# 489 visa applicants pool



## acechopra

Hi,
I was looking for applicants forum dedicated to 489 visa subclass, where one can look for help or guidance and query there doubt's so I would like to welcome all who have applied already or are going to apply in near future, but couldn't find any forum. so I request all concerned subclass applicants to share there experiences and success stories which will surely be helpful for others.
So post your details for applications like status of application, when did you applied, points score and all general details.
Would love to see your helping posts

Thanks,


----------



## acechopra

I will start with my details and query
Visa subclass 489
Points scored 60
Eoi submitted 12/02/2013
Occupation field: system/business analyst 
Status: waiting for application to be considered

I would like to ask if any one have got selected for making an application in last round with 60 points and what do you think about next round. will there be a chance of receiving invites for applicants who made their applications in February.

Any shared information will be much appreciated.
Regards,


----------



## ajaymannat

Yaa it will really helpful 
As i am in vetassess stage
What will be next i am not aware of it 
So hope it will help me too

ANZSCO:- 312111, architectural draftsperson 
ielts :- overall 6.5 
s:-7 , li :-6.5 , r :-6 , wr:-6 
vetassess docs submitted :- 30-may-2013
result awaited


----------



## sounddonor

Have you seen this 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc#gid=0


----------



## shishir

well, I was really looking for a thread like this. hope all the 489 applicants will share there experience here..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sounddonor

ok guys i ll start with a problem 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/188794-why-489-family-sponsored-hold.html


----------



## Beee

Spouse is Civil Engineer
Points 65
Applied for 489 (Family Sponsored):16/3 
CO:29/4 
Medicals: 2/5
2nd Baby born:14/5
my x-ray: 17/5
Baby's Meds: 25/7
Pakistan PCC :27/7
Ireland PCC 28/3
My meds Cleared: 7/8
Got mail from CO that application is on hold as there are no places left: 28/8
Grant: God Knows!


----------



## jayptl

I applied NSW regional 489 skill state 60 points 50+10 , but more than 2 months no response....


----------



## shishir

jayptl said:


> I applied NSW regional 489 skill state 60 points 50+10 , but more than 2 months no response....


Are you waiting for the response of DIAC or NSW????


----------



## acechopra

Hi

This is To all 489 family visa applicants who are onshore and have paid application fees with co allocated. did any of you got the mail from immigration saying seats for 489 visa are full for thisYear hence they can't approve visa right now so ask you to wait until seats become available .

Details 
Visa 489 family sponsored
Co allocated 23 august
Occupation system analyst


----------



## sounddonor

acechopra said:


> Hi
> 
> This is To all 489 family visa applicants who are onshore and have paid application fees with co allocated. did any of you got the mail from immigration saying seats for 489 visa are full for thisYear hence they can't approve visa right now so ask you to wait until seats become available .
> 
> Details
> Visa 489 family sponsored
> Co allocated 23 august
> Occupation system analyst


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/188794-why-489-family-sponsored-hold.html


----------



## a47

Hi Guys,

I have been allocated CO 2 weeks back and asked for docs and meds. My agent has submitted everything but I still cant see the details updated on eVisa site. Its still showing the checklist as requested for every document. Is that a problem? I am worried. :help:

regards,
47


----------



## sounddonor

a47 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been allocated CO 2 weeks back and asked for docs and meds. My agent has submitted everything but I still cant see the details updated on eVisa site. Its still showing the checklist as requested for every document. Is that a problem? I am worried. :help:
> 
> regards,
> 47


Hi,

which visa subclass you have been applied ? is it 489?


----------



## a47

Yes 489 (Family sponsored)


----------



## sounddonor

a47 said:


> Yes 489 (Family sponsored)


seems there is a cut off going on for 489s, just be aware http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/188794-why-489-family-sponsored-hold.html


----------



## a47

Yes, I saw this..But I m not sure about it..this all is so confusing. .:/


----------



## sounddonor

a47 said:


> Yes, I saw this..But I m not sure about it..this all is so confusing. .:/


cpl of fellow members have got that email from their COs , i believe this could be true


----------



## jayptl

489 allows only 25% caps from all occupation, and in 24% they divide all states so chance r invited 1%.


----------



## sounddonor

jayptl said:


> 489 allows only 25% caps from all occupation, and in 24% they divide all states so chance r invited 1%.


from where did you get these info?


----------



## RNAussie

sanjeewa said:


> from where did you get these info?


If people go for ss 489, i will be better


----------



## sounddonor

RNAussie said:


> If people go for ss 489, i will be better


yea 1% means very less  rarely get a chance


----------



## a47

1% Chance for invite or visa grant?


----------



## serrafina

a47 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been allocated CO 2 weeks back and asked for docs and meds. My agent has submitted everything but I still cant see the details updated on eVisa site. Its still showing the checklist as requested for every document. Is that a problem? I am worried. :help:
> 
> regards,
> 47


When did you lodge ur application? Hope u could share your timeline.


----------



## a47

serrafina said:


> When did you lodge ur application? Hope u could share your timeline.


Lodged my visa on 16th July


----------



## serrafina

That was fast. Some July 189 dont have CO yet. Whats your occupation code?


----------



## Moksh

I have applied EOI for 489 with 65 points in 2613 Software Engg. Any idea about chances of invitations?


----------



## jayptl

100% chance


----------



## Moksh

I hope so


----------



## Moksh

Based on current trend, when should I expect the invitation?


----------



## ccham

this is strange question, can someone answer this,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...489-family-sponsored-visa-39.html#post2008729

Originally Posted by Mavenonline 
Hi, Delighted to see such a large number of people sharing so much of useful information. I can also see there are many knowledgeable people who are helping out. I too would like to share my knowledge gained over this experience for the benefit of others. I would be grateful if someone can throw some light on the steps that needs to be followed to begin with 489 family sponsored Visa. ANZSCO Group 2613, ACS received 31.7.2013 after 3 months even though it was an open and close evaluation. EOI points 70. Want to move to Victoria as my brother lives there. Have lodged EOI 15 Sept 2013. Awaiting Invitation
My question is why haven’t I received my invitation when others have score of 60/65 have received invitation. Am I missing something? For 489 family sponsored do we have to submit a separate application to Victoria state or any other state?


----------



## Moksh

Report for Oct' 7, 2013 EOI invitations has not been published yet. Any Ideas why?


----------



## Moksh

Hi, I want to inquire about "Occupation ID - 2613 , Point Score = 60 and visa date of effect as 7/05/2013 1.18 pm" being shown on website in Oct 7 2013 report. What does it actually mean? Does it mean that, all persons having 60 points and have submitted their EOI before 7/5/2013, have been invited?? If it is so, then what about persons having 65 points...what is the date of effect for 65 points for 2613??......1 thing more....Is this data related to 189 or 189/489 both?


----------



## a47

A friend of mine got this mail from his CO:

Please note that this is a family sponsored visa and the number of family sponsored visas in this financial year has been met. I will contact you when the application can be processed further.

I thought the financial year starts in july for them. How can the numbers close so early? 
*worried*


----------



## akshay1229

a47 said:


> A friend of mine got this mail from his CO:
> 
> Please note that this is a family sponsored visa and the number of family sponsored visas in this financial year has been met. I will contact you when the application can be processed further.
> 
> I thought the financial year starts in july for them. How can the numbers close so early?
> *worried*


dont worry..thats not true..


----------



## akshay1229

Moksh said:


> Hi, I want to inquire about "Occupation ID - 2613 , Point Score = 60 and visa date of effect as 7/05/2013 1.18 pm" being shown on website in Oct 7 2013 report. What does it actually mean? Does it mean that, all persons having 60 points and have submitted their EOI before 7/5/2013, have been invited?? If it is so, then what about persons having 65 points...what is the date of effect for 65 points for 2613??......1 thing more....Is this data related to 189 or 189/489 both?


i think ur occupation comes under critical occupation. refer skillselect>> occupation ceilings.

these six occupations are invited in a different manner.

these data are related to 189 & 489 both.


----------



## a47

akshay1229 said:


> dont worry..thats not true..


I hope its not..but no grant yet in this month for 489 and only 2-3 last month.


----------



## Moksh

akshay1229 said:


> i think ur occupation comes under critical occupation. refer skillselect>> occupation ceilings.
> 
> these six occupations are invited in a different manner.
> 
> these data are related to 189 & 489 both.


Yeah you are right...that my occ. Is in critical occ. But the cut offs mentioned on website for 2613 as 60 points. If this is related to both 189 and 489 then Does it mean that all 65 pointers have been invited in 189 and 489


----------



## akshay1229

Moksh said:


> Yeah you are right...that my occ. Is in critical occ. But the cut offs mentioned on website for 2613 as 60 points. If this is related to both 189 and 489 then Does it mean that all 65 pointers have been invited in 189 and 489


Yes..if cut off points of particular occupation is 60: then all 65 points holders should have been invited.:

Few months before, I had observed this kind of bug on skillselect website..

And 189 and 489 FS are exactly same for applying and all...
Else.timelines are also same.

Same as 190 and 489 SS are equal.

Just the difference is 189 and 190 are permanent visa while 489 is provisional...


----------



## Moksh

akshay1229 said:


> Yes..if cut off points of particular occupation is 60: then all 65 points holders should have been invited.:
> 
> Few months before, I had observed this kind of bug on skillselect website..
> 
> And 189 and 489 FS are exactly same for applying and all...
> Else.timelines are also same.
> 
> Same as 190 and 489 SS are equal.
> 
> Just the difference is 189 and 190 are permanent visa while 489 is provisional...


Thanks for the info. 

Should I be hopeful of getting invitation with 65 points in 489 visa for 2613, soon?


----------



## akshay1229

a47 said:


> I hope its not..but no grant yet in this month for 489 and only 2-3 last month.


I agree with you but just u think, on.an average maximum 200 applicants can lodge visa file, many get grants who are not necessarily on expat forum.. so it may happen that what you see actually on expat forum, that's not correct figure. 

Many apply from agent, many don't update their status, many don't know what expat forum is, so we can't judge number of grant by looking at forum members.
We can see here that most applicants belong to 189..why? Bcz they are in majority who receive invitation..


So don't worry..189 and 489 FS & 190 and 489 SS are same...just enjoy.
Keep faith in almighty..
Everyone deserves best...

Good Luck

Akshay..


----------



## a47

Yes you are right but I called up my agent today nd he said all FS visas are on hold at the moment. 
Lets hope we get it soon 

Regards, 
47


----------



## sounddonor

a47 said:


> Yes you are right but I called up my agent today nd he said all FS visas are on hold at the moment.
> Lets hope we get it soon
> 
> Regards,
> 47


this can not be true


----------



## Moksh

Does 489 visa have anything to deal with state? I mean, does it also depend upon invitations by specific state like in 190 or it is nothing to do with state i.e. all applicants having family sponsor in different states would be considered same and will get invitations as per their points?


----------



## akshay1229

sanjeewa said:


> this can not be true



yes.. you are right..its not on hold...because we know some previous cases of Beee..
and others..

so just chill


----------



## akshay1229

Moksh said:


> Does 489 visa have anything to deal with state? I mean, does it also depend upon invitations by specific state like in 190 or it is nothing to do with state i.e. all applicants having family sponsor in different states would be considered same and will get invitations as per their points?


489 FS is irrelevant to state. But the condition is your sponsor must live in designated area.

all 489 FS and 189 cases treated the same way.


----------



## Moksh

akshay1229 said:


> 489 FS is irrelevant to state. But the condition is your sponsor must live in designated area.
> 
> all 489 FS and 189 cases treated the same way.


Thanks for clarification.


----------



## Moksh

Hi,

I just want to ask that when will the report be published on the website for EOI Oct 21, 2013. Does it publish on the very same day as mentioned or it takes some more days for processing results or something. And what about invitations. We get them same day or not?

Thanks,
Moksh


----------



## ccham

i saw in another thread one guy waiting for invitation with 65 points and EOI 26 sept for 489FS while 60 holders being invited for 189. can you guys explain this? are they have different rules for 489FS


----------



## sounddonor

ccham said:


> i saw in another thread one guy waiting for invitation with 65 points and EOI 26 sept for 489FS while 60 holders being invited for 189. can you guys explain this? are they have different rules for 489FS


perhaps different occupations? and number of invitations for 489 is lower than 189 that's for sure . i saw some calculations was done by some fellow here


----------



## Moksh

ccham said:


> i saw in another thread one guy waiting for invitation with 65 points and EOI 26 sept for 489FS while 60 holders being invited for 189. can you guys explain this? are they have different rules for 489FS


I am the guy under discussion.

It is skeptical that, cut off being shown as 60 for 2613 but I did not receive invitation with 65 points in same occupation for 489 visa.

However, they have mentioned in their facebook page that, Intending migrants who have been previously invited and their invitations have expired, were reinvited in the 7 October 2013 round. That might be the possible reason. But not sure.


----------



## ccham

Moksh said:


> I am the guy under discussion.
> 
> It is skeptical that, cut off being shown as 60 for 2613 but I did not receive invitation with 65 points in same occupation for 489 visa.
> 
> However, they have mentioned in their facebook page that, Intending migrants who have been previously invited and their invitations have expired, were reinvited in the 7 October 2013 round. That might be the possible reason. But not sure.


but must be something because we saw bunch of 60 point holders got invited 21 round.


----------



## jayptl

that depeds on occupation and 489 visa FS or SRS


----------



## a47

Hi Guys, 

I need one help. Does anyone know the difference between SMP and SP. My application says Skilled regional sponsored ( provisional ) class SP. 
Are these same?

Regards 
47


----------



## a47

Mine is family sponsored only. It is written as above. SMP or SP difference?


----------



## fahaditq8

Guys it's been a while we saw a grant for 489
Can anyone confirm if some one hour grant for this visa, because it seems visa pools for this is full for this year so we should expect something from Jan and onwards .
I'm talking of both family n state sponsor , although I see invites n acceptance from states but no grants for the last two months.


----------



## fahaditq8

I got the request from my CO to upload form 80 and some more experience proof like salaries credit in to the bank all this was reuested two days a go uploaded n emailed. them back that i uploaded, so i guess some work is going on lets hope to hear some good news soon.

Thanks will keep you guys updated


----------



## Chinthana11

Any Good news


----------



## fahaditq8

Guys i go the t grant Aalhumdullaih today so i think there is a hope for everyone of u for 489
Any questions please ask


----------



## a47

489 fs?


----------



## fahaditq8

No regional state


----------



## Chinthana11

fahaditq8 said:


> Guys i go the t grant Aalhumdullaih today so i think there is a hope for everyone of u for 489
> Any questions please ask


My Congratulation....


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Family Sponsered South Australia*

Dear Experts,,

what are the chances for today invitation rounds as Mechanical Engineer ??

Anyone in similar boat


----------



## madpk

Guys I have also received Grant letter on 24 Jan. I am planning to go some time mid of this year to Adelaide. Any one from Karachi having similar plan can message me.


----------



## a47

Hi madpk,

Did you get 489 FS or state sponsored? 

a47


----------



## NIKSS

*hi*

when did u applied for 489 visa???


----------



## Rizwan125

Anyone got 489 FS with 60 points prior to 13 december date???????????


----------



## NIKSS

hi,,,, i have applied in sep 29 2013, still waiting...


----------



## Chinthana11

I also applied 489 FS in Aug. 2013, Still waiting......


----------



## yasin

Can someone possibly tell me the major reasons why others are opting for visa 489 instead of 190/189 ?


----------



## srik2006

yasin said:


> Can someone possibly tell me the major reasons why others are opting for visa 489 instead of 190/189 ?


because of relaxation of VISA points


----------



## jayptl

i got co


----------



## srik2006

jayptl said:


> i got co


which occupation? when did u lodge application?


----------



## NIKSS

hey guys any updates for 489 visa????


----------



## srik2006

NIKSS said:


> hey guys any updates for 489 visa????


nope


----------



## NIKSS

hey mate, i had applid on 29th sep 2013, still waiting, medical and all documents submited in november


----------



## Huss81

State sponsored or Family sponsored?



NIKSS said:


> hey mate, i had applid on 29th sep 2013, still waiting, medical and all documents submited in november


----------



## srik2006

Huss81 said:


> State sponsored or Family sponsored?


nikss whats ur occupation??


----------



## NIKSS

*hi*

hi. i am metal machinist, yesterday visa officer came to my work place. for verification
i dont knw wheter i gave them satisfied answers or not, one was Indian and another was australian , they click some photos of mine and my joining file , i m scared i mention 4 month experience for my current job but not mention same while doing visa application, i m so wooried nw :fingerscrossed::


----------



## srik2006

NIKSS said:


> hi. i am metal machinist, yesterday visa officer came to my work place. for verification
> i dont knw wheter i gave them satisfied answers or not, one was Indian and another was australian , they click some photos of mine and my joining file , i m scared i mention 4 month experience for my current job but not mention same while doing visa application, i m so wooried nw :fingerscrossed::


489 state sponsored or family sponsored??


----------



## NIKSS

489 WA state sponsorship


----------



## deven_123

NIKSS said:


> hi. i am metal machinist, yesterday visa officer came to my work place. for verification
> i dont knw wheter i gave them satisfied answers or not, one was Indian and another was australian , they click some photos of mine and my joining file , i m scared i mention 4 month experience for my current job but not mention same while doing visa application, i m so wooried nw :fingerscrossed::


how can they come at your work place for verification...does it really happens??


----------



## NIKSS

*hey*

yes thats true....,visa officer can come for physical verification., 1/100 chances they can come to ur workplace


----------



## RGK2013

*489 VISA ISSUE... Help NEEDED !!!*

Got a news letter form an immigration agent today. Can someone shed some light about this?

This is the news letter:

_ * No more 489 visas to be granted till July 2014 *

In February, 2014 the Department of Immigration announced; due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 15 invitations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change was implemented from the 24 February 2014 invitation round.

Recently however, there have been a few people who have received emails/letters that state that the program places have been filled for the year and there is no clear answer as to when their visas will be granted.

This will mean processing times may be longer and if/ when the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available.

Various expat forums are full of discussions as to what is happening and the reason for this extended delay especially since recently the 489 processing time on the Department website was reduced to 3 months from the previous 6 months.

There has been no clear update regarding this matter on the department website and the people waiting for their 489 grants seem to stuck in a limbo of not knowing if and when their visas will be granted. Invitations will still continue to proceed as scheduled however actual visa grants have been stopped till the end of the financial year.

It appears that the department has exhausted its quota for these visas, there will be no more visas granted till 1st July, 2014 and there may be indefinite delays in 489 visas being granted.
_

Is 489-Skilled Provisional Visa (Sponsored) mean, 489-Skilled Provisional Visa sponsored by regional body? or family?

I have applied for 489 VISA with regional sponsorship in NSW (12-04-2014) and waiting for a case officer to be appointed. I am literally shaking after reading the mail. I am really in need of some advise to get some breath.

Thanks.


----------



## _shel

Was reduced to 3 months because they only had a handful left to grant. It has been known for months they were close to quota so isn't really a surprise.


----------



## RGK2013

_shel said:


> Was reduced to 3 months because they only had a handful left to grant. It has been known for months they were close to quota so isn't really a surprise.


Thanks _shel. Does the above mean 489 Sponsored by relatives or all 489s? Because previously I remember that ceiling limits were drawn for family sponsored visa and not regional sponsorships. 

Will the present situation be similar as well? I have applied about a month ago. What will be happening in my case? Can you please help?

Thanks.


----------



## _shel

Family = sponsored

State = nominated.

Only family sponsored are effected.


----------



## RGK2013

_shel said:


> Family = sponsored
> 
> State = nominated.
> 
> Only family sponsored are effected.


Thanks _shel. Your reply means a lot. Simple and clear.  Thanks again.


----------



## Santhosh.15

_shel said:


> Family = sponsored
> 
> State = nominated.
> 
> Only family sponsored are effected.


Hi Shelu

Is it also not State nominations affected?? I am guessing considering delay in 190 grants.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

battulas78 said:


> Hi Shelu
> 
> Is it also not State nominations affected?? I am guessing considering delay in 190 grants.
> 
> Santhosh


Sorry typo error addressing your name Shel....

Santhosh


----------



## beni29

RGK2013 said:


> Got a news letter form an immigration agent today. Can someone shed some light about this?
> 
> This is the news letter:
> 
> _ * No more 489 visas to be granted till July 2014 *
> 
> In February, 2014 the Department of Immigration announced; due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 15 invitations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change was implemented from the 24 February 2014 invitation round.
> 
> Recently however, there have been a few people who have received emails/letters that state that the program places have been filled for the year and there is no clear answer as to when their visas will be granted.
> 
> This will mean processing times may be longer and if/ when the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available.
> 
> Various expat forums are full of discussions as to what is happening and the reason for this extended delay especially since recently the 489 processing time on the Department website was reduced to 3 months from the previous 6 months.
> 
> There has been no clear update regarding this matter on the department website and the people waiting for their 489 grants seem to stuck in a limbo of not knowing if and when their visas will be granted. Invitations will still continue to proceed as scheduled however actual visa grants have been stopped till the end of the financial year.
> 
> It appears that the department has exhausted its quota for these visas, there will be no more visas granted till 1st July, 2014 and there may be indefinite delays in 489 visas being granted.
> _
> 
> Is 489-Skilled Provisional Visa (Sponsored) mean, 489-Skilled Provisional Visa sponsored by regional body? or family?
> 
> I have applied for 489 VISA with regional sponsorship in NSW (12-04-2014) and waiting for a case officer to be appointed. I am literally shaking after reading the mail. I am really in need of some advise to get some breath.
> 
> Thanks.


I received same letter from my agent i think we are with same agent  but I've seen some of state territory sponsored people also 
getting delay emails


----------



## RGK2013

beni29 said:


> I received same letter from my agent i think we are with same agent  but I've seen some of state territory sponsored people also
> getting delay emails


Hi Beni,
I applied myself without any agent. This was through a news letter that I subscribed to. Where did you apply from? I applied onshore. When did you apply?

Thanks.


----------



## beni29

RGK2013 said:


> Hi Beni,
> I applied myself without any agent. This was through a news letter that I subscribed to. Where did you apply from? I applied onshore. When did you apply?
> 
> Thanks.


i applied through the agent you get this news letter from , i am also onshore applicant from Sydney, applied on 20/03/2013


----------



## beni29

RGK2013 said:


> Hi Beni,
> I applied myself without any agent. This was through a news letter that I subscribed to. Where did you apply from? I applied onshore. When did you apply?
> 
> Thanks.


i applied through the agent you get this news letter from , i am also onshore applicant from Sydney, applied on 20/03/2013

are you ex international student ?


----------



## RGK2013

Cheers. I had been for a consultation to him. He seems to be a high profile migration agent. Unfortunately they were not able to help me as they did not understand my case clearly. 
Good luck with your application. 
May I know what visa you applied for?
Cheers.


----------



## beni29

RGK2013 said:


> Cheers. I had been for a consultation to him. He seems to be a high profile migration agent. Unfortunately they were not able to help me as they did not understand my case clearly.
> Good luck with your application.
> May I know what visa you applied for?
> Cheers.


HI RGK2013

i also heard of him a lot, he is very popular i lodged 489 nsw sponsorship 

whats your occupation ?


----------



## RGK2013

I am a chemist. What is yours? Where in NSW have you applied for sponsorship? 
May I also ask when you applied? So we can have an eye on each other's progress and can scale our own status. 
Btw, have you asked your agent about the email? Is he sure that our applications are not affected? 
Cheers.


----------



## beni29

RGK2013 said:


> I am a chemist. What is yours? Where in NSW have you applied for sponsorship?
> May I also ask when you applied? So we can have an eye on each other's progress and can scale our own status.
> Btw, have you asked your agent about the email? Is he sure that our applications are not affected?
> Cheers.


my occupation is chef , applied for southern inland visa application on 20/03/14
No, i did not ask him but i have seen some of other forums have same discussion that even state nomination visas getting delayed but also some of applicants getting their visa after receiving delay emails.


----------



## RGK2013

Cheers mate. 
Good luck. 
I will keep you updated.


----------



## RGK2013

beni29 said:


> my occupation is chef , applied for southern inland visa application on 20/03/14
> No, i did not ask him but i have seen some of other forums have same discussion that even state nomination visas getting delayed but also some of applicants getting their visa after receiving delay emails.


Hi Beni,
Any improvement in your case? Have you done your medicals? Has the the immigration lawyer contacted you?


----------



## beni29

RGK2013 said:


> Hi Beni,
> Any improvement in your case? Have you done your medicals? Has the the immigration lawyer contacted you?


Hi RGK2013 
NO update from my side so far, no contact from lawyer either . i have not done medical yet ,should i wait for CO or get it done now? what you reckon? keep in touch


----------



## RGK2013

beni29 said:


> Hi RGK2013
> NO update from my side so far, no contact from lawyer either . i have not done medical yet ,should i wait for CO or get it done now? what you reckon? keep in touch


I am waiting for the CO mate. Although I can get medicals done now, my spouse needs to wait for the CO's referral for medicals. Hence the wait .

Are you applying just for you or with dependants? What did your lawyer say about it? If you have the link to get medicals done, you should probably do it. That may save you some time in future.

Cheers.


----------



## gagan dhillon

NIKSS said:


> hi. i am metal machinist, yesterday visa officer came to my work place. for verification
> i dont knw wheter i gave them satisfied answers or not, one was Indian and another was australian , they click some photos of mine and my joining file , i m scared i mention 4 month experience for my current job but not mention same while doing visa application, i m so wooried nw :fingerscrossed::


hello nikss....
thanks for updating ....
i have also applied as metal fitter.....i loged my visa application on 20 feb for wa..case officer has been aloted n have asked for further documents.....friend plz tell about the questions theyasked u ..my immigration agent is also warning me of physical enquiry...plz tell us in detail...


----------



## _shel

Please stop writing in text speak. It is very annoying, hard to read and against forum rules. 

Forum Rules

_All posts on this site must be in English.Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum
_


----------



## beni29

as far as i understand they only come in person to your workplace for point test visas if you are claiming points for your current work experience and offshore applicant have greater of chances of workplace visits i never heard any onshore applicant had work place visit for GSM application except some RSMS AND ENS


----------



## beni29

RGK2013 said:


> I am waiting for the CO mate. Although I can get medicals done now, my spouse needs to wait for the CO's referral for medicals. Hence the wait .
> 
> Are you applying just for you or with dependants? What did your lawyer say about it? If you have the link to get medicals done, you should probably do it. That may save you some time in future.
> 
> Cheers.


HI RGK2013 
I do not have any dependent just my own , my lawyer said its up to me i get it done now or when CO ask for it . i think you are right i am going to get it done in advance thats the only thing due at the moment PCC already uploaded 

one more thing some of 489 applicant talking about work place visit from DIBP on another thread ,have you heard anything similar ?


----------



## RGK2013

I have read about it as well mate. I am not sure about this. However, I will also not be surprised if it happens as DIBP has officers to check at work places. 
Has your lawyer given you some expected time for the grant?


----------



## RGK2013

CO assigned for anyone who applied by March? 
Mine is NSW state sponsorship. Applied by 12th March


----------



## beni29

RGK2013 said:


> CO assigned for anyone who applied by March?
> Mine is NSW state sponsorship. Applied by 12th March[/QUOTE
> Hi RGK
> seems no one yet I think DIPB gone slow now as reaching end of financial year some of February applicants still waiting for CO


----------



## yasin

I'm opting for 489 as well but I understand that my job code is still closed for SS  Hope they open soon


----------



## deven_123

RGK2013 said:


> CO assigned for anyone who applied by March? Mine is NSW state sponsorship. Applied by 12th March


I have applied last week of March...no CO yet..have you done your Medicals and PCC?


----------



## deven_123

RGK2013 said:


> CO assigned for anyone who applied by March? Mine is NSW state sponsorship. Applied by 12th March


I have applied in last week of March...No CO yet..have you done your Medicals and PCC yet?


----------



## Huss81

None of the March applicants have been assigned yet....

Deven_123 - mind updating your timeline mate?


----------



## beni29

RGK2013 said:


> I have read about it as well mate. I am not sure about this. However, I will also not be surprised if it happens as DIBP has officers to check at work places.
> Has your lawyer given you some expected time for the grant?


HI RGK 
any news ?? CO??


----------



## RGK2013

Hi Beni,
Nope mate. Anything there?


----------



## Pharma

Applied for 489 visa on Feb 28 2014, No CO yet


----------



## Huss81

Pharma said:


> Applied for 489 visa on Feb 28 2014, No CO yet


which state, profession?


----------



## RGK2013

NSW as Chemist mate.


----------



## RGK2013

deven_123 said:


> I have applied last week of March...no CO yet..have you done your Medicals and PCC?


PCC and all other docs submitted. Waiting for CO to do medicals. What's your status?


----------



## srik2006

RGK2013 said:


> Sorry mate. I don't have it now. This was exactly the newsletter.


okay, bit worried


----------



## RGK2013

srik2006 said:


> okay, bit worried


_*Don't worry everything should be alright.*_ 
What VISA have you applied? and When?
Where have you applied from?
What's your time line or application date?
Cheers.


----------



## RGK2013

srik2006 said:


> okay, bit worried


I should be silly. Sorry. Everything is in your signature. I just din't notice it earlier. Where are you applying from (onshore)?
According to the skill assessment page 15 invitations were given in the last cycle. They have not mentioned anything about holding interests. However, a ceiling limit was made and it is reduced to 15 from 25 (than the previous invitation cycle).
My prayers and wishes for you to get the invitation soon.


----------



## srik2006

RGK2013 said:


> _*Don't worry everything should be alright.*_
> What VISA have you applied? and When?
> Where have you applied from?
> What's your time line or application date?
> Cheers.


489 family sponsored
I have applied from India
EOI submitted on 20-2-2014


----------



## Pharma

Huss81 said:


> which state, profession?


It is for NSW (Murray), University Lecturer


----------



## RGK2013

Pharma said:


> It is for NSW (Murray), University Lecturer


Cool... Lecturer in Pharma? Which uni r u from?


----------



## Huss81

is it right to assume that processing time varies for different states?


----------



## Pharma

RGK2013 said:


> Cool... Lecturer in Pharma? Which uni r u from?


RGPV, Bhopal; and you


----------



## RGK2013

beni29 said:


> HI RGK
> any news ?? CO??


Hi Beni,
CO?? Did your lawyer said an approximate expected time?


----------



## beni29

RGK2013 said:


> Hi Beni,
> CO?? Did your lawyer said an approximate expected time?


HI RGK my agent saying same thing ,what we are hearing from DIBP there are delays due to planning level reaching its limit. being 489 visa applicant i think we have to wait till july as 190 visas have priority over 489 i am assuming whatever left over places will be granted to 190 applicants.

by the time lets hope for CO so they can complete their assessment once they get into new financial 1st of july we all get quick grant.


----------



## srik2006

Pharma said:


> It is for NSW (Murray), University Lecturer


Pharma: can you plz, give some info, regarding University Lecturer, my bro wants to apply for the same, can he apply for 489 family sponsored visa, because it is not listed in SOL, how to get assessed, he has exp of 7yrs of teaching exp for commerce students in a degree college, which is affiliated to bangalore university


----------



## Pharma

srik2006 said:


> Pharma: can you plz, give some info, regarding University Lecturer, my bro wants to apply for the same, can he apply for 489 family sponsored visa, because it is not listed in SOL, how to get assessed, he has exp of 7yrs of teaching exp for commerce students in a degree college, which is affiliated to bangalore university


No problem. It is in CSOL, so he can go for 190 or 489, check the states opened for this. He has to get assessed by vetasses


----------



## RGK2013

Pharma said:


> RGPV, Bhopal; and you


I had my bachelor's in Pharma. However, I got to move into chemistry for masters.
Good luck on your application mate.


----------



## srik2006

Pharma said:


> No problem. It is in CSOL, so he can go for 190 or 489, check the states opened for this. He has to get assessed by vetasses


what are the documents required for vetessa assessment??, he has got 6.5 IELTS,


----------



## Pharma

srik2006 said:


> what are the documents required for vetessa assessment??, he has got 6.5 IELTS,


All his educational certificates with transcripts and work experience certificaes with form 16/pay slips/appointments letter etc.


----------



## srik2006

Pharma said:


> All his educational certificates with transcripts and work experience certificaes with form 16/pay slips/appointments letter etc.


which visa you have applied for??


----------



## Pharma

srik2006 said:


> which visa you have applied for??



NSW (Murray) Regional sponsored 489


----------



## akshay1229

srik2006 said:


> Pharma: can you plz, give some info, regarding University Lecturer, my bro wants to apply for the same, can he apply for 489 family sponsored visa, because it is not listed in SOL, how to get assessed, he has exp of 7yrs of teaching exp for commerce students in a degree college, which is affiliated to bangalore university


He cannot apply for 489 family sponsored visa. He must go for State Nomination.
search for state nomination list for individual states.


----------



## srik2006

akshay1229 said:


> He cannot apply for 489 family sponsored visa. He must go for State Nomination.
> search for state nomination list for individual states.


thank you akshay


----------



## RGK2013

beni29 said:


> HI RGK my agent saying same thing ,what we are hearing from DIBP there are delays due to planning level reaching its limit. being 489 visa applicant i think we have to wait till july as 190 visas have priority over 489 i am assuming whatever left over places will be granted to 190 applicants.
> 
> by the time lets hope for CO so they can complete their assessment once they get into new financial 1st of july we all get quick grant.


HI Beni,
Happy Easter mate. How is going? Are you in Sydney? Shed some light on our wait mate.


----------



## beni29

RGK2013 said:


> HI Beni,
> Happy Easter mate. How is going? Are you in Sydney? Shed some light on our wait mate.


Hi RGK happy easter to you too mate. yes i am in sydney at parramatta . looking at current situation i think we'll get CO within given time frame which is 7 weeks but for grant i think we have to wait till july i know its hard but when it come to Australian immigration we do not have choice . do we? take care buddy


----------



## RGK2013

Thanks mate... I know this is terrible... Just want the day to see the golden mail. 
Good luck to you too. 



beni29 said:


> Hi RGK happy easter to you too mate. yes i am in sydney at parramatta . looking at current situation i think we'll get CO within given time frame which is 7 weeks but for grant i think we have to wait till july i know its hard but when it come to Australian immigration we do not have choice . do we? take care buddy


----------



## jimmygill

*Relative Sponsored 489*

HI My Name is Jimmy and I am from India willing to go to Australialane:

Actually I am working as Developer Programmer for last 9 years and I want to apply for Australia Immigration.

I am 34 years so point are as under according to me

Age - 25
Experience- 15
Education - 15 (Master of Computer Applications) 
Sponsorship- 10 (My sisters are citizen and living in Australia)

So according to that I am eligible that what I know. Now I need help regarding my application. I have two sisters and both are in Australia one is in Sydney(citizen) and second one is in Adelaide(permanent resident).

1. I have positive skill assessment from ACS. Know what should be next step?
Should I file EOI or do I need to ask my sister to sponsor me. 

2. Which sister can sponsor me one who is living in Adelaide or Sydney or any 
as I am preferring Sydney but if no option then Adelaide is also good.

3. How to apply to get sponsorship of my sister.

Please if anyone let me know the steps after getting skill assessment till getting visa.

Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## RGK2013

jimmygill said:


> HI My Name is Jimmy and I am from India willing to go to Australialane:
> 
> Actually I am working as Developer Programmer for last 9 years and I want to apply for Australia Immigration.
> 
> I am 34 years so point are as under according to me
> 
> Age - 25
> Experience- 15
> Education - 15 (Master of Computer Applications)
> Sponsorship- 10 (My sisters are citizen and living in Australia)
> 
> So according to that I am eligible that what I know. Now I need help regarding my application. I have two sisters and both are in Australia one is in Sydney(citizen) and second one is in Adelaide(permanent resident).
> 
> 1. I have positive skill assessment from ACS. Know what should be next step?
> Should I file EOI or do I need to ask my sister to sponsor me.
> 
> 2. Which sister can sponsor me one who is living in Adelaide or Sydney or any
> as I am preferring Sydney but if no option then Adelaide is also good.
> 
> 3. How to apply to get sponsorship of my sister.
> 
> Please if anyone let me know the steps after getting skill assessment till getting visa.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jimmy


Dear Jimmy,
Good luck with your start.
I am not sure about family sponsorship. However, lemme walk you through the track I know.
1. A big wait has been avoided with positive skill assessment from ACS. What about IELTS? You need IELTS for EOI and with substantial IELTS score you may not even need your sisters sponsorship.

2. Since you are keen to move to Sydney and fortunately your skill is listed in SOL, you may be able to apply for 189 or 190 (State sponsorship - gives you 5 points). Check respective VISAs to determine your eligibility. I am not sure if sponsorships are eligible for capital cities or only for regional areas. 

3. Not sure 

Good luck.


----------



## jimmygill

jimmygill said:


> HI My Name is Jimmy and I am from India willing to go to Australialane:
> 
> Actually I am working as Developer Programmer for last 9 years and I want to apply for Australia Immigration.
> 
> I am 34 years so point are as under according to me
> 
> Age - 25
> Experience- 15
> Education - 15 (Master of Computer Applications)
> Sponsorship- 10 (My sisters are citizen and living in Australia)
> 
> So according to that I am eligible that what I know. Now I need help regarding my application. I have two sisters and both are in Australia one is in Sydney(citizen) and second one is in Adelaide(permanent resident).
> 
> 1. I have positive skill assessment from ACS. Know what should be next step?
> Should I file EOI or do I need to ask my sister to sponsor me.
> 
> 2. Which sister can sponsor me one who is living in Adelaide or Sydney or any
> as I am preferring Sydney but if no option then Adelaide is also good.
> 
> 3. How to apply to get sponsorship of my sister.
> 
> Please if anyone let me know the steps after getting skill assessment till getting visa.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jimmy


My IELTS score is L 7.0, R 6.5, W 6.0, S 7.0 = O 6.5


----------



## RGK2013

jimmygill said:


> My IELTS score is L 7.0, R 6.5, W 6.0, S 7.0 = O 6.5


Cheers. IELTS may not help you with points. However, if you can wait till July and if NSW sponsorship (for 190) opens for your skill you may get your dream closer to settle in Sydney.


----------



## ajaymannat

Clear six weeks passed after visa lodgement
Still no news ..........
Come on immi dept. 
Wake up....


----------



## RGK2013

ajaymannat said:


> Clear six weeks passed after visa lodgement
> Still no news ..........
> Come on immi dept.
> Wake up....


Same here mate... Let's hope to see something colourful soon... All the best mate.

PS: May I know if you had received mail from skill select about suspension of your EOI and if it did, may i know when you received it?

Thanks.


----------



## RGK2013

beni29 said:


> Hi RGK happy easter to you too mate. yes i am in sydney at parramatta . looking at current situation i think we'll get CO within given time frame which is 7 weeks but for grant i think we have to wait till july i know its hard but when it come to Australian immigration we do not have choice . do we? take care buddy


Hi Beni... 
How are you mate? How was the week? We are close to the 7th week mark. Very nervous. What's happening at your end? Finished medicals?
Good weekend.
Cheers mate.


----------



## Pharma

Tried calling DIBP using 0061 1300 364613 to know about CO. Always getting a response of all lines are busy at the moment, the line is not crossing India, tried with sim card of airtel, bsnl and a landline number.

Pl let me know how could I make it.


----------



## playe

*Applying for visa 489 , software developer*

Hi guys,

Just wondering if any of you guys have just done the IELTS test(General module) on the 05 of April and gotten a positive result in regards to the visa requirement? 

I got L 7.5, R 7, W 6.5, S 8 and I was shocked. especially the reading and writing part. For the speaking was very easy this time (anyone who's done the test on that date that chime in on this) , it took me 30 mins to finish the whole thing and I was going back over and over just to be extra careful, there was no new words, all the questions were more like black and white , and in fact I had read the last section in the reading about Dodo birds when I was in high school. I am 99% sure that there's no way that I could've got anything less than 8.5 if not 9 for that part. 

Now for the writing one, I may have written a so-so one but to get 6.5 is a different thing! when I was preparing for the test, I used to write my essays and send them off to a friend of mine who's an english tutor and he said that my writing skill is equivalent to band 8. I know the format, I know what the examiner will be looking for, so to get 6.5 is really disappointing and unfair to be honest. 

Anyway I applied for a remark the minute I opened the result letter and also book the next test on 17/05 cuz all the dates before that were already full. I'm wondering if anyone is in the same boat ? Did I make the right decision? I have also heard that the chance of getting the positive result from the remark is rather slim. It was such a bummer as I need all the bands to be no less than 7 to apply, I guess I will have to wait for the next test and the remark before I can apply now.



//---- Visa 189 stuff
With that situation of my IELTS test in mind, I was wondering should the result from my next test on 17/05 be positive (results would be out the end of May) would I still have a fair chance of getting the invitation and apply for the 189 visa before 1st of July(I will be having 65 points if I get 7 for IELTS)?

My understanding is that after 1st of July they will roll out a new EOL list and if your skill is removed from it then you're officially on the other side of the door? 

Anyone knows if Software developer would likely be removed from the list next year? from what I heard and read that doesnt seem like so, there's still a high demand projecting into years to come but I'd appreciate if any having knowledge on this matter to chime in.

Thanks,
J


----------



## NIKSS

anybody got grant in this month???


----------



## jimmygill

*489 Relative sponsored*

HI Guys Please help me :help: :help:

Actually I am working as Developer Programmer for last 9 years and I want to apply for Australia Immigration.

I am 34 years so point are as under according to me

Age - 25
Experience- 15
Education - 15 (Master of Computer Applications) 
Sponsorship- 10 (My sisters are citizen and living in Australia)
IELTS: - L 7.0, R 6.5, W 6.0, S 7.0= O 6.5

So according to that I am eligible that what I know. Now I need help regarding my application. My Sister is in Adelaide(permanent resident).

1. I have positive skill assessment from ACS. Know what should be next step?
Should I file EOI or do I need to ask my sister to sponsor me. 

3. How to apply to get sponsorship of my sister.

Please if anyone let me know the steps after getting skill assessment till getting visa. Like ( Assessment- B - C- Visa)

Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## NIKSS

it is very simple dude, file ur eoi..., choose state, every information is availaable


----------



## ajaymannat

http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


Plz fill ur detail here so that we get to know each others timelines

Regards
Manu


----------



## RGK2013

beni29 said:


> HI RGK
> any news ?? CO??


Hi Beni,
How are you mate? Nothing yet for me. I called immi and was informed that they no more provide details about CO allocation. If allotted and if there is any other document requirement the CO will be in touch. 
Let's hope for a good news this week.
Cheers.


----------



## NIKSS

waiting for gud news this week


----------



## Huss81

NIKKS... what's your timeline? nothing mentioned in your signature..... guess we all are around the same time of visa lodge...


----------



## NIKSS

489 WA state regional visa application 29th sep 2013, medical 19november 2013, all documents pcc send, job physical verification by visa officer 25th march 2014,,


----------



## Mehak.sharma31

Hi, 
Please help me. I got my 489 visa on 16 april. Then i request release letter from orana because i am doing professional year in Queensland. I already paid my fees. So i took this reason for get my release letter. Today, i got reply from orana and they give me release letter. Now I will move Queensland regional area. In that way I can complete my 3 pending Professional year. Now my concern is PR. Do I am still able to apply PR after living 2 year in regional area. Please help. I create my new id. Some other forum friends delete my comments as spam. Please reply. I am so worried 
Thanks


----------



## NurseManny

Hi I am new to the forum, I will just share my experience so far. I have applied for SRS 489 Southern Inland and Orana. Here is my timeline:

Skillselect EOI: 02/04/14

EOI to Orana and Southern Inland 03/04/14

Got invitation to apply in Orana on the same day like after 5 minutes I lodge my EOI. But I didn't go for it as they told me they are currently processing applications from December 2013, so I thought it would take time.

Got invitation to Full application in Southern Inland 29/04/2014
Sent Full application 30/04/2014
Awaiting decision of Application.

Occupation: Registered Nurse NEC 254499 

I also need help I can't make a signature timelime using quick links, says: Sorry, you are not permitted to have a signature.


----------



## sowmy

NIKSS said:


> 489 WA state regional visa application 29th sep 2013, medical 19november 2013, all documents pcc send, job physical verification by visa officer 25th march 2014,,


Hi Nikss,
where & y they wil do job verification? is it mandatory for 489 SRS?
bcz presently am not working left my job.


----------



## oz dude

Anyone waiting with EOI: 28th feb.2014, POINTS: 65, STATE: NSW for invite if so please mention in the forum


----------



## NIKSS

i got grant today... yuhooo. cant express feelings, thank u all, all the best


----------



## Santhosh.15

NIKSS said:


> i got grant today... yuhooo. cant express feelings, thank u all, all the best


Congrats buddy.

Have a blast.

Santhosh


----------



## deven_123

NIKSS said:


> i got grant today... yuhooo. cant express feelings, thank u all, all the best


Congrats mate....your grant has given us hopes...good luck and all the best....cheers!!


----------



## oz dude

oz dude said:


> Anyone waiting with EOI: 28th feb.2014, POINTS: 65, STATE: NSW for invite if so please mention in the forum


----------



## oz dude

Anyone got invite in todays round???


----------



## Trijunction

oz dude said:


> Anyone got invite in todays round???


...


----------



## RGK2013

beni29 said:


> Hi RGK2013
> NO update from my side so far, no contact from lawyer either . i have not done medical yet ,should i wait for CO or get it done now? what you reckon? keep in touch


Hi Beni... 
How doing mate? Anything good to cherish from your side? We are just close to week 10 and no news yet. I called DIBP and they say that they don't give any status update. Any news from your lawyer?


----------



## shishir

I have submitted my visa application under subclass 489 on 18th April. I was sponsored by Southern Inland, NSW. In my Visa Application Summary the Visa Class is mentioned as 

"Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (Class SP)
Skilled-Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (Subclass 489)"

I have become really confused if it is the correct Visa Class for an applicant under state sponsorship, since it seems to be as same as the visa class of Family Sponsored Applicant. I would be really grateful if someone could help me regarding this issue. Is it the correct visa class for a state sponsored applicant???


----------



## deven_123

Do people really apply for 489's?


----------



## shishir

deven_123 said:


> Do people really apply for 489's?


What do you think????


----------



## Trijunction

deven_123 said:


> Do people really apply for 489's?


No. You will not generally apply to 489 unless you are sponsored by a relative.

In other cases we apply for 190 but they ask us to change to 489...


----------



## shishir

shishir said:


> I have submitted my visa application under subclass 489 on 18th April. I was sponsored by Southern Inland, NSW. In my Visa Application Summary the Visa Class is mentioned as
> 
> "Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (Class SP)
> Skilled-Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (Subclass 489)"
> 
> I have become really confused if it is the correct Visa Class for an applicant under state sponsorship, since it seems to be as same as the visa class of Family Sponsored Applicant. I would be really grateful if someone could help me regarding this issue. Is it the correct visa class for a state sponsored applicant???


Hey Trijunction, 

could you please help me????

Thanks


----------



## Trijunction

shishir said:


> Hey Trijunction,
> 
> could you please help me????
> 
> Thanks


Hi my knowledge is rudimentary on these aspects. With that caveat, no need to worry. Both are same.


----------



## ajaymannat

shishir said:


> Hey Trijunction,
> 
> could you please help me????
> 
> Thanks


Yes both are same 
Damn sure about it


----------



## Trijunction

ajaymannat said:


> Yes both are same
> Damn sure about it


Mam! How are you? Any update on your case? This waiting is killing


----------



## ajaymannat

Trijunction said:


> Mam! How are you? Any update on your case? This waiting is killing


No update mate after all struggle in life and file 
(Lol life and file spellings are same but jumbled)
We got stucked out at this point dont know what will happened.
We get visa after july.
What can we do beggars dont have choices....


----------



## shishir

ajaymannat said:


> Yes both are same
> Damn sure about it


Thanks dear. I was really worried about this since the morning thinking that perhaps I made a huge mistake. Now I can rest in peace


----------



## pratapchava

*489 Visa*

Hi all,

I am on Regional Family Sponsored Visa 489.
So as per visa conditions if I satisfy work( 1 year) and stay( 2 years) in those 4 years, through 887 I can apply for regional PR.

My question is, can I stay in Sydney or non-regional areas for year 1 and year 2 
then I move for year 3 and 4 for regional......

My concern If we get a job in related occupation, for one year experience we can get 5 points then we can go for different subclasses.


Thanks in advance and really appreciate your help.


----------



## Trijunction

pratapchava said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am on Regional Family Sponsored Visa 489.
> So as per visa conditions if I satisfy work( 1 year) and stay( 2 years) in those 4 years, through 887 I can apply for regional PR.
> 
> My question is, can I stay in Sydney or non-regional areas for year 1 and year 2
> then I move for year 3 and 4 for regional......
> 
> My concern If we get a job in related occupation, for one year experience we can get 5 points then we can go for different subclasses.
> 
> Thanks in advance and really appreciate your help.


Not possible . You visa is to work in that region.you need region approval to work anywhere else "as long as you are in the country because that region sponsored you"

Another correction:887 is not a regional PR, it normal PR. You can go anywhere in AU.


----------



## pratapchava

Trijunction said:


> Not possible . You visa is to work in that region.you need region approval to work anywhere else "as long as you are in the country because that region sponsored you"
> 
> Another correction:887 is not a regional PR, it normal PR. You can go anywhere in AU.


Thank you so much for reply.

In that case, why immi is giving 4 years provisional visa.?


----------



## Trijunction

pratapchava said:


> Thank you so much for reply.
> 
> In that case, why immi is giving 4 years provisional visa.?


That's because you may not be able to start living there immediately after getting visa. You Need Time To Relocate. More over on this visa all people on visa should stay for two years before applying for 887. So if your family joins you little later as you have to get job then two yeas is not sufficient for all people. Hence that extra cushion. If you meet all conditions within say 2 years 3 months. You can apply for 887 immediately after that


----------



## pratapchava

Trijunction said:


> That's because you may not be able to start living there immediately after getting visa. You Need Time To Relocate. More over on this visa all people on visa should stay for two years before applying for 887. So if your family joins you little later as you have to get job then two yeas is not sufficient for all people. Hence that extra cushion. If you meet all conditions within say 2 years 3 months. You can apply for 887 immediately after that


Hi,
Thanks for your help.
You said we need regional approval to work some where else other than that region.
May we consider this when we go with State Sponsorship.
When we go for family sponsorship there is so many designated areas for to work and live.

So how we can see this case same as state.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RGK2013

Hi fellow 489s,
One small question regarding Q29 of Form80. I am applying 489, which is a provisional visa. Can you please shed some light on me if I should tick yes or no for the question "Are you applying for a temporary visa?". If yes, should I be giving departure details????
Mates with previous Form80 can be of great help.
Thanks and Cheers.


----------



## Huss81

RGK2013 said:


> Hi fellow 489s,
> One small question regarding Q29 of Form80. I am applying 489, which is a provisional visa. Can you please shed some light on me if I should tick yes or no for the question "Are you applying for a temporary visa?". If yes, should I be giving departure details????
> Mates with previous Form80 can be of great help.
> Thanks and Cheers.


The answer should be NO ... its not a temporary visa, its a provisional visa... 

In the question before that about details of proposed arrival in Australia, I had written in brackets "to be decided on the visa grant"....


----------



## ajaymannat

What does that means about applicants before 1 march got co alloted

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## Trijunction

ajaymannat said:


> What does that means about applicants before 1 march got co alloted
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


Hi can you explain plese?didn't get the point here!


----------



## ajaymannat

Trijunction said:


> Hi can you explain plese?didn't get the point here!


They have updated their page on 19 may and revised co allocation time
If u go to the link u will see that 489 applicants lodged their file before 1st march have got their co and who applied after it have not got their co.


----------



## Trijunction

ajaymannat said:


> They have updated their page on 19 may and revised co allocation time
> If u go to the link u will see that 489 applicants lodged their file before 1st march have got their co and who applied after it have not got their co.


Thank you.. Does that mean we will have to wait till July for sure?


----------



## oz dude

Guyz anyone got invite from todays round????? 489 fs


----------



## deven_123

Any updates on 489 recently?


----------



## oz dude

deven_123 said:


> Any updates on 489 recently?


Nothing yet dude!!!!!


----------



## Huss81

just a matter of another 40 days or so.... stay patient!


----------



## ajaymannat

Huss81 said:


> just a matter of another 40 days or so.... stay patient!


Just allot us co 
We will be happy.
But no any update from 10 weeks kills.
Boring days


----------



## Huss81

true... but imagine people who have waited for months and months for even a paper to move... well, on the brighter side, atleast we are learning how to be patient!


----------



## ajaymannat

True mate.


----------



## grewal84

Hi everyone,
My timeline for 489 visa ......



*EOI* :27-02-14 ,* INVITATION*:10-03-14 , *VISA LODGED*:10-03-14 ,* ALL DOCS COMP* :13-03-2014 , *CO REQSTD*-FORM 80,BIRTH CERT, PCC & MED: 27-03-14,* MED DONE*:10-04-14 , *MED RECVD BY DIBP*:16-04-14 , *EMAIL CO* :15-05-14 got delay mail.....*GRANT*: ????


----------



## Huss81

I am guessing you are an onshore applicant??


----------



## deven_123

grewal84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My timeline for 489 visa ......
> 
> 
> 
> *EOI* :27-02-14 ,* INVITATION*:10-03-14 , *VISA LODGED*:10-03-14 ,* ALL DOCS COMP* :13-03-2014 , *CO REQSTD*-FORM 80,BIRTH CERT, PCC & MED: 27-03-14,* MED DONE*:10-04-14 , *MED RECVD BY DIBP*:16-04-14 , *EMAIL CO* :15-05-14 got delay mail.....*GRANT*: ????


Which state?


----------



## grewal84

Yes i am onshore in Victoria


----------



## Pharma

189 is showering, did the migration year planning exceeded last year also, if so was it the same situation and did everyone got visa in July


----------



## Huss81

have no idea... but can only hope that happens...

Logically, they should atleast assign the CO's before end of June... and once they have the quota they should start giving grants...but I guess, that is not going to happen...


----------



## deven_123

Huss81 said:


> have no idea... but can only hope that happens...
> 
> Logically, they should atleast assign the CO's before end of June... and once they have the quota they should start giving grants...but I guess, that is not going to happen...


Very few 489'rs application...still the wait...


----------



## Nitta

I have applied for 489 regional sponsership visa for WA. On 19 of December and received email on 12/02/2014 that there is no places available so visa can't be granted until next program planning level 
Now we are waiting waiting and waiting don't know when visa will be granted 
Does anyone else from WA waiting for 489visa????


----------



## ajaymannat

Huss81 said:


> have no idea... but can only hope that happens...
> 
> Logically, they should atleast assign the CO's before end of June... and once they have the quota they should start giving grants...but I guess, that is not going to happen...


Yes it should be like this 
But again prediction will not work with DIBP. They will do what they want without bothering us so chill.
We march applicant are waiting waiting and waiting and at end of the day they will give us temporary residency and lots of pressure . With pr question mark. Oh god help.


----------



## milkevoli

Hello everyone,

I'm new here and I've been looking around in the forum. Nice to meet you all and I hope I can also contribute to the community by sharing my experience.

After checking the forum, there is one thing that made me feel even uneasy with my current visa condition.
I saw that everyone seems to get their invitations around 1-2 months after they registered their EOI.

I have registered my EOI on 6 February 2014, but I haven't received any invitation until now. My migration agent even said that I may need to get more points to secure my position in getting the invitation.

Does anyone have the same problem? Or does anyone have any idea on this? Like, is it common?

FYI, I'm applying for sc489 FS in VIC onshore. ANZCO 261112 65points.


----------



## oz dude

milkevoli said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and I've been looking around in the forum. Nice to meet you all and I hope I can also contribute to the community by sharing my experience.
> 
> After checking the forum, there is one thing that made me feel even uneasy with my current visa condition.
> I saw that everyone seems to get their invitations around 1-2 months after they registered their EOI.
> 
> I have registered my EOI on 6 February 2014, but I haven't received any invitation until now. My migration agent even said that I may need to get more points to secure my position in getting the invitation.
> 
> Does anyone have the same problem? Or does anyone have any idea on this? Like, is it common?
> 
> FYI, I'm applying for sc489 FS in VIC onshore. ANZCO 261112 65points.


Same here dude mine is 65pts, 28 feb medical sct...????


----------



## shishir

milkevoli said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and I've been looking around in the forum. Nice to meet you all and I hope I can also contribute to the community by sharing my experience.
> 
> After checking the forum, there is one thing that made me feel even uneasy with my current visa condition.
> I saw that everyone seems to get their invitations around 1-2 months after they registered their EOI.
> 
> I have registered my EOI on 6 February 2014, but I haven't received any invitation until now. My migration agent even said that I may need to get more points to secure my position in getting the invitation.
> 
> Does anyone have the same problem? Or does anyone have any idea on this? Like, is it common?
> 
> FYI, I'm applying for sc489 FS in VIC onshore. ANZCO 261112 65points.


Welcome to the community mate. For the last few months, DIBP is inviting very less amount of applicants for subclass 489 FS. This is the reason why people with higher points are getting invited. You can wait till July and then if they start inviting more people as they did at the beginning of last year you have a very good chance to receive the invitation. However, if you already have 65 points, why don't you try for subclass 190???


----------



## Trijunction

shishir said:


> Welcome to the community mate. For the last few months, DIBP is inviting very less amount of applicants for subclass 489 FS. This is the reason why people with higher points are getting invited. You can wait till July and then if they start inviting more people as they did at the beginning of last year you have a very good chance to receive the invitation. However, if you already have 65 points, why don't you try for subclass 190???


I hunk lore points logic is not true. I have 75 points but still no big deal. I can't go to to 189 as my job code is not covered


----------



## shishir

Trijunction said:


> I hunk lore points logic is not true. I have 75 points but still no big deal. I can't go to to 189 as my job code is not covered


Dude, then I must say that I have misunderstood their strategy. DIBP website clearly says that applicants with 70 points till 10:49 pm on 12/05/2014 were invited for subclass 489 FS. According to this, with 75 points you must be invited. Don't know what are the consideration tactics here


----------



## Trijunction

shishir said:


> Dude, then I must say that I have misunderstood their strategy. DIBP website clearly says that applicants with 70 points till 10:49 pm on 12/05/2014 were invited for subclass 489 FS. According to this, with 75 points you must be invited. Don't know what are the consideration tactics here


Is it so? I didn't know know that! Am.I missing something here ! Only god knows!!


----------



## Rizwan125

shishir said:


> Dude, then I must say that I have misunderstood their strategy. DIBP website clearly says that applicants with 70 points till 10:49 pm on 12/05/2014 were invited for subclass 489 FS. According to this, with 75 points you must be invited. Don't know what are the consideration tactics here


Dear you are mixing 489 F.S you must be on SOL list
For 489 S.S no matter whether you are on SOL or not but you must be on CSOL

I have 1 question can i apply simultaneously both 489 F.S & S.S without effecting existing EOI FAMILY SPONSORED.its been 6 months waiting

Any expert opinion

Regards


----------



## Sharuti

Hi,
I have got 7 overall bands in ielts that is 7.5L, 7 R, 7 W and 6.5 S.i have also got positive skill assessment under vetassess for the category of Private tutor 249299.I have also 3 years experience in the same field.But i am confused.I just want to know whether i can apply for temporary residence under 489 subclass or not.My total points are 50 + 10 = 60.
If someone knows the answer, kindly post me back.I really need help.Thanks.


----------



## milkevoli

oz dude said:


> Same here dude mine is 65pts, 28 feb medical sct...????


Do you mean you have been asked for medical check up?



shishir said:


> Welcome to the community mate. For the last few months, DIBP is inviting very less amount of applicants for subclass 489 FS. This is the reason why people with higher points are getting invited. You can wait till July and then if they start inviting more people as they did at the beginning of last year you have a very good chance to receive the invitation. However, if you already have 65 points, why don't you try for subclass 190???


Thank you! I don't think I can apply for sc190 as my occupation is not in the list for state nomination. And 10 of 65 points are from family sponsorship;;
I guess I'll just have to be patient for now. I'm also considering Professional Year to add 5 more points.



Sharuti said:


> Hi,
> I have got 7 overall bands in ielts that is 7.5L, 7 R, 7 W and 6.5 S.i have also got positive skill assessment under vetassess for the category of Private tutor 249299.I have also 3 years experience in the same field.But i am confused.I just want to know whether i can apply for temporary residence under 489 subclass or not.My total points are 50 + 10 = 60.
> If someone knows the answer, kindly post me back.I really need help.Thanks.


Are you applying sc489 with family sponsorship or state nomination?
If you are going for state nomination, I think you should check if your occupation is in the nominated list 
Which state are you applying for? Take a look at the list on the state's website


----------



## Sharuti

Hi, 
I am applying under state nomination. I just want to know that on eoi or diac does state demands for the bands 7 in each or not. Vatassess had given me positive response. Due to 0.5 band less in speeking, I have to apply under 489.


----------



## milkevoli

Sharuti said:


> Hi,
> I am applying under state nomination. I just want to know that on eoi or diac does state demands for the bands 7 in each or not. Vatassess had given me positive response. Due to 0.5 band less in speeking, I have to apply under 489.


I think that's fine as long as they are above 6 for each band. It is not mandatory to get 7 on each band, but it gives you 10 more points.


----------



## vb112233

*Can apply for both FS and SS ?*



Sharuti said:


> Hi,
> I have got 7 overall bands in ielts that is 7.5L, 7 R, 7 W and 6.5 S.i have also got positive skill assessment under vetassess for the category of Private tutor 249299.I have also 3 years experience in the same field.But i am confused.I just want to know whether i can apply for temporary residence under 489 subclass or not.My total points are 50 + 10 = 60.
> If someone knows the answer, kindly post me back.I really need help.Thanks.





Hi ,
I got 6 in each module. can i apply for both FS and SS i.e lodging two EOI's.
Do they consdier or will reject one of them.

Please do share the expert advice.

Thanks and Kind Regards


----------



## shakerah

*plz suggest*

Hello,
I have applied for visa subclass 489 (Family sponsored) last year. I had alomost all my processing finished. two weeks ago i got email from my CO to send them PC and Health checkup.Last week i submitted PCC and health checkup to them.
As i have observed that, people usually get their within few months after submitting their PC and health clearance. My question is that, is the same applicable for subclass 489 family sponsored? also let me know what might be the time duration in case of 489 family sponsored after submitting PC and health checkup. need experts opinion please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oz dude

shakerah said:


> Hello,
> I have applied for visa subclass 489 (Family sponsored) last year. I had alomost all my processing finished. two weeks ago i got email from my CO to send them PC and Health checkup.Last week i submitted PCC and health checkup to them.
> As i have observed that, people usually get their within few months after submitting their PC and health clearance. My question is that, is the same applicable for subclass 489 family sponsored? also let me know what might be the time duration in case of 489 family sponsored after submitting PC and health checkup. need experts opinion please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Which state did u apply fs and when did you get invitation???


----------



## Jai143

*Hi*

Hi Friends,

Did any one got CO or visa grand on this month .... Please let us know...


----------



## Deepmanku

Hi,
I want to apply 489 Regional for obtain 10 points from WA,
what are the procedure to apply to WA.
Please guide me..
thx


----------



## Pharma

Deepmanku said:


> Hi,
> I want to apply 489 Regional for obtain 10 points from WA,
> what are the procedure to apply to WA.
> Please guide me..
> thx


It is similar to 189 & 190, except getting the sponsorship from the regional area. check your job is mentioned under 489 of WA, apply using their form, there is a fee for it, if they accept you can apply for visa.


----------



## Deepmanku

Thanks for reply,
I did't find any form on their website,
can u suggest me the link , if you have .

yes there are online form for review but for a new application i did't find.

Thx..


----------



## Pharma

Deepmanku said:


> Thanks for reply,
> I did't find any form on their website,
> can u suggest me the link , if you have .
> 
> yes there are online form for review but for a new application i did't find.
> 
> Thx..


If you are not getting any forms online, just mail them
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx


----------



## Huss81

any update for any 489 applicant??


----------



## revanth530

489 Visa Approved(Family Sponsored) !!!!!!!!! 

ACS:263111 

Eoi Submitted: 14 Jan 2014
Invited:27 Jan 2014
Submitted: 14 Feb 2014
Case Offficer Allocated: 14 March 2014 (Team 2 Adelaide CO:LE)
Medicals: 20 March 2014
Delayed Mail: 17 June 2014
Approval : 24 June 2014....................................................................


----------



## Trijunction

revanth530 said:


> 489 Visa Approved(Family Sponsored) !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ACS:263111
> 
> Eoi Submitted: 14 Jan 2014
> Invited:27 Jan 2014
> Submitted: 14 Feb 2014
> Case Offficer Allocated: 14 March 2014 (Team 2 Adelaide CO:LE)
> Medicals: 20 March 2014
> Delayed Mail: 17 June 2014
> Approval : 24 June 2014....................................................................


Hey congrats man! First rain of the season!!

So time to celebrate ?huh??


----------



## revanth530

Trijunction said:


> Hey congrats man! First rain of the season!!
> 
> So time to celebrate ?huh??



Yes Finally:third::rockon:


----------



## Huss81

Onshore applicant? also, which state did you apply to?


----------



## revanth530

Huss81 said:


> Onshore applicant? also, which state did you apply to?


Off Shore applicant. Victoria state and it is relative sponsorship.


----------



## forum_user

Im new in this thread.

Im Ivan from Bangladesh. Im a Civil Engineer. Im going to lodge visa (489 SS) application tomorrow for Southern Inland, NSW.

Someone told me that its difficult to get a full time job (specially job related to my assessment) for the 489 visa holders. Is it true ? Please give your opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## forum_user

shishir said:


> What do you think????



R u from ??? CE05 ?? 

Im ivan...........


----------



## Pharma

forum_user said:


> R u from ??? CE05 ??
> 
> Im ivan...........


Any 489 grant in July 2014


----------



## Trijunction

Pharma said:


> Any 489 grant in July 2014


No..too early


----------



## Pharma

Trijunction said:


> No..too early


Why too early trijunction, BTW you are from TN right, any reason wht NT shifted your subclass from 190 to 489.


----------



## Trijunction

Pharma said:


> Why too early trijunction, BTW you are from TN right, any reason wht NT shifted your subclass from 190 to 489.


Too early because we didn't even know if a CO is assigned to us!

Yeah I am from Chennai.190 is what I have asked for and 489 is what I got. In last several months NT didn't give 190 to anyone to the best of my knowledge. So its more like territory 's policy


----------



## bunny88sidhu

hi every one,
i am working as assistant professor, but i also perform duties of network engineer in my institute. so i got my degree assessed from Engineer Australia as an electronic engineer. now i want to get my degree assessed as university lecturer from vetasses. 
is it possible??
i checked vetasses site, but failed to get information related to this.
kindly advise that whether i can get my degree assessed from vetassess or not??
kindly reply asap. thanx


----------



## Trijunction

Pharma said:


> Why too early trijunction, BTW you are from TN right, any reason wht NT shifted your subclass from 190 to 489.


Too early because we didn't even know if a CO is assigned to us!

Yeah I am from Chennai.190 is what I have asked for and 489 is what I got. In last several months NT didn't give 190 to anyone to the best of my knowledge. So its more like territory 's policy


----------



## Huss81

there are many other 489 applicants before us also who are yet to be assigned a CO... from the other forum, I know one who lodged in February start but no grant as yet..... either they will process all at once... or they will process after clearing 190 backlog...


----------



## jayptl

I lodged dec early still no news..

Co alredy assign submit all docs at feb


----------



## Huss81

State sponsored or family sponsored?


----------



## Pharma

Let us update the status of 489s in the following link
http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## Pharma

Pharma said:


> Let us update the status of 489s in the following link
> http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


Grace of God, Just now received the grant


----------



## sowmy

Pharma said:


> Grace of God, Just now received the grant


COngratulations.... /
Can you plz provide ur occupation code & region? is it 489 SRS?


----------



## skksundar

*Congrats*



Pharma said:


> Grace of God, Just now received the grant


Hello Pharma,

Congratulations. Start the celebrations :rockon: Is your regional or family sponsored?


----------



## Trijunction

Pharma said:


> Grace of God, Just now received the grant


hey congrats man for drawing the first blood!
celebration time..?


----------



## Pharma

sowmy said:


> COngratulations.... /
> Can you plz provide ur occupation code & region? is it 489 SRS?


242111 - University Lecturer, NSW-Murray 489 SRS, Received sponsorship on 30/01/2014, occupation removed from Murray in the mid of Feb 2014.


----------



## forum_user

Pharma said:


> 242111 - University Lecturer, NSW-Murray 489 SRS, Received sponsorship on 30/01/2014, occupation removed from Murray in the mid of Feb 2014.


Congrts bro..........


----------



## deven_123

Pharma said:


> Grace of God, Just now received the grant


Congratulations!!


----------



## jpadda001

Pharma said:


> Grace of God, Just now received the grant


Congratulations sir g


i have to still wait for long time


----------



## ajaymannat

Pharma said:


> Grace of God, Just now received the grant


Oh my GOD 
Thank god some movement in 489 
Congratulations pharma 

Party hard


----------



## Jai143

*Congrats*



Pharma said:


> Grace of God, Just now received the grant


Its a good news after a long waiting..... congrats... Is any one get a co allocation or grant from march applied gang???


----------



## Huss81

One forum member who applied for NT SS got his grant yesterday.....


----------



## ajaymannat

Huss81 said:


> One forum member who applied for NT SS got his grant yesterday.....


Who????? And mention timeline also


----------



## Trijunction

ajaymannat said:


> Who????? And mention timeline also


Pharma


----------



## ajaymannat

Trijunction said:


> Pharma


Ok 
I didnt know he is nt applicant 
Good starting


----------



## Trijunction

ajaymannat said:


> Ok
> I didnt know he is nt applicant
> Good starting


Have you tried following up with DIBP over mail or call?


----------



## Huss81

Pharma is not a NT applicant... Another forum member named "aayaram" got the 489 grant today....


----------



## ICIM

Hi,

I have studied Mechanical Engineering in Australia & presently I am in India and having 3 years of experience in Mechanical Engineering field in India.

I got 6 band in IELTS in all the section.

I am planning to applying for the 489 visa.

I would like to know if i am eligible for the 489 visa? if yes, which regional area can I apply for?


NEED GUIDENCE PLS.......HELP


----------



## Jai143

*Hi*



ICIM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have studied Mechanical Engineering in Australia & presently I am in India and having 3 years of experience in Mechanical Engineering field in India.
> 
> I got 6 band in IELTS in all the section.
> 
> I am planning to applying for the 489 visa.
> 
> I would like to know if i am eligible for the 489 visa? if yes, which regional area can I apply for?
> 
> 
> NEED GUIDENCE PLS.......HELP


Dear ICIM,

Currently your occupation is listed in Victoria and Northern Territory.

You can go for Northern Territory as they are accepting applications for 489. For victoria you need a job offer to apply, as for as I know. May be you can post your query in 189&190, may be somebody will help better than me.


----------



## forum_user

Its only 10 days since I lodged my application. I dont knw how much further I have to wait. Any idea guys ?? 

Thanks.


----------



## Trijunction

forum_user said:


> Its only 10 days since I lodged my application. I dont knw how much further I have to wait. Any idea guys ??
> 
> Thanks.


Max 3 months..


----------



## grewal84

*489 visa granted*

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Guys i got my visa grant email just now ............Thanks everyone on this forum....hope all forum members will get grants very soon... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:





MY TIMELINE: EOI: 27 FEB 2014, INVITATION :10 MARCH 2014 , VISA LODGED:10 MARCH 2014(ONSHORE) ,CO:27 MARCH 2014, MEDICAL & PCC: 10 APR 2014, VISA GRANT:10 JULY 2014........PROCESSING TIME 4 MONTHS, STATE: VICTORIA


----------



## Trijunction

grewal84 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Guys i got my visa grant email just now ............Thanks everyone on this forum....hope all forum members will get grants very soon... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY TIMELINE: EOI: 27 FEB 2014, INVITATION :10 MARCH 2014 , VISA LODGED:10 MARCH 2014(ONSHORE) ,CO:27 MARCH 2014, MEDICAL & PCC: 10 APR 2014, VISA GRANT:10 JULY 2014........PROCESSING TIME 4 MONTHS, STATE: VICTORIA


hey! hearty congratulations!! party time!!


----------



## deven_123

grewal84 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Guys i got my visa grant email just now ............Thanks everyone on this forum....hope all forum members will get grants very soon... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY TIMELINE: EOI: 27 FEB 2014, INVITATION :10 MARCH 2014 , VISA LODGED:10 MARCH 2014(ONSHORE) ,CO:27 MARCH 2014, MEDICAL & PCC: 10 APR 2014, VISA GRANT:10 JULY 2014........PROCESSING TIME 4 MONTHS, STATE: VICTORIA


Congratulations...have a great life ahead...


----------



## Moksh

Hi,

Is there any hope for 489 Family Sponsored in 261313 (Software Engineer) with 65 points?


----------



## sowmy

grewal84 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Guys i got my visa grant email just now ............Thanks everyone on this forum....hope all forum members will get grants very soon... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY TIMELINE: EOI: 27 FEB 2014, INVITATION :10 MARCH 2014 , VISA LODGED:10 MARCH 2014(ONSHORE) ,CO:27 MARCH 2014, MEDICAL & PCC: 10 APR 2014, VISA GRANT:10 JULY 2014........PROCESSING TIME 4 MONTHS, STATE: VICTORIA


Congrats ..... Wats ur anzsco ?


----------



## Naman23

Hi Everyone,
I have applied for 489 NSW ss Orana region (261312)on 9th of Jan with all documents.
Medical and PCC were submitted on 6th of March.

I called today DIAP and they have advice me to email to the team working on my case.


----------



## sowmy

Naman23 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have applied for 489 NSW ss Orana region (261312)on 9th of Jan with all documents.
> Medical and PCC were submitted on 6th of March.
> 
> I called today DIAP and they have advice me to email to the team working on my case.


Hi Naman,

even my case is similar.I called DIAC,they told wait,quota hasnt allotted to Orana. 
My agent told me "will be getting in 8 weeks".

its been long wait ...


----------



## Naman23

sowmy said:


> Hi Naman,
> 
> even my case is similar.I called DIAC,they told wait,quota hasnt allotted to Orana.
> My agent told me "will be getting in 8 weeks".
> 
> its been long wait ...


Yes It has been a long wait. 
The operator said it is under process I have no idea what they are processing.


----------



## Huss81

do you guys have the details of the Team your case has been allocated to? If yes, you can send a small courtesy email asking for the status update on your respective cases....


----------



## gagan dhillon

hlo friends.....m also waiting for visa grany..its 489 ss wa......visa logded on.20 feb...case officer second week of april......also got delay email....waiting............


----------



## Jai143

Dear Expats,

Do we have to inform Diac, about the course completion, New Job and change of residential address for dependent applicant. I am not claiming any points from her side. One more issue is if i change the present residential address( her college hostel address even in passport) to new permanent home address than her passport address will remain the old one. Or can i just leave it until i get CO. Please help me... tooo confused.


----------



## Naman23

Hi everyone,
Got my Grant today!!


----------



## Huss81

Congratulations.... Could you please share your timelines and CO details?


----------



## deven_123

Naman23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Got my Grant today!!


Congratulations...can u please share your timeline..thank you


----------



## Naman23

Anzco - 261312
Visa - 9th jan
All docs & Medical - 9th March
Grant : 11th july!!


----------



## future_australian

Dear All,


I need some clarification, 

1. I want to apply for regional sponsorship as I have only 50 points.
which state and which region is better to apply. 

2. what will be the pros and cons rather than 190?

3. Is there any complexity for conversion or apply for 190 or PR ?

4. How may hours of Job I have to show for PR application?

5. Is should be the same occupation I have to show the hours or any job?


Your help is very very important for me. I am really afraid for the TR visa as I have heard the Job of opportunity of IT professional is very rare.



Thanks


Exp: 4.5 yrs(after 2yrs deduction), IELTS: L 6, R 7, S 7, W 6, Age 30, NOC: Software Engineer


----------



## devD

have you got your visa?



ajaymannat said:


> Yaa it will really helpful
> As i am in vetassess stage
> What will be next i am not aware of it
> So hope it will help me too
> 
> ANZSCO:- 312111, architectural draftsperson
> ielts :- overall 6.5
> s:-7 , li :-6.5 , r :-6 , wr:-6
> vetassess docs submitted :- 30-may-2013
> result awaited


----------



## Trijunction

future_australian said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> I need some clarification,
> 
> 1. I want to apply for regional sponsorship as I have only 50 points.
> which state and which region is better to apply.
> 
> 2. what will be the pros and cons rather than 190?
> 
> 3. Is there any complexity for conversion or apply for 190 or PR ?
> 
> 4. How may hours of Job I have to show for PR application?
> 
> 5. Is should be the same occupation I have to show the hours or any job?
> 
> 
> Your help is very very important for me. I am really afraid for the TR visa as I have heard the Job of opportunity of IT professional is very rare.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Exp: 4.5 yrs(after 2yrs deduction), IELTS: L 6, R 7, S 7, W 6, Age 30, NOC: Software Engineer



Hi.. I think you should spend little more time on goolge (particularly this forum) for answers. Answers for most of your questions are out there already. 
Saying this for your future questions also.

now.. 489 gives you 4 years within which you have to meet obligations like staying for min 2 years and working for min 1 year. its lucrative in a sense that there are conditions for dependents also. also no medical support like PR. google for more dettails.

However once you meet conditions, coverting to PR is more of aprocedural than discretionary/judgemental. you just have to prove that you met conditoins of 489. Visa fee for 857 (PR from 489) costs around 500 AUD (current -might change in future).

Pelase dont "say" thanks. "Click" thanks to keep the thread clean.


----------



## Huss81

Visa Granted.....


----------



## ajaymannat

devD said:


> have you got your visa?


Yes i got my visa


----------



## gagan dhillon

congrats bro...both of u......hope i get it soon...


----------



## Huss81

What are your timelines mate?


----------



## gagan dhillon

visa lodged on 20 feb.....case officer ...after 6/7 weeks....documents requested by co submitted...pcc n medicals also done.....case officer fron adelaide team 4


----------



## Pang

Applied for 489 visa 3rd of June - no news yet - meantime i am waiting for my police clearance from UAE applied through uae embassy in Canberra ( already 2 months no news) any body in same position?

your advise will be appreciated


----------



## pawar

Hi gagan I'm also in the same line as yours I have lodged in mar got co on April rec delay mail no news yet ....my agent ask me to wait patiently as we may get within next month..


----------



## pawar

Hi gagan please tel me your complete time line with co initial ....


----------



## Trijunction

Pang said:


> Applied for 489 visa 3rd of June - no news yet - meantime i am waiting for my police clearance from UAE applied through uae embassy in Canberra ( already 2 months no news) any body in same position?
> 
> your advise will be appreciated


Hi,

No news yet means? referring to CO? I think it will take few more weeks to hear anything from them as you have lodged only on 3rd June.


----------



## gagan dhillon

pawar said:


> Hi gagan please tel me your complete time line with co initial ....


i do not know exact dates.....its just lyk i said ..in my previous post.....
hope our turn also come


----------



## pawar

Thank u ganan wish our time comes soon... my co is also from team 4 wish u all the best buddy


----------



## beni29

Huss81 said:


> Visa Granted.....


congratulations huss81


----------



## Jai143

Hi guys, 
I applied on 18th April but still now there is no CO, so can I call or email them , if any body have done so before than please share any contact details to call or email them .. Please advice me .. Please


----------



## forum_user

Applicants from March are getting grants.............


----------



## oz dude

Guys is it MISTAKE In the invitation round as 70pts and date of effect 8th feb 2013 which is supposed to b 65 points or is it true?????


----------



## Jai143

I called DIAC today, they said: for 489 there won't be any specific case officer, it will look after only by a team and he gave me [email protected] address to contact them to know about the documentation. Is there any body else know anything about it in detail?


----------



## Huss81

I don't think that is correct... I was allocated a Case Officer and I got this information when I called DIBP....


----------



## Jai143

Huss81 said:


> I don't think that is correct... I was allocated a Case Officer and I got this information when I called DIBP....


May be if I contact the Team by the given email address than I think there are chances to know about the case officer. Or shall I call again tomorrow ?


----------



## Huss81

You may call them but they might be keeping a call log on your application file and it might irk them if you keep following them..... I suggest you send an email to that id with all your details - TRN #, Date of Birth, Passport # etc.... and wait for a few days before calling them again....


----------



## pawar

Dear jai don't call them too many times as they get irritated ....better mail them and please update ur time line here when did you apply ...
Regards
Pawar


----------



## Jai143

Huss81 said:


> You may call them but they might be keeping a call log on your application file and it might irk them if you keep following them..... I suggest you send an email to that id with all your details - TRN #, Date of Birth, Passport # etc.... and wait for a few days before calling them again....


I will do that buddy .. Thanks for your quick response


----------



## sowmy

Got 489 SRS ORana visa grant on 23rd July


----------



## Jai143

sowmy said:


> Got 489 SRS ORana visa grant on 23rd July


Congratulations sowmy, when you are planning to move?


----------



## davemike

Hi all,
i am also planning to apply for 489 visa i have 60 50 + 10 points under 489
so this thread is very helpful buh we need more information. @acechopra when did this happen?


----------



## davemike

Hi all, 
do i av to show my financial capability when invited for application


----------



## devD

did you apply yourself or through any immigration agent?


----------



## devD

NT sponsorship for Darwin or any other region?


----------



## devD

Trijunction said:


> Pharma


did you apply yourself or through any immigration agent?


----------



## Trijunction

devD said:


> did you apply yourself or through any immigration agent?


Applied myself and happy that it turned out to be a good decision


----------



## shishir

Yesssssssssssssss Received the life changing mail....... It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 6. The happiest morning of my life...... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## devD

In which region you are gonna be staying for minimum 2 years in NT?


----------



## Trijunction

devD said:


> did you apply yourself or through any immigration agent?


Applied myself and happy that it turned out to be a good decision


----------



## Trijunction

shishir said:


> Yesssssssssssssss Received the life changing mail....... It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 6. The happiest morning of my life...... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations!


----------



## kirimore

acechopra said:


> Hi,
> I was looking for applicants forum dedicated to 489 visa subclass, where one can look for help or guidance and query there doubt's so I would like to welcome all who have applied already or are going to apply in near future, but couldn't find any forum. so I request all concerned subclass applicants to share there experiences and success stories which will surely be helpful for others.
> So post your details for applications like status of application, when did you applied, points score and all general details.
> Would love to see your helping posts
> 
> Thanks,



Hi 

I'm still waiting for my invitation to come through, it has been 3 months now and no response yet. 
I have my brother who is citizen in Australia, and he is sponsoring me and I have 60 points in full. Applied for skillselect back in early May. 
Is there anybody who can tell me that how long will this take? 
cz the amount of the people they select for this category, it has been gradually dropped compared with last year, in 2013 it was 200, and 24th June 2014 was only 10 applicants. 

don't know what to do....


----------



## devD

ajaymannat said:


> Yes i got my visa


did you submit CDR to Vetassess for assessment?


----------



## shishir

kirimore said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm still waiting for my invitation to come through, it has been 3 months now and no response yet.
> I have my brother who is citizen in Australia, and he is sponsoring me and I have 60 points in full. Applied for skillselect back in early May.
> Is there anybody who can tell me that how long will this take?
> cz the amount of the people they select for this category, it has been gradually dropped compared with last year, in 2013 it was 200, and 24th June 2014 was only 10 applicants.
> 
> don't know what to do....


To be honest, it has become quite hard now-a-days to get invited under 489 FS and my personal guess is that you might wait for years to receive the invitation with 60 points unless DIBP increase the number of invitation. If it is possible, find out some other option i.e. 489 SS or anything else. 

I didn't want to discourage you, but this is the reality. Best of luck buddy.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Parvez1

shishir...

congrts bro...which country u applied???


----------



## shishir

Parvez1 said:


> shishir...
> 
> congrts bro...which country u applied???


Thanks a lot Parvez, I'm from Bangladesh but currently resided in UAE. Where are you from??


----------



## Parvez1

hello shishir..

Am from india and currently living in saudi,riyadh.
looking forward to apply australia or canada under skilled visa..


----------



## forum_user

shishir said:


> Thanks a lot Parvez, I'm from Bangladesh but currently resided in UAE. Where are you from??


Shishir........

Guess who am i ??

Queanbeyan is not far away.... right ??


----------



## roopam.sandhu224

im working as a uni lect n applied for EOI in NT bt no response yet coz for my profile dey consider ielts wid 7 each n i got 6.5 in writing .. any guesses wen 489 wid 6 each category will open for uni lect..


----------



## nqk77

*Grant Grant Grant*

Dear buddies,

I have received the golden mail for my family (wife and 2 kids) this morning.

Visa Subclass 489 - Northern Territory
ANZSCO 232111 - Architect

My timeline is:
Visa lodged 14 May 2014
Front loaded everything.
AACA Skill assessment : 17 Sep 2013
IELTS : 21 Nov 2013
German PCC : 22 Oct 2013
Vietnamese PCC : 22 May 2014
Med : 02 June 2014
First Entry Date : 22 May 2015

Thanks all of you for your valuable information sharing in this wonderful forum. It helped me a lot since I'm a silent reader for almost 1 year 

Good luck to all of you. Hope you will get your successful result very soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pang

nqk77 said:


> Dear buddies,
> 
> I have received the golden mail for my family (wife and 2 kids) this morning.
> 
> Visa Subclass 489 - Northern Territory
> ANZSCO 232111 - Architect
> 
> My timeline is:
> Visa lodged 14 May 2014
> Front loaded everything.
> AACA Skill assessment : 17 Sep 2013
> IELTS : 21 Nov 2013
> German PCC : 22 Oct 2013
> Vietnamese PCC : 22 May 2014
> Med : 02 June 2014
> First Entry Date : 22 May 2015
> 
> Thanks all of you for your valuable information sharing in this wonderful forum. It helped me a lot since I'm a silent reader for almost 1 year
> 
> Good luck to all of you. Hope you will get your successful result very soon.:fingerscrossed:


Congralatuion there, Sounds like they are assessing 14 May 489 application already . My turn may be soon applie 3 rd june /14


----------



## Bobby9927

Has anyone been waiting for close to 7 months for 489 orana?? This wait is killing me everything is finalized in march like 4 months ago and CO isn't writing back either


----------



## thenagpal

hi shruti 

i am planning to lodge my file for occupation 249299 as same as yours.plz guide me


----------



## pratiik

pang i have applied on 30th june 2014 hope you get the grant mail soon


----------



## Pang

*489*



pratiik said:


> pang i have applied on 30th june 2014 hope you get the grant mail soon


Hi pratik ,

I received request yesterday from co for visa medical. Does that mean they are just wating for my medical to make decision?


----------



## pratiik

*Pang*

Hi *pang*

Yes I think within a week or so you will get a grant if rest of thedocs are clear !!!
All the best


----------



## pratiik

Pang can u share your details


----------



## Pang

489 - visa lodged -3rd of June - co contact- 19/08-request for medical grant


----------



## pratiik

*Pang*

Thanks for your reply .. Family sponsored of state sponsored visa


----------



## Pang

It is state sponsored


----------



## pratiik

Ok great mine is also state sponsored


----------



## ravsingh

Sharuti said:


> Hi,
> I have got 7 overall bands in ielts that is 7.5L, 7 R, 7 W and 6.5 S.i have also got positive skill assessment under vetassess for the category of Private tutor 249299.I have also 3 years experience in the same field.But i am confused.I just want to know whether i can apply for temporary residence under 489 subclass or not.My total points are 50 + 10 = 60.
> If someone knows the answer, kindly post me back.I really need help.Thanks.


Hi need help...I have also applied under privaye tutor maths faculty..in which field you had applied..I have submitted my qualification as graduation degree is that is sufficient or not


----------



## pawar

Hi Sharuti
Yes u can apply


----------



## ravsingh

Sharuti said:


> Hi,
> I have got 7 overall bands in ielts that is 7.5L, 7 R, 7 W and 6.5 S.i have also got positive skill assessment under vetassess for the category of Private tutor 249299.I have also 3 years experience in the same field.But i am confused.I just want to know whether i can apply for temporary residence under 489 subclass or not.My total points are 50 + 10 = 60.
> If someone knows the answer, kindly post me back.I really need help.Thanks.


Hi sharuti..need help I have also applied under private tutor as maths faculty..in which field you have applied..I have submitted graduation degree n five years experience is that sufficient. .pls confirm


----------



## ravsingh

Sharuti said:


> Hi,
> I have got 7 overall bands in ielts that is 7.5L, 7 R, 7 W and 6.5 S.i have also got positive skill assessment under vetassess for the category of Private tutor 249299.I have also 3 years experience in the same field.But i am confused.I just want to know whether i can apply for temporary residence under 489 subclass or not.My total points are 50 + 10 = 60.
> If someone knows the answer, kindly post me back.I really need help.Thanks.


Hi sharuti need help I have also applied under private tutor maths faculty still waiting for vetassess result...u applied under which field maths or smthng else...do they call or smthng...


----------



## Bhruguraj

Hi.,

Please see my time line below. ...

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014

WAITING FOR FINAL DECISION 👪


----------



## Majid Laghari

My time line friends

IELTS 03/08/2013

EA Assessment 21/03/2014

EOI 09/04/2014

Visa lodged 07/07/2014

CO waiting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## devD

*jobs in NT*

my questions to those who have shifted to NT recently, i want to know the job situation there...is it easy to get job and how about the cost of living there in NT?


----------



## Huss81

I have recently moved to Darwin... I can't say for all the occupations, but generally there is lower unemployment in Darwin. However, it does take time to get a good job here, as it would happen in any other city / state. 

Cost of living is high. Rentals are quite high. Average per week rent for a 2 Bedder is around 450 AUD.. and this is the minimum for a good location. Grocery is pretty steep too, if you are comparing with Indian rates. However, once you start earning in AUD, you may not feel the pinch as much. 

Life is very quiet & peaceful. All the shop in the malls close down at 5.30. Only the grocery stores remain open till late. If you are a fitness freak, you will get loads of time in the evening to hit the gym or just to jog / run.

Also, public transport is almost non-existent. It is important to apply for a licence and buy a car as soon as possible. Nothing is walking distance, everything needs to be driven down to.

All the best!


----------



## Bhruguraj

Huss81 said:


> I have recently moved to Darwin... I can't say for all the occupations, but generally there is lower unemployment in Darwin. However, it does take time to get a good job here, as it would happen in any other city / state.
> 
> Cost of living is high. Rentals are quite high. Average per week rent for a 2 Bedder is around 450 AUD.. and this is the minimum for a good location. Grocery is pretty steep too, if you are comparing with Indian rates. However, once you start earning in AUD, you may not feel the pinch as much.
> 
> Life is very quiet & peaceful. All the shop in the malls close down at 5.30. Only the grocery stores remain open till late. If you are a fitness freak, you will get loads of time in the evening to hit the gym or just to jog / run.
> 
> Also, public transport is almost non-existent. It is important to apply for a licence and buy a car as soon as possible. Nothing is walking distance, everything needs to be driven down to.
> 
> All the best!


Thank a lot for your valuable feedback.

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014

WAITING FOR FINAL DECISION 👪


----------



## nilu

does anyone has allocated a CO after September 2014 for 489 FS visa


----------



## secure12345

Hello,

I have 6 years and 11 months of work experience as a Business analyst(261111) and have crossed 40 as of October 8th 2014.

1.Applied for +positive assessment from ACS as of August 6th 2014 which is valid for two years.

2. My work experience fetched me zero points since my work experience and qualification were not in sync where 6 years would be wiped out due to it and remaining 11 months fetched me no points

3. All i could do is to apply for a 489 visa where i need to obtain 8 in all modules of the IELTS which will work out below:
Age : 15
Eng : 20
Educ :15
subclass 489 : 10

Overall will achieve 60 points

Please let me know for any options that are possible.

Mark


----------



## ravi201

How is NSW region for 489 applicants?


----------



## Moksh

Did anyone get invitation in 489 family spon?


----------



## deepchouhan

Moksh said:


> Did anyone get invitation in 489 family spon?


No invitation for me


----------



## Rahul1231

Hi All,

I have lodged 489 VISA application and all documents provided to the case officer on 30 Sept 2014.

Could you tell me the time line for grant?


----------



## ravi201

Rahul
WHo is ur migration agent?


----------



## Rahul1231

Dear All,

I have received 489 Visa grant on 15th October for Queensland. :second:


----------



## Rizwan125

Rahul1231 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received 489 Visa grant on 15th October for Queensland. :second:


Heartiest Congratulations to you..

kindly share ur time line

i have submit all docs on 14th sept...still pin drop silence:confused2:


----------



## jawreck

Rahul1231 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged 489 VISA application and all documents provided to the case officer on 30 Sept 2014.
> 
> Could you tell me the time line for grant?



Lodged application august 22

Submitted medicals : Sept. 23

CO sent an email requesting PCC today


----------



## jawreck

Rahul1231 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received 489 Visa grant on 15th October for Queensland.




Congrats mates!! I hope we are next here in this forum.


----------



## jawreck

shishir said:


> well, I was really looking for a thread like this. hope all the 489 applicants will share there experience here..... :fingerscrossed:



That was quite fast! Congrats mate!


----------



## Zubayer

Friendz, I have applied 489 visa this week. While uploading my docs I am confused about the difference between two docs, they are the evidence of qualification and evidence of study. Aren't they are same documents???

Will be very grateful if you clarify the issue.

Thanks,
Zubayer.


----------



## oz dude

Rizwan125 said:


> Heartiest Congratulations to you..
> 
> kindly share ur time line
> 
> i have submit all docs on 14th sept...still pin drop silence:confused2:


Hey Rizwan hwz ur visa processing going on any invites yet :/


----------



## Jude101

*489 EOI missed*

Hi everyone,

I have applied for the Systems Administrator(262113) and got a positive skill assessment. Got R-6.5, W-7.0, L-8.5, S-7.0 for IELTS. But unfortunately I missed the July 1st 2014 window as I was bit late to pay for my agent for to submit the EOI for the nominations. I'm so worried because I doubt whether I have to wait until next June to apply because my Occupation has gone "Special Conditions Apply" stage. 
Do anyone know or have idea whether SA will reopen the SS on this December (2014)?

Thnxx,
Shehan


----------



## Rizwan125

oz dude said:


> Hey Rizwan hwz ur visa processing going on any invites yet :/


Dear Oz dude nice to see u after long time====its State Sponsored.


----------



## miss01

country-sri lanka
Visa - 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489), NT Darwin
JOB-312111-architectural draftperson
skill assesment applied - 24 Sep 2013
skill assesment approved(possitive) - Mar 11, 2014
EOI submission - Apr 30, 2014
State sponsorship-May 21, 2014
Visa lodged - 24th June, 2014
Medical & PCC uploaded (without a CO) : 15, July, 2014
Waiting for grant-23 oct 2014


----------



## oz dude

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Oz dude nice to see u after long time====its State Sponsored.


Dude Thats awesome congrats u got ss


----------



## miss01

country-sri lanka
Visa - 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489), NT Darwin
JOB-312111-architectural draftperson
skill assesment applied - 24 Sep 2013
skill assesment approved(possitive) - Mar 11, 2014
EOI submission - Apr 30, 2014
State sponsorship-May 21, 2014
Visa lodged - 24th June, 2014
Medical & PCC uploaded (without a CO) : 15, July, 2014
Waiting for grant-23 oct 2014


----------



## miss01

its getting difficult to wait for a CO


----------



## Rizwan125

How come u have not been CO for last 4 month almost:flushed::flushed::flushed:


----------



## miss01

My lawyer says that we need to wait till appoint a CO. Coz we dont hv exact person to inquire about my application.


----------



## Rahul1231

Hi All,

Anyone got 489 Visa for Queensland lately?


----------



## Majid Laghari

Very strange u have not gotton the CO yet... though I applied on 7th July and got CO on 15th Sep..

Asked for PCC and medicals ... sbmitted on 16th Oct ...

Waiting for grant.


----------



## miss01

there is nothing we can do about it seems


----------



## Majid Laghari

miss01 said:


> there is nothing we can do about it seems


You should call them and get info....


----------



## miss01

i will do that


----------



## sathi

Anyone who applied for 489 FS visa in Victoria, here?
how long it takes, normally, after applying?
I have submitted all my docs, incl PCC and Medical on 25 Sep.


----------



## ss_nib

Hi.. 
Any applied for Nsw southern inland under 489 subclass..?
What is the processing time to get ss for 489..
N what are the job availability in southern inland.. Is it easily available or not...?
Please help... Thanks in advance..


----------



## Majid Laghari

ss_nib said:


> Hi..
> Any applied for Nsw southern inland under 489 subclass..?
> What is the processing time to get ss for 489..
> N what are the job availability in southern inland.. Is it easily available or not...?
> Please help... Thanks in advance..


It takes around a 2 weeks then forwarded to NSW it may further takes 2 weeks.

So total process is about a month.

Availablity... no idea I am still waiting for grant.


----------



## nilu

sathi said:


> Anyone who applied for 489 FS visa in Victoria, here?
> how long it takes, normally, after applying?
> I have submitted all my docs, incl PCC and Medical on 25 Sep.


I too applied for Vic on 30th Sept and awaiting CO...


----------



## sathi

Tks, Nilu. Good to know.


----------



## ss_nib

Majid Laghari said:


> It takes around a 2 weeks then forwarded to NSW it may further takes 2 weeks.
> 
> So total process is about a month.
> 
> Availablity... no idea I am still waiting for grant.


Thanks majid..


----------



## srik2006

ss_nib said:


> Hi..
> Any applied for Nsw southern inland under 489 subclass..?
> What is the processing time to get ss for 489..
> N what are the job availability in southern inland.. Is it easily available or not...?
> Please help... Thanks in advance..


The job availability in southern inland is low.


----------



## srik2006

sathi said:


> Tks, Nilu. Good to know.


can you plz share your time line


----------



## ravi201

I applied for Orana under 489 subclass..?
What is the processing time to get ss for 489..
N what are the job availability in southern inland.. Is it easily available or not...?
Please help... Thanks in advance..


----------



## ravi201

CO will be there if we apply through any agent?


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 September Applicants*

Anyone got CO having visa launched in September 2014


Regards


----------



## ravi201

What is FORM 1404? When it will be used? Is it used if we go through a migration agent?


----------



## TheExpatriate

ravi201 said:


> What is FORM 1404? When it will be used? Is it used if we go through a migration agent?


for RSMS visa (187)


----------



## Rizwan125

Rizwan125 said:


> Anyone got CO having visa launched in September 2014:rolleyes
> 
> 
> Regards


Any-One 489?????


----------



## wjqgogo

489 60 points never get chance, EOI submmit Jan-09-2014, seems never get Invitation chance...


----------



## miss01

dnt think like that..........it will come!!!


----------



## wjqgogo

Thanks your support bro!!!


----------



## Rahul1231

Rizwan125 said:


> Heartiest Congratulations to you..
> 
> kindly share ur time line
> 
> i have submit all docs on 14th sept...still pin drop silence:confused2:


Hi Rizwan,

Below is my timeline


----------



## Rizwan125

Rahul1231 said:


> Hi Rizwan,
> 
> Below is my timeline


thanx for sharing ur time-line

it took approximately 2 months to appoint CO

But i submitted everything front upload....

Regards


----------



## oz dude

Rizwan125 said:


> thanx for sharing ur time-line
> 
> it took approximately 2 months to appoint CO
> 
> But i submitted everything front upload....
> 
> Regards


Hey rizwan hw did u apply for ss can u pls give timeline and points ? Wt happened to ur 489fs?


----------



## ravi201

thank you for info.... I have applied recently for regional 489 for the region in NSW and as offshore applicant i paid 700 dollars. Please let me know how many days application will be processed? how can we know the status? how much time time it takes for the result so that i can apply to DIB site


----------



## Majid Laghari

Guys... sorry for late update


On friday I got my visa grant...


----------



## ss_nib

Majid Laghari said:


> Guys... sorry for late update
> 
> On friday I got my visa grant...


Congratz majid... Please share your time line...


----------



## miss01

superb!!! congradz!!!


----------



## rrajai

Can 489 visa holders run business in regional area? If anybody have any idea about this query than plz reply. Tnx in advance


----------



## aadilabbasi

Majid Laghari said:


> Guys... sorry for late update
> 
> 
> On friday I got my visa grant...



Congratulation Dear


----------



## Rizwan125

*Visa Grant*

Finally Got the DIRECT Grant Email Todayeace:eace:eace:

Regards


----------



## Rahul1231

Congrates buddy !!! 

Which state ?



Rizwan125 said:


> Finally Got the DIRECT Grant Email Todayeace:eace:eace:
> 
> Regards


----------



## Jude101

*Special Conditions Apply*

Hi everyone,

I'm waiting until the South Australia opens the next invitation rounds for the Systems Administrator (262113). Any idea whether the "Special Conditions Apply" category will wave off? Waiting to apply.

Thanks,
Jude.


----------



## themelv

Dear all,

I have a question for all of you today regarding my current status.

I have submitted an EOI on 14th April 2014 for a 489 FS visa. I have a points total of 65. 
Submitted for an Accountant occupation. 

I have not gotten any response to my EOI yet though, no invites nor any case officer allocated. IMO it has taken quite a while and they have not gotten back to me about anything. What are my chances/How long should I wait for an invite to come for my EOI ?

Cheers and thanks all!


----------



## TheExpatriate

themelv said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a question for all of you today regarding my current status.
> 
> I have submitted an EOI on 14th April 2014 for a 489 FS visa. I have a points total of 65.
> Submitted for an Accountant occupation.
> 
> I have not gotten any response to my EOI yet though, no invites nor any case officer allocated. IMO it has taken quite a while and they have not gotten back to me about anything. What are my chances/How long should I wait for an invite to come for my EOI ?
> 
> Cheers and thanks all!


1- posting in multiple threads will not get you a faster answer

2- current cut-off score and date as of October 27th invitation round for 489 are 65 and 13 October 2014. 


3- However, for Accountants, the system allocates first to 189, then to 489. If all invitations are taken by 189, no invitations will be issued to 489. Since the current cut-off score/date for 189 for Accountants is 60 / October 21st, until 189 queue for accountants is flushed, 489 accountants will never get invited.


----------



## miss01

this is my lawyers reply on 8 nov 2014

I contacted the Australian immigration department today to inquire your visa application status.
They confirmed that your case has been allocated to the Team 23 in Adelaide Processing centre now.
That means the application is in the system and it is in the progress but there no particular case officer has been attached yet.


----------



## themelv

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- posting in multiple threads will not get you a faster answer
> 
> 2- current cut-off score and date as of October 27th invitation round for 489 are 65 and 13 October 2014.
> 
> 
> 3- However, for Accountants, the system allocates first to 189, then to 489. If all invitations are taken by 189, no invitations will be issued to 489. Since the current cut-off score/date for 189 for Accountants is 60 / October 21st, until 189 queue for accountants is flushed, 489 accountants will never get invited.


Alright. Thanks for the feedback and sorry about posting in multiple threads. 

So does this mean I'm better off trying for a 189 visa instead or should I still consider waiting?


----------



## sathi

Accounting dropped from skills list - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance

Accounting dropped from skills list 
Posted by Jerry-Gomez on Wednesday, November 12, 2014
The Department of Immigration has dropped accounting from its list of skilled occupations in demand for 2015, according to a report in the Australian Financial Review.

The report states that while it is unclear if other professions have been taken off or added to the government’s 2015 skilled occu‎pation list, the decision to drop accounting has stunned the major accounting bodies.


----------



## Huss81

https://www.acacia-au.com/accountants-not-removed-from-skilled-occupations-list.php


----------



## Huss81

miss01 said:


> this is my lawyers reply on 8 nov 2014
> 
> I contacted the Australian immigration department today to inquire your visa application status.
> They confirmed that your case has been allocated to the Team 23 in Adelaide Processing centre now.
> That means the application is in the system and it is in the progress but there no particular case officer has been attached yet.


Team 23 is very quick in processing the applications.... within 15 days you might receive a grant, if there are no further requirements....


----------



## TheExpatriate

themelv said:


> Alright. Thanks for the feedback and sorry about posting in multiple threads.
> 
> So does this mean I'm better off trying for a 189 visa instead or should I still consider waiting?


189 is definitely WAY better than 489. No regional living/working restriction, 189 is a PR, 489 isn't ...etc.


----------



## Danav_Singh

Huss81 said:


> https://www.acacia-au.com/accountants-not-removed-from-skilled-occupations-list.php


This news was not supposed to get leaked. that's why they paniced and denied this report. but i am pretty sure accounting will be removed. ICT occupations are also in danger zone!


----------



## rrajai

In 489 visa we have to buy medical insurance so anybody have idea how much it will cost?


----------



## miss01

thank you for compensating!!!! its a very diffcult task to wait wait and wait!!! sooo how is the life in darwin????


----------



## sathi

489 family sponsored visa application. Victoria. Applied 25 Sep. Any one can tell me, when I can expect a CO to be allocated? Appreciate any news.


----------



## ss_nib

Hi.. I have applied for 489 visa southern inland.. N send all the documents through courier last week.. 

1. How can i know whether they have received my documents or not..

2. How much time it will take to get the invitation..

Please help.. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## oz dude

ss_nib said:


> Hi.. I have applied for 489 visa southern inland.. N send all the documents through courier last week..
> 
> 1. How can i know whether they have received my documents or not..
> 
> 2. How much time it will take to get the invitation..
> 
> Please help..
> 
> Thanks in advance...


It really depends on the region u applied for and vacancies. I waited for 9months at the same time my friend got invite in an week. Truth is be patient. Its upto the system to send invite. Trust in GOD


----------



## ss_nib

oz dude said:


> It really depends on the region u applied for and vacancies. I waited for 9months at the same time my friend got invite in an week. Truth is be patient. Its upto the system to send invite. Trust in GOD


Thanks... But i am just worried about wheather they have received my documents or not..?? 
How can i get the confirmation about the doc.. I have to send mail or just wait..??


----------



## oz dude

ss_nib said:


> Thanks... But i am just worried about wheather they have received my documents or not..??
> How can i get the confirmation about the doc.. I have to send mail or just wait..??


Did u send to immi mail account or co mail address?


----------



## ss_nib

oz dude said:


> Did u send to immi mail account or co mail address?


I have all documents to RDA Southern Inland address..


----------



## oz dude

ss_nib said:


> I have all documents to RDA Southern Inland address..


Was done by online application or uploaded to mail address?


----------



## ravi201

any 489s of OCT 2014? which region is moving faster in NSW as of nw?


----------



## gsena33

Hi All,
Now I am going to apply skilled regional nominated migration (489) for NSW.
Please suggest me better region among following areas if you guys have any idea about regions.
•	Far South Coast
•	Mid North Coast
•	Murray
•	Northern Inland
•	Orana
•	Riverina
•	Southern Inland


Thanks


----------



## hasnur

ss_nib said:


> Hi.. I have applied for 489 visa southern inland.. N send all the documents through courier last week..
> 
> 1. How can i know whether they have received my documents or not..
> 
> 2. How much time it will take to get the invitation..
> 
> Please help..
> 
> Thanks in advance...


RDA will inform u after receiving the documents by email.I got the mail after 12 days of submission.


----------



## aikonoer

sathi said:


> 489 family sponsored visa application. Victoria. Applied 25 Sep. Any one can tell me, when I can expect a CO to be allocated? Appreciate any news.


Hi sathi,

This has nothing to do with the quote above but if you don't mind I'm interested to know which invitation round you got invited. I've submitted my EOI for 489 on 27 Oct and I'm wondering how long do I have to wait before I get my invite.

Thanks.


----------



## srik2006

aikonoer said:


> Hi sathi,
> 
> This has nothing to do with the quote above but if you don't mind I'm interested to know which invitation round you got invited. I've submitted my EOI for 489 on 27 Oct and I'm wondering how long do I have to wait before I get my invite.
> 
> Thanks.


I waiting from FEb 2014 for invite


----------



## Visaradha

Hi all, can u please help me regarding my applying for 489 family sponsored visa under 261313, software engineer category immediately for Victoria state..my doubt is as of now the IT categories are closed for 190 n 489 regional sponsored....but want to know whether they accept for 489 family sponsored...i really appreciate ur precious suggestions. ...thanks. .


----------



## oz dude

Visaradha said:


> Hi all, can u please help me regarding my applying for 489 family sponsored visa under 261313, software engineer category immediately for Victoria state..my doubt is as of now the IT categories are closed for 190 n 489 regional sponsored....but want to know whether they accept for 489 family sponsored...i really appreciate ur precious suggestions. ...thanks. .


They do but not sure about victoria check online assessment.the system will tell you are they accepting are not thats the better option..


----------



## nilu

Any news for 489 FS..??????????


----------



## aikonoer

nilu said:


> Any news for 489 FS..??????????


When did you submit your EOI?

Brian


----------



## Visaradha

Hi all...today i applied with 65 points for 489 south australia family stream under 261313 software engineer category. ...hoping for the best.....


----------



## Rahul1231

Hi All,

Anyone on 489 visa planned to move to Brisbane in Feb? 

lane:


----------



## nilu

aikonoer said:


> When did you submit your EOI?
> 
> Brian


Hi brain,

Its in July..


----------



## Jamaloo

*Confusion*



srik2006 said:


> I waiting from FEb 2014 for invite


Dear i could'nt understand that if you got an invite for 489 , why are you waiting till february for 190 ?????


----------



## vb112233

I too applied for 489 FS for SA having 60 points in july, will get 5 more by may nxt year.


----------



## srik2006

Jamaloo said:


> Dear i could'nt understand that if you got an invite for 489 , why are you waiting till february for 190 ?????


I have got invite for 489 southern inland state nomination invite, I am waiting for 489 family sponsored invite for western Australia, I am not eligible for 190/189.


----------



## srik2006

vb112233 said:


> I too applied for 489 FS for SA having 60 points in july, will get 5 more by may nxt year.


What's your occupation?


----------



## vb112233

srik2006 said:


> What's your occupation?


Hi, Mine is 261313


----------



## aikonoer

nilu said:


> Hi brain,
> 
> Its in July..


Interesting. How many point you got? I submitted mine 27 Oct with 65 points. I wonder when I can get lucky and invited. 

Brian


----------



## srik2006

aikonoer said:


> Interesting. How many point you got? I submitted mine 27 Oct with 65 points. I wonder when I can get lucky and invited.
> 
> Brian


What's your occupation?


----------



## aikonoer

srik2006 said:


> What's your occupation?


Electrical draftsperson but have no work experience - finished my diploma here in melbourne last year and got a brother as my sponsor.


----------



## aikonoer

if anyone got an invite today and you don't mind please state your points and EOI submission date. 

big thanks.

brian


----------



## srik2006

aikonoer said:


> if anyone got an invite today and you don't mind please state your points and EOI submission date.
> 
> big thanks.
> 
> brian


No


----------



## aikonoer

srik2006 said:


> No


was that all for this round? looks like i need to wait a little longer.


----------



## Shamon

*EOI in 26/06*

Hi Guys
I submitted my EOI in 26/06 to NSW. and updated EOI on Sept with 65 points.is anybody got invitation after this dates . is there any chance to know which month's application is processing?

Regards
Shamon


----------



## rezaul87

Shamon said:


> Hi Guys
> I submitted my EOI in 26/06 to NSW. and updated EOI on Sept with 65 points.is anybody got invitation after this dates . is there any chance to know which month's application is processing?
> 
> Regards
> Shamon


My timeline - civil engineer
Degree assessed from engineers Australia : 9th may 2014,
EOI : 28th may 2014
489-ACT family sponsor apply: don't remember, may be 1st week of June 2014. no reply.
489-ORANA state sponsor apply: 22/07/2014.
Orana state sponsor got: 10/09/2014
Invitation : 15/09/2014
489 orana Visa apply: 23/09/2014
Medical : 27/09/2014
Visa grant: 01/10/2014 (7 days)


----------



## aikonoer

rezaul87 said:


> My timeline - civil engineer
> Degree assessed from engineers Australia : 9th may 2014,
> EOI : 28th may 2014
> 489-ACT family sponsor apply: don't remember, may be 1st week of June 2014. no reply.
> 489-ORANA state sponsor apply: 22/07/2014.
> Orana state sponsor got: 10/09/2014
> Invitation : 15/09/2014
> 489 orana Visa apply: 23/09/2014
> Medical : 27/09/2014
> Visa grant: 01/10/2014 (7 days)


How many points did you get in total?


----------



## rezaul87

aikonoer said:


> How many points did you get in total?


age: 25-32= 30 points
experience: 4+(3-5 years)= 5 points
B.Sc. Degree : 15 points

Total= 50 points.
State Sponsor Orana 489 = 10 points.

grand Total= 60 points. Apply>>> VISA GRANT.


----------



## nandha1991

Hi to all,

I have some queries about the application process and the eligibility for the 489 regional sponsorship visa in the NSW.

1. I am an Aeronautical Engineer (4 years) obtained from India and being an recent graduate. I don't have any work experience related to my field, does the NSW regional states accepts my application ?

2. I have checked that the Engineers Australia is the assessing authority for the Aeronautical engineering, the question is If I am applying for the assessment will I be getting a positive result, because I am not claiming any points for the work experience ?

3. Correct me if I am wrong in the points calculation:
Age: 25 points
Educational Qualification: 15 points
IELTS: 10 points
Regional Sponsorhip : 10 points.
Total : 60 points

4. Does the Immigration Australia Accepts my application If I have 60 points, without claiming points for the work experience ?

Please help me out guys....I know its a very long and hard process.

Cheers.....


----------



## GinjaNINJA

nandha1991 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I have some queries about the application process and the eligibility for the 489 regional sponsorship visa in the NSW.
> 
> 1. I am an Aeronautical Engineer (4 years) obtained from India and being an recent graduate. I don't have any work experience related to my field, does the NSW regional states accepts my application ? *Without work experience you cannot get a Positive Skill Assessment hence you are not eligible for migration.*
> 
> 2. I have checked that the Engineers Australia is the assessing authority for the Aeronautical engineering, the question is If I am applying for the assessment will I be getting a positive result, because I am not claiming any points for the work experience ? *To be eligible to get a positive skill assessment from EA you need min 1yr work exp in an Aeronautical field of expertise. Since you have nil exp you dont qualify for migration at this stage*
> 
> 3. Correct me if I am wrong in the points calculation:
> Age: 25 points
> Educational Qualification: 15 points
> IELTS: 10 points
> Regional Sponsorhip : 10 points.
> Total : 60 points
> 
> *Points breakdown is perfect but you do not qualify since you cannot obtain a Skill Assessment as you dont have any work exp. You need to satisfy min exp requirement to get a Skill Assessment.*
> 
> 4. Does the Immigration Australia Accepts my application If I have 60 points, without claiming points for the work experience ?
> 
> *Yes DIBP will accept your visa application if you intend not to claim work points but to be eligible to lodge a visa you need min work exp so that you grab a Skill Assessment (EA or ACS or Vetassess or ...). Without a Skill Assessment you cannot lodge a visa no matter you have 60 or 100 points on paper.*
> 
> Please help me out guys....I know its a very long and hard process.
> 
> Cheers.....


Answers in BOLD.


----------



## nandha1991

I got it, thank your for your reply.


----------



## Matt.88

Been reading these for awhile decided to post my own experience as so far I've had a very good one.
First I'm Irish and I went through an agent VISA FIRST if you can afford it highly recommend them as there very knowelagable and also have a recruitment section so try to find you jobs and open bank accounts set up your tax numbers so you get a lot for your money. 
I started last may we spent 2 months getting my paperwork in perfect order 
21/07/2014 lodged skills assessment with VU as a chef. 
06/09/2014 recommend I proceed as a cook as they wanted so many years as a head chef to be successful. Proceeded as cook 
24/09/2014 had technical interview as second part of skills assessment. 
29/09/2014 skills assessment approved as a cook
18/10/2014 Ielts needed for points, L.8.0 R. 7.5 W 7.0 S. 9.0 I should've studied better for it. Got results 31/10/2014
04/11/2014 SA SS and EOI lodged 
14/11/2014 SS approved and invitation received.
24/11/2014 Visa paid and lodged with all documents including PCCs 
16/12/2014 medicals booked and results are uploaded within 24 hours. 
Then just a waiting game hopefully agent estimates 2 months till grant due to there past experiences hopefully that applies too hopefully march departure


----------



## aikonoer

100 invites each round for this month. Hope everyone here gets the invites.


----------



## sgoel

*Fs 489*

so if I apply with family sponsor in Vic, I will get the 489 from Victoria? Btw I applied yesterday as software engineer 489 FS with 65 points. I tried for Vic SS but did not get it after 16 weeks of waiting.
Am I in the 100 limit you are talking here or is there a separate limit for FS visa?
Also anybody here who has any recent family sponsor 489 timelines?


----------



## Visaradha

Hi all, i have also applied for 489 FS victoria with 65 points last week under 261313 software engineer category. ....so can i expect the invitation under this 100 new intake......
Hoping for the best....


----------



## Matt.88

I wouldn't get too excited about getting invites for the FS a lot of people are waiting quite a while there getting very hard to get and are you sure that 100 Invites are allocated solely for the 489 I was under the impression there split with the other subclasses and 189/190 and what's left gets allocated for the 489's FS I got SS for SA got it in 10 days and they aim to have all SS approved with in 14 and once you get it you automatically receive your invite


----------



## Visaradha

Hi...could you please suggest me ...does applying for 489 family sponsored with 65 points under 261313 software engineer category for South Australia or Victoria fetches us a quick visa???? Because if i check the invitation rounds updates on immigration website, there r just 1 or two for 489 Victoria whereas there are ample invitations for SA. ...Please help me in this regards.....thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Visaradha said:


> Hi...could you please suggest me ...does applying for 489 family sponsored with 65 points under 261313 software engineer category for South Australia or Victoria fetches us a quick visa???? Because if i check the invitation rounds updates on immigration website, there r just 1 or two for 489 Victoria whereas there are ample invitations for SA. ...Please help me in this regards.....thanks


Remember explaining you that ICT, Accountants with 189 EOI take up all invitations hence no invitations are issued to 489FS EOI holders under ICT & Accountants code. I think you agree to disagree.

What you've checked in inviation round is related to 489 regional sponsored(state sponsors these applicants) and not 489 family sponsored.

Forget about getting a quick visa under 489FS for 261313 you ll not even get an invitation to apply visa because all the places are taken up 189 EOI holders and nothing is left for 489FS (261313). - This is called PRO-RATA arrangement.

You seriously need to start interpreting INVITATION ROUNDS in a right way.


----------



## sgoel

GinjaNINJA said:


> Remember explaining you that ICT, Accountants with 189 EOI take up all invitations hence no invitations are issued to 489FS EOI holders under ICT & Accountants code. I think you agree to disagree.
> 
> What you've checked in inviation round is related to 489 regional sponsored(state sponsors these applicants) and not 489 family sponsored.
> 
> Forget about getting a quick visa under 489FS for 261313 you ll not even get an invitation to apply visa because all the places are taken up 189 EOI holders and nothing is left for 489FS (261313). - This is called PRO-RATA arrangement.
> 
> You seriously need to start interpreting INVITATION ROUNDS in a right way.


From what I understand: Occupational Ceilings will no longer apply to State Nominated visas - they will only apply to Skilled - Independent Subclass 189 visas and family sponsored Skilled Regional Subclass 489 visas

So I was assuming that the numbers in the link below are for 489FS. Please correct me.
SkillSelect - 13 October 2014 round results


----------



## GinjaNINJA

sgoel said:


> From what I understand: Occupational Ceilings will no longer apply to State Nominated visas - they will only apply to Skilled - Independent Subclass 189 visas and family sponsored Skilled Regional Subclass 489 visas
> 
> So I was assuming that the numbers in the link below are for 489FS. Please correct me.
> SkillSelect - 13 October 2014 round results


It has all the report, 189 & 489FS numbers on top when you scroll down the last 2 tables is for 190 & 489RS(state wise).


----------



## deepslas

Hello guys.
Yesterday, I submitted my EOI with *60 points(489)*, However, looking at this forum some people are talking about 65 points. Do i need to submite my EOI with* 65 point*s
My occupation is Software engg.
ALso, can anyone guide me what to do next what documents should I need to gather to submit those after I get the invitation. 
And how much time will it get to get an invitation.


----------



## Matt.88

Hi deepslas. 
You only need 60 points for the 489 but the more points you have the sooner you will receive your invitation. I assume your applying though FS. I don't want to put your mood down but there is limit of how many FS 489 they grant and invite. They allocate a certain amount of invites for each round per certain career field. These get obsorbed quickly but the 189/190 and what's left goes to the 489 FS due to this and you only having only 60 points you could wait a very long time for your invite but it will come eventually although I'm saying that you could get
Lucky. If where you want to travel too suits and your career is on the jobs list I recommend trying for state sponsership as for most SS applications they try to give an answer within 14 days you apply for this at same time as lodging EOI and you recieve your invite immediately when you SS is approved your
Not bound by the normal twice monthly invites system and so long as your job is on the list there is no ceiling. Bear in mind when applying for state sponsership most states request proof of settlement funds except SA hope this is of some help to you. Feel free to ask anything I just did my medicals and I'm expecting my grant any day now


----------



## Matt.88

In everything I said please understand I'm basing this off my own experiences and understandings and research I could be wrong and understand and know will this agree with this. 
Immigration they are a law onto them selves we can try and try to understand the way they operate but in the end they do as they see fit they are gods into them selves


----------



## deepslas

Well! Thanks matt. That was helpful
Yes indeed, I applied thinking in mind of Family sponsored.
However, the nsw region where my family is located had no invitation rounds, others have. I didn't knew it till I searched for it. 
However, I will get age benefit in 2015 january and I will be eligible to apply for 190 
What state should i go for. my family is in nsw and i want that I should live with at short distance. queensland is also close to them.
But, could you guide me which region should I choose
Also, I don't know about proof of settlement funds. Do they require bank statements? If, it is then what is the minimum amount they need?
Can i apply for my 190 state sponsorhip before submitting my EOI? As, after one month I will be eligible to apply.
Thanks again for ur quick response.


----------



## Matt.88

A lot in that. Whatever state is completely up to you. You need to research which state is in need of your field first and every state requires you have a different amont of post qualification work experience research this also. I went for south australia as I can work in the entity of the state no restrictions and they only ask you to sign proof of funds a declaration saying your aware there is no government assistant the funds are 30,000 aus$ and and extra 5,000 for every defacto applicant this can be proved as cash assets value of cara or boats or value of house against remaing mortgage. I understand the desire to be near family but bear in mind you only have to live in specific region for 24 months and work 12 months out of that then you get your PR. You can but at your own tosh get your 489 granted for a region after a while say you can't find a job and you found one by your family request a change of region this is granted at discretion of authorities I do to recommend it as they could turn around and cancel all together but only the act has been known to do that. If you attempt to go for SS withdraw all other EOI as you need to show and interest in specific place and if they see you applied to another they will immedielty deny your nominatio. You apply at same time as EOI so you can put your EOI number on SS Application so you will recieve your invite immediately after state sponsership comes through. The key is getting there it sucks being away from family but understand you cans Tay wth them
Till you find a job in whatever region and once younger the requirements get your 887 and move back that's what I'm
Going


----------



## aikonoer

GinjaNINJA said:


> Remember explaining you that ICT, Accountants with 189 EOI take up all invitations hence no invitations are issued to 489FS EOI holders under ICT & Accountants code. I think you agree to disagree.
> 
> What you've checked in inviation round is related to 489 regional sponsored(state sponsors these applicants) and not 489 family sponsored.
> 
> Forget about getting a quick visa under 489FS for 261313 you ll not even get an invitation to apply visa because all the places are taken up 189 EOI holders and nothing is left for 489FS (261313). - This is called PRO-RATA arrangement.
> 
> You seriously need to start interpreting INVITATION ROUNDS in a right way.


hi GinjaNINJA,

In my case, I submitted my 65-pointer 489 FS EOI on 27 October this year with Electrical Draftsperson as my skill. What do you think my chances are?

I think I misinterpreted the 100 invites per round this month stated on the website. I thought it was for the family sponsored visa as well.

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## gurumurthal

*489 NT vs 489 NSW*

Hello Friends,
Just wanted your opinion on this. If i get a chance to apply for 489 for NT and NSW then which one should i choose and why ?

Regards


----------



## Matt.88

Only apply for one state if you apply for both at the same time the nomination will be refused as you have to show interest and want to move to a particular state. NSW would probably have more work opportunities but you do have to pick a small region in which to reside where as with NT most of the state of not the entire state is available giving you much more options and freedom to move around if you dislike an area. I SA SS I can work anywhere within the state. Hope this helps


----------



## gurumurthal

Hi Ravi,
Could you please update your signature with your timeline ?

Thanks


----------



## Muhammad Umar

i need clarification on visa 489. i have got 489 SS visa invitation from Queensland. In my commitment statement i selected postcode 4870.However, now i am a bit confuse that now i have to spend all my 2 years in postcode 4870 or i can move to some other regional area code of Queensland if 4870 doesnt seems good to me.
Further can some please refer me a postcode with reasons?
I shall be very grateful for the support


----------



## Matt.88

If you look up the regional areas in which you are entitled to work in qld it will give you a range of postcodes eg. 4209-4721 there numbers i plucked from mid Air. You can work anywhere within the range of postcodes it states so if you get offered a job in one you are free to work there you are not stuck to one postcode that would be ridiculous as it's such a small area. Oh since you are applying to QLD they ask for proof of settlement funds make sure you have this in order.


----------



## sathi

My visa application for 489 FS Victoria submitted on 25 Sep. No CO assigned yet, no update too. Can someone indicate how long I might have to wait for visa grant? Tks.


----------



## Dream Walker

I had submitted Medical ,PCC and form 80 on 25/11/2014 as per case officer request.
Can anyone suggest that how long I have to wait for visa grant?


----------



## Tinakaldis

Hi, It shouldn't take very long as soon as you receive emails asking for more documents then a case officer has been allocated to you, hang in there mate.

i am also on 489 visa my husband being the primary applicant, he is a Geologist and we have lived in the regional area( Mandurah, WA) for almost a year now with no luck for my husband to find any job. However I have been employed and work full time my question is can I apply for 887 visa after fulfilling the visa conditions of 12 months full time job and 24 months in total living in the area??I always worry about this but thought of asking if anyone out there has concrete information about this, a few people have told me that it should be ok.


----------



## Tinakaldis

Hi,

Our took exactly 4 weeks after lodging the application.They say anywhere between 3 to 6 months so hang in there mate, I know waiting for a visa can be overwhelming but once its in the immigration hands there nothing much you can do about it but wait.Good luck


----------



## Tinakaldis

rrajai said:


> Can 489 visa holders run business in regional area? If anybody have any idea about this query than plz reply. Tnx in advance


Hi,

Yes you can do your own business provided you can it licenced


----------



## Muhammad Umar

Rahul1231 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone on 489 visa planned to move to Brisbane in Feb?
> 
> lane:


I have got visa 489 from Queensland but planning to go to Cairns, Can you share that which postcode you have selected to stay in brisbane?


----------



## aikonoer

Hi guys,

Just got an invite today, really pleased. I have a few questions regarding the online application process. Does it work like the EOI wherein you are able to update/make changes on your information? Want to make sure coz I read somewhere in the forum that once you've applied it is locked from any more changes.

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## srik2006

aikonoer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got an invite today, really pleased. I have a few questions regarding the online application process. Does it work like the IOE wherein you are able to update/make changes on your information? Want to make sure coz I read somewhere in the forum that once you've applied it is locked from any more changes.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Brian


Did you get invite under family or state?


----------



## aikonoer

srik2006 said:


> Did you get invite under family or state?


Hi srik2006,

It's family sponsored.

Brian


----------



## srik2006

aikonoer said:


> Hi srik2006,
> 
> It's family sponsored.
> 
> Brian


 whats your occupation,points,eoi date?


----------



## srik2006

aikonoer said:


> Hi srik2006,
> 
> It's family sponsored.
> 
> Brian


What's your point???


----------



## aikonoer

489 FS Electrical Engineering Draftsperson 312311
EOI: 28 OCT 2014
POINTS: 65


----------



## Matt.88

Things are moving for me so giving everyone my timeline and medical details people are always wondering what's intailed in the medicals 

Forgive me if my exact dates are off to previous posts 

In mat I started process with agent 
July 24th lodged paper based part skills assessment 

September 24th technical interview as part of skills assessment 

September 29th skills assessment passed. 

October 18th ielts results October 31sr 

EOI lodged 5th of of November 

State sponserhip and invitation received 14th of November 

Application lodged 24th November 

Medicals completed and cleared 16 December 

Now patience as Waiting grant


----------



## NMCHD

Matt.88 said:


> If you look up the regional areas in which you are entitled to work in qld it will give you a range of postcodes eg. 4209-4721 there numbers i plucked from mid Air. You can work anywhere within the range of postcodes it states so if you get offered a job in one you are free to work there you are not stuck to one postcode that would be ridiculous as it's such a small area. Oh since you are applying to QLD they ask for proof of settlement funds make sure you have this in order.


Hi Matt

I have a query regarding funds requirement of QLD for 489 visa. How long the funds need to be there in my savings account i.e. do they have a criterion, that funds should have been there for say x no. of months before applying for SS. Another question is that, whether funds are required to be shown at the time of applying visa also, or it is required at the time of State sponsorship only?

Thanks..


----------



## Matt.88

Settlement funds are built up from three catagorys. Cash assets, cars/boats and property. So you count the current value of your cars to it and show me your registration document or insurance showing value of car. Property show to house valuation against remaining mortgage and cash assets they don't ask to see it over months just to see you have it just get it in and get an offical balance statement. Hope this is if help don't stress wait till its requested


----------



## NMCHD

Matt.88 said:


> Settlement funds are built up from three catagorys. Cash assets, cars/boats and property. So you count the current value of your cars to it and show me your registration document or insurance showing value of car. Property show to house valuation against remaining mortgage and cash assets they don't ask to see it over months just to see you have it just get it in and get an offical balance statement. Hope this is if help don't stress wait till its requested


Thanks Matt..is the funds statement required at the time of state sponsorship only, or at the time of applying visa as well?


----------



## Matt.88

No all you need for sponsership is your Ielts results, skills assessment and your 12 months recent work experience. The case officer may request it when processing your actual visa they not even ask but be aware that they can and do ask so don't be shocked at least knowing you can put plans in place but don't submit anything unless they request it 
Your state Sponsership should be approved with in a fortnight I got mine in 10 days and you automatically recieve your invite to apply with that


----------



## NMCHD

Matt.88 said:


> No all you need for sponsership is your Ielts results, skills assessment and your 12 months recent work experience. The case officer may request it when processing your actual visa they not even ask but be aware that they can and do ask so don't be shocked at least knowing you can put plans in place but don't submit anything unless they request it
> Your state Sponsership should be approved with in a fortnight I got mine in 10 days and you automatically recieve your invite to apply with that


Which state did u apply for? As for recent work experience, I was working in my nominated occupation till June 2013, and since then I m in a different profile. However, I have positive skill assessment from Vetasses for more than 3 years period. Hope that should not be a problem as far as recent work experience is concerned.


----------



## Matt.88

I got South australia as I have the whole state including Adelaide open to me for work I'm not committed to one area. As well as acing a positive skills assessment you need 12 months post qualification Recent work experience in your nominated profession. I believe recent is defined as 12 months in last 24 if your in doubt about this consult a migration agent as you could run the risk of refusal. The skills assessment isn't enough on its own


----------



## Matt.88

if you had worked in your nominated profession from June 2012 to June 2013 but left it then as of june 2014 you no longer meet the minimum requirements even though you have a skills assessment and are not claiming points for work. It is a requirement to have 12 out of last 24 months working in your nominated profession. Sorry to be the bearer of this news but you'll have to go backpacking working in it to meet the requirement


----------



## Matt.88

Sorry I got autocorrected there backpacking was simply meant to be be back


----------



## Tushar_2015

Hello all,
I got invitation for 489 visa from Southern Inland (NSW) on 26 Nov
Occupation: Production Engineer
Points: 65.
Plaease answer following questions.
1. How is the Southern Inland area ? I don't know any one there.
2. How much time it will take after payment of visa fees.
3. Proof of how much fund will be required.


----------



## Matt.88

I don't know about the area, but the aim to process within 3 months of application but different things can effect your case to drag that longer in regards to fun. 25,000 aus$ and an aus$ 5,000 for each additional applicant this can be proven with cash assets, property and investments and valuation of cars


----------



## NMCHD

Matt.88 said:


> if you had worked in your nominated profession from June 2012 to June 2013 but left it then as of june 2014 you no longer meet the minimum requirements even though you have a skills assessment and are not claiming points for work. It is a requirement to have 12 out of last 24 months working in your nominated profession. Sorry to be the bearer of this news but you'll have to go backpacking working in it to meet the requirement


These guidelines were applicable prior to july 11, pre skillselect period. If u see booklet 6 for visa types 175, 176 etc (applicable prior to skillselect), these guidelines are mentioned therein, however no such guidelines are there for visa types 189, 190 and 489. Refer booklet 6.


----------



## Matt.88

I have all my documents uploaded and I was requested my 12 months work experience in my field on top I only claimed points for age, Ielts, skills assessment and state sponsership. I'm not saying your right or wrong but I was asked for it my understanding from other applicants is the same thing. I strongly advice you consult a professional migration visa only for your own sake it's suck and expensive fee that you could risk losing it I hope I'm wrong it's such a difficult and long process and bad news can be heartbreaking


----------



## JLPP

I got invitation for family Spenser in Victoria. is any body there in same boat? share the information. thank you


----------



## JLPP

I am planning to put up the file for 489 family sponsored visa. Do we need to show or present any documents for supporting fund or balance amount in bank and property valuation? I have my brother sponsor me.


----------



## melloncollie

Is it true that you require to demonstrate 10 years of skilled employment to be eligible to apply for subclass 489 (invited)? I saw this reference here.


----------



## oz_vj

yes, I also have an invitation. Still not decided to apply for Victoria.


----------



## oz_vj

JLPP said:


> I am planning to put up the file for 489 family sponsored visa. Do we need to show or present any documents for supporting fund or balance amount in bank and property valuation? I have my brother sponsor me.


Nope, the financial support is only needed for State sponsorship.


----------



## rezaul87

oz_vj said:


> Nope, the financial support is only needed for State sponsorship.


Our 489 ORANA,NSW sponsored visa granted on October 2014. We didn't show any financial support.


----------



## Matt.88

Hello fellow 489 rs,

Just thought I'd share my good news I got a direct grant this morning for my wife and I for our SS 489 so thrilled got the grant in under 6 weeks couldn't believe it best Christmas present ever and best start to the new year


----------



## nilu

Congratulations..!


----------



## sathi

Matt.88 said:


> Hello fellow 489 rs,
> 
> Just thought I'd share my good news I got a direct grant this morning for my wife and I for our SS 489 so thrilled got the grant in under 6 weeks couldn't believe it best Christmas present ever and best start to the new year


Congrats!

Can you tell whether it was for Victoria? I am waiting for more than 3 months, no news. Thanks.


----------



## sathi

Matt.88 said:


> Hello fellow 489 rs,
> 
> Just thought I'd share my good news I got a direct grant this morning for my wife and I for our SS 489 so thrilled got the grant in under 6 weeks couldn't believe it best Christmas present ever and best start to the new year



By the way, my appl is under Family Sponsored for Victoria.


----------



## Matt.88

Hey guys appreciate the congrats. I got state sponsorship from South Australia. I also had a very good agent and we spent along time getting paper in perfect order. Also I'm a low risk applicant which I think helped the processing. I know family sponsored takes longer as its not given the same priority but they do say they try with in 3 months if you have all your paperwork in and the haven't requested anything I'd say there just doing checks verifying sponsors and things just wait though it's hard I'm so lucky I got mine so fast I was getting so paranoid but don't worry I think no news is good news


----------



## Thao

How are you fellow travelers, I've been a silent follower of this forum for a long time and it has taught me a lot, I applied on 20th Nov and I got my grant letter today 8th,Thanks to the experts in this forum I was able to apply by myself without an agent. Thanks a lot everyone. Oh and I forgot to say that it is a 489 state sponsored.


----------



## Huy

Matt.88 said:


> Hey guys appreciate the congrats. I got state sponsorship from South Australia. I also had a very good agent and we spent along time getting paper in perfect order. Also I'm a low risk applicant which I think helped the processing. I know family sponsored takes longer as its not given the same priority but they do say they try with in 3 months if you have all your paperwork in and the haven't requested anything I'd say there just doing checks verifying sponsors and things just wait though it's hard I'm so lucky I got mine so fast I was getting so paranoid but don't worry I think no news is good news


My EOI was submitted on 6th Dec 2014, 60 points, family sponsored in Vic State, occupation 233211 civil engineer, still waiting for invitation, maybe forever


----------



## srik2006

Huy said:


> My EOI was submitted on 6th Dec 2014, 60 points, family sponsored in Vic State, occupation 233211 civil engineer, still waiting for invitation, maybe forever


am also waiting for invite since feb 2014, 60 points, electronics engineer


----------



## ppp1

srik2006 said:


> am also waiting for invite since feb 2014, 60 points, electronics engineer


I am also waiting for invitation 489 family sponsor as I have submitted my eoi in august 2014 with 65 point account in general


----------



## ppp1

JLPP said:


> I got invitation for family Spenser in Victoria. is any body there in same boat? share the information. thank you


hi I also applied for 489 family sponsor. but still waiting for invitation. Can you please tell me in which month and year and how many point do you claim for that.
Mine is 65 points and have submitted in august 2014.
Please reply me asap.
Thnaks


----------



## ppp1

JLPP said:


> I got invitation for family Spenser in Victoria. is any body there in same boat? share the information. thank you


Hi JLPP congratulation.
I have also applied for this visa but still waiting for the invitation. Could you please tell me when you have submitted your EOI and how many points do you claimed?
I submitted on 16th august 2014 with 65 points and still waiting.


----------



## Huy

ppp1 said:


> Hi JLPP congratulation.
> I have also applied for this visa but still waiting for the invitation. Could you please tell me when you have submitted your EOI and how many points do you claimed?
> I submitted on 16th august 2014 with 65 points and still waiting.


what is your occupation ? Now, Accountant and IT are supposed to be waiting forever in EOI subclass 489 because all places are priority to 189 first and the remaining invitation will be passed to 489 applicant.


----------



## ppp1

Huy said:


> what is your occupation ? Now, Accountant and IT are supposed to be waiting forever in EOI subclass 489 because all places are priority to 189 first and the remaining invitation will be passed to 489 applicant.


yes my occupation is accountant. R u on same visa category? one of my friend got invitation on accounting for 489 family sponsor visa. He has submitted his EOI in june 2014 and get invitation in november.


----------



## Huy

ppp1 said:


> yes my occupation is accountant. R u on same visa category? one of my friend got invitation on accounting for 489 family sponsor visa. He has submitted his EOI in june 2014 and get invitation in november.


Mine is 233211 civil engineer, 60 points . Your friend is so lucky. What's his point? 65?


----------



## ppp1

Huy said:


> Mine is 233211 civil engineer, 60 points . Your friend is so lucky. What's his point? 65?


yes. mine is also 65 but still waiting. its been 5 month but do not get invitation. hopefully in next round i will get it.


----------



## Huy

ppp1 said:


> yes. mine is also 65 but still waiting. its been 5 month but do not get invitation. hopefully in next round i will get it.


Good luck to you, tell everyone when u have invitation


----------



## Huy

srik2006 said:


> am also waiting for invite since feb 2014, 60 points, electronics engineer


I have just calculated the number of invitations per round for each occupation. They said that occupation ceiling excluded state sponsored invitations so the report shows the number of invitations for 189 and 489 FS only and the state ones (190 and 489 SS) are unlimited. There is less than 1 invitation (about 0.6) for electronic engineers in a round if EOIs are submitted in all occupations. For civil, we have 2, so good luck to you and me


----------



## srik2006

Huy said:


> I have just calculated the number of invitations per round for each occupation. They said that occupation ceiling excluded state sponsored invitations so the report shows the number of invitations for 189 and 489 FS only and the state ones (190 and 489 SS) are unlimited. There is less than 1 invitation (about 0.6) for electronic engineers in a round if EOIs are submitted in all occupations. For civil, we have 2, so good luck to you and me


But the invitation will be issued to highest point first ie., 80>75>70>65>60, hence they need to maintain 100 invitation per round for 489 family sponsored in order to clear the backlog.


----------



## Huy

srik2006 said:


> But the invitation will be issued to highest point first ie., 80>75>70>65>60, hence they need to maintain 100 invitation per round for 489 family sponsored in order to clear the backlog.


of course, we have 100 invitations for all 75 occupations but there is only about less than 1 invitation per round for electronic and about 2 for civil so how long does it take u to wait for invitation with 60 points? I don't want to make you feel down but waiting time would be several years or forever


----------



## Huy

the cut offs in the fortnight reports in 2014 is 65 points, only 10 Feb 2014 is 60 points, long time to wait.


----------



## srik2006

Huy said:


> the cut offs in the fortnight reports in 2014 is 65 points, only 10 Feb 2014 is 60 points, long time to wait.


We.should increase the.points or else our eoi will expire.


----------



## Huy

srik2006 said:


> We.should increase the.points or else our eoi will expire.


My IELTS is same to you, 6.5 . I try my best to get 7 each then apply to 189 subclass. This is the only way i think


----------



## srik2006

Huy said:


> My IELTS is same to you, 6.5 . I try my best to get 7 each then apply to 189 subclass. This is the only way i think


Yes this the only way to increase your point.


----------



## Thao

Hi guys why not go for state sponsored 489 visa rather than waiting for the cutoff points to come down for a family sponsored visa.


----------



## Huy

Thao said:


> Hi guys why not go for state sponsored 489 visa rather than waiting for the cutoff points to come down for a family sponsored visa.


I am considering Northern Inland NSW and Orana NSW. Anyone has recommendations for me? I am civil engineer with 60 points in subclass 489 (included 10 points from state or family).

Thank you


----------



## alsmuts

*Investigating options for a 489 visa*

Hi Everyone!

New here and have a lot! of questions if you don't mind 

My partner's position has recently been added (Sept 2014 Procurement Manager) to the Queensland skill list and we would like to apply on that basis. 

A couple of questions:

If you apply for a a state sponsored 489 do you have to have a job offer before they grant you a visa or do they issue you with the visa which then allows you to search for work?

Do we submit an EOI after doing the following or before:

1. the Qualification/Job assessment with AIM
2. Medicals
3. IELTS

I lived in Ireland and the UK do i need to get the PCC now are wait until they ask for it (I am currently in South Africa - it would be great if you could advise me on how to obtain the PPC for Ireland and UK from South Africa)

Any advice will be greatly appreciated as i am starting from scratch and won't be using an agent as it is just to costly.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Matt.88

Hi I have my visa granted. The process is as follows. Make sure you meet all the requirements as you will not get any refunds. 
1. Apply for a skills assessment in your relevant occupation. You will need to fill out your assessment paperwork and get references from employment from between 12-36 months depending on the work requirement of your career field. You need to colour scan and certify all your documents. Qualifications references tax info anything l. It's done in two parts once your paper based part is approved you will then have a technical interview. Take your time gathering information don't rush it. Trust me.

2. Take your ielts exam. You need a minimum of 6 in each of the bands to be eligible for migration but if you get 7 you get 10 points towards your points test and 20 if you score 8. It can take awhile to get a test so book when you can. Test is valid for 2 years as is a positive skills assessment. 

3. Gather your partners information. Proff or relationship, marriage certificate proof of cohabitation going back more than 12 months pictures letters joint accounts utility bills. Etc. 

4. You need 60 points to be eligible for skilled migration. These are give on the following category's. Age. If you are between 18-24 is 25 points and 25-32 is 30 points and the they go down from there cut off is 50. Then irked results, work experiences if you have over 3 years work experiences you get 5 points. This is important all work experience is counted post qualification and post qualification starts from the date that is on your formal qualification or parchment not the day you got results or finished this is very important people have been rejected on this basis. But you still need 12 months work experiences in your field in the last 24 it has to be recent and relevant. Points for Australian work experience. Prob not relevant. Qualifications, 10 points for positive skills assessment or 15 for degree you can claim for both only one. You get 10 points for state sponsorship in a 489 or 5 points for 190. These are they main points catagorys there's two more but won't be relevent one is if you speak a foreign language fluently that's on there list and you can get it accredited and of your partners skills is on the list as well as your and you do a skills assessment for them. Too expensive people only do this if they are stuck for points.

5. Lodging the EOI. You lodge your EOI and state sponsorship together as you need your EOI number on the state sponsorship application you will receive your invitation to apply the moment you get your state sponsorship approved. To get a positive stTe sponsorship you need to fill out the form for qlds. And fill out the financial delclartion. Be aware Qld ask for proof of funds. You need 25,000aus$ for main applicant and an additional 5,000aus$ for every additional applicant this is made up of joint cash assets. Property, stocks shares and cars and Boats.

6. Once you recieve your invitation you will have 60 days in which to apply. Once you pay the fee. You front load all your document directly up to to the website. Once this is done apply for your pcc these are only valid for 12 months. You needs pcc for every country you have lived in for the 12 months or more in the last 10 years for both of you. Upload these as soon as you have them. In your immi accounts the link and referral letters will be open for your Medicals print these and book your Medicals with one of the approved doctors the list is attached of what doctors can do Medicals. These are also valid for only 12 months and again both of you are required fo do it. They upload the results directly using the HAP number which is generated once you apply for the visa.

7. Just wait be patient. They aim to process within 3 months but it can go longer I got mine in under 6 weeks but that is rare and my paperwork was in perfect order. Case officer may request additional info. If they do so they will give you a time limit in which to provide it. You cannot skip any of the steps I mentioned above and make sure your confident in everything your submitting and suspicion of fraud anything instant refusal and you never get a refund even if you make s mistake. So good look.

Oh and forgot to mention you need to open and immi account first


----------



## Matt.88

Job offer is not required


----------



## Thao

I second that


----------



## alsmuts

Thank you so so much - i really appreciate the time you have taken to reply! Thank you very much.

I am currently busy completing the AIM professional experience assessment and must say that it is going to be very difficult to get company signed off organograms for the past 10 years for every job held - but I am sure it will be worth it in the end - what better place to live than qld right 

Ps what in what job category did you apply?


----------



## Matt.88

Why are you going back 10 years for work experience or is it for the points only go back as far as you need to get 60 points for over complicate because it's state sponsorship there is no ceiling and you aren't bound to the invitation. Rounds so once you have 60 your eilagable your work experience needs to be relevent to your field so if you over claim on points and the dibp decide some of it is not relevent to your work experience and reduce your points even if you still have over 60 they will refuse you for over claiming. Just go for 60 they easiest way you can I purposely didn't claim points for work experience because I had 60 without it and that's where it get complicated as they will verify they will go through every document and decide if it's relevent or not. So with state sponsorship even with a 100 points you'll be process as quick as someone with 60 the points just come into play to how quick you get an invitation but as I said your not bound to that. 

I migrated as a chef


----------



## rohit26

Hi any one knows that can business analyst apply for south australia for489 subclass bcs its in sp conditions, Im in india. 
Acs positive 5points, age 26=30points, qua mca =15points ielts 7.5, 7.5,7,6.5=0points pls help needed to confused what to do?


----------



## alsmuts

Hi the requirements for eligibility is a skills assement which must be conducted by AIM and they require the 10 years career history or am I confused?


----------



## b4c

Hello,

I've applied filed EOI for 489 on 3rd May 2014, with following details,

Visa : 489 [victoria, family sponsored]
Points : 60 
Date of EOI : 3rd May 2014
Occupation Code : 261311 [ Analyst Programmer ]

Does anybody know when I might get invite ?

Also in June 2015, I can claim additional 5 points for my experience, so any guesses ?


----------



## Matt.88

Because your family sponsored you are going to wait a very long time for an invite unless your profession is in very high demand as they allocate the spots first to the 189 and what's left trickles down to 489 family sponsored I've heard of people waiting a year. I got state sponsored and got invite in 10 days then got grant in 5 weeks. You'd have a better chance of getting an invite with higher points but you'd need to submit a new EOI


----------



## Huy

b4c said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've applied filed EOI for 489 on 3rd May 2014, with following details,
> 
> Visa : 489 [victoria, family sponsored]
> Points : 60
> Date of EOI : 3rd May 2014
> Occupation Code : 261311 [ Analyst Programmer ]
> 
> Does anybody know when I might get invite ?
> 
> Also in June 2015, I can claim additional 5 points for my experience, so any guesses ?


with 60 points Family Sponsor, It may take you forever. 65 points FS may take 4 to 5 months i think. I also have 60 points and have been waiting for FS invitation for 3 rounds so I decided to changed to SS yesterday and got NSW sponsorship after less than 24 hours of submitting.

Does anyone know how long does it take to get invitation after receiving state sponsorship approval letter ? I got 60 points state sponsorship


----------



## Huy

Matt.88 said:


> Because your family sponsored you are going to wait a very long time for an invite unless your profession is in very high demand as they allocate the spots first to the 189 and what's left trickles down to 489 family sponsored I've heard of people waiting a year. I got state sponsored and got invite in 10 days then got grant in 5 weeks. You'd have a better chance of getting an invite with higher points but you'd need to submit a new EOI


How long does it take you from state sponsorship to invitation of DIAC?


----------



## Matt.88

You recieve your invitation the moment your state sponsorship is approved. When applying for state sponsorship you needed to give them your EOI number did you do that if not you needed to send to them and your invitation will come in immediately you also needed to submit a new EOI the FS one would be no good


----------



## Huy

Matt.88 said:


> You recieve your invitation the moment your state sponsorship is approved. When applying for state sponsorship you needed to give them your EOI number did you do that if not you needed to send to them and your invitation will come in immediately you also needed to submit a new EOI the FS one would be no good


In the State sponsorship form R, I wrote my EOI number in that form and today I got State sponsorship letter including stamp and signature but there is no invitation now.


----------



## Matt.88

Did you lodge a new EOI when you applied for state sponsorship? If they didn't have your EOI number they would have requested it so unless you used your FS EOI maybe that's why it didn't come through but also you received it so quick normally its up to 2 weeks maybe by tonight it will come through if it hasn't send them an email as its an automated process


----------



## Huy

Matt.88 said:


> Did you lodge a new EOI when you applied for state sponsorship? If they didn't have your EOI number they would have requested it so unless you used your FS EOI maybe that's why it didn't come through but also you received it so quick normally its up to 2 weeks maybe by tonight it will come through if it hasn't send them an email as its an automated process


I did lodge state sponsorship EOI before applying the form to NSW, but the FS one is still there. Do I need to withdraw all EOI then lodge new one for SS?


----------



## Matt.88

No you don't need the withdraw if you got your sponsorship approved that's ok. Something is wrong wait 24 hours if your invitation hasn't come into your immi account contact the sponsorship team and tell them send your EOI number again yiur invitation should have come through with your sponsorship approval letter


----------



## raj raj

hi i have lodged application on 24-9-2015. in 489 category ,but still there is no allocation of co can any body tell me what to do


----------



## Huy

raj raj said:


> hi i have lodged application on 24-9-2015. in 489 category ,but still there is no allocation of co can any body tell me what to do


Your mean 2014? Did u lodge EOI or visa application? For EOI, you must wait; for visa application, processing time should be 1 to 2 months.


----------



## sunnyabat

Hi everyone
I have some questions regarding 489 FS
I have done masters in accounting and i have 6 each in ielts along with that i have completed my professional year. My brother is a PR andand i live with him in melbourne.
My questions are
1 if i apply for 489 eoi FS do i need to go to regional area under FS or can i get eoi invitation for melbourne.
2 when i was filling my eoi form i got one question at stage which states " are you interested in going to regional states " do i need to put yes or no in this as i thought under FS i can live in melbourne
3 my visa expires in september 2015 do you think i have fair chance to get invitation within that period.
4 if you have any advice or you think there are any other options which i shoud apply i will be highly obliged if you can guide me

Thanks


----------



## Huy

sunnyabat said:


> Hi everyone
> I have some questions regarding 489 FS
> I have done masters in accounting and i have 6 each in ielts along with that i have completed my professional year. My brother is a PR andand i live with him in melbourne.
> My questions are
> 1 if i apply for 489 eoi FS do i need to go to regional area under FS or can i get eoi invitation for melbourne.
> 2 when i was filling my eoi form i got one question at stage which states " are you interested in going to regional states " do i need to put yes or no in this as i thought under FS i can live in melbourne
> 3 my visa expires in september 2015 do you think i have fair chance to get invitation within that period.
> 4 if you have any advice or you think there are any other options which i shoud apply i will be highly obliged if you can guide me
> 
> Thanks


1. U can live anywhere in Victoria by following this statement
2. Unless u tick the state sponsorship, u will not see this question. It belongs to state sponsorship.
3. What points do u have? 65 or more may take couple months for family sponsor. if u got only 60, it take you forever.
4. Applying state sponsorship application is my recommendation. If you meet all state's requirements, you will be invited immediately. To choose what state to apply, do your own research.


----------



## Matt.88

You don't get a notification of CO allotment. If all your paperwork is in order you may just get the grant letter I lodged November 24th got grant January second not even 6 weeks but o had all my paperwork was in per fact order and I intensionally didn't claim points for work as I had my 60 with out it and if you start claming work they ring and Verify everything complicates the process. So if you haven't heard anything it means you might have all your paperwork or your team might be back logged


----------



## sunnyabat

Hi huy thanks for your prompt reply
Could you please check have i completed my points correctly
27 years of age 30points
Bachelor degree from india 15 points
Master degree from australua 5 points
I m little confused here will i get only 15 or 20 for education
Professional year 5 point
Family sponsor 10 points

Do u think i am correct on this ?


----------



## Huy

sunnyabat said:


> Hi huy thanks for your prompt reply
> Could you please check have i completed my points correctly
> 27 years of age 30points
> Bachelor degree from india 15 points
> Master degree from australua 5 points
> I m little confused here will i get only 15 or 20 for education
> Professional year 5 point
> Family sponsor 10 points
> 
> Do u think i am correct on this ?


Age 27: 30
Master degree: 15, if u have more than 1 degree, u can only claim the highest one
Study in Australia at least 2 years: 5
pro year : 5
FS/SS : 10
-----------------------
total 65 but u must be careful about skill assessment. To the best of my knowledge, this is my accounting friend's experiences. Skill assessment for accounting is strict. CPA Australia require IELTS 7.0 academic all bands to get full skill assessment. For anyone who studied pro year, they accept IELTS general.


----------



## sunnyabat

Great 
So i have 65 points and i can assume that i can get invitation before september 2015 as my visa expires in september.
Yes you are right they are very strict on accounting assessment.
But as long as i have 65 points i can apply for 489 even if i dont get my degree fully assessed because last time aswell for applyinng 485 visa they assessed my degree in 6 each but with negative remark but i was granted my tr visa.


----------



## Matt.88

Just wanted to weigh in to get points for work experience the 5 points is for 3 years post qualification. Post qualification is counted from the date on your official qualification not your transcripts people get caught this way. You don't need the Ielts to get a positive skills assessment but it is correct you need the academic Ielts to make the visa requirements. If you have been in the same job for over 24 months you are not obliged to under go a skills assessment. But it has to be 2 years in the one job with the one company directly relevent to your profession. I strongly suggest going for state sponsorship much fast and once you apply you'll get your bridging visa granted as your invitation comes automatically after sponsorship approval. Sponsorship takes up to two weeks to be approved do not lodge more than one sponsorship applications at one time as both will be refused as you need to show interest in one state hope this helps


----------



## Huy

sunnyabat said:


> Great
> So i have 65 points and i can assume that i can get invitation before september 2015 as my visa expires in september.
> Yes you are right they are very strict on accounting assessment.
> But as long as i have 65 points i can apply for 489 even if i dont get my degree fully assessed because last time aswell for applyinng 485 visa they assessed my degree in 6 each but with negative remark but i was granted my tr visa.


in* 489* visa, they require *full* skill assessment. In subclass *485*, the requirement is *only provisional* skill assessment which is not full. You need IELTS 6 all bands in general only for provisional one but for 489, 190, 189, you must have IELTS 7 all bands general (coz u finished pro year). I am talking to Accounting only, not others


----------



## Huy

Matt.88 said:


> Just wanted to weigh in to get points for work experience the 5 points is for 3 years post qualification. Post qualification is counted from the date on your official qualification not your transcripts people get caught this way. You don't need the Ielts to get a positive skills assessment but it is correct you need the academic Ielts to make the visa requirements. If you have been in the same job for over 24 months you are not obliged to under go a skills assessment. But it has to be 2 years in the one job with the one company directly relevent to your profession. I strongly suggest going for state sponsorship much fast and once you apply you'll get your bridging visa granted as your invitation comes automatically after sponsorship approval. Sponsorship takes up to two weeks to be approved do not lodge more than one sponsorship applications at one time as both will be refused as you need to show interest in one state hope this helps


Do u believe that I got SS within less than 24 hours? @@. Application was submitted on 28/1/2015 at 4:30pm then the approval letter was received this morning 29/1


----------



## Matt.88

Ya this whole process half depends on luck I know people who waited 8 months for the grant and I got mine in under 6 weeks from date of application. Did your invitation come through yet


----------



## hillrob

Matt,
Can i ask how you actually apply for the SS?i know it sounds stupid,but i have my SS EOI 489 in,did that 3 weeks ago (job is open in QSOL) and heard nothing. Is there something else i should be doing? I thought they contact me through EOI to request more documents to approve sponsorship. (ps i have 60 points). 
Mark


----------



## hillrob

Not even past the first stage, where QLD ask for documents to agree sponsorship! Dont want to be waiting when i have missed something ?
Mark


----------



## hillrob

So Matt,just read your brilliant post going through the steps. But can i just clarify. ....when doing EOI,you tick SS,you choose State/States,in my case QLD. However i cannot figure out how you fill this form out your talking about,declaring assetts ect. I have been led to believe you just wait once EOI inplace for QLD to contact and send??? No???


----------



## Matt.88

Hi hillrob. Sorry took me awhile to reply didn'tsee my emails. If you are ready for your EOI. Submit it selecting QLD and state sponsorship keep your EOI reference number written down as you need it later. Go to the QLD Goverment page online and you can apply for state sponsorship there all the info you need is written in plain English. I got state sponsor ship from South australia. Two things t bear in mind first do not select multiple states for sponsorship as all will be refused you have to show interest in moving to one state they will ask why you want to go in SS application form. Two I'm fairly sure QLD ask for proof of settlement funds you better verify with someone who has a QLD grant to be sure. Oh and your SS applicant will ask for your EOI reference. It takes up to two weeks to get approval of there very back logged may take longer but most people only wait few days. Your invitation will come the moment your sponsorship is approved your not involved with the normal invitation rounds. For the sponsorship they will ask colour scanned copies of your Ielts skills assessment and 12 months relevent post qualification work experrince and your all set to go. 
Hope this clarifys those points feel free to contact me any time and good luck it was a tough 8 months for me start to finish nearly cried when I got the grant.


----------



## Matt.88

Oh in regards to declaring assets you need 25,000 aus$ in settlement funds as part of sponsorship application you sign a declaration which has to be certified your funds are built up in three categories. Cash assets, property/shares and cars, boats jewellery is not counted


----------



## hillrob

Matt,
Fantastic im on it . I knew i was missing something. Im sure i will be back with more, so cheers. Its a complicated process without an agent,and im English!!!


----------



## Matt.88

I'm Irish and ya it is ive done so much research I think it could become an agent my self. Your a low risk applicant so you should be processed easily no extensive security checks my advice once you have applied Dr sponsorship get your pccs together and moment you apply do the Medicals your then in best position for direct grant what slows some people up which is stupid is they purposely leave stuff out so they know when they have a CO but what happens then is he requests the documents and then sticks yours bottom of his pile again so the wait goes longer I'm off now to oz in 8 weeks just under actually


----------



## hillrob

Matt,you must be well chuffed!!!
If it wasnt for people like you on here where would we be?!
Well i have just worked it out. QLD is slightly different to other states. When you ckick on Migration Qld you don't have access to a form like the other states. So you e-mail them specifying your interest with your EOI number and wait for contact. Its taken 3 weeks and your advice to find that. Jeese!!anyway done now i will wait and see. Good luck mate. Speak soon no doubt with the next hurdle.


----------



## Matt.88

Congrats you have the hard part done the rest of your life awaits I've struggled so hard financially and now I've tripled my salary and my wife has a job we're going over to a healthy 6 figured salary beats the praying I did here just to make rent. I'm always happy to help most people don't say it but your very emotionally invested so much of hard work and part of your heart and sole does into it and its a huge commitment financially. The moment your sponsorship comes through you'll get your invitation so good guess 12 weeks from now you will most likely have your visa. Sure keep in contact we can have a drink over there


----------



## hillrob

Sounds good mate!for sure.


----------



## Matt.88

PM me if you need any help and when your ready for you last upload I'll make sure your stuff is in order. Right back to the booze I've 8 weeks of holidays to enjoy haha oh I've a loaf of friends and connections in QLD and the Gold Coast if you get into difficulty let me
Know I'm sure I can sort you out


----------



## Huy

Matt.88 said:


> Ya this whole process half depends on luck I know people who waited 8 months for the grant and I got mine in under 6 weeks from date of application. Did your invitation come through yet


I've got invitation this morning, Australian government works fast and furious, lol


----------



## Huy

hillrob said:


> Matt,
> Can i ask how you actually apply for the SS?i know it sounds stupid,but i have my SS EOI 489 in,did that 3 weeks ago (job is open in QSOL) and heard nothing. Is there something else i should be doing? I thought they contact me through EOI to request more documents to approve sponsorship. (ps i have 60 points).
> Mark


You should read the state's website. Each state has their own policy. If you meet their requirements, do submit the application, pay fee and wait. They have instructions to tell you how. Good luck.


----------



## sunnyabat

Hi everyone
I am in the midddle of applying for 489 eoi family sponsorship. I am confused as there is 1 question which saysare you interested in moving to regional areas as it should not be sayin this because i am applyin for family sponsorship for melbourne.
I think i am on the wrong eoi link. Guys can you please upload correct eoi link for 489 family sponsorship as i am lil worried about that regional question.
Thanks


----------



## Lighthousebeta

Any body got invitation from northen inland?


----------



## reddytelecom478

Hello Mates,
Greetings for the day.

I'm in the process of AUS PR visa, currently I'm having 50 points with ANZSCO code 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer.
Age - 27 years - 30 points
Work experience - 3 years - 5 points
Degree - B.Tech - 15 Points
English level/ Proficiency- Competent User - 0 points

I'm thinking that, if I would apply for Regional Sponsorship, chance to get 10 points, which fulfill minimum 60 points. However, I'm having many flutters about 489 type visa. Could you please some body shed some light to clear my queries.

1. 489 visa applications will open through out the year or it depends on the particular state?

2. 489 Visa only we need to fill EOI ? or Need to fill separate states website as well?

3. What about the time lines of to get the invitation to get from DIBP/State with 60 points ?

4. Which state currently having openings for 489 visa - for 263111 computer network engineers.

Thanks for your valuable time and patience.

BR// NAGA..


----------



## reddytelecom478

Hello Mates,
Greetings for the day.

I'm in the process of AUS PR visa, currently I'm having 50 points with ANZSCO code 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer.
Age - 27 years - 30 points
Work experience - 3 years - 5 points
Degree - B.Tech - 15 Points
English level/ Proficiency- Competent User - 0 points

I'm thinking that, if I would apply for Regional Sponsorship, chance to get 10 points, which fulfill minimum 60 points. However, I'm having many flutters about 489 type visa. Could you please some body shed some light to clear my queries.

1. 489 visa applications will open through out the year or it depends on the particular state?

2. 489 Visa only we need to fill EOI ? or Need to fill separate states website as well?

3. What about the time lines of to get the invitation to get from DIBP/State with 60 points ?

4. Which state currently having openings for 489 visa - for 263111 computer network engineers.

Thanks for your valuable time and patience.

BR// NAGA..


----------



## Huy

Lighthousebeta said:


> Any body got invitation from northen inland?


I got invitation from Northern Inland on 30/1/2015, civil engineer


----------



## Huy

sunnyabat said:


> Hi everyone
> I am in the midddle of applying for 489 eoi family sponsorship. I am confused as there is 1 question which saysare you interested in moving to regional areas as it should not be sayin this because i am applyin for family sponsorship for melbourne.
> I think i am on the wrong eoi link. Guys can you please upload correct eoi link for 489 family sponsorship as i am lil worried about that regional question.
> Thanks


After registering EOI account, you log in account then there are some visa options including 189, 190, 489 (FS, SS) for u to choose. They are very clear, just tick and tick


----------



## Huy

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hello Mates,
> Greetings for the day.
> 
> I'm in the process of AUS PR visa, currently I'm having 50 points with ANZSCO code 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer.
> Age - 27 years - 30 points
> Work experience - 3 years - 5 points
> Degree - B.Tech - 15 Points
> English level/ Proficiency- Competent User - 0 points
> 
> I'm thinking that, if I would apply for Regional Sponsorship, chance to get 10 points, which fulfill minimum 60 points. However, I'm having many flutters about 489 type visa. Could you please some body shed some light to clear my queries.
> 
> 1. 489 visa applications will open through out the year or it depends on the particular state?
> 
> 2. 489 Visa only we need to fill EOI ? or Need to fill separate states website as well?
> 
> 3. What about the time lines of to get the invitation to get from DIBP/State with 60 points ?
> 
> 4. Which state currently having openings for 489 visa - for 263111 computer network engineers.
> 
> Thanks for your valuable time and patience.
> 
> BR// NAGA..


1. 489 is now opening and depending on the Australian DIBP. It can be cut any time they want. Each state has their own requirements to sponsor for each occupation.
2. EOI is expression of interest, not visa application. You submit EOI, then wait for them to call u to apply visa application. The waiting time of EOI depends on your points. The higher points you got, the shorter time you wait.
3. For state sponsorship, it takes u couple weeks, for me i don't know why the waiting time is less than 24 hours, lol
4. All sates are opening 489 visa but the requirements are particular


----------



## reddytelecom478

Huy said:


> 1. 489 is now opening and depending on the Australian DIBP. It can be cut any time they want. Each state has their own requirements to sponsor for each occupation.
> 2. EOI is expression of interest, not visa application. You submit EOI, then wait for them to call u to apply visa application. The waiting time of EOI depends on your points. The higher points you got, the shorter time you wait.
> 3. For state sponsorship, it takes u couple weeks, for me i don't know why the waiting time is less than 24 hours, lol
> 4. All sates are opening 489 visa but the requirements are particular


Hey Huy,
Thanks alot for your prompt response.
I've still few queries that:

1. When we are filling EOI for 489 visa type, need to select only 1 particular state / region OR select all regions ? What are the pros and cons select all the states or particular one / two states , any limit is there to select the no of states ?


2. Only EOI filling enough right now, OR need to apply their particular state web site as well ? In this point , fully confused and I thinking that "Once people filled the EOI, all the states or particular state could access to our EOI application , they will contact people". I'm not sure, please correct, if I'm wrong.


Thanks in advance for your valuable time and support.

BR//
NAGA


----------



## Huy

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hey Huy,
> Thanks alot for your prompt response.
> I've still few queries that:
> 
> 1. When we are filling EOI for 489 visa type, need to select only 1 particular state / region OR select all regions ? What are the pros and cons select all the states or particular one / two states , any limit is there to select the no of states ?
> 
> 
> 2. Only EOI filling enough right now, OR need to apply their particular state web site as well ? In this point , fully confused and I thinking that "Once people filled the EOI, all the states or particular state could access to our EOI application , they will contact people". I'm not sure, please correct, if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your valuable time and support.
> 
> BR//
> NAGA


1. Do register an EOI account, u will see everything. You can choose only 1 state, no more
2. choose a state, fill in EOI, then submit the application to that state to ask for sponsorship. After the state government accept u, they will send an invitation to your EOI.


----------



## reddytelecom478

Huy said:


> 1. Do register an EOI account, u will see everything. You can choose only 1 state, no more
> 2. choose a state, fill in EOI, then submit the application to that state to ask for sponsorship. After the state government accept u, they will send an invitation to your EOI.


Thanks Mate for your Swift response.

BR//
NAGA..


----------



## sunny kumar

Still waiting visa 489 ss,
visa lodge- 3 sep 14,
Case officer - 2 nov 14,
.........???????
I sent email to co in dec, he replied........
' Your file has been forward to set of officers'
..i dont know whats that mean ?..


----------



## Huy

sunny kumar said:


> Still waiting visa 489 ss,
> visa lodge- 3 sep 14,
> Case officer - 2 nov 14,
> .........???????
> I sent email to co in dec, he replied........
> ' Your file has been forward to set of officers'
> ..i dont know whats that mean ?..


Why does it take too long? Have you called them ?


----------



## sgoel

Hi,

I have received a 489 visa invite. I have a few queries

1) My current job is not of same job code as I a being invited for. I am being assessed as a Software Engineer, my recent job title of 6 months is as a Test engineer and rest 4 years is as a software engineer. Will my current job be a problem ?

2) Do i mark the first two years of experience as irrelevant (acs does not consider the 1st two years as relevant) here as well, like I did in EOI, or I can mark it here as relevant ? Will they compute points for this experience ?

3) Does the CO re-verify all documents again ? Do I need to upload all the relevant docs again ? Is everything evaluated again ??


----------



## ccham

I got invitation too. please some one guide me how prove work experience and 
do we need to upload salary slips every month?
if I don't have salary slips for some companies what can I do?
do I need to upload all document related to reduced 2 years of work experience?

please advice

thanks.


----------



## AustraliaHunt

Hello All,

Today I received EOI results,where they have sent me invitation for visa application,to apply for Visa.Please help me with some information:

1) What will happen once I submit all my documents for visa application?

2) How much time will it takes to complete,to get the Visa ?

3) Average processing time?

4) Is still I have to worry,whether I will get visa or not??

5) Like worry points?? which i have to worry for?

I am thinking of submitting my docs till Monday.Then I dont know what will happen? whats next?
When they will ask for PCC or medical? how much it will take for all?

Pls please guide me


----------



## R0yalcards

Huy said:


> with 60 points Family Sponsor, It may take you forever. 65 points FS may take 4 to 5 months i think. I also have 60 points and have been waiting for FS invitation for 3 rounds so I decided to changed to SS yesterday and got NSW sponsorship after less than 24 hours of submitting.
> 
> Does anyone know how long does it take to get invitation after receiving state sponsorship approval letter ? I got 60 points state sponsorship


Were you among the lucky ones from October intake of NSW SS?


----------



## R0yalcards

For family sponsor 489 visa, how long is it required for your relative sponsor to live in designated areas? My sibling is currently living in Brisbane but is willing to relocate in a designated area if needed to help me get the 10 points. Will this work?

Im currently stuck at 55 poins and time is running out as age will affect my points.


----------



## Huy

R0yalcards said:


> Were you among the lucky ones from October intake of NSW SS?


no, I got the state sponsorship in Jan 2015


----------



## Huy

R0yalcards said:


> For family sponsor 489 visa, how long is it required for your relative sponsor to live in designated areas? My sibling is currently living in Brisbane but is willing to relocate in a designated area if needed to help me get the 10 points. Will this work?
> 
> Im currently stuck at 55 poins and time is running out as age will affect my points.


they don't mention how long your sibling need to be located in designated areas


----------



## Huy

in 13 Feb round, Are there anyone who have 60 points FS got invitation? They issued 500 invitations and the cut point is 60.

13 February 2015 round results


----------



## slvicky

Huy said:


> in 13 Feb round, Are there anyone who have 60 points FS got invitation? They issued 500 invitations and the cut point is 60.
> 
> 13 February 2015 round results


I got invitation on 13th Feb 2015.... Yet to lodge the visa though


----------



## Huy

slvicky said:


> I got invitation on 13th Feb 2015.... Yet to lodge the visa though


Cool. Your timeline ( EOI SUBMITTED: 09-07-2013 | INVITATION: 13-02-2015) is such a very long long long time. You are so patient, anyway u've got invitation. Maybe all FS 60 points applicants in 2013 and 2014 have got invitations. Congratulation !!!!!!!!!


----------



## slvicky

Huy said:


> Cool. Your timeline ( EOI SUBMITTED: 09-07-2013 | INVITATION: 13-02-2015) is such a very long long long time. You are so patient, anyway u've got invitation. Maybe all FS 60 points applicants in 2013 and 2014 have got invitations. Congratulation !!!!!!!!!


Yes.. too damn long. That's because pro-rata introduced right after I submitted my EOI. Actually, I gave away all my hopes on invitation. Now it's back live. Life is full of surprises


----------



## gsena33

Dear all,

I lodged the 489 visa (Darwin) application and uploading supporting document except PCC, Medical, Form 80 & 47A yesterday.
I want to clarify things listed below.
1. Should I fill form 80 & 47A for all applicants (my wife & Child
2.Should I perform child's medical too.

THANKS .
GSENA 33

Skill Assessment Applied ( 233211)-29/07/2014
CDR + Outcome - 14/11/2014
NT Sponsorship Application-12/01/2015
NT Sponsorship Nomination Grant - 27/01/2015
Nomination Acceptance - 20/02/2015
Invite - 23/02/2015
VISA Lodge - 24/02/2015
PCC & Medical- ????


----------



## ehsanonline

Hi All 
I have a query regarding the visa for my New born baby boy (DOB 22-12-2014). Got my 489 grant on 02-12-2014. 

I have tried submitted his Subsequent entrant visa and it turns out to be 3520 A$, which is a huge amount to pay for a new born baby. Is there any other way. Looking forward for replies and the experience by other member under same circumstances.


----------



## mak89

Hi all,

I received the invitation for 489 FS visa today. It was a long wait though, and i had almost given up all my hopes.
I want to ask if i can still submit my EOI for 189 while still continuing my process for 489 ? 
Actually i am planning to sit for PTE-A next week and hopefully will get 79+ and my points will add to 65.


----------



## vb112233

mak89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received the invitation for 489 FS visa today. It was a long wait though, and i had almost given up all my hopes.
> I want to ask if i can still submit my EOI for 189 while still continuing my process for 489 ?
> Actually i am planning to sit for PTE-A next week and hopefully will get 79+ and my points will add to 65.


Mate can you please share your time line and points, as i am still waiting for the hope


----------



## TheExpatriate

mak89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received the invitation for 489 FS visa today. It was a long wait though, and i had almost given up all my hopes.
> I want to ask if i can still submit my EOI for 189 while still continuing my process for 489 ?
> Actually i am planning to sit for PTE-A next week and hopefully will get 79+ and my points will add to 65.


You have 60 days to lodge. If you do PTE-A next week, usually results are out in a day or two, if you can fulfill the 60 points for 189, lodge an EOI, wait for the invite (should be within 2 weeks max), if you get it, let the 489 lapse

But if you lodge 489 now, then later on get invited for 189, you will lodge for 189 and withdraw 489 and lose the fee you paid


Just set for yourself a deadline (say, 45 days from the 489 invitation), on which date, if you fail to secure a 189 invitation, you go ahead with 489


----------



## mak89

TheExpatriate said:


> You have 60 days to lodge. If you do PTE-A next week, usually results are out in a day or two, if you can fulfill the 60 points for 189, lodge an EOI, wait for the invite (should be within 2 weeks max), if you get it, let the 489 lapse
> 
> But if you lodge 489 now, then later on get invited for 189, you will lodge for 189 and withdraw 489 and lose the fee you paid
> 
> 
> Just set for yourself a deadline (say, 45 days from the 489 invitation), on which date, if you fail to secure a 189 invitation, you go ahead with 489


Thanks a lot for your valuable response


----------



## mak89

vb112233 said:


> Mate can you please share your time line and points, as i am still waiting for the hope


You can refer to my signature i have updated it


----------



## bala2705

Matt.88 said:


> Just wanted to weigh in to get points for work experience the 5 points is for 3 years post qualification. Post qualification is counted from the date on your official qualification not your transcripts people get caught this way. You don't need the Ielts to get a positive skills assessment but it is correct you need the academic Ielts to make the visa requirements. If you have been in the same job for over 24 months you are not obliged to under go a skills assessment. But it has to be 2 years in the one job with the one company directly relevent to your profession. I strongly suggest going for state sponsorship much fast and once you apply you'll get your bridging visa granted as your invitation comes automatically after sponsorship approval. Sponsorship takes up to two weeks to be approved do not lodge more than one sponsorship applications at one time as both will be refused as you need to show interest in one state hope this helps


Hi Matt,

I need some guidance on 489 class visa. I just got my Vetassess positive outcome letter for applying immigration. Unfortunately, VET considered only 2 companies job experience out of 6 companies that i submitted for evaluation and no idea about their evaluation and why did they leave out other companies experiences even though the job profile is in line with application category. 

Due to this I am deprived of the required points and forced to apply for 489 class instead of 190.

Could you please guide me on the following:

- what is the major difference between 190 and 489 class
- what are the facilities/concessions that are not applicable to 489 that of 190
- Will there be any difference in the wages paid to 489 migrants that of 190 migrants
- Will there be any challenges on getting job for 489 migrants
- Will there be any preference by the employers for 190 migrants to 489
- Can the family be included in the visa application for 489 class

Sorry for posting many queries and i am really in a need of correct and timely guidance for taking decisions.:fingerscrossed:

Hope to get your valuable advise.

Regards....


----------



## Huy

bala2705 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats for receiving the Invitation.:second:
> 
> I need some guidance on 489 class visa. I just got my Vetassess positive outcome letter for applying immigration. Unfortunately, VET considered only 2 companies job experience out of 6 companies that i submitted for evaluation and no idea about their evaluation and why did they leave out other companies experiences even though the job profile is in line with application category.
> 
> Due to this I am deprived of the required points and forced to apply for 489 class instead of 190.
> 
> Could you please guide me on the following:
> 
> - what is the major difference between 190 and 489 class
> - what are the facilities/concessions that are not applicable to 489 that of 190
> - Will there be any difference in the wages paid to 489 migrants that of 190 migrants
> - Will there be any challenges on getting job for 489 migrants
> - Will there be any preference by the employers for 190 migrants to 489
> - Can the family be included in the visa application for 489 class
> 
> Sorry for posting many queries and i am really in a need of correct and timely guidance for taking decisions.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hope to get your valuable advise.
> 
> Regards....


Its very clear. Why don't you do your own research? 

-489 is 4 years temporary visa with pathway to permanent visa 887. 190 is permanent visa by state sponsorship.
-wage : depend on the employers
- challenges: depend on your ability
- all visas allow dependents in the application with particular conditions.


----------



## bala2705

Noted. Thanks.


----------



## Huss81

- what is the major difference between 190 and 489 class - 489 is a provisional PR, while 190 is not
- what are the facilities/concessions that are not applicable to 489 that of 190 - 489 visa holders do not get centrelink benefits and medicare benefits. You will have to buy your personal medical insurance
- Will there be any difference in the wages paid to 489 migrants that of 190 migrants - no difference since 489 also has the same working rights
- Will there be any challenges on getting job for 489 migrants - all depends on your experience and skill-sets
- Will there be any preference by the employers for 190 migrants to 489 - NO
- Can the family be included in the visa application for 489 class - yes, it is same as 190 application


----------



## slvicky

*Visa validity period*

Hi All,

I have a small query regarding 489 visa. Let say visa granted date is 01-03-2015. So, that's means my visa will expire on 01-03-2019? So, if I didn't go to Aussie asap, I'll waste from visa validity period? Or visa start counting from the first day I enter Aus? 

Appreciate your thoughts on this.


----------



## _shel

The visa expires 4 years from grant. You have that time to meet the requirements to apply for PR.


----------



## bala2705

Huss81 said:


> - what is the major difference between 190 and 489 class - 489 is a provisional PR, while 190 is not
> - what are the facilities/concessions that are not applicable to 489 that of 190 - 489 visa holders do not get centrelink benefits and medicare benefits. You will have to buy your personal medical insurance
> - Will there be any difference in the wages paid to 489 migrants that of 190 migrants - no difference since 489 also has the same working rights
> - Will there be any challenges on getting job for 489 migrants - all depends on your experience and skill-sets
> - Will there be any preference by the employers for 190 migrants to 489 - NO
> - Can the family be included in the visa application for 489 class - yes, it is same as 190 application


Hi Huss81 - Thanks for your response, it clarified my doubts.


----------



## oz dude

Dear All,

Am new to this thread, have applied for WA state sponsorship with 60pts on jan10th no response yet. how long does it take for inviting? Please help me out. Thanks


----------



## b4c

Dear All,

I have applied for 489 - Family Sponsored, Occupation code 2613 with 60 points on 3rd May 2014. Can any one guess when will I get invite ?


----------



## Huy

oz dude said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Am new to this thread, have applied for WA state sponsorship with 60pts on jan10th no response yet. how long does it take for inviting? Please help me out. Thanks


Once u receive state sponsorship result, you will be invited a day after


----------



## Huy

b4c said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for 489 - Family Sponsored, Occupation code 2613 with 60 points on 3rd May 2014. Can any one guess when will I get invite ?


For FS 60 points, if you didn't receive an invitation in the round 13 Feb, perhaps it would take a year or longer. I checked all previous rounds from whole year 2014, there is only 1 chance in Feb, other rounds required at least 65 points. Now, again in 2015, they issued invitations for 60 points applicants on 13/2 so I think they do 60 points applicants a favor in every February  

why don't u try your best to get band 7 of IELTS Writing to apply directly to PR 189? My friend got only IELTS 5.5 overall in 2013 and she spent a year to get 7 each last October and now she is a permanent resident from Jan 2015. No one believes that a person who has 5.5 overall can achieve 7 each after 1 year in several attempts but she did that.


----------



## slvicky

Huy said:


> For FS 60 points, if you didn't receive an invitation in the round 13 Feb, perhaps it would take a year or longer. I checked all previous rounds from whole year 2014, there is only 1 chance in Feb, other rounds required at least 65 points. Now, again in 2015, they issued invitations for 60 points applicants on 13/2 so I think they give 60 points applicants a favor in every February
> 
> why don't u try your best to get band 7 of IELTS Writing to apply directly to PR 189? My friend got only IELTS 5.5 overall in 2013 and she spent a year to get 7 each last October and now she is a permanent resident from Jan 2015. No one believes that a person who has 5.5 overall can achieve 7 each after 1 year in several attempts but she did that.


Yes exactly. As Huy said, you may have to wait more time than you expecting. Take my timeline as an example. If you don't have patience I recommend you to try IELTS


----------



## oz dude

Huy said:


> Once u receive state sponsorship result, you will be invited a day after


Thanks for your reply Huy  any idea how long will it take for state sponsorship WA ? :confused2:


----------



## Huy

oz dude said:


> Thanks for your reply Huy  any idea how long will it take for state sponsorship WA ? :confused2:


If u satisfy all requirements here, u will get invitation soon.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SiteCollectionDocuments/skilled_migration_criteria_2014-2015 (3).pdf


----------



## Huy

Intellectual said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am a Software Engineer (261313) by profession. I have applied earlier to VIC 190 (turned 33) & 489 SS (job offer letter required) both got rejected due to the reasons mentioned.
> 
> I am stuck with 50 points + 10 for sponsorship, however this time I am planning to apply for 489 FS as my brother is leaving for Melbourne on a PR (189).
> 
> I have following queries.
> 
> 1. Do I have to submit my profile to the state website (i.e. VIC) other than submitting EOI for 489FS?
> 2. My earlier rejections will make any impact on my future application to the same state as I’ll be applying under 489 FS?
> 3. Is there any specific time limit for which my brother (sponsor) has to stay in Melbourne and only after that he can sponsor me/my family (Wife and a daughter)? Considering that he is leaving for Melbourne after 5 days to stay there permanently.
> 4. For the first 2 years, I am planning to stay alone in the designated area and soon after fulfilling the criteria I’ll apply for 887 and include my family in the application. Is there any possibility that I can do that or my family also has to stay on 489 for the first 2 years and then only they can be included in 887?
> 
> I thank you in advance for your time and detailed reply.
> 
> Warm regards,
> Cheers.


1. no coz the government only cares about state sponsorship.
2. no coz they are independent and you did ask the state for sponsorship, not the DIBP.
3. During the time of visa processing, your relative must stay anywhere in Victoria. His bills (electricity, gas, telephone, house rental ...) are evidences.
4. all applicants must hold 489 visa and in Australia before applying 887 visa. 887 only accepts onshore applicants from 489.


----------



## b4c

Huy said:


> For FS 60 points, if you didn't receive an invitation in the round 13 Feb, perhaps it would take a year or longer. I checked all previous rounds from whole year 2014, there is only 1 chance in Feb, other rounds required at least 65 points. Now, again in 2015, they issued invitations for 60 points applicants on 13/2 so I think they do 60 points applicants a favor in every February
> 
> why don't u try your best to get band 7 of IELTS Writing to apply directly to PR 189? My friend got only IELTS 5.5 overall in 2013 and she spent a year to get 7 each last October and now she is a permanent resident from Jan 2015. No one believes that a person who has 5.5 overall can achieve 7 each after 1 year in several attempts but she did that.


Thanks for quick reply.

English writing seems to be a big problem for me, I dont know if I would ever be able to get 7 band in that.

On July 1, I will have additional 5 points for my experience so I will have 65 Points, I am considering to get married to gain partners points as well.

Do my partner needs to be from same occupation ie. 2613 ? Or A different occupation code will do ?

Thanks


----------



## Muhammad Umar

*visa 489sp*

Thanks to ALLAH i have got the visa grant on 6th March 2015. I am going to queensland on visa 489. so far i have selected cairns, if there is anyone kindly contact me.


----------



## Lochana

*achieving PR after migrating under 489*

I'm in need to get PR to Australia, but, qualify only for visa 489. I'm little doubtful of getting PR after migrating under visa 489 as it specifies to have worked in the nominated profession (for me it's Agriculture) for 12 months to achieve visa 190. My friends migrated don't do agricultural professions instead they do odd jobs at the same time they don't specify any clear reason. 1) will I get the relevant profession ? 2) What are the barriers in having the relevant job ? 3) What will happen if I don't get the relevant job ?


----------



## Huy

b4c said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> English writing seems to be a big problem for me, I dont know if I would ever be able to get 7 band in that.
> 
> On July 1, I will have additional 5 points for my experience so I will have 65 Points, I am considering to get married to gain partners points as well.
> 
> Do my partner needs to be from same occupation ie. 2613 ? Or A different occupation code will do ?
> 
> Thanks


To get 5 points from partner, your partner must have a positive full skill assessment of an occupation in the list of DIBP. This is an only evidence to get partner skill. For English, Do try PTE 65 each instead of IELTS. It seems to be easier than IELTS.


----------



## Huy

Muhammad Umar said:


> Thanks to ALLAH i have got the visa grant on 6th March 2015. I am going to queensland on visa 489. so far i have selected cairns, if there is anyone kindly contact me.


Congratulation!!! What is your timeline? I'm still waiting for Case Officer


----------



## ss_nib

Hello friends,

I have received 489 visa grant today.. have some queries related to 489 visa..

thanks in advance..

1. My visa grant date is 10 march 2015... just want to confirm that the 4 yrs visa validity start from 10 march or it start from my first enrty date to australia...?

2. I add my spouse and baby in visa and also received the grant for them. Is it possible that they live in the home country after the first visit to australia and return back.. ? Is it voilation of 489 visa condition..?


----------



## Huy

ss_nib said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have received 489 visa grant today.. have some queries related to 489 visa..
> 
> thanks in advance..
> 
> 1. My visa grant date is 10 march 2015... just want to confirm that the 4 yrs visa validity start from 10 march or it start from my first enrty date to australia...?
> 
> 2. I add my spouse and baby in visa and also received the grant for them. Is it possible that they live in the home country after the first visit to australia and return back.. ? Is it voilation of 489 visa condition..?


I already replied your message  . Congratulation. which state will u move to Australia? Can u share the timeline ?


----------



## Huss81

ss_nib said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have received 489 visa grant today.. have some queries related to 489 visa..
> 
> thanks in advance..
> 
> 1. My visa grant date is 10 march 2015... just want to confirm that the 4 yrs visa validity start from 10 march or it start from my first enrty date to australia...?
> 
> 2. I add my spouse and baby in visa and also received the grant for them. Is it possible that they live in the home country after the first visit to australia and return back.. ? Is it voilation of 489 visa condition..?


1 - have a look at the visa grant letter; they have specifically written the date on which the visa will expire. It is four years from the grant date and NOT from the entry date

2 - No it is not. 489 visa conditions apply to the main applicant only.


----------



## _shel

Huss81 said:


> 1 - have a look at the visa grant letter; they have specifically written the date on which the visa will expire. It is four years from the grant date and NOT from the entry date
> 
> 2 - No it is not. 489 visa conditions apply to the main applicant only.


 Family members must comply with the conditions of the visa.


----------



## gsena33

Hi all,
,
Today I did the medical and BP was 140/90 in second attempt.
Will this be an issue as this is upper range of BP.

Thanks .


----------



## Muhammad Umar

ss nomination 3rd dec 14, application on 31-12-14,case officer on 13-02-15,medical and pcc on 21-02015 and grant on 06-02-15


----------



## Huy

Muhammad Umar said:


> ss nomination 3rd dec 14, application on 31-12-14,case officer on 13-02-15,medical and pcc on 21-02015 and grant on 06-02-15


any mistakes ? CO on 13/2/2015 and grant on 06/02/2015 ?


----------



## Huss81

_shel said:


> Family members must comply with the conditions of the visa.


Hi Shel... I had specifically inquired with the immigration department and was told that for a 489 only the primary applicant needs to comply with the visa conditions of one year working and to years residing in the regional area. Are these conditions different for SS 489 and FS 489? Now, I am really confused!


----------



## ss_nib

Huss81 said:


> Hi Shel... I had specifically inquired with the immigration department and was told that for a 489 only the primary applicant needs to comply with the visa conditions of one year working and to years residing in the regional area. Are these conditions different for SS 489 and FS 489? Now, I am really confused!


Hi huss n shel.. thanks... but i m also very confused.. i got ss 489 visa grant and still not confirmed whether the visa condition applicable on my family or not...


----------



## Muhammad Umar

typing mistake. Visa grant on 06/03/2015


----------



## _shel

Huss81 said:


> Hi Shel... I had specifically inquired with the immigration department and was told that for a 489 only the primary applicant needs to comply with the visa conditions of one year working and to years residing in the regional area. Are these conditions different for SS 489 and FS 489? Now, I am really confused!


 If they are living in Australia they must comply with the specified area. They do not have to work for a year there, that is your responsibility but they do need to live there. You can not send them off to live in Sydney for example.


----------



## Huy

navbhatti907 said:


> But ..wht is the expected time period of CO allocation..


I think 2 months


----------



## mvraptorsqn

Hi All,

Sorry to jump into this thread, i have received my invitation for 489. where can i find more information about the visa procedure ? thanks alot.


----------



## slvicky

mvraptorsqn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to jump into this thread, i have received my invitation for 489. where can i find more information about the visa procedure ? thanks alot.


Congratz mate!!!

Please go through this page. Hope this will be helpful,

Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)


----------



## Ruben88

Thanks slvicky


----------



## slvicky

Ruben88 said:


> Thanks slvicky


BTW, can you share your timeline??


----------



## satyendrajha

HI
i would like to apply for 489 visa (NSW)
1. can somebody help me to get the info regarding ORANA.
am i eligible to stay at sydney or not?
2. Also what kind of job i can get against Agricultural engineer?

looking forward for soonest reply.

Regards
Satyendra


----------



## _shel

satyendrajha said:


> HI
> i would like to apply for 489 visa (NSW)
> 1. can somebody help me to get the info regarding ORANA.
> am i eligible to stay at sydney or not?
> 2. Also what kind of job i can get against Agricultural engineer?
> 
> looking forward for soonest reply.
> 
> Regards
> Satyendra


 No you are not allowed to live or work in Sydney or Newcastle. 
The point of the visa is it is a regional visa, Sydney is not regional its a city!


----------



## Huy

satyendrajha said:


> HI
> i would like to apply for 489 visa (NSW)
> 1. can somebody help me to get the info regarding ORANA.
> am i eligible to stay at sydney or not?
> 2. Also what kind of job i can get against Agricultural engineer?
> 
> looking forward for soonest reply.
> 
> Regards
> Satyendra


U must stay at the location that sponsored u. Do live there 2 years, wait for PR then quit


----------



## Ruben88

*next levels after submitting the visa application.*

I have drafted my visa application and couldn't find any option for attaching documents. I believe I can apply for PCC beforehand. what are the next actions after i have submitted my visa application ? is it subject to another review or they usually proceed with next level ? how CO & medicals are done ? Sorry for too many questions


----------



## Ruben88

I wish slvicky. mind sharing me to how to add timelines to my footer ?


----------



## rrajai

slvicky said:


> Congratz mate!!!
> 
> Please go through this page. Hope this will be helpful,
> 
> Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)


plz quote your time line.
dubbo is main city of orana region. i have got ss from orana and going to submit my visa application soon.


----------



## rrajai

rrajai said:


> plz quote your time line.
> dubbo is main city of orana region. i have got ss from orana and going to submit my visa application soon.


where are you from?


----------



## HoangKhanh

*2613 489*



slvicky said:


> Congratz mate!!!
> 
> Please go through this page. Hope this will be helpful,
> 
> 
> Hi Slivicky, could you please clarify me when did you submit EOI for 489 ? It seems to me that you had been waiting close to 2 years for your invitation.


----------



## rrajai

No, man actually i was waitting for 190. but unfortunatelly i couldn't get it. therefore i submited application to orana on 15dec 2014 and within 30 days i got ss from orana. you just take care that you have to submit seperate online application to orana state. instead of waitting for to be invited from orana.


----------



## Huy

The order is :

1. Sign up an EOI account
2. Submitting EOI form with all required information, take note the EOI ID number.
3. Scan all Australian states' website and choose the region which is suitable for you.
4. Submit the application of state sponsorship (with your EOI number above) to the region u chose and pay processing fee (about $770 AUD) (they tell u how).
5. Wait for state sponsorship result (they tell u how long).
6. Once u are approved, invitation will be sent to your EOI account after 1 day.
7. Lodge the visa application in EOI account and pay visa fee. U will be asked to sign up an immi account. It's step by step and very easy.
8. Log in immi account and fill all information there also upload all paperwork and evidences.
9. They show u the link to get HAP ID for health check. Fill the forms then print it, call the Immigration Panel Physicians near u to arrange a health examination.
10. wait and wait


----------



## Mishty

Anyone recently applied for NT sponsorship????


----------



## nishma2006

Hi Mishty,

I applied to NT on 4th March 2015 and got the acknowledgment after one week. Did not hear from them yet. I am applying through and agent. Whats your job category? mine's Community worker. Whats with you? 
Thank you!

Nish


----------



## slvicky

HoangKhanh said:


> slvicky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz mate!!!
> 
> Please go through this page. Hope this will be helpful,
> 
> 
> Hi Slivicky, could you please clarify me when did you submit EOI for 489 ? It seems to me that you had been waiting close to 2 years for your invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate. I have waited almost 2 years. Actually I never thought I will receive it at all. Main reason for it was pro-rata basis invitation introduced right after I submitted my EOI
Click to expand...


----------



## Mishty

nishma2006 said:


> Hi Mishty,
> 
> I applied to NT on 4th March 2015 and got the acknowledgment after one week. Did not hear from them yet. I am applying through and agent. Whats your job category? mine's Community worker. Whats with you?
> Thank you!
> 
> Nish


I am in safety inspector occupation


----------



## dreamieaus

I've applied for 489 family sponsored visa. Finished with medicals and pcc after CO was assigned. Just wanted to know how long does it take for the grant. It just been few weeks since the CO was assigned but the wait is killing me. I could see the timelines of most people here and it is varying from 2-7 months. Does it take this much time?


----------



## slvicky

dreamieaus said:


> I've applied for 489 family sponsored visa. Finished with medicals and pcc after CO was assigned. Just wanted to know how long does it take for the grant. It just been few weeks since the CO was assigned but the wait is killing me. I could see the timelines of most people here and it is varying from 2-7 months. Does it take this much time?


As per SkillSelect estimated time, within 3 months you'll get the grant. But, I'm not sure that 3 month is after CO allocation ot for the whole process.


----------



## dreamieaus

slvicky said:


> As per SkillSelect estimated time, within 3 months you'll get the grant. But, I'm not sure that 3 month is after CO allocation ot for the whole process.


Yes slvicky, even i saw that but since it's priority 4 I don't know when that 3 months start.:confused2:


----------



## slvicky

dreamieaus said:


> Yes slvicky, even i saw that but since it's priority 4 I don't know when that 3 months start.:confused2:


Yes dreamieaus same here. How long it took to allocate a CO for our visa application? 

Any senior member can share your experience here please


----------



## dreamieaus

slvicky said:


> Yes dreamieaus same here. How long it took to allocate a CO for our visa application?
> 
> Any senior member can share your experience here please


I had lodged on 25-Dec-14 and CO was assigned on 24-Feb-15. Documents were also uploaded. Medicals cleared on 6-Mar-15.


----------



## slvicky

dreamieaus said:


> I had lodged on 25-Dec-14 and CO was assigned on 24-Feb-15. Documents were also uploaded. Medicals cleared on 6-Mar-15.


So, that means it took 2 months to assign a Co for your case. I guess if no problem with your submitted documents, you will be granted very soon.


----------



## TDA

I just wanted to ask very small question.Please answer as i do not know anything about 489 visa. 
Is it Permanent Resident or it's a Temporary Resident???


----------



## dreamieaus

TDA said:


> I just wanted to ask very small question.Please answer as i do not know anything about 489 visa.
> Is it Permanent Resident or it's a Temporary Resident???


It's a Temporary Resident also called as Provisional visa. It allows you to stay in regional area for 4 years but you can apply for PR after 2 years.


----------



## Huy

dreamieaus said:


> I've applied for 489 family sponsored visa. Finished with medicals and pcc after CO was assigned. Just wanted to know how long does it take for the grant. It just been few weeks since the CO was assigned but the wait is killing me. I could see the timelines of most people here and it is varying from 2-7 months. Does it take this much time?


3 months by following Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


----------



## Huy

slvicky said:


> So, that means it took 2 months to assign a Co for your case. I guess if no problem with your submitted documents, you will be granted very soon.


Check this document 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=11


----------



## Huy

dreamieaus said:


> I had lodged on 25-Dec-14 and CO was assigned on 24-Feb-15. Documents were also uploaded. Medicals cleared on 6-Mar-15.


I'm waiting for 7th April  . Everything was uploaded


----------



## deepthimudigonda

*13th March Invitation Round*

Hi friends

Did anyone who applied for SRN got invitation in 13th March Invitation round? Please share.


----------



## dreamieaus

Huy said:


> I'm waiting for 7th April  . Everything was uploaded


When did you apply Huy? Is the CO assigned for you?


----------



## dreamieaus

Huy said:


> 3 months by following Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


Yes Huy, 3 months is clear but from which date- from the visa lodging date or when the CO gets allocated?


----------



## Huy

dreamieaus said:


> When did you apply Huy? Is the CO assigned for you?


I lodged the application on 7th Feb 2015 and still waiting for CO


----------



## slvicky

Huy said:


> I lodged the application on 7th Feb 2015 and still waiting for CO


Seems like it's taking nearly 2 months to assign a CO. 


Huy, can you update timeline on your signature, so that everyone can see your timing


----------



## srik2006

slvicky said:


> Seems like it's taking nearly 2 months to assign a CO.
> 
> Huy, can you update timeline on your signature, so that everyone can see your timing


I lodged visa on 21st feb


----------



## oz dude

is it SS?


----------



## srik2006

oz dude said:


> is it SS?


Family sponsored


----------



## TDA

Hi,
I am new to this group. I m thinking to apply under 489 as Software Engineer, my age is 25 and my academic qualification is B.Tech in Electronics Field but I have 3 years of experience in IT. Also, my first cousin is Australia hold Permanent resident. I have few queries:
1. How much experience do i need to apply under this subclass(489) from ACS? 
2. How do i get total of 60?


----------



## piyush1132003

TDA said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this group. I m thinking to apply under 489 as Software Engineer, my age is 25 and my academic qualification is B.Tech in Electronics Field but I have 3 years of experience in IT. Also, my first cousin is Australia hold Permanent resident. I have few queries:
> 1. How much experience do i need to apply under this subclass(489) from ACS?
> 2. How do i get total of 60?


You won't get successful accessment from ACS.
Being from non it background, ACS deducts usually 4-6 years which you don have.

PS: For IT background people, ACS deducts 2 years.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## dreamieaus

Finally the news I was waiting for. I got the grant today morning. It is such a relief. For those who have applied their visa for 489 it takes more or less 3 months for the grant to happen as happened in my case.

Thanks for all your help 

lane:


----------



## mak89

TheExpatriate said:


> You have 60 days to lodge. If you do PTE-A next week, usually results are out in a day or two, if you can fulfill the 60 points for 189, lodge an EOI, wait for the invite (should be within 2 weeks max), if you get it, let the 489 lapse
> 
> But if you lodge 489 now, then later on get invited for 189, you will lodge for 189 and withdraw 489 and lose the fee you paid
> 
> 
> Just set for yourself a deadline (say, 45 days from the 489 invitation), on which date, if you fail to secure a 189 invitation, you go ahead with 489


Hi,
I just wanted to know if lodging another EOI won't create a problem (i am having 65 points now)
As i have already received the invite for 489 and planning to lodge another eoi for subclass 189, it won't impact my current invitation right?


----------



## navbhatti907

dreamieaus said:


> Finally the news I was waiting for. I got the grant today morning. It is such a relief. For those who have applied their visa for 489 it takes more or less 3 months for the grant to happen as happened in my case.
> 
> Thanks for all your help


Congrats dear...can u share your timeline. it would be helpful to estimate visa time for others


----------



## dreamieaus

navbhatti907 said:


> Congrats dear...can u share your timeline. it would be helpful to estimate visa time for others


My signature has the timeline.


----------



## dreamieaus

mak89 said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to know if lodging another EOI won't create a problem (i am having 65 points now)
> As i have already received the invite for 489 and planning to lodge another eoi for subclass 189, it won't impact my current invitation right?


I'm not sure if you can lodge a new EOI or not. But I know that you can always update your EOI with any new changes but that is only allowed before the invite.
Maybe any of the senior members could help you with this.


----------



## dreamieaus

mak89 said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to know if lodging another EOI won't create a problem (i am having 65 points now)
> As i have already received the invite for 489 and planning to lodge another eoi for subclass 189, it won't impact my current invitation right?


Just read this in the skillselect site _"There can only be one invitation on an EOI at any time even if more than one visa subclass has been selected. For example if you have a current invitation to apply for a subclass 190 visa you cannot receive an invitation to apply for a subclass 189 visa."_


----------



## mak89

dreamieaus said:


> Just read this in the skillselect site "There can only be one invitation on an EOI at any time even if more than one visa subclass has been selected. For example if you have a current invitation to apply for a subclass 190 visa you cannot receive an invitation to apply for a subclass 189 visa."


What if i lodge a fresh eoi because my current eoi is already frozen!


----------



## _shel

mak89 said:


> What if i lodge a fresh eoi because my current eoi is already frozen!


 Then when they see you are trying to get round the system and their rules both eoi will probably be deleted.


----------



## slvicky

dreamieaus said:


> Finally the news I was waiting for. I got the grant today morning. It is such a relief. For those who have applied their visa for 489 it takes more or less 3 months for the grant to happen as happened in my case.
> 
> Thanks for all your help
> 
> lane:


Congratz mate!!!! So the journey begins

Seems like they meet there estimated timing.. Good to hear that


----------



## mak89

_shel said:


> Then when they see you are trying to get round the system and their rules both eoi will probably be deleted.


This is scary!
I could not find it anywhere if we can lodge 2 separate EOI


----------



## HoangKhanh

I logged my EOI for 489 in 09/2014 ( 60pts) Occupation 261313. Anyone has an idea when could I expect the invitation as my visa will be expired in June 2013


----------



## dreamieaus

HoangKhanh said:


> I logged my EOI for 489 in 09/2014 ( 60pts) Occupation 261313. Anyone has an idea when could I expect the invitation as my visa will be expired in June 2013


It took around 11 months for my invite and mine was Family Sponsored. If yours is SS then it could come anytime I suppose.


----------



## dreamieaus

slvicky said:


> Congratz mate!!!! So the journey begins
> 
> Seems like they meet there estimated timing.. Good to hear that


Thanks! Hope you get to hear this happy news soon. BTW which state are you sponsored from? Keep a watch on that quota as well. I'm not sure if it is applicable to invited applicants or for the ones who are waiting for an invite.


----------



## slvicky

dreamieaus said:


> Thanks! Hope you get to hear this happy news soon. BTW which state are you sponsored from? Keep a watch on that quota as well. I'm not sure if it is applicable to invited applicants or for the ones who are waiting for an invite.


It's VIC. I think quota won't have an impact after we lodging the visa. 

Anyway, My wife is pregnant and I have to delay the medical submission until confinement.


----------



## Huy

slvicky said:


> Seems like it's taking nearly 2 months to assign a CO.
> 
> 
> Huy, can you update timeline on your signature, so that everyone can see your timing


Have a look my signature.


----------



## Huy

HoangKhanh said:


> Thanks Huy for your suggestion. Actually my visa will be expired in 06/15, I already got a very good job in Melbourne, I would not want to start all over again. I will give a go with PTE A on 25th of March . The reason why my pts is only 60 just because of my age... I will turn to 25 in november this year.


I knew that reason, because your occupation requires pro year to get full skill assessment. If u already have full skill one and age 25, your point will be 65, not 60 so i guess u must be under 25 right now. But take care about time, your visa will expire before Nov 2015 and waiting is not a good option.


----------



## AustraliaHunt

dreamieaus said:


> Finally the news I was waiting for. I got the grant today morning. It is such a relief. For those who have applied their visa for 489 it takes more or less 3 months for the grant to happen as happened in my case.
> 
> Thanks for all your help
> 
> lane:


Hey Man,

Congrats for your dream country.Good luck for your future.

I wanted to know one thing,are you aware of any employment check done in your company by them,via email,phone or physical visit?
Like if yes,what they inquired about? if no,still any information related to it if you know

Seniors-Please also advice.


----------



## slvicky

Hi All,

Need a help from you all. I received our PCC today. Do I have to submit the original PCC or the certified copy of PCC?


----------



## ccham

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need a help from you all. I received our PCC today. Do I have to submit the original PCC or the certified copy of PCC?


scan colored copy of original.


----------



## ccham

HI All,

what is the total amount for lodge 489FS for me and my wife. is it USD 4,860.00 or more ....?


----------



## slvicky

ccham said:


> scan colored copy of original.


Hey ccham,

So no need to certify it?

btw, how's your visa application going??


----------



## ccham

slvicky said:


> Hey ccham,
> 
> So no need to certify it?
> 
> btw, how's your visa application going??


hey I just collected all the documents. now need to certify all. I think my earlier post is wrong. every document should be certified copies.


----------



## ccham

HI all,

please clarify this to me. "be labelled with the applicant's name" mean just file naming or should out a applicant name across the photo.

Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
be labelled with the applicant's name.


----------



## srik2006

ccham said:


> HI all,
> 
> please clarify this to me. "be labelled with the applicant's name" mean just file naming or should out a applicant name across the photo.
> 
> Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
> be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
> be labelled with the applicant's name.


Hi Ccham,When did you lodge your visa,? Co appointed? Family or state?


----------



## Huy

slvicky said:


> Hey ccham,
> 
> So no need to certify it?
> 
> btw, how's your visa application going??


I scanned all original documents then uploaded them all. No need to certify because they don't need hard copies.


----------



## Huy

ccham said:


> HI all,
> 
> please clarify this to me. "be labelled with the applicant's name" mean just file naming or should out a applicant name across the photo.
> 
> Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
> be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
> be labelled with the applicant's name.


All information about passport photo size

https://www.passports.gov.au/web/requirements/photos.aspx


----------



## slvicky

Huy said:


> I scanned all original documents then uploaded them all. No need to certify because they don't need hard copies.


Is it? But as per skillselect, they need all documents certified as true copy of original plus if the original document is in different language that original document certified as well. It's surprising that your CO didn't come back to you with that


----------



## Huy

slvicky said:


> Is it? But as per skillselect, they need all documents certified as true copy of original plus if the original document is in different language that original document certified as well. It's surprising that your CO didn't come back to you with that


They said about the old process which is paper based, not online. U must translate all non-English documents into English by the authorised officers then scan them. For me, the reason is the f**king communist government makes everything complicated. They offer 2 types of PCC and I chose the type 1 instead of type 2 which is required by DIBP. CO requires me to supply type 2 PCC. My government always makes us confused by so many type of a document.


----------



## Ruben88

Hi All,

Whom we should address in our employment reference letter and PCC ? is this is sufficient?

Australian Government, Department of Immigration and Border Protection ?


----------



## dreamieaus

Ruben88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Whom we should address in our employment reference letter and PCC ? is this is sufficient?
> 
> Australian Government, Department of Immigration and Border Protection ?


You shouldn't address it to anyone. It should simply say "To Whomsover It May Concern".


----------



## Ruben88

slvicky said:


> Is it? But as per skillselect, they need all documents certified as true copy of original plus if the original document is in different language that original document certified as well. It's surprising that your CO didn't come back to you with that


It is advisable to certify all documents . We all want to eliminate the chance of being delayed  slvicky, i believe you can certified from JPs( Justice of Peace)


----------



## dreamieaus

Ruben88 said:


> It is advisable to certify all documents . We all want to eliminate the chance of being delayed  slvicky, i believe you can certified from JPs( Justice of Peace)


Just an information that I didn't certify any of my docs. Just colour scanned the original and uploaded it.


----------



## Huy

Ruben88 said:


> It is advisable to certify all documents . We all want to eliminate the chance of being delayed  slvicky, i believe you can certified from JPs( Justice of Peace)


only copies need to be certified, the original ones don't, just scan them all in colour. I read your signature. U have to wait for 2 months for C.O so don't waste your time, do lodge your visa then u have 2 months to prepare for PCC and medical examinations.


----------



## Ruben88

Hi dreamieaus & Huy,

Thanks ya, i misunderstood earlier.


----------



## gsena33

slvicky said:


> Is it? But as per skillselect, they need all documents certified as true copy of original plus if the original document is in different language that original document certified as well. It's surprising that your CO didn't come back to you with that


Hi slvicky,

I applied PCC ( Sri Lanka ) on 30/01/2015. So far no news from them. Rellay worried about the service there. How did u take for your one .

Can I expect direct grant if I upload it soon becasue I have uploaded all necessary documents except SL PCC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Huy

gsena33 said:


> Hi slvicky,
> 
> I applied PCC ( Sri Lanka ) on 30/01/2015. So far no news from them. Rellay worried about the service there. How did u take for your one .
> 
> Can I expect direct grant if I upload it soon becasue I have uploaded all necessary documents except SL PCC.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


your visa lodged on 24/02/2015 so u may wait for CO until 24/4/2015. It probably takes 2 months


----------



## gsena33

Huy said:


> your visa lodged on 24/02/2015 so u may wait for CO until 24/4/2015. It probably takes 2 months


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> Hi slvicky,
> 
> I applied PCC ( Sri Lanka ) on 30/01/2015. So far no news from them. Rellay worried about the service there. How did u take for your one .
> 
> Can I expect direct grant if I upload it soon becasue I have uploaded all necessary documents except SL PCC.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes PCC (Sri Lanka) will take time. normally 2-3 months, unless you don't buzz them regularly. But don't worry, you have time since it'll take around 2 months to assign a CO as Huy said. 

But do check with them regularly about the status of your PCC. Also, If you lived in several places in the country, it'll take some additional time too.


----------



## AustraliaHunt

Hi All,

I am a silent user of this forum,but would like to say thanks to all,who guided me and helped me with my questions.This forum is really great and helps a lot in gaining new information.I would like to share my greatest feeling that Today I have my* DIRECT Grant *for 489 RS,which is something very special for me.

Its a direct grant-No employment check no email from DIBP.Unexpected surprise for me today..I am flying like a bird at this moment

You can see below the timelines.

489 RS 263111: 60 points. EOI submitted: 10/11/2014. EOI invitation was received on 12/2/2015. Visa lodged on 17/2/2015. Medical-26/2/2015,PCC-30/2/2015-Direct Grant-25/3/2015.lane::second:


----------



## slvicky

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent user of this forum,but would like to say thanks to all,who guided me and helped me with my questions.This forum is really great and helps a lot in gaining new information.I would like to share my greatest feeling that Today I have my* DIRECT Grant *for 489 RS,which is something very special for me.
> 
> Its a direct grant-No employment check no email from DIBP.Unexpected surprise for me today..I am flying like a bird at this moment
> 
> You can see below the timelines.
> 
> 489 RS 263111: 60 points. EOI submitted: 10/11/2014. EOI invitation was received on 12/2/2015. Visa lodged on 17/2/2015. Medical-26/2/2015,PCC-30/2/2015-Direct Grant-25/3/2015.lane::second:


Wow... that's quick 

Congratz mate & good luck


----------



## AustraliaHunt

slvicky said:


> Wow... that's quick
> 
> Congratz mate & good luck



Thanks Buddy,

Ya thats real quick.May be I have uploaded each and every documents for them so that they can decide quickly.


----------



## Huy

AustraliaHunt said:


> Thanks Buddy,
> 
> Ya thats real quick.May be I have uploaded each and every documents for them so that they can decide quickly.


If i didn't need to resubmit the PCC, mine would take time like yours. Vietnamese government makes everything confused. They supply 2 types of PCC and I didn't know DIBP require PCC type 2. There is no information about this.


----------



## gsena33

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent user of this forum,but would like to say thanks to all,who guided me and helped me with my questions.This forum is really great and helps a lot in gaining new information.I would like to share my greatest feeling that Today I have my* DIRECT Grant *for 489 RS,which is something very special for me.
> 
> Its a direct grant-No employment check no email from DIBP.Unexpected surprise for me today..I am flying like a bird at this moment
> 
> You can see below the timelines.
> 
> 489 RS 263111: 60 points. EOI submitted: 10/11/2014. EOI invitation was received on 12/2/2015. Visa lodged on 17/2/2015. Medical-26/2/2015,PCC-30/2/2015-Direct Grant-25/3/2015.lane::second:


Congratulation...!!!


----------



## gsena33

slvicky said:


> Yes PCC (Sri Lanka) will take time. normally 2-3 months, unless you don't buzz them regularly. But don't worry, you have time since it'll take around 2 months to assign a CO as Huy said.
> 
> But do check with them regularly about the status of your PCC. Also, If you lived in several places in the country, it'll take some additional time too.


Thanks for the reply slvivky.
As you said I tired to contact them over the phone more than 50 times but no body is answering the line. Also I dropped several e-mails, result is same.Unfortunatrely,
I don't have any close contact with police . Then no way to track.
Will see next few weeks .


----------



## AustraliaHunt

Huy said:


> If i didn't need to resubmit the PCC, mine would take time like yours. Vietnamese government makes everything confused. They supply 2 types of PCC and I didn't know DIBP require PCC type 2. There is no information about this.


I understand friend.Better you upload both


----------



## AustraliaHunt

gsena33 said:


> Congratulation...!!!


Thanks Bro!!!!


----------



## gsena33

*Health Requirement*

Dear seniors,

My Immi Account says 
*
‘Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*’

However, still upload button for the health check is active.

This scenario is usual or still should do something on medical.

Thanks in advance

Gsena33


----------



## dreamieaus

gsena33 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> My Immi Account says
> *
> ‘Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*’
> 
> However, still upload button for the health check is active.
> 
> This scenario is usual or still should do something on medical.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Gsena33


This is normal. I was also worried that even after successfully completing the medicals the health requirement link showed as "required". But after a weeks time I got the grant. So don't worry. Hopefully you'll get the grant soon


----------



## dreamieaus

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent user of this forum,but would like to say thanks to all,who guided me and helped me with my questions.This forum is really great and helps a lot in gaining new information.I would like to share my greatest feeling that Today I have my* DIRECT Grant *for 489 RS,which is something very special for me.
> 
> Its a direct grant-No employment check no email from DIBP.Unexpected surprise for me today..I am flying like a bird at this moment
> 
> You can see below the timelines.
> 
> 489 RS 263111: 60 points. EOI submitted: 10/11/2014. EOI invitation was received on 12/2/2015. Visa lodged on 17/2/2015. Medical-26/2/2015,PCC-30/2/2015-Direct Grant-25/3/2015.lane::second:


Congrats Buddy!


----------



## gsena33

dreamieaus said:


> This is normal. I was also worried that even after successfully completing the medicals the health requirement link showed as "required". But after a weeks time I got the grant. So don't worry. Hopefully you'll get the grant soon


Dear Dreamisaus,

Many Thanks for reply.short & informative.


----------



## AustraliaHunt

dreamieaus said:


> Congrats Buddy!


Thanks Bro!


----------



## Huy

gsena33 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> My Immi Account says
> *
> ‘Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*’
> 
> However, still upload button for the health check is active.
> 
> This scenario is usual or still should do something on medical.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Gsena33


don't care it, the health check result was already uploaded to DIBP by doctors


----------



## gsena33

Huy said:


> don't care it, the health check result was already uploaded to DIBP by doctors


Hi Huy,

Many thanks for the info.
BTW should I upload form 80 now or wait for request by CO


----------



## Huy

gsena33 said:


> Huy said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't care it, the health check result was already uploaded to DIBP by doctors
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Huy,
> 
> Many thanks for the info.
> BTW should I upload form 80 now or wait for request by CO
Click to expand...

I didnt submit form 80 and CO doesn't require anything related to health check. I already asked the doctors. When i was doing health check, they were submiting the results directly to DIBP (I also saw the particular web of DIBP for doctors only in their computer)


----------



## HoangKhanh

Hi there, I receive an invitation yesterday for 489. However I would like tochange the sponsor from my uncle to my auntie. Is it possible to do so?


----------



## Huy

HoangKhanh said:


> Hi there, I receive an invitation yesterday for 489. However I would like tochange the sponsor from my uncle to my auntie. Is it possible to do so?


in my opinion, just submit all documents and make a note to tell them. How long does it take u to wait for invitation ?


----------



## HoangKhanh

Hi, Huy it took about 6 month for me.


----------



## gsena33

Huy said:


> I didnt submit form 80 and CO doesn't require anything related to health check. I already asked the doctors. When i was doing health check, they were submiting the results directly to DIBP (I also saw the particular web of DIBP for doctors only in their computer)


Dear Huy,

Thanks for info


----------



## deepthimudigonda

Hi friends

I finally got the golden email.  Got my invitation for 489 visa.


----------



## JLPP

congratulations. in which state r u going .? in grant letter is there any mention about first entry? what's your planning mean when and what should we planned?


----------



## phuongdat

Hi guys, Im very new in this forum.
I just got the invitation for my 489 visa yesterday and applied it today. 
Im on my way to the medical test while checking on this forum.
Any ideas how long does it take for your visa to be granted? From the day that you apply?
Thanks


----------



## oz dude

deepthimudigonda said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I finally got the golden email.  Got my invitation for 489 visa.


Congrats!!!! Deepthi did you apply for state sponsorship or relative sponsor? When did you apply and which state did u apply?


----------



## Huy

phuongdat said:


> Hi guys, Im very new in this forum.
> I just got the invitation for my 489 visa yesterday and applied it today.
> Im on my way to the medical test while checking on this forum.
> Any ideas how long does it take for your visa to be granted? From the day that you apply?
> Thanks


about 2 months bro. I'm Vietnamese too


----------



## Huy

oz dude said:


> Congrats!!!! Deepthi did you apply for state sponsorship or relative sponsor? When did you apply and which state did u apply?


have a look at his signature. NSW is the best option for SS now, only IELTS 6, qualification, full skill assessment, response in couple days.


----------



## gsena33

deepthimudigonda said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I finally got the golden email.  Got my invitation for 489 visa.


Congratulations...!!!


----------



## deepthimudigonda

phuongdat said:


> Hi guys, Im very new in this forum.
> I just got the invitation for my 489 visa yesterday and applied it today.
> Im on my way to the medical test while checking on this forum.
> Any ideas how long does it take for your visa to be granted? From the day that you apply?
> Thanks


It takes 3 to 6 weeks to get the visa grant once you submit your medicals and Police Clearance Certificates.


----------



## phuongdat

Thanks so much guys. This forum is very helpful 
I will keep updating my process. 
Thanks again


----------



## deepthimudigonda

oz dude said:


> Congrats!!!! Deepthi did you apply for state sponsorship or relative sponsor? When did you apply and which state did u apply?


I applied for State sponsorship. On March 12th 2015. NSW.  Have a look at my signature.


----------



## slvicky

deepthimudigonda said:


> I applied for State sponsorship. On March 12th 2015. NSW.  Have a look at my signature.


Congratz Deepthi.

btw, why did you applied from 489 SS when you have 7 each for IELTS. Can't you go for 189 or 190?


----------



## Huy

slvicky said:


> Congratz Deepthi.
> 
> btw, why did you applied from 489 SS when you have 7 each for IELTS. Can't you go for 189 or 190?


Maybe he's > 40 years old


----------



## slvicky

Hi All,

I have a small query. Even though I have lodged my visa, I won't be able to submit medical reports until mid or end of June 2015. Will this affect to my visa grant if all allocated visa invitation is used at that time? What if at that time quota is used. Will they hold processing my visa till next financial year?


----------



## Huy

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a small query. Even though I have lodged my visa, I won't be able to submit medical reports until mid or end of June 2015. Will this affect to my visa grant if all allocated visa invitation is used at that time? What if at that time quota is used. Will they hold processing my visa till next financial year?


In my opinion, i think if quota is used, u have to wait until 7/2015 regardless of submitting medical report so u should submit the remaining ones as soon as possible to get granted soon.

Read this CO letter from 190 applicants

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...otted-but-questions-statement-made-email.html


----------



## gsena33

*Medical*



slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a small query. Even though I have lodged my visa, I won't be able to submit medical reports until mid or end of June 2015. Will this affect to my visa grant if all allocated visa invitation is used at that time? What if at that time quota is used. Will they hold processing my visa till next financial year?


How do you know that you are unable to submit med: report.
Did medical institution inform you?
If not are you unable to get HAP ID through e-medical page.


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> How do you know that you are unable to submit med: report.
> Did medical institution inform you?
> If not are you unable to get HAP ID through e-medical page.


No, I already have HAP ID with me. But, my wife is pregnant & she won't be able to submit medical until delivery. Also, I'm planning to include baby to the same visa application which will result further delay


----------



## gsena33

slvicky said:


> No, I already have HAP ID with me. But, my wife is pregnant & she won't be able to submit medical until delivery. Also, I'm planning to include baby to the same visa application which will result further delay


It seems that you want to delay the process purposely.Then it will not be a problem for you.


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> It seems that you want to delay the process purposely.Then it will not be a problem for you.


Yes. But, anyway it's not worth taking a risk to do x-rays during pregnancy. So, I want to delay wife's medical test until delivery which allow me to include baby to same visa application


----------



## Ruben88

I have submitted my visa application yet bit confused again when reading the guidelines.

1) should we certify the assessment done by respective assessment body ?

"Provide a certified copy of your skills assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body.
Further information on obtaining a skills assessment is available."

2) Can i proceed with medical before i'm asked to do ?

Thanks.


----------



## gsena33

Ruben88 said:


> I have submitted my visa application yet bit confused again when reading the guidelines.
> 
> 1) should we certify the assessment done by respective assessment body ?
> 
> "Provide a certified copy of your skills assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body.
> Further information on obtaining a skills assessment is available."
> 
> 2) Can i proceed with medical before i'm asked to do ?
> 
> Thanks.


1) should we certify the assessment done by respective assessment body ? 

You can use either *certified copy* or *Color Scan copy* of original assessment

2) Can i proceed with medical before i'm asked to do ?

Yes. You can proceed with medical once you get the *HAP ID from e-medical.*
Further, apply for PCC also


----------



## accountant1996

*489*

How long would it take after submitting a EOI for a 489 family sponsored visa to WA to get an invitation to apply for the visa
Account
Score 60


----------



## slvicky

accountant1996 said:


> How long would it take after submitting a EOI for a 489 family sponsored visa to WA to get an invitation to apply for the visa
> Account
> Score 60


Occupations Accounting and software engineer both have high demand. So, they have introduced pro-rata basis invitations. I'm afraid 489 FS applicant will have hard time getting invitations for above 2 occupations. You may have to wait bit longer


----------



## accountant1996

slvicky said:


> Occupations Accounting and software engineer both have high demand. So, they have introduced pro-rata basis invitations. I'm afraid 489 FS applicant will have hard time getting invitations for above 2 occupations. You may have to wait bit longer


Is the length of time greater than 1 year for 489 FS in WA? Immigration attorney will only say I have a chance but after reading this I get the feeling the wait is over 1 year


----------



## slvicky

accountant1996 said:


> Is the length of time greater than 1 year for 489 FS in WA? Immigration attorney will only say I have a chance but after reading this I get the feeling the wait is over 1 year


As per my understanding getting 489 FS invitation for occupation with pro-rata basis invitations is very hard. As you can see, I have waited almost 2 years for the invitation. unless they introduce any changes to high demand occupations, I'm afraid you have to wait bit longer


----------



## Nemesis9413

I am feeling quite lucky that I was invited in 2 weeks (1 round) under 489 RS 261313 Software Engineer with 65 points~~

EOI submitted 27/02/15
Invitation received 13/03/15
Application submitted 15/03/15 (PCC completed in advance) 
Medical + Bridging Visa granted 17/03/15

Now just finger cross and tracking the progress via ImmiAccount everyday


----------



## slvicky

Nemesis9413 said:


> I am feeling quite lucky that I was invited in 2 weeks (1 round) under 489 RS 261313 Software Engineer with 65 points~~
> 
> EOI submitted 27/02/15
> Invitation received 13/03/15
> Application submitted 15/03/15 (PCC completed in advance)
> Medical + Bridging Visa granted 17/03/15
> 
> Now just finger cross and tracking the progress via ImmiAccount everyday


Wow.. that was quick. It's because you had 65 I think. Congratz mate


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> I am feeling quite lucky that I was invited in 2 weeks (1 round) under 489 RS 261313 Software Engineer with 65 points~~
> 
> EOI submitted 27/02/15
> Invitation received 13/03/15
> Application submitted 15/03/15 (PCC completed in advance)
> Medical + Bridging Visa granted 17/03/15
> 
> Now just finger cross and tracking the progress via ImmiAccount everyday




Congratulations mate...


----------



## gsena33

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent user of this forum,but would like to say thanks to all,who guided me and helped me with my questions.This forum is really great and helps a lot in gaining new information.I would like to share my greatest feeling that Today I have my* DIRECT Grant *for 489 RS,which is something very special for me.
> 
> Its a direct grant-No employment check no email from DIBP.Unexpected surprise for me today..I am flying like a bird at this moment
> 
> You can see below the timelines.
> 
> 489 RS 263111: 60 points. EOI submitted: 10/11/2014. EOI invitation was received on 12/2/2015. Visa lodged on 17/2/2015. Medical-26/2/2015,PCC-30/2/2015-Direct Grant-25/3/2015.lane::second:


Hi there,

IOM Australia Site

Above link might be usefull to you when book the tickets to request additional baggage with discounted prices.


----------



## Nemesis9413

Thanks all & good luck to us!!!
CO allocation could possibly takes longer then usual as I have read the following update:

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> Thanks all & good luck to us!!!
> CO allocation could possibly takes longer then usual as I have read the following update:
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


Ohhh Dear,

This will be tested our patient :-(


----------



## Huy

gsena33 said:


> Ohhh Dear,
> 
> This will be tested our patient :-(


Don't worry, it's about 2 months or less. It took me from 7/2/2015 to 19/3/2015


----------



## Nemesis9413

Huy said:


> Don't worry, it's about 2 months or less. It took me from 7/2/2015 to 19/3/2015


That's awesome! I guess its because you are on 190 which is in Group 1 as I am in Group 4 so possibly my application will not be processed until next financial year:frusty:


----------



## Nemesis9413

Huy said:


> I'm on 489 bro, maybe the occupation ceiling affects yours


Sorry what I meant was you are currently under state sponsored 489 which takes precedence over family sponsored category, where it could possibly be the case that CO allocation can be arranged quicker than we do:juggle:


----------



## gsena33

navbhatti907 said:


> Dntwry u will get co allocation soon..may b in the end of april..currently the approx time of co allocation is about 3 to 7 weeks.


Hi Navbhatti,

Thanks for the courageous reply.


----------



## srik2006

Nemesis9413 said:


> FYI
> http://www.mia.org.au/newsletters/id/921/idString/xggbdd7109


I lodged on 21st Feb, but DIAC requested for medicals on 30march, and has given me 28days time to submit. I gave medicals on 31st of march.


----------



## gsena33

srik2006 said:


> I lodged on 21st Feb, but DIAC requested for medicals on 30march, and has given me 28days time to submit. I gave medicals on 31st of march.



Hi,
That means your grant is so close now.


----------



## dreamieaus

srik2006 said:


> I lodged on 21st Feb, but DIAC requested for medicals on 30march, and has given me 28days time to submit. I gave medicals on 31st of march.


You'll hear the good news soon. Good Luck!


----------



## Nemesis9413

srik2006 said:


> I lodged on 21st Feb, but DIAC requested for medicals on 30march, and has given me 28days time to submit. I gave medicals on 31st of march.


Not trying to be offensive or discourage to anyone here, the processing time would also determined by your residency of your original country (passport - low or high risk).
Since your invitation took almost a year to happen then it seems like there might be a chance that your visa would be granted before financial year ends.

Keep us updated bro & good luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## slvicky

Nemesis9413 said:


> Not trying to be offensive or discourage to anyone here, the processing time would also determined by your residency of your original country (passport - low or high risk).
> Since your invitation took almost a year to happen then it seems like there might be a chance that your visa would be granted before financial year ends.
> 
> Keep us updated bro & good luck:fingerscrossed:


If we submitted all documents required by now, there is a good chance of getting the grant before the financial year end because still 500 invitations available right.


----------



## Nemesis9413

slvicky said:


> If we submitted all documents required by now, there is a good chance of getting the grant before the financial year end because still 500 invitations available right.


True and positive, and I'm hoping my FS 489 can be granted before mid May as I'd like to travel overseas lane:


----------



## hcelgoog

Hi guys 
New to the thread ...
I would like to ask about subclass 489 validity in Australia, I know it last for four years, but since when? Is it start from the day of grant or landing day. Also, if I left oz within the four years period to my home country did DIBP exclude this period?


----------



## slvicky

hcelgoog said:


> Hi guys
> New to the thread ...
> I would like to ask about subclass 489 validity in Australia, I know it last for four years, but since when? Is it start from the day of grant or landing day. Also, if I left oz within the four years period to my home country did DIBP exclude this period?


It's 4 years from granting date. 

No exclusion


----------



## gsena33

*IELTS for 887*



slvicky said:


> It's 4 years from granting date.
> 
> No exclusion



Hi Slvicky,

Once we complete the criteria (2 yrs Living + 1 Yr Working in Regional area),Is it required to submit language ability ( IELTS ) again when we are applying Visa 887


----------



## Huy

gsena33 said:


> Hi Slvicky,
> 
> Once we complete the criteria (2 yrs Living + 1 Yr Working in Regional area),Is it required to submit language ability ( IELTS ) again when we are applying Visa 887


do research before asking something bro

Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887)

No IELTS at the moment.


----------



## dreamieaus

Nemesis9413 said:


> Not trying to be offensive or discourage to anyone here, the processing time would also determined by your residency of your original country (passport - low or high risk).
> Since your invitation took almost a year to happen then it seems like there might be a chance that your visa would be granted before financial year ends.
> 
> Keep us updated bro & good luck:fingerscrossed:


Nemesis9413 I applied from a high risk country(India) and got the invite after a year but the grant came within the defined time itself that's within 3 months. I guess if your documents are all proper and uploaded on time they grant you within the given duration.

Let's keep the hopes up.


----------



## gsena33

Huy said:


> do research before asking something bro
> 
> Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887)
> 
> No IELTS at the moment.


Hi Huy,

Thanks for the reply.
I had gone through your link before but I saw somewhere about IELTS & health requrement.
That is why I posted it.


----------



## Huy

gsena33 said:


> Hi Huy,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I had gone through your link before but I saw somewhere about IELTS & health requrement.
> That is why I posted it.


only trust information in DIBP website bro, don't trust other sources. :juggle:


----------



## hcelgoog

slvicky said:


> It's 4 years from granting date.
> 
> No exclusion


It is a hard visa option to fulfill PR conditions as I have to decrease at least one year before first land or settle in OZ, leaving just 3years to comply PR requirements !


----------



## Huy

hcelgoog said:


> It is a hard visa option to fulfill PR conditions as I have to decrease at least one year before first land or settle in OZ, leaving just 3years to comply PR requirements !


If it takes too much time, why don't you open a small business like a website to export goods to your countries? I mean a tiny business to demonstrate that you work full time for yourself. At the end of the year, you just declare that your business get loss, no interest.


----------



## slvicky

Huy said:


> If it takes too much time, why don't you open a small business like a website to export goods to your countries? I mean a tiny business to demonstrate that you work full time for yourself. At the end of the year, you just declare that your business get loss, no interest.


Huy, I have seen this post several times now. Is it really possible to prove that we have started our own business & worked full time. Actually is this really a viable option?

Also, to apply for Permanent residency, do we have to do full time job at least one year within first 2 years or during the 489 visa period?


----------



## Huy

slvicky said:


> Huy, I have seen this post several times now. Is it really possible to prove that we have started our own business & worked full time. Actually is this really a viable option?
> 
> Also, to apply for Permanent residency, do we have to do full time job at least one year within first 2 years or during the 489 visa period?


Hi slvicky,

You might be able to get this visa (887) if you:

* are in Australia
* hold a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
* lived in a* regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan area* for* at least two years* if you were *nominated by a state or territory government*
* lived in a* designated area* of Australia for *at least two years* if you were* sponsored by an eligible relative*
* worked full time (usually at least 35 hours a week) in a specified regional area for at least a year while you held your eligible visa

You can meet the* work requirement* if you *worked of at least 35 hours a week in one full-time job* or in *two or more part-time jobs*. You can include any paid employment or *self-employment*, and you will need to be able to provide evidence of your employment claims.

Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887)


----------



## slvicky

Huy said:


> Hi slvicky,
> 
> You might be able to get this visa (887) if you:
> 
> * are in Australia
> * hold a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
> * lived in a* regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan area* for at least* two years* if you were *nominated by a state or territory government*
> * lived in a* designated area* of Australia for *at least two years* if you were* sponsored by an eligible relative*
> * worked full time (usually at least 35 hours a week) in a specified regional area for at least a year while you held your eligible visa
> 
> You can meet the* work requirement* if you *worked of at least 35 hours a week in one full-time job* or in *two or more part-time jobs*. You can include any paid employment or *self-employment*, and you will need to be able to provide evidence of your employment claims.
> 
> Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887)


Great..

So, we can go for self employed option as you suggested if no full time or part time work found . But I hope anyone of 489 visa holders won't come to that :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nemesis9413

slvicky said:


> Great..
> 
> So, we can go for self employed option as you suggested if no full time or part time work found . But I hope anyone of 489 visa holders won't come to that :fingerscrossed:


Is it really that hard to find jobs out there at the moment? Starting a business is easier said than done especially you only need to proof that 1 year of full-time or equivalent employment in regional/designated area, so why get stranded with even more stress?

Unless you are intend to build your own business to earn a living down the track otherwise wouldn't it be better to get a job possibly in places like supermarket/department store/mobile dealership so that gives you peace of mind for the time being?


----------



## slvicky

Nemesis9413 said:


> Is it really that hard to find jobs out there at the moment? Starting a business is easier said than done especially you only need to proof that 1 year of full-time or equivalent employment in regional/designated area, so why get stranded with even more stress?
> 
> Unless you are intend to build your own business to earn a living down the track otherwise wouldn't it be better to get a job possibly in places like supermarket/department store/mobile dealership so that gives you peace of mind for the time being?


Yep. I don't think it takes 3 years to find a full time job. That's why I mentioned no one will come to that situation


----------



## Huy

slvicky said:


> Yep. I don't think it takes 3 years to find a full time job. That's why I mentioned no one will come to that situation


You can work for 2 or 3 part time jobs, just make sure to meet to requirement of 35 hrs per week.


----------



## rali

Alhamdulillah, I received my grant notice yesterday. See my signature.

My 2 kids and my self got the visa but not my wife. On March 23rd I received a letter from CO as below

"*Please be advised that we cannot add your wife as a Migrating Dependant as requested on the Form 1436 as there is no legislation in place that allows us to do so. She may be able to apply for a subsequent entrant 489 if you are granted your 489 visa.


Please also be advised that we can add your children to this application if you wish for us to process the Form 1436 for them and charge the additional applicant charges. This would mean that your wife would be the only person who would not receive a decision on this application. She would also be required to consent to the grant of the 489 visa to the children.


Please advise if you wish to include the children as migrating dependants and we will process the payments for them. Alternatively if you do not wish to include them in this application you may be able to include them in the application for a subsequent entrant 489 visa if you are granted your 489 visa.*"

I sent reply to CO to add my children in my application, but in 2 days, they charged my card including my wife and got receipt for her too. I was happy and thought that she will receive the grant notice too. Now her visa is in question mark. I am going to send email to immigration regarding the fee they charged for my wife. The fee they charged for my wife was $1760/-.
If I apply visa for her on Subsequent entrant, the fee will be $3520/-.

Does any one have faced this same problem? If so please share your experience in this.


----------



## Huy

rali said:


> Alhamdulillah, I received my grant notice yesterday. See my signature.
> 
> My 2 kids and my self got the visa but not my wife. On March 23rd I received a letter from CO as below
> 
> "*Please be advised that we cannot add your wife as a Migrating Dependant as requested on the Form 1436 as there is no legislation in place that allows us to do so. She may be able to apply for a subsequent entrant 489 if you are granted your 489 visa.
> 
> 
> Please also be advised that we can add your children to this application if you wish for us to process the Form 1436 for them and charge the additional applicant charges. This would mean that your wife would be the only person who would not receive a decision on this application. She would also be required to consent to the grant of the 489 visa to the children.
> 
> 
> Please advise if you wish to include the children as migrating dependants and we will process the payments for them. Alternatively if you do not wish to include them in this application you may be able to include them in the application for a subsequent entrant 489 visa if you are granted your 489 visa.*"
> 
> I sent reply to CO to add my children in my application, but in 2 days, they charged my card including my wife and got receipt for her too. I was happy and thought that she will receive the grant notice too. Now her visa is in question mark. I am going to send email to immigration regarding the fee they charged for my wife. The fee they charged for my wife was $1760/-.
> If I apply visa for her on Subsequent entrant, the fee will be $3520/-.
> 
> Does any one have faced this same problem? If so please share your experience in this.


Congratulation !!!!!
she will be granted soon. As your dependent, her fee is 1760, not $3520. $3520 is only for main appliant

Fees and charges for visas


----------



## oz dude

Dear Huy,
Applied 489 state sonsored WA with 60pts on mid jan. Any guess when will I get invite?


----------



## Huy

oz dude said:


> Dear Huy,
> Applied 489 state sonsored WA with 60pts on mid jan. Any guess when will I get invite?


you will get invitation after receiving result of state sponsorship. Have you applied state application ?


----------



## goodboy85

gsena33 said:


> Congratulations mate...


Hi Gsena33,

May I know, how you managed to get Singapore PCC without letter from Immigration department?

Regards,
goodboy85


----------



## gsena33

goodboy85 said:


> Hi Gsena33,
> 
> May I know, how you managed to get Singapore PCC without letter from Immigration department?
> 
> Regards,
> goodboy85


Hi there,

Just show them Visa Application. It is enogh. Please remember to bring all other necessary documents as per below link.

http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm

Hope you clarify.


----------



## goodboy85

Thanks a lot


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just show them Visa Application. It is enogh. Please remember to bring all other necessary documents as per below link.
> 
> http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm
> 
> Hope you clarify.


gsena33, 

Seems like you'll receive direct grant


----------



## gsena33

slvicky said:


> gsena33,
> 
> Seems like you'll receive direct grant


Ha ha, Let's see. My stars are not running well these days..


----------



## rali

Huy said:


> Congratulation !!!!!
> she will be granted soon. As your dependent, her fee is 1760, not $3520. $3520 is only for main appliant
> 
> Fees and charges for visas


Thank you for your reply.

Can you tell me, whether I can apply visa for my wife immediately as I hold 489 visa or I must enter Australia and then can apply for her?


----------



## gsena33

slvicky said:


> gsena33,
> 
> Seems like you'll receive direct grant



Dear seniors,

Today I have noticed on my immi account, format of names of applicants (Me, wife & daughter) has been changed. 

Now *family name in Upper Case & rest in Lower Case*. Since applied date to yesterday all those names were in Upper case.

Is this an indication that someone (CO) is working on my application. Has anybody experienced this scenario before?


----------



## navbhatti907

Hello...aný body can tell me that how i can check my application status..as my consultant no agree to share ID and password..is it possible to check status with the help of TRN..or any other method??


----------



## Nemesis9413

navbhatti907 said:


> Hello...aný body can tell me that how i can check my application status..as my consultant no agree to share ID and password..is it possible to check status with the help of TRN..or any other method??


Register your info here:
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/register

Once completed then just put in your name, passport no#, DOB & TRN to track your visa application progress.


----------



## Nemesis9413

rali said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Can you tell me, whether I can apply visa for my wife immediately as I hold 489 visa or I must enter Australia and then can apply for her?


First, you must enter Australia once your 489 takes effect, then you would need to apply for 489 Subsequent Family Entrant to add your wife in while you are onshore. DIBP website has shown that the processing time for this type of application takes 6 months to complete. Basically you are adding your wife in as a co-applicant of your 489 visa.


----------



## navbhatti907

Nemesis9413 said:


> navbhatti907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello...aný body can tell me that how i can check my application status..as my consultant no agree to share ID and password..is it possible to check status with the help of TRN..or any other method??
> 
> 
> 
> Register your info here:
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/register
> 
> Once completed then just put in your name, passport no#, DOB & TRN to track your visa application progress.
Click to expand...

Thank bro


----------



## Nemesis9413

gsena33 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Today I have noticed on my immi account, format of names of applicants (Me, wife & daughter) has been changed.
> 
> Now *family name in Upper Case & rest in Lower Case*. Since applied date to yesterday all those names were in Upper case.
> 
> Is this an indication that someone (CO) is working on my application. Has anybody experienced this scenario before?


Sounds like this might just be a minor change on the scripting... 
But do keep us update once you have got some response:eyebrows:


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> Sounds like this might just be a minor change on the scripting...
> But do keep us update once you have got some response:eyebrows:


Don't worry, I will keep you guys updated.

Are you able to share with me the interface same as my one as I described in previoius post.

Another minor change spotted : 

*Processing-Please wait for the department to contact you* ------->> *Processing*

Is it sililar with you all.

Please reply. I am impatient now.


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> Don't worry, I will keep you guys updated.
> 
> Are you able to share with me the interface same as my one as I described in previoius post.
> 
> Another minor change spotted :
> 
> *Processing-Please wait for the department to contact you* ------->> *Processing*
> 
> Is it sililar with you all.
> 
> Please reply. I am impatient now.


Patience buddy patience. You'll get the grant soon


----------



## slvicky

Today I had a chat with my agent & I got confused with what my agent said. Since my wife is pregnant and she can't do the x-rays before delivery. I was planning to do wife's medical after delivery. Another reason for that is, I wanted to add baby to same application so that I'll be quick getting visa for all three. 

But, my agent said, there won't be any difference between adding a new member during the visa process and after visa is received? that means it takes 6 months for both options. Is it true? 

I was under impression that, if I add a new dependent member during visa stage, It won't take any additional time for visa grant if I submit all documents. 

Guyz please advise


----------



## Nemesis9413

slvicky said:


> Today I had a chat with my agent & I got confused with what my agent said. Since my wife is pregnant and she can't do the x-rays before delivery. I was planning to do wife's medical after delivery. Another reason for that is, I wanted to add baby to same application so that I'll be quick getting visa for all three.
> 
> But, my agent said, there won't be any difference between adding a new member during the visa process and after visa is received? that means it takes 6 months for both options. Is it true?
> 
> I was under impression that, if I add a new dependent member during visa stage, It won't take any additional time for visa grant if I submit all documents.
> 
> Guyz please advise


It depends on when your 489 is granted and the baby is born.
Since your wife can't do screening at the moment so that's probably why your agent would said there will be no difference in your situation.

I guess the best time to make your decision is when CO contacts you.


----------



## Nemesis9413

gsena33 said:


> Don't worry, I will keep you guys updated.
> 
> Are you able to share with me the interface same as my one as I described in previoius post.
> 
> Another minor change spotted :
> 
> *Processing-Please wait for the department to contact you* ------->> *Processing*
> 
> Is it sililar with you all.
> 
> Please reply. I am impatient now.


Same here, mine is also showing as:
*Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you*

There shouldn't be any differences with anyone else, just be patient and ensure you have submitted sufficient amount of document to support your application.


----------



## slvicky

Nemesis9413 said:


> It depends on when your 489 is granted and the baby is born.
> Since your wife can't do screening at the moment so that's probably why your agent would said there will be no difference in your situation.
> 
> I guess the best time to make your decision is when CO contacts you.


Thanks Nemesis9413.

Can you clarify this for me.

If I waited to do wife's medical test until delivery (i.e 1st week of June), I won't be granted the visa but CO will be assigned by that time. So, when submitting medical report of my wife, Along with that I can submit documents to include my child as well. So, Visa will be granted maximum by July/August for three of us.

But if I do medicals by now & submit.I'll get the grant for me & my wife by end of May, but not the baby. So, after that I submit application for baby it'll take 6 months to get the visa. So, it'll be end of this year.

Am I missing something here???


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> Same here, mine is also showing as:
> *Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you*
> 
> There shouldn't be any differences with anyone else, just be patient and ensure you have submitted sufficient amount of document to support your application.



Hi,

I meant in my account *Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you* has been changed to just *'Processing' *


----------



## funny_moon

gsena33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I meant in my account *Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you* has been changed to just *'Processing' *


Check your email regularly. Today I received an email from CO asking for PCC. After that, I found my status has changed to "Proccessing"


----------



## gsena33

Yes. I am doing


----------



## Nemesis9413

funny_moon said:


> Check your email regularly. Today I received an email from CO asking for PCC. After that, I found my status has changed to "Proccessing"


Would you mind to share your visa timeline with us? And your type of visa application thanks.


----------



## Nemesis9413

slvicky said:


> Thanks Nemesis9413.
> 
> Can you clarify this for me.
> 
> If I waited to do wife's medical test until delivery (i.e 1st week of June), I won't be granted the visa but CO will be assigned by that time. So, when submitting medical report of my wife, Along with that I can submit documents to include my child as well. So, Visa will be granted maximum by July/August for three of us.
> 
> But if I do medicals by now & submit.I'll get the grant for me & my wife by end of May, but not the baby. So, after that I submit application for baby it'll take 6 months to get the visa. So, it'll be end of this year.
> 
> Am I missing something here???


As far as I know, DIBP will not grant the visa until medical is done for main applicant & dependents, and you mentioned earlier that your wife can't do screening before giving birth, so how the visa could be granted?


----------



## Saloni bahri

Hello everyone 
I am new to this forum
And i have a query i lodge eoi today in 263111 with 60 points can anyone guide when i can get invitation


----------



## Saloni bahri

I lodged eoi for 489 family sponsor today in 263111 with 60 points when i can get invute


----------



## Nemesis9413

Saloni bahri said:


> I lodged eoi for 489 family sponsor today in 263111 with 60 points when i can get invute


It looks pretty keen that you will be invited in around 2~3 rounds as DIBP is currently sending out invitations for EOI applicants with 60 points with visa date of effect from 17/11/ 2014.

Also Saloni, would you mind to share your visa application timeline here with us as well? :rockon:


----------



## navbhatti907

Nemesis9413 said:


> navbhatti907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello...aný body can tell me that how i can check my application status..as my consultant no agree to share ID and password..is it possible to check status with the help of TRN..or any other method??
> 
> 
> 
> Register your info here:
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/register
> 
> Once completed then just put in your name, passport no#, DOB & TRN to track your visa application progress.
Click to expand...


Dear nemesis9413....i hv created account in immi.au as u guided..but i m unable to trace my file with TRN num...should i import it???


----------



## Nemesis9413

navbhatti907 said:


> Dear nemesis9413....i hv created account in immi.au as u guided..but i m unable to trace my file with TRN num...should i import it???


Yes you will have to import it then just follow on with it.


----------



## slvicky

Today I got to know that CO is already assigned for my application. Surprisingly, CO assigned in less that one month. Now, only medical reports are pending


----------



## Nemesis9413

slvicky said:


> Today I got to know that CO is already assigned for my application. Surprisingly, CO assigned in less that one month. Now, only medical reports are pending


Wow congrats mate!!! That means your visa will be granted soon:bounce:


----------



## slvicky

Nemesis9413 said:


> Wow congrats mate!!! That means your visa will be granted soon:bounce:


Nope. I won't be able to submit medical of my wife until June, since she is pregnant


----------



## gsena33

slvicky said:


> Today I got to know that CO is already assigned for my application. Surprisingly, CO assigned in less that one month. Now, only medical reports are pending


Hi Bro,

Nice to hear that sound.
Good luck for the next step.


----------



## funny_moon

Nemesis9413 said:


> Would you mind to share your visa timeline with us? And your type of visa application thanks.


My timeline:
489 RELATIVE SPONSOR| OCCUPATION 261313| EOI SUBMITTED: 26 Dec 2014 | INVITATION: 13 Feb 2015 | Visa Lodged: 2 Mar 2015 |CO: 10 Apr 2015


----------



## Nemesis9413

funny_moon said:


> My timeline:
> 489 RELATIVE SPONSOR| OCCUPATION 261313| EOI SUBMITTED: 26 Dec 2014 | INVITATION: 13 Feb 2015 | Visa Lodged: 2 Mar 2015 |CO: 10 Apr 2015


That's perfect!! Was that an onshore or offshore application? Just wish to do a comparison with other folks here :rockon:


----------



## funny_moon

Nemesis9413 said:


> That's perfect!! Was that an onshore or offshore application? Just wish to do a comparison with other folks here :rockon:


Offshore with 65 points bro


----------



## srik2006

Nemesis9413 said:


> That's perfect!! Was that an onshore or offshore application? Just wish to do a comparison with other folks here :rockon:


Health link in my visa status page says, health has been finalized to this person, offshore, 60 points


----------



## farhanvayani

Hi everyone 

I was unlucky to get nsw state sponsorship 190 in Oct 2014 intake and still waiting for it. However, I have applied regional 489 visa for Orana region on first week of March 2015 and received acceptance and invitation in three weeks for external auditor. 

I have 60 days to apply visa and I am keeping my finger crossed for 190 till May 2015. 

Is there anyone who opted for Orana region?

Thanks 
Farhan


----------



## binu26

Hi Guys,

I have just recieved invitation for 489 FS ( ACCOUNTANT GENERAL). I wanted to know if I can apply and then upload my PCC later. How long does it take to allocate CO.

Also my sister is sponsoring me, but in her passport she has father's name as surname and I have family name. Does anyone have an idea what I could do in this situation.

I would really appreciate a reply.

IELTS[/B]-9,9,8.5,7.5 -20/2/15, toefl-24,26,28,29-18/3/15, Accountant Gen CPA +ve 19/03/15, PTE-A 90,90,88,78 -3/4/15, 489FS EOI-9/4/15, invitation-10/4/15[/COLOR]


----------



## funny_moon

binu26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just recieved invitation for 489 FS ( ACCOUNTANT GENERAL). I wanted to know if I can apply and then upload my PCC later. How long does it take to allocate CO.
> 
> Also my sister is sponsoring me, but in her passport she has father's name as surname and I have family name. Does anyone have an idea what I could do in this situation.
> 
> I would really appreciate a reply.
> 
> IELTS[/B]-9,9,8.5,7.5 -20/2/15, toefl-24,26,28,29-18/3/15, Accountant Gen CPA +ve 19/03/15, PTE-A 90,90,88,78 -3/4/15, 489FS EOI-9/4/15, invitation-10/4/15[/COLOR]


- It often takes about 2 months to allocate CO since payment date
- After having a CO, he will request PCC and medical test so no need to do now 
- You can provide birth certificate of you and your sister as an evidence


----------



## binu26

funny_moon said:


> - It often takes about 2 months to allocate CO since payment date
> - After having a CO, he will request PCC and medical test so no need to do now
> - You can provide birth certificate of you and your sister as an evidence


Hi funny moon
Thanks for the reply. The thing is our mothers name is different on our certificates. Her's is Lilama and mine is Aleyamma. But on our passports it is Aleyamma. Can i submit some kind of affidavit.

Thanks


----------



## gsena33

srik2006 said:


> Health link in my visa status page says, health has been finalized to this person, offshore, 60 points


That means your medical report has been uploaded. So no need to worry about that.


----------



## binu26

JLPP said:


> I am planning to put up the file for 489 family sponsored visa. Do we need to show or present any documents for supporting fund or balance amount in bank and property valuation? I have my brother sponsor me.


Hi,
Have u applied for the visa. I too have recieved invite for FS in Victoria.


----------



## srik2006

gsena33 said:


> That means your medical report has been uploaded. So no need to worry about that.


When I can expect my grant?, the CO had given 28days to give medicals, PCC and other few documents on 30th march, I have sent all docs and PCC to CO and I gave medicals on 31st march.


----------



## Nemesis9413

srik2006 said:


> When I can expect my grant?, the CO had given 28days to give medicals, PCC and other few documents on 30th march, I have sent all docs and PCC to CO and I gave medicals on 31st march.


When was your CO assigned? 
Once you have submitted all relevant document and if everything is fine then your visa should be grant within a month.

Have a read on this too as we might be affected:
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## srik2006

Nemesis9413 said:


> When was your CO assigned?
> Once you have submitted all relevant document and if everything is fine then your visa should be grant within a month.
> 
> Have a read on this too as we might be affected:
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


I don't know when my CO was appointed, but CO requested for medicals, PCC on 30th march, Allocation date for is 489 Skilled – Regional. 28 January 2015. 13 January 2015, how can we know the processing time?


----------



## Nemesis9413

srik2006 said:


> I don't know when my CO was appointed, but CO requested for medicals, PCC on 30th march, Allocation date for is 489 Skilled – Regional. 28 January 2015. 13 January 2015, how can we know the processing time?


Standard processing time for skilled migration application can be found here:
Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


----------



## srik2006

Nemesis9413 said:


> Standard processing time for skilled migration application can be found here:
> Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


3 months for 489 family sponsored,


----------



## slvicky

srik2006 said:


> 3 months for 489 family sponsored,


If you can submit all required document upfront, there is better chance of getting direct grant in less than 3 months


----------



## farhanvayani

What about 489 regional state sponsorship visa takes?


----------



## slvicky

farhanvayani said:


> What about 489 regional state sponsorship visa takes?


It's also 3 months. Check this Processing Times


----------



## Nemesis9413

Just out of curiosity, how could ppl get banned in this forum? Would that be possibly due to misused of language?


----------



## slvicky

Nemesis9413 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how could ppl get banned in this forum? Would that be possibly due to misused of language?


I think anyone who violate following rules will be banned eventually 

Forum Rules


----------



## Nemesis9413

slvicky said:


> If you can submit all required document upfront, there is better chance of getting direct grant in less than 3 months


I've got a strong feeling that I should hear something by this week :eyebrows:
Will keep your guys updated :wave:


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> I've got a strong feeling that I should hear something by this week :eyebrows:
> Will keep your guys updated :wave:


Hi all,

Has anybody been contacted by *CO* or *received grant* today ( 13/04/2015)


----------



## fernando123

*489 question*

I Have already lodge my visa application under 489fs category. As a sri lankan we are eligible to take our EPF money once we have a PR visa. Just want to know will they refund my EPF money if i get this 489 visa to ausi? Any Srilankan had experience about this question?


----------



## slvicky

fernando123 said:


> I Have already lodge my visa application under 489fs category. As a sri lankan we are eligible to take our EPF money once we have a PR visa. Just want to know will they refund my EPF money if i get this 489 visa to ausi? Any Srilankan had experience about this question?


Hi, what is you timeline? from which occupation you applied.

to answer your query, for visa 189 & 190, we can get our EPF money. since visa 489 is a provisional visa I'm not sure about the exact rule. If you are currently in Sri Lanka you can call 1919 (government information service) from any phone/mobile free of charge. They will provide all the details you need


----------



## fernando123

slvicky said:


> Hi, what is you timeline? from which occupation you applied.
> 
> to answer your query, for visa 189 & 190, we can get our EPF money. since visa 489 is a provisional visa I'm not sure about the exact rule. If you are currently in Sri Lanka you can call 1919 (government information service) from any phone/mobile free of charge. They will provide all the details you need


Hi Slvicky

Thanks for the information i have applied 263111 on March 25th still not assign the case officer. I will contact this number and update the forum.


----------



## slvicky

fernando123 said:


> Hi Slvicky
> 
> Thanks for the information i have applied 263111 on March 25th still not assign the case officer. I will contact this number and update the forum.


Yes, please do update. I'm also curious. Since I'm out of country no way to get details 

Normally it takes 60 days to assign a CO. If you can upload all required documents, u'll get direct grant in less than 3 months.


----------



## slvicky

Hi All,

I have a small doubt. I'm doing my medical test on 18th April. They asked me to bring form 26 & form 160. Both those forms have a following question,

Have you lodged a visa application?

Yes ==> At which Office?

What is this office means? please help me out here


----------



## Nemesis9413

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a small doubt. I'm doing my medical test on 18th April. They asked me to bring form 26 & form 160. Both those forms have a following question,
> 
> Have you lodged a visa application?
> 
> Yes ==> At which Office?
> 
> What is this office means? please help me out here


I'm not 100% sure on that as my agent completed those paperwork on behalf of me. However my application was lodged onshore under WA 489 so I would believe that part should be filled with DIBP office in WA. In your case wouldn't it be DIBP office in VIC?


----------



## slvicky

Nemesis9413 said:


> I'm not 100% sure on that as my agent completed those paperwork on behalf of me. However my application was lodged onshore under WA 489 so I would believe that part should be filled with DIBP office in WA. In your case wouldn't it be DIBP office in VIC?


Thank Nemesis9413, Thinking of keeping it blank and ask from them.


----------



## fernando123

slvicky said:


> Yes, please do update. I'm also curious. Since I'm out of country no way to get details
> 
> Normally it takes 60 days to assign a CO. If you can upload all required documents, u'll get direct grant in less than 3 months.



I have few more questions

1) Is it ok to go for the medical before the CO assignment? Any disadvantages

2) In my wife and child document upload list form 1222 is in recommended state. But that is not mention in the attach document checklist. Do i need to submit that?

3) In 489 visa is it possible to work any occupation for 1 year to get permanent visa?


----------



## funny_moon

fernando123 said:


> I have few more questions
> 
> 1) Is it ok to go for the medical before the CO assignment? Any disadvantages
> I did the test before having CO and there's no problem
> 
> 2) In my wife and child document upload list form 1222 is in recommended state. But that is not mention in the attach document checklist. Do i need to submit that?
> 
> 3) In 489 visa is it possible to work any occupation for 1 year to get permanent visa?
> Yes, living for 2 years and working for 1 year


Reply in blue color


----------



## mvraptorsqn

slvicky said:


> Thank Nemesis9413, Thinking of keeping it blank and ask from them.


slvicky,

i have applied for srilankan pcc but no response from them after 14 days. is there any way to followup ?
Thank you.


----------



## slvicky

mvraptorsqn said:


> slvicky,
> 
> i have applied for srilankan pcc but no response from them after 14 days. is there any way to followup ?
> Thank you.


mvraptorsqn, 

Normally it'll take 1-1.5 months to get the PCC. As I know, they is no official way to follow up. But, try to contact HQ & follow up. they may update you


----------



## mvraptorsqn

slvicky said:


> mvraptorsqn,
> 
> Normally it'll take 1-1.5 months to get the PCC. As I know, they is no official way to follow up. But, try to contact HQ & follow up. they may update you


Thanks slvicky. I'll try to contact the HQ. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ccham

Hi,

I have done my medical test last week and to day I called hospital and ask about the status. they told reports already uploaded to the system but I cannot see any changes in my account. and they not share any details about my health report is it normal way? and how I know medical is cleared or not?


----------



## gsena33

mvraptorsqn said:


> slvicky,
> 
> i have applied for srilankan pcc but no response from them after 14 days. is there any way to followup ?
> Thank you.


Yes, It is true, No way to followup. It is imppossible to contact over contact nos & no reply for e-mails too. 
Sometimes you may able to know when report come to your regional police area becasue they might call you to request some money ( bribe ) by saying to proceed your application quickly.
This is the hardest report report to follwup in Sri Lanka.
For me, it tooks almosst 2 months.


----------



## gsena33

ccham said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done my medical test last week and to day I called hospital and ask about the status. they told reports already uploaded to the system but I cannot see any changes in my account. and they not share any details about my health report is it normal way? and how I know medical is cleared or not?


regarding medical you have to key in ur details here

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Family/sur Name
HAP ID
DOB

once u submit it will show ur progress regarding health..


----------



## ccham

gsena33 said:


> regarding medical you have to key in ur details here
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Family/sur Name
> HAP ID
> DOB
> 
> once u submit it will show ur progress regarding health..


I can login there but there are only my details and rapid.

my online application does not show anything.


----------



## gsena33

ccham said:


> I can login there but there are only my details and rapid.
> 
> my online application does not show anything.


Please click on 'Print Information Sheet' in bottom left corner

Refer to below link. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/po5s6apfjnp3mdc/e-Medical.jpg?dl=0

Then you must see it.


----------



## ccham

gsena33 said:


> Please click on 'Print Information Sheet' in bottom left corner
> 
> Refer to below link.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/po5s6apfjnp3mdc/e-Medical.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Then you must see it.


Thanks a lot mate 

501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed

is it mean, I have done with medical and no issue there. right ?


----------



## gsena33

ccham said:


> Thanks a lot mate
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test Completed
> 
> is it mean, I have done with medical and no issue there. right ?


Yes. You are correct.


----------



## ccham

gsena33 said:


> Yes. You are correct.


wow. so now what I should do is just sit back and wait for CO. am I right ?


----------



## slvicky

ccham said:


> wow. so now what I should do is just sit back and wait for CO. am I right ?



If you submitted all required documents, you can expect direct grant also


----------



## ccham

slvicky said:


> If you submitted all required documents, you can expect direct grant also


Yes everything uploaded including PCC. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## slvicky

ccham said:


> Yes everything uploaded including PCC. :fingerscrossed:


Great... Now sit back & relax


----------



## gsena33

ccham said:


> Yes everything uploaded including PCC. :fingerscrossed:


Then enjoy the New Year ...


----------



## ccham

gsena33 said:


> Then enjoy the New Year ...


NO way man, I am working as now I am in out side of sri lanka


----------



## mvraptorsqn

I have lodged my visa and applied for PCC however i haven't done my medicals yet. is it possible to obtain DAP ID without CO assignment? or should i wait for CO to assign DAP ID ? 
btw Happy new year to srilankan mates


----------



## gsena33

ccham said:


> NO way man, I am working as now I am in out side of sri lanka


I am at same boat :-(


----------



## slvicky

mvraptorsqn said:


> I have lodged my visa and applied for PCC however i haven't done my medicals yet. is it possible to obtain DAP ID without CO assignment? or should i wait for CO to assign DAP ID ?
> btw Happy new year to srilankan mates


yes, you can obtain HAP ID and do your medical test. no need to wait for CO to assign.


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> I am at same boat :-(


me too mates... me too


----------



## gsena33

mvraptorsqn said:


> I have lodged my visa and applied for PCC however i haven't done my medicals yet. is it possible to obtain DAP ID without CO assignment? or should i wait for CO to assign DAP ID ?
> btw Happy new year to srilankan mates


Of course, you can.
Once you log in to immi account ,
There should be link to arrange the health examination.
You click that and go ahead accordingly .


----------



## ccham

mvraptorsqn said:


> I have lodged my visa and applied for PCC however i haven't done my medicals yet. is it possible to obtain DAP ID without CO assignment? or should i wait for CO to assign DAP ID ?
> btw Happy new year to srilankan mates


when you lodge your application. just click on the link "organize health check". it will direct you to medical where you can get Hap ID. no need to wait until CO assigned


----------



## mvraptorsqn

great,Thanks mates.


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> I've got a strong feeling that I should hear something by this week :eyebrows:
> Will keep your guys updated :wave:


Hi All,

It seems that this week is going to be a quiet week.
No grant or CO allocation so far for 489 ..


----------



## slvicky

Hi All,

If an applicant is pregnant, she has an option to do medical test except x-ray during pregnancy. After delivery, she can do x-ray. I want to know, is there any possibility of granting visa before submitting x-ray of that applicant?


----------



## ehsanonline

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If an applicant is pregnant, she has an option to do medical test except x-ray during pregnancy. After delivery, she can do x-ray. I want to know, is there any possibility of granting visa before submitting x-ray of that applicant?


Please wait till the birth of your baby, otherwise you have to apply a separate visa (Subsequent entrant visa) for your newborn and that will cost you around 3520 A$, Yes you read it right ... 3520 A$

My suggestion is to postpone the medical of your wife and wait till the birth. Secondly, answer to your query is that you can not get visa granted without medicals.

BR
Ehsan Aziz


----------



## slvicky

ehsanonline said:


> Please wait till the birth of your baby, otherwise you have to apply a separate visa (Subsequent entrant visa) for your newborn and that will cost you around 3520 A$, Yes you read it right ... 3520 A$
> 
> My suggestion is to postpone the medical of your wife and wait till the birth. Secondly, answer to your query is that you can not get visa granted without medicals.
> 
> BR
> Ehsan Aziz


Thanks ehsanonline,

But as per my understanding, if visa is not granted until x-ray is submitted, then I don't have to add newborn child as subsequent entrant. I just have to add child to the same visa application. Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## ehsanonline

slvicky said:


> Thanks ehsanonline,
> 
> But as per my understanding, if visa is not granted until x-ray is submitted, then I don't have to add newborn child as subsequent entrant. I just have to add child to the same visa application. Please correct me if I'm wrong


Yes you are right

but Once visa has been granted, you can not add any dependents. Babies born after the grant of visa, then you need to apply for a subsequent entrant visa and i have already mentioned the cost involved. 

Furthermore, first entry requirement has to be fulfilled by all visa holders and i have come across few people who had to enter Australia while leaving their new born in their native countries. So to keep it safe, the best bet is to delay the medicals


----------



## slvicky

ehsanonline said:


> Yes you are right
> 
> but Once visa has been granted, you can not add any dependents. Babies born after the grant of visa, then you need to apply for a subsequent entrant visa and i have already mentioned the cost involved.
> 
> Furthermore, first entry requirement has to be fulfilled by all visa holders and i have come across few people who had to enter Australia while leaving their new born in their native countries. So to keep it safe, the best bet is to delay the medicals


Thanks for the reply.

Hope CO won't put any restrictions on submitting wife's medical report. Because, she can only do the medical test after first week of June. That means CO has to hold my visa application more that 1.5 months. 

Any idea about deadline applicability for these kind of situations?


----------



## ehsanonline

slvicky said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Hope CO won't put any restrictions on submitting wife's medical report. Because, she can only do the medical test after first week of June. That means CO has to hold my visa application more that 1.5 months.
> 
> Any idea about deadline applicability for these kind of situations?


There is no such restrictions by the CO. You just need to send a statement over email that x-rays are not safe at this time of pregnancy and i want to pend the medical of my wife till the birth of your baby. Moreover, for the safe side, you can get some letter from doctor as well stating that x-rays are not recommended without any medical conditions required.

_Feel free to contact for any further query._

BR
Ehsan


----------



## slvicky

ehsanonline said:


> There is no such restrictions by the CO. You just need to send a statement over email that x-rays are not safe at this time of pregnancy and i want to pend the medical of my wife till the birth of your baby. Moreover, for the safe side, you can get some letter from doctor as well stating that x-rays are not recommended without any medical conditions required.
> 
> _Feel free to contact for any further query._
> 
> BR
> Ehsan


Great. Thanks


----------



## ehsanonline

slvicky said:


> Great. Thanks


Most welcome


----------



## Ruben88

slvicky said:


> Thanks ehsanonline,
> 
> But as per my understanding, if visa is not granted until x-ray is submitted, then I don't have to add newborn child as subsequent entrant. I just have to add child to the same visa application. Please correct me if I'm wrong


Have you checked with your CO ? if you explain your wife's situation with medical report,hopefully they would consider the delayed medical.


----------



## slvicky

Ruben88 said:


> Have you checked with your CO ? if you explain your wife's situation with medical report,hopefully they would consider the delayed medical.


Yes. Already informed to CO with expected delivery date


----------



## John295

hi

After CO, has anyone received a delay mail of DIBP like this?

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## Nemesis9413

John295 said:


> hi
> 
> After CO, has anyone received a delay mail of DIBP like this?
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.


What is your application under? State or family sponsored?
I heard that state sponsored will have to hold off on granting 190 & 489 visa as it has reached the limit until next financial year but not sure if that would applies to family sponsored as well.


----------



## John295

Nemesis9413 said:


> What is your application under? State or family sponsored?
> I heard that state sponsored will have to hold off on granting 190 & 489 visa as it has reached the limit until next financial year but not sure if that would applies to family sponsored as well.


I'm SS applicant. Occupation ceiling is applied to FS. For SS applicant, there is no information about the quota


----------



## slvicky

Nemesis9413 said:


> What is your application under? State or family sponsored?
> I heard that state sponsored will have to hold off on granting 190 & 489 visa as it has reached the limit until next financial year but not sure if that would applies to family sponsored as well.


Seems like this is for state nomination. People who applied from FS 489 didn't mention such notification including me. Better he can share his occupation & visa category


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> I'm SS applicant. Occupation ceiling is applied to FS. For SS applicant, there is no information about the quota


Hi John,

Please update your timeline


----------



## slvicky

John295 said:


> I'm SS applicant. Occupation ceiling is applied to FS. For SS applicant, there is no information about the quota


But ultimately there should be a separate cap for state nominations as well. Only thing is state don't publish those quota information


----------



## Nemesis9413

John295 said:


> I'm SS applicant. Occupation ceiling is applied to FS. For SS applicant, there is no information about the quota


I think you misunderstood that occupation ceiling does not directly reflects the number of skilled migration visa can be granted for each year, even with other occupations that are not in pro-rata condition, those visa's applicants will still be affected as the Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.

Have a read on this which I did post this earlier:
http://www.mia.org.au/newsletters/id/921/idString/xljkru4607


----------



## John295

Nemesis9413 said:


> I think you misunderstood that occupation ceiling does not directly reflects the number of skilled migration visa can be granted for each year, even with other occupations that are not in pro-rata condition, those visa's applicants will still be affected as the Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> Have a read on this which I did post this earlier:


I am not sure but they said that Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses. It means it applies only to 189 and 489 FS. For 190 and 489 SS, there are 2 tables which show State/Territory nominations (190 and 489SS) in skillselect website. These 2 tables tell us how many invitations have been issued. They do not show the quota of State/Territory nominations


----------



## slvicky

John295 said:


> I am not sure but they said that Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses. It means it applies only to 189 and 489 FS. For 190 and 489 SS, there are 2 tables which show State/Territory nominations (190 and 489SS) in skillselect website. These 2 tables tell us how many invitations have been issued. They do not show the quota of State/Territory nominations


As per my understanding state sponsorship also have a cap. They don't publish to applicant. That's why each state web site display the list of occupations open for state sponsorship for each financial year and remove or close some of occupations after some time in their web site


----------



## John295

slvicky said:


> As per my understanding state sponsorship also have a cap. They don't publish to applicant. That's why each state web site display the list of occupations open for state sponsorship for each financial year and remove or close some of occupations after some time in their web site


Yes, they do not publish the quota of SS but for FS, i think applicants should only care about occupational ceilings. Maybe I have to wait until 7/2015.


----------



## hcelgoog

John295 said:


> Yes, they do not publish the quota of SS but for FS, i think applicants should only care about occupational ceilings. Maybe I have to wait until 7/2015.


Hi John295
Please share your ANZSCO code.


----------



## indian1988

acechopra said:


> Hi,
> I was looking for applicants forum dedicated to 489 visa subclass, where one can look for help or guidance and query there doubt's so I would like to welcome all who have applied already or are going to apply in near future, but couldn't find any forum. so I request all concerned subclass applicants to share there experiences and success stories which will surely be helpful for others.
> So post your details for applications like status of application, when did you applied, points score and all general details.
> Would love to see your helping posts
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,
Today i received my successful assessment of degree and i will b applying for 489 as my bro is a citizen over there.. Hopefully now all goes well...what about u?


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> I think you misunderstood that occupation ceiling does not directly reflects the number of skilled migration visa can be granted for each year, even with other occupations that are not in pro-rata condition, those visa's applicants will still be affected as the Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> Have a read on this which I did post this earlier:
> http://www.mia.org.au/newsletters/id/921/idString/xljkru4607



It seems that we have to wait until June/July 2015.


----------



## rahul.d

gsena33 said:


> ccham said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can login there but there are only my details and rapid.
> 
> my online application does not show anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please click on 'Print Information Sheet' in bottom left corner
> 
> Refer to below link.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/po5s6apfjnp3mdc/e-Medical.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Then you must see it.
Click to expand...

Hi i did my medical on 6th april. Should i contact the hospital to know that it has been uploaded or not.


----------



## gsena33

*eMedicalClient*



rahul.d said:


> Hi i did my medical on 6th april. Should i contact the hospital to know that it has been uploaded or not.



regarding medical you have to key in ur details here

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Family/sur Name
HAP ID
DOB

once u submit it will show ur progress regarding health..


----------



## John295

hcelgoog said:


> Hi John295
> Please share your ANZSCO code.


I am civil engineer 233211


----------



## John295

I found that the quota of states is about 29k here. Until 3/2015, they issued 10180
invitations in total, so there are about more than 15k invitations which are still available.

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> It seems that we have to wait until June/July 2015.


gsena33,

why you came to such a conclusion?


----------



## slvicky

John295 said:


> I found that the quota of states is about 29k here. Until 3/2015, they issued 10180
> invitations in total, so there are about more than 15k invitations which are still available.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm


But this is the total number of visas offered/offering. we can't figure out the quote for each occupation. There may be more slots available from a different occupations but your occupation. So, we can't come to a conclusion by looking at above numbers


----------



## gsena33

slvicky said:


> gsena33,
> 
> why you came to such a conclusion?


Have you noticed that only 189 visa grant keep moving slowly ( 191 & 489 zero grant & CO allocation ) in this week.

Next indication is that many Delay mail are receiveng as updated by forum members.

Also I think DIPB has reached their allocated limit.


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> Have you noticed that only 189 visa grant keep moving slowly ( 191 & 489 zero grant & CO allocation ) in this week.
> 
> Next indication is that many Delay mail are receiveng as updated by forum members.
> 
> Also I think DIPB has reached their allocated limit.


Did you receive delay notice? weird thing is my application allocated to CO less than one month  

I feel it'll delay 1-1.5 months to complete the process. will see what happen


----------



## gsena33

slvicky said:


> Did you receive delay notice? weird thing is my application allocated to CO less than one month
> 
> I feel it'll delay 1-1.5 months to complete the process. will see what happen


No mate. I did not receive delay notice yet.
However, I noticed in forum that many 190 applicat are getting delay e-mail.


----------



## Ruben88

why would DIPB issue invitations when they have occupation ceiling? i believe it is subject to ANZSCO code and requirement from state. hope all get some good news soon


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> No mate. I did not receive delay notice yet.
> However, I noticed in forum that many 190 applicat are getting delay e-mail.


190 and 489 SS is totally depend on state requirement. So, I think that's why 190 applicant received delay notice. occupations except business analyst still hasn't reach occupation ceiling. I can't think any reason for delaying visa grant for already visa lodged applicant


----------



## gsena33

slvicky said:


> 190 and 489 SS is totally depend on state requirement. So, I think that's why 190 applicant received delay notice. occupations except business analyst still hasn't reach occupation ceiling. I can't think any reason for delaying visa grant for already visa lodged applicant


Let's see what is happening in next week.


----------



## John295

slvicky said:


> But this is the total number of visas offered/offering. we can't figure out the quote for each occupation. There may be more slots available from a different occupations but your occupation. So, we can't come to a conclusion by looking at above numbers


At least we knew how many still available (more than half) in total so it supposes to be more than half for each occupation except IT and accounting coz I see most of people in this forum are in IT category.


----------



## John295

slvicky said:


> 190 and 489 SS is totally depend on state requirement. So, I think that's why 190 applicant received delay notice. occupations except business analyst still hasn't reach occupation ceiling. I can't think any reason for delaying visa grant for already visa lodged applicant


yes, I think so, let see what will happen in next couple weeks


----------



## ccham

slvicky said:


> 190 and 489 SS is totally depend on state requirement. So, I think that's why 190 applicant received delay notice. occupations except business analyst still hasn't reach occupation ceiling. I can't think any reason for delaying visa grant for already visa lodged applicant


I hope they won't test our patient again as they have done it once by putting us in queue almost 2 years :fingerscrossed:


----------



## slvicky

ccham said:


> I hope they won't test our patient again as they have done it once by putting us in queue almost 2 years :fingerscrossed:


I don't think they will delay visa processing as EOI invitations. Worst we'll have to wait next financial year


----------



## Nemesis9413

slvicky said:


> I don't think they will delay visa processing as EOI invitations. Worst we'll have to wait next financial year


slvicky you are extremely lucky to have CO assigned in less than a month, and I am sure your wife & baby will certainly bless you till the end


----------



## John295

slvicky said:


> I don't think they will delay visa processing as EOI invitations. Worst we'll have to wait next financial year


only SS applicants should care about this because they don't have enough information about the quota. In contrast, FS applicants have enough information in detail so don't worry about this.


----------



## slvicky

Nemesis9413 said:


> slvicky you are extremely lucky to have CO assigned in less than a month, and I am sure your wife & baby will certainly bless you till the end


You are so true mate... This all because of our baby


----------



## vivsontime

Hi guys,

I have been trying for skill 189 visa but its been long pending because of my english test, which requires me to score equivalent to band 7. Today my consultant told me that i can apply under 489 visa class. I am applying for system administrator. Can anyone suggest me how are the possibilities, as well as the pros and cons?


----------



## John295

vivsontime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been trying for skill 189 visa but its been long pending because of my english test, which requires me to score equivalent to band 7. Today my consultant told me that i can apply under 489 visa class. I am applying for system administrator. Can anyone suggest me how are the possibilities, as well as the pros and cons?


Check occupational ceilings here for yours

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/SkillSelect.aspx


----------



## Nemesis9413

John295 said:


> Check occupational ceilings here for yours
> 
> SkillSelect


John295, would you mind stop mentioning about occupation ceilings for a moment?

I suggest you to take a close look on what vivsontime was asking before replying with wrong info, as he mentioned he was applying for "System Administrator" which is not even on the current SOL list, so how he could be affected by occupation ceilings?


----------



## Nemesis9413

vivsontime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been trying for skill 189 visa but its been long pending because of my english test, which requires me to score equivalent to band 7. Today my consultant told me that i can apply under 489 visa class. I am applying for system administrator. Can anyone suggest me how are the possibilities, as well as the pros and cons?


Mate have you had your skill assessment completed yet? And what state are you trying to apply for?


----------



## John295

Nemesis9413 said:


> John295, would you mind stop mentioning about occupation ceilings for a moment?
> 
> I suggest you to take a close look on what vivsontime was asking before replying with wrong info, as he mentioned he was applying for "System Administrator" which is not even on the current SOL list, so how he could be affected by occupation ceilings?


This is the reason why I advised him to read that link first because his occupation is not even in that list


----------



## vivsontime

Nemesis9413 said:


> Mate have you had your skill assessment completed yet? And what state are you trying to apply for?



Hi Nemesis,

Thanks for the response.

Yes my ACS has been completed. Its positive. I am applying under anzsco code 262113.

I am looking for nsw currently as it has more ICT jobs.


----------



## raman15091987

Dear folks..... I have recently got 65 each in pte and with this I am scoring 55 on point table. am thinking of relative sponsorship. my occupation is 263111.... please guide me about what should I do... should I go for 489 family sponsorship or 190 state sponsorship..... if I will go for 189 fs then I will score 65 on point table and if I go for 190 state nomination then I will get 60... which one is fast ...


----------



## vivsontime

John295 said:


> This is the reason why I advised him to read that link first because his occupation is not even in that list


Hi John,

My occupation is listed under CSOL.


----------



## Nemesis9413

vivsontime said:


> Hi John,
> 
> My occupation is listed under CSOL.


Please advise where 262113 is.
https://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/skilled-occupations-lists/csol.aspx


----------



## vivsontime

Nemesis9413 said:


> Please advise where 262113 is.
> https://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/skilled-occupations-lists/csol.aspx


Here it is


----------



## Nemesis9413

raman15091987 said:


> Dear folks..... I have recently got 65 each in pte and with this I am scoring 55 on point table. am thinking of relative sponsorship. my occupation is 263111.... please guide me about what should I do... should I go for 489 family sponsorship or 190 state sponsorship..... if I will go for 189 fs then I will score 65 on point table and if I go for 190 state nomination then I will get 60... which one is fast ...


189 would be the best option but however you won't be award for any points on family sponsor as this visa is purely independent without sponsoring from anyone. If you only have 55 points at the moment then there would only be two choices: 190 or 489

190 state sponsorship you will be awarded for 5 points.
489 either state or family sponsored you will be awarded for 10 points.

Depending on which state you are planning to apply for, you will need to check on each state's skills on demand list to find out what would be the best approach.


----------



## Nemesis9413

vivsontime said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 41882


So that means your only choice is to either go with 190 or 489SS then?


__________________
WA 489 Family Sponsored (Onshore) | IELTS: S-8 R-6.5 L-7.5 W-6.5 | Points: 65 | ANZSCO: 261313 | EOI Submitted: 27-02-2015 | Invitation: 13-03-2015 | Visa Lodgement: 15-03-2015 | PCC & Medical Completed: 17-03-2015 | CO Assigned: | Visa Grant:


----------



## raman15091987

Thanx sir for your reply.... My brother is in melbourne...but in case of ss am thinking of nsw or sa... As ... But my.concern is where will i.get faster invitation as my some bdy told me that state sponsership are not beign given now..


----------



## Nemesis9413

raman15091987 said:


> Thanx sir for your reply.... My brother is in melbourne...but in case of ss am thinking of nsw or sa... As ... But my.concern is where will i.get faster invitation as my some bdy told me that state sponsership are not beign given now..


There is no guarantee on that but generally speaking if you score higher than 60 then most likely you may receive invitation a bit quicker than others. Look at my timeline for reference.


----------



## raman15091987

Ok..thn i think i should go for 489 family sponsership as i will b scoring 65 with that


----------



## John295

raman15091987 said:


> Ok..thn i think i should go for 489 family sponsership as i will b scoring 65 with that


this is a good choice. Working and waiting for PR in 489 is better than being stressed by IELTS and wasting time and money for it. Being relax and earning money in 489 is easier


----------



## Nemesis9413

Just out of curiosity, for those of you have lodged the application and do you folks have the status showing as "Assessment in progress" after the website maintenance on ImmiAccount?


----------



## John295

Nemesis9413 said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those of you have lodged the application and do you folks have the status showing as "Assessment in progress" after the website maintenance on ImmiAccount?


I have just checked it and got same status like yours


----------



## Nemesis9413

raman15091987 said:


> Ok..thn i think i should go for 489 family sponsership as i will b scoring 65 with that


There is no harm to submit both 190 & 489 EOI at the same time and just see which one you will be invited under. 190 is a better approach as you will be a PR once its granted, but for 489 you will have to live 2 years & work for a year full time in regional/designated area before you can apply for 887 PR visa.


----------



## John295

Nemesis9413 said:


> There is no harm to submit both 190 & 489 EOI at the same time and just see which one you will be invited under. 190 is a better approach as you will be a PR once its granted, but for 489 you will have to live 2 years & work for a year full time in regional/designated area before you can apply for 887 PR visa.


For me, I love earning money than waiting for IELTS and PR in my country


----------



## ccham

John295 said:


> I have just checked it and got same status like yours


me too have same status


----------



## raman15091987

Ohh thank you sir.... I was not aware that we can.apply both 190 and 489 at the same time


----------



## Nemesis9413

gsena33 said:


> Don't worry, I will keep you guys updated.
> 
> Are you able to share with me the interface same as my one as I described in previoius post.
> 
> Another minor change spotted :
> 
> *Processing-Please wait for the department to contact you* ------->> *Processing*
> 
> Is it sililar with you all.
> 
> Please reply. I am impatient now.


Looks like that line with "Please wait for the department to contact you" has been removed after system maintenance and its now with the word "Processing", have you all got the same scripting as well?


----------



## John295

I am sponsored by Northern Inland NSW regional. I'm wondering if I must stay in this regional or stay in any areas listed here?

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/regional-growth.htm


----------



## Junaidzarah

...


----------



## Ruben88

Nemesis9413 said:


> Looks like that line with "Please wait for the department to contact you" has been removed after system maintenance and its now with the word "Processing", have you all got the same scripting as well?



yup looks like they have changed some wordings and alignment of the form. not sure it is just a change of word or means something :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hcelgoog

Hello guys
As far as I know one EOI will not get two invitations under visa 189 and 190, first invitation will eliminate the EOI to receive another one, but did this apply for subclass 489? For example I applied for 190 and 489 FS, and I am expecting to be invited next round under 489, according to old reports data, as I have 65 points, would this stop my nomination under 190 NSW SS?


----------



## Nemesis9413

hcelgoog said:


> Hello guys
> As far as I know one EOI will not get two invitations under visa 189 and 190, first invitation will eliminate the EOI to receive another one, but did this apply for subclass 489? For example I applied for 190 and 489 FS, and I am expecting to be invited next round under 489, according to old reports data, as I have 65 points, would this stop my nomination under 190 NSW SS?


You can submit as many EOIs as you are eligible for as EOIs are valid for 2 years in the system from they day of submission, if you are invited by either 190 or 489, you have 60 days to lodge the application otherwise you will lose your spot. It would not stop your EOI under 190 while you are invited by 489 unless you withdraw it, simply means that you would have to push your luck and hoping 190 would comes first.


----------



## slvicky

Hey guyz, I did my medical test today. How many days will it take to update the medical result on emedical site?


----------



## Nemesis9413

slvicky said:


> Hey guyz, I did my medical test today. How many days will it take to update the medical result on emedical site?


Around 3 to 5 days mate.


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those of you have lodged the application and do you folks have the status showing as "Assessment in progress" after the website maintenance on ImmiAccount?


Yes, it is same here.when you click in your application how is the status ?
Processing or Processing- wait for department bla bla ...


----------



## gsena33

:fingerscrossed:


slvicky said:


> Hey guyz, I did my medical test today. How many days will it take to update the medical result on emedical site?


It should be less than 5 working days.
However you can check it in e-medical site.


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> Looks like that line with "Please wait for the department to contact you" has been removed after system maintenance and its now with the word "Processing", have you all got the same scripting as well?


No bro. This was before system maintenance


----------



## Nemesis9413

gsena33 said:


> No bro. This was before system maintenance


Same as everyone else I guess?


----------



## John295

Nemesis9413 said:


> Same as everyone else I guess?
> View attachment 41890


same as yours. Have you got CO assigned? CO asked me for PCC a month ago and I submitted to them all but still waiting


----------



## slvicky

John295 said:


> same as yours. Have you got CO assigned? CO asked me for PCC a month ago and I submitted to them all but still waiting


Hi John295,

can you put your timeline in the signature


----------



## rahul.d

Hi all, can someone have answer for this. My visa 489 south australia SS has been lodged by my agent on 1st april. I have created my immi account and was checking, what I found is that the documents coloum showing recommended. I cannot see my supporting documents attached. 

Any idea why? Its showing recommended to attach documents. Though my agent saying you can only see "processing", which i can see.


----------



## Ruben88

rahul.d said:


> Hi all, can someone have answer for this. My visa 489 south australia SS has been lodged by my agent on 1st april. I have created my immi account and was checking, what I found is that the documents coloum showing recommended. I cannot see my supporting documents attached.
> 
> Any idea why? Its showing recommended to attach documents. Though my agent saying you can only see "processing", which i can see.


Hi rahild, if you agent had already uploaded the relevant documents you would see documents status as 'Received' under your name .you may ignore the recommended fields which are not applicable for you or not relevant to your category however make sure you have uploaded all required documents for your subclass . Please also be cautious when you upload documents as they can't be deleted once uploaded into the system. 
you may refer to below.

Document checklist for 489 invited pathway.

Subclass 489: document checklist - invited pathway


----------



## rahul.d

Thanks ruben


----------



## gsena33

*ImmiAccount enhancements*



rahul.d said:


> Hi all, can someone have answer for this. My visa 489 south australia SS has been lodged by my agent on 1st april. I have created my immi account and was checking, what I found is that the documents coloum showing recommended. I cannot see my supporting documents attached.
> 
> Any idea why? Its showing recommended to attach documents. Though my agent saying you can only see "processing", which i can see.



Below link will be usefull to everyone regarding ImmiAccount enhancements

Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


----------



## jpadda001

i have applied 489 State sponsor visa on 17th march. no CO assign yet


----------



## hcelgoog

Hi guys
At which time during the day are 489 invitations issued ?


----------



## John295

hcelgoog said:


> Hi guys
> At which time during the day are 489 invitations issued ?


At 0:00 am GMT+10


----------



## John295

gsena33 said:


> Below link will be usefull to everyone regarding ImmiAccount enhancements
> 
> Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


very useful information. Thanks bro


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> very useful information. Thanks bro


Once examine your time line, it is very very clear that we have to wait until June/July :-(


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> Once examine your time line, it is very very clear that we have to wait until June/July :-(


Hard luck mate... but be positive. At least you didn't have to wait for 1.5 years to receive invitation to lodge the visa 

I have to wait till mid of June anyway to submit all documents. patience for me too...


----------



## John295

slvicky said:


> Hard luck mate... but be positive. At least you didn't have to wait for 1.5 years to receive invitation to lodge the visa
> 
> I have to wait till mid of June anyway to submit all documents. patience for me too...


Yes, Be positive because they knew how many invitations were issued so I think the delay only affects to those who are waiting for invitations. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> Yes, Be positive because they knew how many invitations were issued so I think the delay only affects to those who are waiting for invitations. :fingerscrossed:


Yes. Let's think that way.
BTW John,
Didn't you make a follow up phone call with CO after upload requested docs. ?
I have noticed many forum members grants have been expedited in that manner.
Some of them got the grant within few minutes after the phone call.


----------



## dreamieaus

jpadda001 said:


> i have applied 489 State sponsor visa on 17th march. no CO assign yet


For me the CO was assigned after 2.5 months. So don't worry and keep your hopes up.


----------



## hcelgoog

Hi guys
For those who paid the second installment, I would like to know when I have to pay this amount, is it occurred at the time of visa lodging or after CO allocation.


----------



## John295

gsena33 said:


> Yes. Let's think that way.
> BTW John,
> Didn't you make a follow up phone call with CO after upload requested docs. ?
> I have noticed many forum members grants have been expedited in that manner.
> Some of them got the grant within few minutes after the phone call.


I will call them tomorrow


----------



## John295

hcelgoog said:


> Hi guys
> For those who paid the second installment, I would like to know when I have to pay this amount, is it occurred at the time of visa lodging or after CO allocation.


Yes, CO will ask you to pay later.


----------



## indian1988

*EOI for 489*



John295 said:


> Yes, CO will ask you to pay later.


hi john,
can you please help me out with a bit of confusion i have. i submitted my EOI today for 489 family sponsored visa. my elder brother is citizen and lives in melbourne (which is a designated area). after submitting my application, i saw my points break down. the thing that got me a bit confused is that 10 points which i got from my brother, it was showing in 'Family sponsor in regional area'. and as i said, my brother lives in designated area. i don't know why it showed like that. is there going to b problem with my EOI?...or am i being too skeptical??... kindly help me in this regards...

Thank you.


----------



## slvicky

indian1988 said:


> hi john,
> can you please help me out with a bit of confusion i have. i submitted my EOI today for 489 family sponsored visa. my elder brother is citizen and lives in melbourne (which is a designated area). after submitting my application, i saw my points break down. the thing that got me a bit confused is that 10 points which i got from my brother, it was showing in 'Family sponsor in regional area'. and as i said, my brother lives in designated area. i don't know why it showed like that. is there going to b problem with my EOI?...or am i being too skeptical??... kindly help me in this regards...
> 
> Thank you.


Hi indian1988,

No prob with that. In your case family sponsorship regional area is entire state (VIC)

Please refer, http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/designated-areas.htm


----------



## indian1988

slvicky said:


> Hi indian1988,
> 
> No prob with that. In your case family sponsorship regional area is entire state (VIC)
> 
> Please refer, Designated Areas of Australia


HI slvicky,

thanks a lot. feeling relived.


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> I will call them tomorrow


Okay. It should be a positive move.
Please keep us updated once you call them.


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> I will call them tomorrow


Did you call today ?


----------



## srik2006

Any one received delay email from CO,?


----------



## Nemesis9413

srik2006 said:


> Any one received delay email from CO,?


Nothing for me yet, also just wondering did you lodge your application on 21/03/2015?


----------



## srik2006

Nemesis9413 said:


> Nothing for me yet, also just wondering did you lodge your application on 21/03/2015?


I also didn't get any reply from CO, he requested few doc, I sent and waiting for his reply, I applied on 21/02/2015


----------



## gsena33

srik2006 said:


> I also didn't get any reply from CO, he requested few doc, I sent and waiting for his reply, I applied on 21/02/2015


It is better you may try with follwup phone call with CO


----------



## srik2006

gsena33 said:


> It is better you may try with follwup phone call with CO


Okay


----------



## Nemesis9413

srik2006 said:


> I also didn't get any reply from CO, he requested few doc, I sent and waiting for his reply, I applied on 21/02/2015


Yea this waiting period is killing me and I'm looking forward to get some response by next week as it's been the 6th week after I submitted the application.


----------



## srik2006

Nemesis9413 said:


> Yea this waiting period is killing me and I'm looking forward to get some response by next week as it's been the 6th week after I submitted the application.


3 months processing time


----------



## slvicky

Hi All,

Today I was informed by the hospital that they uploaded all the medical reports. But when I check in eMedical system it shows as follows.

Medical Examination - Awaiting Grading
X-ray - Completed
HIV Test - Completed

Any idea why medical examination status display like that?


----------



## gsena33

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I was informed by the hospital that they uploaded all the medical reports. But when I check in eMedical system it shows as follows.
> 
> Medical Examination - Awaiting Grading
> X-ray - Completed
> HIV Test - Completed
> 
> Any idea why medical examination status display like that?


Usual display should be all three items *'completed'*
You may request further info from hospital about that.


----------



## navbhatti907

srik2006 said:


> Nemesis9413 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea this waiting period is killing me and I'm looking forward to get some response by next week as it's been the 6th week after I submitted the application.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 months processing time
Click to expand...

When 3 months processing time has been started ..means after CO allocation or after file lodgement..???:hushed:


----------



## slvicky

navbhatti907 said:


> When 3 months processing time has been started ..means after CO allocation or after file lodgement..???:hushed:


3 months from the day you lodge the visa


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> Usual display should be all three items *'completed'*
> You may request further info from hospital about that.


gsena33, didn't you notice any status transition in your medical report?

your one straight away goes to completed from incomplete?


----------



## gsena33

slvicky said:


> gsena33, didn't you notice any status transition in your medical report?
> 
> your one straight away goes to completed from incomplete?











Once I checked first time, all three items status was *Completed.*
I did not notice any transition.


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> Once I checked first time, all three items status was *Completed.*
> I did not notice any transition.


Lets give it another 1-2 days & see


----------



## Ruben88

slvicky said:


> gsena33, didn't you notice any status transition in your medical report?
> 
> your one straight away goes to completed from incomplete?


slvicky,

As per DIBP 

"If you complete your health examinations online, once your results are submitted by the panel clinic or migration medical services provider in Australia, your results will be cleared in minutes by the system or referred for manual processing".

Assessment of Health Examination Results

no worries.It may take some time to process. you may wait for day or two then recheck with your hospital whether there was any issue with the report.


----------



## srik2006

Ruben88 said:


> slvicky,
> 
> As per DIBP
> 
> "If you complete your health examinations online, once your results are submitted by the panel clinic or migration medical services provider in Australia, your results will be cleared in minutes by the system or referred for manual processing".
> 
> Assessment of Health Examination Results
> 
> no worries.It may take some time to process. you may wait for day or two then recheck with your hospital whether there was any issue with the report.


After medical is their any rule to grant VISA by the specified process time I.e., 3 months for 479 family sponsored?/or whether it depends on CO or quota?


----------



## slvicky

Ruben88 said:


> slvicky,
> 
> As per DIBP
> 
> "If you complete your health examinations online, once your results are submitted by the panel clinic or migration medical services provider in Australia, your results will be cleared in minutes by the system or referred for manual processing".
> 
> Assessment of Health Examination Results
> 
> no worries.It may take some time to process. you may wait for day or two then recheck with your hospital whether there was any issue with the report.


Seems like this cleared my doubts... medical report not filled online. So this will take some time to update


----------



## Nemesis9413

Please take a look on that:
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

I have become very paranoid about the way how GSM determines on the processing time. For example, like slvicky has been assigned CO less than a month with application submitted on 11/03/2015 under 489FS, and GSM indicates the process is only up to the application date of 13/01/2015, to me it does not make any sense at all.


----------



## John295

gsena33 said:


> Did you call today ?


I called them 10 minutes ago. They said that all required documents are received and being processed. Just wait and this is new email from them a few minutes ago, a delay one 

Hello,

Thank you for your call today.

I have provided you with some information below on the status of your application, you are not required to provide any more documents at this stage.

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.

Kind regards,


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> I called them 10 minutes ago. They said that all required documents are received and being processed. Just wait and this is new email from them a few minutes ago, a delay one
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your call today.
> 
> I have provided you with some information below on the status of your application, you are not required to provide any more documents at this stage.
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> Kind regards,


Sad to hear this kind of news.
Let's wait until June/July.


----------



## srik2006

gsena33 said:


> Sad to hear this kind of news.
> Let's wait until June/July.


They will take ages for invite and for granting.


----------



## slvicky

Seems like I have to wait till June/July anyway... They're testing our patience & it's too much now


----------



## Ruben88

srik2006 said:


> After medical is their any rule to grant VISA by the specified process time I.e., 3 months for 479 family sponsored?/or whether it depends on CO or quota?


if you have front loaded all documents before CO assignment, you may get direct grant.well it is still depend on remaining quota and DBPI rules which change time to time.


----------



## ccham

slvicky said:


> Seems like I have to wait till June/July anyway... They're testing our patience & it's too much now


haha first they tested us almost two years then in queue for grant


----------



## John295

slvicky said:


> Seems like I have to wait till June/July anyway... They're testing our patience & it's too much now


it's too much because they take 60 point FS applicants. Before February, It seemed to be no chance for 60 points FS ones.


----------



## slvicky

John295 said:


> it's too much because they take 60 point FS applicants. Before February, It seemed to be no chance for 60 points FS ones.


Yes. 60 pointers from 2013 to 2014


----------



## srik2006

slvicky said:


> Yes. 60 pointers from 2013 to 2014


Next year quota begins from july2015, I think we all will get grants in July .


----------



## srik2006

Ruben88 said:


> if you have front loaded all documents before CO assignment, you may get direct grant.well it is still depend on remaining quota and DBPI rules which change time to time.


I had front loaded all the documents as per my knowledge, CO asked for medicals on 30th march, and after medicals, CO contacted me again on 13th of April for few docs and I sent it, now till date no response from CO.


----------



## srik2006

srik2006 said:


> I had front loaded all the documents as per my knowledge, CO asked for medicals on 30th march, and after medicals, CO contacted me again on 13th of April for few docs and I sent it, now till date no response from CO.


I am waiting for delay email :-D


----------



## slvicky

srik2006 said:


> Next year quota begins from july2015, I think we all will get grants in July .


Yes. this delay won't be there after 1st of July. So, lets wait bit more. I have been waiting since July 2013.. So, this is nothing for me


----------



## srik2006

slvicky said:


> Yes. this delay won't be there after 1st of July. So, lets wait be more. I have been waiting since July 2013.. So, this is nothing for me


DIBP teaches patience well for people :-D


----------



## John295

srik2006 said:


> I am waiting for delay email :-D


Do call them, they will probably send a delay email to you


----------



## ccham

slvicky said:


> Yes. this delay won't be there after 1st of July. So, lets wait bit more. I have been waiting since July 2013.. So, this is nothing for me


Yeah only 4 day difference you me so may be we have to complete our two years to get visa.


----------



## hcelgoog

Guys I got invited just now under 489 FS. Now what I have to do for subclass 190? Could this stop nomination procedures by NSW government, should I submit new EOI?


----------



## John295

hcelgoog said:


> Guys I got invited just now under 489 FS. Now what I have to do for subclass 190? Could this stop nomination procedures by NSW government, should I submit new EOI?


You have 60 days to consider this invitation. In my opinion, 489 sponsorship is issued by particular regional officer, otherwise 190 one comes from state government. I think they are independent.


----------



## Cresform

akshay1229 said:


> 489 FS is irrelevant to state. But the condition is your sponsor must live in designated area.
> 
> all 489 FS and 189 cases treated the same way.



But question how long your relative has to stay in a designated area to sponsor us. And with 65 points should i go for family sponsorship or not. 
Under fs now im securing 65 points with ielts score L 6.5(invigulAtor took paper), R 7,S 7, W7.5.


And do i need to apply to the particular state separately where my relative lives. How it works.

Im now thinking to regive ielts and hopefully i will secure 10 dedicated points for it. And then should i go for 189 independent with 65 points or 489 with 75 points.


----------



## dreamieaus

I've heard that 489 visa candidates find it difficult to find jobs once they land in AUS. Priority is always given to PR visa candidates. Is this true?


----------



## vivsontime

Hi guys,

I am fighting an internal battle right now. Unable to get desired marks in english proficiency test. I am considering 489 as an alternative. I would like to know can we apply for 489 and 190. Also what if we get a grant in 489. By seeing the responses here i feel 489 has some cons over 190.

Please advise.


----------



## slvicky

dreamieaus said:


> I've heard that 489 visa candidates find it difficult to find jobs once they land in AUS. Priority is always given to PR visa candidates. Is this true?


This is not true. I did some research and there's no such thing. If you have capacity & experience you'll find a job. Obviously it's no as simple as that, even for 189 & 190 visa holders.


----------



## slvicky

vivsontime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am fighting an internal battle right now. Unable to get desired marks in english proficiency test. I am considering 489 as an alternative. I would like to know can we apply for 489 and 190. Also what if we get a grant in 489. By seeing the responses here i feel 489 has some cons over 190.
> 
> Please advise.


190 is permanent residency where 489 is provisional which you can apply for permanent residency after meeting some requirements. Plus you won't get medicare and centerlink until you get permanent residency. So, there are cons over 190. But, if you have no other option 489 is the way to go.


----------



## Nemesis9413

dreamieaus said:


> I've heard that 489 visa candidates find it difficult to find jobs once they land in AUS. Priority is always given to PR visa candidates. Is this true?


It is true to an extent... By all means depends on what kind of employment that you would be interested. It wouldn't be hard to get jobs like sales, customer services or any non-professional employments here in AUS.


----------



## meleramadan

greetings everyone, 
I would like to thank you for this helpful topic.
I am already in Australia under Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) which gives me 18 month of working anywhere in Australia. I have the following question since I want to apply for visa 489 from Australia: 
Since my degree has already been recognized by IMMI ( recent engineering graduates of recognized institutions to gain up to 18 months of skilled work experience. 476), Do I need Australian skill assessment knowing that I am already working as a civil engineer in Australia? 

thanks


----------



## John295

meleramadan said:


> greetings everyone,
> I would like to thank you for this helpful topic.
> I am already in Australia under Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) which gives me 18 month of working anywhere in Australia. I have the following question since I want to apply for visa 489 from Australia:
> Since my degree has already been recognized by IMMI ( recent engineering graduates of recognized institutions to gain up to 18 months of skilled work experience. 476), Do I need Australian skill assessment knowing that I am already working as a civil engineer in Australia?
> 
> thanks


everyone needs skill assessment bro because we apply application to a general skill visa.


----------



## John295

dreamieaus said:


> I've heard that 489 visa candidates find it difficult to find jobs once they land in AUS. Priority is always given to PR visa candidates. Is this true?


That's why i choose SS to regional instead of FS (my aunt is living in Melbourne). It's easier to find a full time job there because no one wants to move to regional area


----------



## slvicky

John295 said:


> That's why i choose SS to regional instead of FS (my aunt is living in Melbourne). It's easier to find a full time job there because no one wants to move to regional area


What do you mean by no one wants to move to regional area? In 489 FS regional area means entire state of Victoria (Assuming you're getting FS for some relative live in melbourne). But in SS it's not the case

only NSW and Queensland isn't allow entire state. 

designated areas for 489 FS

and for 489 SS it's like this,

If you were nominated for this visa by a State or Territory government

You must live, study and work in regional and low population-growth metropolitan area and comply with any residential conditions specified by the State or Territory government in your nomination.


----------



## John295

slvicky said:


> What do you mean by no one wants to move to regional area? In 489 FS regional area means entire state of Victoria (Assuming you're getting FS for some relative live in melbourne). But in SS it's not the case
> 
> only NSW and Queensland isn't allow entire state.
> 
> designated areas for 489 FS
> 
> and for 489 SS it's like this,
> 
> If you were nominated for this visa by a State or Territory government
> 
> You must live, study and work in regional and low population-growth metropolitan area and comply with any residential conditions specified by the State or Territory government in your nomination.


I mean the local people bro, not foreigners. And another reason is time, I must wait about 2 year to get an invitation like you if i choose FS. Many friends of mine graduated a degree in Australia cannot even find a full time job in Melbourne. It's so competitive now so they also move to regional and get full time job easily. The salary is equal or more than the one in Melbourne because not many people want to move to regional. After working 2 years, i will change to 887 then move to anywhere else. Another aspect is the salary, finding a full time job at your major always gives you very good salary and it is easy in regional. If you work like a waiter or sales, life would be tough, just in case you are the only main person who has income in the family of three or four


----------



## slvicky

John295 said:


> I mean the local people bro, not foreigners. And another reason is time, I must wait about 2 year to get an invitation like you if i choose FS. Many friends of mine graduated a degree in Australia cannot even find a full time job in Melbourne. It's so competitive now so they also move to regional and get full time job easily. The salary is equal or more than the one in Melbourne because not many people want to move to regional. After working 2 years, i will change to 887 then move to anywhere else. Another aspect is the salary, finding a full time job at your major always gives you very good salary and it is easy in regional. If you work like a waiter or sales, life would be tough, just in case you are the only main person who has income in the family of three or four


Yes. but not every state have all occupations & some state need higher IELTS. True that if you can go for 489 SS, it's better option than 489 FS in terms of time for invitations. But some have no other option that 489 FS.

Also, the thing you saying about jobs, it depending in occupations isn't it. Some may very hard to find and some may have decent demand


----------



## John295

slvicky said:


> Yes. but not every state have all occupations & some state need higher IELTS. True that if you can go for 489 SS, it's better option than 489 FS in terms of time for invitations. But some have no other option that 489 FS.
> 
> Also, the thing you saying about jobs, it depending in occupations isn't it. Some may very hard to find and some may have decent demand


Yes, the main reason is people around the world choose Melbourne and Sydney to locate and it's too crowded and most competitive now. We not only compete the local but also each other and the locals concentrate here


----------



## Ruben88

John295 said:


> Yes, the main reason is people around the world choose Melbourne and Sydney to locate and it's too crowded and most competitive now. We not only compete the local but also each other and the locals concentrate here


Well, As per below statistic,Job market is not at alarming rate. we'll have to keep trying till reach our goal. It's all about time, some may get soon,some may need to wait. Let's hope all is well :boxing:

Unemployment Rates by State and Territory, February 2015 (15+) (%)
Labour Force Region	Unemployment Rate
Northern Territory	4.3
Australian Capital Territory	4.5
Western Australia	5.8
Victoria	6.0
New South Wales	6.3
Tasmania	6.6
Queensland	6.7
South Australia	6.9

LMIP | Labour Market Information Portal


----------



## hcelgoog

slvicky said:


> Yes. but not every state have all occupations & some state need higher IELTS. True that if you can go for 489 SS, it's better option than 489 FS in terms of time for invitations. But some have no other option that 489 FS.
> 
> Also, the thing you saying about jobs, it depending in occupations isn't it. Some may very hard to find and some may have decent demand


Dear Slvicky
I disagree with you when you overweigh 489 SS over FS, as far as I know the last one qualifying me to live, work and study every where in AUSTRALIA except Sydney, Brisbane, Newcastle and Wollongong, regardless family sponsor residence, within designated area of course. This mean I can work in any regional area around all states, beside capital cities. For invitations delay, according to my experience I believe that with 65 points you are ok, that means likely you will be invited at the closes invitation round. In 2014 I got invited twice time and I let them pass. This year I got invited directly at the first invitation round after EOI submission.


----------



## slvicky

hcelgoog said:


> Dear Slvicky
> I disagree with you when you overweigh 489 SS over FS, as far as I know the last one qualifying me to live, work and study every where in AUSTRALIA except Sydney, Brisbane, Newcastle and Wollongong, regardless family sponsor residence, within designated area of course. This mean I can work in any regional area around all states, beside capital cities. For invitations delay, according to my experience I believe that with 65 points you are ok, that means likely you will be invited at the closes invitation round. In 2014 I got invited twice time and I let them pass. This year I got invited directly at the first invitation round after EOI submission.


Hi hcelgoog,

Let me be clear some points. I over-weigh 489 SS over FS in term of time for invitation. Here majority are 60 pointers. 65+ points don't have an issue getting invitation. Having said that, high demand occupations like Software Engineer and Business Analyst have pro rata basis invitations and it's very hard to get 489 FS invitation even if you have 65+ points since invitations are issued for 489 FS only if there are remaining invitations available after inviting 189.

So, if you are not in the high demand occupation list or you have 65+ points you will have better chance of getting 489 FS invitation very quickly. But if you are not then you may have to wait bit longer. Other than invitation time, I also prefer 489 FS over SS. That's why I went for FS even having the option to go for SS.

Hope I clear my stand here


----------



## John295

slvicky said:


> Hi hcelgoog,
> 
> Let me be clear some points. I over-weigh 489 SS over FS in term of time for invitation. Here majority are 60 pointers. 65+ points don't have an issue getting invitation. Having said that, high demand occupations like Software Engineer and Business Analyst have pro rata basis invitations and it's very hard to get 489 FS invitation even if you have 65+ points since invitations are issued for 489 FS only if there are remaining invitations available after inviting 189.
> 
> So, if you are not in the high demand occupation list or you have 65+ points you will have better chance of getting 489 FS invitation very quickly. But if you are not then you may have to wait bit longer. Other than invitation time, I also prefer 489 FS over SS. That's why I went for FS even having the option to go for SS.
> 
> Hope I clear my stand here


Yes, but now we all lodged visa, so don't care about the invitation now. No one knows that they called 60 pointers this year. If you have a look in all rounds in 2014, they only chose 65 ones in all occupations, not the pro rata basis ones. In this year, 60 pointers are so lucky. Everything has two sides, if you want to have more chances to get a good job, go to regional areas. If you accept to be a sale, waiter or a taxi driver and don't care about your major job, stay in the city. I can tell you this because I experienced 4 years in Melbourne to study and work then come back my country 2 years ago due to personal reasons.


----------



## Cresform

John295 said:


> I mean the local people bro, not foreigners. And another reason is time, I must wait about 2 year to get an invitation like you if i choose FS. Many friends of mine graduated a degree in Australia cannot even find a full time job in Melbourne. It's so competitive now so they also move to regional and get full time job easily. The salary is equal or more than the one in Melbourne because not many people want to move to regional. After working 2 years, i will change to 887 then move to anywhere else. Another aspect is the salary, finding a full time job at your major always gives you very good salary and it is easy in regional. If you work like a waiter or sales, life would be tough, just in case you are the only main person who has income in the family of three or four


how long your relative has to stay in a designated area to sponsor us. And with 65 points should i go for family sponsorship or not. 
Under fs now im securing 65 points with ielts score L 6.5(invigulAtor took paper), R 7,S 7, W7.5.

i am also thinking about re taking ielts. What should i do?

Under 489FS are you bound to do job in your nominated occupation or you are supposed to do any full time job.


----------



## slvicky

how long your relative has to stay in a designated area to sponsor us. And with 65 points should i go for family sponsorship or not. 
Under fs now im securing 65 points with ielts score L 6.5(invigulAtor took paper), R 7,S 7, W7.5.
*I'm not exactly sure. I think 2 years. any one for sure?*

i am also thinking about re taking ielts. What should i do?
*I think it's worth taking IELTS again, since you can practice bit more listening and achieve 7 points*

Under 489FS are you bound to do job in your nominated occupation or you are supposed to do any full time job.
*you can do any job *


----------



## Cresform

slvicky said:


> how long your relative has to stay in a designated area to sponsor us. And with 65 points should i go for family sponsorship or not.
> Under fs now im securing 65 points with ielts score L 6.5(invigulAtor took paper), R 7,S 7, W7.5.
> *I'm not exactly sure. I think 2 years. any one for sure?*
> 
> i am also thinking about re taking ielts. What should i do?
> *I think it's worth taking IELTS again, since you can practice bit more listening and achieve 7 points*
> 
> Under 489FS are you bound to do job in your nominated occupation or you are supposed to do any full time job.
> *you can do any job *



Thanks Slvicky

Actually my brother just got his 189 approval and he will be going next month so i was wondering if he could nominate me right away. 

So anyone else on 489FS timeframe for the sponsor


----------



## Cresform

I was going through Ielts thread and noticed most people find it hard to secure in writing. I guess they just get overwhelmed by the very thought of writing and at the end they are just unable to deliver. 

My policy, i just didnt prepare for this particular module, i just sat for the test and started writing and words just came to me, infact i got so much indulged in whatever i was writing that i ended up writing till the very line line. The trick is you just have to wrap it up at the end.


----------



## gsena33

Dear all,

I have lodge visa on 24th Feb: So, It has been 62 days as of today.
However, In my account attachment button is still active ( Documents can be uploaded ).
Is this usual for you all ?
I have thought after 60 days it will be deactivated.
Please share your status after 60 days upon visa lodge.

Thanks


----------



## ccham

gsena33 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have lodge visa on 24th Feb: So, It has been 62 days as of today.
> However, In my account attachment button is still active ( Documents can be uploaded ).
> Is this usual for you all ?
> I have thought after 60 days it will be deactivated.
> Please share your status after 60 days upon visa lodge.
> 
> Thanks


No, I think that button will be active until CO assigned as they mention we can upload documents until CO assigned . only Apply visa button we will expire after 60days


----------



## srik2006

gsena33 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have lodge visa on 24th Feb: So, It has been 62 days as of today.
> However, In my account attachment button is still active ( Documents can be uploaded ).
> Is this usual for you all ?
> I have thought after 60 days it will be deactivated.
> Please share your status after 60 days upon visa lodge.
> 
> Thanks


I lodged my application on 21st of feb,we can upload documents now also, the status of my application is "assessment in progress", on 13th April CO asked for few docs which I have sent. No communication from the CO yet, What's ur status of your application?


----------



## srik2006

ccham said:


> No, I think that button will be active until CO assigned as they mention we can upload documents until CO assigned . only Apply visa button we will expire after 60days


What about your status ccham?? ,I think we haven't heard any good news from FS VISA applicants


----------



## slvicky

srik2006 said:


> What about your status ccham?? ,I think we haven't heard any good news from FS VISA applicants


Looks like coming to the end of financial year is hurting all 489 applicants badly


----------



## gsena33

srik2006 said:


> I lodged my application on 21st of feb,we can upload documents now also, the status of my application is "assessment in progress", on 13th April CO asked for few docs which I have sent. No communication from the CO yet, What's ur status of your application?


Okay. Noted with thanks.
My application status also same as you "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## ccham

srik2006 said:


> What about your status ccham?? ,I think we haven't heard any good news from FS VISA applicants


same dear, it's in IN PROGRESS state and waiting for CO but I feel now that we have to wait until July. anyway just :fingers crossed: and wait


----------



## srik2006

ccham said:


> same dear, it's in IN PROGRESS state and waiting for CO but I feel now that we have to wait until July. anyway just :fingers crossed: and wait


Yes :-(


----------



## gsena33

srik2006 said:


> Yes :-(



As per the Visa Tracker, Last 489 grant was given to *Dreamieaus* on 19th March 2015.
Is this correct ???


----------



## srik2006

gsena33 said:


> As per the Visa Tracker, Last 489 grant was given to Dreamieaus on 19th March 2015.
> Is this correct ???


Which page? I am searching for dreamieaus


----------



## gsena33

*Visa Tracker*



srik2006 said:


> Which page? I am searching for dreamieaus



You may check under the 489 Visa in below URL 

http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7


----------



## srik2006

gsena33 said:


> You may check under the 489 Visa in below URL
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7


Thank you.


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi
It shows only one applicant got the visa in 489 aftrr long time. Can we check on web portal instead of EXCEL sheet?

Thanks


----------



## gsena33

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi
> It shows only one applicant got the visa in 489 aftrr long time. Can we check on web portal instead of EXCEL sheet?
> 
> Thanks


Hi kaurcool6 ,

What is the *'Web Portal'* link ?


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi

Dear I don't know I'm just asking if anyone knows about this. I am scared that is this closing financial year gona affect the existing applicants as well?
Like software engineer limit is almost about to reach.


----------



## srik2006

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi
> 
> Dear I don't know I'm just asking if anyone knows about this. I am scared that is this closing financial year gona affect the existing applicants as well?
> Like software engineer limit is almost about to reach.


Yes it affects, grants will be postponed to July 2015


----------



## Cresform

How long your relative has to stay in a designated area to sponsor you
If he is a holder of 189 visa. Anyone.


----------



## slvicky

Cresform said:


> How long your relative has to stay in a designated area to sponsor you
> If he is a holder of 189 visa. Anyone.


Cresform,

There is not such indication in immi site. Please read following ehich is extracted for same,

*Who can be a sponsor*

You can sponsor an eligible relative for this visa if:

you are at least 18 years of age
you live in a designated area of Australia
you are an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen.
The relative or the relative's partner you want to sponsor must be your:

child or stepchild
parent or step-parent
brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, stepbrother, step sister, niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step niece, step nephew, aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle
grandparent or first cousin.
Your sponsor should provide certain documents as listed in the document checklist.


----------



## JLPP

I got grant letter today


----------



## slvicky

JLPP said:


> I got grant letter today


Wow congratz buddy!!! Can you share your timeline with us


----------



## kaurcool6

Congratulations JLPP
Gud luck to your new life.


----------



## gsena33

JLPP said:


> I got grant letter today


Congrats...!!!!
Finally 489 start moving


----------



## JLPP

Thank you .This forum help me lot.


----------



## srik2006

JLPP said:


> I got grant letter today


Congrats!!!! Family sponsored??


----------



## Ruben88

hi guys,I got CO assignment today . is there any timeline to submit required documents? afraid PCC will be delayed.


----------



## navbhatti907

Ruben88 said:


> hi guys,I got CO assignment today . is there any timeline to submit required documents? afraid PCC will be delayed.


U will have 28 days to submit all required documents...in case to delay pcc from concern departure. .u can show receipt of pcc for extension.


----------



## narinderkr

*additional documents required by VO*

hi guys,
my VO asked for additional documents (PCC for MY n my wife and Second fee installment for my wife for her functional English)

does it mean that my all other documents are accepted??

my agent said that ur case is good to go.....they just need these docs and they will grant u visa??

is it so??

kindly reply as soon as possible...

thanx


----------



## slvicky

narinderkr said:


> hi guys,
> my VO asked for additional documents (PCC for MY n my wife and Second fee installment for my wife for her functional English)
> 
> does it mean that my all other documents are accepted??
> 
> my agent said that ur case is good to go.....they just need these docs and they will grant u visa??
> 
> is it so??
> 
> kindly reply as soon as possible...
> 
> thanx


Yes, As per my understanding, second fee installment is requesting at the time of visa granting. So, it means you are few inches short from visa granting 

All the best


----------



## Jaimin

Case officer has been allocated to my application today. I have to submit the PCC and some other docs related to employment. Once I submit all the required docs how long would it take to grant my visa?


----------



## slvicky

Jaimin said:


> Case officer has been allocated to my application today. I have to submit the PCC and some other docs related to employment. Once I submit all the required docs how long would it might take to grant my visa?


Normal time frame is 3 months from visa lodged date. Since your application is assigned to CO, once your submit all documents within 1 month they'll grant your visa. In your case somewhere in June you'll have it.

Good luck 

BTW, Seems like CO is assigned for some people within one month where other still waiting for 2+ months


----------



## Veronica

narinderkr said:


> hi guys,
> my VO asked for additional documents (PCC for MY n my wife and Second fee installment for my wife for her functional English)
> 
> does it mean that my all other documents are accepted??
> 
> my agent said that ur case is good to go.....they just need these docs and they will grant u visa??
> 
> is it so??
> 
> kindly reply as soon as possible...
> 
> thanx


Please do not use text speak on the forum, See rule 6. 
Thank you


----------



## Nemesis9413

slvicky said:


> Normal time frame is 3 months from visa lodged date. Since your application is assigned to CO, once your submit all documents within 1 month they'll grant your visa. In your case somewhere in June you'll have it.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> BTW, Seems like CO is assigned for some people within one month where other still waiting for 2+ months


This is my 7th week now after visa lodgement and no news yet, still :fingerscrossed: and will keep you guys updated.


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> This is my 7th week now after visa lodgement and no news yet, still :fingerscrossed: and will keep you guys updated.


Same as you. I am running 9th week now.


----------



## Nemesis9413

gsena33 said:


> Same as you. I am running 9th week now.


I just checked ImmiAccount today and looks like my visa has been granted!!!
But DIBP is still finalizing on my sponsor's details so I can't see the grant letter yet, hopefully I should be able to get a physical copy before end of the day  HURRAY


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> I just checked ImmiAccount today and looks like my visa has been granted!!!
> But DIBP is still finalizing on my sponsor's details so I can't see the grant letter yet, hopefully I should be able to get a physical copy before end of the day  HURRAY


Wow.. Nice to hear that sound. Congratz.

If you do not mind kindly share the status as shown in immi account instead of ' *Assessment in Progress*'


----------



## Nemesis9413

gsena33 said:


> Wow.. Nice to hear that sound. Congratz.
> 
> If you do not mind kindly share the status as shown in immi account instead of ' *Assessment in Progress*'


I have just received the golden email!!! It's finally granted :second:
I am sure you folks will get the response soon as well, hang in there :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> I have just received the golden email!!! It's finally granted :second:
> I am sure you folks will get the response soon as well, hang in there :fingerscrossed:



My heartiest congratulation...!!!


----------



## Nemesis9413

gsena33 said:


> Wow.. Nice to hear that sound. Congratz.
> 
> If you do not mind kindly share the status as shown in immi account instead of ' *Assessment in Progress*'


It will be changed to "Finalised".


----------



## tahanpaa

slvicky said:


> Normal time frame is 3 months from visa lodged date. Since your application is assigned to CO, once your submit all documents within 1 month they'll grant your visa. In your case somewhere in June you'll have it.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> BTW, Seems like CO is assigned for some people within one month where other still waiting for 2+ months


and others more than 3 month


----------



## pinkinoko

tahanpaa said:


> and others more than 3 month


Hello Tahanpaa,

I received the invite last 22Apr and I immediately lodged my application on the same day and attached all docs including PCC and Meds. I thought 489 is on top priority list and can even have the result within a week.

Really hoping for some news soon.


----------



## pinkinoko

Nemesis9413 said:


> It will be changed to "Finalised".


Congrats Nemesis9413,

I thought that processing times will be shorter for 489 but it takes you at least 1.5months to get a result.

Pinkinoko


----------



## slvicky

Nemesis9413 said:


> I have just received the golden email!!! It's finally granted :second:
> I am sure you folks will get the response soon as well, hang in there :fingerscrossed:


Congratz mate!!!


----------



## gsena33

pinkinoko said:


> Hello Tahanpaa,
> 
> I received the invite last 22Apr and I immediately lodged my application on the same day and attached all docs including PCC and Meds. I thought 489 is on top priority list and can even have the result within a week.
> 
> Really hoping for some news soon.


For me , it has been 9th week now.
No allocation CO or Grant?? 

Test your luck mate.


----------



## tahanpaa

gsena33 said:


> For me , it has been 9th week now.
> No allocation CO or Grant??
> 
> Test your luck mate.


In my case its 13 weeks


----------



## srik2006

Nemesis9413 said:


> I have just received the golden email!!! It's finally granted :second:
> I am sure you folks will get the response soon as well, hang in there :fingerscrossed:


Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## slvicky

tahanpaa said:


> In my case its 13 weeks


Guyz, At least now we have an idea. it's not on hold until the new financial year only a little bit of delay. So, hope for the best


----------



## srik2006

tahanpaa said:


> In my case its 13 weeks


In my case more than 2 months:-(


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys,

CO assigned to our case after 40 days. Slvicky what about you? I'm so excited. 

Thanks


----------



## srik2006

slvicky said:


> Guyz, At least now we have an idea. it's not on hold until the new financial year only a little bit of delay. So, hope for the best


Very true


----------



## gsena33

tahanpaa said:


> In my case its 13 weeks


Better you make a phone call to them & check the status because of 13 weeks.


----------



## slvicky

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> CO assigned to our case after 40 days. Slvicky what about you? I'm so excited.
> 
> Thanks


CO is already assigned. But, I'm delaying my wife's medical. So, no grant for me anytime soon


----------



## tahanpaa

In which number should i call as no co contacted with me.


----------



## srik2006

tahanpaa said:


> In which number should i call as no co contacted with me.


My status is finalized, but I have agent , I think the grant letter will be sent to them?


----------



## slvicky

srik2006 said:


> My status is finalized, but I have agent , I think the grant letter will be sent to them?


Yes, If you have opted to communicate with agent, they'll inform agent


----------



## srik2006

slvicky said:


> Yes, If you have opted to communicate with agent, they'll inform agent


The status is granted


----------



## sunnyabat

Hi guys
I have recently applied for 489 family sponsorship visa.
I have submitted my application. I got few queries regarding documnts attachment.
1 in character certificate do i need to get indian police clesrance and afp both?
2 in relationship attachment how should i present the family tree as in my case my real brother will be my family sponsor.
What documents shall i upload on relationship attachment.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## slvicky

sunnyabat said:


> Hi guys
> I have recently applied for 489 family sponsorship visa.
> I have submitted my application. I got few queries regarding documnts attachment.
> 1 in character certificate do i need to get indian police clesrance and afp both?
> 2 in relationship attachment how should i present the family tree as in my case my real brother will be my family sponsor.
> What documents shall i upload on relationship attachment.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


I'll answer 2nd question. Since sponsor is your brother, you can submit your birth certificate, your brother's birth certificate & your parents' birth certificates to prove the relationship


----------



## gsena33

srik2006 said:


> The status is granted


Congratulation mate.
I have lodge visa on 24th Feb: just 4 days after you.
My hopes lighten up again.


----------



## John295

gsena33 said:


> For me , it has been 9th week now.
> No allocation CO or Grant??
> 
> Test your luck mate.





tahanpaa said:


> In my case its 13 weeks


Mine is 2 months, 24 days, still waiting for a grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> Congratulation mate.
> I have lodge visa on 24th Feb: just 4 days after you.
> My hopes lighten up again.


Seems like a direct grant is on the way


----------



## srik2006

gsena33 said:


> Congratulation mate.
> I have lodge visa on 24th Feb: just 4 days after you.
> My hopes lighten up again.


All the best


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> Mine is 2 months, 24 days, still waiting for a grant :fingerscrossed:


Your golden mail will be recieved in next week according to the grant pattern


----------



## pinkinoko

gsena33 said:


> For me , it has been 9th week now.
> No allocation CO or Grant??
> 
> Test your luck mate.


No allocation of CO yet. I think when there is an allocation of CO, it means your documents are incomplete and they will contact you for the further details they need. But if you are complete then you can get their decision whether grant or refused.


----------



## dopo12

Dear all

Urgent 
I need help
I was recieved an invitation to apply for visa 489 but the invitation letter dose not have the link related to form 1393 so what can i do.

Regards


----------



## Nemesis9413

I'm under the impression that GSM is currently holding the numbers of visa grant on state nominated application where they still have allowance on family sponsored application by the look of the grant pattern recently. However I'm sure that the folks here who has been contacted by CO previously should have their visa grant very soon.


----------



## b4c

Hello Expats,

I have filed EOI for 489 FS - Victoria in May 2014 in occupation code 261311 with 60 points. Here in this forum one of member who has applied with same occupation code 261311 in Aug 2014 for Canberra has got invite in March 2015.

Does anybody know the how the Invites are granted, as per my knowledge I should have got invite before that or in same invite round.

Experts please help me understand situation, as I am getting worried about my EOI.

Regards


----------



## ccham

b4c said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have filed EOI for 489 FS - Victoria in May 2014 in occupation code 261311 with 60 points. Here in this forum one of member who has applied with same occupation code 261311 in Aug 2014 for Canberra has got invite in March 2015.
> 
> Does anybody know the how the Invites are granted, as per my knowledge I should have got invite before that or in same invite round.
> 
> Experts please help me understand situation, as I am getting worried about my EOI.
> 
> Regards


check your EOI whether it is correctly submitted or not. there is no way to get later applicants get invited while you are waiting with same points. so check EOI again.


----------



## ccham

Hi, 

I came to forum after few days, I saw some friends have got direct grants my heartiest congratulation for them and it's big sun light for us too . any way I am completing one month so hope good news soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## b4c

ccham said:


> check your EOI whether it is correctly submitted or not. there is no way to get later applicants get invited while you are waiting with same points. so check EOI again.


Hi,

I've filed through a immigration agent, I've called him he will check and let me know.

He is not willing to give me Skillselect account details, is there any other way by which I can get access to my EOI.

Regards.


----------



## slvicky

b4c said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've filed through a immigration agent, I've called him he will check and let me know.
> 
> He is not willing to give me Skillselect account details, is there any other way by which I can get access to my EOI.
> 
> Regards.


Hi, May be your friend has more points than you. It is the only possibility assuming you EOI doesn't have any issue.

Please check with your agent. Me also applied through an agent & they normally get your confirmation of all application forms before submitting


----------



## b4c

slvicky said:


> Hi, May be your friend has more points than you. It is the only possibility assuming you EOI doesn't have any issue.
> 
> Please check with your agent. Me also applied through an agent & they normally get your confirmation of all application forms before submitting


Checked he sent me pdf of EOI and point test, all looks good to me.

Second Question : My experience points are going to be increased from 20th May, Does it required to update EOI or it will calculate points at its automatically ?

Regards


----------



## jpadda001

hello everybody

CO has been assigned for my application Today.

how long for visa will it take from now?

thanks


----------



## slvicky

jpadda001 said:


> hello everybody
> 
> CO has been assigned for my application Today.
> 
> how long for visa will it take from now?
> 
> thanks


If you submitted all documents, it won't be too long


----------



## slvicky

b4c said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've filed through a immigration agent, I've called him he will check and let me know.
> 
> He is not willing to give me Skillselect account details, is there any other way by which I can get access to my EOI.
> 
> Regards.


As per my understanding, there's no other way to access your EOI. But you can always push your agent to keep an eye on that. It's their duty & you're paying for that


----------



## slvicky

b4c said:


> Checked he sent me pdf of EOI and point test, all looks good to me.
> 
> Second Question : My experience points are going to be increased from 20th May, Does it required to update EOI or it will calculate points at its automatically ?
> 
> Regards


I think you have to update your EOI. Any update results total points change, your EOI applied date will also be changed


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys, 

I have on off the topic question please reply me cause I'm little worried. On Sunday early morning we have to go for medicals and today I had allergy. I took an anti allergic tablet is that gonna affect blood test in any means?
2nd one is that we have to submit our passports for visa stamping? Or we are going to get visa on paper?

Thanks


----------



## accountant1996

Hi Everyone

I need some advice. I am an accountant with a score 60 and was interested in applying for a 489 provisional visa to WA. 

What is the general processing time from submission of EOI to getting an invitation to apply for a visa? 

Is it more than 1 year or less than 1 year?

Thanks


----------



## jpadda001

applied visa on 17 march 2015
489 state sponsor 
CO assign 01/05/2015



jmy said:


> Hiii jpadda001,
> 
> I wanted to know that when u filed ur visa application because I have filed application for 489 state sponsorship on 10th of April but no CO has been assigned yet. How much time it takes generally to assign CO..
> 
> And which visa u have applied for??


----------



## ccham

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have on off the topic question please reply me cause I'm little worried. On Sunday early morning we have to go for medicals and today I had allergy. I took an anti allergic tablet is that gonna affect blood test in any means?
> 2nd one is that we have to submit our passports for visa stamping? Or we are going to get visa on paper?
> 
> Thanks


for your allergic you must get advice from the doctors who would conduct your medicals.

you will get your visa grant letter through email.


----------



## ccham

accountant1996 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I need some advice. I am an accountant with a score 60 and was interested in applying for a 489 provisional visa to WA.
> 
> What is the general processing time from submission of EOI to getting an invitation to apply for a visa?
> 
> Is it more than 1 year or less than 1 year?
> 
> Thanks


they have applied pro rata for accountants and Software engineers, so generally take long time to get invitation for 60 point holders, I also waited more than 1.5 years in the queue you can see my time line.

however in from last February they have speed up the invitation issuing so many people got invited without waiting long time. so if they don't change trend you will get invitation with in few months but cannot they how they will act.


----------



## monty83

Hello everyone I need to check. My sister has applied for. NSW 489 nominations. It's been 1 month no reply neither the money is deducted from her credit card yet . Is it normal procedure


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks dear


----------



## ccham

monty83 said:


> Hello everyone I need to check. My sister has applied for. NSW 489 nominations. It's been 1 month no reply neither the money is deducted from her credit card yet . Is it normal procedure


I think you are talking about visa lodgment, if so as per my knowledge, money should be deducted same time.


----------



## John295

ccham said:


> they have applied pro rata for accountants and Software engineers, so generally take long time to get invitation for 60 point holders, I also waited more than 1.5 years in the queue you can see my time line.
> 
> however in from last February they have speed up the invitation issuing so many people got invited without waiting long time. so if they don't change trend you will get invitation with in few months but cannot they how they will act.


if u check all rounds in 2014, no 60 pointer was invited except February so in this year, they are doing a favor to 60 FS pointers. Maybe next year will be tough.


----------



## hammad103

Hi all.,

I have got a positive assessment for Human Resource adviser and want to get sponsored by my sister residing in Adelaide for 7 years and an australian citizen now. There is an option of Chain Migration on South Australia Immigration website but i could not understand the procedure to apply through thatnroute.

Need your help urgently.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Nemesis9413

hammad103 said:


> Hi all.,
> 
> I have got a positive assessment for Human Resource adviser and want to get sponsored by my sister residing in Adelaide for 7 years and an australian citizen now. There is an option of Chain Migration on South Australia Immigration website but i could not understand the procedure to apply through thatnroute.
> 
> Need your help urgently.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Best to confirm if you have satisfied with all these conditions before you apply:
Supplementary Skilled List

By the way, how many points have you got now? And if you don't mind please share your IELTS scores, eligible points etc here so that we all can possibly get a clearer picture.


----------



## monty83

ccham said:


> I think you are talking about visa lodgment, if so as per my knowledge, money should be deducted same time.


No it's state nomination fees. Do u think state nomination fees is alsobdeducted same time


----------



## ccham

monty83 said:


> No it's state nomination fees. Do u think state nomination fees is alsobdeducted same time


about state nomination fees, I don't have good idea you better ask another thread which has more 190 applicants.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants.html


----------



## hammad103

By the way, how many points have you got now? And if you don't mind please share your IELTS scores, eligible points etc here so that we all can possibly get a clearer picture.[/quote]

Got 60 points. 
Age : 30
Education : 15
Work experience : 5
Brother sponsoring me who is a citizen residing in adelaide for 7 years : 10

Ielts score . S :6 W :7 R :7 L :8.5
I have checked all the requirements of sponsorship and supplementary skills list and fulfilling all of them.

Thanks


----------



## farhanvayani

Anyone applied for 489 visa - Orana region??


----------



## Nemesis9413

hammad103 said:


> By the way, how many points have you got now? And if you don't mind please share your IELTS scores, eligible points etc here so that we all can possibly get a clearer picture.


Got 60 points. 
Age : 30
Education : 15
Work experience : 5
Brother sponsoring me who is a citizen residing in adelaide for 7 years : 10

Ielts score . S :6 W :7 R :7 L :8.5
I have checked all the requirements of sponsorship and supplementary skills list and fulfilling all of them.

Thanks [/QUOTE]

Ok, so now you will need to complete and submit an EOI through SkillSelect for 489SS, meanwhile you can apply for SA state sponsorship while you are waiting to be invited.


----------



## hammad103

Nemesis9413 said:


> Got 60 points.
> Age : 30
> Education : 15
> Work experience : 5
> Brother sponsoring me who is a citizen residing in adelaide for 7 years : 10
> 
> Ielts score . S :6 W :7 R :7 L :8.5
> I have checked all the requirements of sponsorship and supplementary skills list and fulfilling all of them.
> 
> Thanks


Ok, so now you will need to ] for 489SS, meanwhile you can apply for SA state sponsorship while you are waiting to be invited.[/QUOTE]

I tried doing the same Nemisis but EOI gave an error " Your nominated occupation is not on the SOL" while the chain migration scheme says that you have access to Supplementary list which has my nominated occupation listed. Furthermore, statesponsorship page says " select SA as your preferred state while submitting EOI" whereas i couldnt find any such option on EOI.


Couldnt figure out what to do :/

Your assistance would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nemesis9413

hammad103 said:


> Ok, so now you will need to ] for 489SS, meanwhile you can apply for SA state sponsorship while you are waiting to be invited.


I tried doing the same Nemisis but EOI gave an error " Your nominated occupation is not on the SOL" while the chain migration scheme says that you have access to Supplementary list which has my nominated occupation listed. Furthermore, statesponsorship page says " select SA as your preferred state while submitting EOI" whereas i couldnt find any such option on EOI.


Couldnt figure out what to do :/

Your assistance would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks.[/QUOTE]

I just had a quick read about the chain migration scheme, I'm thinking you might have to follow this link https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/ create an account here first to apply for state sponsorship, give it a shot.


----------



## dopo12

Dear all
urgent question:
Iam applying for visa 489 and my wife is the first applicant an i the secand one and there is no one else in the applaction so i need to complete form 47A or not.


----------



## Nemesis9413

dopo12 said:


> Dear all
> urgent question:
> Iam applying for visa 489 and my wife is the first applicant an i the secand one and there is no one else in the applaction so i need to complete form 47A or not.


Not necessary as long as you don't have any other dependents to put on 489.


----------



## indian1988

*Brother's pcc*

Hi guys,
Got a query...
I submitted my application on 27/4/15 for 221111.. All docs uploaded xcept pcc... My bro who is citizen, is sponsoring me... Just have a query whether i would require my brother's pcc or not?.. Kindly help me in this regard...

Thank you..


----------



## slvicky

indian1988 said:


> Hi guys,
> Got a query...
> I submitted my application on 27/4/15 for 221111.. All docs uploaded xcept pcc... My bro who is citizen, is sponsoring me... Just have a query whether i would require my brother's pcc or not?.. Kindly help me in this regard...
> 
> Thank you..


No. PCC of applicants only


----------



## indian1988

slvicky said:


> No. PCC of applicants only


Thanks a lot slvicky...


----------



## indian1988

Hi guys, i have lodged my visa on 27/4/15 for 221111 (accountant general) 489 FS. All docs uploaded xcept pcc ( on 5/5/15). I have 65 points.. Can any one tell me the approximate time they take for granting the visa?

Thanks a lot  :fingerscrossed:

-----------------------------------------
PTE: 18/02/2015 (65+)
CPA: 16/04/2015 ( +ve - 221111, Degree) 
EOI: 20/04/2015 (FS 489)
Invite: 24/04/2015
Visa lodged & Docs uploaded : 27/04/2015
Medical: 27/04/2015
PCC: 5/5/2015
CO: ?
Grant: ?


----------



## navbhatti907

indian1988 said:


> Hi guys, i have lodged my visa on 27/4/15 for 221111 (accountant general) 489 FS. All docs uploaded xcept pcc ( on 5/5/15). I have 65 points.. Can any one tell me the approximate time they take for granting the visa?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> PTE: 18/02/2015 (65+)
> CPA: 16/04/2015 ( +ve - 221111, Degree)
> EOI: 20/04/2015 (FS 489)
> Invite: 24/04/2015
> Visa lodged & Docs uploaded : 27/04/2015
> Medical: 27/04/2015
> PCC: 5/5/2015
> CO: ?
> Grant: ?


Total processing time is 3 months for 489 FS visa after file lodgement .. but it could vary depends upon number of factors..it seems u have uploaded all documents in advance..so may b u will get direct grant...best of luck


----------



## indian1988

navbhatti907 said:


> Total processing time is 3 months for 489 FS visa after file lodgement .. but it could vary depends upon number of factors..it seems u have uploaded all documents in advance..so may b u will get direct grant...best of luck


ok..thanks a lot navbhatti907...  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## John295

Read this newspaper guys.

Citizenship for sale: government explores price-based immigration system | theage.com.au


----------



## slvicky

John295 said:


> Read this newspaper guys.
> 
> Citizenship for sale: government explores price-based immigration system | theage.com.au


If this got approved, I wonder what will happen to 489 visa holders who planning to get permanent residency after 2 years


----------



## Nemesis9413

slvicky said:


> If this got approved, I wonder what will happen to 489 visa holders who planning to get permanent residency after 2 years


By all means: The more money you pay, the greater chance you will get PR regardless of your skill, at that time skill means nothing to them.... that's just bs.


----------



## slvicky

Nemesis9413 said:


> By all means: The more money you pay, the greater chance you will get PR regardless of your skill, at that time skill means nothing to them.... that's just bs.


Yes. This is crazy. People with more money will get the chance not the true skilled people


----------



## samlk

Hi slvicky,
Your signature shows you submitted the EOI in 2013 and got the invitation in 2015? it is taking that much long time? (for 60 point applicant)

Regards,

Sam


----------



## slvicky

samlk said:


> Hi slvicky,
> Your signature shows you submitted the EOI in 2013 and got the invitation in 2015? it is taking that much long time? (for 60 point applicant)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sam


That's because my occupation is on high demand list & they apply pro-rata basis invitations.

What is your occupation? If your one also under high demand list, I'm afraid you may have to wait bit long


----------



## ccham

samlk said:


> Hi slvicky,
> Your signature shows you submitted the EOI in 2013 and got the invitation in 2015? it is taking that much long time? (for 60 point applicant)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sam


2014 was terrible for FS applicants so we had to wait so long time. but now it seems not that much waiting time but not sure what will happen after July.


----------



## samlk

slvicky said:


> That's because my occupation is on high demand list & they apply pro-rata basis invitations.
> 
> What is your occupation? If your one also under high demand list, I'm afraid you may have to wait bit long


My occupation is 263111


----------



## samlk

ccham said:


> 2014 was terrible for FS applicants so we had to wait so long time. but now it seems not that much waiting time but not sure what will happen after July.


Have they planned any changes to Family Sponsored scheme?


----------



## slvicky

samlk said:


> My occupation is 263111


This isn't under high demand list right? So, you don't have to wait that long if they didn't introduce any new rule in next financial year.

Hope for the best. Good luck


----------



## John295

slvicky said:


> Yes. This is crazy. People with more money will get the chance not the true skilled people


and the result is that more than 50% of migrants are Chinese. I'm very sure


----------



## narinderkr

hi guys,
today i paid second fees installment for my wife for her functional english.
i paid 4850 australian dollars.
i also sent PCC of mine as well as of my wife to case officer.

the case officer asked to submit PCC's and Second fees installment on 10th April,
they gave me 28 days to do so.

so what do you think, what they will do next? what are my chances??

i applied under 489 visa family sponsored stream....electronic engineer...

one thing more, we will be having a family function in coming days, so will be on leave from my office for about 7 days.....will it cause any problem??...

will they come for physical verification??

kindly comment....


----------



## slvicky

narinderkr said:


> hi guys,
> today i paid second fees installment for my wife for her functional english.
> i paid 4850 australian dollars.
> i also sent PCC of mine as well as of my wife to case officer.
> 
> the case officer asked to submit PCC's and Second fees installment on 10th April,
> they gave me 28 days to do so.
> 
> so what do you think, what they will do next? what are my chances??
> 
> i applied under 489 visa family sponsored stream....electronic engineer...
> 
> one thing more, we will be having a family function in coming days, so will be on leave from my office for about 7 days.....will it cause any problem??...
> 
> will they come for physical verification??
> 
> kindly comment....


If they request to do second payment, that means you'll get the grant in coming days. Good luck


----------



## navbhatti907

If any rules will change for 489 visa after july 2015...could those new rules will be applicable on the applicant who already logged file or will b applicable only on new person who will apply after july..


----------



## samlk

slvicky said:


> This isn't under high demand list right? So, you don't have to wait that long if they didn't introduce any new rule in next financial year.
> 
> Hope for the best. Good luck


Thanks. I need IELTS 7 to reach 60 points, cos ACS deducted almost five years from my experience. For me, IELTS is the biggest barrier. I have spent a lot of money for this. very hard to get 7 in writing and speaking.


----------



## narinderkr

samlk said:


> Thanks. I need IELTS 7 to reach 60 points, cos ACS deducted almost five years from my experience. For me, IELTS is the biggest barrier. I have spent a lot of money for this. very hard to get 7 in writing and speaking.


try to get ryan english material.....its very helpfull....


----------



## slvicky

samlk said:


> Thanks. I need IELTS 7 to reach 60 points, cos ACS deducted almost five years from my experience. For me, IELTS is the biggest barrier. I have spent a lot of money for this. very hard to get 7 in writing and speaking.


Try PTE-A. I heard lot of applicants who unable to hit 7 in IELTS, successful with PTE-A


----------



## slvicky

navbhatti907 said:


> If any rules will change for 489 visa after july 2015...could those new rules will be applicable on the applicant who already logged file or will b applicable only on new person who will apply after july..


By logged file u meant EOI application right? If so, yes. That's what exactly happened to me. Pro-rata basis isn't there when I did my EOI. they introduced it after 3 weeks from my EOI application date


----------



## navbhatti907

slvicky said:


> navbhatti907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any rules will change for 489 visa after july 2015...could those new rules will be applicable on the applicant who already logged file or will b applicable only on new person who will apply after july..
> 
> 
> 
> By logged file u meant EOI application right? If so, yes. That's what exactly happened to me. Pro-rata basis isn't there when I did my EOI. they introduced it after 3 weeks from my EOI application date
Click to expand...

Nope..i meant after visa lodgement..i got EOI in jan 2015...and file lodgement on 24 feb..


----------



## slvicky

navbhatti907 said:


> Nope..i meant after visa lodgement..i got EOI in jan 2015...and file lodgement on 24 feb..


Then no. they introduce new rules for EOI application. Since we already lodged the visa those rules won't affect us. But there may be delays in granting visa based on occupation ceiling. But with new financial year that also not a problem.

btw, Can you add your line in the signature?


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

Dear All,

I am planning to file SS for QLD. If get 489 visa, but do not get job in my nominated occupation then Am i eligible for 887 permanent residency.

Regards
jagjeet


----------



## slvicky

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am planning to file SS for QLD. If get 489 visa, but do not get job in my nominated occupation then Am i eligible for 887 permanent residency.
> 
> Regards
> jagjeet


It's not mandatory to work under your nominated occupation. But, you have to do a full time job or multiple part time jobs at least two years to go for 887


----------



## samlk

slvicky said:


> Try PTE-A. I heard lot of applicants who unable to hit 7 in IELTS, successful with PTE-A


i also heard the same.will try this when i come to SL next time. cos i dont have a local center here for PTE -A


----------



## srik2006

samlk said:


> i also heard the same.will try this when i come to SL next time. cos i dont have a local center here for PTE -A


I got VISA grant letter today.


----------



## slvicky

srik2006 said:


> I got VISA grant letter today.


Congratz mate


----------



## srik2006

slvicky said:


> Congratz mate


Thank you.


----------



## gsena33

srik2006 said:


> I got VISA grant letter today.


Congrats mate.


----------



## ccham

srik2006 said:


> I got VISA grant letter today.


hey many cogratzzzzzzz mate. have a blast :cheer2:


----------



## kaurcool6

Congratulations guys.......
How many days immigration department took to grant visa after lodgement?


----------



## hammad103

Nemesis9413 said:


> I tried doing the same Nemisis but EOI gave an error " Your nominated occupation is not on the SOL" while the chain migration scheme says that you have access to Supplementary list which has my nominated occupation listed. Furthermore, statesponsorship page says " select SA as your preferred state while submitting EOI" whereas i couldnt find any such option on EOI.
> 
> 
> Couldnt figure out what to do :/
> 
> Your assistance would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I just had a quick read about the chain migration scheme, I'm thinking you might have to follow this link create an account here first to apply for state sponsorship, give it a shot.[/QUOTE]

Hey Nemisis,

I tried submitting state nomination but its saying that i should file EOI first. When filing EOI, its syaing that your nominated occupation is not on SOL. 

Totally clueless what to do !


----------



## slvicky

navbhatti907 said:


> Slvick...its almost end of 10th week of my file lodgement. ..still no visa grant...do u hv any idea whn i cn get ?ersevere:


still haven't assigned a CO for your application? Since this is end of the current financial year it'll take some additional time grant the visa. I guess somewhere in June/July


----------



## gsena33

navbhatti907 said:


> Slvick...its almost end of 10th week of my file lodgement. ..still no visa grant...do u hv any idea whn i cn get ?ersevere:


Hi there,

Did you notice that our forum member "srik2006" has got the grant today in the beginning of his 12th week upon visa lodged.So you will get it soon.


----------



## John295

navbhatti907 said:


> Slvick...its almost end of 10th week of my file lodgement. ..still no visa grant...do u hv any idea whn i cn get ?ersevere:


Mine is reaching 12th week but still waiting


----------



## slvicky

gsena33 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Did you notice that our forum member "srik2006" has got the grant today in the beginning of his 12th week upon visa lodged.So you will get it soon.


Yep. It was like CO assigned for me in less than 1 month & for some it took more than 2 months & counting.... you never know what they do


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> Mine is reaching 12th week but still waiting


I guess this week will be yours.


----------



## alifaseeh

I was away from this forum from quite a long time. I want to reiterate myself once again and get dependable guidance and so I can regain confidence and go ahead with the application.
My opted occupation is under CSOL code and its 149212, 149211. I have my family who can sponsor me.
Can someone please advice which will be the most suitable visa subclass under which I can apply and what would be the procedure (steps involved) and success percentage? Please help please.


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi jmy

Don't worry you will get CO assigned to your case very soon. In my case I have waited for EOI invitation for 8 months and co after 40 days. CO has asked us some documents but we are gathering the PCC and other. I had 65 points when I submitted my application. 
Thanks


----------



## alifaseeh

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi jmy
> 
> Don't worry you will get CO assigned to your case very soon. In my case I have waited for EOI invitation for 8 months and co after 40 days. CO has asked us some documents but we are gathering the PCC and other. I had 65 points when I submitted my application.
> Thanks


 Hi can you please share your experience in filing visa application under subclass 489. I want to opt under CSOL 149212 or 149211 and I have a family who can sponsor me. Please explain me the entire process.


----------



## srik2006

navbhatti907 said:


> Congrats budy...cn u share ur time line


21/2/15 visa lodged, 30/3 CO requested medical, and few docs, 13/4 CO requested again few docs, 30/4 immi account status changed to granted, 4/5 CO sent grant letter.


----------



## srik2006

gsena33 said:


> Congrats mate.


Thank you.


----------



## srik2006

ccham said:


> hey many cogratzzzzzzz mate. have a blast :cheer2:


Thank you


----------



## srik2006

kaurcool6 said:


> Congratulations guys.......
> How many days immigration department took to grant visa after lodgement?


69days


----------



## srik2006

jmy said:


> Congrats buddy. .
> How much points you have applied with. ..can u share ur points breakage


Total 60, relative sponsor-10, degree-15, age-30, experience-5


----------



## srik2006

jmy said:


> Okie fine. ..Thanx for ur quick reply. .. actually I have also applied for 489 with 60 points and waiting for co


Hope all will get grants soon, lucky year for 60 pointers.


----------



## gsena33

srik2006 said:


> 21/2/15 visa lodged, 30/3 CO requested medical, and few docs, 13/4 CO requested again few docs, 30/4 immi account status changed to granted, 4/5 CO sent grant letter.


Hi,
I thought it was direct grant.
Anyway what did CO request on 2nd time (30/4).


----------



## srik2006

gsena33 said:


> Hi,
> I thought it was direct grant.
> Anyway what did CO request on 2nd time (30/4).


He requested for father's identity and relationship identity.


----------



## gsena33

srik2006 said:


> He requested for father's identity and relationship identity.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## srik2006

gsena33 said:


> Thanks for the reply


Anybody moving to PERTH or living in PERTH please reply.


----------



## Nemesis9413

Looks like family sponsored scheme is moving along well and for state sponsored has probably reached the cap which takes longer time to process.


----------



## John295

seoprasad said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I've lodged subclass 489 visa(south australia) for the occupation ICT Trainer, on Mar 7 2015, today i've received an email from Aus Immi saying visa will get delayed due to many applications for 2014-2015 program year.
> 
> Does anyone received this kind of email?
> Approx how many days n months they'l take to grant visa from now?
> 
> Please help me out friends if any of your friends received this kind of message


Are you a state sponsored applicant? I got this email too. Mine is reaching 12th week so I guess you must wait after July.

Is this email like this?



> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 489).
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> 
> Kind regards,


----------



## Nemesis9413

srik2006 said:


> Anybody moving to PERTH or living in PERTH please reply.


My 5th year in Perth mate what's up?


----------



## narinderkr

srik2006 said:


> 69days


hi there,

i am having same timeline as yours. same ANZSCO 233411. family sponsored.

i lodged visa application on 11 march,
on 10 april i got a mail from visa officer requesting additional documents.
i mailed them yesterday.

till date no verification.
is there any verification in your case??
what documents did they ask??

in my case they asked PCC and second installment fee for functional english.

kindly reply


----------



## srik2006

narinderkr said:


> hi there,
> 
> i am having same timeline as yours. same ANZSCO 233411. family sponsored.
> 
> i lodged visa application on 11 march,
> on 10 april i got a mail from visa officer requesting additional documents.
> i mailed them yesterday.
> 
> till date no verification.
> is there any verification in your case??
> what documents did they ask??
> 
> in my case they asked PCC and second installment fee for functional english.
> 
> kindly reply


No verification, they asked father identity


----------



## narinderkr

srik2006 said:


> No verification, they asked father identity


thanx mate....

all the best for your future..
489 family sponsored visa is at highest priority..
in your case, it took 69 days..nice..

that means around 20th may can can expect something...


----------



## narinderkr

srik2006 said:


> 21/2/15 visa lodged, 30/3 CO requested medical, and few docs, 13/4 CO requested again few docs, 30/4 immi account status changed to granted, 4/5 CO sent grant letter.


so CO requested second set of additional documents on 13/4/2015.

when did you send these documents?

kindly reply


----------



## narinderkr

srik2006 said:


> No verification, they asked father identity


so CO requested second set of additional documents on 13/4/2015.

when did you send these documents?

kindly reply:thank you:


----------



## srik2006

narinderkr said:


> so co requested second set of additional documents on 13/4/2015.
> 
> When did you send these documents?
> 
> Kindly reply


21/04


----------



## dopo12

Dear all please help urgent:
Related to form 1221
There are many question i can not answer it :
1)What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
2)If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
3)Intended date of departure
4)Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
5)Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia
6)Are you fully funding your trip?
7)Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have
attended in the last 2 years
8)List all titles and describe any previous academic or research papers
you have had published
9)Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia


----------



## srik2006

narinderkr said:


> thanx mate....
> 
> all the best for your future..
> 489 family sponsored visa is at highest priority..
> in your case, it took 69 days..nice..
> 
> that means around 20th may can can expect something...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## slvicky

dopo12 said:


> Dear all please help urgent:
> Related to form 1221
> There are many question i can not answer it :
> 1)What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
> 2)If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
> 3)Intended date of departure
> 4)Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
> 5)Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
> from Australia
> 6)Are you fully funding your trip?
> 7)Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have
> attended in the last 2 years
> 8)List all titles and describe any previous academic or research papers
> you have had published
> 9)Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
> obtained once you depart Australia


Did your CO requested to fill this form 1221? I didn't fill this form and CO didn't request either


----------



## dopo12

I dont know what is CO
I just required to do that 


slvicky said:


> Did your CO requested to fill this form 1221? I didn't fill this form and CO didn't request either


----------



## slvicky

dopo12 said:


> I dont know what is CO
> I just required to do that


CO means Case Officer who is assigned to process your visa application. Normally if a Case Officer is assigned to your application, he/she will request any missing documents from you. So, for your application CO is assigned?


----------



## dopo12

How can i find CO (i creat immi account and make payment )


----------



## dopo12

How can i find CO (i creat immi account and make payment )



slvicky said:


> CO means Case Officer who is assigned to process your visa application. Normally if a Case Officer is assigned to your application, he/she will request any missing documents from you. So, for your application CO is assigned?


----------



## John295

dopo12 said:


> How can i find CO (i creat immi account and make payment )


You can only see them when they contact you to request additional documents


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

slvicky said:


> It's not mandatory to work under your nominated occupation. But, you have to do a full time job or multiple part time jobs at least two years to go for 887



Thankyou sir for your valuable reply.



Regards
Jagjeet


----------



## slvicky

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> Thankyou sir for your valuable reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Jagjeet


Oopss.... my mistake. not for 2 years only 1 year


----------



## John295

slvicky said:


> Oopss.... my mistake. not for 2 years only 1 year


source here 
You might be able to get this visa if you:

are in Australia
hold a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)

The requirements include having:

lived in a regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan area for at least two years if you were nominated by a state or territory government
lived in a designated area of Australia for at least two years if you were sponsored by an eligible relative
worked full time (usually at least 35 hours a week) in a specified regional area for at least a year while you held your eligible visa
complied with the conditions attached to your eligible visa or your Bridging visa.
You can meet the work requirement if you worked of at least 35 hours a week in one full-time job or in two or more part-time jobs. You can include any paid employment or self-employment, and you will need to be able to provide evidence of your employment claims.

Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887)


----------



## JaydenM

slvicky said:


> CO means Case Officer who is assigned to process your visa application. Normally if a Case Officer is assigned to your application, he/she will request any missing documents from you. So, for your application CO is assigned?


same here, I almost have the same timeline and situation as yours, medical examination have been finalised, but nothing return from CO, even I sent them an email 

Hope we'll get it soon 

Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## narinderkr

dopo12 said:


> Dear all please help urgent:
> Related to form 1221
> There are many question i can not answer it :
> 1)What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
> 2)If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
> 3)Intended date of departure
> 4)Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
> 5)Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
> from Australia
> 6)Are you fully funding your trip?
> 7)Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have
> attended in the last 2 years
> 8)List all titles and describe any previous academic or research papers
> you have had published
> 9)Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
> obtained once you depart Australia


Answer 1
Q16. Have you previously held an Australian visa?
if your answer is yes then u have to answer next Question otherwise write N/A
Answer 2
intended travel means when u want to travel to Australia? applicant can write around six months time from the date of visa lodge.
Answer 3
intended date of departure is again same as previous one. here applicant can write any approximate date after arrival
Answer 4
in stopovers session, applicant can write Singapore, etc (it is basically flight details)
Answer 5
proposed onward locations means when you will be coming back to your home country. answer is again singapore.
Answer 6
yes/ no depending upon applicants status. (if employed then YES, if not then NO)
Answer 7
if employed then give detail if you attended any. otherwise write N/A
Answer 8
same as previous
Answer 9
Part M, N are not applicable, so either leave it blank or write N/A

All the best
hope this helps....:boxing:
note: applicant can write N/A or leave it blank where ever required.:heh:


----------



## nishma2006

*need some ideas*

Guys Quick question.

Is it advantageous to mention contact details of the friends who are in Australia in Visa application?
I have several but I dont want to disturb them for details. 

Many thanks!!

Nish


----------



## slvicky

nishma2006 said:


> Guys Quick question.
> 
> Is it advantageous to mention contact details of the friends who are in Australia in Visa application?
> I have several but I dont want to disturb them for details.
> 
> Many thanks!!
> 
> Nish


I don't think so. It may be for their reference


----------



## nishma2006

slvicky said:


> I don't think so. It may be for there reference


Thanks Mate. I thought so too. I hope you will get your grant soon. Good luck!!!!
Nish


----------



## ccham

nishma2006 said:


> Thanks Mate. I thought so too. I hope you will get your grant soon. Good luck!!!!
> Nish


Hi,

did you lodge your visa if so please update timeline as it's very helpful for all.


----------



## dopo12

Dear all 
Today i lodge my visa but related to health examination what can i do waiting a call from case officer or what?


----------



## funny_moon

Hello, 
I had CO from 9Apr but I still wait for the IELTS result of my spouse.
I applied for Software Engineer (489FS) and its quota is 4957/5005. Does this celling affect my grant or it just affect EOI invitation?
Thanks


----------



## hcelgoog

dopo12 said:


> Dear all
> Today i lodge my visa but related to health examination what can i do waiting a call from case officer or what?


There is a good service in IMMI account called My Health Declaration to those how would like to submit their medical in advance. Unfortunately, once you lodge your application you can not use this service.


----------



## ccham

HI all,

Just now CO has been assigned for my case and asked for more documents 


Please provide a family tree diagram between you and the sponsor.
Please scan evidence of sponsor's Australian citizenship or permanent residence status.
Please scan your overseas bachelor transcript.

from this. 

scan evidence of sponsor's Australian citizenship or permanent residence status - I already submitted it but anyway I will email it again.

overseas bachelor transcript - I already submitted degree certificate but they asked transcript, I will email this one too.

but family tree diagram between you and the sponsor - for this I don't have no idea what kind of document is this. someone please tell me how I create this.

thanks


----------



## John295

ccham said:


> HI all,
> 
> Just now CO has been assigned for my case and asked for more documents
> 
> 
> Please provide a family tree diagram between you and the sponsor.
> Please scan evidence of sponsor's Australian citizenship or permanent residence status.
> Please scan your overseas bachelor transcript.
> 
> from this.
> 
> scan evidence of sponsor's Australian citizenship or permanent residence status - I already submitted it but anyway I will email it again.
> 
> overseas bachelor transcript - I already submitted degree certificate but they asked transcript, I will email this one too.
> 
> but family tree diagram between you and the sponsor - for this I don't have no idea what kind of document is this. someone please tell me how I create this.
> 
> thanks


You should submit additional documents in ImmiAccount, not only by email. For family tree, you have to draw a relationship diagram of all people you mentioned in applications. It looks like this, just 15 minutes to make it. There are many online tools to create it.


----------



## John295

Today, my application turns to 3rd month, and nothing changed.


----------



## dopo12

navbhatti907 said:


> Its up to u....U can wait for call..otherwise u can Provide before call. U hv both choice


Thank you for your help
Now i answer all questions related to health after that i print out referral letter but there are i form its contact as fallow (MY NAME declare that the information that I have provided in terms of my medical history and during my immigration health
examinations as recorded in eMedical is true and correct.
I understand that:
• my personal details and health information are being collected in the eMedical system to enable to the Department of
Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) officers to determine whether or not they are satisfied that I meet the health criteria for
an Australia visa(s);
and so on -at the end of this form show Signature:__________________________so how can i use it.


----------



## ccham

John295 said:


> You should submit additional documents in ImmiAccount, not only by email. For family tree, you have to draw a relationship diagram of all people you mentioned in applications. It looks like this, just 15 minutes to make it. There are many online tools to create it.


Thanks mate I will do today itself


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> Today, my application turns to 3rd month, and nothing changed.


Call them up again .
They will send another delay mail.


----------



## slvicky

ccham said:


> HI all,
> 
> Just now CO has been assigned for my case and asked for more documents
> 
> 
> Please provide a family tree diagram between you and the sponsor.
> Please scan evidence of sponsor's Australian citizenship or permanent residence status.
> Please scan your overseas bachelor transcript.
> 
> from this.
> 
> scan evidence of sponsor's Australian citizenship or permanent residence status - I already submitted it but anyway I will email it again.
> 
> overseas bachelor transcript - I already submitted degree certificate but they asked transcript, I will email this one too.
> 
> but family tree diagram between you and the sponsor - for this I don't have no idea what kind of document is this. someone please tell me how I create this.
> 
> thanks


ccham, your application also assigned to CO in about 1 month. Seems like they noticed we waited sooo long to get the invitation & enough keeping them wait


----------



## alexoir

John295 said:


> Today, my application turns to 3rd month, and nothing changed.


Hold on John and keep praying. For all you know, your direct grant is on its way.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## farhanvayani

For 489 visa application, Ielts or English medium education is required for spouse ? She has completed her education back home but has ielts which is expired last year july 2004.
Can I show her ielts which is older than 24 months but less than 36 months? 
As I heard DIBP accepts English proof test which has taken in last 36 months.

Please respond if any one knows or came across same situation?

Thanks


----------



## navbhatti907

Yes.. ielts is valid for 36 months


----------



## ccham

farhanvayani said:


> For 489 visa application, Ielts or English medium education is required for spouse ? She has completed her education back home but has ielts which is expired last year july 2004.
> Can I show her ielts which is older than 24 months but less than 36 months?
> As I heard DIBP accepts English proof test which has taken in last 36 months.
> 
> Please respond if any one knows or came across same situation?
> 
> Thanks


If you prove only functional english(4.5 overall) IELTS, valid only 12 months.


----------



## JaydenM

Granted. 9 weeks in total, offshore applicant 

GODS BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## srik2006

JaydenM said:


> Granted. 9 weeks in total, offshore applicant
> 
> GODS BLESS YOU ALL


Which state you are relocating?


----------



## gsena33

JaydenM said:


> Granted. 9 weeks in total, offshore applicant
> 
> GODS BLESS YOU ALL


Congratulation ...!!!

KIndly share your time line.


----------



## gsena33

*Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications*

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## Nemesis9413

gsena33 said:


> *Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications*
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


They have made the updates overhere finally... The process date was on 18/01/15 for such long period and its moving along finally. God bless you all layball:


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> They have made the updates overhere finally... The process date was on 18/01/15 for such long period and its moving along finally. God bless you all layball:


Hi Nemesis9413,

I am running 11th week without CO.
Would it be worth if I call after 12 th week if there will not any response from DIBP

_


----------



## ccham

gsena33 said:


> Hi Nemesis9413,
> 
> I am running 11th week without CO.
> Would it be worth if I call after 12 th week if there will not any response from DIBP
> 
> _


Yes, I think it's better. at least you will have some response then. but may be direct grant on the way


----------



## Nemesis9413

gsena33 said:


> Hi Nemesis9413,
> 
> I am running 11th week without CO.
> Would it be worth if I call after 12 th week if there will not any response from DIBP
> 
> _


Have you previously received the "Acknowledgement of Application Received" letter from DIBP? If so then you can send an email to [email protected] on follow up. Good luck :high5:


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> Have you previously received the "Acknowledgement of Application Received" letter from DIBP? If so then you can send an email to [email protected] on follow up. Good luck :high5:


No I did not receive such a letter. How did you recieve it ? Over e-mail or download from immi account correspondence


----------



## John295

gsena33 said:


> No I did not receive such a letter. How did you recieve it ? Over e-mail or download from immi account correspondence


Why not? Everybody receives this letter in immi account and from email when they pay and lodge the visa.


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> Why not? Everybody receives this letter in immi account and from email when they pay and lodge the visa.


Ohhh. Something is very wrong. I will drop an e-mail to them regarding this.
Can this acknowledgement letter be downloaded from your immi account ?
In my immi account 0 correspondence .


----------



## John295

gsena33 said:


> Ohhh. Something is very wrong. I will drop an e-mail to them regarding this.
> Can this acknowledgement letter be downloaded from your immi account ?
> In my immi account 0 correspondence .


It's still there, you can download it any time you want. I doubt that you paid the visa fee but haven't submitted the application


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> It's still there, you can download it any time you want. I doubt that you paid the visa fee but haven't submitted the application


No. My application status shows *Processing*


----------



## ravinder_cnc

gsena33 said:


> *Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications*
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


 Hi gsena....can u tell me when do they change the status of priority processing ?? if you have information..please let me know as yesterday it was different and today it is different..


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> It's still there, you can download it any time you want. I doubt that you paid the visa fee but haven't submitted the application


Hi All,

It can be seen clearly "Application Submitted " see below link.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xtk3hh8q6dauwva/photo 8-5-15 3 32 59 pm.png?dl=0

Kindly advise. I am bit confused as I didn't recive the acknowledgedment


----------



## ccham

gsena33 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It can be seen clearly "Application Submitted " see below link.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xtk3hh8q6dauwva/photo 8-5-15 3 32 59 pm.png?dl=0
> 
> Kindly advise. I am bit confused as I didn't recive the acknowledgedment


yeah, it seems you have submitted application, may be check with your spam folder may be some email there. once I had this with ACS. but I recommend you to contact them by phone as it's not harm.


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> It's still there, you can download it any time you want. I doubt that you paid the visa fee but haven't submitted the application


+61 7 31367000 

Is above number is correct to call DIBP as I have not been allocated CO ?


----------



## ccham

gsena33 said:


> +61 7 31367000
> 
> Is above number is correct to call DIBP as I have not been allocated CO ?


honestly I don't have idea about number. but general number should be ok. at least from there you can get exact number to contact.


----------



## funny_moon

I've just uploaded my spouse's IELTS result. Now wait for grant email (so worried)


----------



## binu26

indian1988 said:


> Hi guys, i have lodged my visa on 27/4/15 for 221111 (accountant general) 489 FS. All docs uploaded xcept pcc ( on 5/5/15). I have 65 points.. Can any one tell me the approximate time they take for granting the visa?
> 
> Thanks a lot  :fingerscrossed:
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> PTE: 18/02/2015 (65+)
> CPA: 16/04/2015 ( +ve - 221111, Degree)
> EOI: 20/04/2015 (FS 489)
> Invite: 24/04/2015
> Visa lodged & Docs uploaded : 27/04/2015
> Medical: 27/04/2015
> PCC: 5/5/2015
> CO: ?
> Grant: ?


Hi Indian I have applied for 489 fs with 65 points on 29th April front loaded all documents. Are timelines are more less similar. Please let me know when you get a case officer


----------



## Ruben88

indian1988 said:


> Hi ccham...i also have my bro as my sponsor... Can u please let me know where did u make your family tree, so i can also make and upload it before co asks..
> 
> Thanks..


you can upload your's and your brother's birth certificate. it would be good evidence of relationship.


----------



## ss_nib

Hi friends,

I have received 489 visa southern inland NSW ss... 
can anyone confirm that i can land anywhere in australia under 489 visa or not..?


----------



## binu26

binu26 said:


> Hi Indian I have applied for 489 fs with 65 points on 29th April front loaded all documents. Are timelines are more less similar. Please let me know when you get a case officer


Did u upload form 80 as well??


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> Why not? Everybody receives this letter in immi account and from email when they pay and lodge the visa.



Just while ago, I reveiceved the acknowledgement email as I sent an e-mail regarding the issue on last Friday.


----------



## John295

ss_nib said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have received 489 visa southern inland NSW ss...
> can anyone confirm that i can land anywhere in australia under 489 visa or not..?


Please share your timeline. You have to move to the regional which sponsored your application.


----------



## indian1988

Ruben88 said:


> you can upload your's and your brother's birth certificate. it would be good evidence of relationship.


Hi ruben88... Already done that.. But i was just wondering if they ask for anything more??...thanks a lot for reply..


----------



## indian1988

binu26 said:


> Did u upload form 80 as well??


Yes binu i have uploaded everything except my pcc...i will upload it on 15th as i have my appointment on that day...


----------



## gsena33

*Form 1399-War Crime*



gsena33 said:


> Just while ago, I reveiceved the acknowledgement email as I sent an e-mail regarding the issue on last Friday.



Few minutes ago, I got e-mail from CO by requesting *Form 1399 ( War Crime Declaration ).* Has anybody submitted this form before ?


----------



## ss_nn

John295 said:


> Please share your timeline. You have to move to the regional which sponsored your application.


Hi,, I just want initial entry in Adelaide & there after within 4 or 5 days move to sponsored regional area on NSW.. Is it possible or not??

Visa applied in JAN 2015, Grant in first week of May.

Thanks.


----------



## alexoir

My good counselors, I need your advise on this one. I have applied for 489SS and waiting for the final outcome after receiving the delay mail. Can I go ahead and apply for 189/190?

Your response would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## John295

ss_nn said:


> Hi,, I just want initial entry in Adelaide & there after within 4 or 5 days move to sponsored regional area on NSW.. Is it possible or not??
> 
> Visa applied in JAN 2015, Grant in first week of May.
> 
> Thanks.


In my opinion, you have 3 months to move to regional area after the date of grant so the answer is yes

Your visa is SS or FS? I quess FS. Thanks


----------



## John295

gsena33 said:


> Few minutes ago, I got e-mail from CO by requesting *Form 1399 ( War Crime Declaration ).* Has anybody submitted this form before ?


Eventually, You got CO. This is the first time i've ever heard about this form. Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> Eventually, You got CO. This is the first time i've ever heard about this form. Good luck :fingerscrossed:



Thanks John. Yesterday I called them regarding my Ack: mail. Then, they informed my that I have been assigned CO & CO had sent an e-mails too requesting docs on 09th April. But I told them that I receive nothing from them. After that they doble confirmed my e-mail add & Eventuall I received the CO email requsting docs.


----------



## ccham

gsena33 said:


> Thanks John. Yesterday I called them regarding my Ack: mail. Then, they informed my that I have been assigned CO & CO had sent an e-mails too requesting docs on 09th April. But I told them that I receive nothing from them. After that they doble confirmed my e-mail add & Eventuall I received the CO email requsting docs.


Finally sunlight for you  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## John295

gsena33 said:


> Thanks John. Yesterday I called them regarding my Ack: mail. Then, they informed my that I have been assigned CO & CO had sent an e-mails too requesting docs on 09th April. But I told them that I receive nothing from them. After that they doble confirmed my e-mail add & Eventuall I received the CO email requsting docs.


how about a delay email? Have you got it ?


----------



## Jaimin

Hi Guys,
I am little curious about the time it takes after submission of remaining docs requested by CO. Today I have uploaded remaining documents asked by CO including Form 80. How much time would it take to get my grant letter?

Thanks


----------



## funny_moon

3 hours ago, I received the grant email for my family.
I've just updated my signature


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> how about a delay email? Have you got it ?


Not Yet.


----------



## navbhatti907

funny_moon said:


> 3 hours ago, I received the grant email for my family.
> I've just updated my signature


 That great news...congrats buddy


----------



## ccham

funny_moon said:


> 3 hours ago, I received the grant email for my family.
> I've just updated my signature


WOW, congratzzz mate .....


----------



## Jaimin

funny_moon said:


> 3 hours ago, I received the grant email for my family.
> I've just updated my signature


Great!! Congratulations. I hope I get it soon like yours.


----------



## dopo12

Congratulation
Kindly inform us about the forms you complete like form 80 etc.......
Regards,



funny_moon said:


> 3 hours ago, I received the grant email for my family.
> I've just updated my signature


----------



## funny_moon

dopo12 said:


> Congratulation
> Kindly inform us about the forms you complete like form 80 etc.......
> Regards,


No, I submitted passport, birth certificate, qualification & files relating ACS and went to Medical check. After that, CO required PCC and my spouse's IELTS result. I sent them on Friday and Tuesday I received the auto grant email.

Thank you all, mates


----------



## dopo12

How come
As i read before there are many applicant said thst form 80 is mandatory for all aplicant pleas i need to be sure from this point because i was upload all my document except form 80 on 6 may 2015

Reards,


funny_moon said:


> No, I submitted passport, birth certificate, qualification & files relating ACS and went to Medical check. After that, CO required PCC and my spouse's IELTS result. I sent them on Friday and Tuesday I received the auto grant email.
> 
> Thank you all, mates


----------



## dopo12

*Enquire*

How come
As i read before there are many applicant said thst form 80 is mandatory for all aplicant pleas i need to be sure from this point because i was upload all my document except form 80 on 6 may 2015

Reards,


funny_moon said:


> No, I submitted passport, birth certificate, qualification & files relating ACS and went to Medical check. After that, CO required PCC and my spouse's IELTS result. I sent them on Friday and Tuesday I received the auto grant email.
> 
> Thank you all, mates


----------



## Nemesis9413

Jaimin said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am little curious about the time it takes after submission of remaining docs requested by CO. Today I have uploaded remaining documents asked by CO including Form 80. How much time would it take to get my grant letter?
> 
> Thanks


Looking at the timeline on some peeps here that has been granted with 489FS including myself, it is very likely that your visa shall be granted before end of May if everything goes fine. Hang in there :cheer2:


----------



## Nemesis9413

funny_moon said:


> 3 hours ago, I received the grant email for my family.
> I've just updated my signature


Congrats mate now you can fly like a bird :eyebrows:


----------



## Nemesis9413

From the look of the grant pattern on 489 visa from Feb till May 2015, there were 4 members here including myself was granted under FS & much less members granted under SS but received delay notice, so its quite obvious that SS has pretty much been filled up for 2014-15 financial year possibly with small vacancies available.


----------



## Jaimin

Nemesis9413 said:


> From the look of the grant pattern on 489 visa from Feb till May 2015, there were 4 members here including myself was granted under FS & much less members granted under SS but received delay notice, so its quite obvious that SS has pretty much been filled up for 2014-15 financial year possibly with small vacancies available.


According to priority group 3 (subclass 489) maximum time would be 3 months from the date of lodgement. Now is it true that only certain number of invitations are issued to fulfill the current year's targets? Or there is no co-relation between invitation and grant?


----------



## accountant1996

I am in need of a reality check on my chances of getting a invitation. Here are the details:

489 subclass Family sponsored in WA
60 points
General Accountant
Will be 50 in late 2015

I am waiting on agent to submit the skills and degree certification then if approved submit an eoi. I am just wondering if there is even a slight chance of even if everything is approved and EOI submitted if an invitation would be received before end of year. The agent says there is a possibility but I feel it is all mouth service to collect the fee. I feel my chances are almost non existent and I am throwing money away for the process.


----------



## jmy

Hiii All

CO has been assigned to my case today and asked for Form 80, Form 1221 and my CV. I have applied visa application on 10/04/2015 for state sponsorship. I wanted to ask to all friends here that case officer always asked for CV in state sponsorship case or mine is the only case here. Please share your thoughts and ideas and how much time will it take from here to visa grant.


----------



## jpadda001

jmy said:


> Hiii All
> 
> CO has been assigned to my case today and asked for Form 80, Form 1221 and my CV. I have applied visa application on 10/04/2015 for state sponsorship. I wanted to ask to all friends here that case officer always asked for CV in state sponsorship case or mine is the only case here. Please share your thoughts and ideas and how much time will it take from here to visa grant.


i have applied visa on 17 march and co assigned 1 may.

co also ask me form 80 and cv. i submitted it on 5 may now waiting for grant


----------



## Jaimin

Hi friends,
My Application is managed by my Agent. I have created immi account with my another email id. When I login to my immi account, notification goes to my email id about successful login. Does same notificatin go to my agent whenever I login to immi account?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alexoir

jmy said:


> Hiii All
> 
> CO has been assigned to my case today and asked for Form 80, Form 1221 and my CV. I have applied visa application on 10/04/2015 for state sponsorship. I wanted to ask to all friends here that case officer always asked for CV in state sponsorship case or mine is the only case here. Please share your thoughts and ideas and how much time will it take from here to visa grant.


Jmy, it is not unusual for your CO to request for your CV, especially when you are applying through SS. I uploaded my CV upfront so I had no problems there. CVs are quite easy to prepare. You should focus more on the Form 80 which requires a lot of information. I hope you started filling it before your CO requested for it. 

The advertised processing time for 489 is 3 months. However, do not expect any grant till July because it seems the 2014/2015 program has been filled up. All the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jmy

alexoir said:


> Jmy, it is not unusual for your CO to request for your CV, especially when you are applying through SS. I uploaded my CV upfront so I had no problems there. CVs are quite easy to prepare. You should focus more on the Form 80 which requires a lot of information. I hope you started filling it before your CO requested for it.
> 
> The advertised processing time for 489 is 3 months. However, do not expect any grant till July because it seems the 2014/2015 program has been filled up. All the best.:fingerscrossed:


Thanx Alexoir for reply

I checked your previous threads and came to know that u have received any such mail asking your to wait for next year program. So, on this behalf you are concluding that 2014/2015 program has been filled up. Can you please share - you receive that mail after CO assigned or before that and which territory you received invitation from ??


----------



## alexoir

jmy said:


> Thanx Alexoir for reply
> 
> I checked your previous threads and came to know that u have received any such mail asking your to wait for next year program. So, on this behalf you are concluding that 2014/2015 program has been filled up. Can you please share - you receive that mail after CO assigned or before that and which territory you received invitation from ??


Jmy, I had 65 points 489SS raised me to 75. QLD nominated me. I can't post a signature for now. I would if i could


----------



## alexoir

accountant1996 said:


> I am in need of a reality check on my chances of getting a invitation. Here are the details:
> 
> 489 subclass Family sponsored in WA
> 60 points
> General Accountant
> Will be 50 in late 2015
> 
> I am waiting on agent to submit the skills and degree certification then if approved submit an eoi. I am just wondering if there is even a slight chance of even if everything is approved and EOI submitted if an invitation would be received before end of year. The agent says there is a possibility but I feel it is all mouth service to collect the fee. I feel my chances are almost non existent and I am throwing money away for the process.


Accountant, i've met people on this platform who had to wait for between a year and a 1.5 years to be invited on 489FS (60 points). If your initial score is 60, a 489SS could raise you to 70 and brighten your chances of being selected. I think you should consider that.

Otherwise, you would just have to pray and keep your fingers crossed. Nothing is impossible.


----------



## jmy

alexoir said:


> Jmy, I had 65 points 489SS raised me to 75. QLD nominated me. I can't post a signature for now. I would if i could


No issues alexoir. Thanx for sharing this much information. Anyways CO assigned to your case or not


----------



## John295

dopo12 said:


> Congratulation
> Kindly inform us about the forms you complete like form 80 etc.......
> Regards,


Form 80 is only for onshore applicant. If you are offshore, ignore this form.


----------



## Ruben88

John295 said:


> Form 80 is only for onshore applicant. If you are offshore, ignore this form.


not really,im an offshore applicant. CO asked me to complete form 80. i believe it's subjective to CO's decision.


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

I have been invited for 489 subclass. Now i m preparing my further docs for visa application.

I have to pay AUD$6160 through credit card but i have cards with lesser limits. Is there any other mode for payments?

Pl guide me with your experience about processing times after payment?


----------



## alexoir

John295 said:


> Form 80 is only for onshore applicant. If you are offshore, ignore this form.


John, I really doubt this. I'm an offshore applicant but I was still required to fill Form 80. My CO specifically asked me to.


----------



## alexoir

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> I have been invited for 489 subclass. Now i m preparing my further docs for visa application.
> 
> I have to pay AUD$6160 through credit card but i have cards with lesser limits. Is there any other mode for payments?
> 
> Pl guide me with your experience about processing times after payment?


Jagjeetsingh, just talk to your bankers to raise your credit card's limit for a one off transaction. They could lower it again right after. Advertised processing time is 3 months.


----------



## Veronica

jagjeetsingh507;7146522
Pl guide me with your experience about processing times after payment?[/quote said:


> Please do not use text speak, see rule 6


----------



## jmy

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> I have been invited for 489 subclass. Now i m preparing my further docs for visa application.
> 
> I have to pay AUD$6160 through credit card but i have cards with lesser limits. Is there any other mode for payments?
> 
> Pl guide me with your experience about processing times after payment?


Hii jagjeet

There are other options also to pay your visa application fee but other options are time consuming. You can refer http://www.immi.gov.au/help/pages/fees-charges/how-to-pay.aspx for more information about payment options. But the best way is to pay online by credit card. Please follow the ways that Alexoir has suggested you..


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

alexoir said:


> Jagjeetsingh, just talk to your bankers to raise your credit card's limit for a one off transaction. They could lower it again right after. Advertised processing time is 3 months.



Thankyou alexoir for your guidance.
One more thing to ask, i have applied for pcc and appointment is on 26th. Do you have any idea about pcc timelines?

Regards
Jagjeet


----------



## alexoir

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> Thankyou alexoir for your guidance.
> One more thing to ask, i have applied for pcc and appointment is on 26th. Do you have any idea about pcc timelines?
> 
> Regards
> Jagjeet


PCC is country specific. I think your Police department should help your with this response. To my best estimation however, it takes between 2 days to 2 months. Like I said, it's country specific.


----------



## Manan85

Hi all

I lodged my visa application on 7 april 2015, CO assigned on 14th May and asked form 80, CV and partner functional english evidence. 
My partner band score is 
Listening 4.5
Reading 4
Speaking 4.5
Writing 5
Overall 4.5

My question is functional english require overall 4.5 or each module should have at least 4.5 score..?? 

Thanks.


----------



## gsena33

Manan85 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 7 april 2015, CO assigned on 14th May and asked form 80, CV and partner functional english evidence.
> My partner band score is
> Listening 4.5
> Reading 4
> Speaking 4.5
> Writing 5
> Overall 4.5
> 
> My question is functional english require overall 4.5 or each module should have at least 4.5 score..??
> 
> Thanks.


Functional English is fine. It is considered as *Overall*


----------



## ravinder_cnc

Manan85 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 7 april 2015, CO assigned on 14th May and asked form 80, CV and partner functional english evidence.
> My partner band score is
> Listening 4.5
> Reading 4
> Speaking 4.5
> Writing 5
> Overall 4.5
> 
> My question is functional english require overall 4.5 or each module should have at least 4.5 score..??
> 
> Thanks.


Hi manan ...did u apply for family sponsored or state ?? I lodged my visa on 23rd march for FS but havent got any CO yet....please let me know


----------



## Manan85

ravinder_cnc said:


> Hi manan ...did u apply for family sponsored or state ?? I lodged my visa on 23rd march for FS but havent got any CO yet....please let me know



Applied FS 489 visa on 7th April


----------



## Manan85

Hi All 

We (with my family included in my application) did health examination on 4th may. 
Yesterday (14th May) my CO asked to have health examination. 
How to check if result is submitted or not?


----------



## kaurcool6

U can at the clinic wether they updated it or not. Mostly they do that within 7 working days. In our case we confirmed from clinic and they did with in 7 days.


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

kaurcool6 said:


> U can at the clinic wether they updated it or not. Mostly they do that within 7 working days. In our case we confirmed from clinic and they did with in 7 days.


Hi kaurcool,

Actually, i have been invited for apply in 489 state sponsored. Now, for my spouse english proficency, she had done 3 yrs technical diploma in garments technology which was in english medium. Is it enough or she have to do ielts or pte?

Regards
Jagjeet


----------



## alexoir

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> Hi kaurcool,
> 
> Actually, i have been invited for apply in 489 state sponsored. Now, for my spouse english proficency, she had done 3 yrs technical diploma in garments technology which was in english medium. Is it enough or she have to do ielts or pte?
> 
> Regards
> Jagjeet


Jagjeet,

so far as the 3 years technical diploma is post secondary, it satisfies functional english. It meets the following requirement posted on the immi website:

_Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English._

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

alexoir said:


> Jagjeet,
> 
> so far as the 3 years technical diploma is post secondary, it satisfies functional english. It meets the following requirement posted on the immi website:
> 
> _Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English._
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?


Dear alexoir,

My wife did her diploma after 10th. Is this consider?


----------



## alexoir

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> Dear alexoir,
> 
> My wife did her diploma after 10th. Is this consider?


Jagjeetsingh,

I think Australia's secondary school ends at the 12th grade. 

Anyway, having read the requirements again, it doesn't state on the immi website that the diploma should be post-secondary. I was only assuming. Your wife should satisfy the Functional English requirement with her technical diploma.


----------



## ravinder_cnc

undefined said:


> jagjeetsingh507 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi kaurcool,
> 
> Actually, i have been invited for apply in 489 state sponsored. Now, for my spouse english proficency, she had done 3 yrs technical diploma in garments technology which was in english medium. Is it enough or she have to do ielts or pte?
> 
> Regards
> Jagjeet
> 
> 
> 
> Jagjeet,
> 
> so far as the 3 years technical diploma is post secondary, it satisfies functional english. It meets the following requirement posted on the immi website:
> 
> _Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English._
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
Click to expand...




Manan85 said:


> ravinder_cnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi manan ...did u apply for family sponsored or state ?? I lodged my visa on 23rd march for FS but havent got any CO yet....please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applied FS 489 visa on 7th April
Click to expand...

Looks strange....i dnt know whats going on...i applied for FS with 70 points on 23rd march....i havent got any CO yet....even also my occupation has high demand with 99% percent availability left...what going on..confused...


----------



## path_prasanna

hi ,
I have a quick question,if i submit my application with 60 points in July should i have to wait till February to get an invite or will i get it as per the availability?


----------



## piyush1132003

path_prasanna said:


> hi ,
> I have a quick question,if i submit my application with 60 points in July should i have to wait till February to get an invite or will i get it as per the availability?


As per availability, ceiling and score.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## path_prasanna

score? do you mean the points?


----------



## piyush1132003

path_prasanna said:


> score? do you mean the points?


Yes Sir.
Points you have.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## path_prasanna

Thanks piyush1132003.

So basically i have to wait ,is that what you mean?


----------



## ccham

path_prasanna said:


> Thanks piyush1132003.
> 
> So basically i have to wait ,is that what you mean?


it's totally depend in pro rata allocation if you are in high demand occupation else you would have to wait maximum couple of months.


----------



## path_prasanna

Thanks ccham,
I'm a mechanical engineer and currently another 550 seats are available in the occupation ceeling..in this case how things will work..


----------



## Its_f3r

Hi All,

I have a question, i am a permanent resident of australia and i am planning to sponsor my sister to get 489 visa. I am just wondering what the requirement are (for me) to be able to sponsor my sister?
I currently live in sydney, and i know well i cant sponsor her in Sydney. If i move to Melbourne, how long do i have to stay there to be eligible to be a sponsor?

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## ccham

path_prasanna said:


> Thanks ccham,
> I'm a mechanical engineer and currently another 550 seats are available in the occupation ceeling..in this case how things will work..


so you are not in high demand occupation so you have good chance to get invited within couple of months. you would not have wait so long. start things as soon as possible because we don't know what they would change in July 1.


----------



## ravinder_cnc

Nemesis9413 said:


> I have just received the golden email!!! It's finally granted :second:
> I am sure you folks will get the response soon as well, hang in there :fingerscrossed:


HI Nemesis....i applied for FS489 on 23-3-15 with 70 points just after 8 days when you lodged your visa application...I still havent got any CO yet...so just want to know whether you were allocated or CO or not... Or it was a direct grant without a CO assigned to you.....i have applied for 323214( metal machinist ) which is the 5th occupation which has high demand after nurses and teachers....


----------



## path_prasanna

Thanks for the info ccham!!


----------



## Treenah

*Visa 489 dependent*

Hi. Just new to the forum. I was wondering if the dependent fullfills the conditions in a visa 489 and not the main applicant, can the dependent apply for a PR Visa and not the main applicant?

Thanks


----------



## John295

ravinder_cnc said:


> HI Nemesis....i applied for FS489 on 23-3-15 with 70 points just after 8 days when you lodged your visa application...I still havent got any CO yet...so just want to know whether you were allocated or CO or not... Or it was a direct grant without a CO assigned to you.....i have applied for 323214( metal machinist ) which is the 5th occupation which has high demand after nurses and teachers....


without sponsorship, you got 60 points so why not 189?


----------



## ravinder_cnc

John295 said:


> ravinder_cnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Nemesis....i applied for FS489 on 23-3-15 with 70 points just after 8 days when you lodged your visa application...I still havent got any CO yet...so just want to know whether you were allocated or CO or not... Or it was a direct grant without a CO assigned to you.....i have applied for 323214( metal machinist ) which is the 5th occupation which has high demand after nurses and teachers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without sponsorship, you got 60 points so why not 189?
Click to expand...

 It was just that i was invited for 489 visa and was not invited for 189....so as i was in a hurry to lodge visa application...i applied for 489....


----------



## santhoshgn001

*Assessment time frame*

HI i m from india i want an exact time frame and also as am fitter with 5 years in this field what kind of test is that


----------



## John295

Treenah said:


> Hi. Just new to the forum. I was wondering if the dependent fullfills the conditions in a visa 489 and not the main applicant, can the dependent apply for a PR Visa and not the main applicant?
> 
> Thanks


They only care if you held subclass 489 or not.


----------



## Nemesis9413

ravinder_cnc said:


> HI Nemesis....i applied for FS489 on 23-3-15 with 70 points just after 8 days when you lodged your visa application...I still havent got any CO yet...so just want to know whether you were allocated or CO or not... Or it was a direct grant without a CO assigned to you.....i have applied for 323214( metal machinist ) which is the 5th occupation which has high demand after nurses and teachers....


My visa was granted directly without another contact from CO. The only time that CO will contact applicant or agent is when they would need more document to support with your application.


----------



## ravinder_cnc

Nemesis9413 said:


> ravinder_cnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Nemesis....i applied for FS489 on 23-3-15 with 70 points just after 8 days when you lodged your visa application...I still havent got any CO yet...so just want to know whether you were allocated or CO or not... Or it was a direct grant without a CO assigned to you.....i have applied for 323214( metal machinist ) which is the 5th occupation which has high demand after nurses and teachers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My visa was granted directly without another contact from CO. The only time that CO will contact applicant or agent is when they would need more document to support with your application.
Click to expand...

 Dear nemesis...thanks for you info....the time when i lodged my application , all the documents were submitted at that time except the PCC which i submitted after 20 days on 17th april....so all the documents are submitted...this is my 8th week...so lets hope i get some good news...


----------



## K.W

Hi Dears,

It is my first time to post here.I am a sales engineer from Egypt (Sales Representative (Industrial Products) - 225411) and my occupation is exist on Csol ...

My questions are:
1.Do I applicable to apply for 489 Skilled Worker as I am on Csol?
2.My occupation is only on South Australia 489 list and it does not exist on any other state migration plan...What are my chances? ...I guess there will be large numbers of people applying on this occupation?
3.Should I wait for the new year list on July ? as Vetassess will take time to get feedback?
I have a mechanical engineering degree but i have engineering sales experience only..that is why i can not apply as a mechanical engineer as I can not prepare CDR...

Sorry for asking too many questions

Thanks in advance


----------



## John295

K.W said:


> Hi Dears,
> 
> It is my first time to post here.I am a sales engineer from Egypt (Sales Representative (Industrial Products) - 225411) and my occupation is exist on Csol ...
> 
> My questions are:
> 1.Do I applicable to apply for 489 Skilled Worker as I am on Csol?
> 2.My occupation is only on South Australia 489 list and it does not exist on any other state migration plan...What are my chances? ...I guess there will be large numbers of people applying on this occupation?
> 3.Should I wait for the new year list on July ? as Vetassess will take time to get feedback?
> I have a mechanical engineering degree but i have engineering sales experience only..that is why i can not apply as a mechanical engineer as I can not prepare CDR...
> 
> Sorry for asking too many questions
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. If a state accepts to sponsor you, everything will be alright.
2. No one knows, just try.
3. You have to get skill assessment outcome before applying EOI.


----------



## Nemesis9413

ravinder_cnc said:


> Dear nemesis...thanks for you info....the time when i lodged my application , all the documents were submitted at that time except the PCC which i submitted after 20 days on 17th april....so all the documents are submitted...this is my 8th week...so lets hope i get some good news...


Please see my timeline below.


----------



## ccham

seems grants getting slowdown, did not see ant grants in this tread after first week of May.


----------



## gsena33

ccham said:


> seems grants getting slowdown, did not see ant grants in this tread after first week of May.



I called to my CO today. Got the Delay e-mail just after the call.


----------



## John295

gsena33 said:


> I called to my CO today. Got the Delay e-mail just after the call.


and same contents to mine ?


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> and same contents to mine ?


Yes. Exactly same


----------



## ccham

gsena33 said:


> I called to my CO today. Got the Delay e-mail just after the call.


another thread I saw some 189 applicant also getting delay email


----------



## John295

ccham said:


> another thread I saw some 189 applicant also getting delay email


they are accountant, software engineer and Business analyst. These occupations are full, others still remain a lot.


----------



## MontyC

Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered you in another thread...


*REF:* *189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*






MontyC said:


> Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


----------



## Sunit0167

It's means they checking yours details and matching with yours documents , and after that they grant visa to you


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations and ALL The Best !!!

What guidance do you require???




narinderkr said:


> guys got visa for me n my family
> granted on 20th may
> 
> kindly guide me for PR process.....as i got TR for 4 years...


----------



## narinderkr

next is 887 visa??

have to work in same Category or in any field??


----------



## jpadda001

narinderkr said:


> guys got visa for me n my family
> granted on 20th may
> 
> kindly guide me for PR process.....as i got TR for 4 years...


what additional docs CO ask?

i have submitted docs on 5 may waiting for grant.

i have little bit hope from your outcome


----------



## narinderkr

jpadda001 said:


> what additional docs CO ask?
> 
> i have submitted docs on 5 may waiting for grant.
> 
> i have little bit hope from your outcome


they asked PCC again
and Second fees installment for my mother for her functional english


----------



## Jaimin

MontyC said:


> Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


Hi MontyC,
Can you please share your timeline? when did you lodge your application?

Thanks.


----------



## ccham

narinderkr said:


> guys got visa for me n my family
> granted on 20th may
> 
> kindly guide me for PR process.....as i got TR for 4 years...


wow. congratulation mate ....


----------



## gsena33

narinderkr said:


> guys got visa for me n my family
> granted on 20th may
> 
> kindly guide me for PR process.....as i got TR for 4 years...


Congratulation mate...!!!


----------



## Sunit0167

Narinder kr, 2years stay in regional area and 1 year salary slip with tax deduction, then you summit all these docs to immigration and get pr,


----------



## jmy

*Verification*



MontyC said:


> Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


Hello MontyC

Its not necessary that you will receive verification call form Australia only, they sometime forward cases to native countries verification team if case officer find any discrepancy. Also without your knowledge case officer has been assigned to your case. Can you please share supporting documents that you have uploaded for experience


----------



## Jeeten#80

YES....VISA subclass 489 provides a pathway to permanent residence through the Skilled-Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887).


I think you can work in any Field.


BUT read the following for more details....


*REF:* *Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)*





narinderkr said:


> next is 887 visa??
> 
> have to work in same Category or in any field??


----------



## laju1984

Here is one query about 489 visa. If anyone can solve . Under 489 my sponser is in designated area ( Victoria ) and I read that u should live in same place where yr sponser is reside. But what if my Occupation is not in list of that state ( Victoria ) ??????


----------



## narinderkr

laju1984 said:


> Here is one query about 489 visa. If anyone can solve . Under 489 my sponser is in designated area ( Victoria ) and I read that u should live in same place where yr sponser is reside. But what if my Occupation is not in list of that state ( Victoria ) ??????



where did u read this mate, kindly shere the link

firstly
it is not mandatory to stay in same designated area where your sponsor is living!!

yes it is true that you have to stay in designated area, but that could be anywhere...

the letter which i received, they mentioned all the designated areas of Australia...

secondly, you have to work for one year continuously, field of work could be any, remember it could be any....!!!!

hope this help


----------



## laju1984

Will share the link soon


----------



## narinderkr

laju1984 said:


> Will share the link soon


i am afraid your information is faulty mate...
always try to follow gov.au sites

here is the link

Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)

then go to visa applicants

then go to Specified regional areas of Australia

now read this section ------ Designated areas of Australia

If you are sponsored by an eligible relative, you are to live, work and study in one of the following designated areas of Australia.

all the best


----------



## narinderkr

laju1984 said:


> Will share the link soon


You must live in specified areas
Your visa has been granted on the basis of a sponsorship by a family member. Visa condition
8549 requires that you must live, study and work in designated area(s). These are---

this is written in my visa grant letter.....


----------



## laju1984

http://truebluemigration.com/visa-t...tion/skilled-nominated-or-sponsored-visa-489/


----------



## narinderkr

laju1984 said:


> Sponsored Visa Australia - Subclass 489 | True Blue


mate this is some immigration private site...

believe me, i got the visa and letter, it is clearly written there...

even 489 visa holder can stay and work in more than one designated area...

the only thing is YOU HAVE TO STAY IN DESIGNATED AREA(S).....that's it !!

my advise don't follow non-government sites....

all the best


----------



## laju1984

Thank a lot for yr advice .


----------



## Shreyas_K

narinderkr said:


> it is clearly written there...
> 
> even 489 visa holder can stay and work in more than one designated area...
> 
> the only thing is YOU HAVE TO STAY IN DESIGNATED AREA(S)....
> 
> all the best


Hi narinderkr,

I have applied for FS 489 visa. This is a provisional visa for 4 years and to get permanent visa there is another visa i.e. Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887).

887 visa condition says "The Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887) is for people who have an eligible visa and have lived for at least two years and worked for at least one year in a specified regional area. You must be in Australia when you apply for this visa and when the visa is granted."

My doubt is that is it ok to work in non designated area for 2 years and then work full time in designated area for next 2 years which fulfills the requirement for subclass 887 visa.


----------



## Shreyas_K

narinderkr said:


> visa: GRANTED ON 20th may


Congrats for Visa grant.
Not many people have got the visa in may. Many are expecting to get the visa by july, including me.


----------



## navbhatti907

narinderkr said:


> 489 relative sponsor | Anzsco: 233411 | EOI Submitted: 20th feb 2014 | Invitation: 1st week of march 2015 | file lodge: 10th march 2015 | CO assigned : 10th April 2015 | additional documents requested : 10th April 2015 | documents submitted: 6th May 2015 | visa: GRANTED ON 20th may


Congrats buddy...you r lucky to got visa in the end of financial year. ..as I m waiting for good news since Feb 2015..its 13th week to lodged my file..but still no grant


----------



## indian1988

Hi guys...i have been allocated co today i.e 22/5/15... Asked for pcc.. Nothing else...


----------



## pulasthi89

*Hang in there!!*

Hi guys,
I have been checking this thread for few weeks now but unfortunately I never got the chance to post anything. So today somehow I thought of posting my timelines because I know exactly what it feels like to be waiting for the grant and the need to get much information as possible from others timelines. Nemesis9413, ccham, gsena33, John295 and many more members here inspired me to hang in there and finally it paid off. My journey to grant was a full of obstacles and hard. So don’t worry guys you guys are definitely going to get the grant before July and have confident and never stop praying. So here we go,

VIC 489 Family Sponsored (Offshore) | IELTS: S-7 R-7.5 L-7.5 W-7.5 | Points: 65 | ANZSCO: 261313 | ACS +ve: 18-03-2014 EOI Submitted: 21-07-2014 | Invitation: 13-02-2015 | Visa Lodgement: 27-02-2015 | CO Assigned (Medical & PCC requested): 10-04-2015 | PCC & Medical Submitted: 20-04-2015 | Spouse functional English proof requested: 05-05-2015 | functional English proof submitted: 06-05-2015 | Grant: 14/05/2015 lane:


----------



## gsena33

pulasthi89 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been checking this thread for few weeks now but unfortunately I never got the chance to post anything. So today somehow I thought of posting my timelines because I know exactly what it feels like to be waiting for the grant and the need to get much information as possible from others timelines. Nemesis9413, ccham, gsena33, John295 and many more members here inspired me to hang in there and finally it paid off. My journey to grant was a full of obstacles and hard. So don’t worry guys you guys are definitely going to get the grant before July and have confident and never stop praying. So here we go,
> 
> VIC 489 Family Sponsored (Offshore) | IELTS: S-7 R-7.5 L-7.5 W-7.5 | Points: 65 | ANZSCO: 261313 | ACS +ve: 18-03-2014 EOI Submitted: 21-07-2014 | Invitation: 13-02-2015 | Visa Lodgement: 27-02-2015 | CO Assigned (Medical & PCC requested): 10-04-2015 | PCC & Medical Submitted: 20-04-2015 | Spouse functional English proof requested: 05-05-2015 | functional English proof submitted: 06-05-2015 | Grant: 14/05/2015 lane:



Congratz mate.... Good Luck.

Which state are you heading to ?


----------



## pulasthi89

gsena33 said:


> Congratz mate.... Good Luck.
> 
> Which state are you heading to ?


Victoria mate.. Melbourne..


----------



## indian1988

pulasthi89 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been checking this thread for few weeks now but unfortunately I never got the chance to post anything. So today somehow I thought of posting my timelines because I know exactly what it feels like to be waiting for the grant and the need to get much information as possible from others timelines. Nemesis9413, ccham, gsena33, John295 and many more members here inspired me to hang in there and finally it paid off. My journey to grant was a full of obstacles and hard. So don’t worry guys you guys are definitely going to get the grant before July and have confident and never stop praying. So here we go,
> 
> Congrats mate..all the best for future!!!..


----------



## ccham

pulasthi89 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been checking this thread for few weeks now but unfortunately I never got the chance to post anything. So today somehow I thought of posting my timelines because I know exactly what it feels like to be waiting for the grant and the need to get much information as possible from others timelines. Nemesis9413, ccham, gsena33, John295 and many more members here inspired me to hang in there and finally it paid off. My journey to grant was a full of obstacles and hard. So don’t worry guys you guys are definitely going to get the grant before July and have confident and never stop praying. So here we go,
> 
> VIC 489 Family Sponsored (Offshore) | IELTS: S-7 R-7.5 L-7.5 W-7.5 | Points: 65 | ANZSCO: 261313 | ACS +ve: 18-03-2014 EOI Submitted: 21-07-2014 | Invitation: 13-02-2015 | Visa Lodgement: 27-02-2015 | CO Assigned (Medical & PCC requested): 10-04-2015 | PCC & Medical Submitted: 20-04-2015 | Spouse functional English proof requested: 05-05-2015 | functional English proof submitted: 06-05-2015 | Grant: 14/05/2015 lane:



great  congratzzzzz mate !!! have a blast


----------



## Shreyas_K

Hi Guys,

I have applied for VIC FS 489 visa. This is a provisional visa for 4 years and to get permanent visa there is another visa - Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887).

887 visa condition says "The Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887) is for people who have an eligible visa and have lived for at least two years and worked for at least one year in a specified regional area. You must be in Australia when you apply for this visa and when the visa is granted."

My doubt is that, is it ok to work in non designated area for 2 years and then work full time in designated area for next 2 years which fulfills the requirement for subclass 887 visa.

I am asking this because chances of getting the IT jobs in NSW is more than VIC. So I was planning to get the initial job any where in AUS and then move the designate area.


----------



## John295

gsena33 said:


> Did u receive the delay mail ?


He is FS applicant so there is no delay email here . I am only surprised if SS applicants got grant this time, not FS ones because it's normal


----------



## John295

pulasthi89 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been checking this thread for few weeks now but unfortunately I never got the chance to post anything. So today somehow I thought of posting my timelines because I know exactly what it feels like to be waiting for the grant and the need to get much information as possible from others timelines. Nemesis9413, ccham, gsena33, John295 and many more members here inspired me to hang in there and finally it paid off. My journey to grant was a full of obstacles and hard. So don’t worry guys you guys are definitely going to get the grant before July and have confident and never stop praying. So here we go,
> 
> VIC 489 Family Sponsored (Offshore) | IELTS: S-7 R-7.5 L-7.5 W-7.5 | Points: 65 | ANZSCO: 261313 | ACS +ve: 18-03-2014 EOI Submitted: 21-07-2014 | Invitation: 13-02-2015 | Visa Lodgement: 27-02-2015 | CO Assigned (Medical & PCC requested): 10-04-2015 | PCC & Medical Submitted: 20-04-2015 | Spouse functional English proof requested: 05-05-2015 | functional English proof submitted: 06-05-2015 | Grant: 14/05/2015 lane:


Congratulation!!!! Thank you for your wish but in fact SS applicants like us have to wait until July. There is no exception


----------



## binu26

indian1988 said:


> Hi guys...i have been allocated co today i.e 22/5/15... Asked for pcc.. Nothing else...


That's great Indian hopefully you will get visa latest by mid June.Praying that I get Co soon too.


----------



## jpadda001

yesterday again co ask for form 1221. 
before co ask for from 80

is it strange?


----------



## phuongdat

Hi guys, I also got a delay message from my CO, I applied for SS489 as well btw. My agent said they will reopen for new spots from July. Hopefully all of us will get good news.

One more thing I want to ask, in order to fullfill the requirements of 1 year full-time working and 2 year living, could I open myself business? 

And within 2 years living, could I just stay for 3 days in regional area, and 4 days back to Melbourne as I also working in the city?


----------



## John295

phuongdat said:


> Hi guys, I also got a delay message from my CO, I applied for SS489 as well btw. My agent said they will reopen for new spots from July. Hopefully all of us will get good news.
> 
> One more thing I want to ask, in order to fullfill the requirements of 1 year full-time working and 2 year living, could I open myself business?
> 
> And within 2 years living, could I just stay for 3 days in regional area, and 4 days back to Melbourne as I also working in the city?


It's ok to be self-employer. They don't care where you live, just shows these evidences to them
- 2 year living in regional area: evidences are house rental bill, gas, electric, phone bill which show your name and address in that area
- 1 year working in regional: evidence are pay slip, tax return certificate, group certificate, bank statement which shows your name and address in that area.

Which state did you apply? Not VIC? because if you meet VIC's requirements, you can go for 189 independently.


----------



## phuongdat

Thanks for your reply. Really appreciate that. I been seeking for the answer in age!
I applied for ss489 in Orana Region of NSW. Are we on the same boat?
Thanks for Expat forum as I mostly know the info from here before been told by my agent! Lols


----------



## John295

phuongdat said:


> Thanks for your reply. Really appreciate that. I been seeking for the answer in age!
> I applied for ss489 in Orana Region of NSW. Are we on the same boat?
> Thanks for Expat forum as I mostly know the info from here before been told by my agent! Lols


I applied NSW too, but in Northern Inland 

don't search in google or this forum, just go straight to immi website, they tell you all 

http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/pages/887.aspx


Live and work in specified regional areas

The requirements include having:

lived in a regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan area for at least two years if you were nominated by a state or territory government
lived in a designated area of Australia for at least two years if you were sponsored by an eligible relative
worked full time (usually at least 35 hours a week) in a specified regional area for at least a year while you held your eligible visa
complied with the conditions attached to your eligible visa or your Bridging visa.
You can meet the work requirement if you worked of at least 35 hours a week in one full-time job or in two or more part-time jobs. * You can include any paid employment or self-employment*, and you will need to be able to provide evidence of your employment claims.


----------



## venkatfcb

Hi all,

I need an information regarding Australian visa 489.

My own brother currently lives in Darwin(NT) and he holds an australian PR.

My wife and I planning for the migration to Darwin. My wife is the Primary Applicant for this visa 489. 

Her points are as follows,

Age - 30 points

Education - 15 points

Work Experience - 5 points

Language Ability- Competent English 0 points

Spouse points - 5 points

She have 55 points out of 60.

Now, I need to know whether my brother able to sponsor my spouse 10 points ?

If he able to sponsor her 10 points. Then she have 65 points we will able to apply for this visa 489.

Please kindly reply on this topic.

Thanks in advance.

Have a niceday to all.


----------



## Mtkhan786

Hi 
can any one else guide me where to live in regional destinations in Queensland for 489 visa ?


----------



## John295

Mtkhan786 said:


> Hi
> can any one else guide me where to live in regional destinations in Queensland for 489 visa ?


489 FS: live in designated area
489 SS: live in regional area


----------



## John295

venkatfcb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need an information regarding Australian visa 489.
> 
> My own brother currently lives in Darwin(NT) and he holds an australian PR.
> 
> My wife and I planning for the migration to Darwin. My wife is the Primary Applicant for this visa 489.
> 
> Her points are as follows,
> 
> Age - 30 points
> 
> Education - 15 points
> 
> Work Experience - 5 points
> 
> Language Ability- Competent English 0 points
> 
> Spouse points - 5 points
> 
> She have 55 points out of 60.
> 
> Now, I need to know whether my brother able to sponsor my spouse 10 points ?
> 
> If he able to sponsor her 10 points. Then she have 65 points we will able to apply for this visa 489.
> 
> Please kindly reply on this topic.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Have a niceday to all.


Your brother cannot sponsor your wife, he can only sponsor you because of directly relatives. You must be primary one to apply 489 visa.


----------



## navbhatti907

gsena33 said:


> Did u receive the delay mail ?


Not received any delay mail from co..even my agent had sent mail to co..but no any response


----------



## John295

navbhatti907 said:


> Not received any delay mail from co..even my agent had sent mail to co..but no any response


if you are SS applicant, you will receive it soon


----------



## navbhatti907

John295 said:


> if you are SS applicant, you will receive it soon


Nope....its FS not SS..I think we have to wait till july


----------



## venkatfcb

John295 said:


> Your brother cannot sponsor your wife, he can only sponsor you because of directly relatives. You must be primary one to apply 489 visa.


You can sponsor an eligible relative for this visa if:

you are at least 18 years of age
you live in a designated area of Australia
you are an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen.
The *relative or the relative's partner* you want to sponsor must be your:

child or stepchild
parent or step-parent
brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, stepbrother, step sister, niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step niece, step nephew, aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle
grandparent or first cousin.


So my brother will able sponsor my spouse?


----------



## Mtkhan786

Hi Jhon 
thanks for reply
I am interested to know about best and preferred location to live in regional areas (on SS) 

because QLD asking where i will prefered to live except for brisbane 






John295 said:


> 489 FS: live in designated area
> 489 SS: live in regional area


----------



## slvicky

Hi all. I'm out of touch with the thread for a sometime. Have a small question. Do all visa holders including dependents need to travel together for initial entry?


----------



## jpadda001

slvicky said:


> Hi all. I'm out of touch with the thread for a sometime. Have a small question. Do all visa holders including dependents need to travel together for initial entry?


as i researched your answer is no, but i am not promising. 

Any other senior can help?


----------



## ccham

slvicky said:


> Hi all. I'm out of touch with the thread for a sometime. Have a small question. Do all visa holders including dependents need to travel together for initial entry?


I think no need together but need before first entry date.


----------



## ccham

after submit additional documents, no response from CO. may be we have to wait until July


----------



## jpadda001

ccham said:


> after submit additional documents, no response from CO. may be we have to wait until July


i do not receive delay mail. all docs uploaded as CO ask . now form 1221 also submitted on 25 may. don't know what are they doing and what they want from us


----------



## ccham

jpadda001 said:


> i do not receive delay mail. all docs uploaded as CO ask . now form 1221 also submitted on 25 may. don't know what are they doing and what they want from us


Yeah, me too did not receive anything.


----------



## Sunit0167

Hello, this is my 2nd week co allotted did not ask anything, what to do , or wait for decisions, pls tell any buddy


----------



## John295

ccham said:


> Yeah, me too did not receive anything.


FS ones don't receive this email because there are may available places for them, otherwise, most of SS ones received this email because their quota nearly reaches the maximum. They must wait until July.


----------



## binu26

Hi guys I have a doubt I would appreciate if one of you could clear. I have applied for fs visa and my sister is my sponsor. I have no dependents here or accompanying me and that is what I have written on the form. But the page where I attach documents has my name under person 1 and my sister's under person 2. I had uploaded her or copy and address proof in that section. Is that normal. Have I done something wrong. Please help.


----------



## binu26

indian1988 said:


> Hi binu...dont worry...that is normal...even i had my bro's name as 2nd applicant...they r our sponsor so their name appear as 2nd applicant.... When u upload ur details, make sure its ur name is in uploading section...when u upload ur sis's details, it must b ur sis's name... I hope this clears ur doubt...


Thanks Indian it does. I did it that way just wanted to make sure. As time goes by self doubt and anxiety are on overdrive:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mehwar

*Mehwar.*

Dear All, I would like to be part of this thread as well as I am passing through same situation as all of you guys:

ACS +ve: 10-March-2014 | IELTS: S-7:R-7:L-6.5:W-7 |EOI: 17/10/2014(489FS) | 60 - 261313 | invite: 13/02/2015 | Visa Lodge : 10/04/2015 | Medical : 23/04/2015 | PCC : 03/05/2015 | CO : 15/05/2015, Ask additional Docs (Partner PCC + Partner Functional English Certificate + Family Tree Diagram + Colour Passport Copies) | All Documents Submitted: 26/05/2015 | Visa Grant: ??????


----------



## ccham

Mehwar said:


> Dear All, I would like to be part of this thread as well as I am passing through same situation as all of you guys:
> 
> ACS +ve: 10-March-2014 | IELTS: S-7:R-7:L-6.5:W-7 |EOI: 17/10/2014(489FS) | 60 - 261313 | invite: 13/02/2015 | Visa Lodge : 10/04/2015 | Medical : 23/04/2015 | PCC : 03/05/2015 | CO : 15/05/2015, Ask additional Docs (Partner PCC + Partner Functional English Certificate + Family Tree Diagram + Colour Passport Copies) | All Documents Submitted: 26/05/2015 | Visa Grant: ??????


now I can see many FS applicants are in same boat, lets hope for the best guys :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys,

Anyone got visa recently? I am feeling like system is bit paused now. No updates yet,we have submitted all the necessary documents CO asked to provide. Any idea how much time they take for visa now?

Thanks


----------



## jpadda001

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone got visa recently? I am feeling like system is bit paused now. No updates yet,we have submitted all the necessary documents CO asked to provide. Any idea how much time they take for visa now?
> 
> Thanks


according to my knowledge no visa granted after 20 may 

everything seems to stop 

really don't know :confused2:

just waiting :juggle:


----------



## kaurcool6

Yeah feeling so don't know what thwy are doing. Hope for the best very soon.

Thanks


----------



## zarnab

Hi
I have a question regarding 489 family sponsorship requirements.
is it right to get sponsorship from your blood relatives who are residing in designated areas of Australia must have not taking any financial aid from Australian Government?


----------



## andy1985

Dear All,

Do you requested to submit the Health Examination & PCC of non-migrating dependent family members?

For my case, I filled in my parent's names as non-migrating dependent family members and their name appear in my immi account and I'm requested to submit their Health Examination & PCC (only).

Is that necessary?

Regards,
Andy


----------



## Jeeten#80

Health Examination & PCC for non-migrating dependent family members is REQUIRED.


Nothing unusual about it.





andy1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Do you requested to submit the Health Examination & PCC of non-migrating dependent family members?
> 
> For my case, I filled in my parent's names as non-migrating dependent family members and their name appear in my immi account and I'm requested to submit their Health Examination & PCC (only).
> 
> Is that necessary?
> 
> Regards,
> Andy


----------



## farhanvayani

Hi everyone.

I am just bit worried and exactly want to know conditions of 489 visa regional state sponsorship, 

I have submitted visa application on 26th may 2015 and my TR visa is expiring in august 2015. I have got grant notification of bridging visa which will definitely comes in to effect after my current TR visa expires. 

My question is that necessary for my partner (secondary applicant) to live with me in regional for 2 years and work 1 year? 

Can she work here in sydney on 489 visa? And I will stay there in regional?

Anyone please give me explain Conditions of 489 visa?

Thanks 
Farhan


----------



## alexoir

June is here guys. just a month more for SS applicants to receive their golden mails. Delayed mail receivers, that is.


----------



## Jaimin

Hi Guys, 
Is there any cap or Quota for FS Applicants. I hope grants will happen to continue in june also.

Thanks


----------



## John295

Jaimin said:


> Hi Guys,
> Is there any cap or Quota for FS Applicants. I hope grants will happen to continue in june also.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, there is. They only show the quota of 189 and 489 FS is about 44k 

https://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Doc...ration-Programme-2015-16-Discussion-Paper.pdf


----------



## funny_moon

farhanvayani said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am just bit worried and exactly want to know conditions of 489 visa regional state sponsorship,
> 
> I have submitted visa application on 26th may 2015 and my TR visa is expiring in august 2015. I have got grant notification of bridging visa which will definitely comes in to effect after my current TR visa expires.
> 
> My question is that necessary for my partner (secondary applicant) to live with me in regional for 2 years and work 1 year?
> 
> Can she work here in sydney on 489 visa? And I will stay there in regional?
> 
> Anyone please give me explain Conditions of 489 visa?
> 
> Thanks
> Farhan


Only the primary applicant of visa 887 have to work for 1 years and live for 4 years, other secondary applicants don't need.


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



John295 said:


> if you are SS applicant, you will receive it soon


Kindly let me know how can I identify whether CO allocated or not from imm account.


----------



## ccham

Silence days continue, seems like no grants until july :noidea:


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



John295 said:


> if you are SS applicant, you will receive it soon


Kindly let me know how can I identify whether CO allocated or not from imm account.


----------



## ccham

wkdn745 said:


> Kindly let me know how can I identify whether CO allocated or not from imm account.


in immi account no way to identify whether CO allocated or not. when CO allocated if they want more documents, will be contact you else you will be get direct grant. Or you can call and check identify whether CO allocated or not.


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



ccham said:


> in immi account no way to identify whether CO allocated or not. when CO allocated if they want more documents, will be contact you else you will be get direct grant. Or you can call and check identify whether CO allocated or not.


Thanks for answer, I lodged 489 SS in last week of April 2015, but my imm account remained unchanged, though it is more than one month.

Status still application received.

I will wait another couple of weeks and call , if I will not receive any thing. Do you know any contact no to call?


----------



## John295

funny_moon said:


> Only the primary applicant of visa 887 have to work for 1 years and live for 4 years, other secondary applicants don't need.


not only primary applicant, all applicants who are holding visa 489 can become the primary one in 887 and the remaining ones will be dependents. You are the primary one and your wife is dependent in 489 visa but you can be dependent and your wife turns to be primary one in 887


----------



## John295

wkdn745 said:


> Kindly let me know how can I identify whether CO allocated or not from imm account.


You don't know anything about CO unless they request to supply more documents.


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



John295 said:


> not only primary applicant, all applicants who are holding visa 489 can become the primary one in 887 and the remaining ones will be dependents. You are the primary one and your wife is dependent in 489 visa but you can be dependent and your wife turns to be primary one in 887


Hi,

Kindly let me know what is the delay mail. I have lodged my visa end of April 2015, but not sure whether visa will be granted before july.489SS


----------



## John295

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kindly let me know what is the delay mail. I have lodged my visa end of April 2015, but not sure whether visa will be granted before july.489SS





> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 489).
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> 
> Kind regards,


It probably takes 2 months to be granted without this email. Your visa won't be granted before July as you submit it at the end of April. You chose a right time to lodge the application


----------



## John295

ccham said:


> Silence days continue, seems like no grants until july :noidea:


I am working day by day to forget this delay email, don't care about a wait


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



John295 said:


> It probably takes 2 months to be granted without this email. Your visa won't be granted before July as you submit it at the end of April. You chose a right time to lodge the application


Thanks , I will wait until July and see


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi
we lodged our application on 20th March and co allocated on 29 April. We have submitted all the documents he requires on 18th may. But no news till now.


----------



## Jaimin

I also have been allocated case officer on 29th April and additional documents submitted on 14 May. Still waiting for the grant. I got news that Subclass 189 application quota is full for this year and no more visas will be granted until july. Also 489 SS is full. I haven't got any delay email. Anybody knows the status of subclass 489 FS?

Thanks.


----------



## ccham

Jaimin said:


> I also have been allocated case officer on 29th April and additional documents submitted on 14 May. Still waiting for the grant. I got news that Subclass 189 application quota is full for this year and no more visas will be granted until july. Also 489 SS is full. I haven't got any delay email. Anybody knows the status of subclass 489 FS?
> 
> Thanks.


exactly don't know but seems quota is finished as we did not see ant FS grant after may 14. I am also same situation like you guys. after submit additional docs, nothing


----------



## farhanvayani

Hi Funny moon,

Ok that means I must have to live there for 2 years and work for 1 year as a primary applicant and my wife doesn't need that as she can stay and work in sydney as a dependent or secondary applicant having 489 visa ? 


Thanks


----------



## ravinder_cnc

Hi all...i applied for 489 FS visa application which was lodged on 23rd march...i submitted all my documents at that time....No CO yet.....Now when i open my application it shows PROCESSiNG...so is there any chance that i will get Grant this month ???.... Or processing which is weitren in my application is common ??


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys,

Yeah I have seen that too on skill select site I think thats linked with eoi invitation right? If we are invited then I think for sure we will get visa. Thats not gona affect the people who already got invited in my opinion. I think thats for new applicants?


----------



## SleeplessEyes

farhanvayani said:


> Hi Funny moon,
> 
> Ok that means I must have to live there for 2 years and work for 1 year as a primary applicant and my wife doesn't need that as she can stay and work in sydney as a dependent or secondary applicant having 489 visa ?
> 
> 
> Thanks


farhanvayani, from my knowledge, your wife will also receive 489 visa and same conditions will be implied on your family members as well. So, that means 489 visa will not allow anybody to live in Sydney or metropolitan areas. It is clearly stated on visa condition or grant letter. If anybody lives outside of regional or designated area, then it will be a breach of a visa condition. 489 visa holder can visit anywhere in Australia, stay for days/weeks/month anytime but not to live & work. Hope you got the point.


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



SleeplessEyes said:


> farhanvayani, from my knowledge, your wife will also receive 489 visa and same conditions will be implied on your family members as well. So, that means 489 visa will not allow anybody to live in Sydney or metropolitan areas. It is clearly stated on visa condition or grant letter. If anybody lives outside of regional or designated area, then it will be a breach of a visa condition. 489 visa holder can visit anywhere in Australia, stay for days/weeks/month anytime but not to live & work. Hope you got the point.


Hi,

I have some clarification about 489 visa. Once my visa shall be granted, I have a plan to go Australia before deadline date of visa and come back to home country for 6 months (for my personal commitment) and return back to Australia.

I will be able to satisfy 2 years living and 1 year work requirement so that I will be able to apply 887 visa, but I am not sure what will be the legal aspects, if I do this.

If you know, please provide any reference that I can read from imm web site in order to make sure this will not be any harm for applying 887 visa or please give me any email that I can contact relevant authorities so that it will prevent any issues in later stage.


----------



## fareed za

Hi there I just got my 489 visa.I have some questions. 
1.can I live or work in just south australia or all other designated areas mentioed in visa grant?

2.now that i have got my visa grant, can I add any other relatives now?

3.is it a must for my dependent visa applicants to live in Australia for 2 years too or will only me living here for 2 years and working 1 year grant them PR as well?

4.what if my wife becomes pregnant, what will be the procedure of adding the child to visa?

5Do i have to have work experience of my specified field or any field?

Can I apply for 189 visa side by side? Like if I complete a year of job there and become eligible for 189 visa can I apply, is it allowed or should I wait for 2 years and then apply for 887?


----------



## Sunit0167

Hi , can you share yours timeline pls,


----------



## kaurcool6

Congratulations fareed za .....
In which category u got visa? U got it today?


----------



## SleeplessEyes

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some clarification about 489 visa. Once my visa shall be granted, I have a plan to go Australia before deadline date of visa and come back to home country for 6 months (for my personal commitment) and return back to Australia.
> 
> I will be able to satisfy 2 years living and 1 year work requirement so that I will be able to apply 887 visa, but I am not sure what will be the legal aspects, if I do this.
> 
> If you know, please provide any reference that I can read from imm web site in order to make sure this will not be any harm for applying 887 visa or please give me any email that I can contact relevant authorities so that it will prevent any issues in later stage.


wkdn745,

489 visa doesn't stop you from returning your home country for 6 months and coming back to Australia. You can activate your visa before IED(initial entry date) specified on your visa grant letter & then return to your home country for months.

But remember, 489 visas are valid for only 4 years from the date of visa grant, but not from the date you activate your visa. Also, one more most important matter is, 489 visa is NOT RENEWABLE. 

So, my suggestion would be not to waste any time on 489 visa. Fulfill 2 years residence requirement and 1 year full-time work requirement as soon as you can. AND apply for 887 PR. Nobody can predict Australian immigration rules in future.


----------



## indian1988

:noidea:


fareed za said:


> Hi there I just got my 489 visa.I have some questions.
> 1.can I live or work in just south australia or all other designated areas mentioed in visa grant?
> 
> 2.now that i have got my visa grant, can I add any other relatives now?
> 
> 3.is it a must for my dependent visa applicants to live in Australia for 2 years too or will only me living here for 2 years and working 1 year grant them PR as well?
> 
> 4.what if my wife becomes pregnant, what will be the procedure of adding the child to visa?
> 
> 5Do i have to have work experience of my specified field or any field?
> 
> Can I apply for 189 visa side by side? Like if I complete a year of job there and become eligible for 189 visa can I apply, is it allowed or should I wait for 2 years and then apply for 887?




Congrats brother...please do share your timeline...


----------



## John295

fareed za said:


> Hi there I just got my 489 visa.I have some questions.
> 1.can I live or work in just south australia or all other designated areas mentioed in visa grant?
> 
> 2.now that i have got my visa grant, can I add any other relatives now?
> 
> 3.is it a must for my dependent visa applicants to live in Australia for 2 years too or will only me living here for 2 years and working 1 year grant them PR as well?
> 
> 4.what if my wife becomes pregnant, what will be the procedure of adding the child to visa?
> 
> 5Do i have to have work experience of my specified field or any field?
> 
> Can I apply for 189 visa side by side? Like if I complete a year of job there and become eligible for 189 visa can I apply, is it allowed or should I wait for 2 years and then apply for 887?


Congratulation!!!

1. After reading your first question, I guess that you are FS applicant . Where is your relative who sponsored you living? South Australia ? You must live in South Australia

2. Have you tick in the application an option which allows you to add more relatives in the future?

3. No, they don't need to stay with you but all of you must be in Australia when all of you apply for 887 in the next step.

4. Don't worry, just tell DIBP about the baby. They will help you.

5. any fields, at least 35h/week in 1 year.


----------



## Saman135

Hi Friends,

what is the mean of Onshore and Offshore related to 489 FS category. I am confused with this.

Thanks


----------



## raman15091987

is dibp granting visas in this month????


----------



## raman15091987

Saman135.... onshore means... the persons which are already present in australia... and offshore means which are outside australia


----------



## raman15091987

Dear folks... is there any way through which we can know how much quota is left in 489 fs


----------



## ravinder_cnc

hi alll.....have a look at below path...

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


Till yesterday....DiBP has updated their website...It shows That for 489 FS they have allocated case officers to those people who lodged the visa application before 4th April.....So hopefully something good will be there....


----------



## raman15091987

ravinder cnc ...... do you want to say others will not be allocated with case officers.... ?


----------



## indian1988

ravinder_cnc said:


> hi alll.....have a look at below path...
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> 
> Till yesterday....DiBP has updated their website...It shows That for 489 FS they have allocated case officers to those people who lodged the visa application before 4th April.....So hopefully something good will be there....


Thats true, but some other applicants like me have also received co....i lodged my visa on 27/04/2015..i received co on 22/05


----------



## raman15091987

absolutely indian... there are few others as well who got co allocated... so am confused now... if others like me wont be allocated cos... one thing more what are things that are taken into consideration while assigning co.. like for eoi .. persons having more points are invited first...


----------



## ravinder_cnc

raman15091987 said:


> ravinder cnc ...... do you want to say others will not be allocated with case officers.... ?


Yes raman......it is true....Others will be allocated case officers...but not at this time...as u can see...it is quite clear that the process has slow down from their end due to the ending of the year....Looks like You will get your case officer till 15:fingerscrossed: july.....


----------



## raman15091987

thanx ravinder sir... for your reply.... why they have slowed down process now???


----------



## ravinder_cnc

indian1988 said:


> Thats true, but some other applicants like me have also received co....i lodged my visa on 27/04/2015..i received co on 22/05


I am not saying you are wrong...But this is moreover a confirmation....Also when i opened my IMMIaccount...It showed PROCESSING....it means that hopefully i will get some news soon....Also as u got your CO on 22-5....I didnt get any information regarding CO....It may be because i submitted all my documents Till 17 April....So cant say what is rite or wrong....Anyways as you said you got your Co on22-5....Does it shows PROCESSING IN your IMMI account ????


----------



## ravinder_cnc

raman15091987 said:


> thanx ravinder sir... for your reply.... why they have slowed down process now???


May be because of the ending of the year 2014-15...??? cant say...but it looks like so...


----------



## raman15091987

are you also applying for 489 FS??


----------



## indian1988

ravinder_cnc said:


> I am not saying you are wrong...But this is moreover a confirmation....Also when i opened my IMMIaccount...It showed PROCESSING....it means that hopefully i will get some news soon....Also as u got your CO on 22-5....I didnt get any information regarding CO....It may be because i submitted all my documents Till 17 April....So cant say what is rite or wrong....Anyways as you said you got your Co on22-5....Does it shows PROCESSING IN your IMMI account ????


It shows assessment in progress....


----------



## ravinder_cnc

raman15091987 said:


> are you also applying for 489 FS??


yes...its 489 FS....323214...metal machinist....with 70 points...lodged application on23rd march...


----------



## raman15091987

ok....sir does allocation matters on job code as well??


----------



## ravinder_cnc

indian1988 said:


> It shows assessment in progress....



But in my account it shows PROCESSING.....so may be they are processing the files in serial order ??? is it so ??


----------



## indian1988

ravinder_cnc said:


> But in my account it shows PROCESSING.....so may be they are processing the files in serial order ??? is it so ??


Really dont know how this guys work...i have seen people receiving grant who have applied in march or april...and some people who have applied in february are still waiting..


----------



## ravinder_cnc

raman15091987 said:


> ok....sir does allocation matters on job code as well??


I dnt have answer for that question.....My code 323214 has 99% availability left...even its the ending of the year for DIBP....My occupation is on high demand in aus.....As i applied on23rd march, if they needed people like me they would have given Grant earlier....but here it is not the case... They are going to take almost 3 months in my case as they say the processing time is 3 months.....


----------



## raman15091987

so no body can say any thing... god knows what rests in future...


----------



## navbhatti907

I am also waiting since Feb..no grant yet..god knows what will happen is June and July..


----------



## raman15091987

it is very confusing.. as there are some persons who got their visas in just 2 months and on the other side some are not getting anything .....


----------



## John295

raman15091987 said:


> it is very confusing.. as there are some persons who got their visas in just 2 months and on the other side some are not getting anything .....


Most of waiting people are SS applicants and others are FS because SS ones now reach the maximum of this year so they must wait until July for the quota to be reset. That's it


----------



## raman15091987

it is clear in case of ss for is it the case same for fs also??


----------



## John295

navbhatti907 said:


> I am also waiting since Feb..no grant yet..god knows what will happen is June and July..


me too. There are only 3 weeks for us to wait


----------



## John295

raman15091987 said:


> it is clear in case of ss for is it the case same for fs also??


most of FS ones are granted within 3 months because the time frame without delay is about 3 months.


----------



## raman15091987

yes wait is the only thing in our hands.... initially waited 2 years for getting ielts cleared.. and now this...really frustrating...


----------



## raman15091987

yes john... i have seen many individuals who got their visa grants in proper time frame...

is time frames different for 489 fs and 489 ss??


----------



## John295

raman15091987 said:


> yes john... i have seen many individuals who got their visa grants in proper time frame...
> 
> is time frames different for 489 fs and 489 ss??


Have a look here, 489 SS is at level 3 of priority and 489 FS is 4 but both time frame is 3 months.

Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


----------



## navbhatti907

John295 said:


> me too. There are only 3 weeks for us to wait


Can we expect visa in the first or second week of July..?? As I Have lodged my file in Feb 24..and co assigned on dated 26 march..after that no any news


----------



## SleeplessEyes

John295 said:


> Most of waiting people are SS applicants and others are FS because SS ones now reach the maximum of this year so they must wait until July for the quota to be reset. That's it


John bro,
All regional sponsored visas (may be we hope) need to wait till July. Not just SS. Because, FS visas are on priority 4 & SS visas are on priority 3, SS applicant's will receive visas at first, and then the remaining will be given to FS applicants (as per immi website).

But anyhow, we can't predict their "style" I would say. This wait time really making me out of my mind. I have been sleepless from a long time.... I want to sleep out:


----------



## raman15091987

Its really hard to wait.... I waited 2 years to clear my ielts... Can understand how frustrating it is to wait.... Hope for the best.


----------



## SleeplessEyes

navbhatti907 said:


> Can we expect visa in the first or second week of July..?? As I Have lodged my file in Feb 24..and co assigned on dated 26 march..after that no any news


Yes we can expect our grant in early July. Because, our applications have been assessed already and I also have received delay email. So the meal has already been cooked for us, it's just been waiting to add some spices and then will be served in early July. haha...  

I just don't understand, why every year this visa cap reaches before the planning year really ends!!! I understand that, some families has 3/4 members, but still it should not be like this.


----------



## SleeplessEyes

raman15091987 said:


> Its really hard to wait.... I waited 2 years to clear my ielts... Can understand how frustrating it is to wait.... Hope for the best.


raman mate, wish you a pleasant patience. I understand how it feels. I have worked out a very interesting way to forget this wait. The way is, start eating your favorite different foods, think about what you want to eat and also try to cook it yourself if you can. It will help you take out your mind from this painful wait for only a short period. But it works!!!  LooL

But still, it won't help you when you go to sleep  .

Anyway, may I ask you that how was your PTE-A test at the end. Do you feel, it was easier than IELTS??


----------



## raman15091987

Thank you sir.... Will try this solution for sure..... Pte was more easy than ielts.....


----------



## kamranalam

PTE is easier than IELTS, PTE Acadmic has its own complication. I have tried IELTS three times got 7 ans above in each section but count clear Reading part every time 6.5.


----------



## raman15091987

dear kamranalam,..... both of these have their own level of complications...


----------



## kamranalam

Thats right Raman. But PTE Academic has partially marking method if you follow certain rule you will be benefited nad i have seen in this forum one guy got 90 in all sections.


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



kamranalam said:


> Thats right Raman. But PTE Academic has partially marking method if you follow certain rule you will be benefited nad i have seen in this forum one guy got 90 in all sections.


Hi,

I also lodged my visa end of April 2015, but I have not received anything from CO. I have front loaded everything even medical, but not sure whether because of that.

My one also 489 SS.

Kindly tell me what is the delay email. I did not received any thing like that.


----------



## funny_moon

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also lodged my visa end of April 2015, but I have not received anything from CO. I have front loaded everything even medical, but not sure whether because of that.
> 
> My one also 489 SS.
> 
> Kindly tell me what is the delay email. I did not received any thing like that.


CO is often allocated after 6-8 weeks from payment date, so you will have CO at the end of June.


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



funny_moon said:


> CO is often allocated after 6-8 weeks from payment date, so you will have CO at the end of June.


Hi,

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
According to this web site , they have allocated up to 26th April 2015 for 489 SS. It close to my lodgement date of visa.

I show that some people who lodged their visa after my one, also got mail from CO.Bit worried.


----------



## Sim12

Hey friends I submitted my eoi on 15 may in 489 fs in 2631 any guesses when i can get invited


----------



## SleeplessEyes

Sim12 said:


> Hey friends I submitted my eoi on 15 may in 489 fs in 2631 any guesses when i can get invited


We need to know your EOI point/score before we can guess on it. If you have scored just 60 points, then you need to wait for a while because FS invitations are very few in every invitation round. And a majority of people get invited with scores of 65 or more. And, people with 60 points normally wait for a longer period before get get invited. 

And, as your occupation is 2631 Computer Network Professionals, you don't need to worry about your occupational ceiling, because this occupation has a very high Ceiling Value.


----------



## Sim12

Dear thanks for rpy my score is 60 what do u think the waiting period will be for invite


----------



## Saman135

Thanks buddy


----------



## Saman135

Hi All,

Today I got the delay mail from DIBP and seems FS grants getting delay.

Thanks


----------



## indian1988

Saman135 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got the delay mail from DIBP and seems FS grants getting delay.
> 
> Thanks


Hi saman.. What is your occupation code??... And have you got case officer or you directly received delay mail??


----------



## ccham

Saman135 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got the delay mail from DIBP and seems FS grants getting delay.
> 
> Thanks


hi can you share your timeline. it's very much helpful for understand the things


----------



## Saman135

Hi All,

Refer below details.

ACS: 20-April-2013 | IELTS:6 Each Band | EOI: 09/01/2014(489FS) | 65 - 261313 | Invite: 13/02/2015 | Lodge : 17/03 /2015 | CO : 15/04/2015 | PCC & Medicals : 28/04/2015 | 08/06/2015 Received delay mail from CO

Thanks


----------



## ccham

Saman135 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Refer below details.
> 
> ACS: 20-April-2013 | IELTS:6 Each Band | EOI: 09/01/2014(489FS) | 65 - 261313 | Invite: 13/02/2015 | Lodge : 17/03 /2015 | CO : 15/04/2015 | PCC & Medicals : 28/04/2015 | 08/06/2015 Received delay mail from CO
> 
> Thanks


we all have bit similar time line with same situation now :fingerscrossed: . better if you can add this as your signature


----------



## Saman135

did bro


----------



## Saman135

Hi All,

Is there any one got an information regarding the time frame that DIBP takes from an MARA agent?? .. Whether how much (eg:3-4 months)

Thanks


----------



## kamranalam

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> According to this web site , they have allocated up to 26th April 2015 for 489 SS. It close to my lodgement date of visa.
> 
> I show that some people who lodged their visa after my one, also got mail from CO.Bit worried.


Hi,

First of all u should not be worried as almost every one is getting delay mail. CO should assigned have been assigned to as you have applied in April but be on a positive side u might get direct grant in July or even before that.


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi
I have one question that when we got the 489 visa on paoer and after completing all the formalties in australia. When we are applying for pr in australia then we have to submit our indian passport ? Or we will get the visa like this on paper?
Thanks


----------



## SleeplessEyes

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi
> I have one question that when we got the 489 visa on paoer and after completing all the formalties in australia. When we are applying for pr in australia then we have to submit our indian passport ? Or we will get the visa like this on paper?
> Thanks


Australia will never ask you to submit you India Passport. Only Indian Government have the authority to ask you to return your Indian Passport, no other country.

AND, Australia has introduced Visa Label free travel, that means you never need Australian Visa Label/Sticker in your passport. Your Australian visa is linked with your passport number. You just need your Indian Passport to enter or exit Australia. Also, if you change current passport (if expired or lost), then you need to notify Australian Immigration about your new Indian Passport.

Remember, PR is not Australian Citizenship. Once you get your Australian Citizenship & then Australian Passport, even that time you do not need to submit your Indian Passport.

And, Visa Grant letter is not a Paper visa, it's just a document for your information. Nothing else. You just keep Visa Grant letter for your future need.


----------



## indian1988

Jeeten#80 said:


> Health Examination & PCC for non-migrating dependent family members is REQUIRED.
> 
> 
> Nothing unusual about it.



Hi jeeten...can you please help me out with a query...
My co requested for pcc on 22/05... I submitted it on 27/05.. I e-mailed to my co about the pcc and attached it in my mail as well as my immi account...i did not received any conformation from my co that they have got any e-mail or my pcc...is it normal??...or should i wait??

Thanks..


----------



## Jeeten#80

CO would give you 28 days to upload your PCC. THEN he won't care to check your case IF he is busy with other applications.


It's normal, so don't worry and just wait & watch.


He might look into your case ONLY after the 28 days period is over.




indian1988 said:


> Hi jeeten...can you please help me out with a query...
> My co requested for pcc on 22/05... I submitted it on 27/05.. I e-mailed to my co about the pcc and attached it in my mail as well as my immi account...i did not received any conformation from my co that they have got any e-mail or my pcc...is it normal??...or should i wait??
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## indian1988

Jeeten#80 said:


> CO would give you 28 days to upload your PCC. THEN he won't care to check your case IF he is busy with other applications.
> 
> 
> It's normal, so don't worry and just wait & watch.
> 
> 
> He might look into your case ONLY after the 28 days period is over.


in that case i will have to wait few more days...thanks for your prompt reply...cheers..


----------



## John295

indian1988 said:


> in that case i will have to wait few more days...thanks for your prompt reply...cheers..


Don't worry too much man. July is coming, all questions will be cleared


----------



## ccham

indian1988 said:


> Hi jeeten...can you please help me out with a query...
> My co requested for pcc on 22/05... I submitted it on 27/05.. I e-mailed to my co about the pcc and attached it in my mail as well as my immi account...i did not received any conformation from my co that they have got any e-mail or my pcc...is it normal??...or should i wait??
> 
> Thanks..


don't worry it's normal as i know. i also upload requested documents 12/5, after that no response at all still :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rameshkd

Jeeten#80 said:


> CO would give you 28 days to upload your PCC. THEN he won't care to check your case IF he is busy with other applications.
> 
> 
> It's normal, so don't worry and just wait & watch.
> 
> 
> He might look into your case ONLY after the 28 days period is over.


Well there is nothing like 28 days, it's the max time a CO allows anyone if they've to provide additional information. There is a "Request Complete" button on Immi online account. Once you click Request Complete, the CO is now free to review the application anytime. In my case, the letter did not contain any timeline as to when the additional docs to be provisioned. 
I uploaded all docs within 24 hours and after clicking the Request Complete, the documents were reviewed after 5 days and an acknowledgement sent.


----------



## ccham

rameshkd said:


> Well there is nothing like 28 days, it's the max time a CO allows anyone if they've to provide additional information. There is a "Request Complete" button on Immi online account. Once you click Request Complete, the CO is now free to review the application anytime. In my case, the letter did not contain any timeline as to when the additional docs to be provisioned.
> I uploaded all docs within 24 hours and after clicking the Request Complete, the documents were reviewed after 5 days and an acknowledgement sent.


me too done all those things but still not any confirmation or response, do I have to do anything else or call them ?


----------



## rameshkd

ccham said:


> me too done all those things but still not any confirmation or response, do I have to do anything else or call them ?


Don't call now, anyways the processing is on hold. Hang on until July, let's see how they proceed in July.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You are correct as this happened in your case.

But there are others who have done the same thing like you have BUT no response or communication.


IDEALLY 28 days is the lead time given to ALL applicants to provide additional missing documents.


BUT as observed in your case exceptions are there.




rameshkd said:


> Well there is nothing like 28 days, it's the max time a CO allows anyone if they've to provide additional information. There is a "Request Complete" button on Immi online account. Once you click Request Complete, the CO is now free to review the application anytime. In my case, the letter did not contain any timeline as to when the additional docs to be provisioned.
> I uploaded all docs within 24 hours and after clicking the Request Complete, the documents were reviewed after 5 days and an acknowledgement sent.


----------



## indian1988

John295 said:


> Don't worry too much man. July is coming, all questions will be cleared


Yes john..eagerly waiting for july...:fingerscrossed:
Hopefully all in the queue get grant in 1st week...


----------



## indian1988

ccham said:


> don't worry it's normal as i know. i also upload requested documents 12/5, after that no response at all still :fingerscrossed:


Yes i know...but when few days past, and no reply...mind starts playing game...


----------



## alexoir

10 days down in June. 20 more. May 2015 was my longest month ever. At least June is moving a bit faster in my view. July, we're waiting for you.


----------



## indian1988

One person got grant today on 189... Hopefully 489 also starts moving.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



indian1988 said:


> One person got grant today on 189... Hopefully 489 also starts moving.. :fingerscrossed:


Hi,

When did he apply for the visa?


----------



## indian1988

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When did he apply for the visa?


27th feb... 
One person also received grant in 190... But dont know about his details..


----------



## jmy

indian1988 said:


> 27th feb...
> One person also received grant in 190... But dont know about his details..


Person who got 190 grant is onshore


----------



## John295

jmy said:


> Person who got 190 grant is onshore


Yes, they give high weight to onshore ones


----------



## SleeplessEyes

Total 3 grants today- one 190 & two 189 visas. Just weird things are happening!!..... What we are waiting for then??? We all are isolated to them!!! I think we don't feel any pain, that's why we are in the bin. 489ss are highly prioritized (priority 3) applicants and visas, but ........................... nothing to say.


----------



## SleeplessEyes

John295 said:


> Yes, they give high weight to onshore ones


bro you are right..........onshore applicants are very special to them . LOOL


----------



## shameem

hi,
i am a new member here.I would like to share my experience with all of you.Here i am giving my status as below,
Type:489 ss for NSW
City:dhaka,Bangladesh.
Catagory:Electrical Engineer,233311
Applied for VISA:15.02.15
Submitted FORM 80 and updated CV to my agent:25.03.15,May be co allocated on the same day.
PCC submitted:27.03.15
Medical and other document submitted to my agent as per co request:23.04.15

Waiting 120 days,4 months after lodged the VISA.Is it a normal delay time?

feeling very frustrated.

cheers.


----------



## shameem

Is there anybody who applied for 489 NSW ss VISA in the month of february,2015 got the final golden mail of VISA?


----------



## SleeplessEyes

shameem said:


> Is there anybody who applied for 489 NSW ss VISA in the month of february,2015 got the final golden mail of VISA?


shameem, I don't think anybody will receive grant before 2nd of July. Because, 489 visas are may be the most neglected visas by immi, and that's why they have stopped giving visas from mid of April nearly. Every year 489ss visas reaches its yearly limit and it is normal to wait for more than 4 months. But from your timeline, it can be assumed that your visa will be granted in 1st week of July.

But, your agent should have received a delay mail in regards to your visa grant, as nearly everybody have received this mail including me. Have you created online immi account yourself and imported your application details to check the application status yourself?? If not then do it. Because, agents are pretty much useless and sometimes they are very lazy to communicate with you in case there is any application update. That's why it is better to do the whole process on our own instead to depending on agents and paying a very high fee to agents.

Anyway, ask your agent if they have received any delay email. If so, then you can assume that your visa is nearly ready.


----------



## shameem

*sleeplesseyes*



SleeplessEyes said:


> shameem, I don't think anybody will receive grant before 2nd of July. Because, 489 visas are may be the most neglected visas by immi, and that's why they have stopped giving visas from mid of April nearly. Every year 489ss visas reaches its yearly limit and it is normal to wait for more than 4 months. But from your timeline, it can be assumed that your visa will be granted in 1st week of July "In Sha Allah".
> 
> But, your agent should have received a delay mail in regards to your visa grant, as nearly everybody have received this mail including me. Have you created online immi account yourself and imported your application details to check the application status yourself?? If not then do it. Because, agents are pretty much useless and sometimes they are very lazy to communicate with you in case there is any application update. That's why it is better to do the whole process on our own instead to depending on agents and paying a very high fee to agents.
> 
> Anyway, ask your agent if they have received any delay email. If so, then you can assume that your visa is nearly ready.


Dear ,
(moderated)i also hope that i will get the final VISA in first week of July.Thanks for your suggestion.I am calling my agent right now for the information about delay mail.

If i open an immi account and import my application details to check my application status,Will it conflict with my agent communication?Actually i don't have any idea about immi account.Hope everything will be alright.

cheers


----------



## SleeplessEyes

shameem said:


> Dear ,
> In sha Alla i also hope that i will get the final VISA in first week of July.Thanks for your suggestion.I am calling my agent right now for the information about delay mail.
> 
> If i open an immi account and import my application details to check my application status,Will it conflict with my agent communication?Actually i don't have any idea about immi account.Hope everything will be alright.
> 
> cheers


Bro,
Did you get any info from your agent after calling him?? If you don't mind; may I know the agent's name?

If you open an immi account then it won't conflict with your agent unless you try to edit any information from immi account yourself. You just need your "Transaction Reference Number or Application ID" to import the information to your immi account. You can create one from going to online.immi.gov.au link.


----------



## shameem

Dear,
Actually i gave them a sms to know about that if they got any delay mail from my case officer regarding my case but in a reply they told me that they will let me know if there any update?this is totally absurd and i am confused with the reply.I am totally unhappy with their service.Sometime i though if i could done the process by my self then it might be faster then them.However,though this is an open forum so i will give you the name in private massage.Many many thanks for your valuable concentration.


----------



## shameem

SleeplessEyes said:


> Bro,
> Did you get any info from your agent after calling him?? If you don't mind; may I know the agent's name?
> 
> If you open an immi account then it won't conflict with your agent unless you try to edit any information from immi account yourself. You just need your "Transaction Reference Number or Application ID" to import the information to your immi account. You can create one from going to online.immi.gov.au link.


Dear as i mentioned earlier that i have not get any satisfactory answer from my agent so as per your suggession i have open a immiacount but after login i have found that it's written
"ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times AEST (GMT +10): * 9pm Friday 26 June to 8am Saturday 27 June 2015 * 7pm Tuesday 30 June to 7am Wednesday 1 July 2015."
So need to wait until then....:juggle:


----------



## shameem

shameem said:


> Dear as i mentioned earlier that i have not get any satisfactory answer from my agent so as per your suggession i have open a immiacount but after login i have found that it's written
> "ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times AEST (GMT +10): * 9pm Friday 26 June to 8am Saturday 27 June 2015 * 7pm Tuesday 30 June to 7am Wednesday 1 July 2015."
> So need to wait until then....:juggle:


I have opened my immi account.In the status it is written"application received" and last updated it is written "22 april 2015".Pls tell me what does it mean?


----------



## SleeplessEyes

shameem said:


> I have opened my immi account.In the status it is written"application received" and last updated it is written "22 april 2015".Pls tell me what does it mean?


shameem bro, 

this is the same status "application received" I am having. Previously I was having "In progress" but suddenly after my delay mail it has changed to "application received". This is not only in my case, but same thing has happened to many other forum members as well. 

So, the assumption is; our file has been processed and now we are in the waiting list for the visa to be awarded in July  . Few 190 applicants have already received their visa grant after this change happened in May 2015. So, I think your application also has been processed and now in the waiting list. 

And, last updated written as "22 april 2015" means the last time your case officer had updated/touched your file on that date. But you said, "Medical and other document submitted to my agent as per co request:23.04.15". I think you may had submitted in 22.04.15; not on 23.04.15 if you can recall properly.

In Sha Allah, we will receive the grant very soon  . Now, you don't need to wait for your agent to give you the good news. You can see the visa granted in your immi account yourself  . Then you will give the good news to your agent, haha. One morning around 7 or 7.30 BD time in the morning, you will see your status as "Finalized" and can download your own grant letter from the correspondence link from the upper right side. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shameem

SleeplessEyes said:


> shameem bro,
> 
> this is the same status "application received" I am having. Previously I was having "In progress" but suddenly after my delay mail it has changed to "application received". This is not only in my case, but same thing has happened to many other forum members as well.
> 
> So, the assumption is; our file has been processed and now we are in the waiting list for the visa to be awarded in July  . Few 190 applicants have already received their visa grant after this change happened in May 2015. So, I think your application also has been processed and now in the waiting list.
> 
> And, last updated written as "22 april 2015" means the last time your case officer had updated/touched your file on that date. But you said, "Medical and other document submitted to my agent as per co request:23.04.15". I think you may had submitted in 22.04.15; not on 23.04.15 if you can recall properly.
> 
> In Sha Allah, we will receive the grant very soon  . Now, you don't need to wait for your agent to give you the good news. You can see the visa granted in your immi account yourself  . Then you will give the good news to your agent, haha. One morning around 7 or 7.30 BD time in the morning, you will see your status as "Finalized" and can download your own grant letter from the correspondence link from the upper right side. :fingerscrossed:


Dear sleeplesseyes,
first of all thanks for your wonderful reply.Today morning after reading your reply my mind has become full of joy and i am happy.Inshallah we will got the VISA very soon.However,in which state you have applied for and whats your category means mine is 233311.

one thing I have checked my mail again.I have got the letter from my CO dated on 10th April,2015 which is forwarded to me on 11th April mentioning that they need our(My wife,daughter and me) medical examination and my wifes english proficiency certificate(She is a doctor).I did my medical on 16th April from Dr. wahab's clinic and i got the english profeciency certificate on 23rd April and forwarded it to my agent on the same date.Its miracle...what do you thing.I think they give me the application received status without my wife's certificate.

have a nice day.


----------



## John295

I received golden email today. Finally 4 months, 9 days. Good luck to everybody in June :fingerscrossed:


----------



## funny_moon

John295 said:


> I received golden email today. Finally 4 months, 9 days. Good luck to everybody in June :fingerscrossed:


Congrats bro


----------



## jpadda001

John295 said:


> I received golden email today. Finally 4 months, 9 days. Good luck to everybody in June :fingerscrossed:


very very congratulation john.


----------



## indian1988

John295 said:


> I received golden email today. Finally 4 months, 9 days. Good luck to everybody in June :fingerscrossed:


Congrats john...all the best for future!!..


----------



## kaurcool6

Congratulations john......u got visa in which category?


----------



## John295

kaurcool6 said:


> Congratulations john......u got visa in which category?


Have a look my signature


----------



## shameem

John295 said:


> I received golden email today. Finally 4 months, 9 days. Good luck to everybody in June :fingerscrossed:


Many many Congratulation.We,those are waiting for the VISA like you know the feeling of your joy.However,You are from which country and you are going to which region.


----------



## binu26

Congratulations John. Lucky day today quite a few grants.


----------



## John295

shameem said:


> Many many Congratulation.We,those are waiting for the VISA like you know the feeling of your joy.However,You are from which country and you are going to which region.


I'm from Vietnam, choose Northern Inland NSW


----------



## alexoir

John295 said:


> I received golden email today. Finally 4 months, 9 days. Good luck to everybody in June :fingerscrossed:


Hoorah John. I'm very happy for you. Ours will follow suit soon hopefully. Enjoy Aussie. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




John295 said:


> I received golden email today. Finally 4 months, 9 days. Good luck to everybody in June :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shameem

can anybody tell me that how could i create a signature?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Edit Signature* option available under *QUICK LINKS* next to *LOG OUT* button.





shameem said:


> can anybody tell me that how could i create a signature?


----------



## gsena33

John295 said:


> I received golden email today. Finally 4 months, 9 days. Good luck to everybody in June :fingerscrossed:


Congratz mate...!!!


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

John295 said:


> I received golden email today. Finally 4 months, 9 days. Good luck to everybody in June :fingerscrossed:


Congrats John!


----------



## SleeplessEyes

John295 said:


> I received golden email today. Finally 4 months, 9 days. Good luck to everybody in June :fingerscrossed:


John295 mate, very happy for you!!! CONGRATULATION!!!!


----------



## Saman135

Hi,

Is there any one submitted Form 80 requested by CO?? 489 FS please reply 

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

FORM 80 isn't related to any visa subclass.


*Form 80—know how*





Saman135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any one submitted Form 80 requested by CO?? 489 FS please reply
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jpadda001

Saman135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any one submitted Form 80 requested by CO?? 489 FS please reply
> 
> Thanks


yes i have submitted for 80 and form 1221 requested by CO


----------



## jpadda001

my CO contact again yesterday and ask for my three months gap between my study and job.

Co ask who financially support you in these three months?

i replied my parents support me.

Is it normal? My CO is really investigation on my case i think


----------



## raman15091987

congrats john for visa grant and best of luck for future..


----------



## John295

shameem said:


> can anybody tell me that how could i create a signature?


User CP/Edit Signature


----------



## navbhatti907

John295 said:


> User CP/Edit Signature


Congrats john.....ur lucky one ..who got visa in mid June...


----------



## shameem

*jeeten*



Jeeten#80 said:


> *Edit Signature* option available under *QUICK LINKS* next to *LOG OUT* button.


Thanks..bro....waiting..:juggle:


----------



## shameem

John295 said:


> User CP/Edit Signature


Congratulation and thanks jone.

I have lodged my VISA on 15/02/15.Still waiting for any good news and counting every moments.You know It's really frustrating.
However,in my immi account it's showing in Status"Application received" and last update"22 Apr 2015".
Moreover,Although i have submitted all the documents as requested by my CO but in the second page for some documents it's showing progress and in some case recommended.In top of right corner it's showing processing.
could your share your experience regarding this issue with me.I am doing my process through an agent.

Keep us (waiting :juggle: people) in your prayer.


----------



## shameem

Dear Bro,
waiting for any good news and counting every moments.You know It's really frustrating.

Although i have submitted all the documents as requested by my CO but in the second page for some documents it's showing progress and in some case recommended.In top of right corner it's showing processing.
could your share your experience regarding this issue with me.I am doing my process through an agent.

Keep us (waiting people) in your prayer.


----------



## shameem

*alexoir*



alexoir said:


> 10 days down in June. 20 more. May 2015 was my longest month ever. At least June is moving a bit faster in my view. July, we're waiting for you.


Dear Bro,
Any update?:noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## alexoir

shameem said:


> Dear Bro,
> Any update?:noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea:


Shameem,

still waiting bro. 17 down, 13 more to go. I'm however suspecting they'll start issuing the next programme's grant from Monday 6 July.

Let's keep on keeping our :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Saman135

shameem said:


> Dear Bro,
> Any update?:noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea:


Hi Bro,

My case also same as yours. I think from next month they will start process the applications. Have to wait another hopeful months 

Thanks


----------



## yashi

Dear senior Colleague!

Is there anybody who have got 887 visa after completed of 489 visa condition. I need some information from them.


----------



## SleeplessEyes

shameem said:


> Dear Bro,
> waiting for any good news and counting every moments.You know It's really frustrating.
> 
> Although i have submitted all the documents as requested by my CO but in the second page for some documents it's showing progress and in some case recommended.In top of right corner it's showing processing.
> could your share your experience regarding this issue with me.I am doing my process through an agent.
> 
> Keep us (waiting people) in your prayer.


shameem mate, 

which documents are showing as recommended? Are these the one which were requested by your CO; or the other ones???? If these the ones that were requested by CO, then these should have changed to "Received" after uploading and others as "Not Required". Not sure whats happening. Also another reason can be that your application is not processed and decision ready; still there are assessments to by done by CO. After submitting your docs, your CO has to touched your file yet.


----------



## SleeplessEyes

alexoir said:


> Shameem,
> 
> still waiting bro. 17 down, 13 more to go. I'm however suspecting they'll start issuing the next programme's grant from Monday 6 July.
> 
> Let's keep on keeping our :fingerscrossed:


alexoir mate,
which area in QLD are you thinking of to settle down for 1st two years. I am still brainstorming a lot about the are to settle down in QLD. Which area do you think may be best for us?


----------



## shameem

*sleeplesseyes*



SleeplessEyes said:


> shameem mate,
> 
> which documents are showing as recommended? Are these the one which were requested by your CO; or the other ones???? If these the ones that were requested by CO, then these should have changed to "Received" after uploading and others as "Not Required". Not sure whats happening. Also another reason can be that your application is not processed and decision ready; still there are assessments to by done by CO. After submitting your docs, your CO has to touched your file yet.


dear bro,
On 10 th april i got a letter from DIBP where they need my medical,my spouse medical and evidance of english and my child medical.I have submitted the document to my agent on 23rd april and done my medical 18th April.say for example in case of my wife it's showing as below,
"
Address - Residential, Evidence of Recommended	
Custody, Evidence of Recommended	
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form Recommended	
Health, Evidence of Recommended	
Language Ability - English, Evidence of Recommended	
Study, Evidence of Recommended	
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of Recommended	"

and in the healt issue its written like
"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

can you help me out what does this mean?


----------



## SleeplessEyes

shameem said:


> dear bro,
> On 10 th april i got a letter from DIBP where they need my medical,my spouse medical and evidance of english and my child medical.I have submitted the document to my agent on 23rd april and done my medical 18th April.say for example in case of my wife it's showing as below,
> "
> Address - Residential, Evidence of Recommended
> Custody, Evidence of Recommended
> Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form Recommended
> Health, Evidence of Recommended
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of Recommended
> Study, Evidence of Recommended
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of Recommended	"
> 
> and in the healt issue its written like
> "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> can you help me out what does this mean?


shameem, although I am not very much familiar with agents, and how they work. But in the case of "Language Ability - English, Evidence of Recommended"; evidence of your wife's English language ability such as: IELTS/Letter from University has to be uploaded. AND if your agent have already uploaded then it should have changed automatically instantly from 'recommended' to "received". You can ask your agent if they hav uploaded it or not; just re-confirm with them.

AND, in the cased of Medical, it is okey. Because same message I am also having. And doctors instantly clear the medical online. So, its perfect.

And, it seems that, since 22nd April, CO have not seen your file.  So need to wait until CO looks at your file again.  Allah will give us the good news in the month of Holy Ramadan. It will be a very big blessing to us from Allah.


----------



## shameem

SleeplessEyes said:


> shameem, although I am not very much familiar with agents, and how they work. But in the case of "Language Ability - English, Evidence of Recommended"; evidence of your wife's English language ability such as: IELTS/Letter from University has to be uploaded. AND if your agent have already uploaded then it should have changed automatically instantly from 'recommended' to "received". You can ask your agent if they hav uploaded it or not; just re-confirm with them.
> 
> AND, in the cased of Medical, it is okey. Because same message I am also having. And doctors instantly clear the medical online. So, its perfect.
> 
> And, it seems that, since 22nd April, CO have not seen your file.  So need to wait until CO looks at your file again.  Allah will give us the good news in the month of Holy Ramadan. It will be a very big blessing to us from Allah.


Dear Bro,
you know it's very painful to pass every single moment being a applicant.Different thoughts come in our mind.
Lest see what almighty Allah has written in our future.Hope in the month of holly romadan May Allah recover us from this waiting.Happy romadan to you.

I will contact with my agent regarding the issue.


----------



## navbhatti907

shameem said:


> dear bro,
> On 10 th april i got a letter from DIBP where they need my medical,my spouse medical and evidance of english and my child medical.I have submitted the document to my agent on 23rd april and done my medical 18th April.say for example in case of my wife it's showing as below,
> "
> Address - Residential, Evidence of Recommended
> Custody, Evidence of Recommended
> Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form Recommended
> Health, Evidence of Recommended
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of Recommended
> Study, Evidence of Recommended
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of Recommended	"
> 
> and in the healt issue its written like
> "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> can you help me out what does this mean?


If its showing recommended.. Then its mean ur agent not uploaded ur documents.. When ur agent will uploaded then status will change in the form of received... So talked to ur agent for uploading all essential documents as soon as possible


----------



## HIMMVOV6

Hello everyone.. 
Please clear my confusion regarding 489 FS. My brother in law is sponsoring me from Melbourne Victoria . 
1 I checked from website liveinvictoria vic gov au and found that for certain occupations IELTS 7 bands in every module is essential for state nomination. My ielts score is 7.5 7 6 6.5. I am really confused if condition of minimum 7 bands is essential for 489 FS also or it is only for 489 SS. Moreover my occupation doesnot exactly matches with Victoria state nomination.
2 My occupation is on SOL. My next question is about qualification. I have done BE in electronics and telecommunication. My designation was Junior Engineer (Telecom) from 2002 to 2010 slightly less than eight years and work was related to electronic as well as telecommunication fields After 2010 until now my designation is Assistant Engineer(Electrical) and work relates to electronics as well as electrical fields. My question is in which field i should go for skill assessment for my qualification as well as work experience.
Thank You in anticipation


----------



## alexoir

SleeplessEyes said:


> alexoir mate,
> which area in QLD are you thinking of to settle down for 1st two years. I am still brainstorming a lot about the are to settle down in QLD. Which area do you think may be best for us?


SleeplessEyes,

Townsville is my first choice, followed by Cairns. What about you? What do you think?


----------



## Danav_Singh

HIMMVOV6 said:


> Hello everyone..
> Please clear my confusion regarding 489 FS. My brother in law is sponsoring me from Melbourne Victoria .
> 1 I checked from website liveinvictoria vic gov au and found that for certain occupations IELTS 7 bands in every module is essential for state nomination. My ielts score is 7.5 7 6 6.5. I am really confused if condition of minimum 7 bands is essential for 489 FS also or it is only for 489 SS. Moreover my occupation doesnot exactly matches with Victoria state nomination.
> 2 My occupation is on SOL. My next question is about qualification. I have done BE in electronics and telecommunication. My designation was Junior Engineer (Telecom) from 2002 to 2010 slightly less than eight years and work was related to electronic as well as telecommunication fields After 2010 until now my designation is Assistant Engineer(Electrical) and work relates to electronics as well as electrical fields. My question is in which field i should go for skill assessment for my qualification as well as work experience.
> Thank You in anticipation


Your brother in law cant sponsor you for 489 fs as melbourne dont comes under regional australia.


----------



## Jaimin

Danav_Singh said:


> Your brother in law cant sponsor you for 489 fs as melbourne dont comes under regional australia.


https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/designated-areas.htm

Please refer to the link above. If I am not wrong Melbourne(Victoria) comes under designated area and one can sponsor if he lives in designated area. Though I am not sure if brother-in-law can be sponsor or not.


----------



## John295

Danav_Singh said:


> Your brother in law cant sponsor you for 489 fs as melbourne dont comes under regional australia.


There are 2 streams:

Relative sponsorship: go to Designated area
State sponsorship: go to Regional area


----------



## Jaimin

John295 said:


> There are 2 streams:
> 
> Relative sponsorship: go to Designated area
> State sponsorship: go to Regional area


Yes you are right John,
I have applied for 489 FS and my sponsor lives in Melbourne so I am sure any eligible relative will be able to sponsor for 489 visa.


----------



## shameem

dear sleeplesseyes,
could u pls share your status in signature with us.


----------



## HIMMVOV6

jjj


----------



## HIMMVOV6

HIMMVOV6 said:


> jjj





Jaimin said:


> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/designated-areas.htm
> 
> Please refer to the link above. If I am not wrong Melbourne(Victoria) comes under designated area and one can sponsor if he lives in designated area. Though I am not sure if brother-in-law can be sponsor or not.


Thank You...


----------



## shameem

Dear Brothers/sisters,
Is there any update of 489 SS VISA applicants(specially those applied in the month of February,15)?


----------



## Saman135

Hi All,

From July 1st Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection will change and all mail addresses will change accordingly. Is there any one who lodged visa via MARA agent and has DIBP informed them how there contact details change??

Because from July 1st mails addresses we received mails will change. 

Thanks


----------



## shameem

*navbhatti907*



navbhatti907 said:


> Can we expect visa in the first or second week of July..?? As I Have lodged my file in Feb 24..and co assigned on dated 26 march..after that no any news


Dear bro,
we are on the same boat.I have also lodged my visa on feb and Co allocated on April.Now waiting..............:juggle:


----------



## shameem

phuongdat said:


> Thanks for your reply. Really appreciate that. I been seeking for the answer in age!
> I applied for ss489 in Orana Region of NSW. Are we on the same boat?
> Thanks for Expat forum as I mostly know the info from here before been told by my agent! Lols


Dear Bro,
I have also applied for NSWss orana and lodged my VISA on 15th feb,15.It's look like we are on the same boat.Could you share your time line pls.


----------



## SleeplessEyes

shameem said:


> Dear Brothers/sisters,
> Is there any update of 489 SS VISA applicants(specially those applied in the month of February,15)?


Bro, no good news today as well!!! Very hard to keep the patience anymore.


----------



## ccham

SleeplessEyes said:


> Bro, no good news today as well!!! Very hard to keep the patience anymore.


i am waiting almost 2 years from my EOI lodgment date now . still have to wait more. this is killing my patience, anyway 11 days more to July.


----------



## shameem

*sleeplessEyes*



SleeplessEyes said:


> Bro, no good news today as well!!! Very hard to keep the patience anymore.


Dear Bro,
Keep patience.Today i have discussed with my agent and came to know that the processing time has become very slow due to the end of this year. Inshallah we all will get a good news very news.


----------



## shameem

Dear Applicants,
Today i am passing 126 days,18 weeks and 4.2 months from the date of my application.I have excel sheet and every day i update it.I thing i am becoming mad.Waiting is a tough thing for me.From CDR submission it's 308 days,44 weeks and 10.26 months are running.This immigration time should be strictly maintained to relieve us from this pressure.
Happy Ramadan Mubarak everybody.May Allah help us.


----------



## navbhatti907

shameem said:


> Dear Applicants,
> Today i am passing 126 days,18 weeks and 4.2 months from the date of my application.I have excel sheet and every day i update it.I thing i am becoming mad.Waiting is a tough thing for me.From CDR submission it's 308 days,44 weeks and 10.26 months are running.This immigration time should be strictly maintained to relieve us from this pressure.
> Happy Ramadan Mubarak everybody.May Allah help us.


 Don't worry bro...little more patience...only 10 days remaining for July..I m also on the same boat...:boxing:


----------



## alexoir

SleeplessEyes said:


> alexoir mate,
> which area in QLD are you thinking of to settle down for 1st two years. I am still brainstorming a lot about the are to settle down in QLD. Which area do you think may be best for us?


SleeplessEyes, 

Don't worry, you would soon sleep, OK? I'm interested in Townsville, followed by Cairns. How about you?


----------



## shameem

navbhatti907 said:


> Don't worry bro...little more patience...only 10 days remaining for July..I m also on the same boat...:boxing:


hello mate,

Is there anybody like us got 489 ss VISA this month or all waiting for next month.sleep has gone like sleeplesseyes.::juggle:


----------



## navbhatti907

shameem said:


> hello mate,
> 
> Is there anybody like us got 489 ss VISA this month or all waiting for next month.sleep has gone like sleeplesseyes.::juggle:


Nope...everybody is waiting for July desperately..


----------



## shameem

*reazul87*



rezaul87 said:


> Our 489 ORANA,NSW sponsored visa granted on October 2014. We didn't show any financial support.


Dear Rezaul87,
i have also applied 489 SS for orana on 15th february.Whats ur status?could u share ur timeline Pls.


----------



## SleeplessEyes

shameem said:


> hello mate,
> 
> Is there anybody like us got 489 ss VISA this month or all waiting for next month.sleep has gone like sleeplesseyes.::juggle:


Haha, bro, just I am not even sleepless; but the situation is just like I am always thinking that when June is gonna finish and when I am going to book my flights lane: . LooL........ just getting mad day by day :confused2: . At the same time, thanks to Allah, that Ramadan is helping a lot to divert the mind from this waiting nightmare.


----------



## SleeplessEyes

alexoir said:


> SleeplessEyes,
> 
> Don't worry, you would soon sleep, OK? I'm interested in Townsville, followed by Cairns. How about you?


Hello alexoir, hope I can return to my peaceful life soon. . 

Bro I am thinking of Cairns. But also searching for regional places nearby to Brisbane city. If you don't mind to share, why do you prefer Townsville area, any good points??


----------



## shameem

SleeplessEyes said:


> Haha, bro, just I am not even sleepless; but the situation is just like I am always thinking that when June is gonna finish and when I am going to book my flights lane: . LooL........ just getting mad day by day :confused2: . At the same time, thanks to Allah, that Ramadan is helping a lot to divert the mind from this waiting nightmare.


you know that u have chose a perfect name as an applicant for the VISA.Really waiting is irritating and sleep has gone from our eyes.To get a VISA is just the starting point of a war but the processing time already made us tired.U r right the ramaden is helping us to regain the strength.Insha Allah good new is waiting for us in the next month.If possible could u share your time line with us.Good sleepless night....:eyebrows:


----------



## SleeplessEyes

shameem said:


> you know that u have chose a perfect name as an applicant for the VISA.Really waiting is irritating and sleep has gone from our eyes.To get a VISA is just the starting point of a war but the processing time already made us tired.U r right the ramaden is helping us to regain the strength.Insha Allah good new is waiting for us in the next month.If possible could u share your time line with us.Good sleepless night....:eyebrows:


Yes bro, that's right we are already tired, but we have another war to win on next, that is WAR 887  . So, we can't be tired so quick  . In our whole life, maybe we have never used this kind of patience before  .


----------



## shameem

SleeplessEyes said:


> Yes bro, that's right we are already tired, but we have another war to win on next, that is WAR 887  . So, we can't be tired so quick  . In our whole life, maybe we have never used this kind of patience before  .


Lots of struggle like job searching,cope up with a new society,settlement with family etc is waiting but right now need to get rid of this grant.Thanks for uploading ur timeline.Keep faith on Allah.


----------



## slvicky

Hi All, Didn't check the forum lately. Did anyone got grant???


----------



## navbhatti907

slvicky said:


> Hi All, Didn't check the forum lately. Did anyone got grant???


Nope budy...just waiting.... Waiting.. And waiting.... It kills day by day...:confused2:


----------



## shameem

Saman135 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> My case also same as yours. I think from next month they will start process the applications. Have to wait another hopeful months
> 
> Thanks


Dear saman135,
Could you share your line please.


----------



## ravinder_cnc

Hi all,

I lodged my application on 23rd march...with 70 points...for 489 Fs visa....For victoria...232214...Metal machinist...Still i havent been allocated a CO even....so 3 months are over as for now...dont know what will happen....I am stuck up with my future planning...


----------



## indian1988

ravinder_cnc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my application on 23rd march...with 70 points...for 489 Fs visa....For victoria...232214...Metal machinist...Still i havent been allocated a CO even....so 3 months are over as for now...dont know what will happen....I am stuck up with my future planning...


May be you can call dipb tomorrow..


----------



## ravinder_cnc

My agent says that is due to the quota being finished for this year...so i wont get any good response even if i call...i have to wait till july starts...


----------



## indian1988

ravinder_cnc said:


> My agent says that is due to the quota being finished for this year...so i wont get any good response even if i call...i have to wait till july starts...


Well, may be he is right...but it may give you mental satisfaction if you call them..though july is not far away now.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SleeplessEyes

six :ranger:


----------



## kaurcool6

Seriously guys this wait is getting very frustrating now. Please as any one gets visa update here Immediately cause it will be a hope for others as well that they are going to get the good news very soon.

Thanks


----------



## shameem

Dear Sleepless eyes,

Here six Means....six day to July..............

Dear kool,
Today i am celebrating 130 days,18.57 weeks and 4.33 months from VISA application.

Really really frustrating and painful.

Don't worry insha Allah July will bring hope for us.

Cheers.


----------



## rahul.d

indian1988 said:


> ravinder_cnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> My agent says that is due to the quota being finished for this year...so i wont get any good response even if i call...i have to wait till july starts...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, may be he is right...but it may give you mental satisfaction if you call them..though july is not far away now..
Click to expand...

hi, even i did applied my visa through an agent but he has not provided any information to me as whos the case officer or his contact details. Can you please tell me where I can call to get the update on my file. Thanks.


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks shmeen

yeah god will give us our happy moment very soon. Gud luck to all


----------



## SleeplessEyes

FIVE :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SleeplessEyes

shameem said:


> Dear Sleepless eyes,
> 
> Here six Means....six day to July..............
> 
> Dear kool,
> Today i am celebrating 130 days,18.57 weeks and 4.33 months from VISA application.
> 
> Really really frustrating and painful.
> 
> Don't worry insha Allah July will bring hope for us.
> 
> Cheers.


shameem bro, congratulation to you for reaching 130  . I am only 96; very close to century.  .


----------



## shameem

Dear bro,
Here CO is the bowler and only he can stop you to score the run.However,although i have got an idea that before July they are not going to grant any VISA for489 ss but every morning i check my immi account with lots of hope.

May Allah give us patience.

Cheers...:boxing:


----------



## shameem

rezaul87 said:


> My timeline - civil engineer
> Degree assessed from engineers Australia : 9th may 2014,
> EOI : 28th may 2014
> 489-ACT family sponsor apply: don't remember, may be 1st week of June 2014. no reply.
> 489-ORANA state sponsor apply: 22/07/2014.
> Orana state sponsor got: 10/09/2014
> Invitation : 15/09/2014
> 489 orana Visa apply: 23/09/2014
> Medical : 27/09/2014
> Visa grant: 01/10/2014 (7 days)


Dear Rezaul87 bro,
I have seen that u got VISA within 7 days.I thing this is the quickest time ever.You are really lucky.


----------



## indian1988

shameem said:


> Dear Rezaul87 bro,
> I have seen that u got VISA within 7 days.I thing this is the quickest time ever.You are really lucky.


Hi shameem...looks like like you have been waiting for long time for the grant...you must have really great patience... Wanted to know from you that after you submitted the documents requested by co, did you received any conformation mail or any acknowledgement from immi/co that the documents are received or any other kind of communication?? (A delay mail?)
As i have been allocated co on 22/5 and submitted the requested documents on 27/05... But i have received no further communication and my 28 days are also over...just wondering everything would be alright...


----------



## ccham

indian1988 said:


> Hi shameem...looks like like you have been waiting for long time for the grant...you must have really great patience... Wanted to know from you that after you submitted the documents requested by co, did you received any conformation mail or any acknowledgement from immi/co that the documents are received or any other kind of communication?? (A delay mail?)
> As i have been allocated co on 22/5 and submitted the requested documents on 27/05... But i have received no further communication and my 28 days are also over...just wondering everything would be alright...


same for me bro. co allocated 7 may and asked additional docs and I submitted all in 12 may. but after that no communication


----------



## indian1988

ccham said:


> same for me bro. co allocated 7 may and asked additional docs and I submitted all in 12 may. but after that no communication


Thats really sad for us...have you tried to contact your co?


----------



## navbhatti907

indian1988 said:


> ccham said:
> 
> 
> 
> same for me bro. co allocated 7 may and asked additional docs and I submitted all in 12 may. but after that no communication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats really sad for us...have you tried to contact your co?
Click to expand...

My co asked additional documents on dated 26 march...after that no idea where he/she disappeared... No any response from his / her
his/her


----------



## ccham

indian1988 said:


> Thats really sad for us...have you tried to contact your co?


I send a mail but no reply, I am waiting for first week of July and call them. atlas they have to confirm that they got those additional documents.


----------



## indian1988

navbhatti907 said:


> My co asked additional documents on dated 26 march...after that no idea where he/she disappeared... No any response from his / her
> his/her


Same here..no response after submitting the documents.. :confused2: :noidea:


----------



## indian1988

ccham said:


> I send a mail but no reply, I am waiting for first week of July and call them. atlas they have to confirm that they got those additional documents.


Yes exactly...they should atleast confirm the documents they received via email...


----------



## myinzu

Is there anyone granted the visa 489(Provisional) who applied in Apr-15? Appreciate your replies.


----------



## ccham

myinzu said:


> Is there anyone granted the visa 489(Provisional) who applied in Apr-15? Appreciate your replies.


seems not even some people applied in march also still waiting


----------



## mecho24

*Usual Country*

Hey Guys, 

I read so many posts regarding to my treat but again I find this question little confusing in my visa application for 489 Visa 

Usual country of residence - ? - I'm currently in Australia and been here for the past 11 months , now do I choose AUS or do i put my home county Macedonia ?

Now if I put Australia then on this question
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? - Do I need to mention Macedonia from the day that I was born till the day that I came to Australia , and the other way around ?

Hope I was clear enough so someone can answer 

Thank you for your time


----------



## rahul.d

Is the july month grants for489 will be given i filed in april so r chances thr with 60 points
Thanks


----------



## RedArmyAUFC

*Industrial actions by the DIBP*

Hi guys,

Dropping a line just to let you know that possibly the delay on our visa process is due to industrial actions that took place on the DIBP since the 15th of June. Hopefully, it finished last Friday 26/06 and from tomorrow it will be business as usual (Apart from the merging with the Customs department, but that's another story). You can check this out in: 
" www . newsroom . immi . gov . au / realeases " (I am not allowed to post links because I am new) or you can simply google "Protected Industrial Action by Immigration and Border Protection Portfolio staff"

Good luck for everybody with your visas.

Cheers


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



mecho24 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I read so many posts regarding to my treat but again I find this question little confusing in my visa application for 489 Visa
> 
> Usual country of residence - ? - I'm currently in Australia and been here for the past 11 months , now do I choose AUS or do i put my home county Macedonia ?
> 
> Now if I put Australia then on this question
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? - Do I need to mention Macedonia from the day that I was born till the day that I came to Australia , and the other way around ?
> 
> Hope I was clear enough so someone can answer
> 
> Thank you for your time



Hi,

I have one doubt regarding my visa application.

1) I have filled work experiences (both EOI and visa) based on the skill assessment which deducted 2 years from my total.

I did this literally as there are two options after filling each experiences (whether experiences are relevant or not for my occupation).

Although it is not listed in skill assessment, these experiences are relevant to my occupation, therefore I did not have options to list the experiences without adding extra point.

2) Anyway I have attached all certificates for all experiences as well as I listed these in Form 80.

I am bit confusing whether this can be affected for my visa decision.

Therefore can you please help someone whether this has to informed to DIBP through form 1023


----------



## alexoir

:flame:29 down. 1 more to go. I can see July peeking around the corner. I'm heating up waiting for it. :flame:


----------



## indian1988

alexoir said:


> :flame:29 down. 1 more to go. I can see July peeking around the corner. I'm heating up waiting for it. :flame:


As you have applied in january...looks like you will be the first one to get grant...


----------



## alexoir

indian1988 said:


> As you have applied in january...looks like you will be the first one to get grant...


The wait is so exasperating. I'm just hoping that everyone who is waiting for their grant in July received it as soon as possible.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shameem

indian1988 said:


> Hi shameem...looks like like you have been waiting for long time for the grant...you must have really great patience... Wanted to know from you that after you submitted the documents requested by co, did you received any conformation mail or any acknowledgement from immi/co that the documents are received or any other kind of communication?? (A delay mail?)
> As i have been allocated co on 22/5 and submitted the requested documents on 27/05... But i have received no further communication and my 28 days are also over...just wondering everything would be alright...


Dear Mates,
Actually i am doing my case through an agent so i am not acknowledgement about the delay mail.My CO requested on 10th April through my agent for medical and my wife's English proficiency certificate and i submitted it by 23rd April.My immi account is showing updated on 22th April.
Interesting thing is that yesterday my job was verified by their concern.So some movement is going on.Can anybody tell me that after the job verification by phone how long it might take to get the grant or is there any further procedure?:juggle:


----------



## path_prasanna

What are the docs you guys submitted to your prove work experience? Specially mechanical engineers who got their skills assessed by EA!!


----------



## shameem

Dear Prath prasana,
I have submitted the following documents,
1.Job reference letter.
2.Bank salary statement.
3.Promotion letter.
4.Resignation acceptance letter.
5.Pay slip.
6.Salary statement in office letter head pad.

Dear SlleplessEyes,
In reply to ur private massage i have sent a reply.Have u got it?If not pls let me know how to send a private message.


----------



## path_prasanna

Bro ...I have job reference letter,salary confirmation letter .... Payslip,bank statement not available for that job which I did for 1 year..will these two docs suffice the requirement or do I need to submit Anyting more than that....??both these docs r on a letter head... 



shameem said:


> Dear Prath prasana,
> I have submitted the following documents,
> 1.Job reference letter.
> 2.Bank salary statement.
> 3.Promotion letter.
> 4.Resignation acceptance letter.
> 5.Pay slip.
> 6.Salary statement in office letter head pad


----------



## shameem

path_prasanna said:


> Bro ...I have job reference letter,salary confirmation letter .... Payslip,bank statement not available for that job which I did for 1 year..will these two docs suffice the requirement or do I need to submit Anyting more than that....??both these docs r on a letter head...
> 
> 
> 
> shameem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Prath prasana,
> I have submitted the following documents,
> 1.Job reference letter.
> 2.Bank salary statement.
> 3.Promotion letter.
> 4.Resignation acceptance letter.
> 5.Pay slip.
> 6.Salary statement in office letter head pad
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Bro,
> so far as i know provide as much documents as you have like Visiting card,ID card,promotion letter etc.
> wish you all the best.
Click to expand...


----------



## shameem

Dear Mates,
Tomorrow is the first day of July.Applicants like me are eagerly waiting for the month.Hope our treads will be en-lighted with lots of good news.wish all of you all the best.

cheers


----------



## GJAustralia

*489 Visa applied . . .grant waiting???*

Dear All,
Waiting for grant . . . . . . Excited and feared as well.... Don't know what'll happen?:
a lot of hopes from July . . . Cant wait . . .Fingers crossed dudes :fingerscrossed:. . .. . 

Started documetation preparation *October 2011*
Vetassess 341111 +Ve Outcome *August 2012*
IELTS (Gen.) R-7.5,L-7.0,S-6.5,W-6.0 *August 2014 *
NSW SS for 489 applied *September 2014*
NSW SS for 489 received *November 2014*
EOI Invitation received *November 2014*
Visa Applied *December 2014*
PCC Submitted *April 2015*
Delay until July 2015 mail received *April 2015*
Visa granted ***** 2015* :fingerscrossed: Fingers crossed


----------



## amicalrahul

Hi All

I am planning to file 189 Visa application,
I have my B.Tech in Mechanical and MTech in CAD CAM & Robotics.
I have 9 years of .net programmer experience and currently working as a .net developer only.
Can anybody tell me how many year ACS is going to deduct from my experience and should I file my application as RPL not as general


----------



## kaurcool6

Yeah 
every one is waiting veey eagerly to start a new life in their dream country. Gud luck all


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys little worried about my occupation 261313 they have in SOL but removed from CSOL what does that means? Is that going to affect our application in any way?


----------



## John295

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys little worried about my occupation 261313 they have in SOL but removed from CSOL what does that means? Is that going to affect our application in any way?


don't worry, it only affects subclass 457.


----------



## mandy2137

John295 said:


> don't worry, it only affects subclass 457.


Hi John,,

Could you please elaborate it, as I haven't found my job code as well in CSOL but present in SOL. Can we still apply for 190 or we have to wait for State's occupation list.


----------



## Sunit0167

Hello, Any visa grant or not yet


----------



## John295

mandy2137 said:


> Hi John,,
> 
> Could you please elaborate it, as I haven't found my job code as well in CSOL but present in SOL. Can we still apply for 190 or we have to wait for State's occupation list.


for those who apply to state sponsorship visa (489, 190):

1. look up your occupation in state's list and understand all requirements in their websites and make sure you meet all requirements.
2. register EOI number in DIBP website
3. submit the application with your EOI number for state sponsorship.
4. after receiving state outcome, you will receive invitation to lodge visa application
5. Pay fee and lodge visa application, fill all the forms in ImmiAccount .
6. Login ImmiAccount and get HAP ID for health check.
7. upload all evidences to claim points and relevant documents.
8. wait and wait around 2-3 months.


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi john
we have lodged visa application in 489 family sponsored category in Victoria. So no effect on our category?

Thanks for your reply


----------



## kaurcool6

What is 457 class?


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends... I have lodged my visa application on Monday in 489 nsw ss with 60 points included Ss for 351411.How long its process?


----------



## alexoir

*1st July 2015 Grant*

lane:My dear friends,

All thanks to God, at last, the battle has ended. I have just received my grant notification. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.:bounce::dance:


----------



## Saman135

Hi Mate,

Best of luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seems they have started SHOOTING

Let see ====================


----------



## Sunit0167

Even I got visa today,,,thanks to God ,,,all the best ,,,ever buddy got it very soon


----------



## Saman135

Hi Sunit0167,

Good luck Bro... Share your timeline


----------



## deepgill

Conratulations friends


----------



## Sunit0167

222112, finance broker, EOI - 20feb 2015, invitation 20 March , visa lodged 18 April , medical and pcc 26 April , co allot 20 May , grant 1 July 2015


----------



## kamranalam

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## kamranalam

alexoir said:


> lane:My dear friends,
> 
> All thanks to God, at last, the battle has ended. I have just received my grant notification. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.:bounce::dance:


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​

lane:​lane:​



Sunit0167 said:


> Even I got visa today,,,thanks to God ,,,all the best ,,,ever buddy got it very soon





alexoir said:


> lane:My dear friends,
> 
> All thanks to God, at last, the battle has ended. I have just received my grant notification. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.:bounce::dance:


----------



## kaurcool6

Congratulations to all of you......
Anyone got visa in software engineer category?


----------



## ravinder_cnc

Sunit0167 said:


> 222112, finance broker, EOI - 20feb 2015, invitation 20 March , visa lodged 18 April , medical and pcc 26 April , co allot 20 May , grant 1 July 2015


You are lucky to have your visa.. i applied on 23 march and yet to have some decision on that...lets c whaf happens further...


----------



## rahul.d

Sunit0167 said:


> Even I got visa today,,,thanks to God ,,,all the best ,,,ever buddy got it very soon


Congrats dear... how many points you have claimed and what anzscode.


----------



## rahul.d

alexoir said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> All thanks to God, at last, the battle has ended. I have just received my grant notification. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.


Congrats buddy. How many points you claimed and what anzscode. when did you filed you visa.


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

deepgill said:


> Hello friends... I have lodged my visa application on Monday in 489 nsw ss with 60 points included Ss for 351411.How long its process?



around 2-3 months... if everything is fine...


----------



## Sim12

mecho24 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I read so many posts regarding to my treat but again I find this question little confusing in my visa application for 489 Visa
> 
> Usual country of residence - ? - I'm currently in Australia and been here for the past 11 months , now do I choose AUS or do i put my home county Macedonia ?
> 
> Now if I put Australia then on this question
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? - Do I need to mention Macedonia from the day that I was born till the day that I came to Australia , and the other way around ?
> 
> Hope I was clear enough so someone can answer
> 
> Thank you for your time[/QUOTE
> 
> Hello Dear
> May I pls know with how many points do u lodge eoi
> I m just asking bcos I m waiting for invitation with 65 points


----------



## rahul.d

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> deepgill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends... I have lodged my visa application on Monday in 489 nsw ss with 60 points included Ss for 351411.How long its process?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around 2-3 months... if everything is fine...
Click to expand...

Hi deep even i am waiting for visa grant under 351411


----------



## rahul.d

deepgill said:


> Hello friends... I have lodged my visa application on Monday in 489 nsw ss with 60 points included Ss for 351411.How long its process?


Even i am waiting for visa grant under 351411


----------



## alexoir

rahul.d said:


> Congrats buddy. How many points you claimed and what anzscode. when did you filed you visa.


Thanks rahul mate. Check out my signature. You'll get all the information you need there.


----------



## deepgill

rahul.d said:


> deepgill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends... I have lodged my visa application on Monday in 489 nsw ss with 60 points included Ss for 351411.How long its process?
> 
> 
> 
> Even i am waiting for visa grant under 351411
Click to expand...

Hi Rahul... could you explain your case if you dont mind... when you applied your visa and have you submitted your all documents??


----------



## deepgill

Thanx jagjeet


----------



## alexoir

Sim12 said:


> mecho24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I read so many posts regarding to my treat but again I find this question little confusing in my visa application for 489 Visa
> 
> Usual country of residence - ? - I'm currently in Australia and been here for the past 11 months , now do I choose AUS or do i put my home county Macedonia ?
> 
> Now if I put Australia then on this question
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? - Do I need to mention Macedonia from the day that I was born till the day that I came to Australia , and the other way around ?
> 
> Hope I was clear enough so someone can answer
> 
> Thank you for your time[/QUOTE
> 
> Hello Dear
> May I pls know with how many points do u lodge eoi
> I m just asking bcos I m waiting for invitation with 65 points
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sim,
> 
> This is my humble opinion. Your usual place of residence is where you have stayed within the past 6 months. In your case, this is Australia (I hope you are staying in Australia legally). Otherwise, it would be in your best interest to choose Macedonia.
> 
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? The answer to this question should be a "YES". If your usual place of residence is Australia, other countries you have lived in would be Macedonia and any other countries you have stayed for more than 6 months, and vice versa.
> 
> These questions are only to ascertain the countries that you would need PCCs from. Don't worry your head too much over them. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...


----------



## GJAustralia

alexoir said:


> lane:My dear friends,
> 
> All thanks to God, at last, the battle has ended. I have just received my grant notification. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.:bounce::dance:


Hi
I'm still waiting. .... 
For which visa you were applied and which state and when did you applied? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## John295

kaurcool6 said:


> What is 457 class?


Let me google that for you


----------



## John295

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi john
> we have lodged visa application in 489 family sponsored category in Victoria. So no effect on our category?
> 
> Thanks for your reply


not thing effects 489/190/189 until now. New changes only apply to subclass 457 due to removing some occupations in CSOL.


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks John


----------



## navbhatti907

Hello frndz...today I got my visa...thanks to all my friends for helping and encouragement..I am praying for all of you, whose waiting for their visa grant..best of luck


----------



## ravinder_cnc

navbhatti907 said:


> Hello frndz...today I got my visa...thanks to all my friends for helping and encouragement..I am praying for all of you, whose waiting for their visa grant..best of luck


Dear nav...congrats to you....can u please share your timeline ??... also after co made first contacted you for rest of documents, did he contacted you again ?? And any verification was done by Immi department in your case ?? please let me know..thanks..


----------



## Saman135

Hi navbhatti907,

Wishing you warmly

All the best.


----------



## indian1988

navbhatti907 said:


> Hello frndz...today I got my visa...thanks to all my friends for helping and encouragement..I am praying for all of you, whose waiting for their visa grant..best of luck


Congrats mate.. All the best for future...


----------



## rahul.d

John295 said:


> kaurcool6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi john
> we have lodged visa application in 489 family sponsored category in Victoria. So no effect on our category?
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> 
> 
> not thing effects 489/190/189 until now. New changes only apply to subclass 457 due to removing some occupations in CSOL.
Click to expand...

Hi john my status says finalised does that mean i have visa granted


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations and Best of luck


----------



## rahul.d

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> deepgill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends... I have lodged my visa application on Monday in 489 nsw ss with 60 points included Ss for 351411.How long its process?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around 2-3 months... if everything is fine...
Click to expand...

Thanks deep gill you are on the way best of luck


----------



## deepgill

navbhatti907 said:


> Hello frndz...today I got my visa...thanks to all my friends for helping and encouragement..I am praying for all of you, whose waiting for their visa grant..best of luck


Congratulations and best of luck for your brite future??


----------



## binu26

Congrats navbhatti.

I called them just now and the lady who answered said that applications till 26 April are allocated for 489. Since mine is 30th is should hear something in 2-3 weeks. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## deepgill

rahul.d said:


> jagjeetsingh507 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deepgill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends... I have lodged my visa application on Monday in 489 nsw ss with 60 points included Ss for 351411.How long its process?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around 2-3 months... if everything is fine...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks deep gill you are on the way best of luck
Click to expand...

Thanks Rahul


----------



## shameem

Dear Mates,

Alhamdulillah.With the bless of almighty Allah i have got the Grant letter today.I am very happy and it will remain as a memorable day for me.

I pray for everybody those are still waiting for the VISA.

Cheers.:second:lane:


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




navbhatti907 said:


> Hello frndz...today I got my visa...thanks to all my friends for helping and encouragement..I am praying for all of you, whose waiting for their visa grant..best of luck


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




shameem said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Alhamdulillah.With the bless of almighty Allah i have got the Grant letter today.I am very happy and it will remain as a memorable day for me.
> 
> I pray for everybody those are still waiting for the VISA.
> 
> Cheers.:second:lane:


----------



## gsena33

Dear all,

I got the golden e-mail today morning. I was waiting from 24th February.
Many thanks for the everybody in this thread & forum. 
Wishing speedy grant for who lodge the application.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




gsena33 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got the golden e-mail today morning. I was waiting from 24th February.
> Many thanks for the everybody in this thread & forum.
> Wishing speedy grant for who lodge the application.


----------



## deepgill

shameem said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Alhamdulillah.With the bless of almighty Allah i have got the Grant letter today.I am very happy and it will remain as a memorable day for me.
> 
> I pray for everybody those are still waiting for the VISA.
> 
> Cheers.





gsena33 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got the golden e-mail today morning. I was waiting from 24th February.
> Many thanks for the everybody in this thread & forum.
> Wishing speedy grant for who lodge the application.


Congratulations....


----------



## Saman135

Hi binu26,

April 26th is visa submitted date or Date of application received in immi account.

Thanks


----------



## indian1988

binu26 said:


> Congrats navbhatti.
> 
> I called them just now and the lady who answered said that applications till 26 April are allocated for 489. Since mine is 30th is should hear something in 2-3 weeks. Keeping fingers crossed.


Hi binu... I lodged on 27/04... Hopefully mine is near....can you please tell me what number you called?.. And was there any waiting period??...and what time you call them?...
Thanks...


----------



## binu26

indian1988 said:


> Hi binu... I lodged on 27/04... Hopefully mine is near....can you please tell me what number you called?.. And was there any waiting period??...and what time you call them?...
> Thanks...


Hey Indian hopefully next week you should here something. I called them on 0061731367000. Had been trying all morning and it was busy. Then just before 11.00 a lady picked up on 2nd ring. She was really helpfull and just made me hold to get the information. Whole call lasted for about 6 mins. And costed 12 / min from my mobile. Try calling them early in the morning like 6 or so.


----------



## indian1988

binu26 said:


> Hey Indian hopefully next week you should here something. I called them on 0061731367000. Had been trying all morning and it was busy. Then just before 11.00 a lady picked up on 2nd ring. She was really helpfull and just made me hold to get the information. Whole call lasted for about 6 mins. And costed 12 / min from my mobile. Try calling them early in the morning like 6 or so.


Hi binu...Thanks for your prompt reply... I am planning to call them on monday... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## binu26

Saman135 said:


> Hi binu26,
> 
> April 26th is visa submitted date or Date of application received in immi account.
> 
> Thanks


 Application submitted date. When you paid the fees.


----------



## Saman135

binu26 said:


> Application submitted date. When you paid the fees.


Thanks binu26 for your prompt reply..... 

Also is there any one got grants with 261313 ???????

Thanks


----------



## Saman135

Hi Friends,

Currently my immi account display status as "Application Received". Is there any other status to update before granting the visa.

Also is there any one got grants with 261313 ???????

THANKS


----------



## rahul.d

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> navbhatti907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello frndz...today I got my visa...thanks to all my friends for helping and encouragement..I am praying for all of you, whose waiting for their visa grant..best of luck
Click to expand...


Hi jeeten. Thanks for your help and all the members of this forum. Got my grant today after calling DIBP. Calling really helped. Wish all the applicants to get their Visa soon. Good luck


----------



## kaurcool6

Congratulations guys
It really feels gud when someone got visa and feels like we r going to be the next. Gud luck all and thanks that you guys r updating here and cheering others. 

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


lane:lane:lane:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





rahul.d said:


> Hi jeeten. Thanks for your help and all the members of this forum. Got my grant today after calling DIBP. Calling really helped. Wish all the applicants to get their Visa soon. Good luck


----------



## deepgill

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rahul.d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jeeten. Thanks for your help and all the members of this forum. Got my grant today after calling DIBP. Calling really helped. Wish all the applicants to get their Visa soon. Good luck
Click to expand...

Conratulations Rahul


----------



## Jaimin

*Congratulations Rahul*



rahul.d said:


> Hi jeeten. Thanks for your help and all the members of this forum. Got my grant today after calling DIBP. Calling really helped. Wish all the applicants to get their Visa soon. Good luck


Contratulations Rahul!!! Can you please share your timeline and occupation code?


----------



## Saman135

Saman135 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Currently my immi account display status as "Application Received". Is there any other status to update before granting the visa.
> 
> Also is there any one got grants with 261313 ???????
> 
> THANKS


Any news please reply


----------



## wkdn745

Hi,

My visa lodge date is 27th April 2015, but imm.account is still showing application received. There is no any changes from the day I lodged the visa. My visa type is 489 SS.

Have any body granted visa around this date? I am just thinking whether call them and check?

Can somebody give the contacts?


----------



## Jeeten#80

If you have crossed the 3 months period after lodging VISA application THEN call them ELSE you will get the standard response.


Keep your VISA application details handy (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)

0061-731367000 | +61731367000




wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My visa lodge date is 27th April 2015, but imm.account is still showing application received. There is no any changes from the day I lodged the visa. My visa type is 489 SS.
> 
> Have any body granted visa around this date? I am just thinking whether call them and check?
> 
> Can somebody give the contacts?


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



Jeeten#80 said:


> If you have crossed the 3 months period after lodging VISA application THEN call them ELSE you will get the standard response.
> 
> 
> Keep your VISA application details handy (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)
> 
> 0061-731367000 | +61731367000


I think, it comes to 3 months by 27th July 2015. Probably I have to wait, but I saw, some people granted before that.

I am just worrying, as there is no any clue whether CO has been allocated for my case from imm. account.


----------



## navbhatti907

ravinder_cnc said:


> Dear nav...congrats to you....can u please share your timeline ??... also after co made first contacted you for rest of documents, did he contacted you again ?? And any verification was done by Immi department in your case ?? please let me know..thanks..


Thanks dear..after first contact from co..he/ she never contact me..and no any verification from immi department before visa grant....for timeline plz look at my signature..best of luck..


----------



## Sim12

hey dear may i pls know with how many points do u lode eoi 
bcos i m waiting for invitation very similar conditions to u thanks


----------



## Sim12

hey guys may i pls know if cut off date is for 60 pointers then what about 65 pointers how would we know upto what date 65 pointers got invitation.Appericiate ur replies.Thanks


----------



## Ruben88

Hi Sim,

I believe there is no cutoff date for points based invitation. The higher points you have chance of being invited early is high. usually who claims 65 points are invited within few days/weeks of submission.Again it will still depend on your role,quota allocation and requirements.Good luck with your application.


----------



## binu26

wkdn745 said:


> I think, it comes to 3 months by 27th July 2015. Probably I have to wait, but I saw, some people granted before that.
> 
> I am just worrying, as there is no any clue whether CO has been allocated for my case from imm. account.


Hey wkdn. I called them today and the lady said they have reached only til 26th April for 489. She said I have to wait 2-3 weeks to hear something. You can call them as far as I see the grants and allocation has no sequence. No harm in trying your luck and calling them.


----------



## navbhatti907

Hello frndz..I need little information.. I have checked my visa letter..and mistakenly they have mentioned wrong spellings of my suburb in that letter..at the initial stage my agent upload 1023 form regarding that..but still DIBP mentioned same suburb name in letter..now what to do? Just confused


----------



## Jeeten#80

Ask your Agent to email the same form again to CO and ask CO to correct it.


Moreover your Agent should be knowing better then us.



navbhatti907 said:


> Hello frndz..I need little information.. I have checked my visa letter..and mistakenly they have mentioned wrong spellings of my suburb in that letter..at the initial stage my agent upload 1023 form regarding that..but still DIBP mentioned same suburb name in letter..now what to do? Just confused


----------



## navbhatti907

Jeeten#80 said:


> Ask your Agent to email the same form again to CO and ask CO to correct it.
> 
> 
> Moreover your Agent should be knowing better then us.


OK.. thank jeeten for your valuable reply..


----------



## towhid113

Mine is showing Assessment is in progress. any idea how long it may take for an outcome?


----------



## Rani74

Hi,

This creates goose bumps! I am about to file my EOI for 489, as I am falling short of 5 marks. Do you think I should go ahead and still keep waiting after having spent 3.5 Lakhs INR (if invited) or should I rewrite my pte for scoring 20 points (seems a daunting task)!

Rani


----------



## GJAustralia

Rani74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This creates goose bumps! I am about to file my EOI for 489, as I am falling short of 5 marks. Do you think I should go ahead and still keep waiting after having spent 3.5 Lakhs INR (if invited) or should I rewrite my pte for scoring 20 points (seems a daunting task)!
> 
> Rani


Hi Rani,
489 is point tasted visa and you have top have min 60 points to get visa. Just try to increase the points or wait until you get it. There is no way you're getting 489 without having 60 points. 
I've also did it. And invested around 5 lacs but no use. Still I've to wait .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexoir

GJAustralia said:


> Hi
> I'm still waiting. ....
> For which visa you were applied and which state and when did you applied?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Hi GJ Australia,

Check out my signature. All the information you need is there.


----------



## indian1988

*Got my grant*

Finally received golden grant mail 5 mins after calling them ....so happy and relieved...
Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum for helping me through this process.... I will soon update my signature!!!


----------



## indian1988

Guys..have a look at my signature.....


----------



## navbhatti907

indian1988 said:


> Finally received golden grant mail 5 mins after calling them ....so happy and relieved...
> Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum for helping me through this process.... I will soon update my signature!!!


Congrats buddy..best of luck..and god bless ulane:


----------



## SleeplessEyes

ALHAMDULILLAH. BY THE GRACE OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH, WE HAVE JUST RECEIVED OUR GRANT TODAY!!!! lane: 

Just unable to express that how I am feeling at this moment. I just don't know what to do now, feeling like to smile but tears are coming out of my eyes. Thanks to all and wish you all the best.


----------



## ravinder_cnc

indian1988 said:


> Finally received golden grant mail 5 mins after calling them ....so happy and relieved...
> Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum for helping me through this process.... I will soon update my signature!!!


Hi indian.....First of all congratulations to you.....can u please let me know which number you called....i applied on 23/4/15...Still it shows assessment in progress....Please let me know the contact number...so that i get some information from them....adn did they asked any other thing....other than passport number , date of birth dn transaction reference number ....


----------



## indian1988

ravinder_cnc said:


> Hi indian.....First of all congratulations to you.....can u please let me know which number you called....i applied on 23/4/15...Still it shows assessment in progress....Please let me know the contact number...so that i get some information from them....adn did they asked any other thing....other than passport number , date of birth dn transaction reference number ....


Hi ravinder...thanks a lot... I called on +61731367000... I started calling at 5.15am...and finally the lady picked up my call on my 16th attempt... She asked for my application id, name, dob, passport number.... Then she told me that it will take 3-4 weeks to finalise your grant.... To my surprise, i got grant mail and status change to 'finalise' in my immi account in less than 2 mins after my call...


----------



## indian1988

navbhatti907 said:


> Congrats buddy..best of luck..and god bless ulane:


Thanks a lot bud... And congrats to you as well for your grant...all the best for your future...


----------



## shameem

SleeplessEyes said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH. BY THE GRACE OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH, WE HAVE JUST RECEIVED OUR GRANT TODAY!!!! lane:
> 
> Just unable to express that how I am feeling at this moment. I just don't know what to do now, feeling like to smile but tears are coming out of my eyes. Thanks to all and wish you all the best.


Dear SleeplessEyes,

Many many congratulation from the bottom of my heart.
we know the pain,time,money,energy that we have invested for the Grant.Almighty Allah helped us to achieve our dream.

BTW,now change your ID name to sleepfull eyes.Take rest and refresh yourself.

Cheers


----------



## Saman135

Hi Dear All My Friends,

The most happiest day is today in my life. Today I got my my grant for all my family members. All helps, supports, encouragements highly appreciate. 

Wish all you happy life in peaceful AUSTRALIA.

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





indian1988 said:


> Finally received golden grant mail 5 mins after calling them ....so happy and relieved...
> Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum for helping me through this process.... I will soon update my signature!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


lane::cheer2:lane:​




SleeplessEyes said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH. BY THE GRACE OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH, WE HAVE JUST RECEIVED OUR GRANT TODAY!!!! lane:
> 
> Just unable to express that how I am feeling at this moment. I just don't know what to do now, feeling like to smile but tears are coming out of my eyes. Thanks to all and wish you all the best.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




Saman135 said:


> Hi Dear All My Friends,
> 
> The most happiest day is today in my life. Today I got my my grant for all my family members. All helps, supports, encouragements highly appreciate.
> 
> Wish all you happy life in peaceful AUSTRALIA.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## binu26

indian1988 said:


> Finally received golden grant mail 5 mins after calling them ....so happy and relieved...
> Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum for helping me through this process.... I will soon update my signature!!!


Hey Indian yesterday they told me they are done till 26 and today you get the grant. Congrats. Please keep updating on your journey as I am planning to move to Melbourne as well.

Congrats


----------



## indian1988

Jeeten#80 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​
> 
> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


Thanks a lot jeeten..appreciate your prompt replies and valuable advices...


----------



## indian1988

binu26 said:


> Hey Indian yesterday they told me they are done till 26 and today you get the grant. Congrats. Please keep updating on your journey as I am planning to move to Melbourne as well.
> 
> Congrats


Hi binu...thanks a lot.. I will definately keep updating my journey... Hopefully you will get your grant monday.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mehwar

*Mehwar*

Dear All,

I am feeling myself desparate as my timelines are same as "Indian, Shameem and others" but my agent is expecting that July might go silent............. What should I do? My timelines are below:


ACS +ve: 10-March-2014 | IELTS: S-7:R-7:L-6.5:W-7 |EOI: 17/10/2014(489FS) | 60 - 261313 | invite: 13/02/2015 | Visa Lodge : 10/04 /2015 | PCC : 03/05/2015 | medical : 23/04/2015 | CO : 15/05/2015 ask additional Docs | Document Submitted: 26/05/2015 | Since than I am waiting....


----------



## Manan85

Hi Saman13

Congratulations and best of luck for future. Did you call them today or got grant mail without calling?
Also can you please share your timeline as signature is not visible in mobile version of this site, are you from Pakistan?

Thanks


----------



## GJAustralia

Hey,
Conhrats everyone who got their golden grants.
I am happy and I wish you all have golden life ahead.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indian1988

Mehwar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am feeling myself desparate as my timelines are same as "Indian, Shameem and others" but my agent is expecting that July might go silent............. What should I do? My timelines are below:
> 
> 
> ACS +ve: 10-March-2014 | IELTS: S-7:R-7:L-6.5:W-7 |EOI: 17/10/2014(489FS) | 60 - 261313 | invite: 13/02/2015 | Visa Lodge : 10/04 /2015 | PCC : 03/05/2015 | medical : 23/04/2015 | CO : 15/05/2015 ask additional Docs | Document Submitted: 26/05/2015 | Since than I am waiting....


Hi mehwar... I know waiting is very tough...i would suggest you to take your details of visa from your agent and call dibp to ask them status of your application... If possible, call them in early morning... May 4.30 to 6 am ist


----------



## rahul.d

Thanks deep


----------



## Mehwar

*Lahore/Pakistan (Same Timelines)*



Manan85 said:


> Hi Saman13
> 
> Congratulations and best of luck for future. Did you call them today or got grant mail without calling?
> Also can you please share your timeline as signature is not visible in mobile version of this site, are you from Pakistan?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Manan,

This is Mehwar from lahore/Pakistan. I have applied with family (Husband + 2 Daughters) Both of us has about same timelines and visa conditions. Please stay in touch as wait is very difficuly now.....


----------



## Zeeshan ali

*Australia Immigration and points*

Zeeshan Here,
I have done Msc Information Technology and doing job as a Oracle ERP Consultant with 8 year experience. i just want to know that either my master degree match with ICT Business Analyst or not. 
and kindly also tell me how i can avail the points of wife education and experience for Australia immigration


----------



## ravinder_cnc

Saman135 said:


> Hi Dear All My Friends,
> 
> The most happiest day is today in my life. Today I got my my grant for all my family members. All helps, supports, encouragements highly appreciate.
> 
> Wish all you happy life in peaceful AUSTRALIA.
> 
> Thanks


Dear saman..i have seen your timeline....can u please tell me that did you called them ??? Or is it that you got your grant simply....i also applied on 23rd march...with 70 points..but havent got anything yet....please reply....and congrats....


----------



## msandhu

Hello Guys,,

I have lodge my visa on 16th April 2015, 489 FS (Victoria). Should I try calling DIBP or I should wait?


----------



## msandhu

indian1988 said:


> Thanks a lot jeeten..appreciate your prompt replies and valuable advices...


Hello Guys,,

I have lodge my visa on 16th April 2015, 489 FS (Victoria). Should I try calling DIBP or I should wait?


----------



## Saman135

ravinder_cnc said:


> Dear saman..i have seen your timeline....can u please tell me that did you called them ??? Or is it that you got your grant simply....i also applied on 23rd march...with 70 points..but havent got anything yet....please reply....and congrats....


Hi ravinder_cnc,

No. I didn't call them. Just direct grant after submitting PCC & Medicals

Thanks


----------



## kamranalam

Mehwar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am feeling myself desparate as my timelines are same as "Indian, Shameem and others" but my agent is expecting that July might go silent............. What should I do? My timelines are below:
> 
> 
> ACS +ve: 10-March-2014 | IELTS: S-7:R-7:L-6.5:W-7 |EOI: 17/10/2014(489FS) | 60 - 261313 | invite: 13/02/2015 | Visa Lodge : 10/04 /2015 | PCC : 03/05/2015 | medical : 23/04/2015 | CO : 15/05/2015 ask additional Docs | Document Submitted: 26/05/2015 | Since than I am waiting....


Dear Mehwar,
I think you will get on Monday as your timeline says that u have applied on 10/04/2015. Try to call them as i have seen on the forum who has given call to them got grant on same date. All the best.


----------



## kamranalam

msandhu said:


> Hello Guys,,
> 
> I have lodge my visa on 16th April 2015, 489 FS (Victoria). Should I try calling DIBP or I should wait?


Please call them....Even i am trying it is always busy. All the best.


----------



## asg311

Hi All,

Myself Angshuman here..been working as a coal Geologist for last 5 years here in India. 

For sometime was mulling over migrating to Australia as a skilled worker. When I started searching for various options of migrating or obtaining grant, came over to know that 234411-Geologist are listed only CSOL schedule -II where a* Geologist can only get grant under Visa Subclass 190 or 489* but not as independent skilled worker or visa subclass 189.

After lot of deliberation found out that only 5 states (NSW, SA, TAS, VIC, WA) are granting such Visa under 489. However, all states except SA require pre-employment contract for allowing grant which obviously I do not have.

Can someone help me out by suggesting how should I as a Geologist proceed???


----------



## msandhu

Hello Guys,,

I have lodge my visa on 16th April 2015, 489 FS (Victoria). Should I try calling DIBP or I should wait?


----------



## indian1988

:fingerscrossed:


msandhu said:


> Hello Guys,,
> 
> I have lodge my visa on 16th April 2015, 489 FS (Victoria). Should I try calling DIBP or I should wait?


Call them without any hesitation...keep your details handy... Recommended to call early morning.. All the best..


----------



## Jeeten#80

In my view you should wait for 3 months from VISA application date as the Processing Time for 489 is 3 months. 




msandhu said:


> Hello Guys,,
> 
> I have lodge my visa on 16th April 2015, 489 FS (Victoria). Should I try calling DIBP or I should wait?


----------



## Ruben88

i have lodged my application on 1st April but i was only able to summit PCC on 1st June. Do they consider the timeline as when i lodged the visa or submitted date of all required documents?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Visa application date.




Ruben88 said:


> i have lodged my application on 1st April but i was only able to summit PCC on 1st June. Do they consider the timeline as when i lodged the visa or submitted date of all required documents?


----------



## GJAustralia

Dear all, 
I'm going to call them on this Monday. 
Their office is open Mon to Fri, 9 to 4 
Please wish me luck. Also suggestions accepted.
Thanks

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

Dear
Please advised me how much time it takes on call to talk with them.
So I can recharge my mobile accordingly. 
Thank

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indian1988

GJAustralia said:


> Dear
> Please advised me how much time it takes on call to talk with them.
> So I can recharge my mobile accordingly.
> Thank
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


It took me 16th attempt when someone answered my call... And it will take hardly 2-3 minutes on call when connected.... First 15 times it was recorded voice messege and if its busy, phone will get disconnected after 47 seconds... All the best...


----------



## GJAustralia

indian1988 said:


> It took me 16th attempt when someone answered my call... And it will take hardly 2-3 minutes on call when connected.... First 15 times it was recorded voice messege and if its busy, phone will get disconnected after 47 seconds... All the best...


Thank you Indian 1988
That's more than enough in formation. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan85

Mehwar said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> This is Mehwar from lahore/Pakistan. I have applied with family (Husband + 2 Daughters) Both of us has about same timelines and visa conditions. Please stay in touch as wait is very difficuly now.....


Hi Mehwar, 

I'm also from Lahore and have applied with family (Husband + 1 daughter). 
Best of luck for Monday. Hope we get the email Inshallah.


----------



## Mehwar

*Hi Manan*



Manan85 said:


> Hi Mehwar,
> 
> I'm also from Lahore and have applied with family (Husband + 1 daughter).
> Best of luck for Monday. Hope we get the email Inshallah.


INSHA ALLAH, soon we will get our visa. Please stay in touch as we have same timelines so we can plan our travel together INSHA ALLAH. Best of luck for coming Monday......


----------



## GJAustralia

I'm going to call tomorrow. 
Fingers already crossed from long time. 
Don't know what's going to happen? 
Excited but worried as well. ....
Wish me luck guys 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

Hi guys, 
Just now I have called them. They told me that your application is still under going process. 
Also I asked him about the process time he suggested me as soon as possible. 
I don't know now how much does that mean exactly but hope it should be soon. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## piyush1132003

GJAustralia said:


> Hi guys,
> Just now I have called them. They told me that your application is still under going process.
> Also I asked him about the process time he suggested me as soon as possible.
> I don't know now how much does that mean exactly but hope it should be soon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


And when did you apply ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## GJAustralia

I've applied in Dec 14 but PCC and Med cleared in April 15 and then just received the mail about the delayed processing and still waiting. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravinder_cnc

Dear all.....With the blessings of my guru sahib and support of you all people I have got my visa today...I Am very much thankful to Gsena, Saman, navbhatti, Jitendra, alexior, and others also...it has been with the support of you all people that i got my visa today...Thanks again...Waheguru jee ka khalsa , Waheguru jee ki fateh....Best of all luck guys for your future.... My timeline...+Assessment on 18th december...cleared PtE with LRSW- 82, 78, 81, 86....lodged application on 23rd march....


----------



## Ruben88

Finally!!!, i have gotten the most awaited email. Thank you so much all the forum members who helped me.


----------



## towhid113

When did you guys applied anyway? Did you call the GSM office?


----------



## ravinder_cnc

towhid113 said:


> When did you guys applied anyway? Did you call the GSM office?


Hi towhid...yes i called them today early morning 4:30 India timing... i called them because it was more than 3 months...ottherwise i advise to wait as they get frustrated too....so depends on you what to do....


----------



## shameem

*Ruben*



Ruben88 said:


> Finally!!!, i have gotten the most awaited email. Thank you so much all the forum members who helped me.


Hi Ruben,
Congratulation:second:.When you are planning to move and in which region you will move.
Cheers.


----------



## shameem

ravinder_cnc said:


> Dear all.....With the blessings of my guru sahib and support of you all people I have got my visa today...I Am very much thankful to Gsena, Saman, navbhatti, Jitendra, alexior, and others also...it has been with the support of you all people that i got my visa today...Thanks again...Waheguru jee ka khalsa , Waheguru jee ki fateh....Best of all luck guys for your future.... My timeline...+Assessment on 18th december...cleared PtE with LRSW- 82, 78, 81, 86....lodged application on 23rd march....


Hi Ravinder,
Congratulation.Could you pls share your detail timeline in signature.You will fine the signature option in control panel.

Btw when you are pLANNING TO MOVE TO Aus.

cheers


----------



## towhid113

I got the grant letter today for NT 489. Thank you everyone for continuous support. I wish best of luck to everyone who are waiting for visa.


----------



## deepgill

ravinder_cnc said:


> Dear all.....With the blessings of my guru sahib and support of you all people I have got my visa today...I Am very much thankful to Gsena, Saman, navbhatti, Jitendra, alexior, and others also...it has been with the support of you all people that i got my visa today...Thanks again...Waheguru jee ka khalsa , Waheguru jee ki fateh....Best of all luck guys for your future.... My timeline...+Assessment on 18th december...cleared PtE with LRSW- 82, 78, 81, 86....lodged application on 23rd march....


Congratulation ravinder.... Jo Bole So Nihal,,Sat Shri Akal...


----------



## Ruben88

shameem said:


> Hi Ruben,
> Congratulation:second:.When you are planning to move and in which region you will move.
> Cheers.


Hi Shameem,

Thanks buddy. I'm planning to move by October to Canberra. my employer needs 3 months notice period. what about you.


----------



## Jaimin

Ruben88 said:


> Finally!!!, i have gotten the most awaited email. Thank you so much all the forum members who helped me.


Congratulations!! Ruben.
As you can see in my timeline, we are in the same occupation, I have lodged my application on 30 March 2015. Did you call DIBP to inquire about your grant? I am still waiting....

Thanks


----------



## ravinder_cnc

deepgill said:


> ravinder_cnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all.....With the blessings of my guru sahib and support of you all people I have got my visa today...I Am very much thankful to Gsena, Saman, navbhatti, Jitendra, alexior, and others also...it has been with the support of you all people that i got my visa today...Thanks again...Waheguru jee ka khalsa , Waheguru jee ki fateh....Best of all luck guys for your future.... My timeline...+Assessment on 18th december...cleared PtE with LRSW- 82, 78, 81, 86....lodged application on 23rd march....
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation ravinder.... Jo Bole So Nihal,,Sat Shri Akal...
Click to expand...

Thanks deepgill....feeling so much happy today....i wish u also best of luck ....Guru sahib kirpa karan sab te....


----------



## kaurcool6

Congratulations guys


----------



## raman15091987

congrats every body... who got grants ....


----------



## raman15091987

how much time does it takes for co assignment as I lodges my visa on 19/05/2015 but have not got any reply from co...


----------



## shameem

*Ruben*



Ruben88 said:


> Hi Shameem,
> 
> Thanks buddy. I'm planning to move by October to Canberra. my employer needs 3 months notice period. what about you.


Dear,
I am planning to move on November.


----------



## Ruben88

Jaimin said:


> Congratulations!! Ruben.
> As you can see in my timeline, we are in the same occupation, I have lodged my application on 30 March 2015. Did you call DIBP to inquire about your grant? I am still waiting....
> 
> Thanks


Hi Jaimin,

i tried to call them on Friday but it went to voicemail. By looking at timelines of people who have been granted this month,i think you will receive your grant by this week or next week. good luck buddy


----------



## pinkinoko

Hi Everyone!

I got my visa grant yesterday! Thanks be to God!

NT 489 REGIONAL SKILLED| IELTS: S-7.0:R-7.0:L-7.0:W-7.5| OVERALL POINTS 65| OCCUPATION ACCOUNTANT GENERAL| EOI SUBMITTED: 23-03-2015 | INVITATION: 21-04-2015 | Visa Lodged:22/04/2015: | Direct Grant: 06/07/2015


----------



## towhid113

pinkinoko said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I got my visa grant yesterday! Thanks be to God!
> 
> NT 489 REGIONAL SKILLED| IELTS: S-7.0:R-7.0:L-7.0:W-7.5| OVERALL POINTS 65| OCCUPATION ACCOUNTANT GENERAL| EOI SUBMITTED: 23-03-2015 | INVITATION: 21-04-2015 | Visa Lodged:22/04/2015: | Direct Grant: 06/07/2015


Hi. I also got grant yesterday for NT 489. I sent you a private message. please check your inbox.


----------



## msandhu

Hi All

With God's Grace..I got my Grant today...I would like to thank you all for your help and providing the information whatsoever and whenever needed.

If Would have not joined this form, I might had been waiting for my grant for next couple of days or week maybe..

I called DIBP 6AM in the morning.In 2nd attempt it worked..and cute lady  attended the call and asked my TRN number and DOB..

She asked me when did I provide the pcc and I told them the date.. then she took 8-9 minutes to perform the final check and after that she said congratulation for you grant and in next 2 -3 minutes I will get the email..she said my file was in long que..

So calling defintly helped me and got Visa in advance.

Thanks alot everyone..Now planning to move melbourne in Nov 1st week..as I need to serve 3 months notice period...


----------



## kaurcool6

Congratulations guys
I think people who are calling them are getting the visa.......


----------



## jpadda001

i have just called DIBP and the guy over the phone told me that the my application is under movement.


----------



## kaurcool6

When u lodged ur application?


----------



## msandhu

I think it may depend upon the CO who attends the call ;-).. Few finalized over the call and few leave for later check...
All we can do is..we can ask again on every alternate day..


----------



## jpadda001

kaurcool6 said:


> When u lodged ur application?


17 of march

check my signature for detail


----------



## jpadda001

msandhu said:


> I think it may depend upon the CO who attends the call ;-).. Few finalized over the call and few leave for later check...
> All we can do is..we can ask again on every alternate day..


yes i am thinking to call again on thursday


----------



## raman15091987

Can anybody suggest me when can i expect co to be assigned in my case.. I lodged my visa on 19 may 2015.. My agent is not ready to help... I had already submitted my documents..i think every known document..


----------



## chadss

Hi all,

First of all I wish you all who got golden mail of visa grant!

1. I got the visa invitation on 5 Dec 2014 and visa is lodged on 1 Jan 2015.
2. I received medical and PCC request on 25 Feb 2015.
3. I have submitted those (medical and PCC) except wife's chest Xray on mid march 2015 due to her pregnancy and We told CO (form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances) to hold the process till the delivery.

4. Delivery is done on June 2015 and wife's chest Xray is submitted on 16th June 2015.
5. New baby's birth cert & passport have been submitted today 7th July 2015.

What can be the next step and when can i expect visa grant according to the new process? Please advise.

Tnx,
Chad


----------



## Rani74

GJAustralia said:


> Hi Rani,
> 489 is point tasted visa and you have top have min 60 points to get visa. Just try to increase the points or wait until you get it. There is no way you're getting 489 without having 60 points.
> I've also did it. And invested around 5 lacs but no use. Still I've to wait .
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Hi GJ,

Thanks for your reply! Sorry, perhaps I wasn't clear in my query, I have got the 60 points (this includes the 10 points for State Sponsorship), but my fear is how long do I have to literally wait to get my visa. As of today I have lodged my EOI for SA.

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## chadss

raman15091987 said:


> Can anybody suggest me when can i expect co to be assigned in my case.. I lodged my visa on 19 may 2015.. My agent is not ready to help... I had already submitted my documents..i think every known document..


Within 2 months time CO should be assigned and request for Medical and PCC.
Logically it should be 19 July 2015..


----------



## kaurcool6

Our agent have sent email to dibp few days bacj but thry haven't replied yet. We r sick of waiting now.


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi there, 

I was wondering that our immi account is not loging in cause of updated site. Is it a thing of concern or any other link to follow for loging in?


----------



## raman15091987

I have already submitted my medical and both pcc..and there are many more who are assigned co in 30 days.
Due to this i was bit worried...


----------



## John295

As we guessed, many people got grant in the first week of July. Congratulation and all the best !!!!


----------



## GJAustralia

Rani74 said:


> Hi GJ,
> 
> Thanks for your reply! Sorry, perhaps I wasn't clear in my query, I have got the 60 points (this includes the 10 points for State Sponsorship), but my fear is how long do I have to literally wait to get my visa. As of today I have lodged my EOI for SA.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rani


Hey Rani,
First of all I can't guarantee you anything but as per the views and standard processing timings you should get invitation to apply via in no more than 2 months.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan85

Hello All,

Can anyone confirm the number where should I call to check my visa application status?

Thanks


----------



## phuongdat

*Golden ticket*

Hi guys, finnally I got my golden ticket yesterday. So so happy. Once again, thank for all of your advice and support. Im really appreciated that and good luck for all of us in the future life.
This is my time frame:
Invitation: 27/3/15 in Orana, NSW
Apply: 31/3/15
Co: 04/04/15
Police check 05/04/15
Visa Granted: 07/07/15

I have some question: regarding the condition 8539: MUST STAY IN SPECIFIED AREAS
- Can we just rent a room or a house, then visit some time (2 days in 2 weeks period)? As I got my job in Melbourne. And I still open my business and office in that area (in my case, Dubbo)?


----------



## GJAustralia

Dear All,
Today again I called them but still the reply is same " Your application is currently under processing and they can't give me time frame for my visa" I'm worried and feeling disappointed. What's wrong with me? 
What should I do now? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpadda001

GJAustralia said:


> Dear All,
> Today again I called them but still the reply is same " Your application is currently under processing and they can't give me time frame for my visa" I'm worried and feeling disappointed. What's wrong with me?
> What should I do now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


wait till Monday. I am sure u will get visa this week.


----------



## GJAustralia

jpadda001 said:


> wait till Monday. I am sure u will get visa this week.


Thanks bro,
May your words came true. 
I'm egorously waiting for it. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsena33

*Validate 489 Visa*

Hi All,

My IED is 10th March 2016. However, I will be able to make my permanent move around end of March 2016. So I am planning to visit Perth in coming months to validate the visa. 

Can I validate the visa by visiting Perth instead of Darwin NT (I was sponsored by NT gov.)

Thanks.


----------



## binu26

Hi guys anyone who has applied after 30th April and got co for 489 fs please let me know. I applied on 30th April and called them the second time today they are saying my application is not even allocated and is in a queue. Really worried now.


----------



## John295

phuongdat said:


> Hi guys, finnally I got my golden ticket yesterday. So so happy. Once again, thank for all of your advice and support. Im really appreciated that and good luck for all of us in the future life.
> This is my time frame:
> Invitation: 27/3/15 in Orana, NSW
> Apply: 31/3/15
> Co: 04/04/15
> Police check 05/04/15
> Visa Granted: 07/07/15
> 
> I have some question: regarding the condition 8539: MUST STAY IN SPECIFIED AREAS
> - Can we just rent a room or a house, then visit some time (2 days in 2 weeks period)? As I got my job in Melbourne. And I still open my business and office in that area (in my case, Dubbo)?


they require evidences, and you supply them evidences, no matter where you live. That's it


----------



## Ruben88

binu26 said:


> Hi guys anyone who has applied after 30th April and got co for 489 fs please let me know. I applied on 30th April and called them the second time today they are saying my application is not even allocated and is in a queue. Really worried now.


Hi binu,i believe they are busy clearing the 2014/15 applicants who have been allocated CO and pending grant. if you have 65 points or above most likely you will be assigned soon. no worries.


----------



## shameem

phuongdat said:


> Hi guys, finnally I got my golden ticket yesterday. So so happy. Once again, thank for all of your advice and support. Im really appreciated that and good luck for all of us in the future life.
> This is my time frame:
> Invitation: 27/3/15 in Orana, NSW
> Apply: 31/3/15
> Co: 04/04/15
> Police check 05/04/15
> Visa Granted: 07/07/15
> 
> I have some question: regarding the condition 8539: MUST STAY IN SPECIFIED AREAS
> - Can we just rent a room or a house, then visit some time (2 days in 2 weeks period)? As I got my job in Melbourne. And I still open my business and office in that area (in my case, Dubbo)?


Dear phuongdat,

Congratulation for the grant.I have also got grant on 2nd July for Orana.Hope someday we will meet together.However,i would like to keep in touch with you.

As per discussed your matter with my agent i have came to know that you should live in the assigned area but you can discussed the matter with the 
Orana regional area and they might permit you to do so but without there permission don't do anything.otherwise it might be harmful to you.

Cheers


----------



## shameem

GJAustralia said:


> Thanks bro,
> May your words came true.
> I'm egorously waiting for it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


keep patience,
You will get the VISA very soon.I have waited near about 5 months so i know the pain.btw,can you share your timeline with us.

cheers


----------



## phuongdat

Hi Shameem, check your inbox. Keep in touch bro.
Nice to here that we are in the same area.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpadda001

A call from Delhi embassy just contact my employer and verify my details. then they talk with me on same land line phone and they inquire about everything from me everything

the inquiry last about half an hour


----------



## Jaimin

It's a great Rlief that finally I got my grant today. I called the DIBP in the morning at 5:30 and on very first attempt I talked to a lady who took my TRN, DOB Passport Number and Name and verified the documents submitted. Within 10 - 15 minutes I got my grant letter in my email. Thank you guys for the support and a very good discussion on the forum. This forum is a great guide. 
Thank you Moderator.


----------



## deepgill

Jaimin said:


> It's a great Rlief that finally I got my grant today. I called the DIBP in the morning at 5:30 and on very first attempt I talked to a lady who took my TRN, DOB Passport Number and Name and verified the documents submitted. Within 10 - 15 minutes I got my grant letter in my email. Thank you guys for the support and a very good discussion on the forum. This forum is a great guide.
> Thank you Moderator.


Congratulations and best of luck for your future


----------



## innipat3

Jaimin said:


> It's a great Rlief that finally I got my grant today. I called the DIBP in the morning at 5:30 and on very first attempt I talked to a lady who took my TRN, DOB Passport Number and Name and verified the documents submitted. Within 10 - 15 minutes I got my grant letter in my email. Thank you guys for the support and a very good discussion on the forum. This forum is a great guide.
> Thank you Moderator.


congratulation mate 

I have similar experience, called at 5:00 Am after 7 unsuccessful attempts and got mail after 15 min. :second:lane::spit:

anybody decided to apply 190 after receiving 489 grant ?
I am going to apply for 190 shortly.


----------



## shameem

*jpadda001*



jpadda001 said:


> A call from Delhi embassy just contact my employer and verify my details. then they talk with me on same land line phone and they inquire about everything from me everything
> 
> the inquiry last about half an hour


Dear Brother,
I also got a call from Aus embassy regarding job verification on 28th June and on 2nd July i have got my Grand letter.So don't worry and be prepare for the good news.You may get the golden mail very soon.

Cheers.


----------



## piyush1132003

shameem said:


> Dear Brother,
> I also got a call from Aus embassy regarding job verification on 28th June and on 2nd July i have got my Grand letter.So don't worry and be prepare for the good news.You may get the golden mail very soon.
> 
> Cheers.


Does anyone has idea that they verify only from current or previous employers too?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## jpadda001

shameem said:


> Dear Brother,
> I also got a call from Aus embassy regarding job verification on 28th June and on 2nd July i have got my Grand letter.So don't worry and be prepare for the good news.You may get the golden mail very soon.
> 
> Cheers.


do they call you on Sunday?

i think 28 June was Sunday ?


----------



## GJAustralia

shameem said:


> keep patience,
> You will get the VISA very soon.I have waited near about 5 months so i know the pain.btw,can you share your timeline with us.
> 
> cheers


Dude,
I know this is something unusual but it is real
Vetassess 341111  - Aug 2012
Ielts avg 7.0 - Aug 2014
NSW SI sponsorship - Dec 2014
EOI invitation - Dec 2014
Visa filed - 25 Dec 2014
Medical - Feb 2015
PCC - April 2015
Delay mail - April 2015
Grant - Still waiting

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



Jaimin said:


> It's a great Rlief that finally I got my grant today. I called the DIBP in the morning at 5:30 and on very first attempt I talked to a lady who took my TRN, DOB Passport Number and Name and verified the documents submitted. Within 10 - 15 minutes I got my grant letter in my email. Thank you guys for the support and a very good discussion on the forum. This forum is a great guide.
> Thank you Moderator.


Hi,

Thanks, This is great forum which help me to success my visa, Today I got my grant 489. 

Wish you all the best for all


----------



## Manan85

jpadda001 said:


> A call from Delhi embassy just contact my employer and verify my details. then they talk with me on same land line phone and they inquire about everything from me everything
> 
> the inquiry last about half an hour


Hi there, 

I think your case is almost finalized, you may get grant email soon. I have few questions regarding your verification call, 
- Was it the same person who spoke half an hour or different people? 
- He was local person or not (His accent and way of speaking!!!)
- Did he speak in English or local language (Hindi/Urdu)?? 
- What kind of questions he was asking? 

I'm also waiting for some verification call/email. Your answer will be helpful to get prepared. 

Thanks.


----------



## Manan85

shameem said:


> Dear Brother,
> I also got a call from Aus embassy regarding job verification on 28th June and on 2nd July i have got my Grand letter.So don't worry and be prepare for the good news.You may get the golden mail very soon.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Shameem

Did they call to your employer as well? What kind of questions they asked from you?


----------



## kaurcool6

Congratulations guys
jaimin you gor visa in 489 category?
what is your occupation?


----------



## jpadda001

Manan85 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think your case is almost finalized, you may get grant email soon. I have few questions regarding your verification call,
> - Was it the same person who spoke half an hour or different people?
> - He was local person or not (His accent and way of speaking!!!)
> - Did he speak in English or local language (Hindi/Urdu)??
> - What kind of questions he was asking?
> 
> I'm also waiting for some verification call/email. Your answer will be helpful to get prepared.
> 
> Thanks.


answer 1. yes the same lady talked with my employer and me over the same land line phone of our principal office

Answer2. The call was from Delhi Embassy and lady was local.

Answer3. She spoke in Punjabi as i am from Punjab and my first language is Punjabi.

Answer 4. she asked about everything over phone about my employment, my family history, family names dob, wife details, child details, In law details, even siblings of my wife. and about all docs i have submitted along my application. my salary, EPF deduction, starting date, interview date , my address, and how far i am living from my job. etc etc etc. everything 

She told me that do not give me any false statement and i told her if u have any doubt about anything do come visit my place personally. after that she was quite satisfied and her tone was changed.

She told me that anything u want to tell me about your application and i told her everything is in front of u.


----------



## Bhruguraj

Hi,

I am settled in Darwin NT, with my wife and daughter. If anyone is coming to Darwin and needs any guidance or information please contact me. I can guide you on how to get your driving licence, health insurance which is very important and where to get good Indian groceries for family, etc. 
You can reach me on [email protected]

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014
VISA GRANT - 19.09.2014
LANDED IN DARWIN - 28.10.2014


----------



## GJAustralia

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks, This is great forum which help me to success my visa, Today I got my grant 489.
> 
> Wish you all the best for all


Hey Hi,
Would you like to share your time line with us? 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

Manan85 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think your case is almost finalized, you may get grant email soon. I have few questions regarding your verification call,
> - Was it the same person who spoke half an hour or different people?
> - He was local person or not (His accent and way of speaking!!!)
> - Did he speak in English or local language (Hindi/Urdu)??
> - What kind of questions he was asking?
> 
> I'm also waiting for some verification call/email. Your answer will be helpful to get prepared.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there, 
I've applied for NSW 489 via on 25 December 2014 but I haven't received any verification call from anybody. Is it standard practice to call each candidate or differs to every candidate? 
Is there anyone else who received the same verification call? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

Bhruguraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am settled in Darwin NT, with my wife and daughter. If anyone is coming to Darwin and needs any guidance or information please contact me. I can guide you on how to get your driving licence, health insurance which is very important and where to get good Indian groceries for family, etc.
> You can reach me on [email protected]
> 
> IELTS- 18.01.2014
> SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
> EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
> NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
> NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
> VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
> MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
> PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014
> VISA GRANT - 19.09.2014
> LANDED IN DARWIN - 28.10.2014


Hello there ,
That's really sweet of you. 
Please suggest someone who can help people in settling in NSW Southern inland region? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amdad1975

I have also applied for 489 visa in NSW on 19th June 2015 and my application status is showing received. I have applied in Orana as Electrical Engineer. Did you get your visa


----------



## Amdad1975

*489 NSW visa*

Hi, I am new to this forum. I have applied for 489 visa in Orana NSW on 19th June 2015 as electrical engineer. My PCC and Medical is already done on 4th July 2015 as per my agent's advice. Do anyone have any idea when CO will be assigned and the outcome will come.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Here you go.....*


Number # 0061731367000 | +61731367000

Keep your VISA application details handy before calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)





Manan85 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can anyone confirm the number where should I call to check my visa application status?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



Bhruguraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am settled in Darwin NT, with my wife and daughter. If anyone is coming to Darwin and needs any guidance or information please contact me. I can guide you on how to get your driving licence, health insurance which is very important and where to get good Indian groceries for family, etc.
> You can reach me on [email protected]
> 
> IELTS- 18.01.2014
> SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
> EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
> NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
> NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
> VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
> MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
> PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014
> VISA GRANT - 19.09.2014
> LANDED IN DARWIN - 28.10.2014


Hi,

I have been granted visa yesterday and expect to come Darwin. I have one doubt. Do I need to inform the government, once I have been granted visa or can I inform them after arrival to NT?

As their letter is mentioned same.


----------



## phuongdat

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. I have applied for 489 visa in Orana NSW on 19th June 2015 as electrical engineer. My PCC and Medical is already done on 4th July 2015 as per my agent's advice. Do anyone have any idea when CO will be assigned and the outcome will come.



Hi mate, will see you in Orana soon.  The CO will be assigned soon. Just wait bro. May be today or tomorrow. 
Goodluck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsena33

Bhruguraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am settled in Darwin NT, with my wife and daughter. If anyone is coming to Darwin and needs any guidance or information please contact me. I can guide you on how to get your driving licence, health insurance which is very important and where to get good Indian groceries for family, etc.
> You can reach me on [email protected]
> 
> IELTS- 18.01.2014
> SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
> EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
> NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
> NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
> VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
> MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
> PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014
> VISA GRANT - 19.09.2014
> LANDED IN DARWIN - 28.10.2014


Hi Bhruguraj,

Nice to hear that sound from you. I am also heading to NT soon with wife & daughter. I will inbox to your gmail.

Thanks.


----------



## Bhruguraj

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been granted visa yesterday and expect to come Darwin. I have one doubt. Do I need to inform the government, once I have been granted visa or can I inform them after arrival to NT?
> 
> As their letter is mentioned same.


You have to inform the immigration office located here in Darwin once you have a permanent address available. You have to fill a form and submit it every time you move your location anywhere in NT. This will build you record of 2 years that you have lived and work in NT for 2 years as per your visa condition. This will help you when you apply for PR later on. I hope this answers you doubt.


----------



## rrajai

shameem said:


> Dear phuongdat,
> 
> Congratulation for the grant.I have also got grant on 2nd July for Orana.Hope someday we will meet together.However,i would like to keep in touch with you.
> 
> As per discussed your matter with my agent i have came to know that you should live in the assigned area but you can discussed the matter with the
> Orana regional area and they might permit you to do so but without there permission don't do anything.otherwise it might be harmful to you.
> 
> Cheers


Hi shamee,
I am also going to move to orana in aug. I would also like to keep in touch with you. Have you finalised date when u move?


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



Bhruguraj said:


> You have to inform the immigration office located here in Darwin once you have a permanent address available. You have to fill a form and submit it every time you move your location anywhere in NT. This will build you record of 2 years that you have lived and work in NT for 2 years as per your visa condition. This will help you when you apply for PR later on. I hope this answers you doubt.


Hi,

Thanks, I am planning to move January 2016, so if I inform this , once I will go there.


----------



## shameem

*rrajaj*



rrajai said:


> Hi shamee,
> I am also going to move to orana in aug. I would also like to keep in touch with you. Have you finalised date when u move?


Hi bro,
Nice to here from you that u r also heading to ORANA on August.I m planning to move on november.Hope meet there insha Allah.
will be keep in touch.

Cheers.


----------



## shameem

*Manan85*



Manan85 said:


> Hi Shameem
> 
> Did they call to your employer as well? What kind of questions they asked from you?


Dear Bro,
They have asked some simple question like,
1.Date of joining.
2.My present designation.
3.My job description.
4.My salary.
5.Our office timing.
6.Our benefits etc.

Don't worry they might not call ur employer also.It's a random process.

cheers.


----------



## shameem

*Amdad1975*



Amdad1975 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. I have applied for 489 visa in Orana NSW on 19th June 2015 as electrical engineer. My PCC and Medical is already done on 4th July 2015 as per my agent's advice. Do anyone have any idea when CO will be assigned and the outcome will come.


Dear Bro,
I have also grant my VISA for 489,ORANA as electrical engineer.See my timeline please and also please update your timelime.You will find it in the control panel its call signature.
Hopefully within one month means in august u will got ur CO.Best of luck and keep in touch.

Cheers.


----------



## shameem

*jpadda001*



jpadda001 said:


> do they call you on Sunday?
> 
> i think 28 June was Sunday ?


Yes bro,
they called me on sunday.in bd sunday is office day.


----------



## Jaimin

kaurcool6 said:


> Congratulations guys
> jaimin you gor visa in 489 category?
> what is your occupation?


You can see my Signature it is 489 Family sponsored - Analyst Programmer (261311)


----------



## jpadda001

shameem said:


> Yes bro,
> they called me on sunday.in bd sunday is office day.


ohhh ok


----------



## Paras s

Hi Folks,

I moved to NT Australia with my husband on visa subclass 489, we lived here for two years and got our PR, now i want to sponsor my brother with in the visa subclass 489 as subsequent entrant. I have gone through the website and it says that i have to sign a declaration and apply through immiaccount and that's it, this is all that we need to sponsor a relative.

But I feel it shouldnt be too easy or I am missing some information. If someone has applied for their siblings please share the information.

all suggestions are welcome.

Thanks and Regards
Neetika


----------



## sunilkchopra

Paras s said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I moved to NT Australia with my husband on visa subclass 489, we lived here for two years and got our PR, now i want to sponsor my brother with in the visa subclass 489 as subsequent entrant. I have gone through the website and it says that i have to sign a declaration and apply through immiaccount and that's it, this is all that we need to sponsor a relative.
> 
> But I feel it shouldnt be too easy or I am missing some information. If someone has applied for their siblings please share the information.
> 
> all suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Neetika



If I understand correctly 489 visa is skillselect visa program only. Which means your brother has to get assessed himself and then go further...Benefit of you he can get is 10 points and he doesn't have to look for state sponsorship but then there is difference in visa as well...489= TR and 190=PR..So first see how many points your brother gets after assessment.Calculate all your options and then decide whether you really want to go for 489 visa


----------



## Manan85

Hello everyone, 

I got my visa grant email today morning with grace of Almighty Allah. 
Thanks for all your support, this forum is very helpful.


----------



## thuthime

Guys, 
Ive got a problem, I have received the EOI and im on the process of lodging the online visa form.

Is it a good idea say 'no' when they ask if i have done a health check for Aus migration during the last 6 months. I have no health problems so far and im asking cz i havent got it done yet to submit.

Thank you


----------



## Paras s

Thanks Sunil,

That is if he applies a Visa on his own and then adds up my points. But the visa I am talking about is for subsequent entrant , means he can actually get the same visa as mine. And in this Case i will apply for him. I Called up Immigration yesterday and they confirmed that this happens but the decision of visa is not based on any definite criteria but the case officer's discretion.

Again too confusing!

Regards,
Neetika Sharma.


----------



## sunilkchopra

Paras s said:


> Thanks Sunil,
> 
> That is if he applies a Visa on his own and then adds up my points. But the visa I am talking about is for subsequent entrant , means he can actually get the same visa as mine. And in this Case i will apply for him. I Called up Immigration yesterday and they confirmed that this happens but the decision of visa is not based on any definite criteria but the case officer's discretion.
> 
> Again too confusing!
> 
> Regards,
> Neetika Sharma.


Is your brother dependent on you ? And if ye then did you mentioned in your visa application that he would be migrating along with you.


----------



## Paras s

how can i prove that he is dependent on me?


----------



## kaurcool6

Anyone got visa today?


----------



## sunilkchopra

Paras s said:


> how can i prove that he is dependent on me?


He should be unmarried and you have to show the history of finance aid you provided to him regularly


----------



## Mehwar

*Hi Manan*



Manan85 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got my visa grant email today morning with grace of Almighty Allah.
> Thanks for all your support, this forum is very helpful.


Many Congrates. I am happy for you but meanwhile wondering when i will get mine.....? Really despressed. Have you called DIPB or not?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS +ve: 10-March-2014 | IELTS: S-7:R-7:L-6.5:W-7 |EOI: 17/10/2014(489FS) | 60 - 261313 | invite: 13/02/2015 | Lodge : 10/04/2015 | PCC : 03/05/2015 | 
medical : 23/04/ 2015 | CO : 15/05/2015 ask additional Docs | All Documents Submitted : 26/05/2015 | Since Waiting for VISA.....????


----------



## innipat3

GJAustralia said:


> Hello there ,
> That's really sweet of you.
> Please suggest someone who can help people in settling in NSW Southern inland region?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



I am also in same boat, any information about southern Inland,

Where to stay initially ?


----------



## Artisaji

Hi guys
I'm planning on applying for 489 FS visa on aug 1st week. I've to travel to chennai to take up my medicals. Can anyone tell me what will be cost and do I ve to take my kids medical records or get any letter from our family doctor

Artisaji

EA submit ---- 16/4/15
EA approve----29/6/15
EOI submit-----30/6/15
EOI invite-------6/7/15


----------



## kaurcool6

My husband has the same timline as of you mehwar. But we have submitted last document requested by co on 18.05.2015. Since then we r waiting also. Have you tried calling them Or put any email enquiry ? Our agent has send them email on 16.06.2015 but no reply.


----------



## sunilkchopra

kaurcool6 said:


> My husband has the same timline as of you mehwar. But we have submitted last document requested by co on 18.05.2015. Since then we r waiting also. Have you tried calling them Or put any email enquiry ? Our agent has send them email on 16.06.2015 but no reply.


Have you also applied for 489 FS ? It seems 489 FS Visa applications take very long time. I lodged the Visa (489 FS) ON 20th May.


----------



## Intellectual

Hello All,

I've applied for 489 (FS), 261313 with 60 points on 1st July, 2015. I only submitted my EOI profile on Skillselect and they didn't ask me for any documents at that time. They only asked for Postal code of my brother who happens to live in Melbourne. My brother went to Melbourne only 3 months ago and got a job of 90K, he's also in IT.

My queries are: 

1. I've submitted my EOI online, there's nothing else is required to do at the moment other than waiting for the EOI acceptance????
2. Will my brother's shorter length of stay be an issue since he migrated on 189, 3 months ago only?
3. How long will it take roughly to get an invite???
4. What documents should I prepare beforehand to be on safer side?

Sorry for a longer post, I would appreciate a detailed reply.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Cheers


----------



## Amdad1975

Hi everyone. I have lodged 489 state sponsorship visa for Orana NSW on 19th June 2015. PCC and medical uploaded on 5th July 2015. Anyone have any idea when CO will be assigned or approximate date of final outcome. Also anyone have any idea about engineering or IT jobs in Orana.


----------



## kaurcool6

Yeah sunil we applied in 489 fs.
Have you tried to contact dibp? Any responses?


----------



## jpadda001

sunilkchopra said:


> Have you also applied for 489 FS ? It seems 489 FS Visa applications take very long time. I lodged the Visa (489 FS) ON 20th May.


not only 489 fs take long time . I have lodged 489 NT on 17 march and still waiting grant nearly 4 months. even applicants apply in may got there visa. for details check my signature.


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

Artisaji said:


> Hi guys
> I'm planning on applying for 489 FS visa on aug 1st week. I've to travel to chennai to take up my medicals. Can anyone tell me what will be cost and do I ve to take my kids medical records or get any letter from our family doctor
> 
> Artisaji
> 
> EA submit ---- 16/4/15
> EA approve----29/6/15
> EOI submit-----30/6/15
> EOI invite-------6/7/15


Hello Artisaji!, Could you please mention your Occupation and the state you are applying?


----------



## shameem

Dear Experts/Senior member,

Can anyone put some light in my problem.

I have got my VISA grant letter on 2th July,2015 and i am planning to move on coming November.
My VISA will be expired on 28th December.I am planning to apply for a new PASSPORT.If so then when my new passport will be issue then i have to inform DIBP.My question is will they issue a new grand letter then?
May i procees for the new passport or i will renew it in Australia?

Hope i will get positive reply very soom.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers.


----------



## Artisaji

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello Artisaji!, Could you please mention your Occupation and the state you are applying?


I'm applying for NT Darwin. My occupation: electronic engineer 233411.


----------



## jpadda001

shameem said:


> Dear Experts/Senior member,
> 
> Can anyone put some light in my problem.
> 
> I have got my VISA grant letter on 2th July,2015 and i am planning to move on coming November.
> My VISA will be expired on 28th December.I am planning to apply for a new PASSPORT.If so then when my new passport will be issue then i have to inform DIBP.My question is will they issue a new grand letter then?
> May i procees for the new passport or i will renew it in Australia?
> 
> Hope i will get positive reply very soom.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Cheers.


I have read your post very thoroughly and i was confuse with your visa is going to expire on 28 Dec. I think your passport will expire on 28 Dec. Now answers of your questions are
you can renew your passport in Australia from Bangladesh Embassy without any problem ( As i have done in London from Indian embassy). 

I don't really know Bangladesh Passport system but in India if u renew your passport then u will get new passport with new no. So in that case you have to inform DIBP about passport no. change. Then DIBP will update your Visa Grant Letter with new passport no.


----------



## shameem

*jpadda001*



jpadda001 said:


> I have read your post very thoroughly and i was confuse with your visa is going to expire on 28 Dec. I think your passport will expire on 28 Dec. Now answers of your questions are
> you can renew your passport in Australia from Bangladesh Embassy without any problem ( As i have done in London from Indian embassy).
> 
> I don't really know Bangladesh Passport system but in India if u renew your passport then u will get new passport with new no. So in that case you have to inform DIBP about passport no. change. Then DIBP will update your Visa Grant Letter with new passport no.


Dear Brother,
Thanks for your replay.Though there is still three month to leave this country so i have decided to renew the passport.
Thanks for your information.

Cheers.


----------



## buns

Hi All

I have a question in relation to VIC SS, I applied SS for 190 visa which later got rejected. Its been 1 month now since it got rejected, can I now apply again for VIC SS for 489 visa or do I need to wait for a specific period to apply for SS again in a different visa category. 

Your help and guidance will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Amdad1975

Hello this is Amdad from Bangladesh. I have applied for 489 state sponsorship visa at Orana NSW on 19th June 2015.All my docs were uploaded in 20th June 2015. My medical and PCC is done on 4th July 2015 and documents uploaded on 5th july. Can anyone please share when CO will be assigned. Also after final outcome how much time they will give for entry in Orana.


----------



## shooterspalace

Hi experts,

In my recent ACS skill Assessment, I lost 5 points from working experience. They deducted 4 years working experience instead of 2 years. Now, I can claim only 6.5 years working experience.

Now my total points is 50.

I am interested to apply 489 NSW regional nomination since the ANZSCO code 263111 - Computer Network & Systems Engineer is there in regional occupational list. But currently there is no requirement for this occupation :-( .

Is there any other state who is giving 489 regional nomination with IELTS minimum score?

Regards
Shooter


----------



## shameem

Amdad1975 said:


> Hello this is Amdad from Bangladesh. I have applied for 489 state sponsorship visa at Orana NSW on 19th June 2015.All my docs were uploaded in 20th June 2015. My medical and PCC is done on 4th July 2015 and documents uploaded on 5th july. Can anyone please share when CO will be assigned. Also after final outcome how much time they will give for entry in Orana.


Dear Amdad1975,
we are on the same boat.see my time frame.your co might be allocated in the middle of this month.The initial date of entry might be one year from ur pcc issued date.

cheers


----------



## innipat3

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. I have applied for 489 visa in Orana NSW on 19th June 2015 as electrical engineer. My PCC and Medical is already done on 4th July 2015 as per my agent's advice. Do anyone have any idea when CO will be assigned and the outcome will come.



wait mate for at least 6 weeks after submission of application.
Most of people got granted in july 2015 are waiting for 4 Months :fingerscrossed:


----------



## slvicky

*Finally*

Finally added our new born baby to visa application and did wife's medical test. Anytime now :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## buns

buns said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a question in relation to VIC SS, I applied SS for 190 visa which later got rejected. Its been 1 month now since it got rejected, can I now apply again for VIC SS for 489 visa or do I need to wait for a specific period to apply for SS again in a different visa category.
> 
> Your help and guidance will be appreciated. Thanks.


Hi Experts/Experience people out there...Can somebody help me with the above question


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

Too much silence here..... No visa grants...


----------



## Ruben88

Intellectual said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've applied for 489 (FS), 261313 with 60 points on 1st July, 2015. I only submitted my EOI profile on Skillselect and they didn't ask me for any documents at that time. They only asked for Postal code of my brother who happens to live in Melbourne. My brother went to Melbourne only 3 months ago and got a job of 90K, he's also in IT.
> 
> My queries are:
> 
> 1. I've submitted my EOI online, there's nothing else is required to do at the moment other than waiting for the EOI acceptance????
> 2. Will my brother's shorter length of stay be an issue since he migrated on 189, 3 months ago only?
> 3. How long will it take roughly to get an invite???
> 4. What documents should I prepare beforehand to be on safer side?
> 
> Sorry for a longer post, I would appreciate a detailed reply.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Cheers


Hi ,

1) EOI doesn't require any documents but you can start prepare documents for next stage.

2) Sponsor must be an australian Citizen or PR holder. you may refer to the requirement page
"Sponsorship by a relative
If you have a relative living in a ‘Designated Area’ who is willing to sponsor you, he or she will need to be
an Australian citizen, permanent resident or ‘eligible New Zealand citizen’ "

3) it depends on your total points and quota allocation for your position.

4) you can refer to below site for requirements and documents to be prepared.

Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)


----------



## jpadda001

*Horobal time*

on 10th of July i have received Invitation to comment on information for a skilled regional sponsored 489 visa. I have applied under Library Technician.

Adverse information received.

Question 1. You have no formal training in the field of Library Technician?

answer1. It is admitted that I possess no formal training in the field of Library Technician. But at the same time, it is also a true fact that I am on this job for the last over five years and have been performing all my duties as a library technician to the full satisfaction of school management.
I had applied my case for skill assessment to vetassess on the basis of two graduate degrees in science and education, which were rated as being at the required level, and over three years ‘as a library technician. On the basis of these qualifications, my skill assessment was adjudged positive by vetassess (Copy attached). Afterwards on the basis of same qualification I was granted state sponsorship By Northern Territory Government (Copy of sponsorship attached). 
ANZSCO 399312 prescribes the following qualifications for the post of Library Technician
AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma, Diploma.
At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications.
So I fully meet the qualifications prescribed for the post


Question 2. The library where you claim to work is a very basic library and does not use any library software and all record is hand written?

Answer 2. Mohindra Public School, Dialpur, where I am employed as a Library Technician is well equipped with the latest state-of-the-art teaching aids like Smart Class system and other audio visual aids. A well equipped computer lab is also in place. So it would be gross injustice to rate this infrastructure as primitive.
So far as the immigration officer’s assessment of the school library as being of a small scale is concerned, let me bring it to your kind notice that as per prescribed by Punjab School Education Board (The highest department dealing with education which grants affiliation to privately run schools in the state), state that before applying for affiliation, an institution shall acquire books for its library worth Rs 40,000/-and a room of size 15’X25’ (Copy of relevant portion attached).
Affiliation was granted to my school since my school library is well stocked with books and met the criterion prescribed by state education department.(Copy attached). Moreover keeping in view the strength of students numbering about 700, it cannot be termed as a small scale library.
Further the immigration officer was also informed that the school library is equipped with computer, scanner, printer, photocopier and wi-fi system from where I operate and control the smart class system and audio visual devices .Also the relevant latest information available on the net is downloaded and provided to the teachers, if needed.




Question 3. The duties mention in reference letter do not actually reflect the actual duties performed by yourself in the Library?

answer 3. The duties that I informed the immigration officer as being performed by me as a Library Technician as the same as were being performed by me when I applied my case for skill assessment to vatassess. The same information was provided to the vatassess authorities when I was interviewed on the phone. Afterwards on the basis of same qualification I was granted state sponsorship By Northern Territory Government. So I can’t tell what made immigration officer conclude that the duties mentioned in the reference letter do not accurately reflect the duties performed by me in the library.


i have made some strong answers on that questions to defend myself.

If CO think that i am not eligible for Library Technician then how come my assessment was positive and also state sponsor?

one more thing i want to tell you that the phone interview was conduct fully in Punjabi. call was from Delhi embassy and the lady she was speaking purely Punjabi. The CO from Australia sent this letter and she said our case officer in Delhi raise this adverse information.

kindly reply your views on this 

thanks.


----------



## John295

buns said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a question in relation to VIC SS, I applied SS for 190 visa which later got rejected. Its been 1 month now since it got rejected, can I now apply again for VIC SS for 489 visa or do I need to wait for a specific period to apply for SS again in a different visa category.
> 
> Your help and guidance will be appreciated. Thanks.


what is your occupation? In my opinion, you should ignore VIC SS (190&489), go straight to NSW because I think NSW give you best chances to be granted due to its easiest requirements in all states. Have a look at their statistics, you will see most of SS applicants who were granted are from NSW

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
Invitation rounds>>State and Territory nominations


----------



## John295

jpadda001 said:


> on 10th of July i have received Invitation to comment on information for a skilled regional sponsored 489 visa. I have applied under Library Technician.
> 
> Adverse information received.
> 
> Question 1. You have no formal training in the field of Library Technician?
> 
> answer1. It is admitted that I possess no formal training in the field of Library Technician. But at the same time, it is also a true fact that I am on this job for the last over five years and have been performing all my duties as a library technician to the full satisfaction of school management.
> I had applied my case for skill assessment to vetassess on the basis of two graduate degrees in science and education, which were rated as being at the required level, and over three years ‘as a library technician. On the basis of these qualifications, my skill assessment was adjudged positive by vetassess (Copy attached). Afterwards on the basis of same qualification I was granted state sponsorship By Northern Territory Government (Copy of sponsorship attached).
> ANZSCO 399312 prescribes the following qualifications for the post of Library Technician
> AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma, Diploma.
> At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications.
> So I fully meet the qualifications prescribed for the post
> 
> 
> Question 2. The library where you claim to work is a very basic library and does not use any library software and all record is hand written?
> 
> Answer 2. Mohindra Public School, Dialpur, where I am employed as a Library Technician is well equipped with the latest state-of-the-art teaching aids like Smart Class system and other audio visual aids. A well equipped computer lab is also in place. So it would be gross injustice to rate this infrastructure as primitive.
> So far as the immigration officer’s assessment of the school library as being of a small scale is concerned, let me bring it to your kind notice that as per prescribed by Punjab School Education Board (The highest department dealing with education which grants affiliation to privately run schools in the state), state that before applying for affiliation, an institution shall acquire books for its library worth Rs 40,000/-and a room of size 15’X25’ (Copy of relevant portion attached).
> Affiliation was granted to my school since my school library is well stocked with books and met the criterion prescribed by state education department.(Copy attached). Moreover keeping in view the strength of students numbering about 700, it cannot be termed as a small scale library.
> Further the immigration officer was also informed that the school library is equipped with computer, scanner, printer, photocopier and wi-fi system from where I operate and control the smart class system and audio visual devices .Also the relevant latest information available on the net is downloaded and provided to the teachers, if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question 3. The duties mention in reference letter do not actually reflect the actual duties performed by yourself in the Library?
> 
> answer 3. The duties that I informed the immigration officer as being performed by me as a Library Technician as the same as were being performed by me when I applied my case for skill assessment to vatassess. The same information was provided to the vatassess authorities when I was interviewed on the phone. Afterwards on the basis of same qualification I was granted state sponsorship By Northern Territory Government. So I can’t tell what made immigration officer conclude that the duties mentioned in the reference letter do not accurately reflect the duties performed by me in the library.
> 
> 
> i have made some strong answers on that questions to defend myself.
> 
> If CO think that i am not eligible for Library Technician then how come my assessment was positive and also state sponsor?
> 
> one more thing i want to tell you that the phone interview was conduct fully in Punjabi. call was from Delhi embassy and the lady she was speaking purely Punjabi. The CO from Australia sent this letter and she said our case officer in Delhi raise this adverse information.
> 
> kindly reply your views on this
> 
> thanks.


I think you are the first one who got these questions, others had supplied only requested documents then got grant. Good luck to you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gvbgduh

Hi everyone,

I am very glad to join this community!
Hope to find some information and share my own if it could be helpful.

I submitted EOI on 17/03/2015 for `Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated`, having the following details:
- Skills assessment as Aeronautical Engineer - 233911,
- IELTS Overall - 6 (L6, R6.5, W6, S6),
- State or Territory - New South Wales.

In the result I have 60 points.

But, be that as it may, one moment makes me a bit worried.
In the section `Invitation process and cut offs` of the report `SkillSelect - 19 June 2015 Round Results` was provided the following criterion:
* Visa subclass -- Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489),
* Points score -- 60,
* Visa date of effect -- 16 April 2015 4.12pm.

So, having the earlier submission of EIO, it seems that it is OK to get an invitation, but the next invitation round has finished recently and it is still silent, however, new results haven't published yet.

Well, I was wondering if anyone could help with understanding this situation whether it is usual processing or something has gone wrong.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## John295

Gvbgduh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am very glad to join this community!
> Hope to find some information and share my own if it could be helpful.
> 
> I submitted EOI on 17/03/2015 for `Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated`, having the following details:
> - Skills assessment as Aeronautical Engineer - 233911,
> - IELTS Overall - 6 (L6, R6.5, W6, S6),
> - State or Territory - New South Wales.
> 
> In the result I have 60 points.
> 
> But, be that as it may, one moment makes me a bit worried.
> In the section `Invitation process and cut offs` of the report `SkillSelect - 19 June 2015 Round Results` was provided the following criterion:
> * Visa subclass -- Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489),
> * Points score -- 60,
> * Visa date of effect -- 16 April 2015 4.12pm.
> 
> So, having the earlier submission of EIO, it seems that it is OK to get an invitation, but the next invitation round has finished recently and it is still silent, however, new results haven't published yet.
> 
> Well, I was wondering if anyone could help with understanding this situation whether it is usual processing or something has gone wrong.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Too long to wait for invitation. I doubt that you haven't submitted state sponsorship application to NSW officer. After receiving state's outcome, you will be invited, not take too long, only about 1-2 days. Another problem is that the information on skill select website only affects FS applicants, no SS ones. SS ones should ignore them because they will be invited straight away from the state officer regardless of the changes in skill select website.


----------



## John295

John295 said:


> for those who apply to state sponsorship visa (489, 190):
> 
> 1. look up your occupation in state's list and understand all requirements in their websites and make sure you meet all requirements.
> 2. register EOI number in DIBP website
> 3. submit the application with your EOI number for state sponsorship in regional website.
> 4. after receiving state outcome, you will receive invitation to lodge visa application
> 5. Pay fee and lodge visa application, fill all the forms in ImmiAccount .
> 6. Login ImmiAccount and get HAP ID for health check.
> 7. upload all evidences to claim points and relevant documents.
> 8. wait and wait around 2-3 months.


For SS applicants, please follow this order or you will waste your time and wait forever for invitation.


----------



## Gvbgduh

Dear John295,

Thank you very much for your such informative and fast reply!

The process was started by agent who helps me to do it, but, waiting for so long, I decided to check the situation.

The first three steps, described by you, was finished on 17/03/2015, so, in the result I got message that my EOI successfully submitted, as well as EOI Status is submitted. Have checked the my EOI I found that these wasn't explicit phrase about sponsorship, but there was only one case to choose the 489 visa, so it is chosen.
But, now in my account is the following information:
* Visa type description - Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated
* Date of effect - 17/03/2015
* Result Action - The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points

As it was described, I need to receive `state outcome` to complete the 4th step, but I haven't got it yet and I cannot realise how to complete the 4th step.

I would be extremely grateful if you provided some information about this step.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## John295

Gvbgduh said:


> Dear John295,
> 
> Thank you very much for your such informative and fast reply!
> 
> The process was started by agent who helps me to do it, but, waiting for so long, I decided to check the situation.
> 
> The first three steps, described by you, was finished on 17/03/2015, so, in the result I got message that my EOI successfully submitted, as well as EOI Status is submitted. Have checked the my EOI I found that these wasn't explicit phrase about sponsorship, but there was only one case to choose the 489 visa, so it is chosen.
> But, now in my account is the following information:
> * Visa type description - Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated
> * Date of effect - 17/03/2015
> * Result Action - The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
> 
> As it was described, I need to receive `state outcome` to complete the 4th step, but I haven't got it yet and I cannot realise how to complete the 4th step.
> 
> I would be extremely grateful if you provided some information about this step.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Your EOI is ok, but the agent didn't ask the state officer to sponsor you. They are irresponsible. The state never sponsor applicants automatically because they don't know who you are even though you submitted EOI. You must submit an application with EOI number to the regional website that you think you can be sponsored. If they accept (wait about 1 months), they will send you the outcome letter by email and you also receive an invitation in EOI account. Remember that you are invited by the state officer, not DIBP. This is how they process SS applicants. You have been waiting for nothing for a long time.

For NSW, this is the list regional areas that sponsor for 489, follow their instructions to get state sponsorship.
http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...tion/skilled-regional-nominated-migration-489


----------



## John295

Gvbgduh, because you are 233911, you can only go to these 2 regional areas in NSW

Murray

South Coast


----------



## GJAustralia

Dear, 
Today again I called the immigration office. 
This time they have told me that "your application is currently under verification and once it is completed they will contact me".
I can't figured out what exactly they want to told me? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## John295

GJAustralia said:


> Dear,
> Today again I called the immigration office.
> This time they have told me that "your application is currently under verification and once it is completed they will contact me".
> I can't figured out what exactly they want to told me?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


they told that you must wait


----------



## GJAustralia

Wait is killing me. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## raman15091987

Only wait is solution GJAustralia.... Am not aware if any co is assigned or not...

Sent from my D2202 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gvbgduh

John295,

Thank you very much for your help! It is exact what I need!

Now only one things worries me - it is that my EOI submission could be bit obsolete.
Is it OK for further processing if it is 4 months old?


----------



## Pranavjalpa

Did any one got visa today? ie. on 13/7/15


----------



## chadss

slvicky said:


> Finally added our new born baby to visa application and did wife's medical test. Anytime now :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Hi slvicky,
My case is also similar to your.
I have submitted passport and birthcert of new born and did wife's medical (Chest X-Ray) on July first week.
We have to wait for the CO request to do the visa fee for the new member and submit medical of new born baby.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GJAustralia

raman15091987 said:


> Only wait is solution GJAustralia.... Am not aware if any co is assigned or not...
> 
> Sent from my D2202 using Tapatalk


Dude, 
I'm my case CO has been assigned and I've send all documents including medical and PCC.
Today they just replied me that your verification is pending. I don't know exactly what exactly it is? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## raman15091987

GJAustralia said:


> Dude,
> I'm my case CO has been assigned and I've send all documents including medical and PCC.
> Today they just replied me that your verification is pending. I don't know exactly what exactly it is?
> 
> let some seniors guide us through this.....


----------



## raman15091987

GJAustralia said:


> Dude,
> I'm my case CO has been assigned and I've send all documents including medical and PCC.
> Today they just replied me that your verification is pending. I don't know exactly what exactly it is?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


can you please share your time line and type of visa please??


----------



## sunilkchopra

I would request all 489 Visa applicants to update their details on below given tracker so that we can know the real time movement of our file. People who have applied under 189 or 190 are doing the same and getting lot of help from same. Requesting this because I dont see 489 group doing the same

489 Visa tracker http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7


----------



## raman15091987

sunilkchopra said:


> I would request all 489 Visa applicants to update their details on below given tracker so that we can know the real time movement of our file. People who have applied under 189 or 190 are doing the same and getting lot of help from same. Requesting this because I dont see 489 group doing the same
> 
> 489 Visa tracker http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7


Updated sir.....thank you for providing this link.... this is really helpfull


----------



## nap123

Hi All,

I applied for 489 visa under software engineer (261313) in EOI in the first week of June. My points are 65 and I have mentioned my sister will be sponsoring me (who is an Australian citizen). Its been more than a month but I haven't received any invite. Did anyone get invite in the same case as mine recently.


----------



## Amdad1975

where did you apply and what type of visa


----------



## nap123

Hi amdad,

I have applied for invitation in EOI for 489 (family sponsored), as software engineer ..I have 65 points .. I want to know if anyone got invitation for 489 in the July 6th round .


----------



## sunilkchopra

nap123 said:


> Hi amdad,
> 
> I have applied for invitation in EOI for 489 (family sponsored), as software engineer ..I have 65 points .. I want to know if anyone got invitation for 489 in the July 6th round .


My case is similar to you and for me it took almost 5 months to get the invite


----------



## kaurcool6

In our case it took 7 months for invite. So don't worry u will get it very soon. Any one got visa these days?


----------



## Wrangl3r

Hi. State sponsorship was approved yesterday (Regional QLD) and received an invite today to lodge 489 visa. In the ImmiAccount, I can only see 489 Renewal and 489 Subsequent Visa Application. Can someone let me know please which one to select for the 489 Skilled Nominated application? Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## raman15091987

just now I checked my immiaccount ( as access is provided by agent a few minutes ago)... in my account it is shown that "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required"
and others sections are written as processing on right top

can any body explain this??


----------



## Manan85

Mehwar said:


> Many Congrates. I am happy for you but meanwhile wondering when i will get mine.....? Really despressed. Have you called DIPB or not?
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS +ve: 10-March-2014 | IELTS: S-7:R-7:L-6.5:W-7 |EOI: 17/10/2014(489FS) | 60 - 261313 | invite: 13/02/2015 | Lodge : 10/04/2015 | PCC : 03/05/2015 |
> medical : 23/04/ 2015 | CO : 15/05/2015 ask additional Docs | All Documents Submitted : 26/05/2015 | Since Waiting for VISA.....????



Hi Mehwar, 

Thank you. 
Yes, I called them on 8th July morning around 6:00 am. Lady told me that my case is under routine check and she didn't mention any time-line. 
After 24 hours (7:00 am on 9th July) I got the grant letter. 
I wish you luck. Hope you get your visa soon.


----------



## Artisaji

nap123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 489 visa under software engineer (261313) in EOI in the first week of June. My points are 65 and I have mentioned my sister will be sponsoring me (who is an Australian citizen). Its been more than a month but I haven't received any invite. Did anyone get invite in the same case as mine recently.


hi, 
I have got the invite from the 6th July round. my visa is also 489 family sponsored. I submitted my EOI on 30th June with 65 pts under Electronics Engineer 233411. Planning on submitting the visa application my Aug 

Regards
Artisaji
---------------------
EA submitted ----- 16/4/15
EA approve --------29/6/15
EOI submit ---------30/6/15
EOI invite -----------6/7/15
planning the rest


----------



## Mehwar

*Hi Manan*



Manan85 said:


> Hi Mehwar,
> 
> Thank you.
> Yes, I called them on 8th July morning around 6:00 am. Lady told me that my case is under routine check and she didn't mention any time-line.
> After 24 hours (7:00 am on 9th July) I got the grant letter.
> I wish you luck. Hope you get your visa soon.


INSHA ALLAH, soon i will get my visa grant too. When are you planning to move?


----------



## John295

Gvbgduh said:


> John295,
> 
> Thank you very much for your help! It is exact what I need!
> 
> Now only one things worries me - it is that my EOI submission could be bit obsolete.
> Is it OK for further processing if it is 4 months old?


No worry. It's ok until up to 3 years old then it will expire.


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

GREAT DAY TODAY..........

Received 3 grant letters (me,spouse,child) for 489 subclass at 10:00am.
No call. No mail. Direct grant.....

Thanks Jeetan & Expetiate for guiding me regarding Form1023.

All the Best to all of you....


----------



## deepgill

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> GREAT DAY TODAY..........
> 
> Received 3 grant letters for 489 subclass at 10:00am.
> No call. No mail. Direct grant.....
> 
> Thanks Jeetan & Expetiate for guiding me regarding Form1023.
> 
> All the Best to all of you....


Congratulations. . Jagjeet


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

deepgill said:


> Congratulations. . Jagjeet



thanks janaab....


----------



## raman15091987

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> GREAT DAY TODAY..........
> 
> Received 3 grant letters (me,spouse,child) for 489 subclass at 10:00am.
> No call. No mail. Direct grant.....
> 
> Thanks Jeetan & Expetiate for guiding me regarding Form1023.
> 
> All the Best to all of you....


congrats mate and best of luck for future....


----------



## Artisaji

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> GREAT DAY TODAY..........
> 
> Received 3 grant letters (me,spouse,child) for 489 subclass at 10:00am.
> No call. No mail. Direct grant.....
> 
> Thanks Jeetan & Expetiate for guiding me regarding Form1023.
> 
> All the Best to all of you....


Congrats for ur grant. Can u please tell me what is the initial date of entry given.


----------



## Ruben88

raman15091987 said:


> just now I checked my immiaccount ( as access is provided by agent a few minutes ago)... in my account it is shown that "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required"
> and others sections are written as processing on right top
> 
> can any body explain this??


Hi Raman, 

That means your health details has been cleared by e-medical client. The processing status is standard acknowledgment from DBPI. it remains same until CO finalize your case.


----------



## raman15091987

Ruben88 said:


> Hi Raman,
> 
> That means your health details has been cleared by e-medical client. The processing status is standard acknowledgment from DBPI. it remains same until CO finalize your case.


Thank you ruben for your reply...
Does that mean my file is under processing phase?


----------



## nap123

kaurcool6 said:


> In our case it took 7 months for invite. So don't worry u will get it very soon. Any one got visa these days?


ok..thanx for the info .. so as I have already mentioned in my EOI about the eligible relative details with other required details and now i just have to wait for the invite (my job is done) . I should assume to get invite in another 4-5 future rounds


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

raman15091987 said:


> congrats mate and best of luck for future....


thanks Raman.


----------



## jagjeetsingh507

Artisaji said:


> Congrats for ur grant. Can u please tell me what is the initial date of entry given.


Its 30th May 2016.


----------



## kaurcool6

Yeah nap123 your job is done.u will get invite soon


----------



## raman15091987

any grants today??/ or any body called immi today??


----------



## Artisaji

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> Its 30th May 2016.


Thats great. Hearty congrats. All the very best for a bright future in Australia


----------



## Artisaji

nap123 said:


> ok..thanx for the info .. so as I have already mentioned in my EOI about the eligible relative details with other required details and now i just have to wait for the invite (my job is done) . I should assume to get invite in another 4-5 future rounds


Yes. All the best for receiving an earlier invite


----------



## teeshag

Hello friends,

Anybody in thread ever applied for 489 under INVITATION PATHWAY rule?

I have applied for the same for SA, can any senior could share their timeline for INVITATION PATHWAY.


----------



## Dmitrii8723

Hello guys! 
I submitted 489 NSW eoi on 26 of May with 60 points. My occupation is 233914. Do I have any chances to get invitation in August?


----------



## bluestarkamal

I got ss 489 subclass and planning to move in august in qld. Can anybody tell me the conditions of this visa.
I mean that should i work in my nominated occupation for an year or i can do odd jobs also.
Is there any other issues after 2 yrs to get 887 subclass


----------



## Amdad1975

I have applied for 489 in NSW (State sponsorship) on 19th June as Electrical Engineer. My medical and PCC uploaded in 5th July.


----------



## raman15091987

Amdad1975 said:


> I have applied for 489 in NSW (State sponsorship) on 19th June as Electrical Engineer. My medical and PCC uploaded in 5th July.


best of luck mate...


----------



## fargol

*points clarification about my master qualification*

Hi all, 

I am seeking for your advice and help regarding my qualifications assessment. 

Here is the list of my qualifications:
- Bachelor degree in Textile Engineering
- Master degree in Information Technology 
- Cisco CCNP certificate

I have recently done a skills assessment with ACS against the nominated occupation 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer. 

ACS has assessed my qualifications as following: 

- Your Master degree has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Master with a major in computing that is not closely related to the nominated occupation.
- Your Cisco Certified Network Professional has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing and closely related to the nominated occupation.

My bachelor degree is not recognized by ACS as expected. 

I am going to apply for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). There is a note on pointing system for qualifications in immigration website which says:

*To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.*

*My question is: considering that my Bachelor degree is not recognised by ACS, but my Master degree is recognised as being comparable to an AQF Master, will I receive 15 points for my Master degree? *

Thank you for your help.


----------



## sunnyabat

Hi all

I recently received correspondence from my case officer as he is asking for sponsor declaration form.
Can you please tell me from where i can get it as i am lil confused about it
I applied for 489 family sponsor visa from melbourne. 

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Artisaji

sunnyabat said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently received correspondence from my case officer as he is asking for sponsor declaration form.
> Can you please tell me from where i can get it as i am lil confused about it
> I applied for 489 family sponsor visa from melbourne.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys


U can download the form from the immi website. 
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
Look in this page under the heading sponsor declaration. Its a pdf file which has to printed out and filled by ur sponsor and attested by JP from Australia.

No text speak please, Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
Thanks! 

kaju/moderator


----------



## sunilkchopra

sunnyabat said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently received correspondence from my case officer as he is asking for sponsor declaration form.
> Can you please tell me from where i can get it as i am lil confused about it
> I applied for 489 family sponsor visa from melbourne.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys



This is what you need. I have attached the form...Your sponsor need to fill it and sign it
and then send it to you


----------



## GJAustralia

Hello again,
I don't know how many times I'm gonna repeating this. 
This Monday I'm gonna call again to DIBP to ask about my application status .
Please guys wish me hard luck. Luck that will work. 
Thanks

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilkchopra

GJAustralia said:


> Hello again,
> I don't know how many times I'm gonna repeating this.
> This Monday I'm gonna call again to DIBP to ask about my application status .
> Please guys wish me hard luck. Luck that will work.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


I wish everyone gets the visa in coming few days or rather in next 5-6 days


----------



## Nemesis9413

fargol said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am seeking for your advice and help regarding my qualifications assessment.
> 
> Here is the list of my qualifications:
> - Bachelor degree in Textile Engineering
> - Master degree in Information Technology
> - Cisco CCNP certificate
> 
> I have recently done a skills assessment with ACS against the nominated occupation 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> 
> ACS has assessed my qualifications as following:
> 
> - Your Master degree has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Master with a major in computing that is not closely related to the nominated occupation.
> - Your Cisco Certified Network Professional has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing and closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 
> My bachelor degree is not recognized by ACS as expected.
> 
> I am going to apply for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). There is a note on pointing system for qualifications in immigration website which says:
> 
> *To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.*
> 
> *My question is: considering that my Bachelor degree is not recognised by ACS, but my Master degree is recognised as being comparable to an AQF Master, will I receive 15 points for my Master degree? *
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I thought ACS skill assessment is done based on your work histories if they are closely related to the nominated occupation but not what you studied in the past???


----------



## deepgill

Hello expert. ... What is 1221 form , when and why we need to fill it ?


----------



## The_Dark

Hi everyone ! sorry if its not the right place to ask this question. I am an Electrical Engineer residing in Oz on 476 visa. I am waiting for NSW SS with 55 + 5 SS points. My visa expires in Feb ...

Do I stand any chance to secure 489 visa for NSW regional..I have 11 months work experience + 4 months internship ....?

Age : 30
Education : 15 ( +ve EA Assesment as Electtrical Design Engineer)
IELTS: L 8 R 8 W 7 S 8
Overall 55 + 10 for regional = 65
Appearing in PTE soon.

I would really appreciate a good advice .Thanks


----------



## Nemesis9413

The_Dark said:


> Hi everyone ! sorry if its not the right place to ask this question. I am an Electrical Engineer residing in Oz on 476 visa. I am waiting for NSW SS with 55 + 5 SS points. My visa expires in Feb ...
> 
> Do I stand any chance to secure 489 visa for NSW regional..I have 11 months work experience + 4 months internship ....?
> 
> Age : 30
> Education : 15 ( +ve EA Assesment as Electtrical Design Engineer)
> IELTS: L 8 R 8 W 7 S 8
> Overall 55 + 10 for regional = 65
> Appearing in PTE soon.
> 
> I would really appreciate a good advice .Thanks


If your skill assessment is positive then you should submit EOI under 489SS together as you will be more likely to be invited with 65 points on 489 than 190.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Refer my following post for pointers.


*FORM 1221 and FORM 80...When and Why???*




deepgill said:


> Hello expert. ... What is 1221 form , when and why we need to fill it ?


----------



## nap123

Hi,

What is the current back log for visa 489 Family sponsored. 
I have heard that it takes 5-6 months to get invite under 489 Visa . I have filed EOI in software Engineer with 65 points for Vic - FS 489 Visa. What are my chances.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dmitrii8723

Hello guys! 
I submitted 489 NSW visa eoi on 26 of May with 60 points. My occupation is 233914. Do I have any chances to get invitation in August? And one more question - I can find my occupation on NSW 489 occupation list but its't marked by colours of each region (Orana, Murray and so on). Am I eligible to apply for 489 in NSW with my occupation or not? My agent told me that I am but still I am not sure...can you verified that or at least to explain how this NSW 489 occupation list works...?


----------



## slvicky

nap123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the current back log for visa 489 Family sponsored.
> I have heard that it takes 5-6 months to get invite under 489 Visa . I have filed EOI in software Engineer with 65 points for Vic - FS 489 Visa. What are my chances.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi mate, as I know for software engineers under 489 FS you might have to wait sometime since pro rata basis invitations applied. But since you have 65 points, you may get it sooner than 60 pointers who have to wait a long time. Good luck


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

Dmitrii8723 said:


> Hello guys!
> I submitted 489 NSW visa eoi on 26 of May with 60 points. My occupation is 233914. Do I have any chances to get invitation in August? And one more question - I can find my occupation on NSW 489 occupation list but its't marked by colours of each region (Orana, Murray and so on). Am I eligible to apply for 489 in NSW with my occupation or not? My agent told me that I am but still I am not sure...can you verified that or at least to explain how this NSW 489 occupation list works...?


Did you actually apply for state sponsor or just mentioned it in the EOI. You should first make an application to state, the state should accept you and only then you will get the invitation. Just mentioning the state in the EOI does not let you an invite. Experts here say so.


----------



## binu26

Hi guys after almost 80 days I got a co on Friday. Requested form 80, 1221 and c v. Will upload by Tuesday latest.


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends. ......... what is 1221 form? When and why we need to fill this form ? Thanks


----------



## deepgill

Sorry I got it and thanks Jeetan


----------



## slvicky

*Grant Date*

Hi All,

I have submitted all documents including baby's medical which is requested last Thursday. Anyone can share now how long I have to wait till the grant :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GJAustralia

Hi guys, 
Today I received request to submit form 80 after calling them early morning. Also they have mentioned that my application is almost finalized. So I have sent that form. Tomorrow I'll send it. Let's see in this weekend maybe I'll have grant. ....
Awaiting grant .............


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nap123

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted all documents including baby's medical which is requested last Thursday. Anyone can share now how long I have to wait till the grant :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Hi Vicky,

Why you got invite so late , I mean after 1.5 years. Is it the way it happens or there were complications in your case?

Just curious to know as i have applied in the same profession for VIC 489 FS .


----------



## nap123

Hi guys,

**For Victoria State**

On the "liveinvictora"(official Victoria state website) website it says that for software engineer one should have at least 3 years of experience.

Can anyone suggest me if that condition is for Visa 190 only or For Visa 190 & 489 (State Sponsored) or for all Visa 190 & Visa 489 (State Sponsored) & Visa 489 (Family sponsored).

Thnx in advance


----------



## sunilkchopra

By grace of God I got the grant today. Got the mail today at 7:10 and later called DIBP as well to confirm.

Hurraaayy


----------



## raman15091987

Got my visa.......


----------



## rrajai

raman15091987 said:


> Got my visa.......


Hi raman 
Please share you time line with us.


----------



## raman15091987

rrajai said:


> Hi raman
> Please share you time line with us.


sir I have updated my signature..


----------



## slvicky

nap123 said:


> Hi Vicky,
> 
> Why you got invite so late , I mean after 1.5 years. Is it the way it happens or there were complications in your case?
> 
> Just curious to know as i have applied in the same profession for VIC 489 FS .


Hi nap123,

They have introduces pro rata basis invitation for SE right after I submitted EOI. So, basd on the deman for SE at that time 489 FS invitation for SE never happen. So, I had to wait almost 2 years until 189 back log is cleared.

That's wat I said previously also, I'm not sure about the queue for 189 SE invitation at the moment. If it has a long queue, I'm afraid you have to wait bit long. But keep in touch with the invitation round reports. So, you can get a clear picture. Good luck


----------



## slvicky

raman15091987 said:


> sir I have updated my signature..


Hi Mate,

All the best. Is your direct grant date is 17-07-2015??? If so, you waited around one month after you submitted all documents. Is it?

I'm curious because me too submitted all documents and waiting for the grant


----------



## kaurcool6

Congratulations people......
But our immi account still not working and I'm really worried any suggestions what to do? It says username or password is wrong but we haven't changed it. It's doing this since 1st of July.

Thanks


----------



## deepgill

sunilkchopra said:


> By grace of God I got the grant today. Got the mail today at 7:10 and later called DIBP as well to confirm.
> 
> Hurraaayy





raman15091987 said:


> Got my visa.......


Congratulations. ...sunil and raman. Best of luck for your future.


----------



## teeshag

GJAustralia said:


> Hi guys,
> Today I received request to submit form 80 after calling them early morning. Also they have mentioned that my application is almost finalized. So I have sent that form. Tomorrow I'll send it. Let's see in this weekend maybe I'll have grant. ....
> Awaiting grant .............
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Hi GJ,

Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## nap123

slvicky said:


> Hi nap123,
> 
> They have introduces pro rata basis invitation for SE right after I submitted EOI. So, basd on the deman for SE at that time 489 FS invitation for SE never happen. So, I had to wait almost 2 years until 189 back log is cleared.
> 
> That's wat I said previously also, I'm not sure about the queue for 189 SE invitation at the moment. If it has a long queue, I'm afraid you have to wait bit long. But keep in touch with the invitation round reports. So, you can get a clear picture. Good luck



Thankx Vicky for the info. Based on my points i don't have any other option except to wait for 489 FS . Currently, SE is open in South Australia with "Low availability" but I guess i got late in applying as I haven't done anything yet for SA SS and moreover I don't feel chances are good with 60 points for SA state sponsorship. There are so many applicants in SE pool.

Besides, I have applied for 489 FS with 65 , so lets see may b I will get invite bit early.

And yes , one more question.. what was ur accessed work experience when you applied for SE in 489 FS for vic. Is it true that one should have atleast 3 years of experience for 489 FS VIC.

May good bless you with a bright future in OZ. Cheers.


----------



## nap123

raman15091987 said:


> Got my visa.......



Hi Raman,

Congratulations to you. Can you please tell for which state you applied for 489 FS.


----------



## slvicky

nap123 said:


> Thankx Vicky for the info. Based on my points i don't have any other option except to wait for 489 FS . Currently, SE is open in South Australia with "Low availability" but I guess i got late in applying as I haven't done anything yet for SA SS and moreover I don't feel chances are good with 60 points for SA state sponsorship. There are so many applicants in SE pool.
> 
> Besides, I have applied for 489 FS with 65 , so lets see may b I will get invite bit early.
> 
> And yes , one more question.. what was ur accessed work experience when you applied for SE in 489 FS for vic. Is it true that one should have atleast 3 years of experience for 489 FS VIC.
> 
> May good bless you with a bright future in OZ. Cheers.


I was accessed as 3.5yrs experience after deducting 2yrs experience to access as skilled professional. As I remember minimum 3yrs exp isn't mandatory for 489 FS but to claim points for work exp you should have at least 3yrs.


----------



## nap123

sunilkchopra said:


> By grace of God I got the grant today. Got the mail today at 7:10 and later called DIBP as well to confirm.
> 
> Hurraaayy



Hi sunil,

Congratulations to you. Can you please tell for which state you applied for 489 FS.


----------



## slvicky

*A humble request*

A humble request from everyone. Can you all share your timeline in your signature if not done so far. So that others can get an idea about how invitation/visa grant timings are....


----------



## GJAustralia

teeshag said:


> Hi GJ,
> 
> Can you please share your timeline?


Dude search my previous posts. 
You'll find it. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilkchopra

nap123 said:


> Hi sunil,
> 
> Congratulations to you. Can you please tell for which state you applied for 489 FS.


Hi Dear,
It is for Victoria


----------



## kaurcool6

Please some one suggest something if have any idea? Or what to do in this situation? 
Thanks


----------



## Mehwar

*Finally....*

Dear All,

I called DIBP yesterday on +61731367000, the lady picked up my call on my 1st attempt.... She asked for my application id, name, dob and then told me that CO was confused regarding my husband's Functioal English Evidence (Academic Certificate) as she was unable to identify the year of his academic qualification. But after my clarification regarding the year mentioned in certificate she became satisfied. Then she said that your Application is Satisfactory and Finalized and withi 5 minutes she send me ........................ Golden Mail.........  ........... Yupppieeeee

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS +ve: 10-March-2014 | IELTS: S-7:R-7:L-6.5:W-7 |EOI: 17/10/2014(489FS) | 60 - 261313 | invite: 13/02/2015 | Lodge : 10/04/2015 | PCC : 03/05/2015 | 
medical : 23/04/2015 | CO : 15/05/2015 ask additional Docs | All Document Submitted : 26/05/2015 | Visa Grant : 21/07/2015


----------



## kaurcool6

Congratulations me hear
I have the same time line as yours but we have submitted last requested document by 18.05.2015 but still waiting and now new problem appeared immi account not working.


----------



## slvicky

Mehwar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I called DIBP yesterday on +61731367000, the lady picked up my call on my 1st attempt.... She asked for my application id, name, dob and then told me that CO was confused regarding my husband's Functioal English Evidence (Academic Certificate) as she was unable to identify the year of his academic qualification. But after my clarification regarding the year mentioned in certificate she became satisfied. Then she said that your Application is Satisfactory and Finalized and withi 5 minutes she send me ........................ Golden Mail.........  ........... Yupppieeeee
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS +ve: 10-March-2014 | IELTS: S-7:R-7:L-6.5:W-7 |EOI: 17/10/2014(489FS) | 60 - 261313 | invite: 13/02/2015 | Lodge : 10/04/2015 | PCC : 03/05/2015 |
> medical : 23/04/2015 | CO : 15/05/2015 ask additional Docs | All Document Submitted : 26/05/2015 | Visa Grant : 21/07/2015


Congratz Mehwar!!!!

So you had to wait around 2 months for visa grant after submitting all documents. I eagerly wait for mine as well... seems like I have to wait little long


----------



## chadss

slvicky said:


> A humble request from everyone. Can you all share your timeline in your signature if not done so far. So that others can get an idea about how invitation/visa grant timings are....


Hi slvicky,

Why did you delay BABY's medical.
I am awaiting for the medical request for my new born baby.


----------



## GJAustralia

slvicky said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> All the best. Is your direct grant date is 17-07-2015??? If so, you waited around one month after you submitted all documents. Is it?
> 
> I'm curious because me too submitted all documents and waiting for the grant


Hi slvicky,
Usually they took Max 1 month to co allocation and 2 months to verify uploaded documents. If they need some clarification regarding documents and verification they will contact you via e mail or phone directly. 
It is recommend that you should wait 3 months and then called DIBP on +61731367000 In between 9.00 AM to 4.00 PM Brisbane time.
Best of luck. I hope you'll get your visa soon. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

kaurcool6 said:


> Congratulations people......
> But our immi account still not working and I'm really worried any suggestions what to do? It says username or password is wrong but we haven't changed it. It's doing this since 1st of July.
> 
> Thanks


Hi dude, 
From this July immigration and border security departments have been merged and a lot of things has been changed seen then. So just called DIBP and ask them how to recover it. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

teeshag said:


> Hi GJ,
> 
> Can you please share your timeline?


Hi dude, 
Go through my post you'll found it. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky

chadss said:


> slvicky said:
> 
> 
> 
> A humble request from everyone. Can you all share your timeline in your signature if not done so far. So that others can get an idea about how invitation/visa grant timings are....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi slvicky,
> 
> Why did you delay BABY's medical.
> I am awaiting for the medical request for my new born baby.
Click to expand...

Hi mate, I didn't delay my baby's medical. Baby born on May. So I had to prepare her birth certificate and passport to add her to visa. Baby's medical was requested on last Friday and submitted on last Sunday. Now I'm waiting for the grant


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks Gj for your reply 

But our agent says we don't need immi account anymore he said they can send email directly.After visa we don't need immi account But sick of waiting for visa. Hope we will get on this weekend.


----------



## nap123

Mehwar said:


> Dear All, I called DIBP yesterday on +61731367000, the lady picked up my call on my 1st attempt.... She asked for my application id, name, dob and then told me that CO was confused regarding my husband's Functioal English Evidence (Academic Certificate) as she was unable to identify the year of his academic qualification. But after my clarification regarding the year mentioned in certificate she became satisfied. Then she said that your Application is Satisfactory and Finalized and withi 5 minutes she send me ........................ Golden Mail.........  ........... Yupppieeeee ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- ACS +ve: 10-March-2014 | IELTS: S-7:R-7:L-6.5:W-7 |EOI: 17/10/2014(489FS) | 60 - 261313 | invite: 13/02/2015 | Lodge : 10/04/2015 | PCC : 03/05/2015 | medical : 23/04/2015 | CO : 15/05/2015 ask additional Docs | All Document Submitted : 26/05/2015 | Visa Grant : 21/07/2015


hey .. many congratulations .. can u please share for which state you applied to?


----------



## nap123

hey does anybody know if visa 489 holder can apply to those jobs which have a condition that applicant should have a PR or australian citizenship? 

ps: no matter that job is in regional area or not ( as for victoria state -- all areas are regional so one can stay/work anywhere in victoria)


----------



## kaurcool6

Hello guys, 
I'm hereby sharing my time line :
Acs +ve skill assement:22.05.2014
Eoi lodged:05.08.2014 (65PTS)
Invited:13.02.2015
Application lodged: 23.03.2015
Co assigned:29.04.2015
Medicals done :05.05.2015
Additional document required by co submitted on:18.05.2015
We applied on my husband education basis under 489 family sponsored for "Victoria Melbourne" . Since then we are waiting for visa On 16.06.2015 our agent has sent an email to dibp but no reply. Now we are thinking to call them and was wondering what is the number to contact them as there is no number on the documents. I checked on dibp website as well but haven't found any clue for contact number? Please share your knowledge that will be greatly appreciated. Should we call them and if so on what number for VICTORIA. 

Thanks


----------



## GJAustralia

kaurcool6 said:


> Hello guys,
> I'm hereby sharing my time line :
> Acs +ve skill assement:22.05.2014
> Eoi lodged:05.08.2014 (65PTS)
> Invited:13.02.2015
> Application lodged: 23.03.2015
> Co assigned:29.04.2015
> Medicals done :05.05.2015
> Additional document required by co submitted on:18.05.2015
> We applied on my husband education basis under 489 family sponsored for "Victoria Melbourne" . Since then we are waiting for visa On 16.06.2015 our agent has sent an email to dibp but no reply. Now we are thinking to call them and was wondering what is the number to contact them as there is no number on the documents. I checked on dibp website as well but haven't found any clue for contact number? Please share your knowledge that will be greatly appreciated. Should we call them and if so on what number for VICTORIA.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 
You can call them on +61 731367000 in between 9 to 4 Brisbane standard time. It is busy number so you might have to keep on retrying. Usually start calling around 9.30am. Keep your TRN, Passport no, DOB, details handy to verify you. 
Also be ready with all documents because CO might ask for any more verifiable information about the genuine documents. 
Thank you. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsena33

slvicky said:


> Hi mate, I didn't delay my baby's medical. Baby born on May. So I had to prepare her birth certificate and passport to add her to visa. Baby's medical was requested on last Friday and submitted on last Sunday. Now I'm waiting for the grant


Thumbs up mate 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GJAustralia

Does anybody here know that how much time will it take for grant after sending form 80.
I was received mail that you're application is almost finalised just send form 80.
Anyone gone through? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks GJ for your reply

R they enquir you regarding your sponsor also? In our application there is a address of adelaid office but no contact number. We applied for Melbourne so we have to call on same number? No different number for people who applied for Melbourne?


----------



## chadss

slvicky said:


> Hi mate, I didn't delay my baby's medical. Baby born on May. So I had to prepare her birth certificate and passport to add her to visa. Baby's medical was requested on last Friday and submitted on last Sunday. Now I'm waiting for the grant


Hi,

Congratulations for the new born.

When did you submit new born's docs (passport & Birth cert) bcos I have submitted my new born baby's documents (passport & Birth cert) on July 7th. I am still waiting for the medical request.

I called DIAC on last Monday and they told me I can expect it this week.
I wish you for the VISA grant soon.

thank you,


----------



## chadss

kaurcool6 said:


> Thanks GJ for your reply
> 
> R they enquir you regarding your sponsor also? In our application there is a address of adelaid office but no contact number. We applied for Melbourne so we have to call on same number? No different number for people who applied for Melbourne?


Hi kaurcool6,

call +61731367000. It is better to call in the morning 9:15am their time. Be ready with Application ID, Passport number and relevant other details.

Good luck!


----------



## slvicky

chadss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations for the new born.
> 
> When did you submit new born's docs (passport & Birth cert) bcos I have submitted my new born baby's documents (passport & Birth cert) on July 7th. I am still waiting for the medical request.
> 
> I called DIAC on last Monday and they told me I can expect it this week.
> I wish you for the VISA grant soon.
> 
> thank you,


Hi chadss,

Submitted on 10th July and they requested medical test on 16th July. Hope you get the medical request soon.. 

btw, which state you applying the visa?


----------



## chadss

slvicky said:


> Hi chadss,
> 
> Submitted on 10th July and they requested medical test on 16th July. Hope you get the medical request soon..
> 
> btw, which state you applying the visa?



VIC - Same as yours


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks

But I'm thinking there's no any other number right? On market application it's adelaid office address and this numbers is of Brisbane right? Is it okay if I call on this number? 
Thanks


----------



## slvicky

chadss said:


> VIC - Same as yours


Wow.. congratz for your new born baby too.... Our cases are almost identical 
Hope you'll be able to finalize baby's medical asap and good luck for visa grant


----------



## GJAustralia

kaurcool6 said:


> Thanks
> 
> But I'm thinking there's no any other number right? On market application it's adelaid office address and this numbers is of Brisbane right? Is it okay if I call on this number?
> Thanks


Yes of course


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

kaurcool6 said:


> Thanks GJ for your reply
> 
> R they enquir you regarding your sponsor also? In our application there is a address of adelaid office but no contact number. We applied for Melbourne so we have to call on same number? No different number for people who applied for Melbourne?


Hi, 
They only enquires about some info which doesn't seem proovable or not enough to proove the info they reqired. Like points test claiming proof etc.
As they further move through your case they will ask you in detail maybe.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks Gj


----------



## Nemesis9413

Hi everyone,

I have recently submitted 489 subsequent entrant application for my wife and just got CO assigned a weeks ago requested for PCC & additional support document, has anyone here been through this process before & got some experiences to share?

Cheers


----------



## deepgill

Hello experts... Today I got our hap id for our emedical through our agent. Please I have a question is it given by agent or Co? Agent told me nothing. I have applied visa on 30th june. Thanks


----------



## sunilkchopra

deepgill said:


> Hello experts... Today I got our hap id for our emedical through our agent. Please I have a question is it given by agent or Co? Agent told me nothing. I have applied visa on 30th june. Thanks


HAP is neither given by CO nor by agent. As soon as you lodge the visa you can generate the HAP id and get your medical done on your own or when co says so.Rather you can get your medical done before even lodging the visa as well but it is always recommended to get it done after lodging the visa only


----------



## deepgill

sunilkchopra said:


> deepgill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts... Today I got our hap id for our emedical through our agent. Please I have a question is it given by agent or Co? Agent told me nothing. I have applied visa on 30th june. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> HAP is neither given by CO nor by agent. As soon as you lodge the visa you can generate the HAP id and get your medical done on your own or when co says so.Rather you can get your medical done before even lodging the visa as well but it is always recommended to get it done after lodging the visa only
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot


----------



## Anki

*489 subsequent entrant visa*



Nemesis9413 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have recently submitted 489 subsequent entrant application for my wife and just got CO assigned a weeks ago requested for PCC & additional support document, has anyone here been through this process before & got some experiences to share?
> 
> Cheers


Hi, I submitted all the relevant documents along with PCC of Canada(as it was needed) just yesterday, and I got a CO assigned today, they have asked me to submit PCC from my own country. So just a matter of few days.... and i hope i get through this soon!


----------



## binu26

Hi guys please I need urgent help.

I filled form 80 and submitted but where it asked are you applying for temporary or permanent visa I have checked permanent. Is that correct. I know it's provisional, but now m worried. Please help.


----------



## Rani74

Hi All,

Anyone who has submitted their EOI for 489 SS for SA on 6th of July 2015 got an invite so far?

Please let us know.

Rani


----------



## kaurcool6

It's okay binu even we ticked permanent as well and we applied for 489 category.


----------



## jpadda001

binu26 said:


> Hi guys please I need urgent help.
> 
> I filled form 80 and submitted but where it asked are you applying for temporary or permanent visa I have checked permanent. Is that correct. I know it's provisional, but now m worried. Please help.


no need to worry.

this is nothing my friend even me as well ticked permanent


----------



## binu26

Thanks kaurcool and jpadda. This really puts my mind at ease.


----------



## slvicky

Hi All,

Anyone got visa grant in last few days????


----------



## path_prasanna

Hi guys, just a doubt .. In 489 visa do we have any timelimit to put our first entry ?if yes does it have a certain date or from the date we get our visa??? Plz clarify


----------



## slvicky

path_prasanna said:


> Hi guys, just a doubt .. In 489 visa do we have any timelimit to put our first entry ?if yes does it have a certain date or from the date we get our visa??? Plz clarify


As I know it's 6 months from the date you receive the visa


----------



## chadss

slvicky said:


> Wow.. congratz for your new born baby too.... Our cases are almost identical
> Hope you'll be able to finalize baby's medical asap and good luck for visa grant


Hi,

I have submitted my daughter's Medicals on last Friday and hope entire process will be finalized soon. :juggle:


----------



## slvicky

chadss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my daughter's Medicals on last Friday and hope entire process will be finalized soon. :juggle:


Hi mate,

hope both of us get the grant in coming weeks... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

good luck


----------



## Gvbgduh

Hi friends!

After all I sent my documents to Far South Coast (NSW) for the sponsorship on 21/07/2015.
But they did not answer me that they have received my documents, however payment was done on 20/07/2015 and I am not sure when they should notify me about receiving documents.

Also, I want to prepare medicals in advance, but I am not sure whether it is possible.
Did anyone try to do it?

I would be extremely grateful for any advice!
Thank in advance!

Good luck with grants!


----------



## mohajer0

Hi,

Anyone here know whether PIC 4013 ( public interest criteria ) applies to 489 fs? My previous visa was cancelled for breaching its conditions and now I'm worried that I may be subject to this rule, although case officer in her cancellation letter says I'm not subject to this provision )


----------



## GJAustralia

Dear All,
Finally, after lot of wait and wait and wait......
Today I have received notification of Australian Visa Grant from concerned department. 
I would like to Thanks all of you who contributed to this process. I greatly appreciate the help and time to time guidance from all of you.
I feel great that I have friends like you. 
Thank you. 

Flying soon to Sydney/Canberra........
Sydney I'm coming. ......

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaurcool6

Congrats GJ


----------



## slvicky

GJAustralia said:


> Dear All,
> Finally, after lot of wait and wait and wait......
> Today I have received notification of Australian Visa Grant from concerned department.
> I would like to Thanks all of you who contributed to this process. I greatly appreciate the help and time to time guidance from all of you.
> I feel great that I have friends like you.
> Thank you.
> 
> Flying soon to Sydney/Canberra........
> Sydney I'm coming. ......
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Hi GJAustralia,

Congratz!!!!

If you don't mind, Can you tell how long you waited for grant after submitting all documents? Is it a direct grant?


----------



## GJAustralia

slvicky said:


> Hi GJAustralia,
> 
> Congratz!!!!
> 
> If you don't mind, Can you tell how long you waited for grant after submitting all documents? Is it a direct grant?


Nope it took almost 3 months after sending all documents. 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## red_man

Hello everyone.

Just few questions regarding 489 regional territory government sponsorship in NSW.

How long does it take normally for the nomination application to be processed/approved by regional bodies?..and once it's approved, how long does it take to get the invitation from NSW??.. I have heard invitation usually comes within a day or two after nomination is approved by regional bodies...is it true??.

I have got 70 points and region is Orana or Murray in NSW..all regional bodies take similar processing times for nominations to be processed/approved??
Kindly share your experience.

Thanks.


----------



## RedArmyAUFC

*Visa Granted*

Hi guys,

Thanks GOD I got my visa today. This forum has been very helpful for me. Thanks for that.

Timeline:
SA 489 Sponsorship by a family member. 65 points. Occupation: 263111
EOI: 13-04-2015 
Invitation: 24-04-2015
Visa Lodged: 30-04-2015
All documents uploaded: 07-06-2015
CO Assigned: 16-07-2015 
Visa Granted: 27-07-2015

Good luck everybody


----------



## deepgill

RedArmyAUFC said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks GOD I got my visa today. This forum has been very helpful for me. Thanks for that.
> 
> Timeline:
> SA 489 Sponsorship by a family member. 65 points. Occupation: 263111
> EOI: 13-04-2015
> Invitation: 24-04-2015
> Visa Lodged: 30-04-2015
> All documents uploaded: 07-06-2015
> CO Assigned: 16-07-2015
> Visa Granted: 27-07-2015
> 
> Good luck everybody


Congratulations RedArmy..and best of luck for your future


----------



## slvicky

RedArmyAUFC said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks GOD I got my visa today. This forum has been very helpful for me. Thanks for that.
> 
> Timeline:
> SA 489 Sponsorship by a family member. 65 points. Occupation: 263111
> EOI: 13-04-2015
> Invitation: 24-04-2015
> Visa Lodged: 30-04-2015
> All documents uploaded: 07-06-2015
> CO Assigned: 16-07-2015
> Visa Granted: 27-07-2015
> 
> Good luck everybody


Congratz RedArmyAUFC!!!


----------



## mohajer0

Hi guys,
What's a direct grant that some users mention here?


----------



## om prakash

Hi Friends,

I looking NSW 489 visa under ICT profession category 261312- Developer programmer. In oct 2014, seats are full, anyone have the idea of when it will open ??


----------



## slvicky

mohajer0 said:


> Hi guys,
> What's a direct grant that some users mention here?


Hi mohajer0,

once you received the invitation, you can upload all the documents upfront including PCC & medical. in that case you will be granted the visa without contacting you for further information by CO which is called a direct grant


----------



## slvicky

om prakash said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I looking NSW 489 visa under ICT profession category 261312- Developer programmer. In oct 2014, seats are full, anyone have the idea of when it will open ??


HI, isn't it reopen after 1st July 2015??? If so, they might not reopen 261312 this financial year. Keep visiting NSW site for updated information


----------



## Artisaji

RedArmyAUFC said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks GOD I got my visa today. This forum has been very helpful for me. Thanks for that.
> 
> Timeline:
> SA 489 Sponsorship by a family member. 65 points. Occupation: 263111
> EOI: 13-04-2015
> Invitation: 24-04-2015
> Visa Lodged: 30-04-2015
> All documents uploaded: 07-06-2015
> CO Assigned: 16-07-2015
> Visa Granted: 27-07-2015
> 
> Good luck everybody


hi Redarmy, 
congrats for your visa grant. wish you all success in Oz. just a small clarification what is your initial date of entry?


----------



## om prakash

But they published their list for 2015-16 ata the end of july 2015 as the published on the web sites
Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015-16 - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## slvicky

om prakash said:


> But they published their list for 2015-16 ata the end of july 2015 as the published on the web sites
> Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015-16 - Live & Work in New South Wales


that PDF with occupation list isn't clear for me. Does yellow color means occupation available???


----------



## RedArmyAUFC

deepgill said:


> Congratulations RedArmy..and best of luck for your future


Thank you! Same to you!


----------



## RedArmyAUFC

slvicky said:


> Congratz RedArmyAUFC!!!


Thanks slvicky! hope your visa is granted soon!


----------



## RedArmyAUFC

Artisaji said:


> hi Redarmy,
> congrats for your visa grant. wish you all success in Oz. just a small clarification what is your initial date of entry?


Thanks Artisaji, Same to you!

It is an onshore application.

Grant visa letter states:

Initial Stay Date 27 July 2019

Must Not Arrive After 27 July 2019

Stay Period 27 July 2019

Hope this helps.


----------



## chadss

Hi All,

Today, I received the VISA GRANT email.
It was a big relief after a long wait since Oct 2013.

Thank you very mush for all the members for all the guidance and support given.

Wish you all very best future.


----------



## andy1985

Dear All,

I received my golden email 2 hours ago.

Thanks for all who help me before. 

This thread is really helpful.

Thanks a lot!

Regards,
Andy


----------



## deepgill

chadss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, I received the VISA GRANT email.
> It was a big relief after a long wait since Oct 2013.
> 
> Thank you very mush for all the members for all the guidance and support given.
> 
> Wish you all very best future.





andy1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received my golden email 2 hours ago.
> 
> Thanks for all who help me before.
> 
> This thread is really helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Regards,
> Andy


Congratulations. .. chadss and Andy


----------



## Amdad1975

I have lodged 489 SS visa for Orana NSW on 19th June 2015 through an agent. Still no feedback. Can anyone please suggest from which site I can check my visa status online.


----------



## Amdad1975

I have lodged 489 SS visa in Orana NSW on 19th June 2015 through an agent. Still waiting for feedback. Can anyone suggest from which site I can check my visa status online.


----------



## slvicky

chadss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, I received the VISA GRANT email.
> It was a big relief after a long wait since Oct 2013.
> 
> Thank you very mush for all the members for all the guidance and support given.
> 
> Wish you all very best future.


wow.... Congratz chadss!!!!! All the best fir your new life

Your dates are almost same as mine.. Hope I also receive the golden mail soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## slvicky

andy1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received my golden email 2 hours ago.
> 
> Thanks for all who help me before.
> 
> This thread is really helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Regards,
> Andy


Congratz Andy!!!!


----------



## andy1985

slvicky said:


> Congratz Andy!!!!


Thanks!

Good Luck to you!


----------



## kaurcool6

Congratulations people and hope we will get visa soon.
I found this link online and it says to track visa. I haven't tried it but don't know is this for our category or any other ( for example for people who already have visa but wanted to extend or something )

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=evisa

Thanks


----------



## Amdad1975

I have applied for 489 SS visa in 19TH June but couldn't check visa status through this link. Any suggestion


----------



## kaurcool6

Have you filled ur TN and DOB? 
What was the final message?


----------



## kaurcool6

Sorry TRN


----------



## slvicky

kaurcool6 said:


> Have you filled ur TN and DOB?
> What was the final message?


I tried this.. It was saying transaction ID doesn't match with details. Also displayed you may be entered main applicant details or something. Are they really provide a way to check visa status online?


----------



## kaurcool6

I don't know they have provided anything or not.I was searching on Google to track visa then found this link. May be it's not for us. I think it's for other applicants who already have visa and wanted to extend it.


----------



## captainm

Hi, I have submitted my EOI, should it be linked to my immiAccount somehow? Where am I supposed to upload forms? Note that I have not received invitation yet.


Sent from iPad


----------



## kaurcool6

No its not linked with anything. Don't try this link I just found it on Google not sure of anything cause even I haven't tried it. Ur EOI acknowledgement you will receive in your immi account. I don't know anything try at your own risk if you want to. I just posted it here for discussion.

Thanks


----------



## slvicky

Hi All,

Normally how long one have to before contacting IMMI to check visa processing status after submit all documents????


----------



## Dmitrii8723

Guys, 
What about NSW 489 occupation list for 2015-2016? Are they going to update it too? Any thoughts?


----------



## captainm

kaurcool6 said:


> No its not linked with anything. Don't try this link I just found it on Google not sure of anything cause even I haven't tried it. Ur EOI acknowledgement you will receive in your immi account. I don't know anything try at your own risk if you want to. I just posted it here for discussion.
> 
> Thanks



Hi,
Not sure if this message was for me but my question is whether I should see any trace of submitted EOI in my immiAccount? Appreciate any helps,


----------



## Ruben88

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Normally how long one have to before contacting IMMI to check visa processing status after submit all documents????


Hi Slvicky,

you shall give a call on Monday. I've seen some forum members called DBPI on the next day after they have uploaded documents.


----------



## slvicky

Ruben88 said:


> Hi Slvicky,
> 
> you shall give a call on Monday. I've seen some forum members called DBPI on the next day after they have uploaded documents.


Ya, Thought of giving a call on next Monday or Tuesday. Lets see. I'm bit worried they taking time to grant the visa


----------



## thuthime

Hi Guys,

I have very basic questions . Any help wud be awesome!

1) Whats next after 489 FAMILY SPONSORED visa

2) Do i have to work for 1 year in REGIONAL area or DESIGNATED area ?

Im trying to clarify one thing, When im going ahead with the next PR VISA can I work anywhere in VIC? (As whole state VIC is listed under DESIGNATED area )

Thank guys!


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have very basic questions . Any help wud be awesome!
> 
> 1) Whats next after 489 FAMILY SPONSORED visa
> 
> 2) Do i have to work for 1 year in REGIONAL area or DESIGNATED area ?
> 
> Im trying to clarify one thing, When im going ahead with the next PR VISA can I work anywhere in VIC? (As whole state VIC is listed under DESIGNATED area )
> 
> Thank guys!


1) Whats next after 489 FAMILY SPONSORED visa
You can live and work for 4 years from that visa.

2) Do i have to work for 1 year in REGIONAL area or DESIGNATED area ?
To get permanent residency (visa 887), you have to live in the specific state for at least 2yrs and work for at least 1yr full time basis.
Designated area is differed from state to state. You can check that on Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## thuthime

Thank you So much SL vicky,

So that means I can stay in any of designated areas. but how to get the PR after that ? 

After 4 years whats the best path to PR? 

I heard that many ppl say that the easist is to go with VISA type 887. is that the case?

Thanks again

T


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> Thank you So much SL vicky,
> 
> So that means I can stay in any of designated areas. but how to get the PR after that ?
> 
> After 4 years whats the best path to PR?
> 
> I heard that many ppl say that the easist is to go with VISA type 887. is that the case?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> T


Hi thuthime,

Yes visa type 887 is the pathway to permanent residency. check this out Skilled-Regional-visa-(subclass-887)


----------



## virsadih

buns said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a question in relation to VIC SS, I applied SS for 190 visa which later got rejected. Its been 1 month now since it got rejected, can I now apply again for VIC SS for 489 visa or do I need to wait for a specific period to apply for SS again in a different visa category.
> 
> Your help and guidance will be appreciated. Thanks.


Hey Buns, What was the reason for rejection?


----------



## thuthime

Hi PPl,

After getting 489 FS. Is it possible for me to work in metropolitan area and apply for 189 /190 from within Aus ? without doing the regional drama for 887?

Thanks


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> Hi PPl,
> 
> After getting 489 FS. Is it possible for me to work in metropolitan area and apply for 189 /190 from within Aus ? without doing the regional drama for 887?
> 
> Thanks


Hi mate,

Which state you applied for 489 FS? Because, defined regional area is different from state to state. In some state regional area is the entire state(ex: Victoria)

Also, I'm not sure you can go for 189/190 visa while holding 887. plus what is the point of going for entire process again when thee is a relatively easier way


----------



## slvicky

Above should be corrected as "Also, I'm not sure you can go for 189/190 visa while holding 489 FS. plus what is the point of going for entire process again when thee is a relatively easier way "

I couldn't find edit post option


----------



## oyoussef

hi guys , i need help coz am really feeling worry
I wonder when should the CO Contact me ??
489FS, 65 Points, 261313 Software Engineer
14/03/2015 - IELTS L= 6 R=7 W=6.5 S=6
01/04/2015 - ACS submitted , 09/04/2015 -Received positive
09/04/2015 - EOI , 9/04/2015 - Invited
05/06/2015 - Visa lodged
05/06/2015 to 23/07/2015 uploading Documents (including form 80 & PCC)
01/08/2015 - Medicals done
02/08/2015 - Medicals under processing on the website
??/??/???? - CO Allocated
??/??/???? - Grant


----------



## slvicky

oyoussef said:


> hi guys , i need help coz am really feeling worry
> I wonder when should the CO Contact me ??
> 489FS, 65 Points, 261313 Software Engineer
> 14/03/2015 - IELTS L= 6 R=7 W=6.5 S=6
> 01/04/2015 - ACS submitted , 09/04/2015 -Received positive
> 09/04/2015 - EOI , 9/04/2015 - Invited
> 05/06/2015 - Visa lodged
> 05/06/2015 to 23/07/2015 uploading Documents (including form 80 & PCC)
> 01/08/2015 - Medicals done
> 02/08/2015 - Medicals under processing on the website
> ??/??/???? - CO Allocated
> ??/??/???? - Grant


Normally, it'll take around 1-2 months to assign a CO. But in your case, since your submitted all documents upfront you'll most probably get a direct grant without contacted by CO if there's no issue in your documents. Good luck


----------



## oyoussef

slvicky said:


> Normally, it'll take around 1-2 months to assign a CO. But in your case, since your submitted all documents upfront you'll most probably get a direct grant without contacted by CO if there's no issue in your documents. Good luck


thnx mate


----------



## nap123

Did anyone get an invite under 489 FS today?


----------



## nap123

anyone who has applied for 489 FS visa under 261313 and waiting for invite. Please PM me as I am also waiting for the invite.

EOI submitted 10th June , 261313 65 points VIC.


----------



## nap123

Also, Can anyone please share the link of the excel sheet , where we can update our info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## captainm

Hi,

Is this the link where I must see the updated invitation rounds information? SkillSelect
It seems that it's not updated! Wondering if there is any other references.


----------



## Prasad_aus

Hi all

I wanted to enquire about this visa for my friend.
He has 50 points with software engineer 261313 occupation..
Which state can he try now for State Sponsored 489 visa?Does he needs
Job offer?

Please advise..


----------



## jpadda001

Prasad_aus said:


> Hi all
> 
> I wanted to enquire about this visa for my friend.
> He has 50 points with software engineer 261313 occupation..
> Which state can he try now for State Sponsored 489 visa?Does he needs
> Job offer?
> 
> Please advise..


261313 occupation is in sol so he can apply 189 visa as he has only 50 points then he needs state sponsor to get more 10 points to reach 60. 261313 is open in NSW for 190. As 190 give only 5 points then he will again short of 5 points. better go for 489 for NT, SA, TAS and VIC. there is no job offer required for these states.


----------



## binu26

Guys I just got my grant. I called them in the morning and the lady asked if I submitted the requested documents. When I said 10 days back she said she will have a look. Half an hour later received the mail.

Thank you to all the members in the forum. You guys are better than any agents out there. Wish you all a speedy grant.


----------



## captainm

hi guys,

Please look at this link and enter your data if you find it useful.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mCQpq8_KbGCPYgE7GHgeEkXnDVuWJrErLg2EdtyDdJc/edit?usp=sharing

Cheers,


----------



## slvicky

binu26 said:


> Guys I just got my grant. I called them in the morning and the lady asked if I submitted the requested documents. When I said 10 days back she said she will have a look. Half an hour later received the mail.
> 
> Thank you to all the members in the forum. You guys are better than any agents out there. Wish you all a speedy grant.


Congratz binu!!!

Can you please tell me what is the number you called?


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

Got invitation for FS 489. 
Civil Engineering Professional
EoI lodged: 2015.06.13


----------



## binu26

slvicky said:


> Congratz binu!!!
> 
> Can you please tell me what is the number you called?


Hey 

I called on 0061731367000. I just said I wanted to inquire about the status of my application.


----------



## slvicky

binu26 said:


> slvicky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz binu!!!
> 
> Can you please tell me what is the number you called?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> I called on 0061731367000. I just said I wanted to inquire about the status of my application.
Click to expand...

Hi mate. I'm planning to call tomorrow morning. Let's see what will happen


----------



## binu26

All the best keep us posted.


----------



## deepgill

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Got invitation for FS 489.
> Civil Engineering Professional
> EoI lodged: 2015.06.13





binu26 said:


> Guys I just got my grant. I called them in the morning and the lady asked if I submitted the requested documents. When I said 10 days back she said she will have a look. Half an hour later received the mail.
> 
> Thank you to all the members in the forum. You guys are better than any agents out there. Wish you all a speedy grant.


Congratulations .. binu and samjhibaschhu


----------



## slvicky

binu26 said:


> All the best keep us posted.


HI binu,

At what time(Ausi tme) did you contact DIBP?

Looking at your timeline, I'm bit worried about my grant now. Lets hope all will be sorted out tomorrow.


----------



## binu26

slvicky said:


> HI binu,
> 
> At what time(Ausi tme) did you contact DIBP?
> 
> Looking at your timeline, I'm bit worried about my grant now. Lets hope all will be sorted out tomorrow.


I called them around 10-10.30. I have called around the same time thrice and they always pick up on 1st ring

Don't worry call them. They weren't even aware I had sent them the documents. When I called them on Friday the guy said he can't confirm the receipt over the phone and I should wait. Really depends on whom you get over the phone some are really helpfull and some don't tell you anything.


----------



## Rani74

Hi Experts,

Do SS candidates for 489 get the invite late compared to FS? I have got exactly 60 points (inclusive of the 10 points for regional sponsor) and have applied for 489 SS and haven't yet got an invite (applied on 6th July 2015), any idea why? Getting worried.

Rani


----------



## slvicky

Rani74 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Do SS candidates for 489 get the invite late compared to FS? I have got exactly 60 points (inclusive of the 10 points for regional sponsor) and have applied for 489 SS and haven't yet got an invite (applied on 6th July 2015), any idea why? Getting worried.
> 
> Rani


It's normally the opposite. 489 FS allocation for each round is very less. So, normally it takes much time. 489 SS depends on the availability for particular occupation for each state. If a particular state has available quota invitation should come very quickly


----------



## Rani74

slvicky said:


> It's normally the opposite. 489 FS allocation for each round is very less. So, normally it takes much time. 489 SS depends on the availability for particular occupation for each state. If a particular state has available quota invitation should come very quickly


Thanks so much! that sounds relieving! 

Rani


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

Rani74 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Do SS candidates for 489 get the invite late compared to FS? I have got exactly 60 points (inclusive of the 10 points for regional sponsor) and have applied for 489 SS and haven't yet got an invite (applied on 6th July 2015), any idea why? Getting worried.
> 
> Rani


Hello Rani,
You dont have to wait for invitation rounds to get SS invitation. Invitation rounds are only FS489 and 189 applicants. For 190 and 489 SS applicants, first you have to apply to the state ( regional areas for 489) and only you will get the invite. It is a continuous process. So, Please dont waste your time just waiting for the invitation if you haven't applied to the regional area.


----------



## Rani74

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello Rani,
> You dont have to wait for invitation rounds to get SS invitation. Invitation rounds are only FS489 and 189 applicants. For 190 and 489 SS applicants, first you have to apply to the state ( regional areas for 489) and only you will get the invite. It is a continuous process. So, Please dont waste your time just waiting for the invitation if you haven't applied to the regional area.


Hey Samjhibaschhu,

Actually I have a Mara agent doing it for me, so I think they must have applied to the regional area. They asked me some 9k INR as the fees for the same.

Rani


----------



## OnlyAustralia

slvicky said:


> HI binu,
> 
> At what time(Ausi tme) did you contact DIBP?
> 
> Looking at your timeline, I'm bit worried about my grant now. Lets hope all will be sorted out tomorrow.


Dear Sir,


Would it took 1.5 years for your EOI invitation?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

binu26 said:


> Guys I just got my grant. I called them in the morning and the lady asked if I submitted the requested documents. When I said 10 days back she said she will have a look. Half an hour later received the mail.
> 
> Thank you to all the members in the forum. You guys are better than any agents out there. Wish you all a speedy grant.



Dear Sir,

Have you got EOI invitation in one day??


----------



## OnlyAustralia

chadss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, I received the VISA GRANT email.
> It was a big relief after a long wait since Oct 2013.
> 
> Thank you very mush for all the members for all the guidance and support given.
> 
> Wish you all very best future.



Dear Sir,

Would it took around one year to get your EOI invitation?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Artisaji said:


> hi Redarmy,
> congrats for your visa grant. wish you all success in Oz. just a small clarification what is your initial date of entry?



Dear Sir,

In which state you applied under 489 (FS) visa as you got your EOI very fast?


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys 
Congrats binu for your grant.
I wanted to ask that have you gone through an agent or you are did on our own basis. Even we are thinking to Call but our agent says don't directly call them cause they will communicate through us(agent). What you guys suggest? Should we call them directly can we?

Thanks


----------



## slvicky

OnlyAustralia said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> Would it took 1.5 years for your EOI invitation?


Yes, I was unfortunately caught up with pro-rata basis invitation right after I submit the EOI. So, had to wait 1.5 yrs. Actually I was given up all hopes after 1 year


----------



## slvicky

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys
> Congrats binu for your grant.
> I wanted to ask that have you gone through an agent or you are did on our own basis. Even we are thinking to Call but our agent says don't directly call them cause they will communicate through us(agent). What you guys suggest? Should we call them directly can we?
> 
> Thanks


Hi kaurcool6,

This is wat exactly my agent told me also. So, I decided to wait another 1-2 weeks without contacting them


----------



## kaurcool6

Yeah but this wait is so frustrating.


----------



## slvicky

kaurcool6 said:


> Yeah but this wait is so frustrating.


Yes, exactly. But we have no other option than wait since other application is handled by agent.

BTW, what is your timeline. Can you share it here?


----------



## kaurcool6

Yeah.....May we all get grant soon.
Thanks


----------



## kaurcool6

I shared it already. If you check the previous posts please. It's there


----------



## slvicky

kaurcool6 said:


> I shared it already. If you check the previous posts please. It's there


OK thanks. It would be ideal, if you put your timeline to your signature


----------



## kaurcool6

Ok I will
Thanks


----------



## deepgill

kaurcool6 said:


> Yeah.....May we all get grant soon.
> Thanks


GOD is loading blessings for you please waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kaurcool6

Hello guys,*
I'm hereby sharing my husbands time line :
Acs +ve skill assement:22.05.2014
Eoi lodged:05.08.2014 (65PTS)
Invited:13.02.2015
Application lodged: 23.03.2015
Co assigned:29.04.2015
Medicals done :05.05.2015
Additional document required by co submitted on:18.05.2015 
Yeah hope for the best
Thanks deepgill


----------



## binu26

Hi, yes actually in a few hours I applied on 9th afternoon and got it 9th night India time.


----------



## binu26

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys
> Congrats binu for your grant.
> I wanted to ask that have you gone through an agent or you are did on our own basis. Even we are thinking to Call but our agent says don't directly call them cause they will communicate through us(agent). What you guys suggest? Should we call them directly can we?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I applied myself. I think that if you go through agent they have to call though not sure.

Although they only ask trn no and few other details so personally I don't think should be a problem if you call.


----------



## kaurcool6

Yeah even I thought so
They enquired anything from you? I'm waiting this week then I will call.


----------



## binu26

kaurcool6 said:


> Hello guys,*
> I'm hereby sharing my husbands time line :
> Acs +ve skill assement:22.05.2014
> Eoi lodged:05.08.2014 (65PTS)
> Invited:13.02.2015
> Application lodged: 23.03.2015
> Co assigned:29.04.2015
> Medicals done :05.05.2015
> Additional document required by co submitted on:18.05.2015
> Yeah hope for the best
> Thanks deepgill


Hey kaurcool

Just saw your signature I think you or your agent should call. It's been long enough. Just enquire about the status. If they only speak to agent they will tell you so. Atleast you will know what's going on.


----------



## binu26

kaurcool6 said:


> Yeah even I thought so
> They enquired anything from you? I'm waiting this week then I will call.


No just asked trn, name and Dob. They also asked if I submitted the documents. I said I did, the lady said she will check now. That's it.


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks 
This Friday we will call if not receive the grant in between but a bit scared and nervous. Our agent is suggesting to communicate through mail only no direct calls.


----------



## slvicky

binu26 said:


> Hey kaurcool
> 
> Just saw your signature I think you or your agent should call. It's been long enough. Just enquire about the status. If they only speak to agent they will tell you so. Atleast you will know what's going on.


Today I contacted my agent. they said it not advice-able to contact DIBP. They said it's not advice-able to push DIBP regarding our visa application. I don't know whether there is any valid point in this.


----------



## binu26

kaurcool6 said:


> Thanks
> This Friday we will call if not receive the grant in between but a bit scared and nervous. Our agent is suggesting to communicate through mail only no direct calls.


The recommended way to contact is email. But if you call its ok esp. Since it's been so long. worst case you will get a co who is not helpful at all. All the best.


----------



## kaurcool6

Even I tried calling them off their working hours and their was a message that please refrain contacting us till 1st of Aug. Don't know what to do


----------



## binu26

slvicky said:


> Today I contacted my agent. they said it not advice-able to contact DIBP. They said it's not advice-able to push DIBP regarding our visa application. I don't know whether there is any valid point in this.


Hey slvicky

You shouldn't call them again and again. But you guys waiting for so long, don't think there is any harm in enquiring. Sometimes your application is decision ready, calling just draws the co attention to it. All the best


----------



## slvicky

kaurcool6 said:


> Even I tried calling them off their working hours and their was a message that please refrain contacting us till 1st of Aug. Don't know what to do


I called around 3.30PM AUS time. Same voice message played at that time also.


----------



## binu26

kaurcool6 said:


> Even I tried calling them off their working hours and their was a message that please refrain contacting us till 1st of Aug. Don't know what to do


That message was there today as well. Wait for it to get over and ring. Besides it's 4th aug


----------



## kaurcool6

Let's hope this week for golden email........


----------



## GJAustralia

Hi everyone, 
I am in need.
The thing is I got my is that is ok and I have to live nearby Canberaa NSW regional area.
But the problem is I don't know anyone in Canberra. My friends are in Sydney.
I am requesting help from you guy if anyone know someone in Canberra who can help me in starting up and allow to live with them.
The help would be very much appreciated. 
Please contact me asap as I am going to book my ticket for Sydney. Your one help can change everything. 
Thank you. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky

binu26 said:


> Hey slvicky
> 
> You shouldn't call them again and again. But you guys waiting for so long, don't think there is any harm in enquiring. Sometimes your application is decision ready, calling just draws the co attention to it. All the best


Ya. my understanding is same. But, thought of giving another 1-2 weeks as advised by my agent. After that I'll definitely contact DIBP


----------



## OnlyAustralia

binu26 said:


> The recommended way to contact is email. But if you call its ok esp. Since it's been so long. worst case you will get a co who is not helpful at all. All the best.


Dear Sir,

Do you know any email address on which I can ask about my queries?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

binu26 said:


> The recommended way to contact is email. But if you call its ok esp. Since it's been so long. worst case you will get a co who is not helpful at all. All the best.


Have you got your EOI in one day under 489 (FS) visa? In addition, were your total points equallent to 65 or more?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

sunilkchopra said:


> HAP is neither given by CO nor by agent. As soon as you lodge the visa you can generate the HAP id and get your medical done on your own or when co says so.Rather you can get your medical done before even lodging the visa as well but it is always recommended to get it done after lodging the visa only



Dear Sir,


You got 7 in each in IELTS, how your EOI points distribution came to be 60?


----------



## thuthime

Hi SL Vicky,

I appreciate your quick and sound responses.

Im applyin 489FS - VIC.

What I want to know is...

Im planing to work in the VIC metropolitan area for all the 4 years granted and then apply for 189 / 190 from there. The fact that im trying to omit is working in regional areas for 2 year to apply 887.

I really dont want to work or live in regional areas.

So can i do that?

Thanks

T


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> Hi SL Vicky,
> 
> I appreciate your quick and sound responses.
> 
> Im applyin 489FS - VIC.
> 
> What I want to know is...
> 
> Im planing to work in the VIC metropolitan area for all the 4 years granted and then apply for 189 / 190 from there. The fact that im trying to omit is working in regional areas for 2 year to apply 887.
> 
> I really dont want to work or live in regional areas.
> 
> So can i do that?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T


Yes, that's what I told earlier. If you're going for 489 FS in Victoria as Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection site defined, you can live and work anywhere in entire victoria state. For 489 FS regional area means entire state for VIC

Please refer *Specified regional areas* under *visa applicants* in Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887)

Please note that regional areas for 489 FS is different from 489 SS


----------



## thuthime

Hi SLVicky,

Im honestly not pushing you to your patience limit. Im still finding it hard to understand as the web site defines two types areas. 1) regional areas 2) designated areas

- 489FS allows you to stay and work in Designated Areas
- 887 Visa type asks you for 2 years in Regional Areas

Here is my simple case : I apply for 489 FS VIC, I stay and work for 4 years in VIC anywhere and can I apply for 887 ?

Forgive my dumbness.

Thank you,
T


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> Hi SLVicky,
> 
> Im honestly not pushing you to your patience limit. Im still finding it hard to understand as the web site defines two types areas. 1) regional areas 2) designated areas
> 
> - 489FS allows you to stay and work in Designated Areas
> - 887 Visa type asks you for 2 years in Regional Areas
> 
> Here is my simple case : I apply for 489 FS VIC, I stay and work for 4 years in VIC anywhere and can I apply for 887 ?
> 
> Forgive my dumbness.
> 
> Thank you,
> T


In 489 FS it mentioned as follows,

*If you were sponsored for this visa by a family member
You must live, study and work in a designated area. If you plan to apply for permanent residence Skilled-Regional visa (subclass 887), you will need to prove that you have spent the specified time in a designated area.

Victoria Entire state

*

Did you go through that link I mentioned(visa 887). It says as follows for 489 FS,

*Designated areas of Australia
You must have lived in one of the following designated areas of Australia for at least two years if you were sponsored by an eligible relative.

Victoria Entire state*

Hope this will help you. Basically it's same in both cases

designated areas


----------



## nap123

I went through recent posts of this thread...looks like only one person got 489 invite in 3rd August round.

Times are hard for 2613 applicants.


----------



## kaurcool6

Yeah.......He also called dibp


----------



## nap123

Who all are waiting for 489 FS invite Please update your info in below sheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mCQpq8_KbGCPYgE7GHgeEkXnDVuWJrErLg2EdtyDdJc/edit?usp=sharing

It would really help all


----------



## slvicky

nap123 said:


> I went through recent posts of this thread...looks like only one person got 489 invite in 3rd August round.
> 
> Times are hard for 2613 applicants.


Hi nap123,

Still pro-rata basis invitation is applying to 2613 applicants. Didn't have time to check the recent invitation round results


----------



## Artisaji

,

In which state you applied under 489 (FS) visa as you got your EOI very fast?[/quote]
I have applied for Darwin (NT) with my parents as sponsorers. I got the eoi invite at a fast space but my visa lodging itself is taking a lot of time. I should have lodged my visa by July end but its getting delayed day by day. Hopefully will be able to lodge visa application by this week.


----------



## Amdad1975

Hi experts,
Can anyone share approximate timeline for receiving the grant letter after lodging 489 SS visa in DIBP.

I have applied for 489 state sponsorship visa at Orana NSW on 19th June 2015.All my docs were uploaded in 20th June 2015. My medical and PCC is done on 4th July 2015 and documents uploaded on 5th july.

Can anyone please share when CO will be assigned. Also after final outcome how much time they will give for entry in Orana. Also is there any link where I can check visa application status online.


----------



## farhanvayani

Hi Anand 

I have applied 489 SS visa on 26th may 2015 and my case officer assigned on 17th July 2015, asked for medical and form 80 to submit which I will do in next week.

One of my friend got same visa last month, said on visa grant letter it says you need to move in 4 weeks where as I heard earlier that immigration gives you 3 months to relocate. Maybe they have changed timeframe this year 

Thanks


----------



## Amdad1975

shameem said:


> Dear Bro,
> I have also grant my VISA for 489,ORANA as electrical engineer.See my timeline please and also please update your timelime.You will find it in the control panel its call signature.
> Hopefully within one month means in august u will got ur CO.Best of luck and keep in touch.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Shameemm,
Thanks for the info. I have applied through an agent so I directly cannot check visa application status. Is there any link from where I can check my application status with TRN number. Would be a great help if you please share.

Thanks


----------



## Amdad1975

farhanvayani said:


> Hi Anand
> 
> I have applied 489 SS visa on 26th may 2015 and my case officer assigned on 17th July 2015, asked for medical and form 80 to submit which I will do in next week.
> 
> One of my friend got same visa last month, said on visa grant letter it says you need to move in 4 weeks where as I heard earlier that immigration gives you 3 months to relocate. Maybe they have changed timeframe this year
> 
> Thanks


I have applied 489 SS visa in Orana on 19th July 2015. Still waiting for the case officer to be assigned. Though have finished the medical and PCC part. Hope you will get grant letter soon.
Need a small infor about your friend which you have mentioned has got the grant letter and have to move within 4 weeks. Has he applied from within Australia or outside. 

Thanks
Amdad


----------



## farhanvayani

Amdad

We both are on shore applicants and applied for Orana region as well 

Thanks 
Farhan


----------



## Pranavjalpa

Dear all
I am in a rare situation I have lodge my application on 17th april 2015. provided all docs including medical by 30th may. But when they called for employer verification my project lead/HR was on leave and I was on client side working . The person who received the call was a newly recruited one & messed up and said I was on leave. 
Due to difference in answer the dept has sent me a mail for justification and "Nature of justice for public intrest" on 15th july seeking my justification. 
I have justified the situation and provided more supporting documents on 27th July

I am worried as I dont know what to expect now? Can any one know what will they do or when will they do enquiry at my office or do physical enquiry ? The most important is will they grant my visa now?


----------



## GJAustralia

Pranavjalpa said:


> Dear all
> I am in a rare situation I have lodge my application on 17th april 2015. provided all docs including medical by 30th may. But when they called for employer verification my project lead/HR was on leave and I was on client side working . The person who received the call was a newly recruited one & messed up and said I was on leave.
> Due to difference in answer the dept has sent me a mail for justification and "Nature of justice for public intrest" on 15th july seeking my justification.
> I have justified the situation and provided more supporting documents on 27th July
> 
> I am worried as I dont know what to expect now? Can any one know what will they do or when will they do enquiry at my office or do physical enquiry ? The most important is will they grant my visa now?


Dude,
This situation is unexpected for them and could lead to unsuccessful verification. 
Now do one thing first thing in the morning call DIBP on 00 61 731367000 around 9.30 Brisbane time with having your visa application receipt containing TRN, Passport, Full name, DOB. Call them and tell them about their mail regarding this issue and make honest statement and try to convinced them, of course with supporting documents.
I hope they will understand the situation but you have to provide the justification document which can prove your case.
Thanks. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky

Pranavjalpa said:


> Dear all
> I am in a rare situation I have lodge my application on 17th april 2015. provided all docs including medical by 30th may. But when they called for employer verification my project lead/HR was on leave and I was on client side working . The person who received the call was a newly recruited one & messed up and said I was on leave.
> Due to difference in answer the dept has sent me a mail for justification and "Nature of justice for public intrest" on 15th july seeking my justification.
> I have justified the situation and provided more supporting documents on 27th July
> 
> I am worried as I dont know what to expect now? Can any one know what will they do or when will they do enquiry at my office or do physical enquiry ? The most important is will they grant my visa now?


Do they verify employer for each and every applicant?


----------



## GJAustralia

slvicky said:


> Do they verify employer for each and every applicant?


Yeah only if they think something unusual

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## binu26

OnlyAustralia said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Do you know any email address on which I can ask about my queries?


Hi 

The email I'd is [email protected].

Only use this I'd if you have been allocated. Or they won't even reply. If you call them immediately after lodging they won't be helpful.

My total points were 65 including 10 for fs. I just got lucky with the early invite usually it takes longer.

Btw. I am a girl


----------



## OnlyAustralia

srik2006 said:


> am also waiting for invite since feb 2014, 60 points, electronics engineer



Would it took 1 year to get EOI?


----------



## slvicky

OnlyAustralia said:


> Would it took 1 year to get EOI?


since you have 65 points and your occupation doesn't fall under pro-rata basis invitations, I don't think you will have to wait that long. But it all depend on the number of EOIs & invitation allocation for each round. Good luck


----------



## sunilkchopra

OnlyAustralia said:


> Would it took 1 year to get EOI?


Mine invite took around 5 months


----------



## nap123

slvicky said:


> since you have 65 points and your occupation doesn't fall under pro-rata basis invitations, I don't think you will have to wait that long. But it all depend on the number of EOIs & invitation allocation for each round. Good luck




Mine falls in Prorata...so I guess I have to wait for a long time....But the question is sooner or later I would get right?


----------



## slvicky

nap123 said:


> Mine falls in Prorata...so I guess I have to wait for a long time....But the question is sooner or later I would get right?


Yes. Since your have 65 points you'll get it for sure


----------



## nap123

slvicky said:


> Hi nap123,
> 
> Still pro-rata basis invitation is applying to 2613 applicants. Didn't have time to check the recent invitation round results


I guess 2613 is still on pro-rata ..thats what the below website says.

SkillSelect

Although it is not updated from a long time . Lets see what happens :juggle:


----------



## nap123

Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.
The table below shows the occupation ceilings for the 2015-2016 programme year for each occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) by four-digit ANZSCO code unit group, and the number of invitations issued for each occupation in the current programme year to date:

Source : skillset website


----------



## slvicky

nap123 said:


> Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
> ICT Business and System Analysts
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Accountants.
> The table below shows the occupation ceilings for the 2015-2016 programme year for each occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) by four-digit ANZSCO code unit group, and the number of invitations issued for each occupation in the current programme year to date:
> 
> Source : skillset website


Yes. In my previous post I mistakenly thought 261313 is network engineer 
That's why I told t isn't in the pro-rata basis. Since 261313 has high demand 489 FS applicants have to be patient


----------



## marlowe022

Hi guys!

I have a question but first, here is my timeline.
IELTS 28.03.15 L-6.5 R-6.5 W-6.5 S-6.0
Skill Assessment: 23.04.15
EOI Lodged: 14.05.15
Subclass Score: 65
489 Invitation: 22.05.15
Application Submitted: 26.06.15
Medical Done: 01.07.15
Visa Lodged: 03.07.15

When should I expect the result based in my timeline? Do I need to call now to verify? please help. Thank you.


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

marlowe022 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have a question but first, here is my timeline.
> IELTS 28.03.15 L-6.5 R-6.5 W-6.5 S-6.0
> Skill Assessment: 23.04.15
> EOI Lodged: 14.05.15
> Subclass Score: 65
> 489 Invitation: 22.05.15
> Application Submitted: 26.06.15
> Medical Done: 01.07.15
> Visa Lodged: 03.07.15
> 
> When should I expect the result based in my timeline? Do I need to call now to verify? please help. Thank you.


Hello,
If it is state sponsor you can expect processing time of 3 months after your visa lodge date, else it will be a bit more for family sponsored. But, this time may be variable depending upon how finely you have submitted your documents.


----------



## Rani74

Hi All,

I have lodged EOI for SA SS for ICT Trainer. How do I know if ICT Trainer 223211 comes under prorata basis or not. Need guidance, please help.

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## Amdad1975

Hi experts,
Can anyone share approximate timeline for receiving the grant letter after lodging 489 SS visa in DIBP.

I have applied for 489 state sponsorship visa at Orana NSW on 19th June 2015.All my docs were uploaded in 20th June 2015. My medical and PCC is done on 4th July 2015 and documents uploaded on 5th july.

Can anyone please share when CO will be assigned. Also after final outcome how much time they will give for entry in Orana. Also is there any link where I can check visa application status online.


----------



## slvicky

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi experts,
> Can anyone share approximate timeline for receiving the grant letter after lodging 489 SS visa in DIBP.
> 
> I have applied for 489 state sponsorship visa at Orana NSW on 19th June 2015.All my docs were uploaded in 20th June 2015. My medical and PCC is done on 4th July 2015 and documents uploaded on 5th july.
> 
> Can anyone please share when CO will be assigned. Also after final outcome how much time they will give for entry in Orana. Also is there any link where I can check visa application status online.


Normally, It'll take around 2-3 months to complete visa grant process. Once visa is lodged, CO will be assigned withing 4-6 weeks. If you uploaded all required documents upfront and those have no issue, then you'll most probably get a direct grant without contacted by CO. Good luck


----------



## slvicky

Here goes another day without visa grant. This really getting frustrating now


----------



## jpadda001

slvicky said:


> Here goes another day without visa grant. This really getting frustrating now


i also replied co on 20 july and still no respond


----------



## slvicky

jpadda001 said:


> i also replied co on 20 july and still no respond


Hi jpadda001,

Did you apply through an agent or a personal application? Did you try to contact DIBP?

Seems like you and I have very similar timeline in terms of visa lodging.


----------



## thuthime

Hi SL Vicky,

Really sorry to see you guys waiting on the grant. I hope you'll get it very very soon.

BTW I have lodged my application , now what?

1) Can I get my certificates translated from any translator
2) Why have you taken time submit medicals after PCC? just wondering?
3) Did you submit a separate PCC for wife?

Thank you,

T


----------



## jpadda001

slvicky said:


> Hi jpadda001,
> 
> Did you apply through an agent or a personal application? Did you try to contact DIBP?
> 
> Seems like you and I have very similar timeline in terms of visa lodging.


i have applied through agent and called DIBP on 6th July then received verification call on 8th then "invitation to comment adverse information received" on 10th july.

replied co on 20 July with 46 supportive documents to prove my case is genuine.

still no respond


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> Hi SL Vicky,
> 
> Really sorry to see you guys waiting on the grant. I hope you'll get it very very soon.
> 
> BTW I have lodged my application , now what?
> 
> 1) Can I get my certificates translated from any translator
> 2) Why have you taken time submit medicals after PCC? just wondering?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> T


Hi thuthime,

1) you have to translate document by sworn translator & certified by a lawyer.

2) My wife was pregnant at the time of visa lodging. So, had to delay medical test of my wife until confinement.


----------



## slvicky

jpadda001 said:


> i have applied through agent and called DIBP on 6th July then received verification call on 8th then "invitation to comment adverse information received" on 10th july.
> 
> replied co on 20 July with 46 supportive documents to prove my case is genuine.
> 
> still no respond


Enough is enough, I decided to contact DIBP Friday morning


----------



## Pranavjalpa

slvicky said:


> Enough is enough, I decided to contact DIBP Friday morning


Why to wait Till friday..? Call tomorrow morning and ask ... you will receive your result till noon..


----------



## Amdad1975

slvicky said:


> Normally, It'll take around 2-3 months to complete visa grant process. Once visa is lodged, CO will be assigned withing 4-6 weeks. If you uploaded all required documents upfront and those have no issue, then you'll most probably get a direct grant without contacted by CO. Good luck



Thank you so much for the info. After lodging visa six weeks have passed but still no feedback. My medical and PCC are also uploaded in 5th July. As I have applied through an agent also couldn't check application status online. Please share if you know any link where I can check my application status via TRN number.

Thanks


----------



## slvicky

Pranavjalpa said:


> Why to wait Till friday..? Call tomorrow morning and ask ... you will receive your result till noon..


My agent to me it isn't advisable to contact DIBP. I don't know the validity of this statement. But, anyway I'm going to contact them know no matter what the outcome is


----------



## Pranavjalpa

slvicky said:


> My agent to me it isn't advisable to contact DIBP. I don't know the validity of this statement. But, anyway I'm going to contact them know no matter what the outcome is


ya agent will always say that. Bt in my case when i called then only they replied although it wasnt a grant. bt till i called them they just kept my file in sequence. So its better to call them. atleast we will get some knowledge abt our application


----------



## slvicky

Pranavjalpa said:


> ya agent will always say that. Bt in my case when i called then only they replied although it wasnt a grant. bt till i called them they just kept my file in sequence. So its better to call them. atleast we will get some knowledge abt our application


What did the reply to you, acknowledgment? They replied means, DIBP communicate directly to you? I my case all communication done via agent.

btw, I already received acknowledgement for initial visa lodging and entry for my new born baby.


----------



## Pranavjalpa

slvicky said:


> What did the reply to you, acknowledgment? They replied means, DIBP communicate directly to you? I my case all communication done via agent.
> 
> btw, I already received acknowledgement for initial visa lodging and entry for my new born baby.


they shoot me the " adverse info received" mail in my case I didnt lodged through agent. So they directly mailed me.


----------



## slvicky

Pranavjalpa said:


> they shoot me the " adverse info received" mail in my case I didnt lodged through agent. So they directly mailed me.


What does that means? Any negative outcome? 

Sorry for asking so many questions.....


----------



## Pranavjalpa

slvicky said:


> What does that means? Any negative outcome?
> 
> Sorry for asking so many questions.....


Not actually negative but they gave one chance to justify my position and i have to clear their doubts about my employment. bt now there r very few hopes left :doh:


----------



## slvicky

Pranavjalpa said:


> Not actually negative but they gave one chance to justify my position and i have to clear their doubts about my employment. bt now there r very few hopes left :doh:


which means there is a possibility that DIBP request additional information directly from us instead contact via agent. 

Don't know what to do know... contact DIBP or not :juggle::juggle:


----------



## GJAustralia

farhanvayani said:


> Hi Anand
> 
> I have applied 489 SS visa on 26th may 2015 and my case officer assigned on 17th July 2015, asked for medical and form 80 to submit which I will do in next week.
> 
> One of my friend got same visa last month, said on visa grant letter it says you need to move in 4 weeks where as I heard earlier that immigration gives you 3 months to relocate. Maybe they have changed timeframe this year
> 
> Thanks


Hi dude, 
I think your application is finalized. 
After sending form 80 within a week or two you'll receive grant. When I have received the same request form 80 I got grant in a week. 
Planning to move in 2nd week is Sept. 
They have given me date like I can move in 6 months. 
I hope this info is useful to you. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky

GJAustralia said:


> Hi dude,
> I think your application is finalized.
> After sending form 80 within a week or two you'll receive grant. When I have received the same request form 80 I got grant in a week.
> Planning to move in 2nd week is Sept.
> They have given me date like I can move in 6 months.
> I hope this info is useful to you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Don't know why they act differently for different applicants. May be because I have added my new born baby as a separate inclusion. Hope they'll finalize it soon


----------



## GJAustralia

slvicky said:


> Don't know why they act differently for different applicants. May be because I have added my new born baby as a separate inclusion. Hope they'll finalize it soon


Dude, 
Don't think like that. 
It's am immigration part where involves everything about the applicant including criminal records. 
Australia is a good country and they don't want any troubles from any candidates that's why they do this kind of complex verification procedures. 
I think it's very normal to stop bad guys from entering and disturbing the peace of country.
It'll be ok dude.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe022

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello,
> If it is state sponsor you can expect processing time of 3 months after your visa lodge date, else it will be a bit more for family sponsored. But, this time may be variable depending upon how finely you have submitted your documents.


Hi samjhibaschhu1,
Thanks for the reply. I'm family sponsored, then it means that it is more than three months then? The visa was lodged July 3, 2015 after the clearance of my medical, but the document was all submitted 26 of June. From which date should I count first? I was on high hopes of having the results in August. Can I call DIBP to verify this matter?


----------



## slvicky

marlowe022 said:


> Hi samjhibaschhu1,
> Thanks for the reply. I'm family sponsored, then it means that it is more than three months then? The visa was lodged July 3, 2015 after the clearance of my medical, but the document was all submitted 26 of June. From which date should I count first? I was on high hopes of having the results in August. Can I call DIBP to verify this matter?


Which means u completed document submit by 3rd July. Seems like we have few 489 FS grants in the queue. Most probably receive the grant in next few days


----------



## Aussiedream2015

Hi All

I have lodged my visa application through an agent. Co was allotted on 21 July and asked for PCC and medical which was completed by 30th July. Is it advisable to call Immigration department directly? My agent is really slow to respond. I don't want to depend on him. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## thuthime

Hi PPl,

I am Applying for 489FS.

Do I have to submit a separate PCC for my wife?

Thank you

Thuthimal A


----------



## slvicky

Aussiedream2015 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have lodged my visa application through an agent. Co was allotted on 21 July and asked for PCC and medical which was completed by 30th July. Is it advisable to call Immigration department directly? My agent is really slow to respond. I don't want to depend on him. Please advise. Thanks


Hi Aussiedream2015,

I'm in the same boat as you. My agent advice me not to contact them directly. I don't know how valid is that. Also, my agent told me to wait for another 2 weeks.

If you feel it time to contact them, go ahead & inquire your visa status as some of the applicants did already. Good luck


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> Hi PPl,
> 
> I am Applying for 489FS.
> 
> Do I have to submit a separate PCC for my wife?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Thuthimal A


Yes, you have to


----------



## marlowe022

slvicky said:


> marlowe022 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi samjhibaschhu1,
> Thanks for the reply. I'm family sponsored, then it means that it is more than three months then? The visa was lodged July 3, 2015 after the clearance of my medical, but the document was all submitted 26 of June. From which date should I count first? I was on high hopes of having the results in August. Can I call DIBP to verify this matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Which means u completed document submit by 3rd July. Seems like we have few 489 FS grants in the queue. Most probably receive the grant in next few days
Click to expand...

Hi Slvicky,
Are you FS as well? well I hope were granted soon enough.. I'am have not yet decided whether to call DIBP or wait for few more weeks. Do I still need to submit Form 80? immi doesnt notify me anything yet as of the the day I submitted my documents. Do I need to follow up on these? I am so confused...


----------



## Aussiedream2015

Thanks for the advise. However would like to know if someone on this forum followed this path. Can seniors pls advise? Need answers from someone who called DIBP directly inspire of applying through an agent.


----------



## Aussiedream2015

Thanks for the reply. Can some seniors on the forum guide me. Someone who applied through an agent and called the DIBP directly on the visa status.


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends. .. I am also waiting for Co. My agent said that I have to wait two weeks more.


----------



## slvicky

marlowe022 said:


> Hi Slvicky,
> Are you FS as well? well I hope were granted soon enough.. I'am have not yet decided whether to call DIBP or wait for few more weeks. Do I still need to submit Form 80? immi doesnt notify me anything yet as of the the day I submitted my documents. Do I need to follow up on these? I am so confused...


Yes. I am

Better you upload all required documents. Then you can expect direct grant if no other issue


----------



## marlowe022

slvicky said:


> Yes. I am
> 
> Better you upload all required documents. Then you can expect direct grant if no other issue


Should I call them? If my visa lodge date would govern, then that means my 3 months waiting starting in July 3, 2015. I think I should wait a little longer since its only been a month.


----------



## slvicky

marlowe022 said:


> Should I call them? If my visa lodge date would govern, then that means my 3 months waiting starting in July 3, 2015. I think I should wait a little longer since its only been a month.


normally what DIBP says is, from the date of visa lodging, it'll take 3 months to grant the visa. I think you upload all the document and wait little bit more


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys 

Wish me luck we are Calling DIBP Today 06.08.2015

Thanks


----------



## slvicky

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wish me luck we are Calling DIBP Today 06.08.2015
> 
> Thanks


Good luck!!!! Please share the status with us


----------



## kaurcool6

Pray for me that they will give visa please......☺


----------



## thuthime

Hi SLVicky,

On the Srilankan PCC application they request below.

*16. Indicate address of the High Commission/Embassy/Consulate to which the certificate should be
addressed to: *

Any specific thing to put there?

Thanks in advance.

T


----------



## andy1985

slvicky said:


> Hi Aussiedream2015,
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. My agent advice me not to contact them directly. I don't know how valid is that. Also, my agent told me to wait for another 2 weeks.
> 
> If you feel it time to contact them, go ahead & inquire your visa status as some of the applicants did already. Good luck


Hi slvicky,

Read my timeline, I was about the same situation as you. I got my visa granted on last week. 

No harm to call them, when you call them, just ask them politely whether have they receive all your submitted documents, anything you can do to follow up in order to expedite the process?

That's what I did previously. 

Hope this could help you.


----------



## nap123

Valuable information for 489 FS visa applicants:

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each monthly invitation round over the 2015-16 programme year. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations:
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers.


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys
We called DIBP this morning and they picked our call 4th attempt. We said if you need anymore assistance in my application and the lady replied if we would have been needed any documents then should have contacted your agent.Then she asked application ID and DOB, NAME but not TRN and said she will look into it. Prying to god tomorrow may b we get a grant cause it's my husbands birthday. May be they will make it more special.

Thanks


----------



## deepgill

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys
> We called DIBP this morning and they picked our call 4th attempt. We said if you need anymore assistance in my application and the lady replied if we would have been needed any documents then should have contacted your agent.Then she asked application ID and DOB, NAME but not TRN and said she will look into it. Prying to god tomorrow may b we get a grant cause it's my husbands birthday. May be they will make it more special.
> 
> Thanks


May GOD grant this wish of your


----------



## Pranavjalpa

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys
> We called DIBP this morning and they picked our call 4th attempt. We said if you need anymore assistance in my application and the lady replied if we would have been needed any documents then should have contacted your agent.Then she asked application ID and DOB, NAME but not TRN and said she will look into it. Prying to god tomorrow may b we get a grant cause it's my husbands birthday. May be they will make it more special.
> 
> Thanks


May god fulfils your wish..Best Luck Keep us updated


----------



## sudeepdai

Heyy guys.

I have asked this question in the other subs as well. Can you please help me with it?

All of you have been eagerly waiting. I hope all things go well on you all's case.

I have a few queries. This is on behalf of my friend who is applied for 489 (family sponsored Perth) and got invitation.

Now, he has claimed 5 points for work experience. However, he hasnt verified it from Engineers Australia. Firstly, I hope it is possible for DBIP to give these points to the candidate. 

My questions:
-Is it possible to claim points for work without having it verified from Engineers Australia, hoping that DBIP would itself check and verify the work experience.
-At what stage does DBIP give these points?
-What documents are needed for this claim?
-Does he have to upload the documents at the visa application stage?
-Does it take a little longer than usual for this kind of case?
-Processing time?

Sorry for asking so many questions at once. If anybody knows the answers, please help.

Thanks guys
Best of luck
Cheers


----------



## kaurcool6

Thank you so much guys
May God full fill your dreams also. God bless us all


----------



## Amdad1975

Hi Expert,
Please respond if anyone lodged 489 SS visa in DIBP after 19th June and got grant letter or have contacted by CO.


----------



## thuthime

Hi SLvicky,

Im on the process of getting the PCC for VIC FS 489.

Could you please confirm, to whome did you address the PCC to?

*16. Indicate address of the High Commission/Embassy/Consulate to which the certificate should be
addressed to: *

Thanks for your help

T


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> hi slvicky,
> 
> im on the process of getting the pcc for vic fs 489.
> 
> Could you please confirm, to whome did you address the pcc to?
> 
> *16. Indicate address of the high commission/embassy/consulate to which the certificate should be
> addressed to: *
> 
> thanks for your help
> 
> t


the visa officer, 
department of immigration and border protection, 
level 4, 
55, currie street, 
adelaide sa 5000


----------



## kaurcool6

Hello people, 
CO requested additional documents from our sponsor. May god give us golden email very soon.


----------



## slvicky

kaurcool6 said:


> Hello people,
> CO requested additional documents from our sponsor. May god give us golden email very soon.


Seems like your application moving forward. Good luck


----------



## kaurcool6

Yeah seems like and hope for the best.

Thanks


----------



## slvicky

kaurcool6 said:


> Yeah seems like and hope for the best.
> 
> Thanks


Hi kaurcool6,

You applied via an agent right? After contacting DIBP, now they directly communicate with you or they still do via agent?


----------



## Aussiedream2015

Hi Slvicky

If the PCC has been scanned and mailed to the agent who has uploaded it also, any idea why the agent would still require the original PCC to be sent by courier to them?


----------



## slvicky

Aussiedream2015 said:


> Hi Slvicky
> 
> If the PCC has been scanned and mailed to the agent who has uploaded it also, any idea why the agent would still require the original PCC to be sent by courier to them?


No idea. I sent only the color scanned copy of PCC not the hard copy. Anyway, agent has to upload the soft copy. So, only that is needed


----------



## Amdad1975

slvicky said:


> Seems like your application moving forward. Good luck


Congrats. Btw when did you apply for the visa


----------



## kaurcool6

slvicky said:


> Hi kaurcool6,
> 
> You applied via an agent right? After contacting DIBP, now they directly communicate with you or they still do via agent?


Hi

Yeah I applied through an agent and they still communicating through an agent only not directly with us.


----------



## kaurcool6

Amdad1975 said:


> Congrats. Btw when did you apply for the visa


Thanks 
We lodged our visa application on 20th March 2015.


----------



## oyoussef

hi dude look at my signature


----------



## oyoussef

nap123 said:


> Hi, when did u apply for EOI for an invite?


hi dude look at my signature


----------



## Amdad1975

oyoussef said:


> hi dude look at my signature


Are you applying through an agent or individually. Do you know any link where i can check visa application status online. As I have applied through an agent cannot check directly


----------



## oyoussef

Amdad1975 said:


> Are you applying through an agent or individually. Do you know any link where i can check visa application status online. As I have applied through an agent cannot check directly


I applied individually so the link where I can check my application status is
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

but your agent have an agent account with username & password so I beleive that you can not check your application status except through the agent.

but I think you can make inquiry about application status if you know some details about your application like
Client Name
Date of Birth
Date of Visa Application
Application ID
Transaction Reference Number 
File Number


----------



## Amdad1975

oyoussef said:


> I applied individually so the link where I can check my application status is
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> but your agent have an agent account with username & password so I beleive that you can not check your application status except through the agent.
> 
> but I think you can make inquiry about application status if you know some details about your application like
> Client Name
> Date of Birth
> Date of Visa Application
> Application ID
> Transaction Reference Number
> File Number


Hi,
Can I check my application status by importing the information through any immi account by TRN number and my passport number. Will it create any problem.
Thanks


----------



## Amdad1975

Hello,
Please share application timeline of 489 SS visa if anybody gets grant letter this month.

Thanks


----------



## rameshkumar

Hi friend i need some hepl , I applied today for 489 visa orana region can any one plz guide me the time duration for this visa.

Total points 65
External ielts
Professional year 
Ielts 6 each


----------



## oyoussef

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi,
> Can I check my application status by importing the information through any immi account by TRN number and my passport number. Will it create any problem.
> Thanks


Unfortunately, the only way to check status online is having an IMMI account , TRN is only available to check your visa status (after grant) or citizenship status if you have applied for.
but try to drop an email to the DIBP to make an inquiry providing the TRN , passport num and the full name , frankly , I don't know what they gonna do for you but just keep trying.
good luck mate , I know your feeling now because I've experienced this feeling before and fed up with waiting


----------



## oyoussef

rameshkumar said:


> Hi friend i need some hepl , I applied today for 489 visa orana region can any one plz guide me the time duration for this visa.
> 
> Total points 65
> External ielts
> Professional year
> Ielts 6 each


hi dude , it will take about 3 months from lodging to grant 
good luck


----------



## Amdad1975

oyoussef said:


> Unfortunately, the only way to check status online is having an IMMI account , TRN is only available to check your visa status (after grant) or citizenship status if you have applied for.
> but try to drop an email to the DIBP to make an inquiry providing the TRN , passport num and the full name , frankly , I don't know what they gonna do for you but just keep trying.
> good luck mate , I know your feeling now because I've experienced this feeling before and fed up with waiting


True. Really fed up with the waiting. Good luck to you. hope you will get the grant letter soon. Please share once you get it.
Thanks


----------



## slvicky

Amdad1975 said:


> True. Really fed up with the waiting. Good luck to you. hope you will get the grant letter soon. Please share once you get it.
> Thanks


Here goes another week with no grant..... DIBP is best when it comes to checking patience of their applicants.


----------



## farhanvayani

Hi ramesh kumar, 

We are in the same boat. I lodged my application on 26th may and got reply on 17th July for medical and other related documents to submit. 

Have your visa officer assigned already?

Thanks 
Farhan


----------



## OnlyAustralia

farhanvayani said:


> Hi ramesh kumar,
> 
> We are in the same boat. I lodged my application on 26th may and got reply on 17th July for medical and other related documents to submit.
> 
> Have your visa officer assigned already?
> 
> Thanks
> Farhan


Have you applied for 489 FS visa?


----------



## Amdad1975

oyoussef said:


> hi dude , it will take about 3 months from lodging to grant
> good luck


Hello,
Did you get the grant letter

Thanks


----------



## oyoussef

Amdad1975 said:


> Hello,
> Did you get the grant letter
> 
> Thanks


unfortunately , I'm still waiting


----------



## slvicky

oyoussef said:


> unfortunately , I'm still waiting


Hope you get the grant soon. me too still waiting for the 3rd week now


----------



## oyoussef

slvicky said:


> Hope you get the grant soon. me too still waiting for the 3rd week now


you know , they wanna increase our pain tolerance or at least they test it


----------



## Amdad1975

oyoussef said:


> you know , they wanna increase our pain tolerance or at least they test it


Eagerly waiting for the golden email.


----------



## deepgill

Amdad1975 said:


> Eagerly waiting for the golden email.


Dude i am also waiting


----------



## slvicky

deepgill said:


> Dude i am also waiting


Seems like lot waiting in the queue


----------



## Amdad1975

deepgill said:


> Dude i am also waiting


Is there any link from where I can check the status. As I have applied through an agent cannot check my application status directly.

Thanks


----------



## rameshkumar

I applied 190 NSW in march on the basis of 60 points but still waiting fir reply i dont know what to do what u guys suggest should i contact DIBP or not?

60 points
External auditor
Ielts 6 each
Professional year


Waiting for reply


----------



## deepgill

Amdad1975 said:


> Is there any link from where I can check the status. As I have applied through an agent cannot check my application status directly.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry Amdad.. Please experts answer this question..


----------



## rameshkumar

No farhan i did not got any email no invitation and no case officer assigned


----------



## deepgill

Amdad1975 said:


> Is there any link from where I can check the status. As I have applied through an agent cannot check my application status directly.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry Amdad i have also applied through an agent. Please experts answer this question. 
Thanks


----------



## thuthime

Hi PPl,

Can you please give a brief idea what kind of document to upload.


Address - Residential, Evidence of 
Birth or Age, Evidence of 
Character, Evidence of 
Health, Evidence of 
Language Ability - English, Evidence of	
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of	
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of	
Relationship - Relative, Evidence of
Skills Assessment, Evidence of
Study, Evidence of 
Travel Document	
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of

Thank you,

T


----------



## rrajai

deepgill said:


> Sorry Amdad i have also applied through an agent. Please experts answer this question.
> Thanks


You can check your application by opening your immigration account.


----------



## marlowe022

Hello,

Just a quick question, How will I know if my CO is assigned? And how many months to wait before it is assign to me? My visa is lodged July 3, 2015.

Many Thanks


----------



## Amdad1975

Hello,
You will get an email after CO will be assigned.


----------



## AliAU

Hi. 

Applied for 489 SS (SA) on the 80 points of higher occupations clause, sales representative medical (225412). We applied with 80 points (verified by an agent) on the 19th of July, still awaiting an invitation! Have heard nothing despite there being a round in August. 

Roughly how long is the wait for an invitation? I thought with 80 points we would be successful already. Losing hope daily. I assume with the invitation rounds once a month it may take longer, will we only know after the invitation rounds?! Or can they allocate at any time?

I wish you all waiting luck! Respect for going through this. I'm battling and we are only at the beginning!! 

Take care!


----------



## slvicky

Anyone got the grant today????


----------



## slvicky

AliAU said:


> Hi.
> 
> Applied for 489 SS (SA) on the 80 points of higher occupations clause, sales representative medical (225412). We applied with 80 points (verified by an agent) on the 19th of July, still awaiting an invitation! Have heard nothing despite there being a round in August.
> 
> Roughly how long is the wait for an invitation? I thought with 80 points we would be successful already. Losing hope daily. I assume with the invitation rounds once a month it may take longer, will we only know after the invitation rounds?! Or can they allocate at any time?
> 
> I wish you all waiting luck! Respect for going through this. I'm battling and we are only at the beginning!!
> 
> Take care!


Hi AliAU,

There is no round based invitations for state sponsorship. If occupation is available for a particular state you'll receive invitation in a short time. In your case it should be within a day. Are you sure you applied for SS & occupation is available in that state?


----------



## AliAU

Hi Hi.

Thanks for the reply. Yes applied on the 19th of July, occupation is on supplementary list of occupations who hi am able to access with a 489 (SS) 80 points (SA). It says Lodged.

Don't 489 visas require an invitation round like a 189 for SS?
I know 190 doesn't but I assumed 489 was different.


----------



## slvicky

AliAU said:


> Hi Hi.
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yes applied on the 19th of July, occupation is on supplementary list of occupations who hi am able to access with a 489 (SS) 80 points (SA). It says Lodged.
> 
> Don't 489 visas require an invitation round like a 189 for SS?
> I know 190 doesn't but I assumed 489 was different.


Yes, you need an invitation to apply for every visa. But, for 190 SS and 489 SS there's no twice a month invitation rounds like in 189 & 489 FS. So, as long as occupation is available in the state occupation list you should get the invitation rather quickly than 489 FS


----------



## AliAU

so the 80 places each month (used to be twice a month/now once a month) at the invitation rounds go to FS? 3 weeks and still no invite for SS. Hopefully will hear soon. 
Thanks again for your knowledge!


----------



## Amdad1975

slvicky said:


> Anyone got the grant today????


Just came to know a person applied 190 (NSW) visa on 25th May got grant today. So guys lets see what happens.


----------



## slvicky

Amdad1975 said:


> Just came to know a person applied 190 (NSW) visa on 25th May got grant today. So guys lets see what happens.


Don't they process applicants who submitted all documents regardless of the visa lodged date? Or they maintain queue based on visa lodged date?


----------



## Artisaji

Another day delayed for lodging the visa application itself. Hopefully will be able to lodge tomorrow. My visa lodging itself is getting delayed a lot dont know what will happen after this. Praying with fingers crossed.


----------



## Ruben88

thuthime said:


> Hi PPl,
> 
> Can you please give a brief idea what kind of document to upload.
> 
> 
> Address - Residential, Evidence of
> -Any bills addressed to your residence
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> -Birth certificate( Translated to English)
> Character, Evidence of
> Police clearance certificate for your last 10 years stay
> 
> Health, Evidence of
> -Health Clerance, you'd need to have the HAP ID to submit through e-medical
> 
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> IELTS /CPE or any English language assessment system approved by DBIP
> 
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> --Any certificate if you have did any course/degree/master
> 
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> Any overseas degree/master/course certificates
> 
> Relationship - Relative, Evidence of
> Relative Birth certificate/Family tree/any other evidence shows the relationship with the sponsor
> 
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> Skill Assessment letter
> 
> Study, Evidence of
> Your higher studies certificates
> 
> Travel Document
> your passport details
> 
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
> Reference letter from Australian employer (if any)
> 
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
> Reference letter from Overseas employer (if any)
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> T


Hi please find the response inline


----------



## thuthime

Thanks Ruben,

Just asking do I have to take approval from a lawyer for the IELTS results sheet?

Thanks 
T


----------



## marlowe022

thuthime said:


> Thanks Ruben,
> 
> Just asking do I have to take approval from a lawyer for the IELTS results sheet?
> 
> Thanks
> T


I don't think that is necessary if the result sheet is the original copy from IELTS itself. Anyway, the IELTS result sheet has a reference number on it so they can check it from there whether your scores are true and correct.


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> Thanks Ruben,
> 
> Just asking do I have to take approval from a lawyer for the IELTS results sheet?
> 
> Thanks
> T


You don't have to certify it. Get a color scanned copy of the original and submit


----------



## thuthime

Hi SlVicky,

Thanks for the reply, So I belive that anything in english doesnt need certification from a lawyer.
Eg : Passport / Degree certificate 

Another thing, Do I have to scann all pages of my passport?

Thank you,
Thuthimal A


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> Hi SlVicky,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, So I belive that anything in english doesnt need certification from a lawyer.
> Eg : Passport / Degree certificate
> 
> Another thing, Do I have to scann all pages of my passport?
> 
> Thank you,
> Thuthimal A


According to their requirement only IELTS & PCC they need the original scanned copy which don't need to certify by a lawyer.All others need to be certified. 

But some of the applicants in this thread uploaded color scanned copy of originals & they accepted. 

What I did was certified all other documents except PCC & IELTS for the safe side.

For passport they need only the bio page. Scan bio page & adjacent page. That's enough


----------



## thuthime

Hi SlVicky,

So you...

1. took photocopies (Black and white)
2. Got them certified
3. Uploaded scanned images of the photo copy

In the same way we did with ACS?

Thank you,
T


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> Hi SlVicky,
> 
> So you...
> 
> 1. took photocopies (Black and white)
> 2. Got them certified
> 3. Uploaded scanned images of the photo copy
> 
> In the same way we did with ACS?
> 
> Thank you,
> T


Yes


----------



## kaurcool6

Seriously guys days are passing and nobody is getting the visa......


----------



## slvicky

kaurcool6 said:


> Seriously guys days are passing and nobody is getting the visa......


and we can do nothing about it... this is gonna kill us


----------



## Pranavjalpa

slvicky said:


> and we can do nothing about it... this is gonna kill us


Have You called DIBP?


----------



## AliAU

Am I too optimistic to think that if we fit the criteria then they will have to say yes? Even if we have to wait.....
What's the longest anyone has ever waited? 22 days feels long enough ensive:


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

slvicky said:


> and we can do nothing about it... this is gonna kill us


Almost 5 months since you applied
Have you called DIBP to enquire about your application status?


----------



## slvicky

Pranavjalpa said:


> Have You called DIBP?


Nope. My agent advice me not to contact them directly & ask me to wait another 2 weeks which will expire on next monday


----------



## slvicky

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Almost 5 months since you applied
> Have you called DIBP to enquire about your application status?


Yes, but I submitted baby's document on 19th July & my agent ask me to wait for 1 month and see. 1 month will be expired on next Monday. Let see....


----------



## slvicky

AliAU said:


> Am I too optimistic to think that if we fit the criteria then they will have to say yes? Even if we have to wait.....
> What's the longest anyone has ever waited? 22 days feels long enough ensive:


Yes.. me too thinking if I done something wrong they would've contacted my agent by now. Seems like some long queue is there


----------



## thuthime

Hi SLVicky,

I am planing to get a lawyer to certify my docs tomorrow. Could you please check and update what has your lawyer / JP has written and are there any other requirements like a seal and the date?

Thanks,
T


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> Hi SLVicky,
> 
> I am planing to get a lawyer to certify my docs tomorrow. Could you please check and update what has your lawyer / JP has written and are there any other requirements like a seal and the date?
> 
> Thanks,
> T


They normally has a seal for "TRUE COPY OF ORIGINAL" and another seal with his/her title and all.. Don't worry they knows wot exactly you need


----------



## Amdad1975

kaurcool6 said:


> Seriously guys days are passing and nobody is getting the visa......


Hey ! When did you apply for the visa


----------



## Amdad1975

slvicky said:


> and we can do nothing about it... this is gonna kill us


I read an article today in immigration web site that 2014-15 quota was filled that's why the delay is occurring,. But in your case its a long wait. Normally it doesn't happen. You better call DIBP or tell your agent to call them.

Thanks


----------



## Amdad1975

Can anyone answer in which criteria basis DIBP is mainlining the queue.


----------



## slvicky

Amdad1975 said:


> I read an article today in immigration web site that 2014-15 quota was filled that's why the delay is occurring,. But in your case its a long wait. Normally it doesn't happen. You better call DIBP or tell your agent to call them.
> 
> Thanks


What is the 2014-15 quota has to do with this after we got invited? If that's the case 2015-16 quota is already begun


----------



## slvicky

Amdad1975 said:


> Can anyone answer in which criteria basis DIBP is mainlining the queue.


You mean the visa grant queue?? Then only god knows


----------



## Amdad1975

slvicky said:


> What is the 2014-15 quota has to do with this after we got invited? If that's the case 2015-16 quota is already begun


Please check 
https://www.acacia-au.com/state-nomination-update-April-2015.php

489 and 190 Places Almost Filled for 2014-15

Places for the subclass Skilled Regional (Provisional) Subclass 489 and Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa categories are almost full for the 2014-15 financial year. As a result, it is likely that only a few visas in these subclasses will be granted until the beginning of the next planning year on 1 July 2015.
Any applications which have already been lodged will continue to be processed - it is likely that grant of these will be delayed until after 1 July 2015.

It is still possible to apply for a 190 or 489 visa, providing you have received a state nomination.


----------



## slvicky

Amdad1975 said:


> Please check
> https://www.acacia-au.com/state-nomination-update-April-2015.php
> 
> 489 and 190 Places Almost Filled for 2014-15
> 
> Places for the subclass Skilled Regional (Provisional) Subclass 489 and Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa categories are almost full for the 2014-15 financial year. As a result, it is likely that only a few visas in these subclasses will be granted until the beginning of the next planning year on 1 July 2015.
> Any applications which have already been lodged will continue to be processed - it is likely that grant of these will be delayed until after 1 July 2015.
> 
> It is still possible to apply for a 190 or 489 visa, providing you have received a state nomination.


You noticed that this is published on 7th April 2015 right???


----------



## Amdad1975

slvicky said:


> You noticed that this is published on 7th April 2015 right???


By Mark Webster 
Tuesday, 07 April 2015


----------



## slvicky

Amdad1975 said:


> By Mark Webster
> Tuesday, 07 April 2015


Yes exactly.. One more thing, this article mainly highlighted on 489 SS & 190 SS not 489 FS and 189.

Oh I jz noticed, you're applied 489 SS. But, As per my understanding quota is already reset with the new financial year and the queue should be minimized after few weeks. Good luck


----------



## kaurcool6

Amdad1975 said:


> Hey ! When did you apply for the visa


I applied on 20th March 2015


----------



## Manan85

kaurcool6 said:


> I applied on 20th March 2015


Hey, You still waiting?? This is a bit strange!!
Why don't you make a call and ask them the status??


----------



## slvicky

Manan85 said:


> Hey, You still waiting?? This is a bit strange!!
> Why don't you make a call and ask them the status??


As you can see few are waiting for a long time now. Seems like they hold the visa grant for those who completed document submission after July 1st & god know why...


----------



## kaurcool6

Manan85 said:


> Hey, You still waiting?? This is a bit strange!!
> Why don't you make a call and ask them the status??


I do called them and they requested additional documents from our sponsor and we submitted on Monday since then we are waiting. Don't know what to do.


----------



## AliAU

Those waiting long...Which state? Or is it various states?


----------



## slvicky

AliAU said:


> Those waiting long...Which state? Or is it various states?


Few of them are 489 Family sponsorship in various states... What about you?


----------



## AliAU

Waiting 24 days, SA (state sponsored)


----------



## slvicky

AliAU said:


> Waiting 24 days, SA (state sponsored)


Seems like people who are waiting is submitted their document in end June or early to mid July... Is DIBP holds the visa process or something for 489 FS & SS???

Do anyone has any idea about the visa grant for 189 & 190???


----------



## OnlyAustralia

ajaymannat said:


> Yaa it will really helpful
> As i am in vetassess stage
> What will be next i am not aware of it
> So hope it will help me too
> 
> ANZSCO:- 312111, architectural draftsperson
> ielts :- overall 6.5
> s:-7 , li :-6.5 , r :-6 , wr:-6
> vetassess docs submitted :- 30-may-2013
> result awaited


Dear Sir,

Had you got visa grant in 6 months?


----------



## rits2015

slvicky said:


> Seems like people who are waiting is submitted their document in end June or early to mid July... Is DIBP holds the visa process or something for 489 FS & SS???
> 
> Do anyone has any idea about the visa grant for 189 & 190???


You are correct. I have lodged visa application under 489 FS (WA) and have submitted the last document asked by CO on 26th June. Since then waiting for visa grant. 
My agent tried to communicate to DIBP as well via email last week but dint get any response yet. 

Don't know what's going on. I'm puzzled !


----------



## Amdad1975

rits2015 said:


> You are correct. I have lodged visa application under 489 FS (WA) and have submitted the last document asked by CO on 26th June. Since then waiting for visa grant.
> My agent tried to communicate to DIBP as well via email last week but dint get any response yet.
> 
> Don't know what's going on. I'm puzzled !



One person who applied for 190 visa in NSW on 25th March 2015 got grant letter two days ago.


----------



## neil_man

*Need Help*

Hi, 

I am seeking guidance for my situation. I have been found eligible and have applied for the 489 Subclass Visa with state Sponsorship for SA region. I am a Quality Assurance Manager by profession and have selected the same skill for migration. I have recently found that there are no jobs in SA region for my skill. However I see many jobs for my skill set in Sydney and Melbourn region. As per the rule, I should not work or live in any other region on the country except SA for 2 years I believe. Is there any other option for me ? Someone please advice..

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## slvicky

rits2015 said:


> You are correct. I have lodged visa application under 489 FS (WA) and have submitted the last document asked by CO on 26th June. Since then waiting for visa grant.
> My agent tried to communicate to DIBP as well via email last week but dint get any response yet.
> 
> Don't know what's going on. I'm puzzled !


Seems like they have backlog up to almost 2 months. Wonder what they are up to


----------



## nap123

Hey Software Engineers & Experts,

Did anyone go through this link SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results

In this link there is a table for the occupations listed in pro-Rata and for software engg , they are saying that after 3rd Aug round the "visa date of effect" is 2nd April for 60 pointers.

1.Through this info-- Are they saying that they have cleared the backlog till 2nd April in the 3rd Aug round????

2.Is visa date of effect is the date of filing EOI? as this page gives info about the invitation round , hence i believe it has nothing to do with any visa processing date (i mean the grant and all)


----------



## slvicky

nap123 said:


> Hey Software Engineers & Experts,
> 
> Did anyone go through this link SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results
> 
> In this link there is a table for the occupations listed in pro-Rata and for software engg , they are saying that after 3rd Aug round the "visa date of effect" is 2nd April for 60 pointers.
> 
> 1.Through this info-- Are they saying that they have cleared the backlog till 2nd April in the 3rd Aug round????
> 
> 2.Is visa date of effect is the date of filing EOI? as this page gives info about the invitation round , hence i believe it has nothing to do with any visa processing date (i mean the grant and all)


1.Through this info-- Are they saying that they have cleared the backlog till 2nd April in the 3rd Aug round???? *Yes for 189, seems like no 489 FS in invited*

2.Is visa date of effect is the date of filing EOI? as this page gives info about the invitation round , hence i believe it has nothing to do with any visa processing date (i mean the grant and all)*This is the EOI submitted date. nothing to with visa lodged date*


----------



## slvicky

I have this feeling that I may have to wait for another long time to get my visa grant...


----------



## Pranavjalpa

slvicky said:


> I have this feeling that I may have to wait for another long time to get my visa grant...


They wont reply unless you call them... You want a result .. Just call them you will get reply in a day or two.


----------



## slvicky

Pranavjalpa said:


> They wont reply unless you call them... You want a result .. Just call them you will get reply in a day or two.


It's strange that, they say don't contact over the phone to check visa status & they won't reply until we call


----------



## Shreyas_K

Got Visa on 07 Aug 2015


----------



## slvicky

Shreyas_K said:


> Got Visa on 07 Aug 2015


Congartz Shreyas_K!!!!

Did you contact DIBP before the visa grant??


----------



## Artisaji

Congrats for ur grant. All the best for the prosperous life in Australia.


----------



## Artisaji

Finally lodged my visa application today. Waiting with fingers crossed. Hope I will be able to get a grant before DIBP closes for Christmas holidays. But a little worried by the waiting list.


----------



## deepgill

Shreyas_K said:


> Got Visa on 07 Aug 2015


Congratulations Shreyas k


----------



## Amdad1975

Shreyas_K said:


> Got Visa on 07 Aug 2015


Congrats dude. How much time did they give you for first entry


----------



## rits2015

Shreyas_K said:


> Got Visa on 07 Aug 2015


Congrats.


----------



## kaurcool6

Hello guys, we got the grant today... thanks to almighty...and thanks to Australia, and thanks to everyone here for all the help and support from this forum....I still can't believe it...it will take sometime to sink in...and I hope and pray for everyone who is waiting for it...


----------



## rits2015

kaurcool6 said:


> Hello guys, we got the grant today... thanks to almighty...and thanks to Australia, and thanks to everyone here for all the help and support from this forum....I still can't believe it...it will take sometime to sink in...and I hope and pray for everyone who is waiting for it...


Great congrats.

I am refreshing my email account every 2 minutes with the same hope !!


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks dear,

God will give your dreams light also. Don't worry you will get also. I know the pain of waiting. I can understand cause we have been through. Gud luck 






UOTE=rits2015;7937697]Great congrats.

I am refreshing my email account every 2 minutes with the same hope !![/QUOTE]


----------



## deepgill

kaurcool6 said:


> Hello guys, we got the grant today... thanks to almighty...and thanks to Australia, and thanks to everyone here for all the help and support from this forum....I still can't believe it...it will take sometime to sink in...and I hope and pray for everyone who is waiting for it...


Wow thats a great news. Congratulations... kaurcool . Now you are free from agony of waiting. Best of luck for your brite future in Australia mite.


----------



## Artisaji

kaurcool6 said:


> Hello guys, we got the grant today... thanks to almighty...and thanks to Australia, and thanks to everyone here for all the help and support from this forum....I still can't believe it...it will take sometime to sink in...and I hope and pray for everyone who is waiting for it...


Congrats for your grant. May all your dreams come true in Australia. Can you please tell the IED for your visa


----------



## slvicky

kaurcool6 said:


> Hello guys, we got the grant today... thanks to almighty...and thanks to Australia, and thanks to everyone here for all the help and support from this forum....I still can't believe it...it will take sometime to sink in...and I hope and pray for everyone who is waiting for it...


Congratz kaurcool6!!!! best of luck


----------



## Shreyas_K

slvicky said:


> Congartz Shreyas_K!!!!
> 
> Did you contact DIBP before the visa grant??


Thanks slvicky 
No bro, I did not contact DIBP. 
After submitting my last pending document i.e. PCC, I got the visa in 15 days.


----------



## Shreyas_K

Artisaji said:


> Congrats for ur grant. All the best for the prosperous life in Australia.


Thanks Artisaji.


----------



## Shreyas_K

deepgill said:


> Congratulations Shreyas k


Thanks Deepgill !!!


----------



## Shreyas_K

Amdad1975 said:


> Congrats dude. How much time did they give you for first entry


Thanks Amdad 
1'st entry date before 27'th Apr 2016.


----------



## Shreyas_K

rits2015 said:


> Congrats.


Thanks rits2015


----------



## Shreyas_K

kaurcool6 said:


> Hello guys, we got the grant today... thanks to almighty...and thanks to Australia, and thanks to everyone here for all the help and support from this forum....I still can't believe it...it will take sometime to sink in...and I hope and pray for everyone who is waiting for it...


Congrats kaurcool6 !!


----------



## kaurcool6

Thank you so much guys for your precious wishes. I don't my IED no. Cause I don't have the email it's with my agent there is some problem he can't send today.He said he will send it Monday. Then I will share.

Thanks


----------



## slvicky

kaurcool6 said:


> Thank you so much guys for your precious wishes. I don't my IED no. Cause I don't have the email it's with my agent there is some problem he can't send today.He said he will send it Monday. Then I will share.
> 
> Thanks


Seems like visa grant is moving forward slowly..... That's sign of relief :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kaurcool6

Yeah I think calling DIBP is really helpful for us. It was 5months in our case actually and it was really frustrating that time. May god bless you guys as well and very soon you guys get their grants as well.


----------



## Amdad1975

kaurcool6 said:


> Hello guys, we got the grant today... thanks to almighty...and thanks to Australia, and thanks to everyone here for all the help and support from this forum....I still can't believe it...it will take sometime to sink in...and I hope and pray for everyone who is waiting for it...


Congrats..


----------



## Anil_saini

Hello

Day before yesterday i got my 489 visa. I am a Mech Eng. and have a 5+ year of experience in production. Kindly suggest me what is a best place for me to start my career in NT. 
As I am a new for this country if there is any suggest for me kindly give.

Regards,
Anil Saini


----------



## Artisaji

Anil_saini said:


> Hello
> 
> Day before yesterday i got my 489 visa. I am a Mech Eng. and have a 5+ year of experience in production. Kindly suggest me what is a best place for me to start my career in NT.
> As I am a new for this country if there is any suggest for me kindly give.
> 
> Regards,
> Anil Saini


Hi Anil Saini
Congrats for your visa grant. 
I think Darwin will be a better place to live in NT (just an opinion).
Please have a search through in the job market sites for your occupation. But till then you get the desired job try doing some part time or full time jobs. This will help to survive the initial days in darwin. I hope there is nothing wrong in doing odd jobs as long as it is legal. Darwin as such offers a lot of part time jobs, this is mainly due to thelack of student population as compared to other big cities in Australia (darwin has only one university). My parents are living in darwin for the past 4yrs and my observations are solely based on my visit to darwin during last year. I may be wrong also so better do your own research before start to plan your trip.
By the way can you please update your signature and also tell us the IED.
All the best for a prosperous life in Australia.


----------



## GJAustralia

kaurcool6 said:


> Hello guys, we got the grant today... thanks to almighty...and thanks to Australia, and thanks to everyone here for all the help and support from this forum....I still can't believe it...it will take sometime to sink in...and I hope and pray for everyone who is waiting for it...


I've told you so before to call DIBP.
It's really worth when you sent all necessary documents and just waiting for hearings. 
Btw it's great news. 
Congrats and have good life ahead.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amdad1975

SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results

Can anyone please suggest about this link


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks 

Yeah truly said. Appreciate your advice. 




GJAustralia said:


> I've told you so before to call DIBP.
> It's really worth when you sent all necessary documents and just waiting for hearings.
> Btw it's great news.
> Congrats and have good life ahead.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky

*Visa Granted*

Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon


----------



## Rani74

slvicky said:


> Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon


So, finally! Congratulations!


----------



## marlowe022

slvicky said:


> Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon


congrats buddy!


----------



## marlowe022

Amdad1975 said:


> Congrats..


Hi Amdad, we have almost the same dates of visa lodge and the same career 233311. Are you going to Melbourne as well?


----------



## Amdad1975

slvicky said:


> Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon


So happy for you. Many many congrats


----------



## Amdad1975

marlowe022 said:


> Hi Amdad, we have almost the same dates of visa lodge and the same career 233311. Are you going to Melbourne as well?


No buddy I have lodged 489 visa and going to Dubbo Orana NSW after visa grant


----------



## Amdad1975

slvicky said:


> Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon


Hi Slvicky, Just want to know what is the last date DIBP gave you for your first entry.


----------



## Amdad1975

kaurcool6 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yeah truly said. Appreciate your advice.


Hi buddy, just wanna know what is your first date of entry


----------



## thuthime

Hi SLvicky,

Congratulations!!! You must be over the moon now  happy for you buddy.

Thank you for all the answers and hope you would still help us out whenver you get chance to check mails.

Bon Voyage brother!

T


----------



## slvicky

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi Slvicky, Just want to know what is the last date DIBP gave you for your first entry.


IED is 11/03/2015


----------



## Amdad1975

slvicky said:


> IED is 11/03/2015


Do you know what is the criteria of IED


----------



## deepgill

slvicky said:


> Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon


Congratulations. . Slvicky. Finally , you got your visa. Dude best of luck for your future .:lalala::lalala:


----------



## slvicky

Amdad1975 said:


> Do you know what is the criteria of IED


Seems like 1 year from visa lodged date


----------



## oyoussef

Dear Slvicky,

Congratulations  , happy for you man.
wish you all the best


----------



## Artisaji

slvicky said:


> Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon


Hi slvicky
Congrats man. U have been of constant support for many in this forum. I'm truly happy for you. All the best for a prosperous future in Australia. Please keep in touch. And tell us about all your experience once you land there.


----------



## virsadih

slvicky said:


> Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon


Congratulation Buddy!!! lane:


----------



## kaurcool6

Congratulations slvicky,

Seems like this week they granted some visa in IT field.Gud luck







slvicky said:


> Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon


----------



## rrajai

Amdad1975 said:


> No buddy I have lodged 489 visa and going to Dubbo Orana NSW after visa grant


Hi amdad1975,
I am also going to move orana. Right now waitting for golden email. Its almost 5months of waitting. Do you have any idea about accommodations available in dubbo? Have you finalized your accommodation?


----------



## Varun1

Hello friends,

Hope you all are doing fine..
I am holding Family sponsored 489 visa. And now I want to apply subsequent entrant 489 for my wife and baby .

Please suggest that what are the current processing times for the subsequent entrant 489 visa ?

And I am outside australia currently.. Is there any requirement that I should be in Australia for applying subsequent entrant 489 visa for my family ?

Seniors please guide ...


----------



## Amdad1975

rrajai said:


> Hi amdad1975,
> I am also going to move orana. Right now waitting for golden email. Its almost 5months of waitting. Do you have any idea about accommodations available in dubbo? Have you finalized your accommodation?


Hi there,
Good to know that we have the same destination. Same here waiting for the grant email. I haven't yet fixed any accommodation in Dubbo. My friend used to live in Duboo. Recently he moved to New Castle. He has some friends over there who will help me to search accommodation and other staffs. After the grant email I will contact with them. If everything turns out good, my initial plan is to move into a service apartment in Dubbo as I will be moving with my wife and two kids, which can be easily booked through agoda or booking.com for 1/2 weeks till we manage to rent a house. You have to have 100 points to rent a house as per Orana's rental policy. Please share once you get the grant letter and your plan to move there.

Thanks 
Amdad


----------



## RavC

Hi guys,

I have a query regarding, how long you think it is going to take to get invitation for 261313 software engineer in 489 FS subclass? I have submitted my EOI on july 2nd 2015 with 65 points. Though, i am trying to get 65 each in PTE test as well. I gave 2 tries but both of the times didn't succeed in speaking section , due to pronunciation and oral fluency.

Any help would be appreciated. I am from melbourne and if anyone knows about any best PTE coaching center or personal coaching center please advice.

Thanks 

Rav


----------



## slvicky

Varun1 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Hope you all are doing fine..
> I am holding Family sponsored 489 visa. And now I want to apply subsequent entrant 489 for my wife and baby .
> 
> Please suggest that what are the current processing times for the subsequent entrant 489 visa ?
> 
> And I am outside australia currently.. Is there any requirement that I should be in Australia for applying subsequent entrant 489 visa for my family ?
> 
> Seniors please guide ...


Hi mate, 
Normal processing time for subsequent entry will be 6 months. 

As I remember there is no such requirement you to be in Australia to apply for subsequent entry. Anyway better you check on www.border.gov.au for more details as I'm not 100% sure. Good luck


----------



## shameem

*rrajai*



rrajai said:


> Hi amdad1975,
> I am also going to move orana. Right now waitting for golden email. Its almost 5months of waitting. Do you have any idea about accommodations available in dubbo? Have you finalized your accommodation?


Hi rrajaji,
I have also got 489 ss from orana and i planning to move dabbo on december.Still i could not find anybody there and worried about the accommodation.However,keep in touch with me and brother amdad.Could you please share* ur* timeline in the signature.May i know that you *r* from which country?
Have a nice day.

*Please don't use text-speak, see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 
kaju/moderator*


----------



## samlk

Congratz


----------



## samlk

slvicky said:


> Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon


Congratz machan lane:


----------



## slvicky

samlk said:


> Congratz machan lane:


Thanks samlk


----------



## Maxpayne2014

*489 visa CO allocation and processing times*

Hi All,

Firstly congratulations to everyone on getting the visa. All the best people!!

I have applied for the 489 FS visa and wanted to know when would be a approximate time frame when a CO be allocated to me and is worth calling up the office of the DIBP before a CO is allocated and is it better to wait for some time ??

Request for some senior/experienced/experts on the subject matter to kindly advise and guide me what needs to be done.
Request for your guidance and advice on the same
______________________________________________________________________

IELTS - 07/02/2015 (L-7.5/ W-6.5/ R-6.5/S-7.0 – Overall – 7.0)
ACS applied – 08/06/2015
ACS Positive – 25/06/2015
EOI (SOL – 263111) – 26/06/2015 –65 points
Invite – 06/07/2015
Visa applied – 06/07/2015
Documents uploaded on – 12/07/2015, 21/07/2015
Medicals done and uploaded on – 15/07/2015
PCC 1 (India) – 12/07/2015
PCC 2 (Oman) – 14/08/2015
CO - ??
Grant - ??
_________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Pranavjalpa

slvicky said:


> Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon


Many congratulations Slvicky.... for the grant


----------



## Shreyas_K

slvicky said:


> Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon


Congrats!!!


----------



## Amdad1975

Hello Everyone,
Does time frame vary to get the grant letter for 190 SS and 489 SS visa.


----------



## Shreyas_K

Hi Guys,

I am planning to move to Melbourne in Jan2016.
Can any body suggest the best timing to start looking for jobs in Melbourne. 

I am S/w developer - Java(Anzsco 261313).
I know chances of getting job for S/w developer are more in Sydney than in Melbourne, but I am restricted to designated area because I hold 489-FS.

Regards,
Shreyas


----------



## slvicky

Shreyas_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to move to Melbourne in Jan2016.
> Can any body suggest the best timing to start looking for jobs in Melbourne.
> 
> I am S/w developer - Java(Anzsco 261313).
> I know chances of getting job for S/w developer are more in Sydney than in Melbourne, but I am restricted to designated area because I hold 489-FS.
> 
> Regards,
> Shreyas


Seems like from November to Until January vacancies are drying up because of the holiday season. But you can settle down & prepare for interviews in the meantime


----------



## shameem

*Amdad1974*



Amdad1975 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Does time frame vary to get the grant letter for 190 SS and 489 SS visa.


Hi Mate,

I think if everything is ok then you will get the VISA in the last week of September.Till then keep patience.489ss VISA time frame is earlier than 190ss.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Maxpayne2014

Hi All,

Firstly congratulations to everyone on getting the visa. All the best people!!

I have applied for the 489 FS visa and wanted to know when would be a approximate time frame when a CO be allocated to me and is worth calling up the office of the DIBP before a CO is allocated and is it better to wait for some time ??

Request for some senior/experienced/experts on the subject matter to kindly advise and guide me what needs to be done.
Request for your guidance and advice on the same
__________________________________________________ ____________________

IELTS - 07/02/2015 (L-7.5/ W-6.5/ R-6.5/S-7.0 – Overall – 7.0)
ACS applied – 08/06/2015
ACS Positive – 25/06/2015
EOI (SOL – 263111) – 26/06/2015 –65 points
Invite – 06/07/2015
Visa applied – 06/07/2015
Documents uploaded on – 12/07/2015, 21/07/2015
Medicals done and uploaded on – 15/07/2015
PCC 1 (India) – 12/07/2015
PCC 2 (Oman) – 14/08/2015
CO - ??
Grant - ??
__________________________________________________ _______________________


----------



## nap123

slvicky said:


> Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon



hey buddy .. congratulations


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I'm newbee for this forum and researching about vis 489 (FS), I have several questions related to my relative.
Do my sister (citizen in AUS) have to pay any thing if she sponsor me ?

Except this form Skilled Regional (class SP) 489 (provisional) visa sponsor declaration (27KB PDF), then my sister have to proof any thing to sponsor me ?

Thank so much for advice.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I'm newbee for this forum and researching about vis 489 (FS), I have several questions related to my relative.
Do my sister (citizen in AUS) have to pay any thing if she sponsor me ?

Except this form Skilled Regional (class SP) 489 (provisional) visa sponsor declaration (27KB PDF), then my sister have to proof any thing to sponsor me ?

Thank so much for advice.


----------



## Artisaji

Hi anh,
No your sister need not pay anything inorder to sponsor you. She just has a fill in the declaration form and submit few docs as proof for her citizenship and your relationship. You can find all the details in DIBP website. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-


----------



## slvicky

Anh Nguyen said:


> I'm newbee for this forum and researching about vis 489 (FS), I have several questions related to my relative.
> Do my sister (citizen in AUS) have to pay any thing if she sponsor me ?
> 
> Except this form Skilled Regional (class SP) 489 (provisional) visa sponsor declaration (27KB PDF), then my sister have to proof any thing to sponsor me ?
> 
> Thank so much for advice.


No, your sister doesn't have to pay anything. She has to provide followings,
- PR or Citizenship information
- Document to prove your relationship (birth certificate) 
- Prove residency (property, lease etc)


----------



## oyoussef

Anh Nguyen said:


> I'm newbee for this forum and researching about vis 489 (FS), I have several questions related to my relative.
> Do my sister (citizen in AUS) have to pay any thing if she sponsor me ?
> 
> Except this form Skilled Regional (class SP) 489 (provisional) visa sponsor declaration (27KB PDF), then my sister have to proof any thing to sponsor me ?
> 
> Thank so much for advice.


no , she just has to sign a 'Statutory Declaration' in the police station in addition to some documents like passport , citizenship certificate , birth Certificate , Rates notice....


----------



## deepgill

Guys how long i have to wait? 8th week is running after visa submission.


----------



## slvicky

deepgill said:


> Guys how long i have to wait? 8th week is running after visa submission.


Normally they say processing time is 3 months from visa lodged date. But if you submit all documents upfront your may get the direct grant before 3 months


----------



## Anh Nguyen

oyoussef said:


> no , she just has to sign a 'Statutory Declaration' in the police station in addition to some documents like passport , citizenship certificate , birth Certificate , Rates notice....


Thanks for your quick answer.

My sister could not proof the rates notice or tax income cause she is studying master now. So it will effect to my visa right ?


----------



## oyoussef

Anh Nguyen said:


> Thanks for your quick answer.
> 
> My sister could not proof the rates notice or tax income cause she is studying master now. So it will effect to my visa right ?


if this will affect your visa grant , sure they will contact you requesting more evidences , so you have to wait till CO contacts you , don't worry


----------



## deepgill

slvicky said:


> Normally they say processing time is 3 months from visa lodged date. But if you submit all documents upfront your may get the direct grant before 3 months


Thanks a lot for quick reply Slvicky. Yes, my agent said that he submitted all documents. Now i am eagerly waiting for result.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

oyoussef said:


> if this will affect your visa grant , sure they will contact you requesting more evidences , so you have to wait till CO contacts you , don't worry


So we have no way but only wait till that moment right? My sister have her own house there (still borrow money from bank) but she does not have official income so I'm afraid.

Thank a lot for your advice


----------



## oyoussef

Anh Nguyen said:


> So we have no way but only wait till that moment right? My sister have her own house there (still borrow money from bank) but she does not have official income so I'm afraid.
> 
> Thank a lot for your advice


the same here , they didn't request any documents to prove her income or even her husband income , so the only thing we can do now is waiting


----------



## slvicky

Anh Nguyen said:


> So we have no way but only wait till that moment right? My sister have her own house there (still borrow money from bank) but she does not have official income so I'm afraid.
> 
> Thank a lot for your advice


For me they didn't request income information. They jz needed proof for residency to confirm the state & region of a particular sponsor


----------



## The_Dark

deepgill said:


> Guys how long i have to wait? 8th week is running after visa submission.


Hi I am planning to apply for Regional SS too as a plan B , incase I will not get an invitation for NSW ss...How much time should I give it to process as my 476 is going to expire on 12 Feb....Thanks Would it be ok to apply Late October ?

EA Electrical Engineer= 15 pts
IELTS 8,8, 7, 8 =10
Age: 27,30pts
Experience : 0 years 11 months

476 expires 12 Feb,,,
waiting for NSW SS since 30 June

Thank you experts in advance.


----------



## sam85

HI All,

I am a holder of 489 Family sponsor visa. I got married after I got visa.Now I want to apply 489 Subsequent entrant visa for my wife . When I fill up the on line application form at one point it ask " 
1, section 11 family sponsor :
"Is the applicant sponsored by an eligible relative?" 

I am not sure how to answer this question. As my brother sponsored me and I already have the 489 visa Should I select NO as answer ? or Yes? If I select yes it ask sponsors details. 

Can any one who applied for this visa help me with this please?


----------



## deepgill

The_Dark said:


> Hi I am planning to apply for Regional SS too as a plan B , incase I will not get an invitation for NSW ss...How much time should I give it to process as my 476 is going to expire on 12 Feb....Thanks Would it be ok to apply Late October ?
> 
> EA Electrical Engineer= 15 pts
> IELTS 8,8, 7, 8 =10
> Age: 27,30pts
> Experience : 0 years 11 months
> 
> 476 expires 12 Feb,,,
> waiting for NSW SS since 30 June
> 
> Thank you experts in advance.


Please experts answer this question because i have no knowledge about this case.
Thanks


----------



## oyoussef

Dear my friends 
I got the golden mail today.
thanks for everyone , I wish you all the best.


----------



## deepgill

oyoussef said:


> Dear my friends
> I got the golden mail today.
> thanks for everyone , I wish you all the best.


Congratulations oyoussef and best of luck for your future


----------



## rameshkumar

How to join axpat forum on whatsapp can any one plz guide me


----------



## Anh Nguyen

oyoussef said:


> Dear my friends
> I got the golden mail today.
> thanks for everyone , I wish you all the best.


Wonderfull, congrats....! ^^


----------



## Amdad1975

oyoussef said:


> Dear my friends
> I got the golden mail today.
> thanks for everyone , I wish you all the best.


Many many congrats. Did you apply through an agent or self.

Thanks


----------



## oyoussef

deepgill said:


> Congratulations oyoussef and best of luck for your future


thank you deepgill , wish you get the grant very soon


----------



## oyoussef

Anh Nguyen said:


> Wonderfull, congrats....! ^^


thank you very much , wish you all the best


----------



## oyoussef

Amdad1975 said:


> Many many congrats. Did you apply through an agent or self.
> 
> Thanks


thanks mate , I applied myself not through an agent


----------



## Artisaji

oyoussef said:


> Dear my friends
> I got the golden mail today.
> thanks for everyone , I wish you all the best.


Congrats for your grant. All the best for your time in Australia.


----------



## oyoussef

Artisaji said:


> Congrats for your grant. All the best for your time in Australia.


thanks dude


----------



## binu26

Hi guys sorry I have been away from the forum due to medical emergencies in family. Congrats to specify n kaurcool and others on their grant. Anyone moving to Melbourne 1st week of October or around that time please pm me.


----------



## Artisaji

oyoussef said:


> thanks dude


Hi
What is your IED


----------



## oyoussef

Artisaji said:


> Hi
> What is your IED


My IED is 04-Aug-2016 which is one year from the date where the medicals were finalized.


----------



## hcelgoog

oyoussef said:


> My IED is 04-Aug-2016 which is one year from the date where the medicals were finalized.


Congratulation man 
Where you are intending to settle in oz?


----------



## oyoussef

hcelgoog said:


> Congratulation man
> Where you are intending to settle in oz?


thanks dear , I'll live in Melbourne/Vic


----------



## rrajai

Aussiedream2015 said:


> Please advise if it creates any problem for the agent if I create an online immigration account and import the application details to check the application status myself. My agent does not respond to my queries on application status.
> Will the agent be able to access and edit files if I import the details?


No there is no problem at all. you and your agent both can get update.
So don't worry open your immi. account


----------



## Kha2000

I intend to lodge an application for the regional state sponsorship (NT) under subclass 489 visa for the profession of Management Accountant. I do not intend to claim points for my work experience because my post qualification experience is just over an year.However, NT state does require that in order to eligible for the NT state sponsorship,one must needs to have a one year post qualification experience.

My question is that what about this one year post qualification experience ? Do I need to get this one year work experience assessment from CPA as well along with my educational assessment ? or I just need educational assessment because i am not claiming any points for work experience ( although NT requires one year minimum post qualification experience). 
I appreciate your answer thank you


----------



## slvicky

oyoussef said:


> Dear my friends
> I got the golden mail today.
> thanks for everyone , I wish you all the best.


Congratz oyoussef!!!!


----------



## slvicky

oyoussef said:


> Dear my friends
> I got the golden mail today.
> thanks for everyone , I wish you all the best.


Hi oyoussef,

When are you planning to move there?


----------



## Kha2000

Hi everyone, 
I appreciate if you please answer my query please.
I will not be claiming any points for my skilled employment.
Is it compulsory to assess your one year post qualification experience from assessing body if state sponsorship requires minimum one year experience for the application to be considered for the nomination ? or In that case i just need positive assessment of my education from my assessing body ?.


thank you


----------



## slvicky

Kha2000 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I appreciate if you please answer my query please.
> I will not be claiming any points for my skilled employment.
> Is it compulsory to assess your one year post qualification experience from assessing body if state sponsorship requires minimum one year experience for the application to be considered for the nomination ? or In that case i just need positive assessment of my education from my assessing body ?.
> 
> 
> thank you


According to my understanding you need to include your working experience when doing assessment if you are claiming points.

But, if state demands one year experience related to the occupation you are applying, state will refer the assessment outcome to confirm the relevant experience is related to the occupation. So better you include that to your assessment


----------



## OnlyAustralia

slvicky said:


> Long wait is over. Visa granted today morning. Thanks a lot guyz for the support. Hope others also will receive the grant very soon


Hey there its nice to see that you got your Golden Mail. Congrats one's again!


----------



## Aussiedream2015

I finally created my immi account and imported my application details. While I was able to see the documents uploaded, I was unable to see any mention of the status of medicals. Can someone advise how I can check that. Also the status mentions processing. What comes next?


----------



## marlowe022

Hello Everybody,

Aug. 21, 2015 I received an information request on the my Immiaccount.

"If you have attached all requested documents through this ImmiAccount, click the 'Request complete' button below to assist the department to identify this application as being ready for assessment."

Can anyone tell me what does this mean?

And now my status change to "assessment in progress", how long will it take for them to make the result?


----------



## oyoussef

slvicky said:


> Congratz oyoussef!!!!


thanks slvicky


----------



## oyoussef

slvicky said:


> Hi oyoussef,
> 
> When are you planning to move there?


I think it will be on the interval from march to june 2016 because I have to finish many things here in Lebanon before I leave.


----------



## deepgill

Hi All.. Today i have created my immiaccount where i saw status is 'received 'on 29th June. When it will be changed what the status will be?
Thanks


----------



## Kha2000

slvicky said:


> According to my understanding you need to include your working experience when doing assessment if you are claiming points.
> 
> But, if state demands one year experience related to the occupation you are applying, state will refer the assessment outcome to confirm the relevant experience is related to the occupation. So better you include that to your assessment



Thank you so much for your response, yes i will not be claiming points from work experience but the question is in my mind that does assessing body will comment on my one and half year experience ? which would suffice the requirement of state ( one year experience) because what is in my mind that assessing body might not give a positive skill employment assessment if experience is less than three years ( outside of Australia). Any thoughts ?


----------



## marlowe022

deepgill said:


> Hi All.. Today i have created my immiaccount where i saw status is 'received 'on 29th June. When it will be changed what the status will be?
> Thanks


mine changed 2 months after my visa lodge date. I think thats their usual process timeframe


----------



## slvicky

Kha2000 said:


> Thank you so much for your response, yes i will not be claiming points from work experience but the question is in my mind that does assessing body will comment on my one and half year experience ? which would suffice the requirement of state ( one year experience) because what is in my mind that assessing body might not give a positive skill employment assessment if experience is less than three years ( outside of Australia). Any thoughts ?


Yes exactly. In my case, even though I have started my work on May 2008, they have deducted 2 years. But in the report they have listed my experience from May 2008 and stated following,

*The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*

So, if state requires the experience after deducted by assessment, I'm afraid you may have a problem. Is there anything specifically mentioned by state requirements?


----------



## Kha2000

slvicky said:


> Yes exactly. In my case, even though I have started my work on May 2008, they have deducted 2 years. But in the report they have listed my experience from May 2008 and stated following,
> 
> *The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*
> 
> So, if state requires the experience after deducted by assessment, I'm afraid you may have a problem. Is there anything specifically mentioned by state requirements?


First of all, thank so much once again for clearing this query up for me. 
Yes, this is what it is mentioned in northern territory website.
"Evidence of recent previous employment in the occupation for which you have provided an assessment (Note: All applicants outside Australia are required to provide verifiable evidence of full time employment in their nominated occupation for no less than 12 months out of the last twenty-four (24) months or alternatively have Australian qualifications)".


----------



## slvicky

Kha2000 said:


> First of all, thank so much once again for clearing this query up for me.
> Yes, this is what it is mentioned in northern territory website.
> "Evidence of recent previous employment in the occupation for which you have provided an assessment (Note: All applicants outside Australia are required to provide verifiable evidence of full time employment in their nominated occupation for no less than 12 months out of the last twenty-four (24) months or alternatively have Australian qualifications)".


I'm afraid you'll have a problem proving your experience


----------



## Amdad1975

Hi there,
Did anyone get grant letter recently who has lodged 489 visa after 15th June 2015. My application status is still showing "Application received". Can anyone share when to expect status change.

Thanks


----------



## tashi2504

Hello i have a quick question.. My CO requested me to submit some additional documents including Police Clearance Certificate.. It is clearly mentioned in it that we need to submit PCC only of the countries where we have resided for more than 12 months.. I am originally from Pakistan and have just been moved to UAE some months back.. I have submitted my PCC for Pakistan but a little apprehensive regarding the UAE thing.. Should i submit it aswell ?


----------



## slvicky

tashi2504 said:


> Hello i have a quick question.. My CO requested me to submit some additional documents including Police Clearance Certificate.. It is clearly mentioned in it that we need to submit PCC only of the countries where we have resided for more than 12 months.. I am originally from Pakistan and have just been moved to UAE some months back.. I have submitted my PCC for Pakistan but a little apprehensive regarding the UAE thing.. Should i submit it aswell ?


Did you stayed UAE for more than 12 months as total (This shouldn't be on one visit.)


----------



## deepgill

Hello guys today my immiaccount has been changed. It shows ...information requested.


----------



## jpadda001

deepgill said:


> Hello guys today my immiaccount has been changed. It shows ...information requested.


hello if you applied through agent then contact your agent. CO probably sent email to your agent asking documents or information they need


----------



## tashi2504

slvicky said:


> Did you stayed UAE for more than 12 months as total (This shouldn't be on one visit.)


No i havent.. i moved here in mid of February... but I am currently living here.. i am just not sure if we are required to get the PCC for the current country of residence irrespective of the term of stay..


----------



## OnlyAustralia

tashi2504 said:


> No i havent.. i moved here in mid of February... but I am currently living here.. i am just not sure if we are required to get the PCC for the current country of residence irrespective of the term of stay..



If possible provide both countries PCC. It will make your file more solid.


----------



## slvicky

tashi2504 said:


> No i havent.. i moved here in mid of February... but I am currently living here.. i am just not sure if we are required to get the PCC for the current country of residence irrespective of the term of stay..


Me also currently in UAE and holding resident visa. I was living here for 6 months when I lodged my visa. But CO didn't request UAE PCC wince it's less than 12 months. Don't know why they request from you


----------



## tashi2504

slvicky said:


> Me also currently in UAE and holding resident visa. I was living here for 6 months when I lodged my visa. But CO didn't request UAE PCC wince it's less than 12 months. Don't know why they request from you


awesome! they didn't! i just wanted to confirm..  i have submitted all my documents and everything on 6th of August and now you know how it is to wait.. i keep checking to be sure that i am not missing anything !


----------



## deepgill

Guys our Co asked for Australian Pcc and form 80. We are currently in India since May 2011. How can i obtain Australian pcc?


----------



## slvicky

tashi2504 said:


> awesome! they didn't! i just wanted to confirm..  i have submitted all my documents and everything on 6th of August and now you know how it is to wait.. i keep checking to be sure that i am not missing anything !


Oh is it. Then don't worry, then won't request UAE PCC. Good luck


----------



## slvicky

deepgill said:


> Guys our Co asked for Australian Pcc and form 80. We are currently in India since May 2011. How can i obtain Australian pcc?


Did you stay more than 12 months in Australia previously. If so, I guess you have to request Australia PCC through Australian embassy in India.


----------



## deepgill

slvicky said:


> Did you stay more than 12 months in Australia previously. If so, I guess you have to request Australia PCC through Australian embassy in India.


Yes, i spent more than two years in Australia .


----------



## smartclick.lalit

deep, please refer to below link for australian pcc:

National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police

Regards
Smartclick



deepgill said:


> Yes, i spent more than two years in Australia .


----------



## deepgill

We have old pcc date april 2011.will it works or we need new one?


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Deep,
PCC is only valid for 1 year from date of issue. You need to get a new one now.

Regards
Smartclick



deepgill said:


> We have old pcc date april 2011.will it works or we need new one?


----------



## deepgill

smartclick.lalit said:


> Deep,
> PCC is only valid for 1 year from date of issue. You need to get a new one now.
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


Thanks very much for your quick reply


----------



## Amdad1975

Hi All,
Can anyone please share how long it may take to get the outcome after job verification.


----------



## oyoussef

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone please share how long it may take to get the outcome after job verification.


do you mean by job verification that the Australian embassy asked for information about your current job from your workplace (HR Department)?
In my case it took about 2 weeks


----------



## OnlyAustralia

oyoussef said:


> do you mean by job verification that the Australian embassy asked for information about your current job from your workplace (HR Department)?
> In my case it took about 2 weeks



Will Australian embassy call previous job to verify or they will only contact to present job?


----------



## Amdad1975

oyoussef said:


> do you mean by job verification that the Australian embassy asked for information about your current job from your workplace (HR Department)?
> In my case it took about 2 weeks


Exactly ..Today my current and previous employers received calls from Australian embassy and they were asking detail about me. So if everything is okay how long it may take to get the outcome.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Amdad1975 said:


> Exactly ..Today my current and previous employers received calls from Australian embassy and they were asking detail about me. So if everything is okay how long it may take to get the outcome.



what they generally ask from employers?


----------



## Amdad1975

OnlyAustralia said:


> what they generally ask from employers?


1. Joining date
2. Whether I am a permanent employee or not
3. Designation and in which department I work
4. Salary
etc


----------



## Amdad1975

OnlyAustralia said:


> Will Australian embassy call previous job to verify or they will only contact to present job?


In my case they called both the employers


----------



## The_Dark

deepgill said:


> Yes, i spent more than two years in Australia .


Can you please just provide a tiny advice here ,

I have the following points and current visa expires on 12 Feb...I am waiting for NSW state sponsorship and also trying to increase my english score for 189...I also want to apply for Murray or any regional NSW incase I do not hear from NSW or being not able to qualify for 189.Can you please tell me how much time before February I should apply for 489 NSW?

My points
Age : 30
English : 10 proficient
Qualification : 15
overall 55+ regional SS = 65
Experience 0 years 11 months 0 points


----------



## oyoussef

OnlyAustralia said:


> Will Australian embassy call previous job to verify or they will only contact to present job?


yes , if available they will call all the employers you have mentioned in your application or (Form 80).


----------



## oyoussef

Amdad1975 said:


> Exactly ..Today my current and previous employers received calls from Australian embassy and they were asking detail about me. So if everything is okay how long it may take to get the outcome.


In my case it took about 2 weeks , I sent email after this period to my CO then I got the grant within 2 minutes , so after you ensure that the embassy has finished investigations either send email to your CO to ensure that he doesn't need any further evidences or calling the DIBP , I think it will help to remind them


----------



## slvicky

oyoussef said:


> yes , if available they will call all the employers you have mentioned in your application or (Form 80).


They do this every aplpicant?? Seems like my employer didn't receive such call 

Anyway, Grant is here. so nothing to worry


----------



## oyoussef

slvicky said:


> They do this every aplpicant?? Seems like my employer didn't receive such call
> 
> Anyway, Grant is here. so nothing to worry


I think they only ask for the employment history for those who are working for a non international companies or if the company is not existed in their database
I'm just guessing


----------



## Amdad1975

oyoussef said:


> I think they only ask for the employment history for those who are working for a non international companies or if the company is not existed in their database
> I'm just guessing


I work in a multinational org and have 14 years of experience. My junior colleague who already got 190 visa in NSW with 6 years experience didn't receive any calls from Australian Embassy, which means they didn't call our employer. So, does it vary with the number of applicants, because he's single whereas we are four family members me, my wife and my two kids.


----------



## Rani74

Hi Experts,

One of the members of this forum (am not mentioning the name as this may be against the forum rule) "how some you guys go for 489,just to get in oz, without knowing the implications is just shocking." But interestingly as people have questioned him further, there hasn't been any reply. But now reading this I have started getting scary, what is it that 489 (apart from the medical benefit) does not include. Any one please list it out, would help many of us.

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## hcelgoog

Amdad1975 said:


> I work in a multinational org and have 14 years of experience. My junior colleague who already got 190 visa in NSW with 6 years experience didn't receive any calls from Australian Embassy, which means they didn't call our employer. So, does it vary with the number of applicants, because he's single whereas we are four family members me, my wife and my two kids.


Dear Amdad
I can suggest the following reasons for such calls;
1- whether the applicant has assessed his work experience at the time of qualification assessment by the suitable authorities. Such as EA.
2- The strength of applicant employment evidences.
3- Howmuch you are lucky.
Do you did a complete assessment for your qualifications + employment?


----------



## Amdad1975

hcelgoog said:


> Dear Amdad
> I can suggest the following reasons for such calls;
> 1- whether the applicant has assessed his work experience at the time of qualification assessment by the suitable authorities. Such as EA.
> 2- The strength of applicant employment evidences.
> 3- Howmuch you are lucky.
> Do you did a complete assessment for your qualifications + employment?


For sure it was completely assessed by EA which came out positive. Even with the queries which Australian embassy did yesterday turned out very well.


----------



## Aussiedream2015

By the grace of God, I finally received the visa grant yesterday morning. Had been anxiously waiting for grant. Finally called 00 61 731 367 000 at 5 in the morning and within an hour received the grant 

I would like to thank everyone on this forum which has been a gold mine of information and was able to address every concern of mine. Thanks all and best of luck to all.

My timelines are:
Visa application: 31/05/15
CO contact: 21/07/15
Medicals:30/07/15
PCC: 5/8/15
Called DIBP: 25/8/15
Grant: 25/8/15


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Congrats Aussiedream, finally your patience piad off.
You shared in your signature that CO contacted you on 21st July, was it just an acknowledgement or been asked for more documents?

Regards
Smartclick




Aussiedream2015 said:


> By the grace of God, I finally received the visa grant yesterday morning. Had been anxiously waiting for grant. Finally called 00 61 731 367 000 at 5 in the morning and within an hour received the grant
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum which has been a gold mine of information and was able to address every concern of mine. Thanks all and best of luck to all.
> 
> My timelines are:
> Visa application: 31/05/15
> CO contact: 21/07/15
> Medicals:30/07/15
> PCC: 5/8/15
> Called DIBP: 25/8/15
> Grant: 25/8/15


----------



## Aussiedream2015

smartclick.lalit said:


> Congrats Aussiedream, finally your patience piad off.
> You shared in your signature that CO contacted you on 21st July, was it just an acknowledgement or been asked for more documents?
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


Thanks Smartclick,

I was contacted by CO requesting Medicals and PCC.


----------



## deepgill

Aussiedream2015 said:


> Thanks Smartclick,
> 
> I was contacted by CO requesting Medicals and PCC.


Congratulations. .. Aussiedream


----------



## Artisaji

Aussiedream2015 said:


> By the grace of God, I finally received the visa grant yesterday morning. Had been anxiously waiting for grant. Finally called 00 61 731 367 000 at 5 in the morning and within an hour received the grant
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum which has been a gold mine of information and was able to address every concern of mine. Thanks all and best of luck to all.
> 
> My timelines are:
> Visa application: 31/05/15
> CO contact: 21/07/15
> Medicals:30/07/15
> PCC: 5/8/15
> Called DIBP: 25/8/15
> Grant: 25/8/15


congrats. your aussie dream has just began. all the best.


----------



## rrajai

Anybody here who have lodge visa application of 489 ss in march and have been waitting till today.


----------



## Rani74

rrajai said:


> Anybody here who have lodge visa application of 489 ss in march and have been waitting till today.


Hey,

Your signature says 223211 as job code (ICT Trainer) and your assessment authority is EA? Because mine too is for the same job code, but got assessed by ACS and have applied for SA! 

Does Orana sponsor for ICT Trainer? Getting curious, please let me know.

Thanks

Rani


----------



## leon16

Hi Experts,
This is my 5th msg.to find out that I have applied for EOI for hairdresser(190 & 489)on the 5th may'15 with 65 & 70 points,bt have not received an invite as yet?would be grateful for your valued response.Thanks..


----------



## oyoussef

Amdad1975 said:


> I work in a multinational org and have 14 years of experience. My junior colleague who already got 190 visa in NSW with 6 years experience didn't receive any calls from Australian Embassy, which means they didn't call our employer. So, does it vary with the number of applicants, because he's single whereas we are four family members me, my wife and my two kids.


Actually , I'm single too , but really I can't figure out what is the rule for that !


----------



## oyoussef

Aussiedream2015 said:


> By the grace of God, I finally received the visa grant yesterday morning. Had been anxiously waiting for grant. Finally called 00 61 731 367 000 at 5 in the morning and within an hour received the grant
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum which has been a gold mine of information and was able to address every concern of mine. Thanks all and best of luck to all.
> 
> My timelines are:
> Visa application: 31/05/15
> CO contact: 21/07/15
> Medicals:30/07/15
> PCC: 5/8/15
> Called DIBP: 25/8/15
> Grant: 25/8/15


Congrats man , wish you all the best in your new life


----------



## MAS343

Hi 
Is this true that for visa 489 you can only live there for 4 years and you won't get citizenship?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

MAS343 said:


> Hi
> Is this true that for visa 489 you can only live there for 4 years and you won't get citizenship?




After fulfilling conditions of 489 visa (staying at regional area for 2 years and 1 year work) you can apply for PR.


----------



## oyoussef

MAS343 said:


> Hi
> Is this true that for visa 489 you can only live there for 4 years and you won't get citizenship?


yes , it is a provisional visa , so you have to stay 2 years at designated area including 1 year of full time work to get the pr then you need to apply for the citizenship


----------



## deepgill

Hi all..
I need your help to fill the form 80. In question no. 37 there is a question. ...Had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government or any public authority in Australia. 
What does the mean of public authority? 
Are the banks and mobile companies considered public authory?
Thanks


----------



## agiri

Hi 
I have applied for 489 family sponsered with 60 points, still waiting for the invite. I heard that its impossible to get the invitation at 60 points ??


----------



## oyoussef

agiri said:


> Hi
> I have applied for 489 family sponsered with 60 points, still waiting for the invite. I heard that its impossible to get the invitation at 60 points ??


who said that ! , there are many people got the invitation having 60 points , don't worry dude you have to wait a bit.


----------



## agiri

oyoussef said:


> who said that ! , there are many people got the invitation having 60 points , don't worry dude you have to wait a bit.



Thanks mate.. But I had filled the eoi in January but till now no sign !! Keeping in mind in between my occupation had reached the ceiling limit. And from 1 July only it again started .


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends. .. when we apply online Australian pcc from India which proofs we need to fulfill the requirements of 100 points and methods of payment ??
Its urgent guys please answer my question .
Thanks


----------



## slvicky

agiri said:


> Hi
> I have applied for 489 family sponsered with 60 points, still waiting for the invite. I heard that its impossible to get the invitation at 60 points ??


That depend on your occupation. If it is under high demand list & have pro rata basis invitation you may have to wait bit longer. Or else you have a good chance of getting it soon.

Look at my signature. I waited almost 2 years for my invitation


----------



## slvicky

Anyone knows what kind of documents required to prove that I stayed some region for 2 years. I'm planning to stay first few months at my cousins home. In that case how could prove that??


----------



## samlk

slvicky said:


> Anyone knows what kind of documents required to prove that I stayed some region for 2 years. I'm planning to stay first few months at my cousins home. In that case how could prove that??


I think mortgage bills and employments reference letters would be sufficient


----------



## manukarthi07

Hi everybody..
I'm Manu and new member to this pool. I used to read all your discussion points and views regularly. Now I have one inquiry that I had applied 489 SS visa on 20.6.15 and CO assigned on 9.8.15 and asked me to provide PCC & Medical details .I had submitted the same on 13.8.15. When can I expect my visa>?It is really tough time wait ...Anybody pls ans to this..


----------



## Amdad1975

manukarthi07 said:


> Hi everybody..
> I'm Manu and new member to this pool. I used to read all your discussion points and views regularly. Now I have one inquiry that I had applied 489 SS visa on 20.6.15 and CO assigned on 9.8.15 and asked me to provide PCC & Medical details .I had submitted the same on 13.8.15. When can I expect my visa>?It is really tough time wait ...Anybody pls ans to this..


Same here. Waiting for the grant letter


----------



## girlaussie

This is the 100 points checklist from AFP website: 

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



deepgill said:


> Hello friends. .. when we apply online Australian pcc from India which proofs we need to fulfill the requirements of 100 points and methods of payment ??
> Its urgent guys please answer my question .
> Thanks


----------



## deepgill

girlaussie said:


> This is the 100 points checklist from AFP website:
> 
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks a lot girl Aussie. I have one more question please which i already post in this thread but still not get any answer. In form 80 .. thre is a last question of question no 37 is ....outstanding debits to public authorities. Now my question is which authorities come under the public authorities? Are the banks medicare electricity ,and mobile companies considered public authorities? Thanks


----------



## girlaussie

Not a problem. 

*Public authority* includes the following:

(a) a public service agency or any other government sector agency within the meaning of the Government Sector Employment Act 2013,

(b) a statutory body representing the Crown,

(c) a person or body in relation to whom or to whose functions an account is kept of administration or working expenses, where the account:

(i) is part of the accounts prepared under the Public Finance and Audit Act 1983,or

(ii) is required by or under any Act to be audited by the Auditor-General, or

(iii) is an account with respect to which the Auditor-General has powers under any law, or

(iv) is an account with respect to which the Auditor-General may exercise powers under a law relating to the audit of accounts if requested to do so by a Minister of the Crown,

(d) a local government authority,

(e) the NSW Police Force,

(f) a body, or the holder of an office, declared by the regulations to be a body or office within this definition

*Public official *means an individual having public official functions or acting in a public official capacity, and includes any of the following:

(a) the Governor (whether or not acting with the advice of the Executive Council),

(b) a person appointed to an office by the Governor,

(c) a Minister of the Crown, a member of the Executive Council or a Parliamentary Secretary,

(d) a member of the Legislative Council or of the Legislative Assembly,

(e) a person employed by the President of the Legislative Council or the Speaker of the Legislative Assembly or both,

(e1) a person employed under the Members of Parliament Staff Act 2013

(f) a judge, a magistrate or the holder of any other judicial office (whether exercising judicial, ministerial or other functions),

(g) a person employed in a public service agency or any other government sector agency within the meaning of the Government Sector Employment Act 2013,

(h) an individual who constitutes or is a member of a public authority,

(i) a person in the service of the Crown or of a public authority,

(j) an individual entitled to be reimbursed expenses, from a fund of which an account mentioned in paragraph (d) of the definition of public authority is kept, of attending meetings or carrying out the business of any body constituted by an Act,

(k) a member of the Police Force,

(k1) an accredited certifier within the meaning of the Environmental Planning and Assessment Act 1979,

(l) the holder of an office declared by the regulations to be an office within this definition,

(m) an employee of or any person otherwise engaged by or acting for or on behalf of, or in the place of, or as deputy or delegate of, a public authority or any person or body described in any of the foregoing paragraphs

Girl Aussie 



deepgill said:


> Thanks a lot girl Aussie. I have one more question please which i already post in this thread but still not get any answer. In form 80 .. thre is a last question of question no 37 is ....outstanding debits to public authorities. Now my question is which authorities come under the public authorities? Are the banks medicare electricity ,and mobile companies considered public authorities? Thanks


----------



## deepgill

girlaussie said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> *Public authority* includes the following:
> 
> (a) a public service agency or any other government sector agency within the meaning of the Government Sector Employment Act 2013,
> 
> (b) a statutory body representing the Crown,
> 
> (c) a person or body in relation to whom or to whose functions an account is kept of administration or working expenses, where the account:
> 
> (i) is part of the accounts prepared under the Public Finance and Audit Act 1983,or
> 
> (ii) is required by or under any Act to be audited by the Auditor-General, or
> 
> (iii) is an account with respect to which the Auditor-General has powers under any law, or
> 
> (iv) is an account with respect to which the Auditor-General may exercise powers under a law relating to the audit of accounts if requested to do so by a Minister of the Crown,
> 
> (d) a local government authority,
> 
> (e) the NSW Police Force,
> 
> (f) a body, or the holder of an office, declared by the regulations to be a body or office within this definition
> 
> *Public official *means an individual having public official functions or acting in a public official capacity, and includes any of the following:
> 
> (a) the Governor (whether or not acting with the advice of the Executive Council),
> 
> (b) a person appointed to an office by the Governor,
> 
> (c) a Minister of the Crown, a member of the Executive Council or a Parliamentary Secretary,
> 
> (d) a member of the Legislative Council or of the Legislative Assembly,
> 
> (e) a person employed by the President of the Legislative Council or the Speaker of the Legislative Assembly or both,
> 
> (e1) a person employed under the Members of Parliament Staff Act 2013
> 
> (f) a judge, a magistrate or the holder of any other judicial office (whether exercising judicial, ministerial or other functions),
> 
> (g) a person employed in a public service agency or any other government sector agency within the meaning of the Government Sector Employment Act 2013,
> 
> (h) an individual who constitutes or is a member of a public authority,
> 
> (i) a person in the service of the Crown or of a public authority,
> 
> (j) an individual entitled to be reimbursed expenses, from a fund of which an account mentioned in paragraph (d) of the definition of public authority is kept, of attending meetings or carrying out the business of any body constituted by an Act,
> 
> (k) a member of the Police Force,
> 
> (k1) an accredited certifier within the meaning of the Environmental Planning and Assessment Act 1979,
> 
> (l) the holder of an office declared by the regulations to be an office within this definition,
> 
> (m) an employee of or any person otherwise engaged by or acting for or on behalf of, or in the place of, or as deputy or delegate of, a public authority or any person or body described in any of the foregoing paragraphs
> 
> Girl Aussie


Once again Girl Aussie thanks a lot


----------



## girlaussie

You very welcome 

Girl Aussie 



deepgill said:


> Once again Girl Aussie thanks a lot


----------



## Ruben88

If we don't get any proper job in our designated state, Shall we appeal to DBIP to allow us to work in different state ? I regret choosing ACT ,as 99% jobs require citizenship


----------



## slvicky

Ruben88 said:


> If we don't get any proper job in our designated state, Shall we appeal to DBIP to allow us to work in different state ? I regret choosing ACT ,as 99% jobs require citizenship


two of my friends one when to ACT and Adelaide did move to Melbourne after DIBP authorized due to job unavailability


----------



## manukarthi07

innipat3 said:


> I am also in same boat, any information about southern Inland,
> 
> Where to stay initially ?


For southern inland which occupation have U applied? Did U get any update on visa??


----------



## Amdad

I have got state sponsorship from Orana NSW and have applied for 489 state sponsorship visa. But is it possible to go to different regional area in different state and not going to Orana.


----------



## manukarthi07

hi amdad,
Case officer has assigned to you? If U updated pcs and medicals before to assigning of case officer I guess U will get direct grant.
By the way for which occupation and which state you are applying?


----------



## manukarthi07

*Need assistance*

Dear mates,
I have only one question, I got CO and asked pcs and medical details.And I have provided the same, now when can get visa? Pls any one give feedback to this is highly appreciated.:confused2:


----------



## manukarthi07

Which occupation?


----------



## Amdad1975

manukarthi07 said:


> hi amdad,
> Case officer has assigned to you? If U updated pcs and medicals before to assigning of case officer I guess U will get direct grant.
> By the way for which occupation and which state you are applying?


Hi,
My employer has received call from Australian High Commission on 25th August 2015. My PCC and meds were done on 4th July 2015. Me along with my family (wife and two kids) have applied for 489 visa in Orana NSW on 19th June 2015 as Electrical Engineer. But do we have to go to Orana first or can go to other regional areas in different state.


----------



## deepgill

Hello experts. . We have applied our Australian pcc on 27th August from India.
1.When i will get this pcc by post on our Indian address?
2. Should we send pcc payment slip to Co until we don't have 
pcc?
Thanks


----------



## manukarthi07

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi,
> My employer has received call from Australian High Commission on 25th August 2015. My PCC and meds were done on 4th July 2015. Me along with my family (wife and two kids) have applied for 489 visa in Orana NSW on 19th June 2015 as Electrical Engineer. But do we have to go to Orana first or can go to other regional areas in different state.



hello,
you have to stay minimum 2 years in orana itself, you can not go to other regions.I hope you will get direct grant within couple of weeks.all d best.


----------



## Gvbgduh

Hello, friends and experts!

I've recently received invitation for a lodging visa application after receiving the sponsorship from the Far South Coast region (NSW) as an aerospace engineer.
Preparing the documents, I got interested in the required area for work and life.

As mentioned above, if I get the sponsorship from the Far South Coast I have to find a job and an accommodation in Far South Coast for life and work for at least two years, moreover, the job position have to be the same as provided in the Skills Assessment.
It seems quite reasonable, but one thing makes me confused: my agent said me that it is OK to live and work in all designated area of Australia, which means it is possible to choose any state or any city related to this restriction. 
So, I am afraid that it could make some trouble for getting 887 visa.

I was wondering if anybody could describe in more details about this question.

Also it is very interesting how to inform DIBP in case of lack employment opportunities or any possible ways related to finding the rare job positions in the certain area.


----------



## slvicky

Gvbgduh said:


> Hello, friends and experts!
> 
> I've recently received invitation for a lodging visa application after receiving the sponsorship from the Far South Coast region (NSW) as an aerospace engineer.
> Preparing the documents, I got interested in the required area for work and life.
> 
> As mentioned above, if I get the sponsorship from the Far South Coast I have to find a job and an accommodation in Far South Coast for life and work for at least two years, moreover, the job position have to be the same as provided in the Skills Assessment.
> It seems quite reasonable, but one thing makes me confused: my agent said me that it is OK to live and work in all designated area of Australia, which means it is possible to choose any state or any city related to this restriction.
> So, I am afraid that it could make some trouble for getting 887 visa.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody could describe in more details about this question.
> 
> Also it is very interesting how to inform DIBP in case of lack employment opportunities or any possible ways related to finding the rare job positions in the certain area.


As I know when you are invited by a particular state should live for 2 years and in that period do a full time job (need not be the same occupation you got invited) for at least 1 year in a designated area of that particular state. That's what DIBP mentioned in their site


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Hi deep,
It will be dispatched to your indian address or any other address (whatever you marked as communication address). Once pcc is processed you will recieve an email similar to one you recieved when you submitted your request online. It usually take 2 weeks to recieve pcc as its sent by ordinary post.
U need to wait until then, uploading receipt will not help as per my understanding.

Regards
Smartclick



deepgill said:


> Hello experts. . We have applied our Australian pcc on 27th August from India.
> 1.When i will get this pcc by post on our Indian address?
> 2. Should we send pcc payment slip to Co until we don't have
> pcc?
> Thanks


----------



## girlaussie

It should not take more than 2 week but as it's an overseas letter so may take 3-4 weeks.

The department has requested for the Original PCC, you can inform your CO about the progress of Australian PCC if you don't get it within the requested time frame.

Girl Aussie



deepgill said:


> Hello experts. . We have applied our Australian pcc on 27th August from India.
> 1.When i will get this pcc by post on our Indian address?
> 2. Should we send pcc payment slip to Co until we don't have
> pcc?
> Thanks


----------



## deepgill

girlaussie said:


> It should not take more than 2 week but as it's an overseas letter so may take 3-4 weeks.
> 
> The department has requested for the Original PCC, you can inform your CO about the progress of Australian PCC if you don't get it within the requested time frame.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

manukarthi07 said:


> Dear mates,
> I have only one question, I got CO and asked pcs and medical details.And I have provided the same, now when can get visa? Pls any one give feedback to this is highly appreciated.:confused2:



Dear Sir,


Can you tell me how CO contacted you (like you get a mail or what?) and how you provided your documents (scan/ Hard copy)?


----------



## RD_Sinister

*489 family sponsored*

hi all, 

i have applied for 489 family sponsored under auditor with 65 points.
i am trying to get 8 each in PTE but i scored L90 R75 S90 W76.
should i try pte again for just apply for 489 if i get invite in september round

Please advise.

Kind regards,
RD_sinister


----------



## OnlyAustralia

RD_Sinister said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have applied for 489 family sponsored under auditor with 65 points.
> i am trying to get 8 each in PTE but i scored L90 R75 S90 W76.
> should i try pte again for just apply for 489 if i get invite in september round
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Kind regards,
> RD_sinister


Dear Sir,

If you able to get 8 in each it is very good for you but if you manage this much bands then why you are going for 489 (FS) visa go for 189 or 190 visa and even now your PTE result is equivalent to 7 in each and I am not able to understand why you adopted 489 (FS)?


----------



## RD_Sinister

thanks for the reply

My age is 22. So with 7 bands i have 55 points.
With family sponsor i get 65 points.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

RD_Sinister said:


> thanks for the reply
> 
> My age is 22. So with 7 bands i have 55 points.
> With family sponsor i get 65 points.


Ok, you can try for PTE again. It will give you sharp edge but will not give you surety that you will get an EOI early because "SkillSelect" will give more priority to 189 visa and than to 489 (FS).


----------



## Amdad1975

One more day passed without any grant.


----------



## Ruben88

slvicky said:


> two of my friends one when to ACT and Adelaide did move to Melbourne after DIBP authorized due to job unavailability


Thanks Slviky. It is relief a news indeed .


----------



## thuthime

Hi Guys,

I have a bit of na issue.

When submitting the translated documents. I have uploaded the translated copy signed by a lawyer.

The question is. when uploading the original, do i have to get it signed by a lawyer as well?

Thank you,

T


----------



## jpadda001

I have called DIBP last Thursday On the phone lady told me that she will look on my case today and send mail but no mail until now. Today again i called in morning and they again told me that they will look on my case today. but i have seen lot of people getting their grants right after calling DIBP. don't know whats wrong in my case


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a bit of na issue.
> 
> When submitting the translated documents. I have uploaded the translated copy signed by a lawyer.
> 
> The question is. when uploading the original, do i have to get it signed by a lawyer as well?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> T


If you're uploading color scanned copy of the original document, it''s not mandatory to signed by a lawyer. But id you're uploading photocopy of the original document, then you should sign it by a lawyer


----------



## hcelgoog

Ruben88 said:


> If we don't get any proper job in our designated state, Shall we appeal to DBIP to allow us to work in different state ? I regret choosing ACT ,as 99% jobs require citizenship


Dear Ruben88 
As far as I know, FS allows you to work and live any where in Australia except 4 cities which are, Sydney, Brisbane, Newcastle and Wollongong (Designated Area). So far from these areas you do not need permission from DIBP to relocate.


----------



## freakyfenris

my timeline for 489FS
EOI - 24 may
invitation: 4 june
visa lodged: 10 jun
CO allocation: 7th aug and req form 80
submitted form 80 - 13 aug
visa grant : 2 sep


----------



## deepgill

freakyfenris said:


> my timeline for 489FS
> EOI - 24 may
> invitation: 4 june
> visa lodged: 10 jun
> CO allocation: 7th aug and req form 80
> submitted form 80 - 13 aug
> visa grant : 2 sep


Congratulations..... freakfenris


----------



## Artisaji

Hi guys
I have completed uploaded form 80, pcc, medicals. Don't know what to do except wait till grant comes. Also gave resignation letter at the office (as my company has a 3 months notice period). Should I be doing any ground work now.


----------



## oyoussef

freakyfenris said:


> my timeline for 489FS
> EOI - 24 may
> invitation: 4 june
> visa lodged: 10 jun
> CO allocation: 7th aug and req form 80
> submitted form 80 - 13 aug
> visa grant : 2 sep


congrats dude , Your first post with a grant


----------



## rrajai

jpadda001 said:


> I have called DIBP last Thursday On the phone lady told me that she will look on my case today and send mail but no mail until now. Today again i called in morning and they again told me that they will look on my case today. but i have seen lot of people getting their grants right after calling DIBP. don't know whats wrong in my case


On which number you have called. Because today I have called on +61 7 3136 7000 this no. and answering machine said don't contact to department for next 4weeks. Did you tried another no?


----------



## jpadda001

rrajai said:


> On which number you have called. Because today I have called on +61 7 3136 7000 this no. and answering machine said don't contact to department for next 4weeks. Did you tried another no?


i have called same no. The message you heard was default recording. just wait for the message to end then the bell will ring. try call early morning.


----------



## thuthime

Hi Guys,

When submitting the Form 80.

1) Can I upload the digitally filled PDF
2) Do I have to print it and fill it with a Pen Pen and upload the scanned copies?

Thank you,

TA


----------



## Amdad1975

Hi experts, 
Can anyone please answer in which stage job verification is done. Because as per my agent it can take 2 weeks to 2 months, even a year.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi experts, Can anyone please answer in which stage job verification is done. Because as per my agent it can take 2 weeks to 2 months, even a year.


 no way a year

Few weeks

After visa application

Not everyone is verified


----------



## manukarthi07

:flypigear Friends,

I got visa.. Thank u one and all.. All the best for ur future...lane:


----------



## manukarthi07

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi experts,
> Can anyone please answer in which stage job verification is done. Because as per my agent it can take 2 weeks to 2 months, even a year.


Hi..
For every one it will not happen, if they find any unusual things then only they will do verification..Otherwise not needed if *ur* documents were genuine.In my my case verification not happened so dont worry have patience..*al* *d* best.

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## manukarthi07

manukarthi07 said:


> Hi..
> For every one it will not happen, if they find any unusual things then only they will do verification..Otherwise not needed if *ur* documents were genuine.In my my case verification not happened so dont worry have patience..*al* *d* best.
> 
> *Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*



Sorry..I'm not aware of it.. In next posts I will take care of it and thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Amdad1975

manukarthi07 said:


> :flypigear Friends,
> 
> I got visa.. Thank u one and all.. All the best for ur future...lane:


Can you please share your timelines.


----------



## Amdad1975

manukarthi07 said:


> Hi..
> For every one it will not happen, if they find any unusual things then only they will do verification..Otherwise not needed if *ur* documents were genuine.In my my case verification not happened so dont worry have patience..*al* *d* best.
> 
> In my case I have provided all necessary documents. CO didn't want any additional documents.Now he is checking the file as per my agent. From Australian embassy my employers also received calls for job verification on 25th August 2015. But still didn't receive any email.
> So want to know in which stage job verification is done and how much time have to wait for the grant email.


----------



## Amdad1975

TheExpatriate said:


> no way a year
> 
> Few weeks
> 
> After visa application
> 
> Not everyone is verified


In my case I have provided all necessary documents. CO didn't want any additional documents.Now he is checking the file as per my agent. From Australian embassy my employers also received calls for job verification on 25th August 2015. But still didn't receive any email. 
So want to know in which stage job verification is done and how much time have to wait for the grant email.


----------



## Soniass

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi Expert,
> Please respond if anyone lodged 489 SS visa in DIBP after 19th June and got grant letter or have contacted by CO.



Hi Amdad, 

Hope *u* *r* doing good!

I wish you will et *ur* visa grant soon..

I have submitted EOI on 26th Aug 2015 and today after registering myself in rda oran a website i have uploaded all the docs and paid fees as well. But when i have seen *ur* signatures i got confused about the process of applying for SS. You mention there that first you submitted SS Application then u lodge EOI and on same day you got invitation. Can you please put some light on it to clear my confusion. 

Please guide me for further steps.

Thanks




PTE A : 18th Mar 2015 , L 66, R 75, S 81, W 71
CPA skill Assessment : 12th May 2015
EOI submitted: 26th Aug 2015
Docs uploaded : 4th Sep 2015
Fees Submitted : 4th Sep 2015
SS Invitation : 
PCC Australia :
PCC India :
Medical:
CO assigned:
Visa Grant

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 4 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. *
*kaju/moderator*


----------



## teeshag

rrajai said:


> On which number you have called. Because today I have called on +61 7 3136 7000 this no. and answering machine said don't contact to department for next 4weeks. Did you tried another no?


Hi,

Whose number is this DIBP's? of IMMI Aus?


----------



## teeshag

thuthime said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When submitting the Form 80.
> 
> 1) Can I upload the digitally filled PDF
> 2) Do I have to print it and fill it with a Pen Pen and upload the scanned copies?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> TA


I submitted soft copy / digitally filled Form 80.


----------



## rrajai

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi experts,
> Can anyone please answer in which stage job verification is done. Because as per my agent it can take 2 weeks to 2 months, even a year.


My agent has also said the same thing. It would take one year in some case. In my case it is taking more than three month. WAITING WAITING....AND WAITING


----------



## Soniass

I apologise, i will keep it my mind.

Thanks


----------



## Amdad1975

rrajai said:


> My agent has also said the same thing. It would take one year in some case. In my case it is taking more than three month. WAITING WAITING....AND WAITING[/QUO
> 
> I have created an immi account and have started checking status from there. The only thing it shows that its processing. Do you have any idea what will be the status after the outcome.
> Another thing did you apply alone or with family. One of my junior mate got grant email on 16th August whereas we lodged visa at the same date.
> The difference is only that we are four (Me, my wife and my two kids) in numbers and he applied alone.
> We have applied with the same points and in the same region Orana NSW. So really unable to understand why its taking so long..


----------



## Aussiedream2015

Hi All, 
Has any member or senior anyone got a 489 for Northern Territory? Would like to get some advise


----------



## tankit

hello friends 
in my case my employer got verification call on 14 - Aug 2015.. Till the time I am waiting for grant.. Yesterday my agent call me n told me that your physical verification will happen.. 
my question is that how agent know that physical verification will happen.
I ask the agent how you know that physical verification will happen.... He said after telephonic verification if result does not come in 15 days then there are chances of physical verification. 

Is there is any guy in this group who got grant after 15 days or 1 month after employment verification.


----------



## deepgill

tankit said:


> hello friends
> in my case my employer got verification call on 14 - Aug 2015.. Till the time I am waiting for grant.. Yesterday my agent call me n told me that your physical verification will happen..
> my question is that how agent know that physical verification will happen.
> I ask the agent how you know that physical verification will happen.... He said after telephonic verification if result does not come in 15 days then there are chances of physical verification.
> 
> Is there is any guy in this group who got grant after 15 days or 1 month after employment verification.


Hello tankit.. Did they talk to you at your workplace or just with your employer? I also got call on 2nd September and they talked with me,manager and also with my employer in hindi language. It is really very hard time.Best of luck and have faith in GOD..


----------



## tankit

deepgill said:


> Hello tankit.. Did they talk to you at your workplace or just with your employer? I also got call on 2nd September and they talked with me,manager and also with my employer in hindi language. It is really very hard time.Best of luck and have faith in GOD..


hi they talk with my employer.. First they call at my company director mobile number.. Then they talk at company landline.. They talk with my company owner. I was not in office at that time when they call.. But after talking with my employer they call me ask all details. 

My question is that after verifying on telephone will they do physical verification.


----------



## deepgill

tankit said:


> hi they talk with my employer.. First they call at my company director mobile number.. Then they talk at company landline.. They talk with my company owner. I was not in office at that time when they call.. But after talking with my employer they call me ask all details.
> 
> My question is that after verifying on telephone will they do physical verification.[/
> Thanks for your reply .
> Please experts clear this question


----------



## Amdad1975

Really confused why its taking so long after job verification whereas some people are getting grant emails so quickly.
Desperately waiting for the grant. May ALMIGHTY bless us all.


----------



## virsadih

deepgill, Amdad1975, tankit, would you please share what kind of questions/information they asked you and your employer during verification?


----------



## deepgill

Please read today's post on 190 visa june 2015


----------



## virsadih

Thank you!
Seems like they ask many questions!


----------



## tankit

virsadih said:


> deepgill, Amdad1975, tankit, would you please share what kind of questions/information they asked you and your employer during verification?


They ask so many questions... First they call at my manager cell.. Than they call at office landline n talk with my manager.. Ask about company... Salary... date of joining.. Number of employees... Than ask about me.. Manager said he is at client support.. They ask the name of client.. Then immediately they call me.. They ask me the same questions.. Job duties etc etc.. Then they ask where are u right nw.. I told m at client support.. They ask the name of client.. I told the different client name.. My manager told some other client name.. m worried I think this will create prob...


----------



## virsadih

Thanks for your reply tankit. About your worry I guess that shouldn't create a problem.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Anyone with 489 (FS) visa got EOI in September round?


----------



## Pranavjalpa

tankit said:


> They ask so many questions... First they call at my manager cell.. Than they call at office landline n talk with my manager.. Ask about company... Salary... date of joining.. Number of employees... Than ask about me.. Manager said he is at client support.. They ask the name of client.. Then immediately they call me.. They ask me the same questions.. Job duties etc etc.. Then they ask where are u right nw.. I told m at client support.. They ask the name of client.. I told the different client name.. My manager told some other client name.. m worried I think this will create prob...[/QUO
> TE]
> 
> It may cause some problem.... But i hope u get your grant instead....


----------



## rrajai

I don't think it affects the processing time because I have apllied as a single since 18 march but still waiting.


----------



## Amdad1975

rrajai said:


> I don't think it affects the processing time because I have apllied as a single since 18 march but still waiting.


What do your agent say about it. Because this delay is not normal.


----------



## rrajai

Amdad1975 said:


> What do your agent say about it. Because this delay is not normal.


My agent said, "in some cases it would take a year". I can't understand what to do. Is there anybody whose case is similar to me?


----------



## rrajai

Today I got this reply from the CO.

"The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.

We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.

You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required."


----------



## Rani74

Hi Experts,

I got an invite for SA 489 SS on 18th of August, but as I need my husband's passport (secondary applicant) and further on that will need to get my PCC and Medicals, it may take some time, hopefully at least 10th of October. Is it ok to wait till that long, or should I go ahead lodging my application. Please suggest, am very worried.

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## teeshag

Rani74 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got an invite for SA 489 SS on 18th of August, but as I need my husband's passport (secondary applicant) and further on that will need to get my PCC and Medicals, it may take some time, hopefully at least 10th of October. Is it ok to wait till that long, or should I go ahead lodging my application. Please suggest, am very worried.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rani


Hi Rani,

Once you get an invite, you will get a definite time to apply for your visa, i guess it is for 60 days from the date of invite. But once you apply and pay for your Visa, you have only get 28 days to upload all documents. 

So its better u get passport work done first and then apply for Visa.


----------



## hcelgoog

rrajai said:


> Today I got this reply from the CO.
> 
> "The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required."


Hi
Is that means your case will go thru further checks ?


----------



## teeshag

hcelgoog said:


> Hi
> Is that means your case will go thru further checks ?


There are two/ three Co will look in to application, One CO is dedicated for Medicals, One for documents and last one will clear backlog (Co requested any documents or NOT Direct grant category)

Normally 60 days +


----------



## auziexpat

dear friends, I need your help
I have a problem uploading relative documents. What can be uploaded as "evidence of residential address".


----------



## kunal_m

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Got invitation for FS 489.
> Civil Engineering Professional
> EoI lodged: 2015.06.13


Congratulations for the invite. i am also a civil engineer and i have just started my PR process for australia, can you please help me in preparing the CDR? i basically want samples for making CDR.
P.S i googled it but doesn't find anything useful. please help


----------



## red_man

Hello everyone,

Any1 got invited recently from Orana?..
just wondering how long does it take? Submitted my EOI on 10th August with 70 points and lodged my application to Orana same day.
Haven't got the confirmation yet. I have heard it usually takes 6 weeks..is it true?..
Thanks in advance.
Cheers


----------



## tt2

Red man ours took a month and a week to get the invitation from Orana


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

kunal_m said:


> Congratulations for the invite. i am also a civil engineer and i have just started my PR process for australia, can you please help me in preparing the CDR? i basically want samples for making CDR.
> P.S i googled it but doesn't find anything useful. please help


Thank you but I am actually applying for 189 now so waiting the invitation. I can help you with the CDR if you message me your email. Mine is [email protected]


----------



## red_man

Thanks TT.

Just wondering if.you would be able to share your signature?..did you get.invited before.or after 1st.July?..
They have clearly mentioned on their website not to ring them..that's why relying of people's opinions/comments.
Thanks in advance.
Cheers


----------



## Sim12

Hello friends 
I have applied for 489 fs nd co requested me CV and indian pcc can anybody pls help me is there any particular format to make CV for them as i am not claiming points for experience do i neec to write about my work or only study

Awaiting ur reply friend thanks


----------



## purple5

tankit said:


> hi they talk with my employer.. First they call at my company director mobile number.. Then they talk at company landline.. They talk with my company owner. I was not in office at that time when they call.. But after talking with my employer they call me ask all details.
> 
> My question is that after verifying on telephone will they do physical verification.



Hi Tankit.

May i know Do you claim points for work experiences?

Thanks


----------



## purple5

oyoussef said:


> congrats dude , Your first post with a grant



Hi Hi oyoussef,

May i know to which state were u applied the FS 489 visa?
Thanks


----------



## purple5

freakyfenris said:


> my timeline for 489FS
> EOI - 24 may
> invitation: 4 june
> visa lodged: 10 jun
> CO allocation: 7th aug and req form 80
> submitted form 80 - 13 aug
> visa grant : 2 sep



Hi freakyfenris,
may know to which state were u applied?

thanks


----------



## tankit

purple5 said:


> Hi Tankit.
> 
> May i know Do you claim points for work experiences?
> 
> Thanks


I claimed 5 points for work expereince


----------



## slvicky

Hi Guyz,

Anyone knows for 489 visa holders (state or family sponsor) have to pay additional taxes in additional normal taxes? Various people saying various things regarding cons of 489 visas which I couldn't find any of the official channels. Only thing I could find is not eligible for medicare and centerlink

489 visa holders already in Aus can share their experience on this.


----------



## red_man

Hello everyone,
Can you guys please tell me about the timeline for 489 SS application approval from RDA Orana?
I have heard its 6 weeks?..Is that so?
And what if during this time your occupation gets off from the list?..is it possible? Though I have already applied for sponsorship and paid them $770 4 weeks ago but is it possible that the occupation I have nominated gets removed from the list and I got rejected for sponsorship?.
Kindly advise.
Cheers


----------



## teeshag

slvicky said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Anyone knows for 489 visa holders (state or family sponsor) have to pay additional taxes in additional normal taxes? Various people saying various things regarding cons of 489 visas which I couldn't find any of the official channels. Only thing I could find is not eligible for medicare and centerlink
> 
> 489 visa holders already in Aus can share their experience on this.


Have checked on forum, its nothing like 489 Visa holder have to pay extra taxes.


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends. .
As you know my co was assigned on 25th sept and asked for form 80 and Australian pcc.I already submitted form 80 and applied our Australian pcc on 28th Aug. I also received a call for job verification at my workplace on landline phone. 
Now my question is will my co wait for my Australian pcc for 
Any ( yes / No )? 
Thanks


----------



## Soniass

Hi everyone,

Greetings for the day!

Is anyone get invitation from orana who submitted EOI after 31st jul 2015?

Thanks


----------



## dharmeshpiplani

Sonia SS

You applied 489 and 190 of NSW simultaneously...i don't think so that you apply the both simultaneously.


----------



## Soniass

dharmeshpiplani said:


> Sonia SS
> 
> You applied 489 and 190 of NSW simultaneously...i don't think so that you apply the both simultaneously.


Is it? I have checked with one of migration agent. I informed him that i have already applied 190 in May 2015 but not yet received incitation/nomination. But he suggest me to apply for 489.

if any one in this forum have any idea please reply.

Thanks


----------



## dharmeshpiplani

i just called to my agent...she told if you have relative in sydney then you apply both othewise not.....Do you have any relative there.


----------



## Soniass

dharmeshpiplani said:


> i just called to my agent...she told if you have relative in sydney then you apply both othewise not.....Do you have any relative there.


unfortunately i have not :-( . If i withdraw my 190 EOI, will it be fine then? 
But the thing is why my agent gave me wrong advice. Even he is the best consultant in melbourne.


----------



## dharmeshpiplani

Soniass said:


> unfortunately i have not :-( . If i withdraw my 190 EOI, will it be fine then?
> But the thing is why my agent gave me wrong advice. Even he is the best consultant in melbourne.


Madam wait for one two days i confirm it from my agent and come back to you


----------



## dharmeshpiplani

dharmeshpiplani said:


> Madam wait for one two days i confirm it from my agent and come back to you


One more thing you give me your agent phone number and his email id so that if necessary my agent talk to him too


----------



## Soniass

dharmeshpiplani said:


> Madam wait for one two days i confirm it from my agent and come back to you


Thanks a lot Dharmesh.


----------



## red_man

Soniass said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Greetings for the day!
> 
> Is anyone get invitation from orana who submitted EOI after 31st jul 2015?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Soniass, 

I did apply on 10th of August and haven't heard from them yet. I have heard that they approve the sponsorship application within 6 weeks time period, not 100% sure though.
When did you apply?


----------



## dharmeshpiplani

red_man said:


> Hi Soniass,
> 
> I did apply on 10th of August and haven't heard from them yet. I have heard that they approve the sponsorship application within 6 weeks time period, not 100% sure though.
> When did you apply?


Sonia mam can u give the phone number and email id of your agent so that if my agent wants to talk to him. They will talk each other and clear the doubt.
Phone number and email of your agent


----------



## Soniass

red_man said:


> Hi Soniass,
> 
> I did apply on 10th of August and haven't heard from them yet. I have heard that they approve the sponsorship application within 6 weeks time period, not 100% sure though.
> When did you apply?


HI red_man,

Even i m not sure because i have seen many in this forum who got invited within a week after submitted EOI.

I have submitted EOI on 26th Aug but uploaded docs on 4th sep.

Can you please share your timeline.
Thanks


----------



## Soniass

dharmeshpiplani said:


> Sonia mam can u give the phone number and email id of your agent so that if my agent wants to talk to him. They will talk each other and clear the doubt.
> Phone number and email of your agent


Hi dharmesh,

Actually i visited his office to consult my case. I have applied by myself.

Who is your agent in Ambala. Actually i am also from Ambala, Haryana.

Thanks


----------



## red_man

Soniass said:


> red_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Soniass,
> 
> I did apply on 10th of August and haven't heard from them yet. I have heard that they approve the sponsorship application within 6 weeks time period, not 100% sure though.
> When did you apply?
> 
> 
> 
> HI red_man,
> 
> Even i m not sure because i have seen many in this forum who got invited within a week after submitted EOI.
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 26th Aug but uploaded docs on 4th sep.
> 
> Can you please share your timeline.
> Thanks
Click to expand...


Hi Soniass,

I submitted my EOI on 10th August and applied for SS through Orana website on the same day(uploaded all documents and paid $770). They have mentioned on their website that not to call them for application status. Have you contacted them yet?. I was thinking of calling them after 6 weeks though.
I think they haven't updated their website yet too as it says "last updated on 31st July".


----------



## freakyfenris

purple5 said:


> Hi freakyfenris,
> may know to which state were u applied?
> 
> thanks


vic


----------



## rrajai

Soniass said:


> Is it? I have checked with one of migration agent. I informed him that i have already applied 190 in May 2015 but not yet received incitation/nomination. But he suggest me to apply for 489.
> 
> if any one in this forum have any idea please reply.
> 
> Thanks


Hi soniass
There is nothing wrong to apply to both categories, I also did the same thing after consulting my agent.
I have got the SS from orana. And lodged my visa application.
So don't worry.


----------



## JamesE1985

Hi I am considering going for a 489 family sponsor as the Ielts test is doing my brain in just falling short on reading every time.
I know that a 189 is a better option but what is the main differences between a 189 and a 489 is pr the only difference can I still get child tax credit on a 489 and basic Medicare?

Thanks in advance 

??


----------



## slvicky

JamesE1985 said:


> Hi I am considering going for a 489 family sponsor as the Ielts test is doing my brain in just falling short on reading every time.
> I know that a 189 is a better option but what is the main differences between a 189 and a 489 is pr the only difference can I still get child tax credit on a 489 and basic Medicare?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ??


Hi JamesE1985,

I'm not sure about child tax credit. But for sure you won't get medicare until you get visa 887. You have to get a medical insurance for family.


----------



## JamesE1985

Hi there I heard that but other people saying all different kind of stuff apparently everyone is entitled to Medicare but the absolute basic but I'm confused I would get private anyway but I'm concerned as my wife wants to settle the kids in first before she starts work and she is adamant about the 189 visa but the Ielts is killing me in my pocket and just a fraction out.


----------



## deepgill

Hello experts. .
I have uploaded form 80 and Australian pcc yesterday. When i can expect visa grant.


----------



## slvicky

JamesE1985 said:


> Hi there I heard that but other people saying all different kind of stuff apparently everyone is entitled to Medicare but the absolute basic but I'm confused I would get private anyway but I'm concerned as my wife wants to settle the kids in first before she starts work and she is adamant about the 189 visa but the Ielts is killing me in my pocket and just a fraction out.


According to Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection 489 visa holders won't get medicare and centerlink until they get visa 887. That's what the official channel says. So, better you consider that 

Why don't you try PTE-A as most of the applicants were successful in PTE-A after they tried IELTS several times. Better you do EOI for 489 and then try PTE-A until you get the visa


----------



## slvicky

deepgill said:


> Hello experts. .
> I have uploaded form 80 and Australian pcc yesterday. When i can expect visa grant.


If all documents are ok, you can expect the visa grant within couple of weeks


----------



## deepgill

Thanks slvicky


----------



## Soniass

red_man said:


> Hi Soniass,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 10th August and applied for SS through Orana website on the same day(uploaded all documents and paid $770). They have mentioned on their website that not to call them for application status. Have you contacted them yet?. I was thinking of calling them after 6 weeks though.
> I think they haven't updated their website yet too as it says "last updated on 31st July".


Hi,

I have called them to know the process after uploading documents. Then she told me that it will take 4-6 weeks. If you have RDA reference number you can check you application status online through orana web site. 

I have checked, it is still showing Application received. 
I will suggest you to call them after completion of 6 week.

Thanks


----------



## Soniass

rrajai said:


> Hi soniass
> There is nothing wrong to apply to both categories, I also did the same thing after consulting my agent.
> I have got the SS from orana. And lodged my visa application.
> So don't worry.


Hi rrajai,

Thanks a lot for the reply. Can you please share your timeline. Have you got invited for 489 or 190?

Thanks.


----------



## red_man

Soniass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have called them to know the process after uploading documents. Then she told me that it will take 4-6 weeks. If you have RDA reference number you can check you application status online through orana web site.
> 
> I have checked, it is still showing Application received.
> I will suggest you to call them after completion of 6 week.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Soniass
I did check my status and it is still showing "application received"
Yeah, I will call them after 6 weeks time.
I am hopping to get invited this week though.
Lets see.
Thanks and keep us posted.


----------



## deepgill

Hello experts. .
My immiaccount shows assessment in progress. .


----------



## dharmeshpiplani

Soniass said:


> Hi rrajai,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply. Can you please share your timeline. Have you got invited for 489 or 190?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello mam 
I am also from ambala city. While submitting my EOI I submitted it through auscan chandigarh sector 17. The concern person is not available. I will clarify it and come back to you. If u want to contact me then my numbe is *<SNIP>*
*
No personal information please! *

*Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## mahbubul

Hi Everyone

As you can see in my signature, I applied for 489. One of my friend applied also for 489 and his application date was 20 June 2015. Is there any way to contact (email or phone no.) DIBP to get update for his application? Please help me to help him.

Regards
Mahbubul Hossain


----------



## rrajai

Soniass said:


> Hi rrajai,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply. Can you please share your timeline. Have you got invited for 489 or 190?
> 
> Thanks.


I have already applied for 489 SS.
On 19/03/2015 but unfortunately still today I am waiting for grant.


----------



## teeshag

rrajai said:


> I have already applied for 489 SS.
> On 19/03/2015 but unfortunately still today I am waiting for grant.


Hi Friend,

Its just an observation, that you have recently uploaded ur Medicals n PCC. Once you upload it way in advance it dont take much time, but as u have delayed in applying it might take some time.

Plus your is FS, under this category also they take time to release Visa.

This is just merely my observation, I hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## Soniass

rrajai said:


> I have already applied for 489 SS.
> On 19/03/2015 but unfortunately still today I am waiting for grant.


Thanks for sharing. Wish you gud luck.  you will get your visa grant soon


----------



## hcelgoog

Dear All
Today I have been contacted by CO regarding VAC2 payment. When do you think I should expect the grant??? Old members suggestions is highly appreciated.


----------



## Soniass

red_man said:


> Hi Soniass
> I did check my status and it is still showing "application received"
> Yeah, I will call them after 6 weeks time.
> I am hopping to get invited this week though.
> Lets see.
> Thanks and keep us posted.


Hi red_man,

Any news?


----------



## Amdad1975

rrajai said:


> I have already applied for 489 SS.
> On 19/03/2015 but unfortunately still today I am waiting for grant.


Hi RRajai,
Did you make any contact with them or your agent looking after this.

Thanks


----------



## Amdad1975

Heartiest congratulations to all who are receiving grants. And also best wishes for all who are waiting for the grant just like me.
Me along with my family have lodged 489 SS visa in Orana NSW in 19th June as Electrical Engineer. My job verification is also done couple of weeks earlier but still waiting for the grant. 
As I have applied through an agent and do not have any direct communication with my CO. My agent is telling its normal process and I have to wait. Also CO didn't want any additional documents.
Can anyone suggest if I want to talk with DIBP which number will I call to know the update. As my 3 months time will elapse on 19th September.
Thanks


----------



## purple5

tankit said:


> I claimed 5 points for work expereince





Hi Tankit,

May i know your overall points?
Thanks


----------



## Amdad1975

I called them this morning but a pre recorded message was coming. And no luck till now


----------



## Amdad1975

I have applied from Bangladesh on 19th June 2015. Australian High Commission in Bangladesh called my employers' land phone number on 25th August and asked the below questions. They called both of my employers not in the number I gave them. They called them both which is showing in the website which means office's land phone number.In my previous organization I worked before 2005 and they called them too.

1. Am I an employee of that organization
2. Am I permanent employee
3. Date of joining
4.Tenure of Job
5. Salary
6. Designation

Both my employers gave them all the answers they wanted.
Thanks


----------



## manukarthi07

*Need Assistance*

Dear Friends,
Any one please suggest me on preparing things before moving to NSW.
I got SS visa of NSW (Southern Inland) and planning to relocate in the month of January-2016. I need some suggestions from experts on below mentioned points.
1.Which airlines is good to travel.
2. How to go Sydney to southern inland and whom to meet there?
3.What is best way to stay economically and which region of Southern inland is more safe and has lot of job opportunities.
4. Basically what procedures to be follow once I get into the Southern Inland.
Please provide me the details and your valuable feedback will help me lot.


----------



## tankit

Guys I am waiting for grant from last 1 month.. employment verification held on 14-08-2015... 
Till date have not listen anything from DIBP. 

It has been more than 1 month for employment verification. I claimed 5 points for work experience. 

Can any one tell how much time it take to grant after employment verification.


----------



## John295

manukarthi07 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Any one please suggest me on preparing things before moving to NSW.
> I got SS visa of NSW (Southern Inland) and planning to relocate in the month of January-2016. I need some suggestions from experts on below mentioned points.
> 1.Which airlines is good to travel.
> 2. How to go Sydney to southern inland and whom to meet there?
> 3.What is best way to stay economically and which region of Southern inland is more safe and has lot of job opportunities.
> 4. Basically what procedures to be follow once I get into the Southern Inland.
> Please provide me the details and your valuable feedback will help me lot.


Hi bro, Please come to my topic to discuss about 887 visa.

To all 489 applicants: after granting this visa, please discuss about 887 here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...67522-discussion-about-pathway-489-887-a.html


----------



## Amdad1975

Dear All,
With Almighty's blessings I have received grant this morning. Still didn't receive the grant letter but my agent called and told me that the application status has been changed to "Granted". Also I can check my grant letter from Vevo online. Thank you all for your support and suggestions.


----------



## deepgill

Amdad1975 said:


> Dear All,
> With Almighty's blessings I have received grant this morning. Still didn't receive the grant letter but my agent called and told me that the application status has been changed to "Granted". Also I can check my grant letter from Vevo online. Thank you all for your support and suggestions.


Congratulations Amdad. You are the winner of the weekend. Really happy for you. Best wishes for your future.


----------



## slvicky

Amdad1975 said:


> Dear All,
> With Almighty's blessings I have received grant this morning. Still didn't receive the grant letter but my agent called and told me that the application status has been changed to "Granted". Also I can check my grant letter from Vevo online. Thank you all for your support and suggestions.


Congratz Amdad1975...


----------



## Soniass

Congrats Amdad


----------



## rrajai

slvicky said:


> Congratz Amdad1975...


Congrates!!!


----------



## thuthime

Hi guys,

Just a quick question, Did yol got your PCC certified by a lawyer too? or can i just upload the scanned original.

Thank you,

Thuthimal A


----------



## slvicky

thuthime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick question, Did yol got your PCC certified by a lawyer too? or can i just upload the scanned original.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Thuthimal A


You have to get a color scanned of the original PCC. No need to certify by a lawyer.


----------



## auziexpat

Dear friends
I had to quit from my work and am really concerned about the job verification. Do they do job verification for all applicants or they do it for a low percentage as my agent told. please advise as stress is killing me.



SA SS 489 Applied: 06-July- 2015 Received: 18-Aug-2015
Visa Applied: 07-Sept-2015


----------



## Artisaji

auziexpat said:


> Dear friends
> I had to quit from my work and am really concerned about the job verification. Do they do job verification for all applicants or they do it for a low percentage as my agent told. please advise as stress is killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> SA SS 489 Applied: 06-July- 2015 Received: 18-Aug-2015
> Visa Applied: 07-Sept-2015


Me too going through the same. I also had to quit my job. We can't be sure as to who gets verified. If they call, the enquiries will depend upon the nature of your job and such. Inform your old office they might get a call. And also ask them to call you if they get a verification call. Keep your fingers crossed. Pray to God at this stage thats only thing we can do. All the best for your grant.


----------



## shameem

*congratulation*



Amdad1975 said:


> I called them this morning but a pre recorded message was coming. And no luck till now


Many many congratulation brother.I know your feelings and time to get ready for the journey.


----------



## Soniass

Dear all,

"If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas in any occupation then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in the same occupation".

I have read it somewhere, can someone please clarify this to me as i have applied in occupation for which all places are taken up in last round. 
I am worried now that is there is any chances to get nomination.

Please experts do reply.


----------



## slvicky

Soniass said:


> Dear all,
> 
> "If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas in any occupation then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in the same occupation".
> 
> I have read it somewhere, can someone please clarify this to me as i have applied in occupation for which all places are taken up in last round.
> I am worried now that is there is any chances to get nomination.
> 
> Please experts do reply.


For some occupations (software engineer, BA, Accountants) there will be pro rata basis invitations. So, they will first offer invitations for 189 applicants. They will invite 489 applicants only if there are anything remaining


----------



## jdesai

Does anyone knows how's Southern Inland in terms of 489 and job availability???


----------



## Soniass

slvicky said:


> For some occupations (software engineer, BA, Accountants) there will be pro rata basis invitations. So, they will first offer invitations for 189 applicants. They will invite 489 applicants only if there are anything remaining



It means that External Auditor will not get invited in 190 and 489 visa as all places are filled in this occupation.

 :-(


----------



## wkdn745

manukarthi07 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Any one please suggest me on preparing things before moving to NSW.
> I got SS visa of NSW (Southern Inland) and planning to relocate in the month of January-2016. I need some suggestions from experts on below mentioned points.
> 1.Which airlines is good to travel.
> 2. How to go Sydney to southern inland and whom to meet there?
> 3.What is best way to stay economically and which region of Southern inland is more safe and has lot of job opportunities.
> 4. Basically what procedures to be follow once I get into the Southern Inland.
> Please provide me the details and your valuable feedback will help me lot.


Hi,

I also have been granted Australia visa (489 visa) recently and planning to move by end of this year. I would like to improve my listening skills (English) prior to go there. Do you know any web site that will help me to hear real Australian English conversation.


----------



## red_man

[/quote]

Hi red_man,

Any news? [/QUOTE]


Not yet Soniass :/


----------



## thuthime

Hi SL vicky,

Thanks for the reply,

Coud you please elaborate a little on the medical process. I got the HAP ID and i saw that i have to take two forms, 26 and 160.

On the form it asks ""

How long do you intend staying in Australia?
Permanently
Temporarily ? For how long?

As im applying for 489 FS whats the answer for this ?

Thank you,
Thuthi


----------



## innipat3

jdesai said:


> Does anyone knows how's Southern Inland in terms of 489 and job availability???


Hi

i have same question..

i am planning to land in southern inland by end of nov. granted 489 in july for SI

let's see what happen.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## innipat3

manukarthi07 said:


> For southern inland which occupation have U applied? Did U get any update on visa??[/qu
> 
> My vis granted in july and planning to move by Nov
> Occupation production engineer 233513


----------



## Bosslin

Soniass said:


> It means that External Auditor will not get invited in 190 and 489 visa as all places are filled in this occupation.
> 
> :-(


It is only for the 489 Family Sponsor.State and Territory Governments nominate are affected.
The above figures do not include invitations issued for State and Territory Government nominated visa subclasses. State and Territory Governments nominate throughout the month for specific points tested skilled migration and business innovation and investment visas.


----------



## Amdad1975

Hi experts,
I have recently got 489 SS visa and in my grant letter there are specific codes where i can live in Australia and where I cannot. But I got 10 points from Orana NSW (SS). My queries are below:
1. Do I have to move to Orana NSW and live there for 2 years and work for 1 year
2. In my grant letter its mentioned that I can move to any state of Southern Australia. So if I move there instead of Orana will I have trouble to get 887 visa
3. Or do I have to move to Orana first and after notifying them and with their release letter can move to different state
As I have to take 887 visa after 2 years so please suggest what is the best way I can choose so that it will not effect my 887 visa process.

Thanks


----------



## Soniass

Bosslin said:


> It is only for the 489 Family Sponsor.State and Territory Governments nominate are affected.
> The above figures do not include invitations issued for State and Territory Government nominated visa subclasses. State and Territory Governments nominate throughout the month for specific points tested skilled migration and business innovation and investment visas.


Thanks bosslin


----------



## AliAU

Hi everyone

Applied for our SA SS 489 on Friday 18 September. Loaded all documents
Did Medicals 22/09, front loaded form 80 and now the only thing outstanding is the PCC which hopefully should be loaded next week. 

I wanted to ask what the rough processing time was for these applications? From timelines it looks like 3 months so hopefully we can hear before Christmas (and everyone goes on leave) 
Good luck to you all! 
It's been quite a process so far!


----------



## mandy2137

Hi, 

One of my friend migrate to Australia on family 489 visa, can he do a job for courier van, as he needs to be completed 35 hours as per the immi rule.


----------



## Artisaji

mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my friend migrate to Australia on family 489 visa, can he do a job for courier van, as he needs to be completed 35 hours as per the immi rule.


Hi mandy
Yes your friend can take up any job that satisfies the 35h work per week condition. But I think he has to have proper licence for driving vans.


----------



## teeshag

Dear friends,

Finally its a GRANT!


----------



## deepgill

teeshag said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally its a GRANT!


Congratulations teeshag.


----------



## Soniass

teeshag said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally its a GRANT!


Congrats


----------



## teeshag

Thank you friends!


----------



## slvicky

teeshag said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally its a GRANT!


Congratz mate!!!! All the best


----------



## Sim12

Hello guys can somebody pls help me 
I want to know that my immi status showing information requested but i have send all the requested documents to my co do i need to do anything on my immi account as well or that will automatically changed from information requested to processing pls guide thanks


----------



## marlowe022

Hello Expatforumers!

I am happy to announce that visa was granted Sept 24, 2015! Thanks for all the support guys. Really appreciated!.

my visa lodge date is *July 04, 2015*
co assigned *August 21, 2015*
grant date *Sept 24, 2015*

Once again thank you all and hope all of you guys will get your golden emails too in the near future.


----------



## slvicky

marlowe022 said:


> Hello Expatforumers!
> 
> I am happy to announce that visa was granted Sept 24, 2015! Thanks for all the support guys. Really appreciated!.
> 
> my visa lodge date is *July 04, 2015*
> co assigned *August 21, 2015*
> grant date *Sept 24, 2015*
> 
> Once again thank you all and hope all of you guys will get your golden emails too in the near future.


Congratz Marlowe 22!!! All the best


----------



## deepgill

marlowe022 said:


> Hello Expatforumers!
> 
> I am happy to announce that visa was granted Sept 24, 2015! Thanks for all the support guys. Really appreciated!.
> 
> my visa lodge date is *July 04, 2015*
> co assigned *August 21, 2015*
> grant date *Sept 24, 2015*
> 
> Once again thank you all and hope all of you guys will get your golden emails too in the near future.


Congratulations.. marlowe022


----------



## rrajai

Hi friends,
I am inviting you to discuss various issues regarding services of your migaration agent. Your grievances and appreciations about their services.
Let's dicuss on "Performance of Migration agent".


----------



## ILY

teeshag said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally its a GRANT!


Hi teeshag

Did you paid for VAC 2?


----------



## teeshag

ILY said:


> Hi teeshag
> 
> Did you paid for VAC 2?


No, I did not have to pay VAC2 Fees.
My dependent applicant had competent english.


----------



## red_man

Hello everyone!
Is it normal for nomination to take more than 6 weeks to get approved from Regional Body?.. I'm waiting for my SS application to approve from Regional Body for almost 8 weeks now.
Kindly share your experiences and let me know if it's normal?.
Cheers


----------



## rameshkumar

Finally got the nomination email from orana for 489 
Applied on 7th august 2015
Got nomination 1 oct 2015

External auditor 
Points claimed 65


----------



## rameshkumar

Thanks guys for your help, hope you all will get the nomination very soon.


----------



## deepgill

rameshkumar said:


> Thanks guys for your help, hope you all will get the nomination very soon.


Congratulations... rameshkumar


----------



## deepgill

Hello guys.. In the early morning on 4.45 am I called toDIBP. A officer picked my call and asked about my visa category, when I lodged visa(date), and asked did you submit or upload all documents and I explained him about co' s allocation date , my verification date , he said I have to wait on this stage and my co will contact me if he will need any further information.


----------



## thuthime

Hi guys,

Wen uploading docs to the IMMI account. Did yoll certify each piece of document like the "billing proof", Can i simply upload my PDF original E bill?

Thank you,

TA


----------



## jennyle79

Hi everyone. I am just wondering approximately how long would it take for us to get invitation for 489 visa? My case is as follow: 
Age 23 -- 25 pts
Bachelor degree in accounting ---- 15 pts
English --- 10 pts
2 years Australian study requirement --- 5 pts
Totally for now I am having 55 pts so planning to apply for the 489 offshore under external auditor in Orana NSW. 
Really nervous about the time frame and wondering if they will even consider those with 55 pts within this year. 
Cheers


----------



## red_man

jennyle79 said:


> Hi everyone. I am just wondering approximately how long would it take for us to get invitation for 489 visa? My case is as follow:
> Age 23 -- 25 pts
> Bachelor degree in accounting ---- 15 pts
> English --- 10 pts
> 2 years Australian study requirement --- 5 pts
> Totally for now I am having 55 pts so planning to apply for the 489 offshore under external auditor in Orana NSW.
> Really nervous about the time frame and wondering if they will even consider those with 55 pts within this year.
> Cheers


Normally processing time is anywhere between 6 weeks...but could be 1 week more or less too.


----------



## thuthime

Hi Guys,

I have given the Health checkup but the IMMI account is not yet updated. 

I has been around 1 week now.

Is this the case with everyone?

Thanks

TA


----------



## ILY

thuthime said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have given the Health checkup but the IMMI account is not yet updated.
> 
> I has been around 1 week now.
> 
> Is this the case with everyone?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TA


You need to talk to the health center where you completed this check up, may be they have not yet uploaded to the system.


----------



## Artisaji

got contacted by the CO today and asked for additional docs required for evidence of sponsor.


----------



## Soniass

HI,

I am waiting for my invitation from orana as this is 5th week going on.Fingers crossed. Please pray for me.

I request experts please reply to my queries.

1. To fulfil the visa condition of doing job there for 1 year, is it mandatory for first applicant to work or second applicant can fulfil this condition?
2. Can we apply for Medical before applying Visa? 
3. Are 489 visa holders eligible for medicare facility? if not, what is the best/reasonable option to get cover for medical.At present i have OSHC insurance which is valid till 2017, is it valid if i will get 489 Visa.
4. Can we fly to overseas in theses 2 year period?
5. Do we need to upload colour original documents or certified copies of document while applying visa.
6. Do i need to create different Immi account or can use existing one.

Thanks


----------



## jdesai

Hi,can I please have a sample resume to apply for sothern Inland????


----------



## mecho24

Artisaji said:


> got contacted by the CO today and asked for additional docs required for evidence of sponsor.


Hey , I also get contacted by the CO for additional sponsor documents , could you please explain which are they ?

- I uploaded Sponsor Declaration , and family tree 

Thank you for your time


----------



## mecho24

*Certified Copy*

Hey Friends , 

I got one small problem - my wife have a new passport now , but we are currently outside Australia for traveling and we visit own home country and we apply for new passport . 

Now in order to submit 929 form I need certified copy of the passport , but the think is there is no one that can stamp the copy , so my question is what is the alternative way to certify a copy outside Australia ?

Thank you 
BR


----------



## HWarraich

jdesai said:


> Hi,can I please have a sample resume to apply for sothern Inland????


No specific resume is required. Please PM me your email ID. I will send to you.


----------



## HWarraich

Soniass said:


> HI,
> 
> I am waiting for my invitation from orana as this is 5th week going on.Fingers crossed. Please pray for me.
> 
> I request experts please reply to my queries.
> 
> 1. To fulfil the visa condition of doing job there for 1 year, is it mandatory for first applicant to work or second applicant can fulfil this condition?
> 2. Can we apply for Medical before applying Visa?
> 3. Are 489 visa holders eligible for medicare facility? if not, what is the best/reasonable option to get cover for medical.At present i have OSHC insurance which is valid till 2017, is it valid if i will get 489 Visa.
> 4. Can we fly to overseas in theses 2 year period?
> 5. Do we need to upload colour original documents or certified copies of document while applying visa.
> 6. Do i need to create different Immi account or can use existing one.
> 
> Thanks



Hi,

1. To fulfil the visa condition of doing job there for 1 year, is it mandatory for first applicant to work or second applicant can fulfil this condition? ---- Only for principal/1st applicant
2. Can we apply for Medical before applying Visa? ---- Why you want to apply before via ?
3. Are 489 visa holders eligible for medicare facility? if not, what is the best/reasonable option to get cover for medical.At present i have OSHC insurance which is valid till 2017, is it valid if i will get 489 Visa. -----Not entitled to medicare facilities. So, any private healthcare insurance is required.
4. Can we fly to overseas in theses 2 year period? ---- yes, any number of times you can fly in 4 years.
5. Do we need to upload colour original documents or certified copies of document while applying visa. ----- As you wish. Certified doc are advisable but not necessary. 
6. Do i need to create different Immi account or can use existing one. ---- You need to use existing one or on which you will receive invite. Because after receiving invite you will not able to change any information given in it.


----------



## HWarraich

Artisaji said:


> got contacted by the CO today and asked for additional docs required for evidence of sponsor.


That's good... You received invite in less than a month under 489 Family sponsor....please confirm how many points you claim including 10 points for 489 FS ?


----------



## auziexpat

ILY said:


> You need to talk to the health center where you completed this check up, may be they have not yet uploaded to the system.


Medical outcome is available in https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Soniass

HWarraich said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. To fulfil the visa condition of doing job there for 1 year, is it mandatory for first applicant to work or second applicant can fulfil this condition? ---- Only for principal/1st applicant
> 2. Can we apply for Medical before applying Visa? ---- Why you want to apply before via ?
> 3. Are 489 visa holders eligible for medicare facility? if not, what is the best/reasonable option to get cover for medical.At present i have OSHC insurance which is valid till 2017, is it valid if i will get 489 Visa. -----Not entitled to medicare facilities. So, any private healthcare insurance is required.
> 4. Can we fly to overseas in theses 2 year period? ---- yes, any number of times you can fly in 4 years.
> 5. Do we need to upload colour original documents or certified copies of document while applying visa. ----- As you wish. Certified doc are advisable but not necessary.
> 6. Do i need to create different Immi account or can use existing one. ---- You need to use existing one or on which you will receive invite. Because after receiving invite you will not able to change any information given in it.


Thanks HWarraich for clarifying all my queries.


----------



## Jamaloo

plz clear my point i am eligeble to come to aus on visa 489 and that because i have not got 7 all band in IELTS ,I HAVE GIVEN 4 TIMES BUT THE RESULT IS SAME , so now i have planned to come on 489 but may people are stopping me and saying that its really difficult to find job there on 489 visa , many are saying that 95 % OF job ARE only offered to permanent residents and not to provisional ones .
1. is above statement true , iam an industrial engineer with 4.5 years of experience in automotive as quality assurance engineer .

2. Secondly they are asking me to give ielts again ??????and go on 190 
3. thirdly if i wait till feb i will have 5 years of expereince so i will be eligeble but one thing is that my assessment of skills and my work experience is done at three years so what should i do /.alhough i am same company from 5 years (coming feb 2016 )

Plz answer


----------



## ILY

Jamaloo said:


> plz clear my point i am eligeble to come to aus on visa 489 and that because i have not got 7 all band in IELTS ,I HAVE GIVEN 4 TIMES BUT THE RESULT IS SAME , so now i have planned to come on 489 but may people are stopping me and saying that its really difficult to find job there on 489 visa , many are saying that 95 % OF job ARE only offered to permanent residents and not to provisional ones .
> 1. is above statement true , iam an industrial engineer with 4.5 years of experience in automotive as quality assurance engineer .
> 
> 2. Secondly they are asking me to give ielts again ??????and go on 190
> 3. thirdly if i wait till feb i will have 5 years of expereince so i will be eligeble but one thing is that my assessment of skills and my work experience is done at three years so what should i do /.alhough i am same company from 5 years (coming feb 2016 )
> 
> Plz answer


It is better you attempt PTE instead of IELTS. This is not available in Pakistan. For PTE you can visit UAE and attempt this test here. I hope you will get required score in the first attempt. Check the forum for PTE for further details.


----------



## Jamaloo

*Thanks*



ILY said:


> It is better you attempt PTE instead of IELTS. This is not available in Pakistan. For PTE you can visit UAE and attempt this test here. I hope you will get required score in the first attempt. Check the forum for PTE for further details.


thanks for your reply ,its difficult for me to go for PTE as i cannot go to UAE , can i go for IELTS Academic ???????is Australian immigration accepts IELTS ACADEMIC ?????
i have given IELTS GENERAL THREE TIMES


----------



## John295

Soniass said:


> HI,
> 
> I am waiting for my invitation from orana as this is 5th week going on.Fingers crossed. Please pray for me.
> 
> I request experts please reply to my queries.
> 
> 1. To fulfil the visa condition of doing job there for 1 year, is it mandatory for first applicant to work or second applicant can fulfil this condition?
> 2. not compulsory.
> 3. Are 489 visa holders eligible for medicare facility? if not, what is the best/reasonable option to get cover for medical.At present i have OSHC insurance which is valid till 2017, is it valid if i will get 489 Visa.
> 4. Can we fly to overseas in theses 2 year period?
> 5. Do we need to upload colour original documents or certified copies of document while applying visa.
> 6. Do i need to create different Immi account or can use existing one.
> 
> Thanks


1. This is the process for visa 887, not 489, so any applicants who hold 489 can attempt and be a 1st one in 887.
2. No, you must buy a private insurance.
3. You must buy an insurance package which is for working visa, not OSHC because OSHC is only for oversea students. In this case, you need to talk to your insurance company to transfer money to the new working visa insurance package.
4. Yes.
5. any of them, in my application, I scanned the original ones.
6. Use the existing one to make it easy for them to track your application.


----------



## ILY

Jamaloo said:


> thanks for your reply ,its difficult for me to go for PTE as i cannot go to UAE , can i go for IELTS Academic ???????is Australian immigration accepts IELTS ACADEMIC ?????
> i have given IELTS GENERAL THREE TIMES


Yes you can but it is more difficult than IELTS Gen, try TOEFL, if you can.


----------



## red_man

Hello everyone,

I got invited for 489 almost a week ago and now I'm about to submit my online application for 489 Visa. 
Just would like to confirm few things before I submit my application:

a) During my EOI, I didn't put any work experience as I was not claiming points for Work Experience. However, during my online visa application steps, they ask for "Employment history for the past 10 years". Should I leave it blank here or not as I am not claiming points for work experience?..I did have more than 2 years of work experience in Australia during my student visa where I worked different jobs but they were not related to my nominated occupation.

Please advise as I do not want to put wrong information because I previously didn't claim points on my work experience and didn't mention any work there too..

Also, what are the chances of employment verification/reference checks if you're not claiming points on work experience but you do mention that work?.

Please share your experience.
Thanks you in advance


----------



## Thanigai

*489 visa case officer assignment delay*

Hi
I have lodged my visa on 1 st of june.
But still no response. I did not receive delay email also.
I have to submit pcc and mc also.
Plz help me


----------



## ILY

Thanigai said:


> Hi
> I have lodged my visa on 1 st of june.
> But still no response. I did not receive delay email also.
> I have to submit pcc and mc also.
> Plz help me


I think o expat forum no one can help you, better you call the DIBP and ask them what is the status of your case.


----------



## Thanigai

ILY said:


> I think o expat forum no one can help you, better you call the DIBP and ask them what is the status of your case.


Thank u so much.
But there is no proper way to contact DIBP.
I have checked their website also.
If u knw plz guide me.


----------



## John295

For those who already hold 489 visa, please have a look my topic to discuss for the further steps. Thank you

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...522-discussion-about-pathway-489-887-a-5.html


----------



## Soniass

John295 said:


> 1. This is the process for visa 887, not 489, so any applicants who hold 489 can attempt and be a 1st one in 887.
> 2. No, you must buy a private insurance.
> 3. You must buy an insurance package which is for working visa, not OSHC because OSHC is only for oversea students. In this case, you need to talk to your insurance company to transfer money to the new working visa insurance package.
> 4. Yes.
> 5. any of them, in my application, I scanned the original ones.
> 6. Use the existing one to make it easy for them to track your application.


Thanks John 

one more thing i want to ask from you. I have shown my work experience at the time of applying student visa. But now i am not claiming points for my work experience as it is different from my ANZSCO occupation. So is there any need to provide details of my work experience while appyling for visa.

thanks


----------



## ILY

Soniass said:


> Thanks John
> 
> one more thing i want to ask from you. I have shown my work experience at the time of applying student visa. But now i am not claiming points for my work experience as it is different from my ANZSCO occupation. So is there any need to provide details of my work experience while appyling for visa.
> 
> thanks


I am not from this page but just sharing my happy moments - I got Grant today with the blessings of Almighty Allah.

Hope you will get too your target visas very soon,


----------



## bala2705

Hi,

I strongly suggest you to understand the Visa requirements and its process. IELTS Academic is meant only for Students going to Australia for higher studies, IELTS General is meant for Job Seekers, settlers etc.

First, you evaluate yourself on IELTS exam as to where are you going wrong? I can sense from your mails that you need to improve your English, so concentrate and work on it and you can crack the required score.

Giving exam through PTE wont give you any guarantee of getting your score, it is a computer based test and you should be well versed in using computers for giving exams. Please think through it.

All the best.

Regards Bala..



Jamaloo said:


> thanks for your reply ,its difficult for me to go for PTE as i cannot go to UAE , can i go for IELTS Academic ???????is Australian immigration accepts IELTS ACADEMIC ?????
> i have given IELTS GENERAL THREE TIMES


----------



## jpadda001

can u guys imagine how much under pressure i am?
i have applied visa on 17 march and just 3 days short from 7 months after visa applied.

Submitted my UK Pcc on 9 Sept but until now no luck.


----------



## deepgill

Yes bro we can understand your problem and pray to GOD you get your visa soon. Could I know did you apply through an agent and what are the reasons behind the visa delaying?


----------



## HWarraich

Soniass said:


> Thanks HWarraich for clarifying all my queries.


You are welcome......have you got invite for 489 ? Is yes, from which region in NSW ?


----------



## zenithnk28

Hi All!

I am sailing in the same boat. I have applied for 489 visa for QLD as a Chef. Still waiting for case officer reply and visa grant. can we call or mail to check the Visa status?

Can anyone let me know the standard processing time for 489 visa.





----------------------------------------------- 

Eoi submitted. . ..18th May 2015
Invitation got.... 20th May 2015 from QLD
Visa Lodged. ..... 28th June 2015
Case Officer..... 20th Aug 2015 (requested pcc and form80)
Pcc done ........... 24th Aug 2015
Medical done...... 24th Aug 2015

Visa Grant .......waiting....waiting....waiting


----------



## Artisaji

zenithnk28 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am sailing in the same boat. I have applied for 489 visa for QLD as a Chef. Still waiting for case officer reply and visa grant. can we call or mail to check the Visa status?
> 
> Can anyone let me know the standard processing time for 489 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> Eoi submitted. . ..18th May 2015
> Invitation got.... 20th May 2015 from QLD
> Visa Lodged. ..... 28th June 2015
> Case Officer..... 20th Aug 2015 (requested pcc and form80)
> Pcc done ........... 24th Aug 2015
> Medical done...... 24th Aug 2015
> 
> Visa Grant .......waiting....waiting....waiting


Hi 
The standard processing time for 489 visa as given in DIBP site is 3 months. But I don't think they are following that procedure. On an average its takes anywhere from 4 to 8 months. May God bless us all with a grant soon.


----------



## Rani74

Hi Friends,

As per the present situation how long does SA take to grant visas to for 489 ss with 60 points. I applied mine on 1st October, submitted my PCC the same day, medicals done but not uploaded yet (should be done in a day or two) and my husband's PTE score by 22nd October. So in such a situation whats the expected date of grant?

Rani


----------



## shrif

hi all,

any idea when I can be invited for subclass 489-(70 points)

Regards,
Sherif
________________________

11/09/2015 -- EOI Submitted (189 Subclass - 263111 - 60 points)
12/10/2015 -- EOI Submitted (489 Subclass - 70 points)
XX/XX/2015 - Invite


----------



## rrajai

jpadda001 said:


> can u guys imagine how much under pressure i am?
> i have applied visa on 17 march and just 3 days short from 7 months after visa applied.
> 
> Submitted my UK Pcc on 9 Sept but until now no luck.


Hi, bro.
We are in same boat. I also applied on 19 march but still waiting for grant. Have your employment verification done?


----------



## Soniass

HWarraich said:


> You are welcome......have you got invite for 489 ? Is yes, from which region in NSW ?


Not yet actually. Its going to be around 6 weeks to complete.


----------



## purple5

red_man said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got invited for 489 almost a week ago and now I'm about to submit my online application for 489 Visa.
> Just would like to confirm few things before I submit my application:
> 
> a) During my EOI, I didn't put any work experience as I was not claiming points for Work Experience. However, during my online visa application steps, they ask for "Employment history for the past 10 years". Should I leave it blank here or not as I am not claiming points for work experience?..I did have more than 2 years of work experience in Australia during my student visa where I worked different jobs but they were not related to my nominated occupation.
> 
> Please advise as I do not want to put wrong information because I previously didn't claim points on my work experience and didn't mention any work there too..
> 
> Also, what are the chances of employment verification/reference checks if you're not claiming points on work experience but you do mention that work?.
> 
> Please share your experience.
> Thanks you in advance




Hi Red_man,

may i know what ur occupation u applied under 489? and whether it is under Family sponsor?

I also waiting for invitation under 489 visa, for Business analyst occupation - dunno whether there is a hope for this occupation for 489 FS.

And for your question, no need to put that job experience as u didnt claim for it anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## zenithnk28

deepgill said:


> Hello experts. .
> I have uploaded form 80 and Australian pcc yesterday. When i can expect visa grant.



Hi Deep!

Visa grant is getting delayed now a days. As per GSM Adelaide they have more application than normal and less case Officers to handle applications. 

Standard time for visa processing for 489 subclass is 3 months. Mine is same case, I applied visa on 28th June for QLD. Still waiting for grant. 

I hope we both will get our visa soon. All the Best.

__________________
489 SS Queensland
Job Code. . ......... 351311 
Total point 60 including 10 points of Ss
Eoi submitted......... 18th May 2015
Invitation got.... 20th May 2015
Visa Lodged. ..... 28th june 2015
Pcc done ........... 14 july 2015
Medical done...... 24th August 2015
Co assigned.........20th Aug 2015(requested Medicals, UK PCC and form80)
Submitted form 80. ....8th Sept 2015
Visa grant.............:fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepgill

zenithnk28 said:


> Hi Deep!
> 
> Visa grant is getting delayed now a days. As per GSM Adelaide they have more application than normal and less case Officers to handle applications.
> 
> Standard time for visa processing for 489 subclass is 3 months. Mine is same case, I applied visa on 28th June for QLD. Still waiting for grant.
> 
> I hope we both will get our visa soon. All the Best.
> 
> __________________
> 489 SS Queensland
> Job Code. . ......... 351311
> Total point 60 including 10 points of Ss
> Eoi submitted......... 18th May 2015
> Invitation got.... 20th May 2015
> Visa Lodged. ..... 28th june 2015
> Pcc done ........... 14 july 2015
> Medical done...... 24th August 2015
> Co assigned.........20th Aug 2015(requested Medicals, UK PCC and form80)
> Submitted form 80. ....8th Sept 2015
> Visa grant.............:fingerscrossed:


Yes mate our timeline almost same. We can just pray to GOD and wait. Best of luck you too.


----------



## mecho24

Finally grant for me also. 

Thank you all for all the support and prompt answers

Skill Assessment 263111 submitted on 02/03/2015 - Accepted on 06/04/2015 | IELTS 09/05/2015 - L/W/R/S 8.5/6/7/7.5 | 09/06/2015 PTE A L/W/R/S 69/65/68/83 | EOI Submitted on 10/6/2015| Invitation - 19/6/2015 | Application Submitted - 01/07/2015| CO Assigned- 28/08/2014 | Additional Documents Uploaded - 21/09/2015 | Grant - 15/10/2015


----------



## Artisaji

mecho24 said:


> Finally grant for me also.
> 
> Thank you all for all the support and prompt answers
> 
> Skill Assessment 263111 submitted on 02/03/2015 - Accepted on 06/04/2015 | IELTS 09/05/2015 - L/W/R/S 8.5/6/7/7.5 | 09/06/2015 PTE A L/W/R/S 69/65/68/83 | EOI Submitted on 10/6/2015| Invitation - 19/6/2015 | Application Submitted - 01/07/2015| CO Assigned- 28/08/2014 | Additional Documents Uploaded - 21/09/2015 | Grant - 15/10/2015


Congrats mecho.


----------



## deepgill

mecho24 said:


> Finally grant for me also.
> 
> Thank you all for all the support and prompt answers
> 
> Skill Assessment 263111 submitted on 02/03/2015 - Accepted on 06/04/2015 | IELTS 09/05/2015 - L/W/R/S 8.5/6/7/7.5 | 09/06/2015 PTE A L/W/R/S 69/65/68/83 | EOI Submitted on 10/6/2015| Invitation - 19/6/2015 | Application Submitted - 01/07/2015| CO Assigned- 28/08/2014 | Additional Documents Uploaded - 21/09/2015 | Grant - 15/10/2015


Congratulations. . Mecho


----------



## Rani74

mecho24 said:


> Finally grant for me also.
> 
> Thank you all for all the support and prompt answers
> 
> Skill Assessment 263111 submitted on 02/03/2015 - Accepted on 06/04/2015 | IELTS 09/05/2015 - L/W/R/S 8.5/6/7/7.5 | 09/06/2015 PTE A L/W/R/S 69/65/68/83 | EOI Submitted on 10/6/2015| Invitation - 19/6/2015 | Application Submitted - 01/07/2015| CO Assigned- 28/08/2014 | Additional Documents Uploaded - 21/09/2015 | Grant - 15/10/2015


Congrats Mecho! By the way is it for 489 SS or FS? And how many points did you claim?


----------



## yiyengar

@zenith nk and deepgill - which part of Queensland state you guys r migrating to?
I have also applied for 489 qld - Townsville.
Awaiting visa Grant .
Internal auditor

Can you pls share ur details

Thanks
Yogesh


----------



## deepgill

yiyengar said:


> @zenith nk and deepgill - which part of Queensland state you guys r migrating to?
> I have also applied for 489 qld - Townsville.
> Awaiting visa Grant .
> Internal auditor
> 
> Can you pls share ur details
> 
> Thanks
> Yogesh


Hi Yogesh.. I am migrating to Murray region in Nsw State sponsorship as a cook. I applied on 30th june.Co was allocated on 25th Aug requested for form80 and Ausi pcc which were submitted on3rd and12th Sept. And also got verification call on 3rd sept and now just waiting.


----------



## yiyengar

Thanks for the details. Can u pls tell me what was the verification call about? Is it done to employers? Or it is just a plain verification


----------



## deepgill

Our restaurant manager received a call in Hindi by a lady but she didn't tell him who is she. She asked him about me and restaurant's sitting and also took my employer 'so contact no. Then she disconnected the phone but after five minutes she called again and wanted to talk to me. She asked me my name. Date of birth. Restaurant name. Joining date.starting and finishing time. Responsibilities.employees name. Equipments. Difference between a cook and a chef. How many employees. How I get pay. When. Then she said if we will need more call you. After disconnecting the phone she called to my boss and asked about me such as is she working in your restaurant and how big your restaurant. Who typed and sign my experience letter. 
But as now I am waiting ,my agent said I might be faced physical verification because of delaying in my case.


----------



## yiyengar

OK thanks for that prompt revert. It seems it was a detailed call of verification process. 

Just a suggestion can we create WhatsApp group for 489 and assist each other.


----------



## deepgill

yiyengar said:


> OK thanks for that prompt revert. It seems it was a detailed call of verification process.
> 
> Just a suggestion can we create WhatsApp group for 489 and assist each other.


Mate at this time I am not using whatsapp. You can send me private message . I will be pleased if I can help you.


----------



## yiyengar

Done that.


----------



## deepgill

yiyengar said:


> Done that.


Thanks very much


----------



## mecho24

Rani74 said:


> Congrats Mecho! By the way is it for 489 SS or FS? And how many points did you claim?


FS and I claim 65 points


----------



## AliAU

We lodged on the 18th of September, all documents there including form 80, PCCs and medicals. Now just waiting....


----------



## Rohail

Hi,
Anyone got nomination from Orana 489 submitted from 15 Aug onward.


----------



## zenithnk28

yiyengar said:


> @zenith nk and deepgill - which part of Queensland state you guys r migrating to?
> I have also applied for 489 qld - Townsville.
> Awaiting visa Grant .
> Internal auditor
> 
> Can you pls share ur details
> 
> Thanks
> Yogesh


Hello Yogesh!

I have applied for 489 QLD - Toowoomba Region. But now got an job offer from a regional area named Mooloolaba near Sunshine coast. 

so waiting for Visa now... after that will decide where to go.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zenithnk28

deepgill said:


> Our restaurant manager received a call in Hindi by a lady but she didn't tell him who is she. She asked him about me and restaurant's sitting and also took my employer 'so contact no. Then she disconnected the phone but after five minutes she called again and wanted to talk to me. She asked me my name. Date of birth. Restaurant name. Joining date.starting and finishing time. Responsibilities.employees name. Equipments. Difference between a cook and a chef. How many employees. How I get pay. When. Then she said if we will need more call you. After disconnecting the phone she called to my boss and asked about me such as is she working in your restaurant and how big your restaurant. Who typed and sign my experience letter.
> But as now I am waiting ,my agent said I might be faced physical verification because of delaying in my case.


Hi Deepgill!

good to know that you are applying as a Cook. I am also in the same category. 

are you applying through any Migration Lawyer?


----------



## deepgill

zenithnk28 said:


> Hi Deepgill!
> 
> good to know that you are applying as a Cook. I am also in the same category.
> 
> are you applying through any Migration Lawyer?


Yes mate I applied through an Mara agent. Could you explain your timeline?


----------



## zenithnk28

deepgill said:


> Yes mate I applied through an Mara agent. Could you explain your timeline?



...................................................................................
Eoi submitted. . ..18th May 2015
Invitation got.... 20th May 2015 from QLD
Visa Lodged. ..... 28th June 2015
Case Officer..... 20th Aug 2015 (requested pcc and form80)
Pcc done ........... 24th Aug 2015
Medical done...... 24th Aug 2015
Case Office ...........16th Oct 2015( requested for further evidence)


Visa Grant .......waiting....waiting....waiting


----------



## deepgill

zenithnk28 said:


> ...................................................................................
> Eoi submitted. . ..18th May 2015
> Invitation got.... 20th May 2015 from QLD
> Visa Lodged. ..... 28th June 2015
> Case Officer..... 20th Aug 2015 (requested pcc and form80)
> Pcc done ........... 24th Aug 2015
> Medical done...... 24th Aug 2015
> Case Office ...........16th Oct 2015( requested for further evidence)
> 
> 
> Visa Grant .......waiting....waiting....waiting


Have you applied 351411 or 351311 for qld ?


----------



## Gvbgduh

Hi, guys!
Please help to get the potential prosessing timeline.
I applied for SS489 NSW on the beginning of September, a week after a Skilled Support Officer emailed me and asked for form 80 and 1221. I sent all of the docs 2 weeks ago, 
Please share your opinion and knowledge what happens after.
How much time will it take to CO to be allocated?
5.09 I paid all fees,
9.10 uploaded PCC and medicine


----------



## yiyengar

Hey zenith, have send you a private message kindly respond
thank you Yogesh


----------



## shameem

Gvbgduh said:


> Hi, guys!
> Please help to get the potential prosessing timeline.
> I applied for SS489 NSW on the beginning of September, a week after a Skilled Support Officer emailed me and asked for form 80 and 1221. I sent all of the docs 2 weeks ago,
> Please share your opinion and knowledge what happens after.
> How much time will it take to CO to be allocated?
> 5.09 I paid all fees,
> 9.10 uploaded PCC and medicine


Dear Mate,
Normally they take three months time frame after lodge the VISA.Hopefully in the month of November you will get the VISA.Don't worry and keep patience.


----------



## zenithnk28

deepgill said:


> Have you applied 351411 or 351311 for qld ?


Hi Deepgill!

I have applied for 351311.


----------



## deepgill

zenithnk28 said:


> Hi Deepgill!
> 
> I have applied for 351311.


Thanks for your reply


----------



## Rani74

shameem said:


> Dear Mate,
> Normally they take three months time frame after lodge the VISA.Hopefully in the month of November you will get the VISA.Don't worry and keep patience.


Hi Shameem

The three months time frame is just for NSW or any state? I applied for SA so is that applicable to SA too?

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## zeera

hi all

I am writing in this blog for the very first time..
I have applied for 489 regional provisional visa for South Australia on Aug 24th 2015. got my medicals done on 17th sept 2015, got an employment verification call on Oct 7th 2015.....and now am desperately waiting for the grant.

1. My concern is that approx how long does it take to get the golden email once after your job verifcation is done?

2. Is there any chance that my employer may again be contacted? Although the call that came previously was attended by me. I was asked several questions regarding my self and my job and the company. Later the lady from the high commission talked to my CEO and asked almost the same things from him. I guess there isn't anything left for them to doubt my integrity.... but the wait is driving me nuts.

timeline:
category : 223111 (HR Adviser), VETASSES +ve outcome Sept 2014, IELTS May 2014 overall 7.5 bands, EOI submitted 11 July 2015, invitation received 12 Aug 2014, Visa applied 24 Aug 2015, all documents uploaded upfront including pcc and form 80 etc, medicals done upfront on 17 Sept 2015, job verification call on 7th Oct 2015, Visa grant awaited:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gvbgduh

shameem said:


> Dear Mate,
> Normally they take three months time frame after lodge the VISA.Hopefully in the month of November you will get the VISA.Don't worry and keep patience.


Thank you very much, mate!


----------



## summernight

Nemesis9413 said:


> I am feeling quite lucky that I was invited in 2 weeks (1 round) under 489 RS 261313 Software Engineer with 65 points~~
> 
> EOI submitted 27/02/15
> Invitation received 13/03/15
> Application submitted 15/03/15 (PCC completed in advance)
> Medical + Bridging Visa granted 17/03/15
> 
> Now just finger cross and tracking the progress via ImmiAccount everyday


Just wondering do you apply for the 489 visa RS by yourself or through an agent? I want to apply for the 489 NSW but I am not sure how hard it is...

Another thing is that they require to submit certified copy of the skills assessment. However I have the original soft copy of the skill assessment only, so I can't get it certified. Does the original soft copy of skills assessment suffice?

Thank you in advance for your advice


----------



## shrif

dears,

do I have a chance to get invited this round?

EOI: 12/10/2015 (Regional Provisional (subclass 489-FS, 70 points)

Thanks


----------



## AliAU

Hi

I'm scared to advise you but I left our agents and did it ourselves. I found it incredibly straight forward and am horrified at what they wanted to charge us to simply upload and fill basic details which we already had. That said it depends on the complexity of your case and how lazy you are...ours was simple and I preferred doing it myself as I'm pedantic about details and getting everything done immediately in order to prevent delays from our side. Good luck! I uploaded the original skills assessment....not sure if it's an issue. Awaiting our visa outcome now.


----------



## summernight

Thanks a lot mate  Wish you best of luck with your visa


----------



## summernight

I'm going to apply for the 489 NSW RS and preparing the documents required. Can you please advise me:

1. a signed statement of your commitment to move to the Orana region (you can adapt this example) 
---> can I copy the example they provide and just adjust the paragraph on my reasons for migrating to Australia? Is there anything special that you would advise me to write this letter? 

2. Current Resume ---> can I use the same structure as the resume that I use to apply for job? 

3. Evidence of studying and living in Regional Australia such as certified notification of results and transcript of academic record 
---> What is the notification of results? Is it the Graduation Statement?

4. Evidence of studying and living in regional Australia, such as evidence of residency which spans 2 years ie rental agreements and utility bills
---> As I lived part of the time in regional area with my relative, I didn't have rental agreement or utility bills in that period. I can only provide evidence for part of the time living there, does it suffice?

Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## zenithnk28

deepgill said:


> Thanks for your reply


Hi Deep!

Need to ask you one thing.. do they call all your past employers for reference check or the recent one , where you are working currently.

I have checked with all my friends and colleagues who gave my reference, they haven't got any calls yet. Please Help.



................................................................................... 

Eoi submitted. . ..18th May 2015
Invitation got.... 20th May 2015 from QLD
Visa Lodged. ..... 28th June 2015
Case Officer..... 20th Aug 2015 (requested pcc and form80)
Pcc done ........... 24th Aug 2015
Medical done...... 24th Aug 2015

Visa Grant .......waiting....waiting....waiting


----------



## deepgill

Hi Zenithnk28... Currently I am working in an Indian restaurant since 2011. I have also submitted my Aussi unpaid experience but I didn't claim any point for that. I don't think my Aussie boss got any call. But at curreat workplace we all got call as I already mentioned before.


----------



## sadeestyle

My husband is going to apply for 489 subclass chef with 75 points. My question is about work experience that he has 6 month experience in Gympie/Australia and 2 and half year experience in Pakistan. We have all documents including contracts,pay slips tax returns and group certificates from Australia but as in Pakistan everything is not as organised as in Australia so we only have contracts, payslips and group certificates but does not have tax returns because in Pakistan's law Employees under 33,000 rupees salary is not eligible to pay taxes and my husband's salary was just 27,000. what should we do now? can we apply without tax return slips?


----------



## udaya111

*Invite ?*

Hi,

Did anyone receive an invite for this round ? My EOI was submitted on 26/08 and according to some posts they have only invited up to 16/08.


----------



## zenithnk28

sadeestyle said:


> My husband is going to apply for 489 subclass chef with 75 points. My question is about work experience that he has 6 month experience in Gympie/Australia and 2 and half year experience in Pakistan. We have all documents including contracts,pay slips tax returns and group certificates from Australia but as in Pakistan everything is not as organised as in Australia so we only have contracts, payslips and group certificates but does not have tax returns because in Pakistan's law Employees under 33,000 rupees salary is not eligible to pay taxes and my husband's salary was just 27,000. what should we do now? can we apply without tax return slips?


Hello!

Yes you can apply without that also. either give a self declaration letter stating that your income not eligible to pay taxes. or get it written on company's letter head. 

All the best.....


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Any 489 (FS) received invitation on 23-Oct-2015?


----------



## purple5

shrif said:


> dears,
> 
> do I have a chance to get invited this round?
> 
> EOI: 12/10/2015 (Regional Provisional (subclass 489-FS, 70 points)
> 
> Thanks



It's depend on your occupation. What is your occupation? And to which state is your FS 489?


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii guys..has anyone moved to orana recently??I wanted to know abt the environment and job opportunities over there..I m planning to apply for 489 but a bit hesitant abt work opportunities there


----------



## SOURABH.C

One more thing..while applying for orana sponsorship do we need to upload all docs at the same time or can we only make payment and upload docs later on??


----------



## shaku

Can anybody tell me the IELTS validity period accepted by DIBP and the corresponding reference where this is mentioned ?


----------



## shrif

purple5 said:


> It's depend on your occupation. What is your occupation? And to which state is your FS 489?


Hi, I have received my invitation in this round (23/10/2015 - 2631- Computer Network Professionals ,70 points - Sydney)


Thanks,
Sherif


----------



## shameem

shaku said:


> Can anybody tell me the IELTS validity period accepted by DIBP and the corresponding reference where this is mentioned ?


Hi mates,
The IELTS validity period is Two years and DIBP is also consider this timeline.
lane:


----------



## deepak27352

please someone tell me...they call from landline number or mobile for job varification


----------



## rrajai

deepak27352 said:


> please someone tell me...they call from landline number or mobile for job varification


It depends type of verification, in physical verification they call from mobile may be from your offica after inquired about you from your employer. In telephonic verification they may call from landline.
If they ask are you in the office ? than tell them whatever is true never lie to them.
I did the mistake but you be careful.
Remember name of your colleauge in your office.
Projects name.
Salary slip detail.
Resposibilities.
Nos of employees in your company.
And also confirm all detail with your employee.


----------



## rrajai

Anybody here got negative outcome due to negative physical verification of employment. Please share your case i have done some mistake while physical verification.
I was on the way to my office but i said i am in the office when I was asked "are you in the office?".
When they said we are in your office and where are you? than, I told them i am on the way. 
And reached with in 5min. 
I just want to know how it will affect their decision.
Also One of my colleague at site not recognise my name because they know me with my pet name.
What will happen god knows!
Pray for me.


----------



## deepak27352

Thanks dear....i missed mobile call from delhi 10 days ago....I didn't call back....i had doubt so i asked...did they call once only if not picked up


----------



## udaya111

shrif said:


> Hi, I have received my invitation in this round (23/10/2015 - 2631- Computer Network Professionals ,70 points - Sydney)
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Sherif


Congratz Dude... Hope to get mine on next round.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepak27352

today called to know status..they said your case is observed ....wait till November they can call..........what does it mean.....please somebody tell me


----------



## shameem

*Deepak*



deepak27352 said:


> please someone tell me...they call from landline number or mobile for job varification


Hi Deepak,
I would like to share my personal experience regarding job verification.I still remember that they have called for job verification to our HR department through their land phone which they got from my company letter head pad.Within two days i got my VISA so don't worry. It's a random process means your job might be verified or not but get prepared early by informed your HR department's concern regarding the job inquiry.
Cheers.


----------



## deepgill

shameem said:


> Hi Deepak,
> I would like to share my personal experience regarding job verification.I still remember that they have called for job verification to our HR department through their land phone which they got from my company letter head pad.Within two days i got my VISA so don't worry. It's a random process means your job might be verified or not but get prepared early by informed your HR department's concern regarding the job inquiry.
> Cheers.


Hi Shameem... Mate my job verification has been done on 3rd September and i submitted my requested documents form 80and auzi pcc on 12sept but still waiting for decision. Why 489 are not getting visa or any decision in this month? This waiting is killing us.


----------



## deepak27352

deepak27352 said:


> today called to know status..they said your case is observed ....wait till November they can call..........what does it mean.....please somebody tell me


please anybody tell me about this..


----------



## shameem

*deepgill*



deepgill said:


> Hi Shameem... Mate my job verification has been done on 3rd September and i submitted my requested documents form 80and auzi pcc on 12sept but still waiting for decision. Why 489 are not getting visa or any decision in this month? This waiting is killing us.


Dear Deepgill,
I have to waith for five months from the date of my VISA lodgment and that time was horrible.It's a critical time.Don't worry you will get it.Keep yourself busy on something else and have patience.
Cheers.


----------



## deepgill

shameem said:


> Dear Deepgill,
> I have to waith for five months from the date of my VISA lodgment and that time was horrible.It's a critical time.Don't worry you will get it.Keep yourself busy on something else and have patience.
> Cheers.


Yes mate i try to keep me busy at my workplace. Thanks shameem for your kind words. I faith in GOD. May GOD grant this wish of mine!


----------



## HWarraich

OnlyAustralia said:


> Any 489 (FS) received invitation on 23-Oct-2015?


I got invite on 23rd for 489 FS visa.


----------



## Mandip

Hi Friends:
I have logged EOI on 26th Oct 2015 for 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) under 489 sub class....How much time it took to get invitation


----------



## Mandip

rrajai said:


> It depends type of verification, in physical verification they call from mobile may be from your offica after inquired about you from your employer. In telephonic verification they may call from landline.
> If they ask are you in the office ? than tell them whatever is true never lie to them.
> I did the mistake but you be careful.
> Remember name of your colleauge in your office.
> Projects name.
> Salary slip detail.
> Resposibilities.
> Nos of employees in your company.
> And also confirm all detail with your employee.




At which stage they do physical verification?????


----------



## HWarraich

mecho24 said:


> FS and I claim 65 points


Hi Macho24,

Congrats for your visa grant. I have sent you a PM regarding condition on 489FS. Please reply


----------



## jpadda001

yyyoooooohhhooooo got my grant today


----------



## deepgill

jpadda001 said:


> yyyoooooohhhooooo got my grant today


Wow! Bro finally you got your grant after long wait. Really happy for you. Enjoy your day . Best of luck for your future planning.


----------



## tt2

jpadda001 said:


> yyyoooooohhhooooo got my grant today


Finally congratulations


----------



## HWarraich

jpadda001 said:


> yyyoooooohhhooooo got my grant today


Congrats Padda Saab!


----------



## Soniass

jpadda001 said:


> yyyoooooohhhooooo got my grant today


congrats


----------



## Artisaji

jpadda001 said:


> yyyoooooohhhooooo got my grant today


Congrats. All the best for a prosperous future in oz. Your patience paid off.


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends.. Today in the early morning i called to DIBP and got answer. .. Wait and Patience... Patience..,.


----------



## potpot

Soniass said:


> congrats


Hi Soniass. I am just wondering if you have received an invite from Orana Region? I submitted mine last Sept. 08. Thanks and hoping for your reply.


----------



## deepak27352

deepgill said:


> Hello friends.. Today in the early morning i called to DIBP and got answer. .. Wait and Patience... Patience..,.


i too called last monday..they said wait till november end...did they tell any time period?


----------



## Pranavjalpa

jpadda001 said:


> yyyoooooohhhooooo got my grant today



Congratulations my friend !!!!


----------



## deepgill

deepak27352 said:


> i too called last monday..they said wait till november end...did they tell any time period?


No mate she just said ..Patience


----------



## deepgill

deepak27352 said:


> i too called last monday..they said wait till november end...did they tell any time period?


No mate she just said ..Patience


----------



## Rosslleee

I lodged for my Visa 489 SS for NT on 6th Oct 2015. Waiting for the CO or Direct Grant. This waiting is killing. Hope all of us get the Grant in quick time. Prayers for all.


----------



## deepgill

Rosslleee said:


> I lodged for my Visa 489 SS for NT on 6th Oct 2015. Waiting for the CO or Direct Grant. This waiting is killing. Hope all of us get the Grant in quick time. Prayers for all.


Rosslleee as you can see all are eagerly waiting for this golden chance. Don't know what happened after September month no Grant in October but in November a March appllicant JPadda got his grant. So we can jus pray and waiting. Best of luck mate.


----------



## udaya111

*489*



Mandip said:


> Hi Friends:
> I have logged EOI on 26th Oct 2015 for 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) under 489 sub class....How much time it took to get invitation


Hi Mandip,

Is it FS or SS. My EOI was submitted on 26 AUG with 60 points for 263111.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

udaya111 said:


> Hi Mandip,
> 
> Is it FS or SS. My EOI was submitted on 26 AUG with 60 points for 263111.


I applied 489 FS on 3-july-2015 and still waiting.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Pranavjalpa said:


> Congratulations my friend !!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Rosslleee

I have seen in other forums that some applicants got their Visa last week in about two months time from the lodgement. I think that current processing time is approx about 2 months, provided that you have submitted all your documents beofre CO is assigned> Good chance of Direct Grant as well. 

Its just my assumption from what I have been seeing lately. 

Best Wishes to all


----------



## path_prasanna

guys i have opened a new thread for those who got their invite on the month of Aug and applied to please share your information there.so that it will be easy for everyone who's viewing.
link given below
Thanks

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6473-aug-2015-489-visa-applicants-status.html


----------



## Mandip

udaya111 said:


> Hi Mandip,
> 
> Is it FS or SS. My EOI was submitted on 26 AUG with 60 points for 263111.





Mine is 489 SS


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hi mandip which occupation and area have u applied for?? N ur points?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Has anyone received 489 FS invitation on 06-Nov-2015?


----------



## Intellectual

OnlyAustralia said:


> Has anyone received 489 FS invitation on 06-Nov-2015?


Hi there mate,

I also applied for 489 FS (brother in Melbourne) on 1st July, 2015 with 60 points (including the sponsorship). I also haven't got any reply/invitation till now. Keeping my fingers cross... My brother calculated all of the expenses which one has to bear if he's applying for a 489 FS and in his opinion, it's very expensive. 

He has asked me to apply for Canada instead. 

I have been to Sydney, Australia and stayed there for almost 2 years on a student visa and had to return back home due to some personal reasons. Personally, I like Australia way more than Canada and would love to migrate there, this time.... 

Can you please break down the expenses for 489 FS vs 189???? As Canada's processing fees is only $1,500/-.... Waiting for your reply....


----------



## HWarraich

Intellectual said:


> Hi there mate,
> 
> I also applied for 489 FS (brother in Melbourne) on 1st July, 2015 with 60 points (including the sponsorship). I also haven't got any reply/invitation till now. Keeping my fingers cross... My brother calculated all of the expenses which one has to bear if he's applying for a 489 FS and in his opinion, it's very expensive.
> 
> He has asked me to apply for Canada instead.
> 
> I have been to Sydney, Australia and stayed there for almost 2 years on a student visa and had to return back home due to some personal reasons. Personally, I like Australia way more than Canada and would love to migrate there, this time....
> 
> Can you please break down the expenses for 489 FS vs 189???? As Canada's processing fees is only $1,500/-.... Waiting for your reply....


No difference in expense for 189 and 489 FS. Its less for Canada but its much difficult to get PR under express entry program.


----------



## potpot

Hi All,

I have submitted my Application in ORANA region for 489 Visa. I have applied last September 8,2015 and got a positive asssessment last Nov. 10 2015 with 65 pts including 10 pts State Sponsprship. I am just wondering how many days to wait for invitaion? Thank you very much.


----------



## Mandip

I had applied for computer network and system engineer with 50+10 points under SS for all regional areas


----------



## Mandip

SOURABH.C said:


> Hi mandip which occupation and area have u applied for?? N ur points?





I had applied for computer network and system engineer with 50+10 points under SS for all regional areas


----------



## shahzadms

*489 visa*

Dear Sir,

i have IT system engineers holding 21 yrs sound background, also diploma in software engineering and PGD of 2 yrs but no bachelors.

i start immigration process through one of consultant in india. ACS results positive recevied .

we proceed to dibp/vertassess to get point advisory, and result is negative. which means they did not recognize my diplomas.

now agent suggest i cant apply 189/190 as i did not get 60 qualify points. so he ask me you can proceed with 489 visa nominee or state sponsor with ielts 7 bands which give me 60 qualify points.

they say below to me
======================================
cannot be recognised by VETASSESS for the purposes of awarding points for qualifications under the General Skilled Migration Points Test as:
•	the qualification does not lend itself to comparison to a qualification on the AQF
•	At the time of award the awarding institute and/or the qualification was not recognised by the relevant authorities in the country of award
•	'this is a trade proficiency level qualification and cannot be compared to a formal qualification on the AQF 
========================================

now can you advise is it really true we cant proceed 189/190, 2nd is this agent error or mistake. what should i do probably

i am seeking your precious advise recommandation on this case

regards
shahzadms


----------



## HWarraich

shahzadms said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> i have IT system engineers holding 21 yrs sound background, also diploma in software engineering and PGD of 2 yrs but no bachelors.
> 
> i start immigration process through one of consultant in india. ACS results positive recevied .
> 
> we proceed to dibp/vertassess to get point advisory, and result is negative. which means they did not recognize my diplomas.
> 
> now agent suggest i cant apply 189/190 as i did not get 60 qualify points. so he ask me you can proceed with 489 visa nominee or state sponsor with ielts 7 bands which give me 60 qualify points.
> 
> they say below to me
> ======================================
> cannot be recognised by VETASSESS for the purposes of awarding points for qualifications under the General Skilled Migration Points Test as:
> &#149;	the qualification does not lend itself to comparison to a qualification on the AQF
> &#149;	At the time of award the awarding institute and/or the qualification was not recognised by the relevant authorities in the country of award
> &#149;	'this is a trade proficiency level qualification and cannot be compared to a formal qualification on the AQF
> ========================================
> 
> now can you advise is it really true we cant proceed 189/190, 2nd is this agent error or mistake. what should i do probably
> 
> i am seeking your precious advise recommandation on this case
> 
> regards
> shahzadms


Share your occupation for which you received positive assesment from ACS


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Intellectual said:


> Hi there mate,
> 
> I also applied for 489 FS (brother in Melbourne) on 1st July, 2015 with 60 points (including the sponsorship). I also haven't got any reply/invitation till now. Keeping my fingers cross... My brother calculated all of the expenses which one has to bear if he's applying for a 489 FS and in his opinion, it's very expensive.
> 
> He has asked me to apply for Canada instead.
> 
> I have been to Sydney, Australia and stayed there for almost 2 years on a student visa and had to return back home due to some personal reasons. Personally, I like Australia way more than Canada and would love to migrate there, this time....
> 
> Can you please break down the expenses for 489 FS vs 189???? As Canada's processing fees is only $1,500/-.... Waiting for your reply....



Dear Brother,

Forget expenses as it is a one-time investment. In addition, you will recover expense in Australia easily as a base salary in Australia is higher than Canada. Just pray that we get an invitation as soon as possible. As per my knowledge, Australia's Immigration charges is higher than Canada.

Getting PR in Express Entry is not simple, lots of rejections have been registered till now.


----------



## hcelgoog

deepgill said:


> Rosslleee as you can see all are eagerly waiting for this golden chance. Don't know what happened after September month no Grant in October but in November a March appllicant JPadda got his grant. So we can jus pray and waiting. Best of luck mate.


Hi deepgill 
I am April applicant still waiting for the decision, today I called DIBP and they advised me to wait for more two weeks as they have a huge bulk of cases these days.
I wonder what are DIBP priorities to handle old cases, is it lodgment date or last CO contacted date?


----------



## deepgill

hcelgoog said:


> Hi deepgill
> I am April applicant still waiting for the decision, today I called DIBP and they advised me to wait for more two weeks as they have a huge bulk of cases these days.
> I wonder what are DIBP priorities to handle old cases, is it lodgment date or last CO contacted date?


Yes mate they have jus standard reply Wait .... Wait. How long ... don't know. If you see my signature my co's allocation date and submitted date . These days don't know how they are handling. But don't worry mate GOD listens us and ll fulfill our wishes. I can understand your waiting period. Best of luck.


----------



## Jnk

hcelgoog said:


> Hi deepgill
> I am April applicant still waiting for the decision, today I called DIBP and they advised me to wait for more two weeks as they have a huge bulk of cases these days.
> I wonder what are DIBP priorities to handle old cases, is it lodgment date or last CO contacted date?


Hi There,

Do you can specific to me about your signature (second payment) as I got to know you cant pay in installment right ? and if it is second payment the does it meant about spouse's IELTS ? would like to know about it in details also you can pm me... just need some advice. 

Thanks and regards,
Janak


----------



## hcelgoog

Jnk said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Do you can specific to me about your signature (second payment) as I got to know you cant pay in installment right ? and if it is second payment the does it meant about spouse's IELTS ? would like to know about it in details also you can pm me... just need some advice.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Janak


You are right, VAC2 is not payable till the department consider your case is decision ready. I have cleared this amount on September but unfortunately my health clearance got expired by the same month. This amount entitle your dependent for 510 hours of English course by AMES once you arrived there.


----------



## Soniass

Hi everyone,

I got my invitation on 11th Nov. i am just wondering that in how many days i will get nomination from DIBP.


----------



## RIDA

Hi all
Need suggestions and information please

I have lodged an EOI FOR 189 As Accountant gen
With 60 points but haven't received invitation whereas my Temp 485 is going to be finished In 2 months.
I have been told to apply 489 family sponsored to creat a back up as it will be on 65 points and likely to get invitation in a month and it will be a new EOI of course for 489

Question is 
During 189 invitation period if I have granted 489 or I have lodged my application after invitation for 489 can I cancel the granted visa if I get invited for 189 or do I have to stick to it?????

How long will 489 takes to be invited on family sponsored???

Is it better to go for state sponsorship with more points or better to apply for 489 and wait for 189 inv???

Any advice or suggestion will be awesome 
Cheers


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii all, how much time does it take normally between applying ,getting .invitation and receiving nomination for 489 visa??


----------



## gagan.28

Hi Guys - I have applied for 489 on November 15 with 65 points. Any estimate when can I get invitation ?


----------



## gagan.28

Hi Rosslleee - Can you confirm your points and how much time it took to get invitation? I also applied today with 65 points under 489 so just wondering how much it will take. Appreciate your response.


----------



## Rani74

Soniass said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my invitation on 11th Nov. i am just wondering that in how many days i will get nomination from DIBP.


You mean you got the invite from the state? Which state did you apply for?


----------



## Rosslleee

gagan.28 said:


> Hi Rosslleee - Can you confirm your points and how much time it took to get invitation? I also applied today with 65 points under 489 so just wondering how much it will take. Appreciate your response.


Dear Gagan,

I got Invitation in 4 weeks time. I lodged my Visa Application on 6th Oct 15' and few days back i.e. on 12th Nov 15', Case Officer was assigned, she has asked me for more documents. 

Best of Luck to you for your processing


----------



## Rani74

Rosslleee said:


> Dear Gagan,
> 
> I got Invitation in 4 weeks time. I lodged my Visa Application on 6th Oct 15' and few days back i.e. on 12th Nov 15', Case Officer was assigned, she has asked me for more documents.
> 
> Best of Luck to you for your processing


Rosslleee, thats great! I lodged on 30th of September, so far no CO is assigned! Which visa had you applied for? and how many points have you claimed? Hey please add your signature, this will stop people from asking you such questions .

Rani


----------



## Artisaji

Hi all
Getting worried about the delay. Its been 6 weeks since co contact there is no response till now. Don't know what is happening with DIBP.


----------



## Rani74

Artisaji said:


> Hi all
> Getting worried about the delay. Its been 6 weeks since co contact there is no response till now. Don't know what is happening with DIBP.


Perhaps on its way for a direct grant! You have submitted Form 80 too, so why should the CO contact when he has all the required the docs! I have read and even my agent has told me that if the CO has all the docs and doesnt require any additional docs we wouldnt know if a CO is even assigned. So chill 

Rani


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys, have a question for you, would you be interested in having a tracker for your 489 visa? 

I can create one, just let me know. I dont think there are any GoogleSpreadSheet trackers.


----------



## Soniass

Rani74 said:


> You mean you got the invite from the state? Which state did you apply for?


Yes. I got invitation from Orana region.


----------



## bishnu1125

Soniass said:


> Yes. I got invitation from Orana region.


HI Soniass, I have also applied for the orana region with 70 points on 12 sept 2015 occupation Taxation Accountant, invitation not received yet. can you please tell me your orana reference number is in between 15700-15750? My one is in between 15751-15800. Would be appreciated if you reply. Eagerly waiting for invitation. Thanks


----------



## RIDA

Hi what's the procedure to apply 489 on family sponsored?? 
Any specific website or state website??
Any help will be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## hcelgoog

Guys 
It seem all grants issued last week done by GSM Adelaide, am I right?
Any one Belongs to GSM Brisbane?


----------



## Rani74

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, have a question for you, would you be interested in having a tracker for your 489 visa?
> 
> I can create one, just let me know. I dont think there are any GoogleSpreadSheet trackers.


Yes please create one, would be very helpful. Thanks a ton for bringing this up.


----------



## tt2

Rani74 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, have a question for you, would you be interested in having a tracker for your 489 visa?
> 
> I can create one, just let me know. I dont think there are any GoogleSpreadSheet trackers.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

tt2 said:


> Rani74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please do thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys done. Please add your cases. Hopefully will help to track your visas and progress.
> 
> url: My Immigration Tracker | 489 visa tracker
Click to expand...


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii all,plz tell how can I view others signatures and add mine..I know it sounds silly but I have no idea how to do this


----------



## Rani74

andreyx108b said:


> tt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys done. Please add your cases. Hopefully will help to track your visas and progress.
> 
> url: My Immigration Tracker | 489 visa tracker
> 
> 
> 
> Added .
Click to expand...


----------



## SOURABH.C

Soniass said:


> Yes. I got invitation from Orana region.


Congrats Sonia.plz tell me how much time did it took for u to get invited..n ur category n points?


----------



## HWarraich

RIDA said:


> Hi what's the procedure to apply 489 on family sponsored??
> Any specific website or state website??
> Any help will be appreciated
> Thanks


Please check below link:-

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-

If you have any concern, please let me know.


----------



## gagan.28

Hi - Just want to check if my sister can sponsor me if she is living in sydney. I checked with one of the consultant and he said its not possible since its applicable for regional areas only. Can someone confirm.

Thanks


----------



## HWarraich

gagan.28 said:


> Hi - Just want to check if my sister can sponsor me if she is living in sydney. I checked with one of the consultant and he said its not possible since its applicable for regional areas only. Can someone confirm.
> 
> Thanks


In which post code she is living ?


----------



## hcelgoog

gagan.28 said:


> Hi - Just want to check if my sister can sponsor me if she is living in sydney. I checked with one of the consultant and he said its not possible since its applicable for regional areas only. Can someone confirm.
> 
> Thanks


Yes He is right. Brisbane, Sydney, Newcastle and Wollongong can not sponsor for 489 FS. else where possible.


----------



## Soniass

Hi, i am using macbook and HP scanner to scan docs. Can someone please guidr me how to reduce size of docs in mac. J have lodged visa but unable to scan docs as per their requirement.
I will really appreciate your suggestions.
thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Soniass said:


> Hi, i am using macbook and HP scanner to scan docs. Can someone please guidr me how to reduce size of docs in mac. J have lodged visa but unable to scan docs as per their requirement. I will really appreciate your suggestions. thanks


Google pdf resize - its the best way


----------



## Artisaji

Rani74 said:


> Perhaps on its way for a direct grant! You have submitted Form 80 too, so why should the CO contact when he has all the required the docs! I have read and even my agent has told me that if the CO has all the docs and doesnt require any additional docs we wouldnt know if a CO is even assigned. So chill
> 
> Rani


My co asked for further evidence of sponsor. I submitted the same on 8th October.


----------



## Artisaji

andreyx108b said:


> tt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys done. Please add your cases. Hopefully will help to track your visas and progress.
> 
> url: My Immigration Tracker | 489 visa tracker
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I would like to add my case to the tracker but I'm not able to login or register. Please assist me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Manu107

Hi, 

I have my ICT Account manager 225211 skill positive but I don't think any states will open even if they open it will be for a short time.

As I am 31 years of age and 9 years of experince would like to posses my Master in MBA in South Australia . Will it help me after perusing my MBA to work and apply for PR my residing in Australia.

Please suggest me to take necessary decision .

Thanks and regards

Manu


----------



## path_prasanna

anyone got 489 visa grant today?


----------



## tt2

Rani[/quote]

My co asked for further evidence of sponsor. I submitted the same on 8th October.[/QUOTE]

I wanted to fund out when you lodged your visa and when did the case officer contacted you?


----------



## Rani74

Artisaji said:


> My co asked for further evidence of sponsor. I submitted the same on 8th October.


Further evidence! What else do they require?


----------



## Rani74

CO contacted today.


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> CO contacted today.


Good .... have he asked for more documents? I uploaded my Form 80 today ...... :fingerscrossed:

Best of Luck to you. I hope the CO doesn't take much time to make the final decision. I guess they will work for another 3 weeks before Christmas and New Year Holidays. If they do not make the decision within 3 weeks (approx.), it will reach January.

God Bless Us


----------



## MAS343

Hi All

I have query. For immigration under subclass 489, is it necessary to have one or more years of post qualification experience? I have more than 5 years of experience but not post qualification, degree will be gained in March 2016, its BSc hons from Oxford Brookes University.

Thank you


----------



## HWarraich

Manu107 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my ICT Account manager 225211 skill positive but I don't think any states will open even if they open it will be for a short time.
> 
> As I am 31 years of age and 9 years of experince would like to posses my Master in MBA in South Australia . Will it help me after perusing my MBA to work and apply for PR my residing in Australia.
> 
> Please suggest me to take necessary decision .
> 
> Thanks and regards
> 
> Manu


Yes, you can apply after completing 2 years in Australia from any Australian university/institute.


----------



## HWarraich

MAS343 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have query. For immigration under subclass 489, is it necessary to have one or more years of post qualification experience? I have more than 5 years of experience but not post qualification, degree will be gained in March 2016, its BSc hons from Oxford Brookes University.
> 
> Thank you


Your degree will be regular or part time ?

Is your 5 years experience is relevent to the you obtained prior to last qualification ?


----------



## Soniass

I have one query. I have lodged my visa today and uploaded all required documents. I am just wondering that can we book appointment for medical examination before assigning case officer. I have generated HAP ID for both applicants. Please suggest me as i am confused as someone told me it is ok to do it before assigning case officer and i read somewhere that case officer will determine your health examination requirement m and after that you can apply for the same.


----------



## Rani74

Soniass said:


> I have one query. I have lodged my visa today and uploaded all required documents. I am just wondering that can we book appointment for medical examination before assigning case officer. I have generated HAP ID for both applicants. Please suggest me as i am confused as someone told me it is ok to do it before assigning case officer and i read somewhere that case officer will determine your health examination requirement m and after that you can apply for the same.


Once the HAP ID is generated, you can go ahead with the medicals. You need not wait for the CO to ask for it.

Rani


----------



## deepgill

Soniass said:


> I have one query. I have lodged my visa today and uploaded all required documents. I am just wondering that can we book appointment for medical examination before assigning case officer. I have generated HAP ID for both applicants. Please suggest me as i am confused as someone told me it is ok to do it before assigning case officer and i read somewhere that case officer will determine your health examination requirement m and after that you can apply for the same.


Soniass .. You can see my signature as after my visa submission (30th june) i have done my medical (27th july)before co's allocation(25th aug).
Your first entry date to Australia will be considered according to your medical or pcc date.


----------



## hcelgoog

Rani74 said:


> CO contacted today.


Hi Rani
Can I ask, which team contacted you? Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## Rosslleee

Soniass said:


> I have one query. I have lodged my visa today and uploaded all required documents. I am just wondering that can we book appointment for medical examination before assigning case officer. I have generated HAP ID for both applicants. Please suggest me as i am confused as someone told me it is ok to do it before assigning case officer and i read somewhere that case officer will determine your health examination requirement m and after that you can apply for the same.


Dear Soniass,

Yes, you can book appointment for medical, I did the same. Medical Examination is compulsory for all. There are cases where applicants got direct grant, the CO did'nt contact them as the documents were completed beforehand. You can book appointment with your HAP ID.

Best of Luck


----------



## Soniass

Hi Rosselin, 

thanks for the reply. 
But how we could determine that which test are required for our visa. I have tried to book an appointment online but there are 5 test options are available(med exam, chest x-ray , tuberclosis and so so). In my opinion one med exam and x-ray is required but i am not sure.

Have u got your visa. When did you apply?


----------



## Soniass

Thanks rani and deepgill. I will book an appointment for me and my spouse soon. Tell me one thing do i need to fill any form like form 26, 160 for med examination or i just need to bring emedical cert which i downloaded from my immi acc.?

Any idea of fees for medicals?


----------



## hcelgoog

Soniass said:


> Thanks rani and deepgill. I will book an appointment for me and my spouse soon. Tell me one thing do i need to fill any form like form 26, 160 for med examination or i just need to bring emedical cert which i downloaded from my immi acc.?
> 
> Any idea of fees for medicals?


Form 26 and 160 for paper based applicants. Since you are using eMedical system you don't need to do so.


----------



## HWarraich

Soniass said:


> Thanks rani and deepgill. I will book an appointment for me and my spouse soon. Tell me one thing do i need to fill any form like form 26, 160 for med examination or i just need to bring emedical cert which i downloaded from my immi acc.?
> 
> Any idea of fees for medicals?


You don't need any form. Just the emedical and original passports are required. Fee depends on hospital you are going for your medical examination. You can confirm by calling the respective hospital.


----------



## Rosslleee

Soniass said:


> Hi Rosselin,
> 
> thanks for the reply.
> But how we could determine that which test are required for our visa. I have tried to book an appointment online but there are 5 test options are available(med exam, chest x-ray , tuberclosis and so so). In my opinion one med exam and x-ray is required but i am not sure.
> 
> Have u got your visa. When did you apply?


You just book an appointment and take your HAP ID and your Passport (dependent's as well), the clinic/hospital will look at the HAP ID and do it them self .... Good Luck


----------



## RIDA

Is it possible to get invited for 189 while you have lodged you 489 invitaion or have granted your 489??


----------



## HWarraich

RIDA said:


> Is it possible to get invited for 189 while you have lodged you 489 invitaion or have granted your 489??


Yes its possible if you have 2 different EOI's for both. Else not possible


----------



## ameen.ahsan

Hi All,

I have been recently allocated a CO. It's been exactly a month since the application was lodged. i.e. 15th October. The CO is asking for Medicals and Polio vaccination certificate only. Does it mean the CO is satisfied with all other documents?


Thanks


----------



## Grewal_1

Hi, I am new to this forum and I want to apply for 489 visa (NSW). I have submitted my EOI but I just came to know that Orana region is not accepting any new applications. Anyone knows about which regions are still accepting applications for general accountants.


----------



## SOURABH.C

How many points have u got??


----------



## hcelgoog

*Grant Received*

Guys today finally my long wait since April payoff ...
Alhmduliallah, at 2:45 PM Brisbane Local time I got 5 generated auto mails.
Visa 489 FS.
Application date 24/04/2015
last basic document submitted 9/08/2015.
Vac 2 paid 15/09/2015
Medical expired 16/09/2015
Medical Renewed 18/10/2015
Filled form 815 22/10/2015
Last Phone contact done on 13/11/2015 (CO advised to wait more two weeks)
Grant date 18/11/2015 :second:
IED 7/03/2016


----------



## RIDA

Congrats 
Can I ask you on how many points you applied and whereabouts in Aus?
Cheers


----------



## HWarraich

ameen.ahsan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been recently allocated a CO. It's been exactly a month since the application was lodged. i.e. 15th October. The CO is asking for Medicals and Polio vaccination certificate only. Does it mean the CO is satisfied with all other documents?
> 
> Thanks


It seems so....wishing you a speedy grant ahead.


----------



## HWarraich

Grewal_1 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and I want to apply for 489 visa (NSW). I have submitted my EOI but I just came to know that Orana region is not accepting any new applications. Anyone knows about which regions are still accepting applications for general accountants.


Check on below url:-

https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## HWarraich

hcelgoog said:


> Guys today finally my long wait since April payoff ...
> Alhmduliallah, at 2:45 PM Brisbane Local time I got 5 generated auto mails.
> Visa 489 FS.
> Application date 24/04/2015
> last basic document submitted 9/08/2015.
> Vac 2 paid 15/09/2015
> Medical expired 16/09/2015
> Medical Renewed 18/10/2015
> Filled form 815 22/10/2015
> Last Phone contact done on 13/11/2015 (CO advised to wait more two weeks)
> Grant date 18/11/2015 :second:
> IED 7/03/2016


Congrats dear!


----------



## tt2

hcelgoog said:


> Guys today finally my long wait since April payoff ...
> Alhmduliallah, at 2:45 PM Brisbane Local time I got 5 generated auto mails.
> Visa 489 FS.
> Application date 24/04/2015
> last basic document submitted 9/08/2015.
> Vac 2 paid 15/09/2015
> Medical expired 16/09/2015
> Medical Renewed 18/10/2015
> Filled form 815 22/10/2015
> Last Phone contact done on 13/11/2015 (CO advised to wait more two weeks)
> Grant date 18/11/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IED 7/03/2016


Congratulations finally now you can sleep well at night


----------



## deepgill

hcelgoog said:


> Guys today finally my long wait since April payoff ...
> Alhmduliallah, at 2:45 PM Brisbane Local time I got 5 generated auto mails.
> Visa 489 FS.
> Application date 24/04/2015
> last basic document submitted 9/08/2015.
> Vac 2 paid 15/09/2015
> Medical expired 16/09/2015
> Medical Renewed 18/10/2015
> Filled form 815 22/10/2015
> Last Phone contact done on 13/11/2015 (CO advised to wait more two weeks)
> Grant date 18/11/2015 :second:
> IED 7/03/2016


Congratulations.. Mate finally you got your grant in this month, otherwise many 489 applicants are eagerly waiting for this Golden chance. Best wishes


----------



## hcelgoog

Thank you guys, and please do not take my time as a guidance, cause I did not managed my application properly leading to this considerable wait. For example, I submitted the application at the same invitation day instead of preparing my document first, specially PCC as I need to collect from 3 countries, also I did my health early on March 2015, this forced me to renew it later on September. Hope all will get the grants soon.
Total points was 65.


----------



## jdesai

Hi,is there any one here who have applied for Southern Inland sponsorship or does someone have any sort ofninfornation regarding Southern Inland??


----------



## Soniass

Hi,
Again i have one query. I need your suggestion. As i lodged my visa and submitted PCC ( india) and AFP as well. Now i am planning to travel from australia to india. Does it effect my PCC Validity. What you guys suggest me do i wait for the visa grant then plan for travel. Need yout suggestion. If it affects my applicattion then i postpone my plans.


----------



## HWarraich

jdesai said:


> Hi,is there any one here who have applied for Southern Inland sponsorship or does someone have any sort ofninfornation regarding Southern Inland??


I got invitation but not lodged visa. Tell me what information you reqired?


----------



## HWarraich

Soniass said:


> Hi,
> Again i have one query. I need your suggestion. As i lodged my visa and submitted PCC ( india) and AFP as well. Now i am planning to travel from australia to india. Does it effect my PCC Validity. What you guys suggest me do i wait for the visa grant then plan for travel. Need yout suggestion. If it affects my applicattion then i postpone my plans.


It is better to wait if you can. There is no impact of your travel to India now because PCC is required to be submitted where you live for more than 1 year. I suppose you will visit India for a short trip.


----------



## Rani74

Hi Experts,

The CO contacted me and apart from form 80, they are asking me to submit employment evidence letter on the company letter head, defining the duties performed during the tenure. For the earlier stages (assessment) I had given statutory declaration as it wasn't possible for me to get such letters (this I did just for the recent two companies I worked for, while for all the other I could acquire roles and responsibility letter). Now that these two companies are not ready to issue such a letter what should I do? The CO in the letter has mentioned that "Statutory Declaration is not acceptable". Have any of you come across such a situation? Any help or suggestion, please. I have just a week's time.

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## Soniass

Yes my visit will be of 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Soniass

Rani74 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> The CO contacted me and apart from form 80, they are asking me to submit employment evidence letter on the company letter head, defining the duties performed during the tenure. For the earlier stages (assessment) I had given statutory declaration as it wasn't possible for me to get such letters (this I did just for the recent two companies I worked for, while for all the other I could acquire roles and responsibility letter). Now that these two companies are not ready to issue such a letter what should I do? The CO in the letter has mentioned that "Statutory Declaration is not acceptable". Have any of you come across such a situation? Any help or suggestion, please. I have just a week's time.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rani


Hi, 
Are you claiming points for experience?


----------



## Soniass

HWarraich said:


> It is better to wait if you can. There is no impact of your travel to India now because PCC is required to be submitted where you live for more than 1 year. I suppose you will visit India for a short trip.


Yes, my visit will be of 4-6 weeks only.


----------



## Rani74

Soniass said:


> Hi,
> Are you claiming points for experience?


Yes I am. These are the two latest companies. I have worked for the past 5 years now.


----------



## maplefive

This afternoon the Orana region of Regional Development Australia closed its doors to any further sponsorship applications.

Without warning of an impending closure, today they released the following statement via their website :

"Please be advised, as of 18/11/2015 Regional Development Australia Orana will no longer accept applications for nomination under the Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) stream at the request of NSW Department of Industry.
All applications received to date, that have received a RDA reference number, will be assessed in due course.
Please do not call to check the status of your application."

Anyone who are waiting for getting positive nomination will get refund


----------



## HWarraich

Rani74 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> The CO contacted me and apart from form 80, they are asking me to submit employment evidence letter on the company letter head, defining the duties performed during the tenure. For the earlier stages (assessment) I had given statutory declaration as it wasn't possible for me to get such letters (this I did just for the recent two companies I worked for, while for all the other I could acquire roles and responsibility letter). Now that these two companies are not ready to issue such a letter what should I do? The CO in the letter has mentioned that "Statutory Declaration is not acceptable". Have any of you come across such a situation? Any help or suggestion, please. I have just a week's time.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rani


If your company is denying yo give you reference letters then take a mail from your company that we are not giving and letter with duties and then you can msubmit Statutory declaration from any employee along with visiting card of that employee and submit all i.e. mail from company, declaration letter and visiting card to your CO. 
Hope this can help to convince CO else you need to provide.


----------



## Nomz

hcelgoog said:


> Guys today finally my long wait since April payoff ...
> Alhmduliallah, at 2:45 PM Brisbane Local time I got 5 generated auto mails.
> Visa 489 FS.
> Application date 24/04/2015
> last basic document submitted 9/08/2015.
> Vac 2 paid 15/09/2015
> Medical expired 16/09/2015
> Medical Renewed 18/10/2015
> Filled form 815 22/10/2015
> Last Phone contact done on 13/11/2015 (CO advised to wait more two weeks)
> Grant date 18/11/2015 :second:
> IED 7/03/2016


Congrats Dear. Can you tell that is there any conditions to fly in given time period?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

hcelgoog said:


> Guys today finally my long wait since April payoff ...
> Alhmduliallah, at 2:45 PM Brisbane Local time I got 5 generated auto mails.
> Visa 489 FS.
> Application date 24/04/2015
> last basic document submitted 9/08/2015.
> Vac 2 paid 15/09/2015
> Medical expired 16/09/2015
> Medical Renewed 18/10/2015
> Filled form 815 22/10/2015
> Last Phone contact done on 13/11/2015 (CO advised to wait more two weeks)
> Grant date 18/11/2015 :second:
> IED 7/03/2016


Congrats.


----------



## Rani74

HWarraich said:


> If your company is denying yo give you reference letters then take a mail from your company that we are not giving and letter with duties and then you can msubmit Statutory declaration from any employee along with visiting card of that employee and submit all i.e. mail from company, declaration letter and visiting card to your CO.
> Hope this can help to convince CO else you need to provide.


The letter says "Statutory Declaration is not acceptable" .

Is this going to be show stopper? After having paid visa charges for the four of us almost 4 L! Don't want this to happen!


----------



## jdesai

Hi is there anyone who is waiting for Southern Inland invitation??or does any one have any information for the same.


----------



## hcelgoog

Nomz said:


> Congrats Dear. Can you tell that is there any conditions to fly in given time period?


Thank you Nomz
Sorry I don't get your point?


----------



## shahzadms

Sir my occupation ACS positive below

ANZSCO 2631-11 Computer Network and Systems Engineer - AUS


----------



## HWarraich

Rani74 said:


> The letter says "Statutory Declaration is not acceptable" .
> 
> Is this going to be show stopper? After having paid visa charges for the four of us almost 4 L! Don't want this to happen!


Then submit on company letter head.


----------



## mangau

Hi all, 

I have just received orana state nomination today after 9 weeks waiting and the agent told me that they received nomination from immigration as well. Could you clarify me that should book for medical check now and wait for Australian police check to apply visa or should i apply for visa first and provide Aus police check later? 

Thanks your guys for helping


----------



## deepgill

mangau said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just received orana state nomination today after 9 weeks waiting and the agent told me that they received nomination from immigration as well. Could you clarify me that should book for medical check now and wait for Australian police check to apply visa or should i apply for visa first and provide Aus police check later?
> 
> Thanks your guys for helping


First of all congratulations for your nomination. I think you should apply your visa first and provide auzi pcc and medical later. I did same. I am offshore applicant. 
If you want you can create a new thread for others opinion.


----------



## Jnk

hcelgoog said:


> Guys today finally my long wait since April payoff ...
> Alhmduliallah, at 2:45 PM Brisbane Local time I got 5 generated auto mails.
> Visa 489 FS.
> Application date 24/04/2015
> last basic document submitted 9/08/2015.
> Vac 2 paid 15/09/2015
> Medical expired 16/09/2015
> Medical Renewed 18/10/2015
> Filled form 815 22/10/2015
> Last Phone contact done on 13/11/2015 (CO advised to wait more two weeks)
> Grant date 18/11/2015 :second:
> IED 7/03/2016


Congratulations to you and your family!!!


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> The CO contacted me and apart from form 80, they are asking me to submit employment evidence letter on the company letter head, defining the duties performed during the tenure. For the earlier stages (assessment) I had given statutory declaration as it wasn't possible for me to get such letters (this I did just for the recent two companies I worked for, while for all the other I could acquire roles and responsibility letter). Now that these two companies are not ready to issue such a letter what should I do? The CO in the letter has mentioned that "Statutory Declaration is not acceptable". Have any of you come across such a situation? Any help or suggestion, please. I have just a week's time.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rani


Dear Rani,

I hope you are consulting some professional to get through this, believe me, after all this waiting and the fees you paid, it cannot end the thing that easily. You will get every chance to prove things, and many a time, a very good explanation to the CO have won the thing.

My good wishes to you. Be strong, keep cool, plan and act.


----------



## ranagarima14

Guys,

I am applying under 489 family sponsorship in Victoria
Total score- 60
IELTS- 6.5 overall
Skill- 2613 Software developer

Wanted to know does Victoria consider the EOI with 6 band and how long will it take for invitation with current score?


----------



## Rani74

Rosslleee said:


> Dear Rani,
> 
> I hope you are consulting some professional to get through this, believe me, after all this waiting and the fees you paid, it cannot end the thing that easily. You will get every chance to prove things, and many a time, a very good explanation to the CO have won the thing.
> 
> My good wishes to you. Be strong, keep cool, plan and act.


Hi Rosslleee,

That's so nice of you . Yeah Rosslleee, I am seeking the help of a MARRA Agent. I have got the letter stating my duties from my previous employer (I have the other letters-joining, experience letter, salary slips to support this) and from my present employer I have got a general employee letter stating my duration and designation (minus the duties). My agent says that these should suffice to convince DBIP. Lets see.

Rani


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> Hi Rosslleee,
> 
> That's so nice of you . Yeah Rosslleee, I am seeking the help of a MARRA Agent. I have got the letter stating my duties from my previous employer (I have the other letters-joining, experience letter, salary slips to support this) and from my present employer I have got a general employee letter stating my duration and designation (minus the duties). My agent says that these should suffice to convince DBIP. Lets see.
> 
> Rani


Grant will be on your way with this. 

Congrats in advance.


----------



## hcelgoog

Jnk said:


> Congratulations to you and your family!!!


Thanks Jnk, hope speedy grant to you.


----------



## mangau

deepgill said:


> First of all congratulations for your nomination. I think you should apply your visa first and provide auzi pcc and medical later. I did same. I am offshore applicant.
> If you want you can create a new thread for others opinion.


Thanks Deepgill,

I have agent to help me to submit document but they told me wait until all documents available. I will ask them to submit some documents first and then pcc and medical check later.


----------



## deepgill

mangau said:


> Thanks Deepgill,
> 
> I have agent to help me to submit document but they told me wait until all documents available. I will ask them to submit some documents first and then pcc and medical check later.


Yes mate and all the best


----------



## bishnu1125

jdesai said:


> Hi is there anyone who is waiting for Southern Inland invitation??or does any one have any information for the same.


Hi Jdesai,
I am waiting for invitation.
Taxation Accountant wit 70 pts(60+10). 
EOI for Southern Inland submitted 12 September, 
EOI approved and invited to submit full application on 8 october, 
full application submitted on 26 october
Acknowledgement received on 2 novemner, application received
Waiting for invitation now.............


----------



## Raja Shanmugavel

Hi Friends,

One of my friends is in the process of applying 489 visa. But his relative who is sponsoring is not living in a designated area postcode in QLD. Does this mean he cannot apply 489 visa? Is there any other alternative? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## yiyengar

Yes... A tracker can certainly help ppl to understand the timeline(approx). We can have details such as points,occupation, state nomination apply date, invitation recd date, visa applied date, docs uploaded, co allocation, direct grant, grant received date. State and region selected. Misc- for any specific cases. 

Here is my timeline and details
SO- Internal auditor
State applied - Queensland 
Applied - 12/9/15
Invitation- 17/9/15
Visa applied 14/11/2015 with all documents (pcc, medicals, form 80 &1221)
Place - Townsville 



Thanks,
Yogesh


----------



## path_prasanna

Anyone got grant today?


----------



## Rosslleee

path_prasanna said:


> Anyone got grant today?


Dear Prasanna,

Is their any particular day/s of the week that the Grants are issued ?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

No invitation for 489 FS this time.


----------



## shrif

OnlyAustralia said:


> No invitation for 489 FS this time.


Hi,

I just want to mention that i got invitation (23/10/2015) for 489 NSW- 70 points - 2631	Computer Network Professionals.


Thought it might be helpful.

Thanks,
Sherif


----------



## mangau

Hi, 

I want to apply visa 489 by myself as the agent seems to be unreliable. I have been invited by immigration and i know the next step is to create immi acc. However, My agent submitted EOI on my behalf. So now 
1. should i need to declare on form 956 that this agent do not work on my behalf any more? 
2. when create immi acc, do i need to mention EOI number or it will be linked automatically to my acc.

Thanks in advance for your supporting


----------



## mangau

Soniass said:


> I have one query. I have lodged my visa today and uploaded all required documents. I am just wondering that can we book appointment for medical examination before assigning case officer. I have generated HAP ID for both applicants. Please suggest me as i am confused as someone told me it is ok to do it before assigning case officer and i read somewhere that case officer will determine your health examination requirement m and after that you can apply for the same.



Hi Soniass,

Can i ask that when you lodge the visa , is the link same as this one 

online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login ( sorry i cannot post the link)

As when i clicked to the appy button in my one, it goes to the above link.


And in the website of immi shows that :

For the Invited Pathway - *Follow the instructions in your invitation. *

but my case, it is only shows in EOI status that invited and apply button. 

Thanks for helping me


----------



## Soniass

Hi, 
You just need to click on the apply button and follow the steps after that.


----------



## mangau

Soniass said:


> Hi,
> You just need to click on the apply button and follow the steps after that.


it was error. Can i have a link after you click apply ?


----------



## mangau

deepgill said:


> First of all congratulations for your nomination. I think you should apply your visa first and provide auzi pcc and medical later. I did same. I am offshore applicant.
> If you want you can create a new thread for others opinion.


Hi deep girl, 

Can i have a link after you click the link apply button so i can go in with state invited?

Thanks


----------



## Soniass

Its simple. Login in skill select with your EOI NO and password. After that you can easily see an option of "APPLY VISA".


----------



## mangau

Soniass said:


> Its simple. Login in skill select with your EOI NO and password. After that you can easily see an option of "APPLY VISA".



I did but i shows link error


----------



## path_prasanna

*hi*



Rosslleee said:


> Dear Prasanna,
> 
> Is their any particular day/s of the week that the Grants are issued ?



it varies person to person but usually every monday loads of ppl used to get ....


----------



## deepgill

Hello Mangau, sorry dear i don't know how to apply because i appllied through an agent.


----------



## mangau

deepgill said:


> Hello Mangau, sorry dear i don't know how to apply because i appllied through an agent.


Dear Deepgill

I call the immi dep and they have fixed it. It is the system error. And I already submitted my visa. Wish you will get your visa soon and start your dream.


----------



## mangau

Soniass said:


> Its simple. Login in skill select with your EOI NO and password. After that you can easily see an option of "APPLY VISA".


Thank Soniass, 

I called immi and problem has been fixed. Thanks for your help. and hope you will enjoy your trip.


----------



## jdesai

Does anyone received invitation to apply for nomination from Southern Inland???


----------



## farhanvayani

Hi everyone,

Anyone know that what is the time frame of moving to regional area after getting visa, I have heard maximum 3 months? Is there any circumstances where visa applicants got extension of moving more than 3 months because I am bound with rental lease for 6 months from 1 Dec 2015 till 1 May 2016. And I got visa yesterday on 24 nov 2015. 

Please let me know if anyone knows and read about it on orana and immigration website? I still remember that I read some here but couldn't find.

Thanks 
Farhan


----------



## Soniass

I think you can inform them the reason of not visiting state in the given time. They can extend it. But this is not good for you as this visa is for 4 years and the count start from the day you got your visa.I am not certain about this but i have heared this from somewhere.

Anyways when did u lodged your visa and in how many days CO alloted to your case. Please share


----------



## nimwarring

jdesai said:


> Does anyone received invitation to apply for nomination from Southern Inland???


Hi jdesai
I recieved invitation from southern inland on 10th oct. I applied for nomination 3 weeks back and still waiting for nomination. could you please tell me that does state also do employment verification check as they requested us written Employment References outlining position/duties etc? 
thanks


----------



## Rosslleee

*Current Trend*

Dear 489 Friends,

What has happened to this forum? Why is this so silent? Has everyone got their grants and busy for shopping? Pls be more active like other 189 & 190 Forums.

Lately some 189 & 190 applicants are getting Direct Grant within a month, but didn't see any 489 Direct Grant. As I can understand from different forums, current trend is :CO allocation time- 4 to 5 weeks, those who have been assigned CO and who have completed additional request by CO, the CO will reach back after approx. 28 days (regardless of when you have completed the request).

Let's be more active and share our findings and updates ......

God Bless us all.


----------



## Rani74

Rosslleee said:


> Dear 489 Friends,
> 
> What has happened to this forum? Why is this so silent? Has everyone got their grants and busy for shopping? Pls be more active like other 189 & 190 Forums.
> 
> Lately some 189 & 190 applicants are getting Direct Grant within a month, but didn't see any 489 Direct Grant. As I can understand from different forums, current trend is CO allocation- 4 to 5 weeks, those who have been assigned CO and who have completed additional request by CO, the CO will reach back after approx. 28 days (regardless of when you have completed the request).
> 
> Let's be more active and share our findings and updates ......
> 
> God Bless us all.


Feels the same here, not so active .

Regarding my CO contact, it happened after 7 weeks and I have uploaded all that have asked me for on 23rd. This is my status so far.

Waiting,

Rani


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> Feels the same here, not so active .
> 
> Regarding my CO contact, it happened after 7 weeks and I have uploaded all that have asked me for on 23rd. This is my status so far.
> 
> Waiting,
> 
> Rani


Dear Rani,

Do yo have any idea on 489's priority? My findings from different forums is (recent trend), COs are same for 189, 190 and 489 and the time frame is also same (except Direct Grant to other 189 & 190).

What's your finding on this?

We same almost the same timeline. Did CO asked you for further employment proofs? What were the employment documents you submitted initially and afterwards?

God Bless us .... hope to talk to you and your family via local Australian telephone no. in nearest future.


----------



## samlk

Hi,
Is current timeline same for both State and Family 489?

Sam


----------



## Rosslleee

samlk said:


> Hi,
> Is current timeline same for both State and Family 489?
> 
> Sam


Dear Sam,

As far as I understand and looking at the trend, the timeline looks same. FS & SS.

Best Wishes to U


----------



## Rani74

Rosslleee said:


> Dear Rani,
> 
> Do yo have any idea on 489's priority? My findings from different forums is (recent trend), COs are same for 189, 190 and 489 and the time frame is also same (except Direct Grant to other 189 & 190).
> 
> What's your finding on this?
> 
> We same almost the same timeline. Did CO asked you for further employment proofs? What were the employment documents you submitted initially and afterwards?
> 
> God Bless us .... hope to talk to you and your family via local Australian telephone no. in nearest future.


Hi Rosslleee,

No idea about the priority for 489 .

CO asked me for form 80 and reference letter from two recent most employers (I had submitted Statutory Declaration for those two employers and that may be the reason why they asked for it) according to their format (information about duration of the employment, designation, salary and duties performed). While for the ex employer I could get a letter stating just my duties on their company letter head, the current one just gave me duration, designation and salary information. My agent says that this should suffice, but am not sure  . You have any idea on this! Also do they take just 28 days after CO contact! 

Yes hopefully we talk via local Australian telephone no.


----------



## deepgill

Guys i am waiting since 3rd sept( job verification by phone). You can see my signature. Co allocated on 25 th aug,Visa lodged on 30th june.


----------



## Rani74

deepgill said:


> Guys i am waiting since 3rd sept( job verification by phone). You can see my signature. Co allocated on 25 th aug,Visa lodged on 30th june.


Oh this is discouraging! Did you call them? I have seen posts where people call and get the grant letter very next moment.


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> Hi Rosslleee,
> 
> No idea about the priority for 489 .
> 
> CO asked me for form 80 and reference letter from two recent most employers (I had submitted Statutory Declaration for those two employers and that may be the reason why they asked for it) according to their format (information about duration of the employment, designation, salary and duties performed). While for the ex employer I could get a letter stating just my duties on their company letter head, the current one just gave me duration, designation and salary information. My agent says that this should suffice, but am not sure  . You have any idea on this! Also do they take just 28 days after CO contact!
> 
> Yes hopefully we talk via local Australian telephone no.


Dear Rani,

It should suffice in most general cases, if they have an extra eye on 489's, I don't know. If your employer would confirm your employment in case they call, it shouldn't be a problem. Just to make you extra cautious, some CO's look for the most recent job status, which include confirmation on job responsibilities.


----------



## Rosslleee

deepgill said:


> Guys i am waiting since 3rd sept( job verification by phone). You can see my signature. Co allocated on 25 th aug,Visa lodged on 30th june.


I am not sure Deepgill, this is little too long wait for a normal application, may be they are going through extra checks or 489 cases are not their priority at the moment.


----------



## deepgill

Yes dear i did call them thrice but got same answer .. Wait and if they need any other documents.... etc they will contact to my agent.


----------



## HWarraich

Hi Rosslleee,

Good to see the pace of this thread. Hope this will continue in future!


----------



## tt2

Also waiting, now have a 2nd case officer he asked for pcc which we submitted so we back to waiting &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## Rosslleee

tt2 said:


> Also waiting, now have a 2nd case officer he asked for pcc which we submitted so we back to waiting ��


I was also asked for one document that I already uploaded. CO's seems to be dealing with maximum number of applications these days. I am also concerned on Grant to 489 application currently. 489 is a priority Visa over 189, but 189 & 190 are getting it all long.

But don't panic, our Grant is in transit, will reach us sooner or later. But yes, the waiting is tense-some.

God Bless us all.


----------



## Rani74

The Christmas vacation :-(


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> tt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also waiting, now have a 2nd case officer he asked for pcc which we submitted so we back to waiting ��
> 
> 
> 
> I was also asked for one document that I already uploaded. CO's seems to be dealing with maximum number of applications these days. I am also concerned on Grant to 489 application currently. 489 is a priority Visa over 189, but 189 & 190 are getting it all long.
> 
> But don't panic, our Grant is in transit, will reach us sooner or later. But yes, the waiting is tense-some.
> 
> God Bless us all.
Click to expand...

Thanx Rosslleee l know quite a few people who got 489 visas granted recently. True let's be patient our time is indeed coming.


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> The Christmas vacation :-(


Dear Rani,

I don't think that they have a long Christmas/New Year break and by the way I think applicants who have been contact by CO before 2nd Week of November and have additional request completed already (completed by now), I see a good possibility of the DECISION before Christmas Holidays. 

Don't you think so? Say "Yes" please.. hehe


----------



## Soniass

Absolutely right Rani.You will get your visa grant soon. 

Congrats in advance.


----------



## Rani74

Rosslleee said:


> Dear Rani,
> 
> I don't think that they have a long Christmas/New Year break and by the way I think applicants who have been contact by CO before 2nd Week of November and have additional request completed already (completed by now), I see a good possibility of the DECISION before Christmas Holidays.
> 
> Don't you think so? Say "Yes" please.. hehe


Yes, yes, yes


----------



## Rosslleee

*Good Luck*

Dear 489 Friends,

I sincerely pray that someone from this forum gets a Grant this coming Monday i.e. 30th November 2015. Apart from that winner, all remaining applicants will also get a big sigh of hope. 

God Bless All


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> Dear 489 Friends,
> 
> I sincerely pray that someone from this forum gets a Grant this coming Monday i.e. 30th November 2015. Apart from that winner, all remaining applicants will also get a big sigh of hope.
> 
> God Bless All


From your mouth to God's ears Rosslleee.


----------



## deepgill

:fingerscrossed:


Rosslleee said:


> Dear 489 Friends,
> 
> I sincerely pray that someone from this forum gets a Grant this coming Monday i.e. 30th November 2015. Apart from that winner, all remaining applicants will also get a big sigh of hope.
> 
> God Bless All


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rosslleee

tt2 said:


> From your mouth to God's ears Rosslleee.


Great, u directed it to the right place ................


----------



## deepgill

Yes guys GOD hears us more than our pray .HE does which is good for us with HIS own way and time. So don't worry all we will see each others at beautiful land. Jus keep faith in GOD because HE is OMNIPRESENT and knows everything.


----------



## Rani74

deepgill said:


> Yes guys GOD hears us more than our pray .HE does which is good for us with HIS own way and time. So don't worry all we will see each others at beautiful land. Jus keep faith in GOD because HE is OMNIPRESENT and knows everything.


Very true Deepgill! Wish you get the grant this Monday as Rossellee says!


----------



## Rosslleee

May Deepgill get it and we all will fill the icing on the cake


----------



## tt2

deepgill said:


> Yes guys GOD hears us more than our pray .HE does which is good for us with HIS own way and time. So don't worry all we will see each others at beautiful land. Jus keep faith in GOD because HE is OMNIPRESENT and knows everything.


Wise words deepgill,patience pays indeed let's all wait and see what the Lord is planning for all of us,here is to waking up on Monday with grant letters :tada::confetti_ball::trophy::balloon::cocktail:


----------



## John295

I have a plan to move my family to Australia. This is my plan, please give me advices

I hold 489 visa and working full time in Australia and also collecting payslips every week.

My parents and my younger brother (18 years old) are in Vietnam now. My father got high blood pressure and haven't worked for many years (no income). My mother will retire in Dec 2015 and the pension income is very low, about $60/month. My brother is 18 years old and studying in the university. So Base on the check list of Subsequent Family Entrant (evidence your relative has been financially dependent on you for at least the 12 months). If I send money to my family every months to show that they depend on me in 12 month, Can I add them to my 489 visa after 12 months?

My parents both are older than 50 years old.

Another question is if I apply 887 visa after 2 years, will all my family members be granted for 887 too, like me?

Thank you.


----------



## jdesai

Southern Inland suspended the occupations and who ever already have applied they can wait till feb 2016 as SI is closed from 2 december for christmas vacation.

Thank You


----------



## Rani74

How long is the Christmas vacation!?


----------



## jdesai

For southern Inland its 2 months.


----------



## Rani74

jdesai said:


> For southern Inland its 2 months.


You mean two months of Christmas vacation! Oh my God! How about SA then, any idea?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Rosslleee said:


> Dear 489 Friends,
> 
> What has happened to this forum? Why is this so silent? Has everyone got their grants and busy for shopping? Pls be more active like other 189 & 190 Forums.
> 
> Lately some 189 & 190 applicants are getting Direct Grant within a month, but didn't see any 489 Direct Grant. As I can understand from different forums, current trend is :CO allocation time- 4 to 5 weeks, those who have been assigned CO and who have completed additional request by CO, the CO will reach back after approx. 28 days (regardless of when you have completed the request).
> 
> Let's be more active and share our findings and updates ......
> 
> God Bless us all.



Thanks for taking initiative to motivate us to take active part in this form. Candidates for 489 is very less as compare to 189/ 190 visa. In addition, no one has got any invitation, thats why all 489 applicants are passively sitting.


----------



## nimwarring

jdesai said:


> Southern Inland suspended the occupations and who ever already have applied they can wait till feb 2016 as SI is closed from 2 december for christmas vacation.
> 
> Thank You


it means, I am lucky that i have received nomination from southern inland today


----------



## Rani74

So guys any one lucky to have got the golden mail today!?


----------



## vkszn

*489 visa help*

Hi All,

I have given IELTS test two times and couldn't get 7 in each band.
IELTS 1 - S-6.5, W-7, L-7.5, R-8
IELTS 2 - S-6, W-7, L-7, R-8

I am able to get 55 points till now, as I can't claim the points in English language.
So 189 PR visa, 190 PR visa(VIC) are out of scope for me.

My brother lives in Melbourne on 189 Visa and he is ready to sponsor me to live an work in Victoria state. (Visa 489 Provisional-Sponosred Family)

I have below questions.

1. Is it advisable to go thorugh 489 or should I try for 7 in each band in IELTS.
2. Can I live/work in Melbourne metropolitan area with this 489 visa. (note : Melbourne comes under designated area)
3. And If I live/work in Melbourne, after two years can I apply for visa 887 (PR), I am bit confused about 887, as it says that you should live/work in specified regional areas (Melbourne is not included).

Please advise.


----------



## deepgill

Guys once again after 3 months my co asked me for Auzi pcc which i submitted on his/her last request, i think they couldn't see that properly or any other reason. GOD knows..


----------



## Rani74

deepgill said:


> Guys once again after 3 months my co asked me for Auzi pcc which i submitted on his/her last request, i think they couldn't see that properly or any other reason. GOD knows..


They asked for it again!


----------



## tt2

deepgill said:


> Guys once again after 3 months my co asked me for Auzi pcc which i submitted on his/her last request, i think they couldn't see that properly or any other reason. GOD knows..


Just as frustrated as you right now, a different case officer requested for PCC which was submitted earlier when we applied in august. Let's juss hope our Grants comes soon.


----------



## ccvonline

nimwarring said:


> it means, I am lucky that i have received nomination from southern inland today


Can you tell me your case how long it takes to get nomination after sending them full applications.

This week is 3rd week after I sent my applications.

Thank you.


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> You mean two months of Christmas vacation! Oh my God! How about SA then, any idea?



I think the Southern Inland long holidays will only effect the State Nomination applications for Southern Inland during that period and not the Final Visa Application to DIBP.


----------



## Rani74

Rosslleee said:


> I think the Southern Inland long holidays will only effect the State Nomination applications for Southern Inland during that period and not the Final Visa Application to DIBP.


Rosslleee, if SA too has such a long vacation will it then effect the state nomination of SA! My friend has applied for SA nomination on 13th Nov (after wasting a month; he lodged his EOI on 13th oct and missed state nomination on their site), so concerned!


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> You mean two months of Christmas vacation! Oh my God! How about SA then, any idea?





Rani74 said:


> Rosslleee, if SA too has such a long vacation will it then effect the state nomination of SA! My friend has applied for SA nomination on 13th Nov (after wasting a month; he lodged his EOI on 13th oct and missed state nomination on their site), so concerned!


It should matter to the ones applying during the holidays period (after December 02), may not effect the ones who have already applied before that. As seen in Southern Inland website, it is clearly mention that, the application received after December 02 will be processed in New Year, this should be applicable to other states also (in case of holidays). BTW Southern Inland (NSW) receives too many nomination application than SA and other states, may be because of this they are have announced extended holidays (so to say for new Nomination Application). :confused2:

Not too sure about all though ....


----------



## anant1983brams

*feedback*

Applied 489 in Southern Inland:

I have completed six weeks just yesterday. 

My agent called them early morning and nailed down the details. You are absolutely right. 

Whatever you have written here is making a lot of sense. 

They told my agent that they are going to complete most of pending (OLD) application before the Christmas. 

Moreover, In the last two months they received Hugh numbers of applications from every corner of the world and unfortunately they are having two persons to assort all the applications, due to this reason they will consider the new application after 1st of February and prior to that will sort old backlog.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Try PTE..you will surely get 65+ in that.


----------



## SOURABH.C

vkszn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have given IELTS test two times and couldn't get 7 in each band.
> IELTS 1 - S-6.5, W-7, L-7.5, R-8
> IELTS 2 - S-6, W-7, L-7, R-8
> 
> I am able to get 55 points till now, as I can't claim the points in English language.
> So 189 PR visa, 190 PR visa(VIC) are out of scope for me.
> 
> My brother lives in Melbourne on 189 Visa and he is ready to sponsor me to live an work in Victoria state. (Visa 489 Provisional-Sponosred Family)
> 
> I have below questions.
> 
> 1. Is it advisable to go thorugh 489 or should I try for 7 in each band in IELTS.
> 2. Can I live/work in Melbourne metropolitan area with this 489 visa. (note : Melbourne comes under designated area)
> 3. And If I live/work in Melbourne, after two years can I apply for visa 887 (PR), I am bit confused about 887, as it says that you should live/work in specified regional areas (Melbourne is not included).
> 
> Please advise.


Try PTE..u will surely get 65+ in that


----------



## bishnu1125

Today i have received nomination approval email from southern inland. They have send Form R to NSW. I am now need to wait for ITA from DIBP.
Taxation Accountant ---70 Points includint SS
Send full application on 24/10/2015.


----------



## tt2

bishnu1125 said:


> Today i have received nomination approval email from southern inland. They have send Form R to NSW. I am now need to wait for ITA from DIBP.
> Taxation Accountant ---70 Points includint SS
> Send full application on 24/10/2015.


Congratulations soon you will be lodging.


----------



## shrif

Hi all,

any idea when can I get CO assigned.?.. my second week starts counting :juggle:


----------



## tt2

shrif said:


> Hi all,
> 
> any idea when can I get CO assigned.?.. my second week starts counting :juggle:


We got our 1St case officer 7 weeks from lodgement date.


----------



## ameen.ahsan

shrif said:


> Hi all,
> 
> any idea when can I get CO assigned.?.. my second week starts counting :juggle:



I got email from my CO exactly after 4 weeks.


----------



## Rosslleee

bishnu1125 said:


> Today i have received nomination approval email from southern inland. They have send Form R to NSW. I am now need to wait for ITA from DIBP.
> Taxation Accountant ---70 Points includint SS
> Send full application on 24/10/2015.


Best of Luck Bishnu ...... I am also from Nepal ....


----------



## Rosslleee

Dear 489 Friends,

I suggest you to please add your timeline on immitracker, it may help you access/predict the 489 processing. The link for 489 applicants is as follows: My Immigration Tracker | 489 visa tracker

God Bless Everyone


----------



## Rosslleee

shrif said:


> Hi all,
> 
> any idea when can I get CO assigned.?.. my second week starts counting :juggle:


If you have front-loaded all docs, then why to wait for CO to contact you, pray for a Direct Grant and surprise yourself .... hehe .... Best wishes ..... By the way, current trend is 4-5 weeks.


----------



## shrif

Hello,

anyone got grant today?


----------



## shrif

Rosslleee said:


> If you have front-loaded all docs, then why to wait for CO to contact you, pray for a Direct Grant and surprise yourself .... hehe .... Best wishes ..... By the way, current trend is 4-5 weeks.


4-5 weeks.....too long


----------



## Rosslleee

shrif said:


> 4-5 weeks.....too long


Just to shake you up from your Comfort Zone, let me tell you that apart from very few Direct Grant (which is real quick), all others go through CO contact and additional request. Currently, July & August applicants are getting their Grant. So, hope for the Best but prepare for a long wait as well. 

And me too, I know it can take some more time but I am checking my immi account every 5 minutes since I lodged my visa some 2 months back.

Praying for early Grant to all


----------



## deepgill

No grant guys...


----------



## hcelgoog

shrif said:


> 4-5 weeks.....too long


Salam shrif
Australia immigration department like a college, it will give you your certificate after learning you how to practice patience 
I am kidding . I have seen people in this forum getting away with their grants in 11 days!!! especially direct grant. 
However, don't forget people like me who got their grant in more than 6 months.
I think the right question you have to ask, how much lucky you are?


----------



## shrif

hcelgoog said:


> Salam shrif
> Australia immigration department like a college, it will give you your certificate after learning you how to practice patience
> I am kidding . I have seen people in this forum getting away with their grants in 11 days!!! especially direct grant.
> However, don't forget people like me who got their grant in more than 6 months.
> I think the right question you have to ask, how much lucky you are?


Hi hcelgoog,

Yes I believe so.. I have to wait 5 years then ... I also check my immiaccount every minute. hope to be lucky after few days.:confused2:


----------



## Rosslleee

deepgill said:


> No grant guys...


Sorry for you Deepgill, but believe me, it is coming your way really soon, I can sense that. In case its not pretty soon, surely before Christmas .... Note my Words dear ....


----------



## OnlyAustralia

hcelgoog said:


> Salam shrif
> Australia immigration department like a college, it will give you your certificate after learning you how to practice patience
> I am kidding . I have seen people in this forum getting away with their grants in 11 days!!! especially direct grant.
> However, don't forget people like me who got their grant in more than 6 months.
> I think the right question you have to ask, how much lucky you are?


489 FS visa really sucks! Applying under this visa really needs patience and sometimes this patience becomes ur biggest problem to fight. Only God knows when they will send invitations for this visa.


----------



## hcelgoog

OnlyAustralia said:


> 489 FS visa really sucks! Applying under this visa really needs patience and sometimes this patience becomes ur biggest problem to fight. Only God knows when they will send invitations for this visa.


You are right, patience is the hardest part in the 489 FS immigration process. But some how we have to manage. I hope you will be invited tomorrow.


----------



## tt2

Hopefully one of us here will get a grant before Christmas &#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56901;


----------



## hcelgoog

shrif said:


> Hi hcelgoog,
> 
> Yes I believe so.. I have to wait 5 years then ... I also check my immiaccount every minute. hope to be lucky after few days.:confused2:


I can guarantee a good recreation thru this journey by keeping your self busy posting in this forum and reading others comments who are sailing with you in the same boat.
Hope you will get your grant soon


----------



## deepgill

Guys my co requested for complete standard disclosure certificate (auzi pcc) anyone tell me which option i have to click during applying auzi pcc?


----------



## Soniass

Australian Federal police check is required.


----------



## deepgill

Should we apply option ... Select---employment purpose then 33 for 489 Ss


----------



## Soniass

I think you will need to choose immigration option for this.


----------



## deepgill

Soniass said:


> I think you will need to choose immigration option for this.


Thank dear


----------



## Soniass

No worries. I got my national police check in one week. I hope you will get it soon.


----------



## younas afridi

I have applied for 489 family sponsored 0n 3/12/2015.
anyone knows about the expected waiting time for an invitation


----------



## deepgill

Guys yesterday once again i applied Auzi Pcc( Complete Closure). Lets hope i will get it after two weeks and after submitting to co i will get my visa before Christmas. Pray for me.


----------



## Rani74

deepgill said:


> Guys yesterday once again i applied Auzi Pcc( Complete Closure). Lets hope i will get it after two weeks and after submitting to co i will get my visa before Christmas. Pray for me.


All the best Deepgill, am sure you will


----------



## shrif

Hi all,

anyone got grant before 20/11/2015?

wish the best luck for you all


----------



## tt2

deepgill said:


> Guys yesterday once again i applied Auzi Pcc( Complete Closure). Lets hope i will get it after two weeks and after submitting to co i will get my visa before Christmas. Pray for me.


You are in my prayers all will go well.


----------



## Rosslleee

deepgill said:


> Guys yesterday once again i applied Auzi Pcc( Complete Closure). Lets hope i will get it after two weeks and after submitting to co i will get my visa before Christmas. Pray for me.


Surely Deepgill, CHRISTMAS Gift ... long awaited ..... May Santa drop you the Golden Mail .....


----------



## deepgill

Rosslleee said:


> Surely Deepgill, CHRISTMAS Gift ... long awaited ..... May Santa drop you the Golden Mail .....


Thanks a lot guys for your kind words. GoD will fulfill our wishes and all we will meet in Australia. I also pray to GOD for my all friends .


----------



## Rosslleee

Common 489 Friends,

God is kind and fair, and I think DIBP is also the same. Keep aloud your prayers.

Lets test our almighty god....... grant for at least someone 489ers coming week ...


----------



## Soniass

Ameen! May god bless all of us.


----------



## shrif

Guys,
no grant today? (because of maintenance!!!)


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Anyone got invitation for 489 visa in last round?


----------



## tyagisamrat

Why did they reduce the no of invitation in 489 visa class? Initially it was 80 then they reduced it to 40/month now its down to 10/month ....anybody have any idea why they are doing so?i have applied eoi on 27/aug/2015 under 489 fs with 60 points as a softwear developer what are my chances to get invitation?


----------



## boxofchoc

OnlyAustralia said:


> Anyone got invitation for 489 visa in last round?


I got on the 3rd of Dec 2015, i applied for 190 but got 489


----------



## RIDA

When did you submit your Eoi?


----------



## Rani74

boxofchoc said:


> I got on the 3rd of Dec 2015, i applied for 190 but got 489


Congratulations! Your signature says you applied for EOI in November and got the visa in December? 

Guys does this then mean that the December quota for 489 is done! No more issuing this month!


----------



## shrif

Hi,

how long should I wait (two weeks now) before thinking calling DIBP? :juggle:


----------



## Maggie-May24

shrif said:


> Hi,
> 
> how long should I wait (two weeks now) before thinking calling DIBP? :juggle:


A 489 has an expected processing time of 3 months, so there's no point in calling them before then.


----------



## shrif

Maggie-May24 said:


> A 489 has an expected processing time of 3 months, so there's no point in calling them before then.


Thanks. but it could be within this period,right?


----------



## Nomz

Maggie-May24 said:


> A 489 has an expected processing time of 3 months, so there's no point in calling them before then.


hi

three months wait starts from the date of visa applied or after finalization of medical. Please can any one make an idea about my case, I applied for visa on 14th September and now almost 4 weeks have been completed since submission of medical and PCC. I am getting worried


----------



## Rani74

Nomz said:


> hi
> 
> three months wait starts from the date of visa applied or after finalization of medical. Please can any one make an idea about my case, I applied for visa on 14th September and now almost 4 weeks have been completed since submission of medical and PCC. I am getting worried


Please update your signature, so that we can accordingly let you know.


----------



## Aussiedream2015

Hi All,

Has anyone got the 489 visa for Northern Territory and moved there? I am looking for advise regarding the place and move there.


----------



## shrif

hi,


anyone of 489 FS got grant?


----------



## Nomz

Rani74 said:


> Please update your signature, so that we can accordingly let you know.


I tried to update the signature but couldn't, Anyhow, As i have mentioned that I lodged visa on September 14, 2015 and tomorrow four weeks will be completed since the submission of medical and PCC


----------



## Rani74

Nomz said:


> I tried to update the signature but couldn't, Anyhow, As i have mentioned that I lodged visa on September 14, 2015 and tomorrow four weeks will be completed since the submission of medical and PCC


Sometimes, in spite of submitting medicals and PCC CO contacts for further documents, I see that has not happened, if such is the case, its perhaps a direct grant then.


----------



## Nomz

Rani74 said:


> Sometimes, in spite of submitting medicals and PCC CO contacts for further documents, I see that has not happened, if such is the case, its perhaps a direct grant then.


I am loosing my patience now ... when will it come


----------



## deepgill

Nomz said:


> I am loosing my patience now ... when will it come


Dear Nomz don't worry mate it will come on its own time. Always trying to keep you busy and enjoy your present i can understand this waiting period but we can't do anything jus wait.. Wait and worship of GOD.


----------



## Rosslleee

Aussiedream2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone got the 489 visa for Northern Territory and moved there? I am looking for advise regarding the place and move there.


Hi, I am waiting for 489 NT Visa ...... Keep in touch


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



Aussiedream2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone got the 489 visa for Northern Territory and moved there? I am looking for advise regarding the place and move there.


Hi,

I got the 489 visa NT and expect to move by next year. I am Eagerly searching information. I know something about schools and places, but not much. Nightclif,tiwi are good place to move.

If you know about good health insurance, please let me know.


----------



## sim-n

hi, 
i applied for my 489 SA under SS on 24th august 2015.
i am new to this forum thing seems useful but i need help in understanding a few things like:-
whats does CO stands for and how much does immigration time take my medical was submitted on 20 October and rest of the documents(PCC of both Aus and Ind, work related documents and education) i submitted on the date i applied.


----------



## sim-n

*help needed*

hi, 
i applied for my 489 SA under SS on 24th august 2015.
i am new to this forum thing seems useful but i need help in understanding a few things like:-
whats does CO stands for and how much does immigration time take my medical was submitted on 20 October and rest of the documents(PCC of both Aus and Ind, work related documents and education) i submitted on the date i applied.


----------



## sim-n

hi, 
i applied for my 489 SA under SS on 24th august 2015.
i am new to this forum thing seems useful but i need help in understanding a few things like:-
whats does CO stands for and how much does immigration time take my medical was submitted on 20 October and rest of the documents(PCC of both Aus and Ind, work related documents and education) i submitted on the date i applied. :confused
:confused2: :confused2:


----------



## Rosslleee

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the 489 visa NT and expect to move by next year. I am Eagerly searching information. I know something about schools and places, but not much. Nightclif,tiwi are good place to move.
> 
> If you know about good health insurance, please let me know.


Can you guys please share your timelines? Thank You in advance


----------



## aghausman

Although I was planning to provide all docs upfront, but CO contacted with in 10 days of lodging application.

The only hurdle I have is my daughter skin test which should be done today. 

Guys, after CO accept all documents how much more time it will take more ?


----------



## potpot

Hi everyone.

I have received my invitation for Orana last November 12,2015, with 65 points (Registered Nurse Nec) onshore. I have applied my visa with the help of my agent last November 19,2015. Uploaded everything (form 80 pcc from my country and oz) medicals for me and my husband last November 25,2015. With the blessing of our mighty God, I received grant today December 8,2015. Keep the faith and claim it!!!!


----------



## aghausman

potpot said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have received my invitation for Orana last November 12,2015, with 65 points (Registered Nurse Nec) onshore. I have applied my visa with the help of my agent last November 19,2015. Uploaded everything (form 80 pcc from my country and oz) medicals for me and my husband last November 25,2015. With the blessing of our mighty God, I received grant today December 8,2015. Keep the faith and claim it!!!!


Good Luck


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



Rosslleee said:


> Can you guys please share your timelines? Thank You in advance


Hi,

I got direct grant, it took only tree month from the day I lodged the visa. It took 5 weeks for NT SS.

If you uploaded all documents such as PCC, medical, you may grant visa within three months.


----------



## Rosslleee

aghausman said:


> Although I was planning to provide all docs upfront, but CO contacted with in 10 days of lodging application.
> 
> The only hurdle I have is my daughter skin test which should be done today.
> 
> Guys, after CO accept all documents how much more time it will take more ?


Usually, CO reaches back to the file usually after 28 days from her initial contact (few days more or less) but lately ...... cannot predict.. can be few days or months sometimes .....


----------



## Rosslleee

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got direct grant, it took only tree month from the day I lodged the visa. It took 5 weeks for NT SS.
> 
> If you uploaded all documents such as PCC, medical, you may grant visa within three months.


Thank You, when did you get your Grant?


----------



## shrif

hello,

any good news today?

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invitation: 23/10/2015
Medical: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
*Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015*
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
CO :fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rosslleee

Dear 489 Friends,

Do anyone knows any 489 Offshore Applicant/s getting Grant recently (within last 1 month)? If yes, could you please share the Grant Date and Processing time also. Sadly, I have not seen any ... in recent time.


----------



## deepgill

potpot said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have received my invitation for Orana last November 12,2015, with 65 points (Registered Nurse Nec) onshore. I have applied my visa with the help of my agent last November 19,2015. Uploaded everything (form 80 pcc from my country and oz) medicals for me and my husband last November 25,2015. With the blessing of our mighty God, I received grant today December 8,2015. Keep the faith and claim it!!!!


Dear potpot congratulations and best of luck for your future..


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



Rosslleee said:


> Thank You, when did you get your Grant?


During July 2015, but planning to move end of Feb 2016. Want to get some information such as health Insurance etc. Appreciate if you can help on this.


----------



## potpot

deepgill said:


> Dear potpot congratulations and best of luck for your future..


Thank you deepgill!!! Yours is coming soon as well!!!  Keep the faith!!


----------



## tt2

potpot said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have received my invitation for Orana last November 12,2015, with 65 points (Registered Nurse Nec) onshore. I have applied my visa with the help of my agent last November 19,2015. Uploaded everything (form 80 pcc from my country and oz) medicals for me and my husband last November 25,2015. With the blessing of our mighty God, I received grant today December 8,2015. Keep the faith and claim it!!!!


Congratulations potpot finally some good news on this thread.


----------



## sim-n

I need help in my 489 case. Applied in 24th August it's been over 3 and half month medical submitted almost 6 weeks ago. I applied under state sponsored. How much time should I wait more. Please can someone guide me.


----------



## deepak7782

deepgill said:


> Dear potpot congratulations and best of luck for your future..


congrates potpot !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soniass

potpot said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have received my invitation for Orana last November 12,2015, with 65 points (Registered Nurse Nec) onshore. I have applied my visa with the help of my agent last November 19,2015. Uploaded everything (form 80 pcc from my country and oz) medicals for me and my husband last November 25,2015. With the blessing of our mighty God, I received grant today December 8,2015. Keep the faith and claim it!!!!


Many Congratulations to you  i hope i will get my visa soon as i have lodged before you on 16th Nov and uploaded all docs on th same day and medicals on 30th Nov.


----------



## Nomz

potpot said:


> Thank you deepgill!!! Yours is coming soon as well!!!  Keep the faith!!


Dear Potpot,

Congrats dear...Pray for us


----------



## Nomz

shrif said:


> hello,
> 
> any good news today?
> 
> FS 489 - NSW 70 points
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals
> ACS: 09/06/2015
> EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
> Invitation: 23/10/2015
> Medical: 05/11/2015
> PPC: 06/11/2015
> *Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015*
> Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
> Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
> CO :fingerscrossed:
> Visa Grant :fingerscrossed:


No Dear, still waiting:


----------



## sharifff

Dear,
Amdad i also applied for 489 state sponshorship visa for Orana. 
Visa Lodged: 12th june 2015
CO assigned: 7th September 2015
PCC Provided : 02th September 2015
Medical and Form 80 provided 29th September.
Status showen: Assesment in Progress.
Can anyone tell me approximately which time i will get the final grant.


----------



## deepak7782

sharifff said:


> Dear,
> Amdad i also applied for 489 state sponshorship visa for Orana.
> Visa Lodged: 12th june 2015
> CO assigned: 7th September 2015
> PCC Provided : 02th September 2015
> Medical and Form 80 provided 29th September.
> Status showen: Assesment in Progress.
> Can anyone tell me approximately which time i will get the final grant.


i think wait till first week of jan


----------



## deepak7782

anybody applied 489 for queensland s s ?


----------



## shrif

Nomz said:


> No Dear, still waiting:


Hi,

why there is no one from 489 FS got grant these days... my third week starts counting with no response till now


----------



## RIDA

With How many points did you apply with and which state?


----------



## RIDA

shrif said:


> Nomz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Dear, still waiting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> why there is no one from 489 FS got grant these days... my third week starts counting with no response till now
Click to expand...

With how many points did you apply with and which state?


----------



## shrif

RIDA said:


> With how many points did you apply with and which state?


kindly see my signature.

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invitation: 23/10/2015
Medical: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
*Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015*
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
CO :fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SnakeCharmer

deepak7782 said:


> anybody applied 489 for queensland s s ?


deepak7782,

I have applied for 489 for Queensland. What is your question?


----------



## deepak7782

SnakeCharmer said:


> deepak7782,
> 
> I have applied for 489 for Queensland. What is your question?


no question..i too applied for same ...just wanted to know that if someone else also applied for same state..


----------



## Soniass

Hi friends,

Today i got visa grant. I wish you will get your visa soon.
Thanks everyone for their kind support 
Can anyone please suggest me what is next process after got visa grant?


----------



## Soniass

Hi friends,

Today i got visa grant. I wish you will get your visa soon.
Thanks everyone for their kind support 
Can anyone please suggest me what is next process after got visa grant?


----------



## Rani74

Soniass said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today i got visa grant. I wish you will get your visa soon.
> Thanks everyone for their kind support
> Can anyone please suggest me what is next process after got visa grant?


Hearty congratulations! So is it state sponsored visa?


----------



## shrif

Soniass said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today i got visa grant. I wish you will get your visa soon.
> Thanks everyone for their kind support
> Can anyone please suggest me what is next process after got visa grant?


that's good news for 489 subclass.... congratulations


----------



## deepak7782

Soniass said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today i got visa grant. I wish you will get your visa soon.
> Thanks everyone for their kind support
> Can anyone please suggest me what is next process after got visa grant?


congrates Sonia!!!!!!!!!best of luck for your future


----------



## Soniass

Rani74 said:


> Hearty congratulations! So is it state sponsored visa?


Thanks Rani. Yes it is SS visa.
I wish u will get your visa soon


----------



## Soniass

deepak7782 said:


> congrates Sonia!!!!!!!!!best of luck for your future


Thanks Deepak. Wish you gud luck.


----------



## Soniass

shrif said:


> that's good news for 489 subclass.... congratulations


Thanks Shrif


----------



## tt2

Soniass said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today i got visa grant. I wish you will get your visa soon.
> Thanks everyone for their kind support
> Can anyone please suggest me what is next process after got visa grant?


Congratulations that was a fast grant, all the best with you new life ahead.


----------



## Soniass

tt2 said:


> Congratulations that was a fast grant, all the best with you new life ahead.


thanks tt2. i wish you will get your soon. gud luck.


----------



## SnakeCharmer

Soniass said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today i got visa grant. I wish you will get your visa soon.
> Thanks everyone for their kind support
> Can anyone please suggest me what is next process after got visa grant?


Congrats Soniass. Enjoy the life & time ahead.

I see that you applied onshore. I am a 489 offshore applicant, do you happen to know how onshore 489 vs. offshore 489 prioritized? I am QLD SS 489 offshore (Lodged on Nov 23).

Thanks.


----------



## SnakeCharmer

deepak7782 said:


> no question..i too applied for same ...just wanted to know that if someone else also applied for same state..


deepak7782, 

When did you apply & what profession? I applied on Nov 23 as (254211): NURSE EDUCATOR.

Thanks


----------



## Soniass

SnakeCharmer said:


> Congrats Soniass. Enjoy the life & time ahead.
> 
> I see that you applied onshore. I am a 489 offshore applicant, do you happen to know how onshore 489 vs. offshore 489 prioritized? I am QLD SS 489 offshore (Lodged on Nov 23).
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks snakeCharmer. I think there is no such differences in processing priorities. But yes I have submitted all the required docs in one go. May be this is the reason i got my visa in 3 week time.

I wish you will get your visa soon. Gud Luck.


----------



## deepak7782

SnakeCharmer said:


> deepak7782,
> 
> When did you apply & what profession? I applied on Nov 23 as (254211): NURSE EDUCATOR.
> 
> Thanks


my wife is main applicant ...applied as nutirtionist 251112 ..we applied on 26th may....still waiting


----------



## shrif

Hi,

I am thinking sending mail to DIBP to ask about my application...will they give me considerable information or the reply will be just wait....


----------



## SnakeCharmer

Soniass said:


> Thanks snakeCharmer. I think there is no such differences in processing priorities. But yes I have submitted all the required docs in one go. May be this is the reason i got my visa in 3 week time.
> 
> I wish you will get your visa soon. Gud Luck.


My second and last question would be, does the application status change (on immi page) once the CO is assigned/reviewing? Just curious.


----------



## sharifff

*soniass*



tt2 said:


> Congratulations that was a fast grant, all the best with you new life ahead.




that was very fast . by the way congratulation.


----------



## deepgill

Soniass said:


> thanks tt2. i wish you will get your soon. gud luck.


Congratulations... Soniass. Enjoy dear


----------



## deepgill

Guys congratulations who got and getting their grants and best of luck who are waiting. I think now all will get their grant before Christmas.


----------



## tt2

Soniass said:


> tt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations that was a fast grant, all the best with you new life ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks tt2. i wish you will get your soon. gud luck.
Click to expand...

Thank you hoping so too.


----------



## Rosslleee

Soniass said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today i got visa grant. I wish you will get your visa soon.
> Thanks everyone for their kind support
> Can anyone please suggest me what is next process after got visa grant?


Congrats Sonia, not just you, your Grant has made many 489 applicants joyous. Good Luck for your life ahead


----------



## mahbubul

Soniass said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today i got visa grant. I wish you will get your visa soon.
> Thanks everyone for their kind support
> Can anyone please suggest me what is next process after got visa grant?


Congratulation Sonia. Really its a quick grant. Hope it could be with our case. Good luck with your future life.


----------



## sim-n

*help needed*

hi all,
i applied my SS 489 for SA on 24th august and submitted all the documents next day. 
my medical was 11th oct and it reached to embassy on 20th oct. it has been over 40 days waiting for visa. can someone please tell why there is a delay in visa. they haven't for any additional documents or anything.


----------



## Rosslleee

Dear 489 friends,

Grant to Soniass suggests that 489 Grants that was almost dried up recently is flowing back again. Congrats Sonia and Good Luck to ones waiting. You may prepare your shopping list in the meantime, like someone has been doing ... hey not me .... haha .... Enjoy this wait, you will miss this after the Grant


----------



## sharifff

*489 processing time*



sim-n said:


> I need help in my 489 case. Applied in 24th August it's been over 3 and half month medical submitted almost 6 weeks ago. I applied under state sponsored. How much time should I wait more. Please can someone guide me.


Same thing for me. i dont know what to do? Also still now no Job verification?


----------



## sim-n

when did you apply??


----------



## sharifff

sim-n said:


> when did you apply??


12th June 2015 Visa lodgement.

CO assigned 9th September.

Form 80 and medical 29th Sep

Still now no Job verificat


----------



## Rani74

sharifff said:


> 12th June 2015 Visa lodgement.
> 
> CO assigned 9th September.
> 
> Form 80 and medical 29th Sep
> 
> Still now no Job verificat


Did you call them or email them checking about your status? You should do that.


----------



## sim-n

sharifff said:


> 12th June 2015 Visa lodgement.
> 
> CO assigned 9th September.
> 
> Form 80 and medical 29th Sep
> 
> Still now no Job verificat


good luck my friend hope you get grant soon


----------



## sim-n

Rani74 said:


> Did you call them or email them checking about your status? You should do that.


i mailed them its say file under proccess.....


----------



## andreyx108b

sim-n said:


> i mailed them its say file under proccess.....


it might be better to call?


----------



## sim-n

andreyx108b said:


> it might be better to call?


i applied through agent should he call or me??


----------



## boxofchoc

*489 visa*



sim-n said:


> i applied through agent should he call or me??


Tell him to call on your behalf


----------



## deepak7782

andreyx108b said:


> it might be better to call?


physical verification done on 16th nov...no contact after that...should i call or wait..please suggest


----------



## andreyx108b

sim-n said:


> i applied through agent should he call or me??


You can call, but as advised, ask agent to call...


----------



## andreyx108b

deepak7782 said:


> physical verification done on 16th nov...no contact after that...should i call or wait..please suggest


How many days since you lodged? Or since co contacted?


----------



## SnakeCharmer

deepak7782 said:


> physical verification done on 16th nov...no contact after that...should i call or wait..please suggest


deepak7782,

was that physical verification at work? what did they ask? can you provide in detail?

thanks


----------



## deepak7782

andreyx108b said:


> How many days since you lodged? Or since co contacted?


applied on 26th may..form 80 submitted around three months before physical verification......agent said as it is around month passed after verification....verification can be done again...i am so much confused


----------



## Abdul Laghari

deepak7782 said:


> applied on 26th may..form 80 submitted around three months before physical verification......agent said as it is around month passed after verification....verification can be done again...i am so much confused


How did they conducted your physical verification? Did they get appointment?


----------



## shrif

sim-n said:


> i mailed them its say file under proccess.....


HI, could you please provide the mail id?


----------



## Rani74

Any one lucky today? Or all of you have got the letters and busy shopping ?


----------



## shrif

Rani74 said:


> Any one lucky today? Or all of you have got the letters and busy shopping ?


still waiting 

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invitation: 23/10/2015
Medical: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
*Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015*
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
CO :fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rani74

shrif said:


> still waiting
> 
> FS 489 - NSW 70 points
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals
> ACS: 09/06/2015
> EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
> Invitation: 23/10/2015
> Medical: 05/11/2015
> PPC: 06/11/2015
> *Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015*
> Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
> Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
> CO :fingerscrossed:
> Visa Grant :fingerscrossed:


See my signature and be happy


----------



## Ajeet

shrif said:


> still waiting
> 
> FS 489 - NSW 70 points
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals
> ACS: 09/06/2015
> EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
> Invitation: 23/10/2015
> Medical: 05/11/2015
> PPC: 06/11/2015
> *Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015*
> Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
> Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
> CO :fingerscrossed:
> Visa Grant :fingerscrossed:


You are very close.

Have a bright future


----------



## shrif

bright future said:


> You are very close.
> 
> Have a bright future


I hope...wishing the same for you


----------



## sunilkchopra

Best of luck to everybody waiting for the Golden grant email


----------



## Soniass

SnakeCharmer said:


> My second and last question would be, does the application status change (on immi page) once the CO is assigned/reviewing? Just curious.


Yes , It should be application in progress when CO got allocated to your file. but In my case i have received only visa grant mail. In immi account status changed to Finalised.


----------



## sunilkchopra

Dont trust on status when waiting for grant. Mine was same forever and on the day when I was given grant it changed in seconds


----------



## sharifff

Rani74 said:


> Did you call them or email them checking about your status? You should do that.


In Immiaccount there is a notice: Please note request for status will not be responded to. Thats why i did not Call or imail. If i Call or email to the department will they take it otherwise?


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> Any one lucky today? Or all of you have got the letters and busy shopping ?


Me not yet....... Somebody might get tomorrow or coming Monday ...... God Bless


----------



## Gvbgduh

Hi friends!

Share your thoughts and feelings! I lodge my visa (489 SS NSW) on September, 11 and in few days Team13 requested forms 80 and 1221. During next month I uploaded all required docs. As mentioned in the immi account, they downloaded my docs on October 16th, and there is no news so far.

Is it a good idea to call them? What time and phone number are good to call them?


----------



## deepak7782

SnakeCharmer said:


> deepak7782,
> 
> was that physical verification at work? what did they ask? can you provide in detail?
> 
> thanks


my wife has private diet clinic..unfortunately on verfication day clinic was closed so they first go there ..found clinic closed so they came to home...where they enquired all about job profile..


----------



## ajaybandreddy

Hi All,

I have gone through this expat forum ,most of the forums under 489 is really helpful to so many people who are having many questions on their mind.Thanks to each and everyone who is posting their experience.
I have applied EOI for 489 FS with 65 points in Oct 8th 2015 as Developer programmer(261312).Till now, I haven't received any response from them.Please let me know if any of you are on same boat and if any of you got visa for my same criteria.

Anzsco code : 261312
Visa: 489
ACS got positive in August itself.
08/10/2015 : applied for VIC nomination
waiting for EOI positive.

Regards,
Ajay
9963452647


----------



## panna

*waiting for CO*

Dear all i have submitted my visa application of 5th Dec with PCC. 489FS. 
Now waiting for CO.
Can some one answer me how long it will take to be CO allotted?
thanks
Panna


----------



## ajaybandreddy

panna said:


> Dear all i have submitted my visa application of 5th Dec with PCC. 489FS.
> Now waiting for CO.
> Can some one answer me how long it will take to be CO allotted?
> thanks
> Panna



Hi Panna,
Can you please tell me when did you launch your EOI ?
How many days it took for you to get CO allocated?
How many points you have?
what is your ANZESCO code?


----------



## ozpunjabi

deepak7782 said:


> physical verification done on 16th nov...no contact after that...should i call or wait..please suggest


How many points for experience you have claimed?


----------



## deepak7782

ozpunjabi said:


> How many points for experience you have claimed?[/QUOT
> 
> 10 points though we need 5 only for 60


----------



## deepak7782

ozpunjabi said:


> How many points for experience you have claimed?


10 points though we need 5 only for 60


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> Me not yet....... Somebody might get tomorrow or coming Monday ...... God Bless


Let's hope so this waiting is really frustrating.


----------



## panna

ajaybandreddy said:


> Hi Panna,
> Can you please tell me when did you launch your EOI ?
> How many days it took for you to get CO allocated?
> How many points you have?
> what is your ANZESCO code?


Dear ajay
263113 - 65 Points
EOI launch 9th Aug
EOI received 7th nov
Visa launch 5th DEC with PCC
CO waiting ?


----------



## panna

ajaybandreddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have gone through this expat forum ,most of the forums under 489 is really helpful to so many people who are having many questions on their mind.Thanks to each and everyone who is posting their experience.
> I have applied EOI for 489 FS with 65 points in Oct 8th 2015 as Developer programmer(261312).Till now, I haven't received any response from them.Please let me know if any of you are on same boat and if any of you got visa for my same criteria.
> 
> Anzsco code : 261312
> Visa: 489
> ACS got positive in August itself.
> 08/10/2015 : applied for VIC nomination
> waiting for EOI positive.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay
> 9963452647


Dear ajay
Hopefully your EOI will come through in the month of Jan..
because of holidays on this month.


do you have 7 in all IELTS VIC 190 nomination require 7 in all IELTS,


----------



## shrif

18 days and still counting...:juggle:


----------



## ajaybandreddy

panna said:


> Dear ajay
> Hopefully your EOI will come through in the month of Jan..
> because of holidays on this month.
> 
> 
> do you have 7 in all IELTS VIC 190 nomination require 7 in all IELTS,


Thanks for the information Panna  

The thing is I have applied for 190 SS to NSW with 55 points and IELTS 6.5 points
and the other one I have applied for 489 Family Sponsorship with 65 points and IELTS is 6.5 points
Will they consider my overall score or my IELTS score? guide me plz.


Regards,
Ajay


----------



## ozpunjabi

ajaybandreddy said:


> Thanks for the information Panna
> 
> The thing is I have applied for 190 SS to NSW with 55 points and IELTS 6.5 points
> and the other one I have applied for 489 Family Sponsorship with 65 points and IELTS is 6.5 points
> Will they consider my overall score or my IELTS score? guide me plz.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


You cannot get invite for 489 FS for 2613 because it is in prorata. you can read over skill select they will not send invites for 2613 and other pro rata occupations for 489 if all vacancies are filled by 189 which is always the case for them. Try 489 SS or 190 SS.


----------



## ajaybandreddy

ozpunjabi said:


> You cannot get invite for 489 FS for 2613 because it is in prorata. you can read over skill select they will not send invites for 2613 and other pro rata occupations for 489 if all vacancies are filled by 189 which is always the case for them. Try 489 SS or 190 SS.


Thanks for your reply my friend.
It hurts me 
ok i have only one option then i.e., 190 SS.

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## shrif

ozpunjabi said:


> You cannot get invite for 489 FS for 2613 because it is in prorata. you can read over skill select they will not send invites for 2613 and other pro rata occupations for 489 if all vacancies are filled by 189 which is always the case for them. Try 489 SS or 190 SS.



is that apply for me also..please clarify


FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invitation: 23/10/2015
Medical: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
*Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015*
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
CO :fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sharifff

shrif said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking sending mail to DIBP to ask about my application...will they give me considerable information or the reply will be just wait....


did you send email or call them? what is there answer?


----------



## shrif

sharifff said:


> did you send email or call them? what is there answer?


I sent mail two days ago, but no response till yet.


----------



## sharifff

Gvbgduh said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> Share your thoughts and feelings! I lodge my visa (489 SS NSW) on September, 11 and in few days Team13 requested forms 80 and 1221. During next month I uploaded all required docs. As mentioned in the immi account, they downloaded my docs on October 16th, and there is no news so far.
> 
> Is it a good idea to call them? What time and phone number are good to call them?


Did you call them?


----------



## ozpunjabi

ajaybandreddy said:


> Thanks for your reply my friend.
> It hurts me
> ok i have only one option then i.e., 190 SS.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


Sorry Ajay but it is better to know before it is too late. I am sure you will get 489 SS or even 190 SS , still keep your 489 FS open.


----------



## ozpunjabi

shrif said:


> is that apply for me also..please clarify
> 
> 
> FS 489 - NSW 70 points
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals
> ACS: 09/06/2015
> EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
> Invitation: 23/10/2015
> Medical: 05/11/2015
> PPC: 06/11/2015
> *Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015*
> Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
> Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
> CO :fingerscrossed:
> Visa Grant :fingerscrossed:


Does not apply to you only 2613 group, accountants group and ICT business analysts. You would not have been invited if it applies to you. After visa lodge it does not matter.


----------



## shrif

ozpunjabi said:


> Does not apply to you only 2613 group, accountants group and ICT business analysts. You would not have been invited if it applies to you. After visa lodge it does not matter.


Okay, many thanks for you


----------



## sharifff

shrif said:


> I sent mail two days ago, but no response till yet.


when they response, please share it.


----------



## shrif

Saturday and Sunday are off? I mean no grant within these days?


----------



## andreyx108b

shrif said:


> Saturday and Sunday are off? I mean no grant within these days?


There are sometimes.


----------



## shrif

hopefully to hear good news by tomorrow.


----------



## tt2

shrif said:


> hopefully to hear good news by tomorrow.


That makes the two of us shrif.


----------



## Rosslleee

tt2 said:


> That makes the two of us shrif.


Hey dear friends ... Good Luck to you two..... many of us are also waiting .... so prayers for everyone ..... Coming Week is Grant Week .. Prayers


----------



## Rosslleee

I can see Santa dressing up to give us our Christmas Gift coming week .............. Merry Christmas to 489 Friends .... and ur GIFT ... ya ... I have told Santa to deliver it to you .....


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> I can see Santa dressing up to give us our Christmas Gift coming week .............. Merry Christmas to 489 Friends .... and ur GIFT ... ya ... I have told Santa to deliver it to you .....


 Thank you Rosslleee you always positive and optimistic thanx for keeping our spirits high, can't wait for that special email. May you get a grant too this week and merry Christmas to you too :kissing_smiling_eyes:


----------



## Rosslleee

tt2 said:


> Thank you Rosslleee you always positive and optimistic thanx for keeping our spirits high, can't wait for that special email. May you get a grant too this week and merry Christmas to you too :kissing_smiling_eyes:


Thank U Fren................ Our Effort and Wait should not and will not get unnoticed, at least God is there to notice it all .... Congrats in advance


----------



## Rani74

tt2 said:


> Thank you Rosslleee you always positive and optimistic thanx for keeping our spirits high, can't wait for that special email. May you get a grant too this week and merry Christmas to you too :kissing_smiling_eyes:


I second that...Rosslleee you Rock


----------



## boxofchoc

Merry xmas to you all. I hope you get your hearts desires soonest


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> I second that...Rosslleee you Rock


Rani Ji ... when someone's heart is cool and appealing (if ur point reaches the desired) .................... I challenge to God .... show me ur face and say "NO" ..... haha .... he would probably not come down and say "NO" ...... so the result u know


----------



## Rosslleee

boxofchoc said:


> Merry xmas to you all. I hope you get your hearts desires soonest


Ur looks like a New year gift ... but hey!!!! don't overlook Santa .... no one really knows of God's surprises


----------



## boxofchoc

Rosslleee said:


> Ur looks like a New year gift ... but hey!!!! don't overlook Santa .... no one really knows of God's surprises


Definitely Im geared up for the new year,,,, Yours however is this week.


----------



## shrif

Hello,

No surprise today????


----------



## Nomz

shrif said:


> Hello,
> 
> No surprise today????


Not Yet :confused2: Can any one please tell about Christmas and new year holidays?


----------



## Abdul Laghari

Nomz said:


> Not Yet :confused2: Can any one please tell about Christmas and new year holidays?


18 December 2015 to 03/01/2016


----------



## Nomz

Abdul Laghari said:


> 18 December 2015 to 03/01/2016


Thanks Dear, it means this is the only expected week for grant before holidays


----------



## Rosslleee

Nomz said:


> Not Yet :confused2: Can any one please tell about Christmas and new year holidays?


According to DIBP, DIBP will be closed on 25th, 28th, 29th Dec 2015 & 1st January 2016. However, there will be staff shortage on other days as well because of extended leave by many employees.


----------



## tt2

Nomz said:


> Not Yet :confused2: Can any one please tell about Christmas and new year holidays?


I have heard from people that called and asked that and they were told they are only closing on the 25th, 28th, 29th and the 1st but they will be short staffed most will be on leave.


----------



## Rosslleee

tt2 said:


> I have heard from people that called and asked that and they were told they are only closing on the 25th, 28th, 29th and the 1st but they will be short staffed most will be on leave.


You are absolutely right .......


----------



## Rosslleee

Abdul Laghari said:


> 18 December 2015 to 03/01/2016


You are wrong ..... pls make sure you first confirm things before you drop them in the forum ...... pls don't mislead other friends. 

According to DIBP, DIBP will be closed on 25th, 28th, 29th Dec 2015 & 1st January 2016. However, there will be staff shortage on other days as well because of extended leave by many employees.


----------



## andreyx108b

Abdul Laghari said:


> 18 December 2015 to 03/01/2016


This is false information.


----------



## deepak7782

physical verification done on 16th nov...no contact after that...should i call or wait..please suggest


----------



## Nomz

deepak7782 said:


> physical verification done on 16th nov...no contact after that...should i call or wait..please suggest[/QUOTE
> 
> They called for verification in my office on November 16, 2015. Will they also come for physical verification, and after that no further contact...


----------



## deepak7782

Nomz said:


> deepak7782 said:
> 
> 
> 
> physical verification done on 16th nov...no contact after that...should i call or wait..please suggest[/QUOTE
> 
> They called for verification in my office on November 16, 2015. they also come for physical verification, and after that no further contact...
> 
> 
> 
> i think either they call or do physical verification....plz let us know if anything happens
Click to expand...


----------



## deepak7782

andreyx108b said:


> This is false information.



physical verification done on 16th nov...no contact after that...should i call or wait..please suggest ..........what do u think about my case ANDREYX108B


----------



## andreyx108b

deepak7782 said:


> physical verification done on 16th nov...no contact after that...should i call or wait..please suggest ..........what do u think about my case ANDREYX108B


Can you confirm when did lodge?

In any case I would at least a week more...


----------



## deepak7782

andreyx108b said:


> Can you confirm when did lodge?
> 
> In any case I would at least a week more...


applied for visa on 26th may....one week more what....my agent say...they can do verification again..is it possible?


----------



## andreyx108b

deepak7782 said:


> applied for visa on 26th may....one week more what....my agent say...they can do verification again..is it possible?


I never heard of such.

I would wait a week because its almost 28 days (they say they look back at applications after that) since verification, so an extra week is just a 7 days buffer - who knows, you may get a grant now.


----------



## deepak7782

andreyx108b said:


> I never heard of such.
> 
> I would wait a week because its almost 28 days (they say they look back at applications after that) since verification, so an extra week is just a 7 days buffer - who knows, you may get a grant now.


thanks for reply.... i hope for the best..


----------



## Abdul Laghari

andreyx108b said:


> This is false information.


Most of the departments and companies would be closed in these days a few department will work with very less staff so very slow progress 
I work in Australia we got off these mentioned dates.
I told general Christmas holidays.


----------



## andreyx108b

Abdul Laghari said:


> Most of the departments and companies would be closed in these days a few department will work with very less staff so very slow progress I work in Australia we got off these mentioned dates. I told general Christmas holidays.


Some may take day off - but HR will make sure that some will still work.

Official holidays are: 25, 28, 29 and the 1st.


----------



## ajaybandreddy

ozpunjabi said:


> Sorry Ajay but it is better to know before it is too late. I am sure you will get 489 SS or even 190 SS , still keep your 489 FS open.


Okay I will hope for the best.
Thanks for your advise my friend.


----------



## shrif

Hi Everyne,

Toady I got CO Assigned asking for KSA PCC and some other documents which are already uploaded before.

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invited: 23/10/2015
Health Declaration: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
*Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015*
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
CO :14/12/2015
Visa Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abdul Laghari

shrif said:


> Hi Everyne, Toady I got CO Assigned asking for KSA PCC and some other documents which are already uploaded before. FS 489 - NSW 70 points 2631 Computer Network Professionals ACS: 09/06/2015 EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015 Invited: 23/10/2015 Health Declaration: 05/11/2015 PPC: 06/11/2015 Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015 Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015 CO :14/12/2015 Visa Grant :fingerscrossed:


 Do you know how to get KSA PCC while some one is out of KSA


----------



## shrif

Abdul Laghari said:


> Do you know how to get KSA PCC while some one is out of KSA


I sent mail to Australian embassy in Riyadh asking for formal letter directed to Police Station...while you are outside so the final exit can work fine


----------



## Abdul Laghari

shrif said:


> I sent mal to Australian embassy in Riyadh asking for formal letter to obtain it...while you are outside so the final exit can work fine


When I applied for 489 visa last year I didn't need letter from australian embassy Riyadh however acknowledgement letter worked. 
I will need PCC for 887 visa


----------



## ozpunjabi

shrif said:


> Hi Everyne,
> 
> Toady I got CO Assigned asking for KSA PCC and some other documents which are already uploaded before.
> 
> FS 489 - NSW 70 points
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals
> ACS: 09/06/2015
> EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
> Invited: 23/10/2015
> Health Declaration: 05/11/2015
> PPC: 06/11/2015
> Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
> Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
> CO :14/12/2015
> Visa Grant :fingerscrossed:


Why you havent waited for 189???


----------



## shrif

ozpunjabi said:


> Why you havent waited for 189???



yes it was an option but with 60 points I was worry to wait too long so I decided to go 489 FS


----------



## shrif

CO from Adelaide or Brisbane..what is the difference?


----------



## Rani74

Seems like none have got today! Please tell I am wrong. Guys in elated mood please lets know and keep our spirits high too.


----------



## ozpunjabi

shrif said:


> yes it was an option but with 60 points I was worry to wait too long so I decided to go 489 FS


Just a two month wait at max and direct PR. Similar time u might have to wait for grant in 489 FS. I m confused. But you might have nade decision based on your circumstances.


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> Seems like none have got today! Please tell I am wrong. Guys in elated mood please lets know and keep our spirits high too.


They seem to be sending the Grants in one GO in coming 3-4 days ......


----------



## Rosslleee

I am sending the Merriest Christmas & Happiest New year to all of our COs. 

Dear God, tell our COs that all 489 Applicants have conveyed that "Our COs are the Best and the Sweetest people", and also let them them know that this has nothing to do with "THE GRANTS"

COs Bless All !!!!


----------



## deepgill

Rosslleee said:


> I am sending the Merriest Christmas & Happiest New year to all of our COs.
> 
> Dear God, tell our COs that all 489 Applicants have conveyed that "Our COs are the Best and the Sweetest people", and also let them them know that this has nothing to do with "THE GRANTS"
> 
> COs Bless All !!!!


Don't worry mate GOD will fulfill our wishes soon. Appreciate your words.:xmastree:


----------



## Rosslleee

deepgill said:


> Don't worry mate GOD will fulfill our wishes soon. Appreciate your words.:xmastree:


Dear Deepgill, I will be one of the happiest if u get the grant at the soonest .. God Bless


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> I am sending the Merriest Christmas & Happiest New year to all of our COs.
> 
> Dear God, tell our COs that all 489 Applicants have conveyed that "Our COs are the Best and the Sweetest people", and also let them them know that this has nothing to do with "THE GRANTS"
> 
> COs Bless All !!!!


 From your mouth to God's ears Rosslleee, God will answer all your prayers soon and we will all have grants


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> Rani74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like none have got today! Please tell I am wrong. Guys in elated mood please lets know and keep our spirits high too.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to be sending the Grants in one GO in coming 3-4 days ......
Click to expand...

Let's hope so fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## coolbuddy15

*489 Visa timeline*

Hi Friends,
I have applied for 489 - South Australia - Regional sponsored. CO assigned last week. 
I was told, once the visa is granted, we should visit Oz within 60 days to get visa stamped. 
Is this true. I tried checking DIBP web site, but couldn't get info in this regard. Pls advise.


----------



## Rosslleee

coolbuddy15 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for 489 - South Australia - Regional sponsored. CO assigned last week.
> I was told, once the visa is granted, we should visit Oz within 60 days to get visa stamped.
> Is this true. I tried checking DIBP web site, but couldn't get info in this regard. Pls advise.


The last entry date is close to 1 year (1 year from the date of PCC or Medical), you may enter during that period. Once you enter any airport in Australia, your Entry will automatically get registered. No Visa Label needed, your Grant Letter will have all the details and the immigration will check it online. Good Luck ......


----------



## Nomz

deepak7782 said:


> applied for visa on 26th may....one week more what....my agent say...they can do verification again..is it possible?


My agent also says that they can verify again


----------



## Nomz

Rani74 said:


> Seems like none have got today! Please tell I am wrong. Guys in elated mood please lets know and keep our spirits high too.


Not even today


----------



## coolbuddy15

Rosslleee said:


> The last entry date is close to 1 year (1 year from the date of PCC or Medical), you may enter during that period. Once you enter any airport in Australia, your Entry will automatically get registered. No Visa Label needed, your Grant Letter will have all the details and the immigration will check it online. Good Luck ......


Thanks Rosslleee


----------



## shrif

when CO assigned this means the job verification was done or it will be done soon?


----------



## Nomz

shrif said:


> when CO assigned this means the job verification was done or it will be done soon?


most probably after CO assigned, it is not mandatory to verify job, in some cases they dont verify as my friend was not verified but in my case there was a phone call in my office for verification


----------



## vivsontime

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my EOI on 31st OCT for NSW in 489 with 60 points. But till now haven't received any invite. My ANZSCO Code is 262113 (System Administrator).

Can some one advise if I stand any chance? How much time it can take to get an invite?


----------



## netw

Hi guys,

I have a question regarding my application. 
Actually, I have 55 points for 189 visa and applied for state sponsorship for 190 visa also, reaching so 60 pts, but after some days my points will be deducted by 5 from my age. I have my brother with permanent residency in Au and could be my sponsor for 489 visa.
Please, I need your advice, should I try English language exam reaching 7 (I am missing 0.5) and after that applying for 189 or 190 visa, or I must apply for 489 visa asap? What is your advice?

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## boxofchoc

netw said:


> Hi guys,
> should I try English language exam reaching 7 (I am missing 0.5) and after that applying for 189 or 190 visa, or I must apply for 489 visa asap? What is your advice?
> 
> Thank you for your advice!


Ill say you should give English a shot. you can get all the help you need from this forum.
Best of luck


----------



## netw

Thanks for your reply mate.


----------



## Rani74

Even today no news! Is this just for 489s or all!


----------



## tt2

Rani74 said:


> Even today no news! Is this just for 489s or all!


Saw 2 189er only who got grant today. Things are really slow now.


----------



## boxofchoc

Keep the faith people, when they start with us (489 ers) they wont stop till we all get our grant.


----------



## deepak7782

rrajai said:


> Anybody here got negative outcome due to negative physical verification of employment. Please share your case i have done some mistake while physical verification.
> I was on the way to my office but i said i am in the office when I was asked "are you in the office?".
> When they said we are in your office and where are you? than, I told them i am on the way.
> And reached with in 5min.
> I just want to know how it will affect their decision.
> Also One of my colleague at site not recognise my name because they know me with my pet name.
> What will happen god knows!
> Pray for me.


Did u get ur grant


----------



## tt2

So l called Adelaide office and they told me that our case will be reviewed in January


----------



## Rani74

We are almost there, the end of this week and probably close to the end of the year too . So should we be prepared to get our letters in the new year!


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Anyone who applied for 489 EOI got an invitation?


----------



## tt2

Rani74 said:


> We are almost there, the end of this week and probably close to the end of the year too . So should we be prepared to get our letters in the new year!


Its really hard waiting but what can we do:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nomz

tt2 said:


> Its really hard waiting but what can we do:fingerscrossed:


i think now we should expect in January..is it so?


----------



## Rani74

Nomz said:


> i think now we should expect in January..is it so?


Looks like . As its just 3 days before Christmas, people may have started their personal vacations already...by the way this is just my assumption, I have no official proof on this .


----------



## yiyengar

Guys,
I got the grant on 18th December 2015... Thanks all for the guidance and support!!!

Regards,
Yogesh


----------



## Rani74

Congrats! So all set huh? Would be great if you could let us know your timeline.

Rani


----------



## sanjay kumar

Gretting to all,
I submitted my eoi on 27/10/2015 category 261312 with 65 points for 489 visa (family sponsored).SA can someone tell me how much time is expected for invitation for this visa as I'm unable to find much information regarding this. Thanks in advance. please reply asap.


----------



## Nomz

Rani74 said:


> Looks like . As its just 3 days before Christmas, people may have started their personal vacations already...by the way this is just my assumption, I have no official proof on this .


you are quite right cuz i have heard that near Christmas they are very busy and excited so i think all of us should expect from 4th January onward  .... The fruit of patience is sweet..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tt2

yiyengar said:


> Guys,
> I got the grant on 18th December 2015... Thanks all for the guidance and support!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Yogesh


Congratulations that was fast, was your CO from Brisbane or Adeliade?


----------



## RIDA

Hi 
Anyone waiting for his invitation for 489 on 70 points FS Victoria?


----------



## jmy

coolbuddy15 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for 489 - South Australia - Regional sponsored. CO assigned last week.
> I was told, once the visa is granted, we should visit Oz within 60 days to get visa stamped.
> Is this true. I tried checking DIBP web site, but couldn't get info in this regard. Pls advise.


Hiiii cool buddy

Their is nothing like that you have to visit any office after arriving to Australia. Once you arrive here your arriving information is automatically gets uploaded by the immigration department. Just carry with you hard copy of e-visa that you will get. Best of luck

I am also in South Australia right now and I have not visited any office after arriving here in Australia


----------



## yiyengar

Thank you all. Please refer to my signature for time line. Was granted visa within 34 days. Had applied on 14/11 got a grant 18/12. Had uploaded all the docs at the time of application. 

The case was allocated to Brisbane office. 

Any one plans to move to Townsville?


----------



## deepgill

yiyengar said:


> Guys,
> I got the grant on 18th December 2015... Thanks all for the guidance and support!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Yogesh


Congratulations.. Yogesh and best of luck for your future endeavors.


----------



## path_prasanna

at last finally i got my grant today!!!!its a direct grant....
phew such a long wait....after 4 months and 5 days


----------



## boxofchoc

path_prasanna said:


> at last finally i got my grant today!!!!its a direct grant....
> phew such a long wait....after 4 months and 5 days


Congratulations


----------



## Rani74

path_prasanna said:


> at last finally i got my grant today!!!!its a direct grant....
> phew such a long wait....after 4 months and 5 days


Wow congratulations dear!


----------



## deepgill

path_prasanna said:


> at last finally i got my grant today!!!!its a direct grant....
> phew such a long wait....after 4 months and 5 days


Hey path_prasanna congratulations.. Mate. Enjoy your Christmas and new year gift.


----------



## jmy

path_prasanna said:


> at last finally i got my grant today!!!!its a direct grant....
> phew such a long wait....after 4 months and 5 days


Congrats path_prasanna... best of luck for your future? ??Where in Australia you are planning to move? ?


----------



## path_prasanna

thanks for your wishes guys...Dont worry guys your grants also not far away!!! you will be getting very soon!!! cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

yiyengar said:


> Thank you all. Please refer to my signature for time line. Was granted visa within 34 days. Had applied on 14/11 got a grant 18/12. Had uploaded all the docs at the time of application.
> 
> The case was allocated to Brisbane office.
> 
> Any one plans to move to Townsville?



Congrats!
Please update your details in the tracker!


----------



## deepak7782

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> Please update your details in the tracker!


It is more than month passed after physical verification. .no cintact...does it mean they are not satisfied with verification. ..what next


----------



## path_prasanna

*thanks*



jmy said:


> Congrats path_prasanna... best of luck for your future? ??Where in Australia you are planning to move? ?


hey thanks!!!most probably i will be leaving in march!!


----------



## andreyx108b

deepak7782 said:


> It is more than month passed after physical verification. .no cintact...does it mean they are not satisfied with verification. ..what next


No, they are processing your case, I've seen cases where after work verification it took 2 months to process - so don't worry.


----------



## deepak7782

andreyx108b said:


> No, they are processing your case, I've seen cases where after work verification it took 2 months to process - so don't worry.


Thanks for quick response


----------



## tt2

path_prasanna said:


> at last finally i got my grant today!!!!its a direct grant....
> phew such a long wait....after 4 months and 5 days


Congratulations


----------



## SnakeCharmer

I have CO allocated today. Asked for PCC, Spouse English docs.



------
489 SS QLD - Filed 23/11/2015
CO Contact (GSM Brisbane) - 22/12/15; Docs Provided 22/12/15.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepalivg

*APplication under 489 with accountant anyone?*

Hi,
We are planning to apply under 489 (family sponsorship) under accountant.
We need to understand what would be approx processing timing after lodging application under 489?


----------



## deepak7782

SnakeCharmer said:


> I have CO allocated today. Asked for PCC, Spouse English docs.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 489 SS QLD - Filed 23/11/2015
> CO Contact (GSM Brisbane) - 22/12/15; Docs Provided 22/12/15.
> :fingerscrossed:


Best of luck....which city in queensland u will go


----------



## SnakeCharmer

deepak7782 said:


> Best of luck....which city in queensland u will go


Yes, same to you Deepak. This wait is really unbearable at times for everyone. But i guess, we have go through it, so we can appreciate things later in life better.

Well, I have several towns in mind Toowoomba, Sunshine Coast, Townsville.

Where are you heading?


----------



## deepak7782

SnakeCharmer said:


> Yes, same to you Deepak. This wait is really unbearable at times for everyone. But i guess, we have go through it, so we can appreciate things later in life better.
> 
> Well, I have several towns in mind Toowoomba, Sunshine Coast, Townsville.
> 
> Where are you heading?


Toowoomba


----------



## SnakeCharmer

deepak7782 said:


> Toowoomba


You never know. We are from Ludhiana-Jagraon area and we might bump in you in Toowoomba as well, who knows. Our reasoning to go Toowoomba would be excellent Academic prospects and Nursing job opportunities in hospitals in the area. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rani74

deepak7782 said:


> Best of luck....which city in queensland u will go


Guys there is a different post about CO allocation, please add this information in there. This will help the other people in that group know about your details, and the main line of this group is not lost. Please cooperate.

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## deepak7782

Rani74 said:


> Guys there is a different post about CO allocation, please add this information in there. This will help the other people in that group know about your details, and the main line of this group is not lost. Please cooperate.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rani


Many other also talk here......even you.....today got any or not....what happened to all..busy n shopping and all......our two messages bothering you so much.........u be happy with this forum.....this is my last mess..... best of luck all..


----------



## SnakeCharmer

deepak7782 said:


> Many other also talk here......even you.....today got any or not....what happened to all..busy n shopping and all......our two messages bothering you so much.........u be happy with this forum.....this is my last mess..... best of luck all..


I second that and I felt the same way. We are in 489 applicant pool and I guess we are more connected/concerned with "this pool" rather than "CO Allocation pool". I mean i just can't put together any logic to go to other threads. 

Imagine I go to CO Allocation thread and someone name Raja74 in that pool says "this is predomintately for 189/190 CO Allocations, you go to 489"  

No, I am not leaving this thread to go anywhere. I belong here, rightly so because I have filed 489.


----------



## faty

*eoi submitted 60 points*

Just a quick question.

My occupation is in the nominated SOL for SA and have relevant one year experience for which i have uploaded my documents. Submitted my SA application on 10th December 2015. I am confused about two things:

1. I got my EA assessed for that anzsco code (263312) and i am curious if my relevant skilled employment needs to be assessed too? I wonder i only have 1.5 years of work experience (outside Australia) and EA can not assess this until i have at least 3 years experience. Will SA immigration department itself verify it through the proofs and dates i have uploaded or there is any skilled employment authority?

2. My dates mentioned in application form lie with in the employment dates. For e.g. if joining date at a firm was 9th November, i am claiming the experience from February (the date i got confirmed). Is it fine or they are going to refuse the application?

my anzsco code is in low availability already and i am worried to receive a refusal. Please help to sort this problem for me. Also i am not claiming any work experience points in EOI DIBP so i believe it should not matter?


----------



## Nomz

Hello All

When will Christmas holidays start? from today?


----------



## RIDA

Same question again
Wanna know if someone waiting for his/her invitation onshore Victoria (Family sponsor)
Please mention your submitting date with points etc
Cheers


----------



## RIDA

Same question again
Wanna know if someone waiting for his/her invitation onshore Victoria (Family sponsor)
Please mention your submitting date with points etc
Cheers


----------



## tt2

Nomz said:


> Hello All
> 
> When will Christmas holidays start? from today?


25, 28, 29,and the 1st of january


----------



## Nomz

SnakeCharmer said:


> I second that and I felt the same way. We are in 489 applicant pool and I guess we are more connected/concerned with "this pool" rather than "CO Allocation pool". I mean i just can't put together any logic to go to other threads.
> 
> Imagine I go to CO Allocation thread and someone name Raja74 in that pool says "this is predomintately for 189/190 CO Allocations, you go to 489"
> 
> No, I am not leaving this thread to go anywhere. I belong here, rightly so because I have filed 489.


Relax guys ,  and pray for my Grant  rather for all


----------



## Nomz

tt2 said:


> 25, 28, 29,and the 1st of january


it means today and tomorrow will be working days and I can still wait in these two days...?


----------



## tt2

Nomz said:


> it means today and tomorrow will be working days and I can still wait in these two days...?


Today they have already closed so we can wait for tomorrow.


----------



## deepak7782

tt2 said:


> 25, 28, 29,and the 1st of january


26 Saturday 27 sunday


----------



## netw

Hi guys,

I logged my EOI one week ago for 489 visa (family sponsored) with 60 points.
Viewing the actual trend, please, when can I expect having an invitation (approximately)?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## yiyengar

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Yogesh and best of luck for your future endeavors.



Thank you Deepgill... Hope you get your grant soon...


----------



## deepalivg

*current processing time under 489*

Hi all,
We need faster processing of Visa application and here's our status:
Husband - 14 years of banking experience, IELTS general - band 7, PGDBM from NMIMS,
Wife - 9 years of banking, MNC experience, IELTS General - Band - 7, Part CIMA qualified.
Husband's bro - settled in Australia and can sponsor visa under 489
WHich route will be faster? - visa under 489 or student visa if wife plan to go for Master courses?
How long will 489 processing take?


----------



## deepak7782

Anyhow 489 is much better than student visa....but u have to wait for 489 around year and half to get grant ...from skill assessment to grant....student visa u can get in 3 to 4 months


----------



## andreyx108b

deepak7782 said:


> Anyhow 489 is much better than student visa....but u have to wait for 489 around year and half to get grant ...from skill assessment to grant....student visa u can get in 3 to 4 months


Student visa is a way faster if you are in rush.


----------



## deepak7782

andreyx108b said:


> Student visa is a way faster if you are in rush.


But after 2 yr of student visa and 2 yr work visa they have to go for 489 or same like subclass


----------



## SnakeCharmer

deepak7782 said:


> But after 2 yr of student visa and 2 yr work visa they have to go for 489 or same like subclass


Personally I will choose 189/190/489 Skill Based Migration over Student Visa. Because you get full-time work rights and other assistance (medicare, centrelink etc. but not in 489 of course). Student visa brings in liabilities like Tution Fee, Health Coverage, and limited number of hours you may be able to work as Student or Student's Spouse. 

I would suggest to do you homework and research as much as you can. You can also get in touch with MARA Agent to get an advice.


----------



## andreyx108b

deepak7782 said:


> But after 2 yr of student visa and 2 yr work visa they have to go for 489 or same like subclass


But they are saying its urgent or i misunderstood something? 

They can also get student visa, move there any apply for 489 isnt it?


----------



## deepak7782

andreyx108b said:


> But they are saying its urgent or i misunderstood something?
> 
> They can also get student visa, move there any apply for 489 isnt it?


I am not opposing you dear...just telling him


----------



## andreyx108b

deepak7782 said:


> I am not opposing you dear...just telling him


No no)) i never thought so)) i am driving and texted quickly on the traffic light stop - so i thought i misread something)))


----------



## deepalivg

yes, can husband apply under 489 while he's already in Australia on wife's student visa?
is there any restriction?


----------



## Rosslleee

deepak7782 said:


> 26 Saturday 27 sunday


Jan 2nd Saturday & January 3rd Sunday ......... and few working days in between may be "HANGOVER DAYS" ... so, January 2nd Week for real work to start ...


----------



## anant1983brams

Received Rejection in 489 Southern Inland: Applied with 75 points in Chemist occupation.

their reply,
Thank you for submitting your Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Regional Sponsored (Subclass 489) Visa.
We have received a high volume of Expression of Interest.
Your EOI has been reviewed and Regional Development Australia Southern Inland will not be offering you a regional sponsorship.
Each EOI is assessed on its own merits, Sponsorship is offered on a case by case basis. The decision to not offer sponsorship is made on the EOI submission and information contained within.
The decision is final, no further explanation of the decision will be provided.
Thank you for taking the time to apply, we wish you well in your future.
Kind regards
Skilled Migration Manager

Share your views on Rejection guys.............pls


----------



## SOURABH.C

anant1983brams said:


> Received Rejection in 489 Southern Inland: Applied with 75 points in Chemist occupation.
> 
> their reply,
> Thank you for submitting your Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Regional Sponsored (Subclass 489) Visa.
> We have received a high volume of Expression of Interest.
> Your EOI has been reviewed and Regional Development Australia Southern Inland will not be offering you a regional sponsorship.
> Each EOI is assessed on its own merits, Sponsorship is offered on a case by case basis. The decision to not offer sponsorship is made on the EOI submission and information contained within.
> The decision is final, no further explanation of the decision will be provided.
> Thank you for taking the time to apply, we wish you well in your future.
> Kind regards
> Skilled Migration Manager
> 
> Share your views on Rejection guys.............pls


Hii,had u got positive skill assessment for this assessment along with your experience??And was it still available on that region's SOL?! Maybe the quota for this occupation has been filled that's why they have refused your case.


----------



## deepalivg

If wife is on student visa and husband is with her in Australia. Can husband apply for 489 when he's under wife's student visa?


----------



## anant1983brams

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii,had u got positive skill assessment for this assessment along with your experience??And was it still available on that region's SOL?! Maybe the quota for this occupation has been filled that's why they have refused your case.


yes I applied with all required documents but can you enlighten me on one sentence in my rejection???

"The decision to not offer sponsorship is made on the EOI submission and information contained within."

what does it mean????


----------



## Nomz

Another day passed


----------



## yiyengar

anant1983brams said:


> Received Rejection in 489 Southern Inland: Applied with 75 points in Chemist occupation.
> 
> their reply,
> Thank you for submitting your Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Regional Sponsored (Subclass 489) Visa.
> We have received a high volume of Expression of Interest.
> Your EOI has been reviewed and Regional Development Australia Southern Inland will not be offering you a regional sponsorship.
> Each EOI is assessed on its own merits, Sponsorship is offered on a case by case basis. The decision to not offer sponsorship is made on the EOI submission and information contained within.
> The decision is final, no further explanation of the decision will be provided.
> Thank you for taking the time to apply, we wish you well in your future.
> Kind regards
> Skilled Migration Manager
> 
> Share your views on Rejection guys.............pls


Hey anant,you need check for a different state or apply as ur spouse as primary applicant in case she is skilled. Cant do much on this rejection. First come first serve! Best of luck for ur future applications.


----------



## netw

*Invitation?*



netw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I logged my EOI one week ago for 489 visa (family sponsored) with 60 points.
> Viewing the actual trend, please, when can I expect having an invitation (approximately)?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Any help?


----------



## yiyengar

Which state? You can directly call up and ask te timeline . As of now things wud slow moving until January.


----------



## netw

*489 eoi*



yiyengar said:


> Which state? You can directly call up and ask te timeline . As of now things wud slow moving until January.


Victoria


----------



## deepalivg

Can someone please answer this...please

If wife is on student visa and husband is with her in Australia. Can husband apply for 489 when he's under wife's student visa?


----------



## deepak7782

deepalivg said:


> Can someone please answer this...please
> 
> If wife is on student visa and husband is with her in Australia. Can husband apply for 489 when he's under wife's student visa?


No you cant apply...


----------



## andreyx108b

deepak7782 said:


> No you cant apply...


Can you please show the reference to the law? Not doubting what you say - just want to dig deeper and understand.


----------



## deepak7782

andreyx108b said:


> Can you please show the reference to the law? Not doubting what you say - just want to dig deeper and understand.


Simple check...who can apply for 489...immi site.......u must know it...u post counts 1492


----------



## mangau

deepak7782 said:


> No you cant apply...


As long as your husband holds legal visa , he can apply for any visa if he meets conditions. You can still keep your student visa and he still under the dependent visa. When he applies for 489, he will automatically get the bridging visa which will come to effect after your student visa be expired. But be careful, if 489 is declined, student visa will be ceased as well. So prepare all documents and think twice before applying.


----------



## andreyx108b

deepak7782 said:


> Simple check...who can apply for 489...immi site.......u must know it...u post counts 1492


I know that if i have a visa which does allow me to change a status while i am onshore, there are no conditions to stop me from applying for any other visa.


----------



## deepak7782

mangau said:


> As long as your husband holds legal visa , he can apply for any visa if he meets conditions. You can still keep your student visa and he still under the dependent visa. When he applies for 489, he will automatically get the bridging visa which will come to effect after your student visa be expired. But be careful, if 489 is declined, student visa will be ceased as well. So prepare all documents and think twice before applying.


If u r holding certain visa subclass for atleast two years then u can apply 489 onshore.....


----------



## deepak7782

andreyx108b said:


> I know that if i have a visa which does allow me to change a status while i am onshore, there are no conditions to stop me from applying for any other visa.


You cant apply 489 while holding student visa .....


----------



## mangau

deepak7782 said:


> You cant apply 489 while holding student visa .....


I applied 489 under student visa. The lawyer said no problem. I lodged visa 2 dec


----------



## deepalivg

Thanks Mangau. My condition is different. I will be going on student visa and Hubby and kid will come with me. and while onshore, he will apply for 489 as his bro in law is settled in Aus


----------



## netw

*489 eoi*



> Originally Posted by yiyengar View Post
> Which state? You can directly call up and ask te timeline . As of now things wud slow
> moving until January.





> Victoria



Pls ,anybody has an idea for Victoria state (family member sponsored)?


----------



## deepak7782

mangau said:


> I applied 489 under student visa. The lawyer said no problem. I lodged visa 2 dec


U must have completed 2 years of holding student visa


----------



## mangau

Can you please show the reference to the law? The immi link just show

For you to apply for this visa, one of the following must apply to you:

Invited Pathway - you have submitted an expression of interest and you were invited to apply as a skilled worker for this visa
Extended Stay Pathway - you have held a provisional visa in subclass 475, 487, 495 or 496 for at least two years and want to extend your stay in Australia
You are a family member of someone who holds this visa (subclass 489) or a provisional visa in subclass 475, 487, 495 or 496.
You and your family members must also meet Australia's health and character requirements.


----------



## deepak7782

Maybe i am wrong. ....why didnt you all replied when he/she 3 4 times.....now all have time to prove themself right


----------



## tt2

Merry Christmas everyone and a happy and prosperous 2016, may 2016 bring joy to all of us on this tread


----------



## SnakeCharmer

tt2 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone and a happy and prosperous 2016, may 2016 bring joy to all of us on this tread


Merry Christmas to You all and your COs. We all have made it so far, and will make beyond this as well. Stay healthy and fit for next year. 

God Bless you all!!!


----------



## Rosslleee

deepak7782 said:


> Maybe i am wrong. ....why didnt you all replied when he/she 3 4 times.....now all have time to prove themself right


you sound rude ... dude ..... God Bless All .........


----------



## HWarraich

netw said:


> Pls ,anybody has an idea for Victoria state (family member sponsored)?


I have...please share your concern


----------



## Maggie-May24

netw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I logged my EOI one week ago for 489 visa (family sponsored) with 60 points.
> Viewing the actual trend, please, when can I expect having an invitation (approximately)?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


It's not possible to give you a prediction. As of the Dec. 4th invitation round, the latest invitations were for those holding 65 points and submitting an EOI by Oct. 10th. Without knowing how many more 65+ point EOI submissions there are still to be invited and then 60 point EOI submissions before yours, it's not possible to guess.


----------



## Maggie-May24

deepalivg said:


> Thanks Mangau. My condition is different. I will be going on student visa and Hubby and kid will come with me. and while onshore, he will apply for 489 as his bro in law is settled in Aus


You will need to see whether the student visa includes conditions that would prevent you or your family members from applying for another visa (e.g. condition 8534 8535).


----------



## boxofchoc

deepak7782 said:


> Maybe i am wrong. ....why didnt you all replied when he/she 3 4 times.....now all have time to prove themself right


You must be confusing a privilege as a right. You pay no one's wages and have no right to demand that people answer you especially in the festivities. Sad that we sometimes forget ourselves in the frenzy and display less than appropriate manners.


----------



## faty

Just a quick question.

My occupation is in the nominated SOL for SA and have relevant one year experience for which i have uploaded my documents. Submitted my SA application on 10th December 2015. I am confused about two things:

1. I got my EA assessed for that anzsco code (263312) and i am curious if my relevant skilled employment needs to be assessed too? I wonder i only have 1.5 years of work experience (outside Australia) and EA can not assess this until i have at least 3 years experience. Will SA immigration department itself verify it through the proofs and dates i have uploaded or there is any skilled employment authority?

2. My dates mentioned in application form lie with in the employment dates. For e.g. if joining date at a firm was 9th November, i am claiming the experience from February (the date i got confirmed). Is it fine or they are going to refuse the application?

my anzsco code is in low availability already and i am worried to receive a refusal. Please help to sort this problem for me. Also i am not claiming any work experience points in EOI DIBP so i believe it should not matter?


----------



## deepalivg

Hi,
We need your guidance on applying under489 as Internal Auditor. If anyone has similar case,, could you please guide us on below:
1. Which IELTS wil be valid. General or Academic?
2. Which all documents need to be sent to VETASEESS to support Internal Auditor role.
3. Does it require a CA qualification
4. Is there a specific format for Employer reference?

Your guidance would really help us.


----------



## boxofchoc

deepalivg said:


> Hi,
> We need your guidance on applying under489 as Internal Auditor. If anyone has similar case,, could you please guide us on below:
> 1. Which IELTS wil be valid. General or Academic?
> 2. Which all documents need to be sent to VETASEESS to support Internal Auditor role.
> 3. Does it require a CA qualification
> 4. Is there a specific format for Employer reference?
> 
> Your guidance would really help us.


Eilts general will be Ideal and a lot easier.
See the link below for vetassess 
General Occupations Migration Skills Assessment - VETASSESS


----------



## faty

deepalivg said:


> Hi,
> We need your guidance on applying under489 as Internal Auditor. If anyone has similar case,, could you please guide us on below:
> 1. Which IELTS wil be valid. General or Academic?
> 2. Which all documents need to be sent to VETASEESS to support Internal Auditor role.
> 3. Does it require a CA qualification
> 4. Is there a specific format for Employer reference?
> 
> Your guidance would really help us.


wish to get reply please


----------



## shrif

Hi,

This week will be totally off?

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
Invited: 23/10/2015
PPC (1 & 2): 05/112015
Medical : 05/11/2015
Upfront Dcumnted: 05/11/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
CO( PPC 3):14/12/2015
PCC 3: 25/12/2015
Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## SnakeCharmer

shrif said:


> Hi,
> 
> This week will be totally off?
> 
> FS 489 - NSW 70 points
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals
> Invited: 23/10/2015
> PPC (1 & 2): 05/112015
> Medical : 05/11/2015
> Upfront Dcumnted: 05/11/2015
> Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
> CO( PPC 3):14/12/2015
> PCC 3: 25/12/2015
> Visa Grant :juggle:


I believe 28th, 29th, and 1st is off.

Shrif, just a question out of curiosity, so you submitted only 1 & 2 PCC? and they asked for 3 PCC, whats that all about?


----------



## shrif

SnakeCharmer said:


> I believe 28th, 29th, and 1st is off.
> 
> Shrif, just a question out of curiosity, so you submitted only 1 & 2 PCC? and they asked for 3 PCC, whats that all about?


as I lived in 3 countries for more than 12 months, I have to provide three Police Certificate Clarence.

Thanks,
Sherif


----------



## maplefive

Hi folks,

I want to ask you some questions.
Recently, my Regional Sponsorship visa ( subclass 489 ) sponsored by Far South Coast regional area has been granted on 12 December 2015.

A week later on 23 December 2015, I got a full time job offer as a chef from Emirates Hotel, Wolgan Valley which is guarantee me 38 hours work a week.

From the Hotel address 2600 Wolgan Rd, Wolgan Valley NSW 2790, I found that postal code 2790 still include in regional area according to the stipulation of this visa requirement (8539 - MUST STAY IN SPECIFIED AREA)

Is that possible to get release letter from the regional body of Far South Coast regional area even though I never been in Far South Coast before ?


----------



## yiyengar

As per dibp ur sorted. Moreover it is moral responsiblity to stay in the area.state releasing without staying there looks difficult. U cud be lucky. 
One way out is apply for hotels around the pin code u mentioned in ur application and show as if u had applied and got a first revert from the other place. If they are convinced than u cud be released.
Directly going out cud hv bearing in future on 887.
Regards
Yogesh


----------



## netw

Hi folks,

Can I apply for 189 visa after 489 visa is granted?
What caution do I need to know before and after applying for that?

Thanks.


----------



## yiyengar

Same question for me also but I am looking at 190?


----------



## andreyx108b

190 or 189 no diff.

I think I saw a few guys applying while on 489, and i see no restrictions - but wait for someone who done it to comment.


----------



## ronak28286

I am planning to file 489 visa. Can anyone guide me the steps to follow.

I have got 6.5 overall with L:6.5 R:6 W:6.5 S: 6 

My profile :

I am due with skills assessment and want to know does ACS deduct certain number of experience years from total experience. I have 5+ years of offshore experience in relevant field post qualification.

I have completed 2 yrs of study from swinburne university along with 3Yrs of BSc in IT from india.

Can any one suggest me the eligible point for my profile ? Age : 30 yrs

Thanks


----------



## deepak7782

yiyengar said:


> Same question for me also but I am looking at 190?


Why 190....go for 887 after two years.


----------



## netw

deepak7782 said:


> Why 190....go for 887 after two years.


But does exist any restriction applying to 189 after having 489?


----------



## path_prasanna

hi guys.
Im planning to travel to Darwin very soon. I just need to know what all i should carry from here for my initial needs. And also guide me regarding finding a room or a place to stay . 
If anyone else planning to travel in the first quarter please msg me.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Rosslleee

path_prasanna said:


> hi guys.
> Im planning to travel to Darwin very soon. I just need to know what all i should carry from here for my initial needs. And also guide me regarding finding a room or a place to stay .
> If anyone else planning to travel in the first quarter please msg me.
> Thanks in advance..


I have also applied for NT SS


----------



## boxofchoc

*phew*



Rosslleee said:


> I have also applied for NT SS


For a moment there Rosslleee i thought you have been granted your visa:spit: they need to just five it to you so you can go find a place in Darwin and let me k ow how you are getting on :heh:


----------



## shrif

does the DIBP work on 30, 31 Dec?


----------



## andreyx108b

shrif said:


> does the DIBP work on 30, 31 Dec?


Yes.


----------



## Rosslleee

boxofchoc said:


> For a moment there Rosslleee i thought you have been granted your visa:spit: they need to just five it to you so you can go find a place in Darwin and let me k ow how you are getting on :heh:[/Q
> 
> hehe .. sure Mate .... keep in touch


----------



## netw

Under the Invitation Rounds for 18 December 2015, there are only 5 maximum numbers of Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489). The note says:This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (state or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue as normal.

What does this mean for family sponsored ones? Do there are only 5 invitations per round for family sponsored 489 visa?

Thanks.


----------



## Nomz

Hi All
VISA granted today 
Thanks for replying and providing up to date info 
Good luck all of you guys
Regards


----------



## Bhruguraj

maplefive said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I want to ask you some questions.
> Recently, my Regional Sponsorship visa ( subclass 489 ) sponsored by Far South Coast regional area has been granted on 12 December 2015.
> 
> A week later on 23 December 2015, I got a full time job offer as a chef from Emirates Hotel, Wolgan Valley which is guarantee me 38 hours work a week.
> 
> From the Hotel address 2600 Wolgan Rd, Wolgan Valley NSW 2790, I found that postal code 2790 still include in regional area according to the stipulation of this visa requirement (8539 - MUST STAY IN SPECIFIED AREA)
> 
> Is that possible to get release letter from the regional body of Far South Coast regional area even though I never been in Far South Coast before ?


So now after getting the visa, you want to move from the regional area to a city area? I wish people like you never gets visa issued because people like you only corrupt the immigration system. Shame on you! ! Immigration has given you visa so that you can help the regional economy not runaway to a nicer place. I hope you don't get a release letter from immigration


----------



## deepgill

Nomz said:


> Hi All
> VISA granted today
> Thanks for replying and providing up to date info
> Good luck all of you guys
> Regards


Congratulations mate. Nomz share your timeline.


----------



## andreyx108b

Nomz said:


> Hi All VISA granted today  Thanks for replying and providing up to date info Good luck all of you guys Regards


Congrats!

Please update your status in tracker mate


----------



## Rani74

Nomz said:


> Hi All
> VISA granted today
> Thanks for replying and providing up to date info
> Good luck all of you guys
> Regards


Oh wow, they are sending letters even today! Congratulations, a new year gift to you indeed! Please update timeline.


----------



## azharshabir

Last week I was invited by NSW Regional Southern inland to apply for full application. Now I am going to submit full application soon.

Profession code :233411- 15 pts
Age: 30 pts
Experience: 10 pts
English: 0 , competent 
SRS 489: 55+10

I did some research about engineering jobs in that region but did not find any suitable single job in my profession. Shall I try to find jobs in Canberra which is under ACT and located at center of Southern Inland region? In that case shall I still be eligible to apply for PR through subclass 887 after two years?. What if I don't find professional job in Southern inland region during first year of stay there, Can I move to other areas of NSW after informing NSW regional authority? Is it legal way to relocate to other area? Expert and Senior Please give your opinion about this. Otherwise I will consider 190 route next year JAN.

Regards


----------



## netw

netw said:


> Under the Invitation Rounds for 18 December 2015, there are only 5 maximum numbers of Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489). The note says:This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (state or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue as normal.
> 
> What does this mean for family sponsored ones? Do there are only 5 invitations per round for family sponsored 489 visa?
> 
> Thanks.


Please, what does this mean?


----------



## HWarraich

netw said:


> Please, what does this mean?


Yes..only 5 invitations for 489 FS


----------



## netw

Thanks HWarraich,
Do this number change form one round to another?


----------



## Nomz

Rani74 said:


> Oh wow, they are sending letters even today! Congratulations, a new year gift to you indeed! Please update timeline.


Thanks...yea NEW YEAR GIFT 

state nomination approval on 18th August 2015
visa applied on 15th September
Medical and PCC on 10th November
grant on 30th December


----------



## Nomz

deepgill said:


> Congratulations mate. Nomz share your timeline.


Thanks Dear


----------



## tt2

Nomz said:


> Hi All
> VISA granted today
> Thanks for replying and providing up to date info
> Good luck all of you guys
> Regards


Congratulations Nomz


----------



## path_prasanna

Nomz said:


> Hi All
> VISA granted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying and providing up to date info
> Good luck all of you guys
> Regards


Cngrts !!!


----------



## shrif

any grants today for 489 FS?


----------



## ameen.ahsan

CO contacted me on 16th November asking Medicals. Since then a long silence. Is this delay normal. Any other in the same boat?


----------



## andreyx108b

ameen.ahsan said:


> CO contacted me on 16th November asking Medicals. Since then a long silence. Is this delay normal. Any other in the same boat?


It's normal review cycle us between 28 - 90 days...


----------



## ameen.ahsan

andreyx108b said:


> It's normal review cycle us between 28 - 90 days...


Thank you


----------



## Nomz

Hi,
Can anyone guide me for health Insurance cuz under 489 we can not enjoy free health facility


----------



## ozpunjabi

Friends 
I have some queries regarding 489 FS visa. Please help

1. My sponsor has changed name I.e. he added his surname. What proof is required to be submitted? I have newspapers in which name change intimation was given which is acceptable in India.

2. My sponsor has already made declaration for sponsorship and I am still waiting for invitation. Will it be a problem??I.e. sponsorship letter before date of visa lodgement

3. My sponsor is visiting India from 1st January to 15th March. Will it affect my sponsorship?? Expecting invite in second round of January and applying visa in February.


----------



## ozpunjabi

faty said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> My occupation is in the nominated SOL for SA and have relevant one year experience for which i have uploaded my documents. Submitted my SA application on 10th December 2015. I am confused about two things:
> 
> 1. I got my EA assessed for that anzsco code (263312) and i am curious if my relevant skilled employment needs to be assessed too? I wonder i only have 1.5 years of work experience (outside Australia) and EA can not assess this until i have at least 3 years experience. Will SA immigration department itself verify it through the proofs and dates i have uploaded or there is any skilled employment authority?
> 
> 2. My dates mentioned in application form lie with in the employment dates. For e.g. if joining date at a firm was 9th November, i am claiming the experience from February (the date i got confirmed). Is it fine or they are going to refuse the application?
> 
> my anzsco code is in low availability already and i am worried to receive a refusal. Please help to sort this problem for me. Also i am not claiming any work experience points in EOI DIBP so i believe it should not matter?


Dont worry it will be fine with South Australia as long as you are being paid for that one year. You may mark that experience non relevant as well.


----------



## ozpunjabi

SnakeCharmer said:


> You never know. We are from Ludhiana-Jagraon area and we might bump in you in Toowoomba as well, who knows. Our reasoning to go Toowoomba would be excellent Academic prospects and Nursing job opportunities in hospitals in the area. :fingerscrossed:


I have lived in Mullanpur Dakha for almost 20 years.


----------



## ozpunjabi

deepalivg said:


> Hi,
> We are planning to apply under 489 (family sponsorship) under accountant.
> We need to understand what would be approx processing timing after lodging application under 489?


As accountant is under pro rata 489 FS will not get invited as per skill select.


----------



## Bhruguraj

Nomz said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone guide me for health Insurance cuz under 489 we can not enjoy free health facility


If you're in Darwin get in touch with me. Please pm for more details


----------



## SnakeCharmer

ozpunjabi said:


> I have lived in Mullanpur Dakha for almost 20 years.


nice, we are close by ozpunjabi. What is your current application status? We have applied for 489 SS visa as Nurse Educator on 23rd of Nov and CO contacted for additional documents on 22nd Dec. No update since then.


----------



## ozpunjabi

SnakeCharmer said:


> nice, we are close by ozpunjabi. What is your current application status? We have applied for 489 SS visa as Nurse Educator on 23rd of Nov and CO contacted for additional documents on 22nd Dec. No update since then.


I am waiting for invitation for 190 55+5 and 489FS 55+10 TELECOM ENGINEER. what additional info they have asked?


----------



## shrif

when DIBD expect to begin work...tomorrow?


----------



## andreyx108b

shrif said:


> when DIBD expect to begin work...tomorrow?


Yea.


----------



## shrif

anyone got grant today?????


----------



## deepgill

Still waiting for complete disclosure certificate (auzi pcc). AFP posted this on 8th December on my Indian address but i don't know what's running..


----------



## ajay muthu

Hi kamal,

I am ajay.I am really happy to see your thread regarding 141111 occupation.
Me to trying for NT 489 visa and my occupation code 141111.
Ihave applied for the vetassess and waiting for the result.

could you please give me more information regarding nt sponsorship

Thank you.


----------



## tt2

Nothing from my side the waiting continues


----------



## shrif

Why these days no grant for 489 subclass?

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
Invited: 23/10/2015
PPC (1 & 2): 05/112015
Medical : 05/11/2015
Upfront Dcumnted: 05/11/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
CO (GSM Adelaide)- PPC 3:14/12/2015
PCC 3: 25/12/2015
Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## sharifff

Hi, i applied for 489 SS Visa. My wife and me living in Sharjah, UAE. My wife is going country within 3or 4 days. Should i Have to inform DIBP ? For circumstances changes they told to fill 1022 form. In the Form should i have to mention only address change? Also Before leaving or After i have to send it?Send it via email or Attach documents in immiaccount? anyone please help.


----------



## boxofchoc

sharifff said:


> Hi, i applied for 489 SS Visa. My wife and me living in Sharjah, UAE. My wife is going country within 3or 4 days. Should i Have to inform DIBP ? For circumstances changes they told to fill 1022 form. In the Form should i have to mention only address change? Also Before leaving or After i have to send it?Send it via email or Attach documents in immiaccount? anyone please help.


Are you the primary applicant? if so dont worry about it.


----------



## Rosslleee

shrif said:


> Why these days no grant for 489 subclass?
> 
> FS 489 - NSW 70 points
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals
> Invited: 23/10/2015
> PPC (1 & 2): 05/112015
> Medical : 05/11/2015
> Upfront Dcumnted: 05/11/2015
> Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
> CO (GSM Adelaide)- PPC 3:14/12/2015
> PCC 3: 25/12/2015
> Visa Grant :juggle:


As 489 applicants are very few as compared to 189 or 190 .......


----------



## shrif

Rosslleee said:


> As 489 applicants are very few as compared to 189 or 190 .......


then they should consider us as well.


----------



## Rosslleee

shrif said:


> then they should consider us as well.


489, 189 & 190 visas are all under same priority group, since 189 has more applicants, we see more 189 Grants as compared to 489 & 190. Anyway, I hope for some 489 Grant/s this week so that we 489ers get sigh of relief and hope.

God Luck to Everyone


----------



## shrif

I just called the DIBP now and I was told that the CO will not look at my case until the end of January..I don't know why..anyway lets hope for better news soon.


FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
Invited: 23/10/2015
PPC (1 & 2): 05/112015
Medical : 05/11/2015
Upfront Dcumnted: 05/11/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
CO (GSM Adelaide)- PPC 3:14/12/2015
PCC 3: 25/12/2015
Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee was just thinking of you the other day, you were scarce during the holiday. Here is to more waiting hope some here gets some good news soon.


----------



## Rosslleee

tt2 said:


> Rosslleee was just thinking of you the other day, you were scarce during the holiday. Here is to more waiting hope some here gets some good news soon.


The Grant really looks speed-up after the Holidays ... many more Grants seen in other forums as well (4th & 5th Jan 2016). Good News is around ......... Stay tight with your favorite wine


----------



## sharifff

*Address change*



boxofchoc said:


> Are you the primary applicant? if so dont worry about it.


Yes, I am primary applicant. One friend told me submit form 929 for my wife address change.


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> The Grant really looks speed-up after the Holidays ... many more Grants seen in other forums as well (4th & 5th Jan 2016). Good News is around ......... Stay tight with your favorite wine


Especially for you its almost 8 weeks since allocation &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## ajaybandreddy

Hi Friends,

How many months they will take to give visa,please provide your suggestions on my case

Anzsco code : 261312
VISA:489 FS
Place:VIC
Points:65
PTE:6.5
EOI SUbmitted:08-Oct-2015
No response till now, please guide me with your valuable suggestions.

Regards,
Ajay REddy


----------



## verynewuser

which states are giving sponsorships for ICT professionals ?


----------



## kevincwr

anyone can enlighten me, what should i do? I've submitted both my wife and i medical request, PCC and form 80 and now we found out my wife is pregnant. think this is kind of rare case as normal case medical will be postponed till the delivery (for x-rays). My case is after submitted the medical request and had this good news (pregnancy).
Will the CO on hold my application till the delivery and add baby into the application?
I have seen some said baby will be included as subsequent entry visa which cost significantly higher.

anyone can clarify the exact procedure? Many thanks!


----------



## Rosslleee

I have this strong vibe that "some 489ers in this forum will get the Grant in coming two days" ...... I am looking forward to test it ...... Extra Good Wishes to all 489ers waiting for Grant ... pray harder and prove my vibe right ..... (I don't want to delete this message after 2 days


----------



## shrif

Rosslleee said:


> I have this strong vibe that "some 489ers in this forum will get the Grant in coming two days" ...... I am looking forward to test it ...... Extra Good Wishes to all 489ers waiting for Grant ... pray harder and prove my vibe right ..... (I don't want to delete this message after 2 days


I hope to be one of them


----------



## Rosslleee

kevincwr said:


> anyone can enlighten me, what should i do? I've submitted both my wife and i medical request, PCC and form 80 and now we found out my wife is pregnant. think this is kind of rare case as normal case medical will be postponed till the delivery (for x-rays). My case is after submitted the medical request and had this good news (pregnancy).
> Will the CO on hold my application till the delivery and add baby into the application?
> I have seen some said baby will be included as subsequent entry visa which cost significantly higher.
> 
> anyone can clarify the exact procedure? Many thanks!


Congratulation on the good news .... Someone will reach back to you on your query .. u may also drop ur message in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-new-post.html 

u may find some similar case there


----------



## Rosslleee

shrif said:


> I hope to be one of them


Best of Luck ...... I would love to see many Grants ....


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> I have this strong vibe that "some 489ers in this forum will get the Grant in coming two days" ...... I am looking forward to test it ...... Extra Good Wishes to all 489ers waiting for Grant ... pray harder and prove my vibe right ..... (I don't want to delete this message after 2 days


You won't delete it Rosslleee you will be one of those people. :no_good:ray::bow:


----------



## Rosslleee

tt2 said:


> You won't delete it Rosslleee you will be one of those people. :no_good:ray::bow:


Thank You, I wish to see you too in the lot................... God Bless All


----------



## kevincwr

Rosslleee said:


> Congratulation on the good news .... Someone will reach back to you on your query .. u may also drop ur message in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-new-post.html
> 
> u may find some similar case there


thanks a lot! will try my luck there


----------



## Rani74

Rosslleee said:


> I have this strong vibe that "some 489ers in this forum will get the Grant in coming two days" ...... I am looking forward to test it ...... Extra Good Wishes to all 489ers waiting for Grant ... pray harder and prove my vibe right ..... (I don't want to delete this message after 2 days


Count me in your prayers Rosslleee (bow)


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> Count me in your prayers Rosslleee (bow)


Sure Rani,

U do some by yourself also. hehe

Good Luck


----------



## coolbuddy15

Rosslleee said:


> I have this strong vibe that "some 489ers in this forum will get the Grant in coming two days" ...... I am looking forward to test it ...... Extra Good Wishes to all 489ers waiting for Grant ... pray harder and prove my vibe right ..... (I don't want to delete this message after 2 days


Thanks for this post. We all will pray for our good news. Best wishes. Include me also in your prayer - Bow


----------



## JazzGois

*Waiting!!!*

Hi everyone!

I am new to this forum but pretty aged in terms of my 489 application to NT.
Its been over 5 months now and I have not received any update still. Please find my timeline below:

Visa Lodged: 6th August 2015
PCC and Medicals updated: 29th August 2015
Case Officer contacted: 23rd September 2015 asked for Form 80 and 1221
Documents uploaded: 30th September 2015
Job Verification: 16th December 2015.

After this, there has been no contact. In a dilemma, what to do?


----------



## andreyx108b

JazzGois said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this forum but pretty aged in terms of my 489 application to NT. Its been over 5 months now and I have not received any update still. Please find my timeline below: Visa Lodged: 6th August 2015 PCC and Medicals updated: 29th August 2015 Case Officer contacted: 23rd September 2015 asked for Form 80 and 1221 Documents uploaded: 30th September 2015 Job Verification: 16th December 2015. After this, there has been no contact. In a dilemma, what to do?


 I think based in the tracker its not too bad, some people wait that long. Can you also add the details to tracker - it would help.


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Dear Friends,

What are the benefits and drawbacks of 489 Visa.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## JazzGois

andreyx108b said:


> I think based in the tracker its not too bad, some people wait that long. Can you also add the details to tracker - it would help.


Hi,

I did update the Tracker.


----------



## aghausman

jazzgois said:


> hi,
> 
> i did update the tracker.




anzcode ?


----------



## aghausman

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> What are the benefits and drawbacks of 489 Visa.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


489 is a state sponsored provisional visa which is pathway to PR through 887. It is like a work visa of four years with obligation to stay 2 years in the sponsored state. After completing 2 years in sponsored state you can go apply for PR through 887. 

I believe you will not be able to enjoy the benefits of PR such as medical etc.


----------



## Sulemanhaider

aghausman said:


> 489 is a state sponsored provisional visa which is pathway to PR through 887. It is like a work visa of four years with obligation to stay 2 years in the sponsored state. After completing 2 years in sponsored state you can go apply for PR through 887.
> 
> I believe you will not be able to enjoy the benefits of PR such as medical etc.


Thanks Agha Usman,

Is it easy or difficult to convert 489 to 887 and getting PR in this way. 

I am General Accountant. My points are 55 + 10 Vic Family sponsored. What are my chances of 489 invitation at this time? I didn't submit EOI yet

Thanks!


----------



## aghausman

Sulemanhaider said:


> Thanks Agha Usman,
> 
> Is it easy or difficult to convert 489 to 887 and getting PR in this way.
> 
> I am General Accountant. My points are 55 + 10 Vic Family sponsored. What are my chances of 489 invitation at this time? I didn't submit EOI yet
> 
> Thanks!


Well I don't think it is difficult. You only need 2 years stay and 1 year full time job (even the odd) in sponsored state. Though I don't recommend anyone to do job beside their own field. 

Process of moving from 489 to 887 is of 6 months. I may seem a fantasizer here but to claim the citizenship you have two spend 4 years on any visa with last two years on PR in Aus. 

I don't know much about family sponsorship, but I think you should submit EOI. It's not that costly.

Good luck !!!


----------



## RIDA

Hi anyone received invitation for 489????


----------



## nabil65

aghausman said:


> I don't know much about family sponsorship, but I think you should submit EOI. It's not that costly.
> 
> Good luck !!!


bro, i think its free to submit an EOI . isn't it :confused2:


----------



## JazzGois

aghausman said:


> anzcode ?


Program or Project Co ordinator: 511112


----------



## Sulemanhaider

aghausman said:


> Well I don't think it is difficult. You only need 2 years stay and 1 year full time job (even the odd) in sponsored state. Though I don't recommend anyone to do job beside their own field.
> 
> Process of moving from 489 to 887 is of 6 months. I may seem a fantasizer here but to claim the citizenship you have two spend 4 years on any visa with last two years on PR in Aus.
> 
> I don't know much about family sponsorship, but I think you should submit EOI. It's not that costly.
> 
> Good luck !!!


Thanks Usman


----------



## Sulemanhaider

nabil65 said:


> bro, i think its free to submit an EOI . isn't it :confused2:


Yes Nabil,

Its no cost for submitting EOI


----------



## RIDA

Same question 
Wondering if someone got invited for 489??


----------



## shrif

any grant for 489 ?


----------



## mangau

shrif said:


> any grant for 489 ?


 Still waiting. I think they will not grant for 489 until the end of this month.


----------



## Rani74

mangau said:


> Still waiting. I think they will not grant for 489 until the end of this month.


Oh really!


----------



## shrif

mangau said:


> Still waiting. I think they will not grant for 489 until the end of this month.


Yes, that's what i was told when I called DIBP last week.


----------



## Rani74

shrif said:


> Yes, that's what i was told when I called DIBP last week.


Oh so its applicable to all 489 FS or SS, irrespective of the CO contact date and document submit date, that's bad


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Has anyone got 489 fs visa invitation?


----------



## samlk

OnlyAustralia said:


> Has anyone got 489 fs visa invitation?


Hi,
How much points you can gain?
I checked border website. During last round of invitation only five 489 visas were issued. Next round also would be same. And minimum latest point score selected was 70. Why they have reduced Nos of visas? If we hold only 60 point score, do we have to wait till next July to get an invitation? :confused2:


----------



## Rani74

samlk said:


> Hi,
> How much points you can gain?
> I checked border website. During last round of invitation only five 489 visas were issued. Next round also would be same. And minimum latest point score selected was 70. Why they have reduced Nos of visas? If we hold only 60 point score, do we have to wait till next July to get an invitation? :confused2:


Is there any such point constraint of 60+ for 489 SS?


----------



## Cacii

Hi Guys,

I'm new on this forum and I'm about to apply for Subclass 489 for Tasmania as Architect Draftsperson (312111).
One of the conditions is that you need to demonstrate *strong, substantial and current links to Tasmania *. Does anyone know what this means?

Thanks


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> Is there any such point constraint of 60+ for 489 SS?


No, Invitation Round is only applicable for 489 FS.


----------



## shrif

hope this week brings more grants


----------



## deepgill

Best of luck friends


----------



## Rosslleee

shrif said:


> hope this week brings more grants


more 489 Grants, to be precise .....


----------



## shrif

is it silence day or what?


----------



## Cacii

Hi guys,

Please anyone advice whats "demonstrate strong, substantial and current links to Tasmania"?

Thanks


----------



## Mandip

Any one got invite under 489 for 263111


----------



## tt2

So so tired of waiting, good luck to all of us hope this week brings us some good news 🙏


----------



## bossshakil

Cacii said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new on this forum and I'm about to apply for Subclass 489 for Tasmania as Architect Draftsperson (312111).
> One of the conditions is that you need to demonstrate *strong, substantial and current links to Tasmania *. Does anyone know what this means?
> 
> Thanks


That probably means you should have close relative living in that area.


----------



## RIDA

Has anyone applied for for 489 FS Taxation accountant VIC or NSW and got invited ??


----------



## Cacii

bossshakil said:


> That probably means you should have close relative living in that area.


I don't think is a relative relations... When it relatives it says you need to be sponsored by a relative in the same state, but for this one I think they want you to have made contacts with firms and employees, but not sure.


----------



## JazzGois

Its been 159 days now since my application was lodged thats almost over five months and three and half months since the CO was assigned. Still my status in the immi account is "Assessment under progress". Can't estimate how long do I have to wait. Can anyone explain?


----------



## shrif

JazzGois said:


> Its been 159 days now since my application was lodged thats almost over five months and three and half months since the CO was assigned. Still my status in the immi account is "Assessment under progress". Can't estimate how long do I have to wait. Can anyone explain?



Hi,

did you try to give a call?


----------



## JazzGois

Hi Shrif,

I called them this many times;

1st call: 6th October 2015: Response under process, wait until 1st week of Nov 2015
2nd call: 16th Nov 2015: Response under process, wait until 1st week of Dec 2015.
Mailed on 5th Dec 2015: Response under process, no documents required at this stage, will contact for further requirements if necessary.
3rd call: 5th January 2016: Under process, delay may be due to the Christmas Vacations.

This is all I got


----------



## shrif

JazzGois said:


> Hi Shrif,
> 
> I called them this many times;
> 
> 1st call: 6th October 2015: Response under process, wait until 1st week of Nov 2015
> 2nd call: 16th Nov 2015: Response under process, wait until 1st week of Dec 2015.
> Mailed on 5th Dec 2015: Response under process, no documents required at this stage, will contact for further requirements if necessary.
> 3rd call: 5th January 2016: Under process, delay may be due to the Christmas Vacations.
> 
> This is all I got



Don't worry,, the same was told to me (called last week)... let's hope to hear good news this week.


----------



## JazzGois

shrif said:


> Don't worry,, the same was told to me (called last week)... let's hope to hear good news this week.


That's all we could do now.... just hope:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rani74

JazzGois said:


> Hi Shrif,
> 
> I called them this many times;
> 
> 1st call: 6th October 2015: Response under process, wait until 1st week of Nov 2015
> 2nd call: 16th Nov 2015: Response under process, wait until 1st week of Dec 2015.
> Mailed on 5th Dec 2015: Response under process, no documents required at this stage, will contact for further requirements if necessary.
> 3rd call: 5th January 2016: Under process, delay may be due to the Christmas Vacations.
> 
> This is all I got


Oh thats sad . Is yours 489 SS?


----------



## andreyx108b

JazzGois said:


> Its been 159 days now since my application was lodged thats almost over five months and three and half months since the CO was assigned. Still my status in the immi account is "Assessment under progress". Can't estimate how long do I have to wait. Can anyone explain?


I guess you should hear soon - but when exactly is hard to predict.


----------



## JazzGois

Rani74 said:


> Oh thats sad . Is yours 489 SS?


Hey Rani,

Yes, its 489 SS NT. My occupation is 511112: Project Coordinator.
:noidea:


----------



## JazzGois

andreyx108b said:


> I guess you should hear soon - but when exactly is hard to predict.


Hey!!

Thanks. I hope too... Having been hoping since November 2015


----------



## Rosslleee

JazzGois said:


> Its been 159 days now since my application was lodged thats almost over five months and three and half months since the CO was assigned. Still my status in the immi account is "Assessment under progress". Can't estimate how long do I have to wait. Can anyone explain?


Don't know if 489 visas are ignored, it looks so disregarded ....... anyway ... Good Wishes to Everyone .............


----------



## JazzGois

Rosslleee said:


> Don't know if 489 visas are ignored, it looks so disregarded ....... anyway ... Good Wishes to Everyone .............


Hope thats not the case Rosslleee. Hope they give out all pending grants in one short soon..... and that includes everyone's pending grants in this forum for sure as well!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rani74

JazzGois said:


> Hope thats not the case Rosslleee. Hope they give out all pending grants in one short soon..... and that includes everyone's pending grants in this forum for sure as well!!:fingerscrossed:


Hope we aren't building castles in air. Feels so dejected to see people waiting for long, me too one of them, though! God, please hear us!


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> Don't know if 489 visas are ignored, it looks so disregarded ....... anyway ... Good Wishes to Everyone .............


I really wonder there criteria for grants honestly, here is to hoping


----------



## JazzGois

Rani74 said:


> Hope we aren't building castles in air. Feels so dejected to see people waiting for long, me too one of them, though! God, please hear us!


Hope is the only alternative by which we can keep our castles intact dear!! Grant is a sure thing, but the moment is unknown:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nepalp

*Seeking expert suggestion*

I am new here. I am Mechanical Engineer from Nepal (Offshore Applicant) having 3.5 years of Experience. My IELTS score- L-8.5, S-7, R-7, W-6.5, O-7.5. I am eligible to EOI only for 489 Visa Category.

Seniors please suggest me, for which State will I be eligible to apply for 489 visa category.
Your suggestion will be highly appreciated.
Thanks & Regards.


----------



## netw

Hi guys,
when will be the next invitation rounds please?

thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b

netw said:


> Hi guys, when will be the next invitation rounds please? thanks,


Next friday. Suppose to.


----------



## netw

Thanks Andrey,
I see that will be only 5 invitations for 489 FS for this round, could it be more in next rounds?
Regards


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Dear friends,

Which will be more likely to get invited. 489 state sponsorship or 489 family sponsorship? 
My points are 55+10 including family sponsorship


----------



## Abdul Laghari

Nepalp said:


> I am new here. I am Mechanical Engineer from Nepal (Offshore Applicant) having 3.5 years of Experience. My IELTS score- L-8.5, S-7, R-7, W-6.5, O-7.5. I am eligible to EOI only for 489 Visa Category. Seniors please suggest me, for which State will I be eligible to apply for 489 visa category. Your suggestion will be highly appreciated. Thanks & Regards.


I reckon state sponsorship


----------



## tt2

Open flood gates of heaven let it rain grants today &#55357;&#56903;&#55357;&#56901;


----------



## Rosslleee

sulemanhaider said:


> dear friends,
> 
> which will be more likely to get invited. 489 state sponsorship or 489 family sponsorship?
> My points are 55+10 including family sponsorship


489 ss.


----------



## Rosslleee

Dear 489 friends waiting for Grant,

Did anyone of you recently called or mailed DIBP (GSM Adeleide/Brisbane)? What was the response? Another thing, as far as I understand (please correct me if I am wrong), Case Officers for 189, 190 & 489 are same as they all fall under same GSM (Adeleide/Brisbane). Isn't the timeline similar for all (as stated in DIBP website)? In fact 489 SS & 190 are in higher priority than 189. Then what's stopping DIBP for 489 Grants (even 190 Grants are very less)? I know some of you would say "applicants are less", but there has to be some movements.

On a lighter note, If there is any CO in this forum who is disguising himself/herself as applicant (I have seen some Agents disguising as Applicants, lol), it is the ultimate time for you to come out and serve some intolerant souls like me.


----------



## yiyengar

Rosslleee said:


> Dear 489 friends waiting for Grant,
> 
> Did anyone of you recently called or mailed DIBP (GSM Adeleide/Brisbane)? What was the response? Another thing, as far as I understand (please correct me if I am wrong), Case Officers for 189, 190 & 489 are same as they all fall under same GSM (Adeleide/Brisbane). Isn't the timeline similar for all (as stated in DIBP website)? In fact 489 SS & 190 are in higher priority than 189. Then what's stopping DIBP for 489 Grants (even 190 Grants are very less)? I know some of you would say "applicants are less", but there has to be some movements.
> 
> On a lighter note, If there is any CO in this forum who is disguising himself/herself as applicant (I have seen some Agents disguising as Applicants, lol), it is the ultimate time for you to come out and serve some intolerant souls like me.



Hey Ross,
What's your time line and what is the occupation code?
Incase you have crossed the set timeline it is sensible option to call up take a update on urgent case.
As far as GSM team from Brisbane and Adeleide. I found Brisbane to be quick in their response and visa grants. On expat also I have seen visa been issued well within timelines to most of the applicants whose case had been assigned to Brisbane team. In fact my case was also with Brisbane team it was finalised in 34 days. 
So I would advice talk to them once and know the Progress of your application.
Best of luck.

Regards 
Yogesh


----------



## yiyengar

yiyengar said:


> Hey Ross,
> What's your time line and what is the occupation code?
> Incase you have crossed the set timeline it is sensible option to call up take a update on urgent case.
> As far as GSM team from Brisbane and Adeleide. I found Brisbane to be quick in their response and visa grants. On expat also I have seen visa been issued well within timelines to most of the applicants whose case had been assigned to Brisbane team. In fact my case was also with Brisbane team it was finalised in 34 days.
> So I would advice talk to them once and know the Progress of your application.
> Best of luck.
> 
> Regards
> Yogesh


Urgent case - "your case"


----------



## Rosslleee

yiyengar said:


> Hey Ross,
> What's your time line and what is the occupation code?
> Incase you have crossed the set timeline it is sensible option to call up take a update on urgent case.
> As far as GSM team from Brisbane and Adeleide. I found Brisbane to be quick in their response and visa grants. On expat also I have seen visa been issued well within timelines to most of the applicants whose case had been assigned to Brisbane team. In fact my case was also with Brisbane team it was finalised in 34 days.
> So I would advice talk to them once and know the Progress of your application.
> Best of luck.
> 
> Regards
> Yogesh


Thank You Yogesh,

Will definitely make a call this week. I applied on 6th October 2015, CO Contact 12th Nov 2015 ..... NT Nominated ... GSM Adeleide ... 

Regards


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> Dear 489 friends waiting for Grant,
> 
> Did anyone of you recently called or mailed DIBP (GSM Adeleide/Brisbane)? What was the response? Another thing, as far as I understand (please correct me if I am wrong), Case Officers for 189, 190 & 489 are same as they all fall under same GSM (Adeleide/Brisbane). Isn't the timeline similar for all (as stated in DIBP website)? In fact 489 SS & 190 are in higher priority than 189. Then what's stopping DIBP for 489 Grants (even 190 Grants are very less)? I know some of you would say "applicants are less", but there has to be some movements.
> 
> On a lighter note, If there is any CO in this forum who is disguising himself/herself as applicant (I have seen some Agents disguising as Applicants, lol), it is the ultimate time for you to come out and serve some intolerant souls like me.


I called on Monday and was told that case officer will make a decision when his ready l should continue checking my emails


----------



## JazzGois

yiyengar said:


> Hey Ross,
> What's your time line and what is the occupation code?
> Incase you have crossed the set timeline it is sensible option to call up take a update on urgent case.
> As far as GSM team from Brisbane and Adeleide. I found Brisbane to be quick in their response and visa grants. On expat also I have seen visa been issued well within timelines to most of the applicants whose case had been assigned to Brisbane team. In fact my case was also with Brisbane team it was finalised in 34 days.
> So I would advice talk to them once and know the Progress of your application.
> Best of luck.
> 
> Regards
> Yogesh


Hi,

And I have called and mailed them almost 5 times... I do not have the luxury of calling them again too except wait.....:noidea:


----------



## shrif

G.Morning guys,

any happy news today for 489?


----------



## Rosslleee

I have observed that Grants come as surprises, it comes when you least expect it. No........ it has not come to me yet ..... may be because I am expecting it highly ........ so, shedding down my high hopes .... will wait for it calmly ....... and get surprised some day.


----------



## shrif

Rosslleee said:


> I have observed that Grants come as surprises, it comes when you least expect it. No........ it has not come to me yet ..... may be because I am expecting it highly ........ so, shedding down my high hopes .... will wait for it calmly ....... and get surprised some day.



I totally agree with you.. for myself I already started to focus more on the work and some hobbies I like to forget this hassle (but checking the forum every many hours not every minute).


----------



## SnakeCharmer

Hello Each and Everyone of you,

I just got my grant letter. Myself, Spouse, and a kid...each one get a separate grant notice. I seems very unreal and it will take time to sink in. I just want to thank each one of you. I am posting my timeline below.

--------
Applied - 489 SS QLD - Nov 23.
CO Allocated (GSM Brisbane) - Dec 23 - Asked for PCC/Birth Certificates Translations/Spouse Relationship Proofs - Provided same day.
Grant Notice - Jan 13
--------


----------



## andreyx108b

SnakeCharmer said:


> Hello Each and Everyone of you, I just got my grant letter. Myself, Spouse, and a kid...each one get a separate grant notice. I seems very unreal and it will take time to sink in. I just want to thank each one of you. I am posting my timeline below. -------- Applied - 489 SS QLD - Nov 23. CO Allocated (GSM Brisbane) - Dec 23 - Asked for PCC/Birth Certificates Translations/Spouse Relationship Proofs - Provided same day. Grant Notice - Jan 13 --------


Congrats!!!


----------



## deepgill

SnakeCharmer said:


> Hello Each and Everyone of you,
> 
> I just got my grant letter. Myself, Spouse, and a kid...each one get a separate grant notice. I seems very unreal and it will take time to sink in. I just want to thank each one of you. I am posting my timeline below.
> 
> --------
> Applied - 489 SS QLD - Nov 23.
> CO Allocated (GSM Brisbane) - Dec 23 - Asked for PCC/Birth Certificates Translations/Spouse Relationship Proofs - Provided same day.
> Grant Notice - Jan 13
> --------


Congratulations.. SnakeCharmer. It is a good newz for our pool.


----------



## shrif

SnakeCharmer said:


> Hello Each and Everyone of you,
> 
> I just got my grant letter. Myself, Spouse, and a kid...each one get a separate grant notice. I seems very unreal and it will take time to sink in. I just want to thank each one of you. I am posting my timeline below.
> 
> --------
> Applied - 489 SS QLD - Nov 23.
> CO Allocated (GSM Brisbane) - Dec 23 - Asked for PCC/Birth Certificates Translations/Spouse Relationship Proofs - Provided same day.
> Grant Notice - Jan 13
> --------


Many Congratulations


----------



## aghausman

SnakeCharmer said:


> Hello Each and Everyone of you,
> 
> I just got my grant letter. Myself, Spouse, and a kid...each one get a separate grant notice. I seems very unreal and it will take time to sink in. I just want to thank each one of you. I am posting my timeline below.
> 
> --------
> Applied - 489 SS QLD - Nov 23.
> CO Allocated (GSM Brisbane) - Dec 23 - Asked for PCC/Birth Certificates Translations/Spouse Relationship Proofs - Provided same day.
> Grant Notice - Jan 13
> --------


First of, congrats !!! how much was your total points ?


----------



## tt2

SnakeCharmer said:


> Hello Each and Everyone of you,
> 
> I just got my grant letter. Myself, Spouse, and a kid...each one get a separate grant notice. I seems very unreal and it will take time to sink in. I just want to thank each one of you. I am posting my timeline below.
> 
> --------
> Applied - 489 SS QLD - Nov 23.
> CO Allocated (GSM Brisbane) - Dec 23 - Asked for PCC/Birth Certificates Translations/Spouse Relationship Proofs - Provided same day.
> Grant Notice - Jan 13
> --------


Congratulations SnakeCharmer great news and fast grant. All the best with your journey


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> I have observed that Grants come as surprises, it comes when you least expect it. No........ it has not come to me yet ..... may be because I am expecting it highly ........ so, shedding down my high hopes .... will wait for it calmly ....... and get surprised some day.


Good luck with the calmness, if you succeed pls share tips with me


----------



## JazzGois

SnakeCharmer said:


> Hello Each and Everyone of you,
> 
> I just got my grant letter. Myself, Spouse, and a kid...each one get a separate grant notice. I seems very unreal and it will take time to sink in. I just want to thank each one of you. I am posting my timeline below.
> 
> --------
> Applied - 489 SS QLD - Nov 23.
> CO Allocated (GSM Brisbane) - Dec 23 - Asked for PCC/Birth Certificates Translations/Spouse Relationship Proofs - Provided same day.
> Grant Notice - Jan 13
> --------


Congratulations Snake Charmer!!!!!!:cheer2::rockon::lalala::high5:


----------



## Rosslleee

Rosslleee said:


> I have this strong vibe that "some 489ers in this forum will get the Grant in coming two days" ...... I am looking forward to test it ...... Extra Good Wishes to all 489ers waiting for Grant ... pray harder and prove my vibe right ..... (I don't want to delete this message after 2 days


My Vibe got delayed by 3 Working Days .... anyway, better late than never .... Congrats SnakeCharmer for your grant ............... I predicted it last week


----------



## Rosslleee

tt2 said:


> Good luck with the calmness, if you succeed pls share tips with me


I will not visit this forum .... was my thought this afternoon ..... lol .....


----------



## deepak7782

SnakeCharmer said:


> Hello Each and Everyone of you,
> 
> I just got my grant letter. Myself, Spouse, and a kid...each one get a separate grant notice. I seems very unreal and it will take time to sink in. I just want to thank each one of you. I am posting my timeline below.
> 
> --------
> Applied - 489 SS QLD - Nov 23.
> CO Allocated (GSM Brisbane) - Dec 23 - Asked for PCC/Birth Certificates Translations/Spouse Relationship Proofs - Provided same day.
> Grant Notice - Jan 13
> --------


 Congrates! !!!!!!!cheers


----------



## sk804

Rosslleee said:


> I will not visit this forum .... was my thought this afternoon ..... lol .....


Congratulations and thanks for pumping up the motivation!


----------



## yiyengar

SnakeCharmer said:


> Hello Each and Everyone of you,
> 
> I just got my grant letter. Myself, Spouse, and a kid...each one get a separate grant notice. I seems very unreal and it will take time to sink in. I just want to thank each one of you. I am posting my timeline below.
> 
> --------
> Applied - 489 SS QLD - Nov 23.
> CO Allocated (GSM Brisbane) - Dec 23 - Asked for PCC/Birth Certificates Translations/Spouse Relationship Proofs - Provided same day.
> Grant Notice - Jan 13
> --------


Hey Snakecharmer... Congratulations for the visa grant !!! 
Which place are your moving in Queensland and by when? What is your occupation...

@Ross one more case with Brisbane team ,processing the application swiftly...Hope you get ur grant soon.

Regards,
Yogesh


----------



## Rani74

Rosslleee said:


> I will not visit this forum .... was my thought this afternoon ..... lol .....


Me too had thought the same, but this is haunting!!! Literally haunting


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Rosslleee said:


> 489 ss.


Thanks Rossleee


----------



## SnakeCharmer

aghausman said:


> first of, congrats !!! How much was your total points ?


55+10 ss = 65


----------



## SnakeCharmer

deepak7782 said:


> Congrates! !!!!!!!cheers


Yes, indeed. Thanks. 

My story was simple...One employer > 5 years, One degree (B.Sc Nursing), One MARA Agent (from Australia with Affiliated office in Chandigarh...Assessment was done through the agent and Visa Applied through him as well, the State Sponsorship we pursued independently). No Work Verification on VETASSESS Assessment. No Work Verification by CO. We submitted Maximum number of evidence related to employment, marriage etc. and responded promptly.

We started the process by meeting the agent through Newspaper advertisement, he was visiting different cities throughout Punjab, so we met him in Jalandhar. Got to know what visa categories were there, what was the whole process all about. Visited him at his office in Chandigarh and filed documentation related to assessment. With-in 3 weeks we got the assessment back as positive. That was in May 2014. Following month my profession "Nurse Educator" got moved from Vetassess (No IELTS requirement) to ANMAC (and it would require 7 each IELTS for assessment). 

I was always worried that somehow my assessment would expire or be rejected since it was done by Vetassess not ANMAC. But I kept moving....I needed minimum 6 each in IELTS...I gave 3 tries...and 1 re-marking...I never achieved desired IELTS score...In July 2014 (after more than 1 year of positive assessment), I came to know about PTE and thought I should try that. After 3 months coaching, I scored overall 44 and felt the testing center was rough place. A week later, I changed the center, I gave another try and scored more than 50 in all. 

I had everything else lined up, I knew I would end up being in Queensland, and that was only viable place for me to be at with my profession. I filed EOI for QLD and pursured it day and night. Queensland would take my profession off their QSOL list couple of days after i filed EOI. I made calls to Queensland Migration to make sure they send me an email asking for additional documentation for State Nomination...and they did. I provided them enough evidence and 2 page statement to express my desire to go Queensland. 14 Days later I got the nomination.

I called the agent and told him that I wanted to visit him to file the visa and that I have secured the nomination myself. First thing he told me, Come see me, Congratulations you should get ready to go to Australia by March 2016. I visited him couple of days before Diwali and provided him all the documents he needed. Due to Diwali holidays, funds were not transferred to the Australian account, so he ended up lodging my visa on 23rd of November. Thats when the real wait starts.

And I really don't have words about this wait I have gone through and I feel what you all are going through. CO came back on 22nd of December and asked for PCC/Birth Certificate Translations/Proof of Spouse Relationship. I provided 5 years of pics as proof, along with our child. I was reading everyone's postings..Shrif, Roselle, Rani47, deepak in dark hours of night and I was following 28 Day rule, I was not expecting any movement until 19th of this month. But out of the blue, I got an email at 11:47 AM IST saying my EOI has been removed, I rushed to upstair home-office. I logged into my immi account, and found 3 new letters, those were 3 visa grant notices for 3 of us. My agent would call me 2 hours later to congratulate by saying Happy Lohri and btw double congrats because your visa has been granted (he did not know that I had already seen it).

I am still stunned and emotional about everything that transpired and inspired. What started in Dec 2013 from reading the advertisement in newspaper, ended up having visa.

It is very exhausting emotionally, I feel emptied out. I would have to start a new life else where, I have fear of going to new place. I have fear of leaving all the loved ones back here. But I also have knowledge about how things work out, how proper documentation can get you places, I am very upbeat about helping couple of my friends out (both financially and methodically) by assisting them pursue. 

Now starts the process of wrapping things here in India...Building a plan to move on...so it continues till next time...hang in there folks...we all are warriors in this battle.


----------



## Rosslleee

SnakeCharmer said:


> Yes, indeed. Thanks.
> 
> My story was simple...One employer > 5 years, One degree (B.Sc Nursing), One MARA Agent (from Australia with Affiliated office in Chandigarh...Assessment was done through the agent and Visa Applied through him as well, the State Sponsorship we pursued independently). No Work Verification on VETASSESS Assessment. No Work Verification by CO. We submitted Maximum number of evidence related to employment, marriage etc. and responded promptly.
> 
> We started the process by meeting the agent through Newspaper advertisement, he was visiting different cities throughout Punjab, so we met him in Jalandhar. Got to know what visa categories were there, what was the whole process all about. Visited him at his office in Chandigarh and filed documentation related to assessment. With-in 3 weeks we got the assessment back as positive. That was in May 2014. Following month my profession "Nurse Educator" got moved from Vetassess (No IELTS requirement) to ANMAC (and it would require 7 each IELTS for assessment).
> 
> I was always worried that somehow my assessment would expire or be rejected since it was done by Vetassess not ANMAC. But I kept moving....I needed minimum 6 each in IELTS...I gave 3 tries...and 1 re-marking...I never achieved desired IELTS score...In July 2014 (after more than 1 year of positive assessment), I came to know about PTE and thought I should try that. After 3 months coaching, I scored overall 44 and felt the testing center was rough place. A week later, I changed the center, I gave another try and scored more than 50 in all.
> 
> I had everything else lined up, I knew I would end up being in Queensland, and that was only viable place for me to be at with my profession. I filed EOI for QLD and pursured it day and night. Queensland would take my profession off their QSOL list couple of days after i filed EOI. I made calls to Queensland Migration to make sure they send me an email asking for additional documentation for State Nomination...and they did. I provided them enough evidence and 2 page statement to express my desire to go Queensland. 14 Days later I got the nomination.
> 
> I called the agent and told him that I wanted to visit him to file the visa and that I have secured the nomination myself. First thing he told me, Come see me, Congratulations you should get ready to go to Australia by March 2016. I visited him couple of days before Diwali and provided him all the documents he needed. Due to Diwali holidays, funds were not transferred to the Australian account, so he ended up lodging my visa on 23rd of November. Thats when the real wait starts.
> 
> And I really don't have words about this wait I have gone through and I feel what you all are going through. CO came back on 22nd of December and asked for PCC/Birth Certificate Translations/Proof of Spouse Relationship. I provided 5 years of pics as proof, along with our child. I was reading everyone's postings..Shrif, Roselle, Rani47, deepak in dark hours of night and I was following 28 Day rule, I was not expecting any movement until 19th of this month. But out of the blue, I got an email at 11:47 AM IST saying my EOI has been removed, I rushed to upstair home-office. I logged into my immi account, and found 3 new letters, those were 3 visa grant notices for 3 of us. My agent would call me 2 hours later to congratulate by saying Happy Lohri and btw double congrats because your visa has been granted (he did not know that I had already seen it).
> 
> I am still stunned and emotional about everything that transpired and inspired. What started in Dec 2013 from reading the advertisement in newspaper, ended up having visa.
> 
> It is very exhausting emotionally, I feel emptied out. I would have to start a new life else where, I have fear of going to new place. I have fear of leaving all the loved ones back here. But I also have knowledge about how things work out, how proper documentation can get you places, I am very upbeat about helping couple of my friends out (both financially and methodically) by assisting them pursue.
> 
> Now starts the process of wrapping things here in India...Building a plan to move on...so it continues till next time...hang in there folks...we all are warriors in this battle.


wow !! quite an experience. Best Wishes dear. ROCK it BIG.


----------



## shrif

Today one month has been completed since first CO contact 14/12/2015 and still waiting


----------



## Rosslleee

shrif said:


> Today one month has been completed since first CO contact 14/12/2015 and still waiting


Day before I completed my 2 months ...still waiting patiently .. no. no .. not patiently ....


----------



## aghausman

SnakeCharmer said:


> Yes, indeed. Thanks.
> 
> My story was simple...One employer > 5 years, One degree (B.Sc Nursing), One MARA Agent (from Australia with Affiliated office in Chandigarh..



May you have a happy journey ahead. Nurses seems to be getting grant quickly.


----------



## Jamaloo

*Points*



aghausman said:


> May you have a happy journey ahead. Nurses seems to be getting grant quickly.


Sir how many points you had ?


----------



## JazzGois

Hi,

I just sent them a mail right now. Let's see what I get.....


----------



## tt2

Yesterday l saw that in January they will be inviting 4800 people to apply for visas, what's gonna happen to the backlog if they add so many applications. &#55357;&#56868;&#55357;&#56871;&#55357;&#56873;


----------



## shrif

JazzGois said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just sent them a mail right now. Let's see what I get.....


I believe there will no be reply.. I sent 3 before.


----------



## RIDA

tt2 said:


> Yesterday l saw that in January they will be inviting 4800 people to apply for visas, what's gonna happen to the backlog if they add so many applications. &#55357;&#56868;&#55357;&#56871;&#55357;&#56873;


 So how many are they normally send??


----------



## Rosslleee

tt2 said:


> Yesterday l saw that in January they will be inviting 4800 people to apply for visas, what's gonna happen to the backlog if they add so many applications. ������


I see this as a good sign for us waiting for the Grant. I am pretty confident that they would speed up to clear the backlogs before looking into the new cases. The new move would put some pressure on them to clear the old cases. Best Wishes to all .........


----------



## RIDA

Rosslleee said:


> tt2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday l saw that in January they will be inviting 4800 people to apply for visas, what's gonna happen to the backlog if they add so many applications. ������
> 
> 
> 
> I see this as a good sign for us waiting for the Grant. I am pretty confident that they would speed up to clear the backlogs before looking into the new cases. The new move would put some pressure on them to clear the old cases. Best Wishes to all .........
Click to expand...

Where is it mentioned that they will be giving invitations to 4800 visas???


----------



## RIDA

2400 already given and rest 2400 left that's the total


----------



## boxofchoc

CO assigned today, Asked to send PTE scores to DIBP (sent) ....fingers crossed


----------



## Sulemanhaider

boxofchoc said:


> CO assigned today, Asked to send PTE scores to DIBP (sent) ....fingers crossed


Dear boxofChoc,

I need your help.

I did PTE Academic for assessment. Now i have to do PTE general for immigration or PTE academic will work here also. Thanks


----------



## boxofchoc

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear boxofChoc,
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> I did PTE Academic for assessment. Now i have to do PTE general for immigration or PTE academic will work here also. Thanks



PTE Academic is ok too, its more difficult but if your scores are what you want sure DIBP will accept it


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> I see this as a good sign for us waiting for the Grant. I am pretty confident that they would speed up to clear the backlogs before looking into the new cases. The new move would put some pressure on them to clear the old cases. Best Wishes to all .........


Let's hope so hey Rosslleee, was just comforted in knowing that they still have more visa and hopefully we still far from the quota.


----------



## tt2

RIDA said:


> Where is it mentioned that they will be giving invitations to 4800 visas???


Check Dipb it's there 8 January they invited 2400 people for 189 visa.


----------



## tt2

RIDA said:


> Where is it mentioned that they will be giving invitations to 4800 visas???


Check Dipb it's there, 2400 people were invited on the 8th of january for 189 visas


----------



## quangvinhce

Hi John295, I also come from Vietnam and my occupation is civil engineering also. I have a plan to apply for visa 489 this year after recieving positive result from Eng Au about assessment plan. Could we have a private conversation mate? Because I aim to go to NSW regional areas like the way you had done. 

Waiting for your reply, John.


----------



## khawar806

Dear ALL,

Just want to know that i have a 489 visa in southern inland and plan to move in may 2016 with my wife,

My wife is going to have a baby expected month july 2016 . want to ask some question that

Do i have to pay the all expenses for delivery?

Would my child gets the citizen ship of australia?

Is there any insurance for medical facility for 489 visa holders.


----------



## KumarEssarani

*need help*



khawar806 said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> Just want to know that i have a 489 visa in southern inland and plan to move in may 2016 with my wife,
> 
> My wife is going to have a baby expected month july 2016 . want to ask some question that
> 
> Do i have to pay the all expenses for delivery?
> 
> Would my child gets the citizen ship of australia?
> 
> Is there any insurance for medical facility for 489 visa holders.




Hi Dear, hope you are well, just need help in on thing from you.

I am applying 489 Visa for myself and my wife. just wndering, my wife is only 12th standard passed and she has not done graduation. I m afraid, do i have to submit her ielts or i can submit her 12th standard documents as she studied in english medium. many thanks,
pls suggest.


----------



## RIDA

You can Pm me 
What you wanna ask?


----------



## RIDA

khawar806 said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> Just want to know that i have a 489 visa in southern inland and plan to move in may 2016 with my wife,
> 
> My wife is going to have a baby expected month july 2016 . want to ask some question that
> 
> Do i have to pay the all expenses for delivery?
> 
> Would my child gets the citizen ship of australia?
> 
> Is there any insurance for medical facility for 489 visa holders.


Yes you have to pay all the expense from your pocket as you won't be having Medicare facility on 489
But the private insurance will cover it and you can claim your money back which will take around a month Morepver you better contact your private insurance as they have some cooling off period as well I reckon depends on the insurance company 
Hope that will help 
Cherts


----------



## RIDA

tt2 said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is it mentioned that they will be giving invitations to 4800 visas???
> 
> 
> 
> Check Dipb it's there 8 January they invited 2400 people for 189 visa.
Click to expand...

knew that my bad I thought you guys saying its 4800 in this second round of the month


----------



## shrif

GM,

any grant here or as usual


----------



## jopsfra

Hi,

Can anyone comment on the timeline required for EOI grant for visa 489 (FS) with 60 points, if EOI submitted on Jan last week 2016?

Mechanical Engineer: 233512
State: WA
Points: 60
Type: 489 FS


----------



## Rani74

With every passing day grant seems a distant dream...dejected


----------



## Nomz

Hi All,

I am moving to South Australia in couple of months, I want to ask whether is it allowed to carry some cereals like packets of rice or spices etc ?


----------



## sim-n

Nomz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am moving to South Australia in couple of months, I want to ask whether is it allowed to carry some cereals like packets of rice or spices etc ?


there are plenty of indian/pakistani stores in most of the suburbs you don't need too carry anything like that...
however if you still wish to carry something open this link => http://www.agriculture.gov.au/travelling/to-australia/arriving-in-australia-declare-it


----------



## sim-n

*Getting impatient*

visa applied on 24 august 2k15 under 489 SS for SA. 
all documents submitted in between the next 2 days
medical done 11oct reached embassy by 24thoct. 
no inquiry has been done so far.... what should i do?
this visa thing is holding me up and preventing me to think of other options
please answer to our applications quickly whether negative or positive you are wasting our money and valuable time.....


----------



## tt2

sim-n said:


> visa applied on 24 august 2k15 under 489 SS for SA.
> all documents submitted in between the next 2 days
> medical done 11oct reached embassy by 24thoct.
> no inquiry has been done so far.... what should i do?
> this visa thing is holding me up and preventing me to think of other options
> please answer to our applications quickly whether negative or positive you are wasting our money and valuable time.....


Have you called them at any point?


----------



## sim-n

tt2 said:


> Have you called them at any point?


yes all they say is file under process..


----------



## shrif

55 days since visa lodge and still waiting !!!


----------



## Rani74

shrif said:


> 55 days since visa lodge and still waiting !!!


So that you feel relieved...110 days since I have lodged


----------



## Rosslleee

shrif said:


> 55 days since visa lodge and still waiting !!!


My Counts since Visa Lodge:

9,158,400 seconds
152,640 minutes
2544 hours
106 days
15 weeks and 1 day
29.04% of a common year (365 days)


----------



## Nomz

Can we carry medicines ? Is there any restriction?


----------



## tt2

2 days away from 150 days never thought we would wait for so long


----------



## faty

I am planning to lodge application and a bit confused with two statements in 489 visa. Am i suppose to upload scanned color copies of original docs or attested photocopies?

These two statements seem to contradict.

Information to help prepare your application
"Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents."

Subclass 489 Document Checklist Invited Pathway
"Scanned color copies of the biographical pages of the current passports or travel documents of all people included in the application etc".


----------



## maveryck11

*Stuck but no proper guidance*

Hi Guys,

It would really help if someone can guide me with my problem:

1. I had the chance to submit my EOI for 2 different states - SA (Subclass 489) & NSW (Subclass 190).
2. I had already received an Invite from SA for 489 and as soon as I paid my VISA fees I got an email from NSW that I have qualified to apply for 190 for NSW.
3. My agent told me that there is no way that I can take my application back for SA as I have already paid and hence I have to let go of the invite from NSW.
4. Now obviously, since its NSW I have the option of Sydney and the other point here is that the invite from NSW is for Subclass 190 which is Permanent Residency.

I am stuck and I really want someone to guide me with this problem. Is there a way through which I can cancel my application for SA and go ahead with NSW?

PLEASE HELP


----------



## JazzGois

Hi All,

So in my case its 166 days after lodge and waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

maveryck11 said:


> Hi Guys, It would really help if someone can guide me with my problem: 1. I had the chance to submit my EOI for 2 different states - SA (Subclass 489) & NSW (Subclass 190). 2. I had already received an Invite from SA for 489 and as soon as I paid my VISA fees I got an email from NSW that I have qualified to apply for 190 for NSW. 3. My agent told me that there is no way that I can take my application back for SA as I have already paid and hence I have to let go of the invite from NSW. 4. Now obviously, since its NSW I have the option of Sydney and the other point here is that the invite from NSW is for Subclass 190 which is Permanent Residency. I am stuck and I really want someone to guide me with this problem. Is there a way through which I can cancel my application for SA and go ahead with NSW? PLEASE HELP


In theory, you can withdrew SA application and apply for SC190 with NSW. I see no reasons against it. 

However, I would suggest getting a 2nd opinion from another mara agent.


----------



## shrif

Rani74 said:


> So that you feel relieved...110 days since I have lodged


this means I will have a long marathon to reach the end


----------



## Rosslleee

Such a loonnnnggggggg and tiring Wait ... what is going on? Are they giving us a "DIRECT 887", well then the wait is ok.


----------



## JazzGois

Rosslleee said:


> Such a loonnnnggggggg and tiring Wait ... what is going on? Are they giving us a "DIRECT 887", well then the wait is ok.


Hey!!

Indeed its a Looooonnggg wait dear!!
However, just to add a lil bit of hope amongst us all, I would like to inform that I just had a talk with one of my firend who is already settled in Darwin recently. He says, a firend of his..who had lodged his 489 visa application somewhere in the end of July 2015 just received the grant today!! which means.... they are clearing backlogs....

So hang on everyone!!!! Good news may be around the corner!!!!:eyebrows::fingerscrossed:


----------



## yiyengar

maveryck11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It would really help if someone can guide me with my problem:
> 
> 1. I had the chance to submit my EOI for 2 different states - SA (Subclass 489) & NSW (Subclass 190).
> 2. I had already received an Invite from SA for 489 and as soon as I paid my VISA fees I got an email from NSW that I have qualified to apply for 190 for NSW.
> 3. My agent told me that there is no way that I can take my application back for SA as I have already paid and hence I have to let go of the invite from NSW.
> 4. Now obviously, since its NSW I have the option of Sydney and the other point here is that the invite from NSW is for Subclass 190 which is Permanent Residency.
> 
> I am stuck and I really want someone to guide me with this problem. Is there a way through which I can cancel my application for SA and go ahead with NSW?
> 
> PLEASE HELP


Hey Macvery. ...
You should be good to go for nsw invite. Incase it gets approved it will supercede the 489 visa, but it depends which visa gets granted first. Only loss would be in terms of money. I doubt on refund will be possible.

One more risk could be incase u withdraw 489 and 190 doesn't go thru ur stuck then! For any good reason.. be careful 

I would advice go for 489 as of now and complete state nomination for nsw and if it is approved apply for 190.

Mine is also similar situation for queensland 489 and NSW 190. I have received the grant for 489 and waiting for 190 invite. Whenever it comes I'll apply for it. But I did wait for nsw invite for almost two months and applied 489 visa on 56 th day of invitation... did you apply immediately post the invitation from SA? 

I did check with DIBP they say u can apply no issues with that. My only doubt is the letter of commitment given to regional state.

Hope this helps you..

Thanks,
Yogesh


----------



## jopsfra

I have submitted EOI for visa 489 with 60 points, Family sponsored. When would be my probable call for invitation? Normally how many days it will take? 

Skill: Mechanical Engineer-233512
State: WA


----------



## vats

ajaymannat said:


> Yaa it will really helpful
> As i am in vetassess stage
> What will be next i am not aware of it
> So hope it will help me too
> 
> ANZSCO:- 312111, architectural draftsperson
> ielts :- overall 6.5
> s:-7 , li :-6.5 , r :-6 , wr:-6
> vetassess docs submitted :- 30-may-2013
> result awaited


Hi Ajay, I am also thinking to applying for same Profession. Need some help.
I am an Architect(with 3 years experience) and want to immigrate to OZ, I even have my sister there on PR(189) NSW.
I am thinking of applying 190 through 312111(Architectural Draftsman) but after checking things out, I came to know only NT (Darwin) is sponsoring for this occupation and others are not. Is it worth taking this risk of applying as 312111(Job role match 100%) or I should think of applying 133111(Construction project manager,Job roles match60-70%). I am confused. What are the chances of getting invitation from NT and assessment positive from Vetasses. Please help. I just want to apply as soon as possible. I know much about the application process and all. just curious about the above fact. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shrif

Guys, what is happening...They absolutely forget about 489
not even one grant for 489 :noidea:


----------



## Rosslleee

shrif said:


> Guys, what is happening...They absolutely forget about 489
> not even one grant for 489 :noidea:


One of my friend (489 applicant) called DIBP yesterday, they didn't look into his file (his CO contact is last week of Nov) but told him that he has to wait for the CO to re-reach his file. She added that they are working way behind schedule and one has to wait patiently.


----------



## shrif

Thanks for the reply. 
I have a question for 489 FS, does the DIBP do a verification call to the relative (first cousin) who is sponsoring.


----------



## Rosslleee

shrif said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I have a question for 489 FS, does the DIBP do a verification call to the relative (first cousin) who is sponsoring.


Sometimes they do, I have seen that in this 489 thread itself, also DIBP asking for further documents from the sponsor. But,,,,, very few cases.


----------



## shrif

Rosslleee said:


> Sometimes they do, I have seen that in this 489 thread itself, also DIBP asking for further documents from the sponsor. But,,,,, very few cases.


I am asking that because my relative is currently outside Aus. on holiday


----------



## Rani74

Rosslleee said:


> One of my friend (489 applicant) called DIBP yesterday, they didn't look into his file (his CO contact is last week of Nov) but told him that he has to wait for the CO to re-reach his file. She added that they are working way behind schedule and one has to wait patiently.


Seems like we better forget about it for a while (can be weeks to months too)....


----------



## tt2

Rani74 said:


> Seems like we better forget about it for a while (can be weeks to months too)....


As long as we get our visa before they reach the quota


----------



## Rosslleee

tt2 said:


> As long as we get our visa before they reach the quota


Once Nominated, you already safeguarded your quota ..... Chill ...... Grants Coming sooooooooon .........


----------



## Rani74

tt2 said:


> As long as we get our visa before they reach the quota


Quota??? Is it applicable to 489 SS!! Oh no!


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> Quota??? Is it applicable to 489 SS!! Oh no!


NO ... No Quotas for 489 SS


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> NO ... No Quotas for 489 SS


Just go back on this thread on April to May 2015 applications people got delay mails,visas were only granted after July.


----------



## Rosslleee

tt2 said:


> Just go back on this thread on April to May 2015 applications people got delay mails,visas were only granted after July.


But I don't think anyone was denied Visa because of Quota, it was just delay. Number of Nomination and Grants are finely calculated, nomination is based on the number of Grants that would be provided. And 489 State Sponsored and 190 Sub-classes don't go through Invitation Rounds like 489 Family Sponsored and 189 Sub-classes.


----------



## KumarEssarani

Hello Guys, Need help on one thing urgently?

I am applying 489 visa for myself and my wife as my invitation expires in next two days.

Now the question is, My wife is passed intermediate in English Medium (Means 12th standard).

Department requirement is 4.5 ielts band. Now can you guys please suggest that her 12th standard will be accepted against 45 ielts. Please suggest me urgently that would be realy very appreciated.

thank you guys in advance


----------



## yiyengar

KumarEssarani said:


> Hello Guys, Need help on one thing urgently?
> 
> I am applying 489 visa for myself and my wife as my invitation expires in next two days.
> 
> Now the question is, My wife is passed intermediate in English Medium (Means 12th standard).
> 
> Department requirement is 4.5 ielts band. Now can you guys please suggest that her 12th standard will be accepted against 45 ielts. Please suggest me urgently that would be realy very appreciated.
> 
> thank you guys in advance


Pls refer to the below link 
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
How can I prove I have functional English?

To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

You are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand, or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.
An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test result of an overall band score of at least 147 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening and the test must have been taken on or after 1 January 2015. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English.
Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
The functional level of the Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test certified by the relevant testing body. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.


Education done should be in English..
Don't worry much on this... apply the visa first before your invitation expires... you would have time to sort this out ..In case your wife has completed her education in English language.... you can mention accordingly...If not... After you apply visa ask her to give PTE or IELTS ( PTE is Easy as compared to ILETS,results are also quick) and get the minimum score ..and later upload the evidence.... 
Hope this helps you!

Thanks,
Yogesh


----------



## tt2

KumarEssarani said:


> Hello Guys, Need help on one thing urgently?
> 
> I am applying 489 visa for myself and my wife as my invitation expires in next two days.
> 
> Now the question is, My wife is passed intermediate in English Medium (Means 12th standard).
> 
> Department requirement is 4.5 ielts band. Now can you guys please suggest that her 12th standard will be accepted against 45 ielts. Please suggest me urgently that would be realy very appreciated.
> 
> thank you guys in advance


If all her classes we taught in English you can get a letter from the school stating that, it will be sufficient.


----------



## Rosslleee

Dear 489ers,

I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing. 

Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016).

God Bless you with your Grant.


----------



## deepak7782

Rosslleee said:


> Dear 489ers,
> 
> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016).
> 
> God Bless you with your Grant.


 Congrates


----------



## RIDA

Rosslleee said:


> Dear 489ers,
> 
> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016).
> 
> God Bless you with your Grant.


Congrats at least someone got relief


----------



## yiyengar

Dear 489ers, I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing. Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016). God Bless you with your Grant.


Hey Ross, Congratulations for the grant. Enjoy the moment for the hard work u have put in for getting this. And 

Start preparing for your new life at a new place with new challenges. Best of luck. 

Thanks,
Yogesh


----------



## deepgill

Rosslleee said:


> Dear 489ers,
> 
> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016).
> 
> God Bless you with your Grant.


Hey man congratulations. It's party time. Best wishes for your future.


----------



## shrif

congratulating for the grant


----------



## JazzGois

Rosslleee said:


> Dear 489ers,
> 
> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016).
> 
> God Bless you with your Grant.


Hey!! Congrats!! Good Luck!!:second:


----------



## JazzGois

Guys any idea what I should expect or do now since I had applied on 6th August 2015 and CO contacted on 23rd September 2015. My Job verification was done on 16th December 2015. Since then there is no news...... Its 168 days now... what do I do?


----------



## happie2012

Rosslleee said:


> Dear 489ers,
> 
> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016).
> 
> God Bless you with your Grant.


Hahahaha.. good one! Congrats and best wishes!!


----------



## Rosslleee

JazzGois said:


> Guys any idea what I should expect or do now since I had applied on 6th August 2015 and CO contacted on 23rd September 2015. My Job verification was done on 16th December 2015. Since then there is no news...... Its 168 days now... what do I do?


I think COs are currently working in three formats simultaneously:

i. New Applicants: Dec 2015 & January 2016 Applicants 
(Current Status- Direct Grant or CO Contact)

ii. Normal Time-frame, as of now: October-November 2015 Applicants
(Current Status - Grants being given to Nov 2015 CO Contact)

iii. Old Applicants: Before October 2015 Applicants
(Current Status - Backlogs are also being cleared)

So, I think everyone can expect the GRANT anytime.

Note: This is my personal assumption, based upon the current trend

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## JazzGois

Rosslleee said:


> I think COs are currently working in three formats simultaneously:
> 
> i. New Applicants: Dec 2015 & January 2016 Applicants
> (Current Status- Direct Grant or CO Contact)
> 
> ii. Normal Time-frame, as of now: October-November 2015 Applicants
> (Current Status - Grants being given to Nov 2015 CO Contact)
> 
> iii. Old Applicants: Before October 2015 Applicants
> (Current Status - Backlogs are also being cleared)
> 
> So, I think everyone can expect the GRANT anytime.
> 
> Note: This is my personal assumption, based upon the current trend
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone


Thanks Ross... I really need some motivation now!!!:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## JazzGois

Rosslleee said:


> I think COs are currently working in three formats simultaneously:
> 
> i. New Applicants: Dec 2015 & January 2016 Applicants
> (Current Status- Direct Grant or CO Contact)
> 
> ii. Normal Time-frame, as of now: October-November 2015 Applicants
> (Current Status - Grants being given to Nov 2015 CO Contact)
> 
> iii. Old Applicants: Before October 2015 Applicants
> (Current Status - Backlogs are also being cleared)
> 
> So, I think everyone can expect the GRANT anytime.
> 
> Note: This is my personal assumption, based upon the current trend
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone


Thanks Ross... I really need some motivation now!!!:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rosslleee

JazzGois said:


> Guys any idea what I should expect or do now since I had applied on 6th August 2015 and CO contacted on 23rd September 2015. My Job verification was done on 16th December 2015. Since then there is no news...... Its 168 days now... what do I do?


It looks obvious that your case is with a CO that has backlogs as well as new applications. Since you had Job Verification on 16th December, it means that there is movement in your case, and after that the long Holidays started. If things has gone OK with the job verification, you should hear "THE GRANT" anytime.

Good Luck


----------



## JazzGois

Rosslleee said:


> It looks obvious that your case is with a CO that has backlogs as well as new applications. Since you had Job Verification on 16th December, it means that there is movement in your case, and after that the long Holidays started. If things has gone OK with the job verification, you should hear "THE GRANT" anytime.
> 
> Good Luck


The verification was cool Ross!! This is as informed by the HR of my company who handled it... So I guess it should happen. But just to inform you.... I did call DIBP an hour before.....a lady attended my call and she was pretty confused in my case when I informed her on my status. She said...it seems your case is under process and I cant help you with much info. You should wait and if anything is required your CO will contact you......


----------



## Rosslleee

JazzGois said:


> The verification was cool Ross!! This is as informed by the HR of my company who handled it... So I guess it should happen. But just to inform you.... I did call DIBP an hour before.....a lady attended my call and she was pretty confused in my case when I informed her on my status. She said...it seems your case is under process and I cant help you with much info. You should wait and if anything is required your CO will contact you......


I am pretty sure that they take record of the calls. That lady got confused, may be because yours is a longer wait than normal, I think she would remind your CO of your long wait. Your CO might reach your case soon again. God Bless ...


----------



## happie2012

Rosslleee said:


> I think COs are currently working in three formats simultaneously:
> 
> i. New Applicants: Dec 2015 & January 2016 Applicants
> (Current Status- Direct Grant or CO Contact)
> 
> ii. Normal Time-frame, as of now: October-November 2015 Applicants
> (Current Status - Grants being given to Nov 2015 CO Contact)
> 
> iii. Old Applicants: Before October 2015 Applicants
> (Current Status - Backlogs are also being cleared)
> 
> So, I think everyone can expect the GRANT anytime.
> 
> Note: This is my personal assumption, based upon the current trend
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone


Thanks Rosslleee.. This gives all of us hope :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jamaloo

I have applied on industrial engineer for 190 visa 233511.Does any one can share the waiting list or spread sheet .
My points are 60 so when i can expect invitation if i apply today


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> Dear 489ers,
> 
> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016).
> 
> God Bless you with your Grant.


Congratulations Rosslleee so so happy for you dear, celebrate scream and enjoy. :second:


----------



## boxofchoc

Rosslleee said:


> Dear 489ers,
> 
> I kept hearing the words "golden email" and I was literally thinking that either the Grant letter or the fonts would be in Golden color. But dear friends, the Grant Letter is in simple Black & White but the happiness it brings is amazing.
> 
> Just received my Grant Mail (Application Lodged: 6th Oct 2015, CO Contact: 12th Nov 2015, Grant: 21st Nov 2016).
> 
> God Bless you with your Grant.


I was waiting for you to get it. I knew it was around the corner somewhere,,,,Congratulations, Now Rani, Get ready for yours


----------



## deepak7782

My agent..quota full for year 15 16...now u will get grant after h july that means innyear 16-17


----------



## andreyx108b

deepak7782 said:


> My agent..quota full for year 15 16...now u will get grant after h july that means innyear 16-17


Not true.


----------



## SnakeCharmer

deepak7782 said:


> My agent..quota full for year 15 16...now u will get grant after h july that means innyear 16-17


Deepak are you checking status of your application online? or just taking your agent's word for granted?

I am scheduled to fly to Australia in First week of Feb 2016. I want to know how to notify Queensland Migration about my arrival or any other formalities that I need fulfill once I reach Australia???

please help!!!!


----------



## deepak7782

SnakeCharmer said:


> Deepak are you checking status of your application online? or just taking your agent's word for granted?
> 
> I am scheduled to fly to Australia in First week of Feb 2016. I want to know how to notify Queensland Migration about my arrival or any other formalities that I need fulfill once I reach Australia???
> 
> please help!!!!


I check my application status myself...your agent didnt tell anything about moving der?


----------



## SnakeCharmer

deepak7782 said:


> I check my application status myself...your agent didnt tell anything about moving der?


He said something to the effect of emailing to Queensland Migration and telling them you are have arrived. Is there more to it?


----------



## azharshabir

Do we need to buy medical insurance for whole family before flying to Australia through SC489 visa? Do we need to provide documents proof while SC489 visa application? If yes how to get medical insurance company remotely from Australia? Any other recommendations experts?


----------



## TIMTOMO

Still waiting for my grant


----------



## tankit

Need Help

Today I received invitation to comment letter. CO mentioned Following points 

1. As part of your visa application lodged on 05 May 2015, you made claims to have been
employed with Aton Informatics from 5 June 2010 with the business becoming a private
limited firm as of 2014. We have also received confirmation of your resignation from the
dated as of 15 October 2015


On 14 August 2015 investigations were conducted by departmental officers who contacted
yourself as well as your referee Mr ABC. The following inconsistencies were
identifed during the investigation.

✃ Your referee stated that your Designation is Senior Software Engineer however you said
your designation as Software Engineer.

✃ Your referee stated that you were attending to technical issues at XYZ
(Sports company) on the day of the call however you stated that you
were at ABC COMPANY

✃ Your referee stated that the company has developed and installed many softwares and
have many projects in hospitals and institutes however when you were asked to name
a few of the softwares you or your company had designed you were not able to provide
any information.

✃ The referee stated that ABC is a small scale company and in addition to
the directors there are 3 staff members. A team leader, yourself and another software
engineer. Despite the small scale of the business and the roles of the other staff
members you stated that you didn’t know any of them and only knew the directors.


On 06 November 2015 further investigations were conducted by departmental officers
who attended your place of employment ABC located at SCO 3, Central Town,
Upon their arrival they found the office to be closed which was located in
the basement of the building.

Departmental officers met with the owner of the building Mr SINGH who stated that
he has owned the building for the past 10 years. He confirmed that there was a business by
the name of ABC operating from his basement and was able to name Mr ABC who signed your reference letter as director of company

Departmental officers showed Mr Singh your photograph however he was not able to identify
you. He stated that he had never seen you work for Aton Informatics or any other business
operating in his building or nearby shops.
Based on the inconsistencies identified from the investigations in August 2015 as well
as the owner of the building having never seen you in the past year and a half I find that
the information provided in the reference to be false and misleading in relation to your
employment claims


----------



## boxofchoc

Wao ... Im speechless..... whatelse can you do now? were u really employed there? can you prove that you are genuine?



tankit said:


> Need Help
> 
> Today I received invitation to comment letter. CO mentioned Following points
> 
> 1. As part of your visa application lodged on 05 May 2015, you made claims to have been
> employed with Aton Informatics from 5 June 2010 with the business becoming a private
> limited firm as of 2014. We have also received confirmation of your resignation from the
> dated as of 15 October 2015
> 
> 
> On 14 August 2015 investigations were conducted by departmental officers who contacted
> yourself as well as your referee Mr ABC. The following inconsistencies were
> identifed during the investigation.
> 
> ✃ Your referee stated that your Designation is Senior Software Engineer however you said
> your designation as Software Engineer.
> 
> ✃ Your referee stated that you were attending to technical issues at XYZ
> (Sports company) on the day of the call however you stated that you
> were at ABC COMPANY
> 
> ✃ Your referee stated that the company has developed and installed many softwares and
> have many projects in hospitals and institutes however when you were asked to name
> a few of the softwares you or your company had designed you were not able to provide
> any information.
> 
> ✃ The referee stated that ABC is a small scale company and in addition to
> the directors there are 3 staff members. A team leader, yourself and another software
> engineer. Despite the small scale of the business and the roles of the other staff
> members you stated that you didn’t know any of them and only knew the directors.
> 
> 
> On 06 November 2015 further investigations were conducted by departmental officers
> who attended your place of employment ABC located at SCO 3, Central Town,
> Upon their arrival they found the office to be closed which was located in
> the basement of the building.
> 
> Departmental officers met with the owner of the building Mr SINGH who stated that
> he has owned the building for the past 10 years. He confirmed that there was a business by
> the name of ABC operating from his basement and was able to name Mr ABC who signed your reference letter as director of company
> 
> Departmental officers showed Mr Singh your photograph however he was not able to identify
> you. He stated that he had never seen you work for Aton Informatics or any other business
> operating in his building or nearby shops.
> Based on the inconsistencies identified from the investigations in August 2015 as well
> as the owner of the building having never seen you in the past year and a half I find that
> the information provided in the reference to be false and misleading in relation to your
> employment claims


----------



## tankit

boxofchoc said:


> Wao ... Im speechless..... whatelse can you do now? were u really employed there? can you prove that you are genuine?


ofcourse i worked there.. My company director already confirm that i worked there, there is nothing false. 

My company office is located in large building. in that building there is many offices. How can building owner confirm about me. however i never met with building owner.


----------



## boxofchoc

tankit said:


> ofcourse i worked there.. My company director already confirm that i worked there, there is nothing false.
> 
> My company office is located in large building. in that building there is many offices. How can building owner confirm about me. however i never met with building owner.


Then dont give up .... fight to prove your case. write and get referals, call and ask how else you can go about it and expalin your point. like you said building owner is not your employer and has no business knowing u.


----------



## tankit

boxofchoc said:


> Then dont give up .... fight to prove your case. write and get referals, call and ask how else you can go about it and expalin your point. like you said building owner is not your employer and has no business knowing u.


Yes ofcourse they didn't met with security guard of my company.. They met with with owner of building in which my company office is located.. however i never met with owner of that building. i only know my company directors. office rent agreement is between company and that owner.. 

Yes ofcourse i will fight. I have all docs related to my employment. However My company director confirm my employment with the company who signed the reference letter on company letter head.


----------



## ozpunjabi

tankit said:


> ofcourse i worked there.. My company director already confirm that i worked there, there is nothing false.
> 
> My company office is located in large building. in that building there is many offices. How can building owner confirm about me. however i never met with building owner.


Then met the building owner and tell him to provide declaration. How many points who have claimed for employment? Are you getting salary in bank or cash?


----------



## boxofchoc

ozpunjabi said:


> Then met the building owner and tell him to provide declaration.


That will be good if he can but i doubt you can persuade him. I seriously think you should channel your energy into things that you can get done like calling DIBP and asking how you can prove your case and of cos showing all possible evidence and getting revenue to endorse or back u up.


----------



## andreyx108b

I am so sorry but from DIBP'd description i would agree with their conclusions. 

Its up to you now to prove other way round. 




tankit said:


> Need Help Today I received invitation to comment letter. CO mentioned Following points 1. As part of your visa application lodged on 05 May 2015, you made claims to have been employed with Aton Informatics from 5 June 2010 with the business becoming a private limited firm as of 2014. We have also received confirmation of your resignation from the dated as of 15 October 2015 On 14 August 2015 investigations were conducted by departmental officers who contacted yourself as well as your referee Mr ABC. The following inconsistencies were identifed during the investigation. ✃ Your referee stated that your Designation is Senior Software Engineer however you said your designation as Software Engineer. ✃ Your referee stated that you were attending to technical issues at XYZ (Sports company) on the day of the call however you stated that you were at ABC COMPANY ✃ Your referee stated that the company has developed and installed many softwares and have many projects in hospitals and institutes however when you were asked to name a few of the softwares you or your company had designed you were not able to provide any information. ✃ The referee stated that ABC is a small scale company and in addition to the directors there are 3 staff members. A team leader, yourself and another software engineer. Despite the small scale of the business and the roles of the other staff members you stated that you didn’t know any of them and only knew the directors. On 06 November 2015 further investigations were conducted by departmental officers who attended your place of employment ABC located at SCO 3, Central Town, Upon their arrival they found the office to be closed which was located in the basement of the building. Departmental officers met with the owner of the building Mr SINGH who stated that he has owned the building for the past 10 years. He confirmed that there was a business by the name of ABC operating from his basement and was able to name Mr ABC who signed your reference letter as director of company Departmental officers showed Mr Singh your photograph however he was not able to identify you. He stated that he had never seen you work for Aton Informatics or any other business operating in his building or nearby shops. Based on the inconsistencies identified from the investigations in August 2015 as well as the owner of the building having never seen you in the past year and a half I find that the information provided in the reference to be false and misleading in relation to your employment claims


----------



## tankit

ozpunjabi said:


> Then met the building owner and tell him to provide declaration. How many points who have claimed for employment? Are you getting salary in bank or cash?


i have claimed 5 points


----------



## Bhruguraj

azharshabir said:


> Do we need to buy medical insurance for whole family before flying to Australia through SC489 visa? Do we need to provide documents proof while SC489 visa application? If yes how to get medical insurance company remotely from Australia? Any other recommendations experts?


You do not need Health insurance while applying. You can get it after you come here.


----------



## Danav_Singh

tankit said:


> Yes ofcourse they didn't met with security guard of my company.. They met with with owner of building in which my company office is located.. however i never met with owner of that building. i only know my company directors. office rent agreement is between company and that owner..
> 
> Yes ofcourse i will fight. I have all docs related to my employment. However My company director confirm my employment with the company who signed the reference letter on company letter head.


Forget about what building owner said. That's not important.

CO said clearly you failed to give description of any software product developed by your company/Team despite being a team leader...

And not sure what he meant when he said that despite a company with only 3 employees you failed to give description of other 2 guys....


----------



## Bhruguraj

Danav_Singh said:


> Forget about what building owner said. That's not important.
> 
> CO said clearly you failed to give description of any software product developed by your company/Team despite being a team leader...
> 
> And not sure what he meant when he said that despite a company with only 3 employees you failed to give description of other 2 guys....


Exactly right Danav. People just want to corrupt the system and get in to Australia by false records. I hate these people. Embarrassed to say they are from a great country like India.


----------



## JazzGois

Hello everyone.. I just have a question for all my frriends who have secured the Visa grant. Did you guys have a job verification done? Telephonic basically? If yes, Did a physical job verification occur? And after how many days did you receive the grant after verification?

Tankit's case was really prolonged for that matter where in the phone verification was done in August 2015 and then all the way in November 2015 a physical verification occured.

This is because I had my telephonic job verification (thru my HR) done in December 2015. They have'nt called me though. Since then nothing..... Just needed to have a clue on what's next after job verification by my friends who have faced this situation and successfully got the grant.... Please enlighten..........


----------



## Rosslleee

JazzGois said:


> Hello everyone.. I just have a question for all my frriends who have secured the Visa grant. Did you guys have a job verification done? Telephonic basically? If yes, Did a physical job verification occur? And after how many days did you receive the grant after verification?
> 
> Tankit's case was really prolonged for that matter where in the phone verification was done in August 2015 and then all the way in November 2015 a physical verification occured.
> 
> This is because I had my telephonic job verification (thru my HR) done in December 2015. They have'nt called me though. Since then nothing..... Just needed to have a clue on what's next after job verification by my friends who have faced this situation and successfully got the grant.... Please enlighten..........


Jazzgios, If all the documents are genuine, nothing can stop one's Grant.


----------



## tankit

andreyx108b said:


> I am so sorry but from DIBP'd description i would agree with their conclusions.
> 
> Its up to you now to prove other way round.


Hi andreyx108b as per your view DIBP is right.. Then suggest me what should I do further.. Today I met with building owner along with my company director.. Building owner realise his mistake n he is ready to give declaration. Also all employees of company ready to give their declaration..


----------



## tankit

Bhruguraj said:


> Exactly right Danav. People just want to corrupt the system and get in to Australia by false records. I hate these people. Embarrassed to say they are from a great country like India.


Hello Bhruguraj 
There is nothing false records... A lady who called me didn't ask about softwares... She only ask me about my job duties which I clearly mentioned her... Then she ask the name of employees.. I told them 3 employees name I was not able to give another 2 employees name because that time I was at client end & I was totally confused at that time & that lady was throwing question like anything..


----------



## deepak7782

tankit said:


> Hello Bhruguraj
> There is nothing false records... A lady who called me didn't ask about softwares... She only ask me about my job duties which I clearly mentioned her... Then she ask the name of employees.. I told them 3 employees name I was not able to give another 2 employees name because that time I was at client end & I was totally confused at that time & that lady was throwing question like anything..



dont worry dear...just concentrate on your reply to dibp


----------



## Jamaloo

*Hello*



deepak7782 said:


> dont worry dear...just concentrate on your reply to dibp


dEPPAK can you please tell me i am an industrial engineer with 65 points on 489 and 60 points of 190 visa .

What will the invitation time of New south wales for both of them


----------



## JazzGois

Rosslleee said:


> Jazzgios, If all the documents are genuine, nothing can stop one's Grant.


Thanks Ross. Actually all my documents are genuine.. I am very sure of that...
I just wanted to know how long to wait as my wait period has exceeded the normal time limit as mentioned on DIBP site and even more than the ones who received Grant in the forum. Hence just in a dilema:juggle:


----------



## shrif

2 months from applied visa and a month from submitted requested document.


----------



## aghausman

shrif said:


> 2 months from applied visa and a month from submitted requested document.


It will be on its way God willing. Rosslleee got it recently so keep your hopes high and be patience


----------



## Rosslleee

JazzGois said:


> Thanks Ross. Actually all my documents are genuine.. I am very sure of that...
> I just wanted to know how long to wait as my wait period has exceeded the normal time limit as mentioned on DIBP site and even more than the ones who received Grant in the forum. Hence just in a dilema:juggle:


I posted something few days back:

I think COs are currently working in three formats simultaneously:

i. New Applicants: Dec 2015 & January 2016 Applicants 
(Current Status- Direct Grant or CO Contact)

ii. Normal Time-frame, as of now: October-November 2015 Applicants
(Current Status - Grants being given to Nov 2015 CO Contact)

iii. Old Applicants: Before October 2015 Applicants
(Current Status - Backlogs are also being cleared)

So, I think everyone can expect the GRANT anytime.

Note: This is my personal assumption, based upon the current trend

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## Rosslleee

shrif said:


> 2 months from applied visa and a month from submitted requested document.


I think you would hear from the CO in 4-6 weeks time .... have patience ,, it would definitely come .......


----------



## shrif

Rosslleee said:


> I think you would hear from the CO in 4-6 weeks time .... have patience ,, it would definitely come .......


Thanks for the motivating words


----------



## mackK

Hello 489ers
Do we have a list of applicants waiting for invite like the 189 forum? If so can anybody point me to the list. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shrif

waiting from Nov.


----------



## KumarEssarani

aghausman said:


> It will be on its way God willing. Rosslleee got it recently so keep your hopes high and be patience


Dear, Can you please suggest me, from where you have done your medical? I am in karachi pakistan. thanks


----------



## KumarEssarani

Hello Friends, Need quick info please.

I have lodged Visa online offshore from Pakistan. Need to know regarding Medical? From where I have to do medical? anyone know in karachi pakistan? Thanks Friends

Or anyone can send a link where i can locate medical centres in pakistan for 190, 189 and 489 Visas? Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

KumarEssarani said:


> Hello Friends, Need quick info please. I have lodged Visa online offshore from Pakistan. Need to know regarding Medical? From where I have to do medical? anyone know in karachi pakistan? Thanks Friends Or anyone can send a link where i can locate medical centres in pakistan for 190, 189 and 489 Visas? Cheers


You can google "panel physicians dibp" and see what medicals centers carry out medicals.


----------



## KumarEssarani

andreyx108b said:


> You can google "panel physicians dibp" and see what medicals centers carry out medicals.


Thank you dear


----------



## aghausman

KumarEssarani said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can google "panel physicians dibp" and see what medicals centers carry out medicals.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear
Click to expand...

Dear, 

It is Medical and radiology clinic Karachi, it is located on Shara-e-Faisal and attached is there details.

Don't bother to call them, they never pick up the phone, you have to send them email for appointment. 

To save your one email round, I am pasting their first email they send to every applicant


Dear Applicant,


To schedule the appointment for Australian Health Assessment kindly provide the below mention details of all the applicants:

· Complete name

· Passport number

· Date of birth

· Visa sub class

· HAP ID

· Contact number (two valid contact numbers in Pakistan)

· Location (city where you would like to schedule the appointment)Islamabad, Lahore and Karachi


----------



## shrif

any grants?


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends i need your help. My agent said to me that he sent our auzi pcc to DIBP but no detail on my immiaccount. If he sent just mail to CO is it fine or not or he should upload on immiaccount? I can't tell him about my immiaccount.


----------



## Strikker

Hello Every one,
I applied for my 489 visa on 14th Oct-2015 and Co assigned on 27th Nov 2015 (GSM adelaide) and request only medical of my family. since my wife was pregnant so i email Co that i need some time for my wife's medical. after birth of baby i arrange all things and submitted the medicals of me and my wife along with passport info of my new born baby on 13th jan 2016. i also press "document submitted" button on immi account. now i am waiting desperately for email from CO. i am waiting for HAP ID of my new born baby which confirm that Co has added my new born baby in my application.

I dont know why Co is not corresponding.

Any one have same situation or experience. Plz share.
How much time i need to wait more so that CO add my new baby in my application.
I have send two emails to CO but not a single response from CO.
Getting no response is making me so much tensed.
Regards

Strikker.


----------



## djawalkar

tankit said:


> Need Help
> 
> Today I received invitation to comment letter. CO mentioned Following points
> 
> 1. As part of your visa application lodged on 05 May 2015, you made claims to have been
> employed with Aton Informatics from 5 June 2010 with the business becoming a private
> limited firm as of 2014. We have also received confirmation of your resignation from the
> dated as of 15 October 2015
> 
> 
> On 14 August 2015 investigations were conducted by departmental officers who contacted
> yourself as well as your referee Mr ABC. The following inconsistencies were
> identifed during the investigation.
> 
> ✃ Your referee stated that your Designation is Senior Software Engineer however you said
> your designation as Software Engineer.
> 
> ✃ Your referee stated that you were attending to technical issues at XYZ
> (Sports company) on the day of the call however you stated that you
> were at ABC COMPANY
> 
> ✃ Your referee stated that the company has developed and installed many softwares and
> have many projects in hospitals and institutes however when you were asked to name
> a few of the softwares you or your company had designed you were not able to provide
> any information.
> 
> ✃ The referee stated that ABC is a small scale company and in addition to
> the directors there are 3 staff members. A team leader, yourself and another software
> engineer. Despite the small scale of the business and the roles of the other staff
> members you stated that you didn’t know any of them and only knew the directors.
> 
> 
> On 06 November 2015 further investigations were conducted by departmental officers
> who attended your place of employment ABC located at SCO 3, Central Town,
> Upon their arrival they found the office to be closed which was located in
> the basement of the building.
> 
> Departmental officers met with the owner of the building Mr SINGH who stated that
> he has owned the building for the past 10 years. He confirmed that there was a business by
> the name of ABC operating from his basement and was able to name Mr ABC who signed your reference letter as director of company
> 
> Departmental officers showed Mr Singh your photograph however he was not able to identify
> you. He stated that he had never seen you work for Aton Informatics or any other business
> operating in his building or nearby shops.
> Based on the inconsistencies identified from the investigations in August 2015 as well
> as the owner of the building having never seen you in the past year and a half I find that
> the information provided in the reference to be false and misleading in relation to your
> employment claims


Go to the bank where you hold your salary account and get your bank statements from June 2010. Make sure it is the same bank where your employer paid/deposited your salary in. If you can prove you legitimately received salary for your work from your employer, then DIBP has no apprehensions to grant you a visa.
One of my employers was a small firm and a very busy and travelling director. He couldn't write me a reference. I had my bank statements from 2008. I submitted those highlighting my salary credits. I have received my subclass 190 grant in 100 days from application submission day.


----------



## djawalkar

deepgill said:


> Hello friends i need your help. My agent said to me that he sent our auzi pcc to DIBP but no detail on my immiaccount. If he sent just mail to CO is it fine or not or he should upload on immiaccount? I can't tell him about my immiaccount.


If your agent is a MARA registered agent, then do not worry. MARA registered agents know their jobs well. If the agent is not a MARA registered one, then you should raise red flags and ensure that all your documents are uploaded to your Immi Account correctly.


----------



## deepgill

djawalkar said:


> If your agent is a MARA registered agent, then do not worry. MARA registered agents know their jobs well. If the agent is not a MARA registered one, then you should raise red flags and ensure that all your documents are uploaded to your Immi Account correctly.


Thanks for your reply djawalkar. Yes he is a Mara agent. So it means i need not worry.


----------



## andreyx108b

deepgill said:


> Thanks for your reply djawalkar. Yes he is a Mara agent. So it means i need not worry.


You can also ask him if he has pressed the request complete button


----------



## deepgill

andreyx108b said:


> You can also ask him if he has pressed the request complete button


Respected andreyx i can't give him any clue that i have immiaccount. When i called him on Friday he said he already sent to DIBP.:confused2:


----------



## Rani74

deepgill said:


> Respected andreyx i can't give him any clue that i have immiaccount. When i called him on Friday he said he already sent to DIBP.:confused2:


Hey Deep,

Had I been in your place would directly tell him that. Or may be you can tell that with a friend's suggestion you created an account and there you found that it is not yet been uploaded. You have paid them for service which they are not doing, so you have to bring it to their notice. You can do all these in a very polite way too.

Rani


----------



## mk5

hello Everyone , 

Just received my grant letter today.

489 SS - Civil engineer.
Visa Lodged : 7-Oct-15
Co assigned : 25-Nov-15
Form 80 & 1221: 28-Nov-15
Grant : 25-jan-16


----------



## andreyx108b

mk5 said:


> hello Everyone , Just received my grant letter today. 489 SS - Civil engineer. Visa Lodged : 7-Oct-15 Co assigned : 25-Nov-15 Form 80 & 1221: 28-Nov-15 Grant : 25-jan-16


Congrats!)


----------



## Rani74

mk5 said:


> hello Everyone ,
> 
> Just received my grant letter today.
> 
> 489 SS - Civil engineer.
> Visa Lodged : 7-Oct-15
> Co assigned : 25-Nov-15
> Form 80 & 1221: 28-Nov-15
> Grant : 25-jan-16


Congratulations! Hey am somehow not able to privately message you. Just wanted to check if you were assigned CO from Brisbane or Adelaide. Also how many points have you claimed for work.This will help us predict our dates. So, please let us know.

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## deepak7782

andreyx108b said:


> You can also ask him if he has pressed the request complete button


My agent didntpressed request complete button...six month
After applying.....i pressed that.....


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Dear Friends,

Good Day!

I need guidance. I submitted my EOI Accountant (general) for 190 NSW on 15 Jan 2016 with 60 points (55+5)

Now i want to submit also EOI for 489 Vic Family Sponsorship with 65 points(55+10)

Should i have to submit 2 separate EOI's or i should update the first EOI with selecting the option of 2 visas?

If my relative sponsor is in designated area e.g Melbourne, then i can live in Melbourne or it is compulsary to live in regional area for 489 visa even its family sposored?

Help will be highly appreciated!
Suleman


----------



## tt2

mk5 said:


> hello Everyone ,
> 
> Just received my grant letter today.
> 
> 489 SS - Civil engineer.
> Visa Lodged : 7-Oct-15
> Co assigned : 25-Nov-15
> Form 80 & 1221: 28-Nov-15
> Grant : 25-jan-16


Congratulations mk5, our last case officer also came on the 25th hopefully we get a grant soon too.


----------



## coolbuddy15

mk5 said:


> hello Everyone ,
> 
> Just received my grant letter today.
> 
> 489 SS - Civil engineer.
> Visa Lodged : 7-Oct-15
> Co assigned : 25-Nov-15
> Form 80 & 1221: 28-Nov-15
> Grant : 25-jan-16


Congrats Mate...
Which state / City are you going to?


----------



## boxofchoc

Congratulations Mate



mk5 said:


> hello Everyone ,
> 
> Just received my grant letter today.
> 
> 489 SS - Civil engineer.
> Visa Lodged : 7-Oct-15
> Co assigned : 25-Nov-15
> Form 80 & 1221: 28-Nov-15
> Grant : 25-jan-16


----------



## sk804

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Good Day!
> 
> I need guidance. I submitted my EOI Accountant (general) for 190 NSW on 15 Jan 2016 with 60 points (55+5)
> 
> Now i want to submit also EOI for 489 Vic Family Sponsorship with 65 points(55+10)
> 
> Should i have to submit 2 separate EOI's or i should update the first EOI with selecting the option of 2 visas?
> 
> If my relative sponsor is in designated area e.g Melbourne, then i can live in Melbourne or it is compulsary to live in regional area for 489 visa even its family sposored?
> 
> Help will be highly appreciated!
> Suleman


Filling 2 separate EOI will give two separate lodges date, in other words you are in a queue for two separate EOI. Otherwise not much difference.

489 means ur committing to stay in regional area (at least tax and bills should be going to that regional area ) if you saty other than ur designated 489 area, you will face issue in a next stage.


----------



## aghausman

mk5 said:


> hello Everyone ,
> 
> Just received my grant letter today.
> 
> 489 SS - Civil engineer.
> Visa Lodged : 7-Oct-15
> Co assigned : 25-Nov-15
> Form 80 & 1221: 28-Nov-15
> Grant : 25-jan-16


Congrat (Mabrook) bro,

May you have an amazing journey ahead. Aamen


----------



## mk5

Rani74 said:


> Congratulations! Hey am somehow not able to privately message you. Just wanted to check if you were assigned CO from Brisbane or Adelaide. Also how many points have you claimed for work.This will help us predict our dates. So, please let us know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rani


Thanks Rani74
CO from Adelaide.
65 points ( Age : 30 , English : 0 , Experience :10, Qualification : 15 , nomination 10 ).

Good Luck.


----------



## mk5

coolbuddy15 said:


> Congrats Mate...
> Which state / City are you going to?


Thanks a lot. 

Orana.


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Thanks sk804


----------



## hinaabbas91

i am 28 years old. i was in australia for past 9 years. i have diploma in hospitality and management from sydney. i have more than 3 years of paid working experience as contract administrator in sydney and i have my trade recognised as contract administrator. the business sponsoring me had to shut down and i have to leave australia.i have above 6 in all modules of ielts. L 8.5 W 6.5 R 9 S 8 contract administrator 511111 is in csol
age 28 30 points
more than 3 year paid experience 10 points
diploma hospitality 10 points
award for second diploma trade recognised 10 points 
australian qualification 5 points
state nomination 489 10 points
can any one please guide me as to what are my options . 
thankyou for ur precious time.


----------



## shrif

Hello,

any grants today?


----------



## aghausman

shrif said:


> Hello,
> 
> any grants today?


No grant Not event the job verification is done for me, whats ur update shrif ? did embassy contact you for job verification etc


----------



## shrif

aghausman said:


> No grant Not event the job verification is done for me, whats ur update shrif ? did embassy contact you for job verification etc


since uploaded the required documents on 25/12/2015 n contacts since, even no job verification call happened


----------



## JazzGois

Nothing for me as well.... One more day down today..... that comes to a 175 days wait and on.......


----------



## shrif

JazzGois said:


> Nothing for me as well.... One more day down today..... that comes to a 175 days wait and on.......


the waiting is really killing us :boxing:


----------



## aghausman

shrif said:


> the waiting is really killing us :boxing:


Bro, JazzGois is waiting a long time. I mean we are 30 or 40 days only. I think we should be more patience.


----------



## JazzGois

aghausman said:


> Bro, JazzGois is waiting a long time. I mean we are 30 or 40 days only. I think we should be more patience.


----------



## tt2

Nothing 156 days, 8 weeks has passed since 2nd case officer was assigned


----------



## JazzGois

Nothing today as well...in addition... I am unable to log in to my immi account as well. Cant understand what's wrong......


----------



## shrif

JazzGois said:


> Nothing today as well...in addition... I am unable to log in to my immi account as well. Cant understand what's wrong......


yeah I faced the problem but after while it is working again


----------



## shrif

*This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required*

I hate this message :boxing:


----------



## aghausman

JazzGois said:


> Nothing today as well...in addition... I am unable to log in to my immi account as well. Cant understand what's wrong......


Did you call to DIBP ?


----------



## JazzGois

shrif said:


> *This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required*
> 
> I hate this message :boxing:


They responded to your mail?? or you called them???


----------



## JazzGois

aghausman said:


> Did you call to DIBP ?


I had called them on 21.01.16.
Do you think I should call them again tomorrow???


----------



## shrif

JazzGois said:


> They responded to your mail?? or you called them???


no reply for mails, called twice with the same message format


----------



## aghausman

shrif said:


> no reply for mails, called twice with the same message format


shirf, 

On DIBP website they said that it will take 90 days to process applications. I think we (me and u specially) should call them after passing that period. What other suggest ?


----------



## JazzGois

shrif said:


> no reply for mails, called twice with the same message format


Oh.. I had mailed them once and they had responded in the same format you received your verbal reply.......and I have called them ample of times the last being on 21.01.16.... same answer.... We as visa lodgers cannot get any clue as to which stage our application is being processed on.... whether its document verification or health reports and PCC verifications or Job verifications etc.... If they mention the stage and provide the time taken for verification, then atleast we can be a bit relaxed.

DIBP mentions 3 months for 489 visa processing. Mine is over 6 months now....... What should candidates like me further expect? Isnt it their responsibility to clear backlogs like us?? I do not say they should come up with the grant... but atleast come up with the query that is holding up the grant and il arrange to solve that.....


----------



## aghausman

JazzGois said:


> Oh.. I had mailed them once and they had responded in the same format you received your verbal reply.......and I have called them ample of times the last being on 21.01.16.... same answer.... We as visa lodgers cannot get any clue ass to whihc stage our application is being processed on.... whether its document verification or health reports and PCC verifications or Job verifications etc.... If they mention the stage and provide the time taken for verification, then atleast we can be a bit relaxed.
> 
> DIBP mentions 3 months for 489 visa processing. Mine is over 6 months now....... What should candidates like me further expect? Isnt it their responsibility to clear backlogs like us?? I do not say they should come up with the grant... but atleast come up with the query that is holding up the grant and il arrange to solve that.....



Bro, I believe your grant should be underway. And yes, I think you should contact them to see if they can help you. Did you apply through any agent ?


----------



## JazzGois

aghausman said:


> Bro, I believe your grant should be underway. And yes, I think you should contact them to see if they can help you. Did you apply through any agent ?


You can call me sis..

Yes I applied through an agent and they do communicate on behalf of me. But I do check my immi account and in that there has been only two communications from the CO since the case was lodged....so I am sure there has not been any further requirements from them.

In addition when I had mailed the CO she came back with the reply that all documents received... no further documents required... so I was relieved. This was a month ago.....after that nothing....

I contacted them on 21.01.16 and got the same answer. The lady was confused and finally came up with the standard response.....


----------



## deepgill

JazzGois said:


> Oh.. I had mailed them once and they had responded in the same format you received your verbal reply.......and I have called them ample of times the last being on 21.01.16.... same answer.... We as visa lodgers cannot get any clue as to which stage our application is being processed on.... whether its document verification or health reports and PCC verifications or Job verifications etc.... If they mention the stage and provide the time taken for verification, then atleast we can be a bit relaxed.
> 
> DIBP mentions 3 months for 489 visa processing. Mine is over 6 months now....... What should candidates like me further expect? Isnt it their responsibility to clear backlogs like us?? I do not say they should come up with the grant... but atleast come up with the query that is holding up the grant and il arrange to solve that.....


Hey mate.. Mine is also near to 7 months. What can we say how they work and how they are showering grants who apllied after us. Really disappointed.


----------



## aghausman

deepgill said:


> Hey mate.. Mine is also near to 7 months. What can we say how they work and how they are showering grants who apllied after us. Really disappointed.


What is your AnzoCode ?


----------



## JazzGois

deepgill said:


> Hey mate.. Mine is also near to 7 months. What can we say how they work and how they are showering grants who apllied after us. Really disappointed.


Really really disappointed...


----------



## deepgill

351411 cook


----------



## deepgill

deepgill said:


> 351411 cook


See my signature mate


----------



## shrif

aghausman said:


> shirf,
> 
> On DIBP website they said that it will take 90 days to process applications. I think we (me and u specially) should call them after passing that period. What other suggest ?


I was hoping for grant before that


----------



## tt2

Tomorrow is another day good people......you will never know tomorrow could be your day.


----------



## Rani74

aghausman said:


> shirf,
> 
> On DIBP website they said that it will take 90 days to process applications. I think we (me and u specially) should call them after passing that period. What other suggest ?


90 days? Does it mean after 90 days of lodging your application?


----------



## Rani74

JazzGois said:


> You can call me sis..
> 
> Yes I applied through an agent and they do communicate on behalf of me. But I do check my immi account and in that there has been only two communications from the CO since the case was lodged....so I am sure there has not been any further requirements from them.
> 
> In addition when I had mailed the CO she came back with the reply that all documents received... no further documents required... so I was relieved. This was a month ago.....after that nothing....
> 
> I contacted them on 21.01.16 and got the same answer. The lady was confused and finally came up with the standard response.....


Hey Sis,

I see that people applying through agents are getting delayed. Not sure why though. I too am one such scape goat. Though the agent communicate on our behalf, can we still contact DBIP. Its been 120 days since I have lodged mine, and two months since I have submitted the requested docs by CO, do you think I should call? Please suggest.

By the way have you applied for state sponsored or family sponsored visa? 

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## deepgill

Rani74 said:


> Hey Sis,
> 
> I see that people applying through agents are getting delayed. Not sure why though. I too am one such scape goat. Though the agent communicate on our behalf, can we still contact DBIP. Its been 120 days since I have lodged mine, and two months since I have submitted the requested docs by CO, do you think I should call? Please suggest.
> 
> By the way have you applied for state sponsored or family sponsored visa?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rani


Rani you can call DIBP. Keep ready your passport no, DoB, and TRN but you will get standard response by them. I have called there thrice( 2 in sept and once in oct). Best of luck


----------



## JazzGois

Rani74 said:


> Hey Sis,
> 
> I see that people applying through agents are getting delayed. Not sure why though. I too am one such scape goat. Though the agent communicate on our behalf, can we still contact DBIP. Its been 120 days since I have lodged mine, and two months since I have submitted the requested docs by CO, do you think I should call? Please suggest.
> 
> By the way have you applied for state sponsored or family sponsored visa?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rani


Of coz you should call them. I did that almost six times now......though with no positive avail. Mine is applied through an agent but still I do call and mail them. You definately can. 

Mine's is State sponsored.


----------



## JazzGois

Every start of the week I have new hopes.....everyday I come again with new hopes.... and as Friday arrives and is near to day end.....all hopes shatter..................Very highly disappointed.........


----------



## tt2

JazzGois said:


> Every start of the week I have new hopes.....everyday I come again with new hopes.... and as Friday arrives and is near to day end.....all hopes shatter..................Very highly disappointed.........


I feel you JazzGois, my feelings exactly


----------



## Rani74

JazzGois said:


> Of coz you should call them. I did that almost six times now......though with no positive avail. Mine is applied through an agent but still I do call and mail them. You definately can.
> 
> Mine's is State sponsored.


If they have a ready-made answer to every applicant, there is no use calling them . But this is unfair. There are people who get in a month and then people like us for whom the wait seems never ending . 

Just struck; I have claimed 10 points for my work experience. Seeing the records in the immigration tracker for 489, I realize that those claiming 10 points are waiting for long! .

Rani


----------



## tt2

Rani74 said:


> Hey Sis,
> 
> I see that people applying through agents are getting delayed. Not sure why though. I too am one such scape goat. Though the agent communicate on our behalf, can we still contact DBIP. Its been 120 days since I have lodged mine, and two months since I have submitted the requested docs by CO, do you think I should call? Please suggest.
> 
> By the way have you applied for state sponsored or family sponsored visa?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rani


Hope your calling will help, called 3 times already and always told to be patient and that the application is under review, let us know how it goes once you have called.


----------



## mahbubul

Hi Mates,

Can anyone give me the DIBP oversees phone no so I can call from Qatar?


----------



## JazzGois

Does anyone in this forum know what is the significanse of the last update date in the Immi account with the application? Mine's is 1st December 2015 and has not changed eventhough I had a job verification done on 16th December 2015. Please enlighten.....


----------



## andreyx108b

JazzGois said:


> Does anyone in this forum know what is the significanse of the last update date in the Immi account with the application? Mine's is 1st December 2015 and has not changed eventhough I had a job verification done on 16th December 2015. Please enlighten.....


I have seen guys in the forum, whos, the last update changed but there were no contact, or anything from neither side. I dont think anyone knows the reason for this, and if it is positive or negative thing. 

I see it as positive sign - as maybe CO was looking at your case. It gives guys hope.


----------



## JazzGois

andreyx108b said:


> I have seen guys in the forum, whos, the last update changed but there were no contact, or anything from neither side. I dont think anyone knows the reason for this, and if it is positive or negative thing.
> 
> I see it as positive sign - as maybe CO was looking at your case. It gives guys hope.


Oh okay... thanks....


----------



## Sithi

Hi , 

Did anyone have information on school fees for 489 visa holders in tasmania.


----------



## rezaul87

Sithi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Did anyone have information on school fees for 489 visa holders in tasmania.


We are in 489 visa NSW Sponsored, we have got our kids education free in the public school.


----------



## shrif

rezaul87 said:


> We are in 489 visa NSW Sponsored, we have got our kids education free in the public school.


Hi,
what about 489 FS, is it also the same benefit?


----------



## KumarEssarani

Please Suggest me Guys.

FOrm 1221 has to be filled by me or my wife (dependent applicant)?

Please suggest Guys?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rimpal_46

I have applied for subclass 887 7 months ago , still waiting for visa . Any one know why is it normal time they took for this subclass .


----------



## andreyx108b

KumarEssarani said:


> Please Suggest me Guys. FOrm 1221 has to be filled by me or my wife (dependent applicant)? Please suggest Guys? Thanks in advance


Both.


----------



## NONPRI

JazzGois said:


> Does anyone in this forum know what is the significanse of the last update date in the Immi account with the application? Mine's is 1st December 2015 and has not changed eventhough I had a job verification done on 16th December 2015. Please enlighten.....


hi..
How do you know that your job verification ha done on 16th dec ?


----------



## Sithi

rezaul87 said:


> We are in 489 visa NSW Sponsored, we have got our kids education free in the public school.


I read that it varies from one state to another. Do u have idea about tasmania.


----------



## Intellectual

A big hi to all the fellow members,

I have an urgent query. I have a score of 50 and my brother who is a PR holder had agreed to sponsor me via 489 (FS) making my total points 60. I submitted my EOI in June, 2015 during this period my brother got married and sponsored his wife on a spouse visa. I heard from one of my friends that as my brother has applied for his wife, he won't be able to sponsor me till a period of 2 years after that he can. Is this true??? and how long will it take to get a nomination as it's already been 6 months and I haven't heard anything till now. My total is 60 and my profession is 'Software Engineer'. Many thanks, regards.


----------



## hcelgoog

Intellectual said:


> A big hi to all the fellow members,
> 
> I have an urgent query. I have a score of 50 and my brother who is a PR holder had agreed to sponsor me via 489 (FS) making my total points 60. I submitted my EOI in June, 2015 during this period my brother got married and sponsored his wife on a spouse visa. I heard from one of my friends that as my brother has applied for his wife, he won't be able to sponsor me till a period of 2 years after that he can. Is this true??? and how long will it take to get a nomination as it's already been 6 months and I haven't heard anything till now. My total is 60 and my profession is 'Software Engineer'. Many thanks, regards.


I can confirm this is a false information, no relation between the two visa type, spouse and skill visa.


----------



## andreyx108b

hcelgoog said:


> I can confirm this is a false information, no relation between the two visa type, spouse and skill visa.


Me too. Never heard of such..


----------



## shrif

wish this month brings with it good news for all of you


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck guys!


----------



## shrif

hello, any news with grants ?


----------



## Sithi

*dependent on 489*

can dependent applicant on 489 apply for 887 after 2 years, if he satisfies the requirement of 2 years stay and 1 year full time employment.


----------



## shrif

ACS took 2 weeks, CO 3 weeks, I wonder why grant takes loooong time (5 weeks since CO assigned)


----------



## Rani74

shrif said:


> ACS took 2 weeks, CO 3 weeks, I wonder why grant takes loooong time (5 weeks since CO assigned)


Not to scare you, but just to let you know: its been 10 weeks here


----------



## shrif

Rani74 said:


> Not to scare you, but just to let you know: its been 10 weeks here


hope you got yours soon


----------



## mahbubul

Like to thank you all and want to share my happiness to get our grant. Today morning I receive our Grant letter. Its after 5 complete month of tug and war.

Best of luck to all who is waiting for there grant.


----------



## gaus

Guys

The 489 list has undergone some changes, read the post below it may be helpful to some

Anzscosearch Newsletter

Regards


----------



## deepgill

mahbubul said:


> Like to thank you all and want to share my happiness to get our grant. Today morning I receive our Grant letter. Its after 5 complete month of tug and war.
> 
> Best of luck to all who is waiting for there grant.


Congratulations.. Mahbubul. I also applied for Murray region and waiting for grant. Wish you all the very best mate.


----------



## gaus

mahbubul said:


> Like to thank you all and want to share my happiness to get our grant. Today morning I receive our Grant letter. Its after 5 complete month of tug and war.
> 
> Best of luck to all who is waiting for there grant.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## shakil_eee03

mahbubul said:


> Like to thank you all and want to share my happiness to get our grant. Today morning I receive our Grant letter. Its after 5 complete month of tug and war.
> 
> Best of luck to all who is waiting for there grant.


Congrats, brother. I have been waiting for more than 6 months, still no result.


----------



## shakil_eee03

Rani74 said:


> Not to scare you, but just to let you know: its been 10 weeks here


Its been 29 weeks here, still waiting.


----------



## aghausman

mahbubul said:


> Like to thank you all and want to share my happiness to get our grant. Today morning I receive our Grant letter. Its after 5 complete month of tug and war.
> 
> Best of luck to all who is waiting for there grant.


Congrats and best of luck for the future. This month they are giving grants to October applicant, if so then next month would be Nov turn.


----------



## deepak7782

shakil_eee03 said:


> Its been 29 weeks here, still waiting.


32 weeks passed...still waiting:noidea:


----------



## shakil_eee03

deepak7782 said:


> 32 weeks passed...still waiting:noidea:


Don't know, what to say!


----------



## boxofchoc

mahbubul said:


> Like to thank you all and want to share my happiness to get our grant. Today morning I receive our Grant letter. Its after 5 complete month of tug and war.
> 
> Best of luck to all who is waiting for there grant.


Big congrats to you


----------



## Bhruguraj

Sithi said:


> can dependent applicant on 489 apply for 887 after 2 years, if he satisfies the requirement of 2 years stay and 1 year full time employment.


Yes a dependent can.


----------



## tt2

mahbubul said:


> Like to thank you all and want to share my happiness to get our grant. Today morning I receive our Grant letter. Its after 5 complete month of tug and war.
> 
> Best of luck to all who is waiting for there grant.


Congratulations mahbubul


----------



## Rani74

shakil_eee03 said:


> Its been 29 weeks here, still waiting.


29 weeks since CO contact!!! Can you please update your signature?


----------



## shrif

one hour to go. wish this day cause much happiness for all of us.

can not sleep :confused2:


----------



## JazzGois

NONPRI said:


> hi..
> How do you know that your job verification ha done on 16th dec ?


Because my HR informed me on the very same day that there was a call from the Delhi embassy enquiring about you and your job profile


----------



## JazzGois

Nothing for me today as well..................


----------



## shrif

same here and believe for the whole week nothing will be changed


----------



## deepgill

Hi friends.. Once again yesterday i called to my agent about our auzi PCCs which he just emailed to DIBPon 20 th jan, didn't upload on immiaccount. I said to him that today i will call to Department about this concern and about (his) your service and in the morning when I opened my immiaccount he uploaded our PCCs. Let's see what happens. Thank you my all friends and experts who always helped me a lot. Now it's been more than 7 months for waiting still hope for best. 
Bless you guys who are waiting...


----------



## JazzGois

I really am in a dilemma as to what I should do next..............180 days and still counting......


----------



## NONPRI

JazzGois said:


> Because my HR informed me on the very same day that there was a call from the Delhi embassy enquiring about you and your job profile


Ok..Thanks for your information.
Share your timeline please ?


----------



## JazzGois

NONPRI said:


> Ok..Thanks for your information.
> Share your timeline please ?


Visa filed on: 6th August 2015
PCC and Medicals and other documents uploaded: 25th August 2015
CO assigned: 23rd Sep 2015 (asked for form 80 and 1221)
Form 80 and 1221 uploaded: 30th September 2015
Job verification: 16th December 2015

Thats it. Nothing since then....


----------



## Rani74

Finally got the golden mail! Thanks all for all your support. Its a great experience....wish you all the best for people waiting....


----------



## JazzGois

Rani74 said:


> Finally got the golden mail! Thanks all for all your support. Its a great experience....wish you all the best for people waiting....


Congrats Rani.............:second:


----------



## andreyx108b

Rani74 said:


> Finally got the golden mail! Thanks all for all your support. Its a great experience....wish you all the best for people waiting....


Congrats! Please update your details!)


----------



## tt2

Rani74 said:


> Finally got the golden mail! Thanks all for all your support. Its a great experience....wish you all the best for people waiting....


Congratulations Rani, finally indeed happy for you.


----------



## deepgill

Rani74 said:


> Finally got the golden mail! Thanks all for all your support. Its a great experience....wish you all the best for people waiting....


Hi Rani congratulations. Now you free from tension and enjoy your day. Really good news.


----------



## JazzGois

Anyone in the forum whose occupation is only on the CSOL list and not in any State's SMP list...
Anybody with such a condition still waiting for grant?


----------



## NONPRI

Rani74 said:


> Finally got the golden mail! Thanks all for all your support. Its a great experience....wish you all the best for people waiting....


Congratulations RANI


----------



## boxofchoc

Rani74 said:


> Finally got the golden mail! Thanks all for all your support. Its a great experience....wish you all the best for people waiting....


i Knew it's only a matter of time with you. Congrats


----------



## Rosslleee

Rani74 said:


> Finally got the golden mail! Thanks all for all your support. Its a great experience....wish you all the best for people waiting....


Congrats Dear Rani,

Will meet you and your Raja & princess in the Land Down Under ...... Congrats, it was tough wait for you ,, and your deserve every bit of PPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYYYYY tonight ... Good Wishes to your new life .....


----------



## NONPRI

JazzGois said:


> Anyone in the forum whose occupation is only on the CSOL list and not in any State's SMP list...
> Anybody with such a condition still waiting for grant?


My nominated occupation also falls under CSOL..
And also waiting for golden grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JazzGois

NONPRI said:


> My nominated occupation also falls under CSOL..
> And also waiting for golden grant :fingerscrossed:


Ofcoz yours is in the CSOL but since SA nominated you it means you are on the Southern Australia State's occupation list as well right? 

In my case at this point my occupation 511112- Project Coordinator is ONLY in the CSOL list. No other state has my occupation in their list. Now you may wonder what grant I am waiting for?  

Let me explain: NT government mentions that you can apply for nomination if your occupation is only on the CSOL list and not on NT list and if you can show strong employability prospects with a strong commitment, we would consider you. I was successful in getting NT state invitation in this way and hence proceeded for the visa application.........


----------



## JazzGois

Now I have a reason for coming up with this query of whether or not the occupation exists in the SMP list....

My seniors Rani, Rosallee, Andrey, Deepgill, TT2 or any CO of DIBP in that case available in the forum are requested for your feedback.

I came across the visa processing times mentioned in the DIBP website. They have provided 5 priorities for visa processing as follows:

Priority 1: Applications under RSMS and SS 187: 5-8 months
Priority 2: Employer nomination scheme and SS 186: 5-8 months
Priority 3: Nominated by a state or government agency for occupation specified on the State Migration plan (SMP): SMP subclass 475, 487, 886 and SS Subclass 190 and 489: 3 months
Priority 4: Nominated occupoation on the SOL schedule 1: Subclass 495, 496, 861, 862, 863, 880, 881, 882, 883, 885, and 487 if not SMP: 18 months
Priority 5: All visas listed in priority 3 and 4 that are not SMP or nominated occupation on the SOC schedule 1: Assessment will commence when all cases in priority groups 1-4 are finalized.

Under this circumstance, where do I stand?

Also in another section in the same page of DIBP named PRIORITY PROCESSING GROUPS, they have mentioned the following:

RSMS, ENS and state or territory nominated applications—priority groups 1, 2 and 3

Applications from people who are applying under the RSMS are processed as priority group 1. ENS is processed as priority group 2. Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency under a state migration plan receive the third highest level of priority processing.

Occupations on the SOL—Schedule 1 in effect since 1 July 2013—priority group 4

All skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation on the SOL—Schedule 1 are included in priority group 4. This includes both independent and family sponsored applications. 

Existing applicants with a nominated occupation added to the SOL will be allocated to case officers before more recently lodged applications in this priority group. 

All other applications—priority group 5 

Skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation that is not on the SOL, and who are not nominated by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, will be processed under priority group 5.

I had considered myself to be under priority 5 but they say that priority 5 are the ones not nominated by State or government but I am... so where do I stand and what timeline should I expect,,,,,,


----------



## Rani74

Thanks all for the congratulatory messages, and wish I too get the chance to send you all the same VERY SOON! Especially to Deepgill, tt2, JazzGois, boxofchoc, shakil_eee03, deepak7782 and all those who have been waiting since long, and of course to all those who have just started waiting .


----------



## aghausman

Rani74 said:


> Finally got the golden mail! Thanks all for all your support. Its a great experience....wish you all the best for people waiting....


Wow ... Congrats Rani !!!


----------



## NONPRI

JazzGois said:


> Ofcoz yours is in the CSOL but since SA nominated you it means you are on the Southern Australia State's occupation list as well right?
> 
> In my case at this point my occupation 511112- Project Coordinator is ONLY in the CSOL list. No other state has my occupation in their list. Now you may wonder what grant I am waiting for?
> 
> Let me explain: NT government mentions that you can apply for nomination if your occupation is only on the CSOL list and not on NT list and if you can show strong employability prospects with a strong commitment, we would consider you. I was successful in getting NT state invitation in this way and hence proceeded for the visa application.........


Dear JazzGois,
Great ...
Mention your timeline or signatures please


----------



## deepgill

Rani74 said:


> Thanks all for the congratulatory messages, and wish I too get the chance to send you all the same VERY SOON! Especially to Deepgill, tt2, JazzGois, boxofchoc, shakil_eee03, deepak7782 and all those who have been waiting since long, and of course to all those who have just started waiting .


Thanks a lot Rani for your best wishes. I really miss the Australia. I pray to GOD that all my friends get their grants soon, don't face long wait like me.


----------



## shakil_eee03

Rani74 said:


> 29 weeks since CO contact!!! Can you please update your signature?


Thanks, Signature updated. Please suggest me what should I do. :confused2:


----------



## shakil_eee03

Folks,
Please review my signature & suggest me what should I do.


----------



## yiyengar

Rani74 said:


> Finally got the golden mail! Thanks all for all your support. Its a great experience....wish you all the best for people waiting....


Congratulations Rani for the visa.your patience has paid out . Best wishes for ur future 
What is ur occupation and which part of Australia u r planning to migrate?

Thanks
Yogesh


----------



## Rani74

deepgill said:


> Thanks a lot Rani for your best wishes. I really miss the Australia. I pray to GOD that all my friends get their grants soon, don't face long wait like me.


Hey Deep,

Not just to please you, but with my sheer experience I say this. Anything that happens happens for good. I am very sure that you will get your visa; perhaps this long wait has some hidden intent, which you will realize later. So be positive. Now that your agent has posted all your docs, your golden mail is on its way. Will see you soon in OZ.

Rani


----------



## Rani74

yiyengar said:


> Congratulations Rani for the visa.your patience has paid out . Best wishes for ur future
> What is ur occupation and which part of Australia u r planning to migrate?
> 
> Thanks
> Yogesh


Thanks yiyengar. And let me pleasantly surprise you, I too am an iyengar .

I am an ICT Trainer, and am travelling to Adelaide. 

Cheers!

Rani


----------



## Rani74

shakil_eee03 said:


> Thanks, Signature updated. Please suggest me what should I do. :confused2:


Old employer? Have you claimed for that experience (I think yes). Why don't you call DBIP and ask. But I think your grant is on its way, and that you will give us the good news in week or two (max).


----------



## yiyengar

Rani74 said:


> Thanks yiyengar. And let me pleasantly surprise you, I too am an iyengar .
> 
> I am an ICT Trainer, and am travelling to Adelaide.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Rani


Great! That was indeed a surprise.


----------



## JazzGois

Nothing today as well. 181 days and counting...............


----------



## shrif

JazzGois said:


> Nothing today as well. 181 days and counting...............


did you try to call them?


----------



## deepak7782

Rani74 said:


> Finally got the golden mail! Thanks all for all your support. Its a great experience....wish you all the best for people waiting....


Congrates Rani


----------



## Vaishu1024

Dear All,

I have lodged my 489 visa application on 4th Jan 2016 and loaded all the documents on next day.
I have also completed the medicals within couple of days.

Till now no info about CO

Do anyone is still waiting similar to my timelines. With the current trend, when can I expect any communications from CO. please advice


----------



## andreyx108b

Vaishu1024 said:


> Dear All, I have lodged my 489 visa application on 4th Jan 2016 and loaded all the documents on next day. I have also completed the medicals within couple of days. Till now no info about CO Do anyone is still waiting similar to my timelines. With the current trend, when can I expect any communications from CO. please advice


Usually, within 2-6 weeks, but quite a few wait longer for a CO allocation.


----------



## JazzGois

shrif said:


> did you try to call them?


I called them many times dear... In January 2016 I had called on 15th and 27th. Still no proper response.....What do I do now?


----------



## shakil_eee03

Rani74 said:


> Old employer? Have you claimed for that experience (I think yes). Why don't you call DBIP and ask. But I think your grant is on its way, and that you will give us the good news in week or two (max).


Dear Rani,
Yes, I claimed points for that work experience. My agent mailed to DIBP to know the status, but they did't reply. Then I called them, the lady suggested me to be patient & shortly I will hear it. I don't know whats coming next. Really frustrated.  Thanks for your reply & suggestion. 
Regards,
Shakil


----------



## shrif

JazzGois said:


> I called them many times dear... In January 2016 I had called on 15th and 27th. Still no proper response.....What do I do now?


I called in 
1) Middle of Jan. they told me your case under routine assessment and will be checked on End of Jan
2) called on End of Jan, and told the same message and to be on Beginning of Feb.
3) called on Beginning of Feb. told to be looked at on middle of Feb.

I guess I am done of calling. just wait, nothing more to be done actually.


----------



## Vaishu1024

JazzGois, 

Are you waiting for 181 days without any communications ? Is it 489 visa? DIBP claims 3 months as processing time for points based visa ? 

can you share your timelines pls?


----------



## JazzGois

shrif said:


> I called in
> 1) Middle of Jan. they told me your case under routine assessment and will be checked on End of Jan
> 2) called on End of Jan, and told the same message and to be on Beginning of Feb.
> 3) called on Beginning of Feb. told to be looked at on middle of Feb.
> 
> I guess I am done of calling. just wait, nothing more to be done actually.


I faced the same issues:

I called in Oct 2015 they said wait till Nov 2015 first week.
I called in Nov 2015 end they said wait till Dec 2015 end
1 called on 4th Jan 2016 a guy said we are not authorized to give such info
I called on 5th Jan 2016 a lady said have patience and wait
I called on 15th Jan 2016 a lady was confused and said We cant help you at the moment s your case status shows under process
I called on 27th Jan 2016 a guy says its under process and you wait.

This is all..............


----------



## JazzGois

Vaishu1024 said:


> JazzGois,
> 
> Are you waiting for 181 days without any communications ? Is it 489 visa? DIBP claims 3 months as processing time for points based visa ?
> 
> can you share your timelines pls?


My timelines Vaishu:

489 SS NT 
Visa Application: 6th August 2015
DOCS upload (Everytime with PCC and Medicals): 30th August 2015
CO contact and asked Form 80 and 1221: 23 september 2015
Form 80 and 1221 upload: 30th September 2015
Job verification: 16 december 2015

Then the call list is as my above post...... This is all......

Ofcoz DIBP claims 3 months.... but from when to start calculating these 3 months I dont know.........


----------



## shrif

JazzGois said:


> I faced the same issues:
> 
> I called in Oct 2015 they said wait till Nov 2015 first week.
> I called in Nov 2015 end they said wait till Dec 2015 end
> 1 called on 4th Jan 2016 a guy said we are not authorized to give such info
> I called on 5th Jan 2016 a lady said have patience and wait
> I called on 15th Jan 2016 a lady was confused and said We cant help you at the moment s your case status shows under process
> I called on 27th Jan 2016 a guy says its under process and you wait.
> 
> This is all..............


I thought I am only in this weird situation but seems there are lots of us 
I believed that I delay my grant by calling them.


----------



## Vaishu1024

Is Form 80 a compulsory one? Because no such form was asked in the required documents section. I have furnished all the requested including form 1221.


----------



## andreyx108b

Vaishu1024 said:


> Is Form 80 a compulsory one? Because no such form was asked in the required documents section. I have furnished all the requested including form 1221.


It is required very often, better to have it then not have it.


----------



## shrif

Vaishu1024 said:


> Is Form 80 a compulsory one? Because no such form was asked in the required documents section. I have furnished all the requested including form 1221.


its better to upload it to avoid any delay


----------



## Vaishu1024

ok sure.. I better do it. So it is required for main applicant and secondary applicant.? For my wife, I have already given 1221.


----------



## shrif

Vaishu1024 said:


> ok sure.. I better do it. So it is required for main applicant and secondary applicant.? For my wife, I have already given 1221.


yes both of you


----------



## JazzGois

My Vetassess skill assessment certi validity expires in May 2016 and my IELTS scorecard validity expires in Dec 2016. If only we could get proper responses on our case status....we could be a lil more relaxed........


----------



## andreyx108b

JazzGois said:


> My Vetassess skill assessment certi validity expires in May 2016 and my IELTS scorecard validity expires in Dec 2016. If only we could get proper responses on our case status....we could be a lil more relaxed........


You already lodged your visa? 

Then expiry date does not matter.


----------



## JazzGois

andreyx108b said:


> You already lodged your visa?
> 
> Then expiry date does not matter.


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## innipat3

Bhruguraj said:


> Yes a dependent can.


Hi,

Is it mandatory for dependent to work in regional area ?, specially there is no condition in their visa.

Pls advise.


----------



## shrif

If 6 weeks passed(by end of this week week) from clicked information provided and no second CO assigned , this means that your documents are fine and just waiting the grant or there is a chance for second CO to bee assign? any advice.


----------



## JazzGois

shrif said:


> If 6 weeks passed(by end of this week week) from clicked information provided and no second CO assigned , this means that your documents are fine and just waiting the grant or there is a chance for second CO to bee assign? any advice.


I am expecting the second CO to be assigned in my case atleast....


----------



## shrif

JazzGois said:


> I am expecting the second CO to be assigned in my case atleast....


how long you are waiting for now?


----------



## boxofchoc

Shrif and Jazzgois plese can you update your signatures?
Thanks


----------



## shrif

sure...


FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
Invited: 23/10/2015
PPC (1 & 2): 05/112015
Medical : 05/11/2015
uploaded Documents: 05/11/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
CO( PPC 3):14/12/2015
PCC 3: 25/12/2015
Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## JazzGois

shrif said:


> how long you are waiting for now?


My CO was assigned on 23rd September 2015. So now its around 18 weeks and nothing..................


----------



## JazzGois

boxofchoc said:


> Shrif and Jazzgois plese can you update your signatures?
> Thanks


My Timelines:

489 SS NT 
Visa Application: 6th August 2015
DOCS upload (Everytime with PCC and Medicals): 30th August 2015
CO contact and asked Form 80 and 1221: 23 september 2015
Form 80 and 1221 upload: 30th September 2015
Job verification: 16 december 2015


----------



## boxofchoc

JazzGois said:


> My Timelines:
> 
> 489 SS NT
> Visa Application: 6th August 2015
> DOCS upload (Everytime with PCC and Medicals): 30th August 2015
> CO contact and asked Form 80 and 1221: 23 september 2015
> Form 80 and 1221 upload: 30th September 2015
> Job verification: 16 december 2015


You and Shrif will most likely get it this month .... just go and start planning


----------



## shrif

boxofchoc said:


> You and Shrif will most likely get it this month .... just go and start planning


can you tell me when exactly


----------



## boxofchoc

shrif said:


> can you tell me when exactly


Have faith ... I did profess same for Rani74 and Rosslleee. Get set for your shower of blessings.....


----------



## shrif

boxofchoc said:


> Have faith ... I did profess same for Rani74 and Rosslleee. Get set for your shower of blessings.....


thanks for your supporting words and encouraging


----------



## shrif

when you got the grant it automatically reflects on VEVO for Visa Holders or that for something else.


----------



## tt2

Rani and Rosslleee wish l was you guys right now this torture is too much


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Hy,

For 489 Family Sponsor Visa, Occupation must be on State occupation list. Same like 190??


----------



## tt2

Sulemanhaider said:


> Hy,
> 
> For 489 Family Sponsor Visa, Occupation must be on State occupation list. Same like 190??


Yes


----------



## JazzGois

boxofchoc said:


> You and Shrif will most likely get it this month .... just go and start planning


Really Really appreciate your kind words.... I wish you were my CO 

Hope your words turn out to be miracles soon for us...........

I just checked the Immi account.. nothing today as well though...........


----------



## SnakeCharmer

Folks,

We are Flying out in less than 48 hours...Will keep you posted how things go once there...thank you for all the support.


----------



## deepgill

SnakeCharmer said:


> Folks,
> 
> We are Flying out in less than 48 hours...Will keep you posted how things go once there...thank you for all the support.


Best of luck SnakeCharmer for your new life.


----------



## Rosslleee

tt2 said:


> Rani and Rosslleee wish l was you guys right now this torture is too much


Dear tt2,

Urs is anytime now and believe me, you would enjoy it more than Rani & I have. I pray to God that ur wait gets over now. Best Wishes.

Rosslleee


----------



## tt2

SnakeCharmer said:


> Folks,
> 
> We are Flying out in less than 48 hours...Will keep you posted how things go once there...thank you for all the support.


All the best snakecharmer, may you have a very soft landing.


----------



## tt2

Rosslleee said:


> Dear tt2,
> 
> Urs is anytime now and believe me, you would enjoy it more than Rani & I have. I pray to God that ur wait gets over now. Best Wishes.
> 
> Rosslleee


Thank you Rosslleee l receive you always know how to make one feel better


----------



## Pai 007

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum. May I know why they change CO.. CO is changed as per Visa status..? Any clue..?


----------



## boxofchoc

tt2 said:


> Thank you Rosslleee l receive you always know how to make one feel better


tt2, i have you in my prayers too .... you will smile very soon


----------



## Rosslleee

Pai 007 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. May I know why they change CO.. CO is changed as per Visa status..? Any clue..?


It usually depends on their availability. If the initial CO has too much of tasks in hand, one may get another CO (for Grant or for further requirement/s).


----------



## Rosslleee

SnakeCharmer said:


> Folks,
> 
> We are Flying out in less than 48 hours...Will keep you posted how things go once there...thank you for all the support.


Best Wishes, keep updating, it would help many like me who are planning to move to OZ in near future.

Thank You


----------



## tt2

boxofchoc said:


> tt2, i have you in my prayers too .... you will smile very soon


Thank you boxofchoc


----------



## KumarEssarani

Hello Guys, See my Timeline'

Applied ORANA 16th September
Invited 23rd November
Visa Lodged 22 Janurary
Uploaded all Docs 26th Janurary except FORM 80 and FOrm 1221
Waiting For GRant now?


Can anyone please comment what should I do Next? Thank you in advance


----------



## tt2

Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support especially Rosslleee.


----------



## deepgill

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support especially Rosslleee.


Yooooooo!! Congratulations... Tt2. Great newz and enjoy party


----------



## JazzGois

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support especially Rosslleee.


Congratulations TT2.....Good Luck!!!


----------



## JazzGois

As for me....nothing today as well... now another long weekend.... waiting kills..........


----------



## NONPRI

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support especially Rosslleee.


Congratratulation tt2,
All the best for future


----------



## Vaishu1024

Dear Experts , 

Need a quick help please

I got a CO assigned for my case and requested for more documents. 

One of the requested document is date of birth certificate. 

I don't have date of birth certificate and I have provided school leaving certificate for the same. 

Below is the extracts from email that got from CO

" Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. The birth certificate must list the
names of both your parents (where applicable).
If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification
stating this, and provide a certified copy of your country's equivalent documentation, such as
secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register. "

I wanted to know what is written notification. Is it something we provide a self declaration or it should be notarized by lawyer ? 

kindly advice.


----------



## Rosslleee

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support especially Rosslleee.


Congrats Mate,

It has been a fighting effort from your side. And rather than immediately surfing forums on "Moving to Australia", take out some quality time for yourself, u owe yourself at least a week long treat. 

God Bless U.


----------



## shrif

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support especially Rosslleee.


Congratulations


----------



## tt2

Thank you all, @Rosslleee will definitely do that it was really tiring.


----------



## NONPRI

Dear All members;

According to this forum threads, from last few days trend it seems that South Australia not granting the visa for 190 and 489.

Please share your comments from above said .


----------



## Rani74

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support especially Rosslleee.


Wow a great news indeed! Congratulations tt2! So boxofchoc's prediction came true! Boxofchoc now people will come to you for predictions .


----------



## deepgill

Rani74 said:


> Wow a great news indeed! Congratulations tt2! So boxofchoc's prediction came true! Boxofchoc now people will come to you for predictions .


Haha... Your are right Rani


----------



## tt2

Rani74 said:


> Wow a great news indeed! Congratulations tt2! So boxofchoc's prediction came true! Boxofchoc now people will come to you for predictions .


Thank you Rani, he was spot on will definitely get him/her a box of chocolates in Australia. @Deepgill speak to boxofchoc.


----------



## vkaushal

HI FRIENDS,i m from delhi.Already submitted my form 80,pcc etc now waiting for further action.I will be moving with my Husband and daughter to SA.Any body from delhi NCR or punjab area?


----------



## shakil_eee03

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support especially Rosslleee.


Congrats! Mate. Arrange a party & celebrate the grants.  Don't forget to pray for us who are waiting since long.


----------



## Pai 007

Rosslleee said:


> It usually depends on their availability. If the initial CO has too much of tasks in hand, one may get another CO (for Grant or for further requirement/s).


Okay! Thank you for letting me know Rossleee


----------



## deepak7782

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support especially Rosslleee.


congrates dear...best of luck 4 future


----------



## Pai 007

Hi Folks,

Here is my status:
Occupation: Interior Decorator
31/Oct/2015: visa lodged
02/Nov/2015: uploaded all documents expect form 80
20/Nov/2015: CO assigned and requested form 80 
Visa Grant - ?? (Waiting)


----------



## Pai 007

Hi Folks, 

Here is my status: 
Occupation: Interior Decorator 
31/Oct/2015: visa lodged 
02/Nov/2015: uploaded all documents (employment, salary, Assessments etc. etc. )
20/Nov/2015: CO assigned and requested form 80 
Visa Grant - ?? (Waiting)


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Hy Friends,

Can you help me please

It is mentioned on the immi website that invitations they are sending 10 per month for 489 now. Is this for family sponsored or state sponsored?

I already applied 489 family sponsored Victoria in Jan 2016 but now i came to know that accountants are not in the victoria occupation list. Should i change EOI or submit new EOI for 489 SS NSW?

Thanks a lot for your time and help!


----------



## boxofchoc

tt2 said:


> Good morning everyone, Finally the waiting is over received our grants really can't describe the feeling. Thank you everyone for all your support especially Rosslleee.


Well Done ... so delighted for you. Now you can celebrate.


----------



## Sulemanhaider

aghausman said:


> 489 is a state sponsored provisional visa which is pathway to PR through 887. It is like a work visa of four years with obligation to stay 2 years in the sponsored state. After completing 2 years in sponsored state you can go apply for PR through 887.
> 
> I believe you will not be able to enjoy the benefits of PR such as medical etc.


Hy Usman,

Hope you are fine

It is mentioned on the immi website that invitations they are sending 10 per month for 489 now. Is this for family sponsored or state sponsored?

I already applied 489 family sponsored Victoria in Jan 2016 but now i came to know that accountants are not in the victoria occupation list. Should i change EOI or submit new EOI for 489 SS NSW? How many EOI can i submit?

Thanks a lot for your time and help!


----------



## tt2

shakil_eee03 said:


> Congrats! Mate. Arrange a party & celebrate the grants.  Don't forget to pray for us who are waiting since long.


You definitely all in my prayers, all the best.


----------



## andreyx108b

tt2 said:


> You definitely all in my prayers, all the best.


I think i did not congratulate you yet! Congrats with the so awaited grant! Good luck with future steps


----------



## sim-n

i hope next is mine i applied on 24 august submitted all documents upfront except medical, medical was submitted in mid oct. good luck everyone please wish for me specially boxofchoc and rosselle 
and congratulation to everyone who recently got their grants (tt2 rani and many others) hope you have a much brighter future over there.


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Dear Friends,

Please guide me that which state is offering 489 for Accountants without experience requirements 

Thanks


----------



## Pai 007

Sulemanhaider said:


> Hy Friends,
> 
> Can you help me please
> 
> It is mentioned on the immi website that invitations they are sending 10 per month for 489 now. Is this for family sponsored or state sponsored?
> 
> I already applied 489 family sponsored Victoria in Jan 2016 but now i came to know that accountants are not in the victoria occupation list. Should i change EOI or submit new EOI for 489 SS NSW?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time and help!


Hi,

If you have 85 points you can try for South Australia. They accept all at the moment. But job market is not that good compare to other states.

Pai007


----------



## shrif

nothing for me yet what abut u guys?


----------



## shakil_eee03

shrif said:


> nothing for me yet what abut u guys?


Same here brother. Another new week started with new hope. Eagerly waiting for the golden mail. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## faty

I guess multiple cases are being dealt with simultaneously???
I have lodged my visa application on 20th Jan and no CO has been allocated so far. frontloaded all docs except form 1221. However, i have seen here that most people are waiting for their grants from October on wards and some have received the grants after lodging their applciations in Jan.


----------



## deepgill

No luuuuck today....


----------



## shakil_eee03

deepgill said:


> No luuuuck today....


Dear Deepgill,
May I know what is your visa processing office? Did you call them? What did they reply? 
Shakil


----------



## deepgill

shakil_eee03 said:


> Dear Deepgill,
> May I know what is your visa processing office? Did you call them? What did they reply?
> Shakil


Dear shakil i made them call in oct and nov, got standard response waiiiiiit So, i don't wana call them again because i will get same answer. It's Adelaide team. So still eagerly waiting for the grant.


----------



## shakil_eee03

deepgill said:


> Dear shakil i made them call in oct and nov, got standard response waiiiiiit So, i don't wana call them again because i will get same answer. It's Adelaide team. So still eagerly waiting for the grant.


The same team is processing my visa application as well. I don't understand what the main reason of such long delay. :noidea: I think vacation period in Australia is over.


----------



## deepgill

shakil_eee03 said:


> The same team is processing my visa application as well. I don't understand what the main reason of such long delay. :noidea: I think vacation period in Australia is over.


Don't worry shakil GOD will fulfill our wishes. Best of lucccck.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shrif

how many grants today?


----------



## Pai 007

No gants for me yet  and I see ppl waiting more than 6 months. Just worried.!!


----------



## SnakeCharmer

Folks, 

We have been here in Gold Coast for 2 days. Its an amazing country and very accepting people. No environmental pollution, no honking, no trash, no beggers. Very chillout environment, everyone minds their business.

It's just a start...looking very promising.

Thanks.


----------



## deepgill

SnakeCharmer said:


> Folks,
> 
> We have been here in Gold Coast for 2 days. Its an amazing country and very accepting people. No environmental pollution, no honking, no trash, no beggers. Very chillout environment, everyone minds their business.
> 
> It's just a start...looking very promising.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi SnakeCharmer GC is very beautiful specially SurfersParadise which is the heart of GC. I have spent 3 year there. You will get any job easily with the help of newspaper. Best of luck mate.
In which part you are living?


----------



## shrif

Login failed: Invalid username or password.

general error or what?


----------



## tt2

SnakeCharmer said:


> Folks,
> 
> We have been here in Gold Coast for 2 days. Its an amazing country and very accepting people. No environmental pollution, no honking, no trash, no beggers. Very chillout environment, everyone minds their business.
> 
> It's just a start...looking very promising.
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds really amazing, all the best with your new life and may everything go according to your plans.


----------



## Vaishu1024

I got my CO assigned on 4th Feb requesting more documents. I have submitted all the requested documents this morning notify DIBP via Immiaccount as well. 

Could someone tell me how long it will take for CO to comeback to my case again?


----------



## Vaishu1024

andreyx108b

There has been so many discussions in various forum about 489 visa conditions. i.e. one should work only in sponsoring state or can work in any of the regional areas and not just sponsoring state. 

I'm little confused to understand which is correct.

what is your opinion on this?


----------



## tt2

Vaishu1024 said:


> I got my CO assigned on 4th Feb requesting more documents. I have submitted all the requested documents this morning notify DIBP via Immiaccount as well.
> 
> Could someone tell me how long it will take for CO to comeback to my case again?


 Between 6-8 weeks if you are lucky earlier than that.


----------



## SnakeCharmer

tt2 said:


> Sounds really amazing, all the best with your new life and may everything go according to your plans.


Yeah...its just so smooth here...opened a bank account today...all they needed were our passports...and money if we wanted to deposit...it took less than 15 minutes... Our Debit cum Credit cards will arrive in the mail by the end of this week.


----------



## tt2

SnakeCharmer said:


> Yeah...its just so smooth here...opened a bank account today...all they needed were our passports...and money if we wanted to deposit...it took less than 15 minutes... Our Debit cum Credit cards will arrive in the mail by the end of this week.


Its really good to have a system that work, cant wait for that.


----------



## Pai 007

SnakeCharmer said:


> Yeah...its just so smooth here...opened a bank account today...all they needed were our passports...and money if we wanted to deposit...it took less than 15 minutes... Our Debit cum Credit cards will arrive in the mail by the end of this week.


Superb!!!!!! 


Cant wait more!!!!! When will be our turn for a visa :fingerscrossed:...

Enjoy you life mate.. Best of luck..!


----------



## maplefive

Vaishu1024 said:


> andreyx108b
> 
> There has been so many discussions in various forum about 489 visa conditions. i.e. one should work only in sponsoring state or can work in any of the regional areas and not just sponsoring state.
> 
> I'm little confused to understand which is correct.
> 
> what is your opinion on this?


8539 visa condition that usually attach when you get the grant letter for 489 visa, not obligate you to work and live on the regional area that sponsor you before.

I lodged my 489 visa application on 26 September 2015 and got the grant letter on 12 December 2015 from Adelaide processing visa center.

Shortly after, on 23 December 2015, I got a full time job offer on the other regional area (Wolgan Valley, postcode 2790 which is still include on the list of regional area post code ) and I got release letter on 19 January 2016 from regional area that sponsored me before.


----------



## tt2

Pai 007 said:


> Superb!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Cant wait more!!!!! When will be our turn for a visa :fingerscrossed:...
> 
> Enjoy you life mate.. Best of luck..!


Your turn is coming soon hold on.


----------



## Pai 007

tt2 said:


> Your turn is coming soon hold on.


he he..


----------



## Artisaji

hi friends
its been 3 long months for me since the verification call which was followed by a "invitation to comment" letter from my CO. i have tried by best to be confident and hopeful with the visa process, but we have to give to the Oz immigration dept for testing out patiences. a lot has changed during this process which i started last February with my IELTS preparation. a lot of people thought i was very lucky to get invitation within a week after submitting EOI, but now i hope its longer enough to get a grant. all that excitement and thrill of going to OZ has gone down considerably. only prayers are taking me across each day. i have stopped calling my agent, stopped checking my mails even logging onto this forum. i dont know what to do and what to expect. i know many on this forum are also running along the same timeline as mine.
all the best for those got there grants in the last few months and for all who are waiting "KEEP FIGHTING".
hoping to return with a good news.


----------



## shakil_eee03

Artisaji said:


> hi friends
> its been 3 long months for me since the verification call which was followed by a "invitation to comment" letter from my CO. i have tried by best to be confident and hopeful with the visa process, but we have to give to the Oz immigration dept for testing out patiences. a lot has changed during this process which i started last February with my IELTS preparation. a lot of people thought i was very lucky to get invitation within a week after submitting EOI, but now i hope its longer enough to get a grant. all that excitement and thrill of going to OZ has gone down considerably. only prayers are taking me across each day. i have stopped calling my agent, stopped checking my mails even logging onto this forum. i dont know what to do and what to expect. i know many on this forum are also running along the same timeline as mine.
> all the best for those got there grants in the last few months and for all who are waiting "KEEP FIGHTING".
> hoping to return with a good news.


Have patience mate, many of us are facing the same situation. We don't know the exact reason of such long delay. Have faith on Almighty, HE is still working on your behalf. Wishing you all the best. Hope you will get it soon.:fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Shakil


----------



## Pai 007

Artisaji said:


> hi friends
> its been 3 long months for me since the verification call which was followed by a "invitation to comment" letter from my CO. i have tried by best to be confident and hopeful with the visa process, but we have to give to the Oz immigration dept for testing out patiences. a lot has changed during this process which i started last February with my IELTS preparation. a lot of people thought i was very lucky to get invitation within a week after submitting EOI, but now i hope its longer enough to get a grant. all that excitement and thrill of going to OZ has gone down considerably. only prayers are taking me across each day. i have stopped calling my agent, stopped checking my mails even logging onto this forum. i dont know what to do and what to expect. i know many on this forum are also running along the same timeline as mine.
> all the best for those got there grants in the last few months and for all who are waiting "KEEP FIGHTING".
> hoping to return with a good news.


Hi Mate,

We are all in the same boat. Have faith and they have to come back with result with whatever reason. I think they got struck with your job verification. If they get little mismatch with your documents they will have a detail check. No worries. They have to come back. Lets wait.

Pai 007


----------



## coolbuddy15

tt2 said:


> Thank you Rani, he was spot on will definitely get him/her a box of chocolates in Australia. @Deepgill speak to boxofchoc.


Congrats tt2 for getting your grant


----------



## tt2

coolbuddy15 said:


> Congrats tt2 for getting your grant


Thank you coolbuddy


----------



## NONPRI

Good new for 489 applicants 
One of my friend who is not in this forum, got GOLDEN GRANT today evening.
His grant is with in 90days after CO contact.
Grant offered by GSM Adelaide.


----------



## RHB

Artisaji said:


> hi friends
> its been 3 long months for me since the verification call which was followed by a "invitation to comment" letter from my CO. i have tried by best to be confident and hopeful with the visa process, but we have to give to the Oz immigration dept for testing out patiences. a lot has changed during this process which i started last February with my IELTS preparation. a lot of people thought i was very lucky to get invitation within a week after submitting EOI, but now i hope its longer enough to get a grant. all that excitement and thrill of going to OZ has gone down considerably. only prayers are taking me across each day. i have stopped calling my agent, stopped checking my mails even logging onto this forum. i dont know what to do and what to expect. i know many on this forum are also running along the same timeline as mine.
> all the best for those got there grants in the last few months and for all who are waiting "KEEP FIGHTING".
> hoping to return with a good news.



hi I just joined this forum! lodged 489 visa 5 months back. Just Praying..you Too have faith and be Positive.


----------



## RHB

NONPRI said:


> Good new for 489 applicants
> One of my friend who is not in this forum, got GOLDEN GRANT today evening.
> His grant is with in 90days after CO contact.
> Grant offered by GSM Adelaide.


HI Good to Know.
Even I am waiting. CO contact 3 months back !! 489 Visa.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rrajai

Artisaji said:


> hi friends
> its been 3 long months for me since the verification call which was followed by a "invitation to comment" letter from my CO. i have tried by best to be confident and hopeful with the visa process, but we have to give to the Oz immigration dept for testing out patiences. a lot has changed during this process which i started last February with my IELTS preparation. a lot of people thought i was very lucky to get invitation within a week after submitting EOI, but now i hope its longer enough to get a grant. all that excitement and thrill of going to OZ has gone down considerably. only prayers are taking me across each day. i have stopped calling my agent, stopped checking my mails even logging onto this forum. i dont know what to do and what to expect. i know many on this forum are also running along the same timeline as mine.
> all the best for those got there grants in the last few months and for all who are waiting "KEEP FIGHTING".
> hoping to return with a good news.


Hi mate
I can understand your feelings. I am also faceing exact same situation like yours.
Waitting since last march. We need just one thing that is patience.


----------



## RHB

sim-n said:


> i hope next is mine i applied on 24 august submitted all documents upfront except medical, medical was submitted in mid oct. good luck everyone please wish for me specially boxofchoc and rosselle
> and congratulation to everyone who recently got their grants (tt2 rani and many others) hope you have a much brighter future over there.


HI I also applied on 27Aug . co contact oct medical and pcc done nov. waiting since then. total 5 Months .


----------



## rrajai

RHB said:


> HI I also applied on 27Aug . co contact oct medical and pcc done nov. waiting since then. total 5 Months .


Hi,RHB
Your employment will be verified so be ready for that and also inform your employer and make him updated about what you have shown to immi. department. Otherwise you may have to face nature of justice.


----------



## tankit

rrajai said:


> Hi mate
> I can understand your feelings. I am also faceing exact same situation like yours.
> Waitting since last march. We need just one thing that is patience.


Hi rrajai

My situation is same as urs. I applied in the may 2015. I also got invitation to comment letter last month. we can do nothing mate only wait. 

I am preparing my comments & will submit today.

don't worry mate u will got grant soon.


----------



## RHB

HI , 
all my documents are given by my HR, including roles and responsibilities, along with payslips and employment letters.

however as you say i will keep them updated.
thanks for your message.


----------



## Artisaji

Thanks for all your support friends. It means a lot to me in the present suitation. Lets keeping praying.


----------



## shakil_eee03

Artisaji said:


> Thanks for all your support friends. It means a lot to me in the present suitation. Lets keeping praying.


Hi Mate,
May I know briefly about your Invitation to comment? Best wishes for you. 
Regards,
Shakil


----------



## Artisaji

Hi shakil
My job verification started by me about the nature of work and then they asked me to explain each and every component in the device (i was working as service engg for a UPS company). I was asked to explain all the parts in the UPS and give their respective working procedures. Then the call went to my MD and he was asked about the nature, roles and responsibilities of my job. Finally i got a letter stating that i have not given proper explanation.


----------



## aghausman

Guys, I am little confuse with my situation and need your suggestions. I am living in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia and have already lodge 489 SS (South Australia) application under anzocode 261313 on 24th Nov 2015 and upload medical and other docs on 13th Dec 2015. You can check my timeline in signature section. 

My question is how much more time is required to get the grant. I know we can only assume it by recent grants pattern but I would like to be as precise as I can because my life with my family (wife and two kids) is juggling now. For example, 
1)	Owner of my apartment have increased the rent which is to be paid here biyearly and I am confused should I look for another apartment? which means invest a little more or should I sale all households and move to a small temporary location? 
2)	My car is creeping to death and crying for maintenance, should I buy another one or should I invest more (which is unlikely to payback) in maintenance? 
3)	For the next educational year of my daughter I have to pay her next semester upfront fee till April which is non-refundable. Thus, if we get the grant (God willing), this money will be wasted without attending a single class.
4)	To improve my career, I have to change my employer which is a tangle task here. So should I work on the same salary with the same employer? Or should I join another company that I will eventually leave in the middle after getting the golden grant? Off course, I don’t prefer that.

I have seen some people (on this forum only) who are waiting for more than a year and I don’t know how much different my case is from them. In this situation, I don’t understand what should I do ? Continue to wait or focus on improving my current state of life?


----------



## alam1976

Dear all expats,
I ask your opinions about my situation.I submit my EOI in 23 july 2015 with 55+5 for NSW. Until there is no invitation .1st may 2016 I will turn 40 my point will be 45.In seven months experience ,i think there is no chance getting invitation from NSW before May 2016.I am not confident to achieve 7 in between may 2016.I am planing to apply EA for 2nd assessment for Electrical Engineer with in this month in fast track.if it positively assess with in this month, how many months required for regional visa 489 from NSW.?Two months is enough for getting invitation so that after may my points issue will not a matter?


----------



## NONPRI

maplefive said:


> 8539 visa condition that usually attach when you get the grant letter for 489 visa, not obligate you to work and live on the regional area that sponsor you before.
> 
> I lodged my 489 visa application on 26 September 2015 and got the grant letter on 12 December 2015 from Adelaide processing visa center.
> 
> Shortly after, on 23 December 2015, I got a full time job offer on the other regional area (Wolgan Valley, postcode 2790 which is still include on the list of regional area post code ) and I got release letter on 19 January 2016 from regional area that sponsored me before.


Hi 
Congratulations a lot.
How had u searched for job..please give some links.


----------



## JazzGois

Still Nothing for me!!! I am tired.....
I calle dthem today and received the response that you have to wait and are advised not to call the department every week for updates...........


----------



## Vaishu1024

Deepgill,

I noticed in your signature, that call for verification on 3rd Oct or so... What does it mean? Are they calling with you or your employer to check your employment ? I havent got any such calls



deepgill said:


> Don't worry shakil GOD will fulfill our wishes. Best of lucccck.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepgill

Vaishu1024 said:


> Deepgill,
> 
> I noticed in your signature, that call for verification on 3rd Oct or so... What does it mean? Are they calling with you or your employer to check your employment ? I havent got any such calls


Dear Vaishu on 3rd of September my employer,manager and i got a call from Delhi embassy about my employment such as my roles and responsibilities, when i start this job,menu,salary,staff,equipments, how i visit etc..
Still waiting for Grant...


----------



## Vaishu1024

Strange !! One of my friend applied for 190 and got grant. He havent got any call from anyone. 





deepgill said:


> Dear Vaishu on 3rd of September my employer,manager and i got a call from Delhi embassy about my employment such as my roles and responsibilities, when i start this job,menu,salary,staff,equipments, how i visit etc..
> Still waiting for Grant...


----------



## ranagarima14

How long does it take to get 489 invitation from NSW?


----------



## aghausman

Guys, 

Just got the golden email of grant. I was little bit upset few days ago but I think you have to wait for some big things. 

Thank you very much all of you for answering different questions all this time and I hope everyone else waiting for their grant may get it soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

aghausman said:


> Guys, Just got the golden email of grant. I was little bit upset few days ago but I think you have to wait for some big things. Thank you very much all of you for answering different questions all this time and I hope everyone else waiting for their grant may get it soon.


Congrats!


----------



## deepgill

aghausman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got the golden email of grant. I was little bit upset few days ago but I think you have to wait for some big things.
> 
> Thank you very much all of you for answering different questions all this time and I hope everyone else waiting for their grant may get it soon.


Congratulations.. Aghausman.


----------



## JazzGois

aghausman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got the golden email of grant. I was little bit upset few days ago but I think you have to wait for some big things.
> 
> Thank you very much all of you for answering different questions all this time and I hope everyone else waiting for their grant may get it soon.


Congrats Bro!!! All the best..... Keep us Visa Grant aspirants in your prayers...


----------



## shakil_eee03

aghausman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got the golden email of grant. I was little bit upset few days ago but I think you have to wait for some big things.
> 
> Thank you very much all of you for answering different questions all this time and I hope everyone else waiting for their grant may get it soon.


Congrats! Mate.


----------



## RHB

aghausman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got the golden email of grant. I was little bit upset few days ago but I think you have to wait for some big things.
> 
> Thank you very much all of you for answering different questions all this time and I hope everyone else waiting for their grant may get it soon.


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps!!


----------



## tt2

aghausman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got the golden email of grant. I was little bit upset few days ago but I think you have to wait for some big things.
> 
> Thank you very much all of you for answering different questions all this time and I hope everyone else waiting for their grant may get it soon.


Congratulations aghausman welldone


----------



## boxofchoc

Got my grant this morning


----------



## yiyengar

aghausman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got the golden email of grant. I was little bit upset few days ago but I think you have to wait for some big things.
> 
> Thank you very much all of you for answering different questions all this time and I hope everyone else waiting for their grant may get it soon.


Hey aghausman, congratulations for the grant.
What's ur occupation and which place ur planning to go.

Thanks 
Yogesh


----------



## JazzGois

boxofchoc said:


> Got my grant this morning


Wow..... Lucky you guys......... Congratulations......... 
Send some luck for me as well...


----------



## deepgill

boxofchoc said:


> Got my grant this morning


Congratulations boxofchoc. All you guys left me behind and won the Grant CUP.:second: Best wishes for your future.


----------



## JazzGois

deepgill said:


> Congratulations boxofchoc. All you guys left me behind and won the Grant CUP.:second: Best wishes for your future.


I am still there with you Deep dont worry......


----------



## aghausman

JazzGois said:


> I am still there with you Deep dont worry......



JazzGois!! God willing, you will get your grant very soon.


----------



## tt2

boxofchoc said:


> Got my grant this morning


Awesome congratulations boxofchoc


----------



## JazzGois

aghausman said:


> JazzGois!! God willing, you will get your grant very soon.


Thanks bro.... I really need some strength now....
Thank you so much........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## boxofchoc

tt2 said:


> Awesome congratulations boxofchoc


thanks


----------



## boxofchoc

JazzGois said:


> Wow..... Lucky you guys......... Congratulations.........
> Send some luck for me as well...


Thanks, i believe you will get yours soonest


----------



## boxofchoc

deepgill said:


> Congratulations boxofchoc. All you guys left me behind and won the Grant CUP.:second: Best wishes for your future.


Thanks Deepgill,
I know you will get yours soon


----------



## deepak7782

boxofchoc said:


> Got my grant this morning


Congrates Dear .....best of luck for future


----------



## deepgill

boxofchoc said:


> Thanks Deepgill,
> I know you will get yours soon


Thanks boxofchoc for your valueable wishes. May prosperous!!


----------



## JazzGois

boxofchoc said:


> Thanks, i believe you will get yours soonest


Thank you so much....... I feel like il get it tomorrow itself..........


----------



## mangau

your case take so long. God bless you. you will get it soon.


----------



## mangau

@Deepgirl: your case take so long. God bless you. you will get it soon.


----------



## sim-n

congratulations and good luck boxofchoc and aghausman..
When is my turn god :confused2::confused2::confused2::help::help::help::help::help:


----------



## RHB

boxofchoc said:


> Got my grant this morning


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## sim-n

RHB said:


> Congratulations and all the best..


hey RHB you got any update in your case ?? and which field did you apply 
i applied under motor mechanic...


----------



## RHB

sim-n said:


> hey RHB you got any update in your case ?? and which field did you apply
> i applied under motor mechanic...


No update absolutely whatsoever since first CO Contact. Just Wondering whats taking so long.


----------



## boxofchoc

sim-n said:


> congratulations and good luck boxofchoc and aghausman..
> When is my turn god :confused2::confused2::confused2::help::help::help::help::help:


Thanks so much


----------



## coolbuddy15

boxofchoc said:


> Got my grant this morning


Congrats Mate...


----------



## JazzGois

Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks everyone for your support and motivation....Boxofchoc and Aghushaman..... Deepgill you are next!!!!!!!!! Thanks rossallee and rani.............


----------



## NONPRI

JazzGois said:


> Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks everyone for your support and motivation....Boxofchoc and Aghushaman..... Deepgill you are next!!!!!!!!! Thanks rossallee and rani.............


Congratulations dear..

What are your timelines ?


----------



## deepgill

JazzGois said:


> Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks everyone for your support and motivation....Boxofchoc and Aghushaman..... Deepgill you are next!!!!!!!!! Thanks rossallee and rani.............


Wow!! JazzGois congratulations. Very happy dear. Enjoy your lucky day. Thanks for your prediction


----------



## JazzGois

Applied on 6th August 2015
CO assigned 23rd September 2015
Form 80 and 1221 uploaded 30th September 2015
Job verification 16th December 2015
Grant 18th February 2016.


----------



## deepak7782

JazzGois said:


> Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks everyone for your support and motivation....Boxofchoc and Aghushaman..... Deepgill you are next!!!!!!!!! Thanks rossallee and rani.............


Congrates jazz...gud luck


----------



## boxofchoc

JazzGois said:


> Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks everyone for your support and motivation....Boxofchoc and Aghushaman..... Deepgill you are next!!!!!!!!! Thanks rossallee and rani.............


Im delighted for you...... Congrats, Deepgill....you are next


----------



## Rani74

boxofchoc said:


> Im delighted for you...... Congrats, Deepgill....you are next


Congrats Jazz...and there you go Deepgill, boxofchoc has named you, yay!


----------



## Rani74

boxofchoc said:


> Got my grant this morning


Wow! Congratulations Mr. Predictor


----------



## boxofchoc

Rani74 said:


> Wow! Congratulations Mr. Predictor


I'm a Mrs ... lol


----------



## deepgill

Thanks guys for your best wishes. I am really thankful to you that you are praying for me. I pary to GOD for those who are eagerly waiting before me and after me fulfill their wishes and best of luck who got this Golden Grant. I can understand the agony of waiting. 
Cheers!!!


----------



## tt2

JazzGois said:


> Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks everyone for your support and motivation....Boxofchoc and Aghushaman..... Deepgill you are next!!!!!!!!! Thanks rossallee and rani.............


Congratulations


----------



## sim-n

Congrats jazzgois


----------



## deepgill

boxofchoc said:


> I'm a Mrs ... lol


Boxofchoc in your excitement you put your grant month (March) if i am not wrong


----------



## JazzGois

Thank you everyone!!!!!


----------



## JazzGois

Thanks Everyone!!!!


----------



## tt2

deepgill said:


> Thanks guys for your best wishes. I am really thankful to you that you are praying for me. I pary to GOD for those who are eagerly waiting before me and after me fulfill their wishes and best of luck who got this Golden Grant. I can understand the agony of waiting.
> Cheers!!!


By the grace of God your grant will be here soon and we will all be celebrating with you.


----------



## deepgill

tt2 said:


> By the grace of God your grant will be here soon and we will all be celebrating with you.


It will my pleasure tt2. All you guys are great. Bless you


----------



## Pai 007

Dear Folks,

I got golden email this early morning. I pray for others to get this email as early as possible.

Thank you for all your support.


----------



## deepgill

Pai 007 said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> I got golden email this early morning. I pray for others to get this email as early as possible.
> 
> Thank you for all your support.


Wow one more grant conratulations...Pai


----------



## boxofchoc

Pai 007 said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> I got golden email this early morning. I pray for others to get this email as early as possible.
> 
> Thank you for all your support.


Congratulations Dear.... I know this week will be filled with showers of blessings.


----------



## Pai 007

Thank you every one


----------



## sim-n

congrats jazzgois and pai..... deep next is you and then maybe me it was a good week in forum good luck those who got the grant please wish for us cheers!!!!!


----------



## RHB

Congratulations to all those who got their grant today!


----------



## Rosslleee

JazzGois said:


> Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks everyone for your support and motivation....Boxofchoc and Aghushaman..... Deepgill you are next!!!!!!!!! Thanks rossallee and rani.............


Congrats JazzGois,

Enjoy your Grant, take break if u r working ............ let this excitement run with you as long as it can hang on with you ,,,, its super cool feeling, isn't it? 

Best wishes for "The Move" ........ God Bless


----------



## sim-n

deepgill i find your and my case quite similar as i see we both been to Australia ones i went as a student came back just after my education was finished. the only step missing in my case is the verification call or visit (non happened) rest of the pattern is similar we have a huge delay after co is assigned. most off the people have got grants within 4 months. any thoughts???


----------



## deepgill

sim-n said:


> deepgill i find your and my case quite similar as i see we both been to Australia ones i went as a student came back just after my education was finished. the only step missing in my case is the verification call or visit (non happened) rest of the pattern is similar we have a huge delay after co is assigned. most off the people have got grants within 4 months. any thoughts???


Yes sim i agree with you. The cause of behind the delying is my stupid agent which i already mentioned in many posts. GOD knows dear when we will get this lucky draw but all our forum friends are praying for us.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sim-n

deepgill said:


> Yes sim i agree with you. The cause of behind the delying is my stupid agent which i already mentioned in many posts. GOD knows dear when we will get this lucky draw but all our forum friends are praying for us.:fingerscrossed:


what did your agent do i m sorry i am not aware of it.


----------



## sim-n

my agent refuses to give me my trn no- what can i do in order to attain it
i cant check my status... the last thing i know about my case is the medical was cleared in mid oct...
i dont even if VPO is assigned or which team is assigned.... can someone help me how to my trn no.


----------



## RHB

sim-n said:


> my agent refuses to give me my trn no- what can i do in order to attain it
> i cant check my status... the last thing i know about my case is the medical was cleared in mid oct...
> i dont even if VPO is assigned or which team is assigned.... can someone help me how to my trn no.


Hi sim-n,

Your agent must have provided you with Payment Receipt of your visa lodgement, if not you have every right to ask for it. The TRN is mentioned in the same.


----------



## deepgill

sim-n said:


> what did your agent do i m sorry i am not aware of it.


On 30th nov co did request for complete disclosure certificate (auzi pcc) but my agent sent him standard disclosure certificate which i submitted on 12 th sept. Then co sent him mail that he is asking for complete disclosure then again we applied these pccs online ( option no. 35) on Indian address ( still waiting for the post). After Chritmas holidays i sent mail to AFP that i didn't receive and provide them auzi address and received on 20 th January, Agent did not upload these pccs on immiaccount just sent through email on 20 th January but the expert's advised i forced him to upload in immiacccount which he did on 1 st February.
You should ask your agent about your payment receipt which has your TRN. Speak politely and forced him to send mail to your co about delaying.
My agent also don't know about my immiaccount. I paid my fee through my cousin's auzi credit card that is why he( agent) sent me payment receipt. 
Best of luck.


----------



## ozfan2015

Hey guys

Saw a number of you posting on this forum about which team from GSM Adelaide been allocated to you. 

The email I received from immi is only [email protected]

No idea which team...

Has anyone of you been contacted to GSM Adelaide through phone? Can you please pass on their numbers? 

Many thanks


----------



## JazzGois

Rosslleee said:


> Congrats JazzGois,
> 
> Enjoy your Grant, take break if u r working ............ let this excitement run with you as long as it can hang on with you ,,,, its super cool feeling, isn't it?
> 
> Best wishes for "The Move" ........ God Bless


Thanks Dear Rosslleee....


----------



## TIMTOMO

My General Skilled Migration Golden E-mail (Grant) just landed this morning for me, my wife and 2 kids.
SUBCLASS 489
IELTS - 7th February 2015
TRA Applied: 17th June 2015
TRA +ve: 26th August 2015
EOI: 60 Points
Invite: 5th November 2015
Visa Lodge: 1st December 2015
Medicals: Finalised Status- 15th December
CO Allocation(Adelaide): 15th December (asked for OPV Certificate)
OPV Submitted -- 17th December
Grant: 19th February 2016

Thanks to God Almighty for making this dream a reality and a very big thank to all those whose wealth of experience made the whole process a flawless one.
Wishing you all a "Grant filled" month.


----------



## tt2

Pai 007 said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> I got golden email this early morning. I pray for others to get this email as early as possible.
> 
> Thank you for all your support.


Congratulations Pai 007, you must be so relieved


----------



## Artisaji

congrats to all who got their grants this week. (please don't stop your prayers for us who are waiting). have a prosperous future at OZ everyone.


----------



## Mau_go

hi. Im glad i have just found this fórum.
I lodged my visa 489 for NSW on january 30th.

1- What´s PCC, i haven´t submitted
2- I havent submitted form 80 also. I wasn´t asked to do it eletronically


----------



## boxofchoc

TIMTOMO said:


> My General Skilled Migration Golden E-mail (Grant) just landed this morning for me, my wife and 2 kids.
> SUBCLASS 489
> IELTS - 7th February 2015
> TRA Applied: 17th June 2015
> TRA +ve: 26th August 2015
> EOI: 60 Points
> Invite: 5th November 2015
> Visa Lodge: 1st December 2015
> Medicals: Finalised Status- 15th December
> CO Allocation(Adelaide): 15th December (asked for OPV Certificate)
> OPV Submitted -- 17th December
> Grant: 19th February 2016
> 
> Thanks to God Almighty for making this dream a reality and a very big thank to all those whose wealth of experience made the whole process a flawless one.
> Wishing you all a "Grant filled" month.


Congrats ............


----------



## Stormbaby

Just wondering has anyone with 65 points for accountant invited recently for 489 visa?


----------



## tt2

Stormbaby said:


> Just wondering has anyone with 65 points for accountant invited recently for 489 visa?


Why don't you apply for state nomination I have seen accountants invited by states wit 65 points.


----------



## shan86

hi guys 
i hav 6 each in ielts nd 3.8 years experience
as a developer programmer
age 25 
btech in computer science (2012)
plz tell me i am eligible or not for 489 visa?
plz tell me i am eligible or not for 489?


----------



## bishnu1125

Hi Mau_go,
I have also applied 489 for NSW on 30th january. I have submitted PCC and form 80 already at the time of lodement. Please update when you hear anything about your process. thanks



Mau_go said:


> hi. Im glad i have just found this fórum.
> I lodged my visa 489 for NSW on january 30th.
> 
> 1- What´s PCC, i haven´t submitted
> 2- I havent submitted form 80 also. I wasn´t asked to do it eletronically


----------



## Mau_go

Hi Bishnu

Sure I'll inform any news.

I have submitted some files to have acess to immi account. I don't remember if it was form 80 and PCC.
Actually ,What is PCC ???


----------



## boxofchoc

Mau_go said:


> Hi Bishnu
> 
> Sure I'll inform any news.
> 
> I have submitted some files to have acess to immi account. I don't remember if it was form 80 and PCC.
> Actually ,What is PCC ???


PCC is police clearance cert.


----------



## vats

Hi mates,

I have a B.Architecture degree and three years of ON SITE working experience over the large scale projects in India. I am planning to apply vetassess for 133111 (Construction Manager). I can easily get the Reference letters with job title of the same and mentioning the job responsibilities which will match ANZESCO 90-95% of the requirements. There are few things I would like to know before I apply.

1. What are the chances for Positive assessment from vetassess in my case? And If I get my assessment positive are they going to deduct any of my experience as that will lead to deduction of 5 points from my 60. (Then will have to apply for SS to grab 5)

2. After assessment what are the chances for getting SS for 133111 (VISA 190, If they deduct any year of experience). I have checked occupation ceiling list, it says it has good chance but still need to clarify before i take a step ahead. 

3. Just in case if I get negative assessment, will there be any scope for applying as Architectural draftsman 312111 to vetassess (As drafting is what every architect does at any point of time). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bhruguraj

vats said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have a B.Architecture degree and three years of ON SITE working experience over the large scale projects in India. I am planning to apply vetassess for 133111 (Construction Manager). I can easily get the Reference letters with job title of the same and mentioning the job responsibilities which will match ANZESCO 90-95% of the requirements. There are few things I would like to know before I apply.
> 
> 1. What are the chances for Positive assessment from vetassess in my case? And If I get my assessment positive are they going to deduct any of my experience as that will lead to deduction of 5 points from my 60. (Then will have to apply for SS to grab 5)
> 
> 2. After assessment what are the chances for getting SS for 133111 (VISA 190, If they deduct any year of experience). I have checked occupation ceiling list, it says it has good chance but still need to clarify before i take a step ahead.
> 
> 3. Just in case if I get negative assessment, will there be any scope for applying as Architectural draftsman 312111 to vetassess (As drafting is what every architect does at any point of time).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You know that the questions you have asked here are all leading to say whether you will get positive assessment or not. 

Just to inform you 'mate' noone here is FREE enough to do your assessment for you. Only Vetassess can answer these queries for you, y don't you call them and ask see what reply get. 

Do some research yourself instead of asking silly things to everyone. If anyone here tell you you will get a positive assessment what's the base of that?

What you need to do is hire an agent that is MARA approved and ask them all your questions.


----------



## vats

Bhruguraj said:


> You know that the questions you have asked here are all leading to say whether you will get positive assessment or not.
> 
> Just to inform you 'mate' noone here is FREE enough to do your assessment for you. Only Vetassess can answer these queries for you, y don't you call them and ask see what reply get.
> 
> Do some research yourself instead of asking silly things to everyone. If anyone here tell you you will get a positive assessment what's the base of that?
> 
> What you need to do is hire an agent that is MARA approved and ask them all your questions.


Hi Bruguraj,
Thanks for taking out some FREE time from your too busy schedule. Whatever you just said is really very helpful(must say). It is the best suggestion I have heard till now 'Hire an agent and ask him'. I thought point of running blogs or forums is to help people out and not hire people who does the job for you. I have done my research already and point I was making out above was because I don't have exactly relevant degree and there are people who were standing at the same position where I am right now. But still Kudos to your revert. Cheers and keep helping other 'MATES' like you just did with me.

Best Regards


----------



## yiyengar

Hey vats, 
Pls find answers for the questions..
Hope this helps you.



vats said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have a B.Architecture degree and three years of ON SITE working experience over the large scale projects in India. I am planning to apply vetassess for 133111 (Construction Manager). I can easily get the Reference letters with job title of the same and mentioning the job responsibilities which will match ANZESCO 90-95% of the requirements. There are few things I would like to know before I apply.
> 
> 1. What are the chances for Positive assessment from vetassess in my case? And If I get my assessment positive are they going to deduct any of my experience as that will lead to deduction of 5 points from my 60. (Then will have to apply for SS to grab 5)
> 
> To what you have stated above about experience and getting letters and u having relevant degree will certainly help u in getting +assessment from vetassess..VT normally deducts first year. After u have achieved ur qualification.
> 
> 2. After assessment what are the chances for getting SS for 133111 (VISA 190, If they deduct any year of experience). I have checked occupation ceiling list, it says it has good chance but still need to clarify before i take a step ahead.
> 
> This has nothing to do with SS invite. It is an prequisite in order to apply for SS. If the assessment is positive than it makes u eligible to apply for the skill set u just chosen . If they skill Is in demand and u make points u should get a invite. Normally 65 and above make the cut easily at 60 waiting period would be more.
> 
> 3. Just in case if I get negative assessment, will there be any scope for applying as Architectural draftsman 312111 to vetassess (As drafting is what every architect does at any point of time).
> 
> This is good idea as a back plan... but only drawback is it is an expensive one. . VT fees!
> 
> 
> Vetassess is all about correct and relevant documents and degree , if you can get all of this in place u sold be thru with positive assessment. I believe you should the documents right and go with plan A.
> 
> 
> From which place you are from?
> 
> Regards,
> Yogesh


----------



## vats

yiyengar said:


> Hey vats,
> Pls find answers for the questions..
> Hope this helps you.
> 
> 
> 
> vats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mates,
> 
> I have a B.Architecture degree and three years of ON SITE working experience over the large scale projects in India. I am planning to apply vetassess for 133111 (Construction Manager). I can easily get the Reference letters with job title of the same and mentioning the job responsibilities which will match ANZESCO 90-95% of the requirements. There are few things I would like to know before I apply.
> 
> 1. What are the chances for Positive assessment from vetassess in my case? And If I get my assessment positive are they going to deduct any of my experience as that will lead to deduction of 5 points from my 60. (Then will have to apply for SS to grab 5)
> 
> To what you have stated above about experience and getting letters and u having relevant degree will certainly help u in getting +assessment from vetassess..VT normally deducts first year. After u have achieved ur qualification.
> 
> 2. After assessment what are the chances for getting SS for 133111 (VISA 190, If they deduct any year of experience). I have checked occupation ceiling list, it says it has good chance but still need to clarify before i take a step ahead.
> 
> This has nothing to do with SS invite. It is an prequisite in order to apply for SS. If the assessment is positive than it makes u eligible to apply for the skill set u just chosen . If they skill Is in demand and u make points u should get a invite. Normally 65 and above make the cut easily at 60 waiting period would be more.
> 
> 3. Just in case if I get negative assessment, will there be any scope for applying as Architectural draftsman 312111 to vetassess (As drafting is what every architect does at any point of time).
> 
> This is good idea as a back plan... but only drawback is it is an expensive one. . VT fees!
> 
> 
> Vetassess is all about correct and relevant documents and degree , if you can get all of this in place u sold be thru with positive assessment. I believe you should the documents right and go with plan A.
> 
> 
> From which place you are from?
> 
> Regards,
> Yogesh
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Yogesh for sharing your knowledge with me in this point of time.It was so much needed. The reason why I chose this occupation(CPM) is it is High in Demand and ceiling list shows a lot of seats remain vacant every year. Also tell me:
> Just in case if I wont get the positive assessment (for CPM) is it truly possible to apply again to vetassess with different Job title and Roles (Draftsman) (though I have relevant education and experience for both). I thought if they have our papers and all already in their server and they reject in the first case then chances for applying again with other occupation goes dead. Is it so.
> Waise now I am positive about CPM. And yes I am from DELHI.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## yiyengar

Thanks a lot Yogesh for sharing your knowledge with me in this point of time.It was so much needed. The reason why I chose this occupation(CPM) is it is High in Demand and ceiling list shows a lot of seats remain vacant every year. Also tell me:
Just in case if I wont get the positive assessment (for CPM) is it truly possible to apply again to vetassess with different Job title and Roles (Draftsman) (though I have relevant education and experience for both). I thought if they have our papers and all already in their server and they reject in the first case then chances for applying again with other occupation goes dead. Is it so. 
Waise now I am positive about CPM. And yes I am from DELHI. 


Yeah ... you can go with different assessment, ppl normally don't go this way because it is expensive ...your applications to VT will be treated differently for each occupation. 
But go for the skill set which you feel has more chances of success try to get it right first time only... Best of luck ! 

Regards,
Yogesh


----------



## vats

yiyengar said:


> Thanks a lot Yogesh for sharing your knowledge with me in this point of time.It was so much needed. The reason why I chose this occupation(CPM) is it is High in Demand and ceiling list shows a lot of seats remain vacant every year. Also tell me:
> Just in case if I wont get the positive assessment (for CPM) is it truly possible to apply again to vetassess with different Job title and Roles (Draftsman) (though I have relevant education and experience for both). I thought if they have our papers and all already in their server and they reject in the first case then chances for applying again with other occupation goes dead. Is it so.
> Waise now I am positive about CPM. And yes I am from DELHI.
> 
> 
> Yeah ... you can go with different assessment, ppl normally don't go this way because it is expensive ...your applications to VT will be treated differently for each occupation.
> But go for the skill set which you feel has more chances of success try to get it right first time only... Best of luck !
> 
> Regards,
> Yogesh


Thanks again. 
I will be applying in first week of march for CPM(133111). Hope everything goes on track. 
Cheers


----------



## path_prasanna

*hi*

hi guys , anyone traveling to Darwin anytime soon?


----------



## boxofchoc

path_prasanna said:


> hi guys , anyone traveling to Darwin anytime soon?


ill be there on wed the 16th of march


----------



## Vaishu1024

Hi Everyone,

Glad to share that I got my grant this morning for 489 visa sponsored by NT Govt.

thanks for all your support and help!!

Wish you all the best for all of you waiting for visa.


----------



## path_prasanna

*cngrts*



Vaishu1024 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to share that I got my grant this morning for 489 visa sponsored by NT Govt.
> 
> thanks for all your support and help!!
> 
> Wish you all the best for all of you waiting for visa.


Hi Vaishu1024
Cngrts with your grant!!!!When are you planning to travel ??


----------



## Vaishu1024

I'm planning to travel 1st week may...exact dates are not yet finalized..( I'm still in excited mood


----------



## Vaishu1024

Prasanna, 

When are you planning to travel? Are you landing to Darwin or elsewhere?
My visa was sponsored by NT and will land into Darwin but am keeping my options open to move to other regional areas as well ( where I get a good job with good package)


----------



## Vaishu1024

As we all know 489 visa holders are not entitled for Medicare policy.. Do anyone has any idea on other medical policy and which is best.?


----------



## Bhruguraj

Vaishu1024 said:


> Prasanna,
> 
> When are you planning to travel? Are you landing to Darwin or elsewhere?
> My visa was sponsored by NT and will land into Darwin but am keeping my options open to move to other regional areas as well ( where I get a good job with good package)


Hi, 

Does your visa papers say that you can go to any other state? I thought 489 you have to stay and work in the state that you got the sponsorship from.


----------



## Bhruguraj

Vaishu1024 said:


> As we all know 489 visa holders are not entitled for Medicare policy.. Do anyone has any idea on other medical policy and which is best.?


Hi check you private message box


----------



## Vaishu1024

yeah it is mentioned in the visa that I'm entitied to work in all the regional areas of Australia... If your visa is 489, then you will also have the same message. 




Bhruguraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does your visa papers say that you can go to any other state? I thought 489 you have to stay and work in the state that you got the sponsorship from.


----------



## Bhruguraj

Vaishu1024 said:


> yeah it is mentioned in the visa that I'm entitied to work in all the regional areas of Australia... If your visa is 489, then you will also have the same message.


My visa says i have to stay and work in NT not anywhere on Australia. Also i have sent you my details in msg, did you get it?


----------



## Vaishu1024

There is a condition to the visa and it says "Visa Conditions 8539 - MUST STAY IN SPECIFIED AREA".

They have defined what is speficied area and Adelaida also covers in that specified area.


----------



## deepgill

Vaishu1024 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to share that I got my grant this morning for 489 visa sponsored by NT Govt.
> 
> thanks for all your support and help!!
> 
> Wish you all the best for all of you waiting for visa.


Hi Vaishu conratulations.


----------



## boxofchoc

Vaishu1024 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to share that I got my grant this morning for 489 visa sponsored by NT Govt.
> 
> thanks for all your support and help!!
> 
> Wish you all the best for all of you waiting for visa.


Congratulations ..... wishing all others waiting on their grant the best of luck


----------



## RHB

Vaishu1024 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to share that I got my grant this morning for 489 visa sponsored by NT Govt.
> 
> thanks for all your support and help!!
> 
> Wish you all the best for all of you waiting for visa.


Many Congratulations....All the best for future..


----------



## Stormbaby

quick question, can i still get invitation for 189 while holding 489(family sponsored) visa? please help me if anyone know the answer. thankyou!


----------



## path_prasanna

*Travel info*



boxofchoc said:


> ill be there on wed the 16th of march


hey.. thats great!!! ill be coming to darwin on April 18th .will contact you once i land there!  ...Have a safe journey !!! 
Regards


----------



## path_prasanna

*hi*



Vaishu1024 said:


> Prasanna,
> 
> When are you planning to travel? Are you landing to Darwin or elsewhere?
> My visa was sponsored by NT and will land into Darwin but am keeping my options open to move to other regional areas as well ( where I get a good job with good package)



Ill be landing in Darwin and ill try to find a job to full fill my visa conditions...if its not going on my way ,ill also be moving to other regional areas to find a job ....


----------



## tt2

Vaishu1024 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to share that I got my grant this morning for 489 visa sponsored by NT Govt.
> 
> thanks for all your support and help!!
> 
> Wish you all the best for all of you waiting for visa.


Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b

Vaishu1024 said:


> Hi Everyone, Glad to share that I got my grant this morning for 489 visa sponsored by NT Govt. thanks for all your support and help!! Wish you all the best for all of you waiting for visa.


Congrats! Please update your details if you have a minute)


----------



## mangau

Hope will get my grant this week. It has been 3 months since visa lodged


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends today a auzi lady and an Indian guy visited at my workplace for my enquiry. They talked to me,boss and staff.
Joining date, menu ,took some pics,introduction of staff.
Asked to boss about my pay,how many staff members,who signed the experience letter and signed,roles and responsibilities.
They stayed probably 45 minutes.
I already posted this on 189 visa lodge 2015 Gang.


----------



## shakil_eee03

Alhamdulillah, got my grant on my 26/02/2016. Thanks to all for your support & suggestions.
Regards,
Shakil


----------



## boxofchoc

shakil_eee03 said:


> Alhamdulillah, got my grant on my 26/02/2016. Thanks to all for your support & suggestions.
> Regards,
> Shakil


Congratulations to u


----------



## deepgill

shakil_eee03 said:


> Alhamdulillah, got my grant on my 26/02/2016. Thanks to all for your support & suggestions.
> Regards,
> Shakil


Congratulations... Shakil.


----------



## tt2

shakil_eee03 said:


> Alhamdulillah, got my grant on my 26/02/2016. Thanks to all for your support & suggestions.
> Regards,
> Shakil


Congratulations after a very long wait, you must be so relieved.


----------



## tt2

Ooohhh no deepgill you had another verification am sure now the grant is coming


----------



## samlk

Hi,
It seems that nos of invitations for 489 visa are not going to increase anytime soon. Just 5 invites with last round and minimum points selected is 65. For applicants with 60 points, waiting will be longer I guess.


----------



## shrif

I am very close to enter 100 days' club 

96 days since applied.


----------



## onycha

samlk said:


> Hi,
> It seems that nos of invitations for 489 visa are not going to increase anytime soon. Just 5 invites with last round and minimum points selected is 65. For applicants with 60 points, waiting will be longer I guess.


may i know if the minimum points 65 is included the 10 points of family sponsorship or not?


----------



## samlk

onycha said:


> may i know if the minimum points 65 is included the 10 points of family sponsorship or not?


Yes including Family Sponsorship 10


----------



## deepgill

tt2 said:


> Ooohhh no deepgill you had another verification am sure now the grant is coming


Yes dear i faced a phone call and physical verification but i am not worrying because everything is genuine and your blessings are with me.
Thanks a ton for your wishes.


----------



## KumarEssarani

Hello Guys, Got GRant on 23rd Feb, might help you.

Occupaton-- External Auditor (ORANA 70 Points)
Visa Applied on 23rd Janurary (Myself and my wife)
On 28th Janurary16----Uploaded all docs including Form 80 and Form 1221 
On 11th Feb------- Medical Finalized
On 23rd Feb------- Got Direct Grant

Thanks


Please help me in few things If you anyone has a moment.

1) What do I have to do with Medical? Do I have to pay or it is free like 189 and 190?
2) If I get invitation for 189, Am i able to apply for PR as I am already on 489 Visa now?

Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b

KumarEssarani said:


> Hello Guys, Got GRant on 23rd Feb, might help you. Occupaton-- External Auditor (ORANA 70 Points) Visa Applied on 23rd Janurary (Myself and my wife) On 28th Janurary16----Uploaded all docs including Form 80 and Form 1221 On 11th Feb------- Medical Finalized On 23rd Feb------- Got Direct Grant Thanks Please help me in few things If you anyone has a moment. 1) What do I have to do with Medical? Do I have to pay or it is free like 189 and 190? 2) If I get invitation for 189, Am i able to apply for PR as I am already on 489 Visa now? Thank you


Congrats!) 

Can you please update our tracker?)


----------



## KumarEssarani

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!)
> 
> Can you please update our tracker?)



Yep Surely, will do now.

Can you please advise me on below things if you know any info?

1) What do I have to do with Medical? Do I have to pay or it is free like 189 and 190?
2) If I get invitation for 189, Am i able to apply for PR as I am already on 489 Visa now?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

KumarEssarani said:


> Yep Surely, will do now. Can you please advise me on below things if you know any info? 1) What do I have to do with Medical? Do I have to pay or it is free like 189 and 190? 2) If I get invitation for 189, Am i able to apply for PR as I am already on 489 Visa now? Thanks


Thanks so much!

1. You will need to get private health insurance, more info here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/160914-489-visa-grant-health-insurance.html
2. Yes you can.


----------



## sgthushara

ccham said:


> Finally sunlight for you  :fingerscrossed:


Hi Friend,
I saw that You have uploaded form 1399 to immiaccount.
I have problem while uploading docum,ent to immiaccount.
the evidence type is not available as form 1399.
Could you help me how to upload this document


----------



## RHB

shakil_eee03 said:


> Alhamdulillah, got my grant on my 26/02/2016. Thanks to all for your support & suggestions.
> Regards,
> Shakil


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## bishnu1125

Hello everyone,
Visa granted today. 

Anzsco code : 221113 Taxation accountant
Visa: 489
12/09/2015 : applied for southern inland nomination
08/10/2015: lnvitation to submit full application
26/10/2015: Full application submitted
04/12/2015: lnvitation to apply received from DIBP
30/01/2016: visa lodged
3/02/2016: uploaded all documents including form 80
2/03/2016: direct Grant


----------



## deepgill

bishnu1125 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Visa granted today.
> 
> Anzsco code : 221113 Taxation accountant
> Visa: 489
> 12/09/2015 : applied for southern inland nomination
> 08/10/2015: lnvitation to submit full application
> 26/10/2015: Full application submitted
> 04/12/2015: lnvitation to apply received from DIBP
> 30/01/2016: visa lodged
> 3/02/2016: uploaded all documents including form 80
> 2/03/2016: direct Grant


Congratulations.. Bishnu


----------



## RHB

Friends,

With the grace of God and blessings of our elders, I am delighted to inform that we finally received our grants today! Yes after a wait which I thought would last forever, ended on a positive note. My Wife My kid and I can now plan our further steps.

My Job Verification was done on 24th Feb, which I came to know when I contacted my HR.

We are undoubtedly feeling on top of the world but I guess it’s more of a relief than anything else.

I wish all those who are waiting to be patient and one day is going to be yours trust me!

Wishing everybody luck!


----------



## onycha

Hi all genius! With 55+10 points, how long do I expect to wait for the 489 visa family sponsor invitation?

Occupation: Registered Nurse
Age +30
English +10
Skilled employment +0
Qualifications +15

seems that the quota is very very small...after May of 2016, I will have 50+10 points only...


----------



## NONPRI

RHB said:


> Friends,
> 
> With the grace of God and blessings of our elders, I am delighted to inform that we finally received our grants today! Yes after a wait which I thought would last forever, ended on a positive note. My Wife My kid and I can now plan our further steps.
> 
> My Job Verification was done on 24th Feb, which I came to know when I contacted my HR.
> 
> We are undoubtedly feeling on top of the world but I guess it’s more of a relief than anything else.
> 
> I wish all those who are waiting to be patient and one day is going to be yours trust me!
> 
> Wishing everybody luck!


Congratulations Dear


----------



## boxofchoc

bishnu1125 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Visa granted today.
> 
> Anzsco code : 221113 Taxation accountant
> Visa: 489
> 12/09/2015 : applied for southern inland nomination
> 08/10/2015: lnvitation to submit full application
> 26/10/2015: Full application submitted
> 04/12/2015: lnvitation to apply received from DIBP
> 30/01/2016: visa lodged
> 3/02/2016: uploaded all documents including form 80
> 2/03/2016: direct Grant


Well done and a big congrats to you


----------



## andreyx108b

RHB said:


> Friends, With the grace of God and blessings of our elders, I am delighted to inform that we finally received our grants today! Yes after a wait which I thought would last forever, ended on a positive note. My Wife My kid and I can now plan our further steps. My Job Verification was done on 24th Feb, which I came to know when I contacted my HR. We are undoubtedly feeling on top of the world but I guess it&#146;s more of a relief than anything else. I wish all those who are waiting to be patient and one day is going to be yours trust me! Wishing everybody luck!


Congrats!


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928

Hello to everyone in 489 pool 

First of all congratulations to all who got invited & Grant in Feb 16.

I m Harpreet Singh from Mohali. 
Rec : IELTS 8,7
Professional Civil Engineer : 233211
Skill assessment - Engg Australia. Application on 23rd Jan-16, +'ve om 26th Feb-16.
60 pts includes SS.
EOI - draft ready.
But some confusions . As per my understanding this must has been asked earlier also , but I m unable to find the threads . Hope anyone has can reply to my basic queries.
a) in passport . Given name _ Harpreet Singh, surname - blank
What should I do in skillselect, if every document including - qualification, employment, IELTS, and skill assessment contains only given name.
Should I mark Harpreet Singh in both fields or I can punch Harpreet Singh in Surname(family name). And leave the given name as blank.

b) since I got my B-tech in Mar-12 and same is assessed by engineers australia. But I am employed with same company since 2011 , what period should I mention in my employment details. 2011 till date. (As depicted in my offer, appointment letter) .
Or should I mention April-2012 till date as assessed by Engineers Australia.
Thanks in advance mates & best of luck for your applications.
Regards
Harpreet Singh

Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## deepgill

RHB said:


> Friends,
> 
> With the grace of God and blessings of our elders, I am delighted to inform that we finally received our grants today! Yes after a wait which I thought would last forever, ended on a positive note. My Wife My kid and I can now plan our further steps.
> 
> My Job Verification was done on 24th Feb, which I came to know when I contacted my HR.
> 
> We are undoubtedly feeling on top of the world but I guess it’s more of a relief than anything else.
> 
> I wish all those who are waiting to be patient and one day is going to be yours trust me!
> 
> Wishing everybody luck!


Congratulations... RHB


----------



## LeoOutback

Hey Guys! Finnaly got the Golden E-mail! As I can't have a signature yet, I'll post my timeline here.


----------



## andreyx108b

LeoOutback said:


> Hey Guys! Finnaly got the Golden E-mail! As I can't have a signature yet, I'll post my timeline here.


Congrats!

Please update the spreadsheet!)


----------



## LeoOutback

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Please update the spreadsheet!)


Done!

Does anyone know what are the next steps regarding enrollment of english course paid in the second installment? I didn't receive any letter about that.

Thanks


----------



## panna

Dear All
I follow the this forum every day since aug-15. 
I applied for 489FS on 10th of Dec-15 with most of the Docs, rest medical & form 80 on 4th jan-16. Since than the status shows application received. till now no CO contact nor any update. my agent says its normal. but looking at the forum every body got some contact or grant within 45 to 50 days. its been 81 days since i am waiting..... in a dark room with out knowing any thing.... i am trying to keep my patience looking at the people who had been waiting since much longer then me..
My agent was not giving me the login id.... so by going through this forum i created a login now i can see the status myself. today i spoke to them & they are lying, told me the status is changed to 'application in progress'. but till now my login status shows application received...
I dont know what to do......
Can some one halp me please..
Thanks & Regards....... Keep up the good work....
MAY GOD BLESS US ALL.


----------



## RHB

NONPRI said:


> Congratulations Dear


Thank you v much


----------



## RHB

deepgill said:


> Congratulations... RHB


Thank you deepgill


----------



## RHB

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


Thank You


----------



## Mau_go

Hey guys 

I need some help

I got my CO allocated, and they have only asked for my birth certificate that was missing. I haven´t submited form 80, wich I haven´t seen that it is mandatory.

Should I only send what they have asked for or include form 80 ??? Im bit anxious !!!


----------



## Mau_go

Congrats!!!!

They have asked for my birth certificate. Where dou you uoload the form 80 ?

I will upload form 80 also, to make sure.


----------



## boxofchoc

bishnu1125 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Visa granted today.
> 
> Anzsco code : 221113 Taxation accountant
> Visa: 489
> 12/09/2015 : applied for southern inland nomination
> 08/10/2015: lnvitation to submit full application
> 26/10/2015: Full application submitted
> 04/12/2015: lnvitation to apply received from DIBP
> 30/01/2016: visa lodged
> 3/02/2016: uploaded all documents including form 80
> 2/03/2016: direct Grant


congratulations


----------



## boxofchoc

onycha said:


> Hi all genius! With 55+10 points, how long do I expect to wait for the 489 visa family sponsor invitation?
> 
> Occupation: Registered Nurse
> Age +30
> English +10
> Skilled employment +0
> Qualifications +15
> 
> seems that the quota is very very small...after May of 2016, I will have 50+10 points only...


Congratulations


----------



## boxofchoc

LeoOutback said:


> Hey Guys! Finnaly got the Golden E-mail! As I can't have a signature yet, I'll post my timeline here.


congratulations


----------



## boxofchoc

rhb said:


> friends,
> 
> with the grace of god and blessings of our elders, i am delighted to inform that we finally received our grants today! Yes after a wait which i thought would last forever, ended on a positive note. My wife my kid and i can now plan our further steps.
> 
> My job verification was done on 24th feb, which i came to know when i contacted my hr.
> 
> We are undoubtedly feeling on top of the world but i guess it’s more of a relief than anything else.
> 
> I wish all those who are waiting to be patient and one day is going to be yours trust me!
> 
> Wishing everybody luck!


congratulations rhb


----------



## alexdegzy

Congratulations !


----------



## RHB

boxofchoc said:


> congratulations rhb


Thank you boxofchoc


----------



## LeoOutback

Mau_go said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> They have asked for my birth certificate. Where dou you uoload the form 80 ?
> 
> I will upload form 80 also, to make sure.


There is a particular type of document for forms when uploading. You have also to specify which form code it is.
Good luck!


----------



## Soniass

Hello everyone,

Congratulations to those who got Visa grant  and Wishing Good luck to my friends who are waiting for those golden emails.

How about Rani , deep gill , Rosellee, H waraich Have you got your visa grant?

Again i want to thank you all for your great help in preparing my file.


----------



## deepgill

Soniass said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to those who got Visa grant  and Wishing Good luck to my friends who are waiting for those golden emails.
> 
> How about Rani , deep gill , Rosellee, H waraich Have you got your visa grant?
> 
> Again i want to thank you all for your great help in preparing my file.


Hi soniass... Still waiting. Check my signature dear. Physical verification done on 29 th feb. Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## Rani74

Soniass said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to those who got Visa grant  and Wishing Good luck to my friends who are waiting for those golden emails.
> 
> How about Rani , deep gill , Rosellee, H waraich Have you got your visa grant?
> 
> Again i want to thank you all for your great help in preparing my file.


Hey Soniass,

I have got my grant and so has Rosellee .

Rani


----------



## rrajai

Hi frds
It has been 365 days of waitting.
Is there any other guy who has also been waitting since 1 year?


----------



## downunder15

Huy said:


> you will get invitation after receiving result of state sponsorship. Have you applied state application ?


Hi Huy, hows your visa application? Cheers


----------



## Soniass

Rani74 said:


> Hey Soniass,
> 
> I have got my grant and so has Rosellee .
> 
> Rani


Congrats Rani....


----------



## alam1976

Dear expats,
I like to know which regions is best for Electrical Engineer in NSW.My age will be 40 in 1st of May 2016.Which regions response first for 489 visa as I will lose 10 points after may I have to apply immediately.
Thank you.


----------



## mahbubul

alam1976 said:


> Dear expats,
> I like to know which regions is best for Electrical Engineer in NSW.My age will be 40 in 1st of May 2016.Which regions response first for 489 visa as I will lose 10 points after may I have to apply immediately.
> Thank you.


Go with Murry.


----------



## Abhijeet K

489 SS QLD
Total points 60
Eoi sub.=8 sep 2015
Invitation got= 24 sep 2015
Visa Lodged = 26 sep 2015
pcc & med 29 sep 2015
Co assign. = 25 Nov 2015
Sub. form 80 = 27 Nov 2015
Visa grant = Waiting ???????


----------



## downunder15

489 SI - 60 points
CO - 02 Feb 2016
PC uploaded- 19 Feb 2016
Visa Grant- waiting...........


----------



## Sheetal Bob

Hi 

Is it possible to have 2 EOI - one for 190 and the other for 489 simultaneously. 

Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b

Sheetal Bob said:


> Hi Is it possible to have 2 EOI - one for 190 and the other for 489 simultaneously. Thank you


Yes.


----------



## Irada_K

Hello,

Is there any tracker available for 489 NSW EOI? Like the one we have for 190 and 189.

Thank you


----------



## Sheetal Bob

Hi 

Has anyone applied for 489 Software engineer in Regional Development Australia - Far South Coast.

Thank you


----------



## onycha

can anyone give me some suggestions on which NSW regional area would be better? which is better for living and more job opportunities?

Far South Coast
Murray
Northern Inland
Orana
Riverina
Southern Inland

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## NONPRI

Dear Members,
Its been more then 4 months and still waiting for my grant :-(
I have applied thru an agent, I want to know that could I mail to DIBP using my mail Id to enquire the status of my application ? As at DIBP the registered communication email address is of my agent.
Also, if yes, please share the email address to which I have to enquire.


----------



## downunder15

NONPRI said:


> Dear Members,
> Its been more then 4 months and still waiting for my grant :-(
> I have applied thru an agent, I want to know that could I mail to DIBP using my mail Id to enquire the status of my application ? As at DIBP the registered communication email address is of my agent.
> Also, if yes, please share the email address to which I have to enquire.


Hi Nonpri, 189 visa minimum is 6months, right?


----------



## pre4189

does anybody know why 489 is taking more time now, usually when do they close the visa ?
visa applied on 21 dec


----------



## downunder15

pre4189 said:


> does anybody know why 489 is taking more time now, usually when do they close the visa ?
> visa applied on 21 dec


Hi. Did you apply by yourself or with a help of an agent? Ours lodged on Jan 2016. Still waiting for our visa to be granted as well.


----------



## andreyx108b

pre4189 said:


> does anybody know why 489 is taking more time now, usually when do they close the visa ? visa applied on 21 dec


You can check the tracker.


----------



## pre4189

downunder15 said:


> Hi. Did you apply by yourself or with a help of an agent? Ours lodged on Jan 2016. Still waiting for our visa to be granted as well.


applied through agent. i have heard that they might close the visa if the quota is filled for the year.. and it is their year ending time.. makes me tensed..


----------



## downunder15

pre4189 said:


> applied through agent. i have heard that they might close the visa if the quota is filled for the year.. and it is their year ending time.. makes me tensed..


What agent?


----------



## pre4189

thank yu..


----------



## Stormbaby

Honestly with only 5 people invited each round for 489, im not sure when we will be invited tho...
especially pro-rata occupation.


----------



## tt2

Stormbaby said:


> Honestly with only 5 people invited each round for 489, im not sure when we will be invited tho...
> especially pro-rata occupation.


Why don't you apply for state sponsorship? You will get invited faster.


----------



## Stormbaby

tt2 said:


> Why don't you apply for state sponsorship? You will get invited faster.


I have settle down in melbourne with my brother.
I cant move to nsw (which i heard the only area that requires no working experience and give u 5 points)

Also, what i saw in forum posts, nsw only invite superior english atm.
And i am applying under accounting occupation which makes the waiting time even worse..
How about you?


----------



## gurmeethundal

Hi All,

This is my first post. Below are the statistics for my application. Can someone please check on this and suggest in how much time I will get the visa grant.

EOI and Sponsorship request date 03 Aug 2015
Sponsorship approved 30 Sep 2015
Case filled under in Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) on 26 Oct 2015
CO assigned 24 Nov 2015 and Requested for medical and PCC
Medical done on 6 Dec 2015, they told it will be directly sent to visa officer.
PCC provided on 11 Dec 2015
No further information/communication received from CO yet...

I have applied via agent and waiting now for updates. Can someone please help me if there is someway to track my application on my own and any idea how much time will they take generally for visa grant.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## andreyx108b

gurmeethundal said:


> Hi All, This is my first post. Below are the statistics for my application. Can someone please check on this and suggest in how much time I will get the visa grant. EOI and Sponsorship request date 03 Aug 2015 Sponsorship approved 30 Sep 2015 Case filled under in Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) on 26 Oct 2015 CO assigned 24 Nov 2015 and Requested for medical and PCC Medical done on 6 Dec 2015, they told it will be directly sent to visa officer. PCC provided on 11 Dec 2015 No further information/communication received from CO yet... I have applied via agent and waiting now for updates. Can someone please help me if there is someway to track my application on my own and any idea how much time will they take generally for visa grant. Thanks in advance...


You can use immitracker estimator tool.


----------



## gurmeethundal

Thanks for the information, I have one more query. I read somewhere that I can import my application to immi account and can track the status from there. I want to try with that option but before going ahead I just want to know whether that will impact the original application or not. I mean it should not impact the application processing from agent side.


----------



## andreyx108b

gurmeethundal said:


> Thanks for the information, I have one more query. I read somewhere that I can import my application to immi account and can track the status from there. I want to try with that option but before going ahead I just want to know whether that will impact the original application or not. I mean it should not impact the application processing from agent side.


No, it wont have any impact.


----------



## gurmeethundal

I have imported the application to my immi account. Just for information I have told my agent about this. She told you made a disaster by importing application and she will talk to me on Monday. I am bit scared after listening to her :confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b

gurmeethundal said:


> I have imported the application to my immi account. Just for information I have told my agent about this. She told you made a disaster by importing application and she will talk to me on Monday. I am bit scared after listening to her :confused2:


I think you should have talked to your agent before importing. 

It has no impact, half of the forum have done it.


----------



## andreyx108b

gurmeethundal said:


> I have imported the application to my immi account. Just for information I have told my agent about this. She told you made a disaster by importing application and she will talk to me on Monday. I am bit scared after listening to her :confused2:


You should have spoken with your agent before! 

Half of the forum done it, no issues, but your agent may have issues with the fact that you have imported.


----------



## RHB

gurmeethundal said:


> I have imported the application to my immi account. Just for information I have told my agent about this. She told you made a disaster by importing application and she will talk to me on Monday. I am bit scared after listening to her :confused2:


Hi,

There is no issue in importing your application. I myself did so, however i did not inform my agent..the only impact it had was i got to know we were granted visas before the agent informed me...Just make sure you do not make any changes to the application.


----------



## downunder15

Anyone got their 489 visa granted?


----------



## Stormbaby

Do the quota of 489 StateSponsored and 489 FamilySponsored are different?


----------



## Vaishu1024

Soniass said:


> Congrats Rani....


Hi Soniass,

Looking at your signature, I understand that you are in Accounting field and in regional visa. am also in same platform and will be moving to Darwin shortly.

just would like to know about you , In which region are you working and how is the job market for accountants in regional areas. 

thanks
ragav


----------



## gurmeethundal

Thanks RHB and Andrew, I told to my agent and everything is fine. There are no issues.


----------



## SnakeCharmer

I am on 489 Queensland SS visa in Regional Queensland. I tried to enroll into 10 week Certificate Level III course. The provider declined my enrollment fearing I am an international student. My visa grant notice says I can live study and work in Regional Area....I need help....


----------



## sim-n

anyone got grant recently....
how about you deepgill whats the latest update on your case


----------



## Abhijeet K

170 days still pending for grant even verification/ inquiry also not done...
6 months still pending, I will become eligible for PR in Oct then what is the use of this DIBP time frame???? 

489 SS QLD
Total points 60
Eoi sub.=8 sep 2015
Invitation got= 24 sep 2015
Visa Lodged = 26 sep 2015
pcc & med 29 sep 2015
Co assign. = 25 Nov 2015
Sub. form 80 = 27 Nov 2015
Visa grant = Waiting ???????

Reply With Quote


----------



## gurmeethundal

Abhijeet K said:


> 170 days still pending for grant even verification/ inquiry also not done...
> 6 months still pending, I will become eligible for PR in Oct then what is the use of this DIBP time frame????
> 
> 489 SS QLD
> Total points 60
> Eoi sub.=8 sep 2015
> Invitation got= 24 sep 2015
> Visa Lodged = 26 sep 2015
> pcc & med 29 sep 2015
> Co assign. = 25 Nov 2015
> Sub. form 80 = 27 Nov 2015
> Visa grant = Waiting ???????
> 
> Reply With Quote



Hi Abhijeet,

What is status of your application? is it assessment in progress or something else?


----------



## Abhijeet K

yes,, assessment in progress


----------



## gurmeethundal

Abhijeet K said:


> yes,, assessment in progress


Same is the case for me... I don't think we can do anything at this stage, Let wait for the visa grant. 

Can anyone suggest if something can be done in this case.


----------



## downunder15

gurmeethundal said:


> Same is the case for me... I don't think we can do anything at this stage, Let wait for the visa grant.
> 
> Can anyone suggest if something can be done in this case.


Hi. Ours as well ''assessment in progress''.


----------



## downunder15

Abhijeet K said:


> 170 days still pending for grant even verification/ inquiry also not done...
> 6 months still pending, I will become eligible for PR in Oct then what is the use of this DIBP time frame????
> 
> 489 SS QLD
> Total points 60
> Eoi sub.=8 sep 2015
> Invitation got= 24 sep 2015
> Visa Lodged = 26 sep 2015
> pcc & med 29 sep 2015
> Co assign. = 25 Nov 2015
> Sub. form 80 = 27 Nov 2015
> Visa grant = Waiting ???????
> 
> Reply With Quote


Hi. CO-GSM Brisbane?


----------



## downunder15

Abhijeet K said:


> 170 days still pending for grant even verification/ inquiry also not done...
> 6 months still pending, I will become eligible for PR in Oct then what is the use of this DIBP time frame????
> 
> 489 SS QLD
> Total points 60
> Eoi sub.=8 sep 2015
> Invitation got= 24 sep 2015
> Visa Lodged = 26 sep 2015
> pcc & med 29 sep 2015
> Co assign. = 25 Nov 2015
> Sub. form 80 = 27 Nov 2015
> Visa grant = Waiting ???????
> 
> Reply With Quote


Hi @Abhijeet K, what do you mean by ''I will become eligible for PR in Oct''. You have yet to receive your 489 grant visa, aren't you?


----------



## vutla9992

Abhijeet K said:


> yes,, assessment in progress


Hi,

Abhijeet, I am new to 489 visa rules and don't know how it works, one of my friend is a Electrical Engineer, applied for NSW state nomination 6 months back with 55 points, but still he doesn't received any invitation, so he decided to apply for 489 visa, could you give me some information about this, I have gone through some websites but I am confused, do we need to send all documents to particular region by mail or is there any specific link to upload documents.

Thanks in advance for your visa and help.


----------



## Abhijeet K

downunder15 said:


> Hi @Abhijeet K, what do you mean by ''I will become eligible for PR in Oct''. You have yet to receive your 489 grant visa, aren't you?



Hi..yes GSM Brisbane......On Oct my experience will be 8 yrs...so it will help me for PR point test.......

7/8 months for 489 annoying and still grant is pending.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## downunder15

Abhijeet K said:


> Hi..yes GSM Brisbane......On Oct my experience will be 8 yrs...so it will help me for PR point test.......
> 
> 7/8 months for 489 annoying and still grant is pending.....:fingerscrossed:


What type of 489? Family or state sponsor?


----------



## Sheetal Bob

Hi 

I need couple of clarifications and I hope someone can clear it for me.

a) For 489 visa - the english exam IELTS has to be valid for 2 OR 3 years?
b) For 489 visa - do we have to make the payment of $770 before invite or after NSW invites?

Thank you


----------



## Abhijeet K

Sheetal Bob said:


> Hi
> 
> I need couple of clarifications and I hope someone can clear it for me.
> 
> a) For 489 visa - the english exam IELTS has to be valid for 2 OR 3 years?
> b) For 489 visa - do we have to make the payment of $770 before invite or after NSW invites?
> 
> Thank you


Sheetal

a) 3 years
b) Usually after invitation


----------



## Abhijeet K

downunder15 said:


> What type of 489? Family or state sponsor?


State sponsorship (provisional )


----------



## downunder15

Abhijeet K said:


> State sponsorship (provisional )


Woah


----------



## downunder15

Abhijeet K said:


> State sponsorship (provisional )


So ours could be on the month of June?! :noidea:


----------



## Rosslleee

Vaishu1024 said:


> Hi Soniass,
> 
> Looking at your signature, I understand that you are in Accounting field and in regional visa. am also in same platform and will be moving to Darwin shortly.
> 
> just would like to know about you , In which region are you working and how is the job market for accountants in regional areas.
> 
> thanks
> ragav


Hi Vaishu,

I am also moving to Darwin in May 2016 on 489 SS Visa, I am a hotelier by profession. Keep in touch.

God Bless All


----------



## Abhijeet K

downunder15 said:


> So ours could be on the month of June?! :noidea:


why June?? why you are so confident??


----------



## downunder15

Abhijeet K said:


> why June?? why you are so confident??


Why not? And besides, it's a case by case basis.


----------



## djdoller

Abhijeet K said:


> Sheetal
> 
> a) 3 years
> b) Usually after invitation


Receipt of your application and processing fee for a 489 Visa does not guarantee approval by RDA FSC or an invitation from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

If after need to pay then what does the meaning of this?


----------



## mangau

Glad to inform that I have got my visa today. So happy. Wish your guys will get it soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

mangau said:


> Glad to inform that I have got my visa today. So happy. Wish your guys will get it soon.


Congrats! Please update the tracker


----------



## deepgill

mangau said:


> Glad to inform that I have got my visa today. So happy. Wish your guys will get it soon.


Congratulations.. Mangau. Best of luck for your future dear.


----------



## Abhijeet K

mangau said:


> Glad to inform that I have got my visa today. So happy. Wish your guys will get it soon.


Congrats lane:


----------



## mangau

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Mangau. Best of luck for your future dear.


You will be the next. ::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepgill

mangau said:


> You will be the next. ::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks dear for your kind words. Still hope for the best, waiting patiently and faith in GOD.ray:


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats


----------



## gurmeethundal

mangau said:


> Glad to inform that I have got my visa today. So happy. Wish your guys will get it soon.


Congrats !!!


----------



## downunder15

mangau said:


> Glad to inform that I have got my visa today. So happy. Wish your guys will get it soon.


Congratulations, @mangau!


----------



## gurmeethundal

Hi, Anyone got visa grant for Adelaide in 2016...

I don't have any response from CO after 24 Nov 2015...


----------



## downunder15

gurmeethundal said:


> Hi, Anyone got visa grant for Adelaide in 2016...
> 
> I don't have any response from CO after 24 Nov 2015...


Hi. GSM Brisbrane?


----------



## gurmeethundal

downunder15 said:


> Hi. GSM Brisbrane?


I apllied for South Australia Adelaide...


----------



## downunder15

gurmeethundal said:


> I apllied for South Australia Adelaide...


What's your timeline?


----------



## gurmeethundal

downunder15 said:


> What's your timeline?


Visa application submitted 26 Oct 2015. CO requested for PCC and Medical on 24 Nov 2015. Submitted in mid of December and waiting after that...


----------



## downunder15

gurmeethundal said:


> Visa application submitted 26 Oct 2015. CO requested for PCC and Medical on 24 Nov 2015. Submitted in mid of December and waiting after that...


Your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## gurmeethundal

downunder15 said:


> Your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?


I am not sure. From where I can check this information.

Also I have one more query. Any idea about the validity of PCC issued by regional passport office. I have submitted PCC to CO 3 months back but till now no communication after that from CO. Do I need to resubmit after sometime?


----------



## BARDIYA

Hi all.. am sorry to ask this question here. May I know what are the banks accepted for paying visa fees. I tried IDBI BANK (India) and payment declined. Pls any of the Indian friends help me.

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## downunder15

gurmeethundal said:


> I am not sure. From where I can check this information.
> 
> Also I have one more query. Any idea about the validity of PCC issued by regional passport office. I have submitted PCC to CO 3 months back but till now no communication after that from CO. Do I need to resubmit after sometime?


You can check on the request letter. I have no idea of the validity of the PCC. How many points do you have?


----------



## Abhijeet K

BARDIYA said:


> Hi all.. am sorry to ask this question here. May I know what are the banks accepted for paying visa fees. I tried IDBI BANK (India) and payment declined. Pls any of the Indian friends help me.
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


Use credit card.....


----------



## gurmeethundal

downunder15 said:


> You can check on the request letter. I have no idea of the validity of the PCC. How many points do you have?


CO is from GSM Adelaide. Is CO location matters?


----------



## NONPRI

gurmeethundal said:


> CO is from GSM Adelaide. Is CO location matters?


Hi Gurmeet,
CO location doesn't matter.
PCC Validity is for one year, but if CO again request only then you must submit it.

Thanks.


----------



## mangau

gurmeethundal said:


> Hi, Anyone got visa grant for Adelaide in 2016...
> 
> I don't have any response from CO after 24 Nov 2015...


I am with Adelaide team. It took 4 month to get grant


----------



## gurmeethundal

mangau said:


> I am with Adelaide team. It took 4 month to get grant


Congrats!!!
You got it in month of march 2016 or before..


----------



## gurmeethundal

NONPRI said:


> Hi Gurmeet,
> CO location doesn't matter.
> PCC Validity is for one year, but if CO again request only then you must submit it.
> 
> Thanks.


Ok, lets wait and hope to get grant in March only.


----------



## mangau

gurmeethundal said:


> Congrats!!!
> You got it in month of march 2016 or before..


I got it on March 16th


----------



## vutla9992

mangau said:


> I got it on March 16th



Hi 

Congrats for your visa, my friend also interested to apply for Orana as a Elelctrical engineer (489 visa), what is the first step, do we need to submit all documents by email or is there any website to upload documents


----------



## KRR

BARDIYA said:


> Hi all.. am sorry to ask this question here. May I know what are the banks accepted for paying visa fees. I tried IDBI BANK (India) and payment declined. Pls any of the Indian friends help me.
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)



HI badriya!
Did u get the invite for 190 or 489? 
My hubby has also submitted eoi with same anzsco and points.
Anxious to know ur reply..


----------



## netw

*489 FS invitation*

Hi guys,

I submitet the EOI for 489 FS visa, Victoria on 21/12/2015 with 60 pts as 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER.

Till now no correspondence.
Please, is it any date/month when can I expect any invitation?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## andreyx108b

netw said:


> Hi guys, I submitet the EOI for 489 FS visa, Victoria on 21/12/2015 with 60 pts as 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER. Till now no correspondence. Please, is it any date/month when can I expect any invitation? Thank you for your help!


No one cam really say about vic - as far as i know.


----------



## netw

andreyx108b said:


> No one cam really say about vic - as far as i know.


 
Tahnk yoy for the reply andreyx108b.
But, please, is this option valid. I mean, does anyone has received past 6 months invitation as FS from Victoria state?


----------



## Abhijeet K

Any grant?

Really unhappy with DIBP work system....at least give proper status same copy paste reply from last four months...

489 qld ss
Visa lodge: 26 sep 2015
CO contact 24 Nov 2015


----------



## downunder15

Abhijeet K said:


> Any grant?
> 
> Really unhappy with DIBP work system....at least give proper status same copy paste reply from last four months...
> 
> 489 qld ss
> Visa lodge: 26 sep 2015
> CO contact 24 Nov 2015



No news yet. Did you get an agent to process your visa?


----------



## fossilwolf

Hi, I am currently holding a 489 FS visa. I have visa condition that I must stay in a designated area. I am in Melbourne so that should be fine. However, I need to travel to Sydney for holiday for 3 days. Sydney is not a designated area. I presume this is okay since it is only for a short trip correct? Not like I am staying there for a while.


----------



## downunder15

fossilwolf said:


> Hi, I am currently holding a 489 FS visa. I have visa condition that I must stay in a designated area. I am in Melbourne so that should be fine. However, I need to travel to Sydney for holiday for 3 days. Sydney is not a designated area. I presume this is okay since it is only for a short trip correct? Not like I am staying there for a while.


hi @fossilwolf, I think it should be fine. But read other related forums. By the way, what was your timeline?


----------



## fossilwolf

downunder15 said:


> hi @fossilwolf, I think it should be fine. But read other related forums. By the way, what was your timeline?


Hello,
I have been in Aus for a while, nearly 2 years now.


----------



## Abhijeet K

downunder15 said:


> No news yet. Did you get an agent to process your visa?


yes i am doing the process through agent...But he said he can not put pressure on them.......so he only do mail for status nothing much more than that...

Last two three months I have been receiving same mail from DIBP...that " we can not say about time frame as it varies case to case however, that the department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalized as quickly as possible"


Quickly means what??? two three months and still waiting 


:confused2::confused2:
Visa applied 26 sep 2015
489 ss qld


----------



## downunder15

Abhijeet K said:


> yes i am doing the process through agent...But he said he can not put pressure on them.......so he only do mail for status nothing much more than that...
> 
> Last two three months I have been receiving same mail from DIBP...that " we can not say about time frame as it varies case to case however, that the department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalized as quickly as possible"
> 
> 
> Quickly means what??? two three months and still waiting
> 
> 
> :confused2::confused2:
> Visa applied 26 sep 2015
> 489 ss qld


@Abhijeet K :shocked: What agency? Hope we will receive our grant the soonest.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ozpunjabi

BARDIYA said:


> Hi all.. am sorry to ask this question here. May I know what are the banks accepted for paying visa fees. I tried IDBI BANK (India) and payment declined. Pls any of the Indian friends help me.
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


You got invited?


----------



## ananya_89

Hi guys,
I am long time reader of this threat.Its very informative you guys share all here.
I am on same boat with some of you guys struggling to get grant and is a part of the waiting game.
I have applied on 13th Oct'15 with South Australia State sponsorship then I got to know CO has been assigned on 18th of Nov'15. All documents uploaded on 7th of Dec'15. I got verification call from Delhi embassy on 9th March'16 and they also sent email to my boss on 8th of March'16. However embassy sent mail to my boss on 29th Feb'16 but sir responded on 8th of March when he received 2nd email from embassy again.
Till now no any update from them ,Im waitinggg . As I got to know Australian Immigration & border protection authority are keeping strike in alternative day. Now god knows it will delay more visa processing or not. I don't have idea how long more i have to wait, now it;s more than 5 months.


----------



## andreyx108b

ananya_89 said:


> Hi guys, I am long time reader of this threat.Its very informative you guys share all here. I am on same boat with some of you guys struggling to get grant and is a part of the waiting game. I have applied on 13th Oct'15 with South Australia State sponsorship then I got to know CO has been assigned on 18th of Nov'15. All documents uploaded on 7th of Dec'15. I got verification call from Delhi embassy on 9th March'16 and they also sent email to my boss on 8th of March'16. However embassy sent mail to my boss on 29th Feb'16 but sir responded on 8th of March when he received 2nd email from embassy again. Till now no any update from them ,Im waitinggg . As I got to know Australian Immigration & border protection authority are keeping strike in alternative day. Now god knows it will delay more visa processing or not. I don't have idea how long more i have to wait, now it;s more than 5 months.


Hey! Some people wait longer some get their grant quicker) 

You will get. Check the tracker for dates and waiting times 

Good luck


----------



## Arumugamg

*489 NSW Northern Inland or Murray*

All

I am a Transport Engineer 

Is there any one here planning to apply for 489 NSW Northern Inland or Murray? 

Looking forward reply

Thanks


----------



## downunder15

ananya_89 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am long time reader of this threat.Its very informative you guys share all here.
> I am on same boat with some of you guys struggling to get grant and is a part of the waiting game.
> I have applied on 13th Oct'15 with South Australia State sponsorship then I got to know CO has been assigned on 18th of Nov'15. All documents uploaded on 7th of Dec'15. I got verification call from Delhi embassy on 9th March'16 and they also sent email to my boss on 8th of March'16. However embassy sent mail to my boss on 29th Feb'16 but sir responded on 8th of March when he received 2nd email from embassy again.
> Till now no any update from them ,Im waitinggg . As I got to know Australian Immigration & border protection authority are keeping strike in alternative day. Now god knows it will delay more visa processing or not. I don't have idea how long more i have to wait, now it;s more than 5 months.


Here's the news from the border. --> Travellers - interruption to airport services from 29 March 2016, 

'' We are also ensuring appropriate contingencies are in place for visa and citizenship services. ''

So I guess we should wait a little longer.. sigh.


----------



## gurmeethundal

Hi All,

Any got grant in last week. In other thread someone got for 189...


----------



## indeara21

*Information Needed !*

I need a help to apply for a Student Visa for Australia. Actually, i am doing graduation in some reputed University in India & want to go Australia to complete my research on my topic but am not sure about the place to visit & reside as few parts are very expensive & out of my reach. I searched on internet & found microburbs site (microburbs(dot)com(dot)au) which have very unique & useful data but still need more information about it to plan better. Best preferable chances to apply for the same would be around May-June.... Hoping positive guidance on my issue.... Regards !


----------



## Abhijeet K

Hello everyone....
186 days and still counting......

Any good news?????
Any reason for delay ??? 
when we can expect fast track process???
what is wrong with DIBP????

Is delay relates with State sponsorship as I have applied visa for Queensland....... 

489 SS
qld
visa lodged 26 sep 2015
Case officer contacted 24 Nov 2015
required docs submitted on 26 Nov 2015


----------



## deepgill

9 months crossed guys...Waiting... Waiting...


----------



## jagney1990

hello,

I'm a civil engineer with 3 years of experience...
IELTS
R=7,l=7,w=6.5,s=6...overall = 6.5
My assessment is done
i'm planning to file my EOI next week ..
my cousin sister lives in Melbourne..
so i'm applying for subclass 489..
i'd like to know that how much time it takes to get the response of eoi and to get the visa..?


----------



## Kamboj

Hey Guys..
New to this thread and really got surprised applicants are waiting from a long time for visa grant even after CO contact. Really it is very hard to wait specially after CO contact.
Please check my signature and if anybody say anything about my expectation visa grant timeframe.
Does visa grant really depend on occupation also like SOL occupation processed fast.. i really don't think so.. do you? 

I hope everyone get their visa grant ASAP as i too can understand this pain of wait.

Best of luck all applicants.


----------



## rrajai

It's has been 376 days of waitting yaar.
Is there any upper limit of waitting?


----------



## andreyx108b

Kamboj said:


> Hey Guys.. New to this thread and really got surprised applicants are waiting from a long time for visa grant even after CO contact. Really it is very hard to wait specially after CO contact. Please check my signature and if anybody say anything about my expectation visa grant timeframe. Does visa grant really depend on occupation also like SOL occupation processed fast.. i really don't think so.. do you? I hope everyone get their visa grant ASAP as i too can understand this pain of wait. Best of luck all applicants.


Some wait longer.. Some get quicker... Check tracker for analytics too


----------



## joebastian

i have applied for 489 FS with everything completed waiting for Visa grant since 5 months. 
Designated area Melbourne.


----------



## Kamboj

andreyx108b said:


> Some wait longer.. Some get quicker... Check tracker for analytics too


How do you have these analysis i mean on what basis ?
It gave me exact date of CO Contact. How do you calculate ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Kamboj said:


> How do you have these analysis i mean on what basis ? It gave me exact date of CO Contact. How do you calculate ?


You can use the tool on myimmitracker, it gives all the stats and date estimate.


----------



## Bhruguraj

rrajai said:


> It's has been 376 days of waitting yaar.
> Is there any upper limit of waitting?


Immigration Australia is not obliged to process your application in a certain time frame. If you can't wait then withdraw your application and try another country


----------



## Bhruguraj

Abhijeet K said:


> yes i am doing the process through agent...But he said he can not put pressure on them.......so he only do mail for status nothing much more than that...
> 
> Last two three months I have been receiving same mail from DIBP...that " we can not say about time frame as it varies case to case however, that the department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalized as quickly as possible"
> 
> Quickly means what??? two three months and still waiting
> 
> :confused2::confused2:
> Visa applied 26 sep 2015
> 489 ss qld


Immigration Australia is not obliged to process your application in a certain time frame. If you can't wait then withdraw your application and try another country


----------



## rrajai

Bhruguraj said:


> Immigration Australia is not obliged to process your application in a certain time frame. If you can't wait then withdraw your application and try another country


Hi mats
Today, my immi.account's status has been changed to finalised. What does it mean?
Does it mean visa is granted or any thing else?


----------



## andreyx108b

rrajai said:


> Hi mats Today, my immi.account's status has been changed to finalised. What does it mean? Does it mean visa is granted or any thing else?


Decision has bern made - you should get a grant notice soon. Please update the tracker.


----------



## Abhijeet K

Bhruguraj said:


> Immigration Australia is not obliged to process your application in a certain time frame. If you can't wait then withdraw your application and try another country


Ohhhh thats great.....

then why you keep posting here ?????
DIBP will process as per their rules and regulations still we all are trying to keep us update through the forum including you.....


----------



## Abhijeet K

rrajai said:


> Hi mats
> Today, my immi.account's status has been changed to finalised. What does it mean?
> Does it mean visa is granted or any thing else?


thats a good news for you dear...


----------



## gurmeethundal

rrajai said:


> Hi mats
> Today, my immi.account's status has been changed to finalised. What does it mean?
> Does it mean visa is granted or any thing else?


Should be visa grant...


----------



## vutla9992

andreyx108b said:


> Decision has bern made - you should get a grant notice soon. Please update the tracker.


Dear forum guys, I was trying to fill Murray 489 application, but the pdf from the website is unable to fill, how to fill this application, please help me. Here I am providing link

http://www.rdamurray.org.au/assets/pdfs/489_Sponsorship_Form_July_2012Rev.pdf


please suggest me the alternative process.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Kamboj

Dear senior expats please suggest. I have claimed around 7 years of work experience for 2 companies i have worked & working. For first company i have given employment statement on company's letter head and for 2nd company i have given Statutory Declaration. 
Somebody suggested if you have given statutory declaration with a valid reason DIBP will not call to that employer. I want to know because my 2nd employer will not support me if DIBP call them. So i was just looking your views on this.


----------



## andreyx108b

Kamboj said:


> Dear senior expats please suggest. I have claimed around 7 years of work experience for 2 companies i have worked & working. For first company i have given employment statement on company's letter head and for 2nd company i have given Statutory Declaration. Somebody suggested if you have given statutory declaration with a valid reason DIBP will not call to that employer. I want to know because my 2nd employer will not support me if DIBP call them. So i was just looking your views on this.


They might call even if it is SD or Letterhead ref. 

However, in case of an SD quite often they call a person who signed the SD (not always, but often)


----------



## ananya_89

ananya_89 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am long time reader of this threat.Its very informative you guys share all here.
> I am on same boat with some of you guys struggling to get grant and is a part of the waiting game.
> I have applied on 13th Oct'15 with South Australia State sponsorship then I got to know CO has been assigned on 18th of Nov'15. All documents uploaded on 7th of Dec'15. I got verification call from Delhi embassy on 9th March'16 and they also sent email to my boss on 8th of March'16. However embassy sent mail to my boss on 29th Feb'16 but sir responded on 8th of March when he received 2nd email from embassy again.
> Till now no any update from them ,Im waitinggg . As I got to know Australian Immigration & border protection authority are keeping strike in alternative day. Now god knows it will delay more visa processing or not. I don't have idea how long more i have to wait, now it;s more than 5 months.


Hey Guys , I received grant on 29th March'16. Waiting game is over for me. Planning to move at end of May'16. Thanks a lot to god. Wish all remaining applicants get grant soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

ananya_89 said:


> Hey Guys , I received grant on 29th March'16. Waiting game is over for me. Planning to move at end of May'16. Thanks a lot to god. Wish all remaining applicants get grant soon.


Congrats! Could you please update the tracker?


----------



## gurmeethundal

Hi Guys,

Today is my lucky day.... I will remember this day as my visa Grant date i.e 06 April 2016. 

Thanks to all of you for help and support during this waiting time...

Hope you all will get your visa grant soon...


----------



## andreyx108b

gurmeethundal said:


> Hi Guys, Today is my lucky day.... I will remember this day as my visa Grant date i.e 06 April 2016.  Thanks to all of you for help and support during this waiting time... Hope you all will get your visa grant soon...


Congrats!!!


----------



## gurmeethundal

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!!


Special Thanks Andrey. You are first person who replied to my queries when I joined this fourm.


----------



## andreyx108b

gurmeethundal said:


> Special Thanks Andrey. You are first person who replied to my queries when I joined this fourm.


heheh)) 

Now its nice to see you are getting a grant - thats a very special moment, i know how it feels... ))) 

So enjoy... and now new steps to make!)


----------



## Dest_Aus

joebastian said:


> i have applied for 489 FS with everything completed waiting for Visa grant since 5 months.
> Designated area Melbourne.


Hi, I have applied for 489 FS on 6th December. Still waiting.


----------



## joebastian

Dest_Aus said:


> Hi, I have applied for 489 FS on 6th December. Still waiting.


I have lodged my visa on Oct 2015. Its an waiting game. whomever waits patiently wins the game.


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations... Gurmeet and ananya. You are lucky guys. Enjoy your grant!


----------



## panna

Dest_Aus said:


> Hi, I have applied for 489 FS on 6th December. Still waiting.


i did applied to on 8th DEC. ANZSCO 263111 with 65 points. till now the status is 'APPLICATION RECEIVED', no clue whats happening. no verification yet.
patients became frustration & now after almost 4 months depression.


----------



## rd85164

All guys who're waiting. can you kindly update your signature. and pls share which stream did you apply in? viz. 489 family or State sponsorship?

Thanks.
Normally they prioritize as per the below link.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...dards/skilled-migration-visa-processing-times
The 489 State nomination is Priority 3 and Family Sponsorship is priority 4. and time for processing both is 3 months. I guess you should call or mail them and check the status.
a quote from their website: _Applications for visa subclasses 186, 187, 189, 190, or 489 which are lodged through SkillSelect will be given the highest priority within each priority processing group._


----------



## deepak7782

gurmeethundal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today is my lucky day.... I will remember this day as my visa Grant date i.e 06 April 2016.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for help and support during this waiting time...
> 
> Hope you all will get your visa grant soon...


congrates dear.... gud luck 4 future


----------



## deepak7782

ananya_89 said:


> hey guys , i received grant on 29th march'16. Waiting game is over for me. Planning to move at end of may'16. Thanks a lot to god. Wish all remaining applicants get grant soon.


congrates !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928

gurmeethundal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today is my lucky day.... I will remember this day as my visa Grant date i.e 06 April 2016.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for help and support during this waiting time...
> 
> Hope you all will get your visa grant soon...


Congratulations Gurmeet, ready to enjoy again ! 

Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928

Hey guys , RD Orana (NSW) has 233211 (professional civil engineer) on SOL , but their website shows,
"We are not accepting any further invitation at this moment" 
Still can I apply to them for State sponsorship.
Regards

Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928

jagney1990 said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm a civil engineer with 3 years of experience...
> IELTS
> R=7,l=7,w=6.5,s=6...overall = 6.5
> My assessment is done
> i'm planning to file my EOI next week ..
> my cousin sister lives in Melbourne..
> so i'm applying for subclass 489..
> i'd like to know that how much time it takes to get the response of eoi and to get the visa..?


Hi there,
How much points your are summing up to now

Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## boxofchoc

ananya_89 said:


> Hey Guys , I received grant on 29th March'16. Waiting game is over for me. Planning to move at end of May'16. Thanks a lot to god. Wish all remaining applicants get grant soon.


Congrats ananya


----------



## boxofchoc

gurmeethundal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today is my lucky day.... I will remember this day as my visa Grant date i.e 06 April 2016.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for help and support during this waiting time...
> 
> Hope you all will get your visa grant soon...


Congrats Gurmeethundal


----------



## deepgill

boxofchoc said:


> Congrats Gurmeethundal


Hi boxofchoc have you reached in Australia? I am still waiting for grant


----------



## boxofchoc

deepgill said:


> Hi boxofchoc have you reached in Australia? I am still waiting for grant


Yes Deepgill, I am in Darwin now. still struggling to settle in the heat. beautiful place with friendly people.
Its a pity they havent granted you yet. Im very sure you will smile just keep the faith. i have you all in my prayers.


----------



## kerana

Hi Friends, I need your help.
My occupation is 224512. I can find my occupation on NSW 489 occupation list but its't marked by region (Far South Coast, Orana, Murray and so on). Am I eligible to apply for 489 in NSW with my occupation or not?


----------



## Kamboj

I got CO Allocation on 23rd day of visa lodge for 489 SS for 323211. Is it a sign that things can happen early or it does not matter when CO got allocate, it has to take 3-4 even 6 months for visa grant. I am on 48th day of visa lodge. Uploaded TRA Migration Point Advice also along with all other docs. CO requested only Form 80 & uploaded on the same day.

Expecting your experience to share.


----------



## ChiuEleanora

I found your post interesting.


----------



## rd85164

Harpreetsingh05928 said:


> Hey guys , RD Orana (NSW) has 233211 (professional civil engineer) on SOL , but their website shows,
> "We are not accepting any further invitation at this moment"
> Still can I apply to them for State sponsorship.
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using Tapatalk


I guess you can apply. If I were you, I wouldn't because if they're not accepting it means they're done till 1st July. 
Also, if you can update your signature, It'd be better, It'll give us a better idea to respond in a better way.

Cheers,
Rahul


----------



## rd85164

kerana said:


> Hi Friends, I need your help.
> My occupation is 224512. I can find my occupation on NSW 489 occupation list but its't marked by region (Far South Coast, Orana, Murray and so on). Am I eligible to apply for 489 in NSW with my occupation or not?


As per my research, no you are not eligible to apply for 489 in NSW.
You are eligible for 190 in NSW and 489 in QLD.

Rest you can check yourself on below link.
https://www.anzscosearch.com/224512.php

Cheers,
Rahul


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928

rd85164 said:


> I guess you can apply. If I were you, I wouldn't because if they're not accepting it means they're done till 1st July.
> Also, if you can update your signature, It'd be better, It'll give us a better idea to respond in a better way.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rahul


Thanks Rahul,
Just updated my Signature.
Regards

IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, W-6 S-7
EA -Apply 21st Jan 16, +VE 23rd Feb 16, EOI 489 SS (any)- 3rd Mar-16
ANZSCO- 233211 Civil Engg.


----------



## Kamboj

Kamboj said:


> I got CO Allocation on 23rd day of visa lodge for 489 SS for 323211. Is it a sign that things can happen early or it does not matter when CO got allocate, it has to take 3-4 even 6 months for visa grant. I am on 48th day of visa lodge. Uploaded TRA Migration Point Advice also along with all other docs. CO requested only Form 80 & uploaded on the same day.
> 
> Expecting your experience to share.


Can i hear from somebody..


----------



## joebastian

I hope many people those who migrated are struggling to settle down there. People who are awaiting for visa grant, its good to be patient and wait until the right time comes. 

My prayers will b there for all those who are recently entered with 489 visa.

Cheers,


----------



## rd85164

Kamboj said:


> Can i hear from somebody..


Kamboj,
Average wait for SS is around 3 months. Though I've recently seen at-least 5 people who applied in 2016 (under 189/190/489) and got grants already.
So keep your fingers crossed.

Good Luck.
Cheers,
Rahul


----------



## rd85164

Harpreetsingh05928 said:


> Thanks Rahul,
> Just updated my Signature.
> Regards
> 
> IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, W-6 S-7
> EA -Apply 21st Jan 16, +VE 23rd Feb 16, EOI 489 SS (any)- 3rd Mar-16
> ANZSCO- 233211 Civil Engg.


Harpreet,
Try for IELTS and aim 7, or if you wish to, try your luck at PTE. I guess with a little practice, scoring 65 in PTE is pretty easy job as compared to IELTS.

Cheers,
Rahul.


----------



## Kamboj

rd85164 said:


> Kamboj,
> Average wait for SS is around 3 months. Though I've recently seen at-least 5 people who applied in 2016 (under 189/190/489) and got grants already.
> So keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Good Luck.
> Cheers,
> Rahul


Thank you Mr. Rahul..


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928

rd85164 said:


> Harpreet,
> Try for IELTS and aim 7, or if you wish to, try your luck at PTE. I guess with a little practice, scoring 65 in PTE is pretty easy job as compared to IELTS.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rahul.


Thanks for advice, I am planning for same this month, earlier I didn't practiced before IELTS , but now it's time to spare some time, 
Anybody knows a practice institute or centre for PTE practice in Chandigarh. 
Thanks in advance
Regards 
Harpreet Singh

IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, W-6 S-7
EA -Apply 21st Jan 16, +VE 23rd Feb 16, EOI 489 SS (any)- 3rd Mar-16
ANZSCO- 233211 Civil Engg.


----------



## vutla9992

andreyx108b said:


> heheh))
> 
> Now its nice to see you are getting a grant - thats a very special moment, i know how it feels... )))
> 
> So enjoy... and now new steps to make!)



Dear Andrey, could you send me any matter format to mention in e-mail to 489 visa Murray, while applying our application, do we need to just send all required documents or need to write any letter along with documents.

Thanks,


----------



## network

sunilkchopra said:


> This is what you need. I have attached the form...Your sponsor need to fill it and sign it
> and then send it to you




Hey,

If I apply with my wife as dependent. So in this sponsor declaration form, should my sponsor write the name of both of us or only mine. ??

Regards,
Network


----------



## vutla9992

network said:


> Hey,
> 
> If I apply with my wife as dependent. So in this sponsor declaration form, should my sponsor write the name of both of us or only mine. ??
> 
> Regards,
> Network


Dear Network,

Do we need to write any letter along with documents while submitting our 489 application by e-mail


----------



## Kamboj

Harpreetsingh05928 said:


> Thanks for advice, I am planning for same this month, earlier I didn't practiced before IELTS , but now it's time to spare some time,
> Anybody knows a practice institute or centre for PTE practice in Chandigarh.
> Thanks in advance
> Regards
> Harpreet Singh
> 
> IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, W-6 S-7
> EA -Apply 21st Jan 16, +VE 23rd Feb 16, EOI 489 SS (any)- 3rd Mar-16
> ANZSCO- 233211 Civil Engg.


Hello Harpreet,

There is coaching center run by madam in sector 70. She has very good track record for PTE results. She have classes at her home with morning & evening timing. I have attended classes for PTE there. I really recommend you to join classes there. If you are interested let me know i will provide the address & contact details of madam.


----------



## downunder15

gurmeethundal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today is my lucky day.... I will remember this day as my visa Grant date i.e 06 April 2016.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for help and support during this waiting time...
> 
> Hope you all will get your visa grant soon...


Congratulations!


----------



## joebastian

Any members who have received grant with 489 Family Sponsor this year (2016) till date. I think its in the third priority. 

Please leave your Visa Status.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## andreyx108b

joebastian said:


> Any members who have received grant with 489 Family Sponsor this year (2016) till date. I think its in the third priority. Please leave your Visa Status. Cheers, Joe


Quite a few got it.


----------



## pre4189

why DIBP is taking more time in visa grant?? previously it was happening faster .. anybody plzz


----------



## joebastian

I heard that there is quota system for certain visa. If the quota is full for the current year ie.(July- July) you have to wait until next year quota reserve. ie. till July 2016. 

Is that true. Please share your thoughts. 

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928

Kamboj said:


> Hello Harpreet,
> 
> There is coaching center run by madam in sector 70. She has very good track record for PTE results. She have classes at her home with morning & evening timing. I have attended classes for PTE there. I really recommend you to join classes there. If you are interested let me know i will provide the address & contact details of madam.


Thanks mate, 
Please share the contact , my email address is [email protected]
I m planning to appear on 23 or 24 April. 
Also please let me know for how many days I should get the lectures/training
Regards
Harpreet Singh

IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, W-6 S-7
EA -Apply 21st Jan 16, +VE 23rd Feb 16, EOI 489 SS (any)- 3rd Mar-16
ANZSCO- 233211 Civil Engg.


----------



## panna

Today on 120th day, after visa lodge i received CO allocation mail with request for more evidence of employment. Tonight i am going to upload all requested docs. 

'GOD KNOWS HOW MUCH MORE TIME IT WILL TAKE'



Arun any update on your file?


----------



## hammad103

Do they verify from current employer or previous?


----------



## andreyx108b

hammad103 said:


> Do they verify from current employer or previous?


Both, sometimes both, sometimes none.


----------



## MarcoNSW

*Health examination*

Hi all,

One month ago I uploaded most documents, except form 80, and I still waiting for the first CO contact. Could someone tells me should I need to organise health examination or wait for CO contact.

When I open visa application, there is written:

-	View health assesment:

Examinations required

This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.

Organise health examinations.

Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused.

Thank you very much in advance!!!

Marco


----------



## alexdegzy

panna said:


> Today on 120th day, after visa lodge i received CO allocation mail with request for more evidence of employment. Tonight i am going to upload all requested docs.
> 
> 'GOD KNOWS HOW MUCH MORE TIME IT WILL TAKE'
> 
> 
> 
> Arun any update on your file?




Hello Panna, you might not wait much longer from the look of things , anyway the end is worth waiting for. Would you mind sharing the specific docs requested by the CO...


----------



## alexdegzy

Got invited ! Good luck folks .


----------



## snbalar

Kamboj said:


> Can i hear from somebody..


hello guys 

i have applied for skill assessment in VU for FITTER general. 323211

does any body have any idea about technical interview will be taken or not in assessment process?

i am very nervous about technical interview....

please help me for this.......


----------



## snbalar

Kamboj said:


> Thank you Mr. Rahul..





Kamboj said:


> Hello Harpreet,
> 
> There is coaching center run by madam in sector 70. She has very good track record for PTE results. She have classes at her home with morning & evening timing. I have attended classes for PTE there. I really recommend you to join classes there. If you are interested let me know i will provide the address & contact details of madam.


hello kamboj 

i want to talk with you...

will you give me your contact detail.

i am from surat (gujarat)


----------



## BARDIYA

Anyone waiting for 489 Tasmania grant ?

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## snbalar

BARDIYA said:


> Anyone waiting for 489 Tasmania grant ?
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)



hello Mr. bardiya 

did you face interview in assessment process ?

how it is ?


----------



## panna

alexdegzy said:


> Hello Panna, you might not wait much longer from the look of things , anyway the end is worth waiting for. Would you mind sharing the specific docs requested by the CO...


'more evidence of employment'


----------



## BARDIYA

snbalar said:


> hello Mr. bardiya
> 
> did you face interview in assessment process ?
> 
> how it is ?


No interview I have faced


----------



## vetop

Hi just would like to check any procurement specialist here who had been granted visa?


----------



## Dest_Aus

joebastian said:


> Any members who have received grant with 489 Family Sponsor this year (2016) till date. I think its in the third priority.
> 
> Please leave your Visa Status.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joe


Hi, Yesterday I got my grant notification on 489Family Sponsor Subclass.
Below is my details:
Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
IELTS: 7/6.5/6.5/6.5
EOI Details: 489 FS (State=Victoria)/ Total Points=65 (age-30/exp-10/edu-15/FS-10)
EOI Submitted: 1st October, 15
EOI invited: 6th November, 15
Visa lodged: 6th December, 15
CO Contact (Brisbane): 16th December, 2015 (Asked for PCC, Medical and Form-80)
Docs Uploaded: 11th January, 16
Called Brisbane Office: 12th April, 2016
Visa Grant: 13th April, 2016

No Contact from DIBP was made after providing requested docs and no employment verification was also done as far as I know.


----------



## andreyx108b

Dest_Aus said:


> Hi, Yesterday I got my grant notification on 489Family Sponsor Subclass. Below is my details: Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312) IELTS: 7/6.5/6.5/6.5 EOI Details: 489 FS (State=Victoria)/ Total Points=65 (age-30/exp-10/edu-15/FS-10) EOI Submitted: 1st October, 15 EOI invited: 6th November, 15 Visa lodged: 6th December, 15 CO Contact (Brisbane): 16th December, 2015 (Asked for PCC, Medical and Form-80) Docs Uploaded: 11th January, 16 Called Brisbane Office: 12th April, 2016 Visa Grant: 13th April, 2016 No Contact from DIBP was made after providing requested docs and no employment verification was also done as far as I know.


Congrats!


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrsts


----------



## deepgill

Dest_Aus said:


> Hi, Yesterday I got my grant notification on 489Family Sponsor Subclass.
> Below is my details:
> Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
> IELTS: 7/6.5/6.5/6.5
> EOI Details: 489 FS (State=Victoria)/ Total Points=65 (age-30/exp-10/edu-15/FS-10)
> EOI Submitted: 1st October, 15
> EOI invited: 6th November, 15
> Visa lodged: 6th December, 15
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 16th December, 2015 (Asked for PCC, Medical and Form-80)
> Docs Uploaded: 11th January, 16
> Called Brisbane Office: 12th April, 2016
> Visa Grant: 13th April, 2016
> 
> No Contact from DIBP was made after providing requested docs and no employment verification was also done as far as I know.


Congratulations... Dest_Aus😁


----------



## deepak7782

Dest_Aus said:


> Hi, Yesterday I got my grant notification on 489Family Sponsor Subclass.
> Below is my details:
> Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
> IELTS: 7/6.5/6.5/6.5
> EOI Details: 489 FS (State=Victoria)/ Total Points=65 (age-30/exp-10/edu-15/FS-10)
> EOI Submitted: 1st October, 15
> EOI invited: 6th November, 15
> Visa lodged: 6th December, 15
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 16th December, 2015 (Asked for PCC, Medical and Form-80)
> Docs Uploaded: 11th January, 16
> Called Brisbane Office: 12th April, 2016
> Visa Grant: 13th April, 2016
> 
> No Contact from DIBP was made after providing requested docs and no employment verification was also done as far as I know.


congrates !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tchinyi

Dest_Aus said:


> IELTS: 7/6.5/6.5/6.5


Dude, what is Victoria english requirement ? overall band 6.5 or each section band 7.0 ?


----------



## boxofchoc

Dest_Aus said:


> Hi, Yesterday I got my grant notification on 489Family Sponsor Subclass.
> Below is my details:
> Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
> IELTS: 7/6.5/6.5/6.5
> EOI Details: 489 FS (State=Victoria)/ Total Points=65 (age-30/exp-10/edu-15/FS-10)
> EOI Submitted: 1st October, 15
> EOI invited: 6th November, 15
> Visa lodged: 6th December, 15
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 16th December, 2015 (Asked for PCC, Medical and Form-80)
> Docs Uploaded: 11th January, 16
> Called Brisbane Office: 12th April, 2016
> Visa Grant: 13th April, 2016
> 
> No Contact from DIBP was made after providing requested docs and no employment verification was also done as far as I know.



congrats


----------



## vutla9992

boxofchoc said:


> congrats


Hi, 

good to see your PTE scores, as I am appearing for exam in June 4th, but with this English why did you applied for 489 visa, although you are eligible for 190 Northern Territory, is there any special reason? is it easy to get 489 than 190 ?


----------



## shrif

Hi,

I lodged my visa on 24/11/2015 and still now did not receive any updates..anyone here with similar timeline.


489 FS
VISA Applied 24/11/15
CO assigned 14/12/2015
Information provided: 25/12/2015

Thanks
Sherif


----------



## boxofchoc

vutla9992 said:


> Hi,
> 
> good to see your PTE scores, as I am appearing for exam in June 4th, but with this English why did you applied for 489 visa, although you are eligible for 190 Northern Territory, is there any special reason? is it easy to get 489 than 190 ?


I applied for 190 just like many others before me in NT , but was granted 489.


----------



## forum_user

I don't know i am in the correct window or not...... Im going to apply 489 subsequent visa for my wife next week. Can i do it using my immi account or she needs to do it ??


----------



## zachishtti

Boss, 


Please Share your Landing Plan. 


Thanks


----------



## vpt

Hi 

My brother submitted EOI for NSW on 26th Jan 2016 under 489 and ANZCO 261313 and haven't received any EMAIL about approval.

Age : 25
Education : 10
Exp : 10
IELTS : 6 Band

AND IF HE DONT GET THE APPROVAL BEFORE END OF APRIL 2016 then he will lose the age points to 15 due to his age turning 40 in 1st week of MAy 2016

pl help when he can get the approval and without getting approval he can still submit the visa file and wait for approval


----------



## andreyx108b

vpt said:


> Hi My brother submitted EOI for NSW on 26th Jan 2016 under 489 and ANZCO 261313 and haven't received any EMAIL about approval. Age : 25 Education : 10 Exp : 10 IELTS : 6 Band AND IF HE DONT GET THE APPROVAL BEFORE END OF APRIL 2016 then he will lose the age points to 15 due to his age turning 40 in 1st week of MAy 2016 pl help when he can get the approval and without getting approval he can still submit the visa file and wait for approval


Did get an invite from nsw? If he did Your brother can ask to expedite the process as he will loose points.


----------



## vpt

No he haven't received the invite?


----------



## vpt

my brother submitted his application through Visa Agent and he is not giving any information and its frustrating because he has only 2-3 weeks time

can we call direct to nsw state and speak about his situation


----------



## vpt

andreyx108b said:


> Did get an invite from nsw? If he did Your brother can ask to expedite the process as he will loose points.


no he haven't received the invite


----------



## vpt

vpt said:


> no he haven't received the invite


He submited the file via Migration Agent and he is not giving any details he is telling that he need to wait but we can wait due to his age point will be problem after 1 week of may so whats the next step and when his round is coming


----------



## Jasmin FR

[email protected]
[email protected]

Send email to these 2 emails address, this might be helpful.








vpt said:


> Hi
> 
> My brother submitted EOI for NSW on 26th Jan 2016 under 489 and ANZCO 261313 and haven't received any EMAIL about approval.
> 
> Age : 25
> Education : 10
> Exp : 10
> IELTS : 6 Band
> 
> AND IF HE DONT GET THE APPROVAL BEFORE END OF APRIL 2016 then he will lose the age points to 15 due to his age turning 40 in 1st week of MAy 2016
> 
> pl help when he can get the approval and without getting approval he can still submit the visa file and wait for approval


----------



## zachishtti

Dear Fellows, 

If you are in adelaide . Please advise for job hunting advises. 

Thanks 

Zubair


----------



## vpt

submitted email to both email but no response yet


----------



## Arumugamg

I am planning to apply for 489 South Australia Visa 

Is there anybody here who applied EOI and separate application SA how long does it take to get ITA??


----------



## andreyx108b

Arumugamg said:


> I am planning to apply for 489 South Australia Visa Is there anybody here who applied EOI and separate application SA how long does it take to get ITA??


Search the thread, pm those who did - best way.


----------



## hcelgoog

vpt said:


> submitted email to both email but no response yet


Dear Vpt
I am a fread that your brother should receive the invitation befor his coming birth date to lock his age points. In other words, if he got the invitation befor his age turn to 40, then he will secur 25 points even if he receive the grant later after exceeding 40 years.


----------



## DanAli

Hi guys,
I have been granted 489 visa on 19/04/16 
EOI date 17/9/15 
Invitation received 30/ 11/15 
Visa applied 8/2/16 on external auditor

Points 50+ 10(Pte 65 each) + 10 regional =70 total

I have been granted visa to move in any Australia's regional / low population areas, however I was sponsored by Orana region. Do I still have to ask for release or inform orana region that I want to go somewhere else? 

How many days do I have to move there because it doesn't show in my grant letter or conditions? 

Will really appreciate your response.


----------



## Pranavjalpa

Hey all
Last monday I received physical verification at my office. But I was on leave as me and my wife r expecting our first baby any time. They verified about my job and other things with my director and project manager, also they had a little talk with my colleague. Now that they have done inquiry, In how much time can i expect a decision? I have already replied to Natural justice mail earlier on 27th of july 2015


----------



## Arumugamg

*489 South Australia*

I am planning to apply for 489 South Australia Visa 

Is there anybody here who applied EOI and separate application SA how long does it take to get ITA??


----------



## Inazir

Hi team of 489, 
My case is;
Orana sponsorship applied: 30/09/2015
Orana sponsorship received: 7/01/2016
DIBP Invitation received: 13/01/2016
Lodged application: 19/01/2016
Case officer requested for more documents: 22/03/2016
Visa Grant: ?????? 

This waiting is killing. Can anyone please let me know approximately how long will it take for the visa to be granted?

Thanks


----------



## Inazir

joebastian said:


> I heard that there is quota system for certain visa. If the quota is full for the current year ie.(July- July) you have to wait until next year quota reserve. ie. till July 2016.
> 
> Is that true. Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe, 
I applied through a migration agent in australia. My lawyer said they have almost reached the quota so there may be a waiting. He asked to expect a granted visa between now and July. Even I am not sure about this quota. If you get to know please share the information


----------



## jveer

I am having a question about filing eoi, in my resume which I submitted to vetassesss I stated that I started my work in june 2012 but in the outcome letter they counted from sept 2012 in outcome letter. In filing eoi in employment history which date should I mention , the date on which I actually started or from which they counted .
It was written somewhere that dates in eoi must match with outcome letter. Any suggestion ?


----------



## sk804

jveer said:


> I am having a question about filing eoi, in my resume which I submitted to vetassesss I stated that I started my work in june 2012 but in the outcome letter they counted from sept 2012 in outcome letter. In filing eoi in employment history which date should I mention , the date on which I actually started or from which they counted .
> It was written somewhere that dates in eoi must match with outcome letter. Any suggestion ?


Jveer.....

Make two separate entry breaking to and from Vetassess counting, and important is. ... mark and unmark "relevant" accordingly. 

Hope that helps.....


----------



## indossie

*Nt 489*

Anyone applying for NT 489 nomination?


----------



## oknee

indossie said:


> Anyone applying for NT 489 nomination?


I will apply , gathering the requirements.


----------



## joebastian

hi,

Quota system is true for certain visa's, but anything may happen depending upon the job data in Australia. Thats why he has told you u can expect from now to july. Few have received Grant this year till now as we could see the proof by this forum. So let we all think that we would surly be the grant in July 2016. 

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Inazir

joebastian said:


> hi,
> 
> Quota system is true for certain visa's, but anything may happen depending upon the job data in Australia. Thats why he has told you u can expect from now to july. Few have received Grant this year till now as we could see the proof by this forum. So let we all think that we would surly be the grant in July 2016.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joe


According to my research;
- Total of 190,000 places allocated for migration
- 128,000 skilled migration
* 28,850 state, regional, business investors (our category)

Only 10,700 invitations issued for state, regional and business investors out of 28,850. Therefore approximately 18,000 places left for this year, that is 2 months left.

Furthermore I inquired from a leading migration agent in Australia (Iscah) and they said those who received an invitation need not worry about quota because they have issued invitations since there are remaining places. if quota is reached then invitations will not be issued.


----------



## andreyx108b

joebastian said:


> hi, Quota system is true for certain visa's, but anything may happen depending upon the job data in Australia. Thats why he has told you u can expect from now to july. Few have received Grant this year till now as we could see the proof by this forum. So let we all think that we would surly be the grant in July 2016. Cheers, Joe


I think quota is not for sc489.. i guess it goes under "state sponsored".


----------



## Inazir

andreyx108b said:


> joebastian said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, Quota system is true for certain visa's, but anything may happen depending upon the job data in Australia. Thats why he has told you u can expect from now to july. Few have received Grant this year till now as we could see the proof by this forum. So let we all think that we would surly be the grant in July 2016. Cheers, Joe
> 
> 
> 
> I think quota is not for sc489.. i guess it goes under "state sponsored".
Click to expand...

Not really. Don't get confused with occupational ceiling with migration quota.
Your correct occupational ceiling does not affect 489 regional sponsorship. Suppose if DIBP has allocated 2500 places for general accountants then it applies only for 189 independent migration. And after it reaches the ceiling of 2500 accountants still a state can sponsor an accountant if they require. 
However migration quota is different. Immigration minister has allocated 28,850 places for 190, 489, 188 and 132. 
This is what I understood, if I am wrong please correct me.


----------



## joebastian

Inazir said:


> According to my research;
> - Total of 190,000 places allocated for migration
> - 128,000 skilled migration
> * 28,850 state, regional, business investors (our category)
> 
> Only 10,700 invitations issued for state, regional and business investors out of 28,850. Therefore approximately 18,000 places left for this year, that is 2 months left.
> 
> Furthermore I inquired from a leading migration agent in Australia (Iscah) and they said those who received an invitation need not worry about quota because they have issued invitations since there are remaining places. if quota is reached then invitations will not be issued.


Then lets be patient and wait till we receive grant and don't get confused.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## joebastian

Inazir said:


> Not really. Don't get confused with occupational ceiling with migration quota.
> Your correct occupational ceiling does not affect 489 regional sponsorship. Suppose if DIBP has allocated 2500 places for general accountants then it applies only for 189 independent migration. And after it reaches the ceiling of 2500 accountants still a state can sponsor an accountant if they require.
> However migration quota is different. Immigration minister has allocated 28,850 places for 190, 489, 188 and 132.
> This is what I understood, if I am wrong please correct me.



Hi

The actual time frame for 489 visa 3-4 months. Then why is dibp held up all the visa grants.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Inazir

joebastian said:


> Inazir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Don't get confused with occupational ceiling with migration quota.
> Your correct occupational ceiling does not affect 489 regional sponsorship. Suppose if DIBP has allocated 2500 places for general accountants then it applies only for 189 independent migration. And after it reaches the ceiling of 2500 accountants still a state can sponsor an
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> The actual time frame for 489 visa 3-4 months. Then why is dibp held up all the visa grants.
> 
> Cheers,
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe,
> Yes time frame is 3 months. I heard from my lawyer the visa will be granted between now and July. Therefore it could be tomorrow as well. To be honest I am not sure why the process is slow.
> Additionally lawyer said decision is made and I have to wait for the visa to be ganted.
Click to expand...


----------



## DanAli

Don't worry dude. They should issue you visa soon because my case was same. I provided documents and after two weeks I got visa issued.


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck to all who are waiting!)


----------



## Inazir

DanAli said:


> Don't worry dude. They should issue you visa soon because my case was same. I provided documents and after two weeks I got visa issued.


Congratz dude. Which state sponsored you?
Now it's been little more than 2 weeks I submitted all the required documents. Fingers crossed


----------



## hammad103

Do they conduct employment verification from current employer or previous?


----------



## andreyx108b

hammad103 said:


> Do they conduct employment verification from current employer or previous?


Both. 

Sometimes both, sometimes none.


----------



## Inazir

Any grants yet in this week?


----------



## Mau_go

Hi people

Lodged visa on 30th, January.
Co contacted on 30th March. Requested birth certificate
Co contacted ( a new CO ) again on 10th April. requested for aditional PCC from diferent states.

Now i´m waiting and very anxious. 

I would like to quit my job, but I don´t know if i would have to inform them about it. Eventhough i am not claimming points for work.

I recommend that everyone send everything complete at first. I was very surprised about migrating that i missed to send everything at first.

Wish good luck to everyone !


----------



## jveer

Mau_go said:


> Hi people
> 
> Lodged visa on 30th, January.
> Co contacted on 30th March. Requested birth certificate
> Co contacted ( a new CO ) again on 10th April. requested for aditional PCC from diferent states.
> 
> Now i´m waiting and very anxious.
> 
> I would like to quit my job, but I don´t know if i would have to inform them about it. Eventhough i am not claimming points for work.
> 
> I recommend that everyone send everything complete at first. I was very surprised about migrating that i missed to send everything at first.
> 
> Wish good luck to everyone !


Now you are reaching near your dream. Congrats . you are not claiming points for your work same as mine , can you tell me that whether they inquired about your work also? Are you applying on your own or with the help of agent ?


----------



## panna

Dear All
Its been 140 days since we applied for 489 FS. Suddenly on 120th day co assigned & asks for more evidence of employment. Again we have upload on 131th day ITR & Form 16 since 2003, Pay slips 4 copies a year since 2006, Experience latter with job description each company and bank statements. now the agent says we need to wait for another around 60 days. 
Its been more than 1 year 3 months since we started our preparation, written 5 times PTE & 2ice IELTS, but my luck could not score 7 in all, We wanted to be in Melbourne so the choice was to apply for 489fs,
The point is we paid at least one years salary as fees + consultant fees, since we have taken the decision to be in Melbourne our life become measurable. looking for a batter life could be so nasty & disappointing that i never knew. (every day get up by 5 am keep on checking IMMI Account till we go to the office), at night do not get sleep thinking about whats going happen next. Answering 6&1/2 year old sons about when are we going to Melbourne? & now my son does not went the admission in 2nd standard in the same school as he has said good bye to all his friends & teachers.
Really friends i dont know what to do?


----------



## Mau_go

Hi. They have only asked for these 2 items in two diferente times.
I have no agent.


----------



## kawal_547

panna said:


> Dear All
> Its been 140 days since we applied for 489 FS. Suddenly on 120th day co assigned & asks for more evidence of employment. Again we have upload on 131th day ITR & Form 16 since 2003, Pay slips 4 copies a year since 2006, Experience latter with job description each company and bank statements. now the agent says we need to wait for another around 60 days.
> Its been more than 1 year 3 months since we started our preparation, written 5 times PTE & 2ice IELTS, but my luck could not score 7 in all, We wanted to be in Melbourne so the choice was to apply for 489fs,
> The point is we paid at least one years salary as fees + consultant fees, since we have taken the decision to be in Melbourne our life become measurable. looking for a batter life could be so nasty & disappointing that i never knew. (every day get up by 5 am keep on checking IMMI Account till we go to the office), at night do not get sleep thinking about whats going happen next. Answering 6&1/2 year old sons about when are we going to Melbourne? & now my son does not went the admission in 2nd standard in the same school as he has said good bye to all his friends & teachers.
> Really friends i dont know what to do?


Hi Panna,

All I can tell is to be patient and keep up the spirits of yours n ur family.

From my end I can only pray that God answers ur prayers before mine and u get the grant for urself n family ASAP...or literally tomorrow and day after tomorrow he grants me.

All the best.


----------



## panna

kawal_547 said:


> Hi Panna,
> 
> All I can tell is to be patient and keep up the spirits of yours n ur family.
> 
> From my end I can only pray that God answers ur prayers before mine and u get the grant for urself n family ASAP...or literally tomorrow and day after tomorrow he grants me.
> 
> All the best.


thanks Bro. wish you the same. hope god listen to our prayer & bless us with grant..


----------



## DanAli

I was sponsored by NSW Orana region.


----------



## rd85164

panna said:


> Dear All
> Its been 140 days since we applied for 489 FS. Suddenly on 120th day co assigned & asks for more evidence of employment. Again we have upload on 131th day ITR & Form 16 since 2003, Pay slips 4 copies a year since 2006, Experience latter with job description each company and bank statements. now the agent says we need to wait for another around 60 days.
> Its been more than 1 year 3 months since we started our preparation, written 5 times PTE & 2ice IELTS, but my luck could not score 7 in all, We wanted to be in Melbourne so the choice was to apply for 489fs,
> The point is we paid at least one years salary as fees + consultant fees, since we have taken the decision to be in Melbourne our life become measurable. looking for a batter life could be so nasty & disappointing that i never knew. (every day get up by 5 am keep on checking IMMI Account till we go to the office), at night do not get sleep thinking about whats going happen next. Answering 6&1/2 year old sons about when are we going to Melbourne? & now my son does not went the admission in 2nd standard in the same school as he has said good bye to all his friends & teachers.
> Really friends i dont know what to do?


Hello Panna,

Have you tried calling them? Sometimes calling them helps you get a better view of the status. Has there been any verification so far? Normally verification happens for the cases which adds to the time. 
And 489 is Regional sponsored or Family Sponsored?



DanAli said:


> I was sponsored by NSW Orana region.


DanAli, Can you share your timeline please. What is your current status?

Rahul.


----------



## pre4189

i had employment verification with present employer on 19 th april ..i think my employer supported me well. but im still waiting . how long it would take ?..


----------



## rd85164

pre4189, Normally people get a response from them in a couple of weeks after verification however no one can surely predict when the Apollo will land on the Moon.

BTW how many points did you claim and what is your Timeline?


----------



## pre4189

rd85164 said:


> pre4189, Normally people get a response from them in a couple of weeks after verification however no one can surely predict when the Apollo will land on the Moon.
> 
> BTW how many points did you claim and what is your Timeline?


claimed 65 points.. visa lodged on 21dec


----------



## rd85164

And what about the Breakup. Did you claim any points for Work Ex?


----------



## pre4189

rd85164 said:


> And what about the Breakup. Did you claim any points for Work Ex?


yes, 10 points


----------



## andreyx108b

pre4189 said:


> i had employment verification with present employer on 19 th ..i think my employer supported me well. but im still waiting . how long it would take ?..


About 6-8 weeks


----------



## panna

Dear Keeda, Andrex & Others
Please analyse my case. 
I applied for 489fs with 65 points on 8th dec 2015, on 120th day CO assigned & asked for more evidence of employment.
Which i provided within 7 days of request. the application status is 'assessment in progress' 
now its been 143 days, 
The question is how long we have to wait now.
Is there any chances i should get my grant in next couple of weeks.
no job verification so far.


----------



## kawal_547

panna said:


> Dear Keeda, Andrex & Others
> Please analyse my case.
> I applied for 489fs with 65 points on 8th dec 2015, on 120th day CO assigned & asked for more evidence of employment.
> Which i provided within 7 days of request. the application status is 'assessment in progress'
> now its been 143 days,
> The question is how long we have to wait now.
> Is there any chances i should get my grant in next couple of weeks.
> no job verification so far.


Dear Panna,

Have you tried giving them a call?

As its been close to 5 months now, you can call them as the first step

Try calling them on Monday morning by 9:30-10:00 am their time.

Be polite and just put a normal query of the status of ur case 

Let's see what reply u get.

If they only reply u a standard reply that it's under normal processing them, ask them to leave a note for CO to look into your case post last contact

Hope it helps.


----------



## panna

kawal_547 said:


> Dear Panna,
> 
> Have you tried giving them a call?
> 
> As its been close to 5 months now, you can call them as the first step
> 
> Try calling them on Monday morning by 9:30-10:00 am their time.
> 
> Be polite and just put a normal query of the status of ur case
> 
> Let's see what reply u get.
> 
> If they only reply u a standard reply that it's under normal processing them, ask them to leave a note for CO to look into your case post last contact
> 
> Hope it helps.


thanks Bro, i shall call them on monday.


----------



## kawal_547

panna said:


> thanks Bro, i shall call them on monday.


Cool.

Keep us posted on your development.

All the best


----------



## Inazir

panna said:


> Dear All
> Its been 140 days since we applied for 489 FS. Suddenly on 120th day co assigned & asks for more evidence of employment. Again we have upload on 131th day ITR & Form 16 since 2003, Pay slips 4 copies a year since 2006, Experience latter with job description each company and bank statements. now the agent says we need to wait for another around 60 days.
> Its been more than 1 year 3 months since we started our preparation, written 5 times PTE & 2ice IELTS, but my luck could not score 7 in all, We wanted to be in Melbourne so the choice was to apply for 489fs,
> The point is we paid at least one years salary as fees + consultant fees, since we have taken the decision to be in Melbourne our life become measurable. looking for a batter life could be so nasty & disappointing that i never knew. (every day get up by 5 am keep on checking IMMI Account till we go to the office), at night do not get sleep thinking about whats going happen next. Answering 6&1/2 year old sons about when are we going to Melbourne? & now my son does not went the admission in 2nd standard in the same school as he has said good bye to all his friends & teachers.
> Really friends i dont know what to do?


Dear Panna, 
I was in Melbourne and my brother is a citizen and also lives in Melbourne. Initially I was planning to apply 489 FS so that I can go back to Melbourne, however decided against and applied 489 RS because of the time consumption for 489 FS. One of friend who is Melbourne now he got his 489 FS after 1 year and the best time to get it is the start of a financial year. You will definitely get it since you have an invitation therefore I would suggest not to panic just keep going. I hope you get it soon


----------



## panna

Inazir said:


> Dear Panna,
> I was in Melbourne and my brother is a citizen and also lives in Melbourne. Initially I was planning to apply 489 FS so that I can go back to Melbourne, however decided against and applied 489 RS because of the time consumption for 489 FS. One of friend who is Melbourne now he got his 489 FS after 1 year and the best time to get it is the start of a financial year. You will definitely get it since you have an invitation therefore I would suggest not to panic just keep going. I hope you get it soon


Thanks for your quick reply, 
you mean to say, i have to wait till July?


----------



## Inazir

Thanks for your quick reply, 
you mean to say, i have to wait till July?[/QUOTE]
Yeah, but that doesn't mean that definitely you have to wait till July. Like others you also have the chance on the next working day as well.


----------



## panna

Inazir said:


> Thanks for your quick reply,
> you mean to say, i have to wait till July?


Yeah, but that doesn't mean that definitely you have to wait till July. Like others you also have the chance on the next working day as well.[/QUOTE]

Thanks bro.


----------



## Inazir

If anyone been granted please update


----------



## joebastian

Hi Dude,

From the previous posts and reply's from the members in this thread i can *guess* that DIPB grants visa on second week Wednesday of each month. So we can expect grants on 11th of this month. This is just a guess. That too particularly for 489 FS. Beyond all limits there are some people receiving grants, so lets wait and see who is the lucky one.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Inazir

Hi everyone, 
https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/489-visa-tracker
All those who received and waiting for a grant please update your case details on the tracker so that way can analyse roughly the possible date for receiving a grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

Inazir said:


> Hi everyone, https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/489-visa-tracker All those who received and waiting for a grant please update your case details on the tracker so that way can analyse roughly the possible date for receiving a grant.


I will also add additional reports for you guys, just need more cases/data.


----------



## Inazir

Thanks andreyx108b


----------



## Jasmin FR

Dear panna,
I am also in same boat, It has been 93 days and even I gave bank statement of last 10 years. Still GSM.brisbane made employer verification and no answer yet.


----------



## Chinthana11

To All,

I am going to apply 887 soon. I am currently in 489(expire 2018) and fulfill the requirement of 887 but I found Job in Sydney. Before I move to Sydney, I want to clarify with My 489 visa Case Officer.
Please let me know the case officer email address, If someone know.

Thanks


----------



## Inazir

Chinthana11 said:


> To All,
> 
> I am going to apply 887 soon. I am currently in 489(expire 2018) and fulfill the requirement of 887 but I found Job in Sydney. Before I move to Sydney, I want to clarify with My 489 visa Case Officer.
> Please let me know the case officer email address, If someone know.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
I don't think you have to inform your case officer better you check with an agent their in australia. 
*Deleted - see Rule 10: here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Chinthana11

Inazir said:


> Hi,
> I don't think you have to inform your case officer better you check with an agent their in australia.
> *Deleted - see Rule 10: here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*


thanks for reply,
If I apply 887 my 489 condition remain until active my Bridging Visa. 489 expire 2018, So I have to wait until 2018. 887 process within 6 months. If I am not in 489 condition, It may be effect to my 887 process. It's mean, someone told me, I should wait in regional until grant 887. If I able to inform the case officer, then Case officer able to release my 489 condition. Because I am fulfill the requirement apply 887. I have been looking professional job since 2012. This is my first appointment. It is very important to my life. I don't like to miss this both golden opportunities.


----------



## Inazir

Chinthana11 said:


> Inazir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I don't think you have to inform your case officer better you check with an agent their in australia.
> *Deleted - see Rule 10: here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for reply,
> If I apply 887 my 489 condition remain until active my Bridging Visa. 489 expire 2018, So I have to wait until 2018. 887 process within 6 months. If I am not in 489 condition, It may be effect to my 887 process. It's mean, someone told me, I should wait in regional until grant 887. If I able to inform the case officer, then Case officer able to release my 489 condition. Because I am fulfill the requirement apply 887. I have been looking professional job since 2012. This is my first appointment. It is very important to my life. I don't like to miss this both golden opportunities.
Click to expand...

Hi,
If you have fulfilled 2 years requirement then you don't have to inform. 
I would suguest you to call immigration or consult with an agent (cost usually AUD 50 or 100)


----------



## Chinthana11

Inazir said:


> Hi,
> If you have fulfilled 2 years requirement then you don't have to inform.
> I would suguest you to call immigration or consult with an agent (cost usually AUD 50 or 100)


Thanks Mate, I am going to call immigration.


----------



## shrif

Hi,

I received a call for job verification today from Australia embassy. I lodged my visa on Nov. 2015

does that mean my application is going to be finalized or I still have a long waiting game??


----------



## jf2016

Hi everybody ! do i need to upload my photo (passport photo) to immiAccount after i lodged my EOI?
i'd read some of the forum said that i need to prepare the passport photo according to the immigration standard but i not sure where to upload... please help!


----------



## jf2016

*photo upload*

hi everyone! do i need to upload my photo (passport photo) to immiAccount after i lodged my EOI? as i'd read some of the forum said that need to prepare for the passport photo... Please help!


----------



## pre4189

shrif said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a call for job verification today from Australia embassy. I lodged my visa on Nov. 2015
> 
> does that mean my application is going to be finalized or I still have a long waiting game??


please update when you have the grant...


----------



## andreyx108b

jf2016 said:


> Hi everybody ! do i need to upload my photo (passport photo) to immiAccount after i lodged my EOI? i'd read some of the forum said that i need to prepare the passport photo according to the immigration standard but i not sure where to upload... please help!


Its is listed as required when applying for a visa (not EOI) but only few upload it to be honest.


----------



## Mau_go

andreyx108b said:


> Its is listed as required when applying for a visa (not EOI) but only few upload it to be honest.


Hey Andrey

If I want to quit my job now, do you thinck I should inform DIBP ?

I am not aplying points for work eventhough i infomed all my previus and current Jobs. I am concerned that it could affect my grant. And it could cause more delay. Its entering the 4th month and co contacted me twice. I am expecting grant for june or july


----------



## jf2016

thanks for your help! i think i'm in the middle of applying visa as i'm already made the payment
(5400, me and my wife) i suppose it should be upload via immiAccount at the left panel? but i just could not find the menu, can you give me a guide on it? thanks in advance !


----------



## jf2016

thanks for your help! i think i'm in the middle of applying visa as i'm already made the payment
(5400, me and my wife) i suppose it should be upload via immiAccount at the left panel? but i just could not find the menu, can you give me a guide on it? thanks in advance !


----------



## J and J

Hello 489 friends,

Well, for us it's been just like a dream run....

Chasing this dream since 2014 year end....

Applied for my assessment, got -ve from AACA (first shocker) - Dec,2014

Applied for my spouse from Vetassess, result +ve but 2 days after she lost 5 precious points on AGE(turn 33). Dec 2015 ..... didn't explore this possibility earlier, as it was on CSOL and with typical conditions....

Filed my advisory for alternative code - bit dicey response - my agent insisted for Skill assessment, though - March 2016

Filed for invitation from NT for spouse - only 50 points (provided Bank statement on April 13th) - April second week.
WITH (ALMOST) NO HOPE....

Her occupation eliminated from NT list - April 14

Apllied Full Assessment for myself - April 27th 



Received invite from NT for spouse - April 29th ( miracle for us), As my agent had applied 2-4 days before the release of New List 

Signed and sent back - April 29th

Approved - May 3rd

Apllied 489 visa - May 5th........

No idea, what happens next ????

Just sharing to raise the spirits of those who are in the same boat......... or even in a better ship !

Cheers


----------



## sumit003

Hello Everyone,

I really request a reply from anyone who could throw a light on my simple query on 489 FS Visa ?

I read on the DIPB website that to get a family sponsored visa, my job code should be from the SOL. 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...upations-lists

Does this mean that if my job code belongs to the CSOL, I cannot apply for the 489 visa ?

I am sorry if this question has already been answered in the previous posts, however, after scanning some of the pages, I couldn't get an answer to my question.

My job code is 225112 and it is part of the CSOL list.. I wanted to know if I am eligible to apply for a 489 visa ( I have a first cousin who can sponsor me for the visa who is staying in Victoria).

Also I know that a 190 visa would be better, but my job code doesnt really come out in the 6 states list and hence I think it is better I apply for a 489 Family Sponsored Visa and then apply for a PR (887 visa) later on. Am I correct in this thinking ?

Would really appreciate a reply on my query.

Thanks


----------



## joebastian

J and J said:


> Hello 489 friends,
> 
> Well, for us it's been just like a dream run....
> 
> Chasing this dream since 2014 year end....
> 
> Applied for my assessment, got -ve from AACA (first shocker) - Dec,2014
> 
> Applied for my spouse from Vetassess, result +ve but 2 days after she lost 5 precious points on AGE(turn 33). Dec 2015 ..... didn't explore this possibility earlier, as it was on CSOL and with typical conditions....
> 
> Filed my advisory for alternative code - bit dicey response - my agent insisted for Skill assessment, though - March 2016
> 
> Filed for invitation from NT for spouse - only 50 points (provided Bank statement on April 13th) - April second week.
> WITH (ALMOST) NO HOPE....
> 
> Her occupation eliminated from NT list - April 14
> 
> Apllied Full Assessment for myself - April 27th
> 
> 
> 
> Received invite from NT for spouse - April 29th ( miracle for us), As my agent had applied 2-4 days before the release of New List
> 
> Signed and sent back - April 29th
> 
> Approved - May 3rd
> 
> Apllied 489 visa - May 5th........
> 
> No idea, what happens next ????
> 
> Just sharing to raise the spirits of those who are in the same boat......... or even in a better ship !
> 
> Cheers


Hi Dude,

Me too on the same boat ..boarded at the end of 2014..... We Shall keep our spirit's up. *Hope our journey will end in July this year*. We must keep up our belief's up and be patient. At any cost our patients should not become frustration. 

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## J and J

Sure Joe !

Cheers.


----------



## Jnk

Hello Friends,

Finally my long awaited journey to visa grant finished today with the God's grace and elders blessings and your support.

Thank you very much for all the information I received from here for all of you friends.


----------



## boxofchoc

Jnk said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally my long awaited journey to visa grant finished today with the God's grace and elders blessings and your support.
> 
> Thank you very much for all the information I received from here for all of you friends.


congratulations


----------



## alexdegzy

Jnk said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally my long awaited journey to visa grant finished today with the God's grace and elders blessings and your support.
> 
> Thank you very much for all the information I received from here for all of you friends.




Congrats


----------



## Kamal28

Hi everyone need your help i was granted 487 visa in july 2014 (Which is no more exist ) .And now i almost done with my visa requirements such as 2 years living in designated area and 1 year full-time work but Now my query is in 2015 i went overseas for continuous 2 months but i am afraid that it was not paid holidays from my company to me as a i am working Sub contractor position 50 hrs a week , so now can i apply in july 2016 or i have to wait more two.months which i spend overseas and which subclass would be mine when ill apply P.R 489 or 887 ? AND ALSO HOW LONG IT TAKES TO GET THE RESULT FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCE. THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## joebastian

alexdegzy said:


> Congrats


Whats ur visa 489 FS or SS....?


----------



## Inazir

Congratz my friend. So happy to hear when someone in this group gets a grant. This gives us confidence too.


----------



## Inazir

boxofchoc said:


> Jnk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally my long awaited journey to visa grant finished today with the God's grace and elders blessings and your support.
> 
> Thank you very much for all the information I received from here for all of you friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz my friend. So happy to hear when someone in this group gets a grant. This gives us confidence too.
Click to expand...


----------



## joebastian

Congrats Dude. I hope your dream came true.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## andreyx108b

Jnk said:


> Hello Friends, Finally my long awaited journey to visa grant finished today with the God's grace and elders blessings and your support. Thank you very much for all the information I received from here for all of you friends.


Congratulations! Good luck!


----------



## anirudh sk

Hi, 
we have applied for subclass 489 visa this month for Northern Territory (NT) application is in the EOI pool. Please let me know the success rate for 489 7 visa in NT.


----------



## Vikram78

Dear frirnds,
I have logged my eoi on 11/05/16 for Northern Territory... Could anyone please help me to know about the processing time and the chances of getting it... I have 60 pts


----------



## Mau_go

Hi folks

I received grant letter today !!! for Murray Region !
After 3.5 months

I RECOMMEND to new people on the fórum. send everything right at fisrst to get direct grant, and save fome anxious times . Good luck people !!!

Visa lodged 29 jan 2016
First co contact 30 Fev 2016
Second Co contact 11 April 2016
Grant letter 13 May 2016


----------



## Inazir

Mau_go said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I received grant letter today !!! for Murray Region !
> After 3.5 months
> 
> I RECOMMEND to new people on the fórum. send everything right at fisrst to get direct grant, and save fome anxious times . Good luck people !!!
> 
> Visa lodged 29 jan 2016
> First co contact 30 Fev 2016
> Second Co contact 11 April 2016
> Grant letter 13 May 2016


Congratz. All the best for your future in Australia.
By the way is your case officer from adelaide or brisbane?


----------



## uttara

Hello all,

I applied 489 sp visa on 25th July, 2015. My case officer has been allocated on 15th Sept, 2015. After waiting for a long time I called them on 3rd March, 2016 and was told that the application is under processing. On 10th March, 2016 a second case officer asked for additional docs and I submitted them on 29th March, 2016. I again called them on 9th May, 2016 and was tod the same thing. Can anyone suggest me what really is going on with my application? It's nearly 10 months since I had submitted my application. Any suggestion is welcome.


----------



## Jasmin FR

Dear Uttara,
Even I am waiting from last 5 months and in June my invitation for Tasmania will be expire.I called my case officer but seems she didn't even open my case.


----------



## Vikram78

farina said:


> Dear Uttara,
> Even I am waiting from last 5 months and in June my invitation for Tasmania will be expire.I called my case officer but seems she didn't even open my case.


Dear,
How did you filed your case... With Mara agent or by yourself


----------



## andreyx108b

farina said:


> Dear Uttara, Even I am waiting from last 5 months and in June my invitation for Tasmania will be expire.I called my case officer but seems she didn't even open my case.


How come will it expire!?


----------



## uttara

Vikram78 said:


> Dear,
> How did you filed your case... With Mara agent or by yourself


I applied by myself. It's been 10 months now. Isn't it strange?


----------



## Vikram78

uttara said:


> Vikram78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear,
> How did you filed your case... With Mara agent or by yourself
> 
> 
> 
> I applied by myself. It's been 10 months now. Isn't it strange?
Click to expand...

Yess it is.... You have to consult with aMARA agent


----------



## uttara

Vikram78 said:


> Yess it is.... You have to consult with aMARA agent


what for?


----------



## uttara

farina said:


> Dear Uttara,
> Even I am waiting from last 5 months and in June my invitation for Tasmania will be expire.I called my case officer but seems she didn't even open my case.


When did you lodge your application and under which category?


----------



## sim-n

How much time does it usually take after physical enquiry


----------



## nabhaite

what kind of physical enquiry could you please explain?thanks


----------



## Jasmin FR

uttara said:


> When did you lodge your application and under which category?


I lodge my application on 28Jan,2016


----------



## alam1976

Dear Expats,
Any body can shads some light about job opportunity In Northern Inland,NSW.


----------



## pratikshya1

Hi I have applied to northern inland can u pls share ur timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoNSW

*Visa granted*

Dear all,
Finnaly my visa is granted! I want to share my timeline with you...and to thank all people for your help!

Occupation - Agricultural scientist

11/09/2015 – IELTS (0 points) 7,7,6,7
15/09/2105 – Vetassess 
22/09/2015 – EOI - VIC 190 (60 points) - Rejected
06/10/2015 – Update EOI NSW 190 (60 points)
01/11/2015 – Update EOI NSW 489 (65 points)
15/02/2016 – SI step 2
03/03/2016 – Nomination SI
09/03/2016 – VISA 489 – upload documets (all except medical)
18/04/2016 – CO first contact
28/04/2016 – Medical examination 
20/05/2016 – VISA GRANTED 

Best regards!


----------



## virsadih

MarcoNSW said:


> Dear all,
> Finnaly my visa is granted! I want to share my timeline with you...and to thank all people for your help!
> 
> Occupation - Agricultural scientist
> 
> 11/09/2015 – IELTS (0 points) 7,7,6,7
> 15/09/2105 – Vetassess
> 22/09/2015 – EOI - VIC 190 (60 points) - Rejected
> 06/10/2015 – Update EOI NSW 190 (60 points)
> 01/11/2015 – Update EOI NSW 489 (65 points)
> 15/02/2016 – SI step 2
> 03/03/2016 – Nomination SI
> 09/03/2016 – VISA 489 – upload documets (all except medical)
> 18/04/2016 – CO first contact
> 28/04/2016 – Medical examination
> 20/05/2016 – VISA GRANTED 
> 
> Best regards!


Congratulations Marco!!!


----------



## joebastian

Congrats ....


----------



## sharif444

MarcoNSW said:


> Dear all,
> Finnaly my visa is granted! I want to share my timeline with you...and to thank all people for your help!
> 
> Occupation - Agricultural scientist
> 
> 11/09/2015 – IELTS (0 points) 7,7,6,7
> 15/09/2105 – Vetassess
> 22/09/2015 – EOI - VIC 190 (60 points) - Rejected
> 06/10/2015 – Update EOI NSW 190 (60 points)
> 01/11/2015 – Update EOI NSW 489 (65 points)
> 15/02/2016 – SI step 2
> 03/03/2016 – Nomination SI
> 09/03/2016 – VISA 489 – upload documets (all except medical)
> 18/04/2016 – CO first contact
> 28/04/2016 – Medical examination
> 20/05/2016 – VISA GRANTED 
> 
> Best regards!


Congrats.... marco


----------



## sharif444

*help required*



sharif444 said:


> Congrats.... marco


suggestions required for my case.

Visa Applied: 11th July 2015

CO Contact: 7th September 2015 (Asking Medical and Form 80)
Documents Submitted: 28th September 2015,

1st Email: 23rd december (for Status): No reply
January 2nd Week 1st Call: Told under Routine Processing.
2nd Email: 23rd April. Got reply 13th May( Application under Routine processing & At present no more documents required)
Almost 10 months now, why they are getting delay, any idea, anyone please help.


----------



## uttara

sharif444 said:


> suggestions required for my case.
> 
> Visa Applied: 11th July 2015
> 
> CO Contact: 7th September 2015 (Asking Medical and Form 80)
> Documents Submitted: 28th September 2015,
> 
> 1st Email: 23rd december (for Status): No reply
> January 2nd Week 1st Call: Told under Routine Processing.
> 2nd Email: 23rd April. Got reply 13th May( Application under Routine processing & At present no more documents required)
> Almost 10 months now, why they are getting delay, any idea, anyone please help.


your case is same as mine, no idea what they are doing with my application. :confused2:


----------



## Inazir

MarcoNSW said:


> Dear all,
> Finnaly my visa is granted! I want to share my timeline with you...and to thank all people for your help!
> 
> Occupation - Agricultural scientist
> 
> 11/09/2015 – IELTS (0 points) 7,7,6,7
> 15/09/2105 – Vetassess
> 22/09/2015 – EOI - VIC 190 (60 points) - Rejected
> 06/10/2015 – Update EOI NSW 190 (60 points)
> 01/11/2015 – Update EOI NSW 489 (65 points)
> 15/02/2016 – SI step 2
> 03/03/2016 – Nomination SI
> 09/03/2016 – VISA 489 – upload documets (all except medical)
> 18/04/2016 – CO first contact
> 28/04/2016 – Medical examination
> 20/05/2016 – VISA GRANTED 
> 
> Best regards!


Congratz Marco. All the best for your future


----------



## tt2

Hi everyone has anyone done any free courses on a 489 in Australia? Thank you


----------



## uttara

sharif444 said:


> suggestions required for my case.
> 
> Visa Applied: 11th July 2015
> 
> CO Contact: 7th September 2015 (Asking Medical and Form 80)
> Documents Submitted: 28th September 2015,
> 
> 1st Email: 23rd december (for Status): No reply
> January 2nd Week 1st Call: Told under Routine Processing.
> 2nd Email: 23rd April. Got reply 13th May( Application under Routine processing & At present no more documents required)
> Almost 10 months now, why they are getting delay, any idea, anyone please help.


Do you have any update?


----------



## farazaidi99

hi. i have applied as external auditor as 190 in june 2016 at state sponsorship nsw on 55 plus 5 points.
yesterday i applied for regional visa 489 and this score increased to 65. i selecetd nsw. 

my spouse might not b able to live for two years in 489. although i might b able to live there. not sure if i can get a job of accountant or external auditor in nsw regional area 

now if i get invite from 489 and i land there, will i still b able to get invite for 189 or 190???


----------



## farazaidi99

and if i do get invite at that time when i have landed to nsw through 489 visa, can i go for pr through 189 or 190???


----------



## sharif444

uttara said:


> Do you have any update?


no update for me. did you got any update?


----------



## uttara

sharif444 said:


> no update for me. did you got any update?


nothing


----------



## MarcoNSW

I got 489 regional visa (NSW, Southern Inland). I am wondering, can I land in Melbourne, VIC? I believe that is not a problem.

Than you in advance!


----------



## andreyx108b

MarcoNSW said:


> I got 489 regional visa (NSW, Southern Inland). I am wondering, can I land in Melbourne, VIC? I believe that is not a problem. Than you in advance!


You can land anywhere. Conditions are set for residing/employment


----------



## pratikshya1

Guys I am very much silent on this group just wanna share my journey of getting 489 visa 
Visa applied on 24 March with all document but I reckon I forget to fill one question on form 80 so co contacted on 4 May2016 for form 80 again me n my spouse I submitted on 7 May n I got grant on 24 I was just wondering can I move to any other region straight way or I have to stick with one region where I got invite when I applied at least certain month . Thanks guys n Gud luck every one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happycory

i just got grant few days ago, check my signature


----------



## happycory

pratikshya1 said:


> Guys I am very much silent on this group just wanna share my journey of getting 489 visa
> Visa applied on 24 March with all document but I reckon I forget to fill one question on form 80 so co contacted on 4 May2016 for form 80 again me n my spouse I submitted on 7 May n I got grant on 24 I was just wondering can I move to any other region straight way or I have to stick with one region where I got invite when I applied at least certain month . Thanks guys n Gud luck every one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi pratikshya:

As visa condition 8539 says "MUST STAY IN SPECIFIED AREA", means you can live in all those regional areas list in gov website.

So, moving to other regional areas is a mortal issue, however, you can seek 'Letter of Release' if you genuinely found a job in another region (provide offer).

it is not recommended to move straightly to other regions without notice to your sponsor.


Cory


----------



## pratikshya1

happycory said:


> Hi pratikshya:
> 
> As visa condition 8539 says "MUST STAY IN SPECIFIED AREA", means you can live in all those regional areas list in gov website.
> 
> So, moving to other regional areas is a mortal issue, however, you can seek 'Letter of Release' if you genuinely found a job in another region (provide offer).
> 
> it is not recommended to move straightly to other regions without notice to your sponsor.
> 
> 
> Cory




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrif

Hi Guys,

anyone got grant for 489 FS recently? 183 days and still counting...


----------



## joebastian

shrif said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> anyone got grant for 489 FS recently? 183 days and still counting...


No not yet. Still waiting ...may be we can except in July.

Cheers

Joe.


----------



## Inazir

joebastian said:


> shrif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> anyone got grant for 489 FS recently? 183 days and still counting...
> 
> 
> 
> No not yet. Still waiting ...may be we can except in July.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Joe.
Click to expand...

You may be correct Joe. I read from another forum, where last year was same. From Feb the processing was very slow and almost everyone except 1 person got their Grant in the first two weeks of July. That one person got it in September. They all were 190 and 489 applicants. 
I know this waiting is frustrating but what else can we do than waiting.

Regards,
Inazir


----------



## shrif

Inazir said:


> You may be correct Joe. I read from another forum, where last year was same. From Feb the processing was very slow and almost everyone except 1 person got their Grant in the first two weeks of July. That one person got it in September. They all were 190 and 489 applicants.
> I know this waiting is frustrating but what else can we do than waiting.
> 
> Regards,
> Inazir


so no chance to receive any updates in June?


----------



## Inazir

shrif said:


> Inazir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be correct Joe. I read from another forum, where last year was same. From Feb the processing was very slow and almost everyone except 1 person got their Grant in the first two weeks of July. That one person got it in September. They all were 190 and 489 applicants.
> I know this waiting is frustrating but what else can we do than waiting.
> 
> Regards,
> Inazir
> 
> 
> 
> so no chance to receive any updates in June?
Click to expand...

It's not that you won't get it June. There are chances you may get even tomorrow. 

I meant for those who are waiting, can expect in July because except for one person rest of them got it in July.


----------



## gtr83

hi guys,

any 489 FS visas granted?

gonna be 5 months soon 

NO CO contact

status still shows "Application received"


----------



## andreyx108b

gtr83 said:


> hi guys, any 489 FS visas granted? gonna be 5 months soon  NO CO contact status still shows "Application received"


Not recently as i can see... 489 takes long


----------



## joebastian

Inazir said:


> You may be correct Joe. I read from another forum, where last year was same. From Feb the processing was very slow and almost everyone except 1 person got their Grant in the first two weeks of July. That one person got it in September. They all were 190 and 489 applicants.
> I know this waiting is frustrating but what else can we do than waiting.
> 
> Regards,
> Inazir


Hi nasir

Nice to here *u*. Can *u* <*SNIP*> Rule 10
*U* can also see eoi from sep 2015
To till date for fs 489 subclass issued is 10 each month. *U* call also see the eoi issued on early month ie. July , August is 100 each. So if invitation is high. Grant will also be high.

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## gtr83

the page below still show "will be updated early may" its gonna by june soon 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Also, I believe 489 SS grants are much more compared to the 489 FS


----------



## joebastian

gtr83 said:


> the page below still show "will be updated early may" its gonna by june soon
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Also, I believe 489 SS grants are much more compared to the 489 FS


Yes its completely different.
Here 489 fs members are waiting for more than 5 months after completion of all the process. Its coz of quota.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## Usernameless

Could someone tell me something about fees: for 190 NSW applicant pays fee after being nominated from NSW state; is it same for 489 or fee should be paid before asking nomination from NSW state?


----------



## andreyx108b

Usernameless said:


> Could someone tell me something about fees: for 190 NSW applicant pays fee after being nominated from NSW state; is it same for 489 or fee should be paid before asking nomination from NSW state?


I think it is the same.


----------



## Usernameless

andreyx108b said:


> I think it is the same.


Thank you. 

I would appreciate if someone who passed through this process confirm this. 

Andreyx108b I would appreciate if you could give your opinion - since there is 1 month period before new lists and quotas would be out, do you think that is better to wait for potential new opportunities for 190 from 1 July (now, I'm eligable only for 190 in NSW where nomination process is highly competitive and I'm not sure if I would ever be nominated) or should I go for 489?


----------



## MarcoNSW

Usernameless said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone who passed through this process confirm this.
> 
> Andreyx108b I would appreciate if you could give your opinion - since there is 1 month period before new lists and quotas would be out, do you think that is better to wait for potential new opportunities for 190 from 1 July (now, I'm eligable only for 190 in NSW where nomination process is highly competitive and I'm not sure if I would ever be nominated) or should I go for 489?


Hi neighbor, 
while you waiting for answer from other forum users... Like you know it depends on number of factors. No matter what you can read on NSW web site, I believe that chances for nomination mainly depends on your points. Of course, your occupation is also important.
New round will start with new fiscal year but there will be old candidats with 55 points and new with 60 + points. In my opinion, if you have 0 points in IELTS with total of 55 points it is realy hard to get NSW nomination for 190. 
My wife and me got 489 visa few days ago. First we apply for 190, and after that (in november 2015) we apply for 489 SS because we realised that with 0 points in IELTS and 3 years of working experience we have small chances to get state nomination for 190 visa.
If you have better score in IELTS maybe you have batter chance to get nomination for 190. You can check other examples on https://myimmitracker.com/

(that is only our experience)

Marko
Regards


----------



## Kamboj

Hello All,,, 

It look like grants has been postpond to July 2016.
What do you guys think.. please do share your thoughts..
For me it is 101th day visa lodged date and 77th days to CO contact.


----------



## Kamboj

Hello All,,, 

It look like grants has been postpond to July 2016.
What do you guys think.. please do share your thoughts..
For me it is 101th day visa lodged date and 77th days to CO contact.


----------



## Usernameless

MarcoNSW said:


> Hi neighbor,
> while you waiting for answer from other forum users... Like you know it depends on number of factors. No matter what you can read on NSW web site, I believe that chances for nomination mainly depends on your points. Of course, your occupation is also important.
> New round will start with new fiscal year but there will be old candidats with 55 points and new with 60 + points. In my opinion, if you have 0 points in IELTS with total of 55 points it is realy hard to get NSW nomination for 190.
> My wife and me got 489 visa few days ago. First we apply for 190, and after that (in november 2015) we apply for 489 SS because we realised that with 0 points in IELTS and 3 years of working experience we have small chances to get state nomination for 190 visa.
> If you have better score in IELTS maybe you have batter chance to get nomination for 190. You can check other examples on https://myimmitracker.com/
> 
> (that is only our experience)
> 
> Marko
> Regards


Thanx Marko! Congratulations on visa!

I'm in similar situation like you were (55 points / 0 points IELTS) and I've realized that NSW 190 invitation pattern doesn't suit me. I have max. points on experience but that is last thing what they consider when they nominate (unfortunately, my occupation isn't on price lately, so 1st criterium in that invitation competition isn't on my side, too).
So... I'm slowly starting to consider other possibilities and it seems that 489 is the way to go.

Thank you for suggestion!


----------



## andreyx108b

Kamboj said:


> Hello All,,, It look like grants has been postpond to July 2016. What do you guys think.. please do share your thoughts.. For me it is 101th day visa lodged date and 77th days to CO contact.


No they have not - grants are coming.


----------



## Inazir

Australia total of 12045 visas issued under state nominated category from 1st july 2015 to april 2016 which includes 
(1)7843 subclass 190 visa 
(2)2055 subclass 489 visa 
(3)1845 subclass 188 visa
(4)302 subclass 132 visa 

and maximum 4752 by nsw and minimum 294 by tasmania


----------



## chetan chavda

Inazir said:


> Australia total of 12045 visas issued under state nominated category from 1st july 2015 to april 2016 which includes
> (1)7843 subclass 190 visa
> (2)2055 subclass 489 visa
> (3)1845 subclass 188 visa
> (4)302 subclass 132 visa
> 
> and maximum 4752 by nsw and minimum 294 by tasmania


Hi friend,

Thank you for the information how and where you get this kind of data? I lodge my visa file in December 2015 under Subclass 489 SS QLD. CO allocated in Jan 2016, all documents submitted in March 2016 current employer verification April 2016 but my 1st employer created delay in process. Agency mailed them in April first week and my 1st employer replied in 4th May 2016 is this kind of behavior create any negative impact on grant? please guide me and what should i do now for further process? Please help me


----------



## Inazir

Hi friend,

Thank you for the information how and where you get this kind of data? I lodge my visa file in December 2015 under Subclass 489 SS QLD. CO allocated in Jan 2016, all documents submitted in March 2016 current employer verification April 2016 but my 1st employer created delay in process. Agency mailed them in April first week and my 1st employer replied in 4th May 2016 is this kind of behavior create any negative impact on grant? please guide me and what should i do now for further process? Please help me[/QUOTE]

This is from a Facebook page about Australia. 
Regarding your case there are expats in the group who answer query because I am not claiming any points for work experience. However from what I read from the thread and my personal experience with australian immigration I would say they always give the opportunity to submit the required documents if not, a chance to explain yourself why you cannot submit or why the delay is. Therefore I would suggest if there any delay in the future from your side better send an email to your case officer explaining the situation and requesting some time, that way your application will only delayed rather than they make a decision without the requirement fulfilled.


----------



## gtr83

Inazir said:


> Australia total of 12045 visas issued under state nominated category from 1st july 2015 to april 2016 which includes
> (1)7843 subclass 190 visa
> (2)2055 subclass 489 visa
> (3)1845 subclass 188 visa
> (4)302 subclass 132 visa
> 
> and maximum 4752 by nsw and minimum 294 by tasmania


what about 489 Family sponsored Inazir?

i keep on seeing the "grants coming in july" hope this is true...


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928

chetan chavda said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Thank you for the information how and where you get this kind of data? I lodge my visa file in December 2015 under Subclass 489 SS QLD. CO allocated in Jan 2016, all documents submitted in March 2016 current employer verification April 2016 but my 1st employer created delay in process. Agency mailed them in April first week and my 1st employer replied in 4th May 2016 is this kind of behavior create any negative impact on grant? please guide me and what should i do now for further process? Please help me


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Visa info chetan.
Regards
Harpreet Singh

IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, W-6 S-7
EA -Apply 21st Jan 16, +VE 23rd Feb 16, EOI 489 SS (any)- 3rd Mar-16
ANZSCO- 233211 Civil Engg.


----------



## MarcoNSW

*Private health insurance*

Hi all,
can somebody tell me which is the best private insurance (Bupa, Medicare) for NSW, Southern Inland region? If I correctly understand, it is very important that the hospital have agreement with the Health insurance company.

Thank you in advance!

Marco


----------



## Inazir

gtr83 said:


> Inazir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia total of 12045 visas issued under state nominated category from 1st july 2015 to april 2016 which includes
> (1)7843 subclass 190 visa
> (2)2055 subclass 489 visa
> (3)1845 subclass 188 visa
> (4)302 subclass 132 visa
> 
> and maximum 4752 by nsw and minimum 294 by tasmania
> 
> 
> 
> what about 489 Family sponsored Inazir?
> 
> i keep on seeing the "grants coming in july" hope this is true...
Click to expand...

I am believing from my research. Let's hope and wish it's true. 
One thing I could say, since we got the invitation there should a progress in our application


----------



## Inazir

MarcoNSW said:


> Hi all,
> can somebody tell me which is the best private insurance (Bupa, Medicare) for NSW, Southern Inland region? If I correctly understand, it is very important that the hospital have agreement with the Health insurance company.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Marco


Hi Marco,
Initially I was with medicare and later moved to bupa. According to my needs bupa was better. I would suggest you to inquire from both and decide what's best for you.
I can't exactly remember, this was 2 years back with bupa, for extra $10 a month we can chose 2 among 3 from chiropractic, dentist and an optician. GP and hospital covers are basically included. Make sure you ask about ambulance cover.
I hope you know that they won't refund the full amount, so ask for the percentage of return. 
I hope considering all these factors you can decide what is best for you. 

All the best mate,
Inazir


----------



## shrif

wish you all the best of luck especially 2015 applicants.


----------



## pre4189

july would do the miracle?????


----------



## joebastian

Inazir said:


> I am believing from my research. Let's hope and wish it's true.
> One thing I could say, since we got the invitation there should a progress in our application


Hi,

Everybody who are waiting for the grants here(2015), have completed all the process. We are all in the final stage and hope DIBP will finalise all the visas which are pending.

Wait till July 13th. (489 FS)

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Arumugamg

All

I got required IELTS score in 27th JULY 2013 

In order to apply for 489 South Australia visa

Shall any one confirm here validity of IELTS is it 2 or 3 years???

I noticed as per DIBP at the time we apply IELTS score can be 3 years before our application date?

But in IELTS Scorecard mentioned it is recommended to retake after 2 yrs from test date??

Is there any body who applied with more than years validity of IELTS??


----------



## sandeshrego

*489 family sponsor*

Guys my friend is an accountant. How long will it take for EOI for 489 visa through family sponsor. His points would be 65 min and max 75 points. Rest all criteria are met


----------



## gtr83

Arumugamg said:


> All
> 
> I got required IELTS score in 27th JULY 2013
> 
> In order to apply for 489 South Australia visa
> 
> Shall any one confirm here validity of IELTS is it 2 or 3 years???
> 
> I noticed as per DIBP at the time we apply IELTS score can be 3 years before our application date?
> 
> But in IELTS Scorecard mentioned it is recommended to retake after 2 yrs from test date??
> 
> Is there any body who applied with more than years validity of IELTS??


if DIBP says 3 years then it is...

on the other hand your partner/wife IELTS score will be valid for 1 year :eyebrows:


----------



## gtr83

sandeshrego said:


> Guys my friend is an accountant. How long will it take for EOI for 489 visa through family sponsor. His points would be 65 min and max 75 points. Rest all criteria are met


tough for accountant now i guess....

Looking at your time line bro, i should have went with 60pts subclass 189 :frusty::frusty::frusty:

till now not even CO allocation for 489 FS ....


----------



## sandeshrego

gtr83 said:


> tough for accountant now i guess....
> 
> Looking at your time line bro, i should have went with 60pts subclass 189 :frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> till now not even CO allocation for 489 FS ....


Thanks for the information. Don't worry. It's just a temporary phase. The max. grant date I have seen in Immitracker is 250 days. Average 150 days. Be prepared to pack your bags anytime soon. You will be in Australia at this time next year at some Cafe


----------



## aminm6688

Guys
I really get hopeless for visa granting (489) as it takes 9 months after lodging.
Recently, I had sent some emails and ask them for the reason behind this delay. As you know it's written in the website that 489 subclass takes only 3 months to be grant. Any way, they reply me that your application is in process and in security check level. I don't know when DIBP will finish and finalize their checking and assessing. 
If anybody of you have the same issue please share your experience and countermeasure that you take.


----------



## sharifff

aminm6688 said:


> Guys
> I really get hopeless for visa granting (489) as it takes 9 months after lodging.
> Recently, I had sent some emails and ask them for the reason behind this delay. As you know it's written in the website that 489 subclass takes only 3 months to be grant. Any way, they reply me that your application is in process and in security check level. I don't know when DIBP will finish and finalize their checking and assessing.
> If anybody of you have the same issue please share your experience and countermeasure that you take.


I applied 11th july 2015(489 SS). 13th May they replied to me my application is under routine process and at present no further documents required. More than 10 months now, i don,t know how much more time they will take to finalize the application.


----------



## joebastian

sharifff said:


> I applied 11th july 2015(489 SS). 13th May they replied to me my application is under routine process and at present no further documents required. More than 10 months now, i don,t know how much more time they will take to finalize the application.


Hi Sheriff,

Don't worry. You will definitely receive your grant on the same date, 11th July but (2016).

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## chetan chavda

joebastian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Everybody who are waiting for the grants here(2015), have completed all the process. We are all in the final stage and hope DIBP will finalise all the visas which are pending.
> 
> Wait till July 13th. (489 FS)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joe


HI friend,

How and where u get such kind of information? I am also waiting for visa grant for 489 SS QLD. If you have any update please share it with me please

Regards,


----------



## aminm6688

sharifff said:


> I applied 11th july 2015(489 SS). 13th May they replied to me my application is under routine process and at present no further documents required. More than 10 months now, i don,t know how much more time they will take to finalize the application.



Too bad. Unlike they mentioned this visa just takes 3 month to be grant but I couldn't find anybody that receive this visa in standard time. I don't know what they are doing in DIBP. just ask for more documents. As you know medical check will be expired after 1 year and they will ask us again for medical check which cause spending money and time again and again


----------



## aminm6688

chetan chavda said:


> HI friend,
> 
> How and where u get such kind of information? I am also waiting for visa grant for 489 SS QLD. If you have any update please share it with me please
> 
> Regards,


I also apply for QLD 489. You mean my visa will be grant in 8th Sep?! Nooo. How do you know?


----------



## Jasmin FR

sharifff said:


> I applied 11th july 2015(489 SS). 13th May they replied to me my application is under routine process and at present no further documents required. More than 10 months now, i don,t know how much more time they will take to finalize the application.



I am also in the same situation, its has been 5 months with me and still no positive answer from DIBP.On 23 May,2016 new case officer contact me and asked me my salary bank statement from July 2011 to November 2012.Althought,I had given my last 10 years salary bank statement to DIBP and they can see my salary quite clearly still case officer is delaying process.


----------



## sharifff

joebastian said:


> Hi Sheriff,
> 
> Don't worry. You will definitely receive your grant on the same date, 11th July but (2016).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joebastian... I hope your words come true for me and also all the applicants since waiting from 2015.


----------



## sharifff

aminm6688 said:


> Too bad. Unlike they mentioned this visa just takes 3 month to be grant but I couldn't find anybody that receive this visa in standard time. I don't know what they are doing in DIBP. just ask for more documents. As you know medical check will be expired after 1 year and they will ask us again for medical check which cause spending money and time again and again


Really not good, they should be(DIBP) transparent and must inform the applicant about delay with reason. Almost 11 months now but we dont know which time it will be finalize. 

Did the DIBP done your employment verification? For me still now nothing.


----------



## sharifff

farina said:


> I am also in the same situation, its has been 5 months with me and still no positive answer from DIBP.On 23 May,2016 new case officer contact me and asked me my salary bank statement from July 2011 to November 2012.Althought,I had given my last 10 years salary bank statement to DIBP and they can see my salary quite clearly still case officer is delaying process.


I dont know why they asked the documents again as you submitted it before, 
sometimes the documents we submitted may be not clearer enough, may be the reason, anyway you have to submit it again.


----------



## gtr83

489 State Migration scheme is totally different with the 489 Family sponsoredو but once an invite have been sent there should be a reserved grant quota....

GSM allocation dates still shows "to be updated early may" 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## Bhruguraj

sharifff said:


> Really not good, they should be(DIBP) transparent and must inform the applicant about delay with reason. Almost 11 months now but we dont know which time it will be finalize.
> 
> Did the DIBP done your employment verification? For me still now nothing.


Let me inform you something about immigration process and their obligations. They are in no way obliged to tell you why your application is taking longer to process. Or give your a timeline on when a decision will be made. If you can't wait then withdraw your application and go some other country. Getting visa is a blessing not your birth right.


----------



## sharif444

Bhruguraj said:


> Let me inform you something about immigration process and their obligations. They are in no way obliged to tell you why your application is taking longer to process. Or give your a timeline on when a decision will be made. If you can't wait then withdraw your application and go some other country. Getting visa is a blessing not your birth right.


I am waiting for their decision and its over 10 months now. In the website they mentioned 3 months required to finalize. ok they take 6,7,8 months no problem. But still i dont know which time my application will be finalize. Do you know any maximum time frame. In my opinion they should be mentioned maximum time frame also.


----------



## kawal_547

sharif444 said:


> I am waiting for their decision and its over 10 months now. In the website they mentioned 3 months required to finalize. ok they take 6,7,8 months no problem. But still i dont know which time my application will be finalize. Do you know any maximum time frame. In my opinion they should be mentioned maximum time frame also.


There is no maximum time defined by dibp.


----------



## gtr83

sharif444 said:


> I am waiting for their decision and its over 10 months now. In the website they mentioned 3 months required to finalize. ok they take 6,7,8 months no problem. But still i dont know which time my application will be finalize. Do you know any maximum time frame. In my opinion they should be mentioned maximum time frame also.


please share your timeline with us....perhaps as a signature


----------



## sharif444

gtr83 said:


> please share your timeline with us....perhaps as a signature


489 SS Visa Applied 11th July 2015, Additional Doc submitted 28th September 2015.
Email in 23rd December : no reply. 1st Call: January 2nd week(Routine Processing)
2nd Email 23rd April(About Status). 13th may got same Answer( Routine Processing and at present no doc required). waiting...........i dont know which time it will be finish....


----------



## Kamboj

Feeling disappoint after reading such commends that applicants are waiting from past 11 months for 489 visa grants. I am also waiting for 489 from 106 days and feel like things may get worst. There is only hope we do have in July 2016. Even in my case i had went through tough process till now as compare to normal process following skill assessment, online technical interview, state nomination, migration point advice, visa processing. But still there is no response from DIBP.


----------



## shrif

191 days and still waiting


----------



## aminm6688

sharifff said:


> Really not good, they should be(DIBP) transparent and must inform the applicant about delay with reason. Almost 11 months now but we dont know which time it will be finalize.
> 
> Did the DIBP done your employment verification? For me still now nothing.


They are checking my employment history as I understand. They called the company that I provide work experience but the phone number got changed. They inform me we can not connect to the company that you send working history from, so I send them new phone number and other additional document. I dont know when they call the company again to do the security check.


----------



## aminm6688

EOI Submitted : 4 Jun 2015
Invitation received: 3 Aug 2015
Application lodge: 8 Sep 2015
Medical Check: 7 Nov 2015
Watting time: 9 months


----------



## Kamboj

People has started recieving delay email. One of my friend recieved delay email 📧 recently. And it look like things may happen in July positively.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## aminm6688

Kamboj said:


> People has started recieving delay email. One of my friend recieved delay email 📧 recently. And it look like things may happen in July positively.
> 
> What do you guys think ?


I dont think there is any correlation between delayed email and positive news in July! Since my case officer send me a letter, he said we start security check of your application on 5th Oct 2015 ( just some days after sending employment history). They don't inform me any thing about inability in making call with company till I send them 3 emails and ask them regarding the delay behind visa granting. 
I think the reason why they delay in visa granting is high unemployment rate in some state especially in QLD ( since my brother told me. He live in QLD for 6 years)


----------



## Jasmin FR

aminm6688 said:


> I dont think there is any correlation between delayed email and positive news in July! Since my case officer send me a letter, he said we start security check of your application on 5th Oct 2015 ( just some days after sending employment history). They don't inform me any thing about inability in making call with company till I send them 3 emails and ask them regarding the delay behind visa granting.
> I think the reason why they delay in visa granting is high unemployment rate in some state especially in QLD ( since my brother told me. He live in QLD for 6 years)


I applied for Tasmania but still I am waiting from 5 months
WAITING for grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928

Vaishu1024 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to share that I got my grant this morning for 489 visa sponsored by NT Govt.
> 
> thanks for all your support and help!!
> 
> Wish you all the best for all of you waiting for visa.


Hello there, 
Hope you have moved to NT.
Regards

IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, W-6 S-7
EA -Apply 21st Jan 16, +VE 23rd Feb 16, EOI 489 SS (any)- 3rd Mar-16
ANZSCO- 233211 Civil Engg.


----------



## sharif444

aminm6688 said:


> They are checking my employment history as I understand. They called the company that I provide work experience but the phone number got changed. They inform me we can not connect to the company that you send working history from, so I send them new phone number and other additional document. I dont know when they call the company again to do the security check.


amin what you wrote in your email to the case officer, as the case officer told you, your application is under security check. For me all the time they give standard response (routine processing). can you PM me.


----------



## Abhijeet K

Hi....


Main reason for delay is immigration of Syrian refugees...

Australia is going to settle 12,000 Syrian refugees in regional Australia, however out of that 4000 refugees will be taken by Queensland government.

Hence, to maintain the number of immigration DIBP has slow down other visa grants.

<*Inappropriate comment*> - *kaju/moderator*
Visa applied 26 sep 2015
Qld ss 489 
repetitive same replies from DIBP
225 Days still waiting


----------



## kaju

Abhijeet K said:


> Hi....
> 
> 
> Main reason for delay is immigration of Syrian refugees...
> 
> Australia is going to settle 12,000 Syrian refugees in regional Australia, however out of that 4000 refugees will be taken by Queensland government.
> 
> Hence, to maintain the number of immigration DIBP has slow down other visa grants.
> 
> <*Inappropriate comment*> - *kaju/moderator*
> Visa applied 26 sep 2015
> Qld ss 489
> repetitive same replies from DIBP
> 225 Days still waiting



No, the Syrian refugee places are an increase to the Humanitarian Migration stream, totally separate from the Skilled Migration stream, the numbers of which remains unaffected.


----------



## Abhijeet K

kaju said:


> No, the Syrian refugee places are an increase to the Humanitarian Migration stream, totally separate from the Skilled Migration stream, the numbers of which remains unaffected.


then what is the reason sir?
:confused2:..
As I am waiting since last 9 months for 489.
Whereas, I will become eligible for PR in Oct 2016 as I am going to complete 8 years experience.
then what is the use of 489 time frame???? I was expecting in at least 5/6 months in rare of the rare case...


----------



## sharif444

*Abhijeet*



Abhijeet K said:


> then what is the reason sir?
> :confused2:..
> As I am waiting since last 9 months for 489.
> Whereas, I will become eligible for PR in Oct 2016 as I am going to complete 8 years experience.
> then what is the use of 489 time frame???? I was expecting in at least 5/6 months in rare of the rare case...



I will also eligible for PR 189 in July 2016 as i will get 8 years experience. I will eligible untill november 30 (year 2016) as i will turn around 33 at 1st December2016. can i apply for 189 PR as already 489 is under processing. Do you know any obligation regarding this?


----------



## Inazir

Couple of days back my brother has met an immigration officer and inquired the delay of processing in GSM applications.
According to her, since DIAC renamed to DIBP (department of immigration and border protection) case officers have the onus to be diligent with the applications to protect the border. Therefore, initially if the applicant submit a complete application then the possibility of visa grant is high, otherwise a delay in process. Additionally, the quota for this year has almost reached; thus, expect grants from July onwards.


----------



## andreyx108b

Inazir said:


> Couple of days back my brother has met an immigration officer and inquired the delay of processing in GSM applications. According to her, since DIAC renamed to DIBP (department of immigration and border protection) case officers have the onus to be diligent with the applications to protect the border. Therefore, initially if the applicant submit a complete application then the possibility of visa grant is high, otherwise a delay in process. Additionally, the quota for this year has almost reached; thus, expect grants from July onwards.


Non-sense... what are you on about?


----------



## gtr83

Abhijeet K said:


> Hi....
> 
> 
> Main reason for delay is immigration of Syrian refugees...
> 
> Australia is going to settle 12,000 Syrian refugees in regional Australia, however out of that 4000 refugees will be taken by Queensland government.
> 
> Hence, to maintain the number of immigration DIBP has slow down other visa grants.
> 
> <*Inappropriate comment*> - *kaju/moderator*
> Visa applied 26 sep 2015
> Qld ss 489
> repetitive same replies from DIBP
> 225 Days still waiting


12K....no such thing

facts are all here 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/60refugee


----------



## kaju

Inazir said:


> Couple of days back my brother has met an immigration officer and inquired the delay of processing in GSM applications.
> According to her, since DIAC renamed to DIBP (department of immigration and border protection) case officers have the onus to be diligent with the applications to protect the border. Therefore, initially if the applicant submit a complete application then the possibility of visa grant is high, otherwise a delay in process. Additionally, the quota for this year has almost reached; thus, expect grants from July onwards.


Nothing has changed in that regard since DIAC became DIBP, a complete application obviously is better than one where there are outstanding documents or other issues. Obviously, as was always the case, if an application is not complete, time must be taken to get that required information from the applicant, reassess it, etc. 

To say Case Officers have to be "more diligent" now is wrong, they always were, that hasn't changed. There are often issues towards the end of a financial year, where DIBP has to ensure that they do not grant more visas than they are allowed (the quota), so grants may drop away in June before starting up again in the new financial year.


----------



## kaju

gtr83 said:


> 12K....no such thing
> 
> facts are all here
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/60refugee


There seems to be some confusion here. And a lot of wrong guesses by many people! 

In this case, your link refers to the 2014-15 migration programme, you would be better looking here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Refu/response-syrian-humanitarian-crisis


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends ... yesterday my agent received delay mail and with these lines by CO....... Thank you for your recent emails regarding this application. I have considered all information (including the response to Natural Justice request)and have made the decision to accept the employment claims and move on with standard processing.
Please guyz pray for me that decision would be positive.
Thanks


----------



## Greg1946

deepgill said:


> Hello friends ... yesterday my agent received delay mail and with these lines by CO....... Thank you for your recent emails regarding this application. I have considered all information (including the response to Natural Justice request)and have made the decision to accept the employment claims and move on with standard processing.
> Please guyz pray for me that decision would be positive.
> Thanks


This is positive news for you. I think you will get your grant in July


----------



## Inazir

kaju said:


> Inazir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of days back my brother has met an immigration officer and inquired the delay of processing in GSM applications.
> According to her, since DIAC renamed to DIBP (department of immigration and border protection) case officers have the onus to be diligent with the applications to protect the border. Therefore, initially if the applicant submit a complete application then the possibility of visa grant is high, otherwise a delay in process. Additionally, the quota for this year has almost reached; thus, expect grants from July onwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing has changed in that regard since DIAC became DIBP, a complete application obviously is better than one where there are outstanding documents or other issues. Obviously, as was always the case, if an application is not complete, time must be taken to get that required information from the applicant, reassess it, etc.
> 
> To say Case Officers have to be "more diligent" now is wrong, they always were, that hasn't changed. There are often issues towards the end of a financial year, where DIBP has to ensure that they do not grant more visas than they are allowed (the quota), so grants may drop away in June before starting up again in the new financial year.
Click to expand...

True, even previous year ends had the same delays. However, I shared something that came directly from an immigration officer. 
While we speculate the reasons they are the ones who know the actual reason.


----------



## andreyx108b

deepgill said:


> Hello friends ... yesterday my agent received delay mail and with these lines by CO....... Thank you for your recent emails regarding this application. I have considered all information (including the response to Natural Justice request)and have made the decision to accept the employment claims and move on with standard processing. Please guyz pray for me that decision would be positive. Thanks


Good luck!


----------



## panna

deepgill said:


> Hello friends ... yesterday my agent received delay mail and with these lines by CO....... Thank you for your recent emails regarding this application. I have considered all information (including the response to Natural Justice request)and have made the decision to accept the employment claims and move on with standard processing.
> Please guyz pray for me that decision would be positive.
> Thanks


Dear Deepgill
If you have received that states they have considered your exp, than bro 100% you are you will get your golden mail..... its only the time.... wish you the luck bro. 
Its a good news since long time for you bro.


----------



## deepgill

Yes panna i am june 2015 applicant. Thanks to encourage me with these words mate.


----------



## panna

deepgill said:


> Yes panna i am june 2015 applicant. Thanks to encourage me with these words mate.


Dear even i an 8th Dec applicant. i understand what we are going through. May God Bless Us All....


----------



## aminm6688

sharif444 said:


> amin what you wrote in your email to the case officer, as the case officer told you, your application is under security check. For me all the time they give standard response (routine processing). can you PM me.


He didn't mentioned my application is in security check process. All applications must pass this procedure( I mean employment history checking). When we send our application and after sending medical check, security check will be start and if something happen suspicious during this process like my case( the company doesn't response the phone and DIBP guess I provide counterfeit documents) they will inform us to prove our claim if DIBP makes mistake.
in my case, I received a letter from company in letterhead and office manager explained that the phone numbers have changed and let them know new numbers. He also wrote the registration number of company and main office address.


----------



## deepgill

panna said:


> Dear even i an 8th Dec applicant. i understand what we are going through. May God Bless Us All....


True mate. Sure panna one day all we will celebrate our grant.👍


----------



## uttara

deepgill said:


> Hello friends ... yesterday my agent received delay mail and with these lines by CO....... Thank you for your recent emails regarding this application. I have considered all information (including the response to Natural Justice request)and have made the decision to accept the employment claims and move on with standard processing.
> Please guyz pray for me that decision would be positive.
> Thanks


all the best wishes for you


----------



## pre4189

deepgill said:


> Hello friends ... yesterday my agent received delay mail and with these lines by CO....... Thank you for your recent emails regarding this application. I have considered all information (including the response to Natural Justice request)and have made the decision to accept the employment claims and move on with standard processing.
> Please guyz pray for me that decision would be positive.
> Thanks


i pray that you get the grant at the earliest, but what made co to doubt in your employment. could you please share?


----------



## deepgill

pre4189 said:


> i pray that you get the grant at the earliest, but what made co to doubt in your employment. could you please share?


Thanks for your wishes pre. Co raised many questions... _inconsistencies ro the length of time you have been employed at restaurant.( i am a cook).
_ An employee of the business was able to identify tou in a photograph but was unable to provide your name.
_refree was unble to confirm details of employment including commencement date,duties and details from reference letter,could not provide further evidence apart from attendance records.
_ inconsistencies between income tou claimed to earn and the income confirmed by tour employer
_ duties tou perform there are more like those of a kitchen handthan a cook.
_refree did not write your ref letter .


----------



## nabhaite

how much time does it takes for the acknowlegment i applied for far south coast in the end of may with 65 points


----------



## pre4189

deepgill said:


> Thanks for your wishes pre. Co raised many questions... _inconsistencies ro the length of time you have been employed at restaurant.( i am a cook).
> _ An employee of the business was able to identify tou in a photograph but was unable to provide your name.
> _refree was unble to confirm details of employment including commencement date,duties and details from reference letter,could not provide further evidence apart from attendance records.
> _ inconsistencies between income tou claimed to earn and the income confirmed by tour employer
> _ duties tou perform there are more like those of a kitchen handthan a cook.
> _refree did not write your ref letter .


hope , our grants on july


----------



## BARDIYA

I have applied my 489 Tasmania on 23/03/16. Co contacted for form 80 , current cv on 4 th May 2016. No contact since then ..


----------



## aminm6688

BARDIYA said:


> I have applied my 489 Tasmania on 23/03/16. Co contacted for form 80 , current cv on 4 th May 2016. No contact since then ..


Bardia I think you are at the first steps of this long road. Of course I hope you receive your visa in near future, not same as me who is waiting for 9 months !
:juggle:


----------



## deepgill

&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;Dear friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU i got my grant at 11 o'clock IST. Thank you very much guys for your kind help and blessings. I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.


----------



## BARDIYA

As I don't have any employment checks I'm expecting bit early.. one of my friends applied 489 Tasmania on 26 Dec 2015. Got grant on 28 Jan 2016.


----------



## aminm6688

BARDIYA said:


> As I don't have any employment checks I'm expecting bit early.. one of my friends applied 489 Tasmania on 26 Dec 2015. Got grant on 28 Jan 2016.


I hope so. some of my friends also received their visa (189 ,489,190) just in 2 or 3 months.
Hope you get the visa in a short time:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Inazir

deepgill said:


> &#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;Dear friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU i got my grant at 11 o'clock IST. Thank you very much guys for your kind help and blessings. I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.


Congratz mate. 
Wish you all the best for your future


----------



## panna

deepgill said:


> ����������������������������������������Dear friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU i got my grant at 11 o'clock IST. Thank you very much guys for your kind help and blessings. I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.


Dear Deepgill...
Congrats Bro..... very happy for you... just today morning (you & me) we did pray to god reg. our grant & here it comes....
Please pray for me now.....

When & where are you planning to move in AU.
I Have a plan of opening a Indian restaurant in Melbourne once i receive my grant...


----------



## deepgill

panna said:


> Dear Deepgill...
> Congrats Bro..... very happy for you... just today morning (you & me) we did pray to god reg. our grant & here it comes....
> Please pray for me now.....
> 
> When & where are you planning to move in AU.
> I Have a plan of opening a Indian restaurant in Melbourne once i receive my grant...


Thank you very much panna. Yes during our chat i received my hubby's call that we got our visa. Yes mate i always pray for everbody because i know this agony mate. I didn't decide yet but IED is 27th july next month. I am moving to Murray NSW. That's a great idea to open a restaurant. I will definitely visit to your restaurant. Best of luck mate for your grant.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jasmin FR

Inazir said:


> Congratz mate.
> Wish you all the best for your future





deepgill said:


> Hello friends ... yesterday my agent received delay mail and with these lines by CO....... Thank you for your recent emails regarding this application. I have considered all information (including the response to Natural Justice request)and have made the decision to accept the employment claims and move on with standard processing.
> Please guyz pray for me that decision would be positive.
> Thanks


Dear Deepgil,
Do you mind if you can share the content of the email which your agent had sent to case officer?


----------



## deepgill

farina said:


> Dear Deepgil,
> Do you mind if you can share the content of the email which your agent had sent to case officer?


Dear farina when i received NJ mail i created a thread.. Got Natural Justice mail (pic 4020). Please read this first and my agent and help of Keeda we submitted tax returns, pay slips 2011 till present with increment, chef, manager ref on restra letterpad,attendance register pdf, boss'sign with conversation among officers and boss on letterpad,customer ref., waiter ref who was involved in physical verification time on stamp paper. Agent typed all the answers of co,s raised questions..like conversation among boss and officers, among waiters,increment in my salary.


----------



## pre4189

deepgill said:


> ����������������������������������������Dear friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU i got my grant at 11 o'clock IST. Thank you very much guys for your kind help and blessings. I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.


wow.. congrtzzzz.. morning i just prayed and you got the grant.. am i that powerful ???/


----------



## sharif444

aminm6688 said:


> He didn't mentioned my application is in security check process. All applications must pass this procedure( I mean employment history checking). When we send our application and after sending medical check, security check will be start and if something happen suspicious during this process like my case( the company doesn't response the phone and DIBP guess I provide counterfeit documents) they will inform us to prove our claim if DIBP makes mistake.
> in my case, I received a letter from company in letterhead and office manager explained that the phone numbers have changed and let them know new numbers. He also wrote the registration number of company and main office address.


thanks amin


----------



## Kamboj

deepgill said:


> ����������������������������������������Dear friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU i got my grant at 11 o'clock IST. Thank you very much guys for your kind help and blessings. I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.


. 

Many-many congratulations.. I am really very happy for your visa grant. I had read your comments on forum since January 2016. I always thought Deep Gill must get grant ASAP because you were waiting from a very long time. It is not easy to wait & keep patience for such a long period. Wish you a very bright future ahead. 

Finally Waheguru ji ne mehr bharya hath dhareya thode te.

Enjoy your life in Australia !!!!!


----------



## gtr83

congrats deepgill :cheer2::cheer2:

Finally case officer contacted me today asking for few docs....hope grants are coming our way! just pray


----------



## deepgill

Thanks Kamboj for your wishes. Yes mate WAHEGURU given me a precious gift on GURU ARJUN DEV G's Martyrdom day. I am very lucky. GOD bless you.


----------



## deepgill

Thank you very much pre for your prayer4189. GOD has accepted your pray and given me this gift. Thanks once again


----------



## deepgill

Thanks Gtr83 for your wishes and best of luck for your future. May GOD fulfill your wishes soon.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Kamboj

gtr83 said:


> congrats deepgill :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Finally case officer contacted me today asking for few docs....hope grants are coming our way! just pray


Good!!!! These are signs that they have started working for 489 applicants. First DeepGill got grant.. now you are contacted by CO. So stay positive things are moving now..


----------



## BARDIYA

Congrats deepgill !!

489 Tasmania visa lodged : 23/03/16
Co contacted for additional information(form 80 and current cv ) : 4/05/16.
No points claimed for employment


----------



## deepgill

Once again thank you very much all my friends.One day all we will meet on AuZi land. Always think positive,do hard work, keep faith in GOD,never give up, you all will definitely get your grant soon.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## chetan chavda

Dear Friends,

I need help from all of you. I lodge my visa file on 19th December 2015 for QLD SS. CO contacted on 14th Jan 2016, all documents submitted in March 2016, current employer verification in April 2016 and 1st employer verification on 4th May 2016. 

My queries are:

1. Should CO done physical verification? bcz in one thread it mentioned that after 15 days of employer verification visa grant do not come than physical verification happens.

2. My 1st employer replied late after one month so is this create any impact on grant?

3. How much time it will take grant? bcz it is 6th month of waiting.

4. Is it advisable to call DIBP Brisbane office?

Or any updates in my case please help me waiting is really frustrating you all passed from the condition so please guide me to tackle the condition

Regards,


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928

deepgill said:


> &#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;Dear friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU i got my grant at 11 o'clock IST. Thank you very much guys for your kind help and blessings. I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.


Congratulations deepgill , your waiting was worthwhile , at least getting grant in this group keeps our faith strong.
Regards


IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, W-6 S-7
EA -Apply 21st Jan 16, +VE 23rd Feb 16, EOI 489 SS (any)- 3rd Mar-16
ANZSCO- 233211 Civil Engg.


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928

Hi, can anyone share research Information on Northern territory for 489SS.
Regards

IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, W-6 S-7
EA -Apply 21st Jan 16, +VE 23rd Feb 16, EOI 489 SS (any)- 3rd Mar-16
ANZSCO- 233211 Civil Engg.


----------



## Jasmin FR

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need help from all of you. I lodge my visa file on 19th December 2015 for QLD SS. CO contacted on 14th Jan 2016, all documents submitted in March 2016, current employer verification in April 2016 and 1st employer verification on 4th May 2016.
> 
> My queries are:
> 
> 1. Should CO done physical verification? bcz in one thread it mentioned that after 15 days of employer verification visa grant do not come than physical verification happens.
> 
> 2. My 1st employer replied late after one month so is this create any impact on grant?
> 
> 3. How much time it will take grant? bcz it is 6th month of waiting.
> 
> 4. Is it advisable to call DIBP Brisbane office?
> 
> Or any updates in my case please help me waiting is really frustrating you all passed from the condition so please guide me to tackle the condition
> 
> Regards,


Dear Chetan,
I am also in same situation as yours and I am losing hope now. What is my understanding if immigration department is satisfied with telephonic verification than they don't make personal visit. I hope we both get positive answer soon.

Regards,
Farina


----------



## aimaustralia

I was a silent visitor of this forum, now just registered myself and I want to say this is wonderful forum. As I have applied for 489 visa for queensland and paid fees on june 1. I haven't yet uploaded any documents, should I upload the ones I am having? 
Also Is time taken to grant visa for 489 is more than for 189 and 190 visa category after paying fees.


----------



## kawal_547

aimaustralia said:


> I was a silent visitor of this forum, now just registered myself and I want to say this is wonderful forum. As I have applied for 489 visa for queensland and paid fees on june 1. I haven't yet uploaded any documents, should I upload the ones I am having?
> Also Is time taken to grant visa for 489 is more than for 189 and 190 visa category after paying fees.


Of course!!

what are you waiting.for?

Nobody can predict anybody timeline for a grant

Upload all your docs and may b u r the lucky one and you get grant asap....may b sooner than 189 n 190.


----------



## aimaustralia

kawal_547 said:


> Of course!!
> 
> what are you waiting.for?
> 
> Nobody can predict anybody timeline for a grant
> 
> Upload all your docs and may b u r the lucky one and you get grant asap....may b sooner than 189 n 190.


Thanks for reply and good words for me. May God bless you with grant.


----------



## Rosslleee

deepgill said:


> Thanks Gtr83 for your wishes and best of luck for your future. May GOD fulfill your wishes soon.��


Ohhh!!! what a pleasant surprise Deepgill .. u got ur Grant finally ...... Congrats and Best Wishes ...... God Bless You


----------



## deepgill

Rosslleee said:


> Ohhh!!! what a pleasant surprise Deepgill .. u got ur Grant finally ...... Congrats and Best Wishes ...... God Bless You


Thanks Rosslleee. Yes after so many ups and downs i got my visa mate.


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends could you tell me about health insurance which will be beneficial for us? We are 4 members...2 adults and 2 daughters. We are traveling to Australia next month.
Thanks


----------



## uttara

seems it's a dry day. no grant so far


----------



## aimaustralia

uttara said:


> seems it's a dry day. no grant so far


Uttara for how much time you are waiting for grant.


----------



## uttara

aimaustralia said:


> Uttara for how much time you are waiting for grant.


more than 10 months...10 and half months to be precise


----------



## Kamboj

Hello friends.. what do you guys expect from July 2016. Do share your views please.. I know it will be very important for everyone especially for 2015 applicants.. but still want to be motivated with your views.


----------



## yiyengar

deepgill said:


> &#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57223;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;Dear friends and experts by the grace of WAHEGURU i got my grant at 11 o'clock IST. Thank you very much guys for your kind help and blessings. I pray to GOD that all will get their grant soon.




Hey congratulations deepgill. For the grant. Your patience has paid off! 
Best of luck for your future. 
Where are you heading to ? 

Regards,
Yogesh


----------



## deepgill

yiyengar said:


> Hey congratulations deepgill. For the grant. Your patience has paid off!
> Best of luck for your future.
> Where are you heading to ?
> 
> Regards,
> Yogesh


Thanku very much Yogesh for your wishes. We are going to NSW.


----------



## venkatfcb

*Query Regarding ACS*



alexdegzy said:


> Congrats


Hi Everyone,

I have an query regarding ACS. I am planning to apply for ACS. Presently I am working in (IT)Multination national company as Network engineer (India). My first company was no more they have closed the company and I worked there for 2 years 8 months in india. And I have relieving order only. And then I went to abroad for my MS. I have completed my MS and worked for 6 months in one reputed MNC. I have pay slips Reference letter and relieving order for my second company which I worked in abroad. 

As I said presently am working in MNC as Network enigineer for past 8 months and I have offer letter and pay slips. But company is not willing to give statuatory declaration for me. Because am currently working with them.

Kindly advise me how to proceed further. what kind of documents should I need submit with ACS in this situation. I have more than 3years of experience.
But I have these problems. Awaiting for expert responses. Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Venkat


----------



## joebastian

venkatfcb said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have an query regarding ACS. I am planning to apply for ACS. Presently I am working in (IT)Multination national company as Network engineer (India). My first company was no more they have closed the company and I worked there for 2 years 8 months in india. And I have relieving order only. And then I went to abroad for my MS. I have completed my MS and worked for 6 months in one reputed MNC. I have pay slips Reference letter and relieving order for my second company which I worked in abroad.
> 
> As I said presently am working in MNC as Network enigineer for past 8 months and I have offer letter and pay slips. But company is not willing to give statuatory declaration for me. Because am currently working with them.
> 
> Kindly advise me how to proceed further. what kind of documents should I need submit with ACS in this situation. I have more than 3years of experience.
> But I have these problems. Awaiting for expert responses. Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Venkat


Hi 
Venkat..
Nice to here you. You have 3+ years of experience as you said. But ACS will not consider the first 2 years of expericnce for any IT professional. So please show the experience in india.

Cheers
Joe


----------



## Vikram78

Hello friends...
Does anybody know the nomination process of NT... I had applied for the state nomination for darwin under 489 subclass visa. My category is insurance broker... Do you know what are the chances to get invitation from NT.
Please suggest
Thanx.


----------



## alam1976

Dear Expats,
Any body can predict time period of my Visa grant? below details--

IELTS-L-6.5,R-8,W-6.5,L-6.5 ,Over all-7 
EA Submitted-14 -may-2015.
EA OUTCOME-23-July-2015.as Engineering Technologist
EOI submitted-23-Jully-2015 for NSW with 55 points.
Invitation-??
2nd CDR submited-16.02.2016 outcome 8.03.2016 as Electrical Engineer.
EOI Submitted -08.03.2016 for NSW & Northern Inland region.
Invited by Northern Inland with 65 points on 29.03.2016.
visa lodge for 489-3rd April 2016.
Co contact-10th May-2016.
Medical -14th may-2016.
Spouse functional English , form 80&1221 submitted-4th June-2016
Grant-???


----------



## venkatfcb

joebastian said:


> Hi
> Venkat..
> Nice to here you. You have 3+ years of experience as you said. But ACS will not consider the first 2 years of expericnce for any IT professional. So please show the experience in india.
> 
> Cheers
> Joe


Hi Joe ,

Thanks for the response. But I dont have reference letters and payslips for my first job. I just have relieving order from that company. More over the company is closed now.

Now what kind of documents should I need to submit for acs. Kindly assist me.

Thank you,
Regards,
Venkat


----------



## Abhijeet K

hi,

Just got call from Australian embassy Delhi..
He just enquired about current employment....like office address and joining date..

489 visa qld...
Visa lodge: 26sep 2015
CO contacted: 25 Nov 2016
Verification call: 16/06/2016

Abhijeet


----------



## uttara

Abhijeet K said:


> hi,
> 
> Just got call from Australian embassy Delhi..
> He just enquired about current employment....like office address and joining date..
> 
> 489 visa qld...
> Visa lodge: 26sep 2015
> CO contacted: 25 Nov 2016
> Verification call: 16/06/2016
> 
> Abhijeet


Hi Abhijeet,

Did you contact DIBP between 25 Nov and 16 June? If so, then what's the answer?


----------



## Abhijeet K

We are seeking to process this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia?s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances.


----------



## joebastian

venkatfcb said:


> Hi Joe ,
> 
> Thanks for the response. But I dont have reference letters and payslips for my first job. I just have relieving order from that company. More over the company is closed now.
> 
> Now what kind of documents should I need to submit for acs. Kindly assist me.
> 
> Thank you,
> Regards,
> Venkat


Hi,

There is form called "statutory declaration" you have to fill it and submit to ACS. But i don't have any idea about it, because i haven't used it. If you need more information please consult a MARA Agent in your location.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## chetan chavda

acechopra said:


> Hi
> 
> This is To all 489 family visa applicants who are onshore and have paid application fees with co allocated. did any of you got the mail from immigration saying seats for 489 visa are full for thisYear hence they can't approve visa right now so ask you to wait until seats become available .
> 
> Details
> Visa 489 family sponsored
> Co allocated 23 august
> Occupation system analyst


Dear Friend,

I am offshore applicant. But my experience is with subclass 489 grant is very less as compare to others. I do not read such kind of thing in any thread. if you find some where please share it with me and others also.

Regards,


----------



## chetan chavda

Dear Friends,

Any body have idea about team 33 GSM Brisbane please share the views. What is team 33? 

Regards,


----------



## pre4189

Abhijeet K said:


> hi,
> 
> Just got call from Australian embassy Delhi..
> He just enquired about current employment....like office address and joining date..
> 
> 489 visa qld...
> Visa lodge: 26sep 2015
> CO contacted: 25 Nov 2016
> Verification call: 16/06/2016
> 
> Abhijeet


dear friend ,
you would have given those details at the time of visa lodgement . then why did they asked u again?


----------



## joebastian

acechopra said:


> Hi
> 
> This is To all 489 family visa applicants who are onshore and have paid application fees with co allocated. did any of you got the mail from immigration saying seats for 489 visa are full for thisYear hence they can't approve visa right now so ask you to wait until seats become available .
> 
> Details
> Visa 489 family sponsored
> Co allocated 23 august
> Occupation system analyst


Hi Dude,

Hope DIBP Will never disclose the actual reason to anyone. They will provide you a formal letter instead of it. I am also waiting for the same sub class 489 FS 2015 batch. I too received a delayed formal letter saying "However i assure you that your application will be finalized as soon as possible."I then consulted with a leading MARA agent in my location. He also predicted the same. Hope we should believe this must be true.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Maxzone

Has anyone applied in southern island ? any update or information to share.


----------



## Zhou12345678

Maxzone said:


> Has anyone applied in southern island ? any update or information to share.


Hi,

I just submitted my expression of interest about 4 weeks ago, and I haven't received feedback.
How about you? When did u submit your expression of Interest?


----------



## Maxzone

Zhou12345678 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just submitted my expression of interest about 4 weeks ago, and I haven't received feedback.
> How about you? When did u submit your expression of Interest?


Mine was just two weeks.


----------



## sharif444

pre4189 said:


> dear friend ,
> you would have given those details at the time of visa lodgement . then why did they asked u again?


Today afternoon i got verification call from Australian embassy Dubai for my current employment. one lady call to the landline and the draughtsman receive the call. the lady asking for HR. As the HR was absent i talk with her. she asked everything about my job and the Company and tell if required she will call again. Later my company Director told me that embassy try to contact with him but he is not able to receive the call because he was in meeting. Is there any issue regarding this.


----------



## uttara

sharif444 said:


> Today afternoon i got verification call from Australian embassy Dubai for my current employment. one lady call to the landline and the draughtsman receive the call. the lady asking for HR. As the HR was absent i talk with her. she asked everything about my job and the Company and tell if required she will call again. Later my company Director told me that embassy try to contact with him but he is not able to receive the call because he was in meeting. Is there any issue regarding this.


That's a good news Sharif...seems your case is progressing. What did the lady ask you about your job?


----------



## sharif444

uttara said:


> That's a good news Sharif...seems your case is progressing. What did the lady ask you about your job?


The lady asked Current position in my Company, How much time in the Position, Salary, Payment method, Job responsibilities, about HR, How many employee in the company. about 8 minutes talk.


----------



## sharif444

sharif444 said:


> The lady asked Current position in my Company, How much time in the Position, Salary, Payment method, Job responsibilities, about HR, How many employee in the company. about 8 minutes talk.


Is there any progress for your application, uttara?


----------



## uttara

sharif444 said:


> Is there any progress for your application?


nop, it's standstill....I have a feeling that you will get your visa soon.


----------



## sharif444

uttara said:


> nop, it's standstill....I have a feeling that you will get your visa soon.[/QUOTE
> 
> May your words come true. Thank you.


----------



## uttara

sharif444 said:


> uttara said:
> 
> 
> 
> nop, it's standstill....I have a feeling that you will get your visa soon.[/QUOTE
> 
> May your words come true. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> what's the anzsco code that you have applied for?
Click to expand...


----------



## CelebrateVictory

Hi Bardiya,

can i talk to you regarding visa ? my email address is [email protected]

here not allowing me to send you personal message. can you email me contact details.


----------



## CelebrateVictory

Hi Bardiya,

can i talk to you regarding visa ? my email address is <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information such as email addresses - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
here not allowing me to send you personal message. can you email me contact details.


----------



## Maxzone

Hopefully we can see some activity for 489. As the occupation celling has increased, RDA going to send the invitation in next months. I am wondering how many people had applied for EOI in Southern Inland.My Reference number was 498-1500+, whats yours ? Is 1500 simply mean they have received more then 1500+ EOI.


----------



## mandy2137

Hello Friends, 

Hope you are all good.

I have some queries regarding 489 visa conditions. I am sure I ll get them solved here.

One of my friend has been living in Melbourne since last one year on 489 VISA. He hasn't got any work since 3 months and tried a lot to find an apt job but unfortunate. I want to ask that can he change the city and find the work in other place by writing a letter of consent to the immigration department, is that possible?


Other hand, he lives in designated area of Melbourne city, is there any condition in 489 to change the city in whole Australia's designated areas? 

Thanks


----------



## panna

mandy2137 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Hope you are all good.
> 
> I have some queries regarding 489 visa conditions. I am sure I ll get them solved here.
> 
> One of my friend has been living in Melbourne since last one year on 489 VISA. He hasn't got any work since 3 months and tried a lot to find an apt job but unfortunate. I want to ask that can he change the city and find the work in other place by writing a letter of consent to the immigration department, is that possible?
> 
> 
> Other hand, he lives in designated area of Melbourne city, is there any condition in 489 to change the city in whole Australia's designated areas?
> 
> Thanks


Yes dear,
Your friend can take a offer letter from other state & relies the clause of 489FS of 2 years stay & work in a designated area of VIC. But it will affect his future PR 887.
regards


----------



## gtr83

panna said:


> Yes dear,
> Your friend can take a offer letter from other state & relies the clause of 489FS of 2 years stay & work in a designated area of VIC. But it will affect his future PR 887.
> regards


Living in other designated areas anywhere in Australia should not affect future 887 PR

i stand to be corrected though


----------



## gtr83

How many of you guys here are 489 Family Sponsored? any news?


----------



## sharif444

uttara said:


> sharif444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's the anzsco code that you have applied for?
> 
> 
> 
> 233211 Civil Engineer. I think they wiil check your job verification. prepare yourself and inform your HR. Now they are doing job verification for almost all applicant.
Click to expand...


----------



## uttara

sharif444 said:


> uttara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 233211 Civil Engineer. I think they wiil check your job verification. prepare yourself and inform your HR. Now they are doing job verification for almost all applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...but what I cannot understand is that they keep applicants waiting for 10/11 months for job verification. Cannot they do it earlier?
Click to expand...


----------



## aimaustralia

gtr83 said:


> How many of you guys here are 489 Family Sponsored? any news?


Is there any difference in grant time for 489 FS and 489 SS. I applied for 489 SS Queensland on June 1. No CO contact yet. ON what factors does it depends , any idea?


----------



## gtr83

aimaustralia said:


> Is there any difference in grant time for 489 FS and 489 SS. I applied for 489 SS Queensland on June 1. No CO contact yet. ON what factors does it depends , any idea?


Totally different....Grants for SS are based on state or territory, FS is not

but according to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications SS get a higher priority

PS: i got my CO contact 5 months from lodge date...so you got to be patient


----------



## uttara

gtr83 said:


> Living in other designated areas anywhere in Australia should not affect future 887 PR
> 
> i stand to be corrected though


Can anybody tell me what the difference is between designated areas and regional areas of Australia? Thanks in advance


----------



## sharif444

uttara said:


> sharif444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...but what I cannot understand is that they keep applicants waiting for 10/11 months for job verification. Cannot they do it earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it takes time due to the local embassy or may be other reason. for my case my file was long time in dubai as i know. Reason may be earlier they try to contact with my current emloyer(director ) and not get answer. May be takes time to collect the other information about me.
Click to expand...


----------



## gtr83

uttara said:


> Can anybody tell me what the difference is between designated areas and regional areas of Australia? Thanks in advance


Regional Areas: All Respective state not incl major cities
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...killed-Migration-applications/regional-growth

Eg. 489 SS in Victoria means you *CAN'T* live in Melbourne

Designated Areas: All of Australia except parts of NSW and QLD 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...illed-Migration-applications/designated-areas

Eg. 489 FS *CAN* live anywhere in Aussie except as above


----------



## Jasmin FR

*employer verification*

I would like to inquire, all seniors on this Fourm, please through some lights.I have 13 years of working experience and Australian High commission got positive employer verification for last 8 years which means 15 points.Will they contact my other employers as well? My previous company operations had been closed since 2015 and they have changed their name and reopened the office with new name and new location. Can anyone predict what Australian high commission will do in this situation?


----------



## uttara

sharif444 said:


> uttara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it takes time due to the local embassy or may be other reason. for my case my file was long time in dubai as i know. Reason may be earlier they try to contact with my current emloyer(director ) and not get answer. May be takes time to collect the other information about me.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you suggest me to contact DIBP again then? I did call them on 9th May when they said my application is under routine checks. After that no contact. Do not know what I should do. Did you contact them recently?
Click to expand...


----------



## uttara

gtr83 said:


> Regional Areas: All Respective state not incl major cities
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...killed-Migration-applications/regional-growth
> 
> Eg. 489 SS in Victoria means you *CAN'T* live in Melbourne
> 
> Designated Areas: All of Australia except parts of NSW and QLD
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...illed-Migration-applications/designated-areas
> 
> Eg. 489 FS *CAN* live anywhere in Aussie except as above


Can 489 SS in South Australia live in Darwin? Thanks for the prompt reply.


----------



## uttara

sharif444 said:


> uttara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it takes time due to the local embassy or may be other reason. for my case my file was long time in dubai as i know. Reason may be earlier they try to contact with my current emloyer(director ) and not get answer. May be takes time to collect the other information about me.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you come to know your file was in Dubai for long time? Did the lady interview you told you so?
Click to expand...


----------



## sharif444

uttara said:


> sharif444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you come to know your file was in Dubai for long time? Did the lady interview you told you so?
> 
> 
> 
> No, the officer not told, i think so.
Click to expand...


----------



## sunilkchopra

uttara said:


> Can 489 SS in South Australia live in Darwin? Thanks for the prompt reply.




Yes 

Northern Territory	Entire Territory


----------



## gtr83

uttara said:


> Can 489 SS in South Australia live in Darwin? Thanks for the prompt reply.


i guess it wouldnt make sense to get SS from a state then live in another


----------



## Kamboj

7 Days :ranger:


----------



## indossie

Kamboj said:


> 7 Days :ranger:


Hi Kamboj,

7 days??


----------



## shrif

Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.


489 FS

Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


----------



## Jasmin FR

congratulations Mr.Sharif,May ALLAH bless you with more success in your life.


----------



## Jasmin FR

shrif said:


> Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
> Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
> I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
> Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.
> 
> 
> 489 FS
> 
> Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


Congratulations Mr.Sharif,May ALLAH bless you with more success.:second:


----------



## deepgill

shrif said:


> Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
> Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
> I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
> Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.
> 
> 
> 489 FS
> 
> Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


Hey shrif congratulations mate. Its a party time🍮. Where are you moving?


----------



## gtr83

shrif said:


> Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
> Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
> I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
> Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.
> 
> 
> 489 FS
> 
> Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


Congrats Shrif!!! all the best to others


----------



## Kamboj

shrif said:


> Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
> Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
> I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
> Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.
> 
> 
> 489 FS
> 
> Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


Many more congratulations Shrif.. Finally your wait is over..


----------



## Kamboj

indossie said:


> Hi Kamboj,
> 
> 7 days??


Hello Indossie..

Its nothing just countdown to 1st July. Because we all have a lot of expectations from 1st July onwards. I strongly hope applicants who have crossed 90 days waiting period will get grant in July'16.


----------



## aminm6688

shrif said:


> Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
> Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
> I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
> Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.
> 
> 
> 489 FS
> 
> Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


Congrats Shrif. very good news. after 7 months you receive the visa. which state is in your plan? Now, the other concern is finding a job in Australia ! we are always in worry totally!  Hope to find a good job there and inform us about job vacancies in your target state and city.

Wish me to receive my visa, as well  it has been 300 days( 10 months) since I lodge my application for FS.

Good days in Australia


----------



## sharif444

shrif said:


> Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
> Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
> I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
> Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.
> 
> 
> 489 FS
> 
> Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


Congratulation shrif.


----------



## shrif

aminm6688 said:


> Congrats Shrif. very good news. after 7 months you receive the visa. which state is in your plan? Now, the other concern is finding a job in Australia ! we are always in worry totally!  Hope to find a good job there and inform us about job vacancies in your target state and city.
> 
> Wish me to receive my visa, as well  it has been 300 days( 10 months) since I lodge my application for FS.
> 
> Good days in Australia


Thank you "aminm6688". Wish you receive the grant very soon too. I am planing to land in NSW. Yes worry is chasing us but everything goes well after all by God's will. Again wish you all the best of luck and will update you all once I travel and settle down.


----------



## sharif444

shrif said:


> Thank you "aminm6688". Wish you receive the grant very soon too. I am planing to land in NSW. Yes worry is chasing us but everything goes well after all by God's will. Again wish you all the best of luck and will update you all once I travel and settle down.


Is there any job verification for you, if yes, can you tell they verify all Job and how much time before.


----------



## peedus

New in this forum.


----------



## rd85164

Guys, to let all know.
Just called team Adelaide. A lady answered and checked the file and suggested that I should be patient as it is under regular processing. I asked her if I need to send any information back to CO and she replied CO will send an email if they need anything.
I asked if my application was at a final stage or if there were more stages after the one my application is at. She responded positive to that. Hope next month be good news bearer.

Rahul


----------



## andreyx108b

rd85164 said:


> Guys, to let all know.
> Just called team Adelaide. A lady answered and checked the file and suggested that I should be patient as it is under regular processing. I asked her if I need to send any information back to CO and she replied CO will send an email if they need anything.
> I asked if my application was at a final stage or if there were more stages after the one my application is at. She responded positive to that. Hope next month be good news bearer.
> 
> Rahul



Good luck mate! Hopefully you vill hear soon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia

While uploading documents I made a mistake. Some of the documents I uploaded have "space" in their titles. I was quite oblivious to this. What can be done now. Can anyone suggest me ?


----------



## rd85164

aimaustralia said:


> While uploading documents I made a mistake. Some of the documents I uploaded have "space" in their titles. I was quite oblivious to this. What can be done now. Can anyone suggest me ?


Can you please share an example of atleast a screenshot of what you're trying to say. Can't get from what you said.

Rahul.


----------



## aimaustralia

rd85164 said:


> Can you please share an example of atleast a screenshot of what you're trying to say. Can't get from what you said.
> 
> Rahul.


I just read on DIBP website about naming the files. It is written there that the file name must not contain space or special characters. Like I titled my degree as " Degree Bachelor of Science.pdf". So this contains space in between. Is it what they are saying. or correct me. Have I done something wrong?


----------



## rd85164

aimaustralia said:


> I just read on DIBP website about naming the files. It is written there that the file name must not contain space or special characters. Like I titled my degree as " Degree Bachelor of Science.pdf". So this contains space in between. Is it what they are saying. or correct me. Have I done something wrong?


That's a standard measure. You should do it like they said it should be done. However, if you have uploaded them like you said, it really wouldn't hurt your case.
So don't worry.
I uploaded many docs with spaces and CO was assigned and nothing was said/done.

Rahul.


----------



## aimaustralia

rd85164 said:


> That's a standard measure. You should do it like they said it should be done. However, if you have uploaded them like you said, it really wouldn't hurt your case.
> So don't worry.
> I uploaded many docs with spaces and CO was assigned and nothing was said/done.
> 
> Rahul.


Thanks for your interest. So there is no need to rename the documents and to upload them again.


----------



## indossie

Guys,
Just wondering if non-migrating family members (spouse/child) still need to undergo health assessment for subclass 489 visa. Its for a friend of mine, who wish to apply visa for them as subsequent entrants at a later date once he gets his approval. Experts your inputs please.


----------



## Jasmin FR

indossie said:


> Guys,
> Just wondering if non-migrating family members (spouse/child) still need to undergo health assessment for subclass 489 visa. Its for a friend of mine, who wish to apply visa for them as subsequent entrants at a later date once he gets his approval. Experts your inputs please.


yes they (spouse/child)must have to go for medical and police clearance. In my case, I live with my mother and sister and both are non-migrating applicants. My case officer came back and asked me medical for both.Even the medical cost is quite expensive.


----------



## gtr83

farina said:


> yes they (spouse/child)must have to go for medical and police clearance. In my case, I live with my mother and sister and both are non-migrating applicants. My case officer came back and asked me medical for both.Even the medical cost is quite expensive.


thats weird, since when non-migrating applicants need med/PCC?

imagine a family of 20 people/non migrating


----------



## gtr83

indossie said:


> Guys,
> Just wondering if non-migrating family members (spouse/child) still need to undergo health assessment for subclass 489 visa. Its for a friend of mine, who wish to apply visa for them as subsequent entrants at a later date once he gets his approval. Experts your inputs please.


why not apply for all at one go? subsequent entrant takes at least 6 months to process...
its possible to apply PCC/med in this case...just be sure that application is lodged before the 12 months expiry for both (PCC/med)


----------



## rd85164

indossie said:


> Guys,
> Just wondering if non-migrating family members (spouse/child) still need to undergo health assessment for subclass 489 visa. Its for a friend of mine, who wish to apply visa for them as subsequent entrants at a later date once he gets his approval. Experts your inputs please.





gtr83 said:


> why not apply for all at one go? subsequent entrant takes at least 6 months to process...
> its possible to apply PCC/med in this case...just be sure that application is lodged before the 12 months expiry for both (PCC/med)


To answer both your queries. 
The logic of having NON-MIGRATING members go through medicals and PCC is because they want to pre-screen the likely future applicants.

Example: IF I am the only child to my parents and they are Financially dependent on me. That means sooner or later, they would unite with me and that's the logic they use and ask us for dependents docs as well.
If you parents are not depended financially, then you can exclude them and save on the time and expense initially. 

However whenever you decide to get your parents there, they go through the med and pcc again.

Hope that clears your doubts.
PM for any other query.

Cheers,
Rahul!


----------



## BARDIYA

100 days and counting.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## panna

200 days + .............


----------



## Kamboj

133 days..


----------



## Kamboj

When they will start shooting visa grants.. Last year on 1st July'15 many 489 applicants got their visa grants on 1st July itself. Why there is silence on this year..

Please do share your views what we must expect from July'16.


----------



## Zhiguan

Hi guys,

I lodged my 489 EOI as programmer on 2/2016 and I am still waiting for the invitation. My point is 65. 
I just get the information that there will be 200 invitation totally for 489 in this July. Will I get the invitation at the end of this year? 
Thanks!


----------



## Zhiguan

I think the shooting is going to happen in this month


----------



## Jasmin FR

I am waiting from last 153 days.


----------



## Zhiguan

Kamboj said:


> When they will start shooting visa grants.. Last year on 1st July'15 many 489 applicants got their visa grants on 1st July itself. Why there is silence on this year..
> 
> Please do share your views what we must expect from July'16.





farina said:


> I am waiting from last 153 days.


What is your occupation and how many points do you have?


----------



## Jasmin FR

Zhiguan said:


> What is your occupation and how many points do you have?



total points 65
occupation: ICT Business Analyst
Visa status: Progress in Assessents:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zhiguan

farina said:


> total points 65
> occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> Visa status: Progress in Assessents:fingerscrossed:


I am so worried that I still cannot get invitation this year, because my 485 visa will expiry next January. Today my agent told me that it is impossible for me to get invitation this year, so I really up sad. How about you, are you confident to get invitation this year?


----------



## Kamboj

Zhiguan said:


> What is your occupation and how many points do you have?


My occupation is Fitter (General). I am state sponsored by South Australia. I got total 50+10 = 60 points.


----------



## Jasmin FR

Zhiguan said:


> I am so worried that I still cannot get invitation this year, because my 485 visa will expiry next January. Today my agent told me that it is impossible for me to get invitation this year, so I really up sad. How about you, are you confident to get invitation this year?


 l already launched my application....You will get the invitation.We all will pray for u


----------



## Zhiguan

farina said:


> l already launched my application....You will get the invitation.We all will pray for u


Thanks!
When did you lodge your EOI and When did you get invitation?


----------



## Kamboj

Dear All,

Please subscribe a new thread "489 Visa grants July 2016". This will be a specific thread for all who are going to get grants from July 2016. Please join it and update.:welcome:


----------



## rd85164

two2 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I need your advice on EOI.
> 
> In my previous organization, I worked for 6 years in the same department but at 6 different positions (lateral movements). In my EOI, should I mention only last position with the total tenure, or should I add all positions one by one in EOI.
> 
> Note: My experience letter states all 6 positions with respective duration clearly mentioned.
> 
> Your advice will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Rgds/T2


You can do either.
I changed 4 position in one of my organizations and I mentioned just the latest one in EOI.

Cheers!!
Rahul


----------



## Bsharm14

Hi All,

Need help!!

I got my visa grant for 489 family sponsored yesterday, and the first entry date is by Dec '16. Can I apply a subsequent entrant visa 489 for my wife immediately? or I've to make an entry to Australia first and then apply. Is there any other time bound condition for apply subsequent visa.


----------



## panna

Bsharm14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help!!
> 
> I got my visa grant for 489 family sponsored yesterday, and the first entry date is by Dec '16. Can I apply a subsequent entrant visa 489 for my wife immediately? or I've to make an entry to Australia first and then apply. Is there any other time bound condition for apply subsequent visa.


congrats.....
when did you apply for the visa......


----------



## gtr83

Bsharm14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help!!
> 
> I got my visa grant for 489 family sponsored yesterday, and the first entry date is by Dec '16. Can I apply a subsequent entrant visa 489 for my wife immediately? or I've to make an entry to Australia first and then apply. Is there any other time bound condition for apply subsequent visa.


Congrats! 

You can lodge it anytime bro, but i guess she won't make it with you....since you need to enter by DEC 16

btw, could you share what visa condition you got and what state are you going to?

Im also on 489 FS


----------



## NP101

Bsharm14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help!!
> 
> I got my visa grant for 489 family sponsored yesterday, and the first entry date is by Dec '16. Can I apply a subsequent entrant visa 489 for my wife immediately? or I've to make an entry to Australia first and then apply. Is there any other time bound condition for apply subsequent visa.


Congrats mate what's your timeline and occupation you applied for?


----------



## Jasmin FR

Bsharm14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help!!
> 
> I got my visa grant for 489 family sponsored yesterday, and the first entry date is by Dec '16. Can I apply a subsequent entrant visa 489 for my wife immediately? or I've to make an entry to Australia first and then apply. Is there any other time bound condition for apply subsequent visa.


congratulations Mr. Bsharm


----------



## Bsharm14

Thanks for the greetings.i logged my application on 25th July 2015, occupation external auditor, state- Victoria. Patience is the keys.best of luck guys


----------



## Vikram2807

Hi friends.... I got my nomination for NT.
Would like to know, how much time will to get my visa approval... I am in insurance broker category... Plz suggest


----------



## Kamboj

Bsharm14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help!!
> 
> I got my visa grant for 489 family sponsored yesterday, and the first entry date is by Dec '16. Can I apply a subsequent entrant visa 489 for my wife immediately? or I've to make an entry to Australia first and then apply. Is there any other time bound condition for apply subsequent visa.


Many more congratulations for visa grant.


----------



## Kamboj

Vikram2807 said:


> Hi friends.... I got my nomination for NT.
> Would like to know, how much time will to get my visa approval... I am in insurance broker category... Plz suggest


DIBP says most applications finalise with 3 months of visa lodge.. but its all depend on individual documentation presented to Case Officer. As of now we can not guess the exact time frame. For me its 136th days to visa lodge.. but it does not mean you will also have to wait this much time..it hard to guess the time frame..


----------



## outworldly cartoon

Vikram2807 said:


> Hi friends.... I got my nomination for NT.
> Would like to know, how much time will to get my visa approval... I am in insurance broker category... Plz suggest


When did you submit your EOI ? Can you please share if you do not mind


----------



## Vikram2807

outworldly cartoon said:


> Vikram2807 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends.... I got my nomination for NT.
> Would like to know, how much time will to get my visa approval... I am in insurance broker category... Plz suggest
> 
> 
> 
> When did you submit your EOI ? Can you please share if you do not mind
Click to expand...


It was submitted on 13 june


----------



## NP101

Bsharm14 said:


> Thanks for the greetings.i logged my application on 25th July 2015, occupation external auditor, state- Victoria. Patience is the keys.best of luck guys


Thanks mate


----------



## Inazir

Thanks to the almighty Allah, received the grant for my family this morning. 
Thanks to all the forum members specially Vikas, Aundrey & Joe.
For all those who are waiting, you all are in my prayers and I feel your grants are not far away. 
Once again thanks to this forum, this made my journey little easy

Regards, 
Inazir


----------



## Kamboj

Inazir said:


> Thanks to the almighty Allah, received the grant for my family this morning.
> Thanks to all the forum members specially Vikas, Aundrey & Joe.
> For all those who are waiting, you all are in my prayers and I feel your grants are not far away.
> Once again thanks to this forum, this made my journey little easy
> 
> Regards,
> Inazir



Many congratulations Inazir.. please do share your timeline.


----------



## rd85164

Inazir said:


> Thanks to the almighty Allah, received the grant for my family this morning.
> Thanks to all the forum members specially Vikas, Aundrey & Joe.
> For all those who are waiting, you all are in my prayers and I feel your grants are not far away.
> Once again thanks to this forum, this made my journey little easy
> 
> Regards,
> Inazir


Congrats buddy. Good Luck and God Bless.
do share your timeline.

Cheers!!
Rahul


----------



## Jasmin FR

Inazir said:


> Thanks to the almighty Allah, received the grant for my family this morning.
> Thanks to all the forum members specially Vikas, Aundrey & Joe.
> For all those who are waiting, you all are in my prayers and I feel your grants are not far away.
> Once again thanks to this forum, this made my journey little easy
> 
> Regards,
> Inazir


Congraulation Mr.Inazir. Please share your time line with us.


----------



## joebastian

Congrats Dude.
Hope we all will get soon.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## andreyx108b

Inazir said:


> Thanks to the almighty Allah, received the grant for my family this morning.
> Thanks to all the forum members specially Vikas, Aundrey & Joe.
> For all those who are waiting, you all are in my prayers and I feel your grants are not far away.
> Once again thanks to this forum, this made my journey little easy
> 
> Regards,
> Inazir




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inazir

Thank you. 

My timeline;
Occupation - Management Accountant
NSW Orana applied - Oct 2015
Received Sponsorship - January 2016
EOI invitation received - January 2016
Application lodged - 19th Jan 2016
1st CO contact - 22nd Feb 2016
2nd CO contact - 23rd March 2016
Golden email - 4th July 2016


----------



## Jai77

Hi Guys.
Just wanted to share 489 visa outcome.
Applied External Auditor: total points 60 add 5 points for state nomination + add 5 again for regional nomination. All together total 70 points 
•	Skill Select Lodged for Orana NSW on 10h October 2015
•	Orana NSW SMP Lodged on 14th October 2015
•	Received Positive Advice from RDA Orana on 9th December 2015
•	Went on 3 months holiday to overseas
•	Return back from holiday and informed migration agent about my return to Australia 
•	1 April 2016 visa granted for 489 Regional state sponsored
Quote*
Visa Conditions 8539 - MUST STAY IN SPECIFIED AREA
You must live in specified areas
Your visa has been granted on the basis of a nomination by a State or Territory government.
Visa condition 8539 requires that you must live, study and work in regional and/or low
population-growth metropolitan area(s). These are:
Regional and low population growth
metropolitan areas
Postcodes

New South Wales (NSW)
Anywhere except Sydney, Newcastle, the
Central Coast and Wollongong
2311 to 2312, 2328 to 2411, 2420 to 2490,
2536 to 2551, 2575 to 2594, 2618 to 2739,
2787 to 2898

Northern Territory Entire territory

Queensland
Anywhere except the greater Brisbane area
and the Gold Coast
4124 to 4125, 4133, 4211, 4270 to 4272,
4275, 4280, 4285, 4287, 4307 to 4499, 4515,
4517 to 4519, 4522 to 4899

South Australia Entire state

Tasmania Entire state

Victoria
Anywhere except the Melbourne metropolitan
area
3211 to 3334, 3340 to 3424, 3430 to 3649,
3658 to 3749, 3753, 3756, 3758, 3762, 3764,
3778 to 3781, 3783, 3797, 3799, 3810 to
3909, 3921 to 3925, 3945 to 3974, 3979,
3981 to 3996

Western Australia
Anywhere except Perth and surrounding
area


----------



## MissionAria

Subscribed


----------



## deepgill

Inazir said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My timeline;
> Occupation - Management Accountant
> NSW Orana applied - Oct 2015
> Received Sponsorship - January 2016
> EOI invitation received - January 2016
> Application lodged - 19th Jan 2016
> 1st CO contact - 22nd Feb 2016
> 2nd CO contact - 23rd March 2016
> Golden email - 4th July 2016


Congratulations.. Inazir 👍


----------



## gtr83

Inazir said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My timeline;
> Occupation - Management Accountant
> NSW Orana applied - Oct 2015
> Received Sponsorship - January 2016
> EOI invitation received - January 2016
> Application lodged - 19th Jan 2016
> 1st CO contact - 22nd Feb 2016
> 2nd CO contact - 23rd March 2016
> Golden email - 4th July 2016


Congrats Inazir


----------



## outworldly cartoon

Vikram2807 said:


> It was submitted on 13 june


Thanks


----------



## Inazir

Thank you for all the wishes


----------



## suresh07

Dear All,

I got the 489 visa (SS) grant Yesterday (04/07/2016), including my wife & kids.. I hope the same for all of you...


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Hey Peeps - a quick question: can the dependent applicant work on 489 visa. In my case my husband is the primary applicant, can i work there once we get the visa. Thanks


----------



## yiyengar

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Peeps - a quick question: can the dependent applicant work on 489 visa. In my case my husband is the primary applicant, can i work there once we get the visa. Thanks



Yes both can work full time or part time.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

yiyengar said:


> Yes both can work full time or part time.


Thank you so much, this definitely is helpful!


----------



## yiyengar

DeepaliVohra said:


> yiyengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes both can work full time or part time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, this definitely is helpful!
Click to expand...

You are welcome ! 
Which state have you applied ? And what is the occupation?


----------



## DeepaliVohra

yiyengar said:


> You are welcome !
> Which state have you applied ? And what is the occupation?


Have applied in SA - 149212


----------



## DeepaliVohra

suresh07 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the 489 visa (SS) grant Yesterday (04/07/2016), including my wife & kids.. I hope the same for all of you...


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Hey Guys - another question; how long does it take to get the invitation tentaively. My consultant has suggested 8-10 weeks which is approx 3 months....thats a long wait .


----------



## andreyx108b

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Guys - another question; how long does it take to get the invitation tentaively. My consultant has suggested 8-10 weeks which is approx 3 months....thats a long wait .




Can you share anzsco and points? I cant see signature on the phone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorasi

Good day, I am new to the forum. My husband got nomination last week (29/06/2016) from Southern inland (321212). How long does it normally take to get invitation from Dibp. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra

andreyx108b said:


> can you share anzsco and points? I cant see signature on the phone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


Code : 149212
Points : 65 + 10 (will get 10 state sponsorship)


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928

DeepaliVohra said:


> Code : 149212
> Points : 65 + 10 (will get 10 state sponsorship)


Hey Deepali, 
75 are good points you have summed up , the outcome time varies state to state. 
Regards

IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, W-6 S-7
EA -Apply 21st Jan 16, +VE 23rd Feb 16, EOI 489 SS (any)- 3rd Mar-16
ANZSCO- 233211 Civil Engg.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Harpreetsingh05928 said:


> Hey Deepali,
> 75 are good points you have summed up , the outcome time varies state to state.
> Regards
> 
> IELTS - L-8, R-6.5, W-6 S-7
> EA -Apply 21st Jan 16, +VE 23rd Feb 16, EOI 489 SS (any)- 3rd Mar-16
> ANZSCO- 233211 Civil Engg.


Have applied in SA...


----------



## ajaybandreddy

Hi Friends,

Please help me to get information from you. I have applied EOI on 8th Oct 2016 and as of now I didn't get any reply from them.I have applied from agent. Friends please help me on understanding this, why this much of time they were taking? Is anyone there got EOI from Oct 2015 to till date?

VIC 489 FS
ANZSCO CODE:261312
PTE: 56/56/56/55 R/L/W/S
Score: 55+FS(10)=65 points
EOI Filed: 08-Oct-2015
VISA????


----------



## ajaybandreddy

Hi Friends,

Any updates for me from any one of you plz?

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## Inazir

Hi Expats,

I got Orana (NSW) RS, initially I am planning to go to Melbourne, not to work or settle.
Will it be breaching my visa condition? 

Regards, 
Inazir


----------



## tharan

Dorasi said:


> Good day, I am new to the forum. My husband got nomination last week (29/06/2016) from Southern inland (321212). How long does it normally take to get invitation from Dibp.
> 
> Hi Dorasi when did your husband lodgement with RDA Southern Inland’s Online Expression of Interest ?
> and his application number range as well pls (Is it 1500+ or below )


----------



## tharan

Hi Dorasi when did your husband lodgement with RDA Southern Inland’s Online Expression of Interest ?
and his application number range as well pls (Is it 1500+ or below )


----------



## Dorasi

Hie Tharan, he lodged on the 3rd of April and he got the invitation on the 14th of May. His ref number (489-1473). So now we're waiting for the invite from Dibp. Hopefully soon we will lodge the visa. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAria

Hey u haven't got invitation yesterday?


----------



## MissionAria

ajaybandreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please help me to get information from you. I have applied EOI on 8th Oct 2016 and as of now I didn't get any reply from them.I have applied from agent. Friends please help me on understanding this, why this much of time they were taking? Is anyone there got EOI from Oct 2015 to till date?
> 
> VIC 489 FS
> ANZSCO CODE:261312
> PTE: 56/56/56/55 R/L/W/S
> Score: 55+FS(10)=65 points
> EOI Filed: 08-Oct-2015
> VISA????



Hey you haven't got invitation yesterday?


----------



## alam1976

Alhamdullah ,I received my Visa 4th July-2016.Any body moving to Northern Inland? I am planning to move in 15/20 August-2016.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Hey guys - question: what is the criteria for school fees on 489 visa, would we get waiver or we have to pay international school fees....thanks deepali


----------



## yiyengar

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey guys - question: what is the criteria for school fees on 489 visa, would we get waiver or we have to pay international school fees....thanks deepali


We *hv* to pay international fees. Since it's a temporary visa. After 2 yrs stay and 1 yr of work *u* can apply pr. Post getting that rest all the facilities will follow. 
Till than all *hv* to *b* self funded:sweat:
*
Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## sharif444

alam1976 said:


> Alhamdullah ,I received my Visa 4th July-2016.Any body moving to Northern Inland? I am planning to move in 15/20 August-2016.


Congratulations... 

any job verification?


----------



## suresh07

School fee is free in some states, for 489 & 457 visa holders in SOUTH AUSTRALIA .. in WA they will charge a minimum fee for family, no matter how many children...they will charge minimum amount per year 2k to 5 k $ for one family....


----------



## DeepaliVohra

suresh07 said:


> School fee is free in some states, for 489 & 457 visa holders in SOUTH AUSTRALIA .. in WA they will charge a minimum fee for family, no matter how many children...they will charge minimum amount per year 2k to 5 k $ for one family....


Thanks - i had written to the education department in SA, and the answer is that 489 visa holders (school kids) are treated as local residents and the fee is very nominal starting from AUD 190 to AUD 950 depending upon the grade of kids...


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Hey Peeps - repeating question asked previouisly: any idea about the time line of getting the invitation for 489....Thanks


----------



## suresh07

DeepaliVohra said:


> Thanks - i had written to the education department in SA, and the answer is that 489 visa holders (school kids) are treated as local residents and the fee is very nominal starting from AUD 190 to AUD 950 depending upon the grade of kids...


Yes exactly, the above fee is also a term fee not monthly..... and this will be charged for stationary/books ..ect and there is no tuition or school fee....


----------



## yiyengar

DeepaliVohra said:


> Thanks - i had written to the education department in SA, and the answer is that 489 visa holders (school kids) are treated as local residents and the fee is very nominal starting from AUD 190 to AUD 950 depending upon the grade of kids...


Hey Deepali, Based on you comment i did search on google and found some positive stuff...for 489 holders.. we need to pay normal domestic fees decided by respective state government..

Thanks for providing the information.. I did think 489 visa holders has to pay fees as per international students.

Paying school fees in Australia - 489 visa subclass | GM Skilled


----------



## DeepaliVohra

yiyengar said:


> Hey Deepali, Based on you comment i did search on google and found some positive stuff...for 489 holders.. we need to pay normal domestic fees decided by respective state government..
> 
> Thanks for providing the information.. I did think 489 visa holders has to pay fees as per international students.
> 
> Paying school fees in Australia - 489 visa subclass | GM Skilled


Ya - the email i received from the the SA education department was very helpful and i was relieved, otherwise the fee is around AUD 2-4 K....so ya its was relief..the department was very promt, i wrote email yesterday and got the reponse today..


----------



## Kamboj

We have noticed only 5-6 visa grants released for 489 Visa since 1st July'16 by DIBP. Whereas they have released visa grants to almost each & every 190 visa applicants who have lodged from January 16 to May'16. 

What is wrong for 489 visa applicants? Have we not paid visa app fee that they have hold visas to almost every 489 visa applicant. What kind of this high priority visa processing as they had mentioned on their website. 

Till end of June'16 we waited with a perception that they had consumed quota for FY 15-16 for 489 Visa. Now what is the problem with them not to process our applications. I guess it is pure torture we (489 visa applicant) are facing.

Please do share your views on this. What do you guys think about it. What info do you have about future processing of our 489 visa.


----------



## Jasmin FR

Kamboj said:


> We have noticed only 5-6 visa grants released for 489 Visa since 1st July'16 by DIBP. Whereas they have released visa grants to almost each & every 190 visa applicants who have lodged from January 16 to May'16.
> 
> What is wrong for 489 visa applicants? Have we not paid visa app fee that they have hold visas to almost every 489 visa applicant. What kind of this high priority visa processing as they had mentioned on their website.
> 
> Till end of June'16 we waited with a perception that they had consumed quota for FY 15-16 for 489 Visa. Now what is the problem with them not to process our applications. I guess it is pure torture we (489 visa applicant) are facing.
> 
> Please do share your views on this. What do you guys think about it. What info do you have about future processing of our 489 visa.


I am waiting from 163 days.


----------



## VenusifiedBT

yiyengar said:


> Hey Deepali, Based on you comment i did search on google and found some positive stuff...for 489 holders.. we need to pay normal domestic fees decided by respective state government..
> 
> Thanks for providing the information.. I did think 489 visa holders has to pay fees as per international students.


hey Yiyengar, what was your points breakdown if you don't mind sharing?
I mean how many points for age, studies, work experience?


----------



## Kamboj

farina said:


> I am waiting from 163 days.


For me its 140 days :confused2:
What do you think what we shall expect from DIBP ?
Have you called to DIBP recently to know the status of your application ?
Have you had any job verification ?
Did you receive any call from Australian embassy ?


----------



## Jasmin FR

Kamboj said:


> For me its 140 days :confused2:
> What do you think what we shall expect from DIBP ?
> Have you called to DIBP recently to know the status of your application ?
> Have you had any job verification ?
> Did you receive any call from Australian embassy ?



Yes DIBP made my 9 years of employer verification on following dates.
17 April,2016 from current employer
22 march,2016 from previous employer.
I called gsm.brisbane team on this number:006173167000,one nice lady answered the phone ,I had given her all my details and she said, you must have to wait ,your case officer is still assessing your application. So far there is no note on your application for from your case officer. GOD alone will help me!!I am praying 6 times a day. Hopefully, I will receive the grant soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kamboj

farina said:


> Yes DIBP made my 9 years of employer verification on following dates.
> 17 April,2016 from current employer
> 22 march,2016 from previous employer.
> I called gsm.brisbane team on this number:006173167000,one nice lady answered the phone ,I had given her all my details and she said, you must have to wait ,your case officer is still assessing your application. So far there is no note on your application for from your case officer. GOD alone will help me!!I am praying 6 times a day. Hopefully, I will receive the grant soon.:fingerscrossed:


I did not have any employer verification from my both employers. I called GSM Brisbane yesterday and gentleman said my application is on final stages with routine processing. He said you need not to worry about everything will be fine just be patience. He said i cannot give you exact time frame when you may get visa grant.

I am not much satisfy with his statement that application is on final stages that was a diplomatic answer what i felt. So i don't keep much hopes from his answer.

I asked him things have got stuck-up with me i have to take many decisions which are dependent to visa grant. He said i can understand but better you wait with patience.

Share your timeline please. Are you 489 FS or SS?


----------



## Jasmin FR

Kamboj said:


> For me its 140 days :confused2:
> What do you think what we shall expect from DIBP ?
> Have you called to DIBP recently to know the status of your application ?
> Have you had any job verification ?
> Did you receive any call from Australian embassy ?





Kamboj said:


> I did not have any employer verification from my both employers. I called GSM Brisbane yesterday and gentleman said my application is on final stages with routine processing. He said you need not to worry about everything will be fine just be patience. He said i cannot give you exact time frame when you may get visa grant.
> 
> I am not much satisfy with his statement that application is on final stages that was a diplomatic answer what i felt. So i don't keep much hopes from his answer.
> 
> I asked him things have got stuck-up with me i have to take many decisions which are dependent to visa grant. He said i can understand but better you wait with patience.
> 
> Share your timeline please. Are you 489 FS or SS?


State Sponsorship:18 Jan,2016
Visa Lodge:28 Jan,2016
Employer Verification:17April,2016
Case Officer Re-contacted:23 May,2016


----------



## Kamboj

farina said:


> State Sponsorship:18 Jan,2016
> Visa Lodge:28 Jan,2016
> Employer Verification:17April,2016
> Case Officer Re-contacted:23 May,2016


Ok.. What did CO asked 2nd time ?


----------



## Kamboj

My CO contacted me on 14th March'16 and just requested Form 80. After that there is no movement at all no employer verification, no calls from Aus embassy, no 2nd CO contact. I don't know where she put my application after making first contact.


----------



## Jasmin FR

Kamboj said:


> Ok.. What did CO asked 2nd time ?


My case officer came back and asked me how much is your salary despite in 10 years bank statement, its clearly mentioned my salary transactions.


----------



## Kamboj

farina said:


> My case officer came back and asked me how much is your salary despite in 10 years bank statement, its clearly mentioned my salary transactions.


Ok hope for the best..

Best of luck Bro.. soon you will get your grant atleast you have some movements in your application.


----------



## MissionAria

Hi folks,

Can anyone help me and provide some tentative waiting time if someone files for 489 state sponsorship EOI with 60 points in case of 261312 code.


----------



## pre4189

farina said:


> Yes DIBP made my 9 years of employer verification on following dates.
> 17 April,2016 from current employer
> 22 march,2016 from previous employer.
> I called gsm.brisbane team on this number:006173167000,one nice lady answered the phone ,I had given her all my details and she said, you must have to wait ,your case officer is still assessing your application. So far there is no note on your application for from your case officer. GOD alone will help me!!I am praying 6 times a day. Hopefully, I will receive the grant soon.:fingerscrossed:


most applicants receives grant with in a month after emp. verification. it does happen with the 189 and 190 applicants . why they are not granting visa to us.. im almost in a situation like you ..


----------



## Kamboj

pre4189 said:


> most applicants receives grant with in a month after emp. verification. it does happen with the 189 and 190 applicants . why they are not granting visa to us.. im almost in a situation like you ..


I heard that after employer verification they has to finalize the application within 3 weeks

Pre4189.. can you share your timeline ?


----------



## Thunder123

Hi,

I have recently applied for 489 visa state sponsorship from South Australia. I have some query regarding the skilled work experience requirement:-
I have submitted the ACS skill assessment with the application for my nominated occupation 261111-ICT Business Analyst in which only 4 months of experience has been considered as skilled out of the total of 4 years 4 months of work experience.
As per the migration SA website-"The skilled work experience does not need to be in your nominated or closely related occupation unless your occupation requires additional work experience".
I have another skill assessment done for the occupation 224712-Organisation and Methods Analyst from Vetassess for the same employment work experience which has considered my 3 years of work experience as skilled *from 10/2011 to 11/2014.
I haven't claimed points for my work experience in EOI also.

Please advise if the assessment done by Vetassess is valid and can be submitted now to meet the skilled experience requirement of at least 1 year for my lodged application.


----------



## yiyengar

Thunder123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently applied for 489 visa state sponsorship from South Australia. I have some query regarding the skilled work experience requirement:-
> I have submitted the ACS skill assessment with the application for my nominated occupation 261111-ICT Business Analyst in which only 4 months of experience has been considered as skilled out of the total of 4 years 4 months of work experience.
> As per the migration SA website-"The skilled work experience does not need to be in your nominated or closely related occupation unless your occupation requires additional work experience".
> I have another skill assessment done for the occupation 224712-Organisation and Methods Analyst from Vetassess for the same employment work experience which has considered my 3 years of work experience as skilled *from 10/2011 to 11/2014.
> I haven't claimed points for my work experience in EOI also.
> 
> Please advise if the assessment done by Vetassess is valid and can be submitted now to meet the skilled experience requirement of at least 1 year for my lodged application.


Hi There, If you not claiming points it doesn't matter which one of assessment you submit. They will only consider the qualifications from points perspective..but it is important the assessment which you submit is to what you have applied ... 
for eg if its ICT BA.. and ACS has done assessment for the same than go by that...

since the assessment done by Vetassess is for different occupation.... as i understand.

hope this helps you.


----------



## Thunder123

Thanks...well in that case I think my application will be rejected for sure as ACS has assessed only 4 months as an skilled experience...


----------



## panna

Thunder123 said:


> Thanks...well in that case I think my application will be rejected for sure as ACS has assessed only 4 months as an skilled experience...


No application gets rejected without justification....


----------



## sk804

Thunder123 said:


> Thanks...well in that case I think my application will be rejected for sure as ACS has assessed only 4 months as an skilled experience...


I remember reading one case here on EF that, CO had asked applicant to prove his points or reduce the points claimed for work experience, (which in your case it's a genuine issue)

Don't know your points, however, until CO come and ask for this, you can prepare for PTE exams and achieve the highest (20 points ) to cover up the gap. 

Best wishes, 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AustraliaHunt

Hi All, I am on 489 Temporary resident visa in Australia since 1 year.My spouse is expecting a baby in November so I was thinking to invite my parents for the same.I have so many questions in my mind for their visa.I hope you guys would help me How can I invite them still being in TR visa? Will the medical docs help me of my wife pregancy for their tourist visa? They dont have any travel history for Australia.My father visited Canada for 2 months on tourist visa.I want them to be here for long but I read that for the first time visa is only for 3 months.is it true? What documents are required for travel visa.They are 60+ years.My father is running a business and my mother is a housewife.They have owned property. Please guide me the best so that I can apply tourist visa for them.


----------



## Thunder123

sk804 said:


> I remember reading one case here on EF that, CO had asked applicant to prove his points or reduce the points claimed for work experience, (which in your case it's a genuine issue)
> 
> Don't know your points, however, until CO come and ask for this, you can prepare for PTE exams and achieve the highest (20 points ) to cover up the gap.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks..
I contacted SA team and they said that they can't consider the work experience assessed by Vetassess for my application. However, they can't comment on the work experience before processing of the application.


----------



## Abhijeet K

489 qld ss visa

290 days and still waiting...

Co contacted 24 Nov..

Called from Australian Embassy on 16 Jun...

whats the problem????


Abhijeet


----------



## laju1984

Thunder123 said:


> Thanks..
> I contacted SA team and they said that they can't consider the work experience assessed by Vetassess for my application. However, they can't comment on the work experience before processing of the application.


They are not Counting Assessment done with Assessment body Vetasses ??? Its ununderstable. They must accept this assessment as it is aporoved by Authorised Assessment body


----------



## Kamboj

Abhijeet K said:


> 489 qld ss visa
> 
> 290 days and still waiting...
> 
> Co contacted 24 Nov..
> 
> Called from Australian Embassy on 16 Jun...
> 
> whats the problem????
> 
> 
> Abhijeet



Really Abhijeet 290 days are huge.. i am waiting from 143 days.

What did they say when last time you called them ?


----------



## pre4189

Abhijeet K said:


> 489 qld ss visa
> 
> 290 days and still waiting...
> 
> Co contacted 24 Nov..
> 
> Called from Australian Embassy on 16 Jun...
> 
> whats the problem????
> 
> 
> Abhijeet


201 days , hoping next day , counting goes on
why we are stuck , only few had grants this july....


----------



## Kamboj

pre4189 said:


> 201 days , hoping next day , counting goes on
> why we are stuck , only few had grants this july....


One of 489 SS applicant got his grant yesterday.
He applied on 28th Feb'16 & got grant on 11th July'16.


----------



## Thunder123

laju1984 said:


> They are not Counting Assessment done with Assessment body Vetasses ??? Its ununderstable. They must accept this assessment as it is aporoved by Authorised Assessment body


Ideally they should but straight away sai no. Let's c hw it goes during assessment...


----------



## matt2aus

Hi all, I am new to this forum, I have few doubts to clear. I lodged my 489 SS visa on Feb 23, 2016 and CO contacted me on March 17th, requesting PCC, Medical and Form 80. I have uploaded all requested documents before march 30. Since then no contacts from CO. Whenever I check my Immiaccount status is still showing information requested and last updated date is march 17th ie date of CO contact. But uploaded documents are showing in my application Whether my status is normal or anything i needed to concern?:confused2:


----------



## gtr83

did you click "information provided"?


----------



## matt2aus

gtr83 said:


> did you click "information provided"?


Yes, I remember i have clicked. Will the status change immediately after clicking?


----------



## gtr83

well, you could login now and check, if you did so then the button should be disabled


----------



## matt2aus

gtr83 said:


> well, you could login now and check, if you did so then the button should be disabled


Thanks for the reply, The button is still active, shall I click now? Will this delay to press button for so long affect my processing somehow?


----------



## gtr83

you should! it will notify the CO that you have uploaded the requested docs

status should change to "assessment in progress"


----------



## matt2aus

gtr83 said:


> you should! it will notify the CO that you have uploaded the requested docs
> 
> status should change to "assessment in progress"


Oh god!! Thanks lot friend, you saved me


----------



## sanjay kumar

Hello everyone,
Anzsco code-261312, (developer programmer)
EOI Applied- 27/10/2015,
visa subclass-489FS (family sponsar)
AGE-25,EXP-15,QUALI-15, ENG-0, Total=55+10=65 for489FS. including SS10 Points. Now still waiting any idea by when i should be able to make it?. But the list of DIBP clear invitation round of 6 july2016, cross my date and give invitation upto march 2016. i am worried someone let me know how the invitation quata given to family sponsar 489. And my point is also 65. please reply as soon as possible.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

sanjay kumar said:


> Hello everyone,
> Anzsco code-261312, (developer programmer)
> EOI Applied- 27/10/2015,
> visa subclass-489FS (family sponsar)
> AGE-25,EXP-15,QUALI-15, ENG-0, Total=55+10=65 for489FS. including SS10 Points. Now still waiting any idea by when i should be able to make it?. But the list of DIBP clear invitation round of 6 july2016, cross my date and give invitation upto march 2016. i am worried someone let me know how the invitation quata given to family sponsar 489. And my point is also 65. please reply as soon as possible.
> Thanks in Advance.


Have you taken IELTS/PTE??


----------



## sanjay kumar

deepalivohra said:


> have you taken ielts/pte??


ilets each 6 over all 6.5


----------



## panna

DeepaliVohra said:


> Have you taken IELTS/PTE??


Dear Write PTE...
your life will be in a mess if you are waiting for FS EOI & then Grant.....

Its been more than a year five months since we have been waiting (first EOI) than Grant...

The last time we have seen a grant on FS took nearly 15 months.. some one from Bangladesh...


----------



## sanjay kumar

panna said:


> Dear Write PTE...
> your life will be in a mess if you are waiting for FS EOI & then Grant.....
> 
> Its been more than a year five months since we have been waiting (first EOI) than Grant...
> 
> The last time we have seen a grant on FS took nearly 15 months.. some one from Bangladesh...


But DIBP invitaion round 6 july 2016 shows that they have given 100 invitation in our quata upto march. Is our category related to all these dates shown in table ?


----------



## panna

sanjay kumar said:


> But DIBP invitaion round 6 july 2016 shows that they have given 100 invitation in our quata upto march. Is our category related to all these dates shown in table ?


FS quota is only 5 a month.... imagine how many months its been pending so that they can provide for 100 eoi...


----------



## nomaduser

Did you guys know that some occupations will not get an invite this year through 489 

Read the news on ISCAH website


----------



## DeepaliVohra

nomaduser said:


> Did you guys know that some occupations will not get an invite this year through 489
> 
> Read the news on ISCAH website


which occupations are those??


----------



## nomaduser

DeepaliVohra said:


> which occupations are those??


ICT Business & Systems Analyst
Software & Applications Programmers
Accountants
Auditors, Company Secretaries & Corporate Treasuries

Its because these occupations have become subject to pro rata arrangements


----------



## DeepaliVohra

nomaduser said:


> ICT Business & Systems Analyst
> Software & Applications Programmers
> Accountants
> Auditors, Company Secretaries & Corporate Treasuries
> 
> Its because these occupations have become subject to pro rata arrangements


thanks


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Hey Peeps - question : is 489 granted based occupation code or visa quota. 

Thanks


----------



## panna

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Peeps - question : is 489 granted based occupation code or visa quota.
> 
> Thanks


1. occupation...
2. quota...


----------



## Thunder123

nomaduser said:


> Did you guys know that some occupations will not get an invite this year through 489
> 
> Read the news on ISCAH website


Is this information mentioned in any Govt or state website?


----------



## nomaduser

489 (Family sponsored) again limited in some occupations | Iscah


----------



## nomaduser

[/quote]


thunder123 said:


> is this information mentioned in any govt or state website?





> dibp policy is here :
> Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below four occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. Skillselect first allocates available places to skilled – independent (subclass 189) visas and then remaining to skilled – regional (subclass 489) (provisional – family spon​sored) visas. If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
> 
> Ict business and system analysts
> software and applications programmers
> accountants
> auditors, company secretaries and corporate treasurers.


----------



## RKhan

*Education Manager (489 SA)*

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the forum and have applied for 489 for SA hence wanted to join here for information and assistance. 

Thanks


----------



## sharif444

1year 4 days still waiting.....


----------



## Jasmin FR

sharif444 said:


> 1year 4 days still waiting.....


This is really unfair of DIBP.


----------



## aragon140

Hi All

I hope everyone is patiently waiting and not losing it.

New to this forum and while going through a few posts, am actually shocked that people have been waiting for such a long time after being assigned a CO. 

Is the wait time usually the case with all 489 applications under whichever ANZSCO code or are some states faster in their process? Do points even matter in this wait time or is it luck?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gtr83

sharif444 said:


> 1year 4 days still waiting.....


wow! FS or SS?

have you called/emailed them?


----------



## DeepaliVohra

RKhan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and have applied for 489 for SA hence wanted to join here for information and assistance.
> 
> Thanks


Please share your timeline.


----------



## sharif444

*contact*



gtr83 said:


> wow! FS or SS?
> 
> have you called/emailed them?


 489 SS. i emailed them twice and call one time, all time same response (routine processing)


----------



## laju1984

gtr83 said:


> wow! FS or SS?
> 
> have you called/emailed them?


489 FS visa takes much time among other visas. Because There is Cealing values for each occupation for 189 and 489 FS visa an if All caps would absorbed by 189 applicants for any occupation , then no quotas for 489 FS.


----------



## Kamboj

sharif444 said:


> 489 SS. i emailed them twice and call one time, all time same response (routine processing)


Hello Sharif..

I am 489 State Sponsored i also called DIBP on 6th July'16 and they said my application is under routine processing. What exactly does it mean.

I am worried :confused2: if my application also went in long processing like yours?

What do you say ? :confused2:

It has been 148 days to visa lodge & 124 days to CO Contact. I have not heard anything after CO Contact.. No employment verification, No direct phone call to me.


----------



## gtr83

laju1984 said:


> 489 FS visa takes much time among other visas. Because There is Cealing values for each occupation for 189 and 489 FS visa an if All caps would absorbed by 189 applicants for any occupation , then no quotas for 489 FS.


true, the 489 FS is at the bottom if the pile

im an electronic engineer, whats yours?


----------



## chetan chavda

*Visa grant*

Dear Friends,

I got my visa grant on 14th July 2016 day before yesterday after 7 months. I have applied on 19th December 2015 for SS QLD Environmental Research Scientist-234313. Best of luck to all of you and keep calm and be patience. Any help for subclass 489 message me.

Regards,


----------



## sharif444

*routine processing*



Kamboj said:


> Hello Sharif..
> 
> I am 489 State Sponsored i also called DIBP on 6th July'16 and they said my application is under routine processing. What exactly does it mean.
> 
> I am worried :confused2: if my application also went in long processing like yours?
> 
> What do you say ? :confused2:
> 
> It has been 148 days to visa lodge & 124 days to CO Contact. I have not heard anything after CO Contact.. No employment verification, No direct phone call to me.


routine processing means there are some items of checking which is not verified (or completed) By DIBP or other agencies. This items may be (security check, employment verification, education..etc.). For me they check my current employment verification at 19th June, 2016. If application goes for security check it takes long time to finalize, But some applicants got their grant quickly though the Security check made, Depends on individual luck.


----------



## chetan chavda

Dear Friends,

My time line is 
IELTS - L6 R6.5 W6 S6
Skill Assessment - 15th September 2015
Select EOI - 12th October 2015
Invitation - 3rd November 2015
Lodge Visa file - 19th December 2015
CO allocated 14th Jan 2016
All Document Submitted - 30th Marc 2016
Employer verification 1st employer - 4th April 2016
Employer verification 2nd employer - 4th May 2016
Called DIBP - 16th June 2016
Visa Grant - 14th July 2016
:second:

Thanks all


----------



## Jasmin FR

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 14th July 2016 day before yesterday after 7 months. I have applied on 19th December 2015 for SS QLD Environmental Research Scientist-234313. Best of luck to all of you and keep calm and be patience. Any help for subclass 489 message me.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations!!


----------



## laju1984

gtr83 said:


> true, the 489 FS is at the bottom if the pile
> 
> im an electronic engineer, whats yours?


Mine is Gas Or petroleum Operator. ( CSOL)


----------



## laju1984

farina said:


> Congratulations!!


Dear Congo.
Have u submitted the same Documents to DIBP which were submitted for Skill Assessment application? ??
and have u put any Statutory declaration in Skill Assessment application as well as In Visa application? ???

Please Reply.


----------



## Jasmin FR

laju1984 said:


> Dear Congo.
> Have u submitted the same Documents to DIBP which were submitted for Skill Assessment application? ??
> and have u put any Statutory declaration in Skill Assessment application as well as In Visa application? ???
> 
> Please Reply.


Do you have positive skill assessment. Attach the same documents in DIPB application.


----------



## laju1984

farina said:


> Do you have positive skill assessment. Attach the same documents in DIPB application.


okkk. So have you done with Visa Application to DIBP ???


----------



## Jasmin FR

laju1984 said:


> okkk. So have you done with Visa Application to DIBP ???


Yes and waiting from last 170 days.May GOD help us.


----------



## laju1984

farina said:


> Yes and waiting from last 170 days.May GOD help us.


Hoping for yr best.


----------



## Kamboj

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 14th July 2016 day before yesterday after 7 months. I have applied on 19th December 2015 for SS QLD Environmental Research Scientist-234313. Best of luck to all of you and keep calm and be patience. Any help for subclass 489 message me.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations Bro..


----------



## Jasmin FR

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 14th July 2016 day before yesterday after 7 months. I have applied on 19th December 2015 for SS QLD Environmental Research Scientist-234313. Best of luck to all of you and keep calm and be patience. Any help for subclass 489 message me.
> 
> Regards,


congratulations


----------



## Dreamer.A

Hi everyone, Is there any way for someone with 50 points and IELTS 6 to get 489 visa?


----------



## J and J

Dreamer.A said:


> Hi everyone, Is there any way for someone with 50 points and IELTS 6 to get 489 visa?


Hi Dreamer,

Haven't got Visa yet, but lodged for NT, with 50 pts (+10 for 489), and Ielts 6.


----------



## Dreamer.A

J and J said:


> Hi Dreamer,
> 
> Haven't got Visa yet, but lodged for NT, with 50 pts (+10 for 489), and Ielts 6.


Hi J and J,
I'm not sure if this will work for me since I will be applying as a software engineer, and correct me if I'm wrong, they require an offer of employment


----------



## DeepaliVohra

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 14th July 2016 day before yesterday after 7 months. I have applied on 19th December 2015 for SS QLD Environmental Research Scientist-234313. Best of luck to all of you and keep calm and be patience. Any help for subclass 489 message me.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jasmin FR

DeepaliVohra said:


> Congratulations!!!!


congratulation!


----------



## pre4189

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 14th July 2016 day before yesterday after 7 months. I have applied on 19th December 2015 for SS QLD Environmental Research Scientist-234313. Best of luck to all of you and keep calm and be patience. Any help for subclass 489 message me.
> 
> Regards,


congrtztzz bro


----------



## chetan chavda

Thank you very much all my friends and best of luck for your grant


----------



## deepgill

chetan chavda said:


> Thank you very much all my friends and best of luck for your grant


Congratulations Chetan👍


----------



## Gowtham1589

Dreamer.A said:


> Hi J and J,
> 
> I'm not sure if this will work for me since I will be applying as a software engineer, and correct me if I'm wrong, they require an offer of employment




Hi,
This scenario will work if you have any sponsor living there in Australia . You'll have to go with 489FS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 14th July 2016 day before yesterday after 7 months. I have applied on 19th December 2015 for SS QLD Environmental Research Scientist-234313. Best of luck to all of you and keep calm and be patience. Any help for subclass 489 message me.
> 
> Regards,


Hi, 

What option in 489? Is it state sponsor or family sponsor?



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## chetan chavda

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> What option in 489? Is it state sponsor or family sponsor?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Dear Friend,

Subclass 489 is provisional visa. it has both the options either state sponsor or family sponsor. I have state sponsor so i have to live in regional area of sponsored state for 2 years and do the job for 1 year then i can eligible for PR.

Regards,


----------



## dreamliner

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Subclass 489 is provisional visa. it has both the options either state sponsor or family sponsor. I have state sponsor so i have to live in regional area of sponsored state for 2 years and do the job for 1 year then i can eligible for PR.
> 
> Regards,


Hi,

Thank you. 

Do you need to work in nominated occupation during this period as full time?

Or any job oart time also do ?

Pls clarify.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus

Hi friends,
CO has been allocated today. CO has requested for Immigration Health Examinations for spouse. BUPA (MOC) had deferred her health assessment and asked to compete 603 Respiratory specialist (pulmonologist) investigation and report for current status regarding tuberculosis. It will take 3 months to complete. She has already given sputum samples to the panel doctor and test are ongoing. 

She was also falsely identified as TB patient 7 years back and had taken full treatment but later it was found that she didn't have TB. However we don't have documents to prove it and hence didn't mentioned in the health declarations. The hospital says it has also lost/misplaced the documents due to earthquake last year. 

I am confused on what will be the best way to reply the CO in above conditions? Hoping to get advice on it.

Thank you


----------



## dreamliner

sudeepkc said:


> Hi friends,
> CO has been allocated today. CO has requested for Immigration Health Examinations for spouse. BUPA (MOC) had deferred her health assessment and asked to compete 603 Respiratory specialist (pulmonologist) investigation and report for current status regarding tuberculosis. It will take 3 months to complete. She has already given sputum samples to the panel doctor and test are ongoing.
> 
> She was also falsely identified as TB patient 7 years back and had taken full treatment but later it was found that she didn't have TB. However we don't have documents to prove it and hence didn't mentioned in the health declarations. The hospital says it has also lost/misplaced the documents due to earthquake last year.
> 
> I am confused on what will be the best way to reply the CO in above conditions? Hoping to get advice on it.
> 
> Thank you


If she has no TB, then no need to mention it.

Of course they will cross check with medical tests.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Do you need to work in nominated occupation during this period as full time?
> 
> Or any job oart time also do ?
> 
> Pls clarify.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


No need to work in Nominated Occupation. Can do any work .


----------



## dreamliner

laju1984 said:


> No need to work in Nominated Occupation. Can do any work .


Full-time or part-time also do...?


Sorry to bother.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## chetan chavda

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Do you need to work in nominated occupation during this period as full time?
> 
> Or any job oart time also do ?
> 
> Pls clarify.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Dear Friend,

We have to do full time any kind job. It is not necessary to work in nominated occupation. It has to be full time with pay sleeps.

Regards,


----------



## dreamliner

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> We have to do full time any kind job. It is not necessary to work in nominated occupation. It has to be full time with pay sleeps.
> 
> Regards,


Ok. Git it.


Thank you and good luck.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Arumugamg

I am Transport Engineer 233215 lodged 489 South Australia visa on 8th July 2016

I would like to know whoever applied 489 on July 2016 to share visa status with each other

Thanks


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Arumugamg said:


> I am Transport Engineer 233215 lodged 489 South Australia visa on 8th July 2016
> 
> I would like to know whoever applied 489 on July 2016 to share visa status with each other
> 
> Thanks


Please update your timeline....


----------



## Arumugamg

Deepali

489 South Australia
Code: 233215 Transport Engineer
IELTS: L 6.5 R 7 W 6.5 S 6.5 Overall 6.5 (27th July 2013)
EA Submitted: 8th June 2016
EA +ve Outcome: 23rd June 2016
EOI Submitted : 23rd June 2016 
SA Nomination Approved & DIBP Invite: 30th June 2016
Lodged: 8th July 2016
Grant???


----------



## chetan chavda

Arumugamg said:


> Deepali
> 
> 489 South Australia
> Code: 233215 Transport Engineer
> IELTS: L 6.5 R 7 W 6.5 S 6.5 Overall 6.5 (27th July 2013)
> EA Submitted: 8th June 2016
> EA +ve Outcome: 23rd June 2016
> EOI Submitted : 23rd June 2016
> SA Nomination Approved & DIBP Invite: 30th June 2016
> Lodged: 8th July 2016
> Grant???


Dear Deepali mam,

You are going on perfect track like this you can create group of subclass 489 but it is my suggestion please do not compare your profile with others because each and every case is different from each other and like this it will take time to grant. you can discuss your case for CO allocation, medical, PCC, employer verification and many more. 

Best of luck for your grant and you will get golden mail in near future. Please keep calm and be patience. 

regards,


----------



## Vikram2807

Arumugamg said:


> Deepali
> 
> 489 South Australia
> Code: 233215 Transport Engineer
> IELTS: L 6.5 R 7 W 6.5 S 6.5 Overall 6.5 (27th July 2013)
> EA Submitted: 8th June 2016
> EA +ve Outcome: 23rd June 2016
> EOI Submitted : 23rd June 2016
> SA Nomination Approved & DIBP Invite: 30th June 2016
> Lodged: 8th July 2016
> Grant???



Is CO alloted to you?


----------



## joebastian

chetan chavda said:


> Thank you very much all my friends and best of luck for your grant


My hearty Wishes. Hope your dream came true. When are you planning the trip.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## joebastian

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Subclass 489 is provisional visa. it has both the options either state sponsor or family sponsor. I have state sponsor so i have to live in regional area of sponsored state for 2 years and do the job for 1 year then i can eligible for PR.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Dude,

If you have a sponsor (blood Relative) you can go for 489 FS or else 489 SS.
Even though 489 FS has the third priority, its not too much long waiting than 489 SS, its just some more months. More importantly you can dine and board with your relative until you get a job, whereas you have spend your money until you settle in sponsored state. Choose wisely. 

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## dreamliner

joebastian said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> If you have a sponsor (blood Relative) you can go for 489 FS or else 489 SS.
> Even though 489 FS has the third priority, its not too much long waiting than 489 SS, its just some more months. More importantly you can dine and board with your relative until you get a job, whereas you have spend your money until you settle in sponsored state. Choose wisely.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joe


I have my brother in law ( my wife's elder brother) who is PR in Melbourne.

Can he sponsor me ? 
Do I need to include my wife also in the visa.
I am not planning to take my wife and kid initially.

Pls advise.

Thank you.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Arumugamg

Vikram2807 said:


> Is CO alloted to you?


Vikram

Still my status shows Application Received 

Shall you please tell me your timeline??


----------



## Vikram2807

Insurance broker category 
Got positive vetasses on 5 march 2015
Ielts 6 band each
Eoi on 13 june 2016 for NT
Got nomination from NT on 29th june
Visa application lodged on 7th july
Waiting fir CO
??


----------



## gtr83

dreamliner said:


> I have my brother in law ( my wife's elder brother) who is PR in Melbourne.
> 
> Can he sponsor me ?
> Do I need to include my wife also in the visa.
> I am not planning to take my wife and kid initially.
> 
> Pls advise.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


The family member must be your (or if your partner is an applicant for the visa, your partner’s):

child or step-child
parent
grandparent
brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, step-brother or step-sister
aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt or adoptive uncle
first cousin; or
niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step-niece or step-nephew.

Skilled Regional Provisional visa Australia - CMN Immigration Lawyers


----------



## dreamliner

gtr83 said:


> The family member must be your (or if your partner is an applicant for the visa, your partner’s):
> 
> child or step-child
> parent
> grandparent
> brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, step-brother or step-sister
> aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt or adoptive uncle
> first cousin; or
> niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step-niece or step-nephew.
> 
> Skilled Regional Provisional visa Australia - CMN Immigration Lawyers


Hi,

Can you give straight answer to my question.

Can he sponsor me and do I need to include my wife in case????


I could not understand.

Thank you

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## joebastian

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you give straight answer to my question.
> 
> Can he sponsor me and do I need to include my wife in case????
> 
> 
> I could not understand.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk



Hi Dude,

Happy to see you again. 
He cannot sponsor you, and can only sponsor your wife. She should be the main applicant and must meet all the DIBP requirements. (job, education etc).
If you need further details you can consult a MARA agent in your Location.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## dreamliner

joebastian said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> Happy to see you again.
> He cannot sponsor you, and can only sponsor your wife. She should be the main applicant and must meet all the DIBP requirements. (job, education etc).
> If you need further details you can consult a MARA agent in your Location.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joe


But, niece and nephew is meant shows relationship between me and my brother in law right?


Can some experts clarify along with this friend ofcourse? 

Thank you.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Deepali mam,
> 
> You are going on perfect track like this you can create group of subclass 489 but it is my suggestion please do not compare your profile with others because each and every case is different from each other and like this it will take time to grant. you can discuss your case for CO allocation, medical, PCC, employer verification and many more.
> 
> Best of luck for your grant and you will get golden mail in near future. Please keep calm and be patience.
> 
> regards,


Thanks for your advise and wishes ; i understand that each case is different but having the details in your signature does help and adds perspective to things. Thanks


----------



## Kamboj

I want to know what happen if DIBP calls to employers for verification and because of any reason if they could not got connected to concern person. OR If DIBP did not get reply back of their email sent to employer. In this scenario what are the possibilities which can effect the visa application.

Why i am asking because i do not have any feedback from CO since 128 days. I am just pretending if DIBP tried to contact my employers and they could not able to get to connect.

Looking forward for your replies. 
And last time before 15 days when i called DIBP they said my application is under routine processing.


----------



## Jasmin FR

Kamboj said:


> I want to know what happen if DIBP calls to employers for verification and because of any reason if they could not got connected to concern person. OR If DIBP did not get reply back of their email sent to employer. In this scenario what are the possibilities which can effect the visa application.
> 
> Why i am asking because i do not have any feedback from CO since 128 days. I am just pretending if DIBP tried to contact my employers and they could not able to get to connect.
> 
> Looking forward for your replies.
> And last time before 15 days when i called DIBP they said my application is under routine processing.


I am waiting from 176 Days...DIBP have done 9 years of employer verification but still no answer from them.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dreamliner

farina said:


> I am waiting from 176 Days...DIBP have done 9 years of employer verification but still no answer from them.:fingerscrossed:


For both above, need to know your occupation code.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmin FR

dreamliner said:


> For both above, need to know your occupation code.
> 
> 
> ICT Business Analyst(261111)


----------



## Kamboj

dreamliner said:


> For both above, need to know your occupation code.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Fitter (General) 323211
Days to visa lodged : 152 days
Days after CO contact: 128 days.


----------



## pre4189

farina said:


> dreamliner said:
> 
> 
> 
> For both above, need to know your occupation code.
> 
> 
> ICT Business Analyst(261111)
> 
> 
> 
> dear friend
> when was your verification , i mean the date??
Click to expand...


----------



## Kamboj

farina said:


> I am waiting from 176 Days...DIBP have done 9 years of employer verification but still no answer from them.:fingerscrossed:


I am not sure if DIBP have done employer verification or not.. I am not sure if they were able to reach concern person (Just assuming that's the reason for delay).

Because if they would have done verification i would have came to know from my HR. But my employer do not know at all about my this process as i have provided Statutory Declaration for present employer.


----------



## dreamliner

Kamboj said:


> I am not sure if DIBP have done employer verification or not.. I am not sure if they were able to reach concern person (Just assuming that's the reason for delay).
> 
> Because if they would have done verification i would have came to know from my HR. But my employer do not know at all about my this process as i have provided Statutory Declaration for present employer.



Being Fitter, it should have not taken so much time that too 489 Visa, Not PR. Something needs to worry here. is it state sponsor or Family sponsor?

For other occupation, it is General related. I heard it take quite sometime for some applicant.


----------



## pre4189

Kamboj said:


> I am not sure if DIBP have done employer verification or not.. I am not sure if they were able to reach concern person (Just assuming that's the reason for delay).
> 
> Because if they would have done verification i would have came to know from my HR. But my employer do not know at all about my this process as i have provided Statutory Declaration for present employer.


i have heard that they may contact the applicant if they fail to contact the employer. i think for you they have not verified yet..


----------



## Kamboj

dreamliner said:


> Being Fitter, it should have not taken so much time that too 489 Visa, Not PR. Something needs to worry here. is it state sponsor or Family sponsor?
> 
> For other occupation, it is General related. I heard it take quite sometime for some applicant.


It State Sponsored.
For Fitter on skill assessment stage we had to go through online technical interview also (which last for 2 hours) after document verification, after technical interview i got Australian Qualification Certificate-III in Engineering with Transcript. 
Moreover i have had TRA Migration Point Advice also.

I don't why it is still on hold. What do you say?


----------



## Kamboj

pre4189 said:


> i have heard that they may contact the applicant if they fail to contact the employer. i think for you they have not verified yet..


I have 2 employer claimed in visa app. And i spoken to first employer he said i have not got any email & call. But i am not sure about phone call if he would have missed.

For 2nd employer i cannot ask them because they do not know about it. But if they would have got a call definitely they could have fired on me till now..


----------



## pre4189

Kamboj said:


> I have 2 employer claimed in visa app. And i spoken to first employer he said i have not got any email & call. But i am not sure about phone call if he would have missed.
> 
> For 2nd employer i cannot ask them because they do not know about it. But if they would have got a call definitely they could have fired on me till now..


from 2016 starting itself there is a delay in process . hope that delay would be over by this week because election there is over by last saturday and co"s would be free.. just a hope


----------



## Kamboj

pre4189 said:


> from 2016 starting itself there is a delay in process . hope that delay would be over by this week because election there is over by last saturday and co"s would be free..


We hope for the best.
But 190 visa applicants got their visas from 1st July'16. Why they are holding for 489 visa applicants.


----------



## dreamliner

pre4189 said:


> from 2016 starting itself there is a delay in process . hope that delay would be over by this week because election there is over by last saturday and co"s would be free.. just a hope


What is the relation between General election and Visa process?



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## pre4189

dreamliner said:


> What is the relation between General election and Visa process?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


an applicants friend living in Australia had a call to the case officer , he replied that the delay is because of the election . i dont know how reliable it is , but at the moment we just hope it is like that ..


----------



## pre4189

Kamboj said:


> We hope for the best.
> But 190 visa applicants got their visas from 1st July'16. Why they are holding for 489 visa applicants.


dear friend 
one day we all have the grant and our minds will be free like a bird, hope that day is not too far..


----------



## gtr83

dreamliner said:


> But, niece and nephew is meant shows relationship between me and my brother in law right?
> 
> 
> Can some experts clarify along with this friend ofcourse?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


yes, your niece or nephew can sponsor you if they are above 18 years old


----------



## dreamliner

gtr83 said:


> yes, your niece or nephew can sponsor you if they are above 18 years old


Yes, he is 40 years Old PR holder. Should I need to include my spouse also in the Visa process as I am not planning to take them now.

I need 65 to get 10 points, trying to get info if my brother in law can sponsor if I am unable to score desired level in PTE. 

More replies with suggestion are highly appreciated and helpful.

Thank you.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxzone

Any update from Southern Inland ?


----------



## gtr83

hi,

your brother in law CANT sponsor you...you are not related by blood

only your sister's children can...are they 40 years old??

PS: you can include your spouse later...but applications take up to six months and she has to get Police certs and medicals done now even if you plan to include her later


----------



## dreamliner

gtr83 said:


> hi,
> 
> your brother in law CANT sponsor you...you are not related by blood
> 
> only your sister's children can...are they 40 years old??
> 
> PS: you can include your spouse later...but applications take up to six months and she has to get Police certs and medicals done now even if you plan to include her later


OMG, my agent told me I can get sponsorship from brother in law. Is this sure.?

Because agent might have done thousands of application. 

I need to cross check again.

Today I am not going to get sleep 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984

dreamliner said:


> OMG, my agent told me I can get sponsorship from brother in law. Is this sure.?
> 
> Because agent might have done thousands of application.
> 
> I need to cross check again.
> 
> Today I am not going to get sleep
> :second:
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Yes U Definitely need to cross check it as my view is also He CANT. Visit DIBP site for Eligible Sponsors.


----------



## panna

dreamliner said:


> OMG, my agent told me I can get sponsorship from brother in law. Is this sure.?
> 
> Because agent might have done thousands of application.
> 
> I need to cross check again.
> 
> Today I am not going to get sleep
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk



Dear dreamliner,
Yes your agent is right but he did not give you clear picture...
its like this.. your sister shell sponsor you & your brother in law shell give you financial suport...

Also you can add your wife & childrens.
Regards


----------



## panna

gtr83 said:


> hi,
> 
> your brother in law CANT sponsor you...you are not related by blood
> 
> only your sister's children can...are they 40 years old??
> 
> PS: you can include your spouse later...but applications take up to six months and she has to get Police certs and medicals done now even if you plan to include her later


Gtr83
1, yes you are right.
2. Person below 21 years cant sponsor any one..
3. you can add your family at a time. its lesser time consuming. because 489fs cant sponsor any one as its not a PR.. so you will land up waiting for nearly 3 years for your family to reach there until you get 887.


----------



## panna

panna said:


> Dear dreamliner,
> Yes your agent is right but he did not give you clear picture...
> its like this.. your sister shell sponsor you & your brother in law shell give you financial suport...
> 
> Also you can add your wife & childrens.
> Regards


one small suggestion...
write PTE or IELTS... dont fall on colors of 489ss or 489fs. it will take at list 15 to 24 months processing time after you submit your application & fees.


----------



## Jasmin FR

pre4189 said:


> farina said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear friend
> when was your verification , i mean the date??
> 
> 
> 
> Employer verification done with current Employer April,2016
> Employer verification done with previous Employer 17 May,2016
Click to expand...


----------



## dreamliner

panna said:


> Dear dreamliner,
> Yes your agent is right but he did not give you clear picture...
> its like this.. your sister shell sponsor you & your brother in law shell give you financial suport...
> 
> Also you can add your wife & childrens.
> Regards


Hi Friends,

Thank you for update. I will talk to agent today.

I was disappointed on FS as I thought to consider 489 in case poor pte exam. I am not considering t take my wife and kid now as kid is studying and don't want to disturb stabilized life till I settled down.

You all are like friends, so there is nothing to hide, I am bit weak in English l. Hence 489 was my backup  worst case.

Looks like PTE is only my option.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhijeet K

300 Days guys...
Its really irritating....This is a big question mark on process time frame.
Just receiving standard reply since last six months, I don't think so that they have any specific reason....

Qld SS 489
Visa lodge: 26 sep 2015
Co contacted 24 Nov 2015
Verification call to me from Embassy 14 June 2016.
Visa Grant: Still waiting


----------



## Gowtham1589

Abhijeet K said:


> 300 Days guys...
> Its really irritating....This is a big question mark on process time frame.
> Just receiving standard reply since last six months, I don't think so that they have any specific reason....
> 
> Qld SS 489
> Visa lodge: 26 sep 2015
> Co contacted 24 Nov 2015
> Verification call to me from Embassy 14 June 2016.
> Visa Grant: Still waiting




Hi Abhijeet,

Your case is similar like mine. I lodged my 489 FS on 15 Sep 2015. Last communication received from DIBP was on 13th March 2016 asking for my sponsor declaration form. Since then there is no update from their side and am still waiting for the grant.

I applied for south Australia - Adelaide.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhijeet K

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> 
> Your case is similar like mine. I lodged my 489 FS on 15 Sep 2015. Last communication received from DIBP was on 13th March 2016 asking for my sponsor declaration form. Since then there is no update from their side and am still waiting for the grant.
> 
> I applied for south Australia - Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Really don't know what to do.
Agent is also not giving proper answers as he also dont have any idea


----------



## Jasmin FR

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> 
> Your case is similar like mine. I lodged my 489 FS on 15 Sep 2015. Last communication received from DIBP was on 13th March 2016 asking for my sponsor declaration form. Since then there is no update from their side and am still waiting for the grant.
> 
> I applied for south Australia - Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May GOD bless You.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Abhijeet K said:


> Really don't know what to do.
> Agent is also not giving proper answers as he also dont have any idea


Dont worry matter of time you will get it soon...all the best!!!!


----------



## peedus

Hello friends and senior expats,

Is it good idea to keep on uploading additional documents to immiaccount relevant to the proofs for points claimed? Does it helps on expediting the process?

Thank you


----------



## pk001

*489 family invitation*

hi all 
I submitted my EOI on 1st December 2015 with 65 point in 489 family sponsor NSW but still not get invitation.
As per 6th july invitation round result march 2016 with 65 point people get invitation so please reply........... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## laju1984

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> 
> Your case is similar like mine. I lodged my 489 FS on 15 Sep 2015. Last communication received from DIBP was on 13th March 2016 asking for my sponsor declaration form. Since then there is no update from their side and am still waiting for the grant.
> 
> I applied for south Australia - Adelaide.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


489 FS takes much time . May be 1 year. so dont worry about timeframe for Australia immigration. Ausi.system is much better than Canada.


----------



## laju1984

DeepaliVohra said:


> Dont worry matter of time you will get it soon...all the best!!!!


Yes Right .Dont worry about time frame and Dont compare yr case with others.


----------



## Gowtham1589

farina said:


> May GOD bless You.




Thank you farina


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589

laju1984 said:


> 489 FS takes much time . May be 1 year. so dont worry about timeframe for Australia immigration. Ausi.system is much better than Canada.




Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharif444

*Grant*

Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Almighty God Today I and my wife got the grant. Thanks all the forum members being with me specially Farina, Keeda, Uttara, Vikas chandra and many others.

IED: 16th September 2016


----------



## Kamboj

sharif444 said:


> Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Almighty God Today I and my wife got the grant. Thanks all the forum members being with me specially Farina, Keeda, Uttara, Vikas chandra and many others.
> 
> IED: 16th September 2016


Many more congratulations ..

Please update your details on www.myimmitracker.com


----------



## uttara

sharif444 said:


> Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Almighty God Today I and my wife got the grant. Thanks all the forum members being with me specially Farina, Keeda, Uttara, Vikas chandra and many others.
> 
> IED: 16th September 2016


Congrats! What a news! I knew you would get the grant soon. congrats again!


----------



## Kamboj

Dear Uttara & Sharif444..

I called DIBP on 6th July'16 and they said my application is under routine processing. So is it mean my application will also take long time as in case of both of you. Because in yours case after routine processing it took 4-5 months to finalize the application.

Can you please revert me on this.


----------



## uttara

Kamboj said:


> Dear Uttara & Sharif444..
> 
> I called DIBP on 6th July'16 and they said my application is under routine processing. So is it mean my application will also take long time as in case of both of you. Because in yours case after routine processing it took 4-5 months to finalize the application.
> 
> Can you please revert me on this.



Not really...some people get grants in a weeks, for some it takes months...none knows other than DIBP how long it may take


----------



## matt2aus

sharif444 said:


> Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Almighty God Today I and my wife got the grant. Thanks all the forum members being with me specially Farina, Keeda, Uttara, Vikas chandra and many others.
> 
> IED: 16th September 2016


Congrats, great news


----------



## Greg1946

sharif444 said:


> Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Almighty God Today I and my wife got the grant. Thanks all the forum members being with me specially Farina, Keeda, Uttara, Vikas chandra and many others.
> 
> IED: 16th September 2016


Congrats. It's been a long wait for you


----------



## ravs77

I received my invitation for VISA 489 today. I have few questions though:

- Can I work anywhere in South Australia
- Since this VISA is valid only for 4yrs, what if I sit in my home country and apply for jobs in Australia but don't get it for 4yrs. Would it expire OR I have option of any bridge VISA etc.
- Can I apply for VISA 190 after 4yrs ?
- would employers differentiate between VISA 489 candidates and VISA 190 candidates
- How VISA 489 differs from VISA 190 in terms of benefits ?


----------



## matt2aus

ravs77 said:


> I received my invitation for VISA 489 today. I have few questions though:
> 
> - Can I work anywhere in South Australia
> - Since this VISA is valid only for 4yrs, what if I sit in my home country and apply for jobs in Australia but don't get it for 4yrs. Would it expire OR I have option of any bridge VISA etc.
> - Can I apply for VISA 190 after 4yrs ?
> - would employers differentiate between VISA 489 candidates and VISA 190 candidates
> - How VISA 489 differs from VISA 190 in terms of benefits ?


Yes you can work any where in state of south Australia under 489 visa. There will be an initial entry date on your grant letter. Most cases it will be 10 months from date of grant. So you need to make your initial entry to Australia before it gets expired. You can apply for visa 887 after 2 years of stay in australia and 1 year of full time employment. You need to provide your tax return statement at Australia as proofs. Visa 887 is also a PR visa which is equivalent to 189/190. In case you are not granted 887 visa after 4 years you can apply for extension of 489 visa from Australia. There wont be differentiation by employers based on visa, what they chek is whether you have a valid visa to work in that region. 489 visa holders have restrictions to work in specified regions including most metropolitan cities. Benefits of 190 visa are they enjoy medical, educational and various other social schemes by government


----------



## uttara

matt2aus said:


> Yes you can work any where in state of south Australia under 489 visa. There will be an initial entry date on your grant letter. Most cases it will be 10 months from date of grant. So you need to make your initial entry to Australia before it gets expired. You can apply for visa 887 after 2 years of stay in australia and 1 year of full time employment. You need to provide your tax return statement at Australia as proofs. Visa 887 is also a PR visa which is equivalent to 189/190. In case you are not granted 887 visa after 4 years you can apply for extension of 489 visa from Australia. There wont be differentiation by employers based on visa, what they chek is whether you have a valid visa to work in that region. 489 visa holders have restrictions to work in specified rategions including most metropolitan cities. Benefits of 190 visa are they enjoy medical, educational and various other social schemes by government


hello matt2aus, 
I applied for SS 489 visa from NT. In case I get a job offer from other state, can I move there?


----------



## Jasmin FR

sharif444 said:


> Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Almighty God Today I and my wife got the grant. Thanks all the forum members being with me specially Farina, Keeda, Uttara, Vikas chandra and many others.
> 
> IED: 16th September 2016


Shariff,I am very happy to see that you got the grants.May GOD give you more success for future Endeavors.


----------



## aragon140

ravs77 said:


> I received my invitation for VISA 489 today. I have few questions though:
> 
> - Can I work anywhere in South Australia
> - Since this VISA is valid only for 4yrs, what if I sit in my home country and apply for jobs in Australia but don't get it for 4yrs. Would it expire OR I have option of any bridge VISA etc.
> - Can I apply for VISA 190 after 4yrs ?
> - would employers differentiate between VISA 489 candidates and VISA 190 candidates
> - How VISA 489 differs from VISA 190 in terms of benefits ?


Dear Ravi

First of all congratulations.

While you have already received responses, here is another version

- Can I work anywhere in South Australia?
Technically yes... But a google search will reveal that Adelaide has 80% of all SA population (the next most populated city is under 1 lakh so besties finding a job elsewhere)


- Since this VISA is valid only for 4yrs, what if I sit in my home country and apply for jobs in Australia but don't get it for 4yrs. Would it expire OR I have option of any bridge VISA etc.
From the time you get your visa, you have to land in Australia within 1 year .... (not necessary to stay but you need to land and can return).... Also do not expect to land jobs only through Skype interviews... so be prepared to travel

- Can I apply for VISA 190 after 4yrs ?
You can apply for a 887 visa after 2 yrs

- would employers differentiate between VISA 489 candidates and VISA 190 candidates?
No difference... If they diff ... sue them

- How VISA 489 differs from VISA 190 in terms of benefits ?
You have to pay for your own medical insurance and you have kids going to school beyond primary school you will have to pay a nominal fee ... other technical differences such as 5 yrs-4yrs, 889 route instead of citizenship etc. are obvious


Kindly update your timelines in your signature as it will help all of us...

Regards


----------



## aragon140

uttara said:


> hello matt2aus,
> I applied for SS 489 visa from NT. In case I get a job offer from other state, can I move there?


Dear uttara,

You can move and work in another state but remember that to be eligible for the 889 visa that allows you to stay in Australia after the 4 years, you need to stay in NT for 2 years and work a minimum of 1 year... This will need to be proven to the DOI

Regards


----------



## sharif444

*contact*



farina said:


> Shariff,I am very happy to see that you got the grants.May GOD give you more success for future Endeavors.


Thank you very much farina. I will pray for you. Insallah you will get your visa very soon.


----------



## matt2aus

aragon140 said:


> Dear uttara,
> 
> You can move and work in another state but remember that to be eligible for the 889 visa that allows you to stay in Australia after the 4 years, you need to stay in NT for 2 years and work a minimum of 1 year... This will need to be proven to the DOI
> 
> Regards


Not required to stay exactly in NT. You can stay anywhere in australia for 2 years and apply for 887 Visa. But you need to send an email to authorities of your sponsor state to release you as you cannot find job in that particular region. In most cases they release you hassle-freely.


----------



## uttara

matt2aus said:


> Not required to stay exactly in NT. You can stay anywhere in australia for 2 years and apply for 887 Visa. But you need to send an email to authorities of your sponsor state to release you as you cannot find job in that particular region. In most cases they release you hassle-freely.


Thanks for your answer. But will I be eligible for pr after 2 years?


----------



## DeepaliVohra

uttara said:


> Thanks for your answer. But will I be eligible for pr after 2 years?


You will be eligible for PR after you complete two years or if you work fulltime for 1 year in the same region.


----------



## Vikram2807

uttara said:


> matt2aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can work any where in state of south Australia under 489 visa. There will be an initial entry date on your grant letter. Most cases it will be 10 months from date of grant. So you need to make your initial entry to Australia before it gets expired. You can apply for visa 887 after 2 years of stay in australia and 1 year of full time employment. You need to provide your tax return statement at Australia as proofs. Visa 887 is also a PR visa which is equivalent to 189/190. In case you are not granted 887 visa after 4 years you can apply for extension of 489 visa from Australia. There wont be differentiation by employers based on visa, what they chek is whether you have a valid visa to work in that region. 489 visa holders have restrictions to work in specified rategions including most metropolitan cities. Benefits of 190 visa are they enjoy medical, educational and various other social schemes by government
> 
> 
> 
> hello matt2aus,
> I applied for SS 489 visa from NT. In case I get a job offer from other state, can I move there?
Click to expand...

Hi uttara
When did you lodge your file to NT?


----------



## uttara

Vikram2807 said:


> Hi uttara
> When did you lodge your file to NT?


i submitted my application to DIBP on 25th July, 2015


----------



## jahanzeb84

uttara said:


> i submitted my application to DIBP on 25th July, 2015


What docs were requested from your CO on 10th March, 2016?


----------



## uttara

jahanzeb84 said:


> What docs were requested from your CO on 10th March, 2016?


letter of reference for employment


----------



## jahanzeb84

uttara said:


> letter of reference for employment


Did you claimed points for work experience?


----------



## uttara

jahanzeb84 said:


> Did you claimed points for work experience?


yes


----------



## Maxzone

Attention seeking from Southern Inland Region (489). Has any one applied in this region, any response from Southern Inland yet ?


----------



## Dorasi

Maxzone said:


> Attention seeking from Southern Inland Region (489). Has any one applied in this region, any response from Southern Inland yet ?


Hie, we applied for SI, busy with the visa application. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxzone

Dorasi said:


> Hie, we applied for SI, busy with the visa application.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Have you got the invitation ? how long you had to wait.


----------



## Dorasi

Maxzone said:


> Have you got the invitation ? how long you had to wait.


We waited 5 weeks. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## backhome

Hello,

I lodged my visa on 19th January 2016 and skilled support contacted me for employment information in UAE on 15th June 2016 with subject "urgent: information required.." since then no response. I amnot sure what they are doing its alsready so long time. mine is state sponsored application to SA.


----------



## Maxzone

Dorasi said:


> We waited 5 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Was it *skill select invitation* or *invitation for full application*. I recently got the "invitation for full application", whereas I submitted all the papers they asked not sure how long it will take to get the invitation under skill select. my visa going to expire very soon.


----------



## Dorasi

Maxzone said:


> Was it *skill select invitation* or *invitation for full application*. I recently got the "invitation for full application", whereas I submitted all the papers they asked not sure how long it will take to get the invitation under skill select. my visa going to expire very soon.


Invitation by SI took 5 weeks after submitting the Full application . SkillSelect took 12 days. So we're busy with the visa now. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxzone

I hope I will get my invite by 5 weeks. I have 7 more weeks on my 485 visa. In that case can I send them an email regarding my visa expire situation. what do you suggest mate ? Actually, I am doing it all by myself that's why I am bit nervous now hopefully you don't mind cause I am asking to many questions. So, after submitting full application they going to charge my credit card $770 and they going send me an email. what's the procedure next, mate can you share with us please.


----------



## ravs77

aragon140 said:


> Dear Ravi
> 
> First of all congratulations.
> 
> While you have already received responses, here is another version
> 
> - Can I work anywhere in South Australia?
> Technically yes... But a google search will reveal that Adelaide has 80% of all SA population (the next most populated city is under 1 lakh so besties finding a job elsewhere)
> 
> 
> - Since this VISA is valid only for 4yrs, what if I sit in my home country and apply for jobs in Australia but don't get it for 4yrs. Would it expire OR I have option of any bridge VISA etc.
> From the time you get your visa, you have to land in Australia within 1 year .... (not necessary to stay but you need to land and can return).... Also do not expect to land jobs only through Skype interviews... so be prepared to travel
> 
> - Can I apply for VISA 190 after 4yrs ?
> You can apply for a 887 visa after 2 yrs
> 
> - would employers differentiate between VISA 489 candidates and VISA 190 candidates?
> No difference... If they diff ... sue them
> 
> - How VISA 489 differs from VISA 190 in terms of benefits ?
> You have to pay for your own medical insurance and you have kids going to school beyond primary school you will have to pay a nominal fee ... other technical differences such as 5 yrs-4yrs, 889 route instead of citizenship etc. are obvious
> 
> 
> Kindly update your timelines in your signature as it will help all of us...
> 
> Regards


Hello, 

I see that your and mine occupation code is same. Even IELTS scores are identical 
I have got invite for VISA 489 but dont know the next steps. I have few questions :

- What are next steps ?
- What documents are required and where those need to be sent ?
- we have to apply via skillset account OR immi account ?
- How long does it take for them to revert after application ?
- Does medical and Police verification need to be sent now ?


BTW, whats your plan ? You planning to move when you get grant or you planning to apply sitting here ? 

What if anyone get a job in some other state i.e. if my existing company give me job in Sydney ? Does SA allow this ?

regards
Ravinder S


----------



## Maxzone

Dorasi said:


> Maxzone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it *skill select invitation* or *invitation for full application*. I recently got the "invitation for full application", whereas I submitted all the papers they asked not sure how long it will take to get the invitation under skill select. my visa going to expire very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Invitation by SI took 5 weeks after submitting the Full application . SkillSelect took 12 days. So we're busy with the visa now.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
I hope I will get my invite by 5 weeks. I have 7 more weeks on my 485 visa. In that case can I send them an email regarding my visa expire situation. what do you suggest mate ? Actually, I am doing it all by myself that's why I am bit nervous now hopefully you don't mind cause I am asking to many questions. So, after submitting full application they going to charge my credit card $770 and they going send me an email. what's next, can you share with us please.


----------



## aragon140

ravs77 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I see that your and mine occupation code is same. Even IELTS scores are identical
> I have got invite for VISA 489 but dont know the next steps. I have few questions :
> 
> - What are next steps ?
> - What documents are required and where those need to be sent ?
> - we have to apply via skillset account OR immi account ?
> - How long does it take for them to revert after application ?
> - Does medical and Police verification need to be sent now ?
> 
> 
> BTW, whats your plan ? You planning to move when you get grant or you planning to apply sitting here ?
> 
> What if anyone get a job in some other state i.e. if my existing company give me job in Sydney ? Does SA allow this ?
> 
> regards
> Ravinder S


Hi Ravi

Am posting on the other forum to your questions.

Regards


----------



## Jasmin FR

*Got Grant*

Dear All Friends,

With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


----------



## panna

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


Congrats.... 

Please update your time line.


----------



## peedus

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


Congratulations


----------



## kawal_547

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


Congratulations

Pls post your timeline


----------



## peedus

Dear friends, 
State Occupation List of Queensland has been updated and there is no more my nominated Occupation. What will happen in such case? I am afraid that my application will be rejected. Any ideas?

Thank you


----------



## Jasmin FR

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Pls post your timeline



Invitation Received:18 Jan,2016
Visa Lodge:28 jan,2016
Employer Verification :13 April,2016
Employer Verification:17 May,2016
Case Officer recontacted:24 July,2016
Grany:26 July,2016


----------



## kawal_547

farina said:


> Invitation Received:18 Jan,2016
> Visa Lodge:28 jan,2016
> Employer Verification :13 April,2016
> Employer Verification:17 May,2016
> Case Officer recontacted:24 July,2016
> Grany:26 July,2016


Hi

Thx

Can you pls guide your visa category

189, or 190 or ,489?

N you had 2 employee verifications?

Also for what CO contacted you guys 2 days back?


----------



## Jasmin FR

kawal_547 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thx
> 
> Can you pls guide your visa category
> 
> 189, or 190 or ,489?
> 
> N you had 2 employee verifications?
> 
> Also for what CO contacted you guys 2 days back?


489 Visa


----------



## andreyx108b

farina said:


> Invitation Received:18 Jan,2016
> Visa Lodge:28 jan,2016
> Employer Verification :13 April,2016
> Employer Verification:17 May,2016
> Case Officer recontacted:24 July,2016
> Grany:26 July,2016



Congrats!!!!


----------



## indossie

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


Congrats Farina.


----------



## pre4189

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


congrtzzzz mate


----------



## pre4189

farina said:


> Invitation Received:18 Jan,2016
> Visa Lodge:28 jan,2016
> Employer Verification :13 April,2016
> Employer Verification:17 May,2016
> Case Officer recontacted:24 July,2016
> Grany:26 July,2016


24th July is Sunday , co contacted you on Sunday ????


----------



## Kamboj

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.



Many-many congratulations Bro..


----------



## Kamboj

farina said:


> Invitation Received:18 Jan,2016
> Visa Lodge:28 jan,2016
> Employer Verification :13 April,2016
> Employer Verification:17 May,2016
> Case Officer recontacted:24 July,2016
> Grany:26 July,2016


What did CO request/ask you on 24th July'16?


----------



## Jasmin FR

Kamboj said:


> What did CO request/ask you on 24th July'16?


case officer came back took a permission rectify the EOI bcoz I selected Naati course yes which awarded me extra 5 points.So case officer asked me should we rectify this mistake.I agreed and within 2 days I got the grants.THANKS to ALLAH.!!!


----------



## Kamboj

farina said:


> case officer came back took a permission rectify the EOI bcoz I selected Naati course yes which awarded me extra 5 points.So case officer asked me should we rectify this mistake.I agreed and within 2 days I got the grants.THANKS to ALLAH.!!!


Thats great.. i can imagine how you would have passed those two days..
But it is very strange that they contacted you on "Sunday"..


----------



## gtr83

congrats Farina!

489 SS or FS? also what is your SOL code?


----------



## matt2aus

Many congrats Farina, god bless


----------



## backhome

Congrats Farina. I lodged mine on 20th Jan 2016 and no grant  extremely disappointed. I was closely following your timeline and expecting my grant any time soon


----------



## rohitmittal

Dear all, 
can somebody plz help me to find out how to check the present status of my application. 489 SS QLD, date of lodge - 21 Mar 16.


----------



## Abhijeet K

hello friends,

I have applied 489 SS Queensland and waiting since last 10 months, Is there any problem in Queensland immigration, Plz guide me

can I suggest to my friend to call DIBP regarding my visa status, actually he is in Australia and I had tried to call DIBP from India but every time call gets cut..

However, my agent is not interested to call them as I have requested him several time but just ignored. 


489 ss qld
visa lodged 26 sep 2015
CO contacted 24 Nov 2015
Verification Call to me from embassy: 16 Jun 2016 
Visa grant: waiting


----------



## Gowtham1589

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.




Congo Farina!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitmittal

Seniors plz guide me about how i can track my visa application, lodged via an agent. I mean how i can track it on a immi account, becoz i dont have any


----------



## rohitmittal

Congrats farina!!!


----------



## alexdegzy

Gowtham1589 said:


> Congo Farina!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats farina


----------



## Gowtham1589

rohitmittal said:


> Seniors plz guide me about how i can track my visa application, lodged via an agent. I mean how i can track it on a immi account, becoz i dont have any




Hi Rohit,

You'll have immi account for sure. Ask with your agent for ID and password to login. They'll have it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitmittal

Thanx Gowtham for the info:+1::+1::+1:


----------



## backhome

489 ss visas have stopped i think. applied back in jan no response from dibp. cant do anything else


----------



## pre4189

my dear expatzs...
finally i got my golden mail.....this forum has been awesome.....
thanks a lot...


----------



## indossie

pre4189 said:


> my dear expatzs...
> finally i got my golden mail.....this forum has been awesome.....
> thanks a lot...


Congrats pre4189. Which state did you apply by the way and your occupation?


----------



## rohitmittal

Many many congratulations.... 4189. 
Plz shae the info for ur timeline and also which state you got the SS


----------



## BARDIYA

pre4189 said:


> my dear expatzs...
> finally i got my golden mail.....this forum has been awesome.....
> thanks a lot...


Congratulations!! Timeline please 

Lodged 489(tas) on 23rd March 2016, Co contacted 4th may for cv.. Waiting for grant


----------



## BARDIYA

I Need GSM adelaide overseas contact number please.. Someone reply please 

Lodged 489(tas) on 23rd March 2016, Co contacted 4th may for cv.. Waiting for grant


----------



## Kamboj

pre4189 said:


> my dear expatzs...
> finally i got my golden mail.....this forum has been awesome.....
> thanks a lot...


Many More Congratulations Pre4189..

Are you SS or FS ?

Also please update for details at www.myimmitracker.com


----------



## ravs77

*inclusion of baby*

I have got an invite for VISA 489 and have 60 days to apply via skill select. I have question regarding addition of baby:

Me and my spouse were included in initial EOI and South Australia nomination application too. 

Now the new baby will not come in next 60 days... it is due around 90 days.

Questions

1) Shall i mention about new baby which is yet to arrive in online visa 489 skil select application ?
2) if yes, what additional documents I have to submit once baby is born ?
3) If no, how can I add him/her later ? 

Please help


----------



## andreyx108b

pre4189 said:


> my dear expatzs...
> finally i got my golden mail.....this forum has been awesome.....
> thanks a lot...



Congrats!


----------



## azharshabir

Hi,

1) You cannot make any changes in EOI once you are invited. Once CO assigned to your case then you can let him know about your wife pregnancy. 
2) CO will ask to provide birth certificate and passport copy of your new born baby. 
3) Only CO can add your new born baby application in your immi account. He will advise you about your baby's medical and application fees 

Regards
azhar


----------



## Abhijeet K

Hi friends/Seniors,

Do you have any idea why DIBP is holding 489 State /regional sponsered visas especialy Queensland Visa?

plz share your views...I was hoping for Grant in july as I am waiting since sep 2015

Abhijeet


----------



## Oneshift

Hi - I am new member.
Appeared for PTEA today, waiting for result.

In the mean time, request help from forum members about passport of my minor son, which is due to expire in 2018. Should I be required to get a new passport (for how much duration?) before placing EOI?

Should I give the information to Indian passport authority that I am seeking PR in Australia and hence issue my son a longer term passport?

Your valued suggestions welcome.

Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## azharshabir

HI All,


May I know how much time 489 Visa (NSW) grant will take after all documents submission to CO? 

Can I travel alone without family after visa grant? Will there be any impact on 887 PR application after two years If I travel and live in regional area without family for first few months?

Any response would be appreciated.

BR
azhar


----------



## azharshabir

reishigupta said:


> Hi - I am new member.
> Appeared for PTEA today, waiting for result.
> 
> In the mean time, request help from forum members about passport of my minor son, which is due to expire in 2018. Should I be required to get a new passport (for how much duration?) before placing EOI?
> 
> Should I give the information to Indian passport authority that I am seeking PR in Australia and hence issue my son a longer term passport?
> 
> Your valued suggestions welcome.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Hi rishi,

No need to apply for new passport. It is still valid for 2 years from now. You do not need passport details of your son in EOI. You only need to disclose about number of dependents in your EOI. You will submit all the docs with family at later stage once you are invited by DIBP


----------



## azharshabir

ravs77 said:


> I have got an invite for VISA 489 and have 60 days to apply via skill select. I have question regarding addition of baby:
> 
> Me and my spouse were included in initial EOI and South Australia nomination application too.
> 
> Now the new baby will not come in next 60 days... it is due around 90 days.
> 
> Questions
> 
> 1) Shall i mention about new baby which is yet to arrive in online visa 489 skil select application ?
> 2) if yes, what additional documents I have to submit once baby is born ?
> 3) If no, how can I add him/her later ?
> 
> Please help


Hi,

1) You cannot make changes in EOI once you are invited. Once CO assigned to your case then you can let him know about your wife pregnancy. 
2) CO will ask to provide birth certificate and passport copy of your new born baby. 
3) Only CO can add your new born baby application in your immi account. He will advise you about your baby's medical and application fees 

Regards
azhar


----------



## Oneshift

Thanks for so quick turn around.

I understand that documents will only be required at the time of invasion by DIBP, but at that point of time, will my son get a Visa for 5 years when his current passport is not valid for 5 years?

I just wanted to be proactive and keep all documents in place before they are required to be submitted.


----------



## ravs77

I have filled my EOI and got invite too from South Australia to apply for VISA 489.
Now when i go into Immi account, it does not show anything ? Will it show once I apply for VISA/fill online form ? 

What is the use of immi account ?


----------



## ravs77

azharshabir said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) You cannot make changes in EOI once you are invited. Once CO assigned to your case then you can let him know about your wife pregnancy.
> 2) CO will ask to provide birth certificate and passport copy of your new born baby.
> 3) Only CO can add your new born baby application in your immi account. He will advise you about your baby's medical and application fees
> 
> Regards
> azhar


Thanks for this, If I submit application for visa 489 online case owner will get assigned in 5-6 weeks. By that time baby might be only 2 weeks... Not sure how we can get passport for such a small baby ? As CO will allow only 28 days to submit the additional documents ...


----------



## Abhijeet K

Hi friends/Seniors,

Do you have any idea why DIBP is holding 489 State /regional sponsored visas especially Queensland Visa?

plz share your views...I was hoping for Grant in July as I am waiting since sep 2015

Abhijeet


----------



## Arumugamg

All

I got the Grant Yesterday


----------



## peedus

Arumugamg said:


> All
> 
> I got the Grant Yesterday


Congratulations. That's super fast. And also good news for all other 489ers.


----------



## Maxzone

Updates seeking from Southern Inland Regions. Have anyone applied there or received invitation for full application ? Whats next? Any idea experts ??


----------



## peedus

Abhijeet K said:


> Hi friends/Seniors,
> 
> Do you have any idea why DIBP is holding 489 State /regional sponsored visas especially Queensland Visa?
> 
> plz share your views...I was hoping for Grant in July as I am waiting since sep 2015
> 
> Abhijeet


Chetan Chavda had received grant on 14th July being sponsored from Queensland in 208 days. Dont lose hope.


----------



## pvermani

anyone travelling to Southern Inland code 141311


----------



## Maxzone

Have you got the regional nomination? or the invitation under your EOI ? How long it took ?


----------



## aminm6688

Abhijeet K said:


> 300 Days guys...
> Its really irritating....This is a big question mark on process time frame.
> Just receiving standard reply since last six months, I don't think so that they have any specific reason....
> 
> Qld SS 489
> Visa lodge: 26 sep 2015
> Co contacted 24 Nov 2015
> Verification call to me from Embassy 14 June 2016.
> Visa Grant: Still waiting


Another team player with 300 days in queue!! 

We are in the same group! I had lodged my application in 8th of September 2015. after last email that I had received from case officer 2 months ago about employment check( of course in response to many emails that I had sent) I don't receive any emails. Today I had sent another email regarding my case and others who has problem like me but unfortunately, no answer received ever since and I am sure they will not reply me. I don't know how many days we must wait for visa granting.


----------



## uttara

aminm6688 said:


> Another team player with 300 days in queue!!
> 
> We are in the same group! I had lodged my application in 8th of September 2015. after last email that I had received from case officer 2 months ago about employment check( of course in response to many emails that I had sent) I don't receive any emails. Today I had sent another email regarding my case and others who has problem like me but unfortunately, no answer received ever since and I am sure they will not reply me. I don't know how many days we must wait for visa granting.


I have been waiting since 1 year


----------



## aminm6688

uttara said:


> I have been waiting since 1 year


Good news !!! 
I think its better to think for another country or remove the application. are you FS or SS?
I am FS for QLD


----------



## Owami2

Hi guys
My story is as follows:
On the 25th of May 2016, Southern Inland added Management Accountants to their regional migration list(on condition that they have 1 year Onshore experience---which l do not have)
l just thought to myself "let me give it a try" and l submitted an EOI.
10 June, management accountants were removed and then on the 18th of July, l woke up to an email which said my EOI was approved, l should send the documents.
Guys, my question is....do l really stand a chance?

*ANZCO 221112- Management Accountant
Age: 30 
English : 20
Education: 15
NSW SS (65 +5): 11/04/2016
RDA Southern Inland (65 + 10): 25/05/2016
*


----------



## uttara

aminm6688 said:


> Good news !!!
> I think its better to think for another country or remove the application. are you FS or SS?
> I am FS for QLD


you can postpone the application but you will loose 3600 australian dollars.

i am ss for nt


----------



## Maxzone

Owami2 said:


> Hi guys
> My story is as follows:
> On the 25th of May 2016, Southern Inland added Management Accountants to their regional migration list(on condition that they have 1 year Onshore experience---which l do not have)
> l just thought to myself "let me give it a try" and l submitted an EOI.
> 10 June, management accountants were removed and then on the 18th of July, l woke up to an email which said my EOI was approved, l should send the documents.
> Guys, my question is....do l really stand a chance?
> 
> *ANZCO 221112- Management Accountant
> Age: 30
> English : 20
> Education: 15
> NSW SS (65 +5): 11/04/2016
> RDA Southern Inland (65 + 10): 25/05/2016
> *



Very strange, even some people have the experience got the rejection email on 18 July. I have seen that. You should talk to a expert lawyer. Even you can submit all the papers well you have nothing to lose. There will be very less chance to be passed the next steps. Now it's up to you what's you will do, whatever happens don't forget to share with us.


----------



## aminm6688

uttara said:


> you can postpone the application but you will loose 3600 australian dollars.
> 
> i am ss for nt


It was kidding mate. I earned that money too difficult. I'll never remove the application. I think it depends on the state that we choose for visa granting. As I know for QLD condition is a bit difficult for visa granting.

Just must be patient and wait:juggle:


----------



## pu1990

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!!!


Hello 

Who is your recontacted CO...... bcoz i have same CO (60016358) and i am sill waiting......:fingerscrossed::juggle:

When will be get grate news.... :noidea:


----------



## pu1990

*farina*



andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!!!


Hello 

Who is your recontacted CO...... bcoz i have same CO (60016358) and i am still waiting......:fingerscrossed::juggle:

When will be get grate news.... :noidea:


----------



## aminm6688

pu1990 said:


> Hello
> 
> Who is your recontacted CO...... bcoz i have same CO (60016358) and i am sill waiting......:fingerscrossed::juggle:
> 
> When will be get grate news.... :noidea:


The CO is not same. the last CO who sent me email named Michelle with position number 60017820.


----------



## Abhijeet K

I have received reply mail from multiple CO..atleast 4 Ppl..last mail was your application is being processed..however old were so long and same..but last one was very short reply..

Abhijeet
visa lodge;26 Sep15 Qld 489ss


----------



## aminm6688

Abhijeet K said:


> I have received reply mail from multiple CO..atleast 4 Ppl..last mail was your application is being processed..however old were so long and same..but last one was very short reply..
> 
> Abhijeet
> visa lodge;26 Sep15 Qld 489ss


Yup mate. Its common. I had have 4 CO up to now. you are same as me. I had lodged in Sep 2015. be patient.


----------



## mamaa

*Qld ss 489*

hey guys ,

good day.

I have seen a lot of post regarding 489 EOI mostly about FS but not SS

I have submitted EOI as Engineering Technologist with (50+10) points with QLD SS on July 29,2016

Do i have any chances of invitation ? does 489 SS follow the monthly invitations rounds or i can expect it any day ?

Thanks


----------



## Abhijeet K

Hi guys...

My occupation code is 323211
Two days back it was in Queensland occupation list but today I just checked list and found now it is not in Queensland occupation list,Further more my visa application is based on 2015 list.

What does it mean? is there any effect on my visa application 

Abhijeet
Qld 489 Sp


----------



## Kamboj

Abhijeet K said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> My occupation code is 323211
> Two days back it was in Queensland occupation list but today I just checked list and found now it is not in Queensland occupation list,Further more my visa application is based on 2015 list.
> 
> What does it mean? is there any effect on my visa application
> 
> Abhijeet
> Qld 489 Sp



Hi Abhijeet

I don't think that it will effect applicants who have lodged applications w.r.t. QSNL-2015. But really surprised to see that you are waiting since September'15. My occupation code is also 323211. I had applied in Feb'16.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Hey Guys - after filing for visa do we get call for employment verification as we had also gotten email at the time of vetasses....please advise!!!


----------



## yiyengar

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Guys - after filing for visa do we get call for employment verification as we had also gotten email at the time of vetasses....please advise!!!




Usually they call at office or the contact you have provided in ur application. Employment verification is on case to case. I have seen visa been granted without any verification. 
Hope this helps you. 

Rgds 
Yogesh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra

yiyengar said:


> Usually they call at office or the contact you have provided in ur application. Employment verification is on case to case. I have seen visa been granted without any verification.
> Hope this helps you.
> 
> Rgds
> Yogesh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Yogesh - one more question do they pick up contact detaiils for checking from the employment experience certificate or there is anyother field specified for that. Also if its not a big hassle can you please advise what all documents are required for Visa application.

I am aware of 1221 & 80.

Also english education certificate for spouse.

Do we need to give anything for kids, my daughter is 14.

Thanks


----------



## rohitmittal

Hi everyone,

I hv also lodged my 489 visa for QLD SS on 21 Mar 16. Its 135 days guys!!!!!

04 May, CO had asked for National PCC, that was also submitted on 09 May.

Then onwards,no communication recvd from DIBP. No Employer varification till now.

Can s'body plz tell me, what they are waiting for????


----------



## Kamboj

rohitmittal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hv also lodged my 489 visa for QLD SS on 21 Mar 16. Its 135 days guys!!!!!
> 
> 04 May, CO had asked for National PCC, that was also submitted on 09 May.
> 
> Then onwards,no communication recvd from DIBP. No Employer varification till now.
> 
> Can s'body plz tell me, what they are waiting for????



Same here bro.. i applied on 20th Feb'16 and CO contact 14th March'16 they requested Form 80. I also do not have any job verification after that no CO feedback. For me its 166th days.


----------



## canhduc93

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI for visa 489 FS (Developer Programmer) on 20/07/2016. I thought I should receive my invitation today for August 3rd round (even tho 189 application get priority but still I have 70 points) but instead nothing. Does anybody understand why? Im panic cuz my TR is expiring soon


----------



## yiyengar

DeepaliVohra said:


> Thanks Yogesh - one more question do they pick up contact detaiils for checking from the employment experience certificate or there is anyother field specified for that. Also if its not a big hassle can you please advise what all documents are required for Visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware of 1221 & 80.
> 
> 
> 
> Also english education certificate for spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to give anything for kids, my daughter is 14.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Most of the contacts wud be picked up from application. If they require anything .. They will contact you for further information. 

Yes do complete both 1221 and 80 forms ( for all above 18 age) before hand while submitting the visa application it will help in faster processing. 

For kids it's only basic identity documents. If they are under 18. 

They key is to provide all the documents at one go. 

Regards,
Yogesh 



Visa Subclass: 489 
Skilled Occupation - Internal Auditor
Occupation Code - 221214
Points - 65 points
Vetassess - Positive - 22nd July 2015
IELTS - Overall Score - 6.5 - 24th July 2015
Medicals - 13th September 2015
Applied State - Queensland - 12th September 2015
Invitation Recd - 17th September 2015
Visa Applied - 14th November 2015 
First Contact CO - 03rd December 2015
Grant Received - 18th December 2015


----------



## backhome

nothing till now.. i have lost count of days for me now.. lodged visa back in january 2016.


----------



## Abhijeet K

QLD State Sponsored Visa Update


Suspension of Offshore Skilled Visa Nominations until further notice 1 August 2016
As of Monday 1 August 2016 BSMQ will stop accepting new EOI’s for Offshore Skilled applications until further notice, in order to assess the current backlog.
EOI’s lodged between 25/07/2016 – 31/07/2016 will be assessed.
EOI’s lodged from 1/08/2016 forward will not be assessed.
Note:
• Onshore skilled applications are still being considered.


----------



## rohitmittal

Hi everyone

<*SNIP*>* see Rule 6 - kaju/moderator
*
I called DIBP today morning at 5 AM indian time.

137 days, exactly 3 months after CO contact.

At 1100 hrs today, i get my visa grant mail.

I would like to thank each and everyone in this group for their valuable feedback and moral support.

Regards 

Rohit


----------



## matt2aus

rohitmittal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> <*SNIP*>* see Rule 6 - kaju/moderator
> *
> I called DIBP today morning at 5 AM indian time.
> 
> 137 days, exactly 3 months after CO contact.
> 
> At 1100 hrs today, i get my visa grant mail.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone in this group for their valuable feedback and moral support.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rohit


Thats great, congrats. What did CO say when you telephoned? 
Im waiting since february 23rd. Last CO contact was on march 17th. Have you had any employment check?


----------



## cribuhegis

*489 fs 263111*

Just a post for 489ers, Its a way long waiting 4000+ pending EOIs, half of them a from 263111 - computer Network and Systems engineer category, my brother manage to get a 187, since he didn't have enough points, Its as quick as 40 days if you can find a business sponsorship


----------



## DeepaliVohra

cribuhegis said:


> If you are a 489 er, forget about things, 489 invitation and visa is at a very bad phase, there is a queue of more than 4000 EOIs, Logically you may not get invited.


PLease share your timeline.....489 SS/FS process depend on the state you have applied in...


----------



## alexdegzy

cribuhegis said:


> If you are a 489 er, forget about things, 489 invitation and visa is at a very bad phase, there is a queue of more than 4000 EOIs, Logically you may not get invited.




I know a friend who got invited for 489 within 10 days of submitting EOI with 65 points . I guess 65 points are getting cleared . Only 60 points are having problem . My guess .


----------



## DeepaliVohra

rohitmittal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> <*SNIP*>* see Rule 6 - kaju/moderator
> *
> I called DIBP today morning at 5 AM indian time.
> 
> 137 days, exactly 3 months after CO contact.
> 
> At 1100 hrs today, i get my visa grant mail.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone in this group for their valuable feedback and moral support.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rohit


Congratulations!!!

Please share your occupation skill and state applied in timeline


----------



## rohitmittal

399111, QLD SS 
SKILL Assessment - 24 oct 15 ( 02 months)
ielts - 24 dec - 6.5 overall
EOI - 06 JAN
Received invitation for Qld - 29 Jan
Visa lodge - 21 Mar
CO contact for National PCC - 04 May
Called to DIBP - 04 AUG
Visa grant - 04 Aug


----------



## Gowtham1589

Hi 489 Team,

I have submitted my visa application on 15th September 2015, got CO email for Medicals on 6th November 2015. Completed and submitted all documents on 26th November 2015.

Last CO contacted me asking for my sponsor docs on 14th March 2016 and submitted on same day.

From then no CO contacted me. I called DIBP on 2nd August and received response as working on your application. Don't know how much time they would take to process the application .

It's been 320 days for me and it's still counting. Crossed my fingers to stop the count soon.

My timeline :
489 FS
Job code - 263111
Points - 60
Adelaide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589

Kamboj said:


> Same here bro.. i applied on 20th Feb'16 and CO contact 14th March'16 they requested Form 80. I also do not have any job verification after that no CO feedback. For me its 166th days.




Hi Kamboj,

May I please have your CO name and their number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edmc

rohitmittal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> <*SNIP*>* see Rule 6 - kaju/moderator
> *
> I called DIBP today morning at 5 AM indian time.
> 
> 137 days, exactly 3 months after CO contact.
> 
> At 1100 hrs today, i get my visa grant mail.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone in this group for their valuable feedback and moral support.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rohit


Congratulations...!!!


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations guyz who got their visa grant and welcome to OZ&#55357;&#56464;


----------



## virk81

I have applied 489 SS QLD on 27 th Feb.. after no CO contact till 6th June I wrote email to DIBP n visa officer was allocated on 9th June with (immi assessment commence no documents needed).. 
it's more than 5 months since I applied.. 
sud I email or call them again to check my status.. 
should I email my Case officer to check my status ??? I have feeling that QLD sponsored 489 r getting delayed..


----------



## Ahmedkwt

farina said:


> case officer came back took a permission rectify the EOI bcoz I selected Naati course yes which awarded me extra 5 points.So case officer asked me should we rectify this mistake.I agreed and within 2 days I got the grants.THANKS to ALLAH.!!!



Hey Congrats and am very happy. Hope all others waiting will get their desired results soon InshAllah. 
Wish you all the best for future. I logged in today to check how other mates are doing after receiving their grants. Which city you are planning to land first?


----------



## tanaynash

*Any further update?*



Arumugamg said:


> Deepali
> 
> Any contact from CO? Any further movement in your application?


----------



## engr.asadbutt

virk81 said:


> I have applied 489 SS QLD on 27 th Feb.. after no CO contact till 6th June I wrote email to DIBP n visa officer was allocated on 9th June with (immi assessment commence no documents needed)..
> it's more than 5 months since I applied..
> sud I email or call them again to check my status..
> should I email my Case officer to check my status ??? I have feeling that QLD sponsored 489 r getting delayed..


Dear Virk

I have got nomination for 190 QLD SS.

I just want to know how did you show the proof of funds.

As i have total number of 3 applicants i have to show 55k AUD so i got the money to my account recently 5 days back. 

Is there any problem or can they reject my EOI ? they can say that u recently got money (BANK STATEMENT) after getting EOI ? 

what u did and it is accepted 
Can you pls help me out

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BARDIYA

Called DIBP today. I said it's been 138 from visa lodged and 95 days from CO contact.. He said it's absolutely normal to wait for 3 months from CO contact. It'll take bit more time and be patient. He didn't ask for any information at all. I'm nearly dead now 😯

Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016, 
Co contacted 4th may for cv..
Uploaded same day.. 
Waiting for grant


----------



## aminm6688

Dear guys

After 11 months being in long queue for 489 FS, finally I received my grant today morning. It was unbelievable. I don't know how to explain my feeling. I'm extremely shocked and happy.
Hope other guys receive their grant soon.

QLD I'm coming.


----------



## virk81

engr.asadbutt said:


> Dear Virk
> 
> I have got nomination for 190 QLD SS.
> 
> I just want to know how did you show the proof of funds.
> 
> As i have total number of 3 applicants i have to show 55k AUD so i got the money to my account recently 5 days back.
> 
> Is there any problem or can they reject my EOI ? they can say that u recently got money (BANK STATEMENT) after getting EOI ?
> 
> what u did and it is accepted
> Can you pls help me out
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi
5 days old funds would be fine .. my funds were a week old wen I applied for eoi plus I gave CA evaluation of my property with funds.. 
I guess they won't have any problems with that ..


----------



## virk81

BARDIYA said:


> Called DIBP today. I said it's been 138 from visa lodged and 95 days from CO contact.. He said it's absolutely normal to wait for 3 months from CO contact. It'll take bit more time and be patient. He didn't ask for any information at all. I'm nearly dead now 😯
> 
> Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016,
> Co contacted 4th may for cv..
> Uploaded same day..
> Waiting for grant


Hi
did they verified ur employment after CO contact ..


----------



## BARDIYA

virk81 said:


> Hi
> did they verified ur employment after CO contact ..


I'm not claiming any point for employment.. Age 30 + pte 10+ bachelors degree 15+ tasmania sponsored 10 

Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016, 
Co contacted 4th may for cv..
Uploaded same day.. 
Waiting for grant


----------



## Kamboj

aminm6688 said:


> Dear guys
> 
> After 11 months being in long queue for 489 FS, finally I received my grant today morning. It was unbelievable. I don't know how to explain my feeling. I'm extremely shocked and happy.
> Hope other guys receive their grant soon.
> 
> QLD I'm coming.


Congrats Aminm6688... Really you waited for a very long time. For me also it has been 171 days still waiting.. Please update your case on www.myimmitracker.com


----------



## aminm6688

Kamboj said:


> Congrats Aminm6688... Really you waited for a very long time. For me also it has been 171 days still waiting.. Please update your case on www.myimmitracker.com



Thank you very much dear Kamboj. yup I really wait for long time. It was getting annoying !


----------



## engr.asadbutt

virk81 said:


> Hi
> 5 days old funds would be fine .. my funds were a week old wen I applied for eoi plus I gave CA evaluation of my property with funds..
> I guess they won't have any problems with that ..


Dear 

You mean that the bank statement you gave was for 5 days ? 
And the statement you submitted did that show that you have recently submitted money in your account ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## joebastian

aminm6688 said:


> Dear guys
> 
> After 11 months being in long queue for 489 FS, finally I received my grant today morning. It was unbelievable. I don't know how to explain my feeling. I'm extremely shocked and happy.
> Hope other guys receive their grant soon.
> 
> QLD I'm coming.


congrats ....All the Best...


----------



## ozpunjabi

BARDIYA said:


> I'm not claiming any point for employment.. Age 30 + pte 10+ bachelors degree 15+ tasmania sponsored 10
> 
> Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016,
> Co contacted 4th may for cv..
> Uploaded same day..
> Waiting for grant


Have you uploaded experience reference letter and other proofs despite that you have not claimed any points for experience??
Also have u uploaded form 80 and form 1221???

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## virk81

engr.asadbutt said:


> Dear
> 
> You mean that the bank statement you gave was for 5 days ?
> And the statement you submitted did that show that you have recently submitted money in your account ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Bank statement was for last six months but with lots of transactions.. but funds need to show for qld eoi were 7 days old ..


----------



## BARDIYA

ozpunjabi said:


> Have you uploaded experience reference letter and other proofs despite that you have not claimed any points for experience??
> Also have u uploaded form 80 and form 1221???
> 
> Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


I have not worked yet.. Jus finished my studies 


Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016, 
Co contacted 4th may for cv..
Uploaded same day.. 
Waiting for grant


----------



## engr.asadbutt

virk81 said:


> Bank statement was for last six months but with lots of transactions.. but funds need to show for qld eoi were 7 days old ..


Thankyou very much virk

In my case i have got the statement for 15 days and i got money transfered 4-5 days back.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## joebastian

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi 489 Team,
> 
> I have submitted my visa application on 15th September 2015, got CO email for Medicals on 6th November 2015. Completed and submitted all documents on 26th November 2015.
> 
> Last CO contacted me asking for my sponsor docs on 14th March 2016 and submitted on same day.
> 
> From then no CO contacted me. I called DIBP on 2nd August and received response as working on your application. Don't know how much time they would take to process the application .
> 
> It's been 320 days for me and it's still counting. Crossed my fingers to stop the count soon.
> 
> My timeline :
> 489 FS
> Job code - 263111
> Points - 60
> Adelaide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Goutham,

I am also waiting for a year and above since visa lodge. My job code is also same 263111 with same points. I had a call form CO on 4th July, an interview and after finishing it he said you will receive your grant in 4 weeks,. But still now i haven't received any email from him. Hope that i have wait till more time with patience. 

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## aminm6688

joebastian said:


> congrats ....All the Best...


Thank you very much mate


----------



## uttara

joebastian said:


> Hi Goutham,
> 
> I am also waiting for a year and above since visa lodge. My job code is also same 263111 with same points. I had a call form CO on 4th July, an interview and after finishing it he said you will receive your grant in 4 weeks,. But still now i haven't received any email from him. Hope that i have wait till more time with patience.
> 
> Cheers,
> Joe


You got a call from CO in Australia?


----------



## joebastian

hi Dude,


It was from Australian High Commission Delhi.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## uttara

joebastian said:


> hi Dude,
> 
> 
> It was from Australian High Commission Delhi.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joe


what did s/he ask you during the interview?


----------



## azharshabir

ravs77 said:


> Thanks for this, If I submit application for visa 489 online case owner will get assigned in 5-6 weeks. By that time baby might be only 2 weeks... Not sure how we can get passport for such a small baby ? As CO will allow only 28 days to submit the additional documents ...


You need to inform them in writing by email, if you are unable to submit the required documents within 28 days. You can buy time easily especially if you have new born. Your wife's medical will also be completed after birth of new born. CO will know all this through your immi account.


----------



## azharshabir

azharshabir said:


> HI All,
> 
> 
> May I know how much time 489 Visa (NSW) grant will take after all documents submission to CO?
> 
> Can I travel alone without family after visa grant? Will there be any impact on 887 PR application after two years If I travel and live in regional area without family for first few months?
> 
> Any response would be appreciated.
> 
> BR
> azhar


Can somebody reply to me?


----------



## babygau

Hi guys,

Today (9/8/2016) I just submitted for 189, 190 and 489 (both family and state sponsor) with 60, 65, 70, 70 respectively under 2613 (Software Developer) category. 

Is there any chance I would receive 489 invitation and how long should I expect. 

I looked on the Immi website and my occupation will take over 5600 applications this year and over 600 applications have been granted so far. 

Thank you!


----------



## Gowtham1589

joebastian said:


> Hi Goutham,
> 
> 
> 
> I am also waiting for a year and above since visa lodge. My job code is also same 263111 with same points. I had a call form CO on 4th July, an interview and after finishing it he said you will receive your grant in 4 weeks,. But still now i haven't received any email from him. Hope that i have wait till more time with patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joe




Hi Joe,

Thanks for showing some light on my case. Really don't know what's their point of view about 489 visa processing times.

About your CO call, what kinda interview you had? Is it something they are asking technically or just formal questions?

Your inputs will help me.

Thanks again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589

azharshabir said:


> Can somebody reply to me?




Hi Azhar,

Please share your timeline.

About travelling, if u rather main applicant, I guess you can travel alone to settle things there in Australia . 

Getting PR after two years with main applicant job and living details only. So if u r main applicant , yes you can travel and there won't be any problem in PR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589

babygau said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today (9/8/2016) I just submitted for 189, 190 and 489 (both family and state sponsor) with 60, 65, 70, 70 respectively under 2613 (Software Developer) category.
> 
> Is there any chance I would receive 489 invitation and how long should I expect.
> 
> I looked on the Immi website and my occupation will take over 5600 applications this year and over 600 applications have been granted so far.
> 
> Thank you!




What's your IELTS score ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babygau

Gowtham1589 said:


> What's your IELTS score ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have Competent 6.5


----------



## Gowtham1589

babygau said:


> I have Competent 6.5




Hi,

You would receive invitation for 489 or 189 if you are going with sponsorship points.

If you have individual 7 in Ielts score , you can directly apply for 190 stream.

For 189 and 489 category, with 70 points, your target is too close.

For which state you had applied?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babygau

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You would receive invitation for 489 or 189 if you are going with sponsorship points.
> 
> If you have individual 7 in Ielts score , you can directly apply for 190 stream.
> 
> For 189 and 489 category, with 70 points, your target is too close.
> 
> For which state you had applied?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank so much for your reply. I'm learning IELTS atm in order to get 7 but it doesn't sound as easy as it looks for me. I'm just wondering if I have a chance to get PR with 60 points or not. Regarding to State Sponsor, I apply for any state because I don't mind living far from metropolitan areas.


----------



## Gowtham1589

babygau said:


> Thank so much for your reply. I'm learning IELTS atm in order to get 7 but it doesn't sound as easy as it looks for me. I'm just wondering if I have a chance to get PR with 60 points or not. Regarding to State Sponsor, I apply for any state because I don't mind living far from metropolitan areas.




Can you split your points. So that I can give my suggestions .,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babygau

Gowtham1589 said:


> Can you split your points. So that I can give my suggestions .,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi, FYI 
Age = 30
IELTS 6.5 = 0
Master Degree in AU = 15 + 5 = 20
PY = 5
NAATI = 5 
-------------
189 = 60
190 = 60 + 5 = 65
489 FS or SS = 60 + 10 = 70


----------



## Abhijeet K

Had called DIBP but received standard reply " We can not say any time frame"

Abhijeet
489 Queensland State provisional
Occupational code: 323211
Visa applied 26 sep 2015
Embassy call: 16 Jun 2016
No any additional requirement


----------



## uttara

Abhijeet K said:


> Had called DIBP but received standard reply " We can not say any time frame"
> 
> Abhijeet
> 489 Queensland State provisional
> Occupational code: 323211
> Visa applied 26 sep 2015
> Embassy call: 16 Jun 2016
> No any additional requirement


On 16 June, 2016 did you call DIBP or Australian High Commission called you?


----------



## aminm6688

Hey guys
In my visa grant, it has been written about visa condition 8549. Regarding living and working in designated area, I have a question. My brother live in sydney, but based on the 8549 visa condition I am allowed to live in designated area that is listed in the file. My question is, I can live and work in the designated area or I am just allowed to go to the state that I chose in my application form. 
In application form and EOI form we are forced to choose a place as first residence place and I had chose QLD. But in visa grant, nothing was written about QLD.


----------



## Abhijeet K

uttara said:


> On 16 June, 2016 did you call DIBP or Australian High Commission called you?


I received call from Australian high commission Delhi.


----------



## uttara

Abhijeet K said:


> I received call from Australian high commission Delhi.


Would you mind telling what you were asked during the phone call?


----------



## Abhijeet K

uttara said:


> Would you mind telling what you were asked during the phone call?



About current job profile.
Working since?
Company profile,Address ,How many people working in company?
Company office area? etc..

Nothing much and he was satisfied with the answers, but dont know have they contacted to employer or not?


----------



## uttara

Abhijeet K said:


> About current job profile.
> Working since?
> Company profile,Address ,How many people working in company?
> Company office area? etc..
> 
> Nothing much and he was satisfied with the answers, but dont know have they contacted to employer or not?


Thank for your answer. I guess you will get your grant soon


----------



## Gowtham1589

babygau said:


> Hi, FYI
> Age = 30
> IELTS 6.5 = 0
> Master Degree in AU = 15 + 5 = 20
> PY = 5
> NAATI = 5
> -------------
> 189 = 60
> 190 = 60 + 5 = 65
> 489 FS or SS = 60 + 10 = 70




Hi,

You are good to go with 489 stream. Your dream is near while going with 70 points for 489. It won't take much time to process a visa if you have higher points.

70 points is more than enough buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babygau

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are good to go with 489 stream. Your dream is near while going with 70 points for 489. It won't take much time to process a visa if you have higher points.
> 
> 70 points is more than enough buddy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you so much for giving me a little hope. How about 189 stream. Any chance for PR with 60 points?


----------



## Gowtham1589

babygau said:


> Thank you so much for giving me a little hope. How about 189 stream. Any chance for PR with 60 points?




Yes you can go for it with 60 points. But 60 points category will fall in last bucket. So prepare all the documents, go with 70 points if you want to migrate soon. 

Or if you have time, then go with 189. There are lots of advantages like Medicare, insurance etc u'll get if you go with 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebastian

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thanks for showing some light on my case. Really don't know what's their point of view about 489 visa processing times.
> 
> About your CO call, what kinda interview you had? Is it something they are asking technically or just formal questions?
> 
> Your inputs will help me.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi dude,

It was about my role in the company, your clients, colleges, etc. Basic technical question about networking , routers and switches and finally he was satisfied and concluded the session. At first i was bit frustrated and somehow managed to relax and finished it of. 

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Kamboj

Abhijeet K said:


> I received call from Australian high commission Delhi.


When did you get call from Australian High Commission, New Delhi ? How much time they took on call 📞 for the conversation ?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## babygau

Gowtham1589 said:


> Yes you can go for it with 60 points. But 60 points category will fall in last bucket. So prepare all the documents, go with 70 points if you want to migrate soon.
> 
> Or if you have time, then go with 189. There are lots of advantages like Medicare, insurance etc u'll get if you go with 189.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you, I have 1.5 years left


----------



## Abhijeet K

Kamboj said:


> When did you get call from Australian High Commission, New Delhi ? How much time they took on call 📞 for the conversation ?
> 
> Sent from mTalk


I had received call on 16th June...He took 5 mins only...


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi Friends,

I was looking for this thread, and got two newly created threads, good to see this one.
I've filed my EOI in QLD with 65 points on 28th July'16 and my job code is 261112.

Any idea how long does it take to get an invite please?

Many Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## babygau

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I was looking for this thread, and got two newly created threads, good to see this one.
> I've filed my EOI in QLD with 65 points on 28th July'16 and my job code is 261112.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take to get an invite please?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Vikram


Hi, you could go to myimmitracker to add your case and find out how long will it approximately take


----------



## first officer

Hi
Today i have updated my EOI and i have selected NSW489 as well. My points break down is
55+10
Included 10points from PTE and 15 points from my Mechanical Engineering. And 30 points from my age.

My ANZCO code is 235112(Mechanical Engineer)

My request is to please tell me in how much time frame i would get the invitation also please tell me is that mandatory if we get invitation from regional then we have to work in the relevant field or we can work whatever we want

Thanks


----------



## peedus

first officer said:


> Hi
> Today i have updated my EOI and i have selected NSW489 as well. My points break down is
> 55+10
> Included 10points from PTE and 15 points from my Mechanical Engineering. And 30 points from my age.
> 
> My ANZCO code is 235112(Mechanical Engineer)
> 
> My request is to please tell me in how much time frame i would get the invitation also please tell me is that mandatory if we get invitation from regional then we have to work in the relevant field or we can work whatever we want
> 
> Thanks


Based on myimmitracker, it takes 61 days on average to get invite from NSW. Some people have also reported as minimum as 2 days. Its based on your points and the state's urgency for particular skills, I think.
You don't have to work on relevant field but should have worked 1 year full time and should live at least 2 years on regional area before getting Permanent residence.

Thank You


----------



## first officer

Thank you so much of heaps my friend. Appreciate your prompt response


----------



## ozpunjabi

first officer said:


> Thank you so much of heaps my friend. Appreciate your prompt response


For 489 NSW you will have to apply on regional areas websites directly. EOIs will not get picked up directly.

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## first officer

ozpunjabi said:


> first officer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much of heaps my friend. Appreciate your prompt response
> 
> 
> 
> For 489 NSW you will have to apply on regional areas websites directly. EOIs will not get picked up directly.
> 
> Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can you please guide me and explain me in details

Please


----------



## first officer

Hi guys
I am a mechanical engineer. I have just checked the 489 sol list. In the mechanical engineering section,all the reigonal area are blank i mean there is no ? on it. But i lodged my Eoi via skill select. Would i be eligible or i will not get as my profession doesnt fall in these area
Thanks


----------



## ozpunjabi

first officer said:


> Hi guys
> I am a mechanical engineer. I have just checked the 489 sol list. In the mechanical engineering section,all the reigonal area are blank i mean there is no ? on it. But i lodged my Eoi via skill select. Would i be eligible or i will not get as my profession doesnt fall in these area
> Thanks


No... Sorry to say... Try other states

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BARDIYA

first officer said:


> Hi guys
> I am a mechanical engineer. I have just checked the 489 sol list. In the mechanical engineering section,all the reigonal area are blank i mean there is no ? on it. But i lodged my Eoi via skill select. Would i be eligible or i will not get as my profession doesnt fall in these area
> Thanks


What's your total points without sponsorship? 

Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016, 
Co contacted 4th may for cv..
Uploaded same day.. 
Waiting for grant


----------



## first officer

BARDIYA said:


> first officer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I am a mechanical engineer. I have just checked the 489 sol list. In the mechanical engineering section,all the reigonal area are blank i mean there is no ? on it. But i lodged my Eoi via skill select. Would i be eligible or i will not get as my profession doesnt fall in these area
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> What's your total points without sponsorship?
> 
> Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016,
> Co contacted 4th may for cv..
> Uploaded same day..
> Waiting for grant
Click to expand...

Actually i have 55 points plus 10 for the reigonal.
Points break down are 
30 for age
15 from engg degree
10 from pte thanks
55 total

Any more suggestions are welcome.
Please advise me thanks


----------



## BARDIYA

first officer said:


> Actually i have 55 points plus 10 for the reigonal.
> Points break down are
> 30 for age
> 15 from engg degree
> 10 from pte thanks
> 55 total
> 
> Any more suggestions are welcome.
> Please advise me thanks


Try tasmania.. 

Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016, 
233512: mechanical engineer, 
Co contact:4th may for form 80& cv
Uploaded same day.. 
Waiting for grant


----------



## first officer

Do you have any experience. I have no experience at all. Can you please guide me step by step

Thanks


----------



## jikku

*489 experience*

Hi friends

Im planning to apply for 489 visa and i have got skill assement positive from Engineers australia as engineering technologist . 

please tell me how DIBP is verifying the work experience during the visa application ??

regards
abraham


----------



## aminm6688

jikku said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Im planning to apply for 489 visa and i have got skill assement positive from Engineers australia as engineering technologist .
> 
> please tell me how DIBP is verifying the work experience during the visa application ??
> 
> regards
> abraham


It depends on situation. In some cases they call the company that work experience is provided from and ask them about your experience, working duration, payment method and so on. I have also heard in some rare cases they send one person from embassy to the company and ask them about above question and presence of person in company. 

In my case, they call to the company and asked usual question about working period, payment method, etc. 

In few cases also, they don't do that and skip this stage.


----------



## jikku

aminm6688 said:


> It depends on situation. In some cases they call the company that work experience is provided from and ask them about your experience, working duration, payment method and so on. I have also heard in some rare cases they send one person from embassy to the company and ask them about above question and presence of person in company.
> 
> In my case, they call to the company and asked usual question about working period, payment method, etc.
> 
> In few cases also, they don't do that and skip this stage.


Thanks for the reply . 

Will DIBP ask for a experience assessment from EA ?

when i apply for 489 , i plan to give a CV different than one I gave to EA for skill assessment . Will that be a problem .?


----------



## aminm6688

jikku said:


> Thanks for the reply .
> 
> Will DIBP ask for a experience assessment from EA ?
> 
> when i apply for 489 , i plan to give a CV different than one I gave to EA for skill assessment . Will that be a problem .?


Yes. They will diffidently ask. In your case, they may give you a chance to solve unwanted mistake( if they don't suspect you). Unfortunately, you provide different work experience and it may cause some problem and delay in your visa granting. try to be precise in choosing date for your free time and working time. 

don't be disappointed, you need to provide more detailed document to cover your mistake and make them sure about you truthworthy


----------



## panna

aminm6688 said:


> Yes. They will diffidently ask. In your case, they may give you a chance to solve unwanted mistake( if they don't suspect you). Unfortunately, you provide different work experience and it may cause some problem and delay in your visa granting. try to be precise in choosing date for your free time and working time.
> 
> don't be disappointed, you need to provide more detailed document to cover your mistake and make them sure about you truthworthy


Congrats bro...
Wha is your SOL code


----------



## aminm6688

panna said:


> Congrats bro...
> Wha is your SOL code


Thank you very much dude. The SOL code is 233912 Agricultural Engineer.


----------



## jikku

aminm6688 said:


> Yes. They will diffidently ask. In your case, they may give you a chance to solve unwanted mistake( if they don't suspect you). Unfortunately, you provide different work experience and it may cause some problem and delay in your visa granting. try to be precise in choosing date for your free time and working time.
> 
> don't be disappointed, you need to provide more detailed document to cover your mistake and make them sure about you truthworthy


Thank you ,

i finished my college in june 2013 and then i started working from may 2014 to june 2016 in one company ( have all proper documents and proof )
. also i worked for 1 month (march 2014 ) in one company ( but dont have any documents ) 
when i submitted the resume for skill assessment , i put this same as above ..all true 

i have gap from june 2013 to may 2014 , which i worked in a small firm like a trainee , but dont have documents and proof , but can get from the employer .., now if i show this experience with DIBP i can claim 3 yr experience and apply for 489 .....

please suggest should i go aheah with this new resume and get the documents for the above work period and proceed for 489 

or stick with the CV given to EA

please help


----------



## aminm6688

jikku said:


> Thank you ,
> 
> i finished my college in june 2013 and then i started working from may 2014 to june 2016 in one company ( have all proper documents and proof )
> . also i worked for 1 month (march 2014 ) in one company ( but dont have any documents )
> when i submitted the resume for skill assessment , i put this same as above ..all true
> 
> i have gap from june 2013 to may 2014 , which i worked in a small firm like a trainee , but dont have documents and proof , but can get from the employer .., now if i show this experience with DIBP i can claim 3 yr experience and apply for 489 .....
> 
> please suggest should i go aheah with this new resume and get the documents for the above work period and proceed for 489
> 
> or stick with the CV given to EA
> 
> please help


You surly must provide all mentioned document to make DIBP sure about 3 years full time working experience. If they find that you have a bit gap between your working period, they will ask you to fill out some forms in order to clarify this issue. 
It's better update them with your new accurate documents before they suspect your application


----------



## BARDIYA

There will not be reply from DIBP for the status email anymore.. 

Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016, 
233512: mechanical engineer, 
Co contact:4th may for form 80& cv
Uploaded same day.. 
Waiting for grant


----------



## Kamboj

BARDIYA said:


> There will not be reply from DIBP for the status email anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016,
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: mechanical engineer,
> 
> 
> 
> Co contact:4th may for form 80& cv
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded same day..
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for grant








I too sent email for status around 20 days back yet to get a reply from them. How do you know there will not be any reply from them anymore ??



Sent from mTalk


----------



## BARDIYA

Kamboj said:


> I too sent email for status around 20 days back yet to get a reply from them. How do you know there will not be any reply from them anymore ??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from mTalk


I got a reply that there won't be any reply for status email from them 

Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016, 
233512: mechanical engineer, 
Co contact:4th may for form 80& cv
Uploaded same day.. 
Waiting for grant


----------



## uttara

BARDIYA said:


> I got a reply that there won't be any reply for status email from them
> 
> Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016,
> 233512: mechanical engineer,
> Co contact:4th may for form 80& cv
> Uploaded same day..
> Waiting for grant


I have got the same reply that they wont answer if the email is about status check.


----------



## aminm6688

Guys

I have a question from those who has 489 FS visa. 
I have received my 489 FS visa. As you know we must choose a place of residence at the time of filling application form. As my Brother resided in QLD at the time of my application, I wrote QLD as my first place of residence. after lodging my application my brother changed his house to Sydney.

In visa condition of course which is written "8549 visa condition" there is no information about living in QLD. It just said visa holder can live, work and study in designated area. Melbourne, Adelaide, Canberra, etc are categorize as designated area. Now my question is, can I live and work in Melbourne? 

Thanks


----------



## Gowtham1589

aminm6688 said:


> Guys
> 
> I have a question from those who has 489 FS visa.
> I have received my 489 FS visa. As you know we must choose a place of residence at the time of filling application form. As my Brother resided in QLD at the time of my application, I wrote QLD as my first place of residence. after lodging my application my brother changed his house to Sydney.
> 
> In visa condition of course which is written "8549 visa condition" there is no information about living in QLD. It just said visa holder can live, work and study in designated area. Melbourne, Adelaide, Canberra, etc are categorize as designated area. Now my question is, can I live and work in Melbourne?
> 
> Thanks




Hi,

I don't think Melbourne will come under designated/regional area. Please see the website to check the regional areas where you are allowed to live and work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aminm6688

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think Melbourne will come under designated/regional area. Please see the website to check the regional areas where you are allowed to live and work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both in Website and my visa Condition it's written that entire Territory of ACT, Victoria and South Australia are designated area. 

Do you have 489 FS visa ?


----------



## Gowtham1589

aminm6688 said:


> Both in Website and my visa Condition it's written that entire Territory of ACT, Victoria and South Australia are designated area.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have 489 FS visa ?




See for exceptions. Like entire ACT except some post codes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backhome

I have received reply for status check every time.


----------



## HWarraich

aminm6688 said:


> Guys
> 
> I have a question from those who has 489 FS visa.
> I have received my 489 FS visa. As you know we must choose a place of residence at the time of filling application form. As my Brother resided in QLD at the time of my application, I wrote QLD as my first place of residence. after lodging my application my brother changed his house to Sydney.
> 
> In visa condition of course which is written "8549 visa condition" there is no information about living in QLD. It just said visa holder can live, work and study in designated area. Melbourne, Adelaide, Canberra, etc are categorize as designated area. Now my question is, can I live and work in Melbourne?
> 
> Thanks


You can live and work in any area's which is specified regional (as per 8549 condition). 

I can see it takes around 11 Months for your visa grant. I am waiting since Dec 2015 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BARDIYA

Got my grant today 17/08/16 after 147 days.. 

Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016, 
233512: mechanical engineer, 
Co contact:4th may for form 80& cv
Uploaded same day.. 
Waiting for grant


----------



## peedus

Congratulations.  Please update your signature.


BARDIYA said:


> Got my grant today 17/08/16 after 147 days..
> 
> Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016,
> 233512: mechanical engineer,
> Co contact:4th may for form 80& cv
> Uploaded same day..
> Waiting for grant


----------



## uttara

BARDIYA said:


> Got my grant today 17/08/16 after 147 days..
> 
> Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016,
> 233512: mechanical engineer,
> Co contact:4th may for form 80& cv
> Uploaded same day..
> Waiting for grant


congrats


----------



## Kamboj

BARDIYA said:


> Got my grant today 17/08/16 after 147 days..
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016,
> 
> 233512: mechanical engineer,
> 
> Co contact:4th may for form 80& cv
> 
> Uploaded same day..
> 
> Waiting for grant




Many more congratulations 😤 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## virk81

rohitmittal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> <*SNIP*>* see Rule 6 - kaju/moderator
> *
> I called DIBP today morning at 5 AM indian time.
> 
> 137 days, exactly 3 months after CO contact.
> 
> At 1100 hrs today, i get my visa grant mail.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone in this group for their valuable feedback and moral support.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rohit


Hi Rohit 
can u please give the contact of GSM office where u called ..
thanks


----------



## virk81

uttara said:


> BARDIYA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my grant today 17/08/16 after 147 days..
> 
> Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016,
> 233512: mechanical engineer,
> Co contact:4th may for form 80& cv
> Uploaded same day..
> Waiting for grant
> 
> 
> 
> congrats
Click to expand...

Congrats


----------



## aminm6688

HWarraich said:


> You can live and work in any area's which is specified regional (as per 8549 condition).
> 
> I can see it takes around 11 Months for your visa grant. I am waiting since Dec 2015 :fingerscrossed:


Thank you. Its a good news that we can live in Melbourne and Canberra . I hope you receive your visa soon and start new life in Australia


----------



## harry786786

congrats..


----------



## matt2aus

Congrats


----------



## rajaarm

Hi Friends 

I am working as a Telecom engineer from last 4 years , I got work permit (Nominated Occupation -Telecommunications Cable Jointer - 342412)(457 visa ) through My company.

I would like to apply for visa subclass 190(Nominated Occupation -Telecommunications Network engineer - 263312) through consultancy.

My question is Can i apply for Telecommunications Network engineer - 263312 ? What is the success ratio?

Kindly advise


----------



## Vikram_99

BARDIYA said:


> Got my grant today 17/08/16 after 147 days..
> 
> Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016,
> 233512: mechanical engineer,
> Co contact:4th may for form 80& cv
> Uploaded same day..
> Waiting for grant


Congrats mate!


----------



## backhome

Guys please help me. I lodged my application on 19th january and still there is no grant. All my things are relying on this grant. Called/emailed DIBP several times but no response. 

I dont know what should I do? Last thing that comes in my mind is to withdraw this application and continue chores with peace of mind.


----------



## aminm6688

backhome said:


> Guys please help me. I lodged my application on 19th january and still there is no grant. All my things are relying on this grant. Called/emailed DIBP several times but no response.
> 
> I dont know what should I do? Last thing that comes in my mind is to withdraw this application and continue chores with peace of mind.


Be patient mate. maybe you must wait more


----------



## backhome

aminm6688 said:


> Be patient mate. maybe you must wait more


Can't think of anything else. Lodging this visa was one of the biggest mistakes. Had i known the turnaround time will be more than 6 months, I wouldn't have gone for it. Don't know what to do now  ((


----------



## aminm6688

backhome said:


> Can't think of anything else. Lodging this visa was one of the biggest mistakes. Had i known the turnaround time will be more than 6 months, I wouldn't have gone for it. Don't know what to do now  ((


No one knows when visa grant. I know many applicants who receive their visa grant less than 3 months. In my case, I waited for 11 months. However it's been written in DIBP website that it takes 3 to 6 months for visa granting but for different cases it differs, as well. 
You just must wait and live and work in your country, otherwise withdraw your application and lose 3600$


----------



## backhome

I get hope from your case buddy but waiting more than 12 months would be extremely cumbursome


----------



## Kamboj

backhome said:


> I get hope from your case buddy but waiting more than 12 months would be extremely cumbursome


I can understand your pain bro.. For me also i am fully dependent on visa grant. But we need to be paitienance.. I also completed 6 months for visa lodge just yesterday..

Sent from mTalk


----------



## aimaustralia

Hi mates , I got my visa yesterday , just after 2 and half months of applying. I was really worried about visa time but for some cases they are very quick.


----------



## Kamboj

aimaustralia said:


> Hi mates , I got my visa yesterday , just after 2 and half months of applying. I was really worried about visa time but for some cases they are very quick.




Congrats.. Please share your timeline..

Sent from mTalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt

aimaustralia said:


> Hi mates , I got my visa yesterday , just after 2 and half months of applying. I was really worried about visa time but for some cases they are very quick.


Congrats.

Arw you onshore or off shore.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia

Kamboj said:


> Congrats.. Please share your timeline..
> 
> Sent from mTalk


categoty crop farmer
Visa loged 1 june 2016
Co contacted 1 July about Spouse english
Paid VAC2 25 july
grant 18 aug


----------



## Gowtham1589

aimaustralia said:


> categoty crop farmer
> 
> Visa loged 1 june 2016
> 
> Co contacted 1 July about Spouse english
> 
> Paid VAC2 25 july
> 
> grant 18 aug




Congo mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia

engr.asadbutt said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Arw you onshore or off shore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I am offshore


----------



## pvermani

I received my Visa 4th July-2016.Any body moving to Southern Inland? I am planning to move in September..??


----------



## babygau

Guys,
Could you pls care to enlighten me about 489 FS. Must I look for a job which is relavant to my stream or I could do any full time job?


----------



## alam1976

I am planning to move Armidale ,NSW in 16th September Insha Allah, any body in same region?


----------



## rd85164

*GRANT!!*
263111 - 489 NSW-SS (55+10)
Invite: *14-Mar-2016*
Applied: *23-Mar-2016*
All Docs incl. *PCC + Medical Frontloaded.*
IMMI Assessment Email: *6-May-2016 - GSM.Adelaide*
Grant: *18 Aug'16* 
lane: in September
eace:


----------



## Kamboj

rd85164 said:


> *GRANT!!*
> 
> 263111 - 489 NSW-SS (55+10)
> 
> Invite: *14-Mar-2016*
> 
> Applied: *23-Mar-2016*
> 
> All Docs incl. *PCC + Medical Frontloaded.*
> 
> IMMI Assessment Email: *6-May-2016 - GSM.Adelaide*
> 
> Grant: *18 Aug'16*
> 
> lane: in September
> 
> eace:


Many moee Congratulations 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## deepgill

rd85164 said:


> *GRANT!!*
> 263111 - 489 NSW-SS (55+10)
> Invite: *14-Mar-2016*
> Applied: *23-Mar-2016*
> All Docs incl. *PCC + Medical Frontloaded.*
> IMMI Assessment Email: *6-May-2016 - GSM.Adelaide*
> Grant: *18 Aug'16*
> lane: in September
> eace:


Hi RD sahib congratulations


----------



## virk81

aimaustralia said:


> Hi mates , I got my visa yesterday , just after 2 and half months of applying. I was really worried about visa time but for some cases they are very quick.


Hi..
congrats .. have they done your employer verification??


----------



## virk81

rd85164 said:


> *GRANT!!*
> 263111 - 489 NSW-SS (55+10)
> Invite: *14-Mar-2016*
> Applied: *23-Mar-2016*
> All Docs incl. *PCC + Medical Frontloaded.*
> IMMI Assessment Email: *6-May-2016 - GSM.Adelaide*
> Grant: *18 Aug'16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in September


Congrats Rd...
have they done ur employment verification???


----------



## ryan111281

*489 Visa NT, Marketing Specialist*

Hi Everyone....have lodged my visa(489 NT, Marketing Specialist) on 6th Aug 16(all docs frontloaded)...and case officer has requested for medicals on 16th Aug...all the medicals have been uploaded except my wife's x-ray as she is in the 30th week of pregnancy....hence we have requested for some more time through mail for the xray and baby documents....If anyone has gone through a similar path...kindly advise....will the case officer respond to this query and provide extra time?

One more question? Since he has asked only for medicals...does this meanhe wont request for anymore docs.....

Regards

Ryan


----------



## andreyx108b

Yes. He will allow extra time "put case on hold"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmad122

Hi every one . I am new to this forum and kindly help me.
My total points are 55 and i am applying for 489. 
my code is 263111.
Is there any chance i can get it before january or february?


----------



## ahmad122

hi my name is ahmad
my total points are 55 with regional it will become 65
i m applying for 263111 IT and Network Administrator
Is there any chance i can get before January or February?


----------



## ahmad122

How much time does it took for EOI.
I have same points as yours and applying next week.


----------



## pvermani

anyone travelling to Southern Inland?


----------



## Dorasi

pvermani said:


> anyone travelling to Southern Inland?


Waiting for the visa, will be moving to Queanbeyan as soon as possible. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## backhome

nothing nothing nothing... counting 220+days of visa lodge. DIBP you guys need to work


----------



## DeepaliVohra

backhome said:


> nothing nothing nothing... counting 220+days of visa lodge. DIBP you guys need to work


Please share your timeline...


----------



## backhome

DeepaliVohra said:


> Please share your timeline...


489 Visa applied: 19th January 2016
1st CO Contact: 22nd March for form 80
2nd CO Contact: 30th June from Skilled Support for overseas PCC- UK
Followup Call: 20th July - External checks
Followup Call: 20th Aug - Routine processing

In all, no correct information and i am extremely frustrated now. I have not claimed any employment points and applied as a singal applicant. So this delay for me is not at all justified (((


----------



## DeepaliVohra

backhome said:


> 489 Visa applied: 19th January 2016
> 1st CO Contact: 22nd March for form 80
> 2nd CO Contact: 30th June from Skilled Support for overseas PCC- UK
> Followup Call: 20th July - External checks
> Followup Call: 20th Aug - Routine processing
> 
> In all, no correct information and i am extremely frustrated now. I have not claimed any employment points and applied as a singal applicant. So this delay for me is not at all justified (((


You will get it very soon....all the best!!!!


----------



## backhome

Thanks i dont think so


----------



## Gowtham1589

DeepaliVohra said:


> You will get it very soon....all the best!!!!




Hi Deepali,

I have submitted my visa application on 15th September 2015, got CO email for Medicals on 6th November 2015. Completed and submitted all documents on 26th November 2015.



Last CO contacted me asking for my sponsor docs on 14th March 2016 and submitted on same day.



From then no CO contacted me. I called DIBP on 2nd August and received response as working on your application & routine processing. 
Don't know how much time they would take to process the application .



It's been 340 days for me and it's still counting. Crossed my fingers to stop the count soon.



My timeline :

489 FS

Job code - 263111

Points - 60

Adelaide

Married and applied visa for my spouse as well.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...re_fid=114200&share_type=t&share_pid=10759977


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvermani

hey Dorasi 
may i ask wats your occupation code??
mine is 141311 Hotel or Motel Manager


----------



## Dorasi

pvermani said:


> hey Dorasi
> may i ask wats your occupation code??
> mine is 141311 Hotel or Motel Manager


Hie, my husband is a Diesel mechanic. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvermani

Dorasi said:


> Hie, my husband is a Diesel mechanic.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



so has he got a job there or still looking?


----------



## Maxzone

Any idea about job opportunities over there ? How about the rent ? What's the requirements for work, 35 hours for 52 weeks ?? ( Including holiday? ). For example, If someone working less then 35h what will happen ? they have to work two years ?? 

Can someone briefly explain the working requirement please.


----------



## Dorasi

pvermani said:


> so has he got a job there or still looking?


No job yet will start looking after the grant of the visa. Because the Employers wants to know the date of arrival which we don't have at the moment. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## virk81

Hi 
is ur processing team from Adelaide or Brisbane .. if it's Adelaide can u give me their phone number.
thanks


----------



## virk81

Hi Gowtham
is ur processing team from Adelaide or Brisbane .. if it's Adelaide can u give me their phone number.
thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## virk81

backhome said:


> DeepaliVohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your timeline...
> 
> 
> 
> 489 Visa applied: 19th January 2016
> 1st CO Contact: 22nd March for form 80
> 2nd CO Contact: 30th June from Skilled Support for overseas PCC- UK
> Followup Call: 20th July - External checks
> Followup Call: 20th Aug - Routine processing
> 
> In all, no correct information and i am extremely frustrated now. I have not claimed any employment points and applied as a singal applicant. So this delay for me is not at all justified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (((
Click to expand...

Hi 
best of luck u ll get the grants soon , even I'm waiting since 27th Feb CO contact on 9th July..
can u please give GSM Adelaide phone number.


----------



## Gowtham1589

virk81 said:


> Hi Gowtham
> is ur processing team from Adelaide or Brisbane .. if it's Adelaide can u give me their phone number.
> thanks


[/QUOTE]



Hi Virk81,

My processing team is Adelaide and here is their contact number +61 7 3136 7000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virk81

Thanks .
All the best u ll get visa soon..


----------



## pvermani

Dorasi said:


> No job yet will start looking after the grant of the visa. Because the Employers wants to know the date of arrival which we don't have at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



best of luck. hope he will get the grants soon.


----------



## drjengoa

Hello guys, 
I'm new here. While applying I did not see were to gives about my wife, I just ticked that I am married. When it got to dependents there was ample place to state their details, now I'm a little worried because all responses from them show details about dependents but nothing about my wife. How can I solve this? 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589

virk81 said:


> Thanks .
> All the best u ll get visa soon..




Thanks buddy! Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backhome

And the week ends today (i am 110%sure that there wont be anygrant for me tomorrow) so this successfully completes almost Aug and 8 months of lodging visa application. 

Worst feeling ever


----------



## drjengoa

backhome said:


> And the week ends today (i am 110%sure that there wont be anygrant for me tomorrow) so this successfully completes almost Aug and 8 months of lodging visa application.
> 
> Worst feeling ever


Can I know your situation let me see if I can help. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvermani

Dorasi said:


> No job yet will start looking after the grant of the visa. Because the Employers wants to know the date of arrival which we don't have at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


kindly keep me informed if you find any useful information for the same.


----------



## Gowtham1589

backhome said:


> And the week ends today (i am 110%sure that there wont be anygrant for me tomorrow) so this successfully completes almost Aug and 8 months of lodging visa application.
> 
> Worst feeling ever




Hi,

You are worrying for 8 months. In my case I have completed 11 months after visa lodge and still counting. 

In a worst situation for waiting almost a year. Hope for the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bokembo

Hi there,

I am now eligible for both 489 FS and 489 SS, with 65 points including 10 points sponsorship.
Could anyone please tell me which type of 489 is processed faster? FS or SS?
Cause I heard that someone had to wait almost 1 year to receive visa grant.

many thanks,


----------



## Khurana2807

Hi friends...
Got my visa grant for NT on 25th August


----------



## indossie

Khurana2807 said:


> Hi friends...
> Got my visa grant for NT on 25th August


Congrats Khurana2807!! Would you mind sharing your timeline please?


----------



## Khurana2807

Dear friends...
Need your sincere advice... I m planning to go Australia next month as i got 489 skilled state sponsorship visa for NT. My query is regarding my vist arrival as i want to go first melbourne and after staying 10 days over there i wil move to darwin... Is that is possible or i have to go darwin frst?

Plz advise


----------



## Khurana2807

Category insurance broker
Ielts 6 band each
Lodged Eoi on 11 june
Got invitation on 25 june
Lodge visa on 5 july
Got grant on 25 August


----------



## andreyx108b

Khurana2807 said:


> Category insurance broker
> Ielts 6 band each
> Lodged Eoi on 11 june
> Got invitation on 25 june
> Lodge visa on 5 july
> Got grant on 25 August




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrkhadka

hi to all,
I m new to this thread. Is there anybody here who as applied for 489 FS?


----------



## aminm6688

hrkhadka said:


> hi to all,
> I m new to this thread. Is there anybody here who as applied for 489 FS?


hey.
I had applied for 489 FS


----------



## hrkhadka

you must have submitted form 80 and 1221.. did u filled it online or downloaded and used pen scanned and uploaded? (because its written on the very first page to use pen an fill up)


----------



## aminm6688

hrkhadka said:


> you must have submitted form 80 and 1221.. did u filled it online or downloaded and used pen scanned and uploaded? (because its written on the very first page to use pen an fill up)


Yes I did. I had downloaded the forms and filled them out with pen and send the scanned files.


----------



## yiyengar

Guys .. Why did you want to do so much hard work on these forms. Just print the last page sign it and scan it with other pages. 
Use PDF edit apps/ software to fill up the forms electronically and just add in the printed page to other. 
Hope this helps ! And it is perfectly ok to do this way and it is accepted. 

Regards
Yogesh


----------



## hrkhadka

but its written there to use pen


----------



## yiyengar

U can do it the way I mentioned earlier. I guess that note is on all forms.


----------



## venkatfcb

*Regarding 489 Family sponsor*

Hi,

I have an query regarding 489 Family sponsor visa type. My brother living in australia in regional area. Will he able to sponsor 10 points to my wife on 489 visa?. My wife is a primary applicant for 489 visa. And I am the secondary applicant.

while filling up the EOI for my wife for 489 visa. which option should I choose for my wife application if my brother is the sponsor.

Kindly advise me on this. Awaiting for your replies.

However I can see some details for 489 family sponsor visa on immigration site.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-

Who can be a sponsor
You can sponsor an eligible relative for this visa if:

you are at least 18 years of age
you live in a designated area of Australia
you are an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen.
*The relative or the relative's partner you want to sponsor must be your:*
child or stepchild
parent or step-parent
brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, stepbrother, step sister, niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step niece, step nephew, aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle
grandparent or first cousin.
Your sponsor should provide certain documents as listed in the document checklist.


----------



## Kamboj

Khurana2807 said:


> Hi friends...
> 
> Got my visa grant for NT on 25th August


Congratulations 🎉 for visa grant..

Sent from mTalk


----------



## drjengoa

venkatfcb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an query regarding 489 Family sponsor visa type. My brother living in australia in regional area. Will he able to sponsor 10 points to my wife on 489 visa?. My wife is a primary applicant for 489 visa. And I am the secondary applicant.
> 
> while filling up the EOI for my wife for 489 visa. which option should I choose for my wife application if my brother is the sponsor.
> 
> Kindly advise me on this. Awaiting for your replies.
> 
> However I can see some details for 489 family sponsor visa on immigration site.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-
> 
> Who can be a sponsor
> You can sponsor an eligible relative for this visa if:
> 
> you are at least 18 years of age
> you live in a designated area of Australia
> you are an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen.
> *The relative or the relative's partner you want to sponsor must be your:*
> child or stepchild
> parent or step-parent
> brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, stepbrother, step sister, niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step niece, step nephew, aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle
> grandparent or first cousin.
> Your sponsor should provide certain documents as listed in the document checklist.


My guess is, you should be the principal applicant since you have a brother who can sponsor you. Are there no chances for that? 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa

Good morning all, 
I have lodged application for a 489 visa. My intention is for me to get the visa, when I arrive in Australia and get a job, I will process another visa for my family to unite with me. However, my CO sent a mail requesting I get medicals for my (non-migrating) family members too. I feel their medical report is not necessary for now. Has anyone ever had this experience? I need advice on whether we should all get the visa together at once or my thoughts of getting the visa for myself is a better option. 
Thank you in anticipation. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aghakhan

I am little naive in understanding the requirement. I badly need some guidance and advice for the following:

1. Does having more than 8 years experience make any difference to one?s ielts requirement? Or it just impact the points calculation only?

2. If any state mention 7 IELTS bands in each for a particular occupation and a applicant has less IELTS. Does that mean even if one's points are sufficient with positive assessment still he can't be offered nomination by that state right?.bcz i have 6 + in each band. So in that case will i have to start looking for other states and find my occupation in their list first and then accordingly look at their IELTS requirements and match with mine right?? Keeping in mind other factors too. Just want to make sure that alone not meeting Ielts requirement will make me not eligible for state nomination even if i have my occcupation in their list with positive assessment.?? If suppose i check ielts requirments on other states in my profession as of now and if meet nones means that i should stop thinking of applying and stop the process of assessment altogether right? Or do i stand a chance that in months time they might lower their occupation related ielts requirements? and i should givee it a go n not b dishearted??


3. My problem is that i have 6+ each in Ielts and 7 overall and i will be turning 40 in months time after that i will loose 10 points. My occupation is in the demand list Iam worried and making efforts and applying for assessment but before that just want to make sure by asking your guidance whether i stand a chance of 50:50?? for 190 or 489?? With above credentials in any state for being offered nomination with this IELTS band.
How do you get to know that a particular state is open for occupation and open for nomination under 489 is it by looking at their list on state website?? Am i doing it the right way and then looking at Ielts requirement for that occupation right?
Or is there any one site where you could know about all states and their nomination and related requirements under 489 sub class regional visa.


I am sorry for asking too many question and being so naive. If anyone could help me on this. I be indebt. Thanks


----------



## Aghakhan

I am so sorry for asking too many questions in my above post. But could any one help and guide me on that please.
Best regards


----------



## andreyx108b

hrkhadka said:


> hi to all,
> 
> I m new to this thread. Is there anybody here who as applied for 489 FS?




I can see 50+ guys in the tracker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamboj

fugivibeku said:


> No way, try for 190 or better not to apply 489 on 263111 is a waste of time and money.


Right 489 is much slower as compare to 190. I am waiting for 489 grant since 193 days. I also would have gone for 189 by working on PTE/IELTS for proficient level. I did a mistake.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Gowtham1589

fugivibeku said:


> No way, try for 190 or better not to apply 489 on 263111 is a waste of time and money.




Hi,

Did u applied for 489 with job code 263111?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxzone

Dear expert, I received positive outcome from regional body. But still waiting for the final invitation under my EOI. My visa going to expire within 2 weeks, which I mentioned RDA when I submitted my application they said I will be fine. Now I am worried. Any suggestion for me, I heard that I can call them and explain my situation they can send invitation manually is that right ? Anyone has that number ?


----------



## laju1984

Khurana2807 said:


> Hi friends...
> Got my visa grant for NT on 25th August


hiii
i found that your occupation is on NT Migration list . SO my question is have u submitted some documents showing job adverts. in NT in your area ?????

and can u share your detailed research report about NT to me ???

i will be grateful to you 

thanks


----------



## laju1984

Aghakhan said:


> I am little naive in understanding the requirement. I badly need some guidance and advice for the following:
> 
> 1. Does having more than 8 years experience make any difference to one?s ielts requirement? Or it just impact the points calculation only?
> 
> 2. If any state mention 7 IELTS bands in each for a particular occupation and a applicant has less IELTS. Does that mean even if one's points are sufficient with positive assessment still he can't be offered nomination by that state right?.bcz i have 6 + in each band. So in that case will i have to start looking for other states and find my occupation in their list first and then accordingly look at their IELTS requirements and match with mine right?? Keeping in mind other factors too. Just want to make sure that alone not meeting Ielts requirement will make me not eligible for state nomination even if i have my occcupation in their list with positive assessment.?? If suppose i check ielts requirments on other states in my profession as of now and if meet nones means that i should stop thinking of applying and stop the process of assessment altogether right? Or do i stand a chance that in months time they might lower their occupation related ielts requirements? and i should givee it a go n not b dishearted??
> 
> 
> 3. My problem is that i have 6+ each in Ielts and 7 overall and i will be turning 40 in months time after that i will loose 10 points. My occupation is in the demand list Iam worried and making efforts and applying for assessment but before that just want to make sure by asking your guidance whether i stand a chance of 50:50?? for 190 or 489?? With above credentials in any state for being offered nomination with this IELTS band.
> How do you get to know that a particular state is open for occupation and open for nomination under 489 is it by looking at their list on state website?? Am i doing it the right way and then looking at Ielts requirement for that occupation right?
> Or is there any one site where you could know about all states and their nomination and related requirements under 489 sub class regional visa.
> 
> 
> I am sorry for asking too many question and being so naive. If anyone could help me on this. I be indebt. Thanks


pl short out yr questions properly. so people can answer


----------



## drjengoa

Aghakhan said:


> I am little naive in understanding the requirement. I badly need some guidance and advice for the following:
> 
> 1. Does having more than 8 years experience make any difference to one?s ielts requirement? Or it just impact the points calculation only?
> 
> 2. If any state mention 7 IELTS bands in each for a particular occupation and a applicant has less IELTS. Does that mean even if one's points are sufficient with positive assessment still he can't be offered nomination by that state right?.bcz i have 6 + in each band. So in that case will i have to start looking for other states and find my occupation in their list first and then accordingly look at their IELTS requirements and match with mine right?? Keeping in mind other factors too. Just want to make sure that alone not meeting Ielts requirement will make me not eligible for state nomination even if i have my occcupation in their list with positive assessment.?? If suppose i check ielts requirments on other states in my profession as of now and if meet nones means that i should stop thinking of applying and stop the process of assessment altogether right? Or do i stand a chance that in months time they might lower their occupation related ielts requirements? and i should givee it a go n not b dishearted??
> 
> 
> 3. My problem is that i have 6+ each in Ielts and 7 overall and i will be turning 40 in months time after that i will loose 10 points. My occupation is in the demand list Iam worried and making efforts and applying for assessment but before that just want to make sure by asking your guidance whether i stand a chance of 50:50?? for 190 or 489?? With above credentials in any state for being offered nomination with this IELTS band.
> How do you get to know that a particular state is open for occupation and open for nomination under 489 is it by looking at their list on state website?? Am i doing it the right way and then looking at Ielts requirement for that occupation right?
> Or is there any one site where you could know about all states and their nomination and related requirements under 489 sub class regional visa.
> 
> 
> I am sorry for asking too many question and being so naive. If anyone could help me on this. I be indebt. Thanks


Hello, 
If you have overall band of 7 but less in some of the 4 parts of the English test, no State or Territory demanding band 7 in each will sponsor you. Since you're turning 40, your only option is to write the English test again and have the required 7th band in each of the 4 parts. Yours was my case, I turned 40 last year and felt so bad but by God's help, I wrote ielts and scored a minimum of 7 in each band. I am currently processing a 489 ITA. If you have a spouse, a skills assessment from him/her could give you additional 5 points. 

This is my suggestion, hope it helps. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aghakhan

Thanks very much for your reply. I will be short next time in my query. Thanks again and sorry for inconvenience.


----------



## Zhou12345678

Maxzone said:


> Dear expert, I received positive outcome from regional body. But still waiting for the final invitation under my EOI. My visa going to expire within 2 weeks, which I mentioned RDA when I submitted my application they said I will be fine. Now I am worried. Any suggestion for me, I heard that I can call them and explain my situation they can send invitation manually is that right ? Anyone has that number ?


Hi Maxzone,

Good to hear that. When did you get Invitation from RDA?


----------



## backhome

Good luck all! 

It seems like 489 SS visa is nothing in front of 190/189 visa. Those who are waiting will keep waiting till eternity.


----------



## babygau

Hi guys, I got 489 invitation on 1st of Sep. I first submitted it on 9th of Aug under 2613 Category. I have a question. Will this invitation have any impact on my current 189 EOI. I'm looking forward to 189 invitation with 60 points but I think it might take me at least 6-12 months. Will 489 ITA prolong my 189 EOI?


----------



## yiyengar

babygau said:


> Hi guys, I got 489 invitation on 1st of Sep. I first submitted it on 9th of Aug under 2613 Category. I have a question. Will this invitation have any impact on my current 189 EOI. I'm looking forward to 189 invitation with 60 points but I think it might take me at least 6-12 months. Will 489 ITA prolong my 189 EOI?




Both are different.. With 60 there would be a wait time for 189 invite. I suggest apply for what you have got rather than worrying which is not even there right now. 
Anyways you have two months to apply , check out couple more invitation rounds and then take a call based on the trend. 

Regards
Yogesh


----------



## drjengoa

babygau said:


> Hi guys, I got 489 invitation on 1st of Sep. I first submitted it on 9th of Aug under 2613 Category. I have a question. Will this invitation have any impact on my current 189 EOI. I'm looking forward to 189 invitation with 60 points but I think it might take me at least 6-12 months. Will 489 ITA prolong my 189 EOI?


My suggestion is for you to apply with what you have. Two years is not much getting what you want. Like you, I dreamt of 189 but 489 came so I've applied for it. When I reach Australia, I can work for 189.

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## babygau

yiyengar said:


> Both are different.. With 60 there would be a wait time for 189 invite. I suggest apply for what you have got rather than worrying which is not even there right now.
> Anyways you have two months to apply , check out couple more invitation rounds and then take a call based on the trend.
> 
> Regards
> Yogesh






drjengoa said:


> My suggestion is for you to apply with what you have. Two years is not much getting what you want. Like you, I dreamt of 189 but 489 came so I've applied for it. When I reach Australia, I can work for 189.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk




Many tks my friends. I will wait for 1.5 months to see the trend.

Because I already lived in designated area for over 5 year, does it count or will I have to start again?


----------



## yiyengar

babygau said:


> Many tks my friends. I will wait for 1.5 months to see the trend.
> 
> Because I already lived in designated area for over 5 year, does it count or will I have to start again?




The two year timeline starts once the visa is granted. 

General observation on Australia skilled migration is it is becoming tuff day by day. Many restrictions are put in place, occupations been removed , states only sponsoring handful of skill sets, quota limit reaching soon ..( specially SA and ICT in Queensland) etc. 
So keep all this things in mind. 

At Least 489 gives you that opportunity to live and work in Australia. with some restrictions for two years ..


----------



## Maxzone

Zhou12345678 said:


> Hi Maxzone,
> 
> Good to hear that. When did you get Invitation from RDA?


Nomination Confirmed from RDA was 25th August 
Invitation From Immigration 1st September 

Now its time to lodge my visa, I will do it on next week. Cause still organising all the papers.


----------



## babygau

yiyengar said:


> The two year timeline starts once the visa is granted.
> 
> General observation on Australia skilled migration is it is becoming tuff day by day. Many restrictions are put in place, occupations been removed , states only sponsoring handful of skill sets, quota limit reaching soon ..( specially SA and ICT in Queensland) etc.
> So keep all this things in mind.
> 
> At Least 489 gives you that opportunity to live and work in Australia. with some restrictions for two years ..



Thank you so much. After receiving some great advice, I decided to apply for 489


----------



## ClmOptimist

Hi All,

I would like to know how my mom can sponsor me for the 489 VISA? She lives in a designated area and lives permanently there. Does she need to submit to me the hard/soft copy of the documents? or she will need to submit to a migration organization in Australia?

Also, i saw the the results of the past invitation rounds, Victoria always have 0(zero) number of migrants. why? 

I just submitted my EOI last Aug 31,2016 for 489 VISA with 65 pts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drjengoa

ClmOptimist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know how my mom can sponsor me for the 489 VISA? She lives in a designated area and lives permanently there. Does she need to submit to me the hard/soft copy of the documents? or she will need to submit to a migration organization in Australia?
> 
> Also, i saw the the results of the past invitation rounds, Victoria always have 0(zero) number of migrants. why?
> 
> I just submitted my EOI last Aug 31,2016 for 489 VISA with 65 pts.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you get invited, she'll need to fill a declaration form stating her willingness to support you till you get settled. You'll just need to show, perhaps a birth certificate, of your relationship to her. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClmOptimist

drjengoa said:


> If you get invited, she'll need to fill a declaration form stating her willingness to support you till you get settled. You'll just need to show, perhaps a birth certificate, of your relationship to her.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


Thank you! 

I'm quite concerned about the low priority for 489 visa compared to 190 and 189.
I just took 489 since I only have 55 pts and I needed the 10pts from the sponsorship.


----------



## xiaodong

ClmOptimist said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite concerned about the low priority for 489 visa compared to 190 and 189.
> 
> I just took 489 since I only have 55 pts and I needed the 10pts from the sponsorship.




What occupation did you apply for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClmOptimist

xiaodong said:


> What occupation did you apply for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


216312 Developer Programmer

I tried to select the VISA 190 and 489 in my skill select, can I submit it together?

I got 60 pts for VISA 190, 65 pts for 489.

I thought 190 has restrictions to area, but I just saw 'Anywhere in Australia', right?
So, I can definitely apply for 190 instead?

How can I be nominated by the way? I will choose Victoria.
Thanks


----------



## xiaodong

ClmOptimist said:


> 216312 Developer Programmer
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to select the VISA 190 and 489 in my skill select, can I submit it together?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 60 pts for VISA 190, 65 pts for 489.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought 190 has restrictions to area, but I just saw 'Anywhere in Australia', right?
> 
> So, I can definitely apply for 190 instead?
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be nominated by the way? I will choose Victoria.
> 
> Thanks




I am not very familiar with 190. Sorry. Maybe you can enquire agency for more options. But what I know is that it's hard to be nominated by Victoria. They require relevant work experiences.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa

xiaodong said:


> I am not very familiar with 190. Sorry. Maybe you can enquire agency for more options. But what I know is that it's hard to be nominated by Victoria. They require relevant work experiences.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you get 190, you are automatically a PR but with conditions to live in the state/territory that sponsored you for two years before you can live in any state/territory of your choice. The problem in getting 190 is, different states and territories have conditions you must meet to be sponsored, some need a minimum of band 7 in each of the four parts of the ielts, others may require advanced experience and/or job offer, things many applicants may not readily have. If you have all, why not give it a trial? On the other hand, 489 gives you opportunity to being a PR after two years of residing either in a region or a designated area, depending on how you were sponsored. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClmOptimist

drjengoa said:


> If you get 190, you are automatically a PR but with conditions to live in the state/territory that sponsored you for two years before you can live in any state/territory of your choice. The problem in getting 190 is, different states and territories have conditions you must meet to be sponsored, some need a minimum of band 7 in each of the four parts of the ielts, others may require advanced experience and/or job offer, things many applicants may not readily have. If you have all, why not give it a trial? On the other hand, 489 gives you opportunity to being a PR after two years of residing either in a region or a designated area, depending on how you were sponsored.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that info.

I already submitted my EOI for 490 Visa,
Can I submit another for 190? or I can choose 1?

How long it takes to get a nomination from a state/government?


----------



## drjengoa

ClmOptimist said:


> Thanks for that info.
> 
> I already submitted my EOI for 490 Visa,
> Can I submit another for 190? or I can choose 1?
> 
> How long it takes to get a nomination from a state/government?


You can have as many EOIs as possible to meet different needs of yours. I had too. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhisheklal04

My sister just moved to Canberra. My 489 eoi had mentioned postcode of victoria. I received invite for 489 as family sponsored. Now should i give the current address of my sister in Canberra or of Victoria while applying for visa. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa

abhisheklal04 said:


> My sister just moved to Canberra. My 489 eoi had mentioned postcode of victoria. I received invite for 489 as family sponsored. Now should i give the current address of my sister in Canberra or of Victoria while applying for visa.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Give the new address. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbatabyal

acechopra said:


> Hi,
> I was looking for applicants forum dedicated to 489 visa subclass, where one can look for help or guidance and query there doubt's so I would like to welcome all who have applied already or are going to apply in near future, but couldn't find any forum. so I request all concerned subclass applicants to share there experiences and success stories which will surely be helpful for others.
> So post your details for applications like status of application, when did you applied, points score and all general details.
> Would love to see your helping posts
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,
I submitted my CDR report and all documents on 01st May, 2015. Assessment Positive by EA for ANZSCO 233512(Mechanical Engineer) on 04th July 2015. Northern Territory State Sponsorship received on 05th Nov, 2015. Waited for my infant's passport and then applied for 489 Visa for me,my spouse and child on 01st Feb 2016. However, the project I was working on for a company got cancelled and I was forced to resign on 27th jan, 2016. I tried to look for new jobs, but in vain. However, I completed my Medicals and PCC till 25th April,2016. CO allocated on 29th April. CO asked for additional documents on 02nd June,2016. We provided all the necessary documents on the same day. Got a call for employee verification on 07th July,2016. Its been 7 months since I applied for the visa. Still awaiting the decision of the Visa. I am really worried and depressed. When can I expect the decision of the visa?????



IELTS on 28th Feb 2015 | Engineers Australia Assessment Application 01st May 2015 | Skill Assessment Positive-14th July 2015 | EOI submitted on 12th Aug 2015 | NT Sponsorship on 05th Nov 2015 | 489 Visa Applied 01st Feb 2016 | Medicals and PCC 25th April 2016 | CO allocated 29th April 2016 | Asked for further information 02nd June 2016 | Employee Verification call 07th July 2016 | Visa grant awaiting:


----------



## Kamboj

sbatabyal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my CDR report and all documents on 01st May, 2015. Assessment Positive by EA for ANZSCO 233512(Mechanical Engineer) on 04th July 2015. Northern Territory State Sponsorship received on 05th Nov, 2015. Waited for my infant's passport and then applied for 489 Visa for me,my spouse and child on 01st Feb 2016. However, the project I was working on for a company got cancelled and I was forced to resign on 27th jan, 2016. I tried to look for new jobs, but in vain. However, I completed my Medicals and PCC till 25th April,2016. CO allocated on 29th April. CO asked for additional documents on 02nd June,2016. We provided all the necessary documents on the same day. Got a call for employee verification on 07th July,2016. Its been 7 months since I applied for the visa. Still awaiting the decision of the Visa. I am really worried and depressed. When can I expect the decision of the visa?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS on 28th Feb 2015 | Engineers Australia Assessment Application 01st May 2015 | Skill Assessment Positive-14th July 2015 | EOI submitted on 12th Aug 2015 | NT Sponsorship on 05th Nov 2015 | 489 Visa Applied 01st Feb 2016 | Medicals and PCC 25th April 2016 | CO allocated 29th April 2016 | Asked for further information 02nd June 2016 | Employee Verification call 07th July 2016 | Visa grant awaiting:




Bro.. I am also waiting since 20th Feb'16. 



Sent from mTalk


----------



## ClmOptimist

abhisheklal04 said:


> My sister just moved to Canberra. My 489 eoi had mentioned postcode of victoria. I received invite for 489 as family sponsored. Now should i give the current address of my sister in Canberra or of Victoria while applying for visa.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi,

May I know how long you've waited before you received an invitation for 489 Visa Family Sponsored?
May I also know what occupation?

Thank you.


----------



## sbatabyal

Kamboj said:


> Bro.. I am also waiting since 20th Feb'16.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from mTalk



What is Migration Point Advice? Is it the same as Skill assessment(by VETASSES AND ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA)? Why did u receive it after lodgement of your visa?

My agent tells me the quota for this years allotment for 489 visa is already filled up.


----------



## azharshabir

Hi Gautham,

Thanks for reply

I am main applicant, applied with family (total 4 members) and submitted my all docs recently. 

Will there be any impact on my family PR (including myself) after 2 years incase I live and work in regional area without family especially for first six month?

Do my family also need to live for two years in regional area together with me in order to get PR through 887? 

What is trend of current processing time of getting 489 visa grant?

Will appreciate your reply once again 


Profession: electronics engineer:15 points
Experience: 10 points
Age: 30 points
IELTS: 0 
SI: 10 points
Invitation to apply: April
Documents Submitted: 2nd Sept










Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Azhar,
> 
> Please share your timeline.
> 
> About travelling, if u rather main applicant, I guess you can travel alone to settle things there in Australia .
> 
> Getting PR after two years with main applicant job and living details only. So if u r main applicant , yes you can travel and there won't be any problem in PR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sbatabyal said:


> What is Migration Point Advice? Is it the same as Skill assessment(by VETASSES AND ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA)? Why did u receive it after lodgement of your visa?
> 
> 
> 
> My agent tells me the quota for this years allotment for 489 visa is already filled up.




This is incorrect info... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt2aus

Kamboj said:


> Bro.. I am also waiting since 20th Feb'16.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from mTalk


I am also waiting since Feb, 2016. Really depressing.


----------



## Kamboj

sbatabyal said:


> What is Migration Point Advice? Is it the same as Skill assessment(by VETASSES AND ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA)? Why did u receive it after lodgement of your visa?
> 
> 
> 
> My agent tells me the quota for this years allotment for 489 visa is already filled up.


Migration Point Advice is a advicing letter released by skill assessing authority like for me it was TRA. In MPA TRA recommended my qualifications & employment comoareable to Australian one. This letter released to DIBP CO to make them understand easily. I got it because in my skill assessment letter no where it was mention that when did I started my skilled employment. So for a safer point I did it. Sometimes even CO also ask to get MPA if he is not sure about skill level. It helps to make state forward decision on visa application. But, unfortunately it did not help in my case as I am waiting since 200 days for visa grant.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## sbatabyal

Kamboj said:


> Migration Point Advice is a advicing letter released by skill assessing authority like for me it was TRA. In MPA TRA recommended my qualifications & employment comoareable to Australian one. This letter released to DIBP CO to make them understand easily. I got it because in my skill assessment letter no where it was mention that when did I started my skilled employment. So for a safer point I did it. Sometimes even CO also ask to get MPA if he is not sure about skill level. It helps to make state forward decision on visa application. But, unfortunately it did not help in my case as I am waiting since 200 days for visa grant.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Dude,
I lost my job couple of days before lodgement of the visa. Now I am working online(don't have docs to support evidence). This employment issue might be the reason they are taking long time to process the application. But the employment verification was done on July and further no correspondence regarding the same. 
I am really worried, even if I get a visa and land in Aus, I won't get a job on my nominated occupation. And 489 is tricky u knw, the 1 year of exp in desired field and all that. 
:juggle:


----------



## commie_rick

Kamboj said:


> Bro.. I am also waiting since 20th Feb'16.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from mTalk


hi bro, me too. which occupation ?


----------



## Kamboj

commie_rick said:


> hi bro, me too. which occupation ?




Fitter - 323211. And yours ?



Sent from mTalk


----------



## venkatfcb

Hi All,

I have an query regarding Family sponsor 489 visa.

I have submitted my EOI on 26th August 2016 for FS 489 (State- Victoria).

Business analyst
My points 55 + 10 Family sponsor points.
Total- 65 points

Kindly let me know when I will receive my Invitation. Thanks in advance.

Kind Regards,
Venkat


----------



## gtr83

sbatabyal said:


> Dude,
> I lost my job couple of days before lodgement of the visa. Now I am working online(don't have docs to support evidence). This employment issue might be the reason they are taking long time to process the application. But the employment verification was done on July and further no correspondence regarding the same.
> I am really worried, even if I get a visa and land in Aus, I won't get a job on my nominated occupation. And 489 is tricky u knw, the 1 year of exp in desired field and all that.
> :juggle:



"1 year of exp in desired field and all that" no such thing i believe....35hours minimum per week in any field...even if you combine 2-3 part time jobs


----------



## gtr83

venkatfcb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an query regarding Family sponsor 489 visa.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 26th August 2016 for FS 489 (State- Victoria).
> 
> Business analyst
> My points 55 + 10 Family sponsor points.
> Total- 65 points
> 
> Kindly let me know when I will receive my Invitation. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Venkat


i got mine in 23days...70 points, your should be ~1-2 months. but again other factors to put in mind...qualification demand...etc


----------



## abhisheklal04

My first cousin do not have a birth certificate and currently we are not able to find any other document which has her mother's name on it. Does a court affidavit will work, as a proof. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa

abhisheklal04 said:


> My first cousin do not have a birth certificate and currently we are not able to find any other document which has her mother's name on it. Does a court affidavit will work, as a proof.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


That's what I'm opting for too, a court affidavit. I haven't submitted mine yet. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhisheklal04

Best of luck to you mate. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhisheklal04

drjengoa said:


> That's what I'm opting for too, a court affidavit. I haven't submitted mine yet.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


What content did you put in the court affidavit 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhisheklal04

Can any one tell me what how can i get pcc india delhi before co contact

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa

abhisheklal04 said:


> Can any one tell me what how can i get pcc india delhi before co contact
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


If you reach the court premises, they'll help you with all you need. I'll be doing mine today. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb

Hi All,

Recently any one received invitation for Family sponsor 489 visa (State- Victoria).

Anzcode- Business analyst

Points- 55+ 10 Family sponsor points, Total- 65

EOI Submitted on- 26/August/2016

Kind Regards,


----------



## abhisheklal04

drjengoa said:


> If you reach the court premises, they'll help you with all you need. I'll be doing mine today.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


So people getting the notary attestation will be helping or some other person i need to contact. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa

abhisheklal04 said:


> So people getting the notary attestation will be helping or some other person i need to contact.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


In my home country, there are secretaries who assist the commissioners of oath in drafting affidavits. They usually have in their computers previous affidavits and just edit as new clients come. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589

matt2aus said:


> I am also waiting since Feb, 2016. Really depressing.




Hola guys,

I guess I'm the senior. I'm waiting since September 2015. Job code -263111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hola guys,
> 
> I guess I'm the senior. I'm waiting since September 2015. Job code -263111
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To which state have you applied and how much points do you have?

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589

toAustralia said:


> To which state have you applied and how much points do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk




I applied to south Australia - Adelaide .
60 points. I guess the points is making me to wait longer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589

azharshabir said:


> Hi Gautham,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply
> 
> 
> 
> I am main applicant, applied with family (total 4 members) and submitted my all docs recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be any impact on my family PR (including myself) after 2 years incase I live and work in regional area without family especially for first six month?
> 
> 
> 
> Do my family also need to live for two years in regional area together with me in order to get PR through 887?
> 
> 
> 
> What is trend of current processing time of getting 489 visa grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Will appreciate your reply once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profession: electronics engineer:15 points
> 
> Experience: 10 points
> 
> Age: 30 points
> 
> IELTS: 0
> 
> SI: 10 points
> 
> Invitation to apply: April
> 
> Documents Submitted: 2nd Sept




Hi Azar,

There won't be any impact on your visa if your dependent family stays in non- regional area as for as you submit your work proof and house proof ( your staying details in regional area for two years ). Coz you'll only submit all your documents not your dependents' document .,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bokembo

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hola guys,
> 
> I guess I'm the senior. I'm waiting since September 2015. Job code -263111
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

You're waiting for invite, or you lodged visa and waiting for grant?


----------



## matt2aus

489th page of visa489, still no luck


----------



## toAustralia

matt2aus said:


> 489th page of visa489, still no luck


And it was the 4889th post 

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb

Hi All,

Recently any one received invitation for Family sponsor 489 visa (State- Victoria).

Anzcode- Business analyst

Points- 55+ 10 Family sponsor points, Total- 65

EOI Submitted on- 26/August/2016

can anyone reply me. Thanks in advance.

Kind Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dish2690

Skilled Visa-Points Update

to be introduced10 September 2016



The current points test will be amended to award additional points for Doctorate and Masters by research-level qualifications gained from Australian universities in STEM, specified ICT and other related fields.

The following fields of education qualifications are proposed to be accepted under this new measure and are defined by the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Courses for Overseas Students (CRICOS):

Field of Education: 

· Biological Sciences

· Chemical Sciences

· Earth Sciences

· Mathematical Sciences

· Natural and Physical Sciences

· Other Natural and Physical Sciences

· Physics and Astronomy

· Computer Science

· Information Systems

· Information Technology

· Other Information Technology

· Aerospace Engineering and Technology

· Civil Engineering

· Electrical and Electronic Engineering and Technology

· Engineering and Related Technologies

· Geomatic Engineering

· Manufacturing Engineering and Technology

· Maritime Engineering and Technology

· Mechanical and Industrial Engineering and Technology

· Other Engineering and Related Technologies

· Process and Resources Engineering.

Graduates who want to determine whether their qualification is eligible are able to search the CRICOS website. If their qualification is at Doctorate or Masters by research-level and their field of education is listed in the above table, then they will be eligible for five additional points towards their points test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAria

dish2690 said:


> Skilled Visa-Points Update
> 
> to be introduced10 September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> The current points test will be amended to award additional points for Doctorate and Masters by research-level qualifications gained from Australian universities in STEM, specified ICT and other related fields.
> 
> The following fields of education qualifications are proposed to be accepted under this new measure and are defined by the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Courses for Overseas Students (CRICOS):
> 
> Field of Education:
> 
> · Biological Sciences
> 
> · Chemical Sciences
> 
> · Earth Sciences
> 
> · Mathematical Sciences
> 
> · Natural and Physical Sciences
> 
> · Other Natural and Physical Sciences
> 
> · Physics and Astronomy
> 
> · Computer Science
> 
> · Information Systems
> 
> · Information Technology
> 
> · Other Information Technology
> 
> · Aerospace Engineering and Technology
> 
> · Civil Engineering
> 
> · Electrical and Electronic Engineering and Technology
> 
> · Engineering and Related Technologies
> 
> · Geomatic Engineering
> 
> · Manufacturing Engineering and Technology
> 
> · Maritime Engineering and Technology
> 
> · Mechanical and Industrial Engineering and Technology
> 
> · Other Engineering and Related Technologies
> 
> · Process and Resources Engineering.
> 
> Graduates who want to determine whether their qualification is eligible are able to search the CRICOS website. If their qualification is at Doctorate or Masters by research-level and their field of education is listed in the above table, then they will be eligible for five additional points towards their points test.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is it true for offshore people also


----------



## Gowtham1589

bokembo said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> You're waiting for invite, or you lodged visa and waiting for grant?




I lodged my visa and waiting for grant since September 2015.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa

Hello everyone, 
Is it possible to remove a document previously uploaded and replace it with another if the first was done wrongly? 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Gowtham1589 said:


> I lodged my visa and waiting for grant since September 2015.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you try speaking with the authoritiies regarding the delay...i mean its almost 1 year and this is too long a time to wait.....


----------



## Gowtham1589

DeepaliVohra said:


> Did you try speaking with the authoritiies regarding the delay...i mean its almost 1 year and this is too long a time to wait.....




Hi Deepali,

I spoke to them last week and am doing twice a month. Their response is like we are working and you have wait. All documents submitted from my side and I'm worried about this process delay.

Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamboj

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Deepali,
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to them last week and am doing twice a month. Their response is like we are working and you have wait. All documents submitted from my side and I'm worried about this process delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really it's hard to wait. I am also waiting from last 203 days. Every time I call them they always say "we don't need further any documents from you all docs are at place we are processing your application. Your application is processing as per normal."



Not able to have more patience.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## toAustralia

Hi all..

Is the priority of 489 regional sponsorship visa same as 489 FS when it comes to the approval of visa application?

On an average how many months will it take for a 489 regional sponsored visa application to get approved?

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Deepali,
> 
> I spoke to them last week and am doing twice a month. Their response is like we are working and you have wait. All documents submitted from my side and I'm worried about this process delay.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which state have you applied?


----------



## Gowtham1589

DeepaliVohra said:


> Which state have you applied?




Adelaide


----------



## Gowtham1589

Kamboj said:


> Really it's hard to wait. I am also waiting from last 203 days. Every time I call them they always say "we don't need further any documents from you all docs are at place we are processing your application. Your application is processing as per normal."
> 
> 
> 
> Not able to have more patience.
> 
> Sent from mTalk




Hi Kamboj,

I'm getting the same response and it's been 358 days for me now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus

drjengoa said:


> Hello everyone,
> Is it possible to remove a document previously uploaded and replace it with another if the first was done wrongly?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


HI,
It is not possible to remove document and replace. In my case I uploaded corrected document by attaching a new document on same row with same details as that of first but with "_Corrected" attached with its name.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Gowtham1589 said:


> Adelaide


Hi Gowtham - any update???


----------



## y2j

Hi Guys,

Lodged the EOI for 489 
ICT Business Analyst 
Lodged on: 1/4/2016
Points: 70

No invite yet.

Do anyone know when the invites be made?


----------



## bokembo

y2j said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Lodged the EOI for 489
> ICT Business Analyst
> Lodged on: 1/4/2016
> Points: 70
> 
> No invite yet.
> 
> Do anyone know when the invites be made?


Which type of 489 are you applying, SS or FS? and which state?


----------



## y2j

bokembo said:


> Which type of 489 are you applying, SS or FS? and which state?


Sorry, family sponsored.


----------



## Gowtham1589

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi Gowtham - any update???




Hi Deepali,

No update from them yet.! Do you have any update?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Deepali,
> 
> No update from them yet.! Do you have any update?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nopes...


----------



## hrkhadka

y2j said:


> Sorry, family sponsored.


i think they send invitation by giving priority to demanded occupation because i too lodged eoi on may and get invited on july. mine is also 489 FS. may n there is some information missing in ur eoi or its like i said above


----------



## wu100200

FS 489 lodged on 24/05/2016 got invited this morning.

My total marks only 60 and IELTS is overall 6..

Good luck every one.

-----
Electrical Engineer in Melbourne


----------



## DeepaliVohra

wu100200 said:


> FS 489 lodged on 24/05/2016 got invited this morning.
> 
> My total marks only 60 and IELTS is overall 6..
> 
> Good luck every one.
> 
> -----
> Electrical Engineer in Melbourne


Please update your timeline in the signature for ready reference. Thanks


----------



## wu100200

DeepaliVohra said:


> Please update your timeline in the signature for ready reference. Thanks



Cannot make signature now. Cuz I haven't hit five posts yet.

I will update it once I have five posts.


----------



## pvermani

anyone travelling to Southern Inland next month??


----------



## dish2690

Hi guys, I have applied for my State Sponsored 489 visa under the category Cafe or Restaurant Manager anzsco code 141111.
My timeline is as below-
State- South Australia 
Skills Assessment- 18/04/2016
PTE- W80 S84 L79 R79
EOI- 23/06/2016
SS Application- 4/07/2016
Invitation- 02/08/2016
Visa Lodge- 12/08/2016
CO Contact- 30/08/2016
Documents attached- (Statutory Declaration for not having any criminal records against me, even after submitting both PCC of India and Australia)- 31/08/2016
Since then waiting for the reply.

Anyone around this timeline?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrkhadka

question for 480 fs visa lodged applicant....
guys i have claimed 5yrs points for work exp. and now its 7+ yrs of work.... how many yrs of tax clearance report should be provided for my case???? any idea guys??


----------



## Gowtham1589

dish2690 said:


> Hi guys, I have applied for my State Sponsored 489 visa under the category Cafe or Restaurant Manager anzsco code 141111.
> My timeline is as below-
> State- South Australia
> Skills Assessment- 18/04/2016
> PTE- W80 S84 L79 R79
> EOI- 23/06/2016
> SS Application- 4/07/2016
> Invitation- 02/08/2016
> Visa Lodge- 12/08/2016
> CO Contact- 30/08/2016
> Documents attached- (Statutory Declaration for not having any criminal records against me, even after submitting both PCC of India and Australia)- 31/08/2016
> Since then waiting for the reply.
> 
> Anyone around this timeline?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi,

What's your points?


----------



## dish2690

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's your points?




I am claiming 80 points, no work experience points involved.
Age- 30
PTE- 20
Qualification- 10
Australian Studies- 5
Regional Studies - 5
SS- 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589

dish2690 said:


> I am claiming 80 points, no work experience points involved.
> Age- 30
> PTE- 20
> Qualification- 10
> Australian Studies- 5
> Regional Studies - 5
> SS- 10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Great hit buddy. You'll get the grant soon as you have higher points. All the best,.


----------



## dish2690

Gowtham1589 said:


> Great hit buddy. You'll get the grant soon as you have higher points. All the best,.




Thanks. Hoping for the same! 
And for everyone on this forum too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhisheklal04

Do family sponsored visa holder has to stay in the same designated area of the sponsor or he can change it to any designated area if he gets a job. My sister in Canberra so do i have live in Canberra for 2 years or i can shift to victoria as well

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Gowtham1589 said:


> Great hit buddy. You'll get the grant soon as you have higher points. All the best,.




Grant has no relation to points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa

I have a very urgent query:
I want to get the visa alone, get settled and invite my family to be with me so I put them as non-migrating family members. My CO asked me to do medicals for my children, this I feel is unnecessary for the moment. I sent her an email but it is over 2 weeks with no response. My question, must I do the medicals for the children or ignore it, by getting only mine ready? Please answer is urgent. Thank you. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra

drjengoa said:


> I have a very urgent query:
> I want to get the visa alone, get settled and invite my family to be with me so I put them as non-migrating family members. My CO asked me to do medicals for my children, this I feel is unnecessary for the moment. I sent her an email but it is over 2 weeks with no response. My question, must I do the medicals for the children or ignore it, by getting only mine ready? Please answer is urgent. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


If i understand your question correctly, have you mentioned your family as dependant i.e. relocating with you. In case you have then you will need to get the medical done for them as well.

Also if CO assigned has requested for the same then you will need to do the same and then you should.

Thanks


----------



## drjengoa

DeepaliVohra said:


> If i understand your question correctly, have you mentioned your family as dependant i.e. relocating with you. In case you have then you will need to get the medical done for them as well.
> 
> Also if CO assigned has requested for the same then you will need to do the same and then you should.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you for your response. 
I wanted them to stay at my home country till I get settled in Australia before working reunion visa for them. But since CO wants their medicals, and as you suggest, it's best getting it for them now. 
Thank you once again. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvermani

Dorasi said:


> No job yet will start looking after the grant of the visa. Because the Employers wants to know the date of arrival which we don't have at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Hi Dorasi,

Any update regarding visa?


----------



## DeepaliVohra

drjengoa said:


> Thank you for your response.
> I wanted them to stay at my home country till I get settled in Australia before working reunion visa for them. But since CO wants their medicals, and as you suggest, it's best getting it for them now.
> Thank you once again.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


All the best!!!


----------



## toAustralia

drjengoa said:


> I have a very urgent query:
> I want to get the visa alone, get settled and invite my family to be with me so I put them as non-migrating family members. My CO asked me to do medicals for my children, this I feel is unnecessary for the moment. I sent her an email but it is over 2 weeks with no response. My question, must I do the medicals for the children or ignore it, by getting only mine ready? Please answer is urgent. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


From what I understood you should do medicals for children also. As they have mentioned it in their website. 

"You and each “member of your family unit” are required to satisfy health and character requirements. This requirement applies even if that person is not applying for a visa with you."

Regards

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa

toAustralia said:


> From what I understood you should do medicals for children also. As they have mentioned it in their website.
> 
> "You and each “member of your family unit” are required to satisfy health and character requirements. This requirement applies even if that person is not applying for a visa with you."
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


The other issue is, they did not include my wife as one of the persons going for the medicals. I sent a mail asking for them to do so, no response still. The panel doctors say they cannot conduct medicals for her without HAP ID. I just had to tell my wife that perhaps she'll go for her medicals at a later date when I've finished submitting all the current outstanding documents they want from me. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorasi

pvermani said:


> Hi Dorasi,
> 
> Any update regarding visa?


Hello, no word. I am going crazy checking emails every morning Lol. It's a week since we submitted the required documents by the Co. Hopefully soon. How are things on your side? 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa

One more question, 
My sponsor and I are confused on whether he is to sponsor me only or my entire family? As said earlier, we intend I go first then later, bring my family after I get settled in Australia. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvermani

Dorasi said:


> Hello, no word. I am going crazy checking emails every morning Lol. It's a week since we submitted the required documents by the Co. Hopefully soon. How are things on your side?
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Hey.
Don't worry you will get your grant soon. I am doing gud thanx for asking. Planning on a move by October end.


----------



## ClmOptimist

gtr83 said:


> i got mine in 23days...70 points, your should be ~1-2 months. but again other factors to put in mind...qualification demand...etc


Hi,

How was your relative sponsored you? Did they need to submit the requirements to any migration office to receive an invitation? Or their documents can be submitted on the Visa application step? 

Thank you.


----------



## drjengoa

drjengoa said:


> One more question,
> My sponsor and I are confused on whether he is to sponsor me only or my entire family? As said earlier, we intend I go first then later, bring my family after I get settled in Australia.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


I received a response from CO that if all my family members are coming with me now, then my sponsor should add all our names in his declaration. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClmOptimist

Hi All,

Another question, I already submitted my EOI last August 31st as Single(status). 
Now, I suspended my EOI because my partner and I are planning to get married for me to include her in my visa application. Our wedding date will be on Sep 25th.

Can I unsuspend my EOI and update my status as MARRIED as early as now? And we'll just justify our marriage during the visa application process? 

I wanted to unsuspend it due to ranking queue to get invitations.
Is it legal? 

Thank all!


----------



## drjengoa

drjengoa said:


> The other issue is, they did not include my wife as one of the persons going for the medicals. I sent a mail asking for them to do so, no response still. The panel doctors say they cannot conduct medicals for her without HAP ID. I just had to tell my wife that perhaps she'll go for her medicals at a later date when I've finished submitting all the current outstanding documents they want from me.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


CO has given my wife her HAP ID. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## guddetishiva

*Waiting for Grant*

Hi every one.. I am new to this forum..my details are.

489 TAS - 261313.
Visa applied: 16/07/2016
Docs uploaded: 18/07/2016
CO : Contacted for form 80 on 03/08/2016
Submitted on 05/08/2016.
Status : Assessment in Progress.

Since then no response...

Waiting for Grant...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ClmOptimist

guddetishiva said:


> Hi every one.. I am new to this forum..my details are.
> 
> 489 TAS - 261313.
> Visa applied: 16/07/2016
> Docs uploaded: 18/07/2016
> CO : Contacted for form 80 on 03/08/2016
> Submitted on 05/08/2016.
> Status : Assessment in Progress.
> 
> Since then no response...
> 
> Waiting for Grant...:fingerscrossed:


which 489 did you applied for? State nomination or Family Sponsored?


----------



## Unbearable28

Artisaji said:


> congrats to all who got their grants this week. (please don't stop your prayers for us who are waiting). have a prosperous future at OZ everyone.


Hello Artisaji,

Have you got your grant yet ?
I have also applied for the family sponsored visa under electronics engineer and worried about the grant time.


----------



## Unbearable28

gtr83 said:


> i got mine in 23days...70 points, your should be ~1-2 months. but again other factors to put in mind...qualification demand...etc


Have you heard anything your CO ?

I have also applied for 489 FS under electronics engineer but haven't heard anything the CO after 16th of August.


----------



## ClmOptimist

Unbearable28 said:


> gtr83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got mine in 23days...70 points, your should be ~1-2 months. but again other factors to put in mind...qualification demand...etc
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard anything your CO ?
> 
> I have also applied for 489 FS under electronics engineer but haven't heard anything the CO after 16th of August.
Click to expand...

 Hi, How did your relative sponsored you? Did they need to submit the requirements to any migration office to receive an invitation? Or their documents can be submitted on the Visa application step? Thank you.


----------



## wu100200

ClmOptimist said:


> Hi, How did your relative sponsored you? Did they need to submit the requirements to any migration office to receive an invitation? Or their documents can be submitted on the Visa application step? Thank you.


At EOI stage, you dont neet to submit the documents to support sponsorship..

You need your relative to sign a form after you receive the invitation and apply for the visa.


----------



## ClmOptimist

wu100200 said:


> At EOI stage, you dont neet to submit the documents to support sponsorship..
> 
> You need your relative to sign a form after you receive the invitation and apply for the visa.


Thank you so much!
Another question, is the 489 FS subject to queueing, ranking and Invitation rounds?


----------



## guddetishiva

ClmOptimist said:


> which 489 did you applied for? State nomination or Family Sponsored?


State Nomination


----------



## ClmOptimist

guddetishiva said:


> State Nomination


How long have you waited to be nominated and invited? Which state?
Thanks


----------



## tapanahm

Anyone applying for 489 SS - Far South Coast?

I have applied for SS to RDA FSC a month ago. below are my details....

ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE - Cleared - minimum 66 in each
ACS - Assessment positive - 2 years 6 month experience counted (Deducted 6 years exp. for RPL)

Points calculation 30(Age) + 15(Graduation) + 10(PTE Score) = 55 (without ss) = 65 (with ss)

Anyone else applied for the same? any result???


----------



## Rajudevadas

Hello Friends, I m new to this forum, and would like to get some details on 489.
My ANZSCO is Electronic Equipment Trades Worker [342313], and have total just 60 points (50+10). I wish to apply for SS in Victoria. 
Do I need to have an employer to sponsor me for applying 489 SS visa in Victoria? 
Do I have a chance, since my points are in the minimum, and from which state sponsorship I may get an invitation?

Thanks for your valuable suggestions.
Raju.


----------



## dreamliner

Hi,

Please send me private message... 

I tried to send and you have opted not to receive the PMs.



Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## backhome

240 days. 8 monhts! no hope. ithought state sponsored visa was prioritized but all 489ers are kept on hold i think


----------



## Kamboj

backhome said:


> 240 days. 8 monhts! no hope. ithought state sponsored visa was prioritized but all 489ers are kept on hold i think


211 days.. Really I too have same views about 489 SS. It's so difficult to wait.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## wu100200

ClmOptimist said:


> Thank you so much!
> Another question, is the 489 FS subject to queueing, ranking and Invitation rounds?


Yes you are right. Almost same as 189visa but less priority for FS 489.


----------



## gtr83

ClmOptimist said:


> Hi,
> 
> How was your relative sponsored you? Did they need to submit the requirements to any migration office to receive an invitation? Or their documents can be submitted on the Visa application step?
> 
> Thank you.


MY relative sent me their respective documents proving my relation to them, as well as other doc...their Aussie citizenship...address (proving them staying in a designated area)...etc. They dont deal with CO.

As for the invitation, you need to submit your self, by lodging an EOI

SkillSelect


----------



## gtr83

Unbearable28 said:


> Hello Artisaji,
> 
> Have you got your grant yet ?
> I have also applied for the family sponsored visa under electronics engineer and worried about the grant time.


Same here, Electronic Engineer...almost 9 months!

best is to ignore thinking abt it 

it i.e. stop checking your email every day 

Best of luck


----------



## Gowtham1589

Kamboj said:


> 211 days.. Really I too have same views about 489 SS. It's so difficult to wait.
> 
> Sent from mTalk




Hi Kamboj and Backhome buddy,

Same here. I have been waiting since sep 16 2015 for my 489FS. i.e it's more than 365 days now still counting. I don't know when this count will stop!


----------



## ClmOptimist

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Kamboj and Backhome buddy,
> 
> Same here. I have been waiting since sep 16 2015 for my 489FS. i.e it's more than 365 days now still counting. I don't know when this count will stop!


Ouch, that's a long wait already.
What is your occupation and what is your EOI points? Which State?


----------



## Kamboj

ClmOptimist said:


> Ouch, that's a long wait already.
> 
> What is your occupation and what is your EOI points? Which State?


For me.. 

Occupation : Fitter 323211

Nominated State : SA

Points : 60

Visa : 489 Subclass.

No. of days : 213.



One more thing I want to discuss from past 10 days I tried to call DIBP about my visa application. Whenever I tried to call from my registered mobile number (which I have given in visa application) they are not taking my call at all. After operator automatic voice.. Call rings but nobody received it. I tried around 6 times in past 10 days at different timing but not even a single time they took my call. Today called for. Different number then they received it.



What does it mean.. Is my number is in their reject list or no answer list ? 



What do you think guys ?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Gowtham1589

ClmOptimist said:


> Ouch, that's a long wait already.
> What is your occupation and what is your EOI points? Which State?




Hi,

Below are my details of visa application .


489 FS - 60 points
ACS skill assessment positive - 14th April 2015
Job code - 263111
EOI lodged - 6th June 2015
Visa lodged - 16th Sep 2015
Medicals completed - 8th November 2015
Last CO contacted - 12th Mar 2016
Visa Grant - waiting...


----------



## ClmOptimist

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below are my details of visa application .
> 
> 
> 489 FS - 60 points
> ACS skill assessment positive - 14th April 2015
> Job code - 263111
> EOI lodged - 6th June 2015
> Visa lodged - 16th Sep 2015
> Medicals completed - 8th November 2015
> Last CO contacted - 12th Mar 2016
> Visa Grant - waiting...



wow. you waited 3 months to get invited?

In my case:
489 FS - 65 points
SOL - 216312
PTE-A - Overall 70 - August 2, 2016
ACS Skills Assessment positive - August 24, 2016
EOI Lodged - August 31, 2016
Suspend EOI - September 5, 2016
Unsuspend EOI - September 25, 2016 
Invite - ??
Visa Lodged - ???

I suspended my EOI because I'm getting married this coming September 25.
After that, I will unsuspend it to update my status as "married".


----------



## gtr83

ClmOptimist said:


> wow. you waited 3 months to get invited?
> 
> In my case:
> 489 FS - 65 points
> SOL - 216312
> PTE-A - Overall 70 - August 2, 2016
> ACS Skills Assessment positive - August 24, 2016
> EOI Lodged - August 31, 2016
> Suspend EOI - September 5, 2016
> Unsuspend EOI - September 25, 2016
> Invite - ??
> Visa Lodged - ???
> 
> I suspended my EOI because I'm getting married this coming September 25.
> After that, I will unsuspend it to update my status as "married".


might as well lodge your EOI then once married you could update circumstances...

An invite isn't easy to come by sometimes....


----------



## gtr83

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below are my details of visa application .
> 
> 
> 489 FS - 60 points
> ACS skill assessment positive - 14th April 2015
> Job code - 263111
> EOI lodged - 6th June 2015
> Visa lodged - 16th Sep 2015
> Medicals completed - 8th November 2015
> Last CO contacted - 12th Mar 2016
> Visa Grant - waiting...


Hi bro, mind sharing what was asked in the last CO contact?


----------



## Gowtham1589

gtr83 said:


> Hi bro, mind sharing what was asked in the last CO contact?




Hi,

It was a email communication. CO asked for my sponsors documents and sponsor declaration form. I submitted on the same day itself. i.e on 12thMarch 2016. From then there is no response from them.


----------



## panna

282 days no answer....


----------



## Kamboj

panna said:


> 282 days no answer....


Really I think they stoped the grants.. Nobody is getting grants.. I am also on 213th day. From Past 190 days there is no feedback, communication, reply, verification call 📞 from DIBP.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Aghakhan

Just a query what to do when company pay salary in Cash and does not deduct income tax. Any solution and what are repercussions. Need seniors help in that. Should i altogether quit thinking of applying for immigration


----------



## ClmOptimist

Question: 

Why is the 489 Family Sponsored not included in the invitation round statistics:

They only show the number of State nomination invites.










I'm a bit concerned since I'm applying for 489 FS in Victoria and it shows 0 invites


----------



## Gowtham1589

Aghakhan said:


> Just a query what to do when company pay salary in Cash and does not deduct income tax. Any solution and what are repercussions. Need seniors help in that. Should i altogether quit thinking of applying for immigration




Hi Aghakhan,

You can submit the cash voucher ( cash in hand ) to DIBP . But it should be stamped and signed .


----------



## Aghakhan

Hi Gowtham?

Thanks very much Gowtham for your reply. I will do as advised.


----------



## Deependra_Sharma

Hi Bishnu Jee,

I recently received a state nomination 189 from WA govt, but it stated that i need to have job offer. Since i am at Nepal now, i couldnt arrange for job contract.
Now, i have updated my skill select to 489 as well in search of nomination.
Do we need to provide job offer in 489 too?
And can you share your knowledge on whether we can find job offer, while I am still at Nepal?




bishnu1125 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Visa granted today.
> 
> Anzsco code : 221113 Taxation accountant
> Visa: 489
> 12/09/2015 : applied for southern inland nomination
> 08/10/2015: lnvitation to submit full application
> 26/10/2015: Full application submitted
> 04/12/2015: lnvitation to apply received from DIBP
> 30/01/2016: visa lodged
> 3/02/2016: uploaded all documents including form 80
> 2/03/2016: direct Grant


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Deependra_Sharma said:


> Hi Bishnu Jee,
> 
> I recently received a state nomination 189 from WA govt, but it stated that i need to have job offer. Since i am at Nepal now, i couldnt arrange for job contract.
> Now, i have updated my skill select to 489 as well in search of nomination.
> Do we need to provide job offer in 489 too?
> And can you share your knowledge on whether we can find job offer, while I am still at Nepal?


You do not need job offer for 489...


----------



## akhtr123

*ielts exclusive*

i have recent done ielts with 9 9 8.5 8.5.if any body need useful material contact me
thank you]


----------



## andreyx108b

akhtr123 said:


> i have recent done ielts with 9 9 8.5 8.5.if any body need useful material contact me
> 
> thank you]




Very very impressive! Good luck!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dish2690

DeepaliVohra said:


> You do not need job offer for 489...




You do need a job offer letter for some states. For example, Tasmania and Western Australia. It is clearly mentioned on their website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984

Deependra_Sharma said:


> Hi Bishnu Jee,
> 
> I recently received a state nomination 189 from WA govt, but it stated that i need to have job offer. Since i am at Nepal now, i couldnt arrange for job contract.
> Now, i have updated my skill select to 489 as well in search of nomination.
> Do we need to provide job offer in 489 too?
> And can you share your knowledge on whether we can find job offer, while I am still at Nepal?


PL CHECK YOUR OCCUPATION WEATHER ON SCHEDULE 1 OR 2 AND DECIDE :

OCCUPATION ON SCHEDULE 1 OF THE WESTERN AUSTRALIAN SKILLED MIGRATION OCCUPATION LIST:

Subclass 489 visa ■ 
Meet one of the following criteria:
□ have a contract of employment for full-time employment for at least 12 months in 
regional Western Australia in the nominated (or closely related) occupation; or
□ provide evidence of three current job opportunities in regional Western Australia in
the nominated (or closely related) occupation.

OCCUPATION ON SCHEDULE 2 OF THE WESTERN AUSTRALIAN SKILLED MIGRATION OCCUPATION LIST: 

Subclass 190 visa
■ Have a contract of employment for full-time employment for at least 12 months in
Western Australia in the nominated (or closely related ) occupation.

Subclass 489 visa 
■ Have a contract of employment for full-time employment for at least 12 months in regional Western Australia in the nominated (or closely related) occupation.


----------



## laju1984

DeepaliVohra said:


> You do not need job offer for 489...


No its not like that.

if your occupation is on schedule 1 list of WA and you choose to go for 489 then only you have choice to provide evidence of current three job opportunities in WA in option of valid job offer .


----------



## venkatfcb

Hi All,

I have submited eoi for 489 Family sponsorship visa in australia immigration site. 

kindly confirm me do I need to submit a seperate eoi for family sponsor 489 visa on victoria immi site?.

Thanks in adavance

Regards,
Venkat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrkhadka

venkatfcb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submited eoi for 489 Family sponsorship visa in australia immigration site.
> 
> kindly confirm me do I need to submit a seperate eoi for family sponsor 489 visa on victoria immi site?.
> 
> Thanks in adavance
> 
> Regards,
> Venkat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


for FS 489 you dont have to submit anything to the state. EOI lodge to immi account is enough. Now wait for invitation


----------



## guddetishiva

Deependra_Sharma said:


> Hi Bishnu Jee,
> 
> I recently received a state nomination 189 from WA govt, but it stated that i need to have job offer. Since i am at Nepal now, i couldnt arrange for job contract.
> Now, i have updated my skill select to 489 as well in search of nomination.
> Do we need to provide job offer in 489 too?
> And can you share your knowledge on whether we can find job offer, while I am still at Nepal?


Can you please clarify me..First u have been nominated by WA then they asked you for Job offer..??


----------



## venkatfcb

hrkhadka said:


> for FS 489 you dont have to submit anything to the state. EOI lodge to immi account is enough. Now wait for invitation


Hi,

Thank you for the information. But I have one more query. My wife got a positive assesment from ACS. Her ANZCO is Business Anlayst. She is having 5 years of experience as abusiness Analyst. Please check the below result from ACS Outcome.


Your Bachelor of Science from Madras University completed June 2011 has been assessed as

comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after May 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled

level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.



Dates: 05/11 - 07/16 (5yrs 2mths)

Position: Business Analyst

Employer: TCS

Country: INDIA

I can see this below information in 489 visa page

--In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)

5 points.

--In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)
10 points.

Kindly let me know will I get 5 points or 10 points for her experience.

when she applied EOI for 489 FS visa. In points breakdown sheet. They have alloted 10 points for her experience. while filling up the expereince details in eoi. she have entered start date and end date of her employment (I,E)- 05/2011 - 07/2016 (5yrs 2mths). Kindly advise me . Thank you.


Kind Regards,
venkat


----------



## Gowtham1589

venkatfcb said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the information. But I have one more query. My wife got a positive assesment from ACS. Her ANZCO is Business Anlayst. She is having 5 years of experience as abusiness Analyst. Please check the below result from ACS Outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science from Madras University completed June 2011 has been assessed as
> 
> 
> 
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> 
> 
> The following employment after May 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> 
> 
> 
> level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 05/11 - 07/16 (5yrs 2mths)
> 
> 
> 
> Position: Business Analyst
> 
> 
> 
> Employer: TCS
> 
> 
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> 
> I can see this below information in 489 visa page
> 
> 
> 
> --In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 5 points.
> 
> 
> 
> --In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)
> 
> 10 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly let me know will I get 5 points or 10 points for her experience.
> 
> 
> 
> when she applied EOI for 489 FS visa. In points breakdown sheet. They have alloted 10 points for her experience. while filling up the expereince details in eoi. she have entered start date and end date of her employment (I,E)- 05/2011 - 07/2016 (5yrs 2mths). Kindly advise me . Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> venkat




Hi Venkat,

Your wife will get only 5 points for the experience . ACS will not consider the first two years of experience. So u'll get 5 points for remaining 3 years of experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa

It seems DIBP is becoming increasingly interested in issuing invitations for family sponsor 489 visas. This is the 3rd invitation I have received since July. I lodged application for one, forgot to close the other EOI account after 2 months, now they've sent another invitation. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia

drjengoa said:


> It seems DIBP is becoming increasingly interested in issuing invitations for family sponsor 489 visas. This is the 3rd invitation I have received since July. I lodged application for one, forgot to close the other EOI account after 2 months, now they've sent another invitation.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


From which state you got invitation this time?

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen-Jen M.

drjengoa said:


> It seems DIBP is becoming increasingly interested in issuing invitations for family sponsor 489 visas. This is the 3rd invitation I have received since July. I lodged application for one, forgot to close the other EOI account after 2 months, now they've sent another invitation.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


pls. share state,points and profession

Sent from my SM-J200GU using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Hey Guys - i have a query, i lodged visa on August 17, 2016 and uploaded all the required documents on Sep 8, 2016. My application is showing as Received, no status change. Any thoughts please share. TIA


----------



## Gowtham1589

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Guys - i have a query, i lodged visa on August 17, 2016 and uploaded all the required documents on Sep 8, 2016. My application is showing as Received, no status change. Any thoughts please share. TIA




Hi Deepali,

Your application status will show as received until CO has been allocated. Did u get any email asking for Medicals and PCC?


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Deepali,
> 
> Your application status will show as received until CO has been allocated. Did u get any email asking for Medicals and PCC?


Hi Gowtham - i have already uploaded all the documents including PCC and medical as mentioned on Sep 8, 2016.


----------



## Gowtham1589

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi Gowtham - i have already uploaded all the documents including PCC and medical as mentioned on Sep 8, 2016.




Seems like you have pre-loaded all the documents. That's a good idea. Did u have been assigned any CO?


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Gowtham1589 said:


> Seems like you have pre-loaded all the documents. That's a good idea. Did u have been assigned any CO?


Thats the whole thing...I dont know, no one got in touch with me or my employer till now.


----------



## Gowtham1589

DeepaliVohra said:


> Thats the whole thing...I dont know, no one got in touch with me or my employer till now.




Don't worry about that. You'll get allocated with a CO. Then your application status will change to 'Assessment in progress' .


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Gowtham1589 said:


> Don't worry about that. You'll get allocated with a CO. Then your application status will change to 'Assessment in progress' .


Yes when will that happen, waiting for same...anyways thanks


----------



## Gowtham1589

DeepaliVohra said:


> Yes when will that happen, waiting for same...anyways thanks




Seems like your application has not been allocated to CO. You'll get notified by email once it's been allocated . Hope you'll get allocated by this month. Enjoy !


----------



## Lexa111

Hello guys!!! 

I have just submitted my EOI for 489 South Australia state sponsorship with 60 points. 261313 is my skills code. What is the current timeline for invitations? It says 7 weeks on website, but can you receive it early? Thank you.


----------



## Iampreet

i have my acs assessment as positive and just received pte score of 70 each. I am going to apply EOI now. But I have only 3 year of experience and I believe acs will deduct 2 years, so ideally I have only one year of experience.
My real sister lives in Victoria 

I want to know if I can apply for 489 visa for which state as I have checked victoria requires work experience of more than 3 years.
However I am able to make 65 points.

acs positive as analyst programmer
Age- 30 points
Pte 7each - 10 points
education- 15 points
Family nomination = 10 points
Total 65 points.

Still I would get invitation or not?


----------



## Unbearable28

Iampreet said:


> i have my acs assessment as positive and just received pte score of 70 each. I am going to apply EOI now. But I have only 3 year of experience and I believe acs will deduct 2 years, so ideally I have only one year of experience.
> My real sister lives in Victoria
> 
> I want to know if I can apply for 489 visa for which state as I have checked victoria requires work experience of more than 3 years.
> However I am able to make 65 points.
> 
> acs positive as analyst programmer
> Age- 30 points
> Pte 7each - 10 points
> education- 15 points
> Family nomination = 10 points
> Total 65 points.
> 
> Still I would get invitation or not?


Looking into your case I don't think you need to worry if you are applying for Family Sponsored 489 because the experience criteria would be applicable only for the one who is seeking state sponsorship for 489 but make sure your sister lives in a designated area.
You can read all this on dibp website.


----------



## peedus

Hello,

When is the last time anyone got 489 visa? According to myimmitracker no one has got visa since August 27. Do you guys have any idea?

Thank You


----------



## mustaust

Beee said:


> Spouse is Civil Engineer
> Points 65
> Applied for 489 (Family Sponsored):16/3
> CO:29/4
> Medicals: 2/5
> 2nd Baby born:14/5
> my x-ray: 17/5
> Baby's Meds: 25/7
> Pakistan PCC :27/7
> Ireland PCC 28/3
> My meds Cleared: 7/8
> Got mail from CO that application is on hold as there are no places left: 28/8
> Grant: God Knows!


Dear friend 
I have just received my invitation to apply for 489 FS I am civil engineer. I just want to ask you and any experienced person in the field, can I lodge my application without medical examination and police Add to dictionary, so they will contact me later to do examination and PC.. is that right 

can you explain to me the procedure of lodging 489 FS steps in details


----------



## mustaust

Please any one have already lodged his 489 FS application inform my with the steps in details.


----------



## tanaynash

Iampreet said:


> i have my acs assessment as positive and just received pte score of 70 each. I am going to apply EOI now. But I have only 3 year of experience and I believe acs will deduct 2 years, so ideally I have only one year of experience.
> My real sister lives in Victoria
> 
> I want to know if I can apply for 489 visa for which state as I have checked victoria requires work experience of more than 3 years.
> However I am able to make 65 points.
> 
> acs positive as analyst programmer
> Age- 30 points
> Pte 7each - 10 points
> education- 15 points
> Family nomination = 10 points
> Total 65 points.
> 
> Still I would get invitation or not?


Yes, you should receive it. I hope you fulfilling al the requirements laid down for your occupation. How many years of experience do the authorised bodies agree with is a different question. The number of years authorised by the body is only to calculate the points you get. So, even if you are practically not claiming any points for work (as your net work experience considered is only 1 year) but you are fulfilling all the requirements for your occupation, you will get the invitation ... No doubt about it unless u score less than 60. Good luck as you have 65.


----------



## peedus

Dear Friend, 
First lodge the application in immiaccount. You will get HAP id to complete your medical examination after lodging the application. Other documents like PCC etc are to be uploaded only after lodging visa. Its all online, you may frontload all the required documents before Case Officer contacts you.


mustaust said:


> Dear friend
> I have just received my invitation to apply for 489 FS I am civil engineer. I just want to ask you and any experienced person in the field, can I lodge my application without medical examination and police Add to dictionary, so they will contact me later to do examination and PC.. is that right
> 
> can you explain to me the procedure of lodging 489 FS steps in details


----------



## mustaust

sudeepkc said:


> Dear Friend,
> First lodge the application in immiaccount. You will get HAP id to complete your medical examination after lodging the application. Other documents like PCC etc are to be uploaded only after lodging visa. Its all online, you may frontload all the required documents before Case Officer contacts you.


Dear friend, thanks for your response

You mean I have to get HAP id to do medical examination.? I cant do the examination without this id.?

I am working to collect all the doc within these 2 weeks, what is your advise lodge the application before getting the documents. or prepare all the docs and then lodge the application and upload the doc immediately ?


----------



## drjengoa

mustaust said:


> Dear friend, thanks for your response
> 
> You mean I have to get HAP id to do medical examination.? I cant do the examination without this id.?
> 
> I am working to collect all the doc within these 2 weeks, what is your advise lodge the application before getting the documents. or prepare all the docs and then lodge the application and upload the doc immediately ?


The first contact I had with my case officer, they sent me the HAP ID with which I processed the medicals. You may wait until they send yours so you reduce any chance of jeopardizing your prospects. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## my_perham

tapanahm said:


> Anyone applying for 489 SS - Far South Coast?
> 
> I have applied for SS to RDA FSC a month ago. below are my details....
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE - Cleared - minimum 66 in each
> ACS - Assessment positive - 2 years 6 month experience counted (Deducted 6 years exp. for RPL)
> 
> Points calculation 30(Age) + 15(Graduation) + 10(PTE Score) = 55 (without ss) = 65 (with ss)
> 
> Anyone else applied for the same? any result???


Hi, I applied 489 FSC SS on 11 August as electrical engineer 55, so far nothing, if you got any news share here
Thanks


----------



## tanaynash

my_perham said:


> Hi, I applied 489 FSC SS on 11 August as electrical engineer 55, so far nothing, if you got any news share here
> Thanks


Hey applied for Software Engineer on 22nd July. Far South Coast. Single applicant. First CO email on 1st August asking for Medical and PCC. Updated both on 6th August. Now waiting for the grant.  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

tapanahm said:


> Anyone applying for 489 SS - Far South Coast?
> 
> I have applied for SS to RDA FSC a month ago. below are my details....
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE - Cleared - minimum 66 in each
> ACS - Assessment positive - 2 years 6 month experience counted (Deducted 6 years exp. for RPL)
> 
> Points calculation 30(Age) + 15(Graduation) + 10(PTE Score) = 55 (without ss) = 65 (with ss)
> 
> Anyone else applied for the same? any result???


What are you applying for? Visa or EOI

I applied for Software Engineer on 22nd July. Far South Coast. Single applicant. First CO email on 1st August asking for Medical and PCC. Updated both on 6th August. Now waiting for the grant. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## my_perham

tanaynash said:


> What are you applying for? Visa or EOI
> 
> I applied for Software Engineer on 22nd July. Far South Coast. Single applicant. First CO email on 1st August asking for Medical and PCC. Updated both on 6th August. Now waiting for the grant.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hi mate, I'm actually applying for EOI, would you mind share how long it took for FSC to invite you.. 

As far as I know for 489 SS won't be that long to be granted which is different case from 489 FS, don't worry!


----------



## andreyx108b

my_perham said:


> Hi mate, I'm actually applying for EOI, would you mind share how long it took for FSC to invite you..
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know for 489 SS won't be that long to be granted which is different case from 489 FS, don't worry!




In terms of visa processing - it is roughly the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

my_perham said:


> Hi mate, I'm actually applying for EOI, would you mind share how long it took for FSC to invite you..
> 
> As far as I know for 489 SS won't be that long to be granted which is different case from 489 FS, don't worry!


Yes indeed... they have different invitation quotas for SS and FS. Since July 2016, they have increased the Quota for FS. But anyways yours is SS. I had applied for EOI on 6th May, got acknowledgement from Regional Certifying Manager on 17th May. It was after about just more than 8 weeks, I got my invitation. Generally, it's little faster I suppose for SS... but because I had applied at the end of the year and the quota had exhausted, I got it only after the quota was renewed on 1st July... 8th July I got my Invitation... 1 week after quota was renewed... U shud consider about 6 weeks from the time of application. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iampreet

Hi All.

I have to lodged the EOI today. Can anyone if I have chance of receiving invitation. I am not concerned about how much it will take but just want to make sure if I will get invitation. Below are my details-

ACS positive for analyst programmer
Age- 30 pts
study - 15 pts
PTE - 10 pts

My sister is citizen in Victoria. I will get 10 pts for that

Total - 65 pts for 489 family sponsor visa.

Do people get invitation at this points and for 489 visa(FS)?


----------



## toAustralia

Iampreet said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have to lodged the EOI today. Can anyone if I have chance of receiving invitation. I am not concerned about how much it will take but just want to make sure if I will get invitation. Below are my details-
> 
> ACS positive for analyst programmer
> Age- 30 pts
> study - 15 pts
> PTE - 10 pts
> 
> My sister is citizen in Victoria. I will get 10 pts for that
> 
> Total - 65 pts for 489 family sponsor visa.
> 
> Do people get invitation at this points and for 489 visa(FS)?


With 65 points I got invitation for 489 FS in 10 days. I lodged EOI on 18th sep. Good luck. 

233512


----------



## Iampreet

But I have applied on analyst programmer 261311 and I have read it works on pro-rata basis. Can anyone provide insights on that?


----------



## Usernameless

my_perham said:


> Hi, I applied 489 FSC SS on 11 August as electrical engineer 55, so far nothing, if you got any news share here
> Thanks


My application for FSC SS was unsuccessful because I didn't send certified copies of all documents they required (listed on their website). I sent certified copies just for non-English documents and original colour scans for English documents such as IELTS, Skills Assessment, ... 

Processing duration is aprox. 3 months.

Good luck!


----------



## peedus

Hi,
I did not get the meaning of unsuccessful. Was your visa rejected? Did CO not contact you in between for additional documents?



Usernameless said:


> My application for FSC SS was unsuccessful because I didn't send certified copies of all documents they required (listed on their website). I sent certified copies just for non-English documents and original colour scans for English documents such as IELTS, Skills Assessment, ...
> 
> Processing duration is aprox. 3 months.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Usernameless

sudeepkc said:


> Hi,
> I did not get the meaning of unsuccessful. Was your visa rejected? Did CO not contact you in between for additional documents?


I am not talking/writing about visa application. This is the step before 489 SS visa application. This was application for 489 regional state sponsorship nomination. RDA FSC rejected sponsorship due to incomplete application.


----------



## peedus

Ok. I got it now. Thanks.  By the way which state did you apply?


Usernameless said:


> I am not talking/writing about visa application. This is the step before 489 SS visa application. This was application for 489 regional state sponsorship nomination. RDA FSC rejected sponsorship due to incomplete application.


----------



## peedus

I did a little search and Regional Development Australia – Far South Coast. Sorry to bother you. 


sudeepkc said:


> Ok. I got it now. Thanks.  By the way which state did you apply?


----------



## Usernameless

sudeepkc said:


> Ok. I got it now. Thanks.  By the way which state did you apply?


I applied again, but now for NSW - Northern Inland. 

Just to mention, processing time for Northern Inland sponsorship application was less than a week (contrary to 3 months for Far South Coast region) and one doesn't need to send certified copies if original scans are scaned in reasonable quality


----------



## venkatfcb

Hi All,

I have an query regarding Family sponsor 489 visa for Business Analyst role with 60 points. Do we need to satisfy the cutoff points of 65 or my current point is enough to wait for the 489 FS visa. Kindly advise me . Thank you.

kind Regards,
Venkat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my_perham

Usernameless said:


> My application for FSC SS was unsuccessful because I didn't send certified copies of all documents they required (listed on their website). I sent certified copies just for non-English documents and original colour scans for English documents such as IELTS, Skills Assessment, ...
> 
> Processing duration is aprox. 3 months.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi, thank you for your comment. To me it seems rediculous if that was the reason for your application to be rejected. 

3 mounts is quite long compare to the other regional counterparts. 
please can you share your current status like what occupation, score and current status 
Thank you


----------



## my_perham

my_perham said:


> Hi, thank you for your comment. To me it seems rediculous if that was the reason for your application to be rejected.
> 
> 3 mounts is quite long compare to the other regional counterparts.
> please can you share your current status like what occupation, score and current status
> Thank you





Usernameless said:


> My application for FSC SS was unsuccessful because I didn't send certified copies of all documents they required (listed on their website). I sent certified copies just for non-English documents and original colour scans for English documents such as IELTS, Skills Assessment, ...
> 
> Processing duration is aprox. 3 months.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi mate, thank you for your comment. To me it seems rediculous if that was the reason for your application to be rejected. 

3 months is quite long compare to the other regional counterparts. 
please can you share your current status like what occupation, score and current status 
Thank you


----------



## backhome

i am a jan applicant and still no hopes of visa for me. Mine is 489 SS.


----------



## Iampreet

Hi All.

I have to lodged the EOI . Can anyone if I have chance of receiving invitation. I am not concerned about how much it will take but just want to make sure if I will get invitation. Below are my details-

ACS positive for analyst programmer
Age- 30 pts
study - 15 pts
PTE - 10 pts

My sister is citizen in Victoria. I will get 10 pts for that

Total - 65 pts for 489 family sponsor visa.

Do people get invitation at this points and for 489 visa(FS) for analyst programmer as it is on pro-rata basis


----------



## Usernameless

my_perham said:


> Hi, thank you for your comment. To me it seems rediculous if that was the reason for your application to be rejected.


You're right - it is ridiculous; here is c/p of rejection e-mail:

Dear X,

The Assessment Panel has completed its assessment of your application, reference number Y.

As noted on our website:

RDA FSC expects applicants to demonstrate their suitability via a complete and accurate application as per the requirements noted on this website.
Inaccurate and/or incomplete applications will not be approved and, as noted elsewhere, no refunds are given under any circumstances.

The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:

- The Skills Assessment is not certified;
- The IELTS is not certified;
- The copy of your passport is not certified;
- The passports for dependants are not certified.

As the requirements have not been met, and given the above, it is with regret that the Assessment Panel has determined your application as unsuccessful.

This decision is final and, as stated on our website, no further correspondence will be entered into regarding this application.

Kind regards,
Regional Certifying Officer




my_perham said:


> 3 mounts is quite long compare to the other regional counterparts.
> please can you share your current status like what occupation, score and current status
> Thank you


It seems that I have same occupation and points as you have - Electrical Engineer, 55 points. Since I can't wait 3 months more, I have applicated for Northern Inland as I have already written few posts earlier.
Currently, I am uploading documents for visa application.

Good luck!


----------



## rtbrfr

Hi friends, my agent has applied for 489 visa for " any region". I ha ve 65 points

Request ur advise
When can i expect invitation
Which region is best to migrate
What will be minimum pay for any work
Please suggest forum or videos where i can get more info about these places.

Thank you in advance.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## my_perham

Usernameless said:


> You're right - it is ridiculous; here is c/p of rejection e-mail:
> 
> Dear X,
> 
> The Assessment Panel has completed its assessment of your application, reference number Y.
> 
> As noted on our website:
> 
> RDA FSC expects applicants to demonstrate their suitability via a complete and accurate application as per the requirements noted on this website.
> Inaccurate and/or incomplete applications will not be approved and, as noted elsewhere, no refunds are given under any circumstances.
> 
> The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
> 
> - The Skills Assessment is not certified;
> - The IELTS is not certified;
> - The copy of your passport is not certified;
> - The passports for dependants are not certified.
> 
> As the requirements have not been met, and given the above, it is with regret that the Assessment Panel has determined your application as unsuccessful.
> 
> This decision is final and, as stated on our website, no further correspondence will be entered into regarding this application.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Regional Certifying Officer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that I have same occupation and points as you have - Electrical Engineer, 55 points. Since I can't wait 3 months more, I have applicated for Northern Inland as I have already written few posts earlier.
> Currently, I am uploading documents for visa application.
> 
> Good luck!


I personally can't believe what happen in your case. 
I did certified my documents except PTE result, is that possible to certify PTE result as the originally result is accessible online? Just my concern after knowing your case. 

Anyway if they wanted that, they could request from you, so you could get those documentations certified those in a half day and send to them through email. I still don't get why they charge 700$ when they can't seek for verification even inside thair own organisation like Engineer Australia.


----------



## my_perham

Usernameless said:


> You're right - it is ridiculous; here is c/p of rejection e-mail:
> 
> Dear X,
> 
> The Assessment Panel has completed its assessment of your application, reference number Y.
> 
> As noted on our website:
> 
> RDA FSC expects applicants to demonstrate their suitability via a complete and accurate application as per the requirements noted on this website.
> Inaccurate and/or incomplete applications will not be approved and, as noted elsewhere, no refunds are given under any circumstances.
> 
> The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
> 
> - The Skills Assessment is not certified;
> - The IELTS is not certified;
> - The copy of your passport is not certified;
> - The passports for dependants are not certified.
> 
> As the requirements have not been met, and given the above, it is with regret that the Assessment Panel has determined your application as unsuccessful.
> 
> This decision is final and, as stated on our website, no further correspondence will be entered into regarding this application.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Regional Certifying Officer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that I have same occupation and points as you have - Electrical Engineer, 55 points. Since I can't wait 3 months more, I have applicated for Northern Inland as I have already written few posts earlier.
> Currently, I am uploading documents for visa application.
> 
> Good luck!


I personally can't believe what happen in your case. 
I did certified my documents except PTE result, is that possible to certify PTE result as the originally result is accessible online? Just my concern after knowing your case. 

Anyway if they wanted that, they could request from you, so you could get those documentations certified in a half day and email them. I still don't get why they charge 700$ when they can't seek for verification even inside thair own organisation like Engineer Australia.


----------



## my_perham

Usernameless said:


> You're right - it is ridiculous; here is c/p of rejection e-mail:
> 
> Dear X,
> 
> The Assessment Panel has completed its assessment of your application, reference number Y.
> 
> As noted on our website:
> 
> RDA FSC expects applicants to demonstrate their suitability via a complete and accurate application as per the requirements noted on this website.
> Inaccurate and/or incomplete applications will not be approved and, as noted elsewhere, no refunds are given under any circumstances.
> 
> The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
> 
> - The Skills Assessment is not certified;
> - The IELTS is not certified;
> - The copy of your passport is not certified;
> - The passports for dependants are not certified.
> 
> As the requirements have not been met, and given the above, it is with regret that the Assessment Panel has determined your application as unsuccessful.
> 
> This decision is final and, as stated on our website, no further correspondence will be entered into regarding this application.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Regional Certifying Officer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that I have same occupation and points as you have - Electrical Engineer, 55 points. Since I can't wait 3 months more, I have applicated for Northern Inland as I have already written few posts earlier.
> Currently, I am uploading documents for visa application.
> 
> Good luck!


I personally can't believe what happen in your case. 
I did certified my documents except PTE result, is that possible to certify PTE result as the original result is accessible online? Just my concern after knowing your case. 

Anyway if they wanted that, they could request from you, so you could get those documentations certified in a half day and email them. I still don't get why they charge 700$ when they can't seek for verification even inside thair own organisation like Engineer Australia.


----------



## venkatfcb

Hi All,



I have an query regarding Family sponsor 489 visa for Business Analyst role with 60 points. Do we need to satisfy the cutoff points of 65 or my current point (60)is enough to wait for the 489 FS visa. Kindly advise me . Thank you.



kind Regards,

Venkat





Sent from my iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustaust

Dear friend I have 60 points and I received an invitation, submit your EOI 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb

mustaust said:


> Dear friend I have 60 points and I received an invitation, submit your EOI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi,

Thanks for the reply. kindly letme know your anzco and your points breakdown for 489 FS visa . And how have you waited to get an invitation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usernameless

my_perham said:


> I personally can't believe what happen in your case.
> I did certified my documents except PTE result, is that possible to certify PTE result as the originally result is accessible online? Just my concern after knowing your case.
> 
> Anyway if they wanted that, they could request from you, so you could get those documentations certified in a half day and email them. I still don't get why they charge 700$ when they can't seek for verification even inside thair own organisation like Engineer Australia.


It seems that they want just money, but not skilled workers.
I asked them to provide me an explanation why they require only certified copies, when original coloured scans are acceptable by DIBP and Skill Assessment bodies. They provided me following answer:

"Dear X,

As noted on our website, RDA FSC requires applicants to demonstrate their suitability via a complete and accurate application as per the requirements noted on this website. Inaccurate and/or incomplete applications will be assessed as unsuccessful. We are unable to seek clarification or request missing documentation – applications are assessed as submitted. No refunds are given under any circumstances.

We expect that you will submit as per the requirements. Our processes are not open to discussion.

Regards,
Regional Certifying Officer"

After such answer, who wants to live in the area governed by such people?!


----------



## gtr83

Usernameless said:


> It seems that they want just money, but not skilled workers.
> I asked them to provide me an explanation why they require only certified copies, when original coloured scans are acceptable by DIBP and Skill Assessment bodies. They provided me following answer:
> 
> "Dear X,
> 
> As noted on our website, RDA FSC requires applicants to demonstrate their suitability via a complete and accurate application as per the requirements noted on this website. Inaccurate and/or incomplete applications will be assessed as unsuccessful. We are unable to seek clarification or request missing documentation – applications are assessed as submitted. No refunds are given under any circumstances.
> 
> We expect that you will submit as per the requirements. Our processes are not open to discussion.
> 
> Regards,
> Regional Certifying Officer"
> 
> After such answer, who wants to live in the area governed by such people?!


Agree with others....since when IELTS, PTE needs to be certified? They just access it online...


----------



## rtbrfr

Hi dear, 
I have a query..which regional place is good for job opportunities and what is the minimum wage received by 489 visa applicant. Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

rtbrfr said:


> Hi dear,
> I have a query..which regional place is good for job opportunities and what is the minimum wage received by 489 visa applicant. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


The salary u get on 489 visa will be no different to the one u get with 189/190 visa for the same job... Minimum wage shall remain the same. Moreover, opportunities shall differ from region to region and also depends on what occupation u applying for... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi All, my agent applied for NSW -Stream 2- 489 Visa SS in June. No update yet.

My Code- 223111


----------



## tapanahm

I have applied for EOI on 23rd August, waiting for response.


----------



## tapanahm

tanaynash said:


> What are you applying for? Visa or EOI
> 
> I applied for Software Engineer on 22nd July. Far South Coast. Single applicant. First CO email on 1st August asking for Medical and PCC. Updated both on 6th August. Now waiting for the grant.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


How long did it take to receive your ITA???


----------



## tanaynash

tapanahm said:


> How long did it take to receive your ITA???


If u mean invitation... It took me 62 days... But it was because after I had applied in May... The quota was full and they were not issuing new invitations. So as soon as new quota was allocated on 1st July, I got my invitation within a week on 6th July.... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

tapanahm said:


> I have applied for EOI on 23rd August, waiting for response.


Did u receive acknowledgement from the Local authority of Far South Coast (if that's where u applied) that they have received ur documents? Have u applied through agent or directly? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## my_perham

tapanahm said:


> I have applied for EOI on 23rd August, waiting for response.


hi 

would you mind share your info like occupation and point..

thanks


----------



## Unbearable28

gtr83 said:


> i got mine in 23days...70 points, your should be ~1-2 months. but again other factors to put in mind...qualification demand...etc


Any news from the department ?


----------



## tapanahm

tanaynash said:


> If u mean invitation... It took me 62 days... But it was because after I had applied in May... The quota was full and they were not issuing new invitations. So as soon as new quota was allocated on 1st July, I got my invitation within a week on 6th July....
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Yes, I have received the acknowledgement, and they mentioned that the process could take 13 weeks. My agent applied on my behalf on 23rd August...still waiting... I think I was the 20th applicant, guessing based on the ID allocated to me.


----------



## tapanahm

my_perham said:


> hi
> 
> would you mind share your info like occupation and point..
> 
> thanks


Software Engineer (261313)
Age -30
Education -15
PTE 10
489 SS 10


----------



## tanaynash

tapanahm said:


> Yes, I have received the acknowledgement, and they mentioned that the process could take 13 weeks. My agent applied on my behalf on 23rd August...still waiting... I think I was the 20th applicant, guessing based on the ID allocated to me.


It may take about a month n half... Like 6 weeks if u have 65 or more points... I suppose... Good luck with ur invitation... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

tapanahm said:


> Software Engineer (261313)
> Age -30
> Education -15
> PTE 10
> 489 SS 10


If ur experience is about 4 years u shud get invitation in about 5 weeks... I suppose... This is if u r not in Australia... If I r in Australia... The timelines differ... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu

Guys, any update when can the new list for 489 be out? My occupation 223111 is not in the list currently..


----------



## my_perham

tapanahm said:


> Software Engineer (261313)
> Age -30
> Education -15
> PTE 10
> 489 SS 10


I wish you good luck! 
let's update here if we got any news


----------



## tanaynash

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, any update when can the new list for 489 be out? My occupation 223111 is not in the list currently..


The new list comes out every July
... Every state or region can have their own updates in between too but thts very rare... Did the authorities tell u the occupation is not there? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu

My agent told me that it is not there currently..she sent the list too, it is not there !!


----------



## tanaynash

Giri vishnu said:


> My agent told me that it is not there currently..she sent the list too, it is not there !!


U can keep a check of list... Anzosearch website... U ll have to make an account to check... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

Giri vishnu said:


> My agent told me that it is not there currently..she sent the list too, it is not there !!


Also... Doing ur own research is equally important and u shud not solely depend on agents and their verdicts... They are humans too... N most agents specialise in few given occupations only... Explore ur own ideas and possibilities too... Good luck... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu

Well, as occup is only not there, I am helpless. 

I plan to sit for PTE and increase my score to apply for 190..


----------



## my_perham

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, any update when can the new list for 489 be out? My occupation 223111 is not in the list currently..


Hi, 
You can look into each region's list of occupation individually rather than depending on 489 list on NSW website. I found it not accurate.


----------



## Giri vishnu

OK, I think Google can help me with that..yeah, I should do that..


----------



## Giri vishnu

So shall I check for all the regions of 489?


----------



## my_perham

Giri vishnu said:


> So shall I check for all the regions of 489?



Go ahead with this just click on each region and check their lists. Good luck!
Skilled regional nominated migration (489) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Giri vishnu

Thanks Perham..


----------



## Usernameless

Giri vishnu said:


> So shall I check for all the regions of 489?


Yes! You can start (and end if you have not 7 in IELTS) with Northern Territory:

NT Migration Occupation List - Australia's Northern Territory


----------



## Giri vishnu

Unfortunately NSW does not have 223111...


----------



## tapanahm

tanaynash said:


> If ur experience is about 4 years u shud get invitation in about 5 weeks... I suppose... This is if u r not in Australia... If I r in Australia... The timelines differ...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I have 8.5 years of experience, but ACS deducted 6 years as part of the RPL Application...So now, only 2.5 years of experience is eligible for the point calculation. NSW requires 2 years of experience, so I am at least above that.


----------



## tanaynash

tapanahm said:


> I have 8.5 years of experience, but ACS deducted 6 years as part of the RPL Application...So now, only 2.5 years of experience is eligible for the point calculation. NSW requires 2 years of experience, so I am at least above that.


As u have more than 2 years of experience after deduction... U shud get ur invitation in about 6 weeks provided u have 7 each Score... Why RPL!? What's ur academics? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbearable28

gtr83 said:


> Same here, Electronic Engineer...almost 9 months!
> 
> best is to ignore thinking abt it
> 
> it i.e. stop checking your email every day
> 
> Best of luck


What did CO ask for both the time when he contacted ?


----------



## rtbrfr

Dear friends any idea when is the next round of invitation. 
Further, they have increased their quota to 150-200. I am applying in 263111 which is in pro rata. Will i get invite next round with 65 points for nsw regional. Pl advise

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu

All, for the question- What are the reasons for applying to NT? The answer has to be generic highlighting the good points or specific quoting the reason..


----------



## rtbrfr

Guys any invite received

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

Waiting waiting... anyone got the grant? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

82 days (62 working days) and waiting... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtr83

tanaynash said:


> 82 days (62 working days) and waiting...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


270 Days and counting here


----------



## gtr83

Unbearable28 said:


> What did CO ask for both the time when he contacted ?


1.spouse CV, PCC, sponsor relation proof
2.Address gaps in form 80 (Skilled support) and not CO


----------



## rtbrfr

gtr83 said:


> 270 Days and counting here


Can u provide skill set and points and date of eoi

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtr83

rtbrfr said:


> Can u provide skill set and points and date of eoi
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


all in my signature


----------



## tanaynash

gtr83 said:


> all in my signature


OMG... 270 days? But... Whts ur time line and points scenario? Ur signature is showing limited stuff.... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## beni29

Hi everyone 
Can anyone please help me with visa 887 document checklist 
Thanks in advance 
Good luck everyone waiting their grants


----------



## panna

303 days & Counting....


----------



## tanaynash

panna said:


> 303 days & Counting....


Hey panna... Whts ur timeline... Visa category and ur points tally... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepgill

panna said:


> 303 days & Counting....


Panna still waiting. ...:shocked:


----------



## Gowtham1589

deepgill said:


> Panna still waiting. ...:shocked:




Hi Deepgill,

I'm waiting since 16th September 2015. It's been 392 days and still counting. Waiting for the grant. One more guy in this group just crossed 400th day today., hope the count will stop soon..


----------



## tanaynash

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Deepgill,
> 
> I'm waiting since 16th September 2015. It's been 392 days and still counting. Waiting for the grant. One more guy in this group just crossed 400th day today., hope the count will stop soon..


OMG! We shud try to figure out what cud be the possible reason for that... Hats off to ur patience guys... 

Whts ur points tally and timeline

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepgill

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Deepgill,
> 
> I'm waiting since 16th September 2015. It's been 392 days and still counting. Waiting for the grant. One more guy in this group just crossed 400th day today., hope the count will stop soon..


O my GOD Gowtham i can understand this waiting period. Pray to GOD that all You guyz will get Your grant Soon .


----------



## Giri vishnu

Guys, till last year there were less 489 filled, this year people are also gearing u for this..1 reason could be not many other states giving option, 2 can be not required scores in PTE/IELTS, what else can be other factors to apply..Though I am also left with this option, but looking at the current state of my life, not sure, if this would be a good way to reach there..Any inputs, what is the motivation factor for you to apply this 489, though everyone will have different reasons but it would be good to share and let others know..


----------



## Gowtham1589

deepgill said:


> O my GOD Gowtham i can understand this waiting period. Pray to GOD that all You guyz will get Your grant Soon .




Deepgill,

Thank u for the positive shower. Hoping for the best. Everyone should get through this . Praying praying.,


----------



## panna

hi Deepgill
Losing all the hope of OZ. Its been 305 days but still tasting our patience.
Don't Know what to do?


----------



## backhome

panna said:


> hi Deepgill
> Losing all the hope of OZ. Its been 305 days but still tasting our patience.
> Don't Know what to do?


Panna! Did you try calling them for the update? I have also heard that one can lodge a complaint if the application exceeds 1 year via IGS i guess. 
I lodged back in January and feel restless. I can fully understand what you have been going through


----------



## deepgill

panna said:


> hi Deepgill
> Losing all the hope of OZ. Its been 305 days but still tasting our patience.
> Don't Know what to do?


No Panna don't lose the hope because hope sustains a life. I was also gone through this agony but never losing hope and always pray to GOD. Surely HE will fufill your all wishes.
Best of luck everyone.


----------



## andreyx108b

panna said:


> hi Deepgill
> Losing all the hope of OZ. Its been 305 days but still tasting our patience.
> Don't Know what to do?




You will get soon! I am sure! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHULLAR81

Don't know what to do........


----------



## BHULLAR81

deepgill said:


> No Panna don't lose the hope because hope sustains a life. I was also gone through this agony but never losing hope and always pray to GOD. Surely HE will fufill your all wishes.
> Best of luck everyone.


congrats


----------



## tanaynash

BHULLAR81 said:


> congrats


Y u saying congrats?  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BHULLAR81

Dear i think there is no priority processing process in SA for nomination.


----------



## BHULLAR81

tanaynash said:


> Y u saying congrats?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


 sorry dear for wrong reply


----------



## BHULLAR81

ClmOptimist said:


> Thanks for that info.
> 
> I already submitted my EOI for 490 Visa,
> Can I submit another for 190? or I can choose 1?
> 
> How long it takes to get a nomination from a state/government?


pls go through state website go update


----------



## tanaynash

Guys guys guys... I just logged into my Skillselect account yesterday to check my status or any update (if any)... I noticed that the status was "Information requested" though I had uploaded the documents more than 10 weeks ago. Then discovered this button "Update... Something"... I clicked on it... Confirmed it... which basically said... " click if u have submitted requested information... Once I confirmed that... The status changed to "Assessment in progress"... 

Could this have delayed my process and I hope that doesn't affect my application. I had timely uploaded the document according (in fact within a week after those documents were requested) and also had emailed them those documents the same day...

Thanks... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanahm

tanaynash said:


> As u have more than 2 years of experience after deduction... U shud get ur invitation in about 6 weeks provided u have 7 each Score... Why RPL!? What's ur academics?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I am B.Sc. (Stats), got minimum 66 each in PTE, which is equivalent to 7 in IELTS.


----------



## andreyx108b

tanaynash said:


> Guys guys guys... I just logged into my Skillselect account yesterday to [email protected] my status or any update (if any)... I noticed that the status was "Information requested" though I had uploaded the documents more than 10 weeks ago. Then discovered this button "Update... Something"... I clicked on it... Confirmed it... which basically said... " click if u have submitted requested information... Once I confirmed that... The status changed to "Assessment in progress"...
> 
> Could this have delayed my process and I hope that doesn't affect my application. I had timely uploaded the document according (in fact within a week after those documents were requested) and also had emailed them those documents the same day...
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




You have uploaded the docs but did 
Not press the button right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

andreyx108b said:


> You have uploaded the docs but did
> Not press the button right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes... The documents were uploaded and also emailed to them. It is some button u have to press to send them the notification... It's kinda weird. They shud at least prompt u...

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb

Hi All,

I need some help from experts. I have an query regarding 489 family sponsor visa (victoria) and 190 state sponsership ( new south wales).

I applied eoi on august 30, 2016 for my wife.

My wife points break down for 489 Fs visa and 190

age- 30
education- 15
experience - 5
family sponsor (victoria) -10
pte english - competent 0 points
partner skill - 5

Total - 65 points (business analyst- 261111)
for 489 FS visa (victoria)


For 190 visa (New south wales)

points break down for my wife is

age - 30
education- 15
experience - 5
partner skill- 5
state sponsor(nsw) - 5
pte english- competent 0 points

Total - 60 points ( business analyst)
for 190 visa ( new south wales)


And then I have applied eoi for my application 

489 Family sponsor visa ( victoria)

my points break down

age-30
education- 15
partner skill - 5
family sponsor(victoria)- 10
pte english - competent 0 points
experience- 0

Total- 60 points ( computer and system engineer - 263111) 489 FS visa.

Kindly advise me what are the chances of getting invitation with this visa types and points.

awaiting for your response. Than you.

Kind Regards, 
Venkat






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbearable28

With grace of god, I finally have received my grant. Thanks everybody for their precious information and support.

Special thanks to VikasChandra and andreyx108b for providing useful information at every step.

At the end, I hope everybody should receive their grant quickly.

I have updated my timeline.


----------



## peedus

Congratulations. You are the first to get grant on 489 category after August 25 as far as I know. Hope has restored to get our grants soon.


Unbearable28 said:


> With grace of god, I finally have received my grant. Thanks everybody for their precious information and support.
> 
> Special thanks to VikasChandra and andreyx108b for providing useful information at every step.
> 
> At the end, I hope everybody should receive their grant quickly.
> 
> I have updated my timeline.


----------



## tanaynash

Unbearable28 said:


> With grace of god, I finally have received my grant. Thanks everybody for their precious information and support.
> 
> Special thanks to VikasChandra and andreyx108b for providing useful information at every step.
> 
> At the end, I hope everybody should receive their grant quickly.
> 
> I have updated my timeline.


Many congratulations to you... Happy happy days... N saw ur timeline... Why u flying in 2017 Aug? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

sudeepkc said:


> Congratulations. You are the first to get grant on 489 category after August 25 as far as I know. Hope has restored to get our grants soon.


M awaiting my grant from July 2016. May be because I forgot to press the button to notify that I have uploaded my documents... I have to wait little longer...  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

Unbearable28 said:


> With grace of god, I finally have received my grant. Thanks everybody for their precious information and support.
> 
> Special thanks to VikasChandra and andreyx108b for providing useful information at every step.
> 
> At the end, I hope everybody should receive their grant quickly.
> 
> I have updated my timeline.


Congrats dear. Happy to hear that. All the best

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaslynJ

Lodge my 489 FS on early October 2016, granted today!

I'm an onshore applicant though.


----------



## BHULLAR81

Unbearable28 said:


> With grace of god, I finally have received my grant. Thanks everybody for their precious information and support.
> 
> Special thanks to VikasChandra and andreyx108b for providing useful information at every step.
> 
> At the end, I hope everybody should receive their grant quickly.
> 
> I have updated my timeline.


Congratulation.......


----------



## drjengoa

Congratulations! 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbearable28

tanaynash said:


> Many congratulations to you... Happy happy days... N saw ur timeline... Why u flying in 2017 Aug?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



I'm not flying in 2017...that's the time line given to me before which I have to go Australia at least once. I will go soon.


----------



## tanaynash

Unbearable28 said:


> I'm not flying in 2017...that's the time line given to me before which I have to go Australia at least once. I will go soon.


Oh normally I have heard they give u 90 days time to enter Australia... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ally2135

acechopra said:


> Hi,
> I was looking for applicants forum dedicated to 489 visa subclass, where one can look for help or guidance and query there doubt's so I would like to welcome all who have applied already or are going to apply in near future, but couldn't find any forum. so I request all concerned subclass applicants to share there experiences and success stories which will surely be helpful for others.
> So post your details for applications like status of application, when did you applied, points score and all general details.
> Would love to see your helping posts
> 
> Thanks,




Hi, if a person needs to do d education & skill assessment in 489 as per d sol listing then why they r not not going for 189 or 190..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

Hi All,
I have doubt, for VISA 489 can we apply? I mean I don't have any relative in Australia and no sponsor? One of consultancy called me then I have checked with them for VISA 190, then they said I am eligible for VISA 489 also. Can anyone tell me can I apply for VISA 489?

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## tanaynash

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi All,
> I have doubt, for VISA 489 can we apply? I mean I don't have any relative in Australia and no sponsor? One of consultancy called me then I have checked with them for VISA 190, then they said I am eligible for VISA 489 also. Can anyone tell me can I apply for VISA 489?
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna



Hi Krishna...

U don't necessarily need a sponsor or family member for 489 ... 489 can be Regional sponsored too ... Please share ur academics, work experience, age and English proficiency score so that someone here can help u understand things more specifically....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
-----
Total points 65 (with sponsorship)
Software Engineer - 261313

ACS Application: 26th April, 2016
ACS Assessment Positive: 29th April, 2016
EOI (Far South Coast) Application: 6th May, 2016
EOI Received: 8th July, 2016
Visa Application: 22nd July, 2016
Form 80 submitted (proactively): 25th July, 2016
First CO contact: 1st August, 2016 (Asked for PCC & Medicals)
PCC & Medicals submission: 5th August, 2016
Emailed DIBP for update: 27th September, 2016
Reply (Automated): 27th September, 2016
Visa grant: fingers crossed... waiting waiting...


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

tanaynash said:


> Hi Krishna...
> 
> U don't necessarily need a sponsor or family member for 489 ... 489 can be Regional sponsored too ... Please share ur academics, work experience, age and English proficiency score so that someone here can help u understand things more specifically....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> -----
> Total points 65 (with sponsorship)
> Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> ACS Application: 26th April, 2016
> ACS Assessment Positive: 29th April, 2016
> EOI (Far South Coast) Application: 6th May, 2016
> EOI Received: 8th July, 2016
> Visa Application: 22nd July, 2016
> Form 80 submitted (proactively): 25th July, 2016
> First CO contact: 1st August, 2016 (Asked for PCC & Medicals)
> PCC & Medicals submission: 5th August, 2016
> Emailed DIBP for update: 27th September, 2016
> Reply (Automated): 27th September, 2016
> Visa grant: fingers crossed... waiting waiting...


Thank you very much, but my consultant said I need sponsorship.
Here are my details:
Age: 30
PTE-A: 58 (0 points)
Exp: 9yrs
Education: B.E Comp Science

Please let me know how can I can apply for VISA 489? 
One more thing, can I apply for VISA 189, 190 and 489 at a time?

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## tanaynash

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Thank you very much, but my consultant said I need sponsorship.
> Here are my details:
> Age: 30
> PTE-A: 58 (0 points)
> Exp: 9yrs
> Education: B.E Comp Science
> 
> Please let me know how can I can apply for VISA 489?
> One more thing, can I apply for VISA 189, 190 and 489 at a time?
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna


Thanks for sharing your information. What is ur exact occupation? 

Age - 30 - 30 points
Academics - BE - 15 points
Experience (If 5 years considered) - minimum 10 points
------------------------------------------------------------------
Total of 55 points
------------------------------------------------------------------

The general requirement for General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa ... U need to be scoring a total of minimum 60 points. Now that you are missing out on 5 points, u can either claim 5 points (to get 190 visa) through State Sponsorship or 10 points (to get 489 visa) through Regional Sponsorship ... 

As of current scenario ... You can't apply for 189 visa. If you can get 7each equivalent score which works well for getting invitation from state and region too ... ur total will be 65 (from 55) as you get 10 points there then ...

For your information GSM visas are point-based visas ... 189, 190 and 489 ...

1. 189 - Direct Australian PR (No conditions to fulfil)
2. 190 - State Sponsored PR (You get 5 points for this)
3. 489 - Regional Area sponsored visa (You get 10 points for this)


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

tanaynash said:


> Thanks for sharing your information. What is ur exact occupation?
> 
> Age - 30 - 30 points
> Academics - BE - 15 points
> Experience (If 5 years considered) - minimum 10 points
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Total of 55 points
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The general requirement for General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa ... U need to be scoring a total of minimum 60 points. Now that you are missing out on 5 points, u can either claim 5 points (to get 190 visa) through State Sponsorship or 10 points (to get 489 visa) through Regional Sponsorship ...
> 
> As of current scenario ... You can't apply for 189 visa. If you can get 7each equivalent score which works well for getting invitation from state and region too ... ur total will be 65 (from 55) as you get 10 points there then ...
> 
> For your information GSM visas are point-based visas ... 189, 190 and 489 ...
> 
> 1. 189 - Direct Australian PR (No conditions to fulfil)
> 2. 190 - State Sponsored PR (You get 5 points for this)
> 3. 489 - Regional Area sponsored visa (You get 10 points for this)


Thank you for quick reply. I want to apply for Software Engineer job code. OK can I create two EOIs? One for 190 and other for 489? How will I convince my consultant for VISA 489? I heard for VISA 190 we need to show some bank balance. Is it true? If so how much we need to show? 

Regards, 
Krishna 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Thank you for quick reply. I want to apply for Software Engineer job code. OK can I create two EOIs? One for 190 and other for 489? How will I convince my consultant for VISA 489? I heard for VISA 190 we need to show some bank balance. Is it true? If so how much we need to show?
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Alright! I am in for the same occupation. Software Engineer. Check this link for knowing about applying for multiple EOIs:

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit

489 will give you better chance and standing amongst other applicants as u will have better score ... Yes, 190 visa does have financial requirements which may differ from state to state ...


----------



## panna

319 days. 
only one co contact asking for more docs in apr 2016. since than its dark night, called them several times & got one answer that is under regular process (have patient). 
now all hopes are fading away... started hating my self that why i chose AU to be a dream land. started preparation since jan 2015, first IELTS, PTE, ACS than EOI finally applied with hard earned money on dec 2015. since than suffering of wait.....


----------



## laju1984

panna said:


> 319 days.
> only one co contact asking for more docs in apr 2016. since than its dark night, called them several times & got one answer that is under regular process (have patient).
> now all hopes are fading away... started hating my self that why i chose AU to be a dream land. started preparation since jan 2015, first IELTS, PTE, ACS than EOI finally applied with hard earned money on dec 2015. since than suffering of wait.....


Can u mention your details like Visa class u applied, To which state ??, Your total points?? Your Occupation? ??


----------



## rtbrfr

panna said:


> 319 days.
> only one co contact asking for more docs in apr 2016. since than its dark night, called them several times & got one answer that is under regular process (have patient).
> now all hopes are fading away... started hating my self that why i chose AU to be a dream land. started preparation since jan 2015, first IELTS, PTE, ACS than EOI finally applied with hard earned money on dec 2015. since than suffering of wait.....


Dont worry u will get soon. Believe in god. He has time for everything

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

Hi friends did anyone got invite with 65 points this round

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvermani

anyone has any idea about whats the minimum wage rate ??


----------



## Tadiv

I lodged EOI for 489 FS visa with 55 + 10 points a week ego for software engineer. Can anyone tell the average wait time to get invitation ??


----------



## hrkhadka

hi everybody....
Today i got my visa for 489 FS (direct grant):cheer2::cheer2:
feeling so nice 
i think today is visa grant day and wish most of u receive grant today
Best of luck
and lots of thanks to this forum and friends


----------



## Tadiv

hrkhadka said:


> hi everybody....
> Today i got my visa for 489 FS (direct grant):cheer2::cheer2:
> feeling so nice
> i think today is visa grant day and wish most of u receive grant today
> Best of luck
> and lots of thanks to this forum and friends


Congratss


----------



## Giri vishnu

Congrats Hrk..what does direct grant imply?


----------



## hrkhadka

Giri vishnu said:


> Congrats Hrk..what does direct grant imply?


Thanks...
direct grant means: visa grant without any contact with CO
if co contacts u that means ur docs are insufficient and u will have to provide docs that co asks for which surely will extend ur wait
Best of luck


----------



## toAustralia

hrkhadka said:


> hi everybody....
> Today i got my visa for 489 FS (direct grant):cheer2::cheer2:
> feeling so nice
> i think today is visa grant day and wish most of u receive grant today
> Best of luck
> and lots of thanks to this forum and friends


Congratulations. Can you share your timeline. When did you apply for the visa? 

233512


----------



## toAustralia

toAustralia said:


> Congratulations. Can you share your timeline. When did you apply for the visa?
> 
> 233512


Sorry. I was using mobile. 

Saw your timeline in the web version. 

Congratulations for the relatively fast grant.  

233512


----------



## Giri vishnu

so that means no CO was allocated, you were invited, you simply filled the visa & got the grant..?

What about the medicals and all?


----------



## hrkhadka

Giri vishnu said:


> so that means no CO was allocated, you were invited, you simply filled the visa & got the grant..?
> 
> What about the medicals and all?


CO must have been allocated.... its that CO didnt made any contact with me. i uploaded the basic docs after invited. The co must have been satisfied with my uploaded docs and so without co contact i got my visa. if co would had contacted me then he would have asked for more documents which would lengthened my timeline...
and ya ofcourse i ded my medical checkup.... i also advice you to do medical checkup after invited or before invited because if co is allocated and asks for ur medical then it will cause u 2-3 months delay


----------



## Giri vishnu

and when did you complete the medicals?


----------



## hrkhadka

Giri vishnu said:


> and when did you complete the medicals?


medical completed on 25th sept.


----------



## Stormbaby

Hi, just want to check if anyone with 489 Family Sponsor with 70 points get invited for General Accountant / Auditor recently?

Please help me to answer this if anyone knows.

Thank you!


----------



## rajagrm

**



Stormbaby said:


> Hi, just want to check if anyone with 489 Family Sponsor with 70 points get invited for General Accountant / Auditor recently?
> 
> Please help me to answer this if anyone knows.
> 
> Thank you!


As per current policy there will be no 489 invites for prorata occupations. I'm waiting for 489 invite with 75 points(Including family sponsor 10 points).

*Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements* to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. *SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
Accountants*
Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Other Engineering Professionals
Computer Network Professionals


----------



## rtbrfr

rajagrm said:


> As per current policy there will be no 489 invites for prorata occupations. I'm waiting for 489 invite with 75 points(Including family sponsor 10 points).
> 
> *Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements* to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. *SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
> Accountants*
> Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
> ICT Business and System Analysts
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Other Engineering Professionals
> Computer Network Professionals


Thank u raja for the valuable info. Can pl confrm the following

1. 10 Points allocation for 489 visa will be on date of the experience of month i.e. 09/nov or nov only.
2. With 65 point will i get invite for 263111 code as it is in pro rata basis.

Do reply

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## panna

rajagrm said:


> As per current policy there will be no 489 invites for prorata occupations. I'm waiting for 489 invite with 75 points(Including family sponsor 10 points).
> 
> *Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements* to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. *SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
> Accountants*
> Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
> ICT Business and System Analysts
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Other Engineering Professionals
> Computer Network Professionals


dear rajagrm
i applied for 263111 in last year dec 489fs with 65 points, co contacted on apr 2016, request complied in apr 2016.... since then no news. its going to be 11 months. whenever i call the dept, they say its under routine possess.. dont know why is this happening....


----------



## rajagrm

panna said:


> dear rajagrm
> i applied for 263111 in last year dec 489fs with 65 points, co contacted on apr 2016, request complied in apr 2016.... since then no news. its going to be 11 months. whenever i call the dept, they say its under routine possess.. dont know why is this happening....


Hi Panna, I seriously have no idea about the process as I'm still at EOI stage.. I'm sure that you will hear good new very soon.. Keep your hopes high  All the best


----------



## Owami2

Hi guys, pleased to inform you that l got the golden grant today!!! 
Timeline below
Southern Inland approval 23/09/2016
DIBP invitation. 27/09/2016
Visa lodged 20/10/2016 (all docs frontloaded including pcc,meds etc.
Direct grant 01/11/2016. 

**grant received in 12 days**
Gsm Adelaide


----------



## andreyx108b

Owami2 said:


> Hi guys, pleased to inform you that l got the golden grant today!!!
> Timeline below
> Southern Inland approval 23/09/2016
> DIBP invitation. 27/09/2016
> Visa lodged 20/10/2016 (all docs frontloaded including pcc,meds etc.
> Direct grant 01/11/2016.
> 
> **grant received in 12 days**
> Gsm Adelaide




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owami2

Thanks mate!


----------



## Abdulrazzak

Hi guys

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdulrazzak

Have filled my EOI in Feb for insurance agent code 611211. Still the sponsorship has not received.

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdulrazzak

Experts pls advise

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus

Abdulrazzak said:


> Have filled my EOI in Feb for insurance agent code 611211. Still the sponsorship has not received.
> 
> Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


Which state have you applied? Or is it family sponsored?


----------



## pvermani

Owami2 said:


> Hi guys, pleased to inform you that l got the golden grant today!!!
> Timeline below
> Southern Inland approval 23/09/2016
> DIBP invitation. 27/09/2016
> Visa lodged 20/10/2016 (all docs frontloaded including pcc,meds etc.
> Direct grant 01/11/2016.
> 
> **grant received in 12 days**
> Gsm Adelaide


Hi Owami,

Many congratulations to you. Jus wanna ask wats your occupation?


----------



## Abdulrazzak

peedus said:


> Which state have you applied? Or is it family sponsored?


Applied for NSW 489 VISA,yes it is family sponsored. Pls advice

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbaby

rajagrm said:


> As per current policy there will be no 489 invites for prorata occupations. I'm waiting for 489 invite with 75 points(Including family sponsor 10 points).
> 
> *Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements* to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. *SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
> Accountants*
> Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
> ICT Business and System Analysts
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Other Engineering Professionals
> Computer Network Professionals


Hi Rajagrm,

May i know under what occupation u submitted your EOI for? is that general accountant?
and when was your EOI submitted date?

Thanks!


----------



## Owami2

Hi Pvermani, thanks! My occupation is accountant


----------



## rajagrm

Stormbaby said:


> Hi Rajagrm,
> 
> May i know under what occupation u submitted your EOI for? is that general accountant?
> and when was your EOI submitted date?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Stormbaby, I have submitted my EOI on September 10 and my occupation is Management accountant. 
75 points for 489 FS
70 Points for 190 NSW
65 points for 189

Before scoring 20 points for english, I have submitted EOI with 65 points on 15 May 2016 and later after working hard on PTE I was able to score Superior english and updated my EOI to 75 points for 489. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Stormbaby

rajagrm said:


> Hi Stormbaby, I have submitted my EOI on September 10 and my occupation is Management accountant.
> 75 points for 489 FS
> 70 Points for 190 NSW
> 65 points for 189
> 
> Before scoring 20 points for english, I have submitted EOI with 65 points on 15 May 2016 and later after working hard on PTE I was able to score Superior english and updated my EOI to 75 points for 489.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Thanks for the reply,

Please let us know when you got invited. 
Thanks!


----------



## rajagrm

Stormbaby said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Please let us know when you got invited.
> Thanks!


Sure, but do you think I will get invited in near future ? Things are getting tougher for accountants.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

hrkhadka said:


> hi everybody....
> Today i got my visa for 489 FS (direct grant):cheer2::cheer2:
> feeling so nice
> i think today is visa grant day and wish most of u receive grant today
> Best of luck
> and lots of thanks to this forum and friends


Hi congratulations: i have a question did your sttaus in the website changed from received to allocated or anything else...mine is just showing "Received". Please see my signature. Thanks


----------



## drjengoa

Owami2 said:


> Hi guys, pleased to inform you that l got the golden grant today!!!
> Timeline below
> Southern Inland approval 23/09/2016
> DIBP invitation. 27/09/2016
> Visa lodged 20/10/2016 (all docs frontloaded including pcc,meds etc.
> Direct grant 01/11/2016.
> 
> **grant received in 12 days**
> Gsm Adelaide


Did you apply from onshore? 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrkhadka

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi congratulations: i have a question did your sttaus in the website changed from received to allocated or anything else...mine is just showing "Received". Please see my signature. Thanks


i got a mail saying "visa grant notice"


----------



## DeepaliVohra

hrkhadka said:


> i got a mail saying "visa grant notice"


Sorry for another question so your status never changed from "Received documents"and nothing in between...am i correct in understanding.


----------



## toAustralia

hrkhadka said:


> i got a mail saying "visa grant notice"


Are you an onshore applicant? 

233512


----------



## DeepaliVohra

DeepaliVohra said:


> Sorry for another question so your status never changed from "Received documents"and nothing in between...am i correct in understanding.


Hi - I am amending my question, what did the status say on your immiaccount...was it "received documents" throughout or it had changed...sorry for so many qusetions. TIA..


----------



## hrkhadka

DeepaliVohra said:


> Sorry for another question so your status never changed from "Received documents"and nothing in between...am i correct in understanding.


actually i did my processing via agent of australia so i dont know exactly what was on the website


----------



## hrkhadka

toAustralia said:


> Are you an onshore applicant?
> 
> 233512


my brother is in australia. he used a agent there to process my case. i am offshore (in Nepal)


----------



## DeepaliVohra

hrkhadka said:


> actually i did my processing via agent of australia so i dont know exactly what was on the website


Ok Thanks....is it possible for you to check with your agent....i hope i am not asking for too much, if yes then please ignore my request. Thanks


----------



## Lexa111

Hello Everyone,

Has points been increased to 65 now for 489 visa? I am very confused and didn't really understand what it means by last invitation rounds really. Can someone please tell me what this means? I will be applying for NSW state sponsorship visa. Thank you very much.

I mean this"Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations."


----------



## Owami2

drjengoa said:


> Owami2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, pleased to inform you that l got the golden grant today!!!
> Timeline below
> Southern Inland approval 23/09/2016
> DIBP invitation. 27/09/2016
> Visa lodged 20/10/2016 (all docs frontloaded including pcc,meds etc.
> Direct grant 01/11/2016.
> 
> **grant received in 12 days**
> Gsm Adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply from onshore?
> 
> Hi there, no l am offshore.
Click to expand...


----------



## hrkhadka

DeepaliVohra said:


> Ok Thanks....is it possible for you to check with your agent....i hope i am not asking for too much, if yes then please ignore my request. Thanks


actually its my brother who was in contact with the agent.. and now they are done with everything. and i know my brother... he is not going to ask agent anything
so sorry for that


----------



## DeepaliVohra

hrkhadka said:


> actually its my brother who was in contact with the agent.. and now they are done with everything. and i know my brother... he is not going to ask agent anything
> so sorry for that


No problems...thanks and all the best!!!!


----------



## peedus

139 days.
Preparing myself to become job ready in Australia.


----------



## hrkhadka

peedus said:


> 139 days.
> Preparing myself to become job ready in Australia.


job ready in australia? how?


----------



## mspaint

anyone received ITA under pro-rata occupation (i.e. ICT / accountant) from 489 Family Sponsor?


----------



## JaslynJ

I did, but it's an unexpected invitation - probably out of system error.


----------



## tanaynash

And finally the *Golden Email* - The Grant Email ...

Thank you everyone! Woooohhhooo ... Finally it's here... 

Good luck and hang in everybody ... You shall get it soon ...


----------



## DeepaliVohra

tanaynash said:


> And finally the *Golden Email* - The Grant Email ...
> 
> Thank you everyone! Woooohhhooo ... Finally it's here...
> 
> Good luck and hang in everybody ... You shall get it soon ...


Congratulations, can you please share your timeline.


----------



## tanaynash

DeepaliVohra said:


> Congratulations, can you please share your timeline.


I thought I had updated my timeline in my *SIGNATURE* but it's not updated  Here it is ...

Code : 261313 (With 7 each IELTS score)
ACS assesment application: Apr 26, 2016
Positive Skill Assesment : Apr 29, 2016
EOI applied: May 6, 2016
NSW Invite (489 Regional): Jul 8, 2016
Visa Application (With Form 80): Jul 22, 2016
1st CO (For PCC & Medicals): Aug 1, 2016
PCC & Medicals uploaded: Aug 5, 2016
Few emails sent for update with no reply...
THE VISA GRANT: Nov 8, 2016
Visa GRANT in 109 Days


----------



## DeepaliVohra

tanaynash said:


> I thought I had updated my timeline in my *SIGNATURE* but it's not updated  Here it is ...
> 
> Code : 261313 (With 7 each IELTS score)
> ACS assesment application: Apr 26, 2016
> Positive Skill Assesment : Apr 29, 2016
> EOI applied: May 6, 2016
> NSW Invite (489 Regional): Jul 8, 2016
> Visa Application (With Form 80): Jul 22, 2016
> 1st CO (For PCC & Medicals): Aug 1, 2016
> PCC & Medicals uploaded: Aug 5, 2016
> Few emails sent for update with no reply...
> THE VISA GRANT: Nov 8, 2016
> Visa GRANT in 109 Days


Thank you so much.....and all the best once again!!!


----------



## tanaynash

DeepaliVohra said:


> Thank you so much.....and all the best once again!!!


Thanks Deepali and good luck with ur application... Shud be there soon...

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mspaint

JaslynJ said:


> I did, but it's an unexpected invitation - probably out of system error.


cool man... yet I dun believe that they will make such error.. 
from my observation, the occupation ceiling is shared between 189 and 489... 
I was just wondering would a 489 applicant with 60+10pts (family sponsor) be able to get priority over 189 applicant with 65pts. With your case perhaps this is the proven logic? if we can have more cases then we can know it clearer.


----------



## andreyx108b

tanaynash said:


> I thought I had updated my timeline in my *SIGNATURE* but it's not updated  Here it is ...
> 
> 
> 
> Code : 261313 (With 7 each IELTS score)
> 
> ACS assesment application: Apr 26, 2016
> 
> Positive Skill Assesment : Apr 29, 2016
> 
> EOI applied: May 6, 2016
> 
> NSW Invite (489 Regional): Jul 8, 2016
> 
> Visa Application (With Form 80): Jul 22, 2016
> 
> 1st CO (For PCC & Medicals): Aug 1, 2016
> 
> PCC & Medicals uploaded: Aug 5, 2016
> 
> Few emails sent for update with no reply...
> 
> THE VISA GRANT: Nov 8, 2016
> 
> Visa GRANT in 109 Days




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

tanaynash said:


> And finally the *Golden Email* - The Grant Email ...
> 
> Thank you everyone! Woooohhhooo ... Finally it's here...
> 
> Good luck and hang in everybody ... You shall get it soon ...


Congrats tanay. After a long wait u recived the golden grant. All the best

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

Today the invitation round is there. Anybody can confirm will i get invite as i am getting 65 points today.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaslynJ

mspaint said:


> cool man... yet I dun believe that they will make such error..
> from my observation, the occupation ceiling is shared between 189 and 489...
> I was just wondering would a 489 applicant with 60+10pts (family sponsor) be able to get priority over 189 applicant with 65pts. With your case perhaps this is the proven logic? if we can have more cases then we can know it clearer.


There was a system glitch for the round 31st of August 2016, so they delayed the invitation till the next day, i.e. the day I received my invitation. Since then, I haven't heard people with pro-rata occupation received the invitation for visa 489 FS. 

I talked to an experienced migration agent, he said I shouldn't have received the invitation for visa 489 FS because I should've gotten an invitation for visa 189 first (even though I had 60 points only), then visa 489 FS. However, one of my friends who submitted his EOI for 489 FS with 55 points + 10 points two years ago got his invitation after 1 year of waiting while the occupation's pro-ratad (60 points at the time for 2613). He submitted in 2014, then got the invitation in 2015. 

I was counting on 489 FS in July, predicting I won't get 189 with 60 points before my previous visa expires. However, after a month of waiting, researching, and talking to people, I was told that people with 60 points 189 are given priority over 489 FS. So, I technically lost hope on 489 FS after that. But miracle happened, so I'd encourage people submit their 489 FS EOI if they can.


----------



## Usernameless

Owami2 said:


> Hi guys, pleased to inform you that l got the golden grant today!!!
> Timeline below
> Southern Inland approval 23/09/2016
> DIBP invitation. 27/09/2016
> Visa lodged 20/10/2016 (all docs frontloaded including pcc,meds etc.
> Direct grant 01/11/2016.
> 
> **grant received in 12 days**
> Gsm Adelaide



Congratulations! Did you upload Form 80?


----------



## guddetishiva

tanaynash said:


> And finally the *Golden Email* - The Grant Email ...
> 
> Thank you everyone! Woooohhhooo ... Finally it's here...
> 
> Good luck and hang in everybody ... You shall get it soon ...


Congrats...I am also waiting since 16th July..i hope will get that golden email soon...

State: TAS 489 SS
Anzsco: 261313
Lodged: 16th july 2016
Case officer: 5th Aug 2016
Grant::fingerscrossed:


----------



## tanaynash

guddetishiva said:


> Congrats...I am also waiting since 16th July..i hope will get that golden email soon...
> 
> State: TAS 489 SS
> Anzsco: 261313
> Lodged: 16th july 2016
> Case officer: 5th Aug 2016
> Grant::fingerscrossed:


Good luck... U will... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## guddetishiva

tanaynash said:


> Good luck... U will...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thank you..


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations guyz who got grant&#55357;&#56464;&#55357;&#56464;


----------



## tanaynash

deepgill said:


> Congratulations guyz who got grant&#55357;&#56464;&#55357;&#56464;


Thnx 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

rtbrfr said:


> Congrats tanay. After a long wait u recived the golden grant. All the best
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Yes, yes... Finally! You know very well... Thank u so much... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mspaint

JaslynJ said:


> There was a system glitch for the round 31st of August 2016, so they delayed the invitation till the next day, i.e. the day I received my invitation. Since then, I haven't heard people with pro-rata occupation received the invitation for visa 489 FS.
> 
> I talked to an experienced migration agent, he said I shouldn't have received the invitation for visa 489 FS because I should've gotten an invitation for visa 189 first (even though I had 60 points only), then visa 489 FS. However, one of my friends who submitted his EOI for 489 FS with 55 points + 10 points two years ago got his invitation after 1 year of waiting while the occupation's pro-ratad (60 points at the time for 2613). He submitted in 2014, then got the invitation in 2015.
> 
> I was counting on 489 FS in July, predicting I won't get 189 with 60 points before my previous visa expires. However, after a month of waiting, researching, and talking to people, I was told that people with 60 points 189 are given priority over 489 FS. So, I technically lost hope on 489 FS after that. But miracle happened, so I'd encourage people submit their 489 FS EOI if they can.


ic... if so you are a real lucky man!


----------



## rajagrm

mspaint said:


> cool man... yet I dun believe that they will make such error..
> from my observation, the occupation ceiling is shared between 189 and 489...
> I was just wondering would a 489 applicant with 60+10pts (family sponsor) be able to get priority over 189 applicant with 65pts. With your case perhaps this is the proven logic? if we can have more cases then we can know it clearer.


What he is saying is right... DIBP has invited pro-rata occupations for 489 once

Luckiest 100 visa applicants - Skill select 489 visa | Iscah


----------



## mspaint

rajagrm said:


> What he is saying is right... DIBP has invited pro-rata occupations for 489 once
> 
> Luckiest 100 visa applicants - Skill select 489 visa | Iscah


thanks for the info.. it's really surprising me.. 
for sure they need more software engineers as from times to times there are different technical glitches... yet it isn't all that bad haha.


----------



## rtbrfr

Dear friends, please confirm how much time it will take to get invite for 263111 with 65 points in 489 visa. This profession is in pro-rata category. Hop i will get invite in next round as they have increased the quota from 100 to 150.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa

Hi guys,

I just submitted EOI for 489 FS for 233512 with 65 points.
I checked myimmitrucker and found that some have not been invited for more than a year. Also only a few were invited in SC489 FS.
Is that true I mean would it take that long!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdulrazzak

Guy how to track EOI status

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## kapilarora4

*@Rani74 , Statutory declaration not accepted, please help.*



Rani74 said:


> The letter says "Statutory Declaration is not acceptable" .
> 
> Is this going to be show stopper? After having paid visa charges for the four of us almost 4 L! Don't want this to happen!



Hi Rani,

I could see that you have updated your signature with Grant, Congratulation!!!

I am in the same situation where you were and my CO said "Statutory declaration not acceptable". Can you please guide me with all that you did to convince the CO. I haven't got much information on this and really happy to see that people are going through to Grant after this hurdle. Gives me a lot of hope. I have already paid for the whole family and is bit anxious now .


----------



## Singh8819

*plzz guide someone *

hi guys, 
I m new to this thread 
As i hv my sister in melbourne so they have sponsored me and i got recent invitation of 489 and thr a lot many questions running in mind about this 49 visa

hope u guys ll help me :rain:

1st- if i apply for this visa they will grant me 4 year visa and i knw i hv to work for 1 year in specified regional area and 1 year i have to live thr 
bt suppose if i m nt getting job in specified regional area can i move to other regional area in search of job???

2nd-
what are the limitation of 489 visa as compared to visa 190??

3rd 
can i stay or move free like a tourist anywhere in australia before finding a job like if i stay my 1st year with my sisters place and thn i go back to state and do job.. or is it like i cant roam expect to the specified state ??:jaw:

4th 
if i pay tax by my own every month ??say by driving courier van or cabs will immigration will consider it as a legal job of 1 year as per condition of visa ??

I knw query is annoying bt plz guy i need ur help 

4th


----------



## hrkhadka

Singh8819 said:


> hi guys,
> I m new to this thread
> As i hv my sister in melbourne so they have sponsored me and i got recent invitation of 489 and thr a lot many questions running in mind about this 49 visa
> 
> hope u guys ll help me :rain:
> 
> 1st- if i apply for this visa they will grant me 4 year visa and i knw i hv to work for 1 year in specified regional area and 1 year i have to live thr
> bt suppose if i m nt getting job in specified regional area can i move to other regional area in search of job???
> 
> 2nd-
> what are the limitation of 489 visa as compared to visa 190??
> 
> 3rd
> can i stay or move free like a tourist anywhere in australia before finding a job like if i stay my 1st year with my sisters place and thn i go back to state and do job.. or is it like i cant roam expect to the specified state ??:jaw:
> 
> 4th
> if i pay tax by my own every month ??say by driving courier van or cabs will immigration will consider it as a legal job of 1 year as per condition of visa ??
> 
> I knw query is annoying bt plz guy i need ur help
> 
> 4th


in my opinion: (me too 489 FS)
ans 1: u r allowed to work in any designated area of all australia. and luckily victoria state is a designated area including melbourne 

ans 2:489 vs 190.. in 190 u r not allowed to leave the state for min 2 yrs. for 489 FS u can be anywhere in australia but designated area. 190 is PR which means 190 will have all facilited provided by the nation like loan, medical etc

ans 3: i think u will not get entry to the area which r not designated area ex. sydney (just my assumtion.. i m not clear about it)

ans 4: yes it will be considered as legel job


----------



## DeepaliVohra

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got direct grant, it took only tree month from the day I lodged the visa. It took 5 weeks for NT SS.
> 
> If you uploaded all documents such as PCC, medical, you may grant visa within three months.


Hi - i have a question while waiting for visa did your status change in immi account from"Received" to progress or anything like CO assigned....please advise.


----------



## Maxzone

Finally got the golden email from DIBP. Subclass 489 ( Southern Highland). So far big relief for me.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Maxzone said:


> Finally got the golden email from DIBP. Subclass 489 ( Southern Highland). So far big relief for me.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Gowtham1589

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi - i have a question while waiting for visa did your status change in immi account from"Received" to progress or anything like CO assigned....please advise.




Hi Deepali,

Seems like u r worried about your status on your immi account. Could you tell me the current status on ur page .,!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Deepali,
> 
> Seems like u r worried about your status on your immi account. Could you tell me the current status on ur page .,!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Received" hasnt changed a bit...


----------



## Gowtham1589

DeepaliVohra said:


> "Received" hasnt changed a bit...




Did u get assigned with CO? Any confirmation mail received from CO asking for medicals nd PCC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Gowtham1589 said:


> Did u get assigned with CO? Any confirmation mail received from CO asking for medicals nd PCC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No...


----------



## Gowtham1589

DeepaliVohra said:


> No...




Cool. So u haven't been assigned with any CO. Once your case is assigned, status will change to "assessment in progress". Don't worry about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia

Maxzone said:


> Finally got the golden email from DIBP. Subclass 489 ( Southern Highland). So far big relief for me.


Congratulations..

Are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## Maxzone

toAustralia said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> Are you an onshore applicant?


Thanks 
Also I am currently living in designated ( regional) area. As I found a job here I moved in before my visa was granted.


----------



## panna

its been 11.5 months since applied. no response from dipt. highly disappointed....


----------



## Preax

panna said:


> its been 11.5 months since applied. no response from dipt. highly disappointed....


Whats ur occupation ?

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## panna

263111


----------



## pvermani

Maxzone said:


> Finally got the golden email from DIBP. Subclass 489 ( Southern Highland). So far big relief for me.



Many congratulations


----------



## ravee183

I am waiting for invitaion subclass 190 for 342315 NSW since July (55+5)
Can anyone suggest me Instead of waiting 190 can i try 489(regional area).

For 489 can i get benifit such as centerlink amount for my kids and medi care.etc..


----------



## Gowtham1589

ravee183 said:


> I am waiting for invitaion subclass 190 for 342315 NSW since July (55+5)
> Can anyone suggest me Instead of waiting 190 can i try 489(regional area).
> 
> For 489 can i get benifit such as centerlink amount for my kids and medi care.etc..




In 489, you'll not get any benefits like 189/190.,. No medical care, u have to pay a large sum for insurance .,. So if u have points for 190, I suggest you to wait for that invitation.,.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi Gowtham- would you know how large?

Ravee- In some posts, some people have mentioned what can be done as an substitute to the medical and I feel it is not bad as it seems, yes it is meagre than 190/189 but should not be the criteria of taking/rejecting 489. Think for yourself and decide..However, 190 is better but for some 489 is the only ray of hope..


----------



## ravee183

Gowtham1589 said:


> ravee183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for invitaion subclass 190 for 342315 NSW since July (55+5)
> Can anyone suggest me Instead of waiting 190 can i try 489(regional area).
> 
> For 489 can i get benifit such as centerlink amount for my kids and medi care.etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 489, you'll not get any benefits like 189/190.,. No medical care, u have to pay a large sum for insurance .,. So if u have points for 190, I suggest you to wait for that invitation.,.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi Gowtham,

Thank you so much for your information, I hope i can expect my invitation before next year.

This waiting duration make me lots of confuss in mind. Hope for the best.


----------



## ravee183

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Gowtham- would you know how large?
> 
> Ravee- In some posts, some people have mentioned what can be done as an substitute to the medical and I feel it is not bad as it seems, yes it is meagre than 190/189 but should not be the criteria of taking/rejecting 489. Think for yourself and decide..However, 190 is better but for some 489 is the only ray of hope..


Hi Giri,

Thanks for your kindwords.


----------



## Guilhermebv

ravee183 said:


> Hi Gowtham,
> 
> Thank you so much for your information, I hope i can expect my invitation before next year.
> 
> This waiting duration make me lots of confuss in mind. Hope for the best.


Hi Gowtham,
My situation is similar, I got invited to 489 with QLD sponsor and my deadline is december 31st. In January I will be able to apply for NSW 190. About schools, with 489 you can pay for schools the same amount as resident, about medicare I think the resident is able to enjoy medicare after the second year of the PR. 
I will apply for my 489 at the end of november, "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush".

QLD EIO 29-09
QLD Invite 04-10
QLD Applied 14-10
ITA 01-11
Points 50+10
Civil Engineering Desing Draftsperson
Ielts 6.0 0 points
Bachelor degree 15
Age 25
Experience 10 (january will become 15)


----------



## Gowtham1589

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Gowtham- would you know how large?
> 
> Ravee- In some posts, some people have mentioned what can be done as an substitute to the medical and I feel it is not bad as it seems, yes it is meagre than 190/189 but should not be the criteria of taking/rejecting 489. Think for yourself and decide..However, 190 is better but for some 489 is the only ray of hope..




Hi Giri,

I guess around $200 per month. Not sure. But heard from my sister, like insurance is the big deal for 489.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589

ravee183 said:


> Hi Gowtham,
> 
> Thank you so much for your information, I hope i can expect my invitation before next year.
> 
> This waiting duration make me lots of confuss in mind. Hope for the best.




Hi Ravee,

You'll get invited soon. Hope before Christmas and new year holidays.!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589

Guilhermebv said:


> Hi Gowtham,
> 
> My situation is similar, I got invited to 489 with QLD sponsor and my deadline is december 31st. In January I will be able to apply for NSW 190. About schools, with 489 you can pay for schools the same amount as resident, about medicare I think the resident is able to enjoy medicare after the second year of the PR.
> 
> I will apply for my 489 at the end of november, "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush".
> 
> 
> 
> QLD EIO 29-09
> 
> QLD Invite 04-10
> 
> QLD Applied 14-10
> 
> ITA 01-11
> 
> Points 50+10
> 
> Civil Engineering Desing Draftsperson
> 
> Ielts 6.0 0 points
> 
> Bachelor degree 15
> 
> Age 25
> 
> Experience 10 (january will become 15)




That's a tough situation buddy. I would say let's gamble. Your 489 invitation is valid till 31st December . From January u r eligible for 190.,
Go ahead and apply for 489., 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu

200 per month is indeed huge..But guess, it differs state wise, plus some employer's also pay for it..I guess, someone on 489, staying there, would be in a better position to guide us.


----------



## Gowtham1589

Giri vishnu said:


> 200 per month is indeed huge..But guess, it differs state wise, plus some employer's also pay for it..I guess, someone on 489, staying there, would be in a better position to guide us.




Yes someone who's is staying there might help.

Employer's also pay? All the employers will not pay . What if u a employer is ready to hire u and not interested to cover ur insurance. To survive, many will join in any job over there. So it's like walking on a rope.,! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu

Ya true, employer can propose the same..and with no option, people will have to take that.

I did send a pm to someone on 489, staying in Darwin with these kind of questions, shall keep you posted once I hear from him..


----------



## Gowtham1589

Giri vishnu said:


> Ya true, employer can propose the same..and with no option, people will have to take that.
> 
> I did send a pm to someone on 489, staying in Darwin with these kind of questions, shall keep you posted once I hear from him..




Thanks Giri.,.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

Anybody got invite

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi All, for medical in 489- yes, we need to take it individually with cost of 250 $ per month, however public schools are free of cost and we can inform the schools about pre enrolment. Though I do not have kids now but this info might help some..

It does not seem a very bad option now to me for 2 years as working rights are same like 190 with employer not being bias too..


----------



## toAustralia

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, for medical in 489- yes, we need to take it individually with cost of 250 $ per month, however public schools are free of cost and we can inform the schools about pre enrolment. Though I do not have kids now but this info might help some..
> 
> It does not seem a very bad option now to me for 2 years as working rights are same like 190 with employer not being bias too..


Is it 250$ per person for a month, including kids?

233512


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi To- Let me check this part and revert..


----------



## Giri vishnu

If you are on a 489 and the baby is born in Australia, the baby takes the same visa as yours. So the baby will be on a 489 as well and will be added to your private insurance.


----------



## robinbharara14

Hello
489 FS Melbourne case
Eoi 26 may 2015 , analyst programmer 65 points
Eoi approved 14 sep 2016
489 app lodged 27 sep 16
Med 15 oct 16
Sponsor declaration provided to CO 4 NOV
Grant ???

Can anybody have a look and suggest when i can get grant??


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

Hi,
Any one please tell me how we can apply for VISA 489 without family member sponsorship? I come to know many people applied without family sponsorship. Is there any one in this group, who applied without family sponsorship? Please guide me. 
I have 60points overall and planning to apply(Software Engineer). 
Please suggest.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi I applied for NT- SS, you can PM me for any query..


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

Than you. I have PM you.


----------



## Guilhermebv

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi,
> Any one please tell me how we can apply for VISA 489 without family member sponsorship? I come to know many people applied without family sponsorship. Is there any one in this group, who applied without family sponsorship? Please guide me.
> I have 60points overall and planning to apply(Software Engineer).
> Please suggest.


You can aplply using a State Sponsor, each State has its particular rules. 
Australian Capital Territory 
Migrating - Canberra - Create your future
New South Wales
NSW Department of Industry
Northern Territory
Pathways through business and skilled migration - Australia's Northern Territory
Queensland
Home | Migration Queensland
South Australia
Home
Tasmania
http://www.migration.tas.gov.au/
Victoria
Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria
Western Australia
Migration WA - Living in Western Australia


----------



## panna

robinbharara14 said:


> Hello
> 489 FS Melbourne case
> Eoi 26 may 2015 , analyst programmer 65 points
> Eoi approved 14 sep 2016
> 489 app lodged 27 sep 16
> Med 15 oct 16
> Sponsor declaration provided to CO 4 NOV
> Grant ???
> 
> Can anybody have a look and suggest when i can get grant??


dear robin
i am also in the same position. provide me your contact no..


----------



## guddetishiva

*VEVO Status*

Dear friends when i am trying to check Visa Entitlement Verification Online(VEVO) it is giving me the following message..

]You do not have a current Australian visa. If you are in Australia, you must contact the department's Community Status Resolution Service (CSRS) in your nearest capital city as soon as possible to discuss available visa or departure options. Generally you can be granted a bridging visa while you resolve your immigration status with the CSRS. Phone 1300 853 773 or see more information online.

Ofcourse my visa status is "Assessment in Progress" But till 2 days back it was showing that..
The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again. Otherwise, please visit our Help with VEVO webpage for more information about why you may have received this error message.

Since two days it is showing the first message. do any one have any idea about this..

Now it is clear that my details are recognized by VEVO, does it mean visa processing has reached final stage?? or every one who applied will get the same message??

Thank you.

489 TAS SS
Applied: 16 July 2016
CO: 5th Aug 2016
Status: Assessment in Progress.


----------



## Maxzone

Hi folks, Just a quick question came in my
Mind. Is it mendatory to have private health insurance for 489 visa holder ? As in 489 visa there was one condition that was 8539. Any suggestions.


----------



## panna

Dear all 
please let me know what should we do after completing one year of apply. called several times to DIBP, the only answer came out is wait your visa is under process. thanks


----------



## DeepaliVohra

panna said:


> Dear all
> please let me know what should we do after completing one year of apply. called several times to DIBP, the only answer came out is wait your visa is under process. thanks


Can you please share the phon eno. where you have been calling...that would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## panna

deepalivohra said:


> can you please share the phon eno. Where you have been calling...that would be very helpful. Thanks


0061731367000


----------



## DeepaliVohra

panna said:


> 0061731367000


Thanks


----------



## Gowtham1589

panna said:


> 0061731367000




Hi Bro,

This number is not valid now. They have blocked this number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robinbharara14

Hello

Is there chance or trend to do employer verification after medicals and form 80. Its around 40 days passed after medicals. Status in progress... More then two months passed for visa applied dated 27 sep. 489 FS Melbourne.

Please reply as per your experiences.


----------



## panna

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> This number is not valid now. They have blocked this number.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last call i maid was on nov first week. it was working...


----------



## panna

DeepaliVohra said:


> Thanks


congrats Deepali....


----------



## DeepaliVohra

panna said:


> congrats Deepali....


Thank you so much and All the best!!!


----------



## guddetishiva

DeepaliVohra said:


> Thank you so much and All the best!!!


Congrats...Did you call immigration about status before your grant??


----------



## DeepaliVohra

guddetishiva said:


> Congrats...Did you call immigration about status before your grant??


Thanks...yes I did.


----------



## guddetishiva

DeepaliVohra said:


> Thanks...yes I did.


Thank you for your response...Can you please tell us what was your conversation with Immigraton on phone..


----------



## guddetishiva

Dear friends.. Will it be any use if we make a call about status..??


----------



## DeepaliVohra

guddetishiva said:


> Thank you for your response...Can you please tell us what was your conversation with Immigraton on phone..


Since we did not have the CO allocation so we asked about that and also the process.


----------



## mirza7

*489 visa*

Dear friends,

Is it OK to call immigration office for status when you have submitted an application through an agent?

what is the normal timing for 489 visa grants these days. 

Regards,
Mirza


----------



## peedus

mirza7 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Is it OK to call immigration office for status when you have submitted an application through an agent?
> 
> what is the normal timing for 489 visa grants these days.
> 
> Regards,
> Mirza


My advice - don't call or email until 3 months as it is DIBP's prescribed processing time. 

To get faster grant, be sure to upload all necessary documents before CO is allocated. CO is generally allocated within a month of visa lodgement.


----------



## toAustralia

Dear experts I have a doubt regarding 489FS visa application documents upload.

I am applying through an agent.
My agent has lodged the visa application. Now when uploading the documents my agent is saying that we can upload the documents related to the sponsor(sponsor declaration form,documents to prove our relationship, passport copies etc) only when the co asks for it. Is it true?

I am confused because I have seen many forum members advising to upload all the documents before the co gets allocated. 

233512


----------



## peedus

toAustralia said:


> Dear experts I have a doubt regarding 489FS visa application documents upload.
> 
> I am applying through an agent.
> My agent has lodged the visa application. Now when uploading the documents my agent is saying that we can upload the documents related to the sponsor(sponsor declaration form,documents to prove our relationship, passport copies etc) only when the co asks for it. Is it true?
> 
> I am confused because I have seen many forum members advising to upload all the documents before the co gets allocated.
> 
> 233512


It's not true. If you are expecting direct grant, upload all the documents before CO is allocated.


----------



## Preax

peedus said:


> It's not true. If you are expecting direct grant, upload all the documents before CO is allocated.


What about the medicals. Do we need to stay till a CO is assigned. If i have lodge the visa ? 

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## mspaint

are there any "first entry" requirement once a 489 visa granted?
and if yes...
-how many days for us to prepare for the first entry? says within 1 year?
-the 4-year VISA expiry will count from first entry or VISA grant date?

thank you!


----------



## peedus

Preax said:


> What about the medicals. Do we need to stay till a CO is assigned. If i have lodge the visa ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


Frontload everything including medicals, do not wait for CO contact. That will save our as well as CO's time.


----------



## peedus

mspaint said:


> are there any "first entry" requirement once a 489 visa granted?
> and if yes...
> -how many days for us to prepare for the first entry? says within 1 year?
> -the 4-year VISA expiry will count from first entry or VISA grant date?
> 
> thank you!


The grant email contains the first entry date ie Initial Entry Date. It is always less than a year and depends on many factors such as medicals and PCC.

The visa expiry date is also mentioned in grant letter which will count from grant date.


----------



## panna

Hi DeepaliVohra, when was your last call to DIBP?


----------



## toAustralia

Has anyone lodged visa application recently? That is after the system maintenance performed last month.

My agent is saying that after the system maintenance dibp has introduced a limit for the number of documents we can upload.



233512


----------



## guddetishiva

Every day i think that i should not check the immiaccount frequently and let it come when it comes..but i can't..It is so hard to forget about application and do our regular work..


----------



## peedus

guddetishiva said:


> Every day i think that i should not check the immiaccount frequently and let it come when it comes..but i can't..It is so hard to forget about application and do our regular work..


I used to do the same. There was not single day that I did not log into immiaccount. But I did not got chance to login at the day I got grant. I was out of town. I don't know if it was a mere coincidence or fate or conspiracy by DIBP . Haha


----------



## DeepaliVohra

panna said:


> Hi DeepaliVohra, when was your last call to DIBP?


Hi - I wrote an email on 30 Nov and I called only once and that was on 1st December early morning same day the visa was granted.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi All, immi account login is only possible after the invite and filling the application?


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hey Shiva and Peedus for which state have you applied?


----------



## peedus

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, immi account login is only possible after the invite and filling the application?


Account can be created before invitation too.


----------



## panna

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi - I wrote an email on 30 Nov and I called only once and that was on 1st December early morning same day the visa was granted.


Deepali, can you please tel us which no did you call? & What was the conversion?
Thanks
Panna


----------



## peedus

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Shiva and Peedus for which state have you applied?


I applied in Queensland.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

panna said:


> Deepali, can you please tel us which no did you call? & What was the conversion?
> Thanks
> Panna


I requested someone in Australia to call on my behalf as i was not able to call from here. Called on 131881 which is availiable on website, the caller on other side (DIBP) there recommended that its better to write rather than call. My question was different as there was no CO assigned on my case and the caller confirmed that CO is assigned only i cannot see thats it and the case is in progress.


----------



## guddetishiva

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Shiva and Peedus for which state have you applied?


Tasmania


----------



## panna

Dear all, 
I heard from one of my friend in AU, that all new ICT (EOI & visa Applications) been stoped till march 2017 due to high volume of pending ICT visa application. Is it true?
Do you have any such news please update....
Regards Panna


----------



## rtbrfr

Iscah just posted this minutes ago<br />
<br />
Good news for nurses and IT/Computing fields<br />
<br />
So hopefully they will makeup for the last missed round of invites in the next Dec 21 round <br />
<br />
----------<br />
Nurses are now NOT Pro Rata !!!<br />
<br />
——————————————<br />
<br />
At last some good news from DIBP<br />
<br />
We had speculated that the decision to make Nurses Pro Rata did not make any sense and that maybe it was an error in our 5th December thread. We emailed the DIBP policy area the same with our thoughts as to why this had been an error from the Department of Education who administer the invitations. They had not replied.<br />
<br />
We contacted the DIBP facebook page (as we had still not received a reply from the all important policy area). The DIBP facebook page advised us that Nurses had been made Pro rata on purpose ?? you can see that below :<br />
<br />
Incorrect facebook advice DIBP initially gave<br />
<br />
As a result we posted threads earlier today about that.<br />
<br />
However …. in breaking news we have just been advised by the DIBP policy area (the part of the department that administer the 189 visa program) that in fact Nurses are NOT Pro Rata. That this was a mistake in the last few rounds.<br />
<br />
And further the decision to not invite any IT/Computing Occupations in the last round was also a mistake that will be rectified in the 21/12/2016 round.<br />
<br />
That seems good news and it seems that from the 21st December skill select round, that Nurses will no longer have Pro rata restrictions on it which means that 60 points should be enough to get an invite. And that the IT/Computing occupations will be inviting again and the missed Pro rata places will be allocated to (according to what DIBP advised us).<br />
<br />
Please send any questions to us direct at [email protected] as it is easier to reply to you that way .<br />
<br />
--------<br />
<br />
http://www.iscah.com/nurses-are-now-not-pro-rata/<br />
<br />
<br />
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## guddetishiva

panna said:


> Dear all,
> I heard from one of my friend in AU, that all new ICT (EOI & visa Applications) been stoped till march 2017 due to high volume of pending ICT visa application. Is it true?
> Do you have any such news please update....
> Regards Panna


This news is for victoria state nominations. Only Victoria has stopped accepting new all ICT occupations till march 2017 not for all.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hey Deepali, how can we confirm if CO is assigned or not?


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Deepali, how can we confirm if CO is assigned or not?


Hi Vishnu - you will be able to figure that out from your immi account. Also in case you were asked for any additional documents from the time you have applied visa that means you have been assigned CO.

All the Best!


----------



## Giri vishnu

Ohk, so I should create my immi account first !!


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Giri vishnu said:


> Ohk, so I should create my immi account first !!


You must already have one, in case you have applied for visa, havent you????


----------



## Giri vishnu

No, I am waiting for the invite...


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Giri vishnu said:


> No, I am waiting for the invite...


Ok your timeline in signature is quite confusing. So i suggest go step by step and all will fall in place.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Really, I shall edit it then !!


----------



## robinbharara14

guddetishiva said:


> This news is for victoria state nominations. Only Victoria has stopped accepting new all ICT occupations till march 2017 not for all.


Hello

Is this the same problem for relative sponsorship living in victoria. My brother is in Melbourne victoria. And its 2 and half month now after aplying visa.

Is.my case is also on halt till March 2017??? Oh afraid....


----------



## satin

Hi friends, NT- SS- HR Advisor-223111,have submitted EOI on 26/11/16,,,60 points .what are my chances if any,how long its taking for them to get back with CO assignment etc,thanks


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hey Satin, I submitted on 13th October with 60 too, no update yet..


----------



## Gowtham1589

robinbharara14 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the same problem for relative sponsorship living in victoria. My brother is in Melbourne victoria. And its 2 and half month now after aplying visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Is.my case is also on halt till March 2017??? Oh afraid....




Hi Robin,

Nothing to worry about your application. Only new applicants can't submit EOI/VISA till march. You had submitted already , so just look forward with ur application .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sj.joy

Anyone applied for NSW FSC 489 state sponsorship?


----------



## satin

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Satin, I submitted on 13th October with 60 too, no update yet..


thanks!any idea from other members how long they take?


----------



## Giri vishnu

Well, I guess, by Jan they should reply; however, as per some, 60 points is not so catchy for them; But I don't agree. Many people have got with 60 points as well, so let's hope for the best..


----------



## satin

Giri vishnu said:


> Well, I guess, by Jan they should reply; however, as per some, 60 points is not so catchy for them; But I don't agree. Many people have got with 60 points as well, so let's hope for the best..


i do agree on 60 points since we are talking of 489 visa or with higher points one would prefer a 190 or 189,thanks,lets keep each other updated with developments.


----------



## guddetishiva

We Got Grant today guys..:cheer2: 

Thank you very much for your help throughout my process.. I pray god to get your grants soon..


----------



## rtbrfr

Any invite today

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sj.joy

Congrats


----------



## Giri vishnu

Congrats Shiva, one good news for Hyd...I am here too..wish me luck..


----------



## Kamboj

guddetishiva said:


> We Got Grant today guys..:cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your help throughout my process.. I pray god to get your grants soon..


Congratulations 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## guddetishiva

Giri vishnu said:


> Congrats Shiva, one good news for Hyd...I am here too..wish me luck..


Thank you vishnu.. I wish you will be invited very soon..


----------



## guddetishiva

Kamboj said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Thank you..


----------



## drjengoa

guddetishiva said:


> We Got Grant today guys..:cheer2:
> 
> Thank you very much for your help throughout my process.. I pray god to get your grants soon..


Thank God for your success. We hope to get ours too soon. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Owami2 said:


> Hi guys, pleased to inform you that l got the golden grant today!!!
> Timeline below
> Southern Inland approval 23/09/2016
> DIBP invitation. 27/09/2016
> Visa lodged 20/10/2016 (all docs frontloaded including pcc,meds etc.
> Direct grant 01/11/2016.
> 
> **grant received in 12 days**
> Gsm Adelaide


Congratulations!!!!
Can you please tell your ANZ code..


----------



## satin

Giri vishnu said:


> Congrats Shiva, one good news for Hyd...I am here too..wish me luck..


hi giri, i have a question,please tell me when to submit documents,only after EOI when the state send invite right?please clarify,thanks in advance


----------



## Giri vishnu

Yes, after the invite, we can front load the documents ( Medical, PCC and others)

For now, while we filled the EOI, company documents and other research docs are sufficient..


----------



## satin

Giri vishnu said:


> Yes, after the invite, we can front load the documents ( Medical, PCC and others)
> 
> For now, while we filled the EOI, company documents and other research docs are sufficient..


i have not submitted any documents so far, even employment letters or any other certificates,waiting to first get invite and then submit,what u suggest, how did u do or others did?,thnks


----------



## Giri vishnu

You through agent or your self?

While filling the EOI, what all docs you shared with them?


----------



## satin

Giri vishnu said:


> You through agent or your self?
> 
> While filling the EOI, what all docs you shared with them?


agent  nothing only eoi to nt


----------



## Giri vishnu

Atleast NT application form and research docs..


----------



## satin

Giri vishnu said:


> Atleast NT application form and research docs..


yes


----------



## Giri vishnu

Funds proof as well..


----------



## satin

Giri vishnu said:


> Funds proof as well..


so basically i have completed positive vetasses assessment and ielts so these two documents only my agent has asked for right now,no funds etc,,,they are saying that first we should receive an invite from NT and then should upload documents as they ask,please suggest if i may do any different!


----------



## Giri vishnu

my agent suggested to upload everything now, so I did now..funds proof etc..

May be check with other forum members too, how they did?


----------



## satin

Giri vishnu said:


> my agent suggested to upload everything now, so I did now..funds proof etc..
> 
> May be check with other forum members too, how they did?


ok,,,so can u kindly tell me what documents have u uploaded,funds,personal certificates and employment too??many thanks


----------



## Giri vishnu

correct + marriage certificate.


----------



## satin

Giri vishnu said:


> correct + marriage certificate.


basically everything! i wish we get more inputs from from other folks, ill check too,,,thanks!


----------



## Giri vishnu

ya, may be your agent is right too..check in other groups also..


----------



## satin

Any NT folks awaiting invite for 489 noc-223111 please ?please share the experiences..thanks


----------



## Preax

satin said:


> Any NT folks awaiting invite for 489 noc-223111 please ?please share the experiences..thanks


U applied for NT SS ??

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hey Preax, when are you leaving for Aus? All set?


----------



## Sj.joy

Anyone is waiting for NSW 489 visa ?


----------



## Dorasi

Sj.joy said:


> Anyone is waiting for NSW 489 visa ?


Hie, we're waiting for the visa. Lodged on 09/08/2016
CO contact 01/09 /2016
GSM Brisbane 
Grant??????? 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## satin

Preax said:


> U applied for NT SS ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


yes just at EOI stage....and u ?


----------



## Sj.joy

Dorasi said:


> Sj.joy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone is waiting for NSW 489 visa ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hie, we're waiting for the visa. Lodged on 09/08/2016
> CO contact 01/09 /2016
> GSM Brisbane
> Grant???????
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE Have you applied for state sponsorship or family sponsorship? I have r applied for state sponsorship Nsw far south coast on 01-12-2016. They send me an email which says they will be closed until January 19th.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hedwig

satin said:


> so basically i have completed positive vetasses assessment and ielts so these two documents only my agent has asked for right now,no funds etc,,,they are saying that first we should receive an invite from NT and then should upload documents as they ask,please suggest if i may do any different!


Hi Satin, your agent is wrong. Based on the instruction posted in the NT website, applicant is required to send various documents to the NT by email after EOI is lodged (please refer to the list of documents posted in the NT website). At least the following documents must be submitted:

- Application form 
- Evidence of EOI submitted
- Commitment statement
- Employability statement
- Financial statement
- CV
- All other required docs (Skill assessment, passport, qualification, English, etc)

Unlike other states, the NT never sends invitation when EOI is submitted but no supporting documents are sent via email to the NT mailbox.

Once you send the supporting documents are sent via email to the NT mailbox, you will receive an auto acknowledgement immediately (only some minutes after email is successfully sent). About 4-6 weeks later, you will receive an official acknowledgement stating your case number - this is when the NT starts to review your application.

Hope the above clarifies.


----------



## satin

Hedwig said:


> Hi Satin, your agent is wrong. Based on the instruction posted in the NT website, applicant is required to send various documents to the NT by email after EOI is lodged (please refer to the list of documents posted in the NT website). At least the following documents must be submitted:
> 
> - Application form
> - Evidence of EOI submitted
> - Commitment statement
> - Employability statement
> - Financial statement
> - CV
> - All other required docs (Skill assessment, passport, qualification, English, etc)
> 
> Unlike other states, the NT never sends invitation when EOI is submitted but no supporting documents are sent via email to the NT mailbox.
> 
> Once you send the supporting documents are sent via email to the NT mailbox, you will receive an auto acknowledgement immediately (only some minutes after email is successfully sent). About 4-6 weeks later, you will receive an official acknowledgement stating your case number - this is when the NT starts to review your application.
> 
> Hope the above clarifies.


Thanks Hedwig!i will definitely check...


----------



## Preax

satin said:


> yes just at EOI stage....and u ?


Visa lodge. Now waiting part 2

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa

Preax said:


> Visa lodge. Now waiting part 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


I've also been waiting since September. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vedurereddy

I lodged the Visa application on 05/08/2016
CO contact 17/08 /2016
GSM Brisbane 
Grant: Waiting...


----------



## rtbrfr

Dear friends any info on invite cut off date. How many issued?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## satin

Preax said:


> Visa lodge. Now waiting part 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


gudluck!


----------



## dar8

Waiting for the grant , no news after uploading further docs. 


---------------------------------------
EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79

Tas SS-Applied (55+5) - 12/10/2016 
SS Approved - 13/10/2016
SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
Medicals done - 27/10/2016
Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
Grant - Waiting


----------



## RKhan

Hi everyone,
Application launched....22nd June
Visa Grant...... 20th November.


----------



## rtbrfr

Dec 21st round results are uploaded....so 

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-December-2016-round-results.aspx

Only 344 invites are left out....

DOE effect - 65 points - 15/11/2016** 5.32 am

Hopefully many of us will get invite in next [email protected]



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

RKhan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Application launched....22nd June
> Visa Grant...... 20th November.




Thanks for updating!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

I request expert comments why i am not getting invite whn i have submitted EOI ON 06/11/16 with 65 points in 263111. Skill select shows cutoff as 15/11/16 last round i.e. 21st dec16. Please advise.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus

rtbrfr said:


> I request expert comments why i am not getting invite whn i have submitted EOI ON 06/11/16 with 65 points in 263111. Skill select shows cutoff as 15/11/16 last round i.e. 21st dec16. Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Hi, 
Your occupation id is 2631(Computer Network Professionals). Out if the total 1426 nos of occupational ceiling this year, ie max no of the ITA DIBP issues in this category, 1082 invitations has already been issued that is more than 75 percent, yet six more months are in this year. It means there is high competition in this occupation and the selected are either having higher points or waiting longer than you. Just my guess/opinion not expert comment.


----------



## rtbrfr

peedus said:


> Hi,
> Your occupation id is 2631(Computer Network Professionals). Out if the total 1426 nos of occupational ceiling this year, ie max no of the ITA DIBP issues in this category, 1082 invitations has already been issued that is more than 75 percent, yet six more months are in this year. It means there is high competition in this occupation and the selected are either having higher points or waiting longer than you. Just my guess/opinion not expert comment.


Thanks peedus for update. But since i am looking on 489 visa there should not be problem. Do comment

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus

rtbrfr said:


> Thanks peedus for update. But since i am looking on 489 visa there should not be problem. Do comment
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Hi,
If you are looking for family sponsored 489 visa, DIBP issues even less ITAs. Both 189 and 489 FS applicants are invited under same occupation ceilings but small and limited number are allocated for FS. That may be the reason for delay. There are many people waiting to get ITA under this stream in other occupation group also even they have high points.

But if you are looking for 489 SS, occupation ceiling are decided by state requirement and once state nominates, you dont have to wait for invitation rounds.


----------



## zpat978

*Help 489 NSW FSC*

Need help on certified true copies to apply for nsw far south coast 489 sponsorship

1. Have taken photocopy (balck and white) of the original documents
2. Got them certified from lawyer. Stamp has his address and registration numnber. No phone number or date. 
3. Taken Colored Scan of all documents. 

Will the above work for NSW FSC 489 application. I am worried that the certified copies dont have the lawyer telephone number and date of certification as a true copy. 

Also can anyone tell me i need to submit marriage cert and birth cert to nsw fsc for 489 sponsorship.


----------



## andreyx108b

zpat978 said:


> Need help on certified true copies to apply for nsw far south coast 489 sponsorship
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Have taken photocopy (balck and white) of the original documents
> 
> 2. Got them certified from lawyer. Stamp has his address and registration numnber. No phone number or date.
> 
> 3. Taken Colored Scan of all documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Will the above work for NSW FSC 489 application. I am worried that the certified copies dont have the lawyer telephone number and date of certification as a true copy.
> 
> 
> 
> Also can anyone tell me i need to submit marriage cert and birth cert to nsw fsc for 489 sponsorship.




Yes.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


so will it work?? 

1. Have taken photocopy (balck and white) of the original documents

2. Got them certified from lawyer. Stamp has his address and registration numnber. 

3. Taken Colored Scan of all documents.

The certified true copy does not have date of certification by lawyer or lawyer phone number.. Is it fine? 

Also do i need to submit marriage certificate to NSW for State Sponsorship 489?


----------



## zpat978

Guys lets have a watsapp group where people can share experience and ask questions. Anyone interested please send me ur number.


----------



## andreyx108b

zpat978 said:


> Guys lets have a watsapp group where people can share experience and ask questions. Anyone interested please send me ur number.




There are plenty. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sohamdk

*SC 489 for South Australia*

Hi,

I have applied for SC 489 for South Australia on 28th December, 2016. 

Advertising Specialist: 225111 Anzsco code

Total Points:
Age: 30
Qualification: 15
Experience: 5
English: 20
Total : 70
+ 10 for SC 489 in South Australia.
Total: 80 points

I have applied under high ranking candidates. My Vetassess is also cleared. Requesting you guys to advise by when can I get my invitation.

Regards


----------



## zpat978

Could you help me become a member? can i private message u my number to be added watsapp group for australia 489 visa?? 



andreyx108b said:


> There are plenty.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

zpat978 said:


> Could you help me become a member? can i private message u my number to be added watsapp group for australia 489 visa??




Please PM me.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

Anybody got invite today.

Sent from my HUAWEI MLA-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978

Have sent PM. Plz add me to relevant group. 



andreyx108b said:


> Please PM me.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mau_go

*entry/validation*

Hello everyone

I got my grant letter in may 2016. Entry date limit according to grant letter is feb 02 2017.
I have travelled to Australia in August 2016. So I have already activated my Visa.
But last week I got a new passport issued. So I have a bit of a fear that something goes wrong with my validation not been confirmed... Should I do something ?


----------



## dare420

is there any one who could tell me about skilled support email? does skilled support email effect visa processing time? i received skilled support email two months ago but last time case officer contacted me asking for additional information such as CV, employment proof etc was in July. Skilled support just as for couple of gaps in last ten years which i missed thinking one or two month does not matter to them.


----------



## andreyx108b

dare420 said:


> is there any one who could tell me about skilled support email? does skilled support email effect visa processing time? i received skilled support email two months ago but last time case officer contacted me asking for additional information such as CV, employment proof etc was in July. Skilled support just as for couple of gaps in last ten years which i missed thinking one or two month does not matter to them.




Some say it does has effect (team 13 rumors, search the forum for that, which seem to be unfounded) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## robinbharara14

Its around 3 and half months since i lodged 489 FS visa with 65 points( programmer) . and no visa grant till now. Its more than two months i have heard any response from CO.

Last doc submitted on 7 nov as per CO requirement.

Can anybody suggest what could be the issue?


----------



## Dorasi

robinbharara14 said:


> Its around 3 and half months since i lodged 489 FS visa with 65 points( programmer) . and no visa grant till now. Its more than two months i have heard any response from CO.
> 
> Last doc submitted on 7 nov as per CO requirement.
> 
> Can anybody suggest what could be the issue?


Our application was lodged on the 9th of Aug 2016 
CO contact 01 Sept 2016 
GSM Brisbane 
Grant????? 
I have called and emailed 3 times but was told that our application was within the processing times. The lady says it's taking 6 months to process the application. So we just have to wait and be patient. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

Dear friends any invite in 489 ss

Sent from my HUAWEI MLA-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## mspaint

hey guys, need your help..

I've just lodged the 489 SS visa application and completed the payment.

When I click the "Attach documents" page I thought I will see a list of categories (like those youtube tutorial for 189 application) including identity proof, employment etc for me to upload relevant documents to each category.

Yet I got this message only:
"This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date."

As I'd like to upload documents upfront... may I get some advice from those who have successfully applied? 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## mspaint

mspaint said:


> hey guys, need your help..
> 
> I've just lodged the 489 SS visa application and completed the payment.
> 
> When I click the "Attach documents" page I thought I will see a list of categories (like those youtube tutorial for 189 application) including identity proof, employment etc for me to upload relevant documents to each category.
> 
> Yet I got this message only:
> "This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date."
> 
> As I'd like to upload documents upfront... may I get some advice from those who have successfully applied?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


sorry guys... after I logout and login again, the list of categories come out! 
sorry for the false alarm~~


----------



## mspaint

hi there..

I've seen some of you guys can get PCC upfront.. yet my country requires a referral letter in order to apply for PCC... I've now lodged the visa and done the payment... so is it the only way to wait for CO to send me the referral letter? thank you


----------



## sweethina99

Hi Sharriff

did you get your visa granted yet??


----------



## sweethina99

My friend is waiting for his visa lodged in Jan 2016 and after numerous communications to team they only reply that its routine processing that might take a bit longer..
Its been a year now..


----------



## Stormbaby

robinbharara14 said:


> Its around 3 and half months since i lodged 489 FS visa with 65 points( programmer) . and no visa grant till now. Its more than two months i have heard any response from CO.
> 
> Last doc submitted on 7 nov as per CO requirement.
> 
> Can anybody suggest what could be the issue?


hello
I just want to ask, when did you lodge EOI for 65points 489 FS visa for programmer? and how long does it take for you to get invitation letter?

Thankyou


----------



## kartheish

sweethina99 said:


> My friend is waiting for his visa lodged in Jan 2016 and after numerous communications to team they only reply that its routine processing that might take a bit longer..
> Its been a year now..


. 
Was that a regional sponsored?


----------



## 2015yash

Dear Friends,

I have a query regarding 489 subclass.

1) Is 489 gives additional 10 points. I am looking for State or territory sponsorship.

2) My code is 261312. Which state/territory is best suited for me ?? Are there any job prospects outside Melbourne and Sydney ?? Asking this as these are the only two cities most talked about for IT jobs.

3) At the DIBP website it is mentioned 

"For members of your family unit who are included in your visa application (in either visa pathways), they must be a member of the family unit of someone who already holds this visa (subclass 489) or a provisional visa in subclass 475, 487, 495 or 496."

This is a bit confusing for me. Can I include my spouse & kid in the application and if I get the grant (489 visa) they also gets the grant (as dependent) ??

4) Is it necessary to work in the same code for which I have been accessed and invited ?? Lets say I want to change my profile or plan to start a new business can I do under 489 subclass ?? I am asking this as after two years when I will apply for 887 (PR) they will ask me for the proof of stay in the nominated territory for two years and work experience in the same location for atleast one year. In that case if I have an experience in some other job category will they accept my application ??

5) This query is related to 887. Does 887 allows me to stay & work anywhere in Australia ?? Also once I have 887 what's the process to get the citizenship ??

Thanks.


----------



## peedus

2015yash said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding 489 subclass.
> 
> 1) Is 489 gives additional 10 points. I am looking for State or territory sponsorship.
> 
> 2) My code is 261312. Which state/territory is best suited for me ?? Are there any job prospects outside Melbourne and Sydney ?? Asking this as these are the only two cities most talked about for IT jobs.
> 
> 3) At the DIBP website it is mentioned
> 
> "For members of your family unit who are included in your visa application (in either visa pathways), they must be a member of the family unit of someone who already holds this visa (subclass 489) or a provisional visa in subclass 475, 487, 495 or 496."
> 
> This is a bit confusing for me. Can I include my spouse & kid in the application and if I get the grant (489 visa) they also gets the grant (as dependent) ??
> 
> 4) Is it necessary to work in the same code for which I have been accessed and invited ?? Lets say I want to change my profile or plan to start a new business can I do under 489 subclass ?? I am asking this as after two years when I will apply for 887 (PR) they will ask me for the proof of stay in the nominated territory for two years and work experience in the same location for atleast one year. In that case if I have an experience in some other job category will they accept my application ??
> 
> 5) This query is related to 887. Does 887 allows me to stay & work anywhere in Australia ?? Also once I have 887 what's the process to get the citizenship ??
> 
> Thanks.


1. Yes
2. Research and take help from expats already living there in same code
3. You should include spouse and child in your application, they will have same visa as you
4. No. Any job will do but you must have done at least 1 years full time of all the jobs you have done 
5. 887 is full PR. You have to wait 1 year and fulfill other requirement to get citizenship. 

Hope it helps. 
All the best.


----------



## sweethina99

kartheish said:


> .
> Was that a regional sponsored?


yes it was ss 489 visa


----------



## 2015yash

peedus said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Research and take help from expats already living there in same code
> 3. You should include spouse and child in your application, they will have same visa as you
> 4. No. Any job will do but you must have done at least 1 years full time of all the jobs you have done
> 5. 887 is full PR. You have to wait 1 year and fulfill other requirement to get citizenship.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> All the best.


Hello Peedus,

Thanks for your reply.
When you say 887 is full PR does it mean it is similar to 189 wherein one can stay and work anywhere in Australia ?? Are you sure that after 1 year of 887 you get the citizenship ?? As far as I know people have to wait for 5 years (in whatever PR subclass they have) to get the citizenship.

Thanks.


----------



## peedus

2015yash said:


> Hello Peedus,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> When you say 887 is full PR does it mean it is similar to 189 wherein one can stay and work anywhere in Australia ?? Are you sure that after 1 year of 887 you get the citizenship ?? As far as I know people have to wait for 5 years (in whatever PR subclass they have) to get the citizenship.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Yash,
I am sure about the 887 visa being similar as to 189 but I am not sure about the citizenship timeline.


----------



## kaju

peedus said:


> Hi Yash,
> I am sure about the 887 visa being similar as to 189 but I am not sure about the citizenship timeline.


_The general residence requirement is based on the amount of time you have lived in Australia.

You must meet all of the following:

have lived in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying
must have been a permanent resident for the 12 months immediately before making an application and not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, during the four year period, including no more than 90 days in the 12 months before applying._

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi.../migrant-with-permanent-residence/eligibility


----------



## 2015yash

Hello Friends,

I have a general question that always pops up in my mind related to subclass 489. This visa gives you additional 10 points as compared to 5 points with 190. This will increase your chances to be picked up soon from the pool. Then why its is not so popular ?? Why everyone talks about 189 & 190 only ?? As far as I know I understand that one do not enjoys the medical benefits and also it is not the PR. But after 489 it opens the gate of 887. And as far as medical facilities are concerned I am sure there can be other private substitutes as well.

Please share your opinion on this.

Thanks


----------



## laju1984

2015yash said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a general question that always pops up in my mind related to subclass 489. This visa gives you additional 10 points as compared to 5 points with 190. This will increase your chances to be picked up soon from the pool. Then why its is not so popular ?? Why everyone talks about 189 & 190 only ?? As far as I know I understand that one do not enjoys the medical benefits and also it is not the PR. But after 489 it opens the gate of 887. And as far as medical facilities are concerned I am sure there can be other private substitutes as well.
> 
> Please share your opinion on this.
> 
> Thanks


In 489 visa class, one needs to be in Reginonal area of nominated state, while in 190 it is not concern.u can stay anywhere in state. 189 is obviously superior as it gives freedom to go anywhere in Aus... . Hope u can understand this.


----------



## 2015yash

laju1984 said:


> In 489 visa class, one needs to be in Reginonal area of nominated state, while in 190 it is not concern.u can stay anywhere in state. 189 is obviously superior as it gives freedom to go anywhere in Aus... . Hope u can understand this.


Yes, i understand. But if the state/territory is inviting you that means they have the available jobs matching your profile. And if you have a job than it should not be a problem spending couple of years for anyone in any region.


----------



## Sohamdk

2015yash said:


> Yes, i understand. But if the state/territory is inviting you that means they have the available jobs matching your profile. And if you have a job than it should not be a problem spending couple of years for anyone in any region.


Hi Yash,

It depends on case to case. Few people have settled job and only wants to immigrate if they get 189 visa. Some people wants to go at any cost and are ready to compromise with a 489 just to get an entry. It all depends on a person's occupation and background.

Also, anzsco job profile plays an important role. One has to go for 489 at times if they dont have any other option whereas some people can wait for few months to try their luck with 189/190.

Overall, we cannot generalize that 489 is good for everybody... It depends on one's circumstances. Its like someone will only wait for katrina kaif whereas others will say why to wait for her when rakhi sawant is readily available!! 

Regards


----------



## tapanahm

Guys, what is the currently expected processing time for VISA grant after uploading docs and contact from CO?

I applied for VISA on 6th December, CO contacted on 13th December, but since I was waiting for my PCC and other docs, I uploaded all the docs on 6th Jan.


----------



## laju1984

2015yash said:


> Yes, i understand. But if the state/territory is inviting you that means they have the available jobs matching your profile. And if you have a job than it should not be a problem spending couple of years for anyone in any region.


 No it's not always that if u are invited then there is a available job for you. It's a kind of misunderstanding of yours.


----------



## rtbrfr

Any invite for NSW 65 points 263111 in 489 visa. Eoi date 06/11/2016

Sent from my HUAWEI MLA-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanahm

rtbrfr said:


> Any invite for NSW 65 points 263111 in 489 visa. Eoi date 06/11/2016
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MLA-L11 using Tapatalk


I got my invite on 9th November for Far South Coast, NSW.

Did you applied to any specific RDA??? for NSW it's not enough to just lodge the EOI, you additionally have to apply to one of the RDA. I lodged the EOI and then applied for sponsorship as mentioned here SRS 489 | Regional Development Australia – Far South Coast 

The RDA then assesses and nominates you to DIBP for ITA.

All the best!


----------



## Ranjith1102

Hi,
What is the procedure for 489 invitation. My agent updated the eoi to 489 and he told me to wait for invitation. I am totally confused. Please explain. What I think is eoi is applied for Nsw wait for invitation and then upload the documents to regional place like northern inland and pay the money once it is approve you will get invitation from skillselect after that you can launch the visa. Is it correct?


----------



## rtbrfr

Ranjith1102 said:


> Hi,
> What is the procedure for 489 invitation. My agent updated the eoi to 489 and he told me to wait for invitation. I am totally confused. Please explain. What I think is eoi is applied for Nsw wait for invitation and then upload the documents to regional place like northern inland and pay the money once it is approve you will get invitation from skillselect after that you can launch the visa. Is it correct?


As he says..U have to apply in RDA too for getting invite. I too was unaware. PL contact ur agent and do confirm.

Sent from my HUAWEI MLA-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008

Hi all, I'm planning to lodge eoi for 489 visa but, I'm bit confuse whether to apply for family sponsor or state nomination?? Which is better?? 
My profile : 
Occupation: accountant
PTE: 10 points
Total points; 65 
Lodged 189 and 190 on 3rd of July.


----------



## tapanahm

Devina2008 said:


> Hi all, I'm planning to lodge eoi for 489 visa but, I'm bit confuse whether to apply for family sponsor or state nomination?? Which is better??
> My profile :
> Occupation: accountant
> PTE: 10 points
> Total points; 65
> Lodged 189 and 190 on 3rd of July.


Based on my observation, if you look at the processing time, state-sponsored has higher precedence than family sponsored(look at this https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8). I have read people had to wait longer in case the quota of family sponsored ran out, which is also comparatively lower than state sponsored.

This is just my observation, do your research too!


----------



## annaazn

Hi guys,

May I ask if anyone knows what is the current waiting time to get invitation for 489 FS?
Currently I'm applying for External Accountant and have 75 points for 489 FS. So would they take a 70 point 189 application first or my case first?
I just lodged my EOI for 489 on 9/2/17. 

Thank heaps


----------



## Ranjith1102

Hi friends,
I am eligible to apply in five regional place like Murray,northern inland, southern inland, Orana, riverina. My skilled is metal machinist 323214. I update my eoi to 489 now I apply to southern inland. I have big confusion in 489 process .please clarify me. In southern inland it required pre approve the eoi then only I can pay the fees to southern inland .but in northern inland does not require pre approve the eoi directly eoi and RDA apply the fees. Please tell me the procedure for different region and timeline for 489 visa

Sent from my SM-G9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaslynJ

annaazn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> May I ask if anyone knows what is the current waiting time to get invitation for 489 FS?
> Currently I'm applying for External Accountant and have 75 points for 489 FS. So would they take a 70 point 189 application first or my case first?
> I just lodged my EOI for 489 on 9/2/17.
> 
> Thank heaps


189 EOI first. 

This is the queue looks like:
First 189 >= 70 points 
189 = 65 points
189 = 60 points then 
489FS >= 70 points 
...
489FS = 60 points


----------



## rajagrm

Hi Bro, I'm waiting since September 2016 with 75 points (489).. Even I submitted my EOI as accountant


----------



## Guilhermebv

Hi all,


Received my Grant visa today - 489 QLD.

My timelines are
EA assessment positive on 27th September 16
EOI on 30th September 2016 - 489 QLD 60 points(50+10)
QLD Invitation on 4th October 2016
QLD approval 01st November 2016
Visa applied 14th December (whole family 4 applicants)
CO contact 21st December 2016 (asked for FBI PCC, form 80 and medicals)
Documents submitted on 06th January 2017
Grant on 10th February 17

What a relief....
Good luck for all of you.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Congrats, what occupation?


----------



## Guilhermebv

Giri vishnu said:


> Congrats, what occupation?


Civil engineering Draftsperson


----------



## jasonmakki

Hi guys.
I wanna share my situation. I applied for 489 Visa on 3rd June 2016. after all the processes they visited our salon for the verification on 29th Nov. Since that its almost 8 months past and no visa grany yet!
I wonder whats the visa time line for Northern Teritorry( Although I know normal visa process is 3 months ) in case if anyone has any experience or has the same situation please share your information!

Thanks to everyone and wish you luck!


----------



## vikibemech

*489 EOI Submitted applicant*

Hi,

I am new to this forum and interested to know about timeline for 489 visa. I have applied for job 2613 (Software Engg) for NSW on 31/01/2017. From Australia border website, I am able to see that invitations for 489 visa are sent for people who submitted after me, does that mean my application is not considered or may be for different job code.

Also, where can we see and understand the last invitation sent for 489 applicants (2613)? My points are 50+10 = 60 (regional sponsored). I am trying to improve by PTE score to apply for 189 or 190.

sorry if I have posted in wrong thread.


----------



## tapanahm

vikibemech said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and interested to know about timeline for 489 visa. I have applied for job 2613 (Software Engg) for NSW on 31/01/2017. From Australia border website, I am able to see that invitations for 489 visa are sent for people who submitted after me, does that mean my application is not considered or may be for different job code.
> 
> Also, where can we see and understand the last invitation sent for 489 applicants (2613)? My points are 50+10 = 60 (regional sponsored). I am trying to improve by PTE score to apply for 189 or 190.
> 
> sorry if I have posted in wrong thread.


Refer this, if you haven't already. https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/489-visa-tracker . It may not be 100% accurate, but could help to make some guess.

I also applied for 489 Far South Coast, NSW(Job code same as you 261313). It took almost 3 months for the invitation.


----------



## sbatabyal

*Immi Officer requested for health examination after 12 months delay*

Hi,

I conducted my Medicals on 12th Feb 2016. After that I waited and waited for the grant. Now after one year of waiting, CO requested for re-health examination as the validity expired on 15th Feb 2017. I don't know mate, how much time they will take for the grant? Why are they delaying the application day after day? Now I think they will ask for PCC again...and what not excuses they will make to delay the application.....

IELTS on 28th Feb 2015 | Engineers Australia Assessment Application 01st May 2015 | Skill Assessment Positive-14th July 2015 | EOI submitted on 12th Aug 2015 | NT Sponsorship on 05th Nov 2015 | 489 Visa Applied 01st Feb 2016 | Medicals on 12th Feb 2016 | PCC 25th April 2016 | CO allocated 29th April 2016 | Asked for further information 02nd June 2016 | Employee Verification call 07th July 2016 | Requested for re-health examination 15th Feb 2017 | Visa grant awaiting:


----------



## bharatu

Hello everyone,

I am planning to apply for Far South Coast 489 visa (offshore) for Internal auditor (221214). Does anyone has idea does it require 2 years of minimum experience in Australia? I have 6 years of experience with Big 4 firms but that all in India and UAE.


----------



## Jasonemeka

why apply for 489?

how many points do you have without SS


----------



## Jasonemeka

Try to check properly, you might be able to apply for 190.

Have you done your assessment?


----------



## bharatu

I have filed my EOI for 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points). But considering the current invitation cut-off of 70 points, I dont foresee any chance of getting invite. Hence, I am thinking to apply under 489.


----------



## Jasonemeka

bharatu said:


> I have filed my EOI for 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points). But considering the current invitation cut-off of 70 points, I dont foresee any chance of getting invite. Hence, I am thinking to apply under 489.


Oh okay.

Apply for the 489 and you don't need two years of Australian work experience.


----------



## epb989

*Regarding 489 visa NT*

Hello Team,

I have started exploring options for 489 SS and have completed 489 for RDA FSC and applied to them via email, still waiting for their reply.

Meanwhile, I feel NT has better processing timelines. My query was

1.) Can I do both together ie; 2 different EOI's ?
2.) The process is pretty much straight forward : EOI->Email the state with necessary docs->wait for sponsorship email-> create immi login->Apply for visa etc is my understanding right?
3.) Can somebody send across a draft copy or something like that you used to write commitment statement, employable statement,funds statement (Well i am applying with my wife, to show 50K$ would be a task in itself for NT) etc can you send me across that, if you are ok with sharing this.

The process is way too nerve-wracking than i thought, its started taking a toll on my normal days I am sure everyone in this forum is in the same boat, anyways congrats to all who has sailed across. All the best .

Regards,
Eldho


----------



## emtiaz_A

HI All,

i have lodged the 489 application and waiting to upload documents. in this stage i have some queries:


1. As a Evidence of Residential Address, what can be uploaded as i don't have driving license and utilities are not in my name. can i upload passport instead? 
2. My mother is dependent family member but she is not migrating with me. but i see her name in document uploading stage and recommending me to upload PCC and health examination. is it mandatory? 
3. should i go for medical examination? or i should wait for CO direction for medical examination?
4. My one year old kid is included in the application. what should be uploaded as Evidence of Custody? or birth certificate of my son will be enough? 

please suggest?


----------



## chamomilesix

Hi guys,

Can someone please help me to understand 489 SS, I'm very confused.

Last week, I lodged an EOI for NSW 489 SS (Northern Inland). Today, my agent asked me whether I want to lodge an application for NSW 489, despite not having an invitation yet.

Do we actually need an invitation to lodge a regional nomination application (489)?
What's the probability of acceptance since I don't even have an invitation yet?
How long does this process actually takes, until I get the 489 visa (from application to grant)?


----------



## epb989

*FSC application*

What is the current average processing timelines for 489FSC applications from EOI till grant?


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL

Hi guys! I submitted two EOIs, one for 190(NSW) in 08/2016 with 60 points including the state sponsorship and the other for 489 Family Sponsorship on 01/2017 with 65 points as a Biomedical Engineer (233913). Any wild guesses on how long the wait would be for these?

Biomedical Engineer (233913)
Age: 30
Education: 15
English :10
Cousin Sponsor: 10

IELTS: LRWS:9,9,7,7.5
PTE-A (): LRSW 79/62/83/48
EOI 190 NSW: 5th Sept 2016
EOI 489 Cousin: 25th Jan 2017


----------



## epb989

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hi guys! I submitted two EOIs, one for 190(NSW) in 08/2016 with 60 points including the state sponsorship and the other for 489 Family Sponsorship on 01/2017 with 65 points as a Biomedical Engineer (233913). Any wild guesses on how long the wait would be for these?
> 
> Biomedical Engineer (233913)
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> English :10
> Cousin Sponsor: 10
> 
> IELTS: LRWS:9,9,7,7.5
> PTE-A (): LRSW 79/62/83/48
> EOI 190 NSW: 5th Sept 2016
> EOI 489 Cousin: 25th Jan 2017


You could check "Immitracker" for an idea.
190 with 60 seem to be more difficult than 489 with 65. However, biomedical being a niche skill NSW might invite.There is an increase in NSW190 invites in the last couple of draws and many senior members in this forum has mentioned this trend is likely to continue for couple more draws.

Meanwhile can you Private message me your email id, You seem not to have PM feature as you haven;t compleated 5 posts in this forum. I wanted to ask a query on Biomedical CDR.


----------



## zpat978

epb989 said:


> What is the current average processing timelines for 489FSC applications from EOI till grant?


3 months for FSC to process ur app, after this 3 to 6 months to process with dibp.


----------



## dar8

Hi guys,

It looks like our visa grant is gonna take longer than we expected. we applied on 24oct last year (Moved back home in order to apply for the visa) , co asked for pccs and form 1399 on 2nd Nov , we uploaded all pccs on 2 dec, however it's been 4 months now since we applied and no news from co after the initial contact. My wife is preg. and she did her medical including xray with shield on and on our application we mentioned that the baby is due n the first week of April, Our co didn't contact us after his initial pcc request. 

Could it be that our co is waiting for our baby's birth so that we can include him in the same application?

I realized that since we both have completed medicals. if the baby is born after co grant us the visa (while we are offshore) , we would have to apply for babies visa as a new subsequent entrant therefore have to pay the base fee for new application ($3600) + dependent fee ($900) + it will take more time for a new co to be allocated as it will be treated as a new application. If the baby is born before co grant us the visa it can be added to the existing application and would only have to pay ($900) and since co is already allocated he could finalize it as soon as we provide baby's pp, bc and medicals.

I am not sure if this is why we still didn't get our grant yet

---------------------------------------
EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79

Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016 
State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
Medicals done - 27/10/2016
Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
Grant - Waiting


----------



## Gagz

Hey Guys,

How difficult it is to migrate from one region to another in 489?
For instance, if i get FSC and i am not getting enough job opportunities in that region, will it be possible to migrate to any other region?


----------



## epb989

*Regarding 489 visa*



Gagz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> How difficult it is to migrate from one region to another in 489?
> For instance, if i get FSC and i am not getting enough job opportunities in that region, will it be possible to migrate to any other region?


So as far as this goes, this will be a breach of 887's minimum eligibility.
Allow me to explain,
489 -->4 year visa; 489 can be converted to 887 PR provided both below conditions are met
a. Should live in any of the post codes/areas mentioned in visa grant for 2 years.
b. Should work for 1 year full time in these post codes , but in any occupation.

This is compulsory for 887.

So coming back to your question, can you move to another region other than which sponsored you? Yes, it might be possible if the region gives you a release.
.
But what will happen is you wont qualify for 887PR  !!! This is information given by different senior members of this forum itself (really old posts).


----------



## sjnanes

Hi
friends , I need experts help for my step son medical issue, 

my application submitted (489 ss(nsw), CO requested medical for all, including non immigrant family member my step son .

During medical , they find his (step son) X-ray got scar , the submit to the immigration department . now immi account status shows need further examination required for him,( actually he is looks healthy )

1.actually he is not immigrating with us ,bcoz he is middle of secondary school, in boys hostel , he only came out from school 2019 once he complete his studies .

rest of the applicant medicals clear , only my step son medical have issues , any advice like with draw his name from application can help to get grant ?

or 

send mail to CO current situavtion (he only join the family once he complete his graduation which is 2019.) thats give us help to approve my application ?

So stressful situation .

experts kind assistance really big help for me.


----------



## Hewitt TAN

Hi guys,

I have lodged my 489 visa onshore (Family Sponsor Western Australia) on 16 February 2017 and all documents (including PCC and Medical) have been uploaded on 24 February 2017. I am wondering when can I get my visa granted? 

I am a bit worried because I am looking for Electrical Engineering job and most of the employers require longer working visa.

Thank you.


----------



## JaslynJ

Hewitt TAN said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my 489 visa onshore (Family Sponsor Western Australia) on 16 February 2017 and all documents (including PCC and Medical) have been uploaded on 24 February 2017. I am wondering when can I get my visa granted?
> 
> I am a bit worried because I am looking for Electrical Engineering job and most of the employers require longer working visa.
> 
> Thank you.


Can't tell you for sure, but mine was granted within 2 weeks. 

I'm also from Malaysia and applying onshore. Nothing to worry about. You can always apply for jobs after your visa is granted?


----------



## mspaint

I've received 1st CO contact on 24Jan17 asking for PCC and medical, clicked "Information provided" on 8Feb17..
still waiting


----------



## tanaynash

Anyone had 489 subsequent entrant visa grant in 2017?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hewitt TAN

Hi,

I would like to thank all of you for posting a great information on this forum. I also like to thank JaslynJ for replying my post.

For your knowledge, I have my 489 family sponsor visa granted today. I would like to share my timeline as a reference.

1/1/2017 – EA Assessment (Australian Qualification)
19/1/2017 – EA Outcome Received
11/2/2017 – Turning 25; EOI Lodge (Age 30, English 0, Qualification 15, Study 5 and Brother Sponsorship 10)
15/2/2017 – EOI Received
15/2/2017 – Applying Malaysian Certificate of Good Conduct and Australian Federal Police Clearance
16/2/2017 – Lodge Visa (by paying fees and without any documents uploaded)
20/2/2017 – Received Malaysian Certificate of Good Conduct
21/2/2017 – Received Australian Federal Police Clearance
21/2/2017 – Generate HAP and doing medical check-up in Bupa
24/2/2017 – All required documents uploaded according to 489 checklist
8/3/2017 – Granted 489 Family Sponsor 

Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## Gagz

Anyone who has anzsco: 233411 Electronics engineer and applying for 489 or have applied?


----------



## venkatfcb

Hewitt TAN said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for posting a great information on this forum. I also like to thank JaslynJ for replying my post.
> 
> 
> 
> For your knowledge, I have my 489 family sponsor visa granted today. I would like to share my timeline as a reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 1/1/2017 – EA Assessment (Australian Qualification)
> 
> 19/1/2017 – EA Outcome Received
> 
> 11/2/2017 – Turning 25; EOI Lodge (Age 30, English 0, Qualification 15, Study 5 and Brother Sponsorship 10)
> 
> 15/2/2017 – EOI Received
> 
> 15/2/2017 – Applying Malaysian Certificate of Good Conduct and Australian Federal Police Clearance
> 
> 16/2/2017 – Lodge Visa (by paying fees and without any documents uploaded)
> 
> 20/2/2017 – Received Malaysian Certificate of Good Conduct
> 
> 21/2/2017 – Received Australian Federal Police Clearance
> 
> 21/2/2017 – Generate HAP and doing medical check-up in Bupa
> 
> 24/2/2017 – All required documents uploaded according to 489 checklist
> 
> 8/3/2017 – Granted 489 Family Sponsor
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find this helpful.




congrats. Between what is your Anzcode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hewitt TAN

venkatfcb said:


> congrats. Between what is your Anzcode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My nominated occupation is Electrical Engineer


----------



## toAustralia

Happy to inform that I got my 489FS visa grant letter today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

toAustralia said:


> Happy to inform that I got my 489FS visa grant letter today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you.. 

I have a doubt about the places I can live.

Do I need to live and work in the designated area where my sponsor lives?

Or 

Can I live and work in any of the designated areas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

toAustralia said:


> Happy to inform that I got my 489FS visa grant letter today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

toAustralia said:


> Thank you..
> 
> I have a doubt about the places I can live.
> 
> Do I need to live and work in the designated area where my sponsor lives?
> 
> Or
> 
> Can I live and work in any of the designated areas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Are you family sponsored?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia

andreyx108b said:


> Are you family sponsored?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbatabyal

gsena33 said:


> Better you make a phone call to them & check the status because of 13 weeks.


Which State u got sponsorship for 489?


----------



## debeash

I understand that in 489 visa it is compulsory for one to stay and work in regional area for a period of 2 years​. To be eligible to apply for 887 visa does the employment needs to be continuous for 1year or just 12 months with break in between acceptable???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chamomilesix

debeash said:


> I understand that in 489 visa it is compulsory for one to stay and work in regional area for a period of 2 years​. To be eligible to apply for 887 visa does the employment needs to be continuous for 1year or just 12 months with break in between acceptable???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Has to be continuous 12 months, or with breaks but accumulates to 12 months worth of work


----------



## rameshverma85

sbatabyal said:


> Which State u got sponsorship for 489?


What is your occupation and state


----------



## c_Shroff81

Hello,
I have recently got rejection for my 190 application (NT State Sponsorship) with 65 points, am planning for 489 for the same state with 75 points, could any one kindly assist with the time taken and also the possibility, also the assistance with the documents preparation would be highly appreciated. Occupation Human Resources Adviser.


----------



## sbatabyal

rameshverma85 said:


> What is your occupation and state


489 for NT. Occupation Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## rameshverma85

sbatabyal said:


> 489 for NT. Occupation Mechanical Engineer.




Why Dibp took a lot time to consider the grant! Where you took your first entry and Are you now staying in Darwin ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbatabyal

rameshverma85 said:


> Why Dibp took a lot time to consider the grant! Where you took your first entry and Are you now staying in Darwin ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Employment verification took time. 
I am planning to move to Darwin on 5th May this year. Wht's ur occupation and state?


----------



## rameshverma85

Darwin and occupation 261321 (system Administrator) ? Can you please let me know about your employee verification experience? Did they call you before come at your company? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbatabyal

rameshverma85 said:


> Darwin and occupation 261321 (system Administrator) ? Can you please let me know about your employee verification experience? Did they call you before come at your company?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Australian embassy in Delhi called me up first in month of May, then in the month of June, last year. Then they contacted my Employer on September, the HR was not present. Then they contacted again on Nov-Dec. Again they contacted my previous employer on Jan. During that period, my Medicals got expired(1 year validity). We conducted the medicals again, and finally got our visa...

Can you help me on the accomodation part? I heard getting the first rental can be very tough in Darwin. I am travelling with my spouse and kid, and will be staying in motel for first couple of days. We were thinking of getting a rental flat/shared flat within that period for around 200$/week. Could you help me on that?
Thanks


----------



## debeash

chamomilesix said:


> Has to be continuous 12 months, or with breaks but accumulates to 12 months worth of work


Thank you chamomilesix...  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rameshverma85

sbatabyal said:


> Yes. Australian embassy in Delhi called me up first in month of May, then in the month of June, last year. Then they contacted my Employer on September, the HR was not present. Then they contacted again on Nov-Dec. Again they contacted my previous employer on Jan. During that period, my Medicals got expired(1 year validity). We conducted the medicals again, and finally got our visa...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help me on the accomodation part? I heard getting the first rental can be very tough in Darwin. I am travelling with my spouse and kid, and will be staying in motel for first couple of days. We were thinking of getting a rental flat/shared flat within that period for around 200$/week. Could you help me on that?
> 
> Thanks




No relative or friend of mine is there so I will be in same position like you. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmin FR

I am living in Tasmania and I also found a lot of difficulty in renting a room, however, I personally advice u in the beginning take a shared accommodation because without job and without pay silp  any property will approve rental agreement. In order to show your duration in Darwin,must Bpay Payment for renting a room and in details mentioned per week rent to etc etc address.


----------



## sbatabyal

farina said:


> I am living in Tasmania and I also found a lot of difficulty in renting a room, however, I personally advice u in the beginning take a shared accommodation because without job and without pay silp any property will approve rental agreement. In order to show your duration in Darwin,must Bpay Payment for renting a room and in details mentioned per week rent to etc etc address.


Thanks a lot..will adhere to those valuable advice. Also, how difficult is finding a job in Darwin? I am a mechanical engineer with more than 7 years of Experience in Oil and Gas industries. And how much does a shared accomodation costs? will i get one in under 180$ per week.

Thanks


----------



## lovepreetkitm

venkatfcb said:


> congrats. Between what is your Anzcode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Man, seriously you got 489 just in about 2-3 months?

what do you think about me?

My real brother just got his Australia PR last month via applying 189 skill independent visa as an electrical engineer with 65 points and is living in Melbourne,Victoria.

My question here is: I also have an Electronics Engineering Bachelor of technology Degree(graduated in 2016), Can i get 10 points from him as a sponsored family member for 489 visa.
My point breakdown is: 
25 points age-I'm 22 years old
15 points- Bachelor of technology Electronics Engineering under ANZSCO 233411.
10 points IELTS for 7 in each module.
Total:60 points.(note: I have No work experience).

how long will it take for me?? any idea.

Thanks
Regards
Lovepreet Singh Josan.


----------



## Jasmin FR

sbatabyal said:


> Thanks a lot..will adhere to those valuable advice. Also, how difficult is finding a job in Darwin? I am a mechanical engineer with more than 7 years of Experience in Oil and Gas industries. And how much does a shared accomodation costs? will i get one in under 180$ per week.
> 
> Thanks


Jobs are very difficult in Darwin as well in Tasmania, but ,I informing you,Its very hard to find good job in the beginning. With me I am stil unemployed in Tasmania and struggling hard to find any job. However, Jobs condition in Darwin is little bit better than Tasmania. Further more,in the beginning try to get immediately Darwin Driving License and have a car and you can drive with Uber easily, but, make sure from your end Uber is legal or not legal in Darwin.In this case,you will not spent your saving in routine expense. Without car its difficult to survive in Australia. You can have shared accommodation in 185 $ but try to have it directly with owner. I will pray GOD make this Australian Journey easy for all of us.


----------



## laju1984

lovepreetkitm said:


> Congrats Man, seriously you got 489 just in about 2-3 months?
> 
> what do you think about me?
> 
> My real brother just got his Australia PR last month via applying 189 skill independent visa as an electrical engineer with 65 points and is living in Melbourne,Victoria.
> 
> My question here is: I also have an Electronics Engineering Bachelor of technology Degree(graduated in 2016), Can i get 10 points from him as a sponsored family member for 489 visa.
> My point breakdown is:
> 25 points age-I'm 22 years old
> 15 points- Bachelor of technology Electronics Engineering under ANZSCO 233411.
> 10 points IELTS for 7 in each module.
> Total:60 points.(note: I have No work experience).
> 
> how long will it take for me?? any idea.
> 
> Thanks
> Regards
> Lovepreet Singh Josan.


Generally, 489 FS visa takes longer time than others visa classes.


----------



## stha1232

Hi guys, anyone here with successful 489 SS for queensland or on the process to get qld SS having total points 50 +10from qld state?? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232

Guilhermebv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Received my Grant visa today - 489 QLD.
> 
> My timelines are
> EA assessment positive on 27th September 16
> EOI on 30th September 2016 - 489 QLD 60 points(50+10)
> QLD Invitation on 4th October 2016
> QLD approval 01st November 2016
> Visa applied 14th December (whole family 4 applicants)
> CO contact 21st December 2016 (asked for FBI PCC, form 80 and medicals)
> Documents submitted on 06th January 2017
> Grant on 10th February 17
> 
> What a relief....
> Good luck for all of you.


Will you please help out regarding QLD SS, I'm planning to apply there. I'm a civil engineer by occupation and waiting for my EA assessment right now which I applied on 28th Feb 2017. Thank you and congratulations..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123

Hello people.
I got my nomination approved from NT on 28th March 2017. Then i have accepted their offer letter and sent back . When can i expect the invitation from nt? In the next round? 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## rameshverma85

fin123 said:


> Hello people.
> I got my nomination approved from NT on 28th March 2017. Then i have accepted their offer letter and sent back . When can i expect the invitation from nt? In the next round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk




Within 3-4 working days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984

fin123 said:


> Hello people.
> I got my nomination approved from NT on 28th March 2017. Then i have accepted their offer letter and sent back . When can i expect the invitation from nt? In the next round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk



Congratulations. 
How long did it take to invite from NT ??


----------



## akadave

subscribing


----------



## hirenraghu

Just wanted to ask all that i have submitted my visa 190 for Nsw on 8th december 2016. It has been 4 months I have not heard anything from them. I am now planning to switchover to 489 visa in nsw for 233513 production or plant engineer with 55 + 5 points. Is this a good decision? Riverina is the regional area open for 489 visa. Should I apply for that? Please suggest me .


----------



## muneerasoomro

i have applied for 489 SS for NSW
ANZSCO Code: 233311
IELTS 6 in each
Positive Skill Assessment 19/07/2016
EOI Lodged 04/09/2016
Invitation 14/09/2016
Application Lodged 26/09/2016
CO allocated 05/10/2016
PCC 19/10/2016
Visa Grant :?????????
still waiting for seven months 
any clue for visa grant........


----------



## muneerasoomro

if you lodged your visa for 190 so you should stay there wait for your final decision then you move to other application under subclass 489.


----------



## vipinmann

Hi guys. I have lodged my file on 25 January 2017 with the occupation of CIVIL ENGINEER 65 point. On 10 feb case officer asked to submit form 80. On 11 feb it's submitted. Still waiting for result. Any idea guys. 
My main problem is that I have 190 EOI AND STATE SPONSORSHIP APPROVED ALSO. Before 23 April I have to apply for 190 visa. Someone told me that if I apply for 190 visa than immigration might ask me to withdraw one application either 489 or 190 to make a decision on 1 file. Is that true guys. Please advice. If I don't apply 190 visa before 23 April than I have to apply for eoi and state sponsorship again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

fin123 said:


> Hello people.
> I got my nomination approved from NT on 28th March 2017. Then i have accepted their offer letter and sent back . When can i expect the invitation from nt? In the next round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk




Congrats. I dont think there are any rounds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats. I dont think there are any rounds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then how long ? U have any idea ? 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

fin123 said:


> Then how long ? U have any idea ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


usually after nomination it should not take long. how much ... well some said above 3-4 days.


----------



## panna

Hi andreyx108b
How are you? 
I applied for 489 fs on 08/Dec/20015. 28/Apr/2016 the replied to co with more evidence of employment. since than there is no update..
Since Nov-2016 the contact center ph no is also not working.........
Sent email several times but no reply....
Dont know what to do.....
Please let me know what is next?
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

panna said:


> Hi andreyx108b
> How are you?
> I applied for 489 fs on 08/Dec/20015. 28/Apr/2016 the replied to co with more evidence of employment. since than there is no update..
> Since Nov-2016 the contact center ph no is also not working.........
> Sent email several times but no reply....
> Dont know what to do.....
> Please let me know what is next?
> Thanks




Its not unusual, you will need to wait until visa is granted, it wont take long from now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

Anyone for 489 to 189/190 visa? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## muneerasoomro

dear brother
dont panic because one of my friend has applied for 489 SS NSW, application was lodged in due course of time. subsequently, he got the invitation of 190 SS as of your case, he discussed with the MARA agent but he replied "both applications can be processed at a time don't worry and it is up to you which visa do you retain after outcome of each application". so it is better to apply for 190 it is direct PR, and 489 is provisional visa so you have to wait atleast for two years for PR if you retain the 489 visa. i think it is better to apply separately for 190.


----------



## vipinmann

muneerasoomro said:


> dear brother
> 
> dont panic because one of my friend has applied for 489 SS NSW, application was lodged in due course of time. subsequently, he got the invitation of 190 SS as of your case, he discussed with the MARA agent but he replied "both applications can be processed at a time don't worry and it is up to you which visa do you retain after outcome of each application". so it is better to apply for 190 it is direct PR, and 489 is provisional visa so you have to wait atleast for two years for PR if you retain the 489 visa. i think it is better to apply separately for 190.




489 application already in process. Is there any impact on this application if I apply 190. I mean will they hold 489 application process. One agent told me immigration might ask you to withdraw 1 application to finalise decision on one. 489 already in process from 3 month. Please advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3

sbatabyal said:


> Employment verification took time.
> I am planning to move to Darwin on 5th May this year. Wht's ur occupation and state?


Hey Sbatabyl,
Congrats on getting your visa.

Which visa did you get 190 or 489?

The EOI reply took quite a long time i guess, as seen from your signature. Could you mention the period like how many months it took to come.

Wish you all the best for your future.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## sbatabyal

chubs3 said:


> Hey Sbatabyl,
> Congrats on getting your visa.
> 
> Which visa did you get 190 or 489?
> 
> The EOI reply took quite a long time i guess, as seen from your signature. Could you mention the period like how many months it took to come.
> 
> Wish you all the best for your future.
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


EOI took about a couple of months to approve.


----------



## vipinmann

Guys shall I apply 190 visa also. Got EOI AND STATE SPONSORSHIP APPROVED. Need to apply before 23 April. Please advice shall I apply for 190 visa while 489 in process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmin FR

Yes do apply for 190 visa,190 visa you can have Centre link benefits and good job as well.I am on 489 visa and I am suffering a lot.Once I applied for 489 visa I also had invitation for 189 visa but ,unfortunately I discussed with agent and Agent advised me not to lodge 189 visa.Today I am on 489 visa and me and sitting in Tasmania from few months without any job. Please please apply for 190 visa parallel to 489 visa.


----------



## vipinmann

farina said:


> Yes do apply for 190 visa,190 visa you can have Centre link benefits and good job as well.I am on 489 visa and I am suffering a lot.Once I applied for 489 visa I also had invitation for 189 visa but ,unfortunately I discussed with agent and Agent advised me not to lodge 189 visa.Today I am on 489 visa and me and sitting in Tasmania from few months without any job. Please please apply for 190 visa parallel to 489 visa.




My 489 visa application in process now. It's more than 2 months now. Still waiting for grant. One agent told me if I apply 190 visa than immigration might ask me to withdraw one application bcos they can give decision only on one application. That's why I am confuse. Don't know what to do. Please advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angela922

I would choose 190 over 489. If you have money to spare, i believe having 190 is better and easier especially when we go look for jobs and ofcourse the benefits of PR. Im close to lodging my visa application under 489, maybe next week. Just completing documents. im praying for nsw stream 2 invite but took the chance and applied for 489 in SA. NSW is so unpredictable and i dont want to miss the chance of migrating


----------



## vipinmann

angela922 said:


> I would choose 190 over 489. If you have money to spare, i believe having 190 is better and easier especially when we go look for jobs and ofcourse the benefits of PR. Im close to lodging my visa application under 489, maybe next week. Just completing documents. im praying for nsw stream 2 invite but took the chance and applied for 489 in SA. NSW is so unpredictable and i dont want to miss the chance of migrating




If I have to choose I also will go for 190. But my question is DO I NEED TO WITHDRAW MY 489 application if I lodge 190 now??? Or Will immigration ask we to withdraw one application??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner2017

farina said:


> Yes do apply for 190 visa,190 visa you can have Centre link benefits and good job as well.I am on 489 visa and I am suffering a lot.Once I applied for 489 visa I also had invitation for 189 visa but ,unfortunately I discussed with agent and Agent advised me not to lodge 189 visa.Today I am on 489 visa and me and sitting in Tasmania from few months without any job. Please please apply for 190 visa parallel to 489 visa.



Hi Farina, I have seen in the Tasmania state migration website that one needs to have a job offer for 190 or 489 visa application. Is it also possible to apply without a job offer? Thank your for your help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angela922

vipinmann said:


> If I have to choose I also will go for 190. But my question is DO I NEED TO WITHDRAW MY 489 application if I lodge 190 now??? Or Will immigration ask we to withdraw one application??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I dont know the answer to that however maybe you can see the sponsoring state's condition about that. I only read about not being able to refund the money if one choose to apply for another visa subclass. Sorry not much of a help here


----------



## Jasmin FR

mariner2017 said:


> Hi Farina, I have seen in the Tasmania state migration website that one needs to have a job offer for 190 or 489 visa application. Is it also possible to apply without a job offer? Thank your for your help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without job offer ,I guess ,you can apply for 489 visa but with job offers you can get 190 visa. Rules are keep changing so, I am not aware of new rule.


----------



## mariner2017

farina said:


> Without job offer ,I guess ,you can apply for 489 visa but with job offers you can get 190 visa. Rules are keep changing so, I am not aware of new rule.




Thank you farina!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner2017

farina said:


> Without job offer ,I guess ,you can apply for 489 visa but with job offers you can get 190 visa. Rules are keep changing so, I am not aware of new rule.




Hi farina, could you give me some idea about the current ranges of cost of living in Tasmania, e.g. Rental for 2/3 bedroom apartments/house, child education, food, transport etc? Thanks for your help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984

farina said:


> Yes do apply for 190 visa,190 visa you can have Centre link benefits and good job as well.I am on 489 visa and I am suffering a lot.Once I applied for 489 visa I also had invitation for 189 visa but ,unfortunately I discussed with agent and Agent advised me not to lodge 189 visa.Today I am on 489 visa and me and sitting in Tasmania from few months without any job. Please please apply for 190 visa parallel to 489 visa.


190 is of course better than 489, but in the case of NT state nomination, in many cases, person who applies for 190 get refusal of 190 application and govt offers him or her 489 invitation. ( then it is upto individual to accept 489 or not )So at that time u dont have choice and must accept that if u wish to enter Australia.

What u say on this ???


----------



## Jasmin FR

mariner2017 said:


> Hi farina, could you give me some idea about the current ranges of cost of living in Tasmania, e.g. Rental for 2/3 bedroom apartments/house, child education, food, transport etc? Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2/3 bedroom apartments are getting expensive in Tasmania because many people are coming to Tasmania for getting job and Permanent residency. I am living in main CBD and its one bedroom with my own en suit facilities and shared kitchen ,laundry. I am paying 185 PW and no parking here, however ,everything is available on walkin distance so I am saving big amount for Gas and transportation expenses.3 to 2 bed room apartments are almost 350 to 250 PW also it depended on area.Food is same price as it is in all Australia.


----------



## muneerasoomro

Dear Brother,
as already told you that one of my friend has already applied for 489 as well 190 simultaneously, both applications are under process and still no one from the DIBP has approached to the applicant for withdrawal of any application.so you can launch both applications at a time. you can retain any visa if they will ask you to withdraw any one application.


----------



## muneerasoomro

dear brother
i am advising you to be calm and wait for outcome of your current application, almost they are getting delayed for final decision of any visa category. i have read in DIBP website they are taking atleast 7 months to decide the visa application.190/189 is far better than 489, so wait for outcome of application.


----------



## manoh

Hedwig said:


> Hi Satin, your agent is wrong. Based on the instruction posted in the NT website, applicant is required to send various documents to the NT by email after EOI is lodged (please refer to the list of documents posted in the NT website). At least the following documents must be submitted:
> 
> - Application form
> - Evidence of EOI submitted
> - Commitment statement
> - Employability statement
> - Financial statement
> - CV
> - All other required docs (Skill assessment, passport, qualification, English, etc)
> 
> Unlike other states, the NT never sends invitation when EOI is submitted but no supporting documents are sent via email to the NT mailbox.
> 
> Once you send the supporting documents are sent via email to the NT mailbox, you will receive an auto acknowledgement immediately (only some minutes after email is successfully sent). About 4-6 weeks later, you will receive an official acknowledgement stating your case number - this is when the NT starts to review your application.
> 
> Hope the above clarifies.


is your gsm from brisbane or adelide. I am in same boat waiting from october. mine is gsm brisbane??????


----------



## manoh

bg89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It looks like our visa grant is gonna take longer than we expected. we applied on 24oct last year (Moved back home in order to apply for the visa) , co asked for pccs and form 1399 on 2nd Nov , we uploaded all pccs on 2 dec, however it's been 4 months now since we applied and no news from co after the initial contact. My wife is preg. and she did her medical including xray with shield on and on our application we mentioned that the baby is due n the first week of April, Our co didn't contact us after his initial pcc request.
> 
> Could it be that our co is waiting for our baby's birth so that we can include him in the same application?
> 
> I realized that since we both have completed medicals. if the baby is born after co grant us the visa (while we are offshore) , we would have to apply for babies visa as a new subsequent entrant therefore have to pay the base fee for new application ($3600) + dependent fee ($900) + it will take more time for a new co to be allocated as it will be treated as a new application. If the baby is born before co grant us the visa it can be added to the existing application and would only have to pay ($900) and since co is already allocated he could finalize it as soon as we provide baby's pp, bc and medicals.
> 
> I am not sure if this is why we still didn't get our grant yet
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
> PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79
> 
> Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016
> State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
> SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
> Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
> Medicals done - 27/10/2016
> Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
> Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
> Grant - Waiting


hi,
your case and mine is same. I am also waiting my grant from 4/10/2016 visa lodged. from where is your gsm...brisbane or adelide??

its been six month in total long waiting. did you try to call them..they did not even respond with our email...

hope for good..


----------



## manoh

Dorasi said:


> Our application was lodged on the 9th of Aug 2016
> CO contact 01 Sept 2016
> GSM Brisbane
> Grant?????
> I have called and emailed 3 times but was told that our application was within the processing times. The lady says it's taking 6 months to process the application. So we just have to wait and be patient.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



hi, dorasi

what is your current visa status? is it granted or still waiting...as your same..i email and call them even no respond..waiting is 6 month completed..still waiting stress..how about u..did you call them again...my status is also assessment in progress..that's it...sick of waiting...god knows..same gsm brisbane..who is your co...mine co is Anna

keep in touch

thank you
manoh


----------



## red_man

*489 Subsequent entrant and 600 Visa*

Hello everyone,

I am thinking of applying a 489 Subsequent entrant for my wife and I believe it takes upto 6months to process.

My questions are:

Do you know someone who got the 489 Subsequent entrant visa before 6month? Like in 3 months of 2 months?

Also, it is a good idea to apply for 600 Visa (Tourist stream) while waiting for the outcome for 489 Subsequent entrant?...Is there any issue if the 2nd visa is applied before the outcome of the first one?

I am on 489 Provisional Stream (got last year in Feb 2016) and I got married in Jan 2017.

Please put some light on my issue. I shall be thankful to all you.


----------



## andreyx108b

red_man said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of applying a 489 Subsequent entrant for my wife and I believe it takes upto 6months to process.
> 
> 
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know someone who got the 489 Subsequent entrant visa before 6month? Like in 3 months of 2 months?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it is a good idea to apply for 600 Visa (Tourist stream) while waiting for the outcome for 489 Subsequent entrant?...Is there any issue if the 2nd visa is applied before the outcome of the first one?
> 
> 
> 
> I am on 489 Provisional Stream (got last year in Feb 2016) and I got married in Jan 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Please put some light on my issue. I shall be thankful to all you.




489 takes quite a bit of time its hard to wait(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

andreyx108b said:


> 489 takes quite a bit of time its hard to wait(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quite a bit of time? U mean it can be more than 6 months? I am in the same boat and it's been 4 months now after we submitted her medicals that CO asked for... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

tanaynash said:


> Quite a bit of time? U mean it can be more than 6 months? I am in the same boat and it's been 4 months now after we submitted her medicals that CO asked for...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


It can be well more than 6 months, yes.


----------



## jaimin007

Hi Bro,

If your agents has submitted the documents then it should immediately have been updated as Information received and your status on eVisa site should now be assessment in progress. Ask your agent to contact the department if still the problem persists 







a47 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been allocated CO 2 weeks back and asked for docs and meds. My agent has submitted everything but I still cant see the details updated on eVisa site. Its still showing the checklist as requested for every document. Is that a problem? I am worried. :help:
> 
> regards,
> 47


----------



## jaimin007

Hello,

I have got invitation from SA and I have submitted all the documents. So right now my assessment is in progress. I have also been assigned a CO. My profile points are 80 right now for Visa sub class 489. Any idea within how much time can I expect Grant for this sub class visa?

Thanks


----------



## tanaynash

jaimin007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got invitation from SA and I have submitted all the documents. So right now my assessment is in progress. I have also been assigned a CO. My profile points are 80 right now for Visa sub class 489. Any idea within how much time can I expect Grant for this sub class visa?
> 
> Thanks


Did u apply in special category visa? What is your occupation? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaimin007

Hi,

My occupation code is 2211 General Accountant. Do you have any idea how much time it takes for Grant? What do you mean by special category visa?




tanaynash said:


> Did u apply in special category visa? What is your occupation?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

Nothing... Don't worry about that... With 80 pts, u shud get a high priority... But have u uploaded all the documents like Medicals and Form 80? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaimin007

Hi,

Yes the medicals, PCC of both Australia and India are done and Form 80 also uploaded. So no pending single document from my side dont know by what time will I get grant so just thought to ask here if any is aware of it will be helpful for me.





tanaynash said:


> Nothing... Don't worry about that... With 80 pts, u shud get a high priority... But have u uploaded all the documents like Medicals and Form 80?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

Obviously there is no specific timeline but looking at ur points tally and that you have preloaded your documents, it seems u shall get a direct grant soon... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaimin007

Hopefully bro thanks by the way where are you from I mean which state?



tanaynash said:


> Obviously there is no specific timeline but looking at ur points tally and that you have preloaded your documents, it seems u shall get a direct grant soon...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## angela922

For SA, under 489 visa, do we have benefit for children education or childcare service?


----------



## laju1984

angela922 said:


> For SA, under 489 visa, do we have benefit for children education or childcare service?


Child education is free. Don't know about child care .


----------



## tanaynash

laju1984 said:


> Child education is free. Don't know about child care .


U mean... Does that specifically apply for SA?! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984

tanaynash said:


> U mean... Does that specifically apply for SA?!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Under 489 class, child education is free.


----------



## chubs3

jaimin007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got invitation from SA and I have submitted all the documents. So right now my assessment is in progress. I have also been assigned a CO. My profile points are 80 right now for Visa sub class 489. Any idea within how much time can I expect Grant for this sub class visa?
> 
> Thanks


Hey Jaimin007,

Congrats on getting an invitation.

But why have you applied for 489 when you have such superb points. You should apply for 190. Just asking.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## andreyx108b

laju1984 said:


> Under 489 class, child education is free.




No, as far as i know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manoh

muneerasoomro said:


> i have applied for 489 SS for NSW
> ANZSCO Code: 233311
> IELTS 6 in each
> Positive Skill Assessment 19/07/2016
> EOI Lodged 04/09/2016
> Invitation 14/09/2016
> Application Lodged 26/09/2016
> CO allocated 05/10/2016
> PCC 19/10/2016
> Visa Grant :?????????
> still waiting for seven months
> any clue for visa grant........


hi
where is your case officer from..brisbane or adelide? i am also in seven month running? hard to believe...really 

did you try to contact co? any respond?

thank you

keep in touch
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## angela922

It could be that his occupation is under special conditions apply or in the high points category


----------



## angela922

I just paid, upon clicking the attach documents, i cant see the checklist, only attach documents. Does it take time for me to be able to see it?


----------



## mu.h

*489 SS Grant*

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post on this forum (and may not be the last) 

This is one of the four threads i have been following since last 4 months for all the information i needed to apply, i want to share my journey to get a visa for Australia and whatever information i have researched during the process , this may help others like me who are in the process. 

By the grace of all mighty Allah, i have received grant of 489 - SS today on 13-Apr-2017 along with my spouse and kids. I'm thankful to everyone providing guidance on the forum you guys have been of great help. much appreciated 

Age: 39 
IELTS : 18 Dec 2014 L-8, R-9, W-7,S-7.5 O-8 
ANZSCO	: 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
ACS : 21 Sep 16 +ive Deducted 2 years of experience (Which i didn't realized initially) 
EOI 190: 24 Sep 16 (Claimed 70 points with 15 points for 10.5 years of relevant experience) 
Victoria SS Applied: 04 Oct 16 
Victoria SS Refusal: 23 Jan 17 

SA SS Applied: 23 Jan 17 (70 points required for nomination of 190 for all ICT Domains), updated EOI.

SA Case Office Contact: 21 Feb 17 - informed that 10.5 years of experience is incorrectly claimed because of 2 years deduction by ACS and asked if i want to change 190 to 489 visa)

Response to SA Case Officer: 22 Feb 17 - Confirmed change in visa class from 190 to 489. Updated EOI. 

SS Nomination from SA: 23 Feb 17

PCC Pakistan: 2 Mar 17

Visa Lodged: 5 Mar 17
Documents Uploaded 
Note: All documents were original colored scans. 

Employment: Experience Letters with R&R of Jobs, for which i claimed points, CV along with annual performance appraisal letters. (two oldest and two latest). Uploaded 12 payslips (two each for start and end of every job including latest). Experience letter for my current employment was the same i used for ACS. Income Tax certificates from my employer (two for each job for which i have claimed points including latest). Account statements that reflect salary disbursements (reflecting period on the job for which points are claimed). 

Identity Documents: Passports, National Identify Cards, Birth Certificates, Marriage Certificate, Driving Licence. These documents were also re-uploaded in other sections such as proof of partnership and proof of residence, custody of children. 

Academic: Only Bachelors degree that was assessed by ACS. Wife degree was also uploaded although not claiming any points. 

CO Contact(Brisbane): 14 Mar 17 Requested Medicals for all applicants, Form 80 & Functional English for spouse.

Medicals: 31 Mar 17 & 04 Apr 17 (For child below 8) 

IP: 05 Apr 17 

Grant 489: 13 Apr 17 - No job verification.

IED: 02 Mar 2018 



Additional info people are looking for 
1. No Medicare for centrelink for 489 
Will have to go for private insurance Approx 5,900 AUD per annum

2. Child Education for 489 - Same a PR
Communication with Department of Education - SA

"As you have indicated that you intend coming to SA on a 489 visa, then providing your children will be on the same visa, here in SA they will be classed as local citizens for purposes of their education.

All you will need to do once you arrive and have found accommodation is approach the government school (public school) nearest this address, show them a copy of your accommodation documentation, visa documentation, your children’s and your passports and any school reports for the children and enrol them.

The school will then charge you their local school fees which can range between AUD$110 and AUD$920 per year per child depending on the school and year level."

3. 489 shall be treated as Resident for Tax return purpose.

4. Can buy 1 property/house for investment after approval from Foreign Investment board.

5. Can buy a house/property for personal use and can claim benefit for First Home Buyer. 

6. 489 visa does not allow for resident mortgage rates, this visa is treated as non-resident and has higher rates. 

7. Look for Novated lease when going for car finance to get tax benefits. 

8. Pathway to PR via 887 requirement 2 years stay in the region/state that nominated for 489 and 1 year work in any occupation.

I wish you luck for getting you grants quickly.

If you guys can share any posts/sites regarding pre/post entry support in Australia that would be of great help. I have heard getting a job on 489 is more difficult, how true is this? 

Please feel free to throw questions.


----------



## kim_sakura4u

Hi I am also 489 applicant. Got state sponsership from SA in January n lodged visa file in feb 2017. Medical pcc submitted in March 2017. Now waiting for result. My Co is from Brisbane. Can you tell me ur co name?


----------



## sbatabyal

Hi,
I see that your 2 years have been deducted from 10.5 years experience. But still you would have 8+ years experience, then why did your CO asked you to change from 190 to 489.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mu.h

kim_sakura4u said:


> Hi I am also 489 applicant. Got state sponsership from SA in January n lodged visa file in feb 2017. Medical pcc submitted in March 2017. Now waiting for result. My Co is from Brisbane. Can you tell me ur co name?


CO who contacted for information was Andere however grant came from someone else.


----------



## mu.h

sbatabyal said:


> Hi,
> I see that your 2 years have been deducted from 10.5 years experience. But still you would have 8+ years experience, then why did your CO asked you to change from 190 to 489.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


My over all experience is 17 years. I have been working in occupation code 135112 - Project Manager since Aug 2007. At the time of EOI submission i miscalculated and assumed that i have over 10 years of experience. As per ACS assessment experience after Aug-2009 can be claimed so today i'm just over 4 months short of 8 years. 

This leads to few questions, can i apply for 190 in September? 

Would it be advisable to apply onshore, will it impact grant time? My IELTS will be expiring in Dec and i'll be 40 in Nov losing 5 points. I only have 1 month window.


----------



## sbatabyal

My advice would be not to wait. The more you wait, fewer the chances of getting called up for the Calender year. They are reducing the quota sizes day by day. Even if it's 489, go for it.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kim_sakura4u

Hey mu.h can you tell me how much points u had when you filed EOI?


----------



## kim_sakura4u

Anyone know current processing time? Actually I lodged my file in February 2017 n co contacted after 12 days n I replied in March but still waiting.. N searched online now it shows processing time 6 to 9 months.. So I have to wait till 9 months???


----------



## deepak251513

You told, NO JOB VERIFICATION. I wanted to ask whether you gave reference letter on companys letter head or u submitted notarized copy of statury declaration by your supervisor/boss ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mu.h

kim_sakura4u said:


> Hey mu.h can you tell me how much points u had when you filed EOI?


had 70 point when i applied for 489 - state sponsored visa.


----------



## mu.h

deepak225412 said:


> You told, NO JOB VERIFICATION. I wanted to ask whether you gave reference letter on companys letter head or u submitted notarized copy of statury declaration by your supervisor/boss ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Experience Documents submitted: 
1. Experience letters with R&R of Jobs, for which i claimed points on company letter head.
2. Resume
3. Annual performance appraisal letters. (two oldest and two latest). 
4. Uploaded 12 payslips (two each for start and end of every job including latest). letter for 5. Income Tax certificates from my employers (two for each job for which i have claimed points including latest). 
6. Account statements that reflect salary disbursements (reflecting period on the job for which points are claimed). 

I think the more documentation evidence you provide to support your job experience the better the chances of quick decision. Its the CO you need to convince that your claim is genuine, if CO is convinced the process seems to be straight forward.


----------



## mspaint

hey guys~

I'm glad to tell you that I've received the grant letter today!

Thank you very much for all guidance and support here, which make my waiting life easier!

Cheers!


----------



## chubs3

mspaint said:


> hey guys~
> 
> I'm glad to tell you that I've received the grant letter today!
> 
> Thank you very much for all guidance and support here, which make my waiting life easier!
> 
> Cheers!


Wow congrats mspaint!

After applying for state sponsorship for NT in how many days do you get an invite?
Any Idea people.


Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## mspaint

chubs3 said:


> Wow congrats mspaint!
> 
> After applying for state sponsorship for NT in how many days do you get an invite?
> Any Idea people.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


Thanks Chubasco! My state sponsorship is from SA. It took around 8 weeks to get invited~


----------



## rameshverma85

mspaint said:


> Thanks Chubasco! My state sponsorship is from SA. It took around 8 weeks to get invited~




Could you plz share your timeline?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheraz265

*489 family sponsored EOI applications*

Hi,
There is a news that BSMQ Temporarily Suspends QUEENSLAND SKILLED VISA NOMINATION for Subclass 190 & 489. 
Please advise if there is any impact on 489 family sponsored EOI applications?


----------



## andreyx108b

mspaint said:


> hey guys~
> 
> I'm glad to tell you that I've received the grant letter today!
> 
> Thank you very much for all guidance and support here, which make my waiting life easier!
> 
> Cheers!




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

sheraz265 said:


> Hi,
> There is a news that BSMQ Temporarily Suspends QUEENSLAND SKILLED VISA NOMINATION for Subclass 190 & 489.
> Please advise if there is any impact on 489 family sponsored EOI applications?


Yes, it seems they are currently running backlogs especially because of the cyclone Debbie that did a reasonable amount of damage. The life has slowed down a bit there and things are in a recovery mode.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff jacob

*passport & birth certificate spelling mistake*

Hi All,

I have a query regarding the incorrect spelling of my mother's name in my passport and birth certificate. I am planning to apply for 489 visa as my brother is residing in Queensland he will sponsor me but from Google i found that i have to produce documents showing our parents are same.In my brothers passport mothers name is Treasa and in mine it is Treassa. Will it be any issue?Do i need to correct it before starting the process.

I am totally confused..Any help is really appreciated...


Thanks& Regards
jeff


----------



## jeff jacob

Hi,

To proceed with subclass 489 application what all documents required? From Google I found that as a proof of relation with my brother(who is the sponsor) I have to submit some documents where my parents name has to be same. But the problem is my mother's name is spelled incorrect in my passport. Her correct name is Treasa and in my passport it is Treassa and in my brothers it is Treasa. so can you please let me know is this an issue and it needs to be corrected before proceeding further?

regards
jeff


----------



## manoh

Hi every one,

One inquiry to all. If I have currently student visa 500 and waiting for 489 visa grant on bridging visa c. In that case, can i withdraw my student visa and legally can stay and wait for 489 visa result. Please guide me who had experience or legal knowledge of this. because even i visited some migration agent..some said yes and some said no..whom to follow...more stress.

thank you,
manoh


----------



## mspaint

rameshverma85 said:


> Could you plz share your timeline?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My timeline:
VISA Lodge: 15-Jan-2017
1st CO Contact for Medical & PCC: 24-Jan-2017
PCC Application: 27-Jan-2017 (Cleared on 15-Feb-2017)
Medical Done: 1-Feb-2017
Form 80 & 1221 Uploaded & Information Provided: 8-Feb-2017
Grant: 18-Apr-2017


----------



## wadhwamit

*Need Some Guidance here.*

Hello guys, i need some help here.
I have applied as system analyst- 261112, got my ACS +ve result on 12th of April 2017 and applied under 489 on 13nth of April 2017, I have 70 points in total including 10 points from my sister's sponsorship who lives in victoria. Could you please guide me if i am on the right track if yes what's the expected waiting period?





Occupation: 261112 Systems Analyst
AGE: 26-- 30 Points
Qualification: 15 Points
ACS +ve: 12-April-2017 -- 5 points
PTE: L83/R68/W80/S90 -- 10 points
EOI 189: 13-April-2017 with 60pts
EOI 190: 13-April-2017 with 65pts including 5 points for (NSW-SS)
EOI 489 SS: 13-April-2017 with 70pts including 10 points for relative Sponsorship (Victoria)


----------



## jeff jacob

wadhwamit said:


> Hello guys, i need some help here.
> I have applied as system analyst- 261112, got my ACS +ve result on 12th of April 2017 and applied under 489 on 13nth of April 2017, I have 70 points in total including 10 points from my sister's sponsorship who lives in victoria. Could you please guide me if i am on the right track if yes what's the expected waiting period?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: 261112 Systems Analyst
> AGE: 26-- 30 Points
> Qualification: 15 Points
> ACS +ve: 12-April-2017 -- 5 points
> PTE: L83/R68/W80/S90 -- 10 points
> EOI 189: 13-April-2017 with 60pts
> EOI 190: 13-April-2017 with 65pts including 5 points for (NSW-SS)
> EOI 489 SS: 13-April-2017 with 70pts including 10 points for relative Sponsorship (Victoria)


I don't have much experience to guide you.
But My opinion is since you have 60 points without sponsorship why can't you go for subclass 189 instead of 489 and 190.As subclass 189 is a broader category compared to other two and also gives you the PR once you got invitation.If you proceed with 489 visa then you have to work in the designated areas for at least 2 years and then you have to lodge application for PR.Finding a job in designated areas matching your qualification may be difficult.


Regards
jeff


----------



## sdilshad

is here anyone whose profession is cook and applied for 489 visa? please let me know how is the employer verification done? 

It would be a great help


----------



## andreyx108b

sdilshad said:


> is here anyone whose profession is cook and applied for 489 visa? please let me know how is the employer verification done?
> 
> It would be a great help




Be e-mail, call or they can visit your office. All three options exist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad

Thanks a lot


----------



## Zee_04

Any Grant today?


----------



## sdilshad

Hello, I need some advice,I have applied for anzsco code 351411.Lodged application on 3rd April,2017.CO contacted my agent today .I already uploaded medical for myself and husband, so CO asked for pcc,NID,clear copy of Passport(according to CO it was hard to read),employement documents submittied to TRA (skill assesment authorty).I took my RPL certificate via online from metro college , CO asked me to provide prove how this certificate was taken.My Agent asked me to give statutory declaration and all the docs related to RPL certificate.Is it normal for CO to ask such kind of questions?is there anything to be worried?

I'm a new user so pardon me if my way of writing is not correct.
My Timeline
Positive skill assesment (TRA):14 July,2015
point for age:30
Point for emplyment:10
Point for Certificate iii: 10
State Sponsorship from SA:10(489)
Positive SS SA:Applied 5th Jan,2017.Got SS SA:10 Feb 2017
invitation received:10 Feb,2017
Visa Lodged:3rd April,2017
Medical (including husband's) was uploaded :20th April,2017
CO contacted:24th April,2017
IELTS:Overall 7(6in each band)


----------



## kanishka

Hi,

I applied for 489 visa in April . My total points are 70 with 7 in each band IELTS. My job code is 261313.
I aaplied for NSW FSC regional area.
Is there any chance to get an invitation with this points.?


----------



## tanaynash

kanishka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for 489 visa in April . My total points are 70 with 7 in each band IELTS. My job code is 261313.
> I aaplied for NSW FSC regional area.
> Is there any chance to get an invitation with this points.?


U applied for visa or invitation? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanishka

tanaynash said:


> U applied for visa or invitation?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Yes,


----------



## tanaynash

kanishka said:


> Yes,


No... I mean to ask... What stage is your application? Have you already received invitation? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanishka

tanaynash said:


> No... I mean to ask... What stage is your application? Have you already received invitation?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Oh really sorry I didn't get it. Yes i am waiting for the invitation. Applied for NSW FSC invitation 
Is there any posibility to get an invitation?
If yes, how long will take it normally?


----------



## zpat978

Hi Kaniska,

Yes i guess you will get invite. It takes upto 3 months to get invite though. 






kanishka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for 489 visa in April . My total points are 70 with 7 in each band IELTS. My job code is 261313.
> I aaplied for NSW FSC regional area.
> Is there any chance to get an invitation with this points.?


----------



## kanishka

One thing to clarify, in applied EOI cv , I indicated one company duration was 2011 to 2104 (for 2014 , i missed the number order) is it a big issue for a getting an invitation?


----------



## zpat978

Dont know really. So you finished your application and sent everything to NSW FSC in april? 



kanishka said:


> One thing to clarify, in applied EOI cv , I indicated one company duration was 2011 to 2104 (for 2014 , i missed the number order) is it a big issue for a getting an invitation?


----------



## kanishka

zpat978 said:


> Dont know really. So you finished your application and sent everything to NSW FSC in april?


, i applied for the invitation with all my service letters,ACS registration letter, form R and my cv. Also i paid AUD 770 for RDA FSC.


----------



## tanaynash

kanishka said:


> One thing to clarify, in applied EOI cv , I indicated one company duration was 2011 to 2104 (for 2014 , i missed the number order) is it a big issue for a getting an invitation?


Naah don't worry much about that. They would understand that it is 2014 actually. In case they have any confusion or they need any clarification, they shall get I touch with you... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanishka

tanaynash said:


> Naah don't worry much about that. They would understand that it is 2014 actually. In case they have any confusion or they need any clarification, they shall get I touch with you...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thank you mate.
I read in some forums, NSW FSC very rude with paper works. So i am really worry about this matter.


----------



## Shirel

zpat978 said:


> Dont know really. So you finished your application and sent everything to NSW FSC in april?


Hi zpat978,

When did you apply for 489 visa? Have you received an invite yet?


Shirel


----------



## panna

Dear Andreyx108b
Completed 18 months ( since Dec/2015) 489FS.
Can't take this any more...
All hopes are turning to disappointment.........
Regards


----------



## venuri

panna said:


> Dear Andreyx108b
> Completed 18 months ( since Dec/2015) 489FS.
> Can't take this any more...
> All hopes are turning to disappointment.........
> Regards


Hi, how many poits you have? What is your job code.?
Are you waiting for the EOI invitation?


----------



## andreyx108b

panna said:


> Dear Andreyx108b
> Completed 18 months ( since Dec/2015) 489FS.
> Can't take this any more...
> All hopes are turning to disappointment.........
> Regards




Feel bad for you mate, i am sure you will hear very-very soon. You have an exceptional long waiting time - so grant is very close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panna

andreyx108b said:


> Feel bad for you mate, i am sure you will hear very-very soon. You have an exceptional long waiting time - so grant is very close.
> 
> Dear
> I dont see anyone waiting from 2015 batch...


----------



## Devina2008

Any one could please advice me, would be so great. I have 65 points in total my occupation is accountant, if I apply for 489 family sponsor. How much is the possibility, as my points will increase to 75. Please please help me


----------



## Jolie Nguyen

*SA*



deepak7782 said:


> my wife is main applicant ...applied as nutirtionist 251112 ..we applied on 26th may....still waiting


Hi,

I am preparing document to do SA of Nutritionist 251112 because I have 10 years of working experience as Nutrition Advisor. My concern is about the certificate is Bachelor of Agricultural Preservation and Processing. Please advise me how to check/ know the equivalence when comparing my certificate to Aus's study requirement of Nutritionist.

Thank you and looking for your help in soonest time!


----------



## JJ007

*GSM 489 Visa*

Hi Guys any one received 489 GSM grant recently ? if we have not received grant yet,do we need to wait until July for 2017 - 18 programme year Visa quotas ?


----------



## angela922

Still waiting for the visa grant too


----------



## andreyx108b

It has been really quiet recently...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ007

angela922 said:


> Still waiting for the visa grant too


Hi Angela,

i have submitted all documents requested by CO by 20th May when did you 100% complete your document submission? Just to get an idea if we are in the same boat,


----------



## sdilshad

*any grant?*

is there any grant for 489 ss? really worried about the process .please update us if there is any news.


----------



## sdilshad

JJ007 said:


> Hi Angela,
> 
> i have submitted all documents requested by CO by 20th May when did you 100% complete your document submission? Just to get an idea if we are in the same boat,


hi,
how many days after visa lodgement your CO contacted?please share with us .is it 489 ss or fs?


----------



## andreyx108b

sdilshad said:


> is there any grant for 489 ss? really worried about the process .please update us if there is any news.




Its slow but some get reported.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angela922

Still no CO contact after visa lodgement of April 11. All docs were uploaded including Medicals and PCC april 24. Status still "Received"


----------



## Sohamdk

Applied for 489 visa (SA SS) on 4th April uploading all docs on 6th April (including medicals and pcc). First CO contact on 14th April asking for PCC of wife with maiden name included in PCC. replied them tht it is not possible as PCC can be issued only on name mentioned in passport. sent an affidavit instead. IP pressed on 19th April. Got response from a different CO on 17th May accepting the affidavit and mentioning no need for pcc with maiden name any more. Never heard of a mail from CO just acknowledging the sent doc and asking no further questions. Awaiting visa grant.


----------



## JJ007

sdilshad said:


> hi,
> how many days after visa lodgement your CO contacted?please share with us .is it 489 ss or fs?


three weeks after visa lodgement CO contacted req MED and PCR

489 SS

yours is FS or SS ?


----------



## muneerasoomro

my signature as under
Occupation: Electrical Engineer
Skill Assessment: Engineers Australia 19/07/2016
IELTS: 6.0, 6.5, 7.0, 6.5
EOI applied 14/09/2016
Invitation: 14/09/2016
Visa Lodged: 26/09/2016
CO contact: 05/10/2016
Documents uploaded: 19/10/2016
VAC2 required by DIBP: 12/05/2017
VAC2 paid: 13/05/2017
Visa grant: ????????
dear friends any clue of visa grant?


----------



## stha1232

muneerasoomro said:


> my signature as under
> Occupation: Electrical Engineer
> Skill Assessment: Engineers Australia 19/07/2016
> IELTS: 6.0, 6.5, 7.0, 6.5
> EOI applied 14/09/2016
> Invitation: 14/09/2016
> Visa Lodged: 26/09/2016
> CO contact: 05/10/2016
> Documents uploaded: 19/10/2016
> VAC2 required by DIBP: 12/05/2017
> VAC2 paid: 13/05/2017
> Visa grant: ????????
> dear friends any clue of visa grant?


What was your total points??


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dar8

*waiting for the grant*

Almost 8 months since we applied , immi tracker and visa grant forums are soo silent these days... I'm sick of waiting , specially since we can't plan anything until they grant us the visa , hope they'll finalize our applications soon








---------------------------------------
EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79

Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016 
State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016 
Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
Medicals done - 27/10/2016 :brushteeth:
1st Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
 op2:
waiting for the grant....

Baby born :lalala:
Requested co to add newborn to application - 18/04/2017
2nd different Co contact Adelaide- 02/05/2017 (Baby added to application , requested baby's medical)
Baby's medical completed - 08/05/2017
Grant - Waiting :juggle::juggle:


----------



## GANEWAN

Hi All,

is there any 489 visa grants for the last week ? Applied on 4th April with all the documents and medicals done on 19th ,still no CO assigned .fed up with this waiting :/


----------



## sdilshad

JJ007 said:


> three weeks after visa lodgement CO contacted req MED and PCR
> 
> 489 SS
> 
> yours is FS or SS ?


hi JJ007,

yes 489 ss from SA , I applied for visa on 3rd April and CO contacted on 23rd April asked for pcc and few other documents.you got SS from which state?These days this thread is quite silent , i think we all should stay active just to decrease the stress level .


----------



## sdilshad

GANEWAN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> is there any 489 visa grants for the last week ? Applied on 4th April with all the documents and medicals done on 19th ,still no CO assigned .fed up with this waiting :/


Hi,
you uploaded all the docs , may be thats why co did not contact .don't worry.489 fs or ss?you submitted pcc also?


----------



## GANEWAN

sdilshad said:


> Hi,
> you uploaded all the docs , may be thats why co did not contact .don't worry.489 fs or ss?you submitted pcc also?


well may be but then they can change the status to assessment in progress ryt ? 489 ss ,yap all the documents on 4th April including PCC & form 80 .when did you apply for the visa ?


----------



## sdilshad

GANEWAN said:


> well may be but then they can change the status to assessment in progress ryt ? 489 ss ,yap all the documents on 4th April including PCC & form 80 .when did you apply for the visa ?


I applied on 3rd April with form 80 , medical was uploaded on 20th April , CO asked for pcc and other docs like clear copy of passport on 23rd April .pcc was uploaded on 2nd May .

Now waiting .May I know your total point?My total point is 60


----------



## manoh

Hi, could you please let me know how you add your new born baby? I am in same boat as you waiting almost 8 month complete. Though i had email my case officer to add my baby including form 1022, bc and passport. Its been 1 week no respond too. Its really hard to wait such a long time. sick and suck.

thanks
manoh






bg89 said:


> Almost 8 months since we applied , immi tracker and visa grant forums are soo silent these days... I'm sick of waiting , specially since we can't plan anything until they grant us the visa , hope they'll finalize our applications soon
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
> PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79
> 
> Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016
> State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
> SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
> Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
> Medicals done - 27/10/2016 :brushteeth:
> 1st Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
> Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
> op2:
> waiting for the grant....
> 
> Baby born :lalala:
> Requested co to add newborn to application - 18/04/2017
> 2nd different Co contact Adelaide- 02/05/2017 (Baby added to application , requested baby's medical)
> Baby's medical completed - 08/05/2017
> Grant - Waiting :juggle::juggle:


----------



## dar8

manoh said:


> Hi, could you please let me know how you add your new born baby? I am in same boat as you waiting almost 8 month complete. Though i had email my case officer to add my baby including form 1022, bc and passport. Its been 1 week no respond too. Its really hard to wait such a long time. sick and suck.
> 
> thanks
> manoh


Hi mate,

Congratulations on the baby. I attached same documents 1022, bc, pp into documents list under my name in Immi Account , Also few forum users said sending skills support an email with the documents and a request to add the baby would hurry up the process. Therefore 4 days after attaching documents, i sent an email to [email protected] . It took them 10 days to add the baby after that email but i think it could take up to 6 weeks for them to add the baby and generate hap id for the medical.

Hope this helps


----------



## manoh

Hi bg89,

Thanks for your advice. As you said i also email to skill support as well gsm support too beside my case officer. Hope for good. So, what about your visa status ...hope you finished your baby medical too...its really long wait mate...how could they do to us...this 8 month was just like a hell ...and still in waiting....

anyway, we have no choice else than just wait and see. 

thanks
manoh:fingerscrossed:



bg89 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Congratulations on the baby. I attached same documents 1022, bc, pp into documents list under my name in Immi Account , Also few forum users said sending skills support an email with the documents and a request to add the baby would hurry up the process. Therefore 4 days after attaching documents, i sent an email to [email protected] . It took them 10 days to add the baby after that email but i think it could take up to 6 weeks for them to add the baby and generate hap id for the medical.
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## dar8

manoh said:


> Hi bg89,
> 
> Thanks for your advice. As you said i also email to skill support as well gsm support too beside my case officer. Hope for good. So, what about your visa status ...hope you finished your baby medical too...its really long wait mate...how could they do to us...this 8 month was just like a hell ...and still in waiting....
> 
> anyway, we have no choice else than just wait and see.
> 
> thanks
> manoh:fingerscrossed:


Hi Manoh,

Hope they'll add your baby to the application and request medical soon.

Yes 2nd co requested baby's medical the same day she was added to the application and we completed it a few days later . We haven't heard anything about our visa since, I studied in Australia the 5 years immediately before applying and also do not claim any employment points that needs verification. As we are moving to a new state with new born we have to find proper accommodation , I found a job in Tassie before i left Australia to apply for 489 which also supported my nomination but i lost the opportunity due to uncertain processing times i couldn't let the employer know a starting date, so have to start job hunting from the beginning as soon as we get there. Can't enroll into any new training/ intern programs over here as they run for at least 1 year and if the visa is granted , initial arrival date would collide with completion of the program. So it has been difficult 8 months as we can't plan anything. 

Hope they'll grant our visas soon


----------



## GANEWAN

sdilshad said:


> I applied on 3rd April with form 80 , medical was uploaded on 20th April , CO asked for pcc and other docs like clear copy of passport on 23rd April .pcc was uploaded on 2nd May .
> 
> Now waiting .May I know your total point?My total point is 60


well seem like we both are in the same boat ,My total points are 65 but I dn't think they consider about the points after invitation .well I wish we could get a positive response soon and get our visa grants quick :fingerscrossed:


----------



## angela922

Happy to share that I got my GRANT LETTER today at 6:22 AM.


----------



## Jolie Nguyen

*SA*



angela922 said:


> Happy to share that I got my GRANT LETTER today at 6:22 AM.


Congratulation!
Could you please share more detail your journey? Thank you!


----------



## sdilshad

angela922 said:


> Happy to share that I got my GRANT LETTER today at 6:22 AM.


congrates , please lets us know your timeline .it would be helpful.family sponsorship or state sponsorship?


----------



## angela922

South Australia SS: Feb 15
SS Approved: March 1
Occcupation: 225412 ( High Points Category)
Points: 70+10
Visa Lodge: April 11 
Uploaded all docs except pcc
April 24: PCC frontloaded
June 6: Grant Letter for the 3 of us in the family

Immi Status each time I check, "Received"

So for those who are waiting with Received Status for a long time, without CO, it is possible that you will have Direct Grant also.

Do you have a link where I can see if my child can go to school for free?


----------



## NB

angela922 said:


> South Australia SS: Feb 15
> SS Approved: March 1
> Occcupation: 225412 ( High Points Category)
> Points: 70+10
> Visa Lodge: April 11
> Uploaded all docs except pcc
> April 24: PCC frontloaded
> June 6: Grant Letter for the 3 of us in the family
> 
> Immi Status each time I check, "Received"
> 
> So for those who are waiting with Received Status for a long time, without CO, it is possible that you will have Direct Grant also.
> 
> Do you have a link where I can see if my child can go to school for free?


Congratulations on your grant

Regarding the school question, you will get a better response if you post the question as a new thread in the Life in Australia section of the forum

Cheers


----------



## Jolie Nguyen

angela922 said:


> South Australia SS: Feb 15
> SS Approved: March 1
> Occcupation: 225412 ( High Points Category)
> Points: 70+10
> Visa Lodge: April 11
> Uploaded all docs except pcc
> April 24: PCC frontloaded
> June 6: Grant Letter for the 3 of us in the family
> 
> Immi Status each time I check, "Received"
> 
> So for those who are waiting with Received Status for a long time, without CO, it is possible that you will have Direct Grant also.
> 
> Do you have a link where I can see if my child can go to school for free?


Luckily you! As I know, 225412 (Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products) have removed in this April. Once, congratulation!


----------



## DeepaliVohra

angela922 said:


> South Australia SS: Feb 15
> SS Approved: March 1
> Occcupation: 225412 ( High Points Category)
> Points: 70+10
> Visa Lodge: April 11
> Uploaded all docs except pcc
> April 24: PCC frontloaded
> June 6: Grant Letter for the 3 of us in the family
> 
> Immi Status each time I check, "Received"
> 
> So for those who are waiting with Received Status for a long time, without CO, it is possible that you will have Direct Grant also.
> 
> Do you have a link where I can see if my child can go to school for free?



Congratulations Angela!!

You dont need a link in case you got 489 visa your child will get school admission in public school and will be treated like a domestic student in Adelaide. Depending on which year your child goes to school fee will vary. It starts from AUD 250 to AUD 800 per year. You can go on the SA education site for further details. My daughter is in year 10 and i have paid AUD 700 for a year plus uniform. Hope this helps! All the best!!


----------



## angela922

But to boost others confidence, I started this journey 2014. Gathered all documents for Vetassess, got my positive result March 2015. Took ielts, proficient jUne 2015. I was waiting for invite for canberra for a long time as my occupation was under special conditions apply there and no other state is open for 225412. Then I got married. Forgot everything about immigration and did not mind reading forums and research. 

Upon reading one time, i came across NSW stream 2. Thats when I created another EOI for NSW. Waited for a long time until April for NSW stream 2 invite with70+5 visa 190 but it did not happen. Good thing though, I can apply for SA High points category. I applied feb just to try amd see if my application will be approved. Maybe I am bound for South Australia after all. 

Now 
, my occupation was removed from CSOL, can You guys imagine the stress I've been to? But all these trials and waiting, I surrendered everything to God. i said to myself, if I really have faith in Him, then ai should not be worried. I pray that all of you guys who have been waiting patiently may got their golden email soon. I understand how difficult it is. Hang on. God is faithful


----------



## angela922

Tahnk you very much DeepaliVohra!! Big help. Thank you Jolie. 
Thanks newbienz! Will visit that link 

Do I have to do anything in VEVO or do i need to access it?


----------



## Jolie Nguyen

Hi Angela922,
I am collecting document for VET assessment with 251112 Nutritionist. Actually there is only Tasmania is opening this occupation with specifics sponsor requirements such as studying time in Tas at least 1 year, having small business or having relatives. If I can pass the SA, I might go to study in Tas 1 year, then apply 489 visa. Could you please give me some advisory personally on my case? Thank you!


----------



## angela922

In SA, do you really have to study? Is Nutritionist under SA Occupation List? 

If yes, maybe you can apply for State sponsorship after getting your vetassess result, just have PTE or IELTS after. PM me if it is under SA list of occupation and PM me your points  il try to help you


----------



## Jolie Nguyen

Thanks for your kind!
This occupation is in this list:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl
and here is Tas's information
https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_regional

I am worrying about my cerification backgound (Bachelor of Agricultural Preservation & Processing) as it isn't relevant to the nominated occupation (Nutritionist). Actually I have worked as a nutritionist/ Nutrition advisor since I have graduated in 2007 until now. It's very appriciated if you could guide me on this process . Big thanks Angela!

Btw, please show me where I could PM to you?




angela922 said:


> In SA, do you really have to study? Is Nutritionist under SA Occupation List?
> 
> If yes, maybe you can apply for State sponsorship after getting your vetassess result, just have PTE or IELTS after. PM me if it is under SA list of occupation and PM me your points  il try to help you


----------



## angela922

https://www.anzscosearch.com/251112

It is under special conditions apply in SA. 

Try having it assessed first in vetassess, even if your bachelors degree is nit relevant but you have experiences, for so many years, 
For Vetassess, here is the job description for your occupation

Planning diets and menus, and instructing people on the requirements and importance of diet and on the planning and preparation of food
Supervising the preparation and serving of meals
Collecting, organising and assessing data relating to health and nutritional status of individuals, groups and communities
Monitoring food intake and quality to provide nutritional care
Calculating nutritional values of food served
Planning, conducting and evaluating nutrition intervention programs and compiling educational material
Providing nutrition assessments, nutrition management, and nutrition education, research and training
Consulting with other Health Professionals and related workers to manage the dietary and nutritional needs of patients

** i dont know where to look for the equivalent of years of experience to compensate for the unrelated school course.


----------



## Jolie Nguyen

I have studied this description, so it doesn't matter with my working experiences but bachelor certificate does. I also checked some course outline of Bachelor of Nutrition science in Aus universities showing that our majors just meet around 30% content of Aus's program.
Should I request Occupation Advisory service of VET before submitting my application?



angela922 said:


> https://www.anzscosearch.com/251112
> 
> It is under special conditions apply in SA.
> 
> Try having it assessed first in vetassess, even if your bachelors degree is nit relevant but you have experiences, for so many years,
> For Vetassess, here is the job description for your occupation
> 
> Planning diets and menus, and instructing people on the requirements and importance of diet and on the planning and preparation of food
> Supervising the preparation and serving of meals
> Collecting, organising and assessing data relating to health and nutritional status of individuals, groups and communities
> Monitoring food intake and quality to provide nutritional care
> Calculating nutritional values of food served
> Planning, conducting and evaluating nutrition intervention programs and compiling educational material
> Providing nutrition assessments, nutrition management, and nutrition education, research and training
> Consulting with other Health Professionals and related workers to manage the dietary and nutritional needs of patients
> 
> ** i dont know where to look for the equivalent of years of experience to compensate for the unrelated school course.


----------



## nishish

Jolie Nguyen said:


> Hi Angela922,
> I am collecting document for VET assessment with 251112 Nutritionist. Actually there is only Tasmania is opening this occupation with specifics sponsor requirements such as studying time in Tas at least 1 year, having small business or having relatives. If I can pass the SA, I might go to study in Tas 1 year, then apply 489 visa. Could you please give me some advisory personally on my case? Thank you!


1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2

You may check the above link


----------



## sdilshad

angela922 said:


> But to boost others confidence, I started this journey 2014. Gathered all documents for Vetassess, got my positive result March 2015. Took ielts, proficient jUne 2015. I was waiting for invite for canberra for a long time as my occupation was under special conditions apply there and no other state is open for 225412. Then I got married. Forgot everything about immigration and did not mind reading forums and research.
> 
> Upon reading one time, i came across NSW stream 2. Thats when I created another EOI for NSW. Waited for a long time until April for NSW stream 2 invite with70+5 visa 190 but it did not happen. Good thing though, I can apply for SA High points category. I applied feb just to try amd see if my application will be approved. Maybe I am bound for South Australia after all.
> 
> Now
> , my occupation was removed from CSOL, can You guys imagine the stress I've been to? But all these trials and waiting, I surrendered everything to God. i said to myself, if I really have faith in Him, then ai should not be worried. I pray that all of you guys who have been waiting patiently may got their golden email soon. I understand how difficult it is. Hang on. God is faithful


Hi Angela,
It's really very motivating for me.I also started my immigration journey back in 2014.Collected all the information , took certificate level iii, completed my TRA assesment on July,2015.had to seat for ielts and pte several times to score 7 in each band , but failed to get it in writing each time ,so i had to wait to turn 25 for 30 points, Dec 2016 I turned 25 and in January 2017 applied for SA SS.Got Sponsorship on 10th Feb.Applied for visa on 3rd April .Uploaded medical on 20th April.CO contacted on 23rd April for pcc .Uploaded pcc on 2ndMay 2017.Now waiting for the grant .My Agent sent an email to the department to know the status.Lets see.


----------



## angela922

Awesome sdilshad, your grant is in the corner already! Happy you did not give up after the english tests. When is your big move?


----------



## zpat978

*help*

Hiii all

I would be applying for 489 visa on 55 points, already got state sponsorship for 489, after i lodge my Visa for 489 can i continue to look for Sate Sponsorship for 190?

1.) Is there any restriction from sate Victoria, NSW say if u got State sponsorship for 489 u cannot apply for state sponsorship for 190?

2) after i lodge my visa for 489 and i get SS for 190 before 489 is granted can i make a switch in immi account ? or do i need to make a fresh application and pay the fees again?

Thanks...


----------



## dar8

angela922 said:


> But to boost others confidence, I started this journey 2014. Gathered all documents for Vetassess, got my positive result March 2015. Took ielts, proficient jUne 2015. I was waiting for invite for canberra for a long time as my occupation was under special conditions apply there and no other state is open for 225412. Then I got married. Forgot everything about immigration and did not mind reading forums and research.
> 
> Upon reading one time, i came across NSW stream 2. Thats when I created another EOI for NSW. Waited for a long time until April for NSW stream 2 invite with70+5 visa 190 but it did not happen. Good thing though, I can apply for SA High points category. I applied feb just to try amd see if my application will be approved. Maybe I am bound for South Australia after all.
> 
> Now
> , my occupation was removed from CSOL, can You guys imagine the stress I've been to? But all these trials and waiting, I surrendered everything to God. i said to myself, if I really have faith in Him, then ai should not be worried. I pray that all of you guys who have been waiting patiently may got their golden email soon. I understand how difficult it is. Hang on. God is faithful


Congratulations on your visa grant angela922 and thank you for sharing your journey with us. It's definitely a confidence booster for us who are waiting for the grant atm. We have been waiting for a long time due to pregnancy and were more worried when my occupation was removed from lists , thought that it would make our applications sit on a low priority que for a long time.

I would like to ask you a question though, while you were waiting for the visa, did you contact DIBP to try and request an update on your application while it's status was only showing as "received" on immi account?


----------



## panna

Dear all
is there any problem in main applicant works for family owned bossiness?
Regards


----------



## sdilshad

angela922 said:


> Awesome sdilshad, your grant is in the corner already! Happy you did not give up after the english tests. When is your big move?


hey I hope so  .Keep me in your prayers .We are planning to move real soon after getting visa .when is your last of entering Aus?Where do you plan to move in SA?


----------



## angela922

bg89 said:


> Congratulations on your visa grant angela922 and thank you for sharing your journey with us. It's definitely a confidence booster for us who are waiting for the grant atm. We have been waiting for a long time due to pregnancy and were more worried when my occupation was removed from lists , thought that it would make our applications sit on a low priority que for a long time.
> 
> I would like to ask you a question though, while you were waiting for the visa, did you contact DIBP to try and request an update on your application while it's status was only showing as "received" on immi account?


Hi Bg89, nope i did not bother contacting dibp as it says in the website, GSM 489 applications may take 5-8 months so maybe if my application is 8 months already, i will inquire. 

Will keep you guys in my prayers. Each day, although we say lets just go on with life, ignore it, but you know deep inside that you have an email that you've been waiting to see. 

keep praying. The Lord is faithful to those who seek Him.


----------



## GANEWAN

angela922 said:


> Happy to share that I got my GRANT LETTER today at 6:22 AM.


Congrats Angela ,its a good news for us all  All the best for the future


----------



## angela922

Ganewan, thanks!! Believe.


----------



## danish05

Hello every, 

I am a *Dentist* with complete docs to apply for *489*. I am invited by our registration body to visit persoanlly in the coming weeks. So i wil applying for *Visit visa 600*, but can i start my process of EOI for 489 for NSW ?


----------



## Sohamdk

Congratulations Angela...  all the best for future...


----------



## manoh

Hi friend,

Thanks for your advice. Following your advice, I received the email regarding my new born baby HAP ID from my new case officer for his health examination. But the email is like this,

As your child is less than six months old, an “on the papers” health assessment can be completed by a migration medical service provider clinic - that is, you do not need to physically take them to a clinic in Australia for a medical examination. 
What additional information is required? 
Before I can request an “on the papers” health assessment to be undertaken, I require you to provide me with the following additional documentation: 
• A report or letter from your child’s treating general practitioner, paediatrician or obstetrician. It should state that they have examined the child and provide details of the child’s health. 
• A signed version of the attached eMedical consent form. This is because the migration medical service provider will record them on the papers assessment in the Department’s eMedical system

so it means i did not need to go through emedical instead visit my gp for the letter and email my case officer or either attached the documents on my immi account and click on information provided? Beside what i do with the bottom organization health examination?

Please let me know how you go through. Your experience will be great supportive in my case too.

Thanks mate. 



dar8 said:


> Hi Manoh,
> 
> Hope they'll add your baby to the application and request medical soon.
> 
> Yes 2nd co requested baby's medical the same day she was added to the application and we completed it a few days later . We haven't heard anything about our visa since, I studied in Australia the 5 years immediately before applying and also do not claim any employment points that needs verification. As we are moving to a new state with new born we have to find proper accommodation , I found a job in Tassie before i left Australia to apply for 489 which also supported my nomination but i lost the opportunity due to uncertain processing times i couldn't let the employer know a starting date, so have to start job hunting from the beginning as soon as we get there. Can't enroll into any new training/ intern programs over here as they run for at least 1 year and if the visa is granted , initial arrival date would collide with completion of the program. So it has been difficult 8 months as we can't plan anything.
> 
> Hope they'll grant our visas soon


[/COLOR]


----------



## GANEWAN

So far no new grants :/


----------



## Sammani

GANEWAN said:


> So far no new grants :/


what is the new visa processing time for 489?


----------



## NB

Sammani said:


> what is the new visa processing time for 489?


Last Updated 17th May 
6-8 months

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-

Cheers


----------



## dar8

Sammani said:


> what is the new visa processing time for 489?
> 
> Global visa processing times updated on 14th June , https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
> 
> According to this , 489 state sponsored visa processing times are between 6- 8 months , not much difference from previous month 5-8 months
> 
> However 190 processing times have changed significantly 7- 13 months , looks like they have been clearing old cases last month , this could be good news for people who has been waiting for a long time for their grant


----------



## hachau

Hi guys, 

I am very confusing now when I studied to apply for 489 visa
In website of Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection they mention that occupations in STSOL can be applicable for 489 (State or territory norminated) and MLTSSL for family norminated

But in another link also in the same website, the information is on the contrary
“If you are nominated by an Australian state or territory, your occupation must be on the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL).
If you are sponsored by a relative, your occupation must be on the relevant list of eligible skilled occupations.”
Then what is the correct information? If my occupation is in the STSOL, am I eligible for 489? Please advise me. Thanks a lot
p/s: sorry i have only 2 posts so not able to post links


----------



## laju1984

hachau said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am very confusing now when I studied to apply for 489 visa
> In website of Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection they mention that occupations in STSOL can be applicable for 489 (State or territory norminated) and MLTSSL for family norminated
> 
> But in another link also in the same website, the information is on the contrary
> “If you are nominated by an Australian state or territory, your occupation must be on the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL).
> If you are sponsored by a relative, your occupation must be on the relevant list of eligible skilled occupations.”
> Then what is the correct information? If my occupation is in the STSOL, am I eligible for 489? Please advise me. Thanks a lot
> p/s: sorry i have only 2 posts so not able to post links


First of all, let you know that all info. is clear given on website of DIBP. Now coming to your question, If your occupation is on STSOL( Combined list of occupations) , you are eligible for 489 state sponsor visa.


----------



## subrayan

Hi friends, my ANZSCO code is 312211 'civil engineering draftsperson' I have filed EOI on 17-06-2017 under 489 state sponsorship. As per immigration website I understand only 200 invite has been issued for 2016-2017 on the cap of 1000. I need to know, whether I will have a chance to receive a invite early in July 2017 round.

Thanks
Subrayan


----------



## manoh

Hi guys, 
I need one advice regarding my 2 month old medcial visa processing who born in australia. 
Referring to my case officer letter, baby under 6 month old do not need to physically take them to a clinic.

As I email my case officer who asked me to provide letter from my gp about my son health summary and emedical consent form to proceed his "on the paper" health assessment undertaken by migration medical service provider clinic, do i still need to take bupa appointment through emedical? or do i wait for my case officer for his medical job done? 

Please advice any body who had an experience with this.

Thank you 
with best regards
manoh


----------



## NB

subrayan said:


> Hi friends, my ANZSCO code is 312211 'civil engineering draftsperson' I have filed EOI on 17-06-2017 under 489 state sponsorship. As per immigration website I understand only 200 invite has been issued for 2016-2017 on the cap of 1000. I need to know, whether I will have a chance to receive a invite early in July 2017 round.
> 
> Thanks
> Subrayan


If you have already been sponsored by the state, then I see no reason why you should not get the invite in the 1st Round in July

Cheers


----------



## dar8

subrayan said:


> Hi friends, my ANZSCO code is 312211 'civil engineering draftsperson' I have filed EOI on 17-06-2017 under 489 state sponsorship. As per immigration website I understand only 200 invite has been issued for 2016-2017 on the cap of 1000. I need to know, whether I will have a chance to receive a invite early in July 2017 round.
> 
> Thanks
> Subrayan


Hi mate , have you received nomination from a state for a 489 visa already? , also why don't you apply for 189 or 190 ? Civil Engineering Draftsperson Immigration to Australia PR Visa


----------



## GANEWAN

Hi Folks ,

Anyone got the Migration email id ? Thought of inquire whether any document or evidence they require to finalize my case .

Big help .cheers ,


----------



## andreyx108b

GANEWAN said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> Anyone got the Migration email id ? Thought of inquire whether any document or evidence they require to finalize my case .
> 
> Big help .cheers ,




How long have you been waiting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Hi, Seniors please help...

I am planning to claim partner points. I would like to know if PTE is must for partner and if partner job verification will also be done?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manoh

Hi mate,
where is your case officer from? do not worry dude...you have wait more long to go. I am waiting since october..almost 9 month still headache waiting..same stream like yours...

manoh




GANEWAN said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> Anyone got the Migration email id ? Thought of inquire whether any document or evidence they require to finalize my case .
> 
> Big help .cheers ,


----------



## NB

debeash said:


> Hi, Seniors please help...
> 
> I am planning to claim partner points. I would like to know if PTE is must for partner and if partner job verification will also be done?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


For claiming points minimum score of 6 is required in all modules for partner among other requirements 

Have your partner completed assessment under the same list job category as your s ?

No verification of partner job verification in normal circumstances but, the CO has the right to do it if he is suspicious 

Cheers


----------



## debeash

newbienz said:


> For claiming points minimum score of 6 is required in all modules for partner among other requirements
> 
> Have your partner completed assessment under the same list job category as your s ?
> 
> No verification of partner job verification in normal circumstances but, the CO has the right to do it if he is suspicious
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate, wife has completed PTE with more than 65 points in all... applying for ACS coming week...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sexy&thebeast

Hi guys, I lodged my 489 visa a week ago (without agent) and I didnt have a new police check (PC) at the time (submitted the one just expired that I did last year). Now I just have my PC ready. Do I need to lodge into my immi account and upload this police check through "attach document button" ? Or I have to wait for my CO being allocated then this CO will contact me to ask about PC then I can upload it? 
Thanks for any help with info.


----------



## NB

sexy&thebeast said:


> Hi guys, I lodged my 489 visa a week ago (without agent) and I didnt have a new police check (PC) at the time (submitted the one just expired that I did last year). Now I just have my PC ready. Do I need to lodge into my immi account and upload this police check through "attach document button" ? Or I have to wait for my CO being allocated then this CO will contact me to ask about PC then I can upload it?
> Thanks for any help with info.


Upload it right away through attach document button

Cheers


----------



## sexy&thebeast

newbienz said:


> Upload it right away through attach document button
> 
> Cheers


Thks heaps, Newbienz.


----------



## fin123

GANEWAN said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> Anyone got the Migration email id ? Thought of inquire whether any document or evidence they require to finalize my case .
> 
> Big help .cheers ,


Hey friend,
They have given that email id in their doccuments when they were requesting further information.My application was lodged on 3rd may and they have requested further doccuments on 9th May. All are silent therafter.
Regards
Fin

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN

fin123 said:


> Hey friend,
> They have given that email id in their doccuments when they were requesting further information.My application was lodged on 3rd may and they have requested further doccuments on 9th May. All are silent therafter.
> Regards
> Fin
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Hey mate ,

Well the problem is after I lodge the application on 4th April 2017 ,They haven't ask for any further detail .It's in the received status ,No CO is assigned so far Thats why I would like to inquire is there any documents missing to finalize the case .This waiting is so damn hard :/ :/ ....lets see ,hope for the best .


----------



## NB

GANEWAN said:


> Hey mate ,
> 
> Well the problem is after I lodge the application on 4th April 2017 ,They haven't ask for any further detail .It's in the received status ,No CO is assigned so far Thats why I would like to inquire is there any documents missing to finalize the case .This waiting is so damn hard :/ :/ ....lets see ,hope for the best .


No news is always not so bad

Maybe you can get a direct grant 

Cheers


----------



## fin123

GANEWAN said:


> Hey mate ,
> 
> Well the problem is after I lodge the application on 4th April 2017 ,They haven't ask for any further detail .It's in the received status ,No CO is assigned so far Thats why I would like to inquire is there any documents missing to finalize the case .This waiting is so damn hard :/ :/ ....lets see ,hope for the best .


Didnt u get an additional form (which is very similar to form 80 aft visa lodgement ) ? Any way this may vary case by case. So nothinhg to worry about.But better u contact them and c. 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN

fin123 said:


> Didnt u get an additional form (which is very similar to form 80 aft visa lodgement ) ? Any way this may vary case by case. So nothinhg to worry about.But better u contact them and c.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


what is the form name ? I filled and upload the form 80 .the only way we can contact them which i know is by phone that also they dn't provide a proper answer .lets see


----------



## andreyx108b

GANEWAN said:


> what is the form name ? I filled and upload the form 80 .the only way we can contact them which i know is by phone that also they dn't provide a proper answer .lets see




Form 1221. 

You can contact by email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN

andreyx108b said:


> Form 1221.
> 
> You can contact by email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Mate ,

could you please share the email address to contact the migration .Many Thanks .


----------



## subrayan

dar8 said:


> subrayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends, my ANZSCO code is 312211 'civil engineering draftsperson' I have filed EOI on 17-06-2017 under 489 state sponsorship. As per immigration website I understand only 200 invite has been issued for 2016-2017 on the cap of 1000. I need to know, whether I will have a chance to receive a invite early in July 2017 round.
> 
> Thanks
> Subrayan
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate , have you received nomination from a state for a 489 visa already? , also why don't you apply for 189 or 190 ? Civil Engineering Draftsperson Immigration to Australia PR Visa
Click to expand...

Hi, thanks for your reply.... i mot having sufficient points to apply 189 or 190.. i have 50 points without regional sponsorship.


----------



## subrayan

subrayan said:


> dar8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subrayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends, my ANZSCO code is 312211 'civil engineering draftsperson' I have filed EOI on 17-06-2017 under 489 state sponsorship. As per immigration website I understand only 200 invite has been issued for 2016-2017 on the cap of 1000. I need to know, whether I will have a chance to receive a invite early in July 2017 round.
> 
> Thanks
> Subrayan
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate , have you received nomination from a state for a 489 visa already? , also why don't you apply for 189 or 190 ? Civil Engineering Draftsperson Immigration to Australia PR Visa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, thanks for your reply.... i not received any invite, since i have filed my EOI on 17th june 2017. i am not having sufficient points to apply 189 or 190.. i have 50 points without regional sponsorship.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gurdeep225

Hello friends,
I was filling online application for NT State Sponsorship for Marketing Specialists. But I stuck 1 point. In which industry have you recently been employed?
The options are
Administrative and Support Services
Information Media and Telecommunication
Professional, Scientific and Technical Services
Other


I am Marketing Specialist and work for IT company which provide Marketing solution and IT services to the clients.
Need immediate help.
Regards
Gurdeep Singh


----------



## andreyx108b

Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello friends,
> I was filling online application for NT State Sponsorship for Marketing Specialists. But I stuck 1 point. In which industry have you recently been employed?
> The options are
> Administrative and Support Services
> Information Media and Telecommunication
> Professional, Scientific and Technical Services
> Other
> 
> 
> I am Marketing Specialist and work for IT company which provide Marketing solution and IT services to the clients.
> Need immediate help.
> Regards
> Gurdeep Singh




It is subject to personal interpretation, i would, personally select the third option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

GANEWAN said:


> Hey mate ,
> 
> 
> 
> Well the problem is after I lodge the application on 4th April 2017 ,They haven't ask for any further detail .It's in the received status ,No CO is assigned so far Thats why I would like to inquire is there any documents missing to finalize the case .This waiting is so damn hard :/ :/ ....lets see ,hope for the best .




All the best brother. Even me lodge visa on 5th April 2017



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

Jolie Nguyen said:


> Luckily you! As I know, 225412 (Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products) have removed in this April. Once, congratulation!




I'm in the same boat. I have applied under 225412 only. Invitation received in March and on 5th April lodged my visa. Fingers crossed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

angela922 said:


> South Australia SS: Feb 15
> SS Approved: March 1
> Occcupation: 225412 ( High Points Category)
> Points: 70+10
> Visa Lodge: April 11
> Uploaded all docs except pcc
> April 24: PCC frontloaded
> June 6: Grant Letter for the 3 of us in the family
> 
> Immi Status each time I check, "Received"
> 
> So for those who are waiting with Received Status for a long time, without CO, it is possible that you will have Direct Grant also.
> 
> Do you have a link where I can see if my child can go to school for free?




Congratulations to u! I have applied under 225412 and waiting for a grant. I lodged on 5th April 2017.. Still waiting..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Kulwinder84 said:


> All the best brother. Even me lodge visa on 5th April 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

andreyx108b said:


> All the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank u buddy! 
How long it takes any idea? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Kulwinder84 said:


> Thank u buddy!
> How long it takes any idea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as i can recall 489 has longer processing, so... expect anything between 3-6 months on average after lodge. 

I will get the stats up soon to have an estimate.


----------



## Kulwinder84

andreyx108b said:


> As far as i can recall 489 has longer processing, so... expect anything between 3-6 months on average after lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> I will get the stats up soon to have an estimate.




Ok thank u! 
Means if I have lodged in the beginning of April, I can expect it can be grant either in July or Aug?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Kulwinder84 said:


> Ok thank u!
> Means if I have lodged in the beginning of April, I can expect it can be grant either in July or Aug?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would rather expect October as a sort of target. However, i am cautious.


----------



## Kulwinder84

andreyx108b said:


> I would rather expect October as a sort of target. However, i am cautious.




Okay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad

Kulwinder84 said:


> Thank u buddy!
> How long it takes any idea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi Kulwinder,

Currant processing time for 489 is 6-8 months , priviously it was 3-6 months .I also applied on 3rd April .when did your CO contact?


----------



## Kulwinder84

sdilshad said:


> hi Kulwinder,
> 
> 
> 
> Currant processing time for 489 is 6-8 months , priviously it was 3-6 months .I also applied on 3rd April .when did your CO contact?




Ok thanks ..CO contacted on 10th April and now it's showing Assessment in progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auzziedream

*Pro-rata occupation invitation*

Hello All, 

Could any one please confirm if they will be inviting pro-rata occupations for 489 family sponsor visa this year or is the restriction on like last year for 489 FS pro-rata occupations??

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Kulwinder84

Hi.. Please tell me what is the meaning of Priority group 3 and Priority group 4?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dar8

Kulwinder84 said:


> Hi.. Please tell me what is the meaning of Priority group 3 and Priority group 4?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
priority group 3

Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency under a state migration plan receive the third highest level of priority processing. eg 489 , 190 state nominated visas if occupation is on the state's migration plan

priority group 4

Occupations on the MLTSSL—Schedule 1 in effect since 1 July 2017—
All skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation on the MLTSSL - Schedule 1 are included in priority group 4. This includes both independent and family sponsored applications. eg 189 visa

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled


----------



## Kulwinder84

dar8 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> priority group 3
> 
> 
> 
> Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency under a state migration plan receive the third highest level of priority processing. eg 489 , 190 state nominated visas if occupation is on the state's migration plan
> 
> 
> 
> priority group 4
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations on the MLTSSL—Schedule 1 in effect since 1 July 2017—
> 
> All skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation on the MLTSSL - Schedule 1 are included in priority group 4. This includes both independent and family sponsored applications. eg 189 visa
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled




Thank u a lot.
I lodged my visa on 5th April but profession is in Red Cross means not in demand. Will it create any hindrance to get a grant? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dar8

Kulwinder84 said:


> Thank u a lot.
> I lodged my visa on 5th April but profession is in Red Cross means not in demand. Will it create any hindrance to get a grant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat as you mate , my occupation was removed from the list n april 2017 change so i believe that we now fall under priority group 5 :S . Our application just completed 8 months and 9 days of waiting , 2 months since CO last contacted us, i sent an email to my processing unit about 2 weeks ago requesting an update ...haven't received a response yet. 

It's really hard to predict when DIBP will grant our visas. However since it's the beginning of 17-18 financial year, CO's don't have to worry about granting more visas than available for their processing units. Hopefully we'll receive our grants soon ray: 



---------------------------------------
EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79

Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016 
State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016 
Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
Medicals done - 27/10/2016 
1st Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016

waiting for the grant....

Baby born 
Requested co to add newborn to application - 18/04/2017
2nd different Co contact Adelaide- 02/05/2017 (Baby added to application , requested baby's medical)
Baby's medical completed - 08/05/2017
Grant - Waiting


----------



## Kulwinder84

dar8 said:


> I am in the same boat as you mate , my occupation was removed from the list n april 2017 change so i believe that we now fall under priority group 5 :S . Our application just completed 8 months and 9 days of waiting , 2 months since CO last contacted us, i sent an email to my processing unit about 2 weeks ago requesting an update ...haven't received a response yet.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really hard to predict when DIBP will grant our visas. However since it's the beginning of 17-18 financial year, CO's don't have to worry about granting more visas than available for their processing units. Hopefully we'll receive our grants soon ray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
> 
> PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79
> 
> 
> 
> Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016
> 
> State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
> 
> SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
> 
> Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
> 
> Medicals done - 27/10/2016
> 
> 1st Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
> 
> Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for the grant....
> 
> 
> 
> Baby born
> 
> Requested co to add newborn to application - 18/04/2017
> 
> 2nd different Co contact Adelaide- 02/05/2017 (Baby added to application , requested baby's medical)
> 
> Baby's medical completed - 08/05/2017
> 
> Grant - Waiting



So u mean in my case, it will come in December or Jan, if I lodged on April my visa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123

dar8 said:


> I am in the same boat as you mate , my occupation was removed from the list n april 2017 change so i believe that we now fall under priority group 5 :S . Our application just completed 8 months and 9 days of waiting , 2 months since CO last contacted us, i sent an email to my processing unit about 2 weeks ago requesting an update ...haven't received a response yet.
> 
> It's really hard to predict when DIBP will grant our visas. However since it's the beginning of 17-18 financial year, CO's don't have to worry about granting more visas than available for their processing units. Hopefully we'll receive our grants soon ray:
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
> PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79
> 
> Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016
> State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
> SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
> Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
> Medicals done - 27/10/2016
> 1st Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
> Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
> 
> waiting for the grant....
> 
> Baby born
> Requested co to add newborn to application - 18/04/2017
> 2nd different Co contact Adelaide- 02/05/2017 (Baby added to application , requested baby's medical)
> Baby's medical completed - 08/05/2017
> Grant - Waiting


Could you please let me know the criteria for state sponsorship in Tasmania?


----------



## dar8

Victor123 said:


> Could you please let me know the criteria for state sponsorship in Tasmania?


Hi mate,

Please see the following link and choose the criteria that suits you , https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_regional

i followed criteria 2

Had to find a job offer in order to support my nomination at the time i applied. In addition to that , you'll be required to provide a financial declaration attested by a notary, JP Appx. $50000 for a couple to support your resettlement cost ( not required to show bank account details with the declaration but be prepared to provide them if Tasmanian migration unit asks you to do so) , also any visits to Tasmania could also support your application.

I think they have introduced a brand new criteria 3 for overseas applicants , if your occupation is in Tasmanian occupation list , if you can provide evidence of atleast 5 employment opportunities ( Job ad's etc) and you have not stayed in any other Australian state for the past 12 months ,have funds to support yourself during resettlement. you can apply for the nomination without a formal job offer.


----------



## Sohamdk

Guys pls dont ask on when one will get visa in this group... nobody can answer that question precisely as there are many parameters which affects a visa application. one can go to myimmitracker.com for an approximate date of grant. But seriously nobody can give you even an indication on when one will get visa...


----------



## fedor

auzziedream said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could any one please confirm if they will be inviting pro-rata occupations for 489 family sponsor visa this year or is the restriction on like last year for 489 FS pro-rata occupations??
> 
> Thanks in Advance [/QU
> 
> I m also looking for the answer of this question .FORUM MEMBERS GIVE SOME ANSWER TO THIS QUESTION...EAGERLY WAITING FOR THE ANSWE


----------



## Kulwinder84

dar8 said:


> I am in the same boat as you mate , my occupation was removed from the list n april 2017 change so i believe that we now fall under priority group 5 :S . Our application just completed 8 months and 9 days of waiting , 2 months since CO last contacted us, i sent an email to my processing unit about 2 weeks ago requesting an update ...haven't received a response yet.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really hard to predict when DIBP will grant our visas. However since it's the beginning of 17-18 financial year, CO's don't have to worry about granting more visas than available for their processing units. Hopefully we'll receive our grants soon ray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
> 
> PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79
> 
> 
> 
> Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016
> 
> State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
> 
> SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
> 
> Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
> 
> Medicals done - 27/10/2016
> 
> 1st Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
> 
> Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for the grant....
> 
> 
> 
> Baby born
> 
> Requested co to add newborn to application - 18/04/2017
> 
> 2nd different Co contact Adelaide- 02/05/2017 (Baby added to application , requested baby's medical)
> 
> Baby's medical completed - 08/05/2017
> 
> Grant - Waiting




Any reason brother, why so delayed? Are u sure we will be in Priority group 5. I feel we are in Priority 3 group because we have been invited by state. As I read on Google(all those who have been sponsored by state or territory) fall under Priority group 3. My CO contacted me last time on 10th April not after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dar8

Kulwinder84 said:


> Any reason brother, why so delayed? Are u sure we will be in Priority group 5. I feel we are in Priority 3 group because we have been invited by state. As I read on Google(all those who have been sponsored by state or territory) fall under Priority group 3. My CO contacted me last time on 10th April not after that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate,

According to their published processing times , it takes between 6- 8 months or more to finalize a 489 state nominated visa , DIBP is very unpredictable...and only God & the co knows when and how they process & finalize visas https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times 

I think priority group 3 is for state nominated visa applicants who have their occupation on the state's migration plan (The list that differs from state to state & defines immediate skills requirements of the state)

if you see under priority group 5 in link i provided before , it says "Skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation that is not on the MLTSSL, and who are not nominated by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, will be processed under priority group 5"


----------



## Kulwinder84

dar8 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> 
> 
> According to their published processing times , it takes between 6- 8 months or more to finalize a 489 state nominated visa , DIBP is very unpredictable...and only God & the co knows when and how they process & finalize visas https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
> 
> 
> 
> I think priority group 3 is for state nominated visa applicants who have their occupation on the state's migration plan (The list that differs from state to state & defines immediate skills requirements of the state)
> 
> 
> 
> if you see under priority group 5 in link i provided before , it says "Skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation that is not on the MLTSSL, and who are not nominated by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, will be processed under priority group 5"




Oh ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaveenSoppa

Hi guys,

Queensland has started accepting applications under Subclass 190 and Subclass 489. I only have 55 points (without state sponsorship). Does Queensland asks for a job offer to apply under Subclass 489? I already applied for Subclass 190 for Victoria and NSW. Your help is highly appreciated. Thank you!!

---------------------------------------------------------
*Designation :* Developer Programmer
*ACS Applied :* 06-May-2017
*ACS Positive :* 21-May-2017
*PTE A 1st Attempt :* 11-May-2017 *L*81 *R*78 *S*90 *W*79
*EOI Lodged for NSW* : 30-May-2017
*EOI updated for NSW & Victoria* : 03-Jul-2017

Points Breakdown
*Age *: 30
*Education*: 15
*English Language*: 10
*Total for Subclass 190*: 55+*5*
*Total for Subclass 489*: 55+*10*


----------



## sdilshad

dar8 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> According to their published processing times , it takes between 6- 8 months or more to finalize a 489 state nominated visa , DIBP is very unpredictable...and only God & the co knows when and how they process & finalize visas https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
> 
> I think priority group 3 is for state nominated visa applicants who have their occupation on the state's migration plan (The list that differs from state to state & defines immediate skills requirements of the state)
> 
> if you see under priority group 5 in link i provided before , it says "Skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation that is not on the MLTSSL, and who are not nominated by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, will be processed under priority group 5"



Hello,
I took State Sponsorship from SA, my profession cook is in high demand (available ,according to new ocupation list published today).So does that mean I'm in priority group 3? does it mean longer or shorter processing time?Please explain.My application completed 3 months yesterday.

Please enlighten me on this.

Thanks


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL

auzziedream said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could any one please confirm if they will be inviting pro-rata occupations for 489 family sponsor visa this year or is the restriction on like last year for 489 FS pro-rata occupations??
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I also want to know the answer for this question


----------



## Victor123

Hi Guys: 

Could you please let me know if an applicant is eligible for SA sponsorship and his relative is Australian Citizen and living in Victoria and agreed to sponsor under 489 FS program.


----------



## Aceofspade

Hi All can anyone please clear that 190 vs 489 
1 
Despite maim difference is that 489 is for 4 years initially 

2 
you can apply for 887 permanent residence after living in designated area for 2 years, having job of specific hours and much more. 

What i want to know is

i) i want to know about medical as 190 gives your medical coverage for dependants. Does 489 gives the same? 
ii) in case of dependants there are some benefits if you are without job. Like children allowance Is it tge case with 489 too. 

Tried a lot but unfortunately i am unable to get this i fo from the website under 489 visa information.


----------



## sdilshad

Aceofspade said:


> Hi All can anyone please clear that 190 vs 489
> 1
> Despite maim difference is that 489 is for 4 years initially
> 
> 2
> you can apply for 887 permanent residence after living in designated area for 2 years, having job of specific hours and much more.
> 
> What i want to know is
> 
> i) i want to know about medical as 190 gives your medical coverage for dependants. Does 489 gives the same?
> ii) in case of dependants there are some benefits if you are without job. Like children allowance Is it tge case with 489 too.
> 
> Tried a lot but unfortunately i am unable to get this i fo from the website under 489 visa information.


Hi, 
Main applicant won't get medical facility under 489, so dependent won't get that as well.if you arebeing sponsored by SA ,then your children will get education facilities.


----------



## Aceofspade

sdilshad said:


> Hi,
> Main applicant won't get medical facility under 489, so dependent won't get that as well.if you arebeing sponsored by SA ,then your children will get education facilities.



Thanks Mate


----------



## Ayush_Aus

Hi All, 

I am new to the forum and asking a basic question. I am scoring 60 for 189, 65 for 190. But to expedite the process I am thinking of being sponsored by my sister who is staying in New castle. So, just wanted to know can she sponsor me?


----------



## kinger

Hello helpies, kindly assist asap...

How to send or apply for renewal of expired skill assessment under vetassess. On the wbsite there is form SRG09, but there is nowhere written where to send or apply.
Thanks in advance


----------



## kinger

Ayush_Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and asking a basic question. I am scoring 60 for 189, 65 for 190. But to expedite the process I am thinking of being sponsored by my sister who is staying in New castle. So, just wanted to know can she sponsor me?


Yes she can..update your eoi


----------



## kinger

NaveenSoppa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Queensland has started accepting applications under Subclass 190 and Subclass 489. I only have 55 points (without state sponsorship). Does Queensland asks for a job offer to apply under Subclass 489? I already applied for Subclass 190 for Victoria and NSW. Your help is highly appreciated. Thank you!!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> *Designation :* Developer Programmer
> *ACS Applied :* 06-May-2017
> *ACS Positive :* 21-May-2017
> *PTE A 1st Attempt :* 11-May-2017 *L*81 *R*78 *S*90 *W*79
> *EOI Lodged for NSW* : 30-May-2017
> *EOI updated for NSW & Victoria* : 03-Jul-2017
> 
> Points Breakdown
> *Age *: 30
> *Education*: 15
> *English Language*: 10
> *Total for Subclass 190*: 55+*5*
> *Total for Subclass 489*: 55+*10*


Generally not...but check for additional conditions in state occupation list


----------



## kinger

Victor123 said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> Could you please let me know if an applicant is eligible for SA sponsorship and his relative is Australian Citizen and living in Victoria and agreed to sponsor under 489 FS program.


Yess, the condition is your occupation must be on the SOL list


----------



## expatnetsys

Guys if we apply for 190 and 489 for different states and if we receive invitation for 489 first how long we can hold it for to check chances for 190 ?


----------



## Kulwinder84

Any 489 grant to anyone ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oppurtunityreq

expatnetsys said:


> Guys if we apply for 190 and 489 for different states and if we receive invitation for 489 first how long we can hold it for to check chances for 190 ?


Once u are invited u have 60 days to make a decision. U will have to accept the invite within 60 days. Hope this answers your question.

Best Wishes ..


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Kulwinder84 said:


> Any 489 grant to anyone ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We probably will have to wait until 12 July ie is the date for 1st draw for this year..post which we can expect answer for your question


----------



## fin123

Kulwinder84 said:


> Any 489 grant to anyone ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No friend. Really worried about the delay.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## dar8

This is torture :ballchain:


----------



## Kulwinder84

fin123 said:


> No friend. Really worried about the delay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk




Wait is killing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

Hello All, could anyone clarify my question below.

If i migrate on 489 provisional visa to any state in Australia and after two years I get PR, Am I eligible for Citizenship or I have to wait for 4 more years from the time I get PR from 489 provisional visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

saikishoreal said:


> Hello All, could anyone clarify my question below.
> 
> If i migrate on 489 provisional visa to any state in Australia and after two years I get PR, Am I eligible for Citizenship or I have to wait for 4 more years from the time I get PR from 489 provisional visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 years after getting PR. 

You have had this answer already where you asked the same thing in another thread. 

Please don't post the same question in more than one thread at a time.


----------



## Kulwinder84

Hello friends. Please need help.

I have lodged my file on 5th April 2017 under 489 visa to SA. But I checked immi tracker, it's not at all showing anything related to me or my profile. Please update me what would be the reason, why it's not featuring there?

Thanks in advance..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

kaju said:


> 4 years after getting PR.
> 
> 
> 
> You have had this answer already where you asked the same thing in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't post the same question in more than one thread at a time.




Thanks for the reply. It's always good to get different opinions from different people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c

I have gone through many posts here but not all 500+ pages.

Q1: On 489 - Do we need to have continous 35 hrs of work for 52 weeks? What If I am doing multiple part time jobs to fill in 35 hrs per week but then there are breaks in between?

Example I am doing 2 contract jobs for 3 months, then get a months break searching for another job, from 5th Month again I take up part time jobs which are equal or above 35 Hrs...and like wise I take 15-16 months to complete 52 weeks of 35 hrs or more work...

Q2: Is Paid Overtime counted as official hours?

Q3: Will this be okay for 887? Or policy is grey on this point?


----------



## simaria_c

Any views on above queries will help...


----------



## sdilshad

simaria_c said:


> I have gone through many posts here but not all 500+ pages.
> 
> Q1: On 489 - Do we need to have continous 35 hrs of work for 52 weeks? What If I am doing multiple part time jobs to fill in 35 hrs per week but then there are breaks in between?
> 
> Example I am doing 2 contract jobs for 3 months, then get a months break searching for another job, from 5th Month again I take up part time jobs which are equal or above 35 Hrs...and like wise I take 15-16 months to complete 52 weeks of 35 hrs or more work...
> 
> Q2: Is Paid Overtime counted as official hours?
> 
> Q3: Will this be okay for 887? Or policy is grey on this point?


Hi ,
1.you have to show 1 year full tme work experience in first 2 years by staying in the designated area to be elligible for 887.
2.One of my relative did part time jobs and managed to demonstrate 35 hours work per week.
3.I have heard they count paid overtime as part of working hours ,though not so sure about it.
4.yes you can complete working hours within 15-16 months ,thats not an issue .because you will not get job just by landing there , it may take time depending on job market.

I hope I could answer your queries.


----------



## dar8

guys while waiting for 489 grant i was going through DIBP's website for 887 visa and saw the following under eligibility section , i can't recall seeing this on the website the last time i visited it.

"Note: Dependents and partners who hold a skilled visa and meet all other eligibility criteria can apply for this subclass 887 visa as the main applicant. "

Does this mean a dependent partner , who is not the main applicant of a 489 visa , is eligible to apply as the main applicant for a 887 visa if they manage to find full time employment and fulfill all other conditions of the visa?


----------



## laju1984

*489 to 887 transition*



newbienz said:


> Upload it right away through attach document button
> 
> Cheers


Hiii newbies.
I have one quiry about 489 to 887 PR visa... For 887 one need to work for 1 year full time under 489 vusa. Should that 1 year work experience be continuous 1 year or collectively 1 year out of 4 years ??
Pl. Guide thank you


----------



## karanbansal91

First of all best wishes to you for invitations.

I have received a 489 family invitation on 21st June 2017. But due to some reasons I wont be able to apply visa before its expiring date. So, my question is Can I submit another EOI in this round to extend validity of 489 family sponsored(same category).
I again want to receive a 489 family sponsored invitation in this round.
I know as per DIBP website we can submit multiple EOI's, but that are for different subclass and Visa's, While I asking for same category and visa.

Help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## simaria_c

laju1984 said:


> Hiii newbies.
> I have one quiry about 489 to 887 PR visa... For 887 one need to work for 1 year full time under 489 vusa. Should that 1 year work experience be continuous 1 year or collectively 1 year out of 4 years ??
> Pl. Guide thank you


Over the 208 weeks you need to show 52 weeks where you worked 35 Hrs or more. 

So if you complete your stay of 2 years, then within those 104 you need to have 52 weeks of work, it need not be continous. So breaks in between are okay.


----------



## laju1984

simaria_c said:


> Over the 208 weeks you need to show 52 weeks where you worked 35 Hrs or more.
> 
> So if you complete your stay of 2 years, then within those 104 you need to have 52 weeks of work, it need not be continous. So breaks in between are okay.


Thanks for reply.....but where it is mentioned that 1 year experience should be in first 2 years ?? Any link for this 
As per DIBP , 2 YRS of stay and 1 year of experience our of 4 years of visa.......


----------



## karanbansal91

laju1984 said:


> Thanks for reply.....but where it is mentioned that 1 year experience should be in first 2 years ?? Any link for this
> As per DIBP , 2 YRS of stay and 1 year of experience our of 4 years of visa.......


Job engagement should be full time means for One year either continuous or in fragments. You can complete this period in your visa stay. If you have completed this conditions then u will be able to apply for 887 after two years.


----------



## simaria_c

laju1984 said:


> Thanks for reply.....but where it is mentioned that 1 year experience should be in first 2 years ?? Any link for this
> As per DIBP , 2 YRS of stay and 1 year of experience our of 4 years of visa.......


Its not necessary to have in first 2 years...both criterias across 4 years.

Generally speaking the 2 years of stay criteria is not a problem, and further within this period having 52 weeks also should not be a problem...As you can do multiple part time jobs and have a break in between if you dont have continuous.


----------



## Gagz

Anyone here of 2613xx anzsco, who got the ITA recently?


Asking for a friend.


----------



## GANEWAN

Hey ,

Any grants issued today for 489 ?


----------



## JJ007

GANEWAN said:


> Hey ,
> 
> Any grants issued today for 489 ?


189 and 190 grants are happening on immi tracker but 489 tracker is quiet. Do they give low priority to 489?


----------



## Kulwinder84

GANEWAN said:


> Hey ,
> 
> Any grants issued today for 489 ?




No buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

JJ007 said:


> 189 and 190 grants are happening on immi tracker but 489 tracker is quiet. Do they give low priority to 489?


Priority is as : 489>190>189


----------



## Kulwinder84

karanbansal91 said:


> Priority is as : 489>190>189




Re-phrase? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Kulwinder84 said:


> Re-phrase?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1st priority is for 489 provisional visa
2nd for 190 
3rd for 189


----------



## Kulwinder84

karanbansal91 said:


> 1st priority is for 489 provisional visa
> 
> 2nd for 190
> 
> 3rd for 189




But why we are unable to get any grant nowadays if 489 visas are given priority.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Kulwinder84 said:


> But why we are unable to get any grant nowadays if 489 visas are given priority.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This trend is for all visa classes. 
Might be due to DIBP staff cut and some unknown factors.


----------



## Kulwinder84

karanbansal91 said:


> This trend is for all visa classes.
> 
> Might be due to DIBP staff cut and some unknown factors.




Ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad

dar8 said:


> guys while waiting for 489 grant i was going through DIBP's website for 887 visa and saw the following under eligibility section , i can't recall seeing this on the website the last time i visited it.
> 
> "Note: Dependents and partners who hold a skilled visa and meet all other eligibility criteria can apply for this subclass 887 visa as the main applicant. "
> 
> Does this mean a dependent partner , who is not the main applicant of a 489 visa , is eligible to apply as the main applicant for a 887 visa if they manage to find full time employment and fulfill all other conditions of the visa?


Hi,
can you provide the link please , I couldn't find anything like this .This would be great.


----------



## karanbansal91

sdilshad said:


> Hi,
> can you provide the link please , I couldn't find anything like this .This would be great.


Partner of person who possess 489 will be automatically eligible for 887. My sister got her PR through 887.


----------



## laju1984

karanbansal91 said:


> Partner of person who possess 489 will be automatically eligible for 887. My sister got her PR through 887.


Hiii, 
It means that If the main applicant only satisfies 2 yerar stay and 1 year Work experience for 887 visa, can he apply for 887 PR for all family members.( no need for family members to satisfy that requirements ? )


----------



## GANEWAN

karanbansal91 said:


> 1st priority is for 489 provisional visa
> 2nd for 190
> 3rd for 189


I think its other way round ,1st priority to 189 then 190, if places left 489 :/ .That's what I can see in the immitracker .


----------



## GANEWAN

So far 6 grants were issued 5 of them for 189 and 1 for 190 no grants for 489 :/


----------



## karanbansal91

laju1984 said:


> Hiii,
> It means that If the main applicant only satisfies 2 yerar stay and 1 year Work experience for 887 visa, can he apply for 887 PR for all family members.( no need for family members to satisfy that requirements ? )


Yup, That means same. Even if you partner fulfils this condition he/she may be eligible for same.


----------



## dar8

sdilshad said:


> Hi,
> can you provide the link please , I couldn't find anything like this .This would be great.


Hi mate , follow this link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/887- and see under eligibility section 

if this means even our partners can fulfill the 2 year regional stay and 1 year full time requirement , this would be great 

i thought that only the main applicant of a 489 visa is eligible to apply as the main applicant of 887 and only his/her work counts towards satisfying full time employment criteria


----------



## wadhwamit

*Need some guidance here.*

Hello guys, I need some help here.
I have applied as system analyst- 261112 for subclass 489, claiming 60+10 ss points on 4th of July 2017. Could you please guide me if I am on the right track if yes what's the expected waiting period?





Occupation: 261112 Systems Analyst
AGE: 26-- 30 Points
Qualification: 15 Points
ACS +ve: 12-April-2017 -- 5 points
PTE: L83/R68/W80/S90 -- 10 points
EOI 189: 13-April-2017 with 60pts
EOI 190: 13-April-2017 with 65pts including 5 points for (NSW-SS)
EOI 489 SS: 4-July-2017 with 70pts including 10 points State Sponsorship (South Australia)


----------



## Eviferns

Hi all I have applied for 489 SA on the 5th of July with 60 +10 =70 points for 261111.
How soon can I expect a reply?


----------



## davidndavy

*Pcc*

Hello, I submitted my 489 visa application on the 23rd of May and the CO contacted me on 5th of June asking me to submit medicals and form 80. I submitted the requested documents on 7th and then on the 12th of July a different CO contacted me asking for my US police clearance certificate. Now the question is, I only went to US for a visit lasting 15 days twice which when combined makes it a total of 29 days. I'm so confused on this, the general norms suggest PCC for any country where the individual stayed for 12 months or more. Kindly suggest what should i be doing. Should I send a mail suggesting there has been a mistake from their end. (I checked the form 80 submitted and there seems to be no mistake from side with regards to the dates of travel) why are they not so accurate. seriously never knew the process is so lengthy and they keep dragging it further without a proper reason :-(


----------



## sdilshad

dar8 said:


> Hi mate , follow this link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/887- and see under eligibility section
> 
> if this means even our partners can fulfill the 2 year regional stay and 1 year full time requirement , this would be great
> 
> i thought that only the main applicant of a 489 visa is eligible to apply as the main applicant of 887 and only his/her work counts towards satisfying full time employment criteria


thanks for giving such an important information , its amazing  .how long you have been waiting for the grant?


----------



## dar8

sdilshad said:


> thanks for giving such an important information , its amazing  .how long you have been waiting for the grant?


you're welcome mate less pressure on the main applicant , we just completed 8.5 months since lodged , it's been 2 months since last co contact and , 4 weeks since i sent an email requesting status for which they haven't replied yet , how about you?


----------



## sdilshad

dar8 said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for giving such an important information , its amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .how long you have been waiting for the grant?
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome mate less pressure on the main applicant , we just completed 8.5 months since lodged , it's been 2 months since last co contact and , 4 weeks since i sent an email requesting status for which they haven't replied yet , how about you?
Click to expand...

Hi ,
Completed 100 days today.not expecting grant before December considering currant slow processing time.why such long time 8.5? Any special circumstances like baby born or anything?You SS from which state? Any grants today ?


----------



## saikishoreal

Eviferns said:


> Hi all I have applied for 489 SA on the 5th of July with 60 +10 =70 points for 261111.
> How soon can I expect a reply?




You are just lucky. SA closed this occupation on 6th July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dar8

sdilshad said:


> Hi ,
> Completed 100 days today.not expecting grant before December considering currant slow processing time.why such long time 8.5? Any special circumstances like baby born or anything?You SS from which state? Any grants today ?


Probably because of a few things bro , had a baby , plus new dibp processing delays , received ss from Tasmania , could see a few 189 , 190 grants on immi tracker and in the forum but couldn't find anyone who received visa grant for 489 yet , any luck on whats app groups?


----------



## rahejas

Which authority issues Visa grants faster, Adelaide or Brisbane??


----------



## sdilshad

rahejas said:


> Which authority issues Visa grants faster, Adelaide or Brisbane??


I have heard Adelaide is faster , Brisbane is known for delays


----------



## sdilshad

dar8 said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> Completed 100 days today.not expecting grant before December considering currant slow processing time.why such long time 8.5? Any special circumstances like baby born or anything?You SS from which state? Any grants today ?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because of a few things bro , had a baby , plus new dibp processing delays , received ss from Tasmania , could see a few 189 , 190 grants on immi tracker and in the forum but couldn't find anyone who received visa grant for 489 yet , any luck on whats app groups?
Click to expand...

Ok, that's why it took way longer than usual.i don't have any idea about what's app group, but it's actually very slow processing, slower than I thought.best of bro, don't forget to inform us once you get the grant


----------



## karanbansal91

sdilshad said:


> I have heard Adelaide is faster , Brisbane is known for delays


I heard opposite of this..
All these are assumptions and opinions, not facts.


----------



## sdilshad

karanbansal91 said:


> I heard opposite of this..
> All these are assumptions and opinions, not facts.


yes, you are right . no one can say exactly what happens.But I hope Brisbane is faster than Adelaide , because my appliation is being processed in Brisbane


----------



## emtiaz_A

me too...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sobhan

Hi, i lodged 03/11/2016 for visa 489 qld and paid second vac in 25/05/2017 but it is for 50 days waiting to grant visa, how long last to grant visa? Thank you


----------



## sdilshad

I just saw one grant for 189 today , no 489 grants yet in July .Anyone heard of 489 grants anywhere?


----------



## sobhan

Hi sdilshad, is visa grant very slow in July? And will be this process normal in August?


----------



## rahejas

I analyse from Immitracker that 489 grants starts receiving after a week of Invitation Round date. As current invitation round date is 12th July, i am expecting that 489 grants should be issued from 20th July onwards.

But again this is as per Immitracker, there are many more cases around the world who may not be on immitracker.


----------



## sdilshad

sobhan said:


> Hi sdilshad, is visa grant very slow in July? And will be this process normal in August?


Hi ,
No one can say the exact thing , lets hope for the best


----------



## GANEWAN

sdilshad said:


> I just saw one grant for 189 today , no 489 grants yet in July .Anyone heard of 489 grants anywhere?


 ya 1 grant today ,3 grants yesterday all for 189 ,no grants for 489 ,bloody unfair :/


----------



## sobhan

Is visa grant very slow in July? And will be this process normal in August?


----------



## sunnyabat

Hi Team

Just got one quick question.

Is it mandatory to maintain private health cover as long as you are on 489 visa?

The moment i apply for 887 visa can i cancel my Health cover and is it possible to apply for medicare card when you just applied for 887 visa.

Thanks
Sunny


----------



## sheraz265

Hi,

I have lodged my EOI under occupation "Senior Network Administrator (code 263111)" in 489 family sponsor with 65 points for QLD on 13 March 2017 and waiting for invitation.

In addition, there is a new occupation list released from Queensland where "Senior Network Administrator (code 263111)" is removed from the list. 


My Immigration consultant told me that these changes will NOT have any impact on my application and I do not need to re-apply for my EOI since its visa 489 FS. And I am still in the que for EOI grant.


I am really worried, need expert advice.

Thanks


----------



## rahejas

In case you have received Acknowledgment number of your nomination application to QLD, then you are on safer side and your application will be considered, Otherwise not.



sheraz265 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI under occupation "Senior Network Administrator (code 263111)" in 489 family sponsor with 65 points for QLD on 13 March 2017 and waiting for invitation.
> 
> In addition, there is a new occupation list released from Queensland where "Senior Network Administrator (code 263111)" is removed from the list.
> 
> 
> My Immigration consultant told me that these changes will NOT have any impact on my application and I do not need to re-apply for my EOI since its visa 489 FS. And I am still in the que for EOI grant.
> 
> 
> I am really worried, need expert advice.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sheraz265

Yes i have received acknowledgment Email from Skillselect.gov.au that i have successfully created my skillselect account.
EOI ID was received.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

sunnyabat said:


> Hi Team
> 
> Just got one quick question.
> 
> Is it mandatory to maintain private health cover as long as you are on 489 visa?
> 
> The moment i apply for 887 visa can i cancel my Health cover and is it possible to apply for medicare card when you just applied for 887 visa.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunny


Yes you can do that as when you file 887, you should receive a message that your medicare has started.


----------



## manoh

hello experts and friends,

I have one inquiry please who have experience with my case.

I am waiting my 3 month baby health assessment decision from my Case officer. Being less than 6 month, we can not able to take appointment from bupa visa medical even he got the HAP id and advice me to wait from case officer decision to process his health assessment after i have already send his health report to Case office who have asked his GP doctor regarding his all health report since received from hospital birth as well attached that document on his immi account too.

But still waiting like almost 6 week. Is there any where i could contact or email to do inquiry about his health assessment process because still his immi account is showing "organize your health appointment". How long should i wait for case officer for proceed his paper base health assessment?

It will be so kind and helpful who had experience..i am so tired and sick with this long waiting stress.

Thank you
manoh


----------



## dar8

**

End of another business day, no luck for 489's yet :smash:


----------



## fin123

dar8 said:


> End of another business day, no luck for 489's yet :smash:


Yz. Any one received the grant ? 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN

dar8 said:


> End of another business day, no luck for 489's yet :smash:


I know the feeling bro ,only we can do is wait ,lets see there should be gud news coming in this week


----------



## GANEWAN

fin123 said:


> Yz. Any one received the grant ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Not a single grant for 489 but six grants for 189 for the month of July .


----------



## fin123

GANEWAN said:


> Not a single grant for 489 but six grants for 189 for the month of July .


We have even waited more than 3 months for the sponsorship..damn frustrated 😞

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

fin123 said:


> We have even waited more than 3 months for the sponsorship..damn frustrated 😞
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Which state ur referring ??


----------



## davidndavy

*489 visa pcc*

Hello, I submitted my 489 visa application on the 23rd of May and the CO contacted me on 5th of June asking me to submit medicals and form 80. I submitted the requested documents on 7th and then on the 12th of July a different CO contacted me asking for my US police clearance certificate. Now the question is, I only went to US for a visit lasting 15 days twice which when combined makes it a total of 29 days. I'm so confused on this, the general norms suggest PCC for any country where the individual stayed for 12 months or more. Kindly suggest what should i be doing. Should I send a mail suggesting there has been a mistake from their end. (I checked the form 80 submitted and there seems to be no mistake from side with regards to the dates of travel) why are they not so accurate. seriously never knew the process is so lengthy and they keep dragging it further without a proper reason :-(


----------



## fin123

karanbansal91 said:


> Which state ur referring ??


NT. Bt this is abt Visa

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ007

GANEWAN said:


> Not a single grant for 489 but six grants for 189 for the month of July .


Correction there is around 20 grants for 189 & 190 on immi tracker for JULY but none for 489 .... 489 is definitely low priority ....


----------



## fin123

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## muneerasoomro

Any guess for visa grant I am waiting anxiously my signature as under

Electrical engineer, 489 NSW
Assessment: 20/07/2016
Ielts: 6 in each 
EOI: 04/09/2016
Invitation: 14/09/2016
Visa lodge: 26/09/2016
CO contact: 05/10/2016
Med+PCC: 19/10/2016
VAC2 paid: 12/05/2017
Visa grant : ?????????? Upto 18/07/2017


----------



## karanbansal91

muneerasoomro said:


> Any guess for visa grant I am waiting anxiously my signature as under
> 
> Electrical engineer, 489 NSW
> Assessment: 20/07/2016
> Ielts: 6 in each
> EOI: 04/09/2016
> Invitation: 14/09/2016
> Visa lodge: 26/09/2016
> CO contact: 05/10/2016
> Med+PCC: 19/10/2016
> VAC2 paid: 12/05/2017
> Visa grant : ?????????? Upto 18/07/2017


These days DIBP is taking around 2-3 months after VAC2. Wait patiently till August.


----------



## kim_sakura4u

What is VAC2?


----------



## Brinell

Hello everybody. 

I am just adding my name to this thread.

It will take me some time to clearly understand and read most of the comments on this thread. And the information provided by all of you here is so encouraging, positive and extremely helpful ?

I have applied for 489 visa on 12th July. Vetassess positive assessment was received on 12th May and am applying under ANZCO code 225113 . My total points is 85.

I hope my application, also gets through!

Have a great day everybody?


----------



## sdilshad

kim_sakura4u said:


> What is VAC2?


I assume Visa application Charge 2nd installment


----------



## NB

kim_sakura4u said:


> What is VAC2?


Vac2 charges are payable if the applicant partner cannot give evidence of functional English 

This amount of nearly 5,000 AUD is used towards providing English tuition to the partner once she is in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## kim_sakura4u

Ok thanks..


----------



## dar8

finally can see one grant n immi tracker for 489 :mod:


----------



## sbatabyal

davidndavy said:


> Hello, I submitted my 489 visa application on the 23rd of May and the CO contacted me on 5th of June asking me to submit medicals and form 80. I submitted the requested documents on 7th and then on the 12th of July a different CO contacted me asking for my US police clearance certificate. Now the question is, I only went to US for a visit lasting 15 days twice which when combined makes it a total of 29 days. I'm so confused on this, the general norms suggest PCC for any country where the individual stayed for 12 months or more. Kindly suggest what should i be doing. Should I send a mail suggesting there has been a mistake from their end. (I checked the form 80 submitted and there seems to be no mistake from side with regards to the dates of travel) why are they not so accurate. seriously never knew the process is so lengthy and they keep dragging it further without a proper reason :-(


You should definitely contact them and let them know that you were in the states for less than 12 months....Even I visited the USA for a 28 days and they didn't ask me for any clearance..

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad

dar8 said:


> finally can see one grant n immi tracker for 489


Glad to know, can you please let us know his/her waiting period?


----------



## poyoda

sdilshad said:


> Glad to know, can you please let us know his/her waiting period?




From the immitracker, this person lodged his visa on 17 March 2017. CO contact updated as 27 March 2017 and visa granted on 19 July 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manoh

sdilshad said:


> Hi ,
> Completed 100 days today.not expecting grant before December considering currant slow processing time.why such long time 8.5? Any special circumstances like baby born or anything?You SS from which state? Any grants today ?[/QUOTE
> Probably, baby cause because my waiting period is also almost 9 month for 489 regional state sponsorship. But even i have submitted my baby documents after birth, they still delaying with his health assessment as born in Australia. Due to less than six month old, he did not need to go to visa clinic so I have to wait for Case officer to assess his health after submitting his hospital health report.
> 
> so hard and frustrating.
> 
> wait wait wait...sick of this.
> 
> any news let me know and keep in touch all pathetic group.
> 
> thank you
> manoh


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys i am sure they will speed up on 489... as regionally sponsored strategy should be give more attention (a lot of talks about cities being overcrowded while regions are not)


----------



## Kulwinder84

It's 106 day for me as well. No communication from CO till yet. Last time CO contacted on 10th April after that no any email or contact by CO.

What or when can I expect something? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Kulwinder84 said:


> It's 106 day for me as well. No communication from CO till yet. Last time CO contacted on 10th April after that no any email or contact by CO.
> 
> What or when can I expect something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These days average timing for getting grants is varying in between 200 to 400 days. So, wait patiently and hope for best.


----------



## Kulwinder84

karanbansal91 said:


> These days average timing for getting grants are varying in between 200 to 400 days. So, wait patiently and hope for best.




Ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad

Kulwinder84 said:


> It's 106 day for me as well. No communication from CO till yet. Last time CO contacted on 10th April after that no any email or contact by CO.
> 
> What or when can I expect something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


107 days in my case


----------



## davidndavy

sbatabyal said:


> You should definitely contact them and let them know that you were in the states for less than 12 months....Even I visited the USA for a 28 days and they didn't ask me for any clearance..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply. I sent a mail across, waiting for the reply. I also enquired about the FBI clearance, its gonna take 16 weeks  Can someone suggest how to send fingerprints to FBI, now I'm currently in Kuwait.


----------



## Diggy

Who has ever gotten 489 with 50point + 10....in mechanical engineering? Recent ITA pls....and the state.


----------



## chubs3

davidndavy said:


> Thank you for the reply. I sent a mail across, waiting for the reply. I also enquired about the FBI clearance, its gonna take 16 weeks  Can someone suggest how to send fingerprints to FBI, now I'm currently in Kuwait.


You can send it by mail or through courier.


----------



## andreyx108b

davidndavy said:


> Thank you for the reply. I sent a mail across, waiting for the reply. I also enquired about the FBI clearance, its gonna take 16 weeks  Can someone suggest how to send fingerprints to FBI, now I'm currently in Kuwait.




It takes 8-10 weeks as of now.

You need to download the form for fingerprinting from the website and find professional who can take your prints for you. You then mail it to FBI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auzziedream

Hello All, 

Could any one please confirm if they have received 489 FS invitation from pro-rata occupation? 

Thanks
R


----------



## dar8

*Visa granted*

Friends,

I have a very happy news to share. We were granted our visa this morning . Exactly 270 days since we applied. Thank you all of you for supporting me throughout this journey. We'll be moving within next couple of weeks and will be starting our 887 journey. Hope everyone will receive their grants very sooon  


------------------------------------------------------------
EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79

Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016 
State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016 
Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
Medicals done - 27/10/2016 
1st Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016

waiting for the grant....

Baby born 
Requested co to add newborn to application - 18/04/2017
2nd different Co contact Adelaide- 02/05/2017 (Baby added to application , requested baby's medical)
Baby's medical completed - 08/05/2017
waiting waiting waiting...

Sent an email to processing unit very politely explaining my frustration that i am about to reach published processing times and if my application can be revisited before the end of this July. - 15/06/2017 - not sure if this had any impact on the grant

Granted - 21/07/2017 Email received at 8.24 am Melbourne time lane: :humble::xmassnow:


----------



## namnguyen

dar8 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a very happy news to share. We were granted our visa this morning . Exactly 270 days since we applied. Thank you all of you for supporting me throughout this journey. We'll be moving within next couple of weeks and will be starting our 887 journey. Hope everyone will receive their grants very sooon
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
> PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79
> 
> Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016
> State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
> SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
> Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
> Medicals done - 27/10/2016
> 1st Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
> Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
> 
> waiting for the grant....
> 
> Baby born
> Requested co to add newborn to application - 18/04/2017
> 2nd different Co contact Adelaide- 02/05/2017 (Baby added to application , requested baby's medical)
> Baby's medical completed - 08/05/2017
> waiting waiting waiting...
> 
> Sent an email to processing unit very politely explaining my frustration that i am about to reach published processing times and if my application can be revisited before the end of this July. - 15/06/2017 - not sure if this had any impact on the grant
> 
> Granted - 21/07/2017 Email received at 8.24 am Melbourne time lane: :humble::xmassnow:


Congrats!!! Is your Tas application in category 3A (489 no job offer)?


----------



## dar8

namnguyen said:


> Congrats!!! Is your Tas application in category 3A (489 no job offer)?


Hi mate when i applied for Tas SS i had to provide a job offer letter however at that time it didn't have to be in line with my occupation


----------



## karanbansal91

dar8 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a very happy news to share. We were granted our visa this morning . Exactly 270 days since we applied. Thank you all of you for supporting me throughout this journey. We'll be moving within next couple of weeks and will be starting our 887 journey. Hope everyone will receive their grants very sooon
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
> PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79
> 
> Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016
> State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
> SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
> Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
> Medicals done - 27/10/2016
> 1st Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
> Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
> 
> waiting for the grant....
> 
> Baby born
> Requested co to add newborn to application - 18/04/2017
> 2nd different Co contact Adelaide- 02/05/2017 (Baby added to application , requested baby's medical)
> Baby's medical completed - 08/05/2017
> waiting waiting waiting...
> 
> Sent an email to processing unit very politely explaining my frustration that i am about to reach published processing times and if my application can be revisited before the end of this July. - 15/06/2017 - not sure if this had any impact on the grant
> 
> Granted - 21/07/2017 Email received at 8.24 am Melbourne time lane: :humble::xmassnow:


Congrats.....Finally a ICE BREAKER in 489 visa pool. Glacier has finally started to melt... More grants on the way.


----------



## dar8

karanbansal91 said:


> Congrats.....Finally a ICE BREAKER in 489 visa pool. Glacier has finally started to melt... More grants on the way.


Thanks mate hope everyone'll get their grants soon, i checked emails every other morning with the hope to see visa grant but this morning i opened email expecting not to see the grant as usual lol i think they have started finalizing old cases i can see another 489 granted yesterday on immitracker


----------



## fin123

dar8 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a very happy news to share. We were granted our visa this morning . Exactly 270 days since we applied. Thank you all of you for supporting me throughout this journey. We'll be moving within next couple of weeks and will be starting our 887 journey. Hope everyone will receive their grants very sooon
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
> PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79
> 
> Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016
> State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
> SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
> Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
> Medicals done - 27/10/2016
> 1st Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
> Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
> 
> waiting for the grant....
> 
> Baby born
> Requested co to add newborn to application - 18/04/2017
> 2nd different Co contact Adelaide- 02/05/2017 (Baby added to application , requested baby's medical)
> Baby's medical completed - 08/05/2017
> waiting waiting waiting...
> 
> Sent an email to processing unit very politely explaining my frustration that i am about to reach published processing times and if my application can be revisited before the end of this July. - 15/06/2017 - not sure if this had any impact on the grant
> 
> Granted - 21/07/2017 Email received at 8.24 am Melbourne time lane: :humble::xmassnow:


Congratzzz .gud to hear 😊😊

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

dar8 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a very happy news to share. We were granted our visa this morning . Exactly 270 days since we applied. Thank you all of you for supporting me throughout this journey. We'll be moving within next couple of weeks and will be starting our 887 journey. Hope everyone will receive their grants very sooon
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
> PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79
> 
> Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016
> State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
> SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
> Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
> Medicals done - 27/10/2016
> 1st Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
> Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
> 
> waiting for the grant....
> 
> Baby born
> Requested co to add newborn to application - 18/04/2017
> 2nd different Co contact Adelaide- 02/05/2017 (Baby added to application , requested baby's medical)
> Baby's medical completed - 08/05/2017
> waiting waiting waiting...
> 
> Sent an email to processing unit very politely explaining my frustration that i am about to reach published processing times and if my application can be revisited before the end of this July. - 15/06/2017 - not sure if this had any impact on the grant
> 
> Granted - 21/07/2017 Email received at 8.24 am Melbourne time lane: :humble::xmassnow:




Wow wow wow wow.......
Congratulations mate... That's so great news. Happy to hear it friend. Happy journey and a very very successful life ahead. God bless u!❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN

dar8 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a very happy news to share. We were granted our visa this morning . Exactly 270 days since we applied. Thank you all of you for supporting me throughout this journey. We'll be moving within next couple of weeks and will be starting our 887 journey. Hope everyone will receive their grants very sooon
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
> PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79
> 
> Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016
> State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
> SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
> Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
> Medicals done - 27/10/2016
> 1st Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
> Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
> 
> waiting for the grant....
> 
> Baby born
> Requested co to add newborn to application - 18/04/2017
> 2nd different Co contact Adelaide- 02/05/2017 (Baby added to application , requested baby's medical)
> Baby's medical completed - 08/05/2017
> waiting waiting waiting...
> 
> Sent an email to processing unit very politely explaining my frustration that i am about to reach published processing times and if my application can be revisited before the end of this July. - 15/06/2017 - not sure if this had any impact on the grant
> 
> Granted - 21/07/2017 Email received at 8.24 am Melbourne time lane: :humble::xmassnow:


Congrats bro ,really happy for you and wish you a safe and successful journey ahead .
Cheers http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## sdilshad

dar8 said:


> Thanks mate hope everyone'll get their grants soon, i checked emails every other morning with the hope to see visa grant but this morning i opened email expecting not to see the grant as usual lol i think they have started finalizing old cases i can see another 489 granted yesterday on immitracker


Hi ,
congratess and thanks a lot for sharing .So happy for you mate.When one forum member gets grant we all become so hopeful and this positive energy gives us the extra stregnth for our long waiting period.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

How long it take to get SS invitation for 489 visa after submitting EOI?

----------------------
ANZCO Code: 149212 Customer Service Manager
PTE-A: 28th April 2017
EOI: 4th July 2017
Total Points: 65


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

*SS invitation for 489 VISA*

How long it take to get SS invitation for 489 visa after submitting EOI?

----------------------
ANZCO Code: 149212 Customer Service Manager
PTE-A: 28th April 2017
EOI: 4th July 2017
Total Points: 65


----------



## oppurtunityreq

You should be expecting your invite in the next 2 rounds. One guy with 65 points for 149212 had applied on July 4th and received invite on July 12...

All the best...




Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> How long it take to get SS invitation for 489 visa after submitting EOI?
> 
> ----------------------
> ANZCO Code: 149212 Customer Service Manager
> PTE-A: 28th April 2017
> EOI: 4th July 2017
> Total Points: 65


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Change in Visa Processing time :-(

Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## sdilshad

oppurtunityreq said:


> Change in Visa Processing time :-(
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times


Why Again? Really disappointed.


----------



## dar8

*processing times*

what the :rant:


----------



## JJ007

if you read the clause on DPIB it says those processing times are for the month ending 30th June ... So if you have lodged your application prior to 1 June does that mean previous processing times apply ? ...


----------



## andreyx108b

JJ007 said:


> if you read the clause on DPIB it says those processing times are for the month ending 30th June ... So if you have lodged your application prior to 1 June does that mean previous processing times apply ? ...




Please dont consider those processing times as applicable to all. These are indicative SLAs rather than anything else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amanlucky

*EOI 489,Southern Inland, NSW*

Hello !

I applied for EOI State Sponsorship 489 Southern Inland and have received a mail from the Department for INVITATION for FULL APPLICATION, does this mean, that my EOI has been approved, or does this mean that my EOI Application has entered the pool and still needs to be selected.

And few queries on Applying for the Full Application:

a. Signed Certified Copy.
Ans: Should the required documents, be Self Signed Certified Copies or should I get the documents Attested and Certified by a notary public. 

b. Employment References outlining position/ duties.
Ans: Should I send and submit Original Copies or Certified and Attested photostat copies of the documents will be sufficient. 

c. Certified Copies of Educational Qualifications and Academic Transcript.
Ans: Would I be required to send and submit all the educational qualifications including O Levels and A Levels or should educational qualifications of bachelors degree suffice. 

d. Full Resume'.
Ans: Do I need to send and submit the complete Resume' or Resume' for the Occupation and the period nominated.

Can I please request for the opinion.

Thanks


----------



## karanbansal91

andreyx108b said:


> Please dont consider those processing times as applicable to all. These are indicative SLAs rather than anything else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andrey,
This query is not related to post. My 489 family invite is expiring on 20 Aug. I just need some more time to file visa. Can I submit another EOI with same particulars to get 489 family invite again before expiring previous one.


----------



## manoh

Hi all,

Here i just want to know in general how much more time period it takes by case officer after submitting final document regarding my baby medical document? My waiting for visa grant is almost over 9 month. Please let me know who had to face this situation.

thank you
manoh


----------



## Luckyyadav

hi all
any invitations for 489 for south australia, i saw many getting 189 invites


----------



## Gagz

Anyone getting invitation for NSW far south coast lately?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Any 489 invitation for SA?


----------



## fin123

Ganewan !!
Any update on visa ??

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## beneeshbaby

*489 Grant Developer/Programmer*

IETLTS - Overall 6.5, (PTE W-82, R-69, L67, S56)
Experience - 10 points(5+ yrs as per ACS)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Family sponsorship (For Western Australia Perth)- 10points

2613 (Programmer/Developer)

Total - 65 Points 

EOI submitted on Jan 2017 ..still waiting...any chance to get an invite ? Is there any advantage by replacing PTE score instead of IELTS?(Anyway no points awarded for both these scores).


----------



## GANEWAN

fin123 said:


> Ganewan !!
> Any update on visa ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Hey ,

No mate ,no update .

waiting for the grant from months .

Cheers ,


----------



## fin123

GANEWAN said:


> Hey ,
> 
> No mate ,no update .
> 
> waiting for the grant from months .
> 
> Cheers ,


😕😕 any progress on immitrcker . ? 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN

fin123 said:


> 😕😕 any progress on immitrcker . ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


No progress at all ,not a single 489 grant so far for the week


----------



## fin123

GANEWAN said:


> No progress at all ,not a single 489 grant so far for the week


   

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

There like 2-3 grants reported in total for this week... for all subclasses. Very very slow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Any mechanical engineer invited?


----------



## fin123

andreyx108b said:


> There like 2-3 grants reported in total for this week... for all subclasses. Very very slow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per immitracker last 489 was in last week friday. This is damn frustrating. 😐

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

fin123 said:


> As per immitracker last 489 was in last week friday. This is damn frustrating. 😐
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


extremely.


----------



## Vic2013

Hey guys, posting on behalf of my sister. She has applied for 489 for Victoria with 65 points.

- EOI submitted Nov 2016 - still awaiting invitation. Any one with a similar situation who recently got an ITA?

- I see mentions here of an *immi tracker*? Can someone please share the link to that? Thanks heaps guys.


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Vic2013 said:


> Hey guys, posting on behalf of my sister. She has applied for 489 for Victoria with 65 points.
> 
> - EOI submitted Nov 2016 - still awaiting invitation. Any one with a similar situation who recently got an ITA?
> 
> - I see mentions here of an *immi tracker*? Can someone please share the link to that? Thanks heaps guys.


Immitracker link..

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/489-visa-tracker


----------



## Vic2013

oppurtunityreq said:


> Immitracker link..
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/489-visa-tracker


Thanks a lot!


----------



## sdilshad

Any grants for any visa?


----------



## davidndavy

How sad it is, people waiting for months to get the grant :-( I feel very sad about the timelines. 18 months time of a person is very valuable. I hope DIBP understands the same.


----------



## davidndavy

Hello All, 

Just a quick question, My CO requested for USA PCC but I travelled to US only for 29 days on visit visa. There seem to be a mistake. I applied through an agent but can I directly call the CO to sort this out? Or should this be done only through agent??


----------



## karanbansal91

davidndavy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a quick question, My CO requested for USA PCC but I travelled to US only for 29 days on visit visa. There seem to be a mistake. I applied through an agent but can I directly call the CO to sort this out? Or should this be done only through agent??


CO will not answer anything to u. He will only answer to person authorised though form 956. So, leave it to ur agent.


----------



## Guest

send an email to CO and clarify this issue. as PCC is only if you have lived in any place for 12 months or more. USA doesn't apply in your case clearly.
yes CO will only talk to your agent. so you need to communicate to your agent to send CO an email regarding this.


----------



## davidndavy

*Visa grant*



karanbansal91 said:


> CO will not answer anything to u. He will only answer to person authorised though form 956. So, leave it to ur agent.



Thank you.


----------



## manoh

Hi,
Any update 489 visa grant? After submitting final document submission that is my 3 month baby medical checkup update in immi account how long should i have to wait for visa grant? Its been now almost complete 9 month submitted visa application on 4th oct 2016...so long frustration..

Please anyone have idea...where should i email as we all know email to case officer is worthless.

thank you
manoh


----------



## bigearscow

Can anyone tell me if there will be an interview with the case officer before the visa will be granted to me?


----------



## karanbansal91

bigearscow said:


> Can anyone tell me if there will be an interview with the case officer before the visa will be granted to me?


Not seen anyone interviewed by co. But u might got a call from AHC asking ur particulars and roles and duties just like an interview. But tht is for 5% to 10% of cases. Better get prepared for ahc call. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

dear manoh, you have no option but to wait for it. but still you feel everything is complete on your side and you answered all of their queries, i suggest to drop another email officer politely asking him if he needs any further documentation. that way they will let you know what is causing delay. all the best.


----------



## mc_nj86

*Query for regional in NSW*

Hi, 
I have a query.

Main Applicant: my wife
Score: 65
english: IELTS 7 (in each band)
Quota: 2613
region applied in NSW : Mid North Coast & Far South Coast
Date applied: May 2017
EOI submitted: May 2016
Invitation: Pending.

Could please help me with expected timeline for invitation.


----------



## sdilshad

*URGENT HELP Anzsco code:351411*

Hello,
My CO contacted my agent 2nd time on 1st of August.First contact was on 23rd April, that CO asked for clear copy of passport,work evidence (refference letter which was provided during TRA assesment), and details of RPL certificate (how it was obtained from Metro College ,QLD? .It was an online course).I provided all the doccuments,screenshots of all the email exchanged .

But yesterday CO asked for more doccuments in support of my RPL certificate,because I took this certificate by Get Qualified Australia's RTO's back in 2014, unfortunately this school got closed on March 2017 , got bankrupt.Due to this issue probably my CO is not fully convinced about my qualiicaton.I claimed 10 points for my qualification.My agent suggested it would be best for us to prepare a detailed legal submission addressing the matter, outlining the details again of the RPL completed and the reasons why the qualification should be deemed sufficient for the purposes of meeting the legislative criteria of the application.

I'm extremely nervous at this point , PLEASE EXPERTS DON'T IGNORE THIS POST.Please suggest me is it a threat for my visa grant? I couldn't sleep last night because so much depends on my Aus migration.

Special Mention:My collegue also migrated to Aus with certificate from same school,only difference is that time the school wasn't bankrupt.


----------



## karanbansal91

sdilshad said:


> Hello,
> My CO contacted my agent 2nd time on 1st of August.First contact was on 23rd April, that CO asked for clear copy of passport,work evidence (refference letter which was provided during TRA assesment), and details of RPL certificate (how it was obtained from Metro College ,QLD? .It was an online course).I provided all the doccuments,screenshots of all the email exchanged .
> 
> But yesterday CO asked for more doccuments in support of my RPL certificate,because I took this certificate by Get Qualified Australia's RTO's back in 2014, unfortunately this school got closed on March 2017 , got bankrupt.Due to this issue probably my CO is not fully convinced about my qualiicaton.I claimed 10 points for my qualification.My agent suggested it would be best for us to prepare a detailed legal submission addressing the matter, outlining the details again of the RPL completed and the reasons why the qualification should be deemed sufficient for the purposes of meeting the legislative criteria of the application.
> 
> I'm extremely nervous at this point , PLEASE EXPERTS DON'T IGNORE THIS POST.Please suggest me is it a threat for my visa grant? I couldn't sleep last night because so much depends on my Aus migration.
> 
> Special Mention:My collegue also migrated to Aus with certificate from same school,only difference is that time the school wasn't bankrupt.


Do, what you agent is saying. In legal matters they are more qualified and knowledgeable than any members on this forum.


----------



## sdilshad

karanbansal91 said:


> Do, what you agent is saying. In legal matters they are more qualified and knowledgeable than any members on this forum.


Thanks bro , I will do that.but do you think there is anything get worried about?have you heard of any cases like mine?


----------



## karanbansal91

sdilshad said:


> Thanks bro , I will do that.but do you think there is anything get worried about?have you heard of any cases like mine?


First, try to collect as many as evidences of your qualification at particular school. You can also provide CO an explanation letter along with other documents. Letter must include all the facts and u can also state that now school is closed. You can provide articles or any literature available about bankruptcy of school. Rest leave it to your CO. 
I dnt know deeply abt RPL, *but I think school must be affiliated to some higher authority and your records must be listed there. Search deeply about that.*

Secondly, their is nothing to worry abt this. Give your best effort, rest is in the hands of CO and DIBP. They understand that a organisation may collapse anytime due to some unavoidable circumstances. 

Lastly, follow your agent and research yourself as much as you can.


----------



## sdilshad

karanbansal91 said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro , I will do that.but do you think there is anything get worried about?have you heard of any cases like mine?
> 
> 
> 
> First, try to collect as many as evidences of your qualification at particular school. You can also provide CO an explanation letter along with other documents. Letter must include all the facts and u can also state that now school is closed. You can provide articles or any literature available about bankruptcy of school. Rest leave it to your CO.
> I dnt know deeply abt RPL, *but I think school must be affiliated to some higher authority and your records also be listed there. Search deeply about that.*
> 
> Secondly, their is nothing to worry abt this. Give your best effort, rest is in the hands of CO and DIBP. They understand that a organisation may collapse anytime due to some unavoidable circumstances.
> 
> Lastly, follow your agent and research yourself as much as you can.
Click to expand...

Thanks again for your valuable suggestions. I will do that. Keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Kar86

sdilshad said:


> Hello,
> My CO contacted my agent 2nd time on 1st of August.First contact was on 23rd April, that CO asked for clear copy of passport,work evidence (refference letter which was provided during TRA assesment), and details of RPL certificate (how it was obtained from Metro College ,QLD? .It was an online course).I provided all the doccuments,screenshots of all the email exchanged .
> 
> But yesterday CO asked for more doccuments in support of my RPL certificate,because I took this certificate by Get Qualified Australia's RTO's back in 2014, unfortunately this school got closed on March 2017 , got bankrupt.Due to this issue probably my CO is not fully convinced about my qualiicaton.I claimed 10 points for my qualification.My agent suggested it would be best for us to prepare a detailed legal submission addressing the matter, outlining the details again of the RPL completed and the reasons why the qualification should be deemed sufficient for the purposes of meeting the legislative criteria of the application.
> 
> I'm extremely nervous at this point , PLEASE EXPERTS DON'T IGNORE THIS POST.Please suggest me is it a threat for my visa grant? I couldn't sleep last night because so much depends on my Aus migration.
> 
> Special Mention:My collegue also migrated to Aus with certificate from same school,only difference is that time the school wasn't bankrupt.


Hi

As far as my knowledge Metro College has been banned by DIBP because of issuing fraudulent certificates and it has been found by DIBP in 2016. Most of the migration agents are aware of Metro College RPL certificates.

Now my question is 

1. How did you do your skills assessment? By Vetassess or Victoria university?
2. Haven't they issued a Cert III In Commercial Cookery?

And finally this is a case I have heard that DIBP refused a 187 RSMS application for COOK because the applicant provided a Certificate from Metro College. I am not threatening you because it is a fact.

Please show your full time education qualification for Cookery in your country if you have it.


----------



## sdilshad

Kar86 said:


> Hi
> 
> As far as my knowledge Metro College has been banned by DIBP because of issuing fraudulent certificates and it has been found by DIBP in 2016. Most of the migration agents are aware of Metro College RPL certificates.
> 
> Now my question is
> 
> 1. How did you do your skills assessment? By Vetassess or Victoria university?
> 2. Haven't they issued a Cert III In Commercial Cookery?
> 
> And finally this is a case I have heard that DIBP refused a 187 RSMS application for COOK because the applicant provided a Certificate from Metro College. I am not threatening you because it is a fact.
> 
> Please show your full time education qualification for Cookery in your country if you have it.


Hello ,
thanks for your response.
1.My assesment was done by TRA ( Trade recognition Australiaa), assesment authority for cook , They accepted my Metro College's certificate .

2.Yes its level iii certificate for commercial cookery.

I don't have any other qualification regarding my profession.

The thing is my friend and collegue migrated in the beginning of this year with 190 visa , he claimed point for Metro college level iii cookery certificate.he got his grant without any kind of verfication , not even employement verification.

Another thing is ,this is the second time CO asking for more evidence .So if DIBP don't wish to accept this certificate then they shoould have denied my friends visa and my visa process also.

If DIBP dosen't approve it ,then the assesment authority should not have given me a positive skill assesment.its not accpetable ,If its true that DIBP dont accept certificate from Metro ,then its not my fault.I took my certificate before 2016 and that time Metro was a reputated college.I think CO should consider all these things in consideration.

I have all the doccuments provided to CO , its not fraudant case.I have my work videos ,refference letter, pay slips everything given there.I hope CO would see this things .Contact details of my work place , phone no , landline no everything is there.

Dont understand whar DIBP is upto .


----------



## Kar86

TRA is a assessing authority and it has given to process assessment to 4 Tafe. Namely Vetassess, Vic toria University and I cant remember other two.

Which Tafe you have went through?

Have you claimed points from TRA?


----------



## anualex

hello Friends,
CAn anyone who received a positive skill assessment from vetassess please guide and provide me with the roles and responsibilities of an Internal Auditor.. just because i included "to conduct audits and investigations and prepare financial statements for management and governing bodies" vetassess gave me a negative outcome...please help me ...please


----------



## rodtanjr

Hi guys'

I received an 489 visa invitation 2 days ago from queensland under archtl draftsman.
My question is what will gonna happen if i refused? Im kinda hoping to get 190 than 489.

Hope you guys can enlighten me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rodtanjr said:


> Hi guys'
> 
> I received an 489 visa invitation 2 days ago from queensland under archtl draftsman.
> My question is what will gonna happen if i refused? Im kinda hoping to get 190 than 489.
> 
> Hope you guys can enlighten me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you refuse an invite, the chances of getting an invite again from the state are practically nil

You are expecting the 190 also from Queensland?

Cheers


----------



## rodtanjr

newbienz said:


> If you refuse an invite, the chances of getting an invite again from the state are practically nil
> 
> 
> 
> You are expecting the 190 also from Queensland?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hi bro thanks for replying

Yeah. Hoping for 190 but its close to my profession. Only 489. This 489 visa came to my knowledge only after my agent submitted an eoi. Thanks to this forum ive learned alot. Having 2nd thoughts if should i wait for 190 or accept it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rodtanjr said:


> Hi bro thanks for replying
> 
> Yeah. Hoping for 190 but its close to my profession. Only 489. This 489 visa came to my knowledge only after my agent submitted an eoi. Thanks to this forum ive learned alot. Having 2nd thoughts if should i wait for 190 or accept it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure that they will send you the invite for 190 if you dont process the 489 invite further 

Do recheck and then take a decision to allow the 489 invite to lapse

Cheers


----------



## rodtanjr

newbienz said:


> I am not sure that they will send you the invite for 190 if you dont process the 489 invite further
> 
> 
> 
> Do recheck and then take a decision to allow the 489 invite to lapse
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mind if i message you directly??? Thanks for your insight bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rodtanjr said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure that they will send you the invite for 190 if you dont process the 489 invite further
> 
> 
> 
> Do recheck and then take a decision to allow the 489 invite to lapse
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mind if i message you directly??? Thanks for your insight bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you PM me, I will not be able to help you any further on this issue
> 
> 
> There are a few members on the forum who are quite conversant with Queensland rules, and I am sure that they will guide you correctly
> 
> If you don't get any response by the day end, open a new thread with your question as the heading to attract attention of the members specifically
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## rodtanjr

newbienz said:


> rodtanjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you PM me, I will not be able to help you any further on this issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few members on the forum who are quite conversant with Queensland rules, and I am sure that they will guide you correctly
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't get any response by the day end, open a new thread with your question as the heading to attract attention of the members specifically
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright thanks bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> If you refuse an invite, the chances of getting an invite again from the state are practically nil
> 
> 
> 
> You are expecting the 190 also from Queensland?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thats not the case, there are numerous people on the forum who got invite twice. Don't mislead people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

andreyx108b said:


> Thats not the case, there are numerous people on the forum who got invite twice. Don't mislead people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi andrey,

You mean i can still get invited on the same states if i refused their current 489? Anyway im thanking everybody here for insights as this helps me alot in my decision making and i hope this will be useful as well to everybody


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidndavy

*489 VISA grant*



rodtanjr said:


> Hi andrey,
> 
> You mean i can still get invited on the same states if i refused their current 489? Anyway im thanking everybody here for insights as this helps me alot in my decision making and i hope this will be useful as well to everybody
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Buddy, 

The only thing I suggest is the timelines, While you reject 489 and wait for 190 you are losing precious time because after getting ITA (invitation to apply for visa) many have been waiting for months to get a grant (even me more than 3 months and I have seen cases where people have been waiting for 7-8 months) Also the latest update suggests the timelines are 8-9 months. The other thing is that there is a reason why they are offering 489, The state wants to make sure you stay there for minimum 2 years in particular region based on the demand which is same as 190. I don't know why you think 190 would be more beneficial. As far as I know they generally mention in the sponsorship that we are not considering your application for 190 however we can offer 489. Please cheack the details and do what you feel is the best.


----------



## andreyx108b

rodtanjr said:


> Hi andrey,
> 
> You mean i can still get invited on the same states if i refused their current 489? Anyway im thanking everybody here for insights as this helps me alot in my decision making and i hope this will be useful as well to everybody
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In my view, a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, so if you are unsure of any other option go ahead with sc489. 

If you are confident with other options- then drop it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

davidndavy said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I suggest is the timelines, While you reject 489 and wait for 190 you are losing precious time because after getting ITA (invitation to apply for visa) many have been waiting for months to get a grant (even me more than 3 months and I have seen cases where people have been waiting for 7-8 months) Also the latest update suggests the timelines are 8-9 months. The other thing is that there is a reason why they are offering 489, The state wants to make sure you stay there for minimum 2 years in particular region based on the demand which is same as 190. I don't know why you think 190 would be more beneficial. As far as I know they generally mention in the sponsorship that we are not considering your application for 190 however we can offer 489. Please cheack the details and do what you feel is the best.




Hey david,

Thank you for giving me good points. Appreciated alot. The reason why i want 190 is because of the permanent residency benefits such as medi care etc. My occupation which is architectural draftsman is open for queensland for 489 but not 190. Before my agent has submitted an eoi, im under of impression that im into pr quest. After my agent submitted an eoi, decided to read blogs and learned this 489 here in this blog. By the time i requested my agent to go for 190, he already lodged the eoi. Next thing i know, ive got an invitation. After what you have said to me, you have a good point there of maybe just grab this opportunity first. Im just worried that im only worried if i cant get a job there and cant fullfill the 887 conditions. I knew some couple of guys who have the same worries as me. So i hope when they read this they can get atleast some valuable insights here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

andreyx108b said:


> In my view, a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, so if you are unsure of any other option go ahead with sc489.
> 
> If you are confident with other options- then drop it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah good point there.

Im confident my occupation will still gonna open to 190 somehow to other states. Only not sure when.. could be next year july again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

rodtanjr said:


> Hey david,
> 
> Thank you for giving me good points. Appreciated alot. The reason why i want 190 is because of the permanent residency benefits such as medi care etc. My occupation which is architectural draftsman is open for queensland for 489 but not 190. Before my agent has submitted an eoi, im under of impression that im into pr quest. After my agent submitted an eoi, decided to read blogs and learned this 489 here in this blog. By the time i requested my agent to go for 190, he already lodged the eoi. Next thing i know, ive got an invitation. After what you have said to me, you have a good point there of maybe just grab this opportunity first. Im just worried that im only worried if i cant get a job there and cant fullfill the 887 conditions. I knew some couple of guys who have the same worries as me. So i hope when they read this they can get atleast some valuable insights here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should submit another eoi in other state and dont wait 489 ITA to lapse. This way u will be more successful secure. You should have submitted multiple EOIs with different states to get ur desired results. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

karanbansal91 said:


> You should submit another eoi in other state and dont wait 489 ITA to lapse. This way u will be more successful secure. You should have submitted multiple EOIs with different states to get ur desired results.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Yeah. I submitted eoi to nsw as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

rodtanjr said:


> Yeah. I submitted eoi to nsw as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 489 or 190??? Research a bit and find out which state is providing invites in ur occupation. And submit 190 eoi again. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

karanbansal91 said:


> For 489 or 190??? Research a bit and find out which state is providing invites in ur occupation. And submit 190 eoi again.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I let my agent do the submission for me. Though its still close to nsw for both 489 and 190. Just trying our luck yet. Other states are open but with conditions in which im not qualified


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

rodtanjr said:


> I let my agent do the submission for me. Though its still close to nsw for both 489 and 190. Just trying our luck yet. Other states are open but with conditions in which im not qualified
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok... Then dnt waste ur time for 190 just file 489

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

karanbansal91 said:


> Ok... Then dnt waste ur time for 190 just file 489
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Yeah seems like thats the most logical option. Thanks bro. Anyway what will gonna happen to my other eoi if i proceed with 489?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

rodtanjr said:


> Yeah seems like thats the most logical option. Thanks bro. Anyway what will gonna happen to my other eoi if i proceed with 489?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Either u can withdraw that or just leave it as it is.. But i would recommend to withdraw as it may attract invite and waste someone precious slot. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

karanbansal91 said:


> Either u can withdraw that or just leave it as it is.. But i would recommend to withdraw as it may attract invite and waste someone precious slot.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I see thanks for your comment bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN

Hi folks ,

Any update on the grants ? after July it seems like no grants issued .totally disappointing :/


----------



## karanbansal91

GANEWAN said:


> Hi folks ,
> 
> Any update on the grants ? after July it seems like no grants issued .totally disappointing :/


Today is sunday.. Wait for tomorrow 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123

GANEWAN said:


> Hi folks ,
> 
> Any update on the grants ? after July it seems like no grants issued .totally disappointing :/


😔😔😔

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

rodtanjr said:


> yeah good point there.
> 
> Im confident my occupation will still gonna open to 190 somehow to other states. Only not sure when.. could be next year july again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing your predicament. I am in a similar situation. My occupation (225113: Marketing Specialist) is only open in SA under 489. After lodging an NSW EOI (Stream 2) on June 6 with 80 points, I have been waiting for a 190 invite. 

Finally thought of securing the 489 SA invite (EOI with 85 points) at least and hence have applied to them last week. Confused how long do I wait before moving on with the 489.

Let me know what you end up deciding. Good luck!


----------



## rodtanjr

aafs88 said:


> Thanks for sharing your predicament. I am in a similar situation. My occupation (225113: Marketing Specialist) is only open in SA under 489. After lodging an NSW EOI (Stream 2) on June 6 with 80 points, I have been waiting for a 190 invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally thought of securing the 489 SA invite (EOI with 85 points) at least and hence have applied to them last week. Confused how long do I wait before moving on with the 489.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you end up deciding. Good luck!




Hey bro,

A wise man once said, " a bird in a hand is worth than 2 in the bush"  got this from - andrey. In your case bro 85 points is quite high perhaps you can consider other states who invites applicant with 80 points and above for 190. Not only sure for marketing specialist.anyway i decided to proceed with 489.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

rodtanjr said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> A wise man once said, " a bird in a hand is worth than 2 in the bush"  got this from - andrey. In your case bro 85 points is quite high perhaps you can consider other states who invites applicant with 80 points and above for 190. Not only sure for marketing specialist.anyway i decided to proceed with 489.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.. To you and Andrey both for the words of wisdom. 

I have applied for my husband's Vetasses evaluation too about 20 days back (To get an additional 5 points, and the last push from my side for a 190). Let us see now.. In the next month things will be clearer for me.

Till then hang on there, hoping for some good tidings to come our way


----------



## rodtanjr

aafs88 said:


> Thanks.. To you and Andrey both for the words of wisdom.
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for my husband's Vetasses evaluation too about 20 days back (To get an additional 5 points, and the last push from my side for a 190). Let us see now.. In the next month things will be clearer for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Till then hang on there, hoping for some good tidings to come our way




When did you exactly replied to their 489 invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

rodtanjr said:


> When did you exactly replied to their 489 invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I think I was a little unclear.

On 2nd August, I lodged a 489 EOI with SA (85 points). Now awaiting the invite from them.

In the past, on June 6 I lodged an EOI with NSW under Stream 2 (80).

Wnen did you file your EOI?


----------



## saikishoreal

rodtanjr said:


> Hey david,
> 
> Thank you for giving me good points. Appreciated alot. The reason why i want 190 is because of the permanent residency benefits such as medi care etc. My occupation which is architectural draftsman is open for queensland for 489 but not 190. Before my agent has submitted an eoi, im under of impression that im into pr quest. After my agent submitted an eoi, decided to read blogs and learned this 489 here in this blog. By the time i requested my agent to go for 190, he already lodged the eoi. Next thing i know, ive got an invitation. After what you have said to me, you have a good point there of maybe just grab this opportunity first. Im just worried that im only worried if i cant get a job there and cant fullfill the 887 conditions. I knew some couple of guys who have the same worries as me. So i hope when they read this they can get atleast some valuable insights here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Buddy,

Let me break some myths about PR benefits which I got to know from my friend who is an Australian citizen.

1. Medicare: This covers only 40% of your expenses. Most of the Australians buy private insurance along with Medicare to cover up the rest of 60%. You might have to pay approximately AU$180 on fortnightly basis.

2. Social welfare: Effective 1-Jan-2017, all new immigrants have to wait 104 weeks before they are eligible for certain benefits(Childcare, Unemployment etc..) refer the below link.

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/enablers/newly-arrived-residents-waiting-period 

It's up to you to decide 190 or 489.


----------



## rodtanjr

saikishoreal said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> 
> 
> Let me break some myths about PR benefits which I got to know from my friend who is an Australian citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Medicare: This covers only 40% of your expenses. Most of the Australians buy private insurance along with Medicare to cover up the rest of 60%. You might have to pay approximately AU$180 on fortnightly basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Social welfare: Effective 1-Jan-2017, all new immigrants have to wait 104 weeks before they are eligible for certain benefits(Childcare, Unemployment etc..) refer the below link.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/enablers/newly-arrived-residents-waiting-period
> 
> 
> 
> It's up to you to decide 190 or 489.



Oh i see. For sure most of the guys here including me dont know about this medicare. But i think the ultimate reason there for obtaining 190 and 189 is for staying indefinitely at designated states in australia. 

But again, there is another side of argument of wasting precious time waiting for 190 189 ,so maybe just grab whatever opportunity that has come first

Anyway thanks for your info man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

aafs88 said:


> Sorry I think I was a little unclear.
> 
> 
> 
> On 2nd August, I lodged a 489 EOI with SA (85 points). Now awaiting the invite from them.
> 
> 
> 
> In the past, on June 6 I lodged an EOI with NSW under Stream 2 (80).
> 
> 
> 
> Wnen did you file your EOI?




My agent has submitted an eoi last july 10 to queensland


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

GJAustralia said:


> Dear All,
> Finally, after lot of wait and wait and wait......
> Today I have received notification of Australian Visa Grant from concerned department.
> I would like to Thanks all of you who contributed to this process. I greatly appreciate the help and time to time guidance from all of you.
> I feel great that I have friends like you.
> Thank you.
> 
> Flying soon to Sydney/Canberra........
> Sydney I'm coming. ......
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Hi GJ


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## venupadma

rodtanjr said:


> yeah good point there.
> 
> Im confident my occupation will still gonna open to 190 somehow to other states. Only not sure when.. could be next year july again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am applying under Archi draftsperson- did u get a grant?


----------



## rodtanjr

venupadma said:


> i am applying under Archi draftsperson- did u get a grant?




Same occupation as mine. No. Just an invitation to qld. Eoi submitted last july 10, got an invitation last aug 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slvicky

saikishoreal said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Let me break some myths about PR benefits which I got to know from my friend who is an Australian citizen.
> 
> 1. Medicare: This covers only 40% of your expenses. Most of the Australians buy private insurance along with Medicare to cover up the rest of 60%. You might have to pay approximately AU$180 on fortnightly basis.
> 
> 2. Social welfare: Effective 1-Jan-2017, all new immigrants have to wait 104 weeks before they are eligible for certain benefits(Childcare, Unemployment etc..) refer the below link.
> 
> https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/enablers/newly-arrived-residents-waiting-period
> 
> It's up to you to decide 190 or 489.


Hi Mate,

As a 489 visa holder, I can say that if you have an option go for either 189 or 190 instead of 489 go for it definitely.

1. What you are talking about is the in-house medical services. True that you must have a private cover to get services from private medical institutes. But, Medicare will cover you GP fee & some of the medicines are discounted if you have Medicare. This will be really helpful especially if you have a kid.(Otherwise, you must pay 50-60 AUD each time you visit your GP)

2. Another one is the Centrelink. If you have PR(189/190) & have a kid you might be eligible for Centrelink child care rebate based on your salary. Otherwise, you have to pay 100+ AUD per day by yourself for child care daily.

So, obviously going for 189 or 190 has advantages over 489


----------



## saikishoreal

slvicky said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> As a 489 visa holder, I can say that if you have an option go for either 189 or 190 instead of 489 go for it definitely.
> 
> 1. What you are talking about is the in-house medical services. True that you must have a private cover to get services from private medical institutes. But, Medicare will cover you GP fee & some of the medicines are discounted if you have Medicare. This will be really helpful especially if you have a kid.(Otherwise, you must pay 50-60 AUD each time you visit your GP)
> 
> 2. Another one is the Centrelink. If you have PR(189/190) & have a kid you might be eligible for Centrelink child care rebate based on your salary. Otherwise, you have to pay 100+ AUD per day by yourself for child care daily.
> 
> So, obviously going for 189 or 190 has advantages over 489


Sure, I agree with you. 189/190 are anytime better. I just highlighted some of the conditions PR holders have to go through before they can capitulate full benefits of being a PR.


----------



## rodtanjr

slvicky said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> 
> 
> As a 489 visa holder, I can say that if you have an option go for either 189 or 190 instead of 489 go for it definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What you are talking about is the in-house medical services. True that you must have a private cover to get services from private medical institutes. But, Medicare will cover you GP fee & some of the medicines are discounted if you have Medicare. This will be really helpful especially if you have a kid.(Otherwise, you must pay 50-60 AUD each time you visit your GP)
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Another one is the Centrelink. If you have PR(189/190) & have a kid you might be eligible for Centrelink child care rebate based on your salary. Otherwise, you have to pay 100+ AUD per day by yourself for child care daily.
> 
> 
> 
> So, obviously going for 189 or 190 has advantages over 489




Yes you are right. I prefer 190 although at the moment its close to my occupation in any stAtes.but my agent has still submitted an eoi to qld and got a 489 invitation. So my question is weather to proceed to 489 or wait for 190 but judging from whats happening now that visas are getting harder to get, i might proceed to 489 and worry another day for pr.

Anyway thanks for your info bro. Appreciate alot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dar8

rodtanjr said:


> Hey david,
> 
> Thank you for giving me good points. Appreciated alot. The reason why i want 190 is because of the permanent residency benefits such as medi care etc. My occupation which is architectural draftsman is open for queensland for 489 but not 190. Before my agent has submitted an eoi, im under of impression that im into pr quest. After my agent submitted an eoi, decided to read blogs and learned this 489 here in this blog. By the time i requested my agent to go for 190, he already lodged the eoi. Next thing i know, ive got an invitation. After what you have said to me, you have a good point there of maybe just grab this opportunity first. Im just worried that im only worried if i cant get a job there and cant fullfill the 887 conditions. I knew some couple of guys who have the same worries as me. So i hope when they read this they can get atleast some valuable insights here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate,

It's totally up to you to decide if you want to wait for 190 or proceed with 489. When it comes to pros 190 wins over 489.

However one more thing you might want to consider is current situation in Australia when it comes to migration. Current PM and immigration minister have been pushing for more stringent immigration process. Immigration department has begun public consultation to make provisional visa period mandatory for PR applicants to save taxpayer cost on benefits claimed by migrants. I believe, with the strict nature of current immigration minister there is a high possibility that he will bring mandatory provisional visas well before the next election. So more time you spend on waiting for another invite , more close you get to those possible new visa reforms. Which might or might not happen in your favor.

If you are very confident that you'll be able to secure a 190 ITA within next couple of months then you can wait and see. Anyways your 489 ITA allows you to submit a visa application within 90 days. If i were you i'd apply for 489 as soon as possible as processing times for gsm visas could take upto 8 months or longer to process these days and the waiting clock starts ticking from the day you lodge your application.

When it comes to fulfilling 887 conditions, It shouldn't be difficult to find work and complete 1 year full time employment within 4 years. 

Again , it's your decision, do some research , think wisely and decide what's best for you. Good luck.


----------



## rodtanjr

dar8 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> 
> 
> It's totally up to you to decide if you want to wait for 190 or proceed with 489. When it comes to pros 190 wins over 489.
> 
> 
> 
> However one more thing you might want to consider is current situation in Australia when it comes to migration. Current PM and immigration minister have been pushing for more stringent immigration process. Immigration department has begun public consultation to make provisional visa period mandatory for PR applicants to save taxpayer cost on benefits claimed by migrants. I believe, with the strict nature of current immigration minister there is a high possibility that he will bring mandatory provisional visas well before the next election. So more time you spend on waiting for another invite , more close you get to those possible new visa reforms. Which might or might not happen in your favor.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are very confident that you'll be able to secure a 190 ITA within next couple of months then you can wait and see. Anyways your 489 ITA allows you to submit a visa application within 90 days. If i were you i'd apply for 489 as soon as possible as processing times for gsm visas could take upto 8 months or longer to process these days and the waiting clock starts ticking from the day you lodge your application.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to fulfilling 887 conditions, It shouldn't be difficult to find work and complete 1 year full time employment within 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Again , it's your decision, do some research , think wisely and decide what's best for you. Good luck.




Hey bro,

Yes i read that news too.and its worrying. I did a lot of research and the availability of potential prospects in qld. Plus reading all these forum comments helps me alot in making a decision 

Thanks alot mate!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venupadma

oh!!does it take so long???


----------



## JJ007

Guys I just noticed three grants being issued today on immi tracker for 189 .... Lets hope this will start the flow and hopefully start long awaited 489 grants ..... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ujaved007

Just received invitation for 489 FS, mechanical engineering. 70 points. DOE 3/8/2017


----------



## itsshah

*489 provincial nomination*

Dear All,

My occupation is Accountant 221111, currently hold 60 points for 189. I have also been submitted my eoi for 489 provincial nomination since April 2017.

I want to know what are the chances for getting invitation for 489 (221111) at 60+10=70 points.

Thanks and awaiting for reply.


----------



## karanbansal91

itsshah said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My occupation is Accountant 221111, currently hold 60 points for 189. I have also been submitted my eoi for 489 provincial nomination since April 2017.
> 
> I want to know what are the chances for getting invitation for 489 (221111) at 60+10=70 points.
> 
> Thanks and awaiting for reply.


Fair chances to receive an invitation from state. Check different states for eligibility and lodge different state specific EOI's along with additional requirements of states.


----------



## itsshah

*489 provincial nomination*

Can someone as per same credentials, give some valuable advise? which state will be the best option?

Regards


----------



## karanbansal91

itsshah said:


> Can someone as per same credentials, give some valuable advise? which state will be the best option?
> 
> Regards


SA is good option as they are providing invitation of First come first get basis. Check SA SOL list.


----------



## Luckyyadav

Dear dar8, you explained it very well. the pros of 190 over 489. thanks mate


----------



## Guest

I have another question. Suppose you get a invite for 489, can you still get an invite for 190 while holding 489 invite? or 489 invite will expire then 190 invite will come. the question is , is it possible to get both 489 and 190 invite at the same time considering from different states?



oppurtunityreq said:


> Once u are invited u have 60 days to make a decision. U will have to accept the invite within 60 days. Hope this answers your question.
> 
> Best Wishes ..


----------



## karanbansal91

Austimmiacnt said:


> I have another question. Suppose you get a invite for 489, can you still get an invite for 190 while holding 489 invite? or 489 invite will expire then 190 invite will come. the question is , is it possible to get both 489 and 190 invite at the same time considering from different states?


On different eois u can do that. U have to submit different eoi for 489 and 190. And different eoi for each state. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Any 50+10 Mech engr nominated yet?


----------



## Diggy

ujaved007 said:


> Just received invitation for 489 FS, mechanical engineering. 70 points. DOE 3/8/2017


Which state is FS? Am mechanical engineering too, pls give me the state so I can apply for 489 with 50+ 10points. Thanks.


----------



## Andy86

Anyone here waiting for grant since more than a year?


----------



## fin123

I saw fee 189 grants on immitracker. But no luck with 489. 😔

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

Andy86 said:


> Anyone here waiting for grant since more than a year?




My agent told me that upon receiving an invitation for 489, expect 6 - 8 weeks for visa grant


Anyway i have a question guys, i have a question in regards with 489 visa conditions, it stated that i must stay only at those specific postcodes, that would mean i should work as well at those specified postcodes? Let say i live at postcode 4124 thren work at brisbane central.... is this allowed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

rodtanjr said:


> My agent told me that upon receiving an invitation for 489, expect 6 - 8 weeks for visa grant
> 
> 
> Anyway i have a question guys, i have a question in regards with 489 visa conditions, it stated that i must stay only at those specific postcodes, that would mean i should work as well at those specified postcodes? Let say i live at postcode 4124 thren work at brisbane central.... is this allowed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate, 
I'm on 489 completing almost 2 yrs .
You have to live in those postcodes for sure.
That's what visa says. But if you are unable to find any job in your area you can apply for switch to another state and start new life there.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

GJAustralia said:


> Hi mate,
> I'm on 489 completing almost 2 yrs .
> You have to live in those postcodes for sure.
> That's what visa says. But if you are unable to find any job in your area you can apply for switch to another state and start new life there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And 1 more thing don't listen to agents .
It depends on your case wheather you will get visa in 2 month or 2 yrs. But as per my experience go for PR rather than 489 cause it is more beneficial and process fast. 2 of my friend got their PR in just 2 months.
Where 489 is taking more time to process.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

GJAustralia said:


> Hi mate,
> I'm on 489 completing almost 2 yrs .
> You have to live in those postcodes for sure.
> That's what visa says. But if you are unable to find any job in your area you can apply for switch to another state and start new life there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





GJAustralia said:


> Hi mate,
> I'm on 489 completing almost 2 yrs .
> You have to live in those postcodes for sure.
> That's what visa says. But if you are unable to find any job in your area you can apply for switch to another state and start new life there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And 1 more thing don't listen to agents .
It depends on your case wheather you will get visa in 2 month or 2 yrs. But as per my experience go for PR rather than 489 cause it is more beneficial and process fast. 2 of my friend got their PR in just 2 months.
Where 489 is taking more time to process.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

GJAustralia said:


> Hi mate,
> I'm on 489 completing almost 2 yrs .
> You have to live in those postcodes for sure.
> That's what visa says. But if you are unable to find any job in your area you can apply for switch to another state and start new life there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi GJ,

In which state have you been residing? I have applied for a 489 (EOI submitted) for SA. 

Since you are nearing 2yrs on 489, could you please share your experience? 
How was your job hunt experience. 
Does the lack of medicare matter and ony other pointer, please.

Thanks!

-Aafreen


----------



## GJAustralia

aafs88 said:


> Hi GJ,
> 
> In which state have you been residing? I have applied for a 489 (EOI submitted) for SA.
> 
> Since you are nearing 2yrs on 489, could you please share your experience?
> How was your job hunt experience.
> Does the lack of medicare matter and ony other pointer, please.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Aafreen


 I'm in NSW near Canberra area. I have got 1st full time job in 15 days and part time in next months. So just started very well. No issues. Just feel lonely cause no friends at all at first so 1st yr was boring but now I am so busy and very tight schedule.
Thanks god to be with me .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

GJAustralia said:


> And 1 more thing don't listen to agents .
> It depends on your case wheather you will get visa in 2 month or 2 yrs. But as per my experience go for PR rather than 489 cause it is more beneficial and process fast. 2 of my friend got their PR in just 2 months.
> Where 489 is taking more time to process.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Hey bro,

Yeah i agree. I prefer 190 189 than 489. Unfortunately its close to my occupation and it does not open in a short period of time easily to any states and 489 offered to me first. So i just grab it and apply for 190 or 887 once i get there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda

fin123 said:


> I saw fee 189 grants on immitracker. But no luck with 489.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk




Hi 

My friend got her 489 visa grant today. Visa grant letter was actually dated yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

Ok 
What's your occupation? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

GJAustralia said:


> Ok
> What's your occupation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




My occupation is architectural draftsman 312111. Are you in your way for 887 bro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

rodtanjr said:


> My occupation is architectural draftsman 312111. Are you in your way for 887 bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

poyoda said:


> Hi
> 
> My friend got her 489 visa grant today. Visa grant letter was actually dated yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please share her timeline if you can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

GJAustralia said:


> Hi mate,
> I'm on 489 completing almost 2 yrs .
> You have to live in those postcodes for sure.
> That's what visa says. But if you are unable to find any job in your area you can apply for switch to another state and start new life there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Hi jay one more thing. I understand i have to live at those postcodes. But how about work?? Hope you can enlighten me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

Kulwinder84 said:


> Please share her timeline if you can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great. 
Share her timeline so others can have hope .
Where is she coming ? Area ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

rodtanjr said:


> Hi jay one more thing. I understand i have to live at those postcodes. But how about work?? Hope you can enlighten me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1st of all not sure if you can get job in your own occupation but you can work for others .
You have to do online research for the availibility of job ? Kind of industry? Blah blah blah ?


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

GJAustralia said:


> 1st of all not sure if you can get job in your own occupation but you can work for others .
> You have to do online research for the availibility of job ? Kind of industry? Blah blah blah ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 Yeah. Thanks for the advise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda

Kulwinder84 said:


> Please share her timeline if you can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Visa lodged: 8 Nov 2016
CO ctc: 12 Dec for SG COC & medicals
Respond to CO: late Jan
2nd CO ctc: late march asking for more docs (not sure what)
Respond to CO: 1st week april
Visa grant: 9 Aug 2017


----------



## kaju

rodtanjr said:


> Hi jay one more thing. I understand i have to live at those postcodes. But how about work?? Hope you can enlighten me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_If you were nominated by a state or territory for your current skilled visa, you must live and work in a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area in the same state or territory that nominated you for your current visa._

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-

The whole reason this visa class exists, is to support employment in regional and low-growth population areas. 

Although you can move between States with permission, you can only move to *and work in* other similar areas - that is, those areas allowed for 489 visas - regional and low-growth metropolitan postcodes.


----------



## Kulwinder84

poyoda said:


> Visa lodged: 8 Nov 2016
> CO ctc: 12 Dec for SG COC & medicals
> Respond to CO: late Jan
> 2nd CO ctc: late march asking for more docs (not sure what)
> Respond to CO: 1st week april
> Visa grant: 9 Aug 2017




Thank u 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda

GJAustralia said:


> That's great.
> Share her timeline so others can have hope .
> Where is she coming ? Area ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




She's sponsored by NT so will be heading there. IED 20 Dec.


----------



## rodtanjr

kaju said:


> _If you were nominated by a state or territory for your current skilled visa, you must live and work in a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area in the same state or territory that nominated you for your current visa._
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-
> 
> 
> 
> The whole reason this visa class exists, is to support employment in regional and low-growth population areas.
> 
> 
> 
> Although you can move between States with permission, you can only move to *and work in* other similar areas - that is, those areas allowed for 489 visas - regional and low-growth metropolitan postcodes.




Hey bro,

alright all clear now. Thanks alot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123

GJAustralia said:


> Hi mate,
> I'm on 489 completing almost 2 yrs .
> You have to live in those postcodes for sure.
> That's what visa says. But if you are unable to find any job in your area you can apply for switch to another state and start new life there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi there, 

Suppose If I get 489 Visa in SA, If I am unable to find a job and facing difficulties to settle in particular state then Is it possible I can move to another state like VIC or anywhere else in 489 post code.


----------



## aafs88

GJAustralia said:


> I'm in NSW near Canberra area. I have got 1st full time job in 15 days and part time in next months. So just started very well. No issues. Just feel lonely cause no friends at all at first so 1st yr was boring but now I am so busy and very tight schedule.
> Thanks god to be with me .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Oh that is good to hear, really. Coz there were a lot of folks saying it is difficult to get a full time job on 489. People prefer PR, but turns out these are baseless comments, thankfully.

What about your medicare? Is private too expensive?

You got the job in your relevant field?

Wishing you great times ahead, buddy!


----------



## GJAustralia

Victor123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Suppose If I get 489 Visa in SA, If I am unable to find a job and facing difficulties to settle in particular state then Is it possible I can move to another state like VIC or anywhere else in 489 post code.


Yes only if your sponsered area is happy to leave you with written advice. Which you will need for 887.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

aafs88 said:


> Oh that is good to hear, really. Coz there were a lot of folks saying it is difficult to get a full time job on 489. People prefer PR, but turns out these are baseless comments, thankfully.
> 
> What about your medicare? Is private too expensive?
> 
> You got the job in your relevant field?
> 
> Wishing you great times ahead, buddy!


No. I didn't got job in my profession.
Medical insurance is costs you $100/month approx. 
Finding perticular job is difficult. People commenting about situation bad or good it depends on everyone's circumstances. Afterall you take PR or 489 hardship is there. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123

GJAustralia said:


> Yes only if your sponsered area is happy to leave you with written advice. Which you will need for 887.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Okay, With their approval in writing I can move to another state and settle there. Will there any impact in future when I will apply for 887 visa?


----------



## GJAustralia

Victor123 said:


> Okay, With their approval in writing I can move to another state and settle there. Will there any impact in future when I will apply for 887 visa?


I don't think so . As long as you have evidence to prove that you have got official communication and relieve letter from them

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123

GJAustralia said:


> I don't think so . As long as you have evidence to prove that you have got official communication and relieve letter from them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL

*489 Family Sponsorship Invitation*

Hey guys,

Can we expect an 489 FS invitation for 75 points pro rata occupation?

Any advice will be useful

Thanks guys!


----------



## samlk

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can we expect an 489 FS invitation for 75 points pro rata occupation?
> 
> Any advice will be useful
> 
> Thanks guys!


What is your exact occupation code?


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL

samlk said:


> What is your exact occupation code?


Hi Victor123,

Its 233913 (Bio medical Engineer) It falls under other Engineers which is a pro rata occupation.


----------



## slvicky

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can we expect an 489 FS invitation for 75 points pro rata occupation?
> 
> Any advice will be useful
> 
> Thanks guys!


By looking at recent invitation round reports, still, there is a huge back log for your occupation. So, you might have to wait for more. Unfortunately that is the normal case for 489 FS invitations under pro rata occupations


----------



## slvicky

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can we expect an 489 FS invitation for 75 points pro rata occupation?
> 
> Any advice will be useful
> 
> Thanks guys!


Hi BiomedicalEngineerSL,

When did you submit your EOI? 

If you want you can include those in your signature. So, everyone will know your timeline


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL

slvicky said:


> Hi BiomedicalEngineerSL,
> 
> When did you submit your EOI?
> 
> If you want you can include those in your signature. So, everyone will know your timeline



Here is my details

IELTS – 07/10/2016 ( L-7.5, R-9, W-7, S-7.5)
EA applied - 13/02/16
EA + Outcome after an inquiry– 04/08/2016
Spouse SA lodged - 16/05/17 (ACS)
Spouse SA +Outcome - 24/05/17
Biomedical Engineer
EOI lodged - 12/06/17 ( 60/189, 65/190, 70/489 FS)
EOI update – 12/08/2017 (65/189, 70/190, 75/489 FS)



( Age -30/ Qual-15 / English-10/partner points 5/ Work Experience 5 on 12/10/2017)


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL

slvicky said:


> By looking at recent invitation round reports, still, there is a huge back log for your occupation. So, you might have to wait for more. Unfortunately that is the normal case for 489 FS invitations under pro rata occupations



I thought so too but someone said in this thread they got an invite mechanical engineer with 70 points and recent DOE which is also a pro rata occupation.


----------



## fin123

poyoda said:


> Hi
> 
> My friend got her 489 visa grant today. Visa grant letter was actually dated yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh great
Have u got any idea of the date she lodged the visa application ? 


Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123

fin123 said:


> Oh great
> Have u got any idea of the date she lodged the visa application ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


_*Sry*_ i *jst* saw *yr* reply. Seems *lyk* April people getting grants.fingers crossed. &#55357;&#56842;

*Don't use text-speak **- see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html *kaju/moderator

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda

fin123 said:


> Sry i jst saw yr reply. Seems lyk April people getting grants.fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk



Her visa application was made in Nov 2016 actually so I'm guessing they are clearing all backlogs first before touching on the April ones.


----------



## fin123

poyoda said:


> Her visa application was made in Nov 2016 actually so I'm guessing they are clearing all backlogs first before touching on the April ones.


I was referring to the last CO contact date which happen in April.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda

fin123 said:


> I was referring to the last CO contact date which happen in April.



Oic. 

Hope you guys get your grant soon. I'm also waiting for mine.


----------



## fin123

Hello !
I have a little question.Lets say my partner has applied for spouse visa . Since it takes a long time to process visa can he apply and get visit visa during that time ? 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi

anyone knows for sc489 Tasmania, do we need to prove our financial status with bank account ?
if yes, how much ? thanks !


----------



## simaria_c

Tasmania has not given details on how much but they replicated Canberra process. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi

simaria_c said:


> Tasmania has not given details on how much but they replicated Canberra process.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I couldn't find any info about Tasmania or Canberra, any clue or link available ?


----------



## simaria_c

tchinyi said:


> I couldn't find any info about Tasmania or Canberra, any clue or link available ?


There is form you need full and get it notarised. My consultant suggested about $12000 for self and 6k for each dependent

https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_regional

On above click 489 visa , click on nomination criteria and then click apply. There you'll see the form for financial declaration



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi

thanks mate ! appreciate it


----------



## dar8

tchinyi said:


> anyone knows for sc489 Tasmania, do we need to prove our financial status with bank account ?
> if yes, how much ? thanks !


You only need to provide them with the financial declaration form ( Can find under apply section) which needs to be notarized , you don't have to provide bank account details or any other financial documents with your application but you must be able to provide them if the state government asks for them. 

I think the amount mentioned by simaria should be sufficient . In my case i showed appx. AUD 50,000 for me and my spouse's Tas sponsorship. Only had to show fund details to a lawyer and get the declaration notarized. The state didn't ask for bank details. 

Another important thing when it comes to Tasmanian state sponsorship is the quality of commitment letter and the statement you provide about how you researched living conditions there. Make sure that you include any recent trips to Tassie and how those trips helped you pick Tassie as your preferred state to live , any friends or family there , how you did you research on rental properties and job prospects and your future plans in Tasmania etc. this is very important for them and helps your application


----------



## SanjayPatel_18

My name is Sanjay. I have been waiting for grant from last 9 months
Below is my timeline

24 November - received invitation from SA
4 December - application lodgement
15 December - first CO contact, uploaded medicals and PCC
6 April 2017 - second CO contact, requested form 80 and 957. Docs uploaded on 7 April

Until today, no news....does anyone know by when can I expect a decision?


----------



## meetpatel1055

Hi all,
I am civil engineer, 24 years old. Ielts L/R/W/S : 7/7/6.5/6.5, PTE: 70.
I have exactly 60 points. My sister lives in melbourne. I am going to apply for 489 in few days so what are my chances of visa?


----------



## Kulwinder84

SanjayPatel_18 said:


> My name is Sanjay. I have been waiting for grant from last 9 months
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 24 November - received invitation from SA
> 4 December - application lodgement
> 15 December - first CO contact, uploaded medicals and PCC
> 6 April 2017 - second CO contact, requested form 80 and 957. Docs uploaded on 7 April
> 
> Until today, no news....does anyone know by when can I expect a decision?




Form 957 for what purpose?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL

meetpatel1055 said:


> Hi all,
> I am civil engineer, 24 years old. Ielts L/R/W/S : 7/7/6.5/6.5, PTE: 70.
> I have exactly 60 points. My sister lives in melbourne. I am going to apply for 489 in few days so what are my chances of visa?


Do you have 60 points including the sister's sponsorship? These days only 70 points and up EOIs are picked up..


----------



## pahwashish

*Need your advise*

HI Dar,
Hope all well.
I have a quick question with regard to my application. I have filed for a 489 for Tasmania. I am an ICT BD. I have researched and included jobs matching my profile in my application and have submitted a commitment letter as well. Would you know how long does it take for them to revert on an application?
Please suggest.
Thanks.
Ashish




dar8 said:


> You only need to provide them with the financial declaration form ( Can find under apply section) which needs to be notarized , you don't have to provide bank account details or any other financial documents with your application but you must be able to provide them if the state government asks for them.
> 
> I think the amount mentioned by simaria should be sufficient . In my case i showed appx. AUD 50,000 for me and my spouse's Tas sponsorship. Only had to show fund details to a lawyer and get the declaration notarized. The state didn't ask for bank details.
> 
> Another important thing when it comes to Tasmanian state sponsorship is the quality of commitment letter and the statement you provide about how you researched living conditions there. Make sure that you include any recent trips to Tassie and how those trips helped you pick Tassie as your preferred state to live , any friends or family there , how you did you research on rental properties and job prospects and your future plans in Tasmania etc. this is very important for them and helps your application


----------



## Andy86

SanjayPatel_18 said:


> My name is Sanjay. I have been waiting for grant from last 9 months
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 24 November - received invitation from SA
> 4 December - application lodgement
> 15 December - first CO contact, uploaded medicals and PCC
> 6 April 2017 - second CO contact, requested form 80 and 957. Docs uploaded on 7 April
> 
> Until today, no news....does anyone know by when can I expect a decision?


Hi Sanjay
I have been waiting since 18 months! it has been 15 months since last CO contact, since then no communication at all. I have raised complain also but no update until now.


----------



## kinger

Hi fellows,
I lodged EOI yesterday under 489 with 55+10 points in insuranse agent category for queesland state.

Can anyone tell according to the current scenario, when is the possible expectation to get an invite.
Thanks


----------



## dar8

pahwashish said:


> HI Dar,
> Hope all well.
> I have a quick question with regard to my application. I have filed for a 489 for Tasmania. I am an ICT BD. I have researched and included jobs matching my profile in my application and have submitted a commitment letter as well. Would you know how long does it take for them to revert on an application?
> Please suggest.
> Thanks.
> Ashish


Hi mate , depends on the number of applications they receive , however i think i saw somewhere that Tasmanian business migration unit could take up to 20 business days to assess an application and to provide an outcome


----------



## rodtanjr

kinger said:


> Hi fellows,
> I lodged EOI yesterday under 489 with 55+10 points in insuranse agent category for queesland state.
> 
> Can anyone tell according to the current scenario, when is the possible expectation to get an invite.
> Thanks


 Aa per architectural draftsman occupation, upon submission of eoi, expect 3 to 4 weeks of invitation, upon submission of invitation expect 1 to 2 weeks of invitation to submit visa, upon submission of visa, expect 5 weeks to 3 months of visa grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinger

rodtanjr said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellows,
> I lodged EOI yesterday under 489 with 55+10 points in insuranse agent category for queesland state.
> 
> Can anyone tell according to the current scenario, when is the possible expectation to get an invite.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Aa per architectural draftsman occupation, upon submission of eoi, expect 3 to 4 weeks of invitation, upon submission of invitation expect 1 to 2 weeks of invitation to submit visa, upon submission of visa, expect 5 weeks to 3 months of visa grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This trend goes for all the categories..


----------



## kinger

rodtanjr said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellows,
> I lodged EOI yesterday under 489 with 55+10 points in insuranse agent category for queesland state.
> 
> Can anyone tell according to the current scenario, when is the possible expectation to get an invite.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Aa per architectural draftsman occupation, upon submission of eoi, expect 3 to 4 weeks of invitation, upon submission of invitation expect 1 to 2 weeks of invitation to submit visa, upon submission of visa, expect 5 weeks to 3 months of visa grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Okk.. so this trend goes for all the categories.. i mean they dont consider ranking based system?


----------



## fin123

Hello all,
I saw on immitracker they have granted few 489 visas even for the people who lodged their applications in july.😑😑

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Andy86 said:


> Hi Sanjay
> 
> I have been waiting since 18 months! it has been 15 months since last CO contact, since then no communication at all. I have raised complain also but no update until now.




The processing times became somewhat too long...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SanjayPatel_18

Agent Authorization for further communication.


----------



## surajbokka

Hi guys, 
Quick doubt regarding 489 visa subclass. I am currently pursuing masters and I'm on student visa. I have positive skill assessment for ICT Support Engineer from acs. 
Now, will I be able to apply 489 visa while I'm still on student visa? 
Also, I have 65 points adding 489 visa points. 

Regards, 
Suraj.


----------



## dar8

surajbokka said:


> Hi guys,
> Quick doubt regarding 489 visa subclass. I am currently pursuing masters and I'm on student visa. I have positive skill assessment for ICT Support Engineer from acs.
> Now, will I be able to apply 489 visa while I'm still on student visa?
> Also, I have 65 points adding 489 visa points.
> 
> Regards,
> Suraj.


If you receive an ITA for 489 while on student visa , you can apply for 489 visa , however if you're onshore your student visa will be in effect until its expiry date or until they grant you the 489 visa and you will have to make sure that you keep studying and comply with current visa conditions until the 489 is granted. If your student visa naturally expires before they grant you your 489 , then the bridging visa will come into effect from the date of your student visa expiry date until they process your 489 application. But If you cancel your student visa voluntarily after applying for 489 visa , while you are still onshore, then your bridging visa will also get cancelled. I was on a similar situation but i decided to go offshore and voluntarily cancel my student visa before it's expiry date.


----------



## surajbokka

dar8 said:


> surajbokka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> Quick doubt regarding 489 visa subclass. I am currently pursuing masters and I'm on student visa. I have positive skill assessment for ICT Support Engineer from acs.
> Now, will I be able to apply 489 visa while I'm still on student visa?
> Also, I have 65 points adding 489 visa points.
> 
> Regards,
> Suraj.
> 
> 
> 
> If you receive an ITA for 489 while on student visa , you can apply for 489 visa , however if you're onshore your student visa will be in effect until its expiry date or until they grant you the 489 visa and you will have to make sure that you keep studying and comply with current visa conditions until the 489 is granted. If your student visa naturally expires before they grant you your 489 , then the bridging visa will come into effect from the date of your student visa expiry date until they process your 489 application. But If you cancel your student visa voluntarily after applying for 489 visa , while you are still onshore, then your bridging visa will also get cancelled. I was on a similar situation but i decided to go offshore and voluntarily cancel my student visa before it's expiry date.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your prompt reply. 

Does it mean that I can go ahead apply for 489 visa while on student visa? 
My student visa expires on 2019. So I'm thinking to go for 489 visa so that I can get to work full time as my course needs only few days of attention.


----------



## manoh

dar8 said:


> If you receive an ITA for 489 while on student visa , you can apply for 489 visa , however if you're onshore your student visa will be in effect until its expiry date or until they grant you the 489 visa and you will have to make sure that you keep studying and comply with current visa conditions until the 489 is granted. If your student visa naturally expires before they grant you your 489 , then the bridging visa will come into effect from the date of your student visa expiry date until they process your 489 application. But If you cancel your student visa voluntarily after applying for 489 visa , while you are still onshore, then your bridging visa will also get cancelled. I was on a similar situation but i decided to go offshore and voluntarily cancel my student visa before it's expiry date.


hi,
i might be wrong but one of my friend has a same issue. He had a student visa and bridging visa c for 489. As the 489 visa processing is getting longer current global processing so he just withdraw his student visa and that makes automatically change into bridging visa D which means you have to work right. But if you show your financial crisis they would change into bridging visa c again.

god knows our case officer...

thanks manoh


----------



## reverser16

I got 489 invitation thru Mara agent but i don't want to continue with them.

Can I lodge the visa application by myself using my immiaccount? how to do that?

Thx in advance.


----------



## naveen00727

*Received Invitation, need advice !*

Hi All

Recently I have got 489 Visa Invitation.Now As I have alsolodged EOI for 189 .Please suggest me either to wait for 189 Invitation or go with 489 considering the following situations:
1. My occupation code in in Pro rata.
2. I am having 3 dependents(wife, and 2 kids 6 months and 3 years). So I will be refrain from PR benefits like free schooling, child care rebate, medical.
3. Can i wait, for how long till my invitation lasts.

Regards
Naveen

ANZSCO Code: 233411 Electronics Engineer
IELTS : October 2016 || W:6, R:7, S:6.5, L:7.5
EA +Outcome (Fast Track): May 2017 (Only education)
PTE-A: L 77, R 73, S 83, W 71 : 22 June 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points-189 visa/ 70 points-489 visa : 29 June 2017 
Invitation Received: 489 Visa


----------



## chubs3

naveen00727 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Recently I have got 489 Visa Invitation.Now As I have alsolodged EOI for 189 .Please suggest me either to wait for 189 Invitation or go with 489 considering the following situations:
> 1. My occupation code in in Pro rata.
> 2. I am having 3 dependents(wife, and 2 kids 6 months and 3 years). So I will be refrain from PR benefits like free schooling, child care rebate, medical.
> 3. Can i wait, for how long till my invitation lasts.
> 
> Regards
> Naveen
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233411 Electronics Engineer
> IELTS : October 2016 || W:6, R:7, S:6.5, L:7.5
> EA +Outcome (Fast Track): May 2017 (Only education)
> PTE-A: L 77, R 73, S 83, W 71 : 22 June 2017
> EOI Lodged : 65 points-189 visa/ 70 points-489 visa : 29 June 2017
> Invitation Received: 489 Visa



Hey Naveen,

First Congrats!

You have 60 days to file for visa. After that it expires.

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## sharma1981

naveen00727 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Recently I have got 489 Visa Invitation.Now As I have alsolodged EOI for 189 .Please suggest me either to wait for 189 Invitation or go with 489 considering the following situations:
> 1. My occupation code in in Pro rata.
> 2. I am having 3 dependents(wife, and 2 kids 6 months and 3 years). So I will be refrain from PR benefits like free schooling, child care rebate, medical.
> 3. Can i wait, for how long till my invitation lasts.
> 
> Regards
> Naveen
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233411 Electronics Engineer
> IELTS : October 2016 || W:6, R:7, S:6.5, L:7.5
> EA +Outcome (Fast Track): May 2017 (Only education)
> PTE-A: L 77, R 73, S 83, W 71 : 22 June 2017
> EOI Lodged : 65 points-189 visa/ 70 points-489 visa : 29 June 2017
> Invitation Received: 489 Visa


What can we say?

65 pointers are in kind of wait mode for 189. Worst you can do is to wait till your 489 visa invitation is valid. If you do not get anything till 1 week before validity of 489 is due. Then you take the call.

If you have lodged your 189 EOI recently then your wait may be even longer


----------



## Diggy

Any hope for 50+10 points for 2335?


----------



## karanbansal91

naveen00727 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Recently I have got 489 Visa Invitation.Now As I have alsolodged EOI for 189 .Please suggest me either to wait for 189 Invitation or go with 489 considering the following situations:
> 1. My occupation code in in Pro rata.
> 2. I am having 3 dependents(wife, and 2 kids 6 months and 3 years). So I will be refrain from PR benefits like free schooling, child care rebate, medical.
> 3. Can i wait, for how long till my invitation lasts.
> 
> Regards
> Naveen
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233411 Electronics Engineer
> IELTS : October 2016 || W:6, R:7, S:6.5, L:7.5
> EA +Outcome (Fast Track): May 2017 (Only education)
> PTE-A: L 77, R 73, S 83, W 71 : 22 June 2017
> EOI Lodged : 65 points-189 visa/ 70 points-489 visa : 29 June 2017
> Invitation Received: 489 Visa


For 189 invitation u might have to wait for more than 4-6 months or even more. Better try ur luck with 190 also, otherwise proceed with 489.


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL

*489 Process*

Hi guys,

I am a bit confused about the 489 designated area process. After lodging an EOI do I have to separately apply for the designated areas that I'm eligible for?

For instance I am eligible for 4 areas in NSW. Advice me on this

Thanks in advance


----------



## simaria_c

naveen00727 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Recently I have got 489 Visa Invitation.Now As I have alsolodged EOI for 189 .Please suggest me either to wait for 189 Invitation or go with 489 considering the following situations:
> 1. My occupation code in in Pro rata.
> 2. I am having 3 dependents(wife, and 2 kids 6 months and 3 years). So I will be refrain from PR benefits like free schooling, child care rebate, medical.
> 3. Can i wait, for how long till my invitation lasts.
> 
> Regards
> Naveen
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233411 Electronics Engineer
> IELTS : October 2016 || W:6, R:7, S:6.5, L:7.5
> EA +Outcome (Fast Track): May 2017 (Only education)
> PTE-A: L 77, R 73, S 83, W 71 : 22 June 2017
> EOI Lodged : 65 points-189 visa/ 70 points-489 visa : 29 June 2017
> Invitation Received: 489 Visa


Most states still allow free schooling on 489. Rest all benefits will not be available.

Google for more information depending on the state you have got the invite for


----------



## GANEWAN

fin123 said:


> Hello all,
> I saw on immitracker they have granted few 489 visas even for the people who lodged their applications in july.😑😑
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Yeah the process is total **** ,ppl who applied on july within 17 days 24 days getting the grant but ppl who are waiting for months ,not even a single communication.


----------



## simaria_c

simaria_c said:


> Most states still allow free schooling on 489. Rest all benefits will not be available.
> 
> Google for more information depending on the state you have got the invite for


I had applied for 489 with SA and got invite in 2 weeks, simulatensouly had applied for 190 NSW Stream 2 but no response yet. 

What I did was started preparing the documents and filling up forms etc. Because most of it will stay same whether it's 189,190 or 489. I have now lodged my application after waiting for over 30 odd days. Now its over 35 days


----------



## karanbansal91

simaria_c said:


> I had applied for 489 with SA and got invite in 2 weeks, simulatensouly had applied for 190 NSW Stream 2 but no response yet.
> 
> What I did was started preparing the documents and filling up forms etc. Because most of it will stay same whether it's 189,190 or 489. I have now lodged my application after waiting for over 30 odd days. Now its over 35 days


There are several benefits of 190/189 over 489. 
Google benefits.


----------



## aafs88

I got my 489 invite from SA today. Will wait for a month or so for 190 invite from NSW else proceed with this.


----------



## sharma1981

aafs88 said:


> I got my 489 invite from SA today. Will wait for a month or so for 190 invite from NSW else proceed with this.


Best Wishes !!!


----------



## chubs3

aafs88 said:


> I got my 489 invite from SA today. Will wait for a month or so for 190 invite from NSW else proceed with this.


Congrats buddy.

What's your job profile?


----------



## aafs88

chubs3 said:


> Congrats buddy.
> 
> What's your job profile?


I am applying under Marketing Specialist job code. Thanks!


----------



## aafs88

sharma1981 said:


> Best Wishes !!!


Thank you!


----------



## karanbansal91

aafs88 said:


> I got my 489 invite from SA today. Will wait for a month or so for 190 invite from NSW else proceed with this.


Congrats... Finally.. But I would like to suggest to go for quick decision as Australia Immigration is volatile these. No one can predict future changes and alike recent citizenship change, anything could happen.


----------



## aafs88

karanbansal91 said:


> Congrats... Finally.. But I would like to suggest to go for quick decision as Australia Immigration is volatile these. No one can predict future changes and alike recent citizenship change, anything could happen.


Thanks for the suggestion. Before my ITA lapses, I will lodge my 489 Visa.


----------



## fin123

GANEWAN said:


> Yeah the process is total **** ,ppl who applied on july within 17 days 24 days getting the grant but ppl who are waiting for months ,not even a single communication.


   

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## naveen00727

Hi Newbienz

Recently I have got 489 FS Visa Invitation.Now As I have also lodged EOI for 189 .Please suggest me either to wait for 189 Invitation or go with 489 considering the following situations:
1. My occupation code in in Pro rata.
2. I am having 3 dependents(wife, and 2 kids 6 months and 3 years). So I will be refrain from PR benefits like free schooling, child care rebate, medical. So I strongly wanna go for PR
3. Can i wait, for how long till my invitation lasts.

Regards
Naveen

ANZSCO Code: 233411 Electronics Engineer
IELTS : October 2016 || W:6, R:7, S:6.5, L:7.5
EA +Outcome (Fast Track): May 2017 (Only education)
PTE-A: L 77, R 73, S 83, W 71 : 22 June 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points-189 visa/ 75 points-489 visa : 29 June 2017 
Invitation Received: 489 FS Visa


----------



## ujaved007

It's normally mentioned on your skill select account, how much time you have before the invitation expires. I think it's 60 days, but you can confirm it from your account.
Meanwhile you can further increase your points by taking English test again. I'd recommend PTE. I also scored nearly the same bands as yours in IELTS, but scored enough points in PTE to claim "superior English" points.


----------



## karanbansal91

naveen00727 said:


> Hi Newbienz
> 
> Recently I have got 489 FS Visa Invitation.Now As I have also lodged EOI for 189 .Please suggest me either to wait for 189 Invitation or go with 489 considering the following situations:
> 1. My occupation code in in Pro rata.
> 2. I am having 3 dependents(wife, and 2 kids 6 months and 3 years). So I will be refrain from PR benefits like free schooling, child care rebate, medical. So I strongly wanna go for PR
> 3. Can i wait, for how long till my invitation lasts.
> 
> Regards
> Naveen
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233411 Electronics Engineer
> IELTS : October 2016 || W:6, R:7, S:6.5, L:7.5
> EA +Outcome (Fast Track): May 2017 (Only education)
> PTE-A: L 77, R 73, S 83, W 71 : 22 June 2017
> EOI Lodged : 65 points-189 visa/ 75 points-489 visa : 29 June 2017
> Invitation Received: 489 FS Visa


*Validity of FS invitation is 60 days.
*For a family, benefits of 189/190 are >>>>>>> 489.( As told by you + transportation benefits, Unemployment fund, Kids growth support fund, Easy credit/loan facility from bank, waiver in higher education fees etc) 

*U will easily receive a family sponsored invitation again with 75 points even in pro rata occupation. So, u can wait as much u like. My friend got his invitation with 75 points in pro rata occupation (489 family) twice while waiting for his 190 invitation.
* Calmly think and proceed further listening to u heart.


----------



## Diggy

FS with 50points, how feasible is it?


----------



## Diggy

Pls someone should help, I am on 50points now, yet to get a point from my English test, gotten 60pts across all bands, I have tried applying for 489 but all the states that seem to have my occupation, 2335, stated that one needs to meet dipb's 60point requirement before submitting EOI.Does that mean one needs 60 point before the regional 10points? Or 60points that is inclusive of regional point.


----------



## samlk

I have seen some applicants who get 489 invitation but do not apply because their intention is 189 or 190. Just because the system allows multiple visa EOIs, they should not waste an invitation and blocking the way of genuine 489 applicant.


----------



## utchey

I applied 1st of August for the same occupation got invited on the 14th of August


----------



## samlk

utchey said:


> I applied 1st of August for the same occupation got invited on the 14th of August


Which Occupation? and your total points?


----------



## utchey

kinger said:


> Hi fellows,
> I lodged EOI yesterday under 489 with 55+10 points in insuranse agent category for queesland state.
> 
> Can anyone tell according to the current scenario, when is the possible expectation to get an invite.
> Thanks



I applied for same occupation to Queensland 1st of August got invited to lodge my application and documents 14th of August so it took 13days for eoi


----------



## mrvishal

Hello guys,

I'm a Software engineer having 1 year of experience. I'm planning for 489 visa and having 60 points including 489 visa point.
i have not done ACS skill assessment yet. i'm having confusion that whether they invite applicants with total 60 points?

Please answer my question.
Thank you for your time.

Regards,
Vishal


----------



## mrvishal

SanjayPatel_18 said:


> My name is Sanjay. I have been waiting for grant from last 9 months
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 24 November - received invitation from SA
> 4 December - application lodgement
> 15 December - first CO contact, uploaded medicals and PCC
> 6 April 2017 - second CO contact, requested form 80 and 957. Docs uploaded on 7 April
> 
> Until today, no news....does anyone know by when can I expect a decision?


hi Sanjay,

can you please share your point score? I also want to start the process. I'm having 60 points including 489 visas and my ANZSCO code 261313 Software engineer. i wanted to know that whether they invite applicants with 60 points?


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Pls someone should help, I am on 50points now, yet to get a point from my English test, gotten 60pts across all bands, I have tried applying for 489 but all the states that seem to have my occupation, 2335, stated that one needs to meet dipb's 60point requirement before submitting EOI.Does that mean one needs 60 point before the regional 10points? Or 60points that is inclusive of regional point.


Someone should help regarding this.


----------



## kinger

utchey said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellows,
> I lodged EOI yesterday under 489 with 55+10 points in insuranse agent category for queesland state.
> 
> Can anyone tell according to the current scenario, when is the possible expectation to get an invite.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for same occupation to Queensland 1st of August got invited to lodge my application and documents 14th of August so it took 13days for eoi
Click to expand...

Sir with how many points u had lodged the eoi


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> Pls someone should help, I am on 50points now, yet to get a point from my English test, gotten 60pts across all bands, I have tried applying for 489 but all the states that seem to have my occupation, 2335, stated that one needs to meet dipb's 60point requirement before submitting EOI.Does that mean one needs 60 point before the regional 10points? Or 60points that is inclusive of regional point.


60 points including regional 10 points. So, 50+10.

But as far as I know, pro rata occupations don't get 489.

9 August 2017 round results



> Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). *If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.*
> 
> Accountants
> Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
> Electronics Engineers
> *Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
> *Other Engineering Professionals
> ICT Business and System Analysts
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Computer Network Professionals.


----------



## kinger

Hi, a small question.
Do we need to send the PTE scores to someone while lodging the EOI or while getting the state invitation?


----------



## Diggy

zaback21 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls someone should help, I am on 50points now, yet to get a point from my English test, gotten 60pts across all bands, I have tried applying for 489 but all the states that seem to have my occupation, 2335, stated that one needs to meet dipb's 60point requirement before submitting EOI.Does that mean one needs 60 point before the regional 10points? Or 60points that is inclusive of regional point.
> 
> 
> 
> 60 points including regional 10 points. So, 50+10.
> 
> But as far as I know, pro rata occupations don't get 489.
> 
> 9 August 2017 round results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). *If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.*
> 
> Accountants
> Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
> Electronics Engineers
> *Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
> *Other Engineering Professionals
> ICT Business and System Analysts
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Computer Network Professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks Zaback, you are very kind.


----------



## 1john1

Diggy said:


> Pls someone should help, I am on 50points now, yet to get a point from my English test, gotten 60pts across all bands, I have tried applying for 489 but all the states that seem to have my occupation, 2335, stated that one needs to meet dipb's 60point requirement before submitting EOI.Does that mean one needs 60 point before the regional 10points? Or 60points that is inclusive of regional point.


No, you have to have 60 points including regional 10 points. 
It's 50+10 (your's + state's)


----------



## 1john1

zaback21 said:


> 60 points including regional 10 points. So, 50+10.
> 
> But as far as I know, pro rata occupations don't get 489.
> 
> 9 August 2017 round results





zaback21 said:


> Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.


This only applies to 489 (FS). If he's applying for 489 (SS) then he's good to go, as states and territories choose and nominate their candidates themselves, without involving DIBP in the nomination process.
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2
_*Note:* This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or Territory nominated) visas. Nominations for these visas will continue as normal._


----------



## Victor123

Diggy said:


> Pls someone should help, I am on 50points now, yet to get a point from my English test, gotten 60pts across all bands, I have tried applying for 489 but all the states that seem to have my occupation, 2335, stated that one needs to meet dipb's 60point requirement before submitting EOI.Does that mean one needs 60 point before the regional 10points? Or 60points that is inclusive of regional point.




Hello,

You need to complete 60 points for visa lodgement whether it is 50 + 10 SS/ FS (489) or 55+5 SS (190) or only ur individual 60 points itself for (189)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123

Diggy said:


> Someone should help regarding this.




Done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrvishal

mrvishal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm a Software engineer having 1 year of experience. I'm planning for 489 visa and having 60 points including 489 visa point.
> i have not done ACS skill assessment yet. i'm having confusion that whether they invite applicants with total 60 points?
> 
> Please answer my question.
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> Regards,
> Vishal


Guys please reply on this. 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## sobhan

Hi every one, can anyone tell me: why 489 visa grant is quite slow compared with189 & 190? Its true that 489 visa applicants are less than 189 & 190, but there are some people waiting grants on visa 489 too.


----------



## SanjayPatel_18

mrvishal said:


> SanjayPatel_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Sanjay. I have been waiting for grant from last 9 months
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 24 November - received invitation from SA
> 4 December - application lodgement
> 15 December - first CO contact, uploaded medicals and PCC
> 6 April 2017 - second CO contact, requested form 80 and 957. Docs uploaded on 7 April
> 
> Until today, no news....does anyone know by when can I expect a decision?
> 
> 
> 
> hi Sanjay,
> 
> can you please share your point score? I also want to start the process. I'm having 60 points including 489 visas and my ANZSCO code 261313 Software engineer. i wanted to know that whether they invite applicants with 60 points?
Click to expand...


I had 60 points including state nomination...for your occupation I am not sure if they invite with 60 points...plz check with some reliable source.


----------



## Diggy

@zaback, you are very correct, thanks once more.


----------



## Diggy

1john1 said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 points including regional 10 points. So, 50+10.
> 
> But as far as I know, pro rata occupations don't get 489.
> 
> 9 August 2017 round results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled ? Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled ? Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This only applies to 489 (FS). If he's applying for 489 (SS) then he's good to go, as states and territories choose and nominate their candidates themselves, without involving DIBP in the nomination process.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2
> _*Note:* This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or Territory nominated) visas. Nominations for these visas will continue as normal._
Click to expand...

@1john, are you for real? That's interesting , can you please give me any region or SS that sponsors 2335, mechanical engineering, I am on 50+10 points, will be 55+10 come october, while I prepare for another English Test as I currently have a 60+ scores in all PTE- A sections.


----------



## GANEWAN

Any update about a visa grant fellas ???


----------



## 1john1

Diggy said:


> @1john, are you for real? That's interesting , can you please give me any region or SS that sponsors 2335, mechanical engineering, I am on 50+10 points, will be 55+10 come october, while I prepare for another English Test as I currently have a 60+ scores in all PTE- A sections.


489 Details:
https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-nominated-sponsored-provisional-subclass-489.php
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-

Mechanical Engineering is available in Far South Coast Region in NSW:
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/66879/NSW-489-list.pdf
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...tion/skilled-regional-nominated-migration-489
In Northern Territory:
Northern Territory Migration Occupation List (G-O) | Australia's Northern Territory
Check other states too, especially Tasmania and Queensland.
Note: Some states put special conditions for nomination on some occupations. I hope you will find some without any strict conditions.
All the best.


----------



## 1john1

Diggy said:


> @1john, are you for real? That's interesting , can you please give me any region or SS that sponsors 2335, mechanical engineering, I am on 50+10 points, will be 55+10 come october, while I prepare for another English Test as I currently have a 60+ scores in all PTE- A sections.


https://www.anzscosearch.com/233512


----------



## ujaved007

> But as far as I know, pro rata occupations don't get 489.


Well I got the invitation for 489 FS and my occupation was in pro-rata.


----------



## skharoon

Not Pro rata occupations with Family Sponsored – 489 but with 489 SS you should be able to get invited.


----------



## sawtinnmaung

Could someone clarify this? If people got 489 visas granted, what will happen to his 189 application?

Is there any case that 189 will still be invited to someone who already has 489 visa?

Thanks you so much.


----------



## ujaved007

skharoon said:


> Not Pro rata occupations with Family Sponsored – 489 but with 489 SS you should be able to get invited.


I got the invitation with 489 FS.


----------



## skharoon

ujaved007 said:


> I got the invitation with 489 FS.


What is your occupation code 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

skharoon said:


> What is your occupation code
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


233512 Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## Victor123

ujaved007 said:


> I got the invitation with 489 FS.




How many points you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

Victor123 said:


> How many points you have?


I had 70 points when I got the invitation for 489FS.


----------



## starcool

Submitted my EOI today for 489 with 70 points...


How much time it will take to get the invitation? My family members are living in victoria, will this 489 visa allow me to work anywhere in victoria?

Request to clarify my doubts...


----------



## samlk

starcool said:


> Submitted my EOI today for 489 with 70 points...
> 
> 
> How much time it will take to get the invitation? My family members are living in victoria, will this 489 visa allow me to work anywhere in victoria?
> 
> Request to clarify my doubts...


Your Occupation?


----------



## ujaved007

starcool said:


> Submitted my EOI today for 489 with 70 points...
> 
> 
> How much time it will take to get the invitation? My family members are living in victoria, will this 489 visa allow me to work anywhere in victoria?


What's your occupation code?
Yes, you can live and work in any designated area in any state or territory on this visa.
Designated areas are:
Designated Areas of Australia


----------



## NB

starcool said:


> Submitted my EOI today for 489 with 70 points...
> 
> 
> How much time it will take to get the invitation? My family members are living in victoria, will this 489 visa allow me to work anywhere in victoria?
> 
> Request to clarify my doubts...


You can live and work anywhere in Victoria except Metropolitan Melbourne

The complete list of pin codes which are excluded is given in the VIC website 

Cheers


----------



## ujaved007

newbienz said:


> You can live and work anywhere in Victoria except Metropolitan Melbourne
> 
> The complete list of pin codes which are excluded is given in the VIC website
> 
> Cheers


I think he is applying for FS visa. According to the DIBP website, "If you were sponsored by a relative for your current skilled visa, you can live and work in any designated area in any state or territory."

And Melbourne isn't excluded from the list of designated areas.


----------



## NB

ujaved007 said:


> I think he is applying for FS visa. According to the DIBP website, "If you were sponsored by a relative for your current skilled visa, you can live and work in any designated area in any state or territory."
> 
> And Melbourne isn't excluded from the list of designated areas.


You are correct.
I missed that he is being sponsored by a relative
Entire Victoria is available for him

Cheers


----------



## naveen00727

skharoon said:


> Not Pro rata occupations with Family Sponsored ? 489 but with 489 SS you should be able to get invited.


Hi
I got invite with 75 points in 489 FS. My occupation code 233411(pro rats category). I got invite after 1.5 month of submitting EOI.

Naveen


----------



## fin123

GANEWAN said:


> Any update about a visa grant fellas ???


Noo 😐

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon

naveen00727 said:


> Hi
> I got invite with 75 points in 489 FS. My occupation code 233411(pro rats category). I got invite after 1.5 month of submitting EOI.
> 
> Naveen


Based on the last result for 9th Aug for 2334 Electronics Engineer	points 70 got 189 on 04/08/2017 6:16 pm.

I think if you wait you might get 189 on 23rd or next round.


----------



## naveen00727

skharoon said:


> naveen00727 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I got invite with 75 points in 489 FS. My occupation code 233411(pro rats category). I got invite after 1.5 month of submitting EOI.
> 
> Naveen
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the last result for 9th Aug for 2334 Electronics Engineer	points 70 got 189 on 04/08/2017 6:16 pm.
> 
> I think if you wait you might get 189 on 23rd or next round.
Click to expand...

Bro

I claimed 65 points for 189. Still I might get invite in next or September ist round?

Regards 
Naveen


----------



## utchey

Hello All, 

So Queensland as at yesterday suspended further application for some occupation and mine is among. They said due to high number of applicants that they won't take further application. 

My question is I got Queensland invitation to apply for state sponsorship on the 14th of August and I was given 14days from the date to submit all necessary documents lucky for me I submitted and paid on the 18th of August. Now with this new change yesterday I don't know if am affected or not. 

I really need clarification here because I feel I should Not be among since I already submitted before 21st.

Any ideas please


----------



## aims

I got 489 invitation today SA

Software QA Engineer with 70 points (within 2 and half weeks of applying)


----------



## 1john1

utchey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> So Queensland as at yesterday suspended further application for some occupation and mine is among. They said due to high number of applicants that they won't take further application.
> 
> My question is I got Queensland invitation to apply for state sponsorship on the 14th of August and I was given 14days from the date to submit all necessary documents lucky for me I submitted and paid on the 18th of August. Now with this new change yesterday I don't know if am affected or not.
> 
> I really need clarification here because I feel I should Not be among since I already submitted before 21st.
> 
> Any ideas please


You are fine; it affects only those who hasn't been invited yet.


----------



## kinger

1john1 said:


> utchey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> So Queensland as at yesterday suspended further application for some occupation and mine is among. They said due to high number of applicants that they won't take further application.
> 
> My question is I got Queensland invitation to apply for state sponsorship on the 14th of August and I was given 14days from the date to submit all necessary documents lucky for me I submitted and paid on the 18th of August. Now with this new change yesterday I don't know if am affected or not.
> 
> I really need clarification here because I feel I should Not be among since I already submitted before 21st.
> 
> Any ideas please
> 
> 
> 
> You are fine; it affects only those who hasn't been invited yet.
Click to expand...

Sir what for those who had already submitted their EOi, bit yet to recievef invitation


----------



## karanbansal91

kinger said:


> Sir what for those who had already submitted their EOi, bit yet to recievef invitation


Yes this change will affect them.... Sorry bro


----------



## oppurtunityreq

aims said:


> I got 489 invitation today SA
> 
> Software QA Engineer with 70 points (within 2 and half weeks of applying)


Congrats..


----------



## Guest

you already got nomination, you are not affected by this.
this applies to any new applicants who wish to apply.


utchey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> So Queensland as at yesterday suspended further application for some occupation and mine is among. They said due to high number of applicants that they won't take further application.
> 
> My question is I got Queensland invitation to apply for state sponsorship on the 14th of August and I was given 14days from the date to submit all necessary documents lucky for me I submitted and paid on the 18th of August. Now with this new change yesterday I don't know if am affected or not.
> 
> I really need clarification here because I feel I should Not be among since I already submitted before 21st.
> 
> Any ideas please


----------



## Guest

can you advise me about this visa option 489 FS how does it work?
my sister lives in canberra, does it apply to me? am i eligible to apply under 489 FS?


ujaved007 said:


> What's your occupation code?
> Yes, you can live and work in any designated area in any state or territory on this visa.
> Designated areas are:
> Designated Areas of Australia


----------



## 1john1

kinger said:


> Sir what for those who had already submitted their EOi, bit yet to recievef invitation


It'd affect most of them, as they have said that they have more applicants than seats available. But that doesn't necessarily mean that those who had already submitted their EOI won't get any invite. It's just that they have received more applications per seat, so it's closed for new applicants, there is a good chance that some seats are still available but only those who have submitted their EOI earlier would be considered, no new applicants. If it's your destiny, you'll get it, no matter what; last year 50 extra applicants were invited for 263111 than decided quota. 
All the best


----------



## Kyalo

Hi experts, please advice if there is an additional cost of adding a new born baby to your visa application which is already lodged but not yet granted.

Kindly I look forward to your help.


----------



## karanbansal91

Austimmiacnt said:


> can you advise me about this visa option 489 FS how does it work?
> my sister lives in canberra, does it apply to me? am i eligible to apply under 489 FS?


FS 489 needs a sponsorship by relative like sister/brother/first cousin etc. 

Sponsor should be residing at designated area and should hold a PR or citizenship. 
U can apply for a 489 FS EOI and write area code and state in EOI while selecting that.
Yes CANBERRA is a designated area as per DIBP.


----------



## 1john1

aims said:


> I got 489 invitation today SA
> 
> Software QA Engineer with 70 points (within 2 and half weeks of applying)


Congrats, mate
Did you submit CV and Reference Letter along with other documents, or just Assessment result?


----------



## dar8

Kyalo said:


> Hi experts, please advice if there is an additional cost of adding a new born baby to your visa application which is already lodged but not yet granted.
> 
> Kindly I look forward to your help.


Hi mate, 

If baby was born and added to a 489 visa application, after visa lodgement but before a decision has been made then there is no fee, you just have to provide co or processing unit with baby's passport , birth certificate original and translated , and form 1022 , co will add the baby and generate hap id for medical. 

Cheers.


----------



## kinger

1john1 said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir what for those who had already submitted their EOi, bit yet to recievef invitation
> 
> 
> 
> It'd affect most of them, as they have said that they have more applicants than seats available. But that doesn't necessarily mean that those who had already submitted their EOI won't get any invite. It's just that they have received more applications per seat, so it's closed for new applicants, there is a good chance that some seats are still available but only those who have submitted their EOI earlier would be considered, no new applicants. If it's your destiny, you'll get it, no matter what; last year 50 extra applicants were invited for 263111 than decided quota.
> All the best
Click to expand...

 Thanks for giving the hope sir..


----------



## Kyalo

1john1 said:


> It'd affect most of them, as they have said that they have more applicants than seats available. But that doesn't necessarily mean that those who had already submitted their EOI won't get any invite. It's just that they have received more applications per seat, so it's closed for new applicants, there is a good chance that some seats are still available but only those who have submitted their EOI earlier would be considered, no new applicants. If it's your destiny, you'll get it, no matter what; last year 50 extra applicants were invited for 263111 than decided quota.
> All the best





dar8 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> If baby was born and added to a 489 visa application, after visa lodgement but before a decision has been made then there is no fee, you just have to provide co or processing unit with baby's passport , birth certificate original and translated , and form 1022 , co will add the baby and generate hap id for medical.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi mate, thank you very much. I really appreciate for your info.


----------



## Zanoor

Hi All
We (me, my husband n 3 years old daughter) are applying for 489 visa.. According to u guys which is the best state to go with a toddler? 

I am the main applicant here and my job code is 261313... Points 55+10ss...


----------



## kinger

Hi,
Which city is best to live in and for jobs perspective in queensland state.


----------



## ajay23888

Very few people are talking about VISA application related things. It would be really great if one is making sure that we only talk as per the name suggest in a thread. If it is regarding Invitation and all, one or two post is fine as many are using TAPTALK but there is lot much irrelevant stuff posted which is regarding invitation. If anyone wants to know when they will get an invite and all kind of stuff, there has to be EOI relation 489 thread. Please post on that !!

WHEN I WAS NEW IN THIS FORUM, I HAVE ALSO POSTED PTE RELATED STUFF IN VISA GROUP FOR HELP ON PTE, AND ONE GUY WROTE THAT "HOW IT IS RELEVANT TO VISA, POST TO THE RIGHT GROUP". I AM SURE THAT THOSE WHO ARE TALKING ABOUT INVITATION WON'T ACCEPT ANY PTE RELATED TALK HERE, SO SAME WAY I AM REQUESTING. 

SORRY FOR BEING DIRECT IN FIRST PARA AND I AM NOT POINTING TO ANYONE PARTICULARLY. SO, DON'T REVERT WHY YOU DID AND WHY DID NOT. DON'T REVERT ON THIS POST PLEASE TO REDUCE ANY IRRELEVANT STUFF.


----------



## 1john1

ajay23888 said:


> Very few people are talking about VISA application related things. It would be really great if one is making sure that we only talk as per the name suggest in a thread. If it is regarding Invitation and all, one or two post is fine as many are using TAPTALK but there is lot much irrelevant stuff posted which is regarding invitation. If anyone wants to know when they will get an invite and all kind of stuff, there has to be EOI relation 489 thread. Please post on that !!
> 
> WHEN I WAS NEW IN THIS FORUM, I HAVE ALSO POSTED PTE RELATED STUFF IN VISA GROUP FOR HELP ON PTE, AND ONE GUY WROTE THAT "HOW IT IS RELEVANT TO VISA, POST TO THE RIGHT GROUP". I AM SURE THAT THOSE WHO ARE TALKING ABOUT INVITATION WON'T ACCEPT ANY PTE RELATED TALK HERE, SO SAME WAY I AM REQUESTING.
> 
> SORRY FOR BEING DIRECT IN FIRST PARA AND I AM NOT POINTING TO ANYONE PARTICULARLY. SO, DON'T REVERT WHY YOU DID AND WHY DID NOT. DON'T REVERT ON THIS POST PLEASE TO REDUCE ANY IRRELEVANT STUFF.


Did you submit CV and Reference Letter along with other documents to SA, or just Assessment result?


----------



## starcool

ujaved007 said:


> What's your occupation code?
> Yes, you can live and work in any designated area in any state or territory on this visa.
> Designated areas are:
> Designated Areas of Australia


Thanks mate... My occupation code is 263111..


----------



## Diggy

@john, I found south Australia interesting, no much strict conditions.Do you know if they have jobs over there?


----------



## beneeshbaby

IETLTS - Overall 6.5, 
Experience - 10 points(5+ yrs as per ACS) 
Age 30 points 
Education 15 points 
Family sponsorship (For Western Australia Perth)- 10points 

Total 65 Points 

EOI submitted in Mar 27, 2017. still waiting .....(more than 5 months). What are the chances for the coming months?


----------



## sudeshRego

Hello Experts,

I received a 489 invitation yesterday. 

I have already done my medicals and had selected 189 when generating the HAPID.

Will the same work for 489 or do i need to get another one ?

ANZEC CODE : 261312
AGE : 30 
EDU : 15
PTE : 20
SPONSOR : 10

TOTAL : 75 .
EOI : 7/16/17


----------



## tchinyi

beneeshbaby said:


> IETLTS - Overall 6.5,
> Experience - 10 points(5+ yrs as per ACS)
> Age 30 points
> Education 15 points
> Family sponsorship (For Western Australia Perth)- 10points
> 
> Total 65 Points
> 
> EOI submitted in Mar 27, 2017. still waiting .....(more than 5 months). What are the chances for the coming months?


what's your anzsco ?


----------



## tchinyi

sudeshRego said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I received a 489 invitation yesterday.
> 
> I have already done my medicals and had selected 189 when generating the HAPID.
> 
> Will the same work for 489 or do i need to get another one ?
> 
> ANZEC CODE : 261312
> AGE : 30
> EDU : 15
> PTE : 20
> SPONSOR : 10
> 
> TOTAL : 75 .
> EOI : 7/16/17


the invitation comes from which state ?


----------



## NB

sudeshRego said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I received a 489 invitation yesterday.
> 
> I have already done my medicals and had selected 189 when generating the HAPID.
> 
> Will the same work for 489 or do i need to get another one ?
> 
> ANZEC CODE : 261312
> AGE : 30
> EDU : 15
> PTE : 20
> SPONSOR : 10
> 
> TOTAL : 75 .
> EOI : 7/16/17


 Most Medical tests are common across the visas.

You can use the same HAP ID

In case the CO needs any more tests done due to your unique situation or test results, he will ask for the same 

Cheers


----------



## Kar86

CO Contact dates

Hi everyone, 

I feel 489 immitracker is not updated by some even after 2 or 3 CO contacts. So it is making confusing to guess. For example, 

I lodged on 16th March 
1st Contact on 30th March
2nd Contact on 3rd July
Now waiting for grant. 
Given all required documents. 
I cant able to obtain PCC for Panama. So the CO request me ro give Statutory declaration form for Character assessment. 

I request everyone here to please post their CO contact dates or update in immi tracker. 
Most of the folks updated only initial CO contact and after that didn't updated 2nd and 3rd CO contact. 
So please. I have read in other forum CO contacts after 3 months once requested documents.


----------



## sdilshad

Kar86 said:


> CO Contact dates
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I feel 489 immitracker is not updated by some even after 2 or 3 CO contacts. So it is making confusing to guess. For example,
> 
> I lodged on 16th March
> 1st Contact on 30th March
> 2nd Contact on 3rd July
> Now waiting for grant.
> Given all required documents.
> I cant able to obtain PCC for Panama. So the CO request me ro give Statutory declaration form for Character assessment.
> 
> I request everyone here to please post their CO contact dates or update in immi tracker.
> Most of the folks updated only initial CO contact and after that didn't updated 2nd and 3rd CO contact.
> So please. I have read in other forum CO contacts after 3 months once requested documents.


Hello,
Lodged on 3rd April,1st CO contact:23rd April,2nd CO contact:1st August, now waiting.im unable to update immitracker I forgot my email id and password combination.logged in with another email id , that's why not adding my case Again to create same case twice


----------



## GANEWAN

Hi ,

Lodged on 4th April ,NO CO contact .waiting for the grant .All documents uploaded done the medicals on 19th .


----------



## starcool

Hi Guys,

I have submitted 489FS EOI with 70 points for 263111 in skillselect.. Do i need to submit EOI at victorian state site also?


----------



## ajay23888

I think those who have 5 post can also change the signature in which CO contact detail, only date, can be seen. I am updating my signature. If any one is updating immitracker with the full information that is also good.


----------



## wlothar

Is there any tutorial about how to use immitracker properly ?


----------



## fin123

Visa lodged on 3rd may 2017. Co contact on 09th May. Waiting for the grant !!

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## starcool

ajay23888 said:


> I think those who have 5 post can also change the signature in which CO contact detail, only date, can be seen. I am updating my signature. If any one is updating immitracker with the full information that is also good.


Can you plz let me know, in which site you have applied? skillselect website or state website?


----------



## starcool

I have submitted 489FS EOI with 70 points for 263111 in skillselect.. Do i need to submit EOI at victorian state site also?

Request to clarify my doubts..


----------



## beneeshbaby

Anzco is 
261313




tchinyi said:


> beneeshbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ietlts - overall 6.5,
> experience - 10 points(5+ yrs as per acs)
> age 30 points
> education 15 points
> family sponsorship (for western australia perth)- 10points
> 
> total 65 points
> 
> 
> 
> an
> 
> eoi submitted in mar 27, 2017. Still waiting .....(more than 5 months). What are the chances for the coming months?
> 
> 
> 
> what's your anzsco ?
Click to expand...


----------



## karanbansal91

starcool said:


> I have submitted 489FS EOI with 70 points for 263111 in skillselect.. Do i need to submit EOI at victorian state site also?
> 
> Request to clarify my doubts..


GSM Direct invitations are independent from States. For FS invitation u dnt need to apply on any state website. U just need to verify that whether ur sponsor lives in designated area.


----------



## ajay23888

Q :Can you plz let me know, in which site you have applied? skillselect website or state website?
A : skillselect

Q:I have submitted 489FS EOI with 70 points for 263111 in skillselect.. Do i need to submit EOI at victorian state site also?
A: Don't have more idea. You can ask to EOI thread of Victoria. 





starcool said:


> I have submitted 489FS EOI with 70 points for 263111 in skillselect.. Do i need to submit EOI at victorian state site also?
> 
> Request to clarify my doubts..


----------



## sandeshrego

*Help Needed*

HI Guys, I am the sponsor-er for my Brother.
Below are the proofs required, could guys let me know what you guys have submitted as proof for below 

1 Proof that your sponsor lives in a designated area of Australia
2 Proof of your relationship to your sponsor

For the first one will driving license work or else i will need to issue an bank statement

For second what docs can be produced?


----------



## Diggy

The conditions for 489 are all harsh, either paying application fee or providing pof.


----------



## NB

sandeshrego said:


> HI Guys, I am the sponsor-er for my Brother.
> Below are the proofs required, could guys let me know what you guys have submitted as proof for below
> 
> 1 Proof that your sponsor lives in a designated area of Australia
> 2 Proof of your relationship to your sponsor
> 
> For the first one will driving license work or else i will need to issue an bank statement
> 
> For second what docs can be produced?


2. Birth certificate and passports for both of you showing same name of parents in both
AAdhaar card , school certificate etc. In which parents name are given can be added

Can't think of any other proof

Cheers


----------



## zpat978

Anyone going to NSW Far South Coast on 489...


----------



## nitva91

Hi all I'm an Electrical engineer. I've submitted EOI for 489 Orana region, NSW on 7-8-17 with 65 points (55+10). Could someone tell me how long does it take to get an invite?


----------



## theariezman

starcool said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted 489FS EOI with 70 points for 263111 in skillselect.. Do i need to submit EOI at victorian state site also?


There is no EOI but you need to submit your documents to state government to get yourself nominated. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

Hi!
I'm in a process of uploading documents for my 489FS visa. I have a few questions regarding that.

I can't find the option "Sponsorship declaration" from the drop down of attach documents. Similarly there isn't an option for "sponsor's evidence of Australian permanent citizenship/permanent residence". My question is where do I upload these documents? Will it cause problems/delays if I select the incorrect option and upload these documents there?

Thank you


----------



## Soneji

Friends I have been waiting for 489 for SA from last 5 months.*

1. CO (from Brisbane office) allocated on 27 Jan 2017.

2. Re-medical cleared on 1st April. Since then no contact from CO. All required docs including form 80 & form 1221 submitted.

3. I have 80 points and my occupation is Marketing specialist.

One email follow up done on 7th June with the CO but no reply.

SHOULD I CALL DIBP*

or

SHOULD I WRITE ONE MORE EMAIL?

Any suggestion or tips?*


----------



## ujaved007

Soneji said:


> Friends I have been waiting for 489 for SA from last 5 months.*
> 
> 1. CO (from Brisbane office) allocated on 27 Jan 2017.
> 
> 2. Re-medical cleared on 1st April. Since then no contact from CO. All required docs including form 80 & form 1221 submitted.
> 
> 3. I have 80 points and my occupation is Marketing specialist.
> 
> One email follow up done on 7th June with the CO but no reply.
> 
> SHOULD I CALL DIBP*
> 
> or
> 
> SHOULD I WRITE ONE MORE EMAIL?
> 
> Any suggestion or tips?*


I think you should call DIBP now. 5 months is too much.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Soneji said:


> Friends I have been waiting for 489 for SA from last 5 months.*
> 
> 1. CO (from Brisbane office) allocated on 27 Jan 2017.
> 
> 2. Re-medical cleared on 1st April. Since then no contact from CO. All required docs including form 80 & form 1221 submitted.
> 
> 3. I have 80 points and my occupation is Marketing specialist.
> 
> One email follow up done on 7th June with the CO but no reply.
> 
> SHOULD I CALL DIBP*
> 
> or
> 
> SHOULD I WRITE ONE MORE EMAIL?
> 
> Any suggestion or tips?*


The current processing time for the 489 visa is 9-13 months
You have just crossed the halfway mark of the lower period

You have already sent a reminder which is waiting in their system for response 

In my opinion, you should now wait for a couple of months more before writing again or calling up

Cheers


----------



## Zanoor

Anyone recently applied for 489 victoria state sponsorship? If yes, then which region?

Sorry for posting this here but yesterday i asked this ques in 489 vic thread but no one replied there, it seems that thread is no longer active..


----------



## Soneji

newbienz said:


> The current processing time for the 489 visa is 9-13 months
> You have just crossed the halfway mark of the lower period
> 
> You have already sent a reminder which is waiting in their system for response
> 
> In my opinion, you should now wait for a couple of months more before writing again or calling up
> 
> Cheers


Ok. Thanks. But there are people who applied for 489 for Adelaide and have received their visa also. In few cases they got visa in 15 & 25 days. I am wondering how do they process files?


----------



## sdilshad

Soneji said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current processing time for the 489 visa is 9-13 months
> You have just crossed the halfway mark of the lower period
> 
> You have already sent a reminder which is waiting in their system for response
> 
> In my opinion, you should now wait for a couple of months more before writing again or calling up
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Thanks. But there are people who applied for 489 for Adelaide and have received their visa also. In few cases they got visa in 15 & 25 days. I am wondering how do they process files?
Click to expand...

I think it's quite impossible to analyze how they are processing files . I'm also waiting for 5 months , 489 SA .best of luck


----------



## SanjayPatel_18

sdilshad said:


> Soneji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current processing time for the 489 visa is 9-13 months
> You have just crossed the halfway mark of the lower period
> 
> You have already sent a reminder which is waiting in their system for response
> 
> In my opinion, you should now wait for a couple of months more before writing again or calling up
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Thanks. But there are people who applied for 489 for Adelaide and have received their visa also. In few cases they got visa in 15 & 25 days. I am wondering how do they process files?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's quite impossible to analyze how they are processing files . I'm also waiting for 5 months , 489 SA .best of luck
Click to expand...


Guys, it's a game of wait and watch. I have been waiting from last 9 months...so it's advisable to keep calm and keep yourself busy with some other work.


----------



## fin123

SanjayPatel_18 said:


> Guys, it's a game of wait and watch. I have been waiting from last 9 months...so it's advisable to keep calm and keep yourself busy with some other work.


Yez. Me too in the same boat. 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

To all of you guys who are waiting, did the CO contact you and asked you for additional information? If that so, which documents they were? I am in the process of collecting the documents and I just wanted to make sure that I have all the required documents for a direct grant(hopefully).


----------



## sdilshad

ujaved007 said:


> To all of you guys who are waiting, did the CO contact you and asked you for additional information? If that so, which documents they were? I am in the process of collecting the documents and I just wanted to make sure that I have all the required documents for a direct grant(hopefully).


Yes co contacted me twice, asked for pcc , relationship statement with spouse, some other documents regarding educational qualification and work experience


----------



## Devina2008

Hi friends, I am an accountant, I have recently lodged 489 family and state both a month ago with 65+10 points.
Do you think I have any chance of getting invited ? My visa is expiring in may 2018, should I wait or start to study again? 

Thank you


----------



## GANEWAN

fin123 said:


> Yez. Me too in the same boat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk



same here bro


----------



## Kulwinder84

Hello friends,

Just need your valuable opinion.

I have lodged my visa for SA under 489 on 5th April '17 and CO contacted on 10th April and after that on 1st May all the documents submitted.

Few queries:-

1. Though I have submitted all the documents like Form 16, pay slips, bank statements, offer letters, appointment letters of all three companies, compensation letter as well, but I forget to send RnR letter. Will it create trouble in verification part?

2. After 10th April there is no contact from CO. Should my consultant approach DIBP or CO via ph call or email? 

Please revert me, I shall be thankful.

Regards



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Kulwinder84 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just need your valuable opinion.
> 
> I have lodged my visa for SA under 489 on 5th April '17 and CO contacted on 10th April and after that on 1st May all the documents submitted.
> 
> Few queries:-
> 
> 1. Though I have submitted all the documents like Form 16, pay slips, bank statements, offer letters, appointment letters of all three companies, compensation letter as well, but I forget to send RnR letter. Will it create trouble in verification part?
> 
> 2. After 10th April there is no contact from CO. Should my consultant approach DIBP or CO via ph call or email?
> 
> Please revert me, I shall be thankful.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RnR forms an important part in validating your work. Can't you try obtaining those and just upload it upfront?


----------



## NB

Kulwinder84 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just need your valuable opinion.
> 
> I have lodged my visa for SA under 489 on 5th April '17 and CO contacted on 10th April and after that on 1st May all the documents submitted.
> 
> Few queries:-
> 
> 1. Though I have submitted all the documents like Form 16, pay slips, bank statements, offer letters, appointment letters of all three companies, compensation letter as well, but I forget to send RnR letter. Will it create trouble in verification part?
> 
> 2. After 10th April there is no contact from CO. Should my consultant approach DIBP or CO via ph call or email?
> 
> Please revert me, I shall be thankful.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have any idea about SA per se, but if the verification and evaluation process is similar to VIC, then RNR is a very important document
You should seriously think about attaching it to your application 

How you can attach it now or send it I have no idea

Cheers


----------



## Kulwinder84

newbienz said:


> I don't have any idea about SA per se, but if the verification and evaluation process is similar to VIC, then RNR is a very important document
> You should seriously think about attaching it to your application
> 
> How you can attach it now or send it I have no idea
> 
> Cheers




Affidavit separately attached of all three organisations. Duties are mentioned on it. Will they consider it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Kulwinder84 said:


> Affidavit separately attached of all three organisations. Duties are mentioned on it. Will they consider it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the affidavit issued by your ex-colleague OR ex-manager OR by yourself?


----------



## Kulwinder84

sharma1981 said:


> Is the affidavit issued by your ex-colleague OR ex-manager OR by yourself?




Notarised 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Kulwinder84 said:


> Notarised
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who is telling what you did during your employment in those affidavits? Is that you OR your ex-colleague?

The statutory declarations MUST be from ex-colleagues OR ex-supervisors in the absence of RnR letters from HRs.

You can not write them yourself and then notarize it yourself.


----------



## nitva91

Hi everyone. Does anyone know how long it would take to get invite from Orana region, NSW with 65 (55+10) points, electrical engineer?


----------



## Kulwinder84

sharma1981 said:


> Who is telling what you did during your employment in those affidavits? Is that you OR your ex-colleague?
> 
> The statutory declarations MUST be from ex-colleagues OR ex-supervisors in the absence of RnR letters from HRs.
> 
> You can not write them yourself and then notarize it yourself.




Duties and reference number provided on it. Along with attached companies experience certificate. Because both the companies have not mentioned duties while giving me experience certificate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Kulwinder84 said:


> Duties and reference number provided on it. Along with attached companies experience certificate. Because both the companies have not mentioned duties while giving me experience certificate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Signed by you or someone else ?

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

Kulwinder84 said:


> Duties and reference number provided on it. Along with attached companies experience certificate. Because both the companies have not mentioned duties while giving me experience certificate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are not answering what i asked. If you wrote those duties and responsibilities details yourself in the affidavit and then notarized yourself then it may not get accepted as valid RnRs.

Anyways. Best wishes.


----------



## Kulwinder84

sharma1981 said:


> You are not answering what i asked. If you wrote those duties and responsibilities details yourself in the affidavit and then notarized yourself then it may not get accepted as valid RnRs.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways. Best wishes.




I think I need to Ask my consultant and confirm from him again. Thank you friends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Kulwinder84 said:


> I think I need to Ask my consultant and confirm from him again. Thank you friends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have to ask your agent means that in all probability he has fabricated the document

You will be in serious trouble during Verification stage as it is quite easy to pass the ACS assessment stage but not the eagle eyes of the department 

Hope that you don't have to post in future that you got a NJL letter 

Cheers


----------



## Kulwinder84

newbienz said:


> If you have to ask your agent means that in all probability he has fabricated the document
> 
> 
> 
> You will be in serious trouble during Verification stage as it is quite easy to pass the ACS assessment stage but not the eagle eyes of the department
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that you don't have to post in future that you got a NJL letter
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

Dear All, 

Kindly help me in apply for Visa. Today I my application for SA State Nomination has been approved and I have also received invitation to apply for visa from DIBP. 

I have created the account in ImmiAccount when I select option new application and under Skilled Migration I get only 2 options for 489 
Provisional Skilled Regional Visa ( Renewal) (489)
Provisional Skilled Regional Visa ( Subsequent Entrant) (489)

It would be great if seniors could help me. 

Regards


----------



## ujaved007

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Kindly help me in apply for Visa. Today I my application for SA State Nomination has been approved and I have also received invitation to apply for visa from DIBP.
> 
> I have created the account in ImmiAccount when I select option new application and under Skilled Migration I get only 2 options for 489
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa ( Renewal) (489)
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa ( Subsequent Entrant) (489)
> 
> It would be great if seniors could help me.
> 
> Regards


That's odd. Maybe you have already started a 489 visa application that's why it's not there when you click on new application. Because, I already lodged the 489 visa and when I clicked on new application it gave me those two options that you got.


----------



## ujaved007

Hi guys!
I am in the process of uploading documents for my 489 FS visa. I don't have any work experience as I'm a fresh graduate. However, in form 80 and form 1221 I mentioned that I did 2 summer internships. Do I need to upload these internship certificates in my application? Will they call those companies and ask information about it as well?


----------



## sharma1981

ujaved007 said:


> Hi guys!
> I am in the process of uploading documents for my 489 FS visa. I don't have any work experience as I'm a fresh graduate. However, in form 80 and form 1221 I mentioned that I did 2 summer internships. Do I need to upload these internship certificates in my application? Will they call those companies and ask information about it as well?


Not required BUT if that gives you peace of mind then do attach them. 
About calling , its up to DIBP.


----------



## masterblaster81

ujaved007 said:


> That's odd. Maybe you have already started a 489 visa application that's why it's not there when you click on new application. Because, I already lodged the 489 visa and when I clicked on new application it gave me those two options that you got.


Dear UJaved, 

Mine is 489 Invited Pathway , however yours is Family Sponsorship and I believe you have select Provisional Skilled Regional Visa ( Subsequent Entrant) (489). 

Interesting thing is I am now not even able to login in to Skill select account. 

It giving me error for 401 unauthorized access. 

Regards


----------



## sharma1981

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear UJaved,
> 
> Mine is 489 Invited Pathway , however yours is Family Sponsorship and I believe you have select Provisional Skilled Regional Visa ( Subsequent Entrant) (489).
> 
> Interesting thing is I am now not even able to login in to Skill select account.
> 
> It giving me error for 401 unauthorized access.
> 
> Regards


If that's problem only with you then try after clearing browser cache or try diff browser. 

i havent tried using skillselect yet so not sure if maintenance is going on


----------



## ujaved007

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear UJaved,
> 
> Mine is 489 Invited Pathway , however yours is Family Sponsorship and I believe you have select Provisional Skilled Regional Visa ( Subsequent Entrant) (489).
> 
> Interesting thing is I am now not even able to login in to Skill select account.
> 
> It giving me error for 401 unauthorized access.
> 
> Regards


Mine is invited pathway also. You should be getting the option "Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)", if I remember correctly.
I checked my skillselect and I am receiving the same error. So, most probably it's undergoing maintenance.


----------



## jeeone

acechopra said:


> I will start with my details and query
> Visa subclass 489
> Points scored 60
> Eoi submitted 12/02/2013
> Occupation field: system/business analyst
> Status: waiting for application to be considered
> 
> I would like to ask if any one have got selected for making an application in last round with 60 points and what do you think about next round. will there be a chance of receiving invites for applicants who made their applications in February.
> 
> Any shared information will be much appreciated.
> Regards,


Hello, did I read that right? You submitted your EOI in 2013 and are waiting? Does this really happen? Sorry, I am considering applying and am a bit shocked with what I read.


----------



## masterblaster81

ujaved007 said:


> Mine is invited pathway also. You should be getting the option "Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)", if I remember correctly.
> I checked my skillselect and I am receiving the same error. So, most probably it's undergoing maintenance.


Attached are the screen shot of options that I am getting. 

May be I am not getting required option due to maintenance, might get it after that. 


Thanks.


----------



## ujaved007

masterblaster81 said:


> Attached are the screen shot of options that I am getting.
> 
> May be I am not getting required option due to maintenance, might get it after that.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


As this is an invitation based visa, so I think you need to open skillselect account and then from there click on the option that says lodge the visa. Maybe that'll take you to the correct option. As of now, you'll have to wait till the problem with skillselect gets fixed.


----------



## masterblaster81

ujaved007 said:


> As this is an invitation based visa, so I think you need to open skillselect account and then from there click on the option that says lodge the visa. Maybe that'll take you to the correct option. As of now, you'll have to wait till the problem with skillselect gets fixed.



I think you are right. I have to wait till issue gets resolved. 

Thanks for your help. By the way where do u live in Pak . I am from Karachi and applying for South Australia .


----------



## worldking

sharma1981 said:


> Who is telling what you did during your employment in those affidavits? Is that you OR your ex-colleague?
> 
> The statutory declarations MUST be from ex-colleagues OR ex-supervisors in the absence of RnR letters from HRs.
> 
> You can not write them yourself and then notarize it yourself.




Mine attached all docs expect appointment letter. So, it should be a problem? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

worldking said:


> Mine attached all docs expect appointment letter. So, it should be a problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think so. Exp letter, relieving letter,promotion,salary revision,payslips,tax docs, bank stmnts and RnR should be good enough unless CO is really strict.


----------



## SanjayPatel_18

Guys...why is it taking too long for 489 visa grants? As compared to 189 and 190, 489 visa grants are less. Does anyone have any idea about it or when is it going to speed up?


----------



## beneeshbaby

As per the last invitation round Aug 23, for software programmers and developers (2613) the min points invited was 65. The visa effective date is given as 20/1/2017. I have submitted my EOI on 27th March, 2017 with 65 points for 489. There are couple of questions from my side. 
1. Is there a way to identify if 489 are invited for 2613?
2. What is the visa effective fate? Does that mean people submitted EOI till 20/1/2017 got invited including 489 applicants ? 
3. Suppose there is a 189 EOI submitted after 27 th March, 2017 with 65 points same as my points. Does the 189 will get the invitation first or 489..since I submitted earlier.
4. I have submitted 489 with points obtained from relative in the Perth region( Western Australia). I am not sure anybody got invite for 2613 for Western Australia region. Is there anyone who got it recently for this ANZCO code for WA region?
5. Another question is , for example if somebody submitted EOI for NSW with 65 points after Mar 27, 2017. If NSW is inviting more number of 2613(developer/programmer), are they going to get invited first? Basically my question is does 489 depends on the region?

6. Finally what are the chances of getting an invite in the coming months?
Thanks in Advance,
Beneesh Baby


----------



## Kar86

*Any Grants today???*

So far 189 applications are getting grants. Has anyone received 489 grants? If so, please post or update in Immitracker. Also please update CO contact dates.

I assume Forum members have created Whatsapp group and tracking over there?:israel: Is that correct?


----------



## ujaved007

beneeshbaby said:


> As per the last invitation round Aug 23, for software programmers and developers (2613) the min points invited was 65. The visa effective date is given as 20/1/2017. I have submitted my EOI on 27th March, 2017 with 65 points for 489. There are couple of questions from my side.
> 1. Is there a way to identify if 489 are invited for 2613?
> 2. What is the visa effective fate? Does that mean people submitted EOI till 20/1/2017 got invited including 489 applicants ?
> 3. Suppose there is a 189 EOI submitted after 27 th March, 2017 with 65 points same as my points. Does the 189 will get the invitation first or 489..since I submitted earlier.
> 4. I have submitted 489 with points obtained from relative in the Perth region( Western Australia). I am not sure anybody got invite for 2613 for Western Australia region. Is there anyone who got it recently for this ANZCO code for WA region?
> 5. Another question is , for example if somebody submitted EOI for NSW with 65 points after Mar 27, 2017. If NSW is inviting more number of 2613(developer/programmer), are they going to get invited first? Basically my question is does 489 depends on the region?
> 
> 6. Finally what are the chances of getting an invite in the coming months?
> Thanks in Advance,
> Beneesh Baby


1) As far as I know, there is no way to check that.

2) Visa date of effect is the date when an EOI was submitted.

3) As your occupation is in pro-rata then all the slots, in each invitation round, will be filled by 189 and the remaining(if any) will be allocated to 489.

4) My invitation is also FS from Perth region, but for 2335 Mechanical Engineer.

5) Not sure about that. But, I don't think it affects in case of family sponsor. Because, if you are being sponsored by family you can live in any designated area in any state or territory.

6) Senior members can give a better estimate about that. But remember, take it as a rough estimate. I was told that I won't get an invite in this calendar year and I got it in the next invitation round.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## beneeshbaby

Can anyone add me to the whatsapp group .My number is <*SNIP*> or anyone can share the link <*Not here!*> so that I can join?

*Inappropriate Content - see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Sarita_kinger

Hello All,

I applied EOI on 10th August 2017 with 65 points for 489, Insurance agent for Queensland. 

But on 21august as per the news by Queensland that they have suspended few occupation due to over loading of application, will it affect my EOI.

May I know when I can expect invite? ? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## sharma1981

Sarita_kinger said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied EOI on 10th August 2017 with 65 points for 489, Insurance agent for Queensland.
> 
> But on 21august as per the news by Queensland that they have suspended few occupation due to over loading of application, will it affect my EOI.
> 
> May I know when I can expect invite? ? Please let me know. Thanks


Was your occupation part of that list?


----------



## Sarita_kinger

Yes it was in that list but the EOI was submitted 11day before the temporary suspension.


----------



## sharma1981

Sarita_kinger said:


> Yes it was in that list but the EOI was submitted 11day before the temporary suspension.


EOI doesn't carry weight. Lets hope that you get invite.

By suspension if they mean no more invites then your wait may be longer


----------



## GANEWAN

Seems like grants are raining for 189 and none for 489 ,why is this happening like this ?


----------



## sharma1981

GANEWAN said:


> Seems like grants are raining for 189 and none for 489 ,why is this happening like this ?


Because thats how rain is .... somewhere more, somewhere less and somewhere not at all


----------



## Sarita_kinger

Hi all,

Have anyone got any response (invitation) to there EOI after 21august 2017 from Queensland for the underneath category.

261311 Analyst Programmer
263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer
262111 Database Administrator
261312 Developer Programmer
261111 ICT Business Analyst
313112 ICT Customer Support Officer
263211 ICT Quality Assurance Engineer
262112 ICT Security Specialist
263212 ICT Support Engineer
263213 ICT Systems Test Engineer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester
262113 Systems Administrator
261112 Systems Analyst
313113 Web Administrator
312111 Architectural Draftsperson
611211 Insurance Agent
232511 Interior Designer
221112 Management Acct
233512 Mechanical Engineer
225311 Public Relations Professional
251511 Hospital Pharmacists
251513 Retail Pharmacist


----------



## Kar86

4 grants reported in immitracker today.


----------



## nitva91

Hi all. I'm an electrical engineer with 55 points (hoping to get additional 10 points for regional nomination thereby taking my total points to 65) and i've submitted EOI for 489, Orana region, NSW on 7th of Aug 2017. I would be grateful if someone comment on my chances of getting an invite?


----------



## Kar86

nitva91 said:


> Hi all. I'm an electrical engineer with 55 points (hoping to get additional 10 points for regional nomination thereby taking my total points to 65) and i've submitted EOI for 489, Orana region, NSW on 7th of Aug 2017. I would be grateful if someone comment on my chances of getting an invite?



Did you lodged the RDA 489 application in their website?

I also got invited from Orana region but in other occupation. It took about 2 weeks of processing time. You can able to check the status of your application from the website.
All the best.


----------



## nitva91

Kar86 said:


> Did you lodged the RDA 489 application in their website?
> 
> I also got invited from Orana region but in other occupation. It took about 2 weeks of processing time. You can able to check the status of your application from the website.
> All the best.


Thankyou for the timely reply "Kar86". When i checked their website, its showing as 'Application received'. 
What was you're occupation? Did you receive the invite recently?


----------



## ajay23888

Hoping some more grants tomorrow ....:fingerscrossed:



Kar86 said:


> 4 grants reported in immitracker today.


----------



## Kar86

ajay23888 said:


> Hoping some more grants tomorrow ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kar86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 grants reported in immitracker today.
Click to expand...

1 grant reported in tracker.


----------



## sdilshad

Kar86 said:


> ajay23888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping some more grants tomorrow ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kar86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 grants reported in immitracker today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 grant reported in tracker.
Click to expand...

Hello,
1 grant for 489?


----------



## Kar86

sdilshad said:


> Kar86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajay23888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping some more grants tomorrow ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kar86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 grants reported in immitracker today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 grant reported in tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,
> 1 grant for 489?
Click to expand...


Altogether 5 grants yesterday. 1 updated today.


----------



## SanjayPatel_18

Kar86 said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kar86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajay23888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping some more grants tomorrow ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kar86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 grants reported in immitracker today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 grant reported in tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,
> 1 grant for 489?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Altogether 5 grants yesterday. 1 updated today.
Click to expand...

Don't understand what are they(DIBP) upto? Why so limited grants in 489? Many here are waiting from 9-12 months...hope things turn around soon....n all are blessed with grants.


----------



## Kar86

489 applicants are getting grants but when you compare with 189 its less. In terms of application numbers and grants received.

Many of them are eagle watchers in forums and trackers but never update or create account. So its hard to predict 489 grants.


----------



## tusharparashar

*489 FS waiting time*

I am an electrical engineer(not in pro rata) whith 55+10 points and i got an invite in 489 FS(victoria as designated area). i will be lodging the visa soon. My question is- what is the aproximate waiting time for visa grant? official website says"Unavailable due to low volume of applications", before this it was 6-8 months. i have seen in the past few days that a lot of 189 people got grants in 5-6 months, althought their waiting time is 11-15 months.


----------



## ujaved007

tusharparashar said:


> I am an electrical engineer(not in pro rata) whith 55+10 points and i got an invite in 489 FS(victoria as designated area). i will be lodging the visa soon. My question is- what is the aproximate waiting time for visa grant? official website says"Unavailable due to low volume of applications", before this it was 6-8 months. i have seen in the past few days that a lot of 189 people got grants in 5-6 months, althought their waiting time is 11-15 months.


According to immitracker's data, average time for 489 grant is:
Minimum avg: 24 days (best case scenerio)
Average: 152 days
Maximum avg: 392 days (worst case scenerio)


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888

Hi.. 
1. commitment statement, 2. Full EOI PDF, 3. Application uploaded in SA - need to upload for 489 visa application of South Australia or not ? If it is so, could you please let me know as i have not uploaded it as it is not in checklist.


----------



## itsshah

489 SS awaiting with 60+10 for 221111.

EOI : april 2017

Anyone has idea when to receive inviation????

(forget 189 or may be 190)


----------



## sdilshad

My application completed 152 days.anyone waiting for that long? how many waiting for over 200 days?
Please respond and also mention if there is any special issue for the delay?


----------



## fin123

Friends ,
I got the grant yesterday. Application lodged on 3rd May 2017. 
Bdw those who are waiting in the Q please be patient and have faith. Its just a matter of time and depend on case by case. Wish you all the very best. 
Regards!!

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

fin123 said:


> Friends ,
> I got the grant yesterday. Application lodged on 3rd May 2017.
> Bdw those who are waiting in the Q please be patient and have faith. Its just a matter of time and depend on case by case. Wish you all the very best.
> Regards!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SanjayPatel_18

sdilshad said:


> My application completed 152 days.anyone waiting for that long? how many waiting for over 200 days?
> Please respond and also mention if there is any special issue for the delay?[/QUOTE
> 
> Mine completed 270 days...and counting. Nothing issue with application. Infact all documents uploaded while lodgement. CO contacted in April 2017 to upload form 80. Uploaded the form very next day. After that, no contact.


----------



## sdilshad

fin123 said:


> Friends ,
> I got the grant yesterday. Application lodged on 3rd May 2017.
> Bdw those who are waiting in the Q please be patient and have faith. Its just a matter of time and depend on case by case. Wish you all the very best.
> Regards!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Congrats... thanks for sharing ? it gives us patience


----------



## sdilshad

SanjayPatel_18 said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> 
> My application completed 152 days.anyone waiting for that long? how many waiting for over 200 days?
> Please respond and also mention if there is any special issue for the delay?[/QUOTE
> 
> Mine completed 270 days...and counting. Nothing issue with application. Infact all documents uploaded while lodgement. CO contacted in April 2017 to upload form 80. Uploaded the form very next day. After that, no contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you will get your grant soon.Lets pray for each other, that's all we can do
Click to expand...


----------



## beneeshbaby

ujaved007 said:


> 1) As far as I know, there is no way to check that.
> 
> 2) Visa date of effect is the date when an EOI was submitted.
> 
> 3) As your occupation is in pro-rata then all the slots, in each invitation round, will be filled by 189 and the remaining(if any) will be allocated to 489.
> 
> 4) My invitation is also FS from Perth region, but for 2335 Mechanical Engineer.
> 
> 5) Not sure about that. But, I don't think it affects in case of family sponsor. Because, if you are being sponsored by family you can live in any designated area in any state or territory.
> 
> 6) Senior members can give a better estimate about that. But remember, take it as a rough estimate. I was told that I won't get an invite in this calendar year and I got it in the next invitation round.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Thanks javed for your comments !!! was really helpful


----------



## GANEWAN

fin123 said:


> Friends ,
> I got the grant yesterday. Application lodged on 3rd May 2017.
> Bdw those who are waiting in the Q please be patient and have faith. Its just a matter of time and depend on case by case. Wish you all the very best.
> Regards!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Congrats Fin ,All the best mate .


----------



## rodtanjr

Hello guys, i need your expert advise. This might be a silly question but can i live and work in other states aside from the state who sponsored your 489 visa? To my surprise, i just learned some peope did this. Spent a month in qld then moved to melbourne. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar86

rodtanjr said:


> Hello guys, i need your expert advise. This might be a silly question but can i live and work in other states aside from the state who sponsored your 489 visa? To my surprise, i just learned some peope did this. Spent a month in qld then moved to melbourne.
> 
> I also heard from migration agent saying that. Visa condition states need to live in regional Australia and full fill the work requirement for 1 yr and live for 2 yrs. For safer side, we can get release letter from nominated area and work in other regions where you are interested.


----------



## dar8

rodtanjr said:


> Hello guys, i need your expert advise. This might be a silly question but can i live and work in other states aside from the state who sponsored your 489 visa? To my surprise, i just learned some peope did this. Spent a month in qld then moved to melbourne.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate , The visa only have one condition printed on it -

Visa condition 8539 applies to you. This means that you must live, study and work in a regional and/or low population growth metropolitan area of Australia. The relevant area(s) applicable to you are the ones specified at the time your visa was granted.

If you see under state or territory nomination section on following DIBP link 

Specified Regional Areas

It says "If you wish to move to another regional area to live and work, you must notify both your current and new state or territory government of this change."


So i believe we are free to move states as long as it won't breach the condition 8539 and as long as we inform both sponsored state and the state we are going to live in. 

A few friends also advised me to get a release letter to be safe if the CO asks about the location change at 887 visa stage.

The state sponsored us expects us to live there for 2 years and from our part to fulfill the moral obligation to the state I believe moving to the state that sponsored you and at least giving a shot at trying to live and work there will be the right thing to do. 

We moved to Tassie few weeks ago, job hunting and house hunting hasn't been good. There are less jobs , less housing and more applicants. Local employers often gives priority to locals. We are going to keep trying our best for few more months and then move to SA or Victoria if we manage to secure something from those regions. 

----------------


Also I want to ask someone who knows about 887 requirements , does paid apprenticeship positions counts towards the 1 year full time employment requirement? An employer has showed interest in hiring me as an automotive mechanic apprentice which is 40+ hours per week work, paid above award rates and a 4 years apprenticeship period to commit. I still didn't get the job but I have been short listed for consideration , and the employer will contact me next week. I would like to know if this is suitable for the 887 work requirement. 


Cheers


----------



## rodtanjr

dar8 said:


> Hi mate , The visa only have one condition printed on it -
> 
> 
> 
> Visa condition 8539 applies to you. This means that you must live, study and work in a regional and/or low population growth metropolitan area of Australia. The relevant area(s) applicable to you are the ones specified at the time your visa was granted.
> 
> 
> 
> If you see under state or territory nomination section on following DIBP link
> 
> 
> 
> Specified Regional Areas
> 
> 
> 
> It says "If you wish to move to another regional area to live and work, you must notify both your current and new state or territory government of this change."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i believe we are free to move states as long as it won't breach the condition 8539 and as long as we inform both sponsored state and the state we are going to live in.
> 
> 
> 
> A few friends also advised me to get a release letter to be safe if the CO asks about the location change at 887 visa stage.
> 
> 
> 
> The state sponsored us expects us to live there for 2 years and from our part to fulfill the moral obligation to the state I believe moving to the state that sponsored you and at least giving a shot at trying to live and work there will be the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> We moved to Tassie few weeks ago, job hunting and house hunting hasn't been good. There are less jobs , less housing and more applicants. Local employers often gives priority to locals. We are going to keep trying our best for few more months and then move to SA or Victoria if we manage to secure something from those regions.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I want to ask someone who knows about 887 requirements , does paid apprenticeship positions counts towards the 1 year full time employment requirement? An employer has showed interest in hiring me as an automotive mechanic apprentice which is 40+ hours per week work, paid above award rates and a 4 years apprenticeship period to commit. I still didn't get the job but I have been short listed for consideration , and the employer will contact me next week. I would like to know if this is suitable for the 887 work requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hi mate this is very helpful. It answered my question directly. If i decided to move to other states lets say just incase i cant find a job, jist to be safw i must inform my current state and state where im about to transfer right? A friend of mind went to qld. Exactly one month he transferred to melbourne and secured a job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dar8

rodtanjr said:


> Hi mate this is very helpful. It answered my question directly. If i decided to move to other states lets say just incase i cant find a job, jist to be safw i must inform my current state and state where im about to transfer right? A friend of mind went to qld. Exactly one month he transferred to melbourne and secured a job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate,

yes that's right according to info provided on dibp website we just have to notify both states ( I would print the dibp page which says this and keep it for records ). If you show the sponsored state that you've genuinely tried to find work (application acknowledgement emails and rejection emails etc.) but failed and that you have found employment in another regional area they might even issue a release letter which u can keep with you just in case the co asks you about it when u apply for 887.


----------



## swarooponline

Hi

I am planning to apply 489 visa under Invited pathway, state nominated category. 
But under additional eligibility conditions in DIBP website, I have seen nominated occupation should be on MLTSSL list. But my occupation is not listed in MLTSSL list but it is mentioned in Tasmaina state sponsorship list. 

So can someone help which list i should follow for applying this type of visa.

Thanks


----------



## Kulwinder84

fin123 said:


> Friends ,
> I got the grant yesterday. Application lodged on 3rd May 2017.
> Bdw those who are waiting in the Q please be patient and have faith. Its just a matter of time and depend on case by case. Wish you all the very best.
> Regards!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk




Congratulations buddy! All the very Best for future endeavours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar86

swarooponline said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to apply 489 visa under Invited pathway, state nominated category.
> But under additional eligibility conditions in DIBP website, I have seen nominated occupation should be on MLTSSL list. But my occupation is not listed in MLTSSL list but it is mentioned in Tasmaina state sponsorship list.
> 
> So can someone help which list i should follow for applying this type of visa.
> 
> Thanks


You need to refer the state occupation list which you are going to apply for 489. Also you need to fullfill additional requirements mentioned in their website. MLTSSL doest apply for 489 visa.


----------



## nitva91

fin123 said:


> Friends ,
> I got the grant yesterday. Application lodged on 3rd May 2017.
> Bdw those who are waiting in the Q please be patient and have faith. Its just a matter of time and depend on case by case. Wish you all the very best.
> Regards!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


I guess NSW is the only State remaining who are yet to start with their state migrations..!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitva91

Hi guys, 

I received mail from RDA Orana today saying, they'll nominate me for state sponsorship NSW for 489 regional VISA. What is the next followup i should do?


----------



## Kar86

nitva91 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received mail from RDA Orana today saying, they'll nominate me for state sponsorship NSW for 489 regional VISA. What is the next followup i should do?



Wait for the skill select invitation mail. You can able to see Apply visa option when you get invitation.


----------



## nitva91

Kar86 said:


> Wait for the skill select invitation mail. You can able to see Apply visa option when you get invitation.


Ok. Did NSW start issuing invite?


----------



## Kar86

*Yes*



nitva91 said:


> Ok. Did NSW start issuing invite?



489 invitations are quicker because your region Orana aproved your application. So they will issue faster. Myself got very next day. Whereas, 190 inviations are different process. But anyway you applied with agent right? Make sure you upload all docs including PCC and medicals when you lodge. There are moore chances of getting a DIRECT GRANT.


----------



## nitva91

Kar86 said:


> 489 invitations are quicker because your region Orana aproved your application. So they will issue faster. Myself got very next day. Whereas, 190 inviations are different process. But anyway you applied with agent right? Make sure you upload all docs including PCC and medicals when you lodge. There are moore chances of getting a DIRECT GRANT.


Yeah i applied via an agent. He said there's nothing to do right now other than to wait for invite from NSW.

65points (55+10), Electrical Engineer


----------



## sdilshad

Is there any 489 WhatsApp group? If yes then please let me know how can I be part of that group?


----------



## Kulwinder84

sdilshad said:


> Is there any 489 WhatsApp group? If yes then please let me know how can I be part of that group?




Yes. Check inbox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad

Kulwinder84 said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any 489 WhatsApp group? If yes then please let me know how can I be part of that group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Check inbox
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Buddy kindly check your inbox ,I have replied


----------



## rodtanjr

Hi guys. Please add me up to your whatsapp group.. thanks alot in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aas123

Hi,

Can you please tell us last date to enter to MR on your grant letter?

I AM STILL WAITING FOR MY GRANT.


----------



## aas123

Can you please tell us last date to enter to NT in your grant letter?




fin123 said:


> Friends ,
> I got the grant yesterday. Application lodged on 3rd May 2017.
> Bdw those who are waiting in the Q please be patient and have faith. Its just a matter of time and depend on case by case. Wish you all the very best.
> Regards!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123

aas123 said:


> Can you please tell us last date to enter to NT in your grant letter?


Hi buddy.
I have time till April.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## duminduweera

Hi

If I put my EOI for 489(accountant) - Sponsorship by family. how long do I have to wait until I get a invitation?

Cheers


----------



## DEADPOOL

*Hi*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my application (Electrical Engineer) with 55 points to FSC on 1-Aug-2017, according to their response, it may take around max of 3months for invitation. It has already been more than a month but until now no response.

What is the average time for the Invite from FSC ?

Please share contact details for the whatsapp group.


Thanks.


----------



## karanbansal91

DEADPOOL said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my application (Electrical Engineer) with 55 points to FSC on 1-Aug-2017, according to their response, it may take around max of 3months for invitation. It has already been more than a month but until now no response.
> 
> What is the average time for the Invite from FSC ?
> 
> Please share contact details for the whatsapp group.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Your query is not clear... What you are referring Invitation or Visa ?? If you r referring visa file, then it may take 4-9 months. Some people are getting grants within weeks while some are waiting from many months. Currently at DIBP website average time for FSC is not available due to less no. of cases.
PM me i will add you i group.


----------



## samlk

DEADPOOL said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my application (Electrical Engineer) with 55 points to FSC on 1-Aug-2017, according to their response, it may take around max of 3months for invitation. It has already been more than a month but until now no response.
> 
> What is the average time for the Invite from FSC ?
> 
> Please share contact details for the whatsapp group.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


It depends, eventhough they mentioned three months, i have seen applicants waited upto 5 months for invitation. Since you applied in August, just wait for three month to complete.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmlanka

duminduweera said:


> Hi
> 
> If I put my EOI for 489(accountant) - Sponsorship by family. how long do I have to wait until I get a invitation?
> 
> Cheers


Normally for the field of accountants you need at least 75 points to get an invitation since that occupation is in pro-rata and that is for 189 category. So, 489 category only fills when they spaces only. I think you may have to wait very long even more than a year and that also depend on your luck. Go to Home > Individuals and Travelers > Working in Australia > Skill Select tab for more information.


----------



## nitva91

DEADPOOL said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my application (Electrical Engineer) with 55 points to FSC on 1-Aug-2017, according to their response, it may take around max of 3months for invitation. It has already been more than a month but until now no response.
> 
> What is the average time for the Invite from FSC ?
> 
> Please share contact details for the whatsapp group.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Did you receive nomination acceptance mail from FSC? I think invitations are sent by NSW and not FSC.

Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## uetian

I applied for 489 visa in april 2016, but no response yet. I got married in dec 16, therefore notified the change to DIBP. Recently, there have been number of grants for 189 and 190, but the very little for 489. I am getting tired of waiting so much.


----------



## wadhwamit

Hey guys need some light from you experts, i applied for subclass 489 on 4th of july 2017 as system analyst (261112) and received invitation on 14nth of july 2017, i paid the fee and applied for the visa on 28th of August and have uploaded all the required document's "form 80, form 1022, PCC and done with the medicals" according to you guys what all things are needed to be done next or should i just be waiting for the case officer to get in touch?


----------



## DEADPOOL

nitva91 said:


> Did you receive nomination acceptance mail from FSC? I think invitations are sent by NSW and not FSC.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong.


No i didn't receive, still waiting.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nitva91

DEADPOOL said:


> No i didn't receive, still waiting.:fingerscrossed:


Yeah it may take sometime to receive regional nomination. I received Orana regional nomination last week and it took around 1 month.

Hope you receive the nomination soon.


----------



## nitva91

Kar86 said:


> 489 invitations are quicker because your region Orana aproved your application. So they will issue faster. Myself got very next day. Whereas, 190 inviations are different process. But anyway you applied with agent right? Make sure you upload all docs including PCC and medicals when you lodge. There are moore chances of getting a DIRECT GRANT.


Could you explain about DIRECT GRANT?


----------



## karanbansal91

nitva91 said:


> Could you explain about DIRECT GRANT?


Direct grant means a grant allotted without case officer asking for any additional documents or information 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## masterblaster81

uetian said:


> I applied for 489 visa in april 2016, but no response yet. I got married in dec 16, therefore notified the change to DIBP. Recently, there have been number of grants for 189 and 190, but the very little for 489. I am getting tired of waiting so much.


Dear uetian, 

since april 2016 is very long time. for which state you applied 489 for. 


Regards
Muhammad Ali


----------



## karanbansal91

uetian said:


> I applied for 489 visa in april 2016, but no response yet. I got married in dec 16, therefore notified the change to DIBP. Recently, there have been number of grants for 189 and 190, but the very little for 489. I am getting tired of waiting so much.


Raise a complaint with DIBP

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## bigearscow

Anyone has an idea if "trainee-ships" or "apprenticeships" are okay for that "one year full time working experience" for applying 887? It's quite hard to find a job in the northern inland....


----------



## karanbansal91

bigearscow said:


> Anyone has an idea if "trainee-ships" or "apprenticeships" are okay for that "one year full time working experience" for applying 887? It's quite hard to find a job in the northern inland....


It should be a paid employment... 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## bigearscow

karanbansal91 said:


> It should be a paid employment...
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


The "training" is paid - for around 10 AUD per hour....


----------



## karanbansal91

bigearscow said:


> The "training" is paid - for around 10 AUD per hour....


Then u can include that if its a paid employment and full time. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## uetian

I got nominated by orana region of NSW claiming 60 points. I applied through an agent and he is of the view that sending mail to DIBP would be of no use. In my case i included my wife as non migrating dependent and her docs were submitted in march 2017.I haven't received any verifications call yet regarding my work points claimed in application.


----------



## pradeeshkumar

Hi
I was wondering. whats your qualification to understand your process.


----------



## uetian

I applied as Electrical Engineer.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Any grant against anzsco149212 (Customer service manager)?


----------



## andreyx108b

nitva91 said:


> Could you explain about DIRECT GRANT?




A grant without a CO contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oywa

Hello guys,
I want to apply for 489 through the invited pathway. I am an Aeronautical engineer (233911). Currently, I have 55 points and I will get another 5 points at the end of February from the professional year. What is the chance of getting the invitation now if I apply for 489 with 55 points? Thanks in advance.


----------



## karanbansal91

uetian said:


> I got nominated by orana region of NSW claiming 60 points. I applied through an agent and he is of the view that sending mail to DIBP would be of no use. In my case i included my wife as non migrating dependent and her docs were submitted in march 2017.I haven't received any verifications call yet regarding my work points claimed in application.



Yes, he is almost right. But you can raise a complaint if your case exceeds their global processing time frame. Moreover, verification is not done in all cases. These cases are randomly picked or selected by case officer in view of some doubts. Stay calm and adopt a hobby to fight anxiety arising due to wait period.


----------



## andreyx108b

karanbansal91 said:


> Yes, he is almost right. But you can raise a complaint if your case exceeds their global processing time frame. Moreover, verification is not done in all cases. These cases are randomly picked or selected by case officer in view of some doubts. Stay calm and adopt a hobby to fight anxiety arising due to wait period.




There is no really complaints procedure, processing times are indicative only. People wait for years - and complaints go through unnoticed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oywa

uetian said:


> I applied as Electrical Engineer.


Bro can you please break down your point? I have 55 points. Can I get the 489 ss invitation?


----------



## karanbansal91

oywa said:


> Bro can you please break down your point? I have 55 points. Can I get the 489 ss invitation?


Yew... U can... In 489 65 points fetch invitations

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## oywa

karanbansal91 said:


> Yew... U can... In 489 65 points fetch invitations
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


Okay Thanks. So that means if I have 55 then I can get the invitation. But for my occupation (Aeronautical Engineer) only Tasmania and NSW are issuing the invitation. Any idea if I apply in the next month how long it gonna take the 489 NSW invitation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## karanbansal91

oywa said:


> Okay Thanks. So that means if I have 55 then I can get the invitation. But for my occupation (Aeronautical Engineer) only Tasmania and NSW are issuing the invitation. Any idea if I apply in the next month how long it gonna take the 489 NSW invitation? Thanks in advance.


Vary state to state. Check with states on their websites 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## oywa

karanbansal91 said:


> Vary state to state. Check with states on their websites
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


Thanks a lot


----------



## uetian

Electrical Engineer

Age : 30
Qualification:15
Work experience:
Orana sponsorship:10
Total points claimed: 60
Visa lodged : April 2016
Last document submitted as per request of CO is in March 2017. Since then it's been a long waiting period.


----------



## oywa

uetian said:


> Electrical Engineer
> 
> Age : 30
> Qualification:15
> Work experience:
> Orana sponsorship:10
> Total points claimed: 60
> Visa lodged : April 2016
> Last document submitted as per request of CO is in March 2017. Since then it's been a long waiting period.


Don't you claim any points for English?


----------



## uetian

My Ielts score was listening 6.5 reading 7.5 writing 6.5 and speaking 6.5


----------



## nitva91

uetian said:


> Electrical Engineer
> 
> Age : 30
> Qualification:15
> Work experience:
> Orana sponsorship:10
> Total points claimed: 60
> Visa lodged : April 2016
> Last document submitted as per request of CO is in March 2017. Since then it's been a long waiting period.


Hi, I'm an electrical engineer. 

I received Orana nomination last week and NSW invite yesterday. 

Will be lodging visa application soon. 

Does it take this long to get visa grant?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian

nitva91 said:


> Hi, I'm an electrical engineer.
> 
> I received Orana nomination last week and NSW invite yesterday.
> 
> Will be lodging visa application soon.
> 
> Does it take this long to get visa grant?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Dear Nitva,
It doesn't take so long nornally. It depends on CO and varies case to case. You just lodge your application and hope for the best.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN

Hi ,

Any 489 grants today ?


----------



## santzz123

Hi everyone,

I have lodged visa for 489 south australia on 07/09/2017 i.e a week back. I already have another visa 457 which my company sponsored. Does this help in speeding the process for my 489 visa grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeeshkumar

what is meant by visa date of effect in the current invitations of skill select.


----------



## karanbansal91

nitva91 said:


> Hi, I'm an electrical engineer.
> 
> I received Orana nomination last week and NSW invite yesterday.
> 
> Will be lodging visa application soon.
> 
> Does it take this long to get visa grant?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It varies case to case, but usually these days it is taking minimum 5-8 months,


----------



## karanbansal91

santzz123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged visa for 489 south australia on 07/09/2017 i.e a week back. I already have another visa 457 which my company sponsored. Does this help in speeding the process for my 489 visa grant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generally onshore applicants receive faster grants as compared to onshore applicants. But sometimes it also create problems if u r a state offender and having pending penalties.


----------



## santzz123

karanbansal91 said:


> Generally onshore applicants receive faster grants as compared to onshore applicants. But sometimes it also create problems if u r a state offender and having pending penalties.




Tnxs for the prompt reply

Rite now i am at offshore holding 457 visa. Do you know what happens to my 457 visa once the 489 visa is granted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar86

santzz123 said:


> karanbansal91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally onshore applicants receive faster grants as compared to onshore applicants. But sometimes it also create problems if u r a state offender and having pending penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tnxs for the prompt reply
> 
> Rite now i am at offshore holding 457 visa. Do you know what happens to my 457 visa once the 489 visa is granted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I assume you must be on holidays. Once your 489 visa granted your 457 will be no more. You have to comply 489 visa conditions. Then you can quit your job who sponsored 457.


----------



## karanbansal91

karanbansal91 said:


> Generally onshore applicants receive faster grants as compared to onshore applicants. But sometimes it also create problems if u r a state offender and having pending penalties.


*offshore


----------



## santzz123

Kar86 said:


> I assume you must be on holidays. Once your 489 visa granted your 457 will be no more. You have to comply 489 visa conditions. Then you can quit your job who sponsored 457.




Nope i havent travelled to australia still at offshore, just recieved the 457 visa , still in search for an opening from my company.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar86

santzz123 said:


> Kar86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you must be on holidays. Once your 489 visa granted your 457 will be no more. You have to comply 489 visa conditions. Then you can quit your job who sponsored 457.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope i havent travelled to australia still at offshore, just recieved the 457 visa , still in search for an opening from my company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Ok make sure you don't let your employer know about 489. 457 visa is getting strict these days. Jump into 489 as quickly you can.


----------



## santzz123

Kar86 said:


> Ok make sure you don't let your employer know about 489. 457 visa is getting strict these days. Jump into 489 as quickly you can.




Ya they dont know about it. But just want to know would there be any impact on my 489 visa grant if my employer knows about the 489 visa lodge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar86

santzz123 said:


> Kar86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you must be on holidays. Once your 489 visa granted your 457 will be no more. You have to comply 489 visa conditions. Then you can quit your job who sponsored 457.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope i havent travelled to australia still at offshore, just recieved the 457 visa , still in search for an opening from my company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




santzz123 said:


> Kar86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok make sure you don't let your employer know about 489. 457 visa is getting strict these days. Jump into 489 as quickly you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya they dont know about it. But just want to know would there be any impact on my 489 visa grant if my employer knows about the 489 visa lodge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Hi

Is your employer Indian?

If you have skills assessment and IELTS apply EOI by now. Once you get invitation apply visa by yourself. Dont go to agents. So your employer doesn't know about it. Once you get 489 grant just resign your job.


----------



## santzz123

Kar86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is your employer Indian?
> 
> If you have skills assessment and IELTS apply EOI by now. Once you get invitation apply visa by yourself. Dont go to agents. So your employer doesn't know about it. Once you get 489 grant just resign your job.




They have office in australia too. It is an MNC company. Actually i have already applied for my 489 visa to south australia last week through an agency


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

santzz123 said:


> Ya they dont know about it. But just want to know would there be any impact on my 489 visa grant if my employer knows about the 489 visa lodge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really, but he can provide ur negative feedback and mess up ur case.. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## santzz123

karanbansal91 said:


> Not really, but he can provide ur negative feedback and mess up ur case..
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending




Thanks man for the reply

Would try to hide from mu emoyer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

santzz123 said:


> Thanks man for the reply
> 
> Would try to hide from mu emoyer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dnt try to hide.. Try to convince.. Get them in ur favor.. Hiding will solve it as in case of employment verification it will worsen the issue. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## santzz123

karanbansal91 said:


> Dnt try to hide.. Try to convince.. Get them in ur favor.. Hiding will solve it as in case of employment verification it will worsen the issue.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending




Thanks for the advice karan




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swarooponline

*489 Visa*

Hi 
I am planning to apply 489 visa under Invited pathway, state nominated category. But under additional eligibility conditions in DIBP website, I have seen nominated occupation should be on MLTSSL list. But my occupation is not listed in MLTSSL list but it is mentioned in Tasmaina skilled occupation list(TSOL). Can you please let me know if I can apply for 489 visa with Tasmania sponsorship based on occupation in TSOL. 

Thanks


----------



## Kar86

Kar86 said:


> swarooponline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am planning to apply 489 visa under Invited pathway, state nominated category.
> But under additional eligibility conditions in DIBP website, I have seen nominated occupation should be on MLTSSL list. But my occupation is not listed in MLTSSL list but it is mentioned in Tasmaina state sponsorship list.
> 
> So can someone help which list i should follow for applying this type of visa.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You need to refer the state occupation list which you are going to apply for 489. Also you need to fullfill additional requirements mentioned in their website. MLTSSL doest apply for 489 visa.
Click to expand...




As i said before 5 days, MLTSSL doesn't applicable for 489 visa. Each state and region have their own occupation list. You need to refer only that.


----------



## wadhwamit

Hey guys 

Need some opinion from you experts, i applied for subclass 489 on 4th of July 2017 as Systems Analyst (261112) and received invitation on 14nth of July 2017, i paid the fee and applied for the visa on 28th of August and have uploaded all the required document's "form 80, form 1022, PCC and done with the medicals" according to you guys what all things are needed to be done next or should I just be waiting for the case officer to get in touch?


----------



## Kar86

wadhwamit said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Need some opinion from you experts, i applied for subclass 489 on 4th of July 2017 as Systems Analyst (261112) and received invitation on 14nth of July 2017, i paid the fee and applied for the visa on 28th of August and have uploaded all the required document's "form 80, form 1022, PCC and done with the medicals" according to you guys what all things are needed to be done next or should I just be waiting for the case officer to get in touch?


Hi

Upload Form 1221 as well, that is one of the required docs in checklist mentioned in DIBP.


----------



## beneeshbaby

Now for ANZCO 261313 the points selected is 65. Does that mean 489 EOI submitted will only get invite after selecting all the 65 points under 189 and 190 ? I have submitted EOI on Mar 27, 2017. The only chance of me getting an invite is after clear clearing all the 189 and 190 EOIs till the current date. Am i correct? Or is it like they will select based on the EOI submitted date? Like people who submitted 189 EOI with 65 points after Mar 27 will be considered after 489 65 points on Mar 27?


----------



## Kar86

beneeshbaby said:


> Now for ANZCO 261313 the points selected is 65. Does that mean 489 EOI submitted will only get invite after selecting all the 65 points under 189 and 190 ? I have submitted EOI on Mar 27, 2017. The only chance of me getting an invite is after clear clearing all the 189 and 190 EOIs till the current date. Am i correct? Or is it like they will select based on the EOI submitted date? Like people who submitted 189 EOI with 65 points after Mar 27 will be considered after 489 65 points on Mar 27?




Are you applying 489 visa state sponsorship or Family sponsorship?

If State sponsorship you need to check which state and region has your occupation listed. In addition to this you have to nominate particular state in your EOI and apply in the region website. 

If Family sponsorship 189's first come first basis. Remaining will be allocated to 489. 190 doesn't come in this.

Hope this answered your query.


----------



## karanbansal91

wadhwamit said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Need some opinion from you experts, i applied for subclass 489 on 4th of July 2017 as Systems Analyst (261112) and received invitation on 14nth of July 2017, i paid the fee and applied for the visa on 28th of August and have uploaded all the required document's "form 80, form 1022, PCC and done with the medicals" according to you guys what all things are needed to be done next or should I just be waiting for the case officer to get in touch?


Upload curriculum vitae and 1221 also.. Hope to get a direct grant without co contact 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## ajay23888

2 Grant in Immitracker reported. Any more grant ???


----------



## Luckyyadav

TB test found positive for my spouse will this cause rejection? pls help if any info


----------



## karanbansal91

Luckyyadav said:


> TB test found positive for my spouse will this cause rejection? pls help if any info


It is a complicated scenario. CO may ask for additional test and may lend u time as TB is curable. It solely depends upon CO decision. Yes, sadly your spouse may face a refusal.


----------



## karanbansal91

beneeshbaby said:


> Now for ANZCO 261313 the points selected is 65. Does that mean 489 EOI submitted will only get invite after selecting all the 65 points under 189 and 190 ? I have submitted EOI on Mar 27, 2017. The only chance of me getting an invite is after clear clearing all the 189 and 190 EOIs till the current date. Am i correct? Or is it like they will select based on the EOI submitted date? Like people who submitted 189 EOI with 65 points after Mar 27 will be considered after 489 65 points on Mar 27?


Firstly, 489 SS invitations solely depends on state choices and requirements, not on point test like 189. Only 489 FS is point dependent and will fetch invitation for high pointers. 
If state is still having some invitations left in your occupation and you r first in queue then u will receive invitation even with 60 points. Hence, 489 SS invitations are mostly distributed by FIFO basis. So, try with other state for your occupation.


----------



## keerat

Hello, I applied family sponsered in vic on 16 August 2017 and my occupation is electronics engineer my points 65 . Till now i havent heard from them . No case officer contact. How long it would take to get grant ?


----------



## dev.australia

*Difference b/w 190 vs 489*

Hi Experts,

I need to understand the difference b/w 190 and 489 (Family Sponsorship ) subclass services which will be given by Australian government.. for instance: free schooling for kids, free medicare facilities etc. 
I've heard that in 189 and 190 these services are free of cost but NOT in 489 subclass.. Is it true?
Also, I need to understand more difference b/w these two subclass, if anyone can help!
Thanks!
Dev


----------



## che.mostafa

dev.australia said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I need to understand the difference b/w 190 and 489 (Family Sponsorship ) subclass services which will be given by Australian government.. for instance: free schooling for kids, free medicare facilities etc.
> 
> I've heard that in 189 and 190 these services are free of cost but NOT in 489 subclass.. Is it true?
> 
> Also, I need to understand more difference b/w these two subclass, if anyone can help!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dev




In SC489 you can't enrol in Medicare nor other governmental aids.
Regarding School it differ between states some has free enrolment others are paid.
189 and 190 are permanent residency, while 489 is 4 years working visa but it leads to PR



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keerat

Hello, I applied family sponsered in vic on 16 August 2017 and my occupation is electronics engineer my points 65 . Till now i havent heard from them . No case officer contact. How long it would take to get grant ?


----------



## karanbansal91

keerat said:


> Hello, I applied family sponsered in vic on 16 August 2017 and my occupation is electronics engineer my points 65 . Till now i havent heard from them . No case officer contact. How long it would take to get grant ?


Grants are not predictable .. Just wait and watch.. Adopt some hobbies and start preparing for journey. Many June applicants got their grants recently, so u shld hope for best. Many applicants are even waiting from past year, so be patient.


----------



## karanbansal91

dev.australia said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need to understand the difference b/w 190 and 489 (Family Sponsorship ) subclass services which will be given by Australian government.. for instance: free schooling for kids, free medicare facilities etc.
> I've heard that in 189 and 190 these services are free of cost but NOT in 489 subclass.. Is it true?
> Also, I need to understand more difference b/w these two subclass, if anyone can help!
> Thanks!
> Dev


Not a big difference b/w 189/190/489 except, on 189/190 u will get direct PR with some extra benefits are schooling aid for kids and waiving in medicare fees. While in 489, u will need to re-apply 887 visa to get PR after completing two years at sponsored state and have to show full time paid work for one year. Else, everything is same.


----------



## aafs88

Hello folks,

I am about to lodge my 489 Visa application for SA. Could any of you be kind enough to share which documents are a 'must submit'? Is there a checklist of any kind? 

I have included 6 latest payslips but read somewhere that I need to submit a payslip for every year of service (Don't know if I have the older ones :-|) hence the request for a list of documents you guys have front-loaded would be of great help.

Thanks!


----------



## uetian

By the Grace of Almighty ALLAH, i got my grant today. Moving before 15 Oct next month.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian

Anyone moving to Orana NSW next month?
Kindly suggest which area in orana is best to settle for new comers.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

uetian said:


> By the Grace of Almighty ALLAH, i got my grant today. Moving before 15 Oct next month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Congrats bro  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

uetian said:


> By the Grace of Almighty ALLAH, i got my grant today. Moving before 15 Oct next month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Was that SS OR FS?
Also, can you share your visa timeline?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## swarooponline

Hi

I am planning to apply for 489 visa. But my occupation has a ceiling. If i apply under 489-state nominated category, do i still fall under occupational ceiling?

Thamks


----------



## uetian

ujaved007 said:


> Was that SS OR FS?
> Also, can you share your visa timeline?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


It is SS.
I applied for visa in April 2016; had to wait alot.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

uetian said:


> It is SS.
> I applied for visa in April 2016; had to wait alot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Which state?
Yeah, that's a lot of time. Any specific reason for so much delay?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian

ujaved007 said:


> Which state?
> Yeah, that's a lot of time. Any specific reason for so much delay?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


NSW.
Actually i had a change in my circumstances due to marriage in the middle of the process. May be that was the reason.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

aafs88 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am about to lodge my 489 Visa application for SA. Could any of you be kind enough to share which documents are a 'must submit'? Is there a checklist of any kind?
> 
> I have included 6 latest payslips but read somewhere that I need to submit a payslip for every year of service (Don't know if I have the older ones :-|) hence the request for a list of documents you guys have front-loaded would be of great help.
> 
> Thanks!


Already shared on ur other post.. Check it.


----------



## uetian

uetian said:


> Anyone moving to Orana NSW next month?
> Kindly suggest which area in orana is best to settle for new comers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Guys suggest the best place to stay in orana region.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

swarooponline said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to apply for 489 visa. But my occupation has a ceiling. If i apply under 489-state nominated category, do i still fall under occupational ceiling?
> 
> Thamks


Your question is not clear. Occupation ceilings applies on every occupation. States have their own ceilings for 489/190 which are not disclosed anywhere. So, check and research about your occupation, whether state is providing invitations in your occupation or not.


----------



## swarooponline

karanbansal91 said:


> Your question is not clear. Occupation ceilings applies on every occupation. States have their own ceilings for 489/190 which are not disclosed anywhere. So, check and research about your occupation, whether state is providing invitations in your occupation or not.


Hi

I want to apply as Internal Auditor. But there is yearly quota for it and those who score more than 75 points are only getting invite. My question is if I apply 489 visa and if i have 60 points, will i get invitation from dibp.

Thanks


----------



## Kar86

swarooponline said:


> karanbansal91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your question is not clear. Occupation ceilings applies on every occupation. States have their own ceilings for 489/190 which are not disclosed anywhere. So, check and research about your occupation, whether state is providing invitations in your occupation or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I want to apply as Internal Auditor. But there is yearly quota for it and those who score more than 75 points are only getting invite. My question is if I apply 489 visa and if i have 60 points, will i get invitation from dibp.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...



Please mention clearly in your message from next time. Family sponsorship 489. Because you are confusing us. There is two ways of applying 489. In your case with 60 points please break down it. Is it coming after additional of 10 points or without?

I don't think with 60 points you will get invitation, as there is a huge demand for 189. Try to increase your points in which you can. If you break down it we can give you some ideas.


----------



## karanbansal91

swarooponline said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to apply as Internal Auditor. But there is yearly quota for it and those who score more than 75 points are only getting invite. My question is if I apply 489 visa and if i have 60 points, will i get invitation from dibp.
> 
> Thanks


Yea u can get a invitation with 60 points as some states follow fifo, just like SA instead of points. So, ur occupation is open with nsw amd sa. IN SA special conditions applies on ur occupation which need 80 points including state. Ao u r left with only choice of nsw. Submit eoi for nsw and wait for invitation. In meantime increase ur points from English language to increase chances of invitation. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## naumanukhan

uetian said:


> By the Grace of Almighty ALLAH, i got my grant today. Moving before 15 Oct next month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Great how long did the Grant took after Medical and PCC. I am waiting since April 2017 for visa grant. I had submitted in April and Medical and PCC already Sent. Additional Doc already sent to CO in May.


----------



## che.mostafa

Hi,
For visa 887 condition is to live in specific area in Australia for 2 years while holding 489. Does it have to be continuous? Without leaving Australia for short periods? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888

Not continuous stay requires !! We can freely move in or out. 



che.mostafa said:


> Hi,
> For visa 887 condition is to live in specific area in Australia for 2 years while holding 489. Does it have to be continuous? Without leaving Australia for short periods?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa

ajay23888 said:


> Not continuous stay requires !! We can freely move in or out.


Good to know. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyyadav

Hello Team, medicals show as "Examinations ready for assessment ? no action required"
at what process is it now? can I consider all is well or anything wrong? pls guide :-(


----------



## Kar86

Luckyyadav said:


> Hello Team, medicals show as "Examinations ready for assessment ? no action required"
> at what process is it now? can I consider all is well or anything wrong? pls guide :-(



All normal and everything good.


----------



## Gurdeep225

*What next after invitation?*

Hello guys,
I have received Invitation to apply. What is the next process?
Do we need to do medicals before, I mean to say can we book our medicals before applying for visa? Dont they need Visa Application number or anything?
Do we need to fill for 80 or any other form along with Application?
Regards


----------



## skharoon

Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello guys,
> I have received Invitation to apply. What is the next process?
> Do we need to do medicals before, I mean to say can we book our medicals before applying for visa? Dont they need Visa Application number or anything?
> Do we need to fill for 80 or any other form along with Application?
> Regards


Congrats...

What is your time frame and for which state you got the 489 invitation.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have received Invitation to apply. What is the next process?
> 
> Do we need to do medicals before, I mean to say can we book our medicals before applying for visa? Dont they need Visa Application number or anything?
> 
> Do we need to fill for 80 or any other form along with Application?
> 
> Regards




Good.

Before pay your visa fees better you create immi account and generate HAD ID go to medical and also get the PCC. don't be delay.
Secondly, you need to fill form 80 & 1221 if I am not wrong.
Moreover, prepare all your necessary docs and upload it single time (ones paid visa fees) 

Guys help him if my info wrong. 

Cheers . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyyadav

thank you bhai, it's cleared now. the status shows as "Health clearance provided ? no action required"







Kar86 said:


> Luckyyadav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Team, medicals show as "Examinations ready for assessment ? no action required"
> at what process is it now? can I consider all is well or anything wrong? pls guide :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All normal and everything good.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kulwinder84

Got my visa grant..
Thank u all for your great support during the journey!
Best wishes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

Kulwinder84 said:


> Got my visa grant..
> Thank u all for your great support during the journey!
> Best wishes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats bro...are you from Punjab?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats bro...are you from Punjab?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




Yes Mandy, I'm from punjab. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

Kulwinder84 said:


> Yes Mandy, I'm from punjab. Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am also from Punjab. In which job code did apply for? 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

mandy2137 said:


> I am also from Punjab. In which job code did apply for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




225412


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARSH87

congratulations kulwinder
can you tell how much time did it take to get your visa grant after filing for visa??


----------



## Kulwinder84

HARSH87 said:


> congratulations kulwinder
> can you tell how much time did it take to get your visa grant after filing for visa??




Harsh and other friends..

I lodged on 5th April 2017

CO contacted on 10th April 2017

No verification done

Visa granted 19-09-2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdeep225

worldking said:


> Good.
> 
> Before pay your visa fees better you create immi account and generate HAD ID go to medical and also get the PCC. don't be delay.
> Secondly, you need to fill form 80 & 1221 if I am not wrong.
> Moreover, prepare all your necessary docs and upload it single time (ones paid visa fees)
> 
> Guys help him if my info wrong.
> 
> Cheers .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you bro for such a useful information.
Thats very helpful
Regards


----------



## Gurdeep225

*Hello Bro*



skharoon said:


> Congrats...
> 
> What is your time frame and for which state you got the 489 invitation..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hello bro,
The time frame is 2 and half months and I got invitation from NT.
Regards


----------



## Zanoor

Kulwinder84 said:


> Got my visa grant..
> Thank u all for your great support during the journey!
> Best wishes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!

Can you please share your points also and which state did you applied for?? You said that you didn't got any verification call, so it means u didn't claimed any points for experience??


----------



## jsabarish

wadhwamit said:


> Hey guys need some light from you experts, i applied for subclass 489 on 4th of july 2017 as system analyst (261112) and received invitation on 14nth of july 2017, i paid the fee and applied for the visa on 28th of August and have uploaded all the required document's "form 80, form 1022, PCC and done with the medicals" according to you guys what all things are needed to be done next or should i just be waiting for the case officer to get in touch?



Congratulations. Was it 489 Family sponsored ? What are your points ?

Thanks


----------



## Gurdeep225

*One more query bro*



worldking said:


> Good.
> 
> Before pay your visa fees better you create immi account and generate HAD ID go to medical and also get the PCC. don't be delay.
> Secondly, you need to fill form 80 & 1221 if I am not wrong.
> Moreover, prepare all your necessary docs and upload it single time (ones paid visa fees)
> 
> Guys help him if my info wrong.
> 
> Cheers .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hello bro,
This is regarding spouse. Do I need to show her English Proof, though we am not claiming points for it and If yes then how can do that? Her graduation and PG is in English. Also, do we need to upload her Educational documents as well?
Secondly, Do we need to apply at DIBP website now after creating account and Will it be the same CO or different from NT who offered invitation to us?


----------



## simaria_c

Gurdeep225 said:


> hello bro,
> This is regarding spouse. Do I need to show her English Proof, though we am not claiming points for it and If yes then how can do that? Her graduation and PG is in English. Also, do we need to upload her Educational documents as well?
> Secondly, Do we need to apply at DIBP website now after creating account and Will it be the same CO or different from NT who offered invitation to us?


Q1 - Yes its preferred to upload her Graduation Marksheets and Degrees. For English proof letter from College or University should be perfect stating the course was completed in English.

Q2. It will be different CO, State nominations are managed by respective state teams whereas Visa processing is done by DIBP themselves.


----------



## Kulwinder84

Zanoor said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Can you please share your points also and which state did you applied for?? You said that you didn't got any verification call, so it means u didn't claimed any points for experience??




Points were like

Age: 30
Experience : 15
Education: 15
English:10

Total 70+10(State)=80

Going SA.

No verification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gureet

Hello all,
Need help..
Can anybody guide me if there are any chances for software engineer with 55+10 pts (ss) ...for FSC nsw
Regards


----------



## Diggy

Anyone gotten for 489 of recent?


----------



## mistertyre

Hello Everyone, 

Needs expert's guidance. 
I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2017 under Software Engineering occupation in 489 Family Sponsored subclass (Victoria State) with 65 points. 

Can anyone please guide me whether I would be able to get the invitation in 489 FS subclass??? 
OR
They will issue visa to 189 subclass 1st and once fulfill then will consider 489 people as per pro-rata rule??? 


Thanks.

Regards,
Salman


----------



## dev.australia

Hey Guys,
Have applied for SA (FS) with overall 60points on 16th Sept. 2017 for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) and waiting for ITA. 

Need to understand if anyone have got the Invitation on 20Sept. round with 60 points. Or Can please anyone share their experience or knowledge that when I can expect the Invitation.

Also, if anyone can share their experience to find a job with 261311 In South Australia, would be appreciate.

Thanks
Dev


----------



## dev.australia

Diggy said:


> Anyone gotten for 489 of recent?


I am also curious to understand if anyone have got invitation under 489.

I've also applied for SA (FS) with overall 60points on 16th Sept. 2017 for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) and waiting for ITA. 
Need to understand if anyone have got the Invitation on 20Sept. round with 60 points. Or Can please anyone share their experience or knowledge that when I can expect the Invitation.
Thanks


----------



## Gurdeep225

*Thank you Brother*



simaria_c said:


> Q1 - Yes its preferred to upload her Graduation Marksheets and Degrees. For English proof letter from College or University should be perfect stating the course was completed in English.
> 
> Q2. It will be different CO, State nominations are managed by respective state teams whereas Visa processing is done by DIBP themselves.


Thank you brother for such a useful information.
Regards


----------



## Zanoor

Kulwinder84 said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Can you please share your points also and which state did you applied for?? You said that you didn't got any verification call, so it means u didn't claimed any points for experience??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points were like
> 
> Age: 30
> Experience : 15
> Education: 15
> English:10
> 
> Total 70+10(State)=80
> 
> Going SA.
> 
> No verification.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply..


----------



## Diggy

How many 489 ITAs was issued in the last round of draw?


----------



## RAMU22

*ICT 2611 Analysts*

Is there any ICT BA or System Analysts in 489 SS category who has been granted a visa in the month of September, as I could not see anyone in Immitracker.. ?
DIBP :fencing: Candidates


----------



## rajhans2011

Hi Guys,
Can you help as I am new and need assistance.
1) I have 70 points by point test for 489FS visa and 60 for visa 189.
My brother in Western Australia and ready to sponsor me on Visa 489.
So my question is which visa is better for me, which one have more probability to get invited fast, should I apply for Western Australia or some other states?
Much appreciable if someone could assist me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## keerat

I aaplies on 16 th August for family sponsored and occupation is electronics. I got co mail on 19 th n her name is maria. Required documents are pte husband n me online to dibp, cv and form 1221. I submitted all doucuments on 22 nd...how long it will take for grant ?


----------



## karanbansal91

keerat said:


> I aaplies on 16 th August for family sponsored and occupation is electronics. I got co mail on 19 th n her name is maria. Required documents are pte husband n me online to dibp, cv and form 1221. I submitted all doucuments on 22 nd...how long it will take for grant ?


Not predictable, may be a week or may be months.. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## karanbansal91

RAMU22 said:


> Is there any ICT BA or System Analysts in 489 SS category who has been granted a visa in the month of September, as I could not see anyone in Immitracker.. ?
> DIBP :fencing: Candidates


Yup i have seen.. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## karanbansal91

rajhans2011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can you help as I am new and need assistance.
> 1) I have 70 points by point test for 489FS visa and 60 for visa 189.
> My brother in Western Australia and ready to sponsor me on Visa 489.
> So my question is which visa is better for me, which one have more probability to get invited fast, should I apply for Western Australia or some other states?
> Much appreciable if someone could assist me. Thanks in advance.


Ur anzsco code and occupation?? 189 and 489 are different, ur first preference shld be 189 and thereafter 489.

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## karanbansal91

dev.australia said:


> I am also curious to understand if anyone have got invitation under 489.
> 
> I've also applied for SA (FS) with overall 60points on 16th Sept. 2017 for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) and waiting for ITA.
> Need to understand if anyone have got the Invitation on 20Sept. round with 60 points. Or Can please anyone share their experience or knowledge that when I can expect the Invitation.
> Thanks


For 60 pointers, it will take aome time to fetch ITA. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## karanbansal91

mistertyre said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Needs expert's guidance.
> I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2017 under Software Engineering occupation in 489 Family Sponsored subclass (Victoria State) with 65 points.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me whether I would be able to get the invitation in 489 FS subclass???
> OR
> They will issue visa to 189 subclass 1st and once fulfill then will consider 489 people as per pro-rata rule???
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Salman


Yes, exactly same. U may have to wait for some time to grab a invitation. Either increase ur score or wait and watch. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## karanbansal91

Gureet said:


> Hello all,
> Need help..
> Can anybody guide me if there are any chances for software engineer with 55+10 pts (ss) ...for FSC nsw
> Regards


Quite good chances, but i may be quite late, so increase ur chances by increasing ur score. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## skharoon

karanbansal91 said:


> Yes, exactly same. U may have to wait for some time to grab a invitation. Either increase ur score or wait and watch.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


Any one applied for Tasmania 489 or 190 and waiting for invitation..



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

skharoon said:


> Any one applied for Tasmania 489 or 190 and waiting for invitation..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


As far i remember, Tasmania required a job offer from Employer. Do u have any job offer? 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## skharoon

karanbansal91 said:


> As far i remember, Tasmania required a job offer from Employer. Do u have any job offer?
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


For 489 3A no job offer is required but for 190 yes you need to have job offer. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

skharoon said:


> For 489 3A no job offer is required but for 190 yes you need to have job offer.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


My job code is 261312 software developer 

Do i need a job offer from Tas employer for 489 or I can apply without it?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

skharoon said:


> For 489 3A no job offer is required but for 190 yes you need to have job offer.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Still i have not seen any new case given nomination by tas in 489 without job offer. I know a single case who got, becoz her occupation is for self employed. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## mandy2137

karanbansal91 said:


> Still i have not seen any new case given nomination by tas in 489 without job offer. I know a single case who got, becoz her occupation is for self employed.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


It seems me so, I think they are required you to provide offer for both sort of visas.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasmathai

acechopra said:


> Hi,
> I was looking for applicants forum dedicated to 489 visa subclass, where one can look for help or guidance and query there doubt's so I would like to welcome all who have applied already or are going to apply in near future, but couldn't find any forum. so I request all concerned subclass applicants to share there experiences and success stories which will surely be helpful for others.
> So post your details for applications like status of application, when did you applied, points score and all general details.
> Would love to see your helping posts
> 
> Thanks,


hi 
I was about to apply for visa 489 and I had written IELTS exam 2 times . In my first IELTS attempt I Got 7 7 6 6 and on my second attempt I got 6.5 6 7 7 .,when I show them this info they told me they can club these two score cards and apply .Actualy I need individual 7 in all papers is these types of clubbing is possible or my consultant is cheating me ? 
pls do rply me


----------



## mandy2137

thomasmathai said:


> hi
> I was about to apply for visa 489 and I had written IELTS exam 2 times . In my first IELTS attempt I Got 7 7 6 6 and on my second attempt I got 6.5 6 7 7 .,when I show them this info they told me they can club these two score cards and apply .Actualy I need individual 7 in all papers is these types of clubbing is possible or my consultant is cheating me ?
> pls do rply me


It is not anyhow feasible. Single score card will be considered single.



Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

thomasmathai said:


> hi
> I was about to apply for visa 489 and I had written IELTS exam 2 times . In my first IELTS attempt I Got 7 7 6 6 and on my second attempt I got 6.5 6 7 7 .,when I show them this info they told me they can club these two score cards and apply .Actualy I need individual 7 in all papers is these types of clubbing is possible or my consultant is cheating me ?
> pls do rply me


Clubbing is not possible if u r targeting to claim 10 English points for 7 bands each. But for state nomination, states accept clubbing in case they have minimum requirement of 7 band English in some occupations only. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## Kar86

thomasmathai said:


> acechopra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I was looking for applicants forum dedicated to 489 visa subclass, where one can look for help or guidance and query there doubt's so I would like to welcome all who have applied already or are going to apply in near future, but couldn't find any forum. so I request all concerned subclass applicants to share there experiences and success stories which will surely be helpful for others.
> So post your details for applications like status of application, when did you applied, points score and all general details.
> Would love to see your helping posts
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> I was about to apply for visa 489 and I had written IELTS exam 2 times . In my first IELTS attempt I Got 7 7 6 6 and on my second attempt I got 6.5 6 7 7 .,when I show them this info they told me they can club these two score cards and apply .Actualy I need individual 7 in all papers is these types of clubbing is possible or my consultant is cheating me ?
> pls do rply me
Click to expand...




Haha

No mate. You cant.


----------



## dev.australia

rajhans2011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can you help as I am new and need assistance.
> 1) I have 70 points by point test for 489FS visa and 60 for visa 189.
> My brother in Western Australia and ready to sponsor me on Visa 489.
> So my question is which visa is better for me, which one have more probability to get invited fast, should I apply for Western Australia or some other states?
> Much appreciable if someone could assist me. Thanks in advance.


There is no doubt that 189 is the best one, but as you are getting 60points in 189, it may take some time to get the Invitation. On the other side, if you have 70points in 489, there are more chances that you get your invitation and then visa grant very soon (but it also depends your occupation).
So if you are in hurry to go to Australia and want your visa grant within 3-4 months.. then go for 489. 
But remember do your research between 189 vs 489. There are few services you won't get from govt. (for eg. you won't get free schooling for kids, free hospital services etc.) in 489, as this is provisional visa and not the PR.

CHEERS!
Dev


----------



## dechahar

Hello everyone,
First post here so please be easy on me 

NON pro-rata occupation
my points are:
25 age (30 on 18th october)
10 diploma
5 experience
5 partner
5 study


i have a very simple question
i got invite for 489 FS 
but will have 60 points for 190 after 18th october
and will have 65 IF i score 7 each

my temporary graduate visa expires on 6th november 

should i apply for 489 or should i wait for 60 in 190 or should i wait for 65 in 189,
If i apply for 489 can i still apply for 190 or 189

Thank you a


----------



## ujaved007

dechahar said:


> Hello everyone,
> First post here so please be easy on me
> 
> NON pro-rata occupation
> my points are:
> 25 age (30 on 18th october)
> 10 diploma
> 5 experience
> 5 partner
> 5 study
> 
> 
> i have a very simple question
> i got invite for 489 FS
> but will have 60 points for 190 after 18th october
> and will have 65 IF i score 7 each
> 
> my temporary graduate visa expires on 6th november
> 
> should i apply for 489 or should i wait for 60 in 190 or should i wait for 65 in 189,
> If i apply for 489 can i still apply for 190 or 189
> 
> Thank you a


It's hard to tell you anything without your occupation code.

Anyways, I would say to go for 189 or 190 because if you got invite with 60 points on 489 then getting an invite on 189 or 190 won't be a problem.

You can apply for 189 after applying for 489 but the visa fees is not refundable. So your AUD 3500 will go down the drain.

Also, no matter which visa you apply for, you'll have to come back to your country because normal visa processing time is around 7-9 months.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar86

dechahar said:


> Hello everyone,
> First post here so please be easy on me
> 
> NON pro-rata occupation
> my points are:
> 25 age (30 on 18th october)
> 10 diploma
> 5 experience
> 5 partner
> 5 study
> 
> 
> i have a very simple question
> i got invite for 489 FS
> but will have 60 points for 190 after 18th october
> and will have 65 IF i score 7 each
> 
> my temporary graduate visa expires on 6th november
> 
> should i apply for 489 or should i wait for 60 in 190 or should i wait for 65 in 189,
> If i apply for 489 can i still apply for 190 or 189
> 
> Thank you a



189 and 190 invitation long process. With given amount of your visa time, i suggest you go for 489. But still all these 3 visas are same price and huge amount. If you still want to apply, do it once you receive 489 grant.


----------



## dechahar

Thanks bro for your quick reply

My occupation is Motor Mechanic(321211)

and i got invite within the next round of invite


----------



## skharoon

ujaved007 said:


> It's hard to tell you anything without your occupation code.
> 
> Anyways, I would say to go for 189 or 190 because if you got invite with 60 points on 489 then getting an invite on 189 or 190 won't be a problem.
> 
> You can apply for 189 after applying for 489 but the visa fees is not refundable. So your AUD 3500 will go down the drain.
> 
> Also, no matter which visa you apply for, you'll have to come back to your country because normal visa processing time is around 7-9 months.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


My suggestion is go for 489 since you have limited time as your current visa 


ujaved007 said:


> It's hard to tell you anything without your occupation code.
> 
> Anyways, I would say to go for 189 or 190 because if you got invite with 60 points on 489 then getting an invite on 189 or 190 won't be a problem.
> 
> You can apply for 189 after applying for 489 but the visa fees is not refundable. So your AUD 3500 will go down the drain.
> 
> Also, no matter which visa you apply for, you'll have to come back to your country because normal visa processing time is around 7-9 months.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


My suggestion is to go for 489 since you have a limited time as your current visa is getting expired in Nov. You can still apply for 190 /189 after getting 489 but you have to pay again the visa fees....


Otherwise you may have to come back to your home country as with the current time frame is 8 to 10 months for 190/189 visa processing...







Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

dechahar said:


> Thanks bro for your quick reply
> 
> My occupation is Motor Mechanic(321211)
> 
> and i got invite within the next round of invite


No problem mate.
You have a golden chance of getting invite for 189. Your occupation ceiling is more than 5000 and only 24 seats are filled. That means there is zero competition for places in your field. Just ignore the 489 invite and improve your points to 60 for 189.
Good Luck 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

skharoon said:


> My suggestion is go for 489 since you have limited time as your current visa
> 
> My suggestion is to go for 489 since you have a limited time as your current visa is getting expired in Nov. You can still apply for 190 /189 after getting 489 but you have to pay again the visa fees....
> 
> 
> Otherwise you may have to come back to your home country as with the current time frame is 8 to 10 months for 190/189 visa processing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


His visa is getting expired in november. I highly doubt he is going to get 489 visa grant in just a month. So he'll have to go back to india to wait for his grant anyway.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa

ujaved007 said:


> His visa is getting expired in november. I highly doubt he is going to get 489 visa grant in just a month. So he'll have to go back to india to wait for his grant anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk




I think a Bridging Visa will be granted when your Visa expired if you have an application under processing. You need to do some research on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa

dechahar said:


> Hello everyone,
> First post here so please be easy on me
> 
> NON pro-rata occupation
> my points are:
> 25 age (30 on 18th october)
> 10 diploma
> 5 experience
> 5 partner
> 5 study
> 
> 
> i have a very simple question
> i got invite for 489 FS
> but will have 60 points for 190 after 18th october
> and will have 65 IF i score 7 each
> 
> my temporary graduate visa expires on 6th november
> 
> should i apply for 489 or should i wait for 60 in 190 or should i wait for 65 in 189,
> If i apply for 489 can i still apply for 190 or 189
> 
> Thank you a




If you can go back to your home country and wait for 189 or 190 visa then it will be a better option. Otherwise, go for 489 because you will get a Bridging Visa and won't have to leave Australia.
This is just my opinion and it is up to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

che.mostafa said:


> If you can go back to your home country and wait for 189 or 190 visa then it will be a better option. Otherwise, go for 489 because you will get a Bridging Visa and won't have to leave Australia.
> This is just my opinion and it is up to you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you are right about that. 489 will be a better option for him. Otherwise he'll have to spend more than a year in his home country.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeeshkumar

*succlass 489*

This sep month dibp has invited 400 visa for regional sponsored. Is this visa for relative sponsored. It clearly states subclass 489 state & territory nominated does not have any impact on this.


----------



## ajay23888

Finally my journey to Aussie come to end. Today, I and my wife got the GOLDERN GRANT mail of 489 Visa, south Australia, 261111. Moving to Adelaide in Jan 2018. 

It look almost two year to achieve this task. a family which we have made here have helped me a lot during this journey !! Thanks all for your support !! Feel free to ping me/private msg. me in case any one have query regarding the process. 

*******We will win, not today, but for sure tomorrow !!!*********


----------



## aafs88

*Congrats*



ajay23888 said:


> Finally my journey to Aussie come to end. Today, I and my wife got the GOLDERN GRANT mail of 489 Visa, south Australia, 261111. Moving to Adelaide in Jan 2018.
> 
> It look almost two year to achieve this task. a family which we have made here have helped me a lot during this journey !! Thanks all for your support !! Feel free to ping me/private msg. me in case any one have query regarding the process.
> 
> *******We will win, not today, but for sure tomorrow !!!*********


Many many congrats!!

I will be lodging my SA 489 Visa next week. Hope to stay in touch with you


----------



## aims

ajay23888 said:


> Finally my journey to Aussie come to end. Today, I and my wife got the GOLDERN GRANT mail of 489 Visa, south Australia, 261111. Moving to Adelaide in Jan 2018.
> 
> It look almost two year to achieve this task. a family which we have made here have helped me a lot during this journey !! Thanks all for your support !! Feel free to ping me/private msg. me in case any one have query regarding the process.
> 
> *******We will win, not today, but for sure tomorrow !!!*********



Congrats!! such a quick grant!! so lucky!!.. I lodged mine 489 Sep 22nd.!


----------



## dev.australia

ajay23888 said:


> Finally my journey to Aussie come to end. Today, I and my wife got the GOLDERN GRANT mail of 489 Visa, south Australia, 261111. Moving to Adelaide in Jan 2018.
> 
> It look almost two year to achieve this task. a family which we have made here have helped me a lot during this journey !! Thanks all for your support !! Feel free to ping me/private msg. me in case any one have query regarding the process.
> 
> *******We will win, not today, but for sure tomorrow !!!*********


Congratulations Bro... How much was your total points?opcorn:opcorn:
and did you do this whole process or hire any MARA Agent?
Thanks!
Dev


----------



## Badri

Hi Everyone,

First post here, if my question sounds silly please bear with me 

I am planning to apply under 489 vias, one of my uncle stays in VIC and he is a citizens of australia. I don't know what are the requirements for 489, if someone can help me it is really appreciated, below are my doubts

1. I calculated my total points and I am getting 65 points including 10 point under 489 visa (if I exclude it i get only 55 points), will I be eligible?
2. What do i need to take (passport details or something??) from my under for sponsoring me under 489? and also does he has to show bank balance or something similar, that he bears my expenses for the sponsored period?
3. I recently changed my job, my job designation includes software in it but i do system related testing (kind of hardware testing) and I got assessment from EA and assessed as Electronics engineer (233411), does this going impact on my invitation/visa process?

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Badri


----------



## ujaved007

Badri said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First post here, if my question sounds silly please bear with me
> 
> I am planning to apply under 489 vias, one of my uncle stays in VIC and he is a citizens of australia. I don't know what are the requirements for 489, if someone can help me it is really appreciated, below are my doubts
> 
> 1. I calculated my total points and I am getting 65 points including 10 point under 489 visa (if I exclude it i get only 55 points), will I be eligible?
> 2. What do i need to take (passport details or something??) from my under for sponsoring me under 489? and also does he has to show bank balance or something similar, that he bears my expenses for the sponsored period?
> 3. I recently changed my job, my job designation includes software in it but i do system related testing (kind of hardware testing) and I got assessment from EA and assessed as Electronics engineer (233411), does this going impact on my invitation/visa process?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Badri


For sponsorship, your relative must be living in a designated area. The whole state of victoria lies in designated area. So your uncle can sponsor you.

1) Yes. Only toal points matter.
2) First you need to file EOI. When you get the invitation to apply then you'll need to upload such documents. While submitting the EOI, you don't have to submit any documents.
But your uncle doesn't need to show any bank balance and stuff. He just needs to sign on a sponsorship declaration form, provide his passport to prove Australian citizenship and give a proof of address (utility bill, mortgage document etc)
3) No, that will not have any impact.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasmathai

ujaved007 said:


> For sponsorship, your relative must be living in a designated area. The whole state of victoria lies in designated area. So your uncle can sponsor you.
> 
> 1) Yes. Only toal points matter.
> 2) First you need to file EOI. When you get the invitation to apply then you'll need to upload such documents. While submitting the EOI, you don't have to submit any documents.
> But your uncle doesn't need to show any bank balance and stuff. He just needs to sign on a sponsorship declaration form, provide his passport to prove Australian citizenship and give a proof of address (utility bill, mortgage document etc)
> 3) No, that will not have any impact.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


is Tasmania Hobart is in designated area?


----------



## ujaved007

thomasmathai said:


> is Tasmania Hobart is in designated area?


Yes.
Here is a list of designated areas: 

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...illed-Migration-applications/designated-areas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertyre

Hello ujaved,

I need your expert advice. 
I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2017 under 2613 (Software Engineering) with subclass 489 Family Sponsored for Victoria State. Total points are 65. 

As per the updated information given on the website under subclass-489, they are not considering anyone for the state Victoria which actually making me depressed as there are ZERO invitations by this state till now. 

As per your experience and knowledge, can you please predict as per the trend that whether I would be able to get the invitation by this year or not? 

Thanks.


----------



## Badri

ujaved007 said:


> For sponsorship, your relative must be living in a designated area. The whole state of victoria lies in designated area. So your uncle can sponsor you.
> 
> 1) Yes. Only toal points matter.
> 2) First you need to file EOI. When you get the invitation to apply then you'll need to upload such documents. While submitting the EOI, you don't have to submit any documents.
> But your uncle doesn't need to show any bank balance and stuff. He just needs to sign on a sponsorship declaration form, provide his passport to prove Australian citizenship and give a proof of address (utility bill, mortgage document etc)
> 3) No, that will not have any impact.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Thank you very much.


----------



## Gureet

karanbansal91 said:


> Gureet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> Need help..
> Can anybody guide me if there are any chances for software engineer with 55+10 pts (ss) ...for FSC nsw
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Quite good chances, but i may be quite late, so increase ur chances by increasing ur score.
> 
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending
Click to expand...

Ohh!! Thank u so much for ur valuable reply... 
M trying to get 8 each in pte ..current score is:
S-82
L-71
R-74
W-76
But one more thing is that I will get 5 points for experience as well by June 2018... So can u guide me if I should try for pte again n again or just wait for next year?? 
Reason for dis question is that I already tried pte last week but the result was almost same ?


----------



## ujaved007

mistertyre said:


> Hello ujaved,
> 
> I need your expert advice.
> I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2017 under 2613 (Software Engineering) with subclass 489 Family Sponsored for Victoria State. Total points are 65.
> 
> As per the updated information given on the website under subclass-489, they are not considering anyone for the state Victoria which actually making me depressed as there are ZERO invitations by this state till now.
> 
> As per your experience and knowledge, can you please predict as per the trend that whether I would be able to get the invitation by this year or not?
> 
> Thanks.


Is that information on victoria website or DIBP?
Family sponsored invitations are not issued by state. So that shouldn't affect you at all.
You should get the invitation by the end of this fiscal year(or maybe sooner).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## subrayan

312211 : civil.engineering draftsperson
Age- 25 points*
IELTS 6.5 overall - 0 Points
Education - 10 Points
Experience - 15
489 SS - 10
Total - 60 points
Positive skill assessment- April-2017
EOI submitted ss - 17th June 2017 (489 SS)
ITA: 12th July 2017 (489 SS)
Medical - 17 July 2017
PCC received - 07 - Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 12 Aug 2017
Documents upload all : 16 Aug 2017
CO contact : 21 Aug 2017
Forms 80&1221 uploaded : 24 Aug 2017

STATUS - Assessment in Process

Waiting for grant.


----------



## Zanoor

che.mostafa said:


> dechahar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> First post here so please be easy on me
> 
> NON pro-rata occupation
> my points are:
> 25 age (30 on 18th october)
> 10 diploma
> 5 experience
> 5 partner
> 5 study
> 
> 
> i have a very simple question
> i got invite for 489 FS
> but will have 60 points for 190 after 18th october
> and will have 65 IF i score 7 each
> 
> my temporary graduate visa expires on 6th november
> 
> should i apply for 489 or should i wait for 60 in 190 or should i wait for 65 in 189,
> If i apply for 489 can i still apply for 190 or 189
> 
> Thank you a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can go back to your home country and wait for 189 or 190 visa then it will be a better option. Otherwise, go for 489 because you will get a Bridging Visa and won't have to leave Australia.
> This is just my opinion and it is up to you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Looking at the current processing times he will be in his home country for more than 1 year..

But if he applies for 489 and gets bridging visa then its good for him.. He will just have to fulfil the 2year living n 1 year fultime work requirement in a regional area.. If he can do that then thats good for him, and after that can apply for 887 PR visa..


----------



## dev.australia

Hey Guys,

Anyone applied for 489(FS) for SA with 60 points recently. Just need to understand how much time DIBP will take for ITA and Visa Grant. Please advice.
Thanks !
Dev


----------



## karanbansal91

Gureet said:


> Ohh!! Thank u so much for ur valuable reply...
> M trying to get 8 each in pte ..current score is:
> S-82
> L-71
> R-74
> W-76
> But one more thing is that I will get 5 points for experience as well by June 2018... So can u guide me if I should try for pte again n again or just wait for next year??
> Reason for dis question is that I already tried pte last week but the result was almost same ?


I would recommend to try again atleast 3-4 attempts with good preparation. June 2018 is too far. U can make it before that.


----------



## karanbansal91

dev.australia said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone applied for 489(FS) for SA with 60 points recently. Just need to understand how much time DIBP will take for ITA and Visa Grant. Please advice.
> Thanks !
> Dev


Invitation depends upon occupation and points. Provide ur occupation. Currently after lodging visa it is taking from 7-12 months(grant is not predictable).


----------



## Gureet

karanbansal91 said:


> Gureet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh!! Thank u so much for ur valuable reply...
> M trying to get 8 each in pte ..current score is:
> S-82
> L-71
> R-74
> W-76
> But one more thing is that I will get 5 points for experience as well by June 2018... So can u guide me if I should try for pte again n again or just wait for next year??
> Reason for dis question is that I already tried pte last week but the result was almost same ?
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend to try again atleast 3-4 attempts with good preparation. June 2018 is too far. U can make it before that.
Click to expand...

Hmm... Well said.. thanks for ur cordial guidance?


----------



## Karadi

Software Engineer with 60 Points for 489 FS? how much time is expected to receive an invitation?


----------



## dev.australia

karanbansal91 said:


> Invitation depends upon occupation and points. Provide ur occupation. Currently after lodging visa it is taking from 7-12 months(grant is not predictable).


No bro, if you are applying 489(FS) it hardly take a month to get invite and then another 1-2 months for visa grant... hope for the best..
Your signature also says that you have got invite within a week or two..

Cheers!
Dev


----------



## dev.australia

Karadi said:


> Software Engineer with 60 Points for 489 FS? how much time is expected to receive an invitation?


what is your state?


----------



## Karadi

dev.australia said:


> what is your state?


oops, i missed to mention that, it's for ACT Canberra.


----------



## dev.australia

Karadi said:


> oops, i missed to mention that, it's for ACT Canberra.


Sorry bro..Can't say anything about Canberra... Even ACT SS also has been closed... but as you are on FS may be you get invite soo... Usually 489(FS) comes early if its SA (depends upon occupation as well..
Cheers!
Dev


----------



## dev.australia

GUYS,
Next invitation round has been open today (on 04th Oct).... Lets cross your figures and hope for the BEST... 

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2

ALL THE BEST!
Dev


----------



## ujaved007

dev.australia said:


> Sorry bro..Can't say anything about Canberra... Even ACT SS also has been closed... but as you are on FS may be you get invite soo... Usually 489(FS) comes early if its SA (depends upon occupation as well..
> Cheers!
> Dev


State doesn't matter for FS. Only points do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Karadi

Thanks for you reply, do you still see any chances with 60 points.


----------



## Karadi

dev.australia said:


> Sorry bro..Can't say anything about Canberra... Even ACT SS also has been closed... but as you are on FS may be you get invite soo... Usually 489(FS) comes early if its SA (depends upon occupation as well..
> Cheers!
> Dev


Thanks Dev, i must really appreciate your quick reply.

Let's hope for the best, i like to hear all your suggestions if have any.

Regards,
Karadi


----------



## dev.australia

ujaved007 said:


> State doesn't matter for FS. Only points do.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Check this out.. attachment


----------



## dev.australia

Karadi said:


> Thanks for you reply, do you still see any chances with 60 points.


Don't loose your hope... Chances are there... But if you get 20points from PTE/IELTS, then this way you can increase your chances to process your file early..
Cheers!
Dev


----------



## ujaved007

dev.australia said:


> Check this out.. attachment


These are state nominations. 489 FS doesnot depend on state nomination. It's relative sponsored visa and invites are issued the same way as they do for 189.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dev.australia

ujaved007 said:


> These are state nominations. 489 FS doesnot depend on state nomination. It's relative sponsored visa and invites are issued the same way as they do for 189.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


True.. but by seeing these figures, one can judge the capacity/requirement of a state..
Cheers!
Dev


----------



## Karadi

I agree ACT doesn't have State Nomination, but they don't clearly mention for 489 Family Sponsorship like they do for State Nomination.

I'll be glad if you can pull our a link like that for 489FS.

Once again thank you very much for your quick reply.


----------



## ujaved007

Karadi said:


> I agree ACT doesn't have State Nomination, but they don't clearly mention for 489 Family Sponsorship like they do for State Nomination.
> 
> I'll be glad if you can pull our a link like that for 489FS.
> 
> Once again thank you very much for your quick reply.


This is because 489 FS does not fall under state. You can have a 489 FS with your sponsor living in ACT, while you can live in any other state, as long as its a designated area, without violating the visa conditions.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## keerat

I applied through agent and have no immi account password. On 19th i got co mail n information requested and we uploaded on 22nd. I want to know what would be status on immi account ? Received ??? Or any other.


----------



## sharma1981

keerat said:


> I applied through agent and have no immi account password. On 19th i got co mail n information requested and we uploaded on 22nd. I want to know what would be status on immi account ? Received ??? Or any other.


Create an immiaccount and see if you can import the application lodged by Agent. You should be able to view that


----------



## keerat

How to do that.not getting point. Just tell what would be status ?


----------



## Kar86

keerat said:


> How to do that.not getting point. Just tell what would be status ?



Create Immi account as you do email sign up. Once you login import your application. You can see import application on top. For that you need your application lodgement details like TRN number, application number etc.


----------



## ajay23888

Done while process by my end only. NO MARA agent or simple agent required. Better to do it by own,
Point breakup : 60+10 point ( filled application on first day so that i can get invite)
Age : 30 , PTE 10 , Exp. 0 , Educ 15 , Partner 5 




dev.australia said:


> Congratulations Bro... How much was your total points?opcorn:opcorn:
> and did you do this whole process or hire any MARA Agent?
> Thanks!
> Dev


----------



## karanbansal91

ujaved007 said:


> This is because 489 FS does not fall under state. You can have a 489 FS with your sponsor living in ACT, while you can live in any other state, as long as its a designated area, without violating the visa conditions.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Have u got ur grant? . Congrats .....


----------



## ujaved007

karanbansal91 said:


> Have u got ur grant? . Congrats .....


Yes. Just received the email.
Thanks mate

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass

ujaved007 said:


> Yes. Just received the email.
> Thanks mate
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Hi javed 

Congrats for the visa grant. Could you please post you timelines as using tapatalk I can't view your signatures.

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gureet

.[/quote]Yes. Just received the email.
Thanks mate

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Congrats... Whts ur category and point score?? From how much tym ver u waiting for it ??


----------



## Gureet

ujaved007 said:


> karanbansal91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have u got ur grant? . Congrats .....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Just received the email.
> Thanks mate
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congrats... Whts ur category and point score?? From how much tym ver u waiting for it ??


----------



## ujaved007

sarbjass said:


> Hi javed
> 
> Congrats for the visa grant. Could you please post you timelines as using tapatalk I can't view your signatures.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.

Occupation Mechanical Engineer
489 FS VISA
Points: AGE 25, EDU 15, ENGLISH 20, SPONSOR 10. TOTAL 70

Eoi lodged: 2 aug 2017
Invitation : 9 Aug 2017

Visa lodged : 18 august 2017
Uploaded all documents including medical, pcc, etc
Direct grant : 27 sep 2017
IED : 18 Sep 2018

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass

ujaved007 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Occupation Mechanical Engineer
> 489 FS VISA
> Points: AGE 25, EDU 15, ENGLISH 20, SPONSOR 10. TOTAL 70
> 
> Eoi lodged: 2 aug 2017
> Invitation : 9 Aug 2017
> 
> Visa lodged : 18 august 2017
> Uploaded all documents including medical, pcc, etc
> Direct grant : 27 sep 2017
> IED : 18 Sep 2018
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Wow thats quick grant mate. Wish you a good luck for your future. 

Sent from my SM-G615F using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa

ujaved007 said:


> Yes. Just received the email.
> Thanks mate
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk




Many congrats. Best of luck with your future life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyyadav

I was asked to submit 815 form, can some one pls help explain what is this all about


----------



## rajhans2011

Guys, can someone help me as my status change now.
Now I am with 70 points for 189 and 80 points for 489FS, Mechanical Engineer Anzesco code.
Please advice me better option, should I move for 189 or 489Fs.
Can I select both option in skillselect invitation Form or should I fill application separately?
In advance much appreciate for your response.


----------



## simaria_c

rajhans2011 said:


> Guys, can someone help me as my status change now.
> Now I am with 70 points for 189 and 80 points for 489FS, Mechanical Engineer Anzesco code.
> Please advice me better option, should I move for 189 or 489Fs.
> Can I select both option in skillselect invitation Form or should I fill application separately?
> In advance much appreciate for your response.


go for 189. At 70 points you should have good chance of Invitation. 
However double check on that. But 189 is best option

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

rajhans2011 said:


> Guys, can someone help me as my status change now.
> Now I am with 70 points for 189 and 80 points for 489FS, Mechanical Engineer Anzesco code.
> Please advice me better option, should I move for 189 or 489Fs.
> Can I select both option in skillselect invitation Form or should I fill application separately?
> In advance much appreciate for your response.


70 points for 189 are really good. If you submit your EOI now, you can get an invitation in the next round as the previous round's cutoff was 65 points.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dechahar

rajhans2011 said:


> Guys, can someone help me as my status change now.
> Now I am with 70 points for 189 and 80 points for 489FS, Mechanical Engineer Anzesco code.
> Please advice me better option, should I move for 189 or 489Fs.
> Can I select both option in skillselect invitation Form or should I fill application separately?
> In advance much appreciate for your response.


189, you should be good.


----------



## rajhans2011

Thanks guys for such a nice advice. I did my EOI with both 189 and 489. So, should I withdraw 489 and wait for 189? Please advice


----------



## dev.australia

ujaved007 said:


> Yes. Just received the email.
> Thanks mate
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Congrats mate.. So where are you headed??


----------



## Meshach14

Hi,

I am going to lodge a 489 family invitation visa under accounting code with 75 points. (In Victoria). Does anyone have any experience with this or general wait times?

Thanks


----------



## ujaved007

dev.australia said:


> Congrats mate.. So where are you headed??


Thanks mate.. Heading to Perth 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3

Hi People,
What is the best Health Insurance to take for 489 visa?
If experts can suggest.

Thanks,
Chubs


----------



## gemfsd

skharoon said:


> Any one applied for Tasmania 489 or 190 and waiting for invitation..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes, I did apply and still waiting for the outcome, what happened to your application?


----------



## Gagz

skharoon said:


> Any one applied for Tasmania 489 or 190 and waiting for invitation..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


whats your EOI date of 489 tasmani?.. 
enquiring for a friend..


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

karanbansal91 said:


> As far i remember, Tasmania required a job offer from Employer. Do u have any job offer?
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


nope TAS 489 does not require a job offer..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gemfsd

Gagz said:


> whats your EOI date of 489 tasmani?..
> enquiring for a friend..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It's 23 August. What's your friend's date of EOI please?


----------



## Gagz

gemfsd said:


> It's 23 August. What's your friend's date of EOI please?


september 15...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gemfsd

Gagz said:


> september 15...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Oh then its too early to expect a decision, since the average processing time for Tasmania 489 is currently six weeks, and it can take two to eight week for a final outcome.


----------



## uetian

gemfsd said:


> Yes, I did apply and still waiting for the outcome, what happened to your application?


Gsmfsd are u from faisalabad?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gemfsd

uetian said:


> Gsmfsd are u from faisalabad?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes mate your guess is correct.


----------



## uetian

gemfsd said:


> Yes mate your guess is correct.


I m moving to Orana NSW on OCT 10. I m also from fsd.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gemfsd

uetian said:


> I m moving to Orana NSW on OCT 10. I m also from fsd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Great to hear that buddy, as you may have noticed, I am still in the process of Tasmania nomination inviation.


----------



## uetian

gemfsd said:


> Great to hear that buddy, as you may have noticed, I am still in the process of Tasmania nomination inviation.


What's your occupation code?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gemfsd

uetian said:


> What's your occupation code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Software Engineer


----------



## gemfsd

gemfsd said:


> Software Engineer


Let me make some guesses now, you have studied at UET? and you live by canal road, and area's initials are A.T.


----------



## skharoon

Gagz said:


> whats your EOI date of 489 tasmani?..
> enquiring for a friend..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I submitted 489 3A on 21st August...



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gemfsd

skharoon said:


> I submitted 489 3A on 21st August...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response, please check out I have sent a private message.


----------



## deepalivg

*489 in ACT for General accountant*

Hello all,
Has anyone recently received invite under 489 in General Accountant in ACT? It is a closed occupation and I was wondering if we ever get an invite.


----------



## Gurdeep225

*Congrats Brother*



Gagz said:


> september 15...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congrats for your visa brother. Since you didnt claim points for experience, Did they call for Employment Verification? 
Why did CO contact you?
and what document did u submit for employment?
Regards


----------



## Gurdeep225

*Congrats Brother*



ujaved007 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Occupation Mechanical Engineer
> 489 FS VISA
> Points: AGE 25, EDU 15, ENGLISH 20, SPONSOR 10. TOTAL 70
> 
> Eoi lodged: 2 aug 2017
> Invitation : 9 Aug 2017
> 
> Visa lodged : 18 august 2017
> Uploaded all documents including medical, pcc, etc
> Direct grant : 27 sep 2017
> IED : 18 Sep 2018
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Congrats for your visa brother. Since you didnt claim points for experience, Did they call for Employment Verification? 
Why did CO contact you?
and what document did u submit for employment?
Regards


----------



## ujaved007

Gurdeep225 said:


> Congrats for your visa brother. Since you didnt claim points for experience, Did they call for Employment Verification?
> Why did CO contact you?
> and what document did u submit for employment?
> Regards


Thanks bro.
1) Nope
2) CO didn't contact me. It was a direct grant
3) Nothing. I'm a fresh graduate and don't have any relevant experience.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

Gurdeep225 said:


> Congrats for your visa brother. Since you didnt claim points for experience, Did they call for Employment Verification?
> Why did CO contact you?
> and what document did u submit for employment?
> Regards


1. No EV recieved
2. To re-submit PTE Pdf
3. ITRs, Payslips, offer letters & resignation letter


----------



## mrvishal

Hey guys, 

Has anyone granted 489 visa with 50 + 10(489 point)? 

I'm asking because I'm at the same situation. I can only score 50 point now and planning to move but bit confused as they grant visa or not. 

Thanks. 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar86

mrvishal said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone granted 489 visa with 50 + 10(489 point)?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm at the same situation. I can only score 50 point now and planning to move but bit confused as they grant visa or not.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk




100 percent eligible.


----------



## Gurdeep225

*Thank you Brother*



Gagz said:


> 1. No EV recieved
> 2. To re-submit PTE Pdf
> 3. ITRs, Payslips, offer letters & resignation letter


Thank you brother. Thats very helpful.
Regards


----------



## Gurdeep225

*Thank you Brother*



ujaved007 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 1) Nope
> 2) CO didn't contact me. It was a direct grant
> 3) Nothing. I'm a fresh graduate and don't have any relevant experience.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Thank you brother. Thats very helpful.
Regards


----------



## Pandya Parth

Occupation: Customer service Manager (ANZSCO Code: 149212)
Subclass 489 S.S. South Australlia (Adelaide) 

IELTS:-> L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5

Skill Assessment Submitted: 19th May, 2017 
Skill Assessment Positive: 31st May, 2017 

S.S. & Eoi lodged: 4th July, 2017 
Invitation: 12th July, 2017

Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug, 2017
Medical Requested: 22nd Aug, 2017
Medical Done:26th Aug, 2017
Grant: 31st Aug, 2017 arty: :lalala: :rockon::humble:
IED: 11th Aug, 2018
lane: Jan, 14th, 2018


----------



## aims

hi all,

How long will it take to request for medicals? 489 category?

Thanks,


----------



## mistertyre

Hi Guys! 

Can anyone confirms that can we apply EOI for subclass 489 Family Sponsored along with subclass 489 State Sponsored at the same time? 

Thanks.


----------



## bong190

Congratulations!. But it was hard for me to believe your visa is granted in 9 days?How did you achieve that if you won't mind to share? Cheers.



Pandya Parth said:


> Occupation: Customer service Manager (ANZSCO Code: 149212)
> Subclass 489 S.S. South Australlia (Adelaide)
> 
> IELTS:-> L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5
> 
> Skill Assessment Submitted: 19th May, 2017
> Skill Assessment Positive: 31st May, 2017
> 
> S.S. & Eoi lodged: 4th July, 2017
> Invitation: 12th July, 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug, 2017
> Medical Requested: 22nd Aug, 2017
> Medical Done:26th Aug, 2017
> Grant: 31st Aug, 2017 arty: :lalala: :rockon::humble:
> IED: 11th Aug, 2018
> lane: Jan, 14th, 2018


----------



## Pandya Parth

bong190 said:


> Congratulations!. But it was hard for me to believe your visa is granted in 9 days?How did you achieve that if you won't mind to share? Cheers.


Bong,

Trust me even we could not believe it for few hours... We were all shocked... I mean in a positive manner ofcourse    and We have followed the simple procedure guided by a visa consultancy at my local town...!!

Cheers, 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass

Pandya Parth said:


> Bong,
> 
> Trust me even we could not believe it for few hours... We were all shocked... I mean in a positive manner ofcourse    and We have followed the simple procedure guided by a visa consultancy at my local town...!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


How did DIBP requested the medicals on the same day of visa lodged.? Its hard to believe. But congrats mate .


----------



## Pandya Parth

sarbjass said:


> How did DIBP requested the medicals on the same day of visa lodged.? Its hard to believe. But congrats mate .


Thanks Sarbjass


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasmathai

Pandya Parth said:


> Occupation: Customer service Manager (ANZSCO Code: 149212)
> Subclass 489 S.S. South Australlia (Adelaide)
> 
> IELTS:-> L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5
> 
> Skill Assessment Submitted: 19th May, 2017
> Skill Assessment Positive: 31st May, 2017
> 
> S.S. & Eoi lodged: 4th July, 2017
> Invitation: 12th July, 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug, 2017
> Medical Requested: 22nd Aug, 2017
> Medical Done:26th Aug, 2017
> Grant: 31st Aug, 2017 arty: :lalala: :rockon::humble:
> IED: 11th Aug, 2018
> lane: Jan, 14th, 2018


sir 
one MARA agent told me that only 200 appliactions for visa 489 is selected for an year?
is that correct or not?
I was about to apply for that visa at this week


----------



## che.mostafa

thomasmathai said:


> sir
> 
> one MARA agent told me that only 200 appliactions for visa 489 is selected for an year?
> 
> is that correct or not?
> 
> I was about to apply for that visa at this week




It is 200 per invitation round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasmathai

hi
I was about to apply for visa 489 as my maternal uncle is in Tasmania.
is that sufficiently for my uncle to show any particular bank balance?
pls help me....


----------



## ujaved007

thomasmathai said:


> hi
> I was about to apply for visa 489 as my maternal uncle is in Tasmania.
> is that sufficiently for my uncle to show any particular bank balance?
> pls help me....


No, your uncle doesn't need to show his bank balance. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasmathai

ujaved007 said:


> No, your uncle doesn't need to show his bank balance.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


one MARA agent told me that for an year Australian gov only approve 200 family sponsor visa 489 .Is that correct or not?


----------



## ujaved007

thomasmathai said:


> one MARA agent told me that for an year Australian gov only approve 200 family sponsor visa 489 .Is that correct or not?


As far as I know, it's not written anywhere on official dibp's website. 
You can send a complaint against this agent to dibp for providing you with wrong information.

489 FS. Total points: 70. Mechanical Engineer
EOI: 2 aug 2017
Invited: 8 aug 2017
Visa lodged: 18 aug 2017
Front loaded all documents including medicals
DIRECT GRANT: 27 SEP 2017
IED : 13 sep 2018


----------



## thomasmathai

ujaved007 said:


> As far as I know, it's not written anywhere on official dibp's website.
> You can send a complaint against this agent to dibp for providing you with wrong information.
> 
> 489 FS. Total points: 70. Mechanical Engineer
> EOI: 2 aug 2017
> Invited: 8 aug 2017
> Visa lodged: 18 aug 2017
> Front loaded all documents including medicals
> DIRECT GRANT: 27 SEP 2017
> IED : 13 sep 2018


can you suggest me a good agency for my visa lodging.
as I was about to apply ths through godspeedvisa. heard about this?


----------



## ujaved007

thomasmathai said:


> can you suggest me a good agency for my visa lodging.
> as I was about to apply ths through godspeedvisa. heard about this?


Sorry mate. No idea about agencies. I did all the process by myself.


----------



## thomasmathai

ujaved007 said:


> Sorry mate. No idea about agencies. I did all the process by myself.


I am a btech graduate and in my studies I only done 2 projects and one seminar,
But the requirement for visa 489 is 3 CDRs and my MARA agent told me to submit the seminar report instead of 3rd project ... is that will be any problem because the seminar topic is proven technology and will they found its proximity in that case?


----------



## ujaved007

thomasmathai said:


> I am a btech graduate and in my studies I only done 2 projects and one seminar,
> But the requirement for visa 489 is 3 CDRs and my MARA agent told me to submit the seminar report instead of 3rd project ... is that will be any problem because the seminar topic is proven technology and will they found its proximity in that case?


I don't think you can submit seminar as 3rd career episodes. You can include it in cpd but you can't base your 3rd episode on a seminar. Your report will simply get rejected.
What you can do is get a report from your friend who did a different project and write your 3rd career episode on it. Then link it to some related subject so that you could present it as your semester project in the cdr.


----------



## thomasmathai

ujaved007 said:


> I don't think you can submit seminar as 3rd career episodes. You can include it in cpd but you can't base your 3rd episode on a seminar. Your report will simply get rejected.
> What you can do is get a report from your friend who did a different project and write your 3rd career episode on it. Then link it to some related subject so that you could present it as your semester project in the cdr.


thank you brother
can I get your number please ... because during my paper works I might need your support.pls


----------



## dar8

thomasmathai said:


> one MARA agent told me that for an year Australian gov only approve 200 family sponsor visa 489 .Is that correct or not?


don't trust MARA agents word a 100% , one thing i learned from my 489 journey is that many of those agents only provide information that they have googled from somewhere else or something that they have made up in order to make the process look more complex. Also most of them do not have sufficient engineering specialized migration knowledge when it comes to providing advice on EA skills assessment. It's better to invest time on doing your own research and get to know the visa process from A to Z before following guidelines of any lawyer / person. A seminar cannot be used for CDR report as 1 of 3 career episodes it can be used for cpd, ce's should be projects or any course work/ assignments etc that made you use required EA competencies and by writing a career episode what you are doing is you are substantiating your claim for that competency. All 3 career episodes basically should reflect what you have done , how you did it and why you did it that way and the result. Also don't use anyone elses work don't get assistance of cdr writing agents it can lead to a ban from applying for skills assessment and possibility of getting noted by dibp. CDR takes a few weeks to write so start asap , use your 2 projects and any good/strong course work/ assignments that you think can be used as evidence that supports their competency criteria as the 3rd ce. If EA thinks your 3rd ce is not sufficient they will not give you a negative out come straight away they will ask you to re write the 3rd one. Hope this helps.


----------



## karanbansal91

thomasmathai said:


> one MARA agent told me that for an year Australian gov only approve 200 family sponsor visa 489 .Is that correct or not?


Technically he is correct and u seems misunderstood that information. Every invitation round DIBP releases around 200 489 family sponsored invitations. So, its around 400 per month. These are just invitation to apply not visas. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## samlk

karanbansal91 said:


> Technically he is correct and u seems misunderstood that information. Every invitation round DIBP releases around 200 489 family sponsored invitations. So, its around 400 per month. These are just invitation to apply not visas.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


You mean out of 4800 invitations only 200 visas issued?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

samlk said:


> You mean out of 4800 invitations only 200 visas issued?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Every month dibp issues a limited no. Of invitations and out of that only approx 10% are 489 family. Again this is not visas, these are invitation to apply. Moreover, 489 ss are not included in that. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## Immigrator

Hi,im new here , i have applied for 489 SA. Here is my timeline

Visa lodge : 29th May 2017
Pcc and medicals : 23 june 2017
My wife's ielts : 25 sep 2017
Visa grant: waiting
I hope i can share my immigration knowledge with those who are struggling in this process


----------



## mrvishal

Kar86 said:


> 100 percent eligible.


Yes, I know I'm eligible but I heard that with 60 point one has to wait for atleast average 1 year to be granted visa. Is that true? 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## mrvishal

ujaved007 said:


> Sorry mate. No idea about agencies. I did all the process by myself.


Hi mate, can you share links which you followed to do all the process. I also want to do everything myself. 
It would be great if you share links of all information you gathered. It will help others too. 

Thanks 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar86

mrvishal said:


> Kar86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 percent eligible.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know I'm eligible but I heard that with 60 point one has to wait for atleast average 1 year to be granted visa. Is that true?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nope. Once you get invited its totally depend upon the quality of documents you provide and the complex of your case.


----------



## karanbansal91

mrvishal said:


> Yes, I know I'm eligible but I heard that with 60 point one has to wait for atleast average 1 year to be granted visa. Is that true?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Once you got invited, points doesn't matter in visa grant. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## karanbansal91

mrvishal said:


> Hi mate, can you share links which you followed to do all the process. I also want to do everything myself.
> It would be great if you share links of all information you gathered. It will help others too.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


This forum has all the links.. Or you can ask questions in case of confusion. Moreover, we have a what's app group, pm me in case u need help. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## mrvishal

karanbansal91 said:


> This forum has all the links.. Or you can ask questions in case of confusion. Moreover, we have a what's app group, pm me in case u need help.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


Pm you my number. Kindly add me in the whatsapp group. 

Thanks. 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978

Hey did u you move from FSC. I have got grant for 489 FSC and looking for help guidance etc... 



Bhruguraj said:


> So now after getting the visa, you want to move from the regional area to a city area? I wish people like you never gets visa issued because people like you only corrupt the immigration system. Shame on you! ! Immigration has given you visa so that you can help the regional economy not runaway to a nicer place. I hope you don't get a release letter from immigration


----------



## zpat978

Any one got 489 Far South Coast or moved or know about FSC area. wanted guidance on staying there etc. any help appreciated.. thank you.


----------



## Ramansaini

Hi zpat , would you plz share fsc 489 processing time . I applied on 11th sep


----------



## Gureet

zpat978 said:


> Any one got 489 Far South Coast or moved or know about FSC area. wanted guidance on staying there etc. any help appreciated.. thank you.


Hey.. congratulations... Could you share ur points occupation and duration please ... 
Regards


----------



## masterblaster81

Dear All, 

Today I have submitted my Visa Application 489 for SA with Medical+PCC and uploaded all relevant documents. 

Strange thing is I didn't see any option to add form 1221, however I see following option under my spouse and children *"Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form"
*

Now waiting and hoping for a positive reply. 

Invitation to Apply : 1st Sept 2017
3rd October : Visa Applied with medical, PCC and other Documents. 

Kind Regards


----------



## Immigrator

you can search this in google : anzscosearch and go the website related to it and search your job there, you can understand which states you can apply for and the conditions.
hope it helps


----------



## andreyx108b

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have submitted my Visa Application 489 for SA with Medical+PCC and uploaded all relevant documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange thing is I didn't see any option to add form 1221, however I see following option under my spouse and children *"Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form"
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Now waiting and hoping for a positive reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Invitation to Apply : 1st Sept 2017
> 
> 3rd October : Visa Applied with medical, PCC and other Documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards




All the best mate! 

So you did not upload 1221 for yourself didnt you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Ramansaini said:


> Hi zpat , would you plz share fsc 489 processing time . I applied on 11th sep



7-12 months. Actual grant not predictable and varies between 10 days to 12 months.


----------



## GJAustralia

Gureet said:


> Hey.. congratulations... Could you share ur points occupation and duration please ...
> Regards


No idea but I'm in southern inland of NSW.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

andreyx108b said:


> All the best mate!
> 
> So you did not upload 1221 for yourself didnt you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I was able to submit 1221 form, there was an option at the attach more documents and from there I selected the option to submit 1221 form. 

Regards


----------



## manoh

dar8 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It looks like our visa grant is gonna take longer than we expected. we applied on 24oct last year (Moved back home in order to apply for the visa) , co asked for pccs and form 1399 on 2nd Nov , we uploaded all pccs on 2 dec, however it's been 4 months now since we applied and no news from co after the initial contact. My wife is preg. and she did her medical including xray with shield on and on our application we mentioned that the baby is due n the first week of April, Our co didn't contact us after his initial pcc request.
> 
> Could it be that our co is waiting for our baby's birth so that we can include him in the same application?
> 
> I realized that since we both have completed medicals. if the baby is born after co grant us the visa (while we are offshore) , we would have to apply for babies visa as a new subsequent entrant therefore have to pay the base fee for new application ($3600) + dependent fee ($900) + it will take more time for a new co to be allocated as it will be treated as a new application. If the baby is born before co grant us the visa it can be added to the existing application and would only have to pay ($900) and since co is already allocated he could finalize it as soon as we provide baby's pp, bc and medicals.
> 
> I am not sure if this is why we still didn't get our grant yet
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
> PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79
> 
> Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016
> State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
> SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
> Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
> Medicals done - 27/10/2016
> Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
> Uploaded Documents - 02/12
> Grant - Waiting



hi friend,so did you got your visa grant or still waiting?

I am in your position too and still waiting waiting ...life stuck

thanks 
manoh


----------



## VictorN

hi guys,

Great forum and thanks for sharing your personal experiences. I'm new to this forum and below is my current status of 489 Family Sponsored visa and unforuntely as I applied through immigration agent, I dont have visiblity to know
exactly what's the status of my EOI.

ACS applied : April 7th 2017
ACS report recieved : April 26th 2017
ANZSCO code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
Points breakdown: Sponsor(10) + Age (25) + IELTS (10) + Qualifications (15) + Overseas work exp (10) = Total (70) points
EOI applied : September 21st 2017
Current status : Pending invitation


----------



## Immigrator

hi man, welcome to this forum . Which state are you applying for ?


----------



## VictorN

My sis lives in ACT region, so in EOI I've mentioned ACT but if my visa is granted, I'm planning to work in Melbourne.


----------



## Immigrator

good luck man. is it possible to get 489 visa for a specific state and work in another state? because I think this is what you are planning to do? I have been invited by South Australia and I have lodged for vise for 4 months but I thought I have to live in Adeliade for at least 2 years before I can get permanent residency and live in a better city for finding jobs like Melbourne.


----------



## VictorN

Hello Immigrator , 
From my understanding you have applied for 489 visa and based on your EOI, Australian state(South Australia) or territory invited you. So based on note in DIBP if you are nominated by state or territory government agency you can live and work in any Regional or low-population growth metropolitan area. 

Coming to my case, as mine is sponsored by relative, I should be able to live and work in any designated areas of Australia. As I'm willing to work in Melbourne and based on DIBP for Victoria state I can live and work everywhere.

This is just my understanding and folks on this thread can correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Zanoor

On 489 visa either family sponsored or state sponsored u have ti live/work/study in the nomited state only.. For sate sponsored you have to live in reginal area of the sponsoring state.. And for family sponsored you have to live in the same state (designated areas) as your sponsor.. 

So in your case you have to live in ACT for 2 years in which you have to work full time (or 2 or more partime jobs) (35 hrs per week) for 1 year..


----------



## Zanoor

VictorN said:


> Hello Immigrator ,
> From my understanding you have applied for 489 visa and based on your EOI, Australian state(South Australia) or territory invited you. So based on note in DIBP if you are nominated by state or territory government agency you can live and work in any Regional or low-population growth metropolitan area.
> 
> Coming to my case, as mine is sponsored by relative, I should be able to live and work in any designated areas of Australia. As I'm willing to work in Melbourne and based on DIBP for Victoria state I can live and work everywhere.
> 
> This is just my understanding and folks on this thread can correct me if I'm wrong


Not any designated area, but designated areas of that particular state..


----------



## VictorN

Zanoor said:


> On 489 visa either family sponsored or state sponsored u have ti live/work/study in the nomited state only.. For sate sponsored you have to live in reginal area of the sponsoring state.. And for family sponsored you have to live in the same state (designated areas) as your sponsor..
> 
> So in your case you have to live in ACT for 2 years in which you have to work full time (or 2 or more partime jobs) (35 hrs per week) for 1 year..


Thanks for the response but still I need some clarity in my case. So from what I'm reading online I don't have to live or work in the same area as my sponsor. If my family sponsored 489 visa is granted, the condition is to live and work in designated areas which doesn't necessarily mean ACT area where my sponsor resides. With that being the case so can I live and work in Melbourne which is listed of designated area?


----------



## dar8

manoh said:


> hi friend,so did you got your visa grant or still waiting?
> 
> I am in your position too and still waiting waiting ...life stuck
> 
> thanks
> manoh


Hi Manoh,

Yes bro we got our visa grant on 26/07 and arrived here in August and now on the 887 journey atm trying very hard to find a 35 hrs per week job. I updated on this forum maybe you missed my post. When did you lodge your visa? any recent co contacts?? i know ...the wait is the worst thing...have you tried sending an email asking them for any update if possible?


----------



## manoh

dar8 said:


> Hi Manoh,
> 
> Yes bro we got our visa grant on 26/07 and arrived here in August and now on the 887 journey atm trying very hard to find a 35 hrs per week job. I updated on this forum maybe you missed my post. When did you lodge your visa? any recent co contacts?? i know ...the wait is the worst thing...have you tried sending an email asking them for any update if possible?



congratulation for your visa mate. so how long it took after submitting baby documents...or after clearing his health checkup. i had applied on 4th October 2016..by this month ..1 year completed. I tried to email the case officer but they never respond our email accept only automatic email. I have completed my baby medical also on 15th July 2017 then after again my co is quite....i don't know why they making so delay after submitting all demanded documents...sick suck stuck...

manoh


----------



## kinger

Hi
Anyone got queensland invitation from August under 489 or 190 sub class.


----------



## Zanoor

VictorN said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> On 489 visa either family sponsored or state sponsored u have ti live/work/study in the nomited state only.. For sate sponsored you have to live in reginal area of the sponsoring state.. And for family sponsored you have to live in the same state (designated areas) as your sponsor..
> 
> So in your case you have to live in ACT for 2 years in which you have to work full time (or 2 or more partime jobs) (35 hrs per week) for 1 year..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response but still I need some clarity in my case. So from what I'm reading online I don't have to live or work in the same area as my sponsor. If my family sponsored 489 visa is granted, the condition is to live and work in designated areas which doesn't necessarily mean ACT area where my sponsor resides. With that being the case so can I live and work in Melbourne which is listed of designated area?
Click to expand...

Melbourne comes under Victoria state.. So if your sponsor lived anywhere in vic state then you could have work/live/study in Melbourne city.. But as your sponsor lives in ACT you have to live n work ACT only.. Will send you link in the next post


----------



## Zanoor

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ges/skilled/designated-area-of-australia.aspx

You can see here whole ACT comes under designated area.. Where as in NSW state 3 cities are not included in designated areas... You get my point??


----------



## VictorN

Zanoor said:


> You can see here whole ACT comes under designated area.. Where as in NSW state 3 cities are not included in designated areas... You get my point??


I'm clear on designated area(with postal code) restrictions but I couldn't find any condition that says I will have to live and work in same place as my sponsor. The only condition I could see is I will have to live and work in designated areas so my question is can this be any place outside my sponsor region(ACT) as we have many other designated areas?


----------



## manoh

Hi forum friends,

I have a question if somebody have experience or knowledge please help me to solve my problems. Its been a year i am waiting my 489 visa grant. Last July 2017 i have completed my new born baby documents including his clearance of health assessment too but still from then i am waiting their respond. I do not know what they after now. I have sent them an email too but they never respond our email except just an automatic email.

Please let me know what to do on this condition. Is there any platform where i can do complain about the situation? Know my situation is like whatever the decision from them favour or unfavour but at least the decision from them. I do not care more about the grant any more but just want relief from this disgusting sick torture.

You people suggestion will be great help to me.

Thanks 
Manoh


----------



## thomasmathai

hi friends,
I was about apply my migration through visa 489 relative sponsourship. 
I am an electronics engineer with no experience (15 points)
my age is 23 (25 points)
my uncle in tasmania can sponser me (10 points)
if i get 65 in PTE (10 points)
by this way i can get 60 points.
today my uncle in tasmania refer a MARA agent in tasmania and he inform that during the processing i need to show one year experience . actually i dont have that experince..
Will this affect my visa processing
pls replay....


----------



## sarbjass

thomasmathai said:


> hi friends,
> I was about apply my migration through visa 489 relative sponsourship.
> I am an electronics engineer with no experience (15 points)
> my age is 23 (25 points)
> my uncle in tasmania can sponser me (10 points)
> if i get 65 in PTE (10 points)
> by this way i can get 60 points.
> today my uncle in tasmania refer a MARA agent in tasmania and he inform that during the processing i need to show one year experience . actually i dont have that experince..
> Will this affect my visa processing
> pls replay....


Have you got positive assessment from EA in your occupation code.


----------



## Immigrator

manoh said:


> Hi forum friends,
> 
> I have a question if somebody have experience or knowledge please help me to solve my problems. Its been a year i am waiting my 489 visa grant. Last July 2017 i have completed my new born baby documents including his clearance of health assessment too but still from then i am waiting their respond. I do not know what they after now. I have sent them an email too but they never respond our email except just an automatic email.
> 
> Please let me know what to do on this condition. Is there any platform where i can do complain about the situation? Know my situation is like whatever the decision from them favour or unfavour but at least the decision from them. I do not care more about the grant any more but just want relief from this disgusting sick torture.
> 
> You people suggestion will be great help to me.
> 
> Thanks
> Manoh



Hi Masnoh,
You have to be patient, usually when there is a change in the normal processing of visa like having a new born child the process takes longer . I saw somebody in this forum that had the same situation like you but he recently got the visa. 
As a reminder , here is the information which is in the Australia immigration website :

Processing times vary
We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:
whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements

Waiting is what all we are doing in this same path.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## manoh

Immigrator said:


> Hi Masnoh,
> You have to be patient, usually when there is a change in the normal processing of visa like having a new born child the process takes longer . I saw somebody in this forum that had the same situation like you but he recently got the visa.
> As a reminder , here is the information which is in the Australia immigration website :
> 
> Processing times vary
> We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:
> whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
> how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
> how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
> how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements
> 
> Waiting is what all we are doing in this same path.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




Thanks for your valuable suggestion my friend. so what about your time line..how long are you been waiting...did you try to contact them..

god bless us.

manoh


----------



## dar8

thomasmathai said:


> hi friends,
> I was about apply my migration through visa 489 relative sponsourship.
> I am an electronics engineer with no experience (15 points)
> my age is 23 (25 points)
> my uncle in tasmania can sponser me (10 points)
> if i get 65 in PTE (10 points)
> by this way i can get 60 points.
> today my uncle in tasmania refer a MARA agent in tasmania and he inform that during the processing i need to show one year experience . actually i dont have that experince..
> Will this affect my visa processing
> pls replay....


Hi mate,

Did your agent mention for which stage of the process you need the 1 yr experience and why? is it for the engineers Australia assessment stage , Tasmanian sponsorship stage or for the visa stage?

* For engineers Australia assessment you do not need work experience

following is taken from EA Faq's,

I have limited engineering experience. Can I still apply for an assessment of my engineering qualification?

Yes, you can still apply. Please note that work experience is not a mandatory requirement. It is possible for you to demonstrate your competencies by referring to your undergraduate engineering qualification and the project/work experience elements of your academic study.

Note that you must provide an employer reference letter if you have relevant experience of 12 months of more, or if the work experience provides a basis for a Career Episode.

* For tasmanian family sponsorship you do not have to show work experience

following is taken from migration Tasmania 489 website,

Category 4 – Family in Tasmania


To be considered for this category you must have a family member who:

is an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen
has lived as a permanent resident or an Australian citizen in Tasmania for 12 months or more
is your parent, child, sibling, aunt, uncle, first cousin or grandparent
agrees to support you when you arrive in Tasmania and assist you in the process of gaining employment in Tasmania.

*For the visa you do not need work experience as long as you have a positive skills assessment to support the points you have claimed for the qualification , have approved family sponsorship from the state and meets the minimum points eligible for the visa

1 year overseas experience do not award points for the program , EA do not require mandatory work experience , Tas. family sponsorship does not require work experience , visa process do not require work experience as long as you do not claim any points for work experience , so im not sure why your agent is asking for the 1 year experience


----------



## dar8

manoh said:


> congratulation for your visa mate. so how long it took after submitting baby documents...or after clearing his health checkup. i had applied on 4th October 2016..by this month ..1 year completed. I tried to email the case officer but they never respond our email accept only automatic email. I have completed my baby medical also on 15th July 2017 then after again my co is quite....i don't know why they making so delay after submitting all demanded documents...sick suck stuck...
> 
> manoh



Hi manoh,

it took approximately 2.5 months to grant the visa after i completed baby's medical. However abt 4 weeks before the grant i sent a polite email to the processing unit. it was because when i was student in melb i adopted a dog and it had been living with a sitter for 10 months while i was overseas waiting for the visa and i explained to them in the letter very politely that if i do not receive the visa by the end of july i will have to put my dog for adoption and find him a good family as i cannot keep it with the petsitter indefinitely and asked them to revisit my application if possible. I am not sure if this made them look at my file but somehow 4 weeks after that 1 week before i was about to put my dog for adoption i got the visa. Maybe write another email politely explaining your situation and why you need the grant soon , it might or might not work but still i think it's worth a shot. Don't complain about the wait in the email but mention that you have been waiting for the grant for over 12 months and be very polite and remember to ask them to revisit your file and provide with an update or an outcome if possible. Hope you'll get your visa soon bro.


----------



## Immigrator

manoh said:


> Thanks for your valuable suggestion my friend. so what about your time line..how long are you been waiting...did you try to contact them..
> 
> god bless us.
> 
> manoh



Actually, here is my points and time line:

My field is: Teacher of English to second language learners
English Language; 20 points with PTE
Age: 30 points
work experience: 10 points
education: 15 points
489 sponsorship from South Australia: 10 points
My overall score was: 85 points
.........................................
lodged my application: 29 May 2017
Case officer asking for Medicals and Police Check: 6 June 2017
Sending Medicals and police: 26 June 2017
Sending my wife IELTS: 25 Sep 2017
visa grant: waiting 
............................................


----------



## Rkatha

*489 Invitation pending*

Hi,
I applied for orana (NSW) 489 nomination and I got approval email on 6/10/2017. When will I get invite from DIBP?


----------



## andy1990

Hi friends,
I've a question regarding the priority of 489 and 189. I understand that the first priority is 189 and then 489. But if I've a total of 80 points (under 489 family sponsor), will my EOI be processed before EOI - 70 and 75 points of 189? I've searched for this question and asked my friends as well, some said yes while some said no. If it isn't, I think 489's EOI will never be processed due to a very large number of 189 applicants 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Kar86

Rkatha said:


> Hi,
> I applied for orana (NSW) 489 nomination and I got approval email on 6/10/2017. When will I get invite from DIBP?



Within a week.


----------



## Immigrator

andy1990 said:


> Hi friends,
> I've a question regarding the priority of 489 and 189. I understand that the first priority is 189 and then 489. But if I've a total of 80 points (under 489 family sponsor), will my EOI be processed before EOI - 70 and 75 points of 189? I've searched for this question and asked my friends as well, some said yes while some said no. If it isn't, I think 489's EOI will never be processed due to a very large number of 189 applicants phttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/i
> mages/smilies/frown.gif
> Thanks a lot


Well? as far as i know , once you are invited, you are highly likely to be given visa because , the state sponsoring you requires you in that state and DIBP considers this issue


----------



## preetpal22

i am also at the same boat
my anzsco code is 261212 web developer
i applied f0r acs 29 sep 2016
+ve outcome on 7 october 2016
state nomination applied 06/07/2017 sa
ita recieved on 27/07/2017
visa lodged on 6/08/2017
medical done on 20/08/2017
co allocated on 29/08/17
asking for pcc and functional english of my husband
pcc and functional english uploaded on 04/10/2017
waiting for visa grant


----------



## Immigrator

preetpal22 said:


> i am also at the same boat
> my anzsco code is 261212 web developer
> i applied f0r acs 29 sep 2016
> +ve outcome on 7 october 2016
> state nomination applied 06/07/2017 sa
> ita recieved on 27/07/2017
> visa lodged on 6/08/2017
> medical done on 20/08/2017
> co allocated on 29/08/17
> asking for pcc and functional english of my husband
> pcc and functional english uploaded on 04/10/2017
> waiting for visa grant


Good luck with your case, it seems that you have been engaged in this process for quite a long time. As far as I know, the length of visa processing can be dependent on the number of foreign travelings you have had to other countries. I guess if a person has has lots of international trips, it is more likely that DIBP wants to check all these countries to see if that person has done anything illegal or if this person has overstayed in that country. So depending on the travels we've had we can know to some extent the length of visa processing


----------



## ARSHDEEP

*489 QLD Post invitation requirements*

Hi friends

I got invitation in 489 from QLD on 07.10.2017 to lodge application. Department asking for settlement fund and commitment statement. Can please help to understand how much is required to show and what i have to write in commitment statement.

Regards


----------



## ARSHDEEP

*489 QLD - Post State invitation Documents requirement*

Hi friends

I got invitation in 489 from QLD on 07.10.2017 to lodge application. Department asking for settlement fund and commitment statement. Can please help to understand how much is required to show and what i have to write in commitment statement.

Regards


----------



## Kar86

ARSHDEEP said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I got invitation in 489 from QLD on 07.10.2017 to lodge application. Department asking for settlement fund and commitment statement. Can please help to understand how much is required to show and what i have to write in commitment statement.
> 
> Regards


Please check your invitation mail. They have sent you a copy of statement and fund. If you don't have please check the qld govt website.

Are you applying by yourself?


----------



## sudeshRego

Hello Experts,


I got my 489 visa on 20th Aug.
Visa lodged 6th Sept.
Grant awaiting.

I have 65 pts for 189 as well. EOI 6th MAY.

what will happen If i lodge 189 visa ?
Will there be any issue ?

Thanks


----------



## Kar86

sudeshRego said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> 
> I got my 489 visa on 20th Aug.
> Visa lodged 6th Sept.
> Grant awaiting.
> 
> I have 65 pts for 189 as well. EOI 6th MAY.
> 
> what will happen If i lodge 189 visa ?
> Will there be any issue ?
> 
> Thanks


You can apply 189 as well once u get invitation. You have to withdraw 489 application if assessment in progress, lodge 189. But its gonna cost you same money.


----------



## Jassi1724

Dear friends.., 
PLEASE GUIDE ME.. 

I am on visa 489 and I am almost finishing its conditions on 30th of October 2017.
I was going to apply my permanent residency visa 887 on the first week of November. 

But on 7th oct, I got caught with drink driving. I am still waiting to receive the charges. 

I am really stress and worried?? don?t know what to do at this stage. Should I apply my visa 887 or its better to wait and see the magistrate and plead guilty till everything is settle down. 
PLEASE GUIDE ME..
IM REALLY WORRIED..?


----------



## syedhaq

*invitation*

Hi,

Submitted EOI for 489 family sponsor with 60 points along with sponsor points.. ANZCO 263111. What are the chances for invitation?? 

Regards


----------



## Kar86

Jassi1724 said:


> Dear friends..,
> PLEASE GUIDE ME..
> 
> I am on visa 489 and I am almost finishing its conditions on 30th of October 2017.
> I was going to apply my permanent residency visa 887 on the first week of November.
> 
> But on 7th oct, I got caught with drink driving. I am still waiting to receive the charges.
> 
> I am really stress and worried?? don?t know what to do at this stage. Should I apply my visa 887 or its better to wait and see the magistrate and plead guilty till everything is settle down.
> PLEASE GUIDE ME..
> IM REALLY WORRIED..?


How many points did you lose before? You just have to pay penalty and they ll deduct points. It doesn't affect your visa application. Unless you have lost all your points, its a different scenario.


----------



## Pramodkuttiyil

Dear Friends,

I received my ACS assessment today, I am planning to write PTE next week. Could anyone please guide me with the step by step process of r 489-family sponsored visa process.

Do I need to apply EOI ? Please share the checklist for 489 families sponsored visa process.


----------



## skharoon

Pramodkuttiyil said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received my ACS assessment today, I am planning to write PTE next week. Could anyone please guide me with the step by step process of r 489-family sponsored visa process.
> 
> Do I need to apply EOI ? Please share the checklist for 489 families sponsored visa process.


What is your ANZSCO occupation code and when you applied for ACS assessment. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Anyhope for Tasmania 489 without a job offer?


----------



## abood rabbata

*Inquiry for 489*

Dear all, 

I have an couple of questions for 489 visa: btw i am a mechanical engineer and with code of 233512 on 55 points without the 10 points from state sponsorship. 

1- If I am on a student visa in Australia can I apply for the 489 visa Family or state sponsorship?

2- Is there a restrictions on my job code 233512 as its a pro rata occupation and I read once in this forum that you can't apply for the visa 489 if your occupation was on pro rata?

3- If my brother have his PR and to Australia and put his address in a regional area, can I apply straight away for the visa 489. Also, Does he have to be in Australia while am applying and granting the visa of 489.

4- Does anyone advice me to do the professional year in australia but it costs about 15000 AU $ which is not a small money and reach to 60 points and maybe then apply for 190 visa. 

Would appreciate your answers.


----------



## abood rabbata

*Inq*

Dear all, 

I have an couple of questions for 489 visa: btw i am a mechanical engineer and with code of 233512 on 55 points without the 10 points from state sponsorship. 

1- If I am on a student visa in Australia can I apply for the 489 visa Family or state sponsorship?

2- Is there any restrictions on my job code 233512 as its a pro rata occupation and I read once in this forum that you can't apply for the visa 489 if your occupation was on pro rata?

3- If my brother have his PR and will move to Australia and put his address in a regional area, can I apply straight away for the visa 489. Also, Does he have to be in Australia while am applying and granting the visa of 489.

4- Does anyone advice me to do the professional year in australia as it gives 5 points but it costs about 15000 AU $ which is not a small money and reach to 60 points and maybe then apply for 190 visa. 

Would appreciate your answers.


----------



## Kar86

abood rabbata said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have an couple of questions for 489 visa: btw i am a mechanical engineer and with code of 233512 on 55 points without the 10 points from state sponsorship.
> 
> 1- If I am on a student visa in Australia can I apply for the 489 visa Family or state sponsorship?
> 
> Yes
> 
> 2- Is there any restrictions on my job code 233512 as its a pro rata occupation and I read once in this forum that you can't apply for the visa 489 if your occupation was on pro rata?
> 
> For State Sponsorship 489 it depends on the particular region or territory and there are chances to get invite. In case of Family sponsorship you need to increase your points.
> 
> 3- If my brother have his PR and will move to Australia and put his address in a regional area, can I apply straight away for the visa 489. Also, Does he have to be in Australia while am applying and granting the visa of 489.
> 
> Your brother has to be living in Australia at least for 2 years to become eligible for sponsoring relatives.
> 
> 4- Does anyone advice me to do the professional year in australia as it gives 5 points but it costs about 15000 AU $ which is not a small money and reach to 60 points and maybe then apply for 190 visa.
> 
> You need to check with your occupation with your assessing authority.
> Go to IDP office nearest to you, they have all supporting information regarding education.
> 
> Would appreciate your answers.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Immigrator

Diggy said:


> Anyhope for Tasmania 489 without a job offer?


Hi man, last year , i wanted to apply for tasmania without job offer and i sent an email to immigration office there but they told me that i must have job offer, so i changed my mind to apply for there, here is the reply email of them to me:



Thank you for your enquiry regarding migration to Tasmania.

The Tasmanian Government welcomes the contribution that business and skilled migrants make towards helping the state grow, both economically and culturally.

While we are unable to provide specific migration advice as to which visa option you should consider for your circumstances, we can help you find general information that will be useful for making the move. 

In the first instance, you can look towards the Tasmanian Government?s migration website (www.migration.tas.gov.au) which contains general information on migrating to Tasmania, and specific information regarding state sponsored visas.

If you are an offshore applicant seeking a visa, you would first need a job offer in writing from a Tasmanian employer. The website also has tips to point you in the right direction in terms of finding a job on our ?Live and Work in Tasmania? section.


----------



## abood rabbata

*Inquiry for 489*



Kar86 said:


> abood rabbata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> I have an couple of questions for 489 visa: btw i am a mechanical engineer and with code of 233512 on 55 points without the 10 points from state sponsorship.
> 
> 1- If I am on a student visa in Australia can I apply for the 489 visa Family or state sponsorship?
> 
> Yes
> 
> 2- Is there any restrictions on my job code 233512 as its a pro rata occupation and I read once in this forum that you can't apply for the visa 489 if your occupation was on pro rata?
> 
> For State Sponsorship 489 it depends on the particular region or territory and there are chances to get invite. In case of Family sponsorship you need to increase your points.
> 
> 3- If my brother have his PR and will move to Australia and put his address in a regional area, can I apply straight away for the visa 489. Also, Does he have to be in Australia while am applying and granting the visa of 489.
> 
> Your brother has to be living in Australia at least for 2 years to become eligible for sponsoring relatives.
> 
> 4- Does anyone advice me to do the professional year in australia as it gives 5 points but it costs about 15000 AU $ which is not a small money and reach to 60 points and maybe then apply for 190 visa.
> 
> You need to check with your occupation with your assessing authority.
> Go to IDP office nearest to you, they have all supporting information regarding education.
> 
> Would appreciate your answers.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply kar86, for the third question if he lives in Sydney for two years and then lived in a regional area, can he invite me straight away or does he have to live two full two years in a regional area?
Click to expand...


----------



## JacobVN

Hi guys,
I received my grant for 489 yesterday. So happy that I got a quick direct grant. Let me share my timeline:

ACS applied 15/6, +ve result 11/7; 
South Australia State: applied 11/7 – invited: 26/7 
Medical: 30/8 - Medical cleared: 7/9
Visa lodged: 8/9 (all documents front load including PCC)
Direct Grant: 13/10 eace:


----------



## mel91

Hello Guys,

I have applied for 489 FSC in NSW in this month. Did anyone apply for FSC in recent times? Any idea how long it gonna take to get the invitation from them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mel91

Hello Guys,

I have applied for 489 FSC in NSW in this month. Did anyone apply for FSC in recent times? Any idea how long it gonna take to get the invitation from them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ramansaini

mel91 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 489 FSC in NSW in this month. Did anyone apply for FSC in recent times? Any idea how long it gonna take to get the invitation from them. Thanks in advance.


 I also applied to fsc in September , no reply till date


----------



## mel91

Ramansaini said:


> I also applied to fsc in September , no reply till date


Did you show any work experience?


----------



## Ramansaini

mel91 said:


> Ramansaini said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also applied to fsc in September , no reply till date
> 
> 
> 
> Did you show any work experience?
Click to expand...

Yeah my occupation requires 2 year of work experience as I applied in mechanical engineer category , I send them skills acessment with experience and other work experience reference letters


----------



## Ramansaini

mel91 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 489 FSC in NSW in this month. Did anyone apply for FSC in recent times? Any idea how long it gonna take to get the invitation from them. Thanks in advance.


 what is your file reference number in fsc


----------



## mel91

Ramansaini said:


> Yeah my occupation requires 2 year of work experience as I applied in mechanical engineer category , I send them skills acessment with experience and other work experience reference letters


Then they need verification for your work experience. It may take time. But sooner or later you will get it hopefully. Cheers


----------



## Ramansaini

mel91 said:


> Ramansaini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my occupation requires 2 year of work experience as I applied in mechanical engineer category , I send them skills acessment with experience and other work experience reference letters
> 
> 
> 
> Then they need verification for your work experience. It may take time. But sooner or later you will get it hopefully. Cheers
Click to expand...

my acessment from engineers Australia already have 4 years of experience , so verification is not a problem, what is your file reference number?


----------



## Immigrator

JacobVN said:


> Hi guys,
> I received my grant for 489 yesterday. So happy that I got a quick direct grant. Let me share my timeline:
> 
> ACS applied 15/6, +ve result 11/7;
> South Australia State: applied 11/7 – invited: 26/7
> Medical: 30/8 - Medical cleared: 7/9
> Visa lodged: 8/9 (all documents front load including PCC)
> Direct Grant: 13/10 eace:


Congratulations eace:eace:eace:
You got the visa in one month, good luck


----------



## Kar86

abood rabbata said:


> Kar86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abood rabbata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> I have an couple of questions for 489 visa: btw i am a mechanical engineer and with code of 233512 on 55 points without the 10 points from state sponsorship.
> 
> 1- If I am on a student visa in Australia can I apply for the 489 visa Family or state sponsorship?
> 
> Yes
> 
> 2- Is there any restrictions on my job code 233512 as its a pro rata occupation and I read once in this forum that you can't apply for the visa 489 if your occupation was on pro rata?
> 
> For State Sponsorship 489 it depends on the particular region or territory and there are chances to get invite. In case of Family sponsorship you need to increase your points.
> 
> 3- If my brother have his PR and will move to Australia and put his address in a regional area, can I apply straight away for the visa 489. Also, Does he have to be in Australia while am applying and granting the visa of 489.
> 
> Your brother has to be living in Australia at least for 2 years to become eligible for sponsoring relatives.
> 
> 4- Does anyone advice me to do the professional year in australia as it gives 5 points but it costs about 15000 AU $ which is not a small money and reach to 60 points and maybe then apply for 190 visa.
> 
> You need to check with your occupation with your assessing authority.
> Go to IDP office nearest to you, they have all supporting information regarding education.
> 
> Would appreciate your answers.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply kar86, for the third question if he lives in Sydney for two years and then lived in a regional area, can he invite me straight away or does he have to live two full two years in a regional area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/designated-area-of-australia.aspx
> 
> Please see the above link. Sydney does not come under designated area. So your relative needs to work in designated area to become eligible for sponsoring family members.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ramansaini

Hi all , I have a question , if I move from my regional area to some other regional area without the issue of release letter , then will it create any problem when I apply for 887 visa


----------



## karanbansal91

Ramansaini said:


> Hi all , I have a question , if I move from my regional area to some other regional area without the issue of release letter , then will it create any problem when I apply for 887 visa


Depends upon which other regional area ur moving. With in state no issue. If it is outside state, thn u must inform state to get permission. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## yy_sidd

Hi friends does any body know any one who recently got invitation for 489 visa from southern inland at 65 points for system and network engineer??


----------



## rameshverma85

Hello Experts,

I need your help, to know how to get enquiry about my Visa status. I lodged my application on 25 October 2016, till now i am waiting for the status. There have any way to mail and call them to know about my current status. Actually i am trying to call then at +91-22-67866006 and 011 4139 9900, but no any satisfactory answer. Can any please tell me, how can i contact them? Few months back i heard some one send the embassy to a mail and after some time he got the Grant. if someone have that mail link or post please share with me. 

*Application Lodged : 25 October 2016 (489 Provisional Visa)
Ist time Contacted by Co - 28 Nov 2016 
IP Pressed - 20 Dec 2016
Second Time Contacted by co - 12 Apr 2017
IP Pressed - 14 Apr 2017
After that till now waiting for response *
356 days over


----------



## Initious

Diggy said:


> Anyhope for Tasmania 489 without a job offer?


Yes, go under Category 3A for overseas applicants. You need to prove your employability to them before they will nominate you.


----------



## manoh

rameshverma85 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I need your help, to know how to get enquiry about my Visa status. I lodged my application on 25 October 2016, till now i am waiting for the status. There have any way to mail and call them to know about my current status. Actually i am trying to call then at +91-22-67866006 and 011 4139 9900, but no any satisfactory answer. Can any please tell me, how can i contact them? Few months back i heard some one send the embassy to a mail and after some time he got the Grant. if someone have that mail link or post please share with me.
> 
> *Application Lodged : 25 October 2016 (489 Provisional Visa)
> Ist time Contacted by Co - 28 Nov 2016
> IP Pressed - 20 Dec 2016
> Second Time Contacted by co - 12 Apr 2017
> IP Pressed - 14 Apr 2017
> After that till now waiting for response *
> 356 days over



Hi buddy, your case and mine is similar. i also applied on 4th oct 2016 and still awaiting. There is no way other than be waiting waiting . Because of my new born baby it goes little delay but even its all completed i am still waiting for 3 months from then. In total i am over 1 years and those irresponsible people do not care about us. Just pray with god.

From where your case officer is? I tried my mail or phone. no respond at all. i do not know why they send us the contact address if that is not evaluated.

 just :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

thanks 
manoh


----------



## sudeshRego

Hi All,

I lodged my Visa on 6-sept-17.

Any idea when i can get a direct Grant?

261312- 75pts
State-VIC


----------



## carlo77

Hi Guys,

I got my SA 489 ITA, I already created an immiaccount and click apply visa, my situation is I'm from the Philippines and currently working in Singapore for 7 years. Just want to verify if my answers below are correct (btw, this is not the form 80).

1. National identity documents
ANSWER: birth certificate details

2. Contact Details

* Country of Residence 
ANSWER: Singapore

* Residential Address
ANSWER: Singapore Address

3. Previous Country of Residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
ANSWER: YES - Philippines address

Thank you


----------



## Jasmin FR

carlo77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my SA 489 ITA, I already created an immiaccount and click apply visa, my situation is I'm from the Philippines and currently working in Singapore for 7 years. Just want to verify if my answers below are correct (btw, this is not the form 80).
> 
> 1. National identity documents
> ANSWER: birth certificate details
> 
> 2. Contact Details
> 
> * Country of Residence
> ANSWER: Singapore
> 
> * Residential Address
> ANSWER: Singapore Address
> 
> 3. Previous Country of Residence
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> ANSWER: YES - Philippines address
> 
> Thank you



They might ask for police clearance certificate from Philippines.


----------



## carlo77

@farina: Ok thanks, I will get a PPC from Philippines


----------



## rameshverma85

manoh said:


> Hi buddy, your case and mine is similar. i also applied on 4th oct 2016 and still awaiting. There is no way other than be waiting waiting . Because of my new born baby it goes little delay but even its all completed i am still waiting for 3 months from then. In total i am over 1 years and those irresponsible people do not care about us. Just pray with god.
> 
> 
> 
> From where your case officer is? I tried my mail or phone. no respond at all. i do not know why they send us the contact address if that is not evaluated.
> 
> 
> 
> just :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> manoh




Did you send them any and call ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meet_z

Which skill assessment program you have taken OSAP or MSA?


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

Hi All, I have some doubts. Last year I have submitted 190 for NSW with 65 points with 6.5 band. Now I have head I can apply for 489 visa and I can get VISA soon. Can anyone tell me which place has job p
Opportunities for Software testing jobs?
I head if we go with Visa 489 we should work in some of zip code areas. Please suggest.

Regards,
Krishna 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi All, I have some doubts. Last year I have submitted 190 for NSW with 65 points with 6.5 band. Now I have head I can apply for 489 visa and I can get VISA soon. Can anyone tell me which place has job p
> Opportunities for Software testing jobs?
> I head if we go with Visa 489 we should work in some of zip code areas. Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I suggest you write PTE to get those additional 10 points and you have a very good chance of getting 190 invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeeshkumar

*489 visa offer*

Hi

EOI 01/05/2016
Mechanical Engineer
English : 0 , Ielts Band 6 overall 6.5 ; PTE overall 67 
Points 55 without SS
Any one can advice which state can i make it happen for 489 visa


----------



## uetian

Experts need your suggestions....
In order to get eligible for 887 one needs to work for atleast 35 hours a week. Is it necessary to be a full time job or it can be done through any casual or part time jobs?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978

Needs to be 35 hours per week, can combine two jobs to make the 35hr/week. 



uetian said:


> Experts need your suggestions....
> In order to get eligible for 887 one needs to work for atleast 35 hours a week. Is it necessary to be a full time job or it can be done through any casual or part time jobs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar86

uetian said:


> Experts need your suggestions....
> In order to get eligible for 887 one needs to work for atleast 35 hours a week. Is it necessary to be a full time job or it can be done through any casual or part time jobs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


31

Even Casual jobs gives full time hours. It does not matter. As long as you work 35 hrs every week it counts.


----------



## uetian

zpat978 said:


> Needs to be 35 hours per week, can combine two jobs to make the 35hr/week.


Can it be one casual job with 35 hours per week?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramansaini

Any job or combination of part time jobs can do it. Cheers


----------



## samlk

Ramansaini said:


> Any job or combination of part time jobs can do it. Cheers


How do they verify this?


----------



## Ramansaini

Bro your income tax is collected at the sources if u work legally in Australia


----------



## Ptera

Hi,
Could you pls help to understand the procedure for visa 489 invited pathway.
I´m Industrial Engineer (233511) which is on the MLTSSL list and I would have 60+10 points for 489 subclass.

DIBP web page says that: 
*if you want to be nominated by an Australian state or territory, note that each state and territory has its own list of occupations, requirements and processes you must follow.*

I couldn´t find any state which accepts my occupation. Does it mean that I´m not able to apply for 489 invited pathway, even though my occupation is on th MLTSSL?


----------



## karanbansal91

Ptera said:


> Hi,
> Could you pls help to understand the procedure for visa 489 invited pathway.
> I´m Industrial Engineer (233511) which is on the MLTSSL list and I would have 60+10 points for 489 subclass.
> 
> DIBP web page says that:
> *if you want to be nominated by an Australian state or territory, note that each state and territory has its own list of occupations, requirements and processes you must follow.*
> 
> I couldn´t find any state which accepts my occupation. Does it mean that I´m not able to apply for 489 invited pathway, even though my occupation is on th MLTSSL?


Yup... Ur occupation is only open in Tasmania for 489 invited pathway.. U can proceed with 190 as well and just have to increase 5 points. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## Ptera

karanbansal91 said:


> Yup... Ur occupation is only open in Tasmania for 489 invited pathway.. U can proceed with 190 as well and just have to increase 5 points.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
> Ied : 1 sep 2018


Hi mate, 
Thanks for your reply. Do you mean I can apply for 190 in Tasmania with 60+5?
How long do I have to live in Tasmania then?
What are my chances for invitation if I show the Employability?
I have a proficient English and 6,5 years of overseas experience..


----------



## manoh

rameshverma85 said:


> Did you send them any and call ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am still wating waiting

hopeless situation.

i did email but never respond.


----------



## karanbansal91

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Thanks for your reply. Do you mean I can apply for 190 in Tasmania with 60+5?
> How long do I have to live in Tasmania then?
> What are my chances for invitation if I show the Employability?
> I have a proficient English and 6,5 years of overseas experience..


You can apply for 190 in ACT, NSW as well. Showing a job offer will easily fetch u a invitation. Normally in 190 there is moral obligation of two years stay, which can be reduced by requesting state.









342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## karanbansal91

rameshverma85 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I need your help, to know how to get enquiry about my Visa status. I lodged my application on 25 October 2016, till now i am waiting for the status. There have any way to mail and call them to know about my current status. Actually i am trying to call then at +91-22-67866006 and 011 4139 9900, but no any satisfactory answer. Can any please tell me, how can i contact them? Few months back i heard some one send the embassy to a mail and after some time he got the Grant. if someone have that mail link or post please share with me.
> 
> *Application Lodged : 25 October 2016 (489 Provisional Visa)
> Ist time Contacted by Co - 28 Nov 2016
> IP Pressed - 20 Dec 2016
> Second Time Contacted by co - 12 Apr 2017
> IP Pressed - 14 Apr 2017
> After that till now waiting for response *
> 356 days over


Wait is the only thing u can do.. In meantime start preparing for your journey and start making arrangements. 
For visa processing u can raise a global feedback complaint on DIBP website. Sending email won't process ur visa faster. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## uetian

Do we need to update DIBP after arriving in Australia about our residential address?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3

Hi People,
Any idea if we pay the visa fees through forex card in India how much will it come to with taxes and GST for 2 people.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Chubasco


----------



## Ptera

karanbansal91 said:


> You can apply for 190 in ACT, NSW as well. Showing a job offer will easily fetch u a invitation. Normally in 190 there is moral obligation of two years stay, which can be reduced by requesting state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
> Ied : 1 sep 2018


Thanks s lot for your tips! 
Do you mean that if I show a job offer in NSW I will get immediately an invite with 60+5?
In regards to 489 in Tasmania, do you belive I can get it with 60+10 if I show Employability?
Thanks!


----------



## karanbansal91

Ptera said:


> Thanks s lot for your tips!
> Do you mean that if I show a job offer in NSW I will get immediately an invite with 60+5?
> In regards to 489 in Tasmania, do you belive I can get it with 60+10 if I show Employability?
> Thanks!


In NSW mostly points matter, but offer from Employer would be an additional benefit. Yup showing employability will fetch invitation from Tasmania. As u r having enough points for 190, so better go with 190.

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## uetian

Experts need your advice..
Do we need to update DIBP after arriving in Australia about our residential address?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

uetian said:


> Experts need your advice..
> Do we need to update DIBP after arriving in Australia about our residential address?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Do u referring after visa grant or while file in progress? If ur file is in progress, then yes, u need to update dibp by change in circumstances form. If u holds a visa, then no need to update dibp after arrival. Immigration authorities at Airport will do that for u. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## wazzy

#6453 
soon, very soon. If your file is opened by novemeber Then u may get direct grant(conditions applied, all docs and pcc, medicals submited) may expect on or before dec-15-2017. Otherwise wait for golden email in 2018.


----------



## uetian

Experts need your advice....
Which PTE exam ( academic or general) we can take as a replacement of IELTS for immigration?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar86

uetian said:


> Experts need your advice....
> Which PTE exam ( academic or general) we can take as a replacement of IELTS for immigration?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



PTE Academic for Immigration purposes. No General


----------



## nalinw

zpat978 said:


> Needs to be 35 hours per week, can combine two jobs to make the 35hr/week.


Hi, did you lodge visa in june and you got visa granted in August 2017?..my case also similar to you mate. I'm also applying under software engineering category 489 visa SS from NSW FSC. I've lodged back in june 2017. Still haven't got the visa Grant


----------



## samlk

nalinw said:


> Hi, did you lodge visa in june and you got visa granted in August 2017?..my case also similar to you mate. I'm also applying under software engineering category 489 visa SS from NSW FSC. I've lodged back in june 2017. Still haven't got the visa Grant


Hi Nalin,
Are you going with family?

Sam


----------



## rameshverma85

363 days 



*Application Lodged : 25 October 2016 (489 Provisional Visa)
Ist time Contacted by Co - 28 Nov 2016 
IP Pressed - 20 Dec 2016
Second Time Contacted by co - 12 Apr 2017
IP Pressed - 14 Apr 2017
After that till now waiting for response *
363 days 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samlk

rameshverma85 said:


> 363 days
> 
> 
> 
> *Application Lodged : 25 October 2016 (489 Provisional Visa)
> Ist time Contacted by Co - 28 Nov 2016
> IP Pressed - 20 Dec 2016
> Second Time Contacted by co - 12 Apr 2017
> IP Pressed - 14 Apr 2017
> After that till now waiting for response *
> 363 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OOps


----------



## mel91

uetian said:


> Experts need your advice....
> Which PTE exam ( academic or general) we can take as a replacement of IELTS for immigration?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



You have to take the PTE Academic. Search on the Youtube, you will find the information about PTE. Good Luck!


----------



## carlo77

Hi guys, I need your advice regarding my 489 and 190 invitations 

Last week I got an ITA from SA for 489 visa and this ITA will expire on Dec 12 but last Friday I got the pre-invitation from NSW for 190 visa. I have submitted my application to the NSW yesterday and I have to wait for the results within 12 weeks.

Since 190 is better than 489 so I'll try my luck to wait for it but I'm not yet sure when I will get the positive result from NSW. What I'm thinking right now..

SA 489 (expires on Dec 12)

I will wait until Dec 1 and if I won't get any results from NSW, I will submit my SA 489 application. 

Questions: 

A. What do you guys suggest, should I prepare my medical exam before application before 489 visa lodging?

B. In case, I will NOT take the medical exam and lodge the 489 application. I still have 11 days left of my 60 days ITA allocated time, is the CO's medical request is part of the calculation of the 60 days? let's say on the December 1 I lodged my application and the CO ask for medical exam on Dec 2. Do I have to finish the medical exam before Dec 12?

C. If I will take medical earlier using the 489, can I use it for the 190 visa application?

I hope someone can help and advice me on this situation. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zpat978

Medical is not a problem, you do not need to do medical again as it is valid for 1 year, same for PCC, the big thing here is the visa fees, lets say you lodge your 489 application to do so you will have to pay the fees upfront at the time of lodgement, now at a later date you get invite for 190, now in this case if you like to go ahead with 190 my guess is you need to pay the visa fees for 190 now. 

it might still be worth it going for 190 as it has many benefits. 

What is your points without state sponsorship? 



carlo77 said:


> Hi guys, I need your advice regarding my 489 and 190 invitations
> 
> Last week I got an ITA from SA for 489 visa and this ITA will expire on Dec 12 but last Friday I got the pre-invitation from NSW for 190 visa. I have submitted my application to the NSW yesterday and I have to wait for the results within 12 weeks.
> 
> Since 190 is better than 489 so I'll try my luck to wait for it but I'm not yet sure when I will get the positive result from NSW. What I'm thinking right now..
> 
> SA 489 (expires on Dec 12)
> 
> I will wait until Dec 1 and if I won't get any results from NSW, I will submit my SA 489 application.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> A. What do you guys suggest, should I prepare my medical exam before application before 489 visa lodging?
> 
> B. In case, I will NOT take the medical exam and lodge the 489 application. I still have 11 days left of my 60 days ITA allocated time, is the CO's medical request is part of the calculation of the 60 days? let's say on the December 1 I lodged my application and the CO ask for medical exam on Dec 2. Do I have to finish the medical exam before Dec 12?
> 
> C. If I will take medical earlier using the 489, can I use it for the 190 visa application?
> 
> I hope someone can help and advice me on this situation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## carlo77

zpat978 said:


> Medical is not a problem, you do not need to do medical again as it is valid for 1 year, same for PCC, the big thing here is the visa fees, lets say you lodge your 489 application to do so you will have to pay the fees upfront at the time of lodgement, now at a later date you get invite for 190, now in this case if you like to go ahead with 190 my guess is you need to pay the visa fees for 190 now.
> 
> it might still be worth it going for 190 as it has many benefits.
> 
> What is your points without state sponsorship?


Thanks! my points is 65 w/out sponsorship. By the way, can we use the 489 medical results for 190 visa application?


----------



## zpat978

Yes you should be able to. Medicals are valid for 1 year, as long as it is within the time perioid you can use the earlier done medicals for 190. 



carlo77 said:


> Thanks! my points is 65 w/out sponsorship. By the way, can we use the 489 medical results for 190 visa application?


----------



## uetian

Can anyone guide me on the application procedure for subsequent entrant 489 visa? My spouse is already included in my application as a non migrating dependant. At that time medical and PCC were provided to DIBP. After my visa grant a baby is born to us also.
Now, i want to apply subsequent entrant for my wife and new born child. What is the application procedure and what documents are required to proceed. 
Your advise would be highly appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertyre

samlk said:


> OOps


Hi SamIK,

My case is almost same as yours, the only difference is the occupation code. 
I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2017 in subclass-489 Family Sponsored (Vic. State) with 65 points and subclass-190 (any state) with 60 points. 

Unfortunately, did not get any response from both subclasses. As per DIBP web, zero invite in subclass-489 for Victoria State so seems no chance in it  

I would get 5 more points for my experience count in Dec 2017 so it would be 65 points with subclass-190 by Dec 2017. 
Hope to get a positive response by Dec. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mistertyre

Hi Guys! 

Did anyone receive ITA for subclass-489 (Family Sponsored) specifically for Victoria State since July 2017?


----------



## Sarita_kinger

Hello friends

Did anyone receive ITA for subclass-489 specifically for Queensland State since August 22 2017? After the temporary suspension of selected category.


----------



## kinger

Just for information.
My friend got ITA for 489 subclass from qld today under insurance loss adjuster occupation with 55+10 points .


----------



## carlo77

Hi guys,

To successful 489 applicants, I have another clarifications regarding Question 22 at Question 24 in FORM 80, What did you answer?

*Q22: Why are you travelling to Australia?*
Include any relevant dates or events
_My answer: live and work_

*Q24: Are you applying for a temporary visa?*

I'm applying for Visa subclass 489, this kind of visa is temporary, right? 
should I tick YES? if I tick YES I need to give details of the final departure but I should not book ticket yet.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

carlo77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> To successful 489 applicants, I have another clarifications regarding Question 22 at Question 24 in FORM 80, What did you answer?
> 
> *Q22: Why are you travelling to Australia?*
> Include any relevant dates or events
> _My answer: live and work_
> 
> *Q24: Are you applying for a temporary visa?*
> 
> I'm applying for Visa subclass 489, this kind of visa is temporary, right?
> should I tick YES? if I tick YES I need to give details of the final departure but I should not book ticket yet.
> 
> Thanks


Q22. Fine.

Q24. You can respond as: SC489 or The Skilled Regional (Provisional) Subclass 489 visa is a 4-year provisional visa which requires holders to live and work in a regional area to obtain permanent residence


----------



## carlo77

andreyx108b said:


> Q22. Fine.
> 
> Q24. You can respond as: SC489 or The Skilled Regional (Provisional) Subclass 489 visa is a 4-year provisional visa which requires holders to live and work in a regional area to obtain permanent residence


Thanks for your response. So.. that means I should tick NO?


----------



## GJAustralia

uetian said:


> Can anyone guide me on the application procedure for subsequent entrant 489 visa? My spouse is already included in my application as a non migrating dependant. At that time medical and PCC were provided to DIBP. After my visa grant a baby is born to us also.
> Now, i want to apply subsequent entrant for my wife and new born child. What is the application procedure and what documents are required to proceed.
> Your advise would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hi
All docs Same as yours
Including medicals for new baby.
Wgen you applied you will get the list of documents as well . Also in first response CO will ask you for any further documents required. 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rachna_s

Hi

could please provide your case details?
When did you submit EOI for 489 FSC ?
When did you get invite?
Your points breakup?

My case details are-
ANZSCO - 261313
points - 60(age-30 education-15 english-10 experience-05)
waiting for invite




nalinw said:


> Hi, did you lodge visa in june and you got visa granted in August 2017?..my case also similar to you mate. I'm also applying under software engineering category 489 visa SS from NSW FSC. I've lodged back in june 2017. Still haven't got the visa Grant


----------



## rachna_s

Has any body got invite for 489 | FSC (SS) | 261313 | software engineer



My case details are-
ANZSCO - 261313
points - 60(age-30 education-15 english-10 experience-05)
waiting for invite


----------



## rachna_s

Have you received the invite?

My case details are-
ANZSCO - 261313
points - 60(age-30 education-15 english-10 experience-05)
waiting for invite




Gureet said:


> Ohh!! Thank u so much for ur valuable reply...
> M trying to get 8 each in pte ..current score is:
> S-82
> L-71
> R-74
> W-76
> But one more thing is that I will get 5 points for experience as well by June 2018... So can u guide me if I should try for pte again n again or just wait for next year??
> Reason for dis question is that I already tried pte last week but the result was almost same ?


----------



## Gureet

rachna_s said:


> Have you received the invite?
> 
> My case details are-
> ANZSCO - 261313
> points - 60(age-30 education-15 english-10 experience-05)
> waiting for invite
> No reply yet.... Waiting FR d same...


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Hi ,

CO asked me to submit medical, PCC and functional English doc by 5th November. My spouse get slot for IELTS test on 2nd December. My agent said to forward him the IELTS registration copy that will be send to CO and it will not impact immigration process except delaying processing. 

Looking for your expert opinion in this regards. 

Will this delay of functional English will negatively impact immigration process?

Should I wait till her IELTS result or go for pay fees for English?


----------



## re_rahul

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Hi ,
> 
> CO asked me to submit medical, PCC and functional English doc by 5th November. My spouse get slot for IELTS test on 2nd December. My agent said to forward him the IELTS registration copy that will be send to CO and it will not impact immigration process except delaying processing.
> 
> Looking for your expert opinion in this regards.
> 
> Will this delay of functional English will negatively impact immigration process?
> 
> Should I wait till her IELTS result or go for pay fees for English?


Take pte ..its fast 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian

Experts need your guidance and suggestions..
How to score better in PTE? I found IELTS pattern more easy than PTE. Though, i have not yet taken PTE officially, but in practice tests i don not find it as easy as most of the people claim.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984

uetian said:


> Experts need your guidance and suggestions..
> How to score better in PTE? I found IELTS pattern more easy than PTE. Though, i have not yet taken PTE officially, but in practice tests i don not find it as easy as most of the people claim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 Yes its not easy as people say......u can give a try though to know it better.....


----------



## laju1984

carlo77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> To successful 489 applicants, I have another clarifications regarding Question 22 at Question 24 in FORM 80, What did you answer?
> 
> *Q22: Why are you travelling to Australia?*
> Include any relevant dates or events
> _My answer: live and work_
> 
> *Q24: Are you applying for a temporary visa?*
> 
> I'm applying for Visa subclass 489, this kind of visa is temporary, right?
> should I tick YES? if I tick YES I need to give details of the final departure but I should not book ticket yet.
> U
> Thanks


 Q.24 Tick NO


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

uetian said:


> Experts need your guidance and suggestions..
> How to score better in PTE? I found IELTS pattern more easy than PTE. Though, i have not yet taken PTE officially, but in practice tests i don not find it as easy as most of the people claim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Practice, practice and only practice. Follow *E2 language* videos (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg) and all videos of *Navjot Bara* (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw)

Best of luck


----------



## Aterra

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum, but there are lots of people with plenty of knowledge here.

my case is as follows : 
An EOI submitted with both 190 and 489 FS categories dated 28-10-2017 and nominating the Telecom Engineer occupation 263311 with 55 points without NSW state nomination.

I need to clarify some points.
- what are my chances of getting 190 invitation from NSW.
- what are the chances for 489 FS.
- what are the downsides of 489 FS other than medical insurance and schooling for kids.
- are the chances of getting a job for a 489 holder differ from PR holder chances.
- will it still be fine if my brother, who is my sponsor, moved to another city other than the regional area where he lives, after the invitation issuance and before the Grant.

ANZSCO - 263311
Points - 15 for age, 10 IELTS, 15 for Experience, 15 for BSC qualification.


----------



## zpat978

Hey Bro which state you applied for 489? 



Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Practice, practice and only practice. Follow *E2 language* videos (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg) and all videos of *Navjot Bara* (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw)
> 
> Best of luck


----------



## micky2060

Hi I have applied my 489 visa on July-2017 but still not allocated case officer. Almost 3 months have been passed and I have observed that most of applicants received case officer in maximum 2 months and I have attached all documents including PCC and medicals. What could be the reason for not allocation of case officer... could u pls assist me what could be the reason ?? I m worrying a lot....


----------



## laju1984

micky2060 said:


> Hi I have applied my 489 visa on July-2017 but still not allocated case officer. Almost 3 months have been passed and I have observed that most of applicants received case officer in maximum 2 months and I have attached all documents including PCC and medicals. What could be the reason for not allocation of case officer... could u pls assist me what could be the reason ?? I m worrying a lot....


 I guess u would get direct grant as u have unloaded all upfront...


----------



## micky2060

Thank you bro... Hope that will happen soon


----------



## micky2060

JacobVN said:


> Hi guys,
> I received my grant for 489 yesterday. So happy that I got a quick direct grant. Let me share my timeline:
> 
> ACS applied 15/6, +ve result 11/7;
> South Australia State: applied 11/7 ? invited: 26/7
> Medical: 30/8 - Medical cleared: 7/9
> Visa lodged: 8/9 (all documents front load including PCC)
> Direct Grant: 13/10



Congrats for your direct grant... I am in same boat but still waiting for updation. In my case I applied 489 end of July-2017. But what I did before submitting application I created HAP-I'd and get the print and on the same day I uploaded all docs including PCC but I did medical after 10 days of my lodgement so that could be reason for delaying my visa file as I have observed most of applicants got quick grant and if not they usually get case officer but in my case not any update ... could you please advice me so I can get more knowledge about it... thanking you...


----------



## micky2060

Hi ! Anyone has applied 489 SS visa in July - 2017 and uploaded all docs at front and still no update about visa application ?? Need help to know.....


----------



## arnish.singh

*work condition*

can we work in any field on 489 visa to fulfill 1 year work condition ??


----------



## micky2060

arnish.singh said:


> can we work in any field on 489 visa to fulfill 1 year work condition ??


Yes you can work in any field And stay two years for decided regional area....


----------



## arnish.singh

micky2060 said:


> yes you can work in any field and stay two years for decided regional area....



thanks for your valuable reply


----------



## arnish.singh

when can we expect NSW or Vic 190 invitation for 261313 with 65 points( 60+5) ??
EOI submitted in August

thanks in advance


----------



## micky2060

arnish.singh said:


> when can we expect NSW or Vic 190 invitation for 261313 with 65 points( 60+5) ??
> EOI submitted in August
> 
> thanks in advance


As far as the ratio of invitation for software engineer is very high so we can't expect when u get invitation but if you have more points then it would be quicker...


----------



## micky2060

arnish.singh said:


> micky2060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes you can work in any field and stay two years for decided regional area....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your valuable reply
Click to expand...

That was last invitation round for 189 so you can observe when u get...


----------



## santzz123

HI,

I currently hold 457 visa which my company sponsored in India and i will be travelling to Sydney during November 3rd week. I have also applied for 489 SA visa on sep 7 2017 and the CO has requested me to provide the medicals and PCC. So my question is will my 457 visa would be cancelled straight away once the 489 visa is granted and do i need to quickly move to south Australia or else do i get enough time to move once the 489 visa is granted. Does anyone know how many months we usually get in this situation to move to south Australia.

Could you please help me on this query. Your help would be really helpful. Thanks in advance

Regards,
Santo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian

Experts need your suggestions....
Which test should i take IELTS or PTE in order to get good bands? Or which test is more convenient to take if one has only 2 weeks time?
Advise me plz.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

uetian said:


> Experts need your suggestions....
> Which test should i take IELTS or PTE in order to get good bands? Or which test is more convenient to take if one has only 2 weeks time?
> Advise me plz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I personally found IELTS easy, as its format is simple, while there is strict marking in writing.
For lenient marking and instant results go with pte.. But its format is typical and confusing.


342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## micky2060

santzz123 said:


> HI,
> 
> I currently hold 457 visa which my company sponsored in India and i will be travelling to Sydney during November 3rd week. I have also applied for 489 SA visa on sep 7 2017 and the CO has requested me to provide the medicals and PCC. So my question is will my 457 visa would be cancelled straight away once the 489 visa is granted and do i need to quickly move to south Australia or else do i get enough time to move once the 489 visa is granted. Does anyone know how many months we usually get in this situation to move to south Australia.
> 
> Could you please help me on this query. Your help would be really helpful. Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards,
> Santo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Santo ! You do not need to worry about anything . Once your 489 visa granted then it show date of effect to visa expire date so you can do arrangement for traveling to SA as early as possible. As you travel early that will save your time . 

As far as 457 is concerned you can inform immigration after granting your 489 so they will give you perfect reply but you should not worry about anything.....


----------



## uetian

If one is working on cash and not able to get salary slips, is it possible to apply for 887 after 2 years?
Needs guidance plz.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## micky2060

uetian said:


> If one is working on cash and not able to get salary slips, is it possible to apply for 887 after 2 years?
> Needs guidance plz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


No ! You won't be applied for 887 as you can't proved that you have worked 2 years in decided regional area. You need banks statement and payslip as well for applying 887.. just search 887 criteria in immigration website you will find list for required documents....


----------



## GJAustralia

uetian said:


> If one is working on cash and not able to get salary slips, is it possible to apply for 887 after 2 years?
> Needs guidance plz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Obviously No.
1st of all you and your employer will end up in Jail for Tax scam. That means you will be charge with crime and will kick out of country for life. Australian dream is over mate even before it starts.
Anyway currently government is cracking down on such idiot and going through major overhaul of system. Because this issue is widespread and involves major brands as well. Just go through last 2 years news mate. Be safe. 
You're here to fulfill your dreams not theirs. You're here for good Australia not for such fools. Even they earn a lot once they caught their life is over and that money would be useless. Be cautious mate.
Australia is good for good people and supportive for immigrants so don't do silly mistakes.
But still you can avoid it by doing legal work and getting legal pay. You can work 2 to 3 jobs and collect 35 hrs/ Week to prove your 1 year experience and by 2 years residence you should be able to get PR.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

santzz123 said:


> HI,
> 
> I currently hold 457 visa which my company sponsored in India and i will be travelling to Sydney during November 3rd week. I have also applied for 489 SA visa on sep 7 2017 and the CO has requested me to provide the medicals and PCC. So my question is will my 457 visa would be cancelled straight away once the 489 visa is granted and do i need to quickly move to south Australia or else do i get enough time to move once the 489 visa is granted. Does anyone know how many months we usually get in this situation to move to south Australia.
> 
> Could you please help me on this query. Your help would be really helpful. Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards,
> Santo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi
Usually you need to move in 3 months and report it to local sponsership office as well as immigration office.
That's what visa says you should notify your addresses asap .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

arnish.singh said:


> can we work in any field on 489 visa to fulfill 1 year work condition ??


Yes definitely. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

re_rahul said:


> Take pte ..its fast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


If spouse has done secondary or college education in English medium then just get a university transcript and all marksheets and certificates. 
That's it no need ielts.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## santzz123

GJAustralia said:


> Hi
> Usually you need to move in 3 months and report it to local sponsership office as well as immigration office.
> That's what visa says you should notify your addresses asap .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Ok thanks for the reply it really helpss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidndavy

Hello All, 

Kindly need expert advise. I submitted my 489 application and CO got in touch asking for my medicals and PCC to be submitted, which I did. The very last moment when everything looked good to my surprise they asked me for US police clearance. I went to US only for a holiday twice and all put together 30 days. I told my agent to check with DIBP if there has been a mistake in them requesting US FBI clearance. My agent was first like you have to get the FBI clearance since they asked, after me insisting them to get in touch with DIBP, the agent just sent a mail to DIBP and there was no response. I applied for the FBI clearance and the current timelines suggest 4 months. My agent says I have no choice and indirectly telling me they don't want to take the risk of getting in touch with DIBP. 

1. Do you all recommend I insist my agent continue to get in touch with DIBP
2. Since I authorized a 3rd part agency to handle my case, can I directly get in touch with DIBP and explain my case? (Since my agent doesn't want to contact DIBP) 

Please help...


----------



## Diggy

Does Tasmania still require job offer for 190 and POF


----------



## naumanukhan

Brother I had applied for FBI PCC before submitting as suggested by consultant and submitted my EOI along with PCC from USA. Look DIBP knows your period of stay in USA as you must have mentioned it in application yet they want you to submit PCC from USA so you have to do it. I really don't think your email or agent email will make any difference as they have asked you to fulfill requirement. yes your agent should have guided you better and had explained you about this possibility so you would have done it at much earlier stage. 
Good luck



davidndavy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Kindly need expert advise. I submitted my 489 application and CO got in touch asking for my medicals and PCC to be submitted, which I did. The very last moment when everything looked good to my surprise they asked me for US police clearance. I went to US only for a holiday twice and all put together 30 days. I told my agent to check with DIBP if there has been a mistake in them requesting US FBI clearance. My agent was first like you have to get the FBI clearance since they asked, after me insisting them to get in touch with DIBP, the agent just sent a mail to DIBP and there was no response. I applied for the FBI clearance and the current timelines suggest 4 months. My agent says I have no choice and indirectly telling me they don't want to take the risk of getting in touch with DIBP.
> 
> 1. Do you all recommend I insist my agent continue to get in touch with DIBP
> 2. Since I authorized a 3rd part agency to handle my case, can I directly get in touch with DIBP and explain my case? (Since my agent doesn't want to contact DIBP)
> 
> Please help...


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Need an advise on the 489.

Will the spouse who is applying for the visa along with the primary applicant eligible to work? One of my friend has an option of only 489 at this point and we would like to check if the spouse can also work if they go through this pathway. They are ready to work in a designated regional area as mentioned in the visa, but this is the main thing we would like to confirm.


----------



## karanbansal91

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Need an advise on the 489.
> 
> Will the spouse who is applying for the visa along with the primary applicant eligible to work? One of my friend has an option of only 489 at this point and we would like to check if the spouse can also work if they go through this pathway. They are ready to work in a designated regional area as mentioned in the visa, but this is the main thing we would like to confirm.


Yes, secondary applicant is eligible to work full-time. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## santzz123

GJAustralia said:


> Hi
> Usually you need to move in 3 months and report it to local sponsership office as well as immigration office.
> That's what visa says you should notify your addresses asap .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Is this fixed timeline or is this something we can request for how months we want to stay because of the current assigment with my sponsoring employer on 457 visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

santzz123 said:


> Is this fixed timeline or is this something we can request for how months we want to stay because of the current assigment with my sponsoring employer on 457 visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but you can request extra if you have genuine reason .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## santzz123

GJAustralia said:


> Yeah but you can request extra if you have genuine reason .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Ok tnxs for the prompt reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santzz123

GJAustralia said:


> Yeah but you can request extra if you have genuine reason .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




And do you know if we are possible to withdraw visa appilcation at any stages? And if yes do you know the formality for withdrawing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micky2060

davidndavy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Kindly need expert advise. I submitted my 489 application and CO got in touch asking for my medicals and PCC to be submitted, which I did. The very last moment when everything looked good to my surprise they asked me for US police clearance. I went to US only for a holiday twice and all put together 30 days. I told my agent to check with DIBP if there has been a mistake in them requesting US FBI clearance. My agent was first like you have to get the FBI clearance since they asked, after me insisting them to get in touch with DIBP, the agent just sent a mail to DIBP and there was no response. I applied for the FBI clearance and the current timelines suggest 4 months. My agent says I have no choice and indirectly telling me they don't want to take the risk of getting in touch with DIBP.
> 
> 1. Do you all recommend I insist my agent continue to get in touch with DIBP
> 2. Since I authorized a 3rd part agency to handle my case, can I directly get in touch with DIBP and explain my case? (Since my agent doesn't want to contact DIBP)
> 
> Please help...


y

In your case if they want to submit you US PCC so what you can do you can apply for US PCC and you can submit receipt of your PCC with total time period to DIBP so they can put your file on hold till you get PCC . So don't worry And take it easy....


----------



## davidndavy

*489 VISA grant*



micky2060 said:


> y
> 
> In your case if they want to submit you US PCC so what you can do you can apply for US PCC and you can submit receipt of your PCC with total time period to DIBP so they can put your file on hold till you get PCC . So don't worry And take it easy....


But I just went to US for a holiday and its only 30 days. as per the rules pcc is only for countries where we lived or worked for 1 year or more right???


----------



## davidndavy

Hello All, 

Kindly need expert advise. I submitted my 489 application and CO got in touch asking for my medicals and PCC to be submitted, which I did. The very last moment when everything looked good to my surprise they asked me for US police clearance. I went to US only for a holiday twice and all put together 30 days. I told my agent to check with DIBP if there has been a mistake in them requesting US FBI clearance. My agent was first like you have to get the FBI clearance since they asked, after me insisting them to get in touch with DIBP, the agent just sent a mail to DIBP and there was no response. I applied for the FBI clearance and the current timelines suggest 4 months. My agent says I have no choice and indirectly telling me they don't want to take the risk of getting in touch with DIBP. 

1. Do you all recommend I insist my agent continue to get in touch with DIBP
2. Since I authorized a 3rd part agency to handle my case, can I directly get in touch with DIBP and explain my case? (Since my agent doesn't want to contact DIBP) 

Please help...


----------



## zpat978

Many people find PTE easier, you need to look at the formats of each as they are completely different.. PTE is completely computer based so your chances are good. 




uetian said:


> Experts need your suggestions....
> Which test should i take IELTS or PTE in order to get good bands? Or which test is more convenient to take if one has only 2 weeks time?
> Advise me plz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar86

davidndavy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Kindly need expert advise. I submitted my 489 application and CO got in touch asking for my medicals and PCC to be submitted, which I did. The very last moment when everything looked good to my surprise they asked me for US police clearance. I went to US only for a holiday twice and all put together 30 days. I told my agent to check with DIBP if there has been a mistake in them requesting US FBI clearance. My agent was first like you have to get the FBI clearance since they asked, after me insisting them to get in touch with DIBP, the agent just sent a mail to DIBP and there was no response. I applied for the FBI clearance and the current timelines suggest 4 months. My agent says I have no choice and indirectly telling me they don't want to take the risk of getting in touch with DIBP.
> 
> 1. Do you all recommend I insist my agent continue to get in touch with DIBP
> 2. Since I authorized a 3rd part agency to handle my case, can I directly get in touch with DIBP and explain my case? (Since my agent doesn't want to contact DIBP)
> 
> Please help...


Since you already had CO contact, even if you try to contact it ll take months to get reply from them. So better apply US PCC and upload them. I can understand u just went for holidays there, but every CO is different.


----------



## Diggy

55 + 5 points for Tasmania, 190, without a job offer.


----------



## Diggy

Can submiting just 5 job adverts fly for Tasmania?


----------



## uppal

Hi,
I am about to lodge my 489 state sponsor visa application as a cook. I have a few queries if you guys can clear please.

1. I am married with one child but they are not applying with me. So do I still have to provide a Marriage certificate, child birth certificate etc.

2. As I am the only applicant so should I need to go for medicals for myself only OR my wife and child also have to go for medicals?

3. Do i have to submit whole family police certificates OR I need provide mine only?

4. I have not claimed any points for my overseas or any work experience SO do I still need to provide them work reference letters?

waiting for kind reply

Thanks


----------



## micky2060

uppal said:


> Hi,
> I am about to lodge my 489 state sponsor visa application as a cook. I have a few queries if you guys can clear please.
> 
> 1. I am married with one child but they are not applying with me. So do I still have to provide a Marriage certificate, child birth certificate etc.
> 
> 2. As I am the only applicant so should I need to go for medicals for myself only OR my wife and child also have to go for medicals?
> 
> 3. Do i have to submit whole family police certificates OR I need provide mine only?
> 
> 4. I have not claimed any points for my overseas or any work experience SO do I still need to provide them work reference letters?
> 
> waiting for kind reply
> 
> Thanks


Hi Uppal ! If you are only applicant then you should provide marriage certificate and you just need to do medical of yours only. But when you lodge file then you need to fill up form 80 and 1221 so you will provide all details in forms. 

If you are not claiming points for your work experience still you need to provide all documents which you provided for your Vetassess assessment....


----------



## uppal

*489 application*



micky2060 said:


> Hi Uppal ! If you are only applicant then you should provide marriage certificate and you just need to do medical of yours only. But when you lodge file then you need to fill up form 80 and 1221 so you will provide all details in forms.
> 
> If you are not claiming points for your work experience still you need to provide all documents which you provided for your Vetassess assessment....


Thank you so much for your quick response micky,

I was confused coz someone told me that i have to provide police certificate and medicals for my wife and child also. Kindly confirm plz

Thanks


----------



## micky2060

uppal said:


> micky2060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Uppal ! If you are only applicant then you should provide marriage certificate and you just need to do medical of yours only. But when you lodge file then you need to fill up form 80 and 1221 so you will provide all details in forms.
> 
> If you are not claiming points for your work experience still you need to provide all documents which you provided for your Vetassess assessment....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your quick response micky,
> 
> I was confused coz someone told me that i have to provide police certificate and medicals for my wife and child also. Kindly confirm plz
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I don't think so as you have received invitation where you can see apply for visa. Once you follow the process then It will show how many applicants.... and you have to do PCC and medicals for included applicants. Why they will ask you for medical which are not in application ?? Have you lodged the file yet ? ? Or got the invitation to apply for visa ??


----------



## Diggy

I need help regarding Tasmania 489, I was only able to find two jobs titles with same title as my nominated occupation. The rest are related and the requirements was stated that someone that has a degree in mechanical engineering can fly. 
How strict is Tasmania regarding job adverts.


----------



## zpat978

If you could call them and explain and reconfirm if PCC is indeed needed for country you stayed for 30 days...its clearly mentioned PCC is required for countries stayed where you stayed more than six months so not sure why you have been asked. 



Kar86 said:


> Since you already had CO contact, even if you try to contact it ll take months to get reply from them. So better apply US PCC and upload them. I can understand u just went for holidays there, but every CO is different.


----------



## zpat978

doesnt tasmania require you to have job offer before applying for 190? 



Diggy said:


> 55 + 5 points for Tasmania, 190, without a job offer.


----------



## Diggy

zpat978 said:


> doesnt tasmania require you to have job offer before applying for 190?
> 
> 
> 
> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 55 + 5 points for Tasmania, 190, without a job offer.
Click to expand...

They do.. I am considering 489. I am worried about proving employability. Must the job titles match? Even if the advert states that my occupation can apply?


----------



## mjunaidiqbal

I got my grant on 07 of this month.

can anybody guide me please. i have got "must make first entry before" 10 January 2018. i want to make one trip to Aus just for entry and after that return to Pakistan to take care of some personal matters.
now what should i make sure to do the things while i am in Australia so that it doesn't complicate things in the future. 
OR 
I dont have to do anything just an entry is required and Airport officials stamp visa on arrival? thanks


----------



## safoan19

Hi,
I need some advice. Please share with me if any one have any idea. I have received my state nomination yesterday. I am preparing my all documents to submit. I have few questions regarding 489 visa application.

1. For employment claim I have pay slips, bank statements, contracts, appraisal and increment letter, salary certificate, referrance letter, duties and task. But I DONT HAVE ANY TAX DOCUMENTS. WILL IT BE A PROBLEM?

2. Will my spouse need english test result?

3. Medical needed for only me or both of us...


Please share if any information. 

Thank you.


----------



## mel91

Hello guys,

Is there anyone applied for Murray 489 ? I need information regarding the application process. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Victor123

safoan19 said:


> Hi,
> I need some advice. Please share with me if any one have any idea. I have received my state nomination yesterday. I am preparing my all documents to submit. I have few questions regarding 489 visa application.
> 
> 1. For employment claim I have pay slips, bank statements, contracts, appraisal and increment letter, salary certificate, referrance letter, duties and task. But I DONT HAVE ANY TAX DOCUMENTS. WILL IT BE A PROBLEM?
> 
> 2. Will my spouse need english test result?
> 
> 3. Medical needed for only me or both of us...
> 
> 
> Please share if any information.
> 
> Thank you.




First of all, let us know your points breadown? Have you claimed points for Exp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safoan19

Victor123 said:


> First of all, let us know your points breadown? Have you claimed points for Exp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
Yes i claimed 10 points for my work experience. I have been working in the same company since 2011. Only one company. 

Thank you.


----------



## Victor123

safoan19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes i claimed 10 points for my work experience. I have been working in the same company since 2011. Only one company.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Please PM me, I am unable to do it. Might be you have put securtiy. My case is similar to your case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrator

safoan19 said:


> Hi,
> I need some advice. Please share with me if any one have any idea. I have received my state nomination yesterday. I am preparing my all documents to submit. I have few questions regarding 489 visa application.
> 
> 1. For employment claim I have pay slips, bank statements, contracts, appraisal and increment letter, salary certificate, referrance letter, duties and task. But I DONT HAVE ANY TAX DOCUMENTS. WILL IT BE A PROBLEM?
> 
> 2. Will my spouse need english test result?
> 
> 3. Medical needed for only me or both of us...
> 
> 
> Please share if any information.
> 
> Thank you.


I applied for 489 visa with 6 years work experience without any tax or insurance documents. In fact, I applied for Vetassess without those and they approved of my five-year experience of work, related to my field. So far, 5 months have passed from my application date and no problem has occurred regarding these issues.

Your spouse needs to have functional IELTS score which is 4.5 overall but this document does not need to be sent after visa application. DIBP can process your application without this English score and at the end when granting visa, they would need your spouse English score. In my case, because I was the main applicant, our CO asked for my wife's IELTS score, and I sent the date of the IELTS exam that I had registered for 2 months later and it was ok. and she got the score 2 months later and we sent them. Alternatively, you can pay DIBP for your spouse English and I think it is almost 5000 $ and it is the price you pay for your spouse English classes once you are in Australia. 

Your spouse and you both should have medicals and indeed this happened to me and my wife. After you apply for visa , your case officer send you email with information about medicals if you and your spouse which should be done in your country in specific medical centers approved by DIBP.

Hope it helps


----------



## safoan19

Immigrator said:


> I applied for 489 visa with 6 years work experience without any tax or insurance documents. In fact, I applied for Vetassess without those and they approved of my five-year experience of work, related to my field. So far, 5 months have passed from my application date and no problem has occurred regarding these issues.
> 
> Your spouse needs to have functional IELTS score which is 4.5 overall but this document does not need to be sent after visa application. DIBP can process your application without this English score and at the end when granting visa, they would need your spouse English score. In my case, because I was the main applicant, our CO asked for my wife's IELTS score, and I sent the date of the IELTS exam that I had registered for 2 months later and it was ok. and she got the score 2 months later and we sent them. Alternatively, you can pay DIBP for your spouse English and I think it is almost 5000 $ and it is the price you pay for your spouse English classes once you are in Australia.
> 
> Your spouse and you both should have medicals and indeed this happened to me and my wife. After you apply for visa , your case officer send you email with information about medicals if you and your spouse which should be done in your country in specific medical centers approved by DIBP.
> 
> Hope it helps



Hi,
Thank you for sharing your experience. It will help me to clear my doubt. Do you have idea that how many months bank statement I should submit? 

Do I need to submit bank statement from the year 2011 or just few months is enough with all the year pay slips.

Please share any information if you know.

Thank you.


----------



## chubs3

safoan19 said:


> Hi,
> I need some advice. Please share with me if any one have any idea. I have received my state nomination yesterday. I am preparing my all documents to submit. I have few questions regarding 489 visa application.
> 
> 1. For employment claim I have pay slips, bank statements, contracts, appraisal and increment letter, salary certificate, referrance letter, duties and task. But I DONT HAVE ANY TAX DOCUMENTS. WILL IT BE A PROBLEM?
> 
> 2. Will my spouse need english test result?
> 
> 3. Medical needed for only me or both of us...
> 
> 
> Please share if any information.
> 
> Thank you.



Hey buddy,

I guess it will not be a problem.

yes your wife will also need english test result.

and medical is needed for both of you'll and also PCC is needed from your country and any other country if you have stayed for a year and longer.

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## safoan19

chubs3 said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> I guess it will not be a problem.
> 
> yes your wife will also need english test result.
> 
> and medical is needed for both of you'll and also PCC is needed from your country and any other country if you have stayed for a year and longer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chubasco


Hi Chubasco,
Thanks man for your reply. I was tensed.Now I feel relieving tention...Thank you for your reply.


----------



## re_rahul

chubs3 said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> I guess it will not be a problem.
> 
> yes your wife will also need english test result.
> 
> and medical is needed for both of you'll and also PCC is needed from your country and any other country if you have stayed for a year and longer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chubasco


They will sure ask for tax document so prepare alternative 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian

Experts need your suggestions...
Can a visit visa be applied for spouse instead of subsequent entrant 489 and after their arrival in Austrlia 489 be lodged? Is it possible? For how long visit visa is valid?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123

uetian said:


> Experts need your suggestions...
> Can a visit visa be applied for spouse instead of subsequent entrant 489 and after their arrival in Austrlia 489 be lodged? Is it possible? For how long visit visa is valid?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hello friend.
You are facing the same problem that i came across recently. My agents advice was to lodge the 489 subsequent entrant first and then the visit visa.
I did the same nd preparing to lodge the visit visa now. 
But now my agent says that v need to have strong proof to show that my spouse will leave Australia before the expiry of the visit visa.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrator

safoan19 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for sharing your experience. It will help me to clear my doubt. Do you have idea that how many months bank statement I should submit?
> 
> Do I need to submit bank statement from the year 2011 or just few months is enough with all the year pay slips.
> 
> Please share any information if you know.
> 
> Thank you.


Actually for my 489 South Australia, I did not send any bank statement. before visa application, i applied for VETASSESS and they asked me for following information regarding payslips:

Evidence of paid employment
o Insurance (if applicable)
o Contracts (First year and last year)
o Payslips (First month and last month)
o Group Certificates for Taxation
o Taxation Records of Assessment
o Superannuation Records

and then for DIBP I sent the same documents


----------



## safoan19

re_rahul said:


> They will sure ask for tax document so prepare alternative
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi rahul,
Thanks for your reply. Please can you share with me what do you mean by alternative documents for tax?

Is it statutory declare on company letter head from HR mentioning that my salary is not taxable?

and I need to notary chop the letter?

Or anything else?

please suggest any possible documents name or list that i need to prepare.

Please advice.

Thank You.


----------



## st_141

safoan19 said:


> re_rahul said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will sure ask for tax document so prepare alternative
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi rahul,
> Thanks for your reply. Please can you share with me what do you mean by alternative documents for tax?
> 
> Is it statutory declare on company letter head from HR mentioning that my salary is not taxable?
> 
> and I need to notary chop the letter?
> 
> Or anything else?
> 
> please suggest any possible documents name or list that i need to prepare.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thank You.
Click to expand...

It totally depends on the CO and your luck. A letter on the company letter head mentioning salary paid is non taxable will be fine with the employer signing with Company Seal. I won't recommend you to give this letter now as I have come across many cases who got a direct grant without Tax Returns if you can convince the CO with your other Docs like Positive Assessment letter by your Assessing Body, Reference Letter, Pay Slips, Appointment Letter, Salary Certificate, Organisation Chart, Promotion Letter, Increment Letter, Company ID Card and a detailed Resume. 

Hope this helps,
Cheers Mate.


----------



## safoan19

st_141 said:


> It totally depends on the CO and your luck. A letter on the company letter head mentioning salary paid is non taxable will be fine with the employer signing with Company Seal. I won't recommend you to give this letter now as I have come across many cases who got a direct grant without Tax Returns if you can convince the CO with your other Docs like Positive Assessment letter by your Assessing Body, Reference Letter, Pay Slips, Appointment Letter, Salary Certificate, Organisation Chart, Promotion Letter, Increment Letter, Company ID Card and a detailed Resume.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Cheers Mate.


Hi St,
Thanks for your reply. I am STILL working only one company more than 6 years. My skills assessment and all the documents is related with this company. Even for the STATE INVITATION I submit this SAME COMPANY documents. (ONLY THIS COMPANY I am CLAIMING FOR 10 POINTS WORK EXPERIENCE)

I have all the documents as u mentioned in your reply (Positive Assessment letter by Assessing Body, Reference Letter, Pay Slips, Appointment Letter, Salary Certificate, Organisation Chart, Promotion Letter, Increment Letter, Company ID Card and a detailed Resume, duties and task and BANK STATEMENT WHERE SALARY GOES IN) from this company.

BUT I DON'T HAVE THE TAX DOCUMENTS AS MY SALARY IS NOT TAXABLE.

Just hoping for the best.

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## st_141

safoan19 said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It totally depends on the CO and your luck. A letter on the company letter head mentioning salary paid is non taxable will be fine with the employer signing with Company Seal. I won't recommend you to give this letter now as I have come across many cases who got a direct grant without Tax Returns if you can convince the CO with your other Docs like Positive Assessment letter by your Assessing Body, Reference Letter, Pay Slips, Appointment Letter, Salary Certificate, Organisation Chart, Promotion Letter, Increment Letter, Company ID Card and a detailed Resume.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Cheers Mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi St,
> Thanks for your reply. I am STILL working only one company more than 6 years. My skills assessment and all the documents is related with this company.
> 
> I have all the documents as u mentioned in your reply (Positive Assessment letter by Assessing Body, Reference Letter, Pay Slips, Appointment Letter, Salary Certificate, Organisation Chart, Promotion Letter, Increment Letter, Company ID Card and a detailed Resume, duties and task and BANK STATEMENT WHERE SALARY GOES IN) from this company.
> 
> BUT I DON'T HAVE THE TAX DOCUMENTS AS MY SALARY IS NOT TAXABLE.
> 
> Just hoping for the best.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time.
Click to expand...

Don't worry you will be fine.

Good Luck.


----------



## ravindrababu7777

Hai I applied for fsc 489 couple of weeks back. Is Medicals and police clearance is ready for applying fsc 489 please let me know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## re_rahul

safoan19 said:


> Hi rahul,
> Thanks for your reply. Please can you share with me what do you mean by alternative documents for tax?
> 
> Is it statutory declare on company letter head from HR mentioning that my salary is not taxable?
> 
> and I need to notary chop the letter?
> 
> Or anything else?
> 
> please suggest any possible documents name or list that i need to prepare.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thank You.


As per my opinion u should prepare 
Bank statement 
Tax credit statement ( like form 24as in India )
Form 16 ( India) tax statement by company 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ANI4ever

ravindrababu7777 said:


> Hai I applied for fsc 489 couple of weeks back. Is Medicals and police clearance is ready for applying fsc 489 please let me know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I submitted my Police Clearance and Booked medical after I lodged my application.

Hopefully some good news soon. Havent got any CO yet


----------



## ravindrababu7777

ANI4ever said:


> I submitted my Police Clearance and Booked medical after I lodged my application.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully some good news soon. Havent got any CO yet




Is that necessary police clearance and medicals ..?
No co is assigned only I have a reference number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravindrababu7777

Hai ani










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aims

I have medical appointment tomorrow and suffering with cold, will it affect?


----------



## Gureet

Does PTE General exists??? Can I go for it to apply PR?? Having doubts !!! Can please someone clear it out!!!???
I got this regarding it!! Which level is for PR applicants??


----------



## re_rahul

Gureet said:


> Does PTE General exists??? Can I go for it to apply PR?? Having doubts !!! Can please someone clear it out!!!???
> I got this regarding it!! Which level is for PR applicants??


Only one academic is valid for visa purpose 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978

you need medicals and pcc after you lodge visa with DIBP.. 




ravindrababu7777 said:


> Hai I applied for fsc 489 couple of weeks back. Is Medicals and police clearance is ready for applying fsc 489 please let me know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle.2015

What is the processing time of 489 visa applications ?

Visa lodged Applied on 12 Aug..

CO contacted on 12 September and asked for wife PCC and English requirements or vac2.

Replied ( 19 September ) ... with PPC and informed CO that we want to pay for vac2 for spouse.

Since then no reply from CO.

What is the normal timings for 489 visa applications ?


----------



## venkatfcb

Hi friends,

Recently ingot my 489 Family sponsor visa. so according to this i can work in designated areas in australia. except sydney and briabane i can work anywhere. incase if i am getting jobopportunity in sydney . later applying for PR will accept this work expereimce in sydney? kindly advise me. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GJAustralia

venkatfcb said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Recently ingot my 489 Family sponsor visa. so according to this i can work in designated areas in australia. except sydney and briabane i can work anywhere. incase if i am getting jobopportunity in sydney . later applying for PR will accept this work expereimce in sydney? kindly advise me. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually the question you asked is itself wrong.
1st of all please come out of Indian mentality of always breaching of laws for own sake. 
It's ok and over now. You're in Australia mate.
Please respect this country and it's law system.
Get trained to live legally here in Australia. 
You must have to follow the visa conditions and only then you will be qualify for PR. 
There's no better answer than this i think. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb

i am not breaching the law i just had a doubht thats it. cheers mate have a niceday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c

safoan19 said:


> Hi,
> I need some advice. Please share with me if any one have any idea. I have received my state nomination yesterday. I am preparing my all documents to submit. I have few questions regarding 489 visa application.
> 
> 1. For employment claim I have pay slips, bank statements, contracts, appraisal and increment letter, salary certificate, referrance letter, duties and task. But I DONT HAVE ANY TAX DOCUMENTS. WILL IT BE A PROBLEM?
> 
> 2. Will my spouse need english test result?
> 
> 3. Medical needed for only me or both of us...
> 
> 
> Please share if any information.
> 
> Thank you.


Please note for functional english, simple letter from College or university that her studies were in English language. If this was not the case then yes either she will have to go through the test or pay the VAC2 Fees


----------



## ravindrababu7777

Hi may I know which state did u apply 489 for with how many points and which occupation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978

Depends on case by case basis, considering u have been asked for VAC 2 means ur application is ready for conclusion and good news . please send the required documents ASAP and good news on the way. which state by the way. 




Oracle.2015 said:


> What is the processing time of 489 visa applications ?
> 
> Visa lodged Applied on 12 Aug..
> 
> CO contacted on 12 September and asked for wife PCC and English requirements or vac2.
> 
> Replied ( 19 September ) ... with PPC and informed CO that we want to pay for vac2 for spouse.
> 
> Since then no reply from CO.
> 
> What is the normal timings for 489 visa applications ?


----------



## zpat978

Sorry also forgot to mention have you paid VAC 2? i believe CO will not grant visa until VAC 2 is paid. please check with some seniors ASAP if you need to go ahead and make payment for VAC 2 and upload the proof. 



zpat978 said:


> Depends on case by case basis, considering u have been asked for VAC 2 means ur application is ready for conclusion and good news . please send the required documents ASAP and good news on the way. which state by the way.


----------



## Adkin1990

Hi Guys,

I have applied for 489 Under COOK for SA about a month ago & am Claiming 70 points for it, any ideas when would i get an Invite from SA??

Regards,

Francisco


----------



## utchey

Hello All,

I applied for visa 489 SS Queensland n 30th October , i front loaded all document(form 80,1221,offer letter,payslip,promotion letter, salary increment, etc from 2 company am using .i also attached pc,hap medical cert for all family,passport,children passport,yellow card for all the family including hubby documents plus our affidavit showing marriage since we lost our marriage cert, change of name and tax, resume, wedding photo, home insurance certificate to proof assets owned together and residential address too and family photo.

After the submission i got generated notification that my visa application has been received but not yet assessed. since that time no other email so i really don't if i have been assigned a CO.

Please with all my document front loaded how long do you think i will wait to get grant ? hoping for direct grant.

Cheers.


----------



## Oracle.2015

zpat978 said:


> Sorry also forgot to mention have you paid VAC 2? i believe CO will not grant visa until VAC 2 is paid. please check with some seniors ASAP if you need to go ahead and make payment for VAC 2 and upload the proof.



VAC2 is not paid yet... case officer asked for VAC2 and we have said that we want to pay it.


----------



## Gurdeep225

*Hello Brother*



utchey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied for visa 489 SS Queensland n 30th October , i front loaded all document(form 80,1221,offer letter,payslip,promotion letter, salary increment, etc from 2 company am using .i also attached pc,hap medical cert for all family,passport,children passport,yellow card for all the family including hubby documents plus our affidavit showing marriage since we lost our marriage cert, change of name and tax, resume, wedding photo, home insurance certificate to proof assets owned together and residential address too and family photo.
> 
> After the submission i got generated notification that my visa application has been received but not yet assessed. since that time no other email so i really don't if i have been assigned a CO.
> 
> Please with all my document front loaded how long do you think i will wait to get grant ? hoping for direct grant.
> 
> Cheers.


Hello Brother,
Time varies from case to case. Some people get grant in 40 to 50 days and for many its been 3-4 months. Dont worry. Your application will be assessed in 40-50 days I believe.


----------



## utchey

Thank you you just gave me hope


----------



## micky2060

Adkin1990 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 489 Under COOK for SA about a month ago & am Claiming 70 points for it, any ideas when would i get an Invite from SA??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Francisco


Hi Francisco ! They don't take more than two months so you will get very soon....


----------



## akhiljohnforever

Hi,
Am applying under 489 family sponsorship visa and I had 65 points but my assessed occupation on engineering technologist(It's on pro data-70 points cut off)
Is pro data occupation cutoff applicable to 489 family sponsorship?


----------



## Adkin1990

micky2060 said:


> Hi Francisco ! They don't take more than two months so you will get very soon....


I received it this morning.....at 6..

cheers mate...

any idea how long does the processing of the final visa application take?

Regards,

Francisco


----------



## skharoon

Based on the October results, I failed to understand the point for 489 invitation.

*

For 4 **Oct the point was 60 with DOE 3rdOct

For 18 Oct the point was 70 with DOE 8thAug.

*

Why were 70 pointers not got an invitation for 489 on 4 Oct ??

*

Maybe they have invitation based on each occupation and not by points.

*

Can you please explain the criteria for 489 Family invitation? Is based on 486 points or different points for different occupations.

*




Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## micky2060

Adkin1990 said:


> micky2060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Francisco ! They don't take more than two months so you will get very soon....
> 
> 
> 
> I received it this morning.....at 6..
> 
> cheers mate...
> 
> any idea how long does the processing of the final visa application take?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Francisco
Click to expand...

If you submit all documents with medical and PCC then your file will be finalised within 3 months . But their standard processing time is 5 to 7 months... it is changed every month....By the way congrats for your invitation.....


----------



## Adkin1990

skharoon said:


> Based on the October results, I failed to understand the point for 489 invitation.
> 
> *
> 
> For 4 **Oct the point was 60 with DOE 3rdOct
> 
> For 18 Oct the point was 70 with DOE 8thAug.
> 
> *
> 
> Why were 70 pointers not got an invitation for 489 on 4 Oct ??
> 
> *
> 
> Maybe they have invitation based on each occupation and not by points.
> 
> *
> 
> Can you please explain the criteria for 489 Family invitation? Is based on 486 points or different points for different occupations.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk





I got my invite with 70 points today ...

Regards,

Francisco


----------



## Eng489

*489*



ujaved007 said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Hi Ujaved007,

I am also a Mechanical Engineer, with 70 points for Family Sponsor.

Do I have high chances of getting an invited since the invitation points is at 65?
Or do 189 EOI's on 65 points get priority over 489 FS 70 points?

I look forward to your reply.

Kind regards,


----------



## sanjoe88

Mech engineer 65 +10 for far south coast (nsw) what are the chances, no experience thats y I went for nsw. (pte-20)


----------



## dboone25

akhiljohnforever said:


> Hi,
> Am applying under 489 family sponsorship visa and I had 65 points but my assessed occupation on engineering technologist(It's on pro data-70 points cut off)
> Is pro data occupation cutoff applicable to 489 family sponsorship?


I am in the same category as you. I think it applies for the same but Im not 100% sure.


----------



## kinger

dboone25 said:


> akhiljohnforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Am applying under 489 family sponsorship visa and I had 65 points but my assessed occupation on engineering technologist(It's on pro data-70 points cut off)
> Is pro data occupation cutoff applicable to 489 family sponsorship?
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same category as you. I think it applies for the same but Im not 100% sure.
Click to expand...

Yes, first of all, all the 189 applicant will be invited and after that 489 family sponsor will be invited and that is only if in that round quota is left after inviting 189.


----------



## davidndavy

Hi All, 

My CO asked me to submit US police clearance, I only travelled to US on visit visa for 25 days. Can I call the CO and inform about this or do I have to comply with the requirement. Getting a US police is harder than anything else in this world. I actually got a rejection from FBI for my finger prints, what should I do now??


----------



## rajivs.077

Hi guys,

- I have done B.tech in CSE, have experience of almost 3.6 years as a Software Engineer and positive skill assessment from ACS and scored 65 in each module of PTE, so I am eligible to claim 55 points.

- I wanted to know which visa should I apply for - 190 visa or 489 visa as if I apply for 190 visa then I'll get 5 points from state and 10 in the case of 489 visa. So which one is the better option -

To apply for 190 visa with 60 points
or
To apply for 489 visa with 65 points.

- And I also wanted to know about states which can provide state sponsorship in this case.
Thanks.


----------



## Jasmin FR

rajivs.077 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> - I have done B.tech in CSE, have experience of almost 3.6 years as a Software Engineer and positive skill assessment from ACS and scored 65 in each module of PTE, so I am eligible to claim 55 points.
> 
> - I wanted to know which visa should I apply for - 190 visa or 489 visa as if I apply for 190 visa then I'll get 5 points from state and 10 in the case of 489 visa. So which one is the better option -
> 
> To apply for 190 visa with 60 points
> or
> To apply for 489 visa with 65 points.
> 
> - And I also wanted to know about states which can provide state sponsorship in this case.
> Thanks.


489 visa is extremely difficult, its definitely not worth it, Please try to focus only on 190 or 189.My personal and sincere advise.


----------



## Sucess

Hello,
I am about to apply for Agricultural Technician 311111 assessment through vetassess. I will be using it for 489 visa for either SA or TAS. However, I have not seen anybody discuss about this occupation here, and nobody has applied for this occupation under 489 Visa Tracker webpage.
Before giving my money out to vetassess, I want to be sure this occupation can be nominated after for 489 visa?
Anyone prompt response will be much appreciated.


----------



## ARSHDEEP

Hi Experts

I have submitted visa lodge application on 25.10.2017 under 489 ITA from QLD. Medicals also updated along with all the other documents as asked in immiaccount except PCC which is under process. But till date CO not appointed. Is there any information about this.


----------



## Manish786

Hi team. This is my first post and I have joined this forum today itself. 
I had applied under 489 visa to SA and lodged all documents required by case officer on 1st February 2017 and the same was the lodgement date. 

I am yet to hear on my visa. Have sent multiple number of emails to DIBP, but only getting a generic automated reply. 

Could someone please help me. I have started getting anxious now.


----------



## marouthu

Manish786 said:


> Hi team. This is my first post and I have joined this forum today itself.
> I had applied under 489 visa to SA and lodged all documents required by case officer on 1st February 2017 and the same was the lodgement date.
> 
> I am yet to hear on my visa. Have sent multiple number of emails to DIBP, but only getting a generic automated reply.
> 
> Could someone please help me. I have started getting anxious now.


Hi 
So you got invitation for your 489 SA
and applied for visa 
is that what you are saying 
if so with how many points and whats the field?


----------



## Manish786

Yes. I had got an invitation to apply and then I lodged my visa application in February 2017. I had total scores of 70.


----------



## Manish786

Field was customer services. ANZSCO 149212


----------



## uetian

What is the minimum score required in PTE in order to apply for a Visa?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## marouthu

Manish786 said:


> Yes. I had got an invitation to apply and then I lodged my visa application in February 2017. I had total scores of 70.


Ohk 
Omg it's a long time since you logged.. instead of sending emails to DIBP Try to contact your Case Officer..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manish786

How does one contact the case officers? Have no ideas. 

Would be great in case if u can brief me on this.


----------



## marouthu

Manish786 said:


> How does one contact the case officers? Have no ideas.
> 
> Would be great in case if u can brief me on this.


Hi I am still waiting for invite
Please go through this for an idea
http://www.australiaforum.com/forum.php/#/topics/1898

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manish786

Have done all this. But no revert from anyone even as of now.


----------



## uetian

Experts i need an advice on this...


uetian said:


> What is the minimum score required in PTE in order to apply for a Visa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mel91

Hi guys! Is there anyone who got recently nomination from FSC NSW?


----------



## Eng489

Hi Everyone,

I am a Mechanical Engineer, with 70 points for Family Sponsor.

Do I have high chances of getting an invited since the invitation points is at 65?
Or do 189 EOI's on 65 points get priority over 489 FS 70 points?

Also does anyone know when the next invitation round is.

I look forward to your reply.

Kind regards,


----------



## ravindrababu7777

mel91 said:


> Hi guys! Is there anyone who got recently nomination from FSC NSW?




Still waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dev.australia

uetian said:


> Experts i need an advice on this...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


50 is minimum requirement, but only if you are 60 or more points in total.. also it depends weather you are requesting for SS or not, because some states required 65 minimum in each module in PTE.. 
GOOD LUCK.


----------



## dev.australia

Eng489 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer, with 70 points for Family Sponsor.
> 
> Do I have high chances of getting an invited since the invitation points is at 65?
> Or do 189 EOI's on 65 points get priority over 489 FS 70 points?
> 
> Also does anyone know when the next invitation round is.
> 
> I look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind regards,


I guess 189 gets priority.. but it depends on many things, like: state, your area etc.
next round date is on 22nd Nov.
Good Luck..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## uetian

dev.australia said:


> 50 is minimum requirement, but only if you are 60 or more points in total.. also it depends weather you are requesting for SS or not, because some states required 65 minimum in each module in PTE..
> GOOD LUCK.


I want to apply SS for NSW and my total points are 55 excluding the points for State Sponsorship.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidndavy

Hi my case officer asked me to submit FBI clearance. I visited US only for a holiday less than one month. How can I get in touch with the DIBP to tell them there is a mistake.


----------



## Sucess

Someone should please help with the clarification of this:

I am about to apply for Agricultural Technician 311111 assessment through vetassess. I will be using it for 489 visa for either SA or TAS. However, I have not seen anybody discuss about this occupation here, and nobody has applied for this occupation under 489 Visa Tracker webpage.
Before giving my money out to vetassess, I want to be sure this occupation can be nominated after for 489 visa?
Anyone prompt response will be much appreciated.


----------



## abhishekcool702

Hello everyone, can anyone please tell me that my occupation is engineering technologist and have applied for family sponsored 489 visa on 8/10/2017 with 60+10 points but later on I got to know that for a prorata occupation like mine we cannot get any invitation for sure for 489 family sponsored visa, so my question is that
1. Applying for state sponsored 489 visa for a prorata occupation can make any difference or the priority is still given to 189 visa applicants and we can get an invite for the occupation or not. 
2. Has any prorata occupant got the 489 visa or not with this point score or not. 
3. Is there anyone with the same occupation ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST here applying for 489 visa. 
Sorry for such a long msg, and thanks in advance. Hope anyone can reply to this query.


----------



## fin123

ARSHDEEP said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have submitted visa lodge application on 25.10.2017 under 489 ITA from QLD. Medicals also updated along with all the other documents as asked in immiaccount except PCC which is under process. But till date CO not appointed. Is there any information about this.


My spouse's subsequent entrant visa also lodged on the same day. So its normal mate. 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123

Friends !!
Need an advice
Is it mandatory to submit biometrics when applying for visit visa ? My spouse's visit visa is just lodged by my agent. Bt didnt get any notice on biometrics. Pls advice ? 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Manish786

Can anyone help me in this regard ?
Why decision on my visa has taken this long ? My agent has not got any communication from DIBP on any further requirement of documents ?

Is this the normal SLA or I need to do something to expedite the visa.


----------



## re_rahul

Manish786 said:


> Can anyone help me in this regard ?
> Why decision on my visa has taken this long ? My agent has not got any communication from DIBP on any further requirement of documents ?
> 
> Is this the normal SLA or I need to do something to expedite the visa.


Average waiting time is 6-8 month so wait for some time

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manish786

Thanks brother. But I lodged my case in February. So it?s already 10th month in running. Getting anxious now.


----------



## abhishekcool702

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hello everyone, can anyone please tell me that my occupation is engineering technologist and have applied for family sponsored 489 visa on 8/10/2017 with 60+10 points but later on I got to know that for a prorata occupation like mine we cannot get any invitation for sure for 489 family sponsored visa, so my question is that
> 1. Applying for state sponsored 489 visa for a prorata occupation can make any difference or the priority is still given to 189 visa applicants and we can get an invite for the occupation or not.
> 2. Has any prorata occupant got the 489 visa or not with this point score or not.
> 3. Is there anyone with the same occupation ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST here applying for 489 visa.
> Sorry for such a long msg, and thanks in advance. Hope anyone can reply to this query.


Can anyone please help me out with this. Thanks in advance


----------



## oppurtunityreq

*Grant Notification :laugh:*

Received my grant yesterday, thanks to all you guys out there who helped me in sailing thru the waiting time so smoothly.


----------



## Andy86

oppurtunityreq said:


> Received my grant yesterday, thanks to all you guys out there who helped me in sailing thru the waiting time so smoothly.


 Congratulations please share your timeline


----------



## jjeon

Hello guys.
Does anyone know what form of document do I need to prepare to prove the relationship with the family member who is sponsoring? I am enquiring about the 489 (family sponsorship) visa, and my sister holds PR and we both live in Australia.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Andy86 said:


> Congratulations please share your timeline


Thankyou.

My timeline is in my signature.


----------



## zpat978

Congratulations bro. Which state and Visa type? 




oppurtunityreq said:


> Thankyou.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature.


----------



## oppurtunityreq

zpat978 said:


> congratulations bro. Which state and visa type?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oppurtunityreq said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature.
Click to expand...

489 sa


----------



## Manish786

How much time did it take post your visa lodgement. And which field was it in south Australia.


----------



## aafs88

Guys, I am delighted to obtain my 489 SA Visa grant on 21st November!! Thanks to the supportive expatforum members for all the timely suggestions. Appreciate it!


----------



## Oracle.2015

aafs88 said:


> Guys, I am delighted to obtain my 489 SA Visa grant on 21st November!! Thanks to the supportive expatforum members for all the timely suggestions. Appreciate it!


Congrats mate.

Can you please tell us...your CO were from Brisbane or Adelaide ?

Thanks.


----------



## Manish786

Congrats mate. What were the timelines ?


----------



## apurvapa

hey guys, my anzsco code is 233512 MEchanical engineer, i have submitted 489 SS northern territory EOI on 10th september. please can you tell me how much time it will take to grant an invitation by DIBP?


----------



## Abhijeet K

Hi.... 
Can 489 state sponsored regional visa holder make entry in any Metropolitan city of Australia? 
If yes how much time we can spend in metropolitan after first entry as I want to go Melbourne first as my sister is there so I just want to live there for few weeks after that I will go to Queensland regional area.. 

Is this violation of visa condition 8539? 

Please guide me


----------



## kinger

Hi,
What does certified copy of the documents means which are mention while uploading the documents for visa.

Is only colour scan documents will be sufficient??


----------



## vinayge

kinger said:


> Hi,
> What does certified copy of the documents means which are mention while uploading the documents for visa.
> 
> Is only colour scan documents will be sufficient??


Certified copies means you need to take copy of your original documents and go to JP (if you are in Australia) or notary in India . Get it signed by them as true copy of the original. I Think colored copies will be fine as i have done mines in black and white, in the website they would have mentioned which one would be sufficient.


----------



## kinger

vinayge said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> What does certified copy of the documents means which are mention while uploading the documents for visa.
> 
> Is only colour scan documents will be sufficient??
> 
> 
> 
> Certified copies means you need to take copy of your original documents and go to JP (if you are in Australia) or notary in India . Get it signed by them as true copy of the original. I Think colored copies will be fine as i have done mines in black and white, in the website they would have mentioned which one would be sufficient.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice sir.


----------



## aafs88

Oracle.2015 said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> Can you please tell us...your CO were from Brisbane or Adelaide ?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks! 

CO were from Adelaide, as per the Grant letter.


----------



## aafs88

Manish786 said:


> Congrats mate. What were the timelines ?


Thx! Pl refer my signature for timelines.


----------



## oppurtunityreq

zpat978 said:


> Congratulations bro. Which state and Visa type?


Thanks a ton..I am heading to SA.


----------



## Arpit Patel

I have applied regional 489 skill state with 60 (50+10) points in April 2017 but no response...
Can i go for the 186 (TRT) or 187 (RSMS)?


----------



## laju1984

Abhijeet K said:


> Hi....
> Can 489 state sponsored regional visa holder make entry in any Metropolitan city of Australia?
> If yes how much time we can spend in metropolitan after first entry as I want to go Melbourne first as my sister is there so I just want to live there for few weeks after that I will go to Queensland regional area..
> 
> Is this violation of visa condition 8539?
> 
> Please guide me


 No not a violation of any condition.


----------



## laju1984

apurvapa said:


> hey guys, my anzsco code is 233512 MEchanical engineer, i have submitted 489 SS northern territory EOI on 10th september. please can you tell me how much time it will take to grant an invitation by DIBP?


 Have u submiited application to NT ? If yes , it would take apx. 3 to 4 month.


----------



## sawtinnmaung

laju1984 said:


> Have u submiited application to NT ? If yes , it would take apx. 3 to 4 month.


Hi Tony and All,

I am wondering if someone could answer my question.

I am currently waiting for 189 (65), 190 (70) NSW and VIC and 489 (75) SA. All are on separate EOIs.

My questions are:

1. If I got 489 invitation from SA, and can I still receive 189 or 190 invitation? 

2. If I am in the process of 489 Visa lodgement, can I still receive 189 or 190 invitation?

I understand that visa fees are non-refundable. Beside this, is it possible to withdraw 489 and apply 189 or 190 once I receive the invitation?

Thanks in advanced.

Saw


----------



## aims

Please reply whoever undergone the same issue.

I have done medicals and my son's IGRA test came positive he is 5 years. but negative for daughter. Yesterday we went for xray but resutls not yet shared. Both of them are BCG vaccinated.

Please advice. I am little worried.


----------



## australiaprdream

Hi 
Im new to the forums. Any metal machinist is here, I have 55 + 10 points applied for 489 any idea will i get invites please help me.


----------



## Diggy

Who has filled in Tasmania site for 489 of recent, each time I get to financial declaration part of it, after fill in and I press" save &next"....An error page just pops out .....why is it happening?


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Who has filled in Tasmania site for 489 of recent, each time I get to financial declaration part of it, after fill in and I press" save &next"....An error page just pops out .....why is it happening?


Someone should help me asap....I need response.... Thanks.


----------



## uetian

Experts I need your advice...
During submitting EOI on skillselect Employment details are required to be updated in order to claim points. My skills assessment has been done as Electrical Engineer. But, my reference letters show my positions as Assistant Manager, Assistant Director and Trainee Engineer. Though all are engineering positions within government sector.
Should i mention the above positions in my EOI or Electrical Engineer in every position field?

Regards

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984

uetian said:


> Experts I need your advice...
> During submitting EOI on skillselect Employment details are required to be updated in order to claim points. My skills assessment has been done as Electrical Engineer. But, my reference letters show my positions as Assistant Manager, Assistant Director and Trainee Engineer. Though all are engineering positions within government sector.
> Should i mention the above positions in my EOI or Electrical Engineer in every position field?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 You should mention position in EOI according to your job profile.( Company Designation may differ) . Make RnR letters with position relavant to your nominated occupation.


----------



## Diggy

Hi everyone, how fast is NT?


----------



## Alexjay100

Hi to Everyone! I am new on this platform but i hope with time i will get to know more people. 

My Case is as below;

1. I got State Sponsorship invitation from South Australia (489).
2. Application Submitted on 6th Oct 2017.
3. Received email from C.O - 20 Nov 2017 with empty Request Checklist.
4. Sent mail informing Immi. Department the checklist was empty on 21st Nov.
5. Untill now no response from them and i have been given 28 days to provide the documents for my daughter and myself which is not mentioned in the mail sent to me.

Medical and PCC has been done in advance with my application and all required documents as per the checklist has been submitted also earlier prior to C.O contact.

Please what should i do and also do i need to attached Financial Proof with my application since its not mentioned in the checklist?


----------



## re_rahul

Alexjay100 said:


> Hi to Everyone! I am new on this platform but i hope with time i will get to know more people.
> 
> My Case is as below;
> 
> 1. I got State Sponsorship invitation from South Australia (489).
> 2. Application Submitted on 6th Oct 2017.
> 3. Received email from C.O - 20 Nov 2017 with empty Request Checklist.
> 4. Sent mail informing Immi. Department the checklist was empty on 21st Nov.
> 5. Untill now no response from them and i have been given 28 days to provide the documents for my daughter and myself which is not mentioned in the mail sent to me.
> 
> Medical and PCC has been done in advance with my application and all required documents as per the checklist has been submitted also earlier prior to C.O contact.
> 
> Please what should i do and also do i need to attached Financial Proof with my application since its not mentioned in the checklist?


You should have to press submitted button if everything is complete.they will ask for extra if they require ...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexjay100

re_rahul said:


> You should have to press submitted button if everything is complete.they will ask for extra if they require ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What about proof of fund, do i need to submit bank statement or asset evaluation with my application too?


----------



## arnish.singh

Do we need to do IELTS again when we will apply for 887 visa in australia ?


----------



## Diggy

Who is awaiting TAS nomination here?


----------



## Zanoor

arnish.singh said:


> Do we need to do IELTS again when we will apply for 887 visa in australia ?


No need for English test, as you have already taken the test granted your skilled regional visa.. As for dependents who had turned 18 years of age AFTER the skilled visa is granted then you to provide proof of functional english for them..

All this is mentioned on the dibp website under 887 visa details..


----------



## zpat978

Anyone going to Fars South Coast on 489??


----------



## Rab nawaz

Could anyone guide me guys 😊 what are the chances of getting an invitition with 70+10 for 489 visa if someone has completed 1 year course from tasmania and is it worthy if someone is looking forward to get enroll there with 70 points so he or she will apply with 70+10 after 1 year, I need serious advice from senior members. Thanks


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

Guys anyone can guide me for 489 subclass, i have been assessed as an engineering technologist and of now iam preparing for PTE for 20 points.
current situation is that iam having 50 point and iam thinking of lodging EOI for 489 but need guidance which states to apply for?
and is it of any worth applying for 489 ??


----------



## laju1984

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> Guys anyone can guide me for 489 subclass, i have been assessed as an engineering technologist and of now iam preparing for PTE for 20 points.
> current situation is that iam having 50 point and iam thinking of lodging EOI for 489 but need guidance which states to apply for?
> and is it of any worth applying for 489 ??


 If u know the 489 visa conditions and benefits associated with it, then u need to decide whether it is worth or not for you...


----------



## sudeshRego

Hello Guys,

I got my invite for VIC-489 in august with 75 pts.
EOI filed and submitted on 5th Sept.
Still no CO contact ?

Has anyone received grant with ANZECO 2613* recently?

I see other ANZEC codes getting CO contact and GRANT on Immitracker.

Thanks in advance.

PTE : 20 
AGE : 30
EXP : 0
Qualification : 15
Sponsor : 10
489-VIC


----------



## laju1984

sudeshRego said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my invite for VIC-489 in august with 75 pts.
> EOI filed and submitted on 5th Sept.
> Still no CO contact ?
> 
> Has anyone received grant with ANZECO 2613* recently?
> 
> I see other ANZEC codes getting CO contact and GRANT on Immitracker.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> PTE : 20
> AGE : 30
> EXP : 0
> Qualification : 15
> Sponsor : 10
> 489-VIC


 Did you have job offer from VIC.?


----------



## sudeshRego

laju1984 said:


> Did you have job offer from VIC.?


Nope. Is it necessary ?


----------



## sudeshRego

laju1984 said:


> Did you have job offer from VIC.?


Nope. Its a family sponsored.


----------



## laju1984

sudeshRego said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have job offer from VIC.?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Its a family sponsored.
Click to expand...

 okkkkk fine


----------



## mel91

Is there anyone who has applied for FSC (NSW) 489 between 15th of September to 10th of October? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rana.shekhar97

I am new to this thread, Planning to apply with 65 points for 489 with state nomination.

My points 
Code - 261111 Business Analyst
Age 33 years-25 pts
Exp-4.5 years-5 pts(Accessed by ACS)
English 7 Band - 10 pts
Education - 15 pts
State Nomination : 10 pts

Do I have a chance to get Grant with 489, if yes what will be the approximate time to get EOI


----------



## Rab nawaz

Could anyone guide me guys &#55357;&#56842; what are the chances of getting an invitition with 70+10 for 489 visa if someone has completed 1 year course from tasmania and is it worthy if someone is looking forward to get enroll there with 70 points so he or she will apply with 70+10 after 1 year, I need serious advice from senior members.


----------



## apurvapa

hii

has any one applied for NSW 489 northern inland?


----------



## Manish786

Team,

Someone help please. I had lodged my visa application in February 2017 for SA under 149212 customer services. 

But I haven’t got any update on my visa even as of now. Have written numerous mails to DIBP too but no revert. 

Even called them on their helpline on 24th and as per them my application is in process and there is no significance pendency. 

Request you all to please help.


----------



## Reemhassan

apurvapa said:


> hii
> 
> has any one applied for NSW 489 northern inland?


Hi apurvapa,
i apply for the nomination 5 days ago, what about you??


----------



## Immigrator

Manish786 said:


> Team,
> 
> Someone help please. I had lodged my visa application in February 2017 for SA under 149212 customer services.
> 
> But I haven’t got any update on my visa even as of now. Have written numerous mails to DIBP too but no revert.
> 
> Even called them on their helpline on 24th and as per them my application is in process and there is no significance pendency.
> 
> Request you all to please help.


Hi man, I Applied for 489 visa SA on 29th of May 2017. It's been 190 days since I lodged. when I talked to my lawyer for this length of time, she said it is maybe because of the number of foreign travelings I have had because when you have records of many vacations abroad, they become suspicious that maybe you have committed felony in a country, so they check more intensely. And also it is dependent on case officer, some of them process applicants fast but some of them are very slow and meticulous.

My question is: have you had many vacations abroad? or have had any problem with your application like making some mistakes in your forms since they can delay your grant?


----------



## steelz

Immigrator said:


> Hi man, I Applied for 489 visa SA on 29th of May 2017. It's been 190 days since I lodged. when I talked to my lawyer for this length of time, she said it is maybe because of the number of foreign travelings I have had because when you have records of many vacations abroad, they become suspicious that maybe you have committed felony in a country, so they check more intensely. And also it is dependent on case officer, some of them process applicants fast but some of them are very slow and meticulous.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is: have you had many vacations abroad? or have had any problem with your application like making some mistakes in your forms since they can delay your grant?




I travelled to many countries as well , how many countries have u been to ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

Immigrator said:


> Hi man, I Applied for 489 visa SA on 29th of May 2017. It's been 190 days since I lodged. when I talked to my lawyer for this length of time, she said it is maybe because of the number of foreign travelings I have had because when you have records of many vacations abroad, they become suspicious that maybe you have committed felony in a country, so they check more intensely. And also it is dependent on case officer, some of them process applicants fast but some of them are very slow and meticulous.
> 
> My question is: have you had many vacations abroad? or have had any problem with your application like making some mistakes in your forms since they can delay your grant?



I think this is true if you have traveled to many country than they will be doing security checks for all the country and again it also depend on case officer to case officer. 


Regards


----------



## Immigrator

Hi guys, Today, I received my grant. It has been 6 months and I'm sure anyone here in this forum sooner or later will receive their grants. Thank you all. Here is my timeline:
.................................
Visa Application: 29 May 2017
CO asking for medicals and PCC: 10 June 2017
submitting all documents: 28 June 2017
Visa Granted: 8 Dec 2017


----------



## Immigrator

steelz said:


> I travelled to many countries as well , how many countries have u been to ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have travelled to just 4 countries but to some of them over 6 times.


----------



## steelz

Immigrator said:


> Hi guys, Today, I received my grant. It has been 6 months and I'm sure anyone here in this forum sooner or later will receive their grants. Thank you all. Here is my timeline:
> .................................
> Visa Application: 29 May 2017
> CO asking for medicals and PCC: 10 June 2017
> submitting all documents: 28 June 2017
> Visa Granted: 8 Dec 2017




Good news, congratulationssssss 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apurvapa

Reemhassan said:


> apurvapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> hii
> 
> has any one applied for NSW 489 northern inland?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi apurvapa,
> i apply for the nomination 5 days ago, what about you??
Click to expand...


I have not applied yet..just because i am lil'bit worrying about the job availability and housing.

Any one know here about the job availability in northern inland? Is it good place to leave and work??


Plz help me out with this?


----------



## santzz123

Immigrator said:


> Hi guys, Today, I received my grant. It has been 6 months and I'm sure anyone here in this forum sooner or later will receive their grants. Thank you all. Here is my timeline:
> .................................
> Visa Application: 29 May 2017
> CO asking for medicals and PCC: 10 June 2017
> submitting all documents: 28 June 2017
> Visa Granted: 8 Dec 2017




Congrats!! Did you apply for south australia??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrator

Thank you steelz and santz123 . I hope you get yours soon. Actually, i applied for SA 489 visa and i should be in australia before 18 june 2018. If you have any more questions, plz ask.


----------



## preetpal22

*congrats for your visa*

:caked::caked:congrats


----------



## Sucess

Hello guys, please I will like to know if anyone has gone through Agricultural Technician 311111.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## preetpal22

Immigrator said:


> Hi guys, Today, I received my grant. It has been 6 months and I'm sure anyone here in this forum sooner or later will receive their grants. Thank you all. Here is my timeline:
> .................................
> Visa Application: 29 May 2017
> CO asking for medicals and PCC: 10 June 2017
> submitting all documents: 28 June 2017
> Visa Granted: 8 Dec 2017


congrats Dear!!!!! what is your occupation code?
How many times CO contacted you and which documents you submitted along with medicals and PCC?


----------



## Immigrator

preetpal22 said:


> congrats Dear!!!!! what is your occupation code?
> How many times CO contacted you and which documents you submitted along with medicals and PCC?


Thanks, my code is 249311. My Co contacted me once for documents like PCC and medicals and my wife's IELTS. I had one month to supply these documents.


----------



## preetpal22

Thanks for the Quick reply..


----------



## sbmk

Hi,

Congratulations. I have found this occupation on supplementary skill list. How much score you got in IELTS/PTE. 
Undergone the whole process by yourself or any Consultancy ?


----------



## Ekam Rathore

*263312*

My husband ANZSCO code is 263312 Telecommunications network engineer. Skill assessment came out to be positive. We submitted EOI on Oct 10, 2017 with 65 points. Haven't received any status yet. When can we expect the result so that we can process ahead with medical and pcc? Its family sponsored visa.


----------



## Immigrator

sbmk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations. I have found this occupation on supplementary skill list. How much score you got in IELTS/PTE.
> Undergone the whole process by yourself or any Consultancy ?


Thank you man, actually I took pte and got high score equal to IELTS score of 8 in each skill .I applied through high-point system and got 75 points + 10 points of 489 sponsorship.so totally 85 points. Also, I had a Mara consultant. Hope it helps.


----------



## micky2060

Hi Guys ! I have got my grant today so happy.... Thank you to all for advising me throught my journey for getting grant... I would love to share my timelines...

Occupation : Cook
Points : 60
EOI submitted : 26/06/2017
Invited : 30/06/2017
File lodged : 31/07/2017
Grant : 13/12/2017

Direct Grant.....

Thank you to all for your good wishes and help.....

Direct Grant


----------



## Immigrator

micky2060 said:


> Hi Guys ! I have got my grant today so happy.... Thank you to all for advising me throught my journey for getting grant... I would love to share my timelines...
> 
> Occupation : Cook
> Points : 60
> EOI submitted : 26/06/2017
> Invited : 30/06/2017
> File lodged : 31/07/2017
> Grant : 13/12/2017
> 
> Direct Grant.....
> 
> Thank you to all for your good wishes and help.....
> 
> Direct Grant


Congratulations, :horn::horn::horn:


----------



## micky2060

Immigrator said:


> micky2060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys ! I have got my grant today so happy.... Thank you to all for advising me throught my journey for getting grant... I would love to share my timelines...
> 
> Occupation : Cook
> Points : 60
> EOI submitted : 26/06/2017
> Invited : 30/06/2017
> File lodged : 31/07/2017
> Grant : 13/12/2017
> 
> Direct Grant.....
> 
> Thank you to all for your good wishes and help.....
> 
> Direct Grant
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations,
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## preetpal22

micky2060 said:


> Hi Guys ! I have got my grant today so happy.... Thank you to all for advising me throught my journey for getting grant... I would love to share my timelines...
> 
> Occupation : Cook
> Points : 60
> EOI submitted : 26/06/2017
> Invited : 30/06/2017
> File lodged : 31/07/2017
> Grant : 13/12/2017
> 
> Direct Grant.....
> 
> Thank you to all for your good wishes and help.....
> 
> Direct Grant


congrats micky
how many time co contact you


----------



## micky2060

preetpal22 said:


> micky2060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys ! I have got my grant today so happy.... Thank you to all for advising me throught my journey for getting grant... I would love to share my timelines...
> 
> Occupation : Cook
> Points : 60
> EOI submitted : 26/06/2017
> Invited : 30/06/2017
> File lodged : 31/07/2017
> Grant : 13/12/2017
> 
> Direct Grant.....
> 
> Thank you to all for your good wishes and help.....
> 
> Direct Grant
> 
> 
> 
> congrats micky
> how many time co contact you
Click to expand...

I have got direct grant .......... No co contact


----------



## Nasyr

Hi everyone,

I have lodged my 489 visa application on 3rd of November. CO contacted me yesterday and requested for more information. One of the documents he require is “Divorce Certificate”. But the thing is I never got married. I remember I once enquired about bring a spouse to Australia via Email. Please help me out on this. What do I need to do to convince CO that I never got married. 

Thanks in advance for your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

Nasyr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my 489 visa application on 3rd of November. CO contacted me yesterday and requested for more information. One of the documents he require is “Divorce Certificate”. But the thing is I never got married. I remember I once enquired about bring a spouse to Australia via Email. Please help me out on this. What do I need to do to convince CO that I never got married.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tell them you are never married. By the way when did you enquire about bringing spouse to Australia via email ?


----------



## truc

Dear all,

My occupation is 221111: Accountant (General) and my original point is 65. Do I have a chance for 489 - NT? EOI submitted 13 Dec 17.

My points break:
Age: 30
Qualification: 15
Experience: 10
English: 10

Thank you for your time replying!


----------



## fin123

Hi frnds.
I have lodged 489 subsequent entrant visa for my spouse in october 2017. Later in November we have requested a visitor visa (due to the delay in proceessing resident visa ) but it was rejected due to insufficient funds .
I wonder whether the rejection happen in visitor visa could create a negative result for his resident visa ?
Pls if someone faced a similar situation pls share it with me.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## truc

I have searched a lot of information and found that processing time for accountant (general) varies according to each year. The processing time does not depend on DOE or points on any category.

My occupation is 221111: Accountant (General) and my original point is 65. My points break: Age: 30 Qualification: 15 Experience: 10 English: 10

For accountant it seems all doors are closed except you have a job offer in TAS, high point in SA, and 489 in NT.

Have any one received ITA from NT for accountant recently, please share you processing time line. One case at this time of previous year, the time line is 01 month after documents submitted and next 02 months for the results.


----------



## Lahsem

ajaymannat said:


> Yaa it will really helpful
> As i am in vetassess stage
> What will be next i am not aware of it
> So hope it will help me too
> 
> ANZSCO:- 312111, architectural draftsperson
> ielts :- overall 6.5
> s:-7 , li :-6.5 , r :-6 , wr:-6
> vetassess docs submitted :- 30-may-2013
> result awaited


how long did it take you roughly for visa grant 3 months


----------



## Araoof

Hello everyone.
I am an Electrical Engineer (ANZSCO 233311).I have 60 points for 189.
My brother is an Australian PR holder and can sponsor me for 489 visa.
Is it possible to get 489 family sponsored visa with 70 points?
If yes..when can I expect an invite for 489..??
Help appreciated 
Thanks.
233111 (Electrical Engineer)
English 20 points PTE (L=90, S=90,R=82,W=85)
AGE 22 
Experience=0
Total 70 (489)


----------



## bhagat.dabas

can i sponsor my sister after i get PR or i have to wait 2 years than only i can sponsor my relatives.

please help


----------



## rameshverma85

422 days over no response till now

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## santzz123

rameshverma85 said:


> 422 days over no response till now
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




Can u share your timeline


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameshverma85

santzz123 said:


> Can u share your timeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Occupation : System Administrator (262113)

Points : 60 
State : 489 NT ( Darwin)

File lodged : 25-Oct-2016

First Co Contact :- 28 Nov 2016

Second Co Contact:- 12 Apr 2017

Waiting for Grant 423 days.....

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## santzz123

rameshverma85 said:


> Occupation : System Administrator (262113)
> 
> Points : 60
> State : 489 NT ( Darwin)
> 
> File lodged : 25-Oct-2016
> 
> First Co Contact :- 28 Nov 2016
> 
> Second Co Contact:- 12 Apr 2017
> 
> Waiting for Grant 423 days.....
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




Yy 2 times co contact can u tell me what documents they asked for??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malikraza

kindly let me know
60 points with state nomination (50+10)
NT Also delay to give sate nomination, whats your experience?


----------



## safoan19

Hi, can anyone explain pls what is the difference between this two for 489 visa-SKILLED REGIONAL and STATE NOMINATED......pls check the attachment....thanks.....


----------



## laju1984

safoan19 said:


> Hi, can anyone explain pls what is the difference between this two for 489 visa-SKILLED REGIONAL and STATE NOMINATED......pls check the attachment....thanks.....


 Regional means 489 Family Sponsored and other is 489 state Sponserd ( nominated)


----------



## crazyaus

malikraza said:


> kindly let me know
> 60 points with state nomination (50+10)
> NT Also delay to give sate nomination, whats your experience?


I think NT also need job offer to apply


----------



## rameshverma85

santzz123 said:


> Yy 2 times co contact can u tell me what documents they asked for??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing just job regarding documents 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyaus

Anzsco code is: 261212
Lodge File: 26-Oct-2017
CO Contact: 30-Nov-17
Upload Required Docs: 13-Dec-2017

Now my current status is: Assessment in Progress

i have front loaded all documents included pcc , medical and form 80 and 1221, but CO contact me for some more business proofs, bcz i am self-employed. That i submitted on 13-dec-2017.

How much time it will take to finalize? and what is the meaning of assessment in progress now??


----------



## manoh

rameshverma85 said:


> Occupation : System Administrator (262113)
> 
> Points : 60
> State : 489 NT ( Darwin)
> 
> File lodged : 25-Oct-2016
> 
> First Co Contact :- 28 Nov 2016
> 
> Second Co Contact:- 12 Apr 2017
> 
> Waiting for Grant 423 days....
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hi, mine same as you lodged on 4 oct 2016. why the second co contact you for? did you try to contact them for the delay reason?

Please let me know. i am too tired and sick of waiting this long way.

be in touch.
thanks
manoh


----------



## infie

Hello Friends,

I need a little advice. Can u tell me the current situation of 489 VISA ? Is it a bit easier to achieve ? Do I have to pay 700 $ to lodge the EOI ? How about the time duration if I lodge it During January 2017? Without going to a consultant i need to know these. Please explain me if u can.


----------



## nader_amj

Guys, for 489 Darwin NT, how can We provide a verifiable financial capability proof? Do we have to get it notarized or it’s enough to upload the original copies and the translations?
I need some clarification on this. please guide!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984

infie said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need a little advice. Can u tell me the current situation of 489 VISA ? Is it a bit easier to achieve ? Do I have to pay 700 $ to lodge the EOI ? How about the time duration if I lodge it During January 2017? Without going to a consultant i need to know these. Please explain me if u can.


 No any fees to lodge EOI


----------



## Zanoor

laju1984 said:


> infie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need a little advice. Can u tell me the current situation of 489 VISA ? Is it a bit easier to achieve ? Do I have to pay 700 $ to lodge the EOI ? How about the time duration if I lodge it During January 2017? Without going to a consultant i need to know these. Please explain me if u can.
> 
> 
> 
> No any fees to lodge EOI
Click to expand...


Yes there is no fees for creating eoi... But if you are applying for NSW Far south coast regional sponsorship you have to pay 770$ to rdafsc.. Dont know about other states/regions


----------



## crazyaus

Anzsco code is: 261212
Lodge File: 26-Oct-2017
CO Contact: 30-Nov-17
Upload Required Docs: 13-Dec-2017

Now my current status is: Assessment in Progress

i have front loaded all documents included pcc , medical and form 80 and 1221, but CO contact me for some more business proofs, bcz i am self-employed. That i submitted on 13-dec-2017.

How much time it will take to finalize? and what is the meaning of assessment in progress now and it shows This application currently being assessed??


----------



## JASN2015

*Sa nomination*



Immigrator said:


> Thank you steelz and santz123 . I hope you get yours soon. Actually, i applied for SA 489 visa and i should be in australia before 18 june 2018. If you have any more questions, plz ask.


Hi Friend,

Congratulations for you grant.

Can you tell me your occupation and total points you got including SA points.

For the SA nominations they ask the 
7.Financial capacity – sufficient funds to settle in South Australia

How you proved it,,,should we present bank statements or just a letter ?.


----------



## JASN2015

infie said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need a little advice. Can u tell me the current situation of 489 VISA ? Is it a bit easier to achieve ? Do I have to pay 700 $ to lodge the EOI ? How about the time duration if I lodge it During January 2017? Without going to a consultant i need to know these. Please explain me if u can.


Hi friend,

There is no free for a EOI and you can lodge any number of EOI freely.

Anyway What is your occupation and the total marks you got including SS 10 marks.
You dont have to go to consultants,,because they only rely on money rather than giving advice to there clients.
Do it yourself. This is very easy process you can take advice from experts in this forum like me


----------



## Oracle.2015

CO contacted me on 27-DEC-2017 for VAC payment of spouse. Paid on 28-DEC-2017.

What is next ? when should I get response from CO now ?

Regards.


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi

Can someone reply on the below.



crazyaus said:


> Anzsco code is: 261212
> Lodge File: 26-Oct-2017
> CO Contact: 30-Nov-17
> Upload Required Docs: 13-Dec-2017
> 
> Now my current status is: Assessment in Progress
> 
> i have front loaded all documents included pcc , medical and form 80 and 1221, but CO contact me for some more business proofs, bcz i am self-employed. That i submitted on 13-dec-2017.
> 
> How much time it will take to finalize? and what is the meaning of assessment in progress now and it shows This application currently being assessed??


----------



## zpat978

Now just wait for the good news.. i guess after the holidays you should get grant.... 



Oracle.2015 said:


> CO contacted me on 27-DEC-2017 for VAC payment of spouse. Paid on 28-DEC-2017.
> 
> What is next ? when should I get response from CO now ?
> 
> Regards.


----------



## zpat978

Depends on CO when you will get next response i guess all done now... just have to wait for the grant... 



Madhukaushik said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone reply on the below.


----------



## Oracle.2015

zpat978 said:


> Now just wait for the good news.. i guess after the holidays you should get grant....


Thanks mate. When will be the DIBP offices open after holidays ?
Don't they ask anything after VAC payment ?

Regards.


----------



## utchey

Hello Team,

So i submitted my 489 visa application on 30th October 2017 and i front loaded everything.

On the 8th December i got an email from GSM Adelaide for assessment commencement since that time nothing from them no Co contact .

I was wondering when the grant will come or will i still get co contact at this time?

Finally my husband has been denied visa once from uk in 2015 due to insufficient fund and i filled same in our form 1221, my question is do they verify embassy? will such verification be part of the delay?

My rent will expire this march i really want to make the move as soon as grant is out to avoid renewing again.

What is the maximum timeline again for 489 visa processing.

Thanks all


----------



## laju1984

utchey said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> So i submitted my 489 visa application on 30th October 2017 and i front loaded everything.
> 
> On the 8th December i got an email from GSM Adelaide for assessment commencement since that time nothing from them no Co contact .
> 
> I was wondering when the grant will come or will i still get co contact at this time?
> 
> Finally my husband has been denied visa once from uk in 2015 due to insufficient fund and i filled same in our form 1221, my question is do they verify embassy? will such verification be part of the delay?
> 
> My rent will expire this march i really want to make the move as soon as grant is out to avoid renewing again.
> 
> What is the maximum timeline again for 489 visa processing.
> 
> Thanks all


 No one can say exactly about either CO contact or grant....U have to wait....


----------



## zpat978

I think they open next week. My understanding is they would ask for VAC 2 payment only if satisfied with everything else. which region you applied and which visa?



Oracle.2015 said:


> Thanks mate. When will be the DIBP offices open after holidays ?
> Don't they ask anything after VAC payment ?
> 
> Regards.


----------



## crazyaus

Madhukaushik said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone reply on the below.


Lodge File: 26-Oct-2017
CO Contact: 30-Nov-17
Upload Required Docs: 13-Dec-2017

Now my current status is: Assessment in Progress

i have front loaded all documents included pcc , medical and form 80 and 1221, but CO contact me for some more business proofs, bcz i am self-employed. That i submitted on 13-dec-2017.

How much time it will take to finalize? and what is the meaning of assessment in progress now and it shows This application currently being assessed??

still i am waiting???????????????


----------



## psatuja

*489 Visa Grant - SA(South Australia)*

Hi,

Has anyone received 489 Visa Grant for South Australia? 

I'm waiting for Visa Grant from 30th Nov 2017 and haven't heard anything from CO. 

Thanks


----------



## marouthu

Good question 
But according to my observation, many of them who got visa grant are not going to reply here as their purpose is served.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978

I have grant for 489 far south cost


----------



## marouthu

zpat978 said:


> I have grant for 489 far south cost


Gr8 may I know is it state or relative sponsored.. And for which occupation and when did you apply
That would be helpful thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanlal

psatuja said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone received 489 Visa Grant for South Australia?
> 
> I'm waiting for Visa Grant from 30th Nov 2017 and haven't heard anything from CO.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I applied on 20th November 2017 and waiting for a grant too. Normal processing time is between 5 to 8 months and it can come anytime before that too. 

CO gets assigned only if additional documents are required. All the best


----------



## Oracle.2015

zpat978 said:


> I think they open next week. My understanding is they would ask for VAC 2 payment only if satisfied with everything else. which region you applied and which visa?


Thanks for information bro.

I did apply for SA and 489 visa


----------



## Gurwinder41

Ur application was onshore or offshore ..bcz I also have applied for 489 as cook from India ..did they verify ur exp


----------



## Gurwinder41

micky2060 said:


> I have got direct grant .......... No co contact


Ur application was onshore or offshore ..bcz I also have applied for 489 as cook from India ..did they verify ur exp


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

Oracle.2015 said:


> Thanks for information bro.
> 
> I did apply for SA and 489 visa


Now DBIP has changed the timing from 5 to 8 months to 10 months, it is very frustrating though only option to wait patiently.


----------



## JASN2015

Hi friends,

For SA NOMINATION process,they request below to prove, 

7.Financial capacity – sufficient funds to settle in South Australia

Please clarify it is a just a letter or should I produce bank statements or something ?

If it is a letter,,,please send me a sample.
Your reply is very much appreciated.


----------



## Oracle.2015

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> Now DBIP has changed the timing from 5 to 8 months to 10 months, it is very frustrating though only option to wait patiently.


Oh.. 10 months ? 
That's too much time ... Yes, waiting patiently.


----------



## safoan19

Hi Everyone,
I have a small queries. Me too also applied for the SA and submitted my visa application on 24 Nov,2017....

Is it the state nomination officer (i mean which officer approved the state nomination) will be the same for the visa officer? 

Or

It is totally 2 different department officer will check all the documents separately uploaded into the system.

Please share any idea if anyone knows. 
Thank You,
Safoan.


----------



## NB

safoan19 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a small queries. Me too also applied for the SA and submitted my visa application on 24 Nov,2017....
> 
> Is it the state nomination officer (i mean which officer approved the state nomination) will be the same for the visa officer?
> 
> Or
> 
> It is totally 2 different department officer will check all the documents separately uploaded into the system.
> 
> Please share any idea if anyone knows.
> Thank You,
> Safoan.


The state nomination is done at the state level and their role ends there

The actual visa issue processing is done at the federal level and your documentation will be subjected to a very high degree of scrutiny as compared to at the nomination stage

They are 2 very different set of officers and offices who will deal
Cheers


----------



## Gurwinder41

*Gurwinder*



micky2060 said:


> I have got direct grant .......... No co contact


Can I have ur email Id plz


----------



## zpat978

State sponsored software eng...



marouthu said:


> zpat978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have grant for 489 far south cost
> 
> 
> 
> Gr8 may I know is it state or relative sponsored.. And for which occupation and when did you apply
> That would be helpful thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## arif valani

Hey guys, this is my first post in this group. 

I recently got an invite in 489 family sponsored subclass. But while I was filling the visa application, i realized I have done a major mistake.

My sponsor has changed his address, he is in the same town but different suburb, the post code has changed from 3123 to 3146. EOI says 3123 but actually right now he lives in 3146. 

So will that be a major problem or will they let it go since it is the same town and I didn't lie in my eoi as he lived their but i forgot to update. Anyone who might have made a similar mistake can guide me.

And secondly i just read on skill select website that you won't be getting two invites at the same time, for e.g. if you have a 190 invite you won't be considered for a 189 invite. So does that mean that I won't be getting a 189 invite as i am having a 489 invite because I am expecting 189 invite soon.

Any opinions or suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## safoan19

newbienz said:


> The state nomination is done at the state level and their role ends there
> 
> The actual visa issue processing is done at the federal level and your documentation will be subjected to a very high degree of scrutiny as compared to at the nomination stage
> 
> They are 2 very different set of officers and offices who will deal
> Cheers


Hi,
Thank you so much for your information...really appreciate it....

safoan.


----------



## NB

arif valani said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post in this group.
> 
> I recently got an invite in 489 family sponsored subclass. But while I was filling the visa application, i realized I have done a major mistake.
> 
> My sponsor has changed his address, he is in the same town but different suburb, the post code has changed from 3123 to 3146. EOI says 3123 but actually right now he lives in 3146.
> 
> So will that be a major problem or will they let it go since it is the same town and I didn't lie in my eoi as he lived their but i forgot to update. Anyone who might have made a similar mistake can guide me.
> 
> And secondly i just read on skill select website that you won't be getting two invites at the same time, for e.g. if you have a 190 invite you won't be considered for a 189 invite. So does that mean that I won't be getting a 189 invite as i am having a 489 invite because I am expecting 189 invite soon.
> 
> Any opinions or suggestions are more than welcome.


Wrong pin code and address should not be an issue. Entire VIC addresses are allowed to sponsor . 

To be on the safe side, keep some evidence of your sponsor old and new address like utility bills etc with you which you can submit to the CO, if asked

Make sure that you give the correct address in the visa application 

If you have the applications for 489 and 189 in the same EOI, then you will not be considered for 189 invites Till the current 489 invite lapses I.e. 60 days 

If they are in separate EOIs then no issues.
Your application will be considered for invites under 189 round as per seniority 


Cheers


----------



## arif valani

newbienz said:


> arif valani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, this is my first post in this group.
> 
> I recently got an invite in 489 family sponsored subclass. But while I was filling the visa application, i realized I have done a major mistake.
> 
> My sponsor has changed his address, he is in the same town but different suburb, the post code has changed from 3123 to 3146. EOI says 3123 but actually right now he lives in 3146.
> 
> So will that be a major problem or will they let it go since it is the same town and I didn't lie in my eoi as he lived their but i forgot to update. Anyone who might have made a similar mistake can guide me.
> 
> And secondly i just read on skill select website that you won't be getting two invites at the same time, for e.g. if you have a 190 invite you won't be considered for a 189 invite. So does that mean that I won't be getting a 189 invite as i am having a 489 invite because I am expecting 189 invite soon.
> 
> Any opinions or suggestions are more than welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong pin code and address should not be an issue. Entire VIC addresses are allowed to sponsor .
> 
> To be on the safe side, keep some evidence of your sponsor old and new address like utility bills etc with you which you can submit to the CO, if asked
> 
> Make sure that you give the correct address in the visa application
> 
> If you have the applications for 489 and 189 in the same EOI, then you will not be considered for 189 invites Till the current 489 invite lapses I.e. 60 days
> 
> If they are in separate EOIs then no issues.
> Your application will be considered for invites under 189 round as per seniority
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot. Your reply really eased my nerves to a great extent. 

And thankfully my agent has filed two different EOIs. So now keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the best.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

sarah.nimendry said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> For SA NOMINATION process,they request below to prove,
> 
> 7.Financial capacity – sufficient funds to settle in South Australia
> 
> Please clarify it is a just a letter or should I produce bank statements or something ?
> 
> If it is a letter,,,please send me a sample.
> Your reply is very much appreciated.


You do not need to provide either a bank statement or letter, so do not worry. All the best!


----------



## infie

I want to know about the process of 190 & 489. I know roughly. But i need a clear picture. I went through so many threads, but still got some confusing things. What is pre invitation ? What is better? Filling 3 different EOI for 189 190 489.


----------



## KK12

I am electrical engineer and want to apply for South Australia state sponsorship and I am currently in Sydney under 476 sub class .

My details are :
Code: 233311 Electrical Engineer 
EA done : 15 Points 
Pte : 10 Points 
Age : 30
No experience 

I want to souther Australia 489 state sponsorship,
Please guide me brother and I will be really happy to hear from you.


Many thanks,


----------



## rameshverma85

Oracle.2015 said:


> CO contacted me on 27-DEC-2017 for VAC payment of spouse. Paid on 28-DEC-2017.
> 
> What is next ? when should I get response from CO now ?
> 
> Regards.


What is your timeline ?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 but I never explored 489 visa. However, with my current points it is not possible to get an invite at all. Therefore, I am thinking to apply for 489. I have 70 pints including ss for 489 as a developer programmer. Is there any chance of invitation from NSW or VIC or any other state with such score. And what about 75 points? Are 75 points enough to get an invitation?


----------



## chamil

Hi guys. I have submitted my eoi on 3rd jannuary as an electrician with 60 points.489 family sponsored .anyone know about the next invitation round?


----------



## benhyb515

Hi all,

My relatives are willing to sponsor but they live in Postcode 4171 - Brisbane, Queensland. Are they eligible to sponsor us as I have seen from the official web site that "Excludes Greater Brisbane area and the Gold Coast." Or this condition only applies to state sponsorship.

Thanks!


----------



## NB

benhyb515 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My relatives are willing to sponsor but they live in Postcode 4171 - Brisbane, Queensland. Are they eligible to sponsor us as I have seen from the official web site that "Excludes Greater Brisbane area and the Gold Coast." Or this condition only applies to state sponsorship.
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately your relatives live in a post code due to which they are In eligible to sponsor you

Only these post code residents are eligible to sponsor relatives s for 489

Queensland	Postcode areas 4019-4028, 4037-4050, 4079-4100, 4114, 4118, 4124-4150, 4158-4168, 4180-4899 (anywhere except Brisbane metropolitan area)

If you have any other relatives in these post codes then they can sponsor yiu

Cheers


----------



## Vivek6_m

benhyb515 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My relatives are willing to sponsor but they live in Postcode 4171 - Brisbane, Queensland. Are they eligible to sponsor us as I have seen from the official web site that "Excludes Greater Brisbane area and the Gold Coast." Or this condition only applies to state sponsorship.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

If your relative lives in Queensland or New South Wales, they must live outside the metropolitan area. You must live in the same designated area as your relative.

But, Your relative can be living in any part of Victoria, Western Australia, South Australia, Northern Territory and Tasmania.


----------



## Owami

Hi guys

Just posting my timeline to motivate someone here..all the best to everybody who's still waiting for their visa/invitation.


----------



## salahalgadi

Owami said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just posting my timeline to motivate someone here..all the best to everybody who's still waiting for their visa/invitation.


congratulations if you got your visa grant bu can you share your time line here as i cant see it


----------



## utchey

Hello Team,

ok about 489 visa application timeline when should one start calculating the 5-10 months time frame is it from date of submission or when one gets immi commencement mail.

I really need to know as i submitted 30th October but got immi commencement mail on 8th December almost a month later .

Can someone enlighten me on this email commencement (This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
processing.) does it mean they have started the process before this 8th December or just started as at that date.

I understand nobody is Home affairs but gurus in the house can help

N/B no co contact yet or employment verification fingers crossed but the anxiety......


Thanks guys


----------



## NB

utchey said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> ok about 489 visa application timeline when should one start calculating the 5-10 months time frame is it from date of submission or when one gets immi commencement mail.
> 
> I really need to know as i submitted 30th October but got immi commencement mail on 8th December almost a month later .
> 
> Can someone enlighten me on this email commencement (This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> processing.) does it mean they have started the process before this 8th December or just started as at that date.
> 
> I understand nobody is Home affairs but gurus in the house can help
> 
> N/B no co contact yet or employment verification fingers crossed but the anxiety......
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


The 5-10 months is just a guideline

You can calculate it from the date you submitted the complete application and finished uploading the documents

Many members don’t even get the commencement email and get a grant
Don’t read too much into the same

You have done your part.
Now wait for CO contact or the grant
And stop counting the days
It will only increase your stress and anxiety and serve no purpose 

Cheers


----------



## utchey

Any one heading to Queensland Toowoomba to be precise Holla so we can hook up.

or if anyone knows more about Tbay please indicate and educate it will be of help although am doing my own search but first hand info wont be bad.

Take a pick guys Toowoomba or Sunshine coast which one is better .

Thanks again.


----------



## dar8

Just an update on our post 489 journey , we arrived here in Tasmania in September , finding cheap accommodation and employment with no contacts was difficult. We stayed at airbnb properties for a couple of months , renting a home in Tasmania through agencies is very difficult there are less rental properties and so many people apply for them , you should have good previous rental history , credit history and personal references to improve chances of securing one so be prepared to stay in expensive temporary accommodation for a couple of months. However after first few months of struggling we managed to secure a rental home and also I managed to find full time employment in my own field. So far, from my experience tips i can give someone who wish to arrive in Tasmania on 489 is to bring sufficient funds to survive at least 3 months without a job this is very very important, come prepared for rejection but keep applying for jobs everyday you'll eventually find a full time job . good thing about tas is you and your dependents are eligible to study at tastafe as a local student so you only have to pay what locals pay for it. Also it's very beautiful and quiet here. It's been a very difficult few months but at the end of the day It's all worth it


----------



## arif valani

dar8 said:


> Just an update on our post 489 journey , we arrived here in Tasmania in September , finding cheap accommodation and employment with no contacts was difficult. We stayed at airbnb properties for a couple of months , renting a home in Tasmania through agencies is very difficult there are less rental properties and so many people apply for them , you should have good previous rental history , credit history and personal references to improve chances of securing one so be prepared to stay in expensive temporary accommodation for a couple of months. However after first few months of struggling we managed to secure a rental home and also I managed to find full time employment in my own field. So far, from my experience tips i can give someone who wish to arrive in Tasmania on 489 is to bring sufficient funds to survive at least 3 months without a job this is very very important, come prepared for rejection but keep applying for jobs everyday you'll eventually find a full time job . good thing about tas is you and your dependents are eligible to study at tastafe as a local student so you only have to pay what locals pay for it. Also it's very beautiful and quiet here. It's been a very difficult few months but at the end of the day It's all worth it


?????


----------



## JASN2015

DeepaliVohra said:


> You do not need to provide either a bank statement or letter, so do not worry. All the best!


Thank you very much for the reply


----------



## hemant.sharma90

Hi All,

Hope you are doing great !

I have filed my EOI under Marketing Specialist in Dec'16 with 55 + 5 State sponsorship = 60 points in sub class 190 for NSW but so far there is no development on the same. I have read somewhere in this blog that if i now change the sub class from 190 to 489 then the date of effect will also change as it is changing the points from 60 to 65. 

Could anybody please confirm whether I should create one new account using different email address and lodge a new EOI under sub class 489 or just wait for sometime.

Looking forward for your help here


----------



## zpat978

Keep ur current EOI as it is and create a new one for 489 u can have multiple EOI using same email id so that is not a problem. Remember for 489 you need to apply to state first and when they are ready to sponsor you will get invite to apply EOI. 




hemant.sharma90 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you are doing great !
> 
> I have filed my EOI under Marketing Specialist in Dec'16 with 55 + 5 State sponsorship = 60 points in sub class 190 for NSW but so far there is no development on the same. I have read somewhere in this blog that if i now change the sub class from 190 to 489 then the date of effect will also change as it is changing the points from 60 to 65.
> 
> Could anybody please confirm whether I should create one new account using different email address and lodge a new EOI under sub class 489 or just wait for sometime.
> 
> Looking forward for your help here


----------



## aafs88

dar8 said:


> Just an update on our post 489 journey , we arrived here in Tasmania in September , finding cheap accommodation and employment with no contacts was difficult. We stayed at airbnb properties for a couple of months , renting a home in Tasmania through agencies is very difficult there are less rental properties and so many people apply for them , you should have good previous rental history , credit history and personal references to improve chances of securing one so be prepared to stay in expensive temporary accommodation for a couple of months. However after first few months of struggling we managed to secure a rental home and also I managed to find full time employment in my own field. So far, from my experience tips i can give someone who wish to arrive in Tasmania on 489 is to bring sufficient funds to survive at least 3 months without a job this is very very important, come prepared for rejection but keep applying for jobs everyday you'll eventually find a full time job . good thing about tas is you and your dependents are eligible to study at tastafe as a local student so you only have to pay what locals pay for it. Also it's very beautiful and quiet here. It's been a very difficult few months but at the end of the day It's all worth it


Thanks a ton for sharing your experience. It really helps us, who are making the move on 489.  

All the best for future endeavors!


----------



## zpat978

Hey thank you for ur exp. I will be moving to Far South Coast soon little worried about getting accomodation. 



dar8 said:


> Just an update on our post 489 journey , we arrived here in Tasmania in September , finding cheap accommodation and employment with no contacts was difficult. We stayed at airbnb properties for a couple of months , renting a home in Tasmania through agencies is very difficult there are less rental properties and so many people apply for them , you should have good previous rental history , credit history and personal references to improve chances of securing one so be prepared to stay in expensive temporary accommodation for a couple of months. However after first few months of struggling we managed to secure a rental home and also I managed to find full time employment in my own field. So far, from my experience tips i can give someone who wish to arrive in Tasmania on 489 is to bring sufficient funds to survive at least 3 months without a job this is very very important, come prepared for rejection but keep applying for jobs everyday you'll eventually find a full time job . good thing about tas is you and your dependents are eligible to study at tastafe as a local student so you only have to pay what locals pay for it. Also it's very beautiful and quiet here. It's been a very difficult few months but at the end of the day It's all worth it


----------



## hemant.sharma90

zpat978 said:


> Keep ur current EOI as it is and create a new one for 489 u can have multiple EOI using same email id so that is not a problem. Remember for 489 you need to apply to state first and when they are ready to sponsor you will get invite to apply EOI.



Thank you so much for your kind response.

Couple of questions :

You have mentioned that I can create a new EOI under sub class 489 with the same email id as i used for filing my EOI in 190. Dont you think I should be filling with a different email id.

You have mentioned that for 489, you have to apply for state first however, i am applying for NSW and there is no separate SS portal for NSW. How do I go about it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mandip

Hello guys,
Can anyone help me for which state I fill my application. I applied earlier for Victoria but they say NO. Now I had applied for NSW under 190 but chances are less. So please help me in 489 that where to apply and how to apply


----------



## Mandip

My points are 60 for 189


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

Mandip said:


> Hello guys,
> Can anyone help me for which state I fill my application. I applied earlier for Victoria but they say NO. Now I had applied for NSW under 190 but chances are less. So please help me in 489 that where to apply and how to apply


it depends on the occupation and current points to get the invitation please check on immigration tracking or DIBP site as per your occupation what is current trend..


----------



## Hazelnutlatte

hemant.sharma90 said:


> zpat978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep ur current EOI as it is and create a new one for 489 u can have multiple EOI using same email id so that is not a problem. Remember for 489 you need to apply to state first and when they are ready to sponsor you will get invite to apply EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind response.
> 
> Couple of questions :
> 
> You have mentioned that I can create a new EOI under sub class 489 with the same email id as i used for filing my EOI in 190. Dont you think I should be filling with a different email id.
> 
> You have mentioned that for 489, you have to apply for state first however, i am applying for NSW and there is no separate SS portal for NSW. How do I go about it.
> 
> Thanks in advance
Click to expand...


This is the page with the NSW guidelines for visa 489 sponsorship. You have to check which region sponsors your application. https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...tion/skilled-regional-nominated-migration-489


----------



## YoGangsta

Hi all!

I have a friend who got 489 invitation by just filling EOI on the Skillselect. However, this did not happen to me yet, while I have been waiting for CO contact since June. Some people here said that to get 489 you need firstly fill RDA`s requirements, ie send them documents and pay money, and only after that state will promote you to the Skillselect team for CO. 
So who is right? Why my friend was invited and did not pay 700 dollars and sent everything to state?


----------



## Smarffy

YoGangsta said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a friend who got 489 invitation by just filling EOI on the Skillselect. However, this did not happen to me yet, while I have been waiting for CO contact since June. Some people here said that to get 489 you need firstly fill RDA`s requirements, ie send them documents and pay money, and only after that state will promote you to the Skillselect team for CO.
> So who is right? Why my friend was invited and did not pay 700 dollars and sent everything to state?




It’s clearly stated on their website that no applications will be processed without paying the processing fees. So probably your friend is not sharing the complete information or applied for any other state, since every state has its own criteria and process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy

What are the dos and dont’s for fsc nsw? Thinking to apply after having no hope for 190 or 189. My anzsco is 263111 and points are 60. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salahalgadi

If you are seeking nomination from Nsw regional ,like myself two month ago , you must first fill their assessment R form and submit your documents, also pay the fees ,then wait for their approval which will be followed by skill select invitation to apply and that is what happened to me , each state have its own occupation and its own assessment fees and procedure so you have to check the RDA's web site and see their requirement 


YoGangsta said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a friend who got 489 invitation by just filling EOI on the Skillselect. However, this did not happen to me yet, while I have been waiting for CO contact since June. Some people here said that to get 489 you need firstly fill RDA`s requirements, ie send them documents and pay money, and only after that state will promote you to the Skillselect team for CO.
> So who is right? Why my friend was invited and did not pay 700 dollars and sent everything to state?


----------



## YoGangsta

I have just one month until lose 5 points for age. Is one month enough to apply and be selected for the regional sponsorship?


----------



## Smarffy

Are there any rejections for ict or 263111 precisely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudum

Hello Experts..... I have already uploaded my documents through immiaccount on 28th September. Last Wednesday 10th CO had asked for PCC as I have mistakenly missed to upload it and uploaded the PCC on same day. Please tell me on your experience how long it will take to receive the golden email. Further, expats in the same boat, let's get in touch so that we can ease the pain of waiting.


----------



## safoan19

Hi Everyone,

I have lodged my visa application (489) on the 24 Nov, 2017 and with all the necessary documents uploaded upfront including PCC and MEDICAL...

Its going to be near 8 weeks and still my Immi account showing "APPLICATION RECEIVED AND WILL ASSESS........".......

My query is ........

Will the status is going to change to "ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS" before the grant or CO Contact....

OR 

It can be direct grant (may be) straight without any changes.......

Hope my application is not lost in somewhere in the web as there is no changes in my status........(HA HA HA)....

Please share your experience or any info if you have.....


Thank you,
Safoan.


----------



## NB

safoan19 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application (489) on the 24 Nov, 2017 and with all the necessary documents uploaded upfront including PCC and MEDICAL...
> 
> Its going to be near 8 weeks and still my Immi account showing "APPLICATION RECEIVED AND WILL ASSESS........".......
> 
> My query is ........
> 
> Will the status is going to change to "ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS" before the grant or CO Contact....
> 
> OR
> 
> It can be direct grant (may be) straight without any changes.......
> 
> Hope my application is not lost in somewhere in the web as there is no changes in my status........(HA HA HA)....
> 
> Please share your experience or any info if you have.....
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> Safoan.


I got my direct grant without any change in the status in the interim 

Cheers


----------



## safoan19

newbienz said:


> I got my direct grant without any change in the status in the interim
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz,
Thanks for your reply. Really appreciate.....


----------



## sanlal

Hi everyone,

Received my direct grant today for SA 489 visa in 55 days of lodging visa. This forum really been very helpful. I did the entire process on my own with the help of this forum. 

I wish each and everyone waiting for a grant to get a visa. 

All the best.


----------



## Smarffy

sanlal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Received my direct grant today for SA 489 visa in 55 days of lodging visa. This forum really been very helpful. I did the entire process on my own with the help of this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish each and everyone waiting for a grant to get a visa.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best.




Can you share your points break and anzsco? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanlal

Smarffy said:


> Can you share your points break and anzsco?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Age: 30
Education: 15
Work experience: 10
English:20
State Nomination: 10


----------



## infie

Fir 85 pointers it is an direct grant , right? for 75 it is a huge journey. Congratz Mate. Time to fly!!


----------



## utchey

Hello Guys,

DO anyone know what Home affairs ask our employer during employment verification check.

Someone should please respond.

Thank you.


----------



## guri284

*489 Visa awaited since October*

Hi everyone I logged my file on 27 Aug and submitted all docs on 10 Oct. Since then I have not got any update. 
Does anybody have any idea about the average processing time for 489?


----------



## YoGangsta

Did you send your docs to any particular territory?


----------



## kumudum

Hello... it takes around 3 to 04 months. I have lodged docs in last September 28th and waiting. Hopefully you will be granted in February or March. Good luck mate. I'll share any updates.


----------



## safoan19

Hi,
I think it is may be the highest point get the preference at first......lowest point may be preference at later......

I mean highest point achiever will get the grant early and the lower point will get the grant lately.....

Please share your idea experience based on that....

Thank you.


----------



## tusharparashar

*489 fs*

hi,
anyone in 489 Family Sponsorship category and waiting for the visa?


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi

I guess there is no such thing.

High points matters till the point of Invitation. After lodging , complete documentation with maximum proofs and documents makes difference in seeking early grant.

I hope the above makes sense.


safoan19 said:


> Hi,
> I think it is may be the highest point get the preference at first......lowest point may be preference at later......
> 
> I mean highest point achiever will get the grant early and the lower point will get the grant lately.....
> 
> Please share your idea experience based on that....
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## sanjoe88

salahalgadi said:


> If you are seeking nomination from Nsw regional ,like myself two month ago , you must first fill their assessment R form and submit your documents, also pay the fees ,then wait for their approval which will be followed by skill select invitation to apply and that is what happened to me , each state have its own occupation and its own assessment fees and procedure so you have to check the RDA's web site and see their requirement


could you please give us the time line?


----------



## NB

safoan19 said:


> Hi,
> I think it is may be the highest point get the preference at first......lowest point may be preference at later......
> 
> I mean highest point achiever will get the grant early and the lower point will get the grant lately.....
> 
> Please share your idea experience based on that....
> 
> Thank you.


It is the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents you upload, which determines the time taken in processing 

Cheers


----------



## visakh

Hi guys,
Anyone here applied for Diesel Motor Mechanic 321212 on 489 visa category?

Thanks


----------



## zpat978

Hi Visakh, 

You already moved which state? 



visakh said:


> Hi guys,
> Anyone here applied for Diesel Motor Mechanic 321212 on 489 visa category?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## safoan19

Madhukaushik said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess there is no such thing.
> 
> High points matters till the point of Invitation. After lodging , complete documentation with maximum proofs and documents makes difference in seeking early grant.
> 
> I hope the above makes sense.



Hi,
I have been reading few other thread and saw that 189/190 is more faster grant compare with 489.

I have read somewhere in one forum that CO computer shows the highest point achiever at the top of the queue regardless of lodge date (although I am not sure about that)...

Besides that I saw many people normally get the CO first contact within 30 days (average) and CO ask for required documents if any. 

Also keep in mind that December is festive month and lot of holidays. So many officers are on leave. (also read this in forum)

So fingers crossed for good luck and be patient...that's all we can do.....

Thank you.


----------



## Smarffy

Can anyone send me form R. The link on fsc website is broken. I need to apply. Thank in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jalandhar

can someone plz tell me what is the processing time of 489 family sponsored visa, i applied in sep 2017 and my occupation is motor mechanic, at present it's been 4 month.


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

Jalandhar said:


> can someone plz tell me what is the processing time of 489 family sponsored visa, i applied in sep 2017 and my occupation is motor mechanic, at present it's been 4 month.


Please check on DIBP site, State nominated 489 timeline is 5 to 08 months.


----------



## Jalandhar

But dibps site says unavailable due to low volume of application for 489 family sponsored visa...its been 4 months how long i need to wait? so much confused..


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

Jalandhar said:


> But dibps site says unavailable due to low volume of application for 489 family sponsored visa...its been 4 months how long i need to wait? so much confused..


No need to get confused, have patience, people have been waiting for 8 to 12 months. Now after holidays, people are getting grants everyday. Hopefully you will also get it soon..


----------



## nitin1791

what does it exactly means that unavailable due to low volume of applications.. is it positive thing for us or its impacts can delay our visas
thank you


----------



## NB

nitin1791 said:


> what does it exactly means that unavailable due to low volume of applications.. is it positive thing for us or its impacts can delay our visas
> thank you


Wrong post

Cheers


----------



## nitin1791

i meant to say that it is written that time slots are unavailable for 489 family sponsor visa due to low volume of applications. so is it good thing for 489 visaapplicants ??


----------



## Boilingsands

What are the forecasts for 261312 Developer Programmer?

189 Visa - 65 Points* 489 Visa - 70 points* For South Australia


----------



## NB

Boilingsands said:


> What are the forecasts for 261312 Developer Programmer?
> 
> 189 Visa - 65 Points* 489 Visa - 70 points* For South Australia


Sorry
Misdirected you
This thread is for those who are already sponsored 

Post here 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-state-sponsorship-978.html#post13899130

Cheers


----------



## Araoof

Hello everyone.
I am an Electrical Engineer (ANZSCO 233311).
Is it possible to get 489 family sponsored visa with 70 points?
If yes..when can I expect an invite for 489..??
Help appreciated 
Thanks.


----------



## Araoof

Hello everyone.
I am an Electrical Engineer (ANZSCO 233311).
Is it possible to get 489 family sponsored visa with 70 points ?
If yes..when can I expect an invite for 489..??
Help appreciated 
Thanks.


----------



## Jalandhar

anyone know about 489 family sponsored visa time, dibp site says unavailable due to low volume of applications..plzz help


----------



## tusharparashar

hi dude,

I am also 489 FS applicant with sept 2017 as lodgement date and the status is still received.
Personal msg me ur number, ill add u in a whatsapp group of people like us.

Regards,
Tushar Parashar


----------



## tusharparashar

*489 fs*



nitin1791 said:


> what does it exactly means that unavailable due to low volume of applications.. is it positive thing for us or its impacts can delay our visas
> thank you


are u also 489 applicant?
whats ur timeline?


----------



## nitin1791

yes, 489 family sponsor, waiting for grant, but time slots are unavailable, so bit confused right now about low volume of applications, is it positive news for us?? anyone can explain??


----------



## sarbjass

tusharparashar said:


> hi dude,
> 
> I am also 489 FS applicant with sept 2017 as lodgement date and the status is still received.
> Personal msg me ur number, ill add u in a whatsapp group of people like us.
> 
> Regards,
> Tushar Parashar


Hi dude.

I am also 489 FS applicant. Will send you my number through personal msg. Add me in group.


----------



## nitin1791

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate Content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## tusharparashar

*489 fs*



Jalandhar said:


> anyone know about 489 family sponsored visa time, dibp site says unavailable due to low volume of applications..plzz help


share ur contact info bro.


----------



## manoh

hi guys,

does anybody have and experience similar to my condition? what would happen to my bridging visa c once my student visa expire ? if my student visa expire on 10th of March, does bridging visa c comes into effect automatically or should i contact to immigration for update procedure.

Please advice me so i could contact immigration on time with no delay as i am waiting my 489 visa grant for long time and believe i will not get grant before my student visa expire.

Thank you
manoh


----------



## Smarffy

tusharparashar said:


> hi dude,
> 
> 
> 
> I am also 489 FS applicant with sept 2017 as lodgement date and the status is still received.
> 
> Personal msg me ur number, ill add u in a whatsapp group of people like us.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tushar Parashar




State or family? Did you get the invite yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravindrababu7777

Any body here how got fsc 489 recently after reference 141


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

Hello everyone,
I have recently given my pte exam and was able to secure 10points for it and have gone through skillassessment too and got it as "engineering technologist" , total i have 60 points for 189 which is of no use so iam thinking of taking an opportunity for 489sc with 70points.
Please guide me by knowing which state would be a best choice for me.
Many thanks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharparashar

*489 fs*



Smarffy said:


> State or family? Did you get the invite yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Family sponsorship. i got the invite in aug 2017 and lodged visa on sept 2017.


----------



## Jalandhar

anyone grant 489 family visa for victoria. Plz share timeline.


----------



## apurvapa

has any one here applied for nomination for 489 SS in northern inland NSW??


----------



## abhisheklal04

After the visa has been granted, can your sponsor withdraw the sponsorship.?


----------



## sarbjass

Jalandhar said:


> anyone grant 489 family visa for victoria. Plz share timeline.


We have a family sponsored applicants whatsapp group. Most of us have applied for Victoria. If you wish to join that group then send your number via personal message


----------



## Oracle.2015

sarbjass said:


> We have a family sponsored applicants whatsapp group. Most of us have applied for Victoria. If you wish to join that group then send your number via personal message


Hello Bro..

Is there any group for State Sponsored 489 visas ?

Regards


----------



## sarbjass

Oracle.2015 said:


> Hello Bro..
> 
> Is there any group for State Sponsored 489 visas ?
> 
> Regards


Yes. There is 489 combined group also in which both family sponsored and state sponsored applicants are there.


----------



## Oracle.2015

sarbjass said:


> Yes. There is 489 combined group also in which both family sponsored and state sponsored applicants are there.


Can you please add me there ?

Regards


----------



## arun fabregas

Hi guys,

what is the status of western australia for 489 fs, is it closed


----------



## Jalandhar

more than 4 month for 489 family sponsored visa...how long it will take plz anyone have any idea.


----------



## sawtinnmaung

arun fabregas said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> what is the status of western australia for 489 fs, is it closed


WA do not participate 489 in this year according to news. The prime minister officially requested to quit from skillselect program.

WA premier acts on promise for state jobs


----------



## Manish786

Team please help. I had lodged my visa for south Australia 489 in the month of Jan 2017 and when case officer was allotted to me I was further required to submit PCC, Form 80 etc which was duly submitted. 

I haven’t heard anything on my visa after that. I have written few mails to them too and also called them, but no satisfactory reply. 

Could someone please tell how much time do they take.


----------



## keerat

hi,

I am also 489 FS applicant with Aug 2017 as lodgement date and the status is still received.
Personal msg me ur number, ill add u in a whatsapp group of people like us.

Regards,
Keerat Chhina


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi

Your occupation code is 149212 which is under special condition - high points. Can you confirm your points and the date of invitation to understand your case.

Regards 



Manish786 said:


> Team please help. I had lodged my visa for south Australia 489 in the month of Jan 2017 and when case officer was allotted to me I was further required to submit PCC, Form 80 etc which was duly submitted.
> 
> I haven’t heard anything on my visa after that. I have written few mails to them too and also called them, but no satisfactory reply.
> 
> Could someone please tell how much time do they take.


----------



## sanjoe88

Need some advice please!!!
Will there be any problems if I'm changing my student visa to 489 before my course is finished? I mean my education institution is not in my desired regional area. So will there be questions from immigration like, why did took this course if you were going to apply for 489?


----------



## NB

sanjoe88 said:


> Need some advice please!!!
> Will there be any problems if I'm changing my student visa to 489 before my course is finished? I mean my education institution is not in my desired regional area. So will there be questions from immigration like, why did took this course if you were going to apply for 489?


CO have wide ranging powers To ask any question 

You should be Prepared with a credible answer, in case it is asked 

Cheers


----------



## utchey

Hello Guys,

Anyone with co name Alison? and have gotten grant . almost 3months now no employment verification,no co contact just immicommencement mail with her name on it.

Someone said i should be patience menh.... the wait is killing.... how much longer can one wait before we call?

Has anyone in this forum stay up to the 90% timeframe of 8 months?

Just tired of waiting wish us all the best


----------



## NB

utchey said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Anyone with co name Alison? and have gotten grant . almost 3months now no employment verification,no co contact just immicommencement mail with her name on it.
> 
> Someone said i should be patience menh.... the wait is killing.... how much longer can one wait before we call?
> 
> Has anyone in this forum stay up to the 90% timeframe of 8 months?
> 
> Just tired of waiting wish us all the best


It’s not ethical to post the name of the CO in a public forum
It would be better if you don’t do it

Members have been waiting even for 2 years leave alone 8 months 
If you think calling them up will expedite your grant, you are sadly mistaken
You will be given a stock answer, that it’s under processing 

Try calling them up if it makes you feel better
Be prepared to hold the line anything from 1-2 hours, before you can speak to anyone

Cheers


----------



## Manish786

Yes I have travelled to Europe twice in last 2 years. But it was short duration tours as a tourist.


----------



## uetian

Experts i need a quick guidance..
I have applied subsequent entrant visa 489 for my wife and child. After payment of fee, I am not able to upload the documents as attach documents tab is not shown. I can only see attach more documents option.
Kindly someone explain what could be the reason of this.
Regards 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## utchey

oh so sorry about that did know.

Is there a way i can remove the name.

Thanks 





newbienz said:


> It’s not ethical to post the name of the CO in a public forum
> It would be better if you don’t do it
> 
> Members have been waiting even for 2 years leave alone 8 months
> If you think calling them up will expedite your grant, you are sadly mistaken
> You will be given a stock answer, that it’s under processing
> 
> Try calling them up if it makes you feel better
> Be prepared to hold the line anything from 1-2 hours, before you can speak to anyone
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB

utchey said:


> oh so sorry about that did know.
> 
> Is there a way i can remove the name.
> 
> Thanks


You can request the moderators to do it

Cheers


----------



## Romeoprexx

is it possible to get an ITA with 60 points for 489 agricultural technician 311111. Heard points have escalated lately even 70 points cant get ITA for 190


----------



## Raml123

Hi,

I just completed my VISA application for subclass 489 and submitted my medical on 13 January 2017. How much time will it take for the outcome of the application?

Thanks
RAML


----------



## sawtinnmaung

Raml123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just completed my VISA application for subclass 489 and submitted my medical on 13 January 2017. How much time will it take for the outcome of the application?
> 
> Thanks
> RAML


It really depends on case by case. Normally, people said around 4 to 5 months. Since you have submitted documents with medical checkup, CO will only need to contact you for PCC.


----------



## Raml123

Thank you very much. I had submitted my medical on 12 January 2018. I have also submitted my Police Clearance Certificate.

Thanks
RAML


----------



## kumudum

Hello... as per my agent it will take around 03 to 04 months since you have uploaded all the documents. I uploaded docs in September 2017. Although time is up now I am still waiting to grant. Any way wish that yours will receive within the said time fame. Good luck


----------



## kumudum

Agree with you. Better use private message option to communicate those information.


----------



## gopika77

Hi! All.. I have just joined to this forum today..
Happy to read the support from each one.
I have uploaded all the required docs on the 8th of October..awaiting our visa. Applied for skill 149212 which is now under special condition...
Can someone explain special condition?.
Will we stand a chance for visa.

Thanks for the support


----------



## sona0307

*Hi All*

I am sharing my timeline:-

ANZESCO: 261314
Age: 30 ,PTE: 10, Ed+Exp: 15+10, SN:10; Total: 75 points
EOI: 1st August 2017 489 SA
IOA : 17th August 2017 489SA
Visa Applied: 28th August, 2017
CO Contact: 26th September, 2017
Documents Submit: 09th October, 2017
Final Medical of Spouse submit: 8th December, 2017
Visa: Awaited


----------



## sona0307

Any idea when will i get the grant?




sona0307 said:


> I am sharing my timeline:-
> 
> ANZESCO: 261314
> Age: 30 ,PTE: 10, Ed+Exp: 15+10, SN:10; Total: 75 points
> EOI: 1st August 2017 489 SA
> IOA : 17th August 2017 489SA
> Visa Applied: 28th August, 2017
> CO Contact: 26th September, 2017
> Documents Submit: 09th October, 2017
> Final Medical of Spouse submit: 8th December, 2017
> Visa: Awaited


----------



## Romeoprexx

Please House is it still possible to get ITA with 60 points for Agric Technician. VETASSESS reduced my years of experience and i am left with 60 points for 489 because my occupation is only available on regional state sponsorship.

what should i do


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

Any suggestions for sc489 Tasmania??
I have 60 points excluding s.s and proficient english!
Regards

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## psatuja

keerat said:


> hi,
> 
> I am also 489 FS applicant with Aug 2017 as lodgement date and the status is still received.
> Personal msg me ur number, ill add u in a whatsapp group of people like us.
> 
> Regards,
> Keerat Chhina


Let me know your email address, as i m waiting for my 489 Visa Grant for SA. Visa request was submitted on 1st Nov,17

I would like to get added in the group. 

Thanks


----------



## utchey

you should get ITA with 60point since the occupation is not competitive. i got ITA with 60 point for Insurance agent.









Romeoprexx said:


> Please House is it still possible to get ITA with 60 points for Agric Technician. VETASSESS reduced my years of experience and i am left with 60 points for 489 because my occupation is only available on regional state sponsorship.
> 
> what should i do


----------



## Ali.omar

Hello Friends 
Please advise me with these issues 
First i submit Eoi for 489 tasmania without submit sponsored request through tasmania website however now i want to submit a sponsorship for tasmania and they ask for things i dont understand such as 
1- Financial capacity: is there any limits for this finance and can i use my wife property in the application. 
2- what they mean by " attaching a statement of demonstrating your commitment to living in tasmania. 
3- also what is the" research for current employment opportunities in tasmania detailed yr qualifications and experience related to the position "
Please any information will be helpful and appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## Aus Plan

Guys,

What is the latest update on points ? 75 pointers for 489 SA ?


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

Ali.omar said:


> Hello Friends
> Please advise me with these issues
> First i submit Eoi for 489 tasmania without submit sponsored request through tasmania website however now i want to submit a sponsorship for tasmania and they ask for things i dont understand such as
> 1- Financial capacity: is there any limits for this finance and can i use my wife property in the application.
> 2- what they mean by " attaching a statement of demonstrating your commitment to living in tasmania.
> 3- also what is the" research for current employment opportunities in tasmania detailed yr qualifications and experience related to the position "
> Please any information will be helpful and appreciated
> Thanks


Iam planning too for same i.e s.s from Tasmania, i would be grateful if anyone elucidate it to us. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudum

Hello
Anyone who granted visa for lodgements done on August September periods. Still waiting to hear from them. Impatient.....


----------



## Oracle.2015

kumudum said:


> Hello
> Anyone who granted visa for lodgements done on August September periods. Still waiting to hear from them. Impatient.....


I am in the same boat. I did lodge my 489 visa in August.


----------



## kumudum

Is that for SA? I lodged in the end of September. Any idea on how long it will take


----------



## Madhukaushik

Lot of grant are pending from Aug-sep- October. Iam myself ftom October batch, i guess we should be patient and wait for the outcome. 

Regards 




kumudum said:


> Is that for SA? I lodged in the end of September. Any idea on how long it will take


----------



## psatuja

Madhukaushik said:


> Lot of grant are pending from Aug-sep- October. Iam myself ftom October batch, i guess we should be patient and wait for the outcome.
> 
> Regards


I agree even I'm waiting for my 489 Visa for South Australia.


----------



## Aus Plan

psatuja said:


> I agree even I'm waiting for my 489 Visa for South Australia.


Can you share your timeline please?


----------



## Aus Plan

Can you guys please explain me about the NSW sponsership?


----------



## psatuja

Aus Plan said:


> Can you share your timeline please?


EOI # Sept 2017
SA Visa Lodged # 1st Nov 2017 
Overall Pts # 70

As you mentioned before, you had applied for visa before Oct, so looks like there could be a delay here to get Visa Grant. 

I'm following Immitracker too and not finding many visa Grants there as well.


----------



## kenji60

Hi,

I've just joined the forum group. I've lodge for visa 489 FS. 

Here is my timeline:

Visa Lodgement date: 24/08/2017
CO contacted (Asked medicals, additional docs): 25/09/2017
Uploaded medicals: 03/10/2017
Waiting for second installment


----------



## sarbjass

kenji60 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just joined the forum group. I've lodge for visa 489 FS.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodgement date: 24/08/2017
> CO contacted (Asked medicals, additional docs): 25/09/2017
> Uploaded medicals: 03/10/2017
> Waiting for second installment


Hi buddy

Welcome to this forum. Just want to inform you that I am also 489 FS applicant and lodged visa on 6th sep 2017. We have a whasapp group of 489 FS applicants. 
If you want to be the part of that group then send me your number via personal message.

Thanks


----------



## crazyaus

psatuja said:


> I agree even I'm waiting for my 489 Visa for South Australia.


i am also waiting from october month.

lodged: 26-oct-17
CO contact: 30-nov-17
IP Pressed: 13-Dec-17
waiting.......................


----------



## sona0307

Can I share my contact detail here to add in whatsapp group??


----------



## Oracle.2015

kumudum said:


> Is that for SA? I lodged in the end of September. Any idea on how long it will take


Yes, I did lodge for SA (489) in mid of August.


----------



## chubs3

Hey buddy,
Any idea which month people are getting grants. And last when did a person get a grant.
I have also applied in the month of oct and awaiting it.

Thanks,
Chubasco




Madhukaushik said:


> Lot of grant are pending from Aug-sep- October. Iam myself ftom October batch, i guess we should be patient and wait for the outcome.
> 
> Regards


----------



## chubs3

*Hi*

Hi Buddy,
I have sent you a private message. Can you add me to the group.

Thanks,
Chubasco



sarbjass said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> Welcome to this forum. Just want to inform you that I am also 489 FS applicant and lodged visa on 6th sep 2017. We have a whasapp group of 489 FS applicants.
> If you want to be the part of that group then send me your number via personal message.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## YoGangsta

salahalgadi said:


> If you are seeking nomination from Nsw regional ,like myself two month ago , you must first fill their assessment R form and submit your documents, also pay the fees ,then wait for their approval which will be followed by skill select invitation to apply and that is what happened to me , each state have its own occupation and its own assessment fees and procedure so you have to check the RDA's web site and see their requirement


Thanks a lot. Once I sent pre-EOI to RDA they replied and asked to fill full EOI. No waiting anymore :rockon::drum::whoo:
But I am not sure about fees. They offer a form for a credit card, but also they say that this payment must be done with the main payment, I assume with VAC2. So should I fill the form, or pay to RDA before VAC2, or do something else?


----------



## Smarffy

My name on passport is syeda Samar Fatima Rizvi and on educational/references is Samar Fatima or syeda Samar Fatima. Is it going to be a problem for fsc nomination or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safoan19

Hi,
I need some help. 

My Vetassess assessment date is *28 JANUARY, 2015.
*
I received my invitation from SA and lodged my visa application on *24 NOVEMBER,2017*.

What i know is the vetassess result is valid for 3 years. So my result is valid until 28 JANUARY, 2018... (AM I CORRECT)?

I didnt received any news from DIBP regarding my visa application yet. 

So do I need to RENEW my vetassess result now or it is ok as i allready submitted my application.

Please advice.

Thank you.


----------



## Smarffy

When did you lodge your visa? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenji60

Hi, any news on grants?. I've seen on myimmitracker that it's been quite since January 15. They have been granting 189 visas instead.


----------



## sona0307

Anybody who have applied for 489 SA VISA in August’ 2017 and still waiting for the Visa ??


----------



## Oracle.2015

sona0307 said:


> Anybody who have applied for 489 SA VISA in August’ 2017 and still waiting for the Visa ??


Yes, I did lodge my visa in the Mid of August.


----------



## sona0307

Have you heard anything from CO @ oracle ??


----------



## Raml123

Thank you!


----------



## Oracle.2015

sona0307 said:


> Have you heard anything from CO @ oracle ??


Yes..

First CO contact 12-SEP-2017 (WIfe PCC, Wife English or VAC2 required) and we replied on 21-SEP-2017 
Second CO contact 28-DEC-2017 for VAC2, we paid VAC2 fees on 29-DEC-2017.
Now...Waiting & Waiting


----------



## Oracle.2015

sona0307 said:


> Have you heard anything from CO @ oracle ??


Have you heard from CO ? what is your status ?


----------



## sona0307

Oracle.2015 said:


> sona0307 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard anything from CO @ oracle ??
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard from CO ? what is your status ?
Click to expand...

Yes...on 26th Sept, CO asked for PF statement , wife PTE score ..uploaded on 9th October...after that no contact...just waiting ...


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

August applicants be ready, grants are coming through. You will most probably receive it in the coming weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sona0307

Have you heard from anyone who got grant from August batch ???


waqassaleemkhan said:


> August applicants be ready, grants are coming through. You will most probably receive it in the coming weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safoan19

Smarffy said:


> When did you lodge your visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
I have lodged my visa appliation on 24 th novermber ,2017...

thank you.


----------



## Nasyr

Smarffy said:


> My name on passport is syeda Samar Fatima Rizvi and on educational/references is Samar Fatima or syeda Samar Fatima. Is it going to be a problem for fsc nomination or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may be a problem. Just get your name changed on your passport. That will solve the issue.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Smarffy said:


> My name on passport is syeda Samar Fatima Rizvi and on educational/references is Samar Fatima or syeda Samar Fatima. Is it going to be a problem for fsc nomination or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is any of the other names due to change after marriage ?

Cheers


----------



## rameshverma85

Manish786 said:


> Team please help. I had lodged my visa for south Australia 489 in the month of Jan 2017 and when case officer was allotted to me I was further required to submit PCC, Form 80 etc which was duly submitted.
> 
> I haven’t heard anything on my visa after that. I have written few mails to them too and also called them, but no satisfactory reply.
> 
> Could someone please tell how much time do they take.


Dear Manish,

Same happening to me from 461 days . I lodged my application at dated 25-oct-2016 and till today my application status is "Assessment in Progress". I sent them a lot of mails, they didn't reply the mail and send the standard reply the feedback complaints & calls. No one predict the work flow of DIBP. Only one thing we can do keep patience.

But the patience killing day by day. Really frustrated yaar 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy

newbienz said:


> Is any of the other names due to change after marriage ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Nop! Just this. Maybe because my parents enrolled me in school with this name and passport must have proper family name etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rameshverma85 said:


> Dear Manish,
> 
> Same happening to me from 461 days . I lodged my application at dated 25-oct-2016 and till today my application status is "Assessment in Progress". I sent them a lot of mails, they didn't reply the mail and send the standard reply the feedback complaints & calls. No one predict the work flow of DIBP. Only one thing we can do keep patience.
> 
> But the patience killing day by day. Really frustrated yaar
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


The recent record is a grant after 718 days

There is light at the eNd of the tunnel

Just that the tunnel is longer for you

Cheers


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

sona0307 said:


> Have you heard from anyone who got grant from August batch ???




I applied in August 2017, got a direct grant last week. 
Thats why I can confidently say that 489 grants are coming through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sona0307

Thanks for the reply....


waqassaleemkhan said:


> sona0307 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard from anyone who got grant from August batch ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in August 2017, got a direct grant last week.
> Thats why I can confidently say that 489 grants are coming through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Any idea about CO Farede of GSM Adelaide?


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi 

I guess by your 1 grant we cannot predict the trend or coming grants. But we really wish and prey the same. Thanks.





waqassaleemkhan said:


> sona0307 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard from anyone who got grant from August batch ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in August 2017, got a direct grant last week.
> Thats why I can confidently say that 489 grants are coming through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## YoGangsta

Guys, please respond.
I have a preliminary offer from NSW but I am not sure how to pay the administration fee. They offer a form for a credit card, but also they say that this payment must be done with the main payment, I assume with VAC2. So should I fill the form, or pay to RDA before VAC2, or do something else?

Also, for which period they need references and CV? Lifetime, or just for the time assessed?


----------



## Oracle.2015

waqassaleemkhan said:


> I applied in August 2017, got a direct grant last week.
> Thats why I can confidently say that 489 grants are coming through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please tell me...is it direct grant ? if not, when was the last time CO contacted you and for what documents ?


----------



## sona0307

He mentioned that he got direct grant.


Oracle.2015 said:


> waqassaleemkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in August 2017, got a direct grant last week.
> Thats why I can confidently say that 489 grants are coming through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me...is it direct grant ? if not, when was the last time CO contacted you and for what documents ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Oracle.2015

waqassaleemkhan said:


> I applied in August 2017, got a direct grant last week.
> Thats why I can confidently say that 489 grants are coming through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry... just read again, It was a direct grant for you.

Congrats bro, pray for us


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

Oracle.2015 said:


> Sorry... just read again, It was a direct grant for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bro, pray for us




Everything happens on its time. Don’t worry if its getting late. Spend the time with your family, enjoy your country, gain some certifications to build your profile. 
You will soon get the grant. Trust me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle.2015

waqassaleemkhan said:


> Everything happens on its time. Don’t worry if its getting late. Spend the time with your family, enjoy your country, gain some certifications to build your profile.
> You will soon get the grant. Trust me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the advices/suggestions mate. 
What is your anzcode ?

Thanks again.


----------



## safoan19

Hi,
I need some help. 

My Vetassess assessment date is 28 JANUARY, 2015.

I received my invitation from SA and lodged my visa application on 24 NOVEMBER,2017.

What i know is the vetassess result is valid for 3 years. So my result is valid until 28 JANUARY, 2018... (AM I CORRECT)?

I didnt received any news from DIBP regarding my visa application yet. 

So do I need to RENEW my vetassess result now or it is ok as i allready submitted my application.

Please advice nd pls share if any idea.

Thank you.


----------



## bhatt11

Is this a FS of State sponsorship? It's really a long time!




newbienz said:


> The recent record is a grant after 718 days
> 
> There is light at the eNd of the tunnel
> 
> Just that the tunnel is longer for you
> 
> Cheers


----------



## bhatt11

I have applied in May-17 (FS) CO connected within 10 days and submitted all pending doc in last week of Aug-17... Almost total 9 months now... long waiting! 




bhatt11 said:


> Is this a FS of State sponsorship? It's really a long time!


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

Oracle.2015 said:


> Thanks for the advices/suggestions mate.
> 
> What is your anzcode ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Anytime mate 

My anzsco code is 511112, project or program administrator 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinu_p

Hi all...
Is there any Bcom graduates or Accountants are here?


----------



## safoan19

Hi,

ANYONE HERE CAN PLEASE HELP ME WITH SOME INFORMATION OR IDEA.......

I need some help. 

My Vetassess assessment date is 28 JANUARY, 2015.

I received my invitation from SA and lodged my visa application on 24 NOVEMBER,2017.

What i know is the vetassess result is valid for 3 years. So my result is valid until 28 JANUARY, 2018... (AM I CORRECT)?

I didnt received any news from DIBP regarding my visa application yet. 

So do I need to RENEW my vetassess result now or it is ok as i allready submitted my application.

Please advice nd pls share if any idea.

Thank you.


----------



## chubs3

Hey Buddy,
First of all Congrats!

Can you tell the date you applied and the date you got the grant just for our reference.

Thanks,
Chubasco




waqassaleemkhan said:


> I applied in August 2017, got a direct grant last week.
> Thats why I can confidently say that 489 grants are coming through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

chubs3 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> First of all Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell the date you applied and the date you got the grant just for our reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chubasco




Thanks  

My timeline is as follows

Occupation: 511112 (project administrator)
Application Lodge: 18 Aug 2017 
Direct Grant: 16 Jan 2018 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978

Which state mate? 




waqassaleemkhan said:


> Thanks
> 
> My timeline is as follows
> 
> Occupation: 511112 (project administrator)
> Application Lodge: 18 Aug 2017
> Direct Grant: 16 Jan 2018
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3

Thanks Buddy. 
All the best for your future.




waqassaleemkhan said:


> Thanks
> 
> My timeline is as follows
> 
> Occupation: 511112 (project administrator)
> Application Lodge: 18 Aug 2017
> Direct Grant: 16 Jan 2018
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3

Hey Buddy,
Is it FS or SS?

Thanks,
Chubasco



waqassaleemkhan said:


> Thanks
> 
> My timeline is as follows
> 
> Occupation: 511112 (project administrator)
> Application Lodge: 18 Aug 2017
> Direct Grant: 16 Jan 2018
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

zpat978 said:


> Which state mate?




South australia  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

chubs3 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Is it FS or SS?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chubasco




Its state sponsored 489 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3

Thanks buddy.




waqassaleemkhan said:


> Its state sponsored 489
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle.2015

waqassaleemkhan said:


> Its state sponsored 489
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SS ... Good (Y)


----------



## Raml123

Congratulations! 

I have lodged my visa application for project administrator too. i did my medical submitted on 12 January 2018. Now waiting for the outcome. 

regards
RAML


----------



## arun fabregas

Hi guys,

I applied EOI for 489 fs with 70 points in 25/01/2018 and my occupation code is 263111, can any one suggest me how long it will take for the invite in current scenario and my occupation also in pro rata list


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

Raml123 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I have lodged my visa application for project administrator too. i did my medical submitted on 12 January 2018. Now waiting for the outcome.
> 
> regards
> RAML




Best of luck Raml


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basitali73

sarbjass said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> Welcome to this forum. Just want to inform you that I am also 489 FS applicant and lodged visa on 6th sep 2017. We have a whasapp group of 489 FS applicants.
> If you want to be the part of that group then send me your number via personal message.
> 
> Thanks


Can you please add me to whatsapp group i am new member and can not send you PM. My number is <*SNIP*> *- See "Inappropriate Content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## sona0307

Hi Guys!! I got the visa today ...applied on 28th August 2017


----------



## Oracle.2015

sona0307 said:


> Hi Guys!! I got the visa today ...applied on 28th August 2017


Congrats  

Please share your timeline.. (co contact date, anzcode, points)

Congrats again.


----------



## aims

sona0307 said:


> Hi Guys!! I got the visa today ...applied on 28th August 2017



Congratzz..!! and best of luck.. I have applied Sep 22, 2017.. still waiting.. hope will be in a month.


----------



## sona0307

ANZESCO: 261314
Age: 30 ,PTE: 10, Ed+Exp: 15+10, SN:10; Total: 75 points
EOI: 1st August 2017 489 SA
IOA : 17th August 2017 489SA
Visa Applied: 28th August, 2017
CO Contact: 26th September, 2017
Documents Submit: 09th October, 2017
Final Medical of Spouse submit: 8th December, 2017
Visa : 02 February 2018


----------



## andreyx108b

sona0307 said:


> Hi Guys!! I got the visa today ...applied on 28th August 2017




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raml123

Congratulations!


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

sona0307 said:


> Hi Guys!! I got the visa today ...applied on 28th August 2017




Hey Congrats! 

See, I told you grants are on way  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sona0307

Thanks everyone for the wishes...yeah you said so ...special thanks to you 


waqassaleemkhan said:


> sona0307 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys!! I got the visa today ...applied on 28th August 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Congrats!
> 
> See, I told you grants are on way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

sona0307 said:


> Hi Guys!! I got the visa today ...applied on 28th August 2017




Hey Congrats! 

See, I told you grants are on way  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi

When can we expect grant for Oct applications. 

Regards 



waqassaleemkhan said:


> sona0307 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys!! I got the visa today ...applied on 28th August 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Congrats!
> 
> See, I told you grants are on way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## kenji60

Congrats


----------



## Nuwan85

Visa lodged 08/09/2017
co contacted for medical and form 1399 on 11/10/2017
visa granted on 03/02/2018
no employment verification
job code 399211
age 30
language 10
experience 10
qualification 10
northern territory sponsorship 10


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

Madhukaushik said:


> Hi
> 
> When can we expect grant for Oct applications.
> 
> Regards




Hi Madhu, 

From the current trend, we can expect that it wont take more than a two months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyaus

waqassaleemkhan said:


> Hi Madhu,
> 
> From the current trend, we can expect that it wont take more than a two months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is it means that in mid of march we can expect grant for october applicants??


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

crazyaus said:


> is it means that in mid of march we can expect grant for october applicants??




If everything is complete, they might send the grant before that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle.2015

waqassaleemkhan said:


> If everything is complete, they might send the grant before that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am August Applicant, still waiting


----------



## andreyx108b

Oracle.2015 said:


> I am August Applicant, still waiting




Hopefully soon you will hear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

andreyx108b said:


> Hopefully soon you will hear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With 75 points in 261312, are there any hope to get invite from Vic? Or 70 points can help in it?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

mandy2137 said:


> With 75 points in 261312, are there any hope to get invite from Vic? Or 70 points can help in it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




Both scores are good to get an ITA as per recent trends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

andreyx108b said:


> Both scores are good to get an ITA as per recent trends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you dear

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudum

Nuwan85 said:


> Visa lodged 08/09/2017
> co contacted for medical and form 1399 on 11/10/2017
> visa granted on 03/02/2018
> no employment verification
> job code 399211
> age 30
> language 10
> experience 10
> qualification 10
> northern territory sponsorship 10


Hey friend


Congratulations...... my one too might be on the way. How long do you have to enter in there?


----------



## andreyx108b

kumudum said:


> Hey friend
> 
> 
> Congratulations...... my one too might be on the way. How long do you have to enter in there?


based on the visa lodge, minimum 6 months.


----------



## kumudum

andreyx108b said:


> kumudum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey friend
> 
> 
> Congratulations...... my one too might be on the way. How long do you have to enter in there?
> 
> 
> 
> based on the visa lodge, minimum 6 months.
Click to expand...

Thanks friend


----------



## andreyx108b

kumudum said:


> Thanks friend


All the best!


----------



## kumudum

aims said:


> sona0307 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys!! I got the visa today ...applied on 28th August 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratzz..!! and best of luck.. I have applied Sep 22, 2017.. still waiting.. hope will be in a month.
Click to expand...

Hello aims,

I am also in the same boat. Applied on 28th September. Hope we will receive the golden email end of this month or during next month. Please share your updates


----------



## andreyx108b

kumudum said:


> Hello aims,
> 
> I am also in the same boat. Applied on 28th September. Hope we will receive the golden email end of this month or during next month. Please share your updates


its a tricky wait... but it so much worth it.


----------



## kumudum

Oracle.2015 said:


> waqassaleemkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If everything is complete, they might send the grant before that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I am August Applicant, still waiting
Click to expand...

No worries. .. yours will receive very sooner. Please share the good news. Best of luck


----------



## andreyx108b

kumudum said:


> No worries. .. yours will receive very sooner. Please share the good news. Best of luck


Based on what i see.. average is about 6-8 months.


----------



## crazyaus

andreyx108b said:


> its a tricky wait... but it so much worth it.


have u received any call regarding job verification??

Visa Lodged: 26-oct-17
CO Contact: 30-Nov-17 
Grant-- waiting????


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Is there any limitations for PR holders to offer 10 points under 489 family sponsorship 

Do we have to settle in Australia for lets say 2 years before i can give 10 points to my sister?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

bhagat.dabas said:


> Is there any limitations for PR holders to offer 10 points under 489 family sponsorship
> 
> Do we have to settle in Australia for lets say 2 years before i can give 10 points to my sister?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to have PR status of 12 months than you give points for family sponsor. 

Regards


----------



## bhagat.dabas

masterblaster81 said:


> You need to have PR status of 12 months than you give points for family sponsor.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Can you please share screen shot of this condition as i am unable to find on website. 

It will be of great help for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

bhagat.dabas said:


> Can you please share screen shot of this condition as i am unable to find on website.
> 
> It will be of great help for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Chain migration-family member in South Australia


Regards


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Thanks but it is only for South Australia. I was looking for Victoria and hasnt find any condition on DIBP/Victoria website so far


----------



## masterblaster81

bhagat.dabas said:


> Thanks but it is only for South Australia. I was looking for Victoria and hasnt find any condition on DIBP/Victoria website so far


You can check here. https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/

But I think victoria do not offer family migration 

Regards


----------



## bhagat.dabas

masterblaster81 said:


> You can check here. https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/
> 
> But I think victoria do not offer family migration
> 
> Regards


I blve they does as it is DIBP where we apply for 489 FS. You can check immitracker.

I blve Victoria does not impose any additional condition as done by SA, thats why its ask us to refer DIBP website


----------



## robortscatherine

The skilled regional visa (subclass 489) is a temporary temporary visa given to an overseas worker who had been nominated by the state or union territory in this category. The validity of this visa is up to 4 years nominated by the state or sponsored by a family member for the same. The applicant must possess an experience working in a nominated category and the concerned authority has assessed the profile before. A minimum of 60 migration point score is needed to be eligible for this visa. The applicant can include even the family member in the visa to live. 
Acquiring this visa benefit the applicants in many ways: after living two years on or working 12 months on this status, the application can apply for Skilled Regional Subclass 887 visa which leads to permanent residence in Australia. 

<*SNIP*> *See "Advertising", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## mandy2137

To get SS 489 do i need to claim exp points? I have 75 points without exp.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## KK12

Hi friends ,
I am electrical engineer and my points are:
Degree electrical engineer: 15
Age: 30
Pte :10
Total 55 points without state.

I have the following questions.

(1) If I submit my EOI for 489 NSW as a electrical engineer for Orana / far south coast or Murray how much time it will take for me to be invited.

(2) If I got the nomination for 489 NSW and received the visa as 489 as well after some time which is temporary regional visa .
So by that time if my points increase as I am improving my english so then Can I apply for 189 or 190 nomination while having visa of 489 by that time?

Currently I am in Sydney under graduate temporary visa and my visa is expiring on August 2018 .


Many thanks


----------



## Johny68

How's my chance with 65+10........ any mechanical engineer who has been granted TR and in how many points and time the process has taken??
Shall be thankful


----------



## laju1984

*NT 489 Visa group*

Hello all, Anyone applied for NT 489 Final Visa application and wish to Join WhatsApp group. Please comment in PM. 

Thank u......


----------



## Sai.saini22

*489*

Hi all
I have doubt please clarify any experts on 489 State sponsorship visa .
Is it OK living in regional area and working in city by traveling daily to city from regional for at least 1 year???

Thank you in advance .


----------



## sunilkchopra

Sai.saini22 said:


> Hi all
> I have doubt please clarify any experts on 489 State sponsorship visa .
> Is it OK living in regional area and working in city by traveling daily to city from regional for at least 1 year???
> 
> Thank you in advance .


If sponsored by state then You must live and work in specified regional area. If you are sponsored by family then it is different


----------



## Sai.saini22

sunilkchopra said:


> If sponsored by state then You must live and work in specified regional area. If you are sponsored by family then it is different


Thank you very much


----------



## laju1984

Sai.saini22 said:


> Hi all
> I have doubt please clarify any experts on 489 State sponsorship visa .
> Is it OK living in regional area and working in city by traveling daily to city from regional for at least 1 year???
> 
> Thank you in advance .


 U have to work in Regional area or region of that state... U cant work outside regional area.....


----------



## Bexpat

Hi Guys i also have lodged on 22 sep 2017 for SA 489 SS visa....still no news.... CO once asked for form 815 on 31 oct 2017....submitted on 7 nov 2017....how long have to wait


----------



## satbir

acechopra said:


> Hi,
> I was looking for applicants forum dedicated to 489 visa subclass, where one can look for help or guidance and query there doubt's so I would like to welcome all who have applied already or are going to apply in near future, but couldn't find any forum. so I request all concerned subclass applicants to share there experiences and success stories which will surely be help ful for others.
> So post your details for applications like status of application, when did you applied, points score and all general details.
> Would love to see your helping posts
> 
> Thanks,


Hi there
we have already granted 489 visa in 26 oct 2016 n shifted to south Australia on 18 jan2017 stayed there for 3 weeks n went to India for 2 months n then came back to Adelaide in April2017.After living there for 3 months v came to Canada for my daughter delivery(born canadian).Now it's been nearly 7 months v r outside Australia.Planning to go back to Australia to continue.Have few questions in mind
1 staying outside Australia for 7 months have any effect on our visa(already checked on vevo all is well just showing offshore)still v have visa for more than two and half years.
2 how to enter my child name in our visa how much would it costs?
3can v take our daughter to Australia on visitor visa after applying her visa offshore?
Kindly help
satbir


----------



## tusharparashar

*489 fs*

hi,

Any 489 Family Sponsored person waiting for visa?


----------



## kumudum

Bexpat said:


> Hi Guys i also have lodged on 22 sep 2017 for SA 489 SS visa....still no news.... CO once asked for form 815 on 31 oct 2017....submitted on 7 nov 2017....how long have to wait[/QUOTE
> Hello...
> Based on the previous disclosures time period varies between 5 to 7 months. Anyway it's too closer now you are to be granted.


----------



## Bexpat

Experience verification has not happened yet ...may be another 2 or 3 months..i expect in april or in may 2018


----------



## Bexpat

kumudum said:


> Bexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys i also have lodged on 22 sep 2017 for SA 489 SS visa....still no news.... CO once asked for form 815 on 31 oct 2017....submitted on 7 nov 2017....how long have to wait[/QUOTE
> Hello...
> Based on the previous disclosures time period varies between 5 to 7 months. Anyway it's too closer now you are to be granted.
> 
> 
> 
> I am claiming 5 points for work experience so may be they will take 2 or 3 months more for the grant..after verification.
Click to expand...


----------



## MRSDP30

laju1984 said:


> Sai.saini22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> I have doubt please clarify any experts on 489 State sponsorship visa .
> Is it OK living in regional area and working in city by traveling daily to city from regional for at least 1 year???
> 
> Thank you in advance .
> 
> 
> 
> U have to work in Regional area or region of that state... U cant work outside regional area.....
Click to expand...

That isn't completely true. No it doesn’t meet the requirement for the PR visa....The visa requirements states than in order to apply for PR then you must ‘live’ in a regional area for 2 yrs and ‘work’ for one year. Our plan is to live in the designated region. Maybe commute for a job out of the region (jobs available straight away in desired occupation) then scope out the area we live in for a job (wait for a good one to come up) then start the requirement which is one year. 
Then when we have lived there for 2 yrs and have also worked within the region for 1 yr apply for the PR visa. 

Please correct me if I am wrong? I hope I’ve got it right...


----------



## jmwreck

MRSDP30 said:


> That isn't completely true. No it doesn’t meet the requirement for the PR visa....The visa requirements states than in order to apply for PR then you must ‘live’ in a regional area for 2 yrs and ‘work’ for one year. Our plan is to live in the designated region. Maybe commute for a job out of the region (jobs available straight away in desired occupation) then scope out the area we live in for a job (wait for a good one to come up) then start the requirement which is one year.
> Then when we have lived there for 2 yrs and have also worked within the region for 1 yr apply for the PR visa.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong? I hope I’ve got it right...


Well, part of it is true, I have been warned by the CO after I have submitted my commitment statement that I should not choose any regional areas near the city boundary, in my case is Brisbane and I have selected Regents Park which sat next to the city. However, I have asked my agent and they said that the CO might be very strict and by the book, the site says that we can reside/work in any regional areas.

My agent also told me that we need to follow these rules, even if we don't claim any "city works" when applying for PR, the fact that we are working in the city might get our visas cancelled.


----------



## Reemhassan

Dear friends, 
Should we live and work in the area which nominated me or any regional area will be ok?? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmwreck

Reemhassan said:


> Dear friends,
> Should we live and work in the area which nominated me or any regional area will be ok??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Based on my friend's experience, he is supposed to be in QLD regional area but shifted to VIC regional, I guess it's ok. But don't take my word for it, you better ask your agent if you have one. Mine told me that it is ok to work outside of your nominated state as long as it's still regional, but another friend told me that you need to have a letter or something that's releasing you from your selected state.


----------



## andreyx108b

Reemhassan said:


> Dear friends,
> Should we live and work in the area which nominated me or any regional area will be ok??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


In general terms are, but as poster above mentioned there are some ways around.


----------



## laju1984

jmwreck said:


> Reemhassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends,
> Should we live and work in the area which nominated me or any regional area will be ok??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Based on my friend's experience, he is supposed to be in QLD regional area but shifted to VIC regional, I guess it's ok. But don't take my word for it, you better ask your agent if you have one. Mine told me that it is ok to work outside of your nominated state as long as it's still regional, but another friend told me that you need to have a letter or something that's releasing you from your selected state.
Click to expand...

 489 visa comes with Visa condition 8539 which states that u must live, study and work in Regional area of Australia..


----------



## MrsDP

Am i being stupid here..... with NSW South Coast region once you have an EOI we can pay the fee and apply and will get a decision from them directly? We don't need to wait for an EOI invite first?


----------



## kumudum

Why is this grant takes such a long. ....... waiting is the most difficult thing to bear... I realized only after applying for visa


----------



## Bexpat

kumudum said:


> Why is this grant takes such a long. ....... waiting is the most difficult thing to bear... I realized only after applying for visa


Because they make sure everything that whether everything genuine in the application....points claimed, education, experience etc etc.


----------



## TNym

Hi everyone, I recently submitted my EOI for Orana 489 Regional Sponsorship. I have a total of 55 points + 10 and this will make it 65 when I get sponsorship. My question for you guys is how long does it usually take to get 489 Regional Sponsorship for Orana given one has done everything the proper way?

Thank you


----------



## KK12

Hi Tynm 

What is your occupation?
I also did apply for orana 489
As an electrical engineer


----------



## Oracle.2015

*Got Grant..*

Hello everyone.

Got grant this Morning. 

Good Luck everyone.

Regards.


----------



## TNym

KK12 said:


> Hi Tynm
> 
> What is your occupation?
> I also did apply for orana 489
> As an electrical engineer


I'm also an electrical engineer


----------



## KK12

Hi TNym I think it takes around 5to 7 weeks to be invited .


----------



## Raml123

Congratulations @ Oracle.2015


----------



## Oracle.2015

Raml123 said:


> Congratulations @ Oracle.2015


Thanks


----------



## zpat978

Correct. Create EOI, Send All Docs along with Fees to FSC. Wait for FSC outcome, once FSC approves you get ITA in EOI. 



MrsDP said:


> Am i being stupid here..... with NSW South Coast region once you have an EOI we can pay the fee and apply and will get a decision from them directly? We don't need to wait for an EOI invite first?


----------



## TNym

Oracle.2015 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Got grant this Morning.
> 
> Good Luck everyone.
> 
> Regards.


Congratulations, can you please share your timeline from your application for regional sponsorship till you got your visa grant. I recently applied for sponsorship and trying to see how long it might take.

Thank you


----------



## TNym

KK12 said:


> Hi TNym I think it takes around 5to 7 weeks to be invited .


Thank you very much KK12


----------



## tejas_dave30

Hi Oracle.2015,

Congratulation !!!

Can you please tell me the date on which you lodge your application because I have also lodged my application in the August 2017 for SA 489.

Occupation : 261112
Lodge date : 10-Aug-17( with 70 points)
1st Co Contact : 23-Aug-17
Replied : 28-Aug-17

Still waiting for the grant !!!

Kindly suggest.


----------



## Oracle.2015

TNym said:


> Congratulations, can you please share your timeline from your application for regional sponsorship till you got your visa grant. I recently applied for sponsorship and trying to see how long it might take.
> 
> Thank you


see my signature


----------



## Oracle.2015

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi Oracle.2015,
> 
> Congratulation !!!
> 
> Can you please tell me the date on which you lodge your application because I have also lodged my application in the August 2017 for SA 489.
> 
> Occupation : 261112
> Lodge date : 10-Aug-17( with 70 points)
> 1st Co Contact : 23-Aug-17
> Replied : 28-Aug-17
> 
> Still waiting for the grant !!!
> 
> Kindly suggest.


see my signature


----------



## tejas_dave30

Hi Oracle.2015,

Thank you for your prompt reply. I can see in your signature that you have lodged your VISA in August 2017 but it would be good if you can provide me the date of lodge also.

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Oracle.2015

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi Oracle.2015,
> 
> Thank you for your prompt reply. I can see in your signature that you have lodged your VISA in August 2017 but it would be good if you can provide me the date of lodge also.
> 
> Thank you for your support.



*Visa Lodged 14-August-2017
*
<> ANZSCO:- 262111
<> Age:- 25 Points
<> English:- 10 Points (25 June, 2016)
<> Education:- 15 Points
<> ACS + 01 May, 2017.
<> Work Exp:- 10 Points.
<> Total Points:- 60
<> EOI SA 489 - 05 July 2017 with 70 points
<> ITA - 27-JUly 2017
<> Visa Lodged - 14 August 2017
<> 1st CO contact 12 September 2017 (WIfe PCC, Wife English or VAC2)
<> We Replied on 21 december 
<> 2nd CO contact 28-DEC-2017 for VAC2, we paid on 29-DEC-2017.
<> VISA GRANTED 15-FEB-2018


----------



## tejas_dave30

Thank you very much for sharing this details.
All the best to you.


----------



## kenji60

Oracle.2015 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Got grant this Morning.
> 
> Good Luck everyone.
> 
> Regards.


Congratulations


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

Congrats Oracle.2015, see you in adelaide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Oracle.2015 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Got grant this Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.




Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle.2015

kenji60 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks


----------



## Oracle.2015

waqassaleemkhan said:


> Congrats Oracle.2015, see you in adelaide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate...


----------



## Oracle.2015

andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Bexpat

tejas_dave30 said:


> Thank you very much for sharing this details.
> All the best to you.


Now the processing time for 489 SRS visa is changed to " unavailable due to low volume of applications" on DHA website


----------



## Bexpat

KK12 said:


> Hi TNym I think it takes around 5to 7 weeks to be invited .


I think now there is no specified timeframe for 489 Srs visa like 489 Fs visa and these applications may take any longer or shorter period to be decided


----------



## masterblaster81

Bexpat said:


> I think now there is no specified timeframe for 489 Srs visa like 489 Fs visa and these applications may take any longer or shorter period to be decided


well as per global processing time 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
*
"Unavailable due to low volume of applications."* , if that is the case than it should be processed quickly rather than 6 to 8 months, as I have been waiting for my outcome for last 4 months and most importantly 489 is a temporary visa not permanent. I believe this visa type should be processed quickly . 

Regards


----------



## Dharma903

I applied for 489-Tasmania state nomination under 233512 - Mechanical Engineer on 07/02/2018.
My total points - 75 ( including 10 points for 489 state nomination).

When I shall expect my result from Tasmania migration dept.

Are my chances are better ?


----------



## Bexpat

But the timeframe for 189 and 190 visas has been increased significantly from 5 to 8 months and 7 to 9 months to 9 to 12 months respectively.....this means we can assume that timeframe for 489 Srs will also be increased

Regards[/QUOTE]


----------



## utchey

Dear Gurus,

what is the implication of this not available? does it mean we will wait longer than the 8months?

what happens to the people like us waiting since sept/oct are we all in this or just new application.

Am really getting pissed with Australia immigration how can they say low application , have they checked immitracker to see the waiting list












Bexpat said:


> Now the processing time for 489 SRS visa is changed to " unavailable due to low volume of applications" on DHA website


----------



## Bexpat

Looking at the scenario for 189 and 190 visa classes both have been increased by 3 and 4 months, because all the GSM applications are processed by similar offices so there is only assumption that 489 Srs also been increased...and there is no specified timeframe but anyway this is changed every month so we can see new trends in coming months.

Am really getting pissed with Australia immigration how can they say low application , have they checked immitracker to see the waiting list




















Bexpat said:


> Now the processing time for 489 SRS visa is changed to " unavailable due to low volume of applications" on DHA website


[/QUOTE]


----------



## utchey

Well to what you wrote they should at list put a specific time.

unavailable can mean anything either you wait for decades now i dont even know if its right to ask for an update after 5 months

its well






Bexpat said:


> Looking at the scenario for 189 and 190 visa classes both have been increased by 3 and 4 months, because all the GSM applications are processed by similar offices so there is only assumption that 489 Srs also been increased...and there is no specified timeframe but anyway this is changed every month so we can see new trends in coming months.
> 
> Am really getting pissed with Australia immigration how can they say low application , have they checked immitracker to see the waiting list


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bexpat

Well you r right buddy.....may be they correct this in few days and put the timeframe again.








[/quote][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## kumudum

May be they have received a less number of applications comparatively. To my knowledge this doesn't affect visa processing and things will be in order as they were


----------



## seek12

Hello experts,

I need your advice. Here is my breakup
Anzco: 261312
Age:30 points(32 yrs)
PTE: 10
Degree:15
Exp:10 points
Total 65 with out SS

I am turning 33 in dec 18 and will loose my age points.
I have filled my EOI on 14/02/18 and looking into current trend I lost my hope for 189 and 190 before dec 18. So please advise me for 489. I know the pros and cons. But, let me know my chances for 489. what all states I can apply for with these points and which one of them can send the earliest invite. Where are the best job perspectives in terms of regional areas?
Also One of frnd has exactly same points for soft engg(261313). We both have not tet filled our EOI for 489. So need your advices. Thanks in advance.


----------



## crazyaus

HI,

AS IN NOTICE ON IMMITRACKER DIBP MAKING DECISION ON SEP APPLICATIONS, LAST WAS 15-SEP-17

AS DIBP UPDATE WEBSITE ON 16-FEB-2018 FOR VISA PROCESSING TIMES, 
489 SHOWS---Unavailable due to low volume of applications.

WHAT IT MEANS?????


----------



## laju1984

crazyaus said:


> HI,
> 
> AS IN NOTICE ON IMMITRACKER DIBP MAKING DECISION ON SEP APPLICATIONS, LAST WAS 15-SEP-17
> 
> AS DIBP UPDATE WEBSITE ON 16-FEB-2018 FOR VISA PROCESSING TIMES,
> 489 SHOWS---Unavailable due to low volume of applications.
> 
> WHAT IT MEANS?????


 As per them, It means they cant predict timeline due to less visa applications. As per me, timeline will reduce due to low availability of applications.


----------



## laju1984

seek12 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I need your advice. Here is my breakup
> Anzco: 261312
> Age:30 points(32 yrs)
> PTE: 10
> Degree:15
> Exp:10 points
> Total 65 with out SS
> 
> I am turning 33 in dec 18 and will loose my age points.
> I have filled my EOI on 14/02/18 and looking into current trend I lost my hope for 189 and 190 before dec 18. So please advise me for 489. I know the pros and cons. But, let me know my chances for 489. what all states I can apply for with these points and which one of them can send the earliest invite. Where are the best job perspectives in terms of regional areas?
> Also One of frnd has exactly same points for soft engg(261313). We both have not tet filled our EOI for 489. So need your advices. Thanks in advance.


For you , considering 489, apply to south Australia which gives fastest nomination ( within a month or so ) among all states. Moreover, U can also file EOI for NSW AND VICTORIA 190 to try a luck.


----------



## laju1984

Dharma903 said:


> I applied for 489-Tasmania state nomination under 233512 - Mechanical Engineer on 07/02/2018.
> My total points - 75 ( including 10 points for 489 state nomination).
> 
> When I shall expect my result from Tasmania migration dept.
> 
> Are my chances are better ?


 It greatly depends on how well u made other required docs by TAS state like Employablilty and commitment docs.


----------



## seek12

Thanks for your reply.
Do u seek a chance for 190 in my case if I filed EOI now. I dont want to loose the opportunity for 489 if in case I am waiting for 190. Also how long do u think I should wait for 190 before applying for 489 keeping in mind that I can loose my points in dec.
If SA giving the invite in a month then I believe I should wait till August atleast.
What are the job perspectives in Adelaide for developer or soft engg or infact odd jobs(being an Indian)?


laju1984 said:


> For you , considering 489, apply to south Australia which gives fastest nomination ( within a month or so ) among all states. Moreover, U can also file EOI for NSW AND VICTORIA 190 to try a luck.


----------



## laju1984

seek12 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Do u seek a chance for 190 in my case if I filed EOI now. I dont want to loose the opportunity for 489 if in case I am waiting for 190. Also how long do u think I should wait for 190 before applying for 489 keeping in mind that I can loose my points in dec.
> If SA giving the invite in a month then I believe I should wait till August atleast.
> What are the job perspectives in Adelaide for developer or soft engg or infact odd jobs(being an Indian)?
> 
> 
> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you , considering 489, apply to south Australia which gives fastest nomination ( within a month or so ) among all states. Moreover, U can also file EOI for NSW AND VICTORIA 190 to try a luck.
Click to expand...

 I can see, Many people applied for 189 have also applied for 190 as well. So the que is long and so as time period to get inviation. If u willing to wait and not in hurry, first try 190 and later on can try 489.


----------



## seek12

What are the job perspectives in Adelaide for developer or soft engg or infact odd jobs(being an Indian)?


laju1984 said:


> I can see, Many people applied for 189 have also applied for 190 as well. So the que is long and so as time period to get inviation. If u willing to wait and not in hurry, first try 190 and later on can try 489.


----------



## laju1984

seek12 said:


> What are the job perspectives in Adelaide for developer or soft engg or infact odd jobs(being an Indian)?
> 
> 
> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see, Many people applied for 189 have also applied for 190 as well. So the que is long and so as time period to get inviation. If u willing to wait and not in hurry, first try 190 and later on can try 489.
Click to expand...

 No idea about job markets there


----------



## Bexpat

How the applications for 489 visa can be in " low volume" when almost all the states for most of occupations giving " 489 visa only"


----------



## seek12

Hello everyone,

Which of the regional areas has better job opportunities for soft engg or dev programmer and chances of getting invite with 65 points without SS and 75 for 489.?


----------



## laju1984

Bexpat said:


> How the applications for 489 visa can be in " low volume" when almost all the states for most of occupations giving " 489 visa only"


 states offer 489 invitations but people do not prefer to go with 489 visa. They give 489 option as last preference.


----------



## manoh

Hi all,

just a general enquiry. can a bridging visa holder apply tourist visitor visa for parents?

Thank you if anyone have experience with this scenario please be advice me.

with best regards,
manoh


----------



## 1john1

seek12 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I need your advice. Here is my breakup
> Anzco: 261312
> Age:30 points(32 yrs)
> PTE: 10
> Degree:15
> Exp:10 points
> Total 65 with out SS
> 
> I am turning 33 in dec 18 and will loose my age points.
> I have filled my EOI on 14/02/18 and looking into current trend I lost my hope for 189 and 190 before dec 18. So please advise me for 489. I know the pros and cons. But, let me know my chances for 489. what all states I can apply for with these points and which one of them can send the earliest invite. Where are the best job perspectives in terms of regional areas?
> Also One of frnd has exactly same points for soft engg(261313). We both have not tet filled our EOI for 489. So need your advices. Thanks in advance.


Go for SA. Right now special conditions are applicable on 261312. When it opens again in July you can get nomination in 10 to 20 days.


----------



## seek12

What special conditions? And is it wise to go for Adelaide keeping in mind job opportunities there? How long do u think I should wait for 190?


1john1 said:


> Go for SA. Right now special conditions are applicable on 261312. When it opens again in July you can get nomination in 10 to 20 days.


----------



## kumudum

Any news on visa grant for September applicants


----------



## Bexpat

kumudum said:


> Any news on visa grant for September applicants


No News buddy.....I too have applied on 22 September 2017


----------



## Bexpat

kumudum said:


> Any news on visa grant for September applicants


I think it will not take more than 2 months for September 2017 applicants.....but on the other hand it also depends on how much assessment they have completed on individual case...so may be it varies case by case basis.


----------



## Bexpat

For one of my friend DHA took complete 9 months for the grant..he applied on 28 april 2017 and got his visa( 489 Srs) on 4 February 2018.


----------



## charupriyal

Hi me n my husband is on 485 visa I want to add my baby girl born in India. Plzzz advise me the procedure


----------



## kumudum

Bexpat said:


> For one of my friend DHA took complete 9 months for the grant..he applied on 28 april 2017 and got his visa( 489 Srs) on 4 February 2018.


Yes buddy... me too think this will arrive by next month at least.


----------



## 489

God knows when they will start granting September applicants


----------



## 489

I applied on 17 September


----------



## kumudum

489. said:


> I applied on 17 September


I applied on 28th September. Hope we will have to share the good news sooner.


----------



## Bexpat

kumudum said:


> 489. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 17 September
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 28th September. Hope we will have to share the good news sooner.
Click to expand...

Did CO contact you once....if that is the case..how many more days they will take to contact again or employer verification .....in my case CO contacted only once asked form 815( health undertaking)


----------



## kumudum

Bexpat said:


> kumudum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 489. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 17 September
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 28th September. Hope we will have to share the good news sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did CO contact you once....if that is the case..how many more days they will take to contact again or employer verification .....in my case CO contacted only once asked form 815( health undertaking)
Click to expand...

CO contacted once in Jan for my PCC and after that no hearing from them. Employer verification is rarely done at this stage. In my belief time is up now for our grants.


----------



## Bexpat

kumudum said:


> Bexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kumudum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 489. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 17 September
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 28th September. Hope we will have to share the good news sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did CO contact you once....if that is the case..how many more days they will take to
> contact again or employer verification .....in my case CO contacted only once asked form 815( health undertaking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CO contacted once in Jan for my PCC and after that no hearing from them. Employer verification is rarely done at this stage. In my belief time is up now for our grants.
Click to expand...

I am also expecting grant in the coming month....hope we all september 2017 batch will hear good news soon.


----------



## utchey

:fingerscrossed: although am october still showing application received, no co contact till date or EV.

JUST IMMI COMMENCEMENT DECEMBER 8TH.

A friend advise i send a client feedback form online asking for update, what do you guys think? visa lodged 30th oct 2017.






Bexpat said:


> I am also expecting grant in the coming month....hope we all september 2017 batch will hear good news soon.


----------



## Gooner86

Hello guys ... 

Any new grantees here for 489 Family sponsored visas ?

EOI Submitted : 30 Apr' 17
Invitation : 09 Aug' 17
Visa applied : 19 Sept' 17
No response yet


----------



## imwelder

Hello i submitted eoi on 3rd january 2018
Code-(welder(first class-322313).i didn’t see any welder occupation nessage in expact form..reply please
Point-
Age-30
Education-10
Experience-10
489 relative sponser-10
Total-60
Just want to know when invitation round would be next...worried little bit


----------



## seek12

What special conditions? And is it wise to go for Adelaide keeping in mind job opportunities there? How long do u think I should wait for 190?



1john1 said:


> Go for SA. Right now special conditions are applicable on 261312. When it opens again in July you can get nomination in 10 to 20 days.
> 
> 
> 
> seek12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts,
> 
> I need your advice. Here is my breakup
> Anzco: 261312
> Age:30 points(32 yrs)
> PTE: 10
> Degree:15
> Exp:10 points
> Total 65 with out SS
> 
> I am turning 33 in dec 18 and will loose my age points.
> I have filled my EOI on 14/02/18 and looking into current trend I lost my hope for 189 and 190 before dec 18. So please advise me for 489. I know the pros and cons. But, let me know my chances for 489. what all states I can apply for with these points and which one of them can send the earliest invite. Where are the best job perspectives in terms of regional areas?
> Also One of frnd has exactly same points for soft engg(261313). We both have not tet filled our EOI for 489. So need your advices. Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...


----------



## psatuja

utchey said:


> :fingerscrossed: although am october still showing application received, no co contact till date or EV.
> 
> JUST IMMI COMMENCEMENT DECEMBER 8TH.
> 
> A friend advise i send a client feedback form online asking for update, what do you guys think? visa lodged 30th oct 2017.



I had also Visa Lodged on 30th Oct 2017 for 489 (SA). I will recommend to wait as they are clearing all Sept batch. But use Immitracker as well

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/489-visa-tracker

it gives you an idea about the Visa Grants. Use filter for the Visa Grant date and select above 1st Feb 2018. There are around 16 candidates who has been granted Visa in the month of Feb and average time for Grant is 150 days.


----------



## 489

In my case Visa Applied on- 17 September 
Medicals, pcc, form 80, all submitted on 25 September. Still my status showing docs received only. No co contacted us yet.


----------



## Gooner86

*489 fam (visa)*



489. said:


> In my case Visa Applied on- 17 September
> Medicals, pcc, form 80, all submitted on 25 September. Still my status showing docs received only. No co contacted us yet.


yeah .. same here ... applied on 19th sept '17 ... no contact yet from CO


----------



## Shali1481

In my case, lodged on 6th Sept and CO contacted on oct for spouse employment details, pcc and health check, sumitted the very next day. Informed that will pay VAC 2 for spouse but yet to get the invoice let alone getting my grant. The wait is ao frustrating.


----------



## utchey

Thanks am already on immitracker although am the only 30th oct there, are you on immitracker too how come our date are not togther?

Any co contatc from your end?notice 2 person 28th oct got co contact.

Like you said i will wait till march mid if nothing will do them a mail.

pS THE 150 DAYS YOU WROTE DOES IT INCLUDE WEEKENDS OR JUST WORKING DAYS?

Thank you.



psatuja said:


> I had also Visa Lodged on 30th Oct 2017 for 489 (SA). I will recommend to wait as they are clearing all Sept batch. But use Immitracker as well
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/489-visa-tracker
> 
> it gives you an idea about the Visa Grants. Use filter for the Visa Grant date and select above 1st Feb 2018. There are around 16 candidates who has been granted Visa in the month of Feb and average time for Grant is 150 days.


----------



## keerat

Hello guys ... 

Any new grantees here for 489 Family sponsored visas Aug 2017 ?

Visa applied : 16 Aug 17
Co. 19 sep 17
Waitt..
No response yet


----------



## HARESHNN

tharan said:


> Dorasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day, I am new to the forum. My husband got nomination last week (29/06/2016) from Southern inland (321212). How long does it normally take to get invitation from Dibp.
> 
> Hi Dorasi when did your husband lodgement with RDA Southern Inland’s Online Expression of Interest ?
> and his application number range as well pls (Is it 1500+ or below )
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Theran,
> 
> Can I have your mail address, have some query about vetassess technical interview.
> 
> Thanks,
Click to expand...


----------



## Bexpat

utchey said:


> although am october still showing application received, no co contact till date or EV.
> 
> JUST IMMI COMMENCEMENT DECEMBER 8TH.
> 
> A friend advise i send a client feedback form online asking for update, what do you guys
> think? visa lodged 30th oct
> 
> As per the current trends you should expect grant by the end of the March 2018


----------



## rohanbh01

psatuja said:


> I had also Visa Lodged on 30th Oct 2017 for 489 (SA). I will recommend to wait as they are clearing all Sept batch. But use Immitracker as well
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/489-visa-tracker
> 
> it gives you an idea about the Visa Grants. Use filter for the Visa Grant date and select above 1st Feb 2018. There are around 16 candidates who has been granted Visa in the month of Feb and average time for Grant is 150 days.


Hi psatuja,

I have also cleared the criteria of 70 points and now i have 70 pts. I want to write the letter of intent, could you provide a sample for the same.

Also, provide me an idea if its good to go on 489?

Regards,
Rohan Bhatia


----------



## keerat

We have family sponser group contact on wattapp no. <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Bexpat

kumudum said:


> Bexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kumudum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 489. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 17 September
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 28th September. Hope we will have to share the good news sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did CO contact you once....if that is the case..how many more days they will take to contact again or employer verification .....in my case CO contacted only once asked form 815( health undertaking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CO contacted once in Jan for my PCC and after that no hearing from them. Employer verification is rarely done at this stage. In my belief time is up now for our grants.
Click to expand...

I donot think that without employment verification they will okey the grant...what do u think guys.


----------



## Violerose2710

Hi Shali1481,

There is a Malaysians In Adelaide FB group if you would like to join us, look us up.


----------



## srinivas1308

Bexpat said:


> I donot think that without employment verification they will okey the grant...what do u think guys.




Employment verification is not mandatory for Everyone. It is done on a random basis or if they are not confident on the documentation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudum

srinivas1308 said:


> Bexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I donot think that without employment verification they will okey the grant...what do u think guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employment verification is not mandatory for Everyone. It is done on a random basis or if they are not confident on the documentation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Based on the number of cases they have to handle, they do employer verification if they really feel a kind of doubt based on the supportive documents that we have produced.


----------



## Sohaibn

Hi fellas,
I recently lodged my 489 SA sponsored. 
Any WhatsApp group i can join to keep in touch with fellow applicants. 
TIA.


----------



## Bexpat

Employment verification is not mandatory for Everyone. It is done on a random basis or if they are not confident on the documentation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Hi buddy...so what is longest time for again contact from CO....it already 153 days since i have lodged my visa ...CO only contacted once on 31 october 2017 form form 815( health undertaking)...which was provided on 7 November 2017...after that no contact...i am claiming 5 points for employment...waiting for verification call or visit.


----------



## Bexpat

I lodged my visa on 22 september 2017


----------



## Tim2005

Hi everyone,

Just updated our case:

<> EOI TAS 489 - 16 Oct 2017 with 65 points
<> State sponsorship granted - 6 Dec 2017
<> Visa application Lodged - 10 Jan 2018, primary applicant offshore,second applicant onshore


----------



## Violerose2710

Bexpat said:


> JUST IMMI COMMENCEMENT DECEMBER 8TH.
> 
> A friend advise i send a client feedback form online asking for update, what do you guys
> think? visa lodged 30th oct
> 
> As per the current trends you should expect grant by the end of the March 2018


There are plenty of people who applied long before you, like July, August & September applicants who are still waiting, check on myimmitracker and you have only applied end of October, be patient. My advise to you is to not send the client feedback form because technically you don't have feedback, and you are likely to annoy anyone who is handling your file. They have 100's of files and they will give due consideration to every applicant. Your file will not receive priority just because you send in an email, in fact it might delay your application. You have to be prepared to wait between 5 - 8 months and sometimes longer.


----------



## Sohaibn

Another question.

How many here have had their employment verification where someone has physically visited their office. Please share your experience if that has happened. 
Tia!


----------



## psatuja

rohanbh01 said:


> Hi psatuja,
> 
> I have also cleared the criteria of 70 points and now i have 70 pts. I want to write the letter of intent, could you provide a sample for the same.
> 
> Also, provide me an idea if its good to go on 489?
> 
> Regards,
> Rohan Bhatia


Share me your email address, i will send you sample for South Australia. All the visas have their pros and cons, i will say apply for 489/190 and 189 whichever invitation is received first go for it. 

In my case i started my application in June 2017 and by Nov 2017 i had completed all my process and paid Visa fees. Now its the waiting time for Visa Grant which is quite painful but have no choice.


----------



## srinivas1308

Bexpat said:


> Employment verification is not mandatory for Everyone. It is done on a random basis or if they are not confident on the documentation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi buddy...so what is longest time for again contact from CO....it already 153 days since i have lodged my visa ...CO only contacted once on 31 october 2017 form form 815( health undertaking)...which was provided on 7 November 2017...after that no contact...i am claiming 5 points for employment...waiting for verification call or visit.[/QUOTE]



I understand your frustration as I had been through that period last year but this is the question no one can answer definitively. Though easy to say, you just have to keep waiting .... for the grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seek12

Hello All,

Please suggest me whether I should wait for 190 or shall apply for 489 South Australia.
I will loose my age points in dec and so need to take decision quickly.

Here is my breakup
Anzco: 261312
Age:30 points(32 yrs)
PTE: 10
Degree:15
Exp:10 points
Total 65 with out SS
EOI 190- 14/2/2018 (70 points)


----------



## Gooner86

*CO Contacted*



Gooner86 said:


> yeah .. same here ... applied on 19th sept '17 ... no contact yet from CO


WoW ... CO contacted ... asked for sponsorship evidence ...


----------



## kumudum

Gooner86 said:


> Gooner86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah .. same here ... applied on 19th sept '17 ... no contact yet from CO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoW ... CO contacted ... asked for sponsorship evidence ...
Click to expand...

Nice to hear. September applications are finally active. Keep the hope for good news.


----------



## kritad

Anyone applied for 489 Far South Coast NSW? Mine is 233911 Aeronautical engineer applied on 8th Dec 2017. Im waiting for SS. They state that it takes 3 months to process.


----------



## AsifRehman

*Hello Mates,*

New to this thread, can some on guide 489 (NSW) pre-invitation..

263311 : *Telecommunications Engineer*
Age- 33 points
IELTS 6.5 Bands - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 04th September 2017
EOI submitted ss + family- 16th February 2018 ( 489 )
ITA: ..........................Waiting (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 07th September 2017
SS(190) ITA : ..............Waiting (190)
Visa Lodge : ................Waiting
Documents upload all:.. Waiting
CO contact : ..............Waiting

Waiting for NSW ITA. Please can some one guide.

*Thanks*


----------



## crazyaus

According to immitracker last visa issued on 16feb. after that no single entry is there. why the process is so slow????


----------



## Bexpat

crazyaus said:


> According to immitracker last visa issued on 16feb. after that no single entry is there. why the process is so slow????


May be in the next month(march) there will be shower of grants for september and october 2017 applicants.


----------



## crazyaus

Bexpat said:


> May be in the next month(march) there will be shower of grants for september and october 2017 applicants.


Hope we hear good news very soon


----------



## sai1919

Hello Everyone.
I applied 489 visa in September last week. (SP 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional)) For 261313 . Victoria Region.
CO contact on 22.2.2018 For Medicals. 
How much (Approx.) time it may take to grant visa?


----------



## sai1919

sai1919 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> I applied 489 visa in September last week. (SP 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional)) For 261313 . Victoria Region.
> CO contact on 22.2.2018 For Medicals.
> How much (Approx.) time it may take to grant visa?


& I am going for medicals on March 1st. After Submitting medical documents what is the possibility of CO asking for other documents?
Or If CO asking for Medical, does that mean he won't ask for other documents?

Anyone who got visa please answer these Qns


----------



## Bexpat

sai1919 said:


> sai1919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone.
> I applied 489 visa in September last week. (SP 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional)) For 261313 . Victoria Region.
> CO contact on 22.2.2018 For Medicals.
> How much (Approx.) time it may take to grant visa?
> 
> 
> 
> & I am going for medicals on March 1st. After Submitting medical documents what is the possibility of CO asking for other documents?
> Or If CO asking for Medical, does that mean he won't ask for other documents?
> 
> Anyone who got visa please answer these Qns
Click to expand...

CO can ask anything from your side at anytime during the processing of your application untill they finalize your case....unfortunately there is no specific timeline for that...


----------



## kumudum

sai1919 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> I applied 489 visa in September last week. (SP 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional)) For 261313 . Victoria Region.
> CO contact on 22.2.2018 For Medicals.
> How much (Approx.) time it may take to grant visa?


Previously it was 5 to 8 months. But now DHA website does not mention a time period. Any how we firmly believe it will be finalised any time between 5 to 8 months time period. Keep the faith. They are coming through.........


----------



## Raml123

Hi,

I had lodged my application on 30 November 2017. The CO contacted my on 6 Feb 2018 for my partner's medical. we all now done with all the documentations. When should i expect the outcome of the application?


----------



## Bexpat

Raml123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my application on 30 November 2017. The CO contacted my on 6 Feb 2018 for my partner's medical. we all now done with all the documentations. When should i expect the outcome of the application?


Unfortunately there is no any one answer to this question....this is all based on the processing they have completed on your case...people from the August 2017 are still waiting....so you should prepare to wait atleast 6 months complete for the outcome or again contact from CO.


----------



## Dharma903

I received ITA for 489 Tasmania State.
I am an Indian citizen and currently working in Kuwait for past 8 months.
In Immi account under " Usual country of Residence, which country I need to choose. India or Kuwait ?


----------



## Jasmin FR

Dharma903 said:


> I received ITA for 489 Tasmania State.
> I am an Indian citizen and currently working in Kuwait for past 8 months.
> In Immi account under " Usual country of Residence, which country I need to choose. India or Kuwait ?



Your country of residence in your application will be Kuwait.


----------



## Diggy

How many is heading to FSC, NSW here.


----------



## Diggy

Tim2005 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just updated our case:
> 
> <> EOI TAS 489 - 16 Oct 2017 with 65 points
> <> State sponsorship granted - 6 Dec 2017
> <> Visa application Lodged - 10 Jan 2018, primary applicant offshore,second applicant onshore


Please, your point break down and occupation?


----------



## Saherw

Hi anyone waiting for NT EOI response. I filed my application on 4th feb 2018.


----------



## Ann417

Hi all,

Would just like to ask what are your thoughts on this. I recently applied for 189, 190 and 489 under the external auditor occupation. My points are 70, 75 and 80, respectively.

Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 5
SS for 190 - 5
FS for 489 - 10

Which visa/s do you think I have a great chance of getting invited?

Thank you very much!


----------



## santzz123

Hi everyone got my 489 SA visa on 27/02/2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3

Saherw said:


> Hi anyone waiting for NT EOI response. I filed my application on 4th feb 2018.


Yes me since Oct 17.


----------



## Saherw

ok chubs..I hv applied for 190 as well. I become a year older in April and will loose points ...I hope NT respond by them. What is your occupation code. ..mine I accustomed service 149212


----------



## chubs3

Saherw said:


> ok chubs..I hv applied for 190 as well. I become a year older in April and will loose points ...I hope NT respond by them. What is your occupation code. ..mine I accustomed service 149212


Hey mostly NT gives 190 if you have a job offer. Otherwise they give 489. I am a web designer and waiting for grant.


----------



## Saherw

chubs3 said:


> Saherw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok chubs..I hv applied for 190 as well. I become a year older in April and will loose points ...I hope NT respond by them. What is your occupation code. ..mine I accustomed service 149212
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mostly NT gives 190 if you have a job offer. Otherwise they give 489. I am a web designer and waiting for grant.
Click to expand...


Thanks for that info. I just read my previous post...I meant to say I am a customer service manager.

Keeping my fingers crossed about the response.

All the best to u.


----------



## chubs3

Saherw said:


> Thanks for that info. I just read my previous post...I meant to say I am a customer service manager.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed about the response.
> 
> All the best to u.


All the best to u also and thanks.


----------



## 20april

When did you apply? Congrats


----------



## 20april

Hi santazzz when did you apply? Did u had a case on immitracker too?


----------



## santzz123

EOI - july 7
Visa lodge - september 7
1 st co contact- oct 11 for pcc and medicals
Visa granted - 27 feb 2018
Total points - 70
IED - 16 may 2018
Job code - 261313 - software engineer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatfcb

Hi Friends,

Need an advise. Myself and my wife holds 489 FS visa. Now, I am in Australia. But my wife she went back to india. Now we have new born baby. kindly let us know do we need to apply 489 FS visa for new born baby?. If yes, Do i need to pay 489 VISA fees to DIBP for new born baby?. 

Looking forward for your answers. Thank you.


----------



## kumudum

santzz123 said:


> Hi everyone got my 489 SA visa on 27/02/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey congrats 
When did you lodged visa


----------



## aims

still waiting. didnt get the golden email yet


----------



## Bexpat

aims said:


> still waiting. didnt get the golden email yet


Did they complete everything like verification of your points for work experience from your end...


----------



## 489

santzz123 said:


> EOI - july 7
> Visa lodge - september 7
> 1 st co contact- oct 11 for pcc and medicals
> Visa granted - 27 feb 2018
> Total points - 70
> IED - 16 may 2018
> Job code - 261313 - software engineer
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Best of luck for future desires. I applied visa on 17 September. Still showing documents received no co contacted yet. Hopefully received golden mail


----------



## 20april

Hey 489. 
Did Case offcicer contact you? I applied on 15th September. Did you have your case on immitracker?


----------



## orchyd

Hello newbie here, I’d like to ask how long is the waiting time for the “pre-invite” of visa 489 generally, i applied for EOI last feb22, [email protected] anzcode 254415 Reg Nurse ICU. Also sent EOi for southern Inland online on same day. They said it will be 6weeks, at this time of the year is it really 6weeks or longer, my student visa ends this july and i wanna stay onshore thru this visa.Thanks


----------



## 489

20april said:


> Hey 489.
> Did Case offcicer contact you? I applied on 15th September. Did you have your case on immitracker?


No case officer contacted me till now. Just showing documents received.


----------



## Raml123

Congratulations! When you had submitted your visa application?


----------



## 489

Raml123 said:


> Congratulations! When you had submitted your visa application?


I haven't received grant letter yet. Case applied on 17 September 2017. Till now no co contacted me.


----------



## 489

20april said:


> Hey 489.
> Did Case offcicer contact you? I applied on 15th September. Did you have your case on immitracker?


No my case is not on immi tracker. Is this the thing to worry. Please explain me. 
Thanks ?


----------



## sushil20986

Hi i have question. Does 489 gets eadily converted to pr. Do we have to again score same for pr


----------



## andromida

Visa lodge - September 16
CO-Acknowledge-31st Oct ,16
Total points - 60
Job code - 342313	Electronic Equipment Trades Worker

Still waiting for visa grant


----------



## andromida

*489 visa grant pending for more than 5 months*

Visa lodge -16 September ,2017
CO acknoledge-31st Oc,2017
Total points - 60
Job code -342313	Electronic Equipment Trades Worker

Still waiting. Please help anybody by giving any relevant information.


----------



## andromida

Sohaibn said:


> Another question.
> 
> How many here have had their employment verification where someone has physically visited their office. Please share your experience if that has happened.
> Tia!


They give email to my HR for employment vitrification after two weeks of CO application acknowledgment.


----------



## andromida

Bexpat said:


> I donot think that without employment verification they will okey the grant...what do u think guys.


I applied 16th Sept,2016 . Only once CO acknowledge the application and also Employment verification after then no update till now.


----------



## andromida

489. said:


> I applied on 17 September


Hello Brother, I applied 16th September. Let me know if you have any update.


----------



## ankush9291

Hi guys 
Have applied for 489 under CHEF category with total 60 points(50+10) for NSW on 17 feb 2018. Could anyone tell me how long do i have to wait for grant. 
My points breakdown is
Age -30
PTE-10 (65 EACH IN EVERY MODULE)
AUSTRALIAN STUDY DIPLOMA-10 
TOTAL -50 POINTS +10 STATE (NSW) =60


----------



## kumudum

andromida said:


> 489. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 17 September
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Brother, I applied 16th September. Let me know if you have any update.
Click to expand...

I applied on 28 September. After such a long wait hope this month we will have it. By the way what is this immitracker and is there any impact on visa processing through the immitracker


----------



## 489

andromida said:


> 489. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 17 September
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Brother, I applied 16th September. Let me know if you have any update.
Click to expand...

For sure I will update


----------



## Bexpat

I applied on 28 September. After such a long wait hope this month we will have it. By the way what is this immitracker and is there any impact on visa processing through the immitracker[/QUOTE]

Immitracker has nothing to do with processing of your file....this is totally your own wish that you want to register on immitracker or not....immitracker only helps to have an idea about co allocation ....grant and days all the process takes....immitracker is not managed by DIBP anyway..


----------



## tusharparashar

*489 fs*

hi,
I have lodged visa under 489 family sponsorship(first cousin) and recently got a co contact demanding for following items-
1. proof of sponsor living in designated area.
2. birth certificate of my mother.
3. birth certificate of my aunt.
4. birth certificate of my first cousin.

I can arrange 1 and 2 but its not possible for me to get birth cert of my aunt and brother(they both are Australian citizen).
I am planning to get Statutory Declaration from both saying that their birth cert is lost and cant be provided.

Any other suggestions? what should i do?
any help is appreciated.

Regards,
Tushar Parashar


----------



## 20april

Hello Hi tushar,
Why don’t ur aunt n brother have birth certificate? If they are born in India they should have one and if they are born in Australia it’s easy to get one. You are putting file on basis of family spOnsorship and it’s primary criteria. Ask them to get a duplicate birth certificate if they have lost their own. How did they apply for citizenship if they lost their bItrh certificates. It’s mandatory for citizenship too.



tusharparashar said:


> hi,
> I have lodged visa under 489 family sponsorship(first cousin) and recently got a co contact demanding for following items-
> 1. proof of sponsor living in designated area.
> 2. birth certificate of my mother.
> 3. birth certificate of my aunt.
> 4. birth certificate of my first cousin.
> 
> I can arrange 1 and 2 but its not possible for me to get birth cert of my aunt and brother(they both are Australian citizen).
> I am planning to get Statutory Declaration from both saying that their birth cert is lost and cant be provided.
> 
> Any other suggestions? what should i do?
> any help is appreciated.
> 
> Tushar Parashar


----------



## preetpal22

Dear expert
I have been lodge my application on 6 Aug 2017..Now I have to add my new born baby as my application is yet to be decided. Please guide me how to add new born baby in undecided application..and also tell me that are all the documents uploaded to immiaccount must be certified scan copies?


----------



## NB

preetpal22 said:


> Dear expert
> I have been lodge my application on 6 Aug 2017..Now I have to add my new born baby as my application is yet to be decided. Please guide me how to add new born baby in undecided application..and also tell me that are all the documents uploaded to immiaccount must be certified scan copies?


Adding a new born child to your undecided application

A new born child can be added to your application at any stage during visa processing. It is important that you notify the office processing your skilled migration visa as soon as practicable. 

Once the child is born you will need to provide the department with a copy of the child's full birth certificate. The new born child will also need to meet specified visa requirements such as health and custody requirements where applicable. 

So file a Form 1022 and update the CO of the new born baby and upload the birth certificate 

You will have to get a medical done once the CO adds the baby to your application 

You need not get any documents notarised as long as they are scanned in colour 

Apply for the baby passport ASAP, as you would Need to provide the number to the CO sooner or later 

Cheers


----------



## TNym

I applied for 489 Orana Nsw sponsorship on the 27th of January and I just received an email asking for more information. They asked for my IELTS certificate 
(which I'm sure I included in my initial application). Anyway my question is, after they ask for more info like in this scenario, how much longer does it usually take till they reach a decision. 
Thank you.


----------



## preetpal22

Adding a new born child to your undecided application

A new born child can be added to your application at any stage during visa processing. It is important that you notify the office processing your skilled migration visa as soon as practicable. 

Once the child is born you will need to provide the department with a copy of the child's full birth certificate. The new born child will also need to meet specified visa requirements such as health and custody requirements where applicable. 

So file a Form 1022 and update the CO of the new born baby and upload the birth certificate 

You will have to get a medical done once the CO adds the baby to your application 

You need not get any documents notarised as long as they are scanned in colour 

Apply for the baby passport ASAP, as you would Need to provide the number to the CO sooner or later 

Cheers

Thanks for the precious time...one more thing I want to know that how much time it will take to generate hap I'd of new born baby as I have been updated the 1022 form with baby details on 26 Jan 2018...


----------



## preetpal22

newbienz said:


> preetpal22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear expert
> I have been lodge my application on 6 Aug 2017..Now I have to add my new born baby as my application is yet to be decided. Please guide me how to add new born baby in undecided application..and also tell me that are all the documents uploaded to immiaccount must be certified scan copies?
> 
> 
> 
> Adding a new born child to your undecided application
> 
> A new born child can be added to your application at any stage during visa processing. It is important that you notify the office processing your skilled migration visa as soon as practicable.
> 
> Once the child is born you will need to provide the department with a copy of the child's full birth certificate. The new born child will also need to meet specified visa requirements such as health and custody requirements where applicable.
> 
> So file a Form 1022 and update the CO of the new born baby and upload the birth certificate
> 
> You will have to get a medical done once the CO adds the baby to your application
> 
> You need not get any documents notarised as long as they are scanned in colour
> 
> Apply for the baby passport ASAP, as you would Need to provide the number to the CO sooner or later
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks for the precious time...one more thing I want to know that how much time it will take to generate hap I'd of new born baby as I have been updated the 1022 form with baby details on 26 Jan 2018...


----------



## preetpal22

Thanks for the precious time...one more thing I want to know that how much time it will take to generate hap I'd of new born baby as I have been updated the 1022 form with baby details on 26 Jan 2018...




newbienz said:


> preetpal22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear expert
> I have been lodge my application on 6 Aug 2017..Now I have to add my new born baby as my application is yet to be decided. Please guide me how to add new born baby in undecided application..and also tell me that are all the documents uploaded to immiaccount must be certified scan copies?
> 
> 
> 
> Adding a new born child to your undecided application
> 
> A new born child can be added to your application at any stage during visa processing. It is important that you notify the office processing your skilled migration visa as soon as practicable.
> 
> Once the child is born you will need to provide the department with a copy of the child's full birth certificate. The new born child will also need to meet specified visa requirements such as health and custody requirements where applicable.
> 
> So file a Form 1022 and update the CO of the new born baby and upload the birth certificate
> 
> You will have to get a medical done once the CO adds the baby to your application
> 
> You need not get any documents notarised as long as they are scanned in colour
> 
> Apply for the baby passport ASAP, as you would Need to provide the number to the CO sooner or later
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## tusharparashar

20april said:


> Hello Hi tushar,
> Why don’t ur aunt n brother have birth certificate? If they are born in India they should have one and if they are born in Australia it’s easy to get one. You are putting file on basis of family spOnsorship and it’s primary criteria. Ask them to get a duplicate birth certificate if they have lost their own. How did they apply for citizenship if they lost their bItrh certificates. It’s mandatory for citizenship too.


for citizenship they provided statutory declaration and back in those days issuing a birth certificate wasnt mandatory. now we cant get a birth cert from india because they are no more an indian.


----------



## 20april

Okay. In that case statutory declaration signed by both of them should work.



tusharparashar said:


> 20april said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Hi tushar,
> Why don’t ur aunt n brother have birth certificate? If they are born in India they should have one and if they are born in Australia it’s easy to get one. You are putting file on basis of family spOnsorship and it’s primary criteria. Ask them to get a duplicate birth certificate if they have lost their own. How did they apply for citizenship if they lost their bItrh certificates. It’s mandatory for citizenship too.
> 
> 
> 
> for citizenship they provided statutory declaration and back in those days issuing a birth certificate wasnt mandatory. now we cant get a birth cert from india because they are no more an indian.
Click to expand...


----------



## dar8

preetpal22 said:


> Dear expert
> I have been lodge my application on 6 Aug 2017..Now I have to add my new born baby as my application is yet to be decided. Please guide me how to add new born baby in undecided application..and also tell me that are all the documents uploaded to immiaccount must be certified scan copies?



I attached following documents to add my baby to our lodged but yet undecided application when it was processing

Form 1022, birth certificate , passport bio page into documents list under my name (main applicant) in Immi Account .

At that time a few forum users who were in the same situation said sending skills support an email with the documents and a request to add the baby might hurry up the process. Therefore 4 days after attaching documents, i sent an email to [email protected] (Not sure if the email has changed after they changed department to home affairs). It took them 10 days to add the baby and generate the hap id after i sent that email ,but i think generally it could take up to 6 weeks for them to add the baby and generate hap id for the medical after you submit all documents.

Just scanned colour copies of documents will do , no need to get them certified.

Also there was no fee to add the baby to the lodged but yet undecided application , it was free.

Hope this helps


----------



## preetpal22

Thanks for the information..How much time it will take to grant visa after submitting baby's documents and medical?


I attached following documents to add my baby to our lodged but yet undecided application when it was processing

Form 1022, birth certificate , passport bio page into documents list under my name (main applicant) in Immi Account .

At that time a few forum users who were in the same situation said sending skills support an email with the documents and a request to add the baby might hurry up the process. Therefore 4 days after attaching documents, i sent an email to [email protected] (Not sure if the email has changed after they changed department to home affairs). It took them 10 days to add the baby and generate the hap id after i sent that email ,but i think generally it could take up to 6 weeks for them to add the baby and generate hap id for the medical after you submit all documents.

Just scanned colour copies of documents will do , no need to get them certified.

Also there was no fee to add the baby to the lodged but yet undecided application , it was free.

Hope this helps[/QUOTE]


----------



## preetpal22

Thanks for the information..How much time it will take to grant visa after submitting baby's documents and medical?

QUOTE=dar8;14114554]


preetpal22 said:


> Dear expert
> I have been lodge my application on 6 Aug 2017..Now I have to add my new born baby as my application is yet to be decided. Please guide me how to add new born baby in undecided application..and also tell me that are all the documents uploaded to immiaccount must be certified scan copies?



I attached following documents to add my baby to our lodged but yet undecided application when it was processing

Form 1022, birth certificate , passport bio page into documents list under my name (main applicant) in Immi Account .

At that time a few forum users who were in the same situation said sending skills support an email with the documents and a request to add the baby might hurry up the process. Therefore 4 days after attaching documents, i sent an email to [email protected] (Not sure if the email has changed after they changed department to home affairs). It took them 10 days to add the baby and generate the hap id after i sent that email ,but i think generally it could take up to 6 weeks for them to add the baby and generate hap id for the medical after you submit all documents.

Just scanned colour copies of documents will do , no need to get them certified.

Also there was no fee to add the baby to the lodged but yet undecided application , it was free.

Hope this helps[/QUOTE]


----------



## arshjosan

*489 invitations*

hello Folks, I was looking at the 489 invitations thread, and this is the most relevant thread i could find.

I have submitted a family sponsored 489 visa for my sister under Skill code 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers) who is in India at the moment with 65 points total (including 10 points for reletive sponser).

Submitted the EOI on november 13th 2017. I have two questions:-

1) Are family sponsored 489 invitations a part of 189 invitations round or they are seperate. And do they follow the same qouta/occupational ceiling as 189. 

2) I know its a long wait these days due to high number of applications and low number of invitations sent, so when can i expect the inviation. So that we can set right hopes and plan the career and move accordingly.


----------



## laju1984

arshjosan said:


> hello Folks, I was looking at the 489 invitations thread, and this is the most relevant thread i could find.
> 
> I have submitted a family sponsored 489 visa for my sister under Skill code 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers) who is in India at the moment with 65 points total (including 10 points for reletive sponser).
> 
> Submitted the EOI on november 13th 2017. I have two questions:-
> 
> 1) Are family sponsored 489 invitations a part of 189 invitations round or they are seperate. And do they follow the same qouta/occupational ceiling as 189.
> 
> 2) I know its a long wait these days due to high number of applications and low number of invitations sent, so when can i expect the inviation. So that we can set right hopes and plan the career and move accordingly.


1 ) Yes 189 and 489 Family sponser invitation is same part of INVITATION Round.If no applicants are there in 189, then they offer that to 489.


----------



## aims

CO asked to send form 815 filled to my son. He got IGRA test positive and did a chest xray and it came normal. So hope this is regarding to go for checkup once we move to Ausi.

Hope the good news is on way.


----------



## Saherw

aims said:


> CO asked to send form 815 filled to my son. He got IGRA test positive and did a chest xray and it came normal. So hope this is regarding to go for checkup once we move to Ausi.
> 
> Hope the good news is on way.


Congrats...all the best for the future...when did your son apply ?


----------



## aims

Saherw said:


> Congrats...all the best for the future...when did your son apply ?


he is my dependent, we applied on Sep 9th 2017


----------



## davidndavy

Dear All, 

Never loose hope, I started my process in the month of august 2016 and after going through so much stress and waiting finally got my grant today. 

initial application: August 2016
State Sponsorship: December 2016
SS approval: Aril 2017
Visa application: May 2017
CO contatc: June 2017
Medicals and PCC submitted: June 2017
Second CO contact: July 2017 (requesting US PCC - I only travelled to US for a holiday for 15 days, but they asked)
US PCC Received and Submitted: Jan 2018 
Grant: March 06 2018


----------



## chubs3

Wow great buddy.
Congrats and thanks a lot.
For which state did you receive?

Thanks,




davidndavy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Never loose hope, I started my process in the month of august 2016 and after going through so much stress and waiting finally got my grant today.
> 
> initial application: August 2016
> State Sponsorship: December 2016
> SS approval: Aril 2017
> Visa application: May 2017
> CO contatc: June 2017
> Medicals and PCC submitted: June 2017
> Second CO contact: July 2017 (requesting US PCC - I only travelled to US for a holiday for 15 days, but they asked)
> US PCC Received and Submitted: Jan 2018
> Grant: March 06 2018


----------



## masterblaster81

davidndavy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Never loose hope, I started my process in the month of august 2016 and after going through so much stress and waiting finally got my grant today.
> 
> initial application: August 2016
> State Sponsorship: December 2016
> SS approval: Aril 2017
> Visa application: May 2017
> CO contatc: June 2017
> Medicals and PCC submitted: June 2017
> Second CO contact: July 2017 (requesting US PCC - I only travelled to US for a holiday for 15 days, but they asked)
> US PCC Received and Submitted: Jan 2018
> Grant: March 06 2018


Many many congrats ....


----------



## preetpal22

Congratulations

QUOTE=davidndavy;14125842]Dear All, 

Never loose hope, I started my process in the month of august 2016 and after going through so much stress and waiting finally got my grant today. 

initial application: August 2016
State Sponsorship: December 2016
SS approval: Aril 2017
Visa application: May 2017
CO contatc: June 2017
Medicals and PCC submitted: June 2017
Second CO contact: July 2017 (requesting US PCC - I only travelled to US for a holiday for 15 days, but they asked)
US PCC Received and Submitted: Jan 2018 
Grant: March 06 2018[/QUOTE]


----------



## davidndavy

chubs3 said:


> Wow great buddy.
> Congrats and thanks a lot.
> For which state did you receive?
> 
> Thanks,


Northern Teritory


----------



## chubs3

davidndavy said:


> Northern Teritory


Thanks Buddy and all the best to you.


----------



## 489

preetpal22 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> QUOTE=davidndavy;14125842]Dear All,
> 
> Never loose hope, I started my process in the month of august 2016 and after going through so much stress and waiting finally got my grant today.
> 
> initial application: August 2016
> State Sponsorship: December 2016
> SS approval: Aril 2017
> Visa application: May 2017
> CO contatc: June 2017
> Medicals and PCC submitted: June 2017
> Second CO contact: July 2017 (requesting US PCC - I only travelled to US for a holiday for 15 days, but they asked)
> US PCC Received and Submitted: Jan 2018
> Grant: March 06 2018


[/QUOTE]



Gr8 news. Wishing you a very good luck ?


----------



## Enam1974

Hello everyone,

My 489 visa application for SA was lodged on 27 Dec '17 (by my agent) but still no CO has been allocated. The status in the immiaccount shows Received. My occupation is 511112 Project Administrator (state nomination). 

Can anyone tell me whether is it normal or my case is being delayed?

Thanks.


----------



## HARESHNN

Hey,
My 489 application is filed to SA on 26th Feb, and till date no CO allocated. Same status on immiaccount "Received". Waiting....


----------



## 489

Same pintch. I also applied on 17 September but till date it's showing documents received only. 




HARESHNN said:


> Hey,
> My 489 application is filed to SA on 26th Feb, and till date no CO allocated. Same status on immiaccount "Received". Waiting....


----------



## masterblaster81

Enam1974 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My 489 visa application for SA was lodged on 27 Dec '17 (by my agent) but still no CO has been allocated. The status in the immiaccount shows Received. My occupation is 511112 Project Administrator (state nomination).
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether is it normal or my case is being delayed?
> 
> Thanks.


I applied on 4th October and my status is still Received. no CO contact and no Immi commencement email. This is normal nothing to worry ..


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Hi,

195 days crossed after visa lodgement and 149 days after CO contact. Nn EV done.How long have to wait?


----------



## tejas_dave30

Hi,

208 days crossed after visa lodge. 195 days after CO contact. 

261112 : Systems Analyst
Invite : 26-Jul-17
PCC : 02-Aug-18
Medical : 05-Aug-17
Visa Lodge :10-Aug-17
CO Contact : 23-Aug-17
GSM - Adelaide 

I think it will take 1 more month because I called DIBP and they asked me to wait for 1 month for final grant.


----------



## keerat

Hello guys ... 

Any new grantees here for 489 Family sponsored visas Aug 2017 ?


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

HARESHNN said:


> Hey,
> My 489 application is filed to SA on 26th Feb, and till date no CO allocated. Same status on immiaccount "Received". Waiting....


most of the case after a month time CO allocation is done.. but not restricted to it.


----------



## utchey

please can we get the number you use in calling DIBP Please.





tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 208 days crossed after visa lodge. 195 days after CO contact.
> 
> 261112 : Systems Analyst
> Invite : 26-Jul-17
> PCC : 02-Aug-18
> Medical : 05-Aug-17
> Visa Lodge :10-Aug-17
> CO Contact : 23-Aug-17
> GSM - Adelaide
> 
> I think it will take 1 more month because I called DIBP and they asked me to wait for 1 month for final grant.


----------



## kun

*Help*

Hi Guys,

I am new to this form. I live in Melbourne.

I am planning to sponsor my brother using family sponsored 489 visa (SOL - Developer Programmer).

He will have 65 points as below:
Age: 30
English: 10 
Overseas work exp : 0 (1 and half years experience)
Education: 15
Family sponsorship: 10

My questions are:
Will he get an invitation with 65 points?
If yes, following current trends, how long do they take to grant the visa?


Please help. Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## HARESHNN

I am not sure with this anzcode
You can estimate your chance by referring following link :
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Worki...ion-round.aspx

Or you can refer myimmitracker.com



kun said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this form. I live in Melbourne.
> 
> I am planning to sponsor my brother using family sponsored 489 visa (SOL - Developer Programmer).
> 
> He will have 65 points as below:
> Age: 30
> English: 10
> Overseas work exp : 0 (1 and half years experience)
> Education: 15
> Family sponsorship: 10
> 
> My questions are:
> Will he get an invitation with 65 points?
> If yes, following current trends, how long do they take to grant the visa?
> 
> 
> Please help. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## kun

*Help*

Hi,

The ANZSCO code is 261312: Developer Programmer

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## varun118

Hi

I sit possible to get 489 visa for NSW or Victoria with 75 (65+10) points for code 261313 for software engineer in current scenario.


----------



## preetpal22

preetpal22 said:


> thanks for the information..how much time it will take to grant visa after submitting baby's documents and medical?
> 
> Quote=dar8;14114554]
> 
> 
> preetpal22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear expert
> i have been lodge my application on 6 aug 2017..now i have to add my new born baby as my application is yet to be decided. Please guide me how to add new born baby in undecided application..and also tell me that are all the documents uploaded to immiaccount must be certified scan copies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i attached following documents to add my baby to our lodged but yet undecided application when it was processing
> 
> form 1022, birth certificate , passport bio page into documents list under my name (main applicant) in immi account .
> 
> At that time a few forum users who were in the same situation said sending skills support an email with the documents and a request to add the baby might hurry up the process. Therefore 4 days after attaching documents, i sent an email to [email protected] (not sure if the email has changed after they changed department to home affairs). It took them 10 days to add the baby and generate the hap id after i sent that email ,but i think generally it could take up to 6 weeks for them to add the baby and generate hap id for the medical after you submit all documents.
> 
> Just scanned colour copies of documents will do , no need to get them certified.
> 
> Also there was no fee to add the baby to the lodged but yet undecided application , it was free.
> 
> Hope this helps
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## raja1028

Hi friends. What are the chances of getting an invite from VIC for Engineering Technologist 233914 for 489 Family sponsored with 65+10 points?


----------



## venkatfcb

Hi Friends,

Need an advise. Myself and my wife holds 489 FS visa. Now, I am in Australia. But my wife she went back to india. Now we have new born baby. kindly let us know do we need to apply 489 FS visa for new born baby?. If yes, Do i need to pay 489 VISA fees to DIBP for new born baby?. or is their any other process?.

Looking forward for your answers. Thank you.


----------



## davidndavy

Hello Experts, 

I got my 489 grant for Northern Territory. My first entry date 06 of June, I'm planning to make the first entry in Adelaide and come back the next day. Later will goto NT probably in the month of August. Is it ok to make my first entry anywhere or should I goto NT??


----------



## mel91

Hey guys !!

I have recently lodge my 489 visa. As far as I know, 489 visa has only one condition which is must stay in the regional area. Now my question is should I stay few months in my nominated regional area then move later or after getting my visa I can move any regional area? If I move straightway to another regional area instead of my nominated area would it be a problem to get the 887 visa? Guys, please help me out. Thanks a lot in advance. Regards


----------



## HARESHNN

As far as my knowledge is concern, once you get 489 you have to stay in designated area for 2 years and have to work for 1 year. This you have to prove to get 887 Visa.


----------



## chubs3

HARESHNN said:


> As far as my knowledge is concern, once you get 489 you have to stay in designated area for 2 years and have to work for 1 year. This you have to prove to get 887 Visa.


Yes its true.


----------



## Sujayvasist

Hi guys,

Just trying to get my head around the 489 applications.
I will be applying for 489 family sponsored visa with the following occupations 

1. General accountant 
2. External Auditor 

Points break down:

1. Age: 30 pts
2. English: 20 pts
3. Education + 2 yrs full time study: 20 pts
4. Sponsorship from uncle: 10 pts

Total: 80 pts

Will I be able to get an ITA,given that both my occupations are on the pro rata list?


----------



## 489

davidndavy said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I got my 489 grant for Northern Territory. My first entry date 06 of June, I'm planning to make the first entry in Adelaide and come back the next day. Later will goto NT probably in the month of August. Is it ok to make my first entry anywhere or should I goto NT??


Congratulations mate. Can you please share that at what date did you apply for visa. Because I also applied for Northern Territory on 17 September 2017. It will be great help.


----------



## Toldo.68

Hi guys, this message appears to me on my application's page after a couple of hours from submitting it. I applied 2 days ago, 

"Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later"

and there is no message shows " Received " status.

Is this normal?


----------



## epb989

Hello, 

Under the new immigration account layout(latest changes after March 5th 2018)..where do i find 'Information provided' button...i was requested Medicals, and have completed it....and now i have to click on this 'Information provided' button/how do i notify the department that the information they have asked is submitted now...


----------



## Toldo.68

How long does it take for the status to change from 'Submitted' to 'Received', please?


----------



## arnish.singh

My wife have 2 Years work Experience BUT ACS counted it as training period so she has zero experience accordingly 
Now she is not working anywhere and she got 6 in each in PTE.
can i claim 5 points for my Spouse or Is she need to continue her job to claim points ?


----------



## AsifRehman

*Hi,
*
Did any *Telecommunications Engineer 263311* got invitation from NSW, Queensland, Tasmania after september 2017. Kindly confirm to get the idea.

*Thanks*


----------



## kumudum

Any body who granted for the lodgements during September. Please share status


----------



## Toldo.68

kumudum said:


> Any body who granted for the lodgements during September. Please share status


Hi, did you apply, through a relative scheme or state sponsored?


----------



## ankush9291

Well as far as i know u canget NOC( NO OBJECTION CERTIFICATE ) from the designated state and than you can move to any regional area u like to go.

You just have to proove that you didn't get the job in your field by showing the applications where you have applied.
So many people on 487 visa does this.


----------



## varun118

Hi
I heard u need 70 points to apply 489 for SA
please correct me if i am wrong
i have 65 points (without any state or regional points)
can i apply for SA for 489 visa


----------



## Gooner86

epb989 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Under the new immigration account layout(latest changes after March 5th 2018)..where do i find 'Information provided' button...i was requested Medicals, and have completed it....and now i have to click on this 'Information provided' button/how do i notify the department that the information they have asked is submitted now...


You can find the button at the bottom.


----------



## Toldo.68

varun118 said:


> Hi
> I heard u need 70 points to apply 489 for SA
> please correct me if i am wrong
> i have 65 points (without any state or regional points)
> can i apply for SA for 489 visa


There are some occupations are like that. You can of course but make sure you meet the other additional requirements if applicable.


----------



## kumudum

Toldo.68 said:


> kumudum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any body who granted for the lodgements during September. Please share status
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, did you apply, through a relative scheme or state sponsored?
Click to expand...

Helllo

State sponsered. Applied on 28th September for SA. What about you


----------



## varun118

my ANZ code is 261313 software engineer
can i apply with 65 points for SA
65+5 = 70 state sponsorship 190
65+10 = 75 regional sponsorship 489

which other states can i apply with these points
Northern territory and tasmania needs job offer letter it seems
is it true?

and apart from 489 visa for far south coast,which other places have 489 visa?
i heard tasmania is closed for 489 right now 
is it true


----------



## Sumon SM

Thanks in advance for few questions :

1. How important are form 80 and resume ? (I am applying with wife and 1 child)

2. I heard visa processing time is different if anyone apply from Bangladesh or India / and Korea, Japan. Can anyone explain a little bit more !!

3. Usual required documents for Direct grant ??

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sumon SM

Gooner86 said:


> You can find the button at the bottom.


Sir,

Cannot find the information provided button on immiaccount.

Can you please write a little more or if possible an screenshot !! Highly appreciation.


----------



## Maheshv_1982

Hi, This is Mahesh I am having 14 years of IT experience AND overall I am having 65 pints, Am I eligible to apply for 489 visas? My profession is Software Engineer.Kindly reply.


----------



## arnish.singh

arnish.singh said:


> my wife have 2 years work experience but acs counted it as training period so she has zero experience accordingly
> now she is not working anywhere and she got 6 in each in pte.
> Can i claim 5 points for my spouse or is she need to continue her job to claim points ?


plz reply


----------



## Toldo.68

I think it's all about the assessment, arnish. If she has a valid skills assessment on the same list of your occupation, problem solved.


----------



## Toldo.68

kumudum said:


> Helllo
> 
> State sponsered. Applied on 28th September for SA. What about you



Hi kumudum, I'm also state sponsored and have just applied. Oh, I see. I thought you applied through relative because it takes too long with you. I thought SA have a priority visa processing as they stated on their website. Good luck, anyway. Hope you get your grant very soon.


----------



## ajee1983

Hi Acechopra,
I am done my TRA on Oct 2016 job code of ANZ-312512, done my PTE on Jan2017 but unfortunately no openings. South Australia PR eligibility points 80. I have only 60 points.
During 15 Sep 2017 I was applied for 489 visas TASMANIA no result yet, no CO assigned.


----------



## kumudum

Toldo.68 said:


> kumudum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helllo
> 
> State sponsered. Applied on 28th September for SA. What about you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi kumudum, I'm also state sponsored and have just applied. Oh, I see. I thought you applied through relative because it takes too long with you. I thought SA have a priority visa processing as they stated on their website. Good luck, anyway. Hope you get your grant very soon.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes friend. It's long and a painful waiting. There are expats in this pool who wait since August. However, I think I'll receive the grant at the end of this month or beginning of the April..... hopefully...... thanks wish you too will get your visa sooner.
Click to expand...


----------



## saraheem046

Hi All,

Reaching out for some info

I've been granted Sate Sponsored 489 Visa for South Australia on 14th Sep'18. The visa grant letter says 

- First Entry to Australia Before:10 August 2018
- Must Not Arrive After: 14 September 2021

Question 1: When does the 4 year period for 489 Visa Start? Is it from the date of 1st entry into Australia (planning sometime in July'18) or from the visa grant date, which was 14th Sep'18?

Question 2: Do anyone know if there is any possibility what so ever to extend the visa beyond 4 years?


Regards
Raheem


----------



## kumudum

saraheem046 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Reaching out for some info
> 
> I've been granted Sate Sponsored 489 Visa for South Australia on 14th Sep'18. The visa grant letter says
> 
> - First Entry to Australia Before:10 August 2018
> - Must Not Arrive After: 14 September 2021
> 
> Question 1: When does the 4 year period for 489 Visa Start? Is it from the date of 1st entry into Australia (planning sometime in July'18) or from the visa grant date, which was 14th Sep'18?
> 
> Question 2: Do anyone know if there is any possibility what so ever to extend the visa beyond 4 years?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Raheem



As far as I know, years counting start from the date you enter in to the Australia and there is no other way to extend 4 years period. You have to get the PR in order to stay further 
By the way could you please share your date of visa lodgement and is employr verification done?


----------



## saraheem046

Logged by Visa application on 19th August'17 and got the grant within a month on 14th Sep'17. Employer verification was not done, at-least not that I know of because they did not reach out to the folks whom I had mentioned in my reference letters.

Are you sure about the 4 year period start date?


----------



## Violerose2710

saraheem046 said:


> Logged by Visa application on 19th August'17 and got the grant within a month on 14th Sep'17. Employer verification was not done, at-least not that I know of because they did not reach out to the folks whom I had mentioned in my reference letters.
> 
> Are you sure about the 4 year period start date?


This is correct. Time on your 4 years visa starts running the 1st day you enter Australia and your visa is activated. There are no extensions allowed on this visa. Within the period of 4 years you must fulfill the conditions of the visa:

1. 2 years stay in South Australia

2. 1 year work - (35 hours a week x 52 weeks)

If you fulfill the conditions, you can then apply for PR visa under subclass 887.

Previously, this visa was subclass 475 for 3 years with possibility of extension of 1 year with subclass 489 but they have now scrapped 475 and are giving 489 for 4 years. So no extensions.


----------



## Violerose2710

saraheem046 said:


> Logged by Visa application on 19th August'17 and got the grant within a month on 14th Sep'17. Employer verification was not done, at-least not that I know of because they did not reach out to the folks whom I had mentioned in my reference letters.
> 
> Are you sure about the 4 year period start date?


This is correct. Time on your 4 years visa starts running the 1st day you enter Australia and your visa is activated. There are no extensions allowed on this visa. Within the period of 4 years you must fulfill the conditions of the visa:

1. 2 years stay in South Australia

2. 1 year work - (35 hours a week x 52 weeks)

If you fulfill the conditions, you can then apply for PR visa under subclass 887.

Previously, this visa was subclass 475 for 3 years with possibility of extension of 1 year with subclass 489 but they have now scrapped 475 and are giving 489 for 4 years. So no extensions.


----------



## saraheem046

Thanks a ton for clarification, Violerose2710 !


----------



## aims

I got visa yesterday.. refer my signature for dates.

Thanks all for the responses during this period


----------



## Sumon SM

Sumon SM said:


> Thanks in advance for few questions :
> 
> 1. How important are form 80 and resume ? (I am applying with wife and 1 child)
> 
> 2. I heard visa processing time is different if anyone apply from Bangladesh or India / and Korea, Japan. Can anyone explain a little bit more !!
> 
> 3. Usual required documents for Direct grant ??
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Please someone reply


----------



## Violerose2710

Sumon SM said:


> Please someone reply


How important are form 80 and resume ?

If you want to be considered for direct grant, it is very important. Form 80 is used for security checks and Resume is to cross check your work experience.


I heard visa processing time is different if anyone apply from Bangladesh or India / and Korea, Japan. Can anyone explain a little bit more !!

Different countries are rated differently based on the level of risk. I am not sure about the risk ratings for these countries. However, every application is determined on a case to case basis. High risk countries go through stringent security checks

Usual required documents for Direct grant ??

On the immi website there is a Checklist of documents to attach, my advise is to attach as many of the documents as you have.


----------



## Dilpreet786

This is to inform you that one of my friends got visa granted yesterday


----------



## preetpal22

Dilpreet786 said:


> This is to inform you that one of my friends got visa granted yesterday


Can u please share his time line


----------



## chubs3

aims said:


> I got visa yesterday.. refer my signature for dates.
> 
> Thanks all for the responses during this period


Which visa did u get and for which state you have not updated in ur signature.

Thanks


----------



## chubs3

Dilpreet786 said:


> This is to inform you that one of my friends got visa granted yesterday


Great but could you give his proper details on the grant received for which state.


----------



## rodtanjr

Hi any expert here can explain allocation dates, it says processing time of visa 190 is priority group 3 on december 21 2017.... what does it means???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anita Jalan

*Finding Jobs with 489 visa*

Is finding a job difficult with a provisional visa (489) than a permanent visa (189/190)?


----------



## Toldo.68

I don't think so, Anita. As long as you have the right to work and live there, it's all good.


----------



## Anita Jalan

Thanks!


----------



## Dilpreet786

Much engineer with 60+10 for 489 
Visa applied in Jan and granted in mar


----------



## Dilpreet786

Mech engineer with 60+10 for 489 
Visa applied in Jan and granted in mar for NSW


----------



## varun118

Hi

if i apply 489 visa for Far south coast 
can my dependent work in sydney with me working in FAR south coast


----------



## kumudum

489. said:


> davidndavy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts,
> 
> I got my 489 grant for Northern Territory. My first entry date 06 of June, I'm planning to make the first entry in Adelaide and come back the next day. Later will goto NT probably in the month of August. Is it ok to make my first entry anywhere or should I goto NT??
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate. Can you please share that at what date did you apply for visa. Because I also applied for Northern Territory on 17 September 2017. It will be great help.
Click to expand...



Hello friend


How about your visa status. Seems like September applicants are receiving grants. Please update


----------



## 489

Congratulations to people who got recently received their grants 
I applied on 17 September 2017 for NT (IT)still waiting for golden mail. God knows what is their criteria for granting visas. &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## Kanaiya.patel

Ive logged file on 6th June 2017
New born added on 2nd Feb 18
Medicals provided on 9th Feb 18
Since then there isn't any response from the CO....How long will I have to wait. Have SS with 60 points in totality.


----------



## kumudum

Kanaiya.patel said:


> Ive logged file on 6th June 2017
> New born added on 2nd Feb 18
> Medicals provided on 9th Feb 18
> Since then there isn't any response from the CO....How long will I have to wait. Have SS with 60 points in totality.


Which state you applied for?


----------



## pubudu

Hi guys,

I am thinking of applying for NSW FSC 489 Visa and I am a Software (261313) professional. When it comes to the job availability in FSC regional areas, I am confused in which area I should get settled. I went through the regional area ZIP codes where I should live and work, but I can't decide where to get settled? Any recommended areas to live where I can find a Software Engineer job? 

Thank you all.


----------



## pubudu

Hi,

Do I have to stay in a regional area of the State that issued the invite to me?

As an example, if I get invited from NSW (Far South Coast) for 489, can I stay in South Australia (In Adelaid, as Adelaid is considered as a regional area in South
Australia) ?

If I do so, will it be a problem for 887 VISA (TR to PR path) when I apply for it after 2 years (assuming I complete 2 years live and 1 year work requirement
of 887)?

Thanks.


----------



## Jassi1724

*Subclass 887*

Hey peeps.., do you guys know anyone who got their 887 or any permanent visa with drink driving conviction.. I logged my 887 on 22 Feb and mentioned about my conviction in the application and Form 80. Also attached the AFP check. Will this make any dramas in the application...?


----------



## arif valani

arnish.singh said:


> My wife have 2 Years work Experience BUT ACS counted it as training period so she has zero experience accordingly
> Now she is not working anywhere and she got 6 in each in PTE.
> can i claim 5 points for my Spouse or Is she need to continue her job to claim points ?


Yes you can definitely claim spouse points if your wife is assessed in an occupation which is on the same occupation list as yours.


----------



## arif valani

Hey guys, does anyone here have an idea about the processing times for 489 family sponsored visa? and as I believe with 489 family sponsored visa u can stay and work in any designated area in whole of australia, right?


----------



## karthikvasu

Hi Folks, I logged my 489 EOI on below dates, let me know when i can expect the invite. 
EOI Submitted: 20/02/2018 
Points: 70 + 10 
Submitted to: SA & VIC 
Occupation id: 261313 (Software engineer)


----------



## Toldo.68

pubudu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do I have to stay in a regional area of the State that issued the invite to me?
> 
> As an example, if I get invited from NSW (Far South Coast) for 489, can I stay in South Australia (In Adelaid, as Adelaid is considered as a regional area in South
> Australia) ?
> 
> If I do so, will it be a problem for 887 VISA (TR to PR path) when I apply for it after 2 years (assuming I complete 2 years live and 1 year work requirement
> of 887)?
> 
> Thanks.


As far as I know, It's better to have a release letter first from the state who issued you the invitation. Meaning that it's possible, what you mentioned.


----------



## Kanaiya.patel

kumudum said:


> Kanaiya.patel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive logged file on 6th June 2017
> New born added on 2nd Feb 18
> Medicals provided on 9th Feb 18
> Since then there isn't any response from the CO....How long will I have to wait. Have SS with 60 points in totality.
> 
> 
> 
> Which state you applied for?
Click to expand...

South Australia


----------



## preetpal22

Kanaiya.patel said:


> Ive logged file on 6th June 2017
> New born added on 2nd Feb 18
> Medicals provided on 9th Feb 18
> Since then there isn't any response from the CO....How long will I have to wait. Have SS with 60 points in totality.


i have been lodge my application on 6 aug 2017..now i have to add my new born baby as my application is yet to be decided. Please guide me how to add new born baby in undecided application


----------



## Kanaiya.patel

preetpal22 said:


> Kanaiya.patel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive logged file on 6th June 2017
> New born added on 2nd Feb 18
> Medicals provided on 9th Feb 18
> Since then there isn't any response from the CO....How long will I have to wait. Have SS with 60 points in totality.
> 
> 
> 
> i have been lodge my application on 6 aug 2017..now i have to add my new born baby as my application is yet to be decided. Please guide me how to add new born baby in undecided application
Click to expand...

Share the Birth certificate and birth details with the CO asap...Once done also share the passport copy of the new born with the department. Most probably you won't have to pay the kids visa fee...


----------



## Kanaiya.patel

Kanaiya.patel said:


> preetpal22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanaiya.patel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive logged file on 6th June 2017
> New born added on 2nd Feb 18
> Medicals provided on 9th Feb 18
> Since then there isn't any response from the CO....How long will I have to wait. Have SS with 60 points in totality.
> 
> 
> 
> i have been lodge my application on 6 aug 2017..now i have to add my new born baby as my application is yet to be decided. Please guide me how to add new born baby in undecided application
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Share the Birth certificate and birth details with the CO asap...Once done also share the passport copy of the new born with the department. Most probably you won't have to pay the kids visa fee...
Click to expand...

 the Birth details are to be sent across using form no 1022


----------



## SagarSingla

With such low invitations in 489 from last 4 months what are the future expectations for 489 visa.

I am an telecomm field engg with 70 points is this a good time to apply for 489 visa??


----------



## preetpal22

Kanaiya.patel said:


> Kanaiya.patel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preetpal22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanaiya.patel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive logged file on 6th June 2017
> New born added on 2nd Feb 18
> Medicals provided on 9th Feb 18
> Since then there isn't any response from the CO....How long will I have to wait. Have SS with 60 points in totality.
> 
> 
> 
> i have been lodge my application on 6 aug 2017..now i have to add my new born baby as my application is yet to be decided. Please guide me how to add new born baby in undecided application
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Share the Birth certificate and birth details with the CO asap...Once done also share the passport copy of the new born with the department. Most probably you won't have to pay the kids visa fee...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Birth details are to be sent across using form no 1022
Click to expand...

I have already shared all these information...after this how much time it will take in your case..


----------



## preetpal22

I have uploaded baby's details on 26 Jan 2018 but yet not added in application..


----------



## Violerose2710

My friend was contacted by CO a second time for a PCC for her married name. She uploaded it the next day. Does anyone know if the CO will wait 28 days again before reviewing or has anyone had the experience of getting a grant soon after providing the documents after a 2nd contact with CO? Her application date is 19/9/2017 and first CO contact on 10/11/2017. All other documents and queries have been provided and replied to. Any ideas?


----------



## orchyd

Hi newbie here, Im sending my full application for southern inland, id like to ask for the certified copies, does it have to be a jp or can i get it certified from the chemist/pharmacist, it wasnt specified in the application process.thank you


----------



## simaria_c

*Got my grant: 23rd Mar 2018*
My timeline:
Occupation: 224711 - Management Consultant
Points 65 + 10 for State Nomination 489 (SA)
PTE Score: 79 overall but 78 in Listening (10 points)
*IED: 7th Aug 2018*

Dec 16 - Started my journey
Jan 17 - Started document preparation
Jan 17 - Consultant Hired
Jan 17 - Pre assessment by Consultant Jan 2017
25th Feb 17 - Skill assessment filed with Vetassess
26th Apr 17 - Vetassess requested additional documents (Emp Ref for other designations I held at the same company)
18th May 17 - Positive skill assessment

Was waiting for Skill occupation lists till July hoping it should feature for 190 State visa in Canberra or SA, but unfortunately it featured only on SA list for 489

7th Jul 17 - EOI filed with SA
17th Jul 17 - Invited from SA
12th Aug 17 - Visa application filed
22nd Aug 17 - All documents uploaded 

(There was delay here of 10 days got a CO contact on 21st Aug asking to upload all documents)

16th Nov - CO contact for Wifes functional english which was already uploaded
17th Nov - Same Functional English docs uploaded
*23rd Mar 18 - Granted*


----------



## orchyd

simaria_c said:


> My timeline:
> Occupation: 224711 - Management Consultant
> Points 65 + 10 for State Nomination 489 (SA)
> PTE Score: 79 overall but 78 in Listening (10 points)
> *IED: 7th Aug 2018*
> 
> Dec 16 - Started my journey
> Jan 17 - Started document preparation
> Jan 17 - Consultant Hired
> Jan 17 - Pre assessment by Consultant Jan 2017
> 25th Feb 17 - Skill assessment filed with Vetassess
> 26th Apr 17 - Vetassess requested additional documents (Emp Ref for other designations I held at the same company)
> 18th May 17 - Positive skill assessment
> 
> Was waiting for Skill occupation lists till July hoping it should feature for 190 State visa in Canberra or SA, but unfortunately it featured only on SA list for 489
> 
> 7th Jul 17 - EOI filed with SA
> 17th Jul 17 - Invited from SA
> 12th Aug 17 - Visa application filed
> 22nd Aug 17 - All documents uploaded
> 
> (There was delay here of 10 days got a CO contact on 21st Aug asking to upload all documents)
> 
> 16th Nov - CO contact for Wifes functional english which was already uploaded
> 17th Nov - Same Functional English docs uploaded
> *23rd Mar 18 - Granted*


Hi, can I ask what documents to produce as proof of having functional english for my spouse? Would a letter of full instructions in english from the uni suffice? Thanks


----------



## simaria_c

orchyd said:


> Hi, can I ask what documents to produce as proof of having functional english for my spouse? Would a letter of full instructions in english from the uni suffice? Thanks


I provided them with letters from college and signed stamped by Principal.


----------



## orchyd

simaria_c said:


> orchyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can I ask what documents to produce as proof of having functional english for my spouse? Would a letter of full instructions in english from the uni suffice? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I provided them with letters from college and signed stamped by Principal.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## varun118

simaria_c said:


> I provided them with letters from college and signed stamped by Principal.


If she writes PTE and gets 65 + it should be ok right?


----------



## saraheem046

simaria_c said:


> *Got my grant: 23rd Mar 2018*
> My timeline:
> Occupation: 224711 - Management Consultant
> Points 65 + 10 for State Nomination 489 (SA)
> PTE Score: 79 overall but 78 in Listening (10 points)
> *IED: 7th Aug 2018*
> 
> Dec 16 - Started my journey
> Jan 17 - Started document preparation
> Jan 17 - Consultant Hired
> Jan 17 - Pre assessment by Consultant Jan 2017
> 25th Feb 17 - Skill assessment filed with Vetassess
> 26th Apr 17 - Vetassess requested additional documents (Emp Ref for other designations I held at the same company)
> 18th May 17 - Positive skill assessment
> 
> Was waiting for Skill occupation lists till July hoping it should feature for 190 State visa in Canberra or SA, but unfortunately it featured only on SA list for 489
> 
> 7th Jul 17 - EOI filed with SA
> 17th Jul 17 - Invited from SA
> 12th Aug 17 - Visa application filed
> 22nd Aug 17 - All documents uploaded
> 
> (There was delay here of 10 days got a CO contact on 21st Aug asking to upload all documents)
> 
> 16th Nov - CO contact for Wifes functional english which was already uploaded
> 17th Nov - Same Functional English docs uploaded
> *23rd Mar 18 - Granted*




Congratulations simaria_c! I received my 489 grant recently for SA as well. When are you planning on moving? Can we connect for a quick discussion please as I have few questions? I am planning on leaving in July'18


----------



## Sumon SM

saraheem046 said:


> Congratulations simaria_c! I received my 489 grant recently for SA as well. When are you planning on moving? Can we connect for a quick discussion please as I have few questions? I am planning on leaving in July'18


Can you please share your visa filed date ?


----------



## salahalgadi

saraheem046 said:


> Logged by Visa application on 19th August'17 and got the grant within a month on 14th Sep'17. Employer verification was not done, at-least not that I know of because they did not reach out to the folks whom I had mentioned in my reference letters.
> 
> Are you sure about the 4 year period start date?


According to my information the 4 years count start from the grant date not from the date you enter australia ,


----------



## salahalgadi

deleted


----------



## salahalgadi

saraheem046 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Question 2: Do anyone know if there is any possibility what so ever to extend the visa beyond 4 years?
> Regards
> Raheem


u cant extend 489 visa but you can apply for 887 visa which is a permanent resident visa but you need to fullfil its requirements and during the processing of the 887 visa you will be given a bridging visa


----------



## raja1028

Hi friends. The cutoff points for Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) is indicated as 75 in skillselect whereas in myimmitracker it shows that people having 55 points w/o SS also got the invite. So, we can get ITA irrespective of the cutoff points as indicated in skillselect?


----------



## salahalgadi

raja1028 said:


> Hi friends. The cutoff points for Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) is indicated as 75 in skillselect whereas in myimmitracker it shows that people having 55 points w/o SS also got the invite. So, we can get ITA irrespective of the cutoff points as indicated in skillselect?


the cutoff points mentioned in skill select is only for 489 family sponsored and its not applicable to state or regional nominated 489


----------



## bhak234p

hello everyone, I have one question to ask... If someone got 489visa granted and wants to study in that area, what would be the case for them as how should they pay to colleges, as an international students or domestic students? I know we are TR not PR.. just wondering about that..


----------



## preetpal22

bhak234p said:


> hello everyone, I have one question to ask... If someone got 489visa granted and wants to study in that area, what would be the case for them as how should they pay to colleges, as an international students or domestic students? I know we are TR not PR.. just wondering about that..


As a domestic student..


----------



## salahalgadi

bhak234p said:


> hello everyone, I have one question to ask... If someone got 489visa granted and wants to study in that area, what would be the case for them as how should they pay to colleges, as an international students or domestic students? I know we are TR not PR.. just wondering about that..


according to my information you will pay as international student


----------



## santzz123

bhak234p said:


> hello everyone, I have one question to ask... If someone got 489visa granted and wants to study in that area, what would be the case for them as how should they pay to colleges, as an international students or domestic students? I know we are TR not PR.. just wondering about that..




I also have the same doubt, have asked the same thing before but havent got any response. Wish i cud see any links confirming this??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja1028

salahalgadi said:


> the cutoff points mentioned in skill select is only for 489 family sponsored and its not applicable to state or regional nominated 489


Oh, Thank you. I was thinking the other way round.


----------



## Toldo.68

Hey guys, how long does it take usually for the status to change from 'Received' to 'Assessment in progress'?


----------



## singhdevika1985

*Looking for fashion website*

Hi All,

I have joined this forum recently and looking for authentic fashion website in UAE.


----------



## salahalgadi

Toldo.68 said:


> Hey guys, how long does it take usually for the status to change from 'Received' to 'Assessment in progress'?


 now there is four statuses , first one is (recieved ) second is( initial assessment )then if the case officer requisted any documents or information the status will change to (Further assessment )(no more assessment in progress status as per the last change happened recently ), the final status is(finalised ) .
note that the status can go from received to finalised by getting direct grant without passing through the intial assessment and the further assessment if all the documents are submitted properly and the case officer finds it sufficient to grant the Visa


----------



## dar8

bhak234p said:


> hello everyone, I have one question to ask... If someone got 489visa granted and wants to study in that area, what would be the case for them as how should they pay to colleges, as an international students or domestic students? I know we are TR not PR.. just wondering about that..


It depends on state government and varies from state to state so it's best to contact the state government you are going to migrate and enquire them directly , In Tasmania if you're on 489 visa your children can enrol in school as domestic students , you can study a certificate , diploma , advanced diploma course at Tafe college as a domestic student. But for all states If you want to study a university degree at a university you have to enrol as an international student.


----------



## Jacky1899

Hello,I have applied in NSW/FSW 489 (Skilled immigration with 60+10 points,261313).
I have logged EOI on 8January-2018.Now waiting for invitation.

Could you please let me know when it is going to come?

Is there any point cut-off in 489 or it is just first come,first basis?

Any one received the invitation/Visa resently?

Please give your valuable comments.Its really helpful.


----------



## Dilpreet786

I have lodged EOI for 489 relative as civil engineers 233211 on 1st march with 65+10, still waiting for response.


----------



## BuBu123

Jacky1899 said:


> Hello,I have applied in NSW/FSW 489 (Skilled immigration with 60+10 points,261313).
> I have logged EOI on 8January-2018.Now waiting for invitation.
> 
> Could you please let me know when it is going to come?
> 
> Is there any point cut-off in 489 or it is just first come,first basis?
> 
> Any one received the invitation/Visa resently?
> 
> Please give your valuable comments.Its really helpful.



Did submit documents directly to FSW for nomination? IF so what are the documents submitted? Do certification of documents needs current date or does it work with last attestation dates? Thank you for the response in advance. I submitted my EOI NSW/FSW 489 for 261313 with 65+10 on 23.3.2018. Please help me.


----------



## arnish.singh

In Subclass 489, Visa is granted for how many Years ?
and for Spouse Functional English which documents we can show i mean just IELTS or PTE 
OR there is any other option to prove functional english.

Thanks


----------



## divyarenga

I have my 489 sponsor living in Victoria but my job is not in demand list in Victoria state. Will I get 489 visa. How much are my chances of getting visa. My job is listed in STSOL.


----------



## 489

Congratulations where there is a will, there is a 
Way. 








simaria_c said:


> *Got my grant: 23rd Mar 2018*
> My timeline:
> Occupation: 224711 - Management Consultant
> Points 65 + 10 for State Nomination 489 (SA)
> PTE Score: 79 overall but 78 in Listening (10 points)
> *IED: 7th Aug 2018*
> 
> Dec 16 - Started my journey
> Jan 17 - Started document preparation
> Jan 17 - Consultant Hired
> Jan 17 - Pre assessment by Consultant Jan 2017
> 25th Feb 17 - Skill assessment filed with Vetassess
> 26th Apr 17 - Vetassess requested additional documents (Emp Ref for other designations I held at the same company)
> 18th May 17 - Positive skill assessment
> 
> Was waiting for Skill occupation lists till July hoping it should feature for 190 State visa in Canberra or SA, but unfortunately it featured only on SA list for 489
> 
> 7th Jul 17 - EOI filed with SA
> 17th Jul 17 - Invited from SA
> 12th Aug 17 - Visa application filed
> 22nd Aug 17 - All documents uploaded
> 
> (There was delay here of 10 days got a CO contact on 21st Aug asking to upload all documents)
> 
> 16th Nov - CO contact for Wifes functional english which was already uploaded
> 17th Nov - Same Functional English docs uploaded
> *23rd Mar 18 - Granted*


----------



## Kanaiya.patel

Guys....My lodgement date is 6th June 2017....With DIBP working on applications of Dec 2017....What about old applications....Are they going to have a look a them or not


----------



## preetpal22

Kanaiya.patel said:


> Guys....My lodgement date is 6th June 2017....With DIBP working on applications of Dec 2017....What about old applications....Are they going to have a look a them or not


They also check old applications my lodgement date is 6 aug 2017 yesterday I got mail from co they ask for my baby passport and birth details...


----------



## masterblaster81

Kanaiya.patel said:


> Guys....My lodgement date is 6th June 2017....With DIBP working on applications of Dec 2017....What about old applications....Are they going to have a look a them or not


Normally old cases are delayed due to security clearance. That's what I think. 

Regards


----------



## Sujayvasist

Hi guys, 

Hoping for some answers here. 

I am applying for External Auditor (489 - FS). Following is my points break down:

Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
Australian Study: 5
FS: 10

Total: 80 points. 

Does anyone know the trend of invites for 489 FS under a pro rata occupation?

I understand that the lowest point score invited in the previous round was 75 for 489 FS.

Just want to confirm whether pro rata applications are even considered for 489 FS applications?

Any help will be appreciated, 

Thanks lads!


----------



## simaria_c

Kanaiya.patel said:


> Guys....My lodgement date is 6th June 2017....With DIBP working on applications of Dec 2017....What about old applications....Are they going to have a look a them or not


Do you have any CO contact? Currently they are processing Mid Nov cases which had CO contacts.


----------



## Dilpreet786

Hello friends,
What are the chances to get ITA under 489 family for VIC with 65+10= 75 points for non pro rata occupation (233211 civil engineer).
Thanks in advance


----------



## Toldo.68

masterblaster81 said:


> Normally old cases are delayed due to security clearance. That's what I think.
> 
> Regards


Good point. I think that was also their peak season, from Sep to Dec. Besides, I noticed that many people who get delayed are whose applications were not complete. Also, I noticed on Immitracker that they started to work on Jan apps. Good luck to all!


----------



## raja1028

Dilpreet786 said:


> Hello friends,
> What are the chances to get ITA under 489 family for VIC with 65+10= 75 points for non pro rata occupation (233211 civil engineer).
> Thanks in advance


Hi, Did u apply for 489 Family sponsored for VIC ?
Do we need to have job offer for that?


----------



## Sumon SM

Toldo.68 said:


> Good point. I think that was also their peak season, from Sep to Dec. Besides, I noticed that many people who get delayed are whose applications were not complete. Also, I noticed on Immitracker that they started to work on Jan apps. Good luck to all!


Did they really started working with jan apps ??? As I saw in DIBP that probably working with sep apps. can you please confirm one more time ..

Also does anyone help with saying howlong might it take for soime one who has applied in mid feb. 2018.

Any help will be higly appreciated. experst plsss help.


----------



## Toldo.68

Yes, this is according to a couple of cases on Immitracker 489. Also, it shows that it took around 85/90 days to process their applications.


----------



## Dilpreet786

raja1028 said:


> Dilpreet786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends,
> What are the chances to get ITA under 489 family for VIC with 65+10= 75 points for non pro rata occupation (233211 civil engineer).
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Did u apply for 489 Family sponsored for VIC ?
> Do we need to have job offer for that?
Click to expand...

Not at all,
no job offer is required.


----------



## Dilpreet786

raja1028 said:


> Dilpreet786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends,
> What are the chances to get ITA under 489 family for VIC with 65+10= 75 points for non pro rata occupation (233211 civil engineer).
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Did u apply for 489 Family sponsored for VIC ?
> Do we need to have job offer for that?
Click to expand...

Yea i have applied under 489 family sponsored for VIC with 75 points, still waiting for ITA


----------



## raja1028

Dilpreet786 said:


> Not at all,
> no job offer is required.


Ok, Thanq.


----------



## raja1028

Dilpreet786 said:


> Yea i have applied under 489 family sponsored for VIC with 75 points, still waiting for ITA


Whats ur DOE?


----------



## Dilpreet786

raja1028 said:


> Dilpreet786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i have applied under 489 family sponsored for VIC with 75 points, still waiting for ITA
> 
> 
> 
> Whats ur DOE?
Click to expand...

1st march and yours??


----------



## Batsker

Hi..I have my 10 years of work experience as network engineer but I have completed my dgree recently. Will I be awarded with full points for the dgree pls explain. (Bachelors dgree recently completed after significant work experience) Thanks


----------



## Tim2005

Batsker said:


> Hi..I have my 10 years of work experience as network engineer but I have completed my dgree recently. Will I be awarded with full points for the dgree pls explain. (Bachelors dgree recently completed after significant work experience) Thanks


Unfortunately,they will not count it, only after graduation, exepting some tradies


----------



## raja1028

Dilpreet786 said:


> 1st march and yours??


I haven't yet applied. I asked my process consultant to apply but she mailed yesterday that we need a job offer to apply for family sponsor. Had a big debate with her :fencing: and finally she told that she will be filing it soon. Waiting for it.


----------



## JASN2015

Batsker said:


> Hi..I have my 10 years of work experience as network engineer but I have completed my dgree recently. Will I be awarded with full points for the dgree pls explain. (Bachelors dgree recently completed after significant work experience) Thanks


Do you have any qualifications rarher than your degee?
If it so you would have path.


----------



## JASN2015

raja1028 said:


> I haven't yet applied. I asked my process consultant to apply but she mailed yesterday that we need a job offer to apply for family sponsor. Had a big debate with her :fencing: and finally she told that she will be filing it soon. Waiting for it.


Why don't you do it yourself ?


----------



## raja1028

JASN2015 said:


> Why don't you do it yourself ?


Lodged 489 FS EOI by my process consultant finally.


----------



## Batsker

Thanks for the reply. I have my Diploma NCC which I have done prior to starting my career...pls let me know in such case can I claim points for the dgree


----------



## Gooner86

Does any here got VIC 489 Fam Visa grant ?

CO contacted me on 21 Feb'17 .... one month gone ... no reply from CO yet ...


----------



## JASN2015

raja1028 said:


> Lodged 489 FS EOI by my process consultant finally.


Thanks God,, at least finally she has done this


----------



## Gurwinder41

applied 489 as cook offshore on Sep 2017, physical verification done on 16th jan 2018 after that no email or no document requested ..any idea how long will have to wait for final outcome thnx


----------



## JASN2015

Batsker said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have my Diploma NCC which I have done prior to starting my career...pls let me know in such case can I claim points for the dgree


Could you share the timelines and name, durations for your degree/diploma,,then members here would guide you


----------



## Sumon SM

Just a few questions : 

1. If I apply for 489-Tas then CO team will be located to TAS ?
Caz I can see in immitracker that CO contacted for some one who applied feb.2 but for other states, say SA is way behind (Jan.2). 

Does it work like that or centrally for all applications ? Can someone please explain me the visa application review process ?


2. How long might it take to move from january to feb ??

TIA


----------



## ankush9291

Gurwinder41 said:


> applied 489 as cook offshore on Sep 2017, physical verification done on 16th jan 2018 after that no email or no document requested ..any idea how long will have to wait for final outcome thnx


Hi Gurwinder ....I have applied for CHEF category in NSW ON 20TH FEB 2018...
HOW many points you have got ? And what kind of physical verification they have done ? In my case no verification they did.
I hva got 50 +10 (NSW)=60 points .

Still waiting for reply ...


----------



## Rajesh2323

Gurwinder41 said:


> applied 489 as cook offshore on Sep 2017, physical verification done on 16th jan 2018 after that no email or no document requested ..any idea how long will have to wait for final outcome thnx


Hie gurwinder
May I know where are you from ? I have also applied in sept 2017 and received a physical verification on 19th jan 2018. Nothing after that. 
Please stay in touch over any information or updates.
Thanks


----------



## Gurwinder41

are you onshore or offshore i have applied with 65 points as cook 
my email id is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Rajesh2323

Gurwinder41 said:


> are you onshore or offshore i have applied with 65 points as cook
> my email id is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Hello gurwinder, Applied offshore. Please send ur email again dear in personal message.
Thanks


----------



## Jacky1899

Hello,I have applied in NSW/FSW 489 (Skilled immigration with 60+10 points,261313).
I have logged EOI on 8January-2018.Now waiting for invitation.

Could you please let me know when it is going to come?

Is there any point cut-off in 489 or it is just first come,first basis?

Any one received the invitation/Visa resently?

Please, give your valuable comments.Its really helpful


----------



## andreyx108b

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hie gurwinder
> May I know where are you from ? I have also applied in sept 2017 and received a physical verification on 19th jan 2018. Nothing after that.
> Please stay in touch over any information or updates.
> Thanks


What did they ask?


----------



## Sumon SM

Sumon SM said:


> Just a few questions :
> 
> 1. If I apply for 489-Tas then CO team will be located to TAS ?
> Caz I can see in immitracker that CO contacted for some one who applied feb.2 but for other states, say SA is way behind (Jan.2).
> 
> Does it work like that or centrally for all applications ? Can someone please explain me the visa application review process ?
> 
> 
> 2. How long might it take to move from january to feb ??
> 
> TIA


Can someone pls answer me ?


----------



## Abhishek83

Gurwinder41 said:


> are you onshore or offshore i have applied with 65 points as cook
> my email id is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


I can’t believe


----------



## Abhishek83

Gurwinder41 said:


> applied 489 as cook offshore on Sep 2017, physical verification done on 16th jan 2018 after that no email or no document requested ..any idea how long will have to wait for final outcome thnx
> If everything is fine at your end I think you will be sweet by the end of next month
> Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Abhishek83

Rajesh2323 said:


> Gurwinder41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> applied 489 as cook offshore on Sep 2017, physical verification done on 16th jan 2018 after that no email or no document requested ..any idea how long will have to wait for final outcome thnx
> 
> 
> 
> Hie gurwinder
> May I know where are you from ? I have also applied in sept 2017 and received a physical verification on 19th jan 2018. Nothing after that.
> Please stay in touch over any information or updates.
> Thanks
Click to expand...


Hey Rajesh I’m about to apply to 
I got invited from SA 
Got my pcc done from Australia 
Waiting for india pcc
Will be applying visa by mid of this month 
Any tips for me ?


----------



## Abhishek83

Gurwinder41 said:


> applied 489 as cook offshore on Sep 2017, physical verification done on 16th jan 2018 after that no email or no document requested ..any idea how long will have to wait for final outcome thnx


QUOTE]


Hey Gurwinder I’m about to apply to 
I got invited from SA 
Got my pcc done from Australia 
Waiting for india pcc
Will be applying visa by mid of this month 
Any tips for me


----------



## Rajesh2323

andreyx108b said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hie gurwinder
> May I know where are you from ? I have also applied in sept 2017 and received a physical verification on 19th jan 2018. Nothing after that.
> Please stay in touch over any information or updates.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> They questioned everything, starting from my educational background till my duties in the institution. How I commute from home to work place, how i get my salary, why working at the same place after returning from abroad studies etc, they were two members, one questioned me and other interviewed my boss at the same time. Checked our attendance register and other documentation. My occupation is Facilites Manager. Well, are u from Jalandhar? Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Gurwinder41

Rajesh2323 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> They questioned everything, starting from my educational background till my duties in the institution. How I commute from home to work place, how i get my salary, why working at the same place after returning from abroad studies etc, they were two members, one questioned me and other interviewed my boss at the same time. Checked our attendance register and other documentation. My occupation is Facilites Manager. Well, are u from Jalandhar? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> no i m from fatehgarh sahib near patiala
Click to expand...


----------



## ankush9291

Gurwinder41 said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no i m from fatehgarh sahib near patiala
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gurvinder and Rajesh ..
> Have you guys just applied for your skill assessment or waiting for your visa grant ?
> I have applied as a chef offshore and waiting for my visa grant. I applied on 20 Feb 2018 with 60 points .
> But in my case no verification has been done by anyone
> So I just want to be sure that can immigration go again for verification at my work place after filing the visa too?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rajesh2323

ankush9291 said:


> Gurwinder41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no i m from fatehgarh sahib near patiala
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gurvinder and Rajesh ..
> Have you guys just applied for your skill assessment or waiting for your visa grant ?
> I have applied as a chef offshore and waiting for my visa grant. I applied on 20 Feb 2018 with 60 points .
> But in my case no verification has been done by anyone
> So I just want to be sure that can immigration go again for verification at my work place after filing the visa too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we are waiting for visa grant. If not verified by assessment authority, high chances of immigration dept, but you never know coz lucky people get direct grants too.
Click to expand...


----------



## kumudum

September 2017 applicants..... still waiting for the grant. Guys any update on recent visa grants for 489s.....


----------



## JASN2015

Rajesh2323 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> They questioned everything, starting from my educational background till my duties in the institution. How I commute from home to work place, how i get my salary, why working at the same place after returning from abroad studies etc, they were two members, one questioned me and other interviewed my boss at the same time. Checked our attendance register and other documentation. My occupation is Facilites Manager. Well, are u from Jalandhar? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> They are from DIBP or from your assessing authority?
> And They phoned you and your supervisor ?
Click to expand...


----------



## ankush9291

JASN2015 said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are from DIBP or from your assessing authority?
> And They phoned you and your supervisor ?
> 
> 
> 
> In my case my assessing authority have a phonecall at my workplace asking about me.No one ever visited physicallly at my workplace.
> 
> Anyone could tell me which months cases are being opened and how long will they take as I applied in Feb 2018.
> 
> Any expert advice welcome here
Click to expand...


----------



## Rajesh2323

JASN2015 said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> They questioned everything, starting from my educational background till my duties in the institution. How I commute from home to work place, how i get my salary, why working at the same place after returning from abroad studies etc, they were two members, one questioned me and other interviewed my boss at the same time. Checked our attendance register and other documentation. My occupation is Facilites Manager. Well, are u from Jalandhar? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> They are from DIBP or from your assessing authority?
> And They phoned you and your supervisor ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DIBP dear and it was a physical verification at my work place.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

ankush9291 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my case my assessing authority have a phonecall at my workplace asking about me.No one ever visited physicallly at my workplace.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone could tell me which months cases are being opened and how long will they take as I applied in Feb 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Any expert advice welcome here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can check yourself using publicly available data
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## 489

No still w8ing 
Visa applied on 17 September 2017 For Northern Territory. 








kumudum said:


> September 2017 applicants..... still waiting for the grant. Guys any update on recent visa grants for 489s.....


----------



## rsa3

We r about to lodge 489 visa. A quick question- is it enough if we provide proof of emplyment in the last 10 years. That is what we have mentioned in the EOI.


----------



## Venkatpro16

Hi Guys..

I have applied EOI with 65 points for Software Engineer on Aug 2017 and still waiting for an invite.

Is there anyone applied EOI (189-65Pts, 190-70Pts) before Aug 2017 and waiting for the invite.?

Can anyone advice when I could get the invite.

Thanks..


----------



## JASN2015

Rajesh2323 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP dear and it was a physical verification at my work place.
> 
> 
> 
> They came to India to verify your claims ??
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

JASN2015 said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They came to India to verify your claims ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually local AHC staff does it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## JASN2015

Your EOI has been identified as one that may be affected by recent updates to the Short-term Skilled
Occupations List (STSOL) which took effect from 18 March 2018.
You have nominated an occupation which is no longer available on the STSOL from 18 March 2018. Please find below a
link to the new occupation lists:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupationslists/
combined-stsol-mltssl
As your occupation is no longer on the STSOL, you cannot be nominated for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa
and/or State and Territory Sponsored (subclass 489) visa and/or Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) visa.


Hi experts,

I have received above massage in my EOI,
but my occupation is in the STSOL, (342411 - Cabler (Data and Telecommunications))
Is it a mistake from eoi account or ?
Please clarity


----------



## andreyx108b

JASN2015 said:


> Your EOI has been identified as one that may be affected by recent updates to the Short-term Skilled
> Occupations List (STSOL) which took effect from 18 March 2018.
> You have nominated an occupation which is no longer available on the STSOL from 18 March 2018. Please find below a
> link to the new occupation lists:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupationslists/
> combined-stsol-mltssl
> As your occupation is no longer on the STSOL, you cannot be nominated for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> and/or State and Territory Sponsored (subclass 489) visa and/or Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) visa.
> 
> 
> Hi experts,
> 
> I have received above massage in my EOI,
> but my occupation is in the STSOL, (342411 - Cabler (Data and Telecommunications))
> Is it a mistake from eoi account or ?
> Please clarity




Where did you check?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

andreyx108b said:


> Where did you check?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


from 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl

here, 342411 - Cabler (Data and Telecommunications) is in the STSOL


----------



## Toldo.68

Are you sure its related to SA EOI or for another state that rejected you recently? Because I also received it today but for an old EOI that was intended to NT but they rejected me the last month.


----------



## JASN2015

Toldo.68 said:


> Are you sure its related to SA EOI or for another state that rejected you recently? Because I also received it today but for an old EOI that was intended to NT but they rejected me the last month.


Yes I'm sure because currently I have lodged a one EOI only


----------



## chamil

Whats going on guys... i also got same message .now eoi became a draft mode.


----------



## tanya19850011

Yes, I have received similar message today in all my EOIs for all provinces i have applied - SA, NT, NSW - 
for 489 -

" The clients nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass."

Did they remove some occupations from this list who can apply for 489 or ALL occupations? Maybe they closed temporarily 489? I
can see here are engineers and cablers. I am an accountant..

Are they going to return them in new financial year 2018-2019?
thats bad...


----------



## JASN2015

tanya19850011 said:


> Yes, I have received similar message today in all my EOIs for all provinces i have applied - SA, NT, NSW -
> for 489 -
> 
> " The clients nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass."
> 
> Did they remove some occupations from this list who can apply for 489 or ALL occupations? Maybe they closed temporarily 489? I
> can see here are engineers and cablers. I am an accountant..
> 
> Are they going to return them in new financial year 2018-2019?
> thats bad...


But sis. They mentioned these changes are according to the laws changed in 18 march 2018.

Yes, something is done


----------



## tanya19850011

yes.... interesting, are they going to open again in 2018-2019?...


----------



## JASN2015

tanya19850011 said:


> yes.... interesting, are they going to open again in 2018-2019?...[/QUOTE
> 
> I have just sent a mail to SA regarding this matter as I have submitted a application to them.
> You can do so too,if interested


----------



## andreyx108b

JASN2015 said:


> tanya19850011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes.... interesting, are they going to open again in 2018-2019?...[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I have just sent a mail to SA regarding this matter as I have submitted a application to them.
> 
> You can do so too,if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share their response
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## JASN2015

andreyx108b said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please share their response
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ok,I will
Click to expand...


----------



## Gurwinder41

JASN2015 said:


> But sis. They mentioned these changes are according to the laws changed in 18 march 2018.
> 
> Yes, something is done


Skill Select system error for 489 State sponsored EOIs - 

We are aware of DHA emailing many people who have 489 EOIs lodged under the state sponsored stream. The email in short says that their occupation is no longer on the new STSOL which took effect from 18th March 2018. And as a result their EOI was going to be removed from the skill select system.

This is lawfully incorrect as the occupations in all the cases we have so far seen have remained on the MLTSSL. And so can still remain as an active EOI for the 489 visa category.

We have asked DHA to clarify and will update when we hear further information


----------



## Andybear

Hi Guys,
I lodged EOI with 489 and 190 on 21Mar2018, I chose Tasmania to sponsor me. then applied for SS from Tasmania under 489 on 3 Apr. Tiday I received a skillselect notice states that :
The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:

The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass.

I checked the eligible occupation list from homeaffair website. My occupation retail pharmacist is still.on the STSOL.
I dont understand what goes wrong. Any guru could shed me some light is highly appreciated.


----------



## JASN2015

Andybear said:


> Hi Guys,
> I lodged EOI with 489 and 190 on 21Mar2018, I chose Tasmania to sponsor me. then applied for SS from Tasmania under 489 on 3 Apr. Tiday I received a skillselect notice states that :
> The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:
> 
> The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass.
> 
> I checked the eligible occupation list from homeaffair website. My occupation retail pharmacist is still.on the STSOL.
> I dont understand what goes wrong. Any guru could shed me some light is highly appreciated.


This has happened to me and most of the members here,
SA informed that they has got complaints from many clients and they will asked it from home affairs.


----------



## rsa3

Is this relevant for ppl who already received invite?


----------



## sharanchakradhar

Hi Guys,

I'm an IT professional, want to apply for 489. Should I do ACS or a general skill assessment? 
I'm also not sure there is general skill assessment body in AUS.Kindly help. I have less time in AUS.

Thanks, Sharan


----------



## Andybear

rsa3 said:


> Is this relevant for ppl who already received invite?


I am not sure.


----------



## Andybear

JASN2015 said:


> Andybear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I lodged EOI with 489 and 190 on 21Mar2018, I chose Tasmania to sponsor me. then applied for SS from Tasmania under 489 on 3 Apr. Tiday I received a skillselect notice states that :
> The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:
> 
> The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass.
> 
> I checked the eligible occupation list from homeaffair website. My occupation retail pharmacist is still.on the STSOL.
> I dont understand what goes wrong. Any guru could shed me some light is highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> This has happened to me and most of the members here,
> 
> SA informed that they has got complaints from many clients and they will asked it from home affairs.
Click to expand...

so there is nothing I need to do?


----------



## JASN2015

rsa3 said:


> Is this relevant for ppl who already received invite?


No, they weren't affected


----------



## JASN2015

Andybear said:


> so there is nothing I need to do?


Yes, Nothing you can do


----------



## simaria_c

saraheem046 said:


> Logged by Visa application on 19th August'17 and got the grant within a month on 14th Sep'17. Employer verification was not done, at-least not that I know of because they did not reach out to the folks whom I had mentioned in my reference letters.
> 
> Are you sure about the 4 year period start date?


You have been given wrong info on the forum. Not sure if someone already provided the correct info. 
4 years start from Grant date and not when you enter the country. If you see the grant letter it clearly states the visa expiry. In your case it should be Sept 2021


----------



## JASN2015

sharanchakradhar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm an IT professional, want to apply for 489. Should I do ACS or a general skill assessment?
> I'm also not sure there is general skill assessment body in AUS.Kindly help. I have less time in AUS.
> 
> Thanks, Sharan


You have to be get assessed according to your occupation. In the DIBP site, in the skills occupation list, they have mentioned the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
If your occupation is from IT, probably the accessing authority is ACS.


----------



## MRSDP30

*Draft EOI*



Andybear said:


> so there is nothing I need to do?


I received a reply from FSC NSW and they told me to contact Skill Select via email to inform them of the issue to get it resolved. They said yes it is an error but they cannot process or accept applications without valid EOI’s. 

:-/


----------



## Manvirjhala

MRSDP30 said:


> Andybear said:
> 
> 
> 
> so there is nothing I need to do?
> 
> 
> 
> I received a reply from FSC NSW and they told me to contact Skill Select via email to inform them of the issue to get it resolved. They said yes it is an error but they cannot process or accept applications without valid EOI’s.
> :-/
Click to expand...

Even I called them and confirmed they told me the same thing. But there is no email I'd on skillselect where they can answer this kind of query.


----------



## andreyx108b

MRSDP30 said:


> I received a reply from FSC NSW and they told me to contact Skill Select via email to inform them of the issue to get it resolved. They said yes it is an error but they cannot process or accept applications without valid EOI’s.
> 
> 
> 
> :-/




Tough luck  

Hopefully you can resolve it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Manvirjhala said:


> Even I called them and confirmed they told me the same thing. But there is no email I'd on skillselect where they can answer this kind of query.


Yes,I mailed them but received a automated reply which is no use


----------



## JASN2015

andreyx108b said:


> Tough luck
> 
> Hopefully you can resolve it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi andrey,
Do you have any idea how to contact skills select people ?


----------



## andreyx108b

JASN2015 said:


> Hi andrey,
> 
> Do you have any idea how to contact skills select people ?




No, i guess you will have to use the standard form on the web site 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

If Anyone found a way to resolve the SKILLSELECT EOI issue,
Please share it


----------



## mrit

JASN2015 said:


> If Anyone found a way to resolve the SKILLSELECT EOI issue,
> Please share it


Same here, My application is in assessment process with RDA..and launched EOI on Feb 2018, it should not get affected since the changes happend on 18 March and whatsoever my occupation still in MLTSSL it is still eligible for 489. Again, we have to wait for the reply from DHA on Iscah inquiry related this issue.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

mrit said:


> Same here, My application is in assessment process with RDA..and launched EOI on Feb 2018, it should not get affected since the changes happend on 18 March and whatsoever my occupation still in MLTSSL it is still eligible for 489. Again, we have to wait for the reply from DHA on Iscah inquiry related this issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




These guys aren’t reliable. I am sure DHA will clarify themselves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andybear

regarding the EOI error message, Anyone got contact method to report my case to the Home Affair?


----------



## jutomo

For everyone who is having issues with the EOI, below is the information posted on EOI website. COB is short for 'close of business', so hopefully we will be able to resubmit our EOI tonight. Cheers.

'Posted on: 6/04/2018 at 09:10

SkillSelect is currently experiencing issues with the updates to the occupation list for the Nominated Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). Rectification is occurring and is anticipated to be completed by cob 6 April 2018.'


----------



## jutomo

jutomo said:


> For everyone who is having issues with the EOI, below is the information posted on EOI website. COB is short for 'close of business', so hopefully we will be able to resubmit our EOI tonight. Cheers.
> 
> 'Posted on: 6/04/2018 at 09:10
> 
> SkillSelect is currently experiencing issues with the updates to the occupation list for the Nominated Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). Rectification is occurring and is anticipated to be completed by cob 6 April 2018.'


Well, although they say it is gonna be completed by COB, I have actually successfully updated my EOI, so everyone may try it and see if it works.


----------



## Manvirjhala

jutomo said:


> jutomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone who is having issues with the EOI, below is the information posted on EOI website. COB is short for 'close of business', so hopefully we will be able to resubmit our EOI tonight. Cheers.
> 
> 'Posted on: 6/04/2018 at 09:10
> 
> SkillSelect is currently experiencing issues with the updates to the occupation list for the Nominated Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). Rectification is occurring and is anticipated to be completed by cob 6 April 2018.'
> 
> 
> 
> Well, although they say it is gonna be completed by COB, I have actually successfully updated my EOI, so everyone may try it and see if it works.
Click to expand...

So does that mean there was enough error in their website? Now we can submit the EOI without showing the error of occupation not on list?


----------



## jutomo

Manvirjhala said:


> So does that mean there was enough error in their website? Now we can submit the EOI without showing the error of occupation not on list?


After hundreds of people contacted them yesterday, they realized there was a problem and they fixing it right now. They claimed that the error will be fixed before COB, but I actually found that I could already resubmit my EOI. You should try it.


----------



## Mandip

jutomo said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does that mean there was enough error in their website? Now we can submit the EOI without showing the error of occupation not on list?
> 
> 
> 
> After hundreds of people contacted them yesterday, they realized there was a problem and they fixing it right now. They claimed that the error will be fixed before COB, but I actually found that I could already resubmit my EOI. You should try it.
Click to expand...

Yes, it’s working but DOE is coming today. Does it will effect our EOI


----------



## andreyx108b

jutomo said:


> For everyone who is having issues with the EOI, below is the information posted on EOI website. COB is short for 'close of business', so hopefully we will be able to resubmit our EOI tonight. Cheers.
> 
> 'Posted on: 6/04/2018 at 09:10
> 
> SkillSelect is currently experiencing issues with the updates to the occupation list for the Nominated Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489). Rectification is occurring and is anticipated to be completed by cob 6 April 2018.'




Lets see what the updates list will look like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jutomo

Mandip said:


> Yes, it’s working but DOE is coming today. Does it will effect our EOI


Hope it will not, but as we have already submitted our EOI, the new DOE should not influence our application.


----------



## JASN2015

jutomo said:


> Well, although they say it is gonna be completed by COB, I have actually successfully updated my EOI, so everyone may try it and see if it works.



I have updated my EOI just now.it seems issue is solved


----------



## andreyx108b

JASN2015 said:


> I have updated my EOI just now.it seems issue is solved




Good news!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Mandip said:


> Yes, it’s working but DOE is coming today. Does it will effect our EOI




If doe changed then yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala

andreyx108b said:


> Mandip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s working but DOE is coming today. Does it will effect our EOI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If doe changed then yes
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My DOE remained the same. As submitted earlier.


----------



## mrit

Manvirjhala said:


> My DOE remained the same. As submitted earlier.


Did you submit it today? or its automatically changed?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala

mrit said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> 
> My DOE remained the same. As submitted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you submit it today? or its automatically changed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No I had to submit it again.


----------



## andreyx108b

Manvirjhala said:


> My DOE remained the same. As submitted earlier.




Great news


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit

andreyx108b said:


> Great news
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But my DOE changed. It was 18/Feb before status auto changed as DRAFT and now its 05/Apr.

I dont know if it will affect 489 Regional Auhtority FSC assessing crieteria.

Should I send RDA FSC an email explaining all this? Because it is strictly mentioned on their website that documents once submitted will not be allowed to replace or add and they will not seek any clarification on the documents once submitted + they don't like many emails. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Akon

Hello guys, I have just lodged my Eoi with 75 points for subclass 489 as a general accountant. Is there a chance that I will receive an invitation. My skills assessment and english result is going to expire in 2 months. Can anyone please answer ?

Thank you.


----------



## kumudum

Hello
CO has just sent a mail stating spouse passport has expired last month. So they request new passport details. Can any one tell how long it will further take to grant visa after submitting the document?


----------



## JASN2015

mrit said:


> But my DOE changed. It was 18/Feb before status auto changed as DRAFT and now its 05/Apr.
> 
> I dont know if it will affect 489 Regional Auhtority FSC assessing crieteria.
> 
> Should I send RDA FSC an email explaining all this? Because it is strictly mentioned on their website that documents once submitted will not be allowed to replace or add and they will not seek any clarification on the documents once submitted + they don't like many emails.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I think you better to send a short mail explaining the issue as same which I did for SA, my DOE didn't change though.


----------



## andreyx108b

kumudum said:


> Hello
> CO has just sent a mail stating spouse passport has expired last month. So they request new passport details. Can any one tell how long it will further take to grant visa after submitting the document?




Average 12-16 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasyr

Any November applicants got the grant recently?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## m.nave

Hey, 

Is there a certain requirement for Working hours per fortnight and Salary per month you getting?

Would be helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## mrit

JASN2015 said:


> I think you better to send a short mail explaining the issue as same which I did for SA, my DOE didn't change though.


Thanks, email sent already. I don't know why my doe got changed??? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Akon

Hello guys how much do you need to receive an invitation for 489 as an accountant ?


----------



## JASN2015

Akon said:


> Hello guys how much do you need to receive an invitation for 489 as an accountant ?


 It changes state to state


----------



## Akon

Jason howmuch minimum for any state?


----------



## Akon

I have 65 + 10 = 75 points


----------



## satyajitdesai

*Visa Granted !!*

Dear All,

I am happy to share that I received grant for my family (Self, Spouse & Daughter) yesterday.

Below are my Timelines:

ANZSCO 149211

Total Points - 60

Age : 25
Degree : 15
PTE : 10
Exp : 0
SS : 10

19th July : +ve Assessment
23rd July : Applied for SA
1st Aug : Invitation Received
9th Aug : Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
12th Aug : Medicals
17th Aug : PCC Uploaded
29th Aug : 1st CO Contact for Name Change Affidavit for Self & Spouse, Marriage Certificate (Which was already Uploaded) and Functional English Proofs for Spouse
1st Sep: Info Provided
01 Dec : 2nd CO Contact for Functional English Proofs for Spouse (Which was already Uploaded on 01-Sep)
1st Dec: Info Provided
6th April 5:30 AM IST: Grant Mail Received After 240 Days Of Lodging The Visa and 126 Days Of 2nd CO contact.

IED is 12-Aug-2018

This forum has been a great help, thank a lot. I wish all the best to the people who are waiting for their grants and pray that you get it soon.


----------



## 489

Heartiest Congratulations very happy 😊 for you mate. May be one day we will also get Golden Email. I applied visa on 17 September. Still waiting 









satyajitdesai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am happy to share that I received grant for my family (Self, Spouse & Daughter) yesterday.
> 
> Below are my Timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO 149211
> 
> Total Points - 60
> 
> Age : 25
> Degree : 15
> PTE : 10
> Exp : 0
> SS : 10
> 
> 19th July : +ve Assessment
> 23rd July : Applied for SA
> 1st Aug : Invitation Received
> 9th Aug : Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> 12th Aug : Medicals
> 17th Aug : PCC Uploaded
> 29th Aug : 1st CO Contact for Name Change Affidavit for Self & Spouse, Marriage Certificate (Which was already Uploaded) and Functional English Proofs for Spouse
> 1st Sep: Info Provided
> 01 Dec : 2nd CO Contact for Functional English Proofs for Spouse (Which was already Uploaded on 01-Sep)
> 1st Dec: Info Provided
> 6th April 5:30 AM IST: Grant Mail Received After 240 Days Of Lodging The Visa and 126 Days Of 2nd CO contact.
> 
> IED is 12-Aug-2018
> 
> This forum has been a great help, thank a lot. I wish all the best to the people who are waiting for their grants and pray that you get it soon.


----------



## JASN2015

satyajitdesai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am happy to share that I received grant for my family (Self, Spouse & Daughter) yesterday.
> 
> Below are my Timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO 149211
> 
> Total Points - 60
> 
> Age : 25
> Degree : 15
> PTE : 10
> Exp : 0
> SS : 10
> 
> 19th July : +ve Assessment
> 23rd July : Applied for SA
> 1st Aug : Invitation Received
> 9th Aug : Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> 12th Aug : Medicals
> 17th Aug : PCC Uploaded
> 29th Aug : 1st CO Contact for Name Change Affidavit for Self & Spouse, Marriage Certificate (Which was already Uploaded) and Functional English Proofs for Spouse
> 1st Sep: Info Provided
> 01 Dec : 2nd CO Contact for Functional English Proofs for Spouse (Which was already Uploaded on 01-Sep)
> 1st Dec: Info Provided
> 6th April 5:30 AM IST: Grant Mail Received After 240 Days Of Lodging The Visa and 126 Days Of 2nd CO contact.
> 
> IED is 12-Aug-2018
> 
> This forum has been a great help, thank a lot. I wish all the best to the people who are waiting for their grants and pray that you get it soon.



Oh God, finally you did it 
My congratulations bro..and good luck for your future


----------



## andreyx108b

satyajitdesai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to share that I received grant for my family (Self, Spouse & Daughter) yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are my Timelines:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 149211
> 
> 
> 
> Total Points - 60
> 
> 
> 
> Age : 25
> 
> Degree : 15
> 
> PTE : 10
> 
> Exp : 0
> 
> SS : 10
> 
> 
> 
> 19th July : +ve Assessment
> 
> 23rd July : Applied for SA
> 
> 1st Aug : Invitation Received
> 
> 9th Aug : Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> 
> 12th Aug : Medicals
> 
> 17th Aug : PCC Uploaded
> 
> 29th Aug : 1st CO Contact for Name Change Affidavit for Self & Spouse, Marriage Certificate (Which was already Uploaded) and Functional English Proofs for Spouse
> 
> 1st Sep: Info Provided
> 
> 01 Dec : 2nd CO Contact for Functional English Proofs for Spouse (Which was already Uploaded on 01-Sep)
> 
> 1st Dec: Info Provided
> 
> 6th April 5:30 AM IST: Grant Mail Received After 240 Days Of Lodging The Visa and 126 Days Of 2nd CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> IED is 12-Aug-2018
> 
> 
> 
> This forum has been a great help, thank a lot. I wish all the best to the people who are waiting for their grants and pray that you get it soon.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jutomo

Wow, that was such a long wait, but you finally got it!

Congrats and all the best to you and your family.



satyajitdesai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am happy to share that I received grant for my family (Self, Spouse & Daughter) yesterday.
> 
> Below are my Timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO 149211
> 
> Total Points - 60
> 
> Age : 25
> Degree : 15
> PTE : 10
> Exp : 0
> SS : 10
> 
> 19th July : +ve Assessment
> 23rd July : Applied for SA
> 1st Aug : Invitation Received
> 9th Aug : Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> 12th Aug : Medicals
> 17th Aug : PCC Uploaded
> 29th Aug : 1st CO Contact for Name Change Affidavit for Self & Spouse, Marriage Certificate (Which was already Uploaded) and Functional English Proofs for Spouse
> 1st Sep: Info Provided
> 01 Dec : 2nd CO Contact for Functional English Proofs for Spouse (Which was already Uploaded on 01-Sep)
> 1st Dec: Info Provided
> 6th April 5:30 AM IST: Grant Mail Received After 240 Days Of Lodging The Visa and 126 Days Of 2nd CO contact.
> 
> IED is 12-Aug-2018
> 
> This forum has been a great help, thank a lot. I wish all the best to the people who are waiting for their grants and pray that you get it soon.


----------



## Toldo.68

Congratulations,satyajitdesai!


----------



## psyz

*New to the forum*

Hi guys,

Fairly new to the website. Here are my details:

Below are my Timelines:

ANZSCO 411411, NSW 489 State Sponsorship

Total Points - 65

Age : 25
Degree : 10
PTE : 20
Exp : 0
SS : 10

15/09/17 - Positive skill assessment.
22/11/17 - Application sent for RDA Approval
19/12/17 - RDA Approval of Application
20/12/17 - Invitation Recieved
20/12/17 - Applicaiton Lodged
08/01/17 - Finished uploading all relevant documents
13/03/18 - Contacted by CO to provide PTE Score Confirmation report.
13/03/18 - PTE Score Confirmation report sent.
08/04/18 - Still waiting :fingerscrossed:

Would love to hear from fellow expats in similar situation/occupation.

Any advice/information would be heartily welcomed. 

Anyone have any idea how much longer I might have to wait?

Many thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

psyz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly new to the website. Here are my details:
> 
> 
> 
> Below are my Timelines:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 411411, NSW 489 State Sponsorship
> 
> 
> 
> Total Points - 65
> 
> 
> 
> Age : 25
> 
> Degree : 10
> 
> PTE : 20
> 
> Exp : 0
> 
> SS : 10
> 
> 
> 
> 15/09/17 - Positive skill assessment.
> 
> 22/11/17 - Application sent for RDA Approval
> 
> 19/12/17 - RDA Approval of Application
> 
> 20/12/17 - Invitation Recieved
> 
> 20/12/17 - Applicaiton Lodged
> 
> 08/01/17 - Finished uploading all relevant documents
> 
> 13/03/18 - Contacted by CO to provide PTE Score Confirmation report.
> 
> 13/03/18 - PTE Score Confirmation report sent.
> 
> 08/04/18 - Still waiting :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear from fellow expats in similar situation/occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice/information would be heartily welcomed.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea how much longer I might have to wait?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks




I would say dont hope much for a response before 12 weeks of a contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek83

Here is my timeline 

Profession- cook

Pathway 2 

Assessment +ve 23/11/2017

Ielts- 7.5/7.5/6.5/6.5 overall 7

SA sponsorship applied on 20/02/2018

SA sponsorship granted on 07/03/18

PCC appointment 04/04/2018

Waiting for PCC 

Hopefully I will get by the end of this week 

Next week filing Visa with spouse and two kids 5 yo 

I have every document ready to go 

What are the chances of direct grant ?

And can anyone tell me about form 80 and form 1221 ? Should I lodge them at the time of Visa lodge?


----------



## kastradomas29

Hi All,

I have query regarding 887 visa.
I am 489 visa holder and also a Canadian PR holder. I was granted Canadian PR in January 2018 and landed in Canada on 19th March. At that time my 489 visa process was going on and it was granted on 21st March just post landing in Canada. I was not so keen at that time to move to Australia so I did not take it seriously as it was a TR. And I saw my grant just 2 days back.

Now one of my family member continuously has bad health due to her intolerance to cold. We are thinking back to move to Australia. I have following query:
1. Can I move to Australia now on 489?
2. Shall I need to inform to Australia government about my Canadian PR status?
3. Do this change in status and becoming Canadian PR will create problem for me to gain 887 status after 3 years, if I don't inform to Australia government about my Canada PR status and landed in Canada?

I would be thankful if anybody can help me in above mentioned queries.
Thanks.


----------



## Dream2BushLand

Eegerly waiting for response as soon as possible. 

I have submitted my EOI( business analyst) for 189 (70 pints) 190 (75 points), but after going throw your report on estimated invitation time, it seems impossible in near future. Therefore, I am looking for others visa options SC 489 but i do not have any idea about 489 visa. I do not have any relative living in Australia. 

Therefore, if anyone suggest me if i am eligible for the 489 visa or not. Here is my points breakdown. 

PTE- 10
Age - 30
Exp - 00
Degree - 15
Aus Study 05
PY 05
NAATI 05
Occupation- Business Analyst 

TOTAL 189-70 and
489-80

NOTE- I do not have any relative in Australia.


----------



## Akon

Are you currently in Australia, if yes then which visa are on currently. You dont need to have a relative in Australia in order to apply 489 visa. You can be sponsored by state if you have enough points and state needs you.


----------



## Dream2BushLand

Akon said:


> Are you currently in Australia, if yes then which visa are on currently. You dont need to have a relative in Australia in order to apply 489 visa. You can be sponsored by state if you have enough points and state needs you.



Thank you very much for reply,

Currently i m in India, I back to India after my 485 visa expired.
I do not have experience in field, what are the chances to get invitation with 80 points.


----------



## AsifRehman

*Hello Good Morning mates,*

I hope everyone will be doing good. Recently ANZSCO 263311 has been eliminated from STSOL. Did anyone receive invitation earlier this year, please confirm.. 
Please do share *Thanks*


----------



## Dream2BushLand

Please anyone help me what state and regional i qualified for with below points and without work experience. 



PTE- 10
Age - 30
Exp - 00
Degree - 15
Aus Study 05
PY 05
NAATI 05
Occupation- Business Analyst 

TOTAL 189-70 and
489-80


----------



## karizma360

Please someone share your opinions for my case.

Accountant General - 222211
489 relative sponsorship eoi - 8 Aug 2017
points - 80 
Qualification - 20 
pte - 20
age - 30
ss - 10
exp - 0

Do i stand any chance of receiving an invite by the end of this year? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

karizma360 said:


> Please someone share your opinions for my case.
> 
> Accountant General - 222211
> 489 relative sponsorship eoi - 8 Aug 2017
> points - 80
> Qualification - 20
> pte - 20
> age - 30
> ss - 10
> exp - 0
> 
> Do i stand any chance of receiving an invite by the end of this year? Please let me know. Thanks



Which state you are currently in ?
If You are SA,In South Australia you will have a chance in near future
And check SA ,NT, VICTORIA sites for more details


----------



## sultan_azam

krunalshukla29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have query regarding 887 visa.
> I am 489 visa holder and also a Canadian PR holder. I was granted Canadian PR in January 2018 and landed in Canada on 19th March. At that time my 489 visa process was going on and it was granted on 21st March just post landing in Canada. I was not so keen at that time to move to Australia so I did not take it seriously as it was a TR. And I saw my grant just 2 days back.
> 
> Now one of my family member continuously has bad health due to her intolerance to cold. We are thinking back to move to Australia. I have following query:
> 1. Can I move to Australia now on 489?
> 2. Shall I need to inform to Australia government about my Canadian PR status?
> 3. Do this change in status and becoming Canadian PR will create problem for me to gain 887 status after 3 years, if I don't inform to Australia government about my Canada PR status and landed in Canada?
> 
> I would be thankful if anybody can help me in above mentioned queries.
> Thanks.



1. i think there is no harm in informing DIBP about canadian PR when you apply for 887 visa(later on)
2. if you have the visa, you can surely move to Australia
3. hiding the things could be a problem, saying truth always helps


----------



## sultan_azam

Immi master said:


> Eegerly waiting for response as soon as possible.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI( business analyst) for 189 (70 pints) 190 (75 points), but after going throw your report on estimated invitation time, it seems impossible in near future. Therefore, I am looking for others visa options SC 489 but i do not have any idea about 489 visa. I do not have any relative living in Australia.
> 
> Therefore, if anyone suggest me if i am eligible for the 489 visa or not. Here is my points breakdown.
> 
> PTE- 10
> Age - 30
> Exp - 00
> Degree - 15
> Aus Study 05
> PY 05
> NAATI 05
> Occupation- Business Analyst
> 
> TOTAL 189-70 and
> 489-80
> 
> NOTE- I do not have any relative in Australia.



489 has two type - one is regional sponsored, other one is family sponsored

you can definitely try the regional sponsored

considering current situation, 489 is a thing which should be definitely taken up, 
good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

Immi master said:


> Please anyone help me what state and regional i qualified for with below points and without work experience.
> 
> 
> 
> PTE- 10
> Age - 30
> Exp - 00
> Degree - 15
> Aus Study 05
> PY 05
> NAATI 05
> Occupation- Business Analyst
> 
> TOTAL 189-70 and
> 489-80


at least submit 489 eoi for NSW, VIC


----------



## BuBu123

*Please help*



sultan_azam said:


> at least submit 489 eoi for NSW, VIC


Hello, 

What is the chance for 261313(Software Engineer) with 75 points for 489 FSC, NSW as follows:

Age:25
Exp: 10
Degree: 15
English:10
Australian Study: 5
FSC SS=10

Can any one see fair chance in receiving positive invitation from Region and if so any idea how long should I wait?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

BuBu123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What is the chance for 261313(Software Engineer) with 75 points for 489 FSC, NSW as follows:
> 
> Age:25
> Exp: 10
> Degree: 15
> English:10
> Australian Study: 5
> FSC SS=10
> 
> Can any one see fair chance in receiving positive invitation from Region and if so any idea how long should I wait?
> 
> Thanks


you can test the water by dropping a stone in it

however there may be applicants with similar score, but there is no harm in proceeding this way if it suits you


----------



## JASN2015

Immi master said:


> Please anyone help me what state and regional i qualified for with below points and without work experience.
> 
> 
> 
> PTE- 10
> Age - 30
> Exp - 00
> Degree - 15
> Aus Study 05
> PY 05
> NAATI 05
> Occupation- Business Analyst
> 
> TOTAL 189-70 and
> 489-80



What's your state in Australia currently and where did you get Australian qualifications


----------



## karizma360

JASN2015 said:


> Which state you are currently in ?
> If You are SA,In South Australia you will have a chance in near future
> And check SA ,NT, VICTORIA sites for more details



I'm currently in India, i had to come back because my TR got expired. I know i don't stand a chance for 189 with 70 points or 75 for 190, my only hope is 489 with 80 points but without experience.

Do they prefer on shore candidates over off-shore candidates?


----------



## JASN2015

JASN2015 said:


> Which state you are currently in ?
> If You are SA,In South Australia you will have a chance in near future
> And check SA ,NT, VICTORIA sites for more details



Sorry,, a wrong post


----------



## Dream2BushLand

sultan_azam said:


> at least submit 489 eoi for NSW, VIC


i heard that Victoria required job offer letter, i really never understand this rule, who the hell will give job offer letter without residency.


----------



## Dream2BushLand

JASN2015 said:


> What's your state in Australia currently and where did you get Australian qualifications


I lived in Nsw and completed study in Sydney.


----------



## Akon

Guys can anyone please give share some information on receiving an invitation for visa sc 489 as a general accountant

My points break up:

My points break up:

Age 30
Pte 10
Degree 15
Exp 10 

Family 10(brother is Australian citizen)

Total. 75


Thank you.


----------



## orchyd

Hello everyone! I just got my ITA yesterday for Southern Inland! Can anyone help me go thru the application process in immiacct(i already have one from student visa before), I wanna ask what are the requirements:
Passport
Medical
Nbi(does that include my husband?)
Birth cert
Anmac outcome(reg nurse critical care)
Transcript from school
English exam result
Functional english(both husband and son)
Please let me know if i miss anything. Thank you in advance.


----------



## JASN2015

orchyd said:


> Hello everyone! I just got my ITA yesterday for Southern Inland! Can anyone help me go thru the application process in immiacct(i already have one from student visa before), I wanna ask what are the requirements:
> Passport
> Medical
> Nbi(does that include my husband?)
> Birth cert
> Anmac outcome(reg nurse critical care)
> Transcript from school
> English exam result
> Functional english(both husband and son)
> Please let me know if i miss anything. Thank you in advance.


Congrats mate for your ita


----------



## davidndavy

Hello All, 

Just a quick guide on my 489 grant. 

Applied in August 2016
Code 141111
grant received March 2018 (I had to provide US police clearance for a 30 day holiday visit and the US police clearance took 4 months. There is no point in trying to get in touch with CO, they never responded to my mails. 

Now: I was asked to enter before June 6th for my first entry since I need more time, I went and made my first entry. For all those who have doubts regarding entry:

I was sponsored by NT darwin but made my first entry in adelaide. In the airport, they only asked for my passport not even a copy of the visa (But its always safe to carry your docs) All the visa process of Australia is online. For my first entry there is no stamping on my passport either. The immigration team were friendly and definitely welcoming. I stayed for only one day and while coming back same thing, they just scan the passport and you are good to go. 

My day in Adelaide: Jobs are there but its not like a cake walk. You need to go prepared and support yourself for at least 2 months. average rent per week is 200 $. What gets you the job is local reference and network. People looked friendly, i never felt like an outsider (probably since it is only one day), One more observation - Aussies are not lazy, they work. I have seen aussies working in every small cafe of the mall I visited. So now you may understand why I said not a cake walk to get a job. 

Accommodation and food- Reasonably priced and one can afford a decent lifestyle but don't expect to save a lot atleast for a year or two. Some accommodation give you inclusive of internet and electricity but not every. The same with furnished and not furnished. 

Overall - It's many people dream to move to Australia and I'm fortunate to get my grant. The road ahead looks challenging but I'm a fighter. Stay positive. 

Note: It's really good if you can get 189 (You beed not worry about fulfilling the two year clause) but 190 and 489 are also a good choice.


----------



## Toldo.68

orchyd said:


> Hello everyone! I just got my ITA yesterday for Southern Inland! Can anyone help me go thru the application process in immiacct(i already have one from student visa before), I wanna ask what are the requirements:
> Passport
> Medical
> Nbi(does that include my husband?)
> Birth cert
> Anmac outcome(reg nurse critical care)
> Transcript from school
> English exam result
> Functional english(both husband and son)
> Please let me know if i miss anything. Thank you in advance.


Don't miss the forms 80 and 1221. Don't miss any paper even if you just think it's not worthy. People usually get delayed for over 3 months because of such documents.


----------



## JASN2015

davidndavy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a quick guide on my 489 grant.
> 
> Applied in August 2016
> Code 141111
> grant received March 2018 (I had to provide US police clearance for a 30 day holiday visit and the US police clearance took 4 months. There is no point in trying to get in touch with CO, they never responded to my mails.
> 
> Now: I was asked to enter before June 6th for my first entry since I need more time, I went and made my first entry. For all those who have doubts regarding entry:
> 
> I was sponsored by NT darwin but made my first entry in adelaide. In the airport, they only asked for my passport not even a copy of the visa (But its always safe to carry your docs) All the visa process of Australia is online. For my first entry there is no stamping on my passport either. The immigration team were friendly and definitely welcoming. I stayed for only one day and while coming back same thing, they just scan the passport and you are good to go.
> 
> My day in Adelaide: Jobs are there but its not like a cake walk. You need to go prepared and support yourself for at least 2 months. average rent per week is 200 $. What gets you the job is local reference and network. People looked friendly, i never felt like an outsider (probably since it is only one day), One more observation - Aussies are not lazy, they work. I have seen aussies working in every small cafe of the mall I visited. So now you may understand why I said not a cake walk to get a job.
> 
> Accommodation and food- Reasonably priced and one can afford a decent lifestyle but don't expect to save a lot atleast for a year or two. Some accommodation give you inclusive of internet and electricity but not every. The same with furnished and not furnished.
> 
> Overall - It's many people dream to move to Australia and I'm fortunate to get my grant. The road ahead looks challenging but I'm a fighter. Stay positive.
> 
> Note: It's really good if you can get 189 (You beed not worry about fulfilling the two year clause) but 190 and 489 are also a good choice.



Interesting
Congrats mate


----------



## 489

Congratulations. I also applied for Nt September 2017. Still waiting for my grant. 




UOTE=davidndavy;14288018]Hello All, 

Just a quick guide on my 489 grant. 

Applied in August 2016
Code 141111
grant received March 2018 (I had to provide US police clearance for a 30 day holiday visit and the US police clearance took 4 months. There is no point in trying to get in touch with CO, they never responded to my mails. 

Now: I was asked to enter before June 6th for my first entry since I need more time, I went and made my first entry. For all those who have doubts regarding entry:

I was sponsored by NT darwin but made my first entry in adelaide. In the airport, they only asked for my passport not even a copy of the visa (But its always safe to carry your docs) All the visa process of Australia is online. For my first entry there is no stamping on my passport either. The immigration team were friendly and definitely welcoming. I stayed for only one day and while coming back same thing, they just scan the passport and you are good to go. 

My day in Adelaide: Jobs are there but its not like a cake walk. You need to go prepared and support yourself for at least 2 months. average rent per week is 200 $. What gets you the job is local reference and network. People looked friendly, i never felt like an outsider (probably since it is only one day), One more observation - Aussies are not lazy, they work. I have seen aussies working in every small cafe of the mall I visited. So now you may understand why I said not a cake walk to get a job. 

Accommodation and food- Reasonably priced and one can afford a decent lifestyle but don't expect to save a lot atleast for a year or two. Some accommodation give you inclusive of internet and electricity but not every. The same with furnished and not furnished. 

Overall - It's many people dream to move to Australia and I'm fortunate to get my grant. The road ahead looks challenging but I'm a fighter. Stay positive. 

Note: It's really good if you can get 189 (You beed not worry about fulfilling the two year clause) but 190 and 489 are also a good choice.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gooner86

Akon said:


> Guys can anyone please give share some information on receiving an invitation for visa sc 489 as a general accountant
> 
> My points break up:
> 
> My points break up:
> 
> Age 30
> Pte 10
> Degree 15
> Exp 10
> 
> Family 10(brother is Australian citizen)
> 
> Total. 75
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Yes bro ... u can have ITA ... I also applied 489 (FAM) Visa VIC but my professional was Mechanical Engineer ... 
My points were 65 including 10 sponsor points ... 

EOI: May 2017
ITA: Aug 2017
Applied: Sep 2017
CO Contact: Feb 2018
waiting now ....


----------



## Gooner86

davidndavy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a quick guide on my 489 grant.
> 
> Applied in August 2016
> Code 141111
> grant received March 2018 (I had to provide US police clearance for a 30 day holiday visit and the US police clearance took 4 months. There is no point in trying to get in touch with CO, they never responded to my mails.
> 
> Now: I was asked to enter before June 6th for my first entry since I need more time, I went and made my first entry. For all those who have doubts regarding entry:
> 
> I was sponsored by NT darwin but made my first entry in adelaide. In the airport, they only asked for my passport not even a copy of the visa (But its always safe to carry your docs) All the visa process of Australia is online. For my first entry there is no stamping on my passport either. The immigration team were friendly and definitely welcoming. I stayed for only one day and while coming back same thing, they just scan the passport and you are good to go.
> 
> My day in Adelaide: Jobs are there but its not like a cake walk. You need to go prepared and support yourself for at least 2 months. average rent per week is 200 $. What gets you the job is local reference and network. People looked friendly, i never felt like an outsider (probably since it is only one day), One more observation - Aussies are not lazy, they work. I have seen aussies working in every small cafe of the mall I visited. So now you may understand why I said not a cake walk to get a job.
> 
> Accommodation and food- Reasonably priced and one can afford a decent lifestyle but don't expect to save a lot atleast for a year or two. Some accommodation give you inclusive of internet and electricity but not every. The same with furnished and not furnished.
> 
> Overall - It's many people dream to move to Australia and I'm fortunate to get my grant. The road ahead looks challenging but I'm a fighter. Stay positive.
> 
> Note: It's really good if you can get 189 (You beed not worry about fulfilling the two year clause) but 190 and 489 are also a good choice.


Congrats Man for the 489 grant ... 
Although grant time is too much ... approx. 2 years !
Anyways ... congrats again


----------



## Akon

Thats good to hear bro, I have applied for NT 489 and 190 with these (75) points. I hope I get invitation soon. How was your points breakup ?


----------



## faelvianna

*After receiving the State Nomination*

Hey guys how are you? Could you please help me with a question? 

After receiving the State Nomination (from South Australia), if all my documentation and exams are okay, do I have any risk of having my visa 489 refused? Or just the fact of having the State Nomination means that my visa 489 is guaranteed?


----------



## JASN2015

faelvianna said:


> Hey guys how are you? Could you please help me with a question?
> 
> After receiving the State Nomination (from South Australia), if all my documentation and exams are okay, do I have any risk of having my visa 489 refused? Or just the fact of having the State Nomination means that my visa 489 is guaranteed?


If you can prove the all the claims in the EOI, then you will be in the safe site . you will be granted
Good luck bro.


----------



## andreyx108b

faelvianna said:


> Hey guys how are you? Could you please help me with a question?
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving the State Nomination (from South Australia), if all my documentation and exams are okay, do I have any risk of having my visa 489 refused? Or just the fact of having the State Nomination means that my visa 489 is guaranteed?




Unless you do not meet some of the requirements you were meant to meet or provide false supporting documents then you will get your grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanaiya.patel

All, you may want to add yourself to the 489 visa tracker online...This will help you get an idea where others are a well....We also have a WhatsApp group. Let me know if interested.

Regards
KP


----------



## vannakuma

faelvianna said:


> Hey guys how are you? Could you please help me with a question?
> 
> After receiving the State Nomination (from South Australia), if all my documentation and exams are okay, do I have any risk of having my visa 489 refused? Or just the fact of having the State Nomination means that my visa 489 is guaranteed?


Hi Faelvianna - How long did you have to wait for SA state nomination?


----------



## vannakuma

Dear Friends,

Can anybody help us with this?

Do we need to upload passport photo through immi online when applying for subclass 489 visa?

Thanks.


----------



## Tippyoh45

Hi all.

I got my 489 visa granted today. I applied with 65 points 

EOI: July 2017
Applied: Aug 2017
Uploaded docs: August 2017
CO Request for More info: December 2017
Extra Docs submitted: January 2018
Grant: 11th April 2018

=D


----------



## preetpal22

Tippyoh45 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I got my 489 visa granted today. I applied with 65 points
> 
> EOI: July 2017
> Applied: Aug 2017
> Uploaded docs: August 2017
> CO Request for More info: December 2017
> Extra Docs submitted: January 2018
> Grant: 11th April 2018
> =D


Congratulation....
Please share your anzsco code?
And which docs submitted after co ask?


----------



## 489

Congratulations good to hear good news. Celebrate your day. 






Tippyoh45 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I got my 489 visa granted today. I applied with 65 points
> 
> EOI: July 2017
> Applied: Aug 2017
> Uploaded docs: August 2017
> CO Request for More info: December 2017
> Extra Docs submitted: January 2018
> Grant: 11th April 2018
> 
> =D


----------



## JASN2015

Tippyoh45 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I got my 489 visa granted today. I applied with 65 points
> 
> EOI: July 2017
> Applied: Aug 2017
> Uploaded docs: August 2017
> CO Request for More info: December 2017
> Extra Docs submitted: January 2018
> Grant: 11th April 2018
> 
> =D


Congrats mate


----------



## Manvirjhala

davidndavy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a quick guide on my 489 grant.
> 
> Applied in August 2016
> Code 141111
> grant received March 2018 (I had to provide US police clearance for a 30 day holiday visit and the US police clearance took 4 months. There is no point in trying to get in touch with CO, they never responded to my mails.
> 
> Now: I was asked to enter before June 6th for my first entry since I need more time, I went and made my first entry. For all those who have doubts regarding entry:
> 
> I was sponsored by NT darwin but made my first entry in adelaide. In the airport, they only asked for my passport not even a copy of the visa (But its always safe to carry your docs) All the visa process of Australia is online. For my first entry there is no stamping on my passport either. The immigration team were friendly and definitely welcoming. I stayed for only one day and while coming back same thing, they just scan the passport and you are good to go.
> 
> My day in Adelaide: Jobs are there but its not like a cake walk. You need to go prepared and support yourself for at least 2 months. average rent per week is 200 $. What gets you the job is local reference and network. People looked friendly, i never felt like an outsider (probably since it is only one day), One more observation - Aussies are not lazy, they work. I have seen aussies working in every small cafe of the mall I visited. So now you may understand why I said not a cake walk to get a job.
> 
> Accommodation and food- Reasonably priced and one can afford a decent lifestyle but don't expect to save a lot atleast for a year or two. Some accommodation give you inclusive of internet and electricity but not every. The same with furnished and not furnished.
> 
> Overall - It's many people dream to move to Australia and I'm fortunate to get my grant. The road ahead looks challenging but I'm a fighter. Stay positive.
> 
> Note: It's really good if you can get 189 (You beed not worry about fulfilling the two year clause) but 190 and 489 are also a good choice.


Hey congratulations mate!
I just wanted to know that as you were sponsored by NT and you landed in Adelaide will there be any problems later if you continue to stay away from sponsered state during 887 or otherwise for visa 489?


----------



## Tippyoh45

ANZSCO 342313 - Electronic Equipment Trades Worker and was requested to submit more evidence of employment (tax docs) for the 10 points I claimed


----------



## faelvianna

Hey, how can I add myself to the 489 visa tracker? Could you please send me the link?
Also, I'm interested in joining the WhatsApp group. How can we share the phone numbers?


----------



## faelvianna

*Visa Tracker and Whatsapp group*



Kanaiya.patel said:


> All, you may want to add yourself to the 489 visa tracker online...This will help you get an idea where others are a well....We also have a WhatsApp group. Let me know if interested.
> 
> Regards
> KP


Hey, how can I add myself to the 489 visa tracker? Could you please send me the link?
Also, I'm interested in joining the WhatsApp group. How can we share the phone numbers?


----------



## Hope1024

*489 South Australia*

Hi. I'm not sure if this is the correct thread, but I would really appreciate if any of the members here can help me out with some info. I'm trying to get a state nomination from SA and eventually get a 489 visa. 

I have garnered 70 points, and we have lodged our application for state nomination last March. The SA immigration website says results will come within 5-6 weeks time, but results for our application still hasn't and it is passing the 7-week mark. I am a bit concerned because I have read somewhere that SA requires minimum of 80/85 points to consider granting state nomination? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## preetpal22

Please share your anzsco code first..
If your occupation under supplimentary list then required point is 80 otherwise 70 points is enough for nomination hopefully it I'll came this week



Hope1024 said:


> Hi. I'm not sure if this is the correct thread, but I would really appreciate if any of the members here can help me out with some info. I'm trying to get a state nomination from SA and eventually get a 489 visa.
> 
> I have garnered 70 points, and we have lodged our application for state nomination last March. The SA immigration website says results will come within 5-6 weeks time, but results for our application still hasn't and it is passing the 7-week mark. I am a bit concerned because I have read somewhere that SA requires minimum of 80/85 points to consider granting state nomination?
> Thanks so much.


----------



## Tara2007

Hi, I've received my grant letter today! Applied for NT for 190 on July 4, received sponsorship for 489 on sep 21, Applied for 489 on Nov 17, contacted by officer on Jan 2, medicine finalized on Jan 30, grant on April 12. Officers contacted me two more times in Jan and Feb. My journey started in 2015,


----------



## preetpal22

Congratulation for your visa..



Tara2007 said:


> Hi, I've received my grant letter today! Applied for NT for 190 on July 4, received sponsorship for 489 on sep 21, Applied for 489 on Nov 17, contacted by officer on Jan 2, medicine finalized on Jan 30, grant on April 12. Officers contacted me two more times in Jan and Feb. My journey started in 2015,


----------



## 489

Congratulations I also applied for 489 NT on September 2017 but still waiting. 








Tara2007 said:


> Hi, I've received my grant letter today! Applied for NT for 190 on July 4, received sponsorship for 489 on sep 21, Applied for 489 on Nov 17, contacted by officer on Jan 2, medicine finalized on Jan 30, grant on April 12. Officers contacted me two more times in Jan and Feb. My journey started in 2015,


----------



## andreyx108b

vannakuma said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can anybody help us with this?
> 
> Do we need to upload passport photo through immi online when applying for subclass 489 visa?
> 
> Thanks.




Usually photo is not required 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanaiya.patel

faelvianna said:


> Kanaiya.patel said:
> 
> 
> 
> All, you may want to add yourself to the 489 visa tracker online...This will help you get an idea where others are a well....We also have a WhatsApp group. Let me know if interested.
> 
> Regards
> KP
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how can I add myself to the 489 visa tracker? Could you please send me the link?
> Also, I'm interested in joining the WhatsApp group. How can we share the phone numbers?
Click to expand...

Please refer to this link for the 489 tracker
myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/489-visa-tracker

The what's app group is now full. ..Sorry but will keep you posted


----------



## sri46

Hi all, currently i have 70 points for 263111 job code for 189. unfortunately am still waiting for an invite, however i have an option to submit under 489 with 80 pts, Please help me whether i should go ahead or wait for 189?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

sri46 said:


> Hi all, currently i have 70 points for 263111 job code for 189. unfortunately am still waiting for an invite, however i have an option to submit under 489 with 80 pts, Please help me whether i should go ahead or wait for 189?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


189/190 are better and 489 is not bad, I suppose


----------



## Boilingsands

What are the forecasts for 261312 Developer Programmer? 

189 Visa - 75 Points
489 Visa - 80 points For South Australia


----------



## Gooner86

Can anyone knows why VIC 489 visas are not being granted since July 2017 onwards ... ??? 
SA 489 grants are given every week ... but no news for VIC 489 ???


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

Gooner86 said:


> Can anyone knows why VIC 489 visas are not being granted since July 2017 onwards ... ???
> SA 489 grants are given every week ... but no news for VIC 489 ???


It is not true, i have been waiting for last ten months, and many more. It is totally case to case..

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> It is not true, i have been waiting for last ten months, and many more. It is totally case to case..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


same here waiting for 6.5 months. no CO contact no Immi assessment email.


----------



## 489

masterblaster81 said:


> vinodkalirawna1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not true, i have been waiting for last ten months, and many more. It is totally case to case..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> same here waiting for 6.5 months. no CO contact no Immi assessment email.
Click to expand...

I’m also in a same boat 7 months already completed since I applied till now no Co Contact. It’s still showing documents received only.


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

489 said:


> I’m also in a same boat 7 months already completed since I applied till now no Co Contact. It’s still showing documents received only.


In My case CO contacted for further documents, such visa translation copy, tax details and employment proof and shows as further accessment in immigration account.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Toldo.68

How long did it take to get CO assigned to you guys?


----------



## masterblaster81

489 said:


> I’m also in a same boat 7 months already completed since I applied till now no Co Contact. It’s still showing documents received only.


Finally after waiting for 6.5 months. today i received an email requesting for further documents

Polio certificates

Medical examination for me...which I done at the time of application. 

Police certificate for my wife with maiden names. 

Regagrds


----------



## DeepaliVohra

masterblaster81 said:


> Finally after waiting for 6.5 months. today i received an email requesting for further documents
> 
> Polio certificates
> 
> Medical examination for me...which I done at the time of application.
> 
> Police certificate for my wife with maiden names.
> 
> Regagrds


Why would you need polio certificates or medical if you have already done the same?


----------



## masterblaster81

DeepaliVohra said:


> Why would you need polio certificates or medical if you have already done the same?


I do not know...this is what has been requested today ...

I will be emailing for some clarification. 

even I submitted police certificate for my wife...but they have requested for police certificate with maiden name...i assume this mean they want police certificate of here name before marriage. 

Regards


----------



## NADEE 1986

*489-Accountant*

Hi,
489-Accountant geberal
points - 75- 489

EOI date- 01.04.2018

I still didnt receive an invitation. Pls comment if anyone received 489 relative sponsored visa for the profession of Accountant. What is the required point score

Nadeesha


----------



## Gooner86

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> It is not true, i have been waiting for last ten months, and many more. It is totally case to case..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I mean if you go thru immi tracker 489 sheet ... data shows not a single VIC 489 visahas been grantedafter july 17... also only 9 invitations has been released for VIC 489 as showed on DIBP website ... 

ITA : Aug 17
Applied: Sep 17
CO contact: Feb 18 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## HARESHNN

Hello Friends,

I have uploaded General docs (SA EOI, passport, educational, experience etc.) with my 489 immi application, I have doubt whether I missed something or not ? Can anyone share the link of docs required with VISA ? 
Some suggested me to upload form 80 & 1221.. please guide me in this

Thank you..


----------



## Toldo.68

Yes, I highly recommend that you fill them out and upload them asap. This would avoid delaying of 3 -4 months. May I ask you, when did you get CO assigned, after one week-month..or?


----------



## HARESHNN

Toldo.68 said:


> Yes, I highly recommend that you fill them out and upload them asap. This would avoid delaying of 3 -4 months. May I ask you, when did you get CO assigned, after one week-month..or?


Till date CO is not allocated for my file.


----------



## Toldo.68

So, you didn't receive acknowledgment email indicates that your app is received and that email is signed by the CO?


----------



## karizma360

Gooner86 said:


> I mean if you go thru immi tracker 489 sheet ... data shows not a single VIC 489 visahas been grantedafter july 17... also only 9 invitations has been released for VIC 489 as showed on DIBP website ...
> 
> ITA : Aug 17
> Applied: Sep 17
> CO contact: Feb 18
> :fingerscrossed:



I haven't recd an invite since August 2017 for General Accounting 489 relative sponsorship with 80 points.

I've heard that it's 80-85 for an invite, so why i haven't recd one yet? Is it true that the waiting period for accounting related fields for 489 is 1 year minimum?


----------



## Tim2005

After a 100days CO contacted and requested additional docs, wondering if someone would know, how long it’s usually can take from co contacted to final grand?

I checked myimmi history and found several cases, where, for example, co contacte after 50days,and visa grant arrived after 150days.


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

Tim2005 said:


> After a 100days CO contacted and requested additional docs, wondering if someone would know, how long it’s usually can take from co contacted to final grand?
> 
> I checked myimmi history and found several cases, where, for example, co contacte after 50days,and visa grant arrived after 150days.


There is no hard and fast rule, it is totally depends on case to case.. people are waiting for 8 to 9 months..


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Initious

Tim2005 said:


> After a 100days CO contacted and requested additional docs, wondering if someone would know, how long it’s usually can take from co contacted to final grand?
> 
> I checked myimmi history and found several cases, where, for example, co contacte after 50days,and visa grant arrived after 150days.


Check out my timeline. I was also sponsored by TAS for 489. I got CO contact after 63 days and visa granted 84 days after CO contact. I was contacted for form 80 so you might want to get form 80 and 1221 ready and upload them before the CO has a chance to talk to you and ask for it as it will be a delay again.


----------



## Nasyr

Hi guys.

Sorry for sharing the good news bit late. I got my grant on 13th of April. Here is my timeline. 

EOI lodged : 9th Sept, 2017
Sponsorship application : 9th Sept, 2017
Sponsorship approved : 9th Oct, 2017
Invitation received : 12th Oct, 2017
CO first contact : 14th Dec, 2017
CO second contact : 30th Jan, 2018
CO third contact : 28th March, 2018. 

Visa Grant : 13th April, 2018.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toldo.68

Congratulations, Nasyr! So, all these contacts were about the usual requests such as forms 80/1221, or something in specific?


----------



## JASN2015

Nasyr said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Sorry for sharing the good news bit late. I got my grant on 13th of April. Here is my timeline.
> 
> EOI lodged : 9th Sept, 2017
> Sponsorship application : 9th Sept, 2017
> Sponsorship approved : 9th Oct, 2017
> Invitation received : 12th Oct, 2017
> CO first contact : 14th Dec, 2017
> CO second contact : 30th Jan, 2018
> CO third contact : 28th March, 2018.
> 
> Visa Grant : 13th April, 2018.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy,
May I know your sponsored state and the occupation


----------



## JASN2015

Initious said:


> Check out my timeline. I was also sponsored by TAS for 489. I got CO contact after 63 days and visa granted 84 days after CO contact. I was contacted for form 80 so you might want to get form 80 and 1221 ready and upload them before the CO has a chance to talk to you and ask for it as it will be a delay again.


Congrats buddy for your grant


----------



## rsa3

Hi, We have done our medicals 3 days back and the status on emedicals show completed against all the tests. Any idea when we will know if our medicals are cleared. We have lodged our 489 visa 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Gooner86

karizma360 said:


> I haven't recd an invite since August 2017 for General Accounting 489 relative sponsorship with 80 points.
> 
> I've heard that it's 80-85 for an invite, so why i haven't recd one yet? Is it true that the waiting period for accounting related fields for 489 is 1 year minimum?


If you have 80 points and still didn't get an invite then it means General Accounting professions requirement is very low ... 

I got invite on 65 points ... Mechanical Engineer


----------



## masterblaster81

Nasyr said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Sorry for sharing the good news bit late. I got my grant on 13th of April. Here is my timeline.
> 
> EOI lodged : 9th Sept, 2017
> Sponsorship application : 9th Sept, 2017
> Sponsorship approved : 9th Oct, 2017
> Invitation received : 12th Oct, 2017
> CO first contact : 14th Dec, 2017
> CO second contact : 30th Jan, 2018
> CO third contact : 28th March, 2018.
> 
> Visa Grant : 13th April, 2018.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Congrats on your grant. for which state did you apply. 

and why 3 CO contact. 

I have been contact bey CO after 6.5 months for wife's maiden name Police Certificate.


----------



## Tim2005

Initious said:


> Check out my timeline. I was also sponsored by TAS for 489. I got CO contact after 63 days and visa granted 84 days after CO contact. I was contacted for form 80 so you might want to get form 80 and 1221 ready and upload them before the CO has a chance to talk to you and ask for it as it will be a delay again.


Thanks for sharing your timeline. We did submit both forms for all family members from begin. Now they asked us to provide a proofs or our relationships. We have been in relationship more than 10 Y now and we was surprised,as all our travels to other countries has same stamp dates, same visas and joint names on a property lease contracts.


----------



## Nasyr

JASN2015 said:


> Congrats buddy,
> May I know your sponsored state and the occupation


Thanks Mate. 

I'd been sponsored by NSW. And my occupation is Aeronautical Engineer. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prakash4551

Nasyr said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Sorry for sharing the good news bit late. I got my grant on 13th of April. Here is my timeline.
> 
> EOI lodged : 9th Sept, 2017
> Sponsorship application : 9th Sept, 2017
> Sponsorship approved : 9th Oct, 2017
> Invitation received : 12th Oct, 2017
> CO first contact : 14th Dec, 2017
> CO second contact : 30th Jan, 2018
> CO third contact : 28th March, 2018.
> 
> Visa Grant : 13th April, 2018.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Dear Bro,

Congrats for your grant.

Could you please let me know, sponsorship you mention is your relative who sponsored you or company sponsored ?

If company sponsored, sponsorship happen on its own with EOI or we have to follow certain procedures, like sending resumes to company something like that ? 

Sorry for my immature question

Regards
Prakash K


----------



## kumudum

Hello is there any body who provided new passport details for an expired one during the visa is processing. I just want to get an accurate information about how long it takes to grant after submiting new passport details. Please reply


----------



## 489

kumudum said:


> Hello is there any body who provided new passport details for an expired one during the visa is processing. I just want to get an accurate information about how long it takes to grant after submiting new passport details. Please reply


Seriously, Files of September applicants are Hidden some where. Feeling frustrated, w8ing for more than 7 months.


----------



## deepakimmigration

Hello all ,

I applied for 489 visa under anzsco code 511112 today as I could not score 7 bands in IELTS General writing module after appearing for several attempts. 

My score is 60 points 
Age 25 points
Qualification 15 points
Experience (6.7 years) 10 points
State sponsorship 10 points from northern territory 

However few immigration agents in my home country told that that visa grant success rate is 5 percent in northern territory 
What are the chances of getting an invitation for eoi submitted under visa sec 489 

I noticed that I am also eligible for Tasmania under immi18/051 
What does this mean?
Can I apply for 489 Tasmania visa with 6.5 in Writing, 8.5 speaking, 7 Reading and 8 Listening 
Would this visa has higher success rate than northern territory 

Thanks
Deepak V


----------



## MdAamerHasan

Hey guys, 

I have got a query. 

I have lodged my EOI under 263111 Computer Networks n Systems engineer with 65 points for 189 category and my points breakdown is as follows:-

30 Age.
15 Education
20 PTE

I cleared my Acs Assessment with first 2 years of my work experience starting July 2015 to 2017.My query is, what if I apply for 489 regional sponsored visa will it require me to wait for one more year to fulfill 2 years of work experience or will the ACS deducted 2years will be counted to satisfy the condition of 2years work experience for FarSouthCoast.


----------



## yoshi345

Hello to all, what are the chances of getting PR visa after 489 visa as I got to know that this one is provisional visa for 4 years only. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARESHNN

deepakimmigration said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> I applied for 489 visa under anzsco code 511112 today as I could not score 7 bands in IELTS General writing module after appearing for several attempts.
> 
> My score is 60 points
> Age 25 points
> Qualification 15 points
> Experience (6.7 years) 10 points
> State sponsorship 10 points from northern territory
> 
> However few immigration agents in my home country told that that visa grant success rate is 5 percent in northern territory
> What are the chances of getting an invitation for eoi submitted under visa sec 489
> 
> I noticed that I am also eligible for Tasmania under immi18/051
> What does this mean?
> Can I apply for 489 Tasmania visa with 6.5 in Writing, 8.5 speaking, 7 Reading and 8 Listening
> Would this visa has higher success rate than northern territory
> 
> Thanks
> Deepak V


Check all the probabilities at https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers


----------



## Kuwind

Hi.. I am in Victoria. My brother is offshore. He has 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190visa for anzco 263111. Got Victoria pre invite and got rejected even though having a sibling in the state and no mention of application to any state. Now I am thinking of 489 family sponsor for him. But completely new to this visa and due to lack of my knowledge I wanted to ask is 489 fs visa based on date of application, anzco code, points or exactly how is the invitation send? Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Been a forum follower from the time I got my PR. Lots of wonderful helpful souls out there. God bless u all 🙂


----------



## Kuwind

Please if someone can help with the above query.. thanks


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

Kuwind said:


> Please if someone can help with the above query.. thanks


This is not true, my friend got 489 visa from Northern territory Dorwin last year..


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NADEE 1986

*489-accountant*

Hi,
Is there any chance for accountants under 489 NT sponsored.

If sponsored by NT does that mean I have to live there

My Account

Age-30
IELTS-10
Degree - 15
Experience - 10
NT Sponsor - 05 (I guess)
Total- 70/75


----------



## NADEE 1986

Gooner86 said:


> If you have 80 points and still didn't get an invite then it means General Accounting professions requirement is very low ...
> 
> I got invite on 65 points ... Mechanical Engineer


I have 75 points for Accountant general 489 relative sponsored. That means migrating to Australia will become a dream for me???


----------



## JASN2015

NADEE 1986 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any chance for accountants under 489 NT sponsored.
> 
> If sponsored by NT does that mean I have to live there
> 
> My Account
> 
> Age-30
> IELTS-10
> Degree - 15
> Experience - 10
> NT Sponsor - 05 (I guess)
> Total- 70/75


Hi mate,
Yes you have to live there .


----------



## Manvirjhala

JASN2015 said:


> NADEE 1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Is there any chance for accountants under 489 NT sponsored.
> 
> If sponsored by NT does that mean I have to live there
> 
> My Account
> 
> Age-30
> IELTS-10
> Degree - 15
> Experience - 10
> NT Sponsor - 05 (I guess)
> Total- 70/75
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate,
> Yes you have to live there .
Click to expand...

But as per my agent you can live in any regional area as per the Visa condition 8539 no matter which state sponsors you. You just have to make sure that it's a regional area. Can any one please throw some light on this?


----------



## JASN2015

Manvirjhala said:


> But as per my agent you can live in any regional area as per the Visa condition 8539 no matter which state sponsors you. You just have to make sure that it's a regional area. Can any one please throw some light on this?


So why a state sponsors you ?
They invite people to live and work due to shortage of the specific occupations in their state.
You definitely live and work their state if you have a idea of a 
long-term settlement .
Actually you can land to another state and live by braking the bond with the visa conditions and state rules finally you will face difficulties while applying 887 for getting the PR.


----------



## JASN2015

NADEE 1986 said:


> I have 75 points for Accountant general 489 relative sponsored. That means migrating to Australia will become a dream for me???


you have 75 points without sponsorship points ??
Then you have a chance for 190 as well.
IT'S NOT A DREAM BUDDY


----------



## Navdeep7838977555

Hello Everyone... My wife want to sponsor his brother n his wife for relative sponsor as we are permanent residents. But issue is, the main applicant is wife of her brother and her brother as dependant. So my question is can we sponsor them as her brother is not main applican.


----------



## andreyx108b

Kuwind said:


> Hi.. I am in Victoria. My brother is offshore. He has 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190visa for anzco 263111. Got Victoria pre invite and got rejected even though having a sibling in the state and no mention of application to any state. Now I am thinking of 489 family sponsor for him. But completely new to this visa and due to lack of my knowledge I wanted to ask is 489 fs visa based on date of application, anzco code, points or exactly how is the invitation send? Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Been a forum follower from the time I got my PR. Lots of wonderful helpful souls out there. God bless u all 🙂




Are you taking re-sc489 family sponsored? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuwind

Yeah asking about 489 relative sponsored visa 




andreyx108b said:


> Kuwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.. I am in Victoria. My brother is offshore. He has 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190visa for anzco 263111. Got Victoria pre invite and got rejected even though having a sibling in the state and no mention of application to any state. Now I am thinking of 489 family sponsor for him. But completely new to this visa and due to lack of my knowledge I wanted to ask is 489 fs visa based on date of application, anzco code, points or exactly how is the invitation send? Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Been a forum follower from the time I got my PR. Lots of wonderful helpful souls out there. God bless u all 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking re-sc489 family sponsored?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Manvirjhala

JASN2015 said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> 
> But as per my agent you can live in any regional area as per the Visa condition 8539 no matter which state sponsors you. You just have to make sure that it's a regional area. Can any one please throw some light on this?
> 
> 
> 
> So why a state sponsors you ?
> They invite people to live and work due to shortage of the specific occupations in their state.
> You definitely live and work their state if you have a idea of a
> long-term settlement .
> Actually you can land to another state and live by braking the bond with the visa conditions and state rules finally you will face difficulties while applying 887 for getting the PR.
Click to expand...

I am referring to visa 489 regional sponsored and I don't think we have signed any bond. That is what is mentioned in the DHA website also and as per visa condition 8539. Can any one else share their views?


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

489 is a state sponsored visa and 2 years mandatory stay is required.


Manvirjhala said:


> I am referring to visa 489 regional sponsored and I don't think we have signed any bond. That is what is mentioned in the DHA website also and as per visa condition 8539. Can any one else share their views?


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello Everyone... My wife want to sponsor his brother n his wife for relative sponsor as we are permanent residents. But issue is, the main applicant is wife of her brother and her brother as dependant. So my question is can we sponsor them as her brother is not main applican.




It's possible. She can sponser her wife as main applicant and her brother as dependent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> 489 is a state sponsored visa and 2 years mandatory stay is required.
> 
> 
> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am referring to visa 489 regional sponsored and I don't think we have signed any bond. That is what is mentioned in the DHA website also and as per visa condition 8539. Can any one else share their views?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes I am aware I just want to understand that I can stay in any regional area across Australia or just within the state/region sponsoring?


----------



## Ozzy_tr

Manvirjhala said:


> vinodkalirawna1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 489 is a state sponsored visa and 2 years mandatory stay is required.
> 
> 
> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am referring to visa 489 regional sponsored and I don't think we have signed any bond. That is what is mentioned in the DHA website also and as per visa condition 8539. Can any one else share their views?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am aware I just want to understand that I can stay in any regional area across Australia or just within the state/region sponsoring?
Click to expand...

Hi mate, yes you are right, with state sponsored 489 you can legally live in any regional area through AU. I ve read in different forums where the people were sponsored by one state but had spent their 2 year live/1 year work requirements in other state and succefully applied and received 887 pr at the end. But beware that you need to complete your required time in REGIONAL AREA (of any state).
Also for peace of mind, you can apply and get release letter from your sponsoring state by giving work related excuses.


----------



## Manvirjhala

Ozzy_tr said:


> Hi mate, yes you are right, with state sponsored 489 you can legally live in any regional area through AU. I ve read in different forums where the people were sponsored by one state but had spent their 2 year live/1 year work requirements in other state and succefully applied and received 887 pr at the end. But beware that you need to complete your required time in REGIONAL AREA (of any state).
> Also for peace of mind, you can apply and get release letter from your sponsoring state by giving work related excuses.


Cheers mate!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant

Hello All,
I have 65 points for 189 and 75 points for 489. My profession code is 261313. Can anybody tell me what is the best State for 489 and how much time would it take for invitation. 


Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

Ozzy_tr said:


> Hi mate, yes you are right, with state sponsored 489 you can legally live in any regional area through AU. I ve read in different forums where the people were sponsored by one state but had spent their 2 year live/1 year work requirements in other state and succefully applied and received 887 pr at the end. But beware that you need to complete your required time in REGIONAL AREA (of any state).
> Also for peace of mind, you can apply and get release letter from your sponsoring state by giving work related excuses.


Yes, only with the approval of the sponsoring state, you can move and live and work in another state otherwise you it will be a problem.


----------



## kanchanup14

combatant said:


> Hello All,
> I have 65 points for 189 and 75 points for 489. My profession code is 261313. Can anybody tell me what is the best State for 489 and how much time would it take for invitation.
> 
> 
> Thanks


this occupation is only available in Far South Coast in NSW and they take almost 3 months to give u invitation..


----------



## Gooner86

ATLAST .... !!!!

By the grace of ALMIGHTY ALLAH .... I have been Granted ... !!! YaaaaaaaY .... !!! 
The gr8est news broke today in the morning ... !!! 
Thanks to the forum ...


----------



## 489

Gooner86 said:


> ATLAST .... !!!!
> 
> By the grace of ALMIGHTY ALLAH .... I have been Granted ... !!! YaaaaaaaY .... !!!
> The gr8est news broke today in the morning ... !!!
> Thanks to the forum ...


Congratulations. Can you please share your timeline. It will be a great help


----------



## Toldo.68

Congratulations, Gooner. Mashaa Allah : ), I have seen your TL on the Tracker. All the best for you there.


----------



## shivam7106

Hi Friends, 

I need a quick help from you all.

I am lodging the EOI for one of my friend (family member) for the Visa subclass 489. I have created the DHA account but i am not sure of the options which I need to select.

Cliecked on :

New Application > Skilled migration > Provisional Regional Skilled Visa (subsequent entrant ) & (Renewal)

Please help me in deciding that which option do I have to choose from. I chose Subsequent entrant but its asking for the TRN or Visa grant number. I am sure I am doing something wrong, your help will be really appreciated.


----------



## snook

Is there anyone her with (55+10) points and got the 489 in 2018


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

snook said:


> Is there anyone her with (55+10) points and got the 489 in 2018


I am waiting for 489.Applied long back June 2017.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

snook said:


> Is there anyone her with (55+10) points and got the 489 in 2018


Invitation or grant ??


----------



## JASN2015

Gooner86 said:


> ATLAST .... !!!!
> 
> By the grace of ALMIGHTY ALLAH .... I have been Granted ... !!! YaaaaaaaY .... !!!
> The gr8est news broke today in the morning ... !!!
> Thanks to the forum ...


Congrats bro


----------



## JASN2015

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> I am waiting for 489.Applied long back June 2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk



Waiting for the grant??
You will get it soon,all the best bro


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

Congratulations.. thanks..


JASN2015 said:


> Waiting for the grant??
> You will get it soon,all the best bro


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Gooner86 said:


> ATLAST .... !!!!
> 
> By the grace of ALMIGHTY ALLAH .... I have been Granted ... !!! YaaaaaaaY .... !!!
> The gr8est news broke today in the morning ... !!!
> Thanks to the forum ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## preetpal22

Congratulations




Gooner86 said:


> ATLAST .... !!!!
> 
> By the grace of ALMIGHTY ALLAH .... I have been Granted ... !!! YaaaaaaaY .... !!!
> The gr8est news broke today in the morning ... !!!
> Thanks to the forum ...


----------



## kumudum

Gooner86 said:


> ATLAST .... !!!!
> 
> By the grace of ALMIGHTY ALLAH .... I have been Granted ... !!! YaaaaaaaY .... !!!
> The gr8est news broke today in the morning ... !!!
> Thanks to the forum ...


Congrats dear. Do you have any idea how long it will take for the grant after submitting new passport details please


----------



## auzy

Hi All,
need guidance. I am a B.Tech ( Mech).planning to apply for 489(fs) as my brother has become a Australian citizen and lives in Melbourne.
If I apply for 489 FS do I need to comply with state requirements of 5 years of experience and a job offer from a company in Victoria and the Bank Balance to maintain.


----------



## sai1919

Finally Got my visa on 2nd May . This Forum was very useful. Thank you all.

Timeline:
ANZSCO: 261313 
VIC 489 (FAM) Sponsored (70 Points)
EOI: Aug 2017
Application Lodged: Sep 2017
CO Contact: 21 Feb 2018
Grant: 02 May 2018 
First Entry: 13 Sep 2018


----------



## auzy

sai1919 said:


> Finally Got my visa on 2nd May . This Forum was very useful. Thank you all.
> 
> Timeline:
> ANZSCO: 261313
> VIC 489 (FAM) Sponsored (70 Points)
> EOI: Aug 2017
> Application Lodged: Sep 2017
> CO Contact: 21 Feb 2018
> Grant: 02 May 2018
> First Entry: 13 Sep 2018


congratulations @ sai1919.


----------



## 489

sai1919 said:


> Finally Got my visa on 2nd May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This Forum was very useful. Thank you all.
> 
> Timeline:
> ANZSCO: 261313
> VIC 489 (FAM) Sponsored (70 Points)
> EOI: Aug 2017
> Application Lodged: Sep 2017
> CO Contact: 21 Feb 2018
> Grant: 02 May 2018
> First Entry: 13 Sep 2018[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations mate. Hopefully I will get sooner. I applied on September 2017.


----------



## JASN2015

sai1919 said:


> Finally Got my visa on 2nd May . This Forum was very useful. Thank you all.
> 
> Timeline:
> ANZSCO: 261313
> VIC 489 (FAM) Sponsored (70 Points)
> EOI: Aug 2017
> Application Lodged: Sep 2017
> CO Contact: 21 Feb 2018
> Grant: 02 May 2018
> First Entry: 13 Sep 2018



Congrats bro


----------



## Gooner86

sai1919 said:


> Finally Got my visa on 2nd May . This Forum was very useful. Thank you all.
> 
> Timeline:
> ANZSCO: 261313
> VIC 489 (FAM) Sponsored (70 Points)
> EOI: Aug 2017
> Application Lodged: Sep 2017
> CO Contact: 21 Feb 2018
> Grant: 02 May 2018
> First Entry: 13 Sep 2018


COngrats ... i got mine VIC FS 489 on 1st May .. n first entry is 28 sept


----------



## preetpal22

sai1919 said:


> Finally Got my visa on 2nd May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This Forum was very useful. Thank you all.
> 
> Timeline:
> ANZSCO: 261313
> VIC 489 (FAM) Sponsored (70 Points)
> EOI: Aug 2017
> Application Lodged: Sep 2017
> CO Contact: 21 Feb 2018
> Grant: 02 May 2018
> First Entry: 13 Sep 2018



Congratulations


----------



## shivam7106

sai1919 said:


> finally got my visa on 2nd may . This forum was very useful. Thank you all.
> 
> Timeline:
> Anzsco: 261313
> vic 489 (fam) sponsored (70 points)
> eoi: Aug 2017
> application lodged: Sep 2017
> co contact: 21 feb 2018
> grant: 02 may 2018
> first entry: 13 sep 2018


congrats....!!


----------



## Dilpreet786

Guys has anyone got invitation? Recently


----------



## AsifRehman

*Hi mates,*


Any mate can help as *ANZSCO 263311* removed from 489 now what else we can do to apply SS 190 other than share.
*
55 Points*
*RS* 10 points : 55+10=65 points
*SS* 05 points : 55+05=60 points.

Can anyone guide what else we can do to get ITA.

*Thanks*


----------



## JASN2015

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi mates,*
> 
> 
> Any mate can help as *ANZSCO 263311* removed from 489 now what else we can do to apply SS 190 other than share.
> *
> 55 Points*
> *RS* 10 points : 55+10=65 points
> *SS* 05 points : 55+05=60 points.
> 
> Can anyone guide what else we can do to get ITA.
> 
> *Thanks*



Your occupation has NOT been removed from the 489 but you are eligible for only southern inland in NSW ,but it requires Australian work experience.
but if you can improve your English (PTE) points, you could have a pretty chance for 190/189 visa.
or else ,be assessed as technical category as same which I did (telecommunication cabler or,telecommunication line worker)


----------



## yoshi345

sai1919 said:


> Finally Got my visa on 2nd May . This Forum was very useful. Thank you all.
> 
> Timeline:
> ANZSCO: 261313
> VIC 489 (FAM) Sponsored (70 Points)
> EOI: Aug 2017
> Application Lodged: Sep 2017
> CO Contact: 21 Feb 2018
> Grant: 02 May 2018
> First Entry: 13 Sep 2018


Hello. Congratulations for the visa. I have also applied for ANZSCO 261313 VIC 489 FS. Points 75. EOI submitted in April 2018. My querie is when should I expect to get an ITA for this visa.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## auzy

HI,
As I am not able to get this information from the victoria state site am putting up here. 
I ll be applying for 489 FS ( my brother is in Melbourne)--Do i need to fulfil the state criteria of number of years of experience and a job offer?? my occupation is their on their list..
on their website it says for VICTORIA nomination ..u have these requirements.
please advice..


----------



## Victor123

auzy said:


> HI,
> As I am not able to get this information from the victoria state site am putting up here.
> I ll be applying for 489 FS ( my brother is in Melbourne)--Do i need to fulfil the state criteria of number of years of experience and a job offer?? my occupation is their on their list..
> on their website it says for VICTORIA nomination ..u have these requirements.
> please advice..




There is no need to fulfill state requirements if you're applying 489 FS but if you're thinking to apply 489 SS and 190 SS then you need to fulfill the state criteria. There is no relation between 489 FS with state requirements.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maitoon

Hi Manoh, I hope things are going well for you. I have a 3 months baby was born in australia like you and i also received the email the same as yours. I really do not understand what case officer request for. What did you do with the "Consent form for eMedical" which is "A signed version of the attached eMedical consent form. This is because the migration medical service provider will record them on the papers assessment in the Department’s eMedical system" . Thank you very much, Manoh!






manoh said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Thanks for your advice. Following your advice, I received the email regarding my new born baby HAP ID from my new case officer for his health examination. But the email is like this,
> 
> As your child is less than six months old, an “on the papers” health assessment can be completed by a migration medical service provider clinic - that is, you do not need to physically take them to a clinic in Australia for a medical examination.
> What additional information is required?
> Before I can request an “on the papers” health assessment to be undertaken, I require you to provide me with the following additional documentation:
> • A report or letter from your child’s treating general practitioner, paediatrician or obstetrician. It should state that they have examined the child and provide details of the child’s health.
> • A signed version of the attached eMedical consent form. This is because the migration medical service provider will record them on the papers assessment in the Department’s eMedical system
> 
> so it means i did not need to go through emedical instead visit my gp for the letter and email my case officer or either attached the documents on my immi account and click on information provided? Beside what i do with the bottom organization health examination?
> 
> Please let me know how you go through. Your experience will be great supportive in my case too.
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]


----------



## auzy

Victor123 said:


> There is no need to fulfill state requirements if you're applying 489 FS but if you're thinking to apply 489 SS and 190 SS then you need to fulfill the state criteria. There is no relation between 489 FS with state requirements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks a lot victor..


----------



## ankush9291

Anyone got 489 visa approved from Feb 2018 cases ? If yes pls share ur timeline guys ....


----------



## Gurwinder41

ankush9291 said:


> Anyone got 489 visa approved from Feb 2018 cases ? If yes pls share ur timeline guys ....


i m waiting from sep 2017


----------



## Manvirjhala

Gurwinder41 said:


> i m waiting from sep 2017


Kindly share your timeline.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankush9291

Gurwinder41 said:


> i m waiting from sep 2017


Yeah I have seen there are many cases left from September but I was guessing if he immigration has started picking up Feb cases or not ?


----------



## Gurwinder41

Manvirjhala said:


> Kindly share your timeline.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


489 lodged on 29 sep 2017
CO allocated - 9 november 
physical verification done - 16/01/2018
after that nothing so far..no document requested


----------



## JASN2015

Gurwinder41 said:


> 489 lodged on 29 sep 2017
> CO allocated - 9 november
> physical verification done - 16/01/2018
> after that nothing so far..no document requested


Bro
What do you mean by physical verification


----------



## Gurwinder41

JASN2015 said:


> Bro
> What do you mean by physical verification


physical verification means two persons one ausy man & indian lady visited my work place


----------



## kumudum

ankush9291 said:


> Anyone got 489 visa approved from Feb 2018 cases ? If yes pls share ur timeline guys ....



Hello,
I am waiting since September 2017 and it seems like Sep 17 cases are finalizing these days. however, most completed cases are finalized within 03 months of lodgement. stay positive, good luck with your visa.


----------



## kumudum

Gurwinder41 said:


> 489 lodged on 29 sep 2017
> CO allocated - 9 november
> physical verification done - 16/01/2018
> after that nothing so far..no document requested


hello.

do you think even the visa grant can go beyond 12 months time period. if so what will happen to the medicals. please reply. I applied on 28 September 2017 and during April 2018 CO contacted for new passport details of spouse applicant since it had been expired.

do you think it can go longer due to this new passport details submission?


----------



## JASN2015

kumudum said:


> hello.
> 
> do you think even the visa grant can go beyond 12 months time period. if so what will happen to the medicals. please reply. I applied on 28 September 2017 and during April 2018 CO contacted for new passport details of spouse applicant since it had been expired.
> 
> do you think it can go longer due to this new passport details submission?


I think PCC, medicals would not be a issue if grant go beyond a year,,I heard somewhere in the forum,a member got the grant after a year without submitting PCC and medical


----------



## Gurwinder41

JASN2015 said:


> I think PCC, medicals would not be a issue if grant go beyond a year,,I heard somewhere in the forum,a member got the grant after a year without submitting PCC and medical


can’t be sure ..friend of mine ..applied on 9th june last year ..still waiting for decesion


----------



## shivam7106

Hi Friends,

Need some help in filling the 489 application for my friend.

I have created the IMMI account and was creating a new application and selected 489 Subsequent Entrant
but it doesn't allow me to create the EOI with this category.

Please throw some light if i am doing something wrong.

Also please refer to the link below as according to this 489 visa can only be applied if a person also already hold a subclass 475, 487, 495 or 496 visa (Extended Stay pathway)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav...es+-+I+have+someone+to+sponsor+or+nominate+me


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need some help in filling the 489 application for my friend.
> 
> I have created the IMMI account and was creating a new application and selected 489 Subsequent Entrant
> but it doesn't allow me to create the EOI with this category.
> 
> Please throw some light if i am doing something wrong.
> 
> Also please refer to the link below as according to this 489 visa can only be applied if a person also already hold a subclass 475, 487, 495 or 496 visa (Extended Stay pathway)
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav...es+-+I+have+someone+to+sponsor+or+nominate+me



Shivam have you found the solution?
If not make a post to 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...y-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey-235.html

you may get a responce


----------



## kumudum

Gurwinder41 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think PCC, medicals would not be a issue if grant go beyond a year,,I heard somewhere in the forum,a member got the grant after a year without submitting PCC and medical
> 
> 
> 
> can’t be sure ..friend of mine ..applied on 9th june last year ..still waiting for decesion
Click to expand...


Is that for 489 category? Website of DIBP says 489 is a priority processing visa. Can this category go beyond even 01 year. This is so painful...


----------



## shivam7106

JASN2015 said:


> Shivam have you found the solution?
> If not make a post to
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...y-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey-235.html
> 
> you may get a responce


thanks for your help JASN,

Yes, i found the answer for my query, thanks!


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> thanks for your help JASN,
> 
> Yes, i found the answer for my query, thanks!


Could you share the the solution,it may helpful for other aspirants


----------



## Kuwind

What are the chances of getting an invite for visa 489 relative sponsored for anzco 263111 at 80 point ?


----------



## AsifRehman

*Hi mates,*

What are the chances for Telecom engineer other than NSW. Pl;ease if anyone guide will highly appreciate.

*Thanks*


----------



## manoh

maitoon said:


> Hi Manoh, I hope things are going well for you. I have a 3 months baby was born in australia like you and i also received the email the same as yours. I really do not understand what case officer request for. What did you do with the "Consent form for eMedical" which is "A signed version of the attached eMedical consent form. This is because the migration medical service provider will record them on the papers assessment in the Department’s eMedical system" . Thank you very much, Manoh!


Hi Maitoon,

Regarding your baby medical, you just need to sign emedical consent form and your gp letter regarding baby health check up then after upload the documents on your immi account. after all awaiting start again my dear friend. :frusty:

thanks good luck.


----------



## JASN2015

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi mates,*
> 
> What are the chances for Telecom engineer other than NSW. Pl;ease if anyone guide will highly appreciate.
> 
> *Thanks*


I do not know the chances of getting invited as a Tele eng,but you have a option in assessing from another authority for a another occupation like I did or increasing points to 75.


----------



## Farp

Anyone who recently got 489 grant. It seems grants have drastically reduced from February. Anyone knows the reason behind this??? Visa lodgement date pf mine is 30th march 2018.


----------



## JASN2015

Farp said:


> Anyone who recently got 489 grant. It seems grants have drastically reduced from February. Anyone knows the reason behind this??? Visa lodgement date pf mine is 30th march 2018.


Bro,, did you submit complete application with medicals and PCC?
Did co contact you meanwhile?


----------



## Farp

JASN2015 said:


> Farp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who recently got 489 grant. It seems grants have drastically reduced from February. Anyone knows the reason behind this??? Visa lodgement date pf mine is 30th march 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro,, did you submit complete application with medicals and PCC?
> Did co contact you meanwhile?
Click to expand...


Yes i submitted complete application with medicals and pcc


----------



## jass92

Farp said:


> Yes i submitted complete application with medicals and pcc


co assign or not

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Farp said:


> Yes i submitted complete application with medicals and pcc


I saw people got grant in 4-7 months for the complete applications in the immitracker.
You will get it around 6 months according to immitracker.
But no one actually knows how they work


----------



## Farp

jass92 said:


> Farp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i submitted complete application with medicals and pcc
> 
> 
> 
> co assign or not
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No CO assigned. Will they notify us if it is assigned for complete application?


----------



## Toldo.68

They didn't tell directly to you that a case officer is assigned neither your app statues illustrate that. When a case officer assigned to your case they send an acknowledgment email tells you that your app is received and will be assessed and that email signed by someone with a position number. So, basically, that means a co is allocated to your application. Good luck.


----------



## jass92

Toldo.68 said:


> They didn't tell directly to you that a case officer is assigned neither your app statues illustrate that. When a case officer assigned to your case they send an acknowledgment email tells you that your app is received and will be assessed and that email signed by someone with a position number. So, basically, that means a co is allocated to your application. Good luck.


meaning of this
unavailable due to low volume of application

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Farp

Toldo.68 said:


> They didn't tell directly to you that a case officer is assigned neither your app statues illustrate that. When a case officer assigned to your case they send an acknowledgment email tells you that your app is received and will be assessed and that email signed by someone with a position number. So, basically, that means a co is allocated to your application. Good luck.


I received the acknowledgement on the day of lodgement which was auto generated i guess after that no email.


----------



## Toldo.68

@ jess I don't know really why they say this. However, even if they put a specific processing time, it doesn't mean that it will finish after this time. For example, for the 190, they say it takes 8 to 11/12 months to process, but in fact, according to the actual statistics for the recent cases, it takes only 3 months for complete apps, even incomplete apps takes around 6/7 months. The same for the 489, by the way, except a few cases can take longer than that.


----------



## JASN2015

Farp said:


> No CO assigned. Will they notify us if it is assigned for complete application?


No brother


----------



## jass92

JASN2015 said:


> No brother


means

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Toldo.68 said:


> @ jess I don't know really why they say this. However, even if they put a specific processing time, it doesn't mean that it will finish after this time. For example, for the 190, they say it takes 8 to 11/12 months to process, but in fact, according to the actual statistics for the recent cases, it takes only 3 months for complete apps, even incomplete apps takes around 6/7 months. The same for the 489, by the way, except a few cases can take longer than that.


Agreed,based on my friends' cases


----------



## jass92

JASN2015 said:


> Agreed,based on my friends' cases


co assign for app is compulsaty or not

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

jass92 said:


> means
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


They may offer direct grant even no any notification of anything after received state


----------



## andreyx108b

JASN2015 said:


> They may offer direct grant even no any notification of anything after received state




If the application is complete chances for direct grant are high without any communication 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badri

Hi Everyone,

i have completed my IELTS (scored:6.5) and applied for EOI, I am getting 65 points in 489 category (I am getting sponsorship from my relative). I am getting 55 point in 189 category. Now I am thinking of adding my spouse points but she is yet to take her ielts and need to get assessment done, so that i get 5 more points in both category and will have little more chance of getting an invite.

My question is:
I am an engineer and my wife is commerce graduate, so her assessment authority is different, will her assessment add points to my application? i mean to ask is, as she is not an engineer will it add points or not?

I am planning to book slot for her ielts as she is preparing from past 1 month, i just got this weird thought. So i felt its good to ask from few experts here.

Please suggest, is it good to get her assessment and ielts done or not?

Thanks in Advance!

Regards,
Badri


----------



## Tim2005

*PC*

Hi Everyone,

If CO asked for several docs, included a police certificate for a specific time in China( total spend there 6 years) managed to have Chinese police certificates from one province for 4 years, but can't get a certificates for another 2 years and CO now asking for this, gave me 28 days to submit it, which will end in 3 days. 
My question is can CO refuse a visa application based on that,that I'm unable to submit required docs? 
I've submitted a police station alien registration forms where it's said that no criminal records was for this person during his registration and a statement to CO, explaining what I did to get a proper Police Certificates and why I can't.

Now stressing that my application can be refused. Any advises please?


----------



## senps

Hi Guys,

Please have a look about my points breakdown and let me know will it be able to get a 489 SA invitation in next financial year (July)?

Points : Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 (3 Yrs) IELTS: 10 Partner: 05 
60 points


----------



## JASN2015

Badri said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> i have completed my IELTS (scored:6.5) and applied for EOI, I am getting 65 points in 489 category (I am getting sponsorship from my relative). I am getting 55 point in 189 category. Now I am thinking of adding my spouse points but she is yet to take her ielts and need to get assessment done, so that i get 5 more points in both category and will have little more chance of getting an invite.
> 
> My question is:
> I am an engineer and my wife is commerce graduate, so her assessment authority is different, will her assessment add points to my application? i mean to ask is, as she is not an engineer will it add points or not?
> 
> I am planning to book slot for her ielts as she is preparing from past 1 month, i just got this weird thought. So i felt its good to ask from few experts here.
> 
> Please suggest, is it good to get her assessment and ielts done or not?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Badri


Yes brother,by increasing points ,you could always get a chance of likelihood of invite.
You can claim points if you both are in same occupation lists.
Although you are in different lists, you can claim points for 190.
If you share your and spouse occupation codes,you may get better response from experts.
All depends on the occupation.
Good luck.


----------



## JASN2015

senps said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please have a look about my points breakdown and let me know will it be able to get a 489 SA invitation in next financial year (July)?
> 
> Points : Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 (3 Yrs) IELTS: 10 Partner: 05
> 60 points


SA means south Australia?


----------



## kegule

*Help Required.*

Hello Guys,
I need some help in EOI.
I have applied for 189, 190 and 489 with 60, 65 and 70 points respectively.

Can you please suggest if its fine applying for all?
What are my chances in getting invite for anyone of these?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JASN2015

kegule said:


> Hello Guys,
> I need some help in EOI.
> I have applied for 189, 190 and 489 with 60, 65 and 70 points respectively.
> 
> Can you please suggest if its fine applying for all?
> What are my chances in getting invite for anyone of these?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes you can apply for all visas, but everything depends on the occupation.
What's your occupation?


----------



## kegule

JASN2015 said:


> Yes you can apply for all visas, but everything depends on the occupation.
> What's your occupation?


Thanks for the reply.
I am a Software engineer. Applied for 261313.


----------



## jass92

kegule said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I am a Software engineer. Applied for 261313.


if TRA assess work places or vetassess assess work then co again visit to check work 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## senps

JASN2015 said:


> senps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please have a look about my points breakdown and let me know will it be able to get a 489 SA invitation in next financial year (July)?
> 
> Points : Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 (3 Yrs) IELTS: 10 Partner: 05
> 60 points
> 
> 
> 
> SA means south Australia?
Click to expand...

Yes, South Australia... 
Any comments pls


----------



## Tim2005

Tim2005 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> If CO asked for several docs, included a police certificate for a specific time in China( total spend there 6 years) managed to have Chinese police certificates from one province for 4 years, but can't get a certificates for another 2 years and CO now asking for this, gave me 28 days to submit it, which will end in 3 days.
> My question is can CO refuse a visa application based on that,that I'm unable to submit required docs?
> I've submitted a police station alien registration forms where it's said that no criminal records was for this person during his registration and a statement to CO, explaining what I did to get a proper Police Certificates and why I can't.
> 
> Now stressing that my application can be refused. Any advises please?


Any suggestion, folks? @Andreyx and other experts please


----------



## JASN2015

senps said:


> Yes, South Australia...
> Any comments pls


Yes, surely you may get an invite with 70 points if your occupation could open July. but you should apply/lodge the application to South Australia 2nd July as soon as it opens.
Better to fill a different EOI and mark your preferred state as South Australia now and be ready with all required documents.
Good luck.


----------



## Toldo.68

Tim2005 said:


> Any suggestion, folks? @Andreyx and other experts please


I read on the website that you have to call the embassy or an AU immigration office in the country where you cannot provide the required certificate. Also, did you provide a statutory declaration, not sure if that would work or not. Best of luck to you anyway, Tim.


----------



## senps

JASN2015 said:


> Yes, surely you may get an invite with 70 points if your occupation could open July. but you should apply/lodge the application to South Australia 2nd July as soon as it opens.
> Better to fill a different EOI and mark your preferred state as South Australia now and be ready with all required documents.
> Good luck.


Thanks mate...


----------



## Badri

JASN2015 said:


> Yes brother,by increasing points ,you could always get a chance of likelihood of invite.
> You can claim points if you both are in same occupation lists.
> Although you are in different lists, you can claim points for 190.
> If you share your and spouse occupation codes,you may get better response from experts.
> All depends on the occupation.
> Good luck.


Thank you very much JASN 

My ANZSCO code is 233411 and my spouse ANZSCO code would be 221111 (I am hoping this is the one), I don't know where she will fit in ANZSCO code as i need to get her assessment done. She is a graduate in Commerce, could you also please let me know if my guess is right for ANZSCO code? 

Please let me know if i can claim points under 190, if i get 5 points more?

Thanks in advance 

Regards,
Badri


----------



## preetpal22

Hello everyone please guide me who grant the visa? CO or anybody else?


----------



## AsifRehman

Badri said:


> Thank you very much JASN
> 
> My ANZSCO code is 233411 and my spouse ANZSCO code would be 221111 (I am hoping this is the one), I don't know where she will fit in ANZSCO code as i need to get her assessment done. She is a graduate in Commerce, could you also please let me know if my guess is right for ANZSCO code?
> 
> Please let me know if i can claim points under 190, if i get 5 points more?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards,
> Badri


__________________________________________________________________

*Hi Badri,*

As per my understanding in assessment the *ANZSCO* allocated based on experience.

*Thanks *


----------



## gurusanjay

Hi,

I recently applied for 489 sub class VISA for NSW along will all the relevant documents including ACS report etc.,

I have applied for NSW - Far South Coast on Job Code 263111.

As per my ACS report , I have close to 9 years Job experience. 

I have got 65 points on Regional Skill assessment including 10 points from Region.

But, today I did receive email from the Regional Certifying Body Far South Coast that "The applicant’s Skill Assessment only verifies 7 years and 8 months for the nominated occupation – losing the applicant five points on their Skill Select – the changes their Skill Select EOI and makes it void". 

I have also provided them all the relevant documents pertaining to my employment. ACS report clearly says that my employment is considered from 2009.

Please help me on how to go about. I did pay 770$ for this assessment. 

My application is mentioned as unsuccessful.

Please guide me further as I have given all the necessary documents which shows that I am carrying more than 7.8 years of experience for this skill set. I don't know why they have termed my application as unsuccessful.

Please help me with valuable advise.

Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## jass92

gurusanjay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently applied for 489 sub class VISA for NSW along will all the relevant documents including ACS report etc.,
> 
> I have applied for NSW - Far South Coast on Job Code 263111.
> 
> As per my ACS report , I have close to 9 years Job experience.
> 
> I have got 65 points on Regional Skill assessment including 10 points from Region.
> 
> But, today I did receive email from the Regional Certifying Body Far South Coast that "The applicant’s Skill Assessment only verifies 7 years and 8 months for the nominated occupation – losing the applicant five points on their Skill Select – the changes their Skill Select EOI and makes it void".
> 
> I have also provided them all the relevant documents pertaining to my employment. ACS report clearly says that my employment is considered from 2009.
> 
> Please help me on how to go about. I did pay 770$ for this assessment.
> 
> My application is mentioned as unsuccessful.
> 
> Please guide me further as I have given all the necessary documents which shows that I am carrying more than 7.8 years of experience for this skill set. I don't know why they have termed my application as unsuccessful.
> 
> Please help me with valuable advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Sanjay


ACS meaning ???

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badri

AsifRehman said:


> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Hi Badri,*
> 
> As per my understanding in assessment the *ANZSCO* allocated based on experience.
> 
> *Thanks *


Thank you very much Asif! 

According to my understand they were even giving ANZSCO based on graduation also but Yes! of course my wife has experience in accounts field, she was working for an organization for close to 3 years and now she is not working.

Could you please explain if this holds good for her assessment done under Accountant (General) ANZSCO code 221111.


----------



## JASN2015

Badri said:


> Thank you very much JASN
> 
> My ANZSCO code is 233411 and my spouse ANZSCO code would be 221111 (I am hoping this is the one), I don't know where she will fit in ANZSCO code as i need to get her assessment done. She is a graduate in Commerce, could you also please let me know if my guess is right for ANZSCO code?
> 
> Please let me know if i can claim points under 190, if i get 5 points more?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards,
> Badri



Your occupation, electronic engineer and spouse occupation, accountant, both are in MLTSSL so you can partner points (5 ) for both 189/190 visas. What's your points breakdown ?
Your occupation may need above 70 points for a invitation for 189/190 in the current trend.


----------



## JASN2015

Badri said:


> Thank you very much Asif!
> 
> According to my understand they were even giving ANZSCO based on graduation also but Yes! of course my wife has experience in accounts field, she was working for an organization for close to 3 years and now she is not working.
> 
> Could you please explain if this holds good for her assessment done under Accountant (General) ANZSCO code 221111.


Yes you are correct.
Skills and employment assessment are based on the course content you follow as well as on the type experience you have


----------



## Badri

JASN2015 said:


> Your occupation, electronic engineer and spouse occupation, accountant, both are in MLTSSL so you can partner points (5 ) for both 189/190 visas. What's your points breakdown ?
> Your occupation may need above 70 points for a invitation for 189/190 in the current trend.


Thank you JASN!

I know i need 70 points for 189/190 but i am applying under 489 (FS) because i get only 60 points under 189, i hope i can get an invite with 70 points under 489?

Thanks in Advance!

Regards,
Badri


----------



## JASN2015

Badri said:


> Thank you JASN!
> 
> I know i need 70 points for 189/190 but i am applying under 489 (FS) because i get only 60 points under 189, i hope i can get an invite with 70 points under 489?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Badri


You may get a Idea from Recent invitation round results,

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## JASN2015

gurusanjay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently applied for 489 sub class VISA for NSW along will all the relevant documents including ACS report etc.,
> 
> I have applied for NSW - Far South Coast on Job Code 263111.
> 
> As per my ACS report , I have close to 9 years Job experience.
> 
> I have got 65 points on Regional Skill assessment including 10 points from Region.
> 
> But, today I did receive email from the Regional Certifying Body Far South Coast that "The applicant’s Skill Assessment only verifies 7 years and 8 months for the nominated occupation – losing the applicant five points on their Skill Select – the changes their Skill Select EOI and makes it void".
> 
> I have also provided them all the relevant documents pertaining to my employment. ACS report clearly says that my employment is considered from 2009.
> 
> Please help me on how to go about. I did pay 770$ for this assessment.
> 
> My application is mentioned as unsuccessful.
> 
> Please guide me further as I have given all the necessary documents which shows that I am carrying more than 7.8 years of experience for this skill set. I don't know why they have termed my application as unsuccessful.
> 
> Please help me with valuable advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Sanjay


Find the possibility of reviewing of your application with far south coast, at least send them a mail with your ACS assessment highlighting you have the 8 years of experience.

It's totally unfair.


----------



## Aub430

I have just completed my skills assessment as a nurse and I am now stuck with 55 points until I get superior English point.

Please is there any nurse or anyone in regional NSW such as Riverina that can comment on job opportunities? I really want to know what's out there before embarking on the 489 route. 

190 might be a long wait with my point.


----------



## Smarffy

gurusanjay said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I recently applied for 489 sub class VISA for NSW along will all the relevant documents including ACS report etc.,
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for NSW - Far South Coast on Job Code 263111.
> 
> 
> 
> As per my ACS report , I have close to 9 years Job experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I have got 65 points on Regional Skill assessment including 10 points from Region.
> 
> 
> 
> But, today I did receive email from the Regional Certifying Body Far South Coast that "The applicant’s Skill Assessment only verifies 7 years and 8 months for the nominated occupation – losing the applicant five points on their Skill Select – the changes their Skill Select EOI and makes it void".
> 
> 
> 
> I have also provided them all the relevant documents pertaining to my employment. ACS report clearly says that my employment is considered from 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me on how to go about. I did pay 770$ for this assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> My application is mentioned as unsuccessful.
> 
> 
> 
> Please guide me further as I have given all the necessary documents which shows that I am carrying more than 7.8 years of experience for this skill set. I don't know why they have termed my application as unsuccessful.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me with valuable advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sanjay



Hi Sanjay 
Can you share what exactly your acs report say also what evidence documents you attached?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amolaks

Hi all..i have lodged my file in dec 2017.with all docs..medical and pcc...still awaiting for the grant...i want to know that is it genuine processing tume or taking too long...m worried...


----------



## andreyx108b

Amolaks said:


> Hi all..i have lodged my file in dec 2017.with all docs..medical and pcc...still awaiting for the grant...i want to know that is it genuine processing tume or taking too long...m worried...


nothing to worry before 12 months has passed.


----------



## Manvirjhala

gurusanjay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently applied for 489 sub class VISA for NSW along will all the relevant documents including ACS report etc.,
> 
> I have applied for NSW - Far South Coast on Job Code 263111.
> 
> As per my ACS report , I have close to 9 years Job experience.
> 
> I have got 65 points on Regional Skill assessment including 10 points from Region.
> 
> But, today I did receive email from the Regional Certifying Body Far South Coast that "The applicant’s Skill Assessment only verifies 7 years and 8 months for the nominated occupation – losing the applicant five points on their Skill Select – the changes their Skill Select EOI and makes it void".
> 
> I have also provided them all the relevant documents pertaining to my employment. ACS report clearly says that my employment is considered from 2009.
> 
> Please help me on how to go about. I did pay 770$ for this assessment.
> 
> My application is mentioned as unsuccessful.
> 
> Please guide me further as I have given all the necessary documents which shows that I am carrying more than 7.8 years of experience for this skill set. I don't know why they have termed my application as unsuccessful.
> 
> Please help me with valuable advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Sanjay


When did you apply for the state sponsorship? And you could call the RDA FSC and ask for explanation as many times in the past also they have reconsidered their decision and changed their decision to successful.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnish.singh

Plz explain Visa Condition 8539 in visa 489 ?


----------



## andreyx108b

arnish.singh said:


> Plz explain Visa Condition 8539 in visa 489 ?




You need to stay in regional area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnish.singh

andreyx108b said:


> You need to stay in regional area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Than wht about the 1 year full time work condition ?
Is that code 8539 covers that condition too or there is different code for that condition ?
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

arnish.singh said:


> Than wht about the 1 year full time work condition ?
> 
> Is that code 8539 covers that condition too or there is different code for that condition ?
> 
> Thanks




Use the search function on the forum, tons of info on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preetpal22

Hello everyone please guide me who grant the visa? CO or anybody else?


----------



## expat2expat

May I know for those who got grant recently, for visa 489 whats the timeline after paying for visa, usually when the CO will contact you or when will be result of application will be provided considering you have provided all the requirement already upon payment of visa. thank you.


----------



## HARESHNN

expat2expat said:


> May I know for those who got grant recently, for visa 489 whats the timeline after paying for visa, usually when the CO will contact you or when will be result of application will be provided considering you have provided all the requirement already upon payment of visa. thank you.


There is no such time limit for Aus authority, You may analyse your case by referring https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers 

All the best.


----------



## JASN2015

HARESHNN said:


> There is no such time limit for Aus authority, You may analyse your case by referring https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers
> 
> All the best.


Agreed


----------



## masterblaster81

expat2expat said:


> May I know for those who got grant recently, for visa 489 whats the timeline after paying for visa, usually when the CO will contact you or when will be result of application will be provided considering you have provided all the requirement already upon payment of visa. thank you.


There is no time limit, I applied on 4th October 2017 and still waiting 

CO contact on 17th April and replied on 26th April 
Employment verification on 26th April. 

waiting for grant ....


----------



## Moncouer

Gurwinder41 said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly share your timeline.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 489 lodged on 29 sep 2017
> CO allocated - 9 november
> physical verification done - 16/01/2018
> after that nothing so far..nyo document requested
Click to expand...

 Wow. Pls why was physical verification done.....


----------



## Gurwinder41

masterblaster81 said:


> There is no time limit, I applied on 4th October 2017 and still waiting
> 
> CO contact on 17th April and replied on 26th April
> Employment verification on 26th April.
> 
> waiting for grant ....


same here ..have applied on 29 sep..co allocated on 9 nov..employer verification done on 16 jan 2018..after no CO contact ..no decision yet


----------



## expat2expat

masterblaster81 said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I know for those who got grant recently, for visa 489 whats the timeline after paying for visa, usually when the CO will contact you or when will be result of application will be provided considering you have provided all the requirement already upon payment of visa. thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no time limit, I applied on 4th October 2017 and still waiting
> 
> CO contact on 17th April and replied on 26th April
> Employment verification on 26th April.
> 
> waiting for grant ....
Click to expand...

Hi is your 489 state sponsored offshore application?

Is the processing of 489 the same regardless if offshore or onshore?

Did you guys provide medical upon lodge or when CO requested only?


----------



## dijo

Hi, I have lodged EoI under 489 visa with 65 points (including the 10 pts for 489 visa). My concern is I am a fresher. Is there any chance to get invited by any of the regional areas? I did my skill assesment as telecommunication engineer.


----------



## expat2expat

dijo said:


> Hi, I have lodged EoI under 489 visa with 65 points (including the 10 pts for 489 visa). My concern is I am a fresher. Is there any chance to get invited by any of the regional areas? I did my skill assesment as telecommunication engineer.


Each state has different procedures in applying for 489 visa. Not just submitting eoi. Only nsw give invites through skillselect the rest you need to apply to their website for thw related state you are intending to apply.


----------



## nabeelmanj

Hello everyone,
I just want to know how much time is required to get invitation with 75 points for 489 as computer network and system engineer 263111 profession.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Hardeep26292

Hi everyone, anyone has an idea when I will get invitation..I lodged eoi in 262112 in 489 FS on jan 2018 with 75 points. Please somone reply me. Thanks


----------



## expat2expat

nabeelmanj said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just want to know how much time is required to get invitation with 75 points for 489 as computer network and system engineer 263111 profession.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Offshore application processing time is 6 to 8 months. I got mine after 6 months


----------



## Farp

expat2expat said:


> nabeelmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I just want to know how much time is required to get invitation with 75 points for 489 as computer network and system engineer 263111 profession.
> 
> thanks in advance.[/QUOTES]
> 
> Offshore application processing time is 6 to 8 months. I got mine after 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> Did you had CO contact??
Click to expand...


----------



## expat2expat

Farp said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nabeelmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I just want to know how much time is required to get invitation with 75 points for 489 as computer network and system engineer 263111 profession.
> 
> thanks in advance.[/QUOTES]
> 
> Offshore application processing time is 6 to 8 months. I got mine after 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> Did you had CO contact??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not lodge visa application yet. What stage are you in your application?
Click to expand...


----------



## nabeelmanj

expat2expat said:


> Farp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not lodge visa application yet. What stage are you in your application?
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 29th May, 2018 and its via agent.
> I really don't know what will happen and what type of response I will get.
> 
> By the way how much time it will take for EOI with 75 points as 263111(Computer network and system engineer).
Click to expand...


----------



## expat2expat

nabeelmanj said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not lodge visa application yet. What stage are you in your application?
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 29th May, 2018 and its via agent.
> I really don't know what will happen and what type of response I will get.
> 
> By the way how much time it will take for EOI with 75 points as 263111(Computer network and system engineer).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3
> 
> Offshore applications are processed in 6 to 8 months per NT website.
Click to expand...


----------



## nabeelmanj

It means I will get response after 6 months from submission of EOI and than we will go for further process.


----------



## nabeelmanj

expat2expat said:


> nabeelmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> Offshore applications are processed in 6 to 8 months per NT website.
> 
> 
> 
> It means I will get response after 6 months from submission of EOI and than we will go for further process.
Click to expand...


----------



## expat2expat

nabeelmanj said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nabeelmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> Offshore applications are processed in 6 to 8 months per NT website.
> 
> 
> 
> It means I will get response after 6 months from submission of EOI and than we will go for further process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry i was referring to Northern territory 489 processing.
Click to expand...


----------



## nabeelmanj

nabeelmanj said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means I will get response after 6 months from submission of EOI and than we will go for further process.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear I applied for NSW-FSC.
Click to expand...


----------



## Manvirjhala

Can anybody comment what would be the outcome if there is just a minor spelling mistake in the form R in FSC NSW State sponsorship document?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritad

Manvirjhala said:


> Can anybody comment what would be the outcome if there is just a minor spelling mistake in the form R in FSC NSW State sponsorship document?



Hard to say mate. FSC takes the doc accuracy very serious. My opinion is they might reject the application. I saw someone on this forum who got their application rejected by just name different in the form and passport. Better to send them the correct form asap.


----------



## Tim2005

*Visa refusal possibility*

Hi there,

My wife waiting for 489 visa grant notification overseas for last 4.5 months, while I'm here in Australia. I will not go into details how it's happened, I'm already starting to go crazy, checking the status every 30 minutes,with a mania that visa will be refused( as we've previous tourist visa refusals)

I just want to know how often the 489 visa refused? Goggle only shows a couple of posts, where visa was refused due to over claiming points or fraud docs. As in Officer's request for ad.docs was said that if some docs will be not provided he might refuse it. That's make me craze the most. My nerves are just at the limit,as we're unsure if police check that we've provided from China will be enough, as it's not covered our full time there.


----------



## VincSS

Yeah, it’s very tiring and stressful for waiting this visa grant. I applied it since August 2017and now more than 9 months waiting. Making me really crazy.


----------



## kumudum

VincSS said:


> Yeah, it’s very tiring and stressful for waiting this visa grant. I applied it since August 2017and now more than 9 months waiting. Making me really crazy.



I am waiting since October 2017 and yeah it's really crazy waiting. Waiting for 8 months........


----------



## expat2expat

kumudum said:


> VincSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it’s very tiring and stressful for waiting this visa grant. I applied it since August 2017and now more than 9 months waiting. Making me really crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting since October 2017 and yeah it's really crazy waiting. Waiting for 8 months........
Click to expand...

Hi, may i know if 489 state sponsor and family sponsor has the same timeline for visa grant regardless also of which state it is?


----------



## VincSS

No. As far as I know is 489 FS visa is lower priority than state sponsored 489 visa.And for regional area limitation, FS visa has only region limitations on NSW and QLD.


----------



## expat2expat

VincSS said:


> No. As far as I know is 489 FS visa is lower priority than state sponsored 489 visa.And for regional area limitation, FS visa has only region limitations on NSW and QLD.


Thanks, good to know. I have 489 state sponsored application , i hope i won't wait that long to get grant.


----------



## shivam7106

VincSS said:


> Yeah, it’s very tiring and stressful for waiting this visa grant. I applied it since August 2017and now more than 9 months waiting. Making me really crazy.


Hi,

That's really a long time. Though, I have seen many instances when people got a visa after almost 12 months. So keep your hopes tight mate :fingerscrossed:

Well, whats your job code?


----------



## Janzi

Hi there, can anyone pls let me know when the visa application fee was deducted from the credit card after applying for visa... I submitted all docs except medical last December and they haven't still deducted the money.


----------



## JASN2015

Janzi said:


> Hi there, can anyone pls let me know when the visa application fee was deducted from the credit card after applying for visa... I submitted all docs except medical last December and they haven't still deducted the money.


I think you should check with the bank
I paid the fee and in a few seconds,,I received the SMS from the bank ,, xxxx dollars amount is deducted from my card.


----------



## shivam7106

Janzi said:


> Hi there, can anyone pls let me know when the visa application fee was deducted from the credit card after applying for visa... I submitted all docs except medical last December and they haven't still deducted the money.


Hi,

it doesn't get deducted at later stage, you need to pay the fees and it goes of straight away from your bank and you get the confirmation for that with a receipt. If you haven't got any such confirmation, then I would suggest you to contact your bank first in regards with the payment so that you dont end up paying the double fees to Immi. 

Once your bank confirmed that you haven't paid yet then straight away pay the fees.

All the best with your application buddy....!!


----------



## Janzi

JASN2015 said:


> I think you should check with the bank
> I paid the fee and in a few seconds,,I received the SMS from the bank ,, xxxx ....
> 
> No issue with the bank... just wanted to know how many days/months it took for the australian immi to deduct the visa fees from your bank after submitting ?


----------



## expat2expat

Janzi said:


> Hi there, can anyone pls let me know when the visa application fee was deducted from the credit card after applying for visa... I submitted all docs except medical last December and they haven't still deducted the money.


U sure u have paid? Did u received notification of visa payment?


----------



## Sohaibn

Hello all, anyone here received an immi commencement email?
I did this morning
Lodgement date 19/02/18. 
Thanks.


----------



## Janzi

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> it doesn't get deducted at later stage, you need to pay the fees and it goes of straight away from your bank and you get the confirmation for that with a receipt. If you haven't got any such confirmation, then I would suggest you to contact your bank first in regards with the payment so that you dont end up paying the double fees to Immi.
> 
> Once your bank confirmed that you haven't paid yet then straight away pay the fees.
> 
> All the best with your application buddy....!!


Thanks for the info Sameer,

But what i wanted to know was how long after visa document lodgement was the money deducted from your account (visa fees) ?


----------



## Janzi

expat2expat said:


> U sure u have paid? Did u received notification of visa payment?


I have not received payment confirmation yet. I have submitted all visa docs with visa application in Dec/2017 with credit card details for visa fee deduction. Even the visa fees HAS NOT BEEN TAKEN from my card yet. What the normal time line from Application submit date to Fee deduction ?


----------



## Gurwinder41

Sohaibn said:


> Hello all, anyone here received an immi commencement email?
> I did this morning
> Lodgement date 19/02/18.
> Thanks.


i received immi commence email on 09/11/2017..nothing happened till now ..no decesion yet or no docs requested..my lodgement date is 29/09/2017


----------



## Sohaibn

Check inbox pa g


----------



## Janzi

Janzi said:


> Hi there, can anyone pls let me know when the visa application fee was deducted from the credit card after applying for visa... I submitted all docs except medical last December and they haven't still deducted the money.


My visa type is 489- state sponsored


----------



## Tim2005

Janzi said:


> I have not received payment confirmation yet. I have submitted all visa docs with visa application in Dec/2017 with credit card details for visa fee deduction. Even the visa fees HAS NOT BEEN TAKEN from my card yet. What the normal time line from Application submit date to Fee deduction ?



Mate, it's not normal. Suggest you to check first your status of application,what's said? Submitted?
NExt, in your IMMI account go to MY PAYMENTS-MANAGE PAYMENTS. Check there as well.


----------



## VincSS

My job code is 233513, production engineer. Recently, I received CO contact for second medical check up. Hope that grant will be coming soon.


----------



## VincSS

Recently, I saw Feb 18 applicants received direct grant. If you submitted complete documents including medical, PCC , form 80 and 1221, you could be also receiving direct grant.


----------



## Enam1974

Hello everyone, 
My occupation Project/Program Administrator, 511112 (SA). I lodged my visa application through Agent on 27 Dec '17. I was contacted by CO on 22 Mar '18 asking for additional documents like,

● contracts (In my Visa application-I provided 3 appointment letters from 3 organizations I worked but 2 appointments were initially for 1 years each, that were extended later on but I didn't provide extension letters)
● pay slips (in my Visa application- I provided last one year pay slip)
● tax returns (in my visa application- I provided last one year's tax return)
● group certificates
● superannuation information.

And, form 80 and medical.

This time, I provided sufficient documents except for tax returns (previous years) as my agent forebode me to do so. Now, I got second CO contact (from Senior Decision Maker, GSM) on 24 May '18 asking for 3 years' 2008, 2011 and 2016 (at 3 organizations) acknowledgement slips of tax returns submission. The CO's mail to my agent didn't have any deadline and seemed a little bit informal. As I opened my tax file in 2013, I provided acknowledgement slips of 2015 and 2016 tax returns and explained that in writing. 

Can anyone guess what I should expect to come for me? 

Thanks,


----------



## Janzi

Tim2005 said:


> Mate, it's not normal. Suggest you to check first your status of application,what's said? Submitted?
> NExt, in your IMMI account go to MY PAYMENTS-MANAGE PAYMENTS. Check there as well.


ok i will. Thanks.


----------



## vardanlane

Hi All, 

Actually my brother in law has been sponsored by his maternal uncle for 489 and we have lodged his eoi and he has got 75 points now as business analyst and just wanted to know how it works in terms of invites , is it like all business analyst with more than 75 points will be invited in rounds and he will get the invite before they start considering profiles for 70 in 189 for business analyst ?


----------



## its.kc

*Far South Coast - 489*

Hi does anybody here tried to submit an application for a 489 nomination from Far South Coast? How usually long does it they for them to respond?


----------



## Sumon SM

Hello all,

From immiatracker I can see some guys have got CO contact after feb.3 direct grant in SA. But nothing is happening in between them. does anyone has any idea about it ?

And just another question, visa application is being processed centrally or locally ? say anyone applied for SA then will it be checked by SA team ? or how.

Thanks a lot for your time. Wishing luck to all who are trying hard.


----------



## shivam7106

vardanlane said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Actually my brother in law has been sponsored by his maternal uncle for 489 and we have lodged his eoi and he has got 75 points now as business analyst and just wanted to know how it works in terms of invites , is it like all business analyst with more than 75 points will be invited in rounds and he will get the invite before they start considering profiles for 70 in 189 for business analyst ?


Hi, 

Invites are sent as per the first highest points and if two applications got the same points then they filter it with the First come first serve basis.


----------



## shivam7106

Sumon SM said:


> Hello all,
> 
> From immiatracker I can see some guys have got CO contact after feb.3 direct grant in SA. But nothing is happening in between them. does anyone has any idea about it ?
> 
> And just another question, visa application is being processed centrally or locally ? say anyone applied for SA then will it be checked by SA team ? or how.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time. Wishing luck to all who are trying hard.


Hi mate,

Don't rely on the immi tracker as that's only to provide the basic timelines. 

There are only two teams as per my knowledge 1)GSM Adelaide 2) GSM Brisbane


----------



## Avi1983

*489 - RDA Murray*

Hi, 

I got nomination from RDA - Murray of NSW. Any idea about that region for agriculture category.

Thanks,
Avi


----------



## shivam7106

Avi1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got nomination from RDA - Murray of NSW. Any idea about that region for agriculture category.
> 
> Thanks,
> Avi


Congarts bro...!!:whoo:


----------



## Akon

Hello 

I have a question, I have recently lodged an application for 489 tasmania. I was invited on the 24th may 2018 under small business owner with 75 points. The problem is my cpa and english score is going to expire in 7 days. My visa is already lodged and in process it has not been assessed though. I am concerned what will happen to my application once my cpa and english expires in 6 days. I have my health assessment scheduled for the 12th june.


----------



## Tim2005

Akon said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question, I have recently lodged an application for 489 tasmania. I was invited on the 24th may 2018 under small business owner with 75 points. .



Hi mate, we also have lodged visa application this Jan for 489 TAS as a small business owner. May I ask what sort of business you planing to move\establish in Tasmania?


----------



## JASN2015

Avi1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got nomination from RDA - Murray of NSW. Any idea about that region for agriculture category.
> 
> Thanks,
> Avi


Congratulations


----------



## Diggy

How is the timeline like for 489?


----------



## gurusanjay

Manvirjhala said:


> When did you apply for the state sponsorship? And you could call the RDA FSC and ask for explanation as many times in the past also they have reconsidered their decision and changed their decision to successful.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Hi,

As per the above, can I call up the RDA FSC to ask for explanation.

To state my work experience as above, I have provided them all the relevant documents like current employment letter, latest payslips etc to prove that I am still working with the same employer.

Inspite of providing them all necessary documents, they have rejected my application.

Can I call them and provide them will all necessary explanation?

Will there be any hope for me to make my application successful?

I have spent 770$ and all the genuine documentation.

Please advise on how to make my application successful.

Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## Ozzy_tr

Hi guys, according to immitracker some applicants from end of february are being assessed or geting grants currently. I lodged mine on 1st of march..is it a fantasy to expect grant or contact next week?


----------



## gurusanjay

Smarffy said:


> Hi Sanjay
> Can you share what exactly your acs report say also what evidence documents you attached?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My ACS report says that I have 7 years 8 months experience ( after deduction of 2 years as per Australian standards). These 7.8 years experience is till Nov 2016 as per my ACS report. But I am still continuing with the same employer and to make them prove, I obtained Employment letter from my employer as per working till date on my company's letterhead and also all the payslips from Nov 2016 to till date.

These documents prove that I have been working with my employer till date and covers more than 8 years experience.

Inspire of providing the necessary documents, they have mentioned my application unsuccessful.

Please advise.

Thanks 
Sanjay


----------



## gurusanjay

Hi all,

I did receive an unsuccessful application mail pertaining to the Subclass 489 NSW FDA application for Far South coast Visa. As per my ACS report, utill Nov 2016 from March 2007, I have 7.8 years of work experience (deducting 2 years) and to continue , I have again sent them the supporting documents (Employment letter, Pay slips) mentioning that I am still continuing with the same employer from Nov 2016 to till date. But after that also, they have sent me a response that this is final. (Unsuccessful)

Now what I have to do ? I am getting worried. 

What would be my next step?

Please advise.

Thanks
Sanjay
Hence, I have sent all the relevant documents last week for your perusal to state that I am still continuing my employent with the same organisation.


This is a gentle reminder to know the status of my application.


Kindly revert back to me with a positive note.


Looking forward or your positive response.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ozzy_tr said:


> Hi guys, according to immitracker some applicants from end of february are being assessed or geting grants currently. I lodged mine on 1st of march..is it a fantasy to expect grant or contact next week?




You need to rather see overall trend, not individual cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akon

Hello 
I have a question, I have recently lodged an application for 489 tasmania. I was invited on the 24th may 2018 under small business owner with 75 points. The problem is my cpa and english score is going to expire in 7 days. My visa is already lodged and in process it has not been assessed though. I am concerned what will happen to my application once my cpa and english expires in 6 days. I have my health assessment scheduled for the 12th june.


----------



## Manvirjhala

Has anyone received ITA from RDA FSC recently?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akon

Hello! 
I recently received state nomination for Tasmania. My English test and CPA assessment is expiring in 4 days. My application has been lodged but I didn’t receive any email about an officer being assigned to my case. I am confused if they will accept my test and assessment in this case since I have already lodged the application. Do you guys know If there’s any way I could contact them directly and ask or if any of you have a similar experience please guide me. 
Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

Akon said:


> Hello!
> I recently received state nomination for Tasmania. My English test and CPA assessment is expiring in 4 days. My application has been lodged but I didn’t receive any email about an officer being assigned to my case. I am confused if they will accept my test and assessment in this case since I have already lodged the application. Do you guys know If there’s any way I could contact them directly and ask or if any of you have a similar experience please guide me.
> Thanks


All the claims in the eoi should be proved by the time of invitation.your English and cpa outcome had not expired when you receive the invitation.and you have already lodged the visa,
So it will be no issue although it is expired in near future.


----------



## Akon

Thank you Jason2015 for the reply, I hope so I am still waiting for my medical and newborns passport I have scheduled medical for myself and wife. I will schedule medical for my newborn once we recieve his passport. They need id in order to schedule medical.


----------



## Gurwinder41

anybody who have applied for 489 in sep,oct 2017 and their application status in immi account is still received ?


----------



## Ozzy_tr

Yayyy! Just received our golden mails moments ago..very mixed feelings. I wish good luck to all who still await for their grants.
489 visa ( ss sa) anzsco 133512
Total points 
Lodged: 01/03/18
Direct grant: 04/06/18


----------



## masterblaster81

Ozzy_tr said:


> Yayyy! Just received our golden mails moments ago..very mixed feelings. I wish good luck to all who still await for their grants.
> 489 visa ( ss sa) anzsco 133512
> Total points
> Lodged: 01/03/18
> Direct grant: 04/06/18


Many Many Congrats !!!!


----------



## JASN2015

Ozzy_tr said:


> Yayyy! Just received our golden mails moments ago..very mixed feelings. I wish good luck to all who still await for their grants.
> 489 visa ( ss sa) anzsco 133512
> Total points
> Lodged: 01/03/18
> Direct grant: 04/06/18


My heatiest congratulations brother


----------



## dianadiana

Gurwinder41 said:


> anybody who have applied for 489 in sep,oct 2017 and their application status in immi account is still recei
> 
> Applied on 10th October-status is initial assessment.Maybe yours will be a direct grant


----------



## masterblaster81

dianadiana said:


> Gurwinder41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anybody who have applied for 489 in sep,oct 2017 and their application status in immi account is still recei
> 
> Applied on 10th October-status is initial assessment.Maybe yours will be a direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> Applied on 4th October and my status is Further assessment after CO contact on 17th April 2018
Click to expand...


----------



## gurusanjay

Smarffy said:


> Hi Sanjay
> Can you share what exactly your acs report say also what evidence documents you attached?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 15 November 2016.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after March 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates:	03/07 - 11/16 (9yrs 8mths)
Position:	Senior System Administrator

I have further provided them proof of my latest payslips, Employment Letter, EOI Skill assessment file.

The above documents I sent them to further state that I am still working for the same employer from November 2016 to till date.

Inspite of the above, they have messaged me that its final.

Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## Smarffy

gurusanjay said:


> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 15 November 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> The following employment after March 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> Dates:03/07 - 11/16 (9yrs 8mths)
> 
> Position:Senior System Administrator
> 
> 
> 
> I have further provided them proof of my latest payslips, Employment Letter, EOI Skill assessment file.
> 
> 
> 
> The above documents I sent them to further state that I am still working for the same employer from November 2016 to till date.
> 
> 
> 
> Inspite of the above, they have messaged me that its final.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sanjay




Call them up and explain. Just recently someone from the group got positive outcome after receiving negative result over address issue. He called and explained them the whole thing. They changed the outcome. Hope this works out for you too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

Hi all,

I have query regarding SA state nomination requirement for work experience.

My occupation is 312511- Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson (no additional work requirements) and i want to apply for state nomination. i got positive skill assessment from Engineers Australia, however, i have not assessed my Work experience from them. Though, i have 4 years of post qualification work experience working as a Mechanical Draftsperson and I am claiming 5 points for that in my EOI.




My question is do I have to get it assessed from Engineers Australia first in order to get the nomination (is this needs to be shown on skills assessment) or just work experience (without employment assessment from Engineers Australia ) is needed to apply for nomination. I can provide work evidences to the SA immigration about work experience if asked and i will also provide proofs to the Department of Home affairs later on (post invitation)


Precisely, i want to ask that is the assessment of work experience is also mandatory to get nomination from South Australia?


----------



## varindergill

hi
i have applied my visa on 22 march 2018 , how much time dibp takes to grant .

thanks


----------



## JASN2015

varindergill said:


> hi
> i have applied my visa on 22 march 2018 , how much time dibp takes to grant .
> 
> thanks


For a complete application,it will be 3 to 8 months.


----------



## Mandip

When CO is assigned to ur case


----------



## vivkamboj

varindergill said:


> hi
> i have applied my visa on 22 march 2018 , how much time dibp takes to grant .
> 
> thanks


Hi...I also applied on 24th March...please stay in touch


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

It depends on documents, I got mine after 11 months..


varindergill said:


> hi
> i have applied my visa on 22 march 2018 , how much time dibp takes to grant .
> 
> thanks


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurwinder41

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> It depends on documents, I got mine after 11 months..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


that’s true..i lodged my file decesion ready ..it’s been more thn 8 months ..no outcome..it’s hard to predict how much department can take ..


----------



## masterblaster81

Gurwinder41 said:


> that’s true..i lodged my file decesion ready ..it’s been more thn 8 months ..no outcome..it’s hard to predict how much department can take ..


exactly applied on 4th october 2017 and still waiting


----------



## Gurwinder41

masterblaster81 said:


> exactly applied on 4th october 2017 and still waiting


what is ur application status in immi account ?


----------



## masterblaster81

Gurwinder41 said:


> what is ur application status in immi account ?


Further assessment, CO contacted on 17th April for polio certificate.


----------



## Komy

Ozzy_tr said:


> Yayyy! Just received our golden mails moments ago..very mixed feelings. I wish good luck to all who still await for their grants.
> 489 visa ( ss sa) anzsco 133512
> Total points
> Lodged: 01/03/18
> Direct grant: 04/06/18


Congrats


----------



## simranjit87

Hi all, I applied for 489 visa in sep 2017 and case officer contact me in November. Nothing happened after that. It’s showing further assessment on status. Any idea about this .


----------



## Akon

Hello guys,
I need help, actually We have our medical exam coming on the 12th of this month. The problem is I have newborn, at the time of lodging my visa application we didnt have his passport as he was just born but we did have his birth certificate. So to go ahead and lodge thr application I entered 11111 as his passport number and his dob as passport issue date and generted his medical referal letter, which has 1111 as his passport number. I immediately realised my mistake and within minutes of lodging the application I filled out form 929 to correct my mistake. Now my question is how can I generate another medical referal letter for him with correct passport details ??


----------



## simranjit87

Hi guys, I have one more question, when I lodged my visa, I provide my medical, case officer contact me in November and he asked me for pay slips and super statement. I heard that medical is only valid for one year, so my medical expired in dec 2017, as I did Health examination in dec 2016. But it was valid when I applied for my visa in sep 2017. So my question is, before finalise my case, Immigration department will ask me to do health examination again or it’s just up to case officer?
Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

simranjit87 said:


> Hi guys, I have one more question, when I lodged my visa, I provide my medical, case officer contact me in November and he asked me for pay slips and super statement. I heard that medical is only valid for one year, so my medical expired in dec 2017, as I did Health examination in dec 2016. But it was valid when I applied for my visa in sep 2017. So my question is, before finalise my case, Immigration department will ask me to do health examination again or it’s just up to case officer?
> Thanks


Some members had grant with expired medicals and pcc .so I think you should wait for a co contact for a medical again or you will get the grant with the expired medical.


----------



## simranjit87

Thanks for reply


----------



## dar8

*After 489 grant*

Hi Guys,
Just posting some info based on my experience after 489 grant. Hopefully it will be helpful for many after 489 grant. 

*It's important to keep records of your addresses. From the first day you move into regional area after 489 grant try to obtain written evidence as much as possible (even for temporary addresses airbnb/friends/relatives) , such as, opening a bank account/ order a new debit card even if you already have one , prepare to show full bank account statements with grocery/ rental payments , petrol , expenses , salary paid into this will be helpful. Obtain letters or even better , statutory declarations from your temporary stay accommodations confirming your stay. 

* For employment , make sure your regional address in on payslips , make sure your employer pays correct super amounts into your accounts as this will be matched with your payslips , will need to provide tax assesments/ group certificates so make sure your regional address is update on mygov (specially people who already reside in Australia)

collect as much evidence you can. Even though it looks not important at the moment , anything with a regional address and your name on it , keep them in a seperate file folder to use when you apply for 887.

make sure your speeding fines , any debt to government institute etc (debt to commonwealth ) are being paid off or you have arranged a payment plan , keep evidence

Co's seem to re request australian police reports even though you've already provided aus pcc , We beleive for 887 the aus pcc is only recognized for 3 months only unlike 489 which is valid for 12 months , so if you do not receive any contact from co and your aus pcc's nearing 3 months it's better to apply for another pcc to avoid co re requesting this. 

887 have a very simple criteria to fulfil but lately co's have been very strict and they keep asking for more evidence to support regional stay and work requirement, this delays your grant as your file will go back in co's que each time he request more info. so it's better to attach all info you've got including full bank statements, so start collecting evidence from day one . 

There is an active forum on some other website where we discuss all of these info and 887 applicants the forum is very active and very useful , i'm not going to mention it's name here i beleive it's against forum rules. I wish we can have a very active forum here for 887 just like this 489 forum on expat forum unfortunately i haven't found a very active one yet. :confused2:


----------



## arnish.singh

dar8 said:


> hi guys,
> just posting some info based on my experience after 489 grant. Hopefully it will be helpful for many after 489 grant.
> 
> *it's important to keep records of your addresses. From the first day you move into regional area after 489 grant try to obtain written evidence as much as possible (even for temporary addresses airbnb/friends/relatives) , such as, opening a bank account/ order a new debit card even if you already have one , prepare to show full bank account statements with grocery/ rental payments , petrol , expenses , salary paid into this will be helpful. Obtain letters or even better , statutory declarations from your temporary stay accommodations confirming your stay.
> 
> * for employment , make sure your regional address in on payslips , make sure your employer pays correct super amounts into your accounts as this will be matched with your payslips , will need to provide tax assesments/ group certificates so make sure your regional address is update on mygov (specially people who already reside in australia)
> 
> collect as much evidence you can. Even though it looks not important at the moment , anything with a regional address and your name on it , keep them in a seperate file folder to use when you apply for 887.
> 
> Make sure your speeding fines , any debt to government institute etc (debt to commonwealth ) are being paid off or you have arranged a payment plan , keep evidence
> 
> co's seem to re request australian police reports even though you've already provided aus pcc , we beleive for 887 the aus pcc is only recognized for 3 months only unlike 489 which is valid for 12 months , so if you do not receive any contact from co and your aus pcc's nearing 3 months it's better to apply for another pcc to avoid co re requesting this.
> 
> 887 have a very simple criteria to fulfil but lately co's have been very strict and they keep asking for more evidence to support regional stay and work requirement, this delays your grant as your file will go back in co's que each time he request more info. So it's better to attach all info you've got including full bank statements, so start collecting evidence from day one .
> 
> There is an active forum on some other website where we discuss all of these info and 887 applicants the forum is very active and very useful , i'm not going to mention it's name here i beleive it's against forum rules. I wish we can have a very active forum here for 887 just like this 489 forum on expat forum unfortunately i haven't found a very active one yet. :confused2:


that is valuable information
thanks a lot


----------



## JASN2015

dar8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just posting some info based on my experience after 489 grant. Hopefully it will be helpful for many after 489 grant.
> 
> *It's important to keep records of your addresses. From the first day you move into regional area after 489 grant try to obtain written evidence as much as possible (even for temporary addresses airbnb/friends/relatives) , such as, opening a bank account/ order a new debit card even if you already have one , prepare to show full bank account statements with grocery/ rental payments , petrol , expenses , salary paid into this will be helpful. Obtain letters or even better , statutory declarations from your temporary stay accommodations confirming your stay.
> 
> * For employment , make sure your regional address in on payslips , make sure your employer pays correct super amounts into your accounts as this will be matched with your payslips , will need to provide tax assesments/ group certificates so make sure your regional address is update on mygov (specially people who already reside in Australia)
> 
> collect as much evidence you can. Even though it looks not important at the moment , anything with a regional address and your name on it , keep them in a seperate file folder to use when you apply for 887.
> 
> make sure your speeding fines , any debt to government institute etc (debt to commonwealth ) are being paid off or you have arranged a payment plan , keep evidence
> 
> Co's seem to re request australian police reports even though you've already provided aus pcc , We beleive for 887 the aus pcc is only recognized for 3 months only unlike 489 which is valid for 12 months , so if you do not receive any contact from co and your aus pcc's nearing 3 months it's better to apply for another pcc to avoid co re requesting this.
> 
> 887 have a very simple criteria to fulfil but lately co's have been very strict and they keep asking for more evidence to support regional stay and work requirement, this delays your grant as your file will go back in co's que each time he request more info. so it's better to attach all info you've got including full bank statements, so start collecting evidence from day one .
> 
> There is an active forum on some other website where we discuss all of these info and 887 applicants the forum is very active and very useful , i'm not going to mention it's name here i beleive it's against forum rules. I wish we can have a very active forum here for 887 just like this 489 forum on expat forum unfortunately i haven't found a very active one yet. :confused2:


Hi bro,
Thank you very much for detailed informative information.
I'm also in doubt how I full fill 35 hours work requirement to apply 887 when completing 2 years in regional area after the grant.curious to know details though I have still not got the 489 grant


----------



## Manvirjhala

So is it necessary to live in the state sponsoring you or one can arrive and start living and working in any regional area or state directly on arriving by 489? Do the c.o check that during 887 application


dar8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just posting some info based on my experience after 489 grant. Hopefully it will be helpful for many after 489 grant.
> 
> *It's important to keep records of your addresses. From the first day you move into regional area after 489 grant try to obtain written evidence as much as possible (even for temporary addresses airbnb/friends/relatives) , such as, opening a bank account/ order a new debit card even if you already have one , prepare to show full bank account statements with grocery/ rental payments , petrol , expenses , salary paid into this will be helpful. Obtain letters or even better , statutory declarations from your temporary stay accommodations confirming your stay.
> 
> * For employment , make sure your regional address in on payslips , make sure your employer pays correct super amounts into your accounts as this will be matched with your payslips , will need to provide tax assesments/ group certificates so make sure your regional address is update on mygov (specially people who already reside in Australia)
> 
> collect as much evidence you can. Even though it looks not important at the moment , anything with a regional address and your name on it , keep them in a seperate file folder to use when you apply for 887.
> 
> make sure your speeding fines , any debt to government institute etc (debt to commonwealth ) are being paid off or you have arranged a payment plan , keep evidence
> 
> Co's seem to re request australian police reports even though you've already provided aus pcc , We beleive for 887 the aus pcc is only recognized for 3 months only unlike 489 which is valid for 12 months , so if you do not receive any contact from co and your aus pcc's nearing 3 months it's better to apply for another pcc to avoid co re requesting this.
> 
> 887 have a very simple criteria to fulfil but lately co's have been very strict and they keep asking for more evidence to support regional stay and work requirement, this delays your grant as your file will go back in co's que each time he request more info. so it's better to attach all info you've got including full bank statements, so start collecting evidence from day one .
> 
> There is an active forum on some other website where we discuss all of these info and 887 applicants the forum is very active and very useful , i'm not going to mention it's name here i beleive it's against forum rules. I wish we can have a very active forum here for 887 just like this 489 forum on expat forum unfortunately i haven't found a very active one yet. :confused2:


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dar8

Manvirjhala said:


> So is it necessary to live in the state sponsoring you or one can arrive and start living and working in any regional area or state directly on arriving by 489? Do the c.o check that during 887 application
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Hi, 489 visa only have one condition , to live in a regional or low population growth area, 887 visa also only requires the same and does not mention anything about staying mandatory in the sponsoring state. however we all sign a declaration when we apply for the state sponsorship saying we genuinely intend to live the first two years in the sponsoring state. So if you want to live in a regional state other than the one that sponsor you it's always safe to obtain a release letter from the state. Tasmania have made their rules tight and won't give a release letter anymore.

Also if you've seen the news recently , the government is planning to make some changes to 887 visa requiring us to stay in regional for an extended period of time even after we get the 887 pr visa. So can't be sure if they will make any changes which might say that we have to stay in the sponsored state before we become eligible . It's always best to move to the state that sponsored you and spend the 2 years you promised them . Otherwise take the release letter before you move to be safe.


----------



## laju1984

dar8 said:


> Manvirjhala said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is it necessary to live in the state sponsoring you or one can arrive and start living and working in any regional area or state directly on arriving by 489? Do the c.o check that during 887 application
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, 489 visa only have one condition , to live in a regional or low population growth area, 887 visa also only requires the same and does not mention anything about staying mandatory in the sponsoring state. however we all sign a declaration when we apply for the state sponsorship saying we genuinely intend to live the first two years in the sponsoring state. So if you want to live in a regional state other than the one that sponsor you it's always safe to obtain a release letter from the state. Tasmania have made their rules tight and won't give a release letter anymore.
> 
> Also if you've seen the news recently , the government is planning to make some changes to 887 visa requiring us to stay in regional for an extended period of time even after we get the 887 pr visa. So can't be sure if they will make any changes which might say that we have to stay in the sponsored state before we become eligible . It's always best to move to the state that sponsored you and spend the 2 years you promised them . Otherwise take the release letter before you move to be safe.
Click to expand...

I had chat with one person who got pr via 887 neither staying in nominated state nor taking any kind of realese letter.....


----------



## JASN2015

laju1984 said:


> I had chat with one person who got pr via 887 neither staying in nominated state nor taking any kind of realese letter.....


In the past, members faced no issues but we can't predict anything in the future as laws and restrictions are becoming harder. That's why our member mentioned "TO BE IN THE SAFE SIDE"


----------



## Akon

Hello guys, hope you are all doing great. I am very curious to know how is life in Tasmania ?


----------



## dar8

Akon said:


> Hello guys, hope you are all doing great. I am very curious to know how is life in Tasmania ?


Hi Akon, it's very laid back life style over here, no / less traffic. Rental homes are a bit difficult to get due to many people applying for them but the rent is low compared to mainland. Im renting a 2 bdrm townhouse and the rent is $800 per month. Living expenses are a bit similar to mainland. I live in north eastern Tasmania , so not many asian grocery shops around here , however recently an indian grocery shop & take away shop opened in a suburb called Mowbray and it has alot of south eastern grocery products so that was good. Job wise , it's a bit difficult to find jobs here as it seems alot of jobs go to locals or family/friends of people who already work in the company/business , however you should be able to find if you keep applying everyday and willing to do a bit of travel. Allow appx 3 , 4 months to find a job, salaries are a bit less compared to mainland for professional jobs. Weather : Summers are okay but winters are too cold , very frosty and foggy most of the time. Tasmania is not everyone's cup of tea , but the 2 years go really fast !!! Hope this helps .


----------



## its.kc

You should have provided an updated skills assessment if you want your work experience to be counted as more than 7yrs and 8mos. How many years of experience are you trying to claim in your EOI?



gurusanjay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently applied for 489 sub class VISA for NSW along will all the relevant documents including ACS report etc.,
> 
> I have applied for NSW - Far South Coast on Job Code 263111.
> 
> As per my ACS report , I have close to 9 years Job experience.
> 
> I have got 65 points on Regional Skill assessment including 10 points from Region.
> 
> But, today I did receive email from the Regional Certifying Body Far South Coast that "The applicant’s Skill Assessment only verifies 7 years and 8 months for the nominated occupation – losing the applicant five points on their Skill Select – the changes their Skill Select EOI and makes it void".
> 
> I have also provided them all the relevant documents pertaining to my employment. ACS report clearly says that my employment is considered from 2009.
> 
> Please help me on how to go about. I did pay 770$ for this assessment.
> 
> My application is mentioned as unsuccessful.
> 
> Please guide me further as I have given all the necessary documents which shows that I am carrying more than 7.8 years of experience for this skill set. I don't know why they have termed my application as unsuccessful.
> 
> Please help me with valuable advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Sanjay


----------



## AsifRehman

*Hello* can some one predict 263311 *ITA* ..


----------



## nabeelmanj

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello* can some one predict 263311 *ITA* ..


I also applied with 75 points as 263111 on 29th march 2018 for NSW-FSC.
What about you? and How much points u r claiming?
Till now i didn't recv any response.


----------



## Akon

Thanl you so much dar8, if you dont mind me asking whixh area you can get a two bedroom for $800 ?


----------



## dar8

Akon said:


> Thanl you so much dar8, if you dont mind me asking whixh area you can get a two bedroom for $800 ?


Hi mate ur welcome , if you're moving to Launceston try Ravenswood , mowbray , waverley , rocherlea , newnham , newstead or George town (bit far from launceston) areas for cheap rental houses , try to avoid houses closer to public housing buildings. If you are moving to hobart , i'm not sure if you will be able to find rental homes for that low , hobart is a bit expensive and currently a hosing crisis housing crisis going on there due to lack of rental properties. For employment , i can suggest you give a call to the following company "Statewide independent wholesalers limited " , google and find the phone number and ask for an email address to submit your eoi to be considered for a casual storeperson when one becomes available. , it's the woolworths , iga warehouse here and are looking for casual warehouse store persons frequently specially closer to Christmas. I worked there for a few weeks before i found full time in my profession, work is hard but if you can secure a position with them it's good for a start.


----------



## Akon

That is some valuable information dar8, i will be moving to Hobart, relatively its a more busier city. I will be moving from Newyork lol It is definitely going to be a lot different i can imagine that I have lived in Melbourne for 4 years. I loved it there. 

Thank you mate.


----------



## JASN2015

dar8 said:


> Hi mate ur welcome , if you're moving to Launceston try Ravenswood , mowbray , waverley , rocherlea , newnham , newstead or George town (bit far from launceston) areas for cheap rental houses , try to avoid houses closer to public housing buildings. If you are moving to hobart , i'm not sure if you will be able to find rental homes for that low , hobart is a bit expensive and currently a hosing crisis housing crisis going on there due to lack of rental properties. For employment , i can suggest you give a call to the following company "Statewide independent wholesalers limited " , google and find the phone number and ask for an email address to submit your eoi to be considered for a casual storeperson when one becomes available. , it's the woolworths , iga warehouse here and are looking for casual warehouse store persons frequently specially closer to Christmas. I worked there for a few weeks before i found full time in my profession, work is hard but if you can secure a position with them it's good for a start.


Thanks,valuable information for new migrants who are going to land TAS.


----------



## AsifRehman

*Aoa*



nabeelmanj said:


> I also applied with 75 points as 263111 on 29th march 2018 for NSW-FSC.
> What about you? and How much points u r claiming?
> Till now i didn't recv any response.


_______________________________________________________
*AOA Nabeel*,

I got 55+5=60points
due to EA took time and before applying EOI my age changed to 33 from 32. lost 5 points.

Waiting for ITA more than 12 weeks :juggle:


----------



## Gurwinder41

AsifRehman said:


> _______________________________________________________
> *AOA Nabeel*,
> 
> I got 55+5=60points
> due to EA took time and before applying EOI my age changed to 33 from 32. lost 5 points.
> 
> Waiting for ITA more than 12 weeks :juggle:


u can still claim 30 points for age ..before completing 33 if u just turned to 33 don’t worry ..


----------



## mianshahid

JASN2015 said:


> Thanks,valuable information for new migrants who are going to land TAS.


Hello,

How are you? I have also lodged my application for 489 visa on 28 May and completed all documents and medical with in 2 weeks , and now my status is showing received?

whats your current status?

current timeline for 489 is 7-9 months?


----------



## JASN2015

mianshahid said:


> Hello,
> 
> How are you? I have also lodged my application for 489 visa on 28 May and completed all documents and medical with in 2 weeks , and now my status is showing received?
> 
> whats your current status?
> 
> current timeline for 489 is 7-9 months?


Yes brother,,mine is also in received, I will start worrying after the one year passed:confused2: if I don't get the grant within a year.
yes ,some members get it in 3 months and some in 12 months.
some members get the grant , from RECEIVED TO GRANT/FINALISED.
BTW,,
did you upload form 80 and 1221 for you and spouse.


----------



## Manvirjhala

Hi guys I got reply regarding my application for FSC state sponsorship today it says it is unsuccessful due to the following reason

The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:

*

The applicant’s Skill Assessment has not been certified;

The applicant’s resume does not identify any dates of employment.

*but I had already attached the certified copy of the acs skill assessment and also mentioned the date of employment in my resume. But still they have replied in unsuccessful application this is totally in justice.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurwinder41

JASN2015 said:


> Yes brother,,mine is also in received, I will start worrying after the one year passed:confused2: if I don't get the grant within a year.


that’s right ..it’s been more thn 8 months now..my status is still received .should i call them .dont know whts gonna happen ..should i wait till 9 months completes.


----------



## JASN2015

Gurwinder41 said:


> that’s right ..it’s been more thn 8 months now..my status is still received .should i call them .dont know whts gonna happen ..should i wait till 9 months completes.


I don't think you should call them ,just be patient bro.,nothing to do,,have you submitted a complete application with medicals and pcc?


----------



## JASN2015

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi guys I got reply regarding my application for FSC state sponsorship today it says it is unsuccessful due to the following reason
> 
> The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
> 
> *
> 
> The applicant’s Skill Assessment has not been certified;
> 
> The applicant’s resume does not identify any dates of employment.
> 
> *but I had already attached the certified copy of the acs skill assessment and also mentioned the date of employment in my resume. But still they have replied in unsuccessful application this is totally in justice.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Oh,sad news bro,,try convincing them that you didn't do such mistakes,,there should be a way to appeal


----------



## Gurwinder41

JASN2015 said:


> I don't think you should call them ,just be patient bro.,nothing to do,,have you submitted a complete application with medicals and pcc?


it’s decesion ready file ,everything was upfront loaded ..even physical EV was done on 16th january 2018..after nothing heard from CO


----------



## mianshahid

JASN2015 said:


> Yes brother,,mine is also in received, I will start worrying after the one year passed:confused2: if I don't get the grant within a year.
> yes ,some members get it in 3 months and some in 12 months.
> some members get the grant , from RECEIVED TO GRANT/FINALISED.
> BTW,,
> did you upload form 80 and 1221 for you and spouse.


form 80 and 1221 fro what purpose ? I haven't seen it in the attachment section. Could you please elaborate it ?


----------



## rsa3

Hi, I have applied 489 SS visa in the first week of April. Have uploaded all required documents incl Medicals, pcc, 1221 and 80. I am not claiming any points for employment. Does that mean Ican expect grant faster?


----------



## JASN2015

mianshahid said:


> form 80 and 1221 fro what purpose ? I haven't seen it in the attachment section. Could you please elaborate it ?


Bro, I suppose almost every applicants upload form 80 and 1221 (personal particulars ) for all who are 18 and above.
You can find those in the DHA site.
I suggest you to fill it electronically,print the page which your sign is required,and upload it.


----------



## bpravee

Is it mandatory to submit form 1221 if we have already submitted form 80 for primary and dependent


JASN2015 said:


> Bro, I suppose almost every applicants upload form 80 and 1221 (personal particulars ) for all who are 18 and above.
> You can find those in the DHA site.
> I suggest you to fill it electronically,print the page which your sign is required,and upload it.


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## shivam7106

rsa3 said:


> Hi, I have applied 489 SS visa in the first week of April. Have uploaded all required documents incl Medicals, pcc, 1221 and 80. I am not claiming any points for employment. Does that mean Ican expect grant faster?


Hi, 

Yes you might get a faster outcome as one of my friend got the grant in 28 days.

All the Best...!!


----------



## JASN2015

rsa3 said:


> Hi, I have applied 489 SS visa in the first week of April. Have uploaded all required documents incl Medicals, pcc, 1221 and 80. I am not claiming any points for employment. Does that mean Ican expect grant faster?


I don't think so


----------



## mianshahid

JASN2015 said:


> Bro, I suppose almost every applicants upload form 80 and 1221 (personal particulars ) for all who are 18 and above.
> You can find those in the DHA site.
> I suggest you to fill it electronically,print the page which your sign is required,and upload it.


Thankx i have seen them in the checklist.. thank you..


----------



## Chaithu

Hi friends i will be finishing my 2 years living n 1 year working condition(489 regional) in this august. Im planning to launch 887 and then go to india for 40days. So my question if my 887 is still pending when i come back to australia, do i have to stay in regional area or can i move to any city ? Please let me know. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jalandhar

489ss visa 75% application takes 7 months and 90% takes 9 month but what about 10% application??? do those application take more time to get grant. i lodged in 21 sep 2017 got co contact on 22 feb 2018 and ev done on 23 feb 2018...status further assessment...experts plz shed some light🤗


----------



## masterblaster81

Jalandhar said:


> 489ss visa 75% application takes 7 months and 90% takes 9 month but what about 10% application??? do those application take more time to get grant. i lodged in 21 sep 2017 got co contact on 22 feb 2018 and ev done on 23 feb 2018...status further assessment...experts plz shed some light🤗


489ss visa 75% application takes 7 months and 90% takes 9 month , i believe these stats are wrong , I applied on 4th october, CO contact on 17th April EV was done on 26th april after that status further assessment and still waiting ... there are many other candidates who are still waiting. Seems like they are under staff of some thing.


----------



## shivam7106

Jalandhar said:


> 489ss visa 75% application takes 7 months and 90% takes 9 month but what about 10% application??? do those application take more time to get grant. i lodged in 21 sep 2017 got co contact on 22 feb 2018 and ev done on 23 feb 2018...status further assessment...experts plz shed some light🤗


Hi brother,

I guess with EV you meant to say "Employment verification", if yes, then probably they might do the Physical verification as well because your status changed to "further assessment". Its only the possibility, as this time of the year Immi mostly exhausts the major chunk of visas and wait for the new financial year to rollout the GRANTS.

I would say wait till first week of July, if you dont hear anything from them then just give them a call.

All the best mate...!!

*P.S : Dont use the short forms as its against the forum rules and hard to understand *


----------



## simranjit87

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi guys I got reply regarding my application for FSC state sponsorship today it says it is unsuccessful due to the following reason
> 
> The Panel notes the following with regard to your application:
> 
> *
> 
> The applicant’s Skill Assessment has not been certified;
> 
> The applicant’s resume does not identify any dates of employment.
> 
> *but I had already attached the certified copy of the acs skill assessment and also mentioned the date of employment in my resume. But still they have replied in unsuccessful application this is totally in justice.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


sorry to hear that, when did u lodged your application? Did case officer ask for Skill assessment and Date of employment on resume ?


----------



## dafnigr8

Hi all , my husband and I have applied for 189(70 ) and Nsw 190 (75) for ICT BA on March 8 2018 from offshore . Is it possible to also apply for 489 ?


----------



## JASN2015

dafnigr8 said:


> Hi all , my husband and I have applied for 189(70 ) and Nsw 190 (75) for ICT BA on March 8 2018 from offshore . Is it possible to also apply for 489 ?


Definitely you can appy 489
It's better to fill another eoi and apply 489.


----------



## kumudum

Hello
Instead of showing IELTS 4.5 my spouse presented a course certificate conducted in English language covering required number of hours 
Can any one guide me when applying for PR will he has to do IELTS or same certificate will be accepted


----------



## JASN2015

kumudum said:


> Hello
> Instead of showing IELTS 4.5 my spouse presented a course certificate conducted in English language covering required number of hours
> Can any one guide me when applying for PR will he has to do IELTS or same certificate will be accepted


Yes,he has to prove functioning English in any way.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## kumudum

JASN2015 said:


> kumudum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> Instead of showing IELTS 4.5 my spouse presented a course certificate conducted in English language covering required number of hours
> Can any one guide me when applying for PR will he has to do IELTS or same certificate will be accepted
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,he has to prove functioning English in any way.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
Click to expand...



Hey thanks..

Yet it says a course followed in English with required hours too accepted as a proof for functional english in the last point. My concern is this possible when we are in australia and apply for PR? Plz share your knowings


----------



## JASN2015

kumudum said:


> Hey thanks..
> 
> Yet it says a course followed in English with required hours too accepted as a proof for functional english in the last point. My concern is this possible when we are in australia and apply for PR? Plz share your knowings


You mean the that you already have 489 and landed in Australia ? right
When applying 887 from 489 after 2 years, it's possible to use the spouse's educational documents which you used in your 489 visa process as a proof of functional English.


----------



## kumudum

JASN2015 said:


> kumudum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks..
> 
> Yet it says a course followed in English with required hours too accepted as a proof for functional english in the last point. My concern is this possible when we are in australia and apply for PR? Plz share your knowings
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the that you already have 489 and landed in Australia ? right
> When applying 887 from 489 after 2 years, it's possible to use the spouse's educational documents which you used in your 489 visa process as a proof of functional English.
Click to expand...

Yes we are granted 489 visa and planning to move in August. Thanks for the info and hope this information is reliable


----------



## preetpal22

Today I got my visa after long wait💃💃💃💃


----------



## baracuda1121

Hi,

Can someone please help me with below query :

My brother lives in melbourne and can sponsor 489 visa for me.

Can i work and live in melbourne with 489 visa and get PR eventually ?


----------



## malikraza

Share your detail


----------



## Gurwinder41

preetpal22 said:


> Today I got my visa after long wait💃💃💃💃


share ur details plz


----------



## dar8

Chaithu said:


> Hi friends i will be finishing my 2 years living n 1 year working condition(489 regional) in this august. Im planning to launch 887 and then go to india for 40days. So my question if my 887 is still pending when i come back to australia, do i have to stay in regional area or can i move to any city ? Please let me know. Thanks in advance


hi , you will have to stay in regional until your 887 is granted , also you have to be onshore in Australia in order for 887 pr to be granted by co, 887 visa won't be finalised while ur offshore and it will only be finalized when ur back from your holiday.


----------



## imwelder

Hi,i already apply EOI on 3rd january 2018 (welder) family sponserd for melbourene 60 points not get invitation yet.
I am going to apply EOI to 489 state sponsership for NSW.
60 points (welder)
Chance to get invitation? Or should i wait ?


----------



## preetpal22

My anzsco code 261212...
Lodgement date 6 Aug 17
1st co contact Aug 17...asking for pcc medical and functional English for spouse
2nd co contact for certified copies of new passport and transcripts of spouse
3rd co contact date is March 2018 for new born baby passport and birth certificate
4th co contact date may 18 baby medical
Visa granted 16 June 18



Gurwinder41 said:


> preetpal22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got my visa after long wait💃💃💃💃
> 
> 
> 
> share ur details plz
Click to expand...


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

Congratulations..


preetpal22 said:


> My anzsco code 261212...
> Lodgement date 6 Aug 17
> 1st co contact Aug 17...asking for pcc medical and functional English for spouse
> 2nd co contact for certified copies of new passport and transcripts of spouse
> 3rd co contact date is March 2018 for new born baby passport and birth certificate
> 4th co contact date may 18 baby medical
> Visa granted 16 June 18


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## preetpal22

Thanks Vinod..


vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> 
> preetpal22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My anzsco code 261212...
> Lodgement date 6 Aug 17
> 1st co contact Aug 17...asking for pcc medical and functional English for spouse
> 2nd co contact for certified copies of new passport and transcripts of spouse
> 3rd co contact date is March 2018 for new born baby passport and birth certificate
> 4th co contact date may 18 baby medical
> Visa granted 16 June 18
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Rajesh2323

Hey everyone, any hope for sept 2017 applicants 🤨 I will finish my 9th month on this 26th. One can deliver a baby in 9 months and they can’t deliver visa decision on a visa ready file 🙄.. lodged my file on 26/9/2017, immi commencement mail 9/9/2017, physical EV 19/1/2018 and still it shows application received in my Immi account.. god this wait is sooo frustrating..guys me some positivity


----------



## Gurwinder41

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey everyone, any hope for sept 2017 applicants 🤨 I will finish my 9th month on this 26th. One can deliver a baby in 9 months and they can’t deliver visa decision on a visa ready file 🙄.. lodged my file on 26/9/2017, immi commencement mail 9/9/2017, physical EV 19/1/2018 and still it shows application received in my Immi account.. god this wait is sooo frustrating..guys me some positivity


we r on same boat ..applied on 29 sep, immi commence email received on 9/11/2017, physical verification was done on 16/01/2017.. after that no CO contact ..immi account status is received from day 1...really frustrating ..did u contact them to find out whts going on


----------



## Rajesh2323

Gurwinder41 said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, any hope for sept 2017 applicants 🤨 I will finish my 9th month on this 26th. One can deliver a baby in 9 months and they can’t deliver visa decision on a visa ready file 🙄.. lodged my file on 26/9/2017, immi commencement mail 9/9/2017, physical EV 19/1/2018 and still it shows application received in my Immi account.. god this wait is sooo frustrating..guys me some positivity
> 
> 
> 
> we r on same boat ..applied on 29 sep, immi commence email received on 9/11/2017, physical verification was done on 16/01/2017.. after that no CO contact ..immi account status is received from day 1...really frustrating ..did u contact them to find out whts going on
Click to expand...

No buddy not yet.. jusy waiting to complete 9 months, as now it shows on their website that 90% applications take 9 months to complete... and if I follow normal trends many received grants between 12-14 months... so waiting is the only thing we can do here..coz I don’t think calling gonna make any difference as we are quite near by now.. any day can be our best day in coming months.


----------



## Manvirjhala

Hey guys!!
Just read about the changes in RDA FSC website. Unfortunately my occupation software engineer has been suspended and minimum points raised to 65. Can anybody suggest what are the chances now? And which other options can I look for?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## karizma360

I don't think i would be ever lucky to get an invite
I applied 489 on 13/August/2017 with 80 points, it's been 10 months 6 days, no contact, no invite, nothing.
I don't know what to do, it's devastating!


----------



## Smarffy

karizma360 said:


> I don't think i would be ever lucky to get an invite
> I applied 489 on 13/August/2017 with 80 points, it's been 10 months 6 days, no contact, no invite, nothing.
> I don't know what to do, it's devastating!




Which state? Share the details please. We might can shed some light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Manvirjhala said:


> Hey guys!!
> Just read about the changes in RDA FSC website. Unfortunately my occupation software engineer has been suspended and minimum points raised to 65. Can anybody suggest what are the chances now? And which other options can I look for?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Please share your information,points etc.put a signature which most members do ,then it will be convenient for others to reply


----------



## JASN2015

karizma360 said:


> I don't think i would be ever lucky to get an invite
> I applied 489 on 13/August/2017 with 80 points, it's been 10 months 6 days, no contact, no invite, nothing.
> I don't know what to do, it's devastating!


Please make a signature and share your details, I think it's more convenient to give a idea by seeing your details.


----------



## Manvirjhala

JASN2015 said:


> Please share your information,points etc.put a signature which most members do ,then it will be convenient for others to reply


I have applied for RDA FSC 489 for software engineer with 65 points. They recently rejected my application with stating that some of the documents are not certified but I had submitted certified copies. So I have applied for reassessment and they have acknowledged the same too. But after checking out this new rule I am really worried. What are my other options now? Please guide

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Manvirjhala said:


> I have applied for RDA FSC 489 for software engineer with 65 points. They recently rejected my application with stating that some of the documents are not certified but I had submitted certified copies. So I have applied for reassessment and they have acknowledged the same too. But after checking out this new rule I am really worried. What are my other options now? Please guide
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Points are 65+10 or 55+10 ?


----------



## Manvirjhala

JASN2015 said:


> Points are 65+10 or 55+10 ?


55+10

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toldo.68

karizma360 said:


> I don't think i would be ever lucky to get an invite
> I applied 489 on 13/August/2017 with 80 points, it's been 10 months 6 days, no contact, no invite, nothing.
> I don't know what to do, it's devastating!


You don't have to worry since they have just updated the visa processing time up to 12 months. Best of luck to all of us!


----------



## shivam7106

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey everyone, any hope for sept 2017 applicants 🤨 I will finish my 9th month on this 26th. One can deliver a baby in 9 months and they can’t deliver visa decision on a visa ready file 🙄.. lodged my file on 26/9/2017, immi commencement mail 9/9/2017, physical EV 19/1/2018 and still it shows application received in my Immi account.. god this wait is sooo frustrating..guys me some positivity


Hi Rajesh,

i guess your occupation is in the state list and might be on special conditions. As this occupation gets closed or on "special conditions" within 24 hours of its opening. With this occupation immigration can only issue some certain number of visas only. I dont know where I have read but its i guess, 1000 visa's in the financial year. So, if the limit has been reached then the new grants will only pour in the new financial year on the basis of First come first serve.

You might get a grant by the first 2 weeks of July.

All the best mate ....!!


----------



## masterblaster81

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> i guess your occupation is in the state list and might be on special conditions. As this occupation gets closed or on "special conditions" within 24 hours of its opening. With this occupation immigration can only issue some certain number of visas only. I dont know where I have read but its i guess, 1000 visa's in the financial year. So, if the limit has been reached then the new grants will only pour in the new financial year on the basis of First come first serve.
> 
> You might get a grant by the first 2 weeks of July.
> 
> All the best mate ....!!


well no such thing with my occupation ..closed or special condition with 24 hours... but still waiting since 4th October 2017... I think they have deliberately slowed down the issuing of grant... as they have reduced the number of invitation... to curb the flux of immigrants in their country. ... now they have also increased the processing times as well.. 

that's what i think.. i might be wrong.

Regards


----------



## NADEE 1986

Hi,
I've submitted my EOI for 489 FS NSW With 75 points for accountant (general), in JAN 2017.I'm waiting from 2015 to migrate to Australia (logged 189/190 also in 2015 with 65/70). It seems that my skill assessment also would be expired before I am invited. I don't know why they are very keen about this points as it is much sure that nobody would be appointed in a job that visa is granted. Also it is a huge cost for me having low valued currency in my country respectively to AUD or USD. I'am really frustrated with this system.


----------



## Rajesh2323

shivam7106 said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, any hope for sept 2017 applicants 🤨 I will finish my 9th month on this 26th. One can deliver a baby in 9 months and they can’t deliver visa decision on a visa ready file 🙄.. lodged my file on 26/9/2017, immi commencement mail 9/9/2017, physical EV 19/1/2018 and still it shows application received in my Immi account.. god this wait is sooo frustrating..guys me some positivity
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> i guess your occupation is in the state list and might be on special conditions. As this occupation gets closed or on "special conditions" within 24 hours of its opening. With this occupation immigration can only issue some certain number of visas only. I dont know where I have read but its i guess, 1000 visa's in the financial year. So, if the limit has been reached then the new grants will only pour in the new financial year on the basis of First come first serve.
> 
> You might get a grant by the first 2 weeks of July.
> 
> All the best mate ....!!
Click to expand...

Hey thanks shivam for your response, but my occupation was not in such list, was open for quite a long time, even my occupation is not a very crowded one, if i go with immi tracker cases, out of almost 600+ cases i found only 3 of my occupation. When applied for EOI, received invitation in couple of days and occupation was available for many months after that. 
So god knows what’s making them to take such a long time to reach the decision.


----------



## poxy2325

In my case , i filed my EOI for SA ( 190 ) in 25 May with 70 Points for code 149311. currently i am in supplementary list with high points of 90 which might come to 80 in July ( i wish it comes to 70  )

so only option for me to go either for PTE again to boost my score to 79+ which i am not sure if i can do it as i am not confident for listening and writing part . Secondly even if i apply for 489 in july for SA i am only reaching 75 points in total.

other states i am not sure will open or not though i applied for NT but they takes lot of time to respond and only offer 489 to offshore candidate without job and family ties.


----------



## simranjit87

Current processing time updated for 489 visa 9 to 12 months 😞


----------



## shivam7106

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey thanks shivam for your response, but my occupation was not in such list, was open for quite a long time, even my occupation is not a very crowded one, if i go with immi tracker cases, out of almost 600+ cases i found only 3 of my occupation. When applied for EOI, received invitation in couple of days and occupation was available for many months after that.
> So god knows what’s making them to take such a long time to reach the decision.


Hi,

Keep your fingers crossed and hope you get the Grant soon.


----------



## Rajesh2323

simranjit87 said:


> Current processing time updated for 489 visa 9 to 12 months 😞


Ohh god they are sooo cruel 🙄


----------



## AsifRehman

*Hi Expats,*

Did anyone received ITA on 489 after JAN 2018. If anyone who received then kindly share *breakup scored points *and* ANZSCO *code.

Advance Thanks

Regards
Asif


----------



## mianshahid

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey thanks shivam for your response, but my occupation was not in such list, was open for quite a long time, even my occupation is not a very crowded one, if i go with immi tracker cases, out of almost 600+ cases i found only 3 of my occupation. When applied for EOI, received invitation in couple of days and occupation was available for many months after that.
> So god knows what’s making them to take such a long time to reach the decision.


Well, what i would like to add is 489/190 visa is basically a reserve slots for states and federal government has nothing to do with it. These slots are provided by states to the nominees upon availability of respective occupations. So in my opinion one who has gotten 489/190 invitation and lodged visa application, than there is nothing to do with occupation etc. However overall number of visas granted per annum would be the point of consideration. So dont worry and just wait.


----------



## mrit

Manvirjhala said:


> I have applied for RDA FSC 489 for software engineer with 65 points. They recently rejected my application with stating that some of the documents are not certified but I had submitted certified copies. So I have applied for reassessment and they have acknowledged the same too. But after checking out this new rule I am really worried. What are my other options now? Please guide
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


My application also got rejected today, for 263111 total 70 points, stating that Diploma not declared in FORM R, since I am not claiming any points for Diploma and It is clearly stated in Form R, to mention only education documents for which the applicant claiming points. 

I claimed education points for my Bachelors only.

My question, how did you apply for reassessment? in a reply email or applied as a new application?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala

mrit said:


> My application also got rejected today, for 263111 total 70 points, stating that Diploma not declared in FORM R, since I am not claiming any points for Diploma and It is clearly stated in Form R, to mention only education documents for which the applicant claiming points.
> 
> I claimed education points for my Bachelors only.
> 
> My question, how did you apply for reassessment? in a reply email or applied as a new application?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes my agent replied to their email on my behalf. I was given the remarks that the employment dates are not mentioned in the CV and acs skill assessment has not been certified. However both the things were done properly as per their requirements. So my agent has replied to them stating to check it again with screen shot of the email attachment sent during the time of application. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy

mrit said:


> My application also got rejected today, for 263111 total 70 points, stating that Diploma not declared in FORM R, since I am not claiming any points for Diploma and It is clearly stated in Form R, to mention only education documents for which the applicant claiming points.
> 
> I claimed education points for my Bachelors only.
> 
> My question, how did you apply for reassessment? in a reply email or applied as a new application?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Form R is a mirror to your EOI. If you have mentioned your diploma details in the eoi, its better to mention it in the Form R. However you may try calling and explaining them the situation.


----------



## karizma360

Smarffy said:


> Which state? Share the details please. We might can shed some light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied for 'any state'. I have applied for 189,190,489 regional & 489 relative sponsor.
221111 General Accounting


----------



## Smarffy

karizma360 said:


> I applied for 'any state'. I have applied for 189,190,489 regional & 489 relative sponsor.
> 
> 221111 General Accounting




190 and 489 for few states works differently. They ask you apply on their websites by filling a form or something. Few ask for upfront fees few don’t. So for 190 and 489 you need to check with each state accepting your occupation individually. Start now. You already waited long enough. And as far as Family sponsorship is concern you do know they are not many invites in this fiscal year. But keeping hopes high for next. All the best. If you have any other query, don’t hesitate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit

Smarffy said:


> Form R is a mirror to your EOI. If you have mentioned your diploma details in the eoi, its better to mention it in the Form R. However you may try calling and explaining them the situation.


Thanks for the input. I have replied the email with explanation.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karizma360

JASN2015 said:


> Please share your information,points etc.put a signature which most members do ,then it will be convenient for others to reply


I don't understand why haven't i received one with even 80 points, this is so unreal. I've got only hopes from 489 relative sponsorship. If i get one would it be mostly from Tasmania state or are there chances of getting it somewhere else as well? 

From what i've heard, Tasmania is very difficult for a job to find, and to find a job with minimum 35hours/week criteria seems next to impossible.


----------



## preetpal22

Thanks dear


vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> 
> 
> preetpal22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My anzsco code 261212...
> Lodgement date 6 Aug 17
> 1st co contact Aug 17...asking for pcc medical and functional English for spouse
> 2nd co contact for certified copies of new passport and transcripts of spouse
> 3rd co contact date is March 2018 for new born baby passport and birth certificate
> 4th co contact date may 18 baby medical
> Visa granted 16 June 18
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## AsifRehman

*Hi All,*

Please can someone confirm status *ANZSCO 263311* that in which state its got high demand, I will be grateful if someone share its demand.

*Regards*


----------



## mrit

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi All,*
> 
> Please can someone confirm status *ANZSCO 263311* that in which state its got high demand, I will be grateful if someone share its demand.
> 
> *Regards*


You can apply for state 190 category in NSW and VIC. 

For 489 I think in WA, but you must have atleast 1 year of onshore expereince.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala

Guys what other options do we have in my case as a software engineer occupation as it has been suspended by NSW FSC for 489 visa with 55+10 points. What can be expected in July as the new year begins?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit

Manvirjhala said:


> Guys what other options do we have in my case as a software engineer occupation as it has been suspended by NSW FSC for 489 visa with 55+10 points. What can be expected in July as the new year begins?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


What's your points breakdown? 

Did RDAFSC reply to your reassessment claim?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala

mrit said:


> What's your points breakdown?
> 
> Did RDAFSC reply to your reassessment claim?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes they did reply but again rejected it pointing out name differ in form r and other documents including education documents. Even though my agent had attached the name change affidavit so he has requested them again to verify the same and revert. But haven't received any reply yet. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala

mrit said:


> What's your points breakdown?
> 
> Did RDAFSC reply to your reassessment claim?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


55+10=65 points

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit

Manvirjhala said:


> 55+10=65 points
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Points Breakdown e.g.
age, edu, language, exp. etc

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala

mrit said:


> Points Breakdown e.g.
> age, edu, language, exp. etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Age-30
English-10
Education_15

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit

Manvirjhala said:


> Age-30
> English-10
> Education_15
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


In my opinion, If you can secure 5 for experience and 20 for English. You have a good chance for NSW 190. 

Software Engineers with 70+5 points for 190 are currently favourite candidates.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nt_hopeful

mianshahid said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,valuable information for new migrants who are going to land TAS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> How are you? I have also lodged my application for 489 visa on 28 May and completed all documents and medical with in 2 weeks , and now my status is showing received?
> 
> whats your current status?
> 
> current timeline for 489 is 7-9 months?
Click to expand...

Hello, remember me? from NT nomination forum? 🙂 
I also completed all submissions for 489 visa. Now waiting. What's your status now?


----------



## JASN2015

Nt_hopeful said:


> Hello, remember me? from NT nomination forum? 🙂
> I also completed all submissions for 489 visa. Now waiting. What's your status now?



hi friend,
yes i remember you,

my status is RECEIVED, for some applicants it changed to any other state and some applicants get the grant direct from the RECEIVED state.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All, I have a small query regarding my Father's name on docs.

On my DOB it is as Mr. XYZ 'Kumar' and on rest all documents it is as Mr. XYZ 'Sharma'. He expired in the year 1992.

What additional doc should I share so that there is no trouble in Visa process.


----------



## Smarffy

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All, I have a small query regarding my Father's name on docs.
> 
> On my DOB it is as Mr. XYZ 'Kumar' and on rest all documents it is as Mr. XYZ 'Sharma'. He expired in the year 1992.
> 
> What additional doc should I share so that there is no trouble in Visa process.




Affidavit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_

Smarffy said:


> Affidavit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, should I get it from my mother side that both the person are same or from my side only ?


----------



## Cipritrufr

Hey guys, I submitted EOI for 489 family sponsored last May (VIC). 65+10, occupation is 261111. That occupation is very competitive at the moment. I don't have enough experience to apply for state nomination (190 VIC) so I went with the family route instead. What are the chances?

Thanks!


----------



## meetpatel1055

hello friends today i got 489 family sponsor visa victoria.

here my points and time line

ielts: L-7, R-7, S-6.5, S-6.5
PTE- 70 (each 65+) 10 points

Age: 24 years 25 points

Qualification- civil engineer (anzsco code- 233211) 15 points

work experience: none 0

sponsorship: 10 points

total : 60 points

My timeline:

Skill assessement: august 2017 ( took 14 days)

EOI: september 2017 ( took 15 days for invitation)

Visa application: 22 nov 2018, CO allocation in mid january, first co contact 28 may 2018 , CO asked for address proof of sponsor and family tree with detail of mentioned family member with photo id. (PCC, Medical, Form 80 and 1221 front loaded in December 2017 )

Got visa on 25 june 2018 (7 months)
✌✌✌


----------



## arnolds

HI guys, it it possible to get PR for 65+10(family sponsored) = 75 points for Software engg 261313 stream for victoria state under 489 visa?


----------



## Toldo.68

@ meetpatel, Congratulations!


----------



## JASN2015

meetpatel1055 said:


> hello friends today i got 489 family sponsor visa victoria.
> 
> here my points and time line
> 
> ielts: L-7, R-7, S-6.5, S-6.5
> PTE- 70 (each 65+) 10 points
> 
> Age: 24 years 25 points
> 
> Qualification- civil engineer (anzsco code- 233211) 15 points
> 
> work experience: none 0
> 
> sponsorship: 10 points
> 
> total : 60 points
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Skill assessement: august 2017 ( took 14 days)
> 
> EOI: september 2017 ( took 15 days for invitation)
> 
> Visa application: 22 nov 2018, CO allocation in mid january, first co contact 28 may 2018 , CO asked for address proof of sponsor and family tree with detail of mentioned family member with photo id. (PCC, Medical, Form 80 and 1221 front loaded in December 2017 )
> 
> Got visa on 25 june 2018 (7 months)
> ✌✌✌


Congrats bro


----------



## Akon

Hello, guys I have uploaded all the relevent doccuments in the Immi account and also got done with medical for myself, wife and my newborn but on the homepage of my application it still says “arrange health examinations” but under health section for 3 of us it says medical has been finalised.


----------



## Akon

Guys one more thing. I lodged my application on the 23of may 2018 and now while my application is in progress my Cpa assessment and english score has expired. Will CO ask for new english score and cpa assessment ?


----------



## Aub430

Hi guys

I was just wondering if anyone applied for RIVERINA NSW nomination. Are scanned copies of document including form R acceptable or you actually have to send hard copies to their p.o box address?


----------



## JASN2015

Akon said:


> Hello, guys I have uploaded all the relevent doccuments in the Immi account and also got done with medical for myself, wife and my newborn but on the homepage of my application it still says “arrange health examinations” but under health section for 3 of us it says medical has been finalised.


It will not be a problem, when co picks up your file, all link will be synchronized (visa application and medical application).So don't worry


----------



## JASN2015

Akon said:


> Guys one more thing. I lodged my application on the 23of may 2018 and now while my application is in progress my Cpa assessment and english score has expired. Will CO ask for new english score and cpa assessment ?


Generally, all should be valid and positive (English and skills assessment) when you receive the invite. So it will NOT be an issue.


----------



## Cipritrufr

Hey guys, I have a question.

Suppose I get the 489 family sponsored visa. In VIC, the designated area is any postcode so I can live anywhere. But what about full-time work? Can I work anywhere and be credited to "1 year working experience" when I apply for 887 down the road? I want to make sure there's a distinction in this regard to "regional area" and "designated area". 

Thanks!


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Cipritrufr said:


> Hey guys, I have a question.
> 
> Suppose I get the 489 family sponsored visa. In VIC, the designated area is any postcode so I can live anywhere. But what about full-time work? Can I work anywhere and be credited to "1 year working experience" when I apply for 887 down the road? I want to make sure there's a distinction in this regard to "regional area" and "designated area".
> 
> Thanks!


You have to work in the designated area only; that's how you will satisfy the visa condition.


----------



## Manhphan

Hi guy. I got 1 problem. I applied for state sponsor in tasmania . But 6 weeks already and didnt hear back from CO. Did Anyone get approve over this time?


----------



## Akon

I have one more question, I have uploaded all the doccuments in Immi account but I didnt get doccuments notorized. Is it necessary to have all the docs notorized ?


----------



## Gurwinder41

Aub430 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone applied for RIVERINA NSW nomination. Are scanned copies of document including form R acceptable or you actually have to send hard copies to their p.o box address?


yes..u can send them just scanned copies ..no to worry .i got my invitation from riverina


----------



## JASN2015

Cipritrufr said:


> Hey guys, I have a question.
> 
> Suppose I get the 489 family sponsored visa. In VIC, the designated area is any postcode so I can live anywhere. But what about full-time work? Can I work anywhere and be credited to "1 year working experience" when I apply for 887 down the road? I want to make sure there's a distinction in this regard to "regional area" and "designated area".
> 
> Thanks!


Regional area are applied for STATE AND TERRITORY NOMINATION, while DESIGNATED aria applied for FAMILY SPONSORED 489, so no worries, you can WORK AND LIVE anywhere in VIC


----------



## DJ2905

*489 through state nomination*

I have a valid ACS assessment (for 261312 code which gives me 15 points). My PTE score is above 65 in each section (10 points). And my age is 26 (30 points). I have filed for 190 visa for NSW (Gives 5 points). I don't have any relative to apply for 489 visa under family sponsored. Please let me know if there is any way to apply for 489 under State Nomination (For additional 10 points).

Current Score 55 points (Not adding 5 points as per 190 visa). With state nomination it might push to 65 points.


----------



## Manvirjhala

Manvirjhala said:


> Yes they did reply but again rejected it pointing out name differ in form r and other documents including education documents. Even though my agent had attached the name change affidavit so he has requested them again to verify the same and revert. But haven't received any reply yet.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Guys finally I got the answer from RDA FSC that my reassessment application has been unsuccessful due to the name differ in form r and other documents and the file is closed now. So I just wanted to share that they don't really reassess our file they just find some or the other reason to reject it even if we apply for reassessment. Waste of 6 months in my case and precious money in applying 2 applications

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Manvirjhala said:


> Guys finally I got the answer from RDA FSC that my reassessment application has been unsuccessful due to the name differ in form r and other documents and the file is closed now. So I just wanted to share that they don't really reassess our file they just find some or the other reason to reject it even if we apply for reassessment. Waste of 6 months in my case and precious money in applying 2 applications
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Oh so sad to hear ,but you will definitely find another better way for your PR.I wish your occupation may open in SA and have a positive nomination.be ready with a eoi and all required documents with your hand


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Manvirjhala said:


> Guys finally I got the answer from RDA FSC that my reassessment application has been unsuccessful due to the name differ in form r and other documents and the file is closed now. So I just wanted to share that they don't really reassess our file they just find some or the other reason to reject it even if we apply for reassessment. Waste of 6 months in my case and precious money in applying 2 applications
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I know couple of applicants whose vetasses application was rejected; but after talking to the department they were given a chance to correct the applications and were able to re-file. Eventually they managed to even get visa. So i recommend call them first and also email them. Trust me its not all that bad all you need to do is be very careful while filing your application. The information you share has to be correct. All the best!


----------



## Jalandhar

according to new far south coast new requirements, point should be atleast 65 on skill select so question is. it should be including state 10 point or excluding..confused😑


----------



## Manvirjhala

DeepaliVohra said:


> I know couple of applicants whose vetasses application was rejected; but after talking to the department they were given a chance to correct the applications and were able to re-file. Eventually they managed to even get visa. So i recommend call them first and also email them. Trust me its not all that bad all you need to do is be very careful while filing your application. The information you share has to be correct. All the best!


My agent had sent them email twice and requested them to reassess my application as we had submitted the name change affidavit also. But they again rejected it saying even after the submission of affidavit the difference in name still exists. So the file is closed now. So now I am stuck as the occupation software engineer has been removed from the list and even if I reapply I might loose 5 points of age in September. So I don't know actually what should I do?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala

Jalandhar said:


> according to new far south coast new requirements, point should be atleast 65 on skill select so question is. it should be including state 10 point or excluding..confused😑


It is definitely with the 10 points including state sponsorship.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala

JASN2015 said:


> Oh so sad to hear ,but you will definitely find another better way for your PR.I wish your occupation may open in SA and have a positive nomination.be ready with a eoi and all required documents with your hand


Thanks bro for your positive response. Now I just have one chance that the S.A occupation opens with 65 points for me to apply. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## simranjit87

BAD NEWS: POINTS SYSTEM INCREASED FOR 489,190 AND 189 VISA 
*************************************************************************************

Applicants having 60 points will be in trouble because the new minimum points for skilled migration after 1 July 2018 will be 65 points, now it"s 60 points.

After 1 July 2018 no one will receive invitation for 489 visa on 50 points, 190 on 55 points. 

Example: In this example 50 and 55 is applicants self points

Now: Subclass 489 = 50 + 10 = 60 points 
Subclass 190= 55+ 5 (State sponsorship) = 60
Subclass 189= 60

After 1 July 2018: 
Subclass 489 = 55 + 10 = 65 points 
Subclass 190= 60+ 5 (State sponsorship) = 65
Subclass 189= 65

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## shivam7106

New legislation just passed by the government...from 1 July 2018 a minimum of 65 points will be needed to apply for a 190/489/189 visa.

This affects applicants who receive a 190 or 489 visa invitation on or after 1 July 2018.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Detai...Statement/Text

GSM update

*All the best to all the candidates.*


----------



## ShPaul

It is a very shocking turn of events from them.


----------



## asifsiyal

meetpatel1055 said:


> hello friends today i got 489 family sponsor visa victoria.
> 
> here my points and time line
> 
> ielts: L-7, R-7, S-6.5, S-6.5
> PTE- 70 (each 65+) 10 points
> 
> Age: 24 years 25 points
> 
> Qualification- civil engineer (anzsco code- 233211) 15 points
> 
> work experience: none 0
> 
> sponsorship: 10 points
> 
> total : 60 points
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Skill assessement: august 2017 ( took 14 days)
> 
> EOI: september 2017 ( took 15 days for invitation)
> 
> Visa application: 22 nov 2018, CO allocation in mid january, first co contact 28 may 2018 , CO asked for address proof of sponsor and family tree with detail of mentioned family member with photo id. (PCC, Medical, Form 80 and 1221 front loaded in December 2017 )
> 
> Got visa on 25 june 2018 (7 months)
> ✌✌✌


Hi,
I need help regarding 489 Visa which i have already applied.


----------



## asifsiyal

Hi All, I have applied for 489 Family sponsored application on 7th October 2017, my Application status is received, I have not been assigned case officer yet, please anyone help, I am worried now. Related documents, security clearance, medical has been submitted on February 2nd 2018.


----------



## Gurwinder41

asifsiyal said:


> Hi All, I have applied for 489 Family sponsored application on 7th October 2017, my Application status is received, I have not been assigned case officer yet, please anyone help, I am worried now. Related documents, security clearance, medical has been submitted on February 2nd 2018.


we r almost on the same boat ..i have lodged my file on 29 sep..but on 9 november received immi assesment commence email which means Co has been assigned ..after that on 16 jan 2018 pahysical vetification was done ...after nothing heard from CO..status is still received ..u may ask ur agent to send them email to find out””whts going on ..my agent asks me to wait first week of july otherwise will call them or email..it’s 9 months completed really frustrating


----------



## Jalandhar

Hello bro.. I also lodged 489 family visa on 21 sep 2017 still waiting and it's showing further assessment after co contact regarding pcc and medi on 22 feb..how many points u claim. plz break down ur points. Last what is your designated area. thanks.


----------



## asifsiyal

Age 25P, Experience 15P, Degree 15P, Sponsor Brother 10P, total 65, English language 0, L7, R7, W6, S6.5. Designated Area I mentioned is Victoria.


----------



## Jalandhar

asifsiyal bro..have u had any employment verification yet.


----------



## asifsiyal

I have already submitted Engineering Australia assessment certificate of Telecommunications Network Engineer - ANZSCO 263312, I provided medical clearance in Feburary 2018, might be the delaying reason, confused.


----------



## arnolds

hi all, i have a query....

do applicants acquire PR easily at end of 4 year 489 visa??? any information or link on this...

i am doing govt job in india ..... i have 65 points for self + 10 points for family sponsor .Total 75 points for VIC.
ACS +ve.

TIA.

Also, does 489 family sponsor visa requires offer letter from australian employer??


----------



## Manvirjhala

Guys just read on the RDA FSC website the minimum points to apply for all occupations have been set back to 60 instead of 65 stated earlier on 18/6/18 update

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## asifsiyal

Hi, I received 489 Family Sponsored invitation on 65 points those I am already securing without IELTS score, I don't have IELTS score each 7, my score is each six currently, please someone suggest should I submit the application or not? Do I need IELTS 7 each score as well?.


----------



## arnolds

asifsiyal said:


> Hi, I received 489 Family Sponsored invitation on 65 points those I am already securing without IELTS score, I don't have IELTS score each 7, my score is each six currently, please someone suggest should I submit the application or not? Do I need IELTS 7 each score as well?.


HI asifsiyal,,, can you mentioned your details for points,invitation and ANZCO code?? I have 65 pts myself + 10 points(family sponsor)= 75pts... iam applying for 489 visa...


----------



## asifsiyal

Telecommunications Network Engineer - ANZSCO 263312, Age 25 Points, Education 15 Points, Experience 15 Points, Sponsor 10 Points, English Language 0 points. actually I have already submitted my application and there is no response 9 Months has been passed, Now I am wondering do I need to provide IELTS each 7 certificate for 489 Visa or I have to provide IELTS certificate on which I received invitation.


----------



## Gurwinder41

asifsiyal said:


> Telecommunications Network Engineer - ANZSCO 263312, Age 25 Points, Education 15 Points, Experience 15 Points, Sponsor 10 Points, English Language 0 points. actually I have already submitted my application and there is no response 9 Months has been passed, Now I am wondering do I need to provide IELTS each 7 certificate for 489 Visa or I have to provide IELTS certificate on which I received invitation.


i think u should wait for one more month ..i have lodged mine on 29 sep..so same time line almost & what is immi account status ..did u call them


----------



## asifsiyal

Mine status is Application Received and will be assessed. Last update is showing 17th November 2017, CO never contacted me so I don't have any number or email to contact them. Last update means CO has been assigned to the application?


----------



## Gurwinder41

asifsiyal said:


> Mine status is Application Received and will be assessed. Last update is showing 17th November 2017, CO never contacted me so I don't have any number or email to contact them. Last update means CO has been assigned to the application?


it’s same as mine ..don’t worry


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello friends,

Need some clarification!!

What if I get 489 visa approval and when I land at my regional area , If I don't get a job ...Can I request the regional authorities to change my post codes or city where there are plenty of jobs according to my job profile ?
Is that possible ?? Has anyone heard of such type of approvals ??
Kindly give Ur suggestions as this will help me to decide whether to apply for 190 or 489...

Thanks
AP


----------



## JASN2015

AP SINGH said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Need some clarification!!
> 
> What if I get 489 visa approval and when I land at my regional area , If I don't get a job ...Can I request the regional authorities to change my post codes or city where there are plenty of jobs according to my job profile ?
> Is that possible ?? Has anyone heard of such type of approvals ??
> Kindly give Ur suggestions as this will help me to decide whether to apply for 190 or 489...
> 
> Thanks
> AP


Yes you can move to another state as well by obtaining approval from the state which sponsored you.
One of my friends did so and he is now on pr through 887 visa.
First landed to western Australia and moved to VICTORIA after 1 year.


----------



## AP SINGH

JASN2015 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends,
> 
> Need some clarification!!
> 
> What if I get 489 visa approval and when I land at my regional area , If I don't get a job ...Can I request the regional authorities to change my post codes or city where there are plenty of jobs according to my job profile ?
> Is that possible ?? Has anyone heard of such type of approvals ??
> Kindly give Ur suggestions as this will help me to decide whether to apply for 190 or 489...
> 
> Thanks
> AP
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can move to another state as well by obtaining approval from the state which sponsored you.
> One of my friends did so and he is now on pr through 887 visa.
> First landed to western Australia and moved to VICTORIA after 1 year.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the quick reply...

Is moving to another state in initial months(2-3 months) of landing possible?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rsa3

Anybody waiting for grant here?? I am at around 80 days since lodgement. How r the grant timelines now?


----------



## JASN2015

AP SINGH said:


> Thanks for the quick reply...
> 
> Is moving to another state in initial months(2-3 months) of landing possible?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Bro,
I'm not sure being moving after 2,3 months as don't know whether it implies you have done honest job search or not , I believe it's better requesting after about 6 months if you don't fine one.


----------



## Gurwinder41

rsa3 said:


> Anybody waiting for grant here?? I am at around 80 days since lodgement. How r the grant timelines now?


i m at around 272 since lodgegment ..keep waiting


----------



## rsa3

Gurwinder41 said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody waiting for grant here?? I am at around 80 days since lodgement. How r the grant timelines now?
> 
> 
> 
> i m at around 272 since lodgegment ..keep waiting
Click to expand...

272..looks like I have a long way to go. I saw on immitracker that average time is around 120 days. 272 days is a lot of time. Do u have a CO? Dont see many updates on 489 grants recently. Not much activity on 489 immiracker as well.


----------



## arnolds

hi all, in EOI, ,
what is the difference between Honour degree in Technology and Bachelor degree in Technology??

TIA.


----------



## nvnpunia

Hi,

Can someone explain me 489 process, my real brother lives in NSW, he is an Australian citizen. Can he sponsor me?


Thanks,


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arnolds said:


> hi all, in EOI, ,
> what is the difference between Honour degree in Technology and Bachelor degree in Technology??
> 
> TIA.


An honours degree has a research component in the final year (eg honours thesis). 

Honours year - ANU


----------



## asifsiyal

270 days, last update 17th November, application submitted 7th October 2017.


----------



## Gurwinder41

asifsiyal said:


> 270 days, last update 17th November, application submitted 7th October 2017.


have u uploaded all docs ..secondly u can ask ur agent to send an email to department 
regarding ur application


----------



## rsa3

Gurwinder41 said:


> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 270 days, last update 17th November, application submitted 7th October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> have u uploaded all docs ..secondly u can ask ur agent to send an email to department
> regarding ur application
Click to expand...

Yes, thats a long time. 

Gurwinder: did u try mailing dibp? According to immitracker average time is arnd 4 months


----------



## Gurwinder41

rsa3 said:


> Yes, thats a long time.
> 
> Gurwinder: did u try mailing dibp? According to immitracker average time is arnd 4 months


not yet ..will sending it tomorrow ..but every case is different from other ..so it’s hard to predict timeline at this time ..i know few people who r waiting for their grants as same as my time line ..few of them waiting from last 12-13 months


----------



## asifsiyal

Actually I am doing my case myself not through agent, if you guys come to know the contact detail of DIBP email or phone please share. CO never contacted me so I am not having any contact, they have given one number on their site but they don't pick it up, I have tried many times.


----------



## Gurwinder41

asifsiyal said:


> Actually I am doing my case myself not through agent, if you guys come to know the contact detail of DIBP email or phone please share. CO never contacted me so I am not having any contact, they have given one number on their site but they don't pick it up, I have tried many times.


thn there should be an email address on ur acknowledgment letter..u may send an email on that email address ..


----------



## asifsiyal

I received acknowledgement through address auto letter generator. They have not provided any contact till now, 9 month has been passed. It's really strange l, at least they should provide some update, I have already attached all documents PCC, Health Certificate and other documents.


----------



## shibly

I would like to know the followings regarding Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (489) - sponsored by an eligible relative:

1. My first cousin lives in Melbourne (postcode 3805) and she is an Australian citizen, can she sponsor me for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (489)?

2. Do I need an employment offer in Victoria, If she sponsor me? 

FYI.
My occupation is Software Engineering (261313) and my current point is 75 including 10 points for Regional (Provisional) visa (489) - Family Sponsored.


----------



## nabeelmanj

Hello Everyone,
Can anyone answer my blunder, I made today. I applied for South Australia 489 as 262112.
1. I mentioned as Saudi Arabia in my Passport, Although I am Pakistani,
2. Instead of Spous details, I filled my own.

What will be the consequences.
Is there any way to update/amend the application whose status is lodged now, after paying fee for 489.

Only expert opinion.


----------



## nabeelmanj

Hello Everyone,
Can anyone answer my blunder, I made today. I applied for South Australia 489 as 262112.
1. I mentioned as Saudi Arabia in my Passport, Although I am Pakistani,
2. Instead of Spous details, I filled my own.

What will be the consequences.
Is there any way to update/amend the application whose status is lodged now, after paying fee for 489.

Only expert opinion.


----------



## poxy2325

nabeelmanj said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Can anyone answer my blunder, I made today. I applied for South Australia 489 as 262112.
> 1. I mentioned as Saudi Arabia in my Passport, Although I am Pakistani,
> 2. Instead of Spous details, I filled my own.
> 
> What will be the consequences.
> Is there any way to update/amend the application whose status is lodged now, after paying fee for 489.
> 
> 
> 
> Only expert opinion.


Send them the email mentioning the mistakes you do. They are active in responding. I dont see a issue here.


----------



## nabeelmanj

poxy2325 said:


> Send them the email mentioning the mistakes you do. They are active in responding. I dont see a issue here.


Thanks for your prompt reply.
I submitted query/request, lets see what will be their reply.


----------



## asifsiyal

There is option for incorrect answers in the application as well.


----------



## jshah

Hi all,

Can anyone please shed some light on the below:

SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.

I have 2 EOI's one is 489 (Family sponsored) - 85 points and 189 - 75 points.

Official 6th June round results show that there were 2 invited for 85 points for 489 and there were 28 invitations for 189. 

What are the chances of getting 489? Will i only get it if all 85 pointers in 2613 occupation are invited? 

Can anyone explain the scenario/ how it works?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ankur14

*190 or 489?*

Hi Experts,

I have been in a big dilemma to choose 190 or 489 Visa as a backup if everything goes south in 189 Visa application. 
All documents are ready(Except Marriage Certificate, Form 80 & Form 1221). Now I'm waiting for ACS results, will apply for EOI as soon as ACS results are available. 
I am planning to submit 2 different EOI's, 1st for Visa 189 and 2nd for Visa 190 or 489.

Below are some of the queries which can help me to decide. Kindly help me by providing your expert opinion & knowledge. 

1. Could you please advise the best VISA 190 or 489 pathway to choose to get a visa at the earliest?
2. Advantages & Disadvantages of submitting 2 different EOI's?
3. What is the process of getting NSW (Sydney) as the location for 190 or 489 for Software Engineer - 261313? Is it different from the 189 VISA process?
4. Do we need to send any mail to NSW authorities for nominating our profile for VISA application?

Regards
Ankur

*Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 8th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Assumed Points:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English 
Partner Skill - 5
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18

* Total - 189(75), 190(80) , 489(85) *

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18


----------



## JASN2015

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have been in a big dilemma to choose 190 or 489 Visa as a backup if everything goes south in 189 Visa application.
> All documents are ready(Except Marriage Certificate, Form 80 & Form 1221). Now I'm waiting for ACS results, will apply for EOI as soon as ACS results are available.
> I am planning to submit 2 different EOI's, 1st for Visa 189 and 2nd for Visa 190 or 489.
> 
> Below are some of the queries which can help me to decide. Kindly help me by providing your expert opinion & knowledge.
> 
> 1. Could you please advise the best VISA 190 or 489 pathway to choose to get a visa at the earliest?
> 2. Advantages & Disadvantages of submitting 2 different EOI's?
> 3. What is the process of getting NSW (Sydney) as the location for 190 or 489 for Software Engineer - 261313? Is it different from the 189 VISA process?
> 4. Do we need to send any mail to NSW authorities for nominating our profile for VISA application?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> 
> *Timelines:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *Main Applicant:*
> PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
> PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
> ANZSCO - 261313
> ACS Assessment - 8th June'18
> ACS Status - With Assessor
> 
> *Spouse:*
> PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
> ANZSCO - 261313
> ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
> ACS Status - With Assessor
> 
> *Assumed Points:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *Main Applicant:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5
> PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
> PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
> Partner Skill - 5
> ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
> 
> * Total - 189(75), 190(80) , 489(85) *
> 
> *Spouse:*
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 0
> PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
> ACS Assessment - 12th June'18


1. Best is 190, then 489
2. Alway have advantages by submitting separate EOI s.
3. For 190 you will have to contact the state ,but for 189, you just need to lodge a eoi
4. It will depends on the state for 190 and 489 visa


----------



## ankur14

JASN2015 said:


> 1. Best is 190, then 489
> 2. Alway have advantages by submitting separate EOI s.
> 3. For 190 you will have to contact the state, but for 189, you just need to lodge an eoi
> 4. It will depend on the state for 190 and 489 visa


3. For 190 you will have to contact the state, but for 189, you just need to lodge an eoi
Q. - Do you have any link or the process document to contact NSW(Sydney) and also to check the required occupation list in NSW?

4. It will depend on the state for 190 and 489 visa
Q. - How and where to check, any links to refer?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## JASN2015

ankur14 said:


> 3. For 190 you will have to contact the state, but for 189, you just need to lodge an eoi
> Q. - Do you have any link or the process document to contact NSW(Sydney) and also to check the required occupation list in NSW?
> 
> 4. It will depend on the state for 190 and 489 visa
> Q. - How and where to check, any links to refer?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


Sorry im travelling at the moment,
For now I will share only NSW immigration link,
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/visa-and-nomination

Will send other states later


----------



## ShPaul

Hi friends,

Has anyone here applied both 489 and 190 visas separately and then paid separately fees for each to the same state? I am asking because I need to know if this is allowed if I am eligible for both visas to the same State.

Please experts advise required. Thanks.


----------



## JASN2015

ShPaul said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Has anyone here applied both 489 and 190 visas separately and then paid separately fees for each to the same state? I am asking because I need to know if this is allowed if I am eligible for both visas to the same State.
> 
> Please experts advise required. Thanks.


Hi,
It's allowed but first go for 190 if you are eligible, if not invited, then go for 489


----------



## arnolds

HI, Any chances of 489 Family sponsor 65+10=75 pts for 261313 Software engg ??

TIA.


----------



## senps

Hi Guys,

For South Australia 489, will they accept Self-written Affidavit to show our duties?


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Akon said:


> Hello, guys I have uploaded all the relevent doccuments in the Immi account and also got done with medical for myself, wife and my newborn but on the homepage of my application it still says “arrange health examinations” but under health section for 3 of us it says medical has been finalised.


Akon, if it still says arrange health examinations for your application, you can login into eMedical Client yourself a d check whether all requirements are complete from your side. This is the login page for eMedical Client: 
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
You need to use the HAP ID for each person in your application to login and see individual health requirements.
After logging in, click the 'Information Sheet' button to see if there is something you missed. 
If there is, contact your clinic where you did your medicals and work with them to complete everything.
All the best.


----------



## asifsiyal

Hi all, I have been told by the CO to provide "Further evidence of employment - bank statements showing salary payments", I want to confirm I need to provide my current job bank salary payments or the entire period which involve numbr of jobs.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

asifsiyal said:


> Hi all, I have been told by the CO to provide "Further evidence of employment - bank statements showing salary payments", I want to confirm I need to provide my current job bank salary payments or the entire period which involve numbr of jobs.


I would provide bank statements showing salary payments for the entire period of various employments I am claiming points for.


----------



## kru

Hi all, 

I have applied for 489 Family Sponsor(FS) as a Civil Engineer 233211. Does the state where the family reside make a difference on the invite? 

My family stays in Western Australia(WA), but in the WA occupation list my occupation is not available. Does this mean I can't get 489 FS invite. Seniors please guide.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## akelasurfgirl

Hi All, 

I have submitted my SA 489 eoi with 85 poinrs for code 2251133 marketing specialist.

Till when can I expect the invite to come.


----------



## AsifRehman

Hello Expats,

Please can anyone confirm the latest status of ITA for NSW or any other state. ?


ANZSCO: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer 
Engineers Australia : +ve (01 September 2017)
IELTS: 0 Points (Over All Band 6.5 Band: L:7,R:6,W:6 & S:7.5)
Total Points:55 points
EOI - NSW 489(55+10 SS points) 65 points
Invitation: ...


Thanks

Asif Rehman


----------



## Rajesh2323

Hello everyone, today I did receive a mail from immi dept and its a natural justice letter. They conducted a physical verification on 19/1/2018 on my job place and interviewed me and my manager separately. Now on the basis of that they have raised some point to justify: 
1) They showed my photo to some neighbor businesses and no one recognised me. 
- I don’t know whom they asked but the reality is it’s been 2 years of me working in my institute and the location is so crowded and have many ways to reach there, I normally use a shortcut street and also, never interacted with any of local shopkeepers, as I m very reserved in nature and don’t like to make unnecessary contacts. Also, I rejoined this company after four yeara of gap. Further my designation is facility manager, so never felt any need to interact anybody outside my workplace.

2) then they pointed that my manager stated that I joined the company in 2011, then took a gap of about a year and rejoined. But I worked from 2007 till 2011, then went to UK for 4 years and rejoined in 2015 till date. Now I asked my manager he said I didn’t say anything like that, according to him he showed copies of my employment history and answered accordingly.

3) Further they said, I advised that there are 4 other employees with names while manager said 9-10 employees at different designations.
Here I mentioned the employees who were present at that time and not the total number of employees work there. As I mentioned that because of some major health problems to our owner we had to shut the business for couple of months and because of that some employees didn’t joined back but they not officially resigned either. 

4) Next, on asking about number of students I said currently 15 students are taking classes upstairs of mobile repairing. And manager mentioned the total number of registered students which was 40-45 students.

5) Then, I said I get salary in account, my mistake is I didn’t say in form of a cheque. And manager said they give me salary cheque. 
To support this I have scanned cheques for last 6-7 months. 

So, guys please suggest what should I do now, I am really very stressed.. please suggest me the right way to prove my points.
Thanks guys


----------



## NB

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hello everyone, today I did receive a mail from immi dept and its a natural justice letter. They conducted a physical verification on 19/1/2018 on my job place and interviewed me and my manager separately. Now on the basis of that they have raised some point to justify:
> 1) They showed my photo to some neighbor businesses and no one recognised me.
> - I don’t know whom they asked but the reality is it’s been 2 years of me working in my institute and the location is so crowded and have many ways to reach there, I normally use a shortcut street and also, never interacted with any of local shopkeepers, as I m very reserved in nature and don’t like to make unnecessary contacts. Also, I rejoined this company after four yeara of gap. Further my designation is facility manager, so never felt any need to interact anybody outside my workplace.
> 
> 2) then they pointed that my manager stated that I joined the company in 2011, then took a gap of about a year and rejoined. But I worked from 2007 till 2011, then went to UK for 4 years and rejoined in 2015 till date. Now I asked my manager he said I didn’t say anything like that, according to him he showed copies of my employment history and answered accordingly.
> 
> 3) Further they said, I advised that there are 4 other employees with names while manager said 9-10 employees at different designations.
> Here I mentioned the employees who were present at that time and not the total number of employees work there. As I mentioned that because of some major health problems to our owner we had to shut the business for couple of months and because of that some employees didn’t joined back but they not officially resigned either.
> 
> 4) Next, on asking about number of students I said currently 15 students are taking classes upstairs of mobile repairing. And manager mentioned the total number of registered students which was 40-45 students.
> 
> 5) Then, I said I get salary in account, my mistake is I didn’t say in form of a cheque. And manager said they give me salary cheque.
> To support this I have scanned cheques for last 6-7 months.
> 
> So, guys please suggest what should I do now, I am really very stressed.. please suggest me the right way to prove my points.
> Thanks guys



If I were in your shoes I would Engage a MARA agent which is based in Australia, to draft a reply in legal terms point by point rebuttal of the DHA observations

A layman reply may not cut much ice with the department 

Cheers


----------



## bpravee

I have applied visa for south Australia on March 10th . Till now, there is no contact and application status is still in received state. Should I be worried? Anything I need to do from my end?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## asifsiyal

Upload all documents, Medical and police clearance and be patient, I applied on 7th October, they contacted me on 9Th July 2018.


----------



## salahalgadi

bpravee said:


> I have applied visa for south Australia on March 10th . Till now, there is no contact and application status is still in received state. Should I be worried? Anything I need to do from my end?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


 it is normal may be you will get direct grant,i applied on 11 nov 2017 and got case officer contact on 7 april and during all this period my application was on received status


----------



## bpravee

Do we need to submit form 1220 if we have submitted form 80 for primary applicant and the dependant?


asifsiyal said:


> Upload all documents, Medical and police clearance and be patient, I applied on 7th October, they contacted me on 9Th July 2018.


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aub430

Hi guys! Just wondering if it's possible to upload documents for 489 after lodging my application and paying. I have all my documents apart from police report and work reference. 

Will it it be possible to re-log in and upload after lodging? The page keeps saying this might delay my application.


----------



## bpravee

Are you referring to visa application? Then yes...you can


Aub430 said:


> Hi guys! Just wondering if it's possible to upload documents for 489 after lodging my application and paying. I have all my documents apart from police report and work reference.
> 
> Will it it be possible to re-log in and upload after lodging? The page keeps saying this might delay my application.


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Aub430 said:


> Hi guys! Just wondering if it's possible to upload documents for 489 after lodging my application and paying. I have all my documents apart from police report and work reference.
> 
> Will it it be possible to re-log in and upload after lodging? The page keeps saying this might delay my application.


You only can upload documents after lodging and paying fees, before that you can't upload for skills visas.
You may take about 30 days to complete the uploading process after paying fees.


----------



## JonandSophietravel

Hi guys,

My wife and I are just starting our 489 journey now and it's very exciting but scary too. It's been great following this post and hopefully, I'll be able to add to it too with my experience as it comes...

I'll update my signature with the timeline as soon as I've done my first 5 posts


----------



## Jenice

Hi, is it possible to get invitation for NT with 65 points ? (Relative Sponsor).


----------



## Aub430

Thanks for the response that's what I thought as well. For some reasons, my page says I should upload before paying and when I try to go to payment page without uploading all the documents, it says I should give reasons why I can't attach all my document.




JASN2015 said:


> You only can upload documents after lodging and paying fees, before that you can't upload for skills visas.
> You may take about 30 days to complete the uploading process after paying fees.


----------



## Aub430

Yes it's a visa application. Just wondered why it was telling me to give reasons why I can't upload all my document before proceeding to payment page

Thank you




bpravee said:


> Are you referring to visa application? Then yes...you can
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Aub430 said:


> Thanks for the response that's what I thought as well. For some reasons, my page says I should upload before paying and when I try to go to payment page without uploading all the documents, it says I should give reasons why I can't attach all my document.



What's the visa you are applying ?


----------



## Aub430

489 visa



JASN2015 said:


> What's the visa you are applying ?


----------



## JASN2015

Aub430 said:


> Yes it's a visa application. Just wondered why it was telling me to give reasons why I can't upload all my document before proceeding to payment page
> 
> Thank you


I have lodged my 489 visa in last may, and I was only able to attach documents after paying visa fees, untill payment, I didn't 
even see a uploading section.


----------



## Aub430

I would have actually preferred it that way. Not to worry, my police certificate should be out on Friday. I will wait and upload before proceeding.

Thank you



JASN2015 said:


> I have lodged my 489 visa in last may, and I was only able to attach documents after paying visa fees, untill payment, I didn't
> even see a uploading section.


----------



## OQ10

Hi everyone,
I want to apply for visa subclass 489 (family sponsor). My brother is having PR status in Melbourne, so i will get 10 points from this. i want to apply for Computer Network and System Engineer 263111 MLTSSL. But i have seen the April 2018 invitation round 489 visas are only 5 which they have issued.
If i have got 65-75 points and if i havn't get invitation in next coming invitation round then i am eligible for the next coming invitation rounds until i've not get invitation or it will expire.

Also confirm about the experience required for skill assessment. If every thing course work and occupation matches the skill select but work experience required was less. For e.g 3 years experience is required but i've only got 2 years. Will they passed my assessment or reject.


----------



## Jenice

Hi,

is 65 points enough to get invite for NT 489, relative sponsored ?


----------



## YoGangsta

How do you, guys, speak with CO? Do you just send them emails, or must use immi portal?


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Aub430 said:


> Yes it's a visa application. Just wondered why it was telling me to give reasons why I can't upload all my document before proceeding to payment page
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bpravee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to visa application? Then yes...you can
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Aub430, this is because of some changes to immiaccount which took effect in July 2018. Now you have to upload docs first before paying. I saw this message when I logged into check my status.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Jenice said:


> Hi,
> 
> is 65 points enough to get invite for NT 489, relative sponsored ?


Yes 65 is the new minimum points for any migration visa


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

JASN2015 said:


> Aub430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's a visa application. Just wondered why it was telling me to give reasons why I can't upload all my document before proceeding to payment page
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my 489 visa in last may, and I was only able to attach documents after paying visa fees, untill payment, I didn't
> even see a uploading section.
Click to expand...

Yeah as previous poster said its a change from July 2018 - now have to get PCC etc all done either before lodging or use the sixty days after invitation to get.. Although I guess you can always give a reason, but that might delay. 

Personally I think it's a good change, so the application is as decision ready as possible at the point of payment


----------



## Nt_hopeful

OQ10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I want to apply for visa subclass 489 (family sponsor). My brother is having PR status in Melbourne, so i will get 10 points from this. i want to apply for Computer Network and System Engineer 263111 MLTSSL. But i have seen the April 2018 invitation round 489 visas are only 5 which they have issued.
> If i have got 65-75 points and if i havn't get invitation in next coming invitation round then i am eligible for the next coming invitation rounds until i've not get invitation or it will expire.
> 
> Also confirm about the experience required for skill assessment. If every thing course work and occupation matches the skill select but work experience required was less. For e.g 3 years experience is required but i've only got 2 years. Will they passed my assessment or reject.


OQ10, I found this on the home affairs page:
"If you are applying via the invited pathway, submit an expression of interest (EOI) via Skillselect with details of your nominated occupation, skills and qualifications and whether you will be sponsored by a family member or wish to be nominated by an Australian state or territory. SkillSelect will estimate a points score. If you score high enough:

you will be invited to apply for the visa if you are sponsored by a relative,"
You can read up the rest here:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/489-

I don't know about invitation rounds for 489. From what I read, you have to submit SkillSelect and then wait to be invited. I don't know what is the processing time for 489 family sponsored. 
Your occupation is on the main Australia list and you are eligible for 190 from VIC. Why are you not applying for 189 or state sponsorship? If VIC nominates you for 190 or 489, you will definitely receive an invite to apply for Visa. Their website says nomination processing time is 12 weeks currently. 

About skill accessment, you have to meet the criteria for getting accessment from ACS. It will be a waste of time and money if you apply without meeting their requirements and criteria. Usually these assessment authorities cut off some of your experience years. Eg., If you have exactly 3 years, they will access and give you only 2.6 years or something. Never the whole experience. Their reasons are usually that some months will be spent learning the job before you are productive. So if your critera is 3years, then your experience should be more than that. So if they cut off some months, you will still meet the criteria and can get a positive outcome. 
I hope that was helpful.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

JonandSophietravel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife and I are just starting our 489 journey now and it's very exciting but scary too. It's been great following this post and hopefully, I'll be able to add to it too with my experience as it comes...
> 
> I'll update my signature with the timeline as soon as I've done my first 5 posts


Hello JonandSophietravel! Welcome to the group! ☺ I agree, it is scary and exciting at the same time.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

bpravee said:


> Do we need to submit form 1220 if we have submitted form 80 for primary applicant and the dependant?
> 
> 
> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upload all documents, Medical and police clearance and be patient, I applied on 7th October, they contacted me on 9Th July 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

bpravee, according to DHA website, it is better to submit both. It will make your application more complete


----------



## Jenice

Nt_hopeful said:


> Yes 65 is the new minimum points for any migration visa


Hello, Thanks for your reply.

I've heard that even though 65 points are enough, to get an invite applicants need more, especially in states like NSW and Victoria. Is NT the same ? I mean one actually needs more than 65 to get an invite ?


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Jenice said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 65 is the new minimum points for any migration visa
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I've heard that even though 65 points are enough, to get an invite applicants need more, especially in states like NSW and Victoria. Is NT the same ? I mean one actually needs more than 65 to get an invite ?
Click to expand...

It will definitely be good to have more points. But NT cares more if you are committed to staying in NT long-term. You will have to convince them with your application and research.


----------



## Quin001

Hi all,

I'm currently in Perth with the following criteria considering 489 sibling sponsored visa. I'm hoping for more advice and opinion on it how to improve my likelihood for an invitation 

Current visa expiry - 485 expiring mid April 2019
Occupation - Public Relations & Video Production (not pro rata)
Age - 25 points (will be 30 points end of May 2019) 
English - 10 points (scored 8,8,7,7 in IELTS. I have confidence I can get 20 points if I retake, most likely with PTE)
Skilled employment - 0 
Education - 15 + 5
Sibling sponsorship - 10 

Total = 65 

I am planning to retake my english and get a NAATI certification in Malay making it 80 points. 

My sister lives in Melbourne (a designated area)

Any advice/opinion?


----------



## ShPaul

Guys, I have 85 points for 489 eoi and my code is not in NT list, but even then can I apply to NT even though I am unable to show job ads as there are honestly none in google. I can make a good commitment letter and have financial declaration to the amount limit they have asked for NT. So can I apply to NT on 489? Experts pls advise.


----------



## Quin001

Quin001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently in Perth with the following criteria considering 489 sibling sponsored visa. I'm hoping for more advice and opinion on it how to improve my likelihood for an invitation
> 
> Current visa expiry - 485 expiring mid April 2019
> Occupation - Public Relations & Video Production (not pro rata)
> Age - 25 points (will be 30 points end of May 2019)
> English - 10 points (scored 8,8,7,7 in IELTS. I have confidence I can get 20 points if I retake, most likely with PTE)
> Skilled employment - 0
> Education - 15 + 5
> Sibling sponsorship - 10
> 
> Total = 65
> 
> I am planning to retake my english and get a NAATI certification in Malay making it 80 points.
> 
> My sister lives in Melbourne (a designated area)
> 
> Any advice/opinion?


Just learnt my occupation is only available for 489 (S/T)


----------



## Rajesh2323

Hey guys, as some of you know that I have received NJ Letter couple of days ago..now I am working on preparing my answer to department and realising with my everything clarification that how DIBP’s verification system and their ways to conduct an employment verification put a genuine applicant in trouble. In my case I get to know that 4 out of 6 questions that department asked me to justify raised just because of the lack of communication between two officers who came and interviewed us at our workplace.
It’s really heartbreaking to get a NJ after 10 months of wait and even worst to know that NJ you received is just because the people of department not communicated with each other properly, made them to send me the objections.
Just sharing my frustration with you guys. 
Thanks


----------



## ShPaul

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey guys, as some of you know that I have received NJ Letter couple of days ago..now I am working on preparing my answer to department and realising with my everything clarification that how DIBP’s verification system and their ways to conduct an employment verification put a genuine applicant in trouble. In my case I get to know that 4 out of 6 questions that department asked me to justify raised just because of the lack of communication between two officers who came and interviewed us at our workplace.
> It’s really heartbreaking to get a NJ after 10 months of wait and even worst to know that NJ you received is just because the people of department not communicated with each other properly, made them to send me the objections.
> Just sharing my frustration with you guys.
> Thanks


Sorry bro, so sad to hear this...can u pls clarify what is this NJ ? is it a rejection after nomination?


----------



## saravanakumar1989

Dear all,

Any idea how long Orana region will take to process 489 nominations?


----------



## Rajesh2323

ShPaul said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, as some of you know that I have received NJ Letter couple of days ago..now I am working on preparing my answer to department and realising with my everything clarification that how DIBP’s verification system and their ways to conduct an employment verification put a genuine applicant in trouble. In my case I get to know that 4 out of 6 questions that department asked me to justify raised just because of the lack of communication between two officers who came and interviewed us at our workplace.
> It’s really heartbreaking to get a NJ after 10 months of wait and even worst to know that NJ you received is just because the people of department not communicated with each other properly, made them to send me the objections.
> Just sharing my frustration with you guys.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bro, so sad to hear this...can u pls clarify what is this NJ ? is it a rejection after nomination?
Click to expand...

No buddy its Natural Justice, when they verify your employment or any other documents you have claimed points for and found some mismatches or adverse information, they issue you this letter to come up with you clarification before they make their final visa decision, they just give you a last chance to explain that you are a genuine applicant.


----------



## asifsiyal

CO has asked for the statement of the Sponsor for 489 provisional sponsored Visa. I need suggestion what amount should be present in the account, sponsor is my brother.


----------



## arnolds

asifsiyal said:


> CO has asked for the statement of the Sponsor for 489 provisional sponsored Visa. I need suggestion what amount should be present in the account, sponsor is my brother.


Hi Asifsiyal, can u pls post your pts, ITA, DOE, ANZSCo code ?TIA.


----------



## asifsiyal

Age 25, Experience 15, education 15, total Points 65 including sponsor 10 Points on which invitation was received on 8th August 2017, I applied on 7th October, my ANZSCO is 263312 Telecommunication Network Engineer. CO asked me to provide residential prove, utility bills and statement of the Sponsor. From my side, He asked me to provide. Police certificate and bank statement for salary verification from my employer. Please what is ITA, TIA, and DOE?


----------



## arnolds

asifsiyal said:


> Age 25, Experience 15, education 15, total Points 65 including sponsor 10 Points on which invitation was received on 8th August 2017, I applied on 7th October, my ANZSCO is 263312 Telecommunication Network Engineer. CO asked me to provide residential prove, utility bills and statement of the Sponsor. From my side, He asked me to provide. Police certificate and bank statement for salary verification from my employer. Please what is ITA, TIA, and DOE?


thanks. 
ITA- invitation to apply
DOE- date of effect( EOI date submission generally)
TIA- thanks in advance.

What is your DOE?


----------



## asifsiyal

😊

Date of effect 20th Jul 2017, ITA 8th August 2017.


----------



## mianshahid

Rajesh2323 said:


> No buddy its Natural Justice, when they verify your employment or any other documents you have claimed points for and found some mismatches or adverse information, they issue you this letter to come up with you clarification before they make their final visa decision, they just give you a last chance to explain that you are a genuine applicant.


Dear I am confused because the verification is done through a proper channel and which is HR and i am pretty sure your have one? than how comes the verification is questionable? i am sorry but i didnt get that they personally visit , why ? your company have no email or a telephone, or web?


----------



## mianshahid

Nt_hopeful said:


> Aub430, this is because of some changes to immiaccount which took effect in July 2018. Now you have to upload docs first before paying. I saw this message when I logged into check my status.


Hey Nt Hopeful, i am sorry to ask but you have got nomination in May and submitted your application late..why? and i submitted my application in May and at that time i have paid application fee as part of application submission and than i had uploaded docs but dont know about the new chnages


----------



## Nt_hopeful

mianshahid said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aub430, this is because of some changes to immiaccount which took effect in July 2018. Now you have to upload docs first before paying. I saw this message when I logged into check my status.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nt Hopeful, i am sorry to ask but you have got nomination in May and submitted your application late..why? and i submitted my application in May and at that time i have paid application fee as part of application submission and than i had uploaded docs but dont know about the new chnages
Click to expand...

Hey mianshahid. You misunderstood me. I got my nomination May end. Submitted application with payment on June 5. Completed all doc uploads on June 15. 

I know about the changes because after July started I had logged into Immiaccount to check my status. On the page just after the login page where all the notifications are, the notification about Immiaccount changes was there.


----------



## mianshahid

Nt_hopeful said:


> Hey mianshahid. You misunderstood me. I got my nomination May end. Submitted application with payment on June 5. Completed all doc uploads on June 15.
> 
> I know about the changes because after July started I had logged into Immiaccount to check my status. On the page just after the login page where all the notifications are, the notification about Immiaccount changes was there.


ohh thats good and any update or status change?


----------



## Nt_hopeful

mianshahid said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mianshahid. You misunderstood me. I got my nomination May end. Submitted application with payment on June 5. Completed all doc uploads on June 15.
> 
> I know about the changes because after July started I had logged into Immiaccount to check my status. On the page just after the login page where all the notifications are, the notification about Immiaccount changes was there.
> 
> 
> 
> ohh thats good and any update or status change?
Click to expand...

Nope. Still shows Received status. For you? Any change?


----------



## charupriyal

What’s the status of 489 for accounting


----------



## leo.idhayaa

*URGENT-Subclass 489 Queensland*

Hello Friends,

We are currently living in Dubai-UAE and expecting the the 489 Visa by Nov'18. I have few queries, where I couldn't find answers in Google and will be Thankful, if I can get a feedback.

1. Under 489, is it "Mandatory" for the entire family to move to QLD? As my spouse is the Primary Applicant, whether it is allowed only for the Spouse & Kids to move to QLD and I stay back in Dubai?

2. Under 489, whether the family is covered under "Australian Medical System" or it's Paid?

3. Under 489, whether Kids can attend "State Schools" (Free) or it's not covered?

4. As per 489, it's mandatory for the Primary applicant to work in QLD for 12 months and Live for 2 Years. If the spouse undertake "Part Time" jobs, is it still counted or it has to only "Full Time" job?

5. My spouse is an "Engineering Graduate" and have experience in "Lighting Industry" - Which will be the Best Place to move in QLD excluding Brisbane and Gold Coast?

I am hoping that my queries will get answered.

Look forward of hearing.

Have a Great Day.


----------



## JASN2015

leo.idhayaa said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> We are currently living in Dubai-UAE and expecting the the 489 Visa by Nov'18. I have few queries, where I couldn't find answers in Google and will be Thankful, if I can get a feedback.
> 
> 1. Under 489, is it "Mandatory" for the entire family to move to QLD? As my spouse is the Primary Applicant, whether it is allowed only for the Spouse & Kids to move to QLD and I stay back in Dubai?
> 
> 2. Under 489, whether the family is covered under "Australian Medical System" or it's Paid?
> 
> 3. Under 489, whether Kids can attend "State Schools" (Free) or it's not covered?
> 
> 4. As per 489, it's mandatory for the Primary applicant to work in QLD for 12 months and Live for 2 Years. If the spouse undertake "Part Time" jobs, is it still counted or it has to only "Full Time" job?
> 
> 5. My spouse is an "Engineering Graduate" and have experience in "Lighting Industry" - Which will be the Best Place to move in QLD excluding Brisbane and Gold Coast?
> 
> I am hoping that my queries will get answered.
> 
> Look forward of hearing.
> 
> Have a Great Day.


1. Mandatory for entire family to live in the regional area

2. Not covered, a medical insurance should be there with your family which cost around 300$ per month

3. Yes,,, you have free government schools

4. either you or spouse can fullfill the work requirement which is 35 hours per week either in part-time or full-time even in a labor job ( one who fulfil the requirement could be the primary applicant and apply 887(PR) visa after 2 years,all must live in the regional area though, you or spouse can stay home safely with kids)

5. No idea

edit - If possible both you and spouse can work,, no restrications

Good luck bro.


----------



## skharoon

leo.idhayaa said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> We are currently living in Dubai-UAE and expecting the the 489 Visa by Nov'18. I have few queries, where I couldn't find answers in Google and will be Thankful, if I can get a feedback.
> 
> 1. Under 489, is it "Mandatory" for the entire family to move to QLD? As my spouse is the Primary Applicant, whether it is allowed only for the Spouse & Kids to move to QLD and I stay back in Dubai?
> 
> 2. Under 489, whether the family is covered under "Australian Medical System" or it's Paid?
> 
> 3. Under 489, whether Kids can attend "State Schools" (Free) or it's not covered?
> 
> 4. As per 489, it's mandatory for the Primary applicant to work in QLD for 12 months and Live for 2 Years. If the spouse undertake "Part Time" jobs, is it still counted or it has to only "Full Time" job?
> 
> 5. My spouse is an "Engineering Graduate" and have experience in "Lighting Industry" - Which will be the Best Place to move in QLD excluding Brisbane and Gold Coast?
> 
> I am hoping that my queries will get answered.
> 
> Look forward of hearing.
> 
> Have a Great Day.




https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-nominated-sponsored-provisional-subclass-489.php

Duration and Conditions

The visa is a 4-year provisional visa. Whilst in Australia you and your included family members can only live, work and study in an approved regional area. The approved regional areas vary depending on whether you are sponsored by a relative or by a State or Territory Government:

State or Territory Government:*you can only live in a*Regional or Low Population Growth Area

Relative:*you can live in a*Designated Area

Designated areas are wider than Regional or Low Population Growth areas - in particular the major cities of Melbourne, Canberra, and the Gold Coast are considered Designated Areas.

If you are outside Australia when the visa is granted, you and your family members will need to enter Australia for the first time prior to expiry of your health and police clearances.

This condition can be met by any of the applicants over 18.

You need to work for at least 1 year in Regional area and live 2 years in the regional area as well. ?If you keep working in no-regional area you will not meet the criteria for 887 visa later on.

But at the time of 887 visa application all members have to be in Australia regional postal code till you get 887


----------



## Rajesh2323

mianshahid said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No buddy its Natural Justice, when they verify your employment or any other documents you have claimed points for and found some mismatches or adverse information, they issue you this letter to come up with you clarification before they make their final visa decision, they just give you a last chance to explain that you are a genuine applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear I am confused because the verification is done through a proper channel and which is HR and i am pretty sure your have one? than how comes the verification is questionable? i am sorry but i didnt get that they personally visit , why ? your company have no email or a telephone, or web?
Click to expand...

They have everything dear, in business since 2002, three employees are already in Australia from my company. Whom they will verify and not, is just not predictable.


----------



## Rajesh2323

Rajesh2323 said:


> mianshahid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No buddy its Natural Justice, when they verify your employment or any other documents you have claimed points for and found some mismatches or adverse information, they issue you this letter to come up with you clarification before they make their final visa decision, they just give you a last chance to explain that you are a genuine applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear I am confused because the verification is done through a proper channel and which is HR and i am pretty sure your have one? than how comes the verification is questionable? i am sorry but i didnt get that they personally visit , why ? your company have no email or a telephone, or web?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have everything dear, in business since 2002, three employees are already in Australia from my company. Whom they will verify and not, is just not predictable.
Click to expand...

Also I will add here, my friend worked in RBS, they physically verified his employment too. So dont take the availability of company bame, website etc for guaranteed.


----------



## leo.idhayaa

JASN2015 said:


> 1. Mandatory for entire family to live in the regional area
> 
> 2. Not covered, a medical insurance should be there with your family which cost around 300$ per month
> 
> 3. Yes,,, you have free government schools
> 
> 4. either you or spouse can fullfill the work requirement which is 35 hours per week either in part-time or full-time even in a labor job ( one who fulfil the requirement could be the primary applicant and apply 887(PR) visa after 2 years,all must live in the regional area though, you or spouse can stay home safely with kids)
> 
> 5. No idea
> 
> edit - If possible both you and spouse can work,, no restrications
> 
> Good luck bro.



Thank you for the quick reply - Highly appreciated 

When we apply for 887 and when we are granted with 887, whether we can continue to stay in QLD itself or we need to move to another Location??


----------



## leo.idhayaa

Thank you skharoon for the Quick reply - Highly Appreciate it 

What is the Validity of Health & Police Clearance?? After making the 1st Entry, is it allowed to make an Exit & Return back after 1 year??


----------



## JASN2015

leo.idhayaa said:


> Thank you for the quick reply - Highly appreciated
> 
> When we apply for 887 and when we are granted with 887, whether we can continue to stay in QLD itself or we need to move to another Location??


After you have been granted, you can work and live elsewhere in Australia, and have all welfare benefits.


----------



## JASN2015

leo.idhayaa said:


> Thank you skharoon for the Quick reply - Highly Appreciate it
> 
> What is the Validity of Health & Police Clearance?? After making the 1st Entry, is it allowed to make an Exit & Return back after 1 year??


Generally health and pcc valid for a 1 year according to the DHA.
As 489 is 4 years visa, you can fulfil the 887 requirements in the 4 years time, you may enter Australia for good after crossing the 1st entry (within the 4 year period but it's not recommended as you will unable to fulfil 887 conditions then)


----------



## mianshahid

Dear All,
My application for 489 is pending and i have taken leave from my job for Doctoral Studies and moving to another country. Is it necessary for me to bring this change of my Job status and residence address to DIB. I have talked with some people and they suggested me not to highlight this becasue it may bring bad impression to your application.

Appreciate comments.
Cheers


----------



## karizma360

I recently contacted an agent by email and asked them about my chances of receiving an invite for 489 relative sponsorship and the response was,

"As per the current immigration policy, you won’t be invited in 489 family category until someone else is waiting in 189 queue. Therefore, I donot think that you ill be invited in 489 EOI at any point of time, you should look for some other options."

Can someone please share some information about this being correct or not. I have applied under ACCOUNTING GENERAL and it's been 11 months so far. I'm really upset with his response.

I contacted 4-5 agents and they all said, "wait and watch". Like literally those exact words from all the agents apart from this one. 

I know what he said is true, but then again don't 489's get invited every year, is there a 489 relative sponsored applicant who received or you know who has received in 2017-18 year? Please tell me.


----------



## JASN2015

karizma360 said:


> I recently contacted an agent by email and asked them about my chances of receiving an invite for 489 relative sponsorship and the response was,
> 
> "As per the current immigration policy, you won’t be invited in 489 family category until someone else is waiting in 189 queue. Therefore, I donot think that you ill be invited in 489 EOI at any point of time, you should look for some other options."
> 
> Can someone please share some information about this being correct or not. I have applied under ACCOUNTING GENERAL and it's been 11 months so far. I'm really upset with his response.
> 
> I contacted 4-5 agents and they all said, "wait and watch". Like literally those exact words from all the agents apart from this one.
> 
> I know what he said is true, but then again don't 489's get invited every year, is there a 489 relative sponsored applicant who received or you know who has received in 2017-18 year? Please tell me.


1. Where do you live at the moment ?
2. Do you have Australian experience
3. Do you have al least one year experience 
I'm asking these based on the answers you would have chance for SA nomination.
Just Go the SA thread and post there,

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...8-south-australia-state-sponsorship-1103.html


----------



## karizma360

JASN2015 said:


> 1. Where do you live at the moment ?
> 2. Do you have Australian experience
> 3. Do you have al least one year experience
> I'm asking these based on the answers you would have chance for SA nomination.
> Just Go the SA thread and post there,
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...8-south-australia-state-sponsorship-1103.html



I'm in India at the moment. I returned back as my TR was expiring, which was a mistake a big mistake i did. I don't have any Aus Experience. At 70 points without experience i don't stand a chance for 189 or 190 anytime in the near future. My only hopes are for 489 relative and regional with 80 points.


----------



## jshah

karizma360 said:


> I recently contacted an agent by email and asked them about my chances of receiving an invite for 489 relative sponsorship and the response was,
> 
> "As per the current immigration policy, you won’t be invited in 489 family category until someone else is waiting in 189 queue. Therefore, I donot think that you ill be invited in 489 EOI at any point of time, you should look for some other options."
> 
> Can someone please share some information about this being correct or not. I have applied under ACCOUNTING GENERAL and it's been 11 months so far. I'm really upset with his response.
> 
> I contacted 4-5 agents and they all said, "wait and watch". Like literally those exact words from all the agents apart from this one.
> 
> I know what he said is true, but then again don't 489's get invited every year, is there a 489 relative sponsored applicant who received or you know who has received in 2017-18 year? Please tell me.


Hi mate, I have 85 points for Family Sponsored category - 489 (VIC). Still haven't got an invite. I believe what the agent is trying to say is that once all the 189 80 pointers (in my case all 85) are invited only then 489 FS will get invites and with the current trend it doesn't look promising, we can only hope for the best


----------



## Hamadeh

Hi Rajesh what did you do with your NJL and how many days they gave to you to respond to them?


----------



## karizma360

jshah said:


> Hi mate, I have 85 points for Family Sponsored category - 489 (VIC). Still haven't got an invite. I believe what the agent is trying to say is that once all the 189 80 pointers (in my case all 85) are invited only then 489 FS will get invites and with the current trend it doesn't look promising, we can only hope for the best


I was thinking about NAATI, but even with 75 there's no chance of getting one, i hope you get an invite soon. From what you said there won't be many 85's compared to 80's. So you stand a chance for 489.

But i still don't understand if all the 85's for 189 gets invited, wouldn't the 80's be next in the line? Only if there's nobody in the queue for 189, those remaining invitations go to 489, that's what i thought. Anyways all the best.


----------



## mianshahid

karizma360 said:


> I recently contacted an agent by email and asked them about my chances of receiving an invite for 489 relative sponsorship and the response was,
> 
> "As per the current immigration policy, you won’t be invited in 489 family category until someone else is waiting in 189 queue. Therefore, I donot think that you ill be invited in 489 EOI at any point of time, you should look for some other options."
> 
> Can someone please share some information about this being correct or not. I have applied under ACCOUNTING GENERAL and it's been 11 months so far. I'm really upset with his response.
> 
> I contacted 4-5 agents and they all said, "wait and watch". Like literally those exact words from all the agents apart from this one.
> 
> I know what he said is true, but then again don't 489's get invited every year, is there a 489 relative sponsored applicant who received or you know who has received in 2017-18 year? Please tell me.



Please for your kind information this is 489 visa application pool
for stated sponsorship go to the following forum
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...orship-current-timeline-335.html#post14573652


----------



## Akon

Hello guys has Dibp increased the processing time for 489 visa ? I lodged my application about 2.5!months will i be affected?


----------



## asifsiyal

Hello dears, I have worked for 7 months out of my overall 10 years experience in a local sub-contracting company in Pakistan from January 2011 to August 2011, my salary was paid in cash not bank transfer, DIBP is asking for Bank Transfer prove which I can't provide, I paid tax on that earned amount and already have provided the Pakistan Federal Board of Revenue document to DIBP, please advise what I should reply to the department regarding the request of Salary Bank Transfer prove.


----------



## Gurwinder41

Akon said:


> Hello guys has Dibp increased the processing time for 489 visa ? I lodged my application about 2.5!months will i be affected?


no bro ..earlier processing time was 8 to 12 month ..but now changed 7 to 10 months


----------



## Gurwinder41

asifsiyal said:


> Hello dears, I have worked for 7 months out of my overall 10 years experience in a local sub-contracting company in Pakistan from January 2011 to August 2011, my salary was paid in cash not bank transfer, DIBP is asking for Bank Transfer prove which I can't provide, I paid tax on that earned amount and already have provided the Pakistan Federal Board of Revenue document to DIBP, please advise what I should reply to the department regarding the request of Salary Bank Transfer prove.


so u finally contacted by CO


----------



## Hamadeh

_*@ Rajesh *_can you tell me please how many days the give to you to comment on your njl ?


----------



## asifsiyal

Yes, finally 😀, still they are not in good mood after 9 month.


----------



## asifsiyal

28 days


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984

Does anyone getting any invite for 489 visa these days? If yes, then please share your points, occupation, EOI date and invite date.


----------



## arnolds

Lists of State Nominated Occupations

For South Australia


----------



## umair.ahmed

manoh said:


> maitoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Manoh, I hope things are going well for you. I have a 3 months baby was born in australia like you and i also received the email the same as yours. I really do not understand what case officer request for. What did you do with the "Consent form for eMedical" which is "A signed version of the attached eMedical consent form. This is because the migration medical service provider will record them on the papers assessment in the Department’s eMedical system" . Thank you very much, Manoh!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maitoon,
> 
> Regarding your baby medical, you just need to sign emedical consent form and your gp letter regarding baby health check up then after upload the documents on your immi account. after all awaiting start again my dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks good luck.
Click to expand...


Hi Guys,

I have received same email. Can you please confirm you got visa yet?

Kind Regards,
Arslan Ahson.


----------



## 489

Hi guys seems like DhA is not giving grants. I applied since September 2017 still w8ing. Feeling frustrated 😡


----------



## karizma360

489 said:


> Hi guys seems like DhA is not giving grants. I applied since September 2017 still w8ing. Feeling frustrated 😡


I am waiting since August 2017 bro.


----------



## venkatfcb

Hi Guys,

Need an advise. My self and my wife on 489 Family sponsored Visa. Recently we blessed with baby (born in india). My wife and baby in india and I am in australia now. Kindly let me know how to apply the visa for the baby. what are all the steps should i need to take in order to apply visa. Should I need to update Immigration Australia? through my immi account?. Awaiting for your responses. Thank you.

Regards,
Venkat


----------



## 489

karizma360 said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys seems like DhA is not giving grants. I applied since September 2017 still w8ing. Feeling frustrated 😡
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting since August 2017 bro.
Click to expand...

Did any Co contacted you yet???


----------



## Lakshmi Narayana

I have queries regarding my invitation process for the submitted eoi.

Firstly, I have submitted eoi without selecting any state with the below points
Age :30
Bachelor's:15
PTE:10
Experience:10
For 189:60points
190:65 points
489:70 points
Eoi date of effect:20 Jan 2018

Then, submitted eoi for each state on 7 July 2018.


I request to kindly look into my points and let me know when can I expect the invitation to happen for my points on different subclasses.
It would be great having suggestions on this to see if I could get my invitation at the earliest.

Thanks &Regards,
Lakshmi Narayana


----------



## JG

Lakshmi Narayana said:


> I have queries regarding my invitation process for the submitted eoi.
> 
> Firstly, I have submitted eoi without selecting any state with the below points
> Age :30
> Bachelor's:15
> PTE:10
> Experience:10
> For 189:60points
> 190:65 points
> 489:70 points
> Eoi date of effect:20 Jan 2018
> 
> Then, submitted eoi for each state on 7 July 2018.
> 
> 
> I request to kindly look into my points and let me know when can I expect the invitation to happen for my points on different subclasses.
> It would be great having suggestions on this to see if I could get my invitation at the earliest.
> 
> Thanks &Regards,
> Lakshmi Narayana



189 is not at all possible.
190 may be but less chances.
489, with 5 invites per round it may take some time to reach 70, because now it is on 85 & 80.


----------



## JASN2015

Lakshmi Narayana said:


> I have queries regarding my invitation process for the submitted eoi.
> 
> Firstly, I have submitted eoi without selecting any state with the below points
> Age :30
> Bachelor's:15
> PTE:10
> Experience:10
> For 189:60points
> 190:65 points
> 489:70 points
> Eoi date of effect:20 Jan 2018
> 
> Then, submitted eoi for each state on 7 July 2018.
> 
> 
> I request to kindly look into my points and let me know when can I expect the invitation to happen for my points on different subclasses.
> It would be great having suggestions on this to see if I could get my invitation at the earliest.
> 
> Thanks &Regards,
> Lakshmi Narayana


hi friend,
what is your occupation ? im asking because everything depends on the occupation.
now pass mark is 65 so your eoi for 189 will no longer use of it


----------



## Lakshmi Narayana

Appreciate you all for the reply.i was certified as electronics engineer from engineers Australia.
Any chance for this occupation to receive invitation in the August month with my points.
Thanks


----------



## kdpillai

Lakshmi Narayana said:


> I have queries regarding my invitation process for the submitted eoi.
> 
> Firstly, I have submitted eoi without selecting any state with the below points
> Age :30
> Bachelor's:15
> PTE:10
> Experience:10
> For 189:60points
> 190:65 points
> 489:70 points
> Eoi date of effect:20 Jan 2018
> 
> Then, submitted eoi for each state on 7 July 2018.
> 
> 
> I request to kindly look into my points and let me know when can I expect the invitation to happen for my points on different subclasses.
> It would be great having suggestions on this to see if I could get my invitation at the earliest.
> 
> Thanks &Regards,
> Lakshmi Narayana


Hi,
With the points breakup you have given it should be 

189 - 65 pts
190 - 70 pts
489 - 75 pts


----------



## Lakshmi Narayana

No the points mentioned are included with the state and regional points


----------



## 489

489 said:


> karizma360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys seems like DhA is not giving grants. I applied since September 2017 still w8ing. Feeling frustrated 😡
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting since August 2017 bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did any Co contacted you yet???
Click to expand...

Yes in June after 9 months & gave me 28 days to submit few docs, although I submitted in 11 days. Since now just w8ing. 
What about you?? Does co contacted you???


----------



## karizma360

josygeorge000 said:


> 189 is not at all possible.
> 190 may be but less chances.
> 489, with 5 invites per round it may take some time to reach 70, because now it is on 85 & 80.



You sure buddy, there are still chances for 489 with 80 points, for accounting? or for other occupations? Because most of the people have said you won't get an invite for 489 accountants with 80 points.


----------



## kdpillai

Lakshmi Narayana said:


> No the points mentioned are included with the state and regional points


30+15+10+10 = 65 right? which is for 189, then you can add according to state and regional. or is the point you mentioned is wrong?


----------



## JG

karizma360 said:


> You sure buddy, there are still chances for 489 with 80 points, for accounting? or for other occupations? Because most of the people have said you won't get an invite for 489 accountants with 80 points.


I dont understand your case, because with 80 points from 2017 AUG in 489 you must have got the invite.


----------



## rps

Hi Guys does anybody have some information regarding 489 family sponsorship?
Is it also point or occupation based as well? 
Please let me know if there is relevant thread.


----------



## HARESHNN

rps said:


> Hi Guys does anybody have some information regarding 489 family sponsorship?
> Is it also point or occupation based as well?
> Please let me know if there is relevant thread.


You need to be assessed on your occupation. Once you are thru with your assessment, family sponsorship will certainly help you to increase your point(+10 point).


----------



## rps

HARESHNN said:


> You need to be assessed on your occupation. Once you are thru with your assessment, family sponsorship will certainly help you to increase your point(+5 point).


Hi Hareshnn,
Thank you for your reply. But I am looking for 489 Family sponsorship (brother) related answers - 10 points. We do have skill assessed as Marketing Specialist. But unsure of it is also considered as point based application.


----------



## HARESHNN

rps said:


> Hi Hareshnn,
> Thank you for your reply. But I am looking for 489 Family sponsorship (brother) related answers - 10 points. We do have skill assessed as Marketing Specialist. But unsure of it is also considered as point based application.


Sorry Mate,

You are right, it is 10 points for 489.

All the best


----------



## rsa3

rps said:


> HARESHNN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be assessed on your occupation. Once you are thru with your assessment, family sponsorship will certainly help you to increase your point(+5 point).
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hareshnn,
> Thank you for your reply. But I am looking for 489 Family sponsorship (brother) related answers - 10 points. We do have skill assessed as Marketing Specialist. But unsure of it is also considered as point based application.
Click to expand...

For 489 family sponsored, your occupation has to be on the MTSSL (SOL). I guess marketing specialist is not on the list. The only other option you got is state sponsorship


----------



## rps

rsa3 said:


> For 489 family sponsored, your occupation has to be on the MTSSL (SOL). I guess marketing specialist is not on the list. The only other option you got is state sponsorship


Hi Rsa3,
Thanks for your response. I didn't know about this that occupation should be in MTSSL. Do you know from where I can read this information ? would you be able to share any links?
I know Marketing Specialist is in short term list.

Thanks


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello guys,

Can I add spouse points if her occupation is in STSOL list n my myself in MTSSL list for 489 visa?

Regards 
AP


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AP SINGH said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can I add spouse points if her occupation is in STSOL list n my myself in MTSSL list for 489 visa?
> 
> Regards
> AP


Unfortunately no

Is there any chance she could be the main applicant via 189 and you be added as a partner? Perhaps you have thought of this already, but just in case you haven't.


----------



## rsa3

rps said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 489 family sponsored, your occupation has to be on the MTSSL (SOL). I guess marketing specialist is not on the list. The only other option you got is state sponsorship
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rsa3,
> Thanks for your response. I didn't know about this that occupation should be in MTSSL. Do you know from where I can read this information ? would you be able to share any links?
> I know Marketing Specialist is in short term list.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Pls chk here. Click on 489 relative sponsored and check the relevant list. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


----------



## ararmaan28

Hello everyone,
I have a query regarding state nominated 489 visas...can we track the status of lodged visa just like 190?


----------



## AP SINGH

PrettyIsotonic said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Can I add spouse points if her occupation is in STSOL list n my myself in MTSSL list for 489 visa?
> 
> Regards
> AP
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no
> 
> Is there any chance she could be the main applicant via 189 and you be added as a partner? Perhaps you have thought of this already, but just in case you haven't.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply..
My occupation is in MTSSL list and I can only apply for 189 ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AP SINGH said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Can I add spouse points if her occupation is in STSOL list n my myself in MTSSL list for 489 visa?
> 
> Regards
> AP
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no
> 
> Is there any chance she could be the main applicant via 189 and you be added as a partner? Perhaps you have thought of this already, but just in case you haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply..
> My occupation is in MTSSL list and I can only apply for 189 ...
Click to expand...

Sorry I meant 190 for your partner


----------



## JASN2015

AP SINGH said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can I add spouse points if her occupation is in STSOL list n my myself in MTSSL list for 489 visa?
> 
> Regards
> AP


hi bro,

1. to claim partner points for 189, both occupations must be in MLTSSL
2. If you and spouse in different lists, then you can claim partner points for 190 and 489(S/T) visa only NOT for 189
3. In your case , you can apply 189,190 and 489 and can claim partner points for 190 and 489


----------



## JASN2015

rps said:


> Hi Rsa3,
> Thanks for your response. I didn't know about this that occupation should be in MTSSL. Do you know from where I can read this information ? would you be able to share any links?
> I know Marketing Specialist is in short term list.
> 
> Thanks



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl

you can see the visa options related to your occupation


----------



## rps

Thanks Jasn2015.


JASN2015 said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl
> 
> you can see the visa options related to your occupation


Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## vag

Hi every one, I have lodge EOI for 489 subclass for Qld nomination on 18th July 2018, untill today I didn't not received email notification from QLD stae .I am working in overseas ponits 65 with nomination. Occupation is Surveyor
Any idea when can I expect the email notification for nomination application, can u help me any one?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

JASN2015 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Can I add spouse points if her occupation is in STSOL list n my myself in MTSSL list for 489 visa?
> 
> Regards
> AP
> 
> 
> 
> hi bro,
> 
> 1. to claim partner points for 189, both occupations must be in MLTSSL
> 2. If you and spouse in different lists, then you can claim partner points for 190 and 489(S/T) visa only NOT for 189
> 3. In your case , you can apply 189,190 and 489 and can claim partner points for 190 and 489
Click to expand...

Hi JASN2015 - sorry if this is a silly question, but would you point to where it says for 190/489 you can claim partner points even if each partner is assessed positively from different skills lists?


----------



## JASN2015

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hi JASN2015 - sorry if this is a silly question, but would you point to where it says for 190/489 you can claim partner points even if each partner is assessed positively from different skills lists?


yes bro,
Actually its not a silly question bro as we are unable find this info from the DHA site.
but it can be proved from the points below.
1. All occupation on the MLTSSL is eligible to appy 189 ,190 and 489
2. all occupation on the STSOL is eligible for 190 and 489


Even if you and your partner are in different list ( you are in MLTSSL, and partner is in STSOL) , still you can claim parner points for 190 visa.
its 100% as its tested and some members in the forum got their grant too with claiming partner points in the said scenario.
I think it could be verified if you file a eoi , it will give points when you enter partner data who is on a skills list other than you


----------



## Akon

Does anyone follow immi tracker 489. I have been following it for more then one month and havent seen any grants or co contact, last person to have visa granted is Mikee after him no one ??


----------



## rsa3

Akon said:


> Does anyone follow immi tracker 489. I have been following it for more then one month and havent seen any grants or co contact, last person to have visa granted is Mikee after him no one ??


I am following immitracker. There have been a couple of grants this week. Sort by grant date. There have been some CO contacts too. But I dont think ppl uodate it much. Looks like they are processing March applications. Have you applied for 489?


----------



## Akon

Yes 8 submitted on the 24th of May, oh processing March I gues ill have to wait for 2 more months. I have submitted all the doccuments. I have a question do we have to provide all the docs notorized?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

JASN2015 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JASN2015 - sorry if this is a silly question, but would you point to where it says for 190/489 you can claim partner points even if each partner is assessed positively from different skills lists?
> 
> 
> 
> yes bro,
> Actually its not a silly question bro as we are unable find this info from the DHA site.
> but it can be proved from the points below.
> 1. All occupation on the MLTSSL is eligible to appy 189 ,190 and 489
> 2. all occupation on the STSOL is eligible for 190 and 489
> 
> 
> Even if you and your partner are in different list ( you are in MLTSSL, and partner is in STSOL) , still you can claim parner points for 190 visa.
> its 100% as its tested and some members in the forum got their grant too with claiming partner points in the said scenario.
> I think it could be verified if you file a eoi , it will give points when you enter partner data who is on a skills list other than you
Click to expand...

Thanks for explaining bro 🙂

I guess each applicant have to be eligible (occupation wise) for the same visa subclass for them to be able to claim partner points - so not necessarily from the same list (if I understand correctly)


----------



## rsa3

Akon said:


> Yes 8 submitted on the 24th of May, oh processing March I gues ill have to wait for 2 more months. I have submitted all the doccuments. I have a question do we have to provide all the docs notorized?


I applied in the first week of April. Have not heard anything yet. 

From what I understand, Color scans of the original don't have to be notarized.


----------



## Gurwinder41

Akon said:


> Yes 8 submitted on the 24th of May, oh processing March I gues ill have to wait for 2 more months. I have submitted all the doccuments. I have a question do we have to provide all the docs notorized?


it’s not easy to predict buddy ..i have been waiting from last 10 months ..


----------



## rsa3

Gurwinder41 said:


> Akon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 8 submitted on the 24th of May, oh processing March I gues ill have to wait for 2 more months. I have submitted all the doccuments. I have a question do we have to provide all the docs notorized?
> 
> 
> 
> it’s not easy to predict buddy ..i have been waiting from last 10 months ..
Click to expand...

Any co contact for you? Did you submit all the documents upfront?


----------



## Gurwinder41

rsa3 said:


> Any co contact for you? Did you submit all the documents upfront?


i uploaded all docs together .. recevied immi assesment commence email on 09/11.. thn physical verification was conducted ..after that Nothing heared from CO..immi account status is still recevied ..don’t to know what to do ..even agent sent reminder to department 25 days ago..but no reply


----------



## ararmaan28

ararmaan28 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a query regarding state nominated 489 visas...can we track the status of lodged visa just like 190?


Any insights for this query??


----------



## ankush9291

rsa3 said:


> Akon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 8 submitted on the 24th of May, oh processing March I gues ill have to wait for 2 more months. I have submitted all the doccuments. I have a question do we have to provide all the docs notorized?
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in the first week of April. Have not heard anything yet.
> 
> From what I understand, Color scans of the original don't have to be notarized.
Click to expand...


I have submitted all the documents at the upfront including medical and police clearance still CO asked to resubmit it again ....Don't know why they do this?!!
I lodged my case on 19th Feb 2018 ....Co asked for the documents on 5 the June .... documents resubmitted on the very next .....till now haven't heard anything from anyone ....😥😥😥😥


----------



## rsa3

ankush9291 said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 8 submitted on the 24th of May, oh processing March I gues ill have to wait for 2 more months. I have submitted all the doccuments. I have a question do we have to provide all the docs notorized?
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in the first week of April. Have not heard anything yet.
> 
> From what I understand, Color scans of the original don't have to be notarized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have submitted all the documents at the upfront including medical and police clearance still CO asked to resubmit it again ....Don't know why they do this?!!
> I lodged my case on 19th Feb 2018 ....Co asked for the documents on 5 the June .... documents resubmitted on the very next .....till now haven't heard anything from anyone ....😥😥😥😥
Click to expand...

You will hear soon. Good luck. Which state have u applied for? Did u use an agent? Did u have EV..that u are aware of?


----------



## Nt_hopeful

PrettyIsotonic said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JASN2015 - sorry if this is a silly question, but would you point to where it says for 190/489 you can claim partner points even if each partner is assessed positively from different skills lists?
> 
> 
> 
> yes bro,
> Actually its not a silly question bro as we are unable find this info from the DHA site.
> but it can be proved from the points below.
> 1. All occupation on the MLTSSL is eligible to appy 189 ,190 and 489
> 2. all occupation on the STSOL is eligible for 190 and 489
> 
> 
> Even if you and your partner are in different list ( you are in MLTSSL, and partner is in STSOL) , still you can claim parner points for 190 visa.
> its 100% as its tested and some members in the forum got their grant too with claiming partner points in the said scenario.
> I think it could be verified if you file a eoi , it will give points when you enter partner data who is on a skills list other than you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for explaining bro 🙂
> 
> I guess each applicant have to be eligible (occupation wise) for the same visa subclass for them to be able to claim partner points - so not necessarily from the same list (if I understand correctly)
Click to expand...

Both of you have to be from the same occupation list to claim partner points. I found this on the DHA page: 

"You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
-is under 45 years of age
-has competent English
-has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
-has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
-is coming to Australia with you
-is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident."

This is the same criteria for 189, 190 and 489 (nominated). 
This info is towards the bottom of the respective visa pages under heading Points>Points Information>Other factors>Partner skills

Hope that helps.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

ararmaan28 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I have a query regarding state nominated 489 visas...can we track the status of lodged visa just like 190?
> 
> 
> 
> Any insights for this query??
Click to expand...

As far as I know, there is no way to track status of lodged visa, even for 190. Some folks register on Immitracker to get an analysis of what is happening with other applications. But it is a community project and not by the Australian govt so cannot be too sure about it's accuracy.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

PrettyIsotonic said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Can I add spouse points if her occupation is in STSOL list n my myself in MTSSL list for 489 visa?
> 
> Regards
> AP
> 
> 
> 
> hi bro,
> 
> 1. to claim partner points for 189, both occupations must be in MLTSSL
> 2. If you and spouse in different lists, then you can claim partner points for 190 and 489(S/T) visa only NOT for 189
> 3. In your case , you can apply 189,190 and 489 and can claim partner points for 190 and 489
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi JASN2015 - sorry if this is a silly question, but would you point to where it says for 190/489 you can claim partner points even if each partner is assessed positively from different skills lists?
Click to expand...

Both of you have to be from the same occupation list to claim partner points. I found this on the DHA page: 

"You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
-is under 45 years of age
-has competent English
-has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
-has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
-is coming to Australia with you
-is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident."

This is the same criteria for 189, 190 and 489 (nominated). 
This info is towards the bottom of the respective visa pages under heading Points>Points Information>Other factors>Partner skills


----------



## Nt_hopeful

AP SINGH said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can I add spouse points if her occupation is in STSOL list n my myself in MTSSL list for 489 visa?
> 
> Regards
> AP


According to DHA website, both ur occupations have to be in the same list to be eligible for partner points.

This info is towards the bottom of the respective visa pages under heading Points>Points Information>Other factors>Partner skills. This is what it says: 

"You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
-is under 45 years of age
-has competent English
-has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
-has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
-is coming to Australia with you
-is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident."

This is the same criteria for 189, 190 and 489 (nominated). 


Hope that helps.


----------



## expat2expat

Who applied in June for visa 489 regional sponsored? Any updates?


----------



## JG

expat2expat said:


> Who applied in June for visa 489 regional sponsored? Any updates?


Whoever applied if you have 85 or more points you will get an invite.


----------



## AsifRehman

*Hello Expats,*

Request anyone who get ITA via 489, Please intimate on this thread.

*Thanks*
Asif Rehman


----------



## JG

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello Expats,*
> 
> Request anyone who get ITA via 489, Please intimate on this thread.
> 
> *Thanks*
> Asif Rehman


I know 2 people with 85 points in 489.


----------



## mianshahid

josygeorge000 said:


> I know 2 people with 85 points in 489.


Bro this is Visa Application Pool 489, if you have to apply or have applied for state sponsorship than please reffer to there corresponding groups..you will find updates and ITA related all the information there

I hope you will understand this.


----------



## expat2expat

josygeorge000 said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who applied in June for visa 489 regional sponsored? Any updates?
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever applied if you have 85 or more points you will get an invite.
Click to expand...

Im referring to visa application not for EOI application.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

expat2expat said:


> Who applied in June for visa 489 regional sponsored? Any updates?


I lodged for 489 visa on 5th June. No updates so far? Did u get any updates?


----------



## rsa3

Nt_hopeful said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who applied in June for visa 489 regional sponsored? Any updates?
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged for 489 visa on 5th June. No updates so far? Did u get any updates?
Click to expand...

I applied in the first week of April. Have not heard anything yet!


----------



## JASN2015

rsa3 said:


> I applied in the first week of April. Have not heard anything yet!


you will get your direct grant in the first week of Sep , I suppose you have submitted all the documents upfront.
good luck.


----------



## steelz

I lodged also 1st week of april and havnt heard anything yet although someone i know lodged few days earlier than me got a co about amonth ago , why do u think 1st of september if i may ask ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nawaf Ssn

Hello everyone at Expat 

I have few questions regarding Subclass 476

I am currently studying degree at Malaysia , The certificate is awarded by University of Sunderland 3+0.

1- I was told that 3-year degree is not acceptable for Subclass 477 is that true ? ( Keep in mind I have received a foundation in science certificate which is 1 year )

2- Can I submit PCC along with the required documents before I am asked by C.O to do so? 

3- What are the factors that determines your eligibility of the Subclass 476 ? 


Thanks in advance for your help 🙂


----------



## JASN2015

steelz said:


> I lodged also 1st week of april and havnt heard anything yet although someone i know lodged few days earlier than me got a co about amonth ago , why do u think 1st of september if i may ask ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no no bro,,
I just said you will get the GRANT in 4-5 months (NOT THE CO CONTACT) according to the current processing times.

I wish you that the grant get may less than 4 months thoughlane:.


----------



## JASN2015

Nawaf Ssn said:


> Hello everyone at Expat
> 
> I have few questions regarding Subclass 476
> 
> I am currently studying degree at Malaysia , The certificate is awarded by University of Sunderland 3+0.
> 
> 1- I was told that 3-year degree is not acceptable for Subclass 477 is that true ? ( Keep in mind I have received a foundation in science certificate which is 1 year )
> 
> 2- Can I submit PCC along with the required documents before I am asked by C.O to do so?
> 
> 3- What are the factors that determines your eligibility of the Subclass 476 ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help 🙂


sorry I dont have an idea about 476 but other member will help you out.


----------



## steelz

JASN2015 said:


> no no bro,,
> I just said you will get the GRANT in 4-5 months (NOT THE CO CONTACT) according to the current processing times.
> 
> I wish you that the grant get may less than 4 months thoughlane:.




Thanks brother wish a speedy grant for u too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akon

Is there anyone here with the lodgement date in April, who got grant or co contact ?


----------



## Alexjay100

Mine was lodge on 6th October, C.O has contacted twice. 1st 20th Nov. 2017 with empty checklist requesting for more employment evidence bank statement and tax return, 2nd contact was on 20th June 2018. Till now no update

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim2005

Same here:
Lodged on 10 Jan 2018
CO contacted on 20th April.
After that send to allocated team several emails asking what's going on. They only said that they might request a Police Certificate through their channels and don't know how long it's will take. 
Still waiting and struggling


----------



## Mandip

Anyone recently got grant. Please update the information.


----------



## mianshahid

Akon said:


> Is there anyone here with the lodgement date in April, who got grant or co contact ?


Hello, CO contact is a must thing, i mean why contact? 

I heard and know many people who have not been contacted by CO but it was back in 2015 cases..

Anyhow CO contact is a must, please enlightened me?


----------



## mianshahid

GOOD NEWS

The time for 489 have been revised and its now max 7-9 months, previously it was shifted to 9 months -11 months


----------



## simranjit87

Alexjay100 said:


> Mine was lodge on 6th October, C.O has contacted twice. 1st 20th Nov. 2017 with empty checklist requesting for more employment evidence bank statement and tax return, 2nd contact was on 20th June 2018. Till now no update
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I logged in September and still waiting


----------



## rsa3

steelz said:


> I lodged also 1st week of april and havnt heard anything yet although someone i know lodged few days earlier than me got a co about amonth ago , why do u think 1st of september if i may ask ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets hope we get our grants soon. Which state?


----------



## Gurwinder41

simranjit87 said:


> I logged in September and still waiting


same here


----------



## dianadiana

Gurwinder41 said:


> simranjit87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I logged in September and still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> same here
Click to expand...

Applied 10th October 2017-visa has been granted 1st August 2018.^_^^_^^_^


----------



## vivkamboj

Congratulations mate

Can you share your timeline and any employment verification done??


----------



## vivkamboj

varindergill said:


> hi
> i have applied my visa on 22 march 2018 , how much time dibp takes to grant .
> 
> thanks


Hi...any update on ur case??


----------



## vivkamboj

dianadiana said:


> Gurwinder41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simranjit87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I logged in September and still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> same here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Applied 10th October 2017-visa has been granted 1st August 2018.^_^^_^^_^
Click to expand...


Congratulations mate


Plz share ur timeline and any EV done??


----------



## dianadiana

—————————————————
PCC-06-08-2017
LODGED ON 10-10-2017
CO Contact 30-05-18
Responded to CO 31-05-18
Grant 01-08-2018
IED-06-08-2018
ANZSCO CODE 261313
POINTS 75-No EV ,hadn't claimed points for work experience


----------



## JASN2015

mianshahid said:


> Hello, CO contact is a must thing, i mean why contact?
> 
> I heard and know many people who have not been contacted by CO but it was back in 2015 cases..
> 
> Anyhow CO contact is a must, please enlightened me?


not its NOT much,,,you may get the direct grant withouth any CO contact if you have provided all the doc and medicals


----------



## JASN2015

dianadiana said:


> Applied 10th October 2017-visa has been granted 1st August 2018.^_^^_^^_^


many many congrats bro,


----------



## Alexjay100

rsa3 said:


> Lets hope we get our grants soon. Which state?


?????

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandip

dianadiana said:


> —————————————————
> PCC-06-08-2017
> LODGED ON 10-10-2017
> CO Contact 30-05-18
> Responded to CO 31-05-18
> Grant 01-08-2018
> IED-06-08-2018
> ANZSCO CODE 261313
> POINTS 75-No EV ,hadn't claimed points for work experience[/QUOTE
> Congratulations
> But only 5 days for ur IED? Why so


----------



## Mandip

Congratulations for ur grant 
But why u got only 5 days for ur IED









dianadiana said:


> —————————————————
> PCC-06-08-2017
> LODGED ON 10-10-2017
> CO Contact 30-05-18
> Responded to CO 31-05-18
> Grant 01-08-2018
> IED-06-08-2018
> ANZSCO CODE 261313
> POINTS 75-No EV ,hadn't claimed points for work experience


----------



## mianshahid

dianadiana said:


> Applied 10th October 2017-visa has been granted 1st August 2018.^_^^_^^_^


Congrats.. may i know when you have been called for bio metrics?


----------



## Yogesh Singh Baneshi

I have 60 + 10 nomination points, total 70 points and I am sponsored by my relative (cousin) in SA. If I get skill assessment and they give only me 1.5 yr experience then can I get visa with 70 points in Accountant code. Because the current circuit of Accountant is 85 points in 180 or 190 visa.


----------



## dianadiana

Mandip said:


> Congratulations for ur grant
> But why u got only 5 days for ur IED


----------



## dianadiana

IED is 06-09-2018 not 6 days from now


----------



## arnish.singh

Received Unsuccessful outcome from Far south coast for 489
They mention that few documents missing 
Actually i send them 2 emails at the time of submission of documents due to large size of documents and mentioned that in the first mail
i think they consider only one mail

Wht to do now ? Please Help
Thanks


----------



## Antonyc11

Deleted - wrong thread


----------



## 489

dianadiana said:


> —————————————————
> PCC-06-08-2017
> LODGED ON 10-10-2017
> CO Contact 30-05-18
> Responded to CO 31-05-18
> Grant 01-08-2018
> IED-06-08-2018
> ANZSCO CODE 261313
> POINTS 75-No EV ,hadn't claimed points for work experience


Congratulations mate. May god bless you to fulfill your future desires.


----------



## Bennet.Christian

Anyone got invitation for 489 ,,, 261313 profile?


----------



## Tim2005

arnish.singh said:


> Received Unsuccessful outcome from Far south coast for 489
> They mention that few documents missing
> Actually i send them 2 emails at the time of submission of documents due to large size of documents and mentioned that in the first mail
> i think they consider only one mail
> 
> Wht to do now ? Please Help
> Thanks


Mate, Are you talking about Unsuccessful visa application or State nomination application? 
What's exactly they've replied to you? Y


----------



## Nt_hopeful

dianadiana said:


> IED is 06-09-2018 not 6 days from now


What does IED stand for?


----------



## Nt_hopeful

mianshahid said:


> GOOD NEWS
> 
> The time for 489 have been revised and its now max 7-9 months, previously it was shifted to 9 months -11 months


Where did you see this info? The DHA site says its 7-10 months. 
Though I agree, the timeline has been reduced. It used to be 9-12 months. Now it's 7-10months.


----------



## vivkamboj

Nt_hopeful said:


> dianadiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> IED is 06-09-2018 not 6 days from now
> 
> 
> 
> What does IED stand for?
Click to expand...

Initial entry date....by Which you must enter in the Australia


----------



## mianshahid

Nt_hopeful said:


> Where did you see this info? The DHA site says its 7-10 months.
> Though I agree, the timeline has been reduced. It used to be 9-12 months. Now it's 7-10months.


Hello,
I have seen this info at 'global-visa-citizenship-processing-times'.

it says 7- 10 months previously it was saying 9 - 11 months.

Is there any changes in your status?


----------



## ararmaan28

Hello seniors ,
1. Is it true that processing time (7-10 months) applies after the allocation of CO?

2. How much time it takes to assign CO once the visa application is lodged?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

dianadiana said:


> —————————————————
> PCC-06-08-2017
> LODGED ON 10-10-2017
> CO Contact 30-05-18
> Responded to CO 31-05-18
> Grant 01-08-2018
> IED-06-08-2018
> ANZSCO CODE 261313
> POINTS 75-No EV ,hadn't claimed points for work experience


Congrats! 

Would you mind sharing what the CO contact was for? 🙂


----------



## Manvirjhala

Hey guys did anyone check the NSW website? They have opened a new region central West for 489 visa. Does anybody have any knowledge about it? Kindly share your views.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat2expat

Nt_hopeful said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who applied in June for visa 489 regional sponsored? Any updates?
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged for 489 visa on 5th June. No updates so far? Did u get any updates?[/QUOTE
> What is your nominated occupation
Click to expand...


----------



## expat2expat

Manvirjhala said:


> Hey guys did anyone check the NSW website? They have opened a new region central West for 489 visa. Does anybody have any knowledge about it? Kindly share your views.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Details has tobe released later this m


----------



## dianadiana

PrettyIsotonic said:


> dianadiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> —————————————————
> PCC-06-08-2017
> LODGED ON 10-10-2017
> CO Contact 30-05-18
> Responded to CO 31-05-18
> Grant 01-08-2018
> IED-06-08-2018
> ANZSCO CODE 261313
> POINTS 75-No EV ,hadn't claimed points for work experience
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Would you mind sharing what the CO contact was for? 🙂
Click to expand...

Polio vaccine certificate and CO was asking why we had attached rejected visit visa without declaring it in form 80 but we had already declared it


----------



## Nt_hopeful

vivkamboj said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dianadiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> IED is 06-09-2018 not 6 days from now
> 
> 
> 
> What does IED stand for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Initial entry date....by Which you must enter in the Australia
Click to expand...

So you get just 1 month to packup and leave for Aus?!??


----------



## Nt_hopeful

mianshahid said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see this info? The DHA site says its 7-10 months.
> Though I agree, the timeline has been reduced. It used to be 9-12 months. Now it's 7-10months.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I have seen this info at 'global-visa-citizenship-processing-times'.
> 
> it says 7- 10 months previously it was saying 9 - 11 months.
> 
> Is there any changes in your status?
Click to expand...

No change yet. You?


----------



## Nt_hopeful

ararmaan28 said:


> Hello seniors ,
> 1. Is it true that processing time (7-10 months) applies after the allocation of CO?
> 
> 2. How much time it takes to assign CO once the visa application is lodged?


1. The processing time mentioned is from the time u lodged ur visa. Not from CO allocation.

2. No idea. Some folks seem to get visa without any CO contact.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

expat2expat said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who applied in June for visa 489 regional sponsored? Any updates?
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged for 489 visa on 5th June. No updates so far? Did u get any updates?[/QUOTE
> What is your nominated occupation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Occupation: 225212
Click to expand...


----------



## Alexjay100

It will be 10 months on 6th August I lodged my application after twice C.O contact. Please God I need a grant, this waiting is killing me. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## samb19802000

*Edit EOI*

Guys,

My agent has edited my EOI at 4 time (SA, 489). 

Last updated date was today (3/8/18). I applied SS on 19th July and lodged EOI on 18th July.

My occupations closed on 25th July.

These edits will be impact on my SS process?

Cheers!!!


----------



## JASN2015

samb19802000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My agent has edited my EOI at 4 time (SA, 489).
> 
> Last updated date was today (3/8/18). I applied SS on 19th July and lodged EOI on 18th July.
> 
> My occupations closed on 25th July.
> 
> These edits will be impact on my SS process?
> 
> Cheers!!!


Hi bro,,

you can edit your eoi after you submitted the application to SA but you should inform SA what you have edited in the eoi..


SEE below,

8.8 If you have made an error in your EOI, Immigration SA can assist you depending on the status of your application. The following actions can be taken:

8.8.1 Applied for state nomination but decision hasn’t been made by Immigration SA – You need to edit EOI details prior to the Immigration SA decision being made & email Immigration SA to advise you have amended the EOI. If you are nominated by Immigration SA, the EOI is frozen and cannot be edited.

8.8.2 Nominated by Immigration SA but hasn’t lodged Department of Home Affairs visa application – You need to advise Immigration SA by email that a mistake has been made on the EOI. You must provide details of the mistake to Immigration SA.

8.8.3 Nominated by Immigration SA and lodged Department of Home Affairs visa – You must notify Immigration SA by email within 14 calendar days of the mistake in the EOI. You must provide details of the mistake to Immigration SA and any Department of Home Affairs correspondence received (for example, visa withdrawal or refusal confirmation).

SOURCE :Skilled nomination requirements


----------



## ararmaan28

Nt_hopeful said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello seniors ,
> 1. Is it true that processing time (7-10 months) applies after the allocation of CO?
> 
> 2. How much time it takes to assign CO once the visa application is lodged?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The processing time mentioned is from the time u lodged ur visa. Not from CO allocation.
> 
> 2. No idea. Some folks seem to get visa without any CO contact.[/
> 
> When we lodge our visa..the processing time given on that day is applicable to our file or it can vary as per present day?
Click to expand...


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The processing time mentioned is from the time u lodged ur visa. Not from CO allocation.
> 
> 2. No idea. Some folks seem to get visa without any CO contact.[/
> 
> When we lodge our visa..the processing time given on that day is applicable to our file or it can vary as per present day?
> 
> 
> 
> the present processing time will be applicable for the existing applications (already lodged)
Click to expand...


----------



## shivam7106

Nt_hopeful said:


> What does IED stand for?


Initial Entry Date (in Australia)


----------



## mianshahid

Alexjay100 said:


> It will be 10 months on 6th August I lodged my application after twice C.O contact. Please God I need a grant, this waiting is killing me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk



GOOD LUCK.. may i ask CO contacted for what ?


----------



## Alexjay100

mianshahid said:


> GOOD LUCK.. may i ask CO contacted for what ?


C.O asked for tax return and bank statement for my first employment. My salary was paid in cash and I did not pay tax, I tried to get payslip, job offer letter, statutory declaration and personal bank statement for my first employment. 

The first contact by C.O was with empty checklist 20th Nov. 2017 and Second contact was on 20th June asking for above mentioned documents. My total work experience is 11 years till now. 5 years from first employer and 6 years with my present employer.

I claimed 9 years plus When my application was submitted on 6th Oct. 2017 and my experience is around 11 years now.

I don't know if statutory declaration, payslip, job offer letter and personal bank statement are enough.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## mianshahid

Alexjay100 said:


> C.O asked for tax return and bank statement for my first employment. My salary was paid in cash and I did not pay tax, I tried to get payslip, job offer letter, statutory declaration and personal bank statement for my first employment.
> 
> The first contact by C.O was with empty checklist 20th Nov. 2017 and Second contact was on 20th June asking for above mentioned documents. My total work experience is 11 years till now. 5 years from first employer and 6 years with my present employer.
> 
> I claimed 9 years plus When my application was submitted on 6th Oct. 2017 and my experience is around 11 years now.
> 
> I don't know if statutory declaration, payslip, job offer letter and personal bank statement are enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Yes Sure you will hear from them soon.. Any how i have a question , VETASSES or any other authority also needed the salary slips and bank statements etc for assessment ??


----------



## ararmaan28

Alexjay100 said:


> mianshahid said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK.. may i ask CO contacted for what ?
> 
> 
> 
> C.O asked for tax return and bank statement for my first employment. My salary was paid in cash and I did not pay tax, I tried to get payslip, job offer letter, statutory declaration and personal bank statement for my first employment.
> 
> The first contact by C.O was with empty checklist 20th Nov. 2017 and Second contact was on 20th June asking for above mentioned documents. My total work experience is 11 years till now. 5 years from first employer and 6 years with my present employer.
> 
> I claimed 9 years plus When my application was submitted on 6th Oct. 2017 and my experience is around 11 years now.
> 
> I don't know if statutory declaration, payslip, job offer letter and personal bank statement are enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How did you respond to their request for bank statements and tax returns??


----------



## ararmaan28

ararmaan28 said:


> Alexjay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mianshahid said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK.. may i ask CO contacted for what ?
> 
> 
> 
> C.O asked for tax return and bank statement for my first employment. My salary was paid in cash and I did not pay tax, I tried to get payslip, job offer letter, statutory declaration and personal bank statement for my first employment.
> 
> The first contact by C.O was with empty checklist 20th Nov. 2017 and Second contact was on 20th June asking for above mentioned documents. My total work experience is 11 years till now. 5 years from first employer and 6 years with my present employer.
> 
> I claimed 9 years plus When my application was submitted on 6th Oct. 2017 and my experience is around 11 years now.
> 
> I don't know if statutory declaration, payslip, job offer letter and personal bank statement are enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you respond to their request for bank statements and tax returns??
Click to expand...

Hello seniors, can you guide how to tackle this situation??


----------



## Alexjay100

mianshahid said:


> Yes Sure you will hear from them soon.. Any how i have a question , VETASSES or any other authority also needed the salary slips and bank statements etc for assessment ??


Yes, I got my assessment through VETASSES and it came out positive. experience assessed was 9.1 years. Only my payslip and employment reference letter was used in which VETASSES confirmed by contacting my previous employers. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandip

Anyone who lodge visa file in April 2018 got grant????


----------



## mianshahid

Alexjay100 said:


> Yes, I got my assessment through VETASSES and it came out positive. experience assessed was 9.1 years. Only my payslip and employment reference letter was used in which VETASSES confirmed by contacting my previous employers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


wish you good luck than


----------



## Alexjay100

ararmaan28 said:


> Hello seniors, can you guide how to tackle this situation??


First thing is to get your payslip and reference letter from your employer then fill up a statutory form explaining your situation after that and most importantly get it notarized. Although I am still waiting for approval for my visa and I believe this is enough to convince the C.O. fingers crossed!!! I will celebrate soon

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexjay100

mianshahid said:


> wish you good luck than


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello guys,

Confused with partner points!!

My occupation is in MTLSSL and Iam the primary applicant and spouse occupation is in STSOL...Can I claim partner points for 489 visa...
Plzz suggest ...

Thanks
AP


----------



## rsa3

Mandip said:


> Anyone who lodge visa file in April 2018 got grant????


Nope. Applied in the first week of April. No contact whatsoever. I guess they are looking at March applications.


----------



## JASN2015

AP SINGH said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Confused with partner points!!
> 
> My occupation is in MTLSSL and Iam the primary applicant and spouse occupation is in STSOL...Can I claim partner points for 489 visa...
> Plzz suggest ...
> 
> Thanks
> AP


yes you can claim only for 190 and 489 . (not for 189)

just fill an EOI and see whether system gives you partner points or not.
you can confirm yourself. :clap2:
good luck bro.


----------



## AP SINGH

JASN2015 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Confused with partner points!!
> 
> My occupation is in MTLSSL and Iam the primary applicant and spouse occupation is in STSOL...Can I claim partner points for 489 visa...
> Plzz suggest ...
> 
> Thanks
> AP
> 
> 
> 
> yes you can claim only for 190 and 489 . (not for 189)
> 
> just fill an EOI and see whether system gives you partner points or not.
> you can confirm yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck bro.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy!!


----------



## Nt_hopeful

AP SINGH said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Confused with partner points!!
> 
> My occupation is in MTLSSL and Iam the primary applicant and spouse occupation is in STSOL...Can I claim partner points for 489 visa...
> Plzz suggest ...
> 
> Thanks
> AP
> 
> 
> 
> yes you can claim only for 190 and 489 . (not for 189)
> 
> just fill an EOI and see whether system gives you partner points or not.
> you can confirm yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks buddy!!
Click to expand...

AP SINGH, according to DHA website, both ur occupations have to be in the same list to be eligible for partner points.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/489- 
This info is towards the bottom of the 489 visa page under heading Points>Points Information>Other factors>Partner skills. This is what it says: 

"You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
-is under 45 years of age
-has competent English
-has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
-has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
-is coming to Australia with you
-is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident."

This is the same criteria for 189, 190 and 489 (nominated).


----------



## BiancaUy

Hi guys! Can anybody guide me if I'm eligible to apply for 489 with occupation ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant?

I have an EOI (Subclass 190) submitted on 23 May 2018 for the same occupation under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has just recently stopped inviting for stream 2 until further notice. 😔

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jim136

Can Hostel Supervisor in schools (141999) get a positive assessment with Vetassess without Hospitality qualification?
Please assist.


----------



## JASN2015

Nt_hopeful said:


> AP SINGH, according to DHA website, both ur occupations have to be in the same list to be eligible for partner points.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/489-
> This info is towards the bottom of the 489 visa page under heading Points>Points Information>Other factors>Partner skills. This is what it says:
> 
> "You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
> -is under 45 years of age
> -has competent English
> -has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
> -has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
> -is coming to Australia with you
> -is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident."
> 
> This is the same criteria for 189, 190 and 489 (nominated).


Have you confirmed by filing an EOI you CAN NOT claim partner points for 190 when partner's occupation is on SSTSOL and your occupation is on MLTSSL ??
btw, there is no two physical lists not ..one list call COMBINED LIST mentioning visa classes you are eligible to apply against your occupation.
Ex - Dentist-252312 - STSOL - 190, 407, 489 (S/T), TSS (S)	- ADC
Dermatologist	253911 - MLTSSL - 186, 189 (PT), 190, 407, 485 (GW),489 (F), 489 (S/T), TSS (M) - MedBA 

some members got their grant also in above scenario.


----------



## BiancaUy

Hi guys! Can anybody guide me if I'm eligible to apply for 489 with occupation ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant?

I have an EOI (Subclass 190) submitted on 23 May 2018 for the same occupation under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has just recently stopped inviting for stream 2 until further notice. 😔

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JASN2015

BiancaUy said:


> Hi guys! Can anybody guide me if I'm eligible to apply for 489 with occupation ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant?
> 
> I have an EOI (Subclass 190) submitted on 23 May 2018 for the same occupation under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has just recently stopped inviting for stream 2 until further notice. 😔
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Unfortunately, you have NOT a chance at the moment, SA also close the doors for your occupation 26/7/18 . I am sure you may have a chance later in this year.
Please forgive me to hurt you by saying the truth. I know hw you feel.


----------



## sanjaya_1019

*VISA Processing Time*

Hi Guys,

I also lodged 489 VISA-(NT SS) on 22nd June.
Completed documents upload except Medical on 19th July.
Does any one has an idea when a case officer will be allocated to my file.???

My agent, informed me that it's better to wait for Medical till they asked as at the time of file processing they're more likely to request more documents if we submitted our Medical early.
Hence they insist to avoid doing Medical & then CO'll ask for it only.. 
Is there any relationship as I have seen some received direct grants ..
:confused2:


----------



## Abhi_

BiancaUy said:


> Hi guys! Can anybody guide me if I'm eligible to apply for 489 with occupation ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant?
> 
> I have an EOI (Subclass 190) submitted on 23 May 2018 for the same occupation under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has just recently stopped inviting for stream 2 until further notice. 😔
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello, how many points you have?

if your points were 80 including SS, you should have applied for SA 489.


----------



## JASN2015

sanjaya_1019 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I also lodged 489 VISA on 22nd June.
> Completed documents upload except Medical on 19th July.
> Does any one has an idea when a case officer will be allocated to my file.???
> 
> My agent, informed me that it's better to wait for Medical till they asked as at the time of file processing they're more likely to request more documents if we submitted our Medical early.
> Hence they insist to avoid doing Medical & then CO'll ask for it only..
> Is there any relationship as I have seen some received direct grants ..
> :confused2:


According to your agent there shouldn't be any direct grant 
and What DHA recommend is to summit all the required document upfront (including pcc and medicals) for a fast processing.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sanjaya_1019 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I also lodged 489 VISA-(NT SS) on 22nd June.
> Completed documents upload except Medical on 19th July.
> Does any one has an idea when a case officer will be allocated to my file.???
> 
> My agent, informed me that it's better to wait for Medical till they asked as at the time of file processing they're more likely to request more documents if we submitted our Medical early.
> Hence they insist to avoid doing Medical & then CO'll ask for it only..
> Is there any relationship as I have seen some received direct grants ..
> :confused2:


As JASN pointed out that seems to contradict what DHA has posted on their website, which implies faster processing may occur when all documents including medicals and form 80, 1221, and CV are included.


----------



## BiancaUy

JASN2015 said:


> BiancaUy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Can anybody guide me if I'm eligible to apply for 489 with occupation ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant?
> 
> I have an EOI (Subclass 190) submitted on 23 May 2018 for the same occupation under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has just recently stopped inviting for stream 2 until further notice. 😔
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you have NOT a chance at the moment, SA also close the doors for your occupation 26/7/18 . I am sure you may have a chance later in this year.
> Please forgive me to hurt you by saying the truth. I know hw you feel.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply. What do you mean by later this year? Do you mean there is a chance for 489 or 190 to open for my occupation late this year?


----------



## sanjaya_1019

thanks for your reply


----------



## sanjaya_1019

JASN2015 said:


> Have you confirmed by filing an EOI you CAN NOT claim partner points for 190 when partner's occupation is on SSTSOL and your occupation is on MLTSSL ??
> btw, there is no two physical lists not ..one list call COMBINED LIST mentioning visa classes you are eligible to apply against your occupation.
> Ex - Dentist-252312 - STSOL - 190, 407, 489 (S/T), TSS (S)	- ADC
> Dermatologist	253911 - MLTSSL - 186, 189 (PT), 190, 407, 485 (GW),489 (F), 489 (S/T), TSS (M) - MedBA
> 
> some members got their grant also in above scenario.





PrettyIsotonic said:


> As JASN pointed out that seems to contradict what DHA has posted on their website, which implies faster processing may occur when all documents including medicals and form 80, 1221, and CV are included.


thanks


----------



## kunsal

This may seem a stupid question because I have very little knowledge about 489 visa so please bear with me.

I have 2 uncles (both Australian citizens) living with their families in Sydney from over 10 years. I also have my brother living there with his wife and both are expecting their PR soon. :fingerscrossed:

My question is if anyone of them are eligible to sponsor me for a 489 visa considering they live in Sydney which isn't a regional area?

Is there any other visa they can sponsor me with?

Exploring all options since it is looking unlikely for me to get an invite with 189 or 190.


----------



## JASN2015

kunsal said:


> This may seem a stupid question because I have very little knowledge about 489 visa so please bear with me.
> 
> I have 2 uncles (both Australian citizens) living with their families in Sydney from over 10 years. I also have my brother living there with his wife and both are expecting their PR soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My question is if anyone of them are eligible to sponsor me for a 489 visa considering they live in Sydney which isn't a regional area?
> 
> Is there any other visa they can sponsor me with?
> 
> Exploring all options since it is looking unlikely for me to get an invite with 189 or 190.


Even though anyone of above couldn't sponsor you, you have pretty good chance to be get invited from NSW.


----------



## Poo

Anyone who lodge visa file in April 2018 got grant????

NO..STILL WAITING


----------



## Poo

Alexjay100 said:


> It will be 10 months on 6th August I lodged my application after twice C.O contact. Please God I need a grant, this waiting is killing me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using
> 
> Tapatalk


 Friend U received Ur grant???


----------



## Nt_hopeful

BiancaUy said:


> Hi guys! Can anybody guide me if I'm eligible to apply for 489 with occupation ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant?
> 
> I have an EOI (Subclass 190) submitted on 23 May 2018 for the same occupation under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has just recently stopped inviting for stream 2 until further notice. 😔
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You are in the STSOL list. If you can prove really strong employability in NT you cud apply for state nom in NT.


----------



## Alexjay100

Poo said:


> Friend U received Ur grant???


Still waiting!!! Fingers crossed 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## atef_maged_samir

*case officer assessment NT SS*

Hello there...any one here granted a nomination from northern territory, as i have submitted an application and yesterday my status turned to case officer assessment so any one knows how long it will take to get a decision from the case officer.


----------



## Poo

Alexjay100 said:


> Poo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friend U received Ur grant???
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting!!! Fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using
> Tapatalk [/QUOTE
> 
> U have applied for which state????
Click to expand...


----------



## rsa3

rsa3 said:


> Mandip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who lodge visa file in April 2018 got grant????
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Applied in the first week of April. No contact whatsoever. I guess they are looking at March applications.
Click to expand...

Hi, Got CO contact today for colour copy of passport for entire family. So, theu have started looking at April cases.


----------



## Alexjay100

Poo said:


> Alexjay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting!!! Fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using
> Tapatalk [/QUOTE
> 
> U have applied for which state????
> 
> 
> 
> SA
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Nt_hopeful

atef_maged_samir said:


> Hello there...any one here granted a nomination from northern territory, as i have submitted an application and yesterday my status turned to case officer assessment so any one knows how long it will take to get a decision from the case officer.


You should get a response soon.


----------



## AliceNg

Hi guys,

I have 2 questions need your help:
1- If I lodged and waiting for visa 489 and then got ITA for 189/190 then can I lodge another visa 189/190 without cancelling 489?
2- If i am holding visa 489 (granted) and living in NT and then I got ITA for 189/190. can I lodge for this 189/190? Or I must cancel 489 visa and return my country to lodge 189/190?

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AliceNg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 2 questions need your help:
> 1- If I lodged and waiting for visa 489 and then got ITA for 189/190 then can I lodge another visa 189/190 without cancelling 489?
> 2- If i am holding visa 489 (granted) and living in NT and then I got ITA for 189/190. can I lodge for this 189/190? Or I must cancel 489 visa and return my country to lodge 189/190?
> 
> Cheers


1 - Yes you can lodge multiple visas, but generally, the visa granted last will override previous visas. To prevent a 489 overriding a 189/190 I would withdraw the 489 after lodging the 189/190 if the 489 hasn't been granted already. 

2 - Yes you can lodge and you will be granted a bridging visa onshore afaik.


----------



## JASN2015

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - Yes you can lodge multiple visas, but generally, the visa granted last will override previous visas. To prevent a 489 overriding a 189/190 I would withdraw the 489 after lodging the 189/190 if the 489 hasn't been granted already.
> 
> 2 - Yes you can lodge and you will be granted a bridging visa onshore afaik.


Agreed,
for the question 2 also, he could get the 189/190 benefits once granted when he is onshore with a 489 visa..


----------



## AliceNg

PrettyIsotonic said:


> AliceNg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 2 questions need your help:
> 1- If I lodged and waiting for visa 489 and then got ITA for 189/190 then can I lodge another visa 189/190 without cancelling 489?
> 2- If i am holding visa 489 (granted) and living in NT and then I got ITA for 189/190. can I lodge for this 189/190? Or I must cancel 489 visa and return my country to lodge 189/190?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - Yes you can lodge multiple visas, but generally, the visa granted last will override previous visas. To prevent a 489 overriding a 189/190 I would withdraw the 489 after lodging the 189/190 if the 489 hasn't been granted already.
> 
> 2 - Yes you can lodge and you will be granted a bridging visa onshore afaik.
Click to expand...




JASN2015 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - Yes you can lodge multiple visas, but generally, the visa granted last will override previous visas. To prevent a 489 overriding a 189/190 I would withdraw the 489 after lodging the 189/190 if the 489 hasn't been granted already.
> 
> 2 - Yes you can lodge and you will be granted a bridging visa onshore afaik.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed,
> for the question 2 also, he could get the 189/190 benefits once granted when he is onshore with a 489 visa..
Click to expand...

Thanks so much

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015

AliceNg said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> Cheers


see below details,
just copied from a another thread
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...y-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey-373.html



225113 : Marketing Specialist
Age- 30 points
PTE A - 20 Points (Overall: 90)
Master's Degree- 15 Points
EOI submitted: 489 SA on August 3, 2017 (85 Pts)
Medical & PCC : Sept, 2017

*489 from SA
ITA: Aug 18, 2017
Visa Lodge : Oct 15, 2017
Grant : Nov 21, 2017
Moved to Adelaide : Mar 19, 2018

190 from NSW
ITA Received: Feb 12, 2018
Visa Lodge : May 7, 2018 (190 from NSW)
Visa Grant : August 7, 2018*


----------



## BiancaUy

Nt_hopeful said:


> BiancaUy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Can anybody guide me if I'm eligible to apply for 489 with occupation ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant?
> 
> I have an EOI (Subclass 190) submitted on 23 May 2018 for the same occupation under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has just recently stopped inviting for stream 2 until further notice. 😔
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> You are in the STSOL list. If you can prove really strong employability in NT you cud apply for state nom in NT.
Click to expand...

Hi! Thank you for your reply. If it is not too much of a favor, can you please guide me on the first step to do for this path? Thank you for your help!


----------



## dollydesignz

BiancaUy said:


> Hi! Thank you for your reply. If it is not too much of a favor, can you please guide me on the first step to do for this path? Thank you for your help!


ok sure! The 1'st step is to check if you meet the Caveats criteria on this occupation:
*Conditions *(Inapplicability) / Caveats*:

- The position is in a business that has an annual turnover of less than AUD1,000,000.

- The position is in a business that has fewer than 5 employees.

- The position has nominated annual earnings of less than AUD90,000.


If you are out of these in-applicability Caveats then second step would be to check if you meet the points criteria of 80 to 90 points ( This occupation is open with 80 points in South Australia now presently requiring 80 points which might increase to 85 in few months and subsequently 90 by January or February 2019. 

The 3'rd step would be getting a skilled assessment from VETASSESS. 

4'th 5'th and 6'th many people would help you with later. Presently please check if you are eligible and ready till 3'rd step. ( in reference to this occupation ).

This forum is mostly about 6'th final step, so I would also suggest you to seek more help in related forums.

I hope, I was of some help atleast.


----------



## Abhi_

dollydesignz said:


> ok sure! The 1'st step is to check if you meet the Caveats criteria on this occupation:
> *Conditions *(Inapplicability) / Caveats*:
> 
> - The position is in a business that has an annual turnover of less than AUD1,000,000.
> 
> - The position is in a business that has fewer than 5 employees.
> 
> - The position has nominated annual earnings of less than AUD90,000.
> 
> 
> If you are out of these in-applicability Caveats then second step would be to check if you meet the points criteria of 80 to 90 points ( This occupation is open with 80 points in South Australia now presently requiring 80 points which might increase to 85 in few months and subsequently 90 by January or February 2019.
> 
> The 3'rd step would be getting a skilled assessment from VETASSESS.
> 
> 4'th 5'th and 6'th many people would help you with later. Presently please check if you are eligible and ready till 3'rd step. ( in reference to this occupation ).
> 
> This forum is mostly about 6'th final step, so I would also suggest you to seek more help in related forums.
> 
> I hope, I was of some help atleast.


Just wanted to add, SA has closed Recruitment Consultant for high points and chain migration on 26th July.


----------



## 489

Poo said:


> Alexjay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be 10 months on 6th August I lodged my application after twice C.O contact. Please God I need a grant, this waiting is killing me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using
> 
> Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Friend U received Ur grant???
Click to expand...

Its 11 now 11 months since I am w8ing for my grant. 😔


----------



## Abhi_

489 said:


> Its 11 now 11 months since I am w8ing for my grant. 😔


is it family sponsored or state nominated ?


----------



## milanpatel11

tapanahm said:


> Anyone applying for 489 SS - Far South Coast?
> 
> I have applied for SS to RDA FSC a month ago. below are my details....
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE - Cleared - minimum 66 in each
> ACS - Assessment positive - 2 years 6 month experience counted (Deducted 6 years exp. for RPL)
> 
> Points calculation 30(Age) + 15(Graduation) + 10(PTE Score) = 55 (without ss) = 65 (with ss)
> 
> Anyone else applied for the same? any result???


Hey,

Nothing to worry if you are awaiting your visa application to be processed for Far South Coast in Australia. The review time taken by Regional Development Australia authority is usually three months.

What is required from you is essential documentation done so that you become an eligible holder of Skilled Regional (Provisional) – subclass 489 visa to Australia. Once selected on 489 visa and after completion of 2 years, you can apply for a Skilled Regional visa - subclass 887 hence benefitting you with Permanent Visa. Thus, 489 visa to permanent residency helps.


----------



## Alexjay100

489 said:


> Its 11 now 11 months since I am w8ing for my grant. 😔




Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## 489

Abhi_ said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its 11 now 11 months since I am w8ing for my grant. 😔
> 
> 
> 
> is it family sponsored or state nominated ?
Click to expand...

State S


----------



## JASN2015

489 said:


> State S


Hi bro, 
Did you get any CO contract yet ?


----------



## 489

JASN2015 said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> State S
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro,
> Did you get any CO contract yet ?
Click to expand...

Couple of months before CO was asking for more evidence for employment & which I had submitted straight after. Till now no response from CO. 😌


----------



## JASN2015

489 said:


> Couple of months before CO was asking for more evidence for employment & which I had submitted straight after. Till now no response from CO. 😌


What are deviance that CO requested ?
and You provided with your application when lodging it


----------



## Hamadeh

Guys, any idea whether the department processes applications on weekends?


----------



## AliceNg

Hi all,

If I am holding a 489 visa and not yet enough 2 year to apply 887 and at that time my occupation is removed from the MLTSSL. What will happen then? And can I continue holding 489 to apply 887 later on?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JASN2015

hamadeh said:


> guys, any idea whether the department processes applications on weekends?


no, afaik


----------



## JASN2015

AliceNg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If I am holding a 489 visa and not yet enough 2 year to apply 887 and at that time my occupation is removed from the MLTSSL. What will happen then? And can I continue holding 489 to apply 887 later on?
> 
> Thanks in advance


once you get 189,190 or 489 visa, occupation lists are immaterial . you have to fulfill 887 visa conditions only,just forget about 489
In fact,,once you get a invite for a any of above visa,, you are fine to go further,
list changes,law changes doesn't matter at all.


----------



## ararmaan28

Hi jasn, what the status of your application?? Any CO contact ?


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi jasn, what the status of your application?? Any CO contact ?


Not yet bro,
still in the RECEIVED state

so whats your visa status now


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jasn, what the status of your application?? Any CO contact ?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet bro,
> still in the RECEIVED state
> 
> so whats your visa status now
Click to expand...

Waiting for SA outcome..I didn’t receive any reply of my query.i hope they will reply with outcome only 😛


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Waiting for SA outcome..I didn’t receive any reply of my query.i hope they will reply with outcome only 😛


Ok ,lets hope for the best
and meanwhile you can lodge a fresh application to SA as they did not reply to your query


----------



## 489

JASN2015 said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of months before CO was asking for more evidence for employment & which I had submitted straight after. Till now no response from CO. 😌
> 
> 
> 
> What are deviance that CO requested ?
> and You provided with your application when lodging it
Click to expand...

Documents for employment : Salary slips, Bank statement in which salary amount is credited, appointment letter. That’s it. 
Which date you lodged ur file? Did Co contacted you??


----------



## JASN2015

489 said:


> Documents for employment : Salary slips, Bank statement in which salary amount is credited, appointment letter. That’s it.
> Which date you lodged ur file? Did Co contacted you??


my lodgement date is 17 May 2018 and no any co contact.
and I dont hope it even 

I wish you get your grant very sooon. :clap2:


----------



## AliceNg

JASN2015 said:


> AliceNg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> If I am holding a 489 visa and not yet enough 2 year to apply 887 and at that time my occupation is removed from the MLTSSL. What will happen then? And can I continue holding 489 to apply 887 later on?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> once you get 189,190 or 489 visa, occupation lists are immaterial . you have to fulfill 887 visa conditions only,just forget about 489
> In fact,,once you get a invite for a any of above visa,, you are fine to go further,
> list changes,law changes doesn't matter at all.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks friend

Cheers


----------



## namrata12

Hello guys,

I have received invitation for 489 visa for qld. I have submitted all the document and got nomination as well as invitation from department of immigration to apply visa through skill select. I have skill assessment but I am not working in related skill profession but while I have submitted the EOI I claimed the occupation point as well and submitted the document of my current work. Despite that my document was approved in qld and I got email to apply visa as well. Now i am worried how immigration will react on this. Will this affect the visa application.


----------



## mianshahid

489 said:


> Couple of months before CO was asking for more evidence for employment & which I had submitted straight after. Till now no response from CO. 😌


Hello wish you good luck for your application.

i would like to know when you did summit your application?


----------



## JASN2015

namrata12 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have received invitation for 489 visa for qld. I have submitted all the document and got nomination as well as invitation from department of immigration to apply visa through skill select. I have skill assessment but I am not working in related skill profession but while I have submitted the EOI I claimed the occupation point as well and submitted the document of my current work. Despite that my document was approved in qld and I got email to apply visa as well. Now i am worried how t immigration will react on this. Will this affect the visa application.



Did you claim points for the employment (,5,10,15) in the eoi although its not related to your anzsco code?


----------



## namrata12

Yes 5 points


----------



## JASN2015

namrata12 said:


> Yes 5 points


could you get reference letter with roles and responsibilities which related to your nominated occupation now. (ans other evidence such as payslips,bank statement,epf,etf,tax doc ..ect)

note : please use quote button when you are replying to any post then its very easy to answer.


----------



## 489

JASN2015 said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Documents for employment : Salary slips, Bank statement in which salary amount is credited, appointment letter. That’s it.
> Which date you lodged ur file? Did Co contacted you??
> 
> 
> 
> my lodgement date is 17 May 2018 and no any co contact.
> and I dont hope it even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you get your grant very sooon.
Click to expand...

Thanks 🙏. But I thought you applied in June 2017. I guess you are in the group for very long. Even before I join.


----------



## 489

mianshahid said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of months before CO was asking for more evidence for employment & which I had submitted straight after. Till now no response from CO. 😌
> 
> 
> 
> Hello wish you good luck for your application.
> 
> i would like to know when you did summit your application?
Click to expand...

In September 2017.


----------



## JASN2015

489 said:


> Thanks 🙏. But I thought you applied in June 2017. I guess you are in the group for very long. Even before I join.


could I know the reason for you to think that im a senior member than youv?


----------



## 489

JASN2015 said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 🙏. But I thought you applied in June 2017. I guess you are in the group for very long. Even before I join.
> 
> 
> 
> could I know the reason for you to think that im a senior member than youv?
Click to expand...

Sorry mate You resembled me as someone else in the group.


----------



## Alexjay100

489 said:


> In September 2017.


Mine was submitted in October 2017 and C.O asked for proof of employment also. Salary was paid in cash and no tax was paid. I only submitted statutory declaration, personal bank statement, payslip, job offer letter and employment confirmation letter signed by my previous employer. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

489 said:


> Sorry mate You resembled me as someone else in the group.


Ohh good,
good luck for your grant


----------



## namrata12

Hi, what do you I should apply for visa. As my work experience is not closely related to the skill and I have claimed the point. Is there chances of refusal from department. Why BSMQ did not say anything while submit my EOI and gave me nomination. I am so confused. Any one else in this group went through my situation.


----------



## JASN2015

namrata12 said:


> Hi, what do you I should apply for visa. As my work experience is not closely related to the skill and I have claimed the point. Is there chances of refusal from department. Why BSMQ did not say anything while submit my EOI and gave me nomination. I am so confused. Any one else in this group went through my situation.


In fact, you cant claim points for experience if it is not closely related to your nominated occupation.


----------



## 489

JASN2015 said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate You resembled me as someone else in the group.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh good,
> good luck for your grant
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Let’s hope for the best.


----------



## Jalandhar

489 moga bro.. you had any employment verification yet??


----------



## vivkamboj

Anyone here lodged in March 2018 and still status is received and do not have any CO contact yet??


----------



## 489

Jalandhar said:


> 489 moga bro.. you had any employment verification yet??


Yes it’s done but still they are taking too much time, don’t know what for


----------



## Dr Dre

Alexjay100 said:


> Still waiting!!! Fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I am praying with you and hope you receive your grant faster. A 10 month wait can be nerve wrecking. 

Which state did you apply to?


----------



## Alexjay100

Thanks Bro. SA


Dr Dre said:


> I am praying with you and hope you receive your grant faster. A 10 month wait can be nerve wrecking.
> 
> Which state did you apply to?


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## expat2expat

vivkamboj said:


> Anyone here lodged in March 2018 and still status is received and do not have any CO contact yet??


maybe they will grant on the end of 10th month. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## asifsiyal

My application status = Further Assessment, how long it will take from now onwards, any ideas, thanks


----------



## Jalandhar

Asifsiyal when did u lodge your application and is it family sponsored visa???


----------



## Jalandhar

489 moga when u had employment verification


----------



## asifsiyal

Family Sponsored, 8 October 2017


----------



## Jalandhar

asifsiyal bro our cases are similar..i also have family sponsored visa lodged on 22 September still waiting....actually we had a group of 19 people and 16 got visa and 2 got njl...only i left...this waiting is killing.....surprisely we had applicants in our group from aug to till December who got their grant ....why they skipped me and you??? did u claim experience points and what is ur designated area.


----------



## asifsiyal

I have claimed my experience, Engineers Australia verify my experience, designated area is Melbourne, CO contacted me on 9th July for documents, that I have provided, since 7th August 2018 application status is Further Assessment.


----------



## simranjit87

Jalandhar said:


> 489 moga when u had employment verification


Bro I also applied in September, on 18th of September I applied and co contacted me on 28th of November. Status is further assessment. I applied state sponser 489.


----------



## Sohaibn

Vivkamboj: I applied in feb and status is still received.


----------



## Hardeep26292

May 27, 2018*· #1

Invitation for 489 Family sponsored

Hello Everyone, I have applied for 489 FS in 262112 non pro rata occupation with 75 points on jan 2018 in victoria. Anyone can please give me an idea when I will get invitation. Thanks


----------



## vivkamboj

Sohaibn said:


> Vivkamboj: I applied in feb and status is still received.


Whats ur lodgement date and for which occupation and state?

Also, stay in touch for any kind of update.


----------



## Sohaibn

Occupation finance manager 
Lodged 19/02/18
State SA


----------



## JASN2015

Hardeep26292 said:


> May 27, 2018*· #1
> 
> Invitation for 489 Family sponsored
> 
> Hello Everyone, I have applied for 489 FS in 262112 non pro rata occupation with 75 points on jan 2018 in victoria. Anyone can please give me an idea when I will get invitation. Thanks


Unfortunately, I thing no one can give a answer to your question, only DHA knows the answer


----------



## JASN2015

Sohaibn said:


> Occupation finance manager
> Lodged 19/02/18
> State SA


Hi bro, 
Did you upload all the documents with medicals with your application ?
Havent you got any CO contact yet ?


----------



## Sohaibn

JASN2015 said:


> Sohaibn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation finance manager
> Lodged 19/02/18
> State SA
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro,
> Did you upload all the documents with medicals with your application ?
> Havent you got any CO contact yet ?
Click to expand...

Yes bro all documents including medical PCC etc 
I received an email on 29/05 which said my case has been allocated for processing and that’s it. No further documents requested. Hasn’t been any ev yet either.


----------



## JASN2015

Sohaibn said:


> Yes bro all documents including medical PCC etc
> I received an email on 29/05 which said my case has been allocated for processing and that’s it. No further documents requested. Hasn’t been any ev yet either.


oh good bro,,
from which mail Id it came from ? if you dont mind sharing it 

you will get your grant very soon, most probably in this month


----------



## Sohaibn

Jan, 
the email came from [email protected]

Really hoping that it comes this month. Well have been hoping that for last few months now


----------



## vivkamboj

Sohaibn said:


> Jan,
> the email came from [email protected]
> 
> Really hoping that it comes this month. Well have been hoping that for last few months now



Good luck brother... hope you will get it soon...how many points u hv claimed for experience?


----------



## JASN2015

Sohaibn said:


> Jan,
> the email came from [email protected]
> 
> Really hoping that it comes this month. Well have been hoping that for last few months now


I wish you all the best


----------



## Sohaibn

hey man. I've only claimed 5 for exp


----------



## 489

simranjit87 said:


> Jalandhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 489 moga when u had employment verification
> 
> 
> 
> Bro I also applied in September, on 18th of September I applied and co contacted me on 28th of November. Status is further assessment. I applied state sponser 489.
Click to expand...

Same in my case employment verification done ✅. Got request to submit more evidence to support your employment, that also done. But still w8ing since September 2017


----------



## JASN2015

489 said:


> Same in my case employment verification done ✅. Got request to submit more evidence to support your employment, that also done. But still w8ing since September 2017


you will get your grant soon,
what are deviance they requested ?


----------



## expat2expat

Hardeep26292 said:


> May 27, 2018*· #1
> 
> Invitation for 489 Family sponsored
> 
> Hello Everyone, I have applied for 489 FS in 262112 non pro rata occupation with 75 points on jan 2018 in victoria. Anyone can please give me an idea when I will get invitation. Thanks




each state has its timeline from application to invitation. try searching forum, most people here are awaiting visa grant.


----------



## asifsiyal

Having an one sided affair with Home Affairs since 11 Months, no update from other side.


----------



## Jalandhar

asifsiyal bro break down your points and have you had employment verification yet?


----------



## Jalandhar

mine will be 11 month on 22 August 😥


----------



## 489

asifsiyal said:


> Having an one sided affair with Home Affairs since 11 Months, no update from other side.


We are in same boat. Is anybody in group is still waiting since before September 2017.


----------



## Mandip

Any update on visa grant for 489. What’s the trend going on ????


----------



## crhemanthkumar

I got positive outcome(Software Engineer) from FSC. My problem is about the job opportunities in that region. I am in a huge dilemma. I am ready to do any decent job (ie except some cleaning jobs). my question is whether it is worth to move to this region after spending this much amount of money. I have to leave my current job in India and move there. What if I dont get any job there in a month or two. Ofcourse I wont bring my family with me during the job search. Is there anyone who recently migrated to that region, hows the situation there. How long it took to get some job. I am unable to take a decision . Please help.


----------



## Jalandhar

489 moga bro when your verification was done and it was telephonic or e mail or physical verification...mine was done on 24 February on phone.


----------



## Mandip

How u come to know that physical verification is done???





Jalandhar said:


> 489 moga bro when your verification was done and it was telephonic or e mail or physical verification...mine was done on 24 February on phone.


----------



## Jalandhar

mandip bro my employer told me he got a phone call..


----------



## Alexjay100

If C.O asked for more proof of employment (Tax Card and Bank Statement) whereby both are not available. Apart from payslip what else can be used to proof my claims. I didn't pay any tax while working in Nigeria for 5 years and likewise did receive my salary in cash. Please I need your help and contibutions

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Alexjay100 said:


> If C.O asked for more proof of employment (Tax Card and Bank Statement) whereby both are not available. Apart from payslip what else can be used to proof my claims. I didn't pay any tax while working in Nigeria for 5 years and likewise did receive my salary in cash. Please I need your help and contibutions
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Can you still file a tax return in Nigeria? 

Some jurisdictions allow you to lodge a tax return even if you don't have to pay any taxes once the assessment is done. 

Did you deposit the cash salary into a bank account? 

Do you have provident fund evidence?


----------



## Alexjay100

I would have filed for tax return but I actually residing outside Nigeria for the past 6 years now. 

Yes I deposited the salary into my bank account and I even attached the bank statement with my application.

Lastly, for the period I worked with my first employer from 2007 to 2012 that company was not registered legally, I just got to know that the company was just registered legally in the year 2016 after I left. I have been working for my second employer now who base in Qatar for the past 6 years.


I am sorry for the long explanation.


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Can you still file a tax return in Nigeria?
> 
> Some jurisdictions allow you to lodge a tax return even if you don't have to pay any taxes once the assessment is done.
> 
> Did you deposit the cash salary into a bank account?
> 
> Do you have provident fund evidence?


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## dollydesignz

Alexjay100 said:


> I would have filed for tax return but I actually residing outside Nigeria for the past 6 years now.
> 
> Yes I deposited the salary into my bank account and I even attached the bank statement with my application.
> 
> Lastly, for the period I worked with my first employer from 2007 to 2012 that company was not registered legally, I just got to know that the company was just registered legally in the year 2016 after I left. I have been working for my second employer now who base in Qatar for the past 6 years.
> 
> 
> I am sorry for the long explanation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk



If you have good relationship with your employer, you could request the following documents from the ex employer:
1) Get a certificate from your employer which also contains a certificate from your ex employer's CA. All employers big or small, registered or unregistered consult a CA. ( You can think about the wordings you need and request accordingly ).
2) Get a certificate from your employer in which employer mentions the dates of registration and dates of business before registration.
3) Get a certificate from ex employer on letter head, which confirm that you received salary in cash ( amounts with time period and duties ).

I hope this helps.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Alexjay100 said:


> I would have filed for tax return but I actually residing outside Nigeria for the past 6 years now.
> 
> Yes I deposited the salary into my bank account and I even attached the bank statement with my application.
> 
> Lastly, for the period I worked with my first employer from 2007 to 2012 that company was not registered legally, I just got to know that the company was just registered legally in the year 2016 after I left. I have been working for my second employer now who base in Qatar for the past 6 years.
> 
> 
> I am sorry for the long explanation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Thanks for explaining, unfortunately I'm not sure what to do. 

I would consult a MARA agent asap to get their thoughts on what to do next


----------



## Alexjay100

dollydesignz said:


> If you have good relationship with your employer, you could request the following documents from the ex employer:
> 1) Get a certificate from your employer which also contains a certificate from your ex employer's CA. All employers big or small, registered or unregistered consult a CA. ( You can think about the wordings you need and request accordingly ).
> 2) Get a certificate from your employer in which employer mentions the dates of registration and dates of business before registration.
> 3) Get a certificate from ex employer on letter head, which confirm that you received salary in cash ( amounts with time period and duties ).
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thank you for your advise dollydesignz, please what do you mean by CA? 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexjay100

Thanks prettysotonic.


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for explaining, unfortunately I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> I would consult a MARA agent asap to get their thoughts on what to do next


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## dollydesignz

Alexjay100 said:


> Thank you for your advise dollydesignz, please what do you mean by CA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


CA = Chartered Accountant/ Accountant or an Accounting firm


----------



## Alexjay100

Thanks bro


dollydesignz said:


> CA = Chartered Accountant/ Accountant or an Accounting firm


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_

Hello All

Can someone suggest on below:

I am filling my visa(489 State nomination) application, have following queries:
1) I have 1.8 yrs of experience under Vetassess point test, which is continuing till now( that makes it around 2.2 till date of invitation). Do I need to mention I am claiming pts for it, though zero or I can change it to not claiming pts. On EOI I mentioned its as relevant to nominated occupation. 

2) I got my invitation from SA under Chain migration (from my sister), my visa is 489, there is question that are you sponsered by relative, I think I should mention that NO. as its 489 - State nomination visa.

TIA


----------



## rahulddam

Apart from waiting for 2 years for PR,
What are the other cons of visa 489- focussing on Health benefits, Govt Free education, etc?

Any pros for visa 489???


----------



## Nt_hopeful

rahulddam said:


> Apart from waiting for 2 years for PR,
> What are the other cons of visa 489- focussing on Health benefits, Govt Free education, etc?
> 
> Any pros for visa 489???


rahulddam, under 489 govt school edu is free...I guess that's a pro..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Abhi_ said:


> Hello All
> 
> Can someone suggest on below:
> 
> I am filling my visa(489 State nomination) application, have following queries:
> 1) I have 1.8 yrs of experience under Vetassess point test, which is continuing till now( that makes it around 2.2 till date of invitation). Do I need to mention I am claiming pts for it, though zero or I can change it to not claiming pts. On EOI I mentioned its as relevant to nominated occupation.
> 
> 2) I got my invitation from SA under Chain migration (from my sister), my visa is 489, there is question that are you sponsered by relative, I think I should mention that NO. as its 489 - State nomination visa.
> 
> TIA


1 - I would not claim points for it, so the CO might not even be compelled to do employment verification etc and check your docos (that's my unprofessional assumption) 

2 - Agree, your 489 is being sponsored by SA (only for the SA nomination did you take the chain migration route) 

All the best


----------



## Abhi_

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - I would not claim points for it, so the CO might not even be compelled to do employment verification etc and check your docos (that's my unprofessional assumption)
> 
> 2 - Agree, your 489 is being sponsored by SA (only for the SA nomination did you take the chain migration route)
> 
> All the best


Thanks Man,

however I will mark as relevant on my current job just to mirror it with EOI and points claimed remain zero so I am also not expecting any verification.


----------



## rahulddam

Nt_hopeful said:


> rahulddam, under 489 govt school edu is free...I guess that's a pro..


thanks,
what about health medicare benefits??


----------



## simranjit87

Timeline changed again, now it's 11 to 12 months 😞


----------



## kritad

Hello,

I have a question about 489 condition.

Do we have to have health insurance under 489?

Are we eligible for government private health insurance rebate?

Thanks in advance for all answers.


----------



## simranjit87

No, you have to get private health insurance.


----------



## JASN2015

rahulddam said:


> thanks,
> what about health medicare benefits??


No,
You will have to take private insurance which cost 250$ per month for a family with children


----------



## JASN2015

kritad said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question about 489 condition.
> 
> Do we have to have health insurance under 489?
> 
> Are we eligible for government private health insurance rebate?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all answers.


Congrats for your 489 grant and you will receive 189 invite soon (on 11 ,September)
Good luck for your future


----------



## JASN2015

simranjit87 said:


> Timeline changed again, now it's 11 to 12 months 😞


Yes, 
When did you lodge


----------



## Hamadeh

Guys, as far as I'm concerned, the timeline if for the past month and not a confirmed timeline for future applications. You'll notice the sentence (for the month ending 31 July 2018)

Do you have any idea what's wrong with IMMITRACKER website-I can't access it since yesterday?


----------



## simranjit87

JASN2015 said:


> simranjit87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline changed again, now it's 11 to 12 months 😞
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge
Click to expand...

I lodged in Septembe, how about u?


----------



## JASN2015

simranjit87 said:


> I lodged in Septembe, how about u?


 17 May 2018


----------



## Abhi_

Hello All

I am filling my form 80 and have following query

I completed my Btech in year May 2012 and landed my 1st job in 2014, I had a plan to start to spare parts manufacturing unit which didn't turn up well and I was involved in a kind of training in my uncle's unit. How should I mention this gap in Form 80. ( I haven't mention anything in EOI or vetassess assessment)?

It is mentioned on Form 80 that time from birth to 1st job should be unemployed( if I write same, is there any chance CO will ask details of this).

Also, I haven't gone through form 1221 yet and I ma sure there must be few similar questions.

TIA


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Curious to hear from others, but my personal journey:

I mentioned all odd jobs and employment as defined by Form 80 / Form 1221 - for 99.99% of it I don't have any evidence, but still mentioned it.


----------



## Abhi_

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Curious to hear from others, but my personal journey:
> 
> I mentioned all odd jobs and employment as defined by Form 80 / Form 1221 - for 99.99% of it I don't have any evidence, but still mentioned it.


Thank you for your response, were there any jobs that you mention in Form 80 and Form 1221 that were not listed on EOI or assessment.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am filling my form 80 and have following query
> 
> I completed my Btech in year May 2012 and landed my 1st job in 2014, I had a plan to start to spare parts manufacturing unit which didn't turn up well and I was involved in a kind of training in my uncle's unit. How should I mention this gap in Form 80. ( I haven't mention anything in EOI or vetassess assessment)?
> 
> It is mentioned on Form 80 that time from birth to 1st job should be unemployed( if I write same, is there any chance CO will ask details of this).
> 
> Also, I haven't gone through form 1221 yet and I ma sure there must be few similar questions.
> 
> TIA


If were you I would mention the training period which you were under your uncle as it makes sense on the COs mind that you did something related to your education and related occupation and you had not just an unemployee after the graduation.
You will not be asked any documents related to that. I have never heard that co asked evidence for the facts in 80/1221 if they are not directly related to your points claimed.


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> If were you I would mention the training period which you were under your uncle as it makes sense on the COs mind that you did something related to your education and related occupation and you had not just an unemployee after the graduation.
> You will not be asked any documents related to that. I have never heard that co asked evidence for the facts in 80/1221 if they are not directly related to your points claimed.


Thank you Jasn, I hope adding employment to Form 80 and 1221 that are not listed on EOI will not make any bad impact on my application.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Thank you Jasn, I hope adding employment to Form 80 and 1221 that are not listed on EOI will not make any bad impact on my application.


No abhi, actually your training is NOT an employment even, it's just a training after your graduation , that's how you spent your life and exactly that's what you have to mention in that question in the form 80 afaik


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> No abhi, actually your training is NOT an employment even, it's just a training after your graduation , that's how you spent your life and exactly that's what you have to mention in that question in the form 80 afaik


Thank you Jasn.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Thank you Jasn.


Do NOT delay to lodge your visa abhi
Good luck bro


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Do NOT delay to lodge your visa abhi
> Good luck bro


Sore bro, I am trying to do it as soon as possible, taken PCC appointment for next Fri, medical will do after 2-3 days of submission of fees.

Can you tell me after lodging visa without all docs, till how many days I can upload docs.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Sore bro, I am trying to do it as soon as possible, taken PCC appointment for next Fri, medical will do after 2-3 days of submission of fees.
> 
> Can you tell me after lodging visa without all docs, till how many days I can upload docs.


I completed my document uploading within a months


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do NOT delay to lodge your visa abhi
> Good luck bro
> 
> 
> 
> Sore bro, I am trying to do it as soon as possible, taken PCC appointment for next Fri, medical will do after 2-3 days of submission of fees.
> 
> Can you tell me after lodging visa without all docs, till how many days I can upload docs.
Click to expand...

Hi abhi, can you share forms check list please as I didn’t know we have to fill form 1221 as well. I thought it’s just form 80


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Abhi_ said:


> Thank you for your response, were there any jobs that you mention in Form 80 and Form 1221 that were not listed on EOI or assessment.


There were ALOT - mainly because Form 80 defines employment as including volunteer work. 

My Form 1221 (despite not having the same definition) was a carbon copy of the employment section of Form 80.

I used up all my space in Part T (Form 80) and Part O (Form1221) and have around 15+ pages of additional pages outlining my travel and employment history in detail. 

Where I wasn't sure of dates, I used the word "approximately".

Where I didn't have evidence, I used the phrase "to the best of my recollection..". 

E.g. if I volunteered with organisation X in the first quarter of 2010, but I can't remember exactly when. 

Similarly for travel, e.g. as Singapore has visa free travel to Malaysia which is accessible by a bridge, I can't count how many times I have gone there (sometimes multiple times in a week). 

Hope that helps!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi abhi, can you share forms check list please as I didn’t know we have to fill form 1221 as well. I thought it’s just form 80


If you look under the "Health and Character" section, it mentions Form 80, Form 1221, and CV to speed up processing (3 links for the 3 different streams):

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/489-/Subclass-489-document-checklist-invited-pathway

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...-489-document-checklist-extended-stay-pathway

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...-document-checklist-subsequent-family-entrant


----------



## ararmaan28

PrettyIsotonic said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi abhi, can you share forms check list please as I didn’t know we have to fill form 1221 as well. I thought it’s just form 80
> 
> 
> 
> If you look under the "Health and Character" section, it mentions Form 80, Form 1221, and CV to speed up processing (3 links for the 3 different streams):
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/489-/Subclass-489-document-checklist-invited-pathway
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...-489-document-checklist-extended-stay-pathway
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...-document-checklist-subsequent-family-entrant
Click to expand...

Thankyou


----------



## JASN2015

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There were ALOT - mainly because Form 80 defines employment as including volunteer work.
> 
> My Form 1221 (despite not having the same definition) was a carbon copy of the employment section of Form 80.
> 
> I used up all my space in Part T (Form 80) and Part O (Form1221) and have around 15+ pages of additional pages outlining my travel and employment history in detail.
> 
> Where I wasn't sure of dates, I used the word "approximately".
> 
> Where I didn't have evidence, I used the phrase "to the best of my recollection..".
> 
> E.g. if I volunteered with organisation X in the first quarter of 2010, but I can't remember exactly when.
> 
> Similarly for travel, e.g. as Singapore has visa free travel to Malaysia which is accessible by a bridge, I can't count how many times I have gone there (sometimes multiple times in a week).
> 
> Hope that helps!


I second that


----------



## Abhi_

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There were ALOT - mainly because Form 80 defines employment as including volunteer work.
> 
> My Form 1221 (despite not having the same definition) was a carbon copy of the employment section of Form 80.
> 
> I used up all my space in Part T (Form 80) and Part O (Form1221) and have around 15+ pages of additional pages outlining my travel and employment history in detail.
> 
> Where I wasn't sure of dates, I used the word "approximately".
> 
> Where I didn't have evidence, I used the phrase "to the best of my recollection..".
> 
> E.g. if I volunteered with organisation X in the first quarter of 2010, but I can't remember exactly when.
> 
> Similarly for travel, e.g. as Singapore has visa free travel to Malaysia which is accessible by a bridge, I can't count how many times I have gone there (sometimes multiple times in a week).
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thank you so much for explaining in detail.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi Jasn and PrettyIsotonic,

1 more silly question on employment in form 80, 

It states that 'date of birth to 1st job as Unemployment', I hope my answer should same as suggested by you guyz earlier or different.

I have 1 distance education diploma in my occupation which is assessed by Vetassess as Graduate diploma and I completed it along with my full time job, should I just go ahead and mention it in form 80 and from 1221 and do not mention any gap in education. On last page I can give description that this education has been completed along with job.

TIA


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi Jasn and PrettyIsotonic,
> 
> 1 more silly question on employment in form 80,
> 
> It states that 'date of birth to 1st job as Unemployment', I hope my answer should same as suggested by you guyz earlier or different.
> 
> I have 1 distance education diploma in my occupation which is assessed by Vetassess as Graduate diploma and I completed it along with my full time job, should I just go ahead and mention it in form 80 and from 1221 and do not mention any gap in education. On last page I can give description that this education has been completed along with job.
> 
> TIA


Yes abhi,the way you mark looks good to me.


----------



## Hamadeh

Hamadeh said:


> *Do you have any idea what's wrong with IMMITRACKER website-I can't access it since yesterday?*


Any idea?


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Has anyone with nomination from NT recently received the visa gramt.?


----------



## oz_rockz

What is the average time for receiving invites for 489 Family sponsored with total 75 point (including sponsored points)? I searched but could not find much data available anywhere.

My sister has 65 points currently and with that she has no chance to get an 189 invite. WA is not accepting 190 sponsorship for her occupation either so I am evaluating her chances of getting a 489 family sponsored invite before she loses points for her age.
Thanks.


----------



## dollydesignz

Nt_hopeful said:


> Has anyone with nomination from NT recently received the visa gramt.?


Have you applied for ICT Business Development Manager – ANZSCO 225212 ?


----------



## Nt_hopeful

dollydesignz said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone with nomination from NT recently received the visa gramt.?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you applied for ICT Business Development Manager – ANZSCO 225212 ?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## vannakuma

Dear All,

I am applying for SC 489 visa to SA and I was a bit of careless to combine different documents together and I am now reaching 57 (nearly the max 60 attachments) for my self. I mean no space to add attachments as I am moving to a new employer next month. 

Will it be still ok to attach supporting documents (relevant to myself) in the space of my spouse in immi account online?

Thanks


----------



## mianshahid

Nt_hopeful said:


> Has anyone with nomination from NT recently received the visa gramt.?


Hey, is there any processing start in your case, i mean any email or status changed. They have again changed the processing timeline.

My status is just recieved, although i have uploaded alot of stuff this month, as i moved to a new country for Doctoral study and grant of leave from my current job.


----------



## JASN2015

vannakuma said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am applying for SC 489 visa to SA and I was a bit of careless to combine different documents together and I am now reaching 57 (nearly the max 60 attachments) for my self. I mean no space to add attachments as I am moving to a new employer next month.
> 
> Will it be still ok to attach supporting documents (relevant to myself) in the space of my spouse in immi account online?
> 
> Thanks


No you can't upload in the spouse section.
Have already uploaded 57 out of 60 ?

You will only need one document to upload to make CO aware that you have change your company and it's contact details.
So you can upload it in your section.


----------



## AliceNg

Hi all,

I have 1 question about English requirement for spouse in 489 visa. Is it PTE 30 overall means no skills below 30 or 1 skill below also can accept?
Eg: overall 30 (L:45,R50,W40,S20)

TIA


----------



## JASN2015

AliceNg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have 1 question about English requirement for spouse in 489 visa. Is it PTE 30 overall means no skills below 30 or 1 skill below also can accept?
> Eg: overall 30 (L:45,R50,W40,S20)
> 
> TIA


Yes bro, it's accepted and valid only for a 1 year.


----------



## AliceNg

JASN2015 said:


> Yes bro, it's accepted and valid only for a 1 year.


Thanks bro!

TIA


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello,

Please suggest.

My spouse IELTS score card is 2.4 years old...Is it valid for pr purposes for Australia or does she have to go for retake ??
Thanks in advance 
AP Singh


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

Do we have do upload docs for employment in following manner

1) Payslips from all employers in 1 file.
2) Bank statements from all employers in 1 file.
3) Reference letters from all employers in 1 file etc.

If not, please suggest correct way.


----------



## JASN2015

AP SINGH said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> My spouse IELTS score card is 2.4 years old...Is it valid for pr purposes for Australia or does she have to go for retake ??
> Thanks in advance
> AP Singh


If she has scored 6 in each or above (competent English or above ) is it valid for 3 years

If she has Functional English (average 4.5 in IELTS or 30 for PTE) , it is valid for a 1 year.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Do we have do upload docs for employment in following manner
> 
> 1) Payslips from all employers in 1 file.
> 2) Bank statements from all employers in 1 file.
> 3) Reference letters from all employers in 1 file etc.
> 
> If not, please suggest correct way.


I Abhi,
As I am with single employer, I named it as 
PAYSLIP_2010 - 2014
PAYSLIP_2014 - 2018
and vise versa 
I was unable to merge all my payslips/bank statement in a single PDF as mas limit is 5 Mb.


Note : There is No correct or wrong way in naming the file but by seeing the file CO should be able to understand what is it


----------



## AP SINGH

JASN2015 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> My spouse IELTS score card is 2.4 years old...Is it valid for pr purposes for Australia or does she have to go for retake ??
> Thanks in advance
> AP Singh
> 
> 
> 
> If she has scored 6 in each or above (competent English or above ) is it valid for 3 years
> 
> If she has Functional English (average 4.5 in IELTS or 30 for PTE) , it is valid for a 1 year.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response..
Yes, she has scored overall 7 ...
So , I can claim partner points if I have her positive skill assessment ??


----------



## JASN2015

AP SINGH said:


> Thanks for the response..
> Yes, she has scored overall 7 ...
> So , I can claim partner points if I have her positive skill assessment ??


Hi singh bro,

You can partner points If she ,
1. has a positive skills assessment (her experience does NOT matter)
2.below 45 years of age
3.at least competent English

good luck bro.


----------



## AP SINGH

JASN2015 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response..
> Yes, she has scored overall 7 ...
> So , I can claim partner points if I have her positive skill assessment ??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi singh bro,
> 
> You can partner points If she ,
> 1. has a positive skills assessment (her experience does NOT matter)
> 2.below 45 years of age
> 3.at least competent English
> 
> good luck bro.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot buddy !!


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> I Abhi,
> As I am with single employer, I named it as
> PAYSLIP_2010 - 2014
> PAYSLIP_2014 - 2018
> and vise versa
> I was unable to merge all my payslips/bank statement in a single PDF as mas limit is 5 Mb.
> 
> 
> Note : There is No correct or wrong way in naming the file but by seeing the file CO should be able to understand what is it


Thanks Jasn,

my case is as follow:
Employer 1: 9 months ( Vetasess deducated 9 mnths, Docs: ref letter, bank statement)
Employer 2: 6 months ( Vetassess deducted 6 months, docs: ref letter, payslips, income tax certificate)
Employer 3: 6 months ( Vetassess deducted 6 months, docs: ref letter, payslips, appointment letter, appraisal letter, bank statement)
Employer 3: 2.5 years ( positive under points assessed, docs: ref letter, payslips, appointment letter, appraisal letter, bank statement)

Please suggest, if above are enough and I taken updated ref letter from current employer, should I upload old which I used with vetassess or not required.

TIA


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks Jasn,
> 
> my case is as follow:
> Employer 1: 9 months ( Vetasess deducated 9 mnths, Docs: ref letter, bank statement)
> Employer 2: 6 months ( Vetassess deducted 6 months, docs: ref letter, payslips, income tax certificate)
> Employer 3: 6 months ( Vetassess deducted 6 months, docs: ref letter, payslips, appointment letter, appraisal letter, bank statement)
> Employer 3: 2.5 years ( positive under points assessed, docs: ref letter, payslips, appointment letter, appraisal letter, bank statement)
> 
> Please suggest, if above are enough and I taken updated ref letter from current employer, should I upload old which I used with vetassess or not required.
> 
> TIA


Abhi bro,

I would suggest to get fresh *ref lette*r for Employer 3 and try to get *Tax doc, EFT/EPF * as 3rd party evidence.

For employer 1 and 2 : as you are not claiming points for that,, you will not need much docs. the documents which you have now will more than enough for emp 1 and 2


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Abhi bro,
> 
> I would suggest to get fresh *ref lette*r for Employer 3 and try to get *Tax doc, EFT/EPF * as 3rd party evidence.
> 
> For employer 1 and 2 : as you are not claiming points for that,, you will not need much docs. the documents which you have now will more than enough for emp 1 and 2


Thanks Jasn, I already have taken updated ref letter from Employer 3, my query was do I need to upload old as well or not?

for Employer 3, I have EPF, tax documents, forgot to mention it earlier. 

What are the chances of EV from Employer 3 ?


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks Jasn, I already have taken updated ref letter from Employer 3, my query was do I need to upload old as well or not?
> 
> for Employer 3, I have EPF, tax documents, forgot to mention it earlier.
> 
> What are the chances of EV from Employer 3 ?


hi bro,

do I need to upload old as well or not? *you would not need old one* (I also uploaded the fresh one only)


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> hi bro,
> 
> do I need to upload old as well or not? *you would not need old one* (I also uploaded the fresh one only)


Thanks a lot bro


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks a lot bro


you are mostly welcome


----------



## BiancaUy

Hi guys! Can anybody guide me if I'm eligible to apply for 489 with occupation ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant?

I have an EOI (Subclass 190) submitted on 23 May 2018 for the same occupation under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has just recently stopped inviting for stream 2 until further notice. 😔

My points for 190 is 70 (65+5).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Akon

Guys my lodgement date for 489 visa as an accountant under small business category is 24th May 2018. I follow immi tracker and can see that cases lodged in may 2018 have started getting grants or co contacts. I have submitted following doccuments, can anyone please help me if these doccuments are sufficient or am i missing something. I will be very thankful please.

My doccuments:

1) Bachelors Degree certificate 
2) Marriage Certificate
3) Character Certificates
4) Form 80
5) CPA positive assessment 
6) Bachelors degree transcript
7) Australian work exp assessed by CPA
8) Bank Statement
9) Drivers licence NY
10) Birth Certificate
11) Passport 
12) PTE Score
13) Health Tracking Sheet


Spouse Doccuments:

1) Passport
2) Pte Scores
3) Health Tracking sheet
4) form 1221
5) Bachelors and Masters Degree
6) Form 80
7) character Certificates
8) Drivers license

Newborn Doccuments:

1) Passport 
2) Birth Certificate
3) Health tracking sheet.


We are overseas at the moment but have spent about 4 years in Melbourne, Australia.

Please guide me.

Thank You.

8)


----------



## JASN2015

BiancaUy said:


> Hi guys! Can anybody guide me if I'm eligible to apply for 489 with occupation ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant?
> 
> I have an EOI (Subclass 190) submitted on 23 May 2018 for the same occupation under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has just recently stopped inviting for stream 2 until further notice. 😔
> 
> My points for 190 is 70 (65+5).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


HI bro,
Unfortunately , there is no chance in most states for your occupation for offshore applicants but it will open in near future.
good luck


----------



## JASN2015

Akon said:


> Guys my lodgement date for 489 visa as an accountant under small business category is 24th May 2018. I follow immi tracker and can see that cases lodged in may 2018 have started getting grants or co contacts. I have submitted following doccuments, can anyone please help me if these doccuments are sufficient or am i missing something. I will be very thankful please.
> 
> My doccuments:
> 
> 1) Bachelors Degree certificate
> 2) Marriage Certificate
> 3) Character Certificates
> 4) Form 80
> 5) CPA positive assessment
> 6) Bachelors degree transcript
> 7) Australian work exp assessed by CPA
> 8) Bank Statement
> 9) Drivers licence NY
> 10) Birth Certificate
> 11) Passport
> 12) PTE Score
> 13) Health Tracking Sheet
> 
> 
> Spouse Doccuments:
> 
> 1) Passport
> 2) Pte Scores
> 3) Health Tracking sheet
> 4) form 1221
> 5) Bachelors and Masters Degree
> 6) Form 80
> 7) character Certificates
> 8) Drivers license
> 
> Newborn Doccuments:
> 
> 1) Passport
> 2) Birth Certificate
> 3) Health tracking sheet.
> 
> 
> We are overseas at the moment but have spent about 4 years in Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> Please guide me.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> 8)


Great 3 moths has gone with your application 
So, it seems you have not claimed points for the *offshore work experience*
The document deviance you have provided with your application looks good, now you have to wait patiently for a DIRECT GRANT or a CO contact. Do not try to upload any docs now.


----------



## vivkamboj

JASN2015 said:


> Akon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys my lodgement date for 489 visa as an accountant under small business category is 24th May 2018. I follow immi tracker and can see that cases lodged in may 2018 have started getting grants or co contacts. I have submitted following doccuments, can anyone please help me if these doccuments are sufficient or am i missing something. I will be very thankful please.
> 
> My doccuments:
> 
> 1) Bachelors Degree certificate
> 2) Marriage Certificate
> 3) Character Certificates
> 4) Form 80
> 5) CPA positive assessment
> 6) Bachelors degree transcript
> 7) Australian work exp assessed by CPA
> 8) Bank Statement
> 9) Drivers licence NY
> 10) Birth Certificate
> 11) Passport
> 12) PTE Score
> 13) Health Tracking Sheet
> 
> 
> Spouse Doccuments:
> 
> 1) Passport
> 2) Pte Scores
> 3) Health Tracking sheet
> 4) form 1221
> 5) Bachelors and Masters Degree
> 6) Form 80
> 7) character Certificates
> 8) Drivers license
> 
> Newborn Doccuments:
> 
> 1) Passport
> 2) Birth Certificate
> 3) Health tracking sheet.
> 
> 
> We are overseas at the moment but have spent about 4 years in Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> Please guide me.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Great 3 moths has gone with your application
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it seems you have not claimed points for the *offshore work experience*
> The document deviance you have provided with your application looks good, now you have to wait patiently for a DIRECT GRANT or a CO contact. Do not try to upload any docs now.
Click to expand...


What will happen if I upload a document on later date....say after 3 months??


----------



## JASN2015

vivkamboj said:


> What will happen if I upload a document on later date....say after 3 months??


If CO has started your application , uploading documents all the time will make confuse the CO, and could be a reason for delaying your grant as that is not the way of DHA recommends 
If CO found any doc is missing when processing , then he will ask you to submit it


----------



## BiancaUy

JASN2015 said:


> BiancaUy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Can anybody guide me if I'm eligible to apply for 489 with occupation ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant?
> 
> I have an EOI (Subclass 190) submitted on 23 May 2018 for the same occupation under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has just recently stopped inviting for stream 2 until further notice. 😔
> 
> My points for 190 is 70 (65+5).
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> HI bro,
> Unfortunately , there is no chance in most states for your occupation for offshore applicants but it will open in near future.
> good luck
Click to expand...

Hi! Thank you for your reply. Would you know roughly when will they open for my occupation?


----------



## JASN2015

BiancaUy said:


> Hi! Thank you for your reply. Would you know roughly when will they open for my occupation?


South Australia will definitely open it in of July 2019 with 70+10 (or 75+5) and other states may open it prior to July if you are lucky.
don't loose your hope and one day you will win.
good luck bro.


----------



## Akon

Thanks for the suggestion. If there is a CO contact, then after replying then with whatever they ask for, how long does it take usually take to get the visa ? Any idea ?


----------



## rkhalid

What can be submitted as 3rd party evidence to DIBP 

1-Can not provide tax return as being in Middleeast
2-Cant provide bank statements as salary is being drawn in cash
3-Reference letter already available 
4-HR email stating salary is being paid in cash
4-Salaryslips available
5-Employment contract 
6-Stamped letter from ministry of labor validating the employment

what apart from this can be collected.. i already have positive assessment from EA based on above mentioned docs however would like to know requirements of DIBP so as to prepare beforehand.

Thanks


----------



## rkhalid

What can be submitted as 3rd party evidence to DIBP 

1-Can not provide tax return as being in Middleeast
2-Cant provide bank statements as salary is being drawn in cash
3-Reference letter already available 
4-HR email stating salary is being paid in cash
4-Salaryslips available
5-Employment contract 
6-Stamped letter from ministry of labor validating the employment

what apart from this can be collected.. i already have positive assessment from EA based on above mentioned docs however would like to know requirements of DIBP so as to prepare beforehand.

Thanks


----------



## Akon

Seems like there has been halt to visa processing, no updates for the past few days ? What do you guys think about the new Prime minister seems like anti immigration.


----------



## JASN2015

rkhalid said:


> What can be submitted as 3rd party evidence to DIBP
> 
> 1-Can not provide tax return as being in Middleeast
> 2-Cant provide bank statements as salary is being drawn in cash
> 3-Reference letter already available
> 4-HR email stating salary is being paid in cash
> 4-Salaryslips available
> 5-Employment contract
> 6-Stamped letter from ministry of labor validating the employment
> 
> what apart from this can be collected.. i already have positive assessment from EA based on above mentioned docs however would like to know requirements of DIBP so as to prepare beforehand.
> 
> Thanks


Couldn't you get ETF/EPF/Superfunds docs ?


----------



## JASN2015

Akon said:


> Seems like there has been halt to visa processing, no updates for the past few days ? What do you guys think about the new Prime minister seems like anti immigration.


No friend,
They are granting every day by looking at the other groups/sites/forums


----------



## Alexjay100

JASN2015 said:


> Couldn't you get ETF/EPF/Superfunds docs ?


10 to 15 months for 489 visa application processing as at this morning as shown on home affairs website. This is becoming tense, God have mercy. Why this increase ? 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Alexjay100 said:


> 10 to 15 months for 489 visa application processing as at this morning as shown on home affairs website. This is becoming tense, God have mercy. Why this increase ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


ohh god,
You are correct, god also may be crazy


----------



## KishoreR

It's like 489 is in for a long thing.
There's been no single CO contact or grant since 23rd


----------



## JASN2015

KishoreR said:


> It's like 489 is in for a long thing.
> There's been no single CO contact or grant since 23rd


how do you know bro


----------



## KishoreR

JASN2015 said:


> KishoreR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like 489 is in for a long thing.
> There's been no single CO contact or grant since 23rd
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know bro
Click to expand...


On immitracker bro.
It's been raining grants and CO contacts 190/189. But no show for 489, not a single one


----------



## JASN2015

KishoreR said:


> On immitracker bro.
> It's been raining grants and CO contacts 190/189. But no show for 489, not a single one



Oh is that so,
must be 489 aspirants have not updated the immitracker


----------



## KishoreR

JASN2015 said:


> KishoreR said:
> 
> 
> 
> On immitracker bro.
> It's been raining grants and CO contacts 190/189. But no show for 489, not a single one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh is that so,
> must be 489 aspirants have not updated the immitracker
Click to expand...

For 6 good days?
I really hope that is the case


----------



## JASN2015

KishoreR said:


> For 6 good days?
> I really hope that is the case


Yes bro,,
Unfortunately, most of guys give up the forums/other sites as soon as they get their out comes


----------



## JG

JASN2015 said:


> Yes bro,,
> Unfortunately, most of guys give up the forums/other sites as soon as they get their out comes


Then they have the other fun things to do.


----------



## KishoreR

JASN2015 said:


> KishoreR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 6 good days?
> I really hope that is the case
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bro,,
> Unfortunately, most of guys give up the forums/other sites as soon as they get their out comes
Click to expand...

That's unfortunate. Is there WhatsApp or telegram for 489?


----------



## KishoreR

josygeorge000 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bro,,
> Unfortunately, most of guys give up the forums/other sites as soon as they get their out comes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they have the other fun things to do.
Click to expand...

Hahaha like popping champagne


----------



## JASN2015

josygeorge000 said:


> Then they have the other fun things to do.


Yes its true, but my personal view that we must not just forget the fast soon after we get our desired score.


----------



## JASN2015

KishoreR said:


> That's unfortunate. Is there WhatsApp or telegram for 489?


I am not aware bro.


----------



## rsa3

Alexjay100 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you get ETF/EPF/Superfunds docs ?
> 
> 
> 
> 10 to 15 months for 489 visa application processing as at this morning as shown on home affairs website. This is becoming tense, God have mercy. Why this increase ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

10-15 months!!! Thats really bad. I got co contact in the first week of August. Don't know when i will get the grant.


----------



## JASN2015

rsa3 said:


> 10-15 months!!! Thats really bad. I got co contact in the first week of August. Don't know when i will get the grant.


yes bro,its really long,
BTW,when did you apply/lodge ?


----------



## rsa3

JASN2015 said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10-15 months!!! Thats really bad. I got co contact in the first week of August. Don't know when i will get the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> yes bro,its really long,
> BTW,when did you apply/lodge ?
Click to expand...

First week of April.


----------



## JASN2015

rsa3 said:


> First week of April.


So what did co required ? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Alexjay100

KishoreR said:


> It's like 489 is in for a long thing.
> There's been no single CO contact or grant since 23rd


There are two 489 grants in my whatsapp group today. Those guy don't have immitracker account 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Alexjay100 said:


> There are two 489 grants in my whatsapp group today. Those guy don't have immitracker account
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


When they applied bro?


----------



## Alexjay100

September 2017


JASN2015 said:


> When they applied bro?


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Alexjay100 said:


> September 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Ohh God
10 months,,


----------



## KishoreR

Alexjay100 said:


> KishoreR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like 489 is in for a long thing.
> There's been no single CO contact or grant since 23rd
> 
> 
> 
> There are two 489 grants in my whatsapp group today. Those guy don't have immitracker account
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


That's great! That means there's progress.
Do have a link to the group? I'll like to join


----------



## KishoreR

A grant has been recorded on immitracker. October 2017 lodgement


----------



## g_k027

Hi 
I am registered nurse and I have applied for orana EOI on 5 July with 60+10 points but I haven’t received anything from orana yet. even when I am tacking my application it’s still showing application recived. does anyone have any idea how long orana will take to issue EOi with RN. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All 

Few queries while filling visa 489, please suggest

1) Do you have other current passport? I hope we don't have to mention expired passport details here?

2) For translation of documents, its mentioned to have full name, experience and contact number of translator. In India, we get from translator sitting in court premises and get it stamped from Notary along with All Foreign Embassy stamp. Please let me know what's the correct way.

3) For photograph, its mentioned, print your name at back of photograph. What does it mean, we are not sending them any hard copy.

TIA


----------



## Ausace

Alexjay100 said:


> There are two 489 grants in my whatsapp group today. Those guy don't have immitracker account
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Great!
From which state ??


----------



## Alexjay100

Ausace said:


> Great!
> From which state ??


SA

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## dollydesignz

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Few queries while filling visa 489, please suggest
> 
> 1) Do you have other current passport? I hope we don't have to mention expired passport details here?
> 
> 2) For translation of documents, its mentioned to have full name, experience and contact number of translator. In India, we get from translator sitting in court premises and get it stamped from Notary along with All Foreign Embassy stamp. Please let me know what's the correct way.
> 
> 3) For photograph, its mentioned, print your name at back of photograph. What does it mean, we are not sending them any hard copy.
> 
> TIA


Answer 1) Expired passport details MUST be filled in form80 . Are you talking about form80 or elsewhere ?

Answer 2) I am not sure, but I think they need a NAATI translator. https://www.naati.com.au/
Although, you need to double check on this from someone.

Answer 3) The size of photograph must be Size: (35mm to 40mm width. 45mm to 50mm length. ) and from a photographer who knows photo quality requirements for PR applications of Australia. Once you get the photographer, you may get on touch with a small time print company who can print the following on the back side of photograph "THIS IS A TRUE PHOTOGRAPH of "Your Name" and in last your "Signature" you can do with your pen. Send scanned and back side of photo to them.

This is how I did it, but I am not sure. Please make sure to consult online sources/experts and other people also.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Few queries while filling visa 489, please suggest
> 
> 1) Do you have other current passport? I hope we don't have to mention expired passport details here?
> 
> 2) For translation of documents, its mentioned to have full name, experience and contact number of translator. In India, we get from translator sitting in court premises and get it stamped from Notary along with All Foreign Embassy stamp. Please let me know what's the correct way.
> 
> 3) For photograph, its mentioned, print your name at back of photograph. What does it mean, we are not sending them any hard copy.
> 
> TIA


1) For Form 80: see question thirteen, it asks if you have or remember any of the document details (of the previous passports or travel documents) - I just ticked "NO". Otherwise, if it asks for "current" passports, then expired passports would not be included here I would think (this is for dual citizens imho). 

3) I literally printed my name in my crappy handwriting on the back of my passport sized photograph, and scanned and uploaded the front and back. I did this for my 485 visa too and it was fine.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Few queries while filling visa 489, please suggest
> 
> 1) Do you have other current passport? I hope we don't have to mention expired passport details here?
> 
> 2) For translation of documents, its mentioned to have full name, experience and contact number of translator. In India, we get from translator sitting in court premises and get it stamped from Notary along with All Foreign Embassy stamp. Please let me know what's the correct way.
> 
> 3) For photograph, its mentioned, print your name at back of photograph. What does it mean, we are not sending them any hard copy.
> 
> TIA


1. You should not in the Visa application but in the form 80/1221
2. In my country it is general practice of translating documents form a sworn translator sitting in the court area (Not from a NATTI)
3. When I lodged (May 2018), there was no need of passport photos for the visa application (you had better do this as PI suggested )


----------



## Abhi_

Thank you, Dollydesignz, PrettyIsotonic and Jasn.


----------



## crhemanthkumar

Guys 

I have decided not to accept the invitation from FSC due to unavailability of decent jobs over there. I am feeling sad but I believe this is the wise decision in the perspective of already having a decent living in India.

Regards
Hemanth CR


----------



## mianshahid

Ausace said:


> Great!
> From which state ??


Hey,

In my best knowledge the grant is from DIBP and not from state. State has already welcomed you.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

My PCC expires in 3 months, which is in September 2018. I lodged my 489 visa appln on 5 June 2018. Would I have to get another PCC?


----------



## Nt_hopeful

> Originally Posted by dollydesignz
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Nt_hopeful
> Has anyone with nomination from NT recently received the visa gramt.?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you applied for ICT Business Development Manager – ANZSCO 225212 ?
Click to expand...




Nt_hopeful said:


> Yes


dollydesignz, you didnt say why you asked about my occupation? Are you also nominated by NT? with the same occupation? Did you get your grant?


----------



## saravanakumar1989

g_k027 said:


> Hi
> I am registered nurse and I have applied for orana EOI on 5 July with 60+10 points but I haven’t received anything from orana yet. even when I am tacking my application it’s still showing application recived. does anyone have any idea how long orana will take to issue EOi with RN. Thank you in advance.


Hopefully soon. Their processing time between 6 to 7 weeks. I applied on 13th july to orana. Waiting.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Nt_hopeful said:


> My PCC expires in 3 months, which is in September 2018. I lodged my 489 visa appln on 5 June 2018. Would I have to get another PCC?



If I were you, I would NOT apply and leave it CO to decide as whether you need fresh pcc or not is CO s descretion because people got the grant even for expired pcc and medicals.
Good luck and you will get your grant before your pcc get expired.


----------



## palathi

Can some seniors please help me on logging eoi for western australia.
I am a system analyst and have 75 points including 10 points from relative sponsor ship as we have our family members there. Is it possible to put an eoi for WA as i cannot see my occupation i.e. system analyst in the western Australian website https://migration.wa.gov.au/services/skilled-migration-western-australia/occupations-in-demand

Can i still file an EOI for system analyst?


----------



## JASN2015

palathi said:


> Can some seniors please help me on logging eoi for western australia.
> I am a system analyst and have 75 points including 10 points from relative sponsor ship as we have our family members there. Is it possible to put an eoi for WA as i cannot see my occupation i.e. system analyst in the western Australian website https://migration.wa.gov.au/services/skilled-migration-western-australia/occupations-in-demand
> 
> Can i still file an EOI for system analyst?


You don't need to be on state's list for a family sponsored 489, but in the MLTSSL.
That's all if your relative live in a designated area of Australia.


----------



## rthannee

Can you please add me to the whatsapp group : <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello guys, please help me with my situation: 


I have my uncle, my mom's younger brother, who is an Australian citizen and has been residing in melbourne for the last 18 years. With that, I believe I am eligible for the visa 489 Invite Pathways as Victoria is in the Designated Area (I meet all other requirements of 489 and so is my uncle)

From my research, I need to live in Victoria (anywhere in Victoria) for at least 2 years and work for at least 1 year before applying for 887. 

My question is that, because 489 visa would be valid for 4 years, is it possible if I use the first 2 years of 489 to keep staying in Sydney, then last 2 years move to Melbourne. With that, will I still meet the requirements to apply for 887 after 2 years? 

Many thanks. 


Also, my 485 expires 15 september 2019, when should I start applying for this. 

From what Iam reading, the process takes up to 10-15 months so I guess I better apply now? Or do we get bridging visa once u submit the application?


----------



## JASN2015

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello guys, please help me with my situation:
> 
> 
> I have my uncle, my mom's younger brother, who is an Australian citizen and has been residing in melbourne for the last 18 years. With that, I believe I am eligible for the visa 489 Invite Pathways as Victoria is in the Designated Area (I meet all other requirements of 489 and so is my uncle)
> 
> From my research, I need to live in Victoria (anywhere in Victoria) for at least 2 years and work for at least 1 year before applying for 887.
> 
> My question is that, because 489 visa would be valid for 4 years, is it possible if I use the first 2 years of 489 to keep staying in Sydney, then last 2 years move to Melbourne. With that, will I still meet the requirements to apply for 887 after 2 years?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Also, my 485 expires 15 september 2019, when should I start applying for this.
> 
> From what Iam reading, the process takes up to 10-15 months so I guess I better apply now? Or do we get bridging visa once u submit the application?


Generally, you must live and work in the sponsoring state (VIC) and then only you will be eligible to apply 887, if you still need to spend first 2 years then you need to get the permission from DHA otherwise you will not be granted 887.

Any time you can apply any visa no need to wait your existing one be expired.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

JASN2015 said:


> Generally, you must live and work in the sponsoring state (VIC) and then only you will be eligible to apply 887, if you still need to spend first 2 years then you need to get the permission from DHA otherwise you will not be granted 887.
> 
> Any time you can apply any visa no need to wait your existing one be expired.


Yes I understand that, 

So after I get granted 489, I can seek permission from DHA to spend the first 2 years in NSW first (because i want to wait for my 189 invite) and then if Idont get my 189/190 invite in the first 2 years of my 489, I will move to Melbourne and then after fullfilling the requirement of working for 1 year fulltime and living there for 2 years, I can still apply for 887? 

Many thanks.


----------



## JASN2015

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yes I understand that,
> 
> So after I get granted 489, I can seek permission from DHA to spend the first 2 years in NSW first (because i want to wait for my 189 invite) and then if Idont get my 189/190 invite in the first 2 years of my 489, I will move to Melbourne and then after fullfilling the requirement of working for 1 year fulltime and living there for 2 years, I can still apply for 887?
> 
> Many thanks.


In my opinion,
Technically, If you have permission from DHA, then you could apply 887 fulfilling its requirements (As you have to fulfill the 887 requirements within 4 year, but keep in mind you need to be onshore when the 887 is granted AFAIK )
Better you confirm it with the DHA as well by calling them.


----------



## rajhan

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yes I understand that,
> 
> So after I get granted 489, I can seek permission from DHA to spend the first 2 years in NSW first (because i want to wait for my 189 invite) and then if Idont get my 189/190 invite in the first 2 years of my 489, I will move to Melbourne and then after fullfilling the requirement of working for 1 year fulltime and living there for 2 years, I can still apply for 887?
> 
> Many thanks.


DHA doesn't care about where you live as long as you live in a regional area, it is your nomination state who cares.
Practically, many have done what you are planning and I haven't heard states ban anyone from 887 so far. But, there is no guarantee especially considering current circumstance, it is a risk you have to take, and no one can provide a solid answer.


----------



## Abhishek83

I applied for ss489 Visa on 21/04/2018 medical done on 23rd all docs submitted now CO contacted on 17th aug for PF evidence, payslips, and certified copy of drivers license for residential proof 

as I am working in other city then my hometown but still I have my permanent residential written on my licence 

Never been registered for EPF 
Always my earning are over 15000₹ so I never paid PF

So my concern is all about residential proofs and PF what kind of documents I should provide to them ?
or should I write an explanatory email to CO and describe everything


----------



## JASN2015

rajhan said:


> DHA doesn't care about where you live as long as you live in a regional area, it is your nomination state who cares.
> Practically, many have done what you are planning and I haven't heard states ban anyone from 887 so far. But, there is no guarantee especially considering current circumstance, it is a risk you have to take, and no one can provide a solid answer.


hey buddy,
PLS DONT SPREAD WRONG INFORMATION, I think you have to be very careful before posting 
It is not the state who give you the grant for any visa, all the visa are handled by DHA but not any state.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhishek83 said:


> I applied for ss489 Visa on 21/04/2018 medical done on 23rd all docs submitted now CO contacted on 17th aug for PF evidence, payslips, and certified copy of drivers license for residential proof
> 
> as I am working in other city then my hometown but still I have my permanent residential written on my licence
> 
> Never been registered for EPF
> Always my earning are over 15000₹ so I never paid PF
> 
> So my concern is all about residential proofs and PF what kind of documents I should provide to them ?
> or should I write an explanatory email to CO and describe everything


Yes,you will have to convince the CO what your actual situation is and you may provide other evidence for the same.


----------



## sydtaz

Hi guys Just want to know what is the minimum English score required to apply 489visa Tasmania , I have 50 each in PTE Points break down Age-30 Study-15 Experience-10 State-10 PTE- 0(50each) Total- 55+10state


----------



## JASN2015

sydtaz said:


> Hi guys Just want to know what is the minimum English score required to apply 489visa Tasmania , I have 50 each in PTE Points break down Age-30 Study-15 Experience-10 State-10 PTE- 0(50each) Total- 55+10state


Minimum score is 50 for any of state, but it depends on the occupation


----------



## Nt_hopeful

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally, you must live and work in the sponsoring state (VIC) and then only you will be eligible to apply 887, if you still need to spend first 2 years then you need to get the permission from DHA otherwise you will not be granted 887.
> 
> Any time you can apply any visa no need to wait your existing one be expired.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I understand that,
> 
> So after I get granted 489, I can seek permission from DHA to spend the first 2 years in NSW first (because i want to wait for my 189 invite) and then if Idont get my 189/190 invite in the first 2 years of my 489, I will move to Melbourne and then after fullfilling the requirement of working for 1 year fulltime and living there for 2 years, I can still apply for 887?
> 
> Many thanks.
Click to expand...

AnxietyAttack9x, it is different if you are sponsored by a relative for 489 subclass. DHA site says 
Sponsored applicants: You can work in any designated area in any state or territory.
Nominated applicants: You must live and work in the state or territory that nominated you.
Refer: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/489-#tab-content-0
Scroll down till subheading "The visa", under that the sub-sub heading "Your obligations", click "sponsored applicants".

So you can be in NSW if you want but work in a designated area. 

As for your question about when to apply.
DHA site says 
"If you applied in Australia, you were granted a bridging visa when you lodged your application. The bridging visa will come into effect only if your current visa expires. A bridging visa lets you stay in Australia while your subclass 489 visa application is being processed."

Refer: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/489-#tab-content-1
Scroll down to Step 4, "After you apply">"Current Australian visa expires". 

Hope that helps.


----------



## vivkamboj

Abhishek83 said:


> I applied for ss489 Visa on 21/04/2018 medical done on 23rd all docs submitted now CO contacted on 17th aug for PF evidence, payslips, and certified copy of drivers license for residential proof
> 
> as I am working in other city then my hometown but still I have my permanent residential written on my licence
> 
> 
> 
> Never been registered for EPF
> Always my earning are over 15000₹ so I never paid PF
> 
> So my concern is all about residential proofs and PF what kind of documents I should provide to them ?
> or should I write an explanatory email to CO and describe everything


How many points you have claimed for experience and is it mentioned anywhere in your docs like pay slip that you have pf deduction in your salary... I mean how CO can ask for pf statement if you not provides any clue abt it.


----------



## gadepalliprasad

*489 central west 79 points 261311*

Hello guys,
I have dropped 489 EOI central west on 20th August 2018 for anzac code 261311 with 70 points.
1. Any one who received or have an idea, please do let me know how long will it take to know the status.
2. i am wondering why very less people are talking about central west?

Appreciate the response.

Thanks
Gadepalli


----------



## simranjit87

JASN2015 said:


> rajhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> DHA doesn't care about where you live as long as you live in a regional area, it is your nomination state who cares.
> Practically, many have done what you are planning and I haven't heard states ban anyone from 887 so far. But, there is no guarantee especially considering current circumstance, it is a risk you have to take, and no one can provide a solid answer.
> 
> 
> 
> hey buddy,
> PLS DONT SPREAD WRONG INFORMATION, I think you have to be very careful before posting
> It is not the state who give you the grant for any visa, all the visa are handled by DHA but not any state.
Click to expand...

Rajan is correct, after grant person can live any regional area in Australia. Even on immigration website department provide post code of regional areas. I have many frnds, they got nomination from NSW but they lived in Victoria, like in geelong, pakenham etc. Now most of them on 887 visa. According to immigration you can live in any regional area. Department have nothing to do with this. It's only regional body, who can ask you.


----------



## Akon

What the crap, I check Immi tracker everyday nothing over person named sac.melbourne. So annoying 😒


----------



## Shalinka

*VISA 489 - South Australia (Accountant)*

Hi Guys,

I am from Sri Lanka. I have lodged my EOI on state nomination for South Australia VISA 489 and still waiting for a confirmation from the state. Below are the details of my points and lodging date,

EOI date :- 17th July 2018
Occupation Code :- 221111: Accountant (General)

*Points*
Age :- 30 Points (27 Yrs)
Education :- 15 points
Experience : - 5 Points
English : - 20 points (PTE 79+)
State points :- 10 points (VISA 489)

Based on the above I have 80 points. But still worried about the possibilities as I went through an agent and I am sort of new to the rules and regulations in these types of VISAs. With the Fierce competition accountants have I doubt that the points that I have are adequate. Any predictions about the grant date :juggle:? would love to meet some fellow accountants who migrated and who are still in the process like me? 

Thanks
Shalinka


----------



## JASN2015

simranjit87 said:


> Rajan is correct, after grant person can live any regional area in Australia. Even on immigration website department provide post code of regional areas. I have many frnds, they got nomination from NSW but they lived in Victoria, like in geelong, pakenham etc. Now most of them on 887 visa. According to immigration you can live in any regional area. Department have nothing to do with this. It's only regional body, who can ask you.


oh,
INCORRECT INFORMATION,
Pls don't try to mislead people, I don't know why you people do this,
Living in a state other than on which they were sponsored is not ethical as well.
You make a commitment to state by writing to be get sponsored from them (regarding 190/489) 

All visas are granted by DHA not the state
To apply a visa you should fulfill the DHA's requirement first then the states wish
Its true that you can move on the permission on State and DHA (as they are interlinked somehow).


By seeing your profile you are already in Australia,so DO NOT MISLEAD PEOPLE AND PUT THEM INTO DANGER.

DO NOT JEOPARDIZE PEOPLES DREAM.


----------



## rajhan

JASN2015 said:


> hey buddy,
> PLS DONT SPREAD WRONG INFORMATION, I think you have to be very careful before posting
> It is not the state who give you the grant for any visa, all the visa are handled by DHA but not any state.


Budy, read the law before judge.
The 489 visa issued by DHA doesn't have any condition about staying in a specific state but only in regional area.
Thus, technically, you can live in any regional area with an SS nomiation without breaking any law.
It is the commitment statement that bond you to the nomination state, it a Moral constraints so far, thats why so many have broken it without legalistic consequences. But will this remain the same in two years time? No one knows, maybe yes, but if this is a no then it is a risk, thats why no one can give a concrete answer.
Be careful about judging, bro, careful, dont embarrass yourself.
You have spread some many wrong information about medicals and I just helped to correct without insulting you which you really should have got.


----------



## rajhan

JASN2015 said:


> oh,
> INCORRECT INFORMATION,
> Pls don't try to mislead people, I don't know why you people do this,
> Living in a state other than on which they were sponsored is not ethical as well.
> You make a commitment to state by writing to be get sponsored from them (regarding 190/489)
> 
> All visas are granted by DHA not the state
> To apply a visa you should fulfill the DHA's requirement first then the states wish
> Its true that you can move on the permission on State and DHA (as they are interlinked somehow).
> 
> 
> By seeing your profile you are already in Australia,so DO NOT MISLEAD PEOPLE AND PUT THEM INTO DANGER.
> 
> DO NOT JEOPARDIZE PEOPLES DREAM.


I am afraid you are the one misleading people. simranji is listing options for people and let them make their own decision. Living outside your nomination state is not an 100% right thing to do, but if people really have to so then they want to know the method and possible consequences. Not some guy judging from a moral high ground pretending to know-all.


----------



## JASN2015

rajhan said:


> Budy, read the law before judge.
> The 489 visa issued by DHA doesn't have any condition about staying in a specific state but only in regional area.
> Thus, technically, you can live in any regional area with an SS nomiation without breaking any law.
> It is the commitment statement that bond you to the nomination state, it a Moral constraints so far, thats why so many have broken it without legalistic consequences. But will this remain the same in two years time? No one knows, maybe yes, but if this is a no then it is a risk, thats why no one can give a concrete answer.
> Be careful about judging, bro, careful, dont embarrass yourself.
> You have spread some many wrong information about medicals and I just helped to correct without insulting you which you really should have got.


I also dont want insult you as well and make a debate with you as it is no use for beneficial of members here. 
Let members decide who is correct, who is wrong (regarding medicals, you could recheck what DHA recommends before and after 1st July, moreover I only pointed procedure of medicals prior to 1st July.you could recheck) 
Breaking rules is a series offense and its moral obligation as well and DHA definitely put more weight on current laws and legislation in near future and will not treat well in the when one is on the step of citizenship or PR (887) who have break the states rules and DHA rules.

Finally, you could get a 489 via and live anywhere in Ausi and then get your 887,PR,citizenship. I wish you for that.
But do NOT motivate people to BREAK LAWS 
AS BREAKING LAWS IS A OFFENSE


----------



## rajhan

JASN2015 said:


> I also dont want insult you as well and make a debate with you as it is no use for beneficial of members here.
> Let members decide who is correct, who is wrong (regarding medicals, you could recheck what DHA recommends before and after 1st July, moreover I only pointed procedure of medicals prior to 1st July.you could recheck)
> Breaking rules is a series offense and its moral obligation as well and DHA definitely put more weight on current laws and legislation in near future and will not treat well in the when one is on the step of citizenship or PR (887) who have break the states rules and DHA rules.
> 
> Finally, you could get a 489 via and live anywhere in Ausi and then get your 887,PR,citizenship. I wish you for that.
> But do NOT motivate people to BREAK LAWS
> AS BREAKING LAWS IS A OFFENSE


You post a long paragraph without knowing the difference between law and moral commitment. No one encourages anyone to not stick to their commitment statement, but people have the right to find a way out from situation such as cannot finding a job in nomination state but an offer comes from other state. 
BTW, about the medical thing, since you post after 1 July, why do you cite old policy and dont have an ear for correction but just kept arguing. Now I can see you know you were wrong so you use the excuse about before and after 1 july thing, but that wasn't your attitude when before. Now I am happy to say it one more time, you were completely wrong about CO contact, 190 and 489 applicant can and should have done medicals right after payment, no need to wait for CO contact.
DONT SPREAD WRONG INFORMATION TO YOUR FELLOW IMMIGRANTS!


----------



## JASN2015

rajhan said:


> You post a long paragraph without knowing the difference between law and moral commitment. No one encourages anyone to not stick to their commitment statement, but people have the right to find a way out from situation such as cannot finding a job in nomination state but an offer comes from other state.
> BTW, about the medical thing, since you post after 1 July, why do you cite old policy and dont have an ear for correction but just kept arguing. Now I can see you know you were wrong so you use the excuse about before and after 1 july thing, but that wasn't your attitude when before. Now I am happy to say it one more time, you were completely wrong about CO contact, 190 and 489 applicant can and should have done medicals right after payment, no need to wait for CO contact.
> DONT SPREAD WRONG INFORMATION TO YOUR FELLOW IMMIGRANTS!


Yes, you can NOT do medical upfront and its only after you pay the fee for 489 and 190 visas after 1st July but it is not applicable for 189.

I would say you migrants are migrants who get rid of their home countries providing series of evidence and commitments. 
As soon as they are entering the country, try to mess up the laws, legislation and some people convince them for the same by letting countries and authorities make their rules harder and reject applications due to unethical behavior of some migrants.
I still beg you friend, DO NOT MOTIVATE PEOPLE TO BREAK RULES AND PUT THEIR LIVES IN DANGER in the later steps their PR/citizenship process.


----------



## mariner2017

JASN2015 said:


> Yes, you can NOT do medical upfront and its only after you pay the fee for 489 and 190 visas after 1st July but it is not applicable for 189.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say you migrants are migrants who get rid of their home countries providing series of evidence and commitments.
> 
> As soon as they are entering the country, try to mess up the laws, legislation and some people convince them for the same by letting countries and authorities make their rules harder and reject applications due to unethical behavior of some migrants.
> 
> I still beg you friend, DO NOT MOTIVATE PEOPLE TO BREAK RULES AND PUT THEIR LIVES IN DANGER in the later steps their PR/citizenship process.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dollydesignz

*Sent you PM.*



Nt_hopeful said:


> dollydesignz, you didnt say why you asked about my occupation? Are you also nominated by NT? with the same occupation? Did you get your grant?



Sent you PM.


----------



## Johny68

Is 489 visa is point based or according to the time of application?????? If I have 80 points as a mechanical engineer, will it be beneficial or not for 489 visa


----------



## shivam7106

Hi people,

I dont want to say anything that who is correct or wrong in terms of moving states on visa subclass 489.

But, I know people who moved states earlier (prior 2015) they got their PR. However, I have seen cases where a person on visa 489 have received the mail from their sponsored state to come back and fulfill the so called "Moral obligation". One of my friend, have been asked very clearly to come back to NSW or else the state will inform the DHA about his moral conduct and will withdrew the points given to him by the state, resulting the deportation for the applicant.

Previously the Aussie immigration policies were very friendly. Even at the time when i applied for the PR it was very friendly and quick. But, lately the States and DHA are getting more stricter. 

Again, its a personal choice if someone wants to move state and doesn't care about the citizenship or PR. Its just, if caught, then you are in soup, else all good!

All the best to all my friends!


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Johny68 said:


> Is 489 visa is point based or according to the time of application?????? If I have 80 points as a mechanical engineer, will it be beneficial or not for 489 visa


It is point-based.
I'm not sure but I think if you're sponsored by a relative, then having high points will mean getting an invitation to apply (ITA) sooner. 
But once you've submitted ur application, it is in the queue and DHA processes according to their timelines.


----------



## Johny68

Nt_hopeful said:


> Johny68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is 489 visa is point based or according to the time of application?????? If I have 80 points as a mechanical engineer, will it be beneficial or not for 489 visa
> 
> 
> 
> It is point-based.
> I'm not sure but I think if you're sponsored by a relative, then having high points will mean getting an invitation to apply (ITA) sooner.
> But once you've submitted ur application, it is in the queue and DHA processes according to their timelines.
Click to expand...

If I apply 489 application, with 80 points, what would be the time taken by them for state's 10 points??............how much time would it take for my application to start processing by the department after ITA??


----------



## JG

shivam7106 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I dont want to say anything that who is correct or wrong in terms of moving states on visa subclass 489.
> 
> But, I know people who moved states earlier (prior 2015) they got their PR. However, I have seen cases where a person on visa 489 have received the mail from their sponsored state to come back and fulfill the so called "Moral obligation". One of my friend, have been asked very clearly to come back to NSW or else the state will inform the DHA about his moral conduct and will withdrew the points given to him by the state, resulting the deportation for the applicant.
> 
> Previously the Aussie immigration policies were very friendly. Even at the time when i applied for the PR it was very friendly and quick. But, lately the States and DHA are getting more stricter.
> 
> Again, its a personal choice if someone wants to move state and doesn't care about the citizenship or PR. Its just, if caught, then you are in soup, else all good!
> 
> All the best to all my friends!


I was just thinking how lucky you were as per your signature. Invite in April and grant in July.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Johny68 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johny68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is 489 visa is point based or according to the time of application?????? If I have 80 points as a mechanical engineer, will it be beneficial or not for 489 visa
> 
> 
> 
> It is point-based.
> I'm not sure but I think if you're sponsored by a relative, then having high points will mean getting an invitation to apply (ITA) sooner.
> But once you've submitted ur application, it is in the queue and DHA processes according to their timelines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I apply 489 application, with 80 points, what would be the time taken by them for state's 10 points??............how much time would it take for my application to start processing by the department after ITA??
Click to expand...

If you are going thru state nomination, the state has their own timeline for processing your nomination application, depending on the state you choose. For example, TAS's timeline is, if I remember, a couple of weeks and NT's timeline is 6-8 months, etc...it differs for each state or territory..please refer respective state websites...

After nomination, you will get ITA in a few days and you have 60 days to submit your 489 visa application with all docs.

After submitting, it's a waiting game. For those applying with state nomination, currently the timeline is 10-15 months.

Hope that helps.


----------



## shivam7106

josygeorge000 said:


> I was just thinking how lucky you were as per your signature. Invite in April and grant in July.


Hahahaha......Indeed i was 

Now i am looking at the processing time and its just way too much from what we use to have in our time. Also, during my time SA state nomination was *free of cost*


----------



## rajhan

shivam7106 said:


> Hahahaha......Indeed i was
> 
> Now i am looking at the processing time and its just way too much from what we use to have in our time. Also, during my time SA state nomination was *free of cost*


Less than 50 days, it must be a record!!!


----------



## JG

rajhan said:


> Less than 50 days, it must be a record!!!


It was not a record at that time. Even some 15 days also was happened. But now the minimum is 5 months.


----------



## rajhan

josygeorge000 said:


> It was not a record at that time. Even some 15 days also was happened. But now the minimum is 5 months.


15 days...
I do see some very short grant days on immitracker, some even claim less than 10 days.
Are they real？just feel too good to be true


----------



## JG

rajhan said:


> 15 days...
> I do see some very short grant days on immitracker, some even claim less than 10 days.
> Are they real？just feel too good to be true


Situations changed so much and predictions are not possible also.lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Akon

Ive been checking every day my lodgement date is 24th may so annoying its stuck at the moment? What could be the reason ?


----------



## oz_rockz

rajhan said:


> 15 days...
> I do see some very short grant days on immitracker, some even claim less than 10 days.
> Are they real？just feel too good to be true


Yes it was different then. Some used to get direct grant in 15 days. I had to wait nearly 3 months and I remember feeling frustrated with the seemingly endless wait.


----------



## JASN2015

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ants-move-sydney-and-melbourne-regional-areas


----------



## Abhishek83

I claimed 5 points for experience but I didn’t mention anything about PF anywhere


----------



## JASN2015

Abhishek83 said:


> I claimed 5 points for experience but I didn’t mention anything about PF anywhere


Is it mentioned in your payslips that PF has been deducted ?


----------



## palathi

Hi All,

With 75 points in 489 family sponsored program can i expect an invite near future?

I have applied for 489 family sponsored for western Australia last week. Just to know if some one has got invitation with 75 points. My occupation is system analyst.


----------



## Abhishek83

No it’s not mentioned on payslip


----------



## JASN2015

Abhishek83 said:


> No it’s not mentioned on payslip


most probably, you will not be asked it


----------



## JASN2015

palathi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With 75 points in 489 family sponsored program can i expect an invite near future?
> 
> I have applied for 489 family sponsored for western Australia last week. Just to know if some one has got invitation with 75 points. My occupation is system analyst.


In last round it was 80 points, so cant predict bro


----------



## Akon

Guys any grant ir co contact in sep ?


----------



## JASN2015

Akon said:


> Guys any grant ir co contact in sep ?



Not reported, 
when did you apply bro,


----------



## Abhishek83

Had co contact on 17th aug


----------



## Abhishek83

Yes they asked for PF evidence


----------



## Akon

I lodged on the 24th May. I see some activity on immi tracker.


----------



## Smarffy

Sorry but do you guys mind telling me what’s pf?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Smarffy said:


> Sorry but do you guys mind telling me what’s pf?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Providant funds, (like superannuation)


----------



## Amangupta1987

Hi All,

My occupation is Accountant (General).
Can I get invitation for 489 (Family sponsored) for Victoria state?


----------



## mahajan.divij37

Abhishek83 said:


> Yes they asked for PF evidence


Do you have PF account? Or proof? I am working in a company and they don't deduct PF. Let me know your situation.


----------



## JASN2015

Amangupta1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My occupation is Accountant (General).
> Can I get invitation for 489 (Family sponsored) for Victoria state?


Yes you can


----------



## Amangupta1987

JASN2015 said:


> Amangupta1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> My occupation is Accountant (General).
> Can I get invitation for 489 (Family sponsored) for Victoria state?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can
Click to expand...

But some people are saying that they do not issue invitation for 489 family sponsor as the accountant catergory is under prorata allottment.


----------



## JASN2015

Amangupta1987 said:


> But some people are saying that they do not issue invitation for 489 family sponsor as the accountant catergory is under prorata allottment.


that's because you should have high points 80,85 currently


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

JASN2015 said:


> that's because you should have high points 80,85 currently


Hello, 

I will have 80 points 189 and 90 points 489 (FS - Victoria State) next February 2019. 

Will there be chances? Which one will I be more likely to get an invite? 
How long would the processing time be?


----------



## Amangupta1987

JASN2015 said:


> Amangupta1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But some people are saying that they do not issue invitation for 489 family sponsor as the accountant catergory is under prorata allottment.
> 
> 
> 
> that's because you should have high points 80,85 currently
Click to expand...

If I have 80 points including 10 pts of FS then is there any chance?
Also will they prefer me over a person who has applied 189 with 75 points?
Kindly provide this information. It is very crucial for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amangupta1987

I can provide the detailed duties of my current job which I am continuing for last 6 years. But I dont have detailed duties of my earlier jobs. I do have the experience certificates, Is it necessary to provide detailed duties for the old jobs also?


----------



## sandymishra

*Any way to extend 489 Visa*

Hi,
Need help regarding extending 489 Visa? Any way to extend 489 Visa? Any way to stay after 489 gets expired?

I still have 1 year validity left but I need 1 more year extension to fulfill visa criteria.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

sandymishra said:


> Hi,
> Need help regarding extending 489 Visa? Any way to extend 489 Visa? Any way to stay after 489 gets expired?
> 
> I still have 1 year validity left but I need 1 more year extension to fulfill visa criteria.


sandymishra, I guess what you need to consider are Bridging visas. 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visi/visi/bridging-visas

You will have to read more on each of the Bridging visa to know which is the right one for you. 

However, if you submit your PR application, you will automatically be granted a bridging visa when your 489 expires. So you can continue to stay in Australia while your PR application is being processed. But of course to submit a PR application, you have to meet the criteria. 

So I guess you have to apply for one of the Bridging visas. Or you can ask DHA what to do.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Amangupta1987 said:


> I can provide the detailed duties of my current job which I am continuing for last 6 years. But I dont have detailed duties of my earlier jobs. I do have the experience certificates, Is it necessary to provide detailed duties for the old jobs also?


Amangupta, you need to provide all possible details whether you are claiming points for it or not. If you are not claiming points for the earlier jobs, then the evidence is not needed. But you will have to list all your main duties for all jobs, especially in Form 80.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

JASN2015 said:


> that's because you should have high points 80,85 currently


Hello, 

I will have 90 points for 489 FS by February next year for accounting and some people said i will still not get it: Here is what they said: 


Quote from skill select website - By these occupations they mean pro-rata occupations:

SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas, then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.


----------



## Amangupta1987

Nt_hopeful said:


> Amangupta1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide the detailed duties of my current job which I am continuing for last 6 years. But I dont have detailed duties of my earlier jobs. I do have the experience certificates, Is it necessary to provide detailed duties for the old jobs also?
> 
> 
> 
> Amangupta, you need to provide all possible details whether you are claiming points for it or not. If you are not claiming points for the earlier jobs, then the evidence is not needed. But you will have to list all your main duties for all jobs, especially in Form 80.
Click to expand...

I can provide myself. I have payslips, bank statements etc. Of previous all jobs also. But, the details of responsibilities signed by employer can be provided for only current job. Is there any problem with this?
Will I get points for all the jobs?


----------



## JASN2015

Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that I got my GRANT (it was a direct grant)

This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
Especially I must say thank you to,
Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,


----------



## KishoreR

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that I got my GRANT (it was a direct grant)


Congratulations JASN2015!!


----------



## Chriswahooper

Hey everyone, I've read quite a long way back in this thread and can't find what I'm after so I hope you don't mind me asking. Apologies if someone has already asked this / the information has already been posted! 

I'm in Australia now on a WHV and want to stay for good. Back in London I was working in Real Estate and want to get a 489 visa to stay in Victoria as a Property Manager (612112). On the Combined Current List of Eligible Occupations it states that I can only get a 489 State Nominated Skiled Regional Provisional visa. I'd need to go through the invited pathway as I don't have family here and do not hold any of the visas for the extended stay pathway. 

Q1: What does state nomination mean? Does that mean I have to work for the government itself? Or does that just mean the state in question has declared that it's short of Property Managers and will let you live & work there?

In terms of points I have sufficient points to pass, as below

Age - 30 points
English - 20 points
Skilled employment - 10 points
Bachelor degree - 15 points

Total - 75 points

Q2: Would I also get the extra 10 points from the nomination of the state or territory to live & work in a regional or low population growth metropolitan area?

Q3: Does anyone have a map of what constitutes the Melbourne metropolitan area? I've checked a few places, namely the ABS and the Post Office but they seem to be a little different. Plus also given it's where I'm going to live and work I'd like to know definitively!

Ideally I'd live in Geelong but I don't imagine that's possible as it's a high growth area from what I understand. The official website does declare which postcodes you can live in, but the list is hundreds of postcodes and it would take far too long to sit and plug each one into Google!

I understand that my next thing to do is have a skills assessment then do my EOI. 

Q4: Would I be given a bridging visa on the same terms as my WHV now because I'm currently in Australia and my WHV will run out by the time that this visa is (hopefully) granted. 

Then once I've completed one year of work and have lived somewhere appropriate for 2 years I'd be looking to apply for an 887 visa. 

Q5: Would I need to complete a new English, skills and health assessment? I understand that my health could deteriorate but surely my English wouldn't change! And presumably if my skills were enough to stay for a 4 year visa before they should be as relevant as previously!

-------------------------------

Once again thanks and apologies if this information has already been discussed earlier in this post!

All the best, 

Chris


----------



## Alexjay100

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that I got my GRANT (it was a direct grant)
> 
> This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
> Especially I must say thank you to,
> Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
> KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
> Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,


Congratulations JASN2015, Can you please share your timeline?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## chibaba chacho

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that I got my GRANT (it was a direct grant)
> 
> This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
> Especially I must say thank you to,
> Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
> KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
> Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,



Congratulations JASN2015!:clap2::clap2: Wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Amangupta1987 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amangupta1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide the detailed duties of my current job which I am continuing for last 6 years. But I dont have detailed duties of my earlier jobs. I do have the experience certificates, Is it necessary to provide detailed duties for the old jobs also?
> 
> 
> 
> Amangupta, you need to provide all possible details whether you are claiming points for it or not. If you are not claiming points for the earlier jobs, then the evidence is not needed. But you will have to list all your main duties for all jobs, especially in Form 80.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can provide myself. I have payslips, bank statements etc. Of previous all jobs also. But, the details of responsibilities signed by employer can be provided for only current job. Is there any problem with this?
> Will I get points for all the jobs?
Click to expand...

Depends on your skill assessment. The skill assessment letter you get will list out which of your jobs you can claim points. 

To get skill assessment you will need to prove your experience with proofs like experience letter, job roles n responsibilities, job title, payslips etc.. 

If you want the older jobs to be counted for your experience, you will need to prove that your earlier jobs have similar duties to your chosen occupation. If that is the case, you will have to get in touch with former bosses or managers to get the proofs.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that I got my GRANT (it was a direct grant)
> 
> This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
> Especially I must say thank you to,
> Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
> KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
> Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,


Congratulations, JASN2015! 😊


----------



## 489

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that I got my GRANT (it was a direct grant)
> 
> This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
> Especially I must say thank you to,
> Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
> KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
> Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,


Congratulations mate. As per my observation you are good soul, you always shared your knowledge in this group. That's why God you. Good luc. Enjoy your life.


----------



## AnandChahat

Hi all,
I am curious to know that how much time is EOI taking these days?
I have applied for EOI UNDER 489 FOR SA on 10th of July and still waiting for the response once I receive EOI then I will submit the application for Visa however I am wondering if anyone can help that, how much time is EOI taking these days? After two days we will complete two months from EOI submission day.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Chriswahooper said:


> Hey everyone, I've read quite a long way back in this thread and can't find what I'm after so I hope you don't mind me asking. Apologies if someone has already asked this / the information has already been posted!
> 
> I'm in Australia now on a WHV and want to stay for good. Back in London I was working in Real Estate and want to get a 489 visa to stay in Victoria as a Property Manager (612112). On the Combined Current List of Eligible Occupations it states that I can only get a 489 State Nominated Skiled Regional Provisional visa. I'd need to go through the invited pathway as I don't have family here and do not hold any of the visas for the extended stay pathway.
> 
> Q1: What does state nomination mean? Does that mean I have to work for the government itself? Or does that just mean the state in question has declared that it's short of Property Managers and will let you live & work there?
> 
> In terms of points I have sufficient points to pass, as below
> 
> Age - 30 points
> English - 20 points
> Skilled employment - 10 points
> Bachelor degree - 15 points
> 
> Total - 75 points
> 
> Q2: Would I also get the extra 10 points from the nomination of the state or territory to live & work in a regional or low population growth metropolitan area?
> 
> Q3: Does anyone have a map of what constitutes the Melbourne metropolitan area? I've checked a few places, namely the ABS and the Post Office but they seem to be a little different. Plus also given it's where I'm going to live and work I'd like to know definitively!
> 
> Ideally I'd live in Geelong but I don't imagine that's possible as it's a high growth area from what I understand. The official website does declare which postcodes you can live in, but the list is hundreds of postcodes and it would take far too long to sit and plug each one into Google!
> 
> I understand that my next thing to do is have a skills assessment then do my EOI.
> 
> Q4: Would I be given a bridging visa on the same terms as my WHV now because I'm currently in Australia and my WHV will run out by the time that this visa is (hopefully) granted.
> 
> Then once I've completed one year of work and have lived somewhere appropriate for 2 years I'd be looking to apply for an 887 visa.
> 
> Q5: Would I need to complete a new English, skills and health assessment? I understand that my health could deteriorate but surely my English wouldn't change! And presumably if my skills were enough to stay for a 4 year visa before they should be as relevant as previously!
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Once again thanks and apologies if this information has already been discussed earlier in this post!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Chris


Hello Chris. I'm no authority but I will share what I have found.

Q1: State nomination means the state has certain occupation shortages and can sponsor eligible candidates for 489 visa for 4 years. But you have to live n work in regional Victoria.

It seems one of the criteria for a VIC nomination for 489 is a job offer for your nominated occupation. 

Please read more at https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...killed-regional-provisional-visa-subclass-489

There is a lot of detail on that website.

Q2: Yes when you apply for 489 visa you get 10 points from the state. Your obligations with regards to 489 visa are also mentioned at the link above.

Q3: I found this site with all the postcodes of VIC. Maybe you can use it to see what does DHA mean by regional VIC. https://postcodes-australia.com/state-postcodes/vic

I did a quick check at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav...ed-Migration-applications/regional-growth#vic
According to the DHA site 3212 to 3334 postcodes are regional.
And 3220 is Geelong according to the above postcodes website. So seems Geelong is considered regional Victoria. You have to live n work there.

Seems you need to get skill assessment, job offer, then submit VIC nomination application online. Refer 1st link in this post. 

After getting nomination, then EOI and then submit visa application. 

Q4: I believe you can get a bridging visa while you wait for 489 visa to be processed. Refer https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visi/visi/bridging-visas

I'm not sure which bridging visa will have work rights so please check carefully.

However, if you apply for 489 while in Australia, you'll be granted a bridging visa. This bridging visa will come into effect only if your current visa expires.
Refer: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/489-#tab-content-1
See Step 4, "After you apply".

Q5: English test results are valid for 3 years, according to DHA site: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/489-

Scroll down to "Additional eligibility - invited pathway"> "English". Click "Competent English". 

Health obviously has to be taken again. I think it is valid for 1 year only. 

Skill assessment is valid for 3 years. Unless otherwise stated on your assessment letter.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

AnandChahat said:


> Hi all,
> I am curious to know that how much time is EOI taking these days?
> I have applied for EOI UNDER 489 FOR SA on 10th of July and still waiting for the response once I receive EOI then I will submit the application for Visa however I am wondering if anyone can help that, how much time is EOI taking these days? After two days we will complete two months from EOI submission day.
> Thank you in advance.


AnandChahat, if you are waiting for SA nomination, then you need to submit a nomination application with SA.
Refer http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process
Click " How to apply" tab.


----------



## JASN2015

KishoreR said:


> Congratulations JASN2015!!


Thanks a lot bro


----------



## JASN2015

Alexjay100 said:


> Congratulations JASN2015, Can you please share your timeline?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot my brother,


----------



## JASN2015

chibaba chacho said:


> Congratulations JASN2015!:clap2::clap2: Wish you all the best for the future.


Thank you very much dute,,wish you all the best


----------



## JASN2015

489 said:


> Congratulations mate. As per my observation you are good soul, you always shared your knowledge in this group. That's why God you. Good luc. Enjoy your life.


Thanks for wish me and for your kind words bro, May god on your case and wishing you a good luck for your future too.


----------



## JASN2015

Nt_hopeful said:


> Congratulations, JASN2015! 😊


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## Nt_hopeful

JASN2015 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, JASN2015! 😊
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot mate
Click to expand...

What IED is given in your grant letter?


----------



## JASN2015

Nt_hopeful said:


> What IED is given in your grant letter?


May 2019


----------



## Alexjay100

JASN2015 said:


> May 2019


Are you Samura from telegram group? Please clarify. Sorry for asking you this question 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Alexjay100 said:


> Are you Samura from telegram group? Please clarify. Sorry for asking you this question
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Yes Mr Oluwa.....


----------



## Awaisi

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey guys, as some of you know that I have received NJ Letter couple of days ago..now I am working on preparing my answer to department and realising with my everything clarification that how DIBP’s verification system and their ways to conduct an employment verification put a genuine applicant in trouble. In my case I get to know that 4 out of 6 questions that department asked me to justify raised just because of the lack of communication between two officers who came and interviewed us at our workplace.
> It’s really heartbreaking to get a NJ after 10 months of wait and even worst to know that NJ you received is just because the people of department not communicated with each other properly, made them to send me the objections.
> Just sharing my frustration with you guys.
> Thanks


Hi Dear,

Did u get reply from Immi Department regarding ur issue ?? Are us safe or not ?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello everyone, 

I really hope you can help me with this: 

Hello, 

By February 2019 I will have 90 points for 489 (Family Sponsored) (80 points + 10 points). My occupation is Accountant (General) 

My uncle is a citizen for more than a decade and he is living/working full time in Melbourne. 

I thought I would definitely get an invite for sure for 489 FS, however, some people told me that It's almost impossible because for pro rata occupations all 189 EOI's at all point levels have to be invited before a 489 (FS) invitation can be issued. 

This means all Accountants at 65, 70, 75, and 80+ points would have to be invited before I would have a chance at getting a 489 (FS) invite. That is not going to happen in the foreseeable future.

Is this true?


----------



## Amangupta1987

Plz let me know that is it true?


----------



## JASN2015

Amangupta1987 said:


> Plz let me know that is it true?


If you have 90, you would definitely have a chance


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

JASN2015 said:


> If you have 90, you would definitely have a chance


Even if it is a pro-rata occupation - Accountant? 

Someone told us that 90 points for 489 is useless because all Accountants at 65, 70, 75, and 80+ points would have to be invited before I would have a chance at getting a 489 (FS) invite.


----------



## shivam7106

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that I got my GRANT (it was a direct grant)


Congratulations Jasn........Very soon will see you on this side of the world!!


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> Congratulations Jasn........Very soon will see you on this side of the world!!


Thanks a lot my brother,
seen you in Adelaide soon 
please be ready with a bottle of wine


----------



## Amangupta1987

JASN2015 said:


> Amangupta1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plz let me know that is it true?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have 90, you would definitely have a chance
Click to expand...

But if I have only 80?


----------



## Rajesh2323

Awaisi said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, as some of you know that I have received NJ Letter couple of days ago..now I am working on preparing my answer to department and realising with my everything clarification that how DIBP’s verification system and their ways to conduct an employment verification put a genuine applicant in trouble. In my case I get to know that 4 out of 6 questions that department asked me to justify raised just because of the lack of communication between two officers who came and interviewed us at our workplace.
> It’s really heartbreaking to get a NJ after 10 months of wait and even worst to know that NJ you received is just because the people of department not communicated with each other properly, made them to send me the objections.
> Just sharing my frustration with you guys.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear,
> 
> Did u get reply from Immi Department regarding ur issue ?? Are us safe or not ?
Click to expand...

Hey, not yet dear.. submited my response a month ago... and now waiting for the outcome. Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Mandeepau

Hii to all members, I am new and have a question regarding 489 Regional Sponsorship. Is there anyone who have claimed his/her work condition by driving uber? 2 years living and one year work make sense but can someone use uber work to fullfil the condition. 
Thanks in advance 
Mandeep


----------



## Ahmed94

hi i want to know what are the chances of getting invitation with 70-75 points for mechanical engineer 
state- Tasmania
experience-9 months in engineering field. Moreover, is it necessary to work in your respective field in order to get sponsored by the govt. in tasmania.. please advise me because i am a onshore applicant.
Thankyou for your time


----------



## Chriswahooper

Nt_hopeful that's all incredibly useful thank you. It hadn't occurred to me that the job I want to do has to be on both the governments Combined List of Eligible Occupations _and_ the states list of occupations. 

Unfortunately for me the Property Manager role isn't eligible in Victoria so I'll need to look elsewhere!

If you get a visa based on experience in a certain role would you have to get a job in a highly relevant field? Also do you know how long you have to get a job once a visa is granted?

Thanks again everyone, and congrats to those who've gotten their visas!


----------



## AliceNg

Hi Bro,

I have submitted all docs for visa 489 application but still haven’t done the health check. I heard that health check will expire within 6 months but now the current processing time for 489 increases( around 7 to 10 months). So what happen with my health check outcome if it expire? Need redo it or should I wait for few months from the date lodge visa then do it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rajhan

AliceNg said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I have submitted all docs for visa 489 application but still haven’t done the health check. I heard that health check will expire within 6 months but now the current processing time for 489 increases( around 7 to 10 months). So what happen with my health check outcome if it expire? Need redo it or should I wait for few months from the date lodge visa then do it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The health check normally valid for 1 year. In some cases, the applicants were found having a health condition and the health check will expire sooner accordingly.


----------



## AsifRehman

Today is 11th September 2018, Can any one confirm *ITA* status.


----------



## AliceNg

rajhan said:


> AliceNg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bro,
> 
> I have submitted all docs for visa 489 application but still haven’t done the health check. I heard that health check will expire within 6 months but now the current processing time for 489 increases( around 7 to 10 months). So what happen with my health check outcome if it expire? Need redo it or should I wait for few months from the date lodge visa then do it?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> The health check normally valid for 1 year. In some cases, the applicants were found having a health condition and the health check will expire sooner accordingly.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply

Cheers


----------



## sandymishra

*Thanks*



Nt_hopeful said:


> sandymishra, I guess what you need to consider are Bridging visas.
> 
> 
> You will have to read more on each of the Bridging visa to know which is the right one for you.
> 
> However, if you submit your PR application, you will automatically be granted a bridging visa when your 489 expires. So you can continue to stay in Australia while your PR application is being processed. But of course to submit a PR application, you have to meet the criteria.
> 
> So I guess you have to apply for one of the Bridging visas. Or you can ask DHA what to do.


Thanks for the reply. Tried contacting DHA. No one is sure about it. No solution mentioned. 

Anyone ever applied for bridging visa for extended stay with 489 Visa? Please help.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

AliceNg said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I have submitted all docs for visa 489 application but still haven’t done the health check. I heard that health check will expire within 6 months but now the current processing time for 489 increases( around 7 to 10 months). So what happen with my health check outcome if it expire? Need redo it or should I wait for few months from the date lodge visa then do it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


AliceNg, the DHA site says to upload all docs to speed processing. So I don't know if doing health later will be beneficial. As far as I understand it, some ppl got their grants even when their health or PCC had expired. It's up to the CO. They may accept it or they may ask for new health or PCC.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Chriswahooper said:


> Nt_hopeful that's all incredibly useful thank you. It hadn't occurred to me that the job I want to do has to be on both the governments Combined List of Eligible Occupations _and_ the states list of occupations.
> 
> Unfortunately for me the Property Manager role isn't eligible in Victoria so I'll need to look elsewhere!
> 
> If you get a visa based on experience in a certain role would you have to get a job in a highly relevant field? Also do you know how long you have to get a job once a visa is granted?
> 
> Thanks again everyone, and congrats to those who've gotten their visas!


Chriswahooper, DHA website just says you can work in your nominated occupation or closely related one. I guess an example for closely related occupation for property manager would be real estate agent, business broker, real estate representative.

489 visa is a 4 year visa. The sooner you get a job and fulfill the PR requirements, the sooner you can apply for PR.

From other people's posts and other forums, I gather once you get 489 visa, you can take one any job. Just keep records of any employment you take on. 887 Visa's condition is 2 years living in regional area and 1 year working full time in regional area. 

You can meet the work requirement if you worked at least 35 hours a week in one full-time job or in two part-time jobs. You can include any paid employment or self-employment, and you will need to be able to provide evidence of your employment claims

So it doesn't say what kind of job you do, just that it should be full time and paid. I also read somewhere that casual employment (not sure what that is) is not considered.


----------



## mianshahid

Hello,

Is there anybody who had applied in May, 2018 for 489 visa, got any response or CO contact?

Any body could tell me, Is this a must thing that applicant will be notified when CO is allocated to his/her application?

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015

mianshahid said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there anybody who had applied in May, 2018 for 489 visa, got any response or CO contact?
> 
> Any body could tell me, Is this a must thing that applicant will be notified when CO is allocated to his/her application?
> 
> Cheers




Some CO notify it when assessment begins some are not (Generally 20% are notified).


----------



## mianshahid

JASN2015 said:


> Some CO notify it when assessment begins some are not (Generally 20% are notified).


Thank you,

I saw that you have got grant with in 3 months. Amazing..

Congrats.


----------



## AliceNg

Hi All,

After lodged visa 489, how can I get HAP ID? 
As information from DHA, I understand that need to wait them provide me HAP ID. Pls correct me

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_

AliceNg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After lodged visa 489, how can I get HAP ID?
> As information from DHA, I understand that need to wait them provide me HAP ID. Pls correct me
> 
> Cheers


Visit your application on immiaccount, click on health assessment, generate HAPID after filling declaration information there. Download referral letter and schedule your medical appointment at nearest DHA approved hospital.

All the Best!


----------



## AliceNg

Abhi_ said:


> Visit your application on immiaccount, click on health assessment, generate HAPID after filling declaration information there. Download referral letter and schedule your medical appointment at nearest DHA approved hospital.
> 
> All the Best!


Many thanks Abhi

Cheers


----------



## Smarffy

Where to upload spouse ielts? Can’t find it in immi account secondary applicant tab. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happie_Singh

I just received my invitation from QL. I wanted to know that my wife is expecting and expected delivery date is end of October so should i wait for visa application till the birth or applied visa and later on applied for the prospective kid through change of circumstances form.
please advice... and is there any fee for change of circumstances?

Thnx in advance!


----------



## Amangupta1987

Is there any Accountant general in this forum who has received an invitation for 489 FS visa in this year?


----------



## Tim2005

Happie_Singh said:


> I just received my invitation from QL. I wanted to know that my wife is expecting and expected delivery date is end of October so should i wait for visa application till the birth or applied visa and later on applied for the prospective kid through change of circumstances form.
> please advice... and is there any fee for change of circumstances?
> 
> Thnx in advance!


Your invitation is valid for 2 month,so you can feel free to wait until baby shows up and then lodge.Make sure your documents all prepared


----------



## mianshahid

hello to all,

any news regarding May 489 applicants or others too?

too much Silence

cheers


----------



## JASN2015

Happie_Singh said:


> I just received my invitation from QL. I wanted to know that my wife is expecting and expected delivery date is end of October so should i wait for visa application till the birth or applied visa and later on applied for the prospective kid through change of circumstances form.
> please advice... and is there any fee for change of circumstances?
> 
> Thnx in advance!


Its better lodge now and include your baby later to the application, that way will reduce your visa fee as well AFAIK.


----------



## mianshahid

JASN2015 said:


> Its better lodge now and include your baby later to the application, that way will reduce your visa fee as well AFAIK.


Hey,

What does this means ," IMMI commencement mail"?

Thank you


----------



## JASN2015

mianshahid said:


> Hey,
> 
> What does this means ," IMMI commencement mail"?
> 
> Thank you


Some COs let the applicants know when they starts working on the application.


----------



## mianshahid

JASN2015 said:


> Some COs let the applicants know when they starts working on the application.


Thank you.. got it ..


----------



## chibaba chacho

Guys, I am confused. Please help. Form 1496i says *A member of your family unit can be your:
• partner – married or de facto (same or opposite sex); or
• dependent child, up to 23 years of age (there are some
exceptions, see below under ‘Eligible child’).*


QUESTION 10 in Immi Account. 

*Non-migrating members of the family unit

Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
Yes No*

I am not married and do not have a child. My only family is my parents and my siblings who are not migrating with me. Do I have to fill in Question 10 in ImmiAccount since their definition of family unit does not apply to me?

On the contrary, if I select *YES* on Question 10 in ImmiAccount under *Relationship to the primary applicant* there are options like Aunt/Brother/Child/.../Mother-in-law/Sister/ etc. Does that mean I have to say yes to question 10?

I have already provided details of my family on Form 80 under questions 44 and 45.
​


----------



## Ellaxandra

Hi All! Anyone here who already applied or already got NT nomination for Finance Manager? May I ask what are the docs you submitted to prove employability and can you share your format of the commitment letter? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ellaxandra

In addition, for 489 applicants in Northern Territory is there a chance to get selected if your points is not that high enough but you have submitted all the docs required?


----------



## malikraza

I have applied in December 2017 at that time the time period taken for 489 visa was 5 to 8 months showed on home affairs website according to that my time period is now over. i should have received my grant.
i just want to ask you guys where to contact for getting information of the reasons of delay, is there any way to contact Case officer or any other authorized person


----------



## simranjit87

malikraza said:


> I have applied in December 2017 at that time the time period taken for 489 visa was 5 to 8 months showed on home affairs website according to that my time period is now over. i should have received my grant.
> i just want to ask you guys where to contact for getting information of the reasons of delay, is there any way to contact Case officer or any other authorized person


Don't worry mate, I have applied in September 2017 and still waiting.


----------



## malikraza

aw, how many dependents do u have as i have heard the more dependents means 

a more time taken


----------



## Happie_Singh

JASN2015 said:


> Its better lodge now and include your baby later to the application, that way will reduce your visa fee as well AFAIK.


Sorry! How would it reduce it??? I will have to pay it later as well...


----------



## Happie_Singh

One more querry... As i posted it on other forum as well but unfortunately no response!

I have applied for QL (489). I wanted to know that where should I land??
I did lil bit research on 489 regional areas... I am little bit confuse between Sunshine Coast or Townsville. By profession i am a banker from India.
Can anyone help me out pls...


----------



## mianshahid

malikraza said:


> I have applied in December 2017 at that time the time period taken for 489 visa was 5 to 8 months showed on home affairs website according to that my time period is now over. i should have received my grant.
> i just want to ask you guys where to contact for getting information of the reasons of delay, is there any way to contact Case officer or any other authorized person


Thats strange, any ways Did CO contacted you for any further actions?? Also had you received the email when CO start reviewing your application ? and whats the current status of your application ?


----------



## mianshahid

simranjit87 said:


> Don't worry mate, I have applied in September 2017 and still waiting.


whats your current status?


----------



## raman15091987

mianshahid said:


> Thats strange, any ways Did CO contacted you for any further actions?? Also had you received the email when CO start reviewing your application ? and whats the current status of your application ?


mate i applied on 25 september and got my grant on 25 june. 886 visa is not on priority list. so they will take their time. and if u ask them the reason for delay they will simply reply thats our standard procedure

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## raman15091987

raman15091987 said:


> mate i applied on 25 september and got my grant on 25 june. 886 visa is not on priority list. so they will take their time. and if u ask them the reason for delay they will simply reply thats our standard procedure
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


sorry typing mistake. it is 887

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## malikraza

My application showing ''in process'' , co contacted in Feb 18, 
just waiting since Feb


----------



## raman15091987

malikraza said:


> My application showing ''in process'' , co contacted in Feb 18,
> just waiting since Feb


it will be showing as it is.. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## malikraza

raman15091987 said:


> it will be showing as it is..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


can i contact to co


----------



## raman15091987

malikraza said:


> can i contact to co


yes through email id provided to you. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doraemei

Hi all,

Is there anyone who's still waiting for the outcome from NSW Orana's assessment? Orana has received my payment and application via my migration agent on 13th August. Till date, the status of my application is still "application received". Previously, I was told by my agent that Orana will take about 8-10 weeks to assess the application. However, today when I called Orana, the lady told me due to a large volume of application, the assessment will take another 3-6 MONTHS. I wonder if I have heard wrongly. Can someone please advise if you have heard anything from Orana?


----------



## saravanakumar1989

Doraemei said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there anyone who's still waiting for the outcome from NSW Orana's assessment? Orana has received my payment and application via my migration agent on 13th August. Till date, the status of my application is still "application received". Previously, I was told by my agent that Orana will take about 8-10 weeks to assess the application. However, today when I called Orana, the lady told me due to a large volume of application, the assessment will take another 3-6 MONTHS. I wonder if I have heard wrongly. Can someone please advise if you have heard anything from Orana?


That's true. I applied on 13th july to orana. Still waiting. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanakumar1989

saravanakumar1989 said:


> That's true. I applied on 13th july to orana. Still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


As you are aware, RDA Orana has been inundated with applications and enquirys since the middle of June 2018.

Whilst we have the capacity to assess your applications quite rapidly, and indeed have bought more staff on board to speed this process up, we are limited by the number of applications we are able to submit for nomination on a weekly basis. This does however mean that we are able to give you an estimate of how long it may be for your application to be submitted for Nomination by the State of NSW.

We anticipate;
· Those applications submitted Online in July to begin being submitted in mid-late October and these will be complete by the end of December.
· Those applications submitted Online in August will commence at the end of December and be completed by the end of March 2019.
We have been inundated with requests for priority assessment for those with expiring visas. In the past we have endeavoured to assist you in extenuating circumstances, however, due to the sheer number of those claiming expiring visas,
THERE WILL BE NO PRIORITISATION OF ASSESSMENTS due to expiration of visas.
If your visa is due to expire before the time we anticipate having your application assessed, please make other arrangements.
For those of you that the above timeline does not suit, we would ask you to REPLY TO THIS EMAIL by the end of September and we will arrange a refund of your application fee. Refunds will be processed in the second half of October 2018.

Thank you for your patience in this matter and your understanding of how difficult it can be to manage extreme workflows and customer expectations.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doraemei

Is this the email reply from RDA Orana? Gosh! 





saravanakumar1989 said:


> As you are aware, RDA Orana has been inundated with applications and enquirys since the middle of June 2018.
> 
> Whilst we have the capacity to assess your applications quite rapidly, and indeed have bought more staff on board to speed this process up, we are limited by the number of applications we are able to submit for nomination on a weekly basis. This does however mean that we are able to give you an estimate of how long it may be for your application to be submitted for Nomination by the State of NSW.
> 
> We anticipate;
> · Those applications submitted Online in July to begin being submitted in mid-late October and these will be complete by the end of December.
> · Those applications submitted Online in August will commence at the end of December and be completed by the end of March 2019.
> We have been inundated with requests for priority assessment for those with expiring visas. In the past we have endeavoured to assist you in extenuating circumstances, however, due to the sheer number of those claiming expiring visas,
> THERE WILL BE NO PRIORITISATION OF ASSESSMENTS due to expiration of visas.
> If your visa is due to expire before the time we anticipate having your application assessed, please make other arrangements.
> For those of you that the above timeline does not suit, we would ask you to REPLY TO THIS EMAIL by the end of September and we will arrange a refund of your application fee. Refunds will be processed in the second half of October 2018.
> 
> Thank you for your patience in this matter and your understanding of how difficult it can be to manage extreme workflows and customer expectations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanakumar1989

Doraemei said:


> Is this the email reply from RDA Orana? Gosh!


Yes 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doraemei

It means I will only get an outcome in March 2019! That's 7 months from the day I lodged my application. 

Do you know if other regional state in NSW have equally long wait for the nomination outcome? Can we apply for other NSW regional state while waiting for the outcome from Orana?





saravanakumar1989 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mianshahid

hey all,

Anyone who submitted 489 application in May got any response or any status change?

I have submitted application on 29 May, no status change.. still the same.

Cheers


----------



## vivkamboj

mianshahid said:


> hey all,
> 
> Anyone who submitted 489 application in May got any response or any status change?
> 
> I have submitted application on 29 May, no status change.. still the same.
> 
> Cheers



I hv applied on 24th March...still status is received.


----------



## mianshahid

vivkamboj said:


> I hv applied on 24th March...still status is received.


Any CO contact or commencement email ?


----------



## vivkamboj

mianshahid said:


> vivkamboj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hv applied on 24th March...still status is received.
> 
> 
> 
> Any CO contact or commencement email ?
Click to expand...


No ...nothing so far...close to six months


----------



## malikraza

raman15091987 said:


> yes through email id provided to you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk



I have applied through an agent. He has told me that they donot received any Case officer email Id. how can i get this email id, will u please share


----------



## raman15091987

malikraza said:


> I have applied through an agent. He has told me that they donot received any Case officer email Id. how can i get this email id, will u please share


it should be on acknowledgement letter

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## simranjit87

No dependents


----------



## simranjit87

malikraza said:


> aw, how many dependents do u have as i have heard the more dependents means
> 
> a more time taken


No dependents


----------



## simranjit87

mianshahid said:


> simranjit87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry mate, I have applied in September 2017 and still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> whats your current status?
Click to expand...

Further assessment


----------



## mianshahid

simranjit87 said:


> Further assessment


what, i understood and that is they have their own criteria, what, when, how? will remain a puzzle.


----------



## JASN2015

malikraza said:


> aw, how many dependents do u have as i have heard the more dependents means
> 
> a more time taken


No bro,
Its not true


----------



## JASN2015

mianshahid said:


> what, i understood and that is they have their own criteria, what, when, how? will remain a puzzle.


true


----------



## 489

It's been more than 12 months w8ing period. 
.Visa applied-Sep 2017
.Co contact may 2018 request for more documents. 
.Documents uploded with in 15 days. 
Till now w8ing 😪
It's very painful.


----------



## Abhi_

489 said:


> It's been more than 12 months w8ing period.
> .Visa applied-Sep 2017
> .Co contact may 2018 request for more documents.
> .Documents uploded with in 15 days.
> Till now w8ing 😪
> It's very painful.


you have applied for which state?


----------



## 489

Abhi_ said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been more than 12 months w8ing period.
> .Visa applied-Sep 2017
> .Co contact may 2018 request for more documents.
> .Documents uploded with in 15 days.
> Till now w8ing 😪
> It's very painful.
> 
> 
> 
> you have applied for which state?
Click to expand...

N.T


----------



## mianshahid

489 said:


> N.T


ohh thats quite strange.. if you dont mind in telling what type of documents he demanded? what was your status before CO contact and what is your current status?


----------



## 489

mianshahid said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> N.T
> 
> 
> 
> ohh thats quite strange.. if you dont mind in telling what type of documents he demanded? what was your status before CO contact and what is your current status?
Click to expand...

 more documents of employment proofs such as bank statements in which salary cmng to accounts. All submitted till now w8ing for golden mail.


----------



## mianshahid

489 said:


> more documents of employment proofs such as bank statements in which salary cmng to accounts. All submitted till now w8ing for golden mail.


Good luck


----------



## mianshahid

Dear all,

Anyone who have submitted application in May, 2018 received commencement email or CO contact except the one person who got direct grant  ?

Cheers


----------



## mianshahid

JASN2015 said:


> true


Hello,

Today i have received email from DIB, mentioning that documents are needed to process your application.. but they have not highlighted any specific document except the checklist and acceptance of documents in the ATTACHED DOCUMENTS section of the online application..

Although i have attached all documents.. 
The status changed to initial assessment ..

Is this a commencement email and i have to say yes i have attached all the documents.

??
regards


----------



## AnandChahat

Hi all,
I am curious to know that how much time is EOI taking these days?
I have applied for EOI UNDER 489 FOR SA on 10th of July and still waiting for the response once I receive EOI then I will submit the application for Visa however I am wondering if anyone can help that, how much time is EOI taking these days? Its been more than 2 month since EOI submission day.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## mianshahid

AnandChahat said:


> Hi all,
> I am curious to know that how much time is EOI taking these days?
> I have applied for EOI UNDER 489 FOR SA on 10th of July and still waiting for the response once I receive EOI then I will submit the application for Visa however I am wondering if anyone can help that, how much time is EOI taking these days? Its been more than 2 month since EOI submission day.
> Thank you in advance.


Hello,
You need to apply to SA for Sate sponsorship and than by default you will be invited through EOI upon your nomination by SA .
Cheers


----------



## saravanakumar1989

AnandChahat said:


> Hi all,
> I am curious to know that how much time is EOI taking these days?
> I have applied for EOI UNDER 489 FOR SA on 10th of July and still waiting for the response once I receive EOI then I will submit the application for Visa however I am wondering if anyone can help that, how much time is EOI taking these days? Its been more than 2 month since EOI submission day.
> Thank you in advance.


Here's the processing time









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arnolds

hi all, can i apply for NSW or other states directly on their website for nomination for 489 visa?? i have 75 pts including family sponsor points and my brother is citizen living in Victoria state?

261313- 2 july EOI

Kindly guide. TIA.


----------



## KishoreR

Hi all,
I just found out I didn't ​fill some parts of the form 80 I submitted properly. Is it okay if I fill and submit another for 80 again? Or should I wait for a CO to contact me?


----------



## mianshahid

KishoreR said:


> Hi all,
> I just found out I didn't ​fill some parts of the form 80 I submitted properly. Is it okay if I fill and submit another for 80 again? Or should I wait for a CO to contact me?


Yes you can upload a new one with the title of "updated"//

Cheers


----------



## double07

*Applying for SA 489 visa while still on 500*

Hello everyone,

Please, I will like to know if it is possible to apply for SA 489 visa while I am still on 500 visa in Victoria.

I have all the required experience and before leaving my country.

Now am in my last semester on 500 visa.


----------



## babala87

342314 : Elec Eqpmt trade worker
Age- 30 points*
PTE 50+ each - 0 Points
Diploma- 10 Points
TRA Positive skill assessment- 15 (10th Sep 2018)
EOI submitted(55+10points) VIC- 24th Sep 2018 (489)

Any Suggestion goes for 190 visa or stick with 489 with Estimate Waiting Time.


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi guys,

Do we get any email when our application starts processing ? Is there anyway to check that


----------



## simranjit87

double07 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please, I will like to know if it is possible to apply for SA 489 visa while I am still on 500 visa in Victoria.
> 
> I have all the required experience and before leaving my country.
> 
> Now am in my last semester on 500 visa.


Yes you can apply


----------



## JASN2015

double07 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please, I will like to know if it is possible to apply for SA 489 visa while I am still on 500 visa in Victoria.
> 
> I have all the required experience and before leaving my country.
> 
> 
> Now am in my last semester on 500 visa.


Definitely you can


----------



## JASN2015

babala87 said:


> 342314 : Elec Eqpmt trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> PTE 50+ each - 0 Points
> Diploma- 10 Points
> TRA Positive skill assessment- 15 (10th Sep 2018)
> EOI submitted(55+10points) VIC- 24th Sep 2018 (489)
> 
> Any Suggestion goes for 190 visa or stick with 489 with Estimate Waiting Time.


Increasing points from English (PTE/IELTS) would be an advantage.


----------



## JASN2015

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do we get any email when our application starts processing ? Is there anyway to check that


hei buddy you got the grant ??
congratulations bro.


----------



## david.barn.12

saravanakumar1989 said:


> Here's the processing time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi,

I've been informed by my agent that EOIs have been invited under this category (489) this week for SA. I had lodged my application on July 21st (PTE 84, pts=80) and still waiting. As per the information you have provided, the processing is likely to be delayed!
Any comments?

Regards,


----------



## Abhishek83

Happy to let you know guys got my grant today


----------



## Abhishek83

Here is my timeline 

Profession- cook

Pathway 2 

Assessment +ve 23/11/2017

Ielts- 7.5/7.5/6.5/6.5 overall 7

SA sponsorship applied on 20/02/2018

SA sponsorship granted on 07/03/18

PCC appointment 04/04/2018

Visa filed on 21/04/2018

Medical done on 23/04/2018

CO contacts on 17/08/2018

Visa granted on 25/09/2018


----------



## JASN2015

Abhishek83 said:


> Happy to let you know guys got my grant today


Many many congratulations bro


----------



## JASN2015

david.barn.12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been informed by my agent that EOIs have been invited under this category (489) this week for SA. I had lodged my application on July 21st (PTE 84, pts=80) and still waiting. As per the information you have provided, the processing is likely to be delayed!
> Any comments?
> 
> Regards,


It may take 1 to 4 weeks from now.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

As per the current trend. I think you can expect on December. I applied n 18th july. Still waiting.


david.barn.12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been informed by my agent that EOIs have been invited under this category (489) this week for SA. I had lodged my application on July 21st (PTE 84, pts=80) and still waiting. As per the information you have provided, the processing is likely to be delayed!
> Any comments?
> 
> Regards,


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexjay100

Abhishek83 said:


> Here is my timeline
> 
> Profession- cook
> 
> Pathway 2
> 
> Assessment +ve 23/11/2017
> 
> Ielts- 7.5/7.5/6.5/6.5 overall 7
> 
> SA sponsorship applied on 20/02/2018
> 
> SA sponsorship granted on 07/03/18
> 
> PCC appointment 04/04/2018
> 
> Visa filed on 21/04/2018
> 
> Medical done on 23/04/2018
> 
> CO contacts on 17/08/2018
> 
> Visa granted on 25/09/2018


Congratulations Brother 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanakumar1989

Abhishek83 said:


> Here is my timeline
> 
> Profession- cook
> 
> Pathway 2
> 
> Assessment +ve 23/11/2017
> 
> Ielts- 7.5/7.5/6.5/6.5 overall 7
> 
> SA sponsorship applied on 20/02/2018
> 
> SA sponsorship granted on 07/03/18
> 
> PCC appointment 04/04/2018
> 
> Visa filed on 21/04/2018
> 
> Medical done on 23/04/2018
> 
> CO contacts on 17/08/2018
> 
> Visa granted on 25/09/2018


Congratulations bro! Wish you all the very best for your new beginning. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomie

Occupation : 224111
EA positive - May-2018
IELTS: 6-June-2018
EOI: 6-June-2018 (190 - NSW) 
EOI: 20-Jul-2018 (489 - QL)
QL Pre-invite: 21-08-2018
QL Invitation: 24-09-2018
Visa lodging, 489 : In Process


----------



## JASN2015

Nomie said:


> Occupation : 224111
> EA positive - May-2018
> IELTS: 6-June-2018
> EOI: 6-June-2018 (190 - NSW)
> EOI: 20-Jul-2018 (489 - QL)
> QL Pre-invite: 21-08-2018
> QL Invitation: 24-09-2018
> Visa lodging, 489 : In Process


good luck for your visa process


----------



## Nomie

JASN2015 said:


> good luck for your visa process


Thank you JASN2015


----------



## RockyRaj

Hey guys, I follow Iscah Australia Migration on FB. Today they have posted that there are some preference for graduates out of Australia to apply for the visa program. Have a look those interested. I am not sure how to paste the link here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaka_45

Abhishek83 said:


> Here is my timeline
> 
> Profession- cook
> 
> Pathway 2
> 
> Assessment +ve 23/11/2017
> 
> Ielts- 7.5/7.5/6.5/6.5 overall 7
> 
> SA sponsorship applied on 20/02/2018
> 
> SA sponsorship granted on 07/03/18
> 
> PCC appointment 04/04/2018
> 
> Visa filed on 21/04/2018
> 
> Medical done on 23/04/2018
> 
> CO contacts on 17/08/2018
> 
> Visa granted on 25/09/2018


Congratulations* !!! What CO request?


----------



## madusha6

Its mainly about WA


RockyRaj said:


> Hey guys, I follow Iscah Australia Migration on FB. Today they have posted that there are some preference for graduates out of Australia to apply for the visa program. Have a look those interested. I am not sure how to paste the link here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 489

Abhishek83 said:


> Here is my timeline
> 
> Profession- cook
> 
> Pathway 2
> 
> Assessment +ve 23/11/2017
> 
> Ielts- 7.5/7.5/6.5/6.5 overall 7
> 
> SA sponsorship applied on 20/02/2018
> 
> SA sponsorship granted on 07/03/18
> 
> PCC appointment 04/04/2018
> 
> Visa filed on 21/04/2018
> 
> Medical done on 23/04/2018
> 
> CO contacts on 17/08/2018
> 
> Visa granted on 25/09/2018


Congratulations ✌😁


----------



## 489

Does anyone in this group; can provide me the contact number of immigration office. I was surfing their website but couldn't able to find it. I was wondering to give them a call because it's already been more than a year since I have applied.


----------



## kaka_45

+61131881


----------



## kaka_45

u can view....


----------



## kaka_45

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-967.html#post14664976


----------



## asifsiyal

Hi all, Further assessment since 7th August 2018, any idea how long it will take further?


----------



## rsa3

Applied in the first week of April and CO contact first week of August. No news after that. Anybody here got grant after co contact around the same time?


----------



## 489

kaka_45 said:


> +61131881


Thanks for letting me know


----------



## asifsiyal

Hi all,
My application status is further assessment since 7th August 2018, any idea how long DIBP will take further to finalize the decision.


----------



## Abhishek83

rsa3 said:


> Applied in the first week of April and CO contact first week of August. No news after that. Anybody here got grant after co contact around the same time?


Yes I applied on 21/04/18
CO contacts on 17/08
And got grant on 25/09/18


----------



## Mohamadsalah

*Release letter*

Dear 489 visa holders/aspirants/ Seniors

I am asking about how easy to get a release letter from your nominated region? after how many months of job search? as I am afraid to stuck in my nominated region with casual or no work for the mandatory two years??

Please advise


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do we get any email when our application starts processing ? Is there anyway to check that
> 
> 30 points: Age
> 15 points: Accountant
> 5 points: Aus study
> 5 points: PY program
> 10 points: PTE +65 each
> 
> 03/08/18 : TAS nomination lodge (Tas Graduate)
> 28/08/18 : CO Assigned
> 14/09/18: More information requested
> 17/09/08 : Information provided
> 18/09/08 : Golden email received



hi Mate, 

If I am reading your timeline correctly, 

U applied for 489 - TAS with the total points of 75 (65+10) under Accountant and u got an invite? 

How come so many people told me that with 90 (80+10) points for 489 (Family sponsored)- Accountant there is no chance I would get an invite for VIC?


----------



## rsa3

Abhishek83 said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied in the first week of April and CO contact first week of August. No news after that. Anybody here got grant after co contact around the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I applied on 21/04/18
> CO contacts on 17/08
> And got grant on 25/09/18
Click to expand...

Congratulations Abhishek. I was contacted on 8th August and sent them the required docs immediately. What were you contacted for?


----------



## mianshahid

asifsiyal said:


> Hi all,
> My application status is further assessment since 7th August 2018, any idea how long DIBP will take further to finalize the decision.


HI.. i applied in May, no CO contact but they have asked me to confirm that no additional changes you have to made on 21 SEPT, as i relocated from my home county to another country.. and now my current status is Further assessment..

By the way what documents did CO asked from you ? and after uploading the docs your status immediately changed to further assessment or it took a while?


----------



## Sohaibn

I applied 19/02 status still received as there hasn't been any CO contact so patience is key here.


----------



## asifsiyal

Bank statements showing salary transfer for all my jobs
Sponsor residential prove and bank statements.

[QUOTED p=mianshahid;14666614]


asifsiyal said:


> Hi all,
> My application status is further assessment since 7th August 2018, any idea how long DIBP will take further to finalize the decision.


HI.. i applied in May, no CO contact but they have asked me to confirm that no additional changes you have to made on 21 SEPT, as i relocated from my home county to another country.. and now my current status is Further assessment..

By the way what documents did CO asked from you ? and after uploading the docs your status immediately changed to further assessment or it took a while?[/QUOTE]


----------



## manoh

Hi 
does anybody have an issue like mine with 489 visa? here i am waiting for my 489 visa grant for almost 2 year got 489 regional invitation on 2016 October but suddenly today i got the email from regional office again to call regarding your nomination from state government. what does it means? its been two years i had been nominated from the state and my documents are already in Assessment in progress on immi account. i am expecting the email from DIBP but why again state regional i am shock. plz help me if some one had issue like me.

Thanks


----------



## vivkamboj

manoh said:


> Hi
> does anybody have an issue like mine with 489 visa? here i am waiting for my 489 visa grant for almost 2 year got 489 regional invitation on 2016 October but suddenly today i got the email from regional office again to call regarding your nomination from state government. what does it means? its been two years i had been nominated from the state and my documents are already in Assessment in progress on immi account. i am expecting the email from DIBP but why again state regional i am shock. plz help me if some one had issue like me.
> 
> Thanks



What they have asked in email? And from which state you got the nomination?

I am not an expert but may be they would like to know the decision abt your visa application. Its my guess only.
Wait for others to reply.


----------



## Abhi_

manoh said:


> Hi
> does anybody have an issue like mine with 489 visa? here i am waiting for my 489 visa grant for almost 2 year got 489 regional invitation on 2016 October but suddenly today i got the email from regional office again to call regarding your nomination from state government. what does it means? its been two years i had been nominated from the state and my documents are already in Assessment in progress on immi account. i am expecting the email from DIBP but why again state regional i am shock. plz help me if some one had issue like me.
> 
> Thanks


2 years is a long long, have you been issued NJL in past, or how many times CO contacted you?

Hopefully, state wants to know if you have been granted visa or not.

All the Best!


----------



## manoh

Hi Abhi,

No, i have not been issued any NJL and its been two times CO did contact me regarding my spouse English test and new born baby medical test which have been submitted already and still waiting email from DOHA. As far i know state have no any more to do with me after nomination. Only DOHA will do about my visa grant or rejection? if i am not wrong.

And waiting for 2 year is so long mate..its very panic per second...

Any one have an experience plz share your situation too.


----------



## manoh

Abhi_ said:


> 2 years is a long long, have you been issued NJL in past, or how many times CO contacted you?
> 
> Hopefully, state wants to know if you have been granted visa or not.
> 
> All the Best!



Hi Abhi,

No, i have not been issued any NJL and its been two times CO did contact me regarding my spouse English test and new born baby medical test which have been submitted already and still waiting email from DOHA. As far i know state have no any more to do with me after nomination. Only DOHA will do about my visa grant or rejection? if i am not wrong.

And waiting for 2 year is so long mate..its very panic per second...

Any one have an experience plz share your situation too.

Edit/Delete Message


----------



## RockyRaj

manoh said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> No, i have not been issued any NJL and its been two times CO did contact me regarding my spouse English test and new born baby medical test which have been submitted already and still waiting email from DOHA. As far i know state have no any more to do with me after nomination. Only DOHA will do about my visa grant or rejection? if i am not wrong.
> 
> And waiting for 2 year is so long mate..its very panic per second...
> 
> Any one have an experience plz share your situation too.




I think you should write an email or contact them since it is over 2 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vannakuma

Dear Experts,

I used to stay in Oz 2 years so I submitted my Oz PCC when i lodged my 489 in May 2018.
The issue is my current Australian PCC is expiring in 2 months time. Should I upload a new one to immi account or wait for the CO to ask for it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## simranjit87

vannakuma said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I used to stay in Oz 2 years so I submitted my Oz PCC when i lodged my 489 in May 2018.
> The issue is my current Australian PCC is expiring in 2 months time. Should I upload a new one to immi account or wait for the CO to ask for it?
> 
> Thanks for your help.[/QUOTE
> You don't need to submit new PCC, if case officer will ask you then u have to. So better to wait.


----------



## JASN2015

vannakuma said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I used to stay in Oz 2 years so I submitted my Oz PCC when i lodged my 489 in May 2018.
> The issue is my current Australian PCC is expiring in 2 months time. Should I upload a new one to immi account or wait for the CO to ask for it?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


If I were you I would let it CO to decide it as people are getting grant for expired PCC as well.


----------



## mianshahid

vannakuma said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I used to stay in Oz 2 years so I submitted my Oz PCC when i lodged my 489 in May 2018.
> The issue is my current Australian PCC is expiring in 2 months time. Should I upload a new one to immi account or wait for the CO to ask for it?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


In my opinion there is no need to submit until or unless the CO needs it.

Secondly would you please tell me what is your current status and what did CO ask from you?

Cheers


----------



## jkfooty1

manoh said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> No, i have not been issued any NJL and its been two times CO did contact me regarding my spouse English test and new born baby medical test which have been submitted already and still waiting email from DOHA. As far i know state have no any more to do with me after nomination. Only DOHA will do about my visa grant or rejection? if i am not wrong.
> 
> And waiting for 2 year is so long mate..its very panic per second...
> 
> Any one have an experience plz share your situation too.
> 
> Edit/Delete Message


Give department of homeaffairs a call, also what is NJL ?


----------



## vannakuma

mianshahid said:


> In my opinion there is no need to submit until or unless the CO needs it.
> 
> Secondly would you please tell me what is your current status and what did CO ask from you?
> 
> Cheers


Hi There, 
Mine is in "further assessment" and CO asked for relationship evidence with my former spouse.

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## mianshahid

vannakuma said:


> Hi There,
> Mine is in "further assessment" and CO asked for relationship evidence with my former spouse.
> 
> Thanks for your opinion.


Good luck ..


----------



## asifsiyal

Anyone, please how much it cost to add new born baby (outside Australia) in 489 Sponsored Visa.


----------



## JASN2015

asifsiyal said:


> Anyone, please how much it cost to add new born baby (outside Australia) in 489 Sponsored Visa.


If you have lodged your visa , then NO fee,


----------



## yumeth

Free if you lodged without the baby at the beginning and adding a baby later on?


JASN2015 said:


> If you have lodged your visa , then NO fee,


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_

manoh said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> No, i have not been issued any NJL and its been two times CO did contact me regarding my spouse English test and new born baby medical test which have been submitted already and still waiting email from DOHA. As far i know state have no any more to do with me after nomination. Only DOHA will do about my visa grant or rejection? if i am not wrong.
> 
> And waiting for 2 year is so long mate..its very panic per second...
> 
> Any one have an experience plz share your situation too.
> 
> Edit/Delete Message


You must connect DHA, its very unusual that someone is waiting for 2 years.


----------



## manoh

Abhi_ said:


> You must connect DHA, its very unusual that someone is waiting for 2 years.


Hi Abh,

Actually, i did contact at DOHA but only the customer service pick the phone and reply is always the same "you must wait". I even email the department and only automatic reply..no respond any time..i do not know are they on moon or what. I do not how much busy are they just typing one sentence and enter is so hard for them.

God knows the waiting pain...and i did not expect the grant but atleast the outcomes result. Our life do not stop on just this PR only.

Those people are really hopeless bunch.

thanks
Manoh


----------



## Abhi_

manoh said:


> Hi Abh,
> 
> Actually, i did contact at DOHA but only the customer service pick the phone and reply is always the same "you must wait". I even email the department and only automatic reply..no respond any time..i do not know are they on moon or what. I do not how much busy are they just typing one sentence and enter is so hard for them.
> 
> God knows the waiting pain...and i did not expect the grant but atleast the outcomes result. Our life do not stop on just this PR only.
> 
> Those people are really hopeless bunch.
> 
> thanks
> Manoh


Yes, this is not an end of Journey, why aren't you expecting grant, anything unusual with your application?


----------



## JASN2015

yumeth said:


> Free if you lodged without the baby at the beginning and adding a baby later on?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes, it will be *no* fee for the baby


----------



## jkfooty1

I am in the same pool, lodged visa today, expecting our first baby in 2nd week of Oct


----------



## asifsiyal

Hello everyone, I need help, I want to know, is it necessary for 489 Family Sponsor applicant to keep his family in Australia to apply for 887 Visa after two years or the family can stay in their home country and later they can be included in 887 Visa application.


----------



## yumeth

JASN2015 said:


> Yes, it will be *no* fee for the baby


Ok. Thanks. Did you apply 489 with your baby? Can you tell if it is required to travel all 3 members of the family at the first time u land AUS? I have heard that completion of 2 years to apply 887, you may require nearly 2years stay in Australia or the state u got sponsored, if u go back for your mother land for vacation, that time period will get deducted from that 2 years time and have to stay additional time from 2 years. Also if the main applicant is travelling alone or staying there alone and try to establish, will it effect to apply 887 PR since wife and child has not stayed in the state/Australia for 2years? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gopalreddy

Hi Guys,

I have checked the skillselect on homeaffairs website & I can see that very less visas were alloted for 489 when compared with 189. 

When checked the last year's data, I can see only 10 invitation were given each month from Jan 2018 to June 2018

Please suggest.

Regards,
Gopal


----------



## jkfooty1

Can anyone help me with the procedure to add newborn baby in the application while waiting for 489 decision ?


----------



## laju1984

jkfooty1 said:


> Can anyone help me with the procedure to add newborn baby in the application while waiting for 489 decision ?


 Attach Form 1022 and Birth Certificate to your immi. Account.


----------



## AdamMidnite

I really wish I could go to australia


----------



## saravanakumar1989

gopalreddy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have checked the skillselect on homeaffairs website & I can see that very less visas were alloted for 489 when compared with 189.
> 
> When checked the last year's data, I can see only 10 invitation were given each month from Jan 2018 to June 2018
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> Gopal


I'm confused with that too. But this is the real numbers 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## malikraza

10 (489 visa) for family sponsored 
Not for state sponsoref


----------



## Anguss

Hi guys, 

Actually, I am a bit confused on the process of 489. Should we receive nomination from state first or should we receive invitation for application first?

Hope someone can clarify me. And my apology if it is a dummy question.


----------



## kodaan28

Anguss said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Actually, I am a bit confused on the process of 489. Should we receive nomination from state first or should we receive invitation for application first?
> 
> Hope someone can clarify me. And my apology if it is a dummy question.


For states like SA, Tasmania & NT first you submit an EOI and then apply on their official site, only after that you will be considered for invite. For NSW & Victoria submitting an EOI is enough and they may invite you after that, and for NSW you need to check region specific requirements. 
Cheers!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Anguss

kodaan28 said:


> For states like SA, Tasmania & NT first you submit an EOI and then apply on their official site, only after that you will be considered for invite. For NSW & Victoria submitting an EOI is enough and they may invite you after that, and for NSW you need to check region specific requirements.
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks, Kodaan28

So for the case of SA, after submitted the application to the state, are we waiting for the 11th of each month or the invitation is on going basis?


----------



## kodaan28

Anguss said:


> Thanks, Kodaan28
> 
> So for the case of SA, after submitted the application to the state, are we waiting for the 11th of each month or the invitation is on going basis?


489 (family sponsored) are sent only once a month on 11th, state sponsored 489 invites are being sent throughout the month. SA only send final invite to apply for 489 visa. Pre-invite doesn't exist for SA 489.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Janzi

My husband applied for visa in December 2017 and the visa fee was only deducted on the 15th of August 2018. I want to know whether we have to wait another 8 to 10 months from August or they are counting it from the day he applied. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mohamadsalah

if the main applicant is travelling with his family but wife and child took 6 month vacation in home land, will it effect to apply 887 PR since wife and child have not stayed in the state/Australia for 2years?


----------



## Mandip

Janzi said:


> My husband applied for visa in December 2017 and the visa fee was only deducted on the 15th of August 2018. I want to know whether we have to wait another 8 to 10 months from August or they are counting it from the day he applied.
> Thanks in advance.



As per my knowledge waiting time period starts from the day we pay visa fees until then our application will not be in their pool and u can check ur application status also it may be showing received.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello,

Can someone please help me out. 

Is there any chance for 489 - Family sponsored - VIC state for Accountant with 90 points (80+10 points)??? 

Some people said that 90 points for 489 is useless because Accoutant is pro-rata and I need to wait for all 65 pointers, 70 pointers from 189 & 190 to be invited first before I can get invited. 
Can someone please clarify


----------



## RockyRaj

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me out.
> 
> Is there any chance for 489 - Family sponsored - VIC state for Accountant with 90 points (80+10 points)???
> 
> Some people said that 90 points for 489 is useless because Accoutant is pro-rata and I need to wait for all 65 pointers, 70 pointers from 189 & 190 to be invited first before I can get invited.
> Can someone please clarify




No you will get in the next round for 489. If you wait for couple of months you will even get 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr cool

*489 Visa Tasmania*

Hi everyone, I have applied for my 489 visa in August 2018. I got invited in July from Tas state under catogery 2, 70 points - occupation- Pharmacy Technician. I am just wondering how long does the visa processing takes from the date of visa lodge, off shore application. I have submitted all the required docs. Please some one share the information about the recent experiences of visa grants. That will really great and thanks in advance


----------



## JASN2015

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me out.
> 
> Is there any chance for 489 - Family sponsored - VIC state for Accountant with 90 points (80+10 points)???
> 
> Some people said that 90 points for 489 is useless because Accoutant is pro-rata and I need to wait for all 65 pointers, 70 pointers from 189 & 190 to be invited first before I can get invited.
> Can someone please clarify


What you have heard is entirely incorrect,
just apply you will get it soon as RockyRaj said,,you will get an 189 invite if you wait 5 , 6 months


----------



## JASN2015

Mr cool said:


> Hi everyone, I have applied for my 489 visa in August 2018. I got invited in July from Tas state under catogery 2, 70 points - occupation- Pharmacy Technician. I am just wondering how long does the visa processing takes from the date of visa lodge, off shore application. I have submitted all the required docs. Please some one share the information about the recent experiences of visa grants. That will really great and thanks in advance


points,state and other thing do not matter after you lodge your visa application ,only the quality of the documentations will matter.
If you have uploaded all documents with strong deviance for each section including form 80,1221,PCC and Medicals, then you will get your grant in 3 months or more.
but no one can predict it.


----------



## gopalreddy

what is actually pro-rate stands for?


----------



## kodaan28

gopalreddy said:


> what is actually pro-rate stands for?


Pro rata occupations are those where supply is greater than demand, so in every round there will be a limited number of invites being sent to keep the invites going for whole year rather than consuming all/most of slots in one round. 

Below are non pro rata tree codes:
1. Accountant 2211xx
2. Auditors, CS, 2212xx
3. Electronics engineer 2334xx
4. Mech/industrial/prod. 2335xx
5. Other engg occupations 2339xx
6. Software and programmers:- 2613xx
7. Ict business and system analyst 2611xx
8. Computer network professional 2631xx

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanakumar1989

kodaan28 said:


> Pro rata occupations are those where supply is greater than demand, so in every round there will be a limited number of invites being sent to keep the invites going for whole year rather than consuming all/most of slots in one round.
> 
> Below are non pro rata tree codes:
> 1. Accountant 2211xx
> 2. Auditors, CS, 2212xx
> 3. Electronics engineer 2334xx
> 4. Mech/industrial/prod. 2335xx
> 5. Other engg occupations 2339xx
> 6. Software and programmers:- 2613xx
> 7. Ict business and system analyst 2611xx
> 8. Computer network professional 2631xx
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


all pro rata codes ryt if I'm not wrong? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

saravanakumar1989 said:


> all pro rata codes ryt if I'm not wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yes, all pro rata. Sorry for typo

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## expat2expat

got my 489 visa grant mid of September, i applied first week of June.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

expat2expat said:


> got my 489 visa grant mid of September, i applied first week of June.


Congrats! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mianshahid

expat2expat said:


> got my 489 visa grant mid of September, i applied first week of June.[/QU
> 
> Congrats and Good Luck
> 
> And if possible share your whole process with all of us.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## mianshahid

expat2expat said:


> got my 489 visa grant mid of September, i applied first week of June.


Congrats and Good Luck 

And if possible share your whole process with all of us.

Cheers


----------



## expat2expat

I Applied for state sponsorship in Oct 17, got approval in April. Paid /lodge visa in June and got grant in Sept 18. 

commitment letter and research are tough, took me 3 months to complete. previously no requirement for job offer only proof of employability.


----------



## rsa3

expat2expat said:


> I Applied for state sponsorship in Oct 17, got approval in April. Paid /lodge visa in June and got grant in Sept 18.
> 
> commitment letter and research are tough, took me 3 months to complete. previously no requirement for job offer only proof of employability.


Congratulations! You are sponsored by NT right.. I applied in April and got CO contact in August. Awaiting grant.


----------



## mianshahid

expat2expat said:


> I Applied for state sponsorship in Oct 17, got approval in April. Paid /lodge visa in June and got grant in Sept 18.
> 
> commitment letter and research are tough, took me 3 months to complete. previously no requirement for job offer only proof of employability.


Thats good.Thank you for explaining your process but commitment letter & proof of employability was for State sponsorship?
And if you could tell us in little bit details about your points breakdown like how much points you have claimed for experience etc..

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015

expat2expat said:


> got my 489 visa grant mid of September, i applied first week of June.


congratulations buddy


----------



## AsifRehman

*Great News*



expat2expat said:


> got my 489 visa grant mid of September, i applied first week of June.


Congratulations Dear


----------



## gopalreddy

expat2expat said:


> got my 489 visa grant mid of September, i applied first week of June.


What is ur professsion


----------



## chibaba chacho

expat2expat said:


> got my 489 visa grant mid of September, i applied first week of June.


Congratulations expat2expat!!! I wish you all the best for the future. I only hope and pray that my case will be handled as swiftly as yours.


----------



## aljon_villar

Guys I need good feedback, I'm about to lodge my 489 but don't know what will I answer on some questions. i had lodged a Tss(482) visa before and I didn't wait for the nomination to be approve before I lodge it. The nominations was applied on august 16-18 then I lodge my tss on Aug 20. On Aug 24 the nomination was refused then the immigration sent me an email about my visa application. Im not sure if my visa was refused or cancelled?? There is no problem with my part of application its just that the nomination got refused because of labour market testing.


----------



## mianshahid

aljon_villar said:


> Guys I need good feedback, I'm about to lodge my 489 but don't know what will I answer on some questions. i had lodged a Tss(482) visa before and I didn't wait for the nomination to be approve before I lodge it. The nominations was applied on august 16-18 then I lodge my tss on Aug 20. On Aug 24 the nomination was refused then the immigration sent me an email about my visa application. Im not sure if my visa was refused or cancelled?? There is no problem with my part of application its just that the nomination got refused because of labour market testing.


What i understand is, there is difference between the state nomination refusal and visa application refusal.. So in my opinion there is no visa refusal.

Cheers


----------



## asifsiyal

Anyone who has applied 489 Family Sponsorship Visa?


----------



## expat2expat

mianshahid said:


> Thats good.Thank you for explaining your process but commitment letter & proof of employability was for State sponsorship?
> And if you could tell us in little bit details about your points breakdown like how much points you have claimed for experience etc..
> 
> Cheers


i have 60 + 10 points for SS.

commitment letter and proof of employability was part of the requirement to be submitted to NT. You have to convinced them you are committed and employable. I attached 3 job postings only. Though i have communication with prospective employers. And my occupation external audit was on priority list.


----------



## expat2expat

gopalreddy said:


> What is ur professsion


External auditor.


----------



## expat2expat

chibaba chacho said:


> Congratulations expat2expat!!! I wish you all the best for the future. I only hope and pray that my case will be handled as swiftly as yours.


thanks, for sure visa will be granted as long you have provided accurate and complete requirements. Good luck.


----------



## expat2expat

aljon_villar said:


> Guys I need good feedback, I'm about to lodge my 489 but don't know what will I answer on some questions. i had lodged a Tss(482) visa before and I didn't wait for the nomination to be approve before I lodge it. The nominations was applied on august 16-18 then I lodge my tss on Aug 20. On Aug 24 the nomination was refused then the immigration sent me an email about my visa application. Im not sure if my visa was refused or cancelled?? There is no problem with my part of application its just that the nomination got refused because of labour market testing.


what is your concern about this? You want to know if your nomination was refused or cancelled? I can't read the attachment too tiny.


----------



## varindergill

hiii..I have applied on 22
march 2018, case officer contacted in august for pcc which i submitted within time frame but still no update from dibp, 

Anybody has same situation as like me ???


----------



## mianshahid

expat2expat said:


> i have 60 + 10 points for SS.
> 
> commitment letter and proof of employability was part of the requirement to be submitted to NT. You have to convinced them you are committed and employable. I attached 3 job postings only. Though i have communication with prospective employers. And my occupation external audit was on priority list.


Thank you


----------



## Tim2005

varindergill said:


> hiii..I have applied on 22
> march 2018, case officer contacted in august for pcc which i submitted within time frame but still no update from dibp,
> 
> Anybody has same situation as like me ???


Department will look on it as much as they want. I don't know how many cases handled by one team, but it's might be a significant amount, as they review time simply make me cry, especially when compared to other 1rd grade countries processing times. 
I've lodged in Jan, CO contacted in April, a second time in August asking for what I already provided. Since then no reply. I send several emails to them- no reply at all. 
I want to believe that those people working hard doing their job, not just lazy walking and chatting for half of the day with colleagues.


----------



## vivkamboj

varindergill said:


> hiii..I have applied on 22
> march 2018, case officer contacted in august for pcc which i submitted within time frame but still no update from dibp,
> 
> Anybody has same situation as like me ???


I hv applied on 24th March... still no CO contact.


----------



## mianshahid

varindergill said:


> hiii..I have applied on 22
> march 2018, case officer contacted in august for pcc which i submitted within time frame but still no update from dibp,
> 
> Anybody has same situation as like me ???


whats your current status?


----------



## Doraemei

Anyone lodged EOI to Southern Inland, NSW for 489 nomination but still waiting for the EOI to be approved? I lodged mine on 18th September and it has been 3 weeks. I haven't heard any outcome of my EOI approval.


----------



## GSM82

It can take up to 6 weeks, so you'll hear from them soon.

Mine is for FSC and can take up to 12 weeks, applied on 10th Sept!


----------



## Doraemei

Hi,

How do you know the EOI approval will take up to 6 weeks? It’s writtennin their website that approval will take 2-3 weeks. 🙂 Anyway, when the EOI is approved and a full application is submitted, does that mean you will definitely get nominated for the regional area? Thanks.





GSM82 said:


> It can take up to 6 weeks, so you'll hear from them soon.
> 
> Mine is for FSC and can take up to 12 weeks, applied on 10th Sept!


----------



## jkfooty1

Wrong thread guys, this is for the applicants who have already submitted 489


----------



## AnandChahat

Hi alll,
First of all I would like to thank to all who helped me with my doubts. 

I am happily announcing that my EOI results are finally here and I should apply for visa in a day or two.. 🙂

I was just wondering that how long does that take to come?

When will I have to go for medical examination?

Anything, we need to take care of before going for medical?

For now a very important question, where I need experts help is - I am going as a secondary applicant with my husband (who is in IT), I am still undergraduate and pursuing my last year of bachelor of arts right now here in India, I am hoping that by the time we will go, I will be a graduate as I have my final exams in March'2019. I was wondering just incase I reach Australia (SA - under 489) as a undergraduate, can I get a job in a BPO initially?
I was a drop out and after my 12th in 2011, I was sitting at home due to some financial crunch as well as my mother's health condition however, after marriage my husband encouraged me to continue my studies hence I filled the form for graduation in 2015 (as I was a drop out, there is a 3 years gap between my 12th and graduation) so even if I reach Australia as a graduate, do you think my academics will affect my professional career or is it going to be a tough journey? - This answer will help me plan my financial decisions.
I would appreciate from bottom of my heart that if someone gives me a answer/review on my post, please help me with your suggestions as well as they may help me getting a job.

Lastly - my agent said that as I am a undergraduate, I need to go for PTE, could someone help me with the overall score I need in PTE to be eligible to go with my husband?
Thank you all of you once again and looking forward to your answers desperately🙂


----------



## laju1984

AnandChahat said:


> Hi alll,
> First of all I would like to thank to all who helped me with my doubts.
> 
> I am happily announcing that my EOI results are finally here and I should apply for visa in a day or two.. 🙂
> 
> I was just wondering that how long does that take to come?
> 
> When will I have to go for medical examination?
> 
> Anything, we need to take care of before going for medical?
> 
> For now a very important question, where I need experts help is - I am going as a secondary applicant with my husband (who is in IT), I am still undergraduate and pursuing my last year of bachelor of arts right now here in India, I am hoping that by the time we will go, I will be a graduate as I have my final exams in March'2019. I was wondering just incase I reach Australia (SA - under 489) as a undergraduate, can I get a job in a BPO initially?
> I was a drop out and after my 12th in 2011, I was sitting at home due to some financial crunch as well as my mother's health condition however, after marriage my husband encouraged me to continue my studies hence I filled the form for graduation in 2015 (as I was a drop out, there is a 3 years gap between my 12th and graduation) so even if I reach Australia as a graduate, do you think my academics will affect my professional career or is it going to be a tough journey? - This answer will help me plan my financial decisions.
> I would appreciate from bottom of my heart that if someone gives me a answer/review on my post, please help me with your suggestions as well as they may help me getting a job.
> 
> Lastly - my agent said that as I am a undergraduate, I need to go for PTE, could someone help me with the overall score I need in PTE to be eligible to go with my husband?
> Thank you all of you once again and looking forward to your answers desperately🙂


 If yr agent has said about PTE required by you I wonder why he/she has doesn't say about score requirement also.


----------



## GSM82

Doraemei said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you know the EOI approval will take up to 6 weeks? It’s writtennin their website that approval will take 2-3 weeks. 🙂 Anyway, when the EOI is approved and a full application is submitted, does that mean you will definitely get nominated for the regional area? Thanks.


It's on their website.

"The documentation above and payment should be sent to:

RCB Manager
Regional Development Australia Southern Inland
PO Box 775
GOULBURN NSW 2580 Australia

*Please note: processing time for applications is up to 6 weeks*."


----------



## dar8

manoh said:


> Hi
> does anybody have an issue like mine with 489 visa? here i am waiting for my 489 visa grant for almost 2 year got 489 regional invitation on 2016 October but suddenly today i got the email from regional office again to call regarding your nomination from state government. what does it means? its been two years i had been nominated from the state and my documents are already in Assessment in progress on immi account. i am expecting the email from DIBP but why again state regional i am shock. plz help me if some one had issue like me.
> 
> Thanks


Hi mate did you contact the regional office? , i think it's just them following up on your visa status , usually we have to inform the state of our visa outcome and update our contact details for the first two years they carry out random surveys to see if nominated people are obligating with nomination conditions. You have been waiting for too long , maybe try lodging a complaints every couple of weeks and include how this delay severely affects your plans.


----------



## nikmat

Can somebody tell me on what web page you apply all this documents?


----------



## mianshahid

Hello mates,

Any news for " further assessment candidate"?

I would like to get information from all of your experience, the further assessment is supposedly an indicative of acceptance of all the documents submitted?

Because mine status is further assessment for the last one month and yet not been asked for any document?

Do i believe that my all documents are accepted?

Thanks and Cheers

Make this forum lively ..


----------



## manoh

dar8 said:


> Hi mate did you contact the regional office? , i think it's just them following up on your visa status , usually we have to inform the state of our visa outcome and update our contact details for the first two years they carry out random surveys to see if nominated people are obligating with nomination conditions. You have been waiting for too long , maybe try lodging a complaints every couple of weeks and include how this delay severely affects your plans.


Hi,

I did call them and they just want to see i here in regional or not. ******** people, i am waiting for long time for a decision but they just checking now i am here or not. I try to email my case officer a lot regarding my delay processing but no respond at all. Do you have any idea where to lodge the proper complaint? I really need to make a complaint. Damp care with my any positive or negative decision , i really need the result now. Seriously, this waiting makes my life ruin . I do not think that my life stop on this visa what they thinking at present.

Thanks 
manoh


----------



## kaka_45

[email protected]
+61131881
try


----------



## Nt_hopeful

mianshahid said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Any news for " further assessment candidate"?
> 
> I would like to get information from all of your experience, the further assessment is supposedly an indicative of acceptance of all the documents submitted?
> 
> Because mine status is further assessment for the last one month and yet not been asked for any document?
> 
> Do i believe that my all documents are accepted?
> 
> Thanks and Cheers
> 
> Make this forum lively ..


mianshahid, i'm in same status. Was Co contacted on 17 Sept. Asked for latest PCC since the one we submitted initially had expired. We got email with attachments informing us what needs to be submitted. On 24 Sept, we submitted, clicked button to confirm we have provided the requested documents, status changed to 'Further Assessment', and it is still like that.


----------



## mianshahid

Nt_hopeful said:


> mianshahid, i'm in same status. Was Co contacted on 17 Sept. Asked for latest PCC since the one we submitted initially had expired. We got email with attachments informing us what needs to be submitted. On 24 Sept, we submitted, clicked button to confirm we have provided the requested documents, status changed to 'Further Assessment', and it is still like that.


NT_Hopeful thank you for your information.. But i have not been asked for any document to upload and i have done medical on 3 june and in health assessment it is also showing no action is required? that is why i was a little bit confused?

Is they mention the type of document they need in the email or in attachment letter that they have send to you ? because the one i received with the attached letter has not highlighted any specific document just asked that you have provided all documents according to check list.
this was the letter

The following information is required to process your application for a Skilled Regional
Sponsored (Provisional) (class SP) Skilled - Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass
489) visa.
All forms are available at www.homeaffairs.gov.au/allforms
If you do not provide the information sought within time, or the information is unsatisfactory,
your application may be decided based on the available information.
You can attach requested document(s) to your application through ImmiAccount. You will
also be able to confirm our receipt of the attachments through ImmiAccount.
Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application. We
do not send acknowledgement advices for the receipt of attachments.


----------



## gopalreddy

why only 10 invites are issued for 489 every month?


----------



## saravanakumar1989

gopalreddy said:


> why only 10 invites are issued for 489 every month?


That's Family sponsored only. State sponsored is not included. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gopalreddy

saravanakumar1989 said:


> That's Family sponsored only. State sponsored is not included.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


ya but why so less


----------



## jutt1985

Hello Guys, I am new to 489. I heard that ACS positive will give 10 extra points. I have total 65 points. Which means I can increase my points with positive ACS. Should we submit EOI before ACS assessment approval? Is any thread where I can find full process step by step?

Thank you!


----------



## SLO

jutt1985 said:


> Hello Guys, I am new to 489. I heard that ACS positive will give 10 extra points. I have total 65 points. Which means I can increase my points with positive ACS. Should we submit EOI before ACS assessment approval? Is any thread where I can find full process step by step?
> 
> Thank you!


As per my understanding, you must get possitive aseessment outcome from ACS before launching EOI. ACS assessment outomce date, outcome occupation,outcome letter reference and howm much experience years you have in your occupation which will be decide by ACS. Those all information you will need to launch EOI.


----------



## SLO

jutt1985 said:


> Hello Guys, I am new to 489. I heard that ACS positive will give 10 extra points. I have total 65 points. Which means I can increase my points with positive ACS. Should we submit EOI before ACS assessment approval? Is any thread where I can find full process step by step?
> 
> Thank you!


You will get 10 points if ACS assessed your education as diplima or equivalent, 15 points if ACS assessed your education as degree. it depends on your education.


----------



## SLO

Dear all (current 489 Visa applicant),

I (me and my wife) have applied 489 visa and we received CO contact on 17 Aug and responded. Until now its over tow months and still not granted our visa.
Is anyone of you came across such situation?
Please advise and share your experience.


----------



## rsa3

SLO said:


> Dear all (current 489 Visa applicant),
> 
> I (me and my wife) have applied 489 visa and we received CO contact on 17 Aug and responded. Until now its over tow months and still not granted our visa.
> Is anyone of you came across such situation?
> Please advise and share your experience.


Hi, I got CO contact in the first week of August. Have not heard anything after that. From immitracker it can be seen that the end of July CO contact cases are being cleared now. Hopefully it will be our turn soon. Good luck!


----------



## Prabha 1

SLO said:


> Dear all (current 489 Visa applicant),
> 
> I (me and my wife) have applied 489 visa and we received CO contact on 17 Aug and responded. Until now its over tow months and still not granted our visa.
> Is anyone of you came across such situation?
> Please advise and share your experience.


Why did CO contacted you?


----------



## SLO

rsa3 said:


> Hi, I got CO contact in the first week of August. Have not heard anything after that. From immitracker it can be seen that the end of July CO contact cases are being cleared now. Hopefully it will be our turn soon. Good luck!


Hi,

Thanks for the information. Hopefully, our turn is soon.


----------



## SLO

Prabha 1 said:


> Why did CO contacted you?


Basicallt, CO contact you becaue he would like to know more information or you did not provide enough information during visa application.


----------



## dollydesignz

Is anyone in this forum already settled in Darwin ? If yes, I need guidance. I recently got my visa.


----------



## rsa3

dollydesignz said:


> Is anyone in this forum already settled in Darwin ? If yes, I need guidance. I recently got my visa.


Hi , sent you a PM. Pls chk


----------



## sk2019au

SLO said:


> Dear all (current 489 Visa applicant),
> 
> I (me and my wife) have applied 489 visa and we received CO contact on 17 Aug and responded. Until now its over tow months and still not granted our visa.
> Is anyone of you came across such situation?
> Please advise and share your experience.


Hi SLO, could you please share your 489 timelines? I just applied for it on Oct 21.


----------



## amusa

dollydesignz said:


> Is anyone in this forum already settled in Darwin ? If yes, I need guidance. I recently got my visa.


Congratulations. I'm planning to apply to NT. How long did it take for you to get nomination from NT?


----------



## cshizzle

Any Idea how long it takes after the CO asks for more information . We have supplied all additional information within the 28 days deadline .


----------



## cshizzle

expat2expat said:


> got my 489 visa grant mid of September, i applied first week of June.


Congrats :amen:


----------



## Amangupta1987

Hi All ,
Should I expect 489 family sponsor visa invitation if my occupation is in prorata category?


----------



## Gill.jagminder

Hello friends, I have applied for NSW 489 Visa on 11th September (all documents submitted) but still no CO has been assigned to my application and the status is "Received" in immiaccount, its almost 1.5 months. Can you please tell me how much time it will take for a CO to be assigned to an application.


----------



## JG

Amangupta1987 said:


> Hi All ,
> Should I expect 489 family sponsor visa invitation if my occupation is in prorata category?


No to be exact at the moment.


----------



## JG

Gill.jagminder said:


> Hello friends, I have applied for NSW 489 Visa on 11th September (all documents submitted) but still no CO has been assigned to my application and the status is "Received" in immiaccount, its almost 1.5 months. Can you please tell me how much time it will take for a CO to be assigned to an application.


some people are waiting from almost more than 6 months also so 1.5 months is not a big deal I believe.


----------



## gopalreddy

josygeorge000 said:


> No to be exact at the moment.


Why is that so?


----------



## JG

gopalreddy said:


> Why is that so?


489 is for non pro first then pro rata. If all are not used for non-pro then you will get an invite. I applied earlier with 85 points when non pro was given at 80 points for 489 but I never got.

So if you are pro rata forget the 489.


----------



## SLO

sk2019au said:


> Hi SLO, could you please share your 489 timelines? I just applied for it on Oct 21.


We lodge visa on 4-Apr and received CO contact on 17-Aug.


----------



## cruger_balli

Kanaiya.patel said:


> Please refer to this link for the 489 tracker
> myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/489-visa-tracker
> 
> The what's app group is now full. ..Sorry but will keep you posted


Hi kanaiya , hope you doing good !
could you help me adding my self in this group ??


----------



## cruger_balli

karanbansal91 said:


> Your query is not clear... What you are referring Invitation or Visa ?? If you r referring visa file, then it may take 4-9 months. Some people are getting grants within weeks while some are waiting from many months. Currently at DIBP website average time for FSC is not available due to less no. of cases.
> PM me i will add you i group.




Hi karan , how can i add my self in that group ??
i dont know how to PM ypu , could you help plz !!


----------



## yumeth

Is there a group for NSW FSC? Can you pls add me in.


karanbansal91 said:


> Your query is not clear... What you are referring Invitation or Visa ?? If you r referring visa file, then it may take 4-9 months. Some people are getting grants within weeks while some are waiting from many months. Currently at DIBP website average time for FSC is not available due to less no. of cases.
> PM me i will add you i group.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal

Hello... I am an internal auditor... My brother is ready to sponsor me for 489 visa... Is there a possibility to get the invite... Not sure if internal auditor falls in pro rata occupation??


----------



## mahnoor101

Hello Experts! Is there any chance for ITA with 70 points on 489, Electrical Engineer? Thanks.


----------



## Abysmal

josygeorge000 said:


> gopalreddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that so?
> 
> 
> 
> 489 is for non pro first then pro rata. If all are not used for non-pro then you will get an invite. I applied earlier with 85 points when non pro was given at 80 points for 489 but I never got.
> 
> So if you are pro rata forget the 489.
Click to expand...

Omg is that so 😥😥😥 I just now read that internal auditor falls in pro rata occupation list


----------



## Kada

Any one here for ict customer support officer


----------



## JASN2015

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Experts! Is there any chance for ITA with 70 points on 489, Electrical Engineer? Thanks.


70 without SS points ?


----------



## SLO

JASN2015 said:


> mahnoor101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts! Is there any chance for ITA with 70 points on 489, Electrical Engineer? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 70 without SS points ?
Click to expand...

I believe his question is for 60+10 points. Otherwise, he would consider 189.


----------



## JASN2015

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Experts! Is there any chance for ITA with 70 points on 489, Electrical Engineer? Thanks.


You could apply, FSC and Orana (NSW) and have a pretty good chance to be invited for 489.

and I hope you have filled eois for VIC AND NSW for 190 visa.


----------



## JASN2015

SLO said:


> I believe his question is for 60+10 points. Otherwise, he would consider 189.


Ah ,ok


----------



## rsa3

Hi Guys, 

We received our 489 visa. Thanks to god and all forum members who helped in clarifying my doubts and concerns.


----------



## JASN2015

rsa3 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We received our 489 visa. Thanks to god and all forum members who helped in clarifying my doubts and concerns.


awesome,
congratulations bro,
I wish you good luck for your future.


----------



## shalinjames

rsa3 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We received our 489 visa. Thanks to god and all forum members who helped in clarifying my doubts and concerns.


Congratulations rsa3.
Since I am using Tapatalk I could not see your signature.


Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO

rsa3 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We received our 489 visa. Thanks to god and all forum members who helped in clarifying my doubts and concerns.


Congratulations mate..Glad to hear good news. Please share your breakdown points and occupations here for information to others.
Regards,
SLO


----------



## insider580

JASN2015 said:


> You could apply, FSC and Orana (NSW) and have a pretty good chance to be invited for 489.
> 
> and I hope you have filled eois for VIC AND NSW for 190 visa.


I think Orans is not accepting applications at the moment, right?


----------



## medtravels

*Introduction*

I'm new here. Please suggest me what should i post here.

Thanks


----------



## Nomie

You already posted ... 


medtravels said:


> I'm new here. Please suggest me what should i post here.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Krotoa

Congratulations!


----------



## saravanakumar1989

insider580 said:


> I think Orans is not accepting applications at the moment, right?


Yes. Orana temporarily closed until march 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## palathi

Hi All,

I have submitted my application for fsc nsw on 23rd August and waiting for the reply.

Just need to check for employment proof i have submitted the affidavit mentioning the roles signed by my manager, the same thing i have submitted to ACS for skill assessment for current company and all companies i worked for and additionally the relieving letters for the past companies mentioning the dates of starting and end date. Also i have submitted tax documents and pay slips for all the companies where i am have claimed points i.e three payslips for the current year and 2-3 payslips for all years.

Is this fine for the employment details or else am i supposed to send the offer letter as well?
My agent said me no offer letter is required in case you submit the affidavit mentioning the roles and responsibilities.

Can any one help?


----------



## mrspiggy

Hi all seniors and experts, I received an offer from NT government for 489 last week and I have submitted my declaration form for 489 today. 

May I know how does it take for the invitation to come? What should I prepare in the meantime while waiting?

Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## AliceNg

Hi bro,

I just had CO contact for my spouse English
I provided his PTE result by attached file in my IMM account also sent from PTE account directly to DHA.
I don't understand why now CO asked me to provide this doc again?

TIA


----------



## AliceNg

AliceNg said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> I just had CO contact for my spouse English
> I provided his PTE result by attached file in my IMM account also sent from PTE account directly to DHA.
> I don't understand why now CO asked me to provide this doc again?
> 
> TIA


Hi Bro,

So should I email to my CO explain this matter and also reattached my spouse English in my IMM account
Or what should I do? Pls advise

TIA


----------



## SLO

AliceNg said:


> AliceNg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro,
> 
> I just had CO contact for my spouse English
> I provided his PTE result by attached file in my IMM account also sent from PTE account directly to DHA.
> I don't understand why now CO asked me to provide this doc again?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bro,
> 
> So should I email to my CO explain this matter and also reattached my spouse English in my IMM account
> Or what should I do? Pls advise
> 
> TIA
Click to expand...

You also need to send your pte report to DHA via PTE went as well. This is how I have been asked by CO for my current 489 visa application. You need to log in to ur Pte website and send to DHA.


----------



## SLO

Correction: PTE website


----------



## AliceNg

SLO said:


> AliceNg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliceNg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro,
> 
> I just had CO contact for my spouse English
> I provided his PTE result by attached file in my IMM account also sent from PTE account directly to DHA.
> I don't understand why now CO asked me to provide this doc again?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bro,
> 
> So should I email to my CO explain this matter and also reattached my spouse English in my IMM account
> Or what should I do? Pls advise
> 
> TIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You also need to send your pte report to DHA via PTE went as well. This is how I have been asked by CO for my current 489 visa application. You need to log in to ur Pte website and send to DHA.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply.
But I think PTE had sent my spouse PTE result to DHA automatically. 
So I wonder if any thing wrong? His PTE overall is 40 but listening below 30, is it DHA not accept?

TIA


----------



## mahnoor101

Hello Guys! Any chances of the 489 stream to be reduced to 70 points in the near future? Thanks.


----------



## Hyder404

Guys I am planning to apply for 489 visa.
My points breakdown would be something like this
*Age* : 30
*Edu* : 15
*PTE* : 20
*SS* + 10
*Total* : 65+ 10
My occupation is Electrical or Electronics Engineer, which apparently fall in pro Rata
What are chances of getting an ITA for 489 or should I go for 190 which would land me at 65+5 points? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dr Dre

mrspiggy said:


> Hi all seniors and experts, I received an offer from NT government for 489 last week and I have submitted my declaration form for 489 today.
> 
> May I know how does it take for the invitation to come? What should I prepare in the meantime while waiting?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply.


Congratulations. You should get an email as soon as they return to the office. I'd say while you wait for that, start filling Form 80 and 1221. 
Apply for Police Character Certificate, get necessary vaccines, put all other douments to support your visa appliation together and of course sip som juice to celebrate the milesotne.


----------



## SLO

Hyder404 said:


> Guys I am planning to apply for 489 visa.
> My points breakdown would be something like this
> *Age* : 30
> *Edu* : 15
> *PTE* : 20
> *SS* + 10
> *Total* : 65+ 10
> My occupation is Electrical or Electronics Engineer, which apparently fall in pro Rata
> What are chances of getting an ITA for 489 or should I go for 190 which would land me at 65+5 points?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


The trend for invitation of Electronic Engineer, it is not easy for you to get 189 invitation with 65 points. My recommendation is to go with 489 application to any states whichever available for you.
Nowadays, 489 is getting more and more popular among pro rata occupations.


----------



## SLO

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Guys! Any chances of the 489 stream to be reduced to 70 points in the near future? Thanks.


In fact, 489 has 2 stream:
1. Family sponsored 489
2. State and Territory nomination 489

For item no. 1 current cut off is 80 points and some more they give priority to 189. Then, remaining fill to 489 family sponsor. I believe your question is referring to item no.1. If so, it is unlikely to get family sponsor 489 with 70 points as per current trend.

For item no.2, it is as per requirement from each States. They will invite as much as they want. The requirement is different among each states. Each state has own occupation list.


----------



## Hyder404

SLO said:


> The trend for invitation of Electronic Engineer, it is not easy for you to get 189 invitation with 65 points. My recommendation is to go with 489 application to any states whichever available for you.
> Nowadays, 489 is getting more and more popular among pro rata occupations.


Thank you for your response bro, assuring indeed. 

So from what I understand is if I lodge for a 489 SS with 65 +10 points, I would be essentially having the same standing as say someone with 75 points for 189 visa.
But the catch obviously would be that he would get a PR and I would be getting a TR.
Does my application for 489 SS would be coming out of the same pool of 1000 invites per year for Electronic Engineer.


----------



## akshit36

*Skillselect*

Dear All
I lodged my visa application on 10th October 2018 while I received my invite from South Australia on 24 September 2018.
I now received a message in Skillselect mailbox which is a reminder that the invitation will expire on 23 November 2018.
They reminded me that I need to lodge my visa application on or before 23 November 2018.
I am concerned about this mail. Why did they send me that?
Is it a generic mail sent to all before invitation expiry date irrespective of the visa being lodged or pending or was it specifically meant for me where my visa application which as per me is lodged but is pending with them for some reasons?

Please guide.
ANZSCO Code: 149914 Financial Institution Branch Manager
Points: 80


----------



## SLO

Hyder404 said:


> Thank you for your response bro, assuring indeed.
> 
> So from what I understand is if I lodge for a 489 SS with 65 +10 points, I would be essentially having the same standing as say someone with 75 points for 189 visa.
> But the catch obviously would be that he would get a PR and I would be getting a TR.
> Does my application for 489 SS would be coming out of the same pool of 1000 invites per year for Electronic Engineer.


Yes, bro. If you are telling for 489 with 10 points family sponsored, your understanding is correct. You will be considered only after 189 invitation with someone got 75 points. It is connected with 189 quota. Below explanation from DHA website for family sponsored 489 invitations.
Quoted
“SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.”
Unquote 

That’s why I recommend you to consider 489 nomination from state and territory. It doesn’t need to think about 189 quota.


----------



## Amangupta1987

SLO said:


> Hyder404 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response bro, assuring indeed.
> 
> So from what I understand is if I lodge for a 489 SS with 65 +10 points, I would be essentially having the same standing as say someone with 75 points for 189 visa.
> But the catch obviously would be that he would get a PR and I would be getting a TR.
> Does my application for 489 SS would be coming out of the same pool of 1000 invites per year for Electronic Engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, bro. If you are telling for 489 with 10 points family sponsored, your understanding is correct. You will be considered only after 189 invitation with someone got 75 points. It is connected with 189 quota. Below explanation from DHA website for family sponsored 489 invitations.
> Quoted
> “SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.”
> Unquote
> 
> That’s why I recommend you to consider 489 nomination from state and territory. It doesn’t need to think about 189 quota.
Click to expand...

Did this mean that if I have 80 points in 489 FS (70+10) then I will get invitation before a person who is having 75 points for 189 visa?


----------



## vijayvivon

ak****36 said:


> Dear All
> I lodged my visa application on 10th October 2018 while I received my invite from South Australia on 24 September 2018.
> I now received a message in Skillselect mailbox which is a reminder that the invitation will expire on 23 November 2018.
> They reminded me that I need to lodge my visa application on or before 23 November 2018.
> I am concerned about this mail. Why did they send me that?
> Is it a generic mail sent to all before invitation expiry date irrespective of the visa being lodged or pending or was it specifically meant for me where my visa application which as per me is lodged but is pending with them for some reasons?
> 
> Please guide.
> ANZSCO Code: 149914 Financial Institution Branch Manager
> Points: 80



This is only for reminding you. If you lodge your application within due date it is okay. Thanks.


----------



## Abhi_

Hello All, 

I got my Grant today. Don't have words to thank this forum. Thank you all experts.


----------



## RockyRaj

Abhi_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Don't have words to thank this forum. Thank you all experts.




Happy for you on this quick grant!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

Abhi_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Don't have words to thank this forum. Thank you all experts.


Congrats man!! If possible post you timeline.. 
Cheers

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal

Abhi_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Don't have words to thank this forum. Thank you all experts.


many congratulations 🎊... Was it a ss or relative sponsored... And how much points and what profession??


----------



## Abhi_

Abysmal said:


> many congratulations 🎊... Was it a ss or relative sponsored... And how much points and what profession??


It is SS.

223112- Recruitment Consultant
65 pts including State, no points claimed for employment.

All the Best


----------



## Nomie

Abhi_ said:


> It is SS.
> 
> 223112- Recruitment Consultant
> 65 pts including State, no points claimed for employment.
> 
> All the Best


Great.. Congratulations!!!


----------



## JG

Abhi_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Don't have words to thank this forum. Thank you all experts.


Have you applied through fast track service?


----------



## talk2alok

Abhi_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Don't have words to thank this forum. Thank you all experts.


Congrats Abhi, can you please share your timelines..


----------



## nixnic

Hello! I am new here and would like to ask the best advice when to lodge my application for 489. 

1. Positive Assessment Anzsco 311215
2. 2.8 years experience, they did not credit my previous work which was 3 years. 
3. IELTS 7.5 OBS (8-7-7-7)
4. 28 years old

I would like to pass 489 or 190 in SA, NSW or victoria (came there last year as family sponsored tourist). 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## nixnic

In addition, Bachelor degree for Australian Educ.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Don't have words to thank this forum. Thank you all experts.


Many congratulations bro


----------



## yumeth

Abhi_ said:


> It is SS.
> 
> 223112- Recruitment Consultant
> 65 pts including State, no points claimed for employment.
> 
> All the Best


Super. All the very best bro!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexjay100

Abhi_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Don't have words to thank this forum. Thank you all experts.


Congratulations.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jaiswra1

Abhi_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Don't have words to thank this forum. Thank you all experts.


Hello,

Congratulations ! Is there a timeline to report in Australia from the date of Visa Grant ?

Please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## JASN2015

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Congratulations ! Is there a timeline to report in Australia from the date of Visa Grant ?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thank you


everyone gets different IED s to enter Australia.


----------



## Sarah_AUS

Guys,

I'm applying for the 489 Visa in NSW and the case officer has asked me to do the health examination.

But, when I logged my application in August I had a previous one which was valid and now they are asking to re-do it.

Today, the one which I submitted is no longer valid (more than 12 months). 

That seems a rip-off as I had a valid one when I logged and what is the point to request it just now?

Has anyone seen that before?

Thanks!


----------



## jaiswra1

JASN2015 said:


> everyone gets different IED s to enter Australia.



Hello - Thank you for the information


----------



## arif valani

Hey guys, just wanted to know whether it is compulsory to have medical insurance when you are making your first entry on 489 visa subclass


----------



## JASN2015

arif valani said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to know whether it is compulsory to have medical insurance when you are making your first entry on 489 visa subclass


not mandatory


----------



## arif valani

JASN2015 said:


> arif valani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, just wanted to know whether it is compulsory to have medical insurance when you are making your first entry on 489 visa subclass
> 
> 
> 
> not mandatory
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## SHELTONTOMY

*Subsequent 489 visa*

Is anyone applied for subsequent 489 visa. I applied on 26th sep still waiting.


----------



## AsifRehman

*ITA News::*



SHELTONTOMY said:


> Is anyone applied for subsequent 489 visa. I applied on 26th sep still waiting.


I applied on 19 June 2018 and waiting:clock:


----------



## SHELTONTOMY

is there any idea, how long it takes to get.


----------



## AsifRehman

SHELTONTOMY said:


> is there any idea, how long it takes to get.


No time line for sponsorship visa.. just pray and wait that occupation get the requirement


----------



## SHELTONTOMY

Are you talking about the 489 visa for the first applicant or the subsequent 489 visa for the partner.
I am already in 489 visa. Now I am applied visa for my wife on 26 sep 2018.


----------



## 489

AsifRehman said:


> SHELTONTOMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone applied for subsequent 489 visa. I applied on 26th sep still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 19 June 2018 and waiting
Click to expand...

You will strange to know that I applied on September 2017. Still waiting.


----------



## asifsiyal

Anyone who has applied family sponsored Visa?


----------



## Lexa111

Guys, what is it with Victoria state sponsored visa? I don't ahve enough points and can apply for 261313 category for Victoria state nomination. It will give 55 + 10 points? Who else has applied and how long I will have to wait for the invite? Thank you very much! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Abysmal

Friends, any idea 💡 of how much time for family sponsored visa??


----------



## asifsiyal

Abysmal said:


> Friends, any idea 💡 of how much time for family sponsored visa??


 Application submitted 7th October 2017, still waiting 😒


----------



## Abysmal

asifsiyal said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, any idea 💡 of how much time for family sponsored visa??
> 
> 
> 
> Application submitted 7th October 2017, still waiting 😒
Click to expand...

 ohhhhh that's worrisome.. Did you contact DIAC and enquire about the delay... Can you please share your nominated occupation,, was there any co contact or employment verification??


----------



## SLO

Hi All,

This is to inform you guys. Our 489 visa application is granted today. Thanks God. I received my 189 last few days back as well.

Timeline for 489 visa is as follow and my wife is main applicant:

Medical: 28 Mar 2018
489 lodge: 10 April 2018
CO contact: 17 Aug 2018
Replied to CO: 25 Aug 2018
Grant: 15 Nov 2018


----------



## Abysmal

SLO said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is to inform you guys. Our 489 visa application is granted today. Thanks God. I received my 189 last few days back as well.
> 
> Timeline for 489 visa is as follow and my wife is main applicant:
> 
> Medical: 28 Mar 2018
> 489 lodge: 10 April 2018
> CO contact: 17 Aug 2018
> Replied to CO: 25 Aug 2018
> Grant: 15 Nov 2018


Congratulations 🎊 Co contact for what.. Please mention


----------



## asifsiyal

Abysmal said:


> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, any idea 💡 of how much time for family sponsored visa??
> 
> 
> 
> Application submitted 7th October 2017, still waiting 😒
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhhh that's worrisome.. Did you contact DIAC and enquire about the delay... Can you please share your nominated occupation,, was there any co contact or employment verification??
Click to expand...

 263312- Telecom Network Engineer. CO contacted for documents on 9th July 2018, which I provided on 5th August 2018. My degree and employment was varified by Engineering Australia, I sent them two mail but no response.
If you have applied? Application date, and occupation?


----------



## SLO

Abysmal said:


> Congratulations 🎊 Co contact for what.. Please mention


CO contacted to clarify name difference between passport and education cert, and to send PTE report to DHA.


----------



## RockyRaj

SLO said:


> CO contacted to clarify name difference between passport and education cert, and to send PTE report to DHA.




Congrats on your grant. Could you let us know what you did as response for the name difference between passport and education certificate please ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman

SLO said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is to inform you guys. Our 489 visa application is granted today. Thanks God. I received my 189 last few days back as well.
> 
> Timeline for 489 visa is as follow and my wife is main applicant:
> 
> Medical: 28 Mar 2018
> 489 lodge: 10 April 2018
> CO contact: 17 Aug 2018
> Replied to CO: 25 Aug 2018
> Grant: 15 Nov 2018


Congratulations


----------



## Abysmal

SLO said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is to inform you guys. Our 489 visa application is granted today. Thanks God. I received my 189 last few days back as well.
> 
> Timeline for 489 visa is as follow and my wife is main applicant:
> 
> Medical: 28 Mar 2018
> 489 lodge: 10 April 2018
> CO contact: 17 Aug 2018
> Replied to CO: 25 Aug 2018
> Grant: 15 Nov 2018


 was your 489 visa relative sponsored or state sponsored??


----------



## AnandChahat

Hi all, I would appreciate if someone can answer - 
When does investigation/Verification take place is it after laughing Visa(489 for SA and paid visa fees on 10 Nov)?

As far as I am aware no address, job verification happened till now. The medical is done and now I am waiting for visa, will I receive a call for verification during this time?

How long can I expect to get my visa?
I am waiting for the answers and thankyou for helping me in advance 🙂


----------



## SLO

Abysmal said:


> was your 489 visa relative sponsored or state sponsored??


It’s state sponsored by FSC. My Wife occupation is Systems Analysts.


----------



## SLO

RockyRaj said:


> Congrats on your grant. Could you let us know what you did as response for the name difference between passport and education certificate please ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The name difference is actually bcz of the nature of name in our country. We used prefix in education certificate which is similar to Ms in English names. However, such prefix is not used in our passport names. CO asked about it and we explained it with Lawyer recommendation letter (affidavit) and submitted to CO.


----------



## palathi

Hi,

I too applied for FSC as system analyst.

Just to check if your wife have submitted documents for fsc in different emails?

I have send my documents as three emails and hence was worrying if they will miss out any of them.

Also if you where calming spouse points what all documents you submitted other than pte report and passports, acs reports.

Your reply is highly appreciated.


----------



## Abysmal

asifsiyal said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, any idea 💡 of how much time for family sponsored visa??
> 
> 
> 
> Application submitted 7th October 2017, still waiting 😒
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhhh that's worrisome.. Did you contact DIAC and enquire about the delay... Can you please share your nominated occupation,, was there any co contact or employment verification??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 263312- Telecom Network Engineer. CO contacted for documents on 9th July 2018, which I provided on 5th August 2018. My degree and employment was varified by Engineering Australia, I sent them two mail but no response.
> If you have applied? Application date, and occupation?
Click to expand...

 Thanks... No I haven't applied yet to apply after clearing my ielts


----------



## Abysmal

Abysmal said:


> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, any idea 💡 of how much time for family sponsored visa??
> 
> 
> 
> Application submitted 7th October 2017, still waiting 😒
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhhh that's worrisome.. Did you contact DIAC and enquire about the delay... Can you please share your nominated occupation,, was there any co contact or employment verification??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 263312- Telecom Network Engineer. CO contacted for documents on 9th July 2018, which I provided on 5th August 2018. My degree and employment was varified by Engineering Australia, I sent them two mail but no response.
> If you have applied? Application date, and occupation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... No I haven't applied yet to apply after clearing my ielts
Click to expand...

 internal auditor.. I think you should call 📞 them


----------



## AnandChahat

SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
AND SHOW ME
Abysmal
online
Member
Join: Oct 2018
Posts: 63



about 16 hours ago · #8826
Abysmal said:
Original Post
asifsiyal said:
Original Post
Abysmal said:
Original Post
asifsiyal said:
Original Post
Abysmal said:
Original Post
Friends, any idea 💡 of how much time for family sponsored visa??
Application submitted 7th October 2017, still waiting 😒
ohhhhh that's worrisome.. Did you contact DIAC and enquire about the delay... Can you please share your nominated occupation,, was there any co contact or employment verification??
263312- Telecom Network Engineer. CO contacted for documents on 9th July 2018, which I provided on 5th August 2018. My degree and employment was varified by Engineering Australia, I sent them two mail but no response.
If you have applied? Application date, and occupation?
Thanks... No I haven't applied yet to apply after clearing my ielts
internal auditor.. I think you should call 📞 them

Abysmal
online
Member
Join: Oct 2018
Posts: 63



about 16 hours ago · #8825
asifsiyal said:
Original Post
Abysmal said:
Original Post
asifsiyal said:
Original Post
Abysmal said:
Original Post
Friends, any idea 💡 of how much time for family sponsored visa??
Application submitted 7th October 2017, still waiting 😒
ohhhhh that's worrisome.. Did you contact DIAC and enquire about the delay... Can you please share your nominated occupation,, was there any co contact or employment verification??
263312- Telecom Network Engineer. CO contacted for documents on 9th July 2018, which I provided on 5th August 2018. My degree and employment was varified by Engineering Australia, I sent them two mail but no response.
If you have applied? Application date, and occupation?
Thanks... No I haven't applied yet to apply after clearing my ielts
palathi
New Member
Join: Dec 2013
Posts: 23
india



about 21 hours ago · #8824
Hi,

I too applied for FSC as system analyst.

Just to check if your wife have submitted documents for fsc in different emails?

I have send my documents as three emails and hence was worrying if they will miss out any of them.

Also if you where calming spouse points what all documents you submitted other than pte report and passports, acs reports.

Your reply is highly appreciated.
SLO
Member
Join: Dec 2017
Posts: 117
Singapore



about 22 hours ago · #8823
RockyRaj said:
Original Post
Congrats on your grant. Could you let us know what you did as response for the name difference between passport and education certificate please ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The name difference is actually bcz of the nature of name in our country. We used prefix in education certificate which is similar to Ms in English names. However, such prefix is not used in our passport names. CO asked about it and we explained it with Lawyer recommendation letter (affidavit) and submitted to CO.

SLO
Member
Join: Dec 2017
Posts: 117
Singapore



about 22 hours ago · #8822
Abysmal said:
Original Post
was your 489 visa relative sponsored or state sponsored??


It’s state sponsored by FSC. My Wife occupation is Systems Analysts.
AnandChahat
New Member
Join: Jul 2018
Posts: 13



2 days ago · #8821
Hi all, I would appreciate if someone can answer - 
When does investigation/Verification take place is it after laughing Visa(489 for SA and paid visa fees on 10 Nov)?

As far as I am aware no address, job verification happened till now. The medical is done and now I am waiting for visa, will I receive a call for verification during this time?

How long can I expect to get my visa?
I am waiting for the answers and thankyou for helping me in advance 🙂


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Did anyone who got CO contact have "Denise" (Adelaide office) as their CO? If yes, did u get your grant?


----------



## samuel1978

*No ita yet- 489 ss*

HI,

ANYONE WITH BELOW SIMILAR JOB CODE AND APPLICATION STATUS? PLEASE COMMENT.

ANZ 312114 : Construction Estimator
TOTAL POINTS: 55+10
THRU MIG. AGENT- YES
IELTS: 7 EACH
EOI SUBMITTED - AUGUST 2018
NO ITA YET


THANKS


----------



## Prabha 1

Nt_hopeful said:


> Did anyone who got CO contact have "Denise" (Adelaide office) as their CO? If yes, did u get your grant?


What is the issue with that particular officer?


----------



## amusa

*Medical*

Does anyone know any medical condition that may make one's visa application to be rejected?


----------



## RockyRaj

amusa said:


> Does anyone know any medical condition that may make one's visa application to be rejected?




Medical condition which do not incur significant health cost to their healthcare system shall not be rejected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

amusa said:


> Does anyone know any medical condition that may make one's visa application to be rejected?


I know HIV and TB.


----------



## amusa

josygeorge000 said:


> I know HIV and TB.


thanks. Pls assist with a list of documents required for the visa application. I have put in for nomination and expecting ITA soon.


----------



## JG

amusa said:


> thanks. Pls assist with a list of documents required for the visa application. I have put in for nomination and expecting ITA soon.


Are you applying for 489 nomination, if yes then better to wait and see.


----------



## amusa

josygeorge000 said:


> Are you applying for 489 nomination, if yes then better to wait and see.


Why did you say so?


----------



## JG

amusa said:


> Why did you say so?


only 189 is 100% sure about an invite.

190 and 489 are luck and skills.


----------



## amusa

josygeorge000 said:


> only 189 is 100% sure about an invite.
> 
> 190 and 489 are luck and skills.


With Scott Morrison's plan for migration, 190 and 489 will soon be hot-cake and be more sure than a 189.


----------



## Abysmal

amusa said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only 189 is 100% sure about an invite.
> 
> 190 and 489 are luck and skills.
> 
> 
> 
> With Scott Morrison's plan for migration, 190 and 489 will soon be hot-cake and be more sure than a 189.
Click to expand...

 please let us know about the plan... Will 489 visa be a pr visa in the near future 🔮??


----------



## mianshahid

Hi all,

Does anybody knows about the recent changes made to the visa processing timelines? what does priority processing means? because now there is no time frame for the expected forceful outcome.


----------



## JASN2015

mianshahid said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anybody knows about the recent changes made to the visa processing timelines? what does priority processing means? because now there is no time frame for the expected forceful outcome.


In the current timeline, one should get the GRANT between 2-12 months


----------



## JASN2015

amusa said:


> thanks. Pls assist with a list of documents required for the visa application. I have put in for nomination and expecting ITA soon.


Hi which state did you apply for the nomination and when ?


*Documents Check list for 189/190/489*

For Main applicant

1) University degree cert
2) University_grade_card
3) Assessment_Letter_relevant authority (for example, Assessment letter_ACS)
4. CV
5) IELTS_TRF certificate
7) Form80 *
8) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
9) Passport
10) Experience Letter in company Letter head
11) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from your managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
12) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
13) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India).
14) Company offer letters
15) Promotion letters
16) Appreciation letters
17) Relieving letter
18) Recommendation letter
19) Appointment letter
20) Provident fund (pdf file downloaded from epfo.org) this is free and easy to get online.
21) Bank statement for all years of Employment
22) PCC* **
23) Form 1221

For Secondary applicant (spouse)

1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with minimum 4.5 bands score overall
4) Passport
5) PCC* **
6) ID cards (like Drivers license etc)
7) Form 80***
8) Form 1221

For Kid

1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
2) Birth certificate


*Generate HAP ID by urself* 
for 189 applications, one need to do medical before lodge the application
And for 190 and 489 , medicals should be done after the payment/lodge

Log in to your IMMI account -> New Application -> Health -> My Health Declarations -> provide all of your and your accompanying member's details -> submit -> Go to my IIMI account summary page -> you will find your my health declaration application is in submitted state -> click on it -> left hand side you will find you and your accompanying member's clickable "view health assessment" text -> click on it -> it will bring you to emedical declaration -> declare all the particulars like if you had TB or any diseases before or not etc -> fill up that form -> submit -> it will auto generate a referral letter containing your required medical exam list and the coveted HAP ID.


Then call the approved hospital near you which you will find in DIBP website -> tell your self generated HAP ID to them -> they will schedule your medical test at any later date -> after you complete your medical, let pass 2/3 working days -> log in to eMedical client of DIBP using your HAP ID -> check whether the hospital has already uploaded the result or not -> if uploaded, then in your visa lodge application (which you did not submit yet) indicate that you have already done your medical and provide your HAP ID there. Then the CO will pick up your application, will understand that you have already completed your medical and should not generate a new HAP ID for you


----------



## akashmandal

Hi All, 

Any states are open for 263111? Any chance for 65 pointers under 489 visa?

Regards,
Akash


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi everyone,

Any updates, lodged my application on 1st Oct heard nothing, my friend applied in July no case officer assigned yet and we have heard people getting Direct grant in 5,6 weeks ?Is there any criteria or if they are picking random files


----------



## AnandChahat

SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
AND SHOW ME
Load Previous
palathi
online
New Member
Join: Dec 2013
Posts: 24
india



4 days ago · #8824
Hi,

I too applied for FSC as system analyst.

Just to check if your wife have submitted documents for fsc in different emails?

I have send my documents as three emails and hence was worrying if they will miss out any of them.

Also if you where calming spouse points what all documents you submitted other than pte report and passports, acs reports.

Your reply is highly appreciated.
SLO
Member
Join: Dec 2017
Posts: 117
Singapore



5 days ago · #8823
RockyRaj said:
Original Post
Congrats on your grant. Could you let us know what you did as response for the name difference between passport and education certificate please ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The name difference is actually bcz of the nature of name in our country. We used prefix in education certificate which is similar to Ms in English names. However, such prefix is not used in our passport names. CO asked about it and we explained it with Lawyer recommendation letter (affidavit) and submitted to CO.
SLO
Member
Join: Dec 2017
Posts: 117
Singapore



5 days ago · #8822
Abysmal said:
Original Post
was your 489 visa relative sponsored or state sponsored??


It’s state sponsored by FSC. My Wife occupation is Systems Analysts.
AnandChahat
online
New Member
Join: Jul 2018
Posts: 14



Nov 16, 2018 · #8821
Hi all, I would appreciate if someone can answer - 
When does investigation/Verification take place is it after laughing Visa(489 for SA and paid visa fees on 10 Nov)?

As far as I am aware no address, job verification happened till now. The medical is done and now I am waiting for visa, will I receive a call for verification during this time?

How long can I expect to get my visa?
I am waiting for the answers and thankyou for helping me in advance


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Prabha 1 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone who got CO contact have "Denise" (Adelaide office) as their CO? If yes, did u get your grant?
> 
> 
> 
> What is the issue with that particular officer?
Click to expand...

Nothing. Just want to know if she has responded back to anyone she had 'Co contacted'


----------



## AnandChahat

Hi, Can anyone tell that I am going on 489 visa to SA. Now as per the conditions, I have to live for 2 years and work for one year in full job (35 hours a week). Now in this case, can I do this that for 1st year I live and do the job in South Australia but for next year I work for another state as work from home and still stay in South Australia to complete the 2 year stay condition I am able to complete the both criteria this way,. Is this acceptable ?
If No, could you help me with the reason please?
Thankyou in advance 🙂


----------



## Realy85

Can someone tell what are the chances for 65 pointers. And time frame once you get invited


----------



## Jalandhar

shocking news guys, they eradicated 489 family sponsored visa from global processing list😳😳


----------



## Realy85

From where have you got the news. As i was checking but no info yet


----------



## Dilpreet786

Jalandhar said:


> shocking news guys, they eradicated 489 family sponsored visa from global processing list😳😳


Can you please elaborate...what is that??

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Jalandhar said:


> shocking news guys, they eradicated 489 family sponsored visa from global processing list😳😳



You can submit feedback and let them know - they've redesigned the website so could be a bug.


----------



## AsifRehman

Any good news for ANZSCO 273311 from any state  ..


----------



## Abysmal

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Jalandhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> shocking news guys, they eradicated 489 family sponsored visa from global processing list😳😳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can submit feedback and let them know - they've redesigned the website so could be a bug.
Click to expand...

Correct... Earlier they had removed the time-frame for the visa processing... I just now checked.. They have added back the time frame


----------



## huynhquocvan

Hi everbody, I have just submitted functional english evidence for spouse accordung to CO request. could anyone please advise whether is there any further request from CO or he will finalise ny application. Tks


----------



## laju1984

huynhquocvan said:


> Hi everbody, I have just submitted functional english evidence for spouse accordung to CO request. could anyone please advise whether is there any further request from CO or he will finalise ny application. Tks


 In most cases, Its a final requisition doc .........


----------



## Veerendra k

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates, lodged my application on 1st Oct heard nothing, my friend applied in July no case officer assigned yet and we have heard people getting Direct grant in 5,6 weeks ?Is there any criteria or if they are picking random files




Hi bro, some of our friends are waiting who’s lodged in August. Be patient and stay focused on your job 

Good luck to all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahajan.divij37

Veerendra k said:


> Hi bro, some of our friends are waiting who’s lodged in August. Be patient and stay focused on your job
> 
> Good luck to all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also applied on 30th August no CO contact yet.


----------



## mianshahid

huynhquocvan said:


> Hi everbody, I have just submitted functional english evidence for spouse accordung to CO request. could anyone please advise whether is there any further request from CO or he will finalise ny application. Tks


In my opinion and according to my experience, if he/she will not be satisfied, they will ask you again. But spouse English is not a must if in case you are not applying spouse visa, But if you are applying than its a must.

Cheers,


----------



## Realy85

Whats your occupation code


----------



## Vikramchopra

Hi I have received invitation on 10th of May 2018 from South Australia 65 points. I have applied my visa on 24th of May 2018, CO contacted on 8th of Sept 2018 since that day I am still waiting. CO contacted for evidence of employment which I submitted same day. Is there anyone like me in this group?


----------



## mahajan.divij37

Vikramchopra said:


> Hi I have received invitation on 10th of May 2018 from South Australia 65 points. I have applied my visa on 24th of May 2018, CO contacted on 8th of Sept 2018 since that day I am still waiting. CO contacted for evidence of employment which I submitted same day. Is there anyone like me in this group?


What's the status of your application now?


----------



## Vikramchopra

It is showing "further assesment"


----------



## Pinky Roy

*489 invitation for Queensland*

Dear all, 

I have received invitation to lodge an application for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional. Business and Skilled Migration Queensland (BSMQ). 

They are asking for "Intended residential suburb in Queensland". I can see that the below are the applicable regions which I can select. I just would like to know which region is the best to select and where I can see some Indian friends. 

Please suggest as I have to submit my application with in 14 days from today. 

Applicable regions: 

Excludes Greater Brisbane Area and the Gold Coast. 

Includes the following postcodes: 

4124 to 4125, 4133, 4211, 4270 to 4272, 4275, 4280, 4285, 4287, 4307 to 4499, 4515, 4517 to 4519, 4522 to 4899.


----------



## AP SINGH

Pinky Roy said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have received invitation to lodge an application for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional. Business and Skilled Migration Queensland (BSMQ).
> 
> They are asking for "Intended residential suburb in Queensland". I can see that the below are the applicable regions which I can select. I just would like to know which region is the best to select and where I can see some Indian friends.
> 
> Please suggest as I have to submit my application with in 14 days from today.
> 
> Applicable regions:
> 
> Excludes Greater Brisbane Area and the Gold Coast.
> 
> Includes the following postcodes:
> 
> 4124 to 4125, 4133, 4211, 4270 to 4272, 4275, 4280, 4285, 4287, 4307 to 4499, 4515, 4517 to 4519, 4522 to 4899.


Toowoomba , Townsville , Sunshine coast are some of the good regional areas to reside and have indian population .


----------



## Realy85

Can you please tell your occupation code


----------



## Realy85

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Vikramchopra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I have received invitation on 10th of May 2018 from South Australia 65 points. I have applied my visa on 24th of May 2018, CO contacted on 8th of Sept 2018 since that day I am still waiting. CO contacted for evidence of employment which I submitted same day. Is there anyone like me in this group?
> 
> 
> 
> What's the status of your application now?
Click to expand...




AP SINGH said:


> Pinky Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> I have received invitation to lodge an application for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional. Business and Skilled Migration Queensland (BSMQ).
> 
> They are asking for "Intended residential suburb in Queensland". I can see that the below are the applicable regions which I can select. I just would like to know which region is the best to select and where I can see some Indian friends.
> 
> Please suggest as I have to submit my application with in 14 days from today.
> 
> Applicable regions:
> 
> Excludes Greater Brisbane Area and the Gold Coast.
> 
> Includes the following postcodes:
> 
> 4124 to 4125, 4133, 4211, 4270 to 4272, 4275, 4280, 4285, 4287, 4307 to 4499, 4515, 4517 to 4519, 4522 to 4899.
> 
> 
> 
> Toowoomba , Townsville , Sunshine coast are some of the good regional areas to reside and have indian population .
Click to expand...


Please elaborate under what occupation you got invited as i am still waiting for invite


----------



## Realy85

Eoi submitted on 1st dec with 65 points including state nomination under non pro rata. When can i expect invite


----------



## Pinky Roy

Hi,

Thank you for your update. 

One more thing, do we need to stay and work only in these areas or we can stay in these postcodes and work in Brisbane or Gold cost? 

Please suggest.


----------



## Pinky Roy

AP SINGH said:


> Toowoomba , Townsville , Sunshine coast are some of the good regional areas to reside and have indian population .



Hello Singh,

Thank you for your update. 

One more thing, do we need to stay and work only in these areas or we can stay in these postcodes and work in Brisbane or Gold cost? 

Please suggest.


----------



## AP SINGH

Pinky Roy said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toowoomba , Townsville , Sunshine coast are some of the good regional areas to reside and have indian population .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Singh,
> 
> Thank you for your update.
> 
> One more thing, do we need to stay and work only in these areas or we can stay in these postcodes and work in Brisbane or Gold cost?
> 
> Please suggest.
Click to expand...

U have to stay for 2 years and work for 1 year in the regional areas ..Until then , u cannot work in Brisbane or Gold coast .


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Realy85 said:


> Eoi submitted on 1st dec with 65 points including state nomination under non pro rata. When can i expect invite


What invite are u talking about? Did u submit ur 489 visa application? Did u get nomination from State? 
If u have received state nomination, u will receive ur visa invitation automatically.


----------



## singh14286

Anyone got invited for Central west 489 [NSW] ?


----------



## nagar.vivek

*489 SA - No ITR*

Hello All, I am new to the group and this is my first post. I have applied for 489 Visa however got an email from the CO asking for ITR for all the years of employment. I have salary slips ,Bank statement & form 16 but ITR is only available for last 4 years . Is there a way to counter this as its a one way communication with the CO.

Citizenship :- India


----------



## singh14286

nagar.vivek said:


> Hello All, I am new to the group and this is my first post. I have applied for 489 Visa however got an email from the CO asking for ITR for all the years of employment. I have salary slips ,Bank statement & form 16 but ITR is only available for last 4 years . Is there a way to counter this as its a one way communication with the CO.
> 
> Citizenship :- India


Which state/regions 489 you are talking about ?

Thanks


----------



## himsrj

nagar.vivek said:


> Hello All, I am new to the group and this is my first post. I have applied for 489 Visa however got an email from the CO asking for ITR for all the years of employment. I have salary slips ,Bank statement & form 16 but ITR is only available for last 4 years . Is there a way to counter this as its a one way communication with the CO.
> 
> Citizenship :- India


Can you provide form 26as that should do. As it will reflect all tax credited and name of organization as well. Search google how to download form 26as.


----------



## Mr cool

Hi everyone, 
Just a urgent query please..the condition 8539 in 489 regional visa says we can live and work in any regional state in Australia 
Does it mean we have to live and work only in our soponsored state ?? Or can live and work in any regional area of Australia ??
Please someone give information this question
Much appreciated for your info 
Thanks


----------



## Mr cool

Everyone , please let me know if a 489 visa grant Holder (sponsored state - Tas), but the visa says can live and work any regional place in Australia..or live and work only in Tas ?? 
Visa says can live and work in specified area which means any regional area in Australia 
Quite confusing please 
Please let me know the information about this 
Urgent!!!
Thank you


----------



## nagar.vivek

singh14286 said:


> Which state/regions 489 you are talking about ?
> 
> Thanks


South Australia - State Sponsorship 489.


----------



## Prabha 1

Hey All, got my grant today..... so happy.....


----------



## laju1984

Mr cool said:


> Everyone , please let me know if a 489 visa grant Holder (sponsored state - Tas), but the visa says can live and work any regional place in Australia..or live and work only in Tas ??
> Visa says can live and work in specified area which means any regional area in Australia
> Quite confusing please
> Please let me know the information about this
> Urgent!!!
> Thank you


 one way is Try to get Realese Letter from Nominated state and if they give , you are free to move.....


----------



## mrspiggy

Prabha 1 said:


> Hey All, got my grant today..... so happy.....


Congrats!!!


----------



## Realy85

Pls share your occupation, points and date of apply


----------



## AsifRehman

*Happy*



Prabha 1 said:


> Hey All, got my grant today..... so happy.....


Congratulations  ... super duper happy for you :cool2:


----------



## Alexjay100

Prabha 1 said:


> Hey All, got my grant today..... so happy.....


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi Guys,

Can you please clarify my following doubts

1.Where can I check which occupations are getting invite for 55 points w/o SS
2.Is there any whatsapp group for 489 visa
3.How should I choose my preferred state for nomination


----------



## mrspiggy

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you please clarify my following doubts
> 
> 1.Where can I check which occupations are getting invite for 55 points w/o SS
> 2.Is there any whatsapp group for 489 visa
> 3.How should I choose my preferred state for nomination


Hi there! 

1) The minimum point is currently 65 points including SS (if I am not wrong).
3) You can select your preferred state when doing your EOI.

Hope this helps.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you please clarify my following doubts
> 
> 1.Where can I check which occupations are getting invite for 55 points w/o SS
> 2.Is there any whatsapp group for 489 visa
> 3.How should I choose my preferred state for nomination


1. Immitracker 

3. Anzcosearch

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you please clarify my following doubts
> 
> 1.Where can I check which occupations are getting invite for 55 points w/o SS
> 2.Is there any whatsapp group for 489 visa
> 3.How should I choose my preferred state for nomination


PM me


----------



## laju1984

mrspiggy said:


> harmandeepsinghbosskala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you please clarify my following doubts
> 
> 1.Where can I check which occupations are getting invite for 55 points w/o SS
> 2.Is there any whatsapp group for 489 visa
> 3.How should I choose my preferred state for nomination
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> 1) The minimum point is currently 65 points including SS (if I am not wrong).
> 3) You can select your preferred state when doing your EOI.
> 
> Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

 3) u cant randomly select any state in EOI, u need to check for which state your occupation is eligible to apply.....


----------



## keepcalm_tech

Hi,

Putting it for a friend:

Looking for a PR in HR adviser for Australia. 

Having 75 points. 

1. Any idea if the HR advisor is getting opened soon. Last time it was opened in July'18 and got closed in July'18 itself for South Australia?


Regards


----------



## laju1984

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi,
> 
> Putting it for a friend:
> 
> Looking for a PR in HR adviser for Australia.
> 
> Having 75 points.
> 
> 1. Any idea if the HR advisor is getting opened soon. Last time it was opened in July'18 and got closed in July'18 itself for South Australia?
> 
> 
> Regards


 Look in NT occupation list...Might be Open there.....


----------



## harshaviraj

*489 Processing Time*

Hi all,
I have submitted visa application on 08th September 2018, but still no CO assigned. Do you have any idea how long will it take to assign a CO and to grant?
Thanks 


Occupation : 233311 Electrical Engineer
EOI lodged : 26/05/2018 (60+10 points)
NSW (Orana) invited: 20/08/2018 
Visa lodged: 08/09/2018 
Grant - Waiting...................:clock:


----------



## JASN2015

harshaviraj said:


> Hi all,
> I have submitted visa application on 08th September 2018, but still no CO assigned. Do you have any idea how long will it take to assign a CO and to grant?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Occupation : 233311 Electrical Engineer
> EOI lodged : 26/05/2018 (60+10 points)
> NSW (Orana) invited: 20/08/2018
> Visa lodged: 08/09/2018
> Grant - Waiting...................:clock:


Hi bro,
You will sometimes never know if your case is already on a co s hand,
Only 20 % people are notified by the co , most people get the GRANT directly from received to FINALISED (grant)


----------



## ajat5wea

harshaviraj said:


> Hi all,
> I have submitted visa application on 08th September 2018, but still no CO assigned. Do you have any idea how long will it take to assign a CO and to grant?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Occupation : 233311 Electrical Engineer
> EOI lodged : 26/05/2018 (60+10 points)
> NSW (Orana) invited: 20/08/2018
> Visa lodged: 08/09/2018
> Grant - Waiting...................:clock:


Hi,
it will take minimum six months to grant the visa,
i have lodged my visa on 05/06/2018
CO Contacted on 25/09/2018 asked PTE Score. i have submitted on same day
Still waiting for grant.
Occupation : 233311 Electrical Engineer
EOI lodged : 04/04/2018 (65+10 points)
NSW (Orana) invited: 01/06/2018 
Visa lodged: 05/06/2018 
Co Contacted:25/09/2018


----------



## Schawla

What document is required and at what stage by the family who is sponsoring for 489 visa application.

I have just marked yes where family is willing to sponsor, hope I am not missing anything


----------



## Total_Domination

Any hope for 80 pointer 263111. Applied yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## harshaviraj

Thanks Bro


----------



## laju1984

Schawla said:


> What document is required and at what stage by the family who is sponsoring for 489 visa application.
> 
> I have just marked yes where family is willing to sponsor, hope I am not missing anything


 I think You are not clear in what u saying.....


----------



## nagar.vivek

*Help*

Hello Fellows,

I was using services of YAxis for my Visa application and have recently realized what blunders they did once we received the CO Email.

My PTE score was not sent, instead, somebody else's scorecard was attached.
Bank Statement and Form 16 not attached.

Now because of this, we have to reshare it again and they are asking for ITR for all the years which we don't have. further any more mistakes our money and application go down the drain.

Please suggest how can we ensure they are uploading the right documents. We wont get another chance :-(


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nagar.vivek said:


> Hello Fellows,
> 
> I was using services of YAxis for my Visa application and have recently realized what blunders they did once we received the CO Email.
> 
> My PTE score was not sent, instead, somebody else's scorecard was attached.
> Bank Statement and Form 16 not attached.
> 
> Now because of this, we have to reshare it again and they are asking for ITR for all the years which we don't have. further any more mistakes our money and application go down the drain.
> 
> Please suggest how can we ensure they are uploading the right documents. We wont get another chance :-(


If they are MARA agents, lodge a complaint with OMARA. That is very unprofessional.


----------



## himsrj

Why not create a mirror account to keep check on them.
You need your passport no and transaction ref no, create online immi new login. Import application and can check everything. Let consultant only upload all correct docs.
You can use this to have check on application only.
First clear your profile by submitting what matters to dha, than complain or remove consultant as per your liking for his organized trouble.


----------



## Vikramchopra

PrettyIsotonic said:


> nagar.vivek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Fellows,
> 
> I was using services of YAxis for my Visa application and have recently realized what blunders they did once we received the CO Email.
> 
> My PTE score was not sent, instead, somebody else's scorecard was attached.
> Bank Statement and Form 16 not attached.
> 
> Now because of this, we have to reshare it again and they are asking for ITR for all the years which we don't have. further any more mistakes our money and application go down the drain.
> 
> Please suggest how can we ensure they are uploading the right documents. We wont get another chance :-(
> 
> 
> 
> If they are MARA agents, lodge a complaint with OMARA. That is very unprofessional.
Click to expand...


Better to make a online immi account and import your application so you can become spectator of your application. Do not trust migration agents they don't care if wrong documentation is uploaded. End of the day its your loss.


----------



## laju1984

nagar.vivek said:


> Hello Fellows,
> 
> I was using services of YAxis for my Visa application and have recently realized what blunders they did once we received the CO Email.
> 
> My PTE score was not sent, instead, somebody else's scorecard was attached.
> Bank Statement and Form 16 not attached.
> 
> Now because of this, we have to reshare it again and they are asking for ITR for all the years which we don't have. further any more mistakes our money and application go down the drain.
> 
> Please suggest how can we ensure they are uploading the right documents. We wont get another chance :-(


 Attach what is requested by CO, If dnt have ITR ,submitt All Form 16.....
And U need to Visit Y axis face to face make sure the right docs are uploaded in front you......


----------



## saravanakumar1989

nagar.vivek said:


> Hello Fellows,
> 
> I was using services of YAxis for my Visa application and have recently realized what blunders they did once we received the CO Email.
> 
> My PTE score was not sent, instead, somebody else's scorecard was attached.
> Bank Statement and Form 16 not attached.
> 
> Now because of this, we have to reshare it again and they are asking for ITR for all the years which we don't have. further any more mistakes our money and application go down the drain.
> 
> Please suggest how can we ensure they are uploading the right documents. We wont get another chance :-(


Create an mirror account and keep your account in your control. you can manage and monitor by yourself. For agent your just one of their clients but for you it's your life. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bubberducky

Civil engineer:
Points: 30 (age) + 15 (education) + 10 (IELTS) = 55 points

can i get 489 visa with state sponsorship ? if yes, how long would it take?


----------



## Dilpreet786

saravanakumar1989 said:


> Create an mirror account and keep your account in your control. you can manage and monitor by yourself. For agent your just one of their clients but for you it's your life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


How to create a mirror account?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984

Dilpreet786 said:


> saravanakumar1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Create an mirror account and keep your account in your control. you can manage and monitor by yourself. For agent your just one of their clients but for you it's your life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How to create a mirror account?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 online.immi.gov.au website...Go to Import Application tab......U will need Passport Number and TRN no.( Agent can give TRN no.) to import copy of Visa application...


----------



## Realy85

nagar.vivek said:


> Hello Fellows,
> 
> I was using services of YAxis for my Visa application and have recently realized what blunders they did once we received the CO Email.
> 
> My PTE score was not sent, instead, somebody else's scorecard was attached.
> Bank Statement and Form 16 not attached.
> 
> Now because of this, we have to reshare it again and they are asking for ITR for all the years which we don't have. further any more mistakes our money and application go down the drain.
> 
> Please suggest how can we ensure they are uploading the right documents. We wont get another chance :-(



Thank god i didnt subscribe to them as today only i tried to call them to know the procedure and am yet to receive a call later. But if they are so careless that they dont even bother to think once before sending documents that their slight mistake can ruin the person's whole life. All crap and just money minded


----------



## saravanakumar1989

bubberducky said:


> Civil engineer:
> Points: 30 (age) + 15 (education) + 10 (IELTS) = 55 points
> 
> can i get 489 visa with state sponsorship ? if yes, how long would it take?


go to the anzcosearch.com and check which state is open now for your occupation. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSM82

laju1984 said:


> online.immi.gov.au website...Go to Import Application tab......U will need Passport Number and TRN no.( Agent can give TRN no.) to import copy of Visa application...


The TRN number is the same as EOI ID?

Tks!


----------



## saravanakumar1989

GSM82 said:


> The TRN number is the same as EOI ID?
> 
> Tks!


TRN mentioned on your invitation letter. Ask your agent to give you. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Walker

*Guidance Needed-Form 80 and other stuff*

Dear All,
I am about to upload my documents for 489 State and Territory Visa. I am a bit confused about Form 80 and certain other things. The questions may seem silly but I am hoping someone with experience can guide me here: 
1. I am using this version of Form 80 "*80 (Design date 10/15)*". Is it the latest ? 
2. I have filled Form 80 with pen, no typing. Is it OK ?
3. In Form 80, are we supposed to leave the fields that don't apply to us blank or write NA
4. In Form 80, Question 24. and Question 28, both ask the same thing: "*Are you applying for a temporary visa?*". I understand that 489 is a temporary visa. Should I say YES ?
5. How can I get my photograph backside attested. No stamp can fill the limited space of 35x45 mm. Can signatures at back with name be enough ?
6. In the documents uploading page, I cant find any place to upload Form 1221. Is is required only if CO asks ? 
P.S. ideally I want a concrete application, direct grant without CO Contact 
Kindly guide, thanks and cheers,


----------



## razi_zaheer

Hi guys, 

Got rejection from NSW Central West regional, though successfully applied on 20th August before the closure of intake. 

Reason they mentioned is enormous number of applications received.

BR
Rizwan
Point 65 (without SS)


----------



## bubberducky

saravanakumar1989 said:


> go to the anzcosearch.com and check which state is open now for your occupation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


well, how do i find out if i have enough points to get an actual invitation? what is the cut-off?


----------



## razi_zaheer

bubberducky said:


> well, how do i find out if i have enough points to get an actual invitation? what is the cut-off?


They did not mentioned anything, just enormous number of applications received and make the competition tough.


----------



## singh14286

razi_zaheer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got rejection from NSW Central West regional, though successfully applied on 20th August before the closure of intake.
> 
> Reason they mentioned is enormous number of applications received.
> 
> BR
> Rizwan
> Point 65 (without SS)


Same here Rizwan, I also got the same harrasing email yesterday with same reason as of yours. I have have same points 65 Without state sponsorship [65+ 10 = 75 - if got nominated]. Looks like they are giving same reason to all. I am going to call or email them. really disappointed !

Thanks


----------



## singh14286

Same here Rizwan, I also got the same harrasing email yesterday with same reason as of yours. I have have same points 65 Without state sponsorship [65+ 10 = 75 - if got nominated]. Looks like they are giving same reason to all. I am going to call or email them. really disappointed !

Thanks


----------



## laju1984

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear All,
> I am about to upload my documents for 489 State and Territory Visa. I am a bit confused about Form 80 and certain other things. The questions may seem silly but I am hoping someone with experience can guide me here:
> 1. I am using this version of Form 80 "*80 (Design date 10/15)*". Is it the latest ?
> 2. I have filled Form 80 with pen, no typing. Is it OK ?
> 3. In Form 80, are we supposed to leave the fields that don't apply to us blank or write NA
> 4. In Form 80, Question 24. and Question 28, both ask the same thing: "*Are you applying for a temporary visa?*". I understand that 489 is a temporary visa. Should I say YES ?
> 5. How can I get my photograph backside attested. No stamp can fill the limited space of 35x45 mm. Can signatures at back with name be enough ?
> 6. In the documents uploading page, I cant find any place to upload Form 1221. Is is required only if CO asks ?
> P.S. ideally I want a concrete application, direct grant without CO Contact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly guide, thanks and cheers,


1. Ok..
2. Ok not an issue
3. Blank or N/ A whichever suits.
4. Yes.Temporary 
5. Dnt know... 
6. Upload under "other Document "


----------



## Jonny Walker

laju1984 said:


> 1. Ok..
> 2. Ok not an issue
> 3. Blank or N/ A whichever suits.
> 4. Yes.Temporary
> 5. Dnt know...
> 6. Upload under "other Document "


Thanks mate.


----------



## Jonny Walker

singh14286 said:


> Same here Rizwan, I also got the same harrasing email yesterday with same reason as of yours. I have have same points 65 Without state sponsorship [65+ 10 = 75 - if got nominated]. Looks like they are giving same reason to all. I am going to call or email them. really disappointed !
> 
> Thanks


This is so discouraging.....if they give this reason for rejection, they must return the fee.


----------



## singh14286

Jonny Walker said:


> This is so discouraging.....if they give this reason for rejection, they must return the fee.


Yes Bro, this is really discouraging. Is there any possibility to get invited if I call or appeal them.

Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

laju1984 said:


> 1. Ok..
> 2. Ok not an issue
> 3. Blank or N/ A whichever suits.
> 4. Yes.Temporary
> 5. Dnt know...
> 6. Upload under "other Document "


Agreed except 4, it should be residential visa, permanent visa


----------



## laju1984

JASN2015 said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ok..
> 2. Ok not an issue
> 3. Blank or N/ A whichever suits.
> 4. Yes.Temporary
> 5. Dnt know...
> 6. Upload under "other Document "
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed except 4, it should be residential visa, permanent visa
Click to expand...

 489 is not a Permenant visa.....Its better not to write if you are not sure.....


----------



## jkfooty1

JASN2015 said:


> Hi bro,
> You will sometimes never know if your case is already on a co s hand,
> Only 20 % people are notified by the co , most people get the GRANT directly from received to FINALISED (grant)


Any updates brother ? I submitted on 1st Oct


----------



## jkfooty1

harshaviraj said:


> Hi all,
> I have submitted visa application on 08th September 2018, but still no CO assigned. Do you have any idea how long will it take to assign a CO and to grant?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Occupation : 233311 Electrical Engineer
> EOI lodged : 26/05/2018 (60+10 points)
> NSW (Orana) invited: 20/08/2018
> Visa lodged: 08/09/2018
> Grant - Waiting...................:clock:


Any updates brother ? I submitted on 1st Oct


----------



## mahajan.divij37

jkfooty1 said:


> Any updates brother ? I submitted on 1st Oct


I submitted on 30th August. No co contact. Application Staus: Received. I don't know how they pick the file and on what basis.


----------



## harshaviraj

jkfooty1 said:


> Any updates brother ? I submitted on 1st Oct


Nope Bro.Still waiting


----------



## JG

Can anyone let me know on what date which the latest lodge got the 489 visa approved?? Is it on August or Sep?


----------



## saravanakumar1989

josygeorge000 said:


> Can anyone let me know on what date which the latest lodge got the 489 visa approved?? Is it on August or Sep?


Visa lodged on oct 30 got approved yesterday. Source immitracker 
I lodged visa on 29 Oct got co contact yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanwar37

Hi please tell that bachelor in computer application from India is assessed for which profession in Australia. Please tell code also


----------



## chibaba chacho

saravanakumar1989 said:


> Visa lodged on oct 30 got approved yesterday. Source immitracker
> I lodged visa on 29 Oct got co contact yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi Saravanakumar1989,

If I may ask, which documents did the CO ask for? I lodged on the 4th of October.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi Saravanakumar1989,
> 
> If I may ask, which documents did the CO ask for? I lodged on the 4th of October.


Pcc and medical. Looking at the immitracker I thought they'll take some more weeks to access my file that's y I was I was delaying medical but they're faster than I expect. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chibaba chacho

saravanakumar1989 said:


> Pcc and medical. Looking at the immitracker I thought they'll take some more weeks to access my file that's y I was I was delaying medical but they're faster than I expect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Alright. I was thinking it's something other than their standard requirements. All the best mate!


----------



## JASN2015

josygeorge000 said:


> Can anyone let me know on what date which the latest lodge got the 489 visa approved?? Is it on August or Sep?


My friend got it yesterday who lodged on 4th October


----------



## JASN2015

laju1984 said:


> 489 is not a Permenant visa.....Its better not to write if you are not sure.....


You can do whatever you like,
I said what should be written for that question in the form 80 and I never advice anybody of anything unless I'm 1000% sure


----------



## mariner2017

JASN2015 said:


> You can do whatever you like,
> 
> I said what should be written for that question in the form 80 and I never advice anybody of anything unless I'm 1000% sure


Gents,
Noticed in DHA website, 489 visa has been classified as a temporary visa. Attaching a screenshot... cheers! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

mariner2017 said:


> Gents,
> Noticed in DHA website, 489 visa has been classified as a temporary visa. Attaching a screenshot... cheers!
> View attachment 89714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is one thing, 
The term temporary and permanent classified in deterrent manner in deterrent forms/bodies.
As an example, 
In schooling and TAFE collegesin Australia, 489 is considered as permanent as free of education,
But for universities, it's classified as a temporary,
In form 80, the term temporary is referred to students visa, short term medical treatments,business visits ..etc
You will get to know it when you are reaching the destination
489 is residential visa so same should be written in the from 80,


----------



## laju1984

mariner2017 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can do whatever you like,
> 
> I said what should be written for that question in the form 80 and I never advice anybody of anything unless I'm 1000% sure
> 
> 
> 
> Gents,
> Noticed in DHA website, 489 visa has been classified as a temporary visa. Attaching a screenshot... cheers!
> View attachment 89714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 But...JASN2015 was 1000 % ( Not 100) sure.....


----------



## mrspiggy

JASN2015 said:


> mariner2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gents,
> Noticed in DHA website, 489 visa has been classified as a temporary visa. Attaching a screenshot... cheers!
> View attachment 89714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is one thing,
> The term temporary and permanent classified in deterrent manner in deterrent forms/bodies.
> As an example,
> In schooling and TAFE collegesin Australia, 489 is considered as permanent as free of education,
> But for universities, it's classified as a temporary,
> In form 80, the term temporary is referred to students visa, short term medical treatments,business visits ..etc
> You will get to know it when you are reaching the destination
> 489 is residential visa so same should be written in the from 80,
Click to expand...

Hello, I am in the midst of filling up my form 80 now. I am confused now. Is 489 considered temporary or permanent?


----------



## laju1984

hhh


----------



## sai1919

Can anyone help me with this situation.

I lodged my visa in September 2017. Got married in Nov 2017 last week. 
Got visa in May 2018
First entry in Aus - August.

As i didn't want to apply for my wife visa at that time, I did not updated my marriage details and i was not aware that I should update my details.


After knowing the fact that one should update their details, I have sent an email to GSM.allocated with marriage certificate and Form 1022 in October 2018.


As per rule they might cancel my visa. Any solutions and suggestions please.


----------



## JASN2015

mrspiggy said:


> Hello, I am in the midst of filling up my form 80 now. I am confused now. Is 489 considered temporary or permanent?


The way you are questioning is nice, I like that

And Suppose you are asking me,
So please see 3,4 posts above for my answer,
And me, about 50 of my friends did the same,almost all already got the GRANT safely.


----------



## JASN2015

sai1919 said:


> Can anyone help me with this situation.
> 
> I lodged my visa in September 2017. Got married in Nov 2017 last week.
> Got visa in May 2018
> First entry in Aus - August.
> 
> As i didn't want to apply for my wife visa at that time, I did not updated my marriage details and i was not aware that I should update my details.
> 
> 
> After knowing the fact that one should update their details, I have sent an email to GSM.allocated with marriage certificate and Form 1022 in October 2018.
> 
> 
> As per rule they might cancel my visa. Any solutions and suggestions please.


IED is August 2018?
So already you are in Australia?
Did you mark the first entry by visiting Australia before your marriage?


----------



## mrspiggy

JASN2015 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am in the midst of filling up my form 80 now. I am confused now. Is 489 considered temporary or permanent?
> 
> 
> 
> The way you are questioning is nice, I like that
> 
> And Suppose you are asking me,
> So please see 3,4 posts above for my answer,
> And me, about 50 of my friends did the same,almost all already got the GRANT safely.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Are you in Australia already?


----------



## JASN2015

mrspiggy said:


> Thanks. Are you in Australia already?



Not yet


----------



## laju1984

sai1919 said:


> Can anyone help me with this situation.
> 
> I lodged my visa in September 2017. Got married in Nov 2017 last week.
> Got visa in May 2018
> First entry in Aus - August.
> 
> As i didn't want to apply for my wife visa at that time, I did not updated my marriage details and i was not aware that I should update my details.
> 
> 
> After knowing the fact that one should update their details, I have sent an email to GSM.allocated with marriage certificate and Form 1022 in October 2018.
> 
> 
> As per rule they might cancel my visa. Any solutions and suggestions please.


 They cant cancel visa on this basis... ....Not to worry...


----------



## mrspiggy

JASN2015 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Are you in Australia already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet
Click to expand...

Have you received your grant? If yes, may I know how long did you wait?


----------



## laju1984

mrspiggy said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariner2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gents,
> Noticed in DHA website, 489 visa has been classified as a temporary visa. Attaching a screenshot... cheers!
> View attachment 89714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is one thing,
> The term temporary and permanent classified in deterrent manner in deterrent forms/bodies.
> As an example,
> In schooling and TAFE collegesin Australia, 489 is considered as permanent as free of education,
> But for universities, it's classified as a temporary,
> In form 80, the term temporary is referred to students visa, short term medical treatments,business visits ..etc
> You will get to know it when you are reaching the destination
> 489 is residential visa so same should be written in the from 80,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, I am in the midst of filling up my form 80 now. I am confused now. Is 489 considered temporary or permanent?
Click to expand...

 There is a some discrepancy in Form 80 about that Question. 
When i had applied, I had written email to Immi. Dept. about asking If we have to tick Yes in Temporary Visa if applying 489 .....They said " Yes 489 is a Temporary visa" but again I asked that then what we should mention in Return date in that Question? ...They replied we will correct it that in Form 80.....But I think still its same ... So If that Question still asking return date.....Put "No " against Temporay Visa.....

Hope this clarifies.....


----------



## JASN2015

laju1984 said:


> There is a some discrepancy in Form 80 about that Question.
> When i had applied, I had written email to Immi. Dept. about asking If we have to tick Yes in Temporary Visa if applying 489 .....They said " Yes 489 is a Temporary visa" but again I asked that then what we should mention in Return date in that Question? ...They replied we will correct it that in Form 80.....But I think still its same ... So If that Question still asking return date.....Put "No " against Temporay Visa.....
> 
> Hope this clarifies.....


Agreed some people put yes, some put NO as those questions are not logical

Yes, most forms specifically 80 and 1221 are NOT user friendly, they still make confusion on applicant's' when filling those, in fact they are not logical and there is no interconnection with each questions.
Answers to those questions are not big deals though as 80,1221 forms are specifically designed for investigating how you spent your life until you get a invitation from DHA for a visa.


----------



## sai1919

JASN2015 said:


> IED is August 2018?
> So already you are in Australia?
> Did you mark the first entry by visiting Australia before your marriage?


No, I didnot mark my first entry before marriage. Married in November 2017 and Got visa in May 2018. Moved to Australia in Aug 2018.
Initial date of entry given is september 13. But i moved to aus in August.

As per law they have the right to cancel the visa. today i called immigration help desk but she said no need to worry and i can apply my wife visa.



laju1984 said:


> They cant cancel visa on this basis... ....Not to worry...


Even though mine is genuine mistake and submitting correct details now, as per law" • If you do not comply with section 104 of the Act and notify the
department of your new circumstances, your visa is liable to
be cancelled under the Migration Act 1958" they can cancel the visa. But, i never heard any such case similar to mine. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1022.pdf


----------



## laju1984

JASN2015 said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a some discrepancy in Form 80 about that Question.
> When i had applied, I had written email to Immi. Dept. about asking If we have to tick Yes in Temporary Visa if applying 489 .....They said " Yes 489 is a Temporary visa" but again I asked that then what we should mention in Return date in that Question? ...They replied we will correct it that in Form 80.....But I think still its same ... So If that Question still asking return date.....Put "No " against Temporay Visa.....
> 
> Hope this clarifies.....
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed some people put yes, some put NO as those questions are not logical
> 
> Yes, most forms specifically 80 and 1221 are NOT user friendly, they still make confusion on applicant's' when filling those, in fact they are not logical and there is no interconnection with each questions.
> Answers to those questions are not big deals though as 80,1221 forms are specifically designed for investigating how you spent your life until you get a invitation from DHA for a visa.
Click to expand...

 Ya Right....


----------



## laju1984

sai1919 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IED is August 2018?
> So already you are in Australia?
> Did you mark the first entry by visiting Australia before your marriage?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didnot mark my first entry before marriage. Married in November 2017 and Got visa in May 2018. Moved to Australia in Aug 2018.
> Initial date of entry given is september 13. But i moved to aus in August.
> 
> As per law they have the right to cancel the visa. today i called immigration help desk but she said no need to worry and i can apply my wife visa.
> 
> 
> 
> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cant cancel visa on this basis... ....Not to worry...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even though mine is genuine mistake and submitting correct details now, as per law" • If you do not comply with section 104 of the Act and notify the
> department of your new circumstances, your visa is liable to
> be cancelled under the Migration Act 1958" they can cancel the visa. But, i never heard any such case similar to mine.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1022.pdf
Click to expand...

 Dnt worry.......Apply for Spouse visa if u want.....


----------



## jkfooty1

saravanakumar1989 said:


> Visa lodged on oct 30 got approved yesterday. Source immitracker
> I lodged visa on 29 Oct got co contact yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


then there are people waiting from 1st Oct including me even when i am onshore. Delay might be because i have partner and a daughter here onshore with me ? One can only assume.........


----------



## jkfooty1

mahajan.divij37 said:


> I submitted on 30th August. No co contact. Application Staus: Received. I don't know how they pick the file and on what basis.


Probably the more family members you have the more scrutiny they have to do, hence gets delay ? One can only assume as the status doesnt change, nor they have added my newborn to the case so i think my file is still in the que waiting for CO to be assigned


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi Guys,

I have b.tech computer science degree.Can someone here suggest me any post graduate diploma/cert/masters that can be done to become eligible for 489 visa.I dont mind doing it in any other field apart from computers.Preferably some quick(something like self paced) and cheap options.


----------



## chibaba chacho

jkfooty1 said:


> then there are people waiting from 1st Oct including me even when i am onshore. Delay might be because i have partner and a daughter here onshore with me ? One can only assume.........


According to Immitracker there is someone who lodged for a 489 visa (SA) on the 4th of October 2018 and got a direct grant on the 15th of December 2018.

Another person lodged on the 30th of September 2018 (SA again) and got a direct grant today. 

DHA is so unpredictable on how they process cases.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

jkfooty1 said:


> then there are people waiting from 1st Oct including me even when i am onshore. Delay might be because i have partner and a daughter here onshore with me ? One can only assume.........


DHA is unpredictable. Some of my friends who lodged before me didn't get grant or co contact even they are single and didn't claimed points for work experience. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

mahajan.divij37 said:


> I submitted on 30th August. No co contact. Application Staus: Received. I don't know how they pick the file and on what basis.




Hey Bro, I applied on 29-Aug-18 for SA, I got Immi commencement email on 14-Dec’18. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 489

saikishoreal said:


> mahajan.divij37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted on 30th August. No co contact. Application Staus: Received. I don't know how they pick the file and on what basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bro, I applied on 29-Aug-18 for SA, I got Immi commencement email on 14-Dec’18.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I’m waiting since 2017 September. God knows now they will give me decision or not.


----------



## mrspiggy

489 said:


> saikishoreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mahajan.divij37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted on 30th August. No co contact. Application Staus: Received. I don't know how they pick the file and on what basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bro, I applied on 29-Aug-18 for SA, I got Immi commencement email on 14-Dec’18.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m waiting since 2017 September. God knows now they will give me decision or not.
Click to expand...

May I know what is your occupation and points? Which state you applied?


----------



## mahajan.divij37

saikishoreal said:


> Hey Bro, I applied on 29-Aug-18 for SA, I got Immi commencement email on 14-Dec’18.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still didn't get any commencement mail.


----------



## laju1984

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have b.tech computer science degree.Can someone here suggest me any post graduate diploma/cert/masters that can be done to become eligible for 489 visa.I dont mind doing it in any other field apart from computers.Preferably some quick(something like self paced) and cheap options.


 b. Tech is enough.....


----------



## saikishoreal

mrspiggy said:


> May I know what is your occupation and points? Which state you applied?




Mine is 261111 with 75 points, applied for South Australia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

mahajan.divij37 said:


> I still didn't get any commencement mail.


Only few people (10,20 %) are getting it so don't worry,
You will get it soon


----------



## JASN2015

sai1919 said:


> No, I didnot mark my first entry before marriage. Married in November 2017 and Got visa in May 2018. Moved to Australia in Aug 2018.
> Initial date of entry given is september 13. But i moved to aus in August.
> 
> As per law they have the right to cancel the visa. today i called immigration help desk but she said no need to worry and i can apply my wife visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though mine is genuine mistake and submitting correct details now, as per law" • If you do not comply with section 104 of the Act and notify the
> department of your new circumstances, your visa is liable to
> be cancelled under the Migration Act 1958" they can cancel the visa. But, i never heard any such case similar to mine.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1022.pdf


Bro,
I don't think you will face issue
And what you have done is over, can't reverse now.
Be ready to provide genuine reason if they ask any clarification why you get married and didn't inform DHA or why you married before your IED.
Good luck


----------



## chibaba chacho

Hi Everyone,

A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. Thank you to all of you who directly or indirectly assisted me on this journey. My timeline is as below.


----------



## mahajan.divij37

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. Thank you to all of you who directly or indirectly assisted me on this journey. My timeline is as below.


Congrats


----------



## mrspiggy

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. Thank you to all of you who directly or indirectly assisted me on this journey. My timeline is as below.


Congrats!!!


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

laju1984 said:


> b. Tech is enough.....


But as per my understanding ACS requires work experience for positive assessment.May be I should do pg diploma /cert another field where work experience is not required.


----------



## laju1984

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> b. Tech is enough.....
> 
> 
> 
> But as per my understanding ACS requires work experience for positive assessment.May be I should do pg diploma /cert another field where work experience is not required.
Click to expand...

 Then u should first check that which Skill Assessment body Doesn't require work experience..( As far as I know most ( not all) of skill assessment bodies require some amount of experience......

Looks strange to me ....but its up to you.......


----------



## Abysmal

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. Thank you to all of you who directly or indirectly assisted me on this journey. My timeline is as below.


 Congratulations 🎊 bro..


----------



## Abysmal

Abysmal said:


> chibaba chacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. Thank you to all of you who directly or indirectly assisted me on this journey. My timeline is as below.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations 🎊 bro..
Click to expand...

 please share your timeline.. As I can't see anywhere


----------



## karizma360

Should i have any hopes for an invite with 75 points + 3+ overseas exp + superior english for any state?


----------



## mianshahid

Any news about May, 18 "Further Assessment" cases?


----------



## Pinky Roy

Hi Guys,

I have received the 489 invitation for Queensland and I have created immiaccount profile. However after selecting New Application I don't see which one I need to select for 489 . Could you please suggest from the below or is there any other procedure. 


Skilled Migration 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888) 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188) 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188) 
Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187) 
Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187) 
General Skilled Migration Visa (476, 887) 
New Zealand Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189) 
Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489) 
Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)


----------



## laju1984

Pinky Roy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the 489 invitation for Queensland and I have created immiaccount profile. However after selecting New Application I don't see which one I need to select for 489 . Could you please suggest from the below or is there any other procedure.
> 
> 
> Skilled Migration
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188)
> Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187)
> Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)
> General Skilled Migration Visa (476, 887)
> New Zealand Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189)
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)


 General Skilled Migration Visa...


----------



## Pinky Roy

laju1984 said:


> General Skilled Migration Visa...


But this seems only for 457 and 887 right. I want to lodge my visa for 489


----------



## laju1984

Pinky Roy said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> General Skilled Migration Visa...
> 
> 
> 
> But this seems only for 457 and 887 right. I want to lodge my visa for 489
Click to expand...

 189, 190 , 489 falls under GSM subclass.
( Even they have updated immi. website, seems still not provided clear info.on many aspects) ......


----------



## amusa

Pinky Roy said:


> But this seems only for 457 and 887 right. I want to lodge my visa for 489


If you have already started an application after registering on immiaccount, you won't see 489 under "New Application".

I guess you want to generate an HAP ID for your medicals. if that's what you intend to generate, you can only generate the ID until after you make payment for visa fee.


----------



## JASN2015

Pinky Roy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the 489 invitation for Queensland and I have created immiaccount profile. However after selecting New Application I don't see which one I need to select for 489 . Could you please suggest from the below or is there any other procedure.
> 
> 
> Skilled Migration
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188)
> Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187)
> Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)
> General Skilled Migration Visa (476, 887)
> New Zealand Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189)
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)


It's normal, for 190,189,489 visas you don't have a option to lodge a visa directly through immiaccout, please follow the steps below,,
1. Log into skillselect acc (EOI)

2.click the APPLY VISA button.

3.now, you will be derected to immiaccout

4.ENTER username and password if you already have an immiaccount.

5.finally ,start filling the visa application and save.
Next time you can directly log into immiaccout and fill the saved application.


----------



## Realy85

online
Member
Join: Jul 2018
Posts: 50


Hi pls suggest me experts as my occupation is currently on ROL list. What are the chances of getting invited. And how the lists are taken into consideration. 
Your answer would be highly appreciated.


----------



## aman987

*Chances of invitation for Electronics Engg. with 60+10 points in 489SS*

Hello everyone..
I am from India and planning to apply visa 489 (offshore applicant). I have 70 points in total including 10 state sponsorship points. But I am not confident enough to get invitation with these points only.
Here are my details-
Age- 22yrs ( 25 points )
Pte-A - 79+ each (20 points)
Education- Recognized degree ECE (15 points)
Experience- 0 yrs (0 points)
My occupation, 233411 Electronics Engineer, is listed in some nomination lists such as Northern Territory Migration Occupation List and NSW.
Should I file my EOI with these points?


----------



## mrspiggy

Realy85 said:


> online
> Member
> Join: Jul 2018
> Posts: 50
> 
> 
> Hi pls suggest me experts as my occupation is currently on ROL list. What are the chances of getting invited. And how the lists are taken into consideration.
> Your answer would be highly appreciated.


50 points include 10 points SS?


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi everyone, i have searched everywhere for my query even called BUPA and Dpt of Home affairs but didnt get satisfactory answer. I have applied for 489 Skilled regional and had a baby onshore, provided passport and everything, got request from CO for newborn medical. Email asked to provide

*Letter from GP and
*E Medical consent form which i have already provided

Email also says "CO will request 'On paper assessment' once she gets above docs as the baby is less than 6 months old she does not need to go for medical examination but the migration medical clinic can do that."

Same email had referral letter for medical examination aswel. Called BUPA and Dpt of home affairs no one could provide me any satisfactory ans

Can anyone shed some light on this please.


----------



## Realy85

mrspiggy said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> online
> Member
> Join: Jul 2018
> Posts: 50
> 
> 
> Hi pls suggest me experts as my occupation is currently on ROL list. What are the chances of getting invited. And how the lists are taken into consideration.
> Your answer would be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 points include 10 points SS?
Click to expand...

I have 55 +10 for State nomination but my concern is that when can i expect invite. Or do i need to improve my points to get invite early or wait.


----------



## Realy85

aman987 said:


> Hello everyone..
> I am from India and planning to apply visa 489 (offshore applicant). I have 70 points in total including 10 state sponsorship points. But I am not confident enough to get invitation with these points only.
> Here are my details-
> Age- 22yrs ( 25 points )
> Pte-A - 79+ each (20 points)
> Education- Recognized degree ECE (15 points)
> Experience- 0 yrs (0 points)
> My occupation, 233411 Electronics Engineer, is listed in some nomination lists such as Northern Territory Migration Occupation List and NSW.
> Should I file my EOI with these points?


Get your skill assessment done and then lodge EOI and wait as you never know what's going to happen. Just sit and wait


----------



## mrspiggy

Realy85 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> online
> Member
> Join: Jul 2018
> Posts: 50
> 
> 
> Hi pls suggest me experts as my occupation is currently on ROL list. What are the chances of getting invited. And how the lists are taken into consideration.
> Your answer would be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 points include 10 points SS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 55 +10 for State nomination but my concern is that when can i expect invite. Or do i need to improve my points to get invite early or wait.
Click to expand...

I see. So your total points is 65. It is always better if you can get more points.

It also depends on your occupation. Some occupations already reached maximum number and have to wait for July next year.


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi everyone, i have searched everywhere for my query even called BUPA and Dpt of Home affairs but didnt get satisfactory answer. I have applied for 489 Skilled regional and had a baby onshore, provided passport and everything, got request from CO for newborn medical. Email asked to provide

*Letter from GP and
*E Medical consent form which i have already provided

Email also says "CO will request 'On paper assessment' once she gets above docs as the baby is less than 6 months old she does not need to go for medical examination but the migration medical clinic can do that."

Same email had referral letter for medical examination aswel. I am stuck

Can experts help me with this.

I have provided those 2 docs requested but i am confused if i will need to have medical for baby or no and what is this on paper assessment


----------



## Realy85

mrspiggy said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> online
> Member
> Join: Jul 2018
> Posts: 50
> 
> 
> Hi pls suggest me experts as my occupation is currently on ROL list. What are the chances of getting invited. And how the lists are taken into consideration.
> Your answer would be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 points include 10 points SS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 55 +10 for State nomination but my concern is that when can i expect invite. Or do i need to improve my points to get invite early or wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. So your total points is 65. It is always better if you can get more points.
> 
> It also depends on your occupation. Some occupations already reached maximum number and have to wait for July next year.
Click to expand...

Yes i have 65 points and working on pte to get ten more points and then update my eoi and also dont know about the occupation as i have not seen my occupation on any discussion so far. So I have a thought that may be only few people have applied for this code and so i stand above them. But this is just my study not experts and will wait till something happens positive. And recently SA moved my occupation under special conditions. So cant predict as for now. But hopefully positive will happen.


----------



## mrspiggy

Realy85 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> online
> Member
> Join: Jul 2018
> Posts: 50
> 
> 
> Hi pls suggest me experts as my occupation is currently on ROL list. What are the chances of getting invited. And how the lists are taken into consideration.
> Your answer would be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 points include 10 points SS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 55 +10 for State nomination but my concern is that when can i expect invite. Or do i need to improve my points to get invite early or wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. So your total points is 65. It is always better if you can get more points.
> 
> It also depends on your occupation. Some occupations already reached maximum number and have to wait for July next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i have 65 points and working on pte to get ten more points and then update my eoi and also dont know about the occupation as i have not seen my occupation on any discussion so far. So I have a thought that may be only few people have applied for this code and so i stand above them. But this is just my study not experts and will wait till something happens positive. And recently SA moved my occupation under special conditions. So cant predict as for now. But hopefully positive will happen.
Click to expand...

Have you done your skilled assessment?


----------



## Realy85

Yes and unluckily they deducted my two years experience and i am left with only a year experience which resulted in loss of five points. And already lodged my eoi with these points.


----------



## mrspiggy

Realy85 said:


> Yes and unluckily they deducted my two years experience and i am left with only a year experience which resulted in loss of five points. And already lodged my eoi with these points.


Good that you already lodged. In the meantime, work on improving your points. 

Good luck on your PTE!


----------



## Realy85

mrspiggy said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and unluckily they deducted my two years experience and i am left with only a year experience which resulted in loss of five points. And already lodged my eoi with these points.
> 
> 
> 
> Good that you already lodged. In the meantime, work on improving your points.
> 
> Good luck on your PTE!
Click to expand...

I am bit confused about pte as i hv scored ielts 8 bands overall with 7each. And pte is totally different so should i attend classes for these or self study will do as for ielts i did self study and now in a dilemma


----------



## mrspiggy

Realy85 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and unluckily they deducted my two years experience and i am left with only a year experience which resulted in loss of five points. And already lodged my eoi with these points.
> 
> 
> 
> Good that you already lodged. In the meantime, work on improving your points.
> 
> Good luck on your PTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am bit confused about pte as i hv scored ielts 8 bands overall with 7each. And pte is totally different so should i attend classes for these or self study will do as for ielts i did self study and now in a dilemma
Click to expand...

It depends on individual. I self studied and cleared it last year. 

There is a thread on PTE discussion. Maybe you want ask those who have recently taken PTE.


----------



## aman987

aman987 said:


> Hello everyone..
> I am from India and planning to apply visa 489 (offshore applicant). I have 70 points in total including 10 state sponsorship points. But I am not confident enough to get invitation with these points only.
> Here are my details-
> Age- 22yrs ( 25 points )
> Pte-A - 79+ each (20 points)
> Education- Recognized degree ECE (15 points)
> Experience- 0 yrs (0 points)
> My occupation, 233411 Electronics Engineer, is listed in some nomination lists such as Northern Territory Migration Occupation List and NSW.
> Should I file my EOI with these points?


Please reply!


----------



## RockyRaj

aman987 said:


> Please reply!




There is no harm in submitting by expressing an interest. But it is upto the state and regional area to nominate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nt_hopeful

aman987 said:


> aman987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone..
> I am from India and planning to apply visa 489 (offshore applicant). I have 70 points in total including 10 state sponsorship points. But I am not confident enough to get invitation with these points only.
> Here are my details-
> Age- 22yrs ( 25 points )
> Pte-A - 79+ each (20 points)
> Education- Recognized degree ECE (15 points)
> Experience- 0 yrs (0 points)
> My occupation, 233411 Electronics Engineer, is listed in some nomination lists such as Northern Territory Migration Occupation List and NSW.
> Should I file my EOI with these points?
> 
> 
> 
> Please reply!
Click to expand...

I don't see why u shudnt apply with these points.


----------



## aman987

RockyRaj said:


> There is no harm in submitting by expressing an interest. But it is upto the state and regional area to nominate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response. I've heard that once your first eoi is rejected, they reject you next eoi too.. is that true?


----------



## aman987

Nt_hopeful said:


> I don't see why u shudnt apply with these points.


I talked to few agents. they told me that your points are too low as compared to the current trends. Also, i have no experience in my field so that makes me ineligible for most of the states.


----------



## bubberducky

What are the chances of getting 489 visa for a civil engineer with 55 (+10 state sponsorship= 65) points?


----------



## Realy85

aman987 said:


> aman987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone..
> I am from India and planning to apply visa 489 (offshore applicant). I have 70 points in total including 10 state sponsorship points. But I am not confident enough to get invitation with these points only.
> Here are my details-
> Age- 22yrs ( 25 points )
> Pte-A - 79+ each (20 points)
> Education- Recognized degree ECE (15 points)
> Experience- 0 yrs (0 points)
> My occupation, 233411 Electronics Engineer, is listed in some nomination lists such as Northern Territory Migration Occupation List and NSW.
> Should I file my EOI with these points?
> 
> 
> 
> Please reply!
Click to expand...

Replied abovr please go through the posts


----------



## Realy85

aman987 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why u shudnt apply with these points.
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to few agents. they told me that your points are too low as compared to the current trends. Also, i have no experience in my field so that makes me ineligible for most of the states.
Click to expand...

Experience is a must even for skoll assessment they will ask for that although in some cases they deduct few years of experience and sometimes you cant claim points but still it is a plus point.


----------



## mrspiggy

aman987 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why u shudnt apply with these points.
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to few agents. they told me that your points are too low as compared to the current trends. Also, i have no experience in my field so that makes me ineligible for most of the states.
Click to expand...

Have you done your skilled assessment?


----------



## Toldo.68

Guys, are they going to work tomorrow or it's still the holiday in Australia?


----------



## aman987

Realy85 said:


> Get your skill assessment done and then lodge EOI and wait as you never know what's going to happen. Just sit and wait


 Thank you so much for your response.  I am going for the skill assessment. But should I file my eoi myself? I talked to two MARA agents. They told me that my points too low and I should find a way to increase my points.


----------



## aman987

Realy85 said:


> Experience is a must even for skoll assessment they will ask for that although in some cases they deduct few years of experience and sometimes you cant claim points but still it is a plus point.


My graduation is under Washington Accord. So I do not need to go through CDR pathway. I visited the website (Engineers Australia), they asked me if i want relevant skill assessment, but it was optional.


----------



## aman987

mrspiggy said:


> Have you done your skilled assessment?


I will apply for Migration Skill Assessment tomorrow from EA under Washington Accord pathway. BTech in ECE without relevant skilled employed assessment.


----------



## nauman1392

Realy85 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> online
> Member
> Join: Jul 2018
> Posts: 50
> 
> 
> Hi pls suggest me experts as my occupation is currently on ROL list. What are the chances of getting invited. And how the lists are taken into consideration.
> Your answer would be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 points include 10 points SS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 55 +10 for State nomination but my concern is that when can i expect invite. Or do i need to improve my points to get invite early or wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. So your total points is 65. It is always better if you can get more points.
> 
> It also depends on your occupation. Some occupations already reached maximum number and have to wait for July next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i have 65 points and working on pte to get ten more points and then update my eoi and also dont know about the occupation as i have not seen my occupation on any discussion so far. So I have a thought that may be only few people have applied for this code and so i stand above them. But this is just my study not experts and will wait till something happens positive. And recently SA moved my occupation under special conditions. So cant predict as for now. But hopefully positive will happen.
Click to expand...

I think non pro rata occupations have nothing to do with points. U just need to be eligible by 65 points and they will select you. Its on first come first serve basis. By the way where r u from? I am also applying for 489 SA non pro rata.


----------



## jkfooty1

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi everyone, i have searched everywhere for my query even called BUPA and Dpt of Home affairs but didnt get satisfactory answer. I have applied for 489 Skilled regional and had a baby onshore, provided passport and everything, got request from CO for newborn medical. Email asked to provide
> 
> *Letter from GP and
> *E Medical consent form which i have already provided
> 
> Email also says "CO will request 'On paper assessment' once she gets above docs as the baby is less than 6 months old she does not need to go for medical examination but the migration medical clinic can do that."
> 
> Same email had referral letter for medical examination aswel. I am stuck
> 
> Can experts help me with this.
> 
> I have provided those 2 docs requested but i am confused if i will need to have medical for baby or no and what is this on paper assessment


ANyone ?


----------



## akshit36

Dear All

I lodged my application on 10 Oct 18 for SA 489 (High Points category).
I got CO contact where I am asked to submit either birth certificate or equivalent document with explanation.
I was born in 1988 and not having birth certificate. It is difficult now to get one.
I have planned to attach SSC certificate in lieu of birth certificate.
Can anyone guide on the explanation to be given for this?
Is a statutory declaration required or shall I just write I am not having one. 
India issues birth certificate but it was not mandatory for people born before Jan 26,1989. So what shall I write/ declare?
Thanks and Regards


----------



## laju1984

ak****36 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I lodged my application on 10 Oct 18 for SA 489 (High Points category).
> I got CO contact where I am asked to submit either birth certificate or equivalent document with explanation.
> I was born in 1988 and not having birth certificate. It is difficult now to get one.
> I have planned to attach SSC certificate in lieu of birth certificate.
> Can anyone guide on the explanation to be given for this?
> Is a statutory declaration required or shall I just write I am not having one.
> India issues birth certificate but it was not mandatory for people born before Jan 26,1989. So what shall I write/ declare?
> Thanks and Regards


 I attached the School Leaving Certificate for DOB proof..... so Attach SSC Certificate showing Date of Birth. They probably won't ask for any explanation.....


----------



## akshit36

laju1984 said:


> I attached the School Leaving Certificate for DOB proof..... so Attach SSC Certificate showing Date of Birth. They probably won't ask for any explanation.....


Thanks a lot.
I understand that you were not asked for birth certificate subsequently but your School Leaving Certificate worked which you attached with your application before hand.
Now, I am asked by CO to provide explanation in case I am not having birth certificate and attaching some other document. 
This adds to my addlement.


----------



## laju1984

ak****36 said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the School Leaving Certificate for DOB proof..... so Attach SSC Certificate showing Date of Birth. They probably won't ask for any explanation.....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> I understand that you were not asked for birth certificate subsequently but your School Leaving Certificate worked which you attached with your application before hand.
> Now, I am asked by CO to provide explanation in case I am not having birth certificate and attaching some other document.
> This adds to my addlement.
Click to expand...

 up to you now.. ..


----------



## Pinky Roy

Dear All,

I have a question regarding Police clearance certificate validity:

At present I am staying in India from last 2 years and I traveled to Switzerland /Australia /USA in the last 10 years. I have already taken PCC certificates of Australia & USA in September 2017. 

I just would like to know whether these are valid documents to submit during my online visa lodgement as these documents exceeds one year as of today. 

Is this validity of one year only for the current country of residence. 

Please provide your valuable suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## mianshahid

Pinky Roy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a question regarding Police clearance certificate validity:
> 
> At present I am staying in India from last 2 years and I traveled to Switzerland /Australia /USA in the last 10 years. I have already taken PCC certificates of Australia & USA in September 2017.
> 
> I just would like to know whether these are valid documents to submit during my online visa lodgement as these documents exceeds one year as of today.
> 
> Is this validity of one year only for the current country of residence.
> 
> Please provide your valuable suggestion. Thank you.


Yes they will be accepted because you already left that country with PCC of that time period. For instance if you stay in ABC from 2014-2016, and you have taken PCC in 2016, so that will be accepted because you already left that country.

So no need to worry.

Cheers


----------



## NB

mianshahid said:


> Yes they will be accepted because you already left that country with PCC of that time period. For instance if you stay in ABC from 2014-2016, and you have taken PCC in 2016, so that will be accepted because you already left that country.
> 
> So no need to worry.
> 
> Cheers


Absolutely BS

The PCC have to be valid on the date that you submit them to the department irrespective of when you last visited that country 

You will have to take all the PCCs again

Cheers


----------



## sachin1234

*Sachin1234*

I have 3.4 year experience with A company and B Company with 7 months and C Company with 2 months now I have claimed all the above experience but in total its 5 points only, A company Provide me everything like Salary certificate, Bank statement with salary, Pay slip but company B & C HR manager is changed and they said due to company policy we don't provide any letter or salary certificate if you on temporary basis. So How i can clarify my situation with Case office they demand for Employment evidence which i Provided A Company all the documents but B& c only Ref letter I have ? 

What I supposed to DO ? Any HELP ?


----------



## NB

sachin1234 said:


> I have 3.4 year experience with A company and B Company with 7 months and C Company with 2 months now I have claimed all the above experience but in total its 5 points only, A company Provide me everything like Salary certificate, Bank statement with salary, Pay slip but company B & C HR manager is changed and they said due to company policy we don't provide any letter or salary certificate if you on temporary basis. So How i can clarify my situation with Case office they demand for Employment evidence which i Provided A Company all the documents but B& c only Ref letter I have ?
> 
> What I supposed to DO ? Any HELP ?


If you did not have evidence for employment b and c why did you claim points for it ?
Moreover you got no additional points also

Which country is your experience?

Cheers


----------



## sachin1234

Its my Fault its not make any difference in my points but I just say yes its related to my skill employment ...... so I answer as normal its related to my skill but from this experience. Now I know it was big mistake ? What I need to do?


----------



## sachin1234

sachin1234 said:


> Its my Fault its not make any difference in my points but I just say yes its related to my skill employment ...... so I answer as normal its related to my skill but from this experience. Now I know it was big mistake ? What I need to do?


India


----------



## NB

sachin1234 said:


> Its my Fault its not make any difference in my points but I just say yes its related to my skill employment ...... so I answer as normal its related to my skill but from this experience. Now I know it was big mistake ? What I need to do?


What all evidence do you have for company B and C ?

Cheers


----------



## sachin1234

Only Ref Letter and Appointment Letter ?


----------



## NB

sachin1234 said:


> Only Ref Letter and Appointment Letter ?


Why can’t you get a payslip ?
Also were you paid in cash or through cheque ?
If cheque’s , do you have bank statement ?
Did you file and income tax returns ?
Was any TDS deducted ?
Was any of deducted or deposited ?

What does the reference letter say ?
Cheers


----------



## sachin1234

Ref letter Included My full details like passport no, Name, duties included. I have paid by cash only and its 7 Months the remaining company A Job I have Everything Bank statement, Salary Letter, Ref Letter and Pay slips.

But worried abt 7 Months and Now new HR says you are on temporary base ?
But i m trying to get salary certificate its is ok with ref letter ?
No tax paid during that time., No TDS No Pay slip.


----------



## NB

sachin1234 said:


> Ref letter Included My full details like passport no, Name, duties included. I have paid by cash only and its 7 Months the remaining company A Job I have Everything Bank statement, Salary Letter, Ref Letter and Pay slips.
> 
> But worried abt 7 Months and Now new HR says you are on temporary base ?
> But i m trying to get salary certificate its is ok with ref letter ?
> No tax paid during that time., No TDS No Pay slip.


If there is a physical enquiry or phone call or email to these 2 employers, will they back your claims ?

Cheers


----------



## sachin1234

Im in Australia on 457 visa and apply 489. I'm trying my best to get salary certificate and making good communication with the new HR staff, so if there is an inquiry it helps Not sure what happen ? And also I'm not sure its happen at back there for enquiry because it wouldn't happen when i applied my 457 ?


----------



## varindergill

Hiii
I have lodged my file on 22 march ,does anybody knows how much time i will have to wait more ???
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

sachin1234 said:


> Im in Australia on 457 visa and apply 489. I'm trying my best to get salary certificate and making good communication with the new HR staff, so if there is an inquiry it helps Not sure what happen ? And also I'm not sure its happen at back there for enquiry because it wouldn't happen when i applied my 457 ?


If it did not happen previously, does not mean that it cannot happen this time

It all depends on the CO handling your case

Just try to get the maximum document possible and hope for the best

Cheers


----------



## varindergill

@NB sir, 
do you have any idea why i am not getting grant , its 10th month going on after applying visa???


----------



## mrspiggy

varindergill said:


> @NB sir,
> do you have any idea why i am not getting grant , its 10th month going on after applying visa???


Have you received ITA?


----------



## mianshahid

sachin1234 said:


> I have 3.4 year experience with A company and B Company with 7 months and C Company with 2 months now I have claimed all the above experience but in total its 5 points only, A company Provide me everything like Salary certificate, Bank statement with salary, Pay slip but company B & C HR manager is changed and they said due to company policy we don't provide any letter or salary certificate if you on temporary basis. So How i can clarify my situation with Case office they demand for Employment evidence which i Provided A Company all the documents but B& c only Ref letter I have ?
> 
> What I supposed to DO ? Any HELP ?


its better to take letters from any of your managers on personal basis, if HR is reluctant in giving you.

Cheers


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi Guys....Can someone here tell me if I have to undergo assessment for PHD from Engineers Australia....Do i have to submit PHD only or bachelors and masters also??Considering the fact PHD is from India


----------



## laju1984

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys....Can someone here tell me if I have to undergo assessment for PHD from Engineers Australia....Do i have to submit PHD only or bachelors and masters also??Considering the fact PHD is from India


 I think Skill Assessment is based on occupation u select from list. &...According to yr Occupatin go with Skill Assessment body.....


----------



## mianshahid

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys....Can someone here tell me if I have to undergo assessment for PHD from Engineers Australia....Do i have to submit PHD only or bachelors and masters also??Considering the fact PHD is from India


For sure you have to submit all the degrees / documents, like Bachelors, Masters and PhD, as per their submission criteria.

Cheers!


----------



## palathi

Can some one help me as while launching visa application my agent is asking me to submit the pf statement as a proof for employment.

I have the bank statements and pay slips. But no for 16 for 2 years i.e. 2009, 2010. I tried to generate ITR too..but it has only records from 2012 as my salary was less than 2 lakhs per annum that time. All i have is only bank statements and pay slip.

But my PF account is settled and PF guys says its not possible to get the statement now.

Can you let me know what else i can do now?


----------



## Veerendra k

palathi said:


> Can some one help me as while launching visa application my agent is asking me to submit the pf statement as a proof for employment.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the bank statements and pay slips. But no for 16 for 2 years i.e. 2009, 2010. I tried to generate ITR too..but it has only records from 2012 as my salary was less than 2 lakhs per annum that time. All i have is only bank statements and pay slip.
> 
> 
> 
> But my PF account is settled and PF guys says its not possible to get the statement now.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you let me know what else i can do now?




Hi mate

You can get statement from EPF office by giving request letter which states the purpose and some address proof like passport or PAN. They can give on same day but in my case it took 8 days to get. 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachin1234

NB said:


> If it did not happen previously, does not mean that it cannot happen this time
> 
> It all depends on the CO handling your case
> 
> Just try to get the maximum document possible and hope for the best
> 
> Cheers


I'm trying my best to get documents. lets hope for the best you are right its all depends to case officer if they are happy with my 3 year points requirement with the company which i worked 3.2 year so no problem but they need the others company evidence then can I inform my case officer i would like to go ahead only with B company experience and i don't have other proof as the HR were changed and those experience its only temporary based ? would it work ? to be truthful with CO ?


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello guys,
One quick question...

Invited for 489 visa .
Can we apply for medicals before lodging visa and paying visa fees ?

Thanks in advance.

AP singh


----------



## Realy85

AP SINGH said:


> Hello guys,
> One quick question...
> 
> Invited for 489 visa .
> Can we apply for medicals before lodging visa and paying visa fees ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> AP singh




Occupation code and points breakdown


----------



## palathi

Thank you for the reply..so can we get it for the settled pf account also?

Mine is settled in 2012.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

AP SINGH said:


> Hello guys,
> One quick question...
> 
> Invited for 489 visa .
> Can we apply for medicals before lodging visa and paying visa fees ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> AP singh


You've to go for medical only after lodged your 489 visa 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veerendra k

palathi said:


> Thank you for the reply..so can we get it for the settled pf account also?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is settled in 2012.




Yes we can get. Mine was settled in 2011 as well



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachin1234

mianshahid said:


> its better to take letters from any of your managers on personal basis, if HR is reluctant in giving you.
> 
> Cheers



I have received Salary Letter yesterday on email so now if any inquiry or call, email they answer it and prove my claims. How long CO take to make their decision ? how they calculated 28 days. ? If CO contacted on 18 dec 2018 will they check all the remaining requirements after 28 days ?


----------



## sachin1234

sachin1234 said:


> I have received Salary Letter yesterday on email so now if any inquiry or call, email they answer it and prove my claims. How long CO take to make their decision ? how they calculated 28 days. ? If CO contacted on 18 dec 2018 will they check all the remaining requirements after 28 days ?


----------



## BulletAK

AP SINGH said:


> Hello guys,
> One quick question...
> 
> Invited for 489 visa .
> Can we apply for medicals before lodging visa and paying visa fees ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> AP singh


You can but the workaround to go for medicals is to select VISA 189 while creating your HAP ID from immiaccount and then you can later use that HAP ID while lodging your 489 visa.

This is not recommended though by homeaffairs as you can only book medicals for 489 visa after visa lodgment. However, the above workaround can be used if you still want to do medicals prior visa lodgment. But remember, your health clearance status will only be shown after visa lodgment on immiaccount.


----------



## laju1984

AP SINGH said:


> Hello guys,
> One quick question...
> 
> Invited for 489 visa .
> Can we apply for medicals before lodging visa and paying visa fees ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> AP singh


 U can do it .....


----------



## kc_muzik

*SA 489 Visa lodging*

Hi Guys,

I received my ITA for SA 489 visa last month. I'm nearly done preparing all the documents and had a clarification:

ACS assessed 6.5 years of valid experience (after June 2012). My agent has asked me to produce bank statements/pay slips for the ENTIRE duration of employment. 

Between Jun 2012 to Dec 2018, I'm missing just one month's statement. Will this be an issue? 

Thanks! 


Job code: 135112 
Total points: 80 with SS


----------



## laju1984

kc_muzik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my ITA for SA 489 visa last month. I'm nearly done preparing all the documents and had a clarification:
> 
> ACS assessed 6.5 years of valid experience (after June 2012). My agent has asked me to produce bank statements/pay slips for the ENTIRE duration of employment.
> 
> Between Jun 2012 to Dec 2018, I'm missing just one month's statement. Will this be an issue?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Job code: 135112
> Total points: 80 with SS


 Thats not an issue....Submit what all u have..


----------



## jkfooty1

BulletAK said:


> You can but the workaround to go for medicals is to select VISA 189 while creating your HAP ID from immiaccount and then you can later use that HAP ID while lodging your 489 visa.
> 
> This is not recommended though by homeaffairs as you can only book medicals for 489 visa after visa lodgment. However, the above workaround can be used if you still want to do medicals prior visa lodgment. But remember, your health clearance status will only be shown after visa lodgment on immiaccount.


Hi BulletAK can you please check your inbox


----------



## JASN2015

BulletAK said:


> You can but the workaround to go for medicals is to select VISA 189 while creating your HAP ID from immiaccount and then you can later use that HAP ID while lodging your 489 visa.
> 
> This is not recommended though by homeaffairs as you can only book medicals for 489 visa after visa lodgment. However, the above workaround can be used if you still want to do medicals prior visa lodgment. But remember, your health clearance status will only be shown after visa lodgment on immiaccount.


100% true and agreed


----------



## JASN2015

kc_muzik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my ITA for SA 489 visa last month. I'm nearly done preparing all the documents and had a clarification:
> 
> ACS assessed 6.5 years of valid experience (after June 2012). My agent has asked me to produce bank statements/pay slips for the ENTIRE duration of employment.
> 
> Between Jun 2012 to Dec 2018, I'm missing just one month's statement. Will this be an issue?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Job code: 135112
> Total points: 80 with SS


I uploaded 3,4 payslips/bank statements per year


----------



## mahajan.divij37

*PTE is going to expire*

Hello Guys,

I lodged my 489 visa on 30th Aug 2018 and now my PTE is going to expire on 13th Jan 2019 and I still didn't get any CO contact or commencement mail. I just want to know what will happen when my PTE got expired on 13th Jan 2019. WIll this affect my case?


----------



## kodaan28

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my 489 visa on 30th Aug 2018 and now my PTE is going to expire on 13th Jan 2019 and I still didn't get any CO contact or commencement mail. I just want to know what will happen when my PTE got expired on 13th Jan 2019. WIll this affect my case?


You know that for immigration purposes PTE scorecard is valid for 3 years!!?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

Moreover you only have to prove your points claimed in eoi till the date of invite. After that any change in circumstances doesn't affect you in any way. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mahajan.divij37

kodaan28 said:


> You know that for immigration purposes PTE scorecard is valid for 3 years!!?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I didn't know that. Thanks for the info Bro. And 1 more thing how do we check that my scorecard is sent to DHA or not?


----------



## kodaan28

Just make sure that you have already sent the PTE scorecard electronically from your profile to DHA & the state you are applying for. And save the copy of confirmation mail or snapshot of scorecard despatched from pte official site as it can only be sent within 2 years

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanakumar1989

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I lodged my 489 visa on 30th Aug 2018 and now my PTE is going to expire on 13th Jan 2019 and I still didn't get any CO contact or commencement mail. I just want to know what will happen when my PTE got expired on 13th Jan 2019. WIll this affect my case?


Since Your invited no need to worry. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

mahajan.divij37 said:


> I didn't know that. Thanks for the info Bro. And 1 more thing how do we check that my scorecard is sent to DHA or not?


Try sending again from your profile if you haven't yet sent it to DHA then it will allow you to send otherwise you can't send same scorecard again to same authority.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

Login into your PTE profile and there you will be able to see it. And also you must have got an email confirmation

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurmak

*489 sa*

i lodge my application on 27 September 2018 .upload all docs include PCC & medical. CO allocate on 25 November 2018 so still no other news, so please guys i just want to know how much time i have to wait now ?

1. Direct grant is happen ? not then how much time i have to wait approximately.

:mad2::mad2:


----------



## Vikramchopra

I have applied my 489 visa on 24 May 2018 and I have got CO contact on 8 Sept 2018 I am still waiting for visa. Any one sailing on the same boat?


----------



## Vikramchopra

varindergill said:


> @NB sir,
> do you have any idea why i am not getting grant , its 10th month going on after applying visa???


Varinder mine is 8th month going on and still waiting for visa. I have applied my visa on 24 May 2018 and got CO contact on 8 Sept 2018 what is your timeline? Have you got any CO contact?


----------



## palathi

can some one kindly let me know if i need to upload the documents signed by my manager in which my roles are written and was notarized should be uploaded for visa? I was just uploading the documents.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

palathi said:


> can some one kindly let me know if i need to upload the documents signed by my manager in which my roles are written and was notarized should be uploaded for visa? I was just uploading the documents.


You need to submit everything you submitted to your skills assessing authority related to your employment history, at minimum, to DHA. 

DHA also has its own requirements for an employment reference letter that may not be the same as the similar document you submitted to your skills assessing authority:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## palathi

my company dont provide the exact roles in letter head. however i have a letter stating my designation start date and all other details by HR team.
is that fine?


----------



## mahajan.divij37

Vikramchopra said:


> Varinder mine is 8th month going on and still waiting for visa. I have applied my visa on 24 May 2018 and got CO contact on 8 Sept 2018 what is your timeline? Have you got any CO contact?


CO contacted for?


----------



## laju1984

palathi said:


> my company dont provide the exact roles in letter head. however i have a letter stating my designation start date and all other details by HR team.
> is that fine?


 Roles and Responsibilities letter needs to be submitted..If yr company Doesn't agree to provide, ask any manager or supervisor u working with ....If he agrees , make a notarized affidavit of RnR signed by yr manager/ supervisors......Witnesses by Notary person.....


----------



## Vikramchopra

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Vikramchopra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Varinder mine is 8th month going on and still waiting for visa. I have applied my visa on 24 May 2018 and got CO contact on 8 Sept 2018 what is your timeline? Have you got any CO contact?
> 
> 
> 
> CO contacted for?
Click to expand...

CO contacted for experience letter or other supporting documents from my employer which I have provided same day. I uploaded 3 years bank statements, salary letter, Exp letter and reference letter signed from senior HR director as I work in reputed MNC.


----------



## mahajan.divij37

Vikramchopra said:


> CO contacted for experience letter or other supporting documents from my employer which I have provided same day. I uploaded 3 years bank statements, salary letter, Exp letter and reference letter signed from senior HR director as I work in reputed MNC.


You will definitely get your grant this month. Don't worry.


----------



## Vikramchopra

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Vikramchopra said:
> 
> 
> 
> CO contacted for experience letter or other supporting documents from my employer which I have provided same day. I uploaded 3 years bank statements, salary letter, Exp letter and reference letter signed from senior HR director as I work in reputed MNC.
> 
> 
> 
> You will definitely get your grant this month. Don't worry.
Click to expand...

Thanks for giving me some hope!!


----------



## 489

Anyone in this who are w8ing for his/her grant from 2017 year. In my case I am w8ing for my grant since September 2017.


----------



## Vikramchopra

489 said:


> Anyone in this who are w8ing for his/her grant from 2017 year. In my case I am w8ing for my grant since September 2017.


Did you contact DIBP regarding this matter? Processing time is 7-9 months and if you do not get grant within this timeline then you can contact DIBP


----------



## 489

Vikramchopra said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in this who are w8ing for his/her grant from 2017 year. In my case I am w8ing for my grant since September 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you contact DIBP regarding this matter? Processing time is 7-9 months and if you do not get grant within this timeline then you can contact DIBP
Click to expand...

No I haven’t contacted them. Can you please provide me their details. ??


----------



## mahajan.divij37

*CO contact*

141 days completed after the lodge

No CO contact and nothing happened:fingerscrossed:


----------



## harryv123

CO asked me to submit PCC and medicals 2nd time,
Is it sign that my Grant is on way?
or It is a regular process as my previous PCC and medicals were expired so CO asked me for the latest one?

Anyone is here who have submitted PCC and medicals more than 2 times?


----------



## Vikramchopra

489 said:


> Vikramchopra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in this who are w8ing for his/her grant from 2017 year. In my case I am w8ing for my grant since September 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you contact DIBP regarding this matter? Processing time is 7-9 months and if you do not get grant within this timeline then you can contact DIBP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven’t contacted them. Can you please provide me their details. ??
Click to expand...

[email protected]


----------



## 489

harryv123 said:


> CO asked me to submit PCC and medicals 2nd time,
> Is it sign that my Grant is on way?
> or It is a regular process as my previous PCC and medicals were expired so CO asked me for the latest one?
> 
> Anyone is here who have submitted PCC and medicals more than 2 times?


Can you please let me know that what date you have applied for your visa?? In my case I am w8ing since September 2017.


----------



## 489

Vikramchopra said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikramchopra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in this who are w8ing for his/her grant from 2017 year. In my case I am w8ing for my grant since September 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you contact DIBP regarding this matter? Processing time is 7-9 months and if you do not get grant within this timeline then you can contact DIBP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven’t contacted them. Can you please provide me their details. ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [email protected]
Click to expand...

Thanks Heaps🙏


----------



## kaju

Vikramchopra said:


> [email protected]


[email protected] !!!


----------



## saikishoreal

Hi All, i am happy to let you all know that i got my SA 489 grant today.


----------



## mrspiggy

saikishoreal said:


> Hi All, i am happy to let you all know that i got my SA 489 grant today.


Congrats!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

489 said:


> No I haven’t contacted them. Can you please provide me their details. ??


You can call DHA, some call operators have agreed to leave a note to the relevant CO team / CO on behalf of applicants:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/telephone

You can also leave a feedback form where folks have had reasonable success (applicants have suggested leaving a 'suggestion' not a 'complaint') here:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

All the best and do keep us posted


----------



## Vikramchopra

kaju said:


> Vikramchopra said:
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] !!!
Click to expand...

👍


----------



## Kolombo

saikishoreal said:


> Hi All, i am happy to let you all know that i got my SA 489 grant today.


Congrats 
This is a direct grant I suppose ? U did ur medicals and pcc after lodging ?


----------



## saikishoreal

Kolombo said:


> Congrats
> 
> This is a direct grant I suppose ? U did ur medicals and pcc after lodging ?




Yes it’s a direct grant. I did medicals after visa lodgement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi Guys,

Can someone let me know if in case I have negative outcome for vetassess will it impact my future application for 489 visa or for getting assessment for other occupations from vetassess or other asessment body in future?


----------



## mariner2017

Dear all,

I have got my 489 grant on 15 Jan 2019. Wishing for a quick grant for everyone waiting..

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrspiggy

mariner2017 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have got my 489 grant on 15 Jan 2019. Wishing for a quick grant for everyone waiting..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!

Which state are you going to?


----------



## Kolombo

mariner2017 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have got my 489 grant on 15 Jan 2019. Wishing for a quick grant for everyone waiting..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate 
Can u share your timeline ?
This is a direct grant I gues ?


----------



## JASN2015

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone let me know if in case I have negative outcome for vetassess will it impact my future application for 489 visa or for getting assessment for other occupations from vetassess or other asessment body in future?


 No any issue


----------



## JASN2015

mariner2017 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have got my 489 grant on 15 Jan 2019. Wishing for a quick grant for everyone waiting..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy,
Good luck


----------



## mrspiggy

mariner2017 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have got my 489 grant on 15 Jan 2019. Wishing for a quick grant for everyone waiting..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can share your occupation and points too? Thanks.


----------



## mahajan.divij37

mariner2017 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have got my 489 grant on 15 Jan 2019. Wishing for a quick grant for everyone waiting..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You occupation state, points and timeline pls?


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi guys

Its almost 5 weeks now since i have provided CO requested docs, any idea how much more wait


----------



## Abysmal

Can anyone please tell me.. Is it not necessary to have positive vetassess assessment in order to apply for 489 visa application or EOI for this visa??


----------



## JG

Abysmal said:


> Can anyone please tell me.. Is it not necessary to have positive vetassess assessment in order to apply for 489 visa application or EOI for this visa??


I think it is mandatory to have assessment from relevant authority irrespective of visa class 189, 190 or 489.


----------



## Rejji

Hello,

I have submitted my complete visa application of visa subclass 489 for South Australia with Health checkup, PCC on 7th July 18, after long time waiting period, I got mail from case officer on 12th Dec 18 and I have submitted required docs on 19th Dec 18 and on the same day My case officer did mail to my current employer for my employment verification. my employer verified my employment on 16th Jan 19. Now what next...and want to ask, how long it will take for visa grant because on their side in my case they cross checked almost all type of papers....and its been almost 7 months....now what will be the estimate time left for grant...desperately waiting .... the time limit.... plzzz reply...


----------



## mahajan.divij37

Rejji said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted my complete visa application of visa subclass 489 for South Australia with Health checkup, PCC on 7th July 18, after long time waiting period, I got mail from case officer on 12th Dec 18 and I have submitted required docs on 19th Dec 18 and on the same day My case officer did mail to my current employer for my employment verification. my employer verified my employment on 16th Jan 19. Now what next...and want to ask, how long it will take for visa grant because on their side in my case they cross checked almost all type of papers....and its been almost 7 months....now what will be the estimate time left for grant...desperately waiting .... the time limit.... plzzz reply...


What document did your CO ask for on 12th Dec? And how did the employment verification happened?


----------



## Rejji

*Additional docs required by CO.*

Required docs by Case officer - Form 815 (Child health declaration) and scanned copy of my Passport.


----------



## Rejji

mahajan.divij37 said:


> What document did your CO ask for on 12th Dec? And how did the employment verification happened?


CO sent employment verification email to my current employer on 19th of Dec 18 and my employer replied to that on 16th Jan 19 After a followup email by the CO. Hopping and desperately waiting for the golden email...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rejji

*Visa Subclass 489*



mahajan.divij37 said:


> You occupation state, points and timeline pls?


Many Congratulation's ...


----------



## harryv123

CO asked me to submit PCC and medicals 2nd time,
Is it sign that my Grant is on way?
or It is a regular process as my previous PCC and medicals were expired so CO asked me for the latest one?

Anyone is here who have submitted PCC and medicals more than 2 times?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Hi is there anyone having proper knowledge that once I have submitted all documents for 489 including medicals, pcc, form 80 etc how long it will take to get a case officer and how long it will take to get a 489 grant. Its been 2 months and the status of the application is keep going on received. Further, once case officer will open my case is there possibility of direct grant because of complete documents uploaded upfront.

Occupation Accountant
Applicant onshore
Points 75+10 = 85
State NSW Orana 
Visa applied 23rd november with all documents


----------



## laju1984

Rab nawaz said:


> Hi is there anyone having proper knowledge that once I have submitted all documents for 489 including medicals, pcc, form 80 etc how long it will take to get a case officer and how long it will take to get a 489 grant. Its been 2 months and the status of the application is keep going on received. Further, once case officer will open my case is there possibility of direct grant because of complete documents uploaded upfront.
> 
> Occupation Accountant
> Applicant onshore
> Points 75+10 = 85
> State NSW Orana
> Visa applied 23rd november with all documents


 R u in Australia ??


----------



## Rab nawaz

laju1984 said:


> R u in Australia ??


Yup onshore applicant.


----------



## laju1984

laju1984 said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi is there anyone having proper knowledge that once I have submitted all documents for 489 including medicals, pcc, form 80 etc how long it will take to get a case officer and how long it will take to get a 489 grant. Its been 2 months and the status of the application is keep going on received. Further, once case officer will open my case is there possibility of direct grant because of complete documents uploaded upfront.
> 
> Occupation Accountant
> Applicant onshore
> Points 75+10 = 85
> State NSW Orana
> Visa applied 23rd november with all documents
> 
> 
> 
> R u in Australia ??
Click to expand...




Rab nawaz said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> R u in Australia ??
> 
> 
> 
> Yup onshore applicant.
Click to expand...

 Then it might take less time...


----------



## Rab nawaz

laju1984 said:


> Then it might take less time...


What you reckon how long will it take to get the case officer assighned and how this process works. Coudnt figure it out as there were billions of stories available in the market.


----------



## laju1984

Rab nawaz said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then it might take less time...
> 
> 
> 
> What you reckon how long will it take to get the case officer assighned and how this process works. Coudnt figure it out as there were billions of stories available in the market.
Click to expand...

 Just Keep patience....Thats an answer......


----------



## Methu7928

I hope to apply for the 489 visa my degree is a top up degree. Now i am working as a civil enginner is it a problem to apply the 489 visa.


----------



## Methu7928

*Hope some valuable guidance*

Now i am working as a civil engineer. But over the last 5 years i have worked as a assistant civil engineer. When i will submit my eoi that experience will count or not


----------



## Dreamaus272511

Hi Everyone! This question is to onshore 489 applicants.

I am currently working in Melb on work visa 485 and awaiting for a 489 grant. I am supposed to move to regional NSW after my visa is finalised. Does anyone know the time period in which we have to move once visa has been granted? Like 1-3 months?

I am asking because post-grant I would have to resign from my current job and would like to get clarity on the notice period I need to give to my current employer.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Dreamaus272511 said:


> Hi Everyone! This question is to onshore 489 applicants.
> 
> I am currently working in Melb on work visa 485 and awaiting for a 489 grant. I am supposed to move to regional NSW after my visa is finalised. Does anyone know the time period in which we have to move once visa has been granted? Like 1-3 months?
> 
> I am asking because post-grant I would have to resign from my current job and would like to get clarity on the notice period I need to give to my current employer.


You will have 60 days to move into that specified area.


----------



## Dreamaus272511

Rab nawaz said:


> You will have 60 days to move into that specified area.


Thank you! Would you have any online reference to this? I tried scanning immi website but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Dreamaus272511 said:


> Thank you! Would you have any online reference to this? I tried scanning immi website but couldn't find anything.


Search with RDA local website especially search with the name of area you have been invited like RDA ORANA, rda geelong etc.


----------



## Vikramchopra

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Its almost 5 weeks now since i have provided CO requested docs, any idea how much more wait


It is already been 5 months since I have provides CO requested docs. There is no any perticular time frame mate!!


----------



## mahajan.divij37

Vikramchopra said:


> It is already been 5 months since I have provides CO requested docs. There is no any perticular time frame mate!!


What did CO request for?


----------



## Dreamaus272511

Rab nawaz said:


> Search with RDA local website especially search with the name of area you have been invited like RDA ORANA, rda geelong etc.


Thanks! I could only find that on RDA Orana's website FAQs.


----------



## Vikramchopra

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Vikramchopra said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is already been 5 months since I have provides CO requested docs. There is no any perticular time frame mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> What did CO request for?
Click to expand...

They contacted me for my experience letter from my current employer which I have uploaded same day. Visa processing time reduced to 7-8 months but still no response from immi yet. Its 9th month started in my case!!


----------



## mariner2017

Kolombo said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> Can u share your timeline ?
> 
> This is a direct grant I gues ?



This is my detail time lines:

Occupation code : 231213 (Ships Master)
Applicant: Offshore
AMSA Skill Assessment Applied: 10 Oct 2016
AMSA approval to appear oral & medical exam in Australia: 26 Oct 2016
IELTS: 07 Jan 2017 L8.5, R 9.0, S7.0, W7.0 
AMSA Oral exam & Medical cleared: 24 Mar 2017 (Melbourne)
Skill Assessment positive: 31 Mar 2017 
Occupation removed from SSTOL: 20 Apr 2017
PTE-A: 22 June 2017: 89 82 78 80 
Occupation completely removed from SSTOL & MSTOL: 1st July 2017
Occupation back in ROL: 18 Mar 2018
Tasmania 489 state nomination applied: 24 July 2018 (Category 3B)
Points claimed: 55 + 10 (SS)
Tasmania 489 state nomination approved: 28 July 2018
489 Visa application submitted: 12 Aug 2018
CO Contact : 05 Dec 2018 for Form 80 (CO unable to open the ones submitted) & PCC 
489 visa Grant : 15 Jan 2019
IED: 19 Aug 2019
1st Entry: Planned in early Feb 2019
Final entry: Possibly Jul-Aug 2019

Quite a long & challenging journey, hope that it will encourage others not to give up hopes....cheers!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrspiggy

mariner2017 said:


> Kolombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate
> 
> Can u share your timeline ?
> 
> This is a direct grant I gues ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my detail time lines:
> 
> Occupation code : 231213 (Ships Master)
> Applicant: Offshore
> AMSA Skill Assessment Applied: 10 Oct 2016
> AMSA approval to appear oral & medical exam in Australia: 26 Oct 2016
> IELTS: 07 Jan 2017 L8.5, R 9.0, S7.0, W7.0
> AMSA Oral exam & Medical cleared: 24 Mar 2017 (Melbourne)
> Skill Assessment positive: 31 Mar 2017
> Occupation removed from SSTOL: 20 Apr 2017
> PTE-A: 22 June 2017: 89 82 78 80
> Occupation completely removed from SSTOL & MSTOL: 1st July 2017
> Occupation back in ROL: 18 Mar 2018
> Tasmania 489 state nomination applied: 24 July 2018 (Category 3B)
> Points claimed: 55 + 10 (SS)
> Tasmania 489 state nomination approved: 28 July 2018
> 489 Visa application submitted: 12 Aug 2018
> CO Contact : 05 Dec 2018 for Form 80 (CO unable to open the ones submitted) & PCC
> 489 visa Grant : 15 Jan 2019
> IED: 19 Aug 2019
> 1st Entry: Planned in early Feb 2019
> Final entry: Possibly Jul-Aug 2019
> 
> Quite a long & challenging journey, hope that it will encourage others not to give up hopes....cheers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing. Hope there will be good news soon.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mariner2017 said:


> This is my detail time lines:
> 
> Occupation code : 231213 (Ships Master)
> Applicant: Offshore
> AMSA Skill Assessment Applied: 10 Oct 2016
> AMSA approval to appear oral & medical exam in Australia: 26 Oct 2016
> IELTS: 07 Jan 2017 L8.5, R 9.0, S7.0, W7.0
> AMSA Oral exam & Medical cleared: 24 Mar 2017 (Melbourne)
> Skill Assessment positive: 31 Mar 2017
> Occupation removed from SSTOL: 20 Apr 2017
> PTE-A: 22 June 2017: 89 82 78 80
> Occupation completely removed from SSTOL & MSTOL: 1st July 2017
> Occupation back in ROL: 18 Mar 2018
> Tasmania 489 state nomination applied: 24 July 2018 (Category 3B)
> Points claimed: 55 + 10 (SS)
> Tasmania 489 state nomination approved: 28 July 2018
> 489 Visa application submitted: 12 Aug 2018
> CO Contact : 05 Dec 2018 for Form 80 (CO unable to open the ones submitted) & PCC
> 489 visa Grant : 15 Jan 2019
> IED: 19 Aug 2019
> 1st Entry: Planned in early Feb 2019
> Final entry: Possibly Jul-Aug 2019
> 
> Quite a long & challenging journey, hope that it will encourage others not to give up hopes....cheers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quite a journey dealing with your nominated occupation being removed from the relevant list, that was one of my fears. So glad it worked out for you


----------



## paashish5

Hi! fellow applicants, I have a small question. I wonder if Immigration office sends letter for each step they undertake while assessing our application. It's been already 50 days I applied for 489 visa, but the status has remained static at recieved. How likely is it that they begin assessment without changing the status in the immi account?


----------



## Rab nawaz

paashish5 said:


> Hi! fellow applicants, I have a small question. I wonder if Immigration office sends letter for each step they undertake while assessing our application. It's been already 50 days I applied for 489 visa, but the status has remained static at recieved. How likely is it that they begin assessment without changing the status in the immi account?


65 days no response at all but keep saying received even A to Z documents has been uploaded upfront.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

paashish5 said:


> Hi! fellow applicants, I have a small question. I wonder if Immigration office sends letter for each step they undertake while assessing our application. It's been already 50 days I applied for 489 visa, but the status has remained static at recieved. How likely is it that they begin assessment without changing the status in the immi account?


They don't send any mail for every actions they do with your application. Only less than 10% of people get commencement mail. As your status is received next will be direct grant or co contact for further documents. All the best for your direct grant. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## paashish5

I don't know how the queuing functions. Some of the applicants received the grant within 50 days, while some applicants have received direct grant in more than 80 days, let alone after CO contact for additional documents. Wish you a good luck bruh! I hope they will open our file soon.


----------



## Rab nawaz

paashish5 said:


> I don't know how the queuing functions. Some of the applicants received the grant within 50 days, while some applicants have received direct grant in more than 80 days, let alone after CO contact for additional documents. Wish you a good luck bruh! I hope they will open our file soon.


There is no system and this is all going in the air. The status itself is completely clueless what is going on behind the doors and one has to keep sitting back and waiting for a miracle.


----------



## asifsiyal

Application submitted and paid 7th October 2017, CO contacted in July 2018 for further Documents provided in August 2018, no response after that from the Immi department, will I ever get it ? or I should stop following them.


----------



## arnolds

HI ALL, Please anyone explain....

Australian home affairs website shows that cut-off marks for 489 visa is 80 points(70+10).
But on immitracker website people showing inivitation (ITA) with 65,70,75 points also.
What is the logic here????


----------



## mahajan.divij37

asifsiyal said:


> Application submitted and paid 7th October 2017, CO contacted in July 2018 for further Documents provided in August 2018, no response after that from the Immi department, will I ever get it ? or I should stop following them.


What documents did they ask for?


----------



## asifsiyal

mahajan.divij37 said:


> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Application submitted and paid 7th October 2017, CO contacted in July 2018 for further Documents provided in August 2018, no response after that from the Immi department, will I ever get it ? or I should stop following them.
> 
> 
> 
> What documents did they ask for?
Click to expand...

Bank statement, Slary transfer proof from employer to my Bank Account.


----------



## asifsiyal

asifsiyal said:


> mahajan.divij37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Application submitted and paid 7th October 2017, CO contacted in July 2018 for further Documents provided in August 2018, no response after that from the Immi department, will I ever get it ? or I should stop following them.
> 
> 
> 
> What documents did they ask for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bank statement, Slary transfer proof from employer to my Bank Account.
Click to expand...

My Application is Family Sponsored, I am offshore applicant, dose it affect the timeline of decsion? If anyone has idea please.


----------



## Rab nawaz

asifsiyal said:


> My Application is Family Sponsored, I am offshore applicant, dose it affect the timeline of decsion? If anyone has idea please.


No suprise man when onshore brilliant candidates with highest points were being treated as garbage how they will invite you is a big question. I myself having 85 points 75+10 for 489 and struggling overhere for previous 6 years.


----------



## asifsiyal

Rab nawaz said:


> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Application is Family Sponsored, I am offshore applicant, dose it affect the timeline of decsion? If anyone has idea please.
> 
> 
> 
> No suprise man when onshore brilliant candidates with highest points were being treated as garbage how they will invite you is a big question. I myself having 85 points 75+10 for 489 and struggling overhere for previous 6 years.
Click to expand...

My application status is further assessment since 7th August 2018. Don't know how much time they will take for decsion.


----------



## mrspiggy

Let's be patient and wait.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi Guys,

Can someone tell me if a person has bachelors degree from australian university Does he needs to go through skill assessment if he wants to claim points only for australian degree and not for experience.

Is my understanding correct that skill assesment comes into picture if you have overseas education.


----------



## BulletAK

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone tell me if a person has bachelors degree from australian university Does he needs to go through skill assessment if he wants to claim points only for australian degree and not for experience.
> 
> Is my understanding correct that skill assesment comes into picture if you have overseas education.


You need to get your degrees assessed even its from Australian university. The assessment is regarding the nominated occupation if your education meets the required level of skill sets / studies you have completed even from an Australian university.

Furthermore, do remember that few occupations also require you to have a certain years (usually 1 year) of post graduation experience in the nominated occupation in order to get a positive skill assessment. 

Check the relevant assessing authority website for more details for your nominated occupation.

*Useful links:*

Combined current list of eligible skilled occupations
Assessing authorities
ANZSCO Search


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

BulletAK said:


> You need to get your degrees assessed even its from Australian university. The assessment is regarding the nominated occupation if your education meets the required level of skill sets / studies you have completed even from an Australian university.
> 
> Furthermore, do remember that few occupations also require you to have a certain years (usually 1 year) of post graduation experience in the nominated occupation in order to get a positive skill assessment.
> 
> Check the relevant assessing authority website for more details for your nominated occupation.
> 
> *Useful links:*
> 
> Combined current list of eligible skilled occupations
> Assessing authorities
> ANZSCO Search


Thanks a lot that was really helpful.

Can you clear one more doubt?Do australian skill assessment bodies accept vocational qualifications like svq(scottish vocational qualification) and nvq etc.


----------



## BulletAK

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Thanks a lot that was really helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you clear one more doubt?Do australian skill assessment bodies accept vocational qualifications like svq(scottish vocational qualification) and nvq etc.




Dont have any idea on these bro. 

Maybe someone with relevant knowledge may share. Or you may do some surfing to find answer for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

BulletAK said:


> Dont have any idea on these bro.
> 
> Maybe someone with relevant knowledge may share. Or you may do some surfing to find answer for this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


already searched but nothing useful.Can you PM me some experts on this forum who can be reached on this topic.

One more doubt I heard like there is no state open for 190 visa.Is it the same with 489 visa?Where can I check which states are open for which visa and occupation


----------



## BulletAK

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> already searched but nothing useful.Can you PM me some experts on this forum who can be reached on this topic.


Dont have any idea bro. I cant since I dont have any knowledge. Someone will surely comment on this. 





> One more doubt I heard like there is no state open for 190 visa.Is it the same with 489 visa?Where can I check which states are open for which visa and occupation



Here is the link:

https://www.anzscosearch.com/XXXXXX

Where XXXXXX is your 6 digit ANZSCO code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicole91

Hi, 

Has anyone got any news/ita from NSW Far South Coast since 15th Jan? Please kindly let me know. Thx!


----------



## JASN2015

BulletAK said:


> You need to get your degrees assessed even its from Australian university. The assessment is regarding the nominated occupation if your education meets the required level of skill sets / studies you have completed even from an Australian university.
> 
> Furthermore, do remember that few occupations also require you to have a certain years (usually 1 year) of post graduation experience in the nominated occupation in order to get a positive skill assessment.
> 
> Check the relevant assessing authority website for more details for your nominated occupation.
> 
> *Useful links:*
> 
> Combined current list of eligible skilled occupations
> Assessing authorities
> ANZSCO Search


Well detailed , I second that


----------



## aljon_villar

What does this mean? Is this grounds for a visa refusal? Asking for a friend


----------



## kaju

aljon_villar said:


> What does this mean? Is this grounds for a visa refusal? Asking for a friend


I've deleted the attachment in your post as it includes your friend's personal details. 
See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator


----------



## Dreamaus272511

Has anyone noted that offshore applicants nominated by SA are getting grants quickly?

My status is still showing received (not too fussed about it) although people who applied like 10 days after me have already gotten their grant.

Does anyone know how to find the visa processing office on you file?


----------



## JG

aljon_villar said:


> What does this mean? Is this grounds for a visa refusal? Asking for a friend


If you have studied in Australia and not done the assessment then it is ground for visa refusal if you have applied for visa.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rab nawaz said:


> No suprise man when onshore brilliant candidates with highest points were being treated as garbage how they will invite you is a big question. I myself having 85 points 75+10 for 489 and struggling overhere for previous 6 years.


Hello any chance for 489 - VIC Family Sponsored with 90 points (80 + 10) - General Accountant with DOE Feb 2019???? 

Would it be a problem because Accountant is prorata?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Very slim chances especially when it comes to Accountants(honey bees of Australia)


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rab nawaz said:


> Very slim chances especially when it comes to Accountants(honey bees of Australia)


You are doing Accountant too right? 

Is it state sponsored or family sponsored. 

So even with 90 points for 489 still no chance ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> You are doing Accountant too right?
> 
> Is it state sponsored or family sponsored.
> 
> So even with 90 points for 489 still no chance ?


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

You can deduce from here.

In November - although it is claimed only 10 invitations were issued the data shows between 13 to 22 were invited.

5 at 80, 5 at 85, and <5 for 90, <5 for 95, <5 for 100 respectively. The minimum points score is 80 and DOE 31/07/2018 8:47 pm.

In some earlier rounds - most of the invites were for 85-95 pointers.


----------



## Rab nawaz

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> You are doing Accountant too right?
> 
> Is it state sponsored or family sponsored.
> 
> So even with 90 points for 489 still no chance ?


State sponsorship even they have asked me to move there find a job on tax and find a house on rent. Now after 4 months they have decided to invite me for a 489 visa and revently I have lodged 489 visa on 23rd november 2018.


----------



## mariner2017

Mid-year update to the Immigration SA occupation lists
--------------------------------------------------------------

https://migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/mid-year-update-to-the-immigration-sa-occupation-lists


----------



## Realy85

Finally this is what actually i am waiting for eagerly


----------



## 489

Realy85 said:


> Finally this is what actually i am waiting for eagerly


Congratulations


----------



## BulletAK

Realy85 said:


> Finally this is what actually i am waiting for eagerly


Many congrats..

Your timeline please?


----------



## Realy85

Hi i didnt yet get an invite but actually my occupation which was previously under high points is now back to normal again. So SA changed the list and eagerly waiting for 11 feb when i can apply for nomination and on the same day i have my pte exam. Just they increased the english level to proficient plus


----------



## mrspiggy

Realy85 said:


> Hi i didnt yet get an invite but actually my occupation which was previously under high points is now back to normal again. So SA changed the list and eagerly waiting for 11 feb when i can apply for nomination and on the same day i have my pte exam. Just they increased the english level to proficient plus


Oh I see. Good luck to you.


----------



## kc_muzik

Hi folks!

I lodged for 489 visa on Jan 28th, 2019. My PCC was issued on Dec 16, 2018. 

Will be going for medicals soon. 

What will the validity of the grant be? Is it based on PCC issued date or medicals completed date?

Thanks!


----------



## saravanakumar1989

kc_muzik said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I lodged for 489 visa on Jan 28th, 2019. My PCC was issued on Dec 16, 2018.
> 
> Will be going for medicals soon.
> 
> What will the validity of the grant be? Is it based on PCC issued date or medicals completed date?
> 
> Thanks!


Whichever expiring first. As your pcc will expire first. So, Your IED will be dec 16 2019. 

ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10
EOI 489 SA: 18/07/18 
Invite: 18/10/18
489 Lodged: 29/10/18
CO contact: 14/12/18 (PCC & Medical)
Replied to CO: 07/01/19
Visa Grant: 22/01/19


----------



## indman100

I got an ITA for QLD 489. Can I find jobs there? Scared.


----------



## Realy85

indman100 said:


> I got an ITA for QLD 489. Can I find jobs there? Scared.


A lot


----------



## indman100

Realy85 said:


> A lot


IT jobs? outside of Brisbane and Gold Coast?

Which is a good place to look for a job? thanks a lot.


----------



## Realy85

Dear i stayed in designated postcode of Brisbane and had plenty of jobs over that time period. You can check online portal for jobs.


----------



## Rab nawaz

77 days gone since I had lodged 489 for NSW with all documents but status still says Received. Anyone having any idea what is going on and how long it will take more.

Onshore client
75+10 = 85 points
Nsw orana 
Accountant


----------



## Dreamaus272511

Rab nawaz said:


> 77 days gone since I had lodged 489 for NSW with all documents but status still says Received. Anyone having any idea what is going on and how long it will take more.
> 
> Onshore client
> 75+10 = 85 points
> Nsw orana
> Accountant


I have been waiting since last week of Oct. Myimmi status is Received as well.


----------



## JASN2015

Rab nawaz said:


> 77 days gone since I had lodged 489 for NSW with all documents but status still says Received. Anyone having any idea what is going on and how long it will take more.
> 
> Onshore client
> 75+10 = 85 points
> Nsw orana
> Accountant


You will get your GRANT within 3 months, status is default unit you get the GRANT unless you get a,co contact,
Good luck buddy


----------



## indman100

Realy85 said:


> Dear i stayed in designated postcode of Brisbane and had plenty of jobs over that time period. You can check online portal for jobs.


 Thanks Sir. Would you mind sharing which postal code? Obviously I would not be able to work in Brisbane right?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Dreamaus272511 said:


> I have been waiting since last week of Oct. Myimmi status is Received as well.


Share the occuption, onshore/offshore, points and all other details so we will have a better idea.


----------



## Rab nawaz

JASN2015 said:


> You will get your GRANT within 3 months, status is default unit you get the GRANT unless you get a,co contact,
> Good luck buddy


I wish this is true as am struggling with heavy feeces and long time classes to maintain my student visa conditions. My bridging visa will not active till 1st july 2020.


----------



## Dreamaus272511

Rab nawaz said:


> Share the occuption, onshore/offshore, points and all other details so we will have a better idea.


Onshore applicant 
Occupation: Social Worker
Points: 60+10 (30 Age, 15 Edu, 5 Aus, 10 Eng)
Sponsoring RDA: Riverina
Visa lodged: 30th Oct '18

Currently on visa 485. 

I used the same PCC, Medicals (189 compliant) and PTE score that was used 8 months ago when I applied student visa extension and visa 485. Both local and international police checks have expired on 30th Jan '19.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Dreamaus272511 said:


> Onshore applicant
> Occupation: Social Worker
> Points: 60+10 (30 Age, 15 Edu, 5 Aus, 10 Eng)
> Sponsoring RDA: Riverina
> Visa lodged: 30th Oct '18


Have you uploaded every single document and what is the status of the application at the moment ?


----------



## Dreamaus272511

Rab nawaz said:


> Have you uploaded every single document and what is the status of the application at the moment ?


Everything I could provide! 

Around 8-9 months ago when I applied for student visa extension, it got approved in 2 days. Then after that 485 got approved in around 10 days. Was thinking this one would come soon like previous instances since I had provided the same documents.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Dreamaus272511 said:


> Everything I could provide!
> 
> Around 8-9 months ago when I applied for student visa extension, it got approved in 2 days. Then after that 485 got approved in around 10 days. Was thinking this one would come soon like previous instances since I had provided the same documents.


Same here mate its been 6 years I have spent every single dollar on these visas and when it comes to study visas, pswv, TR they had responded very quick now when it is the final moment to shut down money milking study visa they have been sleeping. Nearly 78 days gone without any response from them.


----------



## Anguss

kc_muzik said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I lodged for 489 visa on Jan 28th, 2019. My PCC was issued on Dec 16, 2018.
> 
> Will be going for medicals soon.
> 
> What will the validity of the grant be? Is it based on PCC issued date or medicals completed date?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi all, is it normal to get PCC issued before having 489 visa lodgement?
And who will inform you if you can issue PCC/ get medical assessment?

I already have a visa lodgement, but no one inform me to get PCC/ medical assessment, is this normal?


----------



## Vikramchopra

Hello everyone. I am so excited I got my 489 visa granted on 4th of Feb. I just want to ask you guy's that my state sponsorer is SA Can I land at melbourne airport or I only have to land in Adelaide?

Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

Anguss said:


> Hi all, is it normal to get PCC issued before having 489 visa lodgement?
> And who will inform you if you can issue PCC/ get medical assessment?
> 
> I already have a visa lodgement, but no one inform me to get PCC/ medical assessment, is this normal?


When did you pay the visa fee ?

Upload the pcc and medicals for the entire family as soon as possible to avoid a delay of the GRANT.
You should upload all documents before CO ask for it for a direct GRANT.


----------



## mrspiggy

Vikramchopra said:


> Hello everyone. I am so excited I got my 489 visa granted on 4th of Feb. I just want to ask you guy's that my state sponsorer is SA Can I land at melbourne airport or I only have to land in Adelaide?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats!!!


----------



## chibaba chacho

Vikramchopra said:


> Hello everyone. I am so excited I got my 489 visa granted on 4th of Feb. I just want to ask you guy's that my state sponsorer is SA Can I land at melbourne airport or I only have to land in Adelaide?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 
Congratulations on your grant!!! Wish you all the best for the future. 
Yes you can land at any airport.


----------



## jaiswra1

Hi Vikram - Congratulations ! Could you please share few details like, when did you lodged your Visa ? and did CO contact you or direct grant ?

Thank you . .


----------



## Veerendra k

Hi mates... got my grant today . Time line is here 
Visa lodged on 26-10-2018
Grant on 11-2-2019
No employment verification 

Good luck to all 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Veerendra k said:


> Hi mates... got my grant today . Time line is here
> Visa lodged on 26-10-2018
> Grant on 11-2-2019
> No employment verification
> 
> Good luck to all
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey bro are you onshore client and what is yours occupation details and which state has invited you ?


----------



## mrspiggy

Veerendra k said:


> Hi mates... got my grant today . Time line is here
> Visa lodged on 26-10-2018
> Grant on 11-2-2019
> No employment verification
> 
> Good luck to all
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Can share what is your occupation and points? Which state are you going to?


----------



## Veerendra k

Rab nawaz said:


> Hey bro are you onshore client and what is yours occupation details and which state has invited you ?




Hi Bro

My occupation is 323412(Toolmaker)
Applied for SA and invited 
Lodged 489 to SA on oct 26 
Grant is on today 

Thank u and good luck  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veerendra k

mrspiggy said:


> Congrats! Can share what is your occupation and points? Which state are you going to?




I’m from offshore 
Going to South Australia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exfiltrate

Veerendra k said:


> Hi mates... got my grant today . Time line is here
> Visa lodged on 26-10-2018
> Grant on 11-2-2019
> No employment verification
> 
> Good luck to all
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations!

How many months from now till your initial entry as required by the visa?

Curious as to how you will decide which suburb to live in as well?


----------



## jaiswra1

Vikramchopra said:


> Hello everyone. I am so excited I got my 489 visa granted on 4th of Feb. I just want to ask you guy's that my state sponsorer is SA Can I land at melbourne airport or I only have to land in Adelaide?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Vikram - Congratulations ! Could you please share few details like, when did you lodged your Visa ? and did CO contact you or direct grant ?

Thank you . .


----------



## Anguss

JASN2015 said:


> When did you pay the visa fee ?
> 
> Upload the pcc and medicals for the entire family as soon as possible to avoid a delay of the GRANT.
> You should upload all documents before CO ask for it for a direct GRANT.


My case is handled by an agent. I submited all relevant documents except pcc/ medicals and paid the visa fee. After that there is no response until now.


I will check with my agent whether I need to submit pcc/ medical asap.
However, when I checked the procedures in getting pcc in my country, it mentions the below:
_The original and a photocopy (for each applicant) of a letter from the relevant Consulate / Immigration Authority / Government Authority, which contains his or her name and clearly indicates that the production of the Certificate is required_

Can you advise where can I get a letter from Immigration Authority?


----------



## simranjit87

Hi I also applied in September 2017 and case officer contact me in November 2017. After that it's showing further assessment. Don't know what's going on.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Anguss said:


> My case is handled by an agent. I submited all relevant documents except pcc/ medicals and paid the visa fee. After that there is no response until now.
> 
> 
> I will check with my agent whether I need to submit pcc/ medical asap.
> However, when I checked the procedures in getting pcc in my country, it mentions the below:
> _The original and a photocopy (for each applicant) of a letter from the relevant Consulate / Immigration Authority / Government Authority, which contains his or her name and clearly indicates that the production of the Certificate is required_
> 
> Can you advise where can I get a letter from Immigration Authority?


If that country is Singapore, you may be able to get your PCC without such a letter (I was able to)


----------



## mianshahid

Dear All,

Any news for May, June applicants??


----------



## mianshahid

Nt_hopeful said:


> 1. The processing time mentioned is from the time u lodged ur visa. Not from CO allocation.
> 
> 2. No idea. Some folks seem to get visa without any CO contact.


Hey Bro Any news??


----------



## Rab nawaz

Looks like there is a dead silence as in my case 85 days gone and no CO contacted and no direct grant.


----------



## mianshahid

Rab nawaz said:


> Looks like there is a dead silence as in my case 85 days gone and no CO contacted and no direct grant.


Be patient bro, its not even three months yet. Well what i have experienced is at least they take 3 months to respond. So patience is all that ....what we need


----------



## Rab nawaz

mianshahid said:


> Be patient bro, its not even three months yet. Well what i have experienced is at least they take 3 months to respond. So patience is all that ....what we need


It looks simple to offshore clients but its terrible wastage of money and time for an onshore client paying $8000 every 3 months to stay in the country. On the top
Of that I got this 489 on 85 points and in couple Of weeks i will have 90 points for 489 and 80 points For 189. Previous 6 years i had lost every single dollar in these visas and points Collections. Poor accountants were crushed in this money milking business.


----------



## Cocox

Got my 489 of SA on 12th Feb 2019. End of a 4 year old struggle. So over the moon.


----------



## mrspiggy

Cocox said:


> Got my 489 of SA on 12th Feb 2019. End of a 4 year old struggle. So over the moon.


Congrats to you!!!


----------



## maniaccet2002

Hi Friends,
i have a general query on my eligibility for SA 489

I'm currently working in Sydney with 457 visa and i have my ACS assessment done for ANZSCO code 262113(Systems administrator)
Since this ANZSCO code is only open in SA, i wanted to check my eligibility for SA 489

I could see the below requirements for migratoin SA website. Does this restriction apply only for 190 or it applies to 489 provisional visa as well.
Also if i go back to offshore, can i immediately apply or i need to spend 6 months to 1 year at offshore before i can apply for a 489 invite


1.3.1 If you are in Australia but not currently residing in South Australia for at least the last 6 months, you are ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination. This restriction overrides any other pathways to apply.

1.3.2 If you are currently offshore and have studied or worked in another Australian state or territory (i.e. on a temporary visa) and not in South Australia in the last 10 years, you are only eligible to apply for a provisional 489 visa. Please also note 1.3.5.


----------



## mianshahid

Rab nawaz said:


> It looks simple to offshore clients but its terrible wastage of money and time for an onshore client paying $8000 every 3 months to stay in the country. On the top
> Of that I got this 489 on 85 points and in couple Of weeks i will have 90 points for 489 and 80 points For 189. Previous 6 years i had lost every single dollar in these visas and points Collections. Poor accountants were crushed in this money milking business.


Bro this a fact .. But Good Luck for your grant


----------



## mianshahid

mianshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any news for May, June applicants??


I guess all the May and June people got grants thats why no body is responding. Thats good :/


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

maniaccet2002 said:


> Hi Friends,
> i have a general query on my eligibility for SA 489
> 
> I'm currently working in Sydney with 457 visa and i have my ACS assessment done for ANZSCO code 262113(Systems administrator)
> Since this ANZSCO code is only open in SA, i wanted to check my eligibility for SA 489
> 
> I could see the below requirements for migratoin SA website. Does this restriction apply only for 190 or it applies to 489 provisional visa as well.
> Also if i go back to offshore, can i immediately apply or i need to spend 6 months to 1 year at offshore before i can apply for a 489 invite
> 
> 
> 1.3.1 If you are in Australia but not currently residing in South Australia for at least the last 6 months, you are ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination. This restriction overrides any other pathways to apply.
> 
> 1.3.2 If you are currently offshore and have studied or worked in another Australian state or territory (i.e. on a temporary visa) and not in South Australia in the last 10 years, you are only eligible to apply for a provisional 489 visa. Please also note 1.3.5.



My understanding is those requirements apply to both 190/489. 

Based on those requirements you would not be able to apply from Sydney / unless you meet 1.3.1.

Based on what you've shared (I haven't closely looked at the other requirements) you can apply for 489 as soon as you are offshore, assuming you can demonstrate your commitment to SA sufficiently well (1.3.5).


----------



## Kamsd

I lodge my 489 visa on 22 sep 2017, pcc and health submitted on 25 sep 2017 after in nov 2017 received immi commencement email, co assign. After that 2nd co contact, received natural justice in june 2018, my agent replied with all required docs, now 10 days back my comp hr received verification email from co side, hr reply positive on very next day. So what is the max time after verification process done.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi Guys,

I just talked to an agent regarding 489 visa.He suggested me to apply for student visa first.

Can someone here tell me if we apply for 489 visa and get refused for some reason what impact will it have on student or tourist visa in future?

Is it advisable to apply for 489 visa without any travel history?


----------



## Dreamaus272511

Rab nawaz said:


> Looks like there is a dead silence as in my case 85 days gone and no CO contacted and no direct grant.


Any update?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just talked to an agent regarding 489 visa.He suggested me to apply for student visa first.
> 
> Can someone here tell me if we apply for 489 visa and get refused for some reason what impact will it have on student or tourist visa in future?
> 
> Is it advisable to apply for 489 visa without any travel history?


It would depend on the reason for visa refusal, e.g. if it was for PIC 4020 reasons, you might not be allowed to apply for another visa for 3 or 10 years. 

What is the benefit of applying for a student visa first, unless you are looking to apply while being onshore / don't meet the 489 criteria yet and want to meet it while onshore.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Dreamaus272511 said:


> Any update?


Not at all even the website says due to low volume of applications we cannot show the process time. On the other hand 92 days gone and there is no response.


----------



## jkfooty1

Dont know if delaying onshore applicants file is the new tactics these guys have adopted.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

mianshahid said:


> mianshahid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> Any news for May, June applicants??
> 
> 
> 
> I guess all the May and June people got grants thats why no body is responding. Thats good :/
Click to expand...

I applied in June 2018..haven't got grant yet. Got 3 CO contacts till date. 
What about you, mianshahid?


----------



## mahajan.divij37

Nt_hopeful said:


> I applied in June 2018..haven't got grant yet. Got 3 CO contacts till date.
> What about you, mianshahid?



I applied on 30th August 2018 and got IMMI commencement mail on 21st Jan 2019. No CO contact.


----------



## Agronomist

What were CO contacts for ?


----------



## Dreamaus272511

Just got my grant email!!!


----------



## mahajan.divij37

Dreamaus272511 said:


> Just got my grant email!!!


congrats.. Share your timeline please.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

Dreamaus272511 said:


> Just got my grant email!!!


Congratulations 

ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10
EOI 489 SA: 18/07/18 
Invite: 18/10/18
489 Lodged: 29/10/18
CO contact: 14/12/18 (PCC & Medical)
Replied to CO: 07/01/19
Visa Grant: 22/01/19


----------



## mrspiggy

Dreamaus272511 said:


> Just got my grant email!!!


Congrats!! Which state are you going to?


----------



## Dreamaus272511

mrspiggy said:


> Congrats!! Which state are you going to?


Riverina in NSW


----------



## lamborgini

Hi guys 
Good Morning

Has any one got Verification at state nomination stage..........Any state 

Thanks in advance.............


----------



## SG

Dreamaus272511 said:


> Just got my grant email!!!


Congratulations Dreamaus272511


----------



## rabipal

Hello all,
I have applied for 489 visa on May2018. More than 9 months waiting. Keeping fingers crossed to get the grant soon.
I have following query, as 489 visa is regional sponsored visa, do I need to stick to that particular area or I can work in any regional area in Australia.


----------



## rabipal

I am an Instrumentation engineer (having site construction/commissioning experience as-well), applied for 489 visa 9 months ago and now waiting for it. 
If 489 visa applicants are allowed to work any regional area in Australia then I would like to explore 
Adelaide or Geelong or Bendingo? 

However, in SEEK.com, didn't see much for an Instrumentation engineer. Can anyone suggest, other areas, where Instrumentation engineer on demand.


----------



## rabipal

jayptl said:


> I applied NSW regional 489 skill state 60 points 50+10 , but more than 2 months no response....


This is very normal. I have applied visa on May 2018, with 65 points (55+10), till date no grant.

Please take a note since July 2018, the min required points to get skilled migration visa has been elevated to 65 points. Hence, if you apply your Visa after after July 2018, then probably it will be hard to get 489.


----------



## mariner2017

lamborgini said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> 
> 
> Has any one got Verification at state nomination stage..........Any state
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.............



Have not heard anything like verification at state nomination stage. However, they may as well do it if warranted to ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner2017

saravanakumar1989 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10
> EOI 489 SA: 18/07/18
> Invite: 18/10/18
> 489 Lodged: 29/10/18
> CO contact: 14/12/18 (PCC & Medical)
> Replied to CO: 07/01/19
> Visa Grant: 22/01/19



Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veerendra k

Dreamaus272511 said:


> Just got my grant email!!!




Congrats dear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocox

*489 Visa - Unpopular Tips*

Guys, since we are all aiming/aimed for 489, thought of sharing a few things I found valuable - which aren't discussed mostly elsewhere. Open for discussions; let's help each other and give back to the community. Here we go:

- 489 Visa does allow you to register a business and claim that experience towards the PR via 887 visa (obviously this is not an easy option as opposed to finding a job, but for those who want to be entrepreneurs you can start straight away).
- Regional governments give you free trainings on facing interviews, finding jobs, orientations etc - just check on the regional gov website and make an appointment. Hit Like on their facebook pages; they share photos of the past orientations etc.
- Some of the most in-demand but less popular (supply) occupations include nursery teacher, plumber, electrician, secondary teacher etc. See if you have a side qualification in these areas to stand a better chance at getting a job without much ado.
- AirBnB is can be a good choice until you find a house than staying at a hotel.
- You can use local driving license upto 3 months until you get the Aussie one.
- 887 visa (which allows you to get the PR after showing 2 year residence + 1 year working experience) takes about 1 year on average to process! 
- Under 489, you can go in-out of Australia as much as you want for travelling purposes. This wouldn't affect 887 criteria as long as you complete the 2 requirements.
- You can request to move to another state if you find it difficult to find a job in the stated state.
- You get a grant (cashback?) upto 15,000 AUD if you're buying a brand new house in regional areas (i.e. in SA, anywhere in SA - other states exclude the CBDs for the most part)
- If you're building a house you can get upto 8000 AUD grant.
- Every year certain occupations get filled pretty much instantly (mine got full in just 1-2 days) this includes 489 visas. Immi releases quotas (ceilings etc) at the beginning of every July. Talk to your agent and find out exactly when to lodge the application otherwise you're missing out on the chance and will be subjected to show a staggering amount of points.

Lastly:

- **Not 100% sure** You may do any full-time job (even driving a cab or whatnot?!) and claim that working experience under 489, if provided with sufficient documents (can someone confirm this again)

P.S. I ain't no expert and these are purely based on my research, online. Please correct if wrong. 
Cheers!


----------



## jkfooty1

Pretty quiet last few days, not many grants as per immi tracker and my circle


----------



## Kangdeep14

Hey guys. Just quick question. Please clear that. Does it necessary to submit a CV along with your 489 visa application? 

I have two friends who did not submit their CV for 189 visas and they got a grant

Someone told me that You must submit CV in your application 

Thanks


----------



## jkfooty1

CO could ask for it and it will delay your grant, i dont think CV/Resume is something that applicant should be worried about, dont give them a chance to ask for any doc or else you go back in the que.


----------



## karizma360

Been a while checking on this forum.

Any Accountant receiving a 489 invite lately?

Been waiting for 15 months now, even my EOI will expire this coming July. Any chance of an invite with 85 points under 489 relative sponsorship?


----------



## Loxy85

Cocox said:


> *489 Visa - Unpopular Tips*
> 
> Guys, since we are all aiming/aimed for 489, thought of sharing a few things I found valuable - which aren't discussed mostly elsewhere. Open for discussions; let's help each other and give back to the community. Here we go:
> 
> - 489 Visa does allow you to register a business and claim that experience towards the PR via 887 visa (obviously this is not an easy option as opposed to finding a job, but for those who want to be entrepreneurs you can start straight away).
> - Regional governments give you free trainings on facing interviews, finding jobs, orientations etc - just check on the regional gov website and make an appointment. Hit Like on their facebook pages; they share photos of the past orientations etc.
> - Some of the most in-demand but less popular (supply) occupations include nursery teacher, plumber, electrician, secondary teacher etc. See if you have a side qualification in these areas to stand a better chance at getting a job without much ado.
> - AirBnB is can be a good choice until you find a house than staying at a hotel.
> - You can use local driving license upto 3 months until you get the Aussie one.
> - 887 visa (which allows you to get the PR after showing 2 year residence + 1 year working experience) takes about 1 year on average to process!
> - Under 489, you can go in-out of Australia as much as you want for travelling purposes. This wouldn't affect 887 criteria as long as you complete the 2 requirements.
> - You can request to move to another state if you find it difficult to find a job in the stated state.
> - You get a grant (cashback?) upto 15,000 AUD if you're buying a brand new house in regional areas (i.e. in SA, anywhere in SA - other states exclude the CBDs for the most part)
> - If you're building a house you can get upto 8000 AUD grant.
> - Every year certain occupations get filled pretty much instantly (mine got full in just 1-2 days) this includes 489 visas. Immi releases quotas (ceilings etc) at the beginning of every July. Talk to your agent and find out exactly when to lodge the application otherwise you're missing out on the chance and will be subjected to show a staggering amount of points.
> 
> Lastly:
> 
> - **Not 100% sure** You may do any full-time job (even driving a cab or whatnot?!) and claim that working experience under 489, if provided with sufficient documents (can someone confirm this again)
> 
> P.S. I ain't no expert and these are purely based on my research, online. Please correct if wrong.
> Cheers!


Interesting. Thank you


----------



## Loxy85

Dreamaus272511 said:


> Riverina in NSW


Hi same codes same area can we chat privately


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Hi dreamaus
I want to ask ..a case officer is assigned for our case but not contacted us yet...
We applied 489 sa visa on 16 november with complete documents..
Our agent told us that CO is assigned for ur case..
No contact from CO yet...
How to know whether a CO is assigned or not...
I m confused..ur agent dont tell us all the details...


----------



## saravanakumar1989

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Hi dreamaus
> 
> I want to ask ..a case officer is assigned for our case but not contacted us yet...
> 
> We applied 489 sa visa on 16 november with complete documents..
> 
> Our agent told us that CO is assigned for ur case..
> 
> No contact from CO yet...
> 
> How to know whether a CO is assigned or not...
> 
> I m confused..ur agent dont tell us all the details...


Your agent might received co commencement mail. Only few peoples gets notify by commencement mail. You may get DG or co contact soon! All the best for DG. 

ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10 
489 Lodged: 29/10/18
CO contact: 14/12/18 (PCC & Medical)
Replied to CO: 07/01/19
Visa Grant: 22/01/19


----------



## RockyRaj

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Hi dreamaus
> 
> I want to ask ..a case officer is assigned for our case but not contacted us yet...
> 
> We applied 489 sa visa on 16 november with complete documents..
> 
> Our agent told us that CO is assigned for ur case..
> 
> No contact from CO yet...
> 
> How to know whether a CO is assigned or not...
> 
> I m confused..ur agent dont tell us all the details...




Create an immiaccount and import the application. For importing your application check the reference number it would be in the fee receipt starting with EGO.... you will have a complete view of what your agent has. Don’t upload any documents. You can monitor and check if any messages are received in the message folder of the imported application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Thanks Saravanakumar ...for quick reply and your positivity...
Really appreciated this...


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Saravana kumar...
We applied in november ..CO was assigned in december but no contact from him till now...


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Hi Rockyraj
Many thanks for ur reply...
In my case our agent has provided us nothing ,be it reference no.,even he has not even send us the acknowledgment receipt of fees paid for visa...we got to know it when money deducted from our account..😕


----------



## RockyRaj

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Hi Rockyraj
> 
> Many thanks for ur reply...
> 
> In my case our agent has provided us nothing ,be it reference no.,even he has not even send us the acknowledgment receipt of fees paid for visa...we got to know it when money deducted from our account..😕




Ask him for the fee receipt invoice copy and copy of the lodged application to verify the data at your end. From any one of those you can get this reference number and rest of the information like applicant name, passport number, DOB is sufficient to import the application to check the application status.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loxy85

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Hi dreamaus
> I want to ask ..a case officer is assigned for our case but not contacted us yet...
> We applied 489 sa visa on 16 november with complete documents..
> Our agent told us that CO is assigned for ur case..
> No contact from CO yet...
> How to know whether a CO is assigned or not...
> I m confused..ur agent dont tell us all the details...


You will only know CO is assigned if there is a request for additional information or documents otherwise you may have a direct grant and never know when CO was assigned. From your lodgement date its likely CO has or is looking at your file so anytime now expect either Contact for additional info or a direct grant.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Loxy85 said:


> You will only know CO is assigned if there is a request for additional information or documents otherwise you may have a direct grant and never know when CO was assigned. From your lodgement date its likely CO has or is looking at your file so anytime now expect either Contact for additional info or a direct grant.


Most of the time if there is no response case officer is already in the process and you may expect direct grant anytime.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Anyone lodged in november 2018 and recently granted kindly let us know.


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

How to reply on a particular comment..


----------



## kodaan28

Click on Quote and then type your response and send!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Loxy85 said:


> You will only know CO is assigned if there is a request for additional information or documents otherwise you may have a direct grant and never know when CO was assigned. From your lodgement date its likely CO has or is looking at your file so anytime now expect either Contact for additional info or a direct grant.


Thanks


----------



## kc_muzik

*Sa 489*

Hi People,

Can anyone advise what the current processing time is for SA 489 visas (once lodged)? Just curious!

Thanks.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

kc_muzik said:


> Hi People,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advise what the current processing time is for SA 489 visas (once lodged)? Just curious!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


3 to 9 months 

ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10 
489 Lodged: 29/10/18
CO contact: 14/12/18 (PCC & Medical)
Replied to CO: 07/01/19
Visa Grant: 22/01/19


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

saravanakumar1989 said:


> 3 to 9 months
> 
> ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10
> 489 Lodged: 29/10/18
> CO contact: 14/12/18 (PCC & Medical)
> Replied to CO: 07/01/19
> Visa Grant: 22/01/19


U got grant really fast...
Lucky you...


----------



## Loxy85

Anyone here in Riverina or nearby.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

Gurpreet kaur said:


> U got grant really fast...
> 
> Lucky you...


Yeah. Thank you!. All the best for everyone to get their grant fast. 

ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10 
489 Lodged: 29/10/18
CO contact: 14/12/18 (PCC & Medical)
Replied to CO: 07/01/19
Visa Grant: 22/01/19


----------



## jkfooty1

saravanakumar1989 said:


> Yeah. Thank you!. All the best for everyone to get their grant fast.
> 
> ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10
> 489 Lodged: 29/10/18
> CO contact: 14/12/18 (PCC & Medical)
> Replied to CO: 07/01/19
> Visa Grant: 22/01/19


Offshore ?


----------



## saravanakumar1989

jkfooty1 said:


> Offshore ?


Yup

ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10 
489 Lodged: 29/10/18
CO contact: 14/12/18 (PCC & Medical)
Replied to CO: 07/01/19
Visa Grant: 22/01/19


----------



## Rab nawaz

jkfooty1 said:


> Offshore ?


As expected the easiest money making machine is the onshore client paying thousands of dollars to stay in the country. Having 85 points is being treated as 50 points.


----------



## jkfooty1

saravanakumar1989 said:


> Yup
> 
> ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10
> 489 Lodged: 29/10/18
> CO contact: 14/12/18 (PCC & Medical)
> Replied to CO: 07/01/19
> Visa Grant: 22/01/19


 was 99% sure just wanted to double check, for obvious reasons as Rab bro mentioned ofshore applicants are getting grants way too quickly compare to onshore


----------



## mazerunner2018

Hello All,

Quick Question please: While filling in the application for 489, it asks: Have you completed or currently enrolled in any course at post secondary level or above? Same question is asked for spouse too. My wife is currently enrolled in Ph.D and her doctorate is ongoing. Thus, there is no end date of the course. But while leaving the end date blank, it is giving an error and asking to select a date. Can anyone let me know what date to choose as the course is still ongoing and it specifically asks for 'ongoing course too'. Advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AsifRehman

*Guidance*



mazerunner2018 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Quick Question please: While filling in the application for 489, it asks: Have you completed or currently enrolled in any course at post secondary level or above? Same question is asked for spouse too. My wife is currently enrolled in Ph.D and her doctorate is ongoing. Thus, there is no end date of the course. But while leaving the end date blank, it is giving an error and asking to select a date. Can anyone let me know what date to choose as the course is still ongoing and it specifically asks for 'ongoing course too'. Advice would be greatly appreciated.


As per my understanding complete education required. If your spouse currently enrolled then don't share her PhD you can mention M.Phil complete degree. Skill Select require complete degree information start and end along transcript and degree.:brick:


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Occupation goes under "special conditions category" after visa lodgement..
Does this have any relevance(effect) on visa grant...!!!!


----------



## kc_muzik

*Medical in Dubai - Visa*

Hi folks!

I'm based in Dubai and have lodged for my 489 visa. It's time for the medical test!

Does anyone have a list of clinics that I can go to? 

Dubai London Clinic is listed in the immi website but they cost a bomb!

Appreciate your help!


----------



## AP SINGH

kc_muzik said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I'm based in Dubai and have lodged for my 489 visa. It's time for the medical test!
> 
> Does anyone have a list of clinics that I can go to?
> 
> Dubai London Clinic is listed in the immi website but they cost a bomb!
> 
> Appreciate your help!


No other option bro..U have to go there for medicals as they r the only panel physician for Australia immigration .. 
One of my friend recently had done his medical from there .


----------



## Agronomist

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Occupation goes under "special conditions category" after visa lodgement..
> Does this have any relevance(effect) on visa grant...!!!!


No

Regards


----------



## nvnpunia

RockyRaj said:


> Create an immiaccount and *import the application*. For importing your application check the reference number it would be in the fee receipt starting with EGO.... you will have a complete view of what your agent has. Don’t upload any documents. You can monitor and check if any messages are received in the message folder of the imported application
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If i import my application, does the agent will get to know that the application has been imported by someone i.e. me, also can anyone import the application if he/she knows the application reference number?
> 
> lastly, can we make updates in the application after importing?
> 
> Please help if you know the answer.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## RockyRaj

nvnpunia said:


> RockyRaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Create an immiaccount and *import the application*. For importing your application check the reference number it would be in the fee receipt starting with EGO.... you will have a complete view of what your agent has. Don’t upload any documents. You can monitor and check if any messages are received in the message folder of the imported application
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> If i import my application, does the agent will get to know that the application has been imported by someone i.e. me, also can anyone import the application if he/she knows the application reference number?
> 
> 
> 
> lastly, can we make updates in the application after importing?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help if you know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can import anyones application in any immiaccount. No one will come to know that the application is uploaded by someone. If you are using an agent, I recommend not to upload any just use the account to monitor for updates from the case officer and what the agent has uploaded. You cannot open an uploaded document. You will only know the file names and when it was uploaded. Further you can also notice what the agent had filled the details in the application form.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Assessment in progress...means?


----------



## asifsiyal

simranjit87 said:


> Hi I also applied in September 2017 and case officer contact me in November 2017. After that it's showing further assessment. Don't know what's going on.


Did you receive your grant?


----------



## palathi

I ma waiting for the 489 visa for fsc. I have applied on Jan 15th 2019.

Just a question.
Once the visa is granted can only i move and stay for say one year and do job?
We are a family of 4 and since the day care expenses are huge can i make the kids move only after an year once everything is settled? is it necessary that all of us should stay for 2 years to get the 887 visa?


----------



## dar8

Hi guys , this is for anyone who got the 489 grant from tasmania and living here or planning to move here i coming weeks and looking for employment ,a place i know are looking for casuals for a newly built facility , you start as a casual and then move on to part time eventually where you can flex up upto full time hours , work is difficult (cold) but the pay is great for a non skilled job 28.9 + ph appx. , if you're looking for a job send me a msg ill send the email of hr to apply , also they don't provide any employment offers/letters for offshore people so this is only good for people holding 489 or anyother visa with full time work rights and looking for a job and moving to tassie soon within coming months


----------



## dar8

palathi said:


> I ma waiting for the 489 visa for fsc. I have applied on Jan 15th 2019.
> 
> Just a question.
> Once the visa is granted can only i move and stay for say one year and do job?
> We are a family of 4 and since the day care expenses are huge can i make the kids move only after an year once everything is settled? is it necessary that all of us should stay for 2 years to get the 887 visa?


i think only the primary applicant of 887 needs to satisfy the work and stay requirement so , you can live and work there and bring your kids before you apply for 887


----------



## palathi

thanks for the reply. Also even though i am sponsored by FSC NSW can i move to other regional areas like Geelong in VIC?

What are the formalities for such movements?


----------



## dar8

palathi said:


> thanks for the reply. Also even though i am sponsored by FSC NSW can i move to other regional areas like Geelong in VIC?
> 
> What are the formalities for such movements?


hi , visa only has one condition mentioned on them which is to live and work in a regional / low population growth area with all the post codes for regional / low pop growth mentioned in them , a few migration agents told me that it's safe to move to other regional areas without a release letter but a few friends of mine have done so after asking for the state for a release letter to be extra safe and one even lived in pakenham , vic


----------



## er.rajeshn

palathi said:


> I ma waiting for the 489 visa for fsc. I have applied on Jan 15th 2019.
> 
> Just a question.
> Once the visa is granted can only i move and stay for say one year and do job?
> We are a family of 4 and since the day care expenses are huge can i make the kids move only after an year once everything is settled? is it necessary that all of us should stay for 2 years to get the 887 visa?



Please note that the Skilled Regional Sponsored Visa (SRS) 489 Program for the NSW Far South Coast is currently suspended as per RDAFSC website. How did u apply for visa 489 FSC. Kindly check and advise.


----------



## palathi

i applied in 2018 August and got the invitation on 23rd Nov 2018.

I waited for other invitations but couldn't get any and hence filed for visa on Jan 15th 2019


----------



## palathi

dar8 said:


> hi , visa only has one condition mentioned on them which is to live and work in a regional / low population growth area with all the post codes for regional / low pop growth mentioned in them , a few migration agents told me that it's safe to move to other regional areas without a release letter but a few friends of mine have done so after asking for the state for a release letter to be extra safe and one even lived in pakenham , vic


ooh ok..but to get this letter should we again submit some proofs? 

Its mentioned in other forums like you should submit proofs that you are not getting jobs in your regional areas. Anything like that?


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Agronomist said:


> What were CO contacts for ?


Agronomist, I'm assuming you're asking me. So here are the 3 CO contacts I got so far:

Visa Lodged: 5th June 2018
1st CO contact: 17th Sept 2018 for New PCC (PCC from the gulf is only valid for 3 months); responded on 24th Sept 2018
2nd CO contact: 12th Dec 2018 for new medicals for my daughter coz she has initially tested positive for TB skin test though it was a false positive. Medicals for such cases are only valid for 6 months so we had to get new medicals for her. Responded on 22th Dec 2018
3rd CO contact: 12th Feb 2019 to provide health undertaking for my daughter. Responded the same day.

After that no response. Hopefully signing the health undertaking means we'll get our grant soon.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

kc_muzik said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I'm based in Dubai and have lodged for my 489 visa. It's time for the medical test!
> 
> Does anyone have a list of clinics that I can go to?
> 
> Dubai London Clinic is listed in the immi website but they cost a bomb!
> 
> Appreciate your help!


kc_muzik, if that is the only clinic mentioned by Australian visa authorities, then you don't have a choice in the matter. You have to go there and ask to do the medicals for Australia visa


----------



## palathi

We are waiting for 489 visa Grant from FSC. My query is my husband can get a job in Canberra, as he can get a transfer from his current company and his office is there in Canberra. I am the primary applicant and he is secondary applicant in 489 visa currently.

Can we all stay in regional area say Queanbeyan for two years, and I can work in regional area for 1 year so that i meet all the criteria for 887 visa and can my hubby commute to Canberra where his office is located?

Do we breach any condition doing so?


----------



## Nt_hopeful

palathi said:


> I ma waiting for the 489 visa for fsc. I have applied on Jan 15th 2019.
> 
> Just a question.
> Once the visa is granted can only i move and stay for say one year and do job?
> We are a family of 4 and since the day care expenses are huge can i make the kids move only after an year once everything is settled? is it necessary that all of us should stay for 2 years to get the 887 visa?


Palathi, your family members are included in the 489 visa then you all have to live in region for 2 years..for kids u'll have to give school or daycare admission details to prove the kids lived there for 2 yrs..either u or ur husband can be the either the primary applicant for 887..


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Nt_hopeful said:


> palathi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ma waiting for the 489 visa for fsc. I have applied on Jan 15th 2019.
> 
> Just a question.
> Once the visa is granted can only i move and stay for say one year and do job?
> We are a family of 4 and since the day care expenses are huge can i make the kids move only after an year once everything is settled? is it necessary that all of us should stay for 2 years to get the 887 visa?
> 
> 
> 
> Palathi, your family members are included in the 489 visa then you all have to live in region for 2 years..for kids u'll have to give school or daycare admission details to prove the kids lived there for 2 yrs..either u or ur husband can be the either the primary applicant for 887..
Click to expand...

Also, ur kids n husband have to enter the country by the date mentioned in the 489 visa grant letter...


----------



## Nt_hopeful

palathi said:


> We are waiting for 489 visa Grant from FSC. My query is my husband can get a job in Canberra, as he can get a transfer from his current company and his office is there in Canberra. I am the primary applicant and he is secondary applicant in 489 visa currently.
> 
> Can we all stay in regional area say Queanbeyan for two years, and I can work in regional area for 1 year so that i meet all the criteria for 887 visa and can my hubby commute to Canberra where his office is located?
> 
> Do we breach any condition doing so?


Not sure about this..if u are going to be the primary applicant for 887, I guess it's ok if ur husband commutes to Canberra for work..but it might be a better to check with the immigration authorities after ur visa is granted..


----------



## dar8

palathi said:


> We are waiting for 489 visa Grant from FSC. My query is my husband can get a job in Canberra, as he can get a transfer from his current company and his office is there in Canberra. I am the primary applicant and he is secondary applicant in 489 visa currently.
> 
> Can we all stay in regional area say Queanbeyan for two years, and I can work in regional area for 1 year so that i meet all the criteria for 887 visa and can my hubby commute to Canberra where his office is located?
> 
> Do we breach any condition doing so?


if you and your family lives in Australia it has to be in a regional or low pop growth area and cannot live or work outside those post codes metioned in the grant , primary applicant of 887 must satisfy the 2 year living requirement and provide 1 year full time requirement and provide evidence for these when you apply for 887 , kids can live offshore but you all has to come and make the initial visit before the arrive before date , after that they can go offshore and come back before you apply for 887 they or the non primary applicant of 887 does not have to satisfy the two year stay criteria for 887 and therefore do not require to provide evidence of such , but if you guys plan to live in Australia while holding 489 e then make sure everyone is living in regional / lp growth area , i dont think ACT is listed on areas you or dependents can live/work in for 489 visa so , no you'r husband won't be able to physically work in canberra even though he live in regional and commute to work everyday , this is a breach of the condition , however if the company agrees for him to work from home then he can work for the company in canberra but his physical place of work must be in regional/lp growth also if he do that make sure he get something in writing from the company stating that he can work from home. Also travelling for work to non regional areas are fine as long as they are not frequent eg. training , seminars , client meetings etc but they cannot be frequent and cannot be daily , also after lodging 887 visa application all of you have to live/ work in regional/lp areas til they grant you the 887 , can't be offshore at the time of the grant and cant move to non regional areas


----------



## Patilhema

dar8 said:


> if you and your family lives in Australia it has to be in a regional or low pop growth area and cannot live or work outside those post codes metioned in the grant , primary applicant of 887 must satisfy the 2 year living requirement and provide 1 year full time requirement and provide evidence for these when you apply for 887 , kids can live offshore but you all has to come and make the initial visit before the arrive before date , after that they can go offshore and come back before you apply for 887 they or the non primary applicant of 887 does not have to satisfy the two year stay criteria for 887 and therefore do not require to provide evidence of such , but if you guys plan to live in Australia while holding 489 e then make sure everyone is living in regional / lp growth area , i dont think ACT is listed on areas you or dependents can live/work in for 489 visa so , no you'r husband won't be able to physically work in canberra even though he live in regional and commute to work everyday , this is a breach of the condition , however if the company agrees for him to work from home then he can work for the company in canberra but his physical place of work must be in regional/lp growth also if he do that make sure he get something in writing from the company stating that he can work from home. Also travelling for work to non regional areas are fine as long as they are not frequent eg. training , seminars , client meetings etc but they cannot be frequent and cannot be daily , also after lodging 887 visa application all of you have to live/ work in regional/lp areas til they grant you the 887 , can't be offshore at the time of the grant and cant move to non regional areas




Just need a small clarification, it can be either primary applicant or dependent who can fulfil the criteria right like working and staying in the regional area? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH

Patilhema said:


> dar8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you and your family lives in Australia it has to be in a regional or low pop growth area and cannot live or work outside those post codes metioned in the grant , primary applicant of 887 must satisfy the 2 year living requirement and provide 1 year full time requirement and provide evidence for these when you apply for 887 , kids can live offshore but you all has to come and make the initial visit before the arrive before date , after that they can go offshore and come back before you apply for 887 they or the non primary applicant of 887 does not have to satisfy the two year stay criteria for 887 and therefore do not require to provide evidence of such , but if you guys plan to live in Australia while holding 489 e then make sure everyone is living in regional / lp growth area , i dont think ACT is listed on areas you or dependents can live/work in for 489 visa so , no you'r husband won't be able to physically work in canberra even though he live in regional and commute to work everyday , this is a breach of the condition , however if the company agrees for him to work from home then he can work for the company in canberra but his physical place of work must be in regional/lp growth also if he do that make sure he get something in writing from the company stating that he can work from home. Also travelling for work to non regional areas are fine as long as they are not frequent eg. training , seminars , client meetings etc but they cannot be frequent and cannot be daily , also after lodging 887 visa application all of you have to live/ work in regional/lp areas til they grant you the 887 , can't be offshore at the time of the grant and cant move to non regional areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need a small clarification, it can be either primary applicant or dependent who can fulfil the criteria right like working and staying in the regional area?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Right...
Either of the two who fulfills the work and living requirements can apply for 887 visa .


----------



## jkfooty1

Asked few months ago, trying my luck again

Is there any applicant here who had baby onshore while waiting for 489 grant ? or if anyone has any information regarding medical for newborn, as BUPA told me 'baby born onshore and if he/she is less than 6 months old dont need to have medical, CO will do the paperwork on your behalf'

CO asked to sign declaration for baby and provide a letter from GP which i did on the same day back in Dec, also emailed him to ask if we need to do anything else as BUPA hav refused to do the medical for newborn. (Only reason i asked him because the email from CO had HAP ID and other medical examination request aswel)

Its been 3 months no response, called the department those guys at call centre as usual had no clue, told me to email CO which i did. 

Any concrete info in this regard will be appreciated


----------



## AsifRehman

Any good news for NWS /VIC/ QLNDs/ SA/ WS/ NT/ Tasmania against *ANZSCO 263311* for 60 pointers or 65 pointers pre invitation or ITA as since more than 1 year no news hear..


----------



## palathi

AP SINGH said:


> Right...
> Either of the two who fulfills the work and living requirements can apply for 887 visa .


so if that is right then i can work in regional area and stay too in regional area and can be a primary applicant for 887 visa, and my hubby and kids can stay in regional area and he can commute to non regional area right for work?

Will they check where the non primary applicant worked for 887 visa?


----------



## mariner2017

palathi said:


> so if that is right then i can work in regional area and stay too in regional area and can be a primary applicant for 887 visa, and my hubby and kids can stay in regional area and he can commute to non regional area right for work?
> 
> 
> 
> Will they check where the non primary applicant worked for 887 visa?



I am not an expert, but my understanding is - living & working - all activities of all 887 applicants should be in Regional areas. Occasional/Infrequent travels to non regional area on works or holidays are exempted. Cheers! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshit36

*Baby expected post grant of parents*

Dear Friends

I received grant recently for me, my wife and my son under subclass 489 (Skilled- Regional Sponsored).
I have to make my first entry by 8 November 2019 and my visa is valid till 14 March 2023.
While I will make my first entry in May month, we prefer the delivery of the child in India only.
Which visa will I need to apply for my newborn kid expected in August?
What is the normal grant time for such applications where both parents hold 489 visa and the child is born offshore?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## prabu.23287

Can someone explain who are all eligible to apply for 489 visa? I have 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190, my first cousin is a PR holder and currently living in VIC for more than 7 years. Will I be eligible to claim for 489 visa? If it is for family members, can my first cousin sponsor me?


----------



## jaiswra1

ak****36 said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I received grant recently for me, my wife and my son under subclass 489 (Skilled- Regional Sponsored).
> I have to make my first entry by 8 November 2019 and my visa is valid till 14 March 2023.
> While I will make my first entry in May month, we prefer the delivery of the child in India only.
> Which visa will I need to apply for my newborn kid expected in August?
> What is the normal grant time for such applications where both parents hold 489 visa and the child is born offshore?
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Hi Ak****,

Congratulations, did CO asked you for your Birth Certificate ? or have you provided your SSC certificate as DOB evidence ? Please let me know, Thank you.


----------



## akshit36

jaiswra1 said:


> Hi Ak****,
> 
> Congratulations, did CO asked you for your Birth Certificate ? or have you provided your SSC certificate as DOB evidence ? Please let me know, Thank you.


Yes, birth certificate was asked for. I declared I am not having one and submitted SSC as DOB proof instead.


----------



## laju1984

palathi said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> Either of the two who fulfills the work and living requirements can apply for 887 visa .
> 
> 
> 
> so if that is right then i can work in regional area and stay too in regional area and can be a primary applicant for 887 visa, and my hubby and kids can stay in regional area and he can commute to non regional area right for work?
> 
> Will they check where the non primary applicant worked for 887 visa?
Click to expand...

 yr hubby and kids also have Regional visa and that say must live and work in regional area. So u can't live and work in non regional area by law......


----------



## jaiswra1

Thanks for your response Ak****.


----------



## jaiswra1

ak****36 said:


> Yes, birth certificate was asked for. I declared I am not having one and submitted SSC as DOB proof instead.


Thanks for your response Ak****.


----------



## syedharoonalam

Hello everyone, Is the _First Cousin_ an eligible sponsor for subclass 489? As the definition of _Relative_ in the home affairs website is a bit confusing:

"Your partner, child, parent, brother, sister, stepchild, step-parent, stepbrother or stepsister, your grandparent, grandchild, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew or step equivalent"

Thanks!


----------



## Jonny Walker

syedharoonalam said:


> Hello everyone, Is the _First Cousin_ an eligible sponsor for subclass 489? As the definition of _Relative_ in the home affairs website is a bit confusing:
> 
> "Your partner, child, parent, brother, sister, stepchild, step-parent, stepbrother or stepsister, your grandparent, grandchild, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew or step equivalent"
> 
> Thanks!


Firstly, first cousin is not an eligible relative. Secondly, I quote: "If you’re looking to work in regional Victoria, visa nomination under the Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) requires a valid job offer in in regional Victoria." unquote from Victoria website.


----------



## Jonny Walker

prabu.23287 said:


> Can someone explain who are all eligible to apply for 489 visa? I have 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190, my first cousin is a PR holder and currently living in VIC for more than 7 years. Will I be eligible to claim for 489 visa? If it is for family members, can my first cousin sponsor me?


Quote: 'Your relative is:

your partner, child, parent, brother, sister, stepchild, step-parent, stepbrother or stepsister
your grandparent, grandchild, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew or step equivalent' Unquote

*So Cousin in not an eligible relative
*

Secondly,

Quote: 'If you’re looking to work in regional Victoria, visa nomination under the Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) requires a valid job offer in in regional Victoria.' Unquote


----------



## Nt_hopeful

Finally! Got our 489 visa grant today! It's been a long wait...

Our journey so far:
Partner Skill assessment: 22May 2017
1st PTE Attempt: 17th August 2017
Own skill assessment: 27th Sept 2017
2nd PTE Attempt: 22nd Oct 2017
EOI lodged: 4th December 2017
NT Nomination applied: 14th December 2017
3rd PTE Attempt: 23rd May 2018
NT Nomination Approved: 24th May 2018
489 visa application applied: 5th June 2018
1st CO Contact: 17th Sept 2018; replied: 24th Sept 2018
2nd CO Contact: 12th December 2018; replied: 23rd December 2018
3rd CO Contact: 12th Feb 2019; replied: same day
489 Visa grant: 20th March 2019!! 😊


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Nt_hopeful said:


> Finally! Got our 489 visa grant today! It's been a long wait...
> 
> Our journey so far:
> Partner Skill assessment: 22May 2017
> 1st PTE Attempt: 17th August 2017
> Own skill assessment: 27th Sept 2017
> 2nd PTE Attempt: 22nd Oct 2017
> EOI lodged: 4th December 2017
> NT Nomination applied: 14th December 2017
> 3rd PTE Attempt: 23rd May 2018
> NT Nomination Approved: 24th May 2018
> 489 visa application applied: 5th June 2018
> 1st CO Contact: 17th Sept 2018; replied: 24th Sept 2018
> 2nd CO Contact: 12th December 2018; replied: 23rd December 2018
> 3rd CO Contact: 12th Feb 2019; replied: same day
> 489 Visa grant: 20th March 2019!! 😊


Congrats dear...


----------



## SG

Nt_hopeful said:


> Finally! Got our 489 visa grant today! It's been a long wait...
> 
> Our journey so far:
> Partner Skill assessment: 22May 2017
> 1st PTE Attempt: 17th August 2017
> Own skill assessment: 27th Sept 2017
> 2nd PTE Attempt: 22nd Oct 2017
> EOI lodged: 4th December 2017
> NT Nomination applied: 14th December 2017
> 3rd PTE Attempt: 23rd May 2018
> NT Nomination Approved: 24th May 2018
> 489 visa application applied: 5th June 2018
> 1st CO Contact: 17th Sept 2018; replied: 24th Sept 2018
> 2nd CO Contact: 12th December 2018; replied: 23rd December 2018
> 3rd CO Contact: 12th Feb 2019; replied: same day
> 489 Visa grant: 20th March 2019!! 😊


Congratulations


----------



## mahajan.divij37

Nt_hopeful said:


> Finally! Got our 489 visa grant today! It's been a long wait...
> 
> Our journey so far:
> Partner Skill assessment: 22May 2017
> 1st PTE Attempt: 17th August 2017
> Own skill assessment: 27th Sept 2017
> 2nd PTE Attempt: 22nd Oct 2017
> EOI lodged: 4th December 2017
> NT Nomination applied: 14th December 2017
> 3rd PTE Attempt: 23rd May 2018
> NT Nomination Approved: 24th May 2018
> 489 visa application applied: 5th June 2018
> 1st CO Contact: 17th Sept 2018; replied: 24th Sept 2018
> 2nd CO Contact: 12th December 2018; replied: 23rd December 2018
> 3rd CO Contact: 12th Feb 2019; replied: same day
> 489 Visa grant: 20th March 2019!! 😊


CO contacts for?


----------



## stifo2012

Congrats, i rejoice with you.



Nt_hopeful said:


> Finally! Got our 489 visa grant today! It's been a long wait...
> 
> Our journey so far:
> Partner Skill assessment: 22May 2017
> 1st PTE Attempt: 17th August 2017
> Own skill assessment: 27th Sept 2017
> 2nd PTE Attempt: 22nd Oct 2017
> EOI lodged: 4th December 2017
> NT Nomination applied: 14th December 2017
> 3rd PTE Attempt: 23rd May 2018
> NT Nomination Approved: 24th May 2018
> 489 visa application applied: 5th June 2018
> 1st CO Contact: 17th Sept 2018; replied: 24th Sept 2018
> 2nd CO Contact: 12th December 2018; replied: 23rd December 2018
> 3rd CO Contact: 12th Feb 2019; replied: same day
> 489 Visa grant: 20th March 2019!! 😊


----------



## Kangdeep14

Hey everyone
Has anyone got co contact for Dec 2018 application?

I lodged my 489 visa application on 15th Dec 2018 for Southern Inland Nsw 

Any Idea. How long will it take to grant visa ?

Thanks


----------



## Smarffy

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Has anyone got co contact for Dec 2018 application?
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my 489 visa application on 15th Dec 2018 for Southern Inland Nsw
> 
> 
> 
> Any Idea. How long will it take to grant visa ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




In the same boat as you are. Lodged in October. And got co on 19th December. Waiting since then. My sponsoring region is FSC,NSW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

Nt_hopeful said:


> Finally! Got our 489 visa grant today! It's been a long wait...
> 
> Our journey so far:
> Partner Skill assessment: 22May 2017
> 1st PTE Attempt: 17th August 2017
> Own skill assessment: 27th Sept 2017
> 2nd PTE Attempt: 22nd Oct 2017
> EOI lodged: 4th December 2017
> NT Nomination applied: 14th December 2017
> 3rd PTE Attempt: 23rd May 2018
> NT Nomination Approved: 24th May 2018
> 489 visa application applied: 5th June 2018
> 1st CO Contact: 17th Sept 2018; replied: 24th Sept 2018
> 2nd CO Contact: 12th December 2018; replied: 23rd December 2018
> 3rd CO Contact: 12th Feb 2019; replied: same day
> 489 Visa grant: 20th March 2019!! 😊


WOW what a waste of your time, got contacted 3 times. Anyways got what you deserved at the end. Congrats


----------



## jkfooty1

Smarffy said:


> In the same boat as you are. Lodged in October. And got co on 19th December. Waiting since then. My sponsoring region is FSC,NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually i think we are in the same boat, if you dont want to share here can you DM your CO name, also what you got contacted for


----------



## Smarffy

jkfooty1 said:


> Actually i think we are in the same boat, if you dont want to share here can you DM your CO name, also what you got contacted for




It’s laura. Functional English and polio certificates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

Smarffy said:


> It’s laura. Functional English and polio certificates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume you would be offshore, good luck mate hope we and everyone waiting get there grants soon


----------



## Smarffy

jkfooty1 said:


> I assume you would you offshore, good luck mate hope we and everyone waiting get there grants soon




Thank you. Did you get any co or anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

Smarffy said:


> Thank you. Did you get any co or anything?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes 20/12 refer to my signature


----------



## mrspiggy

Nt_hopeful said:


> Finally! Got our 489 visa grant today! It's been a long wait...
> 
> Our journey so far:
> Partner Skill assessment: 22May 2017
> 1st PTE Attempt: 17th August 2017
> Own skill assessment: 27th Sept 2017
> 2nd PTE Attempt: 22nd Oct 2017
> EOI lodged: 4th December 2017
> NT Nomination applied: 14th December 2017
> 3rd PTE Attempt: 23rd May 2018
> NT Nomination Approved: 24th May 2018
> 489 visa application applied: 5th June 2018
> 1st CO Contact: 17th Sept 2018; replied: 24th Sept 2018
> 2nd CO Contact: 12th December 2018; replied: 23rd December 2018
> 3rd CO Contact: 12th Feb 2019; replied: same day
> 489 Visa grant: 20th March 2019!! 😊


Congrats!!!


----------



## regattekreddy

Can anybody help me with below information

I want to apply family sponsored 489 visa for Victoria.

I have 70 points +10 points for family sponsored.
ANZSCO is 261313
Age-25 Points
Exp-10 points
ENG-20 points
Dey-15 points


How many days it will take for invitation?
How many days it will take for visa approval?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrspiggy

regattekreddy said:


> Can anybody help me with below information
> 
> I want to apply family sponsored 489 visa for Victoria.
> 
> I have 70 points +10 points for family sponsored.
> ANZSCO is 261313
> Age-25 Points
> Exp-10 points
> ENG-20 points
> Dey-15 points
> 
> 
> How many days it will take for invitation?
> How many days it will take for visa approval?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is difficult to advise you on the number of days. 

Some people waited a few months for the invite or grant. Some people waited longer than a few months.

If you can apply soon, please do so.


----------



## Veerendra k

Nt_hopeful said:


> Finally! Got our 489 visa grant today! It's been a long wait...
> 
> Our journey so far:
> Partner Skill assessment: 22May 2017
> 1st PTE Attempt: 17th August 2017
> Own skill assessment: 27th Sept 2017
> 2nd PTE Attempt: 22nd Oct 2017
> EOI lodged: 4th December 2017
> NT Nomination applied: 14th December 2017
> 3rd PTE Attempt: 23rd May 2018
> NT Nomination Approved: 24th May 2018
> 489 visa application applied: 5th June 2018
> 1st CO Contact: 17th Sept 2018; replied: 24th Sept 2018
> 2nd CO Contact: 12th December 2018; replied: 23rd December 2018
> 3rd CO Contact: 12th Feb 2019; replied: same day
> 489 Visa grant: 20th March 2019!! 😊




Congrats dear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glorypps

Hi, I am a new member. I had submitted my EOI to Southern Inland on 20 Feb 2019 for Paediatric Nurse and got preinvite on 05 March 2019. The full application was couriered to RDASI on 22 March 2019. Any idea of when I an expect an answer from NSW?
Thanks and regards.


----------



## Jonny Walker

Smarffy said:


> In the same boat as you are. Lodged in October. And got co on 19th December. Waiting since then. My sponsoring region is FSC,NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. My region is also FSC. Visa lodged in December 2019 (everything upfront), no CO contact, no nothing so far...........*3 Months 5 Days* :clock: and counting...


----------



## Kangdeep14

Hey dear. You will receive 2 to 3 weeks. I received mine on the same day after recieving my full application.


----------



## Doraemei

Anyone lodged the 489 in December and received the grant? I lodged mine (sponsored by NSW, Southern Inland) on 11 Dec but so far no news. No CO contact as well. 

I see from the immitracker, last person who received the grant was lodged on 26 November.


----------



## Nt_hopeful

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Nt_hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! Got our 489 visa grant today! It's been a long wait...
> 
> Our journey so far:
> Partner Skill assessment: 22May 2017
> 1st PTE Attempt: 17th August 2017
> Own skill assessment: 27th Sept 2017
> 2nd PTE Attempt: 22nd Oct 2017
> EOI lodged: 4th December 2017
> NT Nomination applied: 14th December 2017
> 3rd PTE Attempt: 23rd May 2018
> NT Nomination Approved: 24th May 2018
> 489 visa application applied: 5th June 2018
> 1st CO Contact: 17th Sept 2018; replied: 24th Sept 2018
> 2nd CO Contact: 12th December 2018; replied: 23rd December 2018
> 3rd CO Contact: 12th Feb 2019; replied: same day
> 489 Visa grant: 20th March 2019!! 😊
> 
> 
> 
> CO contacts for?
Click to expand...

1st co contact was for new PCC..PCC here is valid only for 3months....
2nd co contact was for new medicals for my daughter..her 1st medicals had thrown up positive for TB, which was a false positive..but for such cases medicals are valid for 6months...
3rd co contact was for signing a health undertaking..


----------



## mahajan.divij37

Applied on 30th August 2018, got Immi commencement mail on 21st Jan 2019 and it's been total 7 months I still didn't get CO contact or Grant. Is it normal guys? Please pray for me.


----------



## Patilhema

AP SINGH said:


> Right...
> Either of the two who fulfills the work and living requirements can apply for 887 visa .




can you share the immitracker link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaitanya792000

Hi guys,
age- 30 
english 20 
degree 15
australian study 5. total 70. 
can i apply for family sponsored 489?
if yes how many days or months it will take for invite? 
any information guys?


----------



## Cipritrufr

Hey guys, thanks for the advice last time on choosing 261111 and 261112. I've decided to switch to 261112 Systems Analyst for my reassessment. Hopefully it'll be enough to get me invited either on 489 or 190.

So I'm planning to re-upload all my previous docs from 261111 ICT BA to my new application, including my last positive assessment (expired a few days ago). Is this a good idea? Would it not raise any flags if I used the same docs and resume in applying for System Analyst? Would be great to hear from anyone who's done the same.

Thanks!


----------



## Patilhema

Can anyone share immitracker link?

Regards,
HP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kangdeep14

I lodged mine on 15th Dec for 489. Southern Inland. Nothing recieved till today


----------



## 489

Any one who is still waiting for grant from 2017. I have applied on September 2017. Till now no outcome.


----------



## simranjit87

I also applied in sep 2017.


----------



## simranjit87

489 said:


> Any one who is still waiting for grant from 2017. I have applied on September 2017. Till now no outcome.


I also applied in September 2017


----------



## jkfooty1

So many waiting since Sep, did you guys got contacted by CO at all ? I applied on 1st Oct, got contacted late Dec, nothing since then. total of 6 months now


----------



## jkfooty1

Isnt that amazing we are paying so much for these visa fee and this is what we get in return. My brother got direct immigration from U.S and all he had to pay was $375, thats it


----------



## mariner2017

jkfooty1 said:


> Isnt that amazing we are paying so much for these visa fee and this is what we get in return. My brother got direct immigration from U.S and all he had to pay was $375, thats it



It is also a revenue earning sector for Australia Govt...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexjay100

I got my grant today: 
Visa Lodge date-6th Oct 2017, 
SA, 
Grant Date - 26th March 2019, 
IED: 19th April 2019.,

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Patilhema

Alexjay100 said:


> I got my grant today:
> Visa Lodge date-6th Oct 2017,
> SA,
> Grant Date - 26th March 2019,
> IED: 19th April 2019.,
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk




Congrats on your visa grant. Was there any Co contact in between?

Regards,
HP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexjay100

Patilhema said:


> Congrats on your visa grant. Was there any Co contact in between?
> 
> Regards,
> HP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 contacts 


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## mrspiggy

Alexjay100 said:


> Patilhema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your visa grant. Was there any Co contact in between?
> 
> Regards,
> HP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 4 contacts
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If you don't mind sharing, what did CO ask for for the 4 times?


----------



## mrspiggy

Alexjay100 said:


> I got my grant today:
> Visa Lodge date-6th Oct 2017,
> SA,
> Grant Date - 26th March 2019,
> IED: 19th April 2019.,
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!!


----------



## AJKuwait

Alexjay100 said:


> I got my grant today:
> Visa Lodge date-6th Oct 2017,
> SA,
> Grant Date - 26th March 2019,
> IED: 19th April 2019.,
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using
> Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## RockyRaj

Alexjay100 said:


> I got my grant today:
> Visa Lodge date-6th Oct 2017,
> SA,
> Grant Date - 26th March 2019,
> IED: 19th April 2019.,
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk



Congrats!
Are you an offshore applicant?
If so will you be making it before IED or planned to ask for waiver?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexjay100

RockyRaj said:


> Congrats!
> Are you an offshore applicant?
> If so will you be making it before IED or planned to ask for waiver?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Offshore, I am Just thinking if they will extend my IED

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Can pro rata applicant be invited under 489 Family sponsored?


----------



## glorypps

Alexjay100 said:


> I got my grant today:
> Visa Lodge date-6th Oct 2017,
> SA,
> Grant Date - 26th March 2019,
> IED: 19th April 2019.,
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## glorypps

Is anyone waiting to be invited from skillselect from NSW?


----------



## mariner2017

Alexjay100 said:


> I got my grant today:
> Visa Lodge date-6th Oct 2017,
> SA,
> Grant Date - 26th March 2019,
> IED: 19th April 2019.,
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk



Congratulations Alexjay!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 489

Alexjay100 said:


> I got my grant today:
> Visa Lodge date-6th Oct 2017,
> SA,
> Grant Date - 26th March 2019,
> IED: 19th April 2019.,
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate. I am also W8ing since September 2017. Hopefully I will get golden email soon.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Lodged 23rd november 126 days gone no case officer no response. Local studies, local pte, local state with no exp no family.


----------



## Yadsohal

Cipritrufr said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the advice last time on choosing 261111 and 261112. I've decided to switch to 261112 Systems Analyst for my reassessment. Hopefully it'll be enough to get me invited either on 489 or 190.
> 
> So I'm planning to re-upload all my previous docs from 261111 ICT BA to my new application, including my last positive assessment (expired a few days ago). Is this a good idea? Would it not raise any flags if I used the same docs and resume in applying for System Analyst? Would be great to hear from anyone who's done the same.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Cipritrufr,
I think you can use previous docs if nothing changed. e.g company
Or better to send email to ACS team for clarification. ( assessment at acs.org.au )

Regards
Yad


----------



## Yadsohal

Hello All, 
Has anyone had an invite issued by SA for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 or 261112 Systems Analyst ?

Regards
Yad


----------



## Doraemei

Kangdeep14 said:


> I lodged mine on 15th Dec for 489. Southern Inland. Nothing recieved till today



I lodged mine on 11 Dec 2018. But the immiaccount status for my application still shows “received”.


----------



## Yadsohal

Hello All,

Is there any chance for SA or NSW 489 with 65 points including SS (without Eng now only 6.5 overall) for 263111 or 261112 ??

Regards
Yad


----------



## manivannan

*Qld 489*

Anyone lodged visa for QLD 489 in January 2019 got visa ?


----------



## jkfooty1

180 days (approx) since lodgement and counting.........


----------



## Zzd

*Zzd*

Hi guys, I have a question as follow. I applied for 489 NSW on 15/11/18 and reused health check on 03/2018 (HIV included), but until now I still haven't heard back anything at all. At this stage, my health check has already expired, so my question is, can I redo health check myself without waiting to be asked from CO? And please help me to explain how? (Sorry I don't have access to my immi account, because my agent refused to share the password with me, and they also said that I can only wait to be contacted.


----------



## asifsiyal

You should wait for CO contact, my medical has expired, its status showing no action required



Zzd said:


> Hi guys, I have a question as follow. I applied for 489 NSW on 15/11/18 and reused health check on 03/2018 (HIV included), but until now I still haven't heard back anything at all. At this stage, my health check has already expired, so my question is, can I redo health check myself without waiting to be asked from CO? And please help me to explain how? (Sorry I don't have access to my immi account, because my agent refused to share the password with me, and they also said that I can only wait to be contacted.


----------



## talaltanwir

*New Post for clarification in 489*

Hi All,

I will appreciate if anyone case clarify that should i apply for 489 visa as i have done mba in finance and have more than 5 years sales and marketing experience from uae. Is is necessary that in order to get approval i should have same experience and education?


----------



## jkfooty1

Zzd said:


> Hi guys, I have a question as follow. I applied for 489 NSW on 15/11/18 and reused health check on 03/2018 (HIV included), but until now I still haven't heard back anything at all. At this stage, my health check has already expired, so my question is, can I redo health check myself without waiting to be asked from CO? And please help me to explain how? (Sorry I don't have access to my immi account, because my agent refused to share the password with me, and they also said that I can only wait to be contacted.


My medical also expired as its been more than 6 months since i applied, waiting for grant hopefully they wont need anymore docs or medical again

You dont need password or anything just import your application in immiaccount


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

jkfooty1 said:


> My medical also expired as its been more than 6 months since i applied, waiting for grant hopefully they wont need anymore docs or medical again
> 
> You dont need password or anything just import your application in immiaccount


How to import application with no password ..what else is needed ...


----------



## jkfooty1

Ask your agent for Bridging visa (if onshore) or Acknowledgement letter, it will have the information you will need, go to your immi account click import application and there are so many ways you can import the application


----------



## Jonny Walker

*Waiting, waiting, waiting...*

Day 103 and counting ...... no movement so far


----------



## s890

128 days and waiting


----------



## mahajan.divij37

*Immi*

214 days after lodgment and 71 days after IMMI commencement mail. No CO contact.


----------



## Doraemei

Jonny Walker said:


> Day 103 and counting ...... no movement so far


Hi,

Do the 103 days mean business days or includes weekends and public holiday. Usually how many days from lodging their 489 do most people get their grant? I lodged mine on 11 Dec 2018 (NSW Southern Inland) but till now, the immiaccount status still shows "application received".


----------



## jaiswra1

Doraemei said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do the 103 days mean business days or includes weekends and public holiday. Usually how many days from lodging their 489 do most people get their grant? I lodged mine on 11 Dec 2018 (NSW Southern Inland) but till now, the immiaccount status still shows "application received".



It has been 132 days (Business and Non-Business days) since I lodged my Visa (489 - SA) but no update yet


----------



## Jonny Walker

Doraemei said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do the 103 days mean business days or includes weekends and public holiday. Usually how many days from lodging their 489 do most people get their grant? I lodged mine on 11 Dec 2018 (NSW Southern Inland) but till now, the immiaccount status still shows "application received".


All days included.........


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Jonny Walker said:


> Day 103 and counting ...... no movement so far


Day 135
Wait is only we can do...
Eventually we all are getting grants..


----------



## Patilhema

Earlier this was not the case, people have got grant in a month but now we have to wait so long like 190 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doraemei

There’s no updates at the immi trackers. Last 489 application who received the grant was lodged on 26/11/18. Or probably people couldn’t be bothered to update the immi tracker after they get their grant. 😛

It’s 128th day for me as of today. Hopefully we all can get direct grant soon! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Patilhema

No immi tracker has updated I saw yesterday that people have got grant in March, there were about 8-9 people who got the grant.

Regards, 
HP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s890

I feel it's such a stupid system. You are expecting someone to spend so much money and put their lives on hold with no communication. There are so many things that needs to be done to be fully prepared for the move to Regional Australia such as house hunting, employer notices, job search and familiarizing myself with the area. It's all in limbo because the department can't invest in a system where you can track what stage your application is.


----------



## Doraemei

I know. There are grants in March but these were lodged in November. Last lodgement date which received the grant was on 26/12/17. That was what I meant. 🙂



Patilhema said:


> No immi tracker has updated I saw yesterday that people have got grant in March, there were about 8-9 people who got the grant.
> 
> Regards,
> HP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cn049

Hello all. In the immitracker, someone who lodged on 26th Nov already got grant while someone lodged on 6th Nov still do not have CO contacted yet. Do anyone have idea on how they prioritised the applications?


----------



## Smarffy

Nobody knows how their system work. I have lodged my visa on 11th October with a co contact on 19th December. I am waiting for an update since then. So all the best to everyone waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Walker

cn049 said:


> Hello all. In the immitracker, someone who lodged on 26th Nov already got grant while someone lodged on 6th Nov still do not have CO contacted yet. Do anyone have idea on how they prioritised the applications?


hahaha..........million dollar question. People usually say that only DOHA knows the criteria, but I think even they don't have control over this....it just boils down to individual COs, their efficiency and moods.......In short, its a total haphazard process...the least one can do is to submit as comprehensive application as possible.


----------



## Jonny Walker

*Impact of New Regional Visas*

What would be the impact on PR (887) eligibility / timelines for all applicants who have already submitted 489 visa applications and waiting for grants ? I believe and hope 2 year stay and 1 year work condition will not be increased post November 2019 ?

https://www.pm.gov.au/media/plan-australias-future-population 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/regional-migration/news/overview 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/regional-migration/news/new-regional-visas


----------



## Smarffy

Jonny Walker said:


> What would be the impact on PR (887) eligibility / timelines for all applicants who have already submitted 489 visa applications and waiting for grants ? I believe and hope 2 year stay and 1 year work condition will not be increased post November 2019 ?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pm.gov.au/media/plan-australias-future-population
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/regional-migration/news/overview
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/regional-migration/news/new-regional-visas




People lodged or granted before November 2019 won’t be effected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patilhema

cn049 said:


> Hello all. In the immitracker, someone who lodged on 26th Nov already got grant while someone lodged on 6th Nov still do not have CO contacted yet. Do anyone have idea on how they prioritised the applications?




But this year that means Jan-Mar there were 40+ grants, who ever has lodged till Nov except from 1 or 2 cases. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zzd

139 days as of today for me. No contact or update at all.


----------



## knock4libi

*489 Family sponsored*

Hello All,
I lodged EOI for 489 family sponsored on 9th march 2019 with 70 points. Can Anyone tell me the processing time or is there someone with similar situation. Any help or suggestions are much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Jonny Walker

knock4libi said:


> Hello All,
> I lodged EOI for 489 family sponsored on 9th march 2019 with 70 points. Can Anyone tell me the processing time or is there someone with similar situation. Any help or suggestions are much appreciated.
> Thanks


*Officially*, global visa processing time as last updated: 18 March 2019 (for month ending 28 February 2019)
"489 - Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) State/Territory Nominated: *8 months (75%), 12 months (90%)*"
p.s (considering same timelines for family and state/territory nominated streams)

*Unofficially, * No one has been able to develop an algorithm to predict grants so far. Wait patiently and start taking some BP medicine :wink: because this wait game will certainly test your nerves......


----------



## regattekreddy

knock4libi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I lodged EOI for 489 family sponsored on 9th march 2019 with 70 points. Can Anyone tell me the processing time or is there someone with similar situation. Any help or suggestions are much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Hi,

Even I launched EOI for 489 family sponsored in March2019 .I am waiting for invite ,can you please tell me how many days it will take for Invite.

JOB CODE:261313
English-20 Points
Experience-10 Points
Education-15 points
Age-25 points
Total-70 Pointst






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy

Jonny Walker said:


> *Officially*, global visa processing time as last updated: 18 March 2019 (for month ending 28 February 2019)
> 
> "489 - Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) State/Territory Nominated: *8 months (75%), 12 months (90%)*"
> 
> p.s (considering same timelines for family and state/territory nominated streams)
> 
> 
> 
> *Unofficially, * No one has been able to develop an algorithm to predict grants so far. Wait patiently and start taking some BP medicine :wink: because this wait game will certainly test your nerves......




You confused me..he asking for Invitation timelines and not visa grant timelines.

By your reply ,I though he already got invitation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cn049

Yes he is asking for invitation timings. 

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

knock4libi said:


> Hello All,
> I lodged EOI for 489 family sponsored on 9th march 2019 with 70 points. Can Anyone tell me the processing time or is there someone with similar situation. Any help or suggestions are much appreciated.
> Thanks


Minimum time is 5 weeks for south australia ...


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

regattekreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even I launched EOI for 489 family sponsored in March2019 .I am waiting for invite ,can you please tell me how many days it will take for Invite.
> 
> JOB CODE:261313
> English-20 Points
> Experience-10 Points
> Education-15 points
> Age-25 points
> Total-70 Pointst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U will definately going to be invited ...just think of an invitation after 5 weeks for south australia...considering ur job code which is in demand ...u will get an invite sooner...
Thanks


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Gurpreet kaur said:


> U will definately going to be invited ...just think of an invitation after 5 weeks for south australia...considering ur job code which is in demand ...u will get an invite sooner...
> Thanks


But this job code is under special conditions now...i dont know will it hamper invitation or not...
May be you will get invitation if special conditions goes off for this code.....


----------



## regattekreddy

Mine is for Victoria and not south Australia.And what are the special conditions for Job code 261313?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Zzd said:


> 139 days as of today for me. No contact or update at all.


Day 135 gone no exp points no family no kids no overseas education local state local studies local pte local employee. Thats how they were playing with me after 6 years
Of struggle in Australia and minimum 95k spending on education and point based skilled migration.


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

regattekreddy said:


> Mine is for Victoria and not south Australia.And what are the special conditions for Job code 261313?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U applied for victoria...its for south australia i m talking about here ...they have certain limits now to ict job codes which u can go through by searching south australia occupation list...but victoria doesnt seem to have any conditions...


----------



## mahajan.divij37

*Grant*

Hello All,

Got my Grant today. Time to add my signature.


----------



## asifsiyal

Congratulations.

Please if you would like to share your detail



mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my Grant today. Time to add my signature.


----------



## mahajan.divij37

asifsiyal said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Please if you would like to share your detail


489 FSC(NSW) applied on: 30th August 2018
ImmI commencement mail on: 21st Jan 2019
Visa grant: 5th April 2019
Total Points : 65(no points claimed for experience)


----------



## jkfooty1

188 days and waiting............


----------



## mrspiggy

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my Grant today. Time to add my signature.


Congrats!!!


----------



## anhad18

mrspiggy said:


> Congrats!!!


How easy is to get job on 489 ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JDLI

*489 Processing time*



jkfooty1 said:


> 188 days and waiting............


I just noticed 489 processing time s changed to 8 -12 months 


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rocessing-times/global-visa-processing-times#


----------



## jkfooty1

JDLI said:


> I just noticed 489 processing time s changed to 8 -12 months
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rocessing-times/global-visa-processing-times#


why does it implement to everyone when i applied back in Oct2018 and time period was 6-7 months ? Lets say if it goes up again this month and kept going so the waiting period will be indefinite ? This system is a joke


----------



## Rab nawaz

Anyone lodged november 2018 got the grant ?


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Rab nawaz said:


> Anyone lodged november 2018 got the grant ?


Applied On 16 nov...
Waiting...


----------



## Rab nawaz

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Applied On 16 nov...
> Waiting...


Hey kaur share the other details, occupation, points, sponsor state, experience points, family, kids and onshore or offshore client ?


----------



## palathi

I logged in the visa for fsc on Jan 15th 2019.
I have submitted all documents and medicals, PCC too. But as per my agent the declaration signed by my manager for my roles that i submitted to my manager is not required it seems. Should i include this now. 
The CO didnt contact me yet and didnt ask for anything yet. But can i add this in immigration account now?


----------



## stifo2012

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my Grant today. Time to add my signature.


Congratulations


----------



## Doraemei

Actually I wonder, do we refer to the processing time at the point we lodge our 489 or the current processing time? Which one is more accurate? 



jkfooty1 said:


> JDLI said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed 489 processing time s changed to 8 -12 months
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rocessing-times/global-visa-processing-times#
> 
> 
> 
> why does it implement to everyone when i applied back in Oct2018 and time period was 6-7 months ? Lets say if it goes up again this month and kept going so the waiting period will be indefinite ? This system is a joke
Click to expand...


----------



## Rab nawaz

Doraemei said:


> Actually I wonder, do we refer to the processing time at the point we lodge our 489 or the current processing time? Which one is more accurate?


After lodgement processing time is considered.


----------



## regattekreddy

Any family sponsored applicants here? I need information as applied for the same.

Thanks
Karunakar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doraemei

Rab nawaz said:


> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I wonder, do we refer to the processing time at the point we lodge our 489 or the current processing time? Which one is more accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> After lodgement processing time is considered.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks. I lodged in early Dec. At that time, my agent told me the processing time will take about 7-8 months. So I’d expect the grant in June or July this year.


----------



## Imon

*Hey Mate!!*

abcd


----------



## shree432

mahajan.divij37 said:


> 489 FSC(NSW) applied on: 30th August 2018
> ImmI commencement mail on: 21st Jan 2019
> Visa grant: 5th April 2019
> Total Points : 65(no points claimed for experience)


Hi 

What is "Immi commencement mail on"...

I have applied on 26th Jan 2019, 489 Central west and I received IMMI acknowledgement email . But I am wondering what is commencement mail.

Thanks,


----------



## mahajan.divij37

shree432 said:


> Hi
> 
> What is "Immi commencement mail on"...
> 
> I have applied on 26th Jan 2019, 489 Central west and I received IMMI acknowledgement email . But I am wondering what is commencement mail.
> 
> Thanks,


IMMI Assessment Commence states: This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.


----------



## regattekreddy

mahajan.divij37 said:


> 489 FSC(NSW) applied on: 30th August 2018
> 
> ImmI commencement mail on: 21st Jan 2019
> 
> Visa grant: 5th April 2019
> 
> Total Points : 65(no points claimed for experience)




What is fsc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shree432

mahajan.divij37 said:


> IMMI Assessment Commence states: This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.


Thanks for the reply. So does that mean whoever has applied for 489 will receive this commencement email after completion of 5-6months of visa application or is this sent only random visa applications this email is sent saying that your visa is progress and is allocated to officer.


----------



## jkfooty1

shree432 said:


> Thanks for the reply. So does that mean whoever has applied for 489 will receive this commencement email after completion of 5-6months of visa application or is this sent only random visa applications this email is sent saying that your visa is progress and is allocated to officer.


thats very rare not everyone gets it


----------



## Kangdeep14

Hey guys. Member of Whatsapp group got his 489 grant yesterday. Here is his story. 

Great news is that I have been granted visa today morning, but the way they have granted was weird and horrible.
CO had ask all the details over the phone, which has been already mentioned in form 80.
She had talk with me for 30 mins, i am so worried becoz i have applied through agent, and she had call me directly.
Anyway good news is that my dream is going to come true.
But learning from my case is CO can call you directly anytime.
I am sorry in the advance if i could not been able to answer your question, as i am busy for few days for packing and other preparation.

You can mail me if anybody wants to know any details, my mail id is :- <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Once again thank you so much to all the members for the prayers, and wishing all the very best for people who are waiting for grant.

261313
NSW FSC 
55+10 point 
EOI created - 20.2.2018
Invitation received - 14.6.2018
Application - 18.6.2018
Medical - 29.6.2018
PCC - 10.07.2018
IMMI Assessment commence - 3.10.2018
CO call for verification - 8.4.2019
Visa Grant - 8.4.2019
IED - 3.7.2019

Here is the brief of CO question over the phone.
1) confirmation of identity
2) language test related question
3) dependant applicants identity confirmation
4) where are currently both dependent is
5) what are you doing right now
6) educational information
7) form 80 related general information

After 45 mins of completing phone call got the grant email. 




<*SNIP*> Be Happy 

Manish Bhavsar 
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## jkfooty1

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey guys. Member of Whatsapp group got his 489 grant yesterday. Here is his story.
> 
> Great news is that I have been granted visa today morning, but the way they have granted was weird and horrible.
> CO had ask all the details over the phone, which has been already mentioned in form 80.
> She had talk with me for 30 mins, i am so worried becoz i have applied through agent, and she had call me directly.
> Anyway good news is that my dream is going to come true.
> But learning from my case is CO can call you directly anytime.
> I am sorry in the advance if i could not been able to answer your question, as i am busy for few days for packing and other preparation.
> 
> You can mail me if anybody wants to know any details, my mail id is :- <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> Once again thank you so much to all the members for the prayers, and wishing all the very best for people who are waiting for grant.
> 
> 261313
> NSW FSC
> 55+10 point
> EOI created - 20.2.2018
> Invitation received - 14.6.2018
> Application - 18.6.2018
> Medical - 29.6.2018
> PCC - 10.07.2018
> IMMI Assessment commence - 3.10.2018
> CO call for verification - 8.4.2019
> Visa Grant - 8.4.2019
> IED - 3.7.2019
> 
> Here is the brief of CO question over the phone.
> 1) confirmation of identity
> 2) language test related question
> 3) dependant applicants identity confirmation
> 4) where are currently both dependent is
> 5) what are you doing right now
> 6) educational information
> 7) form 80 related general information
> 
> After 45 mins of completing phone call got the grant email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <*SNIP*> Be Happy
> 
> Manish Bhavsar
> <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Thats odd, is the client offshore ? Do you know him personally ?


----------



## Kangdeep14

jkfooty1 said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Member of Whatsapp group got his 489 grant yesterday. Here is his story.
> 
> Great news is that I have been granted visa today morning, but the way they have granted was weird and horrible.
> CO had ask all the details over the phone, which has been already mentioned in form 80.
> She had talk with me for 30 mins, i am so worried becoz i have applied through agent, and she had call me directly.
> Anyway good news is that my dream is going to come true.
> But learning from my case is CO can call you directly anytime.
> I am sorry in the advance if i could not been able to answer your question, as i am busy for few days for packing and other preparation.
> 
> You can mail me if anybody wants to know any details, my mail id is :- <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> Once again thank you so much to all the members for the prayers, and wishing all the very best for people who are waiting for grant.
> 
> 261313
> NSW FSC
> 55+10 point
> EOI created - 20.2.2018
> Invitation received - 14.6.2018
> Application - 18.6.2018
> Medical - 29.6.2018
> PCC - 10.07.2018
> IMMI Assessment commence - 3.10.2018
> CO call for verification - 8.4.2019
> Visa Grant - 8.4.2019
> IED - 3.7.2019
> 
> Here is the brief of CO question over the phone.
> 1) confirmation of identity
> 2) language test related question
> 3) dependant applicants identity confirmation
> 4) where are currently both dependent is
> 5) what are you doing right now
> 6) educational information
> 7) form 80 related general information
> 
> After 45 mins of completing phone call got the grant email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <*SNIP*> Be Happy
> 
> Manish Bhavsar
> <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd, is the client offshore ? Do you know him personally ?
Click to expand...

Yes He is offshore 
I don’t know him personally 
Thanks


----------



## JDLI

*name changed*

Hi 

i have submitted my wife IELTS cert with her previous name (Before marriage) 

after we married her name has changed 

in this case do i need to submit any affidavit or only need to submit if CO request 

thanks


----------



## kallol

regattekreddy said:


> Mine is for Victoria and not south Australia.And what are the special conditions for Job code 261313?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Minimum IELTS (or equivalent)7.0 in each band requirement
Minimum work experience	Three years 

Applications in the following specialisations are not currently accepted:
- Web Designer
- Help Desk Operator
- Help Desk Manager


----------



## Rab nawaz

Lodged 23rd of november, 139 days gone no response at all status keep going on received, no case officer no response at all .....


----------



## Agronomist

Rab nawaz said:


> Lodged 23rd of november, 139 days gone no response at all status keep going on received, no case officer no response at all .....


You will get direct grant very soon


----------



## Rab nawaz

Agronomist said:


> You will get direct grant very soon


I wish as am sitting at 85 points (75+10) with 6 years of struggle and minimum 95k spending on these points collection.😞😞


----------



## Patilhema

Rab nawaz said:


> I wish as am sitting at 85 points (75+10) with 6 years of struggle and minimum 95k spending on these points collection.




Which state have you applied?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Patilhema said:


> Which state have you applied?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Orana region nsw, no exp points, no family, no kids, local state,
Local studies but still there is a dead silence outthere.


----------



## cn049

Rab nawaz said:


> Orana region nsw, no exp points, no family, no kids, local state,
> Local studies but still there is a dead silence outthere.


Don't worry. Hard work always pays off.


----------



## SG

Rab nawaz said:


> Lodged 23rd of november, 139 days gone no response at all status keep going on received, no case officer no response at all .....


Wishing you a speedy Grant soon!


----------



## badal vagadia

anyone have an idea about 11 April cut off result


----------



## cn049

badal vagadia said:


> anyone have an idea about 11 April cut off result


Iscah unofficial Skill Select results from 11th April 2019 - Iscah


----------



## Jonny Walker

*Ask a Visa Question for Free*

*Lodged this query with a migration consultant:*

Hello Sir, I have applied for 489 Visa in December 18 and waiting for grant. With the changes expected in November 2019, I want to know whether my pathway to 887 and Citizenship would also be impacted ??

*Received this response:*

Hi xxxx

The changes in November 2019 will not affect applicants who have lodged their visa application.

Subclass 489 visa holders will continue to be able to access the Subclass 887 (Skilled – Regional) visa which is the permanent pathway visa for this group, subject to satisfying existing criteria.

Any thoughts, views, comments..........I am a bit concerned about the pathway to 887 if 489 visa is applied earlier and granted post November 2019.....


----------



## Smarffy

Jonny Walker said:


> *Lodged this query with a migration consultant:*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sir, I have applied for 489 Visa in December 18 and waiting for grant. With the changes expected in November 2019, I want to know whether my pathway to 887 and Citizenship would also be impacted ??
> 
> 
> 
> *Received this response:*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> The changes in November 2019 will not affect applicants who have lodged their visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> Subclass 489 visa holders will continue to be able to access the Subclass 887 (Skilled – Regional) visa which is the permanent pathway visa for this group, subject to satisfying existing criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts, views, comments..........I am a bit concerned about the pathway to 887 if 489 visa is applied earlier and granted post November 2019.....




No issues for already lodged or granted 489. 887 will be much in place. You will still be eligible for 887 once you get your 489. Even if the grants comes in November. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

489 invite which will be send out until end OCT 2019 will have the 887 pathway as long as the visa condition for 489 is fulfilled which is living in the designated area for two years and working for an Year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaiswra1

*489 Visa - SA*

Hello Experts - Someone please advice me when can I expect 489 - SA Visa. I have lodged Visa on 19th Nov 2018 and still there is no update/CO contact 

I have seen some VISA's have been issued from November month though they've lodged after 19th Nov.


----------



## Rab nawaz

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello Experts - Someone please advice me when can I expect 489 - SA Visa. I have lodged Visa on 19th Nov 2018 and still there is no update/CO contact
> 
> I have seen some VISA's have been issued from November month though they've lodged after 19th Nov.


This is all poker machine and there is no system to figureout how it works but if someone is offshore he or she can expect the grant anytimt anywhere but if you were holding any visa in Austrlia, well in that case yours future is going in blackhole. Mine is 23rd of november with a crystal clear case but there is a dead silence and no case officer has been allocated to me till now.


----------



## jaiswra1

Rab nawaz said:


> This is all poker machine and there is no system to figureout how it works but if someone is offshore he or she can expect the grant anytimt anywhere but if you were holding any visa in Austrlia, well in that case yours future is going in blackhole. Mine is 23rd of november with a crystal clear case but there is a dead silence and no case officer has been allocated to me till now.


Hello - Thanks, I didn't understand your below sentence. Could you please elaborate ?

"but if you were holding any visa in Austrlia, well in that case yours future is going in blackhole."


----------



## rasid

Dear experts, my current points are 65 for 190 ( after 1 month points will be 70) but as per my research there are very less chances for 190 NSW and VIC for Developer Programmer. What do you guys suggest should I go for 489 South Australia? My doubts are that 489 is only for 4 years and I've no idea what will happen afterwards. 
Is 489 path to permanent is easy?
I have currently apply EOI only for NSW. 
Kindly share your expert advise


----------



## simranjit87

rasid said:


> Dear experts, my current points are 65 for 190 ( after 1 month points will be 70) but as per my research there are very less chances for 190 NSW and VIC for Developer Programmer. What do you guys suggest should I go for 489 South Australia? My doubts are that 489 is only for 4 years and I've no idea what will happen afterwards.
> Is 489 path to permanent is easy?
> I have currently apply EOI only for NSW.
> Kindly share your expert advise


If someone is holding 489 visa then after 2 years ( 2 years living and one year working in regional area) person can apply 887 ( permanent visa). So it's not hard to get permanent residence after you complete condition of living and working in regional area.


----------



## dar8

rasid said:


> Dear experts, my current points are 65 for 190 ( after 1 month points will be 70) but as per my research there are very less chances for 190 NSW and VIC for Developer Programmer. What do you guys suggest should I go for 489 South Australia? My doubts are that 489 is only for 4 years and I've no idea what will happen afterwards.
> Is 489 path to permanent is easy?
> I have currently apply EOI only for NSW.
> Kindly share your expert advise


489 is for 4 years , yes but you can complete the conditions within the first two years so getting permanent residency after 489 is not an issue and the pr pathway will always be there for 489 visa holders , if you don't have a good chance at 189 or 190 then i think 489 is the best option so go for it , also 489 does not have restrictions on applying for other pr visas such as 189/ 190 while holding the 489 but the newer version of 489 which they will introduce in November will have restrictions and the criteria for pr is much harsh than the current one, so try to get a nomination and apply for 489 before nov


----------



## KK12

Hello All,
I am holding 489 visa for Orana .
I am looking forward to move to another regional as it is hard to get a job in Dubbo.
My question is 
1. Is someone get the release letter from Orana recently .
2. What are the documents need to show them to get the release letter from them.

Kind regards,


----------



## shree432

KK12 said:


> Hello All,
> I am holding 489 visa for Orana .
> I am looking forward to move to another regional as it is hard to get a job in Dubbo.
> My question is
> 1. Is someone get the release letter from Orana recently .
> 2. What are the documents need to show them to get the release letter from them.
> 
> Kind regards,


Hi KK12

what is your skill and when did you get your visa grant. 

How long since you moved to Orana and how long did you search.

What are you websites, and placed that you searched the job for?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Tons of jobs in orana region but you cant expect a relavant job but those cleaning, security, cabs and other jobs were the ultimate future of the migrants moving into country side and that is why they were importing you from overseas else pay 90k struggle 5 years again to complete studies overhere and apply for relavant jobs and permanent visas.


----------



## jkfooty1

KK12 said:


> Hello All,
> I am holding 489 visa for Orana .
> I am looking forward to move to another regional as it is hard to get a job in Dubbo.
> My question is
> 1. Is someone get the release letter from Orana recently .
> 2. What are the documents need to show them to get the release letter from them.
> 
> Kind regards,


https://www.theguardian.com/comment...f9ywio09ucKB9-p0ghuYH11tIvqDRokxPW0hRAFB1h8z0


----------



## KK12

jkfooty1 said:


> KK12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> I am holding 489 visa for Orana .
> I am looking forward to move to another regional as it is hard to get a job in Dubbo.
> My question is
> 1. Is someone get the release letter from Orana recently .
> 2. What are the documents need to show them to get the release letter from them.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/comment...f9ywio09ucKB9-p0ghuYH11tIvqDRokxPW0hRAFB1h8z0
Click to expand...


Thanks for the reply and more information.
But my questions are still unanswer


----------



## KK12

Rab nawaz said:


> Tons of jobs in orana region but you cant expect a relavant job but those cleaning, security, cabs and other jobs were the ultimate future of the migrants moving into country side and that is why they were importing you from overseas else pay 90k struggle 5 years again to complete studies overhere and apply for relavant jobs and permanent visas.


Thanks mate for the reply.
But I am asking whether someone got the release letter recently and what documents need to submit to get a release letter from them :
Cheers


----------



## KK12

shree432 said:


> KK12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> I am holding 489 visa for Orana .
> I am looking forward to move to another regional as it is hard to get a job in Dubbo.
> My question is
> 1. Is someone get the release letter from Orana recently .
> 2. What are the documents need to show them to get the release letter from them.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi KK12
> 
> what is your skill and when did you get your visa grant.
> 
> How long since you moved to Orana and how long did you search.
> 
> What are you websites, and placed that you searched the job for?
Click to expand...

Electrical engineer and got my visa recently.


----------



## Smarffy

KK12 said:


> Thanks mate for the reply.
> But I am asking whether someone got the release letter recently and what documents need to submit to get a release letter from them :
> Cheers




You don’t need any formal release letter. As they don’t issue. Your best option is to email them and ask and whatever they reply keep it as an evidence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KK12

Smarffy said:


> KK12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate for the reply.
> But I am asking whether someone got the release letter recently and what documents need to submit to get a release letter from them :
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t need any formal release letter. As they don’t issue. Your best option is to email them and ask and whatever they reply keep it as an evidence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks mate again for the reply.
It is necessary to get a release letter and what if someone go to other regional area without get release letter make problem in the future for 887 permanent residency.


----------



## jkfooty1

KK12 said:


> Thanks mate for the reply.
> But I am asking whether someone got the release letter recently and what documents need to submit to get a release letter from them :
> Cheers


"Release letters

If you, at any stage, find work in another specified regional area, please notify us via email so that we can provide you with a letter of release to live and work in another region. Please email [email protected] with the subject line ‘release letter request’ followed by your RDA reference number (eg. Release letter request 13001) and provide details on why you wish to live and work in another region. You will need to give details of what attempts you have made to live and work in the Orana Region as per your signed commitment letter provided with your application."


----------



## Rab nawaz

jkfooty1 said:


> "Release letters
> 
> If you, at any stage, find work in another specified regional area, please notify us via email so that we can provide you with a letter of release to live and work in another region. Please email [email protected] with the subject line ‘release letter request’ followed by your RDA reference number (eg. Release letter request 13001) and provide details on why you wish to live and work in another region. You will need to give details of what attempts you have made to live and work in the Orana Region as per your signed commitment letter provided with your application."


Congrts bro you have paid the highest cost for this 489 visa when you do deserve a direct citizenship. Poor accountants on highest points had paid tons of dollars to earn 489 visa and those 5 years of struggle will never comeback.


----------



## JDLI

Hi 

I have submitted form 80 (489 Visa)

for the Question "24" (Are you applying for a temporary visa?) i answered NO 

Am i right? if i am wrong can i correct error and resubmit the form 80 before CO contact 

Thanks


----------



## laju1984

JDLI said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted form 80 (489 Visa)
> 
> for the Question "24" (Are you applying for a temporary visa?) i answered NO
> 
> Am i right? if i am wrong can i correct error and resubmit the form 80 before CO contact
> 
> Thanks


 You are Right......


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Dear all...
My status in immiaccount is : in progress
What could be the next possible action..
No co contact..
Lodged on 16 november.


----------



## jkfooty1

Finally got my grant yesterday. Good luck and my prayers to everyone waiting


----------



## Patilhema

jkfooty1 said:


> Finally got my grant yesterday. Good luck and my prayers to everyone waiting




Timelines please.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist

jkfooty1 said:


> Finally got my grant yesterday. Good luck and my prayers to everyone waiting


Congratulations! Finally 5.5 years struggle paid off. 


Regards


----------



## mrspiggy

jkfooty1 said:


> Finally got my grant yesterday. Good luck and my prayers to everyone waiting


Congrats!!!


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

jkfooty1 said:


> Finally got my grant yesterday. Good luck and my prayers to everyone waiting


Congrats brother...
Really happy for you...
Did ur status ever changed to in progress and if yes what was the last status after in progress...


----------



## jkfooty1

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Congrats brother...
> Really happy for you...
> Did ur status ever changed to in progress and if yes what was the last status after in progress...


Status wont change unless they contact you or prepare for direct grant. Provide them all docs and dont wait for them to ask for anything or else it will delay your case


----------



## Smarffy

jkfooty1 said:


> Finally got my grant yesterday. Good luck and my prayers to everyone waiting




Congratulations. Was the co Lisa who granted or did the co change? Around what time you got the visa? Congratulations once again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Dear all...
> 
> My status in immiaccount is : in progress
> 
> What could be the next possible action..
> 
> No co contact..
> 
> Lodged on 16 november.




Check for any messages in the message folder section


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

JDLI said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted form 80 (489 Visa)
> 
> for the Question "24" (Are you applying for a temporary visa?) i answered NO
> 
> Am i right? if i am wrong can i correct error and resubmit the form 80 before CO contact
> 
> Thanks





laju1984 said:


> You are Right......


According to the DHA website, for 489: "This is a temporary visa. It is for skilled workers who want to live and work in Australia."

So I would answer "YES".

You could always say "unknown" for date of departure, and give reason for further stay as your intention to apply for a permanent visa such as subclass 887.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Dear all...
> My status in immiaccount is : in progress
> What could be the next possible action..
> No co contact..
> Lodged on 16 november.


Hey gurpreet does it changes from received to in progress or it was in progress from day 1 ?


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Rab nawaz said:


> Hey gurpreet does it changes from received to in progress or it was in progress from day 1 ?


First it was received when i applied and from last 2 months its in progress may be more than that..


----------



## Rab nawaz

Being an offshore client I reckon yours grant is very very close.


----------



## jkfooty1

Gurpreet kaur said:


> First it was received when i applied and from last 2 months its in progress may be more than that..


Thats odd, did you check messages tab ? Its very rare that CO send email to applicant that their file is opened for assessment and then i believe the status would change. 

Saying that i didnt had such experience nor any of my friend so i cant be sure


----------



## jkfooty1

Smarffy said:


> Congratulations. Was the co Lisa who granted or did the co change? Around what time you got the visa? Congratulations once again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Once CO contact the applicant for additional docs the file goes in the que and different CO gets the case, so did happened to me


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Rab nawaz said:


> Being an offshore client I reckon yours grant is very very close.


Thanks buddy for ur reply and positivity...


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

jkfooty1 said:


> Thats odd, did you check messages tab ? Its very rare that CO send email to applicant that their file is opened for assessment and then i believe the status would change.
> 
> Saying that i didnt had such experience nor any of my friend so i cant be sure


I got immi commencement assessment mail which states your case is under further progress and we will contact you if further details are needed...i got this in december and from then my status is in progress.i applied for visa on november 16..


----------



## Smarffy

Gurpreet kaur said:


> I got immi commencement assessment mail which states your case is under further progress and we will contact you if further details are needed...i got this in december and from then my status is in progress.i applied for visa on november 16..




That justifies the status. Dont worry. You will soon get the grant. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy

jkfooty1 said:


> Thanks, Once CO contact the applicant for additional docs the file goes in the que and different CO gets the case, so did happened to me




Not in every case. Only when the co hasn’t looked in the file for more than 28 days. I am not sure though. I have seen people having same co and some not. What time did you get the email? Sorry for too many questions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Walker

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Dear all...
> My status in immiaccount is : in progress
> What could be the next possible action..
> No co contact..
> Lodged on 16 november.


Strange.....as per official information available at https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online , there is no such status as *In Progress*

*Check your application status*

If you applied online you can check your visa application status in ImmiAccount.

We assign a status to your application to show progress.

The status shows next to your application in 'My applications summary'.

*Incomplete *means you have started but not completed an application.
*Ready to submit* means you have completed an application and can submit.
*Submitted* means you have submitted an application.
*Received* means we have received an application from you and can assess it within the current processing times.
*Initial assessment* means we are assessing your application.
*Further assessment* means we are assessing the information we requested from you.
*Finalised *means we have made a decision. We will notify you by email or post.

Keep us posted and best of luck with your grant


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Jonny Walker said:


> Strange.....as per official information available at https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online , there is no such status as *In Progress*
> 
> *Check your application status*
> 
> If you applied online you can check your visa application status in ImmiAccount.
> 
> We assign a status to your application to show progress.
> 
> The status shows next to your application in 'My applications summary'.
> 
> *Incomplete *means you have started but not completed an application.
> *Ready to submit* means you have completed an application and can submit.
> *Submitted* means you have submitted an application.
> *Received* means we have received an application from you and can assess it within the current processing times.
> *Initial assessment* means we are assessing your application.
> *Further assessment* means we are assessing the information we requested from you.
> *Finalised *means we have made a decision. We will notify you by email or post.
> 
> Keep us posted and best of luck with your grant


Actually my case is handled by my agent he told me this...i have no idea wats going on...he is not providing me with any information so that i can import my application..may be the status is further assessment...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Actually my case is handled by my agent he told me this...i have no idea wats going on...he is not providing me with any information so that i can import my application..may be the status is further assessment...


You just need the following info to import an application:
Application ID, date of birth, travel document number and country for the main applicant 

Just ask your agent for the Application ID (presumably you will know the other info) - and you should be able to import the application. If they are being uncooperative and you are not comfortable insisting that they pass that info to you, tell them it is for something else (a white lie), e.g. a prospective employer asked for proof that you have applied for PR. 

Many applicants have imported their application only to realise their agent hasn't uploaded all the info they agreed to upload / haven't actioned requests for information etc.


----------



## stifo2012

Congrats, your long wait has finally paid off.


----------



## mariner2017

jkfooty1 said:


> Finally got my grant yesterday. Good luck and my prayers to everyone waiting



Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Walker

*Counting*

Who is the senior most here ? I am at exactly 4 months (120 days) since lodge....


----------



## Rab nawaz

Jonny Walker said:


> Who is the senior most here ? I am at exactly 4 months (120 days) since lodge....


147 days gone.


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Jonny Walker said:


> Who is the senior most here ? I am at exactly 4 months (120 days) since lodge....


154th day today...


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Can anybody tell..whether there are holidays for australian immigration for coming week.?..easter holidays


----------



## Rab nawaz

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Can anybody tell..whether there are holidays for australian immigration for coming week.?..easter holidays


Till tuesday no more working overhere.


----------



## Smarffy

Gurpreet kaur said:


> 154th day today...




190 days!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Smarffy said:


> 190 days!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which state is that and have you lodged with wife and kids and did any case officer contacted you for any document and the status has been gone to further assessments ?


----------



## Smarffy

Rab nawaz said:


> Which state is that and have you lodged with wife and kids and did any case officer contacted you for any document and the status has been gone to further assessments ?




I am the wife actually. Nsw fsc. Lodged on 11th October. Case officer contact on 19th December for functional English and polio cards. Yes it’s in further assessment since 21st December. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Smarffy said:


> I am the wife actually. Nsw fsc. Lodged on 11th October. Case officer contact on 19th December for functional English and polio cards. Yes it’s in further assessment since 21st December.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Further assessments may take months and months as the case officer will getback to you after fixing all of those simple and easy cases sitting on his desk. You may be lucky if he has already finalised all of the cases given to him and now as soon he ill
Open yours case grant will be sent straightaway.


----------



## Smarffy

Rab nawaz said:


> Further assessments may take months and months as the case officer will getback to you after fixing all of those simple and easy cases sitting on his desk. You may be lucky if he has already finalised all of the cases given to him and now as soon he ill
> 
> Open yours case grant will be sent straightaway.




Yea I know that. Usually it’s 2-4 months after co. Further assessment is for all the cases with co contact. So let’s see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Smarffy said:


> Yea I know that. Usually it’s 2-4 months after co. Further assessment is for all the cases with co contact. So let’s see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have got local studies with 75+10 = 85 points with local state,
Local pte, local job, already moved into the specific regional state with job, already changed all of my licence with regional address, no exp points, no family, paid every single dollar of tax but its been 147 days and there is no response at all, whereas am paying $7000+ every 3 months to stay in the country. Currently on subclass 500 and keep paying feeces to wait for the grant.


----------



## Smarffy

Rab nawaz said:


> I have got local studies with 75+10 = 85 points with local state,
> 
> Local pte, local job, already moved into the specific regional state with job, already changed all of my licence with regional address, no exp points, no family, paid every single dollar of tax but its been 147 days and there is no response at all, whereas am paying $7000+ every 3 months to stay in the country. Currently on subclass 500 and keep paying feeces to wait for the grant.


 
I can feel your pain. But why aren’t you on a bridging visa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Smarffy said:


> I can feel your pain. But why aren’t you on a bridging visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once candidate hold any other visa in Australia bridging will never get active untill candidate will finish that visa so my bridging is going to activate in 2020 july when my current visa will be expired.


----------



## Smarffy

Rab nawaz said:


> Once candidate hold any other visa in Australia bridging will never get active untill candidate will finish that visa so my bridging is going to activate in 2020 july when my current visa will be expired.




That’s saddening. I hope you’re through soon inshaAllah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

One grant in my friends zone lodged 16th november 2018, onshore client.


----------



## Kiloje

I want to know if this is the right way of filling form 80 for wife who is not added to current application: I have applied for 489 visa march 18, 2019 , as i got nomination with qld . I included my wife and 2 children as non migrating family member as they are still skeptical and want me to go and settledown first. So i did not pay visa fee for them, in this application as the plan is to add when i settle down.

In Form 80 for me i ticked wife and children not migrating. In wife form 80 she filled she will migrate with children but not migrating with husband.

Question 1:Is this the correct wat of filling this portion giving the situation.

Question 2 : when i am granted visa, and 3 months down the line i want to add then will my answers in form 80 be seen as contraditory.As the plan is the file 489 for wife and children as soon as i settle down.

How do i update this info if this is required do i 
I consider filling another form 80 to update this info.

Thank you for the response.


----------



## simranjit87

Jonny Walker said:


> Who is the senior most here ? I am at exactly 4 months (120 days) since lodge....


Lodged in September 2017


----------



## cn049

94th day today. Lodged on Jan 24th. Nothing heard yet.


----------



## Agronomist

cn049 said:


> 94th day today. Lodged on Jan 24th. Nothing heard yet.


I have also applied on same date. 
Please keep posting any updates. 

Regards


----------



## Rab nawaz

150 days gone (5months) status continusely going on received, no email, no case officer, no communicatio at all.


----------



## Zzd

159 days gone with nothing


----------



## 1721848

I submitted my EOI in November, 2018 - 70 points inclusive of family sponsorship in a pro-rata occupation. 
No invitation yet. Their pattern seems to be 10 invitations per round. 

However, I am optimistic about the upcoming changes and the introduction of the 491.


----------



## Zzd

@Mr.Tucker I think this threat is about 489 visa application so 489 EOI is not very relevant here.


----------



## Smarffy

Mr. Tucker said:


> I submitted my EOI in November, 2018 - 70 points inclusive of family sponsorship in a pro-rata occupation.
> No invitation yet. Their pattern seems to be 10 invitations per round.
> 
> However, I am optimistic about the upcoming changes and the introduction of the 491.




Family sponsored?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KK12

Hi all ,
If someone release letter format in word file or PDF .Please upload here.
Bundles of thanks 

Kind regards


----------



## Jonny Walker

*Seniority List*

Haahahaa........from the last few pages, here's the list of seniors:

*Smarffy:* 190 days :first:
*Zzd:* 159 days
*Gurpreet Kaur:* 154 days
*Rab_nawaz:* 147 days
*Jonny_Walker:* 120 days
*Cn049:* 94 days
*Agronomist:* 94 days


----------



## Rab nawaz

Jonny Walker said:


> Haahahaa........from the last few pages, here's the list of seniors:
> 
> *Smarffy:* 190 days :first:
> *Zzd:* 159 days
> *Gurpreet Kaur:* 154 days
> *Rab_nawaz:* 147 days
> *Jonny_Walker:* 120 days
> *Cn049:* 94 days
> *Agronomist:* 94 days


Previous 7 days not even one visa has been given on immitracker and there is also complete silence in my whatsapp group as well.


----------



## Smarffy

Rab nawaz said:


> Previous 7 days not even one visa has been given on immitracker and there is also complete silence in my whatsapp group as well.




There been few grants as per the WhatsApp group I am in. Most of them are with co. And lodged in August/September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy

Jonny Walker said:


> Haahahaa........from the last few pages, here's the list of seniors:
> 
> 
> 
> *Smarffy:* 190 days :first:
> 
> *Zzd:* 159 days
> 
> *Gurpreet Kaur:* 154 days
> 
> *Rab_nawaz:* 147 days
> 
> *Jonny_Walker:* 120 days
> 
> *Cn049:* 94 days
> 
> *Agronomist:* 94 days




Not liking it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doraemei

Jonny Walker said:


> Haahahaa........from the last few pages, here's the list of seniors:
> 
> *Smarffy:* 190 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zzd:* 159 days
> *Gurpreet Kaur:* 154 days
> *Rab_nawaz:* 147 days
> *Jonny_Walker:* 120 days
> *Cn049:* 94 days
> *Agronomist:* 94 days


As of 23/4/19, it’s my 134th day since I lodged 489.


----------



## Patilhema

As on today it’s 113 days, still waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoGangsta

I have got 489 grant. I already have a remote job, will it be counted as meeting visa conditions? My region said ask DIPB. Dipb keeps silence. I haven`t even found a proper way to ask them, the contacts page has only phone number. Voice answer is not an official statement which I could count on, so I am looking for a way to get their written answer. Any ideas how to do it? Will the remote job be counted as meeting visa conditions?


----------



## Kangdeep14

Doraemei said:


> Jonny Walker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haahahaa........from the last few pages, here's the list of seniors:
> 
> *Smarffy:* 190 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zzd:* 159 days
> *Gurpreet Kaur:* 154 days
> *Rab_nawaz:* 147 days
> *Jonny_Walker:* 120 days
> *Cn049:* 94 days
> *Agronomist:* 94 days
> 
> 
> 
> As of 23/4/19, it’s my 134th day since I lodged 489.
Click to expand...

I lodged on 15th Dec. 
its my 130th day since lodgement


----------



## Kangdeep14

YoGangsta said:


> I have got 489 grant. I already have a remote job, will it be counted as meeting visa conditions? My region said ask DIPB. Dipb keeps silence. I haven`t even found a proper way to ask them, the contacts page has only phone number. Voice answer is not an official statement which I could count on, so I am looking for a way to get their written answer. Any ideas how to do it? Will the remote job be counted as meeting visa conditions?



Hey this is what I received from my region. 

Good morning,

If you have made an effort to find employment in the Southern Inland
region but have not been successful, then provided you abide by your visa
requirements, you may relocate to any regional area in Australia.

As you will still technically be sponsored by RDA Southern Inland, you
will still have to keep us up to date with your information for the
remainder of your Visa. Because of this we do not provide release letters
as they are unnecessary, if you are wanting something in writing then
please feel free to hold on this email.

Kind regards,


----------



## JDLI

PrettyIsotonic said:


> According to the DHA website, for 489: "This is a temporary visa. It is for skilled workers who want to live and work in Australia."
> 
> So I would answer "YES".
> 
> You could always say "unknown" for date of departure, and give reason for further stay as your intention to apply for a permanent visa such as subclass 887.


Thanks for your reply


----------



## JDLI

laju1984 said:


> You are Right......


Thanks for your reply


----------



## pras8101

Hi All,

I need your help to make a decision on my brother application. I(Aus Citizen) want to sponsor my brother..i.e. 489 Family sponsor. Now I have few query before I proceed.

1)I live in Melbourne, will I be able to sponsor him? As per immigration site it comes under DESIGNATED areas.Below is the transcript from website

Designated areas of Australia for Skilled Regional visasBETA
This table lists designated areas for the subclass 489 and 887 visas.

(If you are applying for a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) via the Extended pathway, and you were sponsored by a relative for your current skilled visa, you must nominate to live and work in a designated area of Australia.

If you are applying for a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) via the Invited pathway, your sponsor must provide proof that they are usually resident in a designated area of Australia.

For this visa, designated area means any one of the following:

State	Regional areas	Postcode
Australian Capital Territory	Everywhere in the territory	All postcodes
New South Wales	Everywhere except Sydney, Newcastle, and Wollongong	2311 to 2312, 2328 to 2333, 2336 to 2490, 2535 to 2551, 2575 to 2739, 2787 to 2898
Northern Territory	Everywhere in the territory	All postcodes
Queensland	Everywhere except the greater Brisbane area	4019 to 4028, 4037 to 4050, 4079 to 4100, 4114, 4118, 4124 to 4150, 4158 to 4168, 4180 to 4899
South Australia	Everywhere in the state	All postcodes
Tasmania	Everywhere in the state	All postcodes
Victoria	Everywhere in the state	All postcodes
Western Australia	Everywhere in the state	All postcodes

2) What are the financials that I need to show to sponsor? I mean how much should be my Annual income( I have well above 85K last year(2017-2018, this year it might be same and I'm not married neither is my brother).

3)Do we need to live in Victoria after the visa is granted and after as well? Can I move to different state if I get an opportunity else where when he is on 489 visa? Will it effect my brother visa conditions?

4)How long does it take for this process?( I mean invitation to visa grant, I heard 489 processing is faster compare to 189).

Below are his points 
Age = 30
Master in Australia = 15
PTE = 10
Australian Study Requirement = 5
Professional Year = 5
Sponsor = 10

Thank you all for your support.

Regards,
Pras8101.


----------



## YoGangsta

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey this is what I received from my region.
> 
> Good morning,
> 
> If you have made an effort to find employment in the Southern Inland
> region but have not been successful, then provided you abide by your visa
> requirements, you may relocate to any regional area in Australia.
> 
> As you will still technically be sponsored by RDA Southern Inland, you
> will still have to keep us up to date with your information for the
> remainder of your Visa. Because of this we do not provide release letters
> as they are unnecessary, if you are wanting something in writing then
> please feel free to hold on this email.
> 
> Kind regards,


They told me the same, even more detailed. I have to live there for 90 days attempting to get a job, only after that they will issue the releasing letter. But they don`t know if the remote job is counted meeting visa conditions. They forwarded me to DIPB, but I have no idea how to get their written reply.

By the way, do you have any contacts of whom do you need to inform about the date when you arrive?


----------



## pras8101

Hi All,

I would really appreciate if someone responds to my post or please direct me to appropriate thread.

Regards,
Pras8101.


----------



## anhad18

pras8101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your help to make a decision on my brother application. I(Aus Citizen) want to sponsor my brother..i.e. 489 Family sponsor. Now I have few query before I proceed.
> 
> 1)I live in Melbourne, will I be able to sponsor him? As per immigration site it comes under DESIGNATED areas.Below is the transcript from website
> 
> Designated areas of Australia for Skilled Regional visasBETA
> This table lists designated areas for the subclass 489 and 887 visas.
> 
> (If you are applying for a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) via the Extended pathway, and you were sponsored by a relative for your current skilled visa, you must nominate to live and work in a designated area of Australia.
> 
> If you are applying for a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) via the Invited pathway, your sponsor must provide proof that they are usually resident in a designated area of Australia.
> 
> For this visa, designated area means any one of the following:
> 
> StateRegional areasPostcode
> Australian Capital TerritoryEverywhere in the territoryAll postcodes
> New South WalesEverywhere except Sydney, Newcastle, and Wollongong2311 to 2312, 2328 to 2333, 2336 to 2490, 2535 to 2551, 2575 to 2739, 2787 to 2898
> Northern TerritoryEverywhere in the territoryAll postcodes
> QueenslandEverywhere except the greater Brisbane area4019 to 4028, 4037 to 4050, 4079 to 4100, 4114, 4118, 4124 to 4150, 4158 to 4168, 4180 to 4899
> South AustraliaEverywhere in the stateAll postcodes
> TasmaniaEverywhere in the stateAll postcodes
> VictoriaEverywhere in the stateAll postcodes
> Western AustraliaEverywhere in the stateAll postcodes
> 
> 2) What are the financials that I need to show to sponsor? I mean how much should be my Annual income( I have well above 85K last year(2017-2018, this year it might be same and I'm not married neither is my brother).
> 
> 3)Do we need to live in Victoria after the visa is granted and after as well? Can I move to different state if I get an opportunity else where when he is on 489 visa? Will it effect my brother visa conditions?
> 
> 4)How long does it take for this process?( I mean invitation to visa grant, I heard 489 processing is faster compare to 189).
> 
> Below are his points
> Age = 30
> Master in Australia = 15
> PTE = 10
> Australian Study Requirement = 5
> Professional Year = 5
> Sponsor = 10
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Pras8101.


Ask your brother to increase pte score , and apply for 189 and 190, he dont even need sponsorship.

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Prash8101

Hi anhad18,

Thank you for your response. Yes, he is trying for 8 each in PTE but my question was what are the possibilities of getting invite for 489 Family sponsored in current timelines with 75 points.

Regards,
pras8101.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamngoc

Prash8101 said:


> Hi anhad18,
> 
> Thank you for your response. Yes, he is trying for 8 each in PTE but my question was what are the possibilities of getting invite for 489 Family sponsored in current timelines with 75 points.
> 
> Regards,
> pras8101.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, you can go to "https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds" to have a feeling of points. The 489 invitations mentioned there are for Family sponsored (which are invited by DHA themselves), not the 489 State sponsored. So far DHA only issued 10 Family sponsored invitations per month. Seems minimum 80 points to be invited. So this path is very narrow.


----------



## mohanasok

Smarffy said:


> There been few grants as per the WhatsApp group I am in. Most of them are with co. And lodged in August/September.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please advise how to join WhatsApp group?


----------



## mazerunner2018

Hello All,

Just a quick question and would need answer from everyone who applied for visa so we got to know different opinions and experience please.

For documents to be uploaded with Visa application like passport, qualification documents, work experience documents etc., PCC, IELTS etc, it says they should be 'certified'. Now, does color scan copies are enough or they have to be notarised too! Different forums and website says different things and even DIBP website is not clear with the answer.

Please advise.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question and would need answer from everyone who applied for visa so we got to know different opinions and experience please.
> 
> 
> 
> For documents to be uploaded with Visa application like passport, qualification documents, work experience documents etc., PCC, IELTS etc, it says they should be 'certified'. Now, does color scan copies are enough or they have to be notarised too! Different forums and website says different things and even DIBP website is not clear with the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise.


AFAIK some of the regions required notarized documents when you apply for nomination. But coloured scan documents would be sufficient for visa application. 

ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10 
489 Lodged: 29/10/18
CO contact: 14/12/18 (PCC & Medical)
Replied to CO: 07/01/19
Visa Grant: 22/01/19


----------



## mazerunner2018

Thank you for the reply.

Colored documents 'would be sufficient' or 'are sufficient', need little specific answer please. Did you submit colored scans only or notarized documents only?

The document I got post submitting my application says: You should not provide original documents unless asked, please ensure that certified copies are submitted.

Now, certified means colored scans or notarised documents only? Please advise.



saravanakumar1989 said:


> AFAIK some of the regions required notarized documents when you apply for nomination. But coloured scan documents would be sufficient for visa application.
> 
> ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10
> 489 Lodged: 29/10/18
> CO contact: 14/12/18 (PCC & Medical)
> Replied to CO: 07/01/19
> Visa Grant: 22/01/19


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie

It's been exactly months now. No correspondence yet. 
Applied 489 onsure.


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie

5 months


----------



## Rab nawaz

5 months 4 days gone no response at all, no case officer, no communication at all.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Guys keep posting number of days gone so we can calculate what is going on.


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

164 days...😰


----------



## mrspiggy

Am wondering if they are slowing down the grants because of their upcoming elections?


----------



## Jonny Walker

*Timelines for Grant*

Hey Fellows,

I am sure everybody is eagerly waiting for their grants.......

A little insight from the 489 IMMITRACKER shows that almost 90% of the applications lodged by end October 2018 have got grants and around 10% are at CO contact stage, very few with no contact / no grant....So,

*November* applicants should expect something withing next *15-30 days *

*December* applicants should expect something within next *30-40 days*....:clock:

*Me at 128 days (4 Months 7 Days)*:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rab nawaz

Jonny Walker said:


> Hey Fellows,
> 
> I am sure everybody is eagerly waiting for their grants.......
> 
> A little insight from the 489 IMMITRACKER shows that almost 90% of the applications lodged by end October 2018 have got grants and around 10% are at CO contact stage, very few with no contact / no grant....So,
> 
> *November* applicants should expect something withing next *15-30 days *
> 
> *December* applicants should expect something within next *30-40 days*....:clock:
> 
> *Me at 128 days (4 Months 7 Days)*:fingerscrossed:


I dont think so as I have got dozens of fellas lodged between 1st november to 30th november and not even one of them has been contacted and also immitracker is clearly showing from previous 11 days not even 1 has been given to anyone.


----------



## Rab nawaz

mrspiggy said:


> Am wondering if they are slowing down the grants because of their upcoming elections?


Yes you have got the point ma friend else what is the point to delay someone having 85 points with no exp no family and local points collection. 2 of my fellas having local education, superior English, naati, and local py along with 85 points but its been 165 days for them and status is keep going on received.


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

I just pray the october and november ones got their grants in May..and the process continues in a cycle ...i really wish for everyone...🙏


----------



## Rab nawaz

Gurpreet kaur said:


> I just pray the october and november ones got their grants in May..and the process continues in a cycle ...i really wish for everyone...🙏


It looks like a full stop now till they will fix election mess and restart everything in july 2019.


----------



## mrspiggy

Rab nawaz said:


> Gurpreet kaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just pray the october and november ones got their grants in May..and the process continues in a cycle ...i really wish for everyone...🙏
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a full stop now till they will fix election mess and restart everything in july 2019.
Click to expand...

Hopefully it is not a full stop but just giving out the grants really very slowly. If not, there will be a huge backlog to clear if it is a full stop now.


----------



## vhrathi

mrspiggy said:


> Hopefully it is not a full stop but just giving out the grants really very slowly. If not, there will be a huge backlog to clear if it is a full stop now.




It's not full stop. Till last week applicants got the grant. Since last Friday it's a holiday time in Australia [Easter Week]. Regular working will start from Monday onward. Grants will be issued Monday onward hopefully. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rab nawaz

vhrathi said:


> It's not full stop. Till last week applicants got the grant. Since last Friday it's a holiday time in Australia [Easter Week]. Regular working will start from Monday onward. Grants will be issued Monday onward hopefully. :fingerscrossed:


I live here mate, wednesday and friday were full working days overhere and those exceptional 1 or 2 grants exactly indicated a full stop and it is clear that they were keep holding everything till elections.


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie

How do we check immi tracker? Anyone who can help plz?


----------



## Rab nawaz

AlphaBravoCharlie said:


> How do we check immi tracker? Anyone who can help plz?


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/489-visa-tracker

Processing time for 489 has been removed and now it is expected to cross 12 months to 15 months.


----------



## jaiswra1

160 days and waiting . . . Lodged on 19th Nov 2018


----------



## Rab nawaz

jaiswra1 said:


> 160 days and waiting . . . Lodged on 19th Nov 2018


Status keep going on received ?


----------



## Zzd

165 days gone for me with no updates at all. Can someone share the link of the Whatsapp group please?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Just spoke with them and they says low volume means it could take either 1 day to 2 years to process any case.


----------



## mrspiggy

Rab nawaz said:


> Just spoke with them and they says low volume means it could take either 1 day to 2 years to process any case.


Thanks for getting in contact with them. Hopefully they will get back to giving out grants soon.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Very limited staff working only 6 hours a day will make a huge backlog as they have already destroyed 189 and 190 so 99% of the onshore applicants were applying for 489 visas to avoid study visas.


----------



## Smarffy

Rab nawaz said:


> Very limited staff working only 6 hours a day will make a huge backlog as they have already destroyed 189 and 190 so 99% of the onshore applicants were applying for 489 visas to avoid study visas.




One grant reported. 14th November lodgment and it’s a direct grant. All the best to you and everyone else! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrspiggy

Smarffy said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very limited staff working only 6 hours a day will make a huge backlog as they have already destroyed 189 and 190 so 99% of the onshore applicants were applying for 489 visas to avoid study visas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One grant reported. 14th November lodgment and it’s a direct grant. All the best to you and everyone else!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## jaiswra1

Rab nawaz said:


> Status keep going on received ?


Yes - I still see the status as 'Received'


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Smarffy said:


> One grant reported. 14th November lodgment and it’s a direct grant. All the best to you and everyone else!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for sharing this...i dont know why but i felt happy...😀


----------



## Smarffy

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this...i dont know why but i felt happy...


That’s good  sharing happiness will bring you more happiness. Soon you will be updating us with your grant. InshaAllah. 

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Smarffy said:


> That’s good  sharing happiness will bring you more happiness. Soon you will be updating us with your grant. InshaAllah.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish the same for you😊


----------



## Rab nawaz

1 grant on immitracker after 14 days break, lodged 15th of november 2018. One working day gone with one grant.


----------



## Smarffy

Rab nawaz said:


> 1 grant on immitracker after 14 days break, lodged 15th of november 2018. One working day gone with one grant.




Relax. There’s another grant on WhatsApp 14th November lodgment. And this is just 5% of data. We all will get our grants soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrspiggy

Good to hear that grants are still given although it is slower. 

Waiting patiently for mine to come.


----------



## Zzd

@Smarffy Can you pls share the link the the whatsapp group pls, I also applied on 15/11/18, hope mine will come soon.


----------



## Smarffy

Zzd said:


> @Smarffy Can you pls share the link the the whatsapp group pls, I also applied on 15/11/18, hope mine will come soon.




Inbox me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Any grant today smar?


----------



## Smarffy

Rab nawaz said:


> Any grant today smar?




3 grants and 2 co. Including our grant  just got it few minutes ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Smarffy said:


> 3 grants and 2 co. Including our grant  just got it few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you share the lodgement dates please and congrts for the grant.


----------



## Patilhema

Smarffy said:


> 3 grants and 2 co. Including our grant  just got it few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Great! Congrats Smarffy.

Regards, 
HP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talk2alok

Smarffy said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any grant today smar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 grants and 2 co. Including our grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Hi, from where you are getting this info? Is there a WhatsApp group? Please share


----------



## Rab nawaz

Zero grant on immitracker since last 24 hours, zero grant in my whole 489 community.


----------



## Smarffy

My grant details:
Points 60+10
Invitation from state: 13th August. 
Lodged: 11th October. 
Co: 19th December. 
Grant: 30th April. 

Other grant on the WhatsApp group. 
Anzsco: 263112
Date applied for SS: 31/8/18
ITA: 8/11/18
Visa lodged: 17/11/18
Direct Grant: 30th April 2019
IED: 4 Dec 19



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy

And both the co contacts are for November applicants. One is 16th other is 14th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy

Patilhema said:


> Great! Congrats Smarffy.
> 
> Regards,
> HP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Unbelieveable they were sending grants to offshore clients only as all of my onshore fellas were sitting here from october 2018 and the status is keep going on received. No exp, no family, no complicated background checks, no kids, already moved into specified regions having secured jobs and house lease too. Most of them having 80 or 85 points but no case officer, no email, no contact and no document request at all.


----------



## talk2alok

Smarffy said:


> My grant details:
> Points 60+10
> Invitation from state: 13th August.
> Lodged: 11th October.
> Co: 19th December.
> Grant: 30th April.
> 
> Other grant on the WhatsApp group.
> Anzsco: 263112
> Date applied for SS: 31/8/18
> ITA: 8/11/18
> Visa lodged: 17/11/18
> Direct Grant: 30th April 2019
> IED: 4 Dec 19
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Congrats Man!! Please share WhatsApp link. Thanks


----------



## mrspiggy

Smarffy said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any grant today smar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 grants and 2 co. Including our grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congrats, Smarffy!

Still waiting patiently for mine.


----------



## alice rx

I am a 40 yr old offshore applicant, around 5 years work experience in Management consultant 224711 ( handling external clients), wanted to confirm which state I am eligible for to apply under 489 visa ( 60 +10). Please reply.


----------



## Doraemei

Will we definitely get a grant in a matter of time, so long we have lodged 489 visa? I’m just wondering the success rate.


----------



## Smarffy

Rab nawaz; said:


> Unbelieveable they were sending grants to offshore clients only as all of my onshore fellas were sitting here from october 2018 and the status is keep going on received. No exp, no family, no complicated background checks, no kids, already moved into specified regions having secured jobs and house lease too. Most of them having 80 or 85 points but no case officer, no email, no contact and no document request at all.



Offshore or onshore doesn’t matter. Even points don’t. People with me got more complicated requests for more documents like rnr letters or employment evidences or even health forms or vac2. They got co after me. They lodged after me. Yet they got the grant before me. I know how it feels. But we have no choice but wait and pray. InshaAllah you too will get it soon. Don’t worry brother. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Smarffy said:


> 3 grants and 2 co. Including our grant  just got it few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow thats amazing...congrats dear😊


----------



## Jonny Walker

Smarffy said:


> 3 grants and 2 co. Including our grant  just got it few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations......and best wishes for future endeavors....


----------



## asifsiyal

Congratulation.




Smarffy said:


> My grant details:
> Points 60+10
> Invitation from state: 13th August.
> Lodged: 11th October.
> Co: 19th December.
> Grant: 30th April.
> 
> Other grant on the WhatsApp group.
> Anzsco: 263112
> Date applied for SS: 31/8/18
> ITA: 8/11/18
> Visa lodged: 17/11/18
> Direct Grant: 30th April 2019
> IED: 4 Dec 19
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamsd

Still waiting from last 19 months


----------



## YoGangsta

How do you contact DIPB after getting the grant? They don`t reply on my emails to their GSM address. Is there any other email to contact them regarding visas?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Any grant guys ?


----------



## asifsiyal

You Application state sponsored or Family Sponsored please?



Kamsd said:


> Still waiting from last 19 months


----------



## Kamsd

Applying under state sponsorship, with 70 points, received natural justice on june 2018,reply with all relevent documents in same month. after that no response from co side.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Kamsd said:


> Applying under state sponsorship, with 70 points, received natural justice on june 2018,reply with all relevent documents in same month. after that no response from co side.


Share complete details offshore/onshore, occupation, family, state name and points break up.


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie

Thanks for immi tracker link, Rab Nawaz.
I think mostly offshore applications are being granted. I applied on 28th Nov but so far no news.


----------



## Rab nawaz

AlphaBravoCharlie said:


> Thanks for immi tracker link, Rab Nawaz.
> I think mostly offshore applications are being granted. I applied on 28th Nov but so far no news.


My all fellas havnt got any grant even they were one of the most talented migrants with superior level English, highest points, paying full tax, already living in regional areas, secured jobs, strong ties, renting house and already being in the country for 5 to 10 years. Further, those destroyed by the system and moved back to study visas were living here worst than homesless people overhere. People still think landing in Australia is the final success but they have no idea what is waiting for them
In regional areas of Australia.


----------



## asifsiyal

Rab nawaz said:


> AlphaBravoCharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for immi tracker link, Rab Nawaz.
> I think mostly offshore applications are being granted. I applied on 28th Nov but so far no news.
> 
> 
> 
> My all fellas havnt got any grant even they were one of the most talented migrants with superior level English, highest points, paying full tax, already living in regional areas, secured jobs, strong ties, renting house and already being in the country for 5 to 10 years. Further, those destroyed by the system and moved back to study visas were living here worst than homesless people overhere. People still think landing in Australia is the final success but they have no idea what is waiting for them
> In regional areas of Australia.
Click to expand...

Dear, I pray you get it very soon, stay positive or better remain silent 😀


----------



## SG

Smarffy said:


> 3 grants and 2 co. Including our grant  just got it few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Smarffy


----------



## Kangdeep14

Rab nawaz said:


> Unbelieveable they were sending grants to offshore clients only as all of my onshore fellas were sitting here from october 2018 and the status is keep going on received. No exp, no family, no complicated background checks, no kids, already moved into specified regions having secured jobs and house lease too. Most of them having 80 or 85 points but no case officer, no email, no contact and no document request at all.


Hey mate. 
Stop explaining this <*SNIP*> everytime. 
No family no kids blah blah. 
Atleast you have bridging visa and living here lawfully. 

We are also onshore and waiting from longtime. 
Don’t share this <*SNIP*> everytime. 
Don’t feel jealous 
You will get grant one day. Keep calm <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Kangdeep14 said:


> <*SNIP*>


Thanks for writing this bro...
I really hope everytime i go through the msges there is no such stupid biased msges in the forum...how somebody spread so much negativity Each and Everytime...
..all of us are waiting patiently ...whether onshore or offshore...
Really not buying this ...


----------



## Rab nawaz

Kangdeep14 said:


> <*SNIP*>


<*SNIP*> *See "Moderation", here:https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator* 

By posting details means case is simplified and having no complexity to take time. Further, for yours poor knowledge onshore candidate holding any other subclass cannot hold any bridging visa.


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Rab nawaz said:


> My all fellas havnt got any grant even they were one of the most talented migrants with superior level English, highest points, paying full tax, already living in regional areas, secured jobs, strong ties, renting house and already being in the country for 5 to 10 years. Further, those destroyed by the system and moved back to study visas were living here worst than homesless people overhere. People still think landing in Australia is the final success but they have no idea what is waiting for them
> In regional areas of Australia.


STOP IT.
Wat do u think we all are morons here ...havent we have passed the necessary requirements....i have superior english level too...wats the point in it..
Stop bragging my fellas my fellas...y r u raising such issues here...these issues have nothing to do with this forum..ask dibp..
Or stop this ...
I really hope all of us get the grant very soon..


----------



## kaju

No offensive language and/or personal attacks, please. 

See "Inappropriate content", in the Forum Rules here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 if you aren't sure what that means.


----------



## mazerunner2018

asifsiyal said:


> Dear, I pray you get it very soon, stay positive or better remain silent 😀


Hello,

We understand it is concerning to wait for a long time but you mentioned that your fellas are in the country for 5-10 years. It is quite a long time. People get Citizenship of Australia in 10 years time if the process is followed well. I know this because I have 2 real brothers and 1 friend living in Australia for more than 10 years and they all are Australian citizen now. To be honest, I don't know your or your friend's case (could be little different than our understanding) but living in Australia for 5-10 years and still waiting for 489!!!

Your fellas could be one of the most talented migrants (as mentioned by you yesterday) but I guess the offshore applicants (like Smarffy and all others who got their grants) are more valid cases as per Australian authority, that is why, they are granting them visas and making you wait. You probably should speak to an Immigration Lawyer and discuss yours and your fellas cases with them.

Be patient and hope for the best! If you have followed the correct process and the case is valid, you should get the grant soon.


----------



## mrspiggy

Chill man. 

Be positive. Our grant will come sooner or later. The wait is definitely a killer. But we have one another here.

Let's supporr one another in this journey. We are all hoping for the best outcome. Let's keep one another updated whenever we have news on grants or CO contact.


----------



## malithloki

Hi anyone have any idea about 489 trends ? Ive applied EOI for Melbourne because my cousin is there. In a total of 80 points.


----------



## Rab nawaz

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We understand it is concerning to wait for a long time but you mentioned that your fellas are in the country for 5-10 years. It is quite a long time. People get Citizenship of Australia in 10 years time if the process is followed well. I know this because I have 2 real brothers and 1 friend living in Australia for more than 10 years and they all are Australian citizen now. To be honest, I don't know your or your friend's case (could be little different than our understanding) but living in Australia for 5-10 years and still waiting for 489!!!
> 
> Your fellas could be one of the most talented migrants (as mentioned by you yesterday) but I guess the offshore applicants (like Smarffy and all others who got their grants) are more valid cases as per Australian authority, that is why, they are granting them visas and making you wait. You probably should speak to an Immigration Lawyer and discuss yours and your fellas cases with them.
> 
> Be patient and hope for the best! If you have followed the correct process and the case is valid, you should get the grant soon.



Once again you have zero knowledge how top occupations were suffering due to continusely deductions in quota and how points required for certain occupations were keep increasing so one cannot hit the maximum points. For example, am accountant and the points required for 189 invitition were 90 and yes most of us started from 50 points to all the way up to 75 or 80 but due to massive cut offs and higher and higher points we do not have anyother option but to apply for another study visa to stay here and process 489 visas.


----------



## Rab nawaz

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Read something before posting anything. Hope so this will help you a lot to understand everything.


----------



## Rab nawaz

malithloki said:


> Hi anyone have any idea about 489 trends ? Ive applied EOI for Melbourne because my cousin is there. In a total of 80 points.


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/489-visa-tracker

Click on the link and keep following the trends by using filters. Hope so this will help you.


----------



## asifsiyal

Rab nawaz said:


> mazerunner2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> We understand it is concerning to wait for a long time but you mentioned that your fellas are in the country for 5-10 years. It is quite a long time. People get Citizenship of Australia in 10 years time if the process is followed well. I know this because I have 2 real brothers and 1 friend living in Australia for more than 10 years and they all are Australian citizen now. To be honest, I don't know your or your friend's case (could be little different than our understanding) but living in Australia for 5-10 years and still waiting for 489!!!
> 
> Your fellas could be one of the most talented migrants (as mentioned by you yesterday) but I guess the offshore applicants (like Smarffy and all others who got their grants) are more valid cases as per Australian authority, that is why, they are granting them visas and making you wait. You probably should speak to an Immigration Lawyer and discuss yours and your fellas cases with them.
> 
> Be patient and hope for the best! If you have followed the correct process and the case is valid, you should get the grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you have zero knowledge how top occupations were suffering due to continusely deductions in quota and how points required for certain occupations were keep increasing so one cannot hit the maximum points. For example, am accountant and the points required for 189 invitition were 90 and yes most of us started from 50 points to all the way up to 75 or 80 but due to massive cut offs and higher and higher points we do not have anyother option but to apply for another study visa to stay here and process 489 visas.
Click to expand...

Chill dear, we know the situation, I am probably the most senior here waiting since October 2017, do we have any other option other than wait? Please post helpful and encouraging content.


----------



## Rab nawaz

asifsiyal said:


> Chill dear, we know the situation, I am probably the most senior here waiting since October 2017, do we have any other option other than wait? Please post helpful and encouraging content.


Dont you think so now it is the time discuss with them regarding years and years of fake expereince along with dozens of fake documents to prove 10 to 15 years of experience, changing job description letters and all of those tricks to get an invite from offshore. Therefore, those worked days and night and never doged the system
Will have the fair chance to prove their abilities.


----------



## asifsiyal

Rab nawaz said:


> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chill dear, we know the situation, I am probably the most senior here waiting since October 2017, do we have any other option other than wait? Please post helpful and encouraging content.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you think so now it is the time discuss with them regarding years and years of fake expereince along with dozens of fake documents to prove 10 to 15 years of experience, changing job description letters and all of those tricks to get an invite from offshore. Therefore, those worked days and night and never doged the system
> Will have the fair chance to prove their abilities.
Click to expand...

Keep it up 😄


----------



## Rab nawaz

asifsiyal said:


> Keep it up 😄


I will now definately.👍


----------



## jkfooty1

Well noticed argument b/w onshore offshore applicants thought may be i should put my point as i have been thought this.

The fact is YES offshore are getting grants sooner, most of them dont even get their exp verified from DOHA. I have few offshore friends who applied with me and got the grants sooner, dont believe me check immitracker. (where 90% are offshore and how they are getting the grants in no time)

Second thing i have sympathy with onshore guys who have been suffering and after all their hardwork have no option but to apply student visa, i have been through this and trust me once you dig your grave its hard to recover. i am still recovering from all the financial loss in useless fee that i was paying to college not only that but i had to give up my full time job in regional area. Offshore would be spending what $1000-$3000 + visa fee to get everything in place and lodge the visa? We have spend 100 times of that and I wont name anyone here but i know alot, alott of people coming here claiming points for experience have got dodgy experiences.

Someone was talking how few of his friends/relatives got citizenship in 10yrs, bro times have changed i have been in Australia for 6 years now and got my 489 just last week !! I have been following this forum for more than 4 years, you wont know how this has been cat and mouse race for us past 3 years.The amount of money we have wasted in PTE'S, PY's, Naati's etc etc is uncountable. That time has long gone, now i know alot of my seniors waiting for their citizenship for more than 2 years and they have been here for more than 8 years now. This points race started back in 2015 only when PTE came into place, the year i got graduated, i have seen points going up from 60 to 65 and 90's, i have seen it all.


----------



## Kangdeep14

Rab nawaz said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> 
> 
> <*SNIP*> *See "Moderation", here:https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> 
> By posting details means case is simplified and having no complexity to take time. Further, for yours poor knowledge onshore candidate holding any other subclass cannot hold any bridging visa.
Click to expand...

Hahahah. My poor knowledge. 
Mate. I have been living in Australia for 5 years. I lodged mine and other 4 friends visa application by myself. and all of us waiting from Nov 2018. All of us onshore and local regional study and local experience. <SNIP> We know that we will get one day. All this just a matter of time. 
Always thanks to God at least you have 489 option. don't be jealous of others. 
And their processing time is 8 to 12 months. 
<*SNIP*> *See Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## pras8101

pras8101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your help to make a decision on my brother application. I(Aus Citizen) want to sponsor my brother..i.e. 489 Family sponsor. Now I have few query before I proceed.
> 
> 1)I live in Melbourne, will I be able to sponsor him? As per immigration site it comes under DESIGNATED areas.Below is the transcript from website
> 
> Designated areas of Australia for Skilled Regional visasBETA
> This table lists designated areas for the subclass 489 and 887 visas.
> 
> (If you are applying for a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) via the Extended pathway, and you were sponsored by a relative for your current skilled visa, you must nominate to live and work in a designated area of Australia.
> 
> If you are applying for a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) via the Invited pathway, your sponsor must provide proof that they are usually resident in a designated area of Australia.
> 
> For this visa, designated area means any one of the following:
> 
> State	Regional areas	Postcode
> Australian Capital Territory	Everywhere in the territory	All postcodes
> New South Wales	Everywhere except Sydney, Newcastle, and Wollongong	2311 to 2312, 2328 to 2333, 2336 to 2490, 2535 to 2551, 2575 to 2739, 2787 to 2898
> Northern Territory	Everywhere in the territory	All postcodes
> Queensland	Everywhere except the greater Brisbane area	4019 to 4028, 4037 to 4050, 4079 to 4100, 4114, 4118, 4124 to 4150, 4158 to 4168, 4180 to 4899
> South Australia	Everywhere in the state	All postcodes
> Tasmania	Everywhere in the state	All postcodes
> Victoria	Everywhere in the state	All postcodes
> Western Australia	Everywhere in the state	All postcodes
> 
> 2) What are the financials that I need to show to sponsor? I mean how much should be my Annual income( I have well above 85K last year(2017-2018, this year it might be same and I'm not married neither is my brother).
> 
> 3)Do we need to live in Victoria after the visa is granted and after as well? Can I move to different state if I get an opportunity else where when he is on 489 visa? Will it effect my brother visa conditions?
> 
> 4)How long does it take for this process?( I mean invitation to visa grant, I heard 489 processing is faster compare to 189).
> 
> Below are his points
> Age = 30
> Master in Australia = 15
> PTE = 10
> Australian Study Requirement = 5
> Professional Year = 5
> Sponsor = 10
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Pras8101.


Would appreciate if someone can share their insight into above quoted queries(in red)?. Thank you.

Regards,
Pras8101.


----------



## alice rx

I am an offshore applicant, around 7 years work experience in Management consultant 224711.
By qualification, I am BBA + MMM + PGDBA (Finance) having 7 years of experience in MC (Dubai), 2 years as a support worker in Australia (Wollongong) and currently working as a Director in a Logistics company (DXB). My experience is not with Big 4, but with Tier -2 companies handling external clients in different countries which has the Management consultancy tag in the company name itself. Currently, my score is 60+10 (under 489), wanted to confirm which state I am eligible for to apply under 489 visa ( 60 +10). Pls reply !!


----------



## JDLI

*Employment offer*

Hi Guys

Just to clarify. I got an employment offer but my 489 visa is still in processing. 

if i notify to Immigration, will they process my visa faster than usual?


----------



## Rab nawaz

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to clarify. I got an employment offer but my 489 visa is still in processing.
> 
> if i notify to Immigration, will they process my visa faster than usual?


Yes they will in fact go ahead upload a cover letter along with all details of the company, job offer letter and all other supporting documents. Just spoke to them on various factors and this issue was discussed also, I have been also offered jobs in accounting firms and they have provided all supporting documents I have needed.


----------



## JDLI

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes they will in fact go ahead upload a cover letter along with all details of the company, job offer letter and all other supporting documents. Just spoke to them on various factors and this issue was discussed also, I have been also offered jobs in accounting firms and they have provided all supporting documents I have needed.


Hi Rab Nawaz

as spoken to employer, they will send me an offer letter next week. 

may i know how to notify to the immigration? 

do i need to e mail them? is there any e mail address for this

Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

JDLI said:


> Hi Rab Nawaz
> 
> as spoken to employer, they will send me an offer letter next week.
> 
> may i know how to notify to the immigration?
> 
> do i need to e mail them? is there any e mail address for this
> 
> Thanks


Go to the document attach section and upload a PDF document there along with all details and dont worry about the status of the application even it says received case officer may already going through yours attach documents and he or she will definately respond to yours job offer opportunity. Make sure yours company will respond them in case they will call them for verfication as you know tons of fake experience holders with dozens of forged documents were keep targeting 489 to get an invite.


----------



## JDLI

Rab nawaz said:


> Go to the document attach section and upload a PDF document there along with all details and dont worry about the status of the application even it says received case officer may already going through yours attach documents and he or she will definately respond to yours job offer opportunity. Make sure yours company will respond them in case they will call them for verfication as you know tons of fake experience holders with dozens of forged documents were keep targeting 489 to get an invite.


Ok sure. Thanks for your info


----------



## Rab nawaz

JDLI said:


> Ok sure. Thanks for your info


Are you onshore client ?


----------



## JDLI

Rab nawaz said:


> Are you onshore client ?


No, Offshore


----------



## Rab nawaz

JDLI said:


> No, Offshore


Great as this will justify yours relavant experience authenticity as well and case officer will definately acknowledge this. Best of luck


----------



## JDLI

Rab nawaz said:


> Great as this will justify yours relavant experience authenticity as well and case officer will definately acknowledge this. Best of luck


Thanks


----------



## AP SINGH

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to clarify. I got an employment offer but my 489 visa is still in processing.
> 
> if i notify to Immigration, will they process my visa faster than usual?


Congratulations on receiving employment offer.
Can u please share how u got this job and what's Ur job code and is Ur employer in regional area ?


----------



## bnetkunt

Hi Guys,

Can you please help
Age:27
Experience:4.5 years
Occupation: Software Engineer
Education: Engineering in Electronics
PTE:90

Will I be eligible for 489

Regards,
Bharath


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JDLI

AP SINGH said:


> Congratulations on receiving employment offer.
> Can u please share how u got this job and what's Ur job code and is Ur employer in regional area ?


Hi 

Thanks 

I am a quantity surveyor 
Queensland 
i just applied through Seek.com


----------



## Rab nawaz

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you please help
> Age:27
> Experience:4.5 years
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Education: Engineering in Electronics
> PTE:90
> 
> Will I be eligible for 489
> 
> Regards,
> Bharath
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Inbox me.


----------



## mahajan.divij37

Hello Guys,

I am on 489 visa and I am getting married in few months. How can I add my spouse on this visa and what's the fees?


----------



## Smarffy

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I am on 489 visa and I am getting married in few months. How can I add my spouse on this visa and what's the fees?




Subsequent entrant visa. It has same fees as 489. Check on immi website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrspiggy

Any good news from anyone today?


----------



## Patilhema

Couple of grants I could notice in immitracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doraemei

Patilhema said:


> Couple of grants I could notice in immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Any grants for applicants who lodged in December 2018?


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Doraemei said:


> Any grants for applicants who lodged in December 2018?


I m a november applicant...dont know when i will receive grant😥...


----------



## Patilhema

Doraemei said:


> Any grants for applicants who lodged in December 2018?




Nope not for December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patilhema

Gurpreet kaur said:


> I m a november applicant...dont know when i will receive grant...




November lodged guys are getting, you will also get it soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Patilhema said:


> November lodged guys are getting, you will also get it soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for ur kind words😀
Really needed this ....


----------



## Doraemei

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any grants for applicants who lodged in December 2018?
> 
> 
> 
> I m a november applicant...dont know when i will receive grant😥...
Click to expand...

Hopefully you’ll get yours pretty soon since it’s mentioned that most Nov applicants have been receiving their grant. 

I just checked with my migration agent. So far, no case officer has contacted them. Status is still “received”. I lodged on 11/12/18.


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Doraemei said:


> Hopefully you’ll get yours pretty soon since it’s mentioned that most Nov applicants have been receiving their grant.
> 
> I just checked with my migration agent. So far, no case officer has contacted them. Status is still “received”. I lodged on 11/12/18.


May u also get ur grant fast...


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Can any body tell..
Ceiling for 489 for 2019 has reached...
What does this means..
Does this has any relevance on people like us who are waiting for 489 visa or for those who are yet to submit an exoression of interest?


----------



## mrspiggy

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Can any body tell..
> Ceiling for 489 for 2019 has reached...
> What does this means..
> Does this has any relevance on people like us who are waiting for 489 visa or for those who are yet to submit an exoression of interest?


May I know where did you get the information from?


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

mrspiggy said:


> May I know where did you get the information from?


Actually i was going through immitracker and randomely checking other people's questions and answers...there i cane across this question...


----------



## Jonny Walker

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Can any body tell..
> Ceiling for 489 for 2019 has reached...
> What does this means..
> Does this has any relevance on people like us who are waiting for 489 visa or for those who are yet to submit an exoression of interest?


Hi there,

Please be informed that *Occupation ceilings do not apply to State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.*

BTW, you are thinking alot, don't do that............you are November applicant and therefore next in line for the Iron Throne. Best of luck


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Jonny Walker said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please be informed that *Occupation ceilings do not apply to State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.*
> 
> BTW, you are thinking alot, don't do that............you are November applicant and therefore next in line for the Iron Throne. Best of luck


Hahaha...
And thanks 😀


----------



## mrspiggy

Jonny Walker said:


> Gurpreet kaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any body tell..
> Ceiling for 489 for 2019 has reached...
> What does this means..
> Does this has any relevance on people like us who are waiting for 489 visa or for those who are yet to submit an exoression of interest?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Please be informed that *Occupation ceilings do not apply to State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.*
> 
> BTW, you are thinking alot, don't do that............you are November applicant and therefore next in line for the Iron Throne. Best of luck
Click to expand...

Thanks Jonny Walker.


----------



## mrspiggy

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Jonny Walker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Please be informed that *Occupation ceilings do not apply to State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.*
> 
> BTW, you are thinking alot, don't do that............you are November applicant and therefore next in line for the Iron Throne. Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha...
> And thanks 😀
Click to expand...

Let's wait together. We are all here to support one another.


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

mrspiggy said:


> Let's wait together. We are all here to support one another.


Yes ofcourse my dear friend...


----------



## Winsat

Guys, What is the latest points for invite and invitation round Please? any chances for a engineering technologist to any state with 65 points through 190 (with State points).


Engineering Technologist-233914
Age-30
PTE-10
Edu-15
Exp-5
FS-10
Total-70

EOI Submitted: 19/04/2019 (489 Family Sponser)
ITA-??


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Guys...
I just got my grant...
😀


----------



## anhad18

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Guys...
> 
> I just got my grant...


Congrats gurpreet

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mrspiggy

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Guys...
> I just got my grant...
> 😀


Congrats!!


----------



## jaiswra1

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Guys...
> I just got my grant...
> 😀


Congratulations Bro


----------



## Patilhema

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Thanks for ur kind words
> 
> Really needed this ....




Congrats Gurpreet. Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shree432

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Guys...
> I just got my grant...
> 😀


OMG such a great news you lifted my spirits .

Hearty congrats


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Thanks everyone...
Passing the luck to this forum ...
Amen...


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

shree432 said:


> OMG such a great news you lifted my spirits .
> 
> Hearty congrats


Thanks bro...


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Jonny Walker said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please be informed that *Occupation ceilings do not apply to State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.*
> 
> BTW, you are thinking alot, don't do that............you are November applicant and therefore next in line for the Iron Throne. Best of luck


Hi buddy..
Ur reply brought me grant...😇


----------



## Doraemei

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Jonny Walker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Please be informed that *Occupation ceilings do not apply to State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.*
> 
> BTW, you are thinking alot, don't do that............you are November applicant and therefore next in line for the Iron Throne. Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> Hi buddy..
> Ur reply brought me grant...😇
Click to expand...

p

CONGRATULATIONS! Happy for you! You can sleep well from now on. 🤭


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie

Hi Gurpreet
Can you please share when did you lodge your visa and was it on or offshore?
I 've lodged in November aswell and so far there is no news


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie

And many congratulations


----------



## Niks_Nik

I have applied for 489 Visa on 02nd Jan.....seems like I will have to wait for 2 more months..... guys could u please tell how to get into watsapp group and is that ok if I call DIBP to get the status.... I hired an agent and they are no CO has been assigned till now ....

Requesting ur valuable guidance .....


----------



## Niks_Nik

Gurpreet Kaur 

Congratulations..... god bless u always.... u cracked it finally


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Niks_Nik said:


> Gurpreet Kaur
> 
> Congratulations..... god bless u always.... u cracked it finally


Thanks buddy for ur kind wishes...
May god speed up ur visa grant ...


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Niks_Nik said:


> I have applied for 489 Visa on 02nd Jan.....seems like I will have to wait for 2 more months..... guys could u please tell how to get into watsapp group and is that ok if I call DIBP to get the status.... I hired an agent and they are no CO has been assigned till now ....
> 
> Requesting ur valuable guidance .....


I dont think u shud contact dibp ...just wait my dear.....as u applied in jan...give a little more time...
U will get it ...


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

AlphaBravoCharlie said:


> Hi Gurpreet
> Can you please share when did you lodge your visa and was it on or offshore?
> I 've lodged in November aswell and so far there is no news


Applied on 16 nov...offshore...
When did u apply?


----------



## lamngoc

JDLI said:


> Hi Rab Nawaz
> 
> as spoken to employer, they will send me an offer letter next week.
> 
> may i know how to notify to the immigration?
> 
> do i need to e mail them? is there any e mail address for this
> 
> Thanks


Hi JDLI,

I post this from another thread but repost here as it may be helpful for you:

"I was told of one similar case by the person herself:

- She was waiting for 489 (already got CO contact and provided requested doc). 
- Waiting for a bit long, her potential employer called DHA himself and got advice to issued a letter to DHA asking for higher priority of her visa. The employer explained in the letter that they had been searching local candidates without success and really needed her, and they were overloaded and might lose business opportunities...
- She attached the letter to the email she sent to those 2 address of DHA, explain the situation
- She got the visa 8 days later

So you could try this. But I understand that it could only work when a CO has been assigned for your application. If not assigned, then no CO to be escalated to."

The 2 email addresses members here often recommend (I am not able to post email address so use * instead of @): skilled.support*border.gov.au, gsm.allocated*homeaffairs.gov.au

Good luck!


----------



## Doraemei

Gurpreet kaur said:


> AlphaBravoCharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gurpreet
> Can you please share when did you lodge your visa and was it on or offshore?
> I 've lodged in November aswell and so far there is no news
> 
> 
> 
> Applied on 16 nov...offshore...
> When did u apply?
Click to expand...

I applied on 11 Dec, about a month after you. Hopefully I’ll get mine in a month’s time. 🙂 

Was your status at “received” from the day you lodged till you received your grant? My status is still at “received” though.


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie

I applied on 27 Nov. Application status is received and it's onshore application.


----------



## arnish.singh

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Guys...
> I just got my grant...
> 😀


Congrats........!!!!
which city u belong to ?


----------



## exfiltrate

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You just need the following info to import an application:
> Application ID, date of birth, travel document number and country for the main applicant
> 
> Just ask your agent for the Application ID (presumably you will know the other info) - and you should be able to import the application. If they are being uncooperative and you are not comfortable insisting that they pass that info to you, tell them it is for something else (a white lie), e.g. a prospective employer asked for proof that you have applied for PR.
> 
> Many applicants have imported their application only to realise their agent hasn't uploaded all the info they agreed to upload / haven't actioned requests for information etc.


Thanks for the information, highly useful! 
Any idea if importing the application has effects on the position in queue for processing etc etc?


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

AlphaBravoCharlie said:


> Hi Gurpreet
> Can you please share when did you lodge your visa and was it on or offshore?
> I 've lodged in November aswell and so far there is no news


Hi ..


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

AlphaBravoCharlie said:


> And many congratulations


Thanks bro...u r next😊


----------



## Doraemei

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Guys...
> I just got my grant...
> 😀


Congratulations! Happy for you! You can sleep well from now on! 🤭

Did you immi account status remain the same at “received” from the day tour lodged to the day you received your grant?


----------



## Jonny Walker

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Hi buddy..
> Ur reply brought me grant...😇


Congratulations Gurpreet...........Good to hear about your grant and best of luck for future. 
I reckoned your imminent grant was always on the cards, atleast the trend on immitraker suggests that currently November 2018 applicants are being processed for grants.


----------



## Niks_Nik

Hello guys

Is there anyway to check if my 489 visa application status at Immitracker? I tried checking in in-active cases, still didn’t find mine anywhere. 

I lodged on 02nd Jan

Thanks for your support and guidance


----------



## mariner2017

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Guys...
> 
> I just got my grant...


Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Niks_Nik said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Is there anyway to check if my 489 visa application status at Immitracker? I tried checking in in-active cases, still didn’t find mine anywhere.
> 
> I lodged on 02nd Jan
> 
> Thanks for your support and guidance


You yourself have to update ur case on immitracker...
Then according to current trends they suggest u a possibLe grant date😄


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Jonny Walker said:


> Congratulations Gurpreet...........Good to hear about your grant and best of luck for future.
> I reckoned your imminent grant was always on the cards, atleast the trend on immitraker suggests that currently November 2018 applicants are being processed for grants.


Yeah buddy...
U reckoned...i got ...
Thanks for the gud wishes...


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

arnish.singh said:


> Congrats........!!!!
> which city u belong to ?


Thanks Arnish...
cant get ur question?


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Doraemei said:


> Congratulations! Happy for you! You can sleep well from now on! 🤭
> 
> Did you immi account status remain the same at “received” from the day tour lodged to the day you received your grant?


No..i got 2 co contacts...


----------



## shree432

Do we have any grants for today ? Any news in watsapp group Smarffy


----------



## shree432

Gurpreet kaur said:


> No..i got 2 co contacts...


Can you please post your times as it will be helpful for others.


----------



## mrspiggy

Any good news today?


----------



## Rab nawaz

AlphaBravoCharlie said:


> I applied on 27 Nov. Application status is received and it's onshore application.


Mine 23rd november onshore no response at all status received

Roomfella onshore 2nd july 2018 status received 

Anotherfella onshore 22 september 2018 no response at all status received.


----------



## Kangdeep14

Rab nawaz said:


> AlphaBravoCharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 27 Nov. Application status is received and it's onshore application.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine 23rd november onshore no response at all status received
> 
> Roomfella onshore 2nd july 2018 status received
> 
> Anotherfella onshore 22 september 2018 no response at all status received.
Click to expand...

Hahahaha
Mine 15th Dec onshore. Local study local experience status still received


----------



## Kangdeep14

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Guys...
> I just got my grant...
> 😀


Congratulations Gurpeet Di
Welcome to Australia and good luck

What documents your CO ask?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hahahaha
> Mine 15th Dec onshore. Local study local experience status still received


Do not quote me as i didnt left any query for you.


----------



## JDLI

lamngoc said:


> Hi JDLI,
> 
> I post this from another thread but repost here as it may be helpful for you:
> 
> "I was told of one similar case by the person herself:
> 
> - She was waiting for 489 (already got CO contact and provided requested doc).
> - Waiting for a bit long, her potential employer called DHA himself and got advice to issued a letter to DHA asking for higher priority of her visa. The employer explained in the letter that they had been searching local candidates without success and really needed her, and they were overloaded and might lose business opportunities...
> - She attached the letter to the email she sent to those 2 address of DHA, explain the situation
> - She got the visa 8 days later
> 
> So you could try this. But I understand that it could only work when a CO has been assigned for your application. If not assigned, then no CO to be escalated to."
> 
> The 2 email addresses members here often recommend (I am not able to post email address so use * instead of @): skilled.support*border.gov.au, gsm.allocated*homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks a lot Lamngoc

i received a contract yesterday, today i will upload in Immi account (Additional document) and e mail to above e mail addresses 

Thanks


----------



## Kangdeep14

JDLI said:


> lamngoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JDLI,
> 
> I post this from another thread but repost here as it may be helpful for you:
> 
> "I was told of one similar case by the person herself:
> 
> - She was waiting for 489 (already got CO contact and provided requested doc).
> - Waiting for a bit long, her potential employer called DHA himself and got advice to issued a letter to DHA asking for higher priority of her visa. The employer explained in the letter that they had been searching local candidates without success and really needed her, and they were overloaded and might lose business opportunities...
> - She attached the letter to the email she sent to those 2 address of DHA, explain the situation
> - She got the visa 8 days later
> 
> So you could try this. But I understand that it could only work when a CO has been assigned for your application. If not assigned, then no CO to be escalated to."
> 
> The 2 email addresses members here often recommend (I am not able to post email address so use * instead of @): skilled.support*border.gov.au, gsm.allocated*homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Lamngoc
> 
> i received a contract yesterday, today i will upload in Immi account (Additional document) and e mail to above e mail addresses
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

When did you lodge your application?


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Kangdeep14 said:


> Congratulations Gurpeet Di
> Welcome to Australia and good luck
> 
> What documents your CO ask?


Thanks brother...
They asked for my ielts results again even though i have uploaded it...
May god speed up your grant.....


----------



## Kangdeep14

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Gurpeet Di
> Welcome to Australia and good luck
> 
> What documents your CO ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brother...
> They asked for my ielts results again even though i have uploaded it...
> May god speed up your grant.....
Click to expand...

Thanks Sister
When will you traveling to Australia ?
Let me know if need any help here in Australia


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Kangdeep14 said:


> Thanks Sister
> When will you traveling to Australia ?
> Let me know if need any help here in Australia


Veere..we r coming in july may be...are u in Adelaide?


----------



## Kangdeep14

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sister
> When will you traveling to Australia ?
> Let me know if need any help here in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> Veere..we r coming in july may be...are u in Adelaide?
Click to expand...

I’m in Melbourne


----------



## shree432

I got this doubt few days before.

Is there different CO or Visa officer teams to tackle 189,190 and 489 separately? Because I see 189 applicants are getting visas just in 2 or 3 months whereas 489 waiting times seems a bit long.

Any idea on that? Of course I know that it also varies from case to case basis how fast one can get the visa grant it but I am talking in general.


----------



## atulgupta225

Hi All,
As per current trend it seems that for 189 visa the call will come for 80+ points.
I have 75 points and looking for 489 visa as i don't want to loose points of my age because soon i will be reaching 39 age.
Could anyone help me in filing 489 visa and which region to choose for 2313 Software developer skills.
Also some one told me that best time to file 489 visa is in July.
So should i wait till July to file EOI for 489 visa.


----------



## anhad18

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi All,
> As per current trend it seems that for 189 visa the call will come for 80+ points.
> I have 75 points and looking for 489 visa as i don't want to loose points of my age because soon i will be reaching 39 age.
> Could anyone help me in filing 489 visa and which region to choose for 2313 Software developer skills.
> Also some one told me that best time to file 489 visa is in July.
> So should i wait till July to file EOI for 489 visa.


Have some patient , you still have one year. Apply for 190 rather than going on 489 and struggling again for PR for next few years

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi All,
> As per current trend it seems that for 189 visa the call will come for 80+ points.
> I have 75 points and looking for 489 visa as i don't want to loose points of my age because soon i will be reaching 39 age.
> Could anyone help me in filing 489 visa and which region to choose for 2313 Software developer skills.
> Also some one told me that best time to file 489 visa is in July.
> So should i wait till July to file EOI for 489 visa.


Hi atul...
Havent you heard about latest rules for australian immigration..they are going to reduce 189 /190 quota to almost half in coming november...u shud go for 489 anything can happen anytime...last year we applied for the exact same job code in july and got invited in september...and applied visa in november ...got grant in may...
South australia for ur job code is perfect...


----------



## Rab nawaz

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi All,
> As per current trend it seems that for 189 visa the call will come for 80+ points.
> I have 75 points and looking for 489 visa as i don't want to loose points of my age because soon i will be reaching 39 age.
> Could anyone help me in filing 489 visa and which region to choose for 2313 Software developer skills.
> Also some one told me that best time to file 489 visa is in July.
> So should i wait till July to file EOI for 489 visa.


Go for it 75 or 80 points arnt gonna help you when the whole titanic is sinking and they dont care how hard you have earned the points. At the moment they have only one visa for everone which is 489 so either keep it or fly back to home country. If you do have professional experience these remote region wont give you any big opportunity at all but if you just wanna land here at any cost well in that case you may try adelaide for 190/489, NT, rivena region, bowral region, central west, orana region, tasmania, and geelong.
Go to google type yours anzo code with delta immigration and the first link will tell you every single details of yours occupation, points required, available states, cost, processing time. Further, there is no best time to apply for these long term 489 visas where it may take 4 to 5 years to get 887 which is called PR visa.


----------



## aerohit

When it says 70 points required, does this include or exclude state nomination points?


----------



## Rab nawaz

aerohit said:


> When it says 70 points required, does this include or exclude state nomination points?


For 189 it is 70 points 
For 190 it is 75 points
For 489 it is 80 points

Very exceptional they will offer you 190 if you dont have band 8 8 8 8 and professional experience. 189 is open game with competitive cut offs. 489 is on offer come and get it any time anywhere.


----------



## atulgupta225

Rab nawaz said:


> Go for it 75 or 80 points arnt gonna help you when the whole titanic is sinking and they dont care how hard you have earned the points. At the moment they have only one visa for everone which is 489 so either keep it or fly back to home country. If you do have professional experience these remote region wont give you any big opportunity at all but if you just wanna land here at any cost well in that case you may try adelaide for 190/489, NT, rivena region, bowral region, central west, orana region, tasmania, and geelong.
> Go to google type yours anzo code with delta immigration and the first link will tell you every single details of yours occupation, points required, available states, cost, processing time. Further, there is no best time to apply for these long term 489 visas where it may take 4 to 5 years to get 887 which is called PR visa.



So in case i apply for 489 visa and got invite, will my previous EOI for 189/190 be valid.
As i am in doubt that may be i get invite for my 189/190 so bit confused to apply for 489 visa now.


----------



## Rab nawaz

atulgupta225 said:


> So in case i apply for 489 visa and got invite, will my previous EOI for 189/190 be valid.
> As i am in doubt that may be i get invite for my 189/190 so bit confused to apply for 489 visa now.


Those EOiS will stay in the system but the chances of getting another state nomination like 190 will be very slim as you already got a state nomination 489. 189 will always be open for you and this is what happen to me as my EOi for 189 is the only hope but at the moment am trying to hold this 489 visa so i can sit back and keep fighting for 189 direct PR instead of living here for another 4 to 5 years for nothing. What are yours cut offs and what is yours lodgement date?


----------



## aerohit

Rab nawaz said:


> For 189 it is 70 points
> For 190 it is 75 points
> For 489 it is 80 points
> 
> Very exceptional they will offer you 190 if you dont have band 8 8 8 8 and professional experience. 189 is open game with competitive cut offs. 489 is on offer come and get it any time anywhere.


Still confused.










When they say 70 or 80 points required, does it include 5 (190) or 10 (489) state points or does it exclude?


----------



## Rab nawaz

aerohit said:


> Still confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they say 70 or 80 points required, does it include 5 (190) 10 (489) state points or does it exclude?


When they say 70 points it doesnt include state nomination 5 points or regional sponsorship 10 points.


----------



## atulgupta225

Rab nawaz said:


> Those EOiS will stay in the system but the chances of getting another state nomination like 190 will be very slim as you already got a state nomination 489. 189 will always be open for you and this is what happen to me as my EOi for 189 is the only hope but at the moment am trying to hold this 489 visa so i can sit back and keep fighting for 189 direct PR instead of living here for another 4 to 5 years for nothing. What are yours cut offs and what is yours lodgement date?


My details:-
EOI submitted for 189/190 on 29/04/2019
Code = 2613 Software developer
Points = 75 for 189 and 80 with 190 (SA, NSW and Victoria)
Age=25 [ my current age is 37 years and going to 38 in Sept 2019]
English=20
Education=15
Work Exp=15


----------



## Rab nawaz

atulgupta225 said:


> My details:-
> EOI submitted for 189/190 on 29/04/2019
> Code = 2613 Software developer
> Points = 75 for 189 and 80 with 190 (SA, NSW and Victoria)
> Age=25 [ my current age is 37 years and going to 38 in Sept 2019]
> English=20
> Education=15
> Work Exp=15


There are strong chances SA may invite you in higher points category as they always love people with 85 or 90 points including state nomination but this offer is only available in certain occupation and am not sure about yours occupation but the link i have mentioned will lead you for all the information needed for different states.


----------



## Rab nawaz

i just chekced yes 2613 is available for higher points category and they were asking for 80 points including state nomination but you may have to show funds in yours account as there are very few jobs there and you may have to struggle for months and months to hunt a job. Funds will vary 15k to 20k AUD.


----------



## atulgupta225

Rab nawaz said:


> There are strong chances SA may invite you in higher points category as they always love people with 85 or 90 points including state nomination but this offer is only available in certain occupation and am not sure about yours occupation but the link i have mentioned will lead you for all the information needed for different states.


Thanks for the information.
I will now file 489 EOI for SA so that i can get 85 points (75 + 10 for 489)
Meanwhile I can have 189 option option.

Also someone suggested to got to Australia and give NATTI CCL test to get additional 5 points. What you say for this option


----------



## Rab nawaz

atulgupta225 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> I will now file 489 EOI for SA so that i can get 85 points (75 + 10 for 489)
> Meanwhile I can have 189 option option.
> 
> Also someone suggested to got to Australia and give NATTI CCL test to get additional 5 points. What you say for this option


Click for 190 as well as they were offering 190 for top clients with superior English and more than 5 years of experience along with maximum points so you will have PR in 8 months instead of 489 which isnt come close to yours individual skills and 75 points and you may have to wait for 4 to 5 years again. 489 was basically desighned for the people coudnt score more than 50 points with competent English 6 6 6 6 but due to unfair distribution of the quota and uncertain skill select tricks onshore people have no other option but to chose 489 and keep waiting for their other EOIs in the system.


----------



## laju1984

atulgupta225 said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those EOiS will stay in the system but the chances of getting another state nomination like 190 will be very slim as you already got a state nomination 489. 189 will always be open for you and this is what happen to me as my EOi for 189 is the only hope but at the moment am trying to hold this 489 visa so i can sit back and keep fighting for 189 direct PR instead of living here for another 4 to 5 years for nothing. What are yours cut offs and what is yours lodgement date?
> 
> 
> 
> My details:-
> EOI submitted for 189/190 on 29/04/2019
> Code = 2613 Software developer
> Points = 75 for 189 and 80 with 190 (SA, NSW and Victoria)
> Age=25 [ my current age is 37 years and going to 38 in Sept 2019]
> English=20
> Education=15
> Work Exp=15
Click to expand...

 U said before u going to be 39 soon, but here it's 38. Anyway till 39 year and 11 months the points stay same...so Dnt worry about points cut....Go for 189/ 190 both and wait for some time to grab either one......489 u can as a last option later on..........489 is called here temporary visa .....


----------



## shree432

shree432 said:


> I got this doubt few days before.
> 
> Is there different CO or Visa officer teams to tackle 189,190 and 489 separately? Because I see 189 applicants are getting visas just in 2 or 3 months whereas 489 waiting times seems a bit long.
> 
> Any idea on that? Of course I know that it also varies from case to case basis how fast one can get the visa grant it but I am talking in general.


Any one has knowledge on this !!


----------



## laju1984

shree432 said:


> shree432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got this doubt few days before.
> 
> Is there different CO or Visa officer teams to tackle 189,190 and 489 separately? Because I see 189 applicants are getting visas just in 2 or 3 months whereas 489 waiting times seems a bit long.
> 
> Any idea on that? Of course I know that it also varies from case to case basis how fast one can get the visa grant it but I am talking in general.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one has knowledge on this !!
Click to expand...

 There is nothing like a separate CO team for 189/190/ 489 ....That only one of the random thoughts comes in mind if u dnt have enough patience.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/Vis...riority-processing-for-skilled-migration.aspx

Above link says priority processing of visa class but practically it's not happening as it saying......Visa grant time depends on many factors so no point to make comparison.....


----------



## Chanelleswa

Has anyone recently received a 489 invitation from NT? What was your processing time from EOI to invitation if you were onshore?


----------



## NT2018

It depends on case by case. The time advertised by Migration NT is 1 month (for onshore applicants). I got it within 10 calendar days, on of my mate got within 3 days and another mate got it in 3 months. All were onshore. If your case is straight forward and you provide the required info quickly, it shouldn’t take too long. All the best.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Anyone overhere lodged between 20th of november 2018 to 30th november 2018.


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie

I did, on 27th Nov 2018


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie

Usually validation of character certificate or police check is upto 6 months, so can they or do they ask for fresh certificate if there is no outcome on application? Can someone suggest


----------



## Patilhema

AlphaBravoCharlie said:


> I did, on 27th Nov 2018




So yours is in queue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

AlphaBravoCharlie said:


> I did, on 27th Nov 2018


Ruined my case by an highly trained inexperience case officer who has no idea that pte portal online access isnt possible after 2 years but they have to use special access given by pte pearson. I have downloaded the details and sent to him to have a look and finalise my case and that was the reason he was delaying my case.


----------



## kc_muzik

Rab nawaz said:


> Click for 190 as well as they were offering 190 for top clients with superior English and more than 5 years of experience along with maximum points so you will have PR in 8 months instead of 489 which isnt come close to yours individual skills and 75 points and you may have to wait for 4 to 5 years again. 489 was basically desighned for the people coudnt score more than 50 points with competent English 6 6 6 6 but due to unfair distribution of the quota and uncertain skill select tricks onshore people have no other option but to chose 489 and keep waiting for their other EOIs in the system.



Hi Rab,

Just a clarification, if an occupation says "available for High Points but off shore candidates 489 visa only" (like in my case for 135112), I don't see a possibility to apply for 190 SA. Is that right? 

My total points are 80 with state nom (20 for Superior English, 10 points Work Exp). 

I see the same conditions for 2613 job codes, so was wondering if there's way for 190 SA.


----------



## Rab nawaz

kc_muzik said:


> Hi Rab,
> 
> Just a clarification, if an occupation says "available for High Points but off shore candidates 489 visa only" (like in my case for 135112), I don't see a possibility to apply for 190 SA. Is that right?
> 
> My total points are 80 with state nom (20 for Superior English, 10 points Work Exp).
> 
> I see the same conditions for 2613 job codes, so was wondering if there's way for 190 SA.


Go to their local website migration south Australia and read all those details or ring them up as the contact no is given at the bottom. Am an accounting graduate so not having much idea about other occupations.


----------



## mrspiggy

Rab nawaz said:


> AlphaBravoCharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, on 27th Nov 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Ruined my case by an highly trained inexperience case officer who has no idea that pte portal online access isnt possible after 2 years but they have to use special access given by pte pearson. I have downloaded the details and sent to him to have a look and finalise my case and that was the reason he was delaying my case.
Click to expand...

You have CO contact already?


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Rab nawaz said:


> Ruined my case by an highly trained inexperience case officer who has no idea that pte portal online access isnt possible after 2 years but they have to use special access given by pte pearson. I have downloaded the details and sent to him to have a look and finalise my case and that was the reason he was delaying my case.


I really hope you get the grant brother...this is very frustrating if case officer asks for stupid things and unnecessarily delaying the grant...


----------



## Gurpreet kaur

Rab nawaz said:


> Ruined my case by an highly trained inexperience case officer who has no idea that pte portal online access isnt possible after 2 years but they have to use special access given by pte pearson. I have downloaded the details and sent to him to have a look and finalise my case and that was the reason he was delaying my case.


When did this happen? ..i min the case officer contact..


----------



## Rab nawaz

Gurpreet kaur said:


> When did this happen? ..i min the case officer contact..


I contacted them today again so eventually he opened my case but he was already hell confuse and wasnt responding to my case untill I jumped in and explained to him regarding those recent changes done by pte pearson and how to access the report after 2 years. Further, now he is gonna get back to me in 5 working days which would be a grant. Already wasted my 5 months and $14000 in his confusion instead of asking me or calling pte pearson he was just sitting there dealing with other cases.


----------



## Rab nawaz

One more thing for everyone initial assessment doesnt mean they havnt requested any document or received doesnt mean they havnt requested any document. Keep checking yours messages there could be any document request without any email or status update. Further assessment is an auto generated status as soon candidate will reply to any document request system
Will change into further assessment.


----------



## Doraemei

Rab nawaz said:


> AlphaBravoCharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, on 27th Nov 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Ruined my case by an highly trained inexperience case officer who has no idea that pte portal online access isnt possible after 2 years but they have to use special access given by pte pearson. I have downloaded the details and sent to him to have a look and finalise my case and that was the reason he was delaying my case.
Click to expand...


Hi Rab,

Where and how did you get the PTE access link? I took my PTE on 17/9/17 and it will be 2 years in September this year. 

Also, what’s the number you call to enquirer about your application status/progress?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Doraemei said:


> Hi Rab,
> 
> Where and how did you get the PTE access link? I took my PTE on 17/9/17 and it will be 2 years in September this year.
> 
> Also, what’s the number you call to enquirer about your application status/progress?


If the case isnt opened yet, just leave a note for yours agent to remind them pte pearson has given special access to DOHA to verify pte results online for more than 3 years but the candidate cannot access the report after 2 years. Some case officer will request this error then fall a sleep for 5 months again and you will have no idea what is going on behind the doors. I dont wanna take you into further details as yours case isnt messed up yet.


----------



## mrspiggy

Rab nawaz said:


> Gurpreet kaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did this happen? ..i min the case officer contact..
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted them today again so eventually he opened my case but he was already hell confuse and wasnt responding to my case untill I jumped in and explained to him regarding those recent changes done by pte pearson and how to access the report after 2 years. Further, now he is gonna get back to me in 5 working days which would be a grant. Already wasted my 5 months and $14000 in his confusion instead of asking me or calling pte pearson he was just sitting there dealing with other cases.
Click to expand...

Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## Agronomist

mrspiggy said:


> Hope you get your grant soon.


any update on your case ?


----------



## mrspiggy

Agronomist said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get your grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> any update on your case ?
Click to expand...

Hi Agronomist, no updates yet. What about yours?


----------



## Agronomist

mrspiggy said:


> Hi Agronomist, no updates yet. What about yours?


Hi,
Same here no updates.


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie

@ Rab Nawaz
My PTE is also more than 2 years old and I have not been contacted by them yet. Do you reckon I should leave them any note? How can I leave them note.


----------



## Atiqa

Hi, I have uploaded my PTE score card while 489 visa application. Do case officers ask for the submission via PTE portal? Or they have access to PTE score card validation system?? 
I want to submit it without the request of my case officer for an anticipated direct grant. how can I send it? 
Regards


----------



## shree432

Rab nawaz said:


> I contacted them today again so eventually he opened my case but he was already hell confuse and wasnt responding to my case untill I jumped in and explained to him regarding those recent changes done by pte pearson and how to access the report after 2 years. Further, now he is gonna get back to me in 5 working days which would be a grant. Already wasted my 5 months and $14000 in his confusion instead of asking me or calling pte pearson he was just sitting there dealing with other cases.


Rab Nawaz,

We were in the assumption that you never had contact from Immigration. So if possible please let us know your visa lodged date when was was first CO contact and also what the initial requirement they asked for. 

Apart from this how did you manage to contact the case officer directly. I am aware of the general Australia immigration number.

Thanks,


----------



## Kangdeep14

Hey
Any update for dec applicants ?
Lodged on 15 Dec onshore local regional study local experience. Regional job offer. 
Other fella lodged 1 Dec. still status recieved


----------



## Inintuk

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You just need the following info to import an application:
> Application ID, date of birth, travel document number and country for the main applicant
> 
> Just ask your agent for the Application ID (presumably you will know the other info) - and you should be able to import the application. If they are being uncooperative and you are not comfortable insisting that they pass that info to you, tell them it is for something else (a white lie), e.g. a prospective employer asked for proof that you have applied for PR.
> 
> Many applicants have imported their application only to realise their agent hasn't uploaded all the info they agreed to upload / haven't actioned requests for information etc.



Hi 

I have two questions about what happens when an application is imported. Can the agent notice that i have imported the application? If i import my application can that prevent the agent from continuing his task on the application?


----------



## rd85164

Hey All,

Please start using your signature in all your posts so other fellow members can see. This is useful to all as people get important insight from these details.
I was a 489 visa holder for the Far South Coast. Anyone with any questions about the process or anyone headed to Far South Coast are welcome to connect here.

Cheers!! 
Rahul.


----------



## vattic

quick question, I have ticked both SC 190, SC 489 (state sponsorship). when an invitation come for SC 489, Is it possible to reject that and wait for SC 190? Do I have to un-tick the 489?

Regards,
Vattic


----------



## mrspiggy

Any good news today?


----------



## arnish.singh

rd85164 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Please start using your signature in all your posts so other fellow members can see. This is useful to all as people get important insight from these details.
> I was a 489 visa holder for the Far South Coast. Anyone with any questions about the process or anyone headed to Far South Coast are welcome to connect here.
> 
> Cheers!!
> Rahul.


Thanks for offering help
In FAR SOUTH COAST , Full Time jobs available or not ??
so one can apply for PR later on after fulfill full time job condition

Thanks


----------



## palathi

arnish.singh said:


> Thanks for offering help
> In FAR SOUTH COAST , Full Time jobs available or not ??
> so one can apply for PR later on after fulfill full time job condition
> 
> Thanks


can you let us know how this FSC region is?

I have logged on Jan 15th 2019 and waiting for visa for FSC. Just curious to know about this region - jobs, rent, schools.


----------



## laju1984

rd85164 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Please start using your signature in all your posts so other fellow members can see. This is useful to all as people get important insight from these details.
> I was a 489 visa holder for the Far South Coast. Anyone with any questions about the process or anyone headed to Far South Coast are welcome to connect here.
> 
> Cheers!!
> Rahul.


 when u going to file 887 ??


----------



## asifsiyal

Help required.

CO requested medical and police clearance certificates again.

I am confused, whether I need to provide police clearance from all places where I have lived in last 10 years or only from my current place.

I had already provided them police clearance from all my locations, now they have requested again as previous certificates has been expired.


----------



## shree432

Hi,

Once I login into my ImmiAccount I see the below 

Myname
skilled migration
Received

Reference number : EGXXXXX Last Updated: 19th Feb 2019
Type: Points based skilled migration visa Date submitted : 26th Jan 2019

Actually my agent has uploaded few documents on 10th May 2019. so I was expecting the "Last updated" as 10th May 2019, but not sure why its showing as 19th Feb 2019.

I have asked my agent about it and he says that it might that Visa officer maybe querying with Embassy office in Delhi for some information which I felt is not correct reason for the above.He also said that when the visa officer is doubt about any verification they will contact Delhi office for the same.

Do you guys have any idea why its showing last updated like this?

Thanks,


----------



## stifo2012

Gurpreet kaur said:


> Guys...
> I just got my grant...
> 😀


Congrats


----------



## asifsiyal

shree432 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Once I login into my ImmiAccount I see the below
> 
> Myname
> skilled migration
> Received
> 
> Reference number : EGXXXXX Last Updated: 19th Feb 2019
> Type: Points based skilled migration visa Date submitted : 26th Jan 2019
> 
> Actually my agent has uploaded few documents on 10th May 2019. so I was expecting the "Last updated" as 10th May 2019, but not sure why its showing as 19th Feb 2019.
> 
> I have asked my agent about it and he says that it might that Visa officer maybe querying with Embassy office in Delhi for some information which I felt is not correct reason for the above.He also said that when the visa officer is doubt about any verification they will contact Delhi office for the same.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea why its showing last updated like this?
> 
> Thanks,


Last updated when CO do any activity on your application.


----------



## shree432

asifsiyal said:


> Last updated when CO do any activity on your application.



Thanks for quick reply. I dont have any messages or request from CO, so how can we know what is being expected by CO?


----------



## stifo2012

shree432 said:


> Thanks for quick reply. I dont have any messages or request from CO, so how can we know what is being expected by CO?


The CO will send a mail to you asking for whatsoever additional information needed to finalize your application.


----------



## asifsiyal

shree432 said:


> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last updated when CO do any activity on your application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for quick reply. I dont have any messages or request from CO, so how can we know what is being expected by CO?
Click to expand...

Ideal situation lodge complete application A-Z, so when CO check application he don't find anything missing. No one can guess what is happening behind the doors or when CO will check the application next time.


----------



## shree432

stifo2012 said:


> The CO will send a mail to you asking for whatsoever additional information needed to finalize your application.


Actually the email given was my agent email. I have asked him to check for it.

Also I would like to know when CO ask information wouldn't that be updated in Immiaccount --> View details --> Messages section?

will it be direct contact between and applicant email (agent in my case) and no updates in Immiaccount I mean.

Thanks,


----------



## asifsiyal

shree432 said:


> stifo2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CO will send a mail to you asking for whatsoever additional information needed to finalize your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the email given was my agent email. I have asked him to check for it.
> 
> Also I would like to know when CO ask information wouldn't that be updated in Immiaccount --> View details --> Messages section?
> 
> will it be direct contact between and applicant email (agent in my case) and no updates in Immiaccount I mean.
> 
> Thanks,
Click to expand...

Yes, it should be there, if CO has requested any information.


----------



## Rab nawaz

What can you expect when a case officer dont know that pte is valid for 3 years for skilled migration and valid for 2 years for study purpose. Case officer has no idea how to use special access given by pre pearson, case officer has no idea he can call pte with the reference number written on the top right corner of the score report. Instead of doing the job keep requesting for the same document and putting further assessments on application for no reason is the new trend.


----------



## JDLI

Did anyone notice that 489 processing time changed to ""There are no standard processing times available for this pathway"".

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-regional-provisional-489


----------



## NT2018

shree432 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Once I login into my ImmiAccount I see the below
> 
> Myname
> skilled migration
> Received
> 
> Reference number : EGXXXXX Last Updated: 19th Feb 2019
> Type: Points based skilled migration visa Date submitted : 26th Jan 2019
> 
> Actually my agent has uploaded few documents on 10th May 2019. so I was expecting the "Last updated" as 10th May 2019, but not sure why its showing as 19th Feb 2019.
> 
> I have asked my agent about it and he says that it might that Visa officer maybe querying with Embassy office in Delhi for some information which I felt is not correct reason for the above.He also said that when the visa officer is doubt about any verification they will contact Delhi office for the same.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea why its showing last updated like this?
> 
> Thanks,



Hi

Last updated date doesn’t matter. This has happend with me. CO requested a document in march 2019, but the last updated date is Dec 2018. I have uploaded doc in March 2019 but the last updated date is still Dec 2018. Even Immi acc status is still received despite CO hs asked for info and that info has been provided. Just make sure your documents are attached and received on the date you have mentioned. You can go to attach documents section in immi account to find out. 

My timeline to give people an idea

Application Lodged 23 nov 18
Co contact (asked for spouse functional English) 5 march 19
Doc upload 15 march 19

Still waiting for grant (hopefully soon)


----------



## Rab nawaz

NT2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> Last updated date doesn’t matter. This has happend with me. CO requested a document in march 2019, but the last updated date is Dec 2018. I have uploaded doc in March 2019 but the last updated date is still Dec 2018. Even Immi acc status is still received despite CO hs asked for info and that info has been provided. Just make sure your documents are attached and received on the date you have mentioned. You can go to attach documents section in immi account to find out.
> 
> My timeline to give people an idea
> 
> Application Lodged 23 nov 18
> Co contact (asked for spouse functional English) 5 march 19
> Doc upload 15 march 19
> 
> Still waiting for grant (hopefully soon)


Mine same 23rd of november, 13th of may he has request for something totally irrelavant for the candidate and he could do in 2 minutes via his phone or computer and now the status is gone in further assessments and I have no idea how long it will take him to do this 2 minutes job. Document requested but status was still initial assessments untill I have replied to his query and now the status is gone into further assessments.


----------



## NT2018

Rab nawaz said:


> NT2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Last updated date doesn’t matter. This has happend with me. CO requested a document in march 2019, but the last updated date is Dec 2018. I have uploaded doc in March 2019 but the last updated date is still Dec 2018. Even Immi acc status is still received despite CO hs asked for info and that info has been provided. Just make sure your documents are attached and received on the date you have mentioned. You can go to attach documents section in immi account to find out.
> 
> My timeline to give people an idea
> 
> Application Lodged 23 nov 18
> Co contact (asked for spouse functional English) 5 march 19
> Doc upload 15 march 19
> 
> Still waiting for grant (hopefully soon)
> 
> 
> 
> Mine same 23rd of november, 13th of may he has request for something totally irrelavant for the candidate and he could do in 2 minutes via his phone or computer and now the status is gone in further assessments and I have no idea how long it will take him to do this 2 minutes job. Document requested but status was still initial assessments untill I have replied to his query and now the status is gone into further assessments.
Click to expand...

You will get your grant very soon. I found out from your last post that you contacted your CO via phone. Which number did you ring? And what processing office your case is? My processing office is Adelaide. I am thinking to ring the office and ask for follow up because it’s been over two months they asked for info and it’s been provided already!

Best of luck to you btw..


----------



## Rab nawaz

Believe me you dont wanna contact them as it will delay the process and you will be completely helpless. The best thing is to keep sitting back and praying for the grant as this is completely luck based system where experienced case officer can fix the case within weeks and
Inexperience case officers can ruin the simplest cases given to them.


----------



## Jonny Walker

*489 Visa - Current Timelines*

An summary of November 2018 cases as reported on Immitraker:

Total Applications: *57*
Grants: 25 (*46.3%*)
CO Contacts: 15 (*27.8%*)
Still Waiting: 14 (*25.9%*) 

Nothing reported so far for December applicants but the *ball for majority of November people is really rolling fast now*. Like I said before, December folks should expect something within a month now. :clock:

Finally, I would really appreciate certain people here to remain *POSITIVE* and stop cursing the system again and again and again and again........A pessimist only causes frustration to the people here........so start looking at the half full portion of the glass.

Best of luck for the grants to all of us :amen:


----------



## shree432

NT2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> Last updated date doesn’t matter. This has happend with me. CO requested a document in march 2019, but the last updated date is Dec 2018. I have uploaded doc in March 2019 but the last updated date is still Dec 2018. Even Immi acc status is still received despite CO hs asked for info and that info has been provided. Just make sure your documents are attached and received on the date you have mentioned. You can go to attach documents section in immi account to find out.
> 
> My timeline to give people an idea
> 
> Application Lodged 23 nov 18
> Co contact (asked for spouse functional English) 5 march 19
> Doc upload 15 march 19
> 
> Still waiting for grant (hopefully soon)


Thanks NT2018 and Rab Nawaz for confirming the "last updated" status doesnt matter. In the mean while I have checked with my agent if he received any email and he also said that "last updated" doesn't mean that CO will ask applicant information, he may doing some Back ground verification as well..

Anyways with these replies I felt that I just have to stay calm and just stand in queue. 

--------------------------------

Applied for 489 on Jan 26th 2019
Job offer on April 4th 2019
Informed DIBP about the job offer on April 10th 2019
Waiting for the Grant......


----------



## Rab nawaz

shree432 said:


> Thanks NT2018 and Rab Nawaz for confirming the "last updated" status doesnt matter. In the mean while I have checked with my agent if he received any email and he also said that "last updated" doesn't mean that CO will ask applicant information, he may doing some Back ground verification as well..
> 
> Anyways with these replies I felt that I just have to stay calm and just stand in queue.
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Applied for 489 on Jan 26th 2019
> Job offer on April 4th 2019
> Informed DIBP about the job offer on April 10th 2019
> Waiting for the Grant......


Never believe in any status as it is computer generated all the time
And they will never let you know about real time activities. Keep checking messages everyday so you ill come to know what is going on and if there is document request pending.


----------



## Doraemei

Jonny Walker said:


> An summary of November 2018 cases as reported on Immitraker:
> 
> Total Applications: *57*
> Grants: 25 (*46.3%*)
> CO Contacts: 15 (*27.8%*)
> Still Waiting: 14 (*25.9%*)
> 
> Nothing reported so far for December applicants but the *ball for majority of November people is really rolling fast now*. Like I said before, December folks should expect something within a month now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I would really appreciate certain people here to remain *POSITIVE* and stop cursing the system again and again and again and again........A pessimist only causes frustration to the people here........so start looking at the half full portion of the glass.
> 
> Best of luck for the grants to all of us


Thanks so much for the effort to come up with the statistics. Let’s all wait patiently for our grant and encourage one another here. We do need lots of positive vibe here in this period of time. All the best, folks! More good news are on the way, definitely! 

.....

EOI lodged in Sept 2018
ITA received on Nov 2018
489 Lodged on 11 Dec 2018
No CO contact yet. Awaiting grant.


----------



## Doraemei

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey
> Any update for dec applicants ?
> Lodged on 15 Dec onshore local regional study local experience. Regional job offer.
> Other fella lodged 1 Dec. still status recieved


Hi Kangdeep14,

I lodged mine 489 for NSW Southern Inland on 11 Dec 2018. Status is “received” still. My agent also mentioned that there’s no CO contact nor email from anyone so far. Let’s remain hopeful. I believe our grants are in the queue already. All the best.

...........
EOI lodged in Sept 2018
ITA received on Nov 2018
489 Lodged on 11 Dec 2018


----------



## asifsiyal

I have submitted form"Notification of changes and circumstances", I didn't find any option to attach supporting document, where I should attach supporting documents?


----------



## Atiqa

You can do it in the “update details” in your immi account. You can see the changes in circumstances form there. Regards


----------



## asifsiyal

Atiqa said:


> You can do it in the â€œupdate detailsâ€Â� in your immi account. You can see the changes in circumstances form there. Regards


Update details - Notification of changes in circumstances. No option found to attach documents.


----------



## Atiqa

You don’t need to attach any form but to type the updated information. There are two fields Whats new and what have changed. 
Regards


----------



## lupilipid

Hey guys,

I lodged my 489 Family sponsored visa yesterday. According to this thread, November 2018 applicants are getting their grant now. I read somewhere that offshore applicants have a shorter wait period than onshore applicants. Is it true?

Does the waiting period differ for Regional Sponsored and Family Sponsored streams?

I finally got an invite after over 2 years of struggle. I hope it works out.


----------



## asifsiyal

lupilipid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I lodged my 489 Family sponsored visa yesterday. According to this thread, November 2018 applicants are getting their grant now. I read somewhere that offshore applicants have a shorter wait period than onshore applicants. Is it true?
> 
> Does the waiting period differ for Regional Sponsored and Family Sponsored streams?
> 
> I finally got an invite after over 2 years of struggle. I hope it works out.


Attach all documents as soon as possible including Medical and Police certificate. If CO check your application nothing should be missing.


----------



## lupilipid

^If it's a 12 month (or more) wait, medical and police certificate would expire and I would have to do them again. I want to confirm the average processing time first.


----------



## laju1984

lupilipid said:


> ^If it's a 12 month (or more) wait, medical and police certificate would expire and I would have to do them again. I want to confirm the average processing time first.


 No body can confirm it.....


----------



## NT2018

Rab nawaz said:


> Believe me you dont wanna contact them as it will delay the process and you will be completely helpless. The best thing is to keep sitting back and praying for the grant as this is completely luck based system where experienced case officer can fix the case within weeks and
> Inexperience case officers can ruin the
> simplest cases given to them.



I don’t think so.. I had contacted immigration regarding my study visa couple years back because they kept me waiting for almost 5 months just for a study visa and the day I called them I got a grant after few hours. Anyway I just wanted to know if there is any Direct number for processing office? Else I will call them on general number and try to connect.

Cheers


----------



## Kangdeep14

Doraemei said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> Any update for dec applicants ?
> Lodged on 15 Dec onshore local regional study local experience. Regional job offer.
> Other fella lodged 1 Dec. still status recieved
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kangdeep14,
> 
> I lodged mine 489 for NSW Southern Inland on 11 Dec 2018. Status is “received” still. My agent also mentioned that there’s no CO contact nor email from anyone so far. Let’s remain hopeful. I believe our grants are in the queue already. All the best.
> 
> ...........
> EOI lodged in Sept 2018
> ITA received on Nov 2018
> 489 Lodged on 11 Dec 2018
Click to expand...

Hey
489 Southern Inland
I lodged EOI on 30th Nov 2018
ITA Received on 6th Dec 2018
489 lodged on 15th Dec 2018
Medical done on 31st Dec 2018
Occupation Chef


----------



## asifsiyal

Atiqa said:


> You donâ€™️t need to attach any form but to type the updated information. There are two fields Whats new and what have changed.
> Regards


Thx


----------



## rd85164

arnish.singh said:


> Thanks for offering help
> In FAR SOUTH COAST , Full Time jobs available or not ??
> so one can apply for PR later on after fulfill full time job condition
> 
> Thanks


Jobs are available here. If you're after IT or Engineering jobs, not so many to go around. Common jobs are available easy as long as you can impress the person interviewing you and have persistence.

You can easily do multiple part time jobs and make up your hours. 

That being said, It all depends on you. How tough you are and how you look at things when things don't go the way you want them to go.

Hope that helps.
Cheers!!!


----------



## rd85164

palathi said:


> can you let us know how this FSC region is?
> 
> I have logged on Jan 15th 2019 and waiting for visa for FSC. Just curious to know about this region - jobs, rent, schools.


Jobs are easy if you can impress the person interviewing you. Impression can be visible, with words or with your experience. Not too many immigrants here so people would prefer if you don't have a strong/thick accent.

Schools are okay I guess as I don;t have school age kids so unsure but I hear decent reviews from people who do have kids.

Rent is okay when you compare it to Sydney (atleast in my town and region) Far South Coast covers is about 500 KM or more so rent could vary. Expect rent to be around $300 per week for a decent 2/3 bedroom house. Could be less if you're single and live in a shared house.

Hope that helps.
Cheers.


----------



## rd85164

laju1984 said:


> when u going to file 887 ??


887 applied for in September 2018


----------



## anhad18

rd85164 said:


> Jobs are easy if you can impress the person interviewing you. Impression can be visible, with words or with your experience. Not too many immigrants here so people would prefer if you don't have a strong/thick accent.
> 
> 
> 
> Schools are okay I guess as I don;t have school age kids so unsure but I hear decent reviews from people who do have kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Rent is okay when you compare it to Sydney (atleast in my town and region) Far South Coast covers is about 500 KM or more so rent could vary. Expect rent to be around $300 per week for a decent 2/3 bedroom house. Could be less if you're single and live in a shared house.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi thanks for sharing info.

What kind of common jobs available ? Are those decent one ? And average monthy salary please ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc

Hi,

I have lodged 489 QLD visa in Feb 2019 and awaiting grant. Is there anybody in the forum living in the regional QLD who can help in sharing details of the available jobs, lifestyle, schools and overall experience living in a regional area?

Thanks.


----------



## gadepalliprasad

*489 central west*



shree432 said:


> Hi
> 
> What is "Immi commencement mail on"...
> 
> I have applied on 26th Jan 2019, 489 Central west and I received IMMI acknowledgement email . But I am wondering what is commencement mail.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi, 
I have applied 489 visa for same central west on 18th DEC 2018. Still there is not update on the visa status. Its been almost 154 days applied.

I think commencement mail will come once the CO is allocated and changed the status to initial assessment. Some of the CO will not change the status they some times give direct grant.


----------



## jerrythomson89

Hey Guys,

Hope most of the people out here are awaiting their grants?! Best wishes on your swift positive outcome!!
I am also on the same boat for awaiting grant for 489 TAS. My skill is 233512 -Mechanical Engineer, but I am okay to work in any field. I was hoping to get some advise from seniors for Tasmania like the job market, rental property, places to live etc. If anyone can help me out, please.. your resposes are highly appreciated.


----------



## Kangdeep14

One of my friend got co contact yesterday for 489
CO has asked for superannuation statement, bank statements and birth certificate
He lodged on 29th Nov


----------



## Atiqa

Kangdeep14 said:


> One of my friend got co contact yesterday for 489
> CO has asked for superannuation statement, bank statements and birth certificate
> He lodged on 29th Nov


How many points does he claim for work experience?


----------



## Kangdeep14

Atiqa said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friend got co contact yesterday for 489
> CO has asked for superannuation statement, bank statements and birth certificate
> He lodged on 29th Nov
> 
> 
> 
> How many points does he claim for work experience?
Click to expand...

5 points
1 year Onshore experience


----------



## JDLI

*Its moving*

Hi Guys 

There is a grant for December applicant, reported in immitracker 

Good luck


----------



## Patilhema

That was yesterday.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDLI

Patilhema said:


> That was yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok i just saw that


----------



## mrspiggy

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> There is a grant for December applicant, reported in immitracker
> 
> Good luck





Patilhema said:


> That was yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good news to know!!!!


----------



## shree432

gadepalliprasad said:


> Hi,
> I have applied 489 visa for same central west on 18th DEC 2018. Still there is not update on the visa status. Its been almost 154 days applied.
> 
> I think commencement mail will come once the CO is allocated and changed the status to initial assessment. Some of the CO will not change the status they some times give direct grant.


Alright good to know we are all in same boat. I have heard from my agent that "Central West" states are bit delayed compared to other state visa grants as its lower point ITA.
Not sure if that also counts in giving visa.


----------



## palathi

rd85164 said:


> Jobs are easy if you can impress the person interviewing you. Impression can be visible, with words or with your experience. Not too many immigrants here so people would prefer if you don't have a strong/thick accent.
> 
> Schools are okay I guess as I don;t have school age kids so unsure but I hear decent reviews from people who do have kids.
> 
> Rent is okay when you compare it to Sydney (atleast in my town and region) Far South Coast covers is about 500 KM or more so rent could vary. Expect rent to be around $300 per week for a decent 2/3 bedroom house. Could be less if you're single and live in a shared house.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Cheers.


Thank you for your response. So where do you stay at the moment in FSC?
I heard that getting home for rent is little difficult when you are coming offshore. Any thing about that?


----------



## Rab nawaz

shree432 said:


> Alright good to know we are all in same boat. I have heard from my agent that "Central West" states are bit delayed compared to other state visa grants as its lower point ITA.
> Not sure if that also counts in giving visa.


Am from central west too 181 days gone and there is no grant at all.


----------



## stifo2012

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> There is a grant for December applicant, reported in immitracker
> 
> Good luck


Yes.Election is over, hopefully there will be more grants before the close of the financial year.


----------



## Doraemei

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> There is a grant for December applicant, reported in immitracker
> 
> Good luck


Happy to know this! Hope to hear more good news soon!


----------



## JinJok

Hi, for Analyst Programmer, is 70+10 a good points to get invitation?


----------



## jaiswra1

*Grant received*

Hello All,

I received my Grant today. It's a direct grant.

Visa lodged date - 19th Nov'2018
Visa Grant date - 22nd May 2019
489 - South Australia
Occupation: 262113


----------



## mrspiggy

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my Grant today. It's a direct grant.
> 
> Visa lodged date - 19th Nov'2018
> Visa Grant date - 22nd May 2019
> 489 - South Australia
> Occupation: 262113


Congrats!!!


----------



## shree432

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my Grant today. It's a direct grant.
> 
> Visa lodged date - 19th Nov'2018
> Visa Grant date - 22nd May 2019
> 489 - South Australia
> Occupation: 262113


Hearty congratulations !!!


----------



## Doraemei

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my Grant today. It's a direct grant.
> 
> Visa lodged date - 19th Nov'2018
> Visa Grant date - 22nd May 2019
> 489 - South Australia
> Occupation: 262113


CONGRATULATION! All the best to your new adventure.


----------



## Kangdeep14

Hey everyone
Is there Any November applicant left who didn't receive any CO or any update?
I think they have cleared almost all files of November 

Thanks


----------



## stifo2012

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my Grant today. It's a direct grant.
> 
> Visa lodged date - 19th Nov'2018
> Visa Grant date - 22nd May 2019
> 489 - South Australia
> Occupation: 262113


Congratulations


----------



## shree432

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey everyone
> Is there Any November applicant left who didn't receive any CO or any update?
> I think they have cleared almost all files of November
> 
> Thanks


What is your Date of lodge?

I think its better all of us update the signatures with the details including me


----------



## Kangdeep14

shree432 said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone
> Is there Any November applicant left who didn't receive any CO or any update?
> I think they have cleared almost all files of November
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> What is your Date of lodge?
> 
> I think its better all of us update the signatures with the details including me
Click to expand...

Mine is 15th Dec
How can we update signatures ?


----------



## Doraemei

Kangdeep14 said:


> shree432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone
> Is there Any November applicant left who didn't receive any CO or any update?
> I think they have cleared almost all files of November
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> What is your Date of lodge?
> 
> I think its better all of us update the signatures with the details including me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is 15th Dec
> How can we update signatures ?
Click to expand...

I lodged mine on 11/12/18. Quite close to your lodgement date. Think you applied to NSW, Southern Inland too. Let’s update each other here. 

I’m keen to know how to update the signature too. I’ve been manually typing the details below.

..........
Lodged on 11/12/18
No CO contact, no updates yet


----------



## laju1984

Doraemei said:


> I lodged mine on 11/12/18. Quite close to your lodgement date. Think you applied to NSW, Southern Inland too. Let’s update each other here.
> 
> I’m keen to know how to update the signature too. I’ve been manually typing the details below.
> 
> ..........
> Lodged on 11/12/18
> No CO contact, no updates yet


Under "User CP" tab u can update signature


----------



## samrooley25

Hi Guys Just a quick one, What is the validity period of IELTS 2 or 3 years ？
Do we have to update IELTS as well like we do for AFP and PCC When it expires whilst application is still in progress ？ 

Sent from my ZTE B2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## JDLI

samrooley25 said:


> Hi Guys Just a quick one, What is the validity period of IELTS 2 or 3 years ？
> Do we have to update IELTS as well like we do for AFP and PCC When it expires whilst application is still in progress ？
> 
> Sent from my ZTE B2017G using Tapatalk


If it is Competent or above 3 years

please click below link for more info 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english

Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

samrooley25 said:


> Hi Guys Just a quick one, What is the validity period of IELTS 2 or 3 years ？
> Do we have to update IELTS as well like we do for AFP and PCC When it expires whilst application is still in progress ？
> 
> Sent from my ZTE B2017G using Tapatalk


For migration purpose it is 3 years and for studies purpose 2 years only but if it is more than 2 years old instead of confirming from authorized authority they will ask you to verify for no reason. Better is at the time of lodgement leave a note that pte/ielts is more than 2 years old but within the limit of 3 years and it has nothing to do with the client.


----------



## lupilipid

Is there a WhatsApp group for 489 applicants? Add me please.


----------



## jaiswra1

*Thank you*

Hello All,

Thank you all for your warm wishes 

I have a question - 

After getting Visa, do I need to do anything ? I mean uploading documents or any procedure to be followed ?

Please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## Kangdeep14

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thank you all for your warm wishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question -
> 
> After getting Visa, do I need to do anything ? I mean uploading documents or any procedure to be followed ?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thank you.


You have to update your visa and regional address with your nominated RDA office


----------



## Raymondjs

Does anyone notices that the global processing time frame has update? 
489 - Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489)	Skilled Regional	Unavailable due to low volume of applications.	Unavailable due to low volume of applications.	
489 - Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489)	State or Territory Nominated	10 months	13 months

Just confuse what is the different between "Skilled Regional stream" and "State or Territory Nominated" It seems like we needs to wait 10-13 months?


----------



## kodaan28

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/citizenship-processing-times









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

For 489









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

Maybe upper one is Family sponsored coz that have very low volume. Only 10 invites per month.
So for state nominated 489 it's 10-13 months.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymondjs

kodaan28 said:


> Maybe upper one is Family sponsored coz that have very low volume. Only 10 invites per month.
> So for state nominated 489 it's 10-13 months.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Time being longer and longer


----------



## lupilipid

^ I was under the impression that the 10 invites per month for 489 included both Family sponsored and State sponsored.

Also, weren't Nov 2018 applicants getting their grant this month. That's a 6 month wait. Not 10 to 13 months.

Anyway, the decrease in invitations for the upcoming year should mean that processing times should decrease. Logically speaking.


----------



## kodaan28

lupilipid said:


> ^ I was under the impression that the 10 invites per month for 489 included both Family sponsored and State sponsored.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, weren't Nov 2018 applicants getting their grant this month. That's a 6 month wait. Not 10 to 13 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the decrease in invitations for the upcoming year should mean that processing times should decrease. Logically speaking.


November applicants are getting their grants, but very slow movement.


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

And 10 invites are only for FS subclass visa. 
For SS subclass it's way more than that.
Please heck below spreadsheet maintained by one of forum user where you can find state & month wise invites. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

lupilipid said:


> Is there a WhatsApp group for 489 applicants? Add me please.


Link sent mate, but it's more for Tasmania 489.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymondjs

kodaan28 said:


> Link sent mate, but it's more for Tasmania 489.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Any group for tasmania 489? Add me please, so I know I am not alone


----------



## kodaan28

Raymondjs said:


> Any group for tasmania 489? Add me please, so I know I am not alone


Many members in the group have got invite including me.
Maybe figure is more than 10 invites within last 2 months
Most of them are from civil & mechanical engineering background.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

kodaan28 said:


> Many members in the group have got invite including me.
> Maybe figure is more than 10 invites within last 2 months
> Most of them are from civil & mechanical engineering background.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Am accountant sitting for more than 6 months and when they didnt find any missing or incomplete document case officer has left a query which has nothing to do with the client and now the status has been gone into further assessment.


----------



## Asifaslam

I’ve logged my EOI for Tasmania 489 on 1st April 2019. I want to know processing time for invitation. I know it mentioned 3 months but want to know any one who got invitation earlier 
I’m an electrical engineer


----------



## kodaan28

Asifaslam said:


> I’ve logged my EOI for Tasmania 489 on 1st April 2019. I want to know processing time for invitation. I know it mentioned 3 months but want to know any one who got invitation earlier
> 
> I’m an electrical engineer


It's roundabout 3 months.
EOI alone isn't enough for tas489 you have to fill their online application and submit on their mentioned e-mail ID

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jaiswra1

Kangdeep14 said:


> You have to update your visa and regional address with your nominated RDA office


Hello Kangdeep14,

Thanks for your response.

I don't have the nominated RDA office details with me. You mean RDA office in Adelaide right ? and I need to update my Visa and regional address details after travelling to Adelaide right ?

Please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## Niks_Nik

Hello Friends

I have applied for 489 Visa on 02nd Jan. Can somebody please share the link of watsapp group for South Australia sponsorship 

Thanks


----------



## Patilhema

PM me your no I will ask them to add you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niks_Nik

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Niks_Nik

Patilhema said:


> PM me your no I will ask them to add you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




*See message above. kaju/moderator*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btsnm

kodaan28 said:


> Asifaslam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve logged my EOI for Tasmania 489 on 1st April 2019. I want to know processing time for invitation. I know it mentioned 3 months but want to know any one who got invitation earlier
> 
> I’m an electrical engineer
> 
> 
> 
> It's roundabout 3 months.
> EOI alone isn't enough for tas489 you have to fill their online application and submit on their mentioned e-mail ID
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Please, Like how much can one claim in the financial capacity declaration form for Tasmania 489 visa application?


----------



## Asifaslam

I’ve also filed online application. It’s been almost 2 months
What r the reasons for a successful and unsuccessful application 
Does anyone know ?


----------



## badal vagadia

Hello, I have 233914 Engineering Technologist assessment in Nov 2016 Without experience. Now I have 3 years experience and Want to change it in civil engineer with 3 years experience. Is that possible to change from technologist to civil engineer?


----------



## NT2018

Hi Guys

Finally, I got the grant today.

My Timeline

Application date 24 nov 18

Co contact for spouse Ielts 5 march 19

Grant 27 May 19


Thanks for all your support and best of luck to everyone in the queue!


----------



## mrspiggy

NT2018 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally, I got the grant today.
> 
> My Timeline
> 
> Application date 24 nov 18
> 
> Co contact for spouse Ielts 5 march 19
> 
> Grant 27 May 19
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your support and best of luck to everyone in the queue!


Congrats!!!


----------



## stifo2012

NT2018 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally, I got the grant today.
> 
> My Timeline
> 
> Application date 24 nov 18
> 
> Co contact for spouse Ielts 5 march 19
> 
> Grant 27 May 19
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your support and best of luck to everyone in the queue!


Congrats


----------



## shree432

NT2018 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally, I got the grant today.
> 
> My Timeline
> 
> Application date 24 nov 18
> 
> Co contact for spouse Ielts 5 march 19
> 
> Grant 27 May 19
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your support and best of luck to everyone in the queue!


Congratulations 

I would like to know about the visa grant trend. People who applied in Nov had CO contact and getting grants now. If there was no query from CO would you have got the Grant directly in March itself?

So from the above can we say that we if there is CO contact it is 6 months duration for grant and if there is direct grant does it take only 3 months only.

Or should we just say whether there is CO contact or not generally most will get after 6 month is the current trend !!


----------



## Rab nawaz

shree432 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> I would like to know about the visa grant trend. People who applied in Nov had CO contact and getting grants now. If there was no query from CO would you have got the Grant directly in March itself?
> 
> So from the above can we say that we if there is CO contact it is 6 months duration for grant and if there is direct grant does it take only 3 months only.
> 
> Or should we just say whether there is CO contact or not generally most will get after 6 month is the current trend !!


Its more than 6 months even case officer has contaced. This is all luck based system.


----------



## badal vagadia

NT2018 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally, I got the grant today.
> 
> My Timeline
> 
> Application date 24 nov 18
> 
> Co contact for spouse Ielts 5 march 19
> 
> Grant 27 May 19
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your support and best of luck to everyone in the queue!


What's your Code and you apply in 489 regional or 489FS with point please mension.


----------



## Niks_Nik

NT2018 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I got the grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline
> 
> 
> 
> Application date 24 nov 18
> 
> 
> 
> Co contact for spouse Ielts 5 march 19
> 
> 
> 
> Grant 27 May 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your support and best of luck to everyone in the queue!




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vattic

Got a question on 489, I haven't started looking in for 489 yet. For 233914, I would like to apply to QLD, TAS.
1. Do I have to have 2 different EOIs for both states, addressing for 489?
2. Do I have to register in the respective state's website while the EOIs are lodged?
3. How about the job availability for Engineering Technologist in those mentioned states?
4. Finally, I have seen on the skill select invitation round shows only 10 invites per month issued on 489, Will that affect when applying for states? 

I got, 75 points for 489 including the 10 points. What are the chances of getting any invitation?

Thanks,
Vattic.


----------



## kodaan28

vattic said:


> Got a question on 489, I haven't started looking in for 489 yet. For 233914, I would like to apply to QLD, TAS.
> 1. Do I have to have 2 different EOIs for both states, addressing for 489?
> 2. Do I have to register in the respective state's website while the EOIs are lodged?
> 3. How about the job availability for Engineering Technologist in those mentioned states?
> 4. Finally, I have seen on the skill select invitation round shows only 10 invites per month issued on 489, Will that affect when applying for states?
> 
> I got, 75 points for 489 including the 10 points. What are the chances of getting any invitation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vattic.


1. Yes, you need a different eoi for each state you are applying.
2. For Tasmania; yes, after eoi submission you have to apply on their state's site completing a 13-14 slides forms where you need to provide 3 main things along with general information.
(A) Job employment opportunities search docs, this is one of the most important doc and Tasmania reject mainly due to this if they are not satisfied, here you have to show 5-8 job advertisement within last 6 weeks on the date of application and explaining how you are the ideal candidate for each job posting.
(B) Commitment statement:- Give them assurance regarding your commitment to live and work for atleast 2 years once granted visa.
(C) Financial capability doc:- You download their attachment form from their site, fill all the finances you need to support yourself, get it notarized and submit.
Also need to show search on relocation to Tasmania once you got your visa.
3. No idea, ask someone onshore.
4. That's the data for 489 Family sponsored, for 489 state sponsorship it's way more than that, check below sheet & official link
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

5. For Tasmania, decent chances if have Civil/Mechanical background. For Queenland you need NER+RPEQ before you can apply, and last year within 12 days they had to close the 233914 for 489 due to large number of applications they received, but before that some of the ETs got invited with 65+10 points. Although it's would be very difficult to get NER+RPEQ within a month before they open again, still worth trying.
Cheers!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vattic

kodaan28 said:


> 1. Yes, you need a different eoi for each state you are applying.
> 2. For Tasmania; yes, after eoi submission you have to apply on their state's site completing a 13-14 slides forms where you need to provide 3 main things along with general information.
> (A) Job employment opportunities search docs, this is one of the most important doc and Tasmania reject mainly due to this if they are not satisfied, here you have to show 5-8 job advertisement within last 6 weeks on the date of application and explaining how you are the ideal candidate for each job posting.
> (B) Commitment statement:- Give them assurance regarding your commitment to live and work for atleast 2 years once granted visa.
> (C) Financial capability doc:- You download their attachment form from their site, fill all the finances you need to support yourself, get it notarized and submit.
> Also need to show search on relocation to Tasmania once you got your visa.
> 3. No idea, ask someone onshore.
> 4. That's the data for 489 Family sponsored, for 489 state sponsorship it's way more than that, check below sheet & official link
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> 5. For Tasmania, decent chances if have Civil/Mechanical background. For Queenland you need NER+RPEQ before you can apply, and last year within 12 days they had to close the 233914 for 489 due to large number of applications they received, but before that some of the ETs got invited with 65+10 points. Although it's would be very difficult to get NER+RPEQ within a month before they open again, still worth trying.
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi Kodaan, 

Thanks for your detailed reply...!
Regarding QLD, NER+RPEQ : I was informed through another thread that, for Engineering Technologist, this is not required. But if needed, I think EA NER would also acceptable? Any idea on that?

I will go through TAS website and update those slides.

Thank you very much again for your comments.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## vattic

kodaan28 said:


> 1. Yes, you need a different eoi for each state you are applying.
> 2. For Tasmania; yes, after eoi submission you have to apply on their state's site completing a 13-14 slides forms where you need to provide 3 main things along with general information.
> (A) Job employment opportunities search docs, this is one of the most important doc and Tasmania reject mainly due to this if they are not satisfied, here you have to show 5-8 job advertisement within last 6 weeks on the date of application and explaining how you are the ideal candidate for each job posting.
> (B) Commitment statement:- Give them assurance regarding your commitment to live and work for atleast 2 years once granted visa.
> (C) Financial capability doc:- You download their attachment form from their site, fill all the finances you need to support yourself, get it notarized and submit.
> Also need to show search on relocation to Tasmania once you got your visa.
> 3. No idea, ask someone onshore.
> 4. That's the data for 489 Family sponsored, for 489 state sponsorship it's way more than that, check below sheet & official link
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> 5. For Tasmania, decent chances if have Civil/Mechanical background. For Queenland you need NER+RPEQ before you can apply, and last year within 12 days they had to close the 233914 for 489 due to large number of applications they received, but before that some of the ETs got invited with 65+10 points. Although it's would be very difficult to get NER+RPEQ within a month before they open again, still worth trying.
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Another small point,
Can I have both 190 and 489 on the same EOI which I submit for TAS? In that case, they would select me for 489 rather than 190?

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## kodaan28

vattic said:


> Hi Kodaan,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your detailed reply...!
> 
> Regarding QLD, NER+RPEQ : I was informed through another thread that, for Engineering Technologist, this is not required. But if needed, I think EA NER would also acceptable? Any idea on that?
> 
> 
> 
> I will go through TAS website and update those slides.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much again for your comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Vattic


Regarding NER i don't have much idea so better ask someone else.
As i could see from your profile, you are an electronics engineer and you should wait for July'19 as currently Tasmania have specifically mentioned that they will only entertain ET guys with Civil/mechanical engineering background & chances are in july they will remove this condition as that will be start of a new fy and hence all ceilings will be reset. 
However if they remove ET then you don't have any chance, so you have to take a call whether submit now or in july'19. If i were in your place i would submit now & wait 3 months (their normal processing outcome time) & the good news is that even if you got rejected then you can again apply even on same day (unlike NSW & Vic where you have to wait 3-6 months before you can reapply for sponsorship).
Also NT Darwin is open for electronics engineer so try that too. Same process as of Tas489.
Cheers mate.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

vattic said:


> Another small point,
> 
> Can I have both 190 and 489 on the same EOI which I submit for TAS? In that case, they would select me for 489 rather than 190?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Vattic


No point in selecting 190 as for that subclass you need to have a job offer from Tasmania which i presume you don't have.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vattic

kodaan28 said:


> Regarding NER i don't have much idea so better ask someone else.
> As i could see from your profile, you are an electronics engineer and you should wait for July'19 as currently Tasmania have specifically mentioned that they will only entertain ET guys with Civil/mechanical engineering background & chances are in july they will remove this condition as that will be start of a new fy and hence all ceilings will be reset.
> However if they remove ET then you don't have any chance, so you have to take a call whether submit now or in july'19. If i were in your place i would submit now & wait 3 months (their normal processing outcome time) & the good news is that even if you got rejected then you can again apply even on same day (unlike NSW & Vic where you have to wait 3-6 months before you can reapply for sponsorship).
> Also NT Darwin is open for electronics engineer so try that too. Same process as of Tas489.
> Cheers mate.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks for your thoughts. I did the wrong thing initially that, beside being an Electronics Engineer, I went for ET thinking that, the quota was larger than Electronics Engineer. Now I'm suffering to find an opened state. Even NT is not opened for ET. I will try to contact QLD when it opens in July, while keeping an eye on other states. Do you think will it be a good idea, if i re-assess my qualification to Electronics Engineer? Any thoughts?
Vattic


----------



## kodaan28

vattic said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. I did the wrong thing initially that, beside being an Electronics Engineer, I went for ET thinking that, the quota was larger than Electronics Engineer. Now I'm suffering to find an opened state. Even NT is not opened for ET. I will try to contact QLD when it opens in July, while keeping an eye on other states. Do you think will it be a good idea, if i re-assess my qualification to Electronics Engineer? Any thoughts?
> 
> Vattic


Electronics engineer anzsco is also no good in Comparison with ET as it's not opened for any state bar NT and ceilings set at 300. Wait for july and then check if any state gets opened then apply for re-assessment. 
Another option would be getting assessed in Engineering professional nec (not elsewhere classified) anzsco 233499 which is now open for 189/190/489 and currently SA489 sponsoring them.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymondjs

Cheers guys
Second grand of December's applicant, according to IMMITRACKER, 
Just a thought that, this two December grant, both claim 15 points for oversea work experience, 
Do you guys think this matter to the government? They want more skilled person rather than graduate?


----------



## nvhcc89

Waiting for my SA invitation


----------



## 489

Any one who is still waiting for grant since 2017. 
I am waiting since September 2017. Maybe they forgot my file somewhere..


----------



## SL_EXPAT

nvhcc89 said:


> Waiting for my SA invitation


I believe SA is closed for software engineers at the moment.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

489 said:


> Any one who is still waiting for grant since 2017.
> I am waiting since September 2017. Maybe they forgot my file somewhere..


what the .... ?! you are waiting since 2017?! I think you need to do a follow up of some sort. 
regards


----------



## shree432

Raymondjs said:


> Cheers guys
> Second grand of December's applicant, according to IMMITRACKER,
> Just a thought that, this two December grant, both claim 15 points for oversea work experience,
> Do you guys think this matter to the government? They want more skilled person rather than graduate?


From what I have seen they both were offshore only, Did I miss something !!

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/489-visa-tracker


----------



## shree432

489 said:


> Any one who is still waiting for grant since 2017.
> I am waiting since September 2017. Maybe they forgot my file somewhere..


Thats so long please call them directly over telephone. Sent you the number.


----------



## 489

shree432 said:


> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who is still waiting for grant since 2017.
> I am waiting since September 2017. Maybe they forgot my file somewhere..
> 
> 
> 
> Thats so long please call them directly over telephone. Sent you the number.
Click to expand...

I did call them few times but the only thing I heard back that is to wait. I don’t know what to do next to get an outcome for my application.


----------



## JDLI

Rab nawaz said:


> Go to the document attach section and upload a PDF document there along with all details and dont worry about the status of the application even it says received case officer may already going through yours attach documents and he or she will definately respond to yours job offer opportunity. Make sure yours company will respond them in case they will call them for verfication as you know tons of fake experience holders with dozens of forged documents were keep targeting 489 to get an invite.


Hi Rab Nawaz

I had e mail them but no reply, so today i have spoken to them over the phone. they told me that i have to wait till they get into my application. they cannot give priority to applicant even if they got employment offer in Australia 

i may going to lose this opportunity


----------



## Rab nawaz

JDLI said:


> Hi Rab Nawaz
> 
> I had e mail them but no reply, so today i have spoken to them over the phone. they told me that i have to wait till they get into my application. they cannot give priority to applicant even if they got employment offer in Australia
> 
> i may going to lose this opportunity


Since 491 is ready to go in 15 days with 8 years of time to hit 887 they were taking 489 as Australian passport or something else, not only processing time is crossing 13 months but they also stopped every single favour to any applicant so at the moment wait is the only option left no matter you do have 9 9 9 9 in ielts, highly qualified with A++ grades, having job offers from well reputed companies, having big investment plans or anything else makes you fruitfull for the society overhere.


----------



## Doraemei

489 said:


> shree432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who is still waiting for grant since 2017.
> I am waiting since September 2017. Maybe they forgot my file somewhere..
> 
> 
> 
> Thats so long please call them directly over telephone. Sent you the number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did call them few times but the only thing I heard back that is to wait. I don’t know what to do next to get an outcome for my application.
Click to expand...

Hi 489,

Did you lodge your application via a migration agent? If so, can check with your agent what’s happening.


----------



## nvhcc89

489 said:


> Any one who is still waiting for grant since 2017.
> I am waiting since September 2017. Maybe they forgot my file somewhere..


what? applied with an agent?


----------



## nvhcc89

SL_EXPAT said:


> I believe SA is closed for software engineers at the moment.


its 261399 not 261313


----------



## Jonny Walker

*489 Visa Timelines*

Hey fellows,

Here are some latest stats from 489 Visa Immitracker:

*November - 2018*
Total Cases - 59
Grants - 32 (54.2 %)
CO Contacts - 23 (39 %)
Nothing - 04 (6.8 %)

*December - 2018*
Total Cases - 54
Grants - 03 (5.6 %)
CO Contacts - 01 (1.9 %)
Nothing - 50 (92.6 %)

*I am expecting the Grants and CO Contacts for December 2018 applicants to cross 85 % by end June 2019. So, fasten your seat belts, sit back and relax. 
*

Best of luck to all for speedy grants


----------



## Doraemei

Jonny Walker said:


> Hey fellows,
> 
> Here are some latest stats from 489 Visa Immitracker:
> 
> *November - 2018*
> Total Cases - 59
> Grants - 32 (54.2 %)
> CO Contacts - 23 (39 %)
> Nothing - 04 (6.8 %)
> 
> *December - 2018*
> Total Cases - 54
> Grants - 03 (5.6 %)
> CO Contacts - 01 (1.9 %)
> Nothing - 50 (92.6 %)
> 
> *I am expecting the Grants and CO Contacts for December 2018 applicants to cross 85 % by end June 2019. So, fasten your seat belts, sit back and relax.
> *
> 
> Best of luck to all for speedy grants



Yes, let’s all wait together and be positive that we shall get speedy grant! 

I saw from immitracker that the CO contact was today. I always thought CO will contact the applicant much earlier and not after almost 6 months. So after the CO contact, on average how long does the applicant has to wait before he or she receives the grant?


----------



## Kamsd

Feb 18, 2019 · #9050
I lodge my 489 visa on 22 sep 2017, pcc and health submitted on 25 sep 2017 after in nov 2017 received immi commencement email, co assign. After that 2nd co contact, received natural justice in june 2018, my agent replied with all required docs in same month. In feb 2019 my comp hr received verification email from co side, hr reply positive on very next day. So what is the max time after verification process done.or should i email to department.now its almost 21 months from lodgement date. My case is 100% genuine, dont knw wat happend with my co.


----------



## JDLI

Rab nawaz said:


> Since 491 is ready to go in 15 days with 8 years of time to hit 887 they were taking 489 as Australian passport or something else, not only processing time is crossing 13 months but they also stopped every single favour to any applicant so at the moment wait is the only option left no matter you do have 9 9 9 9 in ielts, highly qualified with A++ grades, having job offers from well reputed companies, having big investment plans or anything else makes you fruitfull for the society overhere.


Anyway, when CO assigned later stage, he may Query about this employment offer 

In case if i dont have this offer at that time, will it impact my visa or just i can tell them - due to visa delay i lost this opportunity


----------



## shree432

> Originally Posted by Rab nawaz View Post
> Since 491 is ready to go in 15 days with 8 years of time to hit 887 they were taking 489 as Australian passport or something else, not only processing time is crossing 13 months but they also stopped every single favour to any applicant so at the moment wait is the only option left no matter you do have 9 9 9 9 in ielts, highly qualified with A++ grades, having job offers from well reputed companies, having big investment plans or anything else makes you fruitfull for the society overhere.





> Anyway, when CO assigned later stage, he may Query about this employment offer
> 
> In case if i dont have this offer at that time, will it impact my visa or just i can tell them - due to visa delay i lost this opportunity


Hi JDLI,

I am also in same situation as you are currently with a job offer in hand and my joining date is already expired due to delay in the grant. However I have looped my employer when sending email to DIBP therefore my employer is aware of the my current status. But there is also slight chance of losing it depending on the time taken for my grant.

Coming to the question of CO asking for Job offer, tell him clearly whether you have valid or expired job offer and I guess that will surely not have impact outcome of grant because the grants are not given based on job offer they will just add value to your profile and may speed up the visa process. 

Regards,


----------



## JDLI

shree432 said:


> Hi JDLI,
> 
> I am also in same situation as you are currently with a job offer in hand and my joining date is already expired due to delay in the grant. However I have looped my employer when sending email to DIBP therefore my employer is aware of the my current status. But there is also slight chance of losing it depending on the time taken for my grant.
> 
> Coming to the question of CO asking for Job offer, tell him clearly whether you have valid or expired job offer and I guess that will surely not have impact outcome of grant because the grants are not given based on job offer they will just add value to your profile and may speed up the visa process.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Shree 

Thanks for your reply. I already inform my employer about my status and request them to response in case CO contact them for verification in future


----------



## Niks_Nik

489 said:


> I did call them few times but the only thing I heard back that is to wait. I don’t know what to do next to get an outcome for my application.




My wife got in 2 months for SA in sept 2018. She is from IT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kushanmw

Hi guys,

Currently I have 55 points = Age:30, BSC:15, PTE:10, EXP: have 4 years (ACS deduct 2 years, so no points for exp.). I will try my best to get 20 in PTE. So, lets say I get 65 points without SS.
My field is Computer System and Network Engineer 263111. 
My questions are,
1). What are the chances of me getting invited under 489 with 55 + 10 SS? 
2). What are the chances of me getting invited under 489 with 65 + 10 SS? 
3). How can I know a state is closed for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 under 489 or not? Or how many invites remain?
4). What are the most probable states sponsoring me for 263111 with 65+10 SS?
5). How many months will it take to receive the 489 invite with 65+15 SS points?

Regards,
K.


----------



## PRJourney

Hello Experts and Experienced frens,

I am in the process of lodging 489 visa. I submitted SA nomination under high points for Software and Application Programmer nec on 2nd April, 2019 and got state nomination on 27th May, 2019. 
My question is that I had 80 points when lodging application to SA on 2nd April, 2019. Next day I lost 10 points from age. However, I was lucky that the SA considers the points during the application date and got nominated. 


Now when I lodge visa, do I need to prove for 80 points or 70 points , since I don't have 80 points now. I hope I made my case clear. Please advise.


Thanks


----------



## jay.venug

We have lodged our visa on 11th Jan 2019. No case officer assigned. We have submitted all documents including PCC for lat 10 yrs. Since we aren't in India for more than 10 yrs we did not apply for Indian PCC, But our agane said we have to apply for home country PCC, so we applied for Indian PCC in Feb via Indian High Commission in Kenya, I received my PCC last month. My husband is yet to receive his. He is the primary applicant. So that is the only document pending from our side. Is it normal for CO not assigned for 5 months?


----------



## arcamillus

Hi Guys,

What are my chances for 489 in SA with below points?

Points - 70 +10 SS
PTE -79+ (LWS-90 and R-88)
ACS deducted 4 years from my 8 years of work experience and only 4 is considered.
SOL - 262111 - Database admin
EOI Date -7th May 2019


----------



## cm.govind

arcamillus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What are my chances for 489 in SA with below points?
> 
> Points - 70 +10 SS
> PTE -79+ (LWS-90 and R-88)
> ACS deducted 4 years from my 8 years of work experience and only 4 is considered.
> SOL - 262111 - Database admin
> EOI Date -7th May 2019


I'm on the same boat brother.
Points - 70 + 10 South Australia
PTE - 79+ (90 in all sections)
ACS - Deducted 4 years as working in IT with non IT B.Tech
SOL - 261311 - Analyst Programmer
EOI - 3rd June 2019

Browsing here to understand and see what is the waiting period for 489 for SA


----------



## arcamillus

cm.govind said:


> I'm on the same boat brother.
> Points - 70 + 10 South Australia
> PTE - 79+ (90 in all sections)
> ACS - Deducted 4 years as working in IT with non IT B.Tech
> SOL - 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> EOI - 3rd June 2019
> 
> Browsing here to understand and see what is the waiting period for 489 for SA



Thanks Govind. Glad to know there are similar aspirants like me. All the best and keep me posted if you do get any information. Good day!


----------



## cm.govind

arcamillus said:


> Thanks Govind. Glad to know there are similar aspirants like me. All the best and keep me posted if you do get any information. Good day!


Sure Mate. Have a good day to you too. Cheers!


----------



## helloworld2019

Hi everyone! What are my chances with 65points for NT? My occupation is HR Advisor and how much of a time generally it takes for processing the application? Please let me know if you have any information. Thanks!


----------



## NT2018

Hi 


If you are onshore, you will get invitation with 65 points. With offshore, you need to provide really strong NT commitment statement outlining good employment prospects. For onshore applications, processing time is 1 month and for offshore its upto 3 months.

All the best!





helloworld2019 said:


> Hi everyone! What are my chances with 65points for NT? My occupation is HR Advisor and how much of a time generally it takes for processing the application? Please let me know if you have any information. Thanks!


----------



## NT2018

Hi

You are really lucky. Your 80 points are locked because you are invited already to make visa application. There is no need to worry.

Best of luck!




QUOTE=PRJourney;14882000]Hello Experts and Experienced frens,

I am in the process of lodging 489 visa. I submitted SA nomination under high points for Software and Application Programmer nec on 2nd April, 2019 and got state nomination on 27th May, 2019. 
My question is that I had 80 points when lodging application to SA on 2nd April, 2019. Next day I lost 10 points from age. However, I was lucky that the SA considers the points during the application date and got nominated. 


Now when I lodge visa, do I need to prove for 80 points or 70 points , since I don't have 80 points now. I hope I made my case clear. Please advise.


Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kangdeep14

Hey
Did anyone lodge first week of dec ?
What is your immi status?


----------



## shree432

jay.venug said:


> We have lodged our visa on 11th Jan 2019. No case officer assigned. We have submitted all documents including PCC for lat 10 yrs. Since we aren't in India for more than 10 yrs we did not apply for Indian PCC, But our agane said we have to apply for home country PCC, so we applied for Indian PCC in Feb via Indian High Commission in Kenya, I received my PCC last month. My husband is yet to receive his. He is the primary applicant. So that is the only document pending from our side. Is it normal for CO not assigned for 5 months?


Hi,

Yes its normal that we can have case without CO not assigned or CO contact and if you have all the documents upload there is chance of direct grant.

But in your case as there is PCC pending if the CO is verifying in the background maybe he will contact you. So just upload PCC once you have it else if the CO contacts inform the same thing.

Note : this is personal experience and knowledge from forums only

Thanks,


----------



## nvhcc89

PRJourney said:


> Hello Experts and Experienced frens,
> 
> I am in the process of lodging 489 visa. I submitted SA nomination under high points for Software and Application Programmer nec on 2nd April, 2019 and got state nomination on 27th May, 2019.
> My question is that I had 80 points when lodging application to SA on 2nd April, 2019. Next day I lost 10 points from age. However, I was lucky that the SA considers the points during the application date and got nominated.
> 
> 
> Now when I lodge visa, do I need to prove for 80 points or 70 points , since I don't have 80 points now. I hope I made my case clear. Please advise.
> 
> 
> Thanks


I have also applied for 261399 on May 25th under high points


----------



## evonkoh

Hi, any 489 granted applicants currently in Hobart, TAS ? I find the job market very tough and was wondering how are the rest of you are doing. Also anyone interested in opening up a small business ?


----------



## Kangdeep14

Any update guys?


----------



## Doraemei

Kangdeep14 said:


> Any update guys?


I’m still waiting for mine. As per immitracker, the last person who received his grant applied on 8/12/18. There are also quite a number of Dec applicants who received their first CO contact to request for additional documents after 6 months. This is quite worrying.


----------



## JinJok

nvhcc89 said:


> I have also applied for 261399 on May 25th under high points


How do they define "high points"? >= 80?


----------



## Doraemei

JinJok said:


> nvhcc89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have also applied for 261399 on May 25th under high points
> 
> 
> 
> How do they define "high points"? >= 80?
Click to expand...

The eligible points to apply for the skilled visa is 80 instead of 65. The SA state has listed the occupations for high points in their SA migration website.


----------



## nvhcc89

JinJok said:


> How do they define "high points"? >= 80?


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/ski...s/skilled-nomination-requirements/high-points


----------



## Kamsd

This forum is really not helpful, bcs quoted post 2 times, 1st in feb month and 2nd post on few days back, but no body respond on my post.


----------



## Kangdeep14

Kamsd said:


> This forum is really not helpful, bcs quoted post 2 times, 1st in feb month and 2nd post on few days back, but no body respond on my post.


Which post are you talking about?

Can you please repost


----------



## Kamsd

I lodge my 489 visa on 22 sep 2017, pcc and health submitted on 25 sep 2017 after in nov 2017 received immi commencement email, co assign. After that 2nd co contact, received natural justice in june 2018, my agent replied with all required docs in same month. In feb 2019 my comp hr received verification email from co side, hr reply positive on very next day. So what is the max time after verification process done.or should i email to department.now its almost 21 months from lodgement date. My case is 100% genuine, dont knw wat happend with my c


----------



## Kangdeep14

Kamsd said:


> I lodge my 489 visa on 22 sep 2017, pcc and health submitted on 25 sep 2017 after in nov 2017 received immi commencement email, co assign. After that 2nd co contact, received natural justice in june 2018, my agent replied with all required docs in same month. In feb 2019 my comp hr received verification email from co side, hr reply positive on very next day. So what is the max time after verification process done.or should i email to department.now its almost 21 months from lodgement date. My case is 100% genuine, dont knw wat happend with my c


Yes 
You should email to department about your case. One of my friend did the same and he got his visa next day. 
Write email to department as you have crossed processing time


----------



## Kamsd

Already email on this week, but no response, my case was natural justice.


----------



## Kangdeep14

Kamsd said:


> Already email on this week, but no response, my case was natural justice.


They will reply in two weeks


----------



## mrspiggy

Any good news from December applicants?


----------



## shree432

From Immitracker I can see the grants and CO contacts for the people who have applied upto Dec 8th 2018.

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Doraemei

shree432 said:


> From Immitracker I can see the grants and CO contacts for the people who have applied upto Dec 8th 2018.
> 
> <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


It seems that the grants have been “stuck” at the 8th Dec mark for a few days already. 

It’ll a public holiday on Monday in Australia. Hopefully processing will speed up after the holiday. 🙂


----------



## Anj321

Hi, does anyone know how many months it will take to process 489 visa in South Australia? Is there any chance to get 489 visa in South Australia?


----------



## alice rx

Hi all,

I know its the wrong place to post my query. If anyone knows pls reply to my message. 

I'm going to do my skill assessment soon. Unfortunately, for my evidence of paid employment seems difficult to submit as one of my work experience was in UK 2009 which is 10 years back and I am unable to produce any of the evidence like payslips, bank statements or tax returns now. But, I can get a recent statement of service from my employer with full details on it. 

Another one I was getting paid through cash in hand bcx for a pharmacy technician job in India they will pay you very less. I can submit a Reference letter from my employer.

I would like to know whether it affects my assessment. if so, please let me know any other options that can be worked out.

Thanks


----------



## jay.venug

shree432 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes its normal that we can have case without CO not assigned or CO contact and if you have all the documents upload there is chance of direct grant.
> 
> But in your case as there is PCC pending if the CO is verifying in the background maybe he will contact you. So just upload PCC once you have it else if the CO contacts inform the same thing.
> 
> Note : this is personal experience and knowledge from forums only
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks Shree, 
Received PCC yesterday..will file it soon


----------



## Anj321

I have done master of Accounting. I want to do Master of Social work. Right now I'm in TR and my visa will expire soon. So will I be able to get student visa as o have changed my career. Is there anyone who has changed the career and got student visa?


----------



## Meenu636

Is there any graphic designer who has applied for pr


----------



## Guyrat7

*Job prospects in Regional Adelaide for 489 provisional visa holders*

Hi Everyone, 

Have a couple of questions on behalf of my brother. 

He is planning to apply for 489 provisional visa and has been given regional Adelaide.
He is a graphic designer and normally works from home. he gets contracts from round the world. 

Questions:

1: If he gets selected to stay in regional Adelaide, does he have to show one year of work in Regional Adelaide? 

2: Can he work in a different area but live in regional Adelaide and fulfill visa criteria? 

3: How are the job prospects in Regional Adelaide? 

4: Do employers recruit persons who are on provisional visa? 

5: Does working from home on contracts still count as one year of work? 

Thank you for the help!

G


----------



## Kangdeep14

Guyrat7 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Have a couple of questions on behalf of my brother.
> 
> He is planning to apply for 489 provisional visa and has been given regional Adelaide.
> He is a graphic designer and normally works from home. he gets contracts from round the world.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1: If he gets selected to stay in regional Adelaide, does he have to show one year of work in Regional Adelaide?
> 
> 2: Can he work in a different area but live in regional Adelaide and fulfill visa criteria?
> 
> 3: How are the job prospects in Regional Adelaide?
> 
> 4: Do employers recruit persons who are on provisional visa?
> 
> 5: Does working from home on contracts still count as one year of work?
> 
> Thank you for the help!
> 
> G


Answer
1. He can live anywhere in South Australia

2. Yes He can work in any field 

3. I don’t know much about jobs market

4. Yes They do

5. You have to show 35 hours per week for 1 year if you are selfemployee then you have to show lots of documents for your business


----------



## NB

Kangdeep14 said:


> Answer
> 1. He can live anywhere in South Australia
> 
> 2. Yes He can work in any field
> 
> 3. I don’t know much about jobs market
> 
> 4. Yes They do
> 
> 5. You have to show 35 hours per week for 1 year if you are selfemployee then you have to show lots of documents for your business


2. Just to clarify, he cannot work outside South Australia in an office.
He can take online contracts from around the world.

Cheers


----------



## JDLI

Today is my 100th day.  i believed, i need to wait for another 60 to 80 days


----------



## Doraemei

*First CO contact*

I had my first CO contact today, after exactly 6 months from the date of lodgement. The CO contacted my agent to request for evidence that I was not in Australia when she lodged the 489 visa for me. She has submitted my flight ticket and waiting for the reply from the CO. I hope there won't be much delay in processing my application.


----------



## Patilhema

Lodgement date?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patilhema

December 11 th?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doraemei

Patilhema said:


> Lodgement date?
> 
> yes, lodged on 11th dec.


----------



## mrspiggy

Doraemei said:


> I had my first CO contact today, after exactly 6 months from the date of lodgement. The CO contacted my agent to request for evidence that I was not in Australia when she lodged the 489 visa for me. She has submitted my flight ticket and waiting for the reply from the CO. I hope there won't be much delay in processing my application.


Early congrats to you first...


----------



## Doraemei

mrspiggy said:


> Early congrats to you first...


To be honest, I wasn't happy at all. I don't know how many more weeks or months do I need to wait before I get my grant.  I was expecting a direct grant though.


----------



## Agronomist

mrspiggy said:


> Early congrats to you first...


How about you dear ? any further update ?


----------



## mrspiggy

Doraemei said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early congrats to you first...
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I wasn't happy at all. I don't know how many more weeks or months do I need to wait before I get my grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting a direct grant though.
Click to expand...

I understand. I am also hoping for a direct grant for my case if possible.

Please keep us informed of any updates for your case.


----------



## mrspiggy

Agronomist said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early congrats to you first...
> 
> 
> 
> How about you dear ? any further update ?
Click to expand...

Hi there! No updates at this moment. Still the same as before.

What about you?


----------



## Doraemei

mrspiggy said:


> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early congrats to you first...
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I wasn't happy at all. I don't know how many more weeks or months do I need to wait before I get my grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting a direct grant though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand. I am also hoping for a direct grant for my case if possible.
> 
> Please keep us informed of any updates for your case.
Click to expand...

When did you lodge your application? Hopefully you will get direct grant!

My immi status has changed from received to initial assessment to further assessment within today. Not sure how long this status will be stuck at “further assessment” though.


----------



## Rab nawaz

204 days gone and there is dead silence.


----------



## Kangdeep14

Rab nawaz said:


> 204 days gone and there is dead silence.


Hey bro 
One of my friend sent his User name and password to Case officer
You can do this as well


----------



## mrspiggy

Doraemei said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early congrats to you first...
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I wasn't happy at all. I don't know how many more weeks or months do I need to wait before I get my grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting a direct grant though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand. I am also hoping for a direct grant for my case if possible.
> 
> Please keep us informed of any updates for your case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you lodge your application? Hopefully you will get direct grant!
> 
> My immi status has changed from received to initial assessment to further assessment within today. Not sure how long this status will be stuck at “further assessment” though.
Click to expand...

Hi I lodged my application on 20th December 2018 so still waiting.

I am sure you will get the grant as soon as CO clears your documents.

Let's wait patiently together.


----------



## mrspiggy

Kangdeep14 said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 204 days gone and there is dead silence.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro
> One of my friend sent his User name and password to Case officer
> You can do this as well
Click to expand...

What is the purpose of doing so?


----------



## mrspiggy

Doraemei said:


> I had my first CO contact today, after exactly 6 months from the date of lodgement. The CO contacted my agent to request for evidence that I was not in Australia when she lodged the 489 visa for me. She has submitted my flight ticket and waiting for the reply from the CO. I hope there won't be much delay in processing my application.


Sorry, can I check if your agent is in Austalia?


----------



## Doraemei

mrspiggy said:


> Sorry, can I check if your agent is in Austalia?


My migration agency is in Singapore. Thus, the migration agent is based in Singapore. Why do you ask?


----------



## Kangdeep14

mrspiggy said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 204 days gone and there is dead silence.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro
> One of my friend sent his User name and password to Case officer
> You can do this as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the purpose of doing so?
Click to expand...

CO asked him to verify his PTE score
Because it is more than two years old


----------



## mrspiggy

Doraemei said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, can I check if your agent is in Austalia?
> 
> 
> 
> My migration agency is in Singapore. Thus, the migration agent is based in Singapore. Why do you ask?
Click to expand...

Because you mentioned CO asking for evidence to prove that you are not in Australia when your agent lodged your application. So I thought your agent might be in Australia so CO wanted to confirm that you are not in Australia but your agent is in Australia something like that.

I think I think too much.


----------



## mrspiggy

Kangdeep14 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 204 days gone and there is dead silence.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro
> One of my friend sent his User name and password to Case officer
> You can do this as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the purpose of doing so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CO asked him to verify his PTE score
> Because it is more than two years old
Click to expand...

Oh I see...


----------



## Kangdeep14

Hey guys

I got CO contact for Evidence of functional English for Spouse

They did employment verification


----------



## mrspiggy

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got CO contact for Evidence of functional English for Spouse
> 
> They did employment verification


May I ask when is your lodgement date?


----------



## Kangdeep14

mrspiggy said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I got CO contact for Evidence of functional English for Spouse
> 
> They did employment verification
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask when is your lodgement date?
Click to expand...

15th December, Onshore
5 points claimed for employment


----------



## cn049

mrspiggy said:


> Oh I see...


Could you please tell, how was your employment verified?


----------



## mrspiggy

cn049 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please tell, how was your employment verified?
Click to expand...

Sorry, I have not gotten any CO contact yet. Think you might have quoted the wrong person.


----------



## Doraemei

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got CO contact for Evidence of functional English for Spouse
> 
> They did employment verification


The CO called you to ask for evidence of spouse’s English? Did she mention roughly/on average how long will they take to assess the case after the required documents have been submitted? I see quite a number of November applicants who got CO contact, are still waiting for their grant.


----------



## Kangdeep14

Doraemei said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I got CO contact for Evidence of functional English for Spouse
> 
> They did employment verification
> 
> 
> 
> The CO called you to ask for evidence of spouse’s English? Did she mention roughly/on average how long will they take to assess the case after the required documents have been submitted? I see quite a number of November applicants who got CO contact, are still waiting for their grant.
Click to expand...

First she called at my workplace landline number and spoke with manager. She asked him about my duties, job position, my working hours of the week, why I left the job. How long did he work, She was reading my reference letter and asking questions at the same time. After 30 minutes of the call, She sent an email for evidence of English for spouse


----------



## Doraemei

Kangdeep14 said:


> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I got CO contact for Evidence of functional English for Spouse
> 
> They did employment verification
> 
> 
> 
> The CO called you to ask for evidence of spouse’s English? Did she mention roughly/on average how long will they take to assess the case after the required documents have been submitted? I see quite a number of November applicants who got CO contact, are still waiting for their grant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First she called at my workplace landline number and spoke with manager. She asked him about my duties, job position, my working hours of the week, why I left the job. How long did he work, She was reading my reference letter and asking questions at the same time. After 30 minutes of the call, She sent an email for evidence of English for spouse
Click to expand...

I see. So you didn’t get to speak to the CO. I lodged through my agent. So, I’m not aware if my agent received an email or phone call from the CO. Think my CO is called Lisa. Who’s your CO?

What’s your immi status now?


----------



## Kangdeep14

Doraemei said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I got CO contact for Evidence of functional English for Spouse
> 
> They did employment verification
> 
> 
> 
> The CO called you to ask for evidence of spouse’s English? Did she mention roughly/on average how long will they take to assess the case after the required documents have been submitted? I see quite a number of November applicants who got CO contact, are still waiting for their grant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First she called at my workplace landline number and spoke with manager. She asked him about my duties, job position, my working hours of the week, why I left the job. How long did he work, She was reading my reference letter and asking questions at the same time. After 30 minutes of the call, She sent an email for evidence of English for spouse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. So you didn’t get to speak to the CO. I lodged through my agent. So, I’m not aware if my agent received an email or phone call from the CO. Think my CO is called Lisa. Who’s your CO?
> 
> What’s your immi status now?
Click to expand...

My CO is Sarah
Immi status is initial assessment

You can import your application in your immi account 
I lodged through my agent


----------



## nvhcc89

Kangdeep14 said:


> First she called at my workplace landline number and spoke with manager. She asked him about my duties, job position, my working hours of the week, why I left the job. How long did he work, She was reading my reference letter and asking questions at the same time. After 30 minutes of the call, She sent an email for evidence of English for spouse


you from?


----------



## Kangdeep14

nvhcc89 said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First she called at my workplace landline number and spoke with manager. She asked him about my duties, job position, my working hours of the week, why I left the job. How long did he work, She was reading my reference letter and asking questions at the same time. After 30 minutes of the call, She sent an email for evidence of English for spouse
> 
> 
> 
> you from?
Click to expand...

I lodged onshore


----------



## nvhcc89

Kangdeep14 said:


> I lodged onshore


oh okay, code,points and timeline pls


----------



## nvhcc89

how to get a pte score verified, which is older than two years, not the main applicant,its spouse, also not claiming points from her, this is just functional english


----------



## Kangdeep14

nvhcc89 said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged onshore
> 
> 
> 
> oh okay, code,points and timeline pls
Click to expand...

EOI submitted: 28th Nov 2018
Nomination Received: 6th Dec 2018
489 Application Lodged: 15th Dec 2018
CO Contact: 12th Jun 2019
179 days total. 
Job code: 351311 Chef
Points: 60 + 10
State: NSW Southern Inland


----------



## Kangdeep14

nvhcc89 said:


> how to get a pte score verified, which is older than two years, not the main applicant,its spouse, also not claiming points from her, this is just functional english


For functional english 
Spouse PTE or IELTS is considered valid for 12 months. The test report should not have expired on the date of submitting your application


----------



## nvhcc89

Kangdeep14 said:


> For functional english
> Spouse PTE or IELTS is considered valid for 12 months. The test report should not have expired on the date of submitting your application


I dont think so
Source please


----------



## kaju

nvhcc89 said:


> I dont think so
> Source please


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## 489

Kangdeep14 said:


> Kamsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already email on this week, but no response, my case was natural justice.
> 
> 
> 
> They will reply in two weeks
Click to expand...

Can you help me please to let me know which email I’d I have to send them the email??


----------



## 489

Kamsd said:


> Already email on this week, but no response, my case was natural justice.


I have received natural justice. Do you know what does that mean??


----------



## Agronomist

mrspiggy said:


> Hi there! No updates at this moment. Still the same as before.
> 
> What about you?


same here no updates. 

Praying for direct grant.


----------



## mrspiggy

Agronomist said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! No updates at this moment. Still the same as before.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> 
> 
> same here no updates.
> 
> Praying for direct grant.
Click to expand...

Hope there will be good news soon...


----------



## nvhcc89

kaju said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


thanks, my spouse has completed a english medium 3 years degree, so no need to take a test


----------



## Kangdeep14

nvhcc89 said:


> kaju said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, my spouse has completed a english medium 3 years degree, so no need to take a test
Click to expand...

You have to provide letter from college


----------



## Doraemei

Kangdeep14 said:


> My CO is Sarah
> Immi status is initial assessment
> 
> You can import your application in your immi account
> I lodged through my agent



Hi,

I just imported my application to my immi account. Status still show "Final Assessment". I see several November applicants still waiting for their grants after their first CO contact. I wonder how long more do we have to wait for the grant.

by the way, do you know if the financial year coming to an end will have any impact on the processing of our files? As in, the CO will stop all processing or something?


----------



## soheil_ershadi

Guys do you think the processing time for 489 will decrease in the following fiscal year due to the fact that new 491 visa is being introduced?


----------



## Guyrat7

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## nvhcc89

Kangdeep14 said:


> You have to provide letter from college


she has more than 6 in each module in pte A + [in 2017-April] (beyond functional english - competent) so anyway its valid for 3 years, also in the degree transcript its mentioned the course medium is English, that would be enough noh


----------



## Agronomist

Doraemei said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just imported my application to my immi account. Status still show "Final Assessment". I see several November applicants still waiting for their grants after their first CO contact. I wonder how long more do we have to wait for the grant.
> 
> by the way, do you know if the financial year coming to an end will have any impact on the processing of our files? As in, the CO will stop all processing or something?


I think processing will not stop but yes they can delay the issuance of grant if current year visa quota is filled. So you can expect grant before mid july at max.


----------



## Alone

*help*

If I get a result that my study is equal to Australian bachelor and assessed as academically suitable for migration under ANZCO 221111 Accountant general, but a negative skill assessment. I have already 65 points, can I apply for Visa 489, or do I have to have minimum experience?
Thank you.


----------



## Hamadeh

Do you have any idea whether or not the points test will remain the same *65 points* or increase after the next pending changes for the new visas commencing on 16th Nov 2019?


----------



## Agronomist

Hamadeh said:


> Do you have any idea whether or not the points test will remain the same *65 points* or increase after the next pending changes for the new visas commencing on 16th Nov 2019?


Expecting it to be increased.


----------



## Agronomist

Alone said:


> If I get a result that my study is equal to Australian bachelor and assessed as academically suitable for migration under ANZCO 221111 Accountant general, but a negative skill assessment. I have already 65 points, can I apply for Visa 489, or do I have to have minimum experience?
> Thank you.


I think you can't apply with Negative Skill Assessment.


----------



## Hamadeh

Hamadeh said:


> Do you have any idea whether or not the points test will remain the same *65 points* or increase after the next pending changes for the new visas commencing on 16th Nov 2019?


I've read on a website this morning after I wrote this inquiry in here that it will remain the same 65 points. That's pretty good news!


----------



## mrspiggy

Alone said:


> If I get a result that my study is equal to Australian bachelor and assessed as academically suitable for migration under ANZCO 221111 Accountant general, but a negative skill assessment. I have already 65 points, can I apply for Visa 489, or do I have to have minimum experience?
> Thank you.


You need to have the positive skilled assessment and the minimum points when you are applying.


----------



## shree432

There is clearly big difference in processing timings of 189, 190 and 489 visa

For 189: Currently there is visa grants who has applied on Feb 17th 2019. 
Whereas for 190 and 489 : eople are getting visa grants who applied on or before Dec 16th 2018.

Not sure what are the conditions does the COs take into consideration for different visa sub classes.


----------



## yshudicare

shree432 said:


> There is clearly big difference in processing timings of 189, 190 and 489 visa
> 
> For 189: Currently there is visa grants who has applied on Feb 17th 2019.
> Whereas for 190 and 489 : eople are getting visa grants who applied on or before Dec 16th 2018.
> 
> Not sure what are the conditions does the COs take into consideration for different visa sub classes.


Wow then we must be one of those lucky ones! we received our grant within 3 months. I hope they speed up the process, the waiting game can drive you crazy


----------



## yshudicare

Alone said:


> If I get a result that my study is equal to Australian bachelor and assessed as academically suitable for migration under ANZCO 221111 Accountant general, but a negative skill assessment. I have already 65 points, can I apply for Visa 489, or do I have to have minimum experience?
> Thank you.


A positive skills assessment is a major requirement for the skilled visa so you cannot proceed with the application without this. can you appeal or apply under a differenrt anszco code?


----------



## mrspiggy

yshudicare said:


> shree432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is clearly big difference in processing timings of 189, 190 and 489 visa
> 
> For 189: Currently there is visa grants who has applied on Feb 17th 2019.
> Whereas for 190 and 489 : eople are getting visa grants who applied on or before Dec 16th 2018.
> 
> Not sure what are the conditions does the COs take into consideration for different visa sub classes.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow then we must be one of those lucky ones! we received our grant within 3 months. I hope they speed up the process, the waiting game can drive you crazy
Click to expand...

Wow! You are lucky.

Did you apply for 189 or 489?


----------



## Jonny Walker

*489 Visa Current Timelines*

As reported on Immitracker:

*December Applicants*
Total Cases:59
CO Contact: 15 *25%* (latest lodgment with CO Contact 16 December 2018)
Grants: 8 *14%*
Received: 36 *61%*


*November Applicants*

Total Cases:59
CO Contact: 22 *37%*
Grants: 36 *61%*
Received: 1 *2%*


----------



## jaiswra1

*Grant received*

Hello All,

Could someone please help me with the below information ?

I have received 489 Visa grant for South Australia recently. Can I land in Melbourne and stay there for a week and then travel to South Australia ? or I shall land only in South Australia as 489 is a Regional sponsored visa and confined to live South Australia only ?

Please let let know.

Thank you !


----------



## Kangdeep14

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could someone please help me with the below information ?
> 
> I have received 489 Visa grant for South Australia recently. Can I land in Melbourne and stay there for a week and then travel to South Australia ? or I shall land only in South Australia as 489 is a Regional sponsored visa and confined to live South Australia only ?
> 
> Please let let know.
> 
> Thank you !


Yes you can come to Melbourne for week then move to SA after week or month.


----------



## Hamadeh

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could someone please help me with the below information ?
> 
> I have received 489 Visa grant for South Australia recently. Can I land in Melbourne and stay there for a week and then travel to South Australia ? or I shall land only in South Australia as 489 is a Regional sponsored visa and confined to live South Australia only ?
> 
> Please let let know.
> 
> Thank you !


By recently, you mean today, yesterday or earlier ..?

Congrats, anyway.


----------



## yshudicare

mrspiggy said:


> wow! You are lucky.
> 
> Did you apply for 189 or 489?


489 =)


----------



## mrspiggy

yshudicare said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow! You are lucky.
> 
> Did you apply for 189 or 489?
> 
> 
> 
> 489 =)
Click to expand...

Which state will you be going to?


----------



## shree432

> originally posted by mrspiggy view post
> wow! You are lucky.
> 
> Did you apply for 189 or 489?





yshudicare said:


> 489 =)



We can see from your signature we can see that you applied and got grant for Queensland within 3 months of time. 

Can you please advise if you have pushed your visa processing like contacting the DIBP in phone or emails. 

Also please let us know the paper work if anything different that you submitted and felt that would made the speedy grant. Because people are waiting for 6 months and still receive CO contacts.


----------



## JDLI

Hi 
I noticed CO contacted some Feb and March applicants (As per 489 immitracker) 

Are they real?

Thanks


----------



## Niks_Nik

I have applied on 02 jan for 489. If they are picking feb and March applications, what will happen for dec and jan..... dec grants are not complete yet


----------



## RajaelO15

yshudicare said:


> Wow then we must be one of those lucky ones! we received our grant within 3 months. I hope they speed up the process, the waiting game can drive you crazy


Yes man, S#CKS.


----------



## RajaelO15

Jonny Walker said:


> As reported on Immitracker:
> 
> *December Applicants*
> Total Cases:59
> CO Contact: 15 *25%* (latest lodgment with CO Contact 16 December 2018)
> Grants: 8 *14%*
> Received: 36 *61%*
> 
> 
> *November Applicants*
> 
> Total Cases:59
> CO Contact: 22 *37%*
> Grants: 36 *61%*
> Received: 1 *2%*


I am from the last of December. I see that before the grant took only 3-4 months, now is getting so <*SNIP*> long. 
*See "Inappropriate content:, here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

Almost 3500 USD and they cannot hire more people to accelerate it!! :mad2:


----------



## jaswal_22

A question out of curiosity that Uber could be considered as a requirement of one year full time experience for 887 visa or I have to look for another full time job? Thanks in advance


----------



## mrspiggy

Any good news from anybody?


----------



## NB

jaswal_22 said:


> A question out of curiosity that Uber could be considered as a requirement of one year full time experience for 887 visa or I have to look for another full time job? Thanks in advance


You would need cast iron evidence on the hours you worked everyday and that it meets the requirements of full time experience 

Cheers


----------



## PRJourney

*Functional English for Spouse*

Hello Experts,

I would like to ask if functional English like IELTS of 4.5 can be IELTS general or it has to be academic?

Please advise. I am applying for 489 visa.


----------



## yshudicare

PRJourney said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I would like to ask if functional English like IELTS of 4.5 can be IELTS general or it has to be academic?
> 
> Please advise. I am applying for 489 visa.


if your wife is not claiming points, it will be general. academic is for professions like teachers, students. etc


----------



## Doraemei

I wonder on what basis does the CO decide how fast he/she wants to grant the visa after he/she has contacted the applicant and the required documents have been submitted to the CO.

I see from the immitracker that the processing time from CO contact to the grant can vary from a few days to a few months. 

Is this based on pure luck?


----------



## PRJourney

yshudicare said:


> if your wife is not claiming points, it will be general. academic is for professions like teachers, students. etc



Thank you much for your information.


----------



## NB

Doraemei said:


> I wonder on what basis does the CO decide how fast he/she wants to grant the visa after he/she has contacted the applicant and the required documents have been submitted to the CO.
> 
> I see from the immitracker that the processing time from CO contact to the grant can vary from a few days to a few months.
> 
> Is this based on pure luck?


I don’t believe it’s luck

It’s the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted decides the time taken for processing 

The simpler the application and stronger the evidence, shorter the processing times

Cheers


----------



## NB

PRJourney said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I would like to ask if functional English like IELTS of 4.5 can be IELTS general or it has to be academic?
> 
> Please advise. I am applying for 489 visa.


I hope you are aware that you don’t need to compulsorily take an English test to prove functional English

If the spouse has studied in English medium school or college, then a simple letter confirming the same and the marksheet or degree is sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## PRJourney

NB said:


> I hope you are aware that you don’t need to compulsorily take an English test to prove functional English
> 
> If the spouse has studied in English medium school or college, then a simple letter confirming the same and the marksheet or degree is sufficient
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the awareness. I have another doubt. Will year 12 certificate and Marksheet be enough to prove functional English for spouse. Our country also provides English Language Proficiency Certificate as the education system in the country is all in English medium.

Please advice.

Thank you much for your effort to clear my doubts. 

Ps. I am not claiming points for partner.


----------



## Kangdeep14

NB said:


> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder on what basis does the CO decide how fast he/she wants to grant the visa after he/she has contacted the applicant and the required documents have been submitted to the CO.
> 
> I see from the immitracker that the processing time from CO contact to the grant can vary from a few days to a few months.
> 
> Is this based on pure luck?
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t believe it’s luck
> 
> It’s the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted decides the time taken for processing
> 
> The simpler the application and stronger the evidence, shorter the processing times
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Co asked for Spouse english evidence and I provided next day and it has been more than week. And am still waiting for grant


----------



## Doraemei

Kangdeep14 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder on what basis does the CO decide how fast he/she wants to grant the visa after he/she has contacted the applicant and the required documents have been submitted to the CO.
> 
> I see from the immitracker that the processing time from CO contact to the grant can vary from a few days to a few months.
> 
> Is this based on pure luck?
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t believe it’s luck
> 
> It’s the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted decides the time taken for processing
> 
> The simpler the application and stronger the evidence, shorter the processing times
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Co asked for Spouse english evidence and I provided next day and it has been more than week. And am still waiting for grant
Click to expand...

CO contacted my agent on 11/6/19 for evidence that I lodged the application offshore. It’s a strange request. My agent submitted the evidence on the day itself. It has been more than 2 weeks but my agent hasn’t gotten any reply. 

Could it be because it’s EOFY soon and everything is slowing down?


----------



## samrooley25

Doraemei said:


> CO contacted my agent on 11/6/19 for evidence that I lodged the application offshore. It’s a strange request. My agent submitted the evidence on the day itself. It has been more than 2 weeks but my agent hasn’t gotten any reply.
> 
> Could it be because it’s EOFY soon and everything is slowing down?


Wow, indeed a strange request. Why do you think CO requested for such evidence ? Is it because the applicant was onshore whilst applying OR The applicant was offshore but used a Migration agent onshore to apply. 

Anyway all the best, let us know the kind of evidence your agent provided. 

Sent from my ZTE B2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kangdeep14

Hey NB

I want to know about self employment . 
I want to start business as owner courier driver with TNT company. 

And TNT company is based in the metro area. 
Can I work with them as a subcontractor while on 489? 
My business base will be in regional area


----------



## NB

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey NB
> 
> I want to know about self employment .
> I want to start business as owner courier driver with TNT company.
> 
> And TNT company is based in the metro area.
> Can I work with them as a subcontractor while on 489?
> My business base will be in regional area


I suppose it would depend on the contract wordings
If the Contract is very clear that you would need to deliver in only regional postcodes, you may be safe 
But It’s better that you call up the department and recheck or with a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## dar8

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey NB
> 
> I want to know about self employment .
> I want to start business as owner courier driver with TNT company.
> 
> And TNT company is based in the metro area.
> Can I work with them as a subcontractor while on 489?
> My business base will be in regional area


You can do that , but Will probably have to give strong evidence that you only operate in regional area , so try to include something in your sub cont contract from TNT that you only operate in regional and include postcodes if possible, also keep a log book and invoices of pick up/ delivery locations routes etc. also try to get advice from a good professional migration lawyer before you invest your money and time on the business to make sure you understand what evidence you have to provide and to make sure that the work will not result in breaching any conditions , for eg. your pick up / delivery addresses are in regional but you have to drive through non regional areas for a couple of hours or very frequently to deliver something , since you are going to use time spent driving through non regional towards full time working hours -i'm not sure how CO's will look at scenarios like this and if it can become an issue so better consult an expert


----------



## Kangdeep14

dar8 said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey NB
> 
> I want to know about self employment .
> I want to start business as owner courier driver with TNT company.
> 
> And TNT company is based in the metro area.
> Can I work with them as a subcontractor while on 489?
> My business base will be in regional area
> 
> 
> 
> You can do that , but Will probably have to give strong evidence that you only operate in regional area , so try to include something in your sub cont contract from TNT that you only operate in regional and include postcodes if possible, also keep a log book and invoices of pick up/ delivery locations routes etc. also try to get advice from a good professional migration lawyer before you invest your money and time on the business to make sure you understand what evidence you have to provide and to make sure that the work will not result in breaching any conditions , for eg. your pick up / delivery addresses are in regional but you have to drive through non regional areas for a couple of hours or very frequently to deliver something , since you are going to use time spent driving through non regional towards full time working hours -i'm not sure how CO's will look at scenarios like this and if it can become an issue so better consult an expert
Click to expand...

Yes. And other option is that Linehaul driver
Driving B double from dubbo depot to melbourne and back to dubbo
Dubbo will be my base depot
Can My company send me to metro for work while company location is in regional area ?


----------



## pajeetmyson

Kangdeep14 said:


> Yes. And other option is that Linehaul driver
> Driving B double from dubbo depot to melbourne and back to dubbo
> Dubbo will be my base depot
> Can My company send me to metro for work while company location is in regional area ?


Your company location is irrelevant. Its where you are physically working that matters. If you are getting paid to operate a vehicle outside of an area you are authorized to work in, you are in violation of the conditions of your visa. 

Its pretty straightforward.


----------



## dar8

Kangdeep14 said:


> Yes. And other option is that Linehaul driver
> Driving B double from dubbo depot to melbourne and back to dubbo
> Dubbo will be my base depot
> Can My company send me to metro for work while company location is in regional area ?


like pajeet said , for state sponsored 489, company's location is irrelevant and it only matters where you physically work , if your daily work involves TNT sending you to non regional on daily basis then this might breach your 489 visa conditions and you will risk losing the opportunity to get 887 , so if it involves going to a non regional melbourne depot daily and driving through non regional on daily basis as part of the job in my opinion it's best to look at alternatives without taking the risk , other option is to consider moving to a state like south australia and drive for TNT within south aus where you have more freedom to do your courier work without worrying about breaching visa conditions


----------



## Kangdeep14

dar8 said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And other option is that Linehaul driver
> Driving B double from dubbo depot to melbourne and back to dubbo
> Dubbo will be my base depot
> Can My company send me to metro for work while company location is in regional area ?
> 
> 
> 
> like pajeet said , for state sponsored 489, company's location is irrelevant and it only matters where you physically work , if your daily work involves TNT sending you to non regional on daily basis then this might breach your 489 visa conditions and you will risk losing the opportunity to get 887 , so if it involves going to a non regional melbourne depot daily and driving through non regional on daily basis as part of the job in my opinion it's best to look at alternatives without taking the risk , other option is to consider moving to a state like south australia and drive for TNT within south aus where you have more freedom to do your courier work without worrying about breaching visa conditions
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. that will help alot


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie

I've applied 489 visa on 28th Nov 18, case officer contacted me on 27th May, asked about the documents related to my wife (I.e proof of relationship). I submitted all requested docs in the following 2 days. So far no response from CO. Application status is "further assessment " and this is onsure application. 
I personally think two different offices are handling applications differently, few people are getting outcomes under 3 months and few under 7 months. Just a random guess from the previous trend!


----------



## Rab nawaz

AlphaBravoCharlie said:


> I've applied 489 visa on 28th Nov 18, case officer contacted me on 27th May, asked about the documents related to my wife (I.e proof of relationship). I submitted all requested docs in the following 2 days. So far no response from CO. Application status is "further assessment " and this is onsure application.
> I personally think two different offices are handling applications differently, few people are getting outcomes under 3 months and few under 7 months. Just a random guess from the previous trend!


Applied 23rd november, contacted for pte verfication on 13th may still case officer cannot verify their own pte pearson taken right in the heart of sydney even I have provided them transaction details of $330, copy of the confirmation email to DOHA, user name password of the portal, and screenshot of the report. Total 214 days gone and there is dead silence.


----------



## Doraemei

From the immitracker, I see that there is no CO contact or direct grant given since 21 June, that is, about a week ago. Have the CO stopped working for this financial year or what exactly is happening?


----------



## Agronomist

Doraemei said:


> From the immitracker, I see that there is no CO contact or direct grant given since 21 June, that is, about a week ago. Have the CO stopped working for this financial year or what exactly is happening?


maybe this year quota for 489 is filled. Hoping to get grants from july start.


----------



## mrspiggy

Agronomist said:


> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the immitracker, I see that there is no CO contact or direct grant given since 21 June, that is, about a week ago. Have the CO stopped working for this financial year or what exactly is happening?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this year quota for 489 is filled. Hoping to get grants from july start.
Click to expand...

Oh no! Hopefully we can see more grants from next week onwards. Looking foward to hearing more good news...


----------



## Doraemei

Agronomist said:


> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the immitracker, I see that there is no CO contact or direct grant given since 21 June, that is, about a week ago. Have the CO stopped working for this financial year or what exactly is happening?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this year quota for 489 is filled. Hoping to get grants from july start.
Click to expand...

r

I thought there’s no quota for state sponsored 489 visa? There’s quota for only family sponsored 489 visa.


----------



## Agronomist

Doraemei said:


> r
> 
> I thought there’s no quota for state sponsored 489 visa? There’s quota for only family sponsored 489 visa.


There are specified number of visa slots for each category like 189, 489/190 etc. 

Like if you check in case of new visa 491 "Substituting the current 489 visa and commencing November 16, 2019 this visa has 14,000 places allocated per year." 

Regards


----------



## mrspiggy

Agronomist said:


> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> I thought there’s no quota for state sponsored 489 visa? There’s quota for only family sponsored 489 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> There are specified number of visa slots for each category like 189, 489/190 etc.
> 
> Like if you check in case of new visa 491 "Substituting the current 489 visa and commencing November 16, 2019 this visa has 14,000 places allocated per year."
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

May I know the source of this? Thanks?


----------



## Agronomist

mrspiggy said:


> May I know the source of this? Thanks?


FYI 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels


----------



## champion840

489
65 points before 10 state points required or
55 plus state gives 10 and make it 65??

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist

champion840 said:


> 489
> 65 points before 10 state points required or
> 55 plus state gives 10 and make it 65??
> 
> Sent from my sm-g975f using tapatalk


55 + 10 = 65


----------



## champion840

So if i have 55 points
i am eligible for 489 eoi??
Whats the currunt cut off for mechanical engineering in Tasmania for 489

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist

champion840 said:


> So if i have 55 points
> i am eligible for 489 eoi??
> Whats the currunt cut off for mechanical engineering in Tasmania for 489
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yes you are eligible considering rest of the state requirements are fulfilled. 
No idea about Tasmania, you can check on official website of Tas.


----------



## mrspiggy

Agronomist said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I know the source of this? Thanks?
> 
> 
> 
> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels
Click to expand...

Thank you very much


----------



## lemxam

Production or Plant Engineer - ANZSCO 233513

Do I have any chance to get 489 having 80 points? Southern Australia, for example. Anyone knows?


----------



## Rahul.Menon

Hi everyone, this is my first post here. Maybe this is a silly question and already answered in this forum, searched for any thread here but could not find. Sorry. 

I am preparing to apply for a 489 visa. So can I claim 10 points for "Nomination by New South Wales Visa subclass 489 ONLY"? I don't have any nomination from any state. 

Occupation: Structural Engineer (233214)
Language: IELTS S-7, R-7, L-7, W-7 (10 points) 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jonny Walker

Rahul.Menon said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post here. Maybe this is a silly question and already answered in this forum, searched for any thread here but could not find. Sorry.
> 
> I am preparing to apply for a 489 visa. So can I claim 10 points for "Nomination by New South Wales Visa subclass 489 ONLY"? I don't have any nomination from any state.
> 
> Occupation: Structural Engineer (233214)
> Language: IELTS S-7, R-7, L-7, W-7 (10 points)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


*Hey Rahul,
Asking question is never a silly thing, but not asking one is certainly. This forums is here to help each other out.
Once you fill your EOI and you select 489 visa option, the EOI will automatically add 10 points. However, you will not receive an invitation to apply automatically based on this score unlike 189 visa, as 190 and 489 is a two step process. 
There are nine regions participating in NSW's 489 program:
Central West
Far South Coast
Mid North Coast
Murray
Northern Inland
Northern Rivers
Orana
Riverina
Southern Inland
Keep monitoring their websites because as of now almost all of them are closed for accepting applications, but are expected to open soon.
You have to check for eligibility and apply at their website by paying around 700 AUD. Some regions of NSW directly accept applications whereas some carry out initial screening before asking to apply formally. The process will consume no less than 3 months. You will not receive an invitation to apply before a region finally approves your application for nomination. 
I am no expert and other people may be able to provide further insights and correct my opinion.
Cheers, *


----------



## Rahul.Menon

*489 eoi*

Many thanks for your help, brother. It has been very helpful. 



Jonny Walker said:


> *Hey Rahul,
> Asking question is never a silly thing, but not asking one is certainly. This forums is here to help each other out.
> Once you fill your EOI and you select 489 visa option, the EOI will automatically add 10 points. However, you will not receive an invitation to apply automatically based on this score unlike 189 visa, as 190 and 489 is a two step process.
> There are nine regions participating in NSW's 489 program:
> Central West
> Far South Coast
> Mid North Coast
> Murray
> Northern Inland
> Northern Rivers
> Orana
> Riverina
> Southern Inland
> Keep monitoring their websites because as of now almost all of them are closed for accepting applications, but are expected to open soon.
> You have to check for eligibility and apply at their website by paying around 700 AUD. Some regions of NSW directly accept applications whereas some carry out initial screening before asking to apply formally. The process will consume no less than 3 months. You will not receive an invitation to apply before a region finally approves your application for nomination.
> I am no expert and other people may be able to provide further insights and correct my opinion.
> Cheers, *


----------



## shree432

As per Immitracker there is no high number CO contacts or Grants properly this week also for 489 and 190, hardly one or two thats all. Was under the impression from July 1st there will more grants as new Financial year

Not sure what is going with the DHA and this waiting time is affecting on many other decisions.


----------



## jerrythomson89

shree432 said:


> As per Immitracker there is no high number CO contacts or Grants properly this week also for 489 and 190, hardly one or two thats all. Was under the impression from July 1st there will more grants as new Financial year
> 
> Not sure what is going with the DHA and this waiting time is affecting on many other decisions.


Seems its right. But also heard there are number of grants for the backlog applications with CO contact. lets hope for the best.


----------



## perfect_devil

Guys, I am posting this question on my friends behalf. He has received 489 invite from SA. He wants to know if he can live and work in Adalaide.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc

perfect_devil said:


> Guys, I am posting this question on my friends behalf. He has received 489 invite from SA. He wants to know if he can live and work in Adalaide.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Yes he can.


----------



## lemxam

For my occupation: Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019

Since I am offshore candidate, there is no point for me to apply anymore? I have 80 points on 489


----------



## anhad18

lemxam said:


> For my occupation: Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019
> 
> Since I am offshore candidate, there is no point for me to apply anymore? I have 80 points on 489


Appear to PTE , get bad score and you will become eligible , as your points will come down to 70. 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Niks_Nik

Lol!! Don’t know what new changes will there since the new FY has started


----------



## Jonny Walker

*200 Not Out ............ yaayyyyyyyyyy* :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rab nawaz

Jonny Walker said:


> *200 Not Out ............ yaayyyyyyyyyy* :fingerscrossed:


225 and they cannot verify their own pte taken right in the heart of sydney with 6 documented proves.


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello folks,

Can anyone confirm that Orana NSW 489 is open for cafe or restaurant manager??


----------



## jassingh

Jonny Walker said:


> *200 Not Out ............ yaayyyyyyyyyy* :fingerscrossed:


bro u may get your grant soon.. may be coming monday. already a guy with lodgement date 17/12/18 got grant on 02/07/19 & yesterday two applicants of 17 & 18 dec got co contact. good luck to u bro.


----------



## jassingh

Rab nawaz said:


> 225 and they cannot verify their own pte taken right in the heart of sydney with 6 documented proves.


bro did you not send ur score to DHA from PTE site before your account got deactivated?


----------



## Rab nawaz

jassingh said:


> bro did you not send ur score to DHA from PTE site before your account got deactivated?


Attached confirmation Email from DOHA, attached hard copy with GP verification, attached screenshots of the portal, attached username and password, attached test booking confimation email and attached bank statement clearly showing $330 has been paid for pte pearson exam. Outsourced case officers having zero knowledge about visa system but sitting there to follow a written paper filled with instructions given by DOHA TO them and whenever something new pops up they dont know what to do and keep putting application on side and dealing witn ABC simple application to complete their targets.


----------



## jassi_singh

@Rab Navas bro I asked u coz I lodged my case on 29 dec & my PTE score got expired (2yrs) in may; however, I had already sent DHA the score card before applying for visa. 
I got it confirmed from PTE that if an applicant has already assigned his score report to the Department of Home Affairs while still valid, they wil be able to access it for VISA purposes for 3 years from the test date.


----------



## Rab nawaz

jassi_singh said:


> @Rab Navas bro I asked u coz I lodged my case on 29 dec & my PTE score got expired (2yrs) in may; however, I had already sent DHA the score card before applying for visa.
> I got it confirmed from PTE that if an applicant has already assigned his score report to the Department of Home Affairs while still valid, they wil be able to access it for VISA purposes for 3 years from the test date.


Yes but this case officer has requested something he should not asked as score was already sent to DOHA just few months ago when I had applied for subclass 500 and got my visa but instead of realizing his mistake he is disappeared and not responding at all so I can’t figureout what is going on. Department was very well aware of my pte validation as they had granted me the other visa few months ago.


----------



## jassingh

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes but this case officer has requested something he should not asked as score was already sent to DOHA just few months ago when I had applied for subclass 500 and got my visa but instead of realizing his mistake he is disappeared and not responding at all so I can’t figureout what is going on. Department was very well aware of my pte validation as they had granted me the other visa few months ago.


hope u get ur grant soon..


----------



## Rab nawaz

Thats how inexperience and untrained staff can destroy all of yours savings and precious time. I have paid this semester fee already so they can now take 3 months more as the damage is already done.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

Guys,
Do you think that due to 491 visa the processing time of 489 will decrease? I really love to know your opinion.


----------



## atulgupta225

Hi All,

I am planning to Apply for 489 visa for NSW because after waiting for 4-5 months for 190 state nomination, there is no invite received till now.
I have 75 points in hand for 189 visa so for 190 its 80 points and 85 points for 489.
I need to apply for Software Engineer - 261313 code, so need guidance as to which region should I choose for my code as software engineer.
Currently following 9 regions are there as listed in site , though most of them are closed but in case they open, which will be best region to apply for 489 visa.

Central West
Far South Coast 
Mid North Coast
Murray
Northern Inland 
Northern Rivers 
Orana 
Riverina 
Southern Inland

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## foram.sakhida

Hello,

I have filed for 489 under HR Adviser profile in NT in June 2019. Have 70 points claimed. Have heard the visa grant is very slow for 489 currently... Any HR Adviser have got visa grant recently


----------



## shree432

foram.sakhida said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have filed for 489 under HR Adviser profile in NT in June 2019. Have 70 points claimed. Have heard the visa grant is very slow for 489 currently... Any HR Adviser have got visa grant recently


You can check the immitracker website with the recent grants for your ANZSCO code. As far as I know grants doesnt depend on the code you applied, it only depends on the date you have applied.


----------



## harry786786

I applied 489 nomination application to SA In 249212 (dance teacher) category on 4th july 2019 with 75 total points as my code in high availability after 6 years..(MY LUCK).So guys can i expect my invitation within 1 month from state..


----------



## helloworld2019

foram.sakhida said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have filed for 489 under HR Adviser profile in NT in June 2019. Have 70 points claimed. Have heard the visa grant is very slow for 489 currently... Any HR Adviser have got visa grant recently


Hi Foram, I have applied too with 65 points in the same occupation for NT but haven't seen any update yet. It seems to be quite slow. Please share if you receive any more information regarding the same. Thanks!


----------



## cnflwy

Hello,

Just browsing through the posts. I have applied for a 489 visa under Murray last September under the field of Quantity Surveyor. I have then got my invite 4 weeks exactly after. Lodge it before my student expired and got granted on the 29th of May 2019.

Now I am just awaiting on the 189. Hope this helps with the timeline. 

As for the best region, i would suggest to apply just any of them.


----------



## jassingh

Anyone here has any idea why 489 grants are too slow?


----------



## yakuma

I have applied Tas 489 visa on 12/01/19..has any one idea about when can I expect my grant?..


----------



## Niks_Nik

As per Immitracker, last grant given for a candidate who applied on 18th Dec. My friend, who lives in Sydney, is saying that the grant will start coming now, as the election period is now gone. You can expect the grant by mid of July. I lodged on 2nd Jan for SA. Hoping and waiting


----------



## yakuma

Thanks Niks_Nik..
I have another question..Is it possible to apply for 190/189 after having 489 visa..or 887 is the only option after having 489 visa?
For Example if some one got 489 visa and after a year arriving to perticular satate in australia, if his/her anzsco code open for 189/190 visa, is it possible to apply or 887 is the only option for PR.


----------



## kodaan28

yakuma said:


> Thanks Niks_Nik..
> I have another question..Is it possible to apply for 190/189 after having 489 visa..or 887 is the only option after having 489 visa?
> For Example if some one got 489 visa and after a year arriving to perticular satate in australia, if his/her anzsco code open for 189/190 visa, is it possible to apply or 887 is the only option for PR.


You can apply for 189/190 on a 489 visa.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Niks_Nik

Don’t know much about Onshore application for 189, 190, but I think there should be an option to cross over 887. Although I am not sure about the available options. Through I am going to apply for 887, after 2 years of relevant valid exp


----------



## yakuma

Niks_Nik said:


> Don’t know much about Onshore application for 189, 190, but I think there should be an option to cross over 887. Although I am not sure about the available options. Through I am going to apply for 887, after 2 years of relevant valid exp


What's your timeline?


----------



## aussiecool

489 grants seem to have stopped completely. No grants this week so far. Does anyone know what's the reason behind this?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Spoke to them today and looks like this is all third party contracts and case officers were sitting overseas and keep following strict quota system mentioned by DOHA.


----------



## aussiecool

Rab nawaz said:


> Spoke to them today and looks like this is all third party contracts and case officers were sitting overseas and keep following strict quota system mentioned by DOHA.


Does it mean our visas are now being processed by a third party agency and not the DOHA themselves. 

Is there a specific reason for such long delays or is it expected to get better now?


----------



## Rab nawaz

aussiecool said:


> Does it mean our visas are now being processed by a third party agency and not the DOHA themselves.
> 
> Is there a specific reason for such long delays or is it expected to get better now?


I dont expect any better as offshore case officers have zero knowledge about anything and they were given robotic instructions to stop or resume grants anywhere anytime. Small complication in any case is enough to confuse them for months and months and also they have to keep waiting for guidance from the limited staff sitting in DOHA.


----------



## anhad18

Rab nawaz said:


> I dont expect any better as offshore case officers have zero knowledge about anything and they were given robotic instructions to stop or resume grants anywhere anytime. Small complication in any case is enough to confuse them for months and months and also they have to keep waiting for guidance from the limited staff sitting in DOHA.


That's not good. Even after putting in huge visa fees we are getting this kind of response 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

anhad18 said:


> That's not good. Even after putting in huge visa fees we are getting this kind of response
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Outsourced visa officers can work for peanuts as you can see vodafone customer service in Australia demand $22 an hour whereas indian staff is getting $300 a month for a full 10 hour shift a day. Outsource is way to cheap or free for DOHA and they dont care if yours case got delay or there is no response for years as cheap labour is bonus for them to make more revenue. Simple easy cases with pure luck can get the grant between 5 to 6 months else it could take more than 1.5 year to 2 years.


----------



## anhad18

Rab nawaz said:


> Outsourced visa officers can work for peanuts as you can see vodafone customer service in Australia demand $22 an hour whereas indian staff is getting $300 a month for a full 10 hour shift a day. Outsource is way to cheap or free for DOHA and they dont care if yours case got delay or there is no response for years as cheap labour is bonus for them to make more revenue. Simple easy cases with pure luck can get the grant between 5 to 6 months else it could take more than 1.5 year to 2 years.


Then why apply Australian PR,Canada is much easy and quick grant . fees is also less

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89

ITA received
Applied on 26th May 2019


----------



## anhad18

nvhcc89 said:


> ITA received
> 
> Applied on 26th May 2019


Which state ? Is it pre invite 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89

anhad18 said:


> Which state ? Is it pre invite
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


489 SA.
Its the ITA, not the nomination


----------



## Niks_Nik

As per immitracker, one more grant seen today for 23rd Dec applicant.


----------



## anhad18

nvhcc89 said:


> 489 SA.
> Its the ITA, not the nomination


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BiancaUy

Hi! My occupation is ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant. If I apply for 489 in Queensland (assuming they will open for my occupation), can you suggest on the regional area that I can use to lodge the EOI?


----------



## Patilhema

Niks_Nik said:


> As per immitracker, one more grant seen today for 23rd Dec applicant.




This is for on shore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrspiggy

Rab nawaz said:


> Spoke to them today and looks like this is all third party contracts and case officers were sitting overseas and keep following strict quota system mentioned by DOHA.


You called them?


----------



## harry786786

Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only;
Preparedness to self-employ....

what is the meaning of preparedness to self-employ?????????


----------



## harry786786

anzsco-249212(csol) 
assessment- positive 04 aug 2016
pte-65+--10 pts 
work-6.8 yrs 10 pts 
age-35--25 pts 
qualfiation-gradüation--15 pts 
state ss-10 pts 

my experience is going to be expired next month but i ve applied SA application on 4th of july

my concern is my exp was 6.8 years as of 4 aug 2016 i claimed 8 years experience in my SA application,so what should i do now ,should i opt for normal srg09 assessment or srg35 assessment..guys please help me out of this situation.My experience is still with my previous employer..


----------



## mail2notif

Can 489 visa holder apply for 189/190 later before applying for 887 PR visa. Assuming PR gets granted within 1-1.5 year. 



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif

Does remote work for an Australian company counts as work visa condition for 489? Like for example if company main office is Sydney based but they allow to work from any where in Australia, then does this would get count as working in regional/designated area?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Anyone waiting here lodged in november 2018 ?


----------



## dar8

mail2notif said:


> Does remote work for an Australian company counts as work visa condition for 489? Like for example if company main office is Sydney based but they allow to work from any where in Australia, then does this would get count as working in regional/designated area?


As long as you maintain your legal residence in regional Australia , and able to obtain proof from the company ( mentioned in contract in letter head that you are working remotely) and provide other proof to prove that you are working from your home in regional and do not travel to office or outside regional on regular basis , it should be fine. But obtain proof of remote work approval from the company


----------



## mrspiggy

Hey guys! Would like to share with all that our grant was approved yesterday, 9th July 2018.

Good luck and all the best to all who are waiting. It is a long wait but please persevere and hang on.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

mrspiggy said:


> Hey guys! Would like to share with all that our grant was approved yesterday, 9th July 2018.
> 
> Good luck and all the best to all who are waiting. It is a long wait but please persevere and hang on.


When did you lodge for the visa?


----------



## mrspiggy

soheil_ershadi said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Would like to share with all that our grant was approved yesterday, 9th July 2018.
> 
> Good luck and all the best to all who are waiting. It is a long wait but please persevere and hang on.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge for the visa?
Click to expand...

Lodged on 20th December 2018


----------



## mail2notif

mrspiggy said:


> Hey guys! Would like to share with all that our grant was approved yesterday, 9th July 2018.
> 
> Good luck and all the best to all who are waiting. It is a long wait but please persevere and hang on.


Congratulations. for which state and occupation?


----------



## mail2notif

dar8 said:


> As long as you maintain your legal residence in regional Australia , and able to obtain proof from the company ( mentioned in contract in letter head that you are working remotely) and provide other proof to prove that you are working from your home in regional and do not travel to office or outside regional on regular basis , it should be fine. But obtain proof of remote work approval from the company


Thanks for the clarification dar8. Appreciate the info in this matter.


----------



## mrspiggy

mrspiggy said:


> Hey guys! Would like to share with all that our grant was approved yesterday, 9th July 2018.
> 
> Good luck and all the best to all who are waiting. It is a long wait but please persevere and hang on.


Sorry, typo error. 

Grant received on 9th July 2019


----------



## mrspiggy

mail2notif said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Would like to share with all that our grant was approved yesterday, 9th July 2018.
> 
> Good luck and all the best to all who are waiting. It is a long wait but please persevere and hang on.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. for which state and occupation?
Click to expand...

State: NT
Occupation: External Auditor


----------



## bhavan

Hi All, I lodged 489 visa application for SA on 17th November offshore, CO contact on 7th May asking for evidence of employment and functional English of spouse. Submitted on 24th May along with new born details and still waiting for grant, any applicants from November with CO contact and waiting for grant?


----------



## shree432

mrspiggy said:


> Hey guys! Would like to share with all that our grant was approved yesterday, 9th July 2018.
> 
> Good luck and all the best to all who are waiting. It is a long wait but please persevere and hang on.



Hearty Congrats....I guess its a direct..Please update your signature with your timeline...That helps actually..


----------



## shree432

bhavan said:


> Hi All, I lodged 489 visa application for SA on 17th November offshore, CO contact on 7th May asking for evidence of employment and functional English of spouse. Submitted on 24th May along with new born details and still waiting for grant, any applicants from November with CO contact and waiting for grant?


He is Nov 2018 Onshore applicant



Rab nawaz said:


> Anyone waiting here lodged in november 2018 ?


----------



## mrspiggy

shree432 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Would like to share with all that our grant was approved yesterday, 9th July 2018.
> 
> Good luck and all the best to all who are waiting. It is a long wait but please persevere and hang on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hearty Congrats....I guess its a direct..Please update your signature with your timeline...That helps actually..
Click to expand...

Thanks. 

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting. Your grant is on the way.


----------



## Northerninland 489

Hi
I have applied in oct 2018 from NSW, got s56 request on 4th January, provided required docs on 16th of jan.Sonce than Status is further assessment.I was thinking of contacting Adelaide GSM. Can someone provide me contacts number or advise what should I do.


----------



## priyasanuel

Guys,

Can anyone please share the document check list for 489 SA visa application for primary and secondary applicant.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## bhavan

07:14 PM Yesterday #9898 shree432
Quote:
Originally Posted by bhavan 
Hi All, I lodged 489 visa application for SA on 17th November offshore, CO contact on 7th May asking for evidence of employment and functional English of spouse. Submitted on 24th May along with new born details and still waiting for grant, any applicants from November with CO contact and waiting for grant?
He is Nov 2018 Onshore applicant

Yes, Nov 2018, but offshore, from India


----------



## AlphaBravoCharlie

I know I applied on 27th Nov 18,and Rab Nawaz applied few days earlier than me. We both are waiting so far. Case officer contacted and asked for additional info on 27th May 19. Status is further assessment. Onshore applications. 
It's been 7months and 15 days


----------



## Rab nawaz

23rd of november lodged 2018, 13th of may 2019 contacted, till today dozens of attempts to get to know what happen but there is no response at all. Soon fly for backhome so i dont need to pay thousands of dollars to stay here.


----------



## mrspiggy

I think they are clearing the December applicants at the same time while clearing those who had CO contacts earlier.

Hope they can clear the backlog soon. I am sure your grants are on the way.


----------



## asifsiyal

Hi all, what does it mean by visa condition 8549-Must stay in designated area.


----------



## bhavan

Looks like on an average it's 6 months for a grant or CO contact requesting for additional documents. Not sure of the time for decision post submission of the requested documents. I wonder if they bother to check the submitted documents prior to request for additional documents, where I have been asked for functional english inspite of submitting my Australian master's certificate.


----------



## mail2notif

asifsiyal said:


> Hi all, what does it mean by visa condition 8549-Must stay in designated area.


That means you should live and work in the designated postal code area. So for example if you have 489 for NSW or QLD you have limited postal codes which are outside the major cities. On other hand if you have VIC or NT etc you can live anywhere in the state. In the condition there might be a link for the designated area else Google and you will see all the postal code details. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## asifsiyal

Yes, following link is found in the grant. My plan is to land in Melbourne, so I can live and work there?


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...provisional-489/designated-areas-of-australia



mail2notif said:


> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, what does it mean by visa condition 8549-Must stay in designated area.
> 
> 
> 
> That means you should live and work in the designated postal code area. So for example if you have 489 for NSW or QLD you have limited postal codes which are outside the major cities. On other hand if you have VIC or NT etc you can live anywhere in the state. In the condition there might be a link for the designated area else Google and you will see all the postal code details.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## mail2notif

asifsiyal said:


> Yes, following link is found in the grant. My plan is to land in Melbourne, so I can live and work there?
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...provisional-489/designated-areas-of-australia


Yes you can because it's family sponsored 489. As for the state sponsorship the condition code for low populated regional area is different. Like 5839 or something similar. Good luck. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginni Gill

My points after ACS positive are 60. Can i apply EOI under 489 visa?


----------



## JDLI

Ginni Gill said:


> My points after ACS positive are 60. Can i apply EOI under 489 visa?


your 60 points exclude state nomination or include state nomination points?


----------



## Ginni Gill

Excluding state nomination


----------



## cn049

Ginni Gill said:


> My points after ACS positive are 60. Can i apply EOI under 489 visa?


Yes you can apply for 489 as the minimum points required is 65 and you will have 60+10=70 points. 
Cheers


----------



## Ginni Gill

I think For ICT applicants the minimum score needed to apply EOI is 65??


----------



## Northerninland 489

Northerninland 489
Hi
I have applied in oct 2018 from NSW, got s56 request on 4th January, provided required docs on 16th of jan.Sonce than Status is further assessment.I was thinking of contacting Adelaide GSM. Can someone provide me contacts number or advise what should I do.


----------



## JDLI

JDLI said:


> your 60 points exclude state nomination or include state nomination points?


so if you are nominated by state (489) you will get 70 (60+10) 

so you can submit EOI


----------



## Ginni Gill

but my consultant said i need 65 points first to apply for EOI...nomination points will be given later by the state that accept your EOI .


----------



## mail2notif

Ginni Gill said:


> but my consultant said i need 65 points first to apply for EOI...nomination points will be given later by the state that accept your EOI .


You can apply eoi with 55 point as well and when you mention interested state it will automatically add 10 points for the calculation purposes. Nomination comes later on. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginni Gill

ok. Thanks for the information


----------



## Ginni Gill

When will Tasmania publish this year occupation list any idea?


----------



## JDLI

Ginni Gill said:


> but my consultant said i need 65 points first to apply for EOI...nomination points will be given later by the state that accept your EOI .


No. Its definitely wrong. if you are going to apply for 489, you need minimum 55 only. you will get 10 when you nominated by state


----------



## jassingh

Hi everyone. Has anyone inquired from DHA about the slow processing of files? Hardly few grants were given till date since the beginning of new PY. They are not moving ahead of 23/12/18 and many Dec files are still untouched. Last grant as per immitracker was on 12/07/19 and no update since then. Please share if anyone has any update. Thanks!!


----------



## shree432

As per immitracker 2 grants today updated 3 hours before...
one was applied on 26th Dec, Direct grant
other one applied June 30th , twice CO contact. ...

Looks like there are clearing the Dec 15th to 28th Dec cases only


----------



## bhavan

2nd CO contact today requesting for medicals of new born aged 4 months.


----------



## Rab nawaz

240 days gone and there is dead silence.


----------



## Kangdeep14

Global Processing Time for 190 is updated to 10 - 15 months.

Global Processing Time for 489 is updated to 10 - 15 months.

Global Processing Time for 189 remains as 7 - 8 months.


----------



## jassingh

bhavan said:


> 2nd CO contact today requesting for medicals of new born aged 4 months.


Whats is your application lodgement date?


----------



## jassingh

shree432 said:


> As per immitracker 2 grants today updated 3 hours before...
> one was applied on 26th Dec, Direct grant
> other one applied June 30th , twice CO contact. ...
> 
> Looks like there are clearing the Dec 15th to 28th Dec cases only


Did any 28th December case receive grant recently?


----------



## jassingh

Rab nawaz said:


> 240 days gone and there is dead silence.


Bro what are they saying?


----------



## jassingh

Kangdeep14 said:


> Global Processing Time for 190 is updated to 10 - 15 months.
> 
> Global Processing Time for 489 is updated to 10 - 15 months.
> 
> Global Processing Time for 189 remains as 7 - 8 months.


Why are they increasing processing time for 489? Earlier people were getting visa within 3-4 months but this year everything got changed. And they are saying from Nov onward they will prioritize 491? Alteast they should clear all the application of 489 visa for PY 2018-2019 before commencement of 491.


----------



## pausyum

Hi guys,

I am in the midst of filling up my application form for 489 through ImmiAccount.

In my application I am claiming partner points, however nowhere in the form is asking if I am claiming partner points, and in the list of documents requiree under my partner's name no skill assessment or employment-related document was requested.

How do I go about proving my partner point then? Or did I miss something in my form?


----------



## mrspiggy

jassingh said:


> shree432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per immitracker 2 grants today updated 3 hours before...
> one was applied on 26th Dec, Direct grant
> other one applied June 30th , twice CO contact. ...
> 
> Looks like there are clearing the Dec 15th to 28th Dec cases only
> 
> 
> 
> Did any 28th December case receive grant recently?
Click to expand...

Lodged on 20th December 2018. Received grant on 9th July 2019.

Waited around 6 months plus for the grant.


----------



## mrspiggy

jassingh said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global Processing Time for 190 is updated to 10 - 15 months.
> 
> Global Processing Time for 489 is updated to 10 - 15 months.
> 
> Global Processing Time for 189 remains as 7 - 8 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they increasing processing time for 489? Earlier people were getting visa within 3-4 months but this year everything got changed. And they are saying from Nov onward they will prioritize 491? Alteast they should clear all the application of 489 visa for PY 2018-2019 before commencement of 491.
Click to expand...

Seemed like those who lodged in late November 2018 onwards waited more than 5 to 6 months for the grant. Some waited even longer.


----------



## combatant

Hello, I am facing a terrible situation, I applied for SA 489 visa on 4th July and lost 10 points of age after 2 days. Few people on this forum say that points should be 65+10 till the time of nomination/invitation and few people say SA only checks point at the time of application submission. Can anybody help me out in this? Is there anyone who has faced a similar situation? 

Thank you.


----------



## Doraemei

5-6 months to get the grant provided there’s no CO contact. From the immitracker, there are many Dec applicants who are still waiting for response from the CO after their first CO contact in late May (6 months after their lodgement). Me too, I’ve been waiting for the response since 11/6. 

I’ve asked my migration agent and she said there’s no way (no phone number) to contact the case officer or anyone to check the status of your application. Thus, I’m not sure who and how some applicants can call to enquire about their status. ☹ 



mrspiggy said:


> jassingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shree432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per immitracker 2 grants today updated 3 hours before...
> one was applied on 26th Dec, Direct grant
> other one applied June 30th , twice CO contact. ...
> 
> Looks like there are clearing the Dec 15th to 28th Dec cases only
> 
> 
> 
> Did any 28th December case receive grant recently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lodged on 20th December 2018. Received grant on 9th July 2019.
> 
> Waited around 6 months plus for the grant.
Click to expand...




mrspiggy said:


> jassingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global Processing Time for 190 is updated to 10 - 15 months.
> 
> Global Processing Time for 489 is updated to 10 - 15 months.
> 
> Global Processing Time for 189 remains as 7 - 8 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they increasing processing time for 489? Earlier people were getting visa within 3-4 months but this year everything got changed. And they are saying from Nov onward they will prioritize 491? Alteast they should clear all the application of 489 visa for PY 2018-2019 before commencement of 491.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seemed like those who lodged in late November 2018 onwards waited more than 5 to 6 months for the grant. Some waited even longer.
Click to expand...


----------



## mrspiggy

Doraemei said:


> 5-6 months to get the grant provided there’s no CO contact. From the immitracker, there are many Dec applicants who are still waiting for response from the CO after their first CO contact in late May (6 months after their lodgement). Me too, I’ve been waiting for the response since 11/6.
> 
> I’ve asked my migration agent and she said there’s no way (no phone number) to contact the case officer or anyone to check the status of your application. Thus, I’m not sure who and how some applicants can call to enquire about their status. ☹
> 
> 
> 
> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jassingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shree432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per immitracker 2 grants today updated 3 hours before...
> one was applied on 26th Dec, Direct grant
> other one applied June 30th , twice CO contact. ...
> 
> Looks like there are clearing the Dec 15th to 28th Dec cases only
> 
> 
> 
> Did any 28th December case receive grant recently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lodged on 20th December 2018. Received grant on 9th July 2019.
> 
> Waited around 6 months plus for the grant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jassingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global Processing Time for 190 is updated to 10 - 15 months.
> 
> Global Processing Time for 489 is updated to 10 - 15 months.
> 
> Global Processing Time for 189 remains as 7 - 8 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are they increasing processing time for 489? Earlier people were getting visa within 3-4 months but this year everything got changed. And they are saying from Nov onward they will prioritize 491? Alteast they should clear all the application of 489 visa for PY 2018-2019 before commencement of 491.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seemed like those who lodged in late November 2018 onwards waited more than 5 to 6 months for the grant. Some waited even longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think the wait time has increased by a lot more from 3 to 4 months earlier to 5 to 7 months now.

At first, I thought I might have to wait for 1 to 2 more months for CO contact as it seemed most of the December applicants have CO contact. I am thankful that the grant came earlier than expected. 

Keeping all who are waiting for their grants in my prayer. Hope yours will come as a surprise soon.


----------



## jassingh

mrspiggy said:


> Lodged on 20th December 2018. Received grant on 9th July 2019.
> 
> Waited around 6 months plus for the grant.


Even I have applied on 29 Dec and still no update. Status showing is Received.


----------



## mrspiggy

jassingh said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged on 20th December 2018. Received grant on 9th July 2019.
> 
> Waited around 6 months plus for the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Even I have applied on 29 Dec and still no update. Status showing is Received.
Click to expand...

The last time I checked was in late June. Status was still showing received. 

On immitracker, I noticed quite slow moving so I did not check again. Then the next thing I see is the grant.

Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## nvhcc89

mrspiggy said:


> I think the wait time has increased by a lot more from 3 to 4 months earlier to 5 to 7 months now.
> 
> At first, I thought I might have to wait for 1 to 2 more months for CO contact as it seemed most of the December applicants have CO contact. I am thankful that the grant came earlier than expected.
> 
> Keeping all who are waiting for their grants in my prayer. Hope yours will come as a surprise soon.


what's your timeline?


----------



## jassingh

mrspiggy said:


> The last time I checked was in late June. Status was still showing received.
> 
> On immitracker, I noticed quite slow moving so I did not check again. Then the next thing I see is the grant.
> 
> Keeping you in my prayers.


Thanks bro.. I wish all those who are waiting for so long get their grants soon.


----------



## mrspiggy

nvhcc89 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wait time has increased by a lot more from 3 to 4 months earlier to 5 to 7 months now.
> 
> At first, I thought I might have to wait for 1 to 2 more months for CO contact as it seemed most of the December applicants have CO contact. I am thankful that the grant came earlier than expected.
> 
> Keeping all who are waiting for their grants in my prayer. Hope yours will come as a surprise soon.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your timeline?
Click to expand...

Lodged on 20th December 2018
Grant received on 9th July 2019

Are you also waiting?


----------



## mrspiggy

jassingh said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I checked was in late June. Status was still showing received.
> 
> On immitracker, I noticed quite slow moving so I did not check again. Then the next thing I see is the grant.
> 
> Keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro.. I wish all those who are waiting for so long get their grants soon.
Click to expand...

No worry, bro.

I understand the feeling of waiting.

We are here to support one another.


----------



## Agronomist

mrspiggy said:


> Lodged on 20th December 2018
> Grant received on 9th July 2019
> 
> Are you also waiting?


When are you planning to move NT ?


----------



## mrspiggy

Agronomist said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged on 20th December 2018
> Grant received on 9th July 2019
> 
> Are you also waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> When are you planning to move NT ?
Click to expand...

Looking at 3 to 4 months time.

Grant came early than expected.

Hope you will get your grant soon too.


----------



## bhavan

I lodged application on 17th November 2018, 1st CO contact on 7th May 2019, 2nd CO contact on 17th July, booked appointment of medicals for my son aged 4 months


----------



## Jonny Walker

*Black Hole*

*212 not out .....*


----------



## Rab nawaz

Jonny Walker said:


> *212 not out .....*


Any contact by any ghost case officer ?


----------



## Kangdeep14

Jonny Walker said:


> *212 not out .....*


217 days


----------



## mrspiggy

Jonny Walker said:


> *212 not out .....*





Kangdeep14 said:


> Jonny Walker said:
> 
> 
> 
> *212 not out .....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 217 days
Click to expand...

Oh gosh! Praying for you guys...


----------



## jassingh

Jonny Walker said:


> *212 not out .....*


Hi Jonny.. We both have same code. 203 days completed & no update. I think there are very few people with 233512 code who has applied for FSC.


----------



## Niks_Nik

Mine 199 days completed. Status is received


----------



## Jonny Walker

Rab nawaz said:


> Any contact by any ghost case officer ?


Total silence till date .......


----------



## Jonny Walker

Rab nawaz said:


> Any contact by any ghost case officer ?





jassingh said:


> Hi Jonny.. We both have same code. 203 days completed & no update. I think there are very few people with 233512 code who has applied for FSC.


Yeah you are right.........but I think slow processing has nothing to do with job codes. Since I am offshore, I am not much bothered by delays in the grants.....


----------



## AsifRehman

Any good news for *ANZSCO 263311* ....


----------



## Rab nawaz

it has been over 2 months since you have requested a PTE score to be sent to DHA whilst it was over 2 years

This is not possible to click send score if the test date was over 2 years, DHA has to contact PTE centre if needed.


Can you confirm if you have access to the result of PTE score and allow for approval for this case?

Otherwise, would you consider a new PTE score if I am going to sit for a new test for the situation that DHA is not able to verify the over 2 yrs (but below 3 yrs result) at time of application?

I understands DHA counts the english result as at time of application and should be prior to application date. However, I just does not understand why there will be a delay or difficulty for DHA to verify my genuine result .


Do you have any recommendation or action plan for this ?

Please advise.

Email sent 14 days ago till now no reply at all.


----------



## Northerninland 489

284 days gone


Jonny Walker said:


> *212 not out .....*





mrspiggy said:


> Jonny Walker said:
> 
> 
> 
> *212 not out .....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonny Walker said:
> 
> 
> 
> *212 not out .....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 217 days
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 284 days gone
> Oh gosh! Praying for you guys...
Click to expand...


----------



## Northerninland 489

I lodged on October 16 2018, first CO contact 4th January after that no contact


Jonny Walker said:


> *212 not out .....*


----------



## Doraemei

More than 5 weeks since the first CO contact. No response whatsoever. Reply from my agent when I asked her to chase up on my application with DHA: 

The department of Home Affairs has ridiculous processing time so it is normal but thing should get better since the new financial year just started . They will not entertain any queries within their standard processing as it interferes with their processing.


----------



## atulgupta225

Hi

Need guidance on how to apply for 489 visa for my code 261313.
I have total 75 +10(region)=85, but looking at current news like FSC for NSW says its suspended for time being.
As most of the states saying that they have closed or not open till now, so I am not able to file any 489 visa with my current points. Any idea whether NSW or any other state will open 489 VISA for my code 261313 in future.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## assam454

*Sorry I m on wrong page but need help*

HI guys last earn i have applied my 887 visa on 13th June my case officer has passed my work 1 yr work I experience but i. Got problem with residence proof 

I got my 487 visa on 30th September 2015 and it was expired on 30th September 2018
I have provided the following 

1-Credit card statement (dec 2014-sep2018)

2- city link tolls statement (June 2016 till September 2018)

3- electricity bill (March 2016-sep 2018)

4- internet bill (1st June 2016 till July 2018)

Statutory declaration form from my sister that I was living with her from xxxxdateyear till xxxdate year And I have attach my old driving licence plus renewal receipt as well but my problem is that 

From 1st October 2015 till August 2016 o don’t have rental record but from September 2016 till September’s 2018 I have rental record plus I have been to overseas 
1- 4march to23 April 2016 then 12th November 2017 till 13 feb 2018 I was overseas

So we have to prove 2 yrs so can we mix bills and rent. Together to prove it plz help me out


----------



## mrspiggy

Rab nawaz said:


> it has been over 2 months since you have requested a PTE score to be sent to DHA whilst it was over 2 years
> 
> This is not possible to click send score if the test date was over 2 years, DHA has to contact PTE centre if needed.
> 
> 
> Can you confirm if you have access to the result of PTE score and allow for approval for this case?
> 
> Otherwise, would you consider a new PTE score if I am going to sit for a new test for the situation that DHA is not able to verify the over 2 yrs (but below 3 yrs result) at time of application?
> 
> I understands DHA counts the english result as at time of application and should be prior to application date. However, I just does not understand why there will be a delay or difficulty for DHA to verify my genuine result .
> 
> 
> Do you have any recommendation or action plan for this ?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Email sent 14 days ago till now no reply at all.


Still no reply?


----------



## mrspiggy

Doraemei said:


> More than 5 weeks since the first CO contact. No response whatsoever. Reply from my agent when I asked her to chase up on my application with DHA:
> 
> The department of Home Affairs has ridiculous processing time so it is normal but thing should get better since the new financial year just started . They will not entertain any queries within their standard processing as it interferes with their processing.


Keeping you in my prayers...


----------



## Kangdeep14

Any update guys?


----------



## Rab nawaz

8 months gone and there is dead silence.


----------



## cn049

assam454 said:


> HI guys last earn i have applied my 887 visa on 13th June my case officer has passed my work 1 yr work I experience but i. Got problem with residence proof
> 
> I got my 487 visa on 30th September 2015 and it was expired on 30th September 2018
> I have provided the following
> 
> 1-Credit card statement (dec 2014-sep2018)
> 
> 2- city link tolls statement (June 2016 till September 2018)
> 
> 3- electricity bill (March 2016-sep 2018)
> 
> 4- internet bill (1st June 2016 till July 2018)
> 
> Statutory declaration form from my sister that I was living with her from xxxxdateyear till xxxdate year And I have attach my old driving licence plus renewal receipt as well but my problem is that
> 
> From 1st October 2015 till August 2016 o don’t have rental record but from September 2016 till September’s 2018 I have rental record plus I have been to overseas
> 1- 4march to23 April 2016 then 12th November 2017 till 13 feb 2018 I was overseas
> 
> So we have to prove 2 yrs so can we mix bills and rent. Together to prove it plz help me out


I think this is similar to the other experience criteria for 887 in which you can meet total working hours even by working part time. You have already stayed two years to meet the criteria. Also, I think you need not to prove all the the period by documents; provide as much document as you have.

Cheers


----------



## Baljeet20186

Hi Guys,

Anybody got the 489 Family Sponsored Invitation for 2613xx recently. 

What is the cut off for this subclass?

I have applied 489 Family Sponsored EOI on 21 July with 80 points

Age - 25
Education -15
Work Experience - 10
PTE - 20
Family Sponsored - 10


What are the chances on this score?


Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## Agronomist

cn049 said:


> I think this is similar to the other experience criteria for 887 in which you can meet total working hours even by working part time. You have already stayed two years to meet the criteria. Also, I think you need not to prove all the the period by documents; provide as much document as you have.
> 
> Cheers


We both lodged visa on same date please let me know in case of any update. 

Thanks


----------



## Baljeet20186

Hi All,

As this is 489 visa related thread, so can you please let me know whether pro-rata occupations are eligible for 489 Family Sponsorship or not?

Anybody received 489 Family Sponsorship recently in the 2613 stream?

Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## mail2notif

Baljeet20186 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got the 489 Family Sponsored Invitation for 2613xx recently.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the cut off for this subclass?
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied 489 Family Sponsored EOI on 21 July with 80 points
> 
> 
> 
> Age - 25
> 
> Education -15
> 
> Work Experience - 10
> 
> PTE - 20
> 
> Family Sponsored - 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances on this score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Baljeet


I just clarified this today morning from Iscah that pro rata occupations won't get any invite for 489 FS visa. Sep 2016 was the last time when they got invite and since then DHA have policy due to which pro rata occupations like 2613xx won't get selected for 489 FS and only non pro rata would get the invites. 

I have attached ISCAH clarification in this regard for reference. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mrspiggy

Any good news this week?


----------



## PRJourney

*489 processing time*

hello experts,

Can you interpret what does this "Processing times:
There are no standard processing times available for this pathway." I applied 489 for SA on 24th June,2019 under invited pathway. The information page on that visa subclass states above. I am confused with someone in this forum mentioning that processing time for 489 has been updated to 10-15 months in the last thread. My application even after one month is still in received status. Is it normal, experienced friends please advice.


Thank you.


----------



## mailgrvc

PRJourney said:


> hello experts,
> 
> Can you interpret what does this "Processing times:
> There are no standard processing times available for this pathway." I applied 489 for SA on 24th June,2019 under invited pathway. The information page on that visa subclass states above. I am confused with someone in this forum mentioning that processing time for 489 has been updated to 10-15 months in the last thread. My application even after one month is still in received status. Is it normal, experienced friends please advice.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Processing time is the time taken by DHA to give you the final grant. It keeps on varying based on different conditions and DHA internal rules. 

You need to have patience as I am waiting for the last 6 months with status Received. It's a long journey.


----------



## Jonny Walker

PRJourney said:


> hello experts,
> 
> Can you interpret what does this "Processing times:
> There are no standard processing times available for this pathway." I applied 489 for SA on 24th June,2019 under invited pathway. The information page on that visa subclass states above. I am confused with someone in this forum mentioning that processing time for 489 has been updated to 10-15 months in the last thread. My application even after one month is still in received status. Is it normal, experienced friends please advice.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Global Visa Processing Times can be accessed here:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times

Currently, the applications lodged in November and December 2018 are being processed. Don't expect the status change for the next 6-7 months, and don't worry its perfectly normal.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Direct grant with ABC document = 7 to 8 months. 

Any contact or document request = 12 to 22 months


----------



## pathaknilesh007

*489 for software engineer?*

Guys,
any idea which state are open for 489 type for 261313 code and how much points needed to get call.

I have 60 points right now + 10 from 489..
also with new rule changes - how it will impact, pls suggest.. my relatives are working in Melbourne.. so what are the chances?


----------



## lamngoc

Hi All, I've been a silent follower of this threat, thanks all for your sharing so I felt less alone in this long waiting journey! Just to share with you that we got our direct grant today after exactly 7 months. I wish all who are waiting a speedy grant!

- Code: Contract Administrator 511111
- 489 South Australia - 80p incl. SS (10p experience, 20p English, 25p age, 15p qualification)
- Visa lodged: 30 Dec 2018
- Visa granted: 29 Jul 2019 (direct grant, no work verification)
- Family of 4, offshore


----------



## Agronomist

lamngoc said:


> Hi All, I've been a silent follower of this threat, thanks all for your sharing so I felt less alone in this long waiting journey! Just to share with you that we got our direct grant today after exactly 7 months. I wish all who are waiting a speedy grant!
> 
> - Code: Contract Administrator 511111
> - 489 South Australia - 80p incl. SS (10p experience, 20p English, 25p age, 15p qualification)
> - Visa lodged: 30 Dec 2018
> - Visa granted: 29 Jul 2019 (direct grant, no work verification)
> - Family of 4, offshore


congratulations! Have a blessed future ahead.


----------



## indman100

lamngoc said:


> Hi All, I've been a silent follower of this threat, thanks all for your sharing so I felt less alone in this long waiting journey! Just to share with you that we got our direct grant today after exactly 7 months. I wish all who are waiting a speedy grant!
> 
> - Code: Contract Administrator 511111
> - 489 South Australia - 80p incl. SS (10p experience, 20p English, 25p age, 15p qualification)
> - Visa lodged: 30 Dec 2018
> - Visa granted: 29 Jul 2019 (direct grant, no work verification)
> - Family of 4, offshore


Great, are you planning to go? What is the chance for employment?


----------



## AsifRehman

*Hi all,*

Any good news for 489 SA or any other state for *ANZSCO 263311*, anyone can guide for it.
*
Thanks*


----------



## bhavan

Congrats and all the best


----------



## AsifRehman

Is it true low pointers require for 489 SA given priority


----------



## attaluri_kiran

lamngoc said:


> Hi All, I've been a silent follower of this threat, thanks all for your sharing so I felt less alone in this long waiting journey! Just to share with you that we got our direct grant today after exactly 7 months. I wish all who are waiting a speedy grant!
> 
> - Code: Contract Administrator 511111
> - 489 South Australia - 80p incl. SS (10p experience, 20p English, 25p age, 15p qualification)
> - Visa lodged: 30 Dec 2018
> - Visa granted: 29 Jul 2019 (direct grant, no work verification)
> - Family of 4, offshore


Congrats


----------



## lamngoc

indman100 said:


> Great, are you planning to go? What is the chance for employment?


Thanks All for the wishes!

Yes we plan to depart in the next 2-3 months. For my job code, there're a few employment opportunities in Adelaide according to Seek. 

We're also prepared mentally & financially for half a year in case we couldn't find the desired job. But I heard if we are not too "choosy", there are jobs to do. We intend to be there and adapt to the situation.

All the best!


----------



## indman100

lamngoc said:


> indman100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, are you planning to go? What is the chance for employment?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks All for the wishes!
> 
> Yes we plan to depart in the next 2-3 months. For my job code, there're a few employment opportunities in Adelaide according to Seek.
> 
> We're also prepared mentally & financially for half a year in case we couldn't find the desired job. But I heard if we are not too "choosy", there are jobs to do. We intend to be there and adapt to the situation.
> 
> All the best!
Click to expand...

Can I PM you. I may get my 489 grant shortly. I would plan on a move next yr. Just need as many contacts as possible.


----------



## jassingh

Jonny Walker said:


> Global Visa Processing Times can be accessed here:
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times
> 
> Currently, the applications lodged in November and December 2018 are being processed. Don't expect the status change for the next 6-7 months, and don't worry its perfectly normal.


hi Jonny, any update on your case? What's your immi status? grants have already crossed 2 Jan. We both have applied for FSC and under same code and till date I cant see any update. Please keep posted for any change in status.


----------



## GULKAJ

How they verify work experience from employer ? Please explain


----------



## singlarun

Is this true that after September 2019 no state will be allowed to invite applicants for 489 visa as states will close permanently this visa 2 months before 16th November when new points system will be applicable?

My current score is 75 for 189 in telecom category but after seeing July draw I am not sure to get invite anymore so thinking for 489 currently but confused whether shall I lodge EOI after August draw or create it now.


----------



## Jonny Walker

jassingh said:


> hi Jonny, any update on your case? What's your immi status? grants have already crossed 2 Jan. We both have applied for FSC and under same code and till date I cant see any update. Please keep posted for any change in status.


Hey there,
No update so far, no CO contact, no employment verification, no nothing.
The status in immiaccount is still RECEIVED.....
I lodged and paid on 19 December 2018. As of today (29 July 2019), its been 7 Months and 9 Days (222 Days) and still counting....  I ll update this forum as soon as I have any news. Somehow, I am not feeling much anxious, don't know if its a blessing or a curse at the moment 
I can be tracked with the nick name *Abbasi* on immitraker.
Cheers,


----------



## jassi_singh

Well thanks for the update Abbasi bro. I have lodged my visa on 29 Dec. Today 31 Jan lodgement got visa grant. How Co's are working is just an unsolved mystery. They have skipped lots of applicants inbetween. I wish we all get our grants soon.


----------



## JDLI

150 Not out. another 50 to 60 days to go. Keep waiting


----------



## Rab nawaz

JDLI said:


> 150 Not out. another 50 to 60 days to go. Keep waiting


Direct grant from ABC visa officer is the only hope else even a photo request will take upto 1 year.


----------



## JDLI

Rab nawaz said:


> Direct grant from ABC visa officer is the only hope else even a photo request will take upto 1 year.


ya. i am praying for direct grant :fingerscrossed: but still subject to CO. see how


----------



## SAMIRA6081

Hi Guys,
Any one here applied for South Australia sponsorship this July (489)? 
Any request from CO for further documents?

my occupation
312211 Civil Engineering Draftsperson


----------



## petston

SAMIRA6081 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any one here applied for South Australia sponsorship this July (489)?
> Any request from CO for further documents?
> 
> my occupation
> 312211 Civil Engineering Draftsperson


I got a query from Assessment officer and not the CO . They have emailed to my lawyer of the agency in Australia.They are asking my reference letter of my current employment . I have given my offer letter of the current employment as I have joined recently in the company. Now I have to submit this reference letter by Aug 1 to the assessment office.

Analyst Programmer
Initial EOI - 14.03.2018 - 189,190,489 (65,70,75 pts)
EOI - UPDATED - 09.07.2019 - 189(75 pts), 190(80 pts), 489(85 pts)

I will lose 5 pts for my age by this august end.


----------



## abhk2903

I have a question.

If we receive state nominations and everything goes well so do we receive a direct grant or ITA from skillset?

Thanks


----------



## mrspiggy

Jonny Walker said:


> jassingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi Jonny, any update on your case? What's your immi status? grants have already crossed 2 Jan. We both have applied for FSC and under same code and till date I cant see any update. Please keep posted for any change in status.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there,
> No update so far, no CO contact, no employment verification, no nothing.
> The status in immiaccount is still RECEIVED.....
> I lodged and paid on 19 December 2018. As of today (29 July 2019), its been 7 Months and 9 Days (222 Days) and still counting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ll update this forum as soon as I have any news. Somehow, I am not feeling much anxious, don't know if its a blessing or a curse at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can be tracked with the nick name *Abbasi* on immitraker.
> Cheers,
Click to expand...

I lodged on 20th December 2018 and received the grant on 9th July 2019. 

Like many of you, I also felt less hopeful with each day passed especially after waiting for more than 6 months. There was no CO contact and I did not know how long more it would take. 

Slowly, I didn't check as diligently as before. And like some of the experts here said before, the grant will come when you least expected it. So the grant came unexpectedly.

The wait is frustrating but the moment you received the grant, it seemed to make the long wait worth it for just a short while.

I will continue to keep those waiting for your grants in my prayers. Hope to hear more good news from you guys.


----------



## Doraemei

Thanks Mrspiggy for always keeping all of us in prayers.

I’ve been checking the immitracker and this forum less frequently. When there’s no expectation (on when the grant will come), there will be no disappointment.

I’ve also stopped asking/wondering/figuring why was I asked by the CO evidence that I lodged offshore when I’m obviously offshore. I’ve learnt to accept the fact that it’s a matter of luck why and when you’ll be contacted by CO and when the CO will issue the grant after the contact. 

Good luck everyone who’s still waiting. Let’s hope for the best! Cheers! 




mrspiggy said:


> Jonny Walker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jassingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi Jonny, any update on your case? What's your immi status? grants have already crossed 2 Jan. We both have applied for FSC and under same code and till date I cant see any update. Please keep posted for any change in status.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there,
> No update so far, no CO contact, no employment verification, no nothing.
> The status in immiaccount is still RECEIVED.....
> I lodged and paid on 19 December 2018. As of today (29 July 2019), its been 7 Months and 9 Days (222 Days) and still counting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ll update this forum as soon as I have any news. Somehow, I am not feeling much anxious, don't know if its a blessing or a curse at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can be tracked with the nick name *Abbasi* on immitraker.
> Cheers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lodged on 20th December 2018 and received the grant on 9th July 2019.
> 
> Like many of you, I also felt less hopeful with each day passed especially after waiting for more than 6 months. There was no CO contact and I did not know how long more it would take.
> 
> Slowly, I didn't check as diligently as before. And like some of the experts here said before, the grant will come when you least expected it. So the grant came unexpectedly.
> 
> The wait is frustrating but the moment you received the grant, it seemed to make the long wait worth it for just a short while.
> 
> I will continue to keep those waiting for your grants in my prayers. Hope to hear more good news from you guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## Doraemei

Hope for the best! 



JDLI said:


> 150 Not out. another 50 to 60 days to go. Keep waiting


----------



## Northerninland 489

I applied on 16th of October, CO contacted on 4th of January, documents provided on 15th January.After that there is no contacts.Its been almost 285 days in total now.


----------



## Kangdeep14

Northerninland 489 said:


> I applied on 16th of October, CO contacted on 4th of January, documents provided on 15th January.After that there is no contacts.Its been almost 285 days in total now.


What documents co ask for?


----------



## Northerninland 489

Kangdeep14 said:


> Northerninland 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 16th of October, CO contacted on 4th of January, documents provided on 15th January.After that there is no contacts.Its been almost 285 days in total now.
> 
> 
> 
> What documents co ask for?
Click to expand...

I was asked for form 80
Police clearance both 
Medical


----------



## raj2friendly

attaluri_kiran said:


> Congrats


Which regions are good for ICT in QLD? Excluding greater Brisbane and Gold coast?


----------



## indman100

raj2friendly said:


> attaluri_kiran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Which regions are good for ICT in QLD? Excluding greater Brisbane and Gold coast?
Click to expand...

 hi I am interested in the same


----------



## waseem.saifi

*Far south Coast*

Guys I have done an unintentional mistake, the occupation list of FSC says that the application will open at 12:01 am Australian time, so I applied at 12:01 am but their website didn't say that it is open, then at around 09:00 am they updated their site that they are open for the application, so send them an email again which I send them at 12:01 am, will it make a problem as I have applied twice? I did it just to make sure i apply ? They do not send a confirmation email at both the time for receiving an application? can anyone please guide me?


----------



## Jonny Walker

waseem.saifi said:


> Guys I have done an unintentional mistake, the occupation list of FSC says that the application will open at 12:01 am Australian time, so I applied at 12:01 am but their website didn't say that it is open, then at around 09:00 am they updated their site that they are open for the application, so send them an email again which I send them at 12:01 am, will it make a problem as I have applied twice? I did it just to make sure i apply ? They do not send a confirmation email at both the time for receiving an application? can anyone please guide me?


Hey bro........
I am assuming the second email you sent was initiated at 12:01 PM...and AM is a typo here.
Notwithstanding, Far South Coast is known for rejecting applications on far less grounds than you have mentioned. In your case, if you receive a confirmation e-mail for either of the applications, I think you will be in safe waters. Confirmations are usually received the next day. Can't say what happens if you end up receiving two confirmations 
If everything goes well, it will be a three months long process before you will eventually know the outcome. However, the cut-off for states/regions to send their 489 approvals to DOHA is 10 September 2019. So, you might well get an early response as well. So much confusion, so much chaos...
But stay positive and keep praying, believe me it works better this way. 
You may find this thread more useful at the moment:
*https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...australia/398938-489-far-south-coast-nsw.html*
Cheers,


----------



## Niks_Nik

Received direct grant guys.

Lodgement date 02nd Jan 2019
Grant date 02nd Aug 2019
IED - 02nd Aug 2020


----------



## Agronomist

Niks_Nik said:


> Received direct grant guys.
> 
> Lodgement date 02nd Jan 2019
> Grant date 02nd Aug 2019
> IED - 02nd Aug 2020


congratulations.


----------



## Abdul jameel

Hi any update on 489 qld invitations for July 2019 after the quick closure of the 489 list.


----------



## shree432

Niks_Nik said:


> Received direct grant guys.
> 
> Lodgement date 02nd Jan 2019
> Grant date 02nd Aug 2019
> IED - 02nd Aug 2020


Hearty Congratulations mate...Can you please provide your ANZSCO code and also the state and regional area of your invitation. 

It would be helpful to others if you can update in your signature with your timelines
Click your Profile name --> Customize profile(below star symbols) --> Left pane under "settings and options" fine "Edit Signature


----------



## mrspiggy

Niks_Nik said:


> Received direct grant guys.
> 
> Lodgement date 02nd Jan 2019
> Grant date 02nd Aug 2019
> IED - 02nd Aug 2020


Congrats!!!


----------



## raja1028

Abdul jameel said:


> Hi any update on 489 qld invitations for July 2019 after the quick closure of the 489 list.


I have received pre invite for QLD 489 skilled regional yesterday. The mail went into spam and saw little late.


----------



## kinas

Hello All,

I need your kind advice please of my case.

my profile:

261313 Software Engineer

75 points for 189 (10 points English + 5 partner assessment)

I just have 489 visa invitation from Queensland.

I will lose 5 points of age in March 2020

I will gain extra 5 points for my wife assessment if November changes applied



1. Should I accept the 489 Queensland invitation, or I have a chance to get 189 before I lose age points?

2. If I accepted the 489 invitation, can I still get invitation for 189 or 190? (I created separate EOIs for each visa type)

3. At which stage of 489 visa process I still be able to receive invitation for 189 and cancel the 489 visa? I mean if I accepted the invitation and then the visa is granted, I still safely be able to cancel the 489 visa and continue with the 189 invitation (the processing of 489 visa will be very fast because it will be removed at mid of November).

4. If I landed at Australia with the 489 visa can I improve my points for 189 invitation to get PR quickly rather than waiting 2 years with 489 visa?



Sorry for this long question, but I am confused and need your support.



Thanks,


----------



## mailgrvc

kinas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need your kind advice please of my case.
> 
> my profile:
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> 75 points for 189 (10 points English + 5 partner assessment)
> 
> I just have 489 visa invitation from Queensland.
> 
> I will lose 5 points of age in March 2020
> 
> I will gain extra 5 points for my wife assessment if November changes applied
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Should I accept the 489 Queensland invitation, or I have a chance to get 189 before I lose age points?
> 
> 2. If I accepted the 489 invitation, can I still get invitation for 189 or 190? (I created separate EOIs for each visa type)
> 
> 3. At which stage of 489 visa process I still be able to receive invitation for 189 and cancel the 489 visa? I mean if I accepted the invitation and then the visa is granted, I still safely be able to cancel the 489 visa and continue with the 189 invitation (the processing of 489 visa will be very fast because it will be removed at mid of November).
> 
> 4. If I landed at Australia with the 489 visa can I improve my points for 189 invitation to get PR quickly rather than waiting 2 years with 489 visa?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for this long question, but I am confused and need your support.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,



I have replied to your post on the other thread. Please do not cross-post and wait for some time to receive a response on your initial thread.
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-848.html#post14921014


Thanks.


----------



## Abdul jameel

*Mr raja*



raja1028 said:


> I have received pre invite for QLD 489 skilled regional yesterday. The mail went into spam and saw little late.


Hi have u got for 75 points (including SS)for engineering technologist can u share the time of ur EOI , I did not get mate? I am sorry to trouble you but plz do share so that I can check my mail if in case I have missed it.


----------



## raja1028

Abdul jameel said:


> Hi have u got for 75 points (including SS)for engineering technologist can u share the time of ur EOI , I did not get mate? I am sorry to trouble you but plz do share so that I can check my mail if in case I have missed it.


Yes, I have 80 points with SS included. My EOI is 29-07-2019. No problems mate.


----------



## mrspiggy

Doraemei said:


> Thanks Mrspiggy for always keeping all of us in prayers.
> 
> I’ve been checking the immitracker and this forum less frequently. When there’s no expectation (on when the grant will come), there will be no disappointment.
> 
> I’ve also stopped asking/wondering/figuring why was I asked by the CO evidence that I lodged offshore when I’m obviously offshore. I’ve learnt to accept the fact that it’s a matter of luck why and when you’ll be contacted by CO and when the CO will issue the grant after the contact.
> 
> Good luck everyone who’s still waiting. Let’s hope for the best! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonny Walker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jassingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi Jonny, any update on your case? What's your immi status? grants have already crossed 2 Jan. We both have applied for FSC and under same code and till date I cant see any update. Please keep posted for any change in status.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there,
> No update so far, no CO contact, no employment verification, no nothing.
> The status in immiaccount is still RECEIVED.....
> I lodged and paid on 19 December 2018. As of today (29 July 2019), its been 7 Months and 9 Days (222 Days) and still counting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ll update this forum as soon as I have any news. Somehow, I am not feeling much anxious, don't know if its a blessing or a curse at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can be tracked with the nick name *Abbasi* on immitraker.
> Cheers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lodged on 20th December 2018 and received the grant on 9th July 2019.
> 
> Like many of you, I also felt less hopeful with each day passed especially after waiting for more than 6 months. There was no CO contact and I did not know how long more it would take.
> 
> Slowly, I didn't check as diligently as before. And like some of the experts here said before, the grant will come when you least expected it. So the grant came unexpectedly.
> 
> The wait is frustrating but the moment you received the grant, it seemed to make the long wait worth it for just a short while.
> 
> I will continue to keep those waiting for your grants in my prayers. Hope to hear more good news from you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You are welcome, Doraemei. Hope you receive your grant soon.


----------



## Abdul jameel

*MR Raja*



raja1028 said:


> Yes, I have 75 points with SS included. My EOI is 29-07-2019. No problems mate.


oh ok , congrats bro, mine i s the same bro, I guess u have experience so u might have got the invite, I hope to get the invite soon.


----------



## raja1028

Abdul jameel said:


> oh ok , congrats bro, mine i s the same bro, I guess u have experience so u might have got the invite, I hope to get the invite soon.


sorry, my points are 80 for 489.


----------



## Abdul jameel

*MR Raja*



raja1028 said:


> sorry, my points are 80 for 489.


thats cool bro, but seeing ur signature it shows 75 to me, r u considering ur spouce points as well.
can u plz break down ur points if u dont mind. sorry for the trouble.


----------



## raja1028

Abdul jameel said:


> thats cool bro, but seeing ur signature it shows 75 to me, r u considering ur spouce points as well.
> can u plz break down ur points if u dont mind. sorry for the trouble.


Updated my signature. Gained 5 more points for my work experience in march 2019 which i haven't updated earlier.


----------



## Abdul jameel

*- implementation of tunneling strategy for migration of ipv4 to ipv6 project from an*



raja1028 said:


> Updated my signature. Gained 5 more points for my work experience in march 2019 which i haven't updated earlier.


Thanks for the reply mate good on you. keep us updated with your visa grant.


----------



## raja1028

Abdul jameel said:


> Thanks for the reply mate good on you. keep us updated with your visa grant.


Long way to go as i just received pre invite, but yeah will update for sure in case of any advancement in my process.


----------



## Abdul jameel

*MR Raja*



raja1028 said:


> Long way to go as i just received pre invite, but yeah will update for sure in case of any advancement in my process.


Hope for the best bro u will get it soon, by the way what is ur field of work. I had a hard time understanding what exactly ET does. what is that you do for work?
could you plz answer this if u dont mind?


----------



## raja1028

Abdul jameel said:


> Hope for the best bro u will get it soon, by the way what is ur field of work. I had a hard time understanding what exactly ET does. what is that you do for work?
> could you plz answer this if u dont mind?


Even I don't know what ET is. I need to do research now for my nomination application. I have worked as a Design engineer and got assessed as ET.


----------



## Abdul jameel

*MR Raja*



raja1028 said:


> Even I don't know what ET is. I need to do research now for my nomination application. I have worked as a Design engineer and got assessed as ET.


you dont have to worry mate because u have ur experience assessed, every thing will be fine, I had more than a year of experience working in australia,my agent told me that I can claim 5 points from it with out assessment but with this 489 he didnot include that work experience when i asked him he told that because it is not assessed I may have problem if that doesnot match my occupation,I was working as Mechanical technician in heavy industry. for 189 he included those 5 points but for 489 he did not include that. 
My agent has lodged the EOI so I am hoping he has done the right thing. lets see what happens I may or may not get invite. I will post it here if I get an invite.


----------



## vattic

raja1028 said:


> I have received pre invite for QLD 489 skilled regional yesterday. The mail went into spam and saw little late.


Congratulations mate. By the way, Is your pre-invite have mentioned on the area you have been allocated? the postal code where you have to stay?


----------



## Abdul jameel

*Mr Vattic*



vattic said:


> Congratulations mate. By the way, Is your pre-invite have mentioned on the area you have been allocated? the postal code where you have to stay?


Hi is ur occupation same as ET , have u received invite?? when did u apply to QLD date and time.


----------



## vattic

Abdul jameel said:


> Hi is ur occupation same as ET , have u received invite?? when did u apply to QLD date and time.


Yes, I'm ET, 75pts including SS. I submitted my EOI on 29-Jul around 11AM AEST. Still haven't got the invitation.

Hoping next week, there will be something.


----------



## Abdul jameel

I guess u have also created an immitracker on 489 I have seen there, any ways what are ur points break down bro can u let me know. I am A ET as well I have lodged mine aroung 3 pm 29 july 2019 this time was mentioned on the EOI , I dont know if this time was AUS or INdian time Zone.


----------



## vattic

Abdul jameel said:


> I guess u have also created an immitracker on 489 I have seen there, any ways what are ur points break down bro can u let me know. I am A ET as well I have lodged mine aroung 3 pm 29 july 2019 this time was mentioned on the EOI , I dont know if this time was AUS or INdian time Zone.


Time mentioned there on AEST, mine showing 10:55AM AEST.


----------



## Abdul jameel

vattic said:


> Time mentioned there on AEST, mine showing 10:55AM AEST.


ok thanks mine is 3.59 PM, do u have experience points as well.


----------



## jassi_singh

Hi Guys, I am happy to announce that with the grace of Waheguru I got my grant for FSC 489.
Occupation Code: 233512
EOI: 18/09/18
ITA: 18/12/18
Visa lodged: 29/12/18
Immi commencement & Employment verification mail: 01/08/19
Visa Grant: 02/08/19 (Direct Grant)


----------



## anhad18

jassi_singh said:


> Hi Guys, I am happy to announce that with the grace of Waheguru I got my grant for FSC 489.
> 
> Occupation Code: 233512
> 
> EOI: 18/09/18
> 
> ITA: 18/12/18
> 
> Visa lodged: 29/12/18
> 
> Immi commencement & Employment verification mail: 01/08/19
> 
> Visa Grant: 02/08/19 (Direct Grant)


Many congrats jassi paaji

Which state grant it is ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul jameel

*Mr Rajjatk*



Rajjatk said:


> I started 2015 and lodged visa application in April 2016, got NJ in April 2017 after physical verification done Sept 2016, replied in May 2017, after a long silence, in July 2019 got S56 requested by CO to redo medicals and PCC.
> Any update, what's next, are they ready to give me grant Now and when.
> 
> Need your help and suggestion.
> 
> I have seen your experience and your comments will be very prestigious.
> 
> Rajat


I hope u get it soon, if ur application is all good and CO asked to redo medicals and PCC I hope u might get it soon, I wonder why it has taken soo much time.


----------



## jassingh

anhad18 said:


> Many congrats jassi paaji
> 
> Which state grant it is ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks Anhad Bhai, it's NSW 489 FSC.


----------



## Jonny Walker

Niks_Nik said:


> Received direct grant guys.
> 
> Lodgement date 02nd Jan 2019
> Grant date 02nd Aug 2019
> IED - 02nd Aug 2020


Congratulations buddy....it seems your IED is not linked with PCC or Medicals.....
Best of luck ...


----------



## Jonny Walker

jassi_singh said:


> Hi Guys, I am happy to announce that with the grace of Waheguru I got my grant for FSC 489.
> Occupation Code: 233512
> EOI: 18/09/18
> ITA: 18/12/18
> Visa lodged: 29/12/18
> Immi commencement & Employment verification mail: 01/08/19
> Visa Grant: 02/08/19 (Direct Grant)


Congrats Jassi....
Long wait has finally paid off. Whats your IED ? 
And you owe me a coffee in Nowra for having an early grant 
Cheers....


----------



## PRJourney

Hello Experts,

Thank you for responding to my last query and shedding light on my query. 
I have one more query again. I lodged visa on 24th June, 2019 and after going through this forum I am sure that we will need to wait for 7-8 months for direct grant. My problem is that I have my dependent(daughter who is 17 years now) and will soon turn 18 on 13th November, 2019. Since under 18 and above 18 years dependent needs different set of documents, do I submit now the additional documents or wait till November 1st week?

Please throw some light.

Thank you


----------



## Romeshk

Hi Folk,

I suppose to apply for NT 489 visa and came a cross with some problems , can someone help me on 
below points please.

1. Is it compulsory to provide financial evidence they have mention in the NT web sine ( My case it is 
AUD 60,000 minimum) 
2. Can I provide my wife's property valuations ( NT website says that family member cannot provide 
property valuations and only cash evidence will be accepted)
3. What is the period consider for Bank Statements (1 Month , 6 Months , Etc)
4. Will above financial evidence will be asked at the visa application stage also ?


Thanks


----------



## jassingh

Jonny Walker said:


> Congrats Jassi....
> Long wait has finally paid off. Whats your IED ?
> And you owe me a coffee in Nowra for having an early grant
> Cheers....


Thanks Abbasi bro.. Yea finally after a very long wait I got it. IED is 02/08/2020.
I wish you get your grant soon and sure coffee is due from my side.. will definitely see u in Nowra. Good luck bro..


----------



## Logon

Friends, I have a question, need assistance from 489 visa holders
Is it mandatory to submit English test report for partner (functional English) in the process of 489 visa? or this requirement is in the process of 189 and 190 only ?


----------



## Zsu

Logon said:


> Friends, I have a question, need assistance from 489 visa holders
> Is it mandatory to submit English test report for partner (functional English) in the process of 489 visa? or this requirement is in the process of 189 and 190 only ?




Yes, you need to submint an English test report of an avarage 4,5 for your partner, otherwise you need to pay ca +5000 AUD. It's the same as in case of 189/190.


----------



## Rajjatk

Can any one suggest, CO asked to redo medical and pcc. Uploaded docs on 2 July 2019

I have been waiting for last two years, received NJ in 2017 April and replied in May 2017 and heard after 2 years.


----------



## kushanmw

*489 availability*

Hi Guys,

I have below 2 queries. Please kindly reply at your earliest convenience.

1). Can you please let me know if I can lodge EOI for TAS in the stream of Computer System and Network Engineer 263111? Is this occupation in Tasmania occupation list?

2). I have only 65 points with the nomination 10 points, So, what are the territories I can apply for 489 right now?

Regards,
Kush.


----------



## Zsu

kushanmw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have below 2 queries. Please kindly reply at your earliest convenience.
> 
> 1). Can you please let me know if I can lodge EOI for TAS in the stream of Computer System and Network Engineer 263111? Is this occupation in Tasmania occupation list?
> 
> 2). I have only 65 points with the nomination 10 points, So, what are the territories I can apply for 489 right now?
> 
> Regards,
> Kush.



Hi, 
you can find every information on the websites of the states re skilled migration. You should type in google like "Tasmania SOL list 2019"

e.g. 
- for TASMANIA (TAS) the opccupations which you could get a nomination (if you are eligeble), please check this link 

https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants

Read every sentence carefully, because most of the states have other requrierments too for beeing eligeble for state nomination, not only to be on the list.

- for Northern Territory (NT): https://theterritory.com.au/migrate/migrate-to-work/skilled-occupation-lists

- for South Australia (SA): https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations


OR in your case the best would be to contact a migration agent (MARA) to ask for recommendation. It might cost something, but it gives you a lot.

Good luck!

I submitted my EOI first to NT but after 5 month waiting (nothing happened), I switched to SA on 4 July, and I am now very positive and hoping to receive the nomination soon! 
65 point including state nomination (offshore)


----------



## Rajjatk

Hi guys, 

I have a query, and need help on this

I started 489 process in Sept 2015,
and lodged Visa application in May 2016. 
Physical job verification done on 25th September 2016, where 3 Officers AHC came to my office.

I was issued NJL in April 2017, replied in May 2017 with all relevant papers 

After 2 years Yeats of long silence, in July 2019 I received an email from CO Asked to submit new PCC, form 80 and Medicals. 

Can anyone suggest, are they ready to give me grant Now or they are still pushing my money into dark.


----------



## mail2notif

Rajjatk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a query, and need help on this
> 
> I started 489 process in Sept 2015,
> and lodged Visa application in May 2016.
> Physical job verification done on 25th September 2016, where 3 Officers AHC came to my office.
> 
> I was issued NJL in April 2017, replied in May 2017 with all relevant papers
> 
> After 2 years Yeats of long silence, in July 2019 I received an email from CO Asked to submit new PCC, form 80 and Medicals.
> 
> Can anyone suggest, are they ready to give me grant Now or they are still pushing my money into dark.


Are you onshore or offshore? Asking for those documents doesn't mean it's a sure grant but it's a high probability that they are gonna process it now. Those are the first things CO looks when they start the case. So let's hope for the best. Good luck. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## dar8

Rajjatk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a query, and need help on this
> 
> I started 489 process in Sept 2015,
> and lodged Visa application in May 2016.
> Physical job verification done on 25th September 2016, where 3 Officers AHC came to my office.
> 
> I was issued NJL in April 2017, replied in May 2017 with all relevant papers
> 
> After 2 years Yeats of long silence, in July 2019 I received an email from CO Asked to submit new PCC, form 80 and Medicals.
> 
> Can anyone suggest, are they ready to give me grant Now or they are still pushing my money into dark.


That's crazy 38 + months wait for the 489 visa, they should not have made you wait this longer , i believe they have somehow overlooked your case , submit those documents asap and when you submit , go to their global feedback website and submit a complaint saying you have been waiting 38+ months for the processing , i think ur case is close to a decision ( they should have the decision by now anyway 3 years + wait is very unreasonable even if they decided to refuse) don't forget to lodge the complaint if you lodges a genuine application you should definitely receive the grant soon after you submit these documents along with complaint


----------



## Doraemei

Anyone who has been contacted by CO in June, is still waiting for the reply from the CO? I just checked the immitracker. Seems like the CO have forgotten that they have contacted many applicants in June. No grants have been given to most of them (including me) since we are contacted in June. I have been waiting for almost 2 months for them to get back to me. 

Othe than wait aimlessly, is there any way we can get to our CO and check the progress of our case?


----------



## PRJourney

PRJourney said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Thank you for responding to my last query and shedding light on my query.
> I have one more query again. I lodged visa on 24th June, 2019 and after going through this forum I am sure that we will need to wait for 7-8 months for direct grant. My problem is that I have my dependent(daughter who is 17 years now) and will soon turn 18 on 13th November, 2019. Since under 18 and above 18 years dependent needs different set of documents, do I submit now the additional documents or wait till November 1st week?
> 
> Please throw some light.
> 
> Thank you




Dear 489 aspirants and holders,

Do you all have any feedback on my last query quoted above. Thank you for your time and support in this group.


----------



## rasid

Dears. I have 65 points excluding state or regional points means 190 i have 70 and 489 75. Please share in which state region 489 I can file EOI considering I am offshore without offer letter.


----------



## mail2notif

rasid said:


> Dears. I have 65 points excluding state or regional points means 190 i have 70 and 489 75. Please share in which state region 489 I can file EOI considering I am offshore without offer letter.


Without job code it's hard for anyone to advise. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Kangdeep14

Anyone here who got CO contact in May and still waiting?


----------



## Abdul jameel

any recent invite's for 489 QLD particularly for ET 233914? If so plz do comment with invitation data and time and your EOI data and time logged. so that we can track ours.
Thanks


----------



## ovi008

Kangdeep14 said:


> Anyone here who got CO contact in May and still waiting?


Yes i am still waiting CO contact in 29 May 2019.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Lodged 23 november 2018, contacted 13th may 2019, still there is dead silence.


----------



## rasid

mail2notif said:


> rasid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dears. I have 65 points excluding state or regional points means 190 i have 70 and 489 75. Please share in which state region 489 I can file EOI considering I am offshore without offer letter.
> 
> 
> 
> Without job code it's hard for anyone to advise.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk
Click to expand...

261312. please advise bro


----------



## Kangdeep14

Hey guys
My friend got his grant today
He lodged on 29th nov
Co contacted on 21 May

Grant today


----------



## mail2notif

rasid said:


> 261312. please advise bro


Right now only 190 in VIC you can file from offshore and without job offer. QLD may open 190 in future but currently it's closed. 489 for offshore is closed for all states as of now and in most cases it won't open again due to November changes coming. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## yasyas

Hi to all,

I have sumbitted my application to Murray NSW for SC489 Visa on July 9, 2019 with 75 points including state nomination. Stil didnot hear from them. Are there anyone who got an invite from Murray recently?


----------



## cnflwy

yasyas said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I have sumbitted my application to Murray NSW for SC489 Visa on July 9, 2019 with 75 points including state nomination. Stil didnot hear from them. Are there anyone who got an invite from Murray recently?


Got mine on the 29th of May 2019.. Applied October 2018. It takes approximated 6-8 months. Hope this helps


----------



## ricks90

Hello Everyone,

My occupation code is 312512 (mechanical engineering technician). I have applied for 489 visa for tasmania with 80 pts (including state sponsrship) on dated 19th june. What are the chances to get invitaion with 80 pts and how much time they generally take.

Thanks in advance
Sahil


----------



## Doraemei

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey guys
> My friend got his grant today
> He lodged on 29th nov
> Co contacted on 21 May
> 
> Grant today


It seems like there are not many grants or CO contacts in August. And, people like us with CO contacts seem to have been forgotten by the CO.


----------



## Doraemei

Rab nawaz said:


> Lodged 23 november 2018, contacted 13th may 2019, still there is dead silence.


Has your CO replied to the last email you wrote to them?


----------



## yasyas

cnflwy said:


> Got mine on the 29th of May 2019.. Applied October 2018. It takes approximated 6-8 months. Hope this helps


Thank you for your reply. However, given the circumstances with new 491 Visa, they should assess the applications until mid August. That's why I wonder whether they have already sent some invitations to recent applicants.


----------



## Northerninland 489

Applied 16 oct 2018 CO contacted 04th January 
No response ye


----------



## Kangdeep14

Hey guys
I need your help
I lodged my visa on 15th Dec
CO contacted me on 12th June for Spouse english evidence
I submitted on 17th June

And now I have been moved to regional area and Started working there

Do I need to submit form 80 again ? 
Or anything in immi account?


----------



## Realy85

Hi I just received an ITA and need to lodge 489 visa. Can you please assist me about documents needed to lodge. Medicals and PCC has to be done beforehand or I need to wait. I was in Australia in 2009-2010 so do I need to get PCC from there too.

Please experts shed some light.


----------



## Rab nawaz

262 days gone and there is no response at all, almost 3 months gone after contacted by case officer.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

Rab nawaz said:


> 262 days gone and there is no response at all, almost 3 months gone after contacted by case officer.


So frustrating,,, I wonder why the processing time of all visa has increased.


----------



## mrspiggy

Rab nawaz said:


> 262 days gone and there is no response at all, almost 3 months gone after contacted by case officer.


Thought you had some contact which you used to contact DHA/CO directly? Have they replied your last email to them?


----------



## Rab nawaz

mrspiggy said:


> Thought you had some contact which you used to contact DHA/CO directly? Have they replied your last email to them?


Dead silence and now they dont wanna reply any query.


----------



## JDLI

Hi Guys

just for the info one of my friend

is DHA has any minimum salary requirement for Skilled migration applicants? 
as he getting low salary he is worrying to upload payslips to immiacc. He just submitted employment confirmation letter and skilled assessment. 

please advise if anybody know


----------



## mail2notif

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> just for the info one of my friend
> 
> is DHA has any minimum salary requirement for Skilled migration applicants?
> as he getting low salary he is worrying to upload payslips to immiacc. He just submitted employment confirmation letter and skilled assessment.
> 
> please advise if anybody know


There is no such condition as far I know. As salary in developing countries can be quite low. Not uploading can he doubtful for case officer so better upload whatever salary slips he have to make his case strong. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JDLI

mail2notif said:


> There is no such condition as far I know. As salary in developing countries can be quite low. Not uploading can he doubtful for case officer so better upload whatever salary slips he have to make his case strong.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


thanks for the reply mate


----------



## Northerninland 489

I applied on 16th Oct 2018, first CO contact 04th Jan 2019.I am still waiting for response.


----------



## Doraemei

As per immitracker, the last grant/ CO contact was on 4th August.

I've just spoken to my migration agent. She said at this stage, it's normal to wait 2-3 months for CO to get back to you after he/she contacted the applicant. Based on their previous experience, there is no point in emailing the CO to check the progress as they won't reply. There is no way to call the case officer too. The only way is to call the call centre who will relay the message to your case officer. Again, the case officer won't reply. She said it's best to leave things as it is in order not to agitate the case officer. We can only wait patiently for the case officer. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doraemei

Typo. Last grant/CO contact was on 8 Aug. 



Doraemei said:


> As per immitracker, the last grant/ CO contact was on 4th August.
> 
> I've just spoken to my migration agent. She said at this stage, it's normal to wait 2-3 months for CO to get back to you after he/she contacted the applicant. Based on their previous experience, there is no point in emailing the CO to check the progress as they won't reply. There is no way to call the case officer too. The only way is to call the call centre who will relay the message to your case officer. Again, the case officer won't reply. She said it's best to leave things as it is in order not to agitate the case officer. We can only wait patiently for the case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## shree432

Doraemei said:


> As per immitracker, the last grant/ CO contact was on 4th August.
> 
> I've just spoken to my migration agent. She said at this stage, it's normal to wait 2-3 months for CO to get back to you after he/she contacted the applicant. Based on their previous experience, there is no point in emailing the CO to check the progress as they won't reply. There is no way to call the case officer too. The only way is to call the call centre who will relay the message to your case officer. Again, the case officer won't reply. She said it's best to leave things as it is in order not to agitate the case officer. We can only wait patiently for the case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Exact words from migration agent too..so its better just divert our minds onto other things....
But our heart doesn't allow to do so....always checking immitracket and this forum topic daily


----------



## Doraemei

shree432 said:


> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per immitracker, the last grant/ CO contact was on 4th August.
> 
> I've just spoken to my migration agent. She said at this stage, it's normal to wait 2-3 months for CO to get back to you after he/she contacted the applicant. Based on their previous experience, there is no point in emailing the CO to check the progress as they won't reply. There is no way to call the case officer too. The only way is to call the call centre who will relay the message to your case officer. Again, the case officer won't reply. She said it's best to leave things as it is in order not to agitate the case officer. We can only wait patiently for the case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exact words from migration agent too..so its better just divert our minds onto other things....
> But our heart doesn't allow to do so....always checking immitracket and this forum topic daily
Click to expand...

I understand the feeling. But no choice really. We are at the mercy of the case officer despite paying so much money. I believe at this stage, patience will work miracles for us. The grant will come, in a matter of time.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Doraemei said:


> I understand the feeling. But no choice really. We are at the mercy of the case officer despite paying so much money. I believe at this stage, patience will work miracles for us. The grant will come, in a matter of time.


Have you been contacted by 2nd officer again or you are still waiting for a grant after june?


----------



## raja1028

Realy85 said:


> Hi I just received an ITA and need to lodge 489 visa. Can you please assist me about documents needed to lodge. Medicals and PCC has to be done beforehand or I need to wait. I was in Australia in 2009-2010 so do I need to get PCC from there too.
> 
> Please experts shed some light.


can you please share your timeline?


----------



## pratiksawant10

Hi Everyone,

I have currently applied under 261313 (Software Engineer) for both 189 (75 points) and VIC 190 (80 points) and I live in Melbourne and currently working in Melbourne for past 1 year.

I have following questions for VIC 489 EOI


My current company has a location in Geelong and I can work from there full-time, does that make me eligible for applying VIC 489? Also I am willing to relocate to Geelong

Is Geelong still regional?

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## Realy85

raja1028 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just received an ITA and need to lodge 489 visa. Can you please assist me about documents needed to lodge. Medicals and PCC has to be done beforehand or I need to wait. I was in Australia in 2009-2010 so do I need to get PCC from there too.
> 
> Please experts shed some light.
> 
> 
> 
> can you please share your timeline?
Click to expand...


I applied with 60+10 points on 6 th July and received on 10 th August


----------



## Doraemei

Rab nawaz said:


> Have you been contacted by 2nd officer again or you are still waiting for a grant after june?


I applied on 11th Dec 2018 and CO contacted my agent on 11 June 2019. No response since then.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Doraemei said:


> I applied on 11th Dec 2018 and CO contacted my agent on 11 June 2019. No response since then.


Alright and what document case officer has requested and is it document s56 request?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Can my brother-in-law (my sister’s husband) act a sponsor for my 489 family sponsored visa?

For 489 family sponsored visa, what are the requirements to act as a sponsor? 

I understand the sponsor must be an australian citizen or permanent resident living in a regional area. Should they prove their financial ability to act as a sponsor?

Please reply. Thanks.


----------



## Rab nawaz

any november 2018 applicant still waiting for the grant ?


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan

Hi, 
Can anyone tell me that What is the chance for software engineer with score 65?
Software Engineer 
15 year experience 
Age 40
IELTS 8 band
Master of Computer science 
Thanks


----------



## mail2notif

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me that What is the chance for software engineer with score 65?
> Software Engineer
> 15 year experience
> Age 40
> IELTS 8 band
> Master of Computer science
> Thanks


With 65 points you would have low chances for state like VIC who invites the top candidates. Rest 489 is almost closed for all states unless you have a regional job offer.


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan

mail2notif said:


> Ishtiaqkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me that What is the chance for software engineer with score 65?
> Software Engineer
> 15 year experience
> Age 40
> IELTS 8 band
> Master of Computer science
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> With 65 points you would have low chances for state like VIC who invites the top candidates. Rest 489 is almost closed for all states unless you have a regional job offer.
Click to expand...

Bundle of Thanks. So is there any hope in November. ?


----------



## mail2notif

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Bundle of Thanks. So is there any hope in November. ?


489 is in its last phase. September 10th would be the last when states can invite anyone for 489 while DHA would do that on 11th to allow people to have 60 days for visa application launch. So its literally 25 days and almost all states are closed for new applications with exception of 1-2 which need job offer for the application. Overall 489 would be discontinued from 15th November and after that new regional visas 491/494 would kick in. So in the current situation, I would say you are a bit late to the race.

190 you may have better chance as compared to 489. 190 you can apply without job offer and ACT/WA with job offers. VIC it would be difficult but not impossible as they invite top candidates. 189 you can try your luck and see if there are any points you can increase. as 189 race right now is 80-90 points where even 80 points have 3 months backlog and 75 pointers almost 6 months backlog right now.


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan

mail2notif said:


> Ishtiaqkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bundle of Thanks. So is there any hope in November. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 489 is in its last phase. September 10th would be the last when states can invite anyone for 489 while DHA would do that on 11th to allow people to have 60 days for visa application launch. So its literally 25 days and almost all states are closed for new applications with exception of 1-2 which need job offer for the application. Overall 489 would be discontinued from 15th November and after that new regional visas 491/494 would kick in. So in the current situation, I would say you are a bit late to the race.
> 
> 190 you may have better chance as compared to 489. 190 you can apply without job offer and ACT/WA with job offers. VIC it would be difficult but not impossible as they invite top candidates. 189 you can try your luck and see if there are any points you can increase. as 189 race right now is 80-90 points where even 80 points have 3 months backlog and 75 pointers almost 6 months backlog right now.
Click to expand...

Thanks. So I can get either 189, 190, 489 or 491 . What I have understand from your point that I have any chance one of these above categories 🤔 . Please correct me if I am wrong. .
Regards,


----------



## Realy85

Can some one tell me please what are the timelines to get a grant for 489 subclass. Once you have lodged your visa and how long is the processing time to get the grant.


----------



## mail2notif

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Thanks. So I can get either 189, 190, 489 or 491 . What I have understand from your point that I have any chance one of these above categories 🤔 . Please correct me if I am wrong. .
> Regards,


With 65 points you have following chances for each visa. 

189: 0% - your EOI will expire before you get invite ever as the current norm is 80-90 and that's gonna get increase 5-10 points in November. 

190: 30-50% - yes you have some chance but there is no surity here because states don't have any defined rules to what they invite and what they don't. They might only invite with somebody at 80-85 points or at 65. It's totally their choice with no clarity what so ever. Some states like ACT and WA needs a job offer while VIC and QLD don't need. QLD is closed and VIC is never certain. 

489: 0% - almost all states are closed and won't open again. The one open needs a job offer. 

491/494: yes but that's November and chances for that could be high or low or none. There aren't any rules defined for that as of now and only November would make it clear. 

All you need is to do some research what AU processes for each state are. What visa options would suit you. Because 65 in software engineering isn't enough honestly speaking as race is with thousands who are sitting at 70-80. State you may get lucky but who knows how much time it would take. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vattic

Guys, 

I haven't heard of any pre-invites from QLD after 1st week of August where they offered for those who are having near expiry on assessment docs. Or I'm missing something, Have they issued any Pre-invites, ITAs for 'normal' applicants in 489? Should we expect anything from them before 10-Sep?

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## mrspiggy

Realy85 said:


> Can some one tell me please what are the timelines to get a grant for 489 subclass. Once you have lodged your visa and how long is the processing time to get the grant.


Average about 7 to 9 months of waiting.

I lodged my application on 20th December 2018 and received my grant on 9th July 2019.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fireblazerr

is 491 better that 489? i heard that people with some backgrounds like 2613 do not ever get invites in 489. will 491 eliminate that?


----------



## durani01

*durani01*

Hi
I have applied for Vetassess for Anzsco Code 411311 and I have received "Negative" outcome.
My JD is as under
	Plan and implement leisure activity programs for individuals in health care and and in the community to assist in their social development and promote their sense of wellbeing.
	Responsible to provide facilitation co-ordination and planning of leisure and recreational programs. 
	Identifying individuals needs through tasks analysis.
	Responsible to evaluate and assess clients levels of abilities, interests, needs, strengths and weaknesses, and their ability to carry out a range of tasks.
	Providing opportunities where individuals may choose to participate in leisure and recreation activities which promote self esteem and personal fulfilment.
	Organizing leisure and recreational events.
	Develop and ensure a diverse program is provided to meet the full range of physical, sensory, cognitive and emotional needs of the individuals. 
	Provides information when needed.
	Develop relationships with community groups to assist residents to maintain community participation
	Maintaining a knowledge of resources available within a facility and within the community.
	Responsible to encourage and support clients to take part in activities suited to their particular needs and interests.
	Update and liaise with volunteers to support the the Diversional Therapy programs.
	Adapting programs to suit individual clients' needs, interests, skills and abilities.
	Manages Projects.
	Keeps accurate records of clients about their therapies.
	Prepare reports and submissions.
Skills, Knowledge & Abilities:
o	Exceptional communication skills with clients and their families.
o	Always willing to help peoples.
o	Excellent problem skills of his clients.
o	Team management skills
o	Has excellent knowledge that which therapy is suitable for clients.

I am an Electrical Engineer in 2007 and working in the NGO since 2008 as an "activity officer" till date. They have assess my experience from 2014.
I have an opportunity for re-evaluation.

What should I do now, please guide.


----------



## Jonny Walker

*489 Visa Applicants Pool*

Greetings everybody,
I don't want to offend anybody by highlighting here that the forums are most beneficial when we post in the suitable threads. Asking tit bit irrelevant questions in all threads does not help anybody. It only undermines the real essence of such forums and brings inconvenience to others. 
This thread, as the name "489 Visa Applicants Pool" suggests, is aimed to focus experiences with 489 Visa Applications, not the pre-invitations, skill assessments and comparisons of visas. 
I request all to stick to the subject and hope that this post will be perceived in the spirit it has been initiated. 
Cheers,


----------



## Logon

hi mates,
any news regarding the pre invites from QLD 489 ?
has anyone got pre invite after submitting the eoi ?


----------



## mail2notif

fireblazerr said:


> is 491 better that 489? i heard that people with some backgrounds like 2613 do not ever get invites in 489. will 491 eliminate that?


It depends on your perspective. Following are few points for you to decide. 

489 Visa: 2 years regional stay and 1 year work criteria followed by 2 years in 887 PR. You can move anywhere in regional. No minimum salary criteria. No PR benefits when in 489

491 Visa: 3 years regional stay and 3 years work criteria. Followed by 191 with 3 years PR (most likely). Minimum income per year which is around 51k. Some PR benefits like income tax or disability etc. Most likely can move between regions. 

Problem with 489 and 491 is that for ICT it's hard to find job in regional. Meeting 1 year work criteria is better than 3 year work and stay criteria in my opinion. In 491 there are more restrictions or strictness at least. So while some people might be okay with regional 491 but I am not. It's too much time and criteria for me. 

489 FS is the only thing where 2613 were not supposed to get invited as last time they got invited in 2016 September but in July round few people from 2613 got 489 FS. 491 occupation list is not out so no one can say about 491 but with 500+ occupations list, let's see. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## durani01

*durani01*



Jonny Walker said:


> Greetings everybody,
> I don't want to offend anybody by highlighting here that the forums are most beneficial when we post in the suitable threads. Asking tit bit irrelevant questions in all threads does not help anybody. It only undermines the real essence of such forums and brings inconvenience to others.
> This thread, as the name "489 Visa Applicants Pool" suggests, is aimed to focus experiences with 489 Visa Applications, not the pre-invitations, skill assessments and comparisons of visas.
> I request all to stick to the subject and hope that this post will be perceived in the spirit it has been initiated.
> Cheers,


Dear
Can you please guide me that in which thread I can post my query
please share the specific link for guidance.
Regards


----------



## fireblazerr

for 489 family sponsored , does the relative needs to be in Australia or can he be offshore(with valid PR)?


----------



## mail2notif

fireblazerr said:


> for 489 family sponsored , does the relative needs to be in Australia or can he be offshore(with valid PR)?


From what I recall you need to mention their postal code which if you can provide then I think you are good otherwise wait for experience folks to reply or consult some Mara agent. Good luck

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

Hi NB
Just to ask you one thing that in order to lodge my 489 visa I need to get the updated reference letter but I have reference letter of February month and now my employer is not in the town. Can you please guide me how can I get that from him or can I submit the last one that I used in state nomination.

Thanx


----------



## Jonny Walker

durani01 said:


> Dear
> Can you please guide me that in which thread I can post my query
> please share the specific link for guidance.
> Regards


My initial post was not intended to point out any specific friend here.
Nonetheless, this thread might be helpful:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...750-vetassess-skill-assessment-time-1230.html


----------



## cn049

I got my visa grant yesterday. TAS 60+10 233211


----------



## indman100

cn049 said:


> I got my visa grant yesterday. TAS 60+10 233211


 great congrats. When did you lodge. My lodging date is Mar 21.


----------



## Realy85

indman100 said:


> cn049 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my visa grant yesterday. TAS 60+10 233211
> 
> 
> 
> great congrats. When did you lodge. My lodging date is Mar 21.
Click to expand...

Offshore or onshore? And whether it was direct grant or employment verification took place??


----------



## Jonny Walker

*My Journey to 489 Visa*

Dear all,

*I am pleased to inform that by the grace of Almighty, I received my grant today at 05:59 AM Pakistan Standard Time (GMT +5) or 10:59 AM Australian Eastern Standard Time (GMT +10). And yes, it’s a DIRECT GRANT…*

*I’ll now share some details of the application process, which I normally find missing in the posts, so that the forum members have more clarity and they can also gain on my experiences: *

I did not hire a consultant as I had trust issues with their professionalism, capability and commitment. I am offshore, I completed the entire process by myself, just followed the guidelines and the best practices. And it worked. But at the end of the day, it’s a personal preference, isn’t it ?

I applied and paid on 19th December 2018 and got the grant on 21st August 2019 so it has been a journey of 245 days or 8 Months & 2 Days. No CO Contact, so no CO Team location either. 

Initial entry date is 21 August 2020; exactly one year from the grant. So it’s not linked either with Medical/Health Clearance or Police Character Clearance.

I received separate e-mails containing grant letters for each applicants. So number of e-mails equals to the number of applicants. And guess what, the grant e-mails don’t end up in Junk Box as feared by all of us.

Record on Immi Account and Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) was updated simultaneously and automatically. 

The EOI was removed from the Skillselect automatically, for which a separate e-mail was also received simultaneously. I checked the EOI and found that user ID is no more valid. I have now suspended my other EOI for 189 Visa. 

I uploaded all documents upfront, duly notarized, and in 300 DPI pdf format. In terms of notarization for international recognition, four stamps are affixed on documents in Pakistan, and I used them all. One of ‘Notary Public’ (the person authorized by law for attesting the documents), one stating ‘Certified True Copy’, one stating ‘Date’ and one a triangular stamp in red ink stating ‘Notarized to take effect in all countries under international law’. 

Apart from standard documents, I also uploaded family photographs, statutory declaration for change of name of wife after marriage, Form 1221, and resume.

As regards passport size pics, I uploaded only their front side without writing the names on the back and / or getting them notarized. I found their size too small to do that! Still personal preference. 

I did not claim partner’s points and my spouse did not attempt IELTS or any other English language test. I uploaded her non AQF Bachelor’s Degree and a letter from her college stating that the entire 2 year course program was offered in English Language. 
The status of my application in IMMI ACCOUNT remained RECEIVED from Day 1 till Day of Grant. 

I did not receive any IMMI Commencement e-mail either.

I claimed maximum points for offshore work experience. To the best of my knowledge, employment verification was not done. If done, all my employers must have kept it a close secret. I had also availed “Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment” from Engineers Australia, perhaps it helped as well. 

My passport was closing on expiry date (last 10 months) and police clearances of three places of stay expired six months into the visa application. So, I proactively renewed these documents and uploaded them on Immi Account. I was bit concerned since the renewed passport number was different from the one I had filled in all forms like Form 80, Form 1221, Form 1229, etc at the application lodgement stage. But the case officer was competent enough to comprehend. 

Because of certain country related restrictions, we were asked to produce polio vaccination certificates during health clearance by the authorized medical centre. I am sure that the medical centre uploaded the polio vaccination certificates with the health clearance but to be certain, I uploaded them separately as well after getting them notarized. 

The date of “Last Updated” column never changed even when I uploaded additional documents listed above in Immi Account at a later stage, six months into the visa application. 

Following are key timelines of my journey:

*IELTS First attempt*
14 Oct 2017 (L, R, W, S : 9.0, 8.5, 6.5, 7.5)

*Engineers Australia Migration Skill Assessment + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (Fast Track Basis)*
Applied: 6 December 2017
Outcome: 30 January 2018

*IELTS Second attempt*
3 March 2018 (L, R, W, S : 8.5, 9.0, 7.0, 7.5)

*Victoria 190 SS Application*
Applied: 14 March 2018
Rejected: 3 July 2018

*NSW Far South Coast 489 SS Application*
Applied: 15 Aug 2018
Nominated: 22 Nov 2018

*SkillSelect Invitation to Apply*
22 Nov 2018 

*Visa Application*
Applied: 19 December 2018
Paid: 19 December 2018
Police Clearance: Twice once in December and other in June
Health Clearance: 2 January 2019 
Grant: 21 August 2019

*It’s been a long post but I just want to add the last few lines for all members of expat forum. I know it’s very easy to deliver a motivational lecture once you are out of hot waters but it’s not my intent here. 

You are all aware that getting to the grant stage is a long and cumbersome process; it tests you in ways one can’t imagine. The journey is gruesome as well as rewarding, but rewards exceeds the pain, and believe me you’ll forget every pain you have experienced the moment you receive the grant mail !

So till then, 

Sit back, relax and enjoy your life. Appreciate the beauty of the world around you, strengthen your relations and above all don't stop living in wait for the visa. The more you get eager for the grant, the more frustration it brings to you and this greatly impacts the quality of your life. No one is conspiring against you, grant is on its way and it will come in its due time, sooner or later, and there's not much you can do to expedite it.

So, if you have a pending vacation, go ahead with it, if you intend buying a car, buy one today, if your house needs a paint job, don't delay it, if you love someone, tell her/him now !*

Cheers and best of luck to all members.


----------



## Kangdeep14

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear all,
> 
> *I am pleased to inform that by the grace of Almighty, I received my grant today at 05:59 AM Pakistan Standard Time (GMT +5) or 10:59 AM Australian Eastern Standard Time (GMT +10). And yes, it’s a DIRECT GRANT…*
> 
> *I’ll now share some details of the application process, which I normally find missing in the posts, so that the forum members have more clarity and they can also gain on my experiences: *
> 
> I did not hire a consultant as I had trust issues with their professionalism, capability and commitment. I am offshore, I completed the entire process by myself, just followed the guidelines and the best practices. And it worked. But at the end of the day, it’s a personal preference, isn’t it ?
> 
> I applied and paid on 19th December 2018 and got the grant on 21st August 2019 so it has been a journey of 245 days or 8 Months & 2 Days. No CO Contact, so no CO Team location either.
> 
> Initial entry date is 21 August 2020; exactly one year from the grant. So it’s not linked either with Medical/Health Clearance or Police Character Clearance.
> 
> I received separate e-mails containing grant letters for each applicants. So number of e-mails equals to the number of applicants. And guess what, the grant e-mails don’t end up in Junk Box as feared by all of us.
> 
> Record on Immi Account and Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) was updated simultaneously and automatically.
> 
> The EOI was removed from the Skillselect automatically, for which a separate e-mail was also received simultaneously. I checked the EOI and found that user ID is no more valid. I have now suspended my other EOI for 189 Visa.
> 
> I uploaded all documents upfront, duly notarized, and in 300 DPI pdf format. In terms of notarization for international recognition, four stamps are affixed on documents in Pakistan, and I used them all. One of ‘Notary Public’ (the person authorized by law for attesting the documents), one stating ‘Certified True Copy’, one stating ‘Date’ and one a triangular stamp in red ink stating ‘Notarized to take effect in all countries under international law’.
> 
> Apart from standard documents, I also uploaded family photographs, statutory declaration for change of name of wife after marriage, Form 1221, and resume.
> 
> As regards passport size pics, I uploaded only their front side without writing the names on the back and / or getting them notarized. I found their size too small to do that! Still personal preference.
> 
> I did not claim partner’s points and my spouse did not attempt IELTS or any other English language test. I uploaded her non AQF Bachelor’s Degree and a letter from her college stating that the entire 2 year course program was offered in English Language.
> The status of my application in IMMI ACCOUNT remained RECEIVED from Day 1 till Day of Grant.
> 
> I did not receive any IMMI Commencement e-mail either.
> 
> I claimed maximum points for offshore work experience. To the best of my knowledge, employment verification was not done. If done, all my employers must have kept it a close secret. I had also availed “Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment” from Engineers Australia, perhaps it helped as well.
> 
> My passport was closing on expiry date (last 10 months) and police clearances of three places of stay expired six months into the visa application. So, I proactively renewed these documents and uploaded them on Immi Account. I was bit concerned since the renewed passport number was different from the one I had filled in all forms like Form 80, Form 1221, Form 1229, etc at the application lodgement stage. But the case officer was competent enough to comprehend.
> 
> Because of certain country related restrictions, we were asked to produce polio vaccination certificates during health clearance by the authorized medical centre. I am sure that the medical centre uploaded the polio vaccination certificates with the health clearance but to be certain, I uploaded them separately as well after getting them notarized.
> 
> The date of “Last Updated” column never changed even when I uploaded additional documents listed above in Immi Account at a later stage, six months into the visa application.
> 
> Following are key timelines of my journey:
> 
> *IELTS First attempt*
> 14 Oct 2017 (L, R, W, S : 9.0, 8.5, 6.5, 7.5)
> 
> *Engineers Australia Migration Skill Assessment + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (Fast Track Basis)*
> Applied: 6 December 2017
> Outcome: 30 January 2018
> 
> *IELTS Second attempt*
> 3 March 2018 (L, R, W, S : 8.5, 9.0, 7.0, 7.5)
> 
> *Victoria 190 SS Application*
> Applied: 14 March 2018
> Rejected: 3 July 2018
> 
> *NSW Far South Coast 489 SS Application*
> Applied: 15 Aug 2018
> Nominated: 22 Nov 2018
> 
> *SkillSelect Invitation to Apply*
> 22 Nov 2018
> 
> *Visa Application*
> Applied: 19 December 2018
> Paid: 19 December 2018
> Police Clearance: Twice once in December and other in June
> Health Clearance: 2 January 2019
> Grant: 21 August 2019
> 
> *It’s been a long post but I just want to add the last few lines for all members of expat forum. I know it’s very easy to deliver a motivational lecture once you are out of hot waters but it’s not my intent here.
> 
> You are all aware that getting to the grant stage is a long and cumbersome process; it tests you in ways one can’t imagine. The journey is gruesome as well as rewarding, but rewards exceeds the pain, and believe me you’ll forget every pain you have experienced the moment you receive the grant mail !
> 
> So till then,
> 
> Sit back, relax and enjoy your life. Appreciate the beauty of the world around you, strengthen your relations and above all don't stop living in wait for the visa. The more you get eager for the grant, the more frustration it brings to you and this greatly impacts the quality of your life. No one is conspiring against you, grant is on its way and it will come in its due time, sooner or later, and there's not much you can do to expedite it.
> 
> So, if you have a pending vacation, go ahead with it, if you intend buying a car, buy one today, if your house needs a paint job, don't delay it, if you love someone, tell her/him now !*
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all members.


Congratulations bhai.


----------



## AsifRehman

*Great News*



Jonny Walker said:


> Dear all,
> 
> *I am pleased to inform that by the grace of Almighty, I received my grant today at 05:59 AM Pakistan Standard Time (GMT +5) or 10:59 AM Australian Eastern Standard Time (GMT +10). And yes, it’s a DIRECT GRANT…*
> 
> *I’ll now share some details of the application process, which I normally find missing in the posts, so that the forum members have more clarity and they can also gain on my experiences: *
> 
> I did not hire a consultant as I had trust issues with their professionalism, capability and commitment. I am offshore, I completed the entire process by myself, just followed the guidelines and the best practices. And it worked. But at the end of the day, it’s a personal preference, isn’t it ?
> 
> I applied and paid on 19th December 2018 and got the grant on 21st August 2019 so it has been a journey of 245 days or 8 Months & 2 Days. No CO Contact, so no CO Team location either.
> 
> Initial entry date is 21 August 2020; exactly one year from the grant. So it’s not linked either with Medical/Health Clearance or Police Character Clearance.
> 
> I received separate e-mails containing grant letters for each applicants. So number of e-mails equals to the number of applicants. And guess what, the grant e-mails don’t end up in Junk Box as feared by all of us.
> 
> Record on Immi Account and Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) was updated simultaneously and automatically.
> 
> The EOI was removed from the Skillselect automatically, for which a separate e-mail was also received simultaneously. I checked the EOI and found that user ID is no more valid. I have now suspended my other EOI for 189 Visa.
> 
> I uploaded all documents upfront, duly notarized, and in 300 DPI pdf format. In terms of notarization for international recognition, four stamps are affixed on documents in Pakistan, and I used them all. One of ‘Notary Public’ (the person authorized by law for attesting the documents), one stating ‘Certified True Copy’, one stating ‘Date’ and one a triangular stamp in red ink stating ‘Notarized to take effect in all countries under international law’.
> 
> Apart from standard documents, I also uploaded family photographs, statutory declaration for change of name of wife after marriage, Form 1221, and resume.
> 
> As regards passport size pics, I uploaded only their front side without writing the names on the back and / or getting them notarized. I found their size too small to do that! Still personal preference.
> 
> I did not claim partner’s points and my spouse did not attempt IELTS or any other English language test. I uploaded her non AQF Bachelor’s Degree and a letter from her college stating that the entire 2 year course program was offered in English Language.
> The status of my application in IMMI ACCOUNT remained RECEIVED from Day 1 till Day of Grant.
> 
> I did not receive any IMMI Commencement e-mail either.
> 
> I claimed maximum points for offshore work experience. To the best of my knowledge, employment verification was not done. If done, all my employers must have kept it a close secret. I had also availed “Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment” from Engineers Australia, perhaps it helped as well.
> 
> My passport was closing on expiry date (last 10 months) and police clearances of three places of stay expired six months into the visa application. So, I proactively renewed these documents and uploaded them on Immi Account. I was bit concerned since the renewed passport number was different from the one I had filled in all forms like Form 80, Form 1221, Form 1229, etc at the application lodgement stage. But the case officer was competent enough to comprehend.
> 
> Because of certain country related restrictions, we were asked to produce polio vaccination certificates during health clearance by the authorized medical centre. I am sure that the medical centre uploaded the polio vaccination certificates with the health clearance but to be certain, I uploaded them separately as well after getting them notarized.
> 
> The date of “Last Updated” column never changed even when I uploaded additional documents listed above in Immi Account at a later stage, six months into the visa application.
> 
> Following are key timelines of my journey:
> 
> *IELTS First attempt*
> 14 Oct 2017 (L, R, W, S : 9.0, 8.5, 6.5, 7.5)
> 
> *Engineers Australia Migration Skill Assessment + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (Fast Track Basis)*
> Applied: 6 December 2017
> Outcome: 30 January 2018
> 
> *IELTS Second attempt*
> 3 March 2018 (L, R, W, S : 8.5, 9.0, 7.0, 7.5)
> 
> *Victoria 190 SS Application*
> Applied: 14 March 2018
> Rejected: 3 July 2018
> 
> *NSW Far South Coast 489 SS Application*
> Applied: 15 Aug 2018
> Nominated: 22 Nov 2018
> 
> *SkillSelect Invitation to Apply*
> 22 Nov 2018
> 
> *Visa Application*
> Applied: 19 December 2018
> Paid: 19 December 2018
> Police Clearance: Twice once in December and other in June
> Health Clearance: 2 January 2019
> Grant: 21 August 2019
> 
> *It’s been a long post but I just want to add the last few lines for all members of expat forum. I know it’s very easy to deliver a motivational lecture once you are out of hot waters but it’s not my intent here.
> 
> You are all aware that getting to the grant stage is a long and cumbersome process; it tests you in ways one can’t imagine. The journey is gruesome as well as rewarding, but rewards exceeds the pain, and believe me you’ll forget every pain you have experienced the moment you receive the grant mail !
> 
> So till then,
> 
> Sit back, relax and enjoy your life. Appreciate the beauty of the world around you, strengthen your relations and above all don't stop living in wait for the visa. The more you get eager for the grant, the more frustration it brings to you and this greatly impacts the quality of your life. No one is conspiring against you, grant is on its way and it will come in its due time, sooner or later, and there's not much you can do to expedite it.
> 
> So, if you have a pending vacation, go ahead with it, if you intend buying a car, buy one today, if your house needs a paint job, don't delay it, if you love someone, tell her/him now !*
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all members.



*Congratulation* Jonny walker


----------



## GSM82

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear all,
> 
> *I am pleased to inform that by the grace of Almighty, I received my grant today at 05:59 AM Pakistan Standard Time (GMT +5) or 10:59 AM Australian Eastern Standard Time (GMT +10). And yes, it’s a DIRECT GRANT…*
> 
> *I’ll now share some details of the application process, which I normally find missing in the posts, so that the forum members have more clarity and they can also gain on my experiences: *
> 
> I did not hire a consultant as I had trust issues with their professionalism, capability and commitment. I am offshore, I completed the entire process by myself, just followed the guidelines and the best practices. And it worked. But at the end of the day, it’s a personal preference, isn’t it ?
> 
> I applied and paid on 19th December 2018 and got the grant on 21st August 2019 so it has been a journey of 245 days or 8 Months & 2 Days. No CO Contact, so no CO Team location either.
> 
> Initial entry date is 21 August 2020; exactly one year from the grant. So it’s not linked either with Medical/Health Clearance or Police Character Clearance.
> 
> I received separate e-mails containing grant letters for each applicants. So number of e-mails equals to the number of applicants. And guess what, the grant e-mails don’t end up in Junk Box as feared by all of us.
> 
> Record on Immi Account and Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) was updated simultaneously and automatically.
> 
> The EOI was removed from the Skillselect automatically, for which a separate e-mail was also received simultaneously. I checked the EOI and found that user ID is no more valid. I have now suspended my other EOI for 189 Visa.
> 
> I uploaded all documents upfront, duly notarized, and in 300 DPI pdf format. In terms of notarization for international recognition, four stamps are affixed on documents in Pakistan, and I used them all. One of ‘Notary Public’ (the person authorized by law for attesting the documents), one stating ‘Certified True Copy’, one stating ‘Date’ and one a triangular stamp in red ink stating ‘Notarized to take effect in all countries under international law’.
> 
> Apart from standard documents, I also uploaded family photographs, statutory declaration for change of name of wife after marriage, Form 1221, and resume.
> 
> As regards passport size pics, I uploaded only their front side without writing the names on the back and / or getting them notarized. I found their size too small to do that! Still personal preference.
> 
> I did not claim partner’s points and my spouse did not attempt IELTS or any other English language test. I uploaded her non AQF Bachelor’s Degree and a letter from her college stating that the entire 2 year course program was offered in English Language.
> The status of my application in IMMI ACCOUNT remained RECEIVED from Day 1 till Day of Grant.
> 
> I did not receive any IMMI Commencement e-mail either.
> 
> I claimed maximum points for offshore work experience. To the best of my knowledge, employment verification was not done. If done, all my employers must have kept it a close secret. I had also availed “Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment” from Engineers Australia, perhaps it helped as well.
> 
> My passport was closing on expiry date (last 10 months) and police clearances of three places of stay expired six months into the visa application. So, I proactively renewed these documents and uploaded them on Immi Account. I was bit concerned since the renewed passport number was different from the one I had filled in all forms like Form 80, Form 1221, Form 1229, etc at the application lodgement stage. But the case officer was competent enough to comprehend.
> 
> Because of certain country related restrictions, we were asked to produce polio vaccination certificates during health clearance by the authorized medical centre. I am sure that the medical centre uploaded the polio vaccination certificates with the health clearance but to be certain, I uploaded them separately as well after getting them notarized.
> 
> The date of “Last Updated” column never changed even when I uploaded additional documents listed above in Immi Account at a later stage, six months into the visa application.
> 
> Following are key timelines of my journey:
> 
> *IELTS First attempt*
> 14 Oct 2017 (L, R, W, S : 9.0, 8.5, 6.5, 7.5)
> 
> *Engineers Australia Migration Skill Assessment + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (Fast Track Basis)*
> Applied: 6 December 2017
> Outcome: 30 January 2018
> 
> *IELTS Second attempt*
> 3 March 2018 (L, R, W, S : 8.5, 9.0, 7.0, 7.5)
> 
> *Victoria 190 SS Application*
> Applied: 14 March 2018
> Rejected: 3 July 2018
> 
> *NSW Far South Coast 489 SS Application*
> Applied: 15 Aug 2018
> Nominated: 22 Nov 2018
> 
> *SkillSelect Invitation to Apply*
> 22 Nov 2018
> 
> *Visa Application*
> Applied: 19 December 2018
> Paid: 19 December 2018
> Police Clearance: Twice once in December and other in June
> Health Clearance: 2 January 2019
> Grant: 21 August 2019
> 
> *It’s been a long post but I just want to add the last few lines for all members of expat forum. I know it’s very easy to deliver a motivational lecture once you are out of hot waters but it’s not my intent here.
> 
> You are all aware that getting to the grant stage is a long and cumbersome process; it tests you in ways one can’t imagine. The journey is gruesome as well as rewarding, but rewards exceeds the pain, and believe me you’ll forget every pain you have experienced the moment you receive the grant mail !
> 
> So till then,
> 
> Sit back, relax and enjoy your life. Appreciate the beauty of the world around you, strengthen your relations and above all don't stop living in wait for the visa. The more you get eager for the grant, the more frustration it brings to you and this greatly impacts the quality of your life. No one is conspiring against you, grant is on its way and it will come in its due time, sooner or later, and there's not much you can do to expedite it.
> 
> So, if you have a pending vacation, go ahead with it, if you intend buying a car, buy one today, if your house needs a paint job, don't delay it, if you love someone, tell her/him now !*
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all members.


Congrats mate!

Thanks for your detailed message! I'm gathering docs to lodge a visa! Very stressful!


----------



## shree432

Hi All,

I got CO contact asking for UK PCC which I have already submitted and it has same name as in my passport

Anyways I guessed it may be because of names as in some of my experience letters my middle name was not mentioned. So reapplied it and will submit once I have it.

Hopefully my CO checks it soon after I uploaded it!!


----------



## mrspiggy

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear all,
> 
> *I am pleased to inform that by the grace of Almighty, I received my grant today at 05:59 AM Pakistan Standard Time (GMT +5) or 10:59 AM Australian Eastern Standard Time (GMT +10). And yes, it’s a DIRECT GRANT…*
> 
> *I’ll now share some details of the application process, which I normally find missing in the posts, so that the forum members have more clarity and they can also gain on my experiences: *
> 
> I did not hire a consultant as I had trust issues with their professionalism, capability and commitment. I am offshore, I completed the entire process by myself, just followed the guidelines and the best practices. And it worked. But at the end of the day, it’s a personal preference, isn’t it ?
> 
> I applied and paid on 19th December 2018 and got the grant on 21st August 2019 so it has been a journey of 245 days or 8 Months & 2 Days. No CO Contact, so no CO Team location either.
> 
> Initial entry date is 21 August 2020; exactly one year from the grant. So it’s not linked either with Medical/Health Clearance or Police Character Clearance.
> 
> I received separate e-mails containing grant letters for each applicants. So number of e-mails equals to the number of applicants. And guess what, the grant e-mails don’t end up in Junk Box as feared by all of us.
> 
> Record on Immi Account and Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) was updated simultaneously and automatically.
> 
> The EOI was removed from the Skillselect automatically, for which a separate e-mail was also received simultaneously. I checked the EOI and found that user ID is no more valid. I have now suspended my other EOI for 189 Visa.
> 
> I uploaded all documents upfront, duly notarized, and in 300 DPI pdf format. In terms of notarization for international recognition, four stamps are affixed on documents in Pakistan, and I used them all. One of ‘Notary Public’ (the person authorized by law for attesting the documents), one stating ‘Certified True Copy’, one stating ‘Date’ and one a triangular stamp in red ink stating ‘Notarized to take effect in all countries under international law’.
> 
> Apart from standard documents, I also uploaded family photographs, statutory declaration for change of name of wife after marriage, Form 1221, and resume.
> 
> As regards passport size pics, I uploaded only their front side without writing the names on the back and / or getting them notarized. I found their size too small to do that! Still personal preference.
> 
> I did not claim partner’s points and my spouse did not attempt IELTS or any other English language test. I uploaded her non AQF Bachelor’s Degree and a letter from her college stating that the entire 2 year course program was offered in English Language.
> The status of my application in IMMI ACCOUNT remained RECEIVED from Day 1 till Day of Grant.
> 
> I did not receive any IMMI Commencement e-mail either.
> 
> I claimed maximum points for offshore work experience. To the best of my knowledge, employment verification was not done. If done, all my employers must have kept it a close secret. I had also availed “Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment” from Engineers Australia, perhaps it helped as well.
> 
> My passport was closing on expiry date (last 10 months) and police clearances of three places of stay expired six months into the visa application. So, I proactively renewed these documents and uploaded them on Immi Account. I was bit concerned since the renewed passport number was different from the one I had filled in all forms like Form 80, Form 1221, Form 1229, etc at the application lodgement stage. But the case officer was competent enough to comprehend.
> 
> Because of certain country related restrictions, we were asked to produce polio vaccination certificates during health clearance by the authorized medical centre. I am sure that the medical centre uploaded the polio vaccination certificates with the health clearance but to be certain, I uploaded them separately as well after getting them notarized.
> 
> The date of “Last Updated” column never changed even when I uploaded additional documents listed above in Immi Account at a later stage, six months into the visa application.
> 
> Following are key timelines of my journey:
> 
> *IELTS First attempt*
> 14 Oct 2017 (L, R, W, S : 9.0, 8.5, 6.5, 7.5)
> 
> *Engineers Australia Migration Skill Assessment + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (Fast Track Basis)*
> Applied: 6 December 2017
> Outcome: 30 January 2018
> 
> *IELTS Second attempt*
> 3 March 2018 (L, R, W, S : 8.5, 9.0, 7.0, 7.5)
> 
> *Victoria 190 SS Application*
> Applied: 14 March 2018
> Rejected: 3 July 2018
> 
> *NSW Far South Coast 489 SS Application*
> Applied: 15 Aug 2018
> Nominated: 22 Nov 2018
> 
> *SkillSelect Invitation to Apply*
> 22 Nov 2018
> 
> *Visa Application*
> Applied: 19 December 2018
> Paid: 19 December 2018
> Police Clearance: Twice once in December and other in June
> Health Clearance: 2 January 2019
> Grant: 21 August 2019
> 
> *It’s been a long post but I just want to add the last few lines for all members of expat forum. I know it’s very easy to deliver a motivational lecture once you are out of hot waters but it’s not my intent here.
> 
> You are all aware that getting to the grant stage is a long and cumbersome process; it tests you in ways one can’t imagine. The journey is gruesome as well as rewarding, but rewards exceeds the pain, and believe me you’ll forget every pain you have experienced the moment you receive the grant mail !
> 
> So till then,
> 
> Sit back, relax and enjoy your life. Appreciate the beauty of the world around you, strengthen your relations and above all don't stop living in wait for the visa. The more you get eager for the grant, the more frustration it brings to you and this greatly impacts the quality of your life. No one is conspiring against you, grant is on its way and it will come in its due time, sooner or later, and there's not much you can do to expedite it.
> 
> So, if you have a pending vacation, go ahead with it, if you intend buying a car, buy one today, if your house needs a paint job, don't delay it, if you love someone, tell her/him now !*
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all members.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Robert1985

Any one can please share what would be the form to submit in visa 489 ( form 80,1221,..)? As I have done the health check last time to prepare ahead for visa 189, can it be used for the visa 489 as well/? appreciate if anyone know how long we should wait now for this visa after the lodge? Thank you and appreciate the response from experts.


----------



## Kangdeep14

Hey﻿﻿ Guys 

Does 2 years time f﻿or 887 start after visa grant ?

or we can count time while waiting on bridging﻿ visa A ?

﻿﻿ this is what I got from immigration website

All applicants must be in Australia and hold an eligible visa at the time a subclass 887 visa application is made.

An eligible visa is a:
subclass 489, 495, 496, 475 or 487 visa, or
Bridging visa A or Bridging visa B, after having made a valid application for a subclass 489, 495 or 487 visa

The person seeking to satisfy the primary criteria must also have held one or more of the following eligible visas for a total of 2 years before a subclass 887 visa application is made:
489, 495, 496, 475 or 487

Note: The person seeking to satisfy the primary criteria will be the person who seeks to meet the 887 work and residence requirements.


----------



## AP SINGH

shree432 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got CO contact asking for UK PCC which I have already submitted and it has same name as in my passport
> 
> Anyways I guessed it may be because of names as in some of my experience letters my middle name was not mentioned. So reapplied it and will submit once I have it.
> 
> Hopefully my CO checks it soon after I uploaded it!!


Can u plz share ur lodgement date and state u applied ??


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello Folks,

Is there anyone who applied for Queensland 489 and still waiting for grant ??


----------



## mel91

Hello Guys,

I am on 489 and currently living in Adelaide. I am working for a casual job where I am getting 20-25 hours in a week. I am trying to find another job, however, couldn’t find so far. My question to you guys can I fulfil my rest of the 10-15 hours by doing Uber eats? I have heard lots of opinions from other people that Uber eats is not eligible for 489 work condition whereas Uber X is eligible to fulfil the hours. Could someone enlighten me with the correct information? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mel91

*Need help with my confusion !*

Hello Guys,

I am on 489 and currently living in Adelaide. I am working for a casual job where I am getting 20-25 hours in a week. I am trying to find another job, however, couldn’t find so far. My question to you guys can I fulfil my rest of the 10-15 hours by doing Uber eats? I have heard lots of opinions from other people that Uber eats is not eligible for 489 work condition whereas Uber X is eligible to fulfil the hours. Could someone enlighten me with the correct information? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adelaidean

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear all,
> 
> *I am pleased to inform that by the grace of Almighty, I received my grant today at 05:59 AM Pakistan Standard Time (GMT +5) or 10:59 AM Australian Eastern Standard Time (GMT +10). And yes, it’s a DIRECT GRANT…*
> 
> *I’ll now share some details of the application process, which I normally find missing in the posts, so that the forum members have more clarity and they can also gain on my experiences: *
> 
> I did not hire a consultant as I had trust issues with their professionalism, capability and commitment. I am offshore, I completed the entire process by myself, just followed the guidelines and the best practices. And it worked. But at the end of the day, it’s a personal preference, isn’t it ?
> 
> I applied and paid on 19th December 2018 and got the grant on 21st August 2019 so it has been a journey of 245 days or 8 Months & 2 Days. No CO Contact, so no CO Team location either.
> 
> Initial entry date is 21 August 2020; exactly one year from the grant. So it’s not linked either with Medical/Health Clearance or Police Character Clearance.
> 
> I received separate e-mails containing grant letters for each applicants. So number of e-mails equals to the number of applicants. And guess what, the grant e-mails don’t end up in Junk Box as feared by all of us.
> 
> Record on Immi Account and Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) was updated simultaneously and automatically.
> 
> The EOI was removed from the Skillselect automatically, for which a separate e-mail was also received simultaneously. I checked the EOI and found that user ID is no more valid. I have now suspended my other EOI for 189 Visa.
> 
> I uploaded all documents upfront, duly notarized, and in 300 DPI pdf format. In terms of notarization for international recognition, four stamps are affixed on documents in Pakistan, and I used them all. One of ‘Notary Public’ (the person authorized by law for attesting the documents), one stating ‘Certified True Copy’, one stating ‘Date’ and one a triangular stamp in red ink stating ‘Notarized to take effect in all countries under international law’.
> 
> Apart from standard documents, I also uploaded family photographs, statutory declaration for change of name of wife after marriage, Form 1221, and resume.
> 
> As regards passport size pics, I uploaded only their front side without writing the names on the back and / or getting them notarized. I found their size too small to do that! Still personal preference.
> 
> I did not claim partner’s points and my spouse did not attempt IELTS or any other English language test. I uploaded her non AQF Bachelor’s Degree and a letter from her college stating that the entire 2 year course program was offered in English Language.
> The status of my application in IMMI ACCOUNT remained RECEIVED from Day 1 till Day of Grant.
> 
> I did not receive any IMMI Commencement e-mail either.
> 
> I claimed maximum points for offshore work experience. To the best of my knowledge, employment verification was not done. If done, all my employers must have kept it a close secret. I had also availed “Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment” from Engineers Australia, perhaps it helped as well.
> 
> My passport was closing on expiry date (last 10 months) and police clearances of three places of stay expired six months into the visa application. So, I proactively renewed these documents and uploaded them on Immi Account. I was bit concerned since the renewed passport number was different from the one I had filled in all forms like Form 80, Form 1221, Form 1229, etc at the application lodgement stage. But the case officer was competent enough to comprehend.
> 
> Because of certain country related restrictions, we were asked to produce polio vaccination certificates during health clearance by the authorized medical centre. I am sure that the medical centre uploaded the polio vaccination certificates with the health clearance but to be certain, I uploaded them separately as well after getting them notarized.
> 
> The date of “Last Updated” column never changed even when I uploaded additional documents listed above in Immi Account at a later stage, six months into the visa application.
> 
> Following are key timelines of my journey:
> 
> *IELTS First attempt*
> 14 Oct 2017 (L, R, W, S : 9.0, 8.5, 6.5, 7.5)
> 
> *Engineers Australia Migration Skill Assessment + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (Fast Track Basis)*
> Applied: 6 December 2017
> Outcome: 30 January 2018
> 
> *IELTS Second attempt*
> 3 March 2018 (L, R, W, S : 8.5, 9.0, 7.0, 7.5)
> 
> *Victoria 190 SS Application*
> Applied: 14 March 2018
> Rejected: 3 July 2018
> 
> *NSW Far South Coast 489 SS Application*
> Applied: 15 Aug 2018
> Nominated: 22 Nov 2018
> 
> *SkillSelect Invitation to Apply*
> 22 Nov 2018
> 
> *Visa Application*
> Applied: 19 December 2018
> Paid: 19 December 2018
> Police Clearance: Twice once in December and other in June
> Health Clearance: 2 January 2019
> Grant: 21 August 2019
> 
> *It’s been a long post but I just want to add the last few lines for all members of expat forum. I know it’s very easy to deliver a motivational lecture once you are out of hot waters but it’s not my intent here.
> 
> You are all aware that getting to the grant stage is a long and cumbersome process; it tests you in ways one can’t imagine. The journey is gruesome as well as rewarding, but rewards exceeds the pain, and believe me you’ll forget every pain you have experienced the moment you receive the grant mail !
> 
> So till then,
> 
> Sit back, relax and enjoy your life. Appreciate the beauty of the world around you, strengthen your relations and above all don't stop living in wait for the visa. The more you get eager for the grant, the more frustration it brings to you and this greatly impacts the quality of your life. No one is conspiring against you, grant is on its way and it will come in its due time, sooner or later, and there's not much you can do to expedite it.
> 
> So, if you have a pending vacation, go ahead with it, if you intend buying a car, buy one today, if your house needs a paint job, don't delay it, if you love someone, tell her/him now !*
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all members.



I loved your post.
Today, I received 489 visa invitation from SA and I am about to proceed with visa lodgment in the near future.

I live in Lahore and if you are by chance from Lahore too, can you please answer the following two questions.

1. From where to get Polio Certificate in Lahore without much hassle. Preferring private institution.

2. What is the good medical institution for medical checkup in Lahore? which one did you use?
And it is going to sound strange but I have heard that they check your whole body... means... nude...eeehhh... I am very afraid... is it true?


----------



## AP SINGH

AussiDreamer said:


> Jonny Walker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> *I am pleased to inform that by the grace of Almighty, I received my grant today at 05:59 AM Pakistan Standard Time (GMT +5) or 10:59 AM Australian Eastern Standard Time (GMT +10). And yes, it’s a DIRECT GRANT…*
> 
> *I’ll now share some details of the application process, which I normally find missing in the posts, so that the forum members have more clarity and they can also gain on my experiences: *
> 
> I did not hire a consultant as I had trust issues with their professionalism, capability and commitment. I am offshore, I completed the entire process by myself, just followed the guidelines and the best practices. And it worked. But at the end of the day, it’s a personal preference, isn’t it ?
> 
> I applied and paid on 19th December 2018 and got the grant on 21st August 2019 so it has been a journey of 245 days or 8 Months & 2 Days. No CO Contact, so no CO Team location either.
> 
> Initial entry date is 21 August 2020; exactly one year from the grant. So it’s not linked either with Medical/Health Clearance or Police Character Clearance.
> 
> I received separate e-mails containing grant letters for each applicants. So number of e-mails equals to the number of applicants. And guess what, the grant e-mails don’t end up in Junk Box as feared by all of us.
> 
> Record on Immi Account and Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) was updated simultaneously and automatically.
> 
> The EOI was removed from the Skillselect automatically, for which a separate e-mail was also received simultaneously. I checked the EOI and found that user ID is no more valid. I have now suspended my other EOI for 189 Visa.
> 
> I uploaded all documents upfront, duly notarized, and in 300 DPI pdf format. In terms of notarization for international recognition, four stamps are affixed on documents in Pakistan, and I used them all. One of ‘Notary Public’ (the person authorized by law for attesting the documents), one stating ‘Certified True Copy’, one stating ‘Date’ and one a triangular stamp in red ink stating ‘Notarized to take effect in all countries under international law’.
> 
> Apart from standard documents, I also uploaded family photographs, statutory declaration for change of name of wife after marriage, Form 1221, and resume.
> 
> As regards passport size pics, I uploaded only their front side without writing the names on the back and / or getting them notarized. I found their size too small to do that! Still personal preference.
> 
> I did not claim partner’s points and my spouse did not attempt IELTS or any other English language test. I uploaded her non AQF Bachelor’s Degree and a letter from her college stating that the entire 2 year course program was offered in English Language.
> The status of my application in IMMI ACCOUNT remained RECEIVED from Day 1 till Day of Grant.
> 
> I did not receive any IMMI Commencement e-mail either.
> 
> I claimed maximum points for offshore work experience. To the best of my knowledge, employment verification was not done. If done, all my employers must have kept it a close secret. I had also availed “Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment” from Engineers Australia, perhaps it helped as well.
> 
> My passport was closing on expiry date (last 10 months) and police clearances of three places of stay expired six months into the visa application. So, I proactively renewed these documents and uploaded them on Immi Account. I was bit concerned since the renewed passport number was different from the one I had filled in all forms like Form 80, Form 1221, Form 1229, etc at the application lodgement stage. But the case officer was competent enough to comprehend.
> 
> Because of certain country related restrictions, we were asked to produce polio vaccination certificates during health clearance by the authorized medical centre. I am sure that the medical centre uploaded the polio vaccination certificates with the health clearance but to be certain, I uploaded them separately as well after getting them notarized.
> 
> The date of “Last Updated” column never changed even when I uploaded additional documents listed above in Immi Account at a later stage, six months into the visa application.
> 
> Following are key timelines of my journey:
> 
> *IELTS First attempt*
> 14 Oct 2017 (L, R, W, S : 9.0, 8.5, 6.5, 7.5)
> 
> *Engineers Australia Migration Skill Assessment + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (Fast Track Basis)*
> Applied: 6 December 2017
> Outcome: 30 January 2018
> 
> *IELTS Second attempt*
> 3 March 2018 (L, R, W, S : 8.5, 9.0, 7.0, 7.5)
> 
> *Victoria 190 SS Application*
> Applied: 14 March 2018
> Rejected: 3 July 2018
> 
> *NSW Far South Coast 489 SS Application*
> Applied: 15 Aug 2018
> Nominated: 22 Nov 2018
> 
> *SkillSelect Invitation to Apply*
> 22 Nov 2018
> 
> *Visa Application*
> Applied: 19 December 2018
> Paid: 19 December 2018
> Police Clearance: Twice once in December and other in June
> Health Clearance: 2 January 2019
> Grant: 21 August 2019
> 
> *It’s been a long post but I just want to add the last few lines for all members of expat forum. I know it’s very easy to deliver a motivational lecture once you are out of hot waters but it’s not my intent here.
> 
> You are all aware that getting to the grant stage is a long and cumbersome process; it tests you in ways one can’t imagine. The journey is gruesome as well as rewarding, but rewards exceeds the pain, and believe me you’ll forget every pain you have experienced the moment you receive the grant mail !
> 
> So till then,
> 
> Sit back, relax and enjoy your life. Appreciate the beauty of the world around you, strengthen your relations and above all don't stop living in wait for the visa. The more you get eager for the grant, the more frustration it brings to you and this greatly impacts the quality of your life. No one is conspiring against you, grant is on its way and it will come in its due time, sooner or later, and there's not much you can do to expedite it.
> 
> So, if you have a pending vacation, go ahead with it, if you intend buying a car, buy one today, if your house needs a paint job, don't delay it, if you love someone, tell her/him now !*
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved your post.
> Today, I received 489 visa invitation from SA and I am about to proceed with visa lodgment in the near future.
> 
> I live in Lahore and if you are by chance from Lahore too, can you please answer the following two questions.
> 
> 1. From where to get Polio Certificate in Lahore without much hassle. Preferring private institution.
> 
> 2. What is the good medical institution for medical checkup in Lahore? which one did you use?
> And it is going to sound strange but I have heard that they check your whole body... means... nude...eeehhh... I am very afraid... is it true?
Click to expand...


Congralutions !!!

Can u plz share ur occupation code, points and time when u received ur invitation to apply ??

All the best for ur next steps.


----------



## JDLI

Hi Guys 

Just for the advise 

I got PCC on last year August (2018). i submitted my application on March 2019. i understand that PCC valid for 1 year only. so i already renewed my PCC yesterday. 

so far i didn't get any CO contacts so do i need to upload into ImmiAccount or just wait for CO to ask if necessary


----------



## shree432

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just for the advise
> 
> I got PCC on last year August (2018). i submitted my application on March 2019. i understand that PCC valid for 1 year only. so i already renewed my PCC yesterday.
> 
> so far i didn't get any CO contacts so do i need to upload into ImmiAccount or just wait for CO to ask if necessary


Generally they ask for PCC if there is difference in the names from passport to PCC. Such there is no middle name or the only the middle name initial is mentioned.

I was been asked for the PCC while there is no difference in passport. Anyways if you the latest one, just upload it no harm in doing so.

Also I would like to know how are keep your future Australia employer wait for you?Currently I have asked my employer to wait for my grant and few reasons!


----------



## Deadpoool

Just a quick question. Are there chances of getting an invitation if you have enough points to apply for visa 489 but you have no professional experience and are not claiming the points for the same.
Thanks


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan

Hi, 
Can any one tell me that is there any chance or possibility if my points will 70 for visa 491?

Thanks


----------



## mail2notif

Deadpoool said:


> Just a quick question. Are there chances of getting an invitation if you have enough points to apply for visa 489 but you have no professional experience and are not claiming the points for the same.
> 
> Thanks


Depends on the job code and state requirement. For few states some experience is required. So you would need to check individual state requirements for your job code. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hi,
> Can any one tell me that is there any chance or possibility if my points will 70 for visa 491?
> 
> Thanks


Depends on the 491 visa requirements for job code, average points after November's and general trend. For now nobody can say anything for certain so it would be all speculation. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mrspiggy

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just for the advise
> 
> I got PCC on last year August (2018). i submitted my application on March 2019. i understand that PCC valid for 1 year only. so i already renewed my PCC yesterday.
> 
> so far i didn't get any CO contacts so do i need to upload into ImmiAccount or just wait for CO to ask if necessary


I think there is no harm updating your ImmiAccount with the latest PCC. 

I applied on 20th December 2018 and by the end of January 2019, uploaded both the medical and PCC. As advised by the seniors and experts here, all necessary documents are uploaded for CO in the hope of receiving a direct grant.


----------



## JDLI

mrspiggy said:


> I think there is no harm updating your ImmiAccount with the latest PCC.
> 
> I applied on 20th December 2018 and by the end of January 2019, uploaded both the medical and PCC. As advised by the seniors and experts here, all necessary documents are uploaded for CO in the hope of receiving a direct grant.


Hi 
Thanks for your reply

Thanks
Jana


----------



## JDLI

shree432 said:


> Generally they ask for PCC if there is difference in the names from passport to PCC. Such there is no middle name or the only the middle name initial is mentioned.
> 
> I was been asked for the PCC while there is no difference in passport. Anyways if you the latest one, just upload it no harm in doing so.
> 
> Also I would like to know how are keep your future Australia employer wait for you?Currently I have asked my employer to wait for my grant and few reasons!


Hi shree

thanks for your reply. 

I already explained them about the procedure and processing time 

Luckily my Australian employer agreed to wait little longer

however they expect me to join by end of September 2019. today is my 175th day. only direct will save my Australia job. finger crossed. Lets see 

Thanks


----------



## mrspiggy

JDLI said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is no harm updating your ImmiAccount with the latest PCC.
> 
> I applied on 20th December 2018 and by the end of January 2019, uploaded both the medical and PCC. As advised by the seniors and experts here, all necessary documents are uploaded for CO in the hope of receiving a direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Thanks
> Jana
Click to expand...




JDLI said:


> shree432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally they ask for PCC if there is difference in the names from passport to PCC. Such there is no middle name or the only the middle name initial is mentioned.
> 
> I was been asked for the PCC while there is no difference in passport. Anyways if you the latest one, just upload it no harm in doing so.
> 
> Also I would like to know how are keep your future Australia employer wait for you?Currently I have asked my employer to wait for my grant and few reasons!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi shree
> 
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> I already explained them about the procedure and processing time
> 
> Luckily my Australian employer agreed to wait little longer
> 
> however they expect me to join by end of September 2019. today is my 175th day. only direct will save my Australia job. finger crossed. Lets see
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

No worries. If all documents are all in, most probably a direct grant is on the way.

I got my direct grant after waiting for around 6.5 months.

Applied on 20th December 2018
Received grant on 9th July 2019

Hope this information helps you.


----------



## JDLI

mrspiggy said:


> No worries. If all documents are all in, most probably a direct grant is on the way.
> 
> I got my direct grant after waiting for around 6.5 months.
> 
> Applied on 20th December 2018
> Received grant on 9th July 2019
> 
> Hope this information helps you.


thanks for your reply


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Hello all,

I am new to this thread.

Can anyone please explain if I can be eligible for getting invite for 489 visa if i would get an sponsorship from one of my relative/close friend staying in sydney, australia. He has got his PR.


----------



## kodaan28

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this thread.
> 
> Can anyone please explain if I can be eligible for getting invite for 489 visa if i would get an sponsorship from one of my relative/close friend staying in sydney, australia. He has got his PR.


Only the guys living in regional areas on a PR can sponsor their relatives. 
So answer is NO for you.

Anyway 489 doesn't have much time left so better focus on 491 once the picture is clear

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jsyy

Dear All / Nt_hopeful,

I have a situation where I am not sure about. I am planning to apply for Visa 489 under Invited pathway where my elder brother could sponsor me. Prior to this application, I had taken up Quantity Surveyor Degree as stated in the Skilled List and to complete it in another 9 months. All the while I was working in the same field for 11 years doing the same job scope.

However, to my discovery which AIQS the body that required to assessing stated ''Overseas applicants must demonstrate a minimum two years full-time experience in quantity surveying since achieving their approved qualification (minimum equivalent to AQF Level 7).''

AIQS stated where I must demonstrate all the necessary to prove my working experience is solid and getting all necessary documents ready and complete via their checklist which I believe is achievable. My current issue is on the ''minimum two years full-time experience in quantity surveying since achieving their approved qualification (minimum equivalent to AQF Level 7).'' which drove me to a grey spot. 

Hence, if I wish to apply to migrate to Australia as a Quantity Surveyor under the General Skilled Migration Program, I will need to have my skills assessed by the AIQS prior to submitting my Expression of Interest (EOI). The AIQS will assess my skills and/or qualifications as either “suitable” or “not suitable” for my nominated occupation against the AIQS requirements it has established.

The grey spot has put me in a situation where I am not sure to deem ''suitable or ''not suitable''.

Can any1 here share their piece of advice, please?

Thank you.

Regards.


----------



## GSM82

If i got it right, you finished your degree 9 months ago, right?

If that is the case, then your skill assessment will come out as not suitable, as they explicit ask for minimum 2 years of experience POST degree. Meaning they won't take your previous experience into account.








jsyy said:


> Dear All / Nt_hopeful,
> 
> I have a situation where I am not sure about. I am planning to apply for Visa 489 under Invited pathway where my elder brother could sponsor me. Prior to this application, I had taken up Quantity Surveyor Degree as stated in the Skilled List and to complete it in another 9 months. All the while I was working in the same field for 11 years doing the same job scope.
> 
> However, to my discovery which AIQS the body that required to assessing stated ''Overseas applicants must demonstrate a minimum two years full-time experience in quantity surveying since achieving their approved qualification (minimum equivalent to AQF Level 7).''
> 
> AIQS stated where I must demonstrate all the necessary to prove my working experience is solid and getting all necessary documents ready and complete via their checklist which I believe is achievable. My current issue is on the ''minimum two years full-time experience in quantity surveying since achieving their approved qualification (minimum equivalent to AQF Level 7).'' which drove me to a grey spot.
> 
> Hence, if I wish to apply to migrate to Australia as a Quantity Surveyor under the General Skilled Migration Program, I will need to have my skills assessed by the AIQS prior to submitting my Expression of Interest (EOI). The AIQS will assess my skills and/or qualifications as either “suitable” or “not suitable” for my nominated occupation against the AIQS requirements it has established.
> 
> The grey spot has put me in a situation where I am not sure to deem ''suitable or ''not suitable''.
> 
> Can any1 here share their piece of advice, please?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## JDLI

GSM82 said:


> If i got it right, you finished your degree 9 months ago, right?
> 
> If that is the case, then your skill assessment will come out as not suitable, as they explicit ask for minimum 2 years of experience POST degree. Meaning they won't take your previous experience into account.


Yes he is right. They will count your experience after your degree completed date 

Thanks


----------



## Kangdeep14

Got my grant today
Lodgement: 15th December 
Co Contact: 12th June.
Visa Grant : 30th August


----------



## Doraemei

*I received my grant today!*

Hi all,

I received my grant today! 

I lodged my visa on 11 Dec 2018, and received a request from a case officer, to submit form 1447. Basically, this form is to be submitted BEFORE any visa is lodged onshore, to request for a waiver on the "no further stay condition" on your current visa. However, I am not holding any current Australian visa, nor was my 489 visa lodged onshore. My agent thought the CO could have made a mistake and left a message to her in the immiaccount that our visa was lodge offshore, and we submitted evidences like all our flight tickets, the entry/exit records from OZ homes affair.

We did not get any reply from the CO until 16 august requesting for the SAME form 1447 again! My agent does not know what else we could do, and felt that we have given her extra work to do! She's charging us A$320/hour for every extra work that she will be doing! I fired her on the spot and took over the case from her since 16/8. 

On Monday, I made a call to DHA general line, and explained my situation to the officer. He wrote an internal email to the CO to relay the message. Today, I received a call from another officer from DHA. He asked me a few questions, looked into my immaccount, and confirmed that the CO shouldn't have asked for form 1447. She told me she will resolve this issue with the CO and call me back within 30 minutes. 10 minutes later, she called to tell me the good news that the CO has granted my visa, knowing that the form was requested due to her oversight! All's good now, though I've not been sleeping well since the first CO contact on 11 June!

My message to all is, give the DHA a call and explain your situation politely to them. Who knows we will meet our saviour from DHA to solve our problem.


----------



## laju1984

Doraemei said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my grant today!
> 
> I lodged my visa on 11 Dec 2018, and received a request from a case officer, to submit form 1447. Basically, this form is to be submitted BEFORE any visa is lodged onshore, to request for a waiver on the "no further stay condition" on your current visa. However, I am not holding any current Australian visa, nor was my 489 visa lodged onshore. My agent thought the CO could have made a mistake and left a message to her in the immiaccount that our visa was lodge offshore, and we submitted evidences like all our flight tickets, the entry/exit records from OZ homes affair.
> 
> We did not get any reply from the CO until 16 august requesting for the SAME form 1447 again! My agent does not know what else we could do, and felt that we have given her extra work to do! She's charging us A$320/hour for every extra work that she will be doing! I fired her on the spot and took over the case from her since 16/8.
> 
> On Monday, I made a call to DHA general line, and explained my situation to the officer. He wrote an internal email to the CO to relay the message. Today, I received a call from another officer from DHA. He asked me a few questions, looked into my immaccount, and confirmed that the CO shouldn't have asked for form 1447. She told me she will resolve this issue with the CO and call me back within 30 minutes. 10 minutes later, she called to tell me the good news that the CO has granted my visa, knowing that the form was requested due to her oversight! All's good now, though I've not been sleeping well since the first CO contact on 11 June!
> 
> My message to all is, give the DHA a call and explain your situation politely to them. Who knows we will meet our saviour from DHA to solve our problem.


 Dumb CO don't know how to work......


----------



## Doraemei

laju1984 said:


> Dumb CO don't know how to work......


Well, all humans err. It's just my luck that the CO did not do her due diligence. The wait from the CO first contact till now has been quite torturous but I'm glad all's well now. A load off the chest finally.


----------



## Realy85

Doraemei said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb CO don't know how to work......
> 
> 
> 
> Well, all humans err. It's just my luck that the CO did not do her due diligence. The wait from the CO first contact till now has been quite torturous but I'm glad all's well now. A load off the chest finally.
Click to expand...

Can you please further tell us what all happened during the process. Time taken and whether it was direct grant or employment verification happened.
Congratulations and start preparing to land on Oz


----------



## Doraemei

All the details and timeline are as per written in my previous post. No employment verification. Not direct grant since I’ve received CO contact twice. I got my grant today, 10-15 minutes after an officer from DHA spoke to me. 





Realy85 said:


> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb CO don't know how to work......
> 
> 
> 
> Well, all humans err. It's just my luck that the CO did not do her due diligence. The wait from the CO first contact till now has been quite torturous but I'm glad all's well now. A load off the chest finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you please further tell us what all happened during the process. Time taken and whether it was direct grant or employment verification happened.
> Congratulations and start preparing to land on Oz
Click to expand...


----------



## Agronomist

Doraemei said:


> All the details and timeline are as per written in my previous post. No employment verification. Not direct grant since I’ve received CO contact twice. I got my grant today, 10-15 minutes after an officer from DHA spoke to me.


Congratulations


----------



## Kangdeep14

I am onshore. But I didnt submit any form 1447 or any other form. Just form 80


----------



## Tarek Khalifa

ANZSCO : 133111: (Construction Project Manager)
VET Assessment : 28/08/2018
EOI Lodged: 20/11/2018
QLD Nominated: 24-01-2019
Visa Lodged: 28-02-2019
Medical: 10-06-2019
Grant: Not yet


----------



## Doraemei

Congrats to getting your grant too!

That form requested was a mistake on the CO’s part. It’s form 1447, to request to waive off certain condition on your current OZ visa. This form is to be submitted before you lodge 489 visa, not after. It’s strange the CO even requested this form TWICE. 🏻 




Kangdeep14 said:


> I am onshore. But I didnt submit any form 1447 or any other form. Just form 80


----------



## Jonny Walker

AussiDreamer said:


> I loved your post.
> Today, I received 489 visa invitation from SA and I am about to proceed with visa lodgment in the near future.
> 
> I live in Lahore and if you are by chance from Lahore too, can you please answer the following two questions.
> 
> 1. From where to get Polio Certificate in Lahore without much hassle. Preferring private institution.
> 
> 2. What is the good medical institution for medical checkup in Lahore? which one did you use?
> And it is going to sound strange but I have heard that they check your whole body... means... nude...eeehhh... I am very afraid... is it true?


Hey mate,
Sorry for late response. I am in Islamabad........As regards your queries, 
1. Polio Certificate can be obtained without any hassle from any Government Hospital. Its free of cost, just ensure you visit in person along with copy of your passport. It is provided at the spot as soon as they administer you polio drops. Just ensure, its signed and stamped properly.
2. During medicals, they do ask you to remove your clothes, but not the under garments. So, don't worry. I am not sure about Lahore, but you can check at
IOM, Migration Health Assessment center
House No. 70, H- Block, Gulberg III, Near D-Ground, Lahore.


----------



## Jonny Walker

Kangdeep14 said:


> Got my grant today
> Lodgement: 15th December
> Co Contact: 12th June.
> Visa Grant : 30th August


Congrats buddy......Long wait finally ends.......


----------



## Jonny Walker

Doraemei said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my grant today!
> 
> I lodged my visa on 11 Dec 2018, and received a request from a case officer, to submit form 1447. Basically, this form is to be submitted BEFORE any visa is lodged onshore, to request for a waiver on the "no further stay condition" on your current visa. However, I am not holding any current Australian visa, nor was my 489 visa lodged onshore. My agent thought the CO could have made a mistake and left a message to her in the immiaccount that our visa was lodge offshore, and we submitted evidences like all our flight tickets, the entry/exit records from OZ homes affair.
> 
> We did not get any reply from the CO until 16 august requesting for the SAME form 1447 again! My agent does not know what else we could do, and felt that we have given her extra work to do! She's charging us A$320/hour for every extra work that she will be doing! I fired her on the spot and took over the case from her since 16/8.
> 
> On Monday, I made a call to DHA general line, and explained my situation to the officer. He wrote an internal email to the CO to relay the message. Today, I received a call from another officer from DHA. He asked me a few questions, looked into my immaccount, and confirmed that the CO shouldn't have asked for form 1447. She told me she will resolve this issue with the CO and call me back within 30 minutes. 10 minutes later, she called to tell me the good news that the CO has granted my visa, knowing that the form was requested due to her oversight! All's good now, though I've not been sleeping well since the first CO contact on 11 June!
> 
> My message to all is, give the DHA a call and explain your situation politely to them. Who knows we will meet our saviour from DHA to solve our problem.


Congrats on your grant......One thing is pretty clear from your post is that the agents are doing a s**t job. And we must contact DHA for unusual or silly requests of the COs.


----------



## Doraemei

Like many of you here have advised, it’s better to create another immiaccount and import whatever the agent has uploaded into the immiaccount. This way, you can check what are the requests made from the CO and what documents the agent has submitted to the CO.

2.5 months after the first CO contact, when I didn’t get any respond from the CO, I did ask my agent to contact the DHA but she told me it’s best not to call so as not to irritate the CO. But when the CO contacted me again to ask for the form 1447 again, I thought I’ve to call DHA to clarify things myself to cause further delay. I’m glad I took things into my own hand and resolved the issue. Agents nowadays just want to handle easy cases. They won’t want to waste time on “complicated” cases like mine. And, not all CO know their own work. They can make silly mistakes like this too.



Jonny Walker said:


> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I received my grant today!
> 
> I lodged my visa on 11 Dec 2018, and received a request from a case officer, to submit form 1447. Basically, this form is to be submitted BEFORE any visa is lodged onshore, to request for a waiver on the "no further stay condition" on your current visa. However, I am not holding any current Australian visa, nor was my 489 visa lodged onshore. My agent thought the CO could have made a mistake and left a message to her in the immiaccount that our visa was lodge offshore, and we submitted evidences like all our flight tickets, the entry/exit records from OZ homes affair.
> 
> We did not get any reply from the CO until 16 august requesting for the SAME form 1447 again! My agent does not know what else we could do, and felt that we have given her extra work to do! She's charging us A$320/hour for every extra work that she will be doing! I fired her on the spot and took over the case from her since 16/8.
> 
> On Monday, I made a call to DHA general line, and explained my situation to the officer. He wrote an internal email to the CO to relay the message. Today, I received a call from another officer from DHA. He asked me a few questions, looked into my immaccount, and confirmed that the CO shouldn't have asked for form 1447. She told me she will resolve this issue with the CO and call me back within 30 minutes. 10 minutes later, she called to tell me the good news that the CO has granted my visa, knowing that the form was requested due to her oversight! All's good now, though I've not been sleeping well since the first CO contact on 11 June!
> 
> My message to all is, give the DHA a call and explain your situation politely to them. Who knows we will meet our saviour from DHA to solve our problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your grant......One thing is pretty clear from your post is that the agents are doing a s**t job. And we must contact DHA for unusual or silly requests of the COs.
Click to expand...


----------



## mrspiggy

Kangdeep14 said:


> Got my grant today
> Lodgement: 15th December
> Co Contact: 12th June.
> Visa Grant : 30th August


Congratulations!!!


----------



## mrspiggy

Doraemei said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my grant today!
> 
> I lodged my visa on 11 Dec 2018, and received a request from a case officer, to submit form 1447. Basically, this form is to be submitted BEFORE any visa is lodged onshore, to request for a waiver on the "no further stay condition" on your current visa. However, I am not holding any current Australian visa, nor was my 489 visa lodged onshore. My agent thought the CO could have made a mistake and left a message to her in the immiaccount that our visa was lodge offshore, and we submitted evidences like all our flight tickets, the entry/exit records from OZ homes affair.
> 
> We did not get any reply from the CO until 16 august requesting for the SAME form 1447 again! My agent does not know what else we could do, and felt that we have given her extra work to do! She's charging us A$320/hour for every extra work that she will be doing! I fired her on the spot and took over the case from her since 16/8.
> 
> On Monday, I made a call to DHA general line, and explained my situation to the officer. He wrote an internal email to the CO to relay the message. Today, I received a call from another officer from DHA. He asked me a few questions, looked into my immaccount, and confirmed that the CO shouldn't have asked for form 1447. She told me she will resolve this issue with the CO and call me back within 30 minutes. 10 minutes later, she called to tell me the good news that the CO has granted my visa, knowing that the form was requested due to her oversight! All's good now, though I've not been sleeping well since the first CO contact on 11 June!
> 
> My message to all is, give the DHA a call and explain your situation politely to them. Who knows we will meet our saviour from DHA to solve our problem.


Congratulations!!! You finally receive your grant.


----------



## Doraemei

Yes, finally. Till now, I still don’t understand why the CO would make that mistake. 



mrspiggy said:


> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I received my grant today!
> 
> I lodged my visa on 11 Dec 2018, and received a request from a case officer, to submit form 1447. Basically, this form is to be submitted BEFORE any visa is lodged onshore, to request for a waiver on the "no further stay condition" on your current visa. However, I am not holding any current Australian visa, nor was my 489 visa lodged onshore. My agent thought the CO could have made a mistake and left a message to her in the immiaccount that our visa was lodge offshore, and we submitted evidences like all our flight tickets, the entry/exit records from OZ homes affair.
> 
> We did not get any reply from the CO until 16 august requesting for the SAME form 1447 again! My agent does not know what else we could do, and felt that we have given her extra work to do! She's charging us A$320/hour for every extra work that she will be doing! I fired her on the spot and took over the case from her since 16/8.
> 
> On Monday, I made a call to DHA general line, and explained my situation to the officer. He wrote an internal email to the CO to relay the message. Today, I received a call from another officer from DHA. He asked me a few questions, looked into my immaccount, and confirmed that the CO shouldn't have asked for form 1447. She told me she will resolve this issue with the CO and call me back within 30 minutes. 10 minutes later, she called to tell me the good news that the CO has granted my visa, knowing that the form was requested due to her oversight! All's good now, though I've not been sleeping well since the first CO contact on 11 June!
> 
> My message to all is, give the DHA a call and explain your situation politely to them. Who knows we will meet our saviour from DHA to solve our problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You finally receive your grant.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zsu

*First entry date*

Hi all who have already received the visa grant (489),

Could you please share your 
-* visa grant date *and 
- the *date of entry *to Australia in your grant notice.


It would be good to see for us, who are still waiting ... 


Thanks in advance!

IELTS 7 30/9/2017
AIM Skill assessment 3/10/2018
EOI 489 (NT) 19/2/2019
EOI 489 (SA) 4/7/2019
ITA 489 (SA) 16/8/2019
Visa 489 lodgement 29/8/2019
PCC 29/8/2019
Health Check 11/9/2019 (scheduled)
Visa grant: ?


----------



## shree432

Doraemei said:


> Hi all,
> 
> On Monday, I made a call to DHA general line, and explained my situation to the officer. He wrote an internal email to the CO to relay the message. Today, I received a call from another officer from DHA. He asked me a few questions, looked into my immaccount, and confirmed that the CO shouldn't have asked for form 1447. She told me she will resolve this issue with the CO and call me back within 30 minutes. 10 minutes later, she called to tell me the good news that the CO has granted my visa, knowing that the form was requested due to her oversight! All's good now, though I've not been sleeping well since the first CO contact on 11 June!
> 
> My message to all is, give the DHA a call and explain your situation politely to them. Who knows we will meet our saviour from DHA to solve our problem.


Thanks for sharing the experience. I would like to know when you called the DHA general line and explained the situation, how did you know that he wrote an internal email to you, did they looped you in that email?

To which number they called you, is it offshore India, and is it CO who called you or the general support who called you!

This would help us..also what is the general number you called in

Thanks,
Shree


----------



## Doraemei

I knew he has sent an internal mail to the CO because he put me on hold as he typed the email. When he’s done, he told me what’s the content in the email and told me to wait for a call from him/his team when they get a respond from the CO. This DHA officer is from Adelaide. 

The second call I received a few days later was from an DHA officer in Brisbane, who’s in charge of processing the request from form 1447. During our conversation, she accessed into my immiaccount (or system?) and could see the message and email left by the first officer to the CO. 

Hence, I know that internal email was sent to the CO. Both officer left their name, and department for me though. 




shree432 said:


> Doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> On Monday, I made a call to DHA general line, and explained my situation to the officer. He wrote an internal email to the CO to relay the message. Today, I received a call from another officer from DHA. He asked me a few questions, looked into my immaccount, and confirmed that the CO shouldn't have asked for form 1447. She told me she will resolve this issue with the CO and call me back within 30 minutes. 10 minutes later, she called to tell me the good news that the CO has granted my visa, knowing that the form was requested due to her oversight! All's good now, though I've not been sleeping well since the first CO contact on 11 June!
> 
> My message to all is, give the DHA a call and explain your situation politely to them. Who knows we will meet our saviour from DHA to solve our problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the experience. I would like to know when you called the DHA general line and explained the situation, how did you know that he wrote an internal email to you, did they looped you in that email?
> 
> To which number they called you, is it offshore India, and is it CO who called you or the general support who called you!
> 
> This would help us..also what is the general number you called in
> 
> Thanks,
> Shree
Click to expand...


----------



## Doraemei

Grant date: 30/8/2019
First entry date: 30/8/2020

All our PCC n Medical will expire in mid September 2019. Hence, the first entry date may not be linked to these expiry date, I think. 



Zsu said:


> Hi all who have already received the visa grant (489),
> 
> Could you please share your
> -* visa grant date *and
> - the *date of entry *to Australia in your grant notice.
> 
> 
> It would be good to see for us, who are still waiting ...
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> IELTS 7 30/9/2017
> AIM Skill assessment 3/10/2018
> EOI 489 (NT) 19/2/2019
> EOI 489 (SA) 4/7/2019
> ITA 489 (SA) 16/8/2019
> Visa 489 lodgement 29/8/2019
> PCC 29/8/2019
> Health Check 11/9/2019 (scheduled)
> Visa grant: ?


----------



## Khurram86sa

Hello Everyone, 

I received ITA yesterday for South Australia under 489 SC. 

Can someone please share the list of documents and steps to start the Visa application process or giude me to the appropriate thread. 

I'm Pakistani National and residing in Saudi Arabia. 

TIA


----------



## Khurram86sa

Hi,

I have below two queries regarding lodging 489 Visa application for South Australia. Will appreciate the feedback.

1- Is there any requirment to show proof of funds in the Visa application process?

2- My wife has not yet done PTE/IELTS. As per the requirement she should prove atleast Functional English to avoid second installment Fee. Can you please confirm below is the minimum requirement for Functional English? 
PTE: Minumum 30 points in all parts
IELTS: Minimum 4.5 band in all parts

TIA


----------



## Zsu

Doraemei said:


> Grant date: 30/8/2019
> First entry date: 30/8/2020
> 
> All our PCC n Medical will expire in mid September 2019. Hence, the first entry date may not be linked to these expiry date, I think.


Thanks Doremei,
That's what I suspected... There are so many info that first entry date must be within Medical +1 year or even only +10 months. It's good to hear that we will have time to arrange everything before first entry date.

I hope some others will reply too, just to have more confirmation, that first entry date does not depend on the date of Medical.

Regards,


----------



## SG

Khurram86sa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I received ITA yesterday for South Australia under 489 SC.
> 
> Can someone please share the list of documents and steps to start the Visa application process or giude me to the appropriate thread.
> 
> I'm Pakistani National and residing in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> TIA


Congratulations Khurram for your 489 SA ITA


----------



## SG

Doraemei said:


> Grant date: 30/8/2019
> First entry date: 30/8/2020
> 
> All our PCC n Medical will expire in mid September 2019. Hence, the first entry date may not be linked to these expiry date, I think.


Congratulations Doraemei


----------



## indman100

Received my 489 grant yesterday. Will update signature when I get access to laptop. Thanks all for the info.


----------



## SG

indman100 said:


> Received my 489 grant yesterday. Will update signature when I get access to laptop. Thanks all for the info.


Congratulations for your 489 Grant


----------



## muh123

Hi. I hope everyone is enjoying. Please advice me how much time CO take to contact the applicant. 
I submitted my application on 13.06.2019 and medical is done on 17.08.2019.

TAS 489
Electrical Engineer


----------



## fugitive_4u

muh123 said:


> Hi. I hope everyone is enjoying. Please advice me how much time CO take to contact the applicant.
> I submitted my application on 13.06.2019 and medical is done on 17.08.2019.
> 
> TAS 489
> Electrical Engineer


Nobody can estimate how much time it will take. Please read the DHA processing timelines for a rough estimate and thats your best bet. Just hang in there and wait for it. 

Good Luck..!


----------



## ricks90

Hello Everyone,

Below is my detail, can you pl. let me know what are the chances to get invitation and how much time it will take.

Mechanical Engineer Technician (312512)
Point 80
State - Tasmania under 489 
Applied for visa - 19/06/2019
Medical - done
Approval status - pending


----------



## talk2alok

indman100 said:


> Received my 489 grant yesterday. Will update signature when I get access to laptop. Thanks all for the info.


 congrats... Please share the date of visa application


----------



## fugitive_4u

Khurram86sa said:


> 1- Is there any requirment to show proof of funds in the Visa application process?


Yes, you need to provide bank statements that show proof of salary payment from your employer.



Khurram86sa said:


> 2- My wife has not yet done PTE/IELTS. As per the requirement she should prove atleast Functional English to avoid second installment Fee. Can you please confirm below is the minimum requirement for Functional English?
> PTE: Minumum 30 points in all parts
> IELTS: Minimum 4.5 band in all parts
> 
> TIA


Thats correct. More details here --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

Good luck


----------



## mrspiggy

muh123 said:


> Hi. I hope everyone is enjoying. Please advice me how much time CO take to contact the applicant.
> I submitted my application on 13.06.2019 and medical is done on 17.08.2019.
> 
> TAS 489
> Electrical Engineer





ricks90 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Below is my detail, can you pl. let me know what are the chances to get invitation and how much time it will take.
> 
> Mechanical Engineer Technician (312512)
> Point 80
> State - Tasmania under 489
> Applied for visa - 19/06/2019
> Medical - done
> Approval status - pending


Nobody can tell you how long you need to wait. Below is my timeline for my own application:

Visa applied: 20th December 2018
Medical and PCC: January 2019 and February 2019
Grant received: 9th July 2019


----------



## Northerninland 489

Hi
I applied 16/10/2018 
,first CO contact 04/01/2019 for documents,
All required documents provided on 15/01/2019.After a long gap I got 2nd VAC request on 05/10/2019. My question is that after 2nd VAC how many chances of grant of a visa and how long usually it takes after paying 2nd VAC 
Thanks


----------



## Agronomist

Northerninland 489 said:


> Hi
> I applied 16/10/2018
> ,first CO contact 04/01/2019 for documents,
> All required documents provided on 15/01/2019.After a long gap I got 2nd VAC request on 05/10/2019. My question is that after 2nd VAC how many chances of grant of a visa and how long usually it takes after paying 2nd VAC
> Thanks


What documents requested in 1st CO contact ?


----------



## indman100

talk2alok said:


> indman100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my 489 grant yesterday. Will update signature when I get access to laptop. Thanks all for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats... Please share the date of visa application
Click to expand...

I applied on 21 Mar 19. I did the police and medical in May before being prompted.


----------



## Northerninland 489

Form 80,medical s,


----------



## Northerninland 489

Agronomist said:


> Northerninland 489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I applied 16/10/2018
> ,first CO contact 04/01/2019 for documents,
> All required documents provided on 15/01/2019.After a long gap I got 2nd VAC request on 05/10/2019. My question is that after 2nd VAC how many chances of grant of a visa and how long usually it takes after paying 2nd VAC
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> What documents requested in 1st CO contact ?
Click to expand...

They asked for form 80 for me and spouse 
Also medical 
Police clearances


----------



## shree432

*Visa grant*

Hello All,

I am very glad that today morning I received the golden call that my visa is granted. 

The journey started almost 4 years back in 2015 when I was looking for options to settle overseas. Initially I was interested in Canada and then did some research and paid some amount to an agent and then wrote IELTS twice but didnt get the required score. However I created the CIC account myself and waiting for any provisional nomination. 

But later after year came to know about PTE and then diverted towards Australia adn then wrote PTE twice but didnt get 79 which will give chance to 190 visa but didnt succeed. So again I write IELTS again (L:9,R:8.5,S:7,W:6.5) because I was more interested in Canada Province at least. I left all hopes as no chance of 190 nor Canada Province. One fine day my agent called me asking that Central West is inviting nominations for my skill and I said ok for it.

Then he applied and I received invite within 2 months or so and with that I went for applying for visa finally Jan 2019. After applying I was in doubt whether I will get job there so started searching seek.au and Indeed. Prepared and fine resume and uploaded in Seek and started applying just to see how it goes. There were very less IT jobs in Central west but I applied few. Luckily one employer contacted me thinking I was in Australia but later I explained that I was in India and applied for 489 visa and hoping to get grant soon. They took forward my application and conducted few rounds of interview in skype and finally got offer in April 2019.

Later it was all waiting game for almost 6 months hoping today it might be, everyday I was login to Immitracker and keep checking which application dates are getting grants. In the meanwhile during April my employer also applied for US H1 B for some reason I was not so interested in H1 B. But during last 3 months it really became tough for me both personally and professionally lot of challenges. I actually resigned my job in India without my grant and later my H1B also got query and then all of sudden I got CO contact asking for UK PCC which I already submitted. So again I paid for premium processing and got again UK PCC with alias names in it and uploaded on Tuesday 3rd and yesterday I asked my Australian employer to write to DHA explaining how important my grant is and they wrote the same. Just within hours I got my grant HURRAY :clap2::clap2: 

My time lines are in my signature;


----------



## laju1984

shree432 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very glad that today morning I received the golden call that my visa is granted.
> 
> The journey started almost 4 years back in 2015 when I was looking for options to settle overseas. Initially I was interested in Canada and then did some research and paid some amount to an agent and then wrote IELTS twice but didnt get the required score. However I created the CIC account myself and waiting for any provisional nomination.
> 
> But later after year came to know about PTE and then diverted towards Australia adn then wrote PTE twice but didnt get 79 which will give chance to 190 visa but didnt succeed. So again I write IELTS again (L:9,R:8.5,S:7,W:6.5) because I was more interested in Canada Province at least. I left all hopes as no chance of 190 nor Canada Province. One fine day my agent called me asking that Central West is inviting nominations for my skill and I said ok for it.
> 
> Then he applied and I received invite within 2 months or so and with that I went for applying for visa finally Jan 2019. After applying I was in doubt whether I will get job there so started searching seek.au and Indeed. Prepared and fine resume and uploaded in Seek and started applying just to see how it goes. There were very less IT jobs in Central west but I applied few. Luckily one employer contacted me thinking I was in Australia but later I explained that I was in India and applied for 489 visa and hoping to get grant soon. They took forward my application and conducted few rounds of interview in skype and finally got offer in April 2019.
> 
> Later it was all waiting game for almost 6 months hoping today it might be, everyday I was login to Immitracker and keep checking which application dates are getting grants. In the meanwhile during April my employer also applied for US H1 B for some reason I was not so interested in H1 B. But during last 3 months it really became tough for me both personally and professionally lot of challenges. I actually resigned my job in India without my grant and later my H1B also got query and then all of sudden I got CO contact asking for UK PCC which I already submitted. So again I paid for premium processing and got again UK PCC with alias names in it and uploaded on Tuesday 3rd and yesterday I asked my Australian employer to write to DHA explaining how important my grant is and they wrote the same. Just within hours I got my grant HURRAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My time lines are in my signature;


 U are lucky indeed u got job before hand....


----------



## dheerajsingla

Hey Guys , 
Can somebody please help me out here? I have got my 489 invite from SA. And I just noticed that while filling the EOI, I had mistakenly entered "Senior Software Engineer" in the "Position" as well as in the "Employer name". Is it going to be a problem while filing the visa application? Although SA did not made any objection while issuing the invite as EOI number is also specified in the Nomination application.


----------



## laju1984

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey Guys ,
> Can somebody please help me out here? I have got my 489 invite from SA. And I just noticed that while filling the EOI, I had mistakenly entered "Senior Software Engineer" in the "Position" as well as in the "Employer name". Is it going to be a problem while filing the visa application? Although SA did not made any objection while issuing the invite as EOI number is also specified in the Nomination application.


No any issue....File Visa


----------



## dheerajsingla

laju1984 said:


> No any issue....File Visa


Thanks for replying. Are you sure? I mean , don't they say you have to prove everything in EOI. Or did you hear any case like this and visa got approved?
Also the ACS and other things are good.
Thanks


----------



## laju1984

dheerajsingla said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No any issue....File Visa
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying. Are you sure? I mean , don't they say you have to prove everything in EOI. Or did you hear any case like this and visa got approved?
> Also the ACS and other things are good.
> Thanks
Click to expand...

 They are not so Dumb.....and what u going to do if not going to file visa ???


----------



## Atiqa

shree432 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very glad that today morning I received the golden call that my visa is granted.
> 
> The journey started almost 4 years back in 2015 when I was looking for options to settle overseas. Initially I was interested in Canada and then did some research and paid some amount to an agent and then wrote IELTS twice but didnt get the required score. However I created the CIC account myself and waiting for any provisional nomination.
> 
> But later after year came to know about PTE and then diverted towards Australia adn then wrote PTE twice but didnt get 79 which will give chance to 190 visa but didnt succeed. So again I write IELTS again (L:9,R:8.5,S:7,W:6.5) because I was more interested in Canada Province at least. I left all hopes as no chance of 190 nor Canada Province. One fine day my agent called me asking that Central West is inviting nominations for my skill and I said ok for it.
> 
> Then he applied and I received invite within 2 months or so and with that I went for applying for visa finally Jan 2019. After applying I was in doubt whether I will get job there so started searching seek.au and Indeed. Prepared and fine resume and uploaded in Seek and started applying just to see how it goes. There were very less IT jobs in Central west but I applied few. Luckily one employer contacted me thinking I was in Australia but later I explained that I was in India and applied for 489 visa and hoping to get grant soon. They took forward my application and conducted few rounds of interview in skype and finally got offer in April 2019.
> 
> Later it was all waiting game for almost 6 months hoping today it might be, everyday I was login to Immitracker and keep checking which application dates are getting grants. In the meanwhile during April my employer also applied for US H1 B for some reason I was not so interested in H1 B. But during last 3 months it really became tough for me both personally and professionally lot of challenges. I actually resigned my job in India without my grant and later my H1B also got query and then all of sudden I got CO contact asking for UK PCC which I already submitted. So again I paid for premium processing and got again UK PCC with alias names in it and uploaded on Tuesday 3rd and yesterday I asked my Australian employer to write to DHA explaining how important my grant is and they wrote the same. Just within hours I got my grant HURRAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My time lines are in my signature;


Hi Shree, congratulations on your grant. Can you please tell me how your employer communicated with DHA? Did he wrote them directly or you uploaded his request on your immi account? 
Regards


----------



## Northerninland 489

Hi I applied 16/10/2018 ,first CO contact 04/01/2019 for documents, All required documents provided on 15/01/2019.After a long gap I got 2nd VAC request on 05/10/2019. My question is that after 2nd VAC how many chances of grant of a visa and how long usually it takes after paying 2nd VAC Thanks


----------



## JDLI

Hi 

I just to check with you guys 

in case if i missed CO contact email, i can still able to the see the messages in IMMI account message folder right? 

Thanks


----------



## Northerninland 489

JDLI said:


> Hi
> 
> I just to check with you guys
> 
> in case if i missed CO contact email, i can still able to the see the messages in IMMI account message folder right?
> 
> Thanks


Yes I think so


----------



## JDLI

Northerninland 489 said:


> Yes I think so


thanks for the reply


----------



## dheerajsingla

laju1984 said:


> dheerajsingla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No any issue....File Visa
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying. Are you sure? I mean , don't they say you have to prove everything in EOI. Or did you hear any case like this and visa got approved?
> Also the ACS and other things are good.
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not so Dumb.....and what u going to do if not going to file visa ???
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advise. I thought if it is a serious offence. I might not lodge the visa application


----------



## shree432

Atiqa said:


> Hi Shree, congratulations on your grant. Can you please tell me how your employer communicated with DHA? Did he wrote them directly or you uploaded his request on your immi account?
> Regards


They wrote to them on standard email address 
[email protected] / [email protected] 

Regards,
Shree


----------



## shree432

JDLI said:


> Hi
> 
> I just to check with you guys
> 
> in case if i missed CO contact email, i can still able to the see the messages in IMMI account message folder right?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it will be the messages of your immiaccount. Its called "s56 request for more information"


----------



## User3

*Nomination and invitation*

Hi guys! I'd like to share my timeline for the onshore 489 nomination before I ask my concern.

onshore, 65 points (Cook)
8.21 applied for nomination
9.6 got nominated from NT, applied for an invitation

So,at this point, I am wondering if I don't get invitation by 10th Sep, what will happen?
will they finalise my invitation even 10th Sep is passed? or are they likely to approve my INVI before the due date.

Anything you guys know?

Cheers


----------



## Khurram86sa

*Hap id*

Hello Everyone,

Can someone advice whether there is a different procedure to get HAP ID for 489 Visa?

I started the New Application from my immiAccount to start *My Health Declarations* form but i cannot see 489 Visa subclass option here? Attached screenshot for your reference.


----------



## JDLI

shree432 said:


> Yes it will be the messages of your immiaccount. Its called "s56 request for more information"


Thanks for your reply


----------



## Khurram86sa

Khurram86sa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can someone advice whether there is a different procedure to get HAP ID for 489 Visa?
> 
> I started the New Application from my immiAccount to start *My Health Declarations* form but i cannot see 489 Visa subclass option here? Attached screenshot for your reference.


Any advise here please.


----------



## AP SINGH

Khurram86sa said:


> Khurram86sa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can someone advice whether there is a different procedure to get HAP ID for 489 Visa?
> 
> I started the New Application from my immiAccount to start *My Health Declarations* form but i cannot see 489 Visa subclass option here? Attached screenshot for your reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Any advise here please.
Click to expand...

Did u received Ur invitation to apply for visa and have u filled the application page n attached required documents in immiaccount ?? If yes, then you have to first pay the visa fees and then can generate hapid from your immiaccount .


----------



## Khurram86sa

AP SINGH said:


> Did u received Ur invitation to apply for visa and have u filled the application page n attached required documents in immiaccount ?? If yes, then you have to first pay the visa fees and then can generate hapid from your immiaccount .


Yes i have received the invitation for 489 for SA and currently lodging the visa application. 

So i have to complete the visa lodge application first and make payment, then will be able to generate the HAP ID? Do i understand you correctly?


----------



## AP SINGH

Khurram86sa said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did u received Ur invitation to apply for visa and have u filled the application page n attached required documents in immiaccount ?? If yes, then you have to first pay the visa fees and then can generate hapid from your immiaccount .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i have received the invitation for 489 for SA and currently lodging the visa application.
> 
> So i have to complete the visa lodge application first and make payment, then will be able to generate the HAP ID? Do i understand you correctly?
Click to expand...

Yes, correct


----------



## shree432

Congratulations to one of our friend who has been waiting for a long time over the visa finally got the grant.


----------



## kodaan28

shree432 said:


> Congratulations to one of our friend who has been waiting for a long time over the visa finally got the grant.


Can you share timeline and reasons for delay
?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Doraemei

shree432 said:


> Congratulations to one of our friend who has been waiting for a long time over the visa finally got the grant.


Rab Naz? Congrats to him! It has been a long wait. Must be a great relief to him.


----------



## Doraemei

*DHA’s Email contact*

Anyone knows what’s the email address to write to, if I want to ask about the one year employment requirement 489 visa holders have to adhere. 

I can’t find any email contact from the DHA website.


----------



## mydearcheskie

Hi everyone, I was hoping I could hear your thoughts on this. I have first received an invitation to lodge visa application for 489 for SA on the 20th August and today, have received invitation to lodge visa application for 489 QLD. I am still hoping to receive an invite from NSW for 190 but keeping the 489 visa as plan B should I not receive the NSW invite. If you were in my position, which one would you go for? QLD or SA? My details as below:

Occupation: 225113 Marketing Specialist
Points: 75 without state points, 85 with state nomination on 489 

What do you guys think? I am married with 2 young kids so maybe that's a factor to choose a place to live and work in.


----------



## kodaan28

mydearcheskie said:


> Hi everyone, I was hoping I could hear your thoughts on this. I have first received an invitation to lodge visa application for 489 for SA on the 20th August and today, have received invitation to lodge visa application for 489 QLD. I am still hoping to receive an invite from NSW for 190 but keeping the 489 visa as plan B should I not receive the NSW invite. If you were in my position, which one would you go for? QLD or SA? My details as below:
> 
> Occupation: 225113 Marketing Specialist
> Points: 75 without state points, 85 with state nomination on 489
> 
> What do you guys think? I am married with 2 young kids so maybe that's a factor to choose a place to live and work in.


You have already wasted 1 invite and going to waste one more.
Having a backup plan is good (if you would have gotten 1 489 and you would have been waiting for 190 that's okay) but having 2 489 invites and then waiting for a 190 invite shows your greed. 
May you find some peace!!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

mydearcheskie said:


> Hi everyone, I was hoping I could hear your thoughts on this. I have first received an invitation to lodge visa application for 489 for SA on the 20th August and today, have received invitation to lodge visa application for 489 QLD. I am still hoping to receive an invite from NSW for 190 but keeping the 489 visa as plan B should I not receive the NSW invite. If you were in my position, which one would you go for? QLD or SA? My details as below:
> 
> Occupation: 225113 Marketing Specialist
> Points: 75 without state points, 85 with state nomination on 489
> 
> What do you guys think? I am married with 2 young kids so maybe that's a factor to choose a place to live and work in.


On a serious note:- my advice would be let both 489 invites expires and then wait for 190 invite, even if it doesn't come then you must have some plan C, D ... n.....

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mydearcheskie

kodaan28 said:


> You have already wasted 1 invite and going to waste one more.
> Having a backup plan is good (if you would have gotten 1 489 and you would have been waiting for 190 that's okay) but having 2 489 invites and then waiting for a 190 invite shows your greed.
> May you find some peace!!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


With all due RESPECT, and there is no need to be rude (which I have no clue where it might be coming from--perhaps bitterness?) I am truly grateful for all the insights I have been getting from these forums as most of them have been really helpful except for yours. It was a risk (and a few hundreds of AUDs spent) I was willing to take since I spent a year waiting on an invite from NSW (after having submitted an EOI in 2018) none of us know whether we would ever receive invites (or when we would receive them) regardless of the points that we have. I am truthfully asking for a fair insight given that most of those who contribute their input here are experienced or have experienced the same as I have. I know for a fact after having read in some forums that a lot of members have submitted EOI's to more than 1 territory that accepts applications for their occupations (and have received invites for all).

I guess what I'm trying to say is, if you don't like what you read and have nothing good to contribute, then it would be better to scroll past a post? It wouldn't hurt to be kind would it? After all, we're all on the same boat. Thanks. :yo:


----------



## kodaan28

mydearcheskie said:


> With all due RESPECT, and there is no need to be rude (which I have no clue where it might be coming from--perhaps bitterness?) I am truly grateful for all the insights I have been getting from these forums as most of them have been really helpful except for yours. It was a risk (and a few hundreds of AUDs spent) I was willing to take since I spent a year waiting on an invite from NSW (after having submitted an EOI in 2018) none of us know whether we would ever receive invites (or when we would receive them) regardless of the points that we have. I am truthfully asking for a fair insight given that most of those who contribute their input here are experienced or have experienced the same as I have. I know for a fact after having read in some forums that a lot of members have submitted EOI's to more than 1 territory that accepts applications for their occupations (and have received invites for all).
> 
> 
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is, if you don't like what you read and have nothing good to contribute, then it would be better to scroll past a post? It wouldn't hurt to be kind would it? After all, we're all on the same boat. Thanks. :yo:


Bitterness; None!
I'm sad for 2 guys who could have received these 2 489 invites.
Regarding other guys submitting multiple eois (submitting is okay, but if you receive invite from any one of them then suspend others to give everyone a fair chance, getting one 489 invite and waiting for 60 days for 190 is still okay and anyone else would have done same but I'm concerned about second 489 wasted invite,)
And if someone does something wrong/unethical would you do the same.?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

Furthermore you got SA489 first which is best amongst all 489, ask anyone. At that point you could have asked other states (where you submitted your 489 applications) to not consider your eoi for 489 invite as you already have one 489 invite. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

"It wouldn't hurt to be kind would it?" 
This coming out from a guy like you. 
I mean seriously dude.?? Are you for real.?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mydearcheskie

kodaan28 said:


> Bitterness; None!
> I'm sad for 2 guys who could have received these 2 489 invites.
> Regarding other guys submitting multiple eois (submitting is okay, but if you receive invite from any one of them then suspend others to give everyone a fair chance, getting one 489 invite and waiting for 60 days for 190 is still okay and anyone else would have done same but I'm concerned about second 489 wasted invite,)
> And if someone does something wrong/unethical would you do the same.?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Sure, no trace of bitterness from your responses. 

Seriously though, 3 separate responses for one post? You have got a lot of time in your hands. And another question is, why all the hatred? Who hurt you? 

I am sincerely sorry if I may have gotten your spot for an invite. Truly. As far as I know, and like you said so yourself, I have 60 days to submit my documents for either one at this stage so I don't get your point about being unfair? 

Anyhow, I rest my case. Like I said, just scroll past if all you intend to do is throw rude and arrogant responses at the poster. You must be really fun at parties.


----------



## kodaan28

mydearcheskie said:


> Sure, no trace of bitterness from your responses.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, 3 separate responses for one post? You have got a lot of time in your hands. And another question is, why all the hatred? Who hurt you?
> 
> 
> 
> I am sincerely sorry if I may have gotten your spot for an invite. Truly. As far as I know, and like you said so yourself, I have 60 days to submit my documents for either one at this stage so I don't get your point about being unfair?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I rest my case. Like I said, just scroll past if all you intend to do is throw rude and arrogant responses at the poster. You must be really fun at parties.


You didn't take my spot/invite, i already have one 489 from Tasmania for which i will be forever grateful to The State of Tasmania. 

You must have written commitment statement for SA, QLD and NSW as well so your commitment was false.!?
It was never your intention to honor your words!!
Anyway do what you want to do!
There is no point in explaining logic to someone like you!


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 489

Hi mate,
Can you please send me the general number for DHA
Thanks 




Doraemei said:


> Thanks Mrspiggy for always keeping all of us in prayers.
> 
> I’ve been checking the immitracker and this forum less frequently. When there’s no expectation (on when the grant will come), there will be no disappointment.
> 
> I’ve also stopped asking/wondering/figuring why was I asked by the CO evidence that I lodged offshore when I’m obviously offshore. I’ve learnt to accept the fact that it’s a matter of luck why and when you’ll be contacted by CO and when the CO will issue the grant after the contact.
> 
> Good luck everyone who’s still waiting. Let’s hope for the best! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonny Walker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jassingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi Jonny, any update on your case? What's your immi status? grants have already crossed 2 Jan. We both have applied for FSC and under same code and till date I cant see any update. Please keep posted for any change in status.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there,
> No update so far, no CO contact, no employment verification, no nothing.
> The status in immiaccount is still RECEIVED.....
> I lodged and paid on 19 December 2018. As of today (29 July 2019), its been 7 Months and 9 Days (222 Days) and still counting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ll update this forum as soon as I have any news. Somehow, I am not feeling much anxious, don't know if its a blessing or a curse at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can be tracked with the nick name *Abbasi* on immitraker.
> Cheers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lodged on 20th December 2018 and received the grant on 9th July 2019.
> 
> Like many of you, I also felt less hopeful with each day passed especially after waiting for more than 6 months. There was no CO contact and I did not know how long more it would take.
> 
> Slowly, I didn't check as diligently as before. And like some of the experts here said before, the grant will come when you least expected it. So the grant came unexpectedly.
> 
> The wait is frustrating but the moment you received the grant, it seemed to make the long wait worth it for just a short while.
> 
> I will continue to keep those waiting for your grants in my prayers. Hope to hear more good news from you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Doraemei

131881



489 said:


> hi mate,
> can you please send me the general number for dha
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doraemei said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mrspiggy for always keeping all of us in prayers.
> 
> I’ve been checking the immitracker and this forum less frequently. When there’s no expectation (on when the grant will come), there will be no disappointment.
> 
> I’ve also stopped asking/wondering/figuring why was i asked by the co evidence that i lodged offshore when i’m obviously offshore. I’ve learnt to accept the fact that it’s a matter of luck why and when you’ll be contacted by co and when the co will issue the grant after the contact.
> 
> Good luck everyone who’s still waiting. Let’s hope for the best! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonny walker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jassingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi jonny, any update on your case? What's your immi status? Grants have already crossed 2 jan. We both have applied for fsc and under same code and till date i cant see any update. Please keep posted for any change in status.
> 
> 
> 
> hey there,
> no update so far, no co contact, no employment verification, no nothing.
> The status in immiaccount is still received.....
> I lodged and paid on 19 december 2018. As of today (29 july 2019), its been 7 months and 9 days (222 days) and still counting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ll update this forum as soon as i have any news. Somehow, i am not feeling much anxious, don't know if its a blessing or a curse at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can be tracked with the nick name *abbasi* on immitraker.
> Cheers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i lodged on 20th december 2018 and received the grant on 9th july 2019.
> 
> Like many of you, i also felt less hopeful with each day passed especially after waiting for more than 6 months. There was no co contact and i did not know how long more it would take.
> 
> Slowly, i didn't check as diligently as before. And like some of the experts here said before, the grant will come when you least expected it. So the grant came unexpectedly.
> 
> The wait is frustrating but the moment you received the grant, it seemed to make the long wait worth it for just a short while.
> 
> I will continue to keep those waiting for your grants in my prayers. Hope to hear more good news from you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mydearcheskie

kodaan28 said:


> You didn't take my spot/invite, i already have one 489 from Tasmania for which i will be forever grateful to The State of Tasmania.
> 
> You must have written commitment statement for SA, QLD and NSW as well so your commitment was false.!?
> It was never your intention to honor your words!!
> Anyway do what you want to do!
> There is no point in explaining logic to someone like you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


:cool2::cool2::cool2:


----------



## laju1984

mydearcheskie said:


> Hi everyone, I was hoping I could hear your thoughts on this. I have first received an invitation to lodge visa application for 489 for SA on the 20th August and today, have received invitation to lodge visa application for 489 QLD. I am still hoping to receive an invite from NSW for 190 but keeping the 489 visa as plan B should I not receive the NSW invite. If you were in my position, which one would you go for? QLD or SA? My details as below:
> 
> Occupation: 225113 Marketing Specialist
> Points: 75 without state points, 85 with state nomination on 489
> 
> What do you guys think? I am married with 2 young kids so maybe that's a factor to choose a place to live and work in.


 For your occuaption I would say, My friend who had same occuaption as yrs applied to NSW 190 last year but that occuaption got removed from NSW 190 list and now it's readed to NSW 190.....She has active EOI for this occupation since last year and haven't heard anything from state till now...So u can calculate by yrself on this......Regarding 489 Invite, Personally I would suggest QLD over SA.....


----------



## soheil_ershadi

laju1984 said:


> For your occuaption I would say, My friend who had same occuaption as yrs applied to NSW 190 last year but that occuaption got removed from NSW 190 list and now it's readed to NSW 190.....She has active EOI for this occupation since last year and haven't heard anything from state till now...So u can calculate by yrself on this......Regarding 489 Invite, Personally I would suggest QLD over SA.....


Why QLD?


----------



## mydearcheskie

laju1984 said:


> For your occuaption I would say, My friend who had same occuaption as yrs applied to NSW 190 last year but that occuaption got removed from NSW 190 list and now it's readed to NSW 190.....She has active EOI for this occupation since last year and haven't heard anything from state till now...So u can calculate by yrself on this......Regarding 489 Invite, Personally I would suggest QLD over SA.....


Hello! Thanks for your valuable feedback!  I appreciate it. Yes, that is true, the occupation got removed in 2018 thus my EOI was just lying in the system since June 2018 and I think now, since the new fiscal year, they have only invited like 4-6 people with 90 and 85 points and superior English so I am still hopeful for the next round with 80points then if not, 489 visa for Queensland it is. :fingerscrossed: Thanks!


----------



## laju1984

soheil_ershadi said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For your occuaption I would say, My friend who had same occuaption as yrs applied to NSW 190 last year but that occuaption got removed from NSW 190 list and now it's readed to NSW 190.....She has active EOI for this occupation since last year and haven't heard anything from state till now...So u can calculate by yrself on this......Regarding 489 Invite, Personally I would suggest QLD over SA.....
> 
> 
> 
> Why QLD?
Click to expand...

 QLD is big than SA.....It has more jobs than SA...QLD has also good enough big regionals towns with good population.....


----------



## Tarek Khalifa

Hi all
i got my Grant Today.
This my Timeline :

ANZSCO : 133111: (Construction Project Manager)
VET Assessment : 28/08/2018
EOI Lodged: 20/11/2018
QLD Nominated 489: 24-01-2019
Visa Lodged: 28-02-2019
Medical: 10-06-2019
Grant: 12/09/2019


----------



## panna

Dear All
Can some one help me with a advocate contact in India, who can file a case against my visa refusal with foils allegation.
Rehards,
Panna


----------



## Sunny48385

Hi Rajjat,

Any news on your Visa?

regards


----------



## Rajjatk

Still waiting.......


----------



## Realy85

Can someone help me please with Australia PCC as I stayed there in 2009 till 2010. What documents do they need to apply for???


----------



## krunalmesh

Sir please someone suggestions me, i am not getting a desired PTE score? How to prepare for that? I m in a que for provisional regional visa, help me out guys!

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDLI

199*days


----------



## Atiqa

Realy85 said:


> Can someone help me please with Australia PCC as I stayed there in 2009 till 2010. What documents do they need to apply for???


Please log on to this link and it will take you to Australian Federal Police check website. All you need to do is to fill a form and some identity documents and you will get your AFP check within 10-15 days. FYI, You will be needed to pay $100 as processing fee. 

https://www.afpcheck.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMImJ-8_fnX5AIVyYbVCh3_MQJhEAAYASAAEgJR5_D_Bw

Regards


----------



## shree432

krunalmesh said:


> Sir please someone suggestions me, i am not getting a desired PTE score? How to prepare for that? I m in a que for provisional regional visa, help me out guys!
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


Start with e2language.com. Search google for it. 

Also check this thread for complete information on PTE 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## JDLI

JDLI said:


> 199*days


Hi Everyone 
i got my Grant Today

Visa Lodged: 03-03-2019
Grant: 18-09-2019 (200th Day)


----------



## mrspiggy

JDLI said:


> JDLI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 199*days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> i got my Grant Today
> 
> Visa Lodged: 03-03-2019
> Grant: 18-09-2019 (200th Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JDLI

mrspiggy said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you


----------



## krunalmesh

shree432 said:


> Start with e2language.com. Search google for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also check this thread for complete information on PTE
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


Thanks for the quote. I've been trying on e2 language from long. Can you suggest some more weblinks for in depth studies.? 

Somebody help me ou with oral fluency and pronounciation, as I'm lacking in these Sectors.



Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajjatk

Congrats


----------



## Rajjatk

JDLI said:


> JDLI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 199*days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> i got my Grant Today
> 
> Visa Lodged: 03-03-2019
> Grant: 18-09-2019 (200th Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Congrats


----------



## sky1988

krunalmesh said:


> Thanks for the quote. I've been trying on e2 language from long. Can you suggest some more weblinks for in depth studies.?
> 
> Somebody help me ou with oral fluency and pronounciation, as I'm lacking in these Sectors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


Search for a PTE thread on this forum. Fluency is more important than pronunciation. For 79+ try to learn the basics of English like the eight parts of speech, tenses, types of sentences etc.


----------



## kodaan28

JDLI said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> i got my Grant Today
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 03-03-2019
> 
> Grant: 18-09-2019 (200th Day)


Congratulations mate. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist

JDLI said:


> Hi Everyone
> i got my Grant Today
> 
> Visa Lodged: 03-03-2019
> Grant: 18-09-2019 (200th Day)


Congratulations mate!


----------



## krunalmesh

JDLI said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> i got my Grant Today
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 03-03-2019
> 
> Grant: 18-09-2019 (200th Day)


Congratulations.
What was your points score?
Which state nominated

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSM82

Congrats mate!

I just lodged and paid for my visa!
Let the waiting begins!


----------



## JDLI

krunalmesh said:


> Congratulations.
> What was your points score?
> Which state nominated
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


Thank you 

65 and QLD


----------



## krunalmesh

JDLI said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 65 and QLD


Great. Wish you good luck.


Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree432

JDLI said:


> Thank you
> 
> 65 and QLD


Congrats JDLI

I hope your future job is secured now


----------



## muh123

Congratulations


----------



## Neo44

JDLI said:


> Hi Everyone
> i got my Grant Today
> 
> Visa Lodged: 03-03-2019
> Grant: 18-09-2019 (200th Day)


Congratulations!!


----------



## Neo44

krunalmesh said:


> Thanks for the quote. I've been trying on e2 language from long. Can you suggest some more weblinks for in depth studies.?
> 
> Somebody help me ou with oral fluency and pronounciation, as I'm lacking in these Sectors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


Oral fluency and pronunciation would come with practice. There are quite a few speaking tests on Youtube that you can search. 

You can record your speaking tasks and listen back to yourself to see how you have done. Also you can have someone with good English/ fluency to listen to you/ or your recordings. All the best!


----------



## Neo44

Tarek Khalifa said:


> Hi all
> i got my Grant Today.
> This my Timeline :
> 
> ANZSCO : 133111: (Construction Project Manager)
> VET Assessment : 28/08/2018
> EOI Lodged: 20/11/2018
> QLD Nominated 489: 24-01-2019
> Visa Lodged: 28-02-2019
> Medical: 10-06-2019
> Grant: 12/09/2019



Congratulations!!


----------



## krunalmesh

Neo44 said:


> Congratulations!!


Many Congratulations.
What points you were Lodged your eoi with?
I'm civil engineer, lodged eoi for nsw 489!
What's chances?


Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## krunalmesh

Neo44 said:


> Oral fluency and pronunciation would come with practice. There are quite a few speaking tests on Youtube that you can search.
> 
> 
> 
> You can record your speaking tasks and listen back to yourself to see how you have done. Also you can have someone with good English/ fluency to listen to you/ or your recordings. All the best!


One guy from kimbosabe.com is assuring me of 100% success in pte 79+ for which they're going to charge an ample amount. 
Is it reliable, does anyone have clear idea about this website???

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18

krunalmesh said:


> One guy from kimbosabe.com is assuring me of 100% success in pte 79+ for which they're going to charge an ample amount.
> Is it reliable, does anyone have clear idea about this website???
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


There is no short cut

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## krunalmesh

anhad18 said:


> There is no short cut
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Please suggest me some better way of getting 79+

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

krunalmesh said:


> anhad18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no short cut
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest me some better way of getting 79+
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Follow the dedicated thread of PTE and go through the posts and will get to know lots of ways to get 79+. This is not the right thread.


----------



## Arjun_123

Currently subclass 489 subclass is closed because 
a new subclass 491 is commencing on 16th November 2019 and all the applications had been finalized by September-10- 2019 so you need to wait until the new visa subclass comes into effect.. 
By the way in which NSW region you have applied for Civil Engineer?



krunalmesh said:


> Neo44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations.
> What points you were Lodged your eoi with?
> I'm civil engineer, lodged eoi for nsw 489!
> What's chances?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## bhavan

Anyone contacted by CO in July month for medicals and waiting for Grant, I have submitted my son's medicals on 6th August and still waiting for Grant


----------



## prabu.23287

Currently, I am having 75 points (including skilled partner and proficient English) for 189 and 80 for 190. My DOE is on 9th July. From 16th November it would be 80 for 189. 

I am in a hectic situation, where points for my age will be reduced from 30 to 25 points in the Feb'20 and morever, ACS is also going to expire in Mar'20. I have only hope in the rounds of November, December and January. If I didn't get invite within those rounds, my points will be reduced to 75 from Feb'20. If this happens, do I have to renew my ACS by submitting all the relevant documents once again to be in the queue? If so, what is the procedure?


----------



## JDLI

shree432 said:


> Congrats JDLI
> 
> I hope your future job is secured now


Hi Shree

Thanks and yes secured. flying soon 

Thanks


----------



## GSM82

Hey guys, 

no more grants recently?
by your observation here in expatforum how long it is taking? 6 to 8 months?

Do you believe 489 visas will be processed faster now once this visa class isn't available anymore?

Cheers!


----------



## Zsu

GSM82 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> no more grants recently?
> by your observation here in expatforum how long it is taking? 6 to 8 months?
> 
> Do you believe 489 visas will be processed faster now once this visa class isn't available anymore?
> 
> Cheers!




Hi, As I heard, 489 visas will be processed before July 2020. This is the plan.


----------



## muh123

Hi All, 

I submitted EOI on 13.06.2019 for 489 TAS. 
CO did not contact me. Anybody got CO call or his application is picked who submitted EOI in June-2019?


----------



## Zsu

Dear all, who have lodged their visa individually

How many days did you see that you have passed the medical test or you needed further test after the medical examination?
Our medical test was done on 11 Sept, and since then I have NO information.
I dont get any answer from my MARA agent.

Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences!

Occupation: Engineering Manager 
work exp.:	8+years experience
Age: 40+
Total points:	55+10 (65)

IELTS 7 9/30/2017
AIM Skill assess10/3/2018 
EOI 489 (NT)	2/19/2019 (cancelled)
EOI 489 (SA) 7/4/2019
ITA 489 (SA) 8/16/2019
Visa 489 lodg.	8/29/2019
PCC 8/28/2019
Health Check 9/11/2019
Visa 489 grant ?
First Entry	?


----------



## GSM82

Zsu said:


> Dear all, who have lodged their visa individually
> 
> How many days did you see that you have passed the medical test or you needed further test after the medical examination?
> Our medical test was done on 11 Sept, and since then I have NO information.
> I dont get any answer from my MARA agent.
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences!
> 
> Occupation: Engineering Manager
> work exp.:	8+years experience
> Age: 40+
> Total points:	55+10 (65)
> 
> IELTS 7 9/30/2017
> AIM Skill assess10/3/2018
> EOI 489 (NT)	2/19/2019 (cancelled)
> EOI 489 (SA) 7/4/2019
> ITA 489 (SA) 8/16/2019
> Visa 489 lodg.	8/29/2019
> PCC 8/28/2019
> Health Check 9/11/2019
> Visa 489 grant ?
> First Entry	?


Hey Zsu,

My wife got it in the next day, and i got 5 days later and the doctor called me to clarify some points regarding my high blood pressure medication.

Maybe you could call directly to the clinic you went?

I'm not a fan of MARA agents, of course not all are bad, but most of them are. I started in 2017 hiring a MARA agent but after some disappointments i decided to do it all by myself with the help of this forum.

Good luck!


----------



## SL_EXPAT

Hi,

Can anyone let me know whether 489 visa holders are allowed to buy or setup a business ?
Would operating a business be considered as full time employment for meeting the requirement of applying for 887 visa ?


----------



## laju1984

SL_EXPAT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone let me know whether 489 visa holders are allowed to buy or setup a business ?
> Would operating a business be considered as full time employment for meeting the requirement of applying for 887 visa ?


 U can buy or set up business on 489.....and Yes Self Employment is also considered to apply 887 from 489.....


----------



## anhad18

laju1984 said:


> U can buy or set up business on 489.....and Yes Self Employment is also considered to apply 887 from 489.....


Self employment is OK in 489 but not in 491

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SL_EXPAT

laju1984 said:


> U can buy or set up business on 489.....and Yes Self Employment is also considered to apply 887 from 489.....


Thanks a lot!


----------



## fijojosep

*489 - work condition*

Greetings to All,

I received my 489 visa on AUG 2019. Since this is a state sponsored visa with below condition , i am having some clarifications on the below conditions.

Condition:
While you are in Australia you must live, work and study only in an area we specify as a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area of Australia.

When i checked the areas listed in above site, that includes all the regional-low population areas of entire Australia.

Question1:
Since my visa was sponsored by NSW, i can work/studay on the regional areas of NSW only OR i can work in any regional areas specified in other states too?

Queston2:
Me and my wife are planning to work in Australia. I have my current company branches in australia. But branches are all in city areas like sydney,canberra,melbourne etc. So if i allow my wife to work in regional area , can i work in non-regional area? ( we both have 489 visa).


----------



## Zsu

GSM82 said:


> Hey Zsu,
> 
> My wife got it in the next day, and i got 5 days later and the doctor called me to clarify some points regarding my high blood pressure medication.
> 
> Maybe you could call directly to the clinic you went?
> 
> I'm not a fan of MARA agents, of course not all are bad, but most of them are. I started in 2017 hiring a MARA agent but after some disappointments i decided to do it all by myself with the help of this forum.
> 
> Good luck!



Hi, thanks for your reply. Finally I've got the answer from my MARA agent:
"Health clearance provided - No action required". She said that means, everything is OK.
Regards,


----------



## Realy85

fijojosep said:


> Greetings to All,
> 
> I received my 489 visa on AUG 2019. Since this is a state sponsored visa with below condition , i am having some clarifications on the below conditions.
> 
> Condition:
> While you are in Australia you must live, work and study only in an area we specify as a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area of Australia.
> 
> When i checked the areas listed in above site, that includes all the regional-low population areas of entire Australia.
> 
> Question1:
> Since my visa was sponsored by NSW, i can work/studay on the regional areas of NSW only OR i can work in any regional areas specified in other states too?
> 
> Queston2:
> Me and my wife are planning to work in Australia. I have my current company branches in australia. But branches are all in city areas like sydney,canberra,melbourne etc. So if i allow my wife to work in regional area , can i work in non-regional area? ( we both have 489 visa).


Congratulations
Can you please share your timelines please.q


----------



## laju1984

fijojosep said:


> Greetings to All,
> 
> I received my 489 visa on AUG 2019. Since this is a state sponsored visa with below condition , i am having some clarifications on the below conditions.
> 
> Condition:
> While you are in Australia you must live, work and study only in an area we specify as a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area of Australia.
> 
> When i checked the areas listed in above site, that includes all the regional-low population areas of entire Australia.
> 
> Question1:
> Since my visa was sponsored by NSW, i can work/studay on the regional areas of NSW only OR i can work in any regional areas specified in other states too?
> 
> Queston2:
> Me and my wife are planning to work in Australia. I have my current company branches in australia. But branches are all in city areas like sydney,canberra,melbourne etc. So if i allow my wife to work in regional area , can i work in non-regional area? ( we both have 489 visa).


 Regarding Q.2 : If u work in non regional area that means you simply Breaching Visa Conditions..that may affect you in future PR Application....


----------



## geetusethi

Did anyone received 489 visa who filed their application on 4th of july ?


----------



## SGscarlet

geetusethi said:


> Did anyone received 489 visa who filed their application on 4th of july ?


im waiting for my outcome too. i applied on 1st july 19. Reading up all the forums and stuff, im guessing the min wait is 4-5 months. 


Hope someone has gotten it earlier.


----------



## Realy85

Just lodged 489 paid and now the waiting time starts.🙏 Fingers crossed


----------



## raja1028

Realy85 said:


> Just lodged 489 paid and now the waiting time starts.🙏 Fingers crossed[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, congrats.
> I'm in the process of applying my visa. What all documents did you provide while applying visa? I'm applying through consultant and he is asking for too many documents I feel.


----------



## Realy85

raja1028 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just lodged 489 paid and now the waiting time starts.🙏 Fingers crossed[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, congrats.
> I'm in the process of applying my visa. What all documents did you provide while applying visa? I'm applying through consultant and he is asking for too many documents I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here just too many documents and still few are pending but as my 60 days time period is going to expire soon so I had to pay with few documents on hold as I can pay little later. Pm me for anything
Click to expand...


----------



## fijojosep

we got visa on Aug 2019, applied on JAN 2019


----------



## GSM82

fijojosep said:


> we got visa on Aug 2019, applied on JAN 2019


Congrats mate!


----------



## PRJourney

SGscarlet said:


> im waiting for my outcome too. i applied on 1st july 19. Reading up all the forums and stuff, im guessing the min wait is 4-5 months.
> 
> 
> Hope someone has gotten it earlier.


Hello,

Any grants this October? I am waiting here too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## nvhcc89

waiting.........


----------



## mailgrvc

fijojosep said:


> Greetings to All,
> 
> I received my 489 visa on AUG 2019. Since this is a state sponsored visa with below condition , i am having some clarifications on the below conditions.
> 
> Condition:
> While you are in Australia you must live, work and study only in an area we specify as a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area of Australia.
> 
> When i checked the areas listed in above site, that includes all the regional-low population areas of entire Australia.
> 
> Question1:
> Since my visa was sponsored by NSW, i can work/studay on the regional areas of NSW only OR i can work in any regional areas specified in other states too?
> 
> Queston2:
> Me and my wife are planning to work in Australia. I have my current company branches in australia. But branches are all in city areas like sydney,canberra,melbourne etc. So if i allow my wife to work in regional area , can i work in non-regional area? ( we both have 489 visa).


I am also evaluating the same queries. Specially query 1. However, I can answer for your second question. No, you and your spouse both need to live and work only in the regional area and cannot work in city. It is okay if only one partner is working and other one is sitting idle at home but working in city/non regional area is a big NO.

Do let me know if you find a concrete answer to your first question.


----------



## anhad18

mailgrvc said:


> I am also evaluating the same queries. Specially query 1. However, I can answer for your second question. No, you and your spouse both need to live and work only in the regional area and cannot work in city. It is okay if only one partner is working and other one is sitting idle at home but working in city/non regional area is a big NO.
> 
> 
> 
> Do let me know if you find a concrete answer to your first question.


No you can not move to other regional areas , 2nd option is non compliant 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc

anhad18 said:


> No you can not move to other regional areas , 2nd option is non compliant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Do you have any documented examples? The reason I am asking is that in the grant letter there is no mention of state or specific regional areas and it simply says to stay and live in regional area in AU with the list of all areas in a link. 

Also, I have seen a few examples on forums where people moved after obtaining a release letter and few MARA agents also said that we can move to any regional area. Looking for a first-hand experience of somebody done that successfully.


----------



## Arjun_123

fijojosep said:


> Greetings to All,
> 
> I received my 489 visa on AUG 2019. Since this is a state sponsored visa with below condition , i am having some clarifications on the below conditions.
> 
> Condition:
> While you are in Australia you must live, work and study only in an area we specify as a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area of Australia.
> 
> When i checked the areas listed in above site, that includes all the regional-low population areas of entire Australia.
> 
> Question1:
> Since my visa was sponsored by NSW, i can work/studay on the regional areas of NSW only OR i can work in any regional areas specified in other states too?
> 
> Queston2:
> Me and my wife are planning to work in Australia. I have my current company branches in australia. But branches are all in city areas like sydney,canberra,melbourne etc. So if i allow my wife to work in regional area , can i work in non-regional area? ( we both have 489 visa).


I am not an expert but as per my knowledge
your answers are as following
Answer-1
No you have to work,stay and study in specific participating regional areas of NSW from which you are being invited.
Incase if you want to move to the other regional areas then you need to prove to the region authority where you are going to live that there is no sufficient employment in your area for your occupation and if they approve then you can move to other regional area however chances are 1% only.

Answer-2
No you both need to work in regional areas
Thank


----------



## mailgrvc

Arjun_123 said:


> I am not an expert but as per my knowledge
> your answers are as following
> Answer-1
> No you have to work,stay and study in specific participating regional areas of NSW from which you are being invited.


But the specified regional areas are not mentioned anywhere in the grant letter or VEVO app. It simply says stay and work in regional area.



> Incase if you want to move to the other regional areas then you need to prove to the region authority where you are going to live that there is no sufficient employment in your area for your occupation and if they approve then you can move to other regional area however chances are 1% only.


Do you know someone who tried this and got refused? Is there any place where I can check on how many applied and how many approved to come to 1% figure?


----------



## anhad18

mailgrvc said:


> But the specified regional areas are not mentioned anywhere in the grant letter or VEVO app. It simply says stay and work in regional area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know someone who tried this and got refused? Is there any place where I can check on how many applied and how many approved to come to 1% figure?


One of my friends sister tried to move to SA from QLD but got rejected. 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18

If regional Visa gives flexibility to move to other regions then everyone will move to Adelaide and no one will stay in small towns like sunshine coast

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc

anhad18 said:


> One of my friends sister tried to move to SA from QLD but got rejected.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks for the details. If you don't mind, is it possible to share more details on what process she followed? I am in the same boat with QLD grant in hand however I can find more job opportunities in Adelaide compared to QLD. In fact, I have lined up one interview already while being offshore from an organization operating from Adelaide. 

The details will immensely help me in planning my move.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Mate just consult 2-3 reputable MARA agents and they should be able to give an evidence-based answer. 

I've heard of people with a 489 grant letter similar to yours that have moved to other approved areas and got a 887 without issues - and others who have had specific regional areas listed on their 489.


----------



## Khurram86sa

Hello, 

I'm currently filling FORM 80 for myself for 489 Visa (South Australia). 

Can someone please advise that on Question 24 (*Are you applying for a temporary Visa?*), Answer selected should be YES or NO? 

Attached screenshot for your reference.

TIA


----------



## Zsu

Khurram86sa said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently filling FORM 80 for myself for 489 Visa (South Australia).
> 
> Can someone please advise that on Question 24 (*Are you applying for a temporary Visa?*), Answer selected should be YES or NO?
> 
> Attached screenshot for your reference.
> 
> TIA


Hi, I have checked my form80 (489 Visa), for Q24 you should choose "NO" and fo to Part I.

Regards,


----------



## _kin_

Zsu said:


> Hi, I have checked my form80 (489 Visa), for Q24 you should choose "NO" and fo to Part I.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Zsu,
I think you should reconsider about this question. Visa Subclass 489 is temporary visa with a valid period of 4 years since the day you are granted. The answer should be YES.
Cheer!


----------



## rituskamboj

Hey Friends, I had Applied for Subclass 489 in sEp 2019, now the time frames shows -Unavailable due to low volume of applications
Does it mean it will be processes earlier.
Or when can i expect my visa.
I would appreciate ur responses as the wait is pissing me off everyday.

Thanks


----------



## kodaan28

rituskamboj said:


> Hey Friends, I had Applied for Subclass 489 in sEp 2019, now the time frames shows -Unavailable due to low volume of applications
> Does it mean it will be processes earlier.
> Or when can i expect my visa.
> I would appreciate ur responses as the wait is pissing me off everyday.
> 
> Thanks


Currently 489 timeline is around 6-8 months for DG as per myimmitracker data. However guys with May lodgement also getting CO contact.


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

It's only been a month since you lodged, so wait patiently for atleast 3-4 months.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## shivam7106

Hi Friends,

I am happy to share this with you all that finally, my sister got the GRANT yesterday. She lodged the visa in June 2018.


----------



## SGscarlet

[congrates!!!


QUOTE=shivam7106;14968796]Hi Friends,

I am happy to share this with you all that finally, my sister got the GRANT yesterday. She lodged the visa in June 2018.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shivam7106

SGscarlet said:


> [congrates!!!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=shivam7106;14968796]Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to share this with you all that finally, my sister got the GRANT yesterday. She lodged the visa in June 2018.


[/QUOTE]

Thanks


----------



## Realy85

Any news on 489 visa as a lot of 190 visas being granted this week???


----------



## muh123

Hello All, 

I have a question. I have received grant from Tasmania 489. 

Can i move to other regional areas defined by DHA i.e. Adelaide etc? 

Or I have to stay in Tasmania? 

If i move to Adelaide, at time of applying to PR 887, will they consider my time i spent in Adelaide?


----------



## nsleamon

muh123 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question. I have received grant from Tasmania 489.
> 
> Can i move to other regional areas defined by DHA i.e. Adelaide etc?
> 
> Or I have to stay in Tasmania?
> 
> If i move to Adelaide, at time of applying to PR 887, will they consider my time i spent in Adelaide?


Congrats
You can move, but can't live and work in another regional area....
b4 887 got granted, you have to live and work in the nominated area


----------



## PRJourney

muh123 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question. I have received grant from Tasmania 489.
> 
> Can i move to other regional areas defined by DHA i.e. Adelaide etc?
> 
> Or I have to stay in Tasmania?
> 
> If i move to Adelaide, at time of applying to PR 887, will they consider my time i spent in Adelaide?


Hello Friend,

Could you share your timeline please. Thank you.


----------



## muh123

Hello Guys!

I have 489 visa. Can you please tell me how much costly is the insurance in Australia if I need to cover maternity as well?


----------



## anhad18

muh123 said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I have 489 visa. Can you please tell me how much costly is the insurance in Australia if I need to cover maternity as well?


Approx 400 to 500 AuD a month, please check online, some policies dont cover maternity first year

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## muh123

anhad18 said:


> Approx 400 to 500 AuD a month, please check online, some policies dont cover maternity first year
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro, 

Can you refer some companies which offer this service?


----------



## kaju

anhad18 said:


> Approx 400 to 500 AuD a month, please check online, some policies dont cover maternity first year
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


No policies will cover maternity in the first year - there is ALWAYS a 12 month waiting period for maternity cover.


----------



## Dxb21

kaju said:


> No policies will cover maternity in the first year - there is ALWAYS a 12 month waiting period for maternity cover.


Which insurance police is advice to take up in Australia and approx what would be the cost monthly with thyroid coverage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhbeer

Hi, I lodge my 489 visa at 24th April, Nominated By NT( Datwin),

28 September CO Ask for Relationship Documents, Because I m newly married and my wife in overseas.

Same day I submitted all the required documents.

Do U hv any idea when I can get my visa grant.

Thank u


----------



## muh123

Wait Sukhbeer. 

Hopefully you will get it in 15 days.


----------



## kodaan28

anhad18 said:


> Approx 400 to 500 AuD a month, please check online, some policies dont cover maternity first year
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


The figure you are quoting here is double the amount of what you can get normally with a little search.

I know for a fact that in $210/month a couple can get themselves covered. Some policies do have option of reimbursement even for a GP visit too (60-70% of fee). 
And no insurance policy will cover pregnancy in the initial 12 months. 

Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRJourney

kodaan28 said:


> The figure you are quoting here is double the amount of what you can get normally with a little search.
> 
> I know for a fact that in $210/month a couple can get themselves covered. Some policies do have option of reimbursement even for a GP visit too (60-70% of fee).
> And no insurance policy will cover pregnancy in the initial 12 months.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk


Hello Frens,

I got my Grant today. Please keep yourself praying and you will receive anytime soon. Cant write more now..Too excited here.


----------



## Realy85

PRJourney said:


> kodaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The figure you are quoting here is double the amount of what you can get normally with a little search.
> 
> I know for a fact that in $210/month a couple can get themselves covered. Some policies do have option of reimbursement even for a GP visit too (60-70% of fee).
> And no insurance policy will cover pregnancy in the initial 12 months.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1727 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Frens,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Please keep yourself praying and you will receive anytime soon. Cant write more now..Too excited here.
Click to expand...

Congratulations please share your timeline.


----------



## PRJourney

Realy85 said:


> Congratulations please share your timeline.


Hello this is my timeline.

ANZSCO - 261399 (Software and Application Programmer)
Score - 60 (Age 40 years, PTE 10 points, Experience 15)

State nomination regional - 10
Total - 70
EOI to SA 489:31-march,2019
Application to SA website:2nd April, 209
ITA/Invitation for SA 489 on 27th May
Visa Lodgment Date: 24th June, 2019
Grant: 24th Oct, 2019


----------



## Realy85

PRJourney said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations please share your timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello this is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261399 (Software and Application Programmer)
> Score - 60 (Age 40 years, PTE 10 points, Experience 15)
> 
> State nomination regional - 10
> Total - 70
> EOI to SA 489:31-march,2019
> Application to SA website:2nd April, 209
> ITA/Invitation for SA 489 on 27th May
> Visa Lodgment Date: 24th June, 2019
> Grant: 24th Oct, 2019
Click to expand...

Exactly four months. Great and was there any co contact or employment verification during the period. 
Offshore or onshore


----------



## nishant.trisal

PRJourney said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations please share your timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello this is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261399 (Software and Application Programmer)
> Score - 60 (Age 40 years, PTE 10 points, Experience 15)
> 
> State nomination regional - 10
> Total - 70
> EOI to SA 489:31-march,2019
> Application to SA website:2nd April, 209
> ITA/Invitation for SA 489 on 27th May
> Visa Lodgment Date: 24th June, 2019
> Grant: 24th Oct, 2019
Click to expand...

Fantastic. Congratulations! When you find time could you share the exact list of documents that you uploaded please. 

Thanks in Advance,
Nishant


----------



## PRJourney

Realy85 said:


> PRJourney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations please share your timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello this is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261399 (Software and Application Programmer)
> Score - 60 (Age 40 years, PTE 10 points, Experience 15)
> 
> State nomination regional - 10
> Total - 70
> EOI to SA 489:31-march,2019
> Application to SA website:2nd April, 209
> ITA/Invitation for SA 489 on 27th May
> Visa Lodgment Date: 24th June, 2019
> Grant: 24th Oct, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly four months. Great and was there any co contact or employment verification during the period.
> Offshore or onshore
Click to expand...

No CO contact.its direct grant. offshore.


----------



## PRJourney

nishant.trisal said:


> PRJourney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations please share your timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello this is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261399 (Software and Application Programmer)
> Score - 60 (Age 40 years, PTE 10 points, Experience 15)
> 
> State nomination regional - 10
> Total - 70
> EOI to SA 489:31-march,2019
> Application to SA website:2nd April, 209
> ITA/Invitation for SA 489 on 27th May
> Visa Lodgment Date: 24th June, 2019
> Grant: 24th Oct, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic. Congratulations! When you find time could you share the exact list of documents that you uploaded please.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Nishant
Click to expand...

Sure. I will try my best to upload the list.


----------



## nishant.trisal

PRJourney said:


> nishant.trisal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRJourney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations please share your timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello this is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261399 (Software and Application Programmer)
> Score - 60 (Age 40 years, PTE 10 points, Experience 15)
> 
> State nomination regional - 10
> Total - 70
> EOI to SA 489:31-march,2019
> Application to SA website:2nd April, 209
> ITA/Invitation for SA 489 on 27th May
> Visa Lodgment Date: 24th June, 2019
> Grant: 24th Oct, 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic. Congratulations! When you find time could you share the exact list of documents that you uploaded please.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Nishant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. I will try my best to upload the list.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Appreciate your help.


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

Hi all Experts in the group 

I have some query regarding my work experience evidence 

So I have been working for same company for last 6years and promoted twice and I got my skill assessment done on the basis of of current designation (mar 2017 until date) I showed only my current designation for skill assessment I provided bank statement for all the years, emp letter vch mentions only current designation and payslip for last 1year( which mentioned my current designation)

Now at the time of lodging visa I have done the same I have provided payslip for last 1.5yrs but my concern is if case officer requests to provide payslips older than mar 2017 den it will show dat I was in low designation. Will dis create any issue ?

Please advice 

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

Rohan.Rodrigues said:


> Hi all Experts in the group
> 
> I have some query regarding my work experience evidence
> 
> So I have been working for same company for last 6years and promoted twice and I got my skill assessment done on the basis of of current designation (mar 2017 until date) I showed only my current designation for skill assessment I provided bank statement for all the years, emp letter vch mentions only current designation and payslip for last 1year( which mentioned my current designation)
> 
> Now at the time of lodging visa I have done the same I have provided payslip for last 1.5yrs but my concern is if case officer requests to provide payslips older than mar 2017 den it will show dat I was in low designation. Will dis create any issue ?
> 
> Please advice
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


Any advice experts ??

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Realy85

Any updates on 489 so far..,? Only 190 have been heard till now


----------



## jegarin

PRJourney said:


> No CO contact.its direct grant. offshore.


Are you offshore?

SA immigration site mentions 489 is Only available to applicants currently residing in South Australia

261313	Software Engineer	

Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 04/07/2019; See additional instructions; 75 points required; Only available to applicants currently residing in South Australia



Can offshore applicants apply for 491/489 for SA?


----------



## rsa3

Hello, Need some understanding. I am a 489 visa holder and 
currently living and working in Darwin ( since 10 months). My contract will finish soon and am looking for jobs and unfortunately there not too many jobs here at the moment. I am forced to also look at jobs in other regional areas if I am not able to find one in Darwin soon. I just came to know that from Nov 16th Perth, Goldcoast , Newcastle will be considered regional. Will this be relevant for people on 489 visa already living in Australia? Can I look for jobs there. My visa has condition 8539


----------



## nsleamon

rsa3 said:


> Hello, Need some understanding. I am a 489 visa holder and
> currently living and working in Darwin ( since 10 months). My contract will finish soon and am looking for jobs and unfortunately there not too many jobs here at the moment. I am forced to also look at jobs in other regional areas if I am not able to find one in Darwin soon. I just came to know that from Nov 16th Perth, Goldcoast , Newcastle will be considered regional. Will this be relevant for people on 489 visa already living in Australia? Can I look for jobs there. My visa has condition 8539



You are only allowed to live and work in NT.....If you want to go to another regional area, you will have to take approval from NT migration office prior to leaving....

As of my understanding, you can't live and work in newly designated regional areas in order to comply ur visa condition.....


----------



## sysafi

Hi , 
Is it moral or legal obligation to work in the state that had sponsored you for 489 visa ? 
My visa condition says 8539, can i work in Adelaide ?


----------



## Divya Dobariya

Hi folk,

As per my knowledge, DHA is liberal in their rule if your case and reasons are genuine. Then they will give permission to move somewhere else in the regional area in Australia. Just describe your case and wait for the reply back from DHA.

thanks
Divya


----------



## Divya Dobariya

rsa3 said:


> Hello, Need some understanding. I am a 489 visa holder and
> currently living and working in Darwin ( since 10 months). My contract will finish soon and am looking for jobs and unfortunately there not too many jobs here at the moment. I am forced to also look at jobs in other regional areas if I am not able to find one in Darwin soon. I just came to know that from Nov 16th Perth, Goldcoast , Newcastle will be considered regional. Will this be relevant for people on 489 visa already living in Australia? Can I look for jobs there. My visa has condition 8539



Hi folk,

As per my knowledge, DHA is liberal in their rule if your case and reasons are genuine. Then they will give permission to move somewhere else in the regional area in Australia. Just describe your case and wait for the reply back from DHA.

thanks
Divya


----------



## prabu.23287

Hi Pals,

I have submitted my EOI (9th July) for 189 visa with 75 points (including partner points), which will be 80 points post Nov 16. By looking at the current trend, seems 80 points post Nov have very less chance until or unless bigger round of invites in the upcoming months. So I am thinking to apply for 491 visa post Nov 16. 

While collecting to get more details regarding this visa, I have come across below tables for 489 visa (Australia Regional or Low Population growth Areas table and Australia Sponsor Designated Areas table). My query is that, one of my cousin, who is a PR holder, living in Melbourne for the past 7 years. Am I eligible to apply for 491 visa post Nov? and in addition to that, can some explain what is the diff between those tables?


----------



## Swap99neel

Hello all,
I got ITA for 489 SA and also submitted all the docs including medical.
Now there is no 489 visa available and from 16 November onwards there will be 491.
Does this change going to affect my application too?


----------



## NB

Swap99neel said:


> Hello all,
> I got ITA for 489 SA and also submitted all the docs including medical.
> Now there is no 489 visa available and from 16 November onwards there will be 491.
> Does this change going to affect my application too?


Those who have already applied will not be affected
Your application will be processed as Usual even after 16 November 

Cheers


----------



## NB

prabu.23287 said:


> Hi Pals,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI (9th July) for 189 visa with 75 points (including partner points), which will be 80 points post Nov 16. By looking at the current trend, seems 80 points post Nov have very less chance until or unless bigger round of invites in the upcoming months. So I am thinking to apply for 491 visa post Nov 16.
> 
> While collecting to get more details regarding this visa, I have come across below tables for 489 visa (Australia Regional or Low Population growth Areas table and Australia Sponsor Designated Areas table). My query is that, one of my cousin, who is a PR holder, living in Melbourne for the past 7 years. Am I eligible to apply for 491 visa post Nov? and in addition to that, can some explain what is the diff between those tables?


Your cousin living in Melbourne can’t sponsor you
Only those themselves living in regional areas can sponsor relatives 

Cheers


----------



## fireblazerr

NB said:


> Your cousin living in Melbourne can’t sponsor you
> Only those themselves living in regional areas can sponsor relatives
> 
> Cheers


Any idea how long someone needs to be in regional area to sponsor a relative? how will they say someone is resident of regional area?


----------



## Pvn14

Hi all
Request for your views on below
I have applied for 489 SA visa in September( I am offshore)
Yesterday, my current employer offered me secondment opportunity to Australia for period of 3 months ( Jan 20 to March 20) . I am not sure whether to accept this as 489 is in process and whether I am allowed to apply for other type of temporary work visa in the meantime. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Pvn14 said:


> Hi all
> Request for your views on below
> I have applied for 489 SA visa in September( I am offshore)
> Yesterday, my current employer offered me secondment opportunity to Australia for period of 3 months ( Jan 20 to March 20) . I am not sure whether to accept this as 489 is in process and whether I am allowed to apply for other type of temporary work visa in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can have multiple visas processing simultaneously - just note the last visa granted will replace any previous ones.

You can make a note in your temporary work visa that you have a 489 currently processing. 

If you get the 489 before the temporary visa, just make sure to withdraw the temporary visa from being processed. 

If you get the temporary visa first (likely considering your timelines), then the 489 will replace the temporary visa if it is still in effect.


----------



## Pvn14

Thanks a lot ! 
This was helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swap99neel

Find how much time it takes to get temp visa. If the matter is of 20-25 days process time then go with temp visa processing. 489 is going to take few months. If in case you receive 489 grant, make sure to stop temp visa prrocess immediately. You have to be very much quick here.


----------



## Pvn14

Ok. Perfect. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

Hi prettyisotonic
I need your suggestion. I have applied for 489 visa last month. Now my company where I am working has been dissolved. They had already started the new Business last year in Nov itself and now they completely want to focus on that only and they have given me notice too. What should i do in this situation? Will it have impact on my file ? My employer told me that he will co-operate in verification from dibp. I am in a dilemma. 

What do you suggest??


----------



## Sukhbeer

Hi, Everyone 

I applied my 489 visa on 24th April, Case officer contacted me on 26th sep for extra documents, I Submitted on same day.

Any Idea how long it can take?

And also can u share ur timeline so I can understand my case

Thank U


----------



## PRJourney

*documentattachedlistformyvisa*



nishant.trisal said:


> Thanks! Appreciate your help.


Please find the list of documents attached for my visa.


----------



## PRJourney

jegarin said:


> Are you offshore?
> 
> SA immigration site mentions 489 is Only available to applicants currently residing in South Australia
> 
> 261313	Software Engineer
> 
> Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 04/07/2019; See additional instructions; 75 points required; Only available to applicants currently residing in South Australia
> 
> 
> 
> Can offshore applicants apply for 491/489 for SA?


SA keeps on changing thier criteria. when I applied in April, 2019, it was available for offshore and under High Points category(80 points). If it says not available, you may not be eligible to apply. However, don't loose hope, it might change after November 16, 2019 where 261313 will be available for offshore.

I hope I made clear to your doubt.


----------



## nishant.trisal

PRJourney said:


> Please find the list of documents attached for my visa.


Thanks a ton!


----------



## PRJourney

Hello All,
I need some clarifications on following:
1. On 489 visa, does our kids get free education or do we have to pay international fee?
2. On 489 visa, can our kids stay in other states than SA?
3. On 489 visa, can we travel to other states before entering SA first?
4. On 489 visa, are we eligible for Health Insurance or do we have to pay ?
Thank you for your help frees.


----------



## PRJourney

PRJourney said:


> Hello All,
> I need some clarifications on following:
> 1. On 489 visa, does our kids get free education or do we have to pay international fee?
> 2. On 489 visa, can our kids stay in other states than SA?
> 3. On 489 visa, can we travel to other states before entering SA first?
> 4. On 489 visa, are we eligible for Health Insurance or do we have to pay ?
> Thank you for your help frees.


Can anyone who is already in SA answer me the above questions?


----------



## nishant.trisal

PRJourney said:


> PRJourney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> I need some clarifications on following:
> 1. On 489 visa, does our kids get free education or do we have to pay international fee?
> 2. On 489 visa, can our kids stay in other states than SA?
> 3. On 489 visa, can we travel to other states before entering SA first?
> 4. On 489 visa, are we eligible for Health Insurance or do we have to pay ?
> Thank you for your help frees.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone who is already in SA answer me the above questions?
Click to expand...

Hi.

I think answer to question 1 will be that education is only free for PR holder/citizens and that too in govt. schools. Also, to answer your 4th question, no insutance is provided on 489 visa. Please check the below link for more details:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...regional-provisional-489/invited-pathway#When


----------



## kittu8992

PRJourney said:


> PRJourney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> I need some clarifications on following:
> 1. On 489 visa, does our kids get free education or do we have to pay international fee?
> 2. On 489 visa, can our kids stay in other states than SA?
> 3. On 489 visa, can we travel to other states before entering SA first?
> 4. On 489 visa, are we eligible for Health Insurance or do we have to pay ?
> Thank you for your help frees.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone who is already in SA answer me the above questions?
Click to expand...

1:Your children can enrol in government schools - no fees other than those every Aussie/PR pays.

4: People on a 489 and not from uk are not entitled to Medicare and will need private health insurance.


----------



## nishant.trisal

Hi Guys. 

Do share your timelines if anyone has received the grant for 489 visa recently. 

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## Realy85

Still Waiting for 489 grant.

One guy received on 23rd oct for South Australia. But don't know his lodgement details.


----------



## nishant.trisal

Realy85 said:


> Still Waiting for 489 grant.
> 
> One guy received on 23rd oct for South Australia. But don't know his lodgement details.


When did you lodge your visa application?


----------



## nvhcc89

Bump


----------



## Realy85

nishant.trisal said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still Waiting for 489 grant.
> 
> One guy received on 23rd oct for South Australia. But don't know his lodgement details.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa application?
Click to expand...


I lodged last month only and still just received status.


----------



## nishant.trisal

Realy85 said:


> nishant.trisal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still Waiting for 489 grant.
> 
> One guy received on 23rd oct for South Australia. But don't know his lodgement details.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa application?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged last month only and still just received status.
Click to expand...

I see. I also have lodged last month only. Let's hope for a speedy grant.


----------



## Realy85

nishant.trisal said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nishant.trisal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still Waiting for 489 grant.
> 
> One guy received on 23rd oct for South Australia. But don't know his lodgement details.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa application?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged last month only and still just received status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. I also have lodged last month only. Let's hope for a speedy grant.
Click to expand...


Hope so.


----------



## indossie

PRJourney said:


> Hello All,
> I need some clarifications on following:
> 1. On 489 visa, does our kids get free education or do we have to pay international fee?
> 2. On 489 visa, can our kids stay in other states than SA?
> 3. On 489 visa, can we travel to other states before entering SA first?
> 4. On 489 visa, are we eligible for Health Insurance or do we have to pay ?
> Thank you for your help frees.


Hi,

1) On 489 visa, you kids will get free education.
2) 489 visa conditions apply to all the applicants including your kids, i.e., they have to stay in the regional area as per visa conditions. 
3) Yes you can travel to other states or land in any other state; however, you can to comply with visa conditions in order to get 887 Visa, i.e., live in a regional area and work one year (52 payslips, 35 hours minimum per week).
4) 489 visa holders are not eligible for medicare, but you can pay private insurance, which costs approximately 250 per month.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PRJourney

indossie said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) On 489 visa, you kids will get free education.
> 2) 489 visa conditions apply to all the applicants including your kids, i.e., they have to stay in the regional area as per visa conditions.
> 3) Yes you can travel to other states or land in any other state; however, you can to comply with visa conditions in order to get 887 Visa, i.e., live in a regional area and work one year (52 payslips, 35 hours minimum per week).
> 4) 489 visa holders are not eligible for medicare, but you can pay private insurance, which costs approximately 250 per month.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you so much for your effort to share information. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Swap99neel

Any update on 489 SA grant? Anyone received it after that one person who received on Oct 23?


----------



## Realy85

Not yet. But will confirm from my agent. They have started to look at July applicants.


----------



## uetian

Hi Rspected Members,

I have a question about adding family members to the family unit. There are three options while filling online application:

1. Accompanying family members
2. Non accompanying family members
3. Other Family members

I understand that children will be added under option 1. But, where should parents and siblings be added? Option 2 or 3?

Thanks for your help on this.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## PriyaRoshan

Can I work in Albury, if I have 489 Riverina Visa.


----------



## Swap99neel

Realy85 - any update from your agent?


----------



## Realy85

Swap99neel said:


> Realy85 - any update from your agent?


Hi swap99neel
We are having holidays here and they will open Tomorrow and will let you know by tomorrow.


----------



## Arjun_123

PriyaRoshan said:


> Can I work in Albury, if I have 489 Riverina Visa.


Nope it's a breach of your visa terms.
Thanks


----------



## NB

PriyaRoshan said:


> Can I work in Albury, if I have 489 Riverina Visa.


You are limited to this area only 
See the map 

https://rdariverina.org.au/our-region

Cheers


----------



## uetian

uetian said:


> Hi Rspected Members,
> 
> I have a question about adding family members to the family unit. There are three options while filling online application:
> 
> 1. Accompanying family members
> 2. Non accompanying family members
> 3. Other Family members
> 
> I understand that children will be added under option 1. But, where should parents and siblings be added? Option 2 or 3?
> 
> Thanks for your help on this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hi Members,

Can anybody please guide me on my query?

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

uetian said:


> Hi Rspected Members,
> 
> I have a question about adding family members to the family unit. There are three options while filling online application:
> 
> 1. Accompanying family members
> 2. Non accompanying family members
> 3. Other Family members
> 
> I understand that children will be added under option 1. But, where should parents and siblings be added? Option 2 or 3?
> 
> Thanks for your help on this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Where exactly are you filling this information?

Cheers


----------



## uetian

NB said:


> Where exactly are you filling this information?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I am applying for visa subclass 887 and there is a requirement to enter all these details.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## PriyaRoshan

Thank you 

Also could you advise the best place to locate within Riverina. 

I found Griffith and Wagga wagga compelling but is there any other place which have better job opportunities except farming & nursing. 

Thanks


----------



## PriyaRoshan

Thanks Mate.

Could you also suggest best place except Griffith & Wagga Wagga for jobs within Riverina. Thanks


----------



## mazerunner2018

Hello Members,

I got my CO contact yesterday requesting S56 more information. The information asked for me is fine and I can submit them but the information asked for my spouse doesnt make any sense!! I never claim partner points and even submitted functional English letter declaring that she is still studying. Mentioned her education in 489 application too and no mention about work experience but CO has asked to provide her employment documents!!! Can anyone help me with the contact number where I can reach out to them and get more clarity on it?


----------



## PriyaRoshan

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I got my CO contact yesterday requesting S56 more information. The information asked for me is fine and I can submit them but the information asked for my spouse doesnt make any sense!! I never claim partner points and even submitted functional English letter declaring that she is still studying. Mentioned her education in 489 application too and no mention about work experience but CO has asked to provide her employment documents!!! Can anyone help me with the contact number where I can reach out to them and get more clarity on it?



Hi,

Please could you advise what documents CO asked for your spouse about her work experience. 

All the best 

Thanks


----------



## NB

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I got my CO contact yesterday requesting S56 more information. The information asked for me is fine and I can submit them but the information asked for my spouse doesnt make any sense!! I never claim partner points and even submitted functional English letter declaring that she is still studying. Mentioned her education in 489 application too and no mention about work experience but CO has asked to provide her employment documents!!! Can anyone help me with the contact number where I can reach out to them and get more clarity on it?


CO are also human and can make mistakes
In the form 80 or in the EOI or in the application, if you have not written that your spouse is working, then simply reply back that the request for employment documents is wrong and should be withdrawn

Cheers


----------



## _kin_

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I got my CO contact yesterday requesting S56 more information. The information asked for me is fine and I can submit them but the information asked for my spouse doesnt make any sense!! I never claim partner points and even submitted functional English letter declaring that she is still studying. Mentioned her education in 489 application too and no mention about work experience but CO has asked to provide her employment documents!!! Can anyone help me with the contact number where I can reach out to them and get more clarity on it?


I think this is a mistake from your CO, you should ask him/her to clarify the request.
By the way, would you please let me know when did you lodge your 489 visa?
Thanks,


----------



## Realy85

_kin_ said:


> mazerunner2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Members,
> 
> I got my CO contact yesterday requesting S56 more information. The information asked for me is fine and I can submit them but the information asked for my spouse doesnt make any sense!! I never claim partner points and even submitted functional English letter declaring that she is still studying. Mentioned her education in 489 application too and no mention about work experience but CO has asked to provide her employment documents!!! Can anyone help me with the contact number where I can reach out to them and get more clarity on it?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a mistake from your CO, you should ask him/her to clarify the request.
> By the way, would you please let me know when did you lodge your 489 visa?
> Thanks,
Click to expand...

Even I was wondering about the lodgement date. Please would you not mind sharing your details like when did you lodge your file and code, medicals etc. so it will give us some idea about the time when we can also expect something on our case.


----------



## khoaduong

Hello guys,

I lodged my 489 visa application on 10 Sep, do you have any forecasts about timeline at the current trend?


----------



## rituskamboj

*489 sa*

Hi ,

I also applied on 3rd Sep , 489 for SA and no update, any idea how long its going to take?


khoaduong said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I lodged my 489 visa application on 10 Sep, do you have any forecasts about timeline at the current trend?


----------



## nishant.trisal

rituskamboj said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I also applied on 3rd Sep , 489 for SA and no update, any idea how long its going to take?
> 
> 
> khoaduong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I lodged my 489 visa application on 10 Sep, do you have any forecasts about timeline at the current trend?
Click to expand...

 The current processing time is 9-11 months. Last we heard on this thread, a guy who had lodged his application in June got the grant in October .....so approx. after 4 months but then again it differs from case to case.


----------



## nishant.trisal

rituskamboj said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I also applied on 3rd Sep , 489 for SA and no update, any idea how long its going to take?
> 
> 
> khoaduong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I lodged my 489 visa application on 10 Sep, do you have any forecasts about timeline at the current trend?
Click to expand...

 The current processing time is 9-11 months. Last we heard on this thread, a guy who had lodged his application in June got the grant in October .....so approx. after 4 months but then again it differs from case to case.


----------



## Khurram86sa

"489 State sponsored visas
--------------------------------------

If you are granted your 489 visa BEFORE 16/11/2019 then you will need to stay in the regional areas that were defined when you applied for the 489 visa (so no change for you)

But if you are granted your 489 visa on 16/11/2019 or AFTER then you can move to anywhere defined as regional under the new definitions.

So you can live ANYWHERE except Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane"


Above was posted today on Iscah's Facebook page. 

Can anyone reconfirm this that after 16-Nov-19, any 489 Visa received with state sponsorship will allow one to stay in *any Regional Area in Australia* and still be eligible for 887 Visa after two years?

Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## Realy85

Sorry i haven't heard anything like this before, in fact, quite surprised with this as people were saying that all the benefits like Medicare and switching regions will be reaped by 491 applicants only. Might be some experts shed light on this or wait till 16 Nov changes and everything will be cleared in few days


----------



## Khurram86sa

Realy85 said:


> Sorry i haven't heard anything like this before, in fact, quite surprised with this as people were saying that all the benefits like Medicare and switching regions will be reaped by 491 applicants only. Might be some experts shed light on this or wait till 16 Nov changes and everything will be cleared in few days


I sent Iscah email again for confirmation and they replied again that this is correct.


----------



## Realy85

Khurram86sa said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i haven't heard anything like this before, in fact, quite surprised with this as people were saying that all the benefits like Medicare and switching regions will be reaped by 491 applicants only. Might be some experts shed light on this or wait till 16 Nov changes and everything will be cleared in few days
> 
> 
> 
> I sent Iscah email again for confirmation and they replied again that this is correct.
Click to expand...

If this is correct then it will be quite satisfying for lots of applicants including me.
Cheers


----------



## mazerunner2018

Sure, they asked for employment references, salary slips, PF account statement, Contract document with employer for my spouse. For me, they asked to submit bank statement showing 8 years of salary deposited (atleast 3 salaries each year) since I claimed 8 years of work experience.



PriyaRoshan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you advise what documents CO asked for your spouse about her work experience.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mazerunner2018

Thanks... yes, I am going to do it. Rechecked my Form 80, EOI and 489 application (as I saved copy of each) and no mention of her employment.



NB said:


> CO are also human and can make mistakes
> In the form 80 or in the EOI or in the application, if you have not written that your spouse is working, then simply reply back that the request for employment documents is wrong and should be withdrawn
> 
> Cheers


----------



## mazerunner2018

Hey, yes sure... I lodged my application on April 23, 2019. Job Code 149212, nomination from South Australia



_kin_ said:


> I think this is a mistake from your CO, you should ask him/her to clarify the request.
> By the way, would you please let me know when did you lodge your 489 visa?
> Thanks,


----------



## mazerunner2018

Yes sure... I applied through Job Code 149212, Customer Service Manager. Nomination received through South Australia in March 2019, applied for 489 visa on April 23, 2019. Medical done on April 27, 2019.

It is approximately 7 months wait but if you check Immitracker, there are people who have got their visa in less than 4-5 months too. Not sure what is their criteria to approve.



Realy85 said:


> Even I was wondering about the lodgement date. Please would you not mind sharing your details like when did you lodge your file and code, medicals etc. so it will give us some idea about the time when we can also expect something on our case.


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Oh thats a gud news for 489 Applicants, r we eligible for medical also like 491 also?



Khurram86sa said:


> I sent Iscah email again for confirmation and they replied again that this is correct.


----------



## _kin_

mazerunner2018 said:


> Yes sure... I applied through Job Code 149212, Customer Service Manager. Nomination received through South Australia in March 2019, applied for 489 visa on April 23, 2019. Medical done on April 27, 2019.
> 
> It is approximately 7 months wait but if you check Immitracker, there are people who have got their visa in less than 4-5 months too. Not sure what is their criteria to approve.


Hi there,
Thank you for your reply.
Actually, I think you got a luck compared to other applicants who received their grants earlier because as far as I know, after 16th of Nov, all granted 489 visa will be applied new region-defined post code (same as 491). This means 489 visa holder who get their grants since today can move to any area excepts for Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane after two years living in their nomination states or territories.
Anyway, I hope that you will get your grant soon.
Cheer!


----------



## Khurram86sa

_kin_ said:


> Hi there,
> Thank you for your reply.
> Actually, I think you got a luck compared to other applicants who received their grants earlier because as far as I know, after 16th of Nov, all granted 489 visa will be applied new region-defined post code (same as 491). This means 489 visa holder who get their grants since today can move to any area excepts for Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane after two years living in their nomination states or territories.
> Anyway, I hope that you will get your grant soon.
> Cheer!


So in my case as I have applied for 489 Visa for South Australia, i can live in Perth and complete my two years residence and 1 year job there. I will be eligible for 887 Visa? 

Do i understand correctly?


----------



## Realy85

Khurram86sa said:


> _kin_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> Thank you for your reply.
> Actually, I think you got a luck compared to other applicants who received their grants earlier because as far as I know, after 16th of Nov, all granted 489 visa will be applied new region-defined post code (same as 491). This means 489 visa holder who get their grants since today can move to any area excepts for Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane after two years living in their nomination states or territories.
> Anyway, I hope that you will get your grant soon.
> Cheer!
> 
> 
> 
> So in my case as I have applied for 489 Visa for South Australia, i can live in Perth and complete my two years residence and 1 year job there. I will be eligible for 887 Visa?
> 
> Do i understand correctly?
Click to expand...

I think that you can move after two years spending in the state that nominated you. So you need to spend two years in South Australia and then can move anywhere.

But please do consult from senior members like NB and prettyisotonic as i am lay man here.

Cheers


----------



## uetian

Hi Respected Members,

I am on 489 Visa and my daughter was born on 29-08-2019. I sent her birth certificate and form 1022 only to department of Home affairs. Her vise was granted on 9th of September, but was attached to my passport. 
Now I have become eligible to apply for 887 visa and was just wondering, do i need to get her passport attached to her visa first or can i apply 887 as passport details will be updated in the application.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## _kin_

Khurram86sa said:


> So in my case as I have applied for 489 Visa for South Australia, i can live in Perth and complete my two years residence and 1 year job there. I will be eligible for 887 Visa?
> 
> Do i understand correctly?


Yes, as per recent newsletter from DA, new postcode of 491 visa will be applied for 489 visas which are granted after 16th Nov. However, to be absolutely sure about that, please wait until you got the grant letter in which you will find the condition on the designated regions.
Cheers!


----------



## nishant.trisal

Khurram86sa said:


> _kin_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> Thank you for your reply.
> Actually, I think you got a luck compared to other applicants who received their grants earlier because as far as I know, after 16th of Nov, all granted 489 visa will be applied new region-defined post code (same as 491). This means 489 visa holder who get their grants since today can move to any area excepts for Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane after two years living in their nomination states or territories.
> Anyway, I hope that you will get your grant soon.
> Cheer!
> 
> 
> 
> So in my case as I have applied for 489 Visa for South Australia, i can live in Perth and complete my two years residence and 1 year job there. I will be eligible for 887 Visa?
> 
> Do i understand correctly?
Click to expand...

 In my understanding you need to spend 2 years in the state that nominated you(In your case - SA) anywhere in the new postcodes available for 491 visas only for SA. You can't move to a different state if you want to apply for 887.


----------



## cincoy

Hi all,
We’ve received our direct grant today 
Timeline:
489 - SA - Civil Engineer (60+10)
Nomination date: Aug 9, 2019
Lodgement date: Aug 19, 2019
Medical clearance: Sep 4, 2019
Grant date: Nov 18, 2019

Good luck all, you’ll be next


----------



## Zsu

cincoy said:


> Hi all,
> We’ve received our direct grant today
> Timeline:
> 489 - SA - Civil Engineer (60+10)
> Nomination date: Aug 9, 2019
> Lodgement date: Aug 19, 2019
> Medical clearance: Sep 4, 2019
> Grant date: Nov 18, 2019
> 
> Good luck all, you’ll be next




Congratulation! It was very quick! Good luck to you in the future!


----------



## Zsu

cincoy said:


> Hi all,
> We’ve received our direct grant today
> Timeline:
> 489 - SA - Civil Engineer (60+10)
> Nomination date: Aug 9, 2019
> Lodgement date: Aug 19, 2019
> Medical clearance: Sep 4, 2019
> Grant date: Nov 18, 2019
> 
> Good luck all, you’ll be next




Until which date you have to make tha first entry to Australia?


----------



## nishant.trisal

cincoy said:


> Hi all,
> Weâ€™️ve received our direct grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 489 - SA - Civil Engineer (60+10)
> Nomination date: Aug 9, 2019
> Lodgement date: Aug 19, 2019
> Medical clearance: Sep 4, 2019
> Grant date: Nov 18, 2019
> 
> Good luck all, youâ€™️ll be next


Congrats! Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## raj2friendly

cincoy said:


> Hi all,
> Weâ€™️ve received our direct grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 489 - SA - Civil Engineer (60+10)
> Nomination date: Aug 9, 2019
> Lodgement date: Aug 19, 2019
> Medical clearance: Sep 4, 2019
> Grant date: Nov 18, 2019
> 
> Good luck all, youâ€™️ll be next


Congratulations 🎉
Can you please enlighten us on the regional clause, what is regional now in SA? Also, how long should you spend in SA regional before moving to other states regional areas?


----------



## edorsu

Hello can u please enlightened us about your visa CONDITIONS. If you are required to stay in SA for 2 years or you can live anywhere as long as it is a REGIONAL AREA.

And can you get MEDICARE?

Thanks


----------



## Realy85

cincoy said:


> Hi all,
> Weâ€™️ve received our direct grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 489 - SA - Civil Engineer (60+10)
> Nomination date: Aug 9, 2019
> Lodgement date: Aug 19, 2019
> Medical clearance: Sep 4, 2019
> Grant date: Nov 18, 2019
> 
> Good luck all, youâ€™️ll be next


Congrats and offshore or onshore


----------



## cincoy

We are family of 3 and offshore. 15 points for employment and no employment verification has took place i guess.

Date of grant 18 November 2019
For first entry, arrive by 18 November 2020
Must not arrive after 18 November 2023

The visa condition stated as below:

=========================
8539 - Live, study and work in a specified area

While you are in Australia you must live, work and study only in an area we specify as a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area of Australia.

Your visa grant letter will list specified regional and low-population growth metropolitan areas.

If you want to stay in Australia but don’t want to stay in a specified area you must apply for another visa.

Understanding your work rights
The Department is working with the Fair Work Ombudsman to help employees and employers understand and follow Australian Workplace laws.

Information on pay rates, shift calculations, leave arrangements and notice and redundancy entitlements is in the Pay and Conditions Tool (PACT).

The Fair Work Ombudsman website has more information on workplace rights and entitlements for visa holders and migrant workers.
======================================

Hope this helps.


----------



## Realy85

Thnx a lot and one more query is that what is this pact clause


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Congratulation Dear.
All the best


cincoy said:


> Hi all,
> We’ve received our direct grant today
> Timeline:
> 489 - SA - Civil Engineer (60+10)
> Nomination date: Aug 9, 2019
> Lodgement date: Aug 19, 2019
> Medical clearance: Sep 4, 2019
> Grant date: Nov 18, 2019
> 
> Good luck all, you’ll be next


----------



## raj2friendly

cincoy said:


> We are family of 3 and offshore. 15 points for employment and no employment verification has took place i guess.
> 
> Date of grant 18 November 2019
> For first entry, arrive by 18 November 2020
> Must not arrive after 18 November 2023
> 
> The visa condition stated as below:
> 
> =========================
> 8539 - Live, study and work in a specified area
> 
> While you are in Australia you must live, work and study only in an area we specify as a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area of Australia.
> 
> Your visa grant letter will list specified regional and low-population growth metropolitan areas.
> 
> If you want to stay in Australia but don’t want to stay in a specified area you must apply for another visa.
> 
> Understanding your work rights
> The Department is working with the Fair Work Ombudsman to help employees and employers understand and follow Australian Workplace laws.
> 
> Information on pay rates, shift calculations, leave arrangements and notice and redundancy entitlements is in the Pay and Conditions Tool (PACT).
> 
> The Fair Work Ombudsman website has more information on workplace rights and entitlements for visa holders and migrant workers.
> ======================================
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi, since the grant was after 16 Nov 2019, the designated regional area as per DHA is : https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list/regional-postcodes

Earlier it was ALL of SA, now it is categorized into Cities and major regional centres and Regional centres and other regional areas. I was wondering what does it mean now? Is it still not ALL of SA :confused2:? Experts please throw some light.


----------



## khoaduong

raj2friendly said:


> Hi, since the grant was after 16 Nov 2019, the designated regional area as per DHA is : https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list/regional-postcodes
> 
> Earlier it was ALL of SA, now it is categorized into Cities and major regional centres and Regional centres and other regional areas. I was wondering what does it mean now? Is it still not ALL of SA :confused2:? Experts please throw some light.


I think there are 2 different links that mentioned about the Designated regional and Regional Postcodes.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...d-regional-provisional-489/regional-postcodes

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list/regional-postcodes


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Yes Right, One link is the old one which is for people who got grant before 16 Nov 2019 and the other one is for the applicant who got grant after 16 Nov.

But the confusing thing is if we are allowed to live in whole South Australia, then why they have bifurcated into regional and City areas???







khoaduong said:


> I think there are 2 different links that mentioned about the Designated regional and Regional Postcodes.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...d-regional-provisional-489/regional-postcodes
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list/regional-postcodes


----------



## edorsu

Question.

1. So in your visa grant, is it specify there that you need to live only in SA or you can live any regional areas as long as it not in Sydney Melbourne and Brisbane?


----------



## mailgrvc

cincoy said:


> Your visa grant letter will list specified regional and low-population growth metropolitan areas.


I too have the same query. Other than the link mentioned in the email/letter, is there any other list of designated area's or postcodes mentioned in your letter as mentioned above?

Or is that DHA is fine as long as one stays in any of AU regional area? Is there any obligation towards the state which sponsored the applicant?


----------



## Zanoor

As per my understanding all the 489 grants regardless of date granted will have old regional area definition... Any rules changes, visa fees change only apply to those who have not yet got invited..


----------



## kittu8992

rituskamboj said:


> Yes Right, One link is the old one which is for people who got grant before 16 Nov 2019 and the other one is for the applicant who got grant after 16 Nov.
> 
> But the confusing thing is if we are allowed to live in whole South Australia, then why they have bifurcated into regional and City areas???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khoaduong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are 2 different links that mentioned about the Designated regional and Regional Postcodes.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...d-regional-provisional-489/regional-postcodes
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list/regional-postcodes
Click to expand...

To answer the question related to category on the designated regional Australia this link could help

https://www.australiavisa.com/immigration-news/the-new-designated-regional-areas/


----------



## nvhcc89

Hi all,

I received my grant on 13th Nov 2019
Its a direct grant.


----------



## Realy85

Congrats and please share your timelines


----------



## nishant.trisal

nvhcc89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my grant on 13th Nov 2019
> Its a direct grant.


Congratulations! 🙂


----------



## mailgrvc

nvhcc89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my grant on 13th Nov 2019
> Its a direct grant.


Congratulations but it seems you missed the new regional area defination by a couple of days.

Anyhow, if you have already decided on where you are going to move then it won't matter.


----------



## nvhcc89

Realy85 said:


> Congrats and please share your timelines


Check my signature


----------



## mailgrvc

Zanoor said:


> As per my understanding all the 489 grants regardless of date granted will have old regional area definition... Any rules changes, visa fees change only apply to those who have not yet got invited..


Your understanding is partially correct. The new rule applies to future applicants but the regional area definition is applicable on the day of your grant and not invite. This is confirmed by DHA latest newsletter, any 489 applicants getting grant after 16th November will be eligible for new regional area definition. Anybody getting the grant after 16th can move to newly introduced regional areas (Perth/Gold Coast)


----------



## Realy85

nvhcc89 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and please share your timelines
> 
> 
> 
> Check my signature
Click to expand...

Actually in mobile version signatures are not shown. So that's why was asking you


----------



## Swap99neel

What is the criteria now for processing applications?
Is it first in first out? Is it based on the score? Is it based on the profile?


----------



## NB

Swap99neel said:


> What is the criteria now for processing applications?
> Is it first in first out? Is it based on the score? Is it based on the profile?


It’s based on how strong your evidence is and how complex is your casE

Cheers


----------



## Zanoor

mailgrvc said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per my understanding all the 489 grants regardless of date granted will have old regional area definition... Any rules changes, visa fees change only apply to those who have not yet got invited..
> 
> 
> 
> Your understanding is partially correct. The new rule applies to future applicants but the regional area definition is applicable on the day of your grant and not invite. This is confirmed by DHA latest newsletter, any 489 applicants getting grant after 16th November will be eligible for new regional area definition. Anybody getting the grant after 16th can move to newly introduced regional areas (Perth/Gold Coast)
Click to expand...

Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## Swap99neel

Looks like 1 grant per week. 😢


----------



## Adelaidean

Hay guys!
If a person gets a 489 grant, his two years stay and one-year work condition for 887 visa starts immediately or it will start after he/she arrives in that state?

I understand that the 4 years will start ticking immediately though.

For example:
If I receive 489 grant tomorrow but my initial entry date is 10 months later. I stay in my home country for 9 months and then travel to Australia. Does it mean I have total 15 months left with, in which I have to work for one-year to qualify for 887 visa.


----------



## _enkay_

AussiDreamer said:


> Hay guys!
> If a person gets a 489 grant, his two years stay and one-year work condition for 887 visa starts immediately or it will start after he/she arrives in that state?
> 
> I understand that the 4 years will start ticking immediately though.
> 
> For example:
> If I receive 489 grant tomorrow but my initial entry date is 10 months later. I stay in my home country for 9 months and then travel to Australia. Does it mean I have total 15 months left with, in which I have to work for one-year to qualify for 887 visa.


As far as my knowledge goes, it's not like that you have to stay only first 2 years in your state to be eligible for 887.

It will start when he/she will arrive in that state.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uday C Raj

cincoy said:


> We are family of 3 and offshore. 15 points for employment and no employment verification has took place i guess.
> 
> Date of grant 18 November 2019
> For first entry, arrive by 18 November 2020
> Must not arrive after 18 November 2023
> 
> The visa condition stated as below:
> 
> =========================
> 8539 - Live, study and work in a specified area
> 
> While you are in Australia you must live, work and study only in an area we specify as a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area of Australia.
> 
> Your visa grant letter will list specified regional and low-population growth metropolitan areas.
> 
> If you want to stay in Australia but don’t want to stay in a specified area you must apply for another visa.
> 
> Understanding your work rights
> The Department is working with the Fair Work Ombudsman to help employees and employers understand and follow Australian Workplace laws.
> 
> Information on pay rates, shift calculations, leave arrangements and notice and redundancy entitlements is in the Pay and Conditions Tool (PACT).
> 
> The Fair Work Ombudsman website has more information on workplace rights and entitlements for visa holders and migrant workers.
> ======================================
> 
> Hope this helps.


Am waiting for my grant (SA). Cincoy, since you got it after 16th nov. Can you live in adelaide?? And is this mentioned in ur visa condition ?


----------



## Zsu

Hi all,

I've made a list from the cases on immitracker for visa 489 logded in 2019. (attached file)

It seems that something is going on with 489 in a more efficient way than before.


----------



## lamborgini

Zsu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've made a list from the cases on immitracker for visa 489 logded in 2019. (attached file)
> 
> It seems that something is going on with 489 in a more efficient way than before.


How did you number of applicants (source)


----------



## NB

Zsu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've made a list from the cases on immitracker for visa 489 logded in 2019. (attached file)
> 
> It seems that something is going on with 489 in a more efficient way than before.


There is nothing surprising or amazing
You need not go to any tracker to reach this conclusion 
The government aim is to encourage migrants to settle in regional Australia so 489 applications are being processed at lightning speed
Moreover as the visa class has been superseded with 491 , they want to process all the old cases and close the issue

Cheers


----------



## Tomle1207

I got CO contact on 24/10 and they asked for evidence of my wife’s PTE result n PC and it has been a month since their first contact. Do you guys have any ideas how long do I have to wait for their final decision? I already packed up everything and deadly waiting for the granted visa.
Cheers, guys.


----------



## _enkay_

Tomle1207 said:


> I got CO contact on 24/10 and they asked for evidence of my wife’s PTE result n PC and it has been a month since their first contact. Do you guys have any ideas how long do I have to wait for their final decision? I already packed up everything and deadly waiting for the granted visa.
> Cheers, guys.


Could you please share your time line as well as your job code?


----------



## NB

Tomle1207 said:


> I got CO contact on 24/10 and they asked for evidence of my wife’s PTE result n PC and it has been a month since their first contact. Do you guys have any ideas how long do I have to wait for their final decision? I already packed up everything and deadly waiting for the granted visa.
> Cheers, guys.


489 visas are being processed at lightning speed
Although no one can predict a grant, but it’s is reasonable to expect that you should get it any day now

Cheers


----------



## Tomle1207

_enkay_ said:


> Could you please share your time line as well as your job code?


Hi Enkay,

I lodged my 489 visa on 22 June and got first contact on 22 Oct (job code 141111). Im still waiting for final grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tomle1207

NB said:


> 489 visas are being processed at lightning speed
> Although no one can predict a grant, but it’s is reasonable to expect that you should get it any day now
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your prompt input, fast and furious as usual .


----------



## petston

*Peter Livingston*

Got the Visa just before Sometime guys., 

Sponsored State - South Australia
Lodged - Aug 29, 2019
Medicals - Sep 7, 2019
Switzerland PCC - Sep 16, 2019
Direct Grant - 25 Nov 2019
Job Code - 261311


----------



## Swap99neel

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## nishant.trisal

petston said:


> Got the Visa just before Sometime guys.,
> 
> Sponsored State - South Australia
> Lodged - Aug 29, 2019
> Medicals - Sep 7, 2019
> Switzerland PCC - Sep 16, 2019
> Direct Grant - 25 Nov 2019
> Job Code - 261311


Congratulations!


----------



## Tansa09

Congratulations


----------



## lamborgini

petston said:


> Got the Visa just before Sometime guys.,
> 
> Sponsored State - South Australia
> Lodged - Aug 29, 2019
> Medicals - Sep 7, 2019
> Switzerland PCC - Sep 16, 2019
> Direct Grant - 25 Nov 2019
> Job Code - 261311





Congratulations buddy


----------



## Tansa09

Hello guys,

I lodged my visa application on 26 September with all the documents and medical on 11th of October...When should I expect the Grant? I just need some tentative time...Any suggestions please would be appreciated..


----------



## Tansa09

As per the trend the average time they are taking is approximately 90 odd days...considering this, am I likely to get the grant in December as it's been almost 60 days of lodging for me... Please suggest anyone...


----------



## AmanMehta

*Visa 489*



shishir said:


> well, I was really looking for a thread like this. hope all the 489 applicants will share there experience here..... :fingerscrossed:



Thanks for your concern, but visa 489 was recently closed, in place of visa 489, visa 491 is now introduced.


----------



## petston

Dear Aspirants,

Thanks everyone and all the best for those who are waiting for their grants.


----------



## Uday C Raj

petston said:


> Got the Visa just before Sometime guys.,
> 
> Sponsored State - South Australia
> Lodged - Aug 29, 2019
> Medicals - Sep 7, 2019
> Switzerland PCC - Sep 16, 2019
> Direct Grant - 25 Nov 2019
> Job Code - 261311


Congratulations Peter !!!

Since its granted after 16th Nov, will any of the 491 rules apply to your grant? Can you live n work in Adelaide ??


----------



## Swap99neel

Whether the port of entry must be SA when person land in Australia for the first time in case of SA 489?


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Congratulation dear.

as per new conditions, can u move to perth or queensland from adelaide?
is there any change after 16 Nov.Kindly Guide?


----------



## nvhcc89

Realy85 said:


> Actually in mobile version signatures are not shown. So that's why was asking you


Oh , I didnt know that
refer below

EOI 489 SA
(Anzsco : 261399) on 26/May/2019 (70+10)
ITA : 2019-07-09
Visa Lodged : 2019-07-22
Grant : 13th Nov 2019


----------



## petston

rituskamboj said:


> Congratulation dear.
> 
> as per new conditions, can u move to perth or queensland from adelaide?
> is there any change after 16 Nov.Kindly Guide?


Mara agent from my consultancy told me that i don't need to satisfy the 2 years of regional stay obligation only in SA but can move to newly introduced post codes. The thing is that , we have to live, work, study only in regional areas. It can be either in SA or any new regional areas. 
BUt i would say, its better to get things in a written form from DOH 0r the sponsored state


----------



## petston

Swap99neel said:


> Whether the port of entry must be SA when person land in Australia for the first time in case of SA 489?


It can be any of the states in AU. But you have to intimate ur arrival to the respective state/DOH


----------



## petston

rituskamboj said:


> Congratulation dear.
> 
> as per new conditions, can u move to perth or queensland from adelaide?
> is there any change after 16 Nov.Kindly Guide?


Yes I can switch between newly introduced regional areas as per the Mara agent. But I am bit scared to do that. I feel that its legally correct but morally incorrect. So I dont want to put my 887 under stake. 
I will try to get things in a written format from the respective dept before making any moves.


----------



## Uday C Raj

petston said:


> rituskamboj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation dear.
> 
> as per new conditions, can u move to perth or queensland from adelaide?
> is there any change after 16 Nov.Kindly Guide?
> 
> 
> 
> Mara agent from my consultancy told me that i don't need to satisfy the 2 years of regional stay obligation only in SA but can move to newly introduced post codes. The thing is that , we have to live, work, study only in regional areas. It can be either in SA or any new regional areas.
> BUt i would say, its better to get things in a written form from DOH 0r the sponsored state
Click to expand...

This will be written in your grant letter -check Visa condition 8539 for “Cities and major regional centres” or “Regional centres and other regional areas”


----------



## Adelaidean

AussiDreamer said:


> Hay guys!
> If a person gets a 489 grant, his two years stay and one-year work condition for 887 visa starts immediately or it will start after he/she arrives in that state?
> 
> I understand that the 4 years will start ticking immediately though.
> 
> For example:
> If I receive 489 grant tomorrow but my initial entry date is 10 months later. I stay in my home country for 9 months and then travel to Australia. Does it mean I have total 15 months left with, in which I have to work for one-year to qualify for 887 visa.


Can someone please clarifiy this. Though I received one reply but still not quite sure. I will be grateful if someone can make it clear. my regards..


----------



## rituskamboj

I agree with you, my agent also told me the same think, but we dont want to do any risky thing . best think is we can simply move to SA first and then decide after proper documented approvals else it would be tougher to get PR


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

In grant letter the condition 8539 is mentioned , does it simple mean we can move to any regional area. 
And one think which strikes is if we can go to any regional area then why we r getting South australia state sponsorship?




Uday C Raj said:


> This will be written in your grant letter -check Visa condition 8539 for “Cities and major regional centres” or “Regional centres and other regional areas”


----------



## nishant.trisal

rituskamboj said:


> In grant letter the condition 8539 is mentioned , does it simple mean we can move to any regional area.
> And one think which strikes is if we can go to any regional area then why we r getting South australia state sponsorship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uday C Raj said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will be written in your grant letter -check Visa condition 8539 for “Cities and major regional centres” or “Regional centres and other regional areas”
Click to expand...

You are free to move to any newly defined regional area within the State that sponsored you. Do not risk your future 889 application by moving out of a state that sponsored you. If need be please take more clarity from the department of home affairs.


----------



## Uday C Raj

rituskamboj said:


> In grant letter the condition 8539 is mentioned , does it simple mean we can move to any regional area.
> And one think which strikes is if we can go to any regional area then why we r getting South australia state sponsorship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uday C Raj said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will be written in your grant letter -check Visa condition 8539 for “Cities and major regional centres” or “Regional centres and other regional areas”
Click to expand...

There is no restriction of movement within the state that sponsored you. But i need to understand if one have to live n work "only" in the regional areas. Need to check that with the state or DHA.

Cheers


----------



## oz1986

Hi all. I hope every one is doing well in their lives.
I have a question regarding visa for your spouse after you get married while on 489 visa.

Which visa should I apply for my wife ?

What documents are required for that?

Should I apply through my immi account?

How long does it takes?


Any help would be highly appreciated.


Thank u very much.


----------



## N00N

Hi Guys, 

Finally, I have received my Grant yesterday. My agent called me just now, and I think they are speeding the process now. You will all hear the good news soon.

I wish you Good Luck to my fellow applicants.

Thank you.

N00N.


----------



## nishant.trisal

N00N said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally, I have received my Grant yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My agent called me just now, and I think they are speeding the process now. You will all hear the good news soon.
> 
> I wish you Good Luck to my fellow applicants.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> N00N.


Congrats! When is your I.E.D?


----------



## anhad18

N00N said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I have received my Grant yesterday. My agent called me just now, and I think they are speeding the process now. You will all hear the good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you Good Luck to my fellow applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> N00N.


Congratulations what is Lodge date ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Swap99neel

Congratulations N00N.
Do you have any information in your grant papers about regions?


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Any Update Friends?


----------



## oz1986

Hi all, 

Could some one help me regarding visa for my wife. I just got married and i am on 489.

Thank u very much


----------



## nsleamon

oz1986 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could some one help me regarding visa for my wife. I just got married and i am on 489.
> 
> Thank u very much


U can apply for a subsequent entry visa for your wife. Not have any idea though how to apply for it.....Seniors can help for sure......


----------



## Swap99neel

No grant today?


----------



## palathi

Can some one please help me.. I have received 489 from far south coast.. But not getting any jobs here from past 2 months.. Wrote to rda on my issue of not getting jobs and what needs to be done but no reply.. What can I do now? I am getting calls from other regional areas but then scared to move with out release letter. What can be done


----------



## NB

palathi said:


> Can some one please help me.. I have received 489 from far south coast.. But not getting any jobs here from past 2 months.. Wrote to rda on my issue of not getting jobs and what needs to be done but no reply.. What can I do now? I am getting calls from other regional areas but then scared to move with out release letter. What can be done


Have you applied here ?
Have you given evidence that you tried to get a job in FSC sincerely and failed?
Have you given evidence of job offers from other regions ?

Letters of Release
Letters of Release are not required. However, if you are seeking a Letter of Release you must email your request to [email protected] including evidence supporting your reasons for relocating away from the area that nominated you in good faith. Submitting a request for a Letter of Release is not a guarantee that this RCB will supply one. We will only supply Letters of Release to those nominees who have clearly demonstrated genuine efforts to relocate to, and find employment in, the Far South Coast region.
Please note that processing of applications takes precedence over issuing Letters of Release, therefore Letters of Release may take up to three months to be issued. 

Cheers


----------



## palathi

So I have some 10+ rejection mail in my inbox from seek when I applied in this region.. Also I have an email from some job agencies saying they will let me know when they get any opening in this region.. But nothing happens since then.. When asked they said me no opening as of now

I have no jobs or offers currently but some calls I received..


----------



## kittu8992

palathi said:


> Can some one please help me.. I have received 489 from far south coast.. But not getting any jobs here from past 2 months.. Wrote to rda on my issue of not getting jobs and what needs to be done but no reply.. What can I do now? I am getting calls from other regional areas but then scared to move with out release letter. What can be done


Hi Palathi,
If you received 10 interview calls in two months then there are opp for you to get a job. Just concentrate on the reason for rejection so that you can grab the next one.

Can you help me with your job code.


----------



## Swap99neel

Any way to check current status of an application?


----------



## palathi

It is 261112..some said they need pr guys.. And some for some other like not matching with exact skills.. But from past 2-3 weeks I hardly get any opening posted in this region.. Any help on that.. I searched in indeed, jora and seek.. I even modified my resume as it support.. No luck still


----------



## bjouana

*SA Information*

Hello everyone,
for those migrating to SA, here is some useful information based on our experience moving.
Hope this can be useful to people.
lifeinadelaide_com_au (replace the underscores _ with dot .)
Cheers.


----------



## N00N

Swap99neel said:


> Congratulations N00N.
> Do you have any information in your grant papers about regions?


Hi, It is 8539, " Regional or low population growth metropolitan area of Australia."


----------



## amandeepkaur

Hi 
I'm currently studying master's in Tasmania . I wanted to work at Melbourne during vacations. If I work at Melbourne during summer break do I lose the regional area 5 points ?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jankoman

N00N said:


> Hi, It is 8539, " Regional or low population growth metropolitan area of Australia."


So what does that mean? What definition of 8539 applies to you?

This one?
Granted on or after 16 November 2019: Definition in place on 16 November 2019 – Migration (LIN 19/217: Regional Areas

*Big question is:* Can you move to other regional areas in Australia, or do you need to stay in the state that sponsored you for 2 years.


----------



## rituskamboj

Hey Friends, ANy update???


----------



## Zsu

Hi all,

CO contact received today.
Requesting spouse's english skill (functional) + proof of employment from 3rd party (e.g bank statements of the received salary or superannuation funds) for the claimed period (8+ years).


----------



## Uday C Raj

Zsu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO contact received today.
> Requesting spouse's english skill (functional) + proof of employment from 3rd party (e.g bank statements of the received salary or superannuation funds) for the claimed period (8+ years).


Its quite common that CO asks for this details, Nothing to worry if every thing is genuine. Provide all the required details.


----------



## Realy85

Zsu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO contact received today.
> Requesting spouse's english skill (functional) + proof of employment from 3rd party (e.g bank statements of the received salary or superannuation funds) for the claimed period (8+ years).


When did you lodge your visa??


----------



## Zsu

Realy85 said:


> When did you lodge your visa??


Occupation: Engineering Manager
work exp: 8+years experience
Age: 40+
Total points: 55+10 (65)

IELTS 7 9/30/2017
AIM Skill asses. 10/3/2018
EOI 489 (NT) 2/19/2019 (cancelled)
EOI 489 (SA) 7/4/2019
ITA 489 (SA) 8/16/2019
Visa 489 lodg. 8/29/2019
PCC 8/28/2019
Health Check 9/11/2019
Visa 489 grant ?
First Entry ?


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Thanksyou friends for all your support, i have got grant today


----------



## Realy85

rituskamboj said:


> Thanksyou friends for all your support, i have got grant today


Congrats.... When did you lodge your visa. Please share your timeline and occupation. Celebrate and remember us and pray for us too.


----------



## Aj12345

Hi All, 

Any one who is waiting for 489 visa nominated by Tasmania since June 2019. 

We lodged our visa on June 2019 and we are still waiting for the visa grant. Looking at the current trend where the visa is being granted within 3 months , i am worried as it is taking longer for our visa grant.


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Thanksyou so much. and yes i cannot forget the everyday struggle to get updates.

All the best everyone

My timelines are below:-

Lodged 2nd Sep 2019
Grant Received 4th Dec 2019
Job Code-Software Tester
Points-70+10
For SA 489



Realy85 said:


> Congrats.... When did you lodge your visa. Please share your timeline and occupation. Celebrate and remember us and pray for us too.


----------



## palathi

any one moved from far south coast nsw after 2,3 months to different regional area? i didnt get any job still..however my hubby got a job from adelaide as software engineer and was asked to complete some pre employment checks before the joining in jan 2020.. we are planning to write to rda and ask them what can be done..there was no single response for any of my emails till date..also i tried going to their office physically in nowra but it was secured with closed gate/door and when called they said i need to write to them an email for appointment..and there was no response of the email for appointment as well..we are running out of money too to meet expenses and need a job urgently..ant help on how to get a release letter and how to move?


----------



## khirve

Swap99neel said:


> Any way to check current status of an application?


I think only agents can do that. Not sure


----------



## Zsu

palathi said:


> any one moved from far south coast nsw after 2,3 months to different regional area? i didnt get any job still..however my hubby got a job from adelaide as software engineer and was asked to complete some pre employment checks before the joining in jan 2020.. we are planning to write to rda and ask them what can be done..there was no single response for any of my emails till date..also i tried going to their office physically in nowra but it was secured with closed gate/door and when called they said i need to write to them an email for appointment..and there was no response of the email for appointment as well..we are running out of money too to meet expenses and need a job urgently..ant help on how to get a release letter and how to move?




Hi, I think you should contact a MARA agent as soon as possible and ask for advice!
I don't think that here in this forum anyone can provide you exact information, since none of us is MARA agent, but most of us are still offshore and wating for the grant. 

I hope that your situtation will be solved soon and you get a job (anything at the moment).


----------



## Swap99neel

Palathi - here on this forum, there are mainly visa aspirants. There are few people who already got visa and provide guidance based on their experience. You may get some idea here, but still, better to connect MARA agent or lawyer at your place.


----------



## Adelaidean

guys! I am planning to take 10,000 AUD to Australia when I get the grant. I am wondering what is the best way to transfer this much amount from here.
1. Is it better to take this amount as a cash with my self?
OR
2. I should open a foreign currency account and then after reaching to Australia I open an account there and transfer this amount from one account to another via online banking. Though banks charge worse exchange rates, I will be at loss. Technical problems can also cause issues...

I will be grateful if someone has been through all this and can explain and recommend what to do.


----------



## shadow747

palathi said:


> any one moved from far south coast nsw after 2,3 months to different regional area? i didnt get any job still..however my hubby got a job from adelaide as software engineer and was asked to complete some pre employment checks before the joining in jan 2020.. we are planning to write to rda and ask them what can be done..there was no single response for any of my emails till date..also i tried going to their office physically in nowra but it was secured with closed gate/door and when called they said i need to write to them an email for appointment..and there was no response of the email for appointment as well..we are running out of money too to meet expenses and need a job urgently..ant help on how to get a release letter and how to move?


Hi, you do not require any release papers. You can move within regional ares. Many people that were not able to get jobs moved out of particular area to different regional area. Nowhere it's mentioned that you have stay in same place which assigned you the visa if you re read your visa.


----------



## Zsu

Adelaidean said:


> guys! I am planning to take 10,000 AUD to Australia when I get the grant. I am wondering what is the best way to transfer this much amount from here.
> 1. Is it better to take this amount as a cash with my self?
> OR
> 2. I should open a foreign currency account and then after reaching to Australia I open an account there and transfer this amount from one account to another via online banking. Though banks charge worse exchange rates, I will be at loss. Technical problems can also cause issues...
> 
> I will be grateful if someone has been through all this and can explain and recommend what to do.



I will do like this: open a debit bank account from offshore at an Australian bank (I haven't decided yet which one), then transfer the money to my Australian bank account via transfervise. After your arrival, you shold go into the bank with your passport and activate the bank account + order a bankcard. Of course, you should take some AUD in cash with you as well.


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Hi ,

Once you receive grant , you can open australian Bank Account from here and can activate it once u reach there.



Adelaidean said:


> guys! I am planning to take 10,000 AUD to Australia when I get the grant. I am wondering what is the best way to transfer this much amount from here.
> 1. Is it better to take this amount as a cash with my self?
> OR
> 2. I should open a foreign currency account and then after reaching to Australia I open an account there and transfer this amount from one account to another via online banking. Though banks charge worse exchange rates, I will be at loss. Technical problems can also cause issues...
> 
> I will be grateful if someone has been through all this and can explain and recommend what to do.


----------



## mailgrvc

shadow747 said:


> Hi, you do not require any release papers. You can move within regional ares. Many people that were not able to get jobs moved out of particular area to different regional area. Nowhere it's mentioned that you have stay in same place which assigned you the visa if you re read your visa.


Do you know anybody who has done that and managed to secure 887 without any issues? I agree there is nothing on the grant letter but during the invite stage we have submitted a written commitment to the state.


----------



## palathi

yes i too need to know the same.


----------



## Swap99neel

Anyone received grant?


----------



## Realy85

No update so far.... I guess...


----------



## Adelaidean

Zsu said:


> I will do like this: open a debit bank account from offshore at an Australian bank (I haven't decided yet which one), then transfer the money to my Australian bank account via transfervise. After your arrival, you shold go into the bank with your passport and activate the bank account + order a bankcard. Of course, you should take some AUD in cash with you as well.


Thank you for your reply.
I understand that I will open a foreign currency account in my home country, however, do I also need to open a foreign currency account in an Australian bank? or that should be a normal Australian currency account?


----------



## Adelaidean

rituskamboj said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Once you receive grant , you can open australian Bank Account from here and can activate it once u reach there.


Thank you for your reply.
Can you recommend any bank in Australia for Adelaide residents?


----------



## PriyaRoshan

Hi Everyone,

My husband received 489 NSW Riverina invite on 5th September 2019
Medical : 30th October 2019
PCC: 23rd October 2019
Visa Lodged - 15th October 2019


Still no update on CO, status is Received for almost 2 months now. 

Timeline:

ANZCO : ICT Business Analyst 261111
489 NSW Riverina
Age: 25 pts
PTE: 20pts
Education : 15
Experience: 15pts
Total: 75pts ( + 5 pts state) = 80 pts


----------



## Zsu

Adelaidean said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I understand that I will open a foreign currency account in my home country, however, do I also need to open a foreign currency account in an Australian bank? or that should be a normal Australian currency account?


No. In Hungary it works like this: If you have a visa grant, you can open an AUD account in Australia online. You can send the money via transferwise to any bank account including you own Australian one.
You make the conversation via Transferwise. You have to make a transferwise account, than initiate the bank transfer. Then you will transfer the money in your home currency to a transferwise bank account in your contry, than transferwise convert the money to AUD and send it to an Australian transferwise account, and then send the money to your AUD account. The advantage is that the exchange rate is better, compared to the case, that you send the money directly.

I might write it down complicately, so please check Transferwise website 
tranferwise.com


----------



## Adelaidean

Zsu said:


> No. In Hungary it works like this: If you have a visa grant, you can open an AUD account in Australia online. You can send the money via transferwise to any bank account including you own Australian one.
> You make the conversation via Transferwise. You have to make a transferwise account, than initiate the bank transfer. Then you will transfer the money in your home currency to a transferwise bank account in your contry, than transferwise convert the money to AUD and send it to an Australian transferwise account, and then send the money to your AUD account. The advantage is that the exchange rate is better, compared to the case, that you send the money directly.
> 
> I might write it down complicately, so please check Transferwise website
> tranferwise.com


Thank you for such an important information. I checked the transferwise.com but unfortunately no one can send money from Pakistan via transferwise.
The exchange rate what makes me worried because here Banks will not accept dollars deposit into my foreign currency account, I have to deposit local currenyc or convert money in my bank account to USD via bank. So the bank will apply the worse exchange rate possible to it. After that when I transfer money dircetly from my foreign currency account to Australian account, then Australian bank will apply worse exchange rate on it. So eventually it will cost me a lot. Though transferwise would have been such a great option if it would work in my country.
That is why I am thinking what if I convert my local currency to AUD from some good money exchange and then take AUD as cash with me via airports and after reaching Australia I go to the bank and deposit it there. Not sure what to do. Just confused.
Thanks once again for your valuable input.


----------



## Swap99neel

You can carry limited amount with you. Still if you want go in that way then think about traveller's cheque or travel card.
By the way, why Pak currently to U.S. and then U.S. $ to Aus $?
You can straight away go with Pak current Aus $.


----------



## mazerunner2018

Hello All,

Received the Grant email on December 05, 2019  

My Timeline is:

JOB code: 149212 (Customer Service Manager)
Skill Assessment (VETASSESS): May 2018
IELTS: June 2018 (7.5 Overall)
NT nomination: September 2018
NT nomination rejection: December 2018
IELTS Re-take: January 2019 (8 overall)
SA nomination Filed: February 2019
SA nomination received: March 2019
489 Visa Filed: April 2019 (23rd to be precise)
489 Grant: December 2019
IED: December 05, 2020

Regional Area condition mentioned on Visa and as per new definition of regional, I can move to Perth and Gold Coast too but I am planning to move to my nominating State, South Australia, as I dont want any issue with 887 Visa later.


----------



## Jagornot

After just over a year, got my SA489 visa granted on 5th Dec.
Timeline:
Job code: 232411
EOI submitted to SA with 80 points: July 2018
ITA received: October 2018
Visa lodged: December 1, 2018
CO contact for employer reference letters: May 22, 2019
Replied: May 30, 2019
Visa granted: Dec 5, 2019
IED: December 5, 2020


----------



## samtam21

Jagornot said:


> After just over a year, got my SA489 visa granted on 5th Dec.
> Timeline:
> Job code: 232411
> EOI submitted to SA with 80 points: July 2018
> ITA received: October 2018
> Visa lodged: December 1, 2018
> CO contact for employer reference letters: May 22, 2019
> Replied: May 30, 2019
> Visa granted: Dec 5, 2019
> IED: December 5, 2020


Congrats... was there any specific reason for asking about reference letter by CO? I mean, did CO ask for reference letter again due to company letter head issue? or other reason?


----------



## Jagornot

samtam21 said:


> Congrats... was there any specific reason for asking about reference letter by CO? I mean, did CO ask for reference letter again due to company letter head issue? or other reason?


Thanks.

Yes, one of my previous employer doesn't provide reference letter and another one didn't have the direct number of HR personnel who signed it (they don't provide that info either). So I just uploaded email correspondence from both these employers where they had stated that they do not provide that info.


----------



## khirve

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received the Grant email on December 05, 2019
> 
> My Timeline is:
> 
> JOB code: 149212 (Customer Service Manager)
> Skill Assessment (VETASSESS): May 2018
> IELTS: June 2018 (7.5 Overall)
> NT nomination: September 2018
> NT nomination rejection: December 2018
> IELTS Re-take: January 2019 (8 overall)
> SA nomination Filed: February 2019
> SA nomination received: March 2019
> 489 Visa Filed: April 2019 (23rd to be precise)
> 489 Grant: December 2019
> IED: December 05, 2020
> 
> Regional Area condition mentioned on Visa and as per new definition of regional, I can move to Perth and Gold Coast too but I am planning to move to my nominating State, South Australia, as I dont want any issue with 887 Visa later.



Congrats !!


----------



## Realy85

Congrats to all and i think they are clearing all the backlogs.


----------



## Pvn14

Congratulations guys!!
Any idea from when does the holiday season start in dec ? They won’t be processing applications during that period?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18

Pvn14 said:


> Congratulations guys!!
> Any idea from when does the holiday season start in dec ? They won’t be processing applications during that period?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20 Dec to 5 jan

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JDLI

Hi Guys

I am looking to study a course in QLD

as I am holding 489, Am I eligible for subsidised rate? or where can I findout this? 

Any idea?


----------



## samtam21

Pvn14 said:


> Congratulations guys!!
> Any idea from when does the holiday season start in dec ? They won’t be processing applications during that period?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dec 25 & 26 will be their National Public Holiday.. Source: australia.gov.au
State level holidays are different


----------



## mailgrvc

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am looking to study a course in QLD
> 
> as I am holding 489, Am I eligible for subsidised rate? or where can I findout this?
> 
> Any idea?


If you are planning for graduate or post-graduate studies then, unfortunately, you'll be treated as an international student and have to pay international student fee which is really high.


----------



## JDLI

mailgrvc said:


> If you are planning for graduate or post-graduate studies then, unfortunately, you'll be treated as an international student and have to pay international student fee which is really high.


Hi 

its just a Certificate III course


----------



## nsleamon

JDLI said:


> Hi
> 
> its just a Certificate III course


Have u communicated with TAFE (located nearby u)?.....Special discounted prices are tagged against a few courses. SA and NSW provide subsidized course fees for 489 visa holders who want to study in TAFE in thr respective regions which I came to know from a senior... have no idea about QLD though.....Requesting the experts to shear thr thought on this.......


----------



## Adelaidean

Swap99neel said:


> You can carry limited amount with you. Still if you want go in that way then think about traveller's cheque or travel card.
> By the way, why Pak currently to U.S. and then U.S. $ to Aus $?
> You can straight away go with Pak current Aus $.


Actually I have to first open a foreign currency account and from that account I will be able to transfer payment to Australian account.
From local currency account we cannot send money out side of country.
and banks here offer 5 to 6 foreign currencies for opening an account which does not include AUD. So the best would be to open an account in USD currency.


----------



## NewbieAdelaide

Occupation: Restaurant Manager 
work exp: 3years experience Age: 27Total points: 60+10 (70)
PTE 80 7/30/2019 Vetasses Skill asses. 08/3/2019 EOI 489 (SA) 08/20/2019 Visa 489 lodg. 9/20/2019 PCC 9/20/2019 Health Check 9/25/2019 
All my documents have been uploaded and don’t think I am missing any documents.
When can I expect my grant?


----------



## Swap99neel

NewbieAdelaide - what is the status of your application? Is CO assigned to your case?


----------



## NewbieAdelaide

Swap99neel said:


> NewbieAdelaide - what is the status of your application? Is CO assigned to your case?


Not yet. It just shows received.


----------



## Realy85

When did you lodge your visa


----------



## NewbieAdelaide

Realy85 said:


> When did you lodge your visa


20th September 2019


----------



## Swap99neel

Time to grant visa is unpredictable. However, it depends on your documentation and how complicated your case is.
Received status indicates that case has not yet picked up for processing.


----------



## NewbieAdelaide

Swap99neel said:


> Time to grant visa is unpredictable. However, it depends on your documentation and how complicated your case is.
> Received status indicates that case has not yet picked up for processing.


I have submitted all documents- form 80,ITR,pay slips.medicals.PCC,employement verifications from employers.Hoping to hear soon from them. Is there a tracker for everyone where we can track people who have applied for 489?


----------



## Swap99neel

NewbieAdelaide - take a long breath and enjoy life. All the people on this forum have submitted all the documents. Do not go into tracking the status mode. That will raise your frustration level. You will come to know once you receive grant. If you still have queries, read this forum. You will get answers to almost all the questions. Cheers buddy.


----------



## Realy85

Hey newbie
What do you mean by employment verification?? I thought that dha verifies the employment but not you. Can you please elaborate with what you meant


----------



## NewbieAdelaide

Swap99neel said:


> NewbieAdelaide - take a long breath and enjoy life. All the people on this forum have submitted all the documents. Do not go into tracking the status mode. That will raise your frustration level. You will come to know once you receive grant. If you still have queries, read this forum. You will get answers to almost all the questions. Cheers buddy.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Neel1505

Hi Everyone 
I had lodged my 489 application on 10 October 2018 for NSW riverina for agriculture technician with 65 points.and submitted all the docs except spouse PTE score.On the date of 21 of january 2019 I have contacted by case officer requesting my same name change, certified copy of my son's birth certificate and my wife's PTE score..than I submitted all that documents on the same date except my wife's score of PTE and requested for second VAC to case officer on 
mail. The current status of my application is further assessment. I am waiting and it's been 14 months now.
Kindly advice me on my case.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Agronomist

Neel1505 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I had lodged my 489 application on 10 October 2018 for NSW riverina for agriculture technician with 65 points.and submitted all the docs except spouse PTE score.On the date of 21 of january 2019 I have contacted by case officer requesting my same name change, certified copy of my son's birth certificate and my wife's PTE score..than I submitted all that documents on the same date except my wife's score of PTE and requested for second VAC to case officer on
> mail. The current status of my application is further assessment. I am waiting and it's been 14 months now.
> Kindly advice me on my case.
> Thanks in advance.


what's your point breakup ? 
Any Employment verification done ?


----------



## Neel1505

Employment verification not done yet and my points are Age:30,PTE:0,Education:15,State nomination:10,Experience:10 Total:65
Please advice me because your valuable advice will make my way.


----------



## GSM82

Neel1505 said:


> Employment verification not done yet and my points are Age:30,PTE:0,Education:15,State nomination:10,Experience:10 Total:65
> Please advice me because your valuable advice will make my way.


Contact DHA about your case.


----------



## Neel1505

Is there any particular email I'd to contact DHA ?


----------



## Neel1505

Agronomist said:


> Neel1505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> I had lodged my 489 application on 10 October 2018 for NSW riverina for agriculture technician with 65 points.and submitted all the docs except spouse PTE score.On the date of 21 of january 2019 I have contacted by case officer requesting my same name change, certified copy of my son's birth certificate and my wife's PTE score..than I submitted all that documents on the same date except my wife's score of PTE and requested for second VAC to case officer on
> mail. The current status of my application is further assessment. I am waiting and it's been 14 months now.
> Kindly advice me on my case.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your point breakup ?
> Any Employment verification done ?
Click to expand...

Dear Agronomist please give your valuable suggestions...


----------



## Swap99neel

On 4th Dec, rituskamboj informed about grant. After that, no update for last 9 days. 😢


----------



## Agronomist

Neel1505 said:


> Dear Agronomist please give your valuable suggestions...


Have you paid second VAC ?

You should contact DHA and ask them about your status, as you have already crossed mentioned timeline for 489.


----------



## Neel1505

Agronomist said:


> Neel1505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Agronomist please give your valuable suggestions...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you paid second VAC ?
> 
> You should contact DHA and ask them about your status, as you have already crossed mentioned timeline for 489.
Click to expand...

No, case officer didn't generate invoice and I am waiting for it..
Tell me the correct procedure that how can we pay second VAC..? Also Please give me suggestions about how can I contact DHA..?


----------



## nishant.trisal

Did anyone else receive the 489 grant/CO Contact? Any update guys?


----------



## Ashish_6891

*489 Job Query*

Hello Friends,

Please help understand if I can move to SA (Adelaide) with my current job if my employer agrees?

Can I work under my current employer? Will that justify the PR 887 VISA condition in future if I work from Adelaide?

Do I need to continue my current job as a contractor or what is the procedure to continue the same job after moving to Adelaide SA on 489 VISA.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nishant.trisal

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Please help understand if I can move to SA (Adelaide) with my current job if my employer agrees?
> 
> Can I work under my current employer? Will that justify the PR 887 VISA condition in future if I work from Adelaide?
> 
> Do I need to continue my current job as a contractor or what is the procedure to continue the same job after moving to Adelaide SA on 489 VISA.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you get 489 visa sponsored by SA, you can stay anywhere in SA including Adelaide. Also, you can work in any occupation in any company once you are there. If your current employer agrees to move you there with the same role it'll be the ideal scenario since you wouldn't have to start job search again once you land there.

Now, subsequently, in your case, to be eligible for 887 Visa, you would need to stay in SA(Any place) for a minimum of 2 years and be employed for atleast one.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## angel103

Hi All,

I have received NT nominations for 489 for Accountants (General)221111, however, I did not realised that the skill assessment on EOI is External Auditor, then I was not able to change the skill assessment on EOI beforae NT nominate me. Then my agent advised me to go with the EOI skill - External Auditor. However, the work experience I claimed 5pts is Tax Accountant.
Do you think should I continue lodge my application?
CC welcome


----------



## Ashish_6891

nishant.trisal said:


> If you get 489 visa sponsored by SA, you can stay anywhere in SA including Adelaide. Also, you can work in any occupation in any company once you are there. If your current employer agrees to move you there with the same role it'll be the ideal scenario since you wouldn't have to start job search again once you land there.
> 
> Now, subsequently, in your case, to be eligible for 887 Visa, you would need to stay in SA(Any place) for a minimum of 2 years and be employed for atleast one.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


Thanks for the reply. This is helpful!

My office has a sub-office in Victoria, Hence the payslips may show the Victoria Address. Will those be counted as proof of me working in the SA regional area?

I mean how will I be able to prove that 1 year I have worked in the regional area when my company has no office there and I'll be working from home all the time.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## nishant.trisal

Ashish_6891 said:


> nishant.trisal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you get 489 visa sponsored by SA, you can stay anywhere in SA including Adelaide. Also, you can work in any occupation in any company once you are there. If your current employer agrees to move you there with the same role it'll be the ideal scenario since you wouldn't have to start job search again once you land there.
> 
> Now, subsequently, in your case, to be eligible for 887 Visa, you would need to stay in SA(Any place) for a minimum of 2 years and be employed for atleast one.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. This is helpful!
> 
> My office has a sub-office in Victoria, Hence the payslips may show the Victoria Address. Will those be counted as proof of me working in the SA regional area?
> 
> I mean how will I be able to prove that 1 year I have worked in the regional area when my company has no office there and I'll be working from home all the time.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
Click to expand...

If the office is located in Victoria, then the work done there willl not be counted as eligible for the 887 visa even if you work from home in SA. To claim eligible work exp when you apply for 887 visa, your office needs to be based out of SA. 

What you can do is to move to Australia within the same role as a transfer done by your company and then while you are there change jobs to a local employer. Make sure you do a thorough job search and enough options are available for your job profile there.


----------



## Realy85

One SA grant reported today after one year of lodgement.


----------



## samtam21

If Application Status showing ‘Received’, does it mean that processing of file has not been started? What’s the status currently reflects when processing starts?
Also, can status be changed from ‘Received’ to ‘Finalised’ directly?
Seeking clear idea from those also who received direct grant recently


----------



## Swap99neel

I am also looking for the answer.


----------



## nishant.trisal

samtam21 said:


> If Application Status showing ‘Received’, does it mean that processing of file has not been started? What’s the status currently reflects when processing starts?
> Also, can status be changed from ‘Received’ to ‘Finalised’ directly?
> Seeking clear idea from those also who received direct grant recently


Application Status - 'Recieved' means that the department has recieved the documents. It will change to 'Initial Assessment' if a case officer is assigned to you and asks for any additional documents. Once you submit the additional documents asked, it will change to 'Further Assessment'. If the case officer is satisfied with your case and the documents provided, the status will directly change to 'Finalised' and you will recieve a direct grant. For many members here, status has directly changed to 'Finalised'.


----------



## nishant.trisal

Processing time for 489 Visa has changed to 6-9 months.


----------



## Realy85

Let's hope for the best now and hopefully get the grants soon.


----------



## kittu8992

nishant.trisal said:


> samtam21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Application Status showing ‘Received’, does it mean that processing of file has not been started? What’s the status currently reflects when processing starts?
> Also, can status be changed from ‘Received’ to ‘Finalised’ directly?
> Seeking clear idea from those also who received direct grant recently
> 
> 
> 
> Application Status - 'Recieved' means that the department has recieved the documents. It will change to 'Initial Assessment' if a case officer is assigned to you and asks for any additional documents. Once you submit the additional documents asked, it will change to 'Further Assessment'. If the case officer is satisfied with your case and the documents provided, the status will directly change to 'Finalised' and you will recieve a direct grant. For many members here, status has directly changed to 'Finalised'.
Click to expand...

This is in correct if a CO contact happens the visa grant will no longer be direct grant.

Direct grant is considered when there is no CO contact and Visa is granted.


----------



## sc123!

*Waiting in anticipation *

Hi Everyone,

I lodged 489 SA Regional visa on 15th Apr'19 and the status is still "Received" on the website.
I see that the process has been expedited and people are receiving their grants within 2-3 months.
However, it's been more than 8 months and there has been no contact from CO. My employer has also not received any communication from DHA.

I am worried 

How does the DHA do employment verification? Who do they contact? I am not sure where is my application stuck?


----------



## samtam21

Did DHA start their holiday? Any idea?


----------



## samtam21

Make a soft inquiry after passing 9th month


----------



## sc123!

How do I enquire reg my application? Is there any email/phone no?

Also, the application went out through my agent, although I have exported the details of my application.


----------



## samtam21

sc123! said:


> How do I enquire reg my application? Is there any email/phone no?
> 
> Also, the application went out through my agent, although I have exported the details of my application.


If it’s submitted through agent, better to make inquiry through them. 
Actually they are less likely to respond unless normal processing time has expired


----------



## Inintuk

sc123! said:


> How do I enquire reg my application? Is there any email/phone no?
> 
> Also, the application went out through my agent, although I have exported the details of my application.




Please can someone help me out. 

I applied through an agent. If i export my application will my agent be aware? Will it affect him being contacted if CO needs more documents or information? 

If no to the above questions, how do i export my application so i can monitor my process.


----------



## NB

Inintuk said:


> Please can someone help me out.
> 
> I applied through an agent. If i export my application will my agent be aware? Will it affect him being contacted if CO needs more documents or information?
> 
> If no to the above questions, how do i export my application so i can monitor my process.


To import the application you will need a lot of details from the agent
So it is better to let the agent know that you are creating a mirror account just to monitor

You have to create an Immiaccount in your name nd import the application using the data given to you by the agent

Cheers


----------



## Realy85

NB said:


> Inintuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please can someone help me out.
> 
> I applied through an agent. If i export my application will my agent be aware? Will it affect him being contacted if CO needs more documents or information?
> 
> If no to the above questions, how do i export my application so i can monitor my process.
> 
> 
> 
> To import the application you will need a lot of details from the agent
> So it is better to let the agent know that you are creating a mirror account just to monitor
> 
> You have to create an Immiaccount in your name nd import the application using the data given to you by the agent
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


No. To import application you only need application TXN no. Then you can create your mirror account. I did it and my agent doesn't know about it. But i am not doing anything in that account as it is better that your agent does everything for you. Have faith in them. But you will get details of what has been attached in your account.


----------



## Inintuk

Realy85 said:


> No. To import application you only need application TXN no. Then you can create your mirror account. I did it and my agent doesn't know about it. But i am not doing anything in that account as it is better that your agent does everything for you. Have faith in them. But you will get details of what has been attached in your account.


Thanks for the reply. I Trust my agent, just that he is slow in giving me feedbacks. Maybe i am too anxious. God help me.

Can you please guide me on the steps to create a mirror account?


----------



## Realy85

Inintuk said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. To import application you only need application TXN no. Then you can create your mirror account. I did it and my agent doesn't know about it. But i am not doing anything in that account as it is better that your agent does everything for you. Have faith in them. But you will get details of what has been attached in your account.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I Trust my agent, just that he is slow in giving me feedbacks. Maybe i am too anxious. God help me.
> 
> Can you please guide me on the steps to create a mirror account?
Click to expand...

Yes sure
Do you have you application no. It starts with EG...... All characters.
Then on the immiaccount create new account. By giving your email addres and all the details. Then after you have created there will be an option to import account. Click on that and enter that application no. Then you are set to go.


----------



## Swap99neel

Any update friends?


----------



## samtam21

Swap99neel said:


> Any update friends?


Very few grants reported in immitracker during last 2 weeks


----------



## Realy85

Hopefully bundle of updates come after a year in 2020 🤗🤗


----------



## Swap99neel

In hope to get news soon.


----------



## Realy85

Swap99neel said:


> In hope to get news soon.


Definitely dear. Fingers crossed. 

I am also sailing in the same boat. We need good news too.


----------



## sc123!

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how do we call DHA Australia? My visa has crossed its max processing timeline.
All contact options online lead to VFS or Australian High Commission and I don't think they will entertain visa inquiries.

I have heard lot of people are able to call them. Any idea?


----------



## NB

sc123! said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how do we call DHA Australia? My visa has crossed its max processing timeline.
> All contact options online lead to VFS or Australian High Commission and I don't think they will entertain visa inquiries.
> 
> I have heard lot of people are able to call them. Any idea?


From within Australia
Telephone: 131 881
Monday to Friday 9am to 5pm
Our Global Service Centre is closed on Australian National Public Holidays (New Year's Day, Australia Day, Good Friday, Easter Monday, Anzac Day, Christmas Day and Boxing Day).
Be aware that Mondays are our peak days for calls and you may need to wait longer to speak to an operator.

Don’t expect any reply other then it’s under processing 

Cheers


----------



## GSM82

Hello Guys!

Just received my grant after 110 days!!!

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## samtam21

GSM82 said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Just received my grant after 110 days!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your help!


Congrats.. please share your timeline


----------



## GSM82

samtam21 said:


> Congrats.. please share your timeline


ANZSCO Code 263111

ACS Applied - 15/12/2017
ACS Results - 09/02/2018
PTE-A - 3rd Attempt - L83 R90 S90 W88
489 SA - EOI 80 Points - 18/06/2019
489 SA - ITA - 17/08/2019
489 SA - Visa Lodged - 18/09/2019
489 SA - Medicals and PCC - 30/09/2019
489 SA - Visa Grant - 06/01/2020 

// Age 25 - BSc 15 - XP 10 - PTE 20 \\


----------



## Swap99neel

Congratulations friend.


----------



## raj2friendly

Congratulations


----------



## account444

Hi guys, I've applied for 189 visa (with my wife as the secondary applicant) on May 1st, 2019. My status is still shown as "Pending", meaning no visa officer has yet picked up my application. My medical was also done around July/Aug 2019, without any issue.

How long do I have to wait for the grant?


----------



## khirve

GSM82 said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Just received my grant after 110 days!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your help!




Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Hamid Mehmood

Congratulations dear!


----------



## NB

account444 said:


> Hi guys, I've applied for 189 visa (with my wife as the secondary applicant) on May 1st, 2019. My status is still shown as "Pending", meaning no visa officer has yet picked up my application. My medical was also done around July/Aug 2019, without any issue.
> 
> How long do I have to wait for the grant?


This is the thread for 489 visa applications 

Post in the correct thread for credible response

Cheers


----------



## syedahsun

GSM82 said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Just received my grant after 110 days!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your help!


Congrats. Can you please tell what employment support documents you had attached with your application? like Bank Statements?


----------



## GSM82

syedahsun said:


> Congrats. Can you please tell what employment support documents you had attached with your application? like Bank Statements?


Docs provided:

- Bank statements - 1 per semester
- Income Tax Statement - 1 for each year
- Social Security Statement containing all payments since 2010
- Reference letters from each company.
- Payslips - 2 per semester
- Work contracts

Thats it.

Cheers!


----------



## Ashish_6891

*Visa wait??*

Hi Friends, I applied for VISA on 2nd Sep 2018 and had first CO contact on 7th Dec 2018 asking for medical results and I got the medical done same day. The Medical Examination status shows "Finalized" as informed by my Lawyer. 

Any suggestions or inputs how soon I shall expect the VISA, May be I am being too anxious but this has been a long wait till now and each day double folds the tension and stress level.

Please suggest, Thanks!


----------



## Swap99neel

2018? Are you waiting for more than a year?


----------



## Ashish_6891

Swap99neel said:


> 2018? Are you waiting for more than a year?


Apologies Bro, Its 2019 for both Application filing Date and CO contact Date.


----------



## Swap99neel

Visa grant depends on your case and paperwork.


----------



## Jarot

Ashish brother I applied on 14th aug 19 still waiting for grant 
We can't help it have to wait because this is the only thing we can do so hope we will get granted soon


----------



## Zsu

Jarot said:


> Ashish brother I applied on 14th aug 19 still waiting for grant
> We can't help it have to wait because this is the only thing we can do so hope we will get granted soon


Hi, 
January is still school holiday, so probably we can expect more activity from the COs in February.


----------



## sharfuazam

*Can apply for visa 489 with competent english*

Age-30, education -15, experience - 5 total I'm getting 50 points. Rather these I'm getting 15 points for state nomination.


----------



## meek23

Hi everyone. My partner is the main applicant, he is already a NZ Citizen but had to apply for visa 489 for us to get more points. We applied October 2019, uploaded all documents and medical. No contact from CO yet and status is still “received”. I’m his dependent and currently on a visa 457. Both our bridging visas are not active. 

I’m exhausted with my current job and thinking of resigning from my employer, that would give me 60 days to still stay in the country. If I leave before 60 days and my visa gets cancelled while I’m already out of the country, will this impact our visa 489 application? Given the fact that I wasn’t in Australia unlawfully because I left before the 60 days. 

Also, another option is to go back to NZ to get my citizenship. I’m a NZ permanent resident, so if I go back and wait for another 5 yrs I become a citizen and can work in Australia on a contract basis. I’m sharing this because as of today here is the timeline we are looking at for AU citizenship:

October 2019- Visa 489 lodged
2020- approval (potential)
2022- apply for PR
2024- ? PR approval
2025- apply for citizenship
2027- citizenship grant?

Roughly 7 years from now. It’s depressing to see the timeline and who knows processing might take longer as years pass by. Any advice? Sorry for the long post


----------



## Realy85

sharfuazam said:


> Age-30, education -15, experience - 5 total I'm getting 50 points. Rather these I'm getting 15 points for state nomination.


Now 489 sub class is closed and hence can't apply. Rather try for 491 visa that gives you 15 points for state nomination if you fulfill all other conditions.


----------



## nishant.trisal

Hi Guys. Any more grants?


----------



## Realy85

No grant after 15 Jan. Probably they halted 489 and are aligned towards 190 and 189.


----------



## Ashish_6891

*489 visa grant*



Jarot said:


> Ashish brother I applied on 14th aug 19 still waiting for grant
> We can't help it have to wait because this is the only thing we can do so hope we will get granted soon


Hello All, Thanks for you help & support. I got my VISA Grant last week. You guys are amazing!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## nishant.trisal

Ashish_6891 said:


> Jarot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashish brother I applied on 14th aug 19 still waiting for grant
> We can't help it have to wait because this is the only thing we can do so hope we will get granted soon
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All, Thanks for you help & support. I got my VISA Grant last week. You guys are amazing!!
> 
> Cheers!!!
Click to expand...

Congrats Ashish!


----------



## Realy85

Congrats... Hopefully we also get the grant soon.


----------



## _enkay_

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hello All, Thanks for you help & support. I got my VISA Grant last week. You guys are amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


Hi Ashish,

Congratulations on the grant.

Could you please share your time line, job profile etc...

Thanks


----------



## Ashish_6891

*489 visa grant*



_enkay_ said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Congratulations on the grant.
> 
> Could you please share your time line, job profile etc...
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Again All!!

ANZSCO Code 313112 - ICT Customer Support Officer.

IELTS - Jan 2017 - 7.5 Overall.
ACS Applied - Feb 2019
ACS Results - May 2019
489 SA - ITA - Aug 2019
489 SA - EOI 70 Points - Sep 2019
489 SA - Visa Lodged - Sep 2019
489 SA - Medical - Dec 2019
489 SA - Visa Grant - Jan 2020


----------



## Swap99neel

Ashish - what all the documents have you submitted related to your employment?


----------



## Jarot

Wow congratulations ashish hope to get the same soon 😃


----------



## khirve

Ashish_6891 said:


> Thanks Again All!!
> 
> ANZSCO Code 313112 - ICT Customer Support Officer.
> 
> IELTS - Jan 2017 - 7.5 Overall.
> ACS Applied - Feb 2019
> ACS Results - May 2019
> 489 SA - ITA - Aug 2019
> 489 SA - EOI 70 Points - Sep 2019
> 489 SA - Visa Lodged - Sep 2019
> 489 SA - Medical - Dec 2019
> 489 SA - Visa Grant - Jan 2020



Congratulations !!


----------



## Ashish_6891

Swap99neel said:


> Ashish - what all the documents have you submitted related to your employment?


All Jobs Payslips, Exp Letters, Employment Letters, Offer Letters, ITR Forms, Promotion Letters.


----------



## Dtaustralia

The people who have gotten thier grants...what are the ied trends..a year from grant or hc/pcc?


----------



## mrspiggy

Dtaustralia said:


> The people who have gotten thier grants...what are the ied trends..a year from grant or hc/pcc?


A year from date of grant.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dtaustralia

Thank u!!


----------



## fakhruddin

My 4 years struggle to FINALLY get a DIRECT GRANT: :clap2::clap2:

IELTS:
1st Attempt: January 9, 2016 
2nd Attempt: Saturday, January 20, 2018 
3rd Attempt: Saturday, April 21, 2018 

PTE:
1st Attempt: Tuesday, September 4, 2018‎ 
2nd Attempt: ‎Friday, October 5, 2018‎ 
3rd Attempt: Tuesday, January 8, 2019‎  Given up!

ACS Initiated: Sat, May 5, 2018
Add Docs Requested: Mon, Jun 25, 2018
ACS Result: Wed, Jul 4, 2018

EOI Submitted: 29th June 2019
Invitation Received: 23 Aug 2019
Application Submitted: Sun, Sep 8, 2019

With Grace of Allah and His Mercy, hamd and shukar, Direct Grant:
Granted: 22 January 2020 :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hyatian

*Congrats*

First of all ,congrats on ur direct grant
What documents u submitted for your employment?Did u submitt bank statements and pay slips?


----------



## hyatian

fakhruddin said:


> My 4 years struggle to FINALLY get a DIRECT GRANT: :clap2::clap2:
> 
> IELTS:
> 1st Attempt: January 9, 2016
> 2nd Attempt: Saturday, January 20, 2018
> 3rd Attempt: Saturday, April 21, 2018
> 
> PTE:
> 1st Attempt: Tuesday, September 4, 2018‎
> 2nd Attempt: ‎Friday, October 5, 2018‎
> 3rd Attempt: Tuesday, January 8, 2019‎  Given up!
> 
> ACS Initiated: Sat, May 5, 2018
> Add Docs Requested: Mon, Jun 25, 2018
> ACS Result: Wed, Jul 4, 2018
> 
> EOI Submitted: 29th June 2019
> Invitation Received: 23 Aug 2019
> Application Submitted: Sun, Sep 8, 2019
> 
> With Grace of Allah and His Mercy, hamd and shukar, Direct Grant:
> Granted: 22 January 2020 :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats , what documents u submitted as a proof of ur employment?


----------



## _enkay_

fakhruddin said:


> My 4 years struggle to FINALLY get a DIRECT GRANT: :clap2::clap2:
> 
> IELTS:
> 1st Attempt: January 9, 2016
> 2nd Attempt: Saturday, January 20, 2018
> 3rd Attempt: Saturday, April 21, 2018
> 
> PTE:
> 1st Attempt: Tuesday, September 4, 2018‎
> 2nd Attempt: ‎Friday, October 5, 2018‎
> 3rd Attempt: Tuesday, January 8, 2019‎  Given up!
> 
> ACS Initiated: Sat, May 5, 2018
> Add Docs Requested: Mon, Jun 25, 2018
> ACS Result: Wed, Jul 4, 2018
> 
> EOI Submitted: 29th June 2019
> Invitation Received: 23 Aug 2019
> Application Submitted: Sun, Sep 8, 2019
> 
> With Grace of Allah and His Mercy, hamd and shukar, Direct Grant:
> Granted: 22 January 2020 :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations and may god bless you.

Could you please be so kind to share your job code as well as your total points?

Thanks in advance


----------



## muh123

Yes. 1 Year from the date of grant to IED.


----------



## nishant.trisal

Hi Guys. Any more grants? Last grant that I see on IMMI tracker is for a visa lodged on 20th Sept'19.


----------



## Swap99neel

I lodged my case in the last week of August. No update yet.😞


----------



## nishant.trisal

Swap99neel said:


> I lodged my case in the last week of August. No update yet.ðŸ˜ž


 Hope you get the grant soon Swapneel.


----------



## bhupinder0751

fakhruddin said:


> My 4 years struggle to FINALLY get a DIRECT GRANT: :clap2::clap2:
> 
> IELTS:
> 1st Attempt: January 9, 2016
> 2nd Attempt: Saturday, January 20, 2018
> 3rd Attempt: Saturday, April 21, 2018
> 
> PTE:
> 1st Attempt: Tuesday, September 4, 2018‎
> 2nd Attempt: ‎Friday, October 5, 2018‎
> 3rd Attempt: Tuesday, January 8, 2019‎  Given up!
> 
> ACS Initiated: Sat, May 5, 2018
> Add Docs Requested: Mon, Jun 25, 2018
> ACS Result: Wed, Jul 4, 2018
> 
> EOI Submitted: 29th June 2019
> Invitation Received: 23 Aug 2019
> Application Submitted: Sun, Sep 8, 2019
> 
> With Grace of Allah and His Mercy, hamd and shukar, Direct Grant:
> Granted: 22 January 2020 :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulatios dear..Finally your hard work paid off....Anyways you got selected for which state and how many points you had managed to get for your profile ?


----------



## bhupinder0751

Swap99neel said:


> I lodged my case in the last week of August. No update yet.😞


Hope you will get the grant soon as I think right now we are getting the grants for the people who applied in Aug and Sept. anyways how many points you have and when have you get your medical done?


----------



## bhupinder0751

Dtaustralia said:


> The people who have gotten thier grants...what are the ied trends..a year from grant or hc/pcc?


Dear, can you please explain what do you mean by ied trends ?


----------



## bhupinder0751

nishant.trisal said:


> Hi Guys. Any more grants? Last grant that I see on IMMI tracker is for a visa lodged on 20th Sept'19.


Hi Nishant, where can we see this immi tracker ?


----------



## bhupinder0751

Zsu said:


> Hi,
> January is still school holiday, so probably we can expect more activity from the COs in February.


Hi Dear ,

You applied on 8/29/2019, have you received any further updates ?


----------



## nishant.trisal

bhupinder0751 said:


> nishant.trisal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys. Any more grants? Last grant that I see on IMMI tracker is for a visa lodged on 20th Sept'19.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nishant, where can we see this immi tracker ?
Click to expand...

Sign up and look for 489 Visa Tracker:

https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## Dtaustralia

Ied is initial entry date...wanted to understand if ied is nowadays 1year from grant or one year from health check/pcc...got the answer..seems mostly 1 year from grant


----------



## sc123!

Hi All,

I am waiting since April'19. No update yet  All the documents were submitted at the time of application. No CO contact. No idea what's happening.


----------



## Zsu

bhupinder0751 said:


> Hi Dear ,
> 
> You applied on 8/29/2019, have you received any further updates ?



I've got CO contact on 3/Dec requesting further employment evidence (from3rd party) and evidence of spouse's functional english or I should request the invoice.

I 've requested the invoice via my MARA agent on 3/Dec,
collected the requested evidence for employment (bank statements, social contribution report from the state and pension contribution report from the state), which took me a while especially in the middle of the Christmas season  Docs were uploaded on 30/Dec.

So far I have no feedback. I am really expecting and HOPING to receive the invoice in Feb.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kodaan28

Zsu said:


> I've got CO contact on 3/Dec requesting further employment evidence (from3rd party) and evidence of spouse's functional english or I should request the invoice.
> 
> 
> 
> I 've requested the invoice via my MARA agent on 3/Dec,
> 
> collected the requested evidence for employment (bank statements, social contribution report from the state and pension contribution report from the state), which took me a while especially in the middle of the Christmas season  Docs were uploaded on 30/Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have no feedback. I am really expecting and HOPING to receive the invoice in Feb.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


When you told them that you are going Vac2 way did you draft & uploaded a letter giving your consent or only mail communication.?
If only mail I would say draft a letter and upload. 

If it helps below is my timeline from VAC2 till grant..

CO contact:- 15/11/19 for spouse's functional English
Replied:- 8/12/19 giving my consent for invoice rather than functional English, also uploaded a letter stating same to spouse's doc section next day.
Got invoice:- 17/12/19, paid same day.
Grant:- 26/01/2020. (So even after paying vac2 had to wait to wait 40 days).


Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Zsu

kodaan28 said:


> When you told them that you are going Vac2 way did you draft & uploaded a letter giving your consent or only mail communication.?
> If only mail I would say draft a letter and upload.
> 
> If it helps below is my timeline from VAC2 till grant..
> 
> CO contact:- 15/11/19 for spouse's functional English
> Replied:- 8/12/19 giving my consent for invoice rather than functional English, also uploaded a letter stating same to spouse's doc section next day.
> Got invoice:- 17/12/19, paid same day.
> Grant:- 26/01/2020. (So even after paying vac2 had to wait to wait 40 days).
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk




Many thanks for the info. It does not sound well :confused2: 
But at least you have the VISA! I wish I had it too


----------



## kodaan28

Zsu said:


> Many thanks for the info. It does not sound well :confused2:
> 
> But at least you have the VISA! I wish I had it too


You would get it too bro, just have to wait patiently. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28

Waiting time can be 2-3 months, so hang in their mate.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Zsu

kodaan28 said:


> When you told them that you are going Vac2 way did you draft & uploaded a letter giving your consent or only mail communication.?
> If only mail I would say draft a letter and .
> 
> If it helps below is my timeline from VAC2 till grant..
> 
> CO contact:- 15/11/19 for spouse's functional English
> Replied:- 8/12/19 giving my consent for invoice rather than functional English, also uploaded a letter stating same to spouse's doc section next day.
> Got invoice:- 17/12/19, paid same day.
> Grant:- 26/01/2020. (So even after paying vac2 had to wait to wait 40 days).
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Coming back to your question: I have asked my MARA agent, and she confirmed, that re requesting invoice for VAC2 was sent via email and the printout was uploaded too 3weeks ago. So this is not the problem. I guess the longer wating period is the result of the Xmas+summer holiday.


----------



## Swap99neel

Is there any time/days constraint for CO to reply or process the case once you submit the documents CO asked for?


----------



## Zsu

Swap99neel said:


> Is there any time/days constraint for CO to reply or process the case once you submit the documents CO asked for?


What I heard yesterday, that its max 12 weeks but in avarage 6 weeks from the date of submitting the requested documents. But it's not an official info, so might be true or not...


----------



## fakhruddin

SA 80 points.



bhupinder0751 said:


> Congratulatios dear..Finally your hard work paid off....Anyways you got selected for which state and how many points you had managed to get for your profile ?


----------



## fakhruddin

Sure! 261312 80 Points



_enkay_ said:


> Congratulations and may god bless you.
> 
> Could you please be so kind to share your job code as well as your total points?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## fakhruddin

Thanks. I had submitted all that I had.


Employment Letters
Pay Slips
Bank Statemants
ACS Letter
Account Statements
Form 80
Form 1221
Medicals
PCC
Birth Certificate
Aadhar
License




hyatian said:


> First of all ,congrats on ur direct grant
> What documents u submitted for your employment?Did u submitt bank statements and pay slips?


----------



## Dtaustralia

I can see some grants on 1st feb on immitracker...do the dha work on Saturdays too?


----------



## Realy85

Yes one grant reported today for 25 September lodgement for SA and one more for nsw


----------



## Swap99neel

Do we need to show bank balance or financial status for SA 489? Has CO ever asked for the same in the past?


----------



## sidhu.71

Hi,

CO contacted me and request for PCC. I have already submitted 3 PCC with my application like :

- 2 from USA (FBI and State clearance): PCC got in August.
- Indian PCC (got in September) 

VISA Application submitted on 25 Sep, 2019.

My questions are :
- Do I need to take new PCC from USA and India ?
- Do I need to take new PCC from USA only ?
- What is the validity of Indian PCC that I took from Indian Consulate in USA.


----------



## Adelaidean

It seems to me that DHA has slowed down visas grants to avoid coronavirus spreading... In Nov and Dec they were processing visas very quickly, but then they became slower. :confused2: 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/archive/article?itemId=355


----------



## anhad18

Adelaidean said:


> It seems to me that DHA has slowed down visas grants to avoid coronavirus spreading... In Nov and Dec they were processing visas very quickly, but then they became slower. :confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/archive/article?itemId=355


You are right ,

Now 189 is processing fast , however, 190 and 489 is dead slow .



Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant.trisal

Hi1207 said:


> kodaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got CO contact on 3/Dec requesting further employment evidence (from3rd party) and evidence of spouse's functional english or I should request the invoice.
> 
> 
> 
> I 've requested the invoice via my MARA agent on 3/Dec,
> 
> collected the requested evidence for employment (bank statements, social contribution report from the state and pension contribution report from the state), which took me a while especially in the middle of the Christmas season 🙂 Docs were uploaded on 30/Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have no feedback. I am really expecting and HOPING to receive the invoice in Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you told them that you are going Vac2 way did you draft & uploaded a letter giving your consent or only mail communication.?
> If only mail I would say draft a letter and upload.
> 
> If it helps below is my timeline from VAC2 till grant..
> 
> CO contact:- 15/11/19 for spouse's functional English
> Replied:- 8/12/19 giving my consent for invoice rather than functional English, also uploaded a letter stating same to spouse's doc section next day.
> Got invoice:- 17/12/19, paid same day.
> Grant:- 26/01/2020. (So even after paying vac2 had to wait to wait 40 days).
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Sir,
> Case officer asked me for functional English. My wife has PTE overall 32 score (L27,S29,R38,W27). Are this score acceptable ? Kindly advice.
Click to expand...

Functional English requirement - min. 30 score for each of the sections - Speaking, Reading, Writing and Listening. Details are at the link below:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## Swap99neel

489 process is too slow. It's frustrating time period.


----------



## RudraP

Guys,

have a quick questions. Can anyone please help?

CO contacted before few days ago for PCC and medicals of me and my wife, which i submitted yesterday.

Now are there any further changes of any inquiry or any request? Also, in how much time i can expect grant?


----------



## Realy85

Swap99neel said:


> 489 process is too slow. It's frustrating time period.


This week had many grants for September applicants.


----------



## khirve

Realy85 said:


> This week had many grants for September applicants.



Any updates ? any observation ?


----------



## babala87

Hi frnds,

Any update Abt the Sep first week lodgement batch. Any grand this week?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

They have granted to Iranian group. Today only the person who applied on 25 September got grant today.

Even three guys have reported co contact who lodged on 1&2 Oct


----------



## Swap99neel

CO contact. Asked for bank statements.


----------



## Agronomist

Swap99neel said:


> CO contact. Asked for bank statements.


what's your date of lodgement ? How many years of experience you have claimed ?


----------



## Swap99neel

August last week.


----------



## Swap99neel

5 to 10 grants per day for 189. Only 1 or 2 per day for 489.
Why is it so? Any idea?


----------



## anhad18

Swap99neel said:


> 5 to 10 grants per day for 189. Only 1 or 2 per day for 489.
> 
> Why is it so? Any idea?


There is huge backlog of 189, Jan 2019 lodge getting grant now 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Swap99neel

1 more week without update. 😣


----------



## Realy85

One grant for today who lodged on 7 Oct.


----------



## samtam21

Swap99neel said:


> CO contact. Asked for bank statements.


Which statement CO asked for? Salary statement or settlement fund statement?
Did you submit salary statement initially with application?


----------



## Swap99neel

Bank statement. Highlight salary credited entry.
Payslips already submitted.


----------



## cnflwy

Swap99neel said:


> 5 to 10 grants per day for 189. Only 1 or 2 per day for 489.
> Why is it so? Any idea?


489 is usually slower. from 5-8 months when I applied.


----------



## samtam21

Swap99neel said:


> August last week.


If August last week’s applicant receives CO contact in mid February, pending September applications are far away to get in touch with CO


----------



## Swap99neel

Today 2 people got DG. Lodgement dates were 9 and 10 Oct.


----------



## anhad18

Swap99neel said:


> Today 2 people got DG. Lodgement dates were 9 and 10 Oct.


Onshore ?? Which job code ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## meek23

Hi there. We submitted 4 Oct 2019. CO asked for Consent to Disclosure if Information for New Zealand police check on Feb. 13, uploaded the documents the next day. We already submitted this last year but had to re- upload it together with the consent. Current status is Further Assessment. Anyone knows approximately how long it takes from Further Assessment to visa grant? Thank you 🙏🏻


----------



## Zsu

Zsu said:


> Coming back to your question: I have asked my MARA agent, and she confirmed, that re requesting invoice for VAC2 was sent via email and the printout was uploaded too 3weeks ago. So this is not the problem. I guess the longer wating period is the result of the Xmas+summer holiday.


I have received the VAC2 invoice to pay (2nd CO contact) - :clap2:
This means CO has accepted my documents as evidence of my claimed work experience (8+years). I hope that I will receive the grant within a few weeks.


----------



## Realy85

Zsu said:


> Zsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming back to your question: I have asked my MARA agent, and she confirmed, that re requesting invoice for VAC2 was sent via email and the printout was uploaded too 3weeks ago. So this is not the problem. I guess the longer wating period is the result of the Xmas+summer holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> I have received the VAC2 invoice to pay (2nd CO contact) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means CO has accepted my documents as evidence of my claimed work experience (8+years). I hope that I will receive the grant within a few weeks.
Click to expand...

Congrats and yes you will get your visa soon. Start packing your stuff and party now.
When did you apply? And your nationality please.


----------



## Zsu

Realy85 said:


> Congrats and yes you will get your visa soon. Start packing your stuff and party now.
> When did you apply? And your nationality please.



Thanks a lot 
I am offshore and I am Hungarian.
I copied here my sinature for the details:

Occupation: Engineering Manager 
work exp:	8+years experience
Age: 40+
Total points:	55+10 (65)

IELTS 7 30/Sept/2017
AIM Skill asses. 3/Oct/2018 
EOI 489 (NT)	19/Feb/2019 (cancelled)
EOI 489 (SA) 4/July/2019
ITA 489 (SA) 16/Aug/2019
Visa 489 lodg.	29/Aug/2019
PCC 28/Aug/2019
Health Check	11/Sept/2019
1st CO contact 3/Dec/2019 
Docs submitted 30/Dec/2019
2nd CO contact 19/Feb/2020 (VAC2 invoice to pay)
Visa 489 grant ?
First Entry	?


----------



## Realy85

What was asked in first co contact. 

You are just a fraction away from your grant. You will definitely get grant soon. Pray for us to get ours too.


----------



## Agronomist

Zsu said:


> Thanks a lot
> I am offshore and I am Hungarian.
> I copied here my sinature for the details:
> 
> Occupation: Engineering Manager
> work exp:	8+years experience
> Age: 40+
> Total points:	55+10 (65)
> 
> IELTS 7 30/Sept/2017
> AIM Skill asses. 3/Oct/2018
> EOI 489 (NT)	19/Feb/2019 (cancelled)
> EOI 489 (SA) 4/July/2019
> ITA 489 (SA) 16/Aug/2019
> Visa 489 lodg.	29/Aug/2019
> PCC 28/Aug/2019
> Health Check	11/Sept/2019
> 1st CO contact 3/Dec/2019
> Docs submitted 30/Dec/2019
> 2nd CO contact 19/Feb/2020 (VAC2 invoice to pay)
> Visa 489 grant ?
> First Entry	?


You will get grant within month after paying VAC2. 

Lets see when do i get my grant


----------



## Realy85

Agronomist
Even i am waiting to get invoice for VAC 2 payment and don't know how long are they taking to process 489 visa. Earlier we thought that due to its closure they will process it bit faster but they are taking more than six months for processing. 

Too stressful the waiting period.


----------



## Agronomist

Realy85 said:


> Agronomist
> Even i am waiting to get invoice for VAC 2 payment and don't know how long are they taking to process 489 visa. Earlier we thought that due to its closure they will process it bit faster but they are taking more than six months for processing.
> 
> Too stressful the waiting period.


What's your timeline ? 

I am waiting since Jan 2019, more than a year now and still not sure how long i need to wait more for my grant


----------



## Realy85

Hats off to you but I am way behind you. I lodged on 5 Oct and can see people getting grant from 12 oct. 
Did you pay VAC 2 payment and if yes then you will get soon. I have no idea when they will ask for it.


----------



## Zsu

Realy85 said:


> What was asked in first co contact.
> 
> You are just a fraction away from your grant. You will definitely get grant soon. Pray for us to get ours too.



I understand what you mean, and of course I will do.


----------



## Zsu

Agronomist said:


> You will get grant within month after paying VAC2.
> 
> Lets see when do i get my grant


I remember you from the NT nomination thread. You have already received your nomination that time, when I applied for it. (but then when SA opened for nomination, I changed my EOI to SA). I thought that you have already received your visa. Who is your CO admin? Mine was Sally.


----------



## Agronomist

Zsu said:


> I remember you from the NT nomination thread. You have already received your nomination that time, when I applied for it. (but then when SA opened for nomination, I changed my EOI to SA). I thought that you have already received your visa. Who is your CO admin? Mine was Sally.


Mine were Simone & Michael. Hope we both get our grant sooner.


----------



## Zsu

Agronomist said:


> Mine were Simone & Michael. Hope we both get our grant sooner.



I am sure, that after 3 CO contacts, there is nothing more they can ask from you, so your visa should be on its way to you.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zsu

Realy85 said:


> Hats off to you but I am way behind you. I lodged on 5 Oct and can see people getting grant from 12 oct.
> Did you pay VAC 2 payment and if yes then you will get soon. I have no idea when they will ask for it.


I think they choose in the first round the simple cases - where either everything is uploaded (everything is proved) or there are no dependants and issue a direct grant. The cases like yours or mine are not simple, because at least we haven't uploaded spouse's English score, so we should anyway be contacted. I think that's why you see grants for people, who lodged the visa after yours. 

I guess, in most of the cases, when CO should contact us for VAC2 payment, at the same time they request something else too. COs are also employees, and they have to prove, that they do their job properly, so sometimes they have to ask more evidence.

But I agree, the waiting period is awful!


----------



## SL_EXPAT

received our grant yesterday.

Visa Application submitted - 31st Aug 2019
Grant- 20th Feb 2020


----------



## samtam21

SL_EXPAT said:


> received our grant yesterday.
> 
> Visa Application submitted - 31st Aug 2019
> Grant- 20th Feb 2020


Congrats... did you get Direct Grant? 
or Received docs request prior receiving grant?


----------



## Realy85

Congrats and party and pray for us waiting behind you.


----------



## Zsu

SL_EXPAT said:


> received our grant yesterday.
> 
> Visa Application submitted - 31st Aug 2019
> Grant- 20th Feb 2020



Congratulation :clap2:


----------



## anhad18

SL_EXPAT said:


> received our grant yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Application submitted - 31st Aug 2019
> 
> Grant- 20th Feb 2020


Congratulations , what is job code ?? And is it190 ?? Which state ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Swap99neel

Congratulations


----------



## Sunnyxo

Has anyone else been asked for employment evidence of non claiming points?


----------



## SL_EXPAT

samtam21 said:


> Congrats... did you get Direct Grant?
> or Received docs request prior receiving grant?


CO contacted me once for not uploading the IELTS result sheet. My mistake.

That was in December 2019


----------



## SL_EXPAT

anhad18 said:


> congratulations , what is job code ?? And is it190 ?? Which state ?
> 
> Sent from my redmi 6 pro using tapatalk


489.. 2611 ict ba


----------



## SL_EXPAT

Realy85 said:


> Congrats and party and pray for us waiting behind you.


Thanks for the wishes everyone.

Be hopeful and patient , grant will come in due time.


----------



## samtam21

Mostly Grants are receiving those who had CO contact before


----------



## nishant.trisal

Any new grants guys? Last update that I see on Immitracker is of a CO Contact and a direct grant on 18th and 19th respectively for visas lodged on 11th October.


----------



## Realy85

Today direct grant for 22 Oct application offshore


----------



## nishant.trisal

Realy85 said:


> Today direct grant for 22 Oct application offshore


 Thanks a lot for the update. How did you come to know about this?


----------



## Realy85

nishant.trisal said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today direct grant for 22 Oct application offshore
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the update. How did you come to know about this?
Click to expand...


He is a group member in our 489 visa whatsapp group.
Offshore applicant 
Business analyst 
SA
Indian nationality currently in UK


----------



## Realy85

Another grant today of September applicant


----------



## nishant.trisal

Realy85 said:


> nishant.trisal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today direct grant for 22 Oct application offshore
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the update. How did you come to know about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a group member in our 489 visa whatsapp group.
> Offshore applicant
> Business analyst
> SA
> Indian nationality currently in UK
Click to expand...

Great! Can you share a link for that whatsapp group so that I can join?


----------



## Prakash4551

nishant.trisal said:


> Great! Can you share a link for that whatsapp group so that I can join?


Yes, can you send us the link to join in Whatsapp group ?


----------



## Adelaidean

I have lodged my application on 19-Sep-2019 and it has been 5 months and 6 days (160 days total). I have not received any co contact or grant. I have uploaded all possible documents along with medicals and pcc etc to avoid co contact. I have seen many people from October 2019 have received their grants or at least co contact on immitracker. I am getting worried that what is wrong with my application. According to immitracker majority have received grants in approx 130 days in case of direct grant or they have received at least co contact in this time.


----------



## Realy85

Don't worry mate. There are thousands of applicants who lodged before you are still waiting. I have my friends who lodged on 12 sept and 17th sept and are waiting for something to happen. So just enjoy the time without any worries. Anxiety will do nothing good. So relax and let it happen as per God's wish. 
We are just few days behind you. I have crossed 145 days today with nothing happened to my case.


----------



## samtam21

Adelaidean said:


> I have lodged my application on 19-Sep-2019 and it has been 5 months and 6 days (160 days total). I have not received any co contact or grant. I have uploaded all possible documents along with medicals and pcc etc to avoid co contact. I have seen many people from October 2019 have received their grants or at least co contact on immitracker. I am getting worried that what is wrong with my application. According to immitracker majority have received grants in approx 130 days in case of direct grant or they have received at least co contact in this time.


Even many September applicants who had prior CO contact having grant this month


----------



## Adelaidean

Realy85 said:


> Don't worry mate. There are thousands of applicants who lodged before you are still waiting. I have my friends who lodged on 12 sept and 17th sept and are waiting for something to happen. So just enjoy the time without any worries. Anxiety will do nothing good. So relax and let it happen as per God's wish.
> We are just few days behind you. I have crossed 145 days today with nothing happened to my case.


Thank you for relieving my pain a bit.


----------



## Adelaidean

I logged into my account on the SA website after a long time, and it says I have applied for 190 instead of 489. The status is ofcourse approved.

Program applied for	General Skilled - 190

It must be a mistake on their side. Then I logged into immi account to see what is written there but it has not mentioned anything about the subclass.

They cannot be so kind as to grant me 190 instead of 489


----------



## Swap99neel

Sweet mistake. Lucky you.


----------



## nishant.trisal

nishant.trisal said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nishant.trisal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today direct grant for 22 Oct application offshore
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the update. How did you come to know about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a group member in our 489 visa whatsapp group.
> Offshore applicant
> Business analyst
> SA
> Indian nationality currently in UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great! Can you share a link for that whatsapp group so that I can join?
Click to expand...

@Realy85: Any more grants on the whatsapp group? Also, can you please share the link to join the group. Appreciate your help!


----------



## Realy85

No grants today and wait I will find the link and will forward you. You can join telegram group type 489 Australia and join there as there no limit on number of members. But whatsapp I think has limitation


----------



## Realy85

2 grants reported one of 16 Oct lodgement and other of 13 sept. Both offshore one is for pakistan and other Malaysia


----------



## Sohel7745

Hello Experts,

Got CO contact to upload form 956?
Is this common things?
Because I didn't found this type of CO Contact.
Lodged: 25Sep19
CO contact : 1Feb20
Submitted: 18Feb20

How much it will take to grant?


----------



## Realy85

What is this form?


----------



## Khurram86sa

Hello everyone. I lodged by visa on 27th Oct and waiting for any response. 

One query: My wife is pregnant and expected to deliver April end. We already mentioned for my wife pregnancy in her medicals. 

Is there any other action needed from my side currently? To notify DIPB seperately or something? thanks


----------



## samtam21

Realy85 said:


> 2 grants reported one of 16 Oct lodgement and other of 13 sept. Both offshore one is for pakistan and other Malaysia


Are those both Direct Grant?


----------



## Realy85

No co contact happened


----------



## hemant.sharma90

Hi Guys, I filed my application for 489 in the month of Jul'19 on immi portal but haven't got any response even the CO is not assigned.

Can anyone please suggest the way forward. Is there anyone whom I can contact for the same any email id or somthing


----------



## meek23

Hi guys, we lodged our application on 4th of Oct 2019 and received CO contact feb 13 for request of additional requirements. It is for a consent to disclosure of information for a NZ police check. We uploaded the requirements on feb 14 but still no update. Current status is further assessment. I just checked with NZ criminal record and they confirmed that a request has not been received from DIBP. Anyone here experienced the same? Just wanted to have an idea how long it is going to take. Thanks and congratulations to those who have their grants already


----------



## alahiri

Hi there,

Received Visa grant,489 SA on 20th Feb.

Below are my timelines:-
141111: Restaurant Manager
EA Assessment: 04-Apr-19
PTE-A:15th July 19
489 (SA): 65 points 
ITA: 24-Aug-19 
Visa Lodged: 7th Sep 19
Documents: Every possible documents and more
CO Contact: 20th Jan'2020
Requested Documents Submitted: 22nd Jan'2020
Visa Grant: 20th Feb'2020

Thanks


----------



## NB

alahiri said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Received Visa grant,489 SA on 20th Feb.
> 
> Below are my timelines:-
> 141111: Restaurant Manager
> EA Assessment: 04-Apr-19
> PTE-A:15th July 19
> 489 (SA): 65 points
> ITA: 24-Aug-19
> Visa Lodged: 7th Sep 19
> Documents: Every possible documents and more
> CO Contact: 20th Jan'2020
> Requested Documents Submitted: 22nd Jan'2020
> Visa Grant: 20th Feb'2020
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations 
What was the CO contact for ?

Cheers


----------



## Realy85

Offshore or onshore


----------



## Zsu

meek23 said:


> Hi guys, we lodged our application on 4th of Oct 2019 and received CO contact feb 13 for request of additional requirements. It is for a consent to disclosure of information for a NZ police check. We uploaded the requirements on feb 14 but still no update. Current status is further assessment. I just checked with NZ criminal record and they confirmed that a request has not been received from DIBP. Anyone here experienced the same? Just wanted to have an idea how long it is going to take. Thanks and congratulations to those who have their grants already



My "further assessment" period took 7 weeks from the date of uploading the requested documents after CO contact.


----------



## alahiri

NB said:


> Congratulations
> What was the CO contact for ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks,for spouse qualifications in-spite of providing it earlier as well.


----------



## alahiri

Realy85 said:


> Offshore or onshore


Offshore.


----------



## nishant.trisal

Adelaidean said:


> I logged into my account on the SA website after a long time, and it says I have applied for 190 instead of 489. The status is ofcourse approved.
> 
> Program applied for	General Skilled - 190
> 
> It must be a mistake on their side. Then I logged into immi account to see what is written there but it has not mentioned anything about the subclass.
> 
> They cannot be so kind as to grant me 190 instead of 489


Hey. I also logged in to the immigration SA site and apparently it also mentions 190 instead of 489. I think this could be a technical glitch.


----------



## Adelaidean

nishant.trisal said:


> Hey. I also logged in to the immigration SA site and apparently it also mentions 190 instead of 489. I think this could be a technical glitch.


In a telegram group, somebody also checked and saw 190 instead of 489. So yeah, this is a bug.


----------



## GSM82

Adelaidean said:


> In a telegram group, somebody also checked and saw 190 instead of 489. So yeah, this is a bug.


Yeah, it's a glitch, as there isn't 489 anymore, it changed to 190 i guess. But i already received my 489 visa so...


----------



## Adelaidean

GSM82 said:


> Yeah, it's a glitch, as there isn't 489 anymore, it changed to 190 i guess. But i already received my 489 visa so...


congratulation! what was your lodgment date and was there any co contact?


----------



## hashim2

Hi,

my question is that does the 1 year work requirement start from when you are granted the bridging visa,

or does it start when you are actually granted the 489 visa?

I got the bridging visa for 489 in June 2019 and got 489 in Jan 2020.

So, will my 1 year requirement complete in June 2020 or Jan 2021 (assuming I have full-time work throughout).

Thanks,


----------



## GSM82

Adelaidean said:


> congratulation! what was your lodgment date and was there any co contact?


Thanks mate!

Lodged on 18/09/2019, grant on 06/01/2020, no CO contact!
I'm landing on 30th April.


----------



## NB

hashim2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my question is that does the 1 year work requirement start from when you are granted the bridging visa,
> 
> or does it start when you are actually granted the 489 visa?
> 
> I got the bridging visa for 489 in June 2019 and got 489 in Jan 2020.
> 
> So, will my 1 year requirement complete in June 2020 or Jan 2021 (assuming I have full-time work throughout).
> 
> Thanks,


Your 1 year work requirement will start from the date you got your grant

Cheers


----------



## Swap99neel

Have they stopped 489 grant?


----------



## nishant.trisal

Swap99neel said:


> Have they stopped 489 grant?


No. Grants are being reported everyday.


----------



## Realy85

Two grants reported today both onshore.
One applied on 22 oct for Tasmania accountant and other I don't know.


----------



## Swap99neel

I got transferred to parent company from subsidiary company after document submission.
Company didnt inform me about the same. there is no change in the job, even desk also the same. Do I need to do anything in my application?


----------



## anhad18

Swap99neel said:


> I got transferred to parent company from subsidiary company after document submission.
> 
> Company didnt inform me about the same. there is no change in the job, even desk also the same. Do I need to do anything in my application?


As long as there is no new offer letter issued to you its fine . and new salary slips also showing same company name ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Swap99neel

No new offer letter. But salaryslip is showing parent company name now.


----------



## Dtaustralia

Have most ppl here from September got their grants?


----------



## Realy85

Many are waiting still


----------



## NB

Swap99neel said:


> I got transferred to parent company from subsidiary company after document submission.
> Company didnt inform me about the same. there is no change in the job, even desk also the same. Do I need to do anything in my application?


Use the change of circumstances option in Immiaccount and inform the co of the name of your parent company

Cheers


----------



## Dtaustralia

Why is 489 visa so slow nowadays?


----------



## Zsu

Dtaustralia said:


> Why is 489 visa so slow nowadays?


No idea.
I've seen 1 grant on 8/March in a fecebook group, which case is not registeres in Immitracker. (489, sept19 lodged, property manager (occupation) NT.)


----------



## samtam21

Zsu said:


> Dtaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is 489 visa so slow nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> No idea.
> I've seen 1 grant on 8/March in a fecebook group, which case is not registeres in Immitracker. (489, sept19 lodged, property manager (occupation) NT.)
Click to expand...

What’s the name of Facebook Group?


----------



## alahiri

489- Regional Sponsored Visa holder News ,Australia


----------



## Zsu

VISA GRANTED!!!! 489 SA

I’m so happy ’cause today I’ve got my visa
it’s a perfect day,
I’ve been waiting for 7 months it’s a long time
but I don’t care,
I’m so excited, I cant wait to be right there
in Adelaide,
I’m an Aussie or at least 
I’m gonna be
YEEEEAAAAH


(music: Lithium, Nirvana)


Occupation: Engineering Manager 
work exp:	8+years experience
Age: 40+
Total points:	55+10 (65)

IELTS 7 30/Sept/2017
AIM Skill asses. 3/Oct/2018 
EOI 489 (NT)	19/Feb/2019 (cancelled)
EOI 489 (SA) 4/July/2019
ITA 489 (SA) 16/Aug/2019
Visa 489 lodg.	29/Aug/2019
PCC 28/Aug/2019
Health Check	11/Sept/2019
1st CO contact 3/Dec/2019 
Docs submitted 30/Dec/2019
2nd CO contact 19/Feb/2020 (VAC2 invoice to pay)
Visa 489 grant 11/March/2020 :flypig:
First Entry	11/March/2021
Planned arrival August 2020, Adelaide


----------



## Realy85

Zsu said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!! 489 SA
> 
> I’m so happy ’cause today I’ve got my visa
> it’s a perfect day,
> I’ve been waiting for 7 months it’s a long time
> but I don’t care,
> I’m so excited, I cant wait to be right there
> in Adelaide,
> I’m an Aussie or at least
> I’m gonna be
> YEEEEAAAAH
> 
> 
> (music: Lithium, Nirvana)
> 
> 
> Occupation: Engineering Manager
> work exp:	8+years experience
> Age: 40+
> Total points:	55+10 (65)
> 
> IELTS 7 30/Sept/2017
> AIM Skill asses. 3/Oct/2018
> EOI 489 (NT)	19/Feb/2019 (cancelled)
> EOI 489 (SA) 4/July/2019
> ITA 489 (SA) 16/Aug/2019
> Visa 489 lodg.	29/Aug/2019
> PCC 28/Aug/2019
> Health Check	11/Sept/2019
> 1st CO contact 3/Dec/2019
> Docs submitted 30/Dec/2019
> 2nd CO contact 19/Feb/2020 (VAC2 invoice to pay)
> Visa 489 grant 11/March/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Entry	11/March/2021
> Planned arrival August 2020, Adelaide


Congrats buddy enjoy the moment and could you please tell your nationality


----------



## Zsu

Realy85 said:


> Congrats buddy enjoy the moment and could you please tell your nationality


HUNGARIAN (EU)

By the way the visa grant contains the following additional info of travel restrictions related to COVID-19 :

"The Australian Government has implemented strict travel restrictions for certain
countries due to the COVID-19 virus.
While you have met the requirements for, and have been granted your visa, please be aware
that restrictions remain in place for travel to Australia.
Until these strict restrictions are lifted, you are not allowed to enter Australia until 14 days
after you have left, or transited through, countries identified as being impacted by COVID-19
virus. Limited exceptions are listed on the Department of Home Affairs website.
If you attempt to travel to Australia, either directly or indirectly from one of the identified
countries, and you do not meet one of the exceptions, your airline may not allow you to
board the flight. If you arrive and it is determined that you have been in one of the identified
countries within the past 14 days, your visa may be cancelled.
Please go to the Department of Home Affairs website for the latest information on
the list of countries from where travel has been restricted due to the COVID-19 virus:
www.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/current-alerts/novel-coronavirus"


----------



## GSM82

Zsu said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!! 489 SA
> 
> I’m so happy ’cause today I’ve got my visa
> it’s a perfect day,
> I’ve been waiting for 7 months it’s a long time
> but I don’t care,
> I’m so excited, I cant wait to be right there
> in Adelaide,
> I’m an Aussie or at least
> I’m gonna be
> YEEEEAAAAH
> 
> 
> (music: Lithium, Nirvana)
> 
> 
> Occupation: Engineering Manager
> work exp:	8+years experience
> Age: 40+
> Total points:	55+10 (65)
> 
> IELTS 7 30/Sept/2017
> AIM Skill asses. 3/Oct/2018
> EOI 489 (NT)	19/Feb/2019 (cancelled)
> EOI 489 (SA) 4/July/2019
> ITA 489 (SA) 16/Aug/2019
> Visa 489 lodg.	29/Aug/2019
> PCC 28/Aug/2019
> Health Check	11/Sept/2019
> 1st CO contact 3/Dec/2019
> Docs submitted 30/Dec/2019
> 2nd CO contact 19/Feb/2020 (VAC2 invoice to pay)
> Visa 489 grant 11/March/2020 :flypig:
> First Entry	11/March/2021
> Planned arrival August 2020, Adelaide



hahahahahahaha excellent music choice!
Congrats!
Let's hope coronavirus doesn't get in our way to Australia.


----------



## Zsu

GSM82 said:


> hahahahahahaha excellent music choice!
> Congrats!
> Let's hope coronavirus doesn't get in our way to Australia.


Brazilia is not in the ban list, so you should be ok.

Hungary is close to Italy, but hopefully our governemt will act more quickly than Italy, and the COVID-19 cases remain isolated. Hopefully in 2-3 months everything will be normal again.


----------



## Doxz23

Zsu said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!! 489 SA
> 
> I’m so happy ’cause today I’ve got my visa
> it’s a perfect day,
> I’ve been waiting for 7 months it’s a long time
> but I don’t care,
> I’m so excited, I cant wait to be right there
> in Adelaide,
> I’m an Aussie or at least
> I’m gonna be
> YEEEEAAAAH
> 
> 
> (music: Lithium, Nirvana)
> 
> 
> Occupation: Engineering Manager
> work exp:	8+years experience
> Age: 40+
> Total points:	55+10 (65)
> 
> IELTS 7 30/Sept/2017
> AIM Skill asses. 3/Oct/2018
> EOI 489 (NT)	19/Feb/2019 (cancelled)
> EOI 489 (SA) 4/July/2019
> ITA 489 (SA) 16/Aug/2019
> Visa 489 lodg.	29/Aug/2019
> PCC 28/Aug/2019
> Health Check	11/Sept/2019
> 1st CO contact 3/Dec/2019
> Docs submitted 30/Dec/2019
> 2nd CO contact 19/Feb/2020 (VAC2 invoice to pay)
> Visa 489 grant 11/March/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Entry	11/March/2021
> Planned arrival August 2020, Adelaide


Congrats sir to you,
Coincidentally we were also granted visa in the same date March 11, 2020
491 visa
70points Tasmania
Date lodge January 19, 2020
Date granted March 11, 2020
We are planning to move by last week of March to avoid possible problem on banning of countries with regards to ncov.


----------



## Andybear

Zsu said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!! 489 SA
> 
> I’m so happy ’cause today I’ve got my visa
> it’s a perfect day,
> I’ve been waiting for 7 months it’s a long time
> but I don’t care,
> I’m so excited, I cant wait to be right there
> in Adelaide,
> I’m an Aussie or at least
> I’m gonna be
> YEEEEAAAAH
> 
> 
> (music: Lithium, Nirvana)
> 
> 
> Occupation: Engineering Manager
> work exp:	8+years experience
> Age: 40+
> Total points:	55+10 (65)
> 
> IELTS 7 30/Sept/2017
> AIM Skill asses. 3/Oct/2018
> EOI 489 (NT)	19/Feb/2019 (cancelled)
> EOI 489 (SA) 4/July/2019
> ITA 489 (SA) 16/Aug/2019
> Visa 489 lodg.	29/Aug/2019
> PCC 28/Aug/2019
> Health Check	11/Sept/2019
> 1st CO contact 3/Dec/2019
> Docs submitted 30/Dec/2019
> 2nd CO contact 19/Feb/2020 (VAC2 invoice to pay)
> Visa 489 grant 11/March/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Entry	11/March/2021
> Planned arrival August 2020, Adelaide


Congratulation ! So proud of you. Enjoy your time in Australia.
Update us abt the boarding progress or any key point you find interesting.


----------



## Andybear

Doxz23 said:


> Zsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> VISA GRANTED!!!! 489 SA
> 
> I’m so happy ’cause today I’ve got my visa
> it’s a perfect day,
> I’ve been waiting for 7 months it’s a long time
> but I don’t care,
> I’m so excited, I cant wait to be right there
> in Adelaide,
> I’m an Aussie or at least
> I’m gonna be
> YEEEEAAAAH
> 
> 
> (music: Lithium, Nirvana)
> 
> 
> Occupation: Engineering Manager
> work exp:	8+years experience
> Age: 40+
> Total points:	55+10 (65)
> 
> IELTS 7 30/Sept/2017
> AIM Skill asses. 3/Oct/2018
> EOI 489 (NT)	19/Feb/2019 (cancelled)
> EOI 489 (SA) 4/July/2019
> ITA 489 (SA) 16/Aug/2019
> Visa 489 lodg.	29/Aug/2019
> PCC 28/Aug/2019
> Health Check	11/Sept/2019
> 1st CO contact 3/Dec/2019
> Docs submitted 30/Dec/2019
> 2nd CO contact 19/Feb/2020 (VAC2 invoice to pay)
> Visa 489 grant 11/March/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Entry	11/March/2021
> Planned arrival August 2020, Adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats sir to you,
> Coincidentally we were also granted visa in the same date March 11, 2020
> 491 visa
> 70points Tasmania
> Date lodge January 19, 2020
> Date granted March 11, 2020
> We are planning to move by last week of March to avoid possible problem on banning of countries with regards to ncov.
Click to expand...

I will lodge the visa 491 in victoria.
When did you lodge the tasmania state sponsorship ?


----------



## Zsu

Doxz23 said:


> Congrats sir to you,
> Coincidentally we were also granted visa in the same date March 11, 2020
> 491 visa
> 70points Tasmania
> Date lodge January 19, 2020
> Date granted March 11, 2020
> We are planning to move by last week of March to avoid possible problem on banning of countries with regards to ncov.


WOW, that's a quick move, but it's a clever decission. Unfortunatley, we still have to sell our house, and organize the freight for the container. Moreover, shool year for kids lasts until mid June, and it would be good to finish their schoolyear before we leave.

Anyway, congratulation to you :clap2:


----------



## Dtaustralia

Congratulations for the visa grants ...glad to see there is some movement...hope for the others


----------



## Swap99neel

Congratulations.


----------



## Swap99neel

No movement. It's so depressing.


----------



## Realy85

Swap99neel said:


> No movement. It's so depressing.


No swapneel, yesterday two grants reported one onshore and another offshore. Today one onshore grant reported. So be positive and have patience, we all will get through.


----------



## sc123!

*sc123!*

Hi Everyone,

I submitted my 489-SA visa application in Apr'19. It's been 11 months and the status is showing "Received". Despite calling the helpline and filling the feedback form, there is no movement. I had submitted all the documents at the time of the application.

Can anyone tell me if my Police verification certificate/medicals expire, as it's going to be a year soon? 

Do I get it done again?


----------



## Dtaustralia

Very slow processing...but april 19 lodgement looks like u have crossed the expected timeline..you should write to them.


----------



## Agronomist

sc123! said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my 489-SA visa application in Apr'19. It's been 11 months and the status is showing "Received". Despite calling the helpline and filling the feedback form, there is no movement. I had submitted all the documents at the time of the application.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if my Police verification certificate/medicals expire, as it's going to be a year soon?
> 
> Do I get it done again?


Wait for the CO request. 

Cheers


----------



## meek23

We are so frustrated. We applied Oct 4, 2019. CO requested consent to disclosure and NZ police checks in Feb 13, 2020 (despite submitting it on the day we lodged our application). Submitted these the next day. Waited for 5 weeks. Received an email again today requesting for another NZ Police check as apparently, the Ministry of Justice in NZ cannot verify if its older the an 6 months. Our police checks were issued on August and Sept 2019. Why oh why do they have to tell us this now when it is actually few days past 6 months? This is the 3rd time we are requesting police checks. Is there a way around this? We are so angry and frustrated. Help


----------



## Sare0021

sc123! said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my 489-SA visa application in Apr'19. It's been 11 months and the status is showing "Received". Despite calling the helpline and filling the feedback form, there is no movement. I had submitted all the documents at the time of the application.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if my Police verification certificate/medicals expire, as it's going to be a year soon?
> 
> Do I get it done again?


 Hello SC123!
I am in same position as you as I have applied 489 sponsored by SA in month of April. But i did get contacted by CO in late oct to submit some documents from employer and separation evidence between me and my ex. Since then I am still waiting and wondering what could be done? Are you an onshore or offshore applicant? And even I havent gotten trn to track progress of my application.


----------



## Doxz23

Zsu said:


> Doxz23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats sir to you,
> Coincidentally we were also granted visa in the same date March 11, 2020
> 491 visa
> 70points Tasmania
> Date lodge January 19, 2020
> Date granted March 11, 2020
> We are planning to move by last week of March to avoid possible problem on banning of countries with regards to ncov.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, that's a quick move, but it's a clever decission. Unfortunatley, we still have to sell our house, and organize the freight for the container. Moreover, shool year for kids lasts until mid June, and it would be good to finish their schoolyear before we leave.
> 
> Anyway, congratulation to you
Click to expand...


Upon reading sir on the Tasmania Education, they will base the school grade of the student on their age and we can enroll our children in any date that we arrived. 

Sad to say, we didn't booked our flight, because our country has implemented community quarantine, also the Australian Govt. Has already banned all the incoming international flights except for permanent visa holders and citizens.

Good thing is, we already have our visa...

Cheers!


----------



## Swap99neel

No update for a long time. A bit frustrating.


----------



## Realy85

They are now working on onshore applicants. One reported grant today. As of current scenario it's much better that they hold our visas till the things get much better. Hopefully they will start giving grants once everything got sorted out. No they are not focussing on offshore applicant due to borders sealed.


----------



## Dtaustralia

Will there be any visas issued now?amid the coronavirus issue?


----------



## anhad18

Dtaustralia said:


> Will there be any visas issued now?amid the coronavirus issue?


Only to onshore guys

Nothing for off shore

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## YoGangsta

Did anybody on 489 hear about any government support regarding the coronavirus and losing jobs?


----------



## anhad18

YoGangsta said:


> Did anybody on 489 hear about any government support regarding the coronavirus and losing jobs?


I heard jobs / demand for people increased for many jobs . you may have to explore casual jobs 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## arju99

Received the grant today

Applied : 27 August 2019
NSW FSC
CO contact: 02 Dec 2019
Grant: 27 March 2020


----------



## samtam21

arju99 said:


> Received the grant today
> 
> Applied : 27 August 2019
> NSW FSC
> CO contact: 02 Dec 2019
> Grant: 27 March 2020


Congrats.. are you Onshore? Or Offshore?


----------



## PujaK

Does anyone know for sure if the current travel restrictions applies to 489 visa holders? I checked the DHA website but unable to find clear information on whether or not 489 visa holders can enter Australia in the current situation.


----------



## kaju

PujaK said:


> Does anyone know for sure if the current travel restrictions applies to 489 visa holders? I checked the DHA website but unable to find clear information on whether or not 489 visa holders can enter Australia in the current situation.


Answered your duplicate post here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-during-covid-19-pandemic-4.html#post15071526

Please don't post the same question more than once at the same time, and wait at least several hours for a response before re-posting or starting a new thread - thank you.


----------



## Ashish_6891

*Will VISA Extend*

Hi, I got the 489 VISA in Jan & was about to travel in April, However amid COVID-19 the international borders are closed now with no time frame. Will the VISA be extended for the same time the borders remain closed? How does this affects the expats like me who were yet to travel to activate the VISA? My Last entry date is 11 Jan 2021.


----------



## NB

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hi, I got the 489 VISA in Jan & was about to travel in April, However amid COVID-19 the international borders are closed now with no time frame. Will the VISA be extended for the same time the borders remain closed? How does this affects the expats like me who were yet to travel to activate the VISA? My Last entry date is 11 Jan 2021.


You can apply for waiver of the IED right now or wait for a few months
It’s too early for you to get worried

Cheers


----------



## Ashish_6891

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hi, I got the 489 VISA in Jan & was about to travel in April, However amid COVID-19 the international borders are closed now with no time frame. Will the VISA be extended for the same time the borders remain closed? How does this affects the expats like me who were yet to travel to activate the VISA? My Last entry date is 11 Jan 2021.


Hello, Thanks for the reply bro!

How about the months getting wasted from 4 years timeline due to this pandemic disease, Will the VISA be extended for the time the international borders remain closed.


----------



## PriyaRoshan

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hello, Thanks for the reply bro!
> 
> How about the months getting wasted from 4 years timeline due to this pandemic disease, Will the VISA be extended for the time the international borders remain closed.


Hi Ashish,

The 4 years countdown begins when you land in Australia in a given region and not when you get the visa grant.

Congratulations Mate!!!


----------



## NB

PriyaRoshan said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> The 4 years countdown begins when you land in Australia in a given region and not when you get the visa grant.
> 
> Congratulations Mate!!!


Nope

The visa validity starts from the date of issue in general
Due to covid 19 if they increase the validity, that’s another matter

Cheers


----------



## bilalyasin248

NB said:


> You can apply for waiver of the IED right now or wait for a few months
> It’s too early for you to get worried
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, 


I would like to know whether the processing for 489(State Nominated) Visas has been held for processing, as we havn't heard of any grants for Offshore Applicants since 20th March on any forum.


----------



## pahwashish

No, my question was: What is the timeline for them to send grant, as I paid visa fee in October?




PriyaRoshan said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> The 4 years countdown begins when you land in Australia in a given region and not when you get the visa grant.
> 
> Congratulations Mate!!!


----------



## Realy85

bilalyasin248 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can apply for waiver of the IED right now or wait for a few months
> It’s too early for you to get worried
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> I would like to know whether the processing for 489(State Nominated) Visas has been held for processing, as we havn't heard of any grants for Offshore Applicants since 20th March on any forum.
Click to expand...


Please if you get answer to this question do let us know, as we are also waiting for it since Oct


----------



## PriyaRoshan

pahwashish said:


> No, my question was: What is the timeline for them to send grant, as I paid visa fee in October?


Hi Ashish, 

Processing time for 489 

Processing Time
75% of applications: 6 months
90% of applications: 8 months

but considering the current situation it might get delayed.

:fingerscrossed: Eagerly waiting for the grant.


----------



## PriyaRoshan

Realy85 said:


> Please if you get answer to this question do let us know, as we are also waiting for it since Oct


Hi,

Even I have logged Visa in October'19.


----------



## PriyaRoshan

bilalyasin248 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> I would like to know whether the processing for 489(State Nominated) Visas has been held for processing, as we havn't heard of any grants for Offshore Applicants since 20th March on any forum.


Hi,

I can see the CO has already contacted you which is a good sign as for few there is no update.

Also, yes since March 26 there is no further visa grant happening.


----------



## bilalyasin248

PriyaRoshan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can see the CO has already contacted you which is a good sign as for few there is no update.
> 
> Also, yes since March 26 there is no further visa grant happening.


If the CO is asking for PCC does it mean he has done all other necessary validations?


----------



## NB

bilalyasin248 said:


> If the CO is asking for PCC does it mean he has done all other necessary validations?


PCC and medicals are generally the first thing the CO checks when picking up a new case file
It would be premature to assume all other documents have been verified 

Cheers


----------



## bilalyasin248

NB said:


> PCC and medicals are generally the first thing the CO checks when picking up a new case file
> It would be premature to assume all other documents have been verified
> 
> Cheers


As per myimmitracker historic data, when CO asks for PCC or Health Check or Health Declaration 815 or Polio Certificates or Spouse Functional English Letter, the next step is Grant!


----------



## bilalyasin248

NB said:


> PCC and medicals are generally the first thing the CO checks when picking up a new case file
> It would be premature to assume all other documents have been verified
> 
> Cheers


I would like to know whether the processing for 489(State Nominated) Visas has been held for processing


----------



## NB

bilalyasin248 said:


> As per myimmitracker historic data, when CO asks for PCC or Health Check or Health Declaration 815 or Polio Certificates or Spouse Functional English Letter, the next step is Grant!


Garbage in garbage out
If you rely on unverified and suspect data- you will reach to wrong conclusions 

Cheers


----------



## bilalyasin248

NB said:


> Garbage in garbage out
> If you rely on unverified and suspect data- you will reach to wrong conclusions
> 
> Cheers


Why would someone report an incorrect data on myimmitracker?


----------



## Reddyindia

Hello guys I want know about 489 visa Grants guys.
I had lodged on Oct 20th 2019 till now I haven't got any further contact from CO.
Any one in this forum had received or currently receiving 489visas applications which are lodged in mid Oct or in Nov. 
If anyone got info could u share guys thank u


----------



## waleedashraf13

*8539 condition on 489 visa*

Hi all
I got a 489 visa grant on 12th February 2020 as a retail pharmacist and the territory from whom i got nominated was mid-north coast in NSW. So i am just having a quick question that in my visa there is only one condition which is 8539 which means to stay in regional australia so just wondering i can live in any regional area of any state like adelaide etc ? although I got invited from mid north coast territory but in the visa it is not specifically mentioned to stay in mid north coast it just say the condition of 8539 

can anyone please guide me 
Thanks 
Waleed


----------



## digitalninja

The latest pool offered 1750 visas


----------



## Dtaustralia

I am waiting since sep 22 ...i believe there are more ppl from September waiting for grant or contact


----------



## Realy85

Waiting since 5 Oct, status received.... No co contact or grant...


----------



## Dtaustralia

I have a feeling they will resume only after the things get better in australia. There has not been any movement.


----------



## Sukhmehta

Realy85 said:


> Waiting since 5 Oct, status received.... No co contact or grant...


Me as well applied on 5 oct 2019 still waiting.


----------



## Sukhmehta

I applied on 5 October, no update yet


----------



## RudraP

*RudraP*



NB said:


> You can apply for waiver of the IED right now or wait for a few months
> It’s too early for you to get worried
> 
> Cheers


Here I want to know whether travel restrictions of Australia applies to 489 visa holders? because this visa is one of the permanent residency pathway visa and when i check VEVO, which clearly stats that you will not be able to check visa details if your grant is after 1/2/2020 and if you are restricted by Australian Government travel restrictions, my visa shows "in effect".

I won't travel in this situation but just wanted to know this.

Thanks


----------



## RudraP

NB said:


> You can apply for waiver of the IED right now or wait for a few months
> It’s too early for you to get worried
> 
> Cheers


Here I want to know whether travel restrictions of Australia applies to 489 visa holders? because this visa is one of the permanent residency pathway visa and when i check VEVO, which clearly stats that you will not be able to check visa details if your grant is after 1/2/2020 and if you are restricted by Australian Government travel restrictions, my visa shows "in effect".

I won't travel in this situation but just wanted to know this.

Thanks


----------



## Ashish_6891

RudraP said:


> Here I want to know whether travel restrictions of Australia applies to 489 visa holders? because this visa is one of the permanent residency pathway visa and when i check VEVO, which clearly stats that you will not be able to check visa details if your grant is after 1/2/2020 and if you are restricted by Australian Government travel restrictions, my visa shows "in effect".
> 
> I won't travel in this situation but just wanted to know this.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rudra, The travel restrictions apply for 489 VISA too since it is only a provisional VISA and not a PR. I also have a 489 and my VISA status is also "In-Effect" I was to fly today but all plans in vain due to COVID


----------



## RudraP

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hi Rudra, The travel restrictions apply for 489 VISA too since it is only a provisional VISA and not a PR. I also have a 489 and my VISA status is also "In-Effect" I was to fly today but all plans in vain due to COVID


Thanks for the info...So, what's your IED and have you applied for IED waiver as we are not sure when these restrictions gonna lift?


----------



## Ashish_6891

RudraP said:


> Thanks for the info...So, what's your IED and have you applied for IED waiver as we are not sure when these restrictions gonna lift?


My IED is in Jan 2021, I still have enough time in hand. I am keeping all information handy in case things get worse.


----------



## RudraP

Ashish_6891 said:


> My IED is in Jan 2021, I still have enough time in hand. I am keeping all information handy in case things get worse.


Ok, mine is end of Feb 2021. So, currently we have time. However, can you please let me know the procedure and also what information docs required for the same so that I can keep the same on hand?

Also, do you know the success ration for the same? I mean do they always approve our request?


----------



## Ashish_6891

*Wafz*



RudraP said:


> Ok, mine is end of Feb 2021. So, currently we have time. However, can you please let me know the procedure and also what information docs required for the same so that I can keep the same on hand?
> 
> Also, do you know the success ration for the same? I mean do they always approve our request?


Hello Rudra, You can send an email to '[email protected]' for IED extension if needed. Provide your VISA Grant as a proof and reason as COVID19. I am not sure if they approve all requests, But should be approving genuine requests.


Cheers!


----------



## Dtaustralia

Does anyone have an idea if 489 visa will be issued now or have they been been put on hold...and if so has there been any announcement of when they will resume


----------



## NB

Dtaustralia said:


> Does anyone have an idea if 489 visa will be issued now or have they been been put on hold...and if so has there been any announcement of when they will resume


There is no official hold, so no question on when it will open
But looks like they are only processing onshore applications 

Cheers


----------



## mrspiggy

Hi all,

I am asking on behalf of a friend.

He received his 489 visa in April 2018 and intended to move over with his family in April 2020. But due to the covid-19 situation, their flight has been cancelled and they are not able to travel into Australia at this moment. 

He is very worried now because his visa will expire in April 2022, which means that he will not be able to meet the 2 years residency requirements. Is there a way where he can reach out to DHA to extend his visa?

Thanks.


----------



## NB

mrspiggy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am asking on behalf of a friend.
> 
> He received his 489 visa in April 2018 and intended to move over with his family in April 2020. But due to the covid-19 situation, their flight has been cancelled and they are not able to travel into Australia at this moment.
> 
> He is very worried now because his visa will expire in April 2022, which means that he will not be able to meet the 2 years residency requirements. Is there a way where he can reach out to DHA to extend his visa?
> 
> Thanks.


It is too far away
No one will bother replying for a decision 2 years away
Let him come here and work when the lockdown opens and then when it comes to jan 2022, he can start exploring his options

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01

mrspiggy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am asking on behalf of a friend.
> 
> He received his 489 visa in April 2018 and intended to move over with his family in April 2020. But due to the covid-19 situation, their flight has been cancelled and they are not able to travel into Australia at this moment.
> 
> He is very worried now because his visa will expire in April 2022, which means that he will not be able to meet the 2 years residency requirements. Is there a way where he can reach out to DHA to extend his visa?
> 
> Thanks.


There has been some exception for employer sponsored visa where they had to leave AU because of loss of employment so on their next arrival and start of employment the time they have already spent in Australia can count towards that four years minimum needed to apply for permanent residency but nothing so far for provisional visa like 489/491.

Source: https://neoskosmos.com/en/164027/vi...id-multicultural-affairs-minister-alan-tudge/
https://neoskosmos.com/en/164027/vi...id-multicultural-affairs-minister-alan-tudge/


----------



## bilalyasin248

Hi I have a question regarding Migration Planning Levels, is the migration planning level considered to be met once the Applicant is invited or when the Visa is granted, for example, an applicant invited in January 2018, might get his Visa Granted in August 2019, so does it mean the Migration Planning level is considered to be met in 2019 Fiscal Year for that particular Occupation & State who lodged Visa in January 2018?


----------



## NB

bilalyasin248 said:


> Hi I have a question regarding Migration Planning Levels, is the migration planning level considered to be met once the Applicant is invited or when the Visa is granted, for example, an applicant invited in January 2018, might get his Visa Granted in August 2019, so does it mean the Migration Planning level is considered to be met in 2019 Fiscal Year for that particular Occupation & State who lodged Visa in January 2018?


In which year it was granted
So in this case 2019

Cheers


----------



## anhad18

bilalyasin248 said:


> Hi I have a question regarding Migration Planning Levels, is the migration planning level considered to be met once the Applicant is invited or when the Visa is granted, for example, an applicant invited in January 2018, might get his Visa Granted in August 2019, so does it mean the Migration Planning level is considered to be met in 2019 Fiscal Year for that particular Occupation & State who lodged Visa in January 2018?


Migration planning levels are considered at the time of sending invite.

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalyasin248

NB said:


> In which year it was granted
> So in this case 2019
> 
> Cheers


What if the application is undecided and rolled to next fiscal year and there are places in the migration planning levels for that Occupation or State, what will be the fate of such application?


----------



## mrspiggy

NB said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am asking on behalf of a friend.
> 
> He received his 489 visa in April 2018 and intended to move over with his family in April 2020. But due to the covid-19 situation, their flight has been cancelled and they are not able to travel into Australia at this moment.
> 
> He is very worried now because his visa will expire in April 2022, which means that he will not be able to meet the 2 years residency requirements. Is there a way where he can reach out to DHA to extend his visa?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> It is too far away
> No one will bother replying for a decision 2 years away
> Let him come here and work when the lockdown opens and then when it comes to jan 2022, he can start exploring his options
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks NB for your advice. He is worried that he will not be able to apply for 887 if he doesn't meet the 2 years of residency. I will let him know to come to Australia as soon as the lockdown has been lifted.


----------



## mrspiggy

mustafa01 said:


> mrspiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am asking on behalf of a friend.
> 
> He received his 489 visa in April 2018 and intended to move over with his family in April 2020. But due to the covid-19 situation, their flight has been cancelled and they are not able to travel into Australia at this moment.
> 
> He is very worried now because his visa will expire in April 2022, which means that he will not be able to meet the 2 years residency requirements. Is there a way where he can reach out to DHA to extend his visa?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been some exception for employer sponsored visa where they had to leave AU because of loss of employment so on their next arrival and start of employment the time they have already spent in Australia can count towards that four years minimum needed to apply for permanent residency but nothing so far for provisional visa like 489/491.
> 
> Source: https://neoskosmos.com/en/164027/vi...id-multicultural-affairs-minister-alan-tudge/
> https://neoskosmos.com/en/164027/vi...id-multicultural-affairs-minister-alan-tudge/
Click to expand...

Thank you, mustafa01.


----------



## lisac99

*491 Work Conditions*

Hi all,

Not sure if this is the right thread but given the current economic climate, am I able to accept a short term contract (3/6 months) outside a designated postcode area? 

I will still be living in a regional area though. Will this affect my chances of getting PR?

Should I contact immigration first before accepting the offer?

Thanks!


----------



## shrutij

Hi all.. my husband and I and my two kids had lodged our application for South Australia in October.. we gave our medicals in jan2020..any idea if they are giving grants as per their normal timeline of 8 months .. or is their timeline going to be extended?? 
Would appreciate if someone can give us clarity ! Thanks


----------



## Realy85

Looking at the current situation in this hour of pandemic we all are waiting for our grant. We also, four members family, did our medicals in Nov and applied on 5 Oct south Australia, but nothing heard back from them till date. So can't say when they will open their borders.


----------



## meek23

Us too, applied Oct 4 (SA). Submitted everything, asked us to submit another police check a month ago, submitted the next day. No update since.


----------



## Realy85

At least you were asked to submit something but we never had anything asked for since lodgement. So waiting patiently without a clue but tension in minds.


----------



## Pvn14

Same here. We have applied in September. No movement yet.
Also, the processing timelines have got updated to 9 to 11 months on website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrutij

Nice to connect with another family in the same boat ! It was our dream to shift my mid year or year end .. let’s see who things turn out  please keep us posted for any developments 🥰


----------



## indman100

Hello,
I had my 489 granted on 3 Sep 2019. I had booked my tickets for initial entry during Easter in April but flights were cancelled due to covid. I have evidence by way of flight tix and hotel cancellation. I was told that there is an exemption for IED. Is that true? 
Secondly, if 4 years later when I would have applied for 887, my 489 has expired, can i still move to a non designated area,


----------



## shrutij

Hi all .. I asked my migration agent for an update and he said “ at present we don’t have a case officer allocated “.. does it mean that my case is not even being looked at and I have a long way to go ?? 
Can someone please clarify??
Thanks a lot!


----------



## shrutij

Can anybody reply?


----------



## Pvn14

Hi
I don’t think there is a way to find out if a case officer is assigned or not unless you receive any requirement email from CO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvn14

If you are offshore , then anyways the processing has been delayed due to covid. They are considering applications only for critical occupations as of now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrutij

Thanks so much !! Really appreciate you taking out time to reply !


----------



## Realy85

Even my status is still received since lodgement and apparantly no idea if the file has been looked at once. My agent says they will only contact if they require any information. But due to Covid situation, I am not working any more as business is closed and have no idea how to inform them


----------



## shrutij

@realy85 ..we are also in same position like you .. family of four , lodged in October.. even our business is almost shut due to covid situation.. very sticky situation here .. let’s hope the grant comes soon,, but another issue is in india international borders aare closed.. even if grant comes , don’t know when we will actually be able to move.. which country are you from ???


----------



## Realy85

shrutij said:


> @realy85 ..we are also in same position like you .. family of four , lodged in October.. even our business is almost shut due to covid situation.. very sticky situation here .. letâ€™️s hope the grant comes soon,, but another issue is in india international borders aare closed.. even if grant comes , donâ€™️t know when we will actually be able to move.. which country are you from ???


Same as you. Currently in India and don't know what to do right now.


----------



## Pvn14

True guys.. same with me...now they have officially announced about delay in processing of 489. You can see the notice if you login into immi account.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrutij

Hello @pvn14 ! Thanks for sharing this .. can you let us know what the website says .. I can’t find it ! Thanks a lot


----------



## Pvn14

Hi
It mentions as below

‘Some visa processing times have been affected and applications may take longer to finalize.As a priority,the department is processing visa applications for travelers who are exempt from our travel restrictions to support urgent travel ‘


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrutij

Guys if anybody has any movements here in visa grants , please update here  it will be great to know if any progress if happening


----------



## shrutij

Guys read this article ..
https://thenewdaily.com.au/news/national/2018/06/15/migration-intake-drop/?gclid=CjwKCAjw2uf2BRBpEiwA31VZjxvb37LdNySzDVj0TLqx421mCWOilkGc1feFdU8wSOVJEPZWWYatHhoC-wMQAvD_BwE

It says processing time for skilled regional visas have increased to 22-23 months ?? Is this true ???
Also the visa rejection rate has increased to 50percent !!
Can someone please check with their agents and give some clarity .. really concerned here


----------



## kaju

shrutij said:


> Guys read this article ..
> https://thenewdaily.com.au/news/nat...1mCWOilkGc1feFdU8wSOVJEPZWWYatHhoC-wMQAvD_BwE
> 
> It says processing time for skilled regional visas have increased to 22-23 months ?? Is this true ???
> Also the visa rejection rate has increased to 50percent !!
> Can someone please check with their agents and give some clarity .. really concerned here


That is a report from 2 years ago.


----------



## meek23

Any updates guys? Applied October 2019, given our police clearance on April. That was the last requirement our CO asked us, no update since.


----------



## asifsiyal

I am holding 489 Visa, any idea when they will open border for skilled temporary visa holders.


----------



## NB

asifsiyal said:


> I am holding 489 Visa, any idea when they will open border for skilled temporary visa holders.


There is an article today that they may open borders for temporary visa holders also if the employer is willing to bear the cost of the quarantine 

It’s under consideration 

Cheers


----------



## asifsiyal

But I will miss my first entry on 10th July 2020. Will the allow me to enter later.




NB said:


> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am holding 489 Visa, any idea when they will open border for skilled temporary visa holders.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an article today that they may open borders for temporary visa holders also if the employer is willing to bear the cost of the quarantine
> 
> It’s under consideration
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

asifsiyal said:


> But I will miss my first entry on 10th July 2020. Will the allow me to enter later.


They will allow till 5 years from the date of issue of PR

Cheers


----------



## yyctobne

Hi Everyone,

So with all the COVID issues plaguing Aus immigration programs (specifically 189) I am wondering if anyone knows which, if any, states offer 489 sponsorship for offshore candidates. I have only resided/worked in Australia for 2.5 months and that was in 2018 on the Gold Coast. Is there any state I could pursue 489 through that wouldn't punish me for living in QLD previously. 

Thanks!


----------



## asifsiyal

But mine is 4 years visa 489 😔, one year already finished have not entered Australia due to restrictions started in March 2020, wondering will I be able to complete 2 years residence condition for 887 visa considering the ongoing situation of Pandemic #COVID19.



NB said:


> asifsiyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I will miss my first entry on 10th July 2020. Will the allow me to enter later.
> 
> 
> 
> They will allow till 5 years from the date of issue of PR
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Realy85

yyctobne said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So with all the COVID issues plaguing Aus immigration programs (specifically 189) I am wondering if anyone knows which, if any, states offer 489 sponsorship for offshore candidates. I have only resided/worked in Australia for 2.5 months and that was in 2018 on the Gold Coast. Is there any state I could pursue 489 through that wouldn't punish me for living in QLD previously.
> 
> Thanks!


First of all, 489 visa doesn't exist any more now. It got removed last year only from 16 November and is now replaced by 491.
You can apply for state sponsorship once they open up nominations as there is no harm in doing so. 
As far as staying on other state is concerned, I think that doesn't matter for few states like south Australia as I have stayed in Brisbane for 1.5 years in 2011 and still got invited by south Australia.
You just need to look for all states if they open up along with their conditions mentioned.


----------



## GSM82

asifsiyal said:


> But mine is 4 years visa 489 😔, one year already finished have not entered Australia due to restrictions started in March 2020, wondering will I be able to complete 2 years residence condition for 887 visa considering the ongoing situation of Pandemic #COVID19.


I'm in the same situation.


----------



## meek23

Hi everyone, so happy our visa 489 was granted on 23rd of June. All the best for everyone!


----------



## Pvn14

Congratulations. 
You are offshore or onshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

Congrats and could you please share your timeline and occupation and whether onshore or offshore, so that others also get an idea where we stand


----------



## Pvn14

Any update guys? Seen anyone who got visa? This wait is so frustrating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribblerlk

*Travel Exemption for 489 and the way forward*

Hi Members,

Hope you guys are hanging in there  Have few clarifications on my visa.

To give some background information on my visa status - I received my 489 visa to Adelaide on Sep 2018 (expiry of the visa Sep 2022)and was planning to go to Australia on 30 March. I have completed the IED which was before Jan 2019. Myself and my husband were planning to go to Australia on 30 March 2020 however with the current travel ban I could not enter to the country. I have also requested for a travel exemption on 10 June and no response received to date. 

Given the current situation,
a) in the event i cannot enter before Sep 2020 (as I need to complete two years to apply for 887 visa) what are my options to pursue the PR? For example, if i travel to Australia in Dec 2020 (hypothetically) I would only complete 1 year and 9 months and I would have not fulfilled the requirement to apply for the 887 visa. What can I do at this point?

b) As the travel ban impacted my ability to comply with the visa requirement, is there any possibility to extend the visa though from what I gather it does seems like they will not extend any visas. Though it is of no fault of mine, would the immigration even consider the travel ban period to be excluded from the visa or not to count towards the visa requirement- would like to know your thoughts on this 

b) What would be the best course of action regarding the travel exemption request? Should I continue to wait or should i get in touch with the immigration? if so would any of you have any advise how to contact them as I;m offshore.

Many thanks guys!

I hope we will all get through this tough times and hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## asifsiyal

I am in the same situation, I sent immigration mail and received below mentioned reply, they are reviewing the situation, but no body knows what would be the final decision.

"
Thank you for your email. The Facilitation letter attached, should be all that you and your family require to authorise your travel, once restrictions are lifted. 



You would only need to provide additional information to the Department if airlines or other authorities prevent you from booking/travelling after restrictions are lifted, as long as the visa remains valid. We will not be seeking to cancel your visa just for not meeting the initial entry date condition.



The Department is aware that there are visa holders, who are currently outside of Australia and who need to satisfy work and residence requirements in Australia to apply for a permanent visa and these matters remain under review. This includes holders of a Skilled Regional (subclass 489) visa.



Information will continue to be published on the Department's website as it becomes available and we cannot assist you further at this time."






Scribblerlk said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Hope you guys are hanging in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have few clarifications on my visa.
> 
> To give some background information on my visa status - I received my 489 visa to Adelaide on Sep 2018 (expiry of the visa Sep 2022)and was planning to go to Australia on 30 March. I have completed the IED which was before Jan 2019. Myself and my husband were planning to go to Australia on 30 March 2020 however with the current travel ban I could not enter to the country. I have also requested for a travel exemption on 10 June and no response received to date.
> 
> Given the current situation,
> a) in the event i cannot enter before Sep 2020 (as I need to complete two years to apply for 887 visa) what are my options to pursue the PR? For example, if i travel to Australia in Dec 2020 (hypothetically) I would only complete 1 year and 9 months and I would have not fulfilled the requirement to apply for the 887 visa. What can I do at this point?
> 
> b) As the travel ban impacted my ability to comply with the visa requirement, is there any possibility to extend the visa though from what I gather it does seems like they will not extend any visas. Though it is of no fault of mine, would the immigration even consider the travel ban period to be excluded from the visa or not to count towards the visa requirement- would like to know your thoughts on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b) What would be the best course of action regarding the travel exemption request? Should I continue to wait or should i get in touch with the immigration? if so would any of you have any advise how to contact them as I;m offshore.
> 
> Many thanks guys!
> 
> I hope we will all get through this tough times and hope for the best


----------



## Scribblerlk

Thank you for the reply @asifsiyal.

Could you kindly let me know which email address You sent this to. Thanks!


----------



## asifsiyal

[email protected]




Scribblerlk said:


> Thank you for the reply @asifsiyal.
> 
> Could you kindly let me know which email address You sent this to. Thanks!


----------



## asifsiyal

Sent them a mail regarding your concern, please share the reslult later 🙂

They take some time to reply, 1-2 weeks.



asifsiyal said:


> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scribblerlk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply @asifsiyal.
> 
> Could you kindly let me know which email address You sent this to. Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Scribblerlk

Thank you so much! Will definitely keep you all updated!


----------



## Dtaustralia

Will international borders open this year or any idea if visas applied will be processed? Can they cancel already applied visas?


----------



## locomomo

Dtaustralia said:


> Will international borders open this year or any idea if visas applied will be processed? Can they cancel already applied visas?


- No one knows.
- Visas are still processing.
- The cancellation on visa happened before. See the link attached.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2020-a-185.html#post15145470


----------



## Dtaustralia

Ok lets hope they dont ...thankyou


----------



## Loxy85

meek23 said:


> Hi everyone, so happy our visa 489 was granted on 23rd of June. All the best for everyone!


Congratulations


----------



## Reddyindia

Loxy85 said:


> meek23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, so happy our visa 489 was granted on 23rd of June. All the best for everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations bro ru in onshore or offShore and ur occupation.
Click to expand...


----------



## Realy85

Hi all
Have you noticed any change in processing times?
They have increased the processing time for 489 subclass to 19 to 24 months.
Do you think that we will have to wait for another year?


----------



## Dtaustralia

I think they cant afford to delay for this long but most certainly till jan 2021


----------



## Pvn14

Yes. Looks like everything will start from Jan. Hopefully things start moving by at least November 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinas

Hello All,

I have a question please.

I lodged my 489 application on October 2019 and I uploaded a medical report that I am pregnant and the delivery will be on Feb 2020.
I did not receive any CO contact and my application status is always received.

1. Is it normal that I did not get any contact? because I found all posts mention that they did not get the grant but at least they have CO contacts.

2. Do you think that the CO already reviewed my application and because of my pregnancy he/she paused the process of my application?

3. I am asking because I have an unintentional mistake in my EOI regarding the work experience that did NOT affect my total point and I declare about it while lodging my Visa application, So do you think after this long time without any contact, the CO officer accepted this unintentional mistake and it will not affect my Visa application?

Thank you all.


----------



## NB

kinas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question please.
> 
> I lodged my 489 application on October 2019 and I uploaded a medical report that I am pregnant and the delivery will be on Feb 2020.
> I did not receive any CO contact and my application status is always received.
> 
> 1. Is it normal that I did not get any contact? because I found all posts mention that they did not get the grant but at least they have CO contacts.
> 
> 2. Do you think that the CO already reviewed my application and because of my pregnancy he/she paused the process of my application?
> 
> 3. I am asking because I have an unintentional mistake in my EOI regarding the work experience that did NOT affect my total point and I declare about it while lodging my Visa application, So do you think after this long time without any contact, the CO officer accepted this unintentional mistake and it will not affect my Visa application?
> 
> Thank you all.


1. You are misinformed 
Most applicants don’t get CO contacts and get a direct grant
2. If you have not completed your medicals due to your pregnancy, then the application will be on hold till you can deliver and submit the medical assessment 
3. You can never be sure till you get the grant

Cheers


----------



## Dtaustralia

All those who have completed a year of visa application.. have u got a request for redo of pcc and medical? Will u be submitting pcc and medical without them asking or do u plan to wait?


----------



## Realy85

Dtaustralia said:


> All those who have completed a year of visa application.. have u got a request for redo of pcc and medical? Will u be submitting pcc and medical without them asking or do u plan to wait?


I am planning to hold as hap I'd can be generated by co only. For pcc and medicals I still have a couple of months left. But I am waiting for co to ask for them.


----------



## Agronomist

Dtaustralia said:


> All those who have completed a year of visa application.. have u got a request for redo of pcc and medical? Will u be submitting pcc and medical without them asking or do u plan to wait?


My PCC expired on 14 Jan 2020 and i was requested to redo PCC on 20 Jan 2020. Submitted new PCC 21 Jan 2020. Still waiting......


----------



## Dtaustralia

My pcc and medical will expire end of sept..doesnt make sense for them to ask now if they are not processing offshore visas.


----------



## Realy85

Dtaustralia said:


> My pcc and medical will expire end of sept..doesnt make sense for them to ask now if they are not processing offshore visas.


Exactly, but who knows about the requirement. Moreover, till there is some movement regarding inbound air travel, we can't expect anything. Only health workers are being exempted and they stand a chance to get visas.


----------



## muh1122

Hello All, 

I am on 489 Visa and now going to apply for my new born. 
Can someone guide me how can i apply for it? 
What are the steps?


----------



## NB

muh1122 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am on 489 Visa and now going to apply for my new born.
> Can someone guide me how can i apply for it?
> What are the steps?


Have you got the baby passport made ?

Cheers


----------



## muh1122

NB said:


> Have you got the baby passport made ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes Baby Passport is done.


----------



## muh1122

NB said:


> Have you got the baby passport made ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi, Waiting for your kind words. 
thanks


----------



## NB

muh1122 said:


> Yes Baby Passport is done.


Using ImmiAccount
If you currently have a visa application in ImmiAccount that is not yet finalised, sign in to ImmiAccount and upload these documents:
Form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances
a colour scan of your baby's Australian birth certificate
a colour scan of your baby's passport pages (showing photo, personal details, and passport issue and expiry dates)


What happens next
We will let you know if you need to do anything else. When you have given us everything we need, we will include the baby in any unfinalised visa applications you have before the Department, and the baby will be assessed along with yourself and any other dependents for a decision on your visa.
Your baby must, also, meet all requirements for visa grant. For example, this includes:
being included in a sponsorship (where applicable)
meeting the health requirement
having a valid passport for travel (where applicable).

Cheers


----------



## Pvn14

Hi 
Can anyone help
I want to send email to dha to check status of visa application.
Do they reply? Also, where can I find the email Id of dha?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Pvn14 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help
> I want to send email to dha to check status of visa application.
> Do they reply? Also, where can I find the email Id of dha?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If at all , You will get a standard reply that your application is under process
Don’t waste your time
If you are still keen
[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## Pvn14

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samtam21

NB said:


> If at all , You will get a standard reply that your application is under process
> Don’t waste your time
> If you are still keen
> [email protected]
> 
> Cheers


I tried to send email at this address but it bounced back saying ‘No email address found’
Do you have any other address for visa application status inquiry?


----------



## Taran47

hi everyone, any update?


----------



## emios88

Taran47 said:


> hi everyone, any update?


It’s over


----------



## Taran47

emios88 said:


> It’s over


I know, I mean update regarding 489 grants..as i am waiting from 15 months.


----------



## Realy85

Taran47 said:


> I know, I mean update regarding 489 grants..as i am waiting from 15 months.


We are also waiting since 15 months with status as received.
No movement as if they entirely forgot about 489 while they are issuing visas for 491


----------



## indman100

HI Any idea what happens if we are unable to come to Au in time in order to fulfil 489 requirements. I will be completing 2 years in Sep 2021 since my visa was granted. However my plan to land in AU in April 20 was cancelled.
Are there any concessions given in terms of extension of visa or a lesser amount of time before I can apply for 887 ?


----------



## NB

indman100 said:


> HI Any idea what happens if we are unable to come to Au in time in order to fulfil 489 requirements. I will be completing 2 years in Sep 2021 since my visa was granted. However my plan to land in AU in April 20 was cancelled.
> Are there any concessions given in terms of extension of visa or a lesser amount of time before I can apply for 887 ?


Under normal circumstances, there would be no extension 
But due to covid maybe the government will extend the validity of the visa 
Hard to say at this stage
Cheers


----------



## mahajan.divij37

Hi all,

I am on 489 visa and going to get married in a couple of months. Can I apply 489 subsequent Entrant visa for my wife from India? And as I don't want her to wait in India can she also apply for a visitor visa at the same time so that she can come and spend some time with me in Australia.



Thanks


----------



## NB

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am on 489 visa and going to get married in a couple of months. Can I apply 489 subsequent Entrant visa for my wife from India? And as I don't want her to wait in India can she also apply for a visitor visa at the same time so that she can come and spend some time with me in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


If she can get a visitors visa without 8503 condition, then she can apply from Australia and get a bridging visa 
Cheers


----------



## mahajan.divij37

NB said:


> If she can get a visitors visa without 8503 condition, then she can apply from Australia and get a bridging visa
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply NB, but my question is can she apply for both visas at the same time from India? Most probably if visitor visa gets approved 1st will this affect 489 Subsequent Entrant processing?


----------



## NB

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Thanks for the reply NB, but my question is can she apply for both visas at the same time from India? Most probably if visitor visa gets approved 1st will this affect 489 Subsequent Entrant processing?


She can apply both
Whichever visa is issued later, will overwrite the previous visa
What may really work is if your employer can write to DHA that their work is suffering without you and your grant should be expedited 
Cheers


----------



## Aj12345

Hi Experts, 

I am waiting for my 489 visa (Nominated by Tasmania Government) grant which I applied in June 2019 and my current status is further assessment. Fortunately, I received a full-time job offer letter from an employer in Australia and they have mentioned that I need to have my visa granted by March, if not they will revoke the job offer. I am a mechanical engineer (233512) and my skill is also listed on the Priority migration occupation list. Is there any way I or my migration agent can contact directly to the immigration department so that they can expedite my visa decision?? Thank you in advance,


----------



## NB

Aj12345 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am waiting for my 489 visa (Nominated by Tasmania Government) grant which I applied in June 2019 and my current status is further assessment. Fortunately, I received a full-time job offer letter from an employer in Australia and they have mentioned that I need to have my visa granted by March, if not they will revoke the job offer. I am a mechanical engineer (233512) and my skill is also listed on the Priority migration occupation list. Is there any way I or my migration agent can contact directly to the immigration department so that they can expedite my visa decision?? Thank you in advance,


You can write to [email protected]
Cheers


----------



## Aj12345

NB said:


> You can write to [email protected]
> Cheers


 Hi NB thank yo very much. I hope this will work.


----------



## sc123!

Hi,
Can anyone pls guide me reg address proof when applying for 887 visa.. Will a statutory declaration be proof of residence when staying in shared accommodation, in addition to some bills, bank statements?

Also, who needs to authorize the declaration- is it the owner or existing tenants with whom you share the accommodation?

Request everyone to pls help and share their experience.

Thanks.


----------



## NB

sc123! said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone pls guide me reg address proof when applying for 887 visa.. Will a statutory declaration be proof of residence when staying in shared accommodation, in addition to some bills, bank statements?
> 
> Also, who needs to authorize the declaration- is it the owner or existing tenants with whom you share the accommodation?
> 
> Request everyone to pls help and share their experience.
> 
> Thanks.


You can use your bank statement and driving license as evidence
That’s the easiest in your circumstances
Cheers


----------



## sc123!

NB said:


> You can use your bank statement and driving license as evidence
> That’s the easiest in your circumstances
> Cheers


 What about address proof to show to the bank? For that, what will I need? Will the declaration do? This seems to be a loop  Pls help


----------



## NB

sc123! said:


> What about address proof to show to the bank? For that, what will I need? Will the declaration do? This seems to be a loop  Pls help


I don’t understand this
How can you manage without having a bank account ?
Speak to your nearest bank and get the evidence that they need to open your bank account
Looks like you don’t have a driving license, you don’t have a bank account, you don’t have any rental agreement in your name, you don’t have any utility bills in your name
If that be the case, you are better off consulting a Mara agent
Cheers


----------



## harry786786

Hello guys, I have a query. Is there any way to update passport details without immiaccount because i have no access as my agent is unavailable and i have to update my child new passport details asap .Thanks


----------



## NB

harry786786 said:


> Hello guys, I have a query. Is there any way to update passport details without immiaccount because i have no access as my agent is unavailable and i have to update my child new passport details asap .Thanks


You can create a new immiaccount and import the application and update the passport number 
Cheers


----------



## harry786786

NB said:


> You can create a new immiaccount and import the application and update the passport number
> Cheers


I just create and import file no. and update all details but in last they ask for another document (Change of Name,Evidence of) .What is it means ? I only want to change passport details.


----------



## NB

harry786786 said:


> I just create and import file no. and update all details but in last they ask for another document (Change of Name,Evidence of) .What is it means ? I only want to change passport details.


Recheck if you have entered a wrong spelling in the name in the application 
It has to be identical to the existing passport name
Cheers


----------



## harry786786

NB said:


> Recheck if you have entered a wrong spelling in the name in the application
> It has to be identical to the existing passport name
> Cheers


I did as Immiaccount says step by step , I only changed passport details but at last in required docs there are 2 columns first is for travel doc and second is for change of name if we bypass that second columns they ask for reason to bypass second document.Should i skip that second doc ? and in reason I will mention i only want to change passport details.


----------



## NB

harry786786 said:


> I did as Immiaccount says step by step , I only changed passport details but at last in required docs there are 2 columns first is for travel doc and second is for change of name if we bypass that second columns they ask for reason to bypass second document.Should i skip that second doc ? and in reason I will mention i only want to change passport details.


Write “ No change of name . Only passport number to be updated”
Check in VEVO after 2-3 days to ensure that the new passport number is being reflected there 
Cheers


----------



## harry786786

NB said:


> Write “ No change of name . Only passport number to be updated”
> Check in VEVO after 2-3 days to ensure that the new passport number is being reflected there
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your quick responses.
One thing more. Should i mark EXPIRED or CANCELLED because in India Passport office cancelled stamp on the previous passport .Our previous passport was still valid for 5+ months Expiration.


----------



## NB

harry786786 said:


> Thanks NB for your quick responses.
> One thing more. Should i mark EXPIRED or CANCELLED because in India Passport office cancelled stamp on the previous passport .Our previous passport was still valid for 5+ months Expiration.


Expired 
Cheers


----------



## harry786786

NB said:


> Expired
> Cheers


Hello NB, Its been almost 5 days completed. Vevo has not updated with new passport details, Is this normal ? Should I wait for some days or contact department ?


----------



## NB

harry786786 said:


> Hello NB, Its been almost 5 days completed. Vevo has not updated with new passport details, Is this normal ? Should I wait for some days or contact department ?


It’s not normal
Contact the department
Cheers


----------



## harry786786

NB said:


> It’s not normal
> Contact the department
> Cheers


Details got updated today, received mail in the morning. It took 8 days in my case .Thank you NB for your help.


----------



## Veerendra k

Hi Guys, need an advise..i got 489grant in 2019 Feb.details as follows
Visa applied oct-2018
Pcc uploaded nov-2018(valid for 1 year)
Exit from Thailand in march-2019
Stayed in india for 52 days
Arrival in Australia 5-2019.
My doubt is do I need to get the latest PCC from both countries for to file 887 ? 

Cheers



Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDLI

Hi Guys 

I am a 489 Visa holder. My sister trying to apply Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) Subsequent entry pathway
Can anyone advise me on the following questions? 
• Does she need to do a Skill assessment?
• Does she need to meet the settlement fund requirement? 
• What will happen to her Visa if I get PR?


----------



## NB

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am a 489 Visa holder. My sister trying to apply Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) Subsequent entry pathway
> Can anyone advise me on the following questions?
> • Does she need to do a Skill assessment?
> • Does she need to meet the settlement fund requirement?
> • What will happen to her Visa if I get PR?


She is not your family member under the rules eligible for sponsorship 
Only spouse and children and are allowed to be sponsored by you
She will have to apply for 489 on her own merits
Cheers


----------



## SAGirl19

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am a 489 Visa holder. My sister trying to apply Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) Subsequent entry pathway
> Can anyone advise me on the following questions?
> • Does she need to do a Skill assessment?
> • Does she need to meet the settlement fund requirement?
> • What will happen to her Visa if I get PR?


Which state do you live in? If you live in regional NSW your sister can try to apply for nomination for the 491 visa under the family ties stream. You can read about it here Skilled Work Regional visa (subclass 491)

She definitely can't apply as a subsequent entrant just because you have a 489 visa because she isn't your spouse or child.


----------



## JDLI

SAGirl19 said:


> Which state do you live in? If you live in regional NSW your sister can try to apply for nomination for the 491 visa under the family ties stream. You can read about it here Skilled Work Regional visa (subclass 491)
> 
> She definitely can't apply as a subsequent entrant just because you have a 489 visa because she isn't your spouse or child.


Thanks for your reply SAgirl19


----------



## JDLI

NB said:


> She is not your family member under the rules eligible for sponsorship
> Only spouse and children and are allowed to be sponsored by you
> She will have to apply for 489 on her own merits
> Cheers


Ok got it. Thanks for your reply NB


----------



## asifsiyal

I got my 489 visa on 10th July 2019, last date of first entry was 10th July 2020, was not able to move untill April 2020 due to professional commitment, but before that Australia implemented COVID19 restrictions, so I never made first entry, now two years of my visa will be finished in July 2021, please suggest what is the option left for me. I don't think I would be able to complete two year residence and one year work condition for 887 visa seeing the pandemic condition.


----------



## NB

asifsiyal said:


> I got my 489 visa on 10th July 2019, last date of first entry was 10th July 2020, was not able to move untill April 2020 due to professional commitment, but before that Australia implemented COVID19 restrictions, so I never made first entry, now two years of my visa will be finished in July 2021, please suggest what is the option left for me. I don't think I would be able to complete two year residence and one year work condition for 887 visa seeing the pandemic condition.


There is a always a hope that DHA will extend the validity of the visas for those who have been caught out of the country
But it’s a gamble
Cheers


----------



## asifsiyal

NB said:


> There is a always a hope that DHA will extend the validity of the visas for those who have been caught out of the country
> But it’s a gamble
> Cheers





NB said:


> There is a always a hope that DHA will extend the validity of the visas for those who have been caught out of the country
> But it’s a gamble
> Cheers


Thanks, COVID-19 consessions are only for those who had made first entry?


----------



## Jagornot

asifsiyal said:


> Thanks, COVID-19 consessions are only for those who had made first entry?


Currently, yes. Let's hope they extend it to people who could not make initial entry as well.


----------



## poxy2325

Jagornot said:


> Currently, yes. Let's hope they extend it to people who could not make initial entry as well.


Can you please confirm this or provide link ? As I read on home affairs website its only say that if you apply 887 from outside AU then you can claim COVID Concession ( This means that you must have satisfied 18 months residency and 9 months employment before COVID restrictions came into force ).

I am not sure that COVID concessions will be applicable for those visa holders who are yet to do their initial entry or those who will have have 18 months of their 489 visa validity once borders open?


----------



## Jagornot

poxy2325 said:


> Can you please confirm this or provide link ? As I read on home affairs website its only say that if you apply 887 from outside AU then you can claim COVID Concession ( This means that you must have satisfied 18 months residency and 9 months employment before COVID restrictions came into force ).
> 
> I am not sure that COVID concessions will be applicable for those visa holders who are yet to do their initial entry or those who will have have 18 months of their 489 visa validity once borders open?


What you read is right.


----------



## lsp2310

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing good.

I have a question. I have applied for Visa 489 SA in Oct 2019 and due to pandemic the grant is delayed. I have few queries in this regard:

1. I want to change my job, I will stay in the same field and will hopefully carry out the duties listed in the ANZSCO code 263111. My agent adviced me against it. I was told by the agent not to change the job and stay put till I get the grant. I am not expecting the grant anytime soon, may be I will get the grant after couple of years due to this pandemic. So the question is - what would happen if I decide to change my job (would carry out same duties as mentioned in the ANZSCO)? What documents will be needed to produce to DHA from current and future employers? Would the employment verification be done again by DHA?

2. I want to change my spouse passport name and address, again my agent told me to hold it till the grant as it may mess up the HAP ID for medicals. What would happen if I change the name and address in my spouse's passport? Would it cause too much of a trouble?

Cheers

My timeline is:
ACS Positive Jan 2019
EOI submitted for SA 489, Aug 2019
Invite to apply - Sept 2019
VIsa lodged - Oct 2019
First CO contact - Feb 2020 - Medical declaration form
Second CO contact Jan 2021 - My PCC and medicals
Grant - TBC (May be after 2024 when the borders open LOL!)
ANZSCO - 263111, Offshore


----------



## NB

lsp2310 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> I have a question. I have applied for Visa 489 SA in Oct 2019 and due to pandemic the grant is delayed. I have few queries in this regard:
> 
> 1. I want to change my job, I will stay in the same field and will hopefully carry out the duties listed in the ANZSCO code 263111. My agent adviced me against it. I was told by the agent not to change the job and stay put till I get the grant. I am not expecting the grant anytime soon, may be I will get the grant after couple of years due to this pandemic. So the question is - what would happen if I decide to change my job (would carry out same duties as mentioned in the ANZSCO)? What documents will be needed to produce to DHA from current and future employers? Would the employment verification be done again by DHA?
> 
> 2. I want to change my spouse passport name and address, again my agent told me to hold it till the grant as it may mess up the HAP ID for medicals. What would happen if I change the name and address in my spouse's passport? Would it cause too much of a trouble?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> My timeline is:
> ACS Positive Jan 2019
> EOI submitted for SA 489, Aug 2019
> Invite to apply - Sept 2019
> VIsa lodged - Oct 2019
> First CO contact - Feb 2020 - Medical declaration form
> Second CO contact Jan 2021 - My PCC and medicals
> Grant - TBC (May be after 2024 when the borders open LOL!)
> ANZSCO - 263111, Offshore


Are you sure that your agent is Mara registered?
He is talking just plain BS
You have to prove what you have claimed in the EOI till the date of the final invite
What you are doing after that has no relevance whatsoever with the grant

the name change in spouse passport is just to the married name or a completely new name ?
Cheers


----------



## lsp2310

NB said:


> Are you sure that your agent is Mara registered?
> He is talking just plain BS
> You have to prove what you have claimed in the EOI till the date of the final invite
> What you are doing after that has no relevance whatsoever with the grant
> 
> the name change in spouse passport is just to the married name or a completely new name ?
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB for taking time out to reply.

Even I thought the same, the moment I apply for my visa, the points freeze. I will not be taking any points advantage from new job work experience as I reached max points for work experience in July 2020 but again thats irrelevant as my visa is applied on Oct 2019. 

My spouse first name would remain the same, just middle and surname would change and also address in the passport would change. Its a married name.

Looking to hear back from you.

PS: @NB you are doing a great job helping us, all the visa aspirants. Really appreciate it.

Cheers


----------



## NB

lsp2310 said:


> Thanks a lot NB for taking time out to reply.
> 
> Even I thought the same, the moment I apply for my visa, the points freeze. I will not be taking any points advantage from new job work experience as I reached max points for work experience in July 2020 but again thats irrelevant as my visa is applied on Oct 2019.
> 
> My spouse first name would remain the same, just middle and surname would change and also address in the passport would change. Its a married name.
> 
> Looking to hear back from you.
> 
> PS: @NB you are doing a great job helping us, all the visa aspirants. Really appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers


You may have to redo the PCC again with the married name
It would be better to get it changed once you reach australia if you are not in a hurry
It’s a very simple affair here
Cheers


----------



## lsp2310

NB said:


> You may have to redo the PCC again with the married name
> It would be better to get it changed once you reach australia if you are not in a hurry
> It’s a very simple affair here
> Cheers


Cheers NB.

Yes I understand I have to do PCC again after I change name and address. The problem is we are married since 2014 and havent changed my Mrs. name on the important documents. So thinking of changing it sooner.

Do you think changing name and address of Indian passport in Australia is easy? I thought its good to change it here in India, as during PCC Police will go to my hometown and they will find locked place there. What if police find lock at the house during PCC / Passport that is initiated from Australia?

Sorry for going a bit off topic here but curious to know.  Hope you dont mind.

PS: I dont know why my avatar has UK flag next to it, may be I created the profile when I was connected to my work VPN...

Cheers


----------



## NB

lsp2310 said:


> Cheers NB.
> 
> Yes I understand I have to do PCC again after I change name and address. The problem is we are married since 2014 and havent changed my Mrs. name on the important documents. So thinking of changing it sooner.
> 
> Do you think changing name and address of Indian passport in Australia is easy? I thought its good to change it here in India, as during PCC Police will go to my hometown and they will find locked place there. What if police find lock at the house during PCC / Passport that is initiated from Australia?
> 
> Sorry for going a bit off topic here but curious to know.  Hope you dont mind.
> 
> PS: I dont know why my avatar has UK flag next to it, may be I created the profile when I was connected to my work VPN...
> 
> Cheers


Each route comes with its own set of problems 
Changing passport address in indian passport may be delayed if done from Australia 
You have to choose the least evil
Cheers


----------



## lsp2310

NB said:


> Each route comes with its own set of problems
> Changing passport address in indian passport may be delayed if done from Australia
> You have to choose the least evil
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thank you for the information related work experience and points been frozen. I probed my agent a little bit and they finally came back to me stating "If I change my job then the would need relieving / experience letter and for new job they will wait for CO to respond back" Now the last statement about new job, do we need to update CO about job change after lodgement of Visa even if the new job in same ANZSCO code?

Sorry I keep coming back to you mate. Hope you dont mind. 

Cheers


----------



## NB

lsp2310 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you for the information related work experience and points been frozen. I probed my agent a little bit and they finally came back to me stating "If I change my job then the would need relieving / experience letter and for new job they will wait for CO to respond back" Now the last statement about new job, do we need to update CO about job change after lodgement of Visa even if the new job in same ANZSCO code?
> 
> Sorry I keep coming back to you mate. Hope you dont mind.
> 
> Cheers


You have to inform the CO about your job change because the CO may want to contact you to verify the employment you have claimed points for 
Cheers


----------



## lsp2310

NB said:


> You have to inform the CO about your job change because the CO may want to contact you to verify the employment you have claimed points for
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB. This clarifies it. I wont be claiming the points for new employment as I have already had maximum points based on my current role.

I guess my agent will still update CO about new job though to keep it clean.

Cheers


----------



## NB

lsp2310 said:


> Thanks a lot NB. This clarifies it. I wont be claiming the points for new employment as I have already had maximum points based on my current role.
> 
> I guess my agent will still update CO about new job though to keep it clean.
> 
> Cheers


Your points are frozen on the date of invite
You cannot increase your points after the invite
I am talking about the points you have already claimed before you got the invite
Cheers


----------



## asifsiyal

It's more than two year 489 visa was granted to me, on 10th July 2019, I was not able to travel in 2019, later we know Australia border are closed due to COVID-19, I have not made first entry yet. Is it over for me or still there is chance. According to my visa duration left, I am not able to fulfill residence and work conditions.


----------



## Jasmin FR

asifsiyal said:


> It's more than two year 489 visa was granted to me, on 10th July 2019, I was not able to travel in 2019, later we know Australia border are closed due to COVID-19, I have not made first entry yet. Is it over for me or still there is chance. According to my visa duration left, I am not able to fulfill residence and work conditions.


Maybe resident retrun visa help you.Please recheck and make your own research.


----------



## NB

Jasmin FR said:


> Maybe resident retrun visa help you.Please recheck and make your own research.


RRV is for permanent visa holders, not temporary visa holders
Cheers


----------



## NB

asifsiyal said:


> It's more than two year 489 visa was granted to me, on 10th July 2019, I was not able to travel in 2019, later we know Australia border are closed due to COVID-19, I have not made first entry yet. Is it over for me or still there is chance. According to my visa duration left, I am not able to fulfill residence and work conditions.


There is a fair chance that DHA may extend the validity of visa holders who were unable to move to Australia due to the pandemic
You have to wait till the borders reopen and then see what DHA decides 
Cheers


----------



## YoGangsta

Hi all! I have fulfilled 489 visa requirements, and applied for 887. It seems, it will take a year or more to get 887. Can I go to Sydney or Melbourne in meantime?


----------



## NB

YoGangsta said:


> Hi all! I have fulfilled 489 visa requirements, and applied for 887. It seems, it will take a year or more to get 887. Can I go to Sydney or Melbourne in meantime?


I really doubt it
Consult a Mara agent if the move is really beneficial to your career
Cheers


----------



## SAGirl19

YoGangsta said:


> Hi all! I have fulfilled 489 visa requirements, and applied for 887. It seems, it will take a year or more to get 887. Can I go to Sydney or Melbourne in meantime?


Here is a link to a DHA post which says that while the 887 visa application is being processed, 489 visa holders need to continue to stay in a regional area.



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=190579126439673&id=100064627601982


----------



## asifsiyal

Any chance, DHA will announce further work and residence consessions for 887, as they announced last September after 6 Month of travel restrictions.


----------



## lsp2310

Hello All,

Sorry for the long post.

I am waiting for 489 grant since Oct 2019. Already did PCC and medicals twice. It looks like I might have to do the PCC and medical again this year. Last year I obtained my India PCC in Feb 2021 CO contact was in Jan 2021. I am expecting another CO contact this year hopefully. So I have few questions:

1. If I apply for India PCC again this year, would it go to the local police station for verification? I have seen instances where the India PCC was issued on the spot if he PCC was done earlier for Passport or something else. Is it still the case? If I apply for PCC now will I get the PCC on the spot? Does anyone have any knowledge or experience of it?

2. The second question is a weird one. I was in UK from 2015 to 2020, I did my first India PCC from UK and had no issues whatsoever. After I came back to India I started living in a different city than what I have on my Passport. So last year when I applied for second PCC I had a huge struggle to get my PCC. Some local 'good Samaritan and (un)well wisher' tipped police that I live in different city, and then local police station claimed I dont belong to this city and I should get my passport done in the city I live in. Its not easy to get the passport and PCC done in a new city in India as the supporting documentation needed for passport takes 3-4 months! So I had to take unusual route $$$ to get my PCC done (Please read between the lines here). So the question is, should I apply my PCC on the passport address or should I get my passport address changed completely, it is not easy honestly to get it done, a lot of bribe and time is needed to get the documents.

Please advice.

Thank you.


----------



## lalitp

Hello All,

In March 2022, DHA have announced changes in Regional post codes for anyone with grant after 5 Mar 2022. How does it affect current 489 visa applicants who are waiting for grants?

Am I allowed to work and live in Central Adelaide after these changes?



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/skilled-migration-program/skilled-visa-newsletters/march-2022





Migration (Designated regional areas for certain skilled and temporary graduate visas) Instrument (LIN 22/022) 2022



This is total confusion now. I dont even know what is going on here.

Any insight will be very useful!


----------



## Ashish_6891

Hi Friends, My 489 was granted *after 16 November 2019*, Exact Date Of Grant : 11 Jan 2020. Was sponsored through South Australia.

So, Do I need to stay in South Australia only or can stay anywhere in Australia?
Also, For me since was granted VISA in 2020, Is whole of South Australia is counted as regional and can stay anywhere in South Australia?

Please advise, Thanks!!


----------



## Agronomist

anybody got his 489 grant recently ??


----------



## Zoheb Dj

Agronomist said:


> anybody got his 489 grant recently ??


same here waiting more than 3 years life has miserable waiting kids desperate to go school without the visa can’t do anything what the hell this taking so long…??? 489 offshore applied but onshore staying


----------



## msbnani

Me too guys....its been 3 years now. (489 Lodged on 10th Oct'2019)
same status "Received" from the beginning...…not even single CO contact.


----------



## Zoheb Dj

msbnani said:


> Me too guys....its been 3 years now. (489 Lodged on 10th Oct'2019)
> same status "Received" from the beginning...…not even single CO contact.


we’re are u in aus or india?


----------



## msbnani

India


----------



## Agronomist

Go


Zoheb Dj said:


> same here waiting more than 3 years life has miserable waiting kids desperate to go school without the visa can’t do anything what the hell this taking so long…??? 489 offshore applied but onshore staying


Got any recent contacts for further information ?


----------



## shabaranks

Rohan.Rodrigues said:


> Hi all Experts in the group
> 
> I have some query regarding my work experience evidence
> 
> So I have been working for same company for last 6years and promoted twice and I got my skill assessment done on the basis of of current designation (mar 2017 until date) I showed only my current designation for skill assessment I provided bank statement for all the years, emp letter vch mentions only current designation and payslip for last 1year( which mentioned my current designation)
> 
> Now at the time of lodging visa I have done the same I have provided payslip for last 1.5yrs but my concern is if case officer requests to provide payslips older than mar 2017 den it will show dat I was in low designation. Will dis create any issue ?
> 
> Please advice
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


@Rohan.Rodrigues I can see were planning on applying for visa as per your last post. Just wanted to ask if you ended up getting an invite from SA as a Retail Buyer (639211)? Or did you use a different occupation? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Dr furqan

Agronomist said:


> Go
> 
> Got any recent contacts for further information ?


Hello agronomist.
I found your input in the group highly valuable. Can you please guide me whether degree of veterinary medicine and experience as veterinary officer in punjab government may generate positive result for qualifiaction and experience respectively.
Best regards


----------



## Agronomist

Dr furqan said:


> Hello agronomist.
> I found your input in the group highly valuable. Can you please guide me whether degree of veterinary medicine and experience as veterinary officer in punjab government may generate positive result for qualifiaction and experience respectively.
> Best regards


Hi Dr. Furqan, 

Please accept apologies for delayed response. 

Please share your resume to further assess your qualification and experience, assuming you wanna go for Agriculture consultant occupation. 

Regards


----------



## Dr furqan

Agronomist said:


> Hi Dr. Furqan,
> 
> Please accept apologies for delayed response.
> 
> Please share your resume to further assess your qualification and experience, assuming you wanna go for Agriculture consultant occupation.
> 
> Regards


Thankyou for your responce. I have done 5 year dvm in 2013. Studied total 69 courses. Of which 29 are related to animal husbandry and management (40% of the courses) rest are of veterinary medicine. Australian dvm is 4 years and comprises of 30% husbandry and 70% medicine.
My first job was in marketing. Duties included
1. Mainly sales(as you know in marketing job sales is forst priorty.
2. Regular farm visits to beef and dairy farms
3. Provide guidance to farmers about nutrition, breeding and husbandry
4. Participate in govt or private seminars to promote company products
5. Herd heath consultancy
6. Trainings of farm managers and farm labour
7. Providing customized solutions and techniques for individual farm problem.
8. Consultation for shed designing and construction

My 2nd job is in govt sector as veterinary officer.
Here i am doing all of above duties alongwith following.
1. Treat for sick animals
2. Supervise and implement govt vaccination programs
3. Supervise attached dispenseries
4. Supervise breed improvemnt plans
5. Supervise slaughter jouse and monitor meat prices
6 Participate in whatever activity department wants to start e.g. election duty, wheat procurement duty, census duty, flood duty etc


----------

